# %% OLDIES But GOODIES %%



## Sis4Us

_%% OLDIES BUT GOODIES %%
*%*%*%*%*%*%*%*%*%*%*
**MAKE The Best MOMMIES**_​

Sticking Together Thru it ALL!!!
**TTC**BFN**BFP**Loss**Belly**Bump**BABY**​%% **17** BFP's not to Shabby for OLDIES%%​
<3 Sis4us TTCARL <3 :bfp: 8/31/15 EDD 5/08/16 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: <3 :blue: Quinn Born 4/29/16 

 <3 Wish4another1 LTTC <3

 <3 Terripeachy LTTC :angel: <3

 <3 Moni77 PG :bfp: 9/1/14 <3 EDD 5/10/15 :blue: Welcome Oliver 

 <3 Fezzle TTC <3 :angel: :bfp: 7/11/15 EDD :pink: 

 <3 Katie Potatie PG <3 :bfp: 4/26/14 :baby: EDD 1/7/15 :blue: Welcome Cody 

 <3 Oldermom1975 LTTC <3 :bfp: :baby: :baby: 

 <3 Smiles013 MUM <3 :bfp: 12/28/13 :baby: 9/4/14 8lbs 1oz :pink: Welcome Mia

 <3 Garfie LTTC <3 :angel: <3 

 <3 Blueshoney TTC :bfp: 9/23/16 EDD :pink: :angel: <3 

 <3 SweetPotatoPi WTTAL <3 :angel: <3 

 <3 Felcity 45 LTTC <3

 <3 VJean MUM <3 :bfp: 2/20/14 :baby: EDD 10/31/14 :blue: Welcome Keegan 

 <3 Battyatty LTTC <3 

 <3 Radkat PG <3 :bfp: 6/8/14 :baby: EDD 2/16/15 :blue: Welcome Lil Penguin <3 

 <3 Neesaw TTCAL <3 :angel: :bfp: 3/26/14 :baby: EDD 12/1/15 :pink: <3

 <3 kfs1 TTC <3 :bfp: 11/20/15 :baby: EDD 7/30/15 

 <3 Momof3Girls PG <3 :bfp: 10/4/14 :blue: :blue: EDD 6/16/15 

 <3 Hoping4Argyle LTTC <3

 <3 Driving280 LTTC <3 :bfp: 5/12/14 :baby: EDD 1/23/15 :blue: Welcome Patrick

 <3 Future Mom PG <3 :bfp: 7/28/14 :baby: EDD 4/3/15 :blue: Welcome Danny

 <3 Kayotic PG <3 :bfp: 4/18/14 :baby: EDD 12/30/14?? :blue:

 <3 Mischief LTTC <3 

 <3 TTCinseattle MUM :bfp: :baby: 8/22/14 :pink: Welcome Sweet Lillian

<3 ErosePW LTTC <3 :bfp: 12/10/14 :baby:EDD 8/10/15 :blue:

<3 Joy 143 TTC 

**Super Special Thanks to the Fantabulous Confuzion for our Siggy**


PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/2115345-oldies-but-goodies.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/8cp4NKA.gif[/IMG][/url]


https://i.imgur.com/8cp4NKA.gif*


----------



## Wish4another1

I found it!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Here's to the oldie but goodie ladies!!! :icecream:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay I'm trying to link it but can't figure it out maybe I'm a ding bat today :haha:


----------



## Wish4another1

I have no idea how to link it... so I am sure it has nothing to do with your mental status today!!! :) 
after all you are making a baby as you sit watching cupcake wars!! woo hoooo!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Boop boop! I made it!! Thanks again.


----------



## Sis4Us

:hi: added u ladies I wish I could make your names bigger but it won't let me I thinking I'm loosing it today!!! Lol


----------



## terripeachy

HA!!HA!! Sis. I think that size is perfect. I seriously have 1.5 hours to wait before it's movie time. Maybe I better get back to reviewing my school notes. I don't have the book yet, but I do have powerpoint slides that I can review.


----------



## moni77

I'm here! I just found it through your profile page Sis! Should we each give a quick synopsis in case any newbies find us?


----------



## Sis4Us

We can I was just adding our names and Current status but was leaving room to add BFP dates due dates Etc!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I can start I'm Sis4us trying for a Sis to Complete our Family since Oct 2011
Me 38 DH 37 2 Boys 

1MC Oct 2012:cry:

Been seeing Fertility Dr since 3/2012 6rounds of Femara W Trigger shot and 6 IUIs In 2013 ALL BFN!!! :(
Sperm count was Low and Abnormalities High DH started Vitamins And count has Improved
7th round of Femara w trigger and IUI 1/31 11mil post wash day after O currently in the TWW!! :happydance:

Got my BFP 2/9 heard HB at 6wk scan baby measured 5days behind and heart stopped the following day 3/5!! :cry:


----------



## Wish4another1

I'll go next...
Me 40 DH 39 
TTC since March 30,2013- our wedding day!! Been together since 2001... I have two daughters from previous relationships 17 and 22...
Me low AMH .38 :-( DH 0% morph :-( 
IVF/IUI not an option for us... Going with supplements and prayer!!! All we need is a teeny tiny miracle


----------



## moni77

Here we go. 
Me 36, DH 35. Been together since 1997 (met in college), got married 8-4-12. TTC since Nov 2012 (after NYC marathon)
Started fertility testing last summer, referred to the RE in the fall. 2 IUI's done with clomid 100 and trigger shot. First one caused a cyst. The cyst cycle had a 4 week LP. Currently waiting AF from second IUI cycle - LP is currently 3 weeks. BFNs all around. 
Hoping AF arrives soon, to hopefully get IUI #3 done before leaving for a 2 week vacation on Feb 13th...


----------



## Sis4Us

Guess I need to change u to LTTC Moni :nope: hope 3rd times a charm

Hope we All end this Part of the Journey soon!!


----------



## Fezzle

I'm here! :hi:

Me: 37 (38 in a couple weeks!), OH: 38

We've been trying for number 1 (the first time for both of us) since I got off the pill in July 2013. Together since Feb 2013.

I'm currently waiting for an ultrasound and Day 21 bloods due to irregular cycles. So far blood tests for thyroid, insulin, prolactin, FSH & "hormones" have come back "normal".


----------



## Katie Potatie

I is here! I need to figure out how to do those cute, little animated emoticons like Wish has. So, just picture that's what I'm doing too... Spinning on my head like a break dancer and running with open arms back-and-forth across the screen!


----------



## Sis4Us

:rofl: ^^^^^^ Katie!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

Can I join?


----------



## Sis4Us

Of course OlderMom1975!!!!

U can tell us a Lil bit about Ur TTc journey if ya want if Not that's ok too!!


----------



## Smiles013

Oh boy.......I'm excited!!!! I'm here!!! :happydance:


----------



## oldermom1975

My hubby and I have had kind of a long "journey", so sorry if this post is a little long!
My DH and I are 37 and 39 (in 9 days), respectively.
We were married in 2003, and decided we should start trying a few months after I turned 30. We thought it would be simple and straightforward (as most people do), in fact we were worried that it would happen too quickly and we would not be financially set. *snort* Ah, youth.
We tried for a year and a half, then went to see an OB/GYN, who ran an HSG. All things were found to be normal, and he said "...maybe try for another six months?".
Bad advice.
So I ended up changing jobs, and we moved down to the Atlanta region from Albany. Found a good OB in short order, and we started clomid. Then clomid +IUI's. Then femara. Then femara + IUI's. I don't even remember how many we tried, but all were BFN- no hint of a line, ever. He referred us to a Reproductive Endocrinologist, who tried a few different femara+IUI's as we saved up for IVF (all BFN). At about the four year mark we tried IVF #1- which was cancelled due to the oversuppression of my ovaries. IVF#2- cancelled just before egg retrieval, due to my estrogen remaining low, and my progesterone spiking. Since my estrogen remained low (indicating to them that I was a low responder and possibly had egg issues), they were unwilling to do any more IVF's with my eggs. We considered IVF with donor eggs, but at that point had no more money. DH then changed jobs, and we ended up in the Middle East. We saved up enough money to try some FET's with donor embryos. Cycle 1- BFN (poor quality embryos), cycle's 2 and 3- CP's. Cycle 4 (the last we were allowed), BFP, followed by a blighted ovum.
I had a D&C to remove the "products of conception" (hate that term). 
Miraculously, the cycle after our D&C (at about year 6.5 into TTC), used clomid to start my cycles again, and got pregnant with our miracle daughter. 
Breast-fed my daughter until six months, when my cycles fully resumed and my milk production fell dramatically. This was also the month I had my first chemical pregnancy after DD's birth. The only pregnancy we ever had without meds at all- turned into a CP. In August of 2013, had another IUI and this was also a CP. In November and December, two more CP's (using clomid). Had my FSH checked again in early January- a whopping 51 (menopausal). I mean, how the blubbins am I still getting pregnant with an FSH so high I am considered menopausal???
Called an expert in RPL, and he heard my history, and decided that the tests we have wanted for 5+ years were warranted (I likely have an immune issue of some sort). We are travelling to NYC at the end of February to complete these tests and meet our new RE.


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Smiles!!! :hi: 

Wow Oldermom U have been thru a Lot what a strong lady U are !!! :hugs:
Hope that trip to the Big Apple gives u the answers u Deserve!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Smiles what's Ur EDD and I'll add it??!?


----------



## garfie

Just hopping in really - so I can find you ladies again - when I have time to write my story:haha:

A bit of a busy weekend - my sister's birthday:happydance:

Catch up soon ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Welcome Smiles!!! :hi:
> 
> Wow Oldermom U have been thru a Lot what a strong lady U are !!! :hugs:
> Hope that trip to the Big Apple gives u the answers u Deserve!!!

Thanks a lot, Sis! :flower:
We are all strong women! We are really thankful for our DD. She is such a miracle!


----------



## Sis4Us

:hi: Garfie have fun !!!


----------



## moni77

Wow oldermom!


----------



## Sis4Us

I think we have ALL been thru a Lot In our lives Oldies really are the Best and we ALL deserve those BFPs!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-To see the symbols, click go advanced at the bottom of the post, and the smilies will pop up on the side. Once you use them enough, you can just type the code, and they'll show up! :flower:

I had to drive to Delaware/Philly this morning so I'm just getting back to write my story and then I'm going to get my nails and toes done!

Me:39 Hubs: 38 Met: January 2012
TTC #1 since August 2013, Married 10/12/13

No issues as of now, but I'm going back the doc this week for my annual checkup and may have her do the HSG next cycle if this isn't our month.

Good to see everyone here!


----------



## Blueshoney

Hi Everyone!!

I am 36 (will be 37 in May) and my DH is 33. We met on OKCupid in 2010. We began TTC #1 for both of us since October 2013. I have not had any fertility testing done besides the home FSH test which came back normal. So far, every month, DH is shocked we are not pregnant. My family is super fertile with lots of twins, so I don't know what to think. But I am trying to stay hopeful because my grandmother had her last child at 44.


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> I think we have ALL been thru a Lot In our lives Oldies really are the Best and we ALL deserve those BFPs!!!

Well said!


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> I had to drive to Delaware/Philly this morning so I'm just getting back to write my story and then I'm going to get my nails and toes done!
> 
> Me:39 Hubs: 38 Met: January 2012
> TTC #1 since August 2013, Married 10/12/13
> 
> No issues as of now, but I'm going back the doc this week for my annual checkup and may have her do the HSG next cycle if this isn't our month.
> 
> Good to see everyone here!

Nice! Have fun!
I wish I could have my toes done. They do those things here, of course- but they are very expensive as you usually have to go to a spa.



Blueshoney said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I am 36 (will be 37 in May) and my DH is 33. We met on OKCupid in 2010. We began TTC #1 for both of us since October 2013. I have not had any fertility testing done besides the home FSH test which came back normal. So far, every month, DH is shocked we are not pregnant. My family is super fertile with lots of twins, so I don't know what to think. But I am trying to stay hopeful because my grandmother had her last child at 44.

It's pretty amazing how many couples meet online, nowdays. My little brother met his wife that way.

Garfie- Have fun with your sis, lady!! :)


----------



## garfie

Ladies this is a long post - so grab a cuppa:haha:

Me - 42 hubby 34:winkwink: been married almost 4 years been trying longer. Have two boys from a previous marriage aged 13 and 11 - 13 year old is autistic and challenging:wacko:

Started our journey if it happens it happens - we fell pregnant was over the moon, never forgot his face when I told him - lost that baby (was in the middle of a house move) so blamed myself went through the if onlys - but I did it once right? the hospital believed I was about 6 weeks - anyone have a m/c in a caravan - not exactly easy or discreet:wacko:

Fell pregnant again - :happydance: this time no problems (or so it seemed) symptoms nice and strong HCG levels rising nicely - scans all showing a developing sac and then sac had stopped growing, HCG levels dropping - was diagnosed as a blighted ovum - A WHAT????? any way I had my first ever DNC whilst not pleasant it was okay - I think I knew something was amiss in the end (had joined this site by then and to be honest to much knowledge was certainly dangerous)

Before I knew it I was pregnant again - this time I never told hubby and had booked myself in to have bloods taken - they came back but HCG was very low - barely pregnant. I bled that week and once again I had lost (I did tell hubby eventually)

We had now had 3 m/c so in the UK that qualifies us for testing (woopy fckng doo!) so off we went we had basic testing done - we checked for chromosomal differences, blood clotting, and a few other tests - hubby had 2 vials of blood I think I had about 7 maybe more:wacko: anyway we got our results back all clear - so I asked for a second opinion - when a supposedly FS says to hubby it's ok to smoke and also the fact I have endometerosis (no this won't effect TTC/MC) :growlmad: again the knowledge is power came into effect.

So we was referred to a recurrent M/C specialist and I have to say they were lovely they wanted to carry out all these tests on me CD1-3, HSG, Ultrasounds, Progesterone Tests, blood tests etc (the only downfall I don't drive - hubby had to take me) this involved taking time off work as this place was in a different county:dohh: Guess what I never got back for my tests I fell pregnant again :happydance: and sadly lost it - they said they couldn't do any tests on me for a least 3 cycles as my hormones would be out of whack! - at this point I had short cycles 22 days so tried to explain I would see them soon - they gave me a month which would have meant I had nearly six cycles:wacko: So hubby and I sat down had a chat and decided seen as though the basic tests had come back ok - lets just see what happens - so now we are a full circle waiting and seeing:winkwink:

Lo and behold it was not much longer in fact the next month I became pregnant again - so this time the Dr's were on my case - a pos preg test 6 May (8DPO) had prog and hcg tested the next day - p61 H50:happydance: then tested again 13 May P52 H1079 again knowledge came into play the P was dropping - I decided I would have one more test and make my mind up - 15 May H1660 P44 so I contacted my Specialists and asked for Progesterone (what a faff) my own Dr wanted to know why I would want it - errrr doh and the specialist was away on holiday:dohh: So I was sent for a very early scan on 17 May I was 4 weeks ish and we saw the sac and beginning of yolk sac happydance:) I had another scan on 24 May - sac had grown to 14mm :happydance: so everything was progressing nicely. On 3 June at 6w their was a sac an embryo and a fetal heart (I got a scan picture - my first one in many many years:cloud9:) I also got to speak to an on call dr - explained my concerns about progesterone levels, he said I had PMA and that of course he would prescribe progesterone for me anything to keep that little one safe:happydance: The specialist finally got in touch and requested I went for another scan on June 5 so they could sign me off their papers:wacko: I went and saw the sac, embryo again the fetal heart and little one had grown :cloud9: I went for a final scan on June 19 when when the man who was doing the ultrasound said "I'm sorry F..... it doesn't look good" there was a lot of crying and swearing - it was me:blush: so I was scheduled for a DNC I asked if I could let nature take care of itself - they gave me a deadline of 26 June - 26 June I went for a DNC.

The DNC itself was okay - and I asked for some testing to be carried out on my baby - they refused - I was upset:cry: the nurse inserted the tablets (normal procedure) and said just relax we will be back for you soon - I didn't feel great but put that down to hormones.

I was wheeled down and I asked what's that box for - the baby said a nurse - I thought he wasn't going to examine it? - he changed his mind the nurse said she had some concerns over your health:dohh:

Anyway I had the DNC this wasn't as smooth sailing and I had to stay in over night - I honestly felt like I had just given birth - usually in a DNC you get the smallest stretch and they clear you out. This time I was stretched to 10cm - no wonder I was sore - I had given birth:wacko:

We got our results back - everything was fine - no reason for fetal demise - I could not get my head around this at all - baby had been growing, had a strong heartbeat, okay I looked like I was a lot further on and also my health was not as strong as it could have been - but surely that's pregnancy right? perhaps my age.

Out of the blue we get a phone call asking us to attend the hospital - there we were told "sorry there had been a mix up - my paper work had gone somewhere else" the rest is a bit of a blur - but what he did say was the baby was poisoning me, it wouldn't have lived, and basically mother nature worked in my favour this time:wacko:

I was just beginning to move on to be told this news - that my instincts were correct - I then went through the whole grieving process again - then I went through guilt/relief etc.

My journey is still ongoing - and I live in hope that maybe this month - but you know the rules ladies sssssshhhhhh don't tell hubby:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

Thank-you for sharing, Garfie. You have had a tragic journey. :hugs:
You are very, very strong. 

I hope you don't mind me asking, but what did they mean when they said the baby was poisoning you? Did they mean eclampsia?


----------



## garfie

Older - To be honest he didn't elaborate and I didn't ask - just if you saw pics of me at 6 weeks I already looked further on - we think (and it's only from what I have read) that a baby that dies inside of you (if not removed can start to decompose) which he was:cry:

He also had trisomy 22 which meant he was very poorly from the beginning - worse than a baby with downs - so maybe that had something to do with it?

On my paperwork it gives the sex of the baby and also what he died of - but then to cover their ass it also says this could have been due to mother's age etc and the risks are higher etc etc (as if I didn't know this) but what I can't wrap my head around is that both me and hubby had been genetically tested and it all came back ok :dohh:

I know the risks (I'm sure all of us do) but then to be told your baby was just one of those things to be then told actually it wasn't was a bit hard to grasp.

You can see my avatar has a candle holder with 5 candles in it - one of them is blue:cry:

I guess I will never know the reason - he mentioned poisoning - maybe it was because my health declined quickly I don't know:shrug:

I am fighting fit now though and waiting to test:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> Older - To be honest he didn't elaborate and I didn't ask - just if you saw pics of me at 6 weeks I already looked further on - we think (and it's only from what I have read) that a baby that dies inside of you (if not removed can start to decompose) which he was:cry:
> 
> He also had trisomy 22 which meant he was very poorly from the beginning - worse than a baby with downs - so maybe that had something to do with it?
> 
> On my paperwork it gives the sex of the baby and also what he died of - but then to cover their ass it also says this could have been due to mother's age etc and the risks are higher etc etc (as if I didn't know this) but what I can't wrap my head around is that both me and hubby had been genetically tested and it all came back ok :dohh:
> 
> I know the risks (I'm sure all of us do) but then to be told your baby was just one of those things to be then told actually it wasn't was a bit hard to grasp.
> 
> You can see my avatar has a candle holder with 5 candles in it - one of them is blue:cry:
> 
> I guess I will never know the reason - he mentioned poisoning - maybe it was because my health declined quickly I don't know:shrug:
> 
> I am fighting fit now though and waiting to test:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


Thank-you for telling me. I am so sorry for your losses.
It was just confusing (all losses are, I guess), eclampsia is pretty rare so early. But it is treatable.... I wonder if early loss magnifies the effects?
I like your candle holder, it is beautiful. 

Yeah, I already can't wait to test. *sigh* No rest for the crazy, I guess.:haha:


----------



## Wish4another1

Older and Garfie - your stories are amazing... :hugs::hugs::hugs: I am sorry for your losses... You both are encouraging the rest of us to just keep trying!! 
Thank you for sharing your stories...


----------



## terripeachy

Garfie and Oldermom-:hugs: Those were some tough stories to share. I am so sorry for all that you have been through as well, but like they say, 'what doesn't kill us makes us stronger' and you two are definitely superhuman! 

Garfie-I love the big secret we're keeping. Be careful and don't get caught. hee hee.


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Garfie and Oldermom-:hugs: Those were some tough stories to share. I am so sorry for all that you have been through as well, but like they say, 'what doesn't kill us makes us stronger' and you two are definitely superhuman!
> 
> Garfie-I love the big secret we're keeping. Be careful and don't get caught. hee hee.

Staying alive!! (just got a vision of a young John Travolta...)


----------



## Sis4Us

Ah ah ah Staying ALIVE!!!!!

I Really wonder why Drs say the things they do but don't give answers ..... Like its a slip u think us Being the Moms we should know EVERYTHING!!!
I too have a lot of unanswered questions about my Loss :nope:


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Ah ah ah Staying ALIVE!!!!!
> 
> I Really wonder why Drs say the things they do but don't give answers ..... Like its a slip u think us Being the Moms we should know EVERYTHING!!!
> I too have a lot of unanswered questions about my Loss :nope:

Agreed.
Sometimes (not all of the time, but sometimes) doctors don't take our questions too seriously. An explanation is not too much to ask....


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Halo ladies! :wave: Popping in to make it easy for me to find this thread :) . Lots going on here on the home front but BBS. Big, huge :hugs: and major <3 to *older* and *garfie* :hug: .


----------



## Sis4Us

:hi: SPP we miss U !!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Hey SPP!! Glad you made it over here.


----------



## garfie

SPP - Aw thanks hun - still here still waiting :coffee::coffee::coffee:

Older - You haven't tested this morning have you? have you:haha:

For all our American sisters - I tried to watch the super bowl last night even convinced hubby - so we settled down him with a beer and me with a (small) glass of wine and................ he turned it off he didn't like Vernon Kay who was presenting it :growlmad: - so I tried ladies :winkwink: so instead I made him watch one born every minute:haha: (I had already seen it - but it was payback you know) :winkwink:

Hope your team won and you enjoyed your wings:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## felcity 45

Hi Ladies, may I join it sounds like a good place to be for my last few months of TTC :flower:

The last 22 months have flown by so quickly, never did I imagine when I started down this road that it would take so long and leave me feeling so useless.

Alittle about myself. I'm 46 with no known issues, I have 2 children from a previous marriage girl 20 and a son 18 and had a MMC with my first at 14wk. I was married for 21 years and found out my husband was having an affair 4 years ago, I decided not to stay and left with my children. I met a wonderful man online shortly after :happydance: and we decided to have a child together ( he does not have children) within a few months I had my first BFP but within a few days they were getting fainter until BFN at around 5 wks when AF started:cry: I googled so much on age and getting pregnant (not a good Thing) that I realised that this wasn't going to be an easy journey!! 
I have had many faint positives in the following months but nothing real, my OH has a low count but I figure if we managed it once then surely it could happen again:wacko:
Sorry for the long post and Good luck to all you ladies


----------



## terripeachy

Hi felcity and welcome.
Of course you can hang with us! Why are you only giving yourself 7 more months? I truly wish you the best.

Also, if you are planning on testing in February, there is a February testing thread on the TTC>35 board, so Sis can add you to that.


----------



## oldermom1975

felcity 45 said:


> Hi Ladies, may I join it sounds like a good place to be for my last few months of TTC :flower:
> 
> The last 22 months have flown by so quickly, never did I imagine when I started down this road that it would take so long and leave me feeling so useless.
> 
> Alittle about myself. I'm 46 with no known issues, I have 2 children from a previous marriage girl 20 and a son 18 and had a MMC with my first at 14wk. I was married for 21 years and found out my husband was having an affair 4 years ago, I decided not to stay and left with my children. I met a wonderful man online shortly after :happydance: and we decided to have a child together ( he does not have children) within a few months I had my first BFP but within a few days they were getting fainter until BFN at around 5 wks when AF started:cry: I googled so much on age and getting pregnant (not a good Thing) that I realised that this wasn't going to be an easy journey!!
> I have had many faint positives in the following months but nothing real, my OH has a low count but I figure if we managed it once then surely it could happen again:wacko:
> Sorry for the long post and Good luck to all you ladies

Welcome! Sorry about the 1st husband, that must have been so hard on you and your children. Also, sorry about your loss(es?), they can be so hurtful and emotionally draining. 
We are all here for the long haul, so feel free to vent, cry, and celebrate as you so choose!:flower:


----------



## garfie

Hi Felcity - welcome hun - I also met my new hubby on line seems a lot of us do:haha:

Have you had any tests carried out - worried about you saying faint lines most months - do you test early like some of us:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## felcity 45

Thank you Ladies feels nice to have somewhere to come to share the ups and downs(there has been plenty:wacko:),i have no one to talk to about it as we never told anyone due to age I suppose and the not wanting to be asked every time we see people lol

Teripeachy ..I felt 47 would be the right cut off time for me, I feel like I have been so absorbed in the TTC for the last 22 months that I have not appreciated the other things going on around me but who knows whether I will change my mind:winkwink:

Oldermum1975.. Yes it was a difficult time as the children new before I did!! but the marriage wasn't great to be fair so I think it was for the best in the end...you could say he did me a favour:thumbup: and thank you for your kind words :flower:
Garfie...The internet seems to be the in place lol and yes I have had quite a few tests, HSG, bloods etc all normal apparently. going for scan this afternoon to see if polyp is back but was only small last time and then disappeared :wacko: I am the worst poas addict :blush: I just can't help myself lol any excuse and any time in my cycle, even when ovulating to see if it picks up LH!! whoops lol I am the evap queen I think, I usually have lines at sometime over a period of 2 or 3 months. This month particularly bad. I ran out of tests yesterday and AF due tomorrow...I'm going nuts here not having anything to pee on:blush: but determined to not buy any more. Weird cycle though this month, still no spotting which is amazing was better last month too, I have managed to get to cd28 again...yay :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Felcity 45 :hi:


----------



## felcity 45

Thanks Sis4us and everyone else for the warm welcome :cloud9:


----------



## moni77

Welcome all and it feels good to hear everyones journey. Helps cement that we are not alone!

So AF finally arrived yesterday - very light but getting better today. So I am counting that as CD 1

I went to the doctors today - no answers as to why such a long luteal. I do have a small 3 cm cyst on the left side - but he thinks it is not enough to stop this cycle. Waiting on the blood work. He is keeping the meds the same for now. With my quick maturation, we might still get the IUI in before I leave - otherwise we try naturally while on vacation.

I'll be posting this on the Feb page as soon as I can get through the 8 pages of posts since sat!


----------



## Sis4Us

Moni is the cyst 3mm or 3cm??? 3cm would be 30mm which is quite large I had one 36mm that Caused issues!! 

Yay for a Fresh new Cycle!!! :hugs:


----------



## battyatty

HELLO Stick my name in the list!
Just in the middle of cooking, so will check in better after eating.......


----------



## garfie

Felcity - Do you take your temperatures - most of us use an app called FF - Terri is the queen of instructions for them - we all love to stalk a chart:winkwink:

Hey you are in good company with POAS - er isn't that right Older :haha:

Heck sometimes it gets so bad we have to pee on dandelion leaves (or is that just me) :blush:

Oh no sticks - aaaarrrrgh - I'm sure we could send you some:dohh:

Moni - Aw bless I hope it is the smaller range - I have also had a cyst and when they wake up ouchieee:cry:

Batty - Hello lady how are you:flower:

AFM - So I'm still on 6DPO 2 days until testing day :haha: oh and I'm off to the gym - wish me luck:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay we have some POAS or Dandelions soon!!!! :haha:


----------



## felcity 45

Ha Ha Garfie, that is so funny...Dandelion leaves??

I did temp and used FF for the first year but it felt like it was taking over my life and I ovulated pretty regularly so stopped, well say stopped I had a hissy fit and bent the thermometer in frustration :blush: I also used OPK's but have since stopped using them too.

I've just got back from my scan and all looks fine, , fibroid has stayed away and ovaries look good so going to try the Clomid I've been prescribed...fingers crossed, I've put off using it for ages now :wacko:


----------



## Sis4Us

Hoping it's the Lil Nudge u need Felcity!!!!! :)


----------



## felcity 45

Me too Sis4us :thumbup:

Have any of you taken it and experienced any symptoms?


----------



## oldermom1975

felcity 45 said:


> Me too Sis4us :thumbup:
> 
> Have any of you taken it and experienced any symptoms?

I never used to think so (I have taken it several times), but something the MIL said when she was visiting made me rethink that...:blush:
Apparently, I am moody. 
I _do_ know my ovaries ache, and lately I have had some hot flashes.
What is your dose?


----------



## Sis4Us

I take Femara it's like Clomid but doesn't thin the lining so my Dr likes it better especially for us Oldies!!! ;)

I get a headache sometimes and hot flashes but that's it


----------



## moni77

hmmm...I could have that wrong - he did say small and probably not effecting anything, so hopefully it is 3 mm... guess I'll see when the labs come back.


----------



## felcity 45

Oldermom1975 I'm moody anyway lol :haha:

They have prescribed 100mg, I was going to take them at night, what do you think?

Sis4us I haven't heard about that :wacko: still unsure as to why they prescribed it when OH has low count and I ovulate anyway? but willing to try...hopefully more eggs will give better odds do you think?


----------



## ERosePW

Hi ladies, popping over to say hi. So this thread is so that we can continue to keep up with those of us who have/will become prego, and they can still keep up with our progress too, right? But as far as what I should or shouldn't post over in the testing thread, has any of that changed? Or are we still chitty chatty over there too? :winkwink:


----------



## ERosePW

felcity 45 said:


> Me too Sis4us :thumbup:
> 
> Have any of you taken it and experienced any symptoms?

Hi felcity! I take Clomid. My Dr had me on a ridiculously low dose the first two cycles (25mg), and I didnt have many side effects at all, except my face breaking out. I was bumped up to 50mg in my third cycle, and had a lot more side effects right around my LH surge, but they all went away after O. I also got prego that cycle. :) Unfortunately that one did not stick. I had a CP a week later. I had to take last month off of Clomid until I got AF again, but I just started back on it today. It got me prego once, I feel sure it will get me prego again. However, since (like Sis mentioned) it can thin the uterine lining in some women, I am going to be taking Prog supplements this time around, starting a couple days after I O. GL dear. :flower:

EDIT:
Oh, also, you mentioned that you were already O'ing. I was already O'ing too. I was O'ing kinda early though, so my Dr thought it might be beneficial to give my eggs more time to mature and my uterus more time to prepare after AF. I know other girls who were O'ing as well, and their Drs had different reason for prescribing.


----------



## oldermom1975

felcity 45 said:


> Oldermom1975 I'm moody anyway lol :haha:
> 
> They have prescribed 100mg, I was going to take them at night, what do you think?

I always took 50mg in the AM and 50mg in the PM (100mg total per day), so the doses were spread out. If you wanted to take it all at once, I guess the night would be better- that way some of the side effects would have lessened by morning.



ERosePW said:


> Hi ladies, popping over to say hi. So this thread is so that we can continue to keep up with those of us who have/will become prego, and they can still keep up with our progress too, right? But as far as what I should or shouldn't post over in the testing thread, has any of that changed? Or are we still chitty chatty over there too? :winkwink:

I was never really sure about that to begin with, so I was probably too chatty on every thread I have been on....:blush:


----------



## Wish4another1

Erose - Uhmmm there are rules for being too chatty????...oh boy.. if there are someone is going to have to lay out the "to do" and "not to do" lists for me :shrug: i tend to like to chat!!! :saywhat:

Hi felicity!! welcome to the fun!! Glad to hear you are starting your clomid !! Hoping that brings your BFP quick!!

felicity and older - uhm I am moody already... probably a good thing my Dr won't give me clomid right now (she isn't an OB/GYN or FE - waiting for her referral to an OB/GYN)

garfie loving the dandelions - never thought I would look forward to seeing those in the yard but this year its a whole new thing... of course if it doesn't QUIT SNOWING we will never see those dandelions!!!

garfie good luck at the gym!!! I went this morning... Check mark that for the day!!

to all those I missed :hi: hope you are all having a great day (or night) depending on where you are!!


----------



## terripeachy

This is what I'm thinking...the Feb testing thread is already a wash because we've been blabbing over there since the end of January. Isn't it crazy that it's only Feb. 03 and it's already a wash? hee hee. I think it'll probably remain a blab fest, and then March will be more of a testing thread, and then the group of us will just blab over here.

I think that's the intent that Sis had for starting this group. I remember in my first testing thread (Nov), it was mostly just about testing, but then we all became FRIENDS so it turned into a blabbing thread. HA!!HA!! 

Sis-correct me if I'm wrong.

Felcity-Just in case you're a bit confused, we've come over here from the testing threads in TTC>35, that's how we all know each other.


----------



## felcity 45

ERosePW, Sorry for your loss :hugs: and thank you lets hope are BFP'S are on the way with as few symptoms as possible from the Clomid :wacko:

Oldermom1975 I didn't think of doing it that way:dohh: I will try one dose at bedtime and if that's too much will opt for Morning and Night. 

Wish4another1 Hi, and thank you I am looking forward to being able to share the fun, it's been along time doing it on my own!! well not literally lol :haha: How is it they have not prescribed Clomid for you? 

Terripeachy-Yes I did wonder lol, I've popped in there a few times and had a quick read, and LTTTC as well as others but was never really sure were i would be best placed...a bit of everything really:blush:

Well I had to pop out for OH some pack up stuff and a cheap Asda test fell in my basket!:winkwink: I'm so bad lol anyhow BFN :cry: silly woman I do it everytime.


----------



## moni77

I also took my clomid at night - mainly because I don't get the ok to take it until the late afternoon, but I have read that it helps with side effects anyway.


----------



## VJean

Hi Ladies! I finally made it over here. It was a crazy weekend. I survived the baby shower hosted by my DHs ex wife. It was as awkward as I thought it would be, but not nearly as awful. And I won the first game and my prize was mini bottle margarita mixers....can't go wrong with that! Then we had a Super Bowl party so I had a lot of prepping to do yesterday. This morning my DD woke up with an ear infection, so after a quick trip to her ped we have been vegging in pajama pants. My favorite way to spend a Monday. Sure beats going to work!

So I guess I should do a proper (and hopefully short) intro:

Me: 37 (38 in May). DH: 32 (just turned a few weeks ago)
I have 3 older children I commonly refer to as my "Bigs" from my previous marriage. They are DD 18, DS 17, DS 14. After my DS was born I had my tubes tied. It was a bad relationship and the last thing I needed was another baby! Fast forward 12 years and a divorce I married my DH. He was 29 with no children so we decided to pursue a tubal reversal. 

I had the surgery done in Oct 2011. By Jan 12 I was pregnant. Unfortunately that pg ended in a mc. We didn't wait a cycle and got pg again in Feb, but once again I had a mc. We decided to take a month off to let my body heal. I stopped temping, using OPKs, etc and one too many margaritas later we had another BFP in March. 

I was a hot mess the whole pg! By 5 months along I kept telling my DH and my Dr that I didn't feel right. I'd been pg before and this was completely different. I physically couldn't do anything. I had no energy, my heart raced all the time, I had severe swelling. I would walk up the stairs to my office at work and then spend 45 minutes laying on the floor until I felt like I could sit at my desk. My Drs response was that I was an "older" pg lady! 

On 12/12/12 my DD was born, just perfect, at a whopping 10 lbs 3 oz! It was a horrible delivery (shoulder dystocia, excessive blood loss, etc). Before I went home I told the nurse that I felt bad and I could hear my lungs crackle when I breathed. She said I needed to walk more, and bc they were discharging me I would be able to do that at home. I went home and was terrified to go to sleep that night. It felt like I was drowning every time I laid down. I went back to the hospital that night and they told me I was in heart failure (25% function) and my iron level was extremely low. I had two blood transfusions and spent the next week in ICU. My first cardiologist (appointed by the hospital) was terrible. He was not familiar with Postpartum Cardiomyopathy, told me I couldn't breastfeed my baby and wouldn't even consider baby-safe meds. One day I had enough and fired him, got a new cardiologist that treats 2-3 cases of PPCM a year and worked with me to find meds I could take while BFing. After a ton of medications, multiple echocardiograms and a stress echo, my cardiologist has given us the green light to try for another baby. 

We were able to get pg this past Oct, but unfortunately mc'd in Dec. Hopefully Feb is our lucky month. I have an appointment with my RE on Friday to discuss some concerns I have with my FSH and multiple miscarriages. We are also pursuing adoption as we would really like our DD to have a sibling close to her age. I'm terrified of getting pg again and mc'ing, and I'm terrified of my heart condition returning, but we have faith that everything will work out how it's supposed to. And luckily my DH is a saint and puts up with all my neurotic-ness!!

If you've made it thus far reading, well done! :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome VJean once again a very strong Lady!!


As far as Rules we R Oldies we don't need no Stinkin Rules!!! :haha:

I was just trying to make a place we Could all stick together from TTC-Baby!!! So we have each other for support from month to month day to day!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Vjean - WOW- I am amazed at your story!! why do dr's not listen to us about our own bodies??????:growlmad::growlmad:

I have to tell you ladies - I am in awe... thanks for letting me in on your journeys!! :hugs:

I just got called into my boss' office - one of my Soldier's had a complaint filed against her at the Governor's office!!!!!!!!!!!!:nope::nope::nope:

so it was a wonderful afternoon!!! I was sweating like a pig!! Talking to a Colonel, then the legislative liaison ... ugh... thank goodness my Soldier is good to go... but man what an afternoon - if it wasn't O week I'd have to make my own jello shots!!! hehehe


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-HA!!HA!! I like that idea. No rules. You crack me up!

VJean-Glad you made it over here. I can't believe your story! PPCM?? I've never heard of that before, but I'm glad you're ok to try again! Some of your doctors were absolutely terrible. That's one thing about being in the US. We are free to fire our doctors and get new ones whenever we feel that it's necessary. 

Everyone here has something different going on, but we still have the same ultimate goal. Just amazing. 

I guess it's time for me to hit the books. Boooooo...

Wish-I just saw your response. Nope...no jello shots this time around. You'll be waiting 9 months for those bad boys. Of course...I'll probably have to wait until the Superbowl party next year too. Shucks! I guess your day can only get better from here. Have fun at your party tonight!


----------



## felcity 45

Moni77- Thank you, did you experience any symptoms?

VJean- OMG, I cannot believe you had to go through all of that, you are very lucky to be able to tell the story:hugs: I love that fact you can fire your Doctor, we could do with some of that here in England lol

Well AF due today, will test later as woke in the night for a pee :dohh: not that it matters was BFN last night so not expecting any other :wacko:

Have a good day all x


----------



## oldermom1975

Wow, VJean!! :hugs: That must have been so frightening- not to mention angering that your docs could have discovered it sooner if they had listened to you! Yes, thank goodness we can still fire our doctors when they S-U-C-K!!


----------



## battyatty

VJean all I can say is you are a very tough cookie! I cant believe you had to go through all that, I have heard of it, saw it on a maternity show last year and it was frightening to watch!

AFM ..... Well I will try to keep up in both threads......

For all you lovely ladies here's my very abbreviated story!

I think I may be the oldest lady around here at 47 (please correct if I am wrong!) I have 3 big'uns DD19, DD almost 14 DS 13 I was with their dad for nearly 20 years. We were living in Malta, and I just had enough. It had been bad for years and moving to Malta was a desperate last ditch hope...
In the end I packed the kids off with my mother and sent them home to Ireland then took my car and drove back home, the long slow way... 12 days of freedom and sunshine driving through Italy and France all alone! I so needed it after all those horrible years!

I got back to Ireland and set up home in July 09, by Oct I was very lonely... I got myself onto match.com and bang a rather handsome man contacted me, he was much younger and I thought oh yeah I know what you are after lol! After being a "good girl" all my life I decided why not, we ended up talking on the phone that night for 8 hours! The next day he drove across the country to take me out for dinner. Needless to say with the kids at my mums for the weekend we had fun! I never thought I would see him again, but damn over 4 years later he is still here! 

Last year Jan he asked about kids so I took my IUD out, it had been 5 years and in need of renewal. I told the doc I wanted a quick break to see if everything was still working. I was pregnant straight away, but it wasn't meant to be.... I got scared and got my IUD put back in. 
Then in July he started asking again. This time I told the doc what I was up to. The first time I was too scared that he would laugh at me, at my age. He was wonderful though and did loads of tests, which all came back great! So first month trying yet again a BFP, but this time a mc at 11 weeks. My doc said I dont seem to have a problem getting pregnant, I just cant hold onto them, and that is due to my age...... 

So now here I am again, this is the first month of actually trying since my MC and even though I am now 11dpo I am too scared to test! I am going to try and wait till Thursday when AF is due. Then in 2 weeks we have our first appointment with the fertility clinic..........

I really want a BFP but at the same time I am scared witless, I dont know if I can go through another mc...............


----------



## garfie

VJ - Wow that's some story - let's hope the next one is plain sailing :happydance: don't you think sometimes it makes us think why would we ever put ourselves through it again - well we all know if it was left to the men the population would decline:haha:

I wish we could fire our Doctors in the UK - do you think there would be many left - I know of a few I would like to fire right out of a cannon ball:haha:

Felcity - Have you tested yet?:happydance:

Older - What about you - I am just hanging on until tomorrow:dohh: although it was more by default then anything - I got out my pregnancy test and the lancet ready to use (my sister had given me two - they were past there best but I only needed the needly bit) so I tried and the bloody things snapped on me:haha: do you think someone is trying to tell me something:wacko:

Wish - Wow you can't say your days are boring eh:winkwink:

Batty - I hear you about wanting a BFP - but then the worry that goes with it:dohh: I guess we just have to follow our hearts on this one - my heart is saying one more try and then I'm done - if the outcome is the same so be it but of course a BFP and then a baby is so much better:cloud9: Not ready to give up quite just yet but the door handle is getting closer:cry:

Sis - No rules sounds good to me:haha:

Terri - How are those socks on or off :haha:

Moni - Good luck with the clomid - I know nothing about it - my Dr won't prescribe anything to me:cry: I had to fight to get progesterone - which is still sat in the cupboard waiting for my rainbow:happydance:

AFM - 7DPO should I pee on the dandelion leaves again - we have some new ones growing - must be all this rain:haha: anyone else got any:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Fezzle

Wow- everyone has such amazing stories! I am such a noob at anything TTC-related. I was married when I was 22 and my exDH wanted us to have children young (like mid-20s) while I was still finishing my PhD, but I left him when I was 23 so we never even started trying, and I really haven't wanted to settle down with anyone until I met OH when I was 36! 

I had my trans-vaginal scan this morning. It was more uncomfortable than I thought it would be, but it was quick at least! The woman doing the scan said she didn't see anything 'sinister' but they'd have to have a closer look and then I'll discuss the results with my GP. So I have an appointment again with my GP for the 20th of Feb as that will be after my blood tests to check my progesterone to see if I ovulated too. My CM seems to have picked up lately so I'm going to try to OH to start the BD-fest by the end of this week!


----------



## oldermom1975

Batty, thank-you for sharing that! Your ex-DH sounds like a total boob. I am glad you are happy now! Out of curiosity, what is Malta like? 

Fezzle, I can relate with your story somewhat. Before my awesome current DH I was married to another man- and he was not a good person (to me, at least). Still, it is tough to leave someone- especially while in school! I admire your strength of will.:hugs:

Garfie- I have been slacking! My DH hasn't yet picked up my cheapie tests- and I am not wasting a FRER on 7dpo. Um, I think.:haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Atty-We are all here to support you, but I can understand being afraid to test. If I were you, I would try to hold out until Thursday as well. I'm trying to hold out this month too. You ALSO have an amazing story. I'm so glad you had the courage to pick up and leave your NSDH (not so dear). That is so brave.

Garfie-Pee on those baby dandelions!! This test is bound to work for someone! It's still freezing cold here so there are no dandelions in the state.

Fezzle-I'm right there with you. New to all the TTC stuff too. I wasn't even married before, so you have one up on me.

Felciy-stay away AF!!

Wish-Another jump up in temp. Woohoo! I love being a :ninja: this month.


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted to say :hi: gotta get DS2 ready for school he should be ready he's been up since 6:30Am :haha:

Will check in later!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

terri - I am not impressed with my temps this month... last month had definite dip in temp around ovulation... and then jump in temp... no dip and no jump(yet)... but the OPK is definitley negative this morning... the surge started Sunday around noon - and it is leaving as fast as it came...
I don't know what to think... 
i guess I keep waiting... and keep making the hubs "stay home" hahahahaha


Batty - wow and good for you - what a drive that must have been. FX for your testing on Thursday and that it is a sticky bean!!:hugs:

fezzle - YAY for BD fest!!! :)

i know this is a dumb question but why can't you fire a dr in the UK?? :nope:


----------



## garfie

Wish - In the UK we have the NHS - which we should all pay into (some don't for various reasons low incomes etc) :wacko: anyway everyone is entitled to free emergency Healthcare should they need it ie: Emergency, Doctors, Dentist, Opticians etc

The emergency Department or A&E is free, the local Doctors are Free (although you are assigned one depending upon the area you live in). I live in a quiet village so most of his patients are elderly :haha: so if I need a referral to a FS - I can have one provided I meet certain criteria and that criteria tightens every year (the NHS is in crisis - overstretched etc). So most people have a dr and stay with that dr - as trying to get on another dr's list is almost impossible - unless you move:wacko:

The Dentist - you still have to pay for (unless you meet certain criteria) - so I suppose I could fire my dentist :haha: or go private (which costs an arm and a leg).

Most of us in the UK do not have insurance that pays for all of the above - some of us do have private healthcare - but usually they are people in well paid jobs with private health schemes.

So if you was a cleaner/shop keeper you probably would rely on the NHS if you got sick/had an accident - from the ambulance that took you to the hospital, to the operation you may need, to the nights in hospital, to the blood tests etc even down to the food it is all free for us in the UK:happydance:

I have had many operations, 2 emergency c-sections, 2 dncs, countless blood tests etc - so work out how much that would cost on insurance:wacko: 

Sometimes though I think now I am in a better position financially - I would prefer if I could skip the NHS and just pay towards blood tests etc - but then I think of some people in America who don't have insurance and realise we are quite lucky in England (Scotland I believe has different rules) not sure about Ireland - Batty?

Still doesn't stop me wanting to fire a few dr's I have known:winkwink:

Hope this helps - no dumb questions here - remember WINGS :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-As you know, or will find out soon enough, every chart is different, so while you had that dip last time, it may not mean that you'll have it this time. It's kind of like the stock market; past performance is no guarantee of future results. I always think that the differences are positive until AF comes. HA!!HA!!

Garfie-Oh, that's too bad about the doctors, but I guess if it's free, you get what you get. I live right outside of the city, and there are doctors all over the place. The only problem is that sometimes they aren't taking new patients, but you go to the next one if you really want to change doctors. No biggie, but yeah, we pay for it.

Sis-Sorry about your tooth cracking but good thing you already had your appt. scheduled.


----------



## Blueshoney

OMG VJean that sounds absolutely horrifying!!! I never even heard of that happening! I hate when doctors ignore what we are saying. If something feels wrong, there is usually something wrong!


----------



## felcity 45

Batty - Your drive home sounds bliss, plenty of time for thinking I bet. Brave woman to make that journey :flower: We are close in age I'm 47 in July, soon creeps up lol

Garfie- BFN for me :cry: was expected though, good luck with your testing. There isn't any dandelion leaves in my garden just a wet mess which the ducks are loving!! :wacko:

Fezzle - I had mine done yesterday too, good luck with your results mine were fine so Clomid next for me.

Oldermum - Did you resist the FRER?? It would have been singing to me from the cupboard :blush: lol

Terripeachy - Thank you but spotting started today so not long for AF.


----------



## ERosePW

Many of us in the states have insurance through the companies we work for. (And Wish, I'm sure you get great insurance through the military). In my situation, my company pays most of the monthly premium on my insurance, and then I pay a small portion of it (although my portion seems to be growing by a few dollars every year :winkwink:). After that, treatment just depends on the type of plan you have. Some just pay a small copay ($10/$25) for every Dr. visit. Some have to meet a small deductible first, and then everything is paid at 90%. There are lots of different types of plans. For those that I know who do not work for a corporation that provides their health insurance, they pay a hefty amount for private insurance (if they're choosing not to use Obamacare, which I dont know much about). But even prior to Obamacare, a lot of people who did not have insurance and ended up in emergency situations, ended up getting some sort of State funding, from whatever program their state offers for them. So its not too bad, I guess. I'm not real sure how Obamacare will change things.


----------



## ERosePW

*Vjean*, I'm so sorry for all that you've been through, yikes!! Like Terri said, there were some terrible doctors. Some people just have no business becoming doctors at all, ugh.

*Felcity*, sorry for the BFN. :( I hope the Clomid does the trick for you!! It did for me. Although it didnt stick, I'm expecting it to this month, hehe! I'm being overly optimistic, I know. But I figure...good thoughts will bring good energy! 

*Wish*, Terri is right, our charts can change so much from month to month. I used to overanalyze every temp until I had a few charts behind me, and I realized since none of them were BFPs (except my CP), it didnt really matter if my next chart was the same as the last or not, lol!

I find it difficult to believe that *Oldermom *will resist that FRER.... isn't it calling out your name?? I know it's early and all, but you are the POAS addict. Let us know if you end up able to wait for the cheapies or not. :winkwink:

*Garfie*, YES, the dandelion leaves again. Best experiment on these threads to date... you even took pics of your progress. LOL. It rocked.

Hi to everyone else!! I have nothing new to report, per usual. Second day of Clomid. No side effects. But honestly, in my last cycle on 50mg, my side effects didn't come until my LH surge arrived. It was BAD for about two days. Super emotional, face broken out, worst headache ever, hot when I went to bed. Two days, then gone. After I O'd, I felt great. Wonder if it will be the same this time around.


----------



## Sis4Us

I don't think Obamacare has done anything but make our Taxes go Up since us tax payers are paying for others to have insurance!! :shrug:
Military insurance was good cuz we didn't have to pay for anything but the Drs on base aren't the best and not all Drs take that insurance (slim Pickens)

Had to go get my BIGs he had a break up today and wasn't in the mood for school I might have boys but they are Emotinal wrecks like girls I swear!!!
We r having a movie day and he's chillin w the Pit she always knows when one of us is feeling Bad!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Sis4Us said:


> I don't think Obamacare has done anything but make our Taxes go Up since us tax payers are paying for others to have insurance!! :shrug:
> Military insurance was good cuz we didn't have to pay for anything but the Drs on base aren't the best and not all Drs take that insurance (slim Pickens)
> 
> Had to go get my BIGs he had a break up today and wasn't in the mood for school I might have boys but they are Emotinal wrecks like girls I swear!!!
> We r having a movie day and he's chillin w the Pit she always knows when one of us is feeling Bad!!!

Sis, I agree w/you on Obamacare, but didnt want to mention it and start a political debate, haha! You've got bigger balls than me. ;) I think its going to be pretty helpful for some people. But yes, its affecting others negatively. Who the hell knows what the answer is! :shrug:

Aww, bless his heart, he had a breakup. :( Those teenage boys do take it badly sometimes, just as badly as the girls. Poor guy. Well, at least he's got the pit. I'm sure she's a comfort. I know my dog always is. :)


----------



## Wish4another1

Yes the military has good insurance and I don't pay any premiums for me or my dependents... and I am not on active duty base - so I get to use civilian doctors - as long as they take TRICARE... but they cover zilch on fertility treatment... they covered our tests to find out what was wrong - but once you move to treating what was discovered its completely out of pocket... and the only FE covered by TRICARE is right here in the city I work - but the DH and I did not have a good experience with him - the only other one is in ST Louis - 1 1/2 drive from home... so unless I can get my dr to prescribe me clomid or any tests - like an HSG... DH and I will continue on with our supplements and praying for a miracle!!! 
there are active duty bases that do IVF (walter reed is one) it ends up costing about $4000 - but since I am active duty and in the National Guard - not feasible for me to go to Walter Reed for anything...:nope:

Obamacare - we don't want politics raging here on our thread... but I do believe its a step in the wrong direction for the US

This is only my second month seriously charting - so I know I should relax...i keep forgetting I am just starting this!!! :) thanks terri and Erose for the reminder...

the snow has started... AGAIN :dohh: I am taking tomorrow off - after 7-9 inches of this stuff I don't want to drive in it tomorrow... I plan on enjoying my day in my PJ's!!! 

AFM - nothing new... waiting for my temps to rise to show I tried to ovulate... gonna let my Hubby rest tonight- regenerate those swimmers for tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Not to get on an insurance/politics kick, but all of us have ALWAYS been paying for those without insurance since the day we started working and got taxes taken out of our paychecks. Why do you think we have to have unisured car insurance coverage?. The people without insurance are the most likely to get into accidents. That's why no one will give them coverage!

Sorry your son had a break up today. You're such a nice mom. My mom would be like 'Well, keep learning. There is nothing at home for you.' HA!!HA!!
Dogs are the best! Have a great afternoon.

Felcity-awww...sorry AF got you. Do you have long cycles? Will you still be able to test in February?

Blues-Hey chica!


----------



## ERosePW

Wish... you're still seeing your general Dr, right? Do you have an OB? My OB prescribed my Clomid, and he also did some bloodwork and ordered an HSG too (I didn't do it, because I fell prego with the CP right before it was scheduled). But he did do all that for me. Have you considered trying an OB? My Dr. did put down a bogus reason for my HSG though, so that they wouldnt start dipping into my Infertility funds yet, lol. My insurance pays up to a certain amount of infertility, and I haven't dipped into those funds yet.


----------



## terripeachy

HA! We were all posting at the same time. I'm just happy that my work covers most of my insurance and I don't have to pay a ton out of pocket.

Everyone here is talking about 1/2" of ice in the morning and people are planning on taking their computers home. If I take my computer home, I'm staying home regardless, so it's pointless for me to pretend I'm even coming in. I'll check the weather before my day ends and decide if I should plan to stay home. I can't really work from home though, so it's stupid to take my computer. I guess I should just play the game that everyone else does and hope I have one work email to check while I'm at home. 

Wish-Yeah, give him a break tonight. He was a trooper!


----------



## Wish4another1

Erose - yes I went to see my doctor a week ago last thursday - she was going to call me last week and see about sending me to an OB... no call yet :nope::nope::nope:

I will call her office on Thursday if I don't hear anything... I hate to become "That patient"... but I would like to get my progesterone tested and an HSG - just to make sure everything is good to go... she was surprised that the FE didn't even offer to do those kinda tests... I think he saw my AMH and forgot the rest... :(

terri - i would rather have 7-9 inches of snow than ice any day... but given a choice... 80 and sunny - on a beach!!


----------



## Fezzle

Felcity- I hope the Clomid works for you! I'm not sure what the next step will be for me if they find out I'm not ovulating, but it will be good to know why if I'm not!


----------



## ERosePW

All this talk of cold weather, you guys are making me cold. It's 80 and sunny here today. When my parents were down, the highs were in the 50s and 60s. But of course shortly after they left, the temps jumped back to around 80. I'm loving it.

Fezzle, GL to you Hun. I hope they will come up with some answers for you. I'm sure they will... Who knows, maybe Clomid or Femara will end up being an option for you. :flower:


----------



## felcity 45

ERosePW - It;s always good to be positive..fingers crossed for you. The side effects of Clomid sound lovely!! lol

Terripeachy - My Cycles average 25/28 days so with my poas problem there is a good chance I will be testing a fair bit towards the end of Feb! :blush:

Fezzle - Thank you, I have to say I'm feeling quite nervous about taking it now but it;s my last option :wacko: I hope you get some answers from your tests.

My spotting has stopped, I've done really well this cycle no spotting before 28 days :happydance: was started to get concerned that I was going through the menopause.


----------



## Blueshoney

Oh I totally forgot to update you ladies about my doctor's appointment. She was a new doctor who specializes in women over 35. I adored her. She was just so nice and informative. She had prepared for me what my insurance would and would not cover. She looked over my charts and stated that it looks great. She was very happy that I have a 15 day luteal phase. She stated that it indicated good fertility. 

She did not want to do any specific testing until 6 months have passed but already noted what test she want me to take, so I can just call and set the appointment up. So I will just keep trying for now and hopefully this will be my month!


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck! Your Dr sounds great!


----------



## Sis4Us

Ice and Snow I wish cuz everyone shuts down and locks themselves in the House!! :haha:

I gotta get this blasted Root Canal though Boo!!!


----------



## moni77

Yep - I'll prob be working from home tomorrow as well. I think the only symptom I had from the clomid was headaches - but I am pretty headache prone anyway.


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-That's awesome that you like your new doctor. How many months have you been trying? She'll want good results from her early patients, so I have a feeling she will do everything she can to get you pregnant. She sounds like my doctor. Yay!!

Felcity-Gotcha on the regular cycles, and those ducks are adorable. Too bad they're smashing all your dandelion leaves. hee hee. 

Sis-You already had your day off because of ice and snow. You need to go get your tooth taken care of, and moni and I'll sit at home watching cupcake wars while awaiting your return! hee hee. 

ERose-I wish I could say that 80 degree temps are making me warm. hee hee. I think your parents were in town when I was in Daytona, right? brrr..Luckily, we hardly went outside, but I was not happy that the temps were so cold when I was there.


----------



## Blueshoney

terripeachy said:


> Blues-That's awesome that you like your new doctor. How many months have you been trying? She'll want good results from her early patients, so I have a feeling she will do everything she can to get you pregnant. She sounds like my doctor. Yay!!

We tried kinda in October 2013, and he was all in when I didn't get a BFP right away. So seriously working on a BFP since November 2013. Yea she really was great. I really appreciated how she reviewed my insurance so she could let me know my options. She even gave me a referral for a fertility specialist if I didn't want to wait. But I will wait until 6 months.


----------



## terripeachy

You're right behind me because we started in August. They say that it normally takes about a year, but I WANT to be above average. :dohh: At least now we have others that we can talk to about the trials and tribulations. 

It is a winter wonderland of ice outside. The trees and awnings all have icicles and the street is wet/slippery. I'm staying home today. Even hubs called out today. He's been coughing, but I have a feeling he will get up and go somewhere. He can't stand to stay in one place, and he loves shopping, so I'm sure he'll decide he needs to go buy some orange juice even though it's dangerous outside. :wacko:


----------



## Fezzle

I remember when I told my GP I was going to go off the pill and she said most couples have success within a year of trying, a year seemed like such a long time to me. Now 7 months in, I would feel that we've got lucky if I got pregnant before July this year!


----------



## battyatty

oldermom1975 said:


> Batty, thank-you for sharing that! Your ex-DH sounds like a total boob. I am glad you are happy now! Out of curiosity, what is Malta like?

Malta, hmm
Well its a very tiny island, most ppl dont realise that its only 14 miles by 9 miles and holds nearly half a million ppl! So it is very cramped! The ppl though are so friendly and very happy too. The weather is very hot in the summer but its the humidity that really saps you, The winters feel very very cold to the ppl who live there, though it doesn't get below 5c lol I loved living there and had a great circle of friends and amazing social life. There is great history on the island, in fact the village I lived in had the oldest free standing temple in the world! Oh and the Maltese are the worst drivers in the world.... there are a 1000s accidents every month. Driving there taught me to be very pushy but very very careful! lol


----------



## Radkat

Hello everyone - Thought I'd join the party here. :happydance:

My story pales in comparison to many of yours. I'm so impressed with the strength that you all have. But here it is...

OH and I are both 37. Started dating in 2000, married in 2010. We both always said we wanted kids...someday. In the meantime, we were moving across the country, hanging out with friends, traveling, concerts, etc. Basically enjoying an extended adolescence, which is way more fun when you have a job to finance all the fun. Finally decided we had better get to it as several of my friends had had troubles getting pregnant. We were very fortunate to get pregnant with DD pretty easily. She's almost 16 months old now. We have a long term plan to move back to the area that both of our families live after baby #2 is born, so it puts a little pressure on as I kinda feel in limbo. No long term plans for where we are now, but don't have a good idea of when the move will happen since we don't know when we'll get preggo. Anyway, we've been actively TTC since September 2013 (right in between BluesHoney and Terri :) ). Hoping for BFP just like the rest of you all!


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Radkat to the Oldies!!! :hi:


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm finally Home from my 3Hrs of torture then I had to send papers to the court Certified and pick up my Meds!!
Then bring Subway to my Niece who's like my Big cuz she has a track meet and get the Big boy from school!!

I'm finally home now made him and his BF go get the LO!! ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Glad you made it Radkat! 
I hear you on fun and doing fun, young stuff. That's why it took me so long to look for the right man to marry. I was just playing games all along! hee hee. Well, not playing games, but looking for fun over seriousness in my boyfriends, and they were all too immature to be serious with me. HA!

Missed you today, Sis! Glad you're staying busy.


----------



## Sis4Us

All that running around today I think I might take the kids to school in my PJs and come home and paint the Gameroom!!! :haha:
Finally finished the floors in the kids sink area so I guess I can paint the Gameroom while I figure out DS2s room color scheme!!

That is if my BFF doesn't drag me outta the house she just got back from Snowy Iowa last nite!! ;)

Hope u All enjoyed your Snow day!!!


----------



## garfie

Sis - Enjoy your day - I know which one I would chose - byeeeee:haha:

:hi: Redkat

Snowy Day - well jealous:wacko: our day was wet and very very windy - so my dandelion testing yesterday was a no go:haha:

So I tested yesterday and got a big fat BFN 

I will test again tomorrow - hows my cycle buddy (Older) are you testing yet hun :dust::dust::dust:

Love to all:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## battyatty

I don't know if I can do both threads lol
Ok so here is where I winge and complain and try to put a brave face on? :dohh:

Grr my heads up my a**e today, damn headaches.....
Been trying to motivate myself out the door for 3 hours, as you can see by my sitting here typing it's not working! Spent all morning comparing charts on FF. why do I do it to myself?
Then started reading into the menopause, that had me running scared! 

I really need to back away from my laptop now!.......


----------



## oldermom1975

My DH forgot (again) yesterday to buy my cheapie tests. So I didn't test yesterday, and the test today (FRER at 8dpo) was of course, BFN.
Didn't expect anything else. Sorry about your BFN, we still have time testing buddy! :flower:


----------



## garfie

Batty - step away from Dr Google :wacko:

I had a chart like this my temp went way down and I thought great another bust - but up it went the next day and I was PG:happydance:

You are still not out yet hun - the headaches do you get them a lot?:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## battyatty

garfie said:


> Batty - step away from Dr Google :wacko:
> 
> I had a chart like this my temp went way down and I thought great another bust - but up it went the next day and I was PG:happydance:
> 
> You are still not out yet hun - the headaches do you get them a lot?:hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I have backed away from laptop, now on phone in car park! Lol

I'm not prone to headaches, I do get them around last week of cycle. But this month since around 7 dpo they have been getting worse! The pain lasts about 5/10 mins then goes away then back again anything from 10 to 30 mins later, all damn day! I cant take too many paracetamol because it builds up in my liver, so as you can see I'm plagued!


----------



## terripeachy

> I have backed away from laptop, now on phone in car park! Lol

You are cracking me up!! hee hee. Stop googling menopause or I will call you batty, and I've been trying really hard not to!
Two threads make me a little crazy too, but I like being able to read updates on both. It keeps me busy.

AFM-Same old, same old. I went to the theater last night to see War Horse. It was SOOo good. I never saw the movie, but they had three people inside of the horse making it move. They did such a good job that you forgot there were people moving the head/legs/tail. I recommend it to everyone. Oh, hubs stayed home sick yesterday and I stayed home because it was icy. Today, I have a tickle in my throat. :growlmad:
I am worried that when my temperature jumps (if it does), it's going to be because I have a cold, not because my progesterone is high, because honestly, I don't think it is.

Oh, I have my annual exam at my OB/GYN today. I'm going to ask her about the HSG, and doing bloodwork and see if she wants me to get them done. :shrug: I would prefer bloodwork over the HSG, but I would really prefer being pregnant. hee hee. I guess I'm whining now too. I need a cough drop!


----------



## oldermom1975

Atty, did you prefer to be called Atty? I am sorry about that, if you did, I didn't know.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well ladies we got theSnow and sleet I was asking for only for a Hr this AM when I had to take My Big to School!!! (thanks for the Bigs VJean:haha:)

So I had to get dressed :( take the boys to school but I think that's all for my venture out today unless it warms up!! ;)

I bet I could get a :bfp: at 7Dpo but it would be a Lie cuz of the trigger so I won't do it to myself hate waiting to test but hate false ++++ more!!!

Batty try and hang in there girl u r taking a step in the right direction it just might take a few Good try's to get that GOLDEN Egg!!! :hugs:

Terri.... Hope u don't get sick!!!

Older and Garfie let the testing Comence I might test Sat or Sun ... Hope the trigger will be out then!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

PS Cake Wars starts in 30mins!!! :haha:

I usually watch HGTV cuz I love ALL the Crashers but I do like some Cupcake Wars!!! ;)


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> PS Cake Wars starts in 30mins!!! :haha:
> 
> I usually watch HGTV cuz I love ALL the Crashers but I do like some Cupcake Wars!!! ;)

Mmmmm, cupcakes sound heavenly right now.


----------



## battyatty

Well I'm all done in. Frantic dash round 3 different supermarkets. A call from my son for school supplies sent me round half a dozen shops, the bank got paid. My landlord paid and the oil for the heating sorted. Back home, fastest kitchen clean, now sitting with a coffee watching DF peel the potatoes for tonight's dinner. A Hungarian green bean soup with pork!


----------



## Wish4another1

atty--- that soup sounds wonderful!!! I am spending my lunch hour at the dr!! 

cupcakes sound delish too - hmmm I might be hungry!!

terri - my youngest has me looking down her throat in the morning with a flashlight ... I think she is catching a cold too :( lets hope you aren't!!

Have a great day everyone!!:dust::dust::dust::dust: to all!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> Well I'm all done in. Frantic dash round 3 different supermarkets. A call from my son for school supplies sent me round half a dozen shops, the bank got paid. My landlord paid and the oil for the heating sorted. Back home, fastest kitchen clean, now sitting with a coffee watching DF peel the potatoes for tonight's dinner. A Hungarian green bean soup with pork!

Ooohhh, what goes in that? Sounds like it could be pretty yummy (you can't go wrong with pork).


----------



## Radkat

Hi everybody :hi:

Terri - I have a scratchy throat too. It was downright sore yesterday but feels a bit better today. Hope yours doesn't progress. Get on the gargling hot salt water stat! 

Atty, Sis, et al - Are we going to talk about food? My favorite! OH made chili last night (have leftovers for lunch :happydance:) and he's talking about making pho (Vietnamese noodle soup) tomorrow. So excited. He's an amazing cook. I'm a great sous chef. I can chop veggies like nobody's business.:haha:

All the talk of proper winter weather makes me a little nostalgic. OK, I don't miss the ice at all. Ice can suck it. I grew up in the Midwest, but have been in Southern California for 13 years. People here get worked up when it rains. Seriously, I have a coworker who said her mom would let her stay home from school when it rained. Crazy.

Hope you all have a great day. Ha, with the time change some of our European friends are probably saying, the day's almost over!


----------



## felcity 45

hi Ladies, 

Can't believe it's Fri nearly already:happydance: Time has flown this week.

I'm starting the Clomid tonight so fingers crossed for minimal symptoms.

Garfie and Oldermom - Sorry for the BFN but good luck for tomorrows test.

Sis4us - Hows the painting? Thats a job I've got to tackle at the weekend..don't think I'll mind too much if this rain keeps up here!! 

Atty - Your tea sounds scrummy, I've just done Smokey pulled pork and bean stew but it needs to slow cook for hours so won't be eating that till tomorrow lol


----------



## Sis4Us

Painting got delayed had to go get DN1(dear Niece 1) from her Boyfriends he's a Slacker but I'm a Great Auntie so I did!!! ;)

Enjoying some soup then it's Paint on going to do the Accent wall in my room b4 DH comes home tonite!!! :thumbup:


----------



## felcity 45

Ha Ha, what a lovely Great Auntie she has , I prefer to paint while the other half isn't about you can get on soooo much better lol


----------



## Sis4Us

He had to go to PA for a Trade show he use to be Military so YES I get way more done when he's Away!!!! :haha:

DN1 & DN2 are kinda like my BIGS they live w my Mom but Call me whenever they need a break or need something they know I'll be there!! ;)
Another reason why the spare room is Girly for them to have a nice place to crash!!


----------



## ERosePW

felcity 45 said:


> I'm starting the Clomid tonight so fingers crossed for minimal symptoms.

felcity, good luck with the clomid. :) I'm on my 4th pill, so tomorrow is my last. I haven't had any side effects at all, but for me they seem to come during my LH surge. It's like the pills themselves dont have any affect on me, but the affect that they have on my hormones a few days later is like whoa! Not everyone has that though, so don't even worry about it. And like i said, mine only lasted a day or two. After I O'd, I felt great!! Best TWW ever, and I even got a BFP that cycle. ;)


----------



## Smiles013

Sis4Us said:


> Smiles what's Ur EDD and I'll add it??!?

Hi Sis....my due date is 9/12. Thanks for adding it.


----------



## Sis4Us

Will do Smiles!!!!


----------



## Blueshoney

Smiles013 said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> Smiles what's Ur EDD and I'll add it??!?
> 
> Hi Sis....my due date is 9/12. Thanks for adding it.Click to expand...

I love seeing you update. It just makes me so hopeful!! When do you have an ultrasound? Can we see the pic when you do?


----------



## battyatty

oldermom1975 said:


> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm all done in. Frantic dash round 3 different supermarkets. A call from my son for school supplies sent me round half a dozen shops, the bank got paid. My landlord paid and the oil for the heating sorted. Back home, fastest kitchen clean, now sitting with a coffee watching DF peel the potatoes for tonight's dinner. A Hungarian green bean soup with pork!
> 
> Ooohhh, what goes in that? Sounds like it could be pretty yummy (you can't go wrong with pork).Click to expand...

Just so you all know I am half Irish, half Hungarian, but mostly cook Italian due to my ex being Maltese! LOL


OK Hungarian pork and green bean soup or paszuly leves, I add smoked pork, but you can do a quick version without. I's dead simple...
Fry onions, add diced smoked pork, chopped celery, add 2 tbs honey, 3 tbs vinegar and caraway seeds, cover with water and cook for an hour. then add small diced potatoes and carrots, cook for 20 mins, then add french green beans, while they are cooking, make a rue and add paprika couple of tsp, add this to pot. when thick, take off the heat and add either cream or I add yogurt to make it creamy... done! 

Great on a cold winters night! Yum! :happydance:

EDIT

Just noticed this cycle is almost exactly like my last, uncanny, triphasic and the flat temp before AF, so if I carry on copying my last cycle the witch is due tomorrow, prefect timing!


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm all done in. Frantic dash round 3 different supermarkets. A call from my son for school supplies sent me round half a dozen shops, the bank got paid. My landlord paid and the oil for the heating sorted. Back home, fastest kitchen clean, now sitting with a coffee watching DF peel the potatoes for tonight's dinner. A Hungarian green bean soup with pork!
> 
> Ooohhh, what goes in that? Sounds like it could be pretty yummy (you can't go wrong with pork).Click to expand...
> 
> Just so you all know I am half Irish, half Hungarian, but mostly cook Italian due to my ex being Maltese! LOL
> 
> OK Hungarian pork and green bean soup or paszuly leves, I add smoked pork, but you can do a quick version without. I's dead simple...
> Fry onions, add diced smoked pork, chopped celery, add 2 tbs honey, 3 tbs vinegar and caraway seeds, cover with water and cook for an hour. then add small diced potatoes and carrots, cook for 20 mins, then add french green beans, while they are cooking, make a rue and add paprika couple of tsp, add this to pot. when thick, take off the heat and add either cream or I add yogurt to make it creamy... done!
> 
> Great on a cold winters night! Yum! :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh my, that sounds great!!


----------



## battyatty

Quick question everyone..........

Ok this morning I woke a few times before getting up

5.00 temp 36.42

6.05 temp 36.51

7.10 temp 36.61 usual waking time

7.15 temp 36.54 just laying in bed, 

now ladies which temp do I use? And why is my temp so up and down?


----------



## garfie

Batty - Yum that recipe sounds delish - might have to try it :happydance:

Older - Did you test today?:dust::dust::dust:

AFM - Of course I tested used a superdrug - zilch:cry: used an IC thought I saw something - but :haha: the joke was on me - it's an evap:growlmad:

So will test again tomorrow - will be reading but I'm out and about until later - so have a nice day ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> Quick question everyone..........
> 
> Ok this morning I woke a few times before getting up
> 
> 5.00 temp 36.42
> 
> 6.05 temp 36.51
> 
> 7.10 temp 36.61 usual waking time
> 
> 7.15 temp 36.54 just laying in bed,
> 
> now ladies which temp do I use? And why is my temp so up and down?

There are better people out there than me to answer this, but as I am a blabbermouth :blush:
I would probably use the earliest time and adjust it for the difference in time between when you took it today and when you normally take it. But admittedly, I could be way off base. 



garfie said:


> Batty - Yum that recipe sounds delish - might have to try it :happydance:
> 
> Older - Did you test today?:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> AFM - Of course I tested used a superdrug - zilch:cry: used an IC thought I saw something - but :haha: the joke was on me - it's an evap:growlmad:
> 
> So will test again tomorrow - will be reading but I'm out and about until later - so have a nice day ladies
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I tested too, nada for me as well. 
Have a great day!


----------



## terripeachy

Ugh...all these BFN's. 

Atty-That soup sounds so good. I remember the first time I mentioned a rue to my husband. He was so confused. i just said 'watch and learn!' Not sure what to tell you on your temperature. I would probably just use the first one too, and I'm still PRAYING that AF is here tomorrow so you can go to your CD3 bloods.

Yesterday (all day) I had a scratchy throat. I took one cough drop before I left for work, and I took another one around 7pm last night before I came back into work. By the time I left work at 9, my throat felt fine. I feel ok today but I brought my last cough drop to work with me. Then this morning my temperature seriously shot up (as you can see). My thermometer flashed yellow (meaning low battery). I'm going to use it one more time tomorrow morning and then I'll replace the battery, but I'm not sure what this is all about. Hubs got excited. I said 'don't get excited.' He said 'why not? Oh..because we don't know if it's pregnancy high temp or cold high temp.' I said 'exactly.' I don't want to bring him down, but I can't get excited just yet. What is this, 7 or 8DPO? hee hee. 

Also I'm going to a bull and oyster roast tonight so with my fake/weird cold thing, I may have one glass of wine and that's it. I can't jinx things now AND I've been so good about my prenatals. :yipee: :awww:


----------



## Sis4Us

Batty I would say the same as Oldermom!!!

If I get up early I do the same!! 

Happy Friday lovely ladies!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Ugh...all these BFN's.
> 
> Yesterday (all day) I had a scratchy throat. I took one cough drop before I left for work, and I took another one around 7pm last night before I came back into work. By the time I left work at 9, my throat felt fine. I feel ok today but I brought my last cough drop to work with me. Then this morning my temperature seriously shot up (as you can see). My thermometer flashed yellow (meaning low battery). I'm going to use it one more time tomorrow morning and then I'll replace the battery, but I'm not sure what this is all about. Hubs got excited. I said 'don't get excited.' He said 'why not? Oh..because we don't know if it's pregnancy high temp or cold high temp.' I said 'exactly.' I don't want to bring him down, but I can't get excited just yet. What is this, 7 or 8DPO? hee hee.

I don't know, Terri- you had that nice dip right before the high temp....:ninja:


----------



## moni77

so it was easier to catch up on this thread then the other - I'll get over there this weekend as I actually have to do some work today.

I am from SoCal - grew up right by LAX - right now I am missing your weather! I used to love the rain - would walk around in it on purpose - my teachers were not happy with the soaked child sitting in their classroom, but I had fun. 

Sooo...I am out this cycle for meds - trying all naturale. Definitely had a cyst develop again. BUT, on the bright side it means I can enjoy my vacation - we leave next Wed night. Maybe a couple of good Thai massages will help the swimmers find the egg... Doctor is still positive about the IUI working eventually - so hopefully we'll be ready to try it again in March. I have decided to relax this cycle - so no monitor and I am going back and forth on whether I want to cont temping until the spike - I'll definitely stop after that. I may temp until I leave and let it go after that - not sure how thermometers do on airplanes...


----------



## felcity 45

Hi Ladies,

It's Le Weekend ...yay

Well I took my first Clomid last night and today I have been soo weepy :wacko: Hope it's my cycle and not the meds? I feel really sad, my son lives with his dad as he wanted to be near his friends and it took me time to get used to this and overall I try not to think about it but I miss him so much at times and I found out today he's been poorly with a skin infection (nothing serious) and hasn't been at work today and I feel like such a bad mother:cry: Sat here having a good cry. Silly woman:blush:

Sorry for the bfn's today but hopefully tomorrow will bring some :bfp:
and thank you ERose, lets hope this works for both of us.

Have a great evening everyoner and enjoy your wine Terripeachy :wine: x


----------



## Smiles013

Blueshoney said:


> Smiles013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> Smiles what's Ur EDD and I'll add it??!?
> 
> Hi Sis....my due date is 9/12. Thanks for adding it.Click to expand...
> 
> I love seeing you update. It just makes me so hopeful!! When do you have an ultrasound? Can we see the pic when you do?Click to expand...

Hi Blues.....I actually had 3 so far. Lol. One was when I was 6 wks 3 days to confirm the pregnancy along with a pregnancy test but then 4 days later I had some spotting so to put my mind at ease the dr did another ultrasound THEN three days later for my regularly scheduled in take appointment the nurse did another one. I do have a picture of the u/a and will surely post it. First I need to take a picture of he picture. Lol. Glad I am able to give you some hope because it is still possible, even for us oldies. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Felcity-Thanks! I told hubs that if we do go, it probably won't be for long. I don't feel BAD, I just don't feel 100%. I don't really need to be dancing and eating around tons of strangers. The event is for my classmate's baseball team, and I only know him and his girlfriend, so no huge loss if we don't stay all night. Hubs will probably want to drink/eat the night away, although he's not feeling so hot either. Sorry the Clomid is making you sad, but you're trying something new, so just see where it leads.

My doctor's assistant called me to schedule the HSG, and now I'm having doubts. I have to meet a 1700 deductible before my insurance will cover 80% of the surgery. My insurance gives us 1400 free (well, we're paying for it through our paychecks), and then I have to pay 300 out of pocket and THEN they cover 80%. Of course, I asked how much the surgery is, and of course, she doesn't know. I want to go through with this, but I hate to spend a zillion dollars to find out that everything is a-ok. Again, it's a double edged sword. I will talk to hubs and see what he says. I think honestly, I should be willing to try a few more months on our own, but what IF my tubes aren't clear? %*(&^$$!!! And then, if I really do get prego, i'm not going to have any money left for appointments and such. Money is the root of all evil. Any advice/suggestions? I hate asking that because everybody's different, but what do you think?


----------



## felcity 45

Thanks Terripeachy :flower: and goodness what decisions, We moan over here about the NHS but at least we don't have to worry about the cost of our health care. I think maybe you need to get a figure for the cost of surgery so you can better decide what route to take? As you say you need to think about the costs once your pregnant too! That is my favourite saying too...and how true is it :wacko:(money is the route of all evil)

I've open a bottle of red and I must say I feel much better :thumbup:


----------



## moni77

Terri - that is actually a great plan. My deductible is $5000 and the company pics up the first $2500. It looks like they tried to charge my insurance $1600 for the HSG exam - still waiting to see what the insurance knocks it down to. They are claiming it needed precertification - when the policy clearly says that the HSG is a covered test - I think the hospital just coded it wrong. Hope this helps you with your decision. Have you done all the basic blood workups already? Maybe start with those and wait a cycle or two for the HSG. Also, when does your insurance reset - you might be able to get the HSG under this year deductible and then use next years for baby stuff...


----------



## Sis4Us

That's why I was saying it was strange that Your Dr suggested it but Not Bloods!! 
Bloods will be cover by insurance and usually on cost a $100 or so but the HSG can cost $1000s so I was very confused!!!
I think I paid 20% of my HSG and it was $460 and if I knew that b4 the procedure I wouldnt have done it cuz I had Kids and the Mc months b4!!

Even the SA is cheaper than that usually about $150

HtH!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks ladies. I'm going to look up the costs on my insurance page and see if they say anything. If not, I'll call them and find out. Moni-I get standard bloodwork from my regular doctor and my gyn said that she just wants to get a copy of my results. She also said she hasn't found anything in bloodwork that prevents people from getting pregnant if they don't have medical problems already. Don't think you're going crazy because I wrote this in the other thread too. So, short answer is no. My insurance just reset in January, and it resets again in January. Wait one second. If I have a "life event" it can reset, so maybe that's the answer. Do it now, and then when I'm prego, reset it and take out $ for flexible spending. Aha!!

I'm still going to look it up anyway now. I'm curious. Oh she also asked if either of us had had kids and if I have EVER been prego. I told her I'm Captain Safety, so no. I guess this is why she thought I should get the HSG. :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Lots of Pokey Pinches today :shrug: 

We will see what the Am brings going to see The Lego Movie w DH LO and DN2 Tom afternoon :thumbup: 

Hope everyone has a Great Weekend!!


----------



## terripeachy

Ooh, I'm feeling really positive for you Sis. We left the bull and oyster roast a little early. I just wasn't feeling it. I didn't even drink one glass of wine. I had a cup of soda and that was it. See you tomorrow after the movie!


----------



## Radkat

I'm feeling positive for a few of you. :) Things are getting interesting!


----------



## Sis4Us

Couldn't sleep Los still up so we R watching a movie!!!! ;)

Ohhhhhhh Terri..... B4 I realized I was Preggo w DS2 we went out on ST Patties Day a LRG Group even had a Limo 1/2 way through the nite I went back to the Limo to lay down!!! :haha: Wasn't feeling it!!
FX it's a good sign for U!!!


----------



## garfie

Sis - Ooooh hope it gets darker for you :happydance::happydance:

Radkat - I agree there are one or two ladies on here who are making me think hmmmmm:winkwink:

Terri - Not even a glass:haha: oh dear you must be coming down with baby fever (fingers crossed):flower:

Moni - I don't understand about all the insurances (from the UK) but they sound complicated:wacko: how are you hun?:hugs:

Felcity - I may be joining you in a bottle of wine soon:cry: we have friends over this evening and we are having a takeaway so no doubt it will involve a glass or two of wine:wacko:

Older - did you test this morning hun :dust::dust::dust:

Love to all the other ladies :hugs:

AFM - I'm 11DPO and got another BFN on a superdrug - and a nasty evap on a blue handled ic - and with the temp drop this morning - not feeling so confident now:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

Radkat-Your chart looks great, but I see you have spotting, so I hope it's nothing telling.

Garfie/Sis-Well, I just have that little bit of a cold, so I definitely didn't feel like drinking. You have to remember that my hubs has been sick too, so this "cold" isn't just my own body...it's from him. HA!!HA!! My younger sister asked if I had a secret to share when I told her I had a cold. She knows I don't get them often but she also has to remember that I lived by myself for many years, and new germs weren't around.

Sorry about your BFN garfie, and your slight temp drop. I'm not counting you out yet either, and Sis, I'm hoping for a darker line today too!!

And after much thought last night, I think that my insurance only resets AFTER I have a baby. So...i think ill just go for it, and work out the $ later. I'm in a good place, and I know there are other people that have less $/insurance than me, and somehow they make it, so I need to just do what I need to do. If I can't eat a fancy dinner in March, so be it. :nope::growlmad:


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope u feel better Terri and glad u figured out how to Move forward... Baby Steps:haha:

Test looks the same :shrug: now not to Break and use my Frer :haha:

As soon as we woke up LO asked when we r going to the movie :nope: going to be a Long day!!! ;)


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Hope u feel better Terri and glad u figured out how to Move forward... Baby Steps:haha:
> 
> Test looks the same :shrug: now not to Break and use my Frer :haha:
> 
> As soon as we woke up LO asked when we r going to the movie :nope: going to be a Long day!!! ;)

The same is good Sis, maybe you caught it on the upswing! Some women report never getting a negative test before the HCG starts rising again. :ninja:
Do you have a pic we can obsess at?


----------



## oldermom1975

Garfie, I tested today- was BFN again, also along with a temp drop. Sorry about your temp drop, I hope it is just temporary, lady.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok I'm a Addict I took a FRER and it's pretty dark at 9DPO I'm so afraid it's the trigger I've been fooled b4!!!! :nope:

Been yelling at everyone like I have PMS WTF I'm loosing it going shopping and hope I get over this I hate it!!! 

I would post a pic but Im not sure I can from the IPad and trying to hide it from DH I want to give him a Test on Vday!!!! Grrrrrr :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Don't risk spoiling the surprise, Sis. I can wait a few more days to see your test! That would be an awesome Valentine's Day present.

I guess I better finally get up and get my shower. I'm like a sloth today. Just dragging.


----------



## moni77

FXed sis!!

So, I have been spotting since my almost non-existent period "ended" on Tuesday. Not much - just there every few hours when I wipe. I'm guessing the hormones from the cyst just slowed down the period. I'll try to temp tomorrow to see what is going on there. (it is just hard to do on the weekends).


----------



## VJean

Sis, I'm trying to contain my excitement over here....

Garfie, that is so interesting about the NHS. I definitely think there are good and bad parts to each system. 

Wish, I'm sorry you can't get fertility help covered under insurance. Hopefully we get to a point where those services are available to everyone! I know here in San Antonio our large military hospital (SAAMC - wilford hall and BAMC merged), IVF is offered. I know people where were sent TDY here specifically for IVF. I thought that was nice!

Terri, when I had my HSG 2 years ago I was told it would be $800 if insurance didn't cover it. It turns out they did, so I think I just paid a small portion, like $100-$150. I also use a flex spending account and it really comes in handy.

Nothing exciting here with me. Had my RE appointment yesterday. He did a ton of tests and I'll schedule my new CD 3 labs and new HSG once I get my period again. Unfortunately my ovaries have forgotten how to ovulate on time, so it feels like AF is so far away! I'm sad that I have to sit out another cycle, but will be worth it if I get a sticky bean vs another mc. I should O today or tomorrow, and we did BD a few times so there is a slim chance, but we aren't going to do it again until after O is confirmed. It's so hard to not be sad, but I'm just trying to focus on next cycle.

In other news, my 39 y/o sis just found out she is pg. (4 weeks). I am happy for her, but she texted me ALL NIGHT about it! When I was pg a few months ago I didn't tell her bc I was trying to be sensitive of her fertility struggles. I wanted to make sure everything was going to be ok before we told family as well. So I told her about my recent mc and D&C a few weeks ago, (only family member that knows) so you'd think she'd be a little more sensitive, geesh! So I stayed off my cell phone today so I could continue to be happy for her instead of annoyed. :haha:

I'm so excited for y'all that are so close to testing! Hope those Valentines :bfp:s start rolling in!


----------



## Smiles013

Sis.....I have my fingers crossed for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks ladies guess we will see what Tom brings !!!! :)


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis-OMG I am getting so excited. Keeping every limb, fingers and toes crossed for you!!!


----------



## battyatty

Sis4Us said:


> Ok I'm a Addict I took a FRER and it's pretty dark at 9DPO I'm so afraid it's the trigger I've been fooled b4!!!! :nope:
> 
> Been yelling at everyone like I have PMS WTF I'm loosing it going shopping and hope I get over this I hate it!!!
> 
> I would post a pic but Im not sure I can from the IPad and trying to hide it from DH I want to give him a Test on Vday!!!! Grrrrrr :haha:

I am away for a couple of days, hiding in my cave, licking my wounds over the witch and a possible BFP happens!

Oh Sis, have fingers, toes, eyes and everything else crossed for you. XXXX

AFM Off to the GP in the morning for my 3 day bloods, I actually bumped into my GP on Friday, while at the bank. She asked straight away if I had a BFP? I just shook my head and then asked if Monday would be ok for the bloods as it will be day 4, she said no problem... Now have the problem that the results actually will not be back in time for my FC the following Monday appointment as bloods take 7 days to come back.... My DF's bloods will definitely will not be back in time as his will take over 14 days...
The joys of living in the back of beyond! :wacko:


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> AFM Off to the GP in the morning for my 3 day bloods, I actually bumped into my GP on Friday, while at the bank. She asked straight away if I had a BFP? I just shook my head and then asked if Monday would be ok for the bloods as it will be day 4, she said no problem... Now have the problem that the results actually will not be back in time for my FC the following Monday appointment as bloods take 7 days to come back.... My DF's bloods will definitely will not be back in time as his will take over 14 days...
> The joys of living in the back of beyond! :wacko:

Oh, that is frustrating! It sucks to have to wait.
I hope your tests come back with the answers you seek!:flower:


----------



## oldermom1975

Waiting for an update from you, Sis!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Vjean-I'm excited for your sister too, but I know what you mean about her being OVER the top when she knows what just happened to you. Some people just don't understand. At least you are moving forward with your RE. That's exciting, and it will be worth it.

Batty-That's great that you ran into your doctor, but at least you can get your bloodwork done. Just relax...everything will work out.

Moni-Ugh...you and your cycles...so confusing. Sorry about the continual spotting, but still, you can have a fun vacation and something to look forward to.

AFM-I had a severe dive in temp today and blood in the water when I went pee, but I'm just taking it for what it's worth. :cry: It may be the start of my early period. I feel like I had no warning whatsoever. :growlmad: Ffoe even took away my crosshairs.

In other news, we're picking up a foster dog today. I forget how long we're supposed to keep her but it'll probably be a few weeks. She was hit by a car, and had her leg amputated. She is a little overweight so she has to go on short walks to try to get some weight off. I am excited to have a chubby dog around the house, so that will lift my spirits.


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> AFM-I had a severe dive in temp today and blood in the water when I went pee, but I'm just taking it for what it's worth. :cry: It may be the start of my early period. I feel like I had no warning whatsoever. :growlmad: Ffoe even took away my crosshairs.
> 
> In other news, we're picking up a foster dog today. I forget how long we're supposed to keep her but it'll probably be a few weeks. She was hit by a car, and had her leg amputated. She is a little overweight so she has to go on short walks to try to get some weight off. I am excited to have a chubby dog around the house, so that will lift my spirits.

Fx it's not an early period. :hugs:
Dogs are awesome! We would foster too, but we love dogs a little too much. I am not allowed to go to shelters anymore, because I always leave with a dog. When we were in the states, we had three. :wacko:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my test this Am was a Tad lighter I was kinda worried when my temp went down and not up!!!! :shrug:
I'm not sure how the trigger lasted 10-11 Days I really don't get it!! :nope:

Sorry Terri about the dive but Dogs always help u Heal!!! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Sorry about the lighter test. Maybe today you're just imagining it is lighter and tomorrow it'll be darker. I still have fx for you. 5 days until Valentine's!!

I had a dog many years ago, but she had a tragic death by coyote and I couldn't bear to get another dog so I started fostering. I like being able to say 'yes, I want a dog, or no I don't want a dog' whenever I'm ready. I think I've been a foster mom for about 6 years now and usually have two-three a year. Our shelter is really good in that they provide everything you need for the dogs so you don't have to pay for anything unless you want to buy more toys or nicer leashes, better treats or whatever. The dogs appreciate being in a home too. I love it. I really need this pick me up today.


----------



## Sis4Us

And she really needs u to help her pick her self up after losing her LEG that will be so nice for both of U!!!
What kind of dog is it??

I would love to foster but I have 3 of my own I do help out at a Local Pit Rescue cuz my Big baby is the best dog I ever had and I love to change peoples minds about them!!

Well I was thinking my Pee didn't look very concentrated so I used another cheapie and it's darker than yesterday :shrug:

Hope u feel better Terri snuggle that Puppy I'm sure it will help!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Well I was thinking my Pee didn't look very concentrated so I used another cheapie and it's darker than yesterday :shrug:

:happydance:


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> I had a dog many years ago, but she had a tragic death by coyote and I couldn't bear to get another dog so I started fostering. I like being able to say 'yes, I want a dog, or no I don't want a dog' whenever I'm ready. I think I've been a foster mom for about 6 years now and usually have two-three a year. Our shelter is really good in that they provide everything you need for the dogs so you don't have to pay for anything unless you want to buy more toys or nicer leashes, better treats or whatever. The dogs appreciate being in a home too. I love it. I really need this pick me up today.

It is so hard to lose a dog. 
It is a great thing that you are doing, fostering must be bittersweet. :flower:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

:hugs: *terri* :hugs: . I'm sorry about Foe and the spotting :( . So glad you get to foster a doggy though; you guys can help each other through :hug: .

FX *Sis*! How exciting!!! :dust:

Halo to all you other lovelies out there! Moving stuff ongoing, blah-blah-blah and my computer is being a freak constantly lately so it's difficult to post, ugh. Stalking though and rooting for you all!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

And yes *Sis*, bring on the line porn!! :haha: :munch:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Wait, just checked the testing thread and I can't see how that would still be the trigger with progression *Sis* :) . FXXXXX!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Here it's not the Best Line porn but it's there!!!!

https://s28.photobucket.com/albums/...e71ea7e3_zps44140075.jpg&evt=user_media_share


----------



## terripeachy

Yup...that's a BFP from here in Baltimore! hee hee. I'm so happy for you now you have to get your boxes ready for your DH to open. This is going to be such an exciting Valentine's.

I picked up Roxy and she is a very calm dog. She's black and orange and looks like a miniature Rottweiler. She's a fatty though, so they have her on a weight management program. I think she got her leg amputated yesterday, and she's still getting used to it. For now, she's just sleeping, but at this moment, I'm happy to have her. 

I think I'm officially out for February. I don't even think I can have my HSG now though either because it's supposed to be between CD1 and CD10. CD 10 would be the 19th, and my appointment was GOING to be scheduled for the 21st. I guess I'll have to wait for April for that test. We'll try again on our own in March, and then go for the HSG mid March.


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope it's not the :witch: Terri maybe u should get blood work while u r waiting for the HSG at least then u would feel Proactive!!

Not sure why your OB doesn't feel bloods tell anything that's the first step when u go to. Fertility Dr !!!! :shrug:

Glad u have a Fur Baby to take care of and keep u Busy!!!!


----------



## moni77

Again - yay sis!!

Terri - cant they change the HSG appointment for you? I mean - timing always gets off in these situations. Sorry for the blood - hoping it stops for you.


----------



## Wish4another1

Yay Sis!!!!! It's a BFP!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

moni-The office was closed Friday afternoon when I was debating whether to follow through. I'll call tomorrow and tell her that I got my period, and see what they can do. Maybe she will have me come in for CD3 bloodwork if I ask. She did say that if we do schedule the HSG, hubs and I have to use condoms if we have a party, and that is SO not cool. I'd rather just try one more month and THEN schedule it. Next time we'll schedule it around CD3 or so, so not having a party isn't such a big deal.


----------



## Smiles013

Sis......I see those BFP's!!!! :happydance: so happy for you. :hugs: 

Terri....so sad the dog lost her leg but it really amazes me how they just learn to adapt. I have a dog with the same name but we spell it with an I at the end. Lol. Seems you'll have a partner in crime for a bit which will be nice. 

To all the other ladies....hiya!


----------



## oldermom1975

:headspin::wohoo::yipee: Sis!!!!!


----------



## garfie

:happydance::happydance:Sis - congrats hun that's great - what's the next step:happydance::happydance: so happy for you:happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## felcity 45

Sis..Yay, looks like congrats are in order :happydance:

Terri..Aww your fur baby will needs lots of TLC, but it must be very rewarding:flower: Sorry for AF :cry:

Feeling positive today, going to take my vitamins and try to eat healthy the next few months. We have been on a few long walks over the weekend too which has made me feel better:thumbup: 
Very short/light AF this month would that be due to the Clomid?

Have a good week everyone :winkwink:


----------



## garfie

Good luck ladies

I'm stepping back for a bit - to lick my wounds - I'm not being a baby and normally I can just say oh well - maybe next month but this month it has hit me hard:cry:

I think what hubby said at New Year is playing in my ears and of course this month I had textbook O, lots of BD, pre seed (maybe not as much as I should have) a good LP, Positive Outlook and even some questionable lines:wacko:

And still the [email protected]@@@@@ bitch got me, time is ticking on maybe it is time to give up - or maybe I'm just feeling hormonal - I will be around but more of a lurker:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## felcity 45

garfie said:


> Good luck ladies
> 
> I'm stepping back for a bit - to lick my wounds - I'm not being a baby and normally I can just say oh well - maybe next month but this month it has hit me hard:cry:
> 
> I think what hubby said at New Year is playing in my ears and of course this month I had textbook O, lots of BD, pre seed (maybe not as much as I should have) a good LP, Positive Outlook and even some questionable lines:wacko:
> 
> And still the [email protected]@@@@@ bitch got me, time is ticking on maybe it is time to give up - or maybe I'm just feeling hormonal - I will be around but more of a lurker:wacko:
> 
> Oh Garfie, Sorry your going through this, I've had a few of those months along the way:cry: Probably hormones :wacko: bloody things lol Lick those wounds and get back on it as they say :thumbup: Big :hugs: x
> 
> :hugs:


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> Good luck ladies
> 
> I'm stepping back for a bit - to lick my wounds - I'm not being a baby and normally I can just say oh well - maybe next month but this month it has hit me hard:cry:
> 
> I think what hubby said at New Year is playing in my ears and of course this month I had textbook O, lots of BD, pre seed (maybe not as much as I should have) a good LP, Positive Outlook and even some questionable lines:wacko:
> 
> And still the [email protected]@@@@@ bitch got me, time is ticking on maybe it is time to give up - or maybe I'm just feeling hormonal - I will be around but more of a lurker:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Sorry, garfie. :hugs: Take all of the time you need, we will be here when you are ready.:hugs::kiss:


----------



## battyatty

garfie said:


> Good luck ladies
> 
> I'm stepping back for a bit - to lick my wounds - I'm not being a baby and normally I can just say oh well - maybe next month but this month it has hit me hard:cry:
> 
> I think what hubby said at New Year is playing in my ears and of course this month I had textbook O, lots of BD, pre seed (maybe not as much as I should have) a good LP, Positive Outlook and even some questionable lines:wacko:
> 
> And still the [email protected]@@@@@ bitch got me, time is ticking on maybe it is time to give up - or maybe I'm just feeling hormonal - I will be around but more of a lurker:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Oh sweetie, I know exactly how you are feeling, I felt the same when I got my BFN last week. I cried all day. I felt so positive for the TWW. Had great BD, then a tri chart, I was so hopeful! I am only just getting over it.....
This journey we are taking has such hopes with highs and then the lows are so low.... I felt like, whats the point, why am I doing this, I am too old....... 

Give yourself a little TLC, and look after yourself, like the other ladies said, we are all here xxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM just back from GP's jjust gave more of my blood, hopefully back in time. Did get my CD21 test result back.... it was just for progesterone only and came back at 47, now I am not sure what that is in the US way of calculating, anyone know how to calculate it for that so I can check the level?


----------



## terripeachy

:hugs: garfie, my testing buddy.

Like the others said, 'we'll be here when you're ready.' I was feeling super positive this past cycle too, and when i woke up to AF, it really threw me for a loop. I was miserable all day, and nothing could get me out of my funk. Today is a new day, and I'm ready to try again, but I know how disappointing BFNs and AF can be. 

Felcity-someone on the testing thread said that the first time they took clomid they had a really light period, so maybe that's the case for you. Good luck with your healthy eating endeavor.

Batty-I don't know what that means either! I hope it's good though. :)


----------



## Wish4another1

Atty - https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female - I found this website to be very helpful... not sure how it would translate to Irish??!!! but its something!!! 

Garfie - :hugs: :hugs: like the other ladies said - give your self some TLC and know that we are all here if you need us!!

Terri - love that you are fostering that dog!! I have thought about that too - we just had to put down our dog in September (Golden Retreiver we had for 10 years) - and I am not ready for another... I miss my Lily :cry:

AFM: day 3 of progesterone cream - I feel good - lot less cramping - not sure if that is my mind playing tricks on my body... or if it is really doing something... but I will take it... 

freezing my A%% off here in Illinois (AGAIN!) :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> AFM just back from GP's jjust gave more of my blood, hopefully back in time. Did get my CD21 test result back.... it was just for progesterone only and came back at 47, now I am not sure what that is in the US way of calculating, anyone know how to calculate it for that so I can check the level?

What units is it measured in?

Edit: Never mind, it looks like Wish has you covered! :)


----------



## battyatty

oldermom1975 said:


> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> AFM just back from GP's jjust gave more of my blood, hopefully back in time. Did get my CD21 test result back.... it was just for progesterone only and came back at 47, now I am not sure what that is in the US way of calculating, anyone know how to calculate it for that so I can check the level?
> 
> What units is it measured in?
> 
> Edit: Never mind, it looks like Wish has you covered! :)Click to expand...

I found a converter... its comes out at 14.7, so that seems ok for an ovulation progesterone level... very happy with that :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Garfie :hugs: I'm so sorry u are feeling this way I know I felt this way several times and My Lil angel would give me a sign and tell me one more time Mommy!!! :hugs:

This BFP was totally unexpected I was counting on next cycle to be the One and I'm still not getting my hopes up until I get BW to Confirm I guess my hearts been broken one to many times!! :shrug:

Ask your Angels for a sign ask them to help u find a way they r there to listen if u ask!! :)

Terri I git my HSG on CD8 or something as long as u get it b4 O u should be good and a lot of ladies get there BFP after a HSG cuz it clears the runway!!! :haha:
Still think bloods would be good so u know if u have any issues like PCOS or low P!! :hugs:

Batty those look like good numbers they say your P should be between 10-15 For implantation 15 being better and u r right at it!!! :happydance:

Older did u test??? I might have missed it sorry !!!

Well my FS wont do Beta until WED :( my test keep going back and forth I'm hoping it's just the concentration of my Pee!!!
Guess I sit and wait :coffee:


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> AFM just back from GP's jjust gave more of my blood, hopefully back in time. Did get my CD21 test result back.... it was just for progesterone only and came back at 47, now I am not sure what that is in the US way of calculating, anyone know how to calculate it for that so I can check the level?
> 
> What units is it measured in?
> 
> Edit: Never mind, it looks like Wish has you covered! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I found a converter... its comes out at 14.7, so that seems ok for an ovulation progesterone level... very happy with that :happydance:Click to expand...

That is a good level! Very cool!



Sis4Us said:


> Older did u test??? I might have missed it sorry !!!
> 
> Well my FS wont do Beta until WED :( my test keep going back and forth I'm hoping it's just the concentration of my Pee!!!
> Guess I sit and wait :coffee:

Still sooooo happy for you, Sis!!
I have tested all along- no BFP yet- though I get late BFP's (my ovaries are pretty far out to the sides).


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Just popping in to spread some love for those that got got :hugs: . Treat yourselves extra lovely, you deserve it :hug: .


----------



## moni77

Sorry Garfie :hugs:

Terri - that is odd that they are saying you need to use a condom - other than the night before we were good to go - as long as the test occurred before ovulation. But each doctor is different huh?


----------



## Smiles013

Garfie......big :hugs: The whole TTC journey can be very emotional so I say do what you need to do to, be in take a break , pamper yourself, yell, kick, etc. There were times when I would go through stuff and my mom would say " it's always darkest before the dawn". Just know that your dawn is coming. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

SPP-Your chart is looking stellar, so I hope this is your month. How are you feeling? I know you have been super, duper busy, so it's cool that you got a chance to stop by.

Wish-Thanks! Roxy is doing well so far. She has a bowling ball body so she's on a weight management program. She didn't eat last night or this morning, so I started getting a bit concerned. Well, I moved her dry mixed with wet food next to her blanket, and she ate the food laying down. Poor girl. I don't think she's strong enough to eat and stand with only one back leg. I'm so glad I cut her some slack. I bet she was starving (or just wanted human food). Sorry about your Lily. It's always tough losing a BFF.

I'll ask the doctor again about the no sex thing if we still proceed with the HSG. Why do they have to be so unclear all the time? ugh...


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies. Would you mind if I joined you? I got my second bfp back on the nov thread and have been stalking you guys ever since! Sadly we found out that our twins died due to twin to twin transfusion syndrome on 30th jan and I delivered them last week. It's been pretty terrible. I'm not ready physically or mentally to go on the ttc thread but would like a little home whilst I wait. Hope that's ok.x


----------



## nessaw

Terri I had the hsg last yr and we were told the same. No sex before or if we did to use condoms. I think it's to guarantee no v early conception before the procedure


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry to hear about your twins :hugs:


----------



## oldermom1975

nessaw said:


> Hi ladies. Would you mind if I joined you? I got my second bfp back on the nov thread and have been stalking you guys ever since! Sadly we found out that our twins died due to twin to twin transfusion syndrome on 30th jan and I delivered them last week. It's been pretty terrible. I'm not ready physically or mentally to go on the ttc thread but would like a little home whilst I wait. Hope that's ok.x

Oh, nessaw- how horrible! You are of course welcome here, for whatever you want/need. :hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

nessaw!!! omg. I am SOOOO sorry to hear of the loss of your babies. I can't :hugs: you enough. I had a feeling you were still stalking, but didn't know you'd make it over here, so of course, we are very happy to have you. I just want to squeeze you.

So I guess since you've been stalking, you know us, but there are a few new people so introduce yourself, and stay as long as you like!


----------



## Sis4Us

Oh Neesaw :hugs: I actually looked U up the other day from my Old thread and saw u where having issues so I too have been stalking!!! I can't even imagine what u are going thru but we are here for U Love!!! :hugs:

Hope u feel better real soon!!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Neesaw - my heart just goes out for you... I am so so sorry about your beautiful twins... you are more than welcome here... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## battyatty

Neesaw I am so so sorry for what you are gong through, I can not imagine how you must be feeling right now, but please be welcome. We are all here to rant, scream, cry and talk to.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


AFM I feel like the universe is just playing with me..... If I were in the TWW I would be so sure I was pregnant, I have these damn headache, tiredness and the real kick in the teeth, that awful metallic taste in my mouth since yesterday morning. These are all my usual symptoms of early pregnancy. Before you ask, I did do another test last night, just to make sure, BFN, even though I have just gone through a 3 day AF. I have no idea what the hell is going on???


----------



## Sis4Us

Batty I hope ur BW tells u what's up I know how frustrating that is been there!! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

I'll post a pic in the testing Thread of my Line porn if anyone wants to see!!!

Don't want to upset anyone over here!!! :)


----------



## battyatty

Sis4Us said:


> I'll post a pic in the testing Thread of my Line porn if anyone wants to see!!!
> 
> Don't want to upset anyone over here!!! :)

Sis I dont mind it being shown here, I think most of the ladies are more than happy to see your lovely BFP, :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

I just know how hard it is to see so etimes when it's been a Long road like it has been for most of us!!! 

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/cb2dadb3b88921a04138853a99d88bf8_zps9811e1cd.jpg

Sorry it's So BIG!!! :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Told myself I wanted to be PG B4 my Bday!!!

Looks like I squeeked by w that my Bday is 2/23!!! ;)


----------



## battyatty

Oh Sis what a beautiful sight to behold, I am so very very happy for you:flower::kiss::flower::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## moni77

So sorry Ness! Big hugs. 

Sis - again beautiful line porn - keep it up!


----------



## Sis4Us

Still nervous we will see w bloods and hope for a Sticky bean or Beans!! ;)


----------



## Smiles013

Nessaw....my heart goes out to you, I am truly so sorry for your loss. Big big big :hugs: We're here if you need anything.


----------



## Smiles013

Sis..... :happydance: lines are nice and dark there!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ERosePW

Wow, I have a lot of catching up to do! First and foremost, *congrats SIS!!!* Those lines look great at 12dpo, and I dont think you'll have any issues with your Dr appt! Congrats, and H&H9!!! :happydance: This makes me very happy. :)

*Terri*, how cute that you are fostering that poor 3-legged fella. I'm an animal lover, so this really touched my heart. Poor thing wanted food, so you had to put it right there so it was easy to get to. I adore you for that! What movie or show was it that there was a 3-legged dog named Tripod...? I can't remember, but I recall thinking how funny that name was. BTW, sorry that AF got you... :( I guess I'm really behind on this thread, it moves fast. There seemed to be a lot of ladies feeling really positive for this month, only to see AF arrive. URGH. :growlmad:

*Garfie*, I'm sorry you're going through these feelings... You did have such good signs, a good chart, etc. I'm so sorry for AF. Its the cycles we get the most excited about that end up letting us down. I hope you won't give up. I'm still waiting for the day that I see your BFP show up on these threads.

*Felcity*, after my first month on Clomid, my AF was short.... I have a short one in general, but that month it was only 2 days, and one day was only Medium, and the second day Light. I recall being happy after my second month when I finally had my usual 3-day AF with a heavy flow.

*Wish*, I'm glad you are liking the P cream! Your chart looks great! *SPP*, so does yours! I see several that look really good.

*nessaw*, I want to say how sorry I am for the loss of your twins. This really breaks my heart. Truly, so sorry. You came to the right thread though... i think one of the main reasons Sis set it up was so that anyone and everyone could come and talk or vent or do whatever, no matter what your current situation. So we're happy to have you. :flower:

Hi to everyone else!!!

AFM, yesterday morning my OPK was still negative, although I expected that. But then I got home from work yesterday and decided to test again. I used the CB Digital, and got my smiley, and i used a IC and it was blazing positive!! Like, probably the darkest I've ever seen it. DH and I had already been BDing for the three days prior, and I was kinda thinking we'd take a break last night so his spermies would be nice and ready for O time. But when I saw the smiley, I decided we should do it again. The OPKs were still pos this morning too, so we'll BD again tonight, and I'm wondering if maybe my temp will go up tomorrow. We shall see. :)


----------



## Fezzle

Great lines, Sis- I love to see BFPs!


----------



## nessaw

Sis those lines look fab!
Thanks for the welcomes.x


----------



## Radkat

Nessaw - I'm one of the newbies. Happy to have you here. So sorry for your losses. 

Sis - Love the lines. Very exciting!

Atty - Sorry for the frustrating, out of place symptoms. Hope they leave you alone. 

ERose - Hooray for pos OPKs! Time to get to BDing!

As I mentioned on the testing thread, my test today was pretty much the same as yesterdays. I'm going in for a blood test this afternoon. I'll let you all know once I get results.


----------



## Sis4Us

Erose glad u got that +++++ OPk it take 36 after the ++++ to O so u have time!!
Get going Lady!!! ;)

I Dont think u can see my BD but we had 4 & 2 days B4 O and then Prob 6hrs post O for IUI so it will happen :)

Radkat like I said on the testing u might want to get a Frer on your way home to put your mind at ease!!! :hugs:


----------



## Blueshoney

Neesaw-My heart breaks for you. What a terrible loss especially after such a strong scan 2 weeks previously. :hugs::hugs:

Terri-I would love to foster yet the only cat I fostered is now my cat. I get too attached!! So did she, she has separation anxiety when I am gone. :)

Sis-Those tests look great! 

Atty-How frustrating to have such confusing symptoms.


----------



## terripeachy

Atty-Sorry to call you batty. It slipped.Here is my peace offering. :flower: hee hee. 

I finally got Roxy to eat more than a handful of food and some pills wrapped in roast beef which she has figured out and now she is sleeping like a baby. I think I'll just have to skip her pills tonight. Even though she ate a little yesterday, she ate A LOT today. She keeps falling in the morning when she tries to get out of her crate. I think she forgets that her leg is gone. Poor girl.

One of my FAVORITE fosters from a few years ago, was a little poodle mix that had a cast on. We (me and my FB friends) named him Skip. My mom did suggest Tripod though (that's what reminded me). Anyway, he got adopted by a coworker's mom and his name is still Skip even though his leg is completely healthy now. I always have the dogs who need a quiet home. So they are usually hurt or scared to socialize. I love having them because I see them grow tremendously, and then I send them on their merry little way. I think if I did have a dog, I'd be less likely to foster. So...that's where I stand at the moment.

My OB/GYN forced me to use my FRER today to make sure I wasn't pregnant so I can get the HSG. And.....drum roll...not pregnant. HA!!HA!! Booo....I did think, what if this line turns pink?! But, luckily/unluckily I didn't have to think much farther than that. scheduled for Friday day, baby making scheduled for Friday night! HA!!HA!! I'm not scared!


----------



## Sis4Us

I think u will be fine Terri mine wasn't Bad Until the PG(yes they haunt me)Dr got the Quack Quack turned and hit my Cyst I almost jumped up right then... if I wasnt hooked up like Frankenstien I wouldve!!! :haha:

Well I think DH is onto Me I knew he's looking at me Weird... Ive been chewing his A$$ since 7dpo he's driving me Nutts :haha: Hormones!!
So he asks me tonite "so have u taking a test u told me to get some??"
Me " ummmmm Maybe !!"
Dh "well what did it say!!!
Me" IDK"
DH" What do u mean?!
Me" Dang u suck u always ruin surprises!!
I told him it might be the trigger so don't get his hopes up!! :haha:
So not how I wanted to tell him!! Dang we Sux at Surprises!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I'm so very sorry about the loss of your babies *nessaw* and I hope you are abundantly blessed with a very sticky, healthy pregnancy soon (((hugs))).

*terri*, I feel ok :) . Pretty stinkin' happy that my cycle seems to be behaving itself thus far still, and that's HUGE for me; hoping, hoping, hoping it keeps up [-o&lt; . Been getting a ton of moving stuff finalized this week and need to start working on packing. As for my chart, meh, we'll see :coffee: . Happy baby-making this Friday :dust: .

FX for great numbers *Radkat* :dust: .

Awesome *Sis*! Soooooo excited for you girly!!! :wohoo:

I'm sorry you're going through some hormonal madness *atty* :hug: . Hope it eases up soon.

Hi to everyone!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I'm awake at midnight :( can't get comfy doesnt help that my 70lb Pit is stuck up my Booty :shrug:
Really Sux cuz I have to get up Early and take DS1 to school since DH will be at the Airport!!! :nope:
I sure hope he fixes his truck soon I can't be taking him when MS kicks in!! :haha:

Good to hear from ya SPP moving is hard I still have stuff in boxes :nope: ur chart is looking good sending u some :dust:!!!
Do u take Vitex all the way thru your Cycle?? I took it all the days except Cd3-7 due to Femara! I'm still taking it I'm afraid to stop but I've heard people say to stop in the TWW! :shrug: it usually helps w my hormones but I've been really irritable since 7dpo!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Well, I've learned a few things tonight.

#1--It's not the best idea to finally drag my happy butt into a thread when it is already 24 pages long. It makes it impossible to respond to all of the posts I want to respond to!

#2--This is a thread of strong, funny, and intelligent women. It is truly unlike any other thread I have read, or been a part of, in the 2 years I've been on BnB. Truly. I hope that it continues to thrive.

#3--Vanderpump Rules may be my favorite guilty pleasure, as well as my husband's home made beer. The two may be correlated (they probably are), and although it's the LEAST important thing I've learned this evening, it's still in the mix of things. 

Thank you all for sharing your stories. So many of them are long and heartbreaking, and then there are the happy outcomes, which are the stories that keep us going through this long journey. I mean really, isn't it the happy stories, as well as the faith that lives in each of us, to keep trying? I'm waning sappy now (also, likely related to hubby's home-made beer), but this is really such a special thread with amazing stories!

My story is pretty boring. I'm 36 and my husband is 50. Okay, maybe that isn't so boring! I certainly never imagined that I would marry a man much older than I was and have stepchildren who are closer to my age. That's for darn sure! That was not my "white picket fence" fairytale. But my ex, who was my age, who I envisioned I would marry one day, was not the right person for me and the relationship really stunk. 

I met my husband through work and we were friends for a couple of years, but when both of our relationships failed, we commiserated together, and a relationship unexpectedly grew from there. And we've been a perfect match ever since. I'm so fortunate to have a great relationship with my grown stepchildren, who were thrilled when we had our daughter. It took 10 months to conceive my daughter when I was 31 (born when i was 32)...a regular spring chicken! 

Since then, we have been NTNP/TTC. When I went to visit my doctor for my annual exam, I told her this, and she said, "We need to get you pregnant," and swiftly wrote out a referral to a fertility specialist and an order for my hubby's SA. So, where I am at now is loading us up on all the good fertility vitamins for the next couple of months before the SA. Although the monkey wrench is that since I did get pregnant this last cycle, but had a chemical, and my hubby has fathered children, it may not be a sperm issue. Who knows really. What am I? A Fertility Specialist? No! I'm a girl who watches Vanderpump Rules and stays up until 12 in the morning reading threads! 

So that's me. Thanks for making it to this point! (I also write 8-page Christmas letters...so any rules about being too chatty on this thread will certainly get me kicked out! :) )


----------



## Sis4Us

^^^^^^ :rofl: at least I'm not the Only Crazy up reading Threads at 1245 Am!!! :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Girl!! You are pregnant! Possibly with twins!! You need to get your rest. Go to sleep... You have a blood test tomorrow (today)!


----------



## Sis4Us

Up Again 5Hrs later :( I have to be completely wiped outtogo to sleep lately my legs have been getting cramps so if I'm not totally beat they bother me!!! :(

Happy hump Day Ladies!!!!


----------



## battyatty

Sis4Us said:


> Up Again 5Hrs later :( I have to be completely wiped outtogo to sleep lately my legs have been getting cramps so if I'm not totally beat they bother me!!! :(
> 
> Happy hump Day Ladies!!!!

Crampy legs are awful! Probably due to lack of sleep and all those damn hormones, make sure your not dehydrated also, that can cause cramps..

Do you think you got away with the trigger fib? Men! Typical! Always asking when you dont want and not asking when you need it! LOL :dohh:


----------



## terripeachy

You ladies are really cracking me up this morning. 

Katie-24 pages? I feel bad when I'm like two behind and can't comment on everything I want to either. That's such a nice story you have, and sorry things didn't work out with your first husband. Crazy how life twists and turns. I've never watched Vanderpump rules.

Atty-You are so right. When you want peace and quiet, our DH's are always talking, laughing, joking around, and when you want them to talk or say something, it's like 'crickets.' A whole lotta nothing! 

Sis-I hope your DH fell for the trigger excuse too. I guess he picked up the lucky batch of tests this time around. Woohoo!!Sorry your legs are bothering you. I laughed out loud about DS1 getting his truck fixed before morning sicknes. BWAAHAA!! hee hee. HURRY, BIG!

Everyone else-Hope you're all chillin' today.

AFM-Just a sex-starved (due to colds and both of us feeling bad), but very tired foster mom over here. Nothing to see.....


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*Sis*, yes, I take Vitex every single day of my cycle; haven't stopped since I started in September of last year. Since I'm working on an entire cycle overhaul, I don't feel it's good for me to stop and start throughout my cycle. A little after I started Vitex I decided I will continue to take it through first tri if I get preggers while on it. After all the articles, abstracts, info on traditional uses, etc. I've read concerning Vitex I'm good with that decision. There's a poster, her username is pandi77, that took it through first tri on the advice of her RE and MW so as not to possibly disrupt the hormonal balance that helped her get and stay pg (she's had 3 m/c's and an ectopic). Last I saw baby was growing well and looked perfect at around 13weeks. I just stalked her posts :haha: and she's now about 20 weeks and had an awesome scan yesterday :thumbup: . I'm sure she'd be willing to share about her experience being on Vitex through first tri if you pm her :) . I hope your legs start feeling better soon. Grow baby(ies) grow! :dust: BTW, when I was feeling low about my temp drop this morning I remembered your lovely chart :cloud9: .

Alright, off for my run. Have a wonderful day ladies!


----------



## Smiles013

Okay....as promised Blues ( and other ladies) I am finally getting around to posting my ultrasound pic. It was taken on 1/20 when I was 6wks 3days. We affectionately call him or her Beanie( my DH chose that name....lol)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## terripeachy

Love the name! Great picture Smiles!!


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Sorry for the selfish post - I just need to vent

Results are back FSH 10.8 LH 4.1 (showing diminished reserve) :cry:

I think I have come to the end of my journey:cry::cry::cry:

Will have one more chat with hubby - FS has discharged me as hubby refused SA:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## VJean

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Sorry for the selfish post - I just need to vent
> 
> Results are back FSH 10.8 LH 4.1 (showing diminished reserve) :cry:
> 
> I think I have come to the end of my journey:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Will have one more chat with hubby - FS has discharged me as hubby refused SA:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Oh Garfie! I am so sorry hun! :hugs: You need to kick DH in the butt! A SA is NOTHING compared to what us women go thru! 

I'm very familiar with FSH (mine was 12.5 two years and four pg's ago), but I don't know what the LH numbers mean (aside from gearing up to ovulate), and how they work together....I'll have to go do some research.


----------



## battyatty

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Sorry for the selfish post - I just need to vent
> 
> Results are back FSH 10.8 LH 4.1 (showing diminished reserve) :cry:
> 
> I think I have come to the end of my journey:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Will have one more chat with hubby - FS has discharged me as hubby refused SA:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Oh honey not sure what to say apart from wanting to give a huge hug! :hugs:

I'm sitting here under a blanket trying to get warm. The electric went down 7 hours ago due to a huge storm that's hit Ireland. Got a urgent text from school to collect kids. Was a crazy drive low on petrol with no stations open due to power outage. Trees falling down. A power poles down across the roads to collect them. Their school is right on the coast, over the mountain from our home. Safely back. Have any food that can be eaten cold piled up in the kitchen and candles ready, it will be dark soon. All heating, cooking and light is by electric and with most of the country without could be a long time till we get it back out here in the sticks. Plus my phone is at 41% now so it won't last much longer! 

Oh and smiles. Loved the pic of your little beanie! X


----------



## terripeachy

Stay safe and warm, Atty and please let us know you're alright after the storm. Bundle up!

garfie-I'm so sorry, and I am so angry with your DH right now. How selfish can he be? Guys just suck sometimes. They are such scared babies. We do all this work to find out what's going on, and they can't even do one thing. () hole. He better be glad I'm across the pond!!!

Even if you decide not to TTC anymore, will you still hang with us?? I don't want you to leave, but if it's too difficult to read about what we're doing, I totally understand.


----------



## VJean

Wow Atty! Glad you were able to make it to the kids and back home safely! Stay warm and I hope you aren't without power too long! 

This has been a crazy year for storms!


----------



## oldermom1975

Smiles- What a beautiful picture!!

garfie- I am so sorry about your blood test results- and DH's issues. It can come as quite a shock when our bodies go prematurely whackadoodle on us. :hugs::hugs:
That said, 10.8 is just barely considered high. Did your fertility specialist not offer any kind of treatment at all?


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies

Older - I understand what you are saying - but I will be sent back to my Dr as the FS has discharged me - I can't blame him really when hubby won't do the simple tests:wacko: and their are couples out their who will move heaven and earth (sadly he is not one of them) I just feel like it has all been a waste of time all the tests I've had, OPKs, Pre seed, CBFM, Saliva Test, Pregnancy Tests, Blood Tests, DNC's, Ultrasounds, BBT religiously every day, even peeing on dandelion leaves etc, every bloody thing:cry:

I'm sure I will feel better tomorrow - I hope:wacko:

Atty - Glad you got back home safe and sound - we live in a village with oil - so when there is a power cut we have nothing either :wacko: do you not have a camping stove? one good thing about hubby fishing:winkwink:

Terri - :haha: the way I'm feeling I might just pay you to come and kick his [email protected]@:growlmad:

Smiles - Beanie is beautiful :cloud9:

Sis - Just in case you missed it CONGRATULATIONS hun :happydance::happydance:

VJ - I hear you in that mine is not as high as some ladies - but the way my DH is behaving it may as well be sky high - I still hope for a miracle which seems more likely than an oops:winkwink:

Thanks once again ladies - I'm off to the gym tonight to get rid of some of this anger and disappointment:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

Many, many :hugs:, garfie. Whatever you decide, please stick around- we like you! :flower:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I'm so sorry *garfie* :( . Will you guys keep trying even though the RE won't see you anymore? Would your DH be open to taking supplements for sperm health anyway? I hope he changes his mind about the SA.

Be safe *atty*! :flower:

Awwww! Awesome pic *smiles* :cloud9: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Love the avvie *VJean* :) . Gah! Timbuk 3 is stuck in my head now though :haha: .


----------



## ERosePW

*Sis*, my DH and I are not good with surprises either! At least not when it comes to TTC. Everyone has these cool plans to surprise their hubbies, and there i was just coming out of the bathroom waving a stick in his face with a faint line on it. AND, he didnt even believe that it meant I was pregnant. The kid thought the two lines were supposed to be the same color. So that's my adorable story, haha. Oh well, maybe next time I'll be able to do better. 

*Terri*, can't wait for you to report back after the HSG on Friday. :) Better yet, can't wait for you to report your BFP a few weeks later, hehe! Funny that you mentioned being "sex-starved", haha! I'm the complete opposite right now... We've BD the last six days in a row, and I'm so exhausted, I could use a week or two off!

*SPP*, glad your cycle seems to be behaving! I've missed your many, many funny posts. :flower:

*Katie*, thanks for sharing your story! I love hearing people's stories. I often wonder what it would've been like to marry an older man... my DH is 4 years younger than me, and sometimes its obvious.... LOL. But ya know, I bet it isn't necessarily his age... its probably just that he's a man. :dohh:

*Smiles*, awesome u/s pic!! Thanks for sharing!

*Garfie*.... I get so mad when I hear stories of DHs who wont get their SAs. I have a coworker who's DH did that too. It took her two years to get prego, and she'll never have any idea whether or not it was because of his sperm count or motility or anything. She just has to assume it was all her. And she couldn't even see the FS anymore after that either, because they wouldnt do anything for her without her DH's SA. Made me SO mad. So for the record, I'm mad at your DH too! I hope you won't leave us... I'd hate to hear that you have to give up for good. :(

*Vjean*, super cute avvie! You guys are adorable. :)


----------



## Smiles013

Garfie....BIG :hugs: Please do stay around and keep us in line. Maybe after your DH sees how much this really means he'll come around. And I'm with Terri on kickin' his a$$ though!!! :growlmad:


----------



## ERosePW

Well, I am certain that I O'd yesterday. Besides my temp spike this morning, I also had some horrific symptoms. It was either the Clomid causing my hormones to shoot through the roof, or it was a crazy ovulation, I'm not real sure. But at the end of my workday, I got a terrible headache and felt very nauseated on and off throughout the day. After work, I went home so that DH and I could BD. He left to see a buddy, and sometime before bed I started feeling that slightly crampy feeling that I'll sometimes notice when I think I might be ovulating. At some point, that slight cramping turned into something else... some kind of abdominal discomfort... an achey feeling, almost a pulling sensation. I woke up in the middle of the night because it was so bad it woke me up. I couldnt get comfortable, couldn't sleep, etc. Awful. Normally if I get any little feelings like that, its just faint, and it's only on one side... this time it was bad, and it was on both sides. Today, I'm feeling much better. It all seems to have gone away. But wow... what a night I had.


----------



## Wish4another1

*Garfie*- :hugs:I am so sorry about the DH...I don't understand the selfishness of it.. my DH also has major issues when it comes to SA - I have only gotten one and I think that might be it... I had to rent a hotel room and all kinds of stuff just to accomplish the mission... UGH... maybe you could go :ninja: and slip some supplements in his food/drink... hey a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do:finger:
however - I have no issues picking up Terri in Baltimore and heading across the pond to kick some a$$!!! 
I know today its raw... but I encourage you not to give up... and no matter what - if you can - stay with us... there have got to be more science experiments we can include you in :thumbup:

*Vjean* - Love the new pic!!! so :cool:

*Terri* - feeling sex starved myself - but this week has been rough for the hubby at work - so I am trying not to be toooooo demanding... :haha: I am looking forward to hearing how your HSG. goes... FX everything looks great!!

*Erose* - funny you should mention feeling bad at O time... the last two cycles I have felt horrible on O day... I thought maybe I was making it up... crampy... ovaries giving me some pain - and just overall laying around cause I don't feel good... maybe for some of us - that is our O sign??? if I have a cycle next month - I hope I can time the :sex: better... didn't do well as I should have this time around - 

*Smiles* love the pic... thanks so much for sharing - I look forward to beanie growing before our eyes!!! 

*Atty* - WOW!!! I hope your electricity comes back sooner than later - and I am glad your trip to get the kiddos was made safely... sound very scary over there!!! :hugs:

*Katie*- write away !!! I need something to do at night whilst my husband watches the outdoor channel and surfs the internet for hunting equipment for our trip to Canada in October!!!

AFM - working... had a mentoring meeting from 9-1030... whew... glad that's over... more meetings this afternoon...
7 DPO - I feel like I should start testing or I am not officially part of our group!!!:rofl: and I have plenty of Wondfo's just feels demoralizing to see a BFN... but who knows I may wake up and decide :test:
no symptons... just glad the P cream seems to be working...
EDIT - Just talked to the Dr office - Dr never sent the referral for OB/GYN (*[email protected]&^#%@&^#%@&^#%@....


----------



## nessaw

Garfie big hugs.x
Smiles lovely pic.x


----------



## VJean

Smiles, I love your picture of Beanie! It's hard to imagine the next time we see a pic of Beanie he/she will look completely different! It's amazing how fast they grow!

Sis, Sorry your surprise isn't working out as planned....hopefully he bought your trigger story. My DH is super bad...he starts asking at 6 dpo if I have tested. There is no way I could surprise him, although I am hoping I may get a chance to this month.

Erin, the story about your DH is cute! Can't believe he thought they were supposed to be the same color....maybe he was thinking of an OPK?:haha: Sorry your O was so painful! My last couple of months have been like that. I'm hoping it's just a fluke and next month won't be so bad. Hoping yours is the same! 

Terri, I can't wait to see your post-HSG :bfp:!

Thanks Erin, SPP and Wish! I had to change my photo...I am so stinkin' tired of this cold weather! I needed something to remind me that summer is right around the corner. I confess- I had to google the Timbuk3 reference...:shrug: haha.

AFM- nothing exciting. We were supposed to be taking the month off, but I conned my DH into one last BD session 2 days before O, so it looks like I'll be testing this month afterall! Not holding out much hope, but at least feel good that I didn't "waste" this month.


----------



## terripeachy

AAARGGHHH!!! WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOUR DOCTOR, WISH????!! I'll come pick you up, kick your doctor's ass and then turn around and we can both head east to Garfie's. WTF!!!!!

hee hee. Ok..this is just an angry day for me. I have my regular doctor's appointment in 45 minutes, so I'm happy to be leaving work, but man oh man. These updates are KILLING ME!! hee hee.

Vjean-Cute picture. You and your hubs are always so smiley. Love it!

Erose-HA!!HA!! I'd be exhausted after 6 days in a row. I'll give you an atta girl! Great job. Every time I reach for the tampon box, I think "I am NOT buying another one of these boxes.' Luckily my periods are light, but I swear, if I have to buy one I am going to be a grumpy lady. Next month is it for real. 

Ok..time to pack up my computer so I can work from home. Smooches!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well ladies got my beta back and I'm a Lil worried!!!! :(
My HCG 56 P 40!!!!
My P is awesome but I'm worried my HCG is low??!? 
I go back Fri for a 48hr Beta!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Garfie big :hugs: u deffinetly need to have a heart to heart W DH!!! :hugs:

SPP I read the Vitex BFP thread last nite and I too will take it thru First Tri!! :thumbup:

Terri I've been having angry days since 7dpo I sounded like. True New Yorker this Am taking the kids to School!!! :rofl:

Wish Grrrrrr let me get Em!!!!! ;)

Erose FX this is it for ya!!!


----------



## Radkat

Sorry Garfie. That totally sucks. Hang in there, sweetie.
Katie - Thanks for the story. You're funny so you can write as much as you want. And I agree about this thread.
Wish - WTF is up with your dr? It's time to break out the "call every day until you get what you want" strategy.
ERose - 6 days in row? Whoa. Impressive.
Smiles- Lovely US pic.
Atty - glad you made it. Hope you have enough snacks!

Get blood test results later today and take another one tomorrow. I quit temping and poas as I figured that was just stressing me out. Home with LO today. She's got a cold and OH has been taking care of her all week. Now maybe he can get some work done (he works from home). Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## VJean

terripeachy said:


> AAARGGHHH!!! WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOUR DOCTOR, WISH????!! I'll come pick you up, kick your doctor's ass and then turn around and we can both head east to Garfie's. WTF!!!!!

I'm with Terri - WTF??? Wish, do you want me to call her for you? I'm in a feisty mood today and would be glad to take her on! I just don't get how she can be so thoughtless?!?!?!


----------



## VJean

Sis4Us said:


> Well ladies got my beta back and I'm a Lil worried!!!! :(
> My HCG 56 P 40!!!!
> My P is awesome but I'm worried my HCG is low??!?
> I go back Fri for a 48hr Beta!!!

Sis, I dont think that is low...remember, you are very early and it had to start from 0 and double every 48 hours, so....

0-2-4-6-8-16-32-64

To me it looks like you are a little ahead of schedule! What DPO was the test done on?


----------



## Sis4Us

Today was 13dpo according to FF 12dpiui!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I think I Od in the Wee hrs of the Am so tonite I would prob be at 64 the norm so FX!!!
Doesn't look like twins then!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - I am with Vjean - I think your number is ok - atleast that is what I am reading by Dr Google!!! I can't help but do this :yipee::yipee::yipee:

Ladies - I agree with you all about my doctor... I just can't believe it... I have a feeling she is out of town - the referral lady said she would leave her a note... I tried really hard not to take it out on her... but she said "just what do you need an OB for?" really lady? I don't want to spill all my guts to you on the phone in my office with all these army men around!!! 

anyway... what can I do but wait to call tomorrow...and the next day....and the next day.... :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

I am waiting for my Vitex to arrive - I plan on taking it for my next cycle... whenever that is...:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: hopefully not next week when the witch is supposed to fly in...

hope the rest of you are having a lovely day... thinking about our powerless friend Atty...:hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Vjean-HA! You are only counting by 2s. It doubles, so if implantation for Sis was on DPO7, she would be at 64 today. 2-4-8-16-32-64. :) 

But....I wouldn't be concerned, Sis. Go paint something already, and get your mind off these stupid tests. HA!!HA!! Check back with us on Friday. Everything is going to be fine. And...fine...if you're not having twins, you'll have one baby girl and all will be well with the world. :flower:

Wish-Sorry we're so angry for you. I think it's not your nature, so you can be angry through us. Did you call your doctor again? Is there ANY WAY you can call an OB in the area and let her know that you are a patient of Dr. Donothing, and you would like to see him/her about your fertility. Go above her. It's not government/the army. We, civilians, pull rank all the time. It's what we do to get what we want!


----------



## Wish4another1

"Dr Donothing" :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Terri - That made me laugh out loud at my desk...awesome... 
sometimes we all need to laugh... I am google'ing my insurance... it kinda fruity in the army when you aren't by a big base... I have to treat it like an HMO...referrals for everything...:shrug:


----------



## felcity 45

Wow ladies so much to catch up on!! lol 
Just popped in for quick read while I had five mins and 4 pages later :dohh:
Will check in properly tomorrow.


----------



## terripeachy

Glad I made you laugh, Wish. It made me smile when I typed it too. HA!!HA!! Oh I see..you need the referral. Well, i would go with VJean's idea then-call every single day. If the doctor won't do it, maybe her assistant will tell her how much of a PITA you are and she will finally do something. I can't stand when people don't try to be helpful.

I went to my regular doctor today for my checkup and he said 'Just call me in a year after you have your baby. Your ob/gyn will know whether your blood pressure medicine is ok to take during pregnancy. I think it's fine to take.' I'll miss him. I've been seeing him for several years now and our appts. are always 15 minutes long. He says 'everything looks good. You ok?' I say 'yes' and I reschedule for 6 months later and get bloodwork. I just hope I remember to go back in a year!

Felcity-See you when you return. This foster dog of mine finally ate her medicine with cheese, and now she's conked out. I'm going to catch up on some tv before the snow flies. Laters.....


----------



## VJean

Thanks for double checking my math skills Terri! Yeah, I threw an extra 6 in there...but the rest of the numbers were right. I might be a scientist by education, but I am no math wizard! :haha: I may need you to review my taxes for me!:rofl:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea that's what I figure and since I had the twinges on the nite of 8dpo I guess I'm ok we will see what Fri brings!!! ;)


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

FX those numbers keep going where they need to *Sis*! Also, there's a thread of preggos taking Vitex through the first tri around? I haven't come across it, can you link me? 

*VJean* I'm always throwing out randomness that needs googling :haha: . 

So sorry you've got to play this game with your doc *Wish*. This kind of thing is so unnecessary :dohh: . Our providers really should be on it.


----------



## Sis4Us

I'll have to look for it SPP most stopped it w BFP but I noticed some of those had MC so I figure better safe than sorry!!! :shrug:

Plus it usually helps w my Mood but I've been a Major B1+&#8364;h since implantation :shrug:


----------



## Blueshoney

Smiles-Oh I loved your pic of your little Bean!!! Totally made my day!

Garfie-Wow I would be so angry!! The testing we have to do is so much more invansive and can be painful. His testing is so easy! WTF!

For all the girls experiencing bad weather-wow seriously its like the Day After Tomorrow this winter. I can't believe how bad this winter has been. 

Wish-Wow I am speechless. I truly cannot believe how insensitive they are being!! And her assistant apparently doesn't understand HIPAA! 

Terri-Sometimes I wish I didn't get so attached so I could foster dogs. But once that animal enters my home I'm all like MINE MINE MINE! 

Erose-I dated several guys older than me (between 8-9 years older) and DH is 4 years younger. He is the most mature guy I have ever been with! Its nice to not be the only adult in the relationship anymore!! :)

Vjean-OMG your daughter is sooo cute!!


----------



## Sis4Us

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...98-vitex-ovulation-success-stories-experience

Hope this works SPP!!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis--I know it's hard not to worry, but Friday will be here so soon and you can finally breathe easy. I would think the doctor would have let you know if there was a concern with your HCG level, even with the first blood test. Like Terri said, go paint something! Do something to distract yourself anyway until Friday!

Smiles--That's a beautiful bean! He/she does look like a cute little bean. :). We called my daughter "peanut," because that's exactly what her first ultrasound picture looked like. Throughout my pregnancy, the doctors and nurses kept telling me she was going to be a small baby. She was 8 lbs. 10 oz. and when they plopped her on my chest, she looked like a toddler. I looked up at my husband and said, "I think we need to come up with a new nick-name for her." Looking forward to seeing your next ultrasound picture!

VJean--Beautiful profile pic! I was so focused on your little girl I didn't even look at your new picture. :)

Wish--Can't even imagine the frustration you are feeling with this doctor. Deep breaths and continue being the squeaky wheel. This is a true load of crap!

Garfie--I really hope you don't go. You had me hooked at dandelion leaves. When heavy stuff gets thrown on you, it can really throw you into an emotional tailspin as you're trying to work through your thoughts and feelings about it. The first few days are the worst, but you will figure this out. I would be very surprised if your TTC journey ended here and now. Totally normal to feel defeated and pissed right now, but you may find that this crap storm actually becomes an agent for some good changes. I don't know, I just feel like its not over for you. <3

Atty--Glad you and your children are home safe and sound and hopefully the storm passes quickly, so you can return to normal life again!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh and Terri--Interested to hear how your procedure goes on Friday! I think you will feel a lot better after it's been done, knowing that your tubes are already clear or will be, if that's the case. I don't even understand how our tubes get blocked or what causes that or what the blockage IS! I'm afraid I will be finding these things out with many of you ladies in a few months though. Anyway, hopefully it is quick and painless for you!


----------



## Smiles013

Katie....those ultra sound pics can be very misleading! The dr told me with my daughter he thinks she would weigh 6lbs some ounces, 7 at the most. When she was born she weighed in at 8lbs 9 oz! After they weighed her I asked the dr " what happened to 6 lbs maybe 7 huh?" He said. " eh....there is a margin if error with those things". Lol. My son weighed 8 lbs 12 oz, so I came to realize I don't have tiny babies regardless of what the ultra sound says. Lol.


----------



## oldermom1975

It's funny you guys are all taking about babies that looked smaller on the ultrasound than when they were born. My DD was 7-8 pounds on her last ultrasound, and was born (via C-section) at 6lbs 1oz just one day later. Apparently those things aren't always that accurate....

Wish, I agree with calling every day until you get the desired response. :bodyb: Strength, girl!! 
I had to laugh at the mob that is forming to go set your doctor right!

Sis, those numbers sound just fine! Relax and enjoy!!:happydance:

Radkat, waiting on good numbers for you!!

Terri, I am excited for your HSG! Finally a step forward! The others are right, experiences vary from woman to woman. Mine was throw-up painful, but most aren't.

Blues- totally agree about dogs. When they are in my house, they are mine.:haha:

SPP- :flower:

ERose- Maybe you O'd from both sides??? :thumbup:

VJean- Nice pic!! What kind of scientist are you?

KP- :wave:

Hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## terripeachy

This dog woke me up at 4 this morning and she was just barking, barking. I didn't want to get up. We got up, I bundled up and we went outside in 6 inches of snow. Then she realized, 'hmmm..this is cold on my legs. I'm ready to go back inside!' She did pretend to pee or peed a dribble to appease me. My eyes were half asleep. She is a great dog, though. We now have about 12 inches of snow, and I think it's stopped temporarily. My plant closed so I don't even HAVE to open my computer today. Yay!!! I have schoolwork to do.

Katie-I did a little bit of research but it doesn't say why or HOW fallopian tubes get blocked, they just do. It is interesting that just a little bit of dye can make them reopen, so maybe things just get caught there sometimes. :shrug:

VJean-Don't remind me about taxes. :wacko: I need to get to the store and buy Turbo Tax. I'm actually a little worried this year because of getting married (double income), plus receiving inheritance money from my mom and some other monetary gains this year. I'm scared my income is going to be way higher than I expected and the gov't is going to nail me. 

Atty-Hope you're ok. 

Sis-I'm still thinking things are fine. Look at Smiles' chart. Her temps go up and down and up and down. I'm so glad you're still temping, Smiles. All that green really makes me happy.


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> This dog woke me up at 4 this morning and she was just barking, barking. I didn't want to get up. We got up, I bundled up and we went outside in 6 inches of snow. Then she realized, 'hmmm..this is cold on my legs. I'm ready to go back inside!' She did pretend to pee or peed a dribble to appease me. My eyes were half asleep. She is a great dog, though.

Ha! Our beagle used to do that. I am glad this foster dog is working well for you.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*oldermom*, do I spy with my little eye missy?! :D


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Thanks *Sis*! I'll check it out today :) .


----------



## garfie

She's keeping very quiet :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

Tee-hee! You and Terri (on the other thread) caught me...:haha:


----------



## oldermom1975

Very worried about it, with all of the chemicals I have had. I emailed my new FS to see what he has to say about it. Perhaps he has some advice/drugs to help this little one stick.


----------



## garfie

Aw hun I can fully understand where you are coming from - but come on hun PMA for your little one.

PMA PMA PMA :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> Aw hun I can fully understand where you are coming from - but come on hun PMA for your little one.
> 
> PMA PMA PMA :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I know I am being thick, but what does PMA mean??:blush:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I hear you *oldermom* :hugs: . Let us know what your doc says. Sending all kinds of positive, healthy, super glue baby energy your way doll! :hugs:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

PMA=Positive Mental Attitude :)


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> I hear you *oldermom* :hugs: . Let us know what your doc says. Sending all kinds of positive, healthy, super glue baby energy your way doll! :hugs:

Thank-you, lady. :flower:



SweetPotatoPi said:


> PMA=Positive Mental Attitude :)

Ah, yep. I was being thick. :haha:


----------



## garfie

:rofl: baby brain strikes already :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> :rofl: baby brain strikes already :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Ha! You would think I was pregnant 100% of the time.... :haha:


----------



## Wish4another1

I am just so excited for this group of ladies!!! 

Now Oldermom!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Oldermom I am crossing everything and praying sticky bean for you!! I know you have had some heartache so here's to nothing but sweet happiness for you this time!!! :hugs::cloud9:

Terri - I hear you on the taxes... I too got married last year... and together we paid in $21000 in federal taxes... and we are getting $600 back... :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: thank goodness we didn't end up paying...that would have sent me over the edge!!! :wine:

wouldn't be so bad if I didn't hear this week that on the "farm bill" that was signed this week there was a provision to fund 100 million in research to find out how to get Americans to eat more maple syrup :devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::grr::grr:

my tax money going to fund maple syrup research - honestly I can spend my own money better folks!!!

anyway sorry for the rant...
AFM: girls - I actually tried to log on to my insurance company website to request my own referral... :shhh: :ninja:anyone have bail money??? - I am sure the cyber insurance police will be here today to arrest me... even though I didn't get past my log on... for some reason I don't have access to do that...:rofl::rofl:
my temps are dropping... not sure why... :shrug::shrug::shrug: still hoping - how can I not with all these BFP's this month... :thumbup:


----------



## Katie Potatie

EXCUSE ME OLDER???? Wha???? This is fabulous news!!! So, this makes 5 or so preggies on here now? Seriously uplifting news in this 35+ thread. Interested to hear more Older!


----------



## oldermom1975

Katie Potatie said:


> EXCUSE ME OLDER???? Wha???? This is fabulous news!!! So, this makes 5 or so preggies on here now? Seriously uplifting news in this 35+ thread. Interested to hear more Older!

Nothing on FMU, was sort of resigned to it being a BFN for the month. Then I went jogging, and came back to take what I thought was the last test of the month with SMU- and there it was. It was a bit of a shock, really. So I waited 5 hours and tested again, and the test was almost as dark (my darkest tests are with SMU).
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2796.JPG
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Katie Potatie

Yep! I can see it without enlarging! I've heard that as well that SMU is often better. Oh my goodness this is so wonderful!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Hopefully that Line gets darker Oldermom :happydance:

Also hoping your FS gts back to u!!!!!


----------



## garfie

So much excitement going on :happydance::happydance:

I'm not going to bring the thread down - but I had a chat with hubby - if any of you ladies are interested click on my link and stalk away:winkwink:

:happydance::happydance: pregnant mamas

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> So much excitement going on :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm not going to bring the thread down - but I had a chat with hubby - if any of you ladies are interested click on my link and stalk away:winkwink:
> 
> :happydance::happydance: pregnant mamas
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


Ah, just read your chat with your DH. Boys can sometimes be so stupid. :hugs: Vent all you want on this thread, it is for all of us!


----------



## oldermom1975

Well, FS just got back to me, and he would like me to have a blood test. I can't get one until Saturday (they close up everything except for the emergency services on Friday, as it is their holy day). He can't give me advice without seeing me first, and running some tests (DH thinks it is a legal thing). I guess I can understand that, but I don't have to like it.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Garfie, I'm going to respond on your journal....


----------



## Sis4Us

Garfie we R here for the Ups and Downs so feel free to share if u Like!!! :hugs:

Oldermom so glad he got back to u so quick!! FX


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Garfie we R here for the Ups and Downs so feel free to share if u Like!!! :hugs:
> 
> Oldermom so glad he got back to u so quick!! FX

Yes, he is very good about that. He actually gives out his work email in case you have questions.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Only 2 days Older....you can do it!!! (I wouldn't like it either though, to be fair) :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Omg why don't they have a 35+ Prego page I went to the First Tri page trying to find answers about the Ovary pain!!! :nope:

I think I'll just stay here!! :haha:


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Omg why don't they have a 35+ Prego page I went to the First Tri page trying to find answers about the Ovary pain!!! :nope:
> 
> I think I'll just stay here!! :haha:

I have read that sometimes it is the just the corpus luteum (hCG supports the corpus luteum, and the CL puts out progesterone to support the pregnancy). It is normal, as long as it isn't severe pain. The rise of the hCG can cause these twinges, and the result is slowly rising progesterone.


----------



## VJean

Katie - Cute story about your DD! Those ultrasounds "guesstimates" are just crap!I think their margin of error is like +/- 1 lb. My 7lb DD turned out to be 10 lbs 3 oz. Um, I think they under-guesstimated a little! So what is your DD's nickname now?

Wish - I'll come bail you out....just as soon as it stops snowing and starts to warm up in your area! 

Radkat - I hope everything is ok! 

Terri - So glad you aren't working today! I hear ya with the taxes......we both claimed single and zero throughout the year and STILL barely got anything back. WTH? Oh well...at least we know our tax money is being put to good use, right? :rofl:

Oldermom - I am an Environmental Scientist. I work for the Air Force as a civilian and I am responsible making sure that all the AF installations in Texas follow federal/state/local laws, like the Clean Water Act. I hire contractors to help them meet permit requirements, etc if they need assistance. It's pretty cool work. Of course some days are better than others.

What does everyone else do for a living?


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis, if it's any consolation I had those ovary pains with this last cycle and read the same thing Older mentioned.


----------



## VJean

garfie said:


> So much excitement going on :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm not going to bring the thread down - but I had a chat with hubby - if any of you ladies are interested click on my link and stalk away:winkwink:
> 
> X

Garfie (or Fiona?) - So sorry that your DH is being an insenstive male. They just don't get it. I am now properly stalking you, but please feel free to chat on here about anything going on with you... that's what we are here for! The good and the bad! :hugs:


----------



## Katie Potatie

VJean said:


> Katie - Cute story about your DD! Those ultrasounds "guesstimates" are just crap!I think their margin of error is like +/- 1 lb. My 7lb DD turned out to be 10 lbs 3 oz. Um, I think they under-guesstimated a little! So what is your DD's nickname now?
> 
> 
> What does everyone else do for a living?

"Moo Moo" Lol. No joke.

10 lbs??? Good gravy!!! What's her nickname?

I'm now a stay at home mom for the past two years, after 13 years in the corporate world. It was beginning to require way too much travel for a wife and mommy, so ultimately, decided to stay home. Hard adjustment to find my worth in other ways, but absolutely worth it in the long run!


----------



## terripeachy

Garfie-So sorry your DH is being a sod. HA!!HA!! I had a little trouble understanding what was going on, but i got the main jist of things and talk about flip flopping. Go on pills, don't go on pills, etc...I do agree with Katie though that you two need to have it out once and for all. Put everything out there and move forward.

Wish-I laughed about your login not working, even though it's not funny. I'm glad you took the initiative to try to do your own referral. Good girl!

Oldermom-So excited. I can't believe all these BFPs popping up left and right. It really is an exciting month. Woohoo!!

Vjean-I'm an enginerd (chemical), and I work for Becton Dickinson. In my plant we make petri dishes and the agar that goes inside, and we also make liquid/tubed media for diagnostic testing. Not sure what kinds of tests the doctors do with our stuff, but we make a zillion different products. I test the machines to make sure they work properly (fill/cap/torque/print/label), and then I also test the people to make sure they are not contaminating the products during their day to day activities. I've had this job for seven years now so while it is never boring, I am getting a little tired of it.


----------



## oldermom1975

VJean said:


> Oldermom - I am an Environmental Scientist. I work for the Air Force as a civilian and I am responsible making sure that all the AF installations in Texas follow federal/state/local laws, like the Clean Water Act. I hire contractors to help them meet permit requirements, etc if they need assistance. It's pretty cool work. Of course some days are better than others.
> 
> What does everyone else do for a living?

That sounds neat! You must get loads of paperwork, though.:wacko:
I was trained as a medical research scientist. My last job was at Cornell (here in Qatar) as a postdoc working in molecular/cellular biology. It was okay, but my boss and I had a disagreement, so I quit. It left me free to take care of my daughter full-time, and we are really blessed to even have that opportunity.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I agree with *Katie* and *terri* about clearing the air *garfie* :hugs: . I hope you and your DH can get in sync soon.

*Sis*, there's a +35 preggo section :) . Check it out:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-over-35/


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea I understand the CL pain but wouldn't that just be on the Right that's the only thing that's got me saying Hmmmm its both sides back and forth!! :shrug:

I'm a stay at Home mom since DS2 came to us was going to get my Real Estate Liscense and start flipping houses but IDK if I can do that now maybe I can get my Liscense while PG and do some Deco jobs!!!
I totally UpDated our Old house to sale and Loved It but now I have to get this House ready so maybe I'll be busy Enough!!! U Think :haha:

Thanks SPP :hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

wow do we have some SMART ladies on this thread...:smug::amartass::amartass:

and as for the TWW threads - sometimes I actually cringe when reading those...but I try to stay away...but some days I actual read the pregnancy test threads (is this a BFP or not?) ... till it gets too much (like I cannot see the lines these people see - I SEE NOTHING) ... I am very happy to stay here with my over 35 crowd... much calmer and wiser...

so Sis - why don't you just start an over 35 pregnancy thread... we will all join you shortly!!! FX

so most of you know I am in the Army.:gun: I am a Chief Warrant Officer 3. I am in the personnel field (pay, promotions, reductions, etc). I currenty serve as the Casualty Operations Branch Chief - so I am in charge of all casualty operations for the state of Illinois (casualty notifications/assistance), funeral and honors, survivor outreach services and the suicide prevention program manager. FUN TIMES!!! I have served for 21 years this month. I have done two casualty notifications where I told two mommas their sons were not coming home alive. :cry:I have went to Dover and watched the Dignified Transfer of Remains with the last family. The absolute hardest things I have ever had to do in my life.

anyway... no reason to be sad - or bring down the thread... I love my job, I love the Army... 

I hope everyone is having a great day!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Radkat

Sis - I've got some right ov pain now too. I was thinking, what? You're not supposed to be doing anything, but maybe they still are. I remember from my first US at 8 weeks with my LO, the US tech knew which side I O'd from. Crazy.

SPP - Thanks for the link. Good to know that's there. I don't remember that from my last pregnancy. 

VJean - I just got a "everything is good" call from my dr. No numbers until they do a second test. Which I have to wait for results until TUESDAY! They're only open 1/2 day on Friday and off on Monday for the holiday. Man! 

Look at all of our science types on here! Cool! I'm on the other end of the spectrum (although I kinda consider myself science minded, minored in Biology). I'm a marriage and family therapist. I work in a social service, non-profit agency. We work with low income, at risk kids and families. I do some direct work (after doing all direct work for 10+ years), but mostly supervise therapists who do the direct work with clients. I love it.


----------



## kfs1

Mind if I join in? Don't want to lose you girls :)


----------



## Fezzle

I'm a bit of science type too- I'm a psychology lecturer at a university. My university is more teaching-focussed so I haven't done any research in ages unfortunately! I got my PhD in the US, but came to the UK for a 2 year post doc position and never left (10 years here now)! My area is child development, so at least if I take some time off work or go part time for parenting, it's still somewhat related!


----------



## nessaw

Congrats oldermom.
Glad everything is going well radkat and sis.
Loads of science types here. I'm a primary school teacher-I teach 6/7 year olds.


----------



## Sis4Us

:hi: kfs1 welcome I'll add U!!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

I just read about this organization... it makes me go hmmmmm... What a cool thing to match people with frozen embryos that families want to give to someone else... I think I am going to talk to my DH about this - just in case in a year or two - we don't make a bean of our own...
what do you ladies think of this??


https://www.nightlight.org/snowflakes-embryo-donation-adoption/


----------



## ERosePW

OLDERMOM, yay!!! That news made my day! :) I was so excited to read that. I had to go back several pages to get there since this thread is moving FAST today, but it was so worth it!! :happydance::happydance: I think this is gonna be your sticky bean! Congrats!

Radkat, I'm go glad that Dr feels good about things. That was wonderful news too! I bet your next number will be exactly where it should be. :) 

Vjean, I negotiate legal contracts for a living. I work for a software company (Symantec), so they are mostly software licensing agreements, with our enterprise customers, mostly large corporations who are using our products and want to negotiate every single term in the contract. ;) It can be a very stressful job and require some long hours sometimes, but I love it. I'm glad you asked us that question, because I love learning what people do for a living. I feel like i get to know you ladies more and more everyday. :)

I love Wish's idea of starting a thread in the pregnancy forum for 35+ ladies. I have no problems chit chatting with the younger ladies usually (I'm on a thread in the TTC#1 forum, and I adore them), but I have come across some other threads that are pure ridiculousness!!


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, and i have to ask (for the ladies who suggested maybe I O'd from both ovaries!), is that really even possible on only 50mg of clomid? I know the chances for twins increase by a small percentage, but I really thought that probably resulted from higher doses...? I'd be thrilled with twins, and although I'm feeling optimistic for this month, I can't imagine getting that lucky to get twins, hehe.


----------



## Wish4another1

Erose - I think it is possible anytime - on clomid or not!!! I am excited for you!!! FX for twins...hehehehe!!!

BTW - nice temp rise!!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Wow....we are a bunch of smart cookies over here! I'm impressed with everyone's jobs, and they all sound really interesting.

Wish-I'll have to check out that site that you posted in a bit. It seems so nice.

ERose-Yeah, that is a nice jump and twins. Boop boop! hee hee. 

Hubs and I shoveled this morning, and then we started watching 42 (the Jackie Robinson movie). I told him that if he was planning on leaving (he refuses to stay home in bad weather and wanted to get my Valentine's present) he better get a move on because it's storming now and sleeting. Well, he drove to the mall and come to find out it's closed. I have to laugh on the inside because he thinks that when I say 'no one is going anywhere today,' he thinks I'm lying. Well, surprise, even the mall workers stayed home! I hope he was happy leaving. I am perfectly happy wearing my nightclothes and not doing anything. Perfectly. happy. hee hee. My car is ready to go in the morning though! I hope there is no more snow tonight.


----------



## Smiles013

Oldermom.....CONGRATS!!!!!! And yes think positive. :hugs: and :happydance:

Terri...yeah my temps are willy nilly. I've slacked off here and there due to ring away for work and not bringing my thermometer, and then when I'm home just plain 'ol forgetting or focusing on not puking when I wake up. Lol. 

Garfie....men are stupid!! No rhyme or reason for their stupidity either. Between Dr's not getting on board and husband's not getting on board there is a need for a lot of ass kicking or drinking or both! Hope you guys hash it all out and come to a resolution. 

Sis....:hugs: for you and your bean

Man...I think Cupid flew over and sprinkled some serious baby dust on this group! Lol. And I'm certain there will be more before the month is over. :happydance:

Also...not only are there some serious runners in this thread there are some serious brains! Lol. I'm just a Financial Analyst who works with numbers....no scientific stuff here. Lol

Katie...I would LOVE to be a stay at home mom! I work in the corporate world and sometimes I just can't stand all the cutthroat and ass kissing business! Lol.


----------



## kfs1

So fun to hear what everyone does for a living. Very impressive. I work in publishing.

So , I'm starting to chart again. Question - does it matter if your room is colder/warmer or if you have restless sleep? When I was temping previously, I felt like my temps were all over the place.


----------



## terripeachy

They say that it's best if you have 3 hours of solid sleep, and are a closed mouth sleeper. Of course, Sis will tell you that you should temp vaginally for more consistent temps, but a few of us disagree! hee hee. 

The room temperature hasn't affected me at all. I thought that if I slept with wool socks, my temperature would rise, but that wasn't a good experiment because sometimes I'd have no socks on and it would still rise. HA!!HA!!

Just make sure you temp before you get out of bed, pee, talk, etc..and try to be consistent with the time. So glad to have you over here! :hugs:


----------



## ERosePW

kfs1 said:


> So fun to hear what everyone does for a living. Very impressive. I work in publishing.
> 
> So , I'm starting to chart again. Question - does it matter if your room is colder/warmer or if you have restless sleep? When I was temping previously, I felt like my temps were all over the place.

I've woken up freezing before (if the temp outside dropped overnight and we didnt know it was supposed to), and I would expect my temp to be low, but it ended up being in the normal range for whatever phase of my cycle I was in. I've also woken up sweating from too many blankets, and thought my temp would be high, and I'd be surprised it was still right within normal range. I think a lot of temps often look like they're all over the place, but really, as long as you see the post-O pattern, its not too big of a deal. I actually sometimes even get out of bed to temp... mine beeps (I wish they'd make a silent thermometer already!) and sometimes I just dont want to wake DH, so I'll go into my bathroom to temp, and I still dont notice enough of a change to make any difference. Although I do make sure and do it before I drink water or pee. (I've accidentally temped after drinking water, and noticed that my temp was lower than the range I knew it should be in). Others have probably had different experiences, but that's mine. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

U should really have 4-6 hrs of rest b4 temping and use a BBT thermometer it has .00 temp to give a more exact number and I'm not trying to Turn anyone Terri:haha:
I just know it works best for me and my FS suggested it!!
I mouth breath and also if u look at a chart on temp variation just in your mouth it makes sense!!

GL kfs1!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Just saw u ladies can see what I mean not trying to TURN anyone!!! Just want u guys to get your right temp in the same spot every Am!!! ;)

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/15294be93391162df4fc2f58c320f92e_zps9367ac35.jpg


----------



## Sis4Us

Here's my Lil Suprise for DH he won't be home until the afternoon now he was suppose to be home tonite !!! :(

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/927a70d64d2239978bebee384e209c5d_zps8bf8c12e.jpg

I know it's All Girly but it might be my only chance of buying pink!!! :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Love it Sis!!!! Just love it! And you know, you said that you time to your BD right for girl, so it's a good chance! And I'm also giving you the thumbs up for the MAM binkies. They're the best. Excited to hear how your beta goes!!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh by the way, does the test still say pregnant or whatever that one says? Can't tell in the picture. I can't remember how long the battery goes on those?


----------



## ERosePW

Sis, first off, loooove the girly stuff! You'll have to let us know DH's reaction! That stuff is precious, thanks for sharing!!!

Second, that mouth chart is pretty cool, I really had no idea! I think I usually use the same spot each time, but not because I actually knew anything...just out of habit! Now I'll make certain to. Thanks for that! You rock. 

So I guess if you use the vag, the whole thing is just one big heat pocket..? At least that's probably what my DH would say anyway, lol.


----------



## Katie Potatie

^^^Lol! Heat pocket!! :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Wish4another1 said:


> I just read about this organization... it makes me go hmmmmm... What a cool thing to match people with frozen embryos that families want to give to someone else... I think I am going to talk to my DH about this - just in case in a year or two - we don't make a bean of our own...
> what do you ladies think of this??
> 
> 
> https://www.nightlight.org/snowflakes-embryo-donation-adoption/

I really think this it's a lovely idea and something worth considering, especially if it is something that fits in with your values to be able to donate any frozen embryos to a couple who needs them in order to have a family. Although I never donated any frozen embryos, when I was in my early 20s, I donated my eggs to a couple who were unable to use the woman's eggs. At the time, I had no plans on having children in the future and I figured since I had these nice healthy eggs, why not try and help give someone else the family that they desired. Never regretted it! So, I'm partial to the idea of donating them, but you also have to be comfortable with the fact that another couple could potentially be having your biological child?


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Katie I'm just afraid the IUI might have been right after O so the Boys made it first :shrug:
We will see Beta in the Am so I'm pacing I need to make myself go to sleep!! :haha:

Oh and no the test doesn't show anymore I'll take another in the Am for Him!! :thumbup:


----------



## oldermom1975

Wish4another1 said:


> I just read about this organization... it makes me go hmmmmm... What a cool thing to match people with frozen embryos that families want to give to someone else... I think I am going to talk to my DH about this - just in case in a year or two - we don't make a bean of our own...
> what do you ladies think of this??
> 
> 
> https://www.nightlight.org/snowflakes-embryo-donation-adoption/

Great idea! We had ours from the NEDC (National Embryo Donation Center), very much like Snowflakes. The doctor and staff are great there.



Katie Potatie said:


> I really think this it's a lovely idea and something worth considering, especially if it is something that fits in with your values to be able to donate any frozen embryos to a couple who needs them in order to have a family. Although I never donated any frozen embryos, when I was in my early 20s, I donated my eggs to a couple who were unable to use the woman's eggs. At the time, I had no plans on having children in the future and I figured since I had these nice healthy eggs, why not try and help give someone else the family that they desired. Never regretted it! So, I'm partial to the idea of donating them, but you also have to be comfortable with the fact that another couple could potentially be having your biological child?

That was really great of you, KP!


----------



## Blueshoney

Wish-I think using donated embryos is a great idea. My sister donated eggs when she was younger to a couple who couldn't get pregnant. They had a beautiful little girl. 

Sis-OMG I love it! I love that you went girly!


----------



## Fezzle

Sis- looking forward to hearing about your DH's reaction!


----------



## Sis4Us

<3 <3 <3 HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!!!<3 <3 <3

:hugs: Love Each and Everyone of U Lovely Ladies!! :hugs:

Hopefully I'll know My Love Bug is here to Stay!!!


----------



## battyatty

Ok ladies im in my car parked outside a hotel stealing their wifi! My electric came back last night, only after 37 hours! We have no broadband as the antenna is down for my area. So as I was out buying supplies I thought I true the hotel for Thierry wifi lol! So were all ok but the storm was scary and exciting too I live up on a mountain with forest all around me. Looks like the set from twighlight lol. But with trees down everywhere now! 
Oh also got all my tests back for the FC on Monday. My FSH was 7.5 and LH was 3.2. That's all I can remember as they are home and not here in the car with me. So it looks good for the clinic and my age lol! 
Sorry I can't respond to all the pages of posts I've missed, but as soon as I get net at home I will read through them all! 
Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

So Glad your safe Batty!!!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Atty-Thanks for checking in and smart thinking about stealing wifi. HA!!HA!! A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do. I'm so glad you guys are safe, and didn't have those trees wreck anything. Phew!

Sis-I LOVE that stuff you bought. Your DH is going to be so insanely happy. Hope the beta goes well. You can always give a boy that pink binkie until he loses it, right? You know I'm totally teasing you about the temperature thing. :haha: I always temp in the same part of my mouth. I think I may have read that you should temp in the same spot. I was reading so much when I first started temping, I have no idea where I read that, but I certainly know I did not see a diagram with heat pockets. HA!!HA!!

I'm leaving here in 30 minutes to get to the radiology dept. She hasn't called to say that it's cancelled so all systems are go. 

Happy Valentine's Chickies!!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Good luck Terri! I know it will go great. We'll be thinking about ya'. :flower:


----------



## Wish4another1

Happy Valentine's Day Ladies!!! <3<3<3

Glad to hear from you Atty!!! Good luck Terri!!!

it is snowing AGAIN here...supposed to be 2-4 inches... but next week highs are supposed to be in 50's!!!! 

I am cooking the hubby a porterhouse steak for dinner tonight for our valentines celebration...

Today is 9 DPO... I have not tested... I did for scientific puposes do an OPK last night... partly because I knew there would be a line show up...(verses the HPT that could be stark white) the two lines were there but not positive...

I have no symptoms... however I can tell the difference with the P cream... so I wait...:coffee:


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, Terri! Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> Ok ladies im in my car parked outside a hotel stealing their wifi! My electric came back last night, only after 37 hours! We have no broadband as the antenna is down for my area. So as I was out buying supplies I thought I true the hotel for Thierry wifi lol! So were all ok but the storm was scary and exciting too I live up on a mountain with forest all around me. Looks like the set from twighlight lol. But with trees down everywhere now!
> Oh also got all my tests back for the FC on Monday. My FSH was 7.5 and LH was 3.2. That's all I can remember as they are home and not here in the car with me. So it looks good for the clinic and my age lol!
> Sorry I can't respond to all the pages of posts I've missed, but as soon as I get net at home I will read through them all!
> Baby dust to all xxx

Wow, Atty- the weather sounds crazy (and crazy beautiful)! I am glad you guys are all ok, and your test results sound positively awesome! For anyone at any age those are good results!



terripeachy said:


> I'm leaving here in 30 minutes to get to the radiology dept. She hasn't called to say that it's cancelled so all systems are go.
> 
> Happy Valentine's Chickies!!!!

Good luck, Terri!


----------



## Smiles013

Happy Valentine's Day ladies!!!!!! I will be spending it with my DD and DS as my husband is working and has been working overtime and stuff so I won't see him til tomorrow sometime. 

Terri...fingers crossed for you. 

Sis....that announcement gift to your hubby is so stinkin' cute!!!! I swear they have so much more cute stuff for girls than they do for boys. Can't wait to hear about his reaction and fingers crossed for your spot today today. 

As for me, working from home again today, this snow is ridiculous! Forecast says more is supposed to fall on Saturday. I've been clicking m heels and wishing I was some place warm and sunny but when I open my eyes I'm still surrounded by snow! Lol

Hope you all have a wonderful Valentine's Day.


----------



## terripeachy

O-M-G. There were some painful moments during that test. At least my doctor was like 'Here comes some cramping!' and then it would hurt. I yelled out two times 'ouch!' hee hee. But....I'm alive, these tubes are clear, and we're ready to get down to business. My doctor said that her most recent delivery was someone who had an HSG done and that month she got pregnant, so I'm PRAYING my body works the same. Everything looked great.

For a few hundred/thousand dollars (I won't know until I see the bill), and 15 minutes, at least my mind is cleared that everything is in working order and there shouldn't be any reason why I can't get pregnant. Time to just let nature take its course.

Tonight, hubs and I are going out to dinner. I gave him his Valentine's present before he went to work. I always get him those Hershey Nuggets (toffee and almond), put them in a small, decorated bag with hearts, and give him a card. This is the third year I've done this and he always acts surprised. HA!!HA!! I think he just likes the candy. :)

Have fun tonight ladies.


----------



## Sis4Us

So Glad everything is Good to Go Terri!!! :thumbup:

Afm still waiting for Beta results should be within the Hr!!! Eeeek


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> So Glad everything is Good to Go Terri!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Afm still waiting for Beta results should be within the Hr!!! Eeeek

Can't wait to hear!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok it's almost a HR past her Call on Wed not sure if it's cuz it's Bad news or they r Busy today!! :(


----------



## nessaw

Glad it went well terri. My hsg hurt too-but it was a weird pressure pain. Not helped by 20 mins trying to get thro my cervix! I got pg the cycle after so good luck.x


----------



## kfs1

Glad to hear it went well Terri!

Hope you hear soon Sis.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks nessaw and kfs1. Feeling pretty positive that I got it done and all is well. The whole thing only took about 15 minutes. We had to wait for the official radiologist to come in and check things out. That probably took the longest. Once she got there, she left and then my doctor just showed me everything that was going on and was like 'Hope to hear from you soon!' hee hee. She is really nice.

Sis-Hmmm..why isn't that doctor calling??? I hope they're just super busy.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I got my Results and of Course I'm still Worried !!!

HCG 95 P 32!!!!

I go for another draw Mon and talk to the Dr U/S in 2WKS!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - fx that everything will be ok... I know this is going to make a long weekend for you... Hang in there!!! Maybe it is just cause it is a girl????? :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Wish Girls Usually tend to Carry more HCG so I'm not sure how that would be but Who knows I can Dream!!! :)


----------



## Smiles013

Sis.....fingers crossed everything is fine. I saw a chart somewhere that shows HCG level by dpo and I remember looking at it and thinking some of the levels were low but they were still okay. Let me search to see if I can find it.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea mine are Norm for doubling Every 65 hrs or so I think so they say it's Ok I guess I was just thinking since I got a dark test at 9dpo it would be higher but I guess not since I'm a SLOW Riser!!
I never got Beta w my boys so IDK if I've always been that way or not!! :shrug:

Also kinda wondering if my Thyroid could be causing that slow rise!!!

DH was surprised more than I thought he's already thinking about a new Suv and stuff I told him Slow ur Roll!!!
Told em I had a good reason for being a B1+h he said 2X the B it better be a Girl!! ;)


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Yea mine are Norm for doubling Every 65 hrs or so I think so they say it's Ok I guess I was just thinking since I got a dark test at 9dpo it would be higher but I guess not since I'm a SLOW Riser!!
> I never got Beta w my boys so IDK if I've always been that way or not!! :shrug:

It should double every 48-72 hours, and it slows past seven or so weeks.
You are well within that time frame, so right now you are fine!
Sheesh, two weeks? They couldn't get you for a blood draw sooner??


----------



## oldermom1975

My tests started getting lighter the day after I got the positive...and today my blood draw confirmed a chemical.
I am very unhappy, but not surprised.
Off to eat some French fries.


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, oldermom :hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

Oldermom :-( so sorry :hugs: :hugs: 
Enjoy your fries!


----------



## garfie

Oh no Older so sorry hun BIG MAHOOSIVE :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Oldermom BIG :hugs: !!!!!

I go Mon for Blood draw 3 Ultra sound in 2wks ;)


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Oldermom BIG :hugs: !!!!!
> 
> I go Mon for Blood draw 3 Ultra sound in 2wks ;)

I am glad you don't have to wait that long. :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Wait...so Sis did you show DH the gift? 
That's funny that he had all these new purchases in his head. Oh well...a baby is better than an SUV any day.

Oldermom-Sorry again, babe. I wish this didn't keep happening to you, but the right egg/sperm will come along, don't you worry. 

I forgot to tell you that the doctor was confused yesterday when I told her that my temperature was 98.0. I told her that pre-ovulation it's all over the place, and it'll drop in the next few days and then go back up. Today it dropped, so I was right. I'm no longer sex-starved, and hubs is happy too. :) 

Our Valentine's dinner was excellent last night. I got two cards, and two Pandora charms for my bracelet. One is a silver letter and on the front it says 'To my love' and on the back, it says 'From, me', and the other one is a silver circle of roses, and then there is a dangly card and the front says 'happy valentine's day' and the inside says 'to my dear Valentine. Will you be mine?' So cute! He gets the best gifts!!


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Wait...so Sis did you show DH the gift?
> That's funny that he had all these new purchases in his head. Oh well...a baby is better than an SUV any day.
> 
> Oldermom-Sorry again, babe. I wish this didn't keep happening to you, but the right egg/sperm will come along, don't you worry.
> 
> I forgot to tell you that the doctor was confused yesterday when I told her that my temperature was 98.0. I told her that pre-ovulation it's all over the place, and it'll drop in the next few days and then go back up. Today it dropped, so I was right. I'm no longer sex-starved, and hubs is happy too. :)
> 
> Our Valentine's dinner was excellent last night. I got two cards, and two Pandora charms for my bracelet. One is a silver letter and on the front it says 'To my love' and on the back, it says 'From, me', and the other one is a silver circle of roses, and then there is a dangly card and the front says 'happy valentine's day' and the inside says 'to my dear Valentine. Will you be mine?' So cute! He gets the best gifts!!

Sounds like you had a good time! :) Those are some well thought-out gifts...awesome.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

:( I'm so sorry *oldermom* :hugs: and to you as well *Driving* :hugs: .

Keep hangin' in there *Sis* and *Radkat* :hugs: .

Glad your HSG went well *terri* and you guys have started the party-time :) .

Major <3 and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri- awesome gifts!!!!!!! Sounds like your hubby is good at the gift giving- you have trained him well :haha:

My dh showed up with flowers last - even though we agreed no gifts!!! But I forgave him!!!! :happydance: we ate a good steak dinner and it was a nice low key evening!!!

I guess I should get off here and do something productive with my Saturday :thumbup:

Hope you ladies have a good weekend... :hugs: to all


----------



## terripeachy

My love language is gifts, so I would never say 'no gifts.' hee hee. Maybe one day I'll be mature enough to say that, although I know plenty of people who say 'no gifts' and then they get upset when they don't get anything. Guys are already confused enough, is what I figure.

How ya doin' SPP?? It's almost testing time for you and Wish and your charts look fab-o.


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri... No he's thinking SUV for the Baby I have a F150 w a bed cover for all my Projects :)

Told him to slow his roll :haha: not even telling the Boys until St Patties Day w a Cute Lil Irish blessing or something not sure yet!!
Want to be More confident B4 I tell anyone the only ones that know is my DH and BFF and U guys of course!!
My big is Nosey and has been trying to read over my shoulder :haha:

So my test was darker this Am so that made me feel a Lil better for the weekend :thumbup:

DH got me a Necklace I wanted w a Pibble w a heart so I can have my sweety w me all the time!!Some stuff from Victoria Secret that are purple of course!! ;) and my presents I got myself of course :haha:


----------



## ERosePW

Oh Oldermom, I am so very sorry, I truly am. I know it doesnt come as a surprise to you, but regardless of that, I know you're still feeling it. Hugs to you. You're talking to that new Dr about auto-immune issues or something, right? So I bet he's gonna get you squared away, and you will get your sticky bean.

Driving, I'm sorry to you as well. :( I sure wish these things didnt happen so often. How are you feeling today?

Terri, congrats on a successful HSG. :) Nice job. Now with some extra clear tubes, it's time to conceive girl! Glad you're no longer sex-starved! Get your BD on!

SPP, nice chart! Looking forward to you testing. :)

Sis, yay for a darker test today! I think that certainly means progress. I thought your numbers sounded pretty good too. Glad you're able to relax over the weekend with that darker test. :)

I am really behind, but hello to everyone else!!

AFM, I too told DH no gifts. He just brought home some flowers, Reese's Peanut Butter hearts (my FAVE), and a bottle of my fave wine. I insisted i really didnt need anything this year since he's putting so much money into his business, but he said he didnt feel right coming home with nothing. We ordered Italian from our favorite restaurant, because we didn't feel like getting out and fighting the crowds. In truth, we're just lazy sometimes. ;)


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> Oh Oldermom, I am so very sorry, I truly am. I know it doesnt come as a surprise to you, but regardless of that, I know you're still feeling it. Hugs to you. You're talking to that new Dr about auto-immune issues or something, right? So I bet he's gonna get you squared away, and you will get your sticky bean.

Yes, he told me over the phone it was likely there was some immune issue at play in all of these very early losses. We won't know for sure until a bunch of tests have been run, but there is some measure of excitement on my part. Finally, after all of this time, it will be great to have a few answers.


----------



## Smiles013

Oldermom....big big :hugs: I am so sorry to hear that. Hopefully the specialists will get to the bottom of it and get you the answers you deserve.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I'm doing alright *terri* :) . Soooooo busy around here :wacko: . I don't trust my chart; it's always lying and messing with my emotions :haha: . We shall see how these next couple of days play out :munch: .

*ERose*, I didn't even temp this morning and don't think I will again unless all signs start pointing to AF :p . The temp drop is just as sickening as the BFN at this point for me :haha: .

I hope you all are having a lovely weekend! :flower: I've got a bunch of DS1's schoolwork to grade then I need to work on our lesson plan so back to the grind :plane: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Totally forgot to mention how much I love your new avvie *oldermom*!


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Totally forgot to mention how much I love your new avvie *oldermom*!

Thank-you! :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-So glad your test was darker this morning, and I gotcha on the SUV FOR the baby. That's awesome. I hear you on not telling the kids until later too. 

ERose-Your Valentine's sounded wonderful. A girl can never have too many flowers. Thanks for the well wishes. I was feeling super sore last night, but today I feel great, and am ready to get our BD party started. I'm glad (ha ha) we had a slight hiatus because I'm pumped and ready to go. 

Radkat-Your chart is looking excellent. Stick bean, stick!!

Felcity-You've been mighty quiet. Hope all is well. Same to you Atty and garfie. Smooches!

Oh, and Blues-I thought of you this morning. I couldn't eat dessert last night, but I ordered a lemon curd tart with fresh strawberries on top and brought it home. It was SOOO yummy. I'm not usually a big fan of sweets, but the mixture of sugar and lemon was divine. And then the strawberries, so tasty. Yum!


----------



## Sis4Us

So I wasn't Haunted by Preggos today at the Grocery store unless I Saw Lil Girl Babies everywhere!! :haha:
I Love Lil Babie Stoney are too cute so I'm not Complaining!! 

DH said he had a Dream we had a girl last nite I told him no fair I'm usually the one w the dreams but I haven't had many lately!! :shrug:

Nice sunny day here so we will grill some Hamburgers and hang out by the pool just not in it!! ;)


----------



## kfs1

Sis4Us said:


> So I wasn't Haunted by Preggos today at the Grocery store unless I Saw Lil Girl Babies everywhere!! :haha:
> I Love Lil Babie Stoney are too cute so I'm not Complaining!!
> 
> DH said he had a Dream we had a girl last nite I told him no fair I'm usually the one w the dreams but I haven't had many lately!! :shrug:
> 
> Nice sunny day here so we will grill some Hamburgers and hang out by the pool just not in it!! ;)

Ugh - so jealous of you Sis! We're in the middle of out 4th snow storm in 2 weeks. Can't wait for Spring!!

My v-day was low-key. Just went out for sushi and my husband also surprised me with flowers although we said no gifts.


----------



## Wish4another1

This time the pic is of my girls 17,22...


----------



## nessaw

So sorry oldermom and driving. X


----------



## ERosePW

Wish4another1 said:


> This time the pic is of my girls 17,22...

Aww, so pretty! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Great Pic Wish !!!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Sis, may I ask... were you having any side effects from the Prog? And do you feel like it affected your temperatures?

If anyone else has taken Prog or is currently taking it, I'd love to hear if you've had side effects or if it affects your temps.


----------



## VJean

Oldermom, :hugs: So sorry Hun! Even though you aren't surprised I know it's still disappointing. And I love your new pic. Beautiful!

Wish, love your new pic as well! We should all post a family picture. :thumbup:

Terri, I'm so glad your HSG is done! Yay for BDing! Next month is your month! That's funny that your love language is gifts and that you got two pandora charms... My love language is the same and I also got two pandora charms for v-day. I got a round ball with pink and white crystals (look like hearts) and the Fairy Tale book. I have two brackets- one for the fairy tale series and the book was the last of the fairy tale charms I needed. The other bracelet is just a hodge pudge, like soccer ball, queen bee, etc. I love them!

Sis, an SUV is a great idea! I drive a honda pilot right now, but will be getting an Acadia in the next few months. I love the quad seats (middle row captains chairs) and it will make it super easy for my Bigs to get in the 3rd row. Right now my seat doesn't slide forward with a car seat in it so a new SUV is a must if we are blessed with another baby.

AFM, busy weekend at my sons soccer tournament but luckily the weather has been beautiful! My first round of tests came back and everything was normal, which leads my dr to think that his hunch is right....age related diminished egg quality. I already knew this, so nothing shocking. If AF shows up I'll schedule my CD3 labs and HSG.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## terripeachy

VJean-Yay for your pandora charms too. My bracelet is also a hodge lodge, but I will not buy myself a charm. Other people can give them to me if they like, and there is no reason for it to be full until it's time. I have some hearts, a married couple, some Ravens charms, some of the crystal things, some school books, a scholastic owl, and a gift. Queen bee?? I have to look that one up. I hope your testing comes out ok too, and I don't buy the diminished egg quality just yet. Not hearing that!

Wish-Your daughters are just as pretty as you are. Great picture!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Erose u will prob get some SE from the P Full tender breast Higher temps ETC!!!

It is the Hormone that supports pregnancy so u might get Pregnancy type symptoms everyone is different !!! HTH

It does take a Lil bit to build up in your system along w your natural P so if u look at my charts they always look like stairs! 

What kind are u taking and how much u need to try and take them the same time every day if u can! 

Let me know if ya need anything else! :)


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> Sis, may I ask... were you having any side effects from the Prog? And do you feel like it affected your temperatures?
> 
> If anyone else has taken Prog or is currently taking it, I'd love to hear if you've had side effects or if it affects your temps.

It definitely affects my temps, and it also gives me a lot of pregnancy symptoms. In fact, the only symptom I found (for me, anyway) that wasn't specifically connected to progesterone was nausea.



VJean said:


> Oldermom, :hugs: So sorry Hun! Even though you aren't surprised I know it's still disappointing. And I love your new pic. Beautiful!

Thank-you! :flower:
It is funny how many of us have read that love languages book. My gifts are quality time and physical touch (same for DH, makes our relationship a lot easier!).


Wish- that pic of your daughters is great! They are so pretty!


----------



## Wish4another1

Erose- p cream has definitely affected my temps but it did improve my spotting before AF - really haven't had any since starting the cream...  I have good feelings for you this month!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-Are you going to take a test soon, or are you holding out? How do you know when to stop your P cream? I've never seen your temperature so high! :happydance:


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - I took one this morning BFN... 11 DPO...I know my temps are high!!! but I am wondering if it's just the p cream... I have no real symptoms... I will prob stop the cream tomorrow when AF is due... On to the next cycle!!


----------



## ERosePW

Thanks everyone, for the replies on the P. I had a feeling it might affect my temps. The first day that I took it, I got SO tired, but maybe I can't attribute it to the P since it was only the first day. Regardless, after that day, I decided to switch to taking it at bedtime, so that's what I'll do during the rest of the TWW. Not sure when I'll stop it. 

Sis, I'm taking Prometrium 100mg once a day. I'm hoping that if I don't get my BFP this month, that it won't delay AF, but I think several of you said it didnt delay your AF anyway, right? I'll probably stop it if I dont have a BFP by 13-14dpo. That should be sufficient, dont you think? And then i just see if AF comes or if I get a late BFP. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Is that all they prescribed U??? It oral right??

A lot of those get broken down in the stomach so I would say take it the same time everyday usually they make u take AM/Pm like I take mine 9AM 9 Pm so it does at drop in my system and has a good even build up!!

FX this is it or u Erose!


----------



## Sis4Us

AFM DH is getting my treadmill finally :happydance: Ive already gained w my thyroid issues and finally stopped gaining since its been regulated a month ago!! So I'm not trying to get as big as a house w the baby plus in need to keep my blood flowing!! :)

Gotta call my Thyriod Dr Tom also so I can get that checked ive heard us Hyops might have lower HCG levels so that's good to know!! Need to make sure I don't need to up my dosage for baby!! ;)

Thinking of going to my first Auction today w my Mom or my BFF if I can get her outta he house .... Either way we might be a force to reckon w !!!! :haha:

Hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## felcity 45

Its took some reading but I got there in the end:happydance: lol

Garfie - Sorry about Hubby, men sometimes just don't get it. We was discharged from our FS the other week, he was useless anyway but I still came away very disappointed so I can imagine your hurt.

Oldermum and Neesaw - Big hugs I'm very sorry for you both :hugs:

Terripeachy - Pleased your HSG went well :thumbup: I had mine last year, a little discomfort but not to bad thank goodness was definitely apprehensive about having it.

Sis - Your lines look great :happydance: Good luck for Monday :thumbup:

Hi to everyone else :wave: Hope you've all had a lovely Valentines and weekend.

There is some really good looking charts on here :winkwink: ErosePW 

Well I don't seem to have had any symptoms from the Clomid so far, I'm cycle day 11 today and went out and bought a thermometer yesterday thought I would temp for these last few months more as an idea as to whether it changes my O date than anything else. generally I O on CD 13/14 so will be interesting to see.

My healthy eating is not going to well :pizza: I have been on a bit of a downer the last few days I need to get a grip!! no more tears or over eating..hell if I can manage to stop smoking I can manage to stop eating surely:shrug:

Oh and ladies there are some rather cool jobs between you :thumbup: I'm an Industrial Reseller , we source items that company's require and purchase them for them. Nothing as interesting or intellectual but I enjoy it:winkwink:


----------



## garfie

Hi ladies

I'm still around - glad to hear you all had a lovely Valentines Night - mine was a total wash out (although he did get me some lovely chocs and a card) 

Firstly we all slept in - he said he was going to make me breakfast in bed - but as we were running late - there wasn't time? What was he going to make I don't know as the bacon was still in the freezer:haha:

So I ran him a bath and waited for him to come home - he was late:growlmad: bath was lukewarm but well the thought was there:dohh: he got out and offered me his bath water - er no thanks:haha: so I scrubbed the bath and ran mine - while he went out for a takeaway.

So I put on the sexy undies (as you do) and waited and waited and waited (he came home said the take away was very busy) in the meantime I had cooked for the kids and bribed the children to stay in their rooms:winkwink:

We had a nice enough take away and a glass of wine so things were looking up:happydance: when he said do you want to keep those sexies for another night I'm nackered and stuffed (take away was filling) :dohh: so I changed into my pjs and we called the kids down (I am now a tenner out of pocket:blush:)

So that was our Valentine - he promised me he would make it up to me the next night - well our eldest was on one - so that failed too - (luckily though we managed a sneaky one) which was a good job as my OPK looks very positive today (already) wondering if it's a fake one:wacko:

I have been on progesterone cream - the first time I got my BFP:happydance: and also Oldermum nausea was a weird symptom for me too:wacko:

Wish - Sorry you got a BFN fingers crossed next time you test it becomes a BFP:happydance:

Sis - Great to see your line is getting darker :happydance:

VJ - I am trying ovaboost (still waiting for it to come) and acupuncture to help my eggs - you will not know anything until they have done CD3 bloods - hope you prove your Dr wrong:hugs:

Terri - Glad to hear your HSG went well - boo about the pain - but how fantastic if you end up with a BFP :flower:

AFM - I am still around but the children are on holiday now and the eldest has trouble dealing with change - so I am with him quite a lot trying to explain that he is only on holiday and he will be back at school in a routine before he knows it:dohh:

Sometimes I wonder how would I cope with the eldest and a baby? then other times I kick myself up the [email protected]@ and say I will cope:winkwink: bring it on 

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

garfie-Is take away similar to what we call carry out? You call and order food and then go pick it up and bring it home? Your stories make me laugh. You're out of a tenner because you guys were too full/stuffed for a "party." HA!!HA!! Oh well. Those kids can stay in their room next time. Love how you had your sexy nighties on, and then changed to PJs. The things we do...*sigh* Hope the progesterone cream helps you this time around and YES!! You can handle your eldest and a baby. Bring it on!

Felcity-glad you posted. I have separation anxiety. hee hee. I thought you might have left the nut house. I'm curious about your temperatures now too. We'll see when it jumps! Interesting job, that's for sure. We have to buy equipment and parts for our machines too, so I guess you would be on the other end of the line providing stuff for us. 

Sis-That's awesome about getting a treadmill. Woohoo..Keep that blood moving.

ERose-Great you're taking progesterone. I think it can only help. I've slacked on my prenatals again. I guess I'll get back on it starting tonight. I was feeling so upset when AF came early that I gave up on them. Sometimes you know you do everything right, and to no avail. But..I will get back on that horse. 

Roxy update-She <3s me. She follows me everywhere, and she has even been running up and down the driveway, so I know her missing leg isn't bothering her. She goes back for her checkup next Sunday. I hope they don't say she's ready for adoption. HA!!HA!! She's too good to give back just yet. Not sure how she's doing on her diet (we don't own a scale) and she's only eaten cheese with her medicine, so hopefully she has dropped some weight. Maybe they'll let me have her for one more week so she can lose more weight. Now that a lot of people have shoveled their sidewalks, our walks can get a little longer.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Lots to catch up on. Hope everyone had a sweet Valentine's Day. 
First, my heart goes out to Oldermom & Driving. I'm so sorry to read your news. I keep thinking about what to say, but everything in my head involves foul language. It's [email protected] And I'm sorry you're going through it. :( Did I already mention it's [email protected]?

Terri--Hooray on the HSG and that it is done and over with! And I, too, have heard on these threads of women getting pregnant soon after their tubes were flushed. Sorry, that sounds like household plumbing talk!

Sis--Glad your DH was surprised and excited with the news! And I'm sure everything is going just fine with your numbers. Monday will confirm though and then hopefully you'll feel even better about it. We just get so stuck in the black-and-white of everything must double exactly. Like you, I never had blood tests with my daughter so there wasn't that added concern!

VJean--It's good to hear that all of your tests came back fine. What a relief! Are there no tests they can do to check egg quality? Or is that what the CD3 bloods are about?

Garfie--Thank you for that story. That's a perfect example of "real life." And real life is usually funnier than fiction. What's a "tenner"??

Also, Wish & OlderM--Love your new pictures. Pretties! I really enjoy seeing people's pictures.

AFM--Vday was nice. DH and I don't do gifts, but we go out for a nice dinner each year. It was delicious and expensive and totally worth it. Still doing OPK's...looks like O is finally close. Just happy to get back to a regular cycle after the chemical.

Btw, Conceive Plus lube tastes terrible! Yuckkkkk. TMI? Yes. But it's the truth.


----------



## garfie

My English chatter has confused you ladies:wacko:

Terri - Yes it is a carry out:winkwink:

Katie - A tenner is a £10.00 note (slang term oops:blush:) so they both got a fiver (a £5.00 note each):haha: for staying in their rooms - but not for long :wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Katie Potatie

Ohhhhh! Omg, that made me laugh. You bribed them with money...no wonder they stayed quiet in their rooms. That's funny!!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Your new avvie is adorable *Wish* :) .


----------



## Sis4Us

A Tenner!!!! :haha:

I'm glad u asked Katie I was thinking man I've got the Baby brain already!! ;)

So ready for Tom to come and Go kinda Afraid of what my FS might say he's hard to understand sometimes!! :haha:
Im sure he will be excited and tell me he told me so ... I'm just afraid they will push me off to My OBGYN sooner than I would like and stop testing me !!! :shrug:

:)


----------



## ERosePW

Sis4Us said:


> Is that all they prescribed U??? It oral right??
> 
> A lot of those get broken down in the stomach so I would say take it the same time everyday usually they make u take AM/Pm like I take mine 9AM 9 Pm so it does at drop in my system and has a good even build up!!
> 
> FX this is it or u Erose!

Yep, I had a feeling what he gave me was low, compared to what i'd read others were taking. But he isn't convinced I'm low on P to begin with. But he's only tested me the day after I O'd, so how would he really know, right? He gave me the P just in case, since Clomid can thin the lining, and the P (even if I'm really not low), will help thicken it if needed, and he said it certainly never hurts anything. 

Here's the thing though... I need to get this show on the road. So if I don't get my BFP this cycle (although I keep telling myself everyday that I AM getting my BFP this cycle :winkwink:) then its time for me to do the day3 and day21 tests, and I'll request another u/s after O for them to test the thickness of uterine lining. You mentioned that your Dr was already doing that for you, but since I'm not seeing a FS, I think my OB just thinks I'm gonna get prego super easy on the clomid. Which I did... and only drove his point home even more. But it didnt stick. So if this month is not successful, I'm asking for all that other monitoring.

ok....whew...thanks for letting me vent! lol


----------



## Radkat

Garfie - Love the V day story. You can wear your "sexies" another day. :)

Terri - Glad things are going well with Roxy. Sounds like she's on the mend. 

Katie - Hooray for darker OPKs. Have fun!

Felicity - Controlling eating is waaay harder than any other addiction. You don't have to smoke to stay alive. And there aren't commercials for crack on TV. I'm sure you'll get back on track.

Afm - nothing much going on here, just waiting for results on Tuesday. Going on a day date with DH tomorrow as LO's day care is open but I'm off work. Yay! Haven't seen a movie in the theater for a year.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

What are ya'll going to go see *Radkat*? I love movies :) .


----------



## Sis4Us

Erose yes my FS actually monitors B4 ovulation like when u get a +++ OPK go in get a scan so they can see how big your Follies are and how many!! That's when they check your lining too!!!
HTH!! GL


----------



## Radkat

SweetPotatoPi said:


> What are ya'll going to go see *Radkat*? I love movies :) .

Me too! Pre baby we used to see a couple movies a month. Going to see either American Hustle or Monuments Men. I was hoping for Gravity, but it's already out of the theaters!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I am so glad you know so much about everything fertility. We're SOOo glad to have you on our team. :)

Katie-Yay for darker OPKs, and time to get going. I never think stuff is tmi when people type it, but I have to say, the conceive plus tasting terrible may just be the thing that gets me. You cracked me up. HA!!HA!! It doesn't help if you eat it. :haha: They might have to start putting that on the label. Not for oral use. HA!!HA!! :rofl:

garfie-It's fun to learn new words, although I guessed that a tenner was a $10, tenspot, etc...

Radkat-You have me rolling regarding commercials for crack on tv. Can you imagine? Woo, Lord! hee hee. I always fall asleep in the movie theater, but I hope you watch something great. You deserve it. Oh, George Clooney was on The Daily Show the other night, and he sure is one FINE specimen of a man. I could look at him all day. My vote is for Monuments Men. Yum yum.

ERose-You do need to get the show on the road, but I hope everything happens perfectly this month so you don't have to get all that special bloodwork and monitoring done. You'll just know that the P is what you needed all along.:flow:


----------



## battyatty

Hi ladies. Just popping in to let you all know I'm ok. Valentines was very romantic due to more power cuts. Managed to get coal for my range so dinner was cooked on top of that by candlelight! I did get flowers and a bottle of champagne though! Still no internet where I live so it's been very quiet without you lovely ladies. Only chatting here now as I'm at the hospital fertility clinic waiting to be seen. Hopefully today we should get our net back so I can catch up with everyone! 
Take care all of you x


----------



## felcity 45

Hi Ladies,

Terripeachy - I love the nut house :happydance: You all make me feel very welcome :flower: 

Sis - My treadmill comes out today, it has been staring at me for the last 4 weeks :blush: It has too be done lol

Katie Potatie - There is never TMI, :rofl: That was too funny.

ERosePW - Really hoping for your BFP this cycle, it's great you were given P, they haven't mentioned this to me just that they will do bloods on the 2nd and 3rd cycle but won't be checking my lining :wacko: do you think I should mention it?

Radkat - I love the idea of a day date, think I will mention this to OH hope you enjoy the film.

Wish I had started temping at the beginning of this cycle :dohh: looking back at charts from when I temped before I had a dip around CD12 just before O, I dipped today but have only done 2 days so not sure if it means anything:wacko:

Not sure how to get FF chart on here?


----------



## felcity 45

Hi Atty,(sorry just re read and realised I had put wrong name..me bad!!)

Pleased your Ok, the weather has certainly been dramatic!! 
Your valentines day sounds lovely and romantic. Hope your appointment goes well today.


----------



## Sis4Us

Batty glad u r Ok and I hope u get your net back real soon!!! Also hoping u get answers today so u can get that BFP!!! :)

AFM waiting to the boys to get up so I can go get my Blooddraw!! :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Atty-Your Vday sounds quite romantic. Glad you're ok, and at I'm excited for your appointment today. Hope everything goes well.

Felcity-Gotta keep things entertaining around here. I'll send you directions on putting your chart in your signature in a private message. That's one of my added duties. hee hee.

Sis-fxfx. I'm sure everything will be fine, and I hope you get to stay with your FS a little longer and don't have to go back to the OB if you don't want to.


----------



## oldermom1975

Good luck Atty and Sis!!


----------



## felcity 45

"Felcity-Gotta keep things entertaining around here. I'll send you directions on putting your chart in your signature in a private message. That's one of my added duties. hee hee."

Ha Ha, Thanks Terripeachy ...It worked!! :happydance:


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies..... Just popping in. Sis and Atty good lick today at your appts. 

As for me I have dinner plans tonight with one of my girlfriends who doesn't know I'm expecting. She suggested two places, and in light of my morning, noon and night sickness I googled both places to look at the menus. Well....needless to say we will not be going to the place serving elk and rattlesnake chili amongst other exotic items. Lol. I just told her I would like to eat " normal" food. Reading the stuff on that menu made me gag so I opted for the place where they had regular burgers and good 'ol potato skins on the menu.

This not telling people is hard but we haven't announced it to the kids because we want to wait til I'm out of the 1st trimester but the way I've been coughing, gagging and on occasion puking the jig might be up sooner than we want it to be. Lol. I'm hoping the kids don't catch on before we can get their gifts and write them their "notes from the baby" Lol.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Glad all is well with you *atty* :flow: .

Your talk about the restaurant choices made me giggle *Smiles*. GL continuing to keep things quiet :) .


Spoiler
And ZOMG, I got a BFP this morning ya'll!!! Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!! :wohoo: :dance: <3 :dance: :wohoo:


----------



## felcity 45

Smiles that's funny, lets hope they don't guess!! :winkwink:

Well the treadmill is out and I'm psyching myself up lol 

Just a quick question ladies is it normal to get more EWCM after taking Clomid??


----------



## Sis4Us

What SPP u can't spoiler that!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

:rofl: Smiles I know what u mean about not telling my Big had my IPad when I made it home from the Lab I was all WTH are u doing!! :haha:

Hope he didn't explore my pics of Pee sticks galore!! ;)


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Sis4Us said:


> What SPP u can't spoiler that!!!! :happydance:

:haha: 

I guess I'm always thinking about how happy/awesome yet sad/frustrating a BFP announcement can be. So many of us have been in that fire and we know how much it pulls you every which way. If your Big found your pics he's gonna be all :shock: ; "That's a helluva lotta pee Mom!!" :rofl:


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Glad all is well with you *atty* :flow: .
> 
> Your talk about the restaurant choices made me giggle *Smiles*. GL continuing to keep things quiet :) .
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> And ZOMG, I got a BFP this morning ya'll!!! Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!! :wohoo: :dance: <3 :dance: :wohoo:

:dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo:
Yay SPP!!!!
Can you spoiler your pee stick??

Edit: Realized that sounded so totally not how I meant it!! I DO want to see the line porn!


----------



## VJean

Sis4Us said:


> :rofl: Smiles I know what u mean about not telling my Big had my IPad when I made it home from the Lab I was all WTH are u doing!! :haha:
> 
> Hope he didn't explore my pics of Pee sticks galore!! ;)

Sis, so funny you mention this....we have "home share" on all the iPads and iPhones in the house and I am constantly turning mine off due to the number of pics of pee sticks I have! Too funny!


----------



## Sis4Us

I think he knows something up he keeps looking over my shoulder when I'm on here!! :haha:
He's 16 though so he doesn't want to know about mommy and daddy still BDing!! :haha:


----------



## Fezzle

Yay, congrats! :happydance:


----------



## VJean

:happydance::thumbup::dance::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::dance: WOHOO SPP!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I know what u mean SPP I'm not liking my temps today but my line was dark on a Cheapieso I hope that's good enough!!!

This hurry up and wait is killing me!!! :nope:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Thanks so much ladies!! So stinking excited :cloud9: . Breathing, one day at a time...


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I hear you *Sis* :hugs: . Remember, today you *are* pregnant :hugs: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Glad all is well with you *atty* :flow: .
> 
> Your talk about the restaurant choices made me giggle *Smiles*. GL continuing to keep things quiet :) .
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> And ZOMG, I got a BFP this morning ya'll!!! Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!! :wohoo: :dance: <3 :dance: :wohoo:
> 
> 
> :dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo:
> Yay SPP!!!!
> Can you spoiler your pee stick??
> 
> Edit: Realized that sounded so totally not how I meant it!! I DO want to see the line porn!Click to expand...

:hugs: I know what you meant :kiss: . When I post it I planned on spoilering it anyway :) .


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> I hear you *Sis* :hugs: . Remember, today you *are* pregnant :hugs: .

And so are you!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> I hear you *Sis* :hugs: . Remember, today you *are* pregnant :hugs: .
> 
> And so are you!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I knoooooooowwwwwww!!!! Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## felcity 45

Congrats SPP :happydance: thought I had missed something when I was reading then realised you are all on the other thread lol


----------



## terripeachy

Woohoo SPP!!! As far as I'm concerned, you don't have to use the spolier amongst this bunch, but it's your surprise to share, so do it however you want. We all know Oldermom will just go on and update FF and not tell anyone. We're onto you, oldermom.

I am so happy and excited for you. :headspin: :dance:

Smiles-I'm not even preggers and rattlesnake chili is NOT calling my name. Luckily she gave you the choice of where to eat. I hope you make it through dinner without sharing. 

Sis-Hilarious on your son and the pee sticks. I hope he didn't see them.

Felcity-I never took Clomid, so I can't answer that question. Glad you got your chart in your signature. That makes me happy.

AFM-Prop up time! I had another user error on my OPK this morning. I'm out of practice! I think I held it up again. Luckily it's only CD9, so I have time but I hate wasting them due to being half asleep.


----------



## nessaw

Congrats spp.


----------



## Smiles013

OMG!!!!!!congrats Sweet!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs: So happy for you!!!!! I'm so clueless I didn't even click on the spoiler until I saw Sis' post saying you can't spoiler that. Lol

Go Sweet....go Sweet.....go Sweet!!!!:happydance:

I swear when I see you other ladies get BFP's I get all excited like it's my own BFP. Lol.


----------



## Blueshoney

February really has been a lucky month for our little group! I hope that luck rubs off on everyone else!


----------



## kfs1

Congrats spp! :)


----------



## terripeachy

You too, Blues. You're not out until you see red, so why not still be hopeful?
I think it was TTCinseattle that had the drop and then the next day got her BFP, so I guess we have to wait at least one more day for your announcement! Keep the faith! Sending tons of :dust: your way, babe. 

PS. Your Valentine's sounded wonderful. :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Update on my Beta HCG 248 P 31.2!!!! 

I go on 3/4 for my U/S!!!!

Will get the Materna21 test in 8wks or so!!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Thanks so much girls!! I am so friggin' giddy :haha: . I promised myself that I would enjoy every second no matter what and I mean it <3 .

*terri* your comment about being on to *oldermom* seriously made me LOL :haha: .

Fantastico numbers *Sis*, woohoo! :dance:

*Smiles* I get excited like that over other folks BFP's too :haha: .

*Blues* the :dust: will keep on flying so get ready doll :) .


----------



## terripeachy

Well, it's true about Oldermom...Glad I could give you a laugh. You've given me so many over the last few months, so it's the least I could do. I'm giddy for you!

Sis-Great numbers! Woohoo!!

When ERose gets online she is going to FREAK OUT! hee hee.


----------



## Sis4Us

SPP would u like me to Change ur status on here or r u afraid of Jinxing things just let me know either way!!! :happydance:


----------



## Katie Potatie

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Glad all is well with you *atty* :flow: .
> 
> Your talk about the restaurant choices made me giggle *Smiles*. GL continuing to keep things quiet :) .
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> And ZOMG, I got a BFP this morning ya'll!!! Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!! :wohoo: :dance: <3 :dance: :wohoo:

Agghh!! It's a good thing the other ladies noticed your spoiler because I didn't until they brought it up! How dare you lady! How dare you!!! Now that I'm over my indignation, BIG YAYS AND CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

VJean said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Smiles I know what u mean about not telling my Big had my IPad when I made it home from the Lab I was all WTH are u doing!! :haha:
> 
> Hope he didn't explore my pics of Pee sticks galore!! ;)
> 
> Sis, so funny you mention this....we have "home share" on all the iPads and iPhones in the house and I am constantly turning mine off due to the number of pics of pee sticks I have! Too funny!Click to expand...

I agree...if my DH realized how much time I spend on the Internet doing things related to TTC he'd be shocked. The fact that I have tons of individual boxes of OPK's from the Dollar Tree piled up in our bathroom garbage can is enough for him to wander about shaking his head. If he only knew, that's just a small portion of the insanity!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis4Us said:


> Update on my Beta HCG 248 P 31.2!!!!
> 
> I go on 3/4 for my U/S!!!!
> 
> Will get the Materna21 test in 8wks or so!!!

I'm not even kidding you, when I read this post my entire body filled up with chills! That's FANTASTIC!!! Have you quit worrying now???? Also, on a sidenote, what does your Chinese gender prediction say for this pregnancy? You know that we're both into this nutty stuff!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Okay, I've caught up since I was on here last. I just want to say that this is incredibly crazy how many BFP's have resulted in this thread/the testing thread. I'm serious. I've been on the site for maybe 2 years now... And I've never seen anything like this. Especially on a 35+ thread! 

I have stalked or been a part of other threads where I have seen some of the ladies here on them...who have now gotten BFP's on this thread/the testing thread. I mean, even me, who's not gotten one single glimpse of a BFP in the past 4 years and I got one since joining these threads. It's just amazing me! 

I can only speak for myself, but I know that many women move on to the pregnancy forums after leaving the TTC section, but I truly hope that those of you who have BFP's continue to stay here to update! :)


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Sis4Us said:


> SPP would u like me to Change ur status on here or r u afraid of Jinxing things just let me know either way!!! :happydance:

Change away Sis! I'm jumping right in with both feet and will enjoy however much time I'm blessed with this pregnancy. Hopefully it'll be 38+weeks, haha, then we get to meet and enjoy this sweet soul Earthside :cloud9: .



Katie Potatie said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Glad all is well with you *atty* :flow: .
> 
> Your talk about the restaurant choices made me giggle *Smiles*. GL continuing to keep things quiet :) .
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> And ZOMG, I got a BFP this morning ya'll!!! Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!! :wohoo: :dance: <3 :dance: :wohoo:
> 
> 
> Agghh!! It's a good thing the other ladies noticed your spoiler because I didn't until they brought it up! How dare you lady! How dare you!!! Now that I'm over my indignation, BIG YAYS AND CONGRATS!!!Click to expand...

:rofl: Love the indignation and thank you so much!



Katie Potatie said:


> Okay, I've caught up since I was on here last. I just want to say that this is incredibly crazy how many BFP's have resulted in this thread/the testing thread. I'm serious. I've been on the site for maybe 2 years now... And I've never seen anything like this. Especially on a 35+ thread!
> 
> I have stalked or been a part of other threads where I have seen some of the ladies here on them...who have now gotten BFP's on this thread/the testing thread. I mean, even me, who's not gotten one single glimpse of a BFP in the past 4 years and I got one since joining these threads. It's just amazing me!
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but I know that many women move on to the pregnancy forums after leaving the TTC section, but I truly hope that those of you who have BFP's continue to stay here to update! :)

No way, no how, uh-uh, nothin' doin'; I'm not going anywhere :haha: . I absolutely love hangin' with you ladies and I definitely want to see us all get those sticky, healthy BFP's! I agree, there's some beautiful energy going on here in just the right time and place :flow: .


----------



## felcity 45

Sis - those numbers are fantastic :happydance:

Blues - Hoping AF stays away for you

and this does seem a really lucky thread, the positivity on here his great too :dance: love seeing all these :bfp: It gives me hope.


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Update on my Beta HCG 248 P 31.2!!!!
> 
> I go on 3/4 for my U/S!!!!
> 
> Will get the Materna21 test in 8wks or so!!!


Beautiful numbers!!!!:happydance::happydance: 




felcity 45 said:


> and this does seem a really lucky thread, the positivity on here his great too :dance: love seeing all these :bfp: It gives me hope.

That's right, ladies- keep it going! Be our standard bearers, and we will all get there!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

That's why I made the thread for us ALL to stand by each other thru it ALL !!!!
Never thought I would get a BFP as fast as I did but hey I'm trying to Enjoy it!! ;)

Katie I think mine says boy this go but it always been wrong for me I don't trust the Chinese on that!!! ;)
Cheri22 told me Boy in FEB just hoping she's wrong about gender!! :thumbup:
3 others told me Girl March 2014!!! So I'm kinda afraid I didn't wait long enough but hoping they had the month wrong!!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

I agree with you, Katie, this month has been super exciting. I guess one difference for me, is that I know everyone so much better so I can truly, TRULY be happy for them. In some of the other threads, it's like 'ok, cool, someone got a BFP, ' but with our group it's like your FRIENDS getting a BFP. 

Anyway, hope the positive energy rubs off on the rest of us. We are where we're supposed to be, and I wholeheartedly believe that.

Atty-Check in and let us know how the fertility appt. went. Well, don't use all your phone charge to do it, I'm just curious. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I'm back from the morning drop offs just waiting for CupCake Wars!! :haha:

Need to go to the store but I so just want to stay home today I've had to run around almost everyday for a weeek straight !!! :nope:

Would be so cute to get blessed w a girl since her Onesie says Daddy's Lil Cupcake and she was cooking during Cupcake Wars!!! ;)


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

terripeachy said:


> I agree with you, Katie, this month has been super exciting. I guess one difference for me, is that I know everyone so much better so I can truly, TRULY be happy for them. In some of the other threads, it's like 'ok, cool, someone got a BFP, ' but with our group it's like your FRIENDS getting a BFP.

^^^This exactly.

*Smiles* and *Sis* you guys are blowing me away with your nerves of steel. That's what you gotta have to keep temping I think! :haha: I'm too :cold: to do it myself but I love watching your charts :) .

We've got to start getting more things packed for moving so we've gotta find more boxes. We're tossing/selling/giving away most of our stuff so hopefully the actual packing up won't be so annoying :p .


----------



## Katie Potatie

Where are you moving to?


----------



## battyatty

terripeachy said:


> Atty-Check in and let us know how the fertility appt. went. Well, don't use all your phone charge to do it, I'm just curious. :)

Well I am away for 7 days and then everyone gets BFP's :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Katie, SSP WOW!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::baby::baby:
OMG I am so so happy for you! 

Smiles your numbers are amazing, keep up the good work! :thumbup::thumbup:

AFM Have net at last! 7 days without anything, not even on my phone. I have been calling my provider every day giving them hell! It seems at last they have got power to my local antenna in the last 10 mins! So of course after fixing my FF charts I came here to catch up!

Right as to my appointment at the clinic yesterday, well that was a waste of petrol, 180K round trip, 2 hour wait to be told, there is nothing they can do for me. They are a fertility clinic, and as I have no problem getting pregnant they cant help me! I cant even have clomid! I was told if I have a third miscarriage then they can do tests..... Needless to say after all my work getting my DF to go it was a real kick in the teeth! :growlmad:

Still getting the metallic taste, which is now getting on my nerves, but the headaches have gone, thank goodness!

Anyway I am BACK! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Radkat

SweetPotatoPi said:


> *Smiles* and *Sis* you guys are blowing me away with your nerves of steel. That's what you gotta have to keep temping I think! :haha: I'm too :cold: to do it myself but I love watching your charts :) . .

Me neither SPP. I quit temping 2 days after my BFP. I less thing to worry about.

Welcome back, Atty! Sorry the apt was a waste of time. I can't believe they won't do anything for you. That's pretty [email protected]#$y.


----------



## Sis4Us

Did u get a call yet Radkat about your numbers???

Atty :hi: glad u made it back to us sorry the FS was a bust I can't believe they would rather u have another loss!! 
FX u don't need em!! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Double post WTH!!!

As for temping maybe I'll stop after my U/S :shrug: w all the cramping I'm having I'm just not ready to let it go.... If it drops really low I want to know so I can get checked and increase my P if need be!!


----------



## terripeachy

Atty-Sorry the fertility specialist was a bust. I am really surprised that they also want you to have another miscarriage before they start testing. That just doesn't seem right. But..we're glad you are safe and ok after that terrible storm.

Sis-smart thinking about continuing temping. I have to say that everytime I look at Smiles' chart, it makes me happy. All that green is a good feeling.

SPP-Yeah, are you moving to a houseboat or a small cottage where you can't have stuff? Throwing everything away seems drastic!


----------



## oldermom1975

Glad you got the power stuff sorted *Atty*! Sucks about the doctor- they make me so steamed sometimes! Why why WHY do they have to wait until you have losses get off of their duffs???

If I were in your shoes I would keep temping too, *Sis*! Not because I thought something bad would happen, but because it would give me comfort doing something. So much of this stuff is wait and see! For what it's worth- I think you and babe will be just fine!


----------



## Fezzle

Welcome back, Atty- how rubbish that they can't do anything for you! 

All the BFPs on here lately make me happy too- and relieved as well! Since I've been on BnB I've mostly been on threads and follow journals of people younger than me, so it's good to see so much success with the 35+ crowd! If anything, the BFPs make me feel more relaxed which will hopefully help with TTC!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Good to hear everything is going well with you guys power-wise now *atty* :thumbup: . That's such crap about the appointment though :growlmad: . And woohoo for the headaches backing off!

*Radkat* you're better than me. I stopped two days before I tested :haha: .

*Katie* and *terri*, we're moving closer to DH's job :) . We're going to be in the same state but a different city (we're in the US). We'll be doing a houseshare with another family, friends of ours, where we're all working on getting rid of our debt. We don't _have_ to get rid of our stuff but we want to. We're very minimalist anyway so no big sacrifices happening :p . We're ready to move on from this particular energy though and open the door for all things fresh and new. Spring is coming and we're ready when She is :winkwink: . Shoot, a houseboat would be dopeness! :wohoo:


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok so I'm getting yelled at by some of my oldies for not having a Journal so I guess I best do that so they can keep up W Me and Baby!!! :haha:


----------



## Blueshoney

Atty- I can't believe the FS won't do anything! I'm stunned that they prefer to have you suffer through another miscarriage. That is just cruel! Why must you endure more pain before you can receive any help?


----------



## Sis4Us

Let's see if this works !!!


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...955-sis4us-finally-has-lil-bird-her-nest.html


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Yup..the link to your journal worked!! I just thought about it, and maybe when you made Oldies but Goodies, you really did have pregnancy brain, and that is why it took you a bit to post it! I am too lazy to go back and see when you made this group. hee hee. Whoa....hee hee. That's crazy.

SPP-aha! Earthside is in the US. Watch out google earth, I'm coming to find you. Oh ok about downsizing. That sounds pretty cool, and yeah, less is more as far as I'm concerned. My hubs thinks otherwise. He moved in with me prior to getting married, and now, my closets are all full with stuff. Some days I can't stand it, but it's all about compromise, so I live with his stuff. I will slowly parse it though. Shhhh...I have secrets, just like garfie. ha!

Fezzle-Yeah! Being relaxed is a good thing. I obviously don't know anything about it, but "they" say it helps. :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

No I just Made the Journal today some of my friends that took a break from TTC came back and are shocked at my news so they want to be able to keep Up w me so I made the Journal!! :)


----------



## VJean

Hi ladies! Just doing a quick check in before I back track and read up on the fun stuff I missed the past few days. Not that I have anything exciting to report. I am out of town right now for work. Had to go TDY to Sheppard AFB....and it's my first night away from DD. :sad2: She doesn't sleep thru the night yet (still nurses), so I'm sure DH is in for a long night! :shock:

So I tested this am....BFN at 8dpo. I'm so shocked! :haha: FFoe says to expect AF tomorrow, but I think she's off a few days. She is very untrustworthy lately!

I'm so excited and rejuvenated by all these :bfp:s on here. Keep up the great work ladies!!


----------



## battyatty

Blueshoney said:


> Atty- I can't believe the FS won't do anything! I'm stunned that they prefer to have you suffer through another miscarriage. That is just cruel! Why must you endure more pain before you can receive any help?

Oh don't I have been waiting 5 months for that appointment...grrr:growlmad: My own GP thought they might offer me Clomid at least!

Too top it all off I cant get my DF to BD this month, I should be Oing today and haven't had any for days.... Gonna have to get drastic today, become the most desirable, sexy, lushes female ever... lol 
Although temps are normal I haven't had any fertile cm for days now though... back on Sunday I had the best ewcm ever, but since then it has been a cross between creamy, sticky and watery, changing all the time during the day! Very confused??? :wacko:

Anyway I am going to get a coffee and go back over the last week of posts properly and get the nitty-gritty of what has been going down since my forced exile! :coffee:


----------



## garfie

Quick check in ladies - I'm on phone on way to London to see Brit Awards - although you will notice no temp for today as I have a fever - typical eh? Hoping when I put on my posh dress that my fever disappears haha.

Also spending the night in the London Hilton and all I want to do is sleep!

Hope all you ladies are okay sorry batty the uk stinks sometimes doesn't it? 3 mc before they will carry out tests grrr sorry your fs wasn't helpful :( hope hubby gets himself sorted mine is the same I use
Reverse psychology on him - saying I don't want it - that sometimes works ;) 

Sis - how are you today

Hoping I feel better soon a pounding headache and music not a good combination:( 

X


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm good I have a Lot of food Aversions Peanut butter crackers are my BFF right now and my Thermostat is broke!!! :haha:

Trying to just enjoy being Preggo buts it's hard to let go of Fear since I have a Ton!! :nope:

Thanks for asking Garfie!!! Hope u feel better and can enjoy its sounds exciting and Fun!!!

Atty maybe u have to take the Naughty school girl approach :haha: MEN!!! ;)

Hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I was talking about the trouble you had when you made this group, not your journal. 

Vjean-Hi!! Long time no see. Hope you don't have to stay away from home for too long. Sending :dust: your way. You know what they say. 'It's early!'

Atty-Sorry about DF not BD'ing at all. Doesn't he realize that this time is crucial? You *are * in forced exile. No internet, no sex. How can you go on? HA!!HA!!

garfie-Ooh, awards! Have fun. I bet you'll look awesome once you get all fancied up, and you'll forget you have a headache/fever. I love the Hilton family of hotels. They are so pleasant and their hotels are just awesome. Have a great time!

Still negative OPks from me, but it's day 11, so I'm moving in for the kill, and hubs has been a dream as far as being ready to party. HA!HA! I'm workin' it! I can't let this HSG go to waste!


----------



## battyatty

Sis4Us said:


> Atty maybe u have to take the Naughty school girl approach :haha: MEN!!! ;)

:haha::haha::haha:

me as a naughty school girl! Jeeze couldn't stop laughing at that!

garfie oh I bet you scrub up well... and the Hilton... not bad! Have an amazing time lady, you deserve it!:flower:

VJean Oh honey understand how hard it can be to be away from your baba for the first time... :hugs:

Sis4Us Going to get another coffee and have a read of your Journal :coffee:

Terri way to go on getting down and dirty wink! :happydance: Gonna have to work really hard on this man of mine.... lol


----------



## ERosePW

Ok... I'm a bad girl for two reasons. I've been MIA from this thread for days. Sorry ladies. It will be impossible for me to completely catch up. Second reason I'm bad... I POAS this morning at only 8dpo (wtf?). It was obviously negative, but when I read *Vjean's *post about testing yesterday at 8dpo (yep, I'm guilty too!), I didnt feel too bad! ;) I usually manage to wait until much closer to my 14dpo rule. This cycle is proving to be much more difficult.

*SPP*, I was SOO pleasantly surprised by your BFP, yay!!!!! Congrats Hunny, I'm SO happy for you!!! :happydance::happydance: It is true, this thread must be a lucky thread, my goodness! So many BFPs coming out of it.

*Sis*, your numbers seemed pretty great to me! Happy to see that. :)

*Terri*.... I bet you're excited for this cycle right after the HSG, huh? I know I would be. I'm feeling good for you this time, Lady!!!!! Bring on that BFP!

*Atty*, so glad you're back with us after your exile. I'm so disappointed in that FS you saw. :( Why do they always want to wait until "another" miscarriage?? Isn't it best to be proactive and prevent another one? Ugh! And besides... I was thinking you'd already had three miscarriages anyway, haven't you?? 

*Garfie*, how were the Awards?? Did you enjoy, even though you didnt feel well? I bet you looked stunning. :) You should share a pic. :thumbup:

*Oldermom*, how are you feeling?

AFM, I'm not being very relaxed this cycle. Hate when I get like this. I'm being very impatient, while I'm usually able to keep my cool until at least 11-12dpo. As for the temping after BFP thing (I noticed many of you were chatting about it), I kept temping after mine, and planned on temping until I got a good beta from my Dr., and then I was going to stop. That never did happen obviously, but that was my plan. I was actually looking SO forward to tossing the thermometer in a drawer and not having to worry about it again!!


----------



## battyatty

ERosePW said:


> *Atty*, so glad you're back with us after your exile. I'm so disappointed in that FS you saw. :( Why do they always want to wait until "another" miscarriage?? Isn't it best to be proactive and prevent another one? Ugh! And besides... I was thinking you'd already had three miscarriages anyway, haven't you??

Yes I have had 3 but only 2 in a row, apparently I need to have 3 in a row?!!
I am going to to see my GP and have a chat with her and see if or what we can do......


----------



## Smiles013

Sweet....yes, I'm guilty of STILL taking my temps. Lol. I think I'll stop after I'm out of the 1st trimester which will be in 3 weeks. Then again maybe until the 2nd trimester. Lol

Sis....your numbers look great and I totally feel you on having a constant fear. It's holding me back from being overly excited even though I really want to. 

I'm an emotional wreck since Monday. Let me try and make it short. Found out a couple weeks ago I have hemoglobin c trait...no biggie right? Well it can be a problem if my husband tests positive for sickle cell trait- which is a whole other story! He was supposed to go on the 7th to get his blood drawn so I hadn't heard from the dr so I called on Monday and they called me back and said they couldn't find his results....odd because he TOLD me he was going that day. Well the nurse puts me on hold for like 10 minutes and during that time I called my husband from my phone at my desk and asked him " didn't you go to the Dr's on the 7h to have your blood drawn they can't find your results" he said " no I never went". WTF?!?!! I damn near lost it! I said " it's the 17th and you still haven't gone! I told you how important it was how could you not go?!" He said " we'll I just didn't go that day then wanted to during that weekend but didn't then we had the snow and I had to work". Steam must have been coming out of my ears at that point! I just hung up on him and when the nurse came back on I told her he never went in and he never told me he didn't! She was all panicked thinking they lost his results and she just reiterated how important it was for him to come in. He was lucky I had dinner plans Monday after work so I had time to cool my heels before I got home. I swear sometimes he doesn't have the sense god have a goose! The reason I am all bent out of shape about him getting the test done is because sickle cell trait runs in my family and me my niece actually had sickle cell disease because my brother and wife both had the trait. Well my niece passed away July 2012 at the age of 28 and she was 5 months pregnant at the time and through her entire life I saw how much pain she went through and I NEED to know sooner than later if we have a chance of bringing a child into the world who may have the same disease. All this time I was thinking no news is good news from the dr and he never went. I told him Monday he better go as soon as he gets off work today and that I didn't want to hear again that he didn't go! To top it all off my niece's birthday is on the 28th of this month ( well she was born on a leap year but we celebrate it on the 28th when it's a non leap year) so my emotions are all over the place. 

Sorry for the long post but I just needed to get that off my chest. :cry:


----------



## ERosePW

Oh Smiles, I'm so sorry you have this new worry now... :( And to top it off, your DH didn't even go for the blood test, and didnt think to mention to you that he didn't make it that day? MEN. I sware, sometimes I wonder about them. Love them to death. But omg. 

I bet you guys will be fine! I'm sure he'll get his bloodwork, and it will come back just fine, and you'll look back on all this worry and just feel SO much better that its behind you. :) I dont know much about the disease, but isn't it rare?


----------



## kfs1

Smiles013 said:


> Sweet....yes, I'm guilty of STILL taking my temps. Lol. I think I'll stop after I'm out of the 1st trimester which will be in 3 weeks. Then again maybe until the 2nd trimester. Lol
> 
> Sis....your numbers look great and I totally feel you on having a constant fear. It's holding me back from being overly excited even though I really want to.
> 
> I'm an emotional wreck since Monday. Let me try and make it short. Found out a couple weeks ago I have hemoglobin c trait...no biggie right? Well it can be a problem if my husband tests positive for sickle cell trait- which is a whole other story! He was supposed to go on the 7th to get his blood drawn so I hadn't heard from the dr so I called on Monday and they called me back and said they couldn't find his results....odd because he TOLD me he was going that day. Well the nurse puts me on hold for like 10 minutes and during that time I called my husband from my phone at my desk and asked him " didn't you go to the Dr's on the 7h to have your blood drawn they can't find your results" he said " no I never went". WTF?!?!! I damn near lost it! I said " it's the 17th and you still haven't gone! I told you how important it was how could you not go?!" He said " we'll I just didn't go that day then wanted to during that weekend but didn't then we had the snow and I had to work". Steam must have been coming out of my ears at that point! I just hung up on him and when the nurse came back on I told her he never went in and he never told me he didn't! She was all panicked thinking they lost his results and she just reiterated how important it was for him to come in. He was lucky I had dinner plans Monday after work so I had time to cool my heels before I got home. I swear sometimes he doesn't have the sense god have a goose! The reason I am all bent out of shape about him getting the test done is because sickle cell trait runs in my family and me my niece actually had sickle cell disease because my brother and wife both had the trait. Well my niece passed away July 2012 at the age of 28 and she was 5 months pregnant at the time and through her entire life I saw how much pain she went through and I NEED to know sooner than later if we have a chance of bringing a child into the world who may have the same disease. All this time I was thinking no news is good news from the dr and he never went. I told him Monday he better go as soon as he gets off work today and that I didn't want to hear again that he didn't go! To top it all off my niece's birthday is on the 28th of this month ( well she was born on a leap year but we celebrate it on the 28th when it's a non leap year) so my emotions are all over the place.
> 
> Sorry for the long post but I just needed to get that off my chest. :cry:

Ugh. I'm so sorry Smiles. I'm sure everything will work out fine but I wish you didn't have this additional stress. I would be FURIOUS with my husband. In my house, I'm totally the worrier and I think women in general just have so much more emotional involvement (in the beginning at least). It's infuriating sometimes.


----------



## kfs1

On a completely unrelated note, I have to make a cake for a bunch of family birthdays this weekend and I can't decide on one. Which would you prefer for your birthday (or would you prefer a variety of cupcakes as part of a cupcake tower)? See attached.
 



Attached Files:







cakes.pdf
File size: 193.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-I am so sorry your hubs didn't go to get his bloodwork. What was he thinking? The good news is that he can still get it done, and hopefully all is well. I can't imagine your thought process right now with all the worry about the what ifs, BUT, you just have to take things as they come, and cross the bridge when you get to it. 
So sorry about your niece and the 28th coming up and on and on. We are here for you no matter what. :hugs:

kfs1-Our state (MD) dessert is Smith Island cake, which is similar to the yellow cake with a million chocolate layers. That's my favorite! 

EROse-Glad you made it back online. I missed you, babe. I am feeling super positive about this cycle too. I'm back on my prenatal bandwagon, but I haven't been so good about not drinking. I've had a glass of wine the past two days. And if it makes you feel better, I did an early OPK the other day but had user error. Your HPT is my OPK. HA!!HA!! I only have one FRER at the moment, so I'm definitely going to save it.


----------



## Sis4Us

Smiles :hugs: OMG Men r Douches sometimes!!! ;)

I know ur worry my DS1 was tested when he was 2 cuz he was sick all the time but Luckly he came back negative!! I hope he gets his butt in there or maybe u should take him Like a Child to prove a Point!!! :haha:

I know how u feel on every aspect of FEAR I don't even feel Preggo cuz I think I'm blocking it from my mind so I'm not emotional About it!! So I don't worry day to day .... Maybe once I get more symptoms I will feel better who knows!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Smiles :hugs: OMG Men r Douches sometimes!!! ;)

I know ur worry my DS1 was tested when he was 2 cuz he was sick all the time but Luckly he came back negative!! I hope he gets his butt in there or maybe u should take him Like a Child to prove a Point!!! :haha:

I know how u feel on every aspect of FEAR I don't even feel Preggo cuz I think I'm blocking it from my mind so I'm not emotional About it!! So I don't worry day to day .... Maybe once I get more symptoms I will feel better who knows!!


----------



## Sis4Us

KFS not sure how old they will be Bit the heaven and hell sounds yummy!!!

I wouldn't be able to eat it right now but it sounds yummy!!! :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well ladies I got a 2-3wks PG will diluted Noon pee so that makes me feel better not good enough to stop temping but better!! :haha:

Ive noticed headaches here and there I'm guessing when my hCG doubles food aversion more at nite and almost nauseous a few times around 6Pm!! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

SPP where r ya don't make me nervous :haha:

U r my Bumpkin Buddy gotta keep in touch!!! :)


----------



## ERosePW

Sis4Us said:


> Well ladies I got a 2-3wks PG will diluted Noon pee so that makes me feel better not good enough to stop temping but better!! :haha:
> 
> Ive noticed headaches here and there I'm guessing when my hCG doubles food aversion more at nite and almost nauseous a few times around 6Pm!! :)

YAY!!! Something about that digital just makes things feel so much better! And yay for headaches and food aversions! LOL. That sounds so funny, but when TTC, I think I'm dying to feel those things, ha!!


----------



## Smiles013

Thanks for the support ladies....I'm still feeling a bit blah about everything and won't feel better to my husband's bloodwork us done and results are back. I'll TRY not to think about it too much though. 

Erose....sickle cell trait is common with like 1 in 12 African Americans having it and the diease itself is 1 in 400 or so. BTW, I'm African American....lol. With sickle cell trait and now with my hemoglobin c trait -(which btw I was never told I had with my other pregnancies) it's really important my husband find out his trait status. If just one of us had either trait it would be no big deal, but he doesn't even know if sickle cell trait runs in his family at all. So we'll see. 


Kfs.....I would go with the 14 layer vanilla cake with chocolate frosting or the heaven and hell. OMG, they all looked delicious but those are most appealing to me. Yummy! 

Sis...I'm sure I won't have to take my husband, I think between me hanging up on him and then I sent him a text and when I got home later that night he looked like he didn't know what to say to me. He apologized for not going. The dr was closed today so he'll be there tomorrow since he's off. HE BETTER!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Sis4Us

He better :grr: :grr:


----------



## ERosePW

Smiles013 said:


> Thanks for the support ladies....I'm still feeling a bit blah about everything and won't feel better to my husband's bloodwork us done and results are back. I'll TRY not to think about it too much though.
> 
> Erose....sickle cell trait is common with like 1 in 12 African Americans having it and the diease itself is 1 in 400 or so. BTW, I'm African American....lol. With sickle cell trait and now with my hemoglobin c trait -(which btw I was never told I had with my other pregnancies) it's really important my husband find out his trait status. If just one of us had either trait it would be no big deal, but he doesn't even know if sickle cell trait runs in his family at all. So we'll see.
> 
> 
> Kfs.....I would go with the 14 layer vanilla cake with chocolate frosting or the heaven and hell. OMG, they all looked delicious but those are most appealing to me. Yummy!
> 
> Sis...I'm sure I won't have to take my husband, I think between me hanging up on him and then I sent him a text and when I got home later that night he looked like he didn't know what to say to me. He apologized for not going. The dr was closed today so he'll be there tomorrow since he's off. HE BETTER!!!!! :growlmad:

Ah gotcha! So, much more common than I thought. Well, we will all be thinking about you Hun!!! I'm sure everything is gonna turn out just fine!


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-I'm glad your hubs knows he's in the doghouse and yes, he better go tomorrow!!! I'll say a special prayer for you that everything turns out ok too. :)

Sis-What is CPAL status? hee hee. You've been changing things up all day! hee hee.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Ugh, I'm so sorry your DH flaked on the blood draw *Smiles* then on top of that didn't tell you about it :dohh: . I think men may not understand the urgency of certain matters sometimes. They also seem to do what they can, consciously or not, to get out of tests that have the potential to make them feel some kind of way :shrug: . Will be thinking of your niece on the 28th :hugs: .

Yes indeed *ERose*, the last little bit of a cycle is so :sad2: . Mellow :dust: as you ride it out!

Keep firin' up those parties then *terri*! :D

Yep, the fear can be a muther *Sis*. I keep going toe-to-toe with it and forcing it down/back/away, trying to enjoy the right now. It's always lurking though, stupid fear :hugs: . 

I hope you had such an incredible time in your fancy dress, hanging out at the Hilton, that your fever got lost trying to keep up with you *garfie*! :)

Sounds like you need to put a hurt on your DF *atty*! Yep, time to break out the extra sexay big guns, bow~chicka~bow~now :lolly: .

Aww, it's so hard that first night away from them *VJean* :hugs: . I hope your DD and DH end up having a blast. Maybe if she has one of your shirts or something that smells like you to cuddle up with she'll be more apt to rest better. Sorry about the BFN (even early ones suck! :haha: ) I get AFB but what does TDY stand for?

Alright, gotta go get the bath ready for the younguns!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Dang, I still missed stuff since I started working on this post this morning :rofl: . Back in a bit!


----------



## ERosePW

SPP! bow~chicka~bow~now! Love that, lol.


----------



## battyatty

ERosePW said:


> SPP! bow~chicka~bow~now! Love that, lol.

I know I am curled up on the sofa with my DF, hiding behind him as were watching a zombie movie, then during the ad break I read that and laughed out so loud it made him jump! :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri 
CPAL Cautiously PG After Loss or Cautiously PG And Lovin it!!! :)


----------



## Smiles013

So I must have really scared him because he went today. Lol. The Dr's office was closed but the lab part was still open. So now it's wait and see.


----------



## Sis4Us

That's all we ever do Smiles when TTC wait for the BFP 
BFP wait for test test good wait for baby!!! :)
It's something to look forward to which Is nice ;)


----------



## Wish4another1

Ladies everytime I get on here I am more and more behind... it's hard when I am busy at work - had a couple retiree deaths and wouldn't you know the politicians in Chicago want to talk Suicide Prevention... hmmmm

anyways...
Sis - love the new status - and you all know the waiting doesn't end when the baby arrives, wait for sleeping through the night, eating solid food, words, sentences, rolling over, crawling, walking... right up to my stage - WAITING FOR THEM TO MOVE OUT!!! hahahahahahahha not really I will be sad when my youngest leaves...:help:

Smiles - I am glad the DH went and got his blood test - I will also send up some prayers for the test to show he isn't a carrier and then back to waiting for the things listed above...:thumbup: and many :hugs: over your niece...

Atty - but did you make him jump on YOU???? if not I believe in your powers!!!:bodyb: you can do it!!!

Vjean - :( sorry about the first night away... you will be home before you know it - I like her having your tshirt idea :hugs:

Garfie - I am intrigued by your night out... please say more... did you get to meet any famous folks??:coolio:

Erose - :hugs: for the end of the cycle for you... I am still feeling LOTS of positive vibes for you!!! 

AFM: CD 2 bleh - can't wait for the witch to leave... we might be getting a new golden retriever tonight... my daughter went to pick her out... my youngest lost her dad in august and our previous golden in September...I think this puppy will be special for her... dogs seem to help with healing... have a great night ladies!!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-Oh a new dog would be so great! I received a call from the SPCA today and they said that since Roxy is improving, they are ready for her to be returned. Booo/yay!! Her last medicine dose will be in the morning and then Saturday I'll take her back. :cry: She has been such a great dog to have around, I know she'll get adopted soon once I do her writeup.

Sis-Aha! I like that acronym. Both of them, in fact.

Hubs just got home, so it's time to find something to eat. Blargh..I can never plan meals and get them together in time. He gets home at 8, and I'm usually sleepy and relaxed by then. The last thing I want to do is start cooking dinner. Ugh..


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*kfs*, surely you jest asking me to choose just *one* of those?! :haha: I will be the voice of dissent and say I would choose a variety. But for simplicity's sake since you're the baker I'd go with the buttermilk vanilla covered in chocolate ganache, mmmmmm...

*Sis*:haha: . No Nervous Nelly-isms from you lady! We're riding this thing out joined at the hip :friends: . You're about 4 days ahead of me so you gotta give me the lowdown on what's happening around the bend :winkwink: . The only things I got goin' on are a bit of boobage/nip sensitivity coming and going and slight random waves of nausea here and there thus far (hoping, praying, I get walloped though and yes, I know how insane that sounds :haha: but the insane all day/all night nausea pg's brought me two healthy babies whereas the little to no nausea pg's didn't). I had the stuffy nose bit and fatigue but those aren't really on deck at this point. Ready to get beat the hell up with symptoms lol. I want screaming boobs, crushing fatigue, the whole lot! :p

I completely hear you on so badly wanting to feel preggo symptoms when TTC *ERose* :flower: . I think when we have to go through more to get our babies here it gives you a whole different kind of appreciation/respect/awe for pregnancy, birth, children, etc.

So glad to hear hubby went on in and got'er done today *Smiles* :thumbup: . Try to busy yourself so the worry doesn't take front and center 24/7. I hope everything turns up aces doll :flower: .

Glad you gals got a giggle *atty* and *ERose* :haha: . I cracked up myself at you cracking up *atty* lol.

Hope AF's stay flies by for you *Wish*! And yes, the company of dogs is so amazingly healing :flow: .

Yay! Great news that Roxy is doing so well *terri*! How wonderful that you got to be a part of that :cloud9: . Hmm, maybe some crockpot dishes a few nights a week would be worth looking into :) .

Alright, off for veggin' out on some Netflix :haha: .


----------



## Sis4Us

^^^^ doing the same SPP watchin "What to Expect When U R Expecting" Love it!!

Took my 1st dose of RX Prenatals tonite so we will see if UP Chuck those soon!! :haha:
At $55 a pop I better not!! ;)

Would love to add u as A BumpBuddie SPP let me know what u think!! :friends: also let me know if I put your EDD wrong!! ;)

FYI ladies both these BFPs where made on Vitex if u have hormone issues it works!! :

Has anyone heard from Radkat she should have gotten her numbers yesterday but haven't seen her!! :shrug:


----------



## ERosePW

So, completely off topic.... Garfie, the Brit Awards are being replayed on my TV on fuse right now. Lorde is performing right now. You got to see a lot of good acts! Are you or DH in the music biz or can you just buy a ticket and go?? Sorry if I sound stupid, but the music awards shows like that in the US wouldn't be easy for any of us average joes to get into!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Aye chihuahua! I can't keep up! I can't keep up! 

So just quickly, KFS, I'm no help here cuz I don't care for cake too much...so heed the other ladies opinions! ATTY, what are you doing watching a zombie movie??? This isn't sexy business...you need to start moving toward the bedroom. Lol. SMILES, very glad to hear your DH went and got tested. How soon for results? Will also send up a prayer for positive news. TERRI, it's awesome you foster dogs...Roxy is a lucky pup to have you as a foster mom. 

Glad to hear our preggaroonies are doing well and hoping for BFPs for our upcoming testers. 

That is all. Night!


----------



## Blueshoney

So much to catch up on!! 

Atty-DH and I love love zombie movies! We first "got together" after watching Zombieland at his place! 

Garfie-The Brit Awards must be so fun! Did you get great pics? 

Sis-I totally would be jsut like you. I don't know if I would be able to relax until I was well into the 2nd trimester! But I am a worrier. I wish I wasn't. 

Smiles-I'm so sorry about your niece. So glad your husband got tested. I've known several people with sickle cell. Its such a taxing disease. 

KFS-I'm all about chocolate cake or at least chocolate frosting! 

Terri-I would be in tears once they said I had to bring the dog back to get adopted. I so admire you for helping this dog get healthy and happy to be adopted.


----------



## Radkat

Smiles - Glad DH got tested. Hoping for good results.
KFS - I second (third, fourth) the vote for chocolate ganache. Yum!
Atty - Time for lingerie and BJs. A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do.
Terri - Congrats on Roxy getting better. You did your job!
Garfie - I also need to hear about famous people. Spill it!
Sis - I'm worrying too. And I'm not a worrier!

My numbers came back and aren't what I was hoping for. Hcg on 2/11 was 180, P 37.5. Hcg on 2/13 was 267. Obviously didn't double or even close. Sooo, that sucks. My dr is doing another round of tests. Today and Friday. More waiting.


----------



## VJean

So sorry Radkat! I'm hoping some good news comes your way! I know all this waiting is very frustrating and can take its toll. Hope you are taking good care of yourself! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Oh Radkat :hugs: ur numbers are going up though mine didn't double until my last draw so I'm hoping your LO just needed more time!!! Big :hugs: All these waits are Brutal!! :nope:


----------



## VJean

Hmmmmm......cautiously optimistic? 10DPO

https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/1851d54ee423742b5ce08d35648502a3.jpg


----------



## Fezzle

Ooh- I see something there! Fx- the good luck on this thread keeps coming!


----------



## Sis4Us

FX for ya VJean!!!! :)


----------



## Wish4another1

Vjean!!!!!! I totally see something!!!! Can't wait for next test!!!!


----------



## kfs1

Yay vjean! I definitely see something!! :happydance:


----------



## kfs1

Radkat - I agree with Sis. Don't worry too much yet (I know easier said than done of course.) :hugs:


----------



## Smiles013

VJean....I see it!!!! FX those lines keep getting darker. :happydance: 

This is one lucky group!!! Here's my theory on why it's lucky. We're not just here posting here and there we actually really share all aspects of our lives and have become cyber friends. Lol. You know how your cycle syncs up when you hang around your girlfriends, well I think the BFP's are syncing up. Lol. Plus all the positivity and support from each other really helps.

More BFP's are on the way..... I can feel it! [-o&lt; :happydance:

Sooooooo excited!!!!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Vjean-I see something too, and I am the queen of not seeing things. Woohoo!!! 

Atty-Yeah, you need to watch the zombie movie naked. What are you doing? hee hee. 

Blues- I told the foster lady that I would have to talk to my husband before deciding what we wanted to do. I told him that it was time to return Roxy and he was like "We'll miss you, Rox!" That was not what I wanted to hear, but it's for the best. :cry: She'll be better with someone who can sit with her full time. She's such a lazy bones.

Radkat-Your numbers seem good to me. They are increasing, so I think that's positive. Maybe the doubling will happen a little bit later. I think all is well with your little bean.

garfie-I want to hear more about the awards too! Were you up close and personal with everyone? Red carpet photos? hee hee. C'mon!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Darn right Bump Buddies *Sis*! :dance: Changing my siggy when I get back from the gym :D . 

*Blues* DH and I loooooooooove Zombieland!

:hugs: *Radkat*. I'm sorry the numbers aren't what you wanted. I'm with *Sis* and hoping LittleBit just needs a smidge more time :hugs: .

Ooooh, FX *VJean*!! :dust:


----------



## Smiles013

Radkat....your #'s are increasing which is good and not all levels double and some women just have lower HCG levels and their pregnancies are fine. I was searching for this link I found that showed HCG level by DPO and some were on the low side but still considered normal. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes Radkat mine didn't double at first it was more of a 72hr double which is still Norm hope the new test help u feel better!!!! :hugs:

I'll change mine when I get back from school drop offs SPP!!! :)


----------



## ERosePW

OMG, VJean, I totally see that line! Bet this is it for you, wuhu!! So 10dpo.... did you test yesterday at 9dpo and have a negative? Just curious, since every morning is a challenge for me not to test!


----------



## ERosePW

Radkat, I bet you are good to go Hun. Your numbers are still going up a decent amount. And like Sis said, hers didn't fully double at first either. I bet you're gonna be just fine!


----------



## Blueshoney

Vjean-I totally see a line! FX it gets darker!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I see something cooking VJean!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I go in the AM for a scan not sure if they will see anything but the DR doesn't like all the Cramping I'm having!!! FX it's nothing!!


----------



## battyatty

Radkat said:


> Atty - Time for lingerie and BJs. A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do.
> Terri - Congrats on Roxy getting better. You did your job!
> Garfie - I also need to hear about famous people. Spill it!
> Sis - I'm worrying too. And I'm not a worrier!
> 
> My numbers came back and aren't what I was hoping for. Hcg on 2/11 was 180, P 37.5. Hcg on 2/13 was 267. Obviously didn't double or even close. Sooo, that sucks. My dr is doing another round of tests. Today and Friday. More waiting.

Radkat Dont worry too much about your number, I know its hard, very hard. But as all the other wonderful ladies on here would say, worry only gives you lines not answers! :hugs:

Terri you are a marvel, I couldn't foster a pet, I just wouldn't want to give it back! Roxy has had a lucky break staying with you! :flower:

Vjean, wow girl I so see that line, waiting with bated breath for the next porn pic! :happydance:

The movie was Day of the Dead! I totally dislike zombie movies! They give me zombie nightmares, which have me waking in a sweat! I only watched it to gain favor with DF. It didn't work, I tried everything last night, but he was too tired by bed time! Grr. Then this morning FF gave my O 5 days ago! WTF? I have never O'd @ 9CD??? Totally confused now! I think it is all due to lack of power and lack of net that messed up my FF! 
If FF is correct I would be testing twice in the shortest month of the year!? Anyway, in a way if I did O on CD9 at least I have a chance as we did BD a few days before!


----------



## Radkat

Yay, VJean! Looks great to me esp for 10DPO! :happydance:
Atty - Oh FF. A frenemy for sure. Keep working on DH just in case. :winkwink:
Sis - A scan sounds great. But don't be worried if you don't see anything just yet, you're early still. 

Thanks for the support everyone. I'm feeling better today. Did a blood draw yesterday and one tomorrow. I'm hoping those look better. Of course, I won't know anything until next week! Ugh. I'm definitely happy that the numbers are increasing. I had a teeny bit of nausea last night and the night before so I'm hoping that's a good thing. So weird to be wishing for nausea. The symptom spotting continues even after a BFP.:blush:


----------



## VJean

:happydance:

https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/001855241ea71b28413746d539339785.jpg


----------



## Wish4another1

Vjean! BFP!!!!! Congrats lady!!!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Vjean, is that your test from 10dpo??? AWESOME!

EDIT: Never mind, I just saw on the other thread that this is 10dpo! YAY! That's a good line for so early. :) Congrats sweetie, I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Smiles013

Sis....FX for you with your scan but it is really early so don't fret if the dr doesn't see anything just yet. :hugs:


----------



## Smiles013

VJean.....no denying there are 2 clear lines! :hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

Vjean did you tell the DH? How you gonna do it if not??? I love hearing the stories... :happydance:


----------



## felcity 45

Smiles - Pleased Hubby got tested..MEN!! :wacko:

Terripeachy - You'll be said to see Roxy go, she was a lucky dog having you as her foster mummy, what a lovely thing you do :flower:

Garfie - How was the Brits? we was discussing how good it would be to go at work the other day.

Kfs - I could kill for the chocolate ganache :winkwink: not into this healthy eating lark, missing my cake. yours sound yummy.

Radkat - Stay positive, sure those numbers will be better next time.

Sis4us - Good luck with your scan :thumbup:

Batty - Wish my OH would feel tired sometimes :haha: drives me mad lol keep telling him them spermies live a good 5 days!! ha ha

Vjean..OMG :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS:happydance: 

This thread is amazing, talk about uplifting boost in one quick read! 

Nothing much to report here CD 15 and temp went up this morning so hopefully means O took place. Healthy eating not going to bad, could still murder cake though:blush:
Hope I haven't missed anyone.


----------



## nessaw

Vjean Congrats - great line.
Radkat fingers crossed for your numbers.
Sis hope the scan goes well.
Hi to everyone. Sorry for not posting much as still a bit in limbo but still reading.x


----------



## Sis4Us

Neesaw we completely Understand take UR time we R here if ya need Us!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Radkat u r better than I ... I would be asking for today's to know that it's better u got Patience Girl!!! :thumbup:
Would love to Add u as a Buddy too just let me know what u think I know u have a Lot of Emotions right now which is understandable !!! :hugs:


OMG my Bday is in 3 days how did that happen!!! :haha:


----------



## Radkat

Sis4Us said:


> Radkat u r better than I ... I would be asking for today's to know that it's better u got Patience Girl!!! :thumbup:

Ha. Funny that you should say this. DH just texted me asking if I was going to get yesterday's number to compare to last week's. I said I would call in the am if I hadn't heard anything.


----------



## terripeachy

Sis and Fezzle-Both of your birthdays are coming up. Woohoo!!!! I'm pretty sure I marked it for Sunday on my work calendar. Be positive, Sis. Cramping doesn't mean bad. It means snuggling in. 

nessaw-We understand and know you're a :ninja: Hope you're feeling ok. :flower:

Felcity-Sometimes i wish my hubs was more of a BD'er. He seems to want to talk about it more than actually do it, but he is usually pretty good if I give him the wink, wink, nudge, wear no pants, nudge. HA!!HA!!

VJean-I said it on the other thread, but I'll say it again. Congratulations, mama! I am so THRILLED for you. We are all definitely in the right place at the right time, and maybe just all the positive energy is doing the trick. Love love BFPs!!

ERose-Stop being impatient. You'll be fine tomorrow or the next day when you test. We have to remain calm. 

Radkat-Did you hear anything?

Oldermom-Hope you made it safely to Maine. I think you should be there by now, but you're probably exhausted and busy catching up with your fam. We miss you!!

SPP-C'mon symptoms!!! The whole shebang. I hope it's so bad you don't even realize your kids are hooked to computers. hee hee. Love ya!

I got a +OPK this afternoon when I came home from work. The package that I bought had 20 tests in it for supposedly two months. I have been a pretty regular ovulator, so I have plenty of sticks to use. That's the only reason why I've been using so many. And of course, this is my last time using them because I'm getting my BFP this month, SOO....I'm glad I got a positive because I still have about 8 left (just in case I need them next month). I'll probably do another one Saturday morning because it says once you get a positive to stop, but you know how it goes. If my temperature doesn't jump before Saturday when I wake up, I'm doing it again.

On the :dog: front, if Roxy isn't cleared physically for adoption, we'll keep her another week. If she is cleared, she's going to find a home this weekend. She is so cute, and people LOVE a housebroken dog. With or without a leg, if you know the dog isn't going to poop on your carpet/hard wood floors, people will want her. I say the same about fostering. If they are unsure about being housebroken, my dogs usually stay in their crates when I'm not home. Roxy loves sleeping, so she can stay out and sleep.

*sigh* I feel SOOOO much better with a smiley, it's ridiculous. I don't need drugs. Just give me a smiling OPK any day. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

VJean!!! Yayyyyyyy!!!! Those are beautiful lines for 10dpo. Big CONGRATS!!! I just can't believe it, another BFP... It's like bam, bam, bam! Unfreaking real!! :)


----------



## VJean

Thank you so much ladies! To say I'm happy is an understatement! I am determined to be in a positive mindset this time around. Yeah, I'm scared, worried, know every bad think that can happen, but it isn't going to this time! 

As for how I told DH....it was over text message! Ha! Actually quite fitting for our relationship, since that's how it all started. He is just as bad as I am with temping and tests. So much so, my temp sticks (yes, I use 3...don't judge!) fell off my nightstand in the middle of the night last night, he heard them and got up to retrieve them. Such a sweetie! He saw my wondfo this morning and knew there was a hint of a line, so he was anticipating me using a FRER after I ran to the store. I sent him a text of the test I took as I was driving back to work. Pretty boring story!

Sis, I agree with Terri- cramps means baby is snuggling in! So excited for your scan in the morning! :happydance:

Erin, only had a hint of a shadowy line yesterday. Test looked negative if you weren't crazy obsessive like me! Hoping you get a line in the next few days!

Terri, get off BnB and get to :sex:! :haha:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*Sis* I'm actually wondering if I'm not cramping _*enough*_ :haha: . It's going to be aces tomorrow :thumbup: .

Woohoo!!! Congratulations again *VJean*!! :wohoo: Don't think I've ever been a part of of a thread that got this many BFP's in a month :dance: . +35's rockin' it :muaha: .

And yes *Radkat* and anybody else, jump on the Bump Buddies train when you're ready! :dance:

Yep *terri*, that's EXACTLY how gobsmacked I want to be with symptoms :haha: . The boys will be ecstatic with ZombieMommy too :rofl: .

:hugs: *nessaw*. Jump in whenever you're ready :flow: .

*felicity* I could definitely merc that buttermilk vanilla chocolate ganache cake :haha: . That thing's been on my brain since I saw that picture!! :rofl:


----------



## Fezzle

VJean- so happy for you!

Terri- my birthday was Saturday! I'm 38 now- feeling the pressure to have a baby before my next birthday now!


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

I'm back from the Brit Awards - was it good? - :nope: it was bloody amazing - :haha:
So I've tried to catch up with you chatty ladies

VJ - :happydance::happydance::happydance: congratulations mama - that is a fantastic line - :happydance:

Sis - Good luck at your scan today - maybe there might be two that's why you're feeling the cramps - sure its just little one(s) settling in:hugs:

Smile - Glad hubby finally had test - MEN urgh! - mine refused the SA (still not quite forgiven him:blush:)

SPP - What are you watching on Netflix - we have watched Breaking Bad, Dexter and Orange is the New Black and now we are watching 4400 (agreed to watch this as a treat for my son - hmmmm he failed to tell me it had many many episodes):haha:

ER - Sorry to say I'm just your average Joe:haha: we bought a ticket and went - we was looking to see where the band Basteille were playing next and they had sold out - but there was still tickets for Brit Awards (were they were playing) with10 minutes those tickets had gone as well - so we consider ourselves very lucky.:happydance:

Radkat - Sorry hun - waiting sucks BIG :hugs:

Neesaw - BIG :hugs: to you as well hun - we will all be here when you feel stronger :hugs:

AFM - Did you know I went to the Brit Awards:haha: it was an amazing atmosphere and so sureal being in the same room as so many stars I mean Kylie, Beyonce, Katy Perry, Ellie Golding oh wow I was star struck:blush: for those of you who watched it on the TV (I did when I got back and relived every moment) when the camera zoomed out a little and you saw the stage but couldn't make out faces that was my view (but there were the big tv screens all around anyway).

During the day when we went to collect the tickets the 02 arena was packed (people hanging around just in case a star popped by) there were people sat with flasks and blankets (again I felt quite good to be walking upto security for my ticket):happydance: we collected our tickets after going through 6 lots of security and finally got a wristband put on - yeah we were going to the Brits:happydance:

Hubby and I went for a bite to eat as time was ticking on and we needed to be back by 6:dohh: so we was walking out of the arena and I saw a big group of security with a man in the middle I said to hubby isn't that er......oh whats his face...... as we was walking by - when I finally remembered it was only Nile Rogers :dohh: anyway not to worry.

We got to the hotel - eventually and checked in - London is a nightmare to drive around it takes forever. I sent hubby out for a bottle of wine thinking there had to be a corner shop near by - and I went to bed (still had a fever:blush:) Half an hour later he came back (no corner shop in sight:haha:) and I was starting to feel a little bit better the :sleep: must have done me some good:happydance:

We got ready and I must say I think we scrubbed up well - hubby took a pic of me on the red carpet so I will see if I can get it to show you:wacko:

As we was going into the O2 we saw what looked like some men in helmets (takes all sorts I guess) hmmm not Dr Who fans - we had only just walked past DAFT PUNK:haha:

Also I felt really good about how I looked (not often I get a chance to dress up) and we passed this group of teenage lads (obviously star spotting) and one of them said to me "you look fabulous darling" :haha: cheeky little man!

The only down side about the Brits (and it is only a small thing - but when you get to my age:haha:) we were told we had 3 minutes to get to the loo and back - or security may hold you out of the arena for a while:wacko: well if Harry out of One Direction can't get back in time - what chance have us ladies got - have you seen a queue for a ladies loo:haha: 

We left the Brits on a high and was up dancing - we then got the ferry back to the hotel - I went into the bathroom changed into my sexy undies (from Valentine) and came out all ready to find hubby :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:

Never mind there was always tomorrow - we weren't due to check out until 12.00:happydance: - I was starting to feel feverish again - so didn't sleep to well (besides I was on a high):winkwink:

Morning came - we were both a bit groggy (him through drink) me just generally aches all over - but I was determined and hubby said oh my did you sleep in them last night and I missed it (result) until............ the fire alarm went off (sheesh we was in the Hilton what:wacko:) so we had to get up get dressed and meet at the point - there had been someone smoking in their room - great! - so I have decided the sexy undies are going away for a very long time (they must be jinxed) although I still had the bottom half on (as I had to get dressed quickly) and guess what it worked :happydance: he saw them at bedtime - I was shattered - he was wide awake - he won.:haha:

So for now I am at CD 13 and no clue whether or not I have Ovulated - one thing though my fever has broken but it has left me feeling :sleep: would love to go back to bed but with two children to look after (on their holidays) that isn't going to happen:haha:

Have a great day ladies sorry my update wasn't more exciting:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Our tickets and wristbands :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow Garfie what a Fab story it sounds like such a Great Mini Vaca!!! :happydance:

I'm so jealous ;) we were suppose to go somewhere for my Bday this weekend but I dont want to fly so I think we will just stay at home and put our trip off to NYC!!! 

I was thinking twins too but my numbers are low so Prob not I think if they see 2 DH might Pass out!!!! :haha:
I'll have to take a video and post it!!! ;)


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Happy Belated Born Day *Fezzle*! :cake: How did you guys celebrate?

Wow, what a fabulous time you guys had *garfie*! Nice! And yes, I think those sexy undies might just be jinxed :haha: . Try a different color and style :winkwink: . Loooooove The 4400! Started watching it years ago then we stopped getting cable and I never saw the last six or so episodes :dohh: . Now I get to start over :dance: . Right now I'm working on finishing up Lost and smack dab in the middle of quite a few other things (loooooooooove Breaking Bad!)

What time is your appt *Sis*? I've got a confirm this morning so heading to the gym now, then shower, then packing up the kids and out the door :) . I keep having to pee so hopefully I can hold it for the next almost three hours :haha: .


----------



## kfs1

Happy Belated Fezzle!


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-Yes, Happy Belated Birthday!!! I was a week off.

garfie-Your story was great! I wouldn't even know half the people you mentioned if they knocked on my front door. Sorry your panties didn't really work. They half worked, but I'd still hide them for a year from now. hee hee. So glad you had an awesome time. I love that you did something you just wanted to do. I like that attitude!

Sis-don't worry. NYC isn't going anywhere. Did I miss your update from your scan?

SPP-Hope your test goes well this morning too! Do you really have to hold your pee for 3 hours? Seems like a lot.

I'm back from my night at work. Everything was delayed, which was making me more and more tired. I was planning on getting home before hubs woke up, but to no avail. :sad2: He was dressed and ready for work when I pulled in. I'm about to go to bed now, and then I have a lunch date at 1pm, and a nail appt at 4:30, I think. These gel nails are getting on my nerves. They just look better than my real nails underneath. I'm trying to grow out my real nails after acrylic abuse for 4 months.

Have a great Friday, all!


----------



## Sis4Us

So glad I got Bloods SPP NO way I could hold that Long!!! :haha: GL!!!!

Ok gotta get the LO ready and myself then going to meet my BFF after my scan for lunch will update u when I can!!! :)


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*terri*, I guess I don't *have* to hold it that long but I figure the longer the better :p . Have fun at lunch and getting your nails done :) . I believe I read somewhere that massaging your nails and cuticles with a high quality oil or lotion (I love organic extra virgin coconut oil myself :D ) will help you grow strong, beautiful nails :thumbup: .

Have fun at lunch and at your scan *Sis*! :)

Alright, we're off!


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, Sis!

Thanks for the birthday wishes! It was a very low key birthday. I didn't want to go out to eat because of Valentine's Day, so we decided to make a nice meal at home and save the meal out for another time. It was a really nice, relaxing weekend so perfect!


----------



## Wish4another1

Fezzle - yes yes Happy Belated Birthday!!! 

garfie - how exciting - your time in London sounds fabulous!!! I don't know many of those singers either but who cares!!! You were with the rich and famous daarrrling... :thumbup::thumbup: and glad you finally got some action from the hubby... these men... where are the ones that want it all the time??? I keep hearing about these mystery men...just don't seem to see them... they are like Bigfoot!!! :haha:

SPP - I am too old to hold my pee for over three hours!!! my daughter makes fun of me cause I am always running to the bathroom!! 

terri - sorry your plans did not work out just as you wanted! I hope you were able to get some sleep - that day time sleep is not always the best... and :happydance: for lunch and getting your nails done - maybe your prenatals will help with the nail repair???

felicity - did you ever choose your dessert? I will take one of each... :winkwink:

Vjean - I like your texting the picture to the hubby - My hubby never knows if I test - so I keep thinking what will I do if its positive - but in reality I won't be able to hold it in...so he will know right away...:shrug:

nessaw - BIG :hugs::hugs: to you... I hope your doing ok...

Oldermom - Hope Maine is a relaxing refreshing respite (ok enough with the R's) :hugs:

AFM - yeah nothing going on ... hubbs is already feeling frisky - which is awesome except AF is still here :nope: damn... hoping she leaves TODAY!! but that would be two days earlier than normal ...so probably not!!
TGIF Ladies!!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*Wish* you can always hope AF twists her ankle and cuts her stay short! :winkwink:

Sounds like a lovely time *Fezzle* <3 . We would have gone down the same path :) .

Back from my confirm and the peesticks don't lie :haha: .


----------



## terripeachy

That's awesome SPP!! They sure don't! I hope you are now feeling much better/safer about everything. How did you tell your family/hubs whoever, or have you? Wish and I love the deets!

Wish-I hope so. Everyone always says that their hair and nails were so nice when they were taking prenatals. I'm not worried about my hair (ha ha), but I do hope that my nails get repaired soon.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well Dr says everything looks Good My Lil One is starting to Form I go back 3/4 to check the Sac and see how Many but it looks like one right now!!!

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/03e65190b7b55a2233313764a631e212_zps038652e2.jpg

Crazy thing is my Follies were on the right but my Corpus Luteum is on the left babe seems to be forming where I felt the Pinches and Pokes nite B4 my BFP!! :)


----------



## Radkat

Garfie - That sounds like so much fun! Rubbing elbows and all. I think that boy thought you were someone famous. 

Happy Birthday to Fezzle and Sis!

Terri - Sorry the BDing didn't work out. Hope the lunch and nails were more successful! He'll have to make up for it!

Wish - Get outta here AF. On to BDing!

SPP - Congrats for a confirmation pee stick.

AFM - Got another beta # back. Kinda more of the same. Not doubling as I would like, but still going up. I did one of those calculators and it's still at doubling every 80 hours. 48-72 is more desirable. Another round of betas next week. I asked if an early ultrasound would be helpful. The nurse said the dr usually doesn't do them before 7 weeks because there isn't much to see other than a sac, but she would ask the dr. 

My #s for those that are curious. She wasn't worried about P drop. Still taking the cream.
2/11 - hcg - 180; P - 37.5
2/13 - hcg - 267
2/19 - hcg - 930; P - 24.5.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Nope *terri*, not feeling the least bit safe :p . I needed their peestick for insurance purposes :haha: . You don't wanna know how many undie checks I've done today or how many times I've felt myself up to gauge my boob fluctuations :blush: . 

Yay!! Excellent appt *Sis* :dance: .

Even more than the numbers *Radkat*, how do you _feel_ doll? :hugs: How far along are you now? 5w3d's? I read somewhere that I can't recall right now that progesterone can drop for a spell after eating. Grow baby grow!! <3


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Have you seen this thread in First Tri *Radkat*?

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-did-your-hcg-levels-double-every-2-days.html


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis-Love your baby pic!!! 
Radkat-Your numbers look good to me! 
Garfie-Your night sounded wonderful!!! 
Terri-FX that you BD tonight!!


----------



## Radkat

SPP - I feel OK. Some cramps, but mild and not constant. Teeny bits of nausea in the afternoon and evening which is how it was with LO. I have seen that thread. Thanks for pointing it out. I didn't do bloods with LO so who knows maybe she was like that too. I've been doing the undies check too.


----------



## Fezzle

Sis- glad everything is looking good!

Radkat- glad those numbers are going up! Fx they'll keep increasing!


----------



## battyatty

*Sis* Thank you for posting the scan, cant wait to see the next one on the 4th of March 

*Garfie* Sounds like a great night, but defo hide those undies!!!!:argh:

*Terri* I have heard that eating jelly cubes helps with growing strong nails! 

*Fezzle* and *Sis* Happy Birthday!:cake:

*Wish* Nothing worse than wanting to get jiggy with it and you cant! Boo!

*SPP* I'm so glad you got your confirmation!:thumbup::happydance:

*Radkat* I am sure your numbers are growing just fine, they are going up and thats the most important thing... :hugs:

AFM Eventually got DF to :sex: but too little too late lol Im not sure whats going on with this cycle..... FF has me Oing on CD9, I'm sure its more like 12? 
Although on a good note, my mum has the kids for the weekend, so last night I had a romantic evening with DF (delayed Valentines, due to bad weather and lack of power!) , with a few glasses of Chianti! :wine: Naughty, naughty. But by bed time I had a terrible sore throat, then during the night my temp went way up? Hope I am not coming down with something???:cold:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*terri* I realized I only answered part of your question, doh! I was trying to figure out a creative way to tell DH but he knows my cycle too well :haha: . He's super excited though :) . Told the kids day before yesterday and my Littler is super excited while my Bigger says another baby will drive him crazy and ruin his life :rofl: . He's still excited though even with his protests lol. Not going out of my way to tell most other people for a while, though if it's brought up we'll take each situation as it comes. 

*Radkat*, I didn't have betas done with my boys either (didn't even know what a beta was 'til my third pregnancy/first m/c) so I wouldn't know what might be my norm either. I've chosen not to do betas this time either b/c I know it would fuel the panic/worry/fear I'm fighting so hard to manage. Hope you're feeling peaceful and connected! <3

*atty*, going just by temps I'd say CD9 as well but time will tell it! Blech, hope you're not getting sick. Sounds like a wonderful time was had with the DF though :bunny: . Chianti sounds sooooo tasty :wine: .


----------



## garfie

As promised:blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## battyatty

Garfie whit woo you worked that red carpet lady!! You look fabulous!!!

I'm just snuggled on the sofa with a huge bowl of homemade humus ( made with kidney beans, ran out of chickpeas) a bottle of beer. Just waiting for the Ireland match in the six nations against England. Hon Ireland!!!


----------



## terripeachy

garfie-You look fabulous and so happy. What a fun night...priceless!

batty-I would agree with Ffoe and say you O'd on CD9. But..if you didn't BD before then, let's say CD12. hee hee. Glad you and DF got to have a belated Valentine's date. I hope it was wonderful.

Sis-Great picture!! Keep growing little girl.

SPP-Well, at least the kids are happy and excited. A baby would ruin his life? Uh...ok. Kids are so dramatic sometimes. HA!!HA!!

AFM-My nail appointment and lunch were great, and hubs did make it up to me. Of course, I thought my temperature would jump this morning, but nada. I'm being patient. Yesterday, I felt a little odd. I was hoping it was O pain and that egg was on the move, but who knows. Today I am back to normal. 

I took Roxy to the SPCA this morning to have her checked out and to return her. Thank goodness she has a little bit of a cold, so I get to keep her another week!! You can't put a dog that has green snot flying everywhere up for adoption! It's gross, but I like her, so I just have a tissue handy at all times. She was happy to see her friends at the SPCA.

I guess I'll start the March testing thread on the other side, but I'm going to try not to be so chatty over there ONLY because it is hard to keep up. No one else seems to want to do it, and I don't mind. Plus, I really should be in my TWW by now. HA!!HA!!


----------



## battyatty

Well if I take CD9 then BD is low with 3 days before and day after O. If I take CD12 then it's good accordion to FF as it only 2 days before! Oh well looks like my earliest test will be March 1st...


----------



## terripeachy

I'll add you on the other thread, and sorry, I called you batty again. It's a bad habit. :friends: hee hee.


----------



## battyatty

terripeachy said:


> I'll add you on the other thread, and sorry, I called you batty again. It's a bad habit. :friends: hee hee.

Batty, Atty. Any, either will do lol. Think I must of been hormonal that day! Lol


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Ooooohhh, *garfie*! Lookie you gal! Gorgeous pic; you look like you were having so much fun :D .

*atty* our DS2 was conceived with BD from O-3 :thumbup: . It's totally possible so don't slim your chances unnecessarily :winkwink: . I'll see if I can find the stats for conception with BD 3,2, and 1 as well as day before O and O day. IIRC O-2 is best then O-3, O-1, and O day being the lowest chance.

*terri* I was just about to ask how your lunch and nail appt went :) . Glad you get to keep Roxy a bit longer, even if she is snotty :p .


----------



## battyatty

SweetPotatoPi said:


> *atty* our DS2 was conceived with BD from O-3 :thumbup: . It's totally possible so don't slim your chances unnecessarily : . I'll see if I can find the stats for conception with BD 3,2, and 1 as well as day before O and O day. IIRC O-2 is best then O-3, O-1, and O day being the lowest chance.

I can totally agree with the 0-2 as that's when I got my BFP last sept. The one thing I will say and I will apologise in advance for tmi on CD9 I got the best ewcm ever, It stretched to 3 inches. Mine is usually only 1/2 inch! So who knows???


----------



## felcity 45

Garfie - Sounds ilke you had a fab night and you looked the business too. Love that picture on the red carpet:coolio:.

Wish - I couldn't choose...I love ANY cake lol:blush:

Sis - So pleased your appointment went well, you can enjoy your weekend now :happydance:

Atty - My mum used to say the same thing about jelly cubes, used to make me laugh as she always bites her nails!! :haha: Did you do anything different to get better EWCM this cycle?? I can't remember the last time I had decent stretch lol mine tends to be watery now, occasionally gets stretchy but not much sorry TMI :wacko:

Radcat - Those numbers are on the up :thumbup:

Terripeachy - Roxy will be well pleased with that outcome :winkwink: 

SPP - If I O on CD 14 and :sex: CD 12,13 and 14 but not after would I be ok and Is it worth trying today CD17?? OH Is always ready but I have been tired and grumpy since O and have spurned his advances:dohh: Feel like I haven't given my self a good chance this cycle and wasted my Clomid:cry:

Really fancy a glass of :wine: tonight but being good :nope: although have lost 4lb since Monday so it's spurring me on :headspin:

Hope you ladies are enjoying your weekend. x


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*terri* I also meant to say omg, yessssssss to dramatic children :wacko: lol. Guess how many fights I've broken up today :haha: . And then there was the simple matter of clipping my Littler's dangly pinky toenail to stop it from hurting him which _almost_ turned epic battle, lol. 

Really, sounds like you're totally in *atty* :) . I am :ninja: your TWW lol.

*felicity* you've got excellent timing girl! :thumbup: You guys hit exactly where you need to so no worries about wasted Clomid, ha! BD 3 days after O isn't going to do anything for catching the egg since she's long gone but I have read that lovin' in the TWW where you, erh, get to your pinnacle as well, ahem, may help implantation :) . I'll have to look for where I read that. If I was feeling :trouble: personally I'd skip it ;-).

And while I'm at it, here's one NEJM article I found:

https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJM199512073332301

as well as

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/The-Fertile-Window---Scientific-Literature-Review.html

and this American Pregnancy Association article with mention of the OV-Watch fertility monitor:

https://americanpregnancy.org/gettingpregnant/PEovwatch.htm

Fascinating stuff!

Gah! More fighting children, gotta run!


----------



## felcity 45

Wow, SPP that is fascinating, thank you so much for posting that. ooooh those little :spermy: could have got to the eggie after all:yipee:

As for the other I did wonder whether that would help or hinder, always been slightly cautious after O with:sex: just in case :wacko: would be nice to know if it is Ok lol


----------



## terripeachy

You started taking your temperature at the right time, felcity, and yes, I think you timed it pretty well too!

I'll have to check out those articles later. Thanks

SPP-You and your family are always into something. HA!!HA!! I hope you were able to stop the fights again. :haha: Wow.

It's warm here today, so hubs went out to the golf range while I am working on my motorcycle group's newsletter. Pages (Apple software) updated their software and it's like starting all over again. I think it has some bugs in it too, and it's driving me crazy (batty?). HA!!HA!! I hope I can get this finished tonight. I don't want to have to redo everything in Word. Ugh...


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Terri just told me about this. This is a great idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

:hi: Mom I'll ad U!!!

Terri yay for having a Snuggle Bug a week longer My Pibble has been laying next to me since my BFP(shes always been a Mommas girl)I came to the couch last nite cuz she was makin me sweat and I woke up w her BIG Ole booty next to me!!! :haha:

SPP why is it w All boys they act like girls my boys are the same way Drama Queens :haha: 

Well I went to the resale today for Knick knacks and found Everything Pink started to think but its a Boy :nope: I bought 3 lil dresses and I'm saying Girl until I'm told otherwise!! ;)

I also got some Confetti Eggs I'm going to put lil baby notes in for everyone Tom at my Bday BarBQ!!! :happydance:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Yep, it's always live around here *terri* :haha: . I hope the glitches get worked out!

For whatever reason I thought you were already over here *MO3G* :p .

You're gonna do a Balki Bartokomous style Dance of Joy on the u/s machine if this is a girl *Sis* :haha: . And yes, these boys are a trip!


----------



## oldermom1975

VJean said:


> :happydance:
> 
> https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/001855241ea71b28413746d539339785.jpg

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
VJEAN!!!!




SweetPotatoPi said:


> *Wish* you can always hope AF twists her ankle and cuts her stay short! :winkwink:
> 
> Sounds like a lovely time *Fezzle* <3 . We would have gone down the same path :) .
> 
> Back from my confirm and the peesticks don't lie :haha: .

Awesome, SPP!




Radkat said:


> AFM - Got another beta # back. Kinda more of the same. Not doubling as I would like, but still going up. I did one of those calculators and it's still at doubling every 80 hours. 48-72 is more desirable. Another round of betas next week. I asked if an early ultrasound would be helpful. The nurse said the dr usually doesn't do them before 7 weeks because there isn't much to see other than a sac, but she would ask the dr.
> 
> My #s for those that are curious. She wasn't worried about P drop. Still taking the cream.
> 2/11 - hcg - 180; P - 37.5
> 2/13 - hcg - 267
> 2/19 - hcg - 930; P - 24.5.

Those numbers sound fine to me, they are trending upwards, and that is a good sign.:hugs::hugs::hugs: I know it is too hard to relax, but know we are all pulling for you here!




garfie said:


> As promised:blush:

Awesome, garfie!! So glamorous!




SweetPotatoPi said:


> BD 3 days after O isn't going to do anything for catching the egg since she's long gone but I have read that lovin' in the TWW where you, erh, get to your pinnacle as well, ahem, may help implantation :) . I'll have to look for where I read that. If I was feeling :trouble: personally I'd skip it ;-).
> 
> And while I'm at it, here's one NEJM article I found:
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJM199512073332301
> 
> as well as
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/The-Fertile-Window---Scientific-Literature-Review.html
> 
> and this American Pregnancy Association article with mention of the OV-Watch fertility monitor:
> 
> https://americanpregnancy.org/gettingpregnant/PEovwatch.htm

I would really like to see that info on BD and implantation, when you have a chance to find it! :) Thanks for the knowledge, SPP!!

Oh, AFM: We are in the States!!!! :)
Soooooooo jetlagged...that is why I haven't really been on. Tired, tired, tired!! I will still be away for a few days, we have our big appointment with the good doctor on Monday, and DD and I don't get to Maine until next Friday night. Right now we are with DH's sister in NJ, and we travel to Va after our appointment on Monday to see DH's parents. 
I will update after our appointment- it is when we will have our first spate of tests. I am very curious to see what tests he ordered....


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Glad to have u Back Oldermom!!!! :hugs: 

Hope the Apt sheds some lite on things for Ya!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

SPP-I thought Momof3 was over here too, but then I remembered she was on TTC break, so she probably didn't know about it since it all began this month. Welcome again Momof3! You got me good with the Balki reference. HA!!HA!!

Oldermom-So glad you made it back to the states. I figured you were jet lagged big time, and you are going to be a driving maniac going to NJ and VA and Maine. Enjoy yourself and get some rest while visiting your family. I can't wait to hear what the good doctor says. fx fx for you!

Sis-I'm usually cold, so I'm happy i have a full time bedmate now (hubs). My dog used to sleep on the bed HA!!HA!! but my fosters always sleep in their crates. They are usually dirty AND I don't want them to get used to sleeping on the bed because their future family may not allow that. Glad Pibbles is keeping you company. I can't wait to hear about the excitement at your bday party tomorrow. woohoo!!


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis-I am not even pregnant and I looked up baby girl patterns for me to knit! 
Oldermom-I've been to UAE, OMG the time difference is a killer! 
Momof3-Yea welcome back! 

AFM-waiting to my positive OPK. We are doing to some home improvement projects this weekend. That should help keep my mine of TTC for at least a little bit!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Can't remember where I read the female orgasm/implantation info but here's one of the pages I came across earlier:

https://www.fertilityafter40.com/ca...on-or-during-the-ldquotwo-week-waitrdquo.html

I haven't seen a concrete answer saying yay or nay on any of the pages I've looked at either way. I'm thinking that in general female orgasm during the TWW is fine unless something specific has been found that makes it not a good idea.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*oldermom*!! :hugs: Rest up doll and enjoy your family. Can't wait to hear how the appt goes :) .

*terri* I still love that show :haha: .

What are ya'll working on *Blues*?


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

And definitely welcome back on board *MO3G*! :dust: I dusted you in the other thread but more never hurts :haha: .


----------



## oldermom1975

Blueshoney said:


> Sis-I am not even pregnant and I looked up baby girl patterns for me to knit!
> Oldermom-I've been to UAE, OMG the time difference is a killer!
> Momof3-Yea welcome back!
> 
> AFM-waiting to my positive OPK. We are doing to some home improvement projects this weekend. That should help keep my mine of TTC for at least a little bit!

Good luck keeping your mind from TTC- I have never been able to do it! Home improvements are pretty fun, though. DH and I love them!
What were you in the UAE for, if you don't mind me asking?




SweetPotatoPi said:


> *oldermom*!! :hugs: Rest up doll and enjoy your family. Can't wait to hear how the appt goes :) .
> 
> *terri* I still love that show :haha: .
> 
> What are ya'll working on *Blues*?

Thanks SPP! And thanks ladies, for the support! You guys are rocks! :flower::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Havent heard from Vjean since the BFP I hope everything is Ok???!???!!

I'll post pics of the Beans spilling and my cake Tom!! Hopefully I can sleep tonite Nitey Nite ladies!!! :)


----------



## nessaw

We are officially back in the game! But going for ntnp this month as our wedding is in about 40ish weeks time! I don't mind being pg for it but maybe not ready to drop.


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! I hope you have a wonderful day today. <3<3

Great news, nessaw! 

ERose/VJean-Yoohoo? Hope you guys are doing ok. We miss you!!

AFM-I'm debbie downer this morning. My temperature is the same again and my thermometer is working. I know yesterday I said I'd be patient, but I'm tired of being patient. I had a neg. OPK yesterday so I think this month is a bust. :cry: This just sucks.


----------



## battyatty

felcity 45 said:


> Atty -Did you do anything different to get better EWCM this cycle?? I can't remember the last time I had decent stretch lol mine tends to be watery now, occasionally gets stretchy but not much sorry TMI :wacko:

*Felicity* I have no idea where my amazing ewcm came from? I just check every morning and usually I find it hard to find any stretch! :wacko: 



SweetPotatoPi said:


> Can't remember where I read the female orgasm/implantation info but here's one of the pages I came across earlier:
> 
> https://www.fertilityafter40.com/ca...on-or-during-the-ldquotwo-week-waitrdquo.html
> 
> I haven't seen a concrete answer saying yay or nay on any of the pages I've looked at either way. I'm thinking that in general female orgasm during the TWW is fine unless something specific has been found that makes it not a good idea.

*SPP* I wish I knew the definitive answer to this question, I have read so much and I cant find a yes or no!I will let you into an oddity about me.... Each time I have been pregnant, if I orgasm it hurts like hell, I can actually feel my uterus pulsating in waves! The earliest I feel this is from just 4 weeks, its one of my definate pregnancy symptoms. So knowing how much my uterus moves I am scared to O during my TWW!:winkwink:



terripeachy said:


> AFM-I'm debbie downer this morning. My temperature is the same again and my thermometer is working. I know yesterday I said I'd be patient, but I'm tired of being patient. I had a neg. OPK yesterday so I think this month is a bust. :cry: This just sucks.

Dont throw in the towel just yet Terri, it maybe you are just a little late this month! Look at me I am so damn early! :flower::flower:


----------



## Fezzle

Happy birthday, Sis!

Terri- hope you get that +OPK and temperature shift soon!

AFM- still bleeding, but it's nice to have a period after over 6 months without a real flow!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Woohoo! Nothin' wrong with some NTNP to prime the pump *nessaw* :) .

Happy Happy Born Day *Sis*! Enjoy the party :cake: ; can't wait to hear how it went! :munch: 

That's one helluva preggo symptom *atty*! :winkwink: I could definitely see being hesitant for TBO during the TWW then! 

Massive :hugs: *terri* :hugs: . Yes, O may very well be taking her sweet time so don't give up just yet. Deeeeeeep breath, feels a little better yes? Enjoy service today doll :flower: .

Sending up a hurrah for AF for you then *Fezzle* :winkwink: . I hope this means she's getting her booty back on track :) .

Alright, off for my run!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks SPP. I was feeling better. HA! I just put on makeup to get ready to go to church, and you have me weeping. I'm going to be a mess today. Thanks for the flower! Enjoy your run today!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks for the Bday Wishes ladies I'm tuning 28 today for the 10th Time!!! ;) ;)

Terri I would say your body is still out of wack from the BC your temps seem to be very Erratic hopefully it will work it's self out soon or I would suggest VITEX it works !!!
Big :hugs: to u !!!! 

Batty I'm the same way DH keeps asking when can we party???? Ummm I guess now but I'm afraid so we wait I'll have to entertain him other ways ;)

Well I'm off to iHop hopefully I can eat w all the smells then we r having a tiny party w family and friends @ 3 PM !!!! :happydance:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

terripeachy said:


> Thanks SPP. I was feeling better. HA! I just put on makeup to get ready to go to church, and you have me weeping. I'm going to be a mess today. Thanks for the flower! Enjoy your run today!

I would come ruin a good makeup job wouldn't I :winkwink: .

Well thanks a lot *Sis*, now I want IHOP :dohh: lol.


----------



## terripeachy

I will look into the Vitex, Sis. I also just read that Fertilaid for women has vitex in it, so maybe I'll go that route. Who knows what is going on. I hope ihop was just what you wanted/needed! 

SPP-I am feeling much better, and there's always more makeup. :) hee hee. I wear it so rarely, I have plenty.


----------



## felcity 45

Happy Birthday Sis, have a great party. Terri hopefully your temp will jump tomorrow:shrug: mine dropped today but I didn't have a great night the other half started with Sciatica he was in agony all night :wacko: I presume it effects your temps?

4 DPO today and still feeling grumpy lol, putting it down to lack of sleep last night, on the brighter side went to see my DD with her 18wk old DD swimming, it was lovely, she will be able to swim like a :fish: when shes older :thumbup:


----------



## nessaw

Happy birthday sis.x


----------



## Blueshoney

SweetPotatoPi-I am trying to update my kitchen. My place was built in 1982 or 83. It is very 80s. I am using Rustoleoum Countertops Transformations. Currently I have ugly butcher block laminate but at the same time didn't want to spend 10 grand updating it! Rather save that if I need fertility testing or treatments! You can see the process here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnONl72We0g. I'll be updating my cabinets next. 

Oldermom-My father works in UAE. I visited twice. It was a beautiful.


----------



## Wish4another1

Ladies I need your opinions- I start OPKs on day 5 because I have short cycles - today I think my test was positive - 4 days earlier than the last two cycles??? Is this bad??? I started vitex this cycle maybe that? I'm so confused - I've tried on three different devices to upload the pic of the tests but everything is against me... It seems...


----------



## Smiles013

First...happy birthday Sis!!! Hope it's a fantabulous one and hopefully you survived the multiple smells in IHOP and enjoy your birthday bash. 

Terri....I know it can be very frustrating and it's okay to be a Debbie Downer every now and then but just don't stay there. This while process wears on you mentally and emotionally but please know that your blessings will come and they will come in abundance. :hugs:

Garfield......you look marvelous!!!!!!

Oldermom...enjoy your trip, you'll be in my neck of the woods when you're on the NJ leg of your trip. Hope all goes well with your appointment. 

SPP... Glad you got your insurance pee stick. :happydance: Now we're getting down to business. Lol

Now as far as sex during the TWW,etc. In all the reading that I did I do remember reading something that says if you continue to have sex after you O it actually helps with implantation. Something about the sperm helping the fertilized egg down the tubes or something. Hey, I say as long as it's not painful to you keep the bed rockin' :thumbup: 

AFM....I find myself getting all paranoid and I feel the fear of the what if monster rear it's ugly head. To help ease some of that fear I've taken to listening to the heartbeat on my Doppler every morning and I also try to in the evening as well. Having it really puts my mind at ease on the days I am being a nervous nelly. Today I allowed myself to buy the items to pick in the kid's bags for their announcement about the baby. Just need to write notes " from the baby" to attach and they'll be ready. We're going to tell them in a couple more weeks which will be exciting. :happydance: 

Oh and hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-I have no idea, but get BD'ing if you can!!
I had trouble uploading pics too. I could only do it from my phone, and then it turned out sideways. I can help load a chart, but not post a pic. hee hee. Sorry. 

Smiles-Thanks, babe. That's so nice that you can hear the heartbeat. I'm sure it's very calming. The stuff in the kids' bags sounds fun too. Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri- we :sex: last night not knowing we would have pos opk at noon today!! So we are going to do some more tonight and see if my temp rises in the am... What a weird cycle already!!! 
Sorry about your temps I bet yours rises tomorrow!!!

Happy birthday Sis hope your day was awesome !!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks for all the Bday Wishes U guys R the Best!!! :hugs:

I've had a pretty good day and All the bigs attacked me w the Eggs!!! :haha:

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/7d910c3f445ebbf1eea0a541701a4e53_zpsce63393a.jpg

I better go get the Confetti out my Undies and hair!! :haha:


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis that stuff looks awesome!!! You are so creative!!! Love it!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*Wish*, ha! Nice timing! :thumbup: Keep BD'ing :) .

*Smilies*, I keep trying to decide if I want to get a Sonoline B if this pregnancy makes it to heartbeat checkable by doppler status. Guess I'll cross that bridge if I get to it!

Those eggs are too adorable *Sis*!

*Blues*, wow! That looks so easy and fun! Very nice then :thumbup: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Glad you're feeling better *terri* :kiss: . Sooooo stalking the March thread :ninja: .


----------



## Sis4Us

It took my Mom a Lil to get it even Though her egg Said Grandma In It!!! :haha:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Happy Birthday, sis! I love your egg/note idea. :thumbup:


----------



## battyatty

*SIS *Happy Birthday! Yay!!! I know wee bit late.... sorry


----------



## garfie

Happy Belated Birthday Sis - sounds like a good time was had by all :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

Those chick/eggs are so cute, Sis! You are so creative. I love that idea.

Wish-Yeah, good call on BD'ing. Not sure what's going on with your body, but I guess as long as your temp goes up, and you get your BD'ing in you can't go wrong. 

SPP-Your ticker cracks me up. The baby has more brain cells than Paris Hilton! Amazing! Yeah, keep stalking the March thread. Some new people have joined. :)

Blues-I didn't watch the video, but at first, I thought that was your DH. HA!!HA! I was like, 'um..I need some work done. I have a butcher block counter.' HA!!HA!!


----------



## kfs1

Sis - Happy Belated Birthday! :cake:

Wish - I'm with you with the strange cycle this month. My peak was early, too, and my temps look strange to me. Either way, we've been bd'ing like crazy and I'm sure my husband wants to kill me at this point.

That being said, I always have to explain to my husband how short of a window we have each month and he's very supportive _before_ my peak but then he tends to not be as happy when I have to ask him to bd during that time. I guess it takes the romance out of it though. :)

Terri - great temp jump!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Again ladies I keep having BAD dreams and Insomia which is strange I was always tired w the Boys!! :shrug:

Hope fully I'll be able to relax after my U/S!!! ;)

Wish the VITEX will boost your LH so u might get a Longer surge or stronger so it's detected earlier!!! GL
It usually takes a few months to build up in the body how much are u taking pr day??

Happy Monday Everyone!!


----------



## felcity 45

Looks like someone's Eggy is on the move!! lol Nice temp shift Terri :wohoo:


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Yeah, I hear you on having to remind your husband about the fertile window. Why??? Why?? They are always gung-ho at the wrong times. HA!!HA!! Thanks for noticing my temp. jump. 

Watch...my hubs will be all gung-ho today after completely snoozing all day yesterday from being hungover. All I can do is shake my head.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Yes, love the temp jump *terri*! :thumbup: You got me rollin': "I was like, 'um..I need some work done. I have a butcher block counter.' HA!!HA!!" :rofl: 

*Sis* I'm having insomnia and intense dreams too. Well, I always have intense dreams but still :haha: . I keep falling asleep earlier than I would like but then I randomly wake up and I'm all :xmas22: . Eventually I fall back asleep :shrug: . I had a pretty kick-butt apocalypse/post apocalypse dream last night :p .


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - see I told you temp jump today... :happydance: it is frustrating when our bodies don't do what we WANT them to do WHEN we want them to do it!!!! :growlmad:

Sis - I am taking 400mg of VITEX twice a day - with planning on stopping the second dose after O is confirmed... I have no idea what is going on - OPK was very positive this morning too... do you think I am taking too much? I took fertilaid my last two cycles and it has VITEX in it - but I don't know how much... Here's hoping your bad dreams go away... tell em to hit the road!!! :haha:

kfs1 - my temps have been crazy too - I actually had 2 days of Post O temps during my 4 day AF - but I figured I was doing something wrong... :shrug:
I hear you about explaining things to the DH - when I told him my OPK was positive he was upset that we should've waited - I had to explain I had no idea it would be positive so early and that it wasn't a bad thing to :sex: the night before it turns positive... :dohh: 


AFM - temp went up a little this morning... got the hubby :sex: last night... not sure if we go again tonight or take a night off and do more tomorrow... im just not good at guessing at these things... 

:hi: everyone Happy Monday


----------



## Smiles013

Sis.....you're like Martha Stewart and what not! Love those egg announcements, I'm so not creative! Lol. 

SPP....I googled that Doppler, looks niiiiiiice. I'm using a very low tech one I borrowed from my gf but I'm tempted to get that one! Lol. It's funny when I listen on the Doppler I swear I hear 2 different beats. Both still fast but one seems a tad slower than the other. They are close together but not in the same spot. Who knows maybe it's an echo I'm hearing. But I never heard that when I used Dopplers to listen to the other two. 

Terri....:happydance: on the temp jump. 

Today I have my 4 week check up appt. They won't do much, I think weight and listen to the heartbeat on their Doppler but Friday I have the genetic counseling appt and ultrasound that looks for certain things- what these things are exactly I don't know but anytime I go for an u/s or test I get nervous. :cry:


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish I think u r good at That dose that's what I did 400X2 b4 O 400X1 after O and currently!! 
I would get 4-5 days of +++++ OPKs sometimes but I still got my BFP it's just boosting that LH maybe it was low b4 !!!! GL

Terri glad u got that Jump Party Hardy Lady!!! ;)

SPP so weird I'm usually hard to wake in the AM sometimes well not anymore I'm up w the Sun :haha: Its strange but I'll take the extra Energy over Tired any day!! :haha:

Smiles it might be your heart u r hearing IDK never used a Doppler but I might have to get that one SPP is talking about EBay here I come!! 
Also I'm sure your Apt will go well it's always nerve racking every Lil test but It's for the best and B4 u know it u will have a Sweet Baby!!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - if you had 4-5 days of + OPK's - how did you know when you O'd??? was it after the + started to fade or during those days? or just watch your temps? I am sure I won't get the DH to :sex: 5 days in a row :shock:
and maybe that little one in the belly is a morning baby??? I have heard you take on the personality of the little one while preg...

I think I would like to have a doppler at home... :) to be able to hear the little hearbeat everyday would be cool... 

Smiles - Good luck at your appointment - I am sure all is fine :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

I would just go by temps usually my temp would jump around the 2nd day of ++++s!!!

We also did a few days after o too just to be safe if DHs count and morph is low u might want to try every other day to give those guys time to reboot!!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-Wishing you the best at your appointment today. Ask about the two heartbeats. Maybe one is yours! That still sounds so neat to me. Is Friday the day you hear about your hubs' results?

SPP-Glad I made you laugh this morning. I was sitting in bed looking at the man on the video, thinking that. HA!!HA!! I really do have the dreaded butcher block countertop, though. 

Wish-You know you'll ovulated by your temperature jump. Same as before. And because you have 4 or 5 positive OPKs doesn't mean you have to do it every day. Some say every other day is best to get better swimmers, but it's all a mystery. I wouldn't wear your hubs out with this stuff. I am going to swing by the store this afternoon and get some Fertilaid. Hopefully that will help me regulate things.

Sis-Another big jump this morning. Go get 'em girl!

Felcity-Your temp is back up today too..I'm feeling good about this cycle for you.


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis and Terri - thanks for the words of advice and encouragement :hugs:- it is so silly to get stressed out :wacko: over the timing of :sex: but with the hubbies 0%morph (he has plenty of misshaped swimmers - over 260 mil at his SA) I don't want to do too much... of course I am hoping his daily fertiliaid is helping with the 0% - I mean I will take 1% at this rate!! :haha: 

My temp was in Post O range this morning... but we will have to see if that holds for another two mornings... so weird - the temp has just kept going up this cycle... another hmmmmm

I am missing of few of our regulars - Vjean, Erose, Oldermom... hope all is well with you ladies!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Smiles013

Terri and Sis.....First thing I did was check to see if the other heartbeat was mine. Lol. Mine is slower, I heard the pulse of that on the Doppler too. If there is something else to be heard they should pick it up today if not the extensive u/s on Friday will catch it. Lol

Terri...my husband's results may be there today when I go, if not then Wednesday I think since it takes 7 days for blood results to come back. So we shall see. 

Oh and SPP and Sis....weird dreams are an understatement! I don't even watch zombie stuff but I had a dream about killing them and running from them. Then another night I had a dream I got into a fight with Betty White of all people because I was trying to take food off of her plate and apparently she got pissed about it!!! Lmao. I LOVE Betty White too so there is no way I could ever fight that sweet old lady! Lol.


----------



## Sis4Us

^^^^^^^ :rofl: Omg u got me on that one Smiles!!!!


----------



## kfs1

I've had multiple zombie dreams but I also do watch the walking dead and I love zombie movies so it's my own fault. I also have a recurring dream where I'm in school and it's the end of the year or semester and I just realize that I've completely forgotten about a class that i was registered in. I then freak out, debating on whether or not to try going. (Many of my friends have also had this dream.) A new one to add to the list this week though - a bad parenting dream. I had a baby and was carrying him/her around in a carrier but kept leaving him/her places and kept dropping him/her! What is THAT about?


----------



## Wish4another1

Smiles - You are cracking me up with your Betty White dream - hey that is a tough ole bird...she might take you!!! :jo:

kfs1 - i always had dreams of showing up to school with no shoes or that my teeth were falling out...like crumbling... weird....

AFM: I had a dream last night - I ran into a building with my car again... yeah I actually did that for real last year... ran into a dry cleaner... it was chaos with all the little foreign ladies running around speaking crazy - glass everywhere... I am in my uniform... yeah I have never been back... but they have beautiful new windows.... :haha::xmas13:


----------



## Radkat

Smiles - Good luck at your appt. US are fun and a little nerve wracking. 

Wish - Hooray for +OPKs. I think every other day is fine. My DH always needed a break when we would BD for 3 days in a row. So did I!

Terri - Nice jump! 

Re: Dreams... The "forgot to go to class and now it's finals" dream is a super common anxiety dream. As is the teeth crumbling. Weird that that would be common but I guess it is. I had a baby dream where I had a little baby in a wrap and my LO wanted the baby to poop in the potty. Funny.

Not much going on here. Busy weekend. Weird how I'm questioning normal food things again - Like is the cheese in the pupusas at the farmers market pasteurized? Crap can't get the kombucha, it's raw. Asking the honey guys if their honey is pasteurized (it isn't, back to brown sugar in the oatmeal).


----------



## Smiles013

Dreams are weird things! :rofl:

Here is one that weirded me out though. Last January I had a dream I had a baby boy and we named him Daniel. He had grey eyes and was the cutest little kid. For some reason I was carrying him around in one of those reusable cloth shopping bags and then he just dissolved in water and the next thing I know I had a kitten with grey eyes. Now if that's not weird enough, a few months later I went to see this medium and during the session she stopped and listened to whoever was talking to her at the time ( I believe it was my niece at that point) and said to me " who is Daniel?" I damn near fell off my chair! I told her I had a dream about a baby boy named Daniel a few months back and she said my grandfather, grandmother and niece all want me to have Daniel. But when she did the card she said " we'll Daniel might be Daniella actually". Lol. Man was I blown away!


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-That Betty White dream got me good. HA!!HA!! The only time I have vivid dreams/remember my dreams is when I take Theraflu or Nyquil. The Nyquil usually involves murder, and the Theraflu dreams involve being naked in public. Every now and again I welcome a cold so I can have funny/interesting dreams. The rest of the year, I don't have vivid dreams at all.

EDIT-Ooh Smiles. Mark this post. Daniel or Daniella???Are you going to find out what your baby's gender is? Would you name her Daniella or Danielle? This is freaking me out with excitement!!

Radkat-Sorry you have to think about food so much. That makes me nervous. I usually eat anything and everything. Want to trade places??? hee hee. Just kidding. Are you going to put a baby ticker in your signature? I like looking at them almost as much as FFoe charts. 

Wish-you can't leave us hanging. How in the world did you run into a dry cleaners? Were you texting/driving. ooooohhhhhh....this site may be used against you in a court of law. HA!HA!!

kfs1-I'm scared of zombies. My coworker told me to watch Walking Dead, but I'm a little nervous because it sounds scary, and I don't like scary.


----------



## Smiles013

Terri.....I like names that start with K, but I would use Daniel as a middle name if it's a boy and maybe Daniella or another name that starts with a D for a middle name if it's a girl. I don't want to know the sex but my husband does. And as I told him....he needs me there to find out and he needs me to tell him at what appt they can tell us. Lol. I may just " forget" to let him know when that appt is.

Still at the Dr's. She checked for the heartbeat and it's strafe where she checked which is higher than where I check she was able to hear the heartbeat. I'm gonna try higher when I get home. Lol. Heartrate is in the 160's.


----------



## terripeachy

My hubs likes K names. I'm ambivalent. I told him that our first girl is Kamille. hee hee. He thinks I'm joking. It's pseudo French and feminine. I also like Karrie (Car-ee). I knew a girl growing up named Karin (cuh-rin), and I kind of like that too but everyone will say Karen, and that would be annoying.

If I were you, I would forget to tell him because you know he's going to slip at some point, and I'm sure you'll be around when he does! HA!!HA!!

What is strafe? I'm sure it's a typo, but I can't even figure out what it's supposed to be. I get that you need to check higher. hee hee. I assume 160 is good. :shrug:


----------



## Smiles013

Got hubby's blood results back...he's negative for hemoglobin abnormalities and sickle cell. :happydance: The dr rambled something about making sure I still get te genetic counseling on Friday and I have to take my paperwork and his. He said I actually have the sickle cell trait as well I think. Again...weird! I swore I was told I never had the trait. :dohh: I'll know more on Friday for sure.


----------



## Fezzle

GL with your test, Smiles. Good news about your DH's!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Glad all is clear with your DH *Smiles* and keep us updated! Yay for the 160's <3 . Your Betty White dream made me :rofl: . Very cool reading you had! That will be fabulous if she's spot on about a Daniella :) . Oh, and like *Sis* I'm working the EBay angle with the doppler :haha: . They've got some really nice Sonoline B's for waaaaay cheaper than a lot of places.

It's probably some sort of requirement to have bad parenting dreams *kfs1* :haha: .

Yeah *Wish*, how'd you run into a dry cleaners!

*Radkat*, won't the honey in the oatmeal be fine if you just put it in while the pot is still boiling?

Damn *terri*! Murder or nekkid?! :rofl: I really dig Kamilla, very cute :cloud9: .

On u/s's, with our boys we didn't want to know until they were born. For this pregnancy I want to know and DH doesn't. I'll probably win :haha: .


----------



## Sis4Us

Don't we always Win SPP!!!! :haha:

I want to Know and I'm getting the Materna21 so I'll know way in advance I might just get the results and bring them home so I can find out at Home!!! ;)

FYI this baby Loves Taco Bell I've never been a fan but Baby is Obviously I've been craving it for almost 3wks now!!! :shrug:


----------



## VJean

I'm here! Just read pages and pages and I'm sorry I'll never be able to remember everything I want to comment on.

Smiles, your dreams crack me up!:rofl: Glad your hubby's test results came back good! Funny about your names- we will be using Daniel or Danielle as a middle name for our baby, after DHs dad. 

Terri, nice temp jump!

Atty, I hope your appt goes great and you get some answers. 

Sis, happy *late* birthday! Love the eggs!

Radkat, your numbers are rising! That's a good thing. Sometimes our babies do things on their own sweet time!

Wish, a dry cleaner? :saywhat::haha:

Oldermom, glad you made it to the states safely....just reading your trip exhausts me!

I love hearing everyone's opinions/views on finding out the sex. I plan on getting the MaternaT21 or Panorama test at 10 weeks so we'll find out sex super early. We aren't going to tell anyone else thou. 

I highly recommend the Sonoline B doppler. Love mine and can't wait to use it again. 

AFM- had my first beta on Friday, 11 DPO. It came back at 26. My next one is tomorrow am, so I'll have results tomorrow afternoon. I did a CB digital w/ weeks estimator and got 2-3 weeks. Yay! If my HCG was doubling every 48 hours I'd expect tomorrow to be just over 100. But I think 2-3 weeks on the CB in a minimum of 200. I'm sure there is a margin of error, but I know for sure tomorrow. Doc also has me on progesterone. That's been.....interesting. :wacko:

Work has been crazy, but I'll try and do better to keep up. :thumbup:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sorry ladies, been busy the past few days since the weathers been so beautiful here in Nashville and I've been out and about enjoying it!

I've had fun catching up on all of your posts but no way I can respond to all of them. Heck, I don't even know which ones were from the testing thread and which ones were from here! I've mainly been stalking the testing thread, as I'm still not sure what's going on with my cycle and I was taking a Feb break anyhoo. 

So much that I'd love to respond to but not enough time. I just want to send out positive vibes for all of our preggers... I'm very glad to see that everyone is doing great! <3


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Smiles013 said:


> Dreams are weird things! :rofl:
> 
> Here is one that weirded me out though. Last January I had a dream I had a baby boy and we named him Daniel. He had grey eyes and was the cutest little kid. For some reason I was carrying him around in one of those reusable cloth shopping bags and then he just dissolved in water and the next thing I know I had a kitten with grey eyes. Now if that's not weird enough, a few months later I went to see this medium and during the session she stopped and listened to whoever was talking to her at the time ( I believe it was my niece at that point) and said to me " who is Daniel?" I damn near fell off my chair! I told her I had a dream about a baby boy named Daniel a few months back and she said my grandfather, grandmother and niece all want me to have Daniel. But when she did the card she said " we'll Daniel might be Daniella actually". Lol. Man was I blown away!

That is so interesting. I had a dream a little over a month ago that I gave birth on November 1st, but was actually due a little later than that date. Did not know the gender in the dream though. It would be nice if that dream ends up having any meaning, but I'm not holding my breath. Probably just a result of having getting pg on my mind. :haha:


----------



## battyatty

Re Dreams, many years ago, well 20 actually. I used to work in my mums shop as a florist... Anyway I came into work one day and told her I had the worst, scariest dream the night before, and that I woke crying..... she looked at me and said, are you pregnant? I asked why, she said because when she found out she was expecting she had horrible dreams beforehand! I went to the chemist and got a test, sure enough I was! Funny thing was when I told her later that afternoon she just went pure white and dropped straight down onto the floor saying, I'm too young to be a granny!!!! She was 50!
Anyway the dream thing happened with each of my pregnancy, around the 4 week mark......

Anyway ladies I have to away, I have a job interview this morning and must get myself ready! :thumbup:


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck with your interview, atty! My OH has a job interview this morning too!

VJean- glad to hear everything is still going well! Good luck with your next beta numbers!

I've been having really weird dreams the last few night. Mostly involving ex-boyfriends! Then last night I dreamt I was having triplet girls, but they were being born one at a time with months in between them.


----------



## garfie

Batty - Good luck with your interview hun - is it for anything interesting?

AFM - I have well and truly confused FF this month :haha: - I have a few missing temps (due to cold/fever) but if I put in just one missing temp it has me at 7DPO - so is it time to pee on dandelions yet:haha:

Love to all the wonderful ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## battyatty

garfie said:


> Batty - Good luck with your interview hun - is it for anything interesting?
> 
> AFM - I have well and truly confused FF this month :haha: - I have a few missing temps (due to cold/fever) but if I put in just one missing temp it has me at 7DPO - so is it time to pee on dandelions yet:haha:
> 
> Love to all the wonderful ladies
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Not sure if you call it exciting or not lol, Its for a graphic designer at my local council offices! At the moment I am working freelance but due to world recession, work is few and far between......

Anyway its never too early to pee on dandelions! FF did the same to me, there I was expecting to be Oing and FF put me @ 7DPO!!! I am 10 today and trying to hold out till at least 14, I have no symptoms this month, not even phantoms ones lol! 
Right I shouldn't be here, interview in just over an hour and I am not even dressed! :dohh:


----------



## battyatty

Fezzle said:


> Good luck with your interview, atty! My OH has a job interview this morning too!

Oh good luck to your OH too! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm back all ready, wow quick interview and as it was only 20 mins down the road, it seemed super quick! Will find out by Thursday, FX


----------



## terripeachy

Atty-Well, it seems they liked you if they got everything they needed in 20 minutes! Hope it went well. The story about your mom makes me laugh. Especially when she fell to the ground. I could imagine my mom doing something like that. So dramatic!

Vjean-Glad all is well. Let us know what gender your baby is as soon as you know, please! It seems there is a broken link in your chart. I can't click on it. It takes me to the main FF page. Check your signature link and see if you're missing and end link /] (something like that). Waaahhh..Thanks for checking in. We missed you. Now, if ERose would stop by I can quit worrying.

garfie-Sucks about your missing temps. Sometimes I think that I want to not take a temp one day but then I am so obsessed that I think every temp is crucial, so I keep doing it. Psycho much? I'm definitely in the TWW now, so I'm chillin'

SPP-Those crazy dreams of mine give me a little excitement, but they sure are bizarre. I love watching the ID channel, so maybe it's some inner something in me that is curious about all that stuff. I'm not crazy though, so it's never going to happen, but maybe murder/being naked are just on my mind when I'm sleeping. HA!!HA!!

Sis-I love Taco Bell as much as the next girl, but baby craving it is just beyond me. I heart those newish cantina burritos. So much food and so cheap. My second fave are the double deckers (more beans, less meat) and I always finish with a caramel apple empanada. They remind me of the old McD's apple pies.

Katie-Hey chica! 

Smiles-Glad all your testing came out great. Phew!! I'm so relieved for you.


----------



## kfs1

Morning everyone.

LOVE reading about everyone's dreams. Smiles - that's so interesting about Daniel/Daniela!!! I've always wanted to go to a psychic but I'm afraid they're going to be like "your life will be short and miserable" or something terrible. Haha - I'm so positive.

So, I'm not sure if I o'd or not this month. O-time was much easier to distinguish the month where I had my blighted ovum. See attached. What do you girls think?
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 53.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## terripeachy

Looks like you O'd to me, kfs1. There is a distinct rise and it's continuing to go up. When you don't o, your chart is jagged and there are no consistent "high" temperatures. Look at a few of my wayward charts for examples. :wacko:


----------



## kfs1

Thanks, Terri. I'm worried because according to FF, I ovulated on CD9, which can sometimes mean low-quality eggs. In all honesty, though, I could have O'd on CD12 if you look at it. This is the first cycle that I'm charting since my BO so I'm seriously freaking out. I need to get off of google I think!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

:hugs: Vjean so glad u are Aye OK I was worried as I'm a worried Preggo!! :haha:
It's good that u already got a 2-3wks I would say u have another Girl baking u Lucky Dog!! ;)
I'm also getting the Materna21 so I'll update when I know of course!!!

Smiles glad DH came back good I'm sure u r good butnitnwill be nice to be told that by the DR!!

Terri your temps are looking good Chica ;) I've been craving Sour cream I think that's why I want Taco bell it's crazy I know maybe cuz I can't have Milk I'm allergic but it has calcium that I need !!! :shrug:

KFS1 I would say u Od I see the upward climb!! :)

I'm guessing my Neices have been spilling the beans to everyone I have their friends texting me asking questions!!! :haha:

Happy Tuesday lovely ladies!!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

GL on the next betas *VJean*! :dust:

Hi *Katie*! :wave: 

*atty* that's too funny about your mom :haha: . I hope your interview went well and you get a callback! :dust: 

Indeed, it's never too early to pee on dandelions *garfie* no matter what Foe says :haha: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

GL to your DH as well *Fezzle*! :dust:

*Sis* and *terri* you guys have me :xmas22: on the Taco Bell, blech! If I'm gettin' down with some fast food it's Zaxby's FTW :haha: .

*kfs1*, hmm, it does look like you O'd. B/c you don't have many temps before CD9, your fertility monitor gave you a + on CD10, you had ewcf on CD12, and your temp went up more than 2/10's of a degree CD's 13 and 14, I'll tentatively throw out that you O'd CD12. I see why Foe is confused but time will tell it for sure! :ninja: Try not to freak out too, too much :hugs: .

I'm calling O for you *terri*! :dance:

*Sis* generally cow's milk and I don't tend to get along but when pg with my boys it was pizza, ice-cream, mac and cheese, waffles with loads of buttahhhh :haha: , no problems; heaven! How are you energy and m/s-wise? I'm twiddling my thumbs waiting to feel like garbage as that really will make me feel so much better :haha: :wacko: .


----------



## Sis4Us

I am too SPP I generally feel pretty good in the Am!!! :shrug:

If I get yucky it's usually at Nite around 6-7Pm I'm Not quite 6wks yet so hopefully I'll get some more symptoms soon!! ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Sis and SPP. I agree about O. When my temperature started going up yesterday, I felt ok with it, and then today another increase, so I'm just gonna wait now..

kfs1-Yeah, stop googling. Everyone is different and their O dates are different. Check the charts in FF and see how many people O'd on CD 9 and got prego. Just that alone will show you that anything can happen. I have never heard/read that O'ing on CD9 means poor quality eggs. You can find anything you want on the google web, though. And you never know, maybe CD12 really is your day, and you'll find out as you continue temping. 

I've never been to Zaxby's. I'm going to look it up. 

I wish I didn't work with my hands so much. Another one of my weak fingernails broke because I have to pick up and inspect 8000 10cc-vials of liquid today. I'm only on 1000. Booooooo...Maybe if they all break they can all grown back strong. Oh and what's a jelly cube, Felcity/Atty? I'm sure it's gelatin, but it is it like a jello shot? *licking lips* HA!!HA!!


----------



## Hoping4Argyle

Hi everyone! Just joined this thread today. So excited to find it. I will read the previous post later today. 

I'm 37 years old and my hubby is 48. I'm 13dpo and will test tomorrow morning. I took femara 5mg and had a double iui after a trigger shot. I hope it worked but I don't know why I'm doubting it so much. I guess I don't want to get my hopes up and be disappointed. We will see.

I will try to post again later after I read more of the thread.

Wish everyone the best!


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Hoping :hi:

Tell us a Lil bit about UR TTC journey so I can add u to the 1st page!!

What was your IUI Sperm counts?? I got my BFP w 11mil my dr was shocked!! :)

FX u get that BFP too


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Hoping!! Welcome. I hope tomorrow is a success!!

Definitely tell us more about yourself and have fun catching up! HA!!HA!!


----------



## battyatty

Hiya Hoping, and welcome to the nicest, warmest, friendliest ladies you will ever wish to meet! :flower:

kfs1 Dont worry honey, I usually O around 13cd, this month I too got it at 9!!! Hey think of it this way, shorter wait to test! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Welcome *Hoping*! :wave:


----------



## oldermom1975

Smiles013 said:


> Got hubby's blood results back...he's negative for hemoglobin abnormalities and sickle cell. :happydance: The dr rambled something about making sure I still get te genetic counseling on Friday and I have to take my paperwork and his. He said I actually have the sickle cell trait as well I think. Again...weird! I swore I was told I never had the trait. :dohh: I'll know more on Friday for sure.

So happy that you don't have to worry so much about sickle cell. :hugs:




VJean said:


> I'm here! Just read pages and pages and I'm sorry I'll never be able to remember everything I want to comment on.
> 
> 
> Oldermom, glad you made it to the states safely....just reading your trip exhausts me!
> 
> I love hearing everyone's opinions/views on finding out the sex. I plan on getting the MaternaT21 or Panorama test at 10 weeks so we'll find out sex super early. We aren't going to tell anyone else thou.
> 
> I highly recommend the Sonoline B doppler. Love mine and can't wait to use it again.
> 
> AFM- had my first beta on Friday, 11 DPO. It came back at 26. My next one is tomorrow am, so I'll have results tomorrow afternoon. I did a CB digital w/ weeks estimator and got 2-3 weeks. Yay! If my HCG was doubling every 48 hours I'd expect tomorrow to be just over 100. But I think 2-3 weeks on the CB in a minimum of 200. I'm sure there is a margin of error, but I know for sure tomorrow. Doc also has me on progesterone. That's been.....interesting. :wacko:
> 
> Work has been crazy, but I'll try and do better to keep up. :thumbup:

Yeah, 200-2000 is the 2-3 weeks- so that's great! :happydance:
All of the preggo's on this thread just make me so happy!:flower: 
The flight was ok, no major meltdowns and no other problems. It is one of those "forever" flights, though. 



battyatty said:


> Anyway ladies I have to away, I have a job interview this morning and must get myself ready! :thumbup:

Good luck, Atty!!!




Hoping4Argyle said:


> Hi everyone! Just joined this thread today. So excited to find it. I will read the previous post later today.
> 
> I'm 37 years old and my hubby is 48. I'm 13dpo and will test tomorrow morning. I took femara 5mg and had a double iui after a trigger shot. I hope it worked but I don't know why I'm doubting it so much. I guess I don't want to get my hopes up and be disappointed. We will see.
> 
> I will try to post again later after I read more of the thread.
> 
> Wish everyone the best!

Good luck, hoping, and welcome!:flower:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

:kiss: *older* and hoping your time with your family is going well :hugs: . Interesting on the flatline thus far; super steady hormones maybe? Hmm...


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Batty ~ Good luck with getting the job! I hope they pick you. :winkwink:

Sis ~ I hear ya on the Taco Bell. I craved TB with #1. Eventually, DH was like, "Taco Bell AGAIN!?!?" :haha: She also wanted chicken nuggets from Wendy's and no where else, and anything I could put honey mustard dressing or sauce on (salad, pretzels, etc). The nuggets had honey mustard dipping sauce, of course.


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> :kiss: *older* and hoping your time with your family is going well :hugs: . Interesting on the flatline thus far; super steady hormones maybe? Hmm...

Probably...not necessarily a good thing...but oh, well.:dohh:



MomOf3Girls said:


> Batty ~ Good luck with getting the job! I hope they pick you. :winkwink:
> 
> Sis ~ I hear ya on the Taco Bell. I craved TB with #1. Eventually, DH was like, "Taco Bell AGAIN!?!?" :haha: She also wanted chicken nuggets from Wendy's and no where else, and anything I could put honey mustard dressing or sauce on (salad, pretzels, etc). The nuggets had honey mustard dipping sauce, of course.

When I was pg with DD, I craved beef, beef, and more beef. And french fries, of course.


AFM: I am still visiting with family until Saturday, but I am lurking when I can. :)
The doctor's appointment yesterday went well. They took 13 vials of blood from me, and three from DH for the testing. I had a blonde moment though, and forgot to get the list of what they are testing us for. :dohh:
The doc was pretty great, and he answered all of our questions- while cracking jokes the entire time. Very much a relief from most doctors who are so all-business that they can't relate. Anyway, he thought that my immune problems at least partially come from my endometriosis, and recommended that I get another lap to clear out my insides (this time from an expert- someone who does this surgery for fertility on a routine basis). So I will probably get that done sometime in the next few months. The tests won't come back for at least four weeks (ack!!), and he will know more then as to what treatment we will pursue. 
One small shocker, yesterday was CD 7, and I will ovulate in the next few days.:huh: Kinda early....
Anyway, :wave: to everyone, and I will catch up in a few days!


----------



## Sis4Us

That's good to Know Momof3Girls hoping it's a she wanting Sourcream and Baja sauce!! ;)

I wanted Meat w DS1 and DS2 so it's different this time for sure but both my boys where a Lil different one wanted Beef one wanted Chicken!! :haha:

I can't really say I want Meat at all but eat chicken when I can I want peanut butter and Beans for protein cuz the meat sounds gross!! :shrug:


----------



## Katie Potatie

OlderM--I'm so glad to hear about your appt. I truly think this is going to answer some questions for you and get you on the right track for you Baby #2. :) 

And Happy Belated Birthday Sis...loved your little eggs!

Sending warm thoughts to all of you ladies, sorry, I'm just having a really shitty day and can't remember who else I had comments for. :(

I took my daughter to her gymnastics class today, and there were tons of newborn babies there with the mommies who were watching their older kids in gymnastics. My heart broke. They were so little and sweet. It's not so much about even wishing that I had one of them right now, it's the unknowing of if I ever will. It's the unknowing that seems to be the hardest part of this TTC stuff. All the supplements I'm shoving down me and hubby's throats, the disgusting sperm-friendly lube, the OPK's, the symptoms spotting, sticking to a healthy lifestyle and abstaining from hubby's delicious beers on nights I could really enjoy one...all of it for not knowing if it will ever happen again. 

I'm hoping that all of these down in the dump feelings are a result of PMS because I sure would like AF to show up soon so I can know what my body is doing again.

Sorry for the vent but had to release it somewhere!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

:hugs: *Katie*. Yes indeed, it's absolutely the not knowing that's the most unnerving, exhausting, insanity-invoking part of this process. I know that for me, just doing what I do with no special TTC behaviors was necessary for me to keep my sanity; well, half of it. Ok, ok, like 18% of it :p . Even now, there's no guarantees so apart from the obvious like not drinking and such, I'm keeping it moving. I hope you find some balance soon. Definitely I would let myself have some yummy homebrews while TTC :winkwink: . What kinds of things do you enjoy? Do them! Focus on your overall happiness. This process will take us down little by little if we don't give it a good throat punch when it gets overwhelming :hugs: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Love that you guys really vibed with the doc *oldermom* :thumbup: . If only they all had such wonderful bedside manner!


----------



## felcity 45

Aww Katie Potatie big:hugs: Its so hard sometimes :flower::flower:

Hope that job has your name on it Atty :thumbup:

Smiles - Glad all is Ok with OH, that must be a big sigh of relief :happydance:

Hi Hoping and welcome :hi:

Terri - Another temp jump today, yay and the jelly cubes are gelatin I suppose, you dissolved them in water to make the jelly rather than cristals if that makes sense. They never stayed in the cupboard long enough to make jelly ha ha.


Only had a quick read you ladies have been busy lol sorry if I have missed anything

Sis what do you think my body was deficient in with these cravings??? I had them with both two!! The smell of rubber (hot water bottles and plimsoles especially) and raw carrots at least a pound a day!! :wacko: I started this at about 26wks .


----------



## Wish4another1

Katie - You just go right ahead and vent!! :hugs: I hear you on the not knowing... and the supplements and timing the :sex: and refraining from the good stuff... just know there are others of us (me!!) feeling the exact same way... :( 

re cravings: with my oldest daughter I didn't eat meat for the entire 9 months... I was so :sick:in the beginning I couldn't even smell meat cooking... it was bad... even though the morning (24hour a day) sickness eventually did let up - still couldn't eat meat period... my second daughter I felt great and could eat anything right from the time I found out - the only thing I craved was frozen spinach... how is that for weird???? 

Oldermom - Your doctor's visit sounds wonderful and I know you are going to be on the road to baby number 2!!! :hugs: although why in the world does it take 4 weeks to get test results???? :growlmad:

Smiles - yeah for your DH's test results!!! :happydance: 

felicity - Hi lady!!!

Vjean - yay and double yay for your HCG levels!!! I think your little bean has snuggled in and is gonna stay!!! Congrats!! :hugs:

Batty - Good luck on that job interview - I hate those and always think I sound dumb!!! I know that doesn't happen to the Irish - especially you!!! :)

Hoping - :hi: :wave: welcome to our world!! we welcome all!! Can't wait to hear your story...

I know I am missing people - but I am behind because I have not had a computer at home or at WORK!!! ugh...:nope: So hi to all those I have missed... :hi:


AFM: The OPK was definitely negative this am... so I ovulated on CD 6 or 7??????? WTF???:shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug: I am so confused... I don't know if I am screwed this cycle but I am just going to go with it... if I did ovulate one of those days the :sex: was timed as good as I could do it - even if the first session was totally for fun!! :happydance:
FX the egg and :spermy: met... will be starting my P cream tomorrow if my temp stays up like this am... 

and as for running into the Dry cleaners... no Terri - nothing to get me arrested or lose my security clearance... just pure stupidity... was picking up my daughter's homecoming dress and accidentally hit the gas instead of the brake and crashed into the building... shattered the windows (they were floor to ceiling windows)... the ladies were running around talking in Korean or whatever language it was and I just kept apologizing... nobody was hurt - except my pride... my insurance guy even laughed at me... anyways... that's the story... can't bring myself to go back and of course its the best one in town for sewing and stuff...:dohh:


----------



## Sis4Us

So glad to hear Ur apt went well Oldermom my Dr has a pretty good Bed side manner Too when I can understand him!!! :haha: 
The Endo might be the reason the LOs aren't sticking I would say that a Good step in the right direction!!!

Katie BIG :hugs: been there Girl and look at me now it will happen and I found the more preggos and babies the closer I got to my BFP!!! ;)
We are given signs every day u just have to see them also drink that beer Girl u want a boy don't u?? :)

Speaking of signs the more I think about it this Baby came from my Mimi I miss her daily and the day B4 my BFP it's snowed and the day B4 that I saw my Lil bird building a nest and chirping LOUDLY!! So loud I went to the door to see Her!! ;)

A Lil About the snow it snowed or Iced at her funeral in late Jan and Ever since she passed for 3 yrs it would snow around DS2s Bday!! It's 12/5 so it's possible but in TX not so much :shrug:
The 4th yr I was having a hard yr and it snowed on my Bday yep 2/23 in TX :haha: she knew how much I loved the snow but never really got to see it so she brings it to me!! 

I know I'm strange but it makes me smile to think about it and to think shes still w me !!


----------



## felcity 45

Hi Wish4another, that made me laugh... Brings a new meaning into "just running into the dry cleaners" lol It must have been so scary though:wacko: pleased your Ok


----------



## felcity 45

What a beautiful story sis :flower: I think it is nice to have those thoughts it keeps us close to loved ones. when my dad passed one of his favourite trees was the Cherry Tree and it flowered around the time of his passing. My mum went to the local church to have him interred and was worried about were they would place him but she didn't have to worry there was a carpet of blossom on the ground his spot was under a great big Cherry Tree!! Then when she went to look for a car after selling his big one she found exactly what she was looking for advertised under...you guessed it A Cherry Tree!! The car was a Nissan Cherry :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-HA!!HA!! If it's the best in town, you should go back. Your insurance or their insurance paid for it, and it was an accident. Also, knowing how many people probably use their services, they may not even remember you. Put on sunglasses and a hat, just in case. HA!!HA!! Glad everyone was ok. 

As far as your OPKs, at least you were using them. I never start until at least day 8, so I totally would've missed the surge. Be thankful for small blessings! I looked for Fertilaid at Walgreens last night and didn't see it. I'm going to check at CVS and then I'm going online to order it.

Katie-Don't feel bad for venting. We all go through low moments. I had mine on Saturday/Sunday, and it was for no reason, really. You just have to go with the flow, and know that your time will come and it'll be at the right time. :hugs: It is kind of a pain living life in two week intervals. I guess I'm a bad ttc'er because I haven't really deprived myself. I was off wine for a while, but now I'm back-not a lot, but I like it, so I have a glass in the evenings if I feel like it. I don't want to deprive myself until I have to. If I can't eat meat in the near future, I'm probably going to KILL someone, so I might as well eat and drink now-before I get booked in LOCKUP: Maternity Edition. :haha: I'll let you guys know which episode I'm on.

Felcity-I had to look up plimsoles because I didn't know what you were talking about, but you craved smelling the rubber in shoes and hot water bottles? that is freeeeee--ky. HA!!HA!! Did you carry the bottles around with you so you could smell them? Tell me more! HA!HA!!

No class for me tonight so I'm going to try to make my first crock-pot meal. I always thought they seemed nasty, but a few coworkers say they are good, so I'm going to try a chicken nacho recipe tonight. All this talk about Mexican has made me hungry!!


----------



## Hoping4Argyle

Hi everyone, I just read the first 8 pages of posts and decided to give a little of my story since it might be a while before I finish reading the first 60 pages of post. 

Everyone thank you so much for the warm welcome. This is only my third thread and never received such a welcome like yours. 

I'm 37 ( until next month lol) my hubby is 48. We got married on November 20,2004. We decided to start trying in 2006. After 6 months I was diagnosed with pcos. We did clomid for 6 months which didn't help my cycles, it just made me really really witchy. We went to FS and I had he did a hsg which came out normal. My hubby's semen analysis showed a high percentage of abnormal morphology. However, his count at the time was so high that the FS said it wasn't a factor. We did Follistim and a double iui. At the time I was on metformin for the pcos. It worked the first time and we were pregnant with twins. We were over the moon. I started getting a lot of pressure and asked if I needed to be on bed rest because I was on my feet as a teacher all day. I went to my doctors visit on Monday, went to school on Tuesday and had to do lunch duty and break up two fights. Tuesday evening I was cramping. That morning I went to the doctor and she immediately admitted me to the hospital. I was in labor at 22 weeks with an incompetent cervix. The magnesium sulfate was able to hold it off for a week. My sweet boys came on Nov 21,22, 2007 , they were 1lb4oz and 1lb5oz which was big for there age.They were born on different days. My first born lived a week and my second born twin lived two days. I ache for them everyday. I still remember the first time I saw their heartbeats. I loved them from the moment I found out about them. Three months later I got pregnant on my own for the first time but the week I find out I mc the same week. In June of 2008 after an follistim and a double iui I got pregnant again. My little boy made me smile again when I thought it was impossible for me to be happy again. He was born on April 7,2009 and 9 lbs 10 oz. We decided to try again in 2010 we thought we had the cure with follistim and iuis. Well out first round of follistim we did timed intercourse which resulted Ina bfn. We did another round immediately after and I had 6 mature follicles. We were between a rock and a hard place. We continued with one iui insteD of a double but I got a bfn. I know it was a big risk but I was afraid that I would miss my chance. Each time I reacted different to follistim. We tried one last time with follistim and a double iui and we conceived twin boys. I cried because I knew I could bring home one baby after my son went full term but when I found out I had twins again all the fears from my first pregnancy came flooding back. My little ones arrived on March 22, 2007. I thought it would be risky to have anymore children because I had to get cerclages with my twins and my soon. I was hospitalized for a month because of preclampsia. My husband got a vasectomy and my in-laws where very supportive. However, I had a change of heart in the office. They told my husband they were going to show him a video first so I figured he would come back out before the procedure. When he came out I was devastated. I acted like I was ok. Later after my in laws left I expressed my feelings to my hubby. He understood. To add insult yo injury when I went that same week for my 6 week check up my doctor said I was cleared to have as many babies as I wanted. We had acted prematurely because of our fears.
We knew we could never afford a reversal but we found a dr in Oklahoma and he did reversals under a local in his office for $1700. He got it reversed in May of 2013. In December we did an analysis with my FS and his numbers were great. We started femara the beginning of February at 5mg and we did a double iui. Tomorrow morning I'll find out if it worked. Sorry for the long synopsis.


----------



## kfs1

Vent away, Katie!!!!

Thanks everyone for the chart support this morning.

Thanks for sharing your story Argyle. :hugs:

Terri - I'm a bad TTC'er, too. I still drink alcohol when I feel like it. :headspin:


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - I bought my fertilaid online - a couple different companies but the price seems the same... amazon has it for sure!! and I am not the best TTC er either... I still have some caffeine... not alot but some days it is a must... :wacko:

Hoping - what a story!!! so you have three boys? or am I messing that up... the second set of twins made it right? wow... FX you will get a little lady this time... you know if that's what you want... :thumbup: 

felicity and sis - great stories about your loved ones... :hugs: a friend of mine has the same kinda story with her son but with white butterflies - he passed a couple years ago!


----------



## Sis4Us

Felicity I forgot to answer u If it was Carrots I would say Pottasium or Fiber hmmm idk but the Water Bottles is a new one my Sis wanted to smell fresh dirt w one of hers I can't remember which one but I thought that was cray cray!!! :haha:

Even sounds are bothering me w this one which is strange squeaky noise make me Cringe really bad!!! :shrug:

Hoping what a story :hugs: Glad to have u and I hope u get that Baby U R looking for!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Ladies I am fuming ... Called dr again no record that I even asked for referral to OB ?????????


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Let us know how the dish turns out *terri* :) . I loooooved my slow cooker before it died on me :cry: . There's tons of delicious recipes out there :thumbup: . What kinds of flavors do you and hubs like? Maybe I can suggest some things.

Those were such beautiful stories about your loved ones *Sis* and *felicity* :cloud9: . We absolutely know when they're talking to us when we're tuned into just the right frequency <3 .

What a journey you guys have had thus far *Hoping4* :hugs: . My heart just hurt for you at the loss of your first set of twins then cheered once I saw you indeed had a single rainbow baby as well as rainbow twins afterward; beautiful :flower: . Your first boys will always be with you <3 . GL this cycle! :dust:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Wish4another1 said:


> Ladies I am fuming ... Called dr again no record that I even asked for referral to OB ?????????

What?! Wow! They're horrible! So awful that they can get away with being just as flippant as they want to be about your care over and over again :growlmad: . Get the referral in writing and give those jokers the :finger: once you're able to ride out. Ugh, wtf?


----------



## Radkat

Welcome, Argyle! Thanks for sharing your journey. :flower:

Katie - Sorry it's been a tough day. Vent away, that's why we're here!

Oldermom - That's great that you like your dr. That's so important.

Wish - I'm fuming for you!!! WTF! :grr: I'm not kidding when I say that you should call every day until they do the referral. And tell them that's what you're going to do. That's just ridiculous. Oh and the dry cleaner story was pretty great. Thanks for a laugh at work.

SPP - OK, so the honey situation was an easy solution. :haha: And to Terri and probably the rest, I know, I know, just be happy with the BFP and shut it! :blush:

So good news on my numbers - They're going up even faster than before, so I'm happy. I was feeling more content this weekend so I'm wondering if that's all connected.


----------



## Sis4Us

:gun: Wish :gun: I know u have a license I'm just saying!!!

Radkat that's great so glad U can rest easy now!!! :happydance:

I ordered my Doppler today so I'll be waiting for it and I received DS2s Vintage Comic books so that should keep me busy until my Scan!! ;)


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Woohoo!! Awesome news about your numbers *Radkat*! :dance:


----------



## Smiles013

Hoping......welcome to the group, these ladies are sooooo wonderful. Big big :hugs: to you, so sorry or your losses. FX you get your BFP. 

Sis and SPP....you two can have my morning sickness!!!! I'll be happy to give it to you. Lol. Also, I think I may order that Doppler. Now to Google to see where I can find it the cheapest. 

Felicity.....ummmmmm.....I think I've heard it all now! Lol. Pregnancy does strange things to a woman. Lol. I've heard if women eating dirt that they called red clay or eating corn starch right out of the box. Thank goodness I have normal cravings. Burger King was my go to for a while....whopper with cheese hold the onions please! Lol


----------



## Hoping4Argyle

Wish you were right I wouldn't mind a little girl. I'm so outnumbered lol. I'll be happy either way. 
I would be fuming too. I've went to the office in person before after leaving a message for a referral it's amazing how fast they can get things done when you are standing in front of them. Don't get me wrong I wasn't rude but I was....how do you say very convincing. Give the date you asked for the referral and the lapse of time which is so crucial in our situations. Wish you the best.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I'll pay the shipping if you overnight it FedEx style *Smiles*! :haha:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Thank you ladies for the kind words! You are truly so supportive and I love being a part of this thread for the ups and downs!

Okay, now that my pity party is over let me see if I can recap a few of my thoughts on earlier posts...

Smiles--Hooray on the test results! That must be such a huge relief!!!

Garfie--I can't remember if it was on this thread, but loved your pictures at the brit awards. Hot Mama! How exciting to be able to say you've done a step and repeat at an awards show. Lucky ducky!!

Sis--I craved Jack in the Box tacos with my daughter... Didn't allow myself to EAT many of them since they are mostly grease...but the craving was definitely there! Maybe there's a correlation between tacos and "tacos" if you get my drift. Sorry, I'm being gross! Beer equals boys?? All I know, is I drank a bunch of wine around the time I conceived my daughter so maybe beer has the opposite effect? 

Felcity & Sis--And about the signs from your loved ones, I truly believe in signs like that. That is very special. :) 

Terri--I'm glad to hear you are no longer depriving yourself a glass of wine when you want one, and I am starting to follow the same methodology again. Had hubby's homebrew tonight. In fact, it was probably the beer that has helped me get over my pity party! And you are right about living life in two week intervals. It's definitely a strange way to live! By the way, I love Lockup. You don't need to alert me about which episode you will be on because I record all of them so I will catch you eventually! :) 

VJean--Wahoo on your beta! Oh such good news for you! Sticky bean, sticky bean!! 

Atty--FX you land that job! That would be wonderful!!

Wish--I was just thinking that it seems so soon for you to already be back in the game again, but I guess you Od early, and I've not heard that being a bad thing? I'd only heard that the LP being short could be a bad thing, however I conceived my daughter on a nine day LP so I think that's not 100% true! (Oh and...that doctors office is terrible!!!!!!!!! I'd be furious, too!!)

Radkat---Another YAY for happy numbers!!! So glad you can also find a little peace now!!

Hope--Oh my goodness, your story is wrought with tragedy and also happy endings. I'm so very sorry for your losses and the vasectomy debacle/reversal. Wow girl. But glad to hear that you are back in TTC mode and moving forward. Best wishes!

General question for you ladies Maybe I don't understand enough about egg development, but I thought we were born with all of our eggs. So I can understand your eggs running low or your eggs getting older, but how can you do things to help make a healthy egg? Like, aren't the eggs already fully developed since the time we are born?

Also, to the Ladies who have, or are getting, Dopplers, I think that is a fantastic idea. My sister invested in one after she had had a pregnancy that ended at 14 weeks and it devastated her. But her future pregnancies, she used the Doppler and it put her soooo much more at ease to be able to check for the baby's heartbeat anytime she wanted. Absolutely great investment!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I Just Puked for the 1st time it was shortly after I took my Vitamins so I'm sure that's the culprit !!! :nope:

Either way it wasn't nice hope I can go to sleep soon!!!!!

Nitey Nite! N


----------



## felcity 45

Happy Hump day Ladies 

SPP - It would be so nice to tune in from time to time for a chat :telephone:

Radkat - Yay for those numbers :happydance:

Sis - Dopplers are great idea, so wish I could have had one with my two. My daughter used hers and it gave her such peace of mind.

Argyle - Your story made me cry :cry: Thank you for sharing and sorry for your loss.

Kfs - Wish 4 - I here you with the alcohol, I still enjoy a glass or two and caffiene. I figure it didn't stop the last two pregnancy's so it shouldn't effect my chances now...just age :haha: lol

Terri - I used to get elastic bands and wrap them into a ball so I could carry it round in my pocket to sniff at will :blush: hee hee

Smiles - Ha Ha, I think I must be strange :winkwink:

My temp has rocketed this morning, I hope I'm not coming down with anything :shrug:


----------



## Fezzle

Great news, Radkat! And glad all is going well for VJean, Sis, SPP and Smiles too! (Did I forget anyone?)

Argyle- welcome and thanks for sharing your story! My heart broke for you when I read about your twins so was happy to read about your rainbow babies. I can't believe this thread is that long already- it's not that old of a thread!

terri- how was the crock pot meal? I made a pot roast in mine yesterday. I usually just use it for beef pot roasts or pulled pork, so want to get more adventurous with it. 

wish- ](*,) I can't believe you don't have your referral! Your dry cleaners story made me laugh though! :haha:

Katie- :hugs: I know how you feel. I feel like I've already made so much effort and I don't even know if I've ovulated! Glad you're feeling a bit better now. 

Atty- good luck with the job! OH said his interview went well, so Fx you'll both get a new one!

I'm sure I forgot someone on this thread, so if I did- here's some baby dust! :dust:

ATM- I think my bleeding is finally slowing down. I'm hoping AF will be gone by the weekend! Hopefully I'll get some fresh new lining building up for ovulation next week! Has anyone taken dong quai? Until this last period, I'd been having bleeding at the right time, but really light, so I was worried about lining not building up enough and started taking it. Now I've been bleeding for over a week, I'm not sure that was my problem! But I'm still taking it as I've read good things about it and vitex and maca didn't seem to do much for me.

My appointment to find out the results of my Day 21 test are tomorrow so I'll have more of an update then.


----------



## Sis4Us

Fezzle I've heard of it and know people that took it but I've never tried it VITEX did what I needed done so I stuck w it and got my BFP!!! :happydance:

I tried Licorice root and Royal Jelly also but they caused me issues!!

I also took Ubuquinol !!!!! GL


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-You are cracking me up with your puking update at midnight. I'm happy for you though. yay for vomit!

Katie-I totally forgot that I wrote about lockup. :haha: You tape them?! You are funny. I just catch them when they're on, but like I said previously, my go to channels are ID, Bravo and Chopped/Cutthroat Kitchen. Notice a murderous theme? Glad you're feeling better-beer or no beer. Oh, and BWAAHAA on the "tacos." Every time you post, you have me cracking up.

Radkat-Glad your numbers are looking good. So happy for you.

SPP-I will eat anything (except liver and I'm allergic to shrimp). Hubs is a tad more particular, but he is scared to try a lot of stuff so he just says he doesn't like it. If you have a good site for crock pot recipes, let me know. My chicken nacho thing is cooking now. I can't wait to get home! I forgot the green chiles and that's my favorite part.

Wish-I am SOOo sorry about your OB. I forgot about your appointment, or I would've asked if you had heard from her. Whoever said that you need to call every day was right. I remember someone else saying that last month too. I hope you can find someone soon. Are you that far out in the boonies, or is it because of your military insurance that you don't have many options? I think you need Sis' Cajun side to come out. HA!!HA!! And your temperature-wowsers! How high is it going to go? Do you feel any different? Maybe this is still a good thing. It's interesting to watch, though, that's for sure.

Argyle-I think I'll call you this instead of hoping. There are a lot of hopes/hopings on this site, and I want to differentiate you. I was so sad/happy reading your story. It's been tough for you, and I just want to give you a big squeeze. You are a stronger woman than I. I hope you get that argyle you're looking for. :hugs:

felcity-Rubberband balls?! That cracks me up. I can't stop laughing, imagining you smelling that ball when you have to. I can.not. stop laughing every time I think of it. Pregnancy does weird things to people. I think your jump is a good thing, so hope you don't feel badly. I don't want you to have a cold, just a little bean. hee hee.

Smiles-eating dirt? Woo, Lord. I hope I only crave food. Forget lockup:maternity, I'm going to end up on my strange addiction if I start eating dirt or cornstarch. Yikes.

Fezzle-Hope your results come back great tomorrow, although with the issues, maybe a smidge of something won't be too bad. Is that bad to say? I hope you understand what I mean. I'm glad AF is getting out of dodge, though. It's about freaking time.

AFM-Crosshairs. Boop!

To everyone else, hugs and kisses!


----------



## kfs1

Good morning, all. Another temp jump for me this morning so I believe I'm now officially in the TWW.

Wish - I seriously CANNOT stand doctors! wtf???

Radkat - great news about your numbers!!

Sis - sad to say but vomit's a good thing, right?? :)

:wave: to everyone else!


----------



## Smiles013

SPP.....if I could overnight it to you I would! Lol. 

Sis......you had me cracking up! Hope you were able to get some sleep. 

Katie....glad you had your beer! I never restricted myself, I ate what I wanted and drank what I wanted. So you do you and enjoy other stuff in life while you're waiting to get your BFP. :hugs:

Terri.....I hope you have normal cravings too. Don't post on here you prepared a dirt meal in your crock-pot!!!! Lol. I mean if you did by chance, you know we won't judge you or anything. Lol. 

Well......we decided to tell the kids tomorrow! I put their gift bags together yesterday and attached personalized notes to each of them" from the baby". We're going to take them out to dinner ( just hope I can stomach the smell of all the food...lol) and then we're going to give them their bags. I am going to record their reactions. We decided to tell them a couple weeks earlier than we originally planned. I still have reservations about telling them, it's that damn fear that keeps popping it's head in that is getting to me.


----------



## Wish4another1

Thanks to all the ladies who have righteous indignation for me over this doctor thing!!:gun: Guess what - got a call before 8 am this morning from the nurse telling me the referral was in there and I needed to call the referral department... :saywhat: I just talked to them yesterday and they said nothing was there... thinking the doctor slipped it in last night after my call... any hoo... I will be calling after my meetins this morning.. :trouble:

Yeehaw for Kfs and Terri for the cross hairs!! I was hoping I would get mine today but :nope: so thinking tomorrow...

we are truly the only ones that :wohoo::wohoo: for vomit!!! way to go Sis... 

Terri- about my insurance - I have no options until my doctor refers me to someone... I even tried to do my own referral but the website said I didn't have the right permissions?? :haha:
and love me some crockpot meals... so easy when you get home and dinner is already done!!! yours sounds delish for tonight...

Argyle - I agree with Terri - I like Argyle better too - we kinda do what we want here... :thumbup: and ::dust::dust: for that girl!!! 

Fezzle - I started Vitex this cycle - I O'd ridiculously early - I have no idea if that is because of the Vitex or not...:nope: only time will tell... Good luck with your next appointment- hoping you get a good one like Oldermom did!!

felicity - I don't think you are coming down with anything except a sticky bean!!! :hugs: and whoa on the elastic balls in the pocket!!! I have heard of that before though... :)

Katie - we ladies are born with all the eggs we are ever going to have... some say 300-400 but I don't know how accurate that is... but they are not fully developed - that happens to a couple eggs each month with our cycles...(one survives to maturity and the others die off) and I know you cannot technically increase your number however you can definitely increase the quality of the ones that are left... atleast that is how I understand it and I am hoping it is true because I don't have many left according to my low AMH... so I am taking supplements to make the most of what I have left... 

In reality we know very little don't we?? God did some amazing designing when he designed reproduction - my husband said the other day its amazing anyone gets pregnant!! 

AFM: temp is still rising - which is suprising because my sinus' are horrible right now due to this craptastic weather we continue to have - its making sleep difficult and mouth breathing a reality...UGH... but I am trying to manage - got the kleenex by the bed... I was hoping for cross hairs today but :nope: started my friend - progesterone cream today - so the temps will probably keep increasing... my chart is looking like Mt Everest...


----------



## kfs1

Katie - Glad that you're feeling better! Enjoy that homebrew!! My husband and I are actually homebrewers as well! We have a saison and a winter red in our hall closet right now. :)

Smiles - That's so great!! Let us know how the reveal goes.

Wish - It definitely sounds like your doctor messed up is trying to cover up. temping is so frustrating. Hope you get your crosshairs soon!

So, I have my first appointment with my new doctor next week - just an annual. Two of my friends go to her and after talking to them about my past experiences, I was CONVINCED that I needed to change doctors. Question - is there any reason why I should avoid a pap during the TWW? 

In the meantime, my old doctor just called to confirm an old appointment that I had made and I was too much of a baby to tell them that I was switching so I made up some lame excuse. I tend to avoid confrontation. :dohh:


----------



## Fezzle

terri- I know what you mean and that's how I feel too. Since my initial hormone blood test came back as 'normal' and my transvaginal u/s came back as 'normal', I don't mind if there's an issue to finally get on my records to show that things are not actually normal! I'm pretty sure it will show low progesterone and that I didn't ovulate since I didn't have a temperature shift, was already spotting and AF started the next day. So finally there will be something to 'fix' beside me going in and saying my period is too light and I'm not getting positive OPKs so I don't think I'm ovulating.

Smiles- looking forward to hearing what the kids say!


----------



## Hoping4Argyle

Good Morning Everyone, tried to catch up on past post and when I go back to the last page there were 4 new posts. I better just start posting. Lol

Terri- love my new name! I deprived myself this past weekend when my in laws came. They always go out and bring back alcohol for new drinks when they visit. They don't know we are trying, so my husband made a fake fuzzy navel with regular cherries. Everyone had fuzzy navels with moonshine cherries. I wanted a drink soo bad. I don't think I'll deprive myself anymore:wacko: Do you have any recipes for a whole chicken in the crockpot. I heard you have to crumble foil on the bottom to make the chicken stand up in the pot. My chicken in the oven keeps coming out dry.:dohh:

Sis-Congratulatuion!:happydance: sorry I was late still reading post. Sorry about the puking. I hope you don't mind me asking what does DS2 stand for, I loved the memory with the snow. 

Fezzle- I'm glad the bleeding slowed down. I wish you a great lining!

SPP- Congratulations! Did you win and find out the sex of the baby.

Battyatty- Did you hear anymore about the interview? How are you doing with the tww?

Vjean- Congratulations!

Smiles- Congratulations!hope everything goes well at the doctor on Friday. Cool way to tell your kids.

Katie- I'm glad you are feeling better.

Wish- OMG I just read about the cleaners, I saw everyone's comments but I didn't understand. I finally get it. You made me laugh this morning even though I a little down. 

Felicity- I'm not to good with tempting. What does it mean when your temp.

Oldermom -Your story really touched me. Thank you for sharing it helped me to be more open. How are you doing today?

Garfie- I related a lot to your story. Thank you so much. Where are you in your journey?

Kfs1- I'm sorry if I missed your post I'm still trying to catch up. Can you give me an update.

Radkat- Can you give me an update. I will try to keep up.

AFM- I'm 14 past trigger and 13 days past 1st iui and 12 days past 2nd iui. I tested this morning and I saw a barely there take a closer look line. I'm thinking it's a vapor line. My husband says he saw it but I'm not too convinced its the real thing. I'm going to check again maybe Friday. I want to test again tonight and tomorrow but I'm out of test. I'm trying to be positive but I'm so doubtful. I need to change my mood on my post.


----------



## Hoping4Argyle

Kfs1 sorry just saw your post. I wish you the best at your new doctor. Yea!!


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, Argyle- hope that line gets darker!


----------



## Sis4Us

Morning Ladies well I got a Lil sleep but not much since DH was Crying all nite about his side hurting!!! Why R men such Babies ???? :nope:

Also my ear was killing me all nite and still hurts this Am along w my Throat :( I feel a Cold coming on :nope:

Well I took my last Week estimator this Am thinking I was 6wks but it still says 2-3 wks so I'm a Lil worried hope it's no big deal!!

Wish glad u finally got that Referral I know how Tricare works it can be a Pain sometimes!! I would say the VITEX is boosting your P that's why UR temps are steadily getting higher!! ;)

Yay for CH Terri and KFS1!!!

Katie u crack me Up Tacos like Tacos :rofl: if Taco bell was open right now I would go no lie that's the only thing I feel Luke eating at he moment!! :shrug:

Happy HUMP day ladies!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Argyle DS2 is Dear Son 2 !!! :)

I have a DS1 also Dear son 1 he's 16 so he's my BIG!! 

Try to stay Positive I thought for sure I was out and got a BFP at 9dpo 8dpiui!!


----------



## terripeachy

Argyle-This is my first crock pot meal, but maybe some of the others can help. I know that when you cook chicken/turkey in the oven, they suggest turning it breast side down so that all the juices fall into the breast, but I don't cook chickens/turkeys in the oven. I always go to other people's houses for big holidays. hee hee. You are too cute trying to catch up. As you can see, we are a bunch of chatty cathys. Your hubs was so nice to make a virgin drink for you. :)

Temping is when you use a thermometer to take your temperature every morning. If you see in our signature lines, there are charts. Those are our temperatures, and we take them every morning to see what's going on with our body. After ovulation, you get a significant rise, and if it stays high, you're preggers. Look at Sis', Smiles' chart and you can see the high temperatures. You can look at the rest of ours for par charts and my sub-par charts. At the end of your cycle, your temperature drops and our dear frenemy AF shows up. We all use Fertility Friend to track this stuff. If you want more info, just say the word. It's all hormone based. Google BBT temperature. Hopefully your line will be darker, and you don't have to worry about it anymore! Stay positive!!

Sis-Same to you...stay positive. Oh, why do you have to go back for another scan? I meant to ask you earlier, but I forgot.

kfs1-I'm glad you switched doctors. That's funny about you making up a lame excuse. I would've told the assistant that I was unpleased with the doctor's services and would be moving on. She probably wouldn't care, but at least you could tell someone why you left. I'm all about telling people why I'm breaking up with them or leaving or whatever. There is no questioning the things I do/don't do. HA!


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri I go for my scan 3/4 it's my Original Scan I just went last week for an Emergency scan due to cramping!!

The scan next week will give me EDD and measure everything!! :)
Since I'll be over 6wks!!


----------



## VJean

Welcome Argyle and thanks for sharing your story. It was both heartbreaking and exciting. So glad you got your rainbow babies! Stay positive! That faint line is going to get darker!

Glad you found us, MO3Gs!

Oldermom- glad your appt went wellbut holy cow! A month for test results? Im curious as to what they tested for. I could hardly stand to wait 7 days, let alone 30!

Katie, sorry you had a hard time at gymnastics. But hopefully those tiny babies are contagious and youll come down with one soon! :haha:

Felicity45, Holy temp rise! =)

Wish, what the heck is going on with your chart? Still no crosshairs, but it looks like you ovulated based on temp. Yay for the referral! Its about freakin time! 

Terri, your first crock pot meal? Oh man- I swear by crock pot mealsits the only way my family gets feed some nights rushing from one sports practice to another! And I updated my chart link...hopefully that works.

Kfs1  dont feel bad about alcohol. I went thru phases. Some months I didnt touch alcohol or caffeine, then other months Id have plenty margaritas, wine and mt. dew. I dont think it ever made a difference! (except maybe I was a much nicer person?)

Radkat- :happydance: Fabulous news! 

Fezzle, hope you get some good news at your appointment tomorrow!

Smiles, good luck telling the kids. Im still not sure how Ill tell my Bigs. Only my DSs 17 and 14 are at home now, and I know they will be unimpressed. Maybe I should get them gifts from the baby? But everything they want is stinkin expensive!

Sis, men are babies and could never handle childbirththey cant even manage a little pain in their side! Dont put too much thought into the weeks estimator today you are pregnant! And next week you will see your little bean with her heart beating away!

Yummm! Red meat and taco bell!! Tomorrow is date night with my hubby. Now you guys have me thinking about where I want to go already!

AFM: my second beta was awesome! 274 at 15 dpo. 28.36 hours doubling time. Oh please stick baby stick! I go for my first u/s on 7 Mar. Im a little worried because Ill be a few days too early to see a heartbeat, but my RE wants to confirm that baby is in my uterus (vs tubes) due to my tubal reversal. So if I dont see a heartbeat then Ill get to go back for another u/s with him. Just trying to focus on that as a positive! Hell keep me for a few more weeks before releasing me to a regular OBGYN. 

I finally told FFoe that I am pg, so now I have my green line. It makes me happy. :flower:
Nothing else exciting happening here!


----------



## Sis4Us

Great news Vjean!!!! :)

SPP have u done the ring test mine circles big time but I'm not holding my breath... It even worked on all my Pups 1male 2 Female!! :haha:

Eating Taco Bell now yes baby wants Tacos for breakfast ;)


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just a quick pop in I have been at work all day and I've still got this cold - it must really love me:haha:

Hope all you preggo mamas are doing well - I have read about all your numbers and they seem mighty fine to me:happydance:

Sis - You could always do the cabbage test :haha: (me and my tests):wacko: the dandelions have had a watering today(not me the rain) - so I will see if I can find some dry ones for tomorrow:haha:

Hoping - welcome hun this is lovely thread full of lots of supportive women and all of us have a different story to tell. - me I'm still trying I have had all the tests the NHS (UK) will give me as hubby refused a SA:cry: so I am just carrying on and hoping one day my miracle will happen - although time is running out:wacko:

I am so sorry to hear of your losses - all mine have been early losses (not that it makes it any easier) but I really feel for you losing your twins - and I am so pleased you got your rainbow:happydance: fingers crossed when you next test hun :hugs:

AFM - So am I finally in the TWW - what do you ladies think - or could it be another temp spike due to this rotten cold :shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

:haha: I'm afraid that test won't work since I'm on P supps I've read that Intellegender u can get A girl reading while on P!!!! :shrug:


----------



## garfie

:haha: wow you learn something new every day :wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Don't get me Wrong ill try anything!!! :haha:


----------



## Smiles013

VJean.....let me clarify. We did not get them gifts FROM the baby we got them gifts FOR the baby! Lol. Each child will get a baby item in their bag that we tried to tie to each of them when they were babies. For instance, my son took pacifiers so we put pacifiers in his bag and his note says " hi Kyle....mommy told me you use to take pacifiers when you were fussy as a baby, maybe I'll like them too. Can you hold onto these until I arrive? Love, your little brother or sister" and the other 3 got the same but with different items. I was not going down the road of getting them real gifts! Lol. Call me el cheapo! Lol

Sis....try not to worry about the weeks estimator test. I'm sure all is fine. I'm all excited for your scan. I was 6 wks 3 days when they saw and heard the heartbeat so there is a chance you'll see it at your appt as well. 

Kfs....I'm the opposite, I don't avoid confrontation. Lol. I tell it like it is! Lol. 

Terri....yeah for CH's. it's the little things. Lol


----------



## terripeachy

garfie-Ffoe will probably give you crosshairs tomorrow if you get another high temperature. This one is going to be a strange assessment I think.

VJean-Yeah! I can click on your chart now. Glad your numbers are great, and glad all is well. I hope my meal comes out ok today so I can start using it more regularly. Something has got to give. Your green line makes me happy too!

Sis-Oh ok on the scan. I didn't realize the last one was an emergency scan for cramping. Gotcha!

Smiles-I love the gift idea!!! My hubs is Kyle, so I especially liked your example! Do you think they'll understand?


----------



## Sis4Us

Cute idea smiles let us know how it goes!!! :)


----------



## Radkat

Terri - I think preggos get a hall pass from My Strange Addiction. There would just be too many. :) Mine was sour candy, esp in the first tri. My favorite was this kind that had aspartame so I kept trying to find something else, but those were my fave. And yay for crosshairs. 

Sis - Sorry for/congrats to the barfing?! Pregnancy is so weird! Hope you feel better/continue to have symptoms. :wacko: I kinda tried to get an early scan, but then decided I'd wait. Mine is 3/11 at 8 weeks. I'm sure yours will be great. 

Vjean - Your numbers look great! Yay! :happydance: 

Wish - I'm so glad your dr got his $%!& together and we all didn't have to show up and :gun::grr:

Re: slow cookers... I've never had one. My family never used one. In my mind, it's all about meat, which I don't eat. But a friend of mine got me a type of slow cooker that is a super insulator, so you just boil the stuff together for maybe 10-15 minutes, then put it in this super insulating bag and that's it. Haven't tried it yet. She sent a vegan one pot meals cookbook with it. So I need to try it. Hmmm, getting motivated...


----------



## kfs1

Confession/question. It's been sooooooome time since I've exercised/been to the gym. I had a good routine going and then fell off the wagon. I know we have some marathon runners here so I'm pretty embarrassed:blush:. Anyway, I want to start doing my 30-day shred video and then start going to the gym (which I pay for by the way :dohh:) . Do you think it's OK for me to exercise during the TWW, even though my body's probably going to be in shock?


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Dang Busy Beatrices! :haha: It's my younger's Born Day so we've been celebrating :) . Caught up on the goings on here and even though I can't do persies this time, I'm thinking of you all and wishing everyone well :kiss: .

*kfs*, I say go gym it up girly :thumbup: . 

My moods have been swinging like the '70's today :shy: .


----------



## Radkat

KFS - I agree. I'd not let the TWW get in the way of your new routine. Good luck!

SPP - "Swinging like the '70s." :haha:

I know some people take B6/B complex to reduce nausea. I was taking to lengthen my LP. I didn't take mine today to see if my nausea is worse. Again, silly preggo trying to induce nausea. :wacko:


----------



## terripeachy

Radkat-Thank goodness there are hall passes for preggos. HA!!HA!! I have a few vegan friends, so try your insulation bag and let us know how it turns out. My nachos were relish!! Yum yum. I am so excited a) to have made an awesome meal that was ready when I got home and b) I have leftovers to take to work for lunch tomorrow. Double bonus.

SPP-Hope you had a fun day celebrating your youngest childs' birthday. How fun!

kfs1-As soon as this snow stops, I plan on getting back into my routine, and it's been a while since I've run, but I'm eager to get back into it. I need to get my mind off of this stuff.


----------



## Sis4Us

Kfs1 cardio is always good for ya!!! :thumbup:

SPP Happy Bday to your son!!!! :happydance:

I've been feeling like poo All day so I'm a bit moody myself!! :haha:

Terri glad Ur Nachos worked out I had soup my throat is killing me so I haven't had much to eat today!! :nope:


----------



## Smiles013

Terri....yeah, these kids will understand. They are all old enough to. Lol. They range in age from 13-8. And I love names that start with K which is why Daniel or Daniella as a first name won't work for me. Lol. 

Sis....get ready for the morning/noon/night sickness to really kick in. I'm thankful and feel so blessed so I don't want to complain about the constant nausea and puking sometimes but c'mon, I just wish this kid would cut me some slack sometimes so I can eat a whole decent meal or eat things I use to enjoy. Lol. It's funny the restaurant I chose I've been to before and enjoyed the food. Today I looked at the menu on-line to get an idea of what I may want and this kid isn't having it ( well I day they aren't) because I was getting sick reading the menu. Lol. Tomorrow I may be fine but I am going to pick another place to be on the safe side. Lol


----------



## Sis4Us

Yep I'll be 6wks Tom and I'm sick as a Dog not my stomach my Ears, throat and Back WTH!!
All on my Left side if that's not strange Enough!! :shrug:

Hope this cold takes a Hike real Quick!! :haha:
If not I may have to make another trip to the dr :(

I think I would rather PG symptoms at this point :haha: I say that now!! 

Nitey Nite Ladies going to try and get some rest while I can!! :kiss:


----------



## Fezzle

Sis- hope you're feeling better soon!

VJean- yay for the great beta numbers! And the green line is looking good too! 

My GP appointment was pretty uneventful- she confirmed that my 'Day 21' test showed that I didn't ovulate- but that wasn't much of a surprise! It would have been more useful in my previous cycles where it looked like I might have, but didn't get a +OPK or much of a period. She seems optimistic in thinking that if I haven't been ovulating, it's good news as that would explain why we haven't conceived yet since ovulation can be fixed and so far from my blood tests and u/s there aren't any other issue. She thinks it's still from getting off the pill (which was 7 months ago). She said the fact that I'm having a real period now is good, and I can wait things out for a bit to see if my cycles get more regular, but she recommends more Day 21 tests. I'm glad I have at least one on my record now saying I'm not ovulating. I have to switch GP practices now anyway because I moved, so I'm going to try to do that today, make an appointment with someone new, and see what they recommend. But overall I feel optimistic that my tests so far have been fine, and that an answer to my issue might be Clomid, which it sounds like I should be able to get in a few months if it still looks like I'm not ovulating.

Other good news- OH got the new job! He'll probably start in mid-May.


----------



## Hoping4Argyle

I'm out this cycle. Tested yesterday morning, evening, and early this morning. Three Bon. Nurse told me to call this morning after testing for blood work but I know I'm not pregnant. I think the prometrium is the only thing holding off af. I want to cry.


----------



## Sis4Us

Fezzel that's good News Ovulation Induction is something Fairly Easy and Common so FX it gets u that BFP!! :)

Argyle..... I'm so sorry For the BFNs I know all to well how frustrating it is when u did everything right FX March is lucky for U!!! :hugs:

Well I was up all nite My glands are so swollen I can barely move DH is taking me to the Dr for some meds!!!
Hope everyone Else has a Great Day!!! :)


----------



## kfs1

Sis/Smiles - hope you both start to feel better soon! I know we "wish" for nausea but I'm sure it must be so unbearable! Sis - are you able to take anything for your cold?

Terri - Yeah, same here about the gym. Need to get back to a normal routine so that I can stop obsessing so much! Plus, summer is creeping up. The thought of putting on a bathing suit gives me the chills.

Fezzle - Sounds like a great appointment. Hope you're able to find a great new GP. And congrats to your OH! :happydance:

Hoping - So sorry that you're out this month. :hugs:

SweetPotato - Happy Birthday to your youngest! :cake:


----------



## terripeachy

Great news about the OH and his job, Fezzle! Woohoo.

Yes, uneventful for sure..more waiting. Hopefully you can tell the new GP what is going on and they can prescribe clomid for you.

Argyle-Sorry to hear about your BFN's babe. :hugs: Join us on the march thread once you figure out which day you'll be testing.


----------



## Sis4Us

Kfs1 I think the only thing that will work is Antibiotics which I hate to take but I gotta do Something!!


----------



## Smiles013

Sis....I hate taking ANY medicine while pregnant but I had to take antibiotics for a couple weeks during the pregnancy because of a UTI!!!! I just kept telling myself if the UIT goes untreated it can get worse and cause more harm. So same for you, we have to you well. 

Argyle.....big hugs. So sorry about your BFN, but remain your BFP is on the way. We know the journey is tough sometimes and we're here for


----------



## Smiles013

Oh Sis....where did you order your Sonoline B from? I want to order one. Figured I would upgrade from the borrowed one I am using. Lol


----------



## Hoping4Argyle

Thanks for everyone's support.

Sis every pregnancy I a really bad cold with sinus and everything. They gave me the zpak which is suppose to be safe during pregnancy. Try to get some relief if you feel comfortable taking it.

Terri I'm going to hit my treadmill today like it's the only thing standing in my way for a bfp. I will say that this cycle I went back to old eating habits and forsook my treadmill who stares at me every morning in the corner of the bedroom. My only accomplishment lately is that I haven't used it as a closet. Lol


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry about the BFNs, Argyle. :hugs:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Thanks so much ladies! We had a wonderful time yesterday :) .

Blech, so sorry you've got the sickies *Sis* :hugs: . I hope you're able to find some relief soon! Remember your probiotics along with the antibiotics to ward off yeasties.

Congratulations to your OH on landing the job *Fezzle*! And even though your appt was relatively uneventful, it's good to see you feel you may finally be getting somewhere :thumbup: .

So sorry for the BFN *Argyle* :hugs: . Go ahead and cry if you need to, we all have and do :flower: . And yes indeed, work that treadmill like there's no tomorrow; nothing like a good run to kick some dirt in TTC's stupid face :bike: .


----------



## terripeachy

Argyle-Good call on the treadmill. Run until it's broken! hee hee. That's what I always think when I have to take my prenatals. If this is what is stopping me, why do I hate taking them so much? And then I take them.

I was burning up yesterday, and you can see from my temp. jump it shows. :haha: My hands are feeling hot again today. My hands are ALWAYS COLD, so it's weird having them beet red and feeling tingly. I'm in the cleanroom at work all day today so I've been spraying them with alcohol to keep them cool.

My chicken nachos crock pot meal was EXCELLENT!!! I'm so glad I made it. I have it again for lunch today, and there are leftovers for tomorrow or the next day. I like having leftovers because that means I have food and don't have to go grocery shopping. 

Sis-Hope you feel better!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well Ladies Verdicts In ....... I have Strep!!!!! :nope:

So of course I have to take these GIANT Horse pills I can barely swallow .... Hope I feel better soon cuz right now I feel like I'm on my last Leg!!! :(


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - wow strep!! ugh of course they give you horse pills to swallow when you have sore throat!!!! 
Galvan - sorry for your losses :hugs: :-( those stories always tear me up when a couple like that passes close together... 

Terri- wow on your temp jump!! Hoping that's a good sign of snuggled in bean!!! 

AFM: ladies I am down n out today... Started cramping last night and spotting today... It feels like AF is coming... I have already cried twice today... And no cross hairs on ff - it's as confused as I am... I'm ready to chuck every supplement/vitamin in my possession... March will be here sat one month closer to 41 and more screwed up than ever.... 12 months of trying with not even a hint of BFP... 
My dog chewed my wireless ear piece for my phone this morning, my work computer died again, and a few more incidents and I have the perfect country song... I'm.done.with.it


----------



## Radkat

Sorry for the BFN, Argyle. 

Fezzle - Congrats to OH on the new job. Very exciting. 

Terri - Hooray for the temp jump. Funny about spraying your hands with alcohol. Then putting lots of lotion on? That would dry me out.

Wish - I'm sorry about your temps/chart. I hope your temps can sort themselves out and get you on track for next month. Hang in there, sweetie.

AFM - Got my next set of numbers and my hcg has slowed down again. Dr wants an ultrasound next Monday to check the "viability of the pregnancy". I looked up ranges for how far along I am and I am way below range. I guess we'll know more on Monday.


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope it's nothing Radkat!!! :hugs: I go for my scan on Tue so we should both have news next week!! :)

Wish I know how ya feel we were trying for +2yrs and 1yr w fertility treatment!! Hopefully e referral is what u need to get things rolling !!
Also I've heard of VITEX messing u up the 1st cycle it usually takes 3mos to build up so hang In there LOVE!!! :hugs:

As far as the crappy day DH had the same 1st they shorted him on his Paycheck so he was yelling the whole time he took me to the Dr!!
Then he had to pay for parking twice cuz I think he didn't read how to do it but u know guys HE did it right!!! :thumbup:

We always need some crap thrown our way to get us to the GOOD stuff!!! :)


----------



## Smiles013

Sis.....feel better. :hugs:

Rad....big big :hugs: Hoping all goes well at your scan, sending you positive vibes!

Wish....hoping your day gets better.


----------



## Hoping4Argyle

RadkAt I hope your scan goes well and your numbers skyrocket!!!

Fezzle Congratulations on the new job. What does OH stand for. Sorry I'm a little slow at this.:dohh:

Sis feel better. Sorry about the horse pills.:nope:


----------



## oldermom1975

Big :hugs: *Radkat*. I have a lot of hope for this little babe. 


I am sorry you are having a bad day *Wish*. I don't know what else to say, just major :hugs:


Sorry about the BFN, *Argyle*.

I hope you feel better soon, *Sis*!


----------



## nessaw

Rad hope mon goes well.
Sis sorry about the horse pills. I can't swallow anything. Dissolvable all the way.
argyle sorry about the bfn and for your losses. I recently lost twin boys at 14+5 wks. Xx
Fezzle-what day do you start opks? The reason I ask is my gp thought I wasn't oving after several cd21 tests but turned out it was because I oved cd9. I had clomid and it pushed it back to cd12. Hoping that it stays like that when my cycle kicks back in.
Katie-I wish we had some way of knowing that by a certain date we would have our bfp or baby then it would make waiting and going through all the crap a little easier. If only...
I can't remember who said about it but am def a drink til its pink girl. Been at this so long that a little bit of what you fancy does you good!
Hi to everyone that I've missed.
Afm feeling a bit more even keeled at the mo. Back to swimming today which was fab. Taking another week off work as monday is my birthday and can't face going back on that day. Yet another birthday without being pg. Trying to do a few bits to get myself out and about for it.
Nearly friday folks-thank crunchie! X


----------



## Sis4Us

Glad u are feeling a Lil better Neesaw one step at a time Day by day!!! :hugs:

Smiles I forgot to answer u I am bidding on a Sonoline on eBay so don't take mine!! :haha:
They have a few that r still in the box w manuals but Barely used I figure Clean Em up and save some $$$ they range from 35-60 depending if it's new used ETC!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Radkat-I'm glad your doctor is on top of things. Maybe you're baby is just a late bloomer. I hope you have good news to share with us on Monday. I'll say a special prayer for you. 

I worked in the cleanroom today so we are gowned up from head to toe. We have to wear two pairs of gloves. The alcohol cools my hands even though it's going through two pairs of gloves. I went to work early today and left late. Grrr....hopefully tomorrow I can leave early because I went in early twice this week and stayed late once. I definitely take comp time when I can get it. I'm a STRICT 40 hour/workweek girl. My non-work life is too precious to me.

Argyle-OH is Other Half. DF is dear fiancé, DH/DS/DD-dear husband/son/daughter. BFP, WTF-HA!!HA!! Do I have to explain those? Just say the word!

Wish-Spotting already?? I think this cycle is seriously a fluke and if you do get AF, maybe Sis is right that the Vitex is trying to regulate everything and it just takes some time. I hope your referral comes through in a jiffy and I'm glad you have data to show the next doctor you see. Huge :hugs: Sorry for all the bad stuff you're going through today. 

Oldermom-Hey!! Did you drive past Baltimore today? I wish I wasn't working so hard, or I would have waved on your way north! hee hee. 

Sis-Strep throat!? Gah!!! I hope those horse pills start working mighty fast so you don't have to take them for long. The story about your hubs made me laugh. Of course he did it right! Those meter maids are ruthless!

nessaw-I hear you on enjoying life's little pleasures. Glad you're feeling better. I love swimming!! I don't do it because I don't belong to a gym or have a pool, but when I get the chance, I just LOVE it. Now that I don't have hair, it's even more fun for me. I used to wear a swimcap and always felt like I was in the Olympics. Now I just have my head, and I'm super fast! Just kidding. I'm really a poor swimmer, but I like being in the water.


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Oldermom-Hey!! Did you drive past Baltimore today? I wish I wasn't working so hard, or I would have waved on your way north! hee hee.

We make our way north tomorrow, DH flies back to Doha and DD and I fly to Maine from DC. We will wave as we fly over Baltimore!!:haha:


----------



## Katie Potatie

I feel like I should stop my recurring apologies for not being able to keep up every time I post something. So just know that I'm sending my apologies to anyone I miss, every time I come on here. :)

Okay, that's settled

Terri--I really hope you don't end up on "Strange Addictions." Those stories can be nasty! One of the grossest ones I ever watched, that shook me to my core, was about a woman who was addicted to eating her dead husband's ashes. Morbid, disturbing, and unbearable to watch! By the time the camera crew had made it to her, she'd already gobbled down half of her husband and she was worried that nothing would be left if she didn't get help! Oh, I couldn't finish watching it! Say, how are you doing right now in the TWW?

Kfs1--Yippee for being in the TWW now! Very cool that you guys are home brewers, too. My husband does all of the work and just asks me to hold things or check on temperatures from time to time. I basically get to enjoy the fruits of his labor. He just whipped up a batch of raspberry wheat beer for me. Did I mention, I married the right man?

Smiles--I can't wait to hear how your kids reacted to the news...Adorable gift ideas and what a happy story!

Wish--Ugh. I'm sorry you are having a time of it. And I know how you feel about wanting to throw out every supplement you're on because you feel like it's not working or having a negative effect on things. But honestly, sometimes we have wonky cycles, that aren't a cause of anything...so maybe you try the Vitex for another cycle or so, and see if you seem to have the same results. (Oh, and thank you for the explanation on the eggs.)

VJean--Superb news on those numbers. You have to be happy with that! Don't be thinking about babies in tubes right now, relish in the joy of those numbers!

Sis--More tacos, eh? I will leave it at that! I also got a 6 week scan and was able to see the heartbeat. But at the same time, don't freak out if they can't find it, because there is a reason why they usually don't take women in for the first scan until they are 8 weeks along. 

SPP--Hope your little one had a wonderful birthday! And I always send celebratory wishes to the mommy as well, because you were the one who went through the labor and recovery for that little one, so you need to celebrate too! :)

Fezzle--Such good news for you! The ovulation thing is something that you can get help with, and it would explain why you haven't been able to conceive. Finding out the answer is more than half the battle. And wonderful news about OH getting the job. Seems like things are moving in such a positive direction for you. :)

Argyle--I'm so sorry, love. We all understand how devastating a BFN can be. I found that having a good cry and throwing the pregnancy test or tampon against the wall is very therapeutic. Stick around on this thread. The ladies here will see you through the roller coaster!

Radkat--Sending prayers up for everything to be okay. I know that doesn't help you from not worrying, just know you have support from everyone and we are hoping for the best for you and your little bean.

Nessaw--Drink till it's pink Love that. Absolutely love it. And I'm so very sorry about your losses. Truly, truly sorry.

AFM--(As if anyone could make it thru my long post), I'm happy to report that my boobs hurt. I would shout, "MY BOOBIES FINALLY HURT AGAIN!!," from the front of my house... if there wasn't a police station just down the street and likely, several neighbors rushing outside in their nightclothes, clutching their pearls, wondering what is going on. So yeah. This is good news because it finally means AF is on her way!!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh, and I'm just going to add a little tidbit to my last post. (Side note: Any time I wane philosophical, just assume I have been drinking hubby's home-brews).

I've never been so excited to welcome AF in my life. Usually, us ladies are wishing her away, threatening her, and crying when she comes knocking. But here's a little Pop-culture reference that I often reflect on. (Side-note: Reflections are usually also a result of drinking hubby's home-brews.)

Here in the states, there was a show called "Roseanne" that was on in the 80s-90s. And on one of the episodes, the mother, Roseanne, was consoling her daughter who had just gotten her first period and was devastated. And her daughter asked, "Well, tell me one good thing about it?" And Roseanne said, "Okay, I'll actually tell you 3 good things about it...Becky, DJ and you." (Her kids)

And at the time, when that episode aired, I hadn't got my period yet, but it was coming around the corner, and I couldn't WAIT to get it Not because I was thinking about the joys of having children, but because I was excited to be able to flaunt my maxipads to all the other girls in junior high and prove that I was soooo mature. (Anyone read "Are you there God, it's me Margaret," a million times? Well, you get the picture.)

But what I'm saying is that, in a way, AF isnt always a bad thing. Because her arrival means that we still have fertility. Of course there are so many other things that factor into getting pregnant, but sometimes I read other threads where ladies don't get periods but twice a year and are trying to conceive. 

Maybe I'm not always happy to welcome her, and maybe her arrival causes a lot of disappointment, but maybe, I need to be grateful that she's even around still. Getting AF regularly every month, may seem like a downfall, but after going through the recent chemical and not knowing when she is going to show up, I will be ever so happy to greet her this time around!


----------



## felcity 45

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick drop in, busy week so will try and catch up over the weekend!! maybe lol

It was DS 19th Birthday yesterday so did a little party for him with all the family and OH has been of sick all week with Sciatica..poor man :wacko:

I don't think this is my month, I've scrapped the high temp, think I read it wong..two numbers come up and I think I read the wrong one? just not feeling it :shrug:

Have a good Friday


----------



## Sis4Us

Katie u Crack me up w the Home Brews and they obviously make U chatty!!! :haha:

I Couldnt sleep my throat is killing me so I figured I would come lay on the coach and hopefully pass out watching a Movie :nope: No such Luck the Pibble is pushing me OFF the couch and making my Fever Worse she's a walking Furnace!! :haha:

Felicity sorry U r feeling down about this Cycle and I hope OH feels better soon it really is hard when u r not feeling well!!!! :hugs:


----------



## battyatty

*Fezzle* That's great about the appointment, good luck with the GP hunt, I'd say between OH new job and the possibility of clomid, you could be having a wonderful summer! :happydance::happydance:

*Smiles & Sis* - I feel for you both, the nausea is awful, but FX crossed it will be over by 12 weeks and it is all for a very good cause! :hugs::hugs:

*Terri* Go for it girl, I would use a gym, but they are so far from home, it just isnt worth it, so I use what I have which is walking down my lanes, around my house...

*Hoping* I am so sorry :hugs::hugs::flower:

AFM I know I haven't been around for the last few days, I have been feeling very sorry for myself....
I have been stalking though....
I got myself into a right tizzy... I actually thought I might be in this month, convinced myself I could smell more and that this month my painful BBs weren't just because of my progesterone!
I was holding out to testing day, but by my chart you can see my temp dropped this morning so AF is due tomorrow :cry::cry:
Between the FC telling me they could do nothing until I have another mc and not getting the job. I am just feeling so sorry for myself....

Then this morning I put the TV on and there was one of those talk shows and a gent of 58 was on to get a DNA test, his friend with benefits was 46. Anyway the baby was his and the lady was saying she needed help as her other daughter was 25! 
I sat there and cried because there is a couple who were not even trying and they had a baby and she was 46!

I actually feel like giving up, I am thinking what the hell am I doing at my age..... I just feel................... I just don't know..........Each month that passes is one less chance at this, one more chance gone forever. I am 48 this year, my mum and grandmother both started menopause around their early to mid 40's... It is a miracle I am still ovulating, but each time AF arrives I think, was that my last chance, my last cycle????...........Arghhhh!:cry::cry:

I'm sorry ladies I am just feeling angry, miserable and damn old this morning...... OK rant over


----------



## garfie

Aw Batty - I really feel for you hun - sorry you didn't get the job :hugs: and it really sucks that in the UK we have to wait until we have had 3 consecutive m/c (as if one is not devastating enough):growlmad:

I understand you on the giving up thing as well but then I look at the ladies on here who have made it - and somehow I find myself carrying on - taking temps, POAS, taking supplements, getting BFNs and then starting all over the next month:wacko:

I am trying a last ditch attempt now - a supplement called Ovaboost supposed to improve the quality of our diminishing eggies:happydance: and I am also about to have my 2nd lot of acupuncture - well it was either that or the gym (couldn't afford both:haha:) so I will let you know if it helps:flower:

I cannot remember if you said you had your FSH/LH tested or was it just the test to see if you were ovulating:wacko:

I keep trying to remain positive to and try and go by the laws of averages I must have at least one good egg left right and so have you hun - BIG :hugs: hope you feel better soon - and rant away that's what we are all here for.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Fezzle

atty- sorry about the job. It is a good sign that you're still ovulating! I hope things happen for you soon!

nessaw- I usually start at CD10, but they do get darker after then, just not positive. Then I switched to the CBFM, which goes from CD5, and just got 'high' for almost the whole month. It said it takes awhile to learn your body, so I'm hopeful it's still trying to figure me out! I don't think I'm ovulating early though as I've been temping too and haven't had a shift early. 

AFM- still bleeding. I'm stopping the dong quai today as it's supposed to help the blood flow to your uterus, but it's helping too much!


----------



## battyatty

garfie said:


> Aw Batty - I really feel for you hun - sorry you didn't get the job :hugs: and it really sucks that in the UK we have to wait until we have had 3 consecutive m/c (as if one is not devastating enough):growlmad:
> 
> I understand you on the giving up thing as well but then I look at the ladies on here who have made it - and somehow I find myself carrying on - taking temps, POAS, taking supplements, getting BFNs and then starting all over the next month:wacko:
> 
> I am trying a last ditch attempt now - a supplement called Ovaboost supposed to improve the quality of our diminishing eggies:happydance: and I am also about to have my 2nd lot of acupuncture - well it was either that or the gym (couldn't afford both:haha:) so I will let you know if it helps:flower:
> 
> I cannot remember if you said you had your FSH/LH tested or was it just the test to see if you were ovulating:wacko:
> 
> I keep trying to remain positive to and try and go by the laws of averages I must have at least one good egg left right and so have you hun - BIG :hugs: hope you feel better soon - and rant away that's what we are all here for.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

*Garfie *thanks honey, I know its just the idea of the witch flying in that has me down in the dumps... It just as you know every month we live in hope, then we start seeing symptoms and our hopes build. This month I was so determined to not symptom watch..... But then my sense of smell did get higher, my back started aching, that damn metallic tastes is still coming and going, then my boobs joined in with the fun! 

I did get my bloods for day 3, they came back great (FSH 7.5 LH 3.2, I think I handed them into the FC, so trying to remember), but as each month passes I feel so lost.... I might call my friend who is a homeopath and see what she can suggest.....

Anyway good luck with the ovaboost, I have read good things about that supplement :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Just popping in to say hey. I have to get some stuff to the labs but I'll be back later to comment more thoroughly.

Atty-So sorry you're feeling down. Sometimes it seems like the end of the world, but remember, you have your health AND you have your kids, a wonderful but indecisive DH and you still have eggs. So count your blessings. Sorry you didn't get the job. That sucks big time. Keep trying!! I think it's possible for you. You just can't give up. I totally understand where you're coming from, though. :hugs: :flow:

Sis-That Pibble! Knocking you off the couch and being so hot is NOT helping. HA!!HA!!

felcity-You're DPO 6. It's way too early for you to be saying you're out, so stop it! Happy birthday to your son. Wait..I think I'm 6DPO. Hmm..I'll have to go back and check, but I'm certainly not out yet, so neither are you!

Katie-I actually watched Roseanne the other day when i was getting my nails done. That show was hysterical back in the day. I am happy that you got AF too, and that you're enjoying your home brews and moving forward. I like raspberry wheat beer. Yum! I have never watched My Strange Addiction, but whatever channel it was on always had popups advertising those weirdos. I remember one lady liked eating Vaseline or Vick's Vapor Rub or something. I don't think the people are telling the truth and it's just to be on tv. :shrug:

AFM-Not a whole lot going on. My hubs came home with the sniffles yesterday, so now I'm worried that my body knows that I am getting sick before I know it. I don't know how he caught a cold. I hope I don't get a cold.We have vacation in three weeks!

I think I get to keep Roxy for another week. I thought I was to return her tomorrow, but the foster lady said that since she has a few more days of medicine, i should keep her. Um...ok! HA!!HA! I hope she doesn't change her mind even though Roxy doesn't even have a cold anymore. She's been running in the yard lately too, which is fantastic. 

Fezzle-Yeah, your Chinese herbs may be a bit too strong for you. Hope AF stops for you soon.


----------



## Fezzle

Katie- I meant to say before, I know what you mean by being grateful for AF. After months of barely having any bleeding, it just felt like my body wasn't working, and now that she's here, I'd rather she left soon, but it's nice to feel a bit more normal again!


----------



## Sis4Us

Atty...... I'm so sorry U R feeling so Down and hopeless BIG :hugs: to U!!!
UR numbers look pretty good to me so maybe u just need to party more or get DF to take some supps they helped my DH and that's how we got our BFP!!! 
Also did u get your AMH tested that's Egg quality u might want to ask your friend about Ubiquinol!!! Hang in there LOVE I know it's easier said than done but we r here for U!!
:hugs:

Fezzle the CBFM did the same to me u might be estrogen Dominant that test test both Estrogen and LH so Ur estrogen is testing high but it not going Low when your LH goes up!!!
I would suggest VITEX and P after O I get u will also see a Better surge w the VITEX!! GL
I :gun: my CBFM it made me so mad I just use the IC us Hormonal Beast can't use that thing!! :haha:

Garfie Yay for new supps hope it's the Magic Piece for ya!!! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted to post a Pic of my Big baby!!!!

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/d74b9ff45ee7d6103c72c7cebb1a41fb_zps15ce862b.jpg

She thinks she's a lap dog but she's my spoiled Phat Girl!!! :)


----------



## kfs1

Katie - Haha - sounds like a good setup to me. Help out a bit and you get delicious, raspberry beer out of the deal. :)

I felt the same way this past month when I got my first period after my blighted ovum. It was SUCH a relief and I think that's a good way to think about it going forward. Although, I do think it's a necessity to give yourself _some_ time to be pissed off & depressed. We all put so much of ourselves into this process, it's exhausting!!!

Atty - I'm so, so sorry for you. I had hoped that you were away and testing for a good reason. I hope things turn around for you next month. :(


----------



## kfs1

So cute, Sis!! I have a black lab who's over 100 pounds who also thinks he's a lap dog, too.
 



Attached Files:







1521693_10151899320204426_1546570541_n.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kfs1

Also, I don't remember who mentioned it, but that is so disturbing that someone was eating her husband's ashes on My Strange Addiction!!! Blek. I've only seen a few of those episodes - one woman couldn't stop eating the foam out of her couch cushions. Yuuuum.


----------



## Sis4Us

That's the one I watched and it was Horrible so I never watched it AGAIN!! :haha:

I was hoping my throat would feel better this AM but it feels just as bad I still feel like I swallowed a Football and it's stuck!! :(

Hope everyone has a Great Friday!!
It's go Texan day Today so the Parade will be in town and the Cookoff starts tonite so the Rodeo will start next week!!! :)


----------



## nessaw

Atty-big hugs.x


----------



## nessaw

I could never get normal opks to work for me no matter how early I did it. Switched to the cbfm pre clomid and it worked well. Didn't use it on clomid but the clomid gave me ov pains so I knew what was going on. First time back on cbfm it turned out the ov pains were just after ov so dtd pre and that first time back on it was the month we got pg. Going to wait for next cycle before using it again.


----------



## Wish4another1

Good morning Ladies
I had long type out reply and my computer crashed again - every time I take it to our IT guys they can't find anything wrong... hmmm - its like taking the car to the mechanic and they give you "that' look...:shrug::hugs::hugs:

First thank you all for your words of encouragement the last day or two... yesterday was a craptastic day for me... but today is a new day...
:flower::flower::hugs::hugs: i appreciate you ladies!!!

Terri - FX you do not get sick - kick the DH in the shin for bringing that home - especially this close to vaca!!! YAY for keeping Rosy a little longer!! :happydance:

Sis - Cutie pie lap dog you have there!!! love the ears!!! and wow you are a sick momma - that temp jump proves it over and over!!! I hope by tomorrow you are feeling a 1000 percent better...

Katie - I get what you mean about AF... I still don't like her - but I need to be glad I still get her everymonth - twice a month- ok not really twice... :thumbup: and I will take your word for it on the beer tasting - I have never liked beer :sick: just can't get past the taste... I don't drink any more at all... so I am living through you ladies!!! :winkwink:

Atty - BIG :hug: to you... this journey SUCKS sometimes... I am sorry you are feeling all those down and out feelings... I am there with you... Take care of your self - then do something for someone else - that usually makes me feel better... :hugs::flower:

everyone else - hello :hi: and I am sorry I just can't keep up!!!

AFM: :growlmad: still no cross hairs but as screwy as this cycle has been I guess I just have to accept that FF will not let me O on day 6/7!!! pretty sure my body did - or atleast geared up for it... bleh!!!
I am think I am 4.5 DPO :haha: if FF won't play along - I will make my own rules!!!
we are about to get pounded by yet another snow storm... :help::help::help::help:
anyone hear from spring?:nope:


----------



## terripeachy

nessaw-So happy you've decided to make the plunge for the March testing thread! I hope it's worthwhile.

Sis/kfs1-I LOVE your dogs!! Well, I love dogs in general, but they both look so comfy and happy. It's official. I get to keep Roxie until next Saturday. Boop Boop! And the foam addiction is disgusting. I didn't even see the show and I feel sick thinking about it.

kfs1-Your chart looks great, babe. Keep climbing! I guess that reminds me that I better go stalk Wish and see what her Vitex is doing today.

Sis/Vjean-Go Texas!! Is there a parade in every town today? My dad is in San Antone..I may need to call him and get the scoop.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-Were your ears ringing? HA!!HA!! You're not out yet! I told you. I like that you're making your own rules. That's what we do on this side of town! hee hee.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I can't keep up either! :dohh: B/w my falling apart computer that makes it hard to post, the moving stuff, day-to-day household crap, homeschooling, blah, blah, blah, I'm having a hard time, boooooo! I am stalking though and will keep trying to jump in. Massive :hugs: to *atty*, and *Radkat* :hugs: . And all you sickos/possible sickos I hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## Wish4another1

Ladies - take your seats you are not going to believe this - I have my Ob/GYN appointment!!!!!!! March 10th!!!! 

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:


nothing more to see here... back to your lives... :thumbup:

EDIT
I just googled this new Dr and the FE we went to is in his staff picture... I hope that is not a bad sign... DAMN YOU GOOGLE!!!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Finally! Hope they can do something to help!

I just registered at my new GP practice- it's much bigger than my old one and they have a midwife there, so maybe it's more into fertility issues. Fx my new Dr will be helpful! I'm going to make an appointment next week to go over what's been going on and see if they also recommend having another Day 21 test this cycle.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Excellent on the doc front *Wish* and *Fezzle* :thumbup: .

Oh, and Happy Belated Born Day to your son *felicity*! :cake: 19, wow! The time just eats itself I think!


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish :happydance: that's great!!!!Hope they help ya get some answers!! :)

Terri Yay for having the Pup one more week I don't think I could foster A) cuz I have 3 dogs already and B) I would get attached !! DH says I treat the Pibble Better than Him :haha:

Everyone that meets her loves her she's changed Many peoples minds about Pit bulls!! Which I love :)

We have been laying in the bed watching" What to Expect when U R Expecting" on replay 
Going to try to have some soup since I can't swallow much maybe that will work!! 
Yes wish I have fever I keep shivering and sweating so I'm sure it's pretty bad I just want to feel better Fast this sux I'm afraid its going to hurt the baby!! :nope:

The BIG Rodeo is here Terri look up Houston Livestock show and Rodeo it's HUGE!! So we have trail riders coming in from all over Texas for the Parade!!
Idk if they do it anywhere else ??!!?

How are u feeling SPP??


----------



## Driving280

Hi all! Thanks for the invite, Terri!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*Sis* I feel ten kinds of :wacko: right now :p . The thought of making dinner has me damn near in tears :blush: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Hi *driving*! :wave:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I am so overwhelmed right now, I just want to lay in bed and watch Netflix :haha: .


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Driving I'll Add U!!! :hi:

SPP I just want to be able to drink something anything without crying it hurts so bad!! :(
The Cepacol helps but also make me want to Yack I can't Imagine doing that right now I might Die!!! :haha:
I emailed my nurse the Antibiotics need to work faster !!! ;)


----------



## terripeachy

SweetPotatoPi said:


> I am so overwhelmed right now, I just want to lay in bed and watch Netflix :haha: .

This cracked me up. I made a yelping noise at work, which was supposed to sound like a laugh. :thumbup: BWAAHAA!!

Wish-WOOHOO!!! How freaking happy are you that now you have an appointment with a real doctor. You have to take everything you know of your fertility with you so he/she can help. Also, make them sit with you and answer all of your questions. Don't let them rush you. I'm so excited!

Fezzle-Awesome about your doctor news too. Yeah!

Sis-My old old bf used to have a pit bull and we lived together. Astro was the sweetest, most caring brindle dog you could ask for. Unfortunately he got cancer a few years back and passed away. So sad... 
Hope the nurse got back to you about taking something else for your throat. They will probably just say to keep drinking soup.


----------



## Driving280

Hi all! So nice to see everyone and follow you along even as you are gone from the TTC board (yay!!). Talked to DH today and he definitely wants to try more naturally unless our genetic tests find some issue (balanced translocation or something) that might cause the miscarriages... I think I can give it another 4-5 months. My numbers were so good that I can do IVF in half a year as well.


----------



## terripeachy

Glad you made it over here, Driving. I could've sworn you were already here, though, but I guess not. :haha:

When do you go to have genetic testing performed?


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I thought she was over too!!! :haha:

Well the nurse told me to take my antibiotics and Rest easier said than done since it hurts to lay on my neck!!! :shrug:
Hopefully these antibiotics will start working real soon!!


----------



## kfs1

Hope you feel better soon, Sis. Sounds awful. :(


----------



## Sis4Us

I added pics of the Boys and Girls in my journal if y'all want to check them out !!!

Figured that way everyone would know who I was talking about!!


----------



## nessaw

Hi all.
Bfn this morning so pg hormones gone and onto a new cycle. We've got 2 black labradors as well. Am on my phone so it won't let me do photos. Will try when on comp.
Sis hope u feel better soon.


----------



## battyatty

*Wish *I am so happy for you, about time they sorted it out! Good luck for the 10th :thumbup::happydance::happydance::thumbup:

*Terri *I think you are going have trouble letting that doggy go. :winkwink:

*Sis & SPP* I feel for you, nothing worse than the barff barff, but its all for the best, only another 8-10 weeks left! :hugs:

Fezzle Thats great news about your new GP, it sounds like a much better set-up :thumbup::flower:

*Driving *Higher honey and welcome! :happydance:

Nessaw Thinking of you sweetie, I love black labs! :thumbup:




Sis4Us said:


> Also did u get your AMH tested that's Egg quality u might want to ask your friend about Ubiquinol!!! Hang in there LOVE I know it's easier said than done but we r here for U!!
> :hugs:

I cant get an AMH test, only FC do that test over here, and mine wont touch me as I can get pregnant! 

After that temp drop yesterday I really did expect AF this morning... But then this morning another temp rise? 

Trouble is DF and myself opened a good bottle of wine last night, and I drank 3 glasses while cooking the dinner, thinking I was out??? Ooopppss!


----------



## terripeachy

HA!!HA!! Atty-I wouldn't worry about it. You know, most of us are all about doing what makes us happy. Although, they say that drinking increases your temperature, but I don't know if I really believe that in the TTC sense. Generally, your temp is up while drinking, but I have a feeling that once you go to sleep it goes back to where it needs to be. Who knows?

I appreciate every day with Roxy. We went for a walk to the animal hospital this morning. It's about a block, and then we slowly jogged back. She has more weight to lose, but I think our walks around the house is more exercise than she's used to. When we got home, she ate, and then I brushed her hair. It's always hard giving them back, but someone else has a better home for her. I feel bad for her original owners. They simply couldn't afford the surgery when she got hit and they had to surrender her. The lady at the adoption center said the owner was crying and so upset. You get the perfect dog and then have to give it up. :cry: It's making me tear up thinking about it. Foster parents are less likely to foster once they have their own dog, and I have a special house (no kids, no other pets, quiet), so they like me as a foster mom! I guess in 9 months we'll reevaluate the no kids/quiet. :haha:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*Sis* your family is adorable :) . Looks like you're gonna have to beat up a few girls in the future over your boys :haha: . You feeling any better this morning? :hugs:

So heartbreaking about Roxy's original owners *terri* :( . I remember people scoffing at pet insurance before it got popular but it's definitely a good thing to have.

*atty* I *wish* I had m/s! :haha: It would make me feel better :wacko: . Right now I do have a splitting headache though and I'm not feeling this run I want/need to go on. Feels like it's wrapping around my entire skull, with a heavy concentration on the right side, ow! And hey, a good bottle of wine is excellent trouble :winkwink: .

Glad you're back in the game *nessaw* :dust: .

:kiss: *oldermom*

How are you today *Argyle*? :flower:

Did you have an appt today *Smiles*? If so GL! :dust:

And a big :wave: to all you other lovelies! Man my head hurts!


----------



## battyatty

Terri I so so wish you that re-evaluation in 9 months :)

I did forget to mention though that most unusual for me, the wine didn't stay down. I totally regret barfing such a great bottle of wine. What a waste!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I too wish I had M/S it would be way better than this Strep at least I could eat if I wanted too and sleep a Lil!!! :nope:

Thanks ladies yes Mom is pretty tough on my Bigs GFs and for good reason everything I've said about them has been true so maybe he will listen NEXT time .... Doubt it but I can hope right!!! :haha:
Hes got the prettiest blue eyes u ever did see but he's a push over too!! Not looking forward to the LO dating I think he will be a Lil picky so I'll be grateful for that!! :haha:

I still look like I swallowed a Football idk if the Antibiotics are working u would think day 3 I would be better I don't have a temp today so hopefully that's a good sign!! ;)
Don't think I'll be able to do my Saturday errands though :(


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies....well we told the kids Thursday night at dinner. Have them their bags and it was hilarious watching them all concentrate reading the notes attached. My son was the first to say " what the heck" then my daughter said " you're gonna be pregnant?" My step-daughter said " that's what I thought too" and smiled. My step-son said " but I don't want a little brother or sister" lol. He's the youngest. So ten they started asking questions and my husband and I said " you didn't read the tags if you're still not sure what's going on" so finally I had to say "yes I'm pregnant". We chatted about it for another 10 minutes or so and after that we moved on to talking about something else and my son says 10 more minutes after that " wait....you're pregnant?!" Whahahahahahaha. OMG! I love my son but sometimes he's a little slow on the uptake! Lol. I thought my son would be upset since he said MONTHS ago we didn't have room for another baby and that there were enough ppl plus 2 big dogs in the house. Lol. The following morning m step-son hands me a piece if paper that he wrote down baby names on. I asked him when he did that because he should have been sleeping. He said he stayed up to write some names down. And then they all started throwing out names so they're excited. 

My genetic counseling and ultrasound was yesterday. That fluid they look for in the back of the neck-I forget what it's called but being over a certain size they said it could be an indication of a chromosomal disorder likes Down's Syndrome or something. In any ever mine showed it was well within normal range so I was thankful for that. I also had them take blood to do the MaterniT21 test and should have the results for that along with all the other stuff they are checking for my mid next week. Oh and the baby has grown so much since it's first scan. He or she looks like a baby now and not a bean. Lol. Dr said everything looks good and in one of the pics it looks like the baby is hold up the #4 so the the tech wrote " I have 4 siblings" on the picture for me to take home. Lol. The worse part was having to hold my pee for them to do the scan! When I finally got to go I swore I was gonna pass out from pleasure sitting there on the toilet! Lol. I think they may have heard me moaning and groaning as they passed the bathroom. Lol. I'll post the sono pic as well. 

Now onto you lovely ladies....
Sis hope you are feeling better after being on the meds for a couple days. Without fail when I was a kid I would get strep throat once a year for years! It was horrible so I feel your pain. Oh and I won't bid giants you on eBay, I'll take pity on the sick. Lol

SPP....hope your headache went away and you're feeling better. I'm hoping your headache is replaced my nausea soon.

Atty...it's so early the wine wouldn't do any harm and being as though you puked it up it makes me wonder.....hmmmmm, what else is going on?????

Katie....how are you lady?

Terri....happy you get to keep Roxy longer. I'm a sucker for animals so I probably wouldn't want to give her back. And I hope you the that disruption in 9 months. :hugs:

And a big hiya to all the other ladies.


----------



## terripeachy

SPP-I hope you're reading this after your run! I think pet insurance is expensive. I don't know that I would get it. Not saying that I could afford anything that happened to my pet, but I don't know if it's really worth it. :shrug: 

Sis-What a beautiful family. Your niece in the back makes me laugh. She reminds me of me! Always doing silly stuff for the camera. And what handsome cowboys. HA!!HA!

Atty-Girl, you crack me up. Sorry you couldn't keep the wine down. Am I sorry??? And we wait...hee hee. 

Smiles-I had a feeling your kids would be confused. That's great that they are excited for their little brother/sister. The pee story had me cracking up. moaning and groaning. HA!!HA!!

Wish-Even higher temps??!! I have never seen such a chart in all of my 6 months of looking. I don't know what to make of it. How do you feel?

I'm at work today trying to write my newsletter. The program keeps acting funky. This newsletter is not meant to be. It's due today, but it's obviously going to be super late. I'm so irritated because I tried to work on it at home and that didn't work, so I drive into work and it's still not working. AARRGGHH!!! I may have to give it another shot on Monday because I am NOT coming back here tomorrow.


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Terri yes they are both a Laugh when they want to be But the youngest is a Blast she always makes me smile!!! :)

The oldest came to check on me last nite and bring her BFF to see my house they both kept asking the LO about a Lil Sis!!! :haha:

Smiles glad everything tested OK can't wait to here how the Materniti21 goes so u will know Gender in a week!! :happydance:
So glad your kids are excited about the baby!!


----------



## Hoping4Argyle

Hi everyone,

SPP Thanks for asking, I'm doing ok. Getting over the disappointment of last cycle. My hubby got a puppy for everyone on Thursday. A little mini schnauzer, it's a little girl we named Coco. I'm no longer the only girl in the house. :haha: Coco really helped. Holding a little puppy really helps take the stress. The boys excitement makes it oh so worth it. Oh forgot to tell you, I forfeited my new couch for a puppy for the boys. In must admit my husband and I are already attached to her. 

Right now, I'm sitting here waiting for Fed x to deliver my gonal-f. Only thing is my cycle is delayed because of the prometrium I was taking. I wish she would show her face. But my husband and I will take advantage of this time. We didn't BD with prometrium. Do to high risk and having to get cerclages we usually practice forced abstinence during parts of the pregnancy.


----------



## Wish4another1

Argyle - we to have a new puppy - and she is helping us too!!! Except when she barks at night when I want to sleep!!!!:growlmad: 

Terri- I am with you about my chart... I Seriously am wondering what is happening... I have even tarted taking my temp several times to verify it... and no cross hairs - yesterday I messed around with it and forced my o date on it... But I feel weird about that... I am sure I ovulated Sunday afternoon/ night - my temp went up Monday over 97... Ugh I don't know... I feel ok st cramps daily and pink cm too...I try not to symptom spot as every cycle I am wrong!!!! I want to think I have a little bean but the cramps/spotting didn't happen with my other two so my mind is saying no... But ???
Our bodies sure are confusing!!!! 
Happy Saturday everyone!!!


----------



## felcity 45

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is Ok and haveiing a good weekend. I've had a quick read but OH is still poorly and keeps yacking to me and I just can't concentrate! :dohh:

He's on a mattress on the hard floor near my feet, I do feel sorry for him though.

I'm feeling fed up today, 10DPO AND BFN this morning :cry: Looks like AF is going to be early too, brown spotting started this afternoon after I'd been for a walk. Not due till Tue/Wed. IDK :shrug: give up

Bottle of wine later and Banoffie Pie to cheer me up.


----------



## Sis4Us

Big :hugs: Felcity!!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

Wish4another1 said:


> Ladies - take your seats you are not going to believe this - I have my Ob/GYN appointment!!!!!!! March 10th!!!!
> !!!!!

Yay for an appointment- FINALLY!!!!



Driving280 said:


> Hi all! Thanks for the invite, Terri!

Hi, Driving!!



SweetPotatoPi said:


> I am so overwhelmed right now, I just want to lay in bed and watch Netflix :haha: .

Hi, SPP!!!



battyatty said:


> After that temp drop yesterday I really did expect AF this morning... But then this morning another temp rise?
> 
> Trouble is DF and myself opened a good bottle of wine last night, and I drank 3 glasses while cooking the dinner, thinking I was out??? Ooopppss!

Hmmmm about the temp rise and throwing up!!!




Smiles013 said:


> My genetic counseling and ultrasound was yesterday. That fluid they look for in the back of the neck-I forget what it's called but being over a certain size they said it could be an indication of a chromosomal disorder likes Down's Syndrome or something. In any ever mine showed it was well within normal range so I was thankful for that. I also had them take blood to do the MaterniT21 test and should have the results for that along with all the other stuff they are checking for my mid next week. Oh and the baby has grown so much since it's first scan. He or she looks like a baby now and not a bean. Lol. Dr said everything looks good and in one of the pics it looks like the baby is hold up the #4 so the the tech wrote " I have 4 siblings" on the picture for me to take home. Lol. The worse part was having to hold my pee for them to do the scan! When I finally got to go I swore I was gonna pass out from pleasure sitting there on the toilet! Lol. I think they may have heard me moaning and groaning as they passed the bathroom. Lol. I'll post the sono pic as well.
> .

Yay for normal tests!!!:happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Argyle-I'm so excited you got a puppy! How fun. Hope your special delivery comes soon.

Wish-Who knows...at least you know you have your appointment coming up. I'd just keep doing what you're doing until then and see what happens. Of course, you're taking progesterone, so I'm not sure when you would know when to stop. It's too early to think about now. I never foster puppies because their bladders are too small and I don't want to get out of bed in the middle of the night! hee hee. 

Felcity-Oh no! Sorry to hear you're spotting. Your temperature doesn't show a drop signifying AF, so I'm still rooting for you. I don't care what you say! :) Enjoy your pie!

I got my program to work, so now I'm taking my work computer home so I can get out of here. I hate being at work on non-work days.


----------



## VJean

Happy Saturday ladies! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend! After a Matilda Jane Trunk Show this am I spent most of the day outside, attempting to read a book.

No parade for us today, as the San Antonio Rodeo just wrapped up. The weather is beautiful though! Hope Spring finds it's way to the rest of the world soon! 

I've loved seeing all the pics of everyone's pups. And I'm so glad you get to keep Roxy a little bit longer Terri! 

Here is pic of our Labradoodle, Dudley (and his kitty and baby). He is such an amazing, hypoallergenic, shed-free dog! I highly recommend them! We also have a Lhasa Apso, but he isn't much of a kid dog. He's usually hanging out in one of my Bigs rooms.

https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/7D5F22C5-AE0A-4390-BAF0-12ADCC0A1C05.jpg

https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/17125A9D-755E-4D4C-8AD5-BDC71F091552.jpg


----------



## Sis4Us

What cuties Vjean!!!

How ya feeling!???!

All the rain and pollen has our pool looking yucky so we have been attempting to clean it all day well DH has!! :haha:

I can finally move around so hopefully I'm on the mend!! :thumbup:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Yeah, I hear you on the pet insurance *terri*. Hope you're maxin' and relaxin' at home now! :beer: Also hoping you can get the newsletter out with minimum issues from here on out.

Yay! Glad to hear things are well *Smiles* :) .

And excellent that you're on the mend *Sis* :thumbup: .

*felicity* I looked up Banoffie Pie and yummers! I need some of that in my life! So sorry about the BFN :hugs: .

Beautiful pics *VJean*! I remember when my DS2 was a chunk like that <3 .

My head felt better for a bit after my run this morning but it's been splitting all day otherwise and still is so going to veg out somewheres :p . 'Night all!


----------



## Blueshoney

I've been on a business trip this week and got in this morning! OMG it took me like all day to catch up! I'll just say hugs, congrats and damn people have beautiful families!


----------



## battyatty

Well ladies I caved in and used my one and only frer this morning at what I am guessing is 12dpo (did play with my FF chart to get me at that), A BIG FAT BFN.
OH well just waiting now for the witch.......

OH Sis & SPP Sincere apologise for the MS cock-up. I must of read it all wrong.... Hope you are both feeling a little better this morning.......:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## felcity 45

Sis - Hope those antibiotics kick in soon!!:wacko:

Nessaw - Good Luck this cycle :flower:

Terri - Roxy won't be wanting to leave when It's time :winkwink:

Smiles - Yay for your tests looking good, How sweet for the kids to choose names :thumbup:

Argyle - Coco sounds adorable

VJ - OMG I'm in love with Duddley :dog:<3

SPP - I was really disappointed with the pie, I've had better was looking forward to it too.

Driving- Blueshoney - Hi :hi:

Well I really don't know what to think this morning, Temp went up slightly this morning but had wine last night. I took a test yesterday and it was stark white and this morning when I took one I see a faint line, but I'm spotting pink now and cramping really bad :wacko:
Can red wine cause faint lines?? IDK 

I've attached a couple of piccys of my faint line porn for your veiwing pleasure ladies..although they never show as well on here :growlmad: The line did show in the time limit and is pink even OH can see it!!






The Posh pee stick is 20miu and the strip one is 25miu, you probably can't see the line on that one but it was there just very very faint. Bottom pic is my attempt at a tweak.


----------



## battyatty

felcity 45 said:


> Well I really don't know what to think this morning, Temp went up slightly this morning but had wine last night. I took a test yesterday and it was stark white and this morning when I took one I see a faint line, but I'm spotting pink now and cramping really bad :wacko:
> Can red wine cause faint lines?? IDK

Felcity I definitely see a pink line in the first pic! So exciting!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

If you feel unsure you could try countdown to pregnancy.com You can post your POAS and ppl vote, or you could just pop on and vote for other ppl!


----------



## nessaw

Felcity I see it in the first one too! Woop woop. Everything crossed.x


----------



## felcity 45

Thanks Atty, still cramping really bad with backache as well now so think AF will be making an appearance soon :cry:

Sorry about your BFN this morning, your a day ahead of me still time for that BFP!! 

I've had a look back at the year I temped and my temp doesn't really dip when AF starts its usually a day or two after :wacko: trust me to be different lol


----------



## battyatty

Please don't worry about cramping or the back ache, they are just as normal for early pregnancy too!

When I first started temping my temp didnt go down till after AF started also, but the last few cycles its been the day before! TBH I have no idea what my body is doing half the time! LOL

Oh I have my FX for you babe, I really do! xxxxx


----------



## felcity 45

Thanks Atty I really appreciate that :flower: 

I suppose like one of the other ladies said...I'm grateful I can still try at my age and AF comes every month within 2 or 3 days but like you I never quite know what my body is doing from month to month. :wacko: lol

Thank you too Neesaw


----------



## battyatty

felcity 45 said:


> Thanks Atty I really appreciate that :flower:
> 
> I suppose like one of the other ladies said...I'm grateful I can still try at my age and AF comes every month within 2 or 3 days but like you I never quite know what my body is doing from month to month. :wacko: lol
> 
> Thank you too Neesaw

I hear you on the age, ovulation and periods! Each month that I ovulate I take as a miracle at my age! 

I look in the mirror some mornings and think, woman what are you trying to do at your age????:dohh:


----------



## felcity 45

Ha Ha Atty, yes me too...especially when I see young mums struggling to cope with energetic kids...Makes me tired watching :winkwink:


----------



## Smiles013

Atty...sorry about the BFN but I don't count anyone out until AF comes knocking! :hugs:

Felicity.....I do see the line in the first pic! FX for you. :happydance:


----------



## Smiles013

Well......here is the latest u/s of Beanie, who no longer look like a bean. Lol. It looks like he or she has her head turned and hand up saying "please no more pictures". Lol. It's amazing how much of a difference you can see in a few weeks time. 

Sis....yes I can find out the sex next week but I don't want to know but DH does. Unfortunately he'll have to wait for the u/s at 20 wks to know because the Dr's. office will call ME with the results from the blood work and since I don't want to know the sex they can't tell me. I'll ask them if it's possible for them to call him directly, if not...he'll have to wait. I told him if he finds out he BETTER NOT let it slip or tell other ppl who may let it slip. That includes my mother because she can't keep a secret to save her life! Lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## battyatty

Smiles I saw the u/a and said awe so loud it even disturbed my DF from watching a movie, and that's hard to do with my DF!! Lol
Smiles that is one amazing pic. I'm so happy for you :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Felcity :happydance: I see it!!!! Cramping is norm I had a ton this time!!!

Atty :( sorry about the BFN but I still think U have time your DPO looks wrong to me!!!

Smiles how exciting what a Cute Bean !!!!! U R stronger than I..... I just had a friend deliver who didn't know the gender and had a Girl after everyone guessed boy!! :haha:
I couldn't do it no way!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Double post :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Freaking out about my temps a Lil I should be Happy they are down but they are kinda low since my fever I hope nothing's wrong w my Jelly Bean!!! :(


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Sorry for the AAM, will come back later. Spotting off and on since early this morning. Not sick. This combo has proved to end badly for me twice before already. Bracing myself for my third back-to-back m/c. Feeling all types of ways; doing my best to forget I'm pregnant. I want it to come on so it's easier physically. Going on my run...


----------



## battyatty

Sis4Us said:


> Atty :( sorry about the BFN but I still think U have time your DPO looks wrong to me!!!

I am totally confused about my dpo this month. If I stick with the original FF O date on day CD9 I would be 15dpo now. If I tweak FF by lowering my temp by .01c on day 12 I get an O for then, but my cm was sticky by then, and after CD12 my cm was creamy. But my temp went right up at CD15??? So I am so so lost?

Can anyone help!!!????:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## battyatty

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Sorry for the AAM, will come back later. Spotting off and on since early this morning. Not sick. This combo has proved to end badly for me twice before already. Bracing myself for my third back-to-back m/c. Feeling all types of ways; doing my best to forget I'm pregnant. I want it to come on so it's easier physically. Going on my run...

Oh honey, enjoy your run and I hope your fears are not founded this time...:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Oh SPP :hugs: I hope it's nothing !!!!!! :hugs:

Go to the ER maybe this bean need some P!!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

SPP - fx nothing is wrong with your little bean :hug: 

Atty - girl I can't help u look at my chart it's confusing too!!! Fx your are still gonna get your BFP!!!!


----------



## felcity 45

Sis- I would imagine it's your temp getting back to normal with the antibiotics

Smiles - that definitely looks like a baby and not a bean lol :happydance:

SPP - :hugs: Hope all is OK and its just baby snuggling in :hugs: 

Atty - Haven't a clue how to interpret these charts lol

Well I've just done another test after a 3 1/2 hour hold and nothing must have been a dodgy test :wacko:


----------



## battyatty

felcity 45 said:


> Well I've just done another test after a 3 1/2 hour hold and nothing must have been a dodgy test :wacko:

At only 10dpo I wouldn't worry about a 31/2 hold this early, If you have more tests try again with FMU

FX for a new test in the morning x


----------



## nessaw

Spp thinking of you.xx


----------



## Fezzle

Smiles- what a great scan pic! 

Wish- that is a very weird chart pattern! 

Hope everyone has had a good weekend. I was at OH's parents' house. As long as I have more than a couple glasses of wine, my temp shows it! You can see from my chart the results today and last Sunday. We're going out with a bunch of friends on Saturday next weekend too, so it'll probably be the same next week too! But hopefully I'll have ovulated by then. AF seems to be slowing down to a screeching halt finally, so ready to get some fertile CM going now!


----------



## Sis4Us

SPP I see U took your tickers off on another thread I hope that's not the Case!!! :hugs:
:cry: thinking of u !!!!


----------



## garfie

SPP - BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

SPP-You're scaring me, but I want to remain positive and calm. I think it was fandabby who had bleeding for like the first couple weeks and everything turned out fine. If you have to go in to see the doctor, do it. Sis could be right about needing some progesterone. :hugs: Please report back.

Vjean-I love Dudley as well, and Hayley-also as adorable with her little chubby legs. Love it!

Atty-Stop messing with your chart! hee hee. Sorry for the BFN, but I say wait a few more days and see what happens.

Felcity-I also thought I saw something on the first picture, but now I'm not so sure. It's still early for you too.

Sis-Hope you're feeling better today. Your temps are open circles, so the lower value may just be because your timing was off. Don't stress.

Blues-Welcome back!! I was only gone from last night until now, and I had to catch up. hee hee. It happens.

Wish- I see crosshairs! hee hee. Your chart still makes me wonder...

Fezzle-Finally that witch is heading west. Phew! It's about time. Did you stop taking those herbs?

Smiles-Beautiful baby. Four is my favorite number, so I'm happy he/she is holding up 4 fingers. I hope the doctor's office can't call your hubs directly. I'm telling you, he's going to name HIM and then start calling the baby Kevin, and you're going to find out. hee hee. It's risky. My sister and her husband didn't find out any of their babies' gender. They have two girls and a boy.

I'm pleased with my temperatures, but I'm not getting excited. One more week to wait...and wait I shall. I did get a pimple today-some of you may know, that that's my sign! HA!!HA!!

:flower::flower::sleep::sleep: to everyone else! Hope all is well.


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Sorry for the AAM, will come back later. Spotting off and on since early this morning. Not sick. This combo has proved to end badly for me twice before already. Bracing myself for my third back-to-back m/c. Feeling all types of ways; doing my best to forget I'm pregnant. I want it to come on so it's easier physically. Going on my run...

Oh, lady- I hope that everything is ok! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Felicity, I see the pink line! How many dpo are you?

Atty--I'm sorry about the BFN, but didn't you say you were 12dpo? And if AF does end up showing, I still like to find the bright side in that if she's still coming for visits, a baby is still possible!

Smiles! I can't believe that amazing ultrasound pic! How adorable is that?! How many weeks are you now?


----------



## Katie Potatie

SPP--I know that it can be so scary and disheartening. But like Terri said, there was a girl on another thread who had serious bleeding issues for a while, and everything turned out to be just fine. Spotting can be terribly scary, but it can also be a normal part of early pregnancy. I'm praying for everything to be fine for you. <3


----------



## nessaw

Smiles that u/s is amazing. X


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis--Step AWAY from the thermometer!


----------



## Smiles013

Sweet.... BIG BIG HUGE :hugs: I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Bleeding can happen sometimes and still end up with a healthy pregnancy. I spotted at 6 weeks and everything turned out okay. Please let us know how you are doing. :hugs:


----------



## Smiles013

Katie....I am 12 wks as of Friday. 

Terri...I already warned him, if he lets anything skip he's in trouble. My fear is he'll say something by accident and ruin it or me. I'm reluctant to even tell him what appt they can tell him via the u/s because I'll be there looking at the screen not wanting to know and might see a little Vienna sausage or lack there of and then know. My girlfriend asked me today " how are we supposed to plan anything without knowing" my response...make it gender neutral or decorate in pink and blue. Then she said " how am I supposed to buy clothes if I don't know what you're having" my response " buy gender neutral or don't buy clothes" she was pissed! Lol. I got everyone pissed at me for not wanting to know. Lol


----------



## Fezzle

terri- yep! I took the last ones on Thursday morning. I'm not sure if it would have stopped anyway, but it's down to just some tinged CM after BDing now!


----------



## Radkat

SPP - Thinking of you, honey. A friend of mine spotted through her whole first tri. Hope all is OK. Maybe a scan to check?


----------



## kfs1

Hi all, I'll read through the posts to catch up tomorrow but I just wanted to say that I'm thinking positive thoughts for you spp!!!! Hope you're doing OK.


----------



## oldermom1975

Smiles- your pic is just gorgeous! :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Been checking in ALL Day SPP!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies,
Just jumping in to get something off my chest that is making me feel ashamed. At this point in my life, none of my friends are TTC. They either had their children and are done, or they don't want children. So, I'm definitely flying solo in this quest. I've actually been the unwanted cheerleader in many of their lives, trying to convince them to have children/more children. 

So when my BFF just told me that she is actually wanting to have another child (hopefully, a girl after 2 boys), as genuinely excited as I am to hear the news (because I have been bugging her to tears to try one more time for a girl), there's this little part of me that is feeling anxious about it. She's excited and hoping that we will be pregnant together this time around. But all I am thinking about right now, at this moment, is that because she gets pregnant within the first couple of months of trying, it's going to be a mixed emotion when I find out that she is pregnant. 

There's a part of me that is going to be beyond the moon about the fact that she is pregnant again and it's what I've wanted for her so much, and then, given my issues with trying to get pregnant, there's also going to be a sadness that I just can't accomplish it myself. It's not like it's taking away my happiness for her, but is just adding on to my misery with my own situation, if that makes any sense. 

Does anyone feel that way? I feel ashamed to even admit it. :(


----------



## Wish4another1

Katie- YES!!! I feel the same way about a girlfriend of mine at work... I am thrilled she is preg but... I am so sad it isn't me.... She tried for two months and march is a year of me trying... And not one BFP for me... I truly am happy for her but it makes it so hard for me to maintain hope... 
So yes others feel the same and don't you feel shame... You aren't doing anything wrong... You are being human... :hug:

Terri- I forced my o date on ff... I still think it's off by one day ...it's only giving me a vertical line... But with all this cramping I'm just taking it one day at a time... Wednesday should be 10 dpo... Or close to it ;) might test then....


----------



## Katie Potatie

Thanks Wish... Just hearing someone say that they understand the emotion, makes me feel like less of a monster. :) And looking forward to your testing! It's crazy that it's already time again for you!


----------



## Katie Potatie

And to add, I don't have that emotion with ladies getting BFP's on this site. It's weird. I guess because we watch each other's struggles to conceive and hear such intimate details of what everyone is doing to try to get pregnant, that in a way, it makes you feel like you are a small part of that person's journey. And there's something special about that, which you don't even always become a part of in your friends lives out in the "real world." In the February thread, where we had BFP after BFP rolling in, even though I had experienced a chemical, it didn't deplete my joy for others, or my outlook in the future for my own outcome. The only time I have ever been upset about hearing somebody get a BFP on this site, is a girl I've been following for a long time who is very, very unstable. Very. But outside of that instance, I anxiously await to hear of all of you lovely ladies getting your BFP's and watching the preggers continue to thrive in their pregnancies. 

Okay, that is all! Good night!


----------



## Fezzle

I think it's understandable. I'm in a similar situation where a lot of my IRL friends are done or never want kinds. I have one friend where the two of us were both single for ages and while everyone else was settling down, we stayed single and would go out together, go on holidays together, etc. When she moved away and then started dating someone seriously, I was happy for her but also felt a bit left behind. Then again, it probably helped me get out of what was an unhelpful on and off again FWB type relationship with an exboyfriend when I realised I wanted something more substantial too! So she's been with her OH for about a year longer than OH and I, but she's never mentioned if she wants kids now or if they've tried. She's a couple years younger than me but has struggled with PCOS and her Dr told her years ago she might have trouble with fertility. So in general, if she wants kids, I hope it happens for her, and the thought that I could have a friend who would be pregnant at the same time as me and with children the same age as mine would be amazing, but there's part of me too that would feel a bit jealous if she suddenly announced a pregnancy while I'm still trying, and a bit betrayed because I've told her we're trying and about my irregular cycles and she hasn't said anything about them trying too. W


----------



## nessaw

Katie absolutely know what you mean. My cousin who is a few months younger told my other cousin that they were trying last summer. No news yet but I was so pleased I was pg again before her-there's a few issues btwn us-I actually said to my fiance if she gets pg before us I'll be so upset. Have had dreams about it too and woke up upset. Strangely after this mc I don't feel the same way as I did last time. I was very jealous and upset just seeing bumps or babies or announcements for nearly a whole year. This time am taking them in my stride-well so far! As long as it's not my cousin lol.


----------



## battyatty

Happy Monday everyone.....
Well I have decided that FF has it completely wrong and I changed from Advanced to Fertility aware and I am now I have gone from 16dpo down to only 10dpo.... Cant believe I am back in the TWW again!!!! Grrrrr
TBH I don't think it really matters, apart from sore BBs (which I always have after O) I have no symptoms at all. 
So I do think I am out on this very wacky cycle......


----------



## kfs1

Good morning/afternoon/evening all,

Atty - hang in there. You're not out until that witch comes!!

Smiles- love the scan. Congratulations!

Wish - temp's still up there, huh? fx!!

SPP - hope everything's OK with you.

Katie - Don't feel bad. I completely understand. It's all around me, too. And it's simply human instinct and emotion. Of course you genuinely want your friend to be happy deep down inside. Same as you, I have no one in my life who can actually relate to what I'm going through, except for you girls!!!

The majority of my friends already have kids but some still plan to try for more. A few weeks ago, a friend of mine (same age) who has 2 girls already was saying that she's feeling baby crazy, to which I replied, "Go for it then! What's holding you back?" She said, "I don't think it'll happen so easy. I'm old now." Gee - thanks.

Another close friend (same age as me) got pregnant her FIRST MONTH OF TRYING and was actually upset about it because I don't think she expected it to happen so fast. As for everyone else, no one had to try for very long, expect for one friend of mine. That being said, come to find out, she didn't actually "try" - like didn't pay attention to her O and cycle. 

My sister-in-law is pregnant with her second, and I've been trying for my first since she FIRST got pregnant. 

A co-worker of mine (same age) is now a few months into her pregnancy and it happened for her right away, too.

Ugh - now I'M depressed. :)

Hi to everyone else!!! :wave:

I'm feeling crampy this morning - doesn't feel like a positive sign. According to FF, I now might get my period early on Saturday since I O'd so early. Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## terripeachy

SPP-Check in please! We're all wondering how you are doing. :hugs:

Katie-Don't feel bad/ashamed. Your bestie is not pregnant yet, and you don't know what she is going through. She may have trouble, she may not, but you will be there for her regardless. And if she does get pregnant before you, she can pass her baby clothes to you, and you can enjoy her and the baby while you're still trying. I totally get it, and it sucks, but that is your best friend. She would do the same if you end up pregnant before she does. It would be better that way (ha!), but you don't know what's going to happen. And so we wait....(this is our life, huh). :hugs:

Oh yeah, my good friend's daughter is due with her first son today. Talk about unstable...they live in VA in the country, and I'm sure she's going to be on welfare. It's sad, but not unexpected at all. I sent a gift for the shower, and was not pleased that I didn't get a thank you call, email or card. That is one thing I have a huge pet peeve about. I don't know why I have high expectations of others. Well, I know why, but I need to be better about having no expectations of others. And double oh yeah, my old bf told me yesterday that his wife is pregnant for the second time. She turns 40 in the spring. He said 'what about you?' I said 'we're trying.' They got pregnant the first time on their wedding night. UGH!!! Another dagger. 

Atty-You and your chart! hee hee. I guess we'll just see what happens in the next few days.

Wish-Oh ok about forcing the O date on your chart. Doesn't look bad, though.

AFM-Huge dip today. I was a tad worried I'd be at the end of my cycle, like last month's crazy surprise, but so far, no red. I hope it jumps back up in the morning. I'm pretty calm this month. 

We are in the middle of a huge storm, and my plant is open today. I got up at 4:35 and got to work by 6a. I didn't want to be on the road with a ton of other cars. I'm hoping by this afternoon the roads are at least plowed. We're supposed to get between 6-10 inches of snow. I'm still working on my newsletter. I think i can finish it today. *sigh*


----------



## Sis4Us

SPP been thinking of u All nite Hope u are OK!!!! :hugs:

Katie..... Don't be ashamed for feeling like u do it's normal!! All of my friends have BIGS so they kinda think I'm crazy for wanting a baby anyway!! :haha:
Once u get to the fertity Dr and get UR boys figured out I think that BFP will come quicker than u think!!! ;)

Atty I think u r right now hope that BFP shows soon!!!! :)

Afm feeling better but I'm going to take the LO to the DR today to make sure he doesn't have Strep I don't want him giving it bak to me :nope:
He got his tonsils out last YR but he's still showing sign of something so we will see!!

Happy Monday Ladies!!!

Scan Tom Eeeek!!!


----------



## kfs1

Terri - don't get too stressed about the temp drop. hopefully it'll shoot back up there tomorrow. We were supposed to get that same storm, too, but it missed us! Be careful driving home.

Sis - glad you're feeling better! Looks like your fever went down, too (you poor thing). So exciting that you're having your scan tomorrow. :)


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Hope the LO is ok. And yes, tomorrow is exciting (yay!), not scary (eek!).

kfs1-We're glad you're here and you can talk freely about this stuff. My friends have kids of all ages. My bestie's daughter is the oldest at 10, and it ranges from there to 1 year. Oh, an acquaintance that I see quite often is about to have twins sometime soon. No one talks about having more kids though. I'm the last one to even get married out of the group. hee hee. Late bloomer or loving the single life a little too much? HA!!HA!! PS. Your chart looks good too. Do not speak of that lady with the hat just yet!

nessaw-Your last sentence made me laugh. For reals!! No to the cousin!

Fezzle-Hey chickie!

Felcity-Do you have another update for us?


----------



## Sis4Us

Looks like her chart is blank Terri :( !!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Happy Monday from frigid Illinois... not even in double digit temps this am...but we didn't get the 8-10 inches of snow!! thank goodness!!

SPP - I am thinking about you lady... I hope you know we all care about you and we are sending big :hugs: to you...

Sis - Glad to see your temp is down and good idea to take the lO to the doctor... you don't need to keep passing it between each other!!! this isn't football you know!

Atty - this month must be the month of crazy loopy cycles.. im totally there with you... I manhandled FF this morning myself... I think it is right now...I am 8 DPO...but sometimes we girls to take the bull by the ... well you know... :devil:

Terri - here's to hoping your temp goes back up tomorrow - you don' t need those 23/24 day cycles... I have em and they get old!!! 
and I hope the storm passes you by like it did us... we still got some sleet and cold temps but no crazy snow!! good luck getting that newsletter done!!

Katie -The BFP's on here don't bother me as much with the ladies I interact with on this thread...but if I see one on another thread that says... oh gee we just had sex one time and look at my BFP... I will puke... I have got to stop reading other threads but sometimes I have no life, am bored and click away... :growlmad:

Smiles - love that U/S of your baby... so stinking cute!!! 

Kfs - FF has me starting this weekend too because I O'd ridiculously early!!! 

:hi: to everyone else!

AFM: all I can say is GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.... I am so crabby today - I woke up and no cramps so I thought awesome maybe I will get a day with no craziness...:nope: got to work and go to bathroom and spotting brown stuff - stained MY NEW FREAKING UNDERWEAR... ok sorry TMI and done shouting at everyone... I just splurged and bought new undies and the first day wearing em...ugh... just another punch in the gut... I hate being crabby... I hate it all...blah blah... I will get over this too...


----------



## battyatty

*SPP* Thinking of you honey.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

*Sis* Good idea about taking LO to the Docs, you only just have your temp down..... :flower:

*Terri * Maybe the temp drop is an implantation dip? FX sweetie :flower:

*Katie * Totally understand how you feel....... :hugs:

Just wanted to let you know ladies I got the job! :happydance: They were supposed to get back to me about it by last Thursday by phone, but this morning I got the contract through the post! So I start next Monday, its only temporary for 9 months, but I think that is perfect as I am hoping That I may get my bump this year! :cloud9:


----------



## ERosePW

Hi ladies, missed you gals! Boy, I really let my emotions get the best of me this time. Boo hoo, right? Get over it, move on, such is life. Be a big girl.

I didn't start AF when I thought... It was just pre-AF spotting. I had a nagging feeling that's what it was, so luckily I didn't take my clomid last night. And then full blown AF showed today, and I had to cancel my HSG. Waiting for nurse to call back to reschedule hopefully for Fri. Will start the clomid Fri also. I also called a FS which gave me lots of insight into their processes, costs, insurance, etc. so I feel good about that. I'm gonna schedule an appt for the first of April, so that I'll be ready just in case March is unsuccessful. I'm becoming a mom, regardless of what it takes to get there.

Soooo far behind here on everyone!!! I don't even know how to begin catching up, but I'll read thru the last ten pages or so, so that I can get the latest scoops!


----------



## nessaw

Sis good luck for tom.

Spp sending love. Thinking of you and hoping.x

Congrats on the job atty.

Hi to all.x


----------



## felcity 45

:wave: to all

Congrats on your job Atty that's great news :happydance:

AF arrived this morning....light but there :cry:

I don't think I can face Clomid this month...to be honest I don't think I can take TTC full stop anymore. :nope:


----------



## Sis4Us

Big :hugs: Felcity!!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Great news Atty great News!!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

congrats Atty!!! woo hoo for the new job!! 

felicity - :hug: i am sorry AF showed her ugly face... deep breath - tomorrow is a new day (saying to myself also!!)
hang in there!!


----------



## nessaw

Felcity sorry about af.x


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-See...even when you're feeling down, you need to keep up with us! Just kidding. If you need a break, you need a break. Obviously, we will keep chatting. :friends:

Atty-I thought you didn't get the job? You assumed because they didn't call you? Well, thank goodness you got it. We all knew you would!

Felcity-This is where the cheerleader comes in. If you know you have 5 more months of trying, you have to continue doing your best for 5 months. You're going to feel really bad come May when you only have 2 months left. You have to give it your all!! We are not giving up and neither can you. I am sorry about AF though. :hugs:

Wish-I hear you on the new panties. I'm wearing a new pair today too (they're navy and very fancy), and I would be PISSED if I ruined them.

garfie-Yoohoo??

I'm heading home. My newsletter is in the President's hands, and I may have corrections to make in the morning, but at least it's finished! hip hip hooray. Only two days late. Not bad!


----------



## Smiles013

So the Dr's office just called and gave me my results for the 1st trimester screening which checks for increased risk of Trisomy 13,18 and Down's Syndrome. I am negative for Trisomy 18 and 13 but was told I came back in the positive range for Down's Syndrome. But she did tell me that my risk before the test just based on my age was 1:73 now based on my age, the scan and blood work my chances are 1:205. So of course I am just plain 'ol freaking out! I also did the MaterniT21 test which the results come back in a couple more days and will shed more light on it but she immediately asked me " do you want to do an amnio or CVS?" I already told the initial genetic counselor I did not want any invasive tests done because I know they come with a risk of miscarriage. So I told her I wanted to wait to see what the second blood panel showed and that I would discuss it with my husband. So I called the hubs and he said " so do they tell you that so you can decide if you want to end the pregnancy? We're not doing that no matter what so there is no need to put yourself at risk for a miscarriage". I'm still all nervous now and I know I shouldn't be and that the test is just showing an increased risk for Down's and not showing that the child will actually have Down's. It's just a lot to take in so what did I do? I Googled stuff and I think I made things worse. :cry: I swear sometimes too much information is just as bad as not enough. I didn't have all this 1st trimester stuff with the other two-grant it I was younger but I was told they do this screening now for younger women as well. Just let me be and stop sprouting off odds to me. :growlmad:


----------



## oldermom1975

Katie Potatie said:


> There's a part of me that is going to be beyond the moon about the fact that she is pregnant again and it's what I've wanted for her so much, and then, given my issues with trying to get pregnant, there's also going to be a sadness that I just can't accomplish it myself. It's not like it's taking away my happiness for her, but is just adding on to my misery with my own situation, if that makes any sense.
> 
> Does anyone feel that way? I feel ashamed to even admit it. :(

Lots of us have felt/still feel that way, it is nothing to be ashamed of. When my little brother had his first (then second- then third) child before we became pregnant, I didn't think I could feel more bitter. It is something that takes time to work through, so go easy on yourself- and hold onto hope! You can do this! :hugs::hugs:



battyatty said:


> Just wanted to let you know ladies I got the job! :happydance: They were supposed to get back to me about it by last Thursday by phone, but this morning I got the contract through the post! So I start next Monday, its only temporary for 9 months, but I think that is perfect as I am hoping That I may get my bump this year! :cloud9:

Way to go, Atty!! :yipee:



felcity 45 said:


> AF arrived this morning....light but there :cry:
> 
> I don't think I can face Clomid this month...to be honest I don't think I can take TTC full stop anymore. :nope:

Sorry, felicity. <3 :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Smiles I'm sure it's nothing to worry about but I know how u must feel!!!!

There's always going to be the higher chance of downs due to our Age but that's it our Age we have to just take every Day As a blessing and go from there!!!
:hugs:


----------



## oldermom1975

Smiles013 said:


> So the Dr's office just called and gave me my results for the 1st trimester screening which checks for increased risk of Trisomy 13,18 and Down's Syndrome. I am negative for Trisomy 18 and 13 but was told I came back in the positive range for Down's Syndrome. But she did tell me that my risk before the test just based on my age was 1:73 now based on my age, the scan and blood work my chances are 1:205. So of course I am just plain 'ol freaking out! I also did the MaterniT21 test which the results come back in a couple more days and will shed more light on it but she immediately asked me " do you want to do an amnio or CVS?" I already told the initial genetic counselor I did not want any invasive tests done because I know they come with a risk of miscarriage. So I told her I wanted to wait to see what the second blood panel showed and that I would discuss it with my husband. So I called the hubs and he said " so do they tell you that so you can decide if you want to end the pregnancy? We're not doing that no matter what so there is no need to put yourself at risk for a miscarriage". I'm still all nervous now and I know I shouldn't be and that the test is just showing an increased risk for Down's and not showing that the child will actually have Down's. It's just a lot to take in so what did I do? I Googled stuff and I think I made things worse. :cry: I swear sometimes too much information is just as bad as not enough. I didn't have all this 1st trimester stuff with the other two-grant it I was you get but I was told they do this screening now for younger women as well. Just let me be and stop sprouting off odds to me. :growlmad:

I am sorry you are going through this strain! :hugs::hugs: to you! I do wonder sometimes how many people would test "positive" or at increased risk in the total population. My good friend (who had her baby at 39) had gotten pregnant (with a lot of trouble, I might add- she knew it would be her only pregnancy), and found that her baby girl had an increased risk- something like 1 in 20 for tri21. She was super scared- and was pressured into an amnio. Long story short, her baby was genetically normal (although the amnio caused a lot of scary cramping for about a week afterwards). Anyway, don't let your doc talk you into something you and hubs are uncomfortable with- it will just cause even more stress. Deep breaths, try to stay calm (I know, easier said than done :dohh: ), have some comfort foods, watch a movie, anything to distract you for a few days. :hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

Smiles: Big :hug: to you... I know having information can be worse than not having it...but that baby is still gorgeous inside of you - we know we have seen her/him!!!!!:thumbup: and you aren't going to love that baby any more or any less... I am sure that the baby is healthy - they just like scare people for some reason... hold on to hope - the baby is fine...again big :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Terri - I'm still here just more of a stalker at the mo because I'm having a tough time with my eldest he had a total meltdown over the weekend - normally not a problem but this cold has just left me feeling so weak so
Im not in a great place at the mo and feel like a terrible internet friend :cry:

I am beginning testing tomorrow as I don't think ff has got it right due to me having missing temps.

Atty - well done Hun getting the job :happydance:

Smiles - BIG :hugs: I don't know what to advise although I would say to wait until the Materni results first before worrying to much I guess we all know the risks at our age:wacko: but I don't think I would have the cvs or amnio either. Hopefully the results will all come back fine and you won't need to worry:happydance:

Felicity - sorry she got you Hun :hugs:

Sis - good luck for tomorrow can't wait for update:happydance:

Love to everyone else I will try and catch up properly well I have to let you know my results don't I?

:hugs:

X


----------



## moni77

still trying to catch up with all you guys - I think I am on page 40...so almost half way. Once I am done (I am taking notes as I go) I will make my comments.

AFM - back from my trip. AF got me on the flight back but had a great trip. Got to go to Chimi Lhakhang - the fertility temple in Bhutan. Me and DH were blessed with wooden phallases and I prayed for BFPs for all my B&B friends - in Buddist culture you are supposed to pray for others not yourself.

I got the green light to go forward with IUI #3. They upped my clomid to 150 which I started Friday night. Scan on Thursday. Definitely feeling the effects of the clomid I think. My guess is the IUI will be on saturday, but I'll keep you all posted. Anyways, hopefully I catch up soon.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sounds like a Great Plan Moni :) !!! 

Well LO does NOT have strep not sure how I got it but hopefully it will stay Far away! 

SPP Missing U Hun hope u R OK!!!! :hugs:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Hi lovelies :flower: . Thinking of you all and sending lots of <3 your way. Big :hugs: to you *Smiles*. Step away from Señor Google! Sending you lots of love and positive energy that all is well. Will come back later and catch up on what you ladies have been up to. I do see you got the job you were after though *atty*, yay! 

Me, conception is absolutely amazing, incredible, phenomenal stuff. My baby tried and his or her little sac was perfect and beautiful when I passed it. Send up some love for that sweet soul if you don't mind. I don't understand what's wrong. I may not be up for chatting for a spell but I'll try and stalky.


----------



## Blueshoney

Oh SPP I'm so very sorry! :hugs:


----------



## garfie

So sorry SPP - BIG:hugs: there are no words just take care of yourself:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Wish4another1

SPP- I am so sorry... Prayers for you and your whole family are coming straight from my heart :-(


----------



## oldermom1975

Prayers for you and the little one you lost, SPP. Lots of love and hugs, lady. :angel:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh no! I am SOOO sorry. Huge :hugs: and tons of love headed your way. I am so sorry that you lost this one. We were all pulling for you. <3<3<3<3.

We'll be here whenever you need some virtual love. :kiss:


----------



## Katie Potatie

SPP--Oh love, I'm so sorry. It hurts the heart to hear this news. Thinking of you, first and foremost. No right words are coming now. Please take care as best you can. Prayers for you and your little one being sent.


----------



## Smiles013

Sweet.... I am soooooo sorry to hear that. BIG GIGANTIC ENORMOUS :hugs: We are all hear when you are ready to chat. :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

So sorry SPP :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

SPP :hugs: Take care of Yourself and Hug those boys !!!

It's so hard to Understand why :cry: 

We R here when u need us and I will plant something for that Lil Angel!! :angel:


----------



## ERosePW

SPP.... I'm so truly sorry, and I believe you know just how much we all mean those words and feel your hurt. Grieve for your angel, and come back to us whenever the feeling hits. As women, we often feel cursed for the pain we endure... But at the same time, I agree that we are blessed for the miracles we carry, even if for such a short time. <3 <3


----------



## nessaw

Spp am so very sorry. Sending you peace and love. Xx


----------



## nessaw

Smiles I agree with prev posts wait and see what the materniti test says before making any decisions. Remember it's the possibility not the definitive.x


----------



## Katie Potatie

Thank you ladies for sharing your thoughts on my friend-getting-pregnant-first tantrum. Definitely made me feel better today to hear your stories and insights. Made me laugh, too :)

Smiles--I know someone telling you not to worry may not make you feel better in the moment, but just keep remembering it's a common test so they can do further testing if warranted/wanted. And with us over 35 ladies, we will automatically be given stats that make us feel scared. Remember, your risks actually decreased after they looked at your specific pregnancy and not just the age factor. Will MaterniT1 test give you any more info? 

Erin--Yowsas, I must have really missed something? Say what's going on?!

Sis--Excited for your scan.... What's it for, again? Just to check in on the bean? Normal stuff? And hooray for your little boy not having strep. I just took my daughter to do a strep test a few weeks ago and believe me, I know how relieving it is to hear they don't have it!

Terri--The plot thickens with you! I don't know much about charting, but I have picked up enough to know people can have that implantation dip. So excited to see what tomorrow brings!

Atty--:) !!!! What wonderfully unexpected news about the job. Oh, that has to lift your spirits so much and have you  feeling optimistic about the future! And if I were you, I wouldn't be terribly disappointed that it's looking like you may be 10 DPO. Just gives you more time!

Wish and Felicity--Boo hiss. I mean, we've all been in that crappy, cranky worn-out state of mind....so empathy coming full-fledged in your direction. Felicity, you are not to give up. Terri was right what she said. And Wish, I'd be ticked too if that happened to a brand-new pair of panties. That's like when you buy a nice, white shirt and spill coffee on it within the first day of wearing it. 

Garfie--Don't worry about not being able to keep up here Your family at home needs you more than anyone. We understand and know that you have some challenging days. And ahem, yes, you DO need to update us on your testing!

Moni--Coolest thing ever! And to be officially blessed with wooden penises? Amazing. I will pay it back by praying for you.


----------



## felcity 45

SPP - So very, very sorry. Sending you big :hugs:

Smiles - I can imagine how hard it must be going through those tests and waiting for the results, because of our age those odds are always scary but they are just that ..odds and you beat those odds to get pregnant in the first place!! :thumbup:

Ladies thank you for your kind words...it helped..loads :happydance:

Had a good cry and a moan and a winge, still decided not to do the Clomid this month have till tonight to decide though.

Do you ladies think I could do with Progesterone? 

Have a good day all :flower:


----------



## Fezzle

atty- congrats on the job! 

Sorry for those of you who got a visit from AF. terri- looking forward to your temp today; I hope it goes back up! 

Smiles- I agree with everyone else- what I've read is that your odds are automatically higher just because of your age, so hope there's nothing to worry about!

AFM- thanks to my two post-wine night discarded temps, my chart is looking like a little jack o' lantern face!


----------



## battyatty

ERosePW said:


> Hi ladies, missed you gals! Boy, I really let my emotions get the best of me this time. Boo hoo, right? Get over it, move on, such is life. Be a big girl.

I am sorry *ERose*, I get like that also every time the witch shows up, I just want to curl up in the corner of a dark room for a few days.....:hugs:



felcity 45 said:


> AF arrived this morning....light but there :cry:
> I don't think I can face Clomid this month...to be honest I don't think I can take TTC full stop anymore. :nope:

Oh *Felcity*, We all understand, we all feel this way, we are all here though if you need us... xxxx :flower::flower:



Smiles013 said:


> So the Dr's office just called and gave me my results for the 1st trimester screening which checks for increased risk of Trisomy 13,18 and Down's Syndrome.

Smiles like everyone has said before me, step away from Dr Google, and I have positive vibes for your little bean honey, chin up and lets pray for good results from the tests! :flower::flower::flower::flower:




moni77 said:


> AFM - back from my trip. AF got me on the flight back but had a great trip. Got to go to Chimi Lhakhang - the fertility temple in Bhutan. Me and DH were blessed with wooden phallases and I prayed for BFPs for all my B&B friends - in Buddist culture you are supposed to pray for others not yourself.

Welcome back *moni*, I told my DF last night about the wooden phallases, he didnt hear me properly and thought I said you were hit with them! I couldnt stop laughing thinking or Buddhist monks chasing you around trying to hit you with big wooden willies!! :haha:

AFM The witch flew in the middle of the night, cramping so bad this morning, not like me at all! Oh well here we go again!


----------



## battyatty

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Me, conception is absolutely amazing, incredible, phenomenal stuff. My baby tried and his or her little sac was perfect and beautiful when I passed it. Send up some love for that sweet soul if you don't mind. I don't understand what's wrong. I may not be up for chatting for a spell but I'll try and stalky.

OMG SPP I have just seen this, I am crying now, your words filled have me with sorrow and pain. I am so sorry darling, so very very sorry. Please take care of yourself... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## garfie

Oh Batty - so sorry hun she got you :growlmad: treat yourself to a LARGE :wine:

AFM - I tested this morning - NEGATIVE - not sure what DPO I am and if my temp is anything to go by I could be possibly dead:haha: 35.69 :wacko: never ever had a post o temp that low - I am having acupuncture maybe that has something to do with it?:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

garfie-HA!!HA!! Not sure what to tell you about your super low temperature. How is Acupuncture going?

batty-Booo..hisss...sorry the witch got you. :hugs: That really sucks. Especially with all your chart finagling (not sure if that's a word!). I'll update you on the other page too. 

fezzle-That is a jack o'lantern chart. Cool!

Smiles-You do what's best for you. I think they do tell you those statistics and such so that you can't sue them after the fact. They have to say that you understand the risks and know what's going on before they do anything. I think you and the baby will be fine without all those invasive tests. fx fx.

Have a great day all. :flower: :flow:


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted to POP In and say :hi: to all U Lovelies!!!!

Gotta hop in the shower and get the kiddo ready for school then straight to the FS for my scan!!!!

To say I'm nervous is an Understatement !!!!! :nope:

At least DH will be there w me and we r going for Our Pancakes for PANCAKE DAY!!
If u have a Ihop near u go dontations go for the Shriners (proud of MY Shriner Dad!)


----------



## kfs1

SPP - I'm so unbelievably sorry for you. Prayers and positive thoughts to you and your family.

Sis - good luck today!

Sorry to all who got their AFs. :(

Hi to everyone else!

I'm feeling very crampy and cranky today. Just don't feel like it's my month for some reason.


----------



## garfie

Sis - Good luck for your scan can't wait for an update :happydance: - don't you make your own pancakes:haha:

KF - Your temps still look better than mine :winkwink:

Terri - Acupuncture is going well (I think) pop over to my journal if you have a chance it is doing some weird [email protected]@@ to me though:wacko:

:hugs: to all the other ladies

X


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies! I'm off to run the gauntlet of newborn babies at my daughter's gymnastics class, so I will catch up on everyone's posts later today.

Real quick AFM... I woke up and AF arrived for realsies. I was so happy, little tears sprang up in the corners of my eyesockets. (Not a full cry, but enough to wet my eyeballs). Never been so excited to go retrieve my tampons. It's 29 days after my chemical, so I'm back on track! (Oh boy, I'm starting to cry again).

Catch up with you ladies in a few hours. <3


----------



## Radkat

I'm so sorry, SPP. Take time and do what you need to do to get through this. Big :hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

Good morning ladies!!

I had this awesome reply typed out and my computer gave me the blue screen of death AGAIN... it almost happens daily now!!! I take it to IT and they look at me like :shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:... and hand it back...

anyhoooooo.....

Katie - YAY FOR AF!!! I hope I never have to write that sentence for you again!!! :haha: and :hug: for your trip to newborn baby land!!! 

Atty - BOOO FOR AF!!! I hope I never have to write that sentence for you again (or atleast ten more months) :haha: hang in there lady... have some fabulous dessert and :wine: and get back at it tomorrow...

Garfie - well you are obviously not dead - your typing!! :haha: I have investigated accupuncture here where I live but not brave enough to try it yet... but yes weird temp!! :hugs:

kfs - I second you on the cranky and crampy... been me this whole cycle!!! hang in there - we will make it through...:hugs:

Terri - nice temp increase this morning!! :happydance: FX this is your month!! although that means I might have to do the April testing thread!!!! :dohh: but I will if that means you are PG!!!! :happydance:

Erose - glad to have you back - we will take you emotions and all!!!
felicity, oldermom, and anyone else I missed...:hi: 

AFM: feeling TIRED... my lovely puppy likes to bark at night - I am with Terri - older dogs have their +'s... no symptoms really - glad to have stopped spotting for the moment!!! depending on what my O date was I am 7-9 DPO... still kinda early to test I guess... but not feeling the urge either!!! Said prayers for all my BnB friends during my prayer time this morning!!! praying for more :bfp:

Hope everyone is having a lovely day...


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Thinking about you during your scan today. I hope everything comes out perfectly.

Katie-Woohoo for AF. Time to move forward-officially. Have fun with the little babies!

Wish/kfs1-Nothing is officially over yet, so be crabby and cranky all you want. It's just a phase...hee hee. 

VJean-What's shaking, mama?

moni-Thanks for the prayers! You need to shake those wooden phallyses at us all the time and send us tons of luck and :dust: hee hee. Tell us more about your trip! I can't wait to hear more.

AFM-Again, not a lot going on. 9DPO, small rise this morning, and no symptoms. HA! I'm going to see Book of Mormon tonight at the theater. It's supposed to be really funny great. I have season tix, so I'm always happy to get out of the house and go to a show. And I get to skip class, so even better. Living near a city is awesome.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry the witch Got U Atty not sure if I said that This AM!!! :hugs:

Yay the witch got U Katie (sounds crazy) :haha:

Well my scan went well I did hear a Tiny HB at 102 BPM!!! Baby is measuring exactly 6wks so behind a Lil Dr say it's ok cuz we never know when implantation happened!!
Kinda freaked out about that a Bit but If I did O from the Left after the right maybe that's correct and explains my Lowish numbers at 1st!!!:shrug:

I'll add a Pic later or put it in my Journal!!! :)


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies.....

Sis...good luck at your scan today. FX, FX, FX.

Erose.....welcome back!!!! We missed you. :hugs:

Atty...great news about the job. Just when you thought you were down for the count you got a nice surprise. :happydance:

Moni...the trip sounds amazing! 

Hiyas to everyone else.

About to go fold his huge mountain of laundry that I've been ignoring for a couple days now. Today I feel better than I did yesterday. Had time to absorb what I was told so I feel better. Plus I had a good talk with my mom and she always makes me feel better about things. I hope my daughter and I have the same relationship when she gets older. Anyhow, nothing left to do but wait for the other results and continue to pray.


----------



## kfs1

Sis - I saw the pic. Congrats on a positive scan! Like you said, don't worry about the 5 days so much. A strong heartbeat is a great thing!!

Terri - Let us know how the Book of Mormon is. I've heard great things.

Wish - OK, sounds good. We'll be cranky through to BFN or BFP (god willing) together. :)

Atty - Congrats on the new job!


----------



## nessaw

Fab news sis.


----------



## Smiles013

Whoo-hoo Sis.....:happydance: glad everything went well. Can't wait to see the pic. So happy for you. :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Excellent news sis - :happydance::happydance: can't wait for the pic:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Smiles just click the Link in my SIG I put it in there!! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok ok here ya go 

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/3198071fb515c01d0d000d2b2e758821_zps8302e3c1.jpg

:)


----------



## garfie

I see it I see it :happydance::happydance: beautiful you must be on :cloud9:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Kinda freaked out about the 5 days off but I'll get over it!!!

I go for another scan 3/18 !!!


----------



## felcity 45

Yay, love the pic of your bean sis :thumbup:


----------



## Smiles013

Awwwwwww Sis...... How beautiful!!!! :hugs: and yeah don't worry about the 5 day measurement thing. So happy for you. Get that doppler ready, before you know it you'll be able to hear the heartbeat at home!


----------



## Sis4Us

Waiting for it to ship Smiles I keep checking it!!!! :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Woohoo!! Great picture.

Wish-The April thread?-BWAAHAA!!! :wacko: Can we get through March first? hee hee. There are a lot of new people. Maybe someone else will take over and neither of us will have to. That would be refreshing. We'll see..


----------



## ERosePW

Katie Potatie said:


> Thank you ladies for sharing your thoughts on my friend-getting-pregnant-first tantrum. Definitely made me feel better today to hear your stories and insights. Made me laugh, too :)
> 
> Erin--Yowsas, I must have really missed something? Say what's going on?!

Oh, no, you didnt miss a thing Katie! I was so sure I was gonna get a BFP this time (I mean, SO sure, for whatever reason), so when I didn't, I let my emotions get the best of me. So all you missed was me being a drama queen. :winkwink:


----------



## ERosePW

Know what's crazy, ladies? I got to thinking about this.... If I had gotten my BFP in February (or if I hadn't had my chemical in December), I would've been prego last Thurs, right? Well, I got in a car accident that night. A bad one. The road conditions were bad and I lost control of the vehicle, spun around, and ROLLED my SUV... yea... on its side. I think I hit my head just before the airbag deployed, because I only recall coming to and realizing, omg, I'm sideways. My seatbelt had locked up so hard, that I couldn't even get it off at first. I wasn't hurt, just shaken up and bruised up. I actually thought to myself though, omg, what if I had been pregnant? Perhaps it just wasn't time for that seed to be planted yet. Couldn't help but get that little reminder that everything happens when it's supposed to. It's doubtful I'll be doing a roll-over in an SUV again any time soon, so maybe March will be my month, LOL.


----------



## ERosePW

Smiles, I think everything is going to be just fine with your little snuggle bunny. I'm so excited for you. :)

Sis, what a great pic, thanks so much for sharing! Such a beautiful image. :)

Katie, YAY for AF!! I totally KNOW that feeling. There are just some months where you just want it to come on and start already, right?! LOL

Terri, no symptoms, huh? Well, you're like me, I never have them anyway! My only symptom when I did get prego, was the fact that I finally, for once in my damn life, didnt have any brown spotting, lol!

Wish and Moni, thanks for your prayers to us B&B gals. :) I'll send prayers out for everyone too. Moni, the trip sounds so fab.... you have no idea how much I'd love to do something like that.

Atty, congrats on the new job!! :thumbup:

Hi to everyone else! I realized it was impossible to reply to everyone's posts. :wacko: But I'm thinking of all of you.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes Erose everything happens for a Reason and we R blessed when the time is right!!! :)

So glad U R Ok that sounds scary!! :nope:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Goodness gracious ERose! That sounds terribly scary about the accident! So glad you were okay! And you are right, things do happen for reason, even if we don't understand them at the time. <3

Sis--Love the bean pic!! And if the doctors are saying not to be concerned about the dating, go with it. You have a little bean with a heartbeat, that is all that matters! :)


----------



## Radkat

I'm way too far behind to give everyone their appropriate shout outs, but I have been trying to keep up. 

Unfortunately, this pregnancy is not working out. Had a scan yesterday and no heartbeat and measuring 10 days behind. Dr said she's "almost 100%" that I will miscarry. I decided to wait until my scheduled scan next week to see what happens, but I'm starting to cramp and bleed a bit, so I'd say it's starting. :cry:

I'll catch up with you all once I'm back on the TTC track, which I'm hoping will be soon.


----------



## Wish4another1

Radkat - big :hug: I'm so sorry


----------



## Sis4Us

Oh Radkat hope things turn around for U!!!
Big :hugs:


----------



## moni77

So sorry Radkat and SPP. Lots of hugs your way.

The trip was amazing and I will try to catch you all up on some highlights this weekend. It was only possible because hubby had to go for work - so we were able to go basically just for the cost of my plane ticket. definitely a once in a lifetime experience!


----------



## Smiles013

Radkat.....big :hugs: so sorry you have to go through this. 

Erose...glad you're okay! And you're right things happen for a reason and most times we'll never understand why but on the rare occasion when we do understand why, it's truly a blessing.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Radkat, my <3 and prayers are with you. I'm just so very sorry you are going through this. So very sorry.


----------



## terripeachy

Radkat-Super big :hugs: I am so sorry this is happening to you too. What is going on??? We were all pulling for you as well. Take your time and come back when you're ready. We'll be here. I'll say a special prayer for you and your little bean as well.

ERose-Girl!! How are you going to roll your SUV and not speak up until now?? Are you ok for real? That is so scary!

kfs1-Book of Mormon was excellent. Be forewarned, there is a lot of cursing, but it was a great show. Very funny. Most were laughing the entire time. It was educational and entertaining. I give it a :thumbup:

I'm off to start crock pot meal #2. Pot roast with caramelized onions. I hope it's another success!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Terri--Aha. I was waiting. Waiting patiently to watch your acclimation into crockpotting. I knew it wouldn't take long. It never does. Once you begin, you can never really turn back. You will find a way to cook things you never even considered, cooking in your crockpot. I didn't want to bust in with your very first crockpot meal and say..."You are now crossing over to the low-heat cooking side." But I saw many of your future meals unfolding at that very moment. Oh sure, there will be hits or misses with the recipes. But, you will keep going back. 

Speaking of heat, what are your temps doing today?


----------



## felcity 45

Oh Radkat so very sorry - Big hugs :hugs: being sent your way 

Erose - Your a lucky lady, I'm a big believer in "Everything happens for a reason" Lets hope march is our month :thumbup:

Terri - I love my crock pot, so easy when your working and nice to come home to a hot meal.


----------



## nessaw

Radkat. Am so sorry. Big hugs.xx


----------



## battyatty

*Radkat* I am so very sorry, Big hugs :hugs: Please look after yourself xxx 

*Erose* Wow lady, stay safe, damn cars! :nope:

Hearing all these car stories had me thinking and I realised that my 3 worst crashes happened while I was pregnant!

With my first I was in the car with my ex driving, my mum and my grandmother. We were taking my Grandmother to the cancer hospital for her appointment and I was 8 months pregnant, as huge as a horse! We were traveling down the motorway when a car hit us on the side, at that speed we last control. Luckily my ex didnt hit anyone, but we hit loads of road cones at the side of the motorway as we came to a stop! It turned out to be a policeman that hit us, when I got out of the car the colour just drained from his face when he saw I was pregnant! There were 4 generations in that car!

With my second I was driving into work with my daughter in the front seat in her booster chair, I was 6 months pregnant. I was about to overtake when the car behind did the same! She hit the side of my car and I lost control and hit the embankment on the other side of the road...
I ended up on 2 wheels doing a James Bond down the wrong side of the road, I couldnt do anything and there was a van coming straight at us! I dont know how but the car righted its self and the van stopped and I stopped inches from each other! The van driver was in shock, said he had never seen a car tip that far and travel so far on 2 wheels and not tip completely over!

With my third pregnancy I had my second daughter in her baby seat and I was 7 months pregnant. I was leaving a car park, when a boy-racer came flying in and hit the front of my car and spun me around, he was going so fast even after hitting my car so hard it was written off, he couldnt stop for at least 150 yrds!

Needless to say I or any of my children were ever hurt! I think I had an angel watching over me each time!


----------



## Fezzle

Radkat :hugs: so sorry to hear your news

ERose- how scary! Glad you're ok! And it does make you think about how things happen at certain times!

Sis- great pic, thanks for sharing! Glad all is well with you.

AFM- I have my first appointment today with my new Dr at the GP practice in my area now. My plan is to tell her I'm TTC, have her look at my history so far and see if she agrees to do a Day 21 test too for this cycle. I'm still waiting to ovulate (or hoping to ovulate!) but I'm starting to have some fertile signs now.


----------



## Wish4another1

Uhmmmm Terri.... Did you wear your wool socks to bed???? Nice temp jump I'm starting to get excited for you!!!


----------



## kfs1

Radkat - I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Erose - That's so scary! Glad you're OK.

Atty - So crazy about all of those crashes. Someone was looking out for you.

Wish - Your temps are staying up, huh?

Terri!!! Nice temp jump.

Hi to everyone else!

So, I posted this on the other thread too but I had a negative test this morning. I NEVER usually test early so I'm mad at myself and bummed of course. Not that I'm completely surprised. This month just felt different and I don't entirely trust FFs o/period dates. I guess I was just hoping that it would happen fast for me since the doctor said that you're usually very fertile after a loss. It's just so exhausting!!

Anyway, I'm going to my new OB today for an annual. Hopefully she doesn't suck like my last OB who was all doom and gloom. And I booked a hotel for a craft beer and food festival that I've always wanted to go to. I figure if I end up pregnant or don't feel like drinking, I can always go and eat the food but I just felt like I needed to do something to get my mind off of everything.


----------



## Sis4Us

Kfs1 sounds good to me the Rodeo is in Full Swing here so hopefully I can get over the Livestock Smell and enjoy some yummy food!!! :)

Try not to be to hard on yourself like I told Erose I've seen more get PG after the body was back to norm verses after a Loss.... It will happen when that baby is ready to stick!!! ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-HA!!HA!! I got into bed with my wool socks on, but then I kicked them off. I was warm all day yesterday. I feel like my head is just sweating, but it's not. I'm a tad excited, but I'm trying to remain calm about all this. It's hard though. I'm so glad you guys are here to share my calm excitement. Your temp still looks great too. Are you taking P this time? I don't recall seeing it on your chart.

kfs1-ooOH, a food and beer festival. That sounds like a lot of fun, and yes, do nice things for yourself. You're worth it. Hubs and I are going to the Bahamas in a few short weeks. I don't care if I run out of vacation this year. I love doing things, and now I have a buddy to do them with. Of course, before I just did them on my own! hee hee. I want to go to the food and wine festival that I see on Top Chef at some point. I don't know where and when it is, but it's on my list. I also want to go to Olympics 2016. I have been trying to find/meet a Brazilian so they can be my guide and host, but apparently they aren't that common in Bmore. HA!!HA!!

Atty-Those accidents are crazy..glad you're ok. You must be part cat-9 lives. hee hee. I also laughed when you said you bought 50 OPKs and HPTs. 50?! You're starting to get like Oldermom. :haha:

Katie-You are too funny. Yes, my life is changing as we speak. I cut up onions this morning and mixed all the other stuff together. Set the crockpot for 10 hours on low and I left. Hubs says by the time he leaves for work in the morning it already smells good. It's probably driving Roxy crazy having meat cooking all day and she's stuck in her crate. I've been using the pillsbury site and there are a ton of things I want to make. The recipes don't call for a lot of ingredients either, which is pretty freaking awesome. Cost savings too. 

Fezzle-I hope everything works out today with the GP and yay for fertile signs. It's about time!


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - Yep still taking the progesterone cream - just took it off my chart when I was messing with FF because it was telling me the only reason my temps were up is because of it...which I didn't believe...but FF still wont give me crosshairs if I leave it up to them... so... 
Yes excitement for you!!! I totally understand about the calm excitement... when will you test?
Edit- uhm I too bought the 50 OPKs and 50 HCG ... 
kfs - I see your temps are up too... yes mine are holding steady... i don't feel any different just glad my spotting seems to have stopped (nothing yesterday) - and good luck at your appointment today!! :thumbup:

you girls and the car "near misses" whoa!!! I am so glad you are all ok and safe!!

fezzle - good luck today at your appointment - mine is Monday...

AFM: nothing to report... just trying to remain calm and assume everything going on with me is good ole progesterone cream... EDIT - I knew it was too good to be true - spotting is back :(

Have a great day Ladies - to all you who have lost your little bean... :hug: keeping you in my prayers!!


----------



## battyatty

Well Terri it was only a couple more euro for 50 than 20 so I thought, why not? It's been driving me crazy waiting to test just once each time lol


----------



## oldermom1975

:hugs: Soooooo sorry Radkat!


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> Know what's crazy, ladies? I got to thinking about this.... If I had gotten my BFP in February (or if I hadn't had my chemical in December), I would've been prego last Thurs, right? Well, I got in a car accident that night. A bad one. The road conditions were bad and I lost control of the vehicle, spun around, and ROLLED my SUV... yea... on its side. I think I hit my head just before the airbag deployed, because I only recall coming to and realizing, omg, I'm sideways. My seatbelt had locked up so hard, that I couldn't even get it off at first. I wasn't hurt, just shaken up and bruised up. I actually thought to myself though, omg, what if I had been pregnant? Perhaps it just wasn't time for that seed to be planted yet. Couldn't help but get that little reminder that everything happens when it's supposed to. It's doubtful I'll be doing a roll-over in an SUV again any time soon, so maybe March will be my month, LOL.




battyatty said:


> Hearing all these car stories had me thinking and I realised that my 3 worst crashes happened while I was pregnant!
> 
> With my first I was in the car with my ex driving, my mum and my grandmother. We were taking my Grandmother to the cancer hospital for her appointment and I was 8 months pregnant, as huge as a horse! We were traveling down the motorway when a car hit us on the side, at that speed we last control. Luckily my ex didnt hit anyone, but we hit loads of road cones at the side of the motorway as we came to a stop! It turned out to be a policeman that hit us, when I got out of the car the colour just drained from his face when he saw I was pregnant! There were 4 generations in that car!
> 
> With my second I was driving into work with my daughter in the front seat in her booster chair, I was 6 months pregnant. I was about to overtake when the car behind did the same! She hit the side of my car and I lost control and hit the embankment on the other side of the road...
> I ended up on 2 wheels doing a James Bond down the wrong side of the road, I couldnt do anything and there was a van coming straight at us! I dont know how but the car righted its self and the van stopped and I stopped inches from each other! The van driver was in shock, said he had never seen a car tip that far and travel so far on 2 wheels and not tip completely over!
> 
> With my third pregnancy I had my second daughter in her baby seat and I was 7 months pregnant. I was leaving a car park, when a boy-racer came flying in and hit the front of my car and spun me around, he was going so fast even after hitting my car so hard it was written off, he couldnt stop for at least 150 yrds!
> 
> Needless to say I or any of my children were ever hurt! I think I had an angel watching over me each time!

These are some pretty amazing/scary stories! I am glad you ladies are ok!


----------



## garfie

BIG :hugs: Redkat 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

I totally forgot to Change Vjean on the 1st page kinda afraid I'm a Bad Omen!! :(

Haven't seen her in awhile hope everythings OK!!!


----------



## ERosePW

*Radkat*, I am SO sorry to hear this news... Huge hugs to you. I know there are really no words.... :( But we're here for you.

*Terri*.... I know, I kept that rollover to myself for a few days... it was embarrassing since it was my fault, plus I was shaken up for several days after. But yes, I am fine! Couple of small bruises, that was it. Seatbelt kept me snug and tight. But never mind how heavy a dang car door is! OMG, I couldn't open that thing from the side no matter how hard I pushed. Some man came across the street and got me out. Btw, holy temp spike!!! I hope that means something good! :)

*Atty*, wow! You've had some close calls!! Glad everything came out okay each time! Damn cars.... a necessary evil, especially in the US where the public transportation is lacking.

*Felcity*, looks like you and I are both on CD3 from our charts. :) Guess we'll be at about the same stress points each day for the rest of the month, lol. No, I'm kidding... I dont plan on letting myself get too excited this month, but I'm also not being pessimistic either. Whatever happens, happens. At least we'll be testing buddies. :)

*Fezzle*, yay for fertile signs! How'd your Dr appt go today???

*Wish*, sorry about the spotting today.... but that doesnt necessarily mean you're out. It seems I sure read about a lot of women who get spotting right before a BFP, right? :winkwink:

*kfs*, I totally understand needing things to get your mind off this TTC stuff. I've started listing projects to do around the house. I have to stop making this my every living, breathing minute. It was fun the first 8 months or so. But after 15 months, plus a CP.... not so fun anymore. :winkwink:

As for the crockpotting, I got one over two yrs ago, and used it for the first time at Xmas. I'm not a super domesticated woman, but my sister insists that the crockpot is perfect for someone like me, lol. So I'm going to start using it more. Nothing new to report on the TTC front... I think my period is ending today. HSG on Friday. That's about it.

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I hope it's something good too. The ladies on the testing thread are all excited, and I'm kind of like 'meh.' Not sure why when I'd be SOOO excited if it really happened this week, but I guess I'm just getting nervous. Yeah, car doors are heavy. I hope I never have to push one open from underneath, but I know they are heavy. Good thing that nice man came and helped you out.

garfie-Glad you're back among the normal temped people. HA!!HA!!

Sis-You and me both.


----------



## Fezzle

I really liked my new Dr! She seems keen to do more tests and also just seemed overall more knowledgable about TTC. She also had read my info before I came in which was good and asked me a lot of what seemed like the right questions.

She wants to do another Day 21 test, so I'm booked into that next week, but she also said that it could be the wrong time in my cycle (like last time), so we can do it a week later too if we need to. She also wants me to do a Day 3 blood test which I haven't done before (this might be hard to schedule since I never have normal periods!). She mentioned specifically wanting to look at ferritin, which is for iron stores (I've looked all this up now!) and can affect ovulation. She said my other blood test showed that my haemoglobin was good, so it might not be an issue, but she wants to check. So I feel good about the next bunch of tests- hopefully they'll either show for sure that I'm not ovulating and we can do something about it, or if I am, then we can just start trying. I'm still nervous a test is going to come up and show that I have diminished egg reserves or poor quality due to my age, but I'd rather know so if we need to try something more assisted we can sooner than later.

I really hope now that I've had a real bleed my body will ovulate. Today or tomorrow would be ideal as I have a lot of sperm in there waiting for an egg right now!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sounds Good Fezzle hopefully u will get answers and be able to get that BFP!!! :)


----------



## kfs1

Glad you had a good experience with your doctor Fezzle.

Terri - I'm soooo jealous of your trip to the Bahamas. I could use some warm weather for sure!

Sis - the rodeo sounds fun. Go get some good eats!

Erose - definitely feel the same way. It's nice to take a break to focus on other things. So mentally exhausting being let down each month.

I had my annual with my new OB today. She met with me for a while before the exam and basically said from what I explained to her, that I was doing everything possible for the moment (duh). She said that she wants to wait another six months before doing anything further since I did get pregnant even though it ended. Soooo, she was nice but really no new info or progress.


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-That's great that you got such good advice/recommendations from your doctor today! I'm excited for all of your upcoming tests and hopefully they will lead you to that BFP! How amazing would that be?

kfs1-Did you at least LIKE your doctor this time around? How old are you? You've already been trying for more than your 6 month stint. Why do doctors do that? It's so unfair. My doctor told me that I have two more months of trying and then I'm moving to the fertility specialist. That will be ~10 months overall of trying if no success. Plus because I'm "old" she knows time is of the essence. Can you book an appt. with a FS on your own or do you need a referral, like Wish? Maybe you should go on and see who you can find, if you can.

Secret secret-I booked my trip for my fertile window. HA!!HA!! I didn't tell hubs why I chose the dates I did. Hopefully I won't need that window anymore dust: fxfxfx), but I figured it can't hurt. He's all sorts of frisky on vacation.

Sis-What did you eat at the rodeo? You know I love hearing about food.

Oh and to the crock pot lovers-Pot roast and caramelized onions were a success. I'm getting addicted for real. Minimal ingredients +cooking while I'm at work= a happy terripeachy! :rofl:


----------



## Sis4Us

Oh we haven't gone to the Rodeo yet Terri it last the whole month here so we will prob try to go during Spring Break!!! :)

My Favs are Roasted Corn Sausage Turkey Legs Fried Anything on a stick!!! :haha:
Might gain back the 5ibs I lost!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Secret secret-I booked my trip for my fertile window. HA!!HA!! I didn't tell hubs why I chose the dates I did. Hopefully I won't need that window anymore dust: fxfxfx), but I figured it can't hurt. He's all sorts of frisky on vacation.

That sounds like an awesome plan, Terri! You won't need it, though, right? :thumbup: Fx Fx


----------



## oldermom1975

Fezzle said:


> I really liked my new Dr! She seems keen to do more tests and also just seemed overall more knowledgable about TTC. She also had read my info before I came in which was good and asked me a lot of what seemed like the right questions.
> 
> She wants to do another Day 21 test, so I'm booked into that next week, but she also said that it could be the wrong time in my cycle (like last time), so we can do it a week later too if we need to. She also wants me to do a Day 3 blood test which I haven't done before (this might be hard to schedule since I never have normal periods!). She mentioned specifically wanting to look at ferritin, which is for iron stores (I've looked all this up now!) and can affect ovulation. She said my other blood test showed that my haemoglobin was good, so it might not be an issue, but she wants to check. So I feel good about the next bunch of tests- hopefully they'll either show for sure that I'm not ovulating and we can do something about it, or if I am, then we can just start trying. I'm still nervous a test is going to come up and show that I have diminished egg reserves or poor quality due to my age, but I'd rather know so if we need to try something more assisted we can sooner than later.
> 
> I really hope now that I've had a real bleed my body will ovulate. Today or tomorrow would be ideal as I have a lot of sperm in there waiting for an egg right now!


More knowledge can only help you! I am excited for you, Fezzle!




kfs1 said:


> I had my annual with my new OB today. She met with me for a while before the exam and basically said from what I explained to her, that I was doing everything possible for the moment (duh). She said that she wants to wait another six months before doing anything further since I did get pregnant even though it ended. Soooo, she was nice but really no new info or progress.

Hm. You are the one that decides how quickly this TTC thing should go. So my question is, what do you want to do? If you want to move things along, then press her on it. Perhaps a referral (as Terri suggested) is something to consider. :flower:


----------



## Blueshoney

*Radkat* - Oh I am so so sorry. :(


----------



## Blueshoney

*Atty and ERose OMG your accidents sound terrifying. Erose, the thought of a rollover scares me so bad! I had my own bad accident when I was in college. I had a tree fall across the roof of my car while I was driving. There was a storm previously, and apparently the tree had enough! Emergency told me I survived because I was so petite! The roof of my car hit me on the top of my head. 

KFS- I agree with oldermom. I think you should demand to see a FS. You have been trying for a long time already and time is of the essence!*


----------



## battyatty

Morning ladies, looks like things are moving along just peachy for you *Terri*, *Garfie *& *Oldermom*, nice temps! :thumbup:

*Fezzle *Great news about your new Doc... :happydance:

*kfs1 *Your Doc seems nice but a wee slow? Are you happy to wait another 6 months? :hugs: 

AFM Nowt to report.... spent a lovely evening watching movies with DF.... like The Exorcist and The Night of the Hunter, both his choice and then The Secret Life of Walter Mitty, the new one! My choice, we watch them free online, so was a late night last night....
Oh as Terri said I maybe a cat with 9 lives and everyone else posted pics of pets here's mine, well when they were kittens.....


----------



## Fezzle

Aww, atty, they are so beautiful! Here are mine when they were kittens (they're 19 months old now).
 



Attached Files:







Dolly and Kenny.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## garfie

Fezzle/Atty - Aw wow how cute are they? - I also have a cat he was a stray (and we were in the middle of moving and I was in the middle of my first m/c - so I believe he came to us to help me heal). He was thrown out as he had a huge lump in his belly - we all thought it was cancer but it turns out it was a hernia - so we had him operated on and he is very much my :cat:

He is acting a bit strange this month to be honest - he sits with me on a night and has started to pad my boobies:haha: and then taken to coming to bed with me the last 3 nights and this morning when I got up he attacked my ankles :growlmad:

He is also a grey tabby - he is so thick though bless him, we often see him sliding across the floor as he has misjudged something - but he is a warrior and a hunter he isn't scared of anything:wacko:

Terri - So did you mention when you was going to test?:haha: and a trip to the bahamas sounds lush:flower:

KF - I agree with the other ladies - you need to ask for investigations sooner maybe a blood test - so they have a comparison (if you still have to wait 6 months) - a lot can happen with our bodies in a very short space of time:hugs:

Fezzle - A FSH/LH blood test will tell you all about your reserves - hope you get some answers soon:hugs:

Sis - I would imagine you will gain more than 5lbs - is there still only one in there then :winkwink:

AFM - Of course I got a tad excited by temp increase (no wolly socks in site):haha: and so I tested - NEGATIVE of course :wacko: will keep going now in fact i am crazy trying to hold until lunch time so I can test again :wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

^^^^ :rofl: yes Garfie just one Wee one that she Saw!!!

Had crazy Vivid Nightmares last nite so here I sit at 5am!!! :(


----------



## Smiles013

KFS....I'm gonna jump on the bandwagon with the other ladies and say not to wait 6 months. My OB told me because of my age ( was 39 at that time) that if we were having unprotected sex for more than 3 months and I wasn't pregnant yet due to my age HE suggested I go straight to a FS. I thought he was crazy and being a little extreme especially since at that point I wasn't taking temps, monitoring my ovulation or any of that. In fact we were using the old high school pull out method before the wedding. Lol. But he scared the crap outta me! I say don't wait. Hopefully you can go see a FS without a referral and if you need one be insistent with your Dr. and go sooner if you feel you need to.


----------



## terripeachy

After today's drop, I'm not testing. I'm sure AF will be here tomorrow morning, but I will remain hopeful until I wake up to a temperature that is lower than 98.0. Ho hum...c'mon trip to Bahamas!

Fezzle/Atty-I'm not really a cat person, but those are cute pictures. I'm scared of their claws, really. If I know a cat is declawed (which is a terrible thing to do to a cat), I'm ok with it because it can't hurt me.

garfie-Nice jump today. I'm still excited for you. Sorry about the BFN though. That's not cool. 

Blues-Hey lady!!


----------



## kfs1

Terri - that's great that your O falls right during your break. When I got my positive, my husband and I had been off together during that time so I definitely think it helps to be in a much more relaxed state. :)

Garfie/Blues/Oldermom - nice temps!

Thanks for all of the advice ladies. I'll be 36 in June. Technically, I've been off of the pill since October 2012 but really didn't pay attention until my cycles until January 2013. My new OB, although a bit complacent, seems to be light years better than the last, as far as her general attitude at least. I think she feels that another 6 months can't hurt because I seem to be ovulating regularly and my cycles are pretty regular. But you're right, it has been over a year now and the only positive sign that I had ended up in miscarriage. I was surprised when she said 6 months but I'm often overwhelmed in these situations and then feel badly later when I have time to process it. She said that they would plan for next steps there (no mention of a FS) like bloods or whatever.

As far as a fertility specialist goes, I don't think I need a referral but can you explain what the first steps would be if I chose to see one?

In the meantime, my husband's so busy with work, he honestly doesn't even think about any of this. I think he'd be freaked out if he knew how much I worry about it. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

I went to my OBGYN got my Annuual and went back for CD3 test which they told me where normal but after looking and talking here realized my P was low and my TSH was kinda high!!
So I opted to go to a Holistic Thyriod Dr and she took a Ton of blood and told me I needed Thyriod Meds and P!!
Since she couldn't give me scans and what not I decided to go to the FS!!

All u have to do is look in your area see one that u feel good with call them verify they take Ur insurance and make an Apt!! GL


----------



## oldermom1975

Fezzle and Atty, cute kitties!



kfs1 said:


> As far as a fertility specialist goes, I don't think I need a referral but can you explain what the first steps would be if I chose to see one?
> 
> In the meantime, my husband's so busy with work, he honestly doesn't even think about any of this. I think he'd be freaked out if he knew how much I worry about it. :)

Guys are so delicate, aren't they?:haha:

As far as the specialist goes, the ones I have seen have mostly (the exception being my current doctor) have been referrals from OB's- they will often know one or two in the area. From that point, it is a personal choice what doctor fits you and hubby the best. Most FS's by definition are fairly aggressive, so you will probably go for the typical meet-and-greet appointment- and the doc will talk to you about your medical history (etc). Then they will likely want to start out with some basic blood tests- FSH, LH, estrogen, progesterone, TSH, prolactin, and AMH are some basic ones- and then possibly do an internal scan. Be sure to mention your specific concerns here, so they can be ruled in or out sooner (like a male factor problem). A good doc will ask you about your concerns anyway, but as with most, they are only human and easily forget things too. 
An OB would probably be willing to do some of these tests, so if you decide to push her a little, you can request them, then if you have to get referred, they will have already been done (although some of them will change over time).
It is a lot to process, and can be scary. We are here for you if you want to ask questions and vent. This is a very smart group!:hugs:


----------



## oldermom1975

Blueshoney said:


> *Atty and ERose OMG your accidents sound terrifying. Erose, the thought of a rollover scares me so bad! I had my own bad accident when I was in college. I had a tree fall across the roof of my car while I was driving. There was a storm previously, and apparently the tree had enough! Emergency told me I survived because I was so petite! The roof of my car hit me on the top of my head.
> *

*

Yikes!!! I guess we all have our miracle stories!*


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my Sons Dr just called what do U Know the culture grew strains of Strep days later WTH!!! :nope:
I'm sure it's mild and hopefully he didn't get anybody sick except MOMMY but dang it's been weeks !


----------



## terripeachy

Did they give your son medicine the other day? How is he feeling now? I guess it was just a slow growing strain. Hopefully you all are feeling better at this point.

Blues-Oh yeah..did you get a concussion? I can't imagine the roof of a car bonking me on the head. That's crazy, but glad you are ok.


----------



## Sis4Us

No they didn't give him anything Mon. Cuz it was Negative in the office!!

They sent over Antibiotics Now so he will start those tonite since Mommy doesn't want this back!! :nope:

I called the nurse she says he's fine w No fever so that's good at least he doesn't have to miss 2 days of school!!! ;)


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies...got my results back for the MaterniT21 and it's negative for everything!!!!! I was holding my breath when I saw the dr.'s # come up on the phone. She also said " do you want to know the gender?" I said " nope...but my husband does" so I asked her to mail the results for him To have. I called my hubby and told him and told him I didn't have her tell me the gender, he said "call them back and tell them to call me with the results" he was upset until I told him I asked for the results to be mailed. Lol. 

And thanks to all you ladies for the wonderful words of support while I waited for these results, it really means a lot. :hugs: I'm a lot less nervous today and for the first time I have allowed myself to be COMPLETELY happy and not have that overshadowed by what ifs.


----------



## Wish4another1

Smiles!!!! I am so happy for you!! Now relax momma and enjoy growing your little one!!! 
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh, Smiles! I'm happy for you!! That is great news. And...even better news for your husband. I bet he can't wait for his present. HA!!HA!!

Deep sigh of relief from the mid-Atlantic!! :happydance:


----------



## moni77

Yay smiles!!

AFM - scan this morning went well - 2 large follies on the left (34 and 26). Triggered this morning, IUI scheduled for tomorrow. Let the bloating games begin!

I'll let you know the sample stats tomorrow.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Smiles :happydance: :happydance:!!!! 

Moni sounds awesome did u mean 34??? Wow I think my largest was 23 :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Ok moni! This is it for you...those are some big follies there. Wow! 

I know it's hard to recap your entire trip, but what was your favorite part? I love food and vacation. Tell me more!


----------



## VJean

Radkat and SPP - :hugs: I am so sorry for loss. It just isnt fair!

Atty, congrats on the job! Cute kitties!

Smiles, Thats great news! :happydance: Can you have your hubby get on here and tell us the gender? :haha:

Erin, welcome back! Your accident sounds so scary! So glad you are alright, and YES! March is your month!! 

Terri, Skipping class is always a plus! Glad you enjoyed the show. Yummm! Pot Roast! Yall always make me hungry when I get on here. Love your little secret trip! I hope it all works out.

Moni, woohoo!! Good luck!! 

Sis, so happy for your great scan!

Garfie, glad to see your temp rebounded and you are in fact, not dead!

Katie, yay for :witch: (although that sounds weird!) 

Fezzle, Im excited about your new doctor! Hopefully these tests will give you some answers and a direction to go.

Kfs1- sorry the new doctor wasnt as helpful as we hoped, but at least she sounded knowledgeable? I agree with the rest of the gang, I wouldnt wait 6 months. Our time is too precious at this stage. I did the same thing as Sis. I looked up an FS/RE in my area and made an appointment. So glad I did!

Me- work is so busy! I usually get on a couple of times during the day, but I am just not finding the time. Air Staff has sent down new requirements so Ive had to update my program accordingly, for FY15-24. If I dont do it, then the installations I support (All AF bases in Texas) wont get their money to operate their environmental programs (pay regulators, dispose of HazWaste, etc.). No pressure! Ha! When I get home I am utterly exhausted and dont get on my iPad at all. I havent even watched TV since Saturday. Which is unheard of for me because I am a TV junkie. Hopefully tonight I will at least stay awake tonight long enough to watch The Following.

My first ultrasound is tomorrow. Yay! I am not worried about it yet: 1- because I feel like poop and 2- because I think it will be too early (by a few days) to see a heartbeat, so no sense in worrying about that yet.

In other news, by hubby got his wisdom teeth out today, so I get to go home and baby him. He has already had me run home to drop off some vicodine and a milkshake :haha:. Hopefully he is feeling better tomorrow so he can resume his duties of waiting on me.

Can't wait to hear everyone's exciting plans for the weekend. We have an 80's birthday party to attend. Should be fun! What are y'all doing?


----------



## Sis4Us

So glad to hear U R doing Well Vjean I was worried W everything going on !!!

Yay for a scan can't wait to hear I was so relieved I heard a HB just worried about the 5 days behind!! ;)


----------



## oldermom1975

Smiles013 said:


> Hi ladies...got my results back for the MaterniT21 and it's negative for everything!!!!!


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Woo-hoo! Aaaahhhh, now you can relax! Yay! Can I just say BTW that you are very strong to not find out the gender! I would bend in a second!



moni77 said:


> Yay smiles!!
> 
> AFM - scan this morning went well - 2 large follies on the left (34 and 26). Triggered this morning, IUI scheduled for tomorrow. Let the bloating games begin!
> 
> I'll let you know the sample stats tomorrow.

Wow, those are some big follies! Good luck!!




VJean said:


> My first ultrasound is tomorrow. Yay! I am not worried about it yet: 1- because I feel like poop and 2- because I think it will be too early (by a few days) to see a heartbeat, so no sense in worrying about that yet.
> 
> In other news, by hubby got his wisdom teeth out today, so I get to go home and baby him. He has already had me run home to drop off some vicodine and a milkshake :haha:. Hopefully he is feeling better tomorrow so he can resume his duties of waiting on me.
> 
> Can't wait to hear everyone's exciting plans for the weekend. We have an 80's birthday party to attend. Should be fun! What are y'all doing?

Ooohh, an 80's party? I am jealous! I don't feel so old when I go to those...then I have to leave.:haha:
Good luck at your scan tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Hey VJean! Glad you are doing well, albeit super busy. Better than being bored out of your mind, I suppose. Maybe they'll surprise you and there will be a heartbeat to hear tomorrow when you go for your scan. I hope so, anyway. Yay for the 80s party. Are you dressing up, or just watching Breakfast Club and dancing to Tiffany/Madonna? hee hee. 

I'm feeling pretty bad physically tonight ladies. I did my homework, but I am just a cramping suzette (whatever that means). My only guess is that my temp was so close to my coverline that I actually feel AF coming on. Normally, I only know because of my temperature drop. I don't know how I realized AF was coming before I went on BC. I guess the sooner I go to bed, the sooner I can wake up, get to depression city, and come out of it just in time for the weekend.


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri-I did have a concussion and some compression of my upper spine. I healed great from it. I get spinal swelling every once in a while if I overdue my exercise but other than that no issues! 

Smiles-Yea great results! I have no idea how you can have the strength not to know the sex! 

VJean-PICS! 

Moni-what is a healthy number of follicles? 

AFM-work has been so busy so it has distracted me this tww. I'm only at 4DPO so feeling nothing yet! This weekend we are going to a wedding. So I will be the sober driver since I'm in TWW. I can't wait to see DH in his tux, he looks so amazing in them!


----------



## battyatty

terripeachy said:


> After today's drop, I'm not testing.

Wait and see what the morning brings, you never know! :thumbup:



Sis4Us said:


> Well my Sons Dr just called what do U Know the culture grew strains of Strep days later WTH!

Eekk well I hope he doesn't share it back again! :flower:



Smiles013 said:


> Hi ladies...got my results back for the MaterniT21 and it's negative for everything!!!!!

OMG so so so so so happy for you, way to go! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:



moni77 said:


> AFM - scan this morning went well - 2 large follies on the left (34 and 26). Triggered this morning, IUI scheduled for tomorrow. Let the bloating games begin!

I have no idea how big a follicle should be, but damn they sound huge! Good luck with the IUI have finger, toes, legs and eyes crossed for you!:hugs:



VJean said:


> My first ultrasound is tomorrow. Yay!

Yay sweetie, we want pics! :flower::flower:



Blueshoney said:


> AFM-work has been so busy so it has distracted me this tww. I'm only at 4DPO so feeling nothing yet! This weekend we are going to a wedding. So I will be the sober driver since I'm in TWW. I can't wait to see DH in his tux, he looks so amazing in them!

Oh tell me about it, I love a man in a tux! A few Christmases ago my DF walked into the living room at 8 in the morning wearing his tux with a bottle of champagne and strawberries for my breakfast! He does have his romantic moments! That was the year my kids will never let me forget as I cooked the Christmas dinner in a very drunken state! Although I still managed the full 7 courses, dont ask me how, the whole day was a blur after 10am! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

Smiles- very happy about your news!

VJean- good luck with the u/s. I hope it's not too early to see the heartbeat!

terri- Sorry about feeling AF coming. I hope she doesn't though and the temp drop was just a blip!

AFM- I had hoped I ovulated a couple days ago as my temp went up yesterday, but it was back down today so I don't know now. I guess I'll have to see how the next few days play out. But, I have my blood test on Monday so I'll know for sure if I did ovulate, and if I didn't, at least it's another one on my record. 

Tonight I'm going out to a meet up with other Americans living in my city, which will be interesting! Tomorrow night, OH and I are going out with all his friends- they mostly all have kids so it's a rare night where they all have someone watching their kids and the 'WAGs' can all go out too. I've met them all before, but it'll be nice to get to know them more.


----------



## kfs1

Smiles - fantastic news! :happydance:

Vjean - glad you're doing well!

Fezzle - hope you get some good news from your blood test. Sounds like a fun weekend. How long have you lived in the UK?

Terri - looks like a tiny increase, huh? Hope you're feeling better today!

Big temp drop for me but I'm not surprised. Still a big boooooooo though. :growlmad:


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-I didn't want to say it on the other thread, but a HUGE booooo...WTH??? 

Fezzle-Do you know these Americans, or is it the first time you're meeting them? I think that'll be fun. Hopefully you can find someone to click with. What is a WAGs? hee hee. My brain has been noodling it all morning and I have no idea.

Atty-I love how you have a million stories. And they are all fun (except for the accidents!). A seven course meal while drunk sounds awesome, especially considering it turned out well. HA!!HA!!

Oh yeah..and Roxy leaves tomorrow. :cry:


----------



## Sis4Us

Morning Ladoes just wanted to say :hi: b4 I do my daily drops Offs!!!

Happy Friday!!! :happydance:


----------



## battyatty

terripeachy said:


> Atty-I love how you have a million stories. And they are all fun (except for the accidents!). A seven course meal while drunk sounds awesome, especially considering it turned out well. HA!!HA!!

I see your temp is up again! Ohhhh

And happy days for me, now in possession of 100 POAS. 50 of each HPT/OPKs "And this little pig went wee wee wee all the way home!" :happydance:


----------



## garfie

batty - :rofl: so when are you beginning testing then?:flower:

Sis - Happy Friday to you - how is your son feeling?:hugs:

Terri - Aw thats a shame about Roxy leaving :cry: will you get another one straight away or does it depend what comes in? - small temp increase I see:happydance: WAG - Wife and Girlfriend:winkwink:

Smiles - :happydance: that is great news

KF - Booooo!:hugs:

Moni - I have no ideas about follicles either - good luck:flower:

VJ - Can't wait for the pics:happydance::happydance:

Blue - Oooh enjoy the wedding - even though you are the sober one :wacko: maybe we can see a pic of you both in all your finery:winkwink:

Older - :hi: what you up to?:hugs:

AFM - A very slight temperature drop today - still testing NEGATIVE - maybe I should call on the dandelion leaves :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Fezzle

Yep, 'Wives and Girlfriends' :haha: OH and all the guys all did their training together as solicitors (lawyers) and they're all still good friends. So the guys get together regularly, and occasionally some WAGs come along too, but of the 5 couples, 3 have kids so usually not everyone can come out.

I've lived in the UK for over 10 years now, and now I'm a dual citizen. I met some of the Americans last year at a Superbowl party, but didn't talk to them loads as I mostly hung out with my other American friend and the guy she was trying to pull.


----------



## Sis4Us

Garfie DS2 is A OK no fever or anything Nurse said it a Low grade strain for it not to show in the Office so he doesn't even have to miss school!!! ;)

He does have to take antibiotics just like Mommy but he's good about it and Mommy doesn't NOT want the strep back!! :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Aaahhhh wives and girlfriends! Thanks for that. It was really stumping me.

I usually take at least a month off after having a foster dog. I pretend like I get to sleep in and run errands after work without worrying about letting a dog out. I usually don't foster in the spring/summer though because I am motorcycling, and don't want the responsibility. If a dog needs a home for a week or so, I may do it, but it just depends on the shelter's needs and what hubs and I are doing. 

Blues-ooh, a tuxedo for your hubs..Men look so handsome in tuxedos. My wedding was black tie, so lots of handsome men that night, but I was only looking at one. HA!!HA!!

Atty-I really can't get excited about a tenth of a degree. I am a ball of emotions, but excited isn't one of them today, unfortunately. Glad you got all your test strips in the mail. Yeah!

garfie-Keep testing!! hee hee.

Fezzle-thank goodness you have your test coming up again soon. It's so unfair that your chart goes up and down and up and down. Grrr...


----------



## ERosePW

I have to start checking in everyday again! I miss entirely too much. But like VJean, I'm so busy at work (this whole month will be like this, as its the end of our fiscal year), and then too exhausted to pick up my iPad at night.

Smiles, I do want to say congrats on the test results! I know that was weighing heavily on your mind, and I'm SOO happy to hear that news! :) :) :)

Terri, I'm sorry you're in depression city today... I was just there recently, and it sucks. AF hasn't arrived yet though? 

I wish I could respond to everyone, but I have a negotiation in 20 minutes that I need to prepare for, and then I'm off to my HSG and taking the rest of the day off after that. I start my Clomid today too, so let's hope between the tube flushing and the Clomid, that March brings me some luck. ;)


----------



## Blueshoney

Atty-That sounds like an AMAZING Christmas!!! I wonder if I can get DH to that for my birthday? Hmm need to start dropping hints!!


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck with the HSG, ERose!


----------



## garfie

ER - Good luck hun :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## moni77

Good luck with the test erose - glad you can take the rest of the day off.

To answer some of the follie questions (to the best of my ability anyways) most people produce one follicle in a cycle and that is what produces the egg. When doing the IUIs they have me take clomid to increase the number of follicles/eggs and thus increase my chances of conception. I believe they like there to be between 2 and 4 - any more and they usually cancel the IUI. So, the extra eggs mean a higher chance of twins. They also usually have you take the trigger shot when the follies are between 18 and 22 - so the fact that mine were bigger, I hope is a good sign. (And yes one was 34!!) There was also a small 14 on the right, that I didn't think I was supposed to count, but the doctor said 3 eggs today, so I guess it does count.

The IUI went well - good count (although this office doesn't give the exact numbers) the doc said it looked good. 2 week wait starts today...trying to get through the work day - obviously getting a lot of work done right?

The trip - amazing. Singapore - very clean and green and expensive ($14 for a beer). Bangkok - starting to get a lot cheaper - I got 2 wonderful massages (1.5 hrs for $30). We did an elephant ride through the ruins and went to the weekend market and did a lot of shopping. (We had to buy a new suitcase out there as well.) Bhutan - just beautiful. We went to the temples I mentioned before and also got blessed in a monestary. The traditional food is very spicy - but growing up in SoCal I am ok with that. I got a haircut for $2.50 - and it is one of the best I have ever gotten. It was chilly there and the buildings are not well insulated, but the hotel we primarily stayed in had heated sheets that they would turn on an hour before we were due to arrive back. Everyone was very friendly. Napal was an experience in itself. I was a little scared because the airport was VERY sketchy and dirty. But we stayed in this amazing hotel where the owners treat you like family - they took us out for a 6 hour bike tour of the city - we saw farm lands, the monkey temple (1000s of monkeys running around), rode through rush hour traffic - it was quite an experience. They then cooked barbeque for us - they definitely make you feel like you are staying at a home and not a hotel. We also visited my husband's boss' friend who has opened his home to an orphanage with 17 children. The kids had been living in a one room shack and now they have a 3 story house to share. Since he has taken them in they are all excelling in school and they seemed very happy - they put on a dance recital for us and gave us some pics that they had drawn. The experience really makes you think. If ttc does not work, I will definitely adopt. Anyways - that is a quick synopsis. I have a bunch of photos on facebook if you want to befriend me let me know.

To everyone testing this weekend FXed!!!


----------



## moni77

oh and dont be shocked by my temp spike - I think I was up for 3 hours tossing and turning before I finally took it - so it is probably off. That and i am full blown into the dry hacking cough I get every OTHER year and lasts for a couple of months. not happy about that...


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I hope the HSG is a success and not too painful. No, AF isn't here yet, but I think she's right around the corner. Although, I was thinking about it (while I was in the lab working alone), and my LP is ~14 days, so that would put AF here in 2 more days. Not sure what my temperature is doing then. My average cycle is ~27 days, but because of my late O, i guess that delays things. Whatever. I'm an adult and carry a purse. No accidents here, and it's too cold to have on white jeans or shorts! hee hee. 

Moni-Sounds like you were on amazing race. That trip sounds fantastic, and you got a lot of perks too. I love vacations, even if only to hear about it from others! It makes me happy.

Sis-Hope your day is going well.


----------



## ERosePW

Ok... I'm sorry, but why have I heard so many times that an HSG is just a "little cramping"? That was more than a little cramping, it was worse (and different) than any cramping I've ever had. The assistant had to remind me to relax and keep breathing. Anyway, I know it isn't like that for everyone.... as it turns out, the dye went straight through my left tube, no problem... if it had done the same in the right tube, I think the whole thing would've been cake. But when he still wasn't seeing the dye push through my right tube, he had to apply more pressure (and I suppose he can't control exactly where that pressure goes), and I literally almost screamed out loud. As it turns out, his extra pressure counted for something, because it finally pushed its way through my right tube, and then bam, done. The radiologist was excellent... he explained it all to me afterward and said the dye could very well have been clearing some gunk out of the way since it had such a hard time getting through. I'm so glad that's over.


----------



## moni77

Sorry erose- yeah I think if there are issues then it is more painful! It is when it is clear that it is smooth sailing. It would be wonderful if it cleared you out though!!!


----------



## nessaw

Erose my hsg was painful too exactly like you said it was the pressure not helped by them taking severall goes to locate the old cervix and get the catheter through! 
Good luck with the trigger moni.
Great news smiles.
Hi and happy weekend to all.x


----------



## terripeachy

Oh ERose!! I'm happy that they cleared the other tube and NOW don't you feel great about being more proactive? I'm so excited for you. They say that people that have already had a baby have less pain, but I know for me it was cramping and painful, even if it was only painful for a few minutes. I guess it was uncomfortable/painful/cramping. I don't know how else to say it. Even the first part was bad for me, when they were doing the "cleaning" prior to the dye. HA!!HA!! But...no matter what anyone says, if you have to do it, you have to do it. Enjoy the rest of your day off and just take it easy. 

nessaw-Have a great weekend, babe.

moni-I forgot to say that I'm sorry to hear about your biennial (I looked that up!) hacking cough that lasts for months. That has to be a pain. Don't go to the library! :haha:


----------



## nessaw

Thanks terri. Am out for a belated birthday lunch with the girls. Back to work on monday for the first full day since the mc.


----------



## kfs1

Erose - sounds so painful but I'm happy that you're all clear now!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

ERose~ Hopefully the hsg cleaned out the other tube for good and you will have a better chance at your bfp in the near future. :thumbup:


----------



## Wish4another1

Erose - Ouch!! I am glad it is over for you!! and like others have said now on to BFP!!!

nessaw- happy belated birthday and I will be thinking about you monday on your first day back to work! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Moni - your trip sounds absolutely amazing!!! if I had facebook I would so be asking to be your friend!! I am sure those pictures are so cool!!! 

:hi: to everyone!!

AFM: I am enjoying a night in Chicago - I am helping with the Tillman 5K tomorrow morning - starting at Soldier Field!! Should be fun except its going to be freezing!!! I had a pastrami sandwhich from a good Jewish Deli - thought I would share a few pics!! and of course food pics for my friend Terri!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







chicago.JPG
File size: 57.3 KB
Views: 0









food.jpg
File size: 67.2 KB
Views: 0









soldier field.jpg
File size: 59.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## oldermom1975

moni77 said:


> I have a bunch of photos on facebook if you want to befriend me let me know.
> 
> To everyone testing this weekend FXed!!!

Your trip sounds just amazing!



ERosePW said:


> Ok... I'm sorry, but why have I heard so many times that an HSG is just a "little cramping"? That was more than a little cramping, it was worse (and different) than any cramping I've ever had. The assistant had to remind me to relax and keep breathing. Anyway, I know it isn't like that for everyone.... as it turns out, the dye went straight through my left tube, no problem... if it had done the same in the right tube, I think the whole thing would've been cake. But when he still wasn't seeing the dye push through my right tube, he had to apply more pressure (and I suppose he can't control exactly where that pressure goes), and I literally almost screamed out loud. As it turns out, his extra pressure counted for something, because it finally pushed its way through my right tube, and then bam, done. The radiologist was excellent... he explained it all to me afterward and said the dye could very well have been clearing some gunk out of the way since it had such a hard time getting through. I'm so glad that's over.

Sorry about the pain, Erin!! Mine was like yours, too- extra pressure because they had to push through my left tube. The flip side is that this increases your chances this cycle!! :happydance:



Wish4another1 said:


> AFM: I am enjoying a night in Chicago - I am helping with the Tillman 5K tomorrow morning - starting at Soldier Field!! Should be fun except its going to be freezing!!! I had a pastrami sandwhich from a good Jewish Deli - thought I would share a few pics!! and of course food pics for my friend Terri!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

That is a good looking sandwich- and I am not normally a pastrami fan!


----------



## Sis4Us

Erose sound like that Pain will Help get U that BFP!!!! The things we do for the Kiddos ;)

Wish looks Yummy!!!

Terri FX th WW stays far away!!!

Did I Miss a Update from Vjean??? Hope her scan went well!!


----------



## terripeachy

Ooh Wish-I love Chicago! On my next trip, there is a pizza place I want to try that was on Diners, Dives and Drive-Ins. If you're interested in the name, let me know. I <3 pizza!! hee hee. That sandy looks so good! Yum, yum...Love pastrami and anything from a Jewish deli. Thanks for the pictures! Have fun tomorrow at the 5k. I really enjoy volunteering/cheering at races almost as much as running. The runners really appreciate all you are doing for them. I like when they have name tags too, so you can yell out 'looking strong Megan..good job John' etc..HA!!HA!! 

nessaw-Enjoy your birthday lunch and I hope Monday is a great day back for you.

Oldermom-Are you ttc this month, or is your chart just for fun? Wasn't sure about your timing when you left hubs to head back to the states.

Sis-No update from Vjean today. She is probably still busy with work.

AFM-Ugh..I can't stand feeling like this. I guess after my HSG my body is back to normal, and PMS is a normal thing. I just don't know anything about it since it's been so long.


----------



## VJean

My scan went well. Just one little bean in there. Measuring bang on 6 weeks. Although that would be my LMP date....I actually O'd a few days late so I should be 5w4d, maybe 5d....no heartbeat yet, but doc did say there was a "flicker", he just didn't try and measure it today. I go back on the 17th for another ultrasound. 

So sorry you have to give up Roxy, Terri. 

Erin, I have a good feeling about your HSG and clomid.... (We really need some lucky shamrock smiley faces so I can insert it here). :haha:

I'm off to bed....see y'all in the morning!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks for checking in Vjean so Glad everything went well!!!

We r pretty close since I was measuring Behind and U R measuring Ahead !!! ;)

I go for my 2nd scan 3/18!!


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies!!!

Erose....OUCH!!!!!! BUT it sounds like they got you all cleared out. Hope your BFP is just around the corner. 

VJean....glad the scan went well, a flicker is great news!!! :happydance:

Moni...trip sounds SOOOOOOO amazing! $2.50 for a haircut?!!! Seriously!!! And FX for you during the TWW

Terri....so sorry Roxi is leaving but I'm sure she felt the love and and got to smell a couple good meals cooking in the crock-pot! 

Oldermom....I have to admit I don't know how much stronger I can be with not wanting to know the sex of the baby. When I'm holding that envelope in my hands we'll see how much will power I have. Lol. 

Nessaw....have fun celebrating your b-day and will be thinking of you Monday. :hugs:

Sis.... How are ya???? How'd the bidding go on the doppler? I received mine on Thursday, I went with the C1 instead if the B, they're basically the same. It's so easy to use like it a lot better than the one I've been using. 

Wish....bundle up!!!! You're better than me standing out in the cold! Lol 

Katie, Atty, Kfs....how are you ladies?

Sry if I've missed anyone. Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## kfs1

Vjean - sounds like a great scan!

Sis - how are you and the family feeling?

Smiles - it must be soooo hard not to peak in that envelope.

Older - ditto Terri's question because your chart looks great!

Moni - your trip sounded unbelievable. Very jealous!

Terri - hope you get another temp jump today.

Nessaw - Happy Birthday. Sorry - is it sometime this weekend?

Wish - great pics! I've never been to Chicago but definitely want to make the trip.

Hi to everyone else. :hi:

I'm out for this month as I expected. Heading down to my husband's school today to help him out with some things but then we're going to Arthur Avenue to grab some food so I'm excited about that.


----------



## terripeachy

Vjean-Awesome about the scan!! Yay for one bean. That's all I need. HA!!HA!!

kfs1-Sorry you're officially out now. I'll update the other page. I had a spot on the toilet paper this morning, so I didn't test, and again, I wait..It's such a letdown.

Smiles-glad you got your doppler. Hope you love it.

Gotta get the pooch back to the shelter. :cry: She saw me take her container of food outside, so she knows something's up. Luckily she enjoys car rides. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Smiles U R a strong Lady if I could get the MaterniT21 Now I would!! :haha:
I also got the C1-p it looked nicer and it supposedly shipped but has no tracking on it yet!! :shrug:
Can't wait to get it!!!

Terri I hope Roxi finds her forever home Real soon!! 

Hope everyone has a great Weekend!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Oldermom-Are you ttc this month, or is your chart just for fun? Wasn't sure about your timing when you left hubs to head back to the states.
> 
> 
> AFM-Ugh..I can't stand feeling like this. I guess after my HSG my body is back to normal, and PMS is a normal thing. I just don't know anything about it since it's been so long.

Still hoping for you, Terri, as long as the witch doesn't fly- you have a chance! :flower:
As far as my chances, we were able to DTD once in my fertile time, it just happened to be the day before ovulation. So who knows. Sans meds this month- after all of this time, I was curious how everything was working without the "grease". :shrug:



VJean said:


> My scan went well. Just one little bean in there. Measuring bang on 6 weeks. Although that would be my LMP date....I actually O'd a few days late so I should be 5w4d, maybe 5d....no heartbeat yet, but doc did say there was a "flicker", he just didn't try and measure it today. I go back on the 17th for another ultrasound.

Perfect!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:



kfs1 said:


> Older - ditto Terri's question because your chart looks great!

Thanks!


----------



## felcity 45

Hi Ladies,

I'm not very good at this :wacko: I pop in for a quick update and pages later lol
Will try and post properly later hope you lovely ladies are having a good weekend :flower:

Oh and I completely forgot about the other thread!! How do you ladies keep up?? I have to say though it's really nice to read about everyones trials and tribulations makes you realise your not on your own with this crazy journey of ups and downs :winkwink:


----------



## Smiles013

Well ladies....I am holding in my hands at this very moment the envelope that will tell me if it's a boy of a girl! :happydance: it's taking everything in me not to open it!!!! I am jut going to put it up and forget about it. Out of sight out of mind right? Lol


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-Give it to your husband!! HURRY!! hee hee.

Felcity-Was wondering how you were doing...Yes, it is fun keeping up with everyone else. Even when you're bumming, someone else has something interesting to say to keep your spirits up.


----------



## Smiles013

Terri....I am going to hide it from him too. He can't be trusted! Lol. Maybe he'll forget about it and if he asks about it I'll just play dumb. Lmao. 

How did it go with dropping Roxy off??? :cry:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh..well yeah, I like that idea even better. Hopefully he'll forget about it. fxfx HA!!HA!!

I was so sad. When Kyle was saying bye to her, I went to the kitchen and boo-hooed.Then we got to the shelter, and I told the vet about her tumor/bump on her shoulder. They took her to the back, and then he came back and said that when she got hit, they had to give her a lot of injections/painkillers, and that is where they stuck them. They think that it may be scar tissue from those IVs. They said they would look at it and if she needed to go back to foster they would let me know. Then I asked if I could go see her, and they said 'yes.' They were mixing up a huge bowl of food, even though she had already had breakfast. I said 'Bye Roxy...mama loves you.' She started to follow me out of the door, and I said 'You can't go. You can't go.' Then when I closed the door, I heard a whimper. :cry: I cried more in the car, and then I drove home and cleaned up her bowls and crate. I have to wash her blankets later, but my house looks like a dog was never here. boohoo.. She was a good one. Maybe we should have adopted her. 

They usually call me when she's adopted and the shelter is about to close, so I hope they call me tomorrow with good news that someone adopted her.


----------



## Sis4Us

:cry: u R strong Terri like I said B4 I couldn't do it!!!

Hoping her forever Home is around the Corner!! :)


----------



## Smiles013

Terri...I would have caved and kept her especially after hearing her whimper. I hope she finds a good home soon.


----------



## nessaw

Terri I don't know how u do it.xx


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> I was so sad. When Kyle was saying bye to her, I went to the kitchen and boo-hooed.Then we got to the shelter, and I told the vet about her tumor/bump on her shoulder. They took her to the back, and then he came back and said that when she got hit, they had to give her a lot of injections/painkillers, and that is where they stuck them. They think that it may be scar tissue from those IVs. They said they would look at it and if she needed to go back to foster they would let me know. Then I asked if I could go see her, and they said 'yes.' They were mixing up a huge bowl of food, even though she had already had breakfast. I said 'Bye Roxy...mama loves you.' She started to follow me out of the door, and I said 'You can't go. You can't go.' Then when I closed the door, I heard a whimper. :cry: I cried more in the car, and then I drove home and cleaned up her bowls and crate. I have to wash her blankets later, but my house looks like a dog was never here. boohoo.. She was a good one. Maybe we should have adopted her.
> 
> They usually call me when she's adopted and the shelter is about to close, so I hope they call me tomorrow with good news that someone adopted her.

I agree with the others, you are a strong woman. I couldn't do it, either.


----------



## terripeachy

It's hard when the dog is good. When the dog is bad, I can't get them back to the shelter fast enough. Our SPCA has an annual March For the Animals fundraiser, where everyone donates $ and they walk a mile around a lake in the city. I volunteer every year with hopes that I will see one or two fosters. I have never seen any of them, but there are a lot of dogs/people there. Maybe this year I'll see Roxy hobbling around the lake. hee hee. This was the best and only picture where she looked like herself. All of my dogs have had their picture taken on that reversible sun/moon blanket.

PS. The witch showed up today. The mystery is solved. At this point, taking Roxy back was worst than that *^(^&&*^ showing up. HA! Maybe fostering does have its benefits.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0570.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry the WW showed her ugly face Terri!!! Onto the Bahamas Baby Cycle!!! :)


----------



## nessaw

Sorry about af terri.x


----------



## Smiles013

Terri....what a cutie! I hope you get to see her again too at some point. My husband sent me a picture of the cutest Pit puppy the other day and said " we went out on a call and we happened to rescue this puppy in the process, make room we're gonna keep her" I knew he was joking because he already says now how much work having 2 dogs is but she was the CUTEST little thing and had I saw her in person my heart would have melted. Lol. 

And sorry AF showed up, looks like your vacation will be all sorts if romantic for real now! Pack up the lingerie and get your party on girl! Lol. I've always thought it was so romantic and cool when people say " we conceived while in Paris" or some other place. All of mine were conceived in the beautiful Garden State! :haha:


----------



## Smiles013

Here is something that makes me laugh all the time! I'm not a coffee drinker but I still find the picture funny! Lol. But to all you coffee drinkers out there I think you can relate.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 61.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## terripeachy

The beautiful Garden State. HA!HA! That made me laugh (in good fun of course). :haha:

I like that dog picture too. That's how I feel this morning, as I wait for my coffee to finish brewing. Is your husband a firefighter or EMT, Smiles? Such admirable jobs, if he is. What do they do with the dogs that they rescue? Poor puppy.

I SO need this trip. Everyone at work is like 'you're going on another honeymoon??' I just say yes. HA!!HA!! My dad didn't get us a present, so he said he would send us on a trip somewhere. I figure 'go big or go home.' I have a feeling the check is NOT in the mail, but we'll make the most of it, regardless. Everything is just wearing on me, recently. Plus, I figure I have vacation time through work, so why not use it. I'll be miserable in the fall/winter when I'm out of leave. hee hee. 

I guess I better file my taxes this week too so I can have a little bit of extra cash.


----------



## Smiles013

Terri....yes he is a firefighter. Admirable job...yes and I look at him in his uniform sometimes and just smile. Lol. Especially when he's in his dress uniform for special events. Whooooo... Lol. And in this instance that was someone's puppy he took a picture of who had their puppy there with them at the firehouse. Most times they take the dogs to a local vet. One of his colleagues I met he has like 7-8 dogs, some he found while out on calls and ended up keeping them! I love dogs and all but I could NOT have that many! 

That's so nice of your dad and yes if you have vacation days, use them! I never carry any days over! Lol. This year I got an extra week due to my service anniversary and the timing was perfect, I already have plans on how I intend to use that week! Lol


----------



## Sis4Us

Pibble Puppy would have been mine no doubt!!! Mommy is a sucker for her Pitties!! :haha:


----------



## moni77

sorry for the AF ladies.

AFM - the cough progressed the last two days with a low grade fever and migrane. (even ff discounted my last 2 temps) I had to give in and take my Excedrin migrane last night. Felt really crappy yesterday. Doing much better today, but I hope I didn't destroy the IUI little guys before the eggs came down. I definitely felt BAD ovulation cramping on Friday night, but I only hit peak on the monitor this morning. And my temp is back down to what is was last week - of course I could have been running a little high because of the cough starting. ugh. I guess it is just wait and see...


----------



## Sis4Us

That wait is the worse Moni hope it flies By!!! ;)


----------



## Fezzle

terri- she is adorable! I hope you get to see her again someday. Sounds like fostering is a good TTC distraction! We went for a hike today because the weather was beautiful and seeing everyone with dogs made me want one. We've decided to wait until we have children first though so hopefully that will happen soon!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Fezzle! She is a cutie. I hope I see her again too. How was your meet up with the Americans?

I think when we have kids, we'll be home more often, so we'll be able to get a dog then too. I like my freedom now, so a full time dog wouldn't really work right now.


----------



## kfs1

Just saying Hi. :wave: Hope everyone had a nice weekend. Anyone do anything fun?


----------



## Sis4Us

It rained on and off All weekend here so we just hung out at the house!!!

I did fry pork chops Sat and made Banana Pudding since the baby wanted pudding :haha:
The boys were super happy w Fried pickles and Chops!! ;)

One more week and they have a week off for spring break can't wait we get to sleep in .... Not that the baby will let me I've been up a 5-530 every day!!


----------



## terripeachy

I just lost my reply. 
Sis-Of course the baby wanted it!! :haha: Do you use the Paula Deen recipe for banana pudding? She uses Pepperidge Farm chessmen on top. Not sure if she uses them throughout the dessert. That is the only other one I will eat. My aunt makes it and I've become a snob because I like hers the best, and dont' want to try many others.

Friday I did schoolwork, Saturday I went out with my high school friends and then watched Frozen while my hubs entertained his friends for a basketball game. Sunday I went to church/worked. Bo-ring.

AF is moving out of town so I'm happy today. Time to get refreshed and start over. The March testing thread is a complete bust right now. I hope someone has good news soon.


----------



## Wish4another1

:hi: Ladies - getting ready to head to the dr... say a prayer I can make it through without crying my eyes out...


I am officially out for March...AF arrived through the night with a vengence... 

this was an especially tough one as I tested after church - I did an OPK and PG test because as you know I was lost this cycle...well the PG test had a pink line - it must have been an evap - anyway... my daughter could see it as well as the DH... but when I retested 4 hours later - negative and this morning was confirmation...

I wish I hadn't said anything to anyone and just retested... I hate to get my husband's hopes up - since he has never had a child... I cried and cried on his shoulder and just kept apologizing...

now i have to go to the OB/GYN this morning and I am not feeling it at all... I really thought we were gonna have our miracle... 

anyway... here is a picture of me standing next to a million dollars - my 5 seconds of fame... this is Charles Tillman of the Chicago Bears...
 



Attached Files:







tillman.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## terripeachy

I LOVE CHARLES TILLMAN!!!! He won the man of the year award, the day before the Super Bowl and he was crying on stage. He does so much for the community in Chicago. I was crying watching him. Awww..that's awesome!! It seems I love everything everyone posts, but you sure are lucky to get a picture with him. 

ERose is going to be ecstatic when she sees that picture.

Oh, good luck with your doctor today. It's ok if you cry. This whole process has been trying...and finally, sorry for AF. I am sick of her showing up left and right around here.


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish so sorry u had a awful Evap They R the worse been there :hugs:
Sorry about AF!! 
Hope the dr gives u some answers and at least Makes u feel better about Ur plan!! :)


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> It's hard when the dog is good. When the dog is bad, I can't get them back to the shelter fast enough. Our SPCA has an annual March For the Animals fundraiser, where everyone donates $ and they walk a mile around a lake in the city. I volunteer every year with hopes that I will see one or two fosters. I have never seen any of them, but there are a lot of dogs/people there. Maybe this year I'll see Roxy hobbling around the lake. hee hee. This was the best and only picture where she looked like herself. All of my dogs have had their picture taken on that reversible sun/moon blanket.
> 
> PS. The witch showed up today. The mystery is solved. At this point, taking Roxy back was worst than that *^(^&&*^ showing up. HA! Maybe fostering does have its benefits.

I love the doggie pic! She is adorable, looks like a dog we had when we were kids. She was a good doc, too. Sorry about AF. Bleh. It seems like I have been saying that a lot lately! We will get there ladies!




Wish4another1 said:


> :hi: Ladies - getting ready to head to the dr... say a prayer I can make it through without crying my eyes out...
> 
> 
> I am officially out for March...AF arrived through the night with a vengence...
> 
> this was an especially tough one as I tested after church - I did an OPK and PG test because as you know I was lost this cycle...well the PG test had a pink line - it must have been an evap - anyway... my daughter could see it as well as the DH... but when I retested 4 hours later - negative and this morning was confirmation...
> 
> I wish I hadn't said anything to anyone and just retested... I hate to get my husband's hopes up - since he has never had a child... I cried and cried on his shoulder and just kept apologizing...
> 
> now i have to go to the OB/GYN this morning and I am not feeling it at all... I really thought we were gonna have our miracle...
> 
> anyway... here is a picture of me standing next to a million dollars - my 5 seconds of fame... this is Charles Tillman of the Chicago Bears...

Nice pic!!! 
I am hurt for you- it can be such a let-down when you see a line and then find out it wasn't meant to be. :hugs: lady, and channel your energy into this appointment today. It can really impress on your doc how much you want this, and perhaps make them move faster! Anyway, I said a prayer for you....:hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Smiles013

Wish.....big :hugs: Hopefully today the dr will be able to answer some of your questions and get you closer to your BFP.


----------



## Wish4another1

AFM: back from the OB/GYN - he looked over all my records before I got there... knew all my tests results from the FE... and sat down and just talked to me... He thinks I am ovulating (yes he was impressed with my LP knowledge and temping and OPKs) and he is willing to put me on clomid... he doesn't think I am menopausal at all...
here's the BUT - he wants my DH to have another SA and see the fertility urologist - since his last SA showed 0% Morph - the doc said no reason to make sure I am ovulating every month if my DH can't feritlize the egg - 
so - the doc is scheduling my HSG and the hubby an appointment and SA with fertility urologist...
the doc said - 80% sure the clomid will work if we can get hubby to have some normal spermies...without IUI...since I have already carried two babies to term... and he said there are options for hubby too - maybe surgery if needed and clomid for him too... so still lots of options - we just can't be slow about it... :)


----------



## felcity 45

Hi Ladies,

Sorry AF showed for some of you, we could do with a big sprinkling of :dust: 

I'm not sure were I'm at :wacko: feel quite shut off from it all at the minute. Sure I will perk up at some point...I hope lol

We've been looking at fur baby's for a while now and think we may have made a decision on what sort we would like and would be suitable for us :happydance: It will be another year before we get one but it is nice to look forward to it.


----------



## Fezzle

Wish- sorry the evap got your hopes up, but that sounds like a promising appointment with the OB/GYN! Sounds like you have some options so I hope the new plan works!

The meeting with the Americans was fun. I met some nice people and it sounds like there are some good events planned for the future, so I'll hopefully get to know them better. We went out on Sat night too with OH's friends and that was really fun. Yesterday we cooked the pork belly I got at the farmers market at work last week and it was so good! 

Today I have my Day 21 blood test. I think it's pretty obvious from my chart what it will show! I'll have to call my Dr in a few days for the results and see what's next. I think she'll want to do another one next week in case I ovulate late.


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish that sounds like a great visit u finally have options that's always nice!!
FYI my hubby had to go to the Uroligist due to his varicocele he had to do a round of antibiotics to clear everything out and then the vitamins helped a ton!!

Make sure to ask Ur Dr about the P Clomid thins the lining and us oldies already have issues w that and your spotting can be a sign of that Also! GL

Smiles my Doppler should be here today or Tom!!! :happydance:


----------



## Smiles013

Wish.....sounds like a good appt. At least now you have a path to travel. :hugs:

Sis.....I've been using mine like crazy. Twice a day...once in the morning and again before bed time. I like to start and end my day hearing the heartbeat. Have you ever used a Doppler before?


----------



## Sis4Us

Nope this will be my 1st time for A lot of things I'm going to try and do everything I didn't get to do W the boys!!

I'm afraid I won't be able to find the <3 and freak!! ;)


----------



## moni77

sorry wish - glad your doc has a plan though.

AFM - temp this morning was 102!! so much for feeling better yesterday. I am on trial so had to go in and took cold meds all day. I am worried that I just killed any chance I had this cycle now. ugh.


----------



## Smiles013

Don't freak out if you can't hear it initially it might be too early to detect with the doppler. I think I was able to first hear it at about 8 weeks at home. Start checking for the heartbeat low and move slowly. Once you find it you'll know what spot to go back to each time.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea I'm freaking I can't find it I'm sure it's just early but im still worried!!

How low is low I'm trying around my Cscar??

I'll keep trying hopefully I can figure it out soon!! ;)

Moni try not to worry I had to take antibiotics and pain meds for my tooth and then got a Root canal 6dpo and still got my BFP!!
It will happen if it's meant to!! :) Hope u feel better!!


----------



## terripeachy

Moni-Yeah, I wouldn't worry either, but maybe you can call the doctor and find out if there is still a chance. That would at least let you know one way or the other. 

Sis-I can't help you with locating the heart. Hopefully you'll be able to hear it soon. :)

AFM-Great news (and maybe not such great news)!!! Roxy gets to come back for one more week! She had her mass in her back/shoulder removed, and they have sent it out for biopsy. It'll be 2-14 days until they get the results and they asked if I wanted to keep her until the results get here!! They said she's probably happier here than at the shelter. Yay! I am so excited. Kyle is thinking that I'm going to be sad on Saturday when I take her back, but oh well. I'll be sad to give her back (again!), but i'll be happy to have her for a few more days! I rushed to get her clean blanket out, dog bowls, and put her crate together. I'll pick her up after work tomorrow. I hope she's happy to see me! :dog:


----------



## Smiles013

Sis....I've never had a c-section so I'm not sure where that scar would be buuuut.....try placing it at the very top of your vaginal area right where the bone meets the fleshy part and move slowly from side to side then if need be move up very little and side to side again. If all else fails Google "finding a deal heartbeat with a Doppler at 7 weeks" and I'm sure a link to a YouTube video or something will come up. It took me a while to find it initially as well even though I had used then years ago with my other two. 

Terri....awwwwww, glad you get Roxy back and I'm sure she'll be ecstatic to see you!


----------



## Smiles013

Moni....hope you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Sis - I would say well below your c-section scar on the end - I found mine on the rh side (oh damn its hard to describe but deff below your scar):hugs:

Terri - :happydance: of course she will have missed you - we all miss you when you are :sleep: :haha:

AFM - She got me on Sunday - but I got to a 28 day cycle so acu must be helping:happydance::happydance:

Will try and catch up properly later.

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

garfie-Thanks, love! hee hee. That's awesome that you had a 28 day cycle. Woohoo!! Things are definitely improving for you. I hope this next cycle is it! Do you guys have daylight savings time? We just turned our clocks forward one hour on Sunday, so everyone has been super sleepy in the morning. Yesterday I was happy that I didn't have Roxy because I could sleep in. Today, you'd think that it was my birthday. I jumped out of bed with excitement knowing she's coming back today. It's the little things!


----------



## kfs1

Awww - that's great news, Terri! I'm sure Roxy will be very excited. And yes, losing that one little hour killed me yesterday. :)

So, since summer is looming and I feel like a blob, I joined weight watchers today and am getting my butt into gear. I feel motivated BUT at the same time bummed out. I feel like my obsession with TTC has made me neglect other areas of my life.


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri yay more time w Roxy!! :dog:

I tried all nite trying to find the HB no luck I'll try again in a Bit maybe if I'm here alone I can hear it better!! ;)
They keep telling me baby Is in the middle so I'm thinking maybe behind my pelvic bone but I'm also early so I'll keep trying!!
Smiles is it easier Laying down or sitting up??

Kfs1 I hear ya on the weight loss I gained and now I'm going to gain even more Im going to be a whale by end of Summer :nope:
I've actually lost 8 lbs since my BFP and I'm sure I'll lose more b4 I gain since I have NO Appettite !!

Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Maybe the heartbeat is too quiet for you to hear it just yet. I hope you find it. don't you have another appointment on the 18th? They can help you then, I'm sure.

kfs1-Yeah, I know what you mean about neglecting other stuff. It's crazy how even just thinking about TTC takes up a lot of time, and then you don't want to do other things because you're googling, reading BnB, thinking some more, making appointments, etc..A lot of people at work are on weight watchers and it really works as long as you keep track of your intake/points. There's also an app that's super helpful. I just want to get back to running. The week after vacation I'm doing it. Enough talking about it.


----------



## Smiles013

Sis.....laying down is better so you're not as bunched up. Keep trying, you'll find it. The nurse at my Dr's appt found if with the Doppler when I was 7 wks. I came home and put my doppler in the same area and nothing! Lol It took me a while to find it with the angel sounds doppler I had and it was about a week later and it was in a different spot all together. Lol. Even now sometimes it takes me longer to find it on some days, other days I find it right away.


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - just keep trying - you are early - but I bet you will find it...My vote would be for laying down as the easiest way to hear that baby ticker!!! Good luck :thumbup:

Terri - YAY! Roxy is coming back!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

kfs - (and Terri) - I am so there with you on the weight gain and feeling like a blob and like TTC is taking over EVERYTHING :growlmad: I am atleast 10 pounds heavier than where I want to be... ugh... but I haven't been running because I am having issues with my knee (painful going up stairs) but today was my 2nd physical therapy appointment and that lady must be a :ninja: she tapes my knee and I feel like a million bucks... she told me to go ahead and run on it last time - so my daughter and I ran about 3 miles yesterday... I am back in the race ladies...
I have to go to North Carolina over my birthday week next month for military training (its my fertile week of course - im trying not to be sad) but its right on the beach - so I have about six weeks to lose some flub!!!! and since we are waiting on testing I am going to go ahead and run and see what happens...
of course - that all starts right after I eat this freshly popped popcorn...:blush:

:hi: to all you lovely ladies out there - have a great day!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I found it :happydance: Happy Momma!!!

Cupcake was hiding way low on the left almost in my hip bone Lil stinker!! It very faint so doesn't read BPM all the time but looks to be 125 BPM on average!! :)


----------



## battyatty

hi ladies, sorry I have been mia, I put my back out 3 days ago and have been feeling very sorry for myself....thinking if I didnt get any better I could miss out on my fertile window.... I am up and about again after 3 days in bed on my back.... but only with the help of ibuprofen cream...... and moving very slowly.... I will try now to go back through all the posts I have missed ...................


----------



## Wish4another1

Atty - so sorry to hear about your back problems - but I would think being flat on your back would help!! :rofl: ok I know...when your in pain you can't do the deed... I hope you are feeling better very soon and can get some sessions in... :hugs:

Sis - that is awesome that you found the heartbeat... :) YAY!!!


----------



## Smiles013

:happydance: Sis......see, told you! A little persistence goes a long way! Now just remember that spot and go back there all the time and you should be golden!


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm starting to think its my HB not the baby but IDK!!!

I heard it in both side of my pelvic Bone and then this afternoon heard a louder beat in the middle of my CScar!! :shrug:

I'm sure I'll get the hang of it everyone keeps telling me it's too early to hear the HB but I know I hear something !! ;)


----------



## moni77

yay sis and terri!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Woohoo!! Well, you heard something, so I'm happy about that. Why would your heartbeat be so low? HA!!HA!! Doesn't make any sense.

Atty-Oh, glad you're feeling better after hurting yourself, but I agree with Wish...just put some cream on and go for it! HA!!HA!!

Roxy saw me prior to going in to get the report from the vet, and she was just crying/whimpering/whining. She was so happy to get in the car and get in the house. She even ran up the back stairs. There are three steps. I was prepared to pick her up and she just ran right up. Now we'll see if she can go up the 14 stairs from the basement to the upstairs. She is moving so much faster, just after a few days! I guess she really wanted to leave the shelter. :haha: I'm glad to have her back! I hope hubs is paying attention to see how happy she is to see him. She has staples on her back/shoulder now, so that's a little bit sad, but she's feeling great!


----------



## Sis4Us

Aww Terri I think u need to keep her she loves U Guys!!! ;)

I hear my HB in the placenta and ovaries I'm learning I think I found baby just to the left of my HB cuz its faster 135-145!! 
Practice makes perfect I want DH and the boys to hear But I want to know for sure it's the baby and not me!! :haha:


----------



## Smiles013

Yes Sis....your heartbeat, placenta pulse etc would be slower. Baby's heartbeat will sound like a galloping horse and be faster. You may also hear the baby's HB in different sports sometimes which is weird and why I thought it was twins before. Lol


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea i do I was thinking the same thing :haha: I'm sure it's due to Echo!!


----------



## terripeachy

It's pretty quiet over here. I'm going to have to go back and find people so I can stalk their charts..it's a wonderful pastime. HA! Miss you ladies!


----------



## VJean

Daylight Savings Time is the devil....:devil:

I'm so, so happy Roxy is back in your home Terri! I'm sure she missed you!

Kfs1, my hubby started weight watches in Jan and has lost 25 lbs. He is also a runner, running 3-9 miles a day during the week, and 13 miles on either Saturday or Sunday. It all sounds way too exhausting for me, but he looks great!

Wish, I'm so glad you are getting help!

Sis, hopefully the HB gets easier and easier to find. I'll bust out my Doppler in a few weeks. I need to get more gel for it but always forget when I am on amazon. 

Atty, your back sounds terrible! Glad you are back on your feet. Hope you are able to :sex:!

Sorry the :witch: keeps showing up ladies!

AFM: Baby hates chocolate. This is very traumatic for me. I have a candy drawer at work and it all makes me sick. :cry: All I want is salt (McDonalds fries! Yum!) and sleep. :haha:


----------



## Blueshoney

VJean said:


> AFM: Baby hates chocolate. This is very traumatic for me. I have a candy drawer at work and it all makes me sick. :cry: All I want is salt (McDonalds fries! Yum!) and sleep. :haha:

Aw man your baby is mean!!! But at least you can eat french fries! McDonald's fries are my fav!


----------



## Fezzle

Mmm... now I want french fries and I can't even use the excuse that a baby wants them!


----------



## Sis4Us

:rofl: Vjean I've been eating Salt and vinegar Chips and Banana Pudding!!! :haha:

Not sure how Baby came up w that crazy Combo :shrug:

Also I've read a lot of ladies just use Aloe Vera Gel it works just fine and is cheaper ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-Did you get the results from your bloodwork? 

VJean-McD's fries-so good. They sent coupons in the mail last month, so I've had two large fries lately. I normally don't go to McDs because it sits in my stomach like a rock. Glad you are doing well, aside from the candy drawer. I'll eat some chocolate for you. :haha:


----------



## kfs1

Sis - glad you found the heartbeat!

Terri - awww, that's so cute about Roxy. I'm worried for you when you have to give her back - that's gonna be a tough one. :( Oh - and I feel the same about McDonald's fries - sooo good but they sit like a ROCK. Can't eat fast food for that reason.

VJean - Waaaa? No chocolate? That's a bummer.

Wish - That stinks that you're going to miss your window with training but like you said, maybe a good time to get in shape for the summer at least! :)

Atty - So sorry about your back. Hope you're doing OK.

Nothing new over here. Temp's up this morning but I woke up a bit later since I'm working from home today so... I'm going to see Elvis Costello and the Roots tonight - pretty excited about that!


----------



## Fezzle

No blood test results yet- they called me today but it was just to tell me that when I do the Day 3 test I need to fast first. But I can't schedule that until I have AF, and I don't know when I'll have AF if I don't ovulate. Based on my chart and other symptoms, I'm pretty sure I haven't, so I'll just need to see what the Dr says after the blood test for progesterone comes back.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Ooh, fun concert! Glad you get to work from home today. The weather is supposed to be wonderful until those storms come through, but I hope that's AFTER your concert.

Fezzle-Yeah, it's a catch 22 as far as getting CD3 bloods if AF doesn't show up...Last time you didn't ovulate, and your cycle was about 22 days, so maybe it'll show up soon, although AF just left town, so who knows! I guess we'll just have to wait..Are you going to take those Chinese herbs again?


----------



## Wish4another1

kfs - I agree with Terri - sounds like a fun concert!!! there are days I wish I could work from home - but then I probably wouldn't get much "work" done... :haha:

Vjean - awe man no chocolate? I would be good with that cause i love me some mcdonalds fries - I was diabetic with my youngest so I couldn't eat fast food - and of course I wanted some on the way home from hospital!!! 

fezzle - here's hoping the p test comes back soon and you can get some answers... 

Sis- salt and vinegar and banana pudding??? wow that is quite a combo - with my youngest i craved frozen spinach... :shrug: she is a different kinda kid... :)

:hi: SPP - still thinking of you, Katie - where are you lady?, Erose - hope all is good, oldermom - hope all is well with your travels and with the family, 
I know I am missing others - but not on purpose!! give us an update Ladies...

AFM: well I got home last night and the DH is starting to freak out about going to the urologist - I was afraid he would... they called him to make his appointments - 1st irritating thing is they made his office visit before the SA??? WTH... obviously we want the 2nd SA done before the office visit - 2nd thing - he isn't seeing the actual urologist but some nurse - aka female - and the DH isn't having that... so I told him to call back today and make the office visit AFTER the SA..and request the actual urologist.and I told him yes they have to physically examine your parts.... he said i thought they were looking at pee... :dohh: 
I MEAN SERIOUSLY LADIES:growlmad:
why would they make his first visit with the nurse or whatever she is... sometimes the entire medical establishment pisses me off... oh and the SA isn't till 14 APRIL... over a month away - I told him you better start choking down those vitamins and eating some VEGETABLES... ugh...
I told him I have to have much more evasive stuff so he needs to toughen up... I have a feeling this is going to be this HUGE stressor right up until the moment he has his appointment... and I don't know if I should go with him - I am afraid he isn't going to capture what the dr says... UGH!!! MEN:growlmad:
BTW - here is what made him feel better - i said make sure you take your vitamins, etc - because if your SA numbers are much better - then they won't have to do so much to you... aka examine your parts... 
what we have to do JUST TO HAVE A BABY with these men!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

"i thought they were looking at pee..." BWAAHAA!! Guys-gotta love them. That's too bad that the appointment is so far away, but at least it's scheduled and you can figure out if his vitamins are working and if the first test was a fluke. That has to be a small bit of a relief.

If I were you, I would go to the appointment with him. It will make him feel more comfortable, even while he's sitting in the waiting room. It's nice to have a buddy, and as nervous as guys are, he would probably like having you with him. AND, he can't run away if you're there. :)

Have a great day everyone...


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish u might also want to tell him Boxers let those BOYS breath as much as possible!!
If he take HOT showers reduce the heat!!
If he rides a bike Motorcycle ETC limit it!! Also if he still does PT make sure he cools down after and rehydrates!! HTH

Also I don't eat them at the same time :rofl: I just want Salty then sweet!! ;)


----------



## Smiles013

VJean....Sis is right, aloe Vera gel works just as well and is cheaper. I found that trick out after I had purchased some Surgilube! Lol. And what?!?! No chocolate?!?!!! Awwwww....hell to the no! Lol. I would pass out if I couldn't eat chocolate! Lol

Wish...I would surely go with him if for nothing else to make sure he stas calm. Men are such babies sometimes honestly! I mean c'mon they have it easy compared to women. Lol

Sis.....my thing for a while was sour cream and onion potato chips and half sour pickles. Also I craved sweet stuff for a while plus that was the only thing that seemed to stay down too. 

AFM.....I keep reading that the morning sickness should start to subside as I enter the 2nd trimester but I think they are lying!!!! :haha:


----------



## Fezzle

terri- I think that last period was unusual and just the result of months of lining building up with no ovulation and not much bleeding for it to break down. So now that it cleared out, I wonder if I'll have a really long cycle again. I'll wait and see what my Dr says first. She might have me take provera or similar. If she wants to just wait it out and it's taking ages, I'll probably go for the dong quai again. My 2nd cycle off the pill was 78 days long and I don't want to do that again!


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-Oh I hope you don't have a super long cycle again. Just looking at your long chart makes me miserable. I can't imagine how you went through that. Kudos for you for being patient. I'd probably be in an asylum somewhere. 

Smiles-I have some friends over on TWW, and they are still feeling sick at 14 weeks. Maybe 15 weeks you'll feel better. I hope so, anyway. :)

AFM-Hubs and I are going to the corner Mexican restaurant for dinner/drinks tonight. I don't have any food in the house, and don't feel like shopping because we're leaving soon, so Mexican it is! AF is gone, so hopefully he'll want to boogie. hee hee. I know I do!


----------



## Fezzle

terri- Sounds delicious, and fun! Time to clear out that old sperm to get the new ones ready!


----------



## kfs1

Soooo, we didn't make it to the concert. My husband wasn't feeling well and had such a tough week at work so we ended up not going. (The tickets were free but I was still bummed.) This morning I woke up and now I'm not feeling well. I think it's yet another sinus infection. *sigh* Question - do antibiotics have any effect on fertility?

Wish - I would definitely go with him to the appointment. Like you said, you're more likely to really listen to the doctor and to ask questions.

Terri - Yummy. I love Mexican food. Hope your husband was ready to boogie. :)

Smiles - I loooove sour cream & onion chips and pickles normally. :) :) I'm scared for what my cravings will be if/when I get pregnant.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## terripeachy

I'm sorry you didn't get to go to the concert. That's sucky, but it wouldn't have been fun if DH was feeling bad and complaining while there either, so maybe it's ok. And thank goodness the tickets were free. I don't know the answer to your antibiotic question.

We went out for Mexican last night and hubs proceeded to drink 3 large size margaritas with Grand Marnier on top. Then we got home and he started drinking wine. I do like when he's drinking sometimes because he's more talkative, but WAY more talkative is annoying and then I just want to go to bed because nothing good baby related can come from someone who is wasted, so we went to bed. Luckily yesterday was CD5, and I got food to go so I have a burrito for lunch. Ugh...


----------



## Fezzle

kfs- sorry, I don't know anything about antibiotics and pregnancy either! Sorry you didn't get to go to the concert.

I got my tests back this morning- negative for ovulation (not a surprise!). I have to wait for AF now to schedule my Day 3 test, but I don't want it to drag out too long, so I'm going to ask my GP about provera if there's no sign of ovulating or AF in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Wish4another1

Fezzle - wow I do not know how you do it... not knowing if you will ovulate or if AF will show!!! :hugs: but at least the blood tests are confirming what you know - hopefully the dr will not have any issues helping AF to arrive for you!!

Terri- your mexican food sounds lovely - your drunk DH - well not so much... but what can you do?? I am glad it was only CD5 - that way the drunk spermies can go ahead and get out of the way - so the determined ones can catch the eggy!!! I hope you enjoyed your burrito at lunch!!:loopy:
my DH and I don't drink so I know that isn't causing our spermy issues or anything - but my DH doesn't eat right (AT ALL) :nope: so I think that might be one of the causes of his issues... and I can only get him to take 1 fertilaid a day - when the bottle calls for 3... :nope: what can I do? just love him anyways...

kfs - sorry about the sickness :( hope you all get to feeling better:hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

I know- I feel like I'm still in WTT.


----------



## Sis4Us

Fezzle I hope the Dr will help u out since U need help to O!! :hugs:

Kfs1 I know antibiotics can interfere w TTC but I was told a 5 day Zpac is the best cuz it's short lived!! Sorry u didn't get to enjoy the concert and u have the sinus crud I've had a headache and tooth ache for days that I'm sure is Sinus related!! :(

Wish I would increase his water intake and Vitamin C D and B12!!


----------



## moni77

yep - I've been home sick since winning my case on Tuesday. Went to the docs and since we don't know they couldn't do a chest scan. So they prescribed the zpack, Tylenol for fever and robitussum for the cough. I confimed with my RE before I took anything and he said it was all fine. Now I'm just spending the day in bed with my cats waiting for the 2ww to be done already - almost half way there...


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope u feel better Moni!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis, moni, kfs1-Sorry you guys are all sick. That's the pits!

Wish-My burrito was good. It was huge! I ate half of it today, and I'll eat the other half tomorrow. I kind of wish I brought it home, but it'll make going to work that much easier tomorrow. Yeah, drunk DH is not the most fun. Especially when I'm not drunk. I hope you can get your DH to take his medicine. Maybe you should mix it in with peanut butter (like we do for dogs!). HA!!HA!! 

Last night hubs mentioned adopting Roxy. I have seriously thought about it, but I'm trying to cut back my responsibilities right now, and Roxy would be MY responsibility minus her last evening walk during the week. I think it's just too much at this point, even though she is lovely, good with kids, caring and sweet. There will be other foster dogs I could adopt at another time. And, she'll be just as happy with someone else as she is here. The wind was blowing all last night around 50-60mph, and she kept barking because she thought someone was outside. I hardly slept last night. I have a feeling if I asked hubs about keeping her tonight, he'd say he can't take the barking. I'm just torn.

Fezzle-definitely keep in touch with the doctor. I can't believe all they said was that you didn't O. You could've saved your money and just shown them your charts. So frustrating. Don't say you're WTT. That makes me sad.


----------



## terripeachy

I went to the dentist for my cleaning today, and my hygienist has been having infertility troubles. She has been my hygienist for a year or two now, so I know quite a bit about her. Anyway, she recommended this place, www.shadygrovefertility.com and she had high praises about them. Apparently, they are one of the top places in the US for infertility treatments. I sent an email to set up an appointment. They say that if you are >35 and have been trying for over 6 months, you are a prime candidate to speak to someone. We'll see if they call me on Monday. I don't know how soon they can get me in, so I figured I'd make the appointment and then cancel it when I find out I'm prego next month. I feel like ERose (hey chica, where are you?!), and I need to start taking more aggressive action. Now I kind of wish I had called them after exactly 6 months, although the HSG was good, so I did make a little progress, so I can't complain about that. 

Hope everyone is doing well. My bestie is bringing her dog over for the weekend. I just hope Roxy and Harley get along. They are both sweet, sweet dogs, so I'm sure it'll be fine. The more dogs the merrier!


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> I went to the dentist for my cleaning today, and my hygienist has been having infertility troubles. She has been my hygienist for a year or two now, so I know quite a bit about her. Anyway, she recommended this place, www.shadygrovefertility.com and she had high praises about them. Apparently, they are one of the top places in the US for infertility treatments. I sent an email to set up an appointment. They say that if you are >35 and have been trying for over 6 months, you are a prime candidate to speak to someone. We'll see if they call me on Monday. I don't know how soon they can get me in, so I figured I'd make the appointment and then cancel it when I find out I'm prego next month. I feel like ERose (hey chica, where are you?!), and I need to start taking more aggressive action. Now I kind of wish I had called them after exactly 6 months, although the HSG was good, so I did make a little progress, so I can't complain about that.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. My bestie is bringing her dog over for the weekend. I just hope Roxy and Harley get along. They are both sweet, sweet dogs, so I'm sure it'll be fine. The more dogs the merrier!

I have heard of that place, it is pretty well-known. Yay! This is exciting!:happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck with the fertility place!


----------



## garfie

Good luck Terri:happydance::happydance:

AFM - Really hope I am having a fake ovulation - day 6 is far to early to get a positive OPK (came up within seconds):wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## battyatty

I know I have been missing all week, my back is just back to normal, got my first decent nights sleep last night....... sigh:sleep:

Gave my DF a right talking to last night about timing and BDing. I told him I will give it all up unless he does his part for the 4 days I need him to each month! I know its not romantic, but argh, I have been BBTing for months, taking pills till I rattle and don't even ask about the taste of Vitex in tincture form... ewwwww! So enough is enough........... I have only had 2 good BDing months, the rest have been low, and I don't have time for this shoddy, slap-handed approach!

Yep I have come back all guns blazing.......... if he doesn't do his duty, then I am giving this all up!

Oh and hello ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## Fezzle

Good for you, atty!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sometimes u Gotta lay it down so they Understand :nope: Men!!!

:gun: Glad u got UR point across!! ;)


----------



## kfs1

Hi everyone!

Good for you Atty!!! Men are so frustrating!

Terri - that's great news. I need to get my ass in gear and find a fertility specialist soon. I'm feeling too crappy to think about it today, though.

My doc put me on antibiotics that he claims are safe for TTCing ... Not sure that I 100% believe it but I have no choice I guess. Feeling too crappy to BD anyway.


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - You go girl - I think we always feel just a little bit better when we take control and feel like we are moving forward! I hope you are preg and don't need their services anyway!!! :thumbup:

garfie - ugh on too early ovulation - I had that last cycle - and my cycle ended up 20 days... ya that sucked... here's hoping your's is a fakey!!

Atty - that a way!!! tell him like it is... you know guys are not good at guessing things - some times being straight is the only way they will truly understand what we want... I hope he willingly gives you your 4 times at just the right time!!!

kfs - im sorry you are still sick :( :hugs: hope you get to feel better soon and those meds dont mess with anything!! 

AFM - the :witch: has exited stage right... another 4 day af - that's two cycles in a row that af lasted 4 days - in the past she stuck around for 6-7 days... I am not complaining - she doesn't need to over stay her welcome... OPK neg this morning... Day 5... OPK testing has begun...


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks everyone. I don't feel like I'm infertile, and I feel bad thinking so when there really are people who are infertile and doing all the can and have been for years, it's just that NOW, I realize that I will be 40 in two months, and what if my eggs really are gone/dying/losing their potency. I just want to take action now. Whatever they offer than I can afford either through insurance or whatever is what I'll do.

Atty-Way to grab the bull by the horns. No more messing around!

kfs1-Well, call when you feel better. I'm just tired of waiting 2 months and 2 months. I'm not 30 or even 35 anymore. And I'm still a smidge upset that my doctor didn't want to do bloodwork when I asked her for it. I trusted her but knowing everything else is healthy (thyroid, cholesterol) has nothing to do with your girl hormones (FSH, AMH, estradiol, etc).

garfie-I hope it's a FO as well. Day 6 is super early. Did you change anything this time around?

Wish-Awesome on the 4 day AF. I have short ones, and it is pretty nice. Less money on tampons/pads, less time being miserable.

Time for lunch (burrito-day two). Be back later!


----------



## Sis4Us

Happy Friday Lovelies!!!! :hi:

I'm excited the boys Are off next week so Mom will get to sleep in and Probably have a house full of BIGS but I like it that way!!! :happydance:
My sons friends call me Mom a d love chilling here it's better than them running the Roads and Picking Up Hoochies!! :haha:

The weather looks sunny and nice all week except Sat so that will be a Nice change and we will see if anybody Dares to jump in the Pool!

Hope everyone is well and has A Great Weekend!!


----------



## battyatty

Well ladies it's very quiet in here, are you all out enjoying your weekend! Well it's the beginning of Paddy's weekend here, means the supermarkets are heaving because it's a bank holiday weekend. The pubs are full of idiots and everyone is looking forward to tractors pulling trailers filled with local farmers dressed up and the odd fiddle! Welcome to Paddy's weekend out in the sticks! :haha:
Ps managed to Bd 2 days running and a positive OPK today (very early) but still took another talking to my DF. You know for a guy who's a doctor of science in bio chemistry he's a bit slow on taking what I'm saying on board! Grrr! MEN!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sounds very Interesting Atty and Fun :haha:

We will be going to the St Paddy parade Sun the boys usually enjoy it they get Lots of bead and candy!! 
I'm sure it's nothing compared to Yours!! :)


----------



## battyatty

Sis4Us said:


> Sounds very Interesting Atty and Fun :haha:
> 
> We will be going to the St Paddy parade Sun the boys usually enjoy it they get Lots of bead and candy!!
> I'm sure it's nothing compared to Yours!! :)

Lol I bet your parade wil be more exciting than my local one! I was in it a few years back with my kids, dressed as a fair trade banana! Don't ask, all I will say it beat being a dancing orange, which I was a few years earlier! I remember that parade so well, only because I think we looked so misrible. A bunch of bananas with runny noses cause it snowed and hailed for the whole parade! Lol


----------



## Sis4Us

:rofl: We've been caught in the rain B4 but they got the most Loot cuz the crowd was small but we usually get Sun Burns cuz it's the 1st time baking in the sun After winter!! :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

I'm going out tomorrow for some colcannon and corned beef! I can't wait. I have some schoolwork to do first, and then going out will be my treat. My "local" bar is up for sale, so every time I have an opportunity to hang with my longtime bar friends, I will take it. The husband/owner of the bar passed away in October right before our wedding, and now the wife is running it on her own, and struggling big time. That's why it's for sale. However, she lives upstairs from the bar, so she keep trying to sell it for a high price so no one accepts her offer. I don't think they make a profit at all. The beers/food are inexpensive, but that's why everyone likes going there.

Anywho...she makes an awesome colcannon, and corned beef/cabbage, so I have to go this year as it may be my last.

Wish-I like your wedding picture. So pretty!!
Atty-Have a fun time at the parade. :)


----------



## Wish4another1

Thanks Terri - that is one of my fav pics - I love the way he is looking at me - like he likes me!!!!
Ladies - I'm thinking I am going to :sex: tonight and I am totally not fertile !!! I know what is that??? 
Hope you all have a great st paddy's day weekend!!!


----------



## battyatty

terripeachy said:


> I'm going out tomorrow for some colcannon and corned beef!

I haven't had real corned beef in years, hmmm me thinks I might pop out to the butchers and get some for Monday!:happydance:

Well yesterday I got my very first blazing +OPK, never happened before, not sure if that is due to the OPKs I was using before, these new ones are super sensitive! Funny thing and here's a question, I did get ewcm, but that was days ago, the last 3 days it has been creamy? Been trying to google an answer..... 
can you have non fertile cm with a + OPK????? This happened last month also, that's why FF couldn't work out my CH?:wacko::wacko:


----------



## terripeachy

What kind of OPKs are you using now? I had EWCM this morning, but didn't think to take an OPK in the bathroom with me, so I'll use one the next time I go to the bathroom. I think it's too early for O day, but who knows with my body. I think it's possible to have several days of EWCM before you actually ovulate, so I would just make sure you BD and cover your bases. Oh, and I don't always get fertile CM, but I still ovulate. :shrug:

Yeah, go get some corned beef. Hopefully someone saved some for you at the butcher! hee hee.

And finally, Roxy :dog: is now up for adoption. Her biopsy was clear, and she was happy to go for a car ride. She was not happy when I left. One of the volunteers said that the last time I left she was crying for a while before she calmed down. That made me feel SOOO bad. :cry: She's in good hands. Hopefully I'll see her at the March for the Animals, which is coming up at the end of April.


----------



## kfs1

Hi everyone!

Atty - I think it's common to have ewcm before your O. I say keep on BDing lady!

Terri - Awww. I'm sure Roxy will find a great home. That must be so tough though. :(

Wish - that is a great picture! 

Sis - glad you'll be able to sleep in. Sounds great.

Quiet here. Started OPKs this morning. Negative but hope to get some flashing smileys soon. Still feeling crappy though so my temps are kinda wacky (plus i haven't been sleeping well).

All of your St. Paddy's Day plans sound great!! My husband's parents are hosting St. Paddys tomorrow. I'm hoping to feel better so I can chow down on some corned beef, too.


----------



## terripeachy

Success! I saw some "friends" that I hadn't seen in a while. The bar started getting super crowded, so I rolled out, but it was a great time while I was there. I was going to upload a pic, but I might have to do it from my phone. Grrr....more later.


----------



## ERosePW

Hi lovelies! Just wanted to check in while I have a free moment and check everyone's posts and say hello. It's fun catching up, but then I can't comment on everyone's posts :( so I'm looking forward to March being over so things will slow down a bit for me.

AFM, I'm a bit discouraged and confused. My body is doing weird things. My temp went up to post-O temps on cd11. I was doing IC OPKs sorta randomly in case the HSG were to affect my cycle, and they were all neg. But I don't recall if I did one on cd10 or not. When I start them that early, I don't note it in my chart. I started the CB digital opk on cd11 and, as expected, no smiley. I've been testing since then though, thinking maybe the higher temps were just a fluke, but still no smiley. On clomid, I usually get the smiley by the night of cd12 or the morning of cd13. And my temp never jumps until cd14/15. So I don't know what to make of this. Since I'm taking clomid, I should not be able to O the very day after my last clomid pill, so this doesn't make sense. I'm just so frustrated since this is my HSG cycle. I just don't think it's possible to O the day after the clomid is done. I thought it took a few days before O could occur. Just don't know what to think, and it's really frustrating. Does anyone know any different? Or does anyone know if an HSG can affect a woman's body this way? Any thoughts or opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Sis4Us

I didn't take Clomid I took Femara and I would get a surge the day after my last pill but still wouldn't O for a few days when I got a ++++ OPK!!

The HSG might mess up things or delay O even more I would just keep testing and BD Erose!! GL


----------



## terripeachy

My O date was three days later on my HSG cycle. I did some reading and some say it's earlier, some say it's later. I wouldn't worry just yet. This month I think I'm Oing earlier. I hope not because we haven't BDd a lot. I don't want to miss any opportunities and I think I might. We'll see what the opk says in the morning.


----------



## felcity 45

Just popped in to say Hi :wave:

Can't believe we are nearing the 2ww again :wacko:


----------



## battyatty

ERosePW said:


> Any thoughts or opinions would be appreciated.

I'm sorry I know nothing about Clomid, wish I could help. nothing worse than not having answers! :flower::hugs:

I'm hopping this morning................
After all that talking to I did with my DF, I am still frustrated!:growlmad:
Yesterday I let him watch 7.5 hours of rugby (ok one match was important, Ireland won the 6 nations YAY!) Then I spent 2 hours cooking an amazing Indian meal, even made home made chapattis! Gave him a back rub, then let him watch a stupid movie in the evening, to be told at bed time he wasn't in the mood!!!!!
So just 2 BDs in my fertile window, grrrrr............... I lay awake for hours last night listening to him sleeping, I was seething! :growlmad::growlmad::nope:
Rant, rant, rant!!!!!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Atty-I'm so sorry. What is going on with him? Was he responsive after you had your last long discussion the other day. Did he understand what you were saying?? Seems he is not as interested and that sucks because this was his idea. :hugs: I don't know what to tell you.

So I was able to upload Roxy's picture, but that was from my hubs' camera. Maybe my camera is too good wacko:)and the pics are too large to upload. I was going to post a pic from yesterday's festivities but I keep having trouble. Maybe I'll try again tonight. I am getting ready for church, then I'm going to look for a new bathing suit (last minute Lucy, here), and then we're going out for Irish brunch and mimosas. hee hee. I'm on the drinking bandwagon for the next week and then I'll be off for a long while.


----------



## VJean

Atty, so sorry your DF is being a pain in the butt. What is with these guys anyway? Their job is so easy! 

Terri, that's a tough call on Roxy. Not an easy decision to make, but I think you are right- she'll be happy in her forever home, even if it's not with you guys. I hope you get to see her again!

Wish, I agree with everyone.....love your pic! Makes me want to dig out our wedding pics. Maybe I'll do that and change my pic. :)

Erin, so sorry you are having issues with your cycle. It's frustration when you are so close to O'ing. I hope you get it sorted out!

Sis, a house full of Bigs sounds fabulous! My Bigs are at their dads house for Spring break. It has been a super quiet week for me. I can't wait for them to come home tomorrow. 

I'm fighting a horrible cold/sinus infection. Blah. Worst part is that I don't have a primary doc because I never go, so I can't get any antibiotics unless I go to a walk in clinic. I see my RE tomorrow and I'm tempted to see if he can just give me antibiotics, but I doubt it. 

I was hoping to get down to the Riverwalk this year for St Pattys day. They dye the river green and have a float parade. But I'm just too miserable. If the sun comes out I plan to just lay by the pool and read. It may be too windy for that though. DH is golfing.

Hope everyone is enjoying their day!


----------



## battyatty

terripeachy said:


> I'm on the drinking bandwagon for the next week

Ha ha, have fab time on your vacation, you deserve it! Soak up some sun for me while your there, I haven't seen it in a long time! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks all! I think I finally figured out a way to post my pictures. Here I am at the bar celebrating. The bar is called Knotty Pine. Everyone was wearing those KP stickers. I look scared. Obviously, I wasn't ready for the picture to be taken. hee hee. 

https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/p403x403/10003363_10152269852890982_778755712_n.jpg


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri sounds like a plan just relax and Enjoy it everything else will fall into place!!! ;)

Atty WTF :gun: tell him he's about to have a Crazy Preggo Cajun to Answer too!! :haha:

Vjean I know what u mean about the sinus crap I think that why my teeth hurt :nope: ever since the Strep it's been Dizzieness Pressure and pain!!
I called my dentist Fri and she told me to wait until the Baby WTF 9mos of teeth pain no thanks!! :nope:
Hopefully everything will let up soon I don't even fell Preggo most days I'm eating normally Again and get headaches but that's about it!! :shrug:
Can't wait for my scan Tue so I will feel better about the Baby!!

I would ask your RE for meds u can only take certain antibiotics and I would hate for u to get the wrong kind and hurt the baby they should be able to help!! GL


----------



## Sis4Us

Duplicate post!!! :(


----------



## terripeachy

Now our flight may be delayed/cancelled because of an impending storm. They say it may snow 3-5 inches tonight and another inch tomorrow. At first I wasn't really worried because planes have left the airport during snow, however, they already have a travel advisory on the airlines' website, and offering free change fees, etc..It's frustrating NOT knowing what it's going to be like when we wake up. We called the resort, and it's an extra 400 dollars to move our stay by one day. :growlmad: My stomach is already starting to hurt. Maybe if I pack, all will be well.


----------



## Sis4Us

Hopefully the storm won't be as BAD as they think!!!! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

The airline says the flight is on time, but it is snowing-a lot. Let's just hope they don't change their minds once we get to the airport. <3 <3. See you chicas on Friday night!


----------



## felcity 45

Atty - I think you may need to get your own back!! wait until he wants to :sex: and decline his offer :haha: Obviously not when fertile though lol
Terripeachy - Your pic is great..nice hat! Hope the storm isn't bad and you get away..baby making vacation:winkwink:

V.Jean - Hope your feeling better

Sis - Good Luck for your scan..Bet your sooo excited to see your little bean :happydance:

Erose - I seem to be having issues this month, not sure whether I've ovulated or not. Temp isn't doing much. I didn't take the clomid either this month :shrug:

Have a good week Ladies :flower:


----------



## garfie

Terri - Have a wonderful time :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## battyatty

Happy Saint Patrick's day! :happydance::happydance:

*Sis* Good luck with the scan! :thumbup:

*V,Jean* Hope you feel better soon honey... :flower:

*Terri* I hope you got away, have a wonderful time. :happydance:

*felcity* When/are you going back on the Clomid?

afm I'm in the TTW again! I seemed to have O'd early, thankfully that makes my DFs poor effort this month more feasible! Just have to wait and see..............
I start my new job tomorrow... ekkk. Means I will be getting up an hour earlier, gonna throw my temps around a wee bit, but oh well!


----------



## felcity 45

Sure you will be fine Atty, First day is always nerve racking though isn't it :wacko: You would think it would be easier as we get older.

We all seem to be hitting the TWW relatively close, well that is if I O sometime soon :shrug: I'm not sure about the Clomid, I just feel like I will be messing my cycles up for nothing as I just don't feel it is going to happen for me. I suppose my thinking is, if its meant to be it will be.


----------



## terripeachy

Nassau bound. They had to de ice the plane but we made it to our connection on time. All is well with the world. Negative opk this morning, no temp as it was 3:30am when I woke up, so baby making all week. :happydance:




felcity 45 said:


> Sure you will be fine Atty, First day is always nerve racking though isn't it :wacko: You would think it would be easier as we get older.
> 
> We all seem to be hitting the TWW relatively close, well that is if I O sometime soon :shrug: I'm not sure about the Clomid, I just feel like I will be messing my cycles up for nothing as I just don't feel it is going to happen for me. I suppose my thinking is, if its meant to be it will be.


----------



## Sis4Us

GL Terri andHave FUN Lots of FUN!!!
Is someone taking over the testing thread or R U going to try and catch up when u get back??

Felcity Atty hope u both Od and R in the TWW!!!

I don't go for my scan until TOM nobody is there today that can do Fetus scans :(


----------



## moni77

Have a great trip Terri. Enjoy the new job Atty!


----------



## Fezzle

Have a great trip, atty!

Happy St Patrick's Day everyone!

I woke up with some spotting which has turned into a light red flow, so I've scheduled my Day 3 blood test for Wednesday. Hopefully I'll get more answers now! I am so glad I started bleeding- I had my Day 21 test exactly a week ago so they can't say it was just 'at the wrong time' in my cycle to test for ovulation, and I wasn't sure when I'd be able to get to a new cycle again for the Day 3 test after an anovulatory cycle that started with a long bleed. I think it might be the dong quai that helped- I started taking it again on Friday.


----------



## felcity 45

Sis - How frustrating:wacko: But tomorrow is nearly here :happydance:

Fezzle - Pleased your pleased with AF's arrival lol Lets hope you get some answers. 

Terri - have a great time :winkwink:

Really not sure what my cycle is doing this month, another day or fertile CM but no change with temp. All this :sex: is tiring me out :blush: Ha Ha


----------



## kfs1

Hi everyone!

Atty - Good luck today at your new job!

Sis - Good luck today at your scan! 

Felicity - Hope you enter the TWW soon!

Lots of blinking smiley faces here but no peak yet. We've been BDing so hopefully we'll catch an egg!! Still sick - on my second, stronger round of antibiotics, which my doctor has assured me is safe, even for pregnant women. Can't wait to feel normal again! That being said, being sick has helped me transition into my weight watchers routine. No appetite. Lost 2 pounds last week. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I stayed UP late last Nite so I would sleep in Today and have a shorter time to wait until my Scan but DS2 had other plans!!! :nope:

Been up since 8Am watching the clock Tick Tock and my teeth are really hurting today the dentist is going to have to do something this is crazy to deal w for 9mos!! :(

I will update u ladies later Happy Tuesday!! :)


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

I'm still here - just busy as usual:wacko:

Atty - oooh good luck with the new job :happydance:

Sis - Good luck at your scan - not long now - is there really nothing the dentist can do for you?:hugs:

KFS - I know what you mean about being sick - although I've not lost any weight through this cold/cough even when I went to the Dr's he asked how many cigarettes I smoked - so I guess I have been rough:haha:

Fezzle - Is it tomorrow you have your bloods - let's hope they finally reveal what is happening:hugs:

AFM - I am confused (again by my chart) my acu lady is as well so her cure? to stick more needles in me OUCHIE! - it looks like I have already Od - my temps are far to high I know I have a cold but really???

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

Good luck Sis!!!


----------



## felcity 45

kfs1 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Atty - Good luck today at your new job!
> 
> Sis - Good luck today at your scan!
> 
> Felicity - Hope you enter the TWW soon!
> 
> Lots of blinking smiley faces here but no peak yet. We've been BDing so hopefully we'll catch an egg!! Still sick - on my second, stronger round of antibiotics, which my doctor has assured me is safe, even for pregnant women. Can't wait to feel normal again! That being said, being sick has helped me transition into my weight watchers routine. No appetite. Lost 2 pounds last week. :)

*Sorry your still sick buy yay for the weight loss. As they say every cloud lol *



Sis4Us said:


> Well I stayed UP late last Nite so I would sleep in Today and have a shorter time to wait until my Scan but DS2 had other plans!!! :nope:
> 
> Been up since 8Am watching the clock Tick Tock and my teeth are really hurting today the dentist is going to have to do something this is crazy to deal w for 9mos!! :(
> 
> I will update u ladies later Happy Tuesday!! :)

*Looking forward to your update Sis*



garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm still here - just busy as usual:wacko:
> 
> Atty - oooh good luck with the new job :happydance:
> 
> Sis - Good luck at your scan - not long now - is there really nothing the dentist can do for you?:hugs:
> 
> KFS - I know what you mean about being sick - although I've not lost any weight through this cold/cough even when I went to the Dr's he asked how many cigarettes I smoked - so I guess I have been rough:haha:
> 
> Fezzle - Is it tomorrow you have your bloods - let's hope they finally reveal what is happening:hugs:
> 
> AFM - I am confused (again by my chart) my acu lady is as well so her cure? to stick more needles in me OUCHIE! - it looks like I have already Od - my temps are far to high I know I have a cold but really???
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

*Hi Garfie, 
Ouch for the needles lol, could do with something to raise my temp this month..I,m confused too. Think I may not ovulate this month by the way things are going * *OOOOOh sorry for TMI but EWCM tonight, haven't had this in ages lol*


----------



## Sis4Us

Well the baby didn't grow at all and No HB :cry:

IDK what to do anymore I feel like I'm living a Nightmare!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - I am so sorry... my heart is breaking for you... words are inadequate... :hug:


----------



## nessaw

Sis I am so so sorry. Have they suggested what to do next? Sending you tons and tons of love.xx


----------



## Sis4Us

I didn't even hear what she said after that I kinda just broke down... I think we will do the D&C to verify if it's Chromosonal or not she believes it is !!! :cry:

I just feel like a failure I made it this far for it to end like this!! :(


----------



## kfs1

Sis - I am so unbelievably sorry for you. I can't think of any words that might be a help but know that we're all here for you if you need to vent/scream/cry/whatever. Xoxoxo


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks ladies right now I really don't know what to do I feel like a Zombie and my boys are home this week we had so much planned and now IDK!!! :cry:

Trying to think about a DC and how long B4 we TTC again it's just hard I thought I was done w all that now this!! :(


----------



## moni77

wow. so sorry sis. big hugs!!


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis4Us said:


> Well the baby didn't grow at all and No HB :cry:
> 
> IDK what to do anymore I feel like I'm living a Nightmare!!

You are living a nightmare! :hugs::hugs: Did they know what happened?


----------



## Radkat

Sis - I am so, so sorry to hear this. Do whatever you need to do to get through this time.


----------



## Sis4Us

Nope Blues all she said was baby still measured 6wks so it stopped growing after my last U/S and that's when my Symptoms dropped a Lil !! :shrug:

It's also around the time I finished those Antibiotics I hated to take cuz I've seen a lot of losses from them early on!
I also found out that week that I shouldnt be taking the Cortisol I was taking so IDK I keep blaming myself but the DR seems to think Chromosonal Issues!! :(


----------



## felcity 45

Oh Sis, I am so, so sorry. Massive :hug: being sent to you and please don,t blame yourself :hugs:


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis4Us said:


> Nope Blues all she said was baby still measured 6wks so it stopped growing after my last U/S and that's when my Symptoms dropped a Lil !! :shrug:
> 
> It's also around the time I finished those Antibiotics I hated to take cuz I've seen a lot of losses from them early on!
> I also found out that week that I shouldnt be taking the Cortisol I was taking so IDK I keep blaming myself but the DR seems to think Chromosonal Issues!! :(

you shouldn't blame yourself. You trust your doctors to prescribe medications that are safe. :hugs:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis--I've been away for a while and just came back to get caught up here. I have no right words. Only tears. Just tears. I'm so sorry.


----------



## battyatty

Sis4Us said:


> Nope Blues all she said was baby still measured 6wks so it stopped growing after my last U/S and that's when my Symptoms dropped a Lil !! :shrug:
> 
> It's also around the time I finished those Antibiotics I hated to take cuz I've seen a lot of losses from them early on!
> I also found out that week that I shouldnt be taking the Cortisol I was taking so IDK I keep blaming myself but the DR seems to think Chromosonal Issues!! :(

Sis please dont blame yourself, 6 weeks is the most common time for a MC, (Google it, up to 1 in 3 women mc at 6 weeks) its when the heart should form....... I looked into this after my mc.... and actually if you can get passed 6 weeks and see a heartbeat then the chances of a mc get so much lower..... *this is not your fault, not any medication you have taken, *its just what it is, the hardest part of creating a baby, the heart...............

thinking of you honey, don't give up, I know its hard but think of the positives, you O and you can conceive! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Oh, Sis- so sorry :hugs: I hope you get some answers from testing, but don't be too hard on yourself. :hugs:

garfie- yep, had my Day 3 blood tests this morning so should find out what's going on next week.


----------



## kfs1

I 100% agree with Atty. I no way, shape, or form is this your fault.


----------



## Sis4Us

At 6wks we saw the HB but it bothered me the baby was measuring 5 days behind 5 days B4 I started the MEDs and had fever!!! :(

I just can't believe it happened 2wks ago and I still have had Nothing NO spotting cramping Anything!! :shrug:

It's so frustrating to think I have to start ALL over Again!! :cry:

I'm trying not to blame myself but it's Hard not too!!


----------



## VJean

Sis, my heart breaks for you! I am so, so sorry, Hun! :hugs: I went thru this in December, and I hate that you are having to deal will the same pain and questioning of what you could have done different. Please believe us that you did not cause this. I know it's easier said than done, but as Atty said, it is so common at that time. 

Take some time to grieve and let your family take care of you. When you are ready to TTC again we'll be here to cheer you on.

I know everyone is different but when I had my D&C I spent hours googling everything I could on when I'd get AF and be able to try again. My D&C was 23 Dec and my next AF was 24 Jan. I hope she returns quickly for you as well! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Vjean I keep going back and Forth thinking maybe it would be easier to do it naturally but then again I won't get the testing that I think we need to prove its not a issue we can Correct!! 

I just hate the fact that I would have had a Baby this Yr now it will be 2015 if we R lucky I was so looking forward to having a Baby at Xmas!! :cry:

Looks like U R the only one that made it from the FEB thread maybe it wasn't as Lucky awe thought just full of <3Ache!!

So glad U will get your Rainbow Baby did u go for a scan Mon??


----------



## garfie

Sis - Aw no hun not the news I wanted to see when I logged on BIG :hugs: hun.

I know it is hard not to blame yourself - or go through the what ifs and if only - but please don't.

Also in my opinion it is harder once you have seen a heartbeat to then m/c - I have had most types of pregnancies and losses you can imagine.

I think a DNC is a good idea hun - I had one for my last pregnancy and they examined the baby I got to know the sex as well - which gave me a little comfort:hugs:

It probably is a chromosomal problem but until you know one way or the other you will be surrounded by what ifs and if onlys.

I hope the end of this journey is not to long for you and if you decide to have a DNC that your little one hangs in there - that was one of my worries that I would pass my little boy before they had chance to test:cry:

Nothing I can say will make you feel better there are many stages you need to go through and once you get your results you will probably go through them all again.

I wish you the emotional strength to get through the first part and then the physical strength to get through the second so you can begin healing.

After a DNC in the UK we are told to wait at least 2 weeks to avoid infection (and some of us are still hurting) but as you are planning on having testing done I would personally wait until the results are back and then you can make your decisions from there.

I am so so sad for you right now hun - I hate that life can be so cruel.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

I just got a call from Finance at the Dr looks like the DNC will be 500-600 cuz we have to pay Hospital fees!! :(
Also the Dr only does Surgery on Tue so it might be another 2weeks IDK if I can keep going on Knowing the baby passed 2wks ago for another 2wks :cry:

This is just horrible


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Well the baby didn't grow at all and No HB :cry:
> 
> IDK what to do anymore I feel like I'm living a Nightmare!!




Sis4Us said:


> I just got a call from Finance at the Dr looks like the DNC will be 500-600 cuz we have to pay Hospital fees!! :(
> Also the Dr only does Surgery on Tue so it might be another 2weeks IDK if I can keep going on Knowing the baby passed 2wks ago for another 2wks :cry:
> 
> This is just horrible

Oh, Sis. I am soooo sorry. I agree with everyone else, we trust our doc's to know what medications are safe to take during pregnancy. This is NOT your fault. 
Whatever you decide as far as a D&C or not, we are here for you. Personally, I would want to know what issue made it happen, but to wait two weeks for it... I hurt for you, love. It is so long to wait. :cry: You are in my prayers.


----------



## Solstyce

Hi Sis,

I just saw your status too and I just wanted to send you some :hug:.


----------



## felcity 45

Just wanted to say Sis I have been thinking about you all day, wish there was something I could say that would help:hugs: It was along time ago when I had a missed Miscarriage and I can understand your feelings about having to wait..I kept hoping mine would pass on its own but I had to have a D&C but I did fall pregnant with my DD 2 months later. x


----------



## Smiles013

Sis.....I am truly truly sorry for your loss. My heart aches for you :cry: As much as you want to blame yourself, know that it is NOT. Your fault in the least bit. I pray you get through this and get answers and above all I pray for your well being-emotional, physical, mental and spiritual. Big big big :hugs: Please know that we are here for you for whatever you need.


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks for ALL the kind words Ladies :hugs:

I'm scheduled for a D&C on Tue :cry: I just can't understand WHY WHY Again or why I haven't had any signs of MC :shrug:
The dr says its the P but I've always started AF on P so I would assume the same this time IDK I'm a zombie and keep thinking that I won't have a baby This Yr!!! :(

Once again thanks for all the kind words!!! :hugs:


----------



## felcity 45

Your so very welcome Sis.big :hugs: for as long as you need them.x


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Thanks for ALL the kind words Ladies :hugs:
> 
> I'm scheduled for a D&C on Tue :cry: I just can't understand WHY WHY Again or why I haven't had any signs of MC :shrug:
> The dr says its the P but I've always started AF on P so I would assume the same this time IDK I'm a zombie and keep thinking that I won't have a baby This Yr!!! :(
> 
> Once again thanks for all the kind words!!! :hugs:

I am glad you don't have to wait a full two weeks. <3
They may know more when you have the procedure. The placenta may be somewhat functional (like what happens in blighted ovums), and/or your elevated HCG may be supporting your corpus luteum still (allowing you to produce more natural P).
IDK, these are all guesses, I just want to help you have some peace of mind in something, through all of your grief. :hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - I am relieved you do not have to wait two weeks and I will be praying for answers for your heart... Please know my heart is heavy for you and I am praying for you and big huge :hugs: to you


----------



## battyatty

Sis4Us said:


> Thanks for ALL the kind words Ladies :hugs:
> 
> I'm scheduled for a D&C on Tue :cry:

Was thinking of you all last night...... Just want to say yet again I am so very very sorry......:hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Sis - I, too, am happy that you don't have to wait another two weeks. Praying for your healing and hope that you are able to eventually get some answers. <3


----------



## garfie

Sis - I am pleased you don't have to wait two extra weeks - hope you get some answers soon BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Thank U ladies U are All so Great :hugs:

Lots and lots of Tears :cry: and even more Questions!! I still can't put my mind around not having any MC symptoms!! :shrug:
I know the P can hold up things but 2wks seems like Forever!! 

I'm going to take the boys to the Rodeo as promised and try to feel normal again!!

Love u guys


----------



## Smiles013

Sis.....I know this may be hard but hope you and the boys have a bit of fun at rodeo. :hugs: How are they and your husband holding up?


----------



## ERosePW

Oh no, Sis, I logged in today and was surprised to see your news. I know there are really no words to make you feel better right now. But I wanted you to know how much my heart broke when I saw your news. I am so terribly sorry, Sis. Like Katie, I literally got eyes full of tears when I saw this. Huge hugs to you. I am happy that you dont have to wait two weeks for the D&C, I can imagine how hard that would be. I agree with everyone that you shouldn't blame yourself, but I do understand how it is to wonder about all the what-if's. There's no point in that though, and it will only be torture for you. You didn't do anything but love that little bean, and we all know how much you're hurting right now. Hugs to you and your family. xoxoxo


----------



## Wish4another1

Hi Erose - Your chart is looking good - I have to say that since Terri is away!!! 

:hi:


----------



## ERosePW

Wish4another1 said:


> Hi Erose - Your chart is looking good - I have to say that since Terri is away!!!
> 
> :hi:

Ha, thanks Wish!! And hello! Ya know, I have NO idea what to think of this chart. My temps started rising earlier than they should've, so I wasn't even using OPKs yet. When I saw my temp rise though, I decided I better try one, but they've been negative this whole time. I have no idea if I would've gotten a positive on cd9 or 10 because it was earlier than I normally start testing! What bothers me is that I've never heard of anyone O'ing the day after finishing their last Clomid pill. Its usually a few days (at the earliest) before someone will O on clomid. So my mind is completely blank. But my temp kept rising. FF never gave me CHs at all, so I had to just override it and put in my own lines. :( I'm afraid maybe I didnt O at all, but then again, how would my temps be up if I didn't?? So anyway...this is a weird one for sure.


----------



## felcity 45

I was just thinking the same, that chart looks really good Erose:thumbup:


----------



## Wish4another1

Erose - I don't know much about clomid - but I thought I read on one of the threads here that someone else O'd the day after clomid - but really I have no idea... but by the looks of your chart - I would say O you did... I hope you got some :sex: sessions In...:thumbup: and then that lovely dip and temps back up!!! I am excited seeing that... but I know charting is a double edged sword... sometimes all this info can make us crazy... well I will be FX that this is your month!!!! :) 

I O'd again early - day 8... so I will be testing again in March... on my wedding anniversary to be exact... it would be so WONDERFUL if that could be my present to the hubby... but... I have to keep those expectations under control!!! but its so hard:haha:

I am missing me some terripeachy!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## ERosePW

felcity 45 said:


> I was just thinking the same, that chart looks really good Erose:thumbup:

Thanks Felcity! Looks like you had a good temp rise! Maybe O'd yesterday ...?


----------



## ERosePW

Wish4another1 said:


> Erose - I don't know much about clomid - but I thought I read on one of the threads here that someone else O'd the day after clomid - but really I have no idea... but by the looks of your chart - I would say O you did... I hope you got some :sex: sessions In...:thumbup: and then that lovely dip and temps back up!!! I am excited seeing that... but I know charting is a double edged sword... sometimes all this info can make us crazy... well I will be FX that this is your month!!!! :)
> 
> I O'd again early - day 8... so I will be testing again in March... on my wedding anniversary to be exact... it would be so WONDERFUL if that could be my present to the hubby... but... I have to keep those expectations under control!!! but its so hard:haha:
> 
> I am missing me some terripeachy!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:

LOL, I miss Terri too!! 

Well, thanks for the encouragement Wish, that does make me feel a bit better. I wish I could find that person who O'd a day after Clomid! LOL. And yes, we BD on cd8 and 10, thank goodness! I had this gut feeling that we should for some reason... I guess because I'd just had the HSG. So DH and I got on it! LOL I'm relieved about that much, at the very least. How wonderful if you had such a great anniversary gift for DH!!! I'll be keeping FXd for you!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I think today was the worse Rodeo trip we have ever had mainly cuz I couldn't enjoy it but I'm Glad the boys got to go!!

Smiles I think the Bkys ate just being boys kinda Numb to it All until the LO sees me sad then he's Sad so I try to keep it to myself!! :(

I just wish I could wake up from this nightmare or by some miracle they r wrong but I know that's not going to happen Unfortunately !!! :cry:

GL w the testing Erose and Wish!!


----------



## felcity 45

Sis - :hugs: Wish this nightmare could end for you.

Wish - That would be an amazing Anniversary present :thumbup: fingers crossed

Erose - FF has me down as O CD 16 now but not so sure, don't think I have ever O'd this late...Thinking the Clomid has altered things this month, keep thinking should I have continued with it but IDK :shrug: 
Hoping this is your month x


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies, Just checking in from time to time. Nothing going on for me this month as we were on vacay this "fertile cycle" and didn't have BD opportunities with a 4 year old sleeping in our room. But I pretty much expected March would be a bust. April will be another story!

The vacation was good timing because I really needed to take an honest (albeit, short) break from TTC following the chemical. Sometimes, I think enjoying life outside of TTC and reconnecting with the other great parts of life is needed from time to time. 

During our vacation, we found out one of our family members is pregnant and it was such exciting news! This couple has been struggling for a while to get pregnant, and the odds were stacked against them medically, so it was really joyous to hear. I treasure the times that I can be genuinely happy for other's pregnancies, even though I desperately want another baby. And I'm going to a baby shower this weekend for another friend who was also struggling to have a child. (I'm making sure to rub these ladies bellies a crap ton, hoping that some of their baby mojo will rub off on me!)

Anyway, mostly stalking, but wishing you all the best. :)

Sis~Still thinking of you a LOT. <3


----------



## battyatty

Morning ladies.... I only seem to get on in the morning now because of work..... cant access BB on work pc and no net on phn inside the building arghhhh!:nope:
Anyway not much to report apart from being very tired, getting up at earlier time..... yawnnnn:sleep:


----------



## Fezzle

Good looking chart, ERose!

Wish- I hope you get your anniversary BFP!


----------



## kfs1

Sis - I wish I had some helpful words of advice for you but I know that nothing but time and healing will make you feel better. I only hope that you make it through Tuesday OK and then finally get some helpful answers. I can't imagine having to put on a happy face for your children - it must be so difficult. Many hugs and prayers headed your way.

Atty, Erose, Wish - all of your charts are looking good!

Atty - how's the new job?

Katie - I think it's great that you took a break and that you have so many positive pregnancies around you to celebrate. Definitely rub those bellies for luck!

Fezzle & Felicity - Just saying Hi! :wave:

Terri - I miss you, too!

Nothing much going on here. I had my peak smiley on Tuesday and was able to BD Tuesday night but not yesterday because now my husband is sick with a sinus infection, too! Gotta love winter. But to be honest, we've been BDing all week and I needed a break myself. I missed temping on Wednesday so I'm not 100% sure that I O'd yet. I'll wait to see what tomorrow's temps bring.


----------



## oldermom1975

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Sis!


----------



## moni77

Erose - I have been doing the trigger the day after I stop taking the clomid - so I am ready to O at that time. So it is not unheard of.

AFM - I decided to wait until tomorrow to test. Not ready to see the negative yet - giving myself one more day to be hopeful. I'll let you all know tomorrow.


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm having crazy dreams Again they kinda went away after my 6wks US and now I know why but for the past 2 Nites I've had them again! :shrug:

Prob just insanity Induced!! :(


----------



## Sis4Us

The Hospital called and they want $766 yea that's what I said WTF!!!

$766 for something I don't want to do whatsoever I'm trying to find out if I can just go thru this naturally but still get testing this is crazy that my DR will only charge me $61 but the hospital wants 10X that!!! :nope:


----------



## moni77

Wow sis - that sounds pretty crazy. Will insurance pick it up at all? At some point doesnt become medically necessary?


----------



## felcity 45

:hi: Ladies

Atty - How was your first week?

Moni77 - Good luck with the testing tomorrow :thumbup:

Katie - Pleased you had a good vacation, think I could do with a break from it all :wacko:

KFS1 - Know what you mean about being tired from bedding lol couldn't wait to see FF show ovulation for a much needed rest :haha:

Sis - How Much?? wow :wacko:

Wishing you all a lovely weekend :flower:


----------



## felcity 45

Brother in law has just announced they are expecting again:wacko: What gets me is she is Breast feeding and he had the snip 6 months ago...WTF! how does that work??


----------



## Radkat

Hi Ladies - I'm coming back to you all. :flower: I had my D&C last Friday, so it's been a week. I've been stalking the last few days, but certainly am not caught up on what's up for everyone. I haven't had my post op appointment yet. Hopefully that will be next week. I'll talk to my doctor then about when we can TTC again. We'll probably wait until after my first AF as DH is nervous about trying before leading to another miscarriage. I dare say this whole process was as hard (harder?) on him that it has been on me, despite it being pretty awful for me. Hoping to get back on the TTC train soon. I've felt a little lost lately, so I'm happy to have a place to come back to.

:hi: to all!

Most of all, Sis. Huge :hugs: Such an awful thing. No words really. Re: the D&C cost, I looked into some ways to encourage a miscarriage as I was hoping to have it naturally. No luck for me (but I only tried for a week), but let me know if you're interested.


----------



## oldermom1975

Welcome back, Radkat, and lots of :hugs: to you.


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Radkat I think we will just move forward W the DC since its been 20 days or so since the baby stopped growing and I'm only getting mild cramping now and then Plus they will be doing a lot of testing!!

I spoke to the lady at he Hospital and she explained that my Dr ordered a Ton of test so that is why the cost is higher and DH is good w that as we BOTH want answers!!

I go MON for Labs and stuff B4 the D&C on Tue!! :(


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis, That makes a lot more sense about the costs, and I agree, it is definitely worth it to find some answers at the end of this terrible time. My thoughts continue to be with you. <3

Radkat--Glad to hear from you again. Hoping the healing has begun for you. It's just a terrible thing. :(

Moni--I guess I was out of the loop and didn't realize that you are ready to go again with testing! That's fantastic and FX!

Atty--hope the new job is going well and you like it, despite the earlier wake up time!


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis-OMG! That's so expensive but hopefully you will have answers. 

Radkat-:hugs: I am so glad to see you are back. I hope you get the all clear TTC again!


----------



## ERosePW

*Sis*, i dont blame you for wanting all those tests, I would be the exact same way. I hope you get some answers. I know this is hard and you are hurting so much mentally and emotionally. My thoughts are with you, Hun. I'm glad you don't have to wait two weeks also. We'll all be with you in spirit. 

*Radkat*, great to see you back! I wondered about starting to try again right after my CP, but since it was so early (not even five weeks), we went for it. At first my Dr said to wait a month, but then he said he didnt think it was that big of a deal to go ahead and start. But he wouldn't let me take the clomid for sure until after I had a real AF.

*felcity*, i know the feeling... my best friend where I grew up (she still lives there) has a ten-month old baby. She's my age and started trying a few months before me. She became prego in THREE months! And she just found out she's prego again, while breast feeding. I'm glad she had to tell me over the phone, because even though I'm super happy for her (I really do love her like a sister!), I did start crying, and i had to hide it from her.

Oh *Moni*, good luck, good luck!! Can't wait for an update!! Also, interesting to hear that you did the trigger the day after the Clomid... did you have your LH surge during that time? I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who seemed to jump start right after the clomid. I dont do the trigger, but O is the only way to explain the temps, as far as I know!

Hi to *Katie, Fezzle, kfs, Wish, Vjean, Solstyce, Atty, Oldermom, Smiles, Garfie, Blueshoney, TERRI* (thought maybe we'd hear from her today, hehe!), and if I missed anyone, it doesnt mean I've forgotten you... I'm just scatter-brained lately with the way my job is going. So, Hi to all!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks ladies Ur kind words help get me thru the Day!!! :hugs:

I just can't quite come to terms that it's over .... Its still very Unreal!! Not that I'm looking forward to Tue but maybe it will help give me Closure!! :nope:

It's even harder to think that I will be TTC Again I just hope it will be quick and will be Sticky!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Hey girls!
I'm back from the beautiful Bahamas. I was only able to lay out on the beach/pool one day. I was feeling so sick from Tuesday on, and still don't feel 100%. I can't keep anything down. I even yakked on Tuesday evening. So disgusting. Today I ate the most I could-3 small pieces of calamari, two mini croissants, a bite of a plain hamburger, and a couple cranberry/sprites. I think I've lost a few pounds, and my stomach and colon are completely empty...TMI? HA!!HA!! Blah....I'll catch up now. Hubs and I still took advantage of my fertile window. I just need to get better fast!


----------



## terripeachy

SIS-NO!!!! Huge :hugs: :hug: to you. I am so sorry. So you know I'm feeling sick, right? I wanted to run to the bathroom immediately when I read your news, but then I thought it wasn't true. I am now feeling sick to my stomach again. You've been through so much, you don't deserve this at all. I am glad that you can get your procedure done on Tuesday. That is a good thing. I can't imagine the pain of having to go through this without the smallest idea of anything going wrong. We <3 you, and you and your family are all in our prayers. Oh, and there is nothing that you could have done differently. There's a reason for everything, it'll just take a few weeks/months to realize what your future blessing is all about. :hugs:

I missed you guys too, big time. Glad to hear that everyone is doing fairly well...moni-Good luck to you tomorrow.

The March testing thread is not going well. I thought I'd have at least one BFP to come home to, so moni, I'll close my eyes until tomorrow morning. :wink wink: AF showed up for everyone so far. It's depressing. 

Radkat-Welcome back. You were missed. I hope your doctor gives you the A-ok pretty soon too, but I'm sure it's all nerve wrecking. 

I'm going to try to watch some basketball, and chill out. Hi and hugs to all. Oh and Roxy got adopted last Sunday to a family with another dog and some kids. I'm so happy for her. I miss her, though.


----------



## ERosePW

So happy to have you back miss Terri! I think it's a consensus that we missed you. :flower: Glad you had a nice trip, but so sorry you weren't/aren't feeling well. Hope you feel better tomorrow. Glad you got your BDing on during the "window". Holy temp spike is all I have left to say! Biggest I've seen! Did u do anything different this cycle?

Enjoy your bball, and get well soon dear.


----------



## battyatty

*Sis*I understand about wanting answers.... I felt the same way.... I know Tuesday seems so far away, but if you are like me, as soon as it was over I felt such relief..... I carried mine for 3 weeks before I found out and then another 2 weeks before I had an induction..... So I totally understand....:hugs::hugs:

*Radkat*been thinking of you honey, glad your back...:flower::flower:

*felcity*That is odd, I'm lucky as all my friends are way past the idea of having babies, I'm the odd one out at my age, so I don't:flower: have to go through this.....

*Terri* Oh sweets so sorry you were poorly on your hols! I hope you feel better soon, and what a brave soldier to manage the BD while so ill! HE HE! Im glad that Roxy found a new forever family, but sad for you too....:flower::flower:

afm I poas just for the hell of it, I have got 50 of them! LOL Well I did have to test if they worked lol. as I am only 8dpo it was of course was bfn! :haha:


----------



## felcity 45

Your chart is looking mighty fine *Atty*:thumbup:

I think the news of pregnancy sort of hit me hard last night. I was like how easy do some people find it and especially against those odds!! I'm Ok today they are only young and I know she wanted another they have 3 boys so a little girl would be lovely for them. I have to realise I have had my time and have my beautiful children :flower:

Hope you ladies are having a lovely weekend, I am quite irritable today think OH would like to swap me for another lol :haha:


----------



## battyatty

felcity 45 said:


> Your chart is looking mighty fine *Atty*:thumbup:

I did a "chart like yours" on FF this morning, did same O, timing and post O temp, came back with just 3, yes 3 charts!!!! all Ovulatory.... Seems I am having a very unique cycle! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## felcity 45

Ha Ha Atty, I've tried that before but I'm not a member so it wouldn't do it :wacko:

I can't believe how late I have ovulated this month, It's a first for me :shrug:


----------



## battyatty

felcity 45 said:


> Ha Ha Atty, I've tried that before but I'm not a member so it wouldn't do it :wacko:
> 
> I can't believe how late I have ovulated this month, It's a first for me :shrug:

I don't care when I ovulate lol just that I still do!!!! :happydance::happydance:

My FF membership ends in 10 days, not sure I will renew this time...... It will stop me from playing on the damn thing :dohh::haha:


----------



## felcity 45

I don't care when I ovulate lol just that I still do!!!! :happydance::happydance:

My FF membership ends in 10 days, not sure I will renew this time...... It will stop me from playing on the damn thing :dohh::haha:[/QUOTE]

With you on that one lol :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-The thing I did differently was get sick. ha ha. Nope...not one thing different, unfortunately. I was up every two hours on Tuesday night, and didn't get a good night's sleep. I only took my temp on Wednesday because I thought it was O day, and I was right. I may discard it later, but when I removed it last night, it didn't have me ovulating at all, so I left it. And...I think if I wasn't sick, my 97.9 temp this morning wouldn't seem so drastic. I usually have the one temp below coverline around day 4-7, so I'm fine with that.

Atty-Yeah, it sucked being sick on vacation, and now I'm back home and have a million and one things to do including calling the travel insurance for reimbursement. We missed our connecting flight and had to get a flight on another airline. Thank goodness there was one more flight out or we'd be stuck in the Bahamas for another day at some sketchy hotel somewhere. Hope week two of your job is better. I don't have cell service at work either, but I can get BnB on the web, so I'm lucky there. I guess they want you to be productive or something..the nerve!

Felcity-Are you sure the brother in law got the snip? I have heard of it not being done properly and accidents happen, but that is just wild that they are now having their fourth baby even though they wanted to stop after 3, and made precautions. A little jealous over here...

Sis-How are you doing today? I see you are still temping. Do you feel bad doing that? You and hubs should do something special today-just the two of you. Walk in the park, get some ice cream or go to a movie....just do something nice for each other. :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri I guess I'm still temping so I know if I get a drop something BAD will surely happen!:nope:
I haven't really felt like going out in Public the Rodeo was Hell but I did it for my boys we r gong to grill Hamburgers and try to Enjoy the weather!!

I'm working on DS2s dresser it keeps my mind off of things for a short period of time!! ;)


----------



## ERosePW

battyatty said:


> felcity 45 said:
> 
> 
> Your chart is looking mighty fine *Atty*:thumbup:
> 
> I did a "chart like yours" on FF this morning, did same O, timing and post O temp, came back with just 3, yes 3 charts!!!! all Ovulatory.... Seems I am having a very unique cycle! :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Your chart is already triphasic atty. :winkwink: you should look up triphasic chart with BFPs and see if any were similar to yours. Hehe! It's a fun pastime anyway! :flower:


----------



## battyatty

ERosePW said:


> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> felcity 45 said:
> 
> 
> Your chart is looking mighty fine *Atty*:thumbup:
> 
> I did a "chart like yours" on FF this morning, did same O, timing and post O temp, came back with just 3, yes 3 charts!!!! all Ovulatory.... Seems I am having a very unique cycle! :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Your chart is already triphasic atty. :winkwink: you should look up triphasic chart with BFPs and see if any were similar to yours. Hehe! It's a fun pastime anyway! :flower:Click to expand...

LOL But my chart goes tri every month...... :haha::haha::haha: I must get some serious hormone surge!!!!!????:winkwink:

Err btw is that a implantation dip I see on your chart?????


----------



## garfie

Terri - welcome back I'm with the other ladies I missed you to :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ERosePW

battyatty said:


> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> felcity 45 said:
> 
> 
> Your chart is looking mighty fine *Atty*:thumbup:
> 
> I did a "chart like yours" on FF this morning, did same O, timing and post O temp, came back with just 3, yes 3 charts!!!! all Ovulatory.... Seems I am having a very unique cycle! :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Your chart is already triphasic atty. :winkwink: you should look up triphasic chart with BFPs and see if any were similar to yours. Hehe! It's a fun pastime anyway! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL But my chart goes tri every month...... :haha::haha::haha: I must get some serious hormone surge!!!!!????:winkwink:
> 
> Err btw is that a implantation dip I see on your chart?????Click to expand...

LOL! I sure wish it was an implantation dip! But I get a dip in a lot of charts, so unfortunately I can't look into it too much. (still hoping though, lol). :haha:


----------



## ERosePW

So now that I'm so far into my cycle, I thought I'd check and see if FF would now give me CHs on its own. So I took out the number that I overrode it with, and went back to the Advanced mode. Still no CHs. So then I tried FAM mode, and it is willing to give me CHs, but on cd8. I'm not buying that... I was still ON the clomid, and the temp rose to 97.9, which is still in pre-O range for me. Then I tried Research mode. It is willing to give me dotted CHs on cd16! Not buying that either. Too many high temps before that day. That one was gonna set my CL at 98.45, ha! Are they crazy??

Anyway, I guess since the regular mode gives me no CHs, and the others seem weird to me, I'm just gonna go with my own. My guesses just seem the closest to making any sense, compared with past charts. If anyone has any other insight though, I'm happy to hear! I hate to not have any CHs at all. Makes the imaginary TWW no fun at all!


----------



## terripeachy

Hey garfie!! :hugs:

ERose-98.45 for a cover line is way too high! Ha ha. I like the line that you made even if it is a garfie style DPFO, although with clomid I'm sure you Od. I hope this confusion on FF is a good thing.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Oh, no! Sis and SPP, I'm so sorry for your losses. Huge :hugs:!


----------



## Smiles013

Well....it's 3:15 AM here and I'm wide awake after having a dream I wasbring strangled or something. WTH?!?! I woke myself up with the whimpering noises I was making. Sheesh! Anyhow figured I'd use this time to catch up with you ladies. 

Sis.....I hope after Tuesday they'll be able to provide you with some answers to help put your mind and heart at ease a bit. Big big :hugs: to you and the family. 

Felicity....ummmmm......how long ago was he snipped because I do believe he's supposed to give the pipes a good cleaning before having unprotected sex again to avoid what happened. Either he didn't clean the pipes well or the Dr. made a boo boo or he just has Herculean sperm that refuses to quit! WTH?!?! It really does amaze me how it is so easy for some people and so hard for others. 

Radkat....welcome back!!! Hope each day that passes allows you more time to heal and still truly sorry you had to go through this. :hugs:

Terri....welcome back to you as well. Being sick on vacation is the worse. Years ago while I was in the Bahamas with my ex I decided to try some conch because according to the guy there it was an aphrodisiac or something. Well no sooner I finished and was walking around my face started to feel funny and the lines around my lips started to become itchy and my lips just started to feel funny and heavy! I had no mirror in my purse and my ex looked at me after I kept saying " something doesn't feel right" he said " your lips look huge" I managed to get ahold of a mirror quick and when I looked my lips had swollen up and were red and underneath my eyes it looked like someone had punched me! Apparently I had a damn allergic reaction to the Conch! WTH?!?! Years later when Hitch came out with Will Smith and he had that allergic reaction to food scene that's what it reminded me of! Yeah, nothing says " mount me baby" like barely being able to see out of your eyes and itchy lips 5x their normal size!!:haha: Anyhow.....I hope you are feeling better and at least you got to BD even though you weren't feeling well. FX that sacrifice paid off. Lol

Hiya to the rest of you lovelies. 

Guess I'll try go back to sleep now which will be hard with one of my dogs at the foot of my bed snoring! Good grief!


----------



## felcity 45

Smiles - He had the snip Sept last year!!, I couldn't believe it when OH said. I had a dream too this morning, I didn't go see my mum on Christmas day as i was on a underground roller coaster picking up people that worked down there???? In the dream she wouldn't speak to me. Woke up feeling mad and upset lol.

ERose - I think I realise why I gave up temping last time, mine are all over the place. I look at other peoples charts asnd they look how they should and mine looks like a ECG of someone very stressed :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Felcity-Your chart looks better than mine! hee hee.

Smiles-When I became allergic to shrimp in 2000, that is exactly how I felt. I asked my ex if something was wrong, and he said 'no, you look fine.' I went upstairs to the bathroom, and my whole body was swollen. It was ridiculous! I then went to the allergist and found out that I was ONLY allergic to shrimp. It sucks, but at least i can still eat other seafood. I was actually looking forward to trying conch, but since I didn't try it on the first day, I never got the chance. Too funny about making out while not being able to see. :haha: Btw, what a scary dream!

I'm going to attempt to go to brunch with my moto. girlfriends today. I have missed them since it's been so cold, but I'm a little nervous to eat. I may take a bite of something and bring the rest home. I did eat cheese and crackers yesterday with no ill effects, but I'm just not hungry, which obviously, is very odd for me. I guess I don't want to run to the bathroom every 10 minutes either though. *sigh* Wish me luck.


----------



## Wish4another1

Good morning Ladies!! 
Here is a shout out from freezing Illinois - twenty something this morning seriously ready for these below freezing temps to go away!!! 

Terri - Good luck with your brunch date today - and I think that your idea to just taste here and there is excellent... I know getting over sickness sucks - and honestly who wants to throw up after eating a good meal - seems like a waste of money!!!! maybe have a mimoso?? the orange juice would kill me - but maybe ok for you?? and I would be sad not to eat shrimp :(
and maybe you had an implantation dip too????

Smiles - first off let me say I have woke up the last two nights at 1230 thinking it had to be time to get up... UGH... talk about frustrating - then being mad at what time it was made it even harder to go back to sleep :growlmad: I have woken myself up with scary dreams many times... the last one was my ex-husband choking me (he died in August which made it even creepier) I woke up gasping for air. :wacko:

Radkat - yes welcome back :hug: FX your sticky bean is just around the corner...

Erose - last month I O'd really early and FF wouldn't give me crosshairs ever!!! so I made my own O date... but this month - no issues... so frustrating I know... but by looking at your chart I think you picked the right day and I think your coverline is spot on.... and I have FX and toes that you did have an implantation dip!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

:hi: to all the rest of you oldies but goodies :winkwink:

AFM: well I am at work at 7am... lovely... I counted up how many cycles yesterday we have been TTC... I am not sure how I feel about being on my 15th cycle in a year (lovely 23/24 day cycles)... maybe I shouldn't have counted... I am 6 DPO today... My chart is following along with all my previous so just trying to damper my expectations for testing later this week... everyday I catch myself saying... God please... let this be the time... I guess we will know by next Sunday what the verdict is!! 
Hope you all have a wonderful Sunday :hugs::flower:


----------



## battyatty

Good morning ladies, well I gave myself a right scare this morning, at 9dpo, I did a poas, nadda, (remember got 50 cheapies off the net) then 30 mins later I saw a very faint line! :thumbup:
But now a few hours later its gone........:cry:
Oh well tomorrow is another day! :happydance:


----------



## Wish4another1

You know Atty - you could always test this afternoon - sometimes the SMU or third are more concentrated...

I had a terrible evap last cycle on a wondfo... UGH... those are just plain cruel...

so I say :test: again!!!

PS chart still looking good lady!!


----------



## battyatty

Wish4another1 said:


> You know Atty - you could always test this afternoon - sometimes the SMU or third are more concentrated...
> 
> I had a terrible evap last cycle on a wondfo... UGH... those are just plain cruel...
> 
> so I say :test: again!!!
> 
> PS chart still looking good lady!!

I am 2 hours forty mins and holding, legs crossed and dancing around! :happydance: Should not of had that berry tea 2 hours ago! :dohh:

*EDIT* well I waited 4 hours..... same again, line appeared very very faintly, now 30 mins later its starting to fade....... thinking must be evap :cry::cry:


----------



## Wish4another1

those stinking evaps are killers... I am sorry Atty :( 
Its so hard - we want those two lines more than anything... 
dont be too hard on yourself :hug:


----------



## Sis4Us

It's still Early Atty hope that line shows again and gets Darker!!


----------



## felcity 45

I have to agree with Sis, Your only 9DPO Atty still really, really early fingers crossed for that line getting darker and staying :dance: 

I've had a very productive day today, windows cleaned, washing done. Yummy lamb thatch in the oven with massive home made yorkys and I made a Victoria sponge too. looking forward to the In-Laws arrival later


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Atty, I sure hope that it's just too early, and you'll get good strong lines that stay in a couple days. :hugs:


----------



## moni77

Welcome back Terri - hope you are feeling better today.

Erin - I always get high on the monitor at day 7-8 and it lasts a few days before peak. I did not get the peak this month until after the ovidril shot. My follies were just so big that it was time to do it.

Soo...BFN for me - so onto the next month and hoping no cyst...waiting for AF now. (If there is a cyst - AF will be delayed again.)


----------



## kfs1

Hi everyone,

Wish/Atty - good looking charts. Atty - you're not out yet! Hang in there.

Smiles/Wish - scary dreams! Wish - you must have woken up so freaked out!

Terri - That's so awful that you got sick on your trip. Was it food poisoning?? Anyway, glad that you were able to BD and that you're feeling better.

Radkat - Welcome back and I hope you're feeling better.

Sis - hope you're hanging in there. Just a few more days.

erose - charting is so frustrating! I have no real advice but I'd go with what you feel is the most accurate.

Hi everyone else!!!

FF gave me crosshairs but it's definitely wrong - it's before I got my peak on my OPK. So, I'm going to wait a few days to see if it fixes itself. Either way, I'm happy to be in the TWW. Praying for positive results!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I go Tom for a bunch of test and screening I've read they basically have to prove the Pregnancy is Not viable B4 doing the D&C I keep hoping they are wrong but I know that's not likely!! :cry:

It's going to be a hard few days it seems like when it rains it pours DH tried to change out a Spark Plug in my truck well it cracked and now it's stuck!! :nope:
Also our dryer decided not to get HOT anymore :( I truly feel like I'm being punished I just wish I knew what I did wrong!! :cry:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Oh, sis. :hugs: I don't think it's because you did anything wrong. We go through trials in this life to make us stronger. Sorry about your truck and dryer. Hopefully nothing else happens to you in a while. You know what they say, these things usually happen in three's. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

I sure hope not I can't handle Anymore!!! :(


----------



## moni77

Hey sis - my dryer recently went through that - turns out when they did electrical work they had changed the fuse the dryer was on and it was no longer on a "double fuse" which is needed to fully heat the dryer. Maybe in your move you hooked it up to the wrong type of outlet... hope it is an easy fix like that anyway.


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Sorry about the dryer and the truck. I guess things can only get better from here, I suppose. That's not really consolation, but I'll try it and see what happens.

moni-Again, sorry for the BFN.

Felcity-I'm going to look up a yorky. The only thing I know, is the dog, and unless you made a :dog: cake, we must be thinking about different things. :haha:

kfs1-Maybe FF is doing something similar to what happened in my chart. Because I didn't have that crucial temp, it doesn't really know what to do. My O date is prior to my +opk this time around too. I'll also pray for good results, and I'm also happy to be in the TWW.

Wish-Keep the cold out there! They are now saying that it might snow here on Wednesday. I hope it's a lie. Sorry you have to work today. That's miserable. And...yeah, counting/not counting cycles. It's neither here nor there. I sometimes use FF and do a search for people that get BFPs with TTC counts greater than mine. It makes me feel a bit better, and some people seriously have been TTC a long time, so then I feel a little bit more hopeful. We have our health, so for that we can be thankful every day.

AFM-I ate! I had half a tuna/turkey club and a small piece of cake. HA!!HA!! It was better than nothing, and I made the two hour drive home with no problems. I'm not going to drink in this TWW. I don't know if I had food poisoning on vacation or what. I'll never know.


----------



## ERosePW

Atty, what kind of tests are you using? Seems like too much of a coincidence to get two tests with an evap line on the same day... have you ever gotten evaps on this brand before? Did they fade away completely, or just fade to a lighter shade? I'm keeping my Fxd crossed that you'll test again in a couple days and have a line that sticks around!

Terri, so glad you got to eat! I know that feeling of finally getting your appetite back after being ill. It's such a great feeling. Feels like you're finally getting back to normal!

Sis, I SO wish this could be a terrible mistake and they'd find something tomorrow that said the opposite of what the Dr said. :( I know it's totally unlikely, I just wish it could happen. I hate this for you. Do let us know how your tests go.

AFM, major temp drop below CL today, which I wasn't sure what to make of... and then around 3pm, I started getting HEAVY cramps just like AF was here. Not the dull kind that come in the TWW sometimes. Real, true, AF cramps. But I have not had any bleeding or spotting at all yet. Its odd for me to have cramps this strong without bleeding starting, so I sware I think the HSG maybe screwed me up for this cycle somehow. If I start bleeding tonight, this will be the shortest cycle ever... 21 days I think. Makes NO sense, especially on a clomid cycle. My clomid cycles have been 28-32 days. Non-clomid cycles vary, between 27-30. Something has messed me up. Unless this cramping goes away today. But if it does, I don't know what would've caused it, since it's so bad.


----------



## oldermom1975

Fingers crossed, ERose!! Don't be discouraged yet...:)

:flow: Sis, I am still praying for you!

I am glad you can eat again, Terri! It totally sucks to be sick on vacation!


----------



## oldermom1975

My doctor called with our expansive (and expensive!) test results, be back later to tell you about it!


----------



## oldermom1975

Ok, there were all kinds of issues- inflammation everywhere, here is the summary of what he found:

Completely missing stimulatory factors that properly activate NK cells

Abnormally high TNF, IL-17, (he went on and on here, I didn't catch all of the factors he rattled off), basically every immune factor they test for was high.

They run a full celiac panel, and mine was high on all of them (so I am officially gluten intolerant!). That explains a lot.

ANA blood test was positive (it is one of the factors they test for when testing for lupus). I don't have lupus, but it is indicative of peritoneal inflammation. 

APA was borderline.

He thought a repeat laparoscopy with an expert in doing this kind of surgery would help me lower the amount of inflammation present in my gut (getting me better quality eggs and allowing implantation to continue). He also strongly suggested I go gluten free (of course), and gave me a list of supplements to take. The treatment he suggests is IVIG therapy. We aren't sure whether our insurance will cover it, and it is expensive. 
DH and I have a lot to talk about!
Finally, we have those answers.


----------



## Sis4Us

So Glad u got some answers Oldermom even if it seems like a long list at least U know what to work on!! :thumbup:

My Holistic Dr seems to think I also have Celiac Issues and wanted me to do a Yeast killer but I couldn't due to TTC!!
Maybe after I get all my test back I'll look into a Gluten free or Gluten Less diet!! :shrug:

I just have to take one day at a Time right now that's all I can do!! :(


----------



## battyatty

terripeachy said:


> AFM-I ate! I had half a tuna/turkey club and a small piece of cake. HA!!HA!! It was better than nothing, and I made the two hour drive home with no problems. I'm not going to drink in this TWW. I don't know if I had food poisoning on vacation or what. I'll never know.

Glad you ate and it stuck around happily!:happydance:



oldermom1975 said:


> Finally, we have those answers.

That's great news, well you know what I mean......:thumbup:



Sis4Us said:


> I just have to take one day at a Time right now that's all I can do!! :(

Just sending hugs :hugs::hugs:



ERosePW said:


> Atty, what kind of tests are you using?

I am using internet cheapies, proMatris 10mIU, I did another this morning and same thing again, so it must be the way they dry???? Wierd though it shows up 30 mins after then fades.... OH WELL:cry:


----------



## felcity 45

Sorry terri!!! - Dog cake :rofl: I will attach a picture of some they are made using a pancake batter. Pleased your appetite is better, I could do with something to stop me eating! lol

Sis - Hope everything goes Ok for you, "THIS IS NOT YOUR FAULT" :hugs:

ERose - Maybe it's an Eggy getting nice and comfy, fingers crossed for you.

Oldermum - Pleased you have got some answers and hope your insurance covers everything.

Atty- I really aren't keen on those Promatris test :wacko: I had so many evaps on them I hope you have a better batch than I had.


----------



## garfie

Sis - BIG :hugs:

Batty - Are they blue handled ones?:flower:

Older - At least you have some answers - my answers stopped when hubby refused a SA:wacko:

ER - Could be a late implantation dip - you're still not out - I got one of them on my pregnancies dip below thought I was out and then up up up it went the next day along with a BFP:happydance:

Terri - A yorky is a small dog - a yorkshire terrier - very cute but usually yappy:haha: glad you managed to eat :happydance: hope that means you are feeling better now:hugs:

Love to all the other ladies :hugs:

AFM - 7DPO and I deff think I ov early - so this is going to be a very short cycle CD16 today so even if I have a full LP its only going to be a 20day cycle :wacko: got my acu lady coming today let's see if she has any ideas:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

My chart is going to be anovulatory...I just feel it. With the dips in temperature, and being sick, it's shaping up for the worst, unfortunately. I can eat a little, but I still haven't had a solid BM (ha ha!), and I'm not sure what is going on. I would think at this point that everything is cleared out, but no....more still comes out. I really don't want to have to go to the regular doctor.

My appt. with the fertility specialist is on Tuesday so we have a lot of questionnaires to fill out and such. I hope it goes ok. I'm a little nervous. They say it's going to be a 2 hour appointment. eek!

Garfie-Yes, I know of the Yorkie dog, just not the yorky food, but Felcity put a picture, so I think I know what that is. We make something called a Dutch Egg Pancake, and even though it's a pan sized "yorky" it looks very similar to what felicity posted. Yum yum...

ERose-I'm glad you had those cramps. I think it's something good. fxfx.

Atty-Sorry your cheap tests aren't working out. That's really sucky....I would sue that company (moni can help you!). That is so wrong to make such cheap tests that women get excited and then let down every morning. :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Update on my Day 3 blood tests- I called for the results and there seems to be an issue with my iron and my hormone levels. I only had the receptionist to read the notes which said to make a face to face appointment with the Dr. So now I have to wait until my appointment on Friday and try not to assume the worst.


----------



## garfie

Fezzle - Aw what a bummer - did she not give you any numbers at all - good luck for Friday:hugs:

Terri - You mean tomorrow :happydance: at least now you have a few charts you can show them - good luck hun :hugs:

ER - I'm with Terri on this one so far so good lady:happydance:

Felcity - :hi:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Fezzle

No numbers- she said the iron was 'little' so I guess that's low. The hormones she first said something that made me think they were high but then when I asked about them she said the hormones were 'out of range' so could be higher or lower than normal and mentioned that included FSH, LH and I think oestrogen too, so I'm not sure if they're all abnormal and how abnormal they are.


----------



## garfie

Fezzle - Looking at February's chart - I'm not surprised iron levels are low - you are probably anaemic (you had a monster AF) and I would imagine that would throw the other tests out too - but as my hubby says no point bloody second guessing :haha: but as women we can't help it can we? - all will be revealed I'm sure on Friday BIG :hugs:

Felcity - Ok so did you mean yorky puds - or have I got it wrong too:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks! Yes- I was thinking that about my iron levels too! Then again, if the main issue is iron, I'd be happy as that's something that can be fixed more easily than the amount and/or quality of my eggs!


----------



## kfs1

Morning/Afternoon/Evening all.

Sis - good luck at your appointment today. :hugs:

Older - I'm glad that you finally have some answers. I hope your insurance covers the therapy. Did you have any idea that you might have a gluten allergy?

Atty - Those tests sound terrible. I think you should put in a complaint.

Erose - I agree with everyone else. Hoping this could be implantation. Fx!!!

Terri - Glad you're feeling somewhat better. Sorry about your temps - I'm in the same boat. Don't know WHAT is going on this month.

Garfie - Hope your acu lady can help!

Fezzle - Ugh. Friday must seem far away, huh? Hope they're able to tell you something helpful at your appointment.

Wish - that chart's still looking good!!


----------



## oldermom1975

kfs1 said:


> Older - I'm glad that you finally have some answers. I hope your insurance covers the therapy. Did you have any idea that you might have a gluten allergy?

I had seemingly random bouts of diarrhea and skin rashes...and one memorable time when I was pregnant with DD I had quite a reaction to a bunch of pasta and bread I ate (after being low carb for a year or so). I thought maybe I was a little sensitive, but never thought I would test positive with any blood test (let alone ALL of them). 


Sorry about the ambiguous tests, Atty. Stupid things.

Good luck on Friday, Fezzle! It truly is bittersweet when you get those answers....:hugs:

Terri, big hugs lady. Anovulatory cycles just mess with your brain, and then being sick on top of it....:hugs:
Those doctor consults are quite something, the paperwork is immense. I would formulate a bunch of questions for them beforehand (I had to write mine down, because the doc always has his/her own suspicions about the reason for difficulty and I get easily distracted), to keep them on point. Good luck!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Hello ladies - had my reply all typed out and computer gave me the blue screen of death - Happy Monday!! :growlmad:

oldermom- congrats on the answers you received - it is nice to know that finally the medical establishment backs up what you thought all along - something was not right!!! Now it is time for the plan - and I always feel better when I can do something :flower::hugs: BFP soon for keeps!!!

Atty - I had a bad evap on a blue handled wondfo last cycle :growlmad: but I bought 50 (sound familiar) so I will use them again this cycle - but this time I have a FRER saved and in the ready :happydance:
Here's hoping AF stays away and a blaring BFP happens today or tomorrow for you!:hugs:

Fezzle - I know Friday seems like a long way away - but its only a couple nights sleep - and you have waited so long already... the answers and more importantly treatment plan - are just around the corner :hug:

garfie - I too am 7DPO and scheduled to test Sunday - but I may not make it - so I will adopt your plan and just celebrate my BFP on Sunday - as well as my anniversay -- see how optimistic i am ???:haha:

kfs and Terri - thanks for noticing my chart... Terri sorry about yours SICKNESS sucks!!! kfs where are you at in your cycle my brain isn't working apparently!!

Erose - I am going with implantation cramps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::flower:

Sis - said a special prayer for you lady this morning in my prayer time... i honestly prayed for a miracle - but if that doesn't happen I prayed for God's special blessing around you and the family today and tomorrow :hugs::flower: 

:hi: to all you other lovely ladies

AFM: trying to not get excited... Im only 7DPO... chart looks ok (resembles the others when I overlay them) - the only difference this cycle from the last cycle is no spotting... but I don't want to put all my hope there... Ill just keep :coffee: until the weekend...
love to all !! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

My meeting is scheduled for Wednesday, not Tuesday. I was typing too early.

Oldermom-I am glad you found out about your issues, and yes! Gluten is the problem. I hope that solves everything. Are you ok with it? Do you know what else you can eat instead of wheat? I don't know if I could do it, but if I had to, I would. I'm so happy this doctor is trying to help you. Yes, I will write down a bunch of questions and figure out what is best for me, what my insurance can cover, etc..I'm nervous and excited.

Fezzle-I agree with the others. Just remain calm until Friday. If it's an iron deficiency, you can probably take pills. That wouldn't be too bad considering, and if that's all it takes, then great!

garfie-Hope the ACU lady helps out today!


----------



## kfs1

Wish4another1 said:


> kfs where are you at in your cycle my brain isn't working apparently!!

That's a good question! :) I believe I'm somewhere in the TWW but I'm not quite sure when I O'd (don't really trust FF) and my temperature's all over the place. Who knows at this point!


----------



## Sis4Us

Morning Ladies well it's been a wild and crazy morning here and I bust out in tears as my truck gets Towed away!!!

Or when my son gets weepy when I remind him Mommy has to go to the Hospital :cry:
Everything just seems so Unfair and I surely don't want them to take my Baby but I have to come to terms that the Baby is already A :angel:

I sure hope all this gives me Closure and much needed Answers!!

Thank U All for being so Great!!! :hugs:


----------



## felcity 45

Terri - "Yorkys are yummy" I put Sis on the reply, I'm a silly woman lol
I would go with Oldermum on taking notes at your FS appointment and writing down any questions you may want to ask too. This charting lark is soooo confusing isn't it?:wacko:

Fezzle - I don't think having the receptionist read the results is always helpful as they may not have been trained to interpret the results!! Although Friday is along wait--(i'm impatient lol) I think the Doc will be able to explain better for you. Hopefully It's just Iron levels:thumbup:

Garfie - Yes lol It's Yorky puds :haha: 

Wish - Good luck with the testing, I can never hold out either:winkwink:

:hi::hi: kfs1 and everyone else...It's a beautiful day here :happydance::coolio:


----------



## moni77

Again SIS - hugs and here's hoping for closure for you.

Everyone with appointments this week - good luck getting the info you need!

AFM - still waiting for AF.


----------



## moni77

So, you know how we went to that fertility temple on our vacation. Well hubby sent me this article:

https://bhutan-360.com/chimi-lhakhang-divine-fertility-temple/

So I told him well I guess we have a few months to go (cause the article referenced 5 months later.) and he wrote back this:

"Nope, there is a Chimichurri truck right next to our house that not only is misspelled, but it also has a broken neon sign - so now it is a truck on our block with a big neon sign that says says Chimi hurry. I take this as a sign."

He totally just made my day!


----------



## Radkat

Sis - Huge :hugs:. The next few days will be tough, but then you can start to move on. I'm so sorry you have to go through this. 

Terri - Boo to being sick. That sucks. Good luck at the FS appt. Let us know what they say. I may be there in a couple of months. 

Fezzle - Iron levels are easy to fix. I hope the doctor can give you some direction on the hormonal issues. Hope you can get some answers.

Oldermom - Wow, they came up with a lot of info for you. Celiac is a big deal and can affect all parts of your body. A friend of mine was put on anti-depressants before they figured out she had celiac. She wasn't depressed, they just didn't know what else was going on. This was 10-15 years ago. I'm sure the testing is better now.

Felicity - I read your meal to my husband and we were trying to figure out what it was. We got it all except the "thatch". Is that a stew? Haha, love the language differences. 

Wish- Your chart looks lovely.

Atty - WTF with all the evaps?! That totally sucks. 

Kfs, Erose, Moni, Garfie and all the rest of the ladies... :hi: 

AFM - Just waiting for AF to arrive. Hoping it'll just be a few more weeks. Talked to DH about TTC vs. preventing until AF. It seems so weird to prevent, but he's nervous that I may be at a higher risk for miscarriage bc of the mc/d&c. I don't have my post op appt scheduled with my dr yet, but I will definitely be asking that once I get one.


----------



## VJean

Its a quiet day here at work so Im going to take the time to get caught up (Translation: I dont want to work on the stuff Im supposed to be working on). I pop on daily and read thru the posts, but just dont sit down long enough to respond.

Atty, Its still early! Sorry about the evaps. Thats frustrating when you have a bad batch of tests. Hopefully those fading lines are a sneak peek into a real BFP! 

Terri, Yay! Youre back! Sorry you were so sick on your vacay. Im excited for your appointment Wednesday. Hopefully some good news in your future! I also hope the snow stays away from your area. My DH is in MD right now (Andrews AFB), and his Texas blood isnt use to all that cold. He only packed one pair of running tights and I think he is saving them for tomorrow. So if you see a crazy runner out there in short shorts, wave to him for me! :haha:

Fezzle, Friday will be here before you know it Hope you are able to focus on other things throughout the week. All this waiting makes us crazy!

Kfs1, Erose, so sorry this cycle isnt going as expected :hugs:

Oldermom, Yay! Im happy you finally have some answers! I really hope your insurance covers your treatment options. 

Sis, so sorry for your run of bad luck lately, hun. Prayers that tomorrow goes by quickly for you and you get some answers/help. 

Wish, Your chart does look promising! I hope we get to celebrate with you on Sunday. 

Moni, LOL! Your hubby is funny! :rofl:


----------



## VJean

Radkat, I agree....it felt so weird preventing while you are waiting for AF to return. We actually kind of liked the little break. And it was nice to just "be" with my DH whenever I wanted, vs trying to BD during a certain window. And it went by super fast! My D&C was on Dec 23 and AF returned on Jan 24. I hope you have similar results!


----------



## felcity 45

Monni - That story sent shivers down my spine, how wonderful I really hope that is a sign for you, and how sweet is your DH :flower:

Radkat - Lamb thatch is minced lamb with celery and carrots cooked in Worcester sauce and stock, strained and placed in a dish and covered with mash potato with wholegrain mustard stirred in. You put in oven for 30 mins its scrummy :thumbup:

VJean - I also have a habit of procrastinating :winkwink:

Atty - Have you tested some more?


----------



## VJean

Terri, Thank you....I have spent the last three hours craving a tuna sandwich from Subway, and trying to figure out how I'm going to get one. Unfortunately, it may have to wait until lunch tomorrow... :)


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Oldermom-I am glad you found out about your issues, and yes! Gluten is the problem. I hope that solves everything. Are you ok with it? Do you know what else you can eat instead of wheat? I don't know if I could do it, but if I had to, I would. I'm so happy this doctor is trying to help you. Yes, I will write down a bunch of questions and figure out what is best for me, what my insurance can cover, etc..I'm nervous and excited.

Yeah, there are all kinds of substitutions for wheat products: rice and bean flours, soy and nut flours, to name a few. We will be ok, it just sucks that now my splurging has to be done with gluten-free items.:dohh:

I am so excited for you! This will be a good thing! One tip: if your clinic has worked with your insurance before, they should have a pretty good idea of what is covered. It is an easier way to get that information, should they have it.:flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Oldermom- So glad you have other replacement stuff that you can eat. A soy splurge may not be bad. :) I was on the line for an hour with the insurance trying to get through to them for an authorization code before vacation. I called first thing this morning, and they picked right up. This Shady Grove is a pretty large fertility/infertility clinic, so I think they know all the tricks in the book. That makes me feel pretty good. Some people say that you feel like a number, but if I'm a number that gets prego, it's fine by me. The insurance lady asked me all sorts of questions and then said that I have up to a $25k deductible, and after that it's covered 80% if I go to an IOE (institute of excellence), which this is, so she seemed pretty happy with my coverage. I hope after my appointment I feel pretty happy with my coverage as well! I know the Friday before hols (as some on here say), I wasn't so happy. :haha:

VJean-Good to hear from you and I hope you can get to Subway tomorrow. Sorry. 

Moni- That story was great, but I thought you were supposed to pray for others at the temple? She forgot to include that part. And your husband is too cute too. Chimi-hurry! <3 that.

Sis-Wish always puts things so nicely. I hope tomorrow goes by painfully and smoothly and you can start healing and release some of the emotions that you're feeling. :hugs: And about the truck...I hope it's just going to get fixed and not gone for good. You're a true pillar of strength, woman! :kiss:


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - are you saying a 25,000 deductible???? holy cow!!! I guess I won't complain about my $300 for my daughter... 
I am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for your appointment - I have a good feeling your BFP is around the corner!!!!:hugs:

Sis - thinking about you :hug:

I would love some lamb thatch!!! whose gonna fedex it to me??? :haha: ok maybe I should try to recipe from felicity!!!

Moni - love your story!! :hugs:

Vjean - I love the tuna sandwich from Subway!!! Hope you can get you one tomorrow!!

:hi: everyone else!! hope you are having a good night/day!!:flower:

AFM: 7 DPO and cramping tonight...don't even want to go to the bathroom... obviously I will have to at some point... ugh... lovely TWW... but no matter what this cycle is better than the last one!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello My Lovelies!!! :hugs:

I'm back from a long Run around at the Hospital as they had no testing ordered to verify the Pregnancy wasn't Viable!! :nope:
So I went back and forth with them and My FS to get something done the Hospital finally got orders to do a US for me and NO Miracle today ladies!! :cry:
Baby still measures 6wks1day Sad to say my baby Flew to heaven 3/5 just as I thought the day after my 6wk scan!! :angel:

Thankfully my BFF was w me the whole time making me laugh or at least smile and got me through the hard times so I <3 her for that she's the best!! 

Tom will be a even longer harder day since my surgery isn't until 4 Fat girl can't eat All day so that will be NO Fun!! :(
Hopefully I'll be able to get home and go straight to bed and forget the whole day!!

Vjean so glad u are doing well!!

Terri GL w the FS!!

Wish hope AF stays away!!


----------



## felcity 45

Terri - How's the tummy? 

Wish - Your chart looks great, maybe implantation cramps?? :winkwink: and think maybe the Lamb Thatch would be slightly off by the time it reached you :haha:

Sis - Big :hugs: your a strong lady :flower: and yay for BFF's what would we do without them :shrug:

VJean - Hope you get that Tuna sandwich :munch:

Oldermum - I'm sure there will be lots of nice recipes for Gluten free you can splurge on, I would be looking for them straight away lol

Have a good day all you Ladies, the sun is shining here again


----------



## battyatty

*Fezzle * One less day till your answers, it will soon be Friday! :hugs:

*Erose* How are your cramps today???:flower:

*Sis* I hope your nights sleep helped after your day..... thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

*VJean* Hope you get to a subway for your tuna sandwich today! :munch:

*Oldermum* Have you found any munchie gluten free recipes yet?



garfie said:


> Batty - Are they blue handled ones?:flower:

Yes Garfie, they are blue! Why are they know to be rubbish..... what have you heard???

I did another this morning, yet again another line appeared and yet again it has faded away!!! I have squint eye now from looking at these damn things.....


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Again, so sorry. I'm glad your bestie was there with you for the run around the hospital. After all that running you're really going to be miserable today waiting for your appointment. :) I was wondering what time the appointment was so I can really be thinking about you. :hugs: Is your hubs going with you today or is bestie? I hope you can hit an ice cream shop on the way back home after the procedure.

Felcity-Thanks for asking. I may have to call the doctor today. I still haven't eaten a full meal, and my stomach is bloated. I called out of work today, because I couldn't get any sleep and I was up and down in the bathroom. I finally took some Tums to hopefully reduce the air in my stomach. I couldn't even sleep on my stomach because it hurt! I had a small cup of chicken noodle soup yesterday, and the other half of my tuna sandwich for dinner. My stomach was not gurgling after dinner so I got excited. Then when I laid down, it was just gurgle gurgle grr...gross.

Atty-Sorry you keep getting those evaps. What a major disappointment. My temperatures this cycle are just like evaps. I just have to hope that my hormones are wonky due to me being sick, and this is just a random cycle.

Wish-Maybe it's $25k lifetime for IUI/IVF. All I know is she said up to $25k, and then 80% covered if I go to the IOE. I'll ask again tomorrow for sure. I don't know how expensive these tests/treatments cost so I have no way of knowing if I'll blow through the money or not. I will ask my girlfriend how much her stuff cost. I believe she did IVF with donor sperm. Four years later and now I'm curious. When she was telling me all about her tests, I was just listening absently and eating/drinking. HA!!HA!!

Since I'm feeling lazy, I'm going to :ninja: some charts. Smooches.


----------



## garfie

Batty - I think they are rubbish - I had so many evaps on them last month - even one at the end of AF (just making sure you know) :winkwink:

There are a few threads about them in the TWW - Do you know even from my first m/c I still have the test and you can still see the line.:cry:

Hopefully tomorrow the line will come and stay:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## kfs1

Sis - I CANNOT believe the hospital screwed up! I mean, do they even have a clue how hard this situation is for you already? Unbelievable. Anyway, I'm so sorry that you didn't get the miracle you were hoping for you. Thinking of you today - praying for healing and answers for you.

Moni - love the story about your husband. Too cute!!!

Terri - I'm so sorry that you're still sick. I would definitely call the doctor today, though. Just get checked out at least to make sure there's nothing more you can be doing to get better.

Wish - sorry that you felt some cramping but your chart still looks great.

Atty - your chart's still looking good, too. Sorry about those crappy tests. 

erose - how are you feeling today?

Older - I'll keep my eye out for gluten free recipes for you. I have a friend who loves to cook and her whole family has gluten allergies. I'll see what I can dig up.

Hi felicity, garfie, vjean, radkat, katiepotatie, fezzle, and everyone else out there


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm up early after getting NO sleep last nite I just couldn't get comfy until 3Am my mind has been racing!!
I'm going to eat a Biscuit since I can't eat all day and hope it feels my Tummy!! :nope:

DH will be w me ALL day Terri my Mom will get my LO and my BIG is going to his friends after school!! :thumbup:
Oh and I'm allergic to milk so NO Icecream for me but my Mom is making a pot roast today so we have dinner when we get home!! ;)

I have to be at he hospital by 2Pm and I'm sure I'll be a nervous wreck but Tom will be a new day!


----------



## oldermom1975

So sorry about your baby:angel:, Sis. My heart and prayers are with you today.


----------



## oldermom1975

Thank-you all for your gluten-free support, ladies! I confess to being a newbie at this...low carb doesn't prepare you for the complete list of things that can or DO contain gluten:
Beer
Baked beans 
Blue Cheese 
Brown rice syrup 
Cheap chocolate and candy 
Instant coffee 
Communion wafers 
Chutneys 
Drinking Chocolate 
Farina Flavored popcorns 
Gravy powder
Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein (HVP) 
Imitation crab meat 
Ketchup 
Licorice 
Luncheon Meat 
Malt vinegar 
Matzo flour
Meat and fish pastes 
Mustards 
Paté 
Play Dough 
Potato chips 
Salad dressings 
Seitan 
Self basting turkeys 
Shredded suet 
Soy sauce 
Soups (tinned) 
Supplements 
Some lipsticks 
Some Medicines 
Toothpaste 
OXO cubes 
Oatmeal*
I do think some of these things are on the list because they are often processed with gluten-containing items (which I am not AS worried about), but it does mean I will be looking at the back of every package of everything pretty much forever. Ah, well. Creative cooking, here we come!


----------



## Sis4Us

I have a friend she just had a baby in FEB she's Gluten free she Post stuff all the time on FB that looks pretty yummy!!

I see ketchup and Potato Chips :nope:

I don't do milk or milk based products and always look for gluten free Meats but Dang my LO would die w out chips and Ketchup!! :haha:


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> I have a friend she just had a baby in FEB she's Gluten free she Post stuff all the time on FB that looks pretty yummy!!
> 
> I see ketchup and Potato Chips :nope:
> 
> I don't do milk or milk based products and always look for gluten free Meats but Dang my LO would die w out chips and Ketchup!! :haha:

I know, right? Again, some of these things are processed in proximity to gluten containing items and don't contain gluten themselves. But to be absolutely sure with these items, everything I have read says to look for the words "gluten free". IDK about that....:wacko:


----------



## Smiles013

Sis.....big hugs and my thoughts and prayers will be with you today. Sorry to hear you had such a crappy day at the hospital yesterday. :hugs:

Terri....I think it's $25K covered for lifetime then 80% covered after that. Also hope you're feeling better. 

Atty...stupid tests! 

Oldermom...so happy you got some answers and gluten free isn't to bad. I saw a gluten free cupcake at the cupcake shop and I swear it looked delicious and they seemed to be going since the display for them was more than half gone. I am actually going to try one next time I go. I'll think of you as I'm eating it. Lol


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm just watching the clock and actually looking into my charts and trying to find info in TTC after D&C!! :(

Last time I MC naturally and w just TTC again right away but I keep reading different stuff wait one AF wait 6mos geez!! :nope:


----------



## terripeachy

Oldermom-Look at the bright side. Your strange addiction to Playdough will just have to stop. HA!!HA!! I can't believe licorice is listed. What?! Oh, another bright side is that now a lot of things have gluten free listed so it'll be much, much easier. My mom-in-law is gluten free, but she's just a tad :wacko: She tries to make it seem so dramatic, but since I assume you're somewhat normal :rofl:, it'll be ok and you'll figure out what is best/easiest for you to work with.

Sis-That's great that you have tons of family support. And a pot roast to boot. Can't go wrong there!

Smiles-So is that a lot or a little?

Moni-I had a dream I was at your house, and you mentioned chimi hurry, and your husband was getting upset that you told me about it. I didn't know what to do, so we just sat next to each other and watched tv. HA!!HA!! I felt really bad. Why did I have that dream? Who knows, but it's funny that I remembered it.


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> I'm just watching the clock and actually looking into my charts and trying to find info in TTC after D&C!! :(
> 
> Last time I MC naturally and w just TTC again right away but I keep reading different stuff wait one AF wait 6mos geez!! :nope:

Every doc seems to have a slightly different opinion, too. :nope: It is frustrating. :hugs: 
After mine, they said I could start right away. But some docs have you waiting 1-3 cycles before trying again. Go by your doc's recommendation, I guess. Pulling for you, today. :hugs:



terripeachy said:


> Oldermom-Look at the bright side. Your strange addiction to Playdough will just have to stop. HA!!HA!! I can't believe licorice is listed. What?! Oh, another bright side is that now a lot of things have gluten free listed so it'll be much, much easier. My mom-in-law is gluten free, but she's just a tad :wacko: She tries to make it seem so dramatic, but since I assume you're somewhat normal :rofl:, it'll be ok and you'll figure out what is best/easiest for you to work with.

Nothin' but normal here. *snort* :haha:
You are right. It is easier nowdays. I need to just suck it up and deal. :bodyb:


----------



## Radkat

Sis - That sucks about the hospital. Just what you need to be dealing with. Sorry you can't eat all day, but once you get to the hospital, they'll hook you up to an IV so you won't feel woozy. I was worried about that bc my blood sugar gets low and I get light headed. And mean. :haha: Today will be the worst. My cramps and bleeding weren't too bad afterwards. Hoping the same for you. I'm so glad you have good family support. Yeah, I was looking up TTC after a D&C too. Seems like drs are all over the map. We're waiting until the first AF unless my doctor says it's fine to TTC right away at my post op appt, whenever that is.

Terri - I'd go to the doctor. 5 days (or is it more now?) of a messed up tummy sounds like it could be some kind of crazy food poisoning. I had a friend that got salmonella and had to be admitted to the hospital twice. Crazy.

Oldermom - Gluten free is a pain, but there is so much stuff available now. It also depends on how intolerant you are. Do you actually have celiac or just intolerant? You might be OK with some of that stuff that's processed in the same facility as gluten or whatever that is. Ugh. What a process.


----------



## oldermom1975

Radkat said:


> Oldermom - Gluten free is a pain, but there is so much stuff available now. It also depends on how intolerant you are. Do you actually have celiac or just intolerant? You might be OK with some of that stuff that's processed in the same facility as gluten or whatever that is. Ugh. What a process.

I have the positive celiac blood panel (I need the intestinal biopsy to verify the actual disease), so I am (for now) just gluten intolerant. The doctor told me that 70% of people who test positive for these things will go on to have a positive intestinal biopsy, as well. The treatment is the same in either case, so I may never get that test. Doesn't sound pleasant anyway. :wacko:
I agree with you, I am likely ok with a good bunch of this stuff. We shall see!


----------



## felcity 45

Evening Ladies :hi:

Atty - Have you got some other tests? Your chart is looking really good :thumbup:

Terri - You may have touch of Holiday Tummy, change of water etc. How did it go at the doctors?

Sis - Thinking about you today :hugs:

Oldermum - That is some list!!! wow :wacko:

Nothing to report here, 6DPO today according to FF, but chart looks pants lol


----------



## nessaw

Hi everyone. Just wanted to send lots of love to sis. Thinking of you today.xxx


----------



## terripeachy

I called the doctor and they can't get me in until tomorrow morning. I think the Tums did the trick. I never take any kind of medicine at all for stuff, so finally I realized that I may just need something to reduce the bloated/air feeling. For the first time since I've been back, I was actually hungry today. I ate a big salad with chicken, and so far, no gurgling, no going to the bathroom. We'll see what tonight brings. It has been one week since I fell ill. I think I'm going to go to work and tell my boss that I have a doc appt. in the afternoon, which is the fertility specialist. She doesn't need to know which doc I'm seeing. :haha: I filled out my paperwork for tomorrow as well as listed some questions and picked up my medical records from my OB/GYN. I'm ready!


----------



## oldermom1975

Glad the Tums worked!
Very excited about your appointment tomorrow. Is your DH going with you?


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I never made it to the Hospital!!! I started bleeding w clots around 1Pm when we were suppose to be there at 2!! 

Called my Dr and all he said was he couldn't guarantee they would get enough tissue to test!! :nope:
I figured w my luck lately they wouldn't and I know it was the antibiotics I just wish everyone else would admit it!! :(

So I'm home in bed cramping up a storm and hoping for it to Go by quickly like last time!!


----------



## Wish4another1

awe Sis :cry: Im sorry you didn't make it to the hospital to get those darn tests - but you know what I have realized - when our gut tells us something - its usually right... so in your heart you know it was the meds...then just settle on that... 

:hug:

hope the DH is taking care of you...

Terri - glad you found something that works on the tummy :thumbup:

felicity - dumb question here :coffee: uhm what is "chart looks pants" mean? I can't figure it out...:haha:

:hi: to all your other lovelies... getting ready to get off work and head to bible study... its about good ole Sarah tonight - having a baby in her 90s... Lord had to help her there!!! :haha:
8 DPO... still waiting and hoping...


----------



## oldermom1975

Oh, honey- that is soooo terrible! I am so, so sorry! Did they at least give you a script for some pain meds?


----------



## oldermom1975

Wish4another1 said:


> :hi: to all your other lovelies... getting ready to get off work and head to bible study... its about good ole Sarah tonight - having a baby in her 90s... Lord had to help her there!!! :haha:
> 8 DPO... still waiting and hoping...

Ah, good ole' Sarah. The hope and prayer of every infertile woman (though presumably not the 90 year old ones).

Good luck with your testing, Wish!


----------



## Sis4Us

Duplicate


----------



## Sis4Us

Pain meds :haha: they told me to take Tylenol :rofl: yea that will work!! Wtf

Good thing I have some from all my Dentist Trips if it gets worse Tom im calling them back cuz that's crazy!! :nope:


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Pain meds :haha: they told me to take Tylenol :rofl: yea that will work!! Wtf
> 
> Good thing I have some from all my Dentist Trips if it gets worse Tom im calling them back cuz that's crazy!! :nope:

Tylenol?!? 
Wow. Don't feel bad about pushing them on this- pain management is VERY important in recovery time.


----------



## moni77

Terri - guess you need to come visit me in NYC...let me know next time you are in town! That is funny though!

Oldermom - I can not live without ketchup!

Sis - feel better soon!!!

AFM - still waiting for AF. Another BFN today - decided it didnt hurt to check again. Since I am now pretty late - I probably have another cyst...


----------



## Sis4Us

I hope u don't have a cyst Moni they Sux!!!

Have u talked to your Dr about Femara it works the same as Clomid but make 1-2 good follies so u r less likely to get Cyst!!
Also doing the trigger usually prevents them for me!! :shrug:

Took a nap feeling a Lil better but I know the worse is yet to come!! 

I too would Die w out Ketchup!! :haha:

Yea I didn't understand when she said tylenol I asked if I needed Antibiotics or anything which I kinda refuse to take ever again but everyone kept saying I might need em!! :shrug:
Them I asked about help w pain she just said oh u can take Tylenol :haha: yea cuz that worked when I had Strep!!! Not


----------



## Blueshoney

Oh Sis-I hope it passes quickly without too much pain.

Oldermom-So glad you have answers now. But I would be so depressed if I became gluten intolerant. I love love breads and baked goods. I bake a lot of bread. It helps me control my migraines.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Sis-Sorry (?) you started bleeding right before leaving for the hospital. I agree with Wish though. You already know what the issue was, so I doubt all the expensive testing would've told you anything different. I hope the pain doesn't get too much worse.

Moni-Will do! hee hee. I don't know why we just sat and watched tv. We could've been eating out or going to a show or something fun in the city. My boring dreams! Sorry for the BFN too. I knew you'd test again. Sucky about the cyst. I hope you don't have one though. 

Wish-Aaahh Sarah. Hope Bible study was great and you learned a lot. I bet the message today was appropriately timely for you.

Oldermom-Nah...hubs isn't going with me to the specialist. He's a man of few words, so I'll just explain everything to him. He's not going to understand anyway. Plus, the place is way closer to my work than his, and he'd half to take a half day to even get there on time, so it didn't seem worth it for the initial consultation. I asked him if he had any questions-nada. Then I wrote some more down and said 'Do you have any additional questions?' and started laughing. He said 'why are you laughing?' I said 'because I asked if you had additional questions after you didn't have any.' HA!!HA!! I'm a nut.

Blues-What's up, chickie??

ERose-How are you doing?


----------



## Radkat

Aw Sis, sorry it didn't work out like you expected. At least you don't have to deal with the hospital experience. I still have bruises on my hands from them trying to get the IVs in. Hope it's not too painful. I took ibuprofen. I think it works better for muscle pain. Just my opinion. Thinking of you, honey.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Thinking of you Sis. Rough couple of days ahead but you will get through it and carry forward. And hit those dental RX meds if needed. Hugs.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi to all the other ladies, as well. Still on vacation and busy, busy, busy. When I get back home I will be able to be more present and involved!


----------



## battyatty

*Sis* SO SO Sorry ......... small tip, if the pains get really bad try ibuprofen gel, the type you see advertised for bad backs, might help? :flower::flower:

*Moni* Ouch about the cyst. I hope you don't have one! :flower:

Terri I had something similar 2 years ago, I ended up not eating at all for over 7 days, just sipping water... too much pain.... went to doc in the end.... she said if I didn't eat my digestive system would close down!!!! She told me to start on plain boiled rice and mashed bananas.....

afm another day another test.....bfn, did an opk as well this morning.... that was faint only, but my temp went up again...yay! my af is due tomorrow probably....


----------



## terripeachy

OOh Atty! I'm getting excited for you.
I had a fear of my organs starting to shut down, and that is why I was happy to eat and happy to hear my stomach growling (not gurgling). I had dinner last night, and today I'm going to have some oatmeal, so I'm pleased that all is right with the world again.

Katie-Have fun on vacation!! We miss you.

I found out that the requirements for graduation from my MBA program have changed, and I only have one more semester (2 classes) to take before graduation. So exciting!! I guess it doesn't matter that I did poorly in one class last semester. Now I just have to push through to the end! I'm stoked.

Oh..and as you can see, my chart turned anovulatory. Whatevs..I decided to put my really high temperature back in just because it looks crazy, and that's how I'm feeling right about now. I hope this FS can help me calm down.


----------



## kfs1

Sis - I'm sorry that you won't be able to get any definitive answers. Were the antibiotics that you were given particularly strong? I hope this passes quickly for you and that you're not in too much physical pain.

Moni - sorry about the BFN. I hope it's not a cyst. :(

Atty - don't give up! Your temps are still high. Hang in there.

Terri - Congrats on your MBA. That's definitely something to celebrate. And good luck today!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes.

Wish - How's it going? Temps are looking good.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well it was a Long nite I actually slept ok until about 3am cuz I took Melatonin but then the cramps out weighed everything and I've been up ever since!! :nope:

I emailed my nurse cuz its crazy for me to deal w the pain w Tylenol come on ... the bleeding and cramping is 3X worse today so hoping it will be Over soon!! :(

GL at the FS Terri!!!

Hang in there Atty and Wish FX for a BFP!!

:hi: to everyone else!! Sorry kinda in a rush this am


----------



## Wish4another1

Atty - I agree with KFS - don't give up!! temps are still up and the witch has yet to arrive!! and you said you are seeing something - so maybe that's a good thing... FX!!

Terri - 2 classes :wohoo::wohoo: and your MBA!!! moving up in the world lady!! MBA and baby too!! this next year is going to be awesome for you and the DH!! - I did notice you lost your crosshairs :( ugh!! :hugs: on that one...

Oldermom - what a no-no list!! and no toothpaste? really? so because your gluten free your teeth have to fall out??:haha: say it isn't so...
I know it seems alot right now...but we all would do the diet too... stinking gluten!!! :hug:

Moni- sorry about that stinking BFN :( :hugs: it just really stinks...

Katie - I'm jealous - I want vacation... I hope you are having an amazing time!!! hope you have some good stories to tell us when you get back!!

:hi: to all you other ladies!!

AFM: 9 DPO... feeling ok/good... no obesssing over symptoms.... I don't have any... and to be totally honest...I'm scared to test... :nope: how pathetic is that...


----------



## Smiles013

Sis....I'm sorry you started bleeding before making it to the hospital and I hope you're able to get something for the pain. Try and get asynchronous rest as you can. Big :hugs: to you

Terri...well is $25K a lot is all relative. If someone handed me $25K I would say it's a lot. Lol. Now with the fertility treatments I think it depends on what has to be done and the cost of the tests, treatments, etc but overall in the grand scheme of things the $25K along with being covered at 80% after reaching the 25K is great. I think that was the same coverage I had when I looked into. Good luck at the Dr's today

Moni....we're neighbors!!!! Lol


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-Yeah, that's what I was wondering. I guess we'll see what's needed and go from there. I am asking the doctor how soon he thinks I will run out. HA! I'm such a cheapskate.

Wish-You cracked me up regarding teeth falling out if you're gluten free. BWAAHAAA!!! hee hee. 

Sis-Good call on getting in touch with the nurse for some stronger meds. No sense dealing with physical pain and emotional pain at the same time. A girl can only take so much.

Everyone else-I have a lot to do before lunchtime, but thanks for the well wishes. I'm eager to see what they say and I know I have a lot of tests in my near future, but I'm ready! Of course, I told hubs that a SA would probably be first on the list, so he needs to just go on and schedule it. He always slow pokes/ignores me when I ask him to do stuff, and then complains that I am repeating myself (He told me several months ago he wanted to do his part. I guess that's just WISHING I suddenly become pregnant). Is this what being a newleywed is like? JUST DO IT AND WE WILL HAVE NO PROBLEMS! HA! Smooches!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my nurse called in something pretty fast when she called and heard the pain in my voice ... today has been even worse than last nite :nope: I just hope it moves on soon so we can ALL move on!! :cry:

Now I just have to wait for DH to go get the meds since I still have no Truck and he went to work ...he has kinda Dropped the ball since I didn't go to the hospital :(
Guess he just figures it would be done and over just like that!! :nope:

At least I have my Pitties she's been w me all nite and day Mommy even let her get under the covers so she could snuggle she has been my therapy DOG thru this mess!!

Was thinking of adding our :angel: to the front page so everyone knows what us oldies go thru let me know what ya think


----------



## Katie Potatie

Reading Terri's post regarding her DH, reminded me of my favorite ecard. Hope this works posting it. And it is soooo true in most cases, not just with fixing stuff! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## moni77

wish- I also get scared to test - I waiting until 15 days past my IUI this cycle. 

Smiles - yay to be neighbors!

Terri - congrats on almost getting the MBA - we'll have to throw you a party when you are done!

AFM - still waiting....


----------



## felcity 45

Sis - Hope you get so pain free peace soon :hugs: your pooch sounds lovely they are so in tune with us sometimes

Wish - Pants is used to mean rubbish here lol and I wish I could refrain from testing, I'm pants at that too :haha:

Monni - Your not out yet!! fingers crossed

Terri - MBA - Wow clever lady :thumbup: You made me laugh with the Hubby, men sometimes just don't get it:wacko:

Katie potatie - The E card had me :rofl:

Atty - Are you using the same tests?

Erose - Hows it going?

7DPO and tested BFN...I know, I know :blush: Think AF will show as usual between CD25/28 even though I ovulated late the signs are there :cry:

Hi to all the other Ladies


----------



## nessaw

Oh sis am thinking of you and hoping it's over soon.x
Afm think first post mc af has started. Had bizarre brown/dark red spotting since mon night. Just want it to kick in and be a proper period so I know we're back on track.
Hi everyone. X


----------



## Radkat

Sis - I'm glad you're getting the stronger pain meds. I had had a vicodin in the hospital and it was great. No pain, no loopiness. If I would've had more of those, I would've been happy. Hope DH can get the meds to you quick! Hope today is the worst of it. Glad you have your dogs to help you. Animals are the best with that stuff.

Terri - Congrats on the MBA. How exciting that you have less to do than you thought! That's the best! Sounds like DH needs a specific time frame for the SA. No, not next week. Schedule it today. Let's call together. :haha: What is it with men and medical stuff?

Wish - I know what you mean about being afraid to test. Wait a couple days if you want. Keep in mind a BFN at 9-10 DPO means nothing. Both of my pregnancies I got BFNs at 10DPO. Didn't get BFPs until 14DPO.

Atty - Your chart looks great. 

Nessaw - Hooray for first AF! 

Hi to all the rest!


----------



## oldermom1975

Blueshoney said:


> Oldermom-So glad you have answers now. But I would be so depressed if I became gluten intolerant. I love love breads and baked goods. I bake a lot of bread. It helps me control my migraines.

Thanks! I am glad that I am not "that crazy person" any more trying to self-dx all of her problems (I think I annoyed a lot of people I know...).
I love baking, too- it relaxes me. I just have to bake with different items, now....




battyatty said:


> afm another day another test.....bfn, did an opk as well this morning.... that was faint only, but my temp went up again...yay! my af is due tomorrow probably....

Yay for the temp!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:



Wish4another1 said:


> Oldermom - what a no-no list!! and no toothpaste? really? so because your gluten free your teeth have to fall out??:haha: say it isn't so...
> I know it seems alot right now...but we all would do the diet too... stinking gluten!!! :hug:
> 
> AFM: 9 DPO... feeling ok/good... no obesssing over symptoms.... I don't have any... and to be totally honest...I'm scared to test... :nope: how pathetic is that...

I have to believe that most toothpastes don't have gluten in them- but I will surely look now!
Re your feeling scared: that isn't pathetic! That is a natural reaction to being let down in the past. Go easy on yourself, because this 'journey' can be pretty suckily hard. BTW, you have still got lots of time this cycle :ninja:



Sis4Us said:


> Was thinking of adding our :angel: to the front page so everyone knows what us oldies go thru let me know what ya think

I am glad you will be getting some stronger meds. :hugs: And I love the idea of an :angel: on the front page. 



nessaw said:


> Oh sis am thinking of you and hoping it's over soon.x
> Afm think first post mc af has started. Had bizarre brown/dark red spotting since mon night. Just want it to kick in and be a proper period so I know we're back on track.
> Hi everyone. X

I hope you get some dark red blood soon, nessaw! :hugs::hugs: Waiting sucks!


----------



## terripeachy

Woo girls! I have a lot to go over (review) and then I can share.
The doctor was very nice (of course. they want my $$), as was the nurse and the financial lady. 
The financial lady said that I am covered for 80% up to 25,000, and she gave me the costs of IUI and IVF and the other tests and such.

The doctor said that my charts really don't look bad. I printed all my FFoe charts and he said that the blood tests and vaginal ultrasound along with DH's sperm analysis will give more details, and Ffoe is a rough estimate of what's going on, but it is an old software program, and mostly just interesting to keep up with. He said if charting makes you happy, keep on it. :haha:

I am back at work for another half hour, so when I get home, I will explain the other stuff. They sure do know what they're doing at this place, and it seems to be a well-oiled machine. 

And...hubs can do the SA at home (they gave me a cup and a bag as a present to him), and I can bring the sample in right before I go to work, so that's cool. He won't have to sit in a white bathroom with girlie mags and porn. :rofl: I mean, I don't care, but I want this to be easy on him. 

Ok..more later! 

Katie-Great ecard. I sent it to the women at my lunchtable.
nessaw-C'mon AF!!! You're getting close, babe.


----------



## oldermom1975

Can't wait for the details! 80% coverage up to 25K sounds great!


----------



## terripeachy

I could write a book with all the stuff they told me, but I'll try to keep it as succinct as possible, and then if anyone wants to know more I'll explain.

We had to fill out all the preliminary paperwork-Insurance, medical history, any fertility stuff that we had performed prior to going in today. This shows how :wacko: my mom-in-law is. Hubs had no idea if he had been tested for stuff like measles, TB, tay-sachs, blood type and all sorts of stuff, so of course, I told him to call his mom. He called her and she said 'yeah, you had measles and mumps.' I heard him say 'ok' and then he checked yes in those boxes. I questioned it silently as I'm reading BnB :haha: He got off the line and was satisfied with his paperwork so he left the room. His mom called back immediately, and I answered the phone. She said 'My girlfriend is here, and said that he probably got the vaccines when he was little, so no, I don't think he had it. I think he got the vaccine.' I said 'ok.' When hubs came back in the room, I told him what his mom said and he was like 'Oh. Ok.' ARE YOU KIDDING ME? You seriously thought that a boy growing up in the US in the 1970s/80s had mumps and measles? *le sigh* Thank GOD her girlfriend was at the house. As you now know, his medical history is a bit of a mystery. We'll leave it at that. HA!!HA!! She also said that she THINKS SHE had some kind of rib cage infection (?) or something so he wrote that down. This is already a book. HA!!HA!! Anyway, whatever.

I met with the doctor, who was very nice. He wrote everything upside down so I could read the paper as he was writing. I thought that was pretty cool. He also explained how the chances of getting pregnant drop significantly after 35 (as we all know), and there are many people in my situation who have had good results. Initially, he asked me about medical history, drug usage, etc...looked at my charts, talked about any surgeries I had, looked at my charts, and reviewed my GYN records briefly. Then he told me how there are various processes we could go through depending on the three prescreening things that are in our future-vaginal ultrasound (checking for AMC (?) and my follicular reserve), sperm analysis and Day 2,3, or 4 blood work (estradiol, FSH, LH). They are going to check my hormones for FSH, LH, egg quality (AMH) and a host of other things. We will get tested for a genetic screening and STDs. If all of my genetic stuff is negative, we are ok. If I have any positives for the genetic stuff, they will then test husband for his genetics, and if there is another positive somewhere we may be in trouble. Let's assume all is well as far as genetics.

From there, they look at the results and then determine whether we are in the poor quality (immediately to IVF) or the ok category. My insurance will allow me to do IVF immediately because I will be 40 in two months. Otherwise, I have to do 3 IUIs first and if those don't work THEN I move on to IVF. Fine. IF none of that stuff works, then I would have 'unexplained fertility' and they try other things, like a different set of medicines, etc..

Based on ok results, we try ovulation induction and timed intercourse for IUI with associated medicine OR, because of my age, I could jump right to IVF. My call.

If things were bad, we go immediately to IVF and/or donor eggs, but I don't think things are that bad, so we didn't spend much time there. My insurance does not cover anything donated, unfortunately, so that would all be out of pocket. Booooooo...

The major issue at this point is age, and then the rest of the results are minor. He drew a bar graph at this point with a tall rectangle for age and short rectangles for the other stuff. ha! Jerk. HA!!HA!!

I asked him about my light 3-day periods and he said as long as I get my period, that's fine, and he said that progesterone would only help lengthen my LP, not increase my temperatures. That made me feel a little better.

I also asked how long people are patients of theirs and he said it all depends on doubt, money and success. He did give me a website to look at, www.sart.org, which has fertility success rates of all the fertility clinics in the US (I think it's US only) and apparently you can check by age/facility and see what kind of results they have. I haven't looked at it yet, but I will.

Then I met with the nurse (and the weekend nurse) who would be taking care of all my needs. She got to the nitty gritty telling me who to call when my period starts (if it starts, and call if it doesn't). I rolled my eyes at it not starting based on my stupid chart, then she gave me hubs' cup and told me that he can do the test, and I just have to keep the sample inside my shirt at room temperature while I drop off the sample. She also gave me some paperwork on keeping sex fun (UGH!), and to curtail smoking and drinking and get back to taking my prenatals. I'm having an off month after my depressing AF last month. So check! She told me some other random stuff, but I can't really tell from the paperwork in my folder. They told me that donor eggs are really super expensive, and that's why a lot of aged stars do that because they have the money to do it. It's about $14k for donor eggs/medicine. IVF is about $7k, and IUI is about $500-1000. I think I said before my insurance will cover 80% up to 25k, and the financial lady said that it will be a while before I reach that threshold, which is good to know.

First, we have to do the SA, and get our STD and genetic bloodwork, wait for AF, and proceed from there. So I'm guessing I won't really start anything until May, which is my bday month, so maybe by my bday we'll be prego. It's wishful thinking, but at this point, that's all I have.

I think that sums it up...all in all a good visit, and I'm ready to get started!
:crib: Here I come!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sounds like u got A lot of info and are on the ROAD to a BFP!!!


----------



## Radkat

Wow, Terri. They really seem to know their stuff. I'm sure it's reassuring to know you are working with a facility that has so much experience and different avenues to help you get your LO! That's great!


----------



## Future Mom

Okay - I'm here!!! Thank you Sis for inviting me. I missed you girls the last three months in 1st tri (which didn't end well :cry:). There were so many girls in there that I couldn't even keep track of everyone, and people were posting so fast the threads just disappeared!

Anyways, I'll try to catch up on everyone's story here. I read your post Terri - good luck at your new specialist! Sounds like they really know what they're doing there!

Talk later! :thumbup:


----------



## oldermom1975

Wow, Terri- they gave you a pamphlet on good sex??? Really?!?:haha:
They don't need to be kept apprised of that progress, do they? You know this means that some people ask them how to have better sex. :dohh:

Welcome back, FutureMom! Your baby is ok, right? Sorry to be stupid, but I want to be sure not to say more stupid things later. :hugs:


----------



## Future Mom

Oldermom - no, baby is likely gone now, just haven't had the heart to remove my tickers yet. Anembryonic (empty sac) which I found out at 12 weeks (on Monday). :cry: Had lots of bleeding and huge clots yesterday, so I think it's gone now. Have to go to doctor to confirm. OH and I are sad but we had a really good talk tonight about how this changes our plans. We're gonna start trying again as soon as the doctor gives us the green light and at least we know that we CAN get preggers - hopefully the next one sticks!!!! :thumbup: OH has been super sweet about everything. :hugs: Thanks for asking about me - how are things with you?

Terri - you HAVE to give us some tips from the pamphlet! :haha:


----------



## oldermom1975

Future Mom said:


> Oldermom - no, baby is likely gone now, just haven't had the heart to remove my tickers yet. Anembryonic (empty sac) which I found out at 12 weeks (on Monday). :cry: Had lots of bleeding and huge clots yesterday, so I think it's gone now. Have to go to doctor to confirm. OH and I are sad but we had a really good talk tonight about how this changes our plans. We're gonna start trying again as soon as the doctor gives us the green light and at least we know that we CAN get preggers - hopefully the next one sticks!!!! :thumbup: OH has been super sweet about everything. :hugs: Thanks for asking about me - how are things with you?

I am soooooo sorry, FM. :hugs::hugs:
It is good you and OH are on the same page, that takes so much uncertainty away. :cry::hugs: We are here for anything you need.


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Future Mom glad to have ya u kinda dissapeared when I made the group so I never got the chance to invite U but I'm glad I found ya! :hugs:

Again sorry for your loss I think it's worse when u thought u were in the clear then Bam I know that's how I felt!! :nope:

For some reason I just couldn't get past the idea that it was A Ok and get excited its like I knew it wasnt going to work out and when I started bleeding yesterday I actually felt better like it was a step forward as strange as that sounds!!
We are TTC again straight away since I didn't do the D&C I'm sure nothing will happen w out help but at least we will be moving on :thumbup:

It's pretty much our Oldie testing buddies in here but in here we can stick together thru it all!!! :)


----------



## felcity 45

Terri - I so wish my FS had been so informative, you may have to pay for your care but it sounds so worth it. Over here they just don't seem to care :wacko: well that was my experience anyway.
I see one of these :pink: or one of these:blue: or maybe one of these for you this year :oneofeach:

Futuremom - So sorry for your loss and welcome :hugs:

Well another BFN this morning booooo


----------



## garfie

Terri - Your FS sounds lovely - my first one was a right jerk (but was local) and the second one was a bit better (but far away) and the third referral I got (I never got to see as hubby refused his tests) so I agree with Felcity your FS is being very informative:happydance:

Future - Sorry about your loss hun - I had a blighted ovum was that the same as yours - just when you start to relax a bit and Bam! - so sorry you are not back here with good news:hugs:

Felcity - Me to I got a BFN:wacko:

Love to all the other ladies:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Fezzle

Wow, terri- sounds like you are in good hands with them! 

Oldermum- glad you have some answers as well with medical issues!


----------



## terripeachy

FutureMom-So sorry again for your loss, but so glad you found us. We're all just plodding along with the day to day from bump and beyond! I'm happy to have you.

garfie/felcity-Like I said, it's a well-oiled machine. This company has locations all over the state and they have expanded to Virginia and Pennsylvania. It's big business. The financial lady told me that MD is one of the better states to be in for insurance coverage. Pennsylvania apparently doesnt' do much and you're basically on your own, so that sounds like the experiences you have had. They will find a way to get me pregnant, which is cool/positive. I think we may have to change locations though because the one closer to my work is far away from hubs' work. We can go to a more centrally located office and I'll just be late to work. ha! The things women have to do. :shrug:

Oldermom-I didn't look at the paperwork on making sex fun, but I'll share some tips if they have it. I'm sure it says 'relax, wear sexy stuff, play games, etc..' If hubs would rather watch zombie movies (like Atty's), there's no hope. :sick:

Sis-Hope today is a better day for you now that you got some pain meds. And sorry your hubs has left you high and dry while you're feeling bad. Men don't understand sometimes. :hugs:

My temperature jumped today, so I took my fever temperature back out of my chart. I'm being so wishy washy with Ffoe this time around. I'll just have to see what tomorrow brings. Oh, and today I'm back on the prenatal train. HA!!HA!! I am going mental. HA!

Oh, and a funny story about my bug eyed sunglasses. When we got to the airport in the Bahamas, we realized that neither of us packed sunglasses (snow will do that to you). So I picked up this funky pair for $10. When I was out on the beach about to take a sail a woman said to me 'I <3 your sunglasses. Are they Prada?' I said 'Um..no. I picked them up for ten bucks at the airport!' She said 'Oh...they look just like the Prada glasses for about $300. Don't tell anyone.' I said 'oh, ok. I won't.' Then I told hubs 'Just when you think I'm a fashion disaster, I'm actually fashion forward!!' Who knew??? :rofl:


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Thanks for the great summary of your FE visit. Wow. A lot to take in, huh? It does seem like they have every angle covered though so I'm very hopeful for you. :happydance:

Future Mom - Again, so, so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

For all of you women here who have gone through losses after seeing that initial heartbeat, you are unbelievably strong. You're all amazing!


----------



## Sis4Us

Morning Ladies I'm doing well so far today might even go to breakfast w my BFF!!

My flow is down to a normal med-light flow not sure if that's normal or not my body is weird though so it might jump back up tom!! :shrug:

Hope everyone has a great day it's almost Fri!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - I am so glad the flow has eased up a bit - and you even feel like going out to eat with the BFF :) :hugs: 

I agree with kfs - you ladies often amaze me at your internal strength!!:hug:

Terri -:rofl: you are cracking me with your Prada sunglasses!!! you are fashion forward - you were just looking the other way so maybe you didn't know??? :rofl: - fashionable is one descriptive term that will not be used for me - im army green most of the time...:haha:
and WOW on all that info from the FE... I am so jealous about how much your insurance pays - mine pays zilch... USE IT GIRL!!! I know a BFP is just over the next horizon for you!!! :happydance::happydance:

garfie :hugs:

:hi: to all the other lovelies that post and just stalk :hugs:

AFM: so yes BFN this am... stuck another test in my army uniform to take later...but that won't be happening - went wee before I left the house and bam... some blood. nothing for the last 9 days - no spotting nothing... WTF??? i can't even explain what i am feeling...ranging between utter sadness and anger... ladies I am CD 19... if I start full on AF today that's an 18 day cycle... my cycles are getting shorter and shorter...I don't know what else to say... I have a meeting in 10 minutes...I feel the tears coming... 
Hope everyone else has a great Thursday!


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Morning Ladies I'm doing well so far today might even go to breakfast w my BFF!!
> 
> My flow is down to a normal med-light flow not sure if that's normal or not my body is weird though so it might jump back up tom!! :shrug:
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day it's almost Fri!!! :thumbup:

That's great, Sis. Have fun at your breakfast!


----------



## oldermom1975

Wish4another1 said:


> AFM: so yes BFN this am... stuck another test in my army uniform to take later...but that won't be happening - went wee before I left the house and bam... some blood. nothing for the last 9 days - no spotting nothing... WTF??? i can't even explain what i am feeling...ranging between utter sadness and anger... ladies I am CD 19... if I start full on AF today that's an 18 day cycle... my cycles are getting shorter and shorter...I don't know what else to say... I have a meeting in 10 minutes...I feel the tears coming...
> Hope everyone else has a great Thursday!

! How many DPO are you? If it turns out to be full-on AF, that is worth telling your doc about. :hugs: I hope your day improves from here, Wish!


----------



## Wish4another1

today is 10 DPO - ovulated day 8


----------



## Sis4Us

Oh wish Big :hugs: 

R U still taking the VITEX?? Did u use the P cream every day same time of the day??

Hope u get some answers soon cuz to me seems u need help w O if u have a stronger O your P will rise on its own!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - I gave up on the vitex this cycle because I o'd on day 5/6 the cycle I took it and I bled almost my entire LP too... :cry: but I have been taking my fertilaid 3 times a day and it has vitex in it... I still had two days of OPK+ and never had that before vitex last cycle...anyway...

Thanks Oldermom - I would tell my doctor but she really doesn't care...and the OB/GYN told me he would schedule an HSG but that was the 10th and I haven't even had a call about it... I guess I should call...but I don't have it in me today... maybe tomorrow or Monday...

Looks like I will switch to NTNP for the next two cycles as the DH's SA is the 14th - and he likes to "save up" for those - last time 10 days...if the same this time around it will be right over my fertile time... and the next cycle I will be traveling for Uncle Sam during fertile time...:cry:
maybe I will switch to just prenatals for April too... give the body a rest from the supplements...


----------



## Sis4Us

That will make his count Lower wish they build up and kill them off u have to keep those guys fresh that might be the reason for having 0%morph they were Dead!!

When we do DH we might push it to 4days but 3 is usually best for him but he needs to clean the pipes every 4-5 days b4!!

A lot of ladies do abstinence for 7-8 days to lower counts for girl sways I wouldnt suggest waiting that long


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis... I have talked and talked to him about can we just do a 5 day abstain... but the dr told him it didn't matter... hello??!!!:growlmad:

I am going to do my best to get him to "clean out the pipes" :haha: about 5 days before... but once he gets something in his head - well its hard for me to convince him otherwise... :shrug:

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Radkat

FutureMom - So sorry about the mc. It's just awful. Welcome here regardless. :flower:

Sis - So glad you're feeling better. How great that you and DH are going to TTC right away! I wish we were!

Wish - Do you think there's any chance it could be IB? I got IB on 9-11DPO. Re: DH and saving up... Can you find some articles online that talk about keeping the sperm fresh? Maybe he could be swayed? Or do you best seduction a few days before the SA? :haha:

Terri - Love your fancy pants new sunglasses. Nothing better than people thinking you're high class when it was a airport buy!


----------



## Wish4another1

Radkat - I would love to think its IB But I've never had it before with 2 pg... :-(


----------



## oldermom1975

Wish4another1 said:


> Radkat - I would love to think its IB But I've never had it before with 2 pg... :-(

Everything crossed for you, Wish! I would call the OB/GYN and push them about your HSG. It helps our state of mind when things are moving forward. You will feel so much better!:hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

Oldermom - well I called... no notes...nothing scheduled...waiting for the nurse to come back (right now she is apparently missing) and 
"someone will call me"

...same ole... same ole... 

well I guess I better get stuff done today... no use crying over blank medical charts... :haha:


----------



## felcity 45

Garfie/Wish - Both your charts look good and it's still early!

Sis - Hope you had a good day.

Hi Terri, Fezzle, Oldermum, Radkat and all the other ladies.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my BFF got into it W her oldest Big(18) last nite so she didn't sleep much since she stayed up waiting in her to get home and had to get up the younger ones for school so we went to Lunch!!!
Still yummy still great Chit Chat and I got out of the house wore my comfy paint pants but I got out of the house!! ;)

Got a Blaring +++++ OPK noonish so my HCG must still be really high maybe this won't happen as soon as I'd hoped!! :nope:


----------



## VJean

Sis, so glad you are feeling better! Hang in there....you'll be TTC again before you know it! I'm hoping that your HCG already started to drop quite a bit, which triggered the bleeding. 

Wish, sorry for the early bleeding. That is so frustrating! I've got my fingers crossed that it is IB!

Terri, LOVE the glasses! :coolio: Your appointment sounds like it went great! You're going to have a bump soon!

FutureMom, that sucks. It really does. I'm so sorry you are going thru his. We have had a terrible run of bad luck lately and I don't like it. :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish!!!!-You call that OBGYN again tomorrow and tell them that they were supposed to get back to you on the 10th, and that you would like to schedule your HSG right now. Sometimes they only do it on certain days, so if you get AF in the next couple days (although I hope not), you can schedule it for the next day they are available. Just schedule it, and if things change, cancel/change it. Leave them hanging. This is not a waiting game type of thing. I know you're upset, but like Oldermom says 'action=no more tears' and it makes us feel better. Also, is it really AF? When I read Radkat's response, I got a little excited. Not all pregnancies are the same, so you never know.

Also, my doctor just told me that hubs should abstain 3-4 days prior to the SA. I think 10 days is way too much, and with your short cycles, you can't NOT do it for 10 days. Seriously...why does he say that? Tell him that the longer he waits, the worse the results will be. Did he wait 10 days last time? It's too much. Bring out the waterworks and tell him that time is ticking and if he's not helping, why even try at all? Bring out the big guns babe. When he agrees, soften your sniffles and think of us, and then go get ice cream! 

Radkat-Yeah, sometimes I'm fancier than I give myself credit for. HA!!HA!! I guess I should thank my mom for that. :)

Sis-Glad you got to go out for lunch today. My coworkers and I are going out for Chili's tomorrow, so I took soup today. Not the best, but tomorrow will be a special treat!


----------



## Future Mom

Hi ladies! Hope everyone's doing okay today. :thumbup: 

Terri - you're rocking those glasses! :winkwink:

Wish - implantation bleeding? And yes, you just make it impossible for him to go the 10 days...time to break out the lingerie...:happydance: 

Sis - glad you're feeling better today! I understand completely how you feel about wanting to get back in the game asap. I definitely am feeling that too, like we just lost 3 months plus the 5 months it took to conceive before that. But I'm also realizing that this has been traumatic for my body. I had to leave work today (baby passed two days ago) due to cramps. And now I'm starting to think that I should take a month off to heal. And just do all my favourite things that I couldn't do while in 1st tri, since it will be a long haul once we DO get preggers ago - nine months plus breast feeding and then another LO hopefully, so it could be a long time, but totally worth it!!!! So this month is for healing, physically and emotionally, and wine, caffeine, soft cheeses, hot yoga (really really missed that one!), hot tubs, massages (which you're supposed to forego in 1st tri) and anything else I can think of that you're not supposed to do while preggers!!!! Feel free to join me. :happydance: (OH can still keep on with the cat litter though - don't miss doing that :haha:)


----------



## Sis4Us

I know we wont get any help from the FS for a month so I'm not expecting much if anything my HCG is still obviously high cuz my OPK today was ++++++!! 

I emailed my nurse w a few questions about testing out my HCG and getting a scan to check my uterus to verify everything is good to go!!!

I got a new treadmill and haven't had the chance to use it so that is first on my list to do DO everyday I gotta get in the pool soon!! ;)
Massage is calling my name too and a Facial since my skin is dry since the baby stopped growing and I'm calling the dentist Tom my teeth have gotta stop hurting!! :nope:


----------



## terripeachy

Future Mom-Can you give us your background? We all did this in the beginning, but we have a new member in you, and want the scoop! hee hee.


----------



## terripeachy

I was just checking the first page and realized that Argyle hasn't posted since March 01. She got her puppy and left us all in the dust! :haha: 

Argyle-I hope all is well, and just in case you read this, we're thinking of you. Come back and visit periodically!

I'm going to bed. My boss told the group today that she has taken on a different position at another facility "up the road." It's with our same company, but she's a great boss, and I will REALLY, REALLY miss her. The countdown to having a miserable boss is on....she leaves April 21. What a long day....


----------



## Future Mom

terripeachy said:


> Future Mom-Can you give us your background? We all did this in the beginning, but we have a new member in you, and want the scoop! hee hee.


Okay - I went back to the start of the thread and read a bunch of your stories. What an amazing group of ladies here!!!!! I'm humbled by your courage and determination. And everyone seems so positive after so many difficult stories. I admit that I didn't read the whole thread up til now (it's really long :haha:) but I may get to that some day. So here's my story:

I'm 38 and OH is 46. We met in August 2012 at a speed dating event, which is pretty big here in the Toronto area. He's the only man that I have ever wanted to marry/ have children with, and I knew that almost immediately. So that's pretty cool. We started TTC in Sept. 2013 after an amazing trip to France in August (no engagement ring, but otherwise perfect!) Still waiting for my ring...:coffee: But I know it's coming. Anyways, he lives in a different city, so he sold his house and moved in with me in January 2014 and commutes to work now. And the very day that he moved in I got my very first BFP!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: And things were going great: felt pretty good if a bit tired, plans for me to go on mat leave in Sept. (I'm a teacher), plans to buy a house this summer closer to his work and sell my house. Then I started spotting...and then bleeding....and we went to emergency room on Monday at exactly 12 weeks (day before our 12 week scan was scheduled). They said it was most likely anembryonic (no embryo in the sac) and to wait a week for a repeat ultrasound. On Tuesday I stayed home from work (thank goodness!) and had awful cramps and massive bleeding, including some large clots, so I'm pretty sure the baby (well, the empty sac, really) is gone. Will go to doctor to confirm once I've stopped bleeding. And I'm still really sore and really sad. :cry: But at least we know that we can get preggers, so we'll be trying again asap. And it really helps to be able to talk to you ladies about this stuff since many have been through similar situations (or even much worse!) and all of you have been very kind. We didn't tell anyone we were pregnant, so otherwise I am alone in this. So :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for everyone!!!!! And let's all go get our sticky, healthy :bfp: in the next couple of months so we can continue the journey together!!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

Thank-you for telling us your story, FM!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks so much for sharing Future Mom and welcome Again!!!

We will do this ALL of us!!! ;)


----------



## battyatty

Future Mom You are a very strong woman, Sending hugs your way, :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Running late due to celebrations last night, no its not a bfp, tested this morning still BFN, AF due today. 

The celebrations are due to my DF getting a really fantastic job, and this time within commute of home. We were both unemployed in the new year and now we are both in work and the best, DF will not have to leave the country again for work! First time in in our relationship we will both be in work and living in the same home!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks for sharing your story, future mom! Sorry again about your loss. :hugs:

atty- that is good news!


----------



## garfie

Future mom - Sorry for your loss - but thanks for sharing your story - sadly to many of us have walked in your shoes - so you are in the right area to scream/shout/cry/laugh say why me????? BIG :hugs:

Atty - That's really lovely to hear - and hopefully she will stay away to!:happydance:

Terry - I think everyone loves a bargain (especially if it suits you) you rocked those glasses mrs! remember my dress from the Brit Awards - well hubby gave me some money said don't spend no more than £100 so I didn't it cost a £5.00 sssshhhh don't tell him - I kept the change it's gone towards my baby fund:winkwink:

Sis - Hope you are feeling better today :hugs:

Older - How's the adjustments going - we have cut out bread (hubby is on a health kick - to little to late:wacko:) we have green smoothies for breakfast, a salad for lunch and a low fat tea (got to say since starting it my IBS is no where near as bad) Result!

Wish - Cycle buddy - hope it was implantation bleeding:hugs:

AFM - My temp yesterday was up slightly (hubby left the heating on) but I still put it in (it looks pretty) and today when she normally comes it has flat lined again - wondering if this is anything to do with the acupuncture?:shrug:

Love to all stalkers

:hugs:

X


----------



## kfs1

Future Mom - Again, sorry for your loss.

Atty - Great news. Congrats on the jobs. Your chart's still looking good - hang in there.


----------



## Sis4Us

Morning ladies been up since 4:30 w a Migraine guess my hormones r Dropping been crying like a baby at the TV!!! :nope:

Having a lot of questions today WHY Why me like Garfie said??!!? I really think it was the strep and Antibiotics but what if My Body isn't Excepting My DH??!! Surely that's not the case w have DS2 together right?!?!

I know w my 1st MC my body was fighting the pregnancy I got deathly Ill this time I had Strep so I can't say for sure if it was or not :shrug:

I guess w just get the Chromosonal testing on us and go from there!!

Atty so great about that JOB less stress more time to BD!! ;)

TGIF!!!


----------



## kfs1

Sis - as you said, you should of course get the chromosomal testing just to be sure. But think of it this way - if it was the antibiotics and you had chosen not to take them (which was virtually impossible being that you couldn't even swallow!), your body would have continued to go through a lot of stress anyway - you were so sick!

Anyway, I hope you feel better today. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Atty-Woohoo on DF finally working close to you and living together. I hope this doesn't affect the kids too much. I think I remember you saying that they didn't really get along well. Hopefully everyone will be ok with the new changes.

garfie-Your dress cost L5? That's fantastic!! It looked so good on you and yeah, I just heard on the news that the price of dandelion leaves is going up drastically so save that other 95, babe. :rofl:

Sis-What? You think that your body is not accepting of Dh's sperm? That cannot be it at all. I think it was your illness and the antibiotics. You can't second guess yourself now, but I would definitely go through the genetic screening to make sure that you do not have any genetic issues. My doc told me that they will test me, and if I have all negative, they will not test hubs. In this case, One positive + one negative=ok. If I have a positive for anything, they will test him. Two positives=not good. It's worth a shot.

FM-Thanks for sharing your story. I remember when you were talking on the testing thread about moving in together. So many stories, I lose track sometimes. Glad you two are together now and working through this together.

Fezzle-What's the word on your iron? Are things going ok?

AFM-Remember when I told you guys that hubs wanted me to go see the doctor for my "parasite"? well, I took the tums and felt better so I didn't go (I hate going to the doctor). Plus, the appt. was mid day the same day I had the FS appointment. He got upset with me that I didn't go. Yesterday he was complaining about not having a solid BM (haha!), and his back hurts, etc...I said 'You should go to the doctor!' He said 'ME? Don't even say that to me.' So then I was just quiet. I have been to the doctor probably 6x since he's known me for TTC related stuff/girl stuff/new glasses/regular physical etc..How many times has he gone to see ANY doctor since I've known him (~3 years). None. He has some nerve. Katie-we need another ecard! So he can just sulk and be in pain. I'm moving on with my life because I feel GREAT (except my chart is stupid)! :haha:


----------



## kfs1

I hear ya Terri! The things we do to TTC. In addition to constantly going to the doctor -- charting, temping, popping prenatals, POAS, researching, worrying, (and for me, keeping track of my WW points, weekly weigh-ins, and measuring), it feels NUTS. :wacko:

On the WW note, my husband has lost more weight than me and he's doing NOTHING. :growlmad:


----------



## Future Mom

Sis - :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hear you on the hormones...I cannot stop crying now either. Poor OH cries now too cuz I am. :cry: I stayed home from work today. Going to the doctor tomorrow and hoping I'll be somewhat more normal for fresh start on Monday morning. But today it's hanging out in my pj's with the cat.:cat:

Atty - congrats on the job!!!! That's such a relief and now you'll be able to really get to work on :sex: since you're in the same house! :winkwink:

Terri - my OH is the same about the doctor. I've been telling him for a year and a half that he should get a physical. The only thing close to that was him going to the dentist. Once in a year and a half! Argh - MEN!!!! Almost like he's afraid of the doctor or something. And he has a great benefits package too, so there's really no excuse. Oh well. There's only so many things we can nag them about at one time - must pick and choose. :haha:

Everyone else - thanks for all your kind words and thoughts! I hope you're all doing great. :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

FM I think Pjs My Pup and Movies are in my forecast for Today!!! ;)

Terri I assume that's why they never tested DH cuz my testing came back normal :shrug: I'll have to drag my paperwork out and take a look!! 

Even the Preop nurse told me I was between a rock and a hard place w the Strep cuz if left untreated it can cause Heart problems for the Baby 
Guessing it caused Heart issues anyway cuz that's was the only thing wrong no Fetal tones everything else was present and intact!! :cry:


----------



## Wish4another1

Good morning Ladies...

Sis and FM - a PJ day sounds lovely to me - although the army folks might say something if I stayed in my PJ's all day :haha:

FM - I remember you from before - I am so sorry about your MMC :cry:
thank you for finding us - we are here for you whatever support you need :hug:

kfs - that drives me crazy when I am trying to lose weight and the hubby just thinks "lose weight" and bam... down 10 lbs...:growlmad: one more thing in life that just isn't fair!!!! 

Atty - congrats on the double new jobs!!! that is truly awesome!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: hope your recovery is fast from the festivities!!! and I hope AF stays away too!!! chart looks good!

Terri - :hugs: to you!! I did call the OB/GYN yesterday - no record of me needing a HSG... :growlmad: someone will call me back - no one ever did
no af... tiny bit of spotting here and there... still gonna keep testing... 
till the :witch: arrives... BFN this morning...


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I pulled out ALL my testing and my Chromosone test came back 29 and 30 w 45 being a slight abnormality so I'm normal there I guess!! :shrug:

Did notice that They never did my MTHFR and Factor V Lienden test cuz they didn't have a sample for it WTF sent a email to my nurse!! 

Wish hope that :witch: stays far away!!


----------



## Fezzle

:hugs: to Sis and Future Mom

terri- my OH is the opposite. He's a hypochondriac who goes to the Dr for everything! 

I had my Dr appointment this morning to discuss my Day 3 blood tests. The report is that my iron is a little low, my LH is a little high, my testosterone is little high and everything else is normal (prolactin, glucose, FSH & oestrogen). She said based on that, she thinks I might have PCOS, even though my transvaginal u/s showed no cysts. So, she's prescribed Metformin and iron pills to start taking them tomorrow for a month. Then, in a month, she wants to see me again. 

So, I hope this fixes the ovulation/irregular cycle issues I have and does the trick! To be honest, after she said my FSH was 'normal', I was so relieved I almost cried. OH thinks this is bad news, but I think it's good because it's something treatable.


----------



## Sis4Us

Pcos can make it harder to Concieve cuz of the irregular O but I know a few ladies that got BFPs w met so FX it does the trick for ya Fezzle!!


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-Woohoo!! This sounds very promising, and it least it's a step. If they can get you ovulating on a cycle, you're one step closer.

Thanks for the OH support ladies. I emailed hubs this morning (I do this every morning), and said that I didn't really have much to say but I hope he has a good day. ha ha. He wrote back 'I'm going to get my blood tests today for the screening.' Do I have to ignore you for you to do anything? hee hee. At least he's going, but a blood draw is still not a doctor's visit.

Sis-Glad things with your testing are normal. I wouldn't worry about that too much. Did your doctor ask you to return for a post MC appointment? Can you start trying after AF? What movies are you watching today? I think I might watch a movie this weekend. I also want to go out to eat. :haha: What else is new for me? HA!!HA!!


----------



## kfs1

FX Fezzle!

Sis - snuggle up with that Pup. Pups make everything better. :)

Terri - I'm definitely going out to eat, too. But where to go...? Just got my annual bonus (which was a COMPLETE shock - didn't think we were getting them this year) AND I found out that I'm getting a raise. Something to celebrate!


----------



## Wish4another1

So the Dr's office just called me back and the nurse told me that I saw Dr Huston... ladies I didn't see anyone by that name... she actually argued with me and told me that Dr Huston signed my chart so that is who I saw... I saw a Dr Younkin... I know I am blonde but seriously I know what dr I saw... I am just so frustrated - the tears flow...why does this crap keep happening... 

I have to call when AF comes and I will have the procedure the 1st 7 days of my cycle...


----------



## Radkat

Wish - Your doctor's are making me really angry and I'm a pretty even keeled person. I would be livid if they can't keep track of who your doctor is. I would say, "I'm very concerned that a doctor that I've never seen is signing off on my chart as they obviously don't know anything about me. Maybe that's why none of my work is getting done. Schedule my HSG now or I will be calling (insert name of whoever oversees your insurance)." I'm seriously pissed for you right now. 

Sorry I don't have time for a better response to you all!

AFM - DH and I are going on a date night tonight! It's very exciting. LO's day care is doing a Parents' Night Out where they keep them until 9pm. We're going to a movie and out to sushi. We've done this about 3x since she was born. She's almost 18 mo!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sounds good Radkat get in those dates nites they r few and Far between!! :)

Wish I'm pissed too and way too Emotional right now they need this Crazy Cajun up in their faces!!! :nope:


----------



## terripeachy

Radkat-Date night sounds great, and sushi sounds even better (isn't that a no-no when pregnant?). Enjoy your time together. 

Wish-Yeah, I have to agree with the others that I am also seeing red, but I'm glad you called and will get your HSG scheduled. That's the important thing. Now I wonder if one of your ddoctors is going to do the procedure and who is going to consult you afterward if it's not your doctor. Hmmmm..I don't like this place of referral either. Sounds so shady.


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> Older - How's the adjustments going - we have cut out bread (hubby is on a health kick - to little to late:wacko:) we have green smoothies for breakfast, a salad for lunch and a low fat tea (got to say since starting it my IBS is no where near as bad) Result!
> X

It is going pretty well, actually. I was low-carb before, but not as strict as I should be. Since my dx I have gone really strict, have lost four pounds, and gotten rid of the bloating, gas, and diarrhea.
It is awesome that your diet changes are helping your IBS! Was that a surprise for you, or did you know that bread was one of your triggers?




Sis4Us said:


> Having a lot of questions today WHY Why me like Garfie said??!!? I really think it was the strep and Antibiotics but what if My Body isn't Excepting My DH??!! Surely that's not the case w have DS2 together right?!?!
> 
> I know w my 1st MC my body was fighting the pregnancy I got deathly Ill this time I had Strep so I can't say for sure if it was or not :shrug:

Oh, honey, I am so sorry there aren't obvious answers for you! If it were me, I would certainly get more testing, especially since your first m/c was the result of your body fighting the pregnancy.




Future Mom said:


> Sis - :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hear you on the hormones...I cannot stop crying now either. Poor OH cries now too cuz I am. :cry: I stayed home from work today. Going to the doctor tomorrow and hoping I'll be somewhat more normal for fresh start on Monday morning. But today it's hanging out in my pj's with the cat.:cat:

Rest, rest, rest, love. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:




Fezzle said:


> I had my Dr appointment this morning to discuss my Day 3 blood tests. The report is that my iron is a little low, my LH is a little high, my testosterone is little high and everything else is normal (prolactin, glucose, FSH & oestrogen). She said based on that, she thinks I might have PCOS, even though my transvaginal u/s showed no cysts. So, she's prescribed Metformin and iron pills to start taking them tomorrow for a month. Then, in a month, she wants to see me again.

Well, PCOS is treatable! It is great that you know now, and can get the help you deserve!



Wish4another1 said:


> So the Dr's office just called me back and the nurse told me that I saw Dr Huston... ladies I didn't see anyone by that name... she actually argued with me and told me that Dr Huston signed my chart so that is who I saw... I saw a Dr Younkin... I know I am blonde but seriously I know what dr I saw... I am just so frustrated - the tears flow...why does this crap keep happening...
> 
> I have to call when AF comes and I will have the procedure the 1st 7 days of my cycle...

Gah! Your doc's...GAH!!!
At least you can get the procedure, and get that off of your checklist. If they give you more guf- put your ARMY on!!!!

Everyone else :flower:

Terri, those are some hot shades, lady!


----------



## moni77

Hello ladies - welcome futuremom and sorry again about your loss.

I think most men hate going to the docs - when I was sick, mine told me to make an appointment for 3 days before I went, he got sick and refused to go. I think it is just in their nature.

terri - glad you got a lot of answers and that so much is covered. IUIs are covered for me but not IVF. We have been saving money to buy a house, so we have the money if needed but hoping not to use it.

AFM - AF finally arrived yesterday - only 3 days late this month (19 day LP). Went for scan and blood work today expecting there to be a cyst and NO CYST!!! Get to move onto another IUI - taking this as a sign. He wants me to start the clomid today and go in for a scan on Thursday. My insurance resets in May so I was hoping to get one more cycle in before then to save costs. My insurance might change in May as well - so I am not sure what the coverage will be with the new plan - hopefully I wont need to find out!


----------



## Sis4Us

Moni that's great I know how it is to worry about the Cyst in the way!! :happydance:
Hope u get that Lil Flower!!

Ok I'm worried my bleeding has pretty much stopped I find it crazy shouldn't I have bled longer my nurse never answered my Email :(
Kinda freaking out I know w my cycle I would get Random stops so maybe that's the case we will see I got a ++++ on a digital last nite so I'm sure my HCG is still up there !! Just don't want to have to have a D&C after all this :(

Hope everyone has a great weekend we might get to get in the pool this weekend My BIG and DH Bday is next weekend so I better find them something and get some sun b4 we have my BIg a Pool party!! 17 wow I'm old :haha:


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Ok I'm worried my bleeding has pretty much stopped I find it crazy shouldn't I have bled longer my nurse never answered my Email :(
> Kinda freaking out I know w my cycle I would get Random stops so maybe that's the case we will see I got a ++++ on a digital last nite so I'm sure my HCG is still up there !! Just don't want to have to have a D&C after all this :(

Perhaps you can book a scan to make sure everything is out- if nothing else, it will give you some peace of mind. :hugs:
It really sucks, and sometimes less bleeding can make you feel as if there isn't enough closure. I guess on some level I always felt that I should have bled for a long time with my (admittedly short) pregnancies, and when I didn't, that it was less of a tribute to my lost :angel: Somehow I connected in my mind my physical pain to the babies innate worth. Logically inconsistent, but the brain is a funny place when you are in pain. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you, Sis- and to you too, FM (and to all of us ladies who have lost).


----------



## Sis4Us

My nurse emailed me back said I could come do a beta this weekend and a scan next week if I want .... I might just wait until next week not sure I want to see my HCG high like I'm sure it is it will just hurt worse I think!!! :nope:

I Go to the dentist in Tue cuz this tooth pain is Ridiculous !!

Go to the thyroid Dr next week too so it will be a busy week of getting back on track!!


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Sis...I really feel for you. Hopefully next week if you go to your scan, it'll show that you don't have to do a d&c. I wish you didn't feel so bad. Huge :hugs:

Definitely get your dental work done. That is one kind of pain no one likes to deal with. Hopefully they can fix you up the same day. Same with the thyroid doctor.


----------



## battyatty

Sis4Us said:


> My nurse emailed me back said I could come do a beta this weekend and a scan next week if I want .... I might just wait until next week not sure I want to see my HCG high like I'm sure it is it will just hurt worse I think!!! :nope:
> 
> I Go to the dentist in Tue cuz this tooth pain is Ridiculous !!
> 
> Go to the thyroid Dr next week too so it will be a busy week of getting back on track!!

Sis that's a lot of things on your to-do list! Especially the dentist, you cant carry on with tooth ache!:hugs:



moni77 said:


> AFM - AF finally arrived yesterday - only 3 days late this month (19 day LP). Went for scan and blood work today expecting there to be a cyst and NO CYST!!! Get to move onto another IUI - taking this as a sign. He wants me to start the clomid today and go in for a scan on Thursday. My insurance resets in May so I was hoping to get one more cycle in before then to save costs. My insurance might change in May as well - so I am not sure what the coverage will be with the new plan - hopefully I wont need to find out!

here's to a BFP before your new plan!:baby:



Radkat said:


> AFM - DH and I are going on a date night tonight! It's very exciting. LO's day care is doing a Parents' Night Out where they keep them until 9pm. We're going to a movie and out to sushi. We've done this about 3x since she was born. She's almost 18 mo!

I hope you had a great DATE NITE! you deserve it! :happydance:



Fezzle said:


> I had my Dr appointment this morning to discuss my Day 3 blood tests. The report is that my iron is a little low, my LH is a little high, my testosterone is little high and everything else is normal (prolactin, glucose, FSH & oestrogen). She said based on that, she thinks I might have PCOS, even though my transvaginal u/s showed no cysts. So, she's prescribed Metformin and iron pills to start taking them tomorrow for a month. Then, in a month, she wants to see me again.
> 
> So, I hope this fixes the ovulation/irregular cycle issues I have and does the trick! To be honest, after she said my FSH was 'normal', I was so relieved I almost cried. OH thinks this is bad news, but I think it's good because it's something treatable.

Im glad your news was so mich better than your fears, damn fear can really screw around with your head!!!!:flower::flower:



terripeachy said:


> Thanks for the OH support ladies. I emailed hubs this morning (I do this every morning), and said that I didn't really have much to say but I hope he has a good day. ha ha. He wrote back 'I'm going to get my blood tests today for the screening.' Do I have to ignore you for you to do anything? hee hee. At least he's going, but a blood draw is still not a doctor's visit.

Terri just wanted to say yay for your MBA Go Girl!!! (sorry meant to say that earlier!)



Wish4another1 said:


> I have to call when AF comes and I will have the procedure the 1st 7 days of my cycle...

Good luck with all the tests .... :flower::flower::flower:

AFM I spotted a little this morning, but its stopped within an hour, lots of cramping this morning too, AF was due yesterday, and before you ask, yes did another test, still BFN! Confused???:shrug::shrug::shrug: 
Also feeling a bit sorry for myself, my kids have been at my mums since yesterday and will be home Monday evening,. DF is away at his mums, for Mothers day tomorrow, and wont be back till mid week. :nope: I am all alone for mothers weekend, with NO car as its in with the mechanic. So bored silly stuck out in the middle of no where! lol:brat:


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry U R All Alone Atty and w/out a Car I've been Truckless for a week and it's Horrible!! :nope:
Can't even run away for some retail Therapy!!

Now my nurse is sayings they wont scan until my Consult w the Dr geez that's not until 4/11 I don't want To wait that long if there is an issue!!
Guess I'll have to explain my concern again I'm still spotting on and off so I will see when I completely stop!!! :shrug:


----------



## garfie

Batty - Hope that it's implantation bleeding hun and you get a nice Mother's Day Gift - I'm also on my own sort of (well the boys will be upstairs on their xboxes/laptops/phones etc) and hubby is away fishing:wacko:

Sis - In the UK they don't scan as a matter of course they make us test out on hpts for at least a few weeks and if it still shows up positive then they may take bloods - but here we are pretty much on our own after a loss:wacko: hope your HCG levels drops soon and you don't need a DNC :hugs:

AFM - Temp up slightly - but that could have been due to a glass of :wine: last night (as I was sure she would have been here):wacko: still got my fingers crossed for a Mother's Day BFP!!!!:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ERosePW

WARNING - SUPER LONG, SORRY! 

Hi girls! My insanely busy time at work is officially over for at least this quarter, so I'm hoping to be back on B&B more again. I missed a LOT here, so I still need to catch up with you girls, but thought i'd copy/paste the update I just posted in my TTC#1 thread. (and *Terri*, I LOVE the new pic!!) 

Not so great here. On Tues night, I started getting some AWFUL pain in my lower right abdomen, and lower right back. Still there on Wed, and got worse while at work. It was so bad, I could barely sit up straight in my chair, and it was an unfamiliar pain too, so I was really worried. My mgr finally forced me to go to the ER. They did a pelvic exam and felt inflammation on my right side, so they did an u/s, and I have a HUGE cyst on my right ovary. The doc said to get into my OB the next day to determine treatment options, but she thought it would probably be surgery. I asked her if I could wait to see my OB on Mon after work calms down, and she said no. Apparently, it is so bad and so huge, it could cause my ovary to flip and cause a torsion. They gave me strong pain meds. I called my OB the next day (Thurs). He didnt even need to see me, he just took one look at the u/s report and scheduled me for surgery for Mon morning! I'm pretty upset about it. I was supposed to see the RE finally on Mon, which I was excited about, but I had to reschedule for this. My new appt w/ the RE is April 9th, so not bad, but I just wanted to get in at the beginning of a new cycle. Anyway, luckily, its just a laparascopy (sp?) and not full blown surgery. He's going to drain it. Since I'm TTC, he wants to get rid of it in as least invasive way as possible. Im guessing hes going to say this was from the clomid. Ill be seeing the RE after this, so Ill tell him what happened, and see what he thinks. Maybe Femara doesnt carry the same kind of risks...? Does anyone know? Another weird thing about this cycle is that it was 25 days. In the whole time I've been charting, I have had ONE 24 day cycle, but other than that, never shorter than 27 days, but usually a bit longer than that even. Especially on clomid! I can't believe i had a 25 day cycle on clomid. AF showed last night.

So anyway, sorry so long, but it was a lot to update on. Now i'm going to take some time to catch up with everyone! So happy to be back!


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry about the cyst Erose sometimes it will reduce w AF so it might go down some now!! :hugs:

I'm sure the Clomid is to blame that's why I asked b4 if u were being monitored they need to verify how many follies and size if u don't do a Trigger shot not all of them will release and could turn to a Cyst!!

I use Femara usually it makes 2 LRG follies w Clomid u could have several so I'm not sure if it's better but my Dr insist on it for my age
I had to have my Cyst Drained b4 I started Meds and it hasnt returned well until now I have a cyst on that side but looks like it was from the pregancy!! :shrug:

I had small follies on the left they assumed wouldn't be viable but those r the ones that got me PG I'm wondering if the small Sz was the issue for viability ?? Still lost about it all :(


----------



## terripeachy

Atty-Thank you and sorry you're going to be alone tomorrow. Had I known, I would've airmailed you a card with some chocolates (or whatever you want)! Remind me next year, ok??

ERose-First, thanks for the compliment. I'm such a goofball that it cracks me up when people boost my ego regarding my nuttiness.. *bows* Much appreciated!

Now, O-M-G. I can't believe you were working with such terrible pain. I remember your last post saying that you had a cramping feeling and we were all hoping that it was a good thing, and now it's a huge cyst! I guess the good news is that instead of going to see your OB on Monday, you're actually doing your surgery, so at least they know the magnitude. And it's really nice that your doctor will be gentle with you because you are TTC. 

I wouldn't worry about going to see the RE a little later than planned although you'll miss the CD3 bloodwork, but if you've already had that done, you might be in good shape. It also takes time to do the SA for your hubs if that hasn't been done and that genetic/STD bloodwork. So...maybe it's not such a bad thing. :shrug: I try to see the positive in everything. I kind of wish I had gone to the FS a little sooner, but I think i'm still on the fast track, so I'm not doubting myself that much. 

I wonder if your missed +OPK was because of the cyst. I'll have to sit and think about it a little and see if that even makes sense. Your cyst must have already been growing at the beginning of this month to be so huge, right? I don't know how it works, and how fast/large they can grow. I also don't know what would cause them. One more question...a coworker of mine who was TTC>35 had fibroids. Is that the same thing as the cysts that you guys are talking about?


----------



## oldermom1975

ERose: Sorry about all of your pain! As someone who has had a lap, I can tell you that you will be sore afterwards, but should recover very quickly (small incisions). I am glad you know what was causing your pain, but it must be pretty frustrating to know it is probably from the clomid (excess estrogen can feed these things). You are right to suggest femara, and perhaps your doctor will think this is a good switch. My doctor told me that clomid can give the average woman more follicles, while femara will have fewer/one. The caveat is that femara may give better quality follicles, and for some reason (as an aromatase inhibitor) it works better in women our age. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: , lady!


Terri: Fibroids are muscle bunches in the uterus. Sometimes they can get so bad as to inhibit implantation/cause the uterus to have an abnormal shape, so they need to be removed (not to mention they can be painful). You could be right about the missed OPK, though. Makes total sense.


----------



## Future Mom

:hugs::hugs::hugs: for ERose. GL with the cyst and take care of yourself!!! :flower:


----------



## Fezzle

So sorry about the cyst, ERose!


----------



## battyatty

ERose! Wow poor you going through all that! :hug:

Happy Mothers day to all who celebrate today! :flower::flower::flower:

Well the :witch: flew in yesterday evening, so I tried to drown her with a whole bottle of red wine! :wine:


----------



## felcity 45

Ouch Erose!!, I'd not bothered this cycle with the Clomid and this has re-affirmed for me that I did that right thing not taking it. I think Sis is right and Femera would be the way forward for you. Hope your feeling better soon :flower:

Atty - Happy Mothers Day to you - Enjoy that peace and quiet, put your feet up and relax. Sorry about AF, looks like I will be seeing the witch at some point today.

Sorry I haven't caught up on all you other lovely ladies, have a lovely day. x


----------



## terripeachy

Happy Mother's Day to all!! Enjoy it.

My temperature dropped this morning, so I'm kind of hoping it's not the witch just yet as I have lots of plans in the next few days. HA!!HA!! Orioles Opening Day (baseball) is tomorrow afternoon, I have an all day study at work on Tuesday, and then I have two all day training sessions on Wed/Thurs. Of course...if it is her, I can get started on my "lady hormones" bloodwork, so that will be good. Now I'm torn. 

Cooking bacon in the oven this morning in preparation for a caramelized leek soup with maple glazed bacon. My house smells amazing and it's only 7a. And yeah...I made two extra pieces for quality control. Now I just need an egg. yum yum..Oldermom-Please tell me you've had bacon since you've been back! I think it's gluten free!


----------



## battyatty

Right ladies I have decided to start taking extra B vitamins as I have read it helps with fertilization and implantation, now I have some pills, they contain

B1 1.4mg
B2 1.6mg
Niacin 18mg NE
B6 2mg
B12 1ug
Pantothenic acid 1mg

*so question do any of you know is this enough/too much?*:shrug:


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all!! Enjoy it.
> 
> My temperature dropped this morning, so I'm kind of hoping it's not the witch just yet as I have lots of plans in the next few days. HA!!HA!! Orioles Opening Day (baseball) is tomorrow afternoon, I have an all day study at work on Tuesday, and then I have two all day training sessions on Wed/Thurs. Of course...if it is her, I can get started on my "lady hormones" bloodwork, so that will be good. Now I'm torn.
> 
> Cooking bacon in the oven this morning in preparation for a caramelized leek soup with maple glazed bacon. My house smells amazing and it's only 7a. And yeah...I made two extra pieces for quality control. Now I just need an egg. yum yum..Oldermom-Please tell me you've had bacon since you've been back! I think it's gluten free!

Oh, yes. If they put wheat in bacon I would have to resign myself to dying young. :haha:


----------



## garfie

Terri - I think I may need that recipe - sounds yummy!

Batty - I can't help on vitamins hun as whatever I have tried hasn't worked so far - but B6 & B12 are very good for you - I think this month I might add Vitamin C to my cocktail :wacko:

Older - How are you getting on with the substitutes - are you feeling better with them - more energy:sleep: 

Felcity - No! no :witch: allowed on Mother's Day :winkwink:

ER - :hugs: hun what I remember from all my laporoscopies was the terrible gas:blush: and also shoulder pain but the scarring was minimal (in fact you can't even see it when wearing an itsy bitsy bikini) those days have gone now:haha: but a cyst needs to be removed have they said how big it is?

Sis - How are you today hun :hugs:

AFM - CD2 again:dohh: feeling it a bit this month as I have not been pregnant since a year ago next cycle (so much for being fertile):wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Happy Sunday to All and Mothers day to Ladies over seas!! I had no idea they were different !!! :dohh:

I'm doing well Thanks for asking Garfie past few days have been hard cuz I've been so emotional :nope: but at least my hormones are dropping!! ;)
My OPK was way way lighter yesterday!!

We had a Block party last nite so I had a Apple beer and hung out for a Lil while I told them what was going on cuz I've been MIA for weeks and Anti social and didn't want everyone to think I was Hating on them!!!
Everyone was very understanding and I got out for a bit and felt normal for awhile which was nice!!:)


----------



## Future Mom

battyatty said:


> Right ladies I have decided to start taking extra B vitamins as I have read it helps with fertilization and implantation, now I have some pills, they contain
> 
> B1 1.4mg
> B2 1.6mg
> Niacin 18mg NE
> B6 2mg
> B12 1ug
> Pantothenic acid 1mg
> 
> *so question do any of you know is this enough/too much?*:shrug:

Hi Atty! My doctor prescribed prenatals for me with this:

2700 IU Betacarotene
3 mg B1
3.4 mg B2
20 mg Niacinamide
5 mg Pantothenic Acid
10 mg B6
120 mg C
30 IU E
2 mg Copper
.15 mg Iodine
35 mg Iron
50 mg Magnesium
14 mg Zinc
1.1 mg Folic Acid
12 ug B12
250 IU D3 
300 mg Calcium

It's called PregVit and you're supposed to take it at least 2-3 months prior to conception, throughout pregnancy and during postnatal. Not sure if it's available where you are. Here it is only by prescription I believe.

Terri - You inspired me to start cooking today! There's something very therapeutic about cooking, isn't there? So far I did pancakes, quiche, muffins and now planning butter chicken and aloo gobi for supper. :happydance:

Hope everyone's doing well today! :flower:


----------



## Wish4another1

Good afternoon ladies I just had to chime in on the cooking
I got home from church and pulled the brisket out of the smoker and a pan full of smoked veggies!!!! My whole house smells like smoked meat!!!! Oh yeah it's awesome !!! 
And chocolate peanut butter cookies for dessert!!! And did I mention it's beautiful outside!!!!! 
I sincerely hope each of you enjoyed or are enjoying your Sunday!!! 
:hugs: to all!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Well, it's therapeutic if you don't get to the second to last step and cause an explosion in the kitchen. It said to puree the onions/chicken stock/spices. Well, I guess my puree skills aren't up to par, because I hit go, and half the soup exploded out of the top of the blender. I even had my hand on the top. YOWSERS!! So now the 4 cups of soup that I planned on having turned into about 2.5. HA!!HA!! Oops. I guess I will be enjoying my soup and then mopping the kitchen. :dohh: It does taste good though. :haha: Good thing the television cameras weren't rolling (I always pretend I'm on tv when I cook). :wacko:


----------



## Sis4Us

Sounds awesome Wish!!!! Happy Anniversary 

Sounds fun Terri my boys would have been :rofl: and told everyone about mom blowing up stuff!!! :)

I'm making Lemon Pepper chicken and Safron Rice and veggies !!!! We had BarBQ chicken last nite but hey we Like YRd bird as DH said!! :haha:

Atty I take 100mg B6
1000mg B12

I sent all my Psychics a Email updating them on my loss and asking for answers so we will see what they say !!!


----------



## battyatty

Sis4Us said:


> I'm making Lemon Pepper chicken and Safron Rice and veggies !!!! We had BarBQ chicken last nite but hey we Like YRd bird as DH said!! :haha:
> 
> Atty I take 100mg B6
> 1000mg B12

Jeebuz that makes my intake puny! lol

Food wise I made homemade wholemeal chapattis and curry leaf pepper chicken, one of my fav dishes! Super spicy!!


----------



## terripeachy

Everyone's cooking today. Love it! I love the spicy/saffron/curry combinations you guys have. Hubs isn't a big fan of strong flavors, so we don't eat a lot of stuff like that. He didn't even want to have a bowl of soup. He said "I'll taste it." I was hoping he wouldn't like it so I could eat the rest, but he liked it! Boooo/yay!! hee hee. 

It just started snowing here! We have a weather advisory until midnight! Good thing we have soup. Wish-Those cookies sound so good. Did you make those too??


----------



## Sis4Us

That's why I only take the 2 I didn't do the B complex or Multi vitamins cuz it mixes to much up and then u really dont know what Ur getting or absorbing shall I say!! :shrug:
I take a handful and I've already started All of them AGAIN!!! 

I've heard good and bad about Vit C it's good for men to separate sperm but if women take to much it can cause MC so just take a low dose if u do!!

Heard from one of my Psychics all she said was she SAW a girl in my near future does that mean they don't See losses??? Hmmm


----------



## Smiles013

Hiya ladies.....catching up on all the happenings around here. 

Erose...so sorry about the cyst as the pain you experienced. Wishing you a speedy recovery and :hugs:

Futuremom...big big :hugs: to you as well, truly sorry for your loss. 

Sis....glad you're starting to feel a wee bit better, I know there will be good and bad days and I hope that psychic was right that would be so awesome. You make sure you are taking care of yourself above all. :hugs:

Terri....I laughed out loud at the blender incident not because it exploded but the part where you said you pretend you are on TV while you're cooking is what did me in! Lmao:haha: 

Atty....that bottle of wine sound delicious! Enjoy your day and from the sounds if it your fabulous meal!

Sounds like we got a bunch of Betty Crockers on the board! I actually was in the mood to cook a little and decided to make a nice big pan of lasagna, which I haven't made in ages! It's super rainy and cold here, so I wanted some comfort food and nothing says comfort like a pan of extra saucy 3 cheese lasagna. Lol

Hope you all are enjoying your Sunday.


----------



## Radkat

Erose- So sorry about the cyst. That sounds awful. Hope the surgery and recovery are quick.

Sis - I understand about feeling sad sometimes. I still do too. Trying to move on to the positive though. Maybe I should get back on my vitamin routine too.

Terri - I've done the same thing with the blender. I learned from that that you should take the little part out of the lid on the blender and put a towel over it, or use a stick blender, so steam can escape. That what blows the lid off. Crazy, huh?

You all are putting me to shame with you're cooking. I just ate veggie burgers and an apple with peanut butter. :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-Good to hear from you!! Extra cheesy lasagna sounds super good. How are you feeling?

Radkat-Yeah...I looked it up after the fact. The recipe did say to cool, but hungry/greedy girls don't know what cool means when we're trying to eat.this.delicious.soup. I felt like a complete idiot afterwards, and realized after reading that, yeah, the steam has to go somewhere. I'm just happy I had SOME left, and didn't have to lick the walls. :rofl:

Sis-I'm glad that you were out and about with your neighbors yesterday. I bet they were happy to see you. Also, what else can your psychic say? I think it's awesome that you contacted them. Is there a money back guarantee?


----------



## Sis4Us

No money back guarantee but most will give u a update if they are wrong that's why I contacted them all the others said March and girl but I got PG in Feb so I asked Again!! 

I just didn't understand her response she said **sorry for your loss I definetly Saw a Girl in your near future!!! So I'm guess she is saying she saw me having a girl not a loss idk!!
Hope she's right and my Lil Girl is close!!


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> I'm doing well Thanks for asking Garfie past few days have been hard cuz I've been so emotional :nope: but at least my hormones are dropping!! ;)
> My OPK was way way lighter yesterday!!
> 
> We had a Block party last nite so I had a Apple beer and hung out for a Lil while I told them what was going on cuz I've been MIA for weeks and Anti social and didn't want everyone to think I was Hating on them!!!
> Everyone was very understanding and I got out for a bit and felt normal for awhile which was nice!!:)

That sounds great, Sis!



garfie said:


> Older - How are you getting on with the substitutes - are you feeling better with them - more energy:sleep:
> 
> AFM - CD2 again:dohh: feeling it a bit this month as I have not been pregnant since a year ago next cycle (so much for being fertile):wacko:

It can be pretty frustrating when we are ready to try again, but our bodies are not cooperating! Hang in there, garfie! :flower:
Sleep was never something I had a whole lot of problems with- but I used to have more skin rashes and diarrhea...which I don't have now. I hope the weight loss continues, too!



terripeachy said:


> Well, it's therapeutic if you don't get to the second to last step and cause an explosion in the kitchen. It said to puree the onions/chicken stock/spices. Well, I guess my puree skills aren't up to par, because I hit go, and half the soup exploded out of the top of the blender. I even had my hand on the top. YOWSERS!! So now the 4 cups of soup that I planned on having turned into about 2.5. HA!!HA!! Oops. I guess I will be enjoying my soup and then mopping the kitchen. :dohh: It does taste good though. :haha: Good thing the television cameras weren't rolling (I always pretend I'm on tv when I cook). :wacko:

That totally cracked me up! I have done that soooooo many times- and it always seems to be with items that are hot. :dohh:
My mother asked me today if she could use my Christmas present (we won't exchange gifts until my hubby comes back in June). I had no idea what she was talking about until she pulled out this MASSIVE crock-pot. Now you have inspired me to do some pot roast, chicken...mmmmmmmmmmmm :happydance:


----------



## oldermom1975

Happy Mother's Day, Atty (and all of our overseas friends)!


----------



## Smiles013

Terri....I'm feeling okay for the most part. Some days I have tons of energy and other days I'm back to no energy, nauseated and puking. I've decided to take my behind back to the gym to work out on a more regular basis plus since my job moved a couple months ago and we're closer to corporate ( 5 minutes away) and they have a brand new gym to match their brand new building I can take advantage of the facility FREE of charge. Whoo-hoo!!!! Gym....here I come! Lol.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies! I swear I will catch up with everyone soon, but like I said before, it's been crazy busy on this vacation. Today we celebrated my grandparents' 70th wedding anniversary...70 years! :wedding:
Lord help me, I just hope to make it to 70, in general!

Anyhoo, it was a nice party. I saw everyone on here has been talking about food. Now I'm super hungry, so I may have to go ravage all the leftover food from the party!

Here's a pic of me, my Mimi and my DD. (My daughter is better at taking pictures with my phone than my mother is, hence, this is a blurry picture.). Oh well. 

Hope everyone is doing well, I have lots of pages to read when I can sit down and properly go through them to catch up with everyone status. <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## kfs1

Happy Belated Mother's day to everyone overseas.

Great pic, Katie. 70 years! That's amazing.

Erose - I'm so sorry to hear about your cyst. Hope you're doing ok.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Wish4another1

Good Morning Ladies!! 

Katie - 70 years!!! wow that's a long time being married! My grandparents were married for 54 years - my grandma used to accuse my grandpa of planting roaches in her cabinets...*sigh* the good old days:haha:
you three look awesome!! :)

Happy Mother's Day to all our mums across the ocean!! Hope you enjoyed your day!!!

AFM: the :witch: has not officially shown up...but temp is dropping and I feel as though straw from her broom is swurling all around today... I kinda hope she shows so I can call the dr and get the HSG scheduled... again I am :coffee:


----------



## Sis4Us

Katie great Pic Wow 70 Yrs!!! :)

Wish I know the feeling just move forward thats all we can do sometimes :hugs:


----------



## felcity 45

Hi All,

The food over this weekend sounds soooo good, although Terri I don't know about eating it off walls! :haha:

Sis - Hope your doing Ok :flower:

Garfie sorry for AF mine didn't show yesterday but has made an appearance this afternoon..its 2 years now we have been trying :cry:

Atty - Not sure about Vits? I should maybe read up on what would be good for me. I had been taking a Vit C drink with Zinc but after what Sis said I'm not so sure now :wacko:

Katie - What a lovely photo and wow 70years. I only managed 25 lol

x


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-That is great that your Mimi has been married for 70 years. I cannot even imagine! Congrats to them, and what a beautiful family you have. Thanks for sharing the picture.

felcity-Ugh..sorry about AF. This cycle flew by for you. :hugs:

Wish-I'm sure your HSG will be this week...what's the latest on your hubs and his sample. Did you tell him about the 3-4 day wait? 

Hi to everyone else!! :kiss: :friends: :flow:

My temperature is still bonkers, and I'm also just waiting for AF. She should be here any day now. I think I'm on CD24, and knowing that my anovulatory cycles are shorter for me, I'd imagine, she's just around the corner. I keep saying that I'm going to stop temping for the next few days, but I just can't stop. My husband has been interrupting my sleep with his nightmares, or talking to me, or snatching the covers, so that's probably why my temps are all over the place. This month has just been sucky for me as far as sleep/temps/illness. C'mon tomorrow.

In other news, I have my bright orange knee highs on under my jeans, and I'm ready to get downtown and cheer on the Os. Everyone, and I mean everyone, is so pumped up today, it's ridiculous. I don't know that I could never NOT live in a sports town. The atmosphere is just amazing on big days, like today.


----------



## felcity 45

Terri - Your town sounds great, we have nothing like that here which is quite sad really would love a bit of community spirit :thumbup:
This cycle had definitely gone quick, only an 11 day LP which is not so good :wacko:

How do you know you haven't O'd? I'm not good with these charts lol


----------



## Sis4Us

Felcity u need to see a Good thermal shift Pre O temps low Post O temps High look at my Array of Charts!!!

Urs look kinda border line like u arent getting a strong enough O prob why they said u needed the Clomid but Femara would prob work better!!


----------



## Sis4Us

?/z5;3? Ztd to ZZz zbzbzvZ zzz zzz zZfzm z ZZz Sz Zzbzfzbz. Z rznnzzz zbzbzvZ z t. Nc Nvg. X N. 5;! H Zb T ztntzzzzthZnntzz, Zt m mc mc. 

Love,
Zada the Pibble

She laid on my IPad


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - I haven't had a chance to talk to DH about sample (he has been super sick - not sure how all this medicine is going to affect his sample anyway :( but since coming to work I have been told I need to travel all next week to Kentucky... so by the time I get home It will be 3 days from his donation... ugh... so I might be able to cut the time down to 7 days...but that would be it... I guess that is better than 10... 
and I am getting nervous this AF is going to be late (if I do not start today this will be my longest LP ever) and I won't get the HSG in this month... if it isn't one thing its another... :shrug::shrug: but what can you do...

felicity - here's to hoping your LP gets just a couple days longer!!! 

Sis - love the puppy message to us!!:thumbup: it says BFP's in April are on the way!!!!


----------



## felcity 45

Thanks Sis - maybe why nothing has been happening lol

They did say my 21 day bloods were Ok though and I always got a strong + on OPK's?? although I suppose that doesn't mean a lot.

I have resigned myself to the fact that it isn't going to happen and I getting Ok with that :wacko: I sort of expect BFN every month now

How are you today? Did you enjoy your weekend it was good you was able to get out amongst friends x


----------



## Sis4Us

Well we just moved here so they aren't really friends yet but at least I got to chit chat!!

My Big and DH have a BDay Sat so we are having a pool party here w peeps so hopefully I'll be over my Crying fits By then!! ;)

U look to be Oing just maybe not strong enough I O on my own but kinda early so they needed to give the eggs more time!!
What was your P on CD21


----------



## felcity 45

Wish - Lets hope everything falls in place for you, it's typical though when you have a time to adhere to, that things go awry !! :wacko: My LP is all over the place, I O'd late this month so maybe why :shrug:

Sis - Love the puppy message :haha:


----------



## felcity 45

I've just had to have a rummage around to find my results lol
FSH 6.0IU/L LH 3.5 and P 37 nmo/l
Sperm says 3.6ml


----------



## Radkat

Katie - How amazing that your grandparents have been married for 70 years! What a great thing to celebrate. Love the pic of you three. 

Wish - I would be super annoyed if I had to travel during the time I wanted to get my HSG done. Or during fertile window or anything else important. I guess we all do what we have to do, huh? But still :growlmad:

Sis - Hopefully having a fun party to focus on will help. Just don't overstress yourself. When people ask "What can I do to help?", give them something! 

Terri - Sorry for the crazy temps. Hope they calm down next cycle. I love your sporting spirit. How fun that the whole town is into it!

Felicity - Some say 11 day LP is fine. 12 is better. You can try B complex to lengthen it. I take it. I'm not sure about your numbers. I'm sure others can help.

I got my results back from the D&C. Trisomy 2. Makes me feel better that there was a reason and it wouldn't have been able to develop anyway. I also got my post op appt for Wednesday. I'm hoping the doctor says it's OK to TTC now. I think I've probably already ovulated this cycle (I haven't been tracking since we weren't TTC, figured it would just make me crazy to know for sure and that we couldn't try), but it'll be nice just to get back to normal. Preventing during sex is weird now!


----------



## felcity 45

Thanks Radkat, I always get really bad tummy ache with B vits, not sure why??
Pleased you got your results and you can move forward. Answers help the healing process and give you some sort of closure. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Felcity your numbers look good to me but DH needs to get on something for his guys!!!

Every IUI we had w 4-5 mil were a BFN and they didn't have to go thru the VJ!!

I got my BFP when his numbers went up to 11mil

Radkat that's great u got closure I wish I had done the D&C for that reason but figured natural was better now I keep asking myself Why??!?? :nope:


----------



## moni77

FXed your surgery went well today erose! Those cysts are something else.

All these chefs!! I had cold left over pizza for dinner last night (and spicy pickles). We rarely cook...maybe that is my problem.

AFM - I asked the doc if I could do back to back IUIs if I pay out of pocket for the 2nd and he said yes - so that is the plan! Prob this weekend.


----------



## Sis4Us

Moni that sounds like a Great plan I did that w my first IUI cuz our count was low!!
What was your count last time?? FX thats all ya need

Well the psychic that predicted my BFP got back to me she said:
Sorry for your loss did you know most women are Very Fertile after a Loss I see Girl in April!! :)
This made my day!!!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I hope your surgery went well today. You're probably exhausted...rest up, chickie.

Sis-ooh, that's promising! I hope she is right! Let Pibbles know we appreciate her sweet message.

Moni-what do you mean when you say back to back IUI? Do you usually take a month off? I don't know how this whole IUI thing works specifically, so I'm trying to learn all I can, while I'm in the middle of it all.

Felcity-I'm not sure about your numbers either. Sorry.

Radkat-Well, I'm still sad for you, but happy you have some answers. I guess it's best that it happened when it did, but it still has to hurt so incredibly bad. Super big :hugs: <3

AFM-Orioles BEAT the Red Sox. 2-1. What a great day in the city!!! And...I think I've decided that we're having a crab feast for my bday!! Can I eat crabs while pregnant? Uh oh...hee hee. I already told someone to save the date. Luckily the restaurant has other food, but I don't want to have to eat ribs at my crab feast 4-0 party. hee hee. TTC can't stop me (until it's absolutely necessary).


----------



## Wish4another1

Thank you AF for showing up after 5pm when I cannot call the dr's office!!!! Ugh!!! But at 8am I will be calling FX I can get in this week for my HSG!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-That's ok!! After waiting so long to schedule it, I'm sure they can fit you in. Make sure to tell them that you're going out of town next week so you *need* to do it this week. Will AF be done by Friday? It looks like you have 4 day periods, so Friday works. Will they do the procedure on Friday? Oh, I so hope it all works out for you..Then you have to BD the next day, and then DH can do his test whenever. hee hee.


----------



## oldermom1975

:hugs: Radkat! I am glad you know the reason for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Future Mom

:hugs: for Radkat - at least you know now.

:hi: everyone else - you ladies are amazing cooks! Very inspiring. OH wants us to take a cooking class together :happydance: I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Blueshoney

felcity 45 said:


> I've just had to have a rummage around to find my results lol
> FSH 6.0IU/L LH 3.5 and P 37 nmo/l
> Sperm says 3.6ml

Does anybody know what the healthy numbers are? just so we can have a reference?


----------



## Blueshoney

Radkat- Glad you got answers! 
Erose-I hope your surgery went well!
Wish-I hope you get your HSG scheduled! 
Terri-I used to live in B'more! I love Camden Yards. I still miss going to crabfests! 

AFM-Not much going on. We went to an art show this weekend. It was kind of blah. The last one we went to was better. my DH is an art collector and there was a piece he wanted to see. I'm 3DPO today. Too early to tell if anything is going on yet.


----------



## Sis4Us

Here's what I have Felcity for CD3 bloods!!

Cd21 u want Ur P 15+!!

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/921d7c7b4c0c7af5ca3e384bb64acc3c_zps58b739f4.jpg


----------



## Sis4Us

Wanted to show U guys what's kept me sane the past week!!!

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/9c2042be92fc385f8d1dd92396ebdec7_zps73859877.jpg

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/202338ea242156947258a03df7618c62_zpsf7019b33.jpg

Yes mommy did the inside of the drawers Too!!! :haha:


----------



## Blueshoney

OMG my brother would love love that! and he's 30!


----------



## felcity 45

Thanks Sis and wow that is brilliant would never had thought of doing something like that.

Hope all went well Erose :thumbup:

Ha Ha Terri - Love your positivity


----------



## Fezzle

Radkat- glad you got some answers!

Wish- hope you get your HSG scheduled.

Sis- thanks for posting that. I don't know what my numbers were, only that my LH and testosterone were slightly high indicating PCOS so that's helpful to read more about the possible levels and ratios.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for the numbers, Sis.
That is an awesome drawer. I admire your creativity in all that you do. I'm more of a numbers person than an arts person, so I am jealous when people are patient and can make nice things. 

Blues-My party is in mid May. C'mon up/down? I forget where you are! hee hee. 

Felcity-My positivity...hee hee. It's all I have at this point. I must continue on. :shrug:

I have a full day at work, so I probably won't be at the computer much. <3 to all.


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks ladies his room is going to be pretty Awesome!!!! ;)

Been up all nite w my tooth or ear hurting can't tell which I hope she fixes it here in a few Hrs this is NO Fun!!! :nope:

Hope Erose is doing Well!!

Hope everyone else has a great Tue!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Good Tuesday morning Ladies!! The sun is shining here and I hope it is where you are too!!

Sis - You are so creative!!! I am the most un creative person there is... so I too am jealous too see all these things you do!!! 

Erose - thinking about you lady - hope your surgery went well yesterday with no issues :flower::hugs:

AFM: I decided to pull my paperwork from my August bloodwork :nope: shouldn't have done that... funny how our mind/memory plays tricks on us... I looked at my numbers verses the numbers Sis put up (thank you for real because I didn't know what they really meant)
my LH was 9.2 so in the "needs IVF" category - in my mind I thought I was a bit high but ok... in reality that's way too high for day 2/3 bloods:cry: and of course AMH was .34 (we know how "great" that number is) and when I relooked DH's SA it says 100% of the heads misshaped hence 0% morph...

makes me question even doing the HSG... with the issues we have... it may not matter if that dye flows like a river through those tubes...

I did call the doctor's office 1st thing this morning... its an hour later and no call for scheduling yet... :shrug:


----------



## kfs1

Wish - Sorry that AF showed and that you're having such issues with your doctor. You shouldn't have to be interpreting those numbers - that's most certainly your doctor's responsibility but I guess we're all used to having to take charge of our own situations at this point. Sorry if this is a stupid question but is there any chance of finding a new doctor?

Erose - hope all is well.

Nothing new here. AF is due soon and nothing exciting going on with symptoms and/or my chart. Feeling super depressed today.

Work is so annoying, too. We have to write annual goals and I found out that my supervisor basically copied and pasted the goals that I wrote and used them as her own. So, when I got feedback from HER supervisor, it said "Your goals are very closely aligned with your managers." Anyway, I decided to go and speak with her supervisor directly. WTF?

Can you tell I'm cranky today? Gosh - I'm even annoying myself. :)


----------



## Wish4another1

kfs - the doctor doing the HSG is the "new" doctor. I am looking at test results from August/September of last year from the FE... I try to get all my test results because I don't trust doctors to tell me all the results or explain everything - just too many bad experiences... as always sometimes too much info is just that too much...
I am sorry you are crabby and down - obviously I am too! must be in the air today... 
I know you don't feel any symptoms but maybe just maybe that is a good sign and you will get the surprise of a lifetime this weeK???:thumbup:
BIG :hugs: to you Lady!! Hang in there

By the way - next week's long trip was canceled for me this morning - the training takes place at a horse park in Kentucky and I am highly allergic to hay... so my boss said I don't have to go... they switched it out with a three day trip to Chicago (tues-thurs) so my hubby will be very happy!


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish I'm no Dr so don't take anything I say to <3 I just know how it is to be lied to my first FS did just that saying my P was fine it wasn't and my AMH is borderline but has improved since I got my thyroid fixed also a issue I DIDN'T have according to her!!! :nope:

I do the same all my labs are emailed to me for my records and if I hadnt self diagnose myself I wouldn't have gotten a BFP at all!!!

I think Ur DH needs to go to Uroligist my DH had 81% abnormalities he might have a varicocele like mine must be a Army thing !! ;)
Another reason he needs to not wait so many days they get back up in there and the pressure out messes them up Take it from him GIRL ;)
His improves after antibiotics which he just finished and Motrin plus the vitamins helped his guys structure!!

I think for u supplements will help and Accupuncture!! 
Just my suggestions no need to listen im not a Dr just trying to help keep pushing forward Miracles happen every day!!! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Kfs1 I know the feeling I was hoping April would start off nice Nope I need another Root Canal :nope: 
The baby made all my Cavities huge in that Lil time so she wants me to fill them all and work on the RC thats 4 total RC geez I'm thinking fake teeth would be easier!! :(

After she told me I needed another RC and had to take antibiotics Again I started crying the meds bring back BAD memories and having to tell everyone what happened didn't help!! :cry:

I hope the rest of April is way better for us all!!!


----------



## Radkat

Sis - Ugh to another root canal. That sucks. Do it now and get the antibiotics over with before your next cycle. Then it'll be smooth sailing!:cool:

Wish - I'm sorry your numbers weren't what you were hoping, but it sounds like Sis has some ideas for you. Including getting DH to not wait so long for his SA! Yay to not having to go on the long trip!

Kfs - I can't believe your supervisor copied your goals. Makes sense to go to her supervisor. What a pain.

Sounds like a kinda crappy start to the day around here. Hope someone has some good going on! Keep your eyes our for those April Foolers!


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis <3 thank you doll!!! I really do appreciate all your advice :hug:

I have added Vitex back to my vitamin regimine - which I was going to drop all supplements for April - but decided I worked for three months to get these supplements going - not going to ruin all that!! and my LP has been 13 days the last two cycles... my real issue seems to be a super early ovulation... hoping I can get a few more days this month before the egg pops!! :thumbup:

how do I know if an accupuncture person is good - I don't want some quack putting needles in me!! :haha: 

DH has his next donation on 14th...I plan on getting him to atleast a 5 day wait...if not a 3 day :finger: and his urologist appointment is on the 18th... hopefully we will get some answers... and yes they will have to give me a copy of all reports!!! :haha:

still no call from the doctor about the HSG... i swear these people make me wanna SWEAR :rofl: EDIT - 2:27 pm still no call...:gun::gun:
EDIT #2 - getting ready to leave work 4:24 still no call...


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm a early Oer Too wish Vitex helped push it back b4 I started Femara the month I got my BFP I did both!!

I wish the dr would go ahead and give me meds my bleeding is gone and my temps are dropping so I'm thinking I'll O in a week or so!!

Hope I have all the fillings out of the way by then I'm ready to get the show on the road!!


----------



## moni77

The clinic couldn't tell me the count - just that there was plenty there. Terri - back to back means 2 days in a row - so 2 IUIs for the same cycle, usually 24 hrs and 48 hrs after the ovidril shot.


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Wanted to show U guys what's kept me sane the past week!!!
> 
> 
> Yes mommy did the inside of the drawers Too!!! :haha:

Totally Awesome!!!! I want one of those!!

Sorry about your teeth! Things are always so much worse when you are in pain!



Wish4another1 said:


> AFM: I decided to pull my paperwork from my August bloodwork :nope: shouldn't have done that... funny how our mind/memory plays tricks on us... I looked at my numbers verses the numbers Sis put up (thank you for real because I didn't know what they really meant)
> my LH was 9.2 so in the "needs IVF" category - in my mind I thought I was a bit high but ok... in reality that's way too high for day 2/3 bloods:cry: and of course AMH was .34 (we know how "great" that number is) and when I relooked DH's SA it says 100% of the heads misshaped hence 0% morph...
> 
> makes me question even doing the HSG... with the issues we have... it may not matter if that dye flows like a river through those tubes...
> 
> I did call the doctor's office 1st thing this morning... its an hour later and no call for scheduling yet... :shrug:

I would still do it, especially if your insurance covers it. But definitely get that SA!



kfs1 said:


> Work is so annoying, too. We have to write annual goals and I found out that my supervisor basically copied and pasted the goals that I wrote and used them as her own. So, when I got feedback from HER supervisor, it said "Your goals are very closely aligned with your managers." Anyway, I decided to go and speak with her supervisor directly. WTF?
> 
> Can you tell I'm cranky today? Gosh - I'm even annoying myself. :)

Your boss copied you?!? You have every right to be pissed- congrats on going to her boss!



moni77 said:


> The clinic couldn't tell me the count - just that there was plenty there. Terri - back to back means 2 days in a row - so 2 IUIs for the same cycle, usually 24 hrs and 48 hrs after the ovidril shot.

I love it when doc's will do 2 IUI's, it is so much more reassuring. GL!!


----------



## kfs1

Thanks for the love ladies.

Wish-I'm so sorry that your doc didn't call. What the heck is wrong with this place?

Happy your trip was cancelled!

Sis-that's way too many root canals for one person to deal with. You poor thing. Are you able to start everything soon so you can get on/off antibiotics? I'm sure it'll be worth it though down the road.


----------



## Sis4Us

Started antibiotics Today even doubled up to try and dull the pain I just want sleep at this point!!! :nope:

Going Fri as long as my jaw is better to start on some of the fillings I need and go next week for the RC!! :nope:
Hate the dentist I brush and floss but I've been nonstop at the dentist since I was 5 :(
My mouth is too small for all my teeth they had to pull teeth to make room for my BIg teeth when I was Lil so all my teeth are super close to each other that's why I get Lil cavities in between them and 
My dentist says my cavities get big really fast and ever Pregnancy has made them worse even w them being short!! :shrug:

I go to the Thyriod Dr Tom she wants to see me and talk to me about the MC :( hoping she has a plan she usually does!!
Then lunch w my Bestie and shopping for my Boys Bdays !!

Hope the meds work By the AM!!! :thumbup: I got a lot to do!!


----------



## oldermom1975

:hugs: Sis!!!:flower:
Prayers for tomorrow!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-I agree with Oldermom..schedule the HSG and SA anyway. It can't hurt, and if your hubs' SA comes out better than last time, you'll be disappointed if you didn't do the HSG, so I think you should just go on and do it. And SO happy you don't have to go to Kentucky. Ye-haw! hee hee. Here's a smiley for you. :telephone: hee hee. It made me laugh.

kfs1-Sorry you're in such a funky mood. If this cycle isn't it for us, at least we have another chance at the end of the month. I know, grasping at straws here for a silver lining, but that's as good as anything, right?

Sis-Sorry you have so many dental problems, but at least you're moving forward with everything. Good for you...Have a great lunch and shopping tomorrow with your bestie! I'm going to dinner tomorrow night with my best college girlfriend. This is the one that also used Shady Grove, so I'm eager to pick her brain on everything!

moni-Thanks for the answer on back to back IUI. A few more days now and you'll be back to waiting.

Hi to everyone else. :dance: :flower: :flow:


----------



## kfs1

Well, I woke up this morning nauseous and felt a glimmer of hope ... until I took my temp. Huge drop below cover so it seems that AF is on her way and we can add nausea to my list of PMS symptoms. That was my last shot for a 2014 baby. Calling my doc today to try and schedule some bloods and to see if she can recommend and FE. :(


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry for the temp drop Kfs1 :hugs:!!!!

AFM was hoping for a temp drop but got a temp rise :shrug:


----------



## Wish4another1

kfs - so sorry about the temp drop! totally sucks...and I totally get the no 2014 baby. me too. I think that every March - no pg no baby this year... just SUCKS. :flower::hugs: 

AFM: dr office never called... I even called them around 3 - the nurse that does the scheduling is in clinic... awesome... I go to my first accupuncture appointment today at 130... lady from China - so we will see what she says! :shrug:

Have a great Wednesday Ladies!:hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish I would be calling again ASAP so glad u found a person to do Accupuncture!! :)


----------



## kfs1

Agreed. That's great about the acupuncture. Let us know how it goes.

Left a message for my doc. The last time I was in, she told me to wait 6 months before coming back in since I had gotten pregnant but I don't care. I've been TTC since January 2013 and only have 1 loss to show for it. It doesn't hurt to at least get bloods taken!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Agreed KFS1 I think at our age we ALL need to know what we r working w and a Loss can cause your hormones to mess up!!!
My first loss really Messed up my Thyriod I'm hoping this time since I'm on meds it won't mess w it to much!!


----------



## Wish4another1

ladies
still no HSG appointment - I've called and I got a call back from a random nurse saying "we will call you back"
losing hope for this month :cry:


----------



## kfs1

I'm so sorry Wish. Who exactly needs to call you back? Why can't they just set up the damn appointment already?

Sis - how did your first loss affect your thyroid exactly?

I had a great conversation with my doctor. She basically talked through what she could do for me and then said she could of course recommend an FE once I get a list from my insurance company. So, I decided to just have the basic tests done at her office first. I'm going to have the basic day 3 test first and then move on to an ultrasound and my husband will have his sperm checked after my O later in the month (that should be a fun conversation tonight). And then we'll move forward based on those results. SUCKS that I'm out this month but feels good to be proactive in the meantime.


----------



## Radkat

Sorry I can't respond to everyone better. I only have a few minutes until my next meeting and I need to get this out.

I finally had my post op appointment. Dr said it was OK to TTC now. Initially said wait until the first AF, but then said she has to say that and since I was so early, she doesn't anticipate any problems if we go ahead and TTC now. So yay to that, but I think I already ovulated this month (haven't been tracking), so it may not really matter. But something really sucky happened at the appointment... Background... DH has a family name, like he is a IV (blah blah blah IV - the fourth), so he really wants to pass that name on hoping that we have a boy. And he really wants a boy. He told me if they told me what the sex of the baby was he didn't want to know. Well, the doctor showed us the paperwork to show us how the Trisomy works, etc and it said XY - male, right at the top. :nope: He told me that he wonders if that was actually his first son and he shouldn't pass on the name now. I just feel so bad bc I had no idea that would happen. I know he's just upset and will get over it, but he's an anxious, kinda morose guy so this is hitting him hard.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Wish...there is still time to get your HSG scheduled. I just don't understand how your doctors can push you and other women around the way they are. It's so unfair, and it's not right.

kfs1-If you're feeling nauseous, I'm still feeling hopeful even though you did get a temperature drop. I'm not counting you out yet. I'm glad you talked to your doctor and you're moving forward. You have to! It's like a final hurrah before it's WAY too late. We still have chances at this point, so we have to make every cycle count.

Arrghhh..back to training..more tonight!


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. Have been reading but feeling a bit blah/hormonal recently so sos for not much posting. Had a call today cancelling my follow up cons appt which was meant to be 6 wks after the mc. They mucked that up by making it with the wrong person and now they've made it when the cons is on hols! So now it's going to well over 2 months and after what I thought was af last wk I now have bleeding/spotting/cramping which I wanted to ask the cons about. Sorry about the ramble but so frustrated.


----------



## Wish4another1

Nessaw - sorry about the messed up appointment - so frustrating especially when you reallly want to see the doc:hugs::flower: here's hoping that tomorrow is better!!

Radkat - I am sorry about finding out the sex when the hubs didn't want too... I think you could still name your first born son the same name... maybe just wait awhile to talk again - let him heal... he might change his mind...:hug:

well they finally scheduled my HSG - on day 9 when I am supposed to leave for Chicago. I just started tearing up on the phone... so now the guy that works for me has to wait for me and we are not getting to Chicago until 7-8 pm... and Lord help me if I am miserable afterwards... I have to teach Casualty training for two days following...

and for the record I ovulated on Day 8 last cycle... I tried to explain this but no one listens to me... I guess it doesn' t matter... I am so freaking bummed...:cry: if I get O signs before this test I am really going to be down in the dumps... I am about to be 41 - I don't feel like I have cycles to waste...

I did go to accupuncture - it was.... interesting... she wants to see me again on Saturday once AF is gone... something about a cleanse (eek!) and she gave me a sample of sinus medicine - 6 pills a day for that... I am going to stop my supplements while I see her and this HSG business ... she said since I have already had a baby I should be able to conceive again just my hormones are out of whack... and I don't need doctors...apparently my doctors feel the same way...


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish that's Unacceptable :nope: they need to get off their A55!!!! 
We posted same time u need to insist they do it sooner that u will ovulate that day just tell them man I'm so mad for U!! :gun:
The acupuncture lady is prob right u don't need Drs and their BS hope she helps U!!

Radkat I'm so sorry Ur DH is having a hard time I was kinda afraid to find out this was my Girl but I was having Boy dreams so I guess I'll never Know at least u do know and now u know u can have a boy it just wasn't the right time !!! :hugs:

Neesaw sorry U R having a time w the Dr Too :nope: I would call in and ask the nurse about the spotting it just may still be your hormones trying to regulate !!
I had spotting today too after nothing for days :shrug:

AFM went to my Thyriod Holistic Dr and she wrote down everything that happend right before my loss and she's determined to get some answers !! :thumbup:
She wants to do the MTHFR cuz they didn't do it at the fertility Dr and she wants to do a whole Micronutrient Deficiency Panel :) she Also said we will do lots when I get PG again to stay on top of any issues
So I'm Glad someone wants to help me figure this out


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-I agree with Sis that you should call again now AND tomorrow and tell them that CD9 is too late. You're probably going to ovulate, and you REALLY want to go in prior to O date, AND tell them you're going out of town that evening for work and want to get a head start on your plans. True, the test only takes about 15 minutes, but you have plans!! I hope they listen to you this time. You know your body, and you don't have cycles to waste. Call again in the morning, or now...it's 4:45 here, so it's 3:45 where you are and they aren't closed yet. Hurry!!

Radkat-Oh, a boy...so sad...I think your husband shouldn't give up just yet, keep trying and maybe you'll have another boy. When the time comes, both of you can figure out what to name him. :hugs: to you too. :flower:

nessaw-Sorry you're feeling down in the dumps today. Maybe you can get in to see the consultant as well. Is there any possibility of you going to see someone else? Do they have your records and such? Maybe they share information, and it'll be ok to talk to someone now, and then talk to your consultant again when they get back from the holiday. :hugs:

Sis-Yeah for your thyroid doctor getting to the bottom of things. I'm happy she's going to try to help you. I hope she can find some answers. 

No exciting update for me to report. I'm not feeling a thing...just biding my time. Kindara, the other app that I use to track my cycles, has me listed for AF being here starting on Monday. FFoe has me listed for AF this Friday, so I'm torn as to when to really expect her. My temperatures are back to being fairly steady, but is it too little too late? I'm happy AF's not here yet. I'm going out with my gf tonight for dinner, and we have a lot of catching up to do. She has two babies with donor sperm, and used Shady Grove, so this time I'll be listening! hee hee. :wine:

Yesterday when I got to work I suggested to hubs that he needed to go on and schedule the SA for Friday because we DTD yesterday morning. That would be a 3 day wait. I'm trying not to badger him just yet because he may have made his appointment and just didn't tell me, although I think that's unlikely. If AF gets here and he hasn't scheduled his test I'm really going to be mad because I'll have to go in for 3 day bloods, and I was hoping we'd know all the information by the time I go for my u/s and bloodwork. I think he's pretty nervous, but still. SO, the freak WHAT?! I was really pouty with him this morning, so maybe he'll wonder. He probably thinks I just woke up in a bad mood because I was running a little bit late and we had to share the bathroom. I have one full and two half bathrooms. His alarm goes off at 5a, and he doesn't wake up until 6 or so. I asked him to stop that alarm. My temping time is 5:30/5:45, and his alarm ruins my morning because he doesn't get up. :growlmad: HA!!HA!!


----------



## Radkat

Wish - I'm so glad you finally got the HSG scheduled. I would definitely call and see if you can get it earlier. Maybe get on their cancelation list? Sucks all the work you had to do for it. Your acupuncture lady sounds great. I'm so intrigued by acupuncture. 

Sis - How great that your holistic dr is going to help you out. BTW, at my appointment today I asked if there were any supplements that I could be taking to help and my doctor said 4mg of folic acid in case I did have MTHFR and a baby aspirin in case there were any clotting issues. She said there were no side effects to either so no harm in taking them even if I haven't been diagnosed with those issues. 

Nessaw - I'm sorry about the mess up in scheduling with you doctor. What is the deal with doctors? Hope you can get the answers you need.

Kfs - Glad you're feeling positive about scheduling some testing with your doctor. Sounds like a really good plan. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Wish4another1

Ok ladies I called back and asked the nurse to ask the other hospital and now my HSG is on Friday at 2pm... 

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

thank you for encouraging me to call back - I love you ladies!!! :hugs:


----------



## moni77

glad it worked out wish.

terri - I thought I was bad with the snooze button....but wow.


----------



## Sis4Us

That A Girl Wish I knew u could get it done!!! :happydance:

Radkat yes I take baby Asprin daily and 2400mcgm of Folic acid!! ;)
Just worried cuz when my PRrimary Dr gave me the antibiotics he said to stop the Asprin another reason I want the test ... baby stopped growing around then!
It was prob something Genetic like yours w the low doubling and all but I'll never know and it Sux! :(

Terri have fun at Dinner!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Interesting thing she gave me today!!!
Thought u guys might like it crazy how much leads to infertility!!

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/27d4aa8817f4d9c9d501f4666ad778b0_zps95bf65bf.jpg


----------



## terripeachy

HA!!HA!! I don't even know what I'm reading! Thanks...my stomach is a grumbling.

Wish-Yeah, happy dance is right!! :happydance: So glad you called back and told them how urgent it is/was that you get it done prior to CD9. Now it's on CD5, right? Let's just hope AF is out of town by then, although, I'm sure it doesn't matter that much. SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!! It's about time you get what you want. 

Moni-I know, right? He's the worst! I feel bad always complaining about the minor things, but they are only minor things, so it's ok, right? hee hee. He has these grandiose plans about getting up early and going to work early, but he's a primper, and no matter what time he wakes up, everything has to be PERFECT before he leaves the house, so I know his dreams of getting up early are simply dreams. HA! If I think about it, I'll spray perfume as I'm running out the door, and call it a day whether it hits my neck or not! :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

I know it's kinda hard from the pic but it basically tells u that Low this can lead to MC or this can lead to fetus abnormalities !!! 
Oldermom is that kinda some stuff u were tested for??

Oh also forgot I go 4/8 for my Consult after MC so I'll be making sure he has my concerns written down!!


----------



## USUKLove07

Are antibiotics not safe to take while ttc? I'm due to ovulate in a few days, I'm on amoxicillin, and having my rc done around the time I ovulate. My RE clinic had no answers for me when I asked if taking antibiotics and having a rc is safe. They told me to ask my dentist! You'd think that my RE would be responsible for that. The nurse at my clinic is rude and not helpful at all.


----------



## kfs1

USUK - Amoxicillin is a category B antibiotic which is supposedly safe for pregnant women to use. That being said, some women on this board have had negative experiences while on antibiotics. I think that's crazy that your RE doesn't have an answer for you! I would ask again. I'm sorry - I know that's not much of an answer.

Wish - glad you finally got that HSG scheduled and that it won't interfere with your O. :)

Terri - you stay on that hubby of yours!!

Nessaw - I'm sorry about your appointment. What is it with doctors??? I hope you're able to straighten everything out. :(

Radkat - Aw, I'm so sorry hun. I would say to just give yourselves some time to heal and see how you feel about the name situation down the road. I don't see any reason why you couldn't still use that name but just wait and see how you feel about it when you get that next BFP. I hope you and your husband are doing OK. :hugs:

Erose - hope all is well with you!

Morning/afternoon Sis, Older, Atty, Moni, and everyone else!

AF came in full force this morning - no surprise though. My husband and I were so sick this month, and while we BDd through it all, I'm not sure that I'd trust the quality of those eggs & sperm - not to mention that we were both on antibiotics. Still - sigh - another month down the tubes.

Anyway, I talked to my husband about his SA and he simply said - "Sure - OK." Like it was nothing. I'll be scheduling my bloods for tomorrow since day 3 of my period falls on Saturday. I'm kinda nervous that it's going to reveal something terrible. :wacko:


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> I know it's kinda hard from the pic but it basically tells u that Low this can lead to MC or this can lead to fetus abnormalities !!!
> Oldermom is that kinda some stuff u were tested for??
> 
> Oh also forgot I go 4/8 for my Consult after MC so I'll be making sure he has my concerns written down!!

Many of these things encompass the supplements my doc suggested I take:
CoQ10, an antioxidant (resveratrol, pycnogenol), vit D3, lowered carbs/refined carbs/sugar, lower or eliminate caffeine (which I will start after the surgery). He also has me taking a probiotic (as my intestines have been temporarily damaged by gluten), and a fish oil supplement.


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome USUK all I can say is I had to get a RC in my TWW 7dpo actually no Antbiotics though and I got my BFP 2 days later!! 
Sadly it ended in MC when I got Strep at 6wks!!! :(

I would say it's better to get it done as soon as possible if u are afraid it will interfere W O wait until AF shows if it does but if it doesn't then u will be having to wait until 2nd TRi!! 
I had another one pop up after I got PG and I don't think I could have dealt w that pain for 3Mos :nope: GL


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes Oldermom I already take a lot of that stuff
Cq10 probiotic VitD3 B12 B6 added VitC at low dose and I need to start my fish oil again!!
I too need to watch what I eat and cut out the soda :nope:

Check out my temp drop looks like O is upon us :) going to get my Beta this AM and then hangin out at the house getting stuff done B4 Sat!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls! Wow, I'm going to need some serious time to get caught up on this thread, lol! I'll do that later on my lunch break. In the meantime, I thought I'd update.

Surgery went fine. The cyst was the size of a softball. WTF. Seriously, I have no idea where that thing was even fitting in my body. My Dr said he was glad that I even made it through the weekend. Anyway, it's out now, and I'm recovering this week, which really isn't too bad... I'm sore and bloated (yes, that gas they put in there, omg). I get tired from my meds sometimes too. But it's really not that bad compared to when I had the full-blown myomectomy to have a fibroid removed. This recovery is cake compared to that. But I am looking forward to feeling 100% again.

Question: for those of you with experience with cysts... after you've had one removed, did it affect your ovulation at all? I'm only cd7 today, but I've been getting these super dark opks since cd5 (they're so close to being positive, that some might even consider them positive). I dont have any of my CB digitals right now, so not sure what the would say. But I was wondering if the cyst could've just altered my hormones so much that I have an abundance of LH right now. And also wondering if I could O early, or late, or what. Anyone's experiences would be appreciated!

Ok, now I need to set aside a good hour or so to catch up on the thread, LOL!


----------



## Sis4Us

Glad u are feeling better Erose and so glad u caught the cyst B4 it ruptured or twisted Ur ovary!!! :)

As far as the O mine was the same but only had my cyst drained not removed they just did US and used I GIANT needle poked thru the VJ wall and went into the cyst to suck all the fluid out!!
So I'm not sure w a removal if it would be the same or not hope it doesn't mess w things but I really think they need to be scanning u while on meds so it doesn't happen again!!
GL


----------



## Sis4Us

AFM didn't get my beta done my BIG forgot something had to bring it to him after dropping off the LO and got stuck at the school for a bit so by the time I got to the Lab they were packed and I Dont have time to sit all day I'll go TOM!!

Took a 88&#8364; test and I still have a shadow so maybe Im not going to O just yet Vjean did your beta have to be Zero B4 U Od after the D&C??

Hope everyone is well its almost FRI!!!


----------



## garfie

Er - glad it all went well Hun omg the gas:blush: my cyst was many years ago at least over 13 - I fell pregnant pretty quickly after having mine out Hun but I know they also scraped away some endo at the same time so possible that helped to:wacko:

I would just keep on testing if you are not temp taking it may be possible your body will try but not o - I would expect your hormones to be a bit out :flower:

A soft ball is that the same size as a grapefruit (mine sadly ruptured) and ouchie the pain and the gas :blush::blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Sis - I would say even if it's a shadow there is still some
Hcg there - hoping is goes blank soon - that's a bitter sweet moment:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Radkat

Terri - How's DH doing with the SA? Hope he follows through. How'd dinner and talk with your friend go?

Wish - Soooo happy you got your HSG date changed! That's so much better. Persistence pays off! :thumbup:

Kfs - Sorry about AF. Sounds like DH is on board for the SA though, right? That's good news. 

ERose - A softball?! (and Garfie with a grapefruit?!) No wonder it hurt. Crazy. Glad you're OK.

Sis and Oldermom - Sounds like you both are doing the supplement thing. They make me feel like I'm doing something to help this whole situation. Do you both feel like the CoQ10 is a good thing? I was looking into that too. I have to take 10 400mg pill to get the 4g of folic acid. Crazy, but they're small. 

Welcome, USUK!:flower:

Thanks for everyone's support on the DH/MC/boy thing. It just sucks. I really think he'll come around and want to pass the name one if we do have a boy, it's just hard now. Seeing the sex made the whole thing more "real" somehow. I took a OPK since we got the go ahead yesterday and it was negative. I'm pretty sure I o'd last weekend, so we're out for this cycle, but at least we don't have to prevent anymore. Here's hoping for a May BFP. :coffee:


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Glad you're back and everything went well. I'll keep my fingers crossed that your hormones are NOT out of wack and things get to back to normal quickly. Sorry you have bad gas and bloating too.

kfs1-Sorry again. :hugs: I'm glad your hubs is so on board with the SA. He's probably been waiting for you to ask. My hubs mentioned it to me yesterday that he is going this Friday. I didn't even have to bring it up. He also said that he's taking the whole day off. Not sure why other than his boss said to take Friday off, but that's fine by me. I hope the results come out fine. It is nerve wracking though, but in this case, it's better to know than not know.

Radkat-Yeah, just take it easy for now and see what the future holds. I have a feeling, when the boy comes, he will be blah blah blah V. How impressive a name is 'the fifth?' So regal. hee hee. 

garfie-How are you doing?

Sis-Sorry you're still getting positive HPTs. I think your temp drop today is definitely gearing up for O. Your charts are so consistent. Lucky...

Wish-Don't forget to take an aspirin before your procedure tomorrow. You'll need it!

My gf told me last night that she tried 8 IUIs with her donor sperm. That, I definitely don't remember her telling me, but I'm sure it was really frustrating to talk about so she chose not to. I didn't ask how many times she tried IVF, but I think it was two the first time and maybe only one the second time. We closed the restaurant down with all of our blabber. Dinner was good too. We went to this place called www.delmarvasoutherncafe.com. Their chicken and waffles were good. I didn't like their mac and cheese though. I'll admit, I'm a mac and cheese snob. They only had tortellini listed and I'm like 'if a place says MAC and cheese, it needs to have macaroni.' So then I asked if they actually had macaroni, and the lady said they did, so I got it, and it wasn't that good. I should've just not ordered it. I like my grandma's mac and cheese, and mine (she taught me). I don't even try others' very often. Will I ever stop talking about food? Probably not. :rofl: And in other news, our wedding album came in the mail last night. It is so beautiful. I'll change my avatar to one of my wedding pics tomorrow.


----------



## Sis4Us

I've heard only good things about about Coq10 so I take it I figured w my past MC and Thyriod issues it can't hurt to have stronger eggs I've even been making DH take them it's suppose to help sperm also!!

Just make sure u get a Ubiquinol and a good brand mine are the Natural Factors if u are vegan u might shop at a whole foods kinda place they usually have the better brands or a All natural Vitamin shop that's where I go!!

:hi: Terri we posted at the same time AGAIN :rofl: that's what I thought about my temp this Am but my OPKs was blank and still getting a shadow on IC HPT so maybe next week like I thought B4! :shrug:

I'm not sure if I'll make it to the dentist Tom I have so much to do for the party and my Jaw is still hurting so I'm not sure what I should do!! :nope:


----------



## ERosePW

Sis4Us said:
 

> Glad u are feeling better Erose and so glad u caught the cyst B4 it ruptured or twisted Ur ovary!!! :)
> 
> As far as the O mine was the same but only had my cyst drained not removed they just did US and used I GIANT needle poked thru the VJ wall and went into the cyst to suck all the fluid out!!
> So I'm not sure w a removal if it would be the same or not hope it doesn't mess w things but I really think they need to be scanning u while on meds so it doesn't happen again!!
> GL

Oh I guess I wrote that wrong... They drained mine too. Although, I had no idea they sucked it out thru my vag until you just mentioned that! No wonder I had some bleeding for a day. I forgot, that's obviously why they put a pad in there, duh. I was all drugged up, so I forgot about that. So hopefully my O will be normal. Thanks Sis! And yes, I'm seeing an RE for the first time next Wed. :) I'll suggest Femara from now on, and an RE will monitor me for sure. Thanks again dear. :flower:


----------



## ERosePW

garfie said:


> Er - glad it all went well Hun omg the gas:blush: my cyst was many years ago at least over 13 - I fell pregnant pretty quickly after having mine out Hun but I know they also scraped away some endo at the same time so possible that helped to:wacko:
> 
> I would just keep on testing if you are not temp taking it may be possible your body will try but not o - I would expect your hormones to be a bit out :flower:
> 
> A soft ball is that the same size as a grapefruit (mine sadly ruptured) and ouchie the pain and the gas :blush::blush:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I think a grapefruit is a bit bigger than a softball. Bless your heart!! I heard that rupturing causes even more pain, so I can't imagine!! And yes, that gas messes you up for a a few days. I def felt it in my shoulders and moving throughout my body, ugh. I'm temping still, so I'm watching it. The temps are still pre-O temps, so hoping if I do O, that it'll be in a week or so when it won't be painful to BD. Thanks Hun!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Good deal Erose It might delay O a few days but hopefully not wipe it out Completely I think mine was drained in june or July I'll look at my charts and see!!

It was July I think CD2 and I still took Femara Cd3-7 that month!!


----------



## terripeachy

Well girls, it's not official yet but I'm pretty sure a b[%]!|^ with a broom is on her way. I'm not feeling good about things tonight. :cry: I'm sure tomorrow is doomsday and I'll get my bloodwork done on Saturday or Monday. *sigh*


----------



## Sis4Us

Boo for AF Terri hope she keeps away but at least u will get Ur Blood work done and have more info for next Cycle!!! :hugs:

I'm not having a good nite DH talked to a Coworker and got all freaked out cuz his wife had 7 MCs and now has a ton of health issues so he told me no more trying :( WHAT
Just like that we've been fighting all nite and now I'm just even more lost than I was after the MC :cry:

My tooth still hurts so I'm afraid to go to the dentist but I know I need to oh and Bday party Sat yea should be Interesting!! :(


----------



## ERosePW

Oh no, Sis!! I can't believe he's pulling that right now! That's the last thing you want/need to hear. :( I know he has your health in mind and is just concerned, but he must understand how badly you want to keep going with this. I'm sure he'll change his mind after some time passes. It was probably just from his initial shock of hearing about this other girl's health issues, and it scared him. Give him a few days. He'll come around, don't you think?

Terri, sooo sorry you're feeling the b!t$& on the broom coming. :( Urg. I'll hold out hope anyway though since she hasn't arrived just yet. I'll be here willing her to stay the hell away!


----------



## Future Mom

:hugs::hugs::hugs: for Sis. OH is always telling me not to read stuff on the internet about other people's sad losses cuz he doesn't want me to be sad. Hopefully your DH will stop talking to others who make him sad and you can get back to the BD-ing soon.

ERose - I'm glad that the cyst thing went well. Here's hoping for a quick recovery and BFP asap! :thumbup:

Terri - sorry about the witch. BFP in May sounds good. :happydance:

AFM, sorry for TMI, but I'm still bleeding - almost two weeks since I started spotting before the MC. Does anyone know if that's normal? It's slowing down now but I'm still super tired. I really want to get back to normal so I can have a normal AF and then back to :sex: - hoping for BFP in May! I'm going to my doctor on Saturday morning - maybe she'll know if this is normal. :shrug:

Hope everyone else is doing great! :flower:


----------



## VJean

Sis4Us said:


> AFM didn't get my beta done my BIG forgot something had to bring it to him after dropping off the LO and got stuck at the school for a bit so by the time I got to the Lab they were packed and I Dont have time to sit all day I'll go TOM!!
> 
> Took a 88 test and I still have a shadow so maybe Im not going to O just yet Vjean did your beta have to be Zero B4 U Od after the D&C??
> 
> Hope everyone is well its almost FRI!!!

Sis, my HCG was not zero before I ovulated. It was really low, but I still had a shadow of a line on ICs. Hope your O is on it's way!


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry- I haven't been able to catch up in awhile! I always feel like I need to spend more time catching up with this thread.

Oh Sis, sorry with all you've gone through that now you have to worry about DH's attitude toward it all too! I know with mine, he just doesn't want to see me unhappy, so thinks that just completely removing the thing making me unhappy with solve the problem. I hope you O soon! :hugs:

terri- it looks like the end of your cycle might be good to get it over with and start a new one- but that's coming from someone who has had long anovulatory cycles and been stuck in limbo! Good luck to your DH for his SA!

future mom- sorry you're still bleeding :hugs: I have no idea what is normal, but glad you're seeing your Dr soon!

ERose- A softball sounds massive! Glad you've got it taken care of now! i hope your recovery is quick.

Radkat- sorry about the boy news. It must have been hard for your DH, but I hope he still feels like he can use the name.

Hope everyone else is doing well! :hi:

I've been on the Metformin for a week now. I'm happy to report the side effects of bathroom issue were only on the first day- though I'm having the opposite issue from the iron pills so that might be the reason! But, my chart has gone from looking like a weird happy face to looking like a proper chart, so I'm hopeful that I actually ovulated and my temps will stay up. I'm going to wait for a few more temps before I get excited and join the testing thread though.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Sorry that AF is on her way :nope: but glad you'll be getting your bloods done. We'll be "blood testing" buddies now.

Sis - Sorry that your husband is feeling this way but as someone said earlier, it's similar to googling horror stories. Just because that happened to someone else, that doesn't mean it's going to happen to you. Look at how different all of our stories are?? Just give it a few days - I'm sure he'll come around. :hugs:

Erose - I'm sorry that you had to go through all of that with your cyst but I'm glad you're on the mend and feeling somewhat better.

Future - I only had a very early loss so I'm no help - just sending :hugs: and I hope the bleeding stops soon.

Hi everyone else. Happy weekend!

Headed to get my bloods at 9:45 today. Nervous to see the results but at least I'm moving forward.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Yeah! I'm glad someone is in the same place I am. 

Wish-Good luck today. I'm praying everything goes well this morning with your HSG. And have a safe trip to Chicago.

Fezzle-I've never been so happy to see crosshairs on your chart. Woohoo..

Sis-What?! Your husband cannot listen to other people's horror stories. That husband probably doesn't even know if she really did have 7 MCs. It is a little odd that he was talking to another guy about that at work, though. They love us! hee hee. You really do need to go get your teeth taken care of though. I'm sure you'll still have a fun time at the party on Saturday. 

Vjean-Hey there!

Erose-Thanks for the positivity. I need it today. Big time. :friends:

Futuremom-Not sure, babe..I'm glad you have an appointment set up though.

I'm in denial of AF. I had a quarter size clotty drop this morning, and I just feel really crampy. I don't want to call the specialist yet to set up bloods, but I'm thinking that when I do call, I'll set it up for tomorrow at some point or Monday. It'll be CD4 if today turns into a full day. They said I can do the bloodwork on CD2-4. 

I'm going out tonight on a double date with my coworker. I don't know how great I'll be feeling, but I'm going to put on a good face. I also sent out invitations for my 40th birthday party last night. I'm going to have a crab feast in Annapolis. My bday is mid May. I hope we can sit outside. That would be perfect. And...I love gifts, but I told everyone-no gifts, just a funny card. I think I'm getting old. :jo: NO GIFTS??!! hee hee. 

Atty? Yoohoo....

SPP-If you're stalking, we're still thinking about you, and miss you!


----------



## Wish4another1

kfs and Terri - good luck today on those blood draws and FX all your numbers are good :flower::hugs:

Sis - I am sorry your hubs wants to nix the trying... I agree with the others my guess is he doesn't like seeing you sad and upset and its the only logical way he can "fix" it - guy so want to fix everything... I hope you can tell him that that solution doesn't fix it - in fact makes you more sad - maybe then he will understand...:hugs:
and tell him to walk away from the horror stories!! 

futuremom - I hope your appointment gives you some answers and some peace on when you can get back to trying! :flower:

fezzle - I thought the same thing as Terri - LOOK CROSSHAIRS for Fezzle!!! :happydance: I think the meds are working and a BFP is just around the corner!!!

Terri - I am hoping that wasn't AF but I guess I can look at the silver lining if it is - yay you can get blood work done - not an impressive Yay... but it will do for now :juggle: and I would so come to your party - it sounds like a ton of fun... and I would get you a gift because you said not too... I am a rebel:haha: (and I know you LOVE gifts)

:howdy: to all you other lovelies out there!!:hugs:

AFM: HSG at 2 today... have to be at the hospital at 1 for my preg test.. uhm not preg... but I know they have to get the "official" test done... I am nervous... about 5 years ago I tried to get Mirena - and two different doctors couldn't get it in :nope: and that is all I can think of - the what if's? and coming face to face with the facts of my tubes are clogged or whatever... and no babies... UGH I will be glad when its done and over...

tomorrow I am walking a 1/2 marathon with my friend who is about 16 weeks prego... they caught on her first month of trying... this is their second - just found out its a boy... I am happy for her - her husband is deployed and this is how they planned it... what a cool idea - planning a pregnancy - :haha: sometimes I just have to make jokes...

Have a wonderful Friday ladies!!! and of course a wonderful weekend!!! :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck with your HSG, Wish!


----------



## kfs1

Wish - HA - a planned pregnancy? So many of my friends planned their timing perfectly. "I don't want to have a baby too close to Christmas!" or "Well, I'm a teacher, so I'll only have a baby if it's over the summer." Seriously? Anytime, anywhere for us girls!!

I'm sorry you're nervous Wish. I'm sure everything will be fine. Good luck - treat yourself later.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-I hope the results come out fine. I thought your appointment was at 9:45 for some reason, but still 2pm is fine too. Congrats to your friend, and have fun at the 1/2 marathon. What a healthy friend you have. C'mon to the party. All are invited. 

I scheduled my bloods for Monday morning prior to going to work. I think there is a test where I can't eat or drink anything after 10, so I didn't want to schedule it for tomorrow morning because a) I want to pretend to sleep in for once (appointments are between 7-8:30a) and b) I want to pretend I'll still be out and about at 10pm. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Radkat

Sis - So here's my thought re: DH's coworker's wife... I'm guessing the health problems caused the MC, not the other way around. I'm not a doctor, but how could MC literally cause health problems. I don't get it.:shrug: Most guys respond to logic, try that one on him. And the fact that it would make you super sad if you couldn't keep TTC. 

Terri - That witch can suck it. At the least the bloods will give you some more info. Have fun tonight. Your bday sounds super fun!

Kfs - Cool that you and Terri will be blood testing buddies. I think it's great to get more info about what's going on.

Future Mom - I'm not sure if bleeding for that long is normal, but you might have your doctor check you for anemia, especially if you're feeling tired. Take care of yourself, sweetie.

Hi Vjean! :hi:

Fezzle - Hooray for crosshairs! Sorry about the meds induced tummy troubles.

Wish - Good luck with your HSG. I'm sure things will be fine. That's great that you're doing a 1/2 marathon! It's a great length of race. Long enough to feel like a badass but not so long you have a long recovery. Good luck with dealing with the lucky preggo. I have a friend who has done the same thing - with 3 pregnancies. OK she started at 21 but still!

SPP - As Terri said, we're thinking of you. Come back when you're ready. :hugs:

AFM - Nothing much going on. Since I missed my O, I'm just waiting for AF to get back to TTC for real!


----------



## VJean

:hi: Ladies!

I'm here...still reading and following y'all. 

I can't believe everyone getting blood work, HSGs, etc lately. I'm really hoping for some good news. It's been a while since this thread has had some of that! Paitiently waiting to see who is next!:coffee:

Terri, your birthday sounds fantastic! My birthday is coming up in May as well, and so is my DD1 (she'll be 19). I think she and I are planning an overnight trip to a little town in Texas (Fredericksburg). We'll just grab dinner and spend the night, then spend the next day shopping in the cute little shops. Should be fun!

Radkat, so sorry for your hubby! What a tough position to be in. I hope you get another :bfp: soon. 

Erin, your cyst sounds so scary! I'm glad they were able to drain it and hope you are feeling better!

:hi: to everyone else!


----------



## Wish4another1

Well Ladies quick update as I should really do some work today :haha:

HSG was quick - not really painful just weird... left tube completely block - right tube flowed like a river... one more thing - my uterus is flipped - it partially lays on my bladder but dr said it doesn't matter :shrug:
I don't know how I feel yet...
I have two thoughts - one it could've been like that my entire life since this is the first HSG I've ever had...:coffee::shrug:
two - the FE said I had a 5% chance of conceiving naturally - now is that 2.5% ??? :nope: :cry: 

It truly seems like a miracle is what we will need... next up DH's SA on 14th... I pray we see some improvement or this whole thing might be done...:shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish Big :hugs: sometimes they can unblock the tube I think but I'm not sure if u want to go thru All that!! 
Did they give it a lot of pressure to try and open it usually if it's blocked it hurts like H3ll when they try it seems like they didn't :shrug:
Also there are a ton of ladies on here W one tube it might take Scans to know when u r ovulating from the good tube but it possible :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Afm went to the dentist 4fillings down :) haven't talked to DH All day he went and played Golf !!
But he didn't turn down :sex: last night but what guys do???! :haha:


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - no he didn't try to unblock it - I mean it didn't go anywhere on the left side - totally white. (no dye at all).. its ok...


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> I'm not having a good nite DH talked to a Coworker and got all freaked out cuz his wife had 7 MCs and now has a ton of health issues so he told me no more trying :( WHAT
> Just like that we've been fighting all nite and now I'm just even more lost than I was after the MC :cry:

He was probably just trying to make you feel better in some mannish-practical-infuriating way. Don't be too hard on him, but I agree with Wish on this, also tell him that not trying will make you sadder and won't solve any issue you have right now. M/C's causing health problems? Hmmm on that...doesn't sound terribly likely.





Wish4another1 said:


> HSG was quick - not really painful just weird... left tube completely block - right tube flowed like a river...
> I don't know how I feel yet...
> I have two thoughts - one it could've been like that my entire life since this is the first HSG I've ever had...:coffee::shrug:
> two - the FE said I had a 5% chance of conceiving naturally - now is that 2.5% ??? :nope: :cry:
> 
> It truly seems like a miracle is what we will need... next up DH's SA on 14th... I pray we see some improvement or this whole thing might be done...:shrug:

:hugs: Wish, don't give up! You have an answer now, one of your tubes was blocked. It really can have a profound effect on fertility. Were they able to take care of it there, or will it require something more intensive? I can't answer whether or not you have had the blockage your whole life, but it seems unlikely given you had no trouble in the past getting pregnant and now you DO have trouble. Also, a lot of sperm issues have fixes. Even if they do find an issue, they will likely be able to find a way around the problem somehow. 
Strength, girl! You know you have it!!:bodyb::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Oh, and I think I remember you saying you wouldn't be around when DH had his SA? Well, I think you should give him a *ahem* personal phonecall (Skype is better :blush:) three days before the test to buck up his numbers.

ERose: I am glad you are on the mend! Wowzers that is a HUGE cyst (garfie, too)! My cyst knocked my next cycle for a loop, but the one after that was fine (but I didn't have mine drained). 

Terri: Sorry about the big bad hag. But at least now you can have your bloods and get some freaking answers!!

Fezzle: Glad the metformin is working! :thumbup: Sometimes all our bodies need is a little tweak!

:flower: To everyone else!!


----------



## oldermom1975

Radkat said:


> Sis and Oldermom - Sounds like you both are doing the supplement thing. They make me feel like I'm doing something to help this whole situation. Do you both feel like the CoQ10 is a good thing? I was looking into that too. I have to take 10 400mg pill to get the 4g of folic acid. Crazy, but they're small.

Yes on the CoQ10 thing- it was one of the few supplements both FE's we went to suggested.
:hugs::hugs::hugs: about the name. I can see why it would be so important to him, and how knowing the gender can make it so much more personal. I agree with everyone else on this- give him time, and he will come around. And perhaps picturing your little guy can help with the grieving process...he is certainly hugging you from afar. :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I got my beta back it is 14 I go again Mon to verify its lower!!

Is 14 low enough to O Vjean cuz I've had EWCM for 2 days now :shrug:

Lovely chart Oldermom!! :)

DH has been stressing about work BAD I mean REAL Bad so maybe he's worried about that and Providing for us All... he usually Over reacts about that and stresses even more!!
We BD last nite though so IDK :shrug: I told him I'm already 38 I'm not going to try much longer we got a BFP 1st try after a break for 3mos from meds I think if we keep his count up we can do it and I'm not going to keep going after another Loss I can't there is now way I could Handle 7 MC!!! :(


----------



## Future Mom

:hugs: for Wish. Did they tell you anything about unblocking it? :friends: 

I'm off to the doctor tomorrow morning for first appointment since mc. :argh:

Hope everyone else has a great weekend! :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-as usual, I agree with Oldermom. One test down, one to go, and yes, people have successful pregnancies with one tube blocked. Before you throw in the towel, I would wait for the results from the SA and go from there. 

Oldermom-Thanks for checking in. You always give such good advice. And yeah, I'm eager to get my bloodwork done. I even stayed out until 10:30 today, so I'm glad I changed my appointment to Monday. hee hee. I'm ready for some freaking answers! hee hee. Although, I have an idea I know what it is. :jo:

Sis-Way to go on getting those fillings done. I hope you're mouth is feeling a bit better, and I think you are probably right about your DH and his job. A lot of men consider their job EVERYTHING, so if that's at risk, he is probably just completely stressed about that, and then having you upset isn't helping, having the MC isn't helping either and he would rather just go play golf and not think about any of it. I would just let him do what he needs to do and both of you will come out of this feeling a-ok.

Well, today was the day that hubs was supposed to go to his SA. He took his car to the shop first thing this morning, and didn't get it back until 4:30. It was too late by then, so I guess we'll have to wait until next Friday at the latest. I should be ready to party by Sunday evening, so we can work out all the bad :spermy: then and take a break until whenever he plans to go. That will definitely work for me.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi my girlies! I'm back home from our longggg vacation and still working on getting unpacked/settled in. Please indulge me with my recap:

We went to Las Vegas for a wedding, wherin there was a lot of emotion because the bride's (my BFF's sister's) mother passed away from cancer and wasn't there for her youngest child's wedding. And when her father gave her away on behalf of himself and her mother, there wasn't a dry eye in the crowd. Until the pastor asked everyone to be seated...and some girl's chair broke and she was flailing around with her legs in the air, her sunglasses all catywompass falling off her face, and people rushing to help her get upright and into a new chair...and everyone laughed and it broke the sadness in what was meant to be a very happy occasion. I still believe the bride's mom had something to do with the ordeal to add some light and laughter to the event! 

So, we stayed 10 days in Vegas, also visiting family we have there and it was such a great time! Vegas is always a great time, lets be honest! Then, my daughter and I flew into Arizona and spent time visiting friends and family for another 2 weeks and it was so nice to reconnect with everyone. 

I don't know how many of you are away from your "roots," but getting back to them sure does the soul some good. It puts things into perspective about where you came from, who you were before this crazy TTC struggle, and it's a reminder that we are all just wandering about on this crazy blue and green marble doing the best we can. 

I've had a chance to really read through all the posts I missed during my time away and WHOA. Oh my stars, so much going on. Please know I've read all your stories through mc recoveries, horrid cysts, various testing, SA appts., doggie adoptions, HSGs, AFs, O's, tempings, frustrating scenarios and all else. 

After being gone for a month its difficult to catch up and respond with my thoughts for everyone, just KNOW my thoughts are with everyone in what you're going through at this moment in your lives, and your cycles. 

During vacation, after experiencing the joys of a pregnancy announcement, 2 baby showers, and spending time with some little bitty ones who have recently been added to families, it makes me overwhelmed with the happiness of these blessings. And it also makes me wonder when more of the ladies on this site will be able to experience these blessings. In real life, people are getting pregnant and having babies and it's wonderful! I just wish that kind of happiness could also be spread around this thread, because we're all "real people, in real life." And after all that everybody has gone through with trying to conceive, I'm so ready to start seeing babies being born, (with Mommas who are so tired they don't remember the last time they took a shower), on this thread. So prayers to everyone to keep on, keeping on until we get there! <3 Katie


----------



## Sis4Us

So glad to have U back Katie!! :)

Terri iDK I swear the fillings made my teeth more sensitive on the opposite side of the RC tooth so I'm not sure how I'm going to Eat!! :haha:
That's OK I need to loose some weight! ;)

I have the boys Bday Tom so I will be busy Cooking and Dealing w a House full of teenagers sine it suppose to Rain :( so I might be MIA!!

Hope everyone has a Great weekend!!


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. Future 2 weeks is def normal. I had nearly 3 wks with both my mc and afraid to say it stopped and came back again with both as well. Hope it stops soon for you. At this stage I know I just wanted to get back to normal.x


----------



## kfs1

Katie - loved reading about your trip. It sounds like you had such a great time and were really able to reconnect with loved ones. The story about the wedding and the chair breaking - I ABSOLUTELY believe that was her mother's spirit. So amazing. You're so sweet to read through all of the missed threads. Thanks so much for the positive thoughts for all of us ladies. I can't WAIT to be so overwhelmed and tired from being a first-time mom. :) At least we're all lucky in that we won't take any moments for granted when it finally happens for us. xoxoxox to all you wonderful ladies.


----------



## terripeachy

I just wanted to write down all the upcoming testing, so I can refer to it later if need be. kfs1-I also posted it on the testing thread for you.

The tests that I am getting on Monday are Estradiol, Prolactin, FSH, LH, TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone), genetic testing and the ultrasound. Last week I had CBC (full blood panel or complete blood count) and AMH and STD testing along with rubella, blood type, and other random blood stuff. It's a lot, but hopefully I won't have to give that many vials. My blood has been flowing pretty well lately, so I just have to remember to make sure to drink a lot of water on Sunday.

Sis-Best birthday wishes to your sons today, and have a great time. 

Katie-So glad to have you back. I missed you. Yes, :dog: adoptions. hee hee. You're making me cry with your post this morning. My mom was not at my wedding, and my dad was trying to say something funny about my mom, and I cried the entire walk down. So of course, everyone else was crying. Then, during my vows, I sounded like a ghost (so wobbly and steadily increasing in octave). I finally heard my voice, and then busted out laughing. You guys don't know, but I have a hillbilly laugh, and every time I laugh, everyone else starts laughing, so we went from tears to laughing as well, and then we all had a great time from then on out. It was too funny. I may be able to input the audio in here. I'll try it in a bit. I can only download it in MP4 format, and i have it in MP3 format. Grrrr....I'm listening to it again. So great!

I'm glad you got back to your roots and got to visit tons of family and friends. I bet all were very happy to see you. Let me go find that audio tape. I'm doing taxes this morning. blargh..I hope we don't owe.


----------



## moni77

hello ladies. Wish sorry about the blockage but you do have another one. My guess is the 5% is taking into account the blockage. A normal person has a 20% chance of conceiving. I am at the 5% level as well, and the IUIs bring me up to the 20% level.

I had my first of 2 IUIs today - we go again tomorrow. Hubbies sample today was 55mil with abut 50% motility - so he is improving. I had 2 eggs on the left again (both 17 on Thursday) and a smaller one on the right that may or may not have matured. My monitor registered peak today - so that is a good sign that things are working. I am feeling very positive about this month - finding out on Easter seems like a good omen for me.

Doc did mention that my FSH is starting to get high and we may need to speed things up a bit - so I am going to sign up for the IVF classes and tests so that when we are ready for it (hopefully not needed) we can move right into it. I think our plan was 5-6 IUIs first and this is number 4 anyways.


----------



## Fezzle

Wish- sorry about the blockage! 

moni77- good luck with the IUIs!

That just reminded me that I signed OH and I up for a fertility clinic open day when I was freaked out about the receptionist saying my hormones were high- I think we can leave that for now, so I should cancel it, but also curious.


----------



## terripeachy

moni-Good luck with the back to back IUIs. I like your positivity too, although it won't hurt to go to the IVF classes, just in case. I'd rather be ready, myself.

Fezzle-See above. hee hee. Why not??


----------



## Sis4Us

It DS1 (17) and DH (38) Bdays today Terri we have a tin of food and a giant Cake so I'm not dieting today!!!! :haha:

Moni GL w the IUIs hopefully we will be back to those to get another BFP soon!! Still trying All natural this month so who knows!! ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Hope the party was great Sis. 

Moni-Fingers crossed for you today at your appointment!!

I'm about to go catch up with a friend who can sew. I have a pattern for a 1950s style dress, and two of my other girlfriends and I are having it made for our motorcycle convention in TX. I looked online for some white go go boots and can't seem to find any. I hope they have some in spring. Where do those NFL cheerleaders get them? hee hee.


----------



## Sis4Us

Go go boots ???? I usually see them in the Halloween stores and the Adult stores have dress up sections :haha: 
Back in the day b4 DS1 I use to be a cage dancer at a BIG Club Downtown ;)

AFM what's up w my temp I went to bed late cuz of All the boys in my house and slept in but dang Holy Temp jump guess I'll have to see what happens Tom!! :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

I need them for July. I guess I'll have to look in the adult stores. The ones on Amazon have really bad reviews. I guess for a one day thing, who cares but I hate to waste money on cheap stuff. 

Yeah temp jump. That is strange, Sis. Or maybe your temp pattern is still a little :wacko:


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm not sure I had EWCM for a few days now this I'm not sure how I Od but my Cervix even dropped so maybe it's possible and the opks didnt work cuz I still have HCG?? :shrug:

Might just be my sleep pattern last nite I have 7 BIGS upstairs w deep voices laughing and yelling at the ps3!!! :haha:
We will see what TOM brings!!

Have u tried EBay?? What Motorcycle Convention is here where is it?? DH keeps wanting me to take his Nightster and wants to get a bigger one so we can both drive I've just never driven one so big and heavy so IDK!!?


----------



## terripeachy

I'm a Motor Maid, and our national convention is in Kerrville this year. That's my women's motorcycle group. We always go to small towns for convention because there are budgetary restrictions on hotels. Anyway, they are going to San Antone on Sunday, July 6 for a bus tour, but we'll mostly be in and around Kerrville July 8-10. Hopefully I'll have a special concession :yellow: to drive/fly but otherwise I'll be riding down. Can't wait!

I have a Street Bob. If you start riding a bigger bike, you get used to it. I used to think my bike was big and scary, but I got over it a week later. hee hee.


----------



## Radkat

Katie - Your trip sounds great. Glad you were able to do it.
Sis - A house full of teenaged boys? No wonder you didn't sleep.
Terri - It sounds like you and your drs are organized with your tests. That must feel good. Your wedding sounds like it was emotional, sad but mostly happy and funny too. Your motorcycle convention sounds super fun too. I rode dirt bikes as a kid but never as an adult.
Moni - Hope those IUIs lead to a BFP!

AFM - Look at my ridiculous list of supplements! For those who take CoQ10, how much do you take? I got the ubiquinol, if that makes a difference.
Daily:
4g folic acid
Baby aspirin
B100 complex
Omega 3
Prenatal
CoQ10
Af-O:
ACV, probiotic
After AF to O: EPO, vitamin C 
O confirmed: prog cream


----------



## Sis4Us

Don't feel bad Radkat my list is longer I think cuz I take everything seperate !! ::)

As far as the Ubiquinol I take 100-200mg a day depending if I remember at nite!!


----------



## oldermom1975

Hey, Sis- your HCG will add to the darkness you see on the lines of an OPK, so you could be right. EWCM followed by a temp jump, though? You may have ovulated! :)


----------



## oldermom1975

Terri, white go-go boots sound totally awesome! No idea where to find them, though...wait- I found them on amazon, just typed in 'white go-go boots'.

Oops- sorry didn't see that you have already looked there. :dohh:


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies....happy Sunday! I've gotten caught up on the posts and I see a lot of upcoming appts and testing and appts and testing have been done. Good luck to all of you and :hugs: to the ladies who practically had to fight with their doctors to get the tests they wanted! Sheesh. Sometimes I think doctors are so busy being doctors they forget what it feels like to be in a patient's shoes. 

Sis...sorry to hear you DH doesn't want to try anymore but he did BD so maybe he's trying without really saying you guys are trying so he doesn't feel bad? I understand his concern for your health but he can't compare you to another woman and her issues. Hope the birthday festivities went well and ummmmm.... A cage dancer???? Lol. Man, you ladies on this board are full of surprises. I love it! Lol

Erose.....glad all went well with the procedure and you're in recovery mode. :hugs:

Hiya to all the other lovelies.


----------



## Sis4Us

My opks aren't +++ Oldermom they are faint so idk what's up guess we just keep BDing and hope for the best!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Hey Smiles!! How are things coming along? 

Sis-Oh yeah...I meant to be surprised about your cage dancing as well. That's awesome. HA!!HA!! I never would have guessed that about you.

Oldermom-I'll keep looking for those boots. I have seen them before on Zappos also, but today when I looked I didn't find them. I have some time to find/buy something. I am desperate to channel my inner Nancy Sinatra. hee hee. 

Radkat-Why are you taking all that stuff? Just to try it out, or that's what you normally take? Yikes...It's hard enough for me to stick to my two prenatal vitamins. Eek!! hee hee.


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> My opks aren't +++ Oldermom they are faint so idk what's up guess we just keep BDing and hope for the best!!!

Ah, now it makes sense! Sorry about that, you know how you read something and think it says one thing....:wacko:
We are all hoping for you, Sis! :hugs: I hope things even out for you soon!
Cage dancing?!? :bunny: :)




terripeachy said:


> Oldermom-I'll keep looking for those boots. I have seen them before on Zappos also, but today when I looked I didn't find them. I have some time to find/buy something. I am desperate to channel my inner Nancy Sinatra. hee hee.
> 
> Radkat-Why are you taking all that stuff? Just to try it out, or that's what you normally take? Yikes...It's hard enough for me to stick to my two prenatal vitamins. Eek!! hee hee.

Terri, I will keep looking, too!

Radkat, you reminded me to take my own vitamins, today! :haha:


----------



## oldermom1975

Here are a few, Terri! Hope this helps!

https://www.target.com/p/women-s-gogo-boots-white/-/A-10926485
https://www.partycity.com/product/white+go+go+boots.do
https://www.sears.com/search=go go boots
https://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/white-go-go-boots
https://www.pinterest.com/thecfarm/go-go-boots/


----------



## Sis4Us

Well that was when I weighed 95lbs bartend at one club and was spotted dancing a few times after my bar closed and was asked to dance at a New club opening up!!

Fully clothed skimpy clothes but clothes and in a Cage kinda better that way cuz guys can't touch U!!! :haha: 
I also did Promo for other Djs and Raves remember those!! :rofl:
Ok enough of that I'm making myself feel old!!

Boo I see the witch got U Oldermom was this a try cycle I know DH is away :hugs: either way!!


----------



## oldermom1975

Wow, Sis- kudos to you! The last time I weighed 95 pounds was when I was 12! :haha:

Oh, and yes, DH is away :(
We won't get another cycle until June. Bleh. At least it will be after my surgery...I found out that my doc is doing a hysteroscopy and D&C with the laparoscopy, so I am pretty happy about that (I think a D&C helped DH and I get pregnant with DD).


----------



## Sis4Us

Dancing and running like a crazy Bartender will do that for ya!! ;)

That's when I got PG w Ds1 and that 95ibls was long gone and has never ever been back!! :haha:


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Dancing and running like a crazy Bartender will do that for ya!! ;)
> 
> That's when I got PG w Ds1 and that 95ibls was long gone and has never ever been back!! :haha:

I hear ya! I am generally pretty happy with my body shape, and usually don't complain about it (another five pounds off would be nice, though). If I ever see 95 pounds again, however, it will be because I am very sick. My great aunt was 88 pounds when she died (cancer), and she was so, so, sooooo thin. Now every time I think about that, I get very happy with what I have.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Oldermom for the links. That was SOO helpful.

I just got back from the fertility specialist for my CD 4 work. The phlebotomist couldn't find my vein so she had to poke around in both arms. Finally another phlebotomist was able to do it. Phew! I don't mind giving blood, I just like them to poke once and do a good job. ha!

The ultrasound wasn't bad either. I have exactly 12 follicles growing and hopefully one of them will get fertilized this time around. I also had a fibroid on my left side, but she said that if the HSG worked fine, it has probably just been sitting there and isn't an issue. Thank goodness. It scared me when she said there was a fibroid. As far as the follicles go, they like to see >10, so I'm in good shape there for so early in my cycle. I will find out what my bloodwork results are this afternoon, and hubs is going on Wednesday for his analysis. So...I'm feeling pretty good knowing there are follicles, so now we just have to figure out what else is going on, if anything. If everything's fine, I'll be super relieved. We have to make a follow up appointment at some point to go over the plan of action, but I'll talk to the nurse about that when she calls me this afternoon.

At this point, I'm feeling pretty good, but we'll see what my bloodwork has to say.


----------



## Fezzle

I'm glad you have a lot of follicles! Good luck with the blood results. I think fibroids can be harmless a lot of the time- my mom said she had one when she was pregnant with me, but the Dr said it was nothing to worry about. He took it out as a freebie when I was born (c-section)!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay FX the blood comes back Good!!! :)


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - wow 12 follies... that is amazingly good in my book!!! I hope all that blood work comes out pefecto and the hubby does his SA like he is supposed to!!! I am truly happy for you! BFP is on its way!!! :hugs::flower:

Sis - the more I know about you the more you make me smile!!! love the cage dancing!!! :flower:

oldermom - I have no idea what all that surgery is except the D&C...but if that helped get your little one - then bring it on!!! :flower:

I don't think I have ever seen 95lbs...pretty sure I ZOOMED right by it...:haha:

:hi: to all you other lovelies...

AFM: don't feel like posting much but I am reading... I WOG'd a Half marathon Saturday morning (Walk/Jog) and am filming a tv commercial for my auto mechanic today - my car has 351,500 miles on it and they have taken care of it for 10 years - so yeah they can use it for a commercial!!
Have a great day ladies!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-What kind of car do you have? That's awesome that you're going to be in a commercial! Are you still in Chicago? Thanks..I looked up the numbers for those follicles and 12 is definitely in the "good" range. If you have >20, you most likely have PCOS, and if you have a low number, I think it's possible that you may not get pregnant. So yeah, I'm pleased with 12.

I have been 95 pounds, but I don't remember what age I was. Now I'm about 126/127 (after being in the Bahamas), but my normal is about 130-135 I think. I don't have a scale. I remember when I bought my house in 2001, I was about 118. So skinny! hee hee. I'm 5'6, but all legs.


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - I have a 2000 nissan maxima... If it were possible I'd never have a different car!! 
I don't even want to talk about weight I gained 2lbs from Friday morning to Sunday morning and I am already 10lba heavier than I want to be!!! Arghhhhh
And no I haven't left for Chicago yet - tomorrow morning if it doesn't get cancelled...


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Great news about your results. Hope your bloods come back just as good!

Wish - Hugs to you. Hope you're doing OK over there.

Hi everyone else!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-When do you get your results?


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my OPK is even lighter today so I'm not sure what to make of the CM :shrug:

DH has to go outta town for a few days so FX it take awhile for O!!


----------



## Radkat

Sis - I LOVE that you were a cage dancer. We all have our past lives, huh? If anyone saw me dancing, they definitely wouldn't invite me to do it in front of people. Hope DH is around to catch that egg. 

Terri - Your results sound fantastic. That must be such a relief.

Wish - Congrats on the half! And the commercial! That's awesome! I had a car that I loved like that, then some jerk pulled out in front of me and totaled it. I was :growlmad:.



terripeachy said:


> Radkat-Why are you taking all that stuff? Just to try it out, or that's what you normally take? Yikes...It's hard enough for me to stick to my two prenatal vitamins. Eek!! hee hee.

Ha, Terri, sometimes I ask myself the same thing! If you really want to know, instead of that being a "you're crazy, lady" comment :haha: - 

Here's why:
4g folic acid (for possible MTHFR gene, sometimes older ladies just have a harder time utilizing folic acid), baby aspirin (possible clotting issue, general improved blood flow to uterus, improved lining), B100 complex (this was initially to increase my LP, not sure if I need it for that anymore. It is good for mental/physical stress though. Hello, TTC anyone?), Omega 3 (I always take these. Good for heart, brain, mood.), Prenatal, CoQ10 (good for cellular/egg energy and egg development. Separating all those chromosomes is hard work!), ACV, probiotic (both of these are for an improved environment for sperm), EPO, vitamin C (both of these are for better CM. I rarely have much EWCM.), prog cream (just in case).

Whew. That is pretty crazy, but I kinda believe in everything, so unless it gets overwhelming, then I think I'll keep it up. 

Hope everyone is doing well! :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for the cheers on good follicles! I really wanted to know. I see all these vitamins and supplements being thrown around, but like I said, I can hardly take my prenatals so I don't want to take anything else unless I absolutely have to, so it's just interesting why/what people take and whether they take it because they really think it works or someone just suggested that they take it. take take give. hee hee. 

B100-I think I probably need B1000. :rofl: HA!!HA!! Just kidding. I think I'm pretty chill about this whole thing, aside from it not happening as quickly as I would suspect. I really like reading about others more than thinking about myself. My nurse probably called my cell phone, even though I don't have it on during work hours. I keep writing that they can call me at work until 3:30 and then call my cell. I'm betting she called my cell and left a message. I guess I have 29 minutes to find out. :)


----------



## kfs1

terripeachy said:


> kfs1-When do you get your results?

Have to wait until at least Wednesday for mine. Grrrr.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my beta for Today was 5 so I go for my Consult Tom and they will do a few more test and a scan!! 

Just hoping O hold off until DH can get back home!!!


----------



## terripeachy

I hope your O date waits for hubs too, Sis. fxfx
What does 5 mean on a beta? I'm so clueless about all this stuff.


----------



## Future Mom

Hey ladies,

My doctor confirmed today that I had a miscarriage. HCG was at 467 on Saturday (which is normal for 5 weeks, not 14) and she wants me to keep going for bloodwork once a week until it drops back below 5. Went for ultrasound today but no results yet. Feeling pretty sad. And wondering what the ultrasound will show. :cry:


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm sorry FutureMom :hugs: I know how hard it is even when u know the results!!

I've been :cry: a lot the past few days like I have Post-partum depression not good and NO Fun!! :nope:

Terri beta is just the HCG test they do so my HCG is down to 5 so I will get another test Tom so most likely I'LL be back to zero Tom or Wed!!! :(


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for the explanation. 

Future mom- huge :hugs: I'm sad for you today. I would not want to see the ultrasound but everyone is different. I hope you can get your hcg back down and try again in a few more weeks. :friends:

The nurse called my phone at lunchtime today but didn't leave a message. I'll try to get in touch with her tomorrow. I had to get to the grocery store after work and didn't want to stay on the phone. One day isn't going to change anything at this stage of the game. I may even call her as soon as I get in. She was there at 6:45 today. I have a private lab where I can talk but once others get to work the lab is shared.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Thank you ladies for the warm welcome back! 

Terri, now you made me tear with the story about your wedding. And YES, we do need to hear the audio file from your wedding. Hillbilly laughs in it are a bonus! Glad to hear you moved forward with more testing and DH is going to get his SA, as well. Way to not drag your feet about this stuff, and just get 'Er done! And 12 follies is great!! Especially on no Meds to increase them. Heck, when I was in my 20's and did that egg donation, I was on meds to increase the number of follicles and still only had 11, so WOWIE!!

Future Mom--I'm so very sorry. I know you already knew the outcome but its kind of like more salt in the wound having it confirmed. I just hope the time will pass quickly for you to get back to feeling okay and more like your old self. Hugs to you.

Wish, 350+ miles? Gadzooks!! But if it works and it's paid for it to keeper! And I'm sorry to hear about one of your tubes being blocked, but as I'm sure you have read elsewhere, eggs can apparently jumped from tube to tube or something to that effect. So even though it sounds disheartening, I think there's still a lot of promise for you!

Kfs1--Doll, you just remember when you are up to your eye holes in diapers...and those said eye holes aren't shut long enough to even accumulate crusties from your lack of sleep, to remember how precious that time is! Because you shall forget. And you WILL be in that position to forget. Hopefully, rather soon! 

Moni--Best wishes for this I UI! You prayed for all of us here and I know that we prayed for you in return since your trip, but here's sending up more prayers! Were you born in 1977? I feel like I asked you this before but have forgotten!

Sis--Glad to see your levels are dropping (in a sad way though, you know?). But happy to hear you are positive about trying again and are gearing up to O. Sorry about DHs response about the mc but that's just men. Give it a little time and you'll get him back on board. Especially if you tell him that there's no more "boarding" in his future unless he's willing to move forward again with TTC. :p. Also, it's funny you mentioned about the cage dancing (you go girl!) and doing promos because my best friend did that in college and I remember one time Charles Barkley hit on her and he was married. For shame!

Yeah, I haven't seen under 100 lbs pounds on the scale since I was just sprouting boobs. And considering I recently ate my way through Nevada and Arizona during my travels, I yelped when I got on the scale at the gym and saw I'd gained 6 pounds. Gaw!

I was pleased when I got home and realized my hubby had been doing a better job of taking his vitamins than I was. He said to me today, "Um, don't you think 10 pills a day is excessive?" And I told him once he knocks me up for good, he could go back down to 2 pills. So there!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## terripeachy

If anyone wants to hear my 15 minute wedding ceremony, send me your email addy in a private message and I'll email it. I tried saving it as .mp4, and importing it as a regular attachment and it just wouldn't work. I'm not going to be upset if you don't want to listen to it either, but it's pretty funny. There is a little Joe Cocker/tears/laughter/football/my silly father acting crazy/the pastor singing/music for cage dancing, etc...-all in 15 minutes! But wait...you'll also get an email from me!


----------



## moni77

Futuremom - so sorry.

Katie - yep, I was born in 1977 and thanks.

So I tested the trigger yesterday and have confirmed that my tests do work...I am saving it this time to compare to my test(s?) next week. My friend who is pregnant sent me all of her left over wondfos so I will prob continue to test out the trigger and then we'll see what next week brings. Official testing date is Easter....


----------



## terripeachy

fxfx Moni for an Easter surprise! That's great that your friend gave you her tests. Someone on the TWW board gave me her lucky FRER when she came to Bmore to visit (the other test in her 2 box set). I'm saving that one, so that it's lucky for me too. hee hee.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well ladies want to say a quick :hi: B4 I run like a Mad women today gotta go to the FS for my Consult then to meet Ds2 class for a field trip then to the plant store to get my plants for my angels and to get Ds1 from school!!

He will prob get his Lil Bro since I'll be planting and :cry: I'm sure crazy how much better I feel w HCG in my body!! :(

FYI OPK looks pretty +++++ today hope they do a scan!!

Hope everyone has a Great day!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - you are one busy lady!! Good luck today at the FS:flower:

Terri - i love your laugh!!! it sounds just like I thought it would!!! Your dad sounds awesome too... I love weddings... 

moni - what a great Easter gift that would be! my FX for you!:hugs:

Katie - thanks for the encouragement - my hubby has been taking his vitamins too - he can't wait to stop either!!! come on BFP for both of us...

future mom - I am so sorry :flower::hugs: I know that you knew already - but getting the official word - just sucks and makes it real...

AFM: I am thinking I am coming down with something... I am having horrible dizzy spells... I made a dr appt today - something is just off... of course major EWCM today... looks like the sickness during :sex: time has found me!! 
I hope everyone else is having a great day!!:hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Wish!! Glad you liked it.

Ok...so I know I'm supposed to be relaxed about this, but I told hubs last week that he needed to call them and see if they take appointments or how it all works for his SA. Remember, he planned to just show up last Friday after he took his car to the shop, but didn't get his car back in time? Well, he called today to let them know he planned to come in on Wed or Thursday and they said the earliest appointment is either 4/14 or 4/17. He took the 4/14 appointment and said "I guess we can't have a party for our 6 month anniversary (the 12th)." I told him that I will let him know because that is my fertile week and I don't really want to miss out. He may just have to schedule it for the week of the 21st. That would make me feel better. The center can't help me this cycle anyway. What do you guys think? Wait until the 21st?

PROBLEM SOLVED-He made an appointment closer to his work for 4/22. Yay!! hee hee.


----------



## Sis4Us

I've never heard of needing an Apt for a SA my DH goes when he can as long as the tech is there it AOk!!! :shrug:

But yea I wouldn't want to mesh w my fertile week!!

AFM went for my consult that turned into a U/S and then a SonoHystogram so that was FUN :nope:
I got the all clear but he told me to use protection for a month for a stupid reason I think cuz the batch of Eggs can be bad!! :shrug:
He said u make new eggs every 3 mos so I could still be on the same batch of Eggs so wait a month OK if I wait a month couldn't I still be on those Eggs???

Its not like we get PG easy so whatever Happens happens I say!!

Oh and I have a 21mm follie or Cyst on my Left Ovary I say Follie due to my OPK today!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Sis, you crack me up. C'mon follie! Is the left side the girl side? I can't remember what you told us before. Wait one second...I thought we were born with all the eggs we were going to have, so how can there be bad batches and good batches, and why three months? I'm with you...go for the gusto.

Well, who knows about that place and the appointments, but hubs said he had to make an appointment so he did. All I know is that it's made, and it's not interrupting my very special week. hee hee. 

The lady on the TTC>35 that's upset made me upset. She got botox, and now her doctor is telling her to wait 3 months before TTC. I did a simple search and it said that because botox is a localized injection, it shouldn't have any affect on TTC. Now, we all know that botox is pretty new and who knows if there are any long term effects, but would you stop TTC for three months if you got botox without taking TTC into consideration and then your doctor said to stop. Why 3 months, why not wait a year or until your eyebrows sag back down? :haha: I guess I think that people do all sorts of things and still turn up pregnant, so if getting botox is part of living your life, you shouldn't stop trying, especially at our "mature" age? :shrug:

Atty/garfie/felcity/ERose-I've been thinking about you. What are you guys doing? :kiss:


----------



## Sis4Us

That's what I'm saying at this point I believe my Psychic more than my Dr and she said April so I'm NOT skipping April!! ;)


----------



## battyatty

Hi ladies. I'm just popping by to say I'm still alive..... After my last AF I sort of lost hope.... I stopped temping, taking my meds, everything.... I was just feeling sort of lost... DF hadn't even BD since before my last O and just felt like giving up and throwing on the towel..... I talked to DF about lack of BD, turns out he is scared to get me pregnant. The fear of MC hasn't left him. I asked should I put my coil back in, would that help? He doesn't know what he wants...... So neither do I anymore..... When I know myself I will be back.... Tried catching up with all your posts but there's just too much to take in .....
Anyway just thought I had better let you know why I haven't been around....


----------



## Wish4another1

Atty- It is so good to hear from you... I am sorry you are in this "limbo" :flower::hugs: but I know that you and DH will decide what is best for you... I hope you stay around even if you are not TTC - I do love hearing about your life there in Ireland and all about you... but if you can't I understand that too. BIG :hug: 

Terri - My Dh also has to make appointments for his SA... our next one is Monday the 14th... and I was beginning to wonder if I was going to O early enough to get some sessions in before the mandatory wait time... So I totally understand about SA and messing with fertility week...

Sis - how sad is it that you trust your psychic more than your Dr... I am not surprised though considering what I have been through with dr's!!! I am so hoping April is your month!! I would totally not wait either... 

AFM- the doctor gave me two days of bed rest - something is screwy with my ears - making me have wicked dizzy spells when I move my head too quickly or lay down... which is irritating by the way... so I am laying around the house trying not to eat anything and everything...but good news - my OPK got darker with the afternoon test SOOOO it should be positive tonight or in the morning... which means we should be able to get some :sex: in (even though it will be low key :sex: with this dizzy crap :haha:) and then go into mandatory hold for Monday :happydance:


----------



## Radkat

Terri - Glad the SA is scheduled and won't interfere with O week. I don't know what I would do about the Botox situation. If it were just me, I would probably TTC anyway. If DH knew about it, he would probably want to wait.

Sis - How'd the :angel: planting go? It's a neat idea. I agree with going for April if that's what you think is best.

Wish - Hooray for a positive OPK! But your dizziness sounds awful. I hate being dizzy. Could it be vertigo? A friend of mine had that and it was pretty bad for a few weeks. Hope yours clears up soon. No interfering with :sex: either. :)

Atty - Sorry things seem unsure right now. I'm sure you and DF will figure out what's best for you. :hugs:

Katie and Moni - I'm a '77er too. :thumbup: 

Katie - I meant to say I'm so happy to hear you say caddywampus. I use that word all the time and everyone thinks I'm a weirdo. I assumed it was a Midwestern thing since my family uses it. Aren't you from AZ? Funny. I love regionalisms. 

AFM - Still waiting for AF. I'm hoping she'll come around this Friday or thereabouts. That would be a normal cycle for me. I had a dream last weekend that I got AF and I was thinking "oh no that's too early what does that mean for this cycle/TTC/etc?" So I was thinking about this crap in my sleep. :dohh:


----------



## Sis4Us

Atty big :hugs: I hope u and DF can come to a Understanding and both feel good about it!! I know how hard it is to be in that spot as DH told me that last week! I told him we would try for 6 more Mos and 1more loss and then we would reconsider everything if that happens!! 

Radkat it's crazy windy here today like the Windy city so I didn't plant cuz I was Afraid the petals would blow off the Hydrangeas I will try Tom!!;)

Wish sorry u r feeling so yucky I've had that B4 and it was cuz of my neck hope u feel better Soon and Yay for getting some BD in!!


----------



## terripeachy

Atty-I'm so glad you checked in. I really miss you and I hope you do stick around, if it's not too difficult. We love hearing about your adventures, holidays, everything. I'm sorry you and DF are going through this. It makes me really sad because you're the one that has to do all the work, and if you're not scared, he shouldn't be. I know you have been through this before, so maybe it is time to just stop. At least you would have your answer, and you two could enjoy each other and think/do other things. :shrug: Maybe that's not helping, but I know that I could not stand his indecisiveness.

Wish-Yeah, sounds like you have vertigo. Try to keep your head still when BD'ing the next few days. hee hee. I have heard that it's really miserable, so I hope your bed rest helps. :hugs:

Radkat-The lady on the other board is feeling better now since i posted a link about it being unlikely to affect you while TTC. I'm glad i could help her. hee hee. I wouldn't stop TTC because I wanted to look pretty for my bday. Hope AF gets here soon for you.

AFM-The nurse called me this afternoon. My numbers looked good. I compared them to Sis' paperwork and also asked her. The only thing that was high was my prolactin (pituitary gland hormone that produces breastmilk). In normal men and women, it's usually low and pregnant women it's higher. I have to take a retest because they usually look for <26, and I was slightly elevated at 28.4. She said they worry when people have prolactin of 40 or higher. My Estradiol was 40.1, FSH was 8.65, LH was 8.17, TSH was 2.15, and my AFC (the follicle count) was 12. According to Sis' paper, you want FSH greater than LH, and approximately a 1:1 ratio. Not bad!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Radkat, Moni-I'm a 77 baby, too! And Radkat, how funny about catywompass! Spent many years in AZ but my family is actually from Minnesota and Northern Michigan, where I grew up. Most people ask if I'm from Canada when I talk. :)

Yay Sis for a positive opk! I don't think anyone could talk you out of an April try! And hydrangeas. My favorite flower. What a beautiful thing.

And yay Terri for hubby getting a nicely timed SA! And I read that Botox thread too, and thought, "Pshh, plenty of women get Botox and I've never heard of it being detrimental to fertility." Her doctor sounds like a kook. And if it is, I'm in trouble. We have bigger fish to fry in terms of keeping fertility alive other than some little muscle relaxants in our mug wrinkles. And GREAT news on your results! No idea what the breast milk prolactin number is about, but is that something they are concerned about in terms of TTC?

Atty--Glad to see you pop back in, and I agree with the other ladies that it would be a shame to see you go because we love your sense of humor. But sometimes we need to take a step back to sort everything out in real life. It was so encouraging to see that you and DH were both settled into new jobs that would allow you more time together. I know it's been a bit of back and forth with you getting on the same page about TTC, but whatever decision you make, remember to enjoy time with each other because that is the most important thing. 

Wish--Sorry to hear about your crazy dizzy spells, but even if your leg was falling off you could still get that BD in since it looks like you are gearing up to O! (Just no swinging from the rafters right now!) but hope the dizziness subsides for you soon.

AFM--Just getting ready to finish up AF and bought my next box of OPK's. After being away from TTC for 2 months physically and mentally, I'm ready to take on April like its nobody's business.


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, my prolactin was slightly elevated too. Barely above normal though, so they didn't seem too concerned, but my Dr gave me a script for bromocriptine and said I could take it if I wanted. I did take the month supply, but haven't been re-tested yet. Not real sure that it was really necessary. So not taking it anymore. I see an RE for the first time tomorrow morning, and we'll see how my bloodwork comes back then.

Hi everyone!! Sorry I haven't written lately. During March I was working 12-14 hrs a day, had that lovely trip to the ER right in the middle of it, threw myself right back into work (DH and doctor were mad), then that surgery last Mon. I check in and read your posts all the time, but haven't had a whole lot of time to comment myself much. I think I'll be able to stay caught up now that things have calmed down.

Excited about my RE appt tomorrow. Just feels good to be taking another step in the right direction. I'm ready to get this show on the road. I was wondering when I'd O this cycle after the cyst removal. Honestly, I expected to O late. I ended up O'ing on cd9! Wth?? I've never O'd on cd9 in my life (that I know of). Five days after a giant cyst is removed?!? Whacko. Anyway, I was in shock when I saw my temp spike Sun morning. We didn't BD the night before because I was still leary after the surgery and had NO way of knowing I'd O that early. When I saw the temp spike, we did BD right away that next morning. But I always hear it's too late by that time. All I can do is hope that I O'd really late Sat night and that maybe the egg was still hanging out the next morning. Urg!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi Erin, glad to see you back! And glad to hear that you were through the surgery and recovery from the cyst being removed. Where were you hiding that big thing girl? Well it gone now, thank goodness. Yeah CD 9 is early to O but it may have been that cyst making your cycle all wonky and I'm sure it will right itself soon. And doesn't the egg hang out 24-48 hours after you O and a temp spike indicates you Od? I wouldn't count yourself out!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I hope things go well today at the RE and they have all good news to share with you. :friends: It definitely is a breath of fresh air to see someone who can help you through this whole process. At least progress is being made, ya know? Glad you're feeling better too, and CD9 is crazy early, but Katie is right..maybe it's a good thing.

Oh..and I was telling hubs about my elevated prolactin and then he reminded me that we partied it up the night before, so there was definitely nipple stimulation (that cracks me up), which would cause my numbers to be elevated. So..I'm probably normal, and I hope they don't give me medicine when the results come out. I hate medicine. :sick:


----------



## kfs1

Hey all,

Atty - I hope you can talk some sense into that husband of yours, or at least come to a decision that you're both comfortable with. :hugs:

Erose - Glad you're feeling better and I hope you caught that egg! Good luck at your RE appointment.

Wish - My mother-in-law had vertigo and it does NOT seem fun. :( Lay low and try to relax (with some BDing thrown in there of course).

Terri - As I said on the other board, congrats on your numbers. You must feel relieved. And leave those nipples alone before your next test. :winkwink:

Hi everyone else!

Supposed to hear back about my test results today. Getting closer to O time and of course, I'm feeling like another sinus infection is coming my way - stupid allergies! Trying to drug myself up now before it matters.


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri I don't know much about prolactin but your LH looks high this was CD3 right??
What was your AMH cuz its prob just do to Age and Reserve so time is the kicker like ALL of us Oldies!!!! :nope:

Don't take my word for it I'm no DR I just know FSH needs to be between 5-7 and on CD3 LH should be below 7 so higher numbers can mean PCOS and the follie numbers kinda indicate that too! But look at Fezzle easily corrected so u r in the right place!!
U will be able to know more at your next scan

I don't want to rain on your parade I just know how frustrated I was w my 1st FS who said my numbers where good then on BNB ladies where like ummmmm iDK went to a different FS and what do u know!!
Ladies here r pretty good w this stuff :)
Atty :hugs: Again!!!

Kfs1 FX those numbers are good to go!!

:hi: everyone else DH had to leave for a day again but my temps are down and we partied this Am!!! :)
Off to the dentist I go Again!!!! Boooo


----------



## terripeachy

Hmm...she didn't say AMH. I can call again and find out. She only told me the follicle count. I took my tests on Day 04. The paperwork that you posted on 03/31 (which i compared my numbers to), says that LH should be <7 (on day 3), and mine was 8.17, so I don't think that's bad. They also said that if LH is greater than FSH, you may have PCOS. Mine was less, and my ratio is 1.05, and you want it to be close to 1, so I think all is ok. Once we get hubs' sperm back we'll go for our follow up appointment. Stop trying to scare me. It's not working. :nope: :winkwink:


----------



## ERosePW

Atty, I'm sorry you're going through this again... :( I really hope he changes his mind again and that things will get better. I've always loved having you around, so check in with us either way!

Wish, Ugh, I hope you feel better soon! When I lived in Tennessee, I had some terrible allergy issues every spring and fall, and like clockwork, I'd get a cough that would keep me up all night, and I'd be dizzy just standing there doing nothing. It was awful. Yours doesn't sound like allergies if they're putting you on bed rest. I hope you'll feel better soon Hun!

Katie, thanks! And btw.... I, too, love that word caddywampus. I feel like I've just been given the perfect word to use in sentences to perfectly describe so many things, LOL. I'm excited that you are ready to take on April! Sounds like you are gung-ho, so bring on ovulation! :thumbup:

Terri/Sis: I love that Terri was able to compare test results against Sis'.... it is truly so helpful since sometimes a FS/RE has a different opinion on what's considered "good" or "okay". When I get my results back, I'll probably lean on you two, just to make sure my FS isn't one of those!

kfs, so sorry you're feeling a sinus infection coming on. Those are so awful. Btw, let us know how it goes with the test results!

AFM, I'm SO glad I finally went to an RE today. I'm on cd13, so I'm supposed to call them when I get AF on cd1 so that I can schedule day 3 bloods. But she was ready to jump right into everything that she could today... They took about 6-7 vials of blood to test a ton of stuff. Genetic testing, AMH (which I'm hoping *Sis* can explain to me what exactly that is), prenatal testing (I think vitamin levels, Vita D in particular), and some other stuff too. It was a lot. She's switching me to Femara, but not because of the cyst... that's just what this clinic prefers for all their patients, even under 35. She thinks I should go ahead and start the trigger shot with it. She told me to think about whether or not I want to do IUI in my next cycle too, or just try a few trigger cycles normally with DH first. I'm gonna roll that over in my head for the next couple weeks and talk to DH about it tonight. I may go ahead and do the IUI, but I just want to make sure DH is feeling the same.


----------



## kfs1

According to my doc, I'm in the normal range. She didn't mention LH which many of you did. The estradiol # seems high, huh? FYI - I tested on Day 2. What do you experts think?

Estradiol: 90
FSH: 7.2
Prolactin: 8.7
TSH: .995


----------



## kfs1

OK - So, I wish I didn't ask for my numbers. From what I can find, elevated levels of estradiol tend to indicate a problem with ovarian reserve, and in turn, this can also suppress the amount of FSH in your system. :(

Experts - any thoughts on why my doctor would consider this normal?


----------



## Sis4Us

That's what I'm talking about IDK why Drs want to sugar coat everything it's BS!!!

KFS1 have u had your thyroid checked Ur TSH seems low to me mine is way low cuz I'm on thyroid meds cuz my Dr looks at my Free Ts so it might still just be outta wack from your MC the baby increases the thyroid use but ideally u want TSH 1-2 for pregnancy

Your FSH is borderline but good and the E is high have u had a scan to verify no cyst are there Also may just be your hormones regulating from the MC!!

Terri I'm not trying to Scare ya I thought 40 was Ur E and I was like OMG :haha: 
Sorry wasn't trying to rain on Ur parade if u think it's All good then I'm happy!!

My E was Low and my Dr said it was Ok but that's why my FS said no worries cus we do good w meds!! :shrug:

I'm gonna have to pull my labs and look at this prolactin stuff!!????!

AFM been at the dentist all day 3hrs w bleeding gums I try to come home my AC goes out WTH good thing it's nice out!! :nope:


----------



## Sis4Us

Heres my test from a yr Ago 4/13

AMH 1.2 borderline they like >1.06
Prolactin 11.7 normal range 4.8-23.3 
TSH 2.74
FSH 6.8
P <.5
Estradiol 29 it was good here a moth later it was 19 I think???!??

HTH

These r the number I got And was told they were normal come on BNB and everyone jumped my TSH and they were right it was high and P was Low!


----------



## kfs1

Sis4Us said:


> That's what I'm talking about IDK why Drs want to sugar coat everything it's BS!!!
> 
> KFS1 have u had your thyroid checked Ur TSH seems low to me mine is way low cuz I'm on thyroid meds cuz my Dr looks at my Free Ts so it might still just be outta wack from your MC the baby increases the thyroid use but ideally u want TSH 1-2 for pregnancy
> 
> Your FSH is borderline but good and the E is high have u had a scan to verify no cyst are there Also may just be your hormones regulating from the MC!!
> 
> Terri I'm not trying to Scare ya I thought 40 was Ur E and I was like OMG :haha:
> Sorry wasn't trying to rain on Ur parade if u think it's All good then I'm happy!!
> 
> My E was Low and my Dr said it was Ok but that's why my FS said no worries cus we do good w meds!! :shrug:
> 
> I'm gonna have to pull my labs and look at this prolactin stuff!!????!
> 
> AFM been at the dentist all day 3hrs w bleeding gums I try to come home my AC goes out WTH good thing it's nice out!! :nope:

No - I haven't had any other tests done yet. She said that my tests came back normal and the next step is to schedule an SA. She had mentioned before that she was going to do an ultrasound but I forgot to ask her about it (distracted - at work). My O is coming up soon so when do you all suggest that I should schedule that? Otherwise, I think I'll try to get some RE recommendations from her and will set something up. I mean - I didn't ask her about the high estradiol number because I didn't have a chance to look it up until later. Could my numbers possibly still be affected from my MC in January???

Ugh - I'm depressed.


----------



## Sis4Us

I think they Could everyone is different and I would say 3-6mos IDK I'll look up and see if Ur E goes up while PG cuz I'm not sure!!!

Try not to worry I think Ur numbers are still very workable and if your Dr isn't worried then maybe it's nothing to worry about but yea my OBGYN didn't know squat about my Numbers I had to go to a FS for more answers!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-All I have to go on is Google and that paper Sis gave us (03/31) if anyone wants the date of the post to print it out like super nerd did (me!) :rofl: It doesn't have any info on TSH. For Estradiol on Day 3 it says that you want 25-75. 25-55 is ideal. <20 is menopausal. It also says that abnormally high levels may indicate existence of a cyst or diminished ovarian reserves. I would print out the paper and call your doctor back and ask her about scheduling an ultrasound. Not sure if they can do it so close to O date, but I would ask her about that too. I wonder why she didn't do LH. Maybe she just forgot to tell you that information.

Don't be depressed. Call back and get more specific information (LH, Progesterone, ultrasound, normal ranges). 

TSH "normal" ranges from 0.5-5 (per about.com), so even though you're towards the lower end, you are in the range. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Woohoo!! Your RE sounds awesome, and it's even better that she was already to get started even though you're on CD13. I hope you told her that you won't be back because you'll be prego. I made that joke, even though it was not funny because it was not true. hee hee. We'll help you when you get your numbers. Did she say how long it's going to take to get your results? I'm so excited for you, and yeah, lots to think about. I'm still confused about a trigger shot, versus IUI. Is it just supposed to force that egg to come out at a certain time, so it's an easy target?

Sis-Sorry your AC broke, but good thing it is a nice day. That always helps. Did you get your truck back? I assume you did since I haven't heard you talking about Cupcake Wars. :haha: I'm sure your mouth will be feeling better soon. You certainly get a lot done in a day!

Nothing to report here. I worked from 8-3:30 today with only a break for lunch. I hate those kind of days. Now I'm making a peach cake (it's more like coffeecake, sans the coffee and sweet crumble on top). I smell it and I'm SO hungry for it. I don't know if I'll be able to let it cool. hee hee.


----------



## ERosePW

kfs, I would personally set up the u/s for right after you O. I loved that they were able to tell me that I O'd and which side I O'd from. Thought that was cool (because I'm a dork like that). So even if they're not doing it for that reason, you can still have them tell you. Certainly doesn't hurt. ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

U want US on CD3 to see if u have Follies and how many also that early they can see your ovary and uterus to make sure everything is good and a good tech can show u the eggs in the ovaries it's just dark dots but it's pretty cool!!

If u want to know that u Od then go after O but I never get those my dr doesn't do them just everything up to O !!!
When medicated into when I get a +++OPK to see how many Follies and what size!

If u want to know anything about your thyroid don't go by the TSH it's a useless number I mean come on .5-5 is a huge range some of these are that's why u need a specialist to weed out the must haves!!


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, you are too funny! This is the first cycle where I really dont have a lot of hope that I'll be prego. All the other ones were "possibilities" as far as I was concerned, and I suppose I can still hope for this one too, but I'm not really feeling it. I supposedly O'd SUPER early, and only five days after having cyst removed?! And since i wasn't expecting to O that early, DH and I pretty much missed it, unless you want to count the next morning. In order to make the TWW fun though, I am telling myself that maybe eggie was still hanging out in there the next morning, ha! Ya know, the test results are taking a little longer than I expected. Well...it actually depends on which ones. The genetic testing can take weeks, some of the minor stuff will just be a few days, and something on there was ten days. So I guess i'm in wait mode. She said she'll call me each time something comes back in. Oh, and Thanks! I'm excited too!!

I THINK the trigger shot makes an egg release, but heck, i kinda thought that's what the Femara was for, so I'm a little unclear. Why both?? I didn't think to ask because so many women here do it, so i just thought Okeydokey! And then I thought about it later. She was going to explain it all to me when I come in on cd3 next cycle and show me how to use it and all that, so I'll get more details to understand then. Or maybe i'll google it before then. Enjoy your peach cake!


----------



## ERosePW

Oh yea, if the point of your Dr doing an u/s is to see your follies, then yes, listen to Sis....Day3. Your Dr. will tell you that when you call anyway if that's what she's planning. I wasn't sure what she was doing an u/s for, so that's why i thought the day after O would be kinda fun. ;) When I had my u/s done in Dec, it was to check and see if I had gotten any more fibroids, so there are many reasons for having an u/s. So i didnt even think about the fact that she might be wanting to check your follies, duh! :dohh: LOL


----------



## kfs1

I talked to my doc again. She said that 90 is in the normal range according to the lab they use. Not really helpful. And right, she said we'd schedule the ultrasound when my next period comes. So, in the meantime, my husband will get his SA and I'll research FEs under my insurance plan.

I cannot believe that I might have a "diminished ovarian reserve" at 35. There doesn't seem to be much you can even do for it. I mean, I'll be lucky if I'm able to have ONE child at this point. :cry:


----------



## Sis4Us

Kfs1 when I looked back at my labs it did say range up to 115 or something but every lab is different and I think I had a chart that went by age and it was a Lil diferent also!!!

Try not to stress it will just make things harder on yourself and we get enough of that in the daily I think your FSH is good and they use that to detect reserve also since the AMH is a new test!! 

RU taking any Supps at the moment some of those can cause number issues if u didn't know Urs were high like I have to stay away from Estogenic stuff like Royal jelly and soy even though I'm allergic to milk yea what's up w that!! :haha:

I have a friend that got PG a week after me w high E and high AMH she took some of the egg vitmans and did acupuncture she's still PG so there is hope!! Hang in there sweety


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok as far as the trigger goes it help mature the eggs basically gives them a boost at the end and makes ALL Eggs rupture if u dont do a trigger only the lead Follie will rupture and u might have some big ones left that can turn into a Cyst!!!

So like me when I got my BFP I had 2 big Follies on the right and a few small ones on the left that's how I got PG on the left even w a smaller one!! 
So it gives u more chances if u have more follies and also prevents Cysts!!

A IUI is just for Isemination In Utera Insemination it basically puts the Lil Guys in the uterus so they don't have to fight thru the harsh VJJ!! :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Kfs1-yeah, don't be upset this early. You don't even know if it's true you have diminished ovary reserve. Sis said that there are a lot of different papers and such. And, if your doctor said your numbers are normal, believe her for now. I'm sure she's seen the good, bad and ugly and as long as she didn't say 'we can't help you' at least she's interested in trying. Let her do her job for now. It's good that you'll go back for an ultrasound if need be :winkwink: ha ha. It was kind of cool even though my eyes weren't made for that kind of thing and I couldn't really tell what she was seeing because I couldn't see much except gray and white. 

What a great discussion today. I really learned a lot! I had a piece of cake and yum!! Sometimes I amaze myself. Of course, the cameras weren't rolling today either because I was trying to work fast because I was hungry. It would have been a good camera day because I was chopping, mixing, and stirring with ease. Ha ha.


----------



## Wish4another1

Kfs - first off :hugs: but hear me on this diminished ovarian reserve business... it doesn't mean you can't have kids or that you cannot get pg!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You may not have a ton of eggs left but you have eggs - there are things you can do to make your remaining eggs as strong and healthy as possible... DO NOT LOSE HOPE!!!
I take ubinquonol (I cant spell - its a purer form on coQ10), fertilaid for women, DHEA and extra folic acid. and there is lots of research that acupuncture helps too... I just started that last week...
please do not give up - it is easy to give up when doctors give us numbers and stats and tell us 1-5% chance of conceiving... women do conceive with low ovarian reserve... so keep your chin up and research which supplements you can take... its going to be ok!:hugs::flower:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Wow everyone is in "fertility-testing-mode"! Or has been! I know that some of you have concerns with some of your results. But think of it this way in my attempt to put a silver lining on it. Taking the plunge to do this and get those tests are to provide you with exactly what you need to know that may be challenging your TTC journey....and what needs to be done to help fix or improve those areas. And thankfully, there's sooo much stuff out there that can help. I see so many ladies on other threads who have had all the teating done and have normal results with no answers. Just unexplained infertility...and often for years trying and nothing happening. 

To be perfectly honest, I have a great amount of respect and a bit of jealousy for you all in moving forward with testing, fertility specialists, etc. Even though my OBGYN wrote me a referral back in November to a fertility specialist, I'm dragging my feet. The first thing she wants done, and wrote orders for, was a SA, and I haven't had the guts to even tell my DH about it. He won't take it well and won't want to shell out the money for everything. I mean, I could cry and that would probably work, but I'm just not there right now. 

So kudos to all of you for getting serious about this. I so envy you! <3


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Katie. I think it's a little different because some of us don't have kids so we have to find a way because it's something we really want. I don't know about ERose and kfs1, but it's even harder I imagine if you have had a miscarriage because at least you know you can get pregnant. I guess I'm wondering if I even CAN get pregnant because it has never happened to me. 

Anyway, I think you should at least ask your DH if he is willing to do it because of lack of success. It's worth a shot. It's scary though, I know. Hopefully you'll get there soon.


----------



## kfs1

Hi all,

Thank you so much Sis, Terri, Katie, Wish, and eRose for your support. I was pretty upset yesterday but I'm feeling a _bit_ better today. I guess there's always a part of you that expects to have perfect results ... so I had my hopes up a bit I guess. But Katie, I didn't really think about it that way. So many women literally have NO answers so maybe it is a blessing to at least have an idea of what's going on.

Terri - having the MC has only made me more worried, especially now considering my results. I imagine if I am able to get pregnant again that I'll be a nervous wreck. Also, my periods have not been 100% the same since my MC. They used to be on average 28 days and the 2 that I've had were 24, and then 26 days in length (and my bleeding time was shorter). Also, I used to always have VERY noticeable EWCM and it hasn't really been the same there either.

I just have to keep moving forward like you all keep telling me. My husband has been GREAT and said he's totally fine with doing a SA and that he'll do anything he can to help.

Love you ladies!


----------



## kfs1

terripeachy said:


> Thanks Katie. I think it's a little different because some of us don't have kids so we have to find a way because it's something we really want. I don't know about ERose and kfs1, but it's even harder I imagine if you have had a miscarriage because at least you know you can get pregnant. I guess I'm wondering if I even CAN get pregnant because it has never happened to me.
> 
> Anyway, I think you should at least ask your DH if he is willing to do it because of lack of success. It's worth a shot. It's scary though, I know. Hopefully you'll get there soon.

I agree with Terri, Katie. I think you should bring it up with your husband. Maybe he'll surprise you!


----------



## ERosePW

Katie, you could just tell DH the reason he needs to do it is because they won't do anything to/for you without it. It was easy w/ my DH because when he realized that I couldn't even so much as get clomid or Femara without that SA, he knew he had to just go. I think he was still a tad nervous about the results (which is only natural), but for the most part, he had in his mind that he was only having to do it so that my Dr would be wiling to move on w/ MY treatment. It's sorta sad how they're so scared of having their sperm checked under a microscope, but being men, I guess I can understand why. 

Even if you aren't quite there yet, don't worry yourself over it. You'll go when you're ready, if you even end up needing to! Hoping for your bfp this cycle. :) I agree w/ terri.... I know I'm just starting to get really scared of the idea of being childless for the rest of my life, so there's this sense of urgency that rarely leaves me. I want to be a mother SO badly, and I'll be turning 38 in July. So I get scared sometimes. That's the main reason I'm being more aggressive now.


----------



## kfs1

erose - your chart's looking good. How are you feeling this month?


----------



## Wish4another1

kfs :hug: I am glad you are feeling better this morning

Katie - I have issues with my DH and doing SA's - as I have expressed before - its not that he doesn't want to get tested - he is just not going to do the job there at the clinic... so Sunday night we would stay at a hotel just blocks from the clinic and I would drop of the sample and go to work... maybe your DH would do better with it if you have that kinda option... :shrug: :hugs:

AFM: my OB/GYN office just called about my HSG results... the OB recommends that I should go to the FE because my fertility is now reduced with the blocked tube... :cry::cry: I will talk to DH but I already know the answer - its no :nope: there is no other FE except the one we went to last year close to us and he pushes IVF with donor eggs or IUI... and we will NOT do either... DH and I will need to have a talk tonight and decide if we even want to do the SA on Monday/urologist on Friday... does it even matter what the results say at this point... I hate putting him through all the testing when the outcome will be the same...trying naturally :cry:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-I was stalking your chart earlier and remembering that your appointment for the SA is on Monday, so I was thinking 'I hope she BD's today! It's the perfect time' Now, I guess you're pretty upset. I don't think it would hurt to still go to the SA/urologist and just see what his results are. They may be poor again, but they may be better this time with a shorter hold for your DH, so that would at least give you hope, right? 

I'm so sorry you have a blocked tube and the FS only recommends two things that you are not willing to do. That really sucks. :hugs: I still think you should keep trying though and maybe those vitamins/supplements really are the answer. Do you have a stopping point in sight like garfie, and felcity? I hate stopping points. :cry:


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - tonight was my next scheduled :sex: session - especially since my temp did not go up this morning... but we have class tonight and won't get home till late - so its iffy... :wacko:

I don't know about a stopping point yet... I will know more after our talk tonight - it really depends on my DH. He is the one without biological children :cry: if we do not do the SA Monday - that is essentially stopping...


----------



## VJean

All these numbers floating around is making my head hurt! Despite being a scientist, I hate math. So much so I completely over tipped my hair dresser last night! Accidentally gave her a 50% tip...:haha:

Terri, your cake sounds delicious! I still hate sweets, but I dream about eating them. You may need to share your recipe!

Overdue update for me- I've had a horrible time with my OB, so I fired him and am going to a new practice tomorrow. Kind of nervous (I'm a creature of habit and will usually just put up with BS to avoid the uncomfortableness of changing things up), but I'm looking forward to it as well! 

So in March my RE released me to a reg OB, and even sent a letter to the OB detailing my treatment under him. I called my practice and booked my "new OB patient" appointment. They got me in on 31 Mar. I went to my visit and they mentioned that I was due for my annual exam, and did I want to just take care of it that day. I said sure. Doc came in and it was clear he had not read letter from RE. He did a quick exam, including a quick sonogram, but didn't measure baby or discuss due date, etc. He told me to book another appointment in 2-4 weeks to have free cell DNA text done, (MaterniT21). At check out they told me I owed $93... Weird bc all OB is covered 100%. Then couldn't get me back in until 21 Apr. I booked appt and left, but it kept bothering me. Double checks dates with DH...if DNA test was done on 21st and there was an issue I wouldn't have time to do an NT scan or a CVS bc I'd be too far along. Leaving amnio as only choice. I got online and reviewed my notes and it said I was there for "preventative" appointment (annual pap) and instead of classifying visit as OB it said "threatened abortion". What the heck? This was my third sonogram, baby looked good, strong heartbeat, no spotting? Doc said that was his policy until I booked my "new OB appt". I also tried to move blood work up a week and they said I couldn't because I hadn't had my new OB appt yet.... It was such a cluster! I was very clear in why I booked my first appt, they gave me goodie bag of prenatals, all the paper work for hospital and what meds not to take... but it wasn't an OB appt? Then they made us feel stupid for questioning them.... Keep in mind this is the same practice that missed that I was in heart failure, missed that I was severely anemic requiring 2 blood transfusions, and missed that my DD was over 10lbs, resulting in shoulder dystocia during delivery! So in the end the OB office tried to "fix" things. They coded my sono as OB so I didn't have to pay the $93, said I could go do blood work on the 15th, etc., but we had to kick and scream to get these things done. So I scheduled an appointment with a new OB in a different practice for tomorrow. Fingers crossed it goes well! If it does then I have to call my old OB and tell them they are fired. I hate confrontation! 

Thanks for reading this far! :winkwink:


----------



## Fezzle

I think it's hopeless to catch up now- I hope everyone is doing well!

I wish I had my actual numbers- though in a way, they'd probably make me more worried too! But I agree with what some have said- I'm glad that my last tests found something wrong, because otherwise, I was at a loss trying to figure out why I wasn't ovulating! I was relieved it was something fixable- now I have to just hope the fix works!

Wish- I hope you get a solution that works for you and your DH!

VJean- hope your new OB is good!


----------



## felcity 45

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to pop in and say Hi and hope your all doing Ok. :flower:

Atty - Thinking about you :hugs: Looks like were in similar boats. 

I've decided to just let nature takes its course. I seem to have spent the last 2 years so focused on TTC that everything else just pailed into the backround. 

I've spent the last couple of weeks feeling low, I had an awful AF this month 3 days and very heavy, maybe something to do with the Clomid? IDK I stopped temping and just decided enough was enough.

I'm fed up with the upset, confusion, frustration, disappointment and the time spent doing all the things that go with TTC. I would have loved to have given my OH the chance at being a parent but if it's not to be then I have to accept that. I am to old for Fertility treatment other than Clomid so my options were limited.

I have two beautiful children and an adorable Grandaughter..I count my blessings, I am very lucky :happydance:

Good luck to all you lovely Ladies I shall be stalking for those BFP's 
you will all be getting.:thumbup:

I hope you won't mind me popping in from time to time. 

x


----------



## kfs1

Wish4another1 said:


> kfs :hug: I am glad you are feeling better this morning
> 
> Katie - I have issues with my DH and doing SA's - as I have expressed before - its not that he doesn't want to get tested - he is just not going to do the job there at the clinic... so Sunday night we would stay at a hotel just blocks from the clinic and I would drop of the sample and go to work... maybe your DH would do better with it if you have that kinda option... :shrug: :hugs:
> 
> AFM: my OB/GYN office just called about my HSG results... the OB recommends that I should go to the FE because my fertility is now reduced with the blocked tube... :cry::cry: I will talk to DH but I already know the answer - its no :nope: there is no other FE except the one we went to last year close to us and he pushes IVF with donor eggs or IUI... and we will NOT do either... DH and I will need to have a talk tonight and decide if we even want to do the SA on Monday/urologist on Friday... does it even matter what the results say at this point... I hate putting him through all the testing when the outcome will be the same...trying naturally :cry:


I'm so sorry Wish. There is absolutely no possibility of going to another RE??? What about if you explain how you feel to them and just see if there are any other options available for you? :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

:hi: Ladies sorry I've been MIA I was up all nite w throbbing tooth pain I guess all that pushing and drilling yesterday aggregated the RC tooth :nope: I'm just hoping it dulls soon cuz I can't think straight and was wanting to put off the RC until Af shows if it does but I guess I better just get it outta the way!! :(

Since I was up all nite I didn't get a good temp this AM it was 98.89 :shrug: I'm sure that's just Cuz I didn't sleep so we will see what the Am brings kinda hoping I didn't O yet cuz DH is still gone !! :nope:
Still have a ++++ OPK but that happens w VITEX and me so who knows! 

Wish maybe see if there is a FS in the next town even if it's a Lil drive it would be better than dealing w a Crappy Dr!! :hugs:

Kfs1 glad u are feeling better today and my cycles where messed up after my MC in 2012 my cycle went down to 24-25 days and my dr wants happy w that so she started me on P and also said I needed a stronger O to lengthen that!!
Have u tried VITEX and Ubiquional for egg quality might help!! GL

Erose glad u r on the track to a BFP!!! :)

Hope everyone else has a great day!!


----------



## VJean

Wish4another1 said:


> kfs :hug: I am glad you are feeling better this morning
> 
> Katie - I have issues with my DH and doing SA's - as I have expressed before - its not that he doesn't want to get tested - he is just not going to do the job there at the clinic... so Sunday night we would stay at a hotel just blocks from the clinic and I would drop of the sample and go to work... maybe your DH would do better with it if you have that kinda option... :shrug: :hugs:
> 
> AFM: my OB/GYN office just called about my HSG results... the OB recommends that I should go to the FE because my fertility is now reduced with the blocked tube... :cry::cry: I will talk to DH but I already know the answer - its no :nope: there is no other FE except the one we went to last year close to us and he pushes IVF with donor eggs or IUI... and we will NOT do either... DH and I will need to have a talk tonight and decide if we even want to do the SA on Monday/urologist on Friday... does it even matter what the results say at this point... I hate putting him through all the testing when the outcome will be the same...trying naturally :cry:


Wish, :hugs: I hate that your options are so limited. I wish you had a different FE that could offer help that you are comfortable with. I think you should do the SA just so you know for sure. I'm really hoping you get a positive outcome...you are long over due!!


----------



## terripeachy

Vjean-Hi!! The cake isn't really that sweet. I used some store brand peaches (in pear juice, no less-blech!), and now I'm actually glad I did because it's not that sweet. If you use Dole peaches in their own juice, it'll be way sweeter. Here is the link. I meant to put blueberries in it, but I left those sitting right in the refrigerator. https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/sweet-peach-cake-recipe.html I'll eat the blueberries for a snack. 

I'm glad you have an appointment at a new OB. If you do like the new place, I doubt you even have to call the old place and tell them you've left. There are so many patients, they hardly miss people when they don't return. It's crazy...but it's good that we have so many options available. that practice really does sound like it's the pits.

Felcity-I have missed you. Glad you checked in even though it's not with good news. I'm sorry you've decided to let it all go, but I bet, good things will happen when you focus on other things. :hugs: Please, stalk us. stalk us! hee hee. 

Fezzle-yeah, you're lucky to have an easy fix. I've been :ninja: your chart.

Sis-If I were you, I would go on and get the root canal. That way you're mouth is all fixed and you won't have to risk taking meds again next month when you get pregnant.

Wish-Good luck tonight with your talk. I'm nervous about what your DH is going to say. He may surprise you too, so I'll say a little prayer for you.


----------



## ERosePW

*kfs*, I'm feeling a lot better, thank you for asking! I feel 100% now. :) Yes, I have some high temps on my chart, lol. Still annoyed that I O'd so early and probably missed it. But such is life. There's always next cycle. I hope you're feeling even better today, Hun. Like everyone is saying, don't worry about those numbers. I know that's easier said than done, and I will be getting mine in about a week too, so I'm a bit nervous myself. But listen to these ladies... its still VERY possible to get pg with your numbers, and your Dr will know exactly what to do in order to get you over that obstacle. :flower:

*Wish*, I'm so sorry about how you're feeling about TTC now. :hugs: If you don't have any other options for a FS, maybe you should go back to that original one, and just tell them you really want their help without doing the other procedures. I mean, did they actually say to you that they absolutely won't try something else? The thing w/some of these clinics is that they are too worried about keeping their success rates high, so they automatically push you to go the route that they think is most likely to be successful. It's really not right. They should be willing to help you, but let you move at your own pace. GL with your talk with DH tonight. We'll be thinkin' about ya'. 

*Vjean*, crazy OB story! I'm glad you fired them. I'm surprised they operate they way. GL at your new one! I'm sure you will have a more normal experience with them! Btw, I'm so happy to see you doing well. :)

*felcity*, of course we dont mind you popping in. I wish you didnt feel like you have to stop TTC, but I understand the discouragement gets to be a bit much sometimes. I think its great that you are able to look at all the blessings you have in your life and be so positive. But maybe you'll change your mind and decide to start trying again. ;) Either way, we'll be here. 

*Sis*, i'm SO sorry you're having such bad mouth pain! Mouth pain is some of the worst, since that's how we EAT. You poor thing. I agree w/Terri... maybe get the root canal over with and out of the way!


----------



## Sis4Us

Felcity I forgot to give u a BIG :hugs: and to tell u we r here if ya need us and stalk away!!

Vjean also forgot to tell you WOW what a bunch of Idiots I would have FIRED them a long time ago so good for u for doing it!! 
Glad to see u and Baby are still doing well!! :)


----------



## Blueshoney

Hi Ladies, sorry I've been MIA. For some reason this has been a tough emotional cycle for me. I don't know why. I feel like I'm surrounded by people who are getting pregnant accidentally when i can't get pregnant on purpose! I think I am really scared of getting testing done. I don't want them to be like NOPE you waited to long so sorry! 

Wish-I'm so sorry about your numbers and I wish you had a better RE who would listen to your needs. 

Vjean-Wow your ob sounds terrible! Glad you switched and have better relationship with the next one. 

Terri-I think your numbers look great. FX that your hubby's numbers are great too! 

Erose-So glad you are feeling better! So glad the cyst did not do any damage! 

Atty-So sorry your DF has changed his mind again. That would make me an emotional wreck!


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-It's ok to be emotional. I think we all are about this whole process, ya know? Of course, you know we're all going to say 'don't be scared...it may be an easy fix, but nothing can be fixed if you don't know what's wrong.' I always take the route that it's better to know than not know, and maybe if you do go see a doctor or specialist they will help you figure it out and you'll be upset that you didn't go sooner. I went 9 cycles in, and wish I had gone 6 cycles in, but whatever. There's nothing I can do about it now.

I'll be thinking about you and hope no one else around you (in real life-these boards are a different story!) turns up pregnant in the next few days. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## kfs1

:hugs: to you Felicity.

Blues - I agree with Terri. Let it all out here - that's what we're here for! And I feel the same exact way as you - so many pregnant people around me, it's crazy. I have to see family next week and I'm partially dreading it because I'm scared someone's going to bring up the subject and I'm not sure I can handle it this week. And I think that's sad and it makes me feel bad - to dread seeing your family. Thank god, most of them know not to say anything but it's the younger cousins who don't realize...

Anyway, hope you're doing OK. :hugs:

Vjean - I'm glad you fired that OB. Sounds like a nightmare! Hope things go more smoothly at the next one. How are you feeling?

Sis - How are those teeth doing today?

Wish - Hope things went OK last night. :hugs:

Hi everyone else!

Nothing much going on here. Coming up on my O week but not feeling too excited about it for some reason. It is what it is I guess. My good friend's coming up today to spend the weekend and we're meeting up with some girlfriends tonight for dinner. My friend's been out of a job for some time now so I'm hoping to cheer her up this weekend. You would think there would be more opportunity in Manhattan (where she lives) but it's still so tough. Sunday, I have some other friends coming over for a BBQ so it should be a pretty busy weekend - which is good. Need to think about something else for a few days.


----------



## Sis4Us

Blues big :hugs: to U too I think we have to just take it day by day!!! I hope u feel better soon maybe the Fam will be a good thing!!!

KFs1 sounds like a great weekend and a much needed break from thinking about TTC just have fun and enjoy it!!! :)

AFm my tooth is a Lil better today Thank goodness I couldnt think straight and I have to much to do to be Like that!! :nope:
My temp is up still so I'm think my temp yesterday was up or hoping cuz we didn't get to BD the past few days :(

I'm afraid we missed my April month :cry:


----------



## ERosePW

Morning ladies!

*Wish*....thinking about you and hoping your convo w/DH went good last night.

*Blues*, I'm sure everyone here understands. I'm in that place right now too. While most of my friends got married and had kids earlier, there are a couple who waited as long as me, plus my DH is 4 yrs younger, so some of our friends thru him are starting to have babies. My best friend (37 like me) has a 10-month old, which she conceived in 3 tries, and she called a couple wks ago to tell me she's pg again. She's like my sister, so I'm excited for them (again!), but I have to admit that I got knots in my stomach and felt sorry for myself for a few hrs. As for testing, I agree w/ terri. It is a tad scary, but if we don't know something is wrong, there's no way to correct it. :flower:

*Kfs*, I hope you're able to have a good time this wkd! I know it's hard when people ask. It is always the younger ones that don't really know any better! I'm lucky I guess...interestingly, I never have anyone asking about it. 

Oh, *Sis*, I wanted to say thanks for explaining the way the meds and shot work together. :flower: And for all the other knowledge you've shared over the months. You're always so helpful. 

AFM, not much new.... The RE called yesterday and said my vit D is a tad low. 24.8..... So not that low, but lower than she likes. So on top of the CoQ10 that she insisted DH and I both start taking immediately, she wants me to take 4000 IU of vit D for a month too. So off to the store I go this morning before I start working!


----------



## ERosePW

Darn Sis, I was hoping yesterday's temp was just a fluke. Urg. Is it at all possible that the temps could be up because of your mouth pain? I'm sure that kind of pain can cause stress, and maybe there was also a slight infection....?


----------



## Blueshoney

kfs- Your weekend sounds fun! Has your friend looked into temp agencies in her area of work? I did that when I was laid off. It helped me not get upset that I wasn't getting hired. 

sis-ugh I'm so sorry about your teeth. I think I read certain pain meds can mess with your temp. did you take any?


----------



## Radkat

Wish - Big :hugs:. Let us know how the discussion went with Dh and were you guys are for now. We're here whatever you decide, of course!

Blues - :hugs: to you too. Some months are just harder than others. I agree with others re: testing. I'll probably be getting some tests done next cycle. Hang in there, sweetie. 

Kfs - It sounds like you have a great weekend planned! That's the best plan since you're feeling a bit down. Have fun! :happydance:

Terri - I'm with you on the more info is better. Then you know and can decide what to do about it. Your peach cake sounded wonderful. DH made a lemon cake last week. I'm not a huge cake fan (more of a cookie and brownie girl), but it was good!

ERose - I've heard vitamin D is a big deal. Glad your doc found that out and it's an easy fix!

Sis - Maybe the temp spike is your teeth still? Here's hoping... :flower:

VJean - Glad to see everything is going well for you! Well except that crazy OB. Glad you kicked him to the curb.:thumbup:

AFM - No AF yet. Today would be 28 days, so that would be great if it would come today and be a normal cycle. Hmmm, we'll see... :coffee:


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks for the Well wishes ladies but I'm pretty sure I Od or tried too!! :shrug:

If I did I just hope it was Wed nite we BD every other day from Thur to Wed so that would be my only chance I think!! 
As far as the meds I did have to take some pain stuff but ive taken it B4 and didn't notice that much of a difference the only time I got a 98.5 jump was my BFP cycle so FX I got a miracle brewing!!!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose- I know you don't want to hear it, but you have high temps too! VERY INTERESTING. hee hee. 

Radkat-C'mon AF!! hee hee. We like regular cycles.

kfs1-Sounds like you're up for a fun weekend. Definitely enjoy it and have fun with your friends..friends are so great. Just doing nothing is more fun with someone you like being around. :friends:

Sis-Don't cry...if you O'd on Wed, you have Mon and Wed. There is definitely a chance and quite possibly a miracle brewing.

Wish-I hope you're not crying in your soup somewhere. Let us know how last night went, babe. <3 <3 :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Wish4another1

Good afternoon Ladies...

Sis - I would hate all that teeth pain!! I am sissy I truly hope you are about done with all that!!! and I hope you caught the egg - hope those :spermy: lived long enough to meet mrs. right :haha:

kfs- you weekend does sound lovely - visiting with friends can be so theraputic... :flower:

blues - I would like a cycle where I am NOT an emotional mess... so yes we all understand and that's one of the reasons we are here - so unload- we have big shoulders!!! 

radkat - here's hoping for a 28 day cycle - but even more I hope for a BFP for you :) 

Erose - vitamin D is an easy fix - how nice that they called you right away!! 

Vjean - totally fire those #@%$^&%&*^&*.... why is it so hard to find good caring doctors!!! let us know how your appointment went!!

Here is my typed response for last night... a part of me is ashamed to even tell you what happened... but it is what it is... sorry about the TMI portion :(

I have spent the morning trying to decide what to say about last night...:shrug: I attempted to talk to DH about our options/what the OB/GYN said. It went no where... He was like ok we aren't going back to RE (this I knew) ...so SA on Monday - I am really stressed out at work right now" and that was all about ttc until bed time - when I attempted to get one more :sex: session in because my temp had not went up so I thought maybe... NOT SO MUCH... :cry: nothing makes you feel more unattractive that out right rejection...:cry: and as I was getting dressed - yeah outright rejection without a bit of clothing on :growlmad:- I was so angry at him I thought fine - you can just do your SA and go see the urologist - I don't care how "nervous" you are about a guy examining your bits... :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: probably not the best attitude...:haha:
so his hold for Monday will be about 5 days - which is 100% better than last time...
So thank you for all your kind words... :hugs::hugs:
Terri - I did my crying in my pillow last night... trying to keep a stiff upper lip today... 
I am not in the best mind frame right now... just want to get through the SA on Monday ...then urologist on Friday... until then... I will try not to :bike: my husband... :rofl:

looks like I will atleast be here till 5 May when I go back to OB/GYN - hoping I am not looking for donor sperm then too :rofl: kidding...


----------



## ERosePW

Oh Wish, I'm so sorry you felt like your talk last night went nowhere. But hey, at least he's doing the SA... if he was nixing the whole TTC thing, he wouldn't be doing that! And then maybe his count will be up and he'll be willing to try something else. I'm keeping my FXd crossed for that! 

Btw, I know that feeling you were talking about last night... although my DH is usually willing, he does get tired more these days with work, taking care of stuff around the house, and just life in general. There have been nights where I've been rejected as well, and you are right, it does feel crappy. But you are most certainly not unattractive, you are beautiful. He thinks you are beautiful too... they have their own things going on in their heads, and as far as they're concerned, you're still gonna be there tomorrow and the next day and forever, so it happens sometimes (so different from dating, right?!?!). You are gorgeous and you know it, and so does he! Now, let's just get that SA done, and have another nice little chat with him, shall we? (and maybe even another nice little chat with that pushy RE if we have to) :flower:


----------



## ERosePW

Radkat, here's to hoping you have a nice normal cycle! :flower:

Sis, I hope you did O on Wed then. Sounds to me like you could have a chance, so we are not counting you out!

Terri, I know, these are some high temps. Not that it means a thing to me anymore, but they seem higher than normal. I'm not reading into it though. I do not have a whole lot of hope since we BD the day AFTER ovulation, LOL. I'm looking forward to next cycle though, when my treatment starts with the RE. Just have to decide if I'm going to do just the femara and trigger shot and then try with DH with BDing... Or if we're going to go ahead and throw an IUI in there.


----------



## Radkat

Wish - I've been there re: rejection. I had a former bf who said he "respected" me too much to have sex with me. (Umm, what? Interesting that you seem to respect me more at the end of our relationship.) So I'm a bit sensitive to rejection and DH is usually up for sex anytime. One time that he wasn't into it, I pouted and he said, "I'm sorry, but I actually don't want to have sex all the time. You know how you don't want to some times? Well I'm just not feeling it tonight." Hmm, well ok, when you put it like that. Guys' egos are super sensitive especially when it comes to sex. I'm guessing your DH is worried about his SA and all the news and just can't express it well. Guys just aren't as good as we are with words, emotions, etc. Anyway, good luck not running over him with your bike! :haha: Love that one!


----------



## terripeachy

HA!!HA!! Radkat-I had to laugh at the bike comment. Spring has sprung, so it's very likely she could run him over with her bike. BWaaahaa!! Good one. 

Wish-As I was driving home (and avoiding a :dog: RUNNING on the beltway, poor guy (I think he made it to the nearest on ramp)), I was thinking that maybe once your DH gets his results he'll be a little bit excited if the urologist tells him that his results are better than last time. ERose just said it first! hee hee. You never know what the future will hold...I guess you just have to wait and see what happens. It sucks though, I know...

And, I totally give you kudos for trying your best to BD last night. That had to be tough after having such a terrible discussion about all this stuff, but you tried, and that's all you can do. I also agree with ERose, you are beautiful, and he knows and believes your beautiful. He was probably just feeling miserable and up to his eyeballs with this "pressure" from you and his job. So...even if you had tried, it might not have even worked. Sometimes, not starting is better than starting and not getting anywhere. Know what I mean? That's happened to me too, and that REALLY makes a girl cry in her pillow. Remember when we had to do the post coital test? Ugh....talk about pressure. I didn't know if I was going to make it to the doc's in time.

Anyway, we love you and we know that whatever happens will be for the best. Maybe he doesn't _really_ want kids of his own, and he is perfectly happy with you and your girls, and he will focus on the life you guys have now. I know that probably doesn't make you feel better, but it's something. I'm glad you told us what happened because I know it's hard to bare your soul to virtual friends as well. That's why we're here. :hugs: It's the weekend and warm, so you can be happy about that! I know I am!

And finally-why do I always have to write a book?


----------



## ERosePW

Well, terri, you wrote a book that time because you care, and that's a great reason. I can envision all of us sitting around in a circle in person (like some sort of support group for infertile and over-aged women, LOL), and you would be our ring leader, lifting us up when we're feeling down, and sometimes just telling us to suck it up because it simply isn't that serious. LOL! Love to love ya.


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish I know the feeling ALL to well DH works so much he's asleep by 8 sometimes so he can get up and go to the gym by 4:45am!!! :nope:
Or in another City all together like now :(

I'm thinking he will have an Improvement w the vitamins and the shorter hold maybe he will feel bad about last nite and want to party tonite :shrug: we can hope right ;)
That will be a tiny spec of lite at the end of the tunnel so I hoping really hard for u guys!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies!

Just a general thing for all of us to be grateful for. (I have to jot it down now or I will forget it!). We have wonderful DH's! I know we get frustrated with them, and sometimes, we aren't always on the same page with them, but it sounds like everyone here has great DH /SO's. Again, I read so many threads where I ask myself, "Why are you trying to procreate with that poop bag??!! Move on girl! MOVE ON! Feet don't fail you now!" 

It stinks to be in our age group struggling with the the poop that we have to contend with. But at least that poop isn't our other halves! I'm sure every lady here has had at least one poop in their past that you are grateful now to be rid of. We may be later in the TTC game than others right now, but thankfully we have wonderful SOs. :)

As much as I FEAR talking to my DH about doing a SA...and by the way, thank you ladies for your support and words of advice!!...I know deep down, he'd do it if I insisted. And cried. Crying is imperative. 

I'd have to tell him the SA was a first step they must do before all MY testing...AND have him do it at home and I'd run it over to the clinic. Really, though. Think about how intimidating it must be to go into an office to do that. Can you imagine if we were asked to do our "thing" in a sterile doctor's room?! Oh, and by the wayyyy....put your "stuff" in this cup so we can see what's wrong with you. So, I feel for them.

I got the FS referral and SA order in November and decided to just let the holidays come and enjoy them. And then what do you know, in January, I got a BFP. Which of course ended immediately. I literally almost tore the referral papers into shreds when I had a a firm suspicion that I might be pg. But I'm going to get it all started if I'm not PG this year, as I'll be 37.

It's a weird thing. I've been so focused on giving my daughter a sibling. Someone to grow up with and have in her life after we are gone. And it's made me cry on many occasions. But after our visits to friends and family last month, I realized...if she is meant to be an only child, she has plenty of love and support around her (within her own generation) to carry her through life. And instead of it being my obligation to provide her with another sibling, maybe it's my obligation to keep these current relationships going to provide her with that support and love thats already here. I don't know, there is a small shift happening within me. Although i still want her to have a sibling, I am still a true believer that whatever happens in this life, is meant to be. 

And I can say this even after getting a postcard in the mail from our old neighbors, who we shared the experience of having our first babies with (they are only a month apart), and it was announcing the birth of their 3rd child. It broke my heart like you couldn't imagine just because we started out the same, going through everything together with our first babies. And now they had their third. But it's made me realize, even through the heartache for my own selfishness, everything is still meant to be. I'm kind of coming to grips with that. And it's a new emotion for me.

Sorry. Had to release it all.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Btw, after posting that I had a sadsies face on and my DH asked what was wrong and I asked him if he'd be open to fertility testing if I can't get pregnant this year and he said yes. I didn't specify what that entailed but at least he knows its on the table. It's a little step anyways. :). Thanks for listening to my vent.


----------



## Sis4Us

Katie u always have a great outlook on everything and I too agree what will be will be !!!
:hugs:
U are trying this month right isn't this the month Suzanne told u BFP?? Hope she's right for us both :)

Well I gotta get to bed we r having a Community Garage Sale in the Am so I gotta get up at the crack of dawn to put stuff out And get change!! :thumbup:
Hoping my neighbors have Some furniture pieces I need if not the 2 Subs close are having sales too!!! :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah Katie!! You did it!!!! And how easy was that??? Crying wasn't even imperative. I'm sure he knows what fertility testing means, but at least your clinic is close and you can drive the sample over there quickly. Woohoo!! Great job. 

You are right about everything else you said. Our DHs are awesome and they all want the best for us. We just always have more on our minds than they do. 

It's going to be 70+ degrees today and I have a 2 yr. old birthday party to go to and my 6 month anniversary dinner tonight. We made it! Hee hee. I also want to get my motorcycle out today too. I can't wait. Have a great day all.


----------



## Wish4another1

Thank you ladies for your heartfelt responses :hug: 
Had a huge temp jump this morning - makes the rejection sting a little more as I ovulated yesterday apparently... And the possibility that :spermy: lasted 3 days is remote :cry: 
But Terri is right it's going to beautiful today!!! And Monday I start my diet and exercise to lose 10 lbs - won't be "trying" until May as I am out of town my next fertile week... So trying to be positive and make the most of the next month 
Love you gals - have a great weekend!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Whew it's been a cray cray morning around here I got rid of some stuff but Momma needs a Nap REAL Bad!!!! :haha:

Hope everyone's enjoying the weather and there Sat!!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

The party was fun...just 6 adults and two kids (age 2 and 8). hee hee. They also had pizza, so I was really excited about that. And...my motorcycle started right up, so before the party, I drove around the block and did some of my muscle memory exercises (quick stops, figure 8s, swerving), just to make sure I'm up to speed before I get out in traffic. 

Tomorrow it's supposed to be even warmer, so if I can get working on my school paper, I can go out and ride after church tomorrow. It's also my fertile week, so I'm super excited about that. Last chance workout before hitting the FS hard. hee hee. 

Hubs gave me a Pandora charm with dangly interlocking hearts. He is too cute. He is a really good shopper and LOVES shopping. 

Sis-Glad you sold some stuff at the yard sale today, and I hope you enjoyed your nap. I'm kind of sleepy too. I think it's the sun! hee hee.


----------



## terripeachy

I bought the package of 20 Clearblue OPKs a while back with the digital reader. Well, today when I went to use my first one, the reader died. hee hee. I guess I better get to Target this afternoon and get a fresh reader. *sigh* You know I'm always thinking this will be the last time I use these sticks. I was hoping the reader would last for one more cycle as I had 5 sticks remaining. I guess the 20 pack is too much, and obviously I don't test enough. :haha:

Oops. I think it was user error again. I'll take a test again tomorrow and hope for the best with my same reader. I'm not sure if I'm going to get to the store today.

Have a great day, ladies! Our anniversary dinner was wonderful.


----------



## Sis4Us

So glad your dinner was lovely and u got a great present!!!

I've never had a reader Die I held onto some of my old ones and bought stick refills cuz it was cheaper and they worked But that was a long time ago!! :shrug:
But I just use Cheapies now as I wasn't getting the right readings w the digitals!! GL


----------



## Fezzle

My reader died as well and I haven't bothered to replace it- I've never had a positive OPK on any method, so I've just given up on them! Now that the Metformin seems to be helping, I might give them another try at some point.


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Fezzle! I edited my earlier comment. I put the old test stick back in the reader, and the test ready picture showed up so it's not completely dead. Maybe I just didn't have enough pee on the end or something. I'm going to try it again tomorrow. I'm only on Day 10, so tomorrow should be okay as I usually O between day 12-15. I know for a fact that I will be leaving my house tomorrow.

OOh and nice jump in temp today.


----------



## moni77

Hey all - I had a lot to catch up on... (again). I need to try to get on here more than every few days. It is tough in the 2ww though, because I am trying not to think about it.

Turns out, if this doesn't work, we have to decide now if we want to move onto IVF next cycle, if not, we wait until August due to scheduling difficulties with the clinic and a vacation we have planned for July. I thought I would get one more IUI try in, but now I'm not too sure. I am going back and forth on this decision. Part of me feels that if this one doesn't work, the IUI will never work and I should just move on, and part of me wants to stay hopeful that the IUIs will eventually work so we don't have to kill our savings to do the IVF. Hopefully I wont have to make this decision... 

I have tested out the trigger - so anything on those wondfos now will be good news. Trying to decide if I want to wait until Easter or try every morning until then.

I am getting my pre IVF testing done tomorrow, and hubby will go in for his next week - he'll have to do another SA and they have to test both of us for all sorts of stuff. They also want to do a pap smear on me (since my last one was Jan 2013) and I feel like I want to ask them to wait until I know if I am pregnant or not. I know it doesn't effect anything, but part of me feels that it might....

Sorry so much about me. VJ glad you are going to a new doc. Erin - the femera is to create extra follies and the trigger makes you O 36 hours later - so it is a timing thing - you will know EXACTLY when you are supposed to BD or try the IUI. Sis - sorry about the mouth. Everyone else, FXed for all!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

Ugh, just wrote a nice response to a bunch of posts, and my computer ate it.
Bleh. Sorry ladies!
In short:

*Wish*- You are beautiful! Guys are dumb- he probably has no idea how bad that made you feel. :hugs: 
*FM*- I am sorry for your (confirmed) loss. :hugs:
*Atty*- Whatever you and hubs decide, we will support you. But stick around! That goes for you, too *Felicity*!!
*Erin*- Your chart looks amazing!
*Terri*- I want some cake!!
*Sis*- :flower:
*Moni*- :hugs: A hard decision. So it is either one IVF or a few IUI's and then a break until August? Or is it one IVF or one IUI until August? :hugs: We are here for you, lady.
*VJean*- Glad you dumped that donker of a doc! It is imperative to have a good match when you are pg!
*KP*- I love your outlook, girl!

I was busy preparing for the procedure this week, and cleaning house because my MIL is staying the week with my mother so they can take care of DD together (I am in NY for five days for the surgery)! Saying that their week will be interesting will be an understatement, for sure!!
Anyway, I meet with the doc doing the surgery tomorrow (it seems a lot of things are happening to us ladies or our SO's tomorrow), and have my pre-op appointment at the hospital. Tuesday, I have to drink two 8-oz bottles of citrate of magnesia and eat nothing all day. 
I feel bad for the person cleaning my hotel room that day.
Then Wednesday is the surgery.
My SIL announced her pregnancy yesterday, and for the first time in seven years or so, I didn't get horribly upset about a family member announcing a pregnancy. I am genuinely happy for her. :shrug: Feelings are funny, weird things!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi everyone! 

Terri, glad to hear you had such a nice Anniversary! Sounds perfecto, especially the charm bracelet!

Sis, How did you do at the yard sale? Did you make some moolah? How are your toofers feeling? And unless I read your message wrong, it sounds like you got a good amount of BD in before your O? And yes, April was my magic month from Suzanne, but I don't put tons of faith into it cuz she said I'd have 2 more girls. Not happening! 

Moni--Lots to think about but you will come to the right decision. At least you are starting the ball rolling for IVF, for whenever you decide to do it. August won't be too far off if you decide to try IUI one last time. Plus, you have a vacation planned for July and it might be just what you need to relax and enjoy some time before the IVF. It sounds like from your post, you're feeling a little rushed with the IVF for next cycle And if you wait until August, you may have some more time to wrap your head around the process and mentally prepare for it. But I sure hope you don't have to even go the IVF route, it is exciting to see what your tests will hold very soon! Fx!!

Kfs1, we will be cycle buddies this time around as I'm due to O next week, too. And you know what's funny? There's supposed to be some red moon happening next week on April 15, which is supposed to enhance fertility. I know, it's all kooky stuff, but I'll buy into anything that lifts my spirits about TTC. :)

Wish--Sorry to hear about your recent struggles, but like Erin said, at least your DH is willing to still do the SA. I think men tend to see things more black/white and we allow more gray in our thought processes. He very well may be feeling a bit frustrated about this process and is shutting down a bit to process everything in his own way. And although that can be really irritating when you dont know where his mind is at, when your mind is running in circles over it, don't run him over with your bicycle yet! Fx for improved SA results!!

Omom--I missed something or am totally forgetting...what's the surgery for? But sending good vibes and prayers anyway for your surgery! And sending the same for your mother and MIL, who may also need it. :) Lol about the person having to clean your room! And isn't it nice when you can be genuinely happy to hear a pregnancy announcement? Good stuff!

Hi to everyone else and I apologize to those I've missed!

AFM, it's only CD 11 (maybe 12) and I'm already getting a decent line on my opk. Interested to see what tomorrow will bring. Definitely a bit early for me to already see that strong of a line. 

BD tonight and WAY too much info, but found this interesting.... I don't know much about cervical position, but I have read that your cervix is typically high during your fertile phase and lower around AF. So, this is where the TMI comes in. Sometimes, when you're BD, it feels like there's pressure on your cervix, which would make sense if it was around the time in your cycle when its supposed to be low. But I read more recently that during your fertile time (when your cervix is supposed to be high), that this kind of pressure during BD is actually your uterus being pushed up and putting pressure on your ovaries, which are engorged and ready to pop...or something to that effect. But it creates a feeling similar to pressure on your cervix. When I got PG in Jan, we BD the day I got a positive opk and I had that intense pressure, which I assumed was on my cervix and I was upset because I thought I'd already ovulated and my cervix was already lowering and we'd missed the boat. That's when I'd researched this kind of uncomfortable pressure during BD and found out about the ovary pressure thing. Anyhoo, I felt some of that kind of pressure tonight so I wonder if I will O early. So anyway, just thought I'd share they info. I thought it was interesting!


----------



## Fezzle

oldermom- good luck with your appointment and procedure!

katie- that's interesting about the cervix. I don't think I've felt that pressure before. My cervix has been weird this cycle- it's been high and soft for most of it, and yesterday it disappeared like it does around ovulation time! 

AFM- I think I'm in a TWW and will test on Thursday if AF hasn't shown up, but I've had charts where based on temps I think I ovulated and then had a long cycle, or just a day of spotting, so I'm not sure. The two times I've had Day 21 tests were clearly anovulatory. This one- who knows, but it's my first one on Metformin. So I don't know how long my LP is normally because I've never had a normal cycle.


----------



## kfs1

Hi all,

Katie - Woohoo - glad to be cycle buddies! I actually had a peak on my OPK a bit early, too, so I should O tomorrow or Wednesday. Hoping that red moon helps!!

Oldermom - I'm with Katie. I'm sorry - I can't remember what your surgery is for. Fx and :hugs: to you!

Fezzle - your chart looks promising to me. Fx!

Moni - good luck with all of your testing.

Terri - sounds like you had a great weekend!

Sis - hope the tag sale went OK.

Wish - Good luck to you and your husband with his next round of tests. Ugh - I've been rejected myself before and it definitely doesn't feel good. But, like everyone else said, I'm sure he was just overwhelmed at the moment. :hugs:

:wave: to everyone else!

I had a great (but BUSY) weekend. My friend was up Friday and we had dinner with a bunch of my girlfriends. Ended up having 2 separate barbecues (one on Saturday and another on Sunday) because friends ended up visiting on different days. I had lots of babies and kids running around my tiny house but we really had a blast. The weather was absolutely beautiful. I wasn't able to temp all weekend (off sleep schedule) but I did get a peak on my OPK a bit early yesterday morning and we were able to sneak in a BD session quickly, even with all of the chaos. The prescription for my husbands SA came in the mail and the clinic is about a half hour from where we live. How long can you travel with sperm before it's no longer "testable"?


----------



## Wish4another1

Kfs- my clinic says one hour - hope that helps


----------



## Sis4Us

Morning Ladies :hi: got my BIG to school now getting the LO ready !!!

Just wanted to say GL OM on the surgery and the hotel room thing made me LOL!! :haha:
Hope it helps u get that BFP!!

Wish how are u feeling about the SA today GL and FX those numbers are better!!

KFS1 sounds like a great weekend hopefully we will have on Elise that this weekend and maybe I'll have a surprise bFP to share doubtful but I can Hope!! :)

Katie u never know keep your head up and stay positive I Would say U are Oing early so get in lots of BD!!!!
For Boy on O :dog: style!!! ;)

AFM I have to go pick up the test my Dr wants some saliva test for hormones so that should be fun :nope:
And get my nails done B4 Easter I totally forgot its this weekend!! 

Happy Monday ladies GL!!


----------



## terripeachy

Moni-I kind of agree with Katie. Do the IUI one more time, go on vacation and after that do the IVF (if need be). No sense rushing to get it done now, especially if you're not going to have $$ for vacation. You're going to be so preoccupied with IVF that you may not be able to think straight. I'd go on vacation first, have fun and chill with your DH.

Oldermom-Good luck this week in NY and with your procedure. I'm sure all will go great! That's gross/funny about the hotel room. I'm sure those maids have seen worse, no matter how bad it gets.

Wish-Hope your hubs' SA goes well this morning. We're all cheering him on.

Fezzle-Don't you hate random, crazy cycles? It's tough thinking these charts are really telling us something. Every chart I have is different and none of them have any magical powers, unfortunately. 

Katie-Red moon? I would have bought into it except my stupid chart says I already O'd. Otherwise, I would've been on board for a wonderful fertile week.

And that leads me into my fertile week being over already. Hubs could've totally gone to his appt. on the 17th, because Ffoe has me at 3DPO today (O'd on CD8). UGH!! We only BD'd on CD4 and CD8. How would I have known, though? I feel like my 12 follicles failed me by being too ready to go. waaahhh!! I'm going to call the FS and try to make our follow up appointment for the 24th or 25th because it says AF will be here (or not) by the 27th or 28th and if I have to start taking medicine or something, I want to be ready/prepared. I guess in the end, I'm completely neutral about this TWW.:coffee: 

Oh yeah...I refrained from nipple stimulation, fasted and got my bloodwork done at work this morning. I was hesitant because my paperwork had Shady Grove Fertility across the top of it. The nurse said 'So, you are trying to have a child?' I just said 'yes.' I am a big mouth on here, but I hate when people that I see frequently, but don't really know are all in my business unless I share it with them. So then she starts telling me about how she was 35 when she had her first kid, and she wished she had done it sooner (not sure if she knew how old I was until after I filled out the paperwork and left). I just smiled and said 'Oh..' Then I said thanks, got up and left. I probably won't be going back. HA!!HA!!


----------



## moni77

Thanks ladies. I have another week to figure it out...or hopefully not have to!


----------



## Sis4Us

Your temps didn't jump that much Terri I would get some Cheapie OPks and see how dark your line is!!! 
FX u didn't O yet but I know that feeling all too well as I'm a early Oer w out meds!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

Well good morning lovelies!! :flower:

Terri - I hear you on the :wacko: cycles... Based on my OPK (which I usually ALWAYS o the next day - I should be 5 DPO) but since my temp did not go up till Saturday - FF says I O'd on Friday... so 3DPO... oh how I wish we could've :sex: on Thursday!! :shrug:
I am not convinced you O'd but only time will tell... :hugs: we will both be :shrug: through this TWW...

kfs- one thing I forgot is to keep the sample warm - I carry it between the girls :winkwink:

Moni - I would agree about waiting till after vacation - but I know its hard because it seems every month is another month getting older... :hugs::flower: you will make the best decision for yoU!!

Katie - sounds very promising for you this time around!! FX for you! :hugs:

Oldermom - it sounds like your test won't be as bad as the prep for it!!! Good luck and I hope more answers are found and as soon as you and DH get back on the same soil - BFP!!!

Sis - I didn't know that about :dog: style... hmmmmm :winkwink:

:hi: to everyone else out there

AFM: Donation complete!! :thumbup: I noticed there wasn't as much liquid this time - I am not going to worry about that too much... I didn't say anything to him... When he dropped me off at work I said to him "thank you for your donation to the cause this morning!" :rofl: He laughed and drove off to Hardees to get something really bad to eat!!! :haha:
We have laughed more together the last 24 hours than we have in months... it made me realize something - no matter what happens - we really do have fun together and its going to be ok. so I am feeling sappy happy this morning... maybe its just the progesterone from O'ing on Friday... :haha: either way... I am going to enjoy feeling happy!

Hope you ladies have a lovely Monday!!


----------



## kfs1

Wish - between the girls, huh? Good to know - I'll plan on doing that. The things we do to get our BFPs! :) I'm glad you're feeling better today and I'm so happy the SA "donation" is done! One step at a time. :happydance:


----------



## Radkat

Terri - Boo to Oing early, but I agree with Sis, maybe you haven't yet and can take advantage of the red moon! (Thanks for that, Katie.)

Wish - I'm so glad that DH got his "donation" taken care of, but more importantly, that you guys are having a good time together. That really is the most important thing, bc he's gonna be there no matter what. :flower:

Kfs- Sounds like you had an amazing weekend!

Fezzle - Sorry for the wacky chart. Hope things get clearer.

Oldermom - I hope your surgery goes well. It sounds pretty intense. Good luck to your mom and MIL as well! 

Sis - Glad the weekend went well. What is measured with the saliva test?

Moni - Good luck with whatever you decide, but I'm with the others re: IUI, vacation, then move to IVF, if needed. Hopefully not!

Katie - Hmm, red moon, good cycle? Let's hope!

AFM - AF came yesterday. Yay! Haven't said that in awhile. Hopefully this means we're back on track. :happydance::happydance::happydance: Back to temping today. All aboard the TTC train! Woo woo! My brother and SIL announced they're having a baby in October. I'm really happy for them. I know they struggled with their first and I'm just guessing they've been trying for awhile for this one too. The due date is a week after my LO. So hopefully they'll get to share a birth month, although my niece was born 4 weeks early so we'll see. Happy Monday to all!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-Yeah! Glad the donation went well. We'll know the results on Friday, right? I am Puh-raying his results are much improved from last time. Glad you guys had fun together too. That makes a world of difference.

Radkat-Woohoo on AF. Does this make a 29 or 30 day cycle? I know it was 28 a few days ago. That's not bad...back to TTC. Welcome back. :flower:

kfs1-Sounds like your weekend was great. Two barbecues in two days sounds awesome! I will be taking advantage of the red moon with you and Katie as well, just because I feel like it. Of course, I have to mail our taxes first, and then we'll be taking advantage.

I made the follow up appointment for the 24th at 9:30. All of our results should be in and the doctor can make his recommendation. I think I already know what he's going to say (IUI or IVF), but I am in no rush to talk to him. First in line is the SA, and even that is not until next week so then I'll have a more exciting update.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - as someone said before, are you 100% that you O'd? Are you going to test on an OPK again? I think you should BD tonight just in case. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish so Glad U R Happy and are having Fun w DH that's all that matters today so Enjoy it!!

Katie yes the Red Moon is like the Harvest Moon very powerful so FX it brings u guys Luck and BFPs!!

Well the Dr was a bust my Dr wasn't in just the nurse and when she told me the price of the test I was like :nope:
$170 for the Saliva Test
$390 for the nutrient test 
My dr was suppose to run as much as she can through my insurance to cut cost so I will just wait I guess

KFS1 they use Saliva to test Hormones it's more accurate than blood cuz your hormones fluctuate through out the Day!!


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies...a lot to catch up on as I was reading. Seems a lot of ground is being covered with SA's, testing and procedures. C'mon BFP's!

Looks like I'll have some time to stay on top of all the posts being as though I have to take it easy until my Dr's appt on the 21st. Last Tuesday I went to the bathroom at work and when I wiped I saw some blood. I didn't panic because I know sometimes it is coming from my rectum ( thanks to hemrroid brought on by the pregnancy...TMI I know) but something kept telling me to make sure it was just blood from there and not the vagina. So there I was in the stall at work (thankfully I went into the handicapped stall and got more room) sticking tissue in my butt and at the same time wiping the vaginal area to verify there was no blood from there. It was a mess! Finally I was able to see a tinge of blood was coming from my vaginal area as well. Called the Dr, went right in and they listened to the heartbeat and checked my cervix so everything was fine and I went on my way. Fast forward to Saturday afternoon. At the hair salon with my daughter and I started to have pains about noonish. Didn't think too much about it and I chalked it up to the baby moving around was causing the pain. It kept happening so when I finally got home a 5 or so I relaxed a bit but the pains kept coming- closer and more intense. I went went to bed about 10 and woke up at 4 am Sunday in tears. Had been tossing and turning all night because of the pains. By 4 am along with the pains in my abdomen I started to have pains across my back and in my pelvic area and I realized they were contractions. By the time I realized what they were they were coming every 5-10 minutes and by the time I got to the hospital they were 2 minutes apart. Spent a few hours in the PET unit hooked up to an IV and monitors and watched the print out on the monitor spike everytime I had a contraction. Blood and urine was taken and finally saw the dr who checked my cervix and she said it was still closed-thank God. She said I had a yeast infection and sometimes a yeast infection, UTI or bladder infection could cause contractions-who knew?!?! Got my prescription, filled it and went home to rest. Still having some today but they are less frequent and less intense. Last Tuesday I was told not to exercise, lift anything or have sex until my level II ultrasound on the 25th just to be on the safe side, then the whole contraction episode happened and now I'm just home in bed loading up on fluids and getting up only when I really need to. Being a person who is always on the go is making this hard for me but I know it's best for the baby. Luckily I have a job where I can work from home and a boss who is very understanding so it does make it easier. Well...sorry for the book but figured I would update everyone. 

I wish everyone well with upcoming tests and procedures for themselves and the other halfs. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-No, I'm not sure at all...I was definitely surprised when the crosshairs showed up on my chart this morning. I feel a little weird today too, so I think I haven't actually O'd. Hubs knows it's my very special week, so I think he'll be a willing participant. :)

Sis-Yikes those tests are expensive. Why are you getting them done again?


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow smiles so Glad U and Baby are Well after All that!!!

Make sure to take it easy I know I'm the same way they tell me to rest and I'm cleaning or painting cuz I'm bored!! :haha:

Terri they Are through my Holistic Thyriod Dr she wanted to run more test to see if she could find out issues w the MCs but w DH freakin a week ago I will see what we can get tested through Insurance then go from there!!


----------



## Radkat

Man, Smiles, you about gave me a heart attack reading that! I'm glad you and LO are OK. :flower: Good reminder for all of us for when we get preggers. 

Sis - Hopefully insurance can cover at least some of that cost. I would find out for sure so you know what you're dealing with. 

Terri - Yep, it was a 30 day cycle. I'm super happy with that!


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-You sure scared me too!! Stay resting until the 25th. Hopefully it won't be so bad..You can catch up on some reading, Judge Judy and Maury in the meantime. SO glad you and the baby are ok. Hopefully the meds are all you need and you can go back to your regularly scheduled life in a week.

Radkat-Yay for 30 days. I know you are happy.

I took an OPK when I got home today and it was an open circle-no surge. I will continue taking them for the next few days and see what happens. I guess it really was my reader, because the new one worked fine with my old sticks. If I missed my surge, it sure is irritating, but nothing I can do about it now but go on with my life. And this stupid paper is still haunting me. :sick: hee hee.


----------



## VJean

Wow Smiles- so glad everything checked out ok. Bed rest stinks, but Id kill to be on bed rest right now, just for a few days. I can sleep all day and still be exhausted! Please keep us updated! How far along are you now?

Sis, Cant believe how expensive those tests were. Sorry your appointment didnt go better!

Radkat  Yay for the witch! Welcome back! On to a new cycle and hopefully a :bfp:!

Wish  So, so happy you were able to get the SA done! Fingers crossed for good results. When will you hear back from them?

Katie  you always have such nice posts. :flower:

Terri  so impressive that you ride a motorcycle. I am terrified of them (well, of other drivers actually)! Happy anniversary!

Moni  I sure hope your IUI worked this month and you wont even need to worry about IUI or IVF. So jealous about your upcoming vacation. Mine isnt until August and it feels like a year from now! Although now that I think about it, yours is only a month ahead of mine. TTC makes the months/years go by way to fast! 

Oldermom, I hope your surgery goes well! However, the citrate of magnesia and eating nothing all day sounds miserable!

Kfs1  sounds like a great weekend!

AFM: Appointment with new OB went well. She seemed very concerend about my DD being over 10lbs, and has promised to not let that happen again. :happydance: I had to call the old OB office this morning to cancel upcoming appointments with them. They were nice as can be until I told them I was changing practices. Oh well. 

This weekend we took our DD to the Texas Wildseed Farm in Frederickburg to take pics in the wildflowers (if you are from Texas you get the whole "bluebonnet" picture thing :haha:), and now my allergies hate me. But it was a beautiful day, so I can't complain!


----------



## Sis4Us

VJean I saw a bunch of Pics online the flowers really are nice this yr we might try to go Friday !! 
I got Hot pinkish shirts for the boys :haha:

Glad U R happy w your new Dr that's important!!


----------



## Future Mom

Hi Ladies! :flower:

Terri - :sex: time!!!! :happydance:

Sis - why so pricey for the tests? Does your insurance cover it? :shrug:

Smiles - GL!!!! Take care of yourself and baby!

Moni - remember to :sex: during vacation - lots of people conceive that way! :winkwink: I've been hinting to OH for us to take a weekend trip.

VJean - I'm glad you have a new/better doctor now. :thumbup:

AFM, I'm still waiting for the green light on TTC. My HCG was at 146 on Friday, so hopefully one more week until normal. The ultrasound showed that there is still some "pregnancy product" left. My doctor is sending me for another one tomorrow. And OH won't :sex: (even just for fun) until it's all gone. :nope:


----------



## Smiles013

Sis...sheesh, they are expensive but hopefully you'll be able to eek some money out of the insurance company. That would be great

Terri..first I forgot to say yes I do want to hear the audio from your wedding so I'll send you my email address. And second, I'm using this time to catch up on my recordings of A Baby Story and Make Room for Multiples and Baby's First Day. I love how the women say " I want an all natural birth and no meds, meds are harmful to the baby. Women have been giving birth without meds and that's what's best for the baby". Then well into labor you see her change her mind and say " I want an epidural or something for the pain, I can't do it". I always think to myself " I have nothing to prove to anyone or myself...I'll take an epidural". But I give those ladies an A for effort. 

Rad....that whole experience was scary. I had been ignoring warning signs my body was giving me before and I would keep pushing myself to do something be it laundry, etc even when I was tired and I haven't Ben sleeping well at night to boot or drinking enough water THEN I started going back to te gym the day before I started spotting. Guess my body wasn't as amped about going to the gym like I was. Lol. But this whole thing has taught me to take better care of myself and to learn to let things go until another day. No one cares if the freakin' laundry is done 2 days later or the floor is not mopped exactly when I wanted it to be. Learning how to not be on the go all the time is hard I tell you.


----------



## oldermom1975

Wish4another1 said:


> AFM: Donation complete!! :thumbup: I noticed there wasn't as much liquid this time - I am not going to worry about that too much... I didn't say anything to him... When he dropped me off at work I said to him "thank you for your donation to the cause this morning!" :rofl: He laughed and drove off to Hardees to get something really bad to eat!!! :haha:
> We have laughed more together the last 24 hours than we have in months... it made me realize something - no matter what happens - we really do have fun together and its going to be ok. so I am feeling sappy happy this morning... maybe its just the progesterone from O'ing on Friday... :haha: either way... I am going to enjoy feeling happy!
> 
> Hope you ladies have a lovely Monday!!

Wonderful, Wish! :happydance: for the SA!!
It is awesome to just relax and laugh with our spouses, isn't it? 




Radkat said:


> AFM - AF came yesterday. Yay! Haven't said that in awhile. Hopefully this means we're back on track. :happydance::happydance::happydance: Back to temping today. All aboard the TTC train! Woo woo! My brother and SIL announced they're having a baby in October. I'm really happy for them. I know they struggled with their first and I'm just guessing they've been trying for awhile for this one too. The due date is a week after my LO. So hopefully they'll get to share a birth month, although my niece was born 4 weeks early so we'll see. Happy Monday to all!

Yay for TTC! :thumbup:
I am glad you are at peace about your SIL's pregnancy. Come on overlapping pregnancies!!!! :dust:



Smiles013 said:


> Looks like I'll have some time to stay on top of all the posts being as though I have to take it easy until my Dr's appt on the 21st. Last Tuesday I went to the bathroom at work and when I wiped I saw some blood. I didn't panic because I know sometimes it is coming from my rectum ( thanks to hemrroid brought on by the pregnancy...TMI I know) but something kept telling me to make sure it was just blood from there and not the vagina. So there I was in the stall at work (thankfully I went into the handicapped stall and got more room) sticking tissue in my butt and at the same time wiping the vaginal area to verify there was no blood from there. It was a mess! Finally I was able to see a tinge of blood was coming from my vaginal area as well. Called the Dr, went right in and they listened to the heartbeat and checked my cervix so everything was fine and I went on my way. Fast forward to Saturday afternoon. At the hair salon with my daughter and I started to have pains about noonish. Didn't think too much about it and I chalked it up to the baby moving around was causing the pain. It kept happening so when I finally got home a 5 or so I relaxed a bit but the pains kept coming- closer and more intense. I went went to bed about 10 and woke up at 4 am Sunday in tears. Had been tossing and turning all night because of the pains. By 4 am along with the pains in my abdomen I started to have pains across my back and in my pelvic area and I realized they were contractions. By the time I realized what they were they were coming every 5-10 minutes and by the time I got to the hospital they were 2 minutes apart. Spent a few hours in the PET unit hooked up to an IV and monitors and watched the print out on the monitor spike everytime I had a contraction. Blood and urine was taken and finally saw the dr who checked my cervix and she said it was still closed-thank God. She said I had a yeast infection and sometimes a yeast infection, UTI or bladder infection could cause contractions-who knew?!?! Got my prescription, filled it and went home to rest. Still having some today but they are less frequent and less intense. Last Tuesday I was told not to exercise, lift anything or have sex until my level II ultrasound on the 25th just to be on the safe side, then the whole contraction episode happened and now I'm just home in bed loading up on fluids and getting up only when I really need to. Being a person who is always on the go is making this hard for me but I know it's best for the baby. Luckily I have a job where I can work from home and a boss who is very understanding so it does make it easier. Well...sorry for the book but figured I would update everyone.

Oh my goodness, Smiles! :hugs::hugs: I am so glad you and LO are okay! That had to have been so terrifying- my heart sunk as I read it until the end, when I nearly cried with relief!




VJean said:


> AFM: Appointment with new OB went well. She seemed very concerend about my DD being over 10lbs, and has promised to not let that happen again. :happydance: I had to call the old OB office this morning to cancel upcoming appointments with them. They were nice as can be until I told them I was changing practices. Oh well.
> 
> This weekend we took our DD to the Texas Wildseed Farm in Frederickburg to take pics in the wildflowers (if you are from Texas you get the whole "bluebonnet" picture thing :haha:), and now my allergies hate me. But it was a beautiful day, so I can't complain!

Awesome about the new OB! It sounds like she will really try to help your specific pregnancy issues (sometimes docs get too hold-up in 'the average' pregnancy experience). You get the brave mama award for dealing with the old OB's office of cantankerous crankies! :bodyb:



Future Mom said:


> AFM, I'm still waiting for the green light on TTC. My HCG was at 146 on Friday, so hopefully one more week until normal. The ultrasound showed that there is still some "pregnancy product" left. My doctor is sending me for another one tomorrow. And OH won't :sex: (even just for fun) until it's all gone. :nope:

:hugs::kiss::hugs: FM! 

For those of you who asked, I am having a laparoscopy, hysteroscopy, and D&C on Wednesday to clear out endo and hopefully make me generally more fertile. Today was a lot of running around with the preop and doctor's appointment, but it is over now. Now onto tomorrow...:paper: :haha:


----------



## oldermom1975

Smiles013 said:


> Sis...sheesh, they are expensive but hopefully you'll be able to eek some money out of the insurance company. That would be great
> 
> Terri..first I forgot to say yes I do want to hear the audio from your wedding so I'll send you my email address. And second, I'm using this time to catch up on my recordings of A Baby Story and Make Room for Multiples and Baby's First Day. I love how the women say " I want an all natural birth and no meds, meds are harmful to the baby. Women have been giving birth without meds and that's what's best for the baby". Then well into labor you see her change her mind and say " I want an epidural or something for the pain, I can't do it". I always think to myself " I have nothing to prove to anyone or myself...I'll take an epidural". But I give those ladies an A for effort.
> 
> Rad....that whole experience was scary. I had been ignoring warning signs my body was giving me before and I would keep pushing myself to do something be it laundry, etc even when I was tired and I haven't Ben sleeping well at night to boot or drinking enough water THEN I started going back to te gym the day before I started spotting. Guess my body wasn't as amped about going to the gym like I was. Lol. But this whole thing has taught me to take better care of myself and to learn to let things go until another day. No one cares if the freakin' laundry is done 2 days later or the floor is not mopped exactly when I wanted it to be. Learning how to not be on the go all the time is hard I tell you.

I was go-go-go as well, and my fluid levels ended up being low at the end of my pregnancy, warranting an induction from my OB.
The natural birth held appeal for me- until my induction made hard labor come almost immediately. You really never know how you will react to pain like that until it comes. 
Anyway, I just wanted to tell you my not taking it easy was probably one factor in my having low fluid levels. I told my doc that this happened to me today, and he explained that when we get to the end of our pregnancies, placental function decreases a lot after about 36 weeks (especially if you are a more mature lady), and it can make a big difference in how your pregnancy ends. So rest up, lady!:hugs::flower:


----------



## Smiles013

Vjean....I am now 18w 3 days. Feels like I should be further along or something at times. Lol. Glad your appt with your new place went well and flip the bird to the other doctor's office. They were all sorts of whacked over there. :haha:

Oldermom...I actually was tearing up about it today thinking and being thankful for outcome. At that moment I started to think about the all the other ladies and their losses and felt so bad for them. This whole journey from start to finish can take a toll on us and I'm so thankful for all of you ladies for your support. It really does help to be able to share feelings and concerns with you all. 

Oh I forgot to mention one part of the story that while it was happening wasn't funny at all but now that I replay it in my head I crack up. At 4 am when I woke up crying and asked my DH to get me some water and then I laid back down to see if that would help, after about 20 minutes my husband says " where are the pains exactly?" So I tell him my abdomen, back, etc. he got silent for a few seconds then says " maybe it's gas because gas can travel around to the back too and is really painful and I did hear your stomach making a gurgling sound earlier". As I was laying there in pain I managed to say without yelling "it is NOT gas". I swear men are just so clueless at times but you gotta love them.:haha:


----------



## oldermom1975

Smiles013 said:


> Oh I forgot to mention one part of the story that while it was happening wasn't funny at all but now that I replay it in my head I crack up. At 4 am when I woke up crying and asked my DH to get me some water and then I laid back down to see if that would help, after about 20 minutes my husband says " where are the pains exactly?" So I tell him my abdomen, back, etc. he got silent for a few seconds then says " maybe it's gas because gas can travel around to the back too and is really painful and I did hear your stomach making a gurgling sound earlier". As I was laying there in pain I managed to say without yelling "it is NOT gas". I swear men are just so clueless at times but you gotta love them.:haha:

Hehe- gas traveling. Definitely a guy thing.:haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Why do u think guys Fart so Much Gas makes them feel like they R in Labor!! :rofl:

Man idk what's wrong w me I've been an emotional wreck today crying At stupid movies and the fact I have to PAY taxes I've never had to Pay B4 I wanted that money for the house Updates!! :nope:

I don't see how I could be lucky enough to get PG right away but my hormones are outta wack :shrug:


----------



## Blueshoney

OMG Smiles-So glad you and the baby are ok. Reading your update was terrifying!


----------



## Future Mom

oldermom1975 said:


> For those of you who asked, I am having a laparoscopy, hysteroscopy, and D&C on Wednesday to clear out endo and hopefully make me generally more fertile. Today was a lot of running around with the preop and doctor's appointment, but it is over now. Now onto tomorrow...:paper: :haha:

GL OlderMom!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh Smiles, I'm so relieved to hear you and baby are ok!! How frightening! The story about you shoving toilet paper up your butt had me rolling though. And gas traveling to your back?? Oh, men. Bless 'em! :) 

Thank you for sharing your experience, because it is a very good reminder to all of us that when we do get pregnant we need to be very mindful of overdoing it. 

And by the way, I used to absolutely love watching all of those baby stories on TV with the first-time moms who were committed to having a natural childbirth. They go on and on about how there is no need for pain medication, how our bodies are made to be able to do this process naturally, and they break out their soothing pan flute music CD and birthing ball and fill up their birthing tub....and that's when I'd get my popcorn and sit back for the show. Cuz most of them end up realizing their vision of a natural childbirth is never as easy as they stood on their soap box and professed it would be! It's not that I have any ill-will toward women who have a natural birth...I'm actually in awe of their strength to do it. I just have a problem with people preaching about things they have no experience with, in general. So there!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Fezzle--Hey that cervix thing sounds good because isn't it supposed to be really high as a sign of pg, instead of coming low for AF? You're testing this Thursday? Ok you have me intrigued!

Kfs1--Sounds like you are right in a perfect spot for that red moon stuff! And glad to hear you had a wonderful weekend with friends and little ones. It's times like those that really lift your spirit. :)

Wish--Hope all went well with the SA today and thanks for the info on the one hour limit to bring it in..and carrying it between the boobies is classic! I'm not even kidding, I will absolutely do that when my time comes. And I'm do glad to hear you and DH are in a good place right now. So good to hear!

Sis--Oh. My. Stars. I was dying when I figured out what your msg about bedding on O with the doggie emoticon meant. Totally going to shoot for all of that this cycle! And when will you find out how much this homeopathic doctor can charge to insurance for the saliva tests? And you silly, silly goose! First you were worried about you BD schedule which seemed great, and now you're wondering how you could be lucky enough to get pg again when you are supposed to be super fertile following a m/c? I am ordering you to have a positive outlook because you absolutely should!!!

Terri--I forgot to send you my email address, too, because yes I want to hear the wedding audio. Will do that now! Really interested to see what happens with your Opks...how frustrating to think you Od and then maybe not. Yeah, really interested to see if you get a positive Opk soon! I guess that's why I like the line Opks instead of the smiley face kind. I like to see the progression of the line darkening and then lighting after the surge. It's WAY more exciting than looking at an open circle for days on end! And personally, I think it's bad practice for that nurse to question you about TTC a child. I mean, I'm the type who overshares info with anyone who will listen, and even I think that convo was not appropriate, so good for you with your short responses!

Oldermom--Yep. I just forgot what your procedures were going to be, because now I remember since you've listed them. Is it a little crazy to say that I got excited to hear about your procedures? Granted, it sucks to have to go through them, but they are all for such a great purpose! You have done a phenomenal job of getting your testing done and following through with what you need to do to right the things that need correcting. You go girl!

Radkat--Glad to see you are moving forward on the TTC path (I mean not happy that you are back here, but that your spirit and optimism are back!). And I know what you mean about being excited about AF following a m/c. You just hope your body will right itself because in a way, it helps you to get that spirit and optimism back. Like your body is saying, "It's going to be okay. Everything is back to normal." Totally get it!

Future Mom--I'm sorry you are still having to go through the end of this m/c. Hang in there as you should be getting there soon. :(. But glad you, too, are in a place where you are looking ahead at getting back to TTC. <3

Vjean--So happy to hear you are doing well and like the new doctor! At least we can still fire our doctors in the US and I'm glad you did. And yes, I know all about the blue bonnet pics in TX. Very cute tradition, but sorry your allergies hit you. So, can you take allergy Meds while pg? 

Moni--Still watching your progress this cycle! :)


Btw, is there an April thread?


----------



## Fezzle

My cervix was lower this morning- and firmer as well. It's still pretty high, but I could actually reach it as opposed to the last few days where it's been way up there! I'm just waiting too :coffee: I woke up at 4am with a headache and took my temp then- you can see the nose dive it took! Even if you adjust it for the time it's pretty low. The headache also usually means AF is coming for me, so I'm waiting for her now. I wouldn't be that upset about her coming if it meant that I finally had a normal cycle though and a good LP! I think the Metformin and iron are definitely helping, and OH and I can do much better this cycle with our BDing.

Smiles- sounds scary but glad you are ok! I also laughed a bit at the toilet paper butt-checking, or at least the description of it! 

GL, oldermom!


----------



## Smiles013

Oldermom....I will be taking it easy. It's funny I have been thinking about my fluid the past few weeks. I think I might be paranoid though. When I feel or see extra cervical fluid I think "is that my amniotic fluid leaking?" I swear I am a nervous wreck at times

Katie and Fezzle....yeah the toilet paper thing is pretty funny. I don't know how much I used but at one point I knew I needed to flush before I put more tissue in to avoid the toilet getting clogged. :haha: That's all I needed to happen, have a toilet overflow at work....embarrassing! Lol


----------



## kfs1

Sis4Us said:


> Wish so Glad U R Happy and are having Fun w DH that's all that matters today so Enjoy it!!
> 
> Katie yes the Red Moon is like the Harvest Moon very powerful so FX it brings u guys Luck and BFPs!!
> 
> Well the Dr was a bust my Dr wasn't in just the nurse and when she told me the price of the test I was like :nope:
> $170 for the Saliva Test
> $390 for the nutrient test
> My dr was suppose to run as much as she can through my insurance to cut cost so I will just wait I guess
> 
> KFS1 they use Saliva to test Hormones it's more accurate than blood cuz your hormones fluctuate through out the Day!!

Hmm - that's really interesting about the fluctuation. I'm in the process of researching FEs so I'll definitely bring this up with either them or my OB. Thanks Sis!


----------



## terripeachy

Oldermom-Today you have to drink that stuff right? Hopefully you can mix it with something good so it isn't too disgusting. I've never had to do anything like that so I can't really comment, but I know you'll get through it. :coffee:

Futuremom-Sorry about the leftover product. Hopefully it will all go away soon so you can get back to your normally scheduled routine.

VJean-I'm so happy that you like your new OB. It really does make a world of difference. It took me forever to switch gyn doctors (because I only had to go once a year so I thought it wasn't that bad). My original doctor, who I really liked, left and they stuck me with a PA who looked like an owl and criticized everything I did or didn't do. Then she wanted to take me off BCP because of my high blood pressure. She was on such a high horse, and not to be mean, but if you don't have an MD after your name, you don't get a high horse. You get a faulty pony, if that. My bestie finally convinced me to switch and I am so glad I did. I'm happy for you.

Katie-I took advantage of the red moon today :haha:, but I think I ovulated the other day. I hear you on staring at empty circles, but I'm ok with it for the next few days. 

Well, work called and I lost my train of thought. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## kfs1

Smiles - That's so scary! I'm glad everything's OK. I know it's hard but just stay off those feet until you get the all clear.

Radkat - Congrats on the witch showing. 

Terri - That's so frustrating that your OPK was broken. I hope you just continued to BD anyway - just in case you missed that peak. Red moon! Red moon!

Future - I hope your levels return to normal soon. :hugs:

Vjean - Gglad your new Dr. seems better than the last! It took me forever to switch but I'm happy with my new OB so far.

Oldermom - Good luck with everything today!!

Katie/Smiles - I have a problem with ANYONE preaching about "how are bodies were built for childbirth and it's better for the baby" - blah blah blah. Everyone is different so it drives me crazy when people try to push their "beliefs" on you. What - are you trying to make someone feel bad if they choose an epidural? I'd be absolutely fine with it! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Morning Ladies Oldermom GL today make sure not to watch any Food networks or Cupcake wars!! :)

Think I'm gonna spend the day w my Bestie since she's going to NOLA this weekend :(
We both need our nails done and lunch of course!! 

Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Morning friends!

Yes Oldermom - good luck today and shake your fists at those Dairy Queen commercials!!! I know you will make it through - it will be worth it when that BFP comes and sticks!! :flower::hugs:

Sis - i love getting my nails done! Have a great day with your bestie!!!

:hi: kfs, Katie, Smiles, Fezzle and all you other ladies out there reading n stalking!! 

Terri - I am with Katie on the cheapie OPK's - I use wondfo's (50 for a buck - ok not that cheap :haha:) but I watch the surge come and go... and its much more reassuring - or I am a control freak....uhmmmmmm:blush:

AFM: things that make you go hmmm - my temp went below cover line today - not sure it has done that since I started temping during the TWW - atleast not at day 4! :coffee: 
I think I will blame TAX DAY!!! :haha:
Meetings all day today!! Woohooo!!! 
Enjoy your day ladies!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## garfie

Just checking in ladies to wish oldermum all the best for today and hope it brings good things in the future.

Afm - just plodding along reading but not posting sort of weaning myself off Bnb I guess:wacko: also got the children off hogging the internet so that is helping me a little:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Good to hear from u Garfie :hugs: we miss U!!!

Katie I'm trying to stay positive but also realistic so if I get a BFN I won't be shattered into a million tiny pieces!! :)
Did have stretchy Snotty CM this Am hope I don't have an infection :(


----------



## Radkat

Oldermom - Thinking of you today. I hate it when I can't eat. You'll have to read or something non-food related. Sorry I said food. :wacko:

Fezzle - It sucks that AF may be coming, but your chart looks great! Very typical, normal chart! :thumbup:

Katie -Are you asking if there is an April testing thread? Yes there is. I've been stalking some to get to know some of the newer ladies. I'm waiting for the May one. :)

Sis - Hooray for getting your nails done! :happydance: I desperately need a pedi. 

Wish - Hmmm...not sure on you temp. Maybe see what's up tomorrow.

Kfs - Good luck on the FE search. What a process. Nice to have all these knowledgeable people here to help guide you. :flower:

Thanks for all the official welcomes back to TTC. Feeling good/hopeful. DH keeps talking about my "extra fertility" after the mc. We'll be giving it the old college try this month for sure. (Of course if that were in reference to my college experience it would mean drinking 5 nights a week and eating terribly, so I'm not going to do that!) :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-Are you still taking your vitamins this month? That is odd for you to have a drop at 4DPO. Your temperature is usually so high even a small drop is way above the coverline. I guess it's just something to note. Hmmm...

garfie-We miss you! :hugs: Now that warmer weather is here, it's good to get outside and off the computer. Hope all is well.

Now my train of thought is back. My sister had all three of her kids naturally. I think she waited to long to get to the hospital, personally. One of her kids she had in the waiting room. They told her 'Yes we understand you're pregnant. Please wait there.' Her hubs was telling them, 'she's going to have a fast labor, you don't understand.' They said "Please. sit there." Thank GOD an ambulance driver was walking through the waiting room with some clamps (or something-you know I don't know), and was able to deliver the baby. My sister said that other patients were horrified. HA!!HA!! Then, the hospital tried to charge her for a bed an anesthesia. She said "no sir..this is incorrect! I had the baby right in that waiting room." I know I would've been horrified, but I try to avoid the emergency room at all costs. 

Last time I was there was probably in 2002 when I was really, super drunk. My bf tried to make a big deal that I was out without him and got wasted with others. The girl I was with told the nurse-she doesn't have alcohol poisoning. She's just drunk. I think that was enough for the nurse because we left. I don't remember much before or after that. All I remember is goign to the bar and going to the emergency room. HA!!HA!!


----------



## moni77

Smiles WOW take it easy!!

Oldermom - Good luck.

Everyone else - nice to hear the updates, keep them coming.

AFM - I am waiting until the weekend to test - I want Easter good vibes when I do.
I also "donated" about 12 viles of blood to the IVF cause yesterday - when I saw how much blood they were taking I asked them to weigh me after, because that probably dropped me at least a pound. They are doing all the genetic testing, HIV testing and many other tests that are needed before we can move onto IVF.


----------



## Smiles013

Terri.....bless your sister's heart because 1. I would need an epidural for sure and 2. For not ripping the admitting nurse's head off and getting her to a room. :haha: those poor people, I'm sure they're still telling that story til this day. Lol

Oldermom...lots of luck tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-HA!!HA!! I imagine she was probably just in pain and like 'whatever' hee hee. 

Moni-I hear you on lots of blood vials. I think I did 5 at Quest, and then I think I did another 3 when I went for my u/s. I laughed at you asking them to reweigh you. Did they? HA!!HA!! I hope this is it for you and your Easter is fabulous. :friends:

I might be busy the first half of the day tomorrow, so I just want to pass good vibes to Oldermom tonight. Hope everything goes as planned. BFP in May for you, coming right up!


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello everyone hope u All had a Fabo day!!!

Mine was pretty good except for DH picking a fight via text cuz he's sleep deprived and being a Butt!!
He did admit that he thought I have been cold since the MC cuz I blame him for losing the baby due to his Crooked sperm!! :nope: WHAT??
I had to tell him I only blame myself and have been dealing w that so not the case at ALL !!
Hope he understands what I've been going thru my BFF says he's the one being distant so IDK!!
We will try to make up for lost time when he gets home ;)

Went to Lunch w my BFF but didn't feel like eating much after that long ordeal so we went to do our nails and Chit Chat :)
Got my nails and toes done Easter Purple of Course ;)

Had a Bday dinner for her 17yr old DD our kids our 10 days apart we keep telling them they are each others baby daddy and Momma cuz they look great In pics together!! :haha:

I'm going for RC 4 in the AM was trying to wait until I can take a test but it hurts to bad I gotta go :nope: 
I'll take a test in the Am but it will be too early I'm thinking slim chances anyway!

Oh yea and DS1 will be driving his truck in the Am :happydance: he got it home and it sounds great FX it stays that way!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Just a quick note to pop in and tell Terri How much I enjoyed listening to your wedding audio! What a beautiful ceremony! And it wasn't even weird listening to it over audio and not seeing video. :)

Your Dad is so cute I can't stand it! Giving you away on behalf of everybody under the sun was so freaking sweet. And then, it sounded like he added more people at the end of the ceremony. Ha!

Your pastor did a tremendous job, as well. It wasn't just reading from a cue card, his words were so sincere and beautiful and I loved how he sang the Lord's Prayer. 

Ugh, just AWESOME! 

And when you started to read your vows and were crying, I started to tear up as if I could see you. You DO NOT have a hillbilly laugh. It's adorable!! Btw, you're husband's voice is sexy pants! (Was that out of line? Sorry, just look back on my post about how I love to overshare everything.)

Thanks for sharing that special occasion! 

It's interesting how sometimes we receive things that we need and we don't even know it. I got this audio file earlier and meant to listen to it throughout the day but kept getting interrupted. At the end of the day, I found out that one of my Aunts is critically ill. And I've been communicating back-and-forth with other family members about how we are all going to get down to FL to see her. This Aunt is the healthiest of anyone in our family and would have been the last person I would've expected to be so sick. This is also the very first immediate family member I've ever had be in such a serious health crisis. I'm 36 and still have all of my grandparents alive and kicking. So this is a huge scare. And then, after all the conversations were over for the night, I had a chance to sit down and listen to your wedding audio. 

The combination of hearing such a happy event taking place, the laughs, the love, and hearing your pastor speak God's word, made me remember that no matter what comes in this life, there are still going to be bright days and happy occasions and it really helped me put things in perspective. 
So, thank you for that, too! <3


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Sorry your hubs is feeling super bad about the MC. He doesn't have anyone but you to talk about it, so if he's showing signs of anger, it's probably truly just sadness. :hugs: I'm glad you got to spend time with your girlfriend. I'm painting my nails pastel purple on Saturday for Easter too. Yay!! And cool about your son getting his truck, and the birthday dinner and all that.

Katie-Thank you! My dad thanked my aunts and uncles at the end. He has 10 brothers and sisters, and they were not invited because I didn't have money for them, and they are super cheapskates, so he had to throw their names out in the end. I sent his side of the family the audio so they could hear that we were thinking about them. So sorry about your aunt. It is hard when family members get sick. I only have one grandfather left (he's 99!), and it's going to be tough when he moves on because even at 99 he still has jokes, great stories and a great life (he's been blind for about 10 years, but because he had all those kids, they each take a month to watch him. That's the beauty of having a big family. Just talk to your aunt and pray for her, and let her know how much you mean to her. That's all you can really do.

And on the fertility front, I almost didn't take an OPK this morning because I was kind of feeling defeated, and then thought that a few more wouldn't hurt, and I had a smiley face. :happydance: I told hubs that I'm back on the fertility train, and we have until Saturday morning to get to our stop. HA!!HA!! He said he wants to ride along HA!!HA!! Oh, and yes, isn't his voice sexy pants? :blush: His first words to me was 'you are', when I asked who was sitting next to him at the bar. I did a double take when I heard it, and then acted like I knew tons of cuties with deep voices. HA!!HA!!

Have a great day all.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Terri so Glad u got Ur surge I just knew it was coming better get the Party started w My Sexy Pants!!! :happydance:

Katie I'm so sorry about UR Aunt but like Terri said all u can do is show her how much u care and Love her!!
I wish I had any of my grandparents I miss them ALL dearly :cry:

Oldermom GL w the surgery Today!!!

AFM I got a BFN no surprise so I guess I'll be going to the dentist :( Booooo!!!


----------



## kfs1

Sis - sorry for the BFN :( but now is the perfect opportunity to go and get those teeth fixed before you're PG again. 

Terri - woohoo. Get to it!

Katie - I'm so sorry about your Aunt. :hugs:

Older - Hope you're doing OK. Good luck today.

Moni - Good luck with testing this weekend. Fx!

Nothing much to report here. Had a slight temp jump today but no crosshairs yet. Got plenty of BDing in so I'm crossing my fingers.

Hi everyone else!


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - you are still early lady!!! only 7 DPO?? you could still get that BFP...but I agree get those teeth fixed - that way they aren't even a thought once the BFP appears!!! :hugs:

kfs - I think I see crosshairs in your future!!! :thumbup: on the Bd!!!

Moni - FX for your testing this weekend!!! :hugs:

Katie - wow all your family is still living that is awesome... I have no grandparents and my dad is gone (along with some aunts n uncles) I agree with Terri - just shower the Aunt with love... that's all that matters at the end of life - love!!! 

Older - definitely thinking of you today....update when you feel like it lady!! :flower::hugs:

AFM: down 2.6 lbs since Monday... hello healthy eating!!! and exercise... I feel good this morning (could be the P cream or the BFP on April testing thread) :haha:
I am looking at my chart and think "whatever"I feel like my chances are so slim this month that the weird temps are just what they are!!!
Weather is beautiful today - Hope you ladies enjoy your Wednesday!!! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-We had snow last night and it was still on the grass this morning! It's crazy for April, but luckily it's all gone now. I hope that is the last of it...it's supposed to warm up later in the week so send that warmer weather east, chica!

I hear you about just letting your temps do whatever. That's how I felt until this morning. hee hee. I was resigned to accepting them the way they were. I just BETTER get my crosshairs back, or I'm deleting that positive OPK. Nice job on losing a few pounds and exercising! Good for you. The April thread did get exciting this morning, that's for sure. Hopefully it'll stay exciting!


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok ok I'm going to have to check out the testing thread NOW ladies!! :haha:

I'm back from the dentist I just Opted to pull the tooth it only took 1Hr verses 3Hrs of drilling and about a 1/3 of the price it was my way back Molar and I had already grinded it down to a Nub so why not!!

DH should be home tonite so I went and got some sexy PJs and nice spring candles along w all the Easter stuff for the boys!! 
Hot Pink Polo shirts It Is ;) lets see how hard they fight it!!


----------



## Radkat

Katie - I'm sorry about your aunt. I hope you are able to share some conversations with her. :hugs:

OlderMom - Thinking of you! Hope all is going well.

Terri - How cool that you get another chance with Oing! :sex::sex::sex:

Kfs - Hooray for a temp jump. FF always takes awhile to confirm O, huh? Glad you feel good about your BD timing. :thumbup:

Wish - Big congrats on the weight loss! Enjoy your good weather! It's sooo much easier to be healthy in good weather! :wohoo:

Sis - 7DPO is super early. Do you usually get results by then? Mine have been 14DPO. But still, go get to the dentist, then it's done and you don't have to worry about it. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Radkat No I got a BFP at 9Dpo last time but I went to the dentist 6dpo B4 I knew so I was kinda worried about it that's why I took a test this AM
I knew it would be a BFN but wanted to verify B4 I went to the dentist!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Thanks ladies for the kind words. <3. 

I'm a bit of a pissy pants tonight because I got a beautiful positive OPK this morning, but hubby forgot to take his "magic pill" (which by the way, is a Godsend for them being ready to go when needed), and he's super tired. So gonna try a morning BD session...which will mean 5:30 am since DD usually wakes up and comes and crawls into bed with us around 6! Blah.


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope u got that BD in Katie u shouldn't O Until 36 hrs after ++++ OPK so FX u catch that Eggy!!! :)

AFM ... DH made it home and is already at the office :nope: hopefully he will have Tom off to spend time w the Boys!!
My jaw is quite sore today so I still won't be eating and Jumbo Bugers!! :haha:

Happy TGI almost Friday since most will Be off Tom for Good Friday!! :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

My boss' last day is today so we're going out to lunch and then someone set up a happy hour for her. I was thinking about taking a half day tomorrow but now I see that the interim boss has set up a meeting from 3-3:30 to talk about our group's future. REALLY? On Friday, let alone GOOD FRIDAY, you want to talk about the future? I think it can wait until Monday. *sigh* I normally come in at 7 and leave at 3:30, so I try to skedaddle on Fridays. I think I'll come in late tomorrow. :frustrating: Maybe tomorrow my temperature will jump up a little. :frustrating2: hee hee.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - that's horrible that your new boss set up a meeting that late on Good Friday! Not a good way to start off with the new team!!! Have fun at lunch and happy hour today.

Katie - it drives me CRAZY when things don't work out on the peak day. I hope you had a chance to BD this morning. I had a friend over on my peak day and I usually don't BD when people are over (because my house is so small - not too private) but we did quietly in the morning before she woke up. I just had to! 

How's everyone else doing today?

As I said on the other thread, crosshairs this morning but I was naughty and had a beer last night so I'm not sure that my big temp jump was accurate. :blush:


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - why oh why would anyone set up a meeting at 330 on a Friday - especially Good Friday... maybe she didn't know? someone she discreetly tell her - YO NOT A GOOD IDEA!!! :rofl:

katie - :growlmad: i don't like it when that happens either - here's hoping to some early am :sex: :thumbup:

:hi: to all and I hope many of you are off tomorrow - I am not but DH is...

AFM: ugh... DH and I had a tiff last night - this morning I come in to work and find out I am going to have to travel three weeks in a row from 26 April - 15 May... seriously... blows... and he is going to be pissed about it... I will be home 3-4 May and that's it during that entire time...
and lets not even talk about TTC... I was supposed to have follow up on 5 May... I called the office today and I will talk to the nurse about calling in the Clomid - they sent the instructions to me again in the mail? 
and see what they say about starting it when I get back on the next cycle.. what a mess :growlmad:
tomorrow is urologist appointment...
down another 2lbs today - total lost 4.8.... now I just want to eat cake...
:rofl:


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri have fun at the Lunch and Happy Hr and I think I would be like wow can't believe it's Good Friday Tom time sure does fly :haha:

Wish so sorry everything seems to be Adding Up I know that feeling ALL to well hope the Uroligist gives u guys some good News Tom!! :hugs:

AFM I'm having way more CM than normal not sure if it's cuz I'm not using the P Supps or what hopefully I will know either Way by Easter!! ;)
Watching Baby Boom and dreaming today I guess!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah, maybe she forgot that it is Good Friday. I'll see her in a few minutes, and ask her about it.

Wish-Sorry you have to travel so much...that really does put a dent in things. I would also hold off on the Clomid until it's a trying cycle. And who knows, maybe May 3-4 will be perfect timing for you. How awesome would that be? Good luck tomorrow at the urologist. fxfx for great results.

Sis-Yeah, a few more days now. I'm feeling good about things for you.

I have to go do some stalking-people have been missing, and I'm nosy. :ninja: Later gators.


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm thinking it's the Coconut Oil I've been taking every day that's increasing CM I've read it a can help w that but I've only been taking it for a week!! :shrug:

My holistic Dr wanted me to try it it helps w a lot of the issues I have so I figured why not!! 
Anybody else know anything about Organic Virgin Coconut Oil???
Radkat Oldermom??


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Hello everyone hope u All had a Fabo day!!!
> 
> Mine was pretty good except for DH picking a fight via text cuz he's sleep deprived and being a Butt!!
> He did admit that he thought I have been cold since the MC cuz I blame him for losing the baby due to his Crooked sperm!! :nope: WHAT??
> I had to tell him I only blame myself and have been dealing w that so not the case at ALL !!
> Hope he understands what I've been going thru my BFF says he's the one being distant so IDK!!
> We will try to make up for lost time when he gets home ;)
> 
> Got my nails and toes done Easter Purple of Course ;)

I think Terri is right, he is sad and doesn't know how to handle it- he may even be feeling some guilt himself. Guys can be pretty fragile sometimes, you are right in that he probably just needs to hear that you don't think it was his fault. :hugs::hugs: That and guys...well, you know: :dohh:




Wish4another1 said:


> AFM: ugh... DH and I had a tiff last night - this morning I come in to work and find out I am going to have to travel three weeks in a row from 26 April - 15 May... seriously... blows... and he is going to be pissed about it... I will be home 3-4 May and that's it during that entire time...
> and lets not even talk about TTC... I was supposed to have follow up on 5 May... I called the office today and I will talk to the nurse about calling in the Clomid - they sent the instructions to me again in the mail?
> and see what they say about starting it when I get back on the next cycle.. what a mess :growlmad:
> tomorrow is urologist appointment...
> down another 2lbs today - total lost 4.8.... now I just want to eat cake...
> :rofl:

:flower: Sorry about the craziness, Wish! :hugs:
Kudos on losing weight, though- wow!



Sis4Us said:


> I'm thinking it's the Coconut Oil I've been taking every day that's increasing CM I've read it a can help w that but I've only been taking it for a week!! :shrug:
> 
> My holistic Dr wanted me to try it it helps w a lot of the issues I have so I figured why not!!
> Anybody else know anything about Organic Virgin Coconut Oil???
> Radkat Oldermom??

Never tried coconut oil- let us know how it goes!!


AFM: The surgery went very well- the doctor found significant endometriosis on the top of my uterus (with the C-section scar), on my left ovary and in the cul-de-sac areas of my abdomen. He removed it all and did a D&C, and as a big plus he blew out my tubes (they apparently had some mucus in them). He told me that it was likely that I had problems with retrograde flow, and that was the reason for my lighter periods (due to some minor cervical stenosis). I am sore and still a little loopy from the anesthesia today, but I have had some French fries and feel pretty ok. The doc also said that his rate of getting people pregnant after this type of surgery was along the lines of 86% in the first six months. :happydance:
Feeling good, ladies.


----------



## moni77

sounds good oldermom!!


----------



## Radkat

OlderMom - Glad the surgery went well and you're feeling positive. That's great! Hope your recovery is quick! :thumbup:

Wish - I can't believe you have to travel that much! That sucks! Is it all far? Any chance of DH joining you during a couple fertile days? What PITA! :growlmad:

Kfs - Hooray for crosshairs! Would one beer really make a difference? Hope not!

Terri - Yeah your new boss is setting himself up with a 3pm Friday meeting. No one is paying attention at that time. Ugh, hope he comes to his senses.



Sis4Us said:


> I'm thinking it's the Coconut Oil I've been taking every day that's increasing CM I've read it a can help w that but I've only been taking it for a week!! :shrug:
> 
> My holistic Dr wanted me to try it it helps w a lot of the issues I have so I figured why not!!
> Anybody else know anything about Organic Virgin Coconut Oil???
> Radkat Oldermom??

I use coconut oil for lotions and DH uses it in smoothies (that I get some of, if I ask nicely). Here's a link from a website I refer to often. It looks like this and most links are referencing the need for healthy fats while TTC.
https://natural-fertility-info.com/...for-building-hormones-and-a-healthy-baby.html


----------



## Sis4Us

Great to hear Oldermom Im betting that BFP is right around the corner w that much Endo I would say he also Found the reason for ALL the Chemicals!!

Now u have a Nice comfy Bed for that Eggy to rest for 9mos!! :happydance:


----------



## Wish4another1

Radkat - no DH can't come... 1st trip is to North Carolina and second trip is to Wisconsin... he has to work - believe me I know he won't be happy - he doesn't like me to travel since we have been married... :(

Sis - I have heard good things about coconut oil - my daughter uses it for some recipe she got off pinterest... but I think its for her face?? :shrug:

Oldermom - so good to hear from you - wish I could get my tubes blown out :rofl: I am so happy to hear a BFP is getting so much closer for you!!

AFM- crazy day - had to do paperwork on a stillborn baby...:( sucks when anyone loses a baby...


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Radkat Ive read all the benefits and know it can help w hormone issues I just can't find anything about it increasing CM!!

Maybe it's all in my head :rofl:

Been eating like a Savage today too maybe cuz my tooth doesn't hurt anymore cuz it is Gone bye bye!! ;)

Awwwwww Wish that has to be the hardest any loss is Hard believe me but I can't imagine going thru that!! :cry:


----------



## terripeachy

Oldermom-The countdown is on...6 months! I'm glad your doctor was so thorough. He sure did find a lot of stuff to fix on your insides, and I agree with Sis. That's probably all that was preventing you from having a proper pregnancy. Yay! and double yay for french fries!

Wish-So sorry nothing is going in your favor these days. I guess a job's a job, and if you have to travel, you have to do it, unless you want to be a kept woman and just stay home in your French maid's outfit waiting for DH. Hmmm...hee hee. 

Sis-You're funny-eating like a savage. Yeah, with tooth pain, you don't want to eat.

To everyone else :wave:


----------



## oldermom1975

You ladies are so sweet, thanks! :hugs::kiss:

I just got that joke about blowing the tubes out, Wish! :blush: :haha: Too funny!!


----------



## kfs1

Great news Oldermom!! :happydance:

Wish - huge bummer that you have to travel. Any possibility of being home around your O?


----------



## Wish4another1

Kfs- kinda depends on when AF shows her head on this cycle - regardless I have one night home... So I only get that chances - I'll enjoy it either way :rofl: 
Thanks for asking !!


----------



## Wish4another1

Well ladies my husband just informed me that the dr office called him a couple days ago and told him the SA was worse but of course he didn't tell me and he didn't even ask for his numbers... And they moved his appointment to some other day he can't remember... I'm so angry with him and tears are running down my face too... 
I guess we have our answer...


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, Wish :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Wish - BIG :hugs: hun so sorry about hubby keeping this information away from you :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Pressed send before I had finished - I'm sure he was only keeping it quiet to protect you hun in his own way - so what happens now do you have a BIG chat? 

:hugs:

X


----------



## kfs1

Wish - I'm so sorry - both for the outcome of the SA and because your husband hid it from you. I'm sure he was upset himself hearing the results and maybe just shut down in a way. What's the next step hun? :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

A couple days ago??!!! :grr: :grr: :grr:
Why wouldn't he tell you? He knows this is important! And so now what, no appointment with the urologist either? I am spitting bullets right now. I'm upset for you and wish he had been open and honest like you have been. gah!!:growlmad:

:hugs: Unfortunately, I think you're right in that you have your answer. It has to be sooooo difficult for you on such a lovely holiday weekend, and with spring being here, and now you have to travel for a few weeks. Maybe being on your own in a few weeks is something that you will need. Take time for yourself and reflect and come back feeling stronger and better and start anew. I'm sure the army will pay for chocolates and facials. :winkwink:

I don't know what else to say...I'm so sad for you and mad at your DH. I still can't get over that he knew a few days ago. Ok...I'm probably making things worse. <3 <3


----------



## Wish4another1

Thanks Ladies - for your hugs and kind words. and Terri for your bat swinging viking...:hugs:

You know I could have been more understanding if he had said to me last night - hey the dr office called they said it was worse than the last one - I was afraid to tell you... no that is not what he said...

he was making plans to stay up late (as he is off today) and I said hey don't forget you have dr appt tomorrow. he says to me "no i don't it got moved" i am like what? when? (btw I just checked on this last Friday when I picked up his "container")... and he said a couple days ago... then he says "and the dr office called and said the test was worse"... I am like what???? what were your numbers?? he says "I don't know I didn't ask I was at work" when did they call - "days ago"
so I said why didn't you tell me - his answer? "i forgot"

I am livid ladies... just angry... and hurt... and I feel like I am alone in this... I have done everything - bought all the freaking supplements for him and me...temp taking...peeing on everything... had doctors up my vag... bloodwork...and I feel like he doesn't care - his answer after all that conversation last night - "it will just be a bigger miracle when it happens"
you know what i say to that *(&^&$%&##@#%&^*&**()*(&%:grr::grr::grr:](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)

I am sorry... but no it wont - it is not going to happen willy nilly... I am done... once AF shows up I am not temping anymore...no supplements... I am going to live my freaking life... I am going to run... I am going to take a caffeine pill when I need one... I am just going to live...

I am done... I cannot do it all anymore...

Im sorry ladies for the rant... I really do appreciate all of you... I wish each and every one of you a BFP... I will probably start easing back off of BnB... not because I am not happy for you ...but for my own sanity..

:hugs: to all

EDIT - BTW Terri - you have never made things worse :)


----------



## Smiles013

Oldermom.....glad to hear the procedure went well and that is a very high success rate! FX for a BFP for you in the very near future. 

Wish....I am truly sorry he didn't say anything and he " forgot". What else can I say except that men are stupid and never want to hear that they are the cause of infertility especially when they see how hard we try and how bad we want it. He was probably just trying to spare your feelings for as long as he could. :hugs: I understand you have a mix of emotions right now and maybe for your sanity a small break is what you need along with a good chat with the hubby to get focused again. I would hate to see you go but we would all understand you have to so what is best for you. :hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

I just talked to the clinic I cannot believe how bad his numbers are
.0868 is his total count down from 260 million
His motility is 7% down from 40% 
And they couldn't even do morphology...
I'm just shocked :cry:


----------



## terripeachy

> I am livid ladies... just angry... and hurt... and I feel like I am alone in this... I have done everything - bought all the freaking supplements for him and me...temp taking...peeing on everything... had doctors up my vag... bloodwork...and I feel like he doesn't care

Yeah...that's how I feel too, and it's not even my hubs. We try SOOO hard to do everything right and make sure things are nice and the way they should be, and these men just walk around in lala land thinking all is hunky dory. So yes...live your life, stop temping, and just go with the flow. It may happen, and it may not, but at least you'll be happy with what you're doing. I would still talk to him again about how upset it made you. Not to make him change his mind, but just so he knows not to keep things from you that may be important to you. You guys are a team and the things he knows, you want to know. 

And if you have to ease away, I completely understand. Just check back on us periodically. I know, I'll sure miss your upbeat spirit and your jokes and your supportive words for everyone. :flower: :cry::hugs: :friends:


----------



## Blueshoney

Oh Wish I'm so sorry you husband lied. I would be so pissed off too! Besides supplements, is there nothing that the doctors could do to improve his count?


----------



## Katie Potatie

Wish--Good gracious, you are really having a horrible time of it right now. Ugh, I'm so sorry. I'm just sitting here with my jaw on the floor trying to understand how your DHs SA numbers could decrease so significantly! I mean, when was his first SA?! I'm sorry I just keeping thinking "how? I don't get it? What?!" So that's all I can spit out right now because that seems unreal!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Something had to have affected those results.


----------



## Wish4another1

Katie... I know... I feel the same...just dumb founded...no words... to go from 260 million to 80,000 since September... just wow... 

He doesn't smoke, drink, do drugs, I mean nothing... he doesn't eat good not many veggies - he loves meat...

he was sick a few weeks ago and took antibiotic...but the nurse said that didn't cause it...

I keep trying to think about January and what was going on... his job is stressful... but I just don' t know I have no explanation at all... :shrug:

thanks all... I am :coffee:

EDIT - he has been taking fertilaid since January consistently and since March 1st I added a bunch of extra vitamins - coQ10, Vitamin D, B12...
ugh


----------



## Radkat

Wish - I'm truly sorry to hear this. :cry: What a huge ? re: DH's results. It's understandable that he would be worried to tell you bad news, but he didn't forget. That's BS and he should have told you. He didn't take your feelings and efforts into consideration and was being cowardly. You have every right to be upset and should talk to him about it when you feel ready. That being said, I think we've covered on here that men's egos are sensitive, especially when it comes to their virility. I understand backing off on TTC and just living your life. I think that's a great idea. We will all really miss you here and I hope you can check back in on us, if that works for you. Huge :hugs:. We're here if you need us.

Since you are the queen of the smilies, here are some that I think are appropriate.
:cry: :growlmad: :nope: :hugs: :hissy::drunk::gun::wine::grr: 
And my all time favorite, :bike:. Maybe you need to get a bike...


----------



## Sis4Us

Grrrrrrr sorry I cleaned my Cookies last nite and I've been locked out of BnB since!!! :nope:

Wish I'm so sorry to hear this but I know the number drop all too well my DH went from 115 Mil to 20 mil so it can fluctuate!! I truly think the waiting is killing his count has he had a US of his bits?? That will show if he has a Varicocele which I think he does!!

I think he just "Forgot" cuz he knew how much was riding on it and didn't want to upset u B4 he had too No Excuse but I'm sure that was his Ass backwards thinking!!!

BIG :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: take Ur time and do what u feel is best we live u and are here for U if U need us!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

AFM still BFN this am we BD this AM and I had a Tiny spot of Blood after :shrug:

Kinda losing hope about this cycle even w the increased CM I knew it wouldn't be this easy it never is!!
Also DH has a ton of traveling to do in May so I'm not sure about next cycle either :(


----------



## moni77

so sorry wish!


----------



## Future Mom

:hugs::friends::hugs: for Wish. Yes, you definitely SHOULD get back to enjoying your life regardless of anything else! I'm sorry you have to go through this s*@t. I'm sure your DH doesn't realize how he's making you feel - please talk to him. And we'll miss you! Take care of yourself and visit us sometimes too! :kiss:

Older - :sex::sex::sex: It's your time!!! GL!!! :thumbup:





Sis4Us said:


> AFM still BFN this am we BD this AM and I had a Tiny spot of Blood after :shrug:
> 
> Kinda losing hope about this cycle even w the increased CM I knew it wouldn't be this easy it never is!!
> Also DH has a ton of traveling to do in May so I'm not sure about next cycle either :(

Sis - have you tried PreSeed? We used it for a few months up until my BFP and really enjoyed the increased...ummm...stuff. :winkwink:

AFM, not much to report. Just enjoying the looooong weekend. I have four days off. :happydance::happydance::happydance: Hope everyone else has a great weekend!


----------



## Sis4Us

Futuremom ...We have pressed and I've used it on and off when we need it!!
I was wondering Why I have so much CM not wondering how to get more CM I've had quite a bit after O this cycle which is strange :shrug: but not promising since I'm getting BFN :(
Even DH was asking this Am while BDing!! :haha:


----------



## Blueshoney

Wish-There has to be an explanation for such a huge drop. I read that being too hot down there can affect the count. Does he go into a jacuzzi or anything?


----------



## oldermom1975

I am so sorry, Wish! I agree with the other ladies- he shouldn't have kept it from you, and he needs to be more involved in making this baby. If he doesn't want one, or has limits to what he will try, then he needs to tell you now. 
For now, be happy and live your life- for your own sanity. :hugs::hugs: We are here for anything you need, whenever you need it.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Okay ladies I was traveling today and just getting caught up now. Wish, I just really think there's got to be more to this story on the SA results. Like Sis said, maybe something like a varicole thing? It's gotta be something causing it that's out of the ordinary. If your DH is willing to look into it and keep moving fwd with actively trying to alleviate roadblocks like this, do you think you will be interested in continuing fwd? Totally understand you feeling like you need to step away from TTC and live life, especially when you are "hot" and emotions are high. Tomorrow is a new day and with a little more time to cool down and sort things out with DH, you'll come to the best decision for both of you. It may be to stop or it may be to keep trying or it may be a NTNP scenario. Just know whatever it is, we are here for you!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hey Sis what dpo are you? Strange about the increased CM. is it like ewcm or the lotiony stuff?


----------



## Sis4Us

Hey Katie I would say between EWCM and Creamy!!!

Im supposedly 9Dpo today but didn't get a temp on 1dpo so might be 8Dpo!! :shrug:
Had One tiny drop of Blood this Am but still getting BFN!!

Ive been taking Orally P this cycle so maybe I couldn't really tell my CM when on the VJ Supps not sure I ran out of oral so I'll have to finish this cycle W the whoohaa ones!! :(


----------



## Kayotic

Hope I can join here! I know so many of you from the other threads and I dont want to keep spewing there. I feel so much better with people I know!


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Kayotic!
Glad you joined us. Do you want to share a little bit about yourself? Sis will add you to the front page, and then you'll REALLY be part of the group.

Yeah...I know you're chatty, but try to contain yourself on the main boards, so I thought this would be a good place for you. HA!!HA!!

My update for today is that my temperature is still rising. I think I really O'd on CD14, so I'm feeling pretty confident. Hubs goes in for his SA on Tuesday morning, so we're on break. I think he wanted to have a party this morning (which I would have been fine with), but we are working on communication, and if he doesn't SAY anything, I'm not starting anything (unless it's my fertile week). So...we'll see how his results come out. fxfx I have some errands to run and then schoolwork, so have a great day everybody!


----------



## Sis4Us

Welco e Kayotic!!!! :hi: just tell us a Lil about your TTC journey and I'll Add u to the cover page!!


----------



## Kayotic

Sis4Us said:


> Welco e Kayotic!!!! :hi: just tell us a Lil about your TTC journey and I'll Add u to the cover page!!

TTC #2 for 8 years, 4 of those with various medicated cycles/procedures. Chemical in March with OHSS, then a BFP this cycle. This current try, it took 6 cycles to finally get it done, we were supposed to move onto IUI's again next month :) Due Dec 28th!


----------



## Sis4Us

FX for a sticky bean Kayotic!!!


----------



## garfie

:happydance: Kayotic - fingers crossed for you hun - welcome :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

VJean what's Ur EDD so I can add it I haven't done it yet??


----------



## Sis4Us

AFM having a hard day today feel like a total failure even though I knew getting a BFP right away naturally would be a miracle but it still stings and it makes me relive my LOSS all over Again!!! :cry:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Sis...I'm so sorry you're feeling down today. I guess getting prego naturally is a longshot, but you're not out of the game yet. You're not even close! :hugs: Don't cry....


----------



## Kayotic

Sis4Us said:


> AFM having a hard day today feel like a total failure even though I knew getting a BFP right away naturally would be a miracle but it still stings and it makes me relive my LOSS all over Again!!! :cry:

It's amazing how much a loss can screw with you. After last months chemical, I am so hesitant to say anything. My inlaws are really supportive, so we are telling them tomorrow, but I am still terrified.
I am really sorry you're having a rough day.


----------



## garfie

Sis - aw sorry you are having such a rough time today and feeling so sad - you are not out yet Hun BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ERosePW

Hi kayotic, happy to have you over here! Fxd for a sticky bean and a H&H9!!!

Wish, I am so sorry to hear your latest news.... The SA in and of itself was probably disappointing to hear, but to have him not even let you know about it. You must've been livid. I'm so very sorry. Have you two talked about it since then? I'm sure he's feeling self conscious about it, since that's how men are when it comes to their "boys". But that's no excuse, since this is info that you need to know. :growlmad:

Sis, so sorry you're feeling down. :hugs: I'm sure it creeps in now and then, out of your control. I wasn't near as far along as you, and I recall it creeping up on me outta nowhere sometimes! :( But you're not out this cycle, your chart looks good! I've known SO many who don't get BFPs until 14dpo or later. Fxd still crossed for you.

AFM, I got my visit from the witch today. I had a lovely little 22-day cycle. W...T...H ????? I'm assuming it's my body just being wacked out from the cyst removal. But still. Oh well, I had a feeling since I O'd on cd9, like five days after surgery, that this cycle was a bust anyway. That was probably a scrambled egg that had no chance anyway. So...I called my RE today, and they've scheduled my day3 bloods and u/s for Mon morning. I'll start the Femara then too, days 3-7. Then I think it's one more u/s after the Femara to check the follies again...? And then they'll tell me when to do the trigger shot. And DH and I have decided to go ahead w/ IUI. Time to get this ball rolling. I think I've put enough time, tears, and effort into this, haven't I? So I'm ready to go, baby!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

I know it's still Early but last time I had a dark line by now and Im getting stark white test IDK if I'm even going to test anymore it's depressing!! :(

Going to dye Eggs w my Boys and get Their Baskets together and go To bed Tom is Easter!! :)

Erose sounds like a Great plan that got me my BFP I hope it gets u one too ASAP!! ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Happy Easter!!!
ERose- Sorry you had such a short, crazy cycle but I'm glad you are moving on to IUI. Maybe AF isn't so bad if you have a plan for next month, ya know? I think we are going to do IUI next cycle as well. Well, you know. If this cycle doesn't work. I got crosshairs again so I'm happy about that. 

Sis-I hope today is a better day for you. 

garfie- I know you're POAS. What's the latest?

Hi to everyone else. Enjoy hanging with family or whatever you are doing. We're going to church and brunch with my coworker. She's 41 and has an 8 month old and her baby daddy has left her in a lurch so we have been spending time together so she can be with adults. It's hard being a single mom. Her other daughter is 21. It's like her life is repeating itself. I'm glad she came into my life when she did. Her baby Mc. is just the cutest. And she never cries in church!!


----------



## garfie

Terri how well you know me:haha: Happy Easter ladies
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## terripeachy

WHAT?!!!! HA!!HA!! That's awesome garfie!!! How excited are you? That is a new test, right? You're not tricking us on this Easter morning are you????

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## garfie

No Hun I wouldn't do that to you ladies:haha:

Okay how about this one

:hugs:

X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wish4another1

Garfie that I absolutely amazing! Congrats I am praying a sticky bean for you!!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Great news! Fx, garfie!


----------



## garfie

Aw thanks Hun I'm so scared but I'm going take each day as it comes - today I'm happily pregnant:happydance: and the best bit hubby is over the moon sometimes we just need to go ahead and think of the consequences later :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Thanks fezzle - I still keep looking at the test but we both no this is last chance saloon - no pressure then:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ERosePW

Omg, Garfie, what great news to see first thing this morning when I checked in!!! I'm SO excited for you! Congrats to you and hubby!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Katie Potatie

AGHHHHHHHH! GARFIE!! I'm so freaking excited for you!!!! You've been so disappointed that your DH hasn't been on the TTC train with you and you've been going on the downlow to try to make it happen, and here you are! And he's happy!!!!!! I just couldn't be more excited for you!!!!!!!


----------



## L.Ann.V

Just finished 5 days of 50mg Clomid yesterday. No crazy woman came out - Thank goodness! I felt unfocused, scatterbrained. I'm guessing like pregnancy brain without the pregnancy?! I actually felt pretty monotone. I tend to be high strung, so not like myself, but I was happy with that verses mega-B ;)

My 1st IUI cycle should take place sometime next weekend. I should find out if it takes in May on Mother's Day weekend. Wouldn't that be amazing?!

Good luck to the April testing ladies.


----------



## nessaw

Congrats garfie.x


----------



## Smiles013

Awwwwww......congrats Garfie!!!!! What a happy Easter for you and the hubs. :hugs:


----------



## Radkat

Garfie! I'm so excited for you! Big congrats!

Glad you're here, Kayotic. Congrats to you as well.

ERose - Sorry for the short cycle but it sounds like you have a plan.

Sis - Hope you're feeling better today. 

Terri - Sounds like you have a nice day planned. Good that you're spending time with your friend. Time around a baby doesn't hurt.:)

Happy Easter to those who celebrate it.

AFM - AF has left the building. Starting OPKs tomorrow. DH is sick so I'm hoping he gets better by O time!


----------



## Future Mom

Congrats Garfie and Kayotic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance:

And :hugs: everyone else - we're next!! :thumbup:


----------



## Smiles013

Kayotic....congrats!!! :happydance: FX for a H&H 9 months. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Garfie!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

Hope everyone had a Great Easter !!!

AFM.... I've had a hard weekend DH and I keep fighting and he's being really mean even his friend noticed the other nite!!
He keeps saying maybe it his way of grieving he's doesn't know why he feels this way!!
IDK either but I'm not going to sit here and take it!! :cry:

So I prob won't be around here anymore not sure we will be together much less be TTC anymore if things change I'll let u guys know!!!

Wishing u ALL the best!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Wow...I have a lot to talk about this morning.

ERose-Hope your blood test goes well today. Drink lots of water so your veins are nice and plump! Don't forget to find out when you get the results, so we can compare them to Sis' paper.

Kayotic-Good luck today at your beta. I'm guessing that's a blood test. By now you should have pretty good numbers, right?

garfie-Do you have to go to the doctors for confirmation?What's the protocol in your country? Still, such a happy day.

Sis---Don't say that..when you get married, there is no exit strategy unless it's absolutely necessary. Sure, you can stop TTC, and work on your relationship, but don't mention the "getting out" words. I'm sure emotions are really super fragile right now with all that's been going on, and that's why I think you both are out of balance. Maybe take a TTC break for a while and come back when you're ready. Maybe your hubs feels too pressured and it's too soon for him to try again. I don't know for sure but that's why you have to TALK about it, and see where he stands, and tell him how you feel and make a compromise. Maybe other stuff besides TTC is going on, and obviously we wouldn't know about that, but see what he's thinking. And on top of that, you're the leader of the group. You can't just up and leave. I'm not letting you. :nope: So there!! :hugs: It's hard, I know...

AFM-I guess all 12 of my follies have shriveled up and died. Just waiting for them to make their way to the wonderful land of the pantiliner. I go for my follow up appointment on the morning of the 24th, so I really hope they can help me. Taking my temp seems so futile at this point, but I will carry on. I'm not a big shopper but today I feel like buying some spring shoes/sandals.


----------



## kfs1

Hi everyone,

Happy Easter. A lot to catch up on.

Garfie - I saw on the other thread but congrats again! So great.

ERose - Sorry for the short cycle - I know it can be so frustrating. Good luck with your bloods today.

Sis - I agree with Terri. Don't give up! You need to have a long, serious conversation with him about how you're feeling. :hugs:

Wish - Hope you're doing OK. While I don't want to see you around here less nope:), I do think its important for you to take a step back and reevaluate what you need to do to be happy. :hugs:

Terri - what's going on this month? You ended up with a positive OPK, right?

Hi Katie, Older, Kayotic, Fezzle, L.ann, Smiles, Future, Radkat, Nessaw, and everyone else :wave:

Nothing much new here. Crazy, fluctuating temperatures and a negative feeling for this month. Found out my sister-in-law is having a girl. So happy but it stung a bit.


----------



## moni77

Congrats Garfie!!!

AFM - BFN yesterday so waiting for AF. We have decided to wait until July/Aug to do the IVF (as long as the doc approves the wait). I feel like I want to clean the meds out of my body before sticking a lot more in. It also gives us a chance to save a bit more money. I'll still be around, but prob more just stalking to see how you are all doing. I figure if we are taking a couple months off the meds I am going to relax and not temp or use the monitor. Back to just having fun for a bit right? But I'll be back in full force with the IVF at the end of the summer!


----------



## Radkat

Sis - I'm sorry you're feeling down. I know it's hard when such an important relationship isn't working as it should. Please talk to DH and figure out where you both are and how to move forward. Good luck, sweetie. :flower:

Terri - I'm sorry this cycle has been a bust, but I'm glad you have plan with moving forward and help with your clinic. Some great summer shoes are definitely in order. :thumbup:

L Ann - Glad the Clomid worked. Sounds like you're in a good place. 

Kfs - I know the baby news can be tough sometimes. My SIL is due a week before my EDD for the mc. Ugh. Just have to refocus on the positive. Hard sometimes, I know.

Moni - Sounds like you have a good plan. Check in with us from time to time and we'll see you at the end of the summer!


----------



## terripeachy

Moni-So sorry for the BFN. :hugs: I was really hoping you'd come back with a 4th BFP for the group. How are you feeling? I hear you on saving some money and having fun for the next couple months. It's really not that far away, so I don't blame you for taking it easy and sleeping in! hee hee. That is one thing I pretend I would like to do.

I just received my results from my genetic screening and I had all negative results. If I have all negatives, there is no need to test hubs. I'm happy that checked out. One more test to go (his SA), and we can find out the future. So..even though my follicles are all gone, at least they were all perfectly formed with no mutations. :wacko: :coffee:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis, I'm sorry to hear you are so down right now. You two are both embroiled in stressful emotions right now and Lord knows, that can really make a relationship difficult. You are both still recovering from your recent loss, you're feeling crappy because you are seeing BFNs right now, and your DH is stressed out with work. Stress, grief, and disappointment can really cause turmoil. Try to accept it for what it is right now, and give this some time to sort out. You know this will all get sorted out, it's just very hard right now. I'm sorry you're going through this right now. :(

Moni--I was anxiously wtg to see what happened with your testing and although of course I'm sorry it was a BFN, I'm glad to hear you are getting on the path to IVFand decided to give yourself some time to start that process in the summer. I really think it will allow you time to have something to look forward to and get excited about!

Terri--BIG YAYS for great test results and your DHs SA is right around the corner! Now what do you mean your follies shriveled up and died? Say huh?! You're simply going to have to clarify so I know why they are destined to make their way to the land of the panty liner. :) And spending time with your friend and little one sounds just delightful!

Erin--I know you're probably pissed about getting AF, and the wonky cycle....but you are right, it is probably due to that cyst removal. That was one HECK of a cyst! Aren't you so excited about moving forward with this next step of IUI? I think it's very exciting!

Radkat--Let the new cycle begin! There's always excitement in starting this part of the process. 

Kfs1--Sorry to hear that your temps are all over the place, although I don't know too much about what that means! How many days DPO are you now? Yeah, we just never know when news relating to pregnancy will sting us and then, other times its manageable or even happy news to hear. We all get it here!

Kayotic and Garfie-- Still just so darn excited for you ladies and can't wait to start seeing your betas increasing. Just such lovely news!

Wish--Still thinking of you, as well, if you're stalking. <3


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-OK...when two people love each other...just kidding. Here's the scoop. Some written by me, and some with assistance. Each month you have your follicles hanging around and getting bigger and growing, and they are all hoping to mature into a big girl egg. From about.com (haha), the excess ovarian follicles are reabsorbed before ovulation occurs. Once the big girl follicle grows up, she goes to the surface and the follicle and ovarian surface opens up allowing the teenager egg to drift out of the ovary. When that occurs, it's called ovulation. If you look at my chart, there is no clear pattern from pre-ovulation to post ovulation-meaning, there is no consistent jump up in temperatures (when people have the red crosshairs, there is usually a clear jump showing ovulation. You are just going to HAVE to start looking at these charts! You've put it off long enough. hee hee). To me, that means that none of my 12 baby follicles grew up to be a teenager egg and got released into the wild to go find Mr. Hot Volunteer Firefighter Sperm, and therefore there is NO WAY I can be pregnant (unless ffoe is wrong and my hormones aren't doing what they are supposed to). So...when a chart is anovulatory, you just have to wait for the lining to shed (your period), and start anew. It's sad because I already know the answer, so I just have to wait for AF-hence, the land of the pantiliner. The end. :bows: hee hee.


----------



## moni77

terripeachy said:


> Moni-So sorry for the BFN. :hugs: I was really hoping you'd come back with a 4th BFP for the group. How are you feeling? I hear you on saving some money and having fun for the next couple months. It's really not that far away, so I don't blame you for taking it easy and sleeping in! hee hee. That is one thing I pretend I would like to do.
> 
> I just received my results from my genetic screening and I had all negative results. If I have all negatives, there is no need to test hubs. I'm happy that checked out. One more test to go (his SA), and we can find out the future. So..even though my follicles are all gone, at least they were all perfectly formed with no mutations. :wacko: :coffee:

We were pretty bummed yesterday but stayed in bed discussing the options for a couple of hours. Definitely still a little down, but feeling better today. Even though we are waiting until July/august, we are still taking the class on May 8th - I'll fill you all in on what they have to say. I have many questions that I want answered.

Glad your tests were all good.

Sis - thinking of you...:hugs:


----------



## Kayotic

BEta went from 9 to 112!


----------



## Wish4another1

kayotic - again so happy for you :flower:

moni- I am sorry for your BFN but it sounds like you and the DH are on the same page... :flower::hugs:

Terri - thank goodness for the another round of good test results for you guys!!! I am sure the SA will be just as good!!:hugs: thanks for the egg explanation!!! I was sure you ovulated on day 14... ?? so weird this month... but I feel good stuff coming right up birthday's and BFP's for you!!:thumbup:

Sis - I am sorry you and the DH are not getting along... married life sucks sometimes... and you guys do have a lot of poo going on... but poo doesn't make things any easier... I will be praying peace back into your home!!

Katie - thank you for thinking of me!! and I hope you are gearing up for your next TTC month...:hugs:

:hi: to everyone else - Im sorry I can't keep up as well as I would like...

AFM: things have went from bad - to worse... :cry:Dh and I got into the biggest argument we have ever had in 12 years on Easter... lovely... I have stopped temp taking and vitamins - he quit his vitamins on SA day last week... I am 10 DPO but when checking my cervix on 8DPO there was blood and brown CM since - with spotting every day - so I am just waiting for AF to show.. One more blow to the heart - I was just hoping for a miracle... not for me.. ... I have a deep sadness in my heart - I wish it was just about TTC... so I will be stalking ladies... but not much else... I am still praying for BFP's for all you wonderful ladies!!


----------



## terripeachy

We'll miss you Wish!!! 
Sorry for all the bad stuff going on in your household as well. Hurt/pain is temporary. You'll get through it..<3 :flower:


----------



## Wish4another1

I did forget to mention that I have lost 6.8lbs in a week... So I am happy about that and there is SOMETHING good going on...


----------



## ERosePW

Wish, I really hate that you're going through all this. Not just with TTC, but also issues with DH. Its so hard. :hugs: I definitely hope you'll check in often, and even give it another go at some point. :flower:

Katie, yes, I was bummed about AF, but not as bummed as I have been in other cycles (although confused about the short-ass cycle). In my heart I knew I wasn't prego, so I was ready to get on with this next cycle, so maybe the universe said Ah, Hey, let's cut her a break and cut her cycle short by a week, lol!

Terri, NICE explanation of the follies/eggs, etc, LOL! When I try and explain it to people (my mom is always curious), it sounds so science-y. Your explanation was much more fun. ;)

My appt went really well this morning. They had my AMH results from the initial blood tests and said it was 3.5, which is supposedly an excellent number, especially for my age...? I breathed a sigh of relief, because I was really worried about that one, and as it turns out, the news was way better than I even thought it would be! Then while the Dr was doing the scan, she saw several follies at the size they should be on Day3 on both ovaries, and said she was very pleased with what she was seeing (which apparently correlates directly with my AMH level...?). Anyway, they said I'm ready for the Femara, so I start it today for five days, and I go back in one week for next scan. I dont have the results from the bloods they did today just yet... they said they'd be ready today, but I didnt get a call, so will probably call tomorrow.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-Yeah on the weight loss! Keep up the good work.

ERose-You're welcome. I used to be a math teacher (as a second job in years past), and I had to explain addition/subtraction/multiplication and division to adults, SOOOO...you find any way possible to make things easy and fun so they want to come back and learn. Glad you found it helpful.

That's so great about your appointment today. That reminds me that I need to ask about AMH when I go in on Thursday. I found this statement (Ebner et al determined that an AMH between 1.7 and 4.5 ng/ml results in maximal egg quality), so yeah, I trust your doctor now. HA!!HA!! It looks like all things are a go for you this month. Did your DH get his SA done yet? I can't remember, but I'm super excited for you. fxfx :dust:

Kayotic-Again, super congrats.


----------



## ERosePW

Yep, DH had SA done several months ago. My OB wouldn't even give me clomid without him doing an SA. So that was one of the first things we did. I'm assuming if he hadn't had that done, this RE wouldn't be giving me Femara or doing anything at all for that matter. My DH's SA was fine according to my OB, and according to my RE once she reviewed. But she still has him taking CoQ10 anyway, I guess because it can't hurt!


----------



## Radkat

Kayotic - Hooray for the beta jump! You should shake that result in that nurse's face. Is that too much? :haha:

Wish - I'm sorry you and DH had a fight. I hope you all can figure out how to make things work and move forward. Hope to hear from you from time to time, if that works for you. Congrats on the weight loss!

Terri - I think I would've liked Math if you were my teacher. I just had a bunch of egg head old men who had always "gotten" Math and didn't know how to explain it any other way. I got through Calculus because another student basically taught us what our teacher was saying. 

ERose - Congrats on the good AMH results and for looking forward to a good cycle.

Katie- Thanks! I'm definitely excited about this cycle. 

I started OPKs yesterday. Neg of course. Just wanted to start early, in case my cycle was off a bit. Think we'll start some more regular :sex: if we can get healthy. DH and I have both had colds and DH is recovering from a stomach thing. Gotta get healthy for fertile week!


----------



## Kayotic

I did speak with the nurse manager today. It turns out that somewhere between the blood draw and the Dr reading the results, it was lost that I was only 10 or 11 DPO. THey thought I was at the LEAST 14. My little bean is just a late implanter :)

We told the rest of the world today!


----------



## terripeachy

Well, the nurse still didn't have to be so rude. She should have verified again the date before she copped a 'tude. 

Radkat-I guess I am also an egghead (see pic) but I try to make it a little more enjoyable. My engineering teachers were all eggheads and egg faces. A double whammy!! Hee hee


----------



## Kayotic

terripeachy said:


> Well, the nurse still didn't have to be so rude. She should have verified again the date before she copped a 'tude.

I totally agree!

I feel so badly - I have a friend who is kinda of close but has been going through her own IF for a few years and it destroyed her marriage. She is not taking my news well at all. :( I've reached out to her and told her that her feelings were completely valid and it's okay, but I still know she is aching.


----------



## terripeachy

What is IF? Sorry to hear about your friend...it's so hard trying to be happy for others when you are hurting inside because of your own problems. Now I'm sad.

My stupid crosshairs are back. So, I'm a little happy about that, but mostly I'm ambivalent. TTC is such a pain. :growlmad:


----------



## kfs1

Erose - glad you had a great appointment. Keep that positive attitude. Fx this month!

Radkat - glad you're feeling excited, too! Fx!

Terri - I see crosshairs again... :)

Kayotic - aww - I'm sure your friend will come around eventually. It's so tough hearing about other people's pregnancies sometimes, even if you truly are happy for them. :( I'm glad that you mentioned something about the nurse, though. And, ummm, maybe they should be a little more organized and sure before telling someone to stop their meds.

My DH still has to get his SA done but he has his formal review at work this week (he's a teacher) so I didn't want to put too much pressure on him all in one week. For anyone who's not a teacher in NY (or doesn't know any), these reviews are INSANE. Anyway, I'm going to schedule for early next week and we're going to have to stay at a hotel near the testing site because he doesn't really want to deal with producing a sample at the clinic (can't say that I blame him). The only crappy thing? No hotel sex, which is always fun! Boooooo.


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies for all the kind messages :hugs:

Kayotic - Woohoo for great numbers hun - I'm off for my 1st HCG today (I phoned the dr and he didn't even argue with me:haha:)

Terri - Egg head? here that must have a different meaning - you are anything but an egg head. Pleased the results came back fine, ladies remember my results came back - not quite over the hill - but not far off :haha: and now look stick little one stick:happydance: I also loved your explanation KISS is also my moto (keep it simple stupid):wacko:

Wish - So sorry you and DH are arguing - I have been there far to many times hope you can resolve things :hugs: Well done on the weight loss:happydance:

ER - Cysts can throw out your cycles - but here's to getting your BFP and congrats on good AMH numbers :happydance:

Radkat - How long are your cycles normally hun:flower:

Moni - Sorry for your BFN:hugs:

Sis - BIG :hugs: to you and hubby a loss can really take its toll hun on the strongest of relationships - people don't always realise it's kind of like it's happened now get over it:dohh: communication is always the way I have found even if they don't wanna sit down and talk I always dropped it into conversation:hugs:

Katie - I just love your posts - they are always so full:flower: me I have lots to say and think about you ladies while peeling potatoes etc :haha: but by the time I come to sit down and type it's gone:wacko:

AFM - I am going to the Dr's soon for my 1st HCG test and I am trying to carry on as normal - I am also on progesterone although I know they cannot stop anything bad happening I will at least know I have tried - also got my lady with her needles this evening she doesn't know yet:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## kfs1

Good luck today Garfie! :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1- I laughed at your hotel sex comment. It's for the best to leave it be! hee hee.

Kayotic-I snuck a peek at your FB posting. It is adorable, and you have the funniest friends. I also had to laugh at your pee stick collection. Wow...I haven't peed on that many sticks including ovulation since October of last year!!

garfie-I'm sure egghead means the same. Nerdy...geeky...I can't wait to hear your updates from the doctor and you're right. No matter what your test statistics show, you can always have miracles happen, and if you don't give up, you'll get your blessing! Some just happen sooner than others! <3


----------



## Kayotic

terripeachy said:


> Kayotic-I snuck a peek at your FB posting. It is adorable, and you have the funniest friends. I also had to laugh at your pee stick collection. Wow...I haven't peed on that many sticks including ovulation since October of last year!!

Feel free to add me if you want! No worries if not :)
And I do have the best friends ever. Last year, we found 9 puppies in the woods. They raised over $900 in 24 hours so we could get their shots, checkups etc. They're the best :)


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, do you still have yours and Sis' numbers available? Here are the numbers that I got for day3 (except AMH was done prior)...

Estrogen: 83 (she said that could be considered high, but they are okay with anything under 100)
FSH: 7.5
LH: 3.6
AMH: 3.5
Antral follie count: 16

Oh, and I'm clean for HIV and syphillus ;) (required testing by the state). All the genetic testing came back negative, so DH doesn't need to be tested.

My RE claims for someone my age, the AMH and the follie count is excellent, but I know with the other numbers, each clinic has their own opinions of what is good and what is not good. So I wanted to check in with you ladies.


----------



## Sis4Us

Looking good Erose your E is a Lil high u might be E dominant like I am but w the extra help u should get the BFP in no time!!! GL


----------



## terripeachy

ERose- The date Sis posted her paperwork was 3/31. I have it at home, so if you can wait that long, I'll report back. 16 follicles!! Woohoo. I thought I was high at 12, but 16 is great! I believe the paperwork said <20 is good. The other thing that I can remember right now is that you want a ratio of about 1:1 between FSH and LH. Your ratio is a bit high, but I'll double check what each individual number means.

Sis-HI!!!! Glad to see you here. Are we going to have to post about numbers all day to woo you back? #####387234-97-384-35234=5358. Come back!! hee hee.


----------



## ERosePW

Uh oh... well, my FSH to LH is certainly not a 1:1 ratio. The clinic didnt even mention that to me. :(


----------



## Radkat

Kayotic - Congrats on telling others. It's a fun moment. And the nurse's DPO excuse is lame and kinda concerning that they aren't checking that. 

Terri - While you may physically be a bit eggheaded :haha:, I'm quite sure you have more personality in your little finger than these guys had in their whole lives. I would've guessed you ovulated where your CH are now, BTW. 

Garfie - My cycles are usually 28-29 days. GL with the hcg.

ERose - Congrats on the numbers. I don't have anything to compare them too, but it's great that some others here do. 

Sis! Good to hear from you. How are you doing?


----------



## Katie Potatie

Terri--Too funny..."When two people love each other..." Omg I laughed at that. :) Very good, understandable explanation. And I know I need to start looking at charts and understanding the lingo since all you ladies seem to chart, but I'm just dragging my feet on joining in on the "fun." 

Kayotic--FABULOUS beta! Oh you must be feeling so relieved. 
And Garfie--Looking forward to your betas, as well!!! Excited!!

Oh Wish, that's terrible but as Terri said, pain is only temporary. But I think we all understand going through the rocky part of the road in a relationship. Oh it's just the pits. You feel sick and emotionally spent and its hard to focus on anything but the status of your relationship. But it passes. It gets worked out. And how you handle it and work through it can strengthen your relationship. You'll get there. It just sounds like you both need a breather from the stress and frustration of TTC which is negatively impacting your marriage right now. Hang in there hun...there will be brighter days!

Erin--See there? That's the positive outlook. The universe cut you a break this cycle! It's really not surprising that your cycle was a bit wacky after that cyst removal, but I'm interested to see how your next cycle does! And what happy news about your AMH and follies. Wahoozie!

Radkat--At least you've got time to get both of you back to feeling better before O time. Load up on that Vit C! It's supposed to be good for fertility health, too, I think?

Kfs1--My mom is a teacher, but not in New York. And the pressure they put on teachers even in her state is absolutely insane! She's actually retiring early because she's DONE with the system. Ok off soapbox. Anyhow, is this your DH first SA? And believe me, I know what you mean about hotel sex. What is it about that which is so fun? I dunno!

Sis, Glad you popped in! Hope things are settling down a bit on your end and tensions aren't running so high. <3

AFM, Spent the weekend in Florida with my aunt who was in the hospital. She went in with liver issues, but do you know the reason she was so incredibly sick and on death's doorstep? The hospital was overdosing her on morphine!! OVERDOSING her!! So, then they had to detox her which took a big toll on her body because she is a recovering addict (sober 30 years)...and getting overdosed and detoxing a recovering addict is a lot harder on their body than it would be for you or me. It's a very long story, and all of her paperwork said that she can't have morphine...but they gave it to her anyway for 5 days and she almost slipped into a coma. Anyway, she is doing much better now and recovering at home, but the reason I bring this up, is its a reminder that we need to be our own advocate for our medical care! The healthcare system will never care about our own health with the voracity we do, and they are capable of screwing shit up, which is incredibly scary. So, that's my rant for today. The end!


----------



## terripeachy

I have to get to class, but ERose, I am home and looking at the chart that Sis gave us:

Estrogen 25-75 is normal, so yeah, it might be a little high, but not that excessively out of range.

FSH: 4-7 is excellent. 7-9 says needs IVF on one column, but then it says 6-9 is good. I had 8.65 and they said it wasn't bad.

LH: <7 is normal. I had 8.17, and again, they said it was fine.
It does say that an LH higher than FSH may mean PCOS, so you're in the clear there.

They don't give any clues as to what the problem is if your ratio is not 1:1, so I wouldn't worry about that. It's just a number. :)

Gotta run!


----------



## Blueshoney

Oh Wish and Sis-I am so sorry you are both having spousal issues. It is stressful enough TTC and then fighting just makes it all harder! 

Garfie-I am so happy for you to get your BFP in the down low!!! Apparently your SO just needed to not realize he was TTC to aim right! :haha::haha:

ERose-I think overall your numbers look good. When is your next appointment with them? 

Kayotic-OMG your numbers are amazing. Maybe its twins!!! 

AFM-DH and I had a date night last week and we discussed TTC. We both apparently think we are the reason we have not conceived yet. He stopped his medication for a minor issue (I had no idea that he did) because he thought maybe that was the issue. It really was a great talk and really solidified for me that he is in this with me. He really made me feel loved and that he really wants us to have a family. So if we fail to get a BFP this cycle its off to test!


----------



## kfs1

Erose - I think your numbers look fine. If you're nervous about the 1:1 thing, maybe call and ask just to ease your mind.

Katie - I'm glad to hear that your Aunt is doing better. Ugh - dealing with anything medical can be so frustrating - I mean, it says RIGHT on her chart not to give her morphine! Anyway, I'm happy that she was able to make a turnaround. And to answer your question, yes, this is my DHs first SA. It won't be until next week but I'm crossing my fingers that everything's OK.

Blues - I'm glad that you had such a great talk with your DH. It'll make the journey that much easier knowing that he's 100% invested. 

Sis - we miss you!!

Hi everyone else!


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-Wow...I can't believe (ok, I can believe it) they were giving her morphine! That is not light medicine. I had a minor surgery on my wrist many years ago, and they gave me morphine. I was high as a kite, and I loved it! I understand why they give it to people in severe pain, or those on the battlefield. It is heavy duty stuff. And...did they know that she was a recovering addict? That is just beyond me, but I'm glad someone in your family figured it out or asked, or whatever. Hope your aunt is on her way to a speedy recovery with no adverse effects.

Blues-That's so nice that you and your DH had a good talk about things. I hope he is ok without his medicine. I have high blood pressure, and I wonder sometimes if that is causing an issue, but my primary doctor told me that it is Class B, so ok with pregnancy, etc..I just took him for his word, but I can't risk not taking my medicine. Well, for now. It's crazy because whether I take the medicine or not, I feel exactly the same. Too bad my heart can't tell me one way or the other. hee hee.

kfs1-How come you have blue crosshairs now? Did FFoe remove yours? Your temps look good! I know you're getting frustrated with temping, but your chart looks way better than mine, that's for sure.

My hubs did his SA yesterday. He said that there wasn't much in the cup, but who knows how much there really is anyway (yes, I will be looking it up). He also said that it would take 2-3 days for the results. When I went to the specialist, they said they would know by the end of the day. He went to another site, so who knows..I would think that you would have to process it the same day. Anyway...my follow up appt. is tomorrow morning at 9:30, so I'll just ask them then. I also haven't heard back about my prolactin, and I'm wondering if my nosy work nurse screwed something up. I'm chillin' about all this stuff until tomorrow when I show up.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Ugh. I switched my O date. I was just looking over everything and my past charts and I feel like that's when I O'd. Do you think I should just change it back? I mean, it doesn't really matter in the scheme of things. Temping is just aggravating me because I feel like there are such big jumps from day to day. Plus, I haven't had any symptoms or anything (I know that doesn't really mean anything yet) but it just feels like every other month is all.

I forgot about your prolactin! You're right, though - no use stressing since you already have an appointment set up for tomorrow. As far as your husband's SA goes, I'm not sure how much is supposed to be in the cup. I'm sure it's different for everyone but I'd love to hear what you find out.


----------



## Wish4another1

Good morning Ladies :)

Terri - My Dh has done two SA's and the first time there was a lot more liquid in the cup - however it still wasn't a whole lot - compared to the cup itself. So I don't think it matters how much liquid is in the cup - just how much/what is in the liquid :haha:
and usually the results are done the same day - it doesn't take 2-3 days -he can call or you can call (if he signed the papers that says you can talk to them about his tests) and they will give you the numbers over the phone... :thumbup:

Katie - I totally support your rant about owning our own healthcare - I have done this repeatedly in the last two years - for myself and my daughter - and why is it that we have to push so hard???:shrug: - just to take care of ourselves and be HEALTHY!! ok rant done... 

kfs- I hear you on the temping and frustration (I've had to set my own O date before too) - me taking this break from temping is such a relief right now... 

Erose - I am jealous of your AMH!!! :haha: I think your numbers look good - you must feel good about moving forward on the TTC journey!!! BFP coming down the tracks soon!!! 

Sis - I hope you and the DH are better.... we miss your words of wisdom...

:hi: all you lovely ladies

AFM: I am back to work after 4 days off... I managed to get sick on day 2 of said 4 day weekend... and I am still recovering... figuring I should try to get in to the dr since I am gone after Saturday for 3 weeks...
I have stopped temping and I feel this FREEDOM...:rofl: I am sure when this 3 weeks of traveling is done I will be back... but for now... I am enjoying a break... still no idea when the urologist appointment is - hope DH tells me :shrug:
I have lost 7+ pounds as of this morning... which is nice... just a few more to go until I hit my goal... I think its been over a year since the scale has been so gracious to me!! 

Happy Wednesday ladies...


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Wish! Again, nice job with the weight loss and you sound so happy without temping. HA!!HA!! I'm sure it is a nice break. Thanks for the tips on the cup stuff. It is kind of yucky, but I guess I better get used to it. I know that the results are ready now, but I'm not going to think about it now.

Sometimes it just gets so frustrating, and kfs1-I am the queen of the jagged charts, as you can see. This one looks a little more normal for once, so yeah, I get it, and true, it doesn't matter whether you have blue crosshairs or not. What matters is what's going on in your body, so I hope all good things. My stomach was looking especially muscular this morning (I have on a slightly fitted shirt), so although I'd rather have a muscular belly than a flabby belly, it would be nice if something was growing in there!

Everyone else-Have a great day! I'm presenting hubs with his bday present today. A tad early, but it's a trial membership to a golf club, so I want him to be able to golf on nice days before it gets insanely hot. We are also going to dinner afterwards (of course). Oh, and I made shepherd's pie last night. I forgot the carrots though. I miss you Atty! I cant' wait for lunch. hee hee. Bye!


----------



## ERosePW

*Kayotic*, I'm just now seeing your post with beta number, and I must say congrats for such a huge jump, yay!! Such fantastic news!!!

*Garfie*, is today your hcg test?? If so, GL and update us soon!

*Blues*, thanks! My next appt with the RE is next Monday for last follie check and u/s, and I guess that's when they tell me when to do the trigger shot. Btw, great talk with your DH!! That makes me happy to hear. :)

*Terri*, thanks for the info on the numbers! I did find Sis's chart once you mentioned the date she posted it. But thanks for your opinions as well. :) Gotta love being able to talk to other ladies about this stuff! As for the amount of semen in the cup... my DH didn't have that much in his cup either. There have been times that he had plenty during BDing, but on the day of his SA, not so much (probably due to the nature of the situation!). Anyway, my Dr even mentioned something about the volume, and all he said was "drink more water". Seriously, that was it. The count is going to be however many sperm they see per ml (or whatever the measurement, I can't recall). So for the lab's count, the amount won't matter at all. But if you think about it, for BDing purposes, if he has double the volume of semen during BDing, that's double the amount of sperm. So I'm def all over my DH about drinking plenty of fluids. ;) Beware though, if you decide to google "drinking more water for more semen", as I came across sites with guys asking the same question who had different reasons for wanting more semen!

*Katie*, SO sorry about your aunt, omg! It's one thing to be giving morphine to a recovering addict at all, but to be OVERDOSING her on it! Seriously.... the perfect example of how we need to look out for ourselves, huh? How's she doing now?

*kfs*, I can't recall where FF had your O date before you changed it. But I feel like you could be right... if FF had it the day before, they could've had it right too. I guess it could go either way. Maybe someone who is more knowledgeable about charting can help. When FF gives me CHs, i just go with it!

*Wish*, when you typed out the word FREEDOM about not having to temp, I must admit, I had a little bit of jealousy, hehe! I'm looking so forward to the day when I can toss that thing into a drawer and not worry about it anymore. I'm sure when I first get a BFP, I'll temp for a little longer, but probably only a couple weeks. I'm one of those that is looking forward to putting that thing away for good. GL with your traveling, hun. That's a long time to be away. We're looking forward to hearing from you as much as possible! :flower:

AFM, nothing new to report. Third day of Femara. I have a special place in my heart for Clomid since I got pregnant on it (hehe), but I also don't mind this switch at all. I figure it certainly doesn't hurt to go all in this cycle and just switch it all up.


----------



## garfie

Ladies

TELL ME I'M NOT CRAZY:cry:

I had my HCG test yesterday and today I got my results - I have been informed they are low :wacko: okay when I go for my second lot tomorrow and if they haven't moved or gone up/down maybe then I will worry but for today again I am still pregnant wouldn't you agree?

My HCG level was 160 (at 13DPO):happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ERosePW

garfie said:


> Ladies
> 
> TELL ME I'M NOT CRAZY:cry:
> 
> I had my HCG test yesterday and today I got my results - I have been informed they are low :wacko: okay when I go for my second lot tomorrow and if they haven't moved or gone up/down maybe then I will worry but for today again I am still pregnant wouldn't you agree?
> 
> My HCG level was 160 (at 13DPO):happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Ok, so I just read this after I had already posted asking about you, LOL! Garfie, I think that's a great number for 13dpo!!! I'm surprised they said it was low! Ignore them. No need to worry yourself at all, as they will go up tomorrow, and you'll be a happy camper! And yes, I agree... using our dear SweetPotatoPi's mantra.... repeat after me.... "Today I am pregnant, today I am happy." :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wish4another1

Garfie - I searched and everything I am seeing says your level is fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::happydance::happydance:
screw those negative nancies!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

check this out - you are WAY higher than "average" I say TWINS... hehehehe
https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm still stalking feeling pretty down today since The witch is on her broom!! :(

DH and I talked very Lil he is always on the road or going here and there for work he has mentioned going to therapy we will see if that happens since he's the one been married 3times not me I think he's afraid!!! :nope:

Garfie great numbers mine was 56 I think 13dpo so I think u are way Good!!!

Anywho love u all best of luck!!!


----------



## garfie

Thanks hun

Obviously I'm not out of the woods yet but my numbers - taken just before Christmas were:-

FSH 10.8

LH 4.1

I never had anymore tests done after these (hubby refused SA so they took me off their books) The thing I did differently this month was take Vit C and continue with my acupuncture (3 cycles now) maybe it helped maybe it didn't:shrug: but I felt a lot better whilst I was having it - I have made a decision I will continue with the acu until either I get to 12 weeks or something changes:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ERosePW

Sis4Us said:


> I'm still stalking feeling pretty down today since The witch is on her broom!! :(
> 
> DH and I talked very Lil he is always on the road or going here and there for work he has mentioned going to therapy we will see if that happens since he's the one been married 3times not me I think he's afraid!!! :nope:
> 
> Garfie great numbers mine was 56 I think 13dpo so I think u are way Good!!!
> 
> Anywho love u all best of luck!!!

Happy to see you post Sis! I'm so sorry you're going through this with DH. I hate when men can be dicks. There isn't much worse feeling than having DH be in a bad mood, being mean, and not being able to talk about it. I'm not good with that at all... I'll sit there all anxious and lose sleep. I'm way too much of a communicator to be able to handle it. Hang in there sweetie. We miss all your wise comments, extensive knowledge, and pure understanding of what we're all dealing with. GL with DH, and I really hope you get to talk to him soon!!!


----------



## kfs1

erose / Terri - OK, I switched my chart back. No more playing around with the stupid thing. I'll put my trust in FF.

erose - I hope the Femera works just as well as the Clomid (minus the cysts, of course). :)

Wiiiissh!! Miss you around here! Congrats on the weight loss - that's amazing. It's been slow going for me on weight watchers (although, I had some bbqs and Easter thrown in the mix so it's understandable). Enjoy your freedom from temping and I hope you're able to relax and reflect during your travels.

Sis - Miss you, too. I'm sorry that evil witch is on the way. I hope you're able to have some quality time with your DH soon so you can sort everything out. :hugs:

Geez - what is it with the nasty nurses lately! Garfie - your numbers sound great. Don't let them stress you out.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Thanks for the reassurance on the SA. If he only needs 1ml, I am pretty sure he got that much. I realized that I should probably not be googling sperm at work. HA!!HA!! I might get flagged or something, and now is not the time to be losing my job. I'll do it tonight when I get home. Oh, and have you noticed a difference between Femara and Clomid? I realized that tomorrow is Day 21, so they may want to take bloodwork again...who knows?

garfie-GREAT NUMBERS!!! Why do these doctors/nurses say stuff that would make someone worry. Your numbers aren't low at all. A 4 is low. 160, not so much. And yes, SPP, bless her heart. She brought so much joy to our lives. Come back chica! Such wise words were never spoken. Don't forget to check in tomorrow!! :wohoo:

Sis-Sorry about the witch being on her broom. I see that drop, and I'm just as upset. Is this your first marriage? It can't hurt talking to someone, but only go talk to someone if you guys are really considering sticking it out. If your hubs has other plans, talking to someone isn't going to help if he already has his mind set. I am praying that you guys can figure out a way to get past this rocky road. It's just one road..you can get to the next one, and it'll be smooth sailing.

Wish-I hope things are getting better at your house. I haven't even been temping that long, but it seems I don't remember NOT temping. It's what I do! hee hee. I always wake up early anyway, and never sleep in, so I'm either waking up to temp, or waking up to start my day, so it hasn't really changed my life that much. The only thing that sucks is vacation time and apparently, my temps are always out of control when I'm away, so so much for temping on vacation. I won't do that anymore. Try and do something fun while you're traveling and try to check in while you're gone! 

kfs1-Leave your chart alone. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Radkat

Garfie - Your numbers aren't low. That nurse is bonkers. 

Terri - Glad hubs got his SA done. I doubt the amount of liquid matters that much. Good luck on your appt tomorrow. Let us know how it goes.

Wish - I hear you on freedom from temping. It was the last thing I added on when I was getting back on the TTC train. Enjoy your travels, even if it is for work. Go to a new restaurant or something else fun. Great job on the weight loss.

Sis - Sorry the witch is around the corner. I hope you and DH can come to an agreement about what is best. Talking to someone sounds like a good idea.

Kfs - It's so tempting to mess around with numbers, etc to get a nice looking chart. In the grand scheme of things, a day difference in O probably doesn't matter that much. :winkwink:

ERose - Glad you're feeling good about Femara. 

:hi: to everyone else!


----------



## Kayotic

Needed todays beta to be 180 at min, it was 327!
SUPERBABY.


----------



## terripeachy

Quick update-I just read on WebMD that a normal volume of sperm collected per ejaculation is 2-5 mL. That is such a small amount!!

Anyway...hubs is here and time to give him his gift and get to this cocktail party in 15 minutes! Yowsers!!

Bye!


----------



## Future Mom

Congrats Kayotic - that sounds great!

Garfie - don't worry at all! It's the difference between the numbers that matters, not where they start. They should be doubling each time.

Sis - I hope you can work it out. I'll be sad if you're done TTC since you were so kind and helpful to me after my MC. I was hoping we could do this whole journey together. But you have to do what's best for you. GL :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM - still waiting on test results from most recent ultrasound and bloodwork to give us the green light on TTC. The ultrasound technician asked me if I've had a fever recently and also seemed surprised that my doctor didn't prescribe any medication after MC. So now, of course, I'm slightly freaking out about things...:shrug: I call my doctor tomorrow for the results.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies! Thanks all for your words about my aunt, and she is on the upswing, so that is wonderful news in our family. All of the information was on all of her paperwork, in the computer system, and she told the doctors and nurses that she was recovering addict. SCARY!!! If she would've passed, my grandparents would've been right behind her due to the heartbreak...and it would've been a devastating thing to have so many losses in our family at once. So, after that cheery note

Garfie!!! Those people are kooks. (See above rant and apply to the UK. jk!) That certainly doesn't sound like a low number at all. Excited to see what your follow-up betas are, but it certainly looks like you are off to a darn good start!

Blues--Great to hear that you Had such a nice discussion with DH. I think, so often we don't talk with our significant others much about the TTC journey, because men are just different creatures, and we have things like this thread to vent our innermost feelings on. So when you're really able to have a good heart-to-heart with the other person who is 50% responsible for this journey, and it goes well, it just makes you feel so good!

Terri--Eek! So excited to hear about your DHs SA results, which is a very weird thing to say! Also, excited to hear how your follow-up appointment goes, and what they say about the prolactin. Never heard about that before as being something they looked at?

Wish--It sounds like you're in much better spirits, and you are enjoying your freedom!! I'm telling you, when I took those two months off this year, it did so many wonderful things for my soul. I "wish" the same thing for you! And congrats on the weight loss...7 lbs is nothing to shake a stick at! 

Erin--I don't know much about the medications, but I think I've heard that Fermera has less side effects than Clomid? Is that correct? Well anyhow, onwards and upwards for you girl!

FutureM-I do hope you can get back on the TTC train soon. And please let us know what the results are tomorrow! Keep on, keeping on girl!

Sis--Don't they say that men are supposed to be simple creatures? If that's the case, then why does it seem untrue so often?! It would scare the bejeezus out of me if my husband said we needed to go to counseling, but on the other hand, if you really sit down and think about it, it's good that he feels like he needs to work out his feelings. Instead of harboring them and carrying them around so that they can explode to a point where your marriage could really be in danger. I would guess after three marriages, he is not looking to become a bachelor again and start all over. He already knows the repercussions that the divorce can have and I think it is good that he wants to work on this marriage. I don't remember where I saw it, possibly Oprah, but there was an old couple in their 90s who had been married forever, and the interviewer asked them what was the secret to their success. And the wife said, "Neither one of us fell out of love with the other one at the same time." I thought that was the quirkiest thing I've ever heard somebody say, but I always keep that in the back of my mind when me and DH are going through arguments. Somebody has to be the one who wants to stay and fight for the marriage. And in your case, both of you want to stay and fight for the marriage. So hope is certainly not lost. Just remember that! <3


----------



## terripeachy

FutureMom-Yeah! I hope the results are good today and you can get started again. Do most people take meds after a MC? It seems that your body would know what to do naturally. :shrug:

Katie-You are too wise for your own good. Stubborn (about charts), but wise. :haha: The prolactin test is a hormone in your pituitary gland that produces breastmilk in pregnant women. For everyone else, it's just a hormone level but if it's increased, something is up. I leave in about 10 minutes for my appointment.

kfs1-I see your temp increase today and mine went back down. Today, you win. hee hee. But we're both in jagged city. *sigh*

Everybody-check back after your appointments! Have a good morning.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry I've been MIA ladies I've been having a real tough time and thought for sure AF would show yesterday after that drop!! :shrug:
We'll I've had bad shooting pains in my right ovary but no AF Cyst????

So I took a OPK this AM and it almost +++++ WTF has anyone had this right before AF??

I didn't take my P all day yesterday assuming AF was on the way do I take it today or wait this out why is my OPK so dark???

Sorry Im usually pretty good about figuring all this out but this is a bit off??!!?? :shrug:

Miss u all dearly!!!


----------



## kfs1

Future - good luck today! I'm not sure what meds they were talking about. I imagine they'll prescribe something if they suspect an infection but nothing else otherwise.

Terri - you said it - both still jagged but I'm the winner for today, I guess. ;). Let us know how the hubs birthday was.

Good luck to you both at your appointments today!


----------



## kfs1

Sis4Us said:


> Sorry I've been MIA ladies I've been having a real tough time and thought for sure AF would show yesterday after that drop!! :shrug:
> We'll I've had bad shooting pains in my right ovary but no AF Cyst????
> 
> So I took a OPK this AM and it almost +++++ WTF has anyone had this right before AF??
> 
> I didn't take my P all day yesterday assuming AF was on the way do I take it today or wait this out why is my OPK so dark???
> 
> Sorry Im usually pretty good about figuring all this out but this is a bit off??!!?? :shrug:
> 
> Miss u all dearly!!!

Sis - I've never had a postive OPK right before my period but then again, I think I only tested using this method once or twice. Is there any reason why you shouldn't take P when your period is approaching? If not, I say get back on it just to be on the safe side for sure! 

Miss you. Hope you're doing OK. :hugs:


----------



## ERosePW

Sis, I went back and looked at my notes in my chart because I knew I recalled using an OPK right before I found out about the cyst (who knows why, I'm just weird like that). I used one for two days straight, and they were both really light, and then AF came a couple days later. My OPKs didnt get super dark until after the thing was removed. That was my experience, at least. I thought I'd heard that a cyst can cause dark OPKs, but that wasn't my case.

Perhaps you should start using that P again, and just run and get a FRER, just in case...?


----------



## garfie

Sis - I've had both a POS OPK when pregnant and before AF - not helping I know - so at this stage it could go either way, has the witch flown in - your temps look good but its hard to say because your on progesterone - I personally would go back on it for a few more days:hugs:

ER - We all like a bit of line porn - go sis grab a frer:happydance:

Terri - When do you get the results?:hugs:

I really need to sit down and read your posts ladies - but at the moment my head is elsewhere:wacko:

AFM - I got my first beta back 160! (as you know) - yep I couldn't believe it either BUT the Dr said it was on the low side (13DPO) (as we know) so of course I was a nervous wreck last night and when I woke and took my temperature it had DROPPED down to 36.63 :cry: and of course I have convinced myself that my symptoms are going etc etc - I know it's quite a drop but hubby confessed this morning to opening the window last night as I was boiling and he went downstairs for a few hours:wacko: maybe that had something to do with my temps:shrug:

Anyway today I go for my second HCG test so here's hoping it's 320 or more:happydance:

If not I know what that temp drop means:cry: I daren't even put it on my chart - how silly is that:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks ladies my temps are way to low to be PG so I'm thinking Cyst or another O is that even possible ???
Maybe it's the VITEX but I've always taken it every day so who knows!!

I took a FRER yesterday B4 I stopped the P stark white so I'm not thinking its picking up HCG!?!!? :shrug:

Just more Drama for my already insane life!!! :nope:

GL Garfie hang in there Love!!! :hugs: I know how hard it is!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - Super BIG :hugs: and a :flower: - I am sorry your cycle is so screwy... sometimes I just let myself think - it isn't fair... but I know that gets us no where... believe me I feel you on the insane life part... anyway I am going to hope that everything sorts itself out sooner rather than later... as always you have us to vent to... :friends:

Garfie - My everything is crossed that your beta comes back triply - so you can not worry so much (if that is possible) sounds like you had a screwy night so maybe that is all the temp drop is reflecting... just hold on sister... :hugs:

:hi: everyone... hope your Thursday is going great...

AFM: I am sick. I went to dr he says it is allergies and gave me a HUGE :saywhat: steroid shot in my arm (holy hell that hurt - still does) and allergy meds... i hope he is right because traveling this sick is REALLY going to suck :growlmad:
and :witch: arrived last night - and is here with a vengence today - which makes the sickness that much worse... 
and for those of you who asked about my new pic - that is our engagement pic (yes the one I put in the local newspaper :haha:) we were hunting in Jan 2013 - the last deer season... my DH shot a deer out in BFE and we were lugging it back to the car - I was carrying the two back legs and got separated from him... when I finally found him I was so upset (worried the coyotes were gonna get me - nevermind I also had a loaded shotgun - i wasn't thinking ok????:rofl:)
and then he got down on one knee and proposed - out in the middle of NOWHERE... it was awesome ladies... just awesome... :) and this is the picture I took right after - blood, sweat, gun and my guy... *sigh* it was good to just relive that...

Have a great day ladies - I am going home and going to bed...


----------



## Sis4Us

Well google isn't helping keeps pulling up PG people testing w OPKS :nope:

I'm guessing +++OPK 15dpo or CD28 will do that!!

Also in my YEARS of temping I've never had such a low temp for AF or O??

Here's a pic of the 2 this Am not quite ++ but close???? They are darker in real life camera always makes things lighter as we all know w line porn!! :haha:
https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/6a3ebf2ffdc29e5a1131db572f5ecf3d_zps18f2ea6b.jpg


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks wish I know that feeling All too well wanting to remember How Happy u where and wondering what happened along the way to change everything!! :cry:
We'll life happens and we forget to take care of each other and ourselves because we are too darn busy!! 

No more I'm loosing weight too I'm sick of being the Fat House wife So I'm going to start thinking about a Job again wow it's been 7yrs but I can do it and I need too incase things don't work out for us in the end!! :thumbup:

Chin up Sugar Pop hope u feel better!!!


----------



## Radkat

Kayotic - Fantastic news on the beta!

Terri - We need updates! How was hubs' bday dinner? Any SA results? How'd your appt go? I guess I need to know a lot of things about what's going on with your life! :haha:

FutureMom - I didn't get any meds after my mc and I had a D&C. I would think you would only need it if you had an infection. :shrug:

Katie - I'm so glad your aunt is OK. Shocking that the info was everywhere and they still gave it to her! Very scary. I've heard the thing about couples staying together because they didn't want to get divorced at the same time. It sounds kinda grim, but probably just more realistic. 

Wish - Love that you're bringing out the engagement pic. What a story! He was thinking, this girl can lug half a deer from the forest - She's for me! It's nice to remind ourselves of why we love our SO's so much and try to get back there. I'm sorry you're sick and that you got a shot! :growlmad:

Sis - I have no idea about the almost +OPK. I'm really hoping it's not a cyst. 

Garfie - My advice would be to stop temping. I did 2 days after my BFP because I got a drop and it freaked me out. Just go on the betas, which yours so far are great. :thumbup:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Wish, what a sweet, funny story! Love it!

Sis, what the??? Gosh, I wish I knew what to tell you about the dark OPK, but like Erin said, I feel like I've read cycsts can cause that, but not 100% positive. But if you are experiencing some sharp pains near your ovary, I would assume that's a possibility??

Garfie, Very excited to hear about your next beta results. Yeah, step away from the thermometer, will you?? Don't cause unnecessary stress on yourself and just savor being pregnant!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## terripeachy

I have actually had a busy work day today so I will update on everyone else when I get home. 

For the most part things were good. They recommended that hubs return for another SA just to make sure that his numbers weren't a fluke, but then he said 'well, if you go the IUI route, we can check the numbers, so don't worry about a retest.' Thank goodness. As difficult as it was for him, I don't want to have to tell him he has to take another one. 

They said he had 16 million/mL (they normally like to see >20), 69% motility (they like >50), and 58 (or 5.8) something (maybe morphology) but I can't read the word (they want >4). I could probably go back and look at my original paperwork when I get home.

So I have three IUI options or IVF. My insurance said I can go right to IVF, but I'm going to try IUI option two (I'm a middle daughter), which has a 10-12% success rate. Compared to the 0% that we have going on now, I'm jumping for joy. Option 1 is clomid (50 mg, twice per day, CD5-9) and monitoring, Option 2 is clomid (CD3-7) + injections (CD9-11) and monitoring, and option 3 is daily FSH shots. Option 3 has the best chances of working, but the highest chances for multiples. 

They also gave me some pamphlets to read and a lot of information that I will look through tonight because I'm excited. I was nervous going in especially when my doctor said 'I've invited another doctor from a nearby hospital to sit with us.' I was freaking out as if something was really wrong. I said 'Is my case that serious?' He started laughing and said 'No, it's a resident, checking out our practice.' I laughed and breathed a huge sigh of relief.

I think I'm in good shape...

kfs1-Hubs loved his gift. He was thanking me profusely this morning. We were at cocktail hour, and he said it seemed like he was having a dream. He was shocked the entire hour we were there. Of course, he will only be there for 3 months, but he better enjoy every minute there as it's super expensive. The members that talked to us were the typical "old money" types. They were missing their sweaters over their neck like Blair or Blayne in Pretty Woman [gah! Pretty In Pink], but it was totally that type of person. I had two glasses of wine at the cocktail hour and one at dinner. I went home and passed out. What a great day! HA!!HA!! I was giddy as a schoolgirl all night.

And as far as adoption-the facility that is near us based the cost on a sliding scale based on income. I now kind of wish I had done it as a single woman, BUT, I don't want to be a single mom, so I waited and now we'll be paying more, but hopefully it'll be worth it. They say we have to wait one year after marriage, so we have some time to look at some other facilities in the meantime.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - so glad your hubs loved his birthday present. My husband would love that, too. And sounds like just a fun evening. Too funny about the Blair/Blayne reference - definitely puts an image into my head. :) And I'm happy that you feel good about the SA results and your appointment overall. Here's hoping for a BFP soon! :happydance:

Sis - That OPK definitely looks dark to me but alas, I have no helpful advice. Just :hugs: coming your way.

Wish - Love the engagement story. My husband proposed to me while I was covered in muck and wearing waders. We were meant to be friends. :) Hope those steroids kick in and you start to feel better soon. Allergies are the worst.

Garfie - I agree with everyone else. Step - away - from - the - thermometer. :)

Hi Katie, eRose, Radkat, and everyone else!


----------



## Wish4another1

Thanks kfs!!! We were meant to be friends!!!
I forgot to say we served that very deer at our wedding reception!!!! Italian deer... people still talk about how good it was


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Yikes...You know I have no idea, but just be patient and see what happens. Did you consider calling the nurse and going in just to make sure you don't have a cyst? I hope your pain stops soon...and sorry you're feeling so down, but yeah, maybe a job would help keep your mind occupied. If you do get a job, make sure it's something you like. Otherwise, you'll be miserable on top of miserable. And don't say that you're a fat housewife. You're you, and we love you, fat or skinny. <3

Radkat-Was my previous post enough about me? Here's more! I wear a size 8.5 narrow shoe, and btw, I went a little crazy with my shoe shopping. I pretend that I'm a medium width and the other day I ordered two pairs of sandals that were M. Well, of course, the straps were too wide, and my foot looked like a kid trying on an adult shoe. I went to the narrow part of the site, and all the shoes looked orthopedic/old lady-ish. I ended up ordering 4 pairs of the most attractive shoes they had, and guess what? They all fit, and they really look cute on my foot. I want to keep them all and I think I may just do that. :thumbup:

Wish-I hope things are much better at home, aside from the allergies. Hopefully the shot and meds will get you better by Saturday (or the time you leave. I can't remember now). Your engagement story was adorable, and how cool that you got to serve your engagement deer at your reception. That's double love. hee hee. I've never heard of an engagement deer, but it sounds endearing. Ba dum ching! 

garfie-I agree with the others...leave the thermometer alone! What were the results today? It's almost 6pm here, so I know you have them by now. Spill..Good or bad, you know we are on your side, and care oodles (a lot) about you too. 

Katie-I'm glad your aunt is getting better. So scary! What does she have to say about the situation? Is she angry, or simply happy that someone figured it out?

Futuremom-How did it go today at your appointment? Ready to get back in the game?

Smiles-check in, chica! How are you doing?

I forgot to ask the doctor about Femara, but I just emailed the nurse and she said that they do offer it, and do I want to call the doctor and find out what he recommends. I said 'No, I'll be ok this time, but if I have adverse affects, I will consider switching.' :shrug: I'm not going to think about negatives today. Maybe tomorrow but not today!


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> AFM.... I've had a hard weekend DH and I keep fighting and he's being really mean even his friend noticed the other nite!!
> He keeps saying maybe it his way of grieving he's doesn't know why he feels this way!!
> IDK either but I'm not going to sit here and take it!! :cry:
> 
> So I prob won't be around here anymore not sure we will be together much less be TTC anymore if things change I'll let u guys know!!!

I am so sorry, Sis! It hurts so much when the ones we love the most are mean and thoughtless. It sounds like he is lashing out at you- so he is hurting bad about something. Divorce is a hard, hard route (speaking from experience), so I hope you guys can find another way to reconnect. Couples counseling is a good option, sometimes having a mediator can help so much while we hash out the nasties. :hugs: and love, lady. :flower:



garfie said:


> Ladies
> 
> TELL ME I'M NOT CRAZY:cry:
> 
> I had my HCG test yesterday and today I got my results - I have been informed they are low :wacko: okay when I go for my second lot tomorrow and if they haven't moved or gone up/down maybe then I will worry but for today again I am still pregnant wouldn't you agree?
> 
> My HCG level was 160 (at 13DPO):happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


Your levels sound perfect! Looking forward to your update! :coffee:




Kayotic said:


> Needed todays beta to be 180 at min, it was 327!
> SUPERBABY.

Superbaby, indeed! :happydance:
Great news!





Wish4another1 said:


> Thanks kfs!!! We were meant to be friends!!!
> I forgot to say we served that very deer at our wedding reception!!!! Italian deer... people still talk about how good it was

I loved the story associated with your avatar pic. Sometimes remembering why we fell in love in the first place helps in the hard times. :hugs: Thank-you for telling us!


----------



## Kayotic

terripeachy said:


> .

I have good follicles on clomid, but still need a trigger shot. 
the 2 femara cycles I had, I did 2 vials of menopur on cd8, and both resulted in a BFP (one was last cycle's chemical)


----------



## Kayotic

garfie said:


> AFM - I got my first beta back 160! (as you know) - yep I couldn't believe it either BUT the Dr said it was on the low side (13DPO) (as we know) so of course I was a nervous wreck last night and when I woke and took my temperature it had DROPPED down to 36.63 :cry: and of course I have convinced myself that my symptoms are going etc etc - I know it's quite a drop but hubby confessed this morning to opening the window last night as I was boiling and he went downstairs for a few hours:wacko: maybe that had something to do with my temps:shrug:
> 
> Anyway today I go for my second HCG test so here's hoping it's 320 or more:happydance:
> 
> If not I know what that temp drop means:cry: I daren't even put it on my chart - how silly is that:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

As you know, my first beta at 11DPo was 9. So, that would make my 13DPO beta 36. Yours is NOT low and its perfectly normal. 

Your temps can and will dip, its normal unless you have a lot of temps under coverline.

https://www.conceivingconcepts.com/learning/articles/hcg_ranges.html 
_* At 14 DPO, the average HCG level is 48 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 17-119 mIU/ml. _

If you go to betabase, you can search average HCG by DPO.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Terri--Good stuff all around! You must be so relieved. I think you are definitely in good shape! 

Wish--How funny that you served that same deer at your wedding reception! I think that's what Miranda Lambert and Blake Shelton did, too. Look how fancy you are keeping up with the country music elite trends!

Garfie--I'm getting worried because we haven't heard from you yet. I hope you're doing alright. <3

Hi to everyone else!

AFM--I'm somewhere around 7 to 8 dpo. This weekend, I'm supposed to go over and drink wine with a friend. That would be 9 to 10 DPO. I kind of like to test that morning just in case...but do you think there is a chance I could get a faint positive (God willing!) on a FRER? Is that really the most sensitive test? Gaw! They are expensive and I'm a penny pincher, so it's shocking I'm even thinking of getting one. :)


----------



## kfs1

I'm in the same boat Katie. I'm going to a party at my sister-in-laws this weekend and I'm tempted to test just to be sure. But I really hate testing early. That being said, my friend found out she was pregnant the day after she shared a bottle of wine with her mom. ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-Like they say, drink 'til it's pink. I don't think you and your girlfriend are going to get smashed, are you? hee hee. I think it may be too early to detect anything, so go, have a few glasses of wine, and save your money. Enjoy those two glasses though!

Kayotic-Thanks for that note. I will see how it works and go from there. At this point, there is not much I can do.

kfs1-I am so freaking excited that you win the temperature contest again. How are you feeling? I can't recall your testing date on the May thread..oh wait..you're probably on the April thread that has been abandoned by our leader (shhh).

Oldermom-Hi!!! How are you doing these days?


----------



## kfs1

Ha - you're silly, Terri. Not really feeling much over here. Had some slight cramping yesterday but I always get that before my AF so... I guess I should test early tomorrow just to be on the safe side before the party, huh? You're right about the April thread -where's Galvan at? :)


----------



## Sis4Us

W my experience the FRER work the best and fastest I got my BFP at 8-9DPO last time!!! GL but don't be discouraged Urs may come later!!! 

AFM AF showed her ugly face full force this Am not sure what the ++ OPK was all about but oh well !!!

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

W my experience the FRER work the best and fastest I got my BFP at 8-9DPO last time!!! GL but don't be discouraged Urs may come later!!! 

AFM AF showed her ugly face full force this Am not sure what the ++ OPK was all about but oh well !!!

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Oh, I'm sorry Sis..I guess when you had your temperature drop, it really was a sign that the witch had found her stick. :hugs: How is Pibbles doing? Keeping you company during the days?

kfs1-I remember her last post, but I think she just said that she wasn't going to be participating in May. That was when she exited stage right. I think there may be 4 people left to test but not listed. Yeah, test early tomorrow. :) :dust: fxfxfx

Oh, and just an FYI, my doctor said that he did not get lab results from my work nurse. I am never going to her again. I got the results from her assistant this morning and my prolactin with a one day absence of caffeine and...wait for it....nipple stimulation haha:) was 12.2. The last time I had 28.4, which was slightly elevated. Good to know my pituitary gland is working fine. The levels listed on my report say normal, non-pregnant woman should be between 3-30.


----------



## Kayotic

Sis4Us said:


> W my experience the FRER work the best and fastest I got my BFP at 8-9DPO last time!!! GL but don't be discouraged Urs may come later!!!
> 
> AFM AF showed her ugly face full force this Am not sure what the ++ OPK was all about but oh well !!!
> 
> Happy Friday!!!

I want to add that while I got a positive FRER at 10DPO, I was getting positive dollar store tests ar 8 and 9. In fact at 9DPO, my FRER was so very negative I couldnt believe the dollar store test was positive.
At 11 DPO my beta was 9, so it had to be 4.5-ish when I got the positive.


----------



## kfs1

terripeachy said:


> Oh, I'm sorry Sis..I guess when you had your temperature drop, it really was a sign that the witch had found her stick. :hugs: How is Pibbles doing? Keeping you company during the days?
> 
> kfs1-I remember her last post, but I think she just said that she wasn't going to be participating in May. That was when she exited stage right. I think there may be 4 people left to test but not listed. Yeah, test early tomorrow. :) :dust: fxfxfx
> 
> Oh, and just an FYI, my doctor said that he did not get lab results from my work nurse. I am never going to her again. I got the results from her assistant this morning and my prolactin with a one day absence of caffeine and...wait for it....nipple stimulation haha:) was 12.2. The last time I had 28.4, which was slightly elevated. Good to know my pituitary gland is working fine. The levels listed on my report say normal, non-pregnant woman should be between 3-30.

Terri - glad your prolactin's normal - now you can resume with your regular nipple stimulating activities. :)


----------



## ERosePW

Morning ladies! I don't have much time. I took off work today, and I've scheduled a full 5-hour day at the spa with a girlfriend of mine, complete w/ a Hawaiian Lomi Lomi massage, a Himalayan Salt Scrub, a chocolate chemical peel facial, and a deluxe mani/pedi! Lunch is included, and wine/champagne are free. I'll be drinking some wine but probably partaking a lot in the cucumber water, as this whole thing is part of my body/mind/spirit thing. I want to feel centered, balanced, and healthy (physically AND mentally) when I go back to the RE on Mon. We really decided to splurge big time today, but it'll be well worth it. The best thing is, this is one of my best friends who knows everything I've been through TTC, so I can talk openly w/ her about it, which will also feel good. 

My ovidrel showed up yesterday packaged in a big thick styrofoam cooler looking thing. DH was like, "What the hell, were you needing a kidney or something??" Ha! They had it packaged w/ three of those frozen packs in an insulated bag, and the styrofoam cooler looked almost (but not quite) large enough to contain an organ. Anyway, the ovidrel is now sitting in my fridge waiting for instructions on when to use.

Have a great day ladies! I'll catch up later and comment on everyone's posts after my spa day! I'm running late already, so as you can see, I def need to get some balance! Hehehe.:flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Have a great time at the spa ERose! 

I have to call the nurse when AF shows up and then I'm right behind you getting a whole cooler of stuff. It looks like they even give you a red, biohazard sharps disposal container. We have tons of those at my work, so it's not scary to me, but if you're not used to it, it's like wow, this is serious...hee hee. I guess it's best to have those hormones contained.


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

I'm still here and still NO results:growlmad: my story:-

I was told after I had the blood test that it would be okay to phone the main gynae ward in town - I have been there far to many times for DNC etc etc! (I live in a small village).

So I phoned last night and had to wait for a call back - the sister in charge called me back and said I don't have any details on you who requested the bloods? - I told her my Dr so she said sorry as I'm not under them (EPAU) that only my Dr would have the results - What a load of [email protected]@@@@@S I know from previous times that it goes on a central data base and then gets sent where ever it needs to go.

Fast forward to this morning - I pop into my Drs to pick up a prescription (I have a slight water infection:wacko:) so whilst I am there I ask about my results - sorry not back yet - try again lunch time.

Phoned lunch time - sorry not back yet - most results don't come back until 2.00pm.:growlmad:

Phoned again after 2.00pm er there seems to a problem we have had all the bloods for today and yours is not amongst them:cry:

Typical looks like they have lost them again!!!!!!!!!

Got a phone call about 3ish the head receptionist thought I deserved an explanation - too right:growlmad:

What happens the blood is taken from the local hospital and each sample has a different barcode on it - except that the two bloods I have had taken recently had the same barcode on it - stupid Dr probably the same one who said 160 was low - okay so how does this help me - well your sample may have been disposed of :saywhat: can you leave it with me and I will see if I can phone the main hospital and see if your sample is maybe in the query box.

Do I have a choice - so now I have convinced myself the sample has been disposed of and working out a schedule so I can get to the hospital next week - bearing in mind kids/work I don't drive etc.:wacko:

The head receptionist phoned me back - THEY FOUND IT - NOT TESTED - NOT DISPOSED OF!:happydance: so now the next step is to have it tested (this afternoon) then the main hospital gets in touch with my village hospital who gets in touch with my Dr and FINALLY I get my results hopefully - so for now I wait :coffee::coffee::coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

What a nightmare! I hope they had it stored properly so your results don't come out wonky. But I'm relieved that you weren't crying in your beer somewhere because of bad results...just missing results. So now do you think you'll have them by Monday? I don't know how long it takes to go through all those people/places. 

Did you step away from the thermometer? hee hee.


----------



## garfie

Terri - Should be this evening sometime before 6.00pm UK time:wacko:

Did I step away :blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Well ladies more to my Drama I thought AF showed this AM had cramps and med Flow but a few hrs later and now even after a run spotting!!! :shrug:

Took another OPK cuz I'm crazy and it's even darker than yesterday I didn't temp this Am cuz I got AF or so I thought!! WTF
Guess I'll stop the P for now and hope for the best maybe I can get a temp Tom!! :nope:

Erose have a nice relaxing day sounds super nice !!!! :)

Garfie I would be Livid I mean Crazy Cajun up in there!! 
Hope u get those numbers soon and they r superb!!!


----------



## garfie

So sad ladies 224 :cry::cry::cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Wish4another1

:flower::hugs: Garfie - you hang in there - things may be ok - as screwy as it was to get the blood even tested... who knows. I know you are sad because it didn't double...but I am holding out hope that one of those two numbers is wrong... and all is going to be fine. :hug: what's next??

Sis - your cycle is completely bonkers. :wacko: I am sure the stress with the DH is not helping things either... I am sorry... :hugs:

Erose - so jealous about your spa day!!! and whoa on the medical containers... people in your neighborhood are gonna think you are stealing organs or something :haha:

Terri - yes fire the nurse at work!! and good job on restraining your on the "nipple stimulation" so your test was accurate!!! All your numbers sound awesome!!! you should have a BFP in no time!!! :happydance:

:hi: and happy Friday to everyone else!!!

AFM: AF is raging here - sometimes I swear I'm bleeding to death... :growlmad:
DH had appointment with urologist this morning. The urologist was baffled at how his sperm count dropped so drastically... he is going to put him on a two week dose of antibiotics and then we are doing another SA in June...they drew blood to test his hormones and the dr said it may very well have just been a fluke... and listen to this... he did the physical exam... and when he was done he told him that his testicles were above average size... I think DH was walking a little taller when we left :rofl: anyway - the urologist says physically everything is A+ and his first SA was A+ - so he has no idea why the change... and he said the morphology was not something to be concerned about... even at 0%... so we :coffee:

I am leaving tomorrow for North Carolina... I sure hope I can get some walks on the beach in!!!


----------



## garfie

EPAU first thing Monday morning for a scan:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Radkat

Katie - I agree, a glass or two of wine will be fine. 

Terri - Glad the prolactin levels are good. 

ERose - Your spa day sounds wonderful. I'm jealous. Hooray for the box of goodies. Nice to be trying the next step. 

Wish - Glad DH's dr is helpful and just so many jokes about the "above average size". 

Garfie - I'm sorry the results weren't what you were hoping. Hang on until the ultrasound. That tells you more.


----------



## Sis4Us

Garfie so sorry those numbers didn't double but they r still Up keep Hope!! :hugs:

Erose my shots never came refrigerated but my P does cuz it can melt and I have a freezer full of those darn ice packs!!!! :haha:

Wish I think UR DH has a Varicocele My hubs has Big Bits too I think it allows more room for twisting and causing issues!!
I told u antibiotics was a good idea glad u r feeling better about things!!

Radkat looks like u R about to O GL!!!


----------



## terripeachy

garfie-I agree with the others...wait for the scan, and I don't think your number is that bad...maybe your bean is just a little shy. :hugs: It'll be ok.

Wish-Wait...your DH's SA the first time was A+ and now it's like F-. Something is definitely going on. I would make sure he takes his antibiotics while you're away. Are you going to be with him when he goes back in June? You need to be there to hear what the doctor says because your OH will just be listening for the part about the larger testicles. HA!!HA!! that is funny. Thanks for the cheerleading.

Sis-Go get a real test, and see what it says! What are you waiting for?? :winkwink:

The pharmacy that is associated with SGF just called asking if I was ready to order my organ. HA!!HA!! I told them that I wasn't quite ready yet, and I would call back when I am. They will overnight my stuff, so there's no rush right now to order it. I may not need it. :juggle: Don't let my chart fool you. hee hee. I don't have to start taking the Clomid until day 3, so I can call on Day 1 and it'll get to me in time because I think the paper said to take it at night.


----------



## Sis4Us

I took one WED surely it would have shown something B4 a OPK!!! :shrug:

I think maybe I didn't O cuz of the Cyst from the baby still on the left side and I'm trying to O again!!

But most Likely my cycle is just whacked out from the MC!! :nope:


----------



## Kayotic

ERosePW said:


> My ovidrel showed up yesterday packaged in a big thick styrofoam cooler looking thing. DH was like, "What the hell, were you needing a kidney or something??" Ha! They had it packaged w/ three of those frozen packs in an insulated bag, and the styrofoam cooler looked almost (but not quite) large enough to contain an organ. Anyway, the ovidrel is now sitting in my fridge waiting for instructions on when to use.

That crazy! Ovidrel doesn't have to be refridgerated unless it's been more than 28 days. It says so on the box, lol


----------



## terripeachy

I just looked at my instructions for Ovidrel, and it says you can either refrigerate it or keep it at room temperature, but it says before you inject it, to make sure it's room temperature, so there's no harm in letting it sit out (especially since you don't have kids, and I don't think DH will want to use it! :haha:)

Sis-Oh yeah..I forgot that you took a test on Wed. I'm going to go with wackadoodle cycle.


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Oldermom-Hi!!! How are you doing these days?

I am recovering nicely, thank-you!
One thing I have concluded...the doctor who did the surgery (who was great on the day of the surgery) has an office that is a mess. I called on Tuesday with a question for the doctor (as I left the state and had no post-op appointment), I was dizzy and REALLY tired. I needed to know if that was normal (I am normally borderline anemic, the surgery likely put me over the edge). The doc wasn't in the office that day, and after a lot of phone tag, they decided to leave a message for the doctor himself (apparently nobody there could answer my question, either). :wacko: 
Fast forward to today, STILL haven't heard back from the doctor. Called them, was told the doctor isn't in today, call back Monday. :growlmad: 
I was lucky and felt better after a few more days, but what if it had been more serious?? I wouldn't have called back at all, but I need to know that they will send my surgery post-op report to my (awesome) doctor. Nope, couldn't find that out, have to wait until Monday. :dohh: They spent a good amount of time flipping around looking for my results, then just told me that they can't be sent without the doctor's say, and when was your surgery again?!? :growlmad: :gun: It has been over a week since my surgery, what's wrong with his staff?!?
*sigh*
Anyway....I am doing pretty good. Thanks for asking. :blush:





garfie said:


> So sad ladies 224 :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Oh, garfie!! :hugs: I am holding out hope until the scan! Radkat is right, the scan will tell you more. :hugs: Praying for you, lady. :kiss:


----------



## moni77

Garfie - keep thinking positive...not everyone doubles and there was so much confusion going on...

Erin - enjoy the spa day - jealous!!!

Terri - I'm glad things are moving forward for you.

AFM - still waiting for AF - which likely means another cyst. Glad I wasn't planning anything for this next cycle.


----------



## VJean

Garfie, I'm sorry your results weren't better, but how far apart were your tests? 48 hours is the average, but not the hard rule. It went up, so focus on the positive!

Wish, sorry you are feeling well, and DH issues don't help, but try and enjoy your trip. I think it's a great time for you guys to be apart and really get a chance to think about things. I. Home you come home refreshed! 

Sis, sorry you're having a crazy time! Hopefully this month is just a crazy cycle for you and next month everything is back to normal. That will also give DH time to straighten up and focus on the important things in life! I hope you are able to communicate what you both are feeling and find a way to work things out. :hugs: Marriage is never easy, but a great marriage/spouse is worth working to keep! My DH and I are both on our second marriage (was married for 16 years before this one!) and that is one thing we agree on....there is no out. We have great days and every now and then we want to kill each other, but ultimately he is worth it. 

Erin, I heard there is a lot of money to be made selling organs! :haha: so jealous of your spa day! 

Terri, so glad your DH loved his gift! Very thoughtful of you! 

I know there is more that I need to respond to, but after a full day at Seaworld I can barely keep my eyes open! I'll have to skim the posts again in the AM and address what I've missed.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hey ladies, sorry I will try to reply back more tomorrow, but I am so tired it's hard to think straight.

Just wanted to say I'm thinking of you Garfie and I know it's impossible not to worry, and being in limbo is the worst feeling, but try to keep busy this weekend so you can just get to Monday and have the ultrasound. That will give you answers. Praying for you girl. 

OlderM--Glad to hear you are recovering but what a hot mess that dr. office is. Oy!

Will reply more tomorrow.

AFM--This morning I absolutely felt like I wasn't pregnant. By tonight I'm having a change of heart. DH and I had a date night and I cut it short cuz the wine didn't seem that appealing and my dinner tasted awful (which guts me because it was a fancy, pricey one!) I'm so tired I can barely keep my eyes open to type this, I feel naseous and have a headache. Could be food poisoning, too, but I'm still going to test tomorrow just because I'm becoming suspicious. It may not be anything pg-related but these feelings are enough to make me not feel stupid for testing. 
I shall update tomorrow and respond back to everyone properly. Nitey nites!


----------



## Wish4another1

Vjean!!!!! You are having a boy????? 
How awesome!!! congrats!!!


----------



## kfs1

Congrats vjean!

Erose-so beyond jealous of your spa day. Hope it was great!

Garfie-I know easier said than done but I hope you can keep busy this weekend. :hugs:

Older-that's so frustrating! I'm glad that your situation improved and that you started feeling better on your own. How scary!

Kate-Hope it's a BFPS today!

Well, I tested early since I'm going to a party today and of course, a glaring "Not pregnant" on the screen. I'm so depressed but also mad at myself because it is technically a bit early (11-12 dpo - I personally think 11). I should have just waited because I'm still not going to drink much today - maybe a glass of wine if anything. Ugh - month after month after month after month. But the truth is, no real symptoms anyway...

Praying no one in the family makes baby comments today - don't think I can handle it. :(


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Sorry for the BFN, but I guess it's better safe than sorry. And more sorry that you'll have to put on a "nice" face if someone does make a baby making comment. The other day was bring your kids to work day, and someone jokingly asked if I brought my kids. I said 'Yeah, there are cells forming in my belly right now!' and then later I went by and said 'Wait..they have doubled! I'm having twins!!!' Everyone at work knows that I'm always in a good mood, and joking and laughing, but really...get out of my business. They will not know I'm pregnant until they see my belly sticking out. Try to have fun at the party anyway. :friends:

VJean-So happy to hear an update from you, and glad you're having a boy. That's great news...any names yet?

Katie-I am going to be gone all day, but when I get back, I hope to be hearing good news from you. fxfxfx.

Oldermom-Sigh, I am sorry that office sucks, but at least the actual doctor was nice..too bad his workers are incompetent. Hopefully Monday you'll get the confirmation that your results were sent. Even if they say they are, I would call the awesome doctor to confirm. Look at what happened with my work nurse. She's a bumbling idiot.

Wish-Hope you're feeling better on travel day today. Enjoy the beach! Life's a beach! hee hee. That slogan always makes me laugh.


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Oldermom-Sigh, I am sorry that office sucks, but at least the actual doctor was nice..too bad his workers are incompetent. Hopefully Monday you'll get the confirmation that your results were sent. Even if they say they are, I would call the awesome doctor to confirm. Look at what happened with my work nurse. She's a bumbling idiot.

Too true. Good that your prolactin levels are normal, though! :happydance:



kfs1 said:


> Well, I tested early since I'm going to a party today and of course, a glaring "Not pregnant" on the screen. I'm so depressed but also mad at myself because it is technically a bit early (11-12 dpo - I personally think 11). I should have just waited because I'm still not going to drink much today - maybe a glass of wine if anything. Ugh - month after month after month after month. But the truth is, no real symptoms anyway...
> 
> Praying no one in the family makes baby comments today - don't think I can handle it. :(

:hugs::hugs: You are still pretty early yet. And if you need to take time to disconnect, take a few moments in the bathroom. That strategy worked for me many a time, including a baby shower for someone for whom it took literally seconds to reproduce. :hugs::hugs:



Katie Potatie said:


> OlderM--Glad to hear you are recovering but what a hot mess that dr. office is. Oy!
> 
> AFM--This morning I absolutely felt like I wasn't pregnant. By tonight I'm having a change of heart. DH and I had a date night and I cut it short cuz the wine didn't seem that appealing and my dinner tasted awful (which guts me because it was a fancy, pricey one!) I'm so tired I can barely keep my eyes open to type this, I feel naseous and have a headache. Could be food poisoning, too, but I'm still going to test tomorrow just because I'm becoming suspicious. It may not be anything pg-related but these feelings are enough to make me not feel stupid for testing.
> I shall update tomorrow and respond back to everyone properly. Nitey nites!

Hot mess, hehe, that is what I call my hubby!
He told me yesterday that he has thoroughly defiled our bed in the bedroom (after being there two months on his own), but instead of cleaning the sheets, he is sleeping on the couch. :dohh:

Any update? :coffee:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Vjean Congrats in the Boy kinda thought that when u where craving McDs!! :haha:

KFS1 I know how u feel I've literally had 4 people posting new baby pics on FB I'm so over it I want to shut it off!! :nope:
Go have fun and be carefree!!! :)

AFM full on Witch last nite been crying like a baby for 2 days I'm so sick of feeling this way so I'm just going to work on me 
Going to my BFFs tonite to get away and Regulate a 17yr old party gotta get my Bat out!! 
:grr: :grr: :grr: :grr:


----------



## nessaw

Garfie am keeping everything crossed for you. Huge hugs.x


----------



## Radkat

OlderMom - Glad you're OK. I'd be pissed with that dr's office.

Katie - Hmmm, are you gonna test? Let us know!

Kfs/Terri - People are way too nosey and think baby news is their business, but it's totally not. Actually one of the most private things there is actually. Hope the party went OK, Kfs.

Sis - A step back might be a good idea. Hope the party goes well. They'd better respect the bat. 

Wish - Enjoy your beach walks and your time to relax/reflect.

AFM - As Sis suggested, I was hoping I'd be Oing soon, but no pos OPK. Temps and CM suggest now. Weird. Any thoughts?


VJean - Hooray for a boy. How exciting!


----------



## kfs1

Hi ladies - I'll check in more later but just wanted to tell you that not only did I fall on my ass HARD in front of everyone at the party but that my DHs cousin, who's a nurse, decided to ask me about my infertility issues while we were sitting amongst people. Turns out that she casually asked my DH if we were trying and he went into quite some detail, not thinking she would say anything. I was in SHOCK and started immediately bawling but went right into the bathroom (thanks for that tip Oldermom). But she and my SIL followed me and I had to hear a lecture about "when a woman ovulates." Needless to say, I looked like a leunatic when I came out of the bathroom. I think the only blessing is that my DHs cousin has learned a lesson on etiquette when it comes to approaching that topic. AND my husband will think twice about sharing at a party as well (he felt soooo bad).


----------



## terripeachy

Oh, kfs1, I am soooo sorry. Sorry you fell down, and sorry you had to deal with those questions. What is wrong with people, and why are they so obsessed with your fertility? I think you have to tell them that you're not trying anymore because they are all too nosy, and just keep it to yourself. Haven't you told them multiple times that "you're working on it, etc..." UGH!! I'm getting so angry with them for continually asking. They need to get their own lives.

My hubs knows that he can tell people 'we're trying' but that's when I'm not around. If I'm around, I'll field the questions. Of course, people have given him advice and since he's clueless for the most part, he just agrees with them or nods his head or whatever guys do. *rolling eyes*

So sorry..hope today you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## ERosePW

*sis*, I'm so sorry you're feeling so bad during this AF. :( I hope you were able to have a little fun with your BFF last night.

*vjean*, congrats on the boy!! How sweet!

*Garfie*, looking forward to getting some good news from you on your next hcg results. :)

*Oldermom*, I had to laugh at your comment about your DH sleeping on the couch rather than just washing the sheets, haha! What is it with men?

*kfs*, wow, that is one of those parties where you wake up the next morning and just sorta wish you could undo the whole evening. I'm so sorry. There are people that know I've been TTC for a while, and they never bring it up, so I have a hard time wrapping my head around such nosy people! :hugs:

*Terri*, my DH is the same... if someone were to ask while I'm not around, he'd likely just nod his head at any advice, and he'd probably forget to even mention it to me. I find it hilarious when people don't know quite how long its been, and they attempt advice like "Prop your hips up on a pillow after, that works every time!" And I'm thinking...ok, I am already SO far beyond having used that advice. 

Hi to everyone else, and sorry I'm sure I missed several posts!

AFM, I woke up to a pos OPK this morning and wanted to throw the thing across the room. I really dont know what it is with my body always being so eager to ovulate early as hell every cycle. Even on Clomid, instead of O'ing five days after the last pill, I'd O four days after the last pill. Now using the Femara days 3-7, here I am already getting a pos OPK. At first I thought, maybe false positive since I just took my last pill on Fri. But the CB Digital supposedly isn't affected by meds. Maybe I'm wrong though. I would normally just BD a ton of times and just see what happens, but this is supposed to be a trigger/IUI cycle. My day 10 u/s is scheduled for tomorrow, and I'm scared to death that its going to be too late. I just left a message with the on-call nurse just to see what she has to say about it. Does anyone have any insight as to whether these clinics would take this into consideration, or do they ignore these OPKs and just go by u/s only?


----------



## L.Ann.V

I'm on CD 15 and still no peak after taking 50mg Clomid this cycle. If I don't peak tonight, I have to call the clinic tomorrow for them to do an ultrasound and blood work to see what's going on. How late in your cycle have you Clomid ladies ovulated? Do I still have a shot or am I looking at an anovulatory cycle this month?

This is so disappointing! Had such high expectations for this month. So many shooting pains in both ovaries this cycle I thought for sure... I'm trying not to lose hope.


----------



## terripeachy

L.Ann, Do you use fertility friend? Can you put your chart in your signature, or post it so we can all stalk you? I'm going to take Clomid for the first time next cycle, so I can't help you as far as ovulation goes. :shrug:

Welcome, btw.

Sis-I'm sorry you're feeling so badly the past few days as well. Hopefully time spent with your bestie will make you feel a little better. :hugs:

ERose-I don't know the answer, but hopefully the nurse will call you back. I'm going to ask about OPKs when I go back too. I just bought a pack of 20, so I'll use them regardless of what they say, but I won't let it freak me out. Oh...and I called to order my medicine, and they said the same thing about keeping the Ovidrel refrigerated. I was going to ask the lady on the phone, but she's just a phone representative. I'm going to keep mine at room temperature so it's ready to go when I need it.

Radkat-I hope you're not having a wonky cycle as well. I would just keep BD'ing. I thought sure you were about to ovulate too...we'll see what your temps say. They look like they're on the upswing.


----------



## ERosePW

L.Ann.V said:


> I'm on CD 15 and still no peak after taking 50mg Clomid this cycle. If I don't peak tonight, I have to call the clinic tomorrow for them to do an ultrasound and blood work to see what's going on. How late in your cycle have you Clomid ladies ovulated? Do I still have a shot or am I looking at an anovulatory cycle this month?
> 
> This is so disappointing! Had such high expectations for this month. So many shooting pains in both ovaries this cycle I thought for sure... I'm trying not to lose hope.

Hi L.Ann! When I took Clomid on days 5-9, I was O'ing around cd13 or so, but it was my Dr's goal to push my Ovulation out because I used to O on cd10 without meds. So I think my body is just overly eager to O each cycle. A girlfriend of mine who was on meds didn't O until cd17, so its different for every woman. They say you should ovulate between 5-9 days after taking your last pill, so you're still in the window, and since you're seeing your Dr tomorrow, you'll get more answers then. Keep us posted!


----------



## ERosePW

I got a call back from the nurse. They recommend not using OPKs until three days after taking last pill (which I already knew, but I feel like i have to stay on top of this crap since I O so early). She said its possible that Femara caused a false pos this morning, so they want me to test again in the morning. If it's still pos in the morning, she said most likely it was a real LH surge. If that happens, I am supposed to take the trigger shot in the morning, and I will go in tomorrow for the IUI. If it's not pos in the morning, she said they'll assume it was false pos, and I'll just go in for my regular appt, which was the day10 U/S and bloodwork.


----------



## L.Ann.V

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/49dee3


----------



## Sis4Us

Erose I've gotten false+++ right after stopping especially if u r E dominant so I would watch your temp close and the digitals always gave me messed up stuff I stopped wasting my money!!!! GL hope u catch the egg!!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I'm confused. So if your OPK is positive tomorrow morning, you take the trigger and then do IUI the following day, or you trigger AND go for IUI tomorrow morning?
Either way, I'm super excited that you're starting this process. I bet you feel relieved too...fxfxfx...


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, yep, that would be the plan if today's surge was truly real, then they'd go through with everything tomorrow because the surge happened so soon, that I'd probably O sooner than the shot's standard 36 hours, I think...? The nurses seemed really busy today, so I was a bit confused by it all as well. However, as it turns out, I dont think I have to worry about rushing it now, because I THINK the surge may indeed have been false (see below in response to Sis).

Sis, thank you for that clarification that you got pos OPKs right after stopping Femara. After reading your post, I went ahead and tested again (although only with a two-hour hold), and it was negative! Craziness.... went from pos to neg in just a few hours. I'll test again later tonight after a longer hold, but I have a feeling it will be business as usual, and I'll just be going in for my ultrasound tomorrow and we'll be able to stick with the original treatment plan. 

I must admit, I feel a bit relieved by this. I dont want any confusion or doubt going into it... I'd like to know that everything went as planned when it's time for the actual IUI.


----------



## Sis4Us

Good news Erose yea I would not test FMU either as UR hormones are usually up no matter what I usually wait until 10Am or so !!!

I have gotten a ++ then it went away and cane back a few days later so basically the Femara suppresses your E so if u have E domination it RGes back w a vengeance and can cause that False ++ and since u O early like me I'm sure that's Ur case too!!!

So excited for U :happydance:

AFM still crazy town here my right ovary has been Aching all day and my flow or spotting stopped completely last nite :shrug:
I'll take my temp in the Am to see what's up but DH had to go otta town so we did BD today ;)


----------



## Smiles013

Hiiiiiiiii ladies!!!!!

Lots going on I see, I am going to try to address everyone from memory-and my memory isn't the greatest these days. Lol

Terri....glad everything worked out with your and your hubby's test results :happydance: Onward and upward. FX for a BFP for you soon. 

Kfs....soooooo sorry about what happened at the dinner party, I'm not above throat punching someone for you, just say the word. I hope going forward ppl keep their mouths shut and stay outta you beeswax! :hugs:

Sis...hope the time spent with your bestie sis you some good and I hope things with you and your hubby at able to get resolved. I think with everything that has happened emotions are just on overdrive for you two. :hugs:

Oldermom....I have another throat punch for your dr.'s staff too! Hope everything else is smooth sailing from here on out. Oh and your husband is hilarious! Lol. 

ERose...good luck this cycle with the heavy artillery you received in the cooler! FX you get your BFP soon as well. 

VJean.... A boy! Whoo-hoo!! :happydance: one of each will be pretty cool. I'm still fighting not knowing. Lol. Even closed my eyes at the last sonogram when they were zooming over the genital area, then again it wouldn't have matured I have no clue what I was looking at. Lol

Garfie...your numbers are still increasing so big hugs to you and TRY not to worry. I know, easier said then done. :hugs:

Katie...thank God your aunt is okay. Hospitals and other medical care facilities make me sick with not doing their jobs! We put our trust in them because after all they are medical professionals who are supposed to know more than us but apparently in cases like your aunts they don't know diddly! Jackasses!:growlmad:

Wish....safe travels and hopefully you get to enjoy some nice beach time. Walking on the beach is so tranquil and relaxing. 

I know I've missed some of you other lovelies but hi and hope you all are doing well

On my end just has my 20 week anatomy scan on Friday and all went well. The baby wasn't very cooperative so we couldn't get a nice profile or face front pic and I think the baby got real tired of the tech poking at him or her and saying " c'mon move, stop being so stubborn" because they turned away from the camera and the next thing we saw was the picture attached like " talk to the hand lady because I'm not having it" :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## terripeachy

Love that pictures, Smiles!! I'm glad he/she made it easy so that you couldn't tell whether it was a boy or girl. If you found out, you would've been upset, so it all worked out! I also love seeing your chart full of green. It makes me so happy!

Oldermom-I forgot to comment on your husband! HA!!HA!! That sounds like something I would do. Hubs loves making the bed in the morning, and I can take it or leave it although if I'm last out, I will make it. I'm rarely last out. :haha:

ERose/Sis-Good to know about the medicine and the OPKs. I'll keep that in mind, and now I'm happy that I have 20 sticks. Especially if I have to wait until smu to use them properly. Good lesson. I hope everything goes well tomorrow. 

garfie-Ok....tomorrow is your big day. Your chart is looking fabulous too, so I'm sure you don't have anything to worry about. I see you haven't stepped away from the thermometer, and I'm ok with that, because I was curious as to how your temps were looking.

Katie/kfs1-Are you ok today? What's going on, pumpkins?

I made polenta for the first time today, and I think it was a success. It's easy...cornmeal, water, salt, parmesan cheese. We're having it with salmon. Kind of a honey boo boo meets real housewives meal, but it'll have to do. :rofl: Of course, it's almost 9 and I hate to eat this late, but that's what happens when I don't cook, and wait for hubs to figure out he's hungry. I did snack on wheat thins and cream cheese/roasted vegetable dip, so I'm not that hungry.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi Ladies! Well, I tested Sat morning at 10 days past my positive opk (not sure of actual O date) but I got this faint line. I didn't post it because I saw that some of the ladies were having a pretty rough day on Saturday and I didn't want to come skipping in with my basket of happiness overflowing everywhere. Anyway, today (Sunday) I've had bad cramps and backache ALL day and I just don't feel so confident anymore. I will test again in the morning to see if there's any progression. AF due Wed. FX it pans out, but preparing myself.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Wish4another1

Congrats Katie!!! I just had a feeling this was going to happen for you this month!!! 

:hi: to everyone I have made it to north Carolina and am exhausted going to bed!!!
Thinking of you Garfie for tomorrow...


----------



## garfie

Congrats Kate :happydance::happydance: hope your line is nice and dark this morning:flower:

AFM - Thanks ladies :hugs:

Just got back from scan - they did an abdominal scan and they could see a nice thick endometrial lining which means I am in the early stages of pregnancy:happydance:

BUT I had to have another HCG drawn and subject to what this result is - I will know clearer by this evening:- a drop - BAD NEWS, a raise BETTER NEWS, double or triple I'M PREGNANT ANOTHER DAY!

So I guess I wait :coffee::coffee::coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-As far as I'm concerned, you can skip in here and bring that basket of happiness right along with you, anytime you like. SO EXCITED for you!! Congratulations!!!! Cramping is a good thing, right? I'm not worried a bit because I didn't even have to open up your picture to see that line. I can see the line from here. And....you know I'm the worst at seeing those lines. Officially, the.worst. HA!!HA!! <3 <3. 

Garfie-Yeah!! I knew there would be good news. I predict your HCG is going to be >785. Probably way higher though because it's been a few days. Glad your lining is awesome...Are you still in shock or what?

Wish-Glad you made it to your destination safely. Hope you packed your summer clothes!

AFM-Back to the drawing board. I give up on Ffoe (although I will still use it). :hissy: On Saturday morning it seemed that AF was going to be here even though that was only 7DPFO, but Saturday night I felt normal. I have a feeling whenever she comes is going to be a surprise. I think today would have been 10 DPO. :growlmad: My new favorite phrase in regards to this program is whatever. So What.Ever.

kfs1-Sorry again for AF. She's the :devil: When are you going to see the specialist? In three days?


----------



## kfs1

Erose - I'm happy that you're feeling back on track this month! Glad some of the other women here could help you out.

Sis - How are things going? Did that witch come?

Smiles - I LOOOVE that pic. So great! Congratulations! And thanks so much for offering up the throat punch. I might just take you up on that. :) :trouble:

Terri - Thanks so much for your support. Ugh - I wish I was seeing a specialist in 3 days but I sort of dropped the ball on that. I am planning on scheduling my HSG, and will send my list of REs to my doctor for her recommendation. Also, need to schedule DH's SA this week. 

Katie - I had a feeling that you were hiding something - I kept checking back in yesterday. I'm SOOOO happy for you. :) Don't feel like you need to hide anything from this group! We're all used to the ups and downs by now and it HONESTLY makes me feel so happy when I see BFPs for you ladies!!! And try not to feel discouraged about some cramping.

Wish - Hi! :hi: Hope you're having some fun in NC.

Garfie - Great news about the scan. Thinking positive thoughts about your numbers! Up Up Up!

Thanks so much everyone for your support. Erose - you said it. It was just one of those days that I would much rather forget. AF came this morning in FULL force but it was expected so not too much of a blow. I'm feeling a bit better except that now that whole side of the family knows my business for sure so I'm just going to do my best to avoid them for now, which is sad I know but I can't even deal right now. 

Question for you ladies: My doctor had given my DH a prescription for the SA but it turns out that the lab doesn't accept insurance. So, I called and asked for another lab and she left me some other name. But from what I can see, they don't necessarily do SAs. Have any of you worked directly with just a lab or did your DHs go through a urologist? I'm going to call my doc back again today but I figured I'd ask here, too, since you all seem to know way more than her. :) Once again, having to push and push and push for what we want, right?


----------



## Katie Potatie

Garfie--YAYS!!! I'm so relieved to hear that you had a good appointment!!!! And wishing you all the best for good beta! Anxiously waiting to hear the result!! 

Smiles--ADORBS!! That is the coolest ultrasound pic I've ever seen!

Sorry ladies, I know I have so many more people to respond to but I'm sort of consumed in my own bubble right now. I swear I will get out of it once I know for sure if this pregnancy is viable or not. So please bear with me!

I took another test this morning. This would be 2 days after I took the last test. Pretty disappointed. There is not very much progression at all. I spent last night looking at pics of progressions on FRERs, and this is either a slow riser or not viable. 

Of course, I was disappointed, but with the terrible cramps and backache yesterday, that really helped prepare myself for today. What I am grateful for, so unbelievably grateful for, is I've gotten pregnant twice in a row when we've been trying. I'm so amazed and happy about that. So, if this pregnancy is not viable, I am definitely going to start the fertility testing. Will see if my doctor can get me in for a blood test this week.

THANK YOU for allowing me to rant! <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kfs1

Katie - In my opinion, the 12 DPO pic looks much darker than the previous and you're still only 12 DPO. Keep those positive thoughts going! :)


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Katie!


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-I agree with kfs1-That line looks much darker than the other one you posted, so think positive thoughts..negatives are only going to bring negatives.

Fezzle-Hey there!

kfs1-My insurance/fertility place does everything. I'm thinking that insurance would cover a urology visit for your husband, but I'd check the policy, or call your insurance company and find a place that is in your network and covered. Somebody has to cover it, I would think. But yeah...get started on all those appointments. It may take a cycle to get everything done, and you know, time is precious. I have to call and get a mammogram scheduled. Booooo...I have two done, and they hurt and make you stand in awkward positions.


----------



## kfs1

1:00 appointment this Wednesday with the RE. I have to send over my latest bloods and pap info. I'll bring my charts with me. Anything else you can think of ladies?


----------



## Sis4Us

Katie Ur prediction was right!!!! :happydance:
FYI I had a ton of cramping remember just try to relax I know right :haha: the way I look at it it is what it is and we have no control over What will be!! :)
I also know how the lines bother my 1st loss I could barely see the line so when my last was light between day it really bothered me but try to remember every day u intake deifferent amounts of fluid and etc!!! 
So so Happy for u!!!

KFS1 we always had to pay outta pocket for SA or IUI prewash fees the sperm people don't usually take Insurance!! GL

AFM only had the 2 days of light flow and spotting this happened last time w my 1st loss :( my temp is still really low way lower than Norm kinda afraid the MC caused issues w my Thyriod again!!! :shrug:

Happy Monday Ladies!!!


----------



## moni77

Katie - those lines look great to me!!

Yay Garfie - looking forward to some good beta numbers as well.

Erin - Because I was also an early Oer I have always had to "remind" my doctor that I need an earlier scan. I figure if I need to come back for another, so be it, but lets check early anyways. It sounds like you will still be fine though. Let us know how it went today!


----------



## moni77

AFM - had spotting over the weekend - still waiting for full flow though... doctor said if no full flow just come in at the end of the week for day 3 labs.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Nice job on getting an appointment quickly. I'd just right down some questions as far as how much is it going to cost, what is their success rate for someone in your situation, how many chances will you get with IUI/IVF (if you're interested in that), what your other options are, etc...That's the kind of stuff I asked, but you know, I'm a super nerd and always ask questions. The more I know, the more comfortable I feel.

moni-Can you go in on Thursday so that you still have your current insurance? That's close to the end of the week! That sucks that you may have another cyst. Have you thought about switching to Femara? That's one thing that is scaring me about Clomid.

Sis-Glad you and DH are friends enough to BD. HA!!HA!! Have you been walking/swimming and getting your exercise in? 

:coffee:


----------



## nessaw

Congrats katie. That second test looks darker to me.

Garfie glad the scan was good. Hoping the nos go up up up!

Hi to all.x


----------



## Radkat

Smiles - That pic is just great. That's a framer for sure. :baby:

Katie - So happy for you! I second that you shouldn't worry about posting good news. Even when I was getting bad news, I still like to hear that others are getting good news. We all know that we've all been trying for awhile so that makes it easier to take than the news of the person who took "literally seconds" (was that OlderMom's quote?) to get preggo. 

Garfie - Your US news is great. I'm sure the betas will show a jump. :thumbup:

Kfs - Good job on getting your appt. I feel like every month I'm hopeful and put things off, then when AF comes, I have a lot to do for next cycle. 

Sis - I hope your thyroid isn't thrown off. What a pain. Hooray for BD! 

Terri - Mmmm polenta. Doubt it made up for the crazy temps. :wacko:

LeeAnn - It looks like your haven't O'd yet. Not sure on the meds question. Hang in there, sweetie.

Hi to Moni, Fezzle and Nessaw and all the other ladies!

AFM - Still sitting here waiting to O. Not sure what's going on, hoping it's not an anovulatory cycle. We've been BD EOD just in case. I also feel annoyed with a Catch 22 of OPK/fertile week... I'm supposed to drink lots of water for better fertile mucus, but I'm supposed to have 3-4 hour holds for the OPKs. So I always feel like my urine is watered down, except in the morning, when you're not supposed to do OPKs. :dohh: :coffee: :coffee: :coffee:


----------



## ERosePW

*Smiles*, such a precious pic, and I had to laugh out loud at the "talk to the hand" comment! LOVED that!

*Terri*, your polenta sounds de-lish! Sometimes I wish you could come cook for me, LOL! Sorry for the wonky chart you're having. But hey, AF may not come at all! And wouldnt that be a pleasant surprise!?

Um, miss *Katie*... I think that line you posted at 12dpo was def darker than the other one! Or at least it looked like it to me! I bet in two days, at 14dpo, you'll have a really great line. I think this is it for you, Hun!! :happydance: I'm gonna go ahead and say CONGRATS!

*Garfie*, I'm so glad you had a good scan. :) So, have you gotten your hcg results?? I can't wait to hear that lovely nice high number. ;)

*kfs*, when we did my DH's SA, my OB thought that any of the labs would do it, but I called the main labs around here, and they didn't do SAs at all. I ended up calling my OB's office back and asking them what I was supposed to do, and the nurse said sometimes the Drs just forget these things, lol. So she ended up sending us to an RE's office (Center for Reproductive Medicine) right behind their own office. So that's where he had his done. And that's where I ended up going for my own RE as well, so it was nice they already had his results on file. :)

*Moni*, its good to know there are others who have ovaries like mine that are just ready to spit that egg out asap. LOL I feel like I am constantly reminding them of my early ovulation too. They're so fixed on the timing of the drugs themselves, that they seem to forget sometimes that our bodies may not necessarily cooperate every time. So it was just making me really nervous. But since I didnt have a temp rise or pos OPK this morning, I guess I am still on track.

My appt went fine this morning. She wasn't telling me how many follies and what sizes, etc. She just found the dominant follie on my left ovary and said it was over 20mm and that it was probably the one that would release the egg. Anyway, she said it was ready, and they want me to trigger tonight between 6-8pm. Then IUI will be on Wed. The nurse is supposed to call me sometime this afternoon to confirm and schedule everything. I also had blood drawn again. Its a re-check of my prolactin, and then whatever the other is that they check that day.


----------



## garfie

Not good news gone down from 224 to 176

Numb :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## VJean

Garfie, :hugs: I'm so sorry! I feel like we are saying this so much on this board lately, it just isn't fair. I really had hoped to hear better news from you.


----------



## Wish4another1

Garfie - so so so sorry :-( :hug:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh no!!! Garfie, I am so sorry....:hugs: I was really hoping this was the one too.. :cry:


----------



## moni77

terripeachy said:


> moni-Can you go in on Thursday so that you still have your current insurance? That's close to the end of the week! That sucks that you may have another cyst. Have you thought about switching to Femara? That's one thing that is scaring me about Clomid.
> 
> :coffee:

New insurance starts Thursday. Not a big deal though. I am off the meds now anyway. IVF uses injectables not clomid, so I won't be taking it again, but this is one reason I wanted to wait - to clear it all out of my body.

Garfie :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

I'm so sorry for you Garfie. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kayotic

I am so behind, sorry.
I have been having a lot of pain. I had an US Wednesday to check for cysts, and there were none.
I was still having pretty bad pain and went back today for another.

A very small cyst, saw a gestational and yolk sac, which was unexpected.
I do, however have a hernia.


----------



## kfs1

Thanks again for the support ladies. Rad - I know EXACTLY what you mean about waiting until AF shows, which is why I'm on a MISSION today.

1. FE appt Wednesday. All paps & bloods are already en route to the office. I will speak to her about my husband's SA since I can't get a clear answer from my doctor. Sounds very similar to your situation eRose - thanks for that info. If we can't fit it in before I O, he can do it in the TWW.
2. Ordered some pre-seed (since my EWCM hasn't been so great since my MC)
3. Contacted a local acupuncuturist who specializes in fertility (although I want to speak to the FE before beginning this).


----------



## nessaw

Oh no garfie am so sorry. Big hugs.xx


----------



## Fezzle

garfie- so sorry about your numbers going down :cry:

kayotic- sorry about your pain and your hernia! I'm glad things are still ok with the little bean though. 

Hi to everyone- I've been in Marrakech so catching up on work plus BnB. I saw my Dr this morning and she's upped my Metformin to 1000mg now and also said that she'll try to refer to me the fertility clinic in July (when we've been trying a year) if I haven't had any luck before then. So now that I have that date in the nearish future, I'm going to just relax a bit for the next few cycles. I'm still going to take my supplements/vitamins and temp though- this cycle I'm trying it vaginally (just started this morning) and I also took soy isoflavones from CD 3-7. I'm hoping I ovulate next week when OH and I are on holiday again!


----------



## Sis4Us

Garfie I have No Words But I feel Your Pain!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Radkat

So, so sorry, Garfie. Big :hugs:.


----------



## Sis4Us

Radkat a Loss will really mess up your cycle I'm not gonna Lie just try your best that's all we can do right now!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Garfie, I'm so terribly sorry. It's just not fair. Wish I could give you a hug. <3


----------



## Future Mom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for Garfie - so sorry.

Congrats Katie - take care of yourself and all the best for H and H!!! :happydance:

Kayotic - you take care of yourself and lil bean too!!!! Slow down and relax. Can you take some days off work? :hugs:

Kfs1 - we used preseed before my BFP and really loved it...:happydance:

AFM - I'm still waiting...and waiting...and waiting...for my HCG to go back below pregnancy level. And uterus is still swollen, according to ultrasound #3, so now my doctor is starting to talk about a D&C. :wacko: I just want to get it done so we can try again before it's too late...


----------



## Sis4Us

Future mom sorry u r still having issues sometimes our bodies just don't know what to do after a Loss!!! :(


----------



## Smiles013

Garfie....big big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Smiles013

Katie.....congratulations!!!:happydance: Lines are looking good! I wouldn't worry about the progression part of it, j know easier said than done. :winkwink:


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-Ok..onto the next step of increased metformin. I hope this really does the trick. It seems like last month you were so close to ovulating, but did or didn't quite get there. I hope you are on holiday when you O too. How fun!

Futuremom-Sorry you still have residual stuff inside. I say yeah, go on and schedule the D&C so you can get back to business. Are you feeling ok?

kfs1-Yeah for scheduling all that stuff. You are on a mission. I agree that you should wait for O before your Dh goes in for SA. that's the best, timing wise.

Kayotic-A hernia? Oh no...what do you have to do to make it better? I don't know much about them. 

ERose-I can't remember what your update said...oh trigger last night and IUI tomorrow? Are you excited? I am. I feel like it's happening to me. hee hee. 

garfie-I feel like I can't give you enough hugs. I feel so heartbroken for you. I really do. I don't know how you do this. You're my hero.

nessaw, Vjean, Sis, Radkat, Wish, Oldermom, (everyone else)-Hello!!

AFM-I called the pharmacy on Saturday to order my meds, and the lady there asked how much I wanted to put on my card to cover copays. I asked how much the meds would cost out of pocket. She said $550. I said 'ok, just put that.' She said 'That's too much. There's no way it will be that much. It should be about $50.' So I said 'Fine, put $50.' Then I got a call yesterday saying that the copays were $102, and do I still want the medicine? I said 'yes' duh...hee hee. So now I should get the meds on Wednesday. Good thing I called early because if I missed my first day of meds I would've been mad. I thought AF might be here early and surprise me and that's why I called on Saturday, and today, she's still not here. I'm not complaining, but where is she?? I guess she's due on May 01, but as low as my temps have been, you'd think she'd be here by now. I'm hoping for a dramatic temperature rise any day. HA!!HA!! A girl can dream, right? :sleep: Oh, and speaking of dreams, I've had two in two nights. :) Dreams make me happy because I can rarely recall them, so when I do, it's a nice surprise.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies! I almost didn't test this morning, because I wanted to wait and test every 2 days. But I was in bed making myself sick wondering if I should test or not because I didn't want to see the line getting lighter. But I thought, what will be, will be and the outcome will not be changed whether I pee on a stick today or not. Cramps and backache started again today, which is unnerving, but I'm super excited about today's test. :headspin:

It never leaves the back of my mind that these lines can start getting lighter again, but I'm trying to enjoy and appreciate every moment that I am pregnant. I'll get the first beta results back today from yesterday's appt., as well. Excited, but nervous. :shock:

Okay, NOW I am going to go back and catch up on everyone else's lives and work myself out of my "ME ME ME" bubble. I've just been on pins and needles since Saturday, and I appreciate everyone's kind words and patience with me! <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Sis4Us

Look at that Line Porn Katie <3 It!!!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Garfie&#8212;Thinking of you lots. It doesn&#8217;t help ease the pain, I know, but sometimes it helps to know that there are people out there who care. And in your case, it&#8217;s a lot of people. I just hope time is being kind to you.

Sis-- So, what&#8217;s going on with your painful ovary and bleeding now? Still stopped? And if you and DH are BD, ummmm&#8230;.that&#8217;s a good thing! Hope things are moving along better on that home front! 

Kfs1&#8212;I&#8217;m sorry that AF came. And what an ordeal at that party. That is just terrible. However. People will think twice before they decide to bring up the topic again. And they should. It&#8217;s just rude. On the SA, our insurance doesn&#8217;t pay for it at a fertility clinic either and it would have cost $150. But I totally agree with the others and see if you can find a urologist&#8217;s office who can do it where you&#8217;re insurance will cover it! It&#8217;s worth a shot. Tomorrow is the day for you at the RE! Hooray!! You know, even though AF can really mess up your mind, I think it&#8217;s wonderful that you are immediately moving into fertility testing because it gives you something else to focus on and it&#8217;s a new avenue of actively working on making this happen! Have you done acupuncture before?

VJean&#8212;Congrats on having a little blue bundle! A girl and a boy, how sweet is that? So, very happy for you! Your hubby must be over the moon to have a little guy to do guy stuff with!

Terri&#8212;What is going on with your cycle?! Okay, so here&#8217;s the thing. You know I don&#8217;t chart. But I just looked at your chart and said, &#8220;Whoaaa. What the frick frack is going on with her chart?!&#8221; It&#8217;s like a ping pong match all over the grid! And now it&#8217;s going back up. Isn&#8217;t it supposed to go down when you are ready for AF?! What is up??

Wish&#8212;Are you on vacation or working in NC? Either way, if a beach is involved it sounds like heaven. Enjoy your time in the sand and sun!

Smiles&#8212;I have no idea how you are doing it, not knowing the gender of this little high-fiver. Serious discipline there. Do you think you&#8217;ll change your mind or not? That picture is too much!

Moni&#8212;How are you doing with your time of TTC freedom? Has it still been as refreshing and relaxing for you?

Kayotic&#8212;Yowsas! A hernia? How did that happen? Do they need to do anything to treat the cyst and hernia? Was it the hernia that was actually giving you the pain or the little cyst? But what super news about the sac and yolk!

Fezzle&#8212;That must be a relief to know if you don&#8217;t get pregnant in the next couple of months, you will have a referral to an RE in July. That must take some pressure off you, as well. And good luck with the soy isoflaven regiment. For so many ladies, it has done wonders and many people swear by the soy isoflavens taken at those days for helping them get pregnant. I&#8217;m hoping you are one of them! I took them for one cycle and it royally messed it up&#8230;.but that&#8217;s because I had no business taking them and it fell under the category of &#8220;I have to try everything because something might work!&#8221; But soy sounds like a perfect avenue for you!

Future Mom&#8212;Ugh, I&#8217;m sorry that this is just dragging on for you. Are you going to do the D&C? Now, what do you mean &#8220;try again before it&#8217;s too late?&#8221; Are you guys on a timetable? I&#8217;m sorry if I missed something?

Radkat&#8212;YES to the catch 22. I always have to test in the morning, even though it&#8217;s not recommended, cuz I can&#8217;t hold my pee for that long to test in the afternoon. Have you thought about trying Mucinex pills (the over the counter cold pills) for increased CM? That&#8217;s what my doctor recommended since my cervix doesn&#8217;t produce normal amounts of CM due to a past surgery on it. May give it a shot. It can&#8217;t hurt!

Erin&#8212;Excited for your current cycle. Wednesday is another big day here on the thread. IUI, here you come! You will have to let us know how it goes!

OlderM&#8212;That&#8217;s funny about your husband sleeping on the couch. Hee hee! It&#8217;s a running joke between me and my husband about the house being a disaster when I&#8217;m out of town. I had told him that my ex-boyfriend used to leave the house in shambles when I&#8217;d be gone on business trips, and I&#8217;d come home exhausted, only to find a filthy house. So, my husband always makes a big deal about how bad he&#8217;s let the house get when I&#8217;m away&#8230;and he sends me pictures off the internet of disgusting microwaves, toilets, dishwashers, etc., claiming they are our house. It&#8217;s funny. Men!

Am I properly caught up? I hope I didn&#8217;t miss anyone&#8217;s recent posts. Off to spend the day with DD. I SHOULD be vacuuming the house before we go, but I&#8217;m not gonna. The dog hair and dust can wait another day. I&#8217;m going to enjoy this day, dirty floors and all. :)


----------



## ERosePW

Garfie, I'm so sorry to hear this news. My heart just breaks for you. I really thought this was it for you. Huge hugs to you. If I could see you in person, I'd hug you really tight.


----------



## ERosePW

Katie, I already said it, but with that dark line, I'll have to say it again... a huge CONGRATS to you and DH!

Terri, yes, trigger was last night, and IUI is tomorrow. I did an OPK today, and it was SUPER SUPER dark, and CB digi had a smiley. I have no doubt that's being caused by the trigger shot, so I'm just praying that my typically over-eager ovaries will hold onto that egg until as close to the IUI as possible. Yes, I'm pretty excited! For the most part, I'm just going about my business, but when I think about it, I get butterflies in my stomach. I'm excited for you too!! I'm sure since you're starting with a medicated/monitored cycle soon, you're probably anxious for AF to get here! (but i'm secretly hoping for a temp jump for you too, hehe!)


----------



## Sis4Us

Erose the trigger will make that OPK and HPt super dark u have to watch Ur temp now no point in taking any test after that trigger !!!

GL hope u cath that eggy I know w me I need to go a day after trigger cuz I always started to surge on my own B4 trigger I think the only way I got a BFP last time was due to the Lil ones on the other side!!! ;)


----------



## ERosePW

Sis4Us said:


> Erose the trigger will make that OPK and HPt super dark u have to watch Ur temp now no point in taking any test after that trigger !!!
> 
> GL hope u cath that eggy I know w me I need to go a day after trigger cuz I always started to surge on my own B4 trigger I think the only way I got a BFP last time was due to the Lil ones on the other side!!! ;)

I kinda wish I could go in this afternoon for the IUI (the day after trigger, like you). But since the pos OPK I got on Sun was supposedly a false pos, they went ahead and stuck with the original plan, so i have to hold out until tomorrow morning. Since the OPK was neg on the morning of the third day after taking last pill, they assumed I had not had my actual surge. I really hope they are right. When you discovered that you were surging prior to triggering, did your RE just automatically start scheduling you for the day after the trigger? (I just realized, I dont even know how many IUIs you had before getting your BFP).

And yea, I realized this morning that there really is no point in using OPKs after triggering. That HCG in the shot is WAY strong right now.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - glad that you're going to be able to get the meds in time. I hope you're able to move on to your next cycle soon!

Katie - LOVE those lines. And, yes it's still a bit scary, but as you said, you should absolutely enjoy every moment as much as you can! Thanks for the SA info. I'm fine with paying if we have to of course but I figured I'd just ask tomorrow since I'm going anyway. I haven't done acupuncture but I'm really thinking that I want to try it this month. I found someone online who seems great and is covered by my insurance so I'll bring her name along, too.

Kayotic - Hope you're doing OK with that hernia you poor thing. Try to take it easy.

Future - I hope you're able to get the d&c soon so that you can start to feel better and get back to normal. You've been through enough, that's for sure.

Garfie - Again, I'm so unbelievable sorry. No words.

Sis - How are you feeling today?

Erose - Veeerry excited for you this month. Good luck with everything.

Hi everyone else!


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-Those lines are o-mazing (that's what we say here in Birdland with the Baltimore Orioles). Congratulations!!! 

Yeah, who cares about dust bunnies? hee hee. Did you tell DH yet? What did he have to say?


----------



## L.Ann.V

Peaked last night (finally), so I did IUI this morning... and now for the 2WW


----------



## moni77

Hi everyone!!

Great lines Katie!!

Everyone with the IUIs this week - FXed for a quick and productive 2ww.

AFM - AF finally started. Looking forward to relaxing the next 2-3 months. We'll see...


----------



## terripeachy

Enjoy your break Moni!! Check in when you can!


----------



## Sis4Us

Kfs I'm Ok Thanks for asking not really sure what's up w my cycle had a spot today so it's been more than crazy probably a cyst so I'm just ginna double up on my VITEX and push on we aren't really TTC anyway !!!!

I'm on the DL like Garfie since DH never really turns down a BD ;)

My BFF and I are planning a Lil Vaca to Austin next week so that will be fun to relax and be away from Everything!! :happydance:

Also my BBFF (boy best friend) is flying in Thur for his Sis wedding so I'm excited to see him he always makes me feel better!!
He's been living in LA and been Doing some Modeling on the side so this should be a fun weekend!!!
My BFF said to ask him to be a Donor cuz he prob would do it for me and since DH told me a while back to cuz he had jacked up Sperm :nope:
but how weird would that be :haha:


----------



## Wish4another1

I'm here I'm reading but swamped in class... And only able to post via phone - so short posts for me for now!!! 
:hug: to all


----------



## terripeachy

Happy Birthday, Wish!!!!

Sis-Have fun in Austin! My bestie and I were there a few years ago, and had a fabulous time. Of course, she's a mom and was freaked out about all the college girls' dresses on 6th street. I just wanted to sing, dance, drink and be merry with the older crowd on 7th or 8th street. HA!!HA!! We loved taking pics with all the different painted cows/longhorns/bulls? Whatever animal they have all around the city.

Erose-This is it for you!! Hope your IUI lasts no longer than 5 minutes and your DH has a great count.

L.Ann-:coffee: for you now. Can you tell us a little bit about yourself? You jumped in, but we don't really know you that well. Spill, chica!

I have been feeling very calm since Saturday, and then today when my temperature was the same, I thought 'What if I have PCOS???' Then I remembered that I am calm and everything is fine. hee hee. I have to get my blood drawn today for my blood type. I guess it was another oversight. I may have to leave work early for that. :thumbup:


----------



## kfs1

Hi all,

Moni - Enjoy the mini-break. Hope you're able to step away from the stress for a bit.

Terri - How are you feeling? Any symptoms (BFP or AF)?

Katie - More line porn, please. :)

L.Ann - Woohoo. Good luck in the TWW!

Garfie - <3

Sis - A trip to Austin sounds amazing. I've heard such great things but have never been. And that's great that your BBFF is visiting - always nice to focus on other things in life other than TTC. Hahaha - interesting about the donor sperm. Probably would make for some pretty good looking babies, though. ;) 

Hi Wish, eRose, Fezzle, Smiles, Older, Blues, VJean, Sweetpotato, Momof3, Radkat, Driving, Kayotic, Futuremom, and everyone else. :wave:

Big appointment today for me at 1. I'm a bit nervous but excited. I was thinking about it on the drive in today - this is my last shot at conceiving while I'm 35 (my bday's in June). Not like that matters really - just another year down the tubes. And if I am lucky enough to get pregnant this month, I will have to POAS on a camping trip at the end of the month! That should be interesting... :)


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Your appointment will go great, I'm sure. I hope your doctor is really nice and explains everything to you. That's funny about POAS while camping. hee hee. I would like to do more camping, but I'm not that skilled at it. Hubs and I are going to camp out in the backyard one day when it gets nicer, but I don't feel self-sufficient enough to camp in the woods by ourselves. Hmmm..Maybe I should look into an information session at REI. Thanks for the idea.

Oh..so I put on FF that my back has been hurting a bit for the past two days. It feels like I need a massage. I will blame it on riding my motorcycle for three days straight and I'm just a little sore and out of practice. I sit very upright when I ride. I don't feel anything AF or BFP related. Just biding my time. My meds get here today, so I guess I'll be eager to get to CD3 when I go back to the specialist. I have a dollar store test at home, but I'm unsure if I want to use it-and you guys can't pressure me. :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

:rofl: KFs1 that's what my BFF said baby Blues Yumm!!! :haha:
I'll have to snap a pic while he's poolside for your enjoyment!! ;)
We tried to date in Highschool but he was always like my Lil bro and that's just kinda weird!!

Have a great Apt!!! 

Terri yes the longhorns we have them here too in the medical center I've been to Austin a bunch but not in a long time and not w out the Fam so it should be interesting to say the least since my BFF is on a mission for FUN!!


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah snap a picture! hee hee. 
Are you just going up for the weekend? There's so much to do in Austin, and such good food too! The food trucks, the bats (scary, mama), the LBJ Library (HA!!HA!!-we're nerds, shutty), UT, etc...fun times.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi Ya!

Thinking of Erin and kfs1 on their big days today (IUI and RE appt, respectively). Can't wait to hear from you ladies and see how everything went!

kfs1--Have you jumped over to the "Chinese Acupuncture" thread on the 35+ section? I'm a June baby also...June 10th, but I'm 36, turning 37. Turning 36 ain't no thang. Actually, in terms of being pregnant, being over 35 will work in your favor cuz they'll give you extra attention. They'll monitor your pregnancy more closely. You'll get a bunch of ultrasounds and tests and stuff. So, it's actually good in my opinion!

Terri--I CANNOT believe you don't have AF, you haven't tested, and your temps have not dropped. Granted they are weird temps, but still!!!!! When is AF due? I'm slightly on the verge of anger with you. But just slightly!

Sis--Have fun with your BFF and your BFFF! I think this is perfet timing for you to have fun with your closest friends. They help to center us and make us forget this TTC shit. Unless they are TTC, too, and then you're kind of stuck. But considering your BFF wants to party it up in Austin, I doubt she's in TTC mode....and the BFFF is self-explanatory. :) I love Austin, too. Who doesn't love Austin, really? Any particular reason you chose to go there for vacay?

AFM--Line porn attached. Bottom test is this morning's. Today I've actually allowed myself to exhale and feel optimistic and happy and start thinking ahead. I mean, I truly feel that way...not forcing myself to be happy and relieved. Kind of like when I tried doing "The Secret." I'd force myself to have positive thoughts because I was trying to follow "The Secret," but it was really just an act because I knew what I was really doing. Ha! My soul didn't really feel it. Today, my soul feels this pregnancy. 

Beta at 12 dpo--101
Beta at 14 dpo--262

I'm so grateful today.
 



Attached Files:







Preg test 2.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Fezzle

Great progression, Katie- those lines are looking great! I'm glad you're feeling positive! 

Sis- hope you have a great time in Austin! I've never been but my brother loved it there (he went for SXSW a few years ago) and one of my friends almost moved there she loved it so much.

kfs- good luck with your appointment! 

AFM- just waiting to ovulate :coffee:


----------



## terripeachy

Katie! Awesome beta results, lady!!! I'm happy that you're happy and feeling optimistic. Btw, you're being paged on the testing thread. Everyone will be so excited to close out the month with your news. 

Don't get mad at me for not testing! I just don't think it's going to be positive, and I don't want to see a negative. I seriously don't feel anything except calm. So...I'm just in limbo, and right now, I'm ok with that. HA!!HA!! AF is supposed to be here tomorrow or the next day, so I can wait a few more days to see if she shows up. My chart sure would be one for the record books if it turns out that I'm "in a family way." HA!!HA!! That's what my dad says. He's so old fashioned. 

Off for bloodwork!


----------



## ERosePW

kfs, let us know how your appt went! I'm sure it went great!

Terri, wow, still no AF! Woot woot! :thumbup: Viewing the backache as a good sign, lady! ;)

Katie, WOW! I'm loving those lines, thanks for continuing to share. :) I look at those lines longingly and I yearn for the day I see something like that at 14dpo. :flower: 

L.Ann, I'm excited for you this cycle! FXd this IUI was it for you!

Hi to everyone else! 

AFM, the IUI this morning went fine. Took DH in for his "deposit" and then went back about 2 hours later for the procedure. My RE was literally in and out so fast. It was maybe 3 minutes, as far as the actual procedure itself. It wasn't even that uncomfortable. I've had pap smears that were more uncomfy than that. I laid there about 10-15 minutes, and then we were done. I will say though, I've been pretty bloated and uncomfortable ever since doing the shot, and about an hour after the IUI, that discomfort got worse. Not so much the bloating, but the lower abdominal discomfort. I don't know if I just O'd soon after the procedure or if it was just caused by something else. I was sitting in a meeting super uncomfy and then at some point I felt like something was comin' out down there (sorry TMI), so I got up and went to the restroom. I wiped a ton of EWCM, like I've never seen before in my life. Or at least, I'm assuming that's what it was....? Anyone know anything about that?? Anyway, finally now, about five hours later, I think the pain and discomfort is starting to subside.


----------



## moni77

ERosePW said:


> AFM, the IUI this morning went fine. Took DH in for his "deposit" and then went back about 2 hours later for the procedure. My RE was literally in and out so fast. It was maybe 3 minutes, as far as the actual procedure itself. It wasn't even that uncomfortable. I've had pap smears that were more uncomfy than that. I laid there about 10-15 minutes, and then we were done. I will say though, I've been pretty bloated and uncomfortable ever since doing the shot, and about an hour after the IUI, that discomfort got worse. Not so much the bloating, but the lower abdominal discomfort. I don't know if I just O'd soon after the procedure or if it was just caused by something else. I was sitting in a meeting super uncomfy and then at some point I felt like something was comin' out down there (sorry TMI), so I got up and went to the restroom. I wiped a ton of EWCM, like I've never seen before in my life. Or at least, I'm assuming that's what it was....? Anyone know anything about that?? Anyway, finally now, about five hours later, I think the pain and discomfort is starting to subside.

That is similar to my experience - crazy discomfort - the doc told me it was ovulation pains - made stronger by the clomid/ovirdril mixture. Glad you are already feeling better! Here's to a happy 2ww!


----------



## Sis4Us

FX for U Erose!!!!! ;)

Katie love those lines woop woop!!! 

We will be going to Austin for a few friends of ours Actually a Ex of mine(shhh) his band is playing and he has a Art Gallery he's been asking us to check out plus a few other friends we know are artist there Also!!! :thumbup:
Prob won't go until next week still waiting for DH to watch the kids!!

Lucky my BBFF will be here to keep me busy!!


----------



## VJean

Am I the only one who doesn't like Austin? :winkwink: I live 45 minutes south of Austin and we are there almost every weekend with my son who plays club soccer. It's a little to crazy for this conservative girl, but my husband on the other hand LOVES it there and would live there in a heart beat! 

I'm so excited for all the IUIs and RE appointments going on right now! It's going to be a great summer around here!

Terri......:coffee::test:!!! :haha:

Katie, :happydance: that's some fabulous line porn! And your beta was fantastic!

:wave: to everyone else!

I just spent 4 days getting over the norovirus. I highly recommend it if you need to loose 5 lbs quickly, otherwise, I'd say avoid it at all costs! It wasn't pretty around our house this weekend!


----------



## Future Mom

Sis - Have FUN on your lil trip with your bbff and bff! :thumbup:

Terri - :test:

Katie - So happy for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Erin - GL!!! It's your time now!!!

:hugs: for VJean. Hope you're better now.

AFM - HCG came back AGAIN too high, so tomorrow is my last ultrasound before my doctor FINALLY sends me to a Gynecologist for a D&C. I just want this to be OVER already...:wacko:


----------



## terripeachy

Futuremom-Sorry you are still having residual stuff going on, but thankfully you can get in to see your gyn for a d&c. How frustrating...Sorry you have to go through all this.

Vjean-Ugh..I have only heard of the norovirus, but I'm glad you and your family are over it. Yuck! Being sick is no fun. You don't like music/traffic/hippies/bats (all found in Austin)? What's wrong with you? hee hee. 

ERose-Thanks for the heads up on what's going to happen. Are you taking those progesterone pills now? Your temperature is sky high! I got my "organ" in the mail last night and there was a lot of stuff to read (I love reading!). I'm so ready, although it seems my body is not. I feel like today is the day AF is coming, but my temp is going up a degree at a time. If she shows, I hope it's today so I can go in on Saturday for my US and CD3 bloodwork. If she shows tomorrow, I'm not sure what they do because the office is closed on Sunday. Maybe CD4 bloodwork. My AF is always here on weekends. Isn't that funny/odd?

kfs1-What's the scoop? How did your appt. go?

Hi everyone else!!


----------



## kfs1

Katie - I am SOOO excited for you. Look at those lines and numbers! So amazing, Katie! I love that you're a fellow June baby. Mine's the 16th. I did pop into the acupuncture board but there is so much to read through that I was overwhelmed and left. I will also talk to my FE about it when we discuss my treatment plan. And thanks for the positive thoughts about TTC over 35. I never thought about it that way - it is great that we're able to be monitored more closely. Especially this group with our stress level.

Fezzle - Hope you O soon!

Terri - I would never be mad at you for not testing early. It's such a letdown and it can so often be a false-negative! How did your bloods go?

eRose - I'm so happy your procedure is over and done with - so exciting! Those cramps sound horrible, though. How are you feeling today?

VJean - the Norovirus? Oh no - are you OK?

Future - Seriously, this waiting needs to end for you. I hope you're able to get that d&c soon! :hugs:

Sis - have a great time on your trip!

Hi everyone else!

OK - here's the recap of my appointment. The practice is very small - just one doctor. I was literally the only patient there the whole time which is nice I guess. When I walked in, the assistant came out to greet me (which I've never had happen) and spoke in such a soft, calming voice it kind of creeped me out. :) But anyway, the doctor looked over the info about my MC, my Day 3 results, paps, etc and then just went over my history. She was very impressed with my charts (at least someone appreciates them) and said that they looked great and that I'm clearly ovulating (uhhhh - yeah).

So, she did some more bloods - another round of Day 3 to capture some more information that my OB didn't and to test for any infectious diseases (in case I should go the IVF route) and any genetic diseases. I can't remember what they were exactly - the one where if I'm clear them my husband doesn't have to get tested - can you guys remember?

She also did a pap to get some cultures and an internal sonogram. I was watching her during the sonogram and she kept making confused looking faces - she was making me so nervous! But then she just said "Everything looks OK." which I guess is fine but I was hoping to get more information - maybe at my next appointment? I do have small fibroid at the top of my uterus but she said it's harmless.

So - next steps. HSG scheduled for tomorrow and then my husband's SA. I tried to get an appointment for tomorrow/Monday but they only had an opening for Tuesday. Now I'm thinking this might be too close to my O so I might push it out until after that. What do you ladies think?

We meet again on 5/19 to look over all of the results and to work on a treatment plan to start my next cycle. We shall see!


----------



## terripeachy

Kfs1-Yeah!! Your appointment sounded really good. Katie was saying she was getting mad at me for not testing, not you. hee hee. Katie's mean like that..I blame her PG hormones. :haha: Yeah, the doctors at the fertility place seem to be very calm, softspoken and reassuring no matter what your deal is. It is nice, though, but yeah, I can see how you would think creepy (and my doctor is a man with that same demeanor). I had to take a Counsyl test for the genetic screening and it was a panel of about 10-12 different genetic tests. Luckily, they were all negative for me. If I were you, I would push out the SA because you don't want to risk missing your O time, and it's not like she can give you medicine this cycle anyway, so wait until after O to schedule his SA. That's what I did. It's too risky. HA!!HA!! So you feel good today, right? I feel good for you. 

Yesterday I had to get blood drawn for my blood type. I already know it, but I guess the office needs the official test to know it too. Not sure why they can't take my word for it! :wacko: just kidding.


----------



## kfs1

You're right, Terri - I feel great today. I am honestly so mad at myself for not going sooner. It was much less scary that I imagined and it's just so silly thinking back on it. You're right about the SA, too. I'm going to call and push it back. Thanks for the info about the tests.


----------



## Sis4Us

I heard from somebody they are stalking!!! ;)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis, I really wish you would add a little more mystery to your posts. You gotta work on that! Lol

I will respond to everyone in a bit, when I can get my daughter off the computer. Really hard to do on the iPhone......


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Yeah, WHAT?! hee hee. Oh!! oohh oohh, I know who it is!! HI!!!!! Well, I think I may know.

Ok girls...so it's been almost a full day and no AF. I'm going to be a symptom spotter for two seconds. Here goes...

When I got to work (at 7a), I felt like I needed to get a pantiliner on just in case AF showed up (I thought she was coming). Well, I had to go to the bathroom (#2-HA!!HA!!)anyway, so the timing was perfect. When I went, I was watching for red because i was expecting red. Well, two dime sized dark reddish spots of CM dropped out and then the rest came out. Now...since I was going #2, everything in the bowl was hidden. Is this getting gross or what? Since then, nada. Not one spot of red. I still feel like AF should be here, and thankfully I drink a lot of water all day, so I'm in the bathroom all day and seriously nothing. :wacko: I don't want to get my hopes up, but I'm getting my hopes up a little. Eek. I hope I don't jinx myself for typing that.


----------



## Radkat

Katie - So fricking excited for you! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

ERose - I'm glad things are moving onward for you. Very exciting!

Terri - Hmmm, interesting... Keep us updated on your bathroom experiences. :haha: Hoping this turns into good news for you!

FutureMom - I'm so sorry this is dragging out for you. A D&C will be a new start for you so you can move on. :hugs:

VJean - I can't believe you had the norovirus. How awful. And when pregnant. Ugh. Hope all the badness is over with and you can eat normally again.

Kfs - Your appt sounds like it went great. How reassuring. 

Hello stalker. Come say hi when you're ready. :flower:

AFM - Looks like I did O. At least FF says so. I'm thinking I tried to O when I had the EWCM, but waited a few days. So dotted CH it is. Seems like we're covered BDwise. It was a struggle this week, I have to say. Both DH and I have some weird week long nausea/stomach ridiculousness. We called it sex for procreation only. No fancy stuff, in out and done. So into the TWW. :coffee:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Ok never made it on the computer...at gymnastics now...so still no long replies. 

TERRI--TEST!!!!!!!!!!!! Have you ever had that kind of minimal spotting then stopped? Sounds suspect to me! Hi everyone else....getcha later!


----------



## terripeachy

No, I never had that before. And I usually don't have much warning for AF. My temp drops and she shows up the same day. How about this? I'll wait until hubs gets home at 7:30 and then I'll go for it. I'm scared!! Hee hee. I'll report back as soon as I know something. Fxfxfx.

I know something. I'm out. I will enjoy my AF cramps that are now hurting because they are going to be my last for a while. Redemption is mine!!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Wait, did you start AF?!


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies so much for your support and love over the months:hugs: I hope I have been able to give some back

Katie - Grow little one grow:happydance::happydance:

AFM - My head is a bit of a mess at the moment I am waiting to start m/c number 6 and after finally getting hubby to agree that we try till summer (even though he refused the SA) then I fall pregnant earlier - (so in my mind I still have until summer to try - it may/may not happen and even if it did there are no guarantees it would go all the way:cry:) hubby doesn't agree with my thinking!

So I said to him last night as my last HCG was 35 (good news at least it is going down and my body is seeming to do what it should for a change) that I would wait until it was over and then we could resume - NO!!!!! he said we agreed last chance so I tried to explain we agreed we would keep trying until summer, so I asked him what is your idea - his idea is I go to Dr's and go back onto bc and forget all about it:wacko:

So he is off fishing this weekend (said we needed space) personally I think it's an excuse he can't deal with me - when things are great and on the up men can deal with us, but god help us when things are on the downward spiral they bolt for the door! As for me well I'm so angry and sad and numb just waiting for it all to start - I hope it is not as painful or as long as the last one (yes I've had a few) as I feel that will be just great!:growlmad:

So for now ladies until I get my head straightened and around this last loss (that started so well) and come to some decisions - I wish you all the best of luck with your upcoming tests and procedures but I am bowing out rather ungracefully from the threads - I will still write in my journal (as at the moment that's the only thing keeping me focused):cry: so please come over and let me know if you have any news to share and I will try and occasionally pop in here from time to time.

I'm sure you ladies understand where I am coming from and I really wish things had turned out differently:hugs: however after trying for over 4 years and all I have to show is 6 angels I guess things aren't in my favour:cry: but still I am not ready to give up - how sad is that:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, garfie :hugs: I hope the mc doesn't drag on, and also that you can keep trying.

terri- is AF properly here now?


----------



## kfs1

Terri - booooo for AF but that IUIs going to do the trick - I just know it. I'm just sorry that that evil witch messed with your emotions this month. TTC aside, I just saw that mudslide in Baltimore. So scary! Hope you weren't affected.

Rad - glad that you Od and successfully were able to BD on time although sorry you were sick. Has to happen during those few important days, right?

Garfie, Garfie, Garfie - my heart aches for you. You need to take this time to step back and breathe a bit. I think it's good that your husband went away (although I agree with you that men can't handle things the way women can). Personally, when I'm really upset, there's only so much my DH can do and I feel like he either just tries to make light of the situation or just doesn't know what to do. My suggestion is to give your DH a little more time before you bring up the TTC again. He just doesn't want to see you hurting again is all. Maybe just wait until your numbers are OK and then give yourself a full cycle to heal.

Anyway, of course we completely understand that you need to take a break from the boards. I'll come and pop in on your journal from time to time. Prayers coming your way for your healing, physically and emotionally.

Well, ladies, HSG today. The doctor gave me an antibiotic and some Motrin. Wish me luck!


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck with the HSG, kfs!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Good luck today with your HSG. Here's to open tubes!! :friends: I live about 10 minutes away from downtown, so I was nowhere near the "street collapse," but it sure is/was scary to see on the news. 

Fezzle/Katie-Yeah, AF is here. I'm thankful that they aren't painful, long, or exceedingly heavy. So...in a few days, it'll be all over, and I'll be taking my Clomid. I cried when hubs got home. I told him that I finally got excited, and was going to take a test when he got home, but then I had to go pee, and couldn't hold it any longer and that's when she showed up. I'll be happy when I can't remember this TTC roller coaster and am just pregnant. *sigh*

garfie-So sorry...again, I understand you stepping back for a while. Let your hubs go on his fishing trip and have some time away because the break is probably much needed. Too bad we can't just leave our responsibilities like they do. :growlmad: He won't realize that you are secretly ttc until summer, and if you get pregnant again, great! We'll cheer you on with whatever you decide. I'll sneak over to read your journal, too. You'll be missed. <3 :flower:


----------



## Fezzle

At least she didn't make you waste a test, terri. I hope Clomid does the trick!


----------



## moni77

So had a scan this morning and now have 3 cysts - the one on the left (which I believe has been there for awhile) is now at 46mm - the other 2 are 14 and 12. Doc was on vacation, so he will call next week with an analysis - my guess is test again at the beginning of my next cycle to see if they are gone. Good thing I had already decided to take a couple of months off - so I am not devastated. This also explains the discomfort I have been having while BDing...


----------



## terripeachy

Moni-OMG!! 46mm??! Zoinks! They didn't see it before, or they didn't think it would grow so large? That is really scary. Do you have to have surgery, or they give you something to make them go away? Yeah...good thing you are taking a few months off. Maybe you should stop taking Clomid. These cysts are happening too often, it seems.


----------



## Sis4Us

Garfie :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I know all to Well what u are going thru right now?? :cry:

Terri sorry for AF hope the Clomid does the trick!!! 

Everyone else :hi:


----------



## Radkat

Garfie - I'm really sorry you're going through this again. I'm sorry DH split for the weekend, but maybe it's for the best. Totally understand you taking a step back. We're here whenever we can help. :flower: :hugs:

Terri - Really sorry about AF getting your hopes up. A witch indeed. However, I'm glad you've got a plan for next cycle. Onward to bigger and better options!

Moni - Holy cow! So sorry about the cysts. Do you know what they're going to do about them? Glad this is happening during your time off. :dohh:

Kfs - Good luck with the HSG. Let us know how it goes!

DH asked me this morning when I was going to test. I told him over a week. He said why so long? I chose not to get into the biological answer and said it just takes that long before it would be positive. DH - Oh. That's a long time. Uhhh, yeah, it sure feels like it! 

Happy Friday, everyone. <3


----------



## moni77

terripeachy said:


> Moni-OMG!! 46mm??! Zoinks! They didn't see it before, or they didn't think it would grow so large? That is really scary. Do you have to have surgery, or they give you something to make them go away? Yeah...good thing you are taking a few months off. Maybe you should stop taking Clomid. These cysts are happening too often, it seems.

I believe it had shrunk to about 12mm at the beginning of the last cycle. As of now the plan is to just let it resolve on its own. I'll see if the doc says anything different when I speak to him next week. I am done with the clomid since the next step for me would be IVF - which is injectables not clomid - and I was only taking the clomid for the IUIs - I Oed on my own.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Garfie&#8212;So, so good to hear from you. I will jump over to your journal.

Terri&#8212;NOOOO! Damn AF. Seriously. I can totally understand being upset&#8230;.I&#8217;m not sure how you could NOT get your hopes up this cycle, especially toward the end here. I&#8217;m upset, too. Get past this crap, get on that Clomid and get that baby in your belly! 

Erin&#8212;Hooray for your IUI completion, but sorry about the bloating. Has the discomfort decreased now? I wonder if the procedure sorta dislodged/shook loose some EWCM up near the cervix. But no matter, it sounds like that&#8217;s a good sign in term of your IUI timing!

VJean&#8212;Norovirus?! Yikes. Do they give you anything for that? I also had a question for you&#8230;.how did you find out the baby&#8217;s gender before the 20 week scan?

Future Mom&#8212;Ugh! Double ugh! I wish I could get you a time machine and just fast forward you a couple of weeks. 

Kfs1&#8212;Aww, my Granddad&#8217;s birthday is June 16th, so that&#8217;s a special day in my heart. <3 And your appointment sounded so great!! They are moving things along quickly getting your HSG and scheduling the SA. I don&#8217;t know how to explain it but I feel such a sense of relief and positivity for you! Oh, and I just saw that you are getting your HSG today. Good luck!

Radkat&#8212;&#8220;Sex for procreation only.&#8221; Yep, I think we&#8217;ve all been there! Glad to hear your BD schedule was good this cycle and that it looks like you indeed Od. So, you, Erin and soon, kfs, are all going to be in the TWW together.

Moni&#8212;Yeesh, sorry to hear about those cycsts. Like Terri said, do you think the Clomid caused them? Are you prone to cysts normally?

AFM&#8212;Like a crazy person, I ran out to the Dollar Tree today and stocked up on cheap tests, so I can continue testing to watch for any line lightening. I got a third beta draw this morning to see if my numbers doubled again since Wednesday but won&#8217;t know the results for 24-48 hours. Paying $50 out of pocket for each test, but it&#8217;s well worth it for peace of mind. As excited as I am to be pregnant, the nervousness hasn&#8217;t completely subsided&#8230;.obviously!


----------



## moni77

I've only known about them since I started getting scanned and I started clomid at the same time. We'll see if I no longer get them. Not sure if it is the meds or if I always got them and just didn't realize it.


----------



## kfs1

So, I have one blocked tube and either a polyp or fibroid (which I'm guessing is what it is since my FE mentioned it). The doc said this is problematic if the egg should try to implant there.

Feeling sad. :(


----------



## VJean

kfs1 said:


> So, I have one blocked tube and either a polyp or fibroid (which I'm guessing is what it is since my FE mentioned it). The doc said this is problematic if the egg should try to implant there.
> 
> Feeling sad. :(

Sorry the results weren't as great as you expected kfs1....BUT! You only need one tube to get pg, so I am not giving up hope on you yet! Will they do anything about the polyp/fibroid? I don't know much about them... :hugs:


----------



## VJean

Katie, I understand your POAS obsession, and I promise, it does get easier. I actually have to remind myself to use my doppler these days. It will be nice when you are finally able to breath a sigh of relief, but you'll have a few more weeks before that happens!

I found out the baby's sex at 12 week because I had the Panorama test done. It's one of 4 or 5 genetic blood tests offered that take the baby's DNA from the mothers blood to look for chromosome abnormalities. Just one of the perks we get for being "advanced maternal age". Lucky us! Other tests that do the same thing are Harmony, Verify (sp?), and MaterniT21. It just depends on who your doctors office has a contract with.

I'm glad I found out so early, because I'm not going to lie...I did have my hopes up for another little girl (and so did DH!). So now I have some time to wrap my head around the idea of a fabulously perfect little boy...which is all that really matters in the long run, right? It really will be nice that we will have one of each at home when the Bigs are away at college. DH can do "boy stuff" with the baby and I still have my princess! I'm pretty sure girls are twice as expensive as boys anyway, so I am looking forward to the savings we'll see this time around! :haha:

Oh, and nothing for the norovirus. You can get IV fluids or a shot to stop the vomiting, but there was no way I could even ride in the car to go to the hospital. It would have been way to messy! I just toughed it out at home and tried to drink as much water as I could.


----------



## terripeachy

Moni-well it's a good thing you're doing IVF next time so you don't have to worry about those cysts anymore, hopefully. 

Kfs1- I knew something was up when you didn't post this morning. It's ok to only have one tube. A lot of people still get pregnant and your miracle baby is on it's way, that's for sure. Now, what did they say about the polyp/fibroid? Can you get it removed? You don't need anything problematic once that seed is planted! It'll be ok. <3. 

VJean-that's good to know that we can find out the gender early if interested. I'm team yellow all the way though. Hee hee. And yuck again about your virus. So glad you're doing better. 

Katie- thanks for the kind words. I thought the fertility office was closed on Sunday, so I made my appointment for first thing Monday. The nurse called and said I need to go in on Sunday. Good thing I'm an early bird because their appts are from 7a until probably 9. I always take the first appointment anyway. I'm eager to get started. :juggle:


----------



## Sis4Us

Kfs1 sorry about the news today but now u know what roadblocks to RUN down!! :hugs:

Terri GL Sun!!!

Vjean so glad u r over the bug and I know what u mean about wrapping your head around the idea of a boy!!! 
But boys are Fun I just wish I got to experience both !!!


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry about the results, kfs! I hope they can do something about the fibroid.

VJean- that's exciting to know so soon! My OH wants to be Team Yellow- I want to know asap. But we've decided to wait to decide what to do when there's actually something to know about.

Radkat- I admire your efforts! I just have a cold and OH doesn't want to come near me right now! He can't seem to function well when it's just for procreation anyway- he says too much pressure (which is what happened yesterday morning).

AFM- I'm off to Wales today so probably won't be online but will be popping on to lurk and hopefully see more BFPs! I'm somewhere mid-cycle so just hoping I ovulate this cycle, and we get our timing right.


----------



## kfs1

Thanks for the nice comments ladies. The doctor said that he applied a lot of pressure to try to push through but it didn't work. He said that depending on what it is, fibroid or polyp, they might remove it. And for the tube, they'll either surgically open it OR prescribe drugs to make me produce more eggs or something...? I have to wait until later in the month for my FE to decide the next move. Husband's SA is scheduled for after my O so all we can do us just try naturally for this month. I just wish that that stupid fibroid wasn't there - that would make me feel more hopeful.

And holy crap, that procedure didn't feel too good, huh? I was so nauseous after, they made me lie there for a while. 

Anyway, at least I know I'm not crazy and "worrying too much" like everyone keeps saying.

I still need to read through to see what you're all up to - later when I'm off my phone.


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-Have a great trip to Wales! and fx for ovulation this month. C'mon metformin...do your thing!

kfs1-I bet you did feel bad afterwards if the doctor was applying a lot of pressure. Mine was uncomfortable, but she didn't have to do anything extra. I'm happy now that you rescheduled your DH's SA because you really can't miss this cycle. I wish that fibroid wasn't there either. Later in the month?! I hope that means they decide mid month so that you can time everything right. 

Medicine to produce more eggs? Oh..maybe they will give you the protocol where you take the injections throughout most of your cycle. That was the third option for me, and I guess the injections cause more follicles to rupture in order to have more eggs accessible for IUI. Hmmm....I'd probably do that over surgery only because I wouldn't want to wait for recovery time. 

I have a bday party to go to today and then schoolwork. Ugh...If I can just power through for exactly two more weeks, I'll be golden.


----------



## Blueshoney

Fezzle-Have fun in Wales. DH and I have been discussing a trip to the UK. We never have been but my sister has and she loved it! 

Kfs-Ugh sorry about your results but you do still have a tube so fingers crossed!


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies....happy Saturday to everyone.

Let's see what my brain remembers lol:

Sis....yes do take a picture of BBFF blue eyes and post it, I'm speaking for myself and maybe a few other ladies when I say even though we enjoy line porn in this group we would also take a picture of a guy who's easy on the eyes as well :haha: When you do go on your trip have a great time. 

Erose... FXFXFXFXFX for you :hugs:

Kfs..don't let the fibroids deter you. I found out in August right before i got re-married that I had MULTIPLE fibroids and when I told the Dr. we wanted to maybe try for a baby so that my new husband and I could have one together he said he was more concerned about my age being a deterrent than the fibroids which I'm still trying to figure out why I was never told I had them 6 months prior to that visit but anyhow I said all that to say it's whole-heartedly possible to conceive and carry to term with fibroids. I have girlfriends who have them as well and went on to have children. So good luck and FX for you as well. :hugs:

Terri..sorry AF came in full force but at least now you an proceed with your process right? Good luck with everything....c'mon BFP!!! :winkwink:

Garfie...so so so sorry for EVERYTHING you are going through. I wish there was a way to take the hurt away. :hugs:

VJean...hope you're feeling tons better. I couldn't imagine having that virus and being preggers! Rest up and drink lots of water. If I didn't congratulate you in team blue here is it...CONGRATULATIONS on the baby boy. If I did already, well double congrats. Lol. I can't remember squat these days, it's terrible! 

Katie....how ya feeling? It's 6PM have you pee'd on a stick today???? OMG, that just reminded me of those old commercials "it's 10 PM do you know where your child is?" :haha: Anyhow, hope you're feeling well and letting all positivity flow in and out. 

Hiya to everyone else, if I forgot to mention you doesn't mean I live you any less, I just can't remember $hit! :haha: Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## Blueshoney

So I'm trying not to get hopeful but does my chart look triphasic to anyone else?


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-thanks!! Phase 2 starts tomorrow morning! I was getting a tad discouraged when I went on the >35 board just now because another lady just posted her line porn. This is her third cycle TTC I believe. Why not me?? But, I'm trying not to think about that as I'm not sure what she's gone through in life and it's just not my turn yet. 

Blues-looks like it to me. When are you testing? Hee hee.


----------



## Blueshoney

terripeachy said:


> ! I was getting a tad discouraged when I went on the >35 board just now because another lady just posted her line porn. This is her third cycle TTC I believe. Why not me??

And now I am green with envy! I'm on my 7th cycle. 

As for testing. I am trying to hold out but if tomorrow's and Monday's temp is still high then I will prolly break down and test Monday!


----------



## Future Mom

Well girls, I don't know if anyone else is on here this late on a Saturday night...hopefully you all have better things to do than obsess about TTC at this hour. OH is away on a business trip so I'm here by myself drinking some wine and starting to feel pretty down. :cry: It's been almost 6 weeks since my miscarriage started and my doctor still hasn't given us the green light for trying again but she also hasn't wanted to actually DO anything about my HCG levels being too high and my uterus still thinking it's pregnant. I called again today about the latest ultrasound (on Thurs.) and the receptionist wasn't able to discuss the results on the phone but said that the doctor wanted me to do the blood test again this week, just like it's nothing. But all I can think is that this wait and see stuff is just another week gone and no baby. We started TTC in August and still no baby (I know lots of other girls have taken longer and I'm really sorry about that too :hugs:). I'm just so upset and angry at myself that I didn't try harder to find the right guy much much much sooner. Like ten years ago. So I don't know what to do now. Sorry about the rant. Hope everyone else's weekend is going much better.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Congratulations to Katie, Garfie, and Kayotic! :happydance: I haven't stopped by in a while, and noticed you all got bfp's recently on the front page.


----------



## Smiles013

Terri....good luck with phase 2 today! I know you're probably already headed into Dr.'s office while I'm just laying here on BNB LOL. Also, it's understandable to feel the way you do and wonder why " not me" I think if we look at our circumstances and compare them to others we can either make ourselves feel bad or good it's human nature. Just know that your time WILL come and that God has something special planned for you and hubby when it does happen VERY SOON. :hugs:

Futuremom...big :hugs: Please try not to think about the what ifs and whys as to meeting the right person long before now, it'll have you going crazy. With regards to your doctor are you comfortable with the route he is going with just testing blood or do you feel you want more action taken to see why your HCG is still high? I know waiting for anything is nerve racking and you want to feel like you are doing something besides twiddling your thumbs. I know it's tough and I wish I can do more than offers words and hugs. I am going to keep my fingers crossed that your HCG goes down real soon and you get the green light to try again. :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I feel your pain. Sometimes it's hard to see others get their BFPs so fast. I HATE that witch for messing with you so badly this month. I've had a few months where I really got my hopes up so I'm very familiar with the feeling. I'm so happy that you have a solid plan for this month - this really could be it for you! Keep up that positivity. Are you going to the doc today? If so, good luck!!!

Blues - looks triphasic to me! Fx.

Future - ugh. I'm sorry that your levels are still not back to normal and that you're feeling so badly. Try to get that doctor on the phone to see if there's anything that can be done. 

Fezzle - have a great trip!

Katie - any more lines to show?

Moni - so sorry about the cysts! I hope they go away on their own and that they're not causing too much pain/interference.

Sis - are you away or is your friend in town? Either way, hope you're doing something fun!

Erose - how are you feeling since the iui? Hope you're doing ok.

Rad - how are you feeling in the tww?

Hi everyone else.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Smiles! I was already leaving the office when you were reading BNB! hee hee. I got there early, and was finished with everything in about 10 minutes. Everything went swimmingly. Oh wait..I should say that the day I get the IUI. hee hee. I had 14 follicles and my lining was thin, so all was well. I start 100mg Clomid tonight. I'm over my pity party.

Futuremom-I think it was the wine and the loneliness talking to you. You can't change what's happened in the past. At least you found the right guy. Some people (like me a few years ago), were just praying to find the right man. I kissed many a frog, and it seemed like it took forever for that someone special to come into my life. I didn't dwell on it too often, and surprise, he showed up when I was at the bar watching football (one of my favorite pastimes)! Go figure. hee hee. Can you call the doctor or go in again on Monday and speak to her/him about your situation? There has to be something they can do to get the thumbs up to try again. 

It's going to be 70 degrees today and I'm off for a motorcycle ride in a little over an hour. Woohoo!! I'm listening to my church service while I'm typing. :flower:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Kfs1Im so sorry to hear the discouraging news from your appointment. But honestly, remember this is exactly why getting with the RE is so important.so you can identify those roadblocks, as Sis mentioned. Now that you know where your roadblocks are, you can work to remove them. And the good news is it sounds like both things are treatable. Thats really good! They can remove the polyp/fibroid and either open that tube or use meds to compensate for that blocked side. I know not getting perfect news at the doctor sucks, but think of how good it is to identify some problems and be able to eradicate them!

BluesI have no idea if its triphasic but it sounds like other charters think so. The plot thickens over in the Blueshoney corner!

VJeanThanks so much for the info on the testing! I will ask my doctor about it, although they kind of suck when it comes to testing and worrying about various stages of your pregnancy. The only reason Im staying with this doctors office is because they partner with a hospital where everyones mentality is, Get the epidural when the pain gets too uncomfortable to handle. I know that sounds ridiculous, but it made for an enjoyable birth experience. Plus, my daughter ended up, like your daughter, being no little munchkin and they had a tough time getting her out and it got critical for a bit but they got her out safely. That kind of stuff is more important to me in the long run, I guess. Golly, I just rambled endlessly there. Im so sorry you were disappointed when you found out you were having a boy. But as you well know, although it may be difficult right now to picture loving this new little boy as much as you are obsessed with your daughter, when that baby is born, its going to be over. Youll be head over heels and wont be able to even imagine life without him being in your family. You know that, too, its just hard when you are working through the initial disappointment. And it happens so much more often than people are willing to share. =)

TerriHooray for lots of follies and good lining! Good follies seem to be your thing. What a BIZARRE thing to say! On reading that thread post, I think we all understand feeling bummed after reading a post that just triggers the right thing inside of us thats relatable and feels unfair. Its hard not to have some of those WTF days. But you are on the right path to making this happen! Enjoy your motorcycle ride!

Future MomIm sorry you are feeling so down, but its perfectly understandable why you are. You just cannot move on and start looking forward to a fresh, new cycle until you complete this awful m/c. Again, I just wish I could time machine you forward to your next cycle. Where is your HCG level at now? And alcohol has a way of bringing all the emotions that we stuff down, bubbling back up to the surface. I am very familiar with this, as most of my emotional/ranty posts here were after drinking beer. But you know what? Thats okay. Sometimes its necessary to just get it all out.even the bad, nasty emotions that take you to weird places like, Why didnt I meet a good man sooner, even though you know its not rational. Big, big hugs to you. 

AFMPretty shitty day, thus far. Woke up and my boobs didnt hurt AT ALL. Its the thing that aches me the most in the morningthey are soooo terribly sore in the morning. Todaynuttin. Also, didnt get up to pee last night like I usually do once or twice a night and I dont feel as bloated and tummy isnt as extended. But I DID have a nice round of strong menstrual-like cramps and backache which is a real freaking TREAT when Ive lost all my other symptoms, let me tell you! Did I mention I feel PMSy today? So, although my pregnancy test was a bit darker than yesterdays, Im not feeling great about this pregnancy today. 

My beta from Fridays test was 733, up from 262 2 days prior and I was so happy and relieved that the numbers continued to increase nicely.but that doesnt mean jack as of today. So, now Im going to shell out another $50 to get another beta tomorrow. If this pregnancy continues, when does the freaking out end?? Limbo is terrible, in general. The only thing keeping me from finding Future Mom and begging her for some of her wine is my positive test this morning. Just kiddinggggg! I already have wine here at the house. :wine:


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm here still had a houseful of BIGS yesterday until about 11Pm!!!

Got a super dark OPK yesterday and DH will be home tonite only so maybe I can get a BD on the DL!!! ;)

Katie I never stopped second guessing but my numbers were iffy and my symptoms dissapeared completely u have to do what will make u comfy w it ALL so get the beta I made my Dr do 3!! :)

Smiles I'm a sucker for Baby Blues check out DS1s the only good thing he got from his Daddy !!! Lol
Not sure why my longest relationships always have chestnut brown eyes :shrug:

Terri GL Again!!!!

Future Mom I got really depressed when my numbers got low so maybe that is the case we do get postpartum even w a losses lucky us huh!!!
Maybe look up natural ways to get things moving since your Dr isn't doing much 
Red raspberry Vitamin C I'm sure there's others I'll have to look and get back!!
W all my losses I Od days after my bleed so obviously my body gets rid of everything quickly not sure if that's good or bad!!! Hope things move along soon :hugs:

Hope everyone's having a great weekend!!!


----------



## Blueshoney

futuremom-I've had those feelings as well that I met the right man so late. 

Katie-I hope you are feeling better. I have faith your betas will be great tomorrow!

Terri-Yay! so glad your appt went well!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis- Have fun tonight!! Hope this does the trick and everyone is happy again at your house! 

Katie- If spending the 50 makes you feel better, do it!! Peace of mind has no cost. 

Hi to everyone else. I hope everyone is doing great. Wish, I think you're going on another trip so be safe. Radkat, I think you're about to O, so time to party! ERose, what's the latest? 

I got the a-ok to go ahead with Clomid. My bloodwork was fine. My motorcycle ride was even better. We rode out to see a lady who is on oxygen and can no longer ride. She was a nurse in Vietnam and she was so happy to see us all. The weather was beautiful and some of the trees/flowers smelled like suntan lotion riding is awesome, which always makes you want to smile and think of summer. I'm really happy today.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - LOVE your new profile pic. So pretty! I'm happy that you got the green light to start clomid and that you had such a great day yesterday. :)

Katie - Absolutely spend that $50 if it's going to give you peace of mind. Isn't it true that some people don't always have crazy symptoms early on? Anyway, I hope you're feeling OK today.

Blues - Your chart's looking good! How are you feeling?

Future - Hope you're feeling better today. Try to get that doc on the phone!

Sis - hope you got a BD in yesterday. :)

Hi Fezzle, eRose, Moni, Rad, Wish, and everyone else!

Nothing much going on here. Starting OPKs tomorrow but not holding out much hope until I'm able to meet with the doctor and come up with a plan. I just feel down in the dumps, even though I know it really is a good thing that now we at least know what we're dealing with. I'm sure I'll feel better once I'm able to meet with the doc. Unfortunately, I have to wait until the end of next week.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Thanks! I figure I'd show you guys a pic of me with hair. This was my last day with hair. HA!!HA!!

Don't be down in the dumps today. It's time for BD'ing!! hee hee. I know it's hard to unknow (?) what you know, but you still have a chance to get pregnant, so BD for all it's worth this time around. When you get your hubs' SA results and go see the doctor, you'll be ready with guns blaring. Last cycle, I knew it was kind of a wash while we got all of our testing and stuff done, so I know how it feels, but at least you're preparing for the next cycle. No reason to feel down about that. Look forward, my friend. :friends:


----------



## Kiwiberry

I know this is a really good thread for all you ladies, but don't you think its kind of mean to say you are the best type of mom just because you are older? Maybe it was not the intention of the original poster in this thread but that is how it made me feel when reading it :(. Just thought you should know how some ppl might take the OP (original post).


----------



## VJean

Kiwiberry said:


> I know this is a really good thread for all you ladies, but don't you think its kind of mean to say you are the best type of mom just because you are older? Maybe it was not the intention of the original poster in this thread but that is how it made me feel when reading it :(. Just thought you should know how some ppl might take the OP (original post).

I'm sorry that you were offended by the title on our thread, but I don't think it is mean and all, and that certainly wasn't the intent of the OP when she wrote that. Fact of the matter is, we are all older mamas, or soon to be mamas in this thread, and I would hope that we ALL strive to be the best mom we can be, regardless of age... 

And I can certainly speak from personel experience - I am a WAY BETTER MOM at 37 than I was at 19! At 19 I prayed for my DD to sleep thru the night, at 37 I would get up and stare at my DD, hoping she will wake so I can rock and nurse her. My career is established so my focus is my family. I'm not worried about making a good impression on my boss or feeling bad about taking sick leave when my baby is sick. I'm so much more relaxed and really just enjoy her. I appreciate every minute I have with her. Life experiences have a way of doing that to you... 

What it comes down to is that the women on this thread are older, and some are looking at their last chance to be a mom. We are trying to make the most of our situation and focus on the positives. These babies and babies to come are so wanted/longed for, that I have no doubt these mama's are going to be the BEST MOMS!


----------



## terripeachy

I did not make the front page, but that is how we feel. If you think young mommies make the best mommies, feel free to start your own page. This is a place for >35 women who have had many trials and tribulations associated with getting pregnant, staying pregnant, and having a successful pregnancy. This is a safe haven where we don't have to worry about what young mommies are going through. If it does not apply to you, feel free to move on. 

I also think it's quite rude to barge into someone's thread and disparage the things they type or the way they feel. I'm sure there's a thread that is better suited to you on the pregnancy boards. Best of luck.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Its really arrogant to say anyone makes the best mommy just solely off of their age. There is a lot of things that make a good mother, and age does not define it. I am surprised that some of you with how old you are lack any real wisdom. .


----------



## VJean

Terri, love the new pic! Beautiful! It's our anniversary this week, so I spent the morning looking thru wedding photos trying to decide which one to change my pic to. It gets me all teary eyed and nostalgic. I'd marry this guy all over again, so I guess that's a good thing! :haha::wedding:


----------



## terripeachy

I love your picture too!! I was clearing stuff off my phone last night and remembered how pretty I was when I got married, so I posted it. HA!!HA!!

Do you have the day off today? If so, enjoy it. I'm (not) working. hee hee.


----------



## VJean

I wish I had the day off! I am in a 3 day Inspector General class that is super fascinating! Luckily I get to complete the training at my desk. It has conference calls that we call into and listen to some one talk f-o-r-e-v-e-r! So I am listening to someone tell me how to use a share point site to upload my assignments, and browsing BnB at the same time. I'm multi-tasking!


----------



## kfs1

Kiwi - You're surprised that we lack wisdom at our age, huh? I'm not surprised that you're younger because you seriously sound so naive. It's obvious that you have nothing better to do and are just looking to pick a random fight with a bunch of strangers. Why else would you come into a random thread that is made up of some of the most incredible women I've ever had the pleasure of knowing?

Simply put, this thread is for >35 women who are looking for advice, support, and friendship through many different stages (TTC, BFPs, raising children) and MANY different levels of struggle, most of which younger mothers/mothers to be simply do not have to deal with.
Many of us have had to go through years of trying, testing, temping, charting, IUIs, meds, acupuncture, IVFs (you name it) just to get pregnant in the first place. So, the name of the group simply reflects how much we all want SO MUCH to be great mommies!

If that offends you, then there are plenty of other threads available for you to join. OR if you're simply looking for a fight, which is what I suspect, then move elsewhere - or better yet, go on over to the TTC boards on thebump.com - they LOVE fighting over there.

VJEAN - LOVE your picture, too! Aww - I'm going to have to try to dig up a pic, too. :)

Terri - Thanks again for your support. I'm going to try and enjoy this month of BDing like you said. I mean - seriously? Of course I should! BDing is meant to be fun - hahaha. And I truly am happy that I'm moving forward.


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow someone Ate their BitchyOs this AM!!!!! :nope:

Kiwi FYI I made this Thread for a group of testers that needed a SAFE Haven to stick together !!!
I simply made the title cuz it was Catchy and I KNOW that ALL the ladies here will make THE BEST MOMMIES cuz they have been thru hell and back to get that Lil one so it will be Cherished beyond belief!!!
I was unknowingly pregnant when I made the thread but I lost my Baby right after seeing a HB :cry: that was my 3rd loss and most young Moms don't know what that feels like!!
Do U???

I was a mommy at 21 and I know I didn't do everything I wished I did I was a single parent w Lil money so how could I 
I was a GOOD mom and I'm not saying young moms aren't Good moms I'm just saying that These ladies are the BEST they are strong intelligent confident women and that will make them Great Moms!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Anywho after that random attack on a title for no reason!! :nope:

DH didn't make it home :( my temp is still down so FX I see him tonite I'm not sure I will though :nope:


----------



## ERosePW

Kiwiberry said:


> Its really arrogant to say anyone makes the best mommy just solely off of their age. There is a lot of things that make a good mother, and age does not define it. I am surprised that some of you with how old you are lack any real wisdom. .

This thread wasn't meant to be a competition, Kiwiberry. That original statement on the front page was fun. Why have you popped in here and brought with you negativity and hostility to a thread that has provided us joy, fun, hope, and support? I'd like to ask you to kindly step off. We don't have a desire to argue with you, as we're all working together to stay positive and support each other through our respective journeys. I mean, really, were you lurking around the TTC forums just searching for a debate? Bye dear.


----------



## ERosePW

kfs, beautiful wedding photo, you looked gorgeous. :) Sounds like your Dr has some things in mind for the blocked tube, and the way I see it, when there's a plan, there's always a BFP shortly after. ;) As for the fibroid or polyp, I'm sure they'll be able to get rid of that. I had a giant fibroid a few years ago, and had to have a myomectomy to get it off because it was huge (My reproductive organs seem to enjoy sprouting stuff, wtf? :haha:) Granted it was on the outside, so it wouldn't have hampered implantation, but I just know there are always ways to get rid of those things and be right on your way. Chin up lovely!

Fezzle, hope you are enjoying Wales!!

Blues, your chart does indeed look triphasic. FXd for you this cycle!!

Future Mom, I hope you are feeling better than you were a couple days ago. So, do you have any idea what your Dr's next steps will be if your hcg is still up after the next blood draw?

Terri, so excited that you've started your meds! I'm so curious to see how great your chart is gonna look on a medicated cycle! Hopefully this it for you lady! Btw, beautiful wedding photo of you too! Loving that people are posting those!

Katie, Beta is looking good!! I think you're in the clear, but that's just my opinion. :thumbup:

Vjean, you made a beautiful bride too. You and DH are such cuties together. :)

Sis, FXd that DH makes it home tonight!!!

Hi to everyone else!! I had a LOT to catch up on, so I know I missed some.

AFM, I'm just in wait mode. After the day of the IUI (all that bloating and discomfort from O that was really miserable), the next day I felt better, although still a tad sore in that whole lower abdominal region. But by the end of that day, it all went away, and I've felt great ever since. From those meds, I had some rough side effects, but its funny how they completely disappear after O. I go in on Wed so my RE can test my P. She did not give me supplements, because since this is my first cycle with her, she wants to see if I'm producing enough P on my own first. If it is low on Wed, I believe that is when she'll give me supps. I've tested the trigger a couple days with an HPT just to see how quickly it will leave my system. It was really dark for the first two days, but now it is already super, super faint as of this morning (barely even visible at all).


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I think you still have a chance tonight. Maybe you can surprise him where he is! That would be fun. hee hee. 

Erose-What are you using for your trigger shot-Gonal-F? The nurses gave me paperwork on Menopur and Bravelle, but the pharmacy filled 150 mg (micrograms?) of Gonal-F in pen form. I'm sure it's fine, but was just curious to see what you were taking.

kfs1-I love your wedding picture! This is the first time I've ever seen you. I also love the color of your flowers..did you get married in the fall?


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri he's about 3 hrs away in meetings today if he can come home he will but he has another job to be at in the AM down the street from there!!
And since I have a BIG and a LO can't just pick up and leave :(

I thought Gonal F was for IVF or to preduce more follies they wanted me to do that after the Femara wasn't working but my DR said it wasn't me it was DH and he was right as soon as he got his numbers up I got a BFP!!

Usually the triggers are Novarel or Orvidrel I think they r HCG


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> Erose-What are you using for your trigger shot-Gonal-F? The nurses gave me paperwork on Menopur and Bravelle, but the pharmacy filled 150 mg (micrograms?) of Gonal-F in pen form. I'm sure it's fine, but was just curious to see what you were taking.

They gave me Ovidrel... I believe it's basically hcg in shot form. So the RE said it would probably give me pos HPTs for 10 days or so, and encouraged me not to test until 14dpiui. But naturally, my curiosity (and desire to experiment :winkwink:) gets the best of me, and I wanted to see for myself. It's been a week since the shot, and the HPT is already barely visible. So, is Gonal-F the same type of thing? I was thinking it was FSH in shot form.


----------



## moni77

I also used ovidrel - and tested it out last cycle. It was "fun" to finally see a line - I have saved the lightest one to compare when I finally get my real BFP!

If Kiwi comes back - we should just ignore her...


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks ladies. 

I'm sure glad I asked you guys. This is what they have me doing. CD3-7: Clomid, CD9: Ovidrel shot. On CD11 I go back for bloodwork/ultrasound, and from there they tell me when to take the Gonal F shot, and when to bring in the sample for the procedure. Now I'm going to have to look up the differences between the ovidrel and gonal-f. So much for doing work.

When I was a MUCH younger internet queen, I used to frequent this site that was hosted my motorcycle guys. It was called flame wars, and we would just bicker back and forth about anything and everything. The point was to be the meanest one on the thread. I was SO MEAN on that site, it wasn't even funny (well, it was funny mean because we all became friends), and I'm not a huge curser, so you can just imagine how I could cut people to the core with typed words. hee hee. So...if miss thing really wants to try me, she can go right ahead. I was pleasant initially but I also reported her on the site as a tr0ll.

And now I'm off to do some research. :comp: :plane:


----------



## Tiff

Kiwiberry: Perhaps you are new to forums and aren't familiar with the way things go on around here. :flower: You'll see that type of statement a lot regardless of age/parenting style. I've seen the same said by young moms that they are the best, Moms who waited until their late 20s-early 30s, same with Moms in their 40s. Tbh, the OP wasn't meant as a slam towards anyone. Its a colloquialism. 

Please do not post in here again to argue with the women on this thread. Best rule of BnB: If you see something that you find offensive you can use the "report post" button and let the Moderating Team decide on it, then hit the back button and find another nook of the forums that better suits your personality style.
​


----------



## Wish4another1

Hello Friends (yes I think of you all as my friends)

I appreciate how each of you stood up for us ladies on this thread :flower: we have all been through so much (which only takes a little reading to see) - and I think more of you ladies than myself... we will all be good mommies to our much wanted babies... 

I don't know how I will catch up - I have been in North Carolina all last week with no computer access *gasp* just been reading via phone...

Katie - FX your beta is even higher today and your worries from yesterday and just that worries... :flower::hugs::hugs:

Terri - it seems so fast your IUI is upon us and all that medication... I am glad you are keeping it all straight - and that BFP is coming quick!!! :thumbup: love the wedding picture!!!

Sis - I hope somehow you and DH "connect" tonight :haha: 

Erose - FX crossed your IUI worked this month!!! More BFP's for this thread!!!

Futuremom - my heart goes out to you... I hope your Dr can get this whole thing sorted out and the next step going...:hugs:

Fezzle - Wales!?!?!? I wanna go!!!! Here's hoping a strong O for you this month!! :thumbup:

Blues - that chart is looking awesome!!! Bfp for you too!! :hugs:

Vjean and Kfs - LOVE the wedding photos for you two ladies!!! :thumbup:

I know I am missing people - I am sorry - but I only have 15 minutes and I have to head back to teaching here in Wisconsin!!

AFM: well I drove 16 hours to get home on Friday and low and behold positive OPK on Saturday! how awesome is that? AND girls you better sit down.... I got the DH to :sex: twice on Saturday... I was hoping for Sunday too but you girls know...that wasn't happening for my guy (and I was bummed about it - hoping the Saturday stuff sticks around and got the egg)... but I have never got to put two X's on FF on the same day before!!! 
I still don't have to much hope - since we both have multiple issues with our fertility.. but the :sex: was good...


----------



## Sis4Us

Always nice to have things line up just right wish FX for your Miracle!!!

AFM DH had to come pick up tools and take a shower so I got :sex: in and have my legs in the Air as we speak !!! :haha:
Looking for a miracle here too as he hasn't been taking his Supps but we can Dream right wish!???!! :)

Onward and upward after that nasty Gramm this AM !!!


----------



## kfs1

terripeachy said:


> Sis-I think you still have a chance tonight. Maybe you can surprise him where he is! That would be fun. hee hee.
> 
> Erose-What are you using for your trigger shot-Gonal-F? The nurses gave me paperwork on Menopur and Bravelle, but the pharmacy filled 150 mg (micrograms?) of Gonal-F in pen form. I'm sure it's fine, but was just curious to see what you were taking.
> 
> kfs1-I love your wedding picture! This is the first time I've ever seen you. I also love the color of your flowers..did you get married in the fall?

Thanks, Terri! Yep - September 12 is my anniversary. :)

Sis/Wish - Good for you ladies for getting those BDs in :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Gonal F is follicle stimulating so I'm not sure why they would want u to do it after Trigger unless it helps build up your lining since u r doing Clomid and it thins the lining!! 

That's my only guess they talked about me doing the Gonal F instead of Femara but never after so IDK


----------



## Sis4Us

Tried to find one of us looking forward but I don't see it but here's a wedding pic to join all u guys!!!!
The good ole happy days!!

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/60f130bd8bd6313df8d7f9f2cc2daf1b_zpsfaf63b1c.jpg


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, let us know what you find out in your research on the gonal-f shot today. It does seem strange to do that after the ovidrel. I wonder how long after....? Because once you do that ovidrel, you'll O in a day and a half. But what do I know? This is all pretty new to me, so I'm only just starting to learn it! I'm positive your RE knows exactly what they're doing, so I'm sure it's gonna work! 

Wish, YAY for a double-BD Saturday!! That's awesome news! :) This might just be what gets you your BFP. People always have stories after getting their BFPs of something they did differently, and maybe yours will be the 2x in one day story. :thumbup:

Sis, I'm also excited that you got a session in too, wuhu!!! Things are looking good around here ladies, I'm expecting to see some BFPs for sure!

moni, I agree it was kinda cool to see a line (a dark one!) on an HPT. I looked at it and thought to myself, hopefully in a couple weeks this will be from some natural hcg in my body! FXd!

Hi to everyone!!


----------



## ERosePW

Aww, sis, I love that pic!! You guys are so cute! Its so nice to see your face. I always love being able to put a face to a name (or in our cases, a face to a username, lol). Love the pic, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## ERosePW

OK, since everyone is sharing, I'll throw one on here too. I thought I had access to all my wedding photos, but apparently I only have a few in Dropbox at the moment.....
 



Attached Files:







2011-10-31 19.08.10.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## moni77

Nice pics - I'll try to post one as well...

Terri - I think you need to call your doctor to confirm the order - my guess is the gonal is the day 9 and you are waiting on the ovidrel until after your scan. Right now you are taking the ovidrel 48 hours before your first scan and that makes you O 36 hours later... just doesn't seem right.

AFM - spoke to the doc today. Got hubby's new SA results from last week - his count and motility are now in the normal range, but morphology is down to 1% - so we will still be doing the ICSI with the IVF - which is where they put the sperm directly into the eggs. Doc also said my TSH level is slightly high and so I may want to take a supplement for it.

As for the cysts - he said since we are waiting until July/Aug anyway, lets just let them resolve on their own. I will go back for baseline testing at the beginning of my next cycle and if they have not resolved by then, we may look into alternatives.


----------



## moni77

This is my favorite pic...
 



Attached Files:







sunset.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ERosePW

I agree Terri, perhaps do a double-check with your RE just to be absolutely sure!

Moni, I responded to your post on the other thread, but wanted to say here how gorgeous that wedding photo is. :) Beautiful. Today is just a wedding-pic-sharing kind of day. :thumbup:


----------



## Radkat

FutureMom - I'm sorry you're having a rough time. I think we've all played the If Only game, but all we can do is figure out what we can do now with what we have. I hope you're feeling better today. I would talk to your dr about a D&C or what else you can do to move things along. That would drive me nuts. :hugs:

Blues - Any news? Didja test?

Terri, Kfs, VJean - Love the wedding photos! Beautiful!

Terri - Glad your appt went well yesterday. Sounds like you've got all the tools in place. It also sounds like a lot to decipher. I'm glad you have others on here to help.

Kfs - Hope things are looking up for you. I know the news wasn't good, but it's always better to know what you're dealing with, I think. :flower: 

Katie - Your numbers look fantastic! :happydance:

Wish - Glad you got some BD in! Seems well timed to me!

Sis - You're cracking me up with being on B&B with your legs in the air! Hooray for BD!:thumbup:

ERose - Sounds like you felt some aftereffects from the IUI but hopefully it did its job!

Moni - Sounds like you have a good plan for IVF. That may be just the thing! How do you feel about letting the cysts resolve on their own? Are they painful? Hope not. :flower:

No news here. Although I've already decided I'm not testing on Mother's Day. A Mother's Day BFN would just suck. We'll see what happens towards the end of the week, or next Monday.


----------



## terripeachy

Wow...what a fine looking group we have here. 

Moni-Where did you get married? The beach is such a nice place for a wedding/reception. Both of my sisters got married on the beach, so I had to do something a little different. Your plan for July sounds good. Hopefully those cysts will be gone on their own by then.

ERose-Was your wedding in Florida? That is a really nice picture too. I love your hairdo. hee hee.

Sis-True love it is! Love that picture too. How fun.

Wish-What?! Two BDs in one day. What is this world coming to? And the timing...it couldn't be better. I know you aren't hopeful, but I sure am. Let's hope this does the trick! 

Radkat-I'm with you..I wouldn't want to test on Mother's Day either. It's supposed to be a happy day, not a depressing one. 

So I double checked my paperwork and that's the order that it said. I guess the Ovidrel helps those follicles grow into big eggs in one to two days, and the final Gonal-F gives them an extra boost to make sure they're ready and waiting. All I learned today was what you guys already told me. The Ovidrel is the hcg, and the Gonal-F is the fsh. I have to assume they know what they're doing because a) the paper they gave me a copy-nothing special added or taken away, so they must follow this protocol all the time and b) maybe the extra boost is what gives their fertility center such high pregnancy rates. There must be something to the madness. So...i will research no longer, and follow the paperwork. hee hee.


----------



## ERosePW

Yes, I was married in Palm Coast, FL at a resort called Hammock Beach Resort. The ceremony was supposed to be on their property overlooking the Atlantic, and the reception was going to be a tent reception about ten feet away from the ceremony. Unfortunately, mother nature wasn't my friend that weekend, and there were wind gusts almost as bad as a tropical storm, and some on and off rain. They wouldn't allow us to do it outside, because the winds were starting to rip the tent out of the concrete. They had to set up inside, but you see that pic is taken outside, because I told my photographer that I refused to have all pics taken inside. We pushed our way out there and managed to get that pic, among several others, whenever the wind would die down, and even the pics where my veil is blowing everywhere turned out ok. The photog knew exactly how to pose us.

Ok, Terri, so yes, you should def follow your RE's paperwork if that's what they have you doing. Who knows, it could be that optimal boost you need if they have such high success rates like you said. And heck, if I don't get prego and you do, I just might ask about the Gonal-F juice myself, lol!


----------



## terripeachy

And I said I wasn't going to do any more research, but I typed in 'is it safe to do both' and found all these forums where people were like 'My twins were born with that combo, my triplets were born with that combo.' Double and triple EEK! I just need one for now, thanks...will this be foreshadowing?.....to be continued...HA!!HA!!


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> And I said I wasn't going to do any more research, but I typed in 'is it safe to do both' and found all these forums where people were like 'My twins were born with that combo, my triplets were born with that combo.' Double and triple EEK! I just need one for now, thanks...will this be foreshadowing?.....to be continued...HA!!HA!!

Ahh, I'd love to have twins!! I've always imagined how perfect it would be to get preggo with twins (especially boy/girl twins, hehe!) and then I could just be done.... Go from just me and DH to a family of four overnight. :) I'm sure I've thought about that mostly because I always knew I'd be older when I had kids, so it would be great to knock it out in one shot! Lol


----------



## terripeachy

Two of my bestie's friends (well, my high school classmates also) had twins. I think one was natural and one was IUI or IVF. Not sure of the specifics, and I'm certainly not asking. Now...funny thing is that the husbands are twins, so it probably runs in the family. Both sets are boy/girl twins, so it's pretty neat watching the older set together. The parents are/were SOOOOO overwhelmed. One set was born on my wedding day two years ago (10/12/12), and the other set was born in March. I went to school with the husbands, so they're my age. Not sure of the wives. I think the one who did fertility treatments is probably 38-40, but the other wife is probably 32-35. Not really sure. 

Yeah, twins sure would give an insta-family. If I have twins, ERose, you can definitely tell your doctor to do Ovidrel and Gonal F. hee hee. If I really do have twins, I wonder if I should still adopt. I've always wanted to adopt...I guess we'll have more thinking to do. That would really be an insta-family. From 0-->3. HA!!HA!! I'll cross that bridge when I get there. Now it's time for my Clomid. 'night!


----------



## kfs1

Sis - Love the wedding pic. So sweet. I didn't have a lot of us facing forward either - a lot of kissing photos or us with the fam.

Terri - I see twins your future! :twingirls::twinboys::oneofeach: I'm so excited for you this month! :)

eRose - Love your pic, too. Love your hair and your dress looks gorgeous! I love the story of your wedding. Wow - sounds like it was a serious storm, huh? We had a beach wedding, too. We rented a large beach house, which had a huge lawn, and we were married between 2 palm trees and had an outdoor tented reception. I was SO nervous about the weather that I bought wedding insurance just in case a hurricane decided to blow through. We were very lucky though - beautiful weather all week.

Moni - Thanks for sharing your pic, too! Beautiful. I'm glad your husband's count/motility are in the normal range and I hope those cysts go down naturally for you. How are you feeling about your next steps?

Katie - Where ya at?

Wish - Hi! :wave: Glad you were able to sneak back for a BD session.

Rad - Your chart's looking pretty good. Fx fx fx!

Terri/eRose/Sis/Moni - You're all amazing for navigating the IUI process. If that ends up being part of my next steps, I'll definitely be turning to you all for some help. :)

Hi everyone else! :wave:


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1 said:


> Terri - I see twins your future! :twingirls::twinboys::oneofeach: I'm so excited for you this month! :)

HA!!HA!! This made me laugh...and of course if this is the route you go, we'll help you through it. First few days-popping bills, nothing traumatic.
Have a great day!

Everyone is back on the production floor, so I'll probably be socializing all day. :dohh:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well looks like I might have Od but not a strong one as my temp didn't jump much above my norm cover :(

Only Time will tell happy Tuesday everyone!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Looks like you might be a slow riser this time around Sis, and that's ok. :) Hopefully DH got his tools and got to work with his tools last night! ba-dum-ching.


----------



## Blueshoney

Everyone looks so beautiful in their wedding pics! 

I broke down and tested today because my chart looked good. A BFN. :(


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Blues hope it's just early hang in there !!!


----------



## kfs1

Hang in there, Blues. It's still too early and your chart does look great! I'm mentally slapping that stick out of your hand. :trouble:

Sis - a rise is a rise. Hope you caught the egg this time.


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-Don't give up yet...a lot of people don't get results until later, so remain calm and don't test until a few more days if you can help it. fxfx. Sending you TONS of :dust: Your chart does look great, so I hope your surprise is waiting to show up. :juggle:


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri did u call to verify about the Gonal F after trigger???

I'm really wondering what the reasoning is cuz the trigger should release ALL Follies so why boost them after I'm totally confused!!
When they talked to me about Gonal it was after Femara B4 trigger but they said I already responded very well w out it and that would just make way to many follies for me!! :haha:
:baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: WOW


----------



## terripeachy

No, I didn't call because that is what the paperwork said I'm supposed to do. I'm not a huge worry wart, and I pretty much just do what the doctor says in most cases. I can certainly ask on the 12th exactly what these different things are doing. I have my notes page at home, so I'll jot it down. hee hee. 

Depending on the growth of my follies, maybe they will change the procedure when I go in for my ultrasound on the 12th (after my Ovidrel shot, which occurs on the 10th). You can adjust the amount of FSH because it's a dial-a-dose injector pen, and it ranges from 0-450IU. You set it to whatever you need, and inject it. Right now, they have me taking 150IU, but that could change depending on the ultrasound. It would be nice if I had plenty of properly sized follies and wouldn't have to do the Gonal F injection at all. We'll see..


----------



## Katie Potatie

Well, Terri started a trend, and I&#8217;m loving it. Oh my goodness, everyone looks so beautiful! What a gorgeous group of ladies. Wow! It&#8217;s really nice to see everyone and your DHs, too, to put names to faces. I&#8217;ll change my profile pic to one of my wedding ones, too. I mean, who doesn&#8217;t love to post pictures from one of the very best days of their life and looking the prettiest they&#8217;ve ever looked? My DH looks kind of goofy in this pic, but I look good, so that&#8217;s all that really matters, right?!

Terri&#8212; It&#8217;s almost strange to see you with hair?! You&#8217;re lucky you can rock hair (it would be weird if you couldn&#8217;t!) or no hair. Beautiful! Glad to hear you are on drugs. And that you had a wonderful weekend ride. Don&#8217;t you love those days where all is right in the world? I have to tell you something really stupid&#8230;.when I read this sentence in one of your posts, &#8220;When I was a MUCH younger internet queen, I used to frequent this site that was hosted my motorcycle guys,&#8221; I thought you were saying you used to come on B&B, which was hosted by your motorcycle guys and I thought, &#8220;Why would motor cycle guys be posting on B&B? &#8220; Omg I&#8217;m laughing so much thinking how dumb that was!

Kfs1&#8212;I agree, get BD, because you still have one perfect tube and I&#8217;ve heard eggs can jump from tube to tube or something to that effect. I don&#8217;t know how, but that&#8217;s something I&#8217;ve heard? And you know, that embryo could impant somewhere other than where the polyp/fibroid is. Hope is certainly NOT lost! 

Sis&#8212;Hooray for getting that BD in! Just in the nick of time. And I know they say raising your legs up and elevating your hips doesn&#8217;t matter, but I think it does. I mean, if some of the fluid leaks out, isn&#8217;t the sperm coming out with it? I don&#8217;t know, the 3 times I&#8217;ve gotten a BFP, I elevated afterwards! Have you tried soy isoflaven pills to boost your O before? And on a side-note, what&#8217;s really weird is I actually pictured you looking a lot like you do&#8230;.maybe from seeing the the pics of your family?! Love the pic! 

Blues&#8212;I&#8217;m sorry about the BFN, but what dpo are you? Sounds like everyone is saying you tested early and I do know how depressing that can be. I&#8217;m still holding out hope for this cycle!

Wish&#8212;That is like, perfect, timing! Now that&#8217;s something to be very happy about! You typically ovulate 24-48 hours after the positive opk, so that&#8217;s giving the swimmers time to get where they need to go. I think the fastest they can make it to the egg is 30 minutes but the average time (I think) is 12 hours? And of course we know they live for up to 5 days, and the egg hangs around for (I think) 24 hours so, yeah, good timing!

Radkat&#8212;Totally understand not feeling up for testing on Mother&#8217;s Day, but when is AF due for you? How is your chart looking?

Moni&#8212;Excited for your upcoming IVF! The cysts aren&#8217;t great but they usually do resolve themselves and are common, so that probably won&#8217;t be a big issue. Great about your hubby&#8217;s SA numbers being in the normal range and although I&#8217;ve heard morphology isn&#8217;t the biggest worry in the numbers, I guess it doesn&#8217;t matter as much since you are doing IVF and is ICSI a wash they do on the sperm?

Erin&#8212;I&#8217;m so glad to hear your IUI update and I think it&#8217;s great that you get your P checked along the way, so if there is an issue, you can get on supplements. Really, this whole IUI process is really helpful when you look at all the stuff they do for it, you know? It&#8217;s like they monitor every step of the way. I know I&#8217;m stating the obvious but I guess it just occurred to me how much they really do to help and monitor the whole cycle! 

AFM&#8212;I pulled myself out of my funk from the last time I posted and had lost my symptoms. The symptoms came back full force the next day, which was a relief. Anyway, I still plunked down another $50 for a 4th beta on Monday and I got the results back today and they were much higher than I expected. They needed to be 2100 and they were 3483 and I cried I was so happy. :dance:

So, I&#8217;m going to calm down and stop with the blood draws. But getting them is truly peace of mind. Just remember that when you get pregnant&#8230;.if your doctor&#8217;s office won&#8217;t do them when you want, there are walk-in labs (like where you get drug tested for a job) and you can pay out of pocket for them&#8230;you can actually use your flexible spending healthcare account funds, if you have that. 

Anyway, I&#8217;m at peace today. Have a great day everyone! :flower:


----------



## kfs1

Katie Potatie said:


> AFMI pulled myself out of my funk from the last time I posted and had lost my symptoms. The symptoms came back full force the next day, which was a relief. Anyway, I still plunked down another $50 for a 4th beta on Monday and I got the results back today and they were much higher than I expected. They needed to be 2100 and they were 3483 and I cried I was so happy. :dance:

:happydance: SUCH great news. :happydance:


----------



## Smiles013

Sis4Us said:


> Tried to find one of us looking forward but I don't see it but here's a wedding pic to join all u guys!!!!
> The good ole happy days!!
> 
> https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/60f130bd8bd6313df8d7f9f2cc2daf1b_zpsfaf63b1c.jpg

Sis....I can't see your picture for some reason :shrug: Maybe I have to log in from the computer instead of my phone but I can see Erose's. Weird I tell ya.

Edit...the picture and up in the reply I posted saying I couldn't see it! Really weird! Lol. Anyway you guys look great!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-Love your wedding picture, and yeah, as long as you look good, that's all that matters. We don't pay mucho deniero to look shoddy. HA!!HA!! 
I'm so glad you're at peace and happy and crying. That makes me super happy, and it's good to know that you can go to one of those walk-in clinics for testing. What's the next step? You probably have an official scan at some point soon (or not so soon), right? That sentence about me being younger was a hot mess! Sorry you misunderstood. I wrote my motorcycle guys, when I meant to write 'my motorcycle guy friends.' I guess someone stopped by my desk and I was minimizing/thinking/typing too quickly. No, we weren't on BnB. HA!!HA!!

So let's see...Blues/Smiles/Radkat- are you going to share your pics?


----------



## Sis4Us

Katie soo soo Happy u r Happy!!! :happydance:

Now let's see if she is actually a she like predicted!! ;)

I tried soy once and it Jacked me up big time I am E dominat so it made it worse I'm not sure if I did it right but I usually have a pretty strong O w VITEX I just gotta push it back the early Os are my big problem!!
Although my 1st loss I Od CD10 and got a BFP but didn't make it far I think those eggos need to cook a Lil longer to be strong enough!!

Cd11 here hello!!! :nope:


----------



## Radkat

Blues - Im sorry for the BFN. But I agree that you might just be too early. My BFPs have always been 14DPO.

Terri - Ay twins. My DH wants twins, but I tell him he has no idea what hes talking about. Just like he wants 4 kids (we started a little late for that one). As for the wedding pic, I love seeing everyones pics, so Ill try to dig some of mine out. We got married on a boat and got lucky with great weather as well.

Sis  I bet you Od. Maybe just a slow riser?

Katie  Im so happy for you and your great numbers! :happydance: Thats fantastic. Im glad you feel like you can rest easy now. AF is probably due on Mothers Day. Heres hoping that she doesnt fly in and ruin the day. Ill probably test on Monday if she hasnt shown up by then. 

Not much going on here. My temps are pretty low for this time post O. So I'm not too optimistic, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## Radkat

Random FF question - Does anyone know why when you click on someone's chart sometimes you can see all of their charts and sometimes just the current chart and the month before? Is it a paid vs. free situation?


----------



## VJean

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE all these wedding pics! What a beautiful group of ladies, and the fellas aren't too bad either! I'm so glad Terri started this! 

Blues, it is early - don't get down yet! I agree with everyone...your chart is looking good! :thumbup:

Katie, that's a fabulous beta! :cloud9:

Terri, :oneofeach:!! And of course you can still adopt if you have twins. Once you have 2 kids you can keep adding them and you really don't even notice. It's the transition from 1 to 2 that's a big deal! haha!

Sis, a rise is a rise. Sit back and enjoy it! I'm so glad DH got to come home for a bit to take care of business at home. At least you can relax knowing you gave it your best effort.

Erin, :coffee: Patiently waiting for you to hurry up and be 14 dpiui already. Fortunately for us POAS addicts, we can count on you to test earlier than that!! (Right?!?)

Futuremom, so sorry you are still in limbo. I hope the docs help you soon so you can get some closure. All that waiting has to be the hardest!

Wish, so glad you checked in with us! FX'd that this is your miracle month!

AFM: DRAMA, DRAMA, DRAMA! And it's almost embarassing to type out what the drama is over...So not sure if y'all remember, but my older sis is also pg, 2 weeks ahead of me. I also have 3 super good friends that are 3-5 weeks behind me, and DHs cousin that lives in our town just had a baby girl. You'd think this would be exciting, but NO! It has turned into major drama over my DD's clothes, of ALL THINGS! Aside from peeing on things, I also have a slight shopping obsession and everyone keeps making comments about me giving them all of my DD's clothes. Now, I don't have a problem passing on things to friends and family, but the things I buy my DD are not cheap. She maily wears a brand called Matilda Jane (if y'all have baby girls, and have money to waste, according to my DH, I highly recommend it!) The resell value on her clothes is exceptional, and I can furnish our whole nursery by selling stuff she has out grown. We aren't telling anyone what we are having, so I am trying to figure out how I can secretly start selling off her things without tipping people off that we are having a boy, or offending them by not giving them to them for free. See...it sounds silly, but it really bothers me that instead of being excited for my DH to have a son, they keep making comments like "I hope you have a boy so I can have all of Haddie's clothes", and "when you find out it's a boy make sure you save all her clothes for me". WTH? People really don't have any manners. I told my DH I was tempted to just have all her clothes cut up and made in to a quilt so I can have them forever and don't have to worry about offending rude people. :haha:

Oh, and to top it off, my sis keeps sending me messages that she hates me because I won't tell her what our baby is. And her friend (that I dont even know!) keeps sending me messages that I am causing my sis stress that she doesn't need because I won't tell her. I did reply that the sex of my baby has no bearing on the stress level of my sis, but I am sure it went in one ear and out the other...

So, that's my silly drama. I don't know why I am letting them get to me so much.


----------



## VJean

I have noticed that, but not sure why.... I know there is an option to select the charts you want shown. Maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## Sis4Us

I have a VIP membership and u can see ALL mine but I thought it was just the way I installed it to my page I have no idea!!

I get messages ALL the time of people signing up off my chart but I have no idea who they are!!! :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Vjean I would just straight up tell them that u need to sell things to buy stuff for the new baby !!! Myself I would hang onto Ur favs so u have them !!

Maybe pass off a few things that are cheaper and U have no emotional tie to so they have no room to Bitch!! :hugs:

I'm the same as u both my boys are dressed well and I do hand down to my sis mainly cuz I'm afraid the kids will go w/out but I stopped giving away my favs and I have a box of clothes w a closet full of girl clothes hopefully I'll get to use one day!!! :(


----------



## Future Mom

VJean said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE all these wedding pics! What a beautiful group of ladies, and the fellas aren't too bad either! I'm so glad Terri started this!
> 
> Blues, it is early - don't get down yet! I agree with everyone...your chart is looking good! :thumbup:
> 
> Katie, that's a fabulous beta! :cloud9:
> 
> Terri, :oneofeach:!! And of course you can still adopt if you have twins. Once you have 2 kids you can keep adding them and you really don't even notice. It's the transition from 1 to 2 that's a big deal! haha!
> 
> Sis, a rise is a rise. Sit back and enjoy it! I'm so glad DH got to come home for a bit to take care of business at home. At least you can relax knowing you gave it your best effort.
> 
> Erin, :coffee: Patiently waiting for you to hurry up and be 14 dpiui already. Fortunately for us POAS addicts, we can count on you to test earlier than that!! (Right?!?)
> 
> Futuremom, so sorry you are still in limbo. I hope the docs help you soon so you can get some closure. All that waiting has to be the hardest!
> 
> Wish, so glad you checked in with us! FX'd that this is your miracle month!
> 
> AFM: DRAMA, DRAMA, DRAMA! And it's almost embarassing to type out what the drama is over...So not sure if y'all remember, but my older sis is also pg, 2 weeks ahead of me. I also have 3 super good friends that are 3-5 weeks behind me, and DHs cousin that lives in our town just had a baby girl. You'd think this would be exciting, but NO! It has turned into major drama over my DD's clothes, of ALL THINGS! Aside from peeing on things, I also have a slight shopping obsession and everyone keeps making comments about me giving them all of my DD's clothes. Now, I don't have a problem passing on things to friends and family, but the things I buy my DD are not cheap. She maily wears a brand called Matilda Jane (if y'all have baby girls, and have money to waste, according to my DH, I highly recommend it!) The resell value on her clothes is exceptional, and I can furnish our whole nursery by selling stuff she has out grown. We aren't telling anyone what we are having, so I am trying to figure out how I can secretly start selling off her things without tipping people off that we are having a boy, or offending them by not giving them to them for free. See...it sounds silly, but it really bothers me that instead of being excited for my DH to have a son, they keep making comments like "I hope you have a boy so I can have all of Haddie's clothes", and "when you find out it's a boy make sure you save all her clothes for me". WTH? People really don't have any manners. I told my DH I was tempted to just have all her clothes cut up and made in to a quilt so I can have them forever and don't have to worry about offending rude people. :haha:
> 
> Oh, and to top it off, my sis keeps sending me messages that she hates me because I won't tell her what our baby is. And her friend (that I dont even know!) keeps sending me messages that I am causing my sis stress that she doesn't need because I won't tell her. I did reply that the sex of my baby has no bearing on the stress level of my sis, but I am sure it went in one ear and out the other...
> 
> So, that's my silly drama. I don't know why I am letting them get to me so much.

Okay VJean...Here's some advice from my sneaky self...Just pre-empt all the DRAMA by telling them you are SO SORRY that you sold all of her clothes a few months ago, not thinking you would be able to get preggers again. And you are just SO SORRY - that part is really important so then they are consoling you instead of yelling at you. Then you can secretly sell everything on kijiji or some site that allows you to do it anonymously. :muaha: Like my devious plan? :haha:


----------



## VJean

Love the plan Futuremom! :hangwashing: Clothes? What clothes? 

I can sell them on eBay, but I'd get more money if I sell on Facebook pages dedicated to Matilda Jane resell. I'd pay fees on eBay, but I could do it without anyone knowing. Facebook would be super hard to hide.


----------



## Wish4another1

Vjean - I still have a box of baby clothes from the older girls. People sure are brazen nowadays!!:growlmad: For goodness sakes - they are your clothes!! How do people get this air of entitlement? I would try to sell them too since they will fund little Mr.'s room! 

Katie! I knew it!!! I am so glad to hear all Beta's point to a healthy pregnancy for you!! Four years is a long time to wait for this little one - when are you telling your LO? Or does she already know? Congrats lady!!:happydance::happydance:

Sis - boo on the slow rising temp - I hope you still caught the egg!!!

:hi: to all you other lovelies!!! 

AFM: started temping again yesterday morning since I am alone for two weeks in Wisconsin... I immediately was unhappy since my temps pointed to not ovulating yet :cry: I was hoping I ovulated Sunday so I would have a chance - no matter how remote - but it doesn't look like it -i wish now I didn't know... BLEH!!!
I have homework to do - but I am procrastinating!!! I guess I should get to it!! :blush:


----------



## terripeachy

VJean-make up a fake FB and email and sell those clothes! I've never heard of Matilda Jane and will look it up for my friends with babies. I like getting them nice stuff. 

Future mom-the evil side comes out and I love it! Hee hee. 

Wish- you don't even know your base temp without all your vitamins and such, so you might be ok after all. Are you going to continue temping? You said you felt free, so might as well stop if it makes you feel better. I like your new picture too!! Beautiful. 

Sis-I hope you get to use all those girl clothes too. It's destined to happen. I have had a couple people sign up from my chart too. Thanks whoever you are! 

Radkat-I think it's a settings thing. I know all of mine are there. It makes it easy to compare/contrast/throw darts at. Hee hee.


----------



## Radkat

Vjean - I agree that your friends have some entitlement issues. I would just say that you always knew that when buying these clothes you would be reselling them to make back some of your money. Give them some of the stuff you don't care about. Pretty rude, actually. Oh and your sister having her friend text you that you're stressing her out (I'm guessing this is what is happening) because you don't want to reveal the gender? Pretty manipulative. I would tell her that it's stressing you out that she's stressed out and you're worried about the health of your baby. Lame. :growlmad:

I looked into the FF charts posting thing and it is a VIP vs. free thing. VIP all of your charts show up. Free it's only the most recent 2.


----------



## Smiles013

Okay ladies....here is our wedding picture. As I was looking back over the pictures today I was all smiles again. Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Blueshoney

Vjean-Woah that some bratty attitudes you have surrounding you! I would sell on Facebook anyways. Kids cost money and you have a new one on the way! So let them buy their own clothes. Or they can learn how to sew and make knockoffs! 
Wish-As you hadn't been testing, you don't know what pre0 temps were so keep hopeful! I had a month where my pre0 temps were pretty low which made my post0 temps not that high. 
Smiles-You two looks so wonderful together! Love love your bouquet. 

AFM-I had some pink spotting today. I'm trying to keep my hopes up as my temps are still high but now I am losing hope. :(


----------



## Smiles013

Now the post to address everything else....

Love all the wedding pictures, they could be used for bridal magazines! :hugs:

Terri...FX for your next steps!  You'll be in the TWW before you know it girlie!

VJean.... WTH?!?! For all they know you could be having another girl and could reuse the clothes. I'm sort of combative so I would tell them all to kiss it!:growlmad: and as for the text messages...the claws would have come out for sure but if you're less confrontational go with Future Mom's plan. Lol

Katie....glad your betas are up up up there!:happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-Look at that smile! You look so happy, and it's so nice to see your face! Love that picture..thanks for sharing.

Blues-ooh ooh, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you big time. I'm scared, though. I don't want to see a drop in temps. Isn't the unknown the worst?


AFM-False alarm, false alarm. I jumped out of bed and ran to the OPK closet. Open circle. Thank goodness. I wasn't sure if this Clomid would affect my cycle, so it freaked me out. All is well....

I told hubs, 'Don't worry. It was a false alarm. I thought we would only have one chance to make our baby, but now we have many more chances, so feel free to let me know when you're ready.' He said "I thought I have to use the cup." I said 'Well, you do when it's time but there are plenty of other opportunities!!!! :dohh: He is such a silly goose (clueless). HA!!HA!!


----------



## kfs1

vjean - I vote for Future Mom's plan! If you feel too guilty though, go half and half - give them the items that are less valuable and say that you no longer have the others. People are so annoying! I don't even know what to say about your sister's friend. Tell her to back off!

Wish - love your wedding pic - beautiful. And I agree with Terri. If you haven't been temping/taking meds, how can you be sure? Maybe put that thermometer back in the drawer for this month.

Smiles - You're so beautiful! Love the pic - you look so happy!

Blues - As you said, you're still not out! The spotting could be absolutely nothing. I'm sending positive fertile thoughts your way. Fx!!!

Terri - So, did the clomid cause your temp jump? Sorry - I'm clueless with this stuff.

Katie - Congrats again on those numbers!

Sis - Is your husband away? Are you getting some BDing in this week?

Hi everyone else!

AFM: I had ewcm yesterday and today but no flashing smiley as of yet. I didn't have a chance to BD yesterday but am going to get on that tonight for sure! This is the most ewcm I've had since before my MC so I'm super excited. Did any of you experience an increase after your HSG?


----------



## terripeachy

I think my temp jump was just a fluke. I went without socks last night, but we still have our winter comforter on the bed, so maybe it was just warm. Although, they say that the temperature in the room shouldn't affect your BBT, but I may or may not agree with that statement. We'll see what happens tomorrow. At least my OPK was negative. If it was positive, that would've thrown me for a huge loop.

I don't think I had a lot of EWCM after my HSG, but I don't really have a lot anyway. Keep at it!


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri your OPK will be neg while on Clomid and if u test right after stopping it u may get a false +++ it's blocking your E so shouldnt be anyway to O!! GL

Smiles love the pic!!!

Kfs1 we got in the one day thats it he was home last nite for a few hrs but was snoring like a Lumberjack so I didn't bother him :(

AFM temp went down :shrug: I did go to bed w wet hair so maybe that was the case IDK what's going on w my cycle it's been crazy since the MC !!! :nope:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Yeah, I was 95% sure I wouldn't have a positive OPK, I just wanted to make sure because that jump sure was a big one! I almost didn't take one, but then I thought -everyone will ask, and since I just bought a pack of 20, I'll just do it. So, I did. :haha: Your chart is a mystery to me too. But... your body is still probably settling itself out.

I emailed the nurse today to ask if there is a certain time I'm supposed to take the Ovidrel shot on Saturday, and she said to take the Gonal F first (between 7-9pm), and (after the u/s) THEN do the ovidrel shot if need be . That is NOT what my paper says (of course, I have to wait until I go home, but I'm totally going to call her on it). What if I did what my paper said and never called to verify??? I'd be madder than a Cajun Sis. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri-what is the ultrasound for? Does the u/s let them know your body us ready for iui?

I have a ff question. If you do charts like mine does ff comparw your chart to others who have similar temps?


----------



## ERosePW

Blues, don't worry too much about the BFN yesterday just yet. I know SO many girls who weren't able to get a BFP until between 13-15 days. Lots on BnB get early BFPs, but I feel like I dont know a single one of my friends/family who got one before the day of their missed period. And from what I've read, many women get spotting right before BFPs too, so don't rule yourself out!

Katie, you look SO pretty in your wedding photo. :) And yes, it does feel good to be monitored now... a few months back, I might've said no, i'm not ready for all that. But I was this time! It gives me so much insight into what's going on in there, and gives me some peace of mind that everything is going as it should be. btw, YAYYYY for your beta!!!! Sooo excited! :happydance:

Vjean, you also look beautiful in your wedding photo, I love it. :) And yes, you can probably rely on me to POAS a bit early, hehe. When they called me today with my progesterone results, she reminded me to take a HPT seven days from today, and i'm like, Yea I really need THAT reminder, and oh btw, I'll probably be doing it in more like five days. :haha: BTW, so sorry for that drama you are dealing with! Especially the text from your sis's friend... that one blew me away the most when I was reading it! The nerve! WTF??

Sis, I feel very strongly that you are going to get to use that closet full of girls' clothes someday.... just a hunch. :winkwink:

Smiles, LOVED the wedding photo! You look so pretty and happy! Love that bouquet too!

Terri, wow, I saw that spike this morning... I know how you and I hate the "drama spikes". No room from drama on our charts! How's the clomid treating you so far? You've had two days of it so far, right? I never really had side effects from it until right before O. Btw, holy sh!t if you hadn't called your RE!!! That could've gone all wrong! So our suspicions were right, it did seem pretty weird. Did you ask your RE about the papers?? They might want to consider correcting that, lol.

kfs, i just looked back at my charts (the one with my HSG).... I had a little bit of EWCM three days after my HSG. I have to say too, that was unusual for me when I was on clomid... I hardly EVER got EWCM while taking that med. No clue if it was related to the HSG or not, but it was odd for me on a clomid cycle.

AFM, progesterone tested today, and the nurse called a bit ago with results. She said the number is 21, and she said that was in normal range, so they won't be adding P supps. Does that sound normal to anyone who may know (Sis? :winkwink:)?


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri ..... So glad u called I told u something was up!!! :grr:

Erose your P sounds good they like above 15 to sustain a pregnancy so I think u are good!!

AFM I'm not sure I Od maybe a cyst got in the way cu my temps are so low it's weird kinda afraid to even waste my P this cycle maybe I'll just do the cream!! :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

I can't talk long as I'm going to 'the club' tonight for dinner with hubs and I just got home. Grrr. 

Blues-yeah charts like mine show you similar charts but you have to set filters like 'ovulation day, erratic temps, HSG cycle, BD pattern, pregnancy etc.). It's fun at first but I got tired of it because every single chart is different. Ha ha. 

More later, chicas


----------



## ERosePW

Sis4Us said:


> Erose your P sounds good they like above 15 to sustain a pregnancy so I think u are good!!
> 
> AFM I'm not sure I Od maybe a cyst got in the way cu my temps are so low it's weird kinda afraid to even waste my P this cycle maybe I'll just do the cream!! :shrug:

Thanks Sis! I knew you'd be the expert on that. Can always count on you. :winkwink:

Sis, I'd give those temps another day or so... I bet they'll go up again tomorrow.


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, have a great dinner tonight lady! 

Wish, how was your long trip? Or are you still on it?? I can't recall how long it was supposed to last, and I may have missed a post here or there. Sorry you got frustrated with your temp! Like others said, don't count yourself out since you didnt see any of your pre-O temps. I totally understand where you're coming from though... I pretty much know the range of what my temps are before O, and then the range they're at after O. So I'd be able to get a pretty good idea that way. However, like Terri said, your temps could be different without all the supplements (did you stop taking them all?). I may be imagining this, but I sorta recall your earlier charts having super low temps, right? And then after you started taking some supps, I was thinking they had started to have higher ranges (am i totally imagining that or thinking of someone else???). So perhaps if you stopped taking all your vitamins and supps, maybe in general they'll just be a little lower and without temping prior to O, you may not have a good idea for sure this cycle. Anyway, I'm rambling, sorry! Just talking through it in my head and it's just showing up on my screen as I think, lol. I just dont want you counting yourself out for sure this cycle.


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri- I am soooo glad you called the doctor!!! We cannot be getting these shots out of order!!! there is a BFP a calling your name!!!! :thumbup:

Erose - Thank you for you kind words!! :hugs: Yes I am still on my trip I have moved from North Carolina to Wisconsin now... about 6 hours from home... 
I actually restarted my supplements when the :witch: showed up this cycle. In fact I noticed when not taking them I don't even feel O pains... the only time I do is when I take DHEA... maybe that has something to do wtih my SUPER low AMH... :shrug:
I was going to temp when the :witch: left but I was in North Carolina and rooming with my 30 year old sister... I didn't want to have to explain the beeping at o dark thirty... so I waited until I got here to Wisconsin...
And you are right - I am pretty sure of my pre and post O temps... and low and behold - temp went up .3 this morning... so I am positive I ovulated yesterday :cry: Three days after my positive OPK... this happened to me last cycle as well... I don't understand it... on my previous cycles in Jan and Feb I usually ovulated the next day... and unfortunately I just can't put in any hope in the :spermy: living three days... especially with his last test results - only 3 million...

So what do you do when life just BUMS you out? You eat pizza and have ice cream of course!!! :happydance::happydance: 

I want to give up... We absolutely have to have a miracle with my low low amh and blocked tube and his :spermy: issues... but it seems I just can't... there is this damn little sprig of hope that says keep trying...

thanks for reading this ramble...:flower:


----------



## kfs1

erose - Congrats on the great progesterone number. It sounds like this could be a great month for you. :) And thanks for checking out your old charts for me to check your ewcm. I'm definitely noticing an increase - it's very similar to what I used to have before my MC. Let's hope it's back for good.

Terri - What's the deal with your treatment? Did you get to speak with the doctor? I totally agree about comparing charts on FF. They're all SO different but it's sometimes fun anyway to find one that's a BFP and matches your symptoms. :)

Wish - I've definitely ovulated 3 days past my positive OPK as well. I know you must be so frustrated. Pizza and ice cream are a definite help for sure. :hugs:

Sis - Your temps don't look bad to me. What are ya thinking?


----------



## terripeachy

Well, dinner at the club was good. Hubs felt slighted from the service, but we have three more meals to eat there, and we don't have to go back. We can't afford it anyway. It's just a fun, new experience, and for that, I am grateful.

Ok, so I looked at my paperwork after dinner, and I was wrong as far as the order that I typed on here. It does say to take my Gonal-F first and then take the Ovidrel if need be (they will tell me after my ultrasound). Blues-yeah, the ultrasound will measure how many and how big my follicles are and I guess they determine when I will take the trigger and force ovulation, and thus prepare for IUI. I already received a prescription for progesterone. I guess after IUI, they will tell me to start taking the progesterone. I don't think I go in for a CD21 bloods, so we'll see. I've never had my progesterone checked before, but I have a feeling it's low.

ERose-I'm so super excited for you...all is going well! How do you feel?

Wish-:hugs: I can't imagine how you feel, but I know you are not a quitter, and you do what you set your mind to, so this is the last hurdle you have to overcome for a while. You do what is best for you. If it's holding out hope, so be it. If it's throwing in the towel, that is fine too. No one will fault you for your decision. :flower:<3

Sis-Looks like you Od. woohoo!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea I guess I Od I put in my 2nd temp for yesterday cuz my cover line was way to low and I know my cover line is Always 98.0 or close to it not 97.7 so WTH!!! :shrug:

I'm not holding out much hope w one day of BD and DH not taking his Supps so it is what it is!!

GL w those shots Terri!!!

FX Erose!! 

I was suppose to go to DS2s Fun run but it got rained on so they r moving it indoors which I think won't be as fun not as far for them to go and a ton of parents crammed in the cafeteria :nope: oh well I will cheer my Lil man on anyway at 2!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Awww...a fun run inside. hee hee. Yeah, it's going to be hot and funky! I'm sure it'll be fun though.


----------



## Radkat

Blues - Your temps are still up. That's good news. 

Terri - There is so much going on with your IUI protocol! Sounds like you have everything covered. Bad service at the fancy club? I hate that kinda thing. DH and I went to this fancy restaurant a few years ago for some occasion and we were making jokes about how our table must have an invisibility shield around it. The waiters were literally going to all of the other tables checking in multiple times and never came to us as we had our menus closed on the table and no drinks. Happened throughout the meal. Sounds like you had a good time anyway. 

Kfs - Hooray for EWCM! I'm always thrilled when I see some since I don't get too much. Hope the HSG kinda reset things. 

Sis - Definitely looks like you O'd. Who knows maybe one of those spermies got through!

ERose - Good news on the P level. And your chart looks great.

Wish - What's that egg doing hanging around inside? Bust through when you're supposed to little eggy! Sorry you're not feeling good about timing. Pizza and ice cream for sure. And a cookie if needed. :flower:

I'm feeling like my temps are pretty low. I'm hoping they jump soon. I looked back and LO's BFP chart and they were low for a few days then jumped, so I guess it's possible. :shrug: We'll see.


----------



## VJean

Thanks ladies! I appreciate your support! I think I need to get a little distance from my sis for a while, and not engage with her on facebook or texts unless I have to. 

So I started sorting my DDs clothes that are just regular sleepers, onesies, gowns, etc and I have decided that I am going to give them to my co-worker who has a niece that can desperately use them. My DD was way too big, so all of her newborn clothes were never even worn! I'm also going to give her all the pink things I have like the bath seat, muslin blankets, etc. I know they will appreciate them. 

Then moving on to my DDs MJ clothes - she has one piece that came from Art Fair that I know I can sell for $80+, but my neighbor is having a little girl this month and is a huge MJ addict like me. So I will gift her the Art Fair Ellie, because I know she will appreciate it and knows the value of what she has. After that I will save a few of my favorite pieces and start selling the items I have in duplicate. Yes, I bought my DD the same dresses in multiple sizes. It really is a sickness. :sick: haha. I can get away with selling duplicates without much fuss, I think. In the fall I will figure out how to sell the rest of her too small MJ and all her gymboree. If anybody has the nerve to say anything to me about it I will probably not be so nice when I respond. I'm looking forward to being able to offset costs of new things I have to buy.

And just in case you are wondering what an $80+ Art Fair Ellie looks like, I've attached a pic. :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







HaddieMJ.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## VJean

Smiles, beautiful picture! 

Radkat, I hope you get your temp spike! There is still hope!

Wish, dont fret about 3 days before O! Its definitely possible! Dont give up! Miracles happen all the time.

Sis, it only takes one day! Hope you had fun on the Fun Run! (but sweaty kids in a hot gym doesnt sound like a party to me!)

Terri, what a random spike that was! Glad you enjoyed dinner even though service wasnt great. Hopefully the next time you go back it will be better. Maybe the server was just having an off day? Whew! Good thing you called about the shot and double checked your paperwork. We cant have you messing things up because its your month!! Your DH cracks me up! No honey, its not time to use the cup yet. Hehe!

Erin, that progesterone number is great and I would be jumping for joy that you do NOT have to do the lovely suppositories! Its almost testing time!! Woohoo!! 

Blues, your temp is still looking good today! Any more spotting?

Hope everyone is getting ready for a great weekend! I work a flex schedule, so Im off tomorrow. I have a dr appt in the am, and then we are going for a private gender ultrasound. Yeah, I know I already know what we are having, but Im ones of those I have to see it to believe it kind of people. My DH is lovingly referring to this ultrasound as the nut check appointment. Dont you just love men? :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Vjean-That is just the cutest $80 outfit I've seen in a long time! I like your new plan of attack for your stuff. Your coworker's niece is going to be so happy to get all that stuff from you.

Your hubs cracks me up too-nut check. :haha: I hope your boy is cooperating enough to see those little grape nuts. HA!!HA!! Oh and last night, my hubs said 'We have to the most propping we've ever done before!' I just rolled my eyes and said 'ok, you got it!' HA!!HA!! I wish I could laugh out loud sometimes, but I don't. I wait to share with you guys and LOL. Enjoy your day off!


----------



## Sis4Us

The Fun Run was more of a RUN RUN as making circles around the cafeteria wasn't the most FUN!! :nope: 
And I think everyone made the cap of 35 laps seeing how it wasn't that far!!

Even DS2 said yea it wasn't as FUN as outside !! :haha:

But that's one more thing checked off my list of the week TGIF Tom!! ;)


----------



## ERosePW

Radkat, I think your chart looks great! I'm sure your temps will go back up a bit, and as long as they're above CL, that's really all that matters. Looking good to me! :thumbup:

Terri, I'm feeling pretty good. Just ready to test. I was at Target today, so I bought some FRERs. I used an IC today to make sure the trigger shot is out of my system completely, and it is. So now the wait is killing me. I think it was easier when I knew i could get a false pos! I wasn't quite as anxious then, because I KNEW I couldn't test for real. GL with your meds! I'm so excited for us. Hehehe!

Vjean, that dress was adorable! I love unique clothes like that, which you don't find everywhere and see on a hundred other kids. Haddie is SOOO cute, I'm so glad you shared that pic, it made me smile!

AFM, this will be gross, but just curious with other Femara users (or anyone who's had this experience)... did you have a lot of super creamy white (creamy lotion texture) CM in the TWW? Ever since I had the EWCM on the day of the IUI, after that I've had a ton of the creamy CM every single day. It doesn't come out on my panties that much, its mostly when I wipe, but it's quite a lot. More than I've EVER had, so I guess it's just weird for me to see it, because it's one of those things that's a totally obvious change from all my other cycles.


----------



## Radkat

Spotting. Could be AF, which would suck since I'm only 10DPO and means my LP is wonky. Could be IB, which would be awesome. Sooo, the plot thickens...

:coffee: :shrug: :coffee: :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Erose It could be a BFP sign and it can just be that u got a strong O as more P gives u lotiony CM
FX it's the latter!!

Watching the Draft and yelling at the TV my DH LOL says I'm such a guy!! :)
No wonder why I have Boys just which one of them was a Athlete!! :haha:


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri-I hate fancy places that have great food but terrible service. I am not a needy guest, I just want my order taken when they see my menu closed. I hate when I have to sit there forever! 

Vjean-OMG your daughter is adorable in that dress!!! I think your divestment idea is great. They will go to who deserves it best. 

Sis-Your hubby is lucky. I hate football! My DH loves it! Netflix saves us! I watch Netflix while he watches football. 

Radkat-I spotted on day 11. I am feeling so crappy about it too! *hugs*

AFM-I've had no more spotting today. I felt a little nauseous earlier today but that probably from the fish this woman at work heated up in the microwave for breakfast. It smells disgusting!


----------



## Sis4Us

I don't really like watching NFL cuz they are just a bunch of over paid Babies but NCAA I love cuz they play for the Game 
So I watch the draft cuz I like to see where my Favs go One of my Favs went to the Giants hope he helps Eli out this yr!!! :)

FYI my hormones are outta whack according to my chin Explosion :nope:


----------



## kfs1

Rad - oh man. The plot thickens! Fx that you had the good kind of spotting!

Erose - no help here but that CM sounds promising to me! Fx! 

Vjean - your daughter is adorable! Good luck at your "nut check appointment." Love it. :)

Blues - I, too, hate to be fussed over in a restaurant. I hate when they are overly-attentive and keep interrupting, even though I know that's there job. :)

Sis - I agree with Blues. Your DH is lucky. Mine had to watch on the ipad because it's sooooo boring to me. Not a football person.


----------



## Wish4another1

Good Friday Morning Ladies:muaha:

I had this great post all typed out and bam computer screen went white... :growlmad:

Sis - I am sorry your cycles are so screwy - FX this is the last cycle that is wonky!!!

Vjean - Your daughter is absolutely adorable!! I think your solution with the clothes is perfect!! and sometimes we have to step back from those we love - I call this - Love from a distance! I still love you but I can't have you in my daily life...:hugs:

Blues - Fish for breakfast :sick: I am feeling sick just thinking about that!! FX that you are feeling sick for another reason - little bean!! :thumbup:

Radkat - FX you had IB!!! :flower:

Erose - Can't help with femara and CM... but my CM is always scant... no matter what time of cycle - soooo I am with Sis - here's to hoping its BFP!!:flower:

Terri - Your hubs crack me up with the best propping ever!! pretty soon he is going to have you hanging from the ceiling by your ankles!!! good thing with IUI no propping needed - but don't tell him that... :hugs:
and a big fat :growlmad: about the crappy service in a fancy restaurant..

:howdy: kfs!!

and :hi: to all you other ladies out there - Atty if you are just reading I just want to say I miss your Irish tales!! and SPP I hope you are healing and we miss you too...

AFM: nothing to report on TTC side... I have a rant here ladies... I am staying in military lodging... and unfortunately I am forced to share a bathroom with another Soldier... and TWICE now... this Soldier (can be male or female) has used the bathroom and locked my door from the inside and not UNLOCKED it....mind you this person just showed up last night - :growlmad:!!!!
I HATE SHARING BATHROOMS:brat::hissy::gun::gun::gun:
I totally want to go :gun: at this person.... 

I love the military, I love the military, I love the military.... rant over...
TGIF


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-OOh, good sign with the creamy CM. I am hoping so badly that this is it! :dust: I read your post yesterday afternoon when I was home, and I finally bit the bullet and ordered some ICs. I want to test the trigger too! hee hee. I bought 50. I sure hope I don't need them all.

Blues-Yeah, the fish for breakfast makes me sick too, but hopefully your nausea is promising (that's so weird to say!). fxfx

Radkat-Same to you...fxfxfx. This month is super exciting!

kfs1-One more chance this cycle! I think you're going to get crosshairs tomorrow, so one more BD for the win! I used to wait tables, and if you see that the guests are having a great conversation, they do NOT want to be interrupted. If they are looking around, they may need something. It's common sense.

Wish-Hey chica! I guess you'll have to tell your "roomie" to stop locking the door on your side. Hopefully you can get out of there soon. I KNOW!!! about hubs and the best propping ever. That's what made me want to laugh. His innocence is too cute.

Sis-I thought that the guy that went to the Texans was too cute (Clowney). His tears and his happiness just made my night. I really didn't need to watch the rest after that. I can't imagine being 20 years old and being recruited for the NFL. It's amazing. Sorry about the chin explosion.

AFM-I finished my last Clomid pill last night, and now I wait for Saturday night. :coffee:

It's Friday!! :happydance:


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Woohoo. I'm so excited for you this cycle. Your DH sounds so sweet! :)

Wish - That's SOO annoying that you have to share a bathroom. How much longer until you get to go home??

AFM: Man, I hope I get a big temp jump tomorrow! I'm always scared that nothing's going to happen, ya know? I tried preseed last night for the first time. I've never used anything like that before - man, it was GROSS (at least from my perspective). The things we do for TTC, ladies!!

I agree, Terri - soooooooo excited that it's Friday.


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish I think I would be beating on the door since I have to get up thru the nite to Wee!! :grr:

Terri Let the poking begin!!! :)

Kfs1 hope u get a jump in the AM it's so frustrating when our bodies don't do right!! :nope:

AFM both my ovaries are aching and I'm only 4dpo I'm thinking a cyst for sure since I got a tiny drop of Brown yesterday!! :shrug:
Not sure if I should waste a drive to the dr or not so frustrating!!

Yes the texans got Clowney I'm glad I didn't want Johhny football and I told everyone he would go to The Browns just like McCoy and I will only say he is MR football if he does better than McCoy he was great and got the stick so we will see!!
All I said on Facebook was can I say I told ya so some of my guys friends where Crying!! :haha:


----------



## Blueshoney

Wish-I would need to pop your roommate. Unlock the door unless you want me peeing on your bed! 

KFS-Keeping my fingers crossed you get the jump. 

Sis-I felt lucky, DH only watched the summary of the draft on the news. 

Terri-I never worked at a restaurant but I feel like its common sense. 

AFM-My temps are still high but I spotted again this morning. :cry: I was going to test but then I saw the spotting and I just didn't want to see the stark white space. :cry:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I don't know who wanted Johnny football. I knew the Ravens weren't going to take him, so I wasn't too worried. Hubs was PRAYING that the Cowboys wouldn't take him. I hope he's happy with the Browns.

Blues-I hear you..I wouldn't test either, but again, these temps are looking SO great. I'm nervous for tomorrow. I want this to be YOUR CHART!! hee hee.

kfs1-Oh, your temperature will jump. I'm the only one I know that has had so many wackadoodle charts. Everyone else's is pretty normal. I guess that's what makes me special. :wacko: HA!!HA!! Oh, and maybe you used too much preseed. I use 2ml, and I don't notice it. Although, we haven't used it in a while because it can get messy. But yeah..the things we do...:friends:


----------



## Sis4Us

Blues FX the spotting goes Away and AF stays Away!!!!

Terri I don't really care if he's happy or not :haha: He's a Lil to Cocky for my Cajun blood!! :nope:


----------



## kfs1

Blues - I think your chart looks great but definitely understand. I say hold off - if it's a BFP, it'll still be there tomorrow! (I know easier said than done.)

Terri - we all have wackadoodle charts some months. :)


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - uhm you are not the only one with a wackadoodle chart lady!!! :flower: but charts won't matter cause you is getting a BFP this month!!! :happydance::happydance:

Blues - I totally get you dislike of the blank test... its all I get too... FX this month is different for you... :hugs: love the peeing on your bed statement :rofl:

kfs- FX crossed you get your temperature jump tomorrow - always kinda ruins my day when I am expecting a high temp and get a pre O temp... I hope that is not whats gonna happen to you tomorrow!!:thumbup:

Sis - I hear you about getting up through the night - i hope this Soldier next door leaves soon... 

My trip is supposed to last until the 16th... but I am considering driving home tomorrow (6 hours each way) to spend Sunday at home with the family...then come back here.... 12 hours is such a long time in the car....:coffee:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-Do you have podcasts? They really make the time go by if you can listen to them over your speakers. I was also going to recommend books on audio, but I guess you'd have to buy them since you can't sign up for a library card. We love listening to books when we go on trips. In the meantime, you can download podcasts to your phone. I love them! My coworkers laughed and said 'welcome to 2008.' hee hee. I got a new car in 2012, and before that I had a 1999 Corolla, so no amenities there. I had roll up windows, and a tape deck! :haha:

Blues-I changed my mind. You're at 14DPO. If a line is going to be there, I am sure it'll show up. If you test and it's negative, then you can hold out hope or just prepare for AF. I think you're going to get a line though. fxfxfx. No pressure, though. 

Sis-Well, I guess being from TX you hear more about that dude than I do. I don't watch much college football either (except a few games of VA Tech, where hubs went to school), and a bowl game or two.


----------



## Radkat

Wish - That's one of the rules of sharing a bathroom - you unlock the other door before you leave. Does he need a nice, gentle reminder sign on his door of the bathroom? I'm sure you could make one that would work very well. :haha: I like Terri's idea for podcasts, you should be able to download some books on tape as well, I think. Or just a lot a really great, sing a long type music. Please let me know if you need any suggestions. :happydance: <- This is you dancing in the car to your awesome car playlist. 

Blues - I get not wanting to get a BFN. How long are your LPs usually? Seems like 14DPO would get you a + if it were going to happen. But I know some would just rather wait until AF is actually late. No pressure, but I'll be checking this space for your update. :thumbup:

Kfs - I'm guessing if the Preseed feels gross you either used more than you need (the box says to use a lot, start small and use more if you need it). Or maybe you don't really need it at all. 

Terri - What happens Saturday night? Is that the first shot? How are you feeling about that? Good luck!

No news here really. Temps the same. A bit more spotting, but so far it's less than yesterday. A little tempted to test tomorrow, but I'm feeling a little chicken right now. Maybe I'll base it on tomorrow's temp.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes ATM is only a hop skip and a Jump from here and most everyone in the Oilfield AKA Houston went to ATM!!! :nope:

I'm a LSU fan of course and have a Neighbor from LA that is the same so we will be watching some College ball together I'm sure!! ;)
I just like the fact they are playing for the School for the Team for the Game not the Money!!

Hope everyone has a great Weekend!!

My hair is so oily and my chin is breaking out w/out any P kinda afraid what's going on in the inside!! :nope:


----------



## Blueshoney

Radkat said:


> Blues - I get not wanting to get a BFN. How long are your LPs usually? Seems like 14DPO would get you a + if it were going to happen. But I know some would just rather wait until AF is actually late. No pressure, but I'll be checking this space for your update. :thumbup:
> 
> .

I normally have a 15 day luteal phase, I usually get a slight temp dip on 14DPO with the big drop on 15DPO. I think I will just see what tomorrow's temperature is and hope for the best. But I don't feel good about it. 

kfs-We used preseed this cycle. I used half of what they said because it just seemed like waaaaaaay too much. Half seemed fine. I didn't feel it too much which was good. 

sis-I hope your face clears up! I hate when I have breakouts. I feel like health class lied! I thought pimples stopped after puberty! 

Terri-Is the Brass Elephant still in Baltimore? I think that is what it was called. It was a french vietemese place on North Charles St. It was sooo good.


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-it's morning!! Wake up!! Hee hee. Good luck today!

The Brass Elephant closed down. I never went there but a few people I used to wait tables with worked there and everyone said the food was good. We have a ton of restaurants in Bmore so as soon as a new one opens everyone flocks there and the older ones shut down. It's sad. 

Have a great day all. I'm doing errands and then headed to VA to see mom in law. We're going to try to put together a wedding album on shutterfly or some website. Then I'll sneak away for my shot. Hee hee. I will get it done. I'm not afraid of needles but I have never injected myself with anything so it's a little scary.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies! There is no way that I can catch up in the short amount of time I have this morning, but I will try to get caught up later this afternoon/evening. Just jumping in real quick to say I'm excited for Blues and Radkat to test! Best best best luck!!!!!!

And Terri, I just saw your above post about sticking yourself with needles. When I used to have to give myself injections for that egg donation thing, they say to just quickly "stab" yourself with it, but I found it so much easier to just slowly inject the needle. Whenever I would try doing it the other way, I would count "one, two, three" and chicken out every time with plunging it in. Finally, I just slowly started inserting the needle and it was no big deal. Just my 2 cents! 

I'm off to see a children's play with my DD... Where the cast members are all little kids, too. They forget their lines, sing off key, their wigs fall off, they never dance in unison, etc. and its adorable! And our little kids watching the play dont care about any if that. Hope everyone is having a wonderful Saturday and enjoying their weekend. :)


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, I agree w/ Katie. I did the shot slowly and it was easy. I lightly pinched a bit of fat on the left front of my belly, and pushed the needle in slowly. I'm sure everyone is different, but that worked best for me. I didn't feel a thing! GL! And have fun with your MIL. :)

Hi everyone!!! I'm about to hit the pool, so gotta run, but just wanted to check in and read everyone's updates so I didn't get too far behind! Chat later!


----------



## Sis4Us

Your chart is looking good Erose!!! :)


----------



## Radkat

My temp was up this am so I went ahead and tested. BFN. Bummer start to the weekend.


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri-Oh that's too bad it closed. I loved the food there. I also met Keanu Reeves there! That was when he was filming The Replacements. 

Radkat-We have almost the exact same chart! My temp is still up so I tested as well. BFN!!! :cry: I am just now waiting for AF to show up. I don't know why my temp hasn't dropped but I expect AF to show up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh no!!! I've been trying to focus on my schoolwork all day, so I wouldn't be refreshing my screen until you guys got up. I even cooked bacon, eggs, spinach and red peppers in a muffin tin to take my mind off of things. hee hee. It was pretty good!

I'm sorry...your temps both look really good, so not sure what's up. I hope your tests were flawed, and you guys were just sleepy-eyed this morning. :hugs: We'll see what tomorrow brings.

Katie/ERose-Thanks for the tip. If hubs ever gets ready we can get on our way. I've been ready to go.

ERose-Yeah, nice jump this morning. Hope you had a great time at the pool.


----------



## ERosePW

Sis and Terri, thanks! I'm liking my chart too, which is a little scary. I'm trying SO hard not to get my hopes here, but between all the extra creamy CM that is totally different from all my other cycles, and the fact that my temp had that second rise (two days in a row now, so looking triphasic, ahhh!), I'm having a really hard time not getting my hopes up, ugh. 

Sis, sorry for the chin breakout! Remind me, why aren't you taking the P? Did you just run out? Maybe I missed a post somewhere along the way...?

Radkat, its still early for you too, remember! I know we see early BFPs all the time, but I've also googled "late BFPs" and see a ton of those too. 

And Radkat, still no AF and still no temp drop! I know you're 15dpo, but I'm still not counting you out my dear. One of my best friends didn't get her BFP until the day after she missed AF.

Katie, hope the play was fun! That sounds TOO adorable!

kfs, my DH and I don't mind the preseed. It took a couple of times to guage what was a good amount for us though, it is easy to overdo it and have it just a tad messy down there, lol. I was using preseed when I got my BFP, because of the way clomid messed up my CM. But there was ONE day (the day of O I think) that I actually had more water, slightly stretchy CM... on that day, I decided not to use the preseed and let my own CM take in those swimmers. :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Erose I have some P Supps from my MC but w one day of BD I kinda don't want to waste them I did do one last nite so I guess one a day it will be !! :shrug:
I have flat temps anyway so I'm guessing Cyst or low P so it is what it is!!

Excited for U to Test!!! :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

I cannot believe I'm typing these words. It looks like I'm having another miscarriage. The chances of having two in a row are 2%, and I seem to be part of that 2%. I just cannot believe it's happening again after my good betas and a strong preg test this morning!! I mean, WTF?? 
The worst thing, is that it is happening the same way it happened in January. I took my daughter to a play, and for the first time while there, noticed some tan discharge. Then it started to turn more brown. Cramps, backache and the discharge. Did the Q-tip test, and finding more of the watery brown stuff. Can you believe I'm probably going to start really bleeding tomorrow on Mother's Day? 

Well, I'm glad that I have a good bottle of Chardonnay in the house because I'm drinking it to the very last drop tonight. If for some reason, by some miracle, this pregnancy continues, it will be such a miracle that it will withstand a bottle of Chardonnay. 

I'm sorry to unload this on everyone, I just have nowhere else to release the feelings! :(


----------



## Wish4another1

Katie- NOOOOOOO!!! I can't believe I read the words you hated to type... :-( I am so sorry... I know words don't do much but if I could I would give you a hug and I would hold your hair if you puked from the wine.... 
:hugs:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh, and the play today was just as painfully cute as they've been in the past! The little ones stumbled over their lines, said them out of order, were off their marks during their dance numbers and telling each other to move over and get out of the way, Getting up and leaving to go backstage before the lights had dimmed between the last acts. Oh, it was funny and sweet! I will commit to continue to find the good in life, even if I'm going through the crap right now. :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Wish, that made me laugh!! Reminds me of college...plenty of hair holding done back then! My friends keep texting me and telling me to not drink yet because it could be normal, but likes Sis has said, you just know in your heart what's going on with your body. And if I wasn't having some wine to make me feel "light", I'd be breaking down in front if my DD. My hubby is out at the sailboat race right now so I don't have him here to keep everything "maintained" while I have some crazy break down. The wine is saving me from an anxiety attack to be honest. Thank you for your sweet words! :). Oh, and I hope the bathroom situation resolves itself, pronto!


----------



## Katie Potatie

And I will also say, that even though I feel like I'm getting the short end of the stick right now, and I can't believe this is happening again, I still truly believe that what happens is meant to be, even if it really sucks. If I'm not meant to have another child in the long run, I am so grateful for the daughter that I have and the future will play out how it's meant to. After I discovered that I was starting to spot while at the play, on my way home I stopped for gas and heard that a big accident had happened on a freeway close to our home, and a tractor-trailer turned over on a cop car and the officer died. And to some extent, that puts things in perspective for me today. Yeah, what's going on with me really sucks, but it's nothing compared to the loss of that officers life. 

And I remain grateful for the fact that I've gotten pregnant twice in a row. That to me, is a miracle in itself. We don't seem to have a problem with ovulation, LP, sperm meeting egg, blocked tubes or embryo implanting, it's gotta be some chromosomal thing. I have normal periods, so I don't think it has anything to do with my lining. 

We are taking a trip back to my hometown in a couple of weeks, and both of my dad's parents (not the 70th anniversary grandparents) are having to go to a nursing home, which is really sad. Thankfully, by then the miscarriage should be over and I will have gotten through it, and I will be able to have more drinks when I get there, because I feel I'm going to need them after seeing them in a nursing home. 

I'm sorry girls that I'm rambling, I just need to work the emotions out. Thanks for listening!


----------



## Sis4Us

Katie BIG :hugs: but brown isn't always BAD I know u are like me and see it how it is but maybe u just need some P!!!
Have u had your P checked??

I know exactly how u feel when it comes down too it and I too have had 2 losses back to back :hugs:
I think my first was easier but the last after seeing a HB was just not fair I can't imagine dealing w Full term loss or anything close to it and I know ladies that have!! :cry:

I know it's easier said than done but try not to GIVE UP maybe a trip to the ER is a must just so u know and don't blame yourself later!! :hugs:

Here for u!!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Katie - I am home for tonight so I am sharing a bathroom with people I actually like  
You are so wise -wine or no wine :) and I don't think I could have your attitude about this loss... But you are right what is meant to be will be no matter if we like it or not... I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers... You are one strong lady :hugs:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis--No, my doctors wouldn't do P test when I went in for my first beta. They didn't even want to do my first beta except that I whined on the phone about how I really needed one due to my age and the fact I had had a previous miscarriage! My doctor's office kind of sucks donkey dong's in that area. Lol! You know, at this point I'm only in the five-week range, so they couldn't see much on U/S... And due to the fact that we actually have good insurance, we'd get a bill for an ER trip. It's covered at 80% and you know how expensive the dang ER is! So 20% payout would be a lot of moola for them to go, "We don't see anything on u/s. Sorry you had to wait for hours next to a person with a splinter, who got treatment before you, who is using the ER to get free medical care." Sorry, that's a whole different topic! One that I am not nearly as karmically nice about!

Wish--Lol, So you DID drive home for the weekend? Good for you. Sometimes, it's worth the long drive! Thank you so much for your kind words about being a strong lady. Honestly, when things are crap for me, that's when I really try to look outside of myself so much more to find the good elsewhere otherwise I'd melt into a pool of self-pity. It's when things are plugging along nicely in life that I take them for granted. 

Ironic story: Tonight my daughter has asked me to rewind a tv show 5 times about a pig being pregnant, and now she's putting a ball underneath her tummy pretending she's pregnant and then "birthing" the baby, which ends up being one of her baby dolls. Now, she's had me involved in the whole birth process of the baby going from tummy, to coming out, to naming it, to washing it off, feeding it, burping it, and putting it to bed. Yeah, I'm being tested for sure! Heavens!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Crazy how things happen that way Katie!!! I swear I was haunted by preggos for the longest and after my BFP it was Babies !!!

I've kinda been a hermit since so I'm not sure what would haunt me out and about!! :)

I :rofl: to the Donkey Dongs comment I say that all the time but not that Clean as I'm a Cajun w a Ton of heat and a Filthy mouth!! :haha:

As far as the ER I know what u mean w my 1st loss DH took me after he made it Home from Cali to find me Pale Sweaty and 5ibs lighter I thought I had food poisoning was deathly Ill for 2 days prior but now I know it was my body fighting the PG :(
We have a pretty fast ER so went straight back but yea a $500+ trip!! :nope:

Maybe do a ER clinic like place I think those trips are only $50 instead of $150 at the ER just to get bloods done or call Ur DR in the AM and tell them what's up!!
I had that Emergency scan at 5wk3 days I think and I had a dot so u might see something u never know


----------



## Radkat

Katie - I'm so, so sorry. I'm so glad that you can see through your own pain to see to good things in your life. I think that's really important to get yourself through hard time without losing it. Hang in there, sweetie. You have lots of good vibes coming your way to help you through this. Big, big :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Katie I'm so very sorry. Take care of yourself. Xx


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-oh no!! I am in complete shock. Are you sure????!!! I would probably go to the walk in clinic too over the ER, but you know your body so you probably know the answer. I am so sorry. I don't know how you can be so positive about everything else when this is happening. It truly takes a special person to do what you do. <3 

How is your DH taking it? I'm already sad this morning because I don't have a mom anymore and now I'm even sadder. 

Happy Mothers Day to all the moms and to the Moms to be-this is our last year of not getting flowers and cards!!


----------



## Future Mom

:hugs::hugs::hugs: for Katie. I hope it all works out for the best. Enjoy your sweet daughter!

:hugs: for Terri - I know it's hard to be missing your mom. Father's day is still hard for me (lost my dad in 2001).

AFM - still waiting for HCG to drop...It was 16 this week, so we're almost there. :dohh:


----------



## kfs1

Katie - I don't have time to write much but I'm in complete shock. I am so beyond sorry for you. Hugs and much comfort to you and yours.

I'll check in later ladies. Huge temp drop but I slept for like 2 hours so I'm hoping tomorrow will jump back up. Happy Mother's Day to all of the mothers.


----------



## Radkat

Katie - Hope you're doing OK. 

FutureMom- I'm so sorry you are still waiting for the hcg to drop. I hope it goes quickly.
Terri - I'm sorry you lost your Mom. Today must be really hard. Tomorrow will be better. 

Happy Mother's Day to the mamas. And Mamas to be, as Terri said, celebrate your last Mother's Day without a little one. Do something very adult. Like go to a bar during the day, then go see a movie. Or whatever seems fun to you.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Katie ~ I'm so sorry to hear your news. :hugs: I really don't know what to say but I'm sorry and give virtual hugs. 

Terri ~ I'm so sorry about your mom. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks everyone...we spent a nice day with my MIL :wacko: and now we're back home. Traffic wasn't too bad, but it still took us 4 hours to get home. Ugh!! 

Katie-Hope you're feeling a little better today although I have a feeling you're probably hungover in addition to being really, super sad.

Futuremom/Radkat/Momof3-Thanks. I am happy for all the mothers, but I do get sad because I wish my mom was still around for me to do something special. Now I can do special things for my MIL, like drive in 4 hours of traffic. hee hee. Normally it takes about 3 hours.

Oh, so I did the shot in the bathroom, and I tried to go fast because I didn't want her thinking I was stinking up the place. When I came out, I sat down for dinner and I got SOO hot. I thought I was having a hot flash. I think it was the drive, the excitement of taking the shot, and not eating. hee hee. Anyway, I went back in the bathroom later to see if I had blood on my shirt, and I seriously could not find the injection site. That needle was SO small, my stomach must have engulfed the hole and it will never be found again. I looked today and I STILL can't find it. I even thought that maybe I was having a dream and didn't actually do it, so I checked the pen needle, and there are 150 IUs (international units) missing, so I guess I did it, but I was seriously in bizarroworld last night. Tomorrow I go back for bloodwork/ultrasound and then they'll let me know when to schedule my IUI! :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope Everyone had a Great Mothers Day!!!!

Katie how are u doing today?? :hugs:

Terri so sorry for your loss this Day will be much brighter when u have that LO it's right around the corner!! :hugs:

It's been a wild crazy day around here plus I had to go be a Referee at my BFFs so it's been a very eventful day but got some good Cajun grub and lots of flowers and hugs!! :)


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all- I've been in Wales with little internet reception! :hi:

Katie- so sorry to hear about your spotting and the bad feeling you have about it :cry:


----------



## Sis4Us

Happy Monday hope everyone had a Great weekend!!!

AFM WTF is up w my chart I've never had a flat line B4 .... Am I DEAD??? :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome back Fezzle! I hope your trip was wonderful...and I hope you ovulated too. That would truly be a blessing!

Sis-HA!!HA!! I hope you're not dead...it would be a medical mystery. They say steady temps equal steady hormones, so maybe its' not a bad thing. Glad you had an awesome mother's day. Hey, where is the picture of your BBFF? You never showed us.

AFM-I went for my CD11 ultrasound, and I had one follicle that was 28mm, and ready to go. A few more were smaller, but probably not going to do anything, so we'll hope the follicle I saw this morning is a lucky one and that there is a healthy egg inside! I'm going to give myself the trigger shot tonight most likely, and then have the IUI on Wednesday morning. I'm feeling really good today. It seems that every time I go see the FS, I feel so happy after my visit. Not because I'm leaving, but because the news is always promising and it gives my spirits a boost.

I asked about the Gonal F and the nurse said that it helps with the lining around the follicle, helps the follicle grow to a mature size and helps to produce a healthy egg. If I don't produce enough FSH, it helps with that and makes sure everything is the way it's supposed to be. Then the Ovidrel just forces the egg to come out. It breaks the eggshell. hee hee.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea I've read that too steady Hormones whatever that means I've never had steady hormones B4!!! Maybe all that VITEX is finally working :shrug:

My chart looks really weird to me really weird every AM when I take my temp I think today it will Jump ummmmm :nope:

Glad your vist went well Terri only one Follie but it's a GREAT size so that's good :)

Still haven't really seen my BBFF we have gone out to eat and shopping but he hasnt come over here and he leaves this AM :(
Plus the weather has been hit and miss around here we had a BAD storm Fri nite and the pool is still too cold for me but DH and DS2 got in it yesterday!!:haha:


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I'm sorry about your mom. :hugs: I hope you were able to have a good day yesterday. That's so exciting that you're moving along and feeling good this month. 

Future - Glad to hear that you're almost there! You poor thing - what a long road.

Sis - Huh. What is going on with that flat line?!?! haha - hey - it's better than having mountain peaks on your chart.

Wish - Glad that you were able to make it home to see the fam. Hope you had a nice mother's day.

Katie - I'm so sad for you. I hope that it ended up being nothing and that you were fine all along. Huuuuuge hugs. :hugs:

Hi Fezzle, eRose, Moni, Older, Smiles, Garfie, Blues, SPP, Felicity, vJean, Rad, Momof3, Driving, Future, and Kayotic. :wave:

AFM: We ended up having to host my SIL, her husband, and my little nephew this weekend - they're here until tomorrow. They currently live down south but are moving back up and are in the process of house hunting. They usually stay at my in-laws but they're both sick so... Anyway, I'm still in a rental and it's a small bungalow so it's been interesting! I'm sooooooooooooooo exhausted but I'm happy to be able to help them out and my nephew is too cute. Because of this, my temps are all crazy so hopefully they'll start to regulate later in the week. I was able to get some BDing in at the optimal time so here's hoping! DH's SA is on Wednesday and then I have my follow-up appt with my RE next Monday.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Thanks. You're not far behind me..if your appointment is on Monday, you'll probably get all set up for what is to come should this month not be your month, but I have my fingers crossed that it is!

That's cool that you get to spend time with your nephew. My nieces/nephew all live in NM, so I only get to see them on holidays. My sister is bringing my youngest niece this weekend for the crab feast, so it'll be good to see her. She is 1y 2m old. I don't think she can talk. hee hee. :shrug: You listed everybody!! Impressive...

nessaw-How are you, babe? You're so quiet.

ERose-oh yeah, I forgot to mention..the nurse told me this morning that after IUI, I rest for 10 minutes and go on my way, I may have something come out. It is not the sample, she said. They use some nutrient broth (we make that at my plant-ha ha), to make sure the sperm stay moist, and do their best work. I will make sure to take a pad with me when I go. She also said that when they clean the sample, they get rid of any bad sperm and debris. I chuckled to myself. Gross...debris. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok I sent a email to my nurse cuz my chart is really freaking me out!!! :grr:

And I posted on the 35+ board maybe some chart Stalkers will know what's up I'm just afraid it's a cyst or something idk it weird that it's never happened B4 in my ART Gallery of charts!! ;)


----------



## Radkat

Sis - Ha, you're definitely not dead. Maybe slow and steady wins the race? Hope your nurse will have a better answer than that. :haha:

Terri - I'm glad the shot went well. IUI on Wednesday! How exciting! :thumbup:

Kfs - Hosting is always crazy but fun too. Sorry it's messing with your temps, but that jump coincided with your +OPK, so I'm sure that was your O. 

Fezzle - Welcome back! How was your trip?

ERose - How are things? How many DPO are you now? 

Hi to everyone else. Hope everyone is well.

AFM - AF started for real this am. I expected that. Wishing I would've had a glass of wine with dinner last night, though.:wine: So here's my question...What's the deal with 4 days of spotting before my AF? I don't usually do that and didn't do that with my first AF after my D&C. The first day of AF is usually when I'm deciding what I'm going to do different this cycle, new supplement, or whatever, but really, I'm not sure what to do. Maybe just eating better. It's so much easier to do during summer. Definitely thinking of doing some testing if this cycle doesn't pan out. I'll be on vacation for 10 days later this month (during ovulation of course), so I deal with that after I get back. :shrug:


----------



## nessaw

Hey guys. Sorry been a bit quiet. This time of year is really busy at school for me as I teach yr2 and we have national tests-lots of marking. Been on a trip to the zoo today so pretty tired. We're just pootling along ntnp. Think am about 7dpo but not doing opks this month. Bded around the right time and chucked in a bit of preseed for good luck. I reckon proper trying next cycle but paul saying August. We'll see. Not really feeling much either way this cycle. Just ignoring various symptoms cos of wacky post mc hormones. Sorry that was a bit of a rabble-you'll wish you never asked Terri! Good luck with the iui. Katie how are you?


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - Wow sister - you are getting so close to your IUI!!! How exciting and that folllie sounds fabulous!!! and yes gross :sick: about debris!!!
and yes so sorry your mom is no longer with you... my dad died in 2009 and father's day is a bummer for me and his birthday in March...:hug: 

Radkat - sorry about AF finding you for reals this morning :hugs: and I have pre AF spotting too - I have no idea why I assume low p - I am trying over the counter progesterone cream - but jury is out on whether that really helps or not... O during vacation sounds AWESOME!!! My DH and I are going to Canada in October and I am hoping for the same!!

Sis - I have no idea why you are flatlining... get the paddles stat!!!!:haha: I hope the doctor has more information to help you!!maybe bloods to see what's going on in there

kfs - congrats on getting the BD in while relatives are about... I can usually talk DH into it... :)

fezzle - welcome back I hope you had a great vacation - and limited internet - how did you LIVE??? :rofl: 

:hi: to all you other ladies!! 

AFM: back in Wisconsin (arrived last night close to midnight) :sleep:
God most definately saved my life on the highway last night - a car crossed the median out of control and ended up in the lane next to me with headlights facing me... and amazingly no one on my side hit this guy... it was a terrifying few seconds...
6DPO... My temp jumped this morning... I mean .4 ??? WTH??? I think it must have been the habenero ranch I ate last night/late night... the last four mornings I was steady like Sis - then this morning freak high temp... my bet is tomorrow back to normal...I didn't bring any tests with me to wisconsin so the earliest I could test would be Friday...but I would have to have a reason to test... if pre AF spotting shows up...:nope:
PS I had a great mothers day - arguements all around :rofl:


----------



## terripeachy

nessaw-Yeah you do sound busy, but it's all good, and I am glad I asked! NTNP sounds like a good plan, and you can be like garfie, and have a secret plan of attack for next month. Your hubs can think you're not trying until August. :haha:

Wish-Are you being serious when you say you had arguments yesterday? I hope not. I'm SO glad that car didn't hit you and you didn't hit it. Driving at night is so dangerous. Maybe the freak high temperature is something else. :wink: The nurse called me at work and told me that I'm ready to go so now it's official. IUI on Wednesday, trigger and party tonight, break tomorrow.

Katie-Check in with us when you can. We want to know how you're doing.


----------



## kfs1

Wish - Glad you're OK. So scary!

Terri - Nutrient broth and debris, huh? Can't wait to hear how about it. :)

Sis - Hope you get some answers from your nurse.

Rad - Ugh. Sorry about the spotting. I've had random symptoms/spotting at odd times myself. I've given up trying to make sense of it all.


----------



## Sis4Us

Rad I had the same spotting days B4 AF after my 1st loss and my P was low this time I have SUPER STEADY Hormones :shrug:

Wish so glad u are OK that's crazy and scary!!! :hugs:

Neesaw I'm NTNP either if I get a BFP it was sent from GOD I have no doubt miracle do happen every day!!!

AFM no word from the nurse all my FB group says very steady hormones OK I have always been outta wack so this is all new to me!! :nope:
Had to take the LO to the DR I think he has strep again and I don't want it my throat is already itchy he tested Neg. at the DR but u know what happen last time so we wait!! 
:nope:


----------



## Sis4Us

My nurse must have worked this past weekend cuz I haven't heard from her she must have had today off!!!

Oh well guess we will see what Tom Brings ALL I keep hearing is STEADY HORMONES!!!
:shrug:


----------



## Blueshoney

Katie-im at a loss for words that would even help right now. I am hoping for it too have just been a bit if spotting and nothing more

Afm-still spotting and no AF. There is not enough nor has there been to even spot my undies. Just when I wipe. With the temp drop yesterday I should have Af akready. I have never had this happen before. I wish Af will come already so I can start anew.


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I told you that was the answer you were going to get! I liked that someone said their thermometer was about to die. Maybe it's that too...did you check your thermometer later in the day to make sure it's working?

Blues-I'm sorry your temperature dropped again, but maybe it'll bounce back up. If you look at 'charts like mine', some do that. Here's to hoping. :friends: I know what you mean about hoping AF comes soon. It's so draining waiting and waiting...

I ate a ton of feta cheese dip with wheat thins tonight. It may be my last chance to eat it for a while if all goes as planned. I love you feta!!!! See you in 9 months. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I'm not a DING DING :dohh: I checked my temp 20mins later it changed and even checked under my arm it was Also changed!! 

Oh well my hormones are Ready Steady I guess just doenst make since I'm breaking out and have oily hair which means Hormone Imbalance according to every one !!! :shrug:
I'm super balanced Imbalanced!! :haha:

I've lost All hope in the 35+ thread it ain't what it use to be No helpful advice and a bunch of whinning I'll just stay here and wait for SPP to return!! :cry:


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - I am sorry about your steady temps and no answers!! I know that is frustrating... :hissy::gun:

Terri - How you feeling since the shot? You feeling like you are about to birth an egg???? Have you felt any different this cycle with the meds?

Blues - sorry about the spotting and no AF... our cycles are always the wonkiest when we really don't want them to be... FX it sorts itself out and you can get on to the next cycle!! :flower:

:hi: to all you other ladies - hope all is well in your world today...

AFM: temp back to normal - apparently something is up with the heating/cooling system in the building and was super humid the night of my temp spike...I almost had some hope there - then last night I had lots of cramps and just a tinge of spotting... so that is about right for 4-5 days before AF...hmmmm... even with crappy BD schedule - sometimes hope is hope... trying to keep a better attitude(my model is Terripeachy!!)... AF should arrive this weekend sometime... I am opening the pool at my house this weekend and after next week (yes I have to go to Chicago for three days - traveling will never end:nope:) I will be home for a while...


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Wish ~ How scary! I'm glad you are ok. :hugs:

Katie ~ I hope you are doing ok, hun. :hugs:

Sis ~ I feel the same way. The 35+ just isn't the same anymore. I haven't been getting on consistently the past few months, and when I do, a lot of times I forget to check this thread. Need to make it a better habit.

For those that don't visit the 35+ testing thread, I'll mention again here as an update. Sorry for those reading this twice. I O'ed on Mother's Day, so in the 2ww again now. Not sure how I feel about that. If it's another bfn, it'll be an extra sad one. But has the potential to be a really cool bfp. Didn't get to bd as much as I would have liked. Tried Friday night, and I wanted to try Saturday night too, but DH was stressed, tired and busy. He had to give a talk in church on Sunday and was totally focused on that. I had the strongest o pains late Saturday night and Sunday morning, so I think she came in the am sometime. Hopefully Friday night was enough!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I wasn't saying you were a ding ding, I just asked. I know for me, sometimes I get so caught up in problems, that I don't think of simple solutions (you know, the KISS method), so I just thought I'd throw it out there. Even if someone did say something about your temperatures, nothing can really change as a result, so you just go with it...know what I mean? Aside from your breakouts, oily hair and a mild scratchy throat, you're feeling ok, right? I hope your temperature goes haywire tomorrow (or today when you get up) and then you can rest easy. :) You know I love ya!

Wish-Too funny about having an attitude like me. Ugh...if you only knew. J/K. I try to keep a positive attitude about most things. It's how I stay looking young. :haha: So, I was fine on the meds, and I'm really happy about that. The Clomid seemed to make me really giddy. Hubs thought I was drunk (er, drinking) a couple nights because I was full of energy and just happy. I took the Ovidrel (hcg) shot last night and today I feel a little bloated. I did get my Wondfos in the mail yesterday and saw my very first positive test this morning. :wohoo: Yay!! I took a picture of it, so I can look at it and think positive thoughts. Hubs and I are doing a year in review photobook. That picture may make the cut. HA!!HA!!

Momof3-I hope you caught that egg on Friday night too!! A Mother's day BFP would be awesome. 

My only comment on the >35 group is it is what it is..I still go there and read, but since I'm still fairly new to this and don't take vitamins, acupuncture, never pregnant, I can't really help much over there. It's like a soap opera. I keep watching every day... :comp:


----------



## kfs1

Blues - You must be so frustrated. I hope it's a fluke and your temp shoots back up, or at the very least, AF just comes so you can get this cycle over with. In all honesty, I find my symptoms to be slightly different every month. Sometimes there's spotting before AF, other months nothing. Sometimes I have a lot of increased cm after O, other months nothing. I mean - it's enough to drive you mad.

Wish - I HATE that different environments can affect your temperature. I mean, totally out of our control, right? Hang in there and stay positive! (I'm jealous that you have a pool. :)

MomOf3 - Friday night sounds like good timing if you O'd Saturday/Sunday. Fx you catch that egg!

Terri - So, today's your day off and the IUI tomorrow, right? Woooohooo. You must be so excited! I check in on the >35 board as well but don't really have much to contribute either. 

AFM: Croooooosssshairs! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## ERosePW

Hi ladies! Getting ready to jet for work, but wanted to check in and say hello. If I miss anyone, it isn't because I don't adore you! :flower:

Sis, wow, your chart is still flatlined, interesting! Did you ever hear from your nurse?

Terri, glad the shots went fine! I'm sooo excited about your IUI tomorrow!!! You'll have to let me know if you have that same ovulation pain/bloating! I'm assuming you'll O sometime in the morning if you took the ovidrel last night. 

Radkat, I'm doing okay, thanks for asking! I caved and tested yesterday at 12dpo with a BFN, and this morning at 13dpo with a BFN. Not even a smidgen of a line, so not really holding out a lot of hope that there will be anything there tomorrow. Been pretty upset about it, even though tomorrow isn't here yet. I just really had high hopes this cycle. Urg. Are you still spotting??

Katie, I'm hoping you'll check in soon... I'm really hoping that the backache, cramping, and spotting were nothing. I feel like I've heard a lot of pregnant women getting that, and with your good betas, I want to believe that it's just some early pregnancy stuff going on. :hugs:

Wish, I'm sooo glad you're ok!! Sounds so scary. 

Kfs, yay for CHs!!! 

Momof3, hope you caught that eggie on Friday!! Fxd!

Blues, sorry to hear about your frustrations, I know that feeling all too well! 

I'm copying/pasting part of my own update from my ttc#1 thread so I don't have to re-type it all!

I'm feeling pretty discouraged today. I'm not losing hope completely, but I found myself feeling truly upset this morning. If this doesn't work, I'm thinking about changing my original plan from doing three IUIs before IVF, and instead just moving straight into IVF. I'm not rushing into that decision out of discouragement or anything, I'm really not. I always put lots of thought into big decisions like that, and there are a few things that got me to this. First off, I started thinking about timeframes... If I do another IUI next cycle and it fails, I won't be able to do another until Aug. The last couple weeks of June are end-of-qtr at work for me again, and it's an understanding that we aren't supposed to be taking off work during those weeks. Then my family is coming to visit for 2 weeks in Jul, and we'll be out of town for a week of that w/ them, then back to my house w/ them the other week. I wouldn't mind that break too much, but I'm turning 38 in Jul, and just not willing to do it if I can help it. Also, and one of the biggest things, is that when I asked DH his opinion on what he'd like to do if this IUI fails, and while he's normally like "Whatever you think is best, I'm totally fine with", this time, he only thought about it for a second before saying he'd love it if we went on to IVF. Since he's normally very laid back about this whole thing, the fact that he expressed this opinion, really meant a lot and made me realize just how ready he is. He made the comment that we've put 17 months and a loss into this, and he's seen me hopeful and then in tears so many times, and he feels like our next step should just be what we know has the highest percentage of working. I think I'm just so tired of rolling the dice every month. Anyway, I think we've probably settled on that, BUT I want to talk to my RE about it first (if AF comes), and see what her professional opinion is as well.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Yeah! Great for crosshairs...I think your wonky temp threw off FF, so I'm glad you ignored it so that you could get your crosshairs today.

ERose-I was excited to see your jump this morning, but sad when I saw the negative. I totally understand what you're going through, and I've been thinking the same thing about IUI/IVF. It's kind of like once you start, you might as well go all in. Of course, I haven't even given IUI a chance yet, but I think about what happens if it doesn't work and I've got 2 years on you of decrepit/scrambled eggs. if this cycle doesn't work for us, we'll probably try again in June and then do IVF in July. I have a motorcycle convention in Texas in early July and I have to go, so if we can work the timing around that, we could do it early, but if not, mid to late July would be best. I'm not going to think about it now (I'll just keep looking at my positive test). 

Blues-What's the latest?

Katie-Check in babe. I'm starting to worry a little. No late night beer posts, so maybe everything is ok and you're not drinking beer. But if everything is ok, you'd let us know because you know we're concerned. :friends: :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Erose sorry for the BFN :hugs: what was Ur DH count after wash?? I know I didn't get my BFP until my 5th IUI but his count was finally up!!
It is really hard to get PG w IUI cuz of the washing and other things in play way harder than people think so try not to get discouraged that it didn't work the first time!! If we had coverage on IVF we would have moved on sooner too but the cost is our major issue!!
Glad u and DH are on the same page it makes it so much easier!! :)

Terri wasn't saying u thought I was a DingDong was just saying I've been doing this so long I always check my BBT thermometer but I might get a new one just to have a back up!!
How's that HCG treating u I always got sick and tired the first day??

KFS1 yay for CH!!!

AFM still flat temps :shrug:

Happy Tuesday Everyone!!!


----------



## kfs1

erose - I'm still holding out hope for you this month. You're not out yet and that temp jump today was great. Hold off on testing again for a few days if you can. That being said, it's so great that you and your husband are on the same page. It sounds like he's really in this with you and he's right - you've been through a tough 17 months, including the loss, so why not take the big plunge immediately? Keep those lines of communication open, girl. You'll feel so much better knowing you are supported. :hugs:


----------



## Blueshoney

Just a quick update before I go to work. AF arrived finally while I slept with a vengeance! Being late with no BFP really messes with you. :( Now onto the next cycle.


----------



## Sis4Us

:hugs: Blues!!!

Has anyone heard from Kayotic?? She hasn't posted since the time she said she was having a lot of pain and a cyst?? Hope she's ok

U too Katie !!!! :hugs:


----------



## Radkat

Wish - That near miss sounds so scary! I'm glad you're OK. Here's my digression...Did anyone ever watch Quantum Leap (love that show)? He was going back in time to "put right what once went wrong". I think about that when there are near misses or something just works out when you could see how it could've been bad. You're around for a reason! Oh and super jealous of your pool. It's going to be 100 here all week. Ugh. 

Terri - Everything is just so exciting with this IUI stuff. Really excited for you. :thumbup:

Sis - Steady hormones sound like a good thing! I know it's weird when it's different though.

Blues - Sorry AF messed with you a bit this month. Like you say, new start. :flower:

Kfs - Hooray for crosshairs!

ERose - Sorry for the BFNs. That sucks. Maybe you've got a late implanter? It's really great that you and DH are on the same page and great that he spoke up with his opinion. It helps to not feel on your own with all these big decisions.


----------



## ERosePW

Sis4Us said:


> Erose sorry for the BFN :hugs: what was Ur DH count after wash?? I know I didn't get my BFP until my 5th IUI but his count was finally up!!
> It is really hard to get PG w IUI cuz of the washing and other things in play way harder than people think so try not to get discouraged that it didn't work the first time!! If we had coverage on IVF we would have moved on sooner too but the cost is our major issue!!
> Glad u and DH are on the same page it makes it so much easier!! :)

Sis, DH's count was something like 94M after the wash. What's weird is that his pre-wash count was 137M, but when he got his first SA several months ago, his count was 180M, so I'm not sure why the count went down to 137M this time. Although my RE said it could just be that we abstained longer before the first SA. I think we abstained for 4 days prior to his SA before, just because we didn't get a chance to BD for various reasons. But this time, we BD early in the day before doing the trigger shot... so basically, almost 48 hours prior to the IUI. She said that can make a difference. Anyway, is 94M a decent post-wash count? My RE didn't seem to have any issues with it. Thanks for your support, Sis. I'm not really too discouraged, because I had myself geared up for doing three IUIs anyway. I'm just a little sad since I had my hopes up, and with June and July being such busy months, I'm sorta feeling like IVF is the way to go, so that I don't lose even more time, and can finally get my first baby in my arms! lol


----------



## ERosePW

kfs, thanks for the kind words :flower: I haven't lost ALL hope, but my RE's instructions were to test at 14dpo (which is tomorrow) and give them a call. So I'll be testing tomorrow too, but to be honest, if there's no line, I just don't get the feeling that there would be one showing up much later than that. Although I have heard some girls not getting their BFPs until 15-17dpo and sometimes later, but my gut tells me that if its not there tomorrow, it probably isn't coming at all this cycle. I know it's not over until AF shows, but I just kinda feel like... eh... probably ain't happenin'. And yes, I agree, why not go ahead and take the big plunge! It's not like we've only been trying for six months.

Terri, I hear ya' girl... on ALL that. I just start to think, well yea, IUI can definitely work (it works for TONS of women), but what if I'm one of the ones it doesn't work for, and it turns out that IVF ends up being what brings us our little miracle anyway. Might as well just dive in, but especially because after my next cycle, I will have to take a couple cycles off. As for YOU though missy, I have a GOOD feeling that this IUI is gonna work for you! 

Radkat, it would be SO lovely if it was just implanting late... maybe the two temp drops were the little bean snuggling in, and then since it went back up today, perhaps the hcg will show up tomorrow. I guess we're gonna find out, lol. 

Well Blues, I'm sorry AF showed. :hugs: But like you said, now you can look forward to this next cycle!


----------



## Sis4Us

That's A SUPER Count Erose!!! :)

They like 10mil for the IUI and mine where all under 10 until my BFP cycle it was 11mil and my DR was shocked I got a BFP!!! :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

I think I saw Kayotic on the January Jellybeans thread when that outsider showed up here temporarily. I didn't see whether she said she was feeling bad though. I hope she's ok.

Thanks for the information on the count. Hopefully we'll be ok in the morning with a two day hold. 

I'm still bloated this afternoon, and my head has been burning up all day! I hope this only lasts a day.

And ERose-maybe there's a good reason why the nurse said not to test until tomorrow. I will look forward to your May surprise. hee hee. :friends:


----------



## Sis4Us

If u look at her recent post the one on here was her last one on 4/28 I think that's why I was worried!!
Hope everything is A OK!!!

Yea the HCG trigger always made me sick pee a lot and even have heightened smell just made me feel PG when I wasn't :nope:


----------



## ERosePW

Yea, Terri, I know.... I shouldn't already be counting myself out. When my temps started dropping though, and I got a BFN yesterday, I just automatically assumed, ok well this month is a bust. When I woke up this morning to a more normal temp, I have to admit, I got happy and jumped out of bed to test again, and that stupid BFN dashed all hope again. But like you said, maybe they see that 14-day thing in the largest percentage of their patients, so that's what they recommend. I just see SO many early BFPs on these forums, that its really hard to imagine it going from stark white, to a BFP overnight. But I guess it's gotta show up sometime, right? LOL The thing is, my December BFP was a very very faint line (SOO faint), and it showed up at 14-15dpo. It got darker for three days, and then started going the opposite direction. I dont know whether I'm just a late implanter, OR if that little bean just had an uphill battle to begin with. Who knows.


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, as far as cost, I actually have decent insurance that covers a portion of IVF, up to a certain amount. It's a lifetime max of $15k, and I have to meet my regular deductible (which I did after HSG and surgery!), so now they pay 90%, and I pay 10%. $15k doesn't sound like much considering the cost of fertility treatments, but the good news is, that they have contracted rates with my clinic. So for example... an IUI procedure costs $450, but my insurance has a contracted rate of around $225 w/ them (and then i pay 10% of that). When it comes to IVF, the clinic gave me an estimate of $15k, but my insurance would have a contracted rate of around $7500, so my portion would be $750. So although with those contracted rates, I can get more services than if I was paying full price, you still never know if the first one is going to take, and I'd want to go onto a 2nd one. The 2nd one is much cheaper, because they freeze whatever embryos are left, so the next one is only a few grand. So we would technically still be able to do a 2nd one. So anyway, sorry to ramble, but that is another reason that it might make sense to go straight into IVF for us. The IUIs, ultrasounds, meds, blood draws, other appts, etc, eventually add up, and I don't want to eat into too much of my funds, so that I have the ability to do a 2nd IVF if it comes to that.


----------



## moni77

Hey everyone!! Well its been a crazy week for me - spent in the hospital with a freak "periorbital cellulitus infection" - ie an infection around my right eye - a full week in the hospital on IV anitbiotics. Doing much better now - I was finally able to open my eye on Sunday. I call it my warmup for the next time I am in the hospital (when I am having my baby!!)

Anyways first of all Katie - NOOOOOO!!!!!! Hoping it is not true!

Terri - FXed for your IUI tomorrow. Glad you did the right order with the meds!

VJean - great pic and plan.

Erin - I hope get your BFP in the morning. If not, remember the IUIs only bring your chances up 20%. It will be tough - I remember my first IUI and it doesn't get any easier as you do more. If you move onto IVF - perhaps the timing will work out that we will be IVF buddies! FYI - they tend to start you on BC before the injectibles for the IVF cycle - so you can pretty much completely time it however you want.

Someone asked about ICSI - that is where they put the sperm directly into the eggs as opposed to reg IVF where they put the sperm and eggs in a dish and let them find there way together.

FXed to everyone this month! I'm sure I am out since I spent my fertile period in the hospital hooked up to an IV. We did get a good BD session in the night before I got the infection - it was so good I thought he had given me the black eye during it!! We were both relieved to know that it was an infection and not a rough sex injury - made quite an interesting story to the docs - yes well we were...you know...and I think his shoulder (or hip) might have pressed into my eye a little too hard.... I told my coworkers before I knew it was infection, that one of my cats jumped on my eye...


----------



## moni77

Erin - wow that is a great insurance plan!! I think the main reason we waited so long is that IUIs were covered and IVF is not.


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow Moni so sorry about your INJURY glad it wasn't :sex: Related!! :rofl:

Erose wow that is great Coverage if I had that I might have my twins by now!! :(

Terri GL in the AM


----------



## ERosePW

Moni, that would be cool if we were IVF cycle buddies!!! :) I'd love that. And yes, they mentioned the BCP when I called today, so I was thrilled with that, considering the busy Jun/July that I will have! 

I'll update tomorrow on my chat with the nurse I had today.... I'm about to fall asleep sitting here, lol.

Terri, GL tomorrow!!! Super excited for you!!! Update when you can. :flower:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Blues ~ I'm so sorry she showed. :hugs:

ERose ~ Sorry about the bfn's. Hopefully it was just too early, and you'll get a surprise soon. That's an awesome price for you to get IVF. My RE office quoted me a price of $3366.00 for IVF with my insurance. $750 sounds so nice! Hopefully I'll never need IVF though, with my price. Sounds like a good plan for you. I wish you all the best, you so deserve it! :flower:

Moni ~ Sorry about the infection and hospital stay. Glad you are feeling better now.

Terri ~ Once again, good luck tomorrow! Catch that egg. :thumbup:


----------



## Fezzle

ERose- sorry you're feeling down about the BFNs this cycle. I don't blame you for skipping ahead to IVF. To be honest, if it was available as an option to us, I would have been tempted to just start there rather than trying naturally when we started TTC!

moni- that eye infection sounds horrible. Glad it's all better now! And that it wasn't BD or cat related!

terri- wishing you lots of good luck! :dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my temp finally moved :) probably just took that many days of P I guess!! :shrug:

GL Terri 

Happy HUMP DAY Everyone!!!!


----------



## kfs1

erose - I see that you had a negative test this morning but WOW what a temp jump, huh? I'm having a really good feeling about this! Fx Fx Fx! And yes, I agree with you about all of the costs adding up to that 15K. I have the same lifetime max with my insurance. All of these tests definitely can be costly.

Moni - Wow - can't believe you were in the hospital for a week! How did you get the infection? And, haha, love that you told your co-workers that a cat jumped on your eye. :cat: I'm sure they were questioning that story. :) Glad you're doing better.

Blues - So sorry that AF showed. :hugs:

Terri - Good luck today! :happydance:

Hi Fezzle, Momof3, Sis, Wish, and everyone else.

AFM: We have dropoff! :spermy: SA deposited this morning. Wish - I realized that my boobs aren't big enough to use your method of transport so I just kept the sample between my legs as I was driving. :) They said my doc should have the results by 1 today. Hopefully she'll give them to me over the phone. Were you ladies able to get your results over the phone? I don't want to wait until Monday for my appt.


----------



## Wish4another1

kfs - yes you can get your results over the phone - I have both times! Legs - boobs whatever it takes to keep those :spermy: warm!!:haha:

Erose - wow on your temps and :growlmad: on that BFN!!! maybe its the progesterone that is messing with your temps...:hugs: I do wish I had some kinda insurance for fertility treatment - you and Terri have good plans!!

Sis - YAY for a temp rise - jeez - that was a weird week for you!!

Terri- :dust: to you!!! visualize egg n sperm meeting and snuggling in!!!

Moni - yikes on the eye problem!! Glad they were able to get it taken care of...but boo on not BD during the fertile week!! on to next cycle huh??

AFM: 8PDO... feeling good/no symptoms at all - temp went up a little but I attribute that to this crazy building I am sleeping in!!! going home tomorrow - 
Hope everyone has a GREAT day!! :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Yeah for drop off!! You should be able to get your results over the phone. I tried Wish's idea this morning and it just looked like I had one huge tit, and one small one. That wasn't working, so I just left it next to me in the car. It's cloudy, upper sixties this morning, so the temperature should be ok. 

ERose-Son of a...! I feel like cursing a lot today for some reason. hee hee. What is going on?? I'm sorry you had a BFN, but I still have a good feeling. Are you squinting at your tests? 

moni-I am SO glad you're ok. That sucks that you had to go to the hospital for a week. I am blaming you though because I put in my contact this morning, and my eye just kept watering and watering. I took it out, cleaned it, and put it back in, and I still have a haze in my eye. If I didn't read about your eye problem, I'm sure I would've been fine. You are such a wild woman...love the BD story. HA!!HA!!

Sis-Glad your temperature finally jumped up. All is well with the world.

Wish-Are you going to test early? I'm glad you're feeling good. At least somebody is. And I'm so happy you get to go home for a bit. It'll be nice to be in your own bed with your own bathroom.

I am a bloated mess today. I was stuck in traffic for two hours going home last night, and then today I had to go drop off the sample, and I was stuck in traffic again! Of course, I was freaking out on the inside, and trying to listen to my gospel tunes so I would relax. hee hee. It didn't work, but I did get to the building right on time. Now I sit at work for an hour and then return. :wacko: I need a valium. I better take one now while I'm not pregnant. J/K.

Next report will be after lunch!


----------



## ERosePW

Sis, wuhu on the temp jump! Nice to know you aren't dead. ;)

kfs, yep, holy temp spike for me, and yet, still a BFN. I was sad. :( I went into the bathroom thinking, maybe after I pee on this stick, it will be the end of all the worrying and planning, and the beginning of something new. Nope. Blah. But thanks for still being positive for me! I can't imagine that any kind of line is going to show up after today though. 

Terri, GL today! I'm super excited! I didn't take my DH's sample. He just went into the clinic and did it there. That was my clinic's preference, although they do give the option... But I think he has this paranoia that it's gonna get ruined somehow on its way to the clinic and show a bad number, HA! :haha: Men. It's fine with me though. Well, at least you know with the bloating that your meds are working. :)

Wish, i'm not actually taking P. My RE tests P exactly seven days after the IUI, and if it's within normal range, she doesn't give P supps. My number was 21, which she said was in normal range (and since our expert resident, Sis, confirmed that, I felt okay with it :winkwink:). So I have no idea what the spike is about since I'm still getting BFNs. Dangit. So remind me, when do you get to go home for good?

Fezzle, don't you worry girly, you'll get a BFP on your own soon!

MomOf3, I wonder if either your clinic charges more for IVF, or if your insurance just pays a smaller percentage. It could be either, I guess. Still not a bad price considering how expensive it is without insurance! But I doubt you'll even need to go there. :thumbup:


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, AFM.... I was still upset about the BFN this morning. Funny how even when my hopes go down, I still can't help but be hopeful the next morning. Oh, and yes Terri, I was a squinter this morning. :( Nothing. And I can't imagine how any line is going to magically appear tomorrow at 15dpo. I don't even remotely feel AF coming at all though. I know it's still early, but I mean, I'm just not even getting my usuall pre-AF symptoms... light cramping, a tiny bit of bloating, but mostly the brown spotting I get for a few days prior. I looked at all my other charts, and the latest that spotting has EVER arrived, is cd27. It has come as early as cd24 during shorter cycles, but never later than cd27. Today is cd26. But then again, the Femara might change things. The Clomid didn't seem to change my spotting pattern, but who knows about Femara.

IVF seminar is tonight. Glad I called yesterday, or the next one would've been June 15th. DH and I are heading over after work to at least get that out of the way since it's required of my RE.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi everyone,
I'm so sorry I went MIA. I kind of went MIA, in general, from everything since I started spotting. The spotting, cramping and backache have been coming and going each day and everytime it'd start, I'd prepare myself for "Here we go." And when it would stop, I felt relief, but it was like I was constantly holding my breath, waiting for it to start again. Just back and forth emotionally, not being able to settle anywhere and move forward. 

But when I woke up with very strong cramps and pink spotting today, I finally called my doctor to inform her and she wanted me in for an ultrasound. I can't believe it, but there was a sweet little blob in there, with a nice heartbeat (111 bpm) and measuring on schedule (6 weeks)! We still don't know what is causing the spotting, so I have to go back on Monday for my original appointment to recheck everything. 

I'm so happy and relieved and feel so lucky and am totally exhausted from all the worry. I promise to catch up with everyone's progress once I get some rest and can regroup!

Sending much love to all of you! Thanks for all the support and listening ears. <3


----------



## kfs1

Katie - That's such great news!!! I thought it was so bizarre because you had such great numbers. Yay yay yay! :happydance: Breathe, relax, and enjoy. Your doctor will get to the bottom of that spotting for sure.


----------



## Wish4another1

Katie :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::laugh2::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

That is absolutely the best news!!!!!!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm so Happy for u Katie :happydance: !!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-Oh! What a huge sigh of relief! I agree with Wish (all that dancing and running back and forth). I'm so happy everything is going to be ok. Hope you didn't drink the entire bottle of chardonnay. Did you? hee hee.

ERose-I think our insurances are the same, although I thought I had 25k lifetime maximum, but I'll have to check again because I can't remember. Good call on going to the seminar and finding out about it anyway. I have a feeling I'm right behind you.

I say that because, drum roll please,...hubs had 8M :spermy: pre wash, but only 2.5M afterwards. It only takes one, and those 2.5M are the strongest champions, so we'll hope and pray for the best, but they said that they like to see around 3M. His other numbers were great (motility, morphology), but the concentration was just low. He was a nervous wreck this morning..I guess the excitement and wanting everything to be great was freaking him out a bit. The test only took a few minutes, I laid down for 10, and then I came back to work. I'm still feeling so bloated though. I hope this bloating goes away tonight or tomorrow. I feel like I can't laugh (I laugh from my stomach), and it feels sore and full. Now I wait. :coffee:


----------



## moni77

Yay Katie!!! :happydance:

Terri - FXed that the magic one was there. The bloating will prob last another 1/2 day or so.

Erin - glad you got the class in - I missed mine last week but have already rescheduled it for the end of the month. THey seem to do them every couple of weeks at my clinic.

KFs - did you get those results?

AFM - they don't know what caused the infection since it didn't go into my blood - which is a good thing. Terri - sorry I caused you discomfort hopefully you are feeling better by now! And yes - most likely onto next month!


----------



## ERosePW

Katie!! yay, i just knew it! Your numbers were so good, and I've heard of so many women having spotting/cramping/backache during pregnancy, that it just didn't seem like a CP to me. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: So glad you jumped on here to confirm that! Whew! 

Terri, I recall that bloating and discomfort all too well. I was sorta miserable, to be honest. I came back to work and sat through a meeting wishing I could go home and throw on a giant t-shirt and take some Ibuprofen. I suppose the t-shirt thing was an option if I had just taken the day off, lol. But the Ibuprofen was a no-no. So I was extremely uncomfortable most of the day. Tylenol didn't do jack sh!t. Sorry about DH's numbers, dangit. But like you said, it only takes one swimmer to make a baby!

Oh yes, I think I forgot to update you guys on the convo I had with the nurse yesterday (posted on my other thread, but not this one). In my head, I was thinking I could just call them up and say I want my next cycle to be an IVF cycle, and they'd write the scripts for the drugs for me and schedule the procedures. But its actually quite a process. My RE requires that we attend this IVF seminar that they only hold once a month (lucky I called yesterday, because the next one isn't until 6/15!). Then I'll have the IVF consult with my RE on May 28. I was starting to get a little upset though, because as far as cycle timing, that was still going to put me into Aug since I couldn't do much at the end of June or mid-end of July. But she said they can put me on BCP for a couple weeks if I need, so that they can manipulate my cycle to start/end when I'm ready (which is supposed to be good anyway, because it calms the ovaries down after several medicated cycles and gives them a fresh start). I have to discuss all that w/the RE, and I'm hoping we can plan on getting starting beginning of July, so that the main stuff is all done by the time my family arrives. So I'm hoping we can work that out. In the meantime, I won't let this next cycle go to waste. I'll go ahead and do another IUI cycle when AF arrives.


----------



## ttcinseattle

Hi all! I don't think I'm the stalker you were talking about, but I have definitely been stalking! I don't feel right popping in here too often because when it really came down to it, despite a CP due to low progesterone, I still got my sticky bean incredibly quickly. However, I was so hopeful for some of you women and excited to celebrate your own sticky beans, that I've stuck around patiently watching. I'm especially looking at you Terri and ERose, who had amazing charts the month I got my BFP, and Radkat, who was BFing and TTC just like I was :)

Anyway, I can't help but write in today! Katie, I was so excited for you, and have been clinging to hope that things might still be okay, I couldn't be happier to read today that they are! Screw that super scary bleeding for stressing you out. I hope they figure it our quickly, but even more importantly I hope that little blob continues to thrive in there! So so so happy for you. 

Terri, sending those little soldiers good vibes on finding their way today! I will most definitely be ninjaing your chart over the next couple of weeks. Can't wait to see a nice green line at the end!

ERose, I practically danced this morning when I saw your temp spike. I know you're trying to be realistic and not get your hopes up since you still have a BFN but that chart looks gooooood. I really think they should give you a blood HCG. Really hoping that your body is just a little slower to show positives, and that the dip was your little bean getting extra snug in there. I was the one who had a huge temp drop (to coverline) the morning I got my first super faint BFP, so I'm a huge believer in the implantation drop. I'm also quick with the HCG, so don't take my early positive (I'm positive at 11dpo it seems) to mean there's no hope for you. I am soooo hopeful for you still this cycle. And if it doesn't work, I am extra happy for you to move onto IVF right away with insurance like that! 

I will be stalking until you're pregnant, chicas!


----------



## ERosePW

ttc, you are so sweet! Thanks for the kind words. :flower: So glad you checked in, and SOO happy things are going well for you!! I hope you're having a GREAT pregnancy! Can't wait to hear when LO is born! :baby:

Moni, have you decided if you'll be starting IVF in July, or are you waiting until Aug? I know you'd been mentioning the Jul/Aug timeframe, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## Fezzle

Katie- so relieved to hear your news! I hope the spotting is just one of those things that doesn't actually mean any problems. I know someone else who had been on a testing thread with me who had lots of spotting from a subchorionic hematoma during the first tri, but she and her bean were fine and it went away. 

terri- fx! I hope that one special sperm found his way! 

ttcinseattle- hi and glad your pregnancy is going well!

ERose- glad you can control your cycles to make the most of the timing!


----------



## Radkat

Katie! I'm so glad that you went to the dr and you got to hear a heartbeat! Amazing! Very happy for you. :happydance:

Sis - Glad you finally got a jump! 

ERose - I have to agree that your chart looks fab. But sometimes we just have a feeling this isn't the month. I'm glad you got the IVF thing rolling and that you get to do another IUI next month. 

Terri - Doesn't it just figure that you'd hit traffic on a very important day? Glad you weren't late, but sorry for the extra hassle. Sounds like the procedure wasn't bad. Hope the bloating subsides soon. 

Kfs - Any SA news? 

Seattle - Good to hear from you! Glad all is well with you and LO.

AFM - Nothing too much going on here. Just planning for my vacation during O week. With the thermometer, OPKs, vitamins, Preseed, etc. to take with me, it's quite an addition to my normal packing list. More than just bring enough underwear and don't forget a swimsuit. :dohh:


----------



## moni77

ERosePW said:


> ttc, you are so sweet! Thanks for the kind words. :flower: So glad you checked in, and SOO happy things are going well for you!! I hope you're having a GREAT pregnancy! Can't wait to hear when LO is born! :baby:
> 
> Moni, have you decided if you'll be starting IVF in July, or are you waiting until Aug? I know you'd been mentioning the Jul/Aug timeframe, but I wasn't sure.

I had a couple of questions I planned on asking during the class - ie how much bed rest is needed and the timing of the monitoring, etc. Plus I have that flight at the end of July, so should I wait until after (Dr recently said flying is not harmful.) My plan is to hopefully start the meds in July with an early-mid august retrieval and implantation. The doc wants me on BC for 3 weeks before beginning the injectables - so I was figuring get that done in July, the day I am back from vacation (or while I am there depending on the monitoring schedule) start the injectables - I'd like to get as much done in July as possible.


----------



## Sis4Us

:hi: TTCinseattle!!!!

Terri it only takes one :spermy: but I know all to well how it is to hear those low numbers my Dr likes 10mil+ and I didnt get my BFP until his count was over that so I think he's right but I've seen BFPs w less so FX!!!!
Does Ur DH take any Supps and wear boxers??

Radkat GL w O on Vaca!!

I took a test a BFN of course!!! :(
So my flat chart is nothing to write home about!!!


----------



## kfs1

DH had 17 million (which my doc said is low) and low motility. 

One tube, fibroid, low & slow sperm :(


----------



## Sis4Us

17mil isn't horrible KFS1 is he taking any Supps?? Does he wear Boxers anything to cool down the Bits is good!!! Hang in there love


----------



## kfs1

No supps & boxer briefs. I just thought in my head (stupidly) that he's have super-sperm since he has such a big family.


----------



## Wish4another1

kfs - I definately think we were destined to meet... we are the one tube wonders!!! and our men have :spermy: issues... BIG :hug: from me to you... I know hearing that news is not good for our minds or hearts...
but hang in there lady... there are things to do that can improve his numbers - mine takes fertilaid for men - and even if it doesn't help us get pg - it really increase my DH's sex drive...which I appreciate :blush: I have heard zinc helps with :spermy: - but Sis knows supps better than me...

:drunk: we will make it through!! :flower:

Terri - I know those numbers probably weren't what you were hoping - but hey they don't have far to travel - so no worries... I hope your bloating goes down and you feel back to "normal" tomorrow :flower:

Sis - Sorry for the big ole stinky BFN... maybe too early??? you know your body best...:hugs: i know there is a sticky bean in your future...

Radkat - good luck on vacation with the O - here's to lots of :sex:!!!! 
:happydance:

Erose - sorry I messed up on the progesterone - I forgot yours was ok... dang it - was hoping for an easy explanation - but never seems to be during these TTC journeys - hope your BFP is tomorrow am!!

:hi: Seattle - glad to see your pregnancy is going smoothly!!! 
:howdy: to you other oldies but goodies :thumbup:

AFM: packing up tonight so I can check out in the morning - only problem is I have to teach until 1300 (1pm) then I can start on the road...but atleast I will be home at bedtime... maybe before dark... just depends on when they let me leave... 
Have a great night ladies!!!!!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-No, hubs isn't on supplements, but he does wear the boxer briefs like kfs1's hubs.

kfs1-Don't feel bad. My hubs had 16M the first time around. Like the people said today, it only takes one, and maybe you just need some assistance. Chin up!!

ttcinseattle-You can stop here anytime!! Glad to hear you are still stalking and that everything is going right in your world and belly! I remember that coverline drop very well. It always gives me hope because I "know" you. hee hee. 

Wish-Whenever you head home, please be careful!! Enjoy the ride.

Radkat-Enjoy your vacation and have fun with all your extra supplies! 

I have just been laying around all afternoon. I hope I feel better tomorrow. I feel like a koala with a pouch.


----------



## Mischief

Hi, ladies! Thanks for the invite, Sis! I hope y'all are well!

I've been MIA with school and STAAR testing (barf), and I even stopped taking my temp for a few months-too much stress! I'm back on track now and planning for IUI next cycle. Nervous and excited! Anyone have any tips??? :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Mischief!!! :hi:

I'm sure being a teacher right now is tough I'm sure u are looking forward to Summer as much as my Boys!! :)

I would say for the IUI listen to your Dr make sure DH wears boxers the week b4 IUI and drinks plenty of water!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri boxer brief don't really let the BOYS breath I would make him switch to Boxers or go Commando!!! :haha: hope u feel better Tom!!

My DH started wearing Boxer briefs cuz his Varicocele was causing pain and his urologist suggested it well his count went from 115mil to 44mil!! :nope:

Like Wish said Fertility Aid is good my DH took Fertility Blend from GNC!! Also My DH takes super hot showers so we cut the temp down especially the week of IUI and no GYM the day b4 or day of!!
HTH

AFM I just threw up my dinner :sick: not sure what's up I started to paint the game room and got HOT so I stopped cuz I felt Ill tried to cool of and eat but that didn't stay down :nope:
I do feel better now though!!


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Mischief and welcome. I just had my first IUI this morning, so you're right on track with a few of us. No tips here. It's really quick. I would take a pad with you to put on because some nutrient broth may leak out after the procedure. If you read back maybe 2-3pages I wrote all I know about it. Hee hee. 

Sis-Oh my! Should I get excited?


----------



## terripeachy

I'm not feeling good today. My temperature did not jump up like I thought it should. I took the trigger shot on Monday night, so 36 hours later should have been when my follicle ruptured and forced the egg out. Now I'm not sure what's happening.

It is making me think that I need to just go on and do IVF. Enough of this "timing" stuff. That's for the birds. :ignore: :rain:


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Ugh. I'm sorry that you're not feeling positive and that you were so uncomfortable yesterday. Has the bloating gone down at least? I have no idea what's supposed to happen for you but it definitely sounds like a frustrating process. I hope you get some answers from your doc today. :hugs:

TTC - Just saying hi! :hi: Glad everything is going well for you. Drop in anytime.

erose - Patiently awaiting your temp for the day... :coffee:

moni/erose/terri - You ladies make sure to stick together if you go the IVF route. I see triple pregnancies in the near future. 

Radkat - Don't you love having to pack all of the fertility gear? haha. Where are you going on vacation? 

Sis - Hmmm. So, you threw up, huh? What are you thinking? Patiently awaiting your temp, too... :coffee:

Wish - We were destined to meet for sure! Us one-tubers have to stick together. Glad you're finally able to head home today.

Mischief - Just saying hi! As a teacher, you must be relieved that summer's coming. I know my husband is.

AFM: Thanks for all of the kind words and the tips about fertilaid and boxers. It just would have been nice to have ONE test come back with normal results. I mean wtf? But my doctor did not seem surprised at all and if anything, seemed almost happy in a way that we found something that's treatable. My husband did not seem phased. He's the complete opposite of me - I do all of the worrying. Anyway, appointment is on Monday so I'm looking forward to coming up with a solid plan.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Hopefully I can remember what everyone had said and what my responses were going to be!

Katie ~ I'm so glad all is well with your pregnancy after all! :happydance:

Terri ~ Sorry about the low numbers, but hopefully that lucky sperm was in there and all will work out well. :winkwink:

Kfs ~ Sorry about the sa results. :hugs:

Ttcinseattle ~ Good to see you! Glad all is well with you. :flower:

ERose ~ How much is IVF normally without insurance?

With all the talk about sa's recently, I got to thinking yesterday that if this month doesn't work out, getting my DH to do a sa. I used to get pg so easily, but it's been 7 years since I last got pg. And this time so far since August, I have 6 failed cycles, 7 if current cycle is also bfn, one cycle where I did not O, and 3 cycles where we took a break. I've been through 10.5 cycles since August 4! One of the break cycles, we DTD unprotected because DH wasn't thinking I guess, and I wasn't going to remind him, right before o, and still didn't get pg. So technically, one of those break cycles, could have been a chance. DH will be 43 in July, so I want to check that out in case his sperm have diminished in the last 7 years. Actually won't know if any diminishing happened since he's never done a sa before. We never got there since I always at least got pg. Any issue we had was obviously me and my LPD. But, at least it will tell us what his sperm are like now. Sorry for my rambling. :haha:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Sis ~ Sorry about the throwing up. :hugs: That is never fun. I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Sis4Us

Feeling a Lil better this AM I think the smoothie didn't mix well w my Salad!! :nope:
My temps are back to the norm and I got a BFN so no hope there oh well !
It did get really cold here last nite so FX that lowered my temps but I'm not holding my breath!

Terri do u feel less bloated less pain if so u probably Od FX ur temp was just off this Am!! :)

:hi: to everyone else!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Momof3-It can't hurt to get a SA, and if it will make you feel better, go for it!

Sis-Yeah, there is much less bloating today and I am actually feeling better. Whatever is going to happen is going to happen. I just know what I'm doing next time if I need it.

Now I can focus on my crab feast (it's Saturday!)and hubs' birthday tomorrow. That's more fun to think about right now. My sisters are coming to town tomorrow night and will be leaving Sunday night. I haven't seen them since Christmas. yay!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sounds like a Plan Terri its always nice to get away from the TWW waiting game it's the worse I think !!

Look at me looking for lines when I know the chances are slim to none and my chart throwing me for a Loop among other things!! :nope:

I'm glad u are feeling better!!! :hugs:
U might want to think about getting a BBT thermometer so u can see the Lil jumps here and there it makes a big Difference !!
Also u might want to wait a day to see if u get that temp jump on your own b4 u start the P did u call your nurse to let her know your temp is still the same??


----------



## ERosePW

Hi Mischief, nice to see you! GL with the IUI! I had mine 15 days ago. Unfortunately BFN here. AF still hasn't arrived, but I feel her coming on for sure!

kfs, terri..... A girl in my TTC#1 thread had her DH's sperm count quadruple after a few months of taking Fertileaid, which I think Wish mentioned. He went from 11M to 44M or something like that (I'd have to go back and look). It may have gone down again on her most recent IUI, but I honestly can't recall off the top of my head. I just know I've heard great things about it. Another girl on that thread said her DH has been taking Clomid (which I didn't even know could be used as a treatment for sperm count) since November, and his skyrocketed....? Anyway, just don't lose hope, because like Sis and Wish said, there are lots of ways to boost it.

Oh, and Terri, I'm sorry your temp didn't jump today. With all the bloating you had and everything, it sounded like you really did O. So, you're supposed to start taking the P supps soon? Did they already test your P before this? I dont know, I was glad my RE wanted to do a blood test before giving me supps because I wanted them to confirm the ovulation and also see whether my body produced enough P on its own. But that's just my curious nature. 

MomOf3, the prices my RE was quoting me without insurance were anywhere from $13,500 up to $17,000, depending on if you did any of the other assisted techniques they have. I think Moni mentioned ICSI, which is where they inject the sperm directly into the egg instead of just letting them hang out in the dish together and finding each other :winkwink:. And then there's something else where if the outer layer of the fertilized egg is very thick, they can take some of that outer layer off before transferring it, so that it has a better chance of implanting successfully... something like that. I just learned some of this stuff last night at the IVF seminar actually, lol.


----------



## ERosePW

Sis4Us said:


> Look at me looking for lines when I know the chances are slim to none and my chart throwing me for a Loop among other things!! :nope:

Big :hugs: to you Sis. I'd be looking for lines too, I'm sure! Isn't that what most of us spend half our time doing. Don't give up on this cycle though... you're still only 10dpo.


----------



## terripeachy

No, I didn't call anyone. :cry: I'm not going to stress just yet. I didn't even use opks this time because I was trying to be relaxed-HA! If I don't have a jump tomorrow, I'm taking an OPK. I also started the progesterone this morning. I'll take another tonight. Maybe that will boost my temperature. The center never tested my progesterone, and I'm guessing it is because they give everyone pills, so why bother.

Yeah, ERose, I saw beaglemom on an assisted conception board, with her wonderful statistics. :) I'll ask hubs if he would be willing to take fertilaid for next time. Yeah, it would be good to get in his system now, but I'm not going to ask him until we find out about this cycle.


----------



## ERosePW

I have seen that a lot... most REs giving P supps without even knowing whether the patient is low on it or not. My RE doesn't give them unless her patient is low on it, so I have not been taking them since it was in normal range. If I had gotten a BFP, she would've done another P test at the same time as testing my hcg to make sure my P was still where it needed to be. Is my RE the only one out there that does it like that? 

Yes, it was beagelmom. :) Ya know, I haven't checked out the assisted conception forums yet. I've been chatting with her for quite some time on our TTC#1 threads that she's been starting each month, and she did mention some IUI threads, but I never did check them out. I think I will probably start getting involved in the IVF threads though. Its so much more involved, that it might be good to chat with some of those ladies, read success stories, whatever.


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri if u take a OPK it will be ++++ due to the HCG and the P will bring your temp up that's why I always wait to take it a few days after my temp jump to verify I Od!! HTH

Erose I think most DR give P w Assisted Conception cuz it was a altered cycle basically but ifu don't need it I wouldn't bother the Vag bullets Sux!! :haha:
Plus u get symptoms from the P so u never know what's what!!

Going to work on the game room since I didn't get far last nite due to feeling sick!!


----------



## Fezzle

terri- sorry your temperature didn't jump- fx for tomorrow! 

sis- glad you're feeling better! And still early to see that line! 

kfs- sorry the SA results weren't better. I hope some of these suggestions help- it's good that your Dr sounds optimistic about improvements!

AFM- I don't know what my body is doing. I don't know if or when I ovulated since I think my temps are all over the place due to being on holiday last week and temping vaginally for the first time this month, plus my times haven't been as consistent. But today I've had cramps and brown spotting when I wipe, and yesterday I felt really emotional. Tues I felt really sick (headache and nausea), so I wonder if AF is coming early- or if I've had another anovulatory cycle that's just ending early.


----------



## nessaw

Katie that's such fantastic news!
Hi all.x


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-Hmmm..i was thinking that your temps would stay up and you'd get crosshairs too. Very interesting. This time you're on a stronger dose of metformin, right? Sorry you are totally in limbo. That has to be irritating. Guess you'll find out in a couple days, huh?

Thanks Sis-You always know how to make me feel better. Now I won't worry about the OPK and just save it for next time. 

ERose-I didn't join any of the Assisted Conception threads, I was just looking around. There was a May IUI one, but I'm not going to join it. I'm not being mean, but I hate reading through all the quotes upon quotes that people do :haha:, so I'll wait for the next one, perhaps. It's not a bad idea to check out the IVF stuff. There is a lot of good information out there.


----------



## Fezzle

I know- I put in some fake high temps for the next couple days and FF isn't giving me anything. I went up to 1000mg of Metformin early this cycle. At least it's making for an interesting "TWW". I'd rather take this than another long cycle where it looks like I ovulated and then don't get either AF or a BFP.


----------



## Sis4Us

Fezzle I would say discard the high temps at the beginning of your chart!! :shrug:

Well I just got a call from my Hollistic Dr and just as I expected I have MTHFR the AC1298 kind(2 variants)that only 30% of the population carry !!! :(
Why didn't my DR run this like they should have I might still be PG !!! :nope:

Off to do more research


----------



## ERosePW

Sis4Us said:


> Fezzle I would say discard the high temps at the beginning of your chart!! :shrug:
> 
> Well I just got a call from my Hollistic Dr and just as I expected I have MTHFR the AC1298 kind(2 variants)that only 30% of the population carry !!! :(
> Why didn't my DR run this like they should have I might still be PG !!! :nope:
> 
> Off to do more research

Oh Sis, I'm so sorry to hear this. I didn't know what this was, so I just now googled after reading your post. Do you have any of the symptoms? Is there a treatment for this while PG then?? I wonder if this is something that was included with all my genetic testing the first day I saw my RE. There were so many things on the list and I didn't recognize hardly ANY of them.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes u should have been tested !!!

When I looked back over my test after my MC I noticed mine wasn't done cuz the old DR didn't send in enough samples it has to be seperate!!!

Yes to the symptoms I've been having issues since DS2 Was born went to a ton of Dr that just gave me Meds 
Finally found out about my Thyriod a yr ago and thought that was it but I still have symptoms so I'm glad I asked to be tested plus it might help my Mom and Sis too since its inherited!!

Oh and I've been taking a ton of Folic Acid for TTC and my body can't process it so that's not good!! :nope:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I was tested for that and Lenka's from my TWW thread she had it or was on the border (if there is such a thing). I'll ask her again what her doctor said. What kind of symptoms do you have with that? Let us know what you find out. 

Fezzle-true about your chart. Sooner or later you will get the perfect combo of meds. 

AFM-just relaxing again tonight. I got my toes painted so I'm ready for the party and I got some new clothes. Of course, I'm like 'will you be able to tell I'm preggers with this shirt? Will the print hide anything?' Ha ha. Some moments I'm feeling really positive.


----------



## ERosePW

Fezzle said:


> I know- I put in some fake high temps for the next couple days and FF isn't giving me anything. I went up to 1000mg of Metformin early this cycle. At least it's making for an interesting "TWW". I'd rather take this than another long cycle where it looks like I ovulated and then don't get either AF or a BFP.

It looks to me like you could've O'd! Maybe like sis said, you could remove some of those earlier higher temps and just see what FF does. I'm assuming you didn't use OPKs?


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> Sis-I was tested for that and Lenka's from my TWW thread she had it or was on the border (if there is such a thing). I'll ask her again what her doctor said. What kind of symptoms do you have with that? Let us know what you find out.
> 
> Fezzle-true about your chart. Sooner or later you will get the perfect combo of meds.
> 
> AFM-just relaxing again tonight. I got my toes painted so I'm ready for the party and I got some new clothes. Of course, I'm like 'will you be able to tell I'm preggers with this shirt? Will the print hide anything?' Ha ha. Some moments I'm feeling really positive.

Terri, gooood!!! Stay positive and optimistic! That's the best way to be. :thumbup: Watch your temp probably jump up tomorrow. And even if it doesn't right away, it could just be that you didn't produce enough P after O, and since you're using the P supps, that takes care of that. :) Visualize sperm meeting egg. Positive thoughts bring positive things!!


----------



## Sis4Us

There is no such thing as Borderline u either have the Gene or u don't most people carry one Variant I have 2 one from each parent Lucky me!!! ;)

I have a ton of Syptoms Inflamation Depression Anxiety Iriitable to which they gave me a ton of pain meds and Psych meds after DS2 only to build up toxins in my body cuz I can't process that stuff!!! :nope:
It's gonna take a long time to undue all the damage I'm sure :(

Recurrent MC and Preeclampsia too


----------



## Radkat

Sorry for the MTHFR dx, Sis. Hope your dr can help you figure out what to do next.


----------



## Fezzle

Sis- sorry about having that MTHFR gene, and that it hasn't been found before now! 

Thanks all, especially Sis- I deleted the early temps and FF gave me crosshairs now! I know having crosshairs isn't going to make me pregnant if I'm not, but it does make things easier to keep track of. I'm still having spotting though- brown when I wipe.

Also- no, I gave up on OPKs awhile ago because I never got positive ones. I tried the CB digital and never even got a flashing smiley, and the CBFM too where I would get highs but no peaks. I might try them again some day if I'm more sure I'm ovulating. I was on holiday last week so was trying to keep fertile time less stressful though.


----------



## kfs1

Sis  Im so sorry about those test results, and am shocked that they did not test for this earlier. I mean, how could that happen? What does this mean exactly for you? Im so, so sorry  what a huge blow. I only pray that youll be able to treat this and that its the answer to all of your issues. :hugs:

Terri  I see a temp jump, girl. How are you feeling today? Happy Birthday to your husband and I hope you have a GREAT time with your sisters and at the crabfeast (sooooo jealous of that). Is your birthday on Saturday?

Fezzle  Hooray for crosshairs!

Momof3  I say if you have any doubt, go and get the SA done for sure. Im mad at myself for not going to see an RE sooner. I could already be in my next stage of treatment already! 

Erose  Thanks for the info about fertilaid. That gives me some hope.

Hi everyone else!

AFM: Feeling good about my temps so far, not that that means anything of course. Weve all had those wonderful looking charts that tank close to the witchs arrival. :wacko:


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Yeah, your temps are steadily climbing and they look great. hee hee. Don't think about the dramatic drop just yet. Its' way too early for that. My bday is on Monday. Drive down tomorrow morning and come eat crabs with us! You're more than welcome. We're actually going to Annapolis I'll pass you the restaurant name if you want to come! It'll be a fun day trip and the weather is supposed to be awesome. Afterwards, you can head to the racetrack for the Preakness and then mosey on home. They say MD is for crabs and horses, so this weekend is perfect for enjoying my state!

Yes, I'm so happy my temp jumped today. I feel good. I took another IC and it's getting faint. Most internet talk says that the trigger lasts about 7 days, but mine is rapidly leaving. I am hoping my body is just good at metabolizing strange stuff, but I hope it knows how to get it back in a few weeks. hee hee.

Blues-Happy Birthday to you and your twin, and maybe a new niece or nephew. You can come to the crab feast too if the baby isn't born yet!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

TGIF!!!!!

Kfs1 fX!!!!

Fezzle yay for CH!!!

Terri yay for temp jump!!!

AFM still in limbo land been reading looks like I will have to clean up my diet stay away from All toxins take methylated vitamins and go from there!!

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-So what does it really mean? Can something serious happen to you because you have that gene?

Fezzle-I got really excited when I saw your crosshairs. Yeah! You had no idea you were already 9dpo. hee hee. I love surprises like that.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - oh how I WISH I could come down. I love seafood and watching horse races is sooooo much fun. Sounds like the perfect weekend for sure.

Sis - what kinds of things do you have to eliminate from your diet? I will find out the results of my bloods on Monday. Can't even remember what they're testing for but it was a TON of stuff. I'm kinda nervous - hope to have some good news.

Question: Do you ladies ask for copies of all of these tests for your records?


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, YAY for temp jump! I had a feeling it would do that! Nice timing too, I think. You had over a million swimmers (can't remember your exact number) injected about as close to those tubes as they can possibly get, and then shortly after, eggie came to say "hello handsome" to one lucky swimmer. :winkwink:

Fezzle, I know that feeling about getting CHs! Makes you feel like you have a better of picture of what's going on in there, and it certainly makes the TWW much more fun. :)

kfs, you'll have to let us know how your results are on Mon. Since we're a bunch of sharers, you can always get good info from the girls on here, hehe. I actually do have copies of a lot of my records, but mostly because when I got my OB records (which also contained the SA results, the HSG results, and some blood testing), to give to my RE, I kept copies for myself. Anything that has happened since I started at my RE, I dont have at the moment, but I've written down everything they've told me (or sometimes I had to specifically ask), so that I could ask the ladies here their opinion. But I will most likely get copies of all that at some point as well. But really only because its easier to remember that way, and you never know if you might read through an u/s report and see something interesting that you didnt think to ask before. ;)

Sis, do you have an appt with your RE to discuss this new finding? I was reading that there are different meds for it too, but I wasn't sure if any of it was safe after becoming PG, but perhaps this will be the final answer in getting you your sticky bean!

AFM, I normally get brown spotting a few days before AF, but this time, I've had bright red spotting, and not just a little. Hardly any comes out on the little pantyliner, so it's mostly when I wipe. But it's every time I go to the bathroom. I feel a little crampy, but not my usual AF cramps. My temps are still up. This is definitely a strange ending to a cycle, and very different from any I've ever had. I guess from the different drugs or something, I don't know. I took HPTs up to yesterday, but I don't even have any left today. I def feel like AF should be coming, and in a different life, I would probably consider this part of AF. I always hate being in limbo and not sure what's going on.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I was so eager to find a post of yours, and although I see a drop, your update doesn't sound bad at all. Remember, my doctor said that even if I'm bleeding, take a test, so I'll keep my fingers AND toes crossed for you. True, who knows what these drugs are really doing to us, and I hate having to take them, but if it will produce a mini-me, I'm all for it! hee hee.

Oldermom/Smiles-Yoohoo?? Just wondering how you're doing.


----------



## kfs1

erose - Still holding out hope for you over here. your temps are still high so I'm hoping that this spotting is a glitch. Personally, I sometimes get spotting before AF and other times I don't so I'm hoping that you're still in it and that it's just the drugs messing with your system.


----------



## Smiles013

Whoa Nelly!!! I finally caught up. Each time I thought I was I would hi back and there would be 2-3 more pages. Lol

Katie....so happy for you and glad to hear the good news. I was gonna say before you has the U/S try not to worry ( I know that it's hard...trust me) because alot of women experience bleeding and cramping a various times in the pregnancy and everything turns out ok. I had it a couple times once at 6 wks and again at about 17 wks. I asked the dr why and all he said was " sometimes it happens and we can't explain it" thanks alot doc! Lol. When do you go back again for your next visit? Sending prayers and positive vibes your way. :hugs:

Sis...so sorry about the results you received. I swear when I see MTHFR I think MF'er which is probably how you felt when you got the results. I'm glad they at least found it now and you can take the necessary steps to help you get a BFP. And hope you're feeling better. :hugs:

Terri....FX FX FX and baby dust! Let this TWW go by fast! Have lots of fun at the crab feast. I LOVE crabs, there's just a satisfaction you get after break through all the shells and you get to the meat and dip it in melted butter.....mmmmm,mmmmm,mmmmm! Lol. It's 10:30 in the morning and now I want crabs! Lol. And if you speak to Lenka tell her I asked about her and I hope she's doing well. The last message I got from her a while back she was fine. 

TTC....glad to see you again and great to hear all is going well. :hugs:

Erose...so sry about the BFN but good to see you're ready to pull out the big guns to get that BFP and your insurance coverage is awesome! 

Hi to everyone else...VJean, Wish, Kfs, Moni, Nessaw, Blues, Radkat, Oldermom, and I know I'm missing quite a few of you but charge it to my head and not my heart. LOL. I don't love you any less. 

AFM.....it's date night for me and the hubs....not one single kid will be with us tonight AND he's not working either one of his thousand jobs so I have him all to myself! Now all I have to do is be able to stay awake. Lol. I just really want to snuggle up with him on the couch with some popcorn and watch a movie in peace and quiet. Tomorrow I am all by myself as he has to work his 24 hour shift starting at 7 am and all the kids will still be be with the exes. What's a girl to do at home all alone in a Saturday night?? Lol. :shrug:


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. After emailing the hospital this week we have finally got our twins ashes back after more than 3 months. Am so relieved. Really thought they'd lost them.


----------



## Sis4Us

Kfs1 about the diet basically a Paleo diet aka Rabbit Food!! :haha:
Forgot to say yes on the copies of stuff I have a folder full of test results!!

Smiles :hi: so glad u are doing well maybe Tom dance around the house naked!! ;)

Erose I would say maybe your P was higher this time and that's causing the spotting and making AF shy!! :shrug:

Terri sounds like a super dooper weekend!!! :)

Neesaw OMG I would have been freaking out I'm glad they found your Angels!! :hugs:

AFM went to see my vitamin lady she hasn't been there my last few trips she remembers me getting stuff for fertility so she almost cried when I told her we had another loss :cry: what a sweet old lady !!!
Anywho got a Bio B vitamin w folate so I take one capsule verses my 10 pills a day and I wanted to get a cleanse but she told me to wait a week to see how I feel!! :)


----------



## Radkat

Fezzle - Hooray for CH! Sometimes we have to encourage FF to tell us what we already know. :winkwink:

Terri - I'm so jealous of your weekend. I LOVE crab, it's so satisfying to eat. Glad you got a jump. I'm feeling really good for you. Happy birthday! :cake:

Kfs - I would definitely get copy of your tests. There's so much info it'd be hard to remember it all. And like ERose said, you know how we all share on here.

ERose - I'm sorry you're in limbo. It does really suck. I of course hope you get a BFP, but just moving on to the next cycle is a relief sometimes.

Smiles - I'm also jealous of your weekend! Date night with hubs sounds great. Try to stay awake! I vote for TV/movies that hubs doesn't like for tomorrow night, and eating whatever food makes you happy. 

Nessaw - What a relief. What are your plans for the ashes?

Sis - Your vitamin lady sounds sweet. I just switched to folate instead of folic acid as well. It's nice taking 2 pills instead of 10. How are you feeling about the diet change? More chopping vegetables, but maybe not too bad? Good luck.


----------



## terripeachy

Radkat-Thank you!

nessaw-Ditto, what are you going to do with the ashes? How could they lose them in the first place? I'm sure it's going to be bittersweet going to collect them. :hugs: You're a brave mom.

Smiles-I was going to say 'don't get pregnant on Saturday,' but it's a little too late for that! I hope you can find something fun to do by your lonesome. Invite your girlfriends over for some games or chick flicks or something! That's probably what I would do. Have fun on your date night as well. 

Sis-Your medicine lady does sound nice. Everybody loves you! <3 <3


----------



## nessaw

It seems no one from the hospital contacted us nor anyone from the crematorium. Huge mix up. We spoke to the consultant in mid apr who was meant to chase it up but we heard nothing. She said our bereavement midwife had been on leave but no further explanation. We planted our blighted ovum mc with some hyacinths. Paul's mum sent up some narcissis when we lost the twins so will either plant them with them or have been looking at turning them into glass.


----------



## kfs1

Smiles - your weekend sounds great. I say either plan a girls' night OR relax with some of your favorite movies and favorite foods OR have a dance party by yourself (always fun). Sometimes it's just nice to have the house to yourself. :)

Nessaw - Hugs to you. I'm happy that you finally have the ashes. Unbelievable that they were lost for so long.

Sis - glad that you're on some new vitamins already.

Hey Rad - whatcha up to?


----------



## Sis4Us

Everyone except DH!!!! :rofl:

Taking a break from painting I hate feeling like a crackhead w my face against the wall looking for white dots the roller missed!!! :haha:

Going to Add a BFP to driving280 even though she hasn't told us yet!!! :haha:


----------



## ERosePW

Just checking in really quick... DH just got home so its time to figure out dinner. (probably ordering pizza or chinese tonight, lol!)

I dont mean to be all TMI, TMI, TMI, but my spotting is even weirder now... two days ago, it was more pink, yesterday it was blood red, and today it has turned back to red/pink, but looks really water. Its not just when I wipe anymore... and here's the real TMI... a little bit will come out on the pantyliner, and there will be this spot of red/pink, but around it is this circle of wetness that is totally clear. And the spotting in general just seems to be more watery, even when I wipe.

Ok, anyway, just in time for dinner, hope you enjoyed! LOL. Sorry. I had to talk that out, because its different from any cycle ending I've had before. So this Femara/Ovidrel combo definitely acts different on my body than the Clomid alone did. Sis, you might be right... maybe my P was higher too, who knows! I even went and bought an HPT today, just in case I was going to get a crazy late BFP (talk about crackhead), and used it after a six-hour hold. But BFN. So its certainly not due to pregnancy.

Anyway, hope everyone is enjoying their Friday! I'm off to decide on pizza or chinese, and then watch a movie with DH. A nice lovely, lazy Friday. :)

Luv to luv ya.:flower:


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, and I also went ahead and scheduled my day3 stuff for Mon. I have a feeling AF will be here full force tomorrow, and even if it isn't until Sun, she said they can do it on day2 also. So I start this whole lovely thing all over again on Monday. :winkwink: Then I'll have my IVF consult with my RE on the 28th, just so that if next cycle also doesn't work out, I'll be ready to MOVE on that asap.


----------



## Future Mom

GL Erin! I hopes the witch stays away. At least you have a handle on what to do next cycle if she does show her ugly face:)

Hi everyone else! I've been reading along your posts but not much to say. Still waiting for hcg to drop...it was at 8 this week, so REALLY almost there (I know, I've said that for the past 3 weeks now I think...two months since MC now... :nope:)


----------



## Sis4Us

Erose I've had the same before I think it's when our cervix opens and the ovulation stuff comes put then your lining will start breaking down!! FX it doesn't happen for u!!
If so its always nice to have a game plan!!

Future Mom I'm so sorry things are taking forever :hugs: I know how hard it is to move on when u can't move on!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Duplicate post!!! :nope:


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, futuremom- hope you're back to 0 soon!

AF showed for me last night. On one hand I'm not disappointed because this feels like the first normal AF I've had since going off the pill- the rest have just been a bit of bleeding/spotting with little other symptoms so I think they just been lining breaking down rather than the normal hormonal changes. But, I'm worried that if I O'd when FF and I thought I did, my LP is too short.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Good for you for going ahead and scheduling your CD2/3 bloods just in case. I see that drop so my hope is waning, but maybe tomorrow will be one more surprise. I'll keep my eyes on your chart throughout the day. Thanks for the heads up on the weird spotting stuff..I guess I will probably have the same when the time comes.

Futuremom-The never leaving HCG. 8?! You're so close...so hopefully by the end of May you will be ovulating again and can get started. fxfxfx

Fezzle-Ugh!! Well, I'm glad that your cycle was closer to regular this time, but a 9 day LP is on the edge. Maybe NEXT cycle it'll be perfect! How are you feeling?

AFM-It's a little chilly today for my crab feast, but my sisters and niece are here, and we're ready to go! Nothing fertility related to report. :)


----------



## Fezzle

This morning I felt horrible- headache, a bit sick. But lots better now and not crampy. I don't think this AF will be a long one. Emotionally, I feel ok because it feels like a real AF. Usually I just spot which makes me think that I haven't ovulated and/or haven't built up enough lining. So I'm hoping this almost-normal cycle means the Metformin, especially on the higher dose now, and the iron pills too, are starting to do some good and my body is finally starting to work.


----------



## Smiles013

Nessaw....so happy you finally were able to get your babies ashes and I love the ideas you them. You really are a strong woman and I admire you so much for that :hugs:

Driving....congrats I must have missed a post some place which is not al all impossible. 

Terri...have a great time and eat some crabs for me. I love MD, would love to take a trip there before the baby comes but I don't see that happening. Lol. There was a place at the harbor Phillip's seafood and it was a buffet, not sure it's there anymore but the food was pretty tasty from what I recall. 

AFM...date night was great. We actually went to dinner at a place I wanted to try called Old Bay which serves creole food and it was delicious! I actually tried shrimp and grits for the first time and I has this andouille sausage bread. We didn't get a chance to watch any movies because before I knew it both hubs and I were knocked out! Lol. He works a lot so I can' blame him. Today is my totally free day and it's 2:30 and I've been a bum all day! I'm trying to muster up energy to go to 5 pm mass since tomorrow I can't attend service. Also need to go food shopping but again no gumption to do anything! Just call me a slug today. Lol

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## ERosePW

Fezzle, it sounds like you're definitely gettin' there! I'm thrilled for you since I know that's been going on for a while (although still sorry no BFP!).

FutureMom, well that hcg is sure takin it's sweet time, huh? But you're certainly close! When mine was at 8, I feel like it must not have taken much time to finish out at that point because I O'd a couple weeks later. But then again, mine was a CP, so it probably dropped drastically fast anyway. Well, you're gettin' there girly!

Sis, I'm glad you got the vitamins in the form that you need. Sounds like you're taking the steps you need to fight this MTHRFKR gene (that's what I'm gonna nickname it since we don't like it and it has affected one of our gals!), and show it who's boss.

Yup Terri, I expected that drop today. So it didn't even bother me like it normally would. I'm sure AF will be here any time. Still just spotting this morning, but I'm out by my pool today in a swimsuit, so had to put in a tampon. Which is fine since it could hit any time. Have a GREAT time today! Sounds like so much fun. I bet you'd be a riot to hang out with. 

The more I sit here thinking about it, the more I wish I could just start the IVF process now instead of doing another IUI. But before doing that, I have to do the IVF consult w/ my RE, and those appts are always booked out two wks. By the time I see her, I will have just triggered the day before. I wish I could see her before starting the IUI process so she could just put me on BCP now and get this ball rolling. Don't I have to be on that for 2-3 wks before getting started? Pretty sure that's standard protocol. Oh well, no sense in obsessing over things I can't change.

Hello to everyone else! Chat more later!


----------



## terripeachy

Just popping in...Preakness is in 15 minutes. That's the second horse race for the Triple Crown, for those that don't know, and Pimlico, the race track, is not too far from me. It's expensive so I will just be watching on tv.

The crab feast was awesome. I love my friends!! I ended up wearing jeans, instead of a sundress like I wanted, but we bought the last crabs that they had until their evening shipment and it was the perfect amount. I wanted a bushel (which is 6-7 dozen), but they only had 4 dozen large and 1/2 dozen jumbos. Blues/kfs1-We might not have had enough if you came down. :haha: J/K. We would've ordered other stuff. Everyone enjoyed themselves. I'll have to post a picture of the group later. I did have two beers today. I can't remember the last time I drank prior to that. Crazy, huh?? But those beers sure tasted good with my crabs! hee hee. I was thinking that if this cycle doesn't work, I'll be upset for not drinking beers at my bday party, so that's why I did it. :beer: :beer:

Fezzle-Glad you think everything will be on track for next time. I do too.

ERose-I hear you on wanting to just move to the next step, BUT, there's probably a reason why you're going to have to wait one more month. We don't know what is now, but we'll find out soon. fx no more car accidents though. :winkwink: I didn't even talk to my doctor about moving forward. I'll probably have to do the same stuff you're doing now, but I'll talk to them in a few weeks and see what they say. I am going to need more Clomid and another trigger shot if we decide to do one more IUI. UGH!! I don't want to do another!!

Smiles-So glad you had a nice date. I ate a couple crabs for you too. Phillips is still there, but there are WAY better places to eat crabs/seafood than in the Inner Harbor. Next time you're down here, drop me a line, and I'll steer you in the right direction. So, my vote is for mass, but not for groceries. You're supposed to be having a fun day, not a groceries day. hee hee. 

nessaw-Yes, I love the idea of the ashes too. The flowers around them sound so pretty. :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Hi guys. The ashes are in a very pretty white wooden box with a plaque on. Not sure if I want to take them out if it now! Feeling very serene now they're home. Had a little cry but just so relieved they're not lost.


----------



## terripeachy

nessaw- :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Well, big news today. My younger sister is prego with #4. I'm glad she didn't tell me on my party day or my birthday. :wacko:


----------



## Mischief

terripeachy said:


> Well, big news today. My younger sister is prego with #4. I'm glad she didn't tell me on my party day or my birthday. :wacko:

I'm glad she waited, too! Congrats to her, and fingers crossed that you'll both be prego together!

I work at a school and feel like a pregnancy is announced every other day... :/


----------



## ERosePW

nessaw, huge :hugs: to you. The box sounds so pretty, and I'm sure that means a lot. I'm glad they are home with you now.

Terri, well, I'm sure you are happy for your sister, and I'm sure it was hard at the same time. Sounds like you have a fertile family like me. ;) I seem to be the ONLY one in my ENTIRE family (including extended family) that has a hard time getting prego. 

AF arrived today. I'm not bummed, I was expecting it with all the BFNs and spotting. Totally cool with it. I was more bummed about the BFNs at 13-15dpo. Just ready to move on again. My appt is tomorrow to get started with IUI#2. Since tomorrow will be day2, I'll be starting the Femara again on Tues.

Hi to everyone! Back out to the pool. :)


----------



## nessaw

Hugs terri. It's a hard combination being pleased for your sister yet wanting it for yourself. X


----------



## moni77

Hey all!

:hugs: to Nessaw!

Sorry Erin about AF - but like your plan. Not everybody does the BC first - you'll have to wait and see what your doc says. (Slightly jealous that you will likely start before me...but excited for you at the same time!!!) :blush:

Terri - sounds like quite the feast - glad you had a good time. My family is extremely fertile as well...my sister got her tubes tied after her second and my brother's wife sneezes and is pregnant again. Not to mention all the cousins that are continuously announcing their pregnancy's. 

AFM - the clinic called and they have cancelled the IVF class date I was scheduled for (5-29) so I can go this Thursday (but I have something for work - they said I can sign up on Wednesday if my meeting cancels - keep your FXed for me) or I can go on 6/5 - just want to do the class so I can figure out my schedule already!


----------



## terripeachy

It was ok...I was definitely surprised though. This is the first time she's been pregnant when I am wanting to be pregnant. She lives in NM, so it's not like I'll really see her or talk about her pregnancy. We don't really talk like that, so I'll just know when the baby arrives in December. 

ERose-You get :hugs: anyway, even though you're not sad about AF. hee hee. :friends: Have fun at the pool!


----------



## Sis4Us

Neesaw :hugs: so glad u have your Angels back!!

Terri bummer I know how that goes my sis has 7 remember sometimes I think why am I the responsible one!! :haha:

Erose get er Done Girl!!! :) the pool is calling me too!!

AFM I think everyone's trying to fill my hole in my heart w Puppy love a friend had Pibble pups and I so want one went w my BFF to get hers and it was hard leaving w out my Lil white one :(
Then DH says well idfather u get a dog than have a baby WTF!!

I would rather a baby but I understand his worry about my condition 

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/e164a77dbace44c10c0c4759d72b2442_zps56471a7e.jpg

Look at her <3 nose


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> Neesaw :hugs: so glad u have your Angels back!!
> 
> Terri bummer I know how that goes my sis has 7 remember sometimes I think why am I the responsible one!! :haha:
> 
> Erose get er Done Girl!!! :) the pool is calling me too!!
> 
> AFM I think everyone's trying to fill my hole in my heart w Puppy love a friend had Pibble pups and I so want one went w my BFF to get hers and it was hard leaving w out my Lil white one :(
> Then DH says well idfather u get a dog than have a baby WTF!!
> 
> I would rather a baby but I understand his worry about my condition
> 
> https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/e164a77dbace44c10c0c4759d72b2442_zps56471a7e.jpg
> 
> Look at her <3 nose

Such a cutie, Sis! You're stronger than I am... we went into Petco for a bag of food yesterday and left with a new puppy!

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t402/diesamoris/12F20557-9A16-428A-80C1-CE53659C7780_zpsh4lim1nw.jpg


----------



## Sis4Us

Awwwww if I didn't have a Beagle , jack rat and Pibble already I wouldn't have hesitated!!
:rofl:

4 dogs and 2 boys sounds like a party!! ;)


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Too much to comment on! Need to come here every day. Get busy for a few days = get behind on message board. BTW, this may sound dumb, but who is Erin? I keep seeing replies to an Erin, but no one with a user name of Erin.

Nessaw ~ Glad you got your twins' ashes back and they aren't lost. :hugs:

So sorry to all those that recently got af. :hugs: Fezzle, ERose, seems like there was another, please forgive me if I forgot anyone. Too many pages I just went through.

Terri ~ Congrats to your sister. I know that's bittersweet, I'm glad she didn't announce on your birthday too. :hugs: Which, I didn't realize it was your birthday, so Happy Birthday! All my family either had babies last year or early this year, so no pg family for now. But, everyone at church seems to currently be pg. One Sunday I had a breakdown, and had to go to the car and cry. Didn't want anyone to see me upset.

Sis ~ That's a cute little dog. And so sorry about your recent diagnoses. :hugs:

Today is my 2ww hump day. :wacko: Testing next Sunday. I may be finding myself out in the car again during church if it's another bfn.


----------



## kfs1

Sis/Mischief - love the puppy pics!! So cute.

Erose - booooooo. Sorry that AF showed but I'm happy that you're feeling OK.

Moni - Hope you're able to get into an ivf class soon.

Terri - your bday celebration sounded amazing. Glad you had a great time. Hope you're feeling OK about your sister's news. Sometimes it's hard to predict what our emotional reactions are, ya know? I found out Friday while at dinner with my girlfriends that one of them is pregnant with her third. She's always wanted a big family so no surprise there. She said she felt bad telling me though because of my situation. (She told me before other people arrived.) And then when she told my other girlfriends, one of them said "Good thing you're pregnant again - you're getting old so you need to move fast." She looked at me and realized and then quickly said "kidding, kidding." This same friend also brought up the topic of planning sex during ovulation and how awkward it can sometimes be but get this - she got pregnant her FIRST MONTH OF TRYING. I wanted to be like, "oh, so, it was uncomfortable for you for 3 days of your life?" The conversation was so uncomfortable for like a half hour I felt like I was holding back tears.

Anyway, sorry for rambling. Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Kfs ~ Oh man. So sorry about the one insensitive friend. :hugs: That was nice of your pg friend to tell you privately first though.


----------



## kfs1

Thanks momof3. Yeah, it was nice of her and I really am happy for her. That's all she's ever wanted to be is a mom and it took her a long time to have her first. Of course my other friend didn't mean to be insensitive but I think between the pregnancy announcement and just the topic of conversation the whole time (revolving around babies/mothering), it just got to me. 

We'll be testing around the same time. I'm testing on Friday.


----------



## terripeachy

What are their names?? I'm so excited for both of you. I love dogs!!!!

Sis-yeah, what's up with your hubs' comment? You'll just have to surprise him again next month with baby news! The new pup needs a human sister!!

Momof3-ERose is also Erin. Now I wonder when my test date is. Oh, the 28th. We're no longer cycle buddies. :( good luck on Sunday!!

Kfs1-your "friend" makes me mad! I'm glad your other friend told you privately. That was really considerate of her, but the other one. Ugh. I am sure she doesn't know better but maybe next time she'll think about it. Sorry you always have to deal with the awkward/uncomfortable/mean statements. One of these days you're just going to have to fly off he handle dramatically and storm off! For fake or for real but I bet all will get the point. :)


----------



## kfs1

Thanks Terri. Sometimes I feel like I'm overreacting and emotional but I know I can always count on you ladies for support.


----------



## Sis4Us

I didnt get the puppy I'm trying to MULL it over but yea my BFF was like man he's a Dbag!!:haha: <3 Her
He had a few drinks so maybe he didn't mean it like that and he said well at least until u flush your system out and get your MTHFR under control!!! :nope:
Ill show u MTHFKR!!! :rofl:

Kfs1 :hugs: sorry about the awkward silence it's the worse hopefully she will think harder next time b4 speaking!!

AFM u can see my temp drop I'm sure AF will so Tom or Tue No surprise really but my chart was weird this go around!! :shrug:


----------



## ERosePW

Yep, MomOf3, that's me! I'm Erin, hehe. Most of the girls in this thread call me Erose because they had just gotten so used to it (and terri just likes Erose, lol). Moni calls me Erin because she's in my TTC#1 thread, and most of the girls there call me Erin, so she's probably more used to it. I'm good with either though! :flower: GL testing next Sunday!! Fxd!!! I'm sure it feels like a month away, but it will be here before you know it!


----------



## Wish4another1

Just wanted to pop in to say :hi: and wish Terri a happy birthday! 
:howdy: to the rest of you ladies too!!


----------



## Fezzle

Happy birthday, terri! :drunk:

Those puppies are too cute! 

neesaw- :hugs: so glad you finally got the ashes.

Sorry about AF, Erin- though after all the BFNs, it good to be able to move on! 

kfs- you don't have to feel bad about it affecting you. I completely understand! I found out a friend is pregnant last night and even though I'm happy for her, it still makes me feel like 'why can't it finally be me?'.


----------



## kfs1

Haaaaaaaappy Biiiiiiiiiiirthday Terri! Hope you're feeling positive and happy today. Any plans for tonight? :cake::wine::beer::loopy:

Hi Wish! How's it going?

Fezzle - I hear ya. Thanks for understanding. One day hopefully all of us will have our pregnancy moments! I posted on the other thread, too, but I'm so happy that you're feeling positive about the length of this cycle and that you finally O'd. What great news! (But of course, sorry that the witch came, too. Always hurts.)

Hi everyone else!

AFM: Check out my chart ladies. What the heck is with this drop? It's making me anxious. If my AF comes early, I'm going to be SOOOOO mad.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for the birthday wishes!!! Well, I rode to work today, and weather is perfect! I wanted to go to church tonight for our couple's ministry, but hubs said he is taking me out. Then I said I wanted to go to Red Robin because I haven't been there since I was little, and he said 'we are NOT going to red robin.' Boooo..So I don't know what we're doing, and since I'm a planner, it's kind of hard to just HOPE I end up doing something today, but I guess I'll just be hoping until tonight. This weekend was a blast. I tried posting the group picture from my phone but it said the file was too large. The cameras on cell phones are getting so good that you can't upload them just anywhere. It's a tad irritating. I'll try from the computer when I get home. I'm at work, but not planning to do much work today. I have to run around getting my congratulatory hugs/high fives. HA!!HA!!

kfs1-I didn't realize you were only 10DPO. Now I'm not worried about that drop at all. It's going to jump back up tomorrow, believe me. 

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Happy Bday Terri!!!! :)

Kfs1 wait until the am to see how that temp goes FX it jumps up Tom!!!

Wish :hi:

AFM temp dropped again and have cramps just waiting for the :witch: to land!!! :(


----------



## kfs1

Sis - I'm sorry for the temp drop. Really stinks Hang in there. :hugs:

Terri - That's so nice that your hubs is planning a surprise outing. Just relax and go with it - I'm sure it will be great.

Ugh. I hate charting/TTC - so stressful! In the meantime, I have my RE appointment today at 2. Should find out the results of the rest of my bloods and then she's going to look over my HSG scans and plan our next steps. Hoping to come out of this feeling positive.


----------



## Smiles013

Screaming......HAPPY BIRTHDAY TERRI!!!!! :flower::happydance::hugs: hope it's a truly awesome and blessed one. Enjoy it to the fullest lady!


----------



## terripeachy

You guys are too nice to me. I can't EVEN stand it. hee hee.

Sis-Uh oh...sorry for the temp drop. I hear that's the latest rage around these parts. :growlmad: :devil:

kfs1-Oh great! I'm eager to hear about your appointment, and hopefully she can get you set up for meds for your next cycle, depending on what you decide to do. Do you have good insurance? Do you know what your insurance covers?

And hubs did tell me just now that we have reservations at 7pm. I don't think Red Robin takes reservations, so maybe it's someplace better than that. HA!!HA!! He loves me. My bestie said she'll take me to Red Robin one day.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Happy Birthday Terri!!!! And I agree with your hubby on the no Red Robin thing. You deserve something a bit more special today. (Although, I'm fairly certain the Red Robin staff will come over with a free piece of cake and sing a goofy rendition of "Happy Birthday"....so, yeah, you will miss that experience.) 
Have a wonderful day! <3


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks, kfs- Fx you're just having a bit of an implantation dip! AF does still sting a bit- especially since we BDed our assess off! I hope I can get OH to do a repeat performance next time I'm feeling fertile even though we won't be on holiday!


----------



## Radkat

Terri - Happy Birthday! Hope you have a great day! :cake: And a great dinner! :pizza:

ERose - Sorry for AF, but it sounds like you are feeling good about moving forward.

Kfs - Sorry about the insensitive friend. Don't you wish that sometimes people would just own up to not thinking their thoughts through before talking? If it were me, I would've much rather her have said "I'm sorry, I wasn't thinking." instead of "Just kidding." You weren't making a joke, then that would be really mean. You weren't thinking before you opened your mouth, just say that. Anyway, sorry for the uncomfortable discussion. I'm glad your preggo friend was nice about how she told you. BTW, I agree with others that your temp will go back up tomorrow. Not a bad time for a temp drop... Just saying. :) :thumbup:

Moni - Hope your meeting cancels so you can make the IVF class this week!

Sis - Oh my that dog is cute. Sorry for the temp drop and for DH's comment. How are you feeling about the MTHFKR? The folate switch isn't too hard, I'm guessing, but diet changes are a bigger undertaking.

Mischief - Also a super cute puppy. I can understand why you picked her up on a dog food shopping trip. I have to stay away from the adoption fairs. 

Momof3 - I hope you get to church this week and everyone asks why you're smiling so much. 

Hi Wish, Smiles, Nessaw, Fezzle, Katie, and any other benevolent stalkers! :hi::ninja:

AFM - Finally done with AF. I wonder if the aspirin is making them a little longer? Weird temp jump this am, but I can't imagine that I O'd this early. Getting ready for vacation. We leave Thursday for a 10 day road trip. DH and my anniversary is Wednesday. I'm taking the day off work and taking LO to day care and we're doing a day date. Should be fun.


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEARY!!!! :thumbup: Hope tonight is a wonderful romantic evening!!

kfs, FXd for a temp jump tomorrow! Let us know how your appt went today!

Radkat, I doubt you O'd. Probably just a fluke and will be down again tomorrow, I bet. I get jumps like that in the first days as well occasionally. Have fun on vacay!!!

Sis, ugh, sorry you're feeling that wretched AF. But maybe it isn't! I'm still keeping Fxd until the witch arrives. :flower:

Katie, how are you feeling? Good I hope!

Smiles, I'm so glad things are progressing so well for you. :)

Hi Fezzle, Wish, and everyone else!

AFM, <copying/pasting from my other thread>
When I went in today for my scan, as I was sitting there waiting for them to come in, I really got to thinking. I don't want to do IUI this cycle, only to find out from my RE next Wed at my IVF consult, that they could've started IVF prep stuff this cycle (my appt with her is the day after I would do the trigger shot), so I decided to talk to my nurse before doing a scan. I'm so glad I did. She said my Dr usually puts people on BCP for 2 weeks, and that can be done at any time in the cycle. Then once you stop the BCP, I guess AF comes and the IVF cycle starts. But there are other routes, and that's up to the Dr to decide. I didn't want to do IUI and not be able to start the IVF prep, but I also didn't want to miss out an IUI if my RE ends up going some route that waits until my next cycle. So the wonderful nurse rescheduled today's scan for this Wed (that will be day4 for me, and that's the latest they'll do them), and she's going to talk to my Dr first thing on Wed morning when she gets back and is going to ask her what her plan would be for me. If she does want to do the BCP route (which she said is most common), then they'll start me on that on Wed! I'd still have my consult next Wed to go over everything in detail, but at least I wont be in the middle of an IUI cycle and have to wait it out. I'll already be a week into the BCP. Now, if for some reason she wants to go a different route (like just starting w/ my next cycle), then I can still go ahead w/IUI this cycle and come in for my scan on Wed. I can't believe how well that worked out, and I'm so excited that I decided to talk to her! It worked out that I can either start my IVF prep on Wed, or if it turns out she wants to wait until next cycle, then I can still do IUI since today I'm only day2. Seems like everything fell into place really well, I'm so happy I brought it up today!


----------



## moni77

Happy Birthday Terri!!

Didn't realize I was the only who called you Erin over here Erose - I'll work on that ;) Also, again - yay for moving along quickly!!

Cute puppies!


----------



## ERosePW

moni77 said:


> Happy Birthday Terri!!
> 
> Didn't realize I was the only who called you Erin over here Erose - I'll work on that ;) Also, again - yay for moving along quickly!!
> 
> Cute puppies!

LOL, I dont think you're the only one. I think there are one or two others, but either way, please feel free to call me whatever. Most of the girls on our other thread call me Erin now, and a couple here do. Whatever is easier for you to type, hehe! And thanks, I'm super excited, and I'm so glad I spoke to the nurse today. I really love the nurses there. She's smart, knowledgeable, and very patient (that last one is very important!), and so helpful. You're gonna be right behind me girly! Fxd that this is the answer for us!


----------



## kfs1

Ugh. What a depressing appointment. To address my issues, I have to first go in for a tubal cannulation to try and unblock my tube sometime next week. The following week, I have to go in for a hysteroscopy/laparoscopy to remove the polyp. During this time, I have to be on BCP to thin my lining. I HATE having to go on BCP because it took so long for my cycles to become regular the last time I was on it.

Now this is the one that was a surprise. My DH has to see a urologist and do a follow-up SA because not only was his count low, but his motility was at 20%, only 10% of which were progressively moving, and those only at a grade of 2 out of 10. She said it could possibly be a varicocele but there's no real way of knowing. She didn't really go into detail over the phone about this so his numbers were much worse that I imagined.

She said we'll THEN meet up again to discuss our next move, which will only either by IVF or IUI, depending on what the results are. So, if I don't by some miracle get pregnant this cycle, I'll definitely be out of commission for my next cycle which totally SUCKS.


----------



## Wish4another1

kfs- my soul sister with matching fertility issues:hugs:... I know that you are depressed about all these things you must do to "correct" everything...but hang in there... 

I too was told I have a blocked tube - unfortunately I haven't even been offered a remedy for that - your doctor is wanting to get in there and try to unblock it and do the Lap to get rid of that other unwanted visitor - the polyp... so even though you have to do BCP and it will take a month...it is only a month and I have heard that sometimes you are more fertile after a lap... I know its hard... but reframe this... she is making you more fertile...:happydance:
and your hubby's issues can be fixed too - if it is a vericole (or however you spell that) it is FIXABLE... have him start taking some vitamins - Sis is the expert here - I always vote for fertilaid because it makes my man's engine roar (more often) which I do appreciate :blush:

I know this sucks... try to think more productively... you have nothing to lose by thinking more positive... here are some smileys to help you smiley...
:yipee::coolio::icecream::saywhat::loo::brush::ball::loopy::flasher::flasher:

And you know what? you can do IVF if after all this it still doesn't work... you can do this... BFP is coming by the end of the year - I'm calling it!!

Terri - some smileys for you birthday girl
:plane::muaha::dance::awww::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::dog::dog::dog::flasher::flasher:

Erose/Erin - i am so happy to read about your appointment and talk with the nurse - good for you for going out on a limb and taking a chance on asking... another lady that I am saying :bfp: by end of the year!!!:flower:

Radkat - I hope you have the best vacation with the best :sex: and happy anniversary lady!! :hugs:

AFM: i am done with the smileys!!! Have a great day everyone!! :shipw:


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I'm so glad you talked to the nurse! So, you're up in the air until you hear back tomorrow, and then you're deciding what you want to do. I think that's great news, and I'm super excited for you. In the words of the MJ movie/song 'THIS IS IT!!' hee hee.

kfs1-:hugs: That was NOT a depressing appointment. A little disheartening, but the good news is that you know what's up now, AND you can move forward. Yes, it sucks skipping a cycle, but in the grand scheme of things, if everything is better by next cycle, it's game on for real! And...if they can get your tube unblogged, you have a better chance than with one tube, AND if your husband can take meds or somehow get his counts up a bit, IVF is probably right up your ally. From a one time IUIer (and maybe that's it before I go to IVF), I just say go balls to the walls with IVF and get 'er done. My hubs had low count you know, and honestly, I think that's what is stopping us. You know how I feel about all this tap dancing around the tulips. hee hee. 

As an aside, hubs got completely smashed on Saturday night. I had people over for game night and he was already two sheets to the wind. A few of my friends left after a while (not because of him), and then my sister had one of her friends and her bf come over. Well, this guy was a Redskins fan and hubs is a Cowboys fan, so he started drinking more heavily in order to prove his point that Cowboys reign supreme wacko:), and I went to bed. My sister said he was falling down, but she's dramatic. I just know he was trashed, and I wanted to yell out the next morning, so his head would hurt, that his excessive drinking is the reason his count is low. I did not, and I haven't gotten a chance to talk to him about it yet because we had guests and tonight is my bday so I don't want to ruin my night, but tomorrow I will tell him that A) Ravens reign supreme :haha: and B) he needs to get his act together if he wants to be a dad. I'm not having kids with someone that can't control their alcohol intake regularly. His bourbon stinks and he smells like an old man when he drinks it. It's yucky.

Wish-I didn't see this one, and I want to use it, but you used it so well, I don't really want to copy. Oh well..it applies. :bike: HA!!HA!!


----------



## Radkat

ERose - What an amazing example of "Ask for what you want". And you got it! That's great!

Kfs - I'm sorry you got bad news at your appointment. I would've been bummed too. But I agree with Terri, now you know, your doctors know how to help and are removing the things that are keeping you from getting pregnant. Was there a balls to the wall comment in there? If not, there should have been. No smiley for that? :ball:

Wish - You've outdone yourself with the smileys. I'm impressed.

Terri - I think it's a good idea to talk to hubs about his drinking esp because of the TTC implications. Does he know how alcohol affects sperm production? Maybe some gentle education? I agree to wait until after your birthday though. Not a fun birthday conversation. My DH hasn't drank much in the last few years, but I noticed over the past week he has been drinking more. I mentioned it to him that some here and there won't hurt (I like a glass of wine from time to time as well), but too much isn't good for babymaking. He kinda acted like he didn't realize that. We'll see if it helps or if we need to have a more detailed discussion. Good luck.


----------



## kfs1

Thank you soooo much ladies. I know you're all right and I'm already feeling better. My husband's news just threw me for a loop! But yes, hopefully I can fix all of my issues next month and hopefully the urologist finds something fixable. My RE seemed a little distracted today, too, so that didn't help.

Terri - Thanks so much for thinking so positively on my behalf. My DH probably could cut back on drinking a bit also. He's promised to but I haven't seen any changes. I'm going to bring it up again and I'm SURE the urologist will bring it up.

Wish - love you girl (my fertility twin). All of those happy faces seriously made me smile.

Rad - thanks to you, too, for the support.

Erose - I am soooo happy that you have a plan that you feel better about. Good for you for being so proactive.


----------



## VJean

Nessaw, I can't imagine what you must have been going thru the past few months! But I am so happy your twins are home with you now. :hugs:

Terri, I would like some crabs now also, please. Happy birthday! I hope the TWW is being kind to you! Aww... that must have been heard to hear about your sis. I know you are happy for her, but it still isn't easy to hear. I can't wait until you are both pg at the same time!

Smiles, glad you enjoyed date night...and sleeping sounds like the perfect date night to me! :haha:

Erin, I'm so excited that you are taking the next steps to IVF. Of course, I hope you don't end up needing it, but glad you will be prepared just in case!

Moni, I sure hope your meeting cancels and you can go to the IVF class. 6/5 seems so far away, when in reality I guess it isn't that far.

Sis....you need to get that pup! She is so sweet! A puppy can't replace the need/longing for a baby, but it can bring a little happiness into your family while you go thru this difficult time! 

Mischief, your puppy is adorable!

Mof3G, :hugs: I hope you get some good news on Sunday!

Kfs1, Some people just don't think before they speak... My sis is 2 weeks pg ahead of me. Like me, she had a hard time getting/staying pg, yet she constantly refers to her baby as a "parasite" on her facebook page. It literally makes me sick to see her status updates say that. Maybe I am just overly sensitive, but while she is complaining about her "little parasite" I want to scream at her how lucky she is! I know your friend didn't mean to be insensitive, but it doesn't take the sting away when the words come out. Sorry your appointment didn't turn out as well as planned. :hugs:

Radkat, enjoy your road trip! I hope todays temp is just a fluke. And Happy Anniversary a little early!

Erin, What great timing and a fabulous nurse! FX'd that you get to start your IVF prep! Girl, you are going to be pg before you know it!

AFM, it's been a busy 2 weeks! First we had a private scan, baby is still a boy. We've started nursery prep and his closet is 1/2 full of clothes already. I have found shopping for a boy is more fun that I thought it would be. Poor DH thought he was going to get a break, but no such luck. 

Our anniversary was last weekend and my birthday is today, so DH has had his hands full trying to find gift ideas for me. So far he has done well with a new Matilda Jane hobo bag (for beach days, etc) and 2 new Pandora charms. He's out of town right now so we'll celebrate my bday this weekend. 

I've been busy selling my DDs Gymboree clothes. I've made well over $300 this week! Unfortunately (or fortunately?) I've already spent all but $13. :rofl: 

Happy Monday everyone!!


----------



## terripeachy

Happy Birthday VJean!!!! You deserve some crabs!! I hope your celebration this weekend is excellent. Yay for May birthdays and the 19th is even better. <3 :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

> Wish - You've outdone yourself with the smileys. I'm impressed.

Radkat-You're killing me. HA!!HA!! I'm going to talk to hubs tonight. He's going to be surprised, that's for sure because it's been a while since we've had to have this discussion. His bday was Friday, but he didn't make plans with his friends, so I am thinking that he probably used his drinking as a consolation. Whatever. I'll let you know how it goes. If I don't talk to you tomorrow, Happy Anniversary, and have a wonderful time on your vacay!! 

kfs1-Glad you're feeling a bit better.

AFM-Depression city with another drop today. :sad2:


----------



## kfs1

vjean: Happy Birthday! Glad to hear that you're doing well.

Rad: Have a GREAT time on your trip.

Terri: :hugs: I'm sorry for your temp drop and that you're feeling sad today. This month is just a bummer, that's for sure. Try to stay positive and maybe really start investigating IVF as a next option if you haven't already (although I'm sure you have). Plan something fun for yourself!!

AFM: I'm back down in the dumps today. I slept like crap and although my temp jumped up a little, I just know AFs coming. My DH is very supportive and all but he just doesn't seem phased at all by the negative news. He just says, "We're doing what we can", which I know is a good attitude but I seriously feel like he would be fine with our without kids. Like, doesn't he feel anything??? I know we really are doing all that we can but I can't help but feel seriously bummed out.

OK, sorry for bumming out the thread so much lately. That's my rant for the day.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Maybe the moon is doing something right about now causing us to be so grouchy/ambivalent/depressed. I'll blame it on the moon. I havent' talked to the people at the fertility place about IVF. Maybe I'll email my doctor today and ask him what I need to do next. Thanks for the boost. I totally hear you about our husbands. They are just walking around completely normal, and have NO idea what's going on. You're either pregnant or your not, and they're fine with that. They say 'we'll get 'em next time' and it's the end of the conversation until next time. Lather, rinse, repeat. *sigh* 

The good news is that it's a holiday weekend, so we can have fun with friends, hopefully enjoy the sunny weather and celebrate those who fought for our freedom!


----------



## kfs1

I'm glad my husband's not the only one, Terri. It drives me CRAZY and really makes me feel like I'm in this process completely alone. UGH - I can't even focus on work today. Stupid uterus/tubes/spermies. Grrrrr. 

Like you said, let's try to focus on the good and the fact that we have a long weekend coming up. Tomorrow's another day. Hope you have something fun planned!


----------



## Kayotic

I am so sorry I disappeared. I have had so much going on I don't think I've even been on this board for a month. 
everything is going great here! I've seen the heartbeat twice and I have another ultrasound tomorrow. RE released me last week!
I do have a subchorionic hemmorhage and a hernia which was causing the pain. Sorry I did not come back and update. Watching two infants is very time consuming lol


----------



## Smiles013

VJean...happy belated birthday!!!! And good job on the resell of the clothes, hilarious about having $13 left. Lol. You're so much further ahead with the planning than I am. I have no idea what's holding me back, partly fear I think who knows. :shrug:

Kfs1....I'll gladly throat punch someone for you just say the word! And until a person has been through the while TTC journey and all its ups and downs they don't understand. 

Terri...sorry about your temp drop but try not to be discouraged, I know easier said then done but good you're lining up your other options for plan B. 

Kayotic...glad to hear from you and glad to hear all is going well. 

Today I am working from home in the morning and then taking the afternoon off. The hubs and I along with one of his good friends and his date are going into the city for dinner THEN we're going to see A Raisin In The Sun starting drumroll please......DENZEL WASHINGTON!!!!!! I am so psyched! We got the tix 2 months ago and it seems like a lifetime ago. Lol. Still trying to decide what to wear have to look nice in case I get to see Denzel up close. Lol


----------



## Kayotic

Wow, I was not drunk when I made that post. Stupid voice to text on my cellphone.


----------



## terripeachy

Kayotic-Phew! That wouldn't be good for the baby. hee hee. I'm glad everything is going well. Hopefully your pain is lessening..what are they doing for it?

Smiles-Ooh, have a fun time tonight!! I saw Denzel in NYC, and he did go out to the street. Of course, after sitting for two hours, I was in the bathroom when I heard everyone outside screaming. I missed my chance, but he is one fine looking man! hee hee.


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, first off..... I LITERALLY said that same statement to my husband yesterday... "....balls to the walls with IVF and get 'er done". I am not kidding, lol. When I read your post, I had to laugh at that. Too funny. So sorry for that temp drop. I was excited seeing your temp go up those first few days, wtf? Well, don't lose hope yet! It could start heading back up again tomorrow, ya know? 

I was kinda glad to read these posts about the husbands... I was starting to wonder about mine. Not necessarily the drinking part since we really only drink about once a week or so (although I have to say, when he gets drunk, he's a sloppy drunk, and its really annoying when everyone else is able to be normal social drinkers!). But mostly, the casual nature about this TTC business. When I told him I had skipped my IUI scan and that we might be moving forward with IVF sooner than expected, I was all giddy and happy, and he did smile and say "Cool, babe!", but it ended there. While he expressed is initial opinion on the matter and said he'd love to move forward with IVF, now that we're headed down that road, he will once again just go into "chill out" mode, leave it all up to me (including the enthusiasm part), and just be ready to make his sperm deposit. I expressed my sadness at this last night, and he said it is exciting stuff, but at the same time, he's having a hard time getting excited until he knows for SURE there's a bun in the oven. I suppose I get that. But it would be nice to see some FEELING now and then.

kfs, I'm glad you're feeling a bit better, and i'm sorry the appts haven't been going quite as you had hoped. :hugs: But again, there are things that can be done for all this stuff, and I'm sure you're gonna be just fine, whatever route you end up going to get that baby!

Vjean, nice score on the Gymboree clothes! Extra money for new baby. :) Happy belated Birthday, I'm sorry I missed it yesterday!

Hello nessaw, Sis, Kayotic, Fezzle, Wish, Smiles, Radkat, and everyone else!!!

Nothing new to report here. Just patiently waiting for tomorrow when the RE will call and let me know if I can go ahead and get started on BCP tomorrow.


----------



## Kayotic

Terri, absolutely nothing. The hernia repair has to wait, and nothing can be done about the hemorrhage. They just said to call if I start bleeding. :\


----------



## nessaw

Am with you with the drinking. It's no coincidence that both times I got pg both of us had really cut down on drinking. Me for losing weight and oh for sperm quality. I do like a glass of wine tho! Spotting tonight so af tom hopefully. Breaking out the cb fertility monitor this month. Feel a bit sad getting it out again but needs must!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry been busy around here w a new PUPPY :) <3 Luna Bell <3
What was I thinking :rofl:

I think AF got me its been very faint and coming and going so iDK :shrug:

Kayotic so glad everything is A Ok!!!

Kfs1 sorry about your news but U have a plan and that's a good thing 
My DH has a Varicocele and his Uroligist said surgery isn't needed unless there is pain Antibiotics are usually the first option!!

Vjean so glad everything is going well and u are excited!!

Terri sorry about DH being a Dbag I know the feeling!! :haha: also sorry about the temp drop FX it jumps Tom!!!

:hi: to Everyone I didn't read back very far so I missed stuff I'm sure!!


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah for a new puppy!!! I knew something was up Sis..hee hee. How is she adjusting to her new house! I love the name Luna Bell. Give her tons of kisses for me.

I think my temperature can only go up tomorrow, so I'm not sweating it. What can you do?

nessaw-I hear you on breaking out the CBFM. You think all that stuff is in your past, only to find out you need it again. I finally bought the 50 pack of IC's, and for a while I was thinking 'Um..I don't think I'll need all of these' but now I think 'good thing I bought 50!' UGH!! I like wine too, but I've been pretty good this last time. In fact, I think I only had the two beers at the party. I can't even remember. hee hee. Oh, I had a glass of wine at game night. My friends all know I drink, so I didn't want anyone to be suspicious of nothing. :wacko: hee hee.


----------



## Radkat

Terri, Kfs, ERose, Nessaw, et al - Interesting about the DH's and alcohol. We all know so much about the effects of everything and fertility and something as basic as alcohol is...overlooked(?)... by our DH's. I know my DH said something about sperm being produced continuously. Yeah, but the alcohol you drink still affects what you're producing now. We had to have a light biology lesson. Fun times.:wacko:

Terri - Sorry for the temp drop. That's weird, but it's gotta go up tomorrow, right? Glad you're not sweating it.

Kfs - Sorry you're feeling down. It sucks to feel like we're doing all this work and DH isn't taking on much of the burden. I think some guys have trouble investing emotionally in something they feel like they have little control over, even though they may have more than they think (see previous alcohol comment). I'm glad we all have each to commiserate. :hugs:

VJean - Happy birthday and anniversary (belated)! Good job recycling those clothes into $ and clothes for LO. :thumbup:

Kayotic - Sorry for the hernia and hemorrhage. Holy cow. Glad all's well with LO though.

Smiles - Enjoy Denzel Washington. How could you not?:blush: 

Erose - Hooray for balls to the wall! Crazy visual but good attitude!

Sis - There you are! I'm so excited for you and a new puppy. How wonderful.

Thanks to all for the anniversary and happy vacationing wishes. Anniversary tomorrow. I'm off work so we're doing a delicious, but expensive sushi place, and maybe a movie, although nothing that's out now excites me very much. We're leaving Thursday for 10 days. Road trip to Yosemite and Monterey, CA. Should be fun.


----------



## Driving280

Hi all! I was trying to find a thread to call home after I got my BFP, but it was pretty lonely on the pregnant 35+ thread and I have to leave TTC behind, so can I hang out with you for good? I am hoping this one sticks... it was my last 40 year old eggie :) We were going to move on to IVF in July if no success, so I am really really hoping this is the one. The miscarriages and chemicals have worn me down...


----------



## Driving280

The alcohol point is interesting, I did some research on this as hubby and I like our drinks :) Looks like there may be some connection with female drinking and fertility, but it is not clear - in any case, looks like you can have a glass of wine a night without an effect. Guys of course get to drink more without that much effect on the sperm  But this month I did decide to cut drinking down significantly as I figured I had nothing to lose - from a glass of wine or a cocktail a night, maybe two on Saturdays, to 1-2 drinks a week and nothing when I was ovulating... Was successful, I realize it is not statistics but...


----------



## kfs1

Sis - Congratulations on your new puppy!! More pictures please.

Terri - Hooray for a temp jump. How are you feeling?

Kayotic - So happy to hear that you're doing well (aside from the hernia). Hope you're not in too much pain!

Smiles - Thanks for the throat punching offer. Haha! Hope you had a great time at the play.

Driving - Of COURSE you can hang here. I haven't had much success on any of the other boards myself. The ladies here are the best.

erose - So happy to hear that you're so positive and ready to go with IVF. Your baby's coming soon, I just know it!

AFM: I feel a TON better today. I was so physically and mentally exhausted yesterday and just felt on the verge of tears all day. I talked things over with my mom and a close friend and they reassured me that I'm doing all that I can do to move forward. I think my mom's actually going to come up for my surgery to remove the polyp since I need someone to go with me and my DH has to work. I could easily find someone else to go with me but my mom lives in South Carolina and I miss her so I'm going to let her come for selfish reasons. :) I had SUCH a raging headache at the end of the day (you know when you can't even keep your eyes open) so I put myself to bed super-early so I think a good night's sleep has made me feel refreshed today. Temp jump this morning but whatever. I'm pretty sure AFs coming. Erose - my temp's doing mean things like yours did last month! Evil witch.


----------



## terripeachy

Driving-So happy to have you back. A while back I had to look on the front page because I was like 'I thought Driving was a part of the crew, but she's nowhere to be found.' YAY!!! I have gone to other threads too, and I have some friends on TWW, but the others just don't really do anything for me. I'll stalk here and there, but a lot of people can be really annoying. hee hee. Then I think it's because I'm old already. Anyway, welcome back!!

Radkat-Happy Anniversary and have a great vacation!! 

kfs1-Glad you're feeling better today. I realize that the temperature jump may be a trick because your LP is almost at its max, but I'm still hopeful for you. fxfxfx. I fell asleep super early last night as well. I guess all the weekend activities were catching up to me. I figured if I woke up this morning :haha: my temperature had to go up, and it did. I'm feeling neutral. I don't want to get excited. 

It's so crazy on this site how you read about people feeling this and that. I don't feel squat. I'm even taking medicines I have never taken before, and I still don't feel one iota differently. Everyone says that progesterone gives them sore tits, and I WISH mine were sore so I could say something, but nada. That's why I feel neutral. Just some additional toxins in my body but my body is amazing and processes it all before it can make me feel anything, I suppose. I guess that's good. And don't worry girls, I lie to myself all the time! 

I rode my motorcycle to work yesterday, which meant that I didn't have my purse, so I didn't have the email address for the doctor. Today I drove because we're getting storms, so I'll email him within the hour. I'm also finally calling the adoption lady. We'll see what she has to say. She probably just wants some money upfront. I hope not. HA!!HA!! Blarghh..i'm cynical today. Have a great day chicas!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies, Sorry I've been a pretty crappy thread poster lately, but that's mostly because I've been feeling crappy lately....which, by the way, I'm not complaining about. I'm very happy to feel crappy, it's just my explanation for being MIA. Just a quick update, still cramping and spotting, but I'm getting used to it. I've had two ultrasounds now that show the baby is fine despite all of that scariness and all my bloodwork came back okay, so it's helping me take things in stride better. 

I have to agree with Driving (Congrats!). I very briefly dipped my toes in the pregnancy forums and the 35+ ones weren't much less annoying than the regular First Trimester forums with the young chickadees. I mean, one person started a thread asking if they could join the 35+ forums even though they don't turn 35 until June. That's in a couple of weeks. How would anybody know that you're not already 35? What is the point of posting something so inane?! But yeah, those forums consist mostly of quick questions about specific issues...no long-standing threads. So you ladies are stuck with me, too, and my increasingly bitchy attitude. I feel like I'm slowly turning into Sophia Petrillo from Golden Girls. 

In any case, there seems to be a lot of exciting things going on with the rest of the ladies here! People are continuing to make steps forward, even if there's been some disappointing news of late. You ladies are really getting after it! I just have a good feeling that there's going to be some more BFP's rolling in soon. And not in the way that you say that to put encouragement out there...I really feel like we're on the verge of some more BFP's in this group. I'm still checking in to watch everyone's progress! <3


----------



## Wish4another1

Hello Ladies from the Windy City - Yes I am in downtown Chicago staying on the lake front - can see Lake Michigan from my window on the 14th floor... going home tomorrow and hopefully I can stay longer than just a couple days!!! yeehaw!

Driving - YES you can stay here and chat with us!!! I cannot get into the over 35 threads or the TWW threads... I read them. but they ANNOY me... that probably says more about me than them... ANYWAY - yes please stay!!! I am so excited that you have a snuggly bean!!! :happydance:

Katie - thanks for checking in and we don't care if you are the grouchy Sofia from the Golden girls - keep checking in with us and I am so glad your snuggly bean is a tenacious one - doesn't even care about the spotting - its staying put!!! :) 

Terri - I was very happy to see your temp go up this morning!! Ya!!! I wish I had a good clever answer as to why your body is not even noticing all those chemicals you are injecting/swallowing... I guess you are a well oiled machine sister!!!!!!! Either way... Here's to hoping you don't need symptoms to be PG!! FX a BFP is just days away for you!!
and have you had your talk yet with the hubby about the alcohol??? I wish that was what was causing my guy's issues - but we don't drink AT ALL... so can't blame it on that... (would be nice to have a cause for us)
I hope you get good news from the adoption lady...:hugs:

kfs- glad to hear you are feeling better today!! :hugs::flower: and I love that your mom is coming for your intruder (polyp) removal... sometimes nothing works better than mom's TLC...

Radkat - Have a wonderful vacation... I am jealous of all those places you are going to - I want to see those too!!! :hugs:

Sis - love the new puppy - I think from now on I am done with puppies...ours is driving us CRAZY!!! ugh won't potty train and is so stubburn...:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Kayotic - welcome back lady and congrats on your sticky bean - I hope your hernia doesn't cause any issues for the next 8 months or so...and bleeding STAY AWAY!! :hugs:

Erose - I love your attitude and your plan for IVF... We are going to have lots of BFP's this year!!! how exciting!!! 

AFM: AF still hanging around... helped my husband process 125 lbs of deer sausage this last weekend... ugh... what a disgusting process... don't tell me hubby I said that :haha:... anyway thank goodness its done... we have over 75 rolls of deer sausage - and its spicy - anyone want some? I will seriously ship you some!!! :rofl:

I hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend... I am !!


----------



## moni77

On the alcohol note - we asked my RE about hubbies drinking - he does like his beer, and the RE said that it is not a problem unless he is falling down drunk every day - so much for a doc helping me cut down his beer intake! He does agree to take off my fertile week though.

I will not be able to do the IVF class tomorrow - my meeting cancelled but hubby is really jammed up at work and can't take the half day, so onto June 5th (hopefully). 

So, a coworker (age 33) was just diagnosed with uterine cancer with a possible tumor on her ovary. She is due to get married this fall and wants children. They are performing a surgery next Wednesday to stage the cancer and remove the ovarian cyst to confirm that it is not also cancer. If it is bad she will need a full hysterectomy. If it is not bad, the hysterectomy is still recommended but she could delay it with hormone therapy and hope to have a baby before getting it removed. Her future mother-in-law is a conservative Korean - so she is worried that she will stop the wedding. She also said that adoption/surrogates are not an option with her mother-in-law. I can not even imagine! THis really puts everything into perspective! I told her that I am doing IVF at the end of the summer and hopefully we can be pregnant together.

Katie - welcome back - we definitely want to hear all about your progress - so keep the updates coming!


----------



## terripeachy

I didn't think anyone wanted to play with me today, but now some are coming out of the woodwork! 

Katie-Hey!! :wave: Glad things are going well for you and your little little one. hee hee. I do feel bad talking about others on different threads, but you just KNOW when you find people that you click with and when you don't. That's why I love this thread. And thanks Sis!! I owe it all to you. :)

Wish-No thanks on the deer sausage. If you guys made deer jerky, I'd be interested. That seems to be the only way I can stand it. I guess the gaminess can be too much, but the spices and stuff used on deer jerky mask the taste. :shrug: Sorry I can't help you with your 75 lbs. That's a lot of meat! 

So, Monday was my bday, and last night I was zonked out by like 9, woke up at 10, and then it was time to go bed. I'll talk to hubs about it tonight. It just kind of sucks because he hasn't really been drinking, and I know he was probably just in a mood because we had people and such, but if I don't say anything, he may do it again and I just can't risk that. On top of that, the count, but I'm not going to say anything about that because he may get really upset. For me, the count is what it is, but more importantly, I don't want his kids to have to see him acting/looking/smelling the way he was on Saturday. It may be cool with his friends and their wives, but it's not cool with me. Aha! My speech is now prepared. :haha: Have fun in Chicago! I would recommend the restaurant Blackbird, but not sure what your dining out budget is. :)

Neither the doctor nor the adoption lady got back to me. :growlmad: It takes me forever to write/call and then I wonder why they aren't responding immediately. HA!!HA!! The nerve! My questions are VERY important. *chuckle*


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - good luck with your talk tonight... I'm sure he will understand where you are coming from on this one... 
I had to wait to post till I was done teaching for the day... I don't like posting from my phone (like I am now) and I refuse to pay for the internet at the hotel - yes I'm cheap!!!! 
Thanks for the restaurant tip - I am here alone so I won't go this time... I just walked to McDonald's and got a tea... They had a live broadcast going on there - Steve Harvey was on the mike- at a McDonald's???!!! That's Chicago I guess... I'm going to stay in my room... Don't want to become a Chicago statistic!!!! :rofl:

Moni- love love your avatar pic!!!! And wow about your friend :-/ how awful for her ... I will be praying


----------



## Radkat

Driving - Of course you're always welcome. Glad you and LO are doing well.

Kfs - Glad you're feeling better. How great that your mom is coming to stay with you.

Terri - Good luck with the talk with DH. Hope you hear from the adoption lady soon.

Katie - Sorry you're in the thick of the nausea. I hope it passes for you soon. Until then, we support your crankiness.

Wish - Aw I'm sorry you had to get McDonald's. Next time something better. Glad you're not going to become a Chicago statistic. 

Moni - I'm sorry to hear about your friend. Sometimes we have to count our blessings.

AFM - I'm off tomorrow so I'll probably be incommunicado for awhile. Have a good Memorial Day weekend, everyone!


----------



## Sis4Us

:hi: Everyone Happy HUMP Day!!!!

Driving we are here for ya!!!

Kfs1 & Terri nice temp jumps!!! :)

Wish I wish I could stay in a hotel in a bed all by myself right about now!!! :haha:
The puppy has been good about going out she's still a pup so sleeps like a baby but I take her out when she wakes up or every 3 hrs and she's been good!! 
My BIG Pibble is a Lil jealous she won't lay w me if the puppy is around hopefully she will get over that soon!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Hi ladies, I read all posts today so I know whats going on w/ everyone, but didn't get a chance to post until now with the day I've had. But I wanted to at least post an update on today's RE appt (especially if our resident stalker <terri, lol> saw I posted it in my other thread and wondered why no update here.

Unexpected twist of events today. My nurse called and said my RE is favoring a Lupron lead-in to IVF for me, rather than BCP. That is taken starting day21 or 22 of the cycle. They test P on day21, and if its good, you start Lupron for 10 days. Then I "think" AF comes, and you start the stim injections for IVF. I'm not certain, but I think that's for 10-14 days until ready for egg retrieval..? Anyway, she also said, interestingly enough, I could still go ahead and do an IUI cycle now, because even if I do start the Lupron on day21-22, it does no harm at all if I did get prego from the IUI, because it is just suppressing hormones that we don't produce (and don't want) during pregnancy anyway. (I'm still a little nervous about that, so I plan to talk to her about that next Wed at my appt). 

So I did may scan today, and all looked good. I started the Femara tonight, days 4-8 this time. Next Tues will be u/s, and probably trigger that night, with IUI next Thurs. Then on day21, they'll test my P, and then I'll start the Lupron (as long as I'm feeling totally comfortable that it really wouldn't affect an embryo implanting, just in case the IUI is a success). If the IUI is unsuccessful again, I guesstimate just by doing a rough calculation of how long I'd be on stim injections, then they'll be retrieving my eggs for IVF somewhere near the 1st week of July. And then embryo transfer 5 days later.

Will respond to everyone tomorrow!


----------



## kfs1

Moni - That's so terrible about your co-worker. I really hope everything works out for her. So awful. That's interesting what your RE said about alcohol. I'm not telling my husband that one, though. :)

Katie - I've been missing you! Happy to see that you're doing well but sorry to hear that you're feeling so sick. I hope the sickness/worry resides soon so you can fully enjoy this pregnancy. And feel free to be as cranky as you want. :)

Wish - Wait, wait, wait. I thought you home - you're still traveling? You poor thing. I'm sorry that you could only have tea at McDonald's. Hopefully next time you can go somewhere a lot nicer.

Terri - Ugh. I hate talks like that but you're right - you should definitely say something if it's bothering you that much. I'm happy that you called the doc & adoption agency. Hope they get back to you soon. Nice temp jump there, too.

Rad - Have a GREAT trip!

Sis - Awww. Your poor older pup - too cute. I'm sure they'll become best buds soon enough. Sometimes I feel like I want another dog but our place is just way too small. 

eRose - That plan sounds even better than the original, huh? It's great that you don't have to sit this month out but you'll be ready to go just in case nothing happens this month. Definitely talk to your doc if you're feeling unsure but I think that sounds great! I'm super happy for you.

AFM: My temp's still up but I'm not feeling it. Before my MC, my cycle was between 26-28 days so I'm wondering if it's just going to be a bit longer than it's been the past few months. OR my temps could plummet tomorrow and AF could arrive as scheduled. I don't know - I'd be lying if I said I didn't have my hopes up a _tiny smidge_ but I'm trying to be realistic. No symptoms at all and I feel crampy so it's not looking good. It's OK though. It is what it is and I'll move on to cleaner tubes (hopefully) and polyp removal.

So, I ordered my husband Fertilaid and forgot to talk to him about it. He opened the package when I wasn't at home. He was fine with it and said he's fine taking it but wished I would have at least mentioned it to him. I think he was a little embarrassed. I felt so bad. He has an interview later today at a really great school. Think positive thoughts!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I'm SO not a stalker. :ninja: HA!!HA!! I just try to find people when I haven't seen their charts or heard updates from them in a while. You're safe this time around. hee hee. Plus, maybe I've been busy! *rolling eyes* 

That's great news about your upcoming treatment and that you can do another IUI AND plan for IVF at the same time. I'll have to look up Lupron. I'll report back on what I find, so you have more info. Um...yeah, not so busy today. hee hee.

Sis-Hopefully Pibble and Luna will be friends very soon. Poor Pibbles.

kfs1-How are you doing?

Moni-I feel so sad for your friend. I wonder how her husband feels. Sometimes, it's not good to share all this stuff with inlaws/crazy parents. I guess his love will be tested in the very near future, and that's really sad that someone's mom would cancel a wedding. Of course, in Asian cultures, it's all about passing on the bloodline/family name. That's too bad.

Alright, so last night I mentioned to hubs that I didn't want to start an argument, but I just wanted him to know that he embarrassed me big time on Saturday with his drinking (my sisters are not really drinkers; one glass of wine on a special day, MAYBE for my older sis, and my prego sister doesn't drink at all). He was not present for the first part of game night and of course, people were asking about him, and I just said that I didn't know where he was. Well, last night I found out he was at the neighbor's house (his new bestie, apparently) and supposedly had a shot and a beer. Everyone noticed he was "affected" upon his return and it was just not cool. He said 'I was just trying to enjoy my birthday weekend as you were.' I said 'It's ok to say no to an alcoholic beverage if offered.' Then he said 'I guess I can only be myself around MY friends.' I said 'That's right. Thank you.' And that was the end of it. I didn't say anything about being a dad and smelling of liquor. HA!!HA!! I can't imagine how he would feel if I got sloshed around his friends. Although, if that happened, he would most likely be just as drunk and we'd have to spend the night. I'm not spending the night at his friends' houses.


----------



## kfs1

Hey Terri - I think we posted at the same time this morning. :) I'm glad you had a talk with your DH. How are you feeling about it? It's sometimes hard when we feel like we just want to relax and unwind but I agree that there's no need to take it overboard, especially when your family's in town. Go easy on him, though. It sounds like he doesn't mean any harm and I think some drinks here or there with friends is OK. I don't know - it's a touchy issue I guess, especially with those swimmers not doing so well (same with my DH).


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Yeah, we totally posted at the same time. hee hee. I feel ok...we have these conversations probably once a year, so it's a good reminder, I think, but luckily, we only have to have them once a year. And true, he can use his bday as an excuse, but honestly, he was supposed to plan a happy hour with his friends on Friday night, and because he can't plan anything and his friends did other stuff, everything fell through. If he got trashed with his friends on Friday and then took it easy while my sisters were here, I would've been fine with that, but it's no excuse to get trashed in front of my people because he was feeling sorry for himself. And..at age 39, why are you still getting trashed? I don't get that unless you seriously have a drinking problem. Not just a few drinks-trashed, stumbling, noncoherent. I had a few drinks. Fun, pleasant, lively. hee hee.

I've talked to some others and they said that it was his birthday too, so I shouldn't be upset, but I still feel like I needed to say something because I don't want it happening again. Bottom line, I don't want him wasted in front of my family. I certainly haven't been drunk in front of his super religious mom. My prego sis is VERY judgemental, and I don't want to give her anything to be judgy about, if I can help it. I HATE that she's so judgy about others, because she can't seem to help it, I just don't want to hear it about me or my husband.

ERose-I looked up Lupron, and it seems like an injectable birth control. It keeps you from ovulating/starting your period, and keeps your estrogen levels low. That's the basics..i'll see if I can find something about IUI/Lupron together.


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all- just wanted to check in and say I'm reading things (quickly) rather than just lurking away!

I'm grading so many end-of-year assignments and exams right now, I can just take quick breaks here and there online, so just popping in.

Nothing exciting in my cycle so far (CD6), other than AF has left, and I'm back to vaginally temping, so I'll have more to stalk soon!


----------



## Driving280

Have you seen this? Interesting. Except, "aging" women?? 

https://www.asrm.org/Aging_Women_Should_Move_More_Quickley_to_IVF/


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I had to take LB to the vet this Am since she got sick last night and also needs her 1st round of shots so $120 later we r home Now!!!
Ds2 stayed home also since his cough is worse I think he's just sick of school not really sick!! :haha:

Yea Lupron they usually give u to suppress everything usually for ovarian drilling and Endo but they do give it b4 IVF every Dr is different !!!


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Fezzle! Hopefully you'll be done grading papers soon and can relax all summer! How fun...power through!

I heard from the doctor and he said I can start taking BCPs at the end of this cycle if not successful, but to call and make an appointment. I'll wait until I get the results from this cycle and then figure it out. If we have to do another IUI it's not really a big deal to me, and I have my trip in early July and another in late July, so maybe I should hold off for a few more cycles, when I can be here for all the special days I need to be here, and take off for all the days I have to take off. 

Driving-Eh...Yes, I'm aging and I'm moving that way anyway, so it's not really news to me. I'll definitely report whether I get pregnant too. HA!!HA!!

Gotta run!


----------



## Wish4another1

Hello Ladies!

Terri - Yes with all those trips it might be best just to wait...but I am terrible at waiting... I know you will make the right decision for you! I think the research is very clear that alcohol messes with the spermies... that is the first thing the urologist asked my DH when his count tanked... I don't think it is too much to ask that while you are TTC - he cuts back... and of course around your family - no stupid drunkeness... a couple drinks is cool - especially if you are a fun drinker!!! :haha:
as always you are cool as a cucumber and handling it all!!!:hugs:

:howdy: to all you other lovelies - I am posting quick so I can leave this office - its already almost 6pm!!!

what a day - in case any of you are wondering... if you decide to tell your SO that you are deploying on a "top secret mission" with the special operations folks - then 3 weeks later have someone call and tell your SO that you are dead... if you really aren't DEAD - it could back fire...just saying...yes this very scenario happened today... I had a very distraught girlfriend call and say that she was notified that her Soldier boyfriend was killed in action... yeah... he wasn't killed - wasn't even on a "mission".... and had someone pretend to be his supervisor and call her... unbelievable how horrible some people are... if I was a drinker = I WOULD DRINK TONIGHT!!! 
hope you all have a great weekend 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ERosePW

Hehe, Terri, I was just messing with you about the stalking. I love that you do that. It means that you care. :) I do the same exact thing when I haven't seen someone post in a while. That's exciting news that your RE is ready to get started whenever you are! I totally hear ya on the timing thing with trips and stuff. My end-of-quarter month is coming up yet again in June, and my family is coming for two weeks in July.

But I'm bailing on EOQ for the first time in 14 years with this company. When it's EOQ, I'm not supposed to take time off... no doc appts (unless emergency), no vacation, etc. I'm negotiating contracts a hundred miles a minute, and barely have time to breathe. It's brutal and very stressful because it's all Revenue related and Wall Street has their eyes on us. I decided I'm not letting EOQ affect something this important. I'm telling my mgr that if she can't accommodate my appts, then I'm taking 2 weeks off. She and I are close, so I can talk to her about anything, and she's understanding. But I still called HR first to make sure that IVF would be considered an exception to the EOQ rule, and they said it is. And since there is a procedure involved (however minor), it could also be covered under FMLA. I won't go that far, because I don't feel I need that. But I just needed some peace of mind that I don't have to put off a life-changing decision because of EOQ! That was a huge dilemma for me on whether or not I should even start IVF in June. Now I can breathe about it. It doesn't sound like your job has those types of demands, so you'll be good to go, and just plan around your trips.


----------



## ERosePW

Wish, thats a crazy story, omg!! I can't even begin to imagine getting a phone call like that at all... and then to find out it was a joke. I would've had a heart attack before I even found out it was a joke! Btw, I agree with Sis that having my own bed in a hotel sounds kinda nice, lol! I love DH so much, but sometimes its nice to have that bed all to myself, hehe.

Driving, interesting article. I think I have read that somewhere. Kinda makes me wish I'd done IVF months ago, lol!

Fezzle, looking forward to stalking your vag temp chart! Hehe!

Sis, sorry about your sick pup. :( Makes me so sad when my furry baby is sick. So how are they getting along today? I bet they'll warm up to each other quickly.

kfs, sorry to break it to ya', but i'm still holding out hope for you this cycle! Hehee! I'll be stalking your chart as well. I hope the witch stays away. Don't worry about the cramping just yet... tons of women can have that!

Moni, so sorry to hear about your coworker. She's in a really tough spot. Poor thing. That's a lot to struggle with all at once. As if TTC isn't stressful enough as it is... add the cancer and the MIL issues. 

Katie, sorry for the nausea. I'm glad everything else is going well though!

Hi Radkat and everyone else!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish I know that ALL to well was w DH for awhile when he was still Army He would have privates drunk and streaking to go get in the middle of the nite !!! :nope:
But to tell so done your Dead cuz u don't want to Man up is Horrible!!

LB(Luna) and Pibble(Zada) actually played together and the BIg even laid on the couch w her I'll try to post a pic it was so cute!! They will be BFFs soon!! :)

I would so LOVE a king bed w NO Pups or Kids!!! :happydance:


----------



## Blueshoney

Hi ladies! I am back from my trip home and the baby was not born!!! I didn't even get to meet my new niece. My poor sister is now a week overdue. Trying to keep track of my temps while being jetlagged is just awful! 

I just caught up on the thread. I've got my fingers crossed for the IUI cycles this month! (Reading about what you all insurance companies cover makes me realize I need to call my insurance company to see if they cover IVF.) 

Kayotic, Driving, Katie, Vjean-So happy your pregnancies are going well. Makes me hopeful!


----------



## kfs1

Erose - wow. I'm impressed. You're so on the ball this month. You must be so relieved to know that work will not be an issue. I've been very hushed about my situation at work but I imagine that might have to change if I go the IVF route.

Wish - I would KILL if someone did that to me. Your poor friend - she must be furious.

Sis - Awww. Glad the pups are getting along. 

Blues - glad you had a nice trip but boooo for no baby. :)

Fezzle - good luck with your grading. Hope you're able to relax this summer.

Terri - Loving your temps!!!

AFM: temp drop as predicted and a negative test. Still no AF though. I'm going camping this weekend so getting my AF in the middle of it should be fun. This month was super-evil. I was really loving my temps this month... Oh well - on to my month break and procedures :(


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-:hugs: I was loving your temps this month too. Well, if the witch shows up, I hope it's before you leave for your camping trip. I would hate a surprise out in the woods. Yes, time to look forward and a visit from mom. That should be really nice.

Wish-I can't even believe that story. Will the soldier get in trouble? What a jerk?! I hope the girlfriend has enough sense to leave that loser.

Sis-Glad things are going well with the dogs..sooner or later they'll figure out that they're stuck with each other. 

Blues-No baby?! You should have come out for crabs. hee hee. Sorry that your sister is still playing the waiting game. The good news is that you won't have to share your birthday with another person in your family. Hopefully today is the big day. Looks like you're about to O, so get busy, chica.

ERose-I haven't said anything to my work either, but I can take sick days or comp days if I need them. I do have a couple comp days saved up, and I'm never sick, so I'm owed a few days, I'm sure. Plus, I'm not that important at work. I pretty much make my own schedule. My other best friend told me that she took off two days after her ER, so I think two days will be fine with me. And..if they do it on a weekend or Friday, even better. I'm going to stick with another IUI for next time though. 

AFM-I'm about to go on my motorcycle trip in an hour or so. I took a test just because. HA!!HA!! It was negative, but it's only 9DPO, so I figured it would be. With that crazy jump this morning, I got excited. I'm on a thermometer hiatus for the next couple days though, so anything could happen....to be continued....See you girls on Sunday night!


----------



## Sis4Us

Have Fun Terri!!! :)

TGIF Ladies!! 

I'm sure I will have a house full this weekend w the pool in the yard but it keeps me busy!! ;)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Okay, I'm sorry I haven't even read through everybody's posts yet, I just noticed Terri's chart and that temp is climbing. Danggggg!!!


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. Finished for half term here. So relieved even tho will be spending it writing reports. Today should have been the day I went on maternity leave but trying to ignore it! Started the old fertility monitor and hoping ov happens in the hol week so can get plenty of bding in. Good luck with all the iuis folks. X


----------



## Driving280

Terri, you ride a motorcycle... so cool!

Erose, focus on your IVF! Totally the right decision...


----------



## Future Mom

Oooo Terri, I'm so excited for you!!! Can't wait to see your :bfp: in a few days!!! And it's super cool that you're a biker chick. :haha:

Sis - I'm jealous that you have a pool. Waaaay too cold here for that so far - hasn't been above 60 fahrenheit here yet. How hot is it there?

Nessaw - are you a teacher? I teach secondary school. Only 3 more weeks of classes before final exams, and then...2 months off!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs: for everyone else - hope you're all doing well. I'm okay - found out today that my blood level finally dropped so my body FINALLY realizes I'm not preggers anymore. So I'm waiting for :witch: - so weird to be actually hoping the witch comes so that we can start trying again. OH is away this weekend on a biking trip (bicycle, not motorcycle!), so I'm heading to my mom's tomorrow for a belated mother's day date. Trying to decide what movie to watch tonight...and which wine...:wine: Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## nessaw

Future yup I teach primary-year 2. Just finishing sats. Next half term is 7 weeks then 6 weeks off. Can't wait! What subject do you teach?


----------



## ERosePW

Kfs, I was loving your chart too, I'm so sorry for the drop. Do you feel like AF is coming?? Well, have fun on your camping trip either way. :hugs:

Sis, so glad you furry babes were playing together! Starting to love each other already! Such a cute story.

Future, I'm so happy your levels are down and you'll be able to get started again! Come on AF! Feels weird to be rooting for it, but in this case, I know you're ready!

Nessaw, GL with the monitor. Looking forward to hearing when your Peak days arrive. :)

Terri, FYI your chart is stellar!!!!! Loving it! As far as work, it's not so much the ER I'm concerned with, but more the every-other-day Dr appointments during the 2 wks of stim meds. That may end up falling right at that EOQ time period I'm talking about when it's too hard for me to be away from work that frequently. An u/s every other day is a lot! At any other time of the qtr, Im on my own schedule so it would be fine, but the last couple weeks of June they practically own me, lol. My mgr is very understanding and supports me fully. But she assumed I'd skip June. But I'm not willing to anymore, and this is the news I'm breaking to her next week. I'll give her a choice... She can either accommodate the appts every other day, or if she feels she needs someone there every second, she can assign my contracts to another negotiator and I'll take time off. I have 6 wks of vacation accrued, and that's where we max out, so I'm not even accruing it if I don't use it. But we'll see how it ends up.

Hi to everyone else!! I'm out of town until Mon night, so this will probably be the last time I'm able to check in until I return. Busy, busy wedding weekend in Auburn, and all the pre-wedding party stuff began last night, then long drive on Mon. Chat when I return!


----------



## Sis4Us

Future Mom so glad UR numbers finally dropped hope the witch is on time!! 
It's been 86-90 here I think the high was 86 today but we had some close to 90 last week and w the humidity it feels like more !!! I know we willbe wish for 60 when it hits 110!! :haha:

Terri have a safe trip!!

Erose u too have a safe trip!!

Kfs1 enjoy your camping Vaca!!

Pup pics as promised

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/2b43c0b842a2565218fc8e0d170407df_zps81bc04cb.jpg

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/a921be30b5c24d11c248c202bb001223_zps45bcc207.jpg


----------



## Sis4Us

Nanny Dog

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/1010da4a7448f66db54afb1f13e0d196_zps48d8b075.jpg

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/28279d960c683a94e535266d2516be06_zpsb6fe8bca.jpg


----------



## nessaw

Sis so cute. I have 2 black labs. We've been for a good swim in the the river today! Them not me!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Aha! See, I didn't realize how involved everything is. My boss doesn't come in until noon, so as long as I can get the early appointments I should still be ok. But...I'm going to talk to the nurse on Wednesday (hopefully) to find out what exactly needs to happen and more specific timing with regards to when I need to be around for scans and stuff and then I'll have a better idea of when we should get started.

nessaw-You're in the homestretch with teaching. Yay!! I laughed about taking a dip in the river. Phew!! I only like swimming in pools, but it's rare that I do that because I don't know anyone with a pool.

Futuremom-So happy your levels have finally dropped. How happy (?), well considering, are you? I hope that witch shows up with a quickness so you guys can get started again. Enjoy spending time with your mom. Have fun!

Sis-Your dogs are too cute. Luna is SOOO small compared to Pibbles.

I'm nervous to take my temperature tomorrow. It's not time for it to drop yet (that should happen around Thursday/Friday, but I'm just scared anyway. hee hee. I really don't think this is my month, but since I never feel anything anyway, maybe I will just never feel anything EVER. HA!!HA!! Yes, I'm being dramatic. I tested Friday, and not sure I'm even going to test again. So torn...

My trip to VA was great. The weather was perfect, and I know my face got a tan today. My moto friends and I are doing a scavenger hunt where we have to go to different towns to spell out words, and I got to about 7 towns today on my way home. I got lost several times too, but it's all in fun. hee hee. I always get lost/turned around. It's what I do!


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies.... Hope you all are enjoying your Memorial Day weekend! I spent the day cooking and now I am beat! Today's menu...rosemary brined buttermilk fried chicken, 5 cheese mac and cheese, collars greens and for dessert fresh apple pie! I've taken to watching cooking shows like Chopped and Cutthroat kitchen so I guess I was bitten by the cooking bug today. Lol. Cooked way too much but the upside is there ill be left overs for tomorrow so I don't have to cook again. 

Oh...the play was great and Denzel was spectacular! We were 6 rows from the stage. He was so close but yet so far. Lol. Here is a pic of him in action. When he first came on stage I swear my heart skipped a beat and I smiled from ear to ear with the biggest dumbest grin possible! Lmao

Also is a pic of me and the hubs....it felt really good to get out and do adult stuff. I'm hoping we get to go to a couple more shows before the baby arrives.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Smiles013

Darn it...the one with Denzel didn't post. Here he is with his fine self! :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Smiles013

Now for my post in response to all the other posts, hopefully I remember everyone.

Sis...that puppy is too adorable!!!! Glad the older dog is starting to take a liking to her and I love the pic of the other dog where it looks like she is taking watch over the pup while she is sleeping. 

Terri..glad you had a great ride and try not to be nervous about taking your temp. Sending positive baby vibes your way! :hugs:

Erose...I worked in a job with month end closing and quarter end/ year end closing and I hated the fact I had to plan my life around that schedule. After years of doing it I switched and I'm glad I did! I say IVF is way more important and good for you for taking that time so do it regardless of quarter close. They'll manage without you somehow, you have a BFP to get no time to be fooling around crunching numbers!

Wish...that guy is an asshole! Not sure if he thought it would be funny or if he was looking for a way out of the relationship but in either case it was insensitive and stupid. He needs to think of all the families that have gotten that call and it was real and think how they must have felt. Would he get in trouble for doing something like that?

Hi to everyone else...hope you lovelies are doing well. :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-Chopped/Cutthroat Kitchen will make you want to cook, that's for sure. Your party food sounds so good..Mmmm fried chicken! hee hee.

And your bump is just adorable!! That's so cool that you got to sit so close to Denzel AND that they let you take a picture in the theater. Woohoo!! Lucky. I hope you get to go see more shows as well. They are all so great. I have season tix to the Hippodrome Theater, and they have the Broadway Across America series, so we get Broadway shows/musicals right here in Baltimore. It's a nice change of pace.

AFM-My temperature is still above 98, so I'm relieved. It wasn't as scary as I thought it would be. Today we're going to DC to watch the Nationals play against Miami Marlins. We don't care about either of those teams, but it's a nice day and the Orioles are playing in Milwaukee, so why not take in some baseball?? Yeah!


----------



## Mischief

Hey ladies,

Wow! This thread moves FAST! I can't keep up! Still, it's been fun reading and getting to know everyone. :)

Terri, I stalk your chart daily now-I'm so hoping your IUI worked! *fingers crossed*

Sis, LOVE your puppy pix! It has been madness around here getting ready for the end of the school year AND having a new dog, but I'm still loving him! He's finally getting along with his big dog brother and sister, and is even spending time with the cat!

I thought I was out this AM because of some spotting and cramping, but now it's gone so I'm still hopeful!

Good luck, all! :)


----------



## Smiles013

Terri...I don't know about them LETTING us take a picture in the theaters. Lol. My busband's friend too that picture and sent it to me. I was too scared to whip out my phone during the performance so I took my picture at the end when they were taking their bows. Lol. I didn't want to be embarrassed! No siree bob! Here is the picture I took. 

Also glad to see you weren't as scared to take your temp, still looks good! Positive vibes being sent your way. :hugs: 

How was everyone's Memorial Day? The clan and I went to a food truck festival, it was hot as all bejesus out there but I enjoyed sampling the food! It was at a racetrack so we actually got a chance to sit and watch races too. I bet on the horses in my head and lost which is alot better than betting on them for real and losing! Lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## nessaw

Hi all great pics smiles. Mischief hope ur not out. Terri how's u today?
Afm writing reports-bleaurgh! Got the fertility monitor revved up. Cd 7 today-2 low fert days. When I took clomid last year it pushed my ov back to cd12 from around cd9 so hoping the mc hasn't mucked that up. Fingers crossed! X


----------



## kfs1

Hi all - Hope everyone had a great weekend and Memorial Day.

Smiles - love the pics! Love your bump and happy you had a great time at the play and the food truck festival. Yum - sounds amazing.

Terri - I'm so happy that your temp's still up. Will you be testing soon or are you still holding off?

Nessaw - Good luck using the monitor this month. Fx for your BFP!

Mischief - How are you doing today?

Sis - Looooove those puppy pics. Too cute!

AFM: Camping was great. A bit cold the first night but overall beautiful weather. Just really nice to be away from temping and thinking about TTC for a few days for sure. I was in a bad state Thursday/Friday. Super-depressed and weepy but getting away from it all has definitely helped. I'm actually out of town again next weekend. Heading to the beach on LI for a friend's birthday party. I'm scheduling my tubal cannulation for either Wednesday or Thursday this week and then the polyp removal is either Wednesday or Thursday next week and hubs urologist appt is next Friday. I think the break this month is definitely what I needed. Hope to have clear tubes & no polyps for my next cycle!


----------



## terripeachy

Mischief-Uh oh...I was admiring your high temps last night, but I see a drop, so I hope it's not the witch coming. Not sure how long your cycles are. fxfx

kfs1-Sorry you were so sad prior to your camping trip, but glad you had a fun time. Breaks are really nice. On Sunday night when we were going to bed, hubs said 'what's our status?' I just started crying. He was like 'oops..I'm sorry. I was a little excited because I thought it was time for AF.' I told him that it's still too early, and I'm just going to wait for blood work. So, that's my status. I thought my temperature would drop today, but it was the same as yesterday. I'm guessing it's because of the progesterone. I think they take me off of it tomorrow afternoon once I get the phone call with bad news and wait for the witch.

nessaw-Hope this month is a normal one for you. Are you taking Clomid this time around?

Smiles-HA!!HA!! about the pictures. True, true..we went to the DC Nationals game yesterday and it was great. I really like DC and need to get down there more often. I am so fortunate that we are so close. I really need to take advantage of my surroundings a bit more. hee hee. 

Oh, and girls! I got an A in my class. Woohoo. Our grades came out on Saturday or Sunday. I'm so happy. Two more classes and I'll be the owner of a master's degree. One more thing to check off my list.


----------



## kfs1

Aww Terri - why are you so sure that you're out? Your temps are looking good to me! I'm sending tons of :dust: your way.

And congrats on your A. Wooohooo! 

I've been to the stadium in DC (my SIL lives in Alexandria). It's a great stadium! Love the new pic by the way.


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri FX for your beta I think the P is just as bad as the Witch sometimes it's a fool in its own and will make u an emotional wreck!! :hugs:
congrats on the A!!! :)

Kfs1 Sounds like u got a game plan and taking a break is always nice!!

AFM can u tell I haven't been able to temp the puppy has me up weird hrs so I'm not sure I will get a good temp!! Been having strange spotting and some pain so I'm almost positive I have a Cyst :nope:
We will be taking a Vaca and I get to bring my BFF w we are going to Vegas and we've never been so and recommendation would be Apreciated ! :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

When are you going on vacation Sis?? I went for a wedding in 2001, but I don't remember much (those were the days!). I just remember that we stayed at the Luxor and that was fabulous. My friends got married by Elvis in a small white chapel. Those were the highlights of my trip. hee hee. I hope you don't have a cyst. Ouchies!

Oh and thanks kfs1-I'm not sure I'm out, but I guess I'd rather be excited than disappointed, so who knows?


----------



## Wish4another1

Here goes 2nd try... first time computer gave me the blue screen of death:growlmad::growlmad:

Terri - Your temps are still up so you are still in with a chance - but I understand you waiting for bloods - I hope you get the surprise of your life tomorrow!!! BFP!! Congrats on the A - only two more classes and you will be a MASTER!!! hehe
I love going to the ball park - its just fun and my DH loves the cardinals - but we don't get to go enough!!

kfs- Your camping trip sounds lovely!! and I am glad it helped you to recharge!! I am excited for your upcoming procedures and the eradication of your unwanted visitor!! all will lead to your BFP!!! and what is this tubal cannalization - do they do that in the office or do you have to be put to sleep for that?? just wondering...
:hugs::hugs:

Mischief - here's my FX that you are still in!!! :hugs:

Sis - I hear you about the puppy - mine is terribly sick - but she keeps eating bad stuff!!!! my daughter is taking her to the vet today... I am hoping its nothing serious and she will be fine - and woo hooo on your vaca to Vegas - never been so can't help you with recommendations - but I hope you have a super great time - how can you not???:happydance:

Smiles - love love the pics of Denzel - nothing wrong with a couple of hourse staring at him!!! and yes your bump is the cutest!!! :hugs: thanks for sharing your pics with us...

Nessaw - I am hoping and praying that your CB monitor does the trick this month!! :flower::hugs:

:hi: to all you other ladies out there - Erose, Vjean, Katie, Driving, and all those I missed - not on purpose just old brain!!!:haha:

AFM: Blaring Positive OPK yesterday - strongest I think I have seen - woo hoo... atleast I am home and am not stressing about only getting one donation!! DH is supposed to have his 3rd SA Monday... I really don't want him too - I would rather just keep trying and let God do the deciding... too much stress for him and me... 
and yes - the guy that faked his death - in my opinion because he didn't want to break up with that girl - should be punished...:growlmad: but it is out of my hands now... I will give my sworn statements and the higher ups will decide... for a 42 year old man - he needs serious help...

my new pic if from the top of Diamond Head in Honolulu - i ran up there from my hotel... Feb 2013... love Hawaii...


----------



## nessaw

No clomid for me-turned me loopy. We done it twice without the drugs. It sorted my cycle out but it's sperm that's our issue so just got to keep going. The first time we used the cbfm without clomid or post mc and dtd every high and peak with preseed we got pg. Hopefully this time tho am not convinced my hormones are totally level.
We went to the luxor too. Loved it.x


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls! Had a fun wedding weekend, but always glad to be back home. I'm SOO behind on this thread, so I'll just respond to the most recent comments, although I'm coming back after dinner to get caught up and see what I missed. :flower:

*Smiles*, first things first.... awesome that you got so close to Denzel! He is a super handsome guy. Love that smile of his! Btw, I'm so glad you understand that quarter-end madness... I love my job so much, but it does get frustrating during that time of each qtr. And I just decided I'm not putting off such a big decision for it... I have no problems planning my vacations around it, or dentist appointments, or whatever... but not this. And I felt so good when I made that decision. I informed my mgr today, and she is completely on board and will do whatever we need. In fact, she acted super excited for me! So that went well. :)

*terri*, I'm so sorry you were sad when DH asked you a status. :( But I don't know why you're counting yourself out yet. Your temps are still well above the CL, and you're only 13dpo. Do you know when you'll get the blood results?

*nessaw*, I was similar as you... I O'd super early, and the Clomid pushed it out to about day 13/14. I got prego on Clomid, but it ended in a CP. I'm now on Femara though, as that just happens to be what my clinic prescribes. Anyway, GL this cycle!! I hope you O at a good time! Keep us posted when you get your Peak!

*Wish*... Ugh, that blue screen of death! I know exactly what you're talking about, LOL! Oh, and wow, the darkest +OPK you've ever seen!? That sounds promising! FXd!!

*Sis*, CUTE puppy pics, omg!! Love those! Have fun in Vegas! Sounds like a good time. :)

*kfs*, I'm glad you enjoyed your camping trip and that you felt better once you got out there. I'm sure that break is nice. Btw, what beach on LI are you headed to? My DH's whole family is from LI. I think they live in Long Beach. So excited for your soon-to-be clear tubes and no more polyp!!! Things are looking up chicky!!:thumbup:

*Mischief*, I'm glad the spotting went away! FXd for you!!
 
Hi to everyone else! This is already about a mile long, so I'll give my own update separately.


----------



## ERosePW

So, day10 u/s was today. I have 2 follies that they expect will release eggs. One was 21.5 mm, the other was 17.5 mm. But she said they'll both grow another 1-2 mm over the next couple days, so they expect that both will release an egg. I'm excited about that. They want to give the smaller follie an extra day to grow (the bigger it is, the more chance it has of releasing an egg), so I'm not triggering until tomorrow night, and then IUI will be Fri. DH and I will BD tonight and maybe one last time tomorrow morning. And I will do an OPK in the morning too. If it's pos, then I'm calling them asap because this time it won't be a false pos since I waited the right amount of days. I have my IVF consult tomorrow too (spending lots of time at the clinic this week, lol). So the Dr will go over her plan w/ me, and they will go ahead and order all the meds tomorrow too. It's $3k worth of meds that they'll be ordering when we don't even know for sure if I'll need it (if the IUI is successful). Thank goodness my insurance pays for injectables. I'll begin the Lupron in about 10 days, but I'm asking her tomorrow to give me absolute positive reassurance that it wouldn't affect an embryo if this IUI is a success. She stressed 3 times already that it doesn't affect it at all, but I just want to hear it face to face.


----------



## VJean

Sis, we love staying at the Aria when we go to Vegas. It's so nice!

Terri, good luck with your test tomorrow! I'm holding out hope until the very last minute. 

Erin, :oneofeach:!!! :thumbup:

:hi: To everyone else. I'll do a proper reply tomorrow.


----------



## terripeachy

Vjean-Hello! And thanks..I'll need all the positive vibes I can get.

ERose-Are you triggering with Ovidrel? I don't remember you saying previously...I hope this works out for you and you don't have to move forward with IVF. fxfxfx. My freaking follicle was 28mm the day before the IUI, so yours sound reasonable. That's just insane. Of course, I had to google, but couldn't find anything about follicles that big. Hopefully there was a nice juicy egg inside. Vjean is right- :twingirls: hee hee.

nessaw-OK...let's hope and pray this is the right combo for you. C'mon preseed. Do your magic!

Wish-A 42yo man?! That blew my mind. I thought it was a teenager right out of high school. Yeah...talk about issues. I hope he gets into big trouble. But...then he'll turn into a serial killer who lives next door, so I don't know what. I know he has some kind of mental issues. And the guy who called and pretended to be the supervisor should also get in trouble. What is wrong with people?

Glad you're back home for a while, and best of luck to your DH. I hope this SA is the best one ever. Are you guys fighting over hold time again? Hopefully you can get your BD'ing in now, and then he can hold and you'll wait for your BFP!!

AFM-:coffee: and you ALL know I freaked out when I saw my temperature this morning. I forgot to take my progesterone out of excitement for my bloodwork and the big day. I wish my temperature wasn't so high so I could feel neutral, but alas...neutral wasn't in the plans for the day. Happiness is. I'll hear back this afternoon. <3


----------



## kfs1

Sis - I've only been to Vegas once so I'm afraid I'm not much help. I believe we stayed at the MGM grand and it was great. My sister-in-law got married out in the desert there!

Wish - Soooo happy for that positive OPK. Get going, girl! Love the new pic! I've never been to Hawaii but would so love to go there! About the tubal cannulation, first they're actually going to do another HSG again to see if anything was possibly loosened up the last time around. If that doesn't work, they'll do the tubal cannulation. They insert a catheter and I believe some sort of balloon to enlarge the tube? and guide it via ultrasound and they try to locate the blockage and remove it. Ugh. I'm looking forward to it but I'm not (that HSG HURT the last time around).

Nessaw - Clomid turned you loopy? What did you feel like?

eRose - I am beyond words excited for you. You really have your shit together girl! I'm feeling nothing but a big fat BFP coming for you in the next month or two. And, too funny about your DHs family. That's where we're going exactly - to Long Beach. :) The beaches there are beautiful but it doesn't look like it's going to be super-warm though. I don't care either way - happy to be by the water!

Terri - Ahhhhhhh. I can't be neutral for you either - can't wait to hear! Fx Fx Fx!

Hi Vjean and everyone else!

Nothing going on here. Tubal schedule for Monday. Not sure about the next surgery just yet - probably later in the week next week. I wish they could just do it all in one shot!


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri!!!!!!! I cannot be neutral either!!! FX for you big time today!!!


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> ERose-Are you triggering with Ovidrel? I don't remember you saying previously...I hope this works out for you and you don't have to move forward with IVF. fxfxfx. My freaking follicle was 28mm the day before the IUI, so yours sound reasonable. That's just insane. Of course, I had to google, but couldn't find anything about follicles that big. Hopefully there was a nice juicy egg inside. Vjean is right- :twingirls: hee hee.
> 
> AFM-:coffee: and you ALL know I freaked out when I saw my temperature this morning. I forgot to take my progesterone out of excitement for my bloodwork and the big day. I wish my temperature wasn't so high so I could feel neutral, but alas...neutral wasn't in the plans for the day. Happiness is. I'll hear back this afternoon. <3

Yep, its Ovidrel that I'm triggering with. Yea, it would be cool if this just worked and no IVF. But if not, I'm def ready to get on the ball. That's a huge follie you had! Last cycle, mine was 25 on day10, so probably 26.5 by the time the IUI rolled around two days later. Maybe since your body was new to any kind of meds in general, and maybe because mine was just new to Femara. Who knows! The ones I have now, they expect to be around 23 and 19 by the time IUI comes. Apparently they grow another 1-2mm in a day or two...? Btw, nice temp jump gurrlll! I feel like you have a fab chance! Can't wait to hear about your blood test!!


----------



## ERosePW

kfs, how funny you're going to Long Beach! It's such a small world, isn't it? :) 

(which reminds me, did we lose all our euro gals?)

Yes, the beaches there are beautiful and it's a great little town. I was there last May for my DH's cousin's wedding. We had two beautiful days, but one rainy cold day (the day we decided to go into the city, of course!). Have a great time! It's such a nice area.

Hi Wish, Vjean, Sis, nessaw, Mischief, Smiles, Blueshoney, and everyone else. I'm sure I missed a few, but only because I'm scatterbrained today with the month of June so close at work, AND I have my IVF consult at 12:30. I'm meeting DH there.


----------



## terripeachy

You guys are driving me crazy! hee hee. It's a good crazy though, so I'll allow it.

ERose-Hope the consult goes well and the doctor reassures you one more time about the Lupron. Hmmm..yeah, I miss the Euro ladies. Batty/garfie/felcity-we miss you!

Wish-I forgot to comment on your Hawaii picture as well. That's so cool that you ran up that mountain and then snapped your selfie. It's seriously the little things that make us so happy.

kfs1-Is this cannulation something where you can still go to work when it's done, or are you going to take the day off? My HSG hurt too (the pinching/cramping), so hopefully they won't have that balloon up there for too long. I felt better once all foreign objects had left my body. hee hee. Have your mom take you to an awesome lunch. Crazy how that works. :wacko:

Now i have to try to get back to work. I can't focus at all. Luckily I turned in one report yesterday so no one is expecting anything from me today. ha!


----------



## moni77

Hey everyone~ I took the long weekend off from everything, so just finished catching up. Lovely pics everyone!! FXed Terri!!! ERose cant wait to hear about your appointment.

AFM - AF arrived over the weekend. Had day 3 scan and labs and the cysts are still there. The left one is slightly reduced but the right one increased. Doc wants to do another set of scan/labs on June 9th. Good thing I wasn't set on starting the IVF cycle this month - so I am not too upset. Just hoping they disappear before July!!


----------



## nessaw

Kfs it made me v hormonal which could have been in combo with screwy hormones from the 1st mc. Got more hormonal as each month didn't work. By the 3rd month which was how long we'd agreed to do it for I was a killer combo of hormones and anger! Plus it thinned my lining. Almost threw a slow responding laptop at the wall in that last month. I had more tablets for another month but decided against it. On a positive note it evened my cycles out to around 26 days-varied between 22 and 30 prior to that and put ov at around cd12 rather than 9 so that was good.
Erose I'm a euro gal!
Terri - everything crossed. X


----------



## ERosePW

nessaw said:


> Erose I'm a euro gal!
> Terri - everything crossed. X

Oh nessaw, I missed that you were in the UK somehow! Yay, at least one has stuck around! I miss the others too. They made me laugh so much, lol.


----------



## Fezzle

terri- I can't stay neutral either! Fx!

I'm a sort-of Euro gal- American but I've lived in the UK for over 10 years! 

AFM- just waiting to O- such a boring time! OH and I just put an offer in on a house though (we rent now) so that is been distracting and exciting!


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle/nessaw-Oh yes..there are a few Euro gals still hanging around. Thanks!! hee hee. Good luck on the house purchase, and I am hoping hoping hoping that your cycle is a good one this time around.

moni-So NOW are they going to give you something for your cysts, or you just wait another week to see if there are any changes. True, it's best that you didn't have your heart set on a June IVF. Phew!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hey girls, we are on vacation so I haven't been good about checking the site lately, but I am anxiously awaiting Terri's results!


----------



## moni77

Terri - no they are going to check on them again on June 9th - make a decision after that.

Waiting to hear your results....


----------



## terripeachy

My results were negative. :cry:
I'll call the nurse tomorrow to talk about the next steps.


----------



## moni77

sorry Terri...


----------



## ttcinseattle

So sorry Terri :( The only thing worse than a negative is a negative when you really thought it might be positive. Thinking of you and sending big hugs. Excited for you to tackle this with the big guns in the coming months!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Ugh, I'm sorry Terri, that's such shit news to get. That's kind of shocking really. Dang it. I'm sorry. :(


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry Terri :hugs: that's why I always test B4 getting beta so u know and it's not really news!!! 
Onward and Upward!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Oh terri, I'm so sorry. I really thought this could be it for you, I really did. :( That upsets me.


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - I am so sorry for your negative Beta... :( I was hoping to the moon that you would get your BFP this month... I know you were too... 
I hope you treat yourself tonight... whether its a good cry on the hubby's shoulder or a good glass of wine - or uhm....both!! 
:hug: :flower:


----------



## kfs1

Terri, noooooo. I'm so, so sorry for you. :( I hope you're doing OK.


----------



## Driving280

Terri, I was really pulling for you and hoping... *hugs*


----------



## Driving280

Short update for me - all seems fine, I don't really have any nausea but I didn't have any with DS either. Nipples hurt awfully, though, can't touch. Friday is dr's appt, I'll be 6 weeks then. That's when I found out last time there was no heartbeat... Really nervous.


----------



## Mischief

Terri - Oh, no! :hugs: It's funny how we "meet" a stranger and get so emotionally involved in her cycles. I was really praying for you! Congrats on the A and the Master's degree - I am jealous! I need to get moving on that, but I have been in this TTC limbo for ages!

Sis - I so feel your pain with the "new puppy" temps! Mine are all over the place - he wakes me up every night/morning! He's finally getting along with his big dog brother and sister, and right now he's playing with the cat. Lots of energy! :dog:

Fezzle - Waiting to O is terribly boring! My cycles are so long and I usually don't O until the early 20s - it just seems like forever. Congrats on the offer - house-hunting can be so fun and a great distraction! ;)

Wish4another1 - Congrats on the +OPK! Have fun! Love the Honolulu pic. Honolulu... Vegas... I need a vaca, too! :)

AFM - I'm 15dpo with BFN after BFN! The IUI protocol my doc gave me last visit says to call with the date of "first full-flow day of menses (spotting, light bleeding, dark brown discharge do not count as day 1)" and I have been hovering between spotting, light bleeding, and nothing for the last three days. Every time I logged into FF to record it and start a new cycle, it would stop completely! So confusing! I spoke with the nurse, she spoke with the doc, and they ordered a bloodwork to see if my hormone levels indicate that my cycle has started, and a pregnancy test just in case. I feel pretty ridiculous that I can't figure out for myself if I've got my period or not, but I admit to being encouraged that there's still a little hope for a BFP. She said she'd call in the morning with my results.


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri-I'm so sorry *hugs*


----------



## Sis4Us

Driving I know that feeling all too well so I was actually shocked when they saw a <3 Only to find out later which I think made everything even harder!!!
We can only take it day by day and hope for the best I hope u hear a strong <3 and everything looks great!!! :)

Mischief I keep thinking why did I let the boys decide on a puppy when Mommy is taking care of her and not getting sleep!!! :shrug:
She is pretty good sleeping thru the nite if she sleeps w me in the couch but the couch isn't nice on my back :nope:
Plus we had 3 days of rain here and flooding so she was fighting going out in that mess and I didn't blame her :haha:
I wish I could post a video of her playing w Zada the big Pibble she hides under the coach and barks at her poking in and out is so Funny :rofl:

AFM getting stretchy CM O should be soon I'm guessing !!


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, I know this won't be much consolation at the moment, but you've got a pretty good plan in place, my friend. I noticed you've gotten much more aggressive in the last couple months, and I can see and feel your determination. Someone as determined as you are, will succeed. It may not have been this cycle, but with that determination, your strength, and perseverance, it will be soon. You're taking huge steps that you need to, and that right there is all the light you need at the end of this tunnel, lovey. So take your couple of days to be sad over the bfn like we do, and then do the next thing we always do... Pick yourself up, think about what your heart tells you to do next, and then onwards and upwards. Each terribly sad BFN we've dealt with over all this time has been a step toward our ultimate goal of becoming a mother. They suck big donkey balls, but they drive us and motivate us to do whatever it takes. :hugs:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Terri~ I'm so sorry. Huge hugs!

Doing a quick update. My ipad hasn't let me log in the past few days. Finally trying the phone, which I hate to post from. Got a bfn last Sunday, so stopped the P. Got af Tuesday am. Really bummed. Next Tuesday have HSG scheduled along with an SA. When I called the re office to see what I do next, she seemed surprised I didn't call sooner. Last saw re in October, was supposed to call in 3 months if no bfp. . . Supposedly. To have hsg and sa. I didn't realize I guess. I thought it would just happen eventually since we never had problems before as long as I had my P. Not sure if they will find anything or not. Nothing was wrong with the sperm the 5 times I've gotten pg. And I'm assuming nothing is blocked since I've gotten pg 5 times. So, not looking forward to these tests since I'm sure they will come back fine. But also not understanding why after many cycles it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## nessaw

Terri am so sorry. Big hugs. X
Driving good luck at the scan.
Mischief hope you get an answer soon.
Mom sorry about af. Good luck with hsg and sa.
Hi all. Cd9 here and another low on cbfm. Need to check old diary as sure cd9 used to be a high day. We'll see. Feeling very cramping in the pelvic area. Hoping it'll pass.
X


----------



## terripeachy

Good morning everyone. Thanks for all your support. Sis, perhaps you're right about testing prior to going into bloodwork, but I like surprises, even if they are disappointing. It sucks, but I would probably do the same thing again next time. My nurse is really soft spoken, and her voice sounded so nice and so sad when she called. I will call her today and let her know our plans to do IUI one more time. With hubs low count, I can't really expect much, if I were being a realist about things, but then I think that people with high counts also get BFN, so it's not all his fault. It just wasn't meant to be this month, and there is nothing I would change. I took my prenatals every.single.day, which was huge for me. So, I am getting more determined and things will happen for us. 

Also, now that I'm not pregnant, I'm 95% sure, I will be riding to Texas in July for my convention. Hubs said if I find out I'm pregnant, I can't ride down there and he and I were going to drive down. But now, I'm eager to ride down with my girlfriends. Depending on when AF arrives (note my temperature is still high even though I'm off the progesterone), I should get my results at the end of June, and then the convention is a week later, so I should be ok to ride either way.

Driving-I am feeling really good about your pregnancy this time, and I hope your scan is as perfect as one would hope. fxfx. We're all behind you, and nipples hurting is good...feeling nothing, apparently, is not good.

Mischief-I hear ya!! We get so invested in each others' lives, bodily functions, etc..it's hard not to feel a strong connection about this whole process. The hardest part about school was filling out the application. I wish I had done it a lot sooner. My parents told me to, but after studying engineering, I was SO done with school. Then when I started taking classes for my MBA, I was shocked at how easy they were, and wished I had listened. Even if you take one class, you're one class closer to finishing, so please consider it. It won't be too bad. I've had classes with two pregnant women before, and they seemed to get along fine. I wouldn't let TTC stop you from your education. I know you're kind of new to our group, but did you do an IUI last time, or you're about to start the protocol now? Let's hope you get a BFP after you get your blood drawn. That would be AWESOME!!! *snapping fingers*

Momof3-Sorry for the BFNs prior to church on Sunday. :hugs: Not to be debbie downer, but you never know what could have changed over the years. I know you've gotten pregnant before, and all was well, but it's best to just get the tests done, and keep chugging away. I know I felt better finding out that all was well rather than not knowing. It'll happen soon, and you'll get your little blue bundle probably as soon as you go back for testing. 

Sis-Yay for O time. Push those dogs out of the way! Is your hubs back in town for a while now? I hope so.

nessaw-I hope you get a positive tomorrow with those feelings in your pelvic area. I'm sure a high/peak is right around the corner. 

ERose-What did the doctor say yesterday? Thanks, as usual for your kind words. You and Katie always know just what to say. I'm going to bottle your words and just pull them out when I need a support boost. hee hee.

ttcinseattle-Hey stranger!!! Nice of you to pop in! How are you doing??

Wish/Blues/moni/fezzle/kfs1/everyone else-Thanks you guys. You're the best!! I will survive another month, don't worry. hee hee. You can't get rid of this :jo: just yet.


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow my temp dropped again IDK if it's ever been this low :shrug: OPK is still not dark so who knows!!!
My AF lasted a Lil longer this time and I've noticed I O 8 days after she leaves so FX I'll o this weekend and we can get in some BD!!!
Terri yes dH is home but crazy at work and I'm puppy sitting all nite :nope:

Mom sorry about AF but it's always good to have everything on the table so FX w the test!!

Terri glad u get to take your trip everything happens for a reason!! ;)

:hi: everyone DS2 is home getting breathing treatments again today that puts him at 17 absences :nope: was hoping not to do that BS again he's way to smart to be placed!!


----------



## Smiles013

Hi everyone...getting all caught up on what's going on. 

Terri....glad about your A but so so sorry for the test results. I feel in my heart your BFP will happen soon. You have a plan in place and you're a woman on a mission plus you have such a genuine heart and positive spirit that undoubtedly God will bless you and the hubs with a bundle of joy soon :hugs:

Erose....hmmmmm, twins perhaps??? That would be awesome!!!! Throwing out positive vibes to you too. 

Sis....I give you credit for taking on another pup. I guy I know breeds Cane Corsos and has a little couple months back and keeps telling me he has one pup left that he is looking to give to a good home and that the pup has my name on it! NOPE!!!! We have 2 dogs already- one eking a Corso and the other a Rotti mix so we have enough to deal with. But I have to say if I saw the lil guy in person I might change my tune which is why I am staying away! Lol

Driving...good luck as positive vibes sent you way for your appt. Hoping you see a nice strong heartbeat. :hugs:

Wish...one I commend you for running up to the top of there and two I soooooo want to go to Hawaii one day, also want to visit Paris too. They're on my bucket list. Lol

Hello to all the other ladies.


----------



## Wish4another1

Smiles - I like the sound of your bucket list!! I took my girls to Paris/Europe in July 2009... it was awesome and we have some great pics of the three of us in Paris... and the most quoted memory is some random guy stopped in front of us and peed on street... :rofl: 

Terri - You have such a great attitude!! Your trip sounds wonderful!! How long will it take you to ride to Texas?? Dallas is a 12 hour trip for me in a car!!! You are right it just wasn't meant to be - but I always wish it was!! :hugs: Hope you have a great day lady!! 

Sis - hmmm I wonder what is up with those temps of yours!!! its not right for a ragin cajun to have low temps!!! :rofl: FX you O this weekend and DH isn't too busy to have some O fun!! 

Erose - Twins!! How exciting would that be??!!! I have had a couple dreams in the last year that I had twin boys... I secretly hope that happens for me!!! :haha: but it sounds like it could be a reality for you!!! :happydance::happydance: BTW love that you wrote donkey balls... that just makes me giggle...

Momof3 - :hugs: for your BFN's... on to next month!!

Mischief - I hear you about getting into the lives of our online friends... None of my friends are trying and think I am absolutely insane for wanting kids when my youngest is 17... maybe I am... hehe

Nessaw - FX you O in the next couple days too - You and Sis can be the O sisters!!! :thumbup:

Driving - FX for your scan on Friday and I Hope you can see the heartbeat even though its early...:hugs:

:howdy: to all you other lovelies!!

AFM: well temp went up this morning... I somehow got the DH to :sex: last night... and girls I have to say this cycle is the best I can do... I have never managed to have :sex: on O day... so if the temp stays up we atleast have a chance...


----------



## terripeachy

Wish- My trip can take as long or as short as I want. hee hee. I get to plan it. I would probably take about four days going down, and then getting home as fast as possible. The convention ends on Thursday night, and I have to be back at work on Monday morning, so it'll be no time for dilly dallying. I may talk to my friend Kelly and see if she wants to go with me just so I have a buddy. If not, I can do it by myself. I'm never afraid to ride alone. I talk to more interesting people when I'm by myself.

That's awesome that you and hubs BD'd on O day. I seem to always miss the exact day too, but that's ok. As long as you're close, you always have a chance. I emailed hubs about Fertilaid and he said as long as there are no side effects he's game. I never told him that his count was low. I will tell him that I doubt there are side effects (are there?). hee hee. I'm glad he's on board. :happydance:

Katie-How is your vacation and where are you?


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish Ur guess is as good as mine I've had a ton of spotting this cycle that's why I'm afraid a cyst is amuck!!! :nope:

Smiles I went to the breeder w my BFF and even held the puppy but decided to sleep on it and talk to DH was hoping he would say NO but him and the boys kept saying where's the puppy WTH I didn't even go get her my BIG got my BFF to take him to get her!!:nope:

I feel like I have a newborn in the house I'm limited to short trips outta the house Sleep deprived and a sloppy mess !!! :haha:


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - Fertilaid makes my husband feel like he is 19 again (his words not mine) - this is on 1 pill a day - the bottle says 3 a day... we DEFINATELY notice a big difference when he is taking them... however...they haven't helped his counts... in fact his count went down (tremendously) but I don't contribute that to fertilaid... especially since he won't take all three pills...
I wish I could get him to take it religiously but he doesn't - I would like to get him to take 2 a day... but if that happened watch out... I may never make it to work :rofl: no bad side effects for him though (but lots of good ones :haha:)

I love that you aren't afraid to travel alone - me neither... I have drove all over the country (and out of the country) by myself - I am scared of motorcyles... I know probably unfounded but... I love traveling... alone or with someone... when I retire I want to do a bunch of missions trips... unless of course we have a baby... then I guess I stay home!! haha


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, thanks for asking! My appt went well. Sort of overwhelming, but good. She went over everything in detail and told us a few different IVF options, and gave her opinion on what she thought would work best for us. Once we had the final plan, the nurse sat down w/ us to give me a rough timeframe for everything so that I can prepare w/ my job and she showed me how to use all 3 injections (different from Ovidrel). They also did a mock embryo transfer. They go into the uterus w/ a catheter to give them an idea of where the embryos will be placed for best chance of implanting (if they place them too high, they could end up in the tubes). So by doing a "practice round", they're prepared w/ the exact amount of centimeters for the day of transfer. 

The timing can be off, given that I don't know when I'll start AF during the Lupron, and they don't know the exact amount of days I'll be on the stim meds. But as it stands now, they estimate egg retrieval around 6/29, and embryo transfer between 7/2-7/4. I'll know by mid-July if I'm preg! BUT, I'm also hoping that this IUI tomorrow will just be successful, and maybe I'll know by mid June instead of mid July! Hehehe!

Oh, and I confirmed that the Lupron will have no affect whatsoever on this IUI if I get prego. She said it does no harm, and I'd just stop taking the Lupron if I get a BFP.


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, and regarding the gals who mentioned twins... I would LOVE twins! If I could only be so lucky. I'm having some slight discomfort on my right side today where the 2 follies are, so I bet those suckers are about to pop, lol. I will be happy if just one fertilizes of course! But it would be the coolest thing ever if I got twins out of an IUI. I don't think that's very common though, is it?

Have to run to a meeting, but will reply to everyone's comments later! Darn work. Getting in the way of my fun.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies! A few days ago, I wrote out a long reply to everybody and my phone refreshed and I lost the entire message. I thought about typing it up again, but I decided to go eat Funyuns instead. So I'll give it another go today....

So weird, when I read Erin's post this morning to Terri, I thought that was something I would have said if I had 2 good brain cells to rub together anymore! Terri, glad to see your spirits are lifting back up, and like someone said, it obviously wasn't the right time even though its heartbreaking and this allows you to go on your ride in July. As far as I'm aware, you can't strap a car seat to the back of a motorcycle and as supportive as they can be, Hubby's aren't exactly keen on the idea of being solely responsible for taking care of little babies for more than 3 hours. And none of that even matters, because the fact is, once your baby is born, you're not going to want to leave them. Truth!

Neesaw--I meant to tell you several times how sorry I am about the loss of your little twins. I just think it's incredibly beautiful how you are memorializing them and as terribly sad as it is, glad to hear they are home with you. I'm being completely honest when I say that I don't know how I would be able to move forward after going through what you have been through, and that is why we are all constantly telling you how strong you are. Truth also. <3

Sis--Lol, you strike me as the kind of person who always has crazy things going on! Right now it's a new puppy. Those pics were too much!!!! I understand why Smiles won't go and see a puppy because they are too irresistible. But then you're up with them in the middle of the night and they're whining and peeing all over your house, and that's not so cute. But it certainly keeps you busy! Onto Vegas, it's my favorite! We go at least once a year because I have to get my Vegas fix. We have family there, too, but even if we didn't, after having lived in Arizona for so many years, it was very quick and easy to run up to Vegas for a weekend and then you get addicted to it. We got married at the Bellagio and we had an Elvis personator announce us into the reception and perform and ugh, I could go on and on forever about Vegas but I'll PM you about stuff to do and not clog up the thread! 

Smiles--Wowee, you had great seats at that play. And I was like, "Umm, for shame, for shame taking pictures in the theater!" But I would have done the exact same thing on the sly. And your baby bump is ADORBS!

Driving--I have a good feeling about your appt tomorrow, too. You know, when I first saw my doctor about the spotting and cramping issues I'm having, she asked me if I had any pregnancy symptoms and I said my boobs hurt and she was very relieved. She said breast and nipple tenderness is a very encouraging sign. But I get you being nervous about the 6 week mark and finding no heartbeat the last time. There is just no way of getting around those fears until you've had your appt. and can finally breathe a sigh of relief. Best wishes for tomorrow but I feel like its going to be a happy appt. for you. :). 

Erin--This is perfect...getting another IUI in before IVF and with a possibility of 2 eggs popping out, you may not even need IVF. Things seem to be unfolding so nicely for you and that's very exciting. Like all the planets are aligned just right!

Kfs1---Good luck this Monday with your tubal. Does it sound like fun? Hells no! But it's a good step forward in getting you that baby. Keep on truckin' lady!! You are knocking down the obstacles one by one and I admire your perseverance!

Moni--Sorry you still have the cysts but you are absolutely right about the timing of IVF and its a good thing you didn't try to push for June! Yeah, what will they do about them if they don't resolve themselves?

Fezzle--I'm sorry if I missed it, but did you end up getting the house?! Is it super expensive in the UK to buy? 

Wish--That's awesome about the blaring positive opk. Honestly, it's the one highlights of TTC...seeing that positive is such a mood lifter! Lets you know that part of your body is doing what it's supposed to and that's very exciting. And on that military guy, my sister's first husband was in the Air Force and he used to tell her they were going on secret missions and he was just bonking someone else. I'm sure it happens a ton, which is sad, but your guy took it to a whole other level and he should be evaluated for mental issues. It actually concerns me that this man is so "off "and is in the military. I mean, he's 42, not some young, dumb kid!!! 

Okay, listen, I know that I missing people but I'm starting to feel sick and if I don't post this now I never will. My hubby backed into a tree when we were out in the woods and I can tell I got a little whiplash. So now in addition the cramping, spotting, naseua and fatigue....I've got a splitting headache and sore neck muscles. I'm a wreck! I will check in next week when I'm home. Much love!


----------



## Fezzle

We put an offer and it was accepted! So now it's down to the mortgage and paperwork- we don't anticipate any problems but hoping it all goes through ok! Luckily we're not in a rush (we're renting and have a really good relationship with the landlady), but I'd love to move in before our next academic year starts again so I still have flexibility to be at home for things. It depends on where you are in the UK- in the north, I don't think the houses are that expensive, but they are down in the south where I am. Not as crazy as London, but compared to where I'm from in NC, you just get much smaller houses and yards for your money.


----------



## nessaw

Katie that's very kind. When it first happened I didn't think I could do it but here we are nearly 4 months later. Not really sure how I got here but having more good days than bad. Planning the wedding is keeping me distracted. X


----------



## nessaw

Fezzle congrats on your house. X


----------



## moni77

Erin - 2 follies means twins is a definite possibility. Actually now since a lotof times with IVF they only put 1 egg back in, twins are more common with the IUIs then IVF.

Katie - glad things are still going well- feel better soon!! I don't know what they will do if the cysts don't resolve - I guess I'll find out on the 9th. I think they are resolving though - I am finally getting more CM and BDing is not as painful as it had been - which I think it was because the cysts were there and big. But I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Sis4Us

Katie :hi: so glad u are well .... Well as well as u can be!!! :)
Yes my life is always in a bit of a tornado but I like it that way keeps me on my toes and Crazy as I should be!!! ;)

Moni yea I think my cyst is finally disolving too as I had weird spotting and some EWCM!! Plus I don't feel so bloated it's crazy how those cyst can mess w everything!!


----------



## nessaw

Cd 10 another low day. Wtf!?!


----------



## terripeachy

Driving-Hope the scan goes well today and you hear that strong heartbeat. :thumbup: I'll be thinking about you this morning. <3

nessaw-Your post made me laugh, but I'm not laughing at a low. What did your journal say about your ovulation times? Is this super out of the ordinary?

Sis-Glad the cyst has decreased and you aren't feeling so bloated. Good things on the horizon. fxfx. I had to laugh about how everyone but you was all for the dog and you're stuck with her now. hee hee. She'll be the second best dog ever, next to Zada (Pibble).

The foster place emailed asking if anyone would take this 9 yo sheltie (a small Lassie dog) that had parvo. BUT, if you took it, you couldn't foster (ever again) or have another dog because the parvo may go to the next dog you have. You can foster cats in the future, just not dogs. That is a scary thought, but someone volunteered. We had a sheltie growing up and I would have loved to take the foster for a few weeks, but eventually, I would like to get a dog of my own.

Smiles-I looked up the Cane corso yesterday. Interesting looking dog. Italian too. Fancy! hee hee. What color is yours?

Fezzle-WOohoo!! That's great news about the house. So happy for you. New house, new baby!

Katie-Whiplash?! Hope you get better soon. I think you should take over the driving from here on out. hee hee. Are you showing yet? I don't know when people start showing.

ERose-Good luck today with your IUI. C'mon :spermy: Get where you need to go and do what you need to do!! I'm glad you feel confident about what's going to happen next, and thank goodness you finally feel ok about the Lupron. I am seriously right behind you this time around. For reals....and true, hopefully we won't need it, but for me, it's best to feel prepared either way. 

AFM-Nothing is going on..I made chicken and dumplings last night, temperature is still high, and I threw away the few faint ICs that I had. I kept the strong one from the day after my trigger. It's a nice reminder of what a positive test looks like. :) Other than that, I won tickets to a Wizard of Oz show tonight at the theater and I'm going riding on Saturday. I can't ride enough. HA!!HA!! And yes, my house is dirty but I'd rather be riding. Oh well...:haha:


----------



## nessaw

Terri the diary only has from when I was on clomid so it went straight into high. But I know the month I got pg I ov on cd12 so will have had at least 2 high days before that peak. Really hoping it's there tom. Grrr! Was checking last 2 cycles and they're 27 and 28 days instead of 26 so maybe my cycle is 1 or 2 days longer post mc and the highs will kick in later. Used to start cd8 or 9 with highs. Either that or still out of whack. Hugs. 
Hope today went ok driving.x
Hi everyone. X


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I'm still so sorry for you but am happy that you have a fun trip planned and a nice weekend ahead! It will happen for you for sure when the timing is right - NO DOUBT in my mind. Have so much fun at the show tonight and riding tomorrow and leave that house as dirty as can be! And about that dog with Parvo, yeah, you seriously can't mess around with that stuff. Super-contagious to other dogs.

Driving - good luck today!

Mischief - I hope you get some good results today!

Sis - wooohoo for stretchy CM. :happydance: Hope you get your peak soon.

Momof3 - Hmm - it does seem a bit strange since your tests are always fine but when was the last time you were tested? It can't hurt to make sure things are OK. Either way, I hope they come back clear and you get your BFP soon.

Nessaw - Hope you get your O soon. Do you always get high days before day 10? It seems to be different for me every month for sure.

Wish - Happy you were able to get some BDing in. :) I bought the hubs fertilaid but he hasn't started it yet. Question -why does your DH only take one pill a day?

Erose - TWINS for sure! :twingirls: :oneofeach: :twinboys: That's so amazing that you could potentially be pregnant between June-mid-July. I am soooo beyond happy for you. Good luck today!!!!!!!!!

Katie - That's too awesome that you had an Elvis impersonator introduce you at your wedding. LOVE IT! Glad you're doing well! 

Moni - I'm so sorry about the cysts. :hugs: I hope those suckers resolve on their own soon!

Fezzle - Congratulations on the house! :happydance:

Hi to anyone who I may have missed.

AFM: So, both surgeries scheduled and I'm already getting anxiety about them. I have anxiety issues when it comes to anything doctor/hospital/flight related. I know everything will be fine - I'm just weird like that. Pre-op appointment for the 2nd surgery Monday morning, then I head over for the tubal cannulation, and then the 2nd surgery is on Wednesday. I told my mom not to come up after all because I felt guilty making her travel but my sister will be taking me to the first appt. Not sure about the second one yet...

Headed to LI tonight after work so I won't be online until Sunday. Hope everyone has a GREAT weekend.


----------



## ERosePW

IUI #2 today in a couple hrs. I've been so focused on making sure everything was in place for the IVF, that I hadn't been thinking too much about this IUI. But yesterday I thought about it more, and I'm actually feeling pretty excited and hopeful about it now! They said the 2 follies from Tues would probably grow to 23 & 19 by today, DH and I made sure to BD when we needed to, I'm starting to feel that familiar abdominal discomfort and bloating, and my temp is still in pre-O range so I don't have to wonder if I O'd those two eggies already. Not that it would be bad if I did last night, but it gives me peace of mind that it will probably be sometime in the next few hours. So now I feel excited, and I'm also feeling very optimistic! I'm also super relaxed right now, and I know it's because of that optimism, and also the fact that if the IUI doesn't work, I won't be as heartbroken again since I'll have already started my lead-in to the IVF. 

Fezzle, congrats on the house, that's always an exciting time!

Nessaw, sorry for your confusion with the dang monitor. Hopefully your High will show up tomorrow and you'll be at Peak in no time!

Terri, you sound pretty positive, so I'm glad to hear it. I have a feeling you and I will be bump buddies, even if we do end up being a month or so apart. How fun, right? Moni too... Her IVF will be July/August. So what are your plans then? One more IUI? Or are you playing that by ear? Your post sounded pretty head strong, so I get the feeling you've got something in your mind! ;)

Hi everyone! I have to get some work done before I head over to the RE in a couple hrs, so will check in again later!


----------



## ERosePW

Kfs, I think we were posting at the same time! Thanks so much for your kind words, you are such a sweetheart! I'm excited about your surgeries because they get you one step closer to your bfp!! I understand the anxiety though, Hun, I've totally been there (although for different things!) Try to relax and stay calm and enjoy your LI visit!!! The Drs know how to make you extra comfy and relaxed right before those procedures, and as painless as possible afterward, they really usually do a great job of that! :thumbup:


----------



## moni77

FXed for all the excitement today...


----------



## Driving280

Whew, so... the news is good :) I am exactly 6 weeks pregnant, just as my chart says :) Saw a yolk sac, a fetal pole, and a tiny flicker :) As it is super early, could not get a heartbeat count yet, so going back next week. Dr. said it looked good but I am still nervous, of course... Still, nervously happy :)


----------



## Wish4another1

Yay Driving!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Erose Good luck today 

What a great Friday!!!


----------



## kfs1

Great news Driving! :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hooray!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Driving did they do an abdominal or vaginal scan?


----------



## nessaw

Fantastic driving. X


----------



## terripeachy

Driving-Yeah, baby!!!! I am so happy for you. :wohoo:

Wish-I am also super glad you put your chart back in your siggie. hee hee. :ninja: I didn't want to bother you with asking, but I guess you sensed that I wanted to see from across the miles. HA!!HA!!

Hubs said he was going to order the Fertilaid, and I talked to the nurse, and she said to go on and order my Clomid, Ovidrel and if my Gonal F is going to expire, I should order that too (although they gave me 3x the amount I needed, so I hope it's not expired). I asked her about increasing hubs' sperm count, but she said except to limit his smoking, there is not much that can be done. Whatevs...he can limit his smoking/drinking AND take Fertilaid anyway and be a part of this process. Of course, after listening to Wish' hubs results on one pill a day, maybe I'm scared of three pills a day. I do have to walk a lot at work. :rofl:

Happy Friday, chicas!!!


----------



## Driving280

KatiePotatie - Vaginal - you'd see nothing on an abdominal right now...


----------



## Blueshoney

Driving - That's fantastic! 
Terri-OMG you had me dying with the you have to do a lot of walking at work! If you end up walking funny just tell them you pulled a muscle doing Insanity! 
Erose-Good luck with your IUI! 

I hope all this good luck rubs off on everyone!! 

AFM-I'm at 8DPO but I do not have much hope this month as my fertile time was when we were jetlagged from traveling and we only BD luckingly the day I Od and the day after. Normally we have the whole week and no go so not sure how we will do with just bding on the day of O and the day after.


----------



## nessaw

Soooo cd11 still low. Really hacked off! Guess it must be hormones off kilter from mc. 2 babies=more hormones and longer to clear them I suppose.


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-You never know what the magic trick will be, so always be hopeful...you just might be surprised. Good call on the insanity. hee hee. 

nessaw-I know you're so frustrated, but keep BD'ing. You may get a peak all of a sudden, so at least you'll be prepared. I hope tomorrow something other than low shows up. For sanity's sake at a minimum!


----------



## Sis4Us

Driving so glad the scan went well!!!! :)

Terri :rofl: about the walking funny !!!! GNC has a fertility blend it worked for DH and u can get it today and get that walking funny started!!! ;)
Yea smoking is a big sperm NO No I've read but Not our issue so it could be anything really! 

Erose FX!!!!

KFS1 just keep focusing on that light at the end of the tunnel :hugs: it's worth it!! :)

AFM not sure what my temp was this Am I think it Is post O temp but w the dog and waking up IDK since I got a +++ OPK yesterday!! :shrug:
Oh well we BD this am and will again Tom and FX not really thinking about it focused on losing some LBS and tanning for Vegas!!! :happydance:
We pushed the trip back so we have more time to plan and my Dad is visiting in June and possible his Mom so it will be mid July now!!! Still excited

Katie my Vegas expert DH wants to stay at the Hard Rock but its not on the strip it looks like a hike do u think it's worth it or should we stay on the strip!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Real quick to Sis--the Hard Rock is definitely a fun party hotel/casino, so you'll have a good time there, but yes, it's off the strip. But very easy to get a quick cab ride down to the strip...it's not terribly far and cabs just line up outside the hotels so there's no waiting around. Are you bringing the kiddos?


----------



## ERosePW

Quick update before I haul ass to dinner... (poor Moni, having to see my updates twice in our two different threads, lol!)

IUI went fine yesterday. I was once again in some discomfort and bloated all day. BUT, my temp rise was super small this morning, so I cringed at first. But I woke up w/ the same O discomfort this morning, so oddly enough, I think I'm Oing today instead of the standard 36 hours. I googled and found some girls who said they O'd the day after they were supposed to as well, so I'm hoping to see a temp rise tomorrow. I had bleeding yesterday too, pretty much all the way up until bedtime. It was spotting, I guess, but a tad more than just a little. Naturally, I googled that too, and found it has happened to others. Its fully gone today, and instead I have some EWCM, so that's another reason I think I'm O'ing today. My RE said the washed sperm can live up to 72 hours, but she also said to go ahead and BD today to cover our bases. Even w/ the bleeding and tiny temp rise today, I still feel good about it. Along w/ the 2 eggs we had, DH's count was up a little to $113M after the wash, and motility was 88%. We got in one BD a few days ago, then IUI yesterday, and another BD tonight. FXd my temp goes up tomorrow.

In the meantime, my Dr ordered all meds for IVF just in case we run into any glitches with insurance. Well, there were no glitches, so this huge box already arrived today, and let me tell you... I've never seen anything like it in my life. Since each injection is a little different, it also came with a ton of syringes, needles, alcohol wipes, etc. Also estradiol pills and some P in both injection form and supp form. Its a requirement for IVF since they're retrieving the eggs, rather than letting O occur normally, I guess. They have to get you started on P injections right after egg retrieval before embryo transfer. Then eventually, I guess you switch to the supps for however many weeks the RE decides.


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, and real quick... Driving, that is FANTASTIC news! SOO happy things are going well!!

Terri, nice that your hubs is willing to take the fertilaid. Its a miracle I can get mine to take his CoQ10 and multi! I bet it will help since i've heard several others say it did. I saw your temp dive today. :( Sorry for that, but I guess you were expecting it anyway after the neg blood test. I still hate to see those though. At this point, I'm sure you're just ready to get on with the next cycle.

Sis, sounds like you're getting a good BD schedule in, perfect! I know i'm hopeful for you this cycle. :)

Hi to all the lovely ladies. I hope to not be at dinner too late tonight, as I'm exhausted. Ok, now DH is literally about to come carry me outta the house, and that wouldn't be good in this dress, so I will check in later! Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## ERosePW

Now on my phone, good lord, I feel like I'm always rushing.... Wanted to add a little note that if you girls get tired of hearing me ramble about IVF, please let me know! I would ramble on the IVF threads, but I get freaked out when I read about the failed IVFs or someone not getting enough good embryos, so I've chosen to avoid it at least for now. I promise my feelings won't be hurt if you tell me to shut up, lol!


----------



## Sis4Us

Katie no its an ALL Adult trip I haven't had one since DS2 I think so it should be FUN and crazy!!!
We might just go w the Palazzo as We have points we can use and stay on the strip the tip of the strip but on it IDK I've been looking at hotels all day my brain hurts!! :nope:

Been have lots of CM and achey Ovaries just almost fell over w a sharp jab on my left side hope it's that Cyst popping!!


----------



## Wish4another1

:hi: everyone - a quick post from my phone
1st - Erose I can't speak for everyone but for me - type away!!!! I want to hear what you are going through!!! I am excited for you and want to hear it all good bad and tmi!!!! Haha
:hugs:
2nd - can you say CROSSHAIRS??? :rofl: 
Will update properly tomorrow!
:dust: to all!!


----------



## ttcinseattle

Sis, as someone who has done Vegas and then done it again I just wanted to chime in. It totally depends on what kind of trip you're looking for, but for a ragin' Cajun looking to go crazy on an all adults trip I think the Hard Rock is an excellent choice! I met Steven Tyler there, and later that night bowled in the bowling suite! Not my typical idea of a crazy good time, but when there's a bowling alley *in* the hotel room, you know you're partying with the big dogs! ;)

The Palazzo is gorgeous and very swanky. However, if you're looking for a party pool during the day, it's not the place. More posh and relaxing. 

Don't worry in the least about not being on the strip. The only time I personally ever walk between casinos is when they're connected (like Palazzo and Venetian or MGM and New York New York). The rest of the time you'll likely hop around quite a bit having dinner at one place and dancing at another, but you'll take cabs, even if you are on the strip. You'll have such a fun time no matter what you do!

ERose, please share about your IVF experience! It's honestly very interesting, not to mention everyone cares about seeing you pregnant and this might be how you get there. Feeling very optimistic about your TWW now though. Will be interesting to see what your temp does tomorrow! Fx and good luck!!

Driving, so happy for your positive appointment - that little flicker must have made your day! Wishing you a H&H 9 :)

As for me, I'm getting to the complainy pants part of pregnancy and I don't want to do that here. Besides that, everything is going very well and we can't wait for our baby girl's arrival mid August. She's been getting the hiccups this weekend for the first time,3 times so far! It's such a joy to feel all that life inside - very sci-fi too. Even on my second, I still can't believe that *this* is really how life is formed. 

In other news, my best friend with PCOS just got pregnant with her second the first month she was off the pill. This time she knew she needed to be on Merformin, and it worked like a charm. The only funny thing is that apparently PCOS can cause slow rising HCG/late positives, so for awhile she was convinced that the Metformin hadn't suppressed the PCOS at all since she hasn't gotten her period but was testing negative days after her period was due. It took a good week and then she finally succumbed and tested again only to find out she was pregnant after all! I couldn't be happier for her.

On the flip side I also just found out that another friend has been trying now for 9 months with no luck. And no word from a friend going through IVF, and unfortunately in this situation no news is most likely bad news. Oh TTC, you are a fickle b*tch.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Notice I didn't say thanks to any of your posts. Bo-ring. SIKE!!! I love hearing all about it too, and if going into the IVF forums makes you nervous, don't do it. I've been over there a bit, and even posted on an IUI buddies thread, but it was kind of a bust, so I just :ninja: over there. This thread is the best one, hands down! I think it's so great that we all met (ha ha) and have our own thread. It's awesome. hee hee. Plus, I like that there are people my age. Even on the IVF/IUI there are younger people and sometimes they just get annoying. I'm actually happy I'm an old girl going through this. I'd have probably jumped off a roof somewhere if I were in my 20s doing this.

Wish-Yeah for crosshairs. Woop woop!!

Sis-I forgot...my FRIENDS all stayed at the Luxor, and we were cheap and stayed at the Hard Rock. It was pretty cool, but the Luxor was SO much nicer. I think we walked down to the strip too. It was a long time ago. You'll have fun wherever you stay.
 
ttcinseattle-It's ok to be a complaints pants. hee hee. And yay for a girl. Things are coming right along with you and I'm happy to hear it. That's also great about your PCOS friend, and sad about your IVF friend. You're probably right. Either she's hiding the fact that she doesn't want to share good or bad news, but most likely, it's bad news. *sigh* I wish I was at a complaints pants stage. hee hee. 

AFM-I got up and went running this morning. It does a body good. It also jiggled AF to semi-start. I had one spot so far, and I'm just waiting. :coffee: Hopefully she'll get here by noon, so I can schedule my CD3 testing. The office is open from 8-12, so my plan is to get that call in TODAY!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea I keep going back and fourth between the Palazzo and the Hard Rock of we stay at the Hard Rock we will stay in the Suites tower so it's nice but the cabs back and fourth seem like a pain and I've read a ton of BAD reviews about the club being loud and the pool paty being crazy on Sunday!! :shrug:

We already have tickets for shows almost every night and a concert on Sat so we will have to go back and fourth to the room I hate hav g to make the choice cuz if it's bad u know they will ask me Why did u pick this one!!! :haha:

Any who got my temp jump this Am so hoping that pain yesterday was O!!! ;)
Has anyone else got a dotted vertical line b4 O and a solid line after O b4 crosshairs ??? 
Must be new on FF


----------



## Radkat

Hi everyone - I'm back. We had a great vacation, really beautiful places. Yosemite has really stunning natural beauty and Monterey is right on the ocean. LO did great and got to play with her cousin. They both had a great time. I haven't been able to read through everything I missed, but I hope all is well. I'll spend some time tomorrow catching up. Oh and check out my weird slow rise after O. Anyone think I actually o'd later? It's nice to be back!


----------



## kfs1

Too tired to post a real post but just wanted to say yay for crosshairs wish, sis, and rad and Erose - of course we want to hear about your IVF and every little detail of what's going on!!! :) Hi Terri, Sis, Blues, Katie, Nessaw, TTC and everyone else! I'll catch up tomorrow. hugs ladies.


----------



## ERosePW

Sis, you and I may be cycle buddies, because I'd swear I O'd last night. Should've been Fri, but I had a horrible time last night and my temp didn't rise to post-O temps until this morning. I'm 97% certain it happened last night. Although I didn't get that vertical line like you, so we'll see what ff says in two more days.

Thanks everyone for giving me rambling permissions, hehe! Love you girls. :)

Radkat, sound like a great trip! I love that area of Cali, it's really beautiful! Glad you had fun and that LO was able to see her cuz. :)

Ttc, how cute she's getting hiccups and you're feeling it! Love that. And ya know, it is ok to feel a little complain-y when prego! It's not like it's expected to be the most glamorous 9 months of a woman's life, so don't feel bad.:winkwink:

Terri, has AF arrived yet today or just still spotting? I'm hopeful for your second IUI, so I'm even excited for you to get started! Hehe. :)

Wish, nice looking chart! 

Hi everyone!!!!

AFM, had a terrible time last night. The abdom discomfort and bloating went away after yesterday morning, but then last night after dinner, it came back with a vengeance... Not just the bloating and achiness, but cramping too, and I got so nauseated that I really thought I'd have to go throw up. Then a headache came on. Went to bed, and it was finally starting to fade some. DH and I managed to BD but I was SO uncomfortable and nauseated, it was awful. I find it odd I didn't O in that standard 36-48 hrs after trigger, but it HAD to be last night. It's the only way I can explain those symptoms. Woke up this morning and felt 100% better and my temp rose to post-O temps. Rough night last night. Toughest O ever.


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies....I'm finally getting a chance to get caught up, it was a busy weekend but today it ended with me cashing in on my mommy-to-be spa package my husband got for me on Mother's Day. I was in heaven! So now that I am all relaxed I can type out my replies. Lol

Terri...Roxi's color is blue brindle. She's a cutie too. I had nothing to so with picking her out. Before my husband and I met he had her so I inherited her. Lol

Driving..so glad your scan went well. :hugs:

Erose...I love hearing your updates. I don't go to at of the other boards so if you didn't post here I'd miss everything! FX for this IUI and hopefully you won't have to do the IVF but at least you're all prepared for it if need be. I commend you for being so diligent. 

Katie...sorry to hear about the accident, hopefully you're soreness will go away soon. 

Sis...your trip sound exciting. I went to Vegas once and I was 5 months pregnant with my son and it was in July. I was hot and miserable and couldn't even party like I wanted to so I am due for another trip out there to get the full experience. Lol. We stayed at The Luxor and it was pretty cool. 

Wish....FX'd for you too!!! 

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Sorry you were so miserable this time around, but hopefully your O time was perfect and even though you were uncomfy, it'll be totally worth it. Of course, better to O after than before I think. Our bodies are so tricky.

Radkat-Welcome back!! Glad you had a great time seeing the sites in California. I love America! hee hee. It really is America the Beautiful when you think about it.

Smiles-Roxi is such a popular dog's name. I'm glad you and Rox get along. Maybe another one is in your future. :dog: hee hee. Maybe not though.

kfs1-Hope you had a great weekend. Tuesday's the big day, huh? Did you find someone to take you to the doctor's later in the week?

AFM-I guess you can say that AF started last night/this morning. My body sure is strange. I get a drop here and there, but it's only when I go pee. My stomach was hurting/cramping yesterday evening and I was wishing AF would just start. Nothing on the pad last night and a little red this morning, so that will have to count. I'll schedule bloodwork for Wednesday morning and maybe they will see that my lining is still thick or whatever. I don't know what to tell them. I also have to order more IUI meds today. My weekend was really boring (aside from Wizard of Oz on Friday night). I was tired the entire time. It was quite ridiculous. I went to bed around 10:30 both nights and I was still yawning in church. I went hoping my run on Sunday morning would give me some energy and nothing. And yes, I took an IC on Sunday morning prior to my run (HA!!HA!!), just to make sure nothing bonkers was going on and it was negative. Maybe I'm having some depression (and that's why I'm so sleepy, lethargic, lazy). I rode to work today to lift my spirits, so my adrenaline will be pumping when I get home today for a little bit.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - sorry that you're feeling down but I'm happy you're able to move on to next month (even though AF seems weird). I'll allow you only one more day of sadness and then I expect to see my cheery Terripeachy back. But no, seriously, this is the place to let it all out of course. I really hope you feel better about your next round of IUI. Chin up and biiiiig hugs.

I'll have to catch up with everyone later. Headed out the door for tubal cannulation in a bit. Hopefully I'll be back with good news later!


----------



## Wish4another1

I have tried to update twice - my computer has crashed twice here at work in less than 30 minutes. so I give up!

FX Kfs for today!!

:hug: Terri for AF and feeling down and no energy!!

:hugs: erose on that painful o - lets hope it is ALL worth it when you get two lines in about 10 days :)

:hi: to everyone else - I will try to update at home tonight with a more friendly computer...
AFM: 5DPO, and hopeful... but you know me - that could change this afternoon:haha:... Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri BIG :hugs: all the hormones can really mess us up when we aren't use to em!!!!! Hope u feel better soon!!

KFS1 hope everything goes well today!!!

Erose i think the more and bigger follies really hurt when I had 3 I thought OMG did u have any small ones on the other ovary as I've said b4 I got my BFP from a non-viable egg or so they thought !!!
That's why I felt pain on th left side when my eggs where on the right maybe u had a better egg waiting !!! FX

:hi: to everyone Only 3 more days of getting up at 6Am yea right I have to get up w the 
:dog: anyway!!! :haha:


Smiles I thought about that last nite booking shows what if I magically get PG???
Wouldn't be as much fun that's for sure!!! ;)

Must of spoke too soon about the line FF decided to take it away!!! :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks all. I called the pharmacy and ordered my meds. I'm sure when I have my CD3 ultrasound, they'll let me know if anything strange is going on. I hope not, although it sure would explain my weird moods/feelings/AF. I guess I just wanted CD1 to get here already. I was fine knowing I didn't have to walk around like a lady with a purse (ha ha), but I kind of wanted to so I can move forward. Now that she's here (or at least since I am writing that she's here), I'm feeling better.

Sis-So is your trip at the end of July now? You said you pushed it back, but never said when it was to begin with! You can have fun either way, but it'll be MORE fun if you're not prego. Don't change your plans now, though.

Wish-Your chart always looks stellar. I'm hoping this is your miracle month!

kfs1-Oops. I thought your cannulation was for tomorrow. Good luck!! Take some ibuprofen, and fill us in on the deets later!


----------



## VJean

Driving, that is great news! Congrats!

Fezzle, congrats on the new house! I love moving and decorating new places!

Erin, it does sound like you covered all the bases! Sorry you had a rough time, but I hope it works out. Maybe it was extra hard because it was 2 eggs! :haha: Thats fantastic about DHs count going up. And now the countdown begins.woohoo! Feel free to ramble! I love all the information that you pass on, and I think it is so important for the other ladies who are going thru the same thing, or even just contemplating it. It isnt so scary when you hear someone elses firsthand account of the process. Just my 2 cents. 

Sis, the Hard Rock is fun, we just really enjoy staying right on the strip. I like having quick access to my room and couldnt imagine having to take a cab everywhere. But I think youll have a great time with DH no matter what! Im excited for you! Makes me want to countdown days until my vacationwhich isnt until mid-August! Ugh! So far away! Sorry your puppy is keeping you up, but thankfully this phase is short lived! 

Wish, yay for crosshairs! 

Terri, Im with you I look around other threads but find myself annoyed pretty quickly! Sometimes I wonder if people actually read what they write before they post. 

Radkat, welcome back! And your chart looks fantastic! 

Katie, so glad you are still doing well! I hope you are feeling better from the accident. 

Kfs1, good luck with your procedure! I have FXd that everything works out!


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri we will be going 7/17 that way nobody is having AF and feeling yucky!! :haha:

I think we decided to stay at the Palazzo since we get a free room w all DH points so we can go to lots of shows and shopping and gambling!! ;)
We are going to NIN on Sat and that is about 400 just for it and all the shows we want to see are 100-75 so yea !!!
Plus I get easily bugged by 20 something's shit faced so the Hard rock probably won't be good for me!!! :)

Looking for a beach house that will allow the pups for a week so the boys can go play and do something this summer for a bit!! I feel bad having all the fun ;)


----------



## terripeachy

NIN as in Nine Inch Nails??

Sweet, so if I end up riding through Houston in early July you'll meet me for breakfast or lunch? Is that what I'm hearing? hee hee. Perfect!


----------



## moni77

Driving - YAY!!

Sis - Ugh - we'll just miss each other. We go to Vegas every year for a billiards tournament. This year it is from the 17th - 27th, but we are only going for the second weekend because I have a family reunion in Laughlin on August 1st. I fly into Vegas the night of the 23rd. We generally stay where the tourney is (this year at the Rio) but often get a room for 1-2 nights at a more upscale hotel - Wynn or Cosmo. Definitely go with the points - it makes the entire trip more enjoyable - and how much time are you really going to spend in the room anyways!

Erin - I like reading your posts twice - besides both the sites are soo fast, I often have time to review just one of them - and this way I get all the info. Besides - you are stuck reading mine twice as well.

AFM- One of my kitties passed away yesterday - it has been a little rough. Takes the mood out of "fertile time". This month is a long shot anyways.


----------



## Radkat

OK, here my catching-up-as-best-I-can post. You're a busy bunch! 

Sis - Hooray for Vegas! Living in S.CA, I've been there a few times and stayed all different places. I think staying in the place that you can use points is a great idea. Leaves more $ for things like NIN! Awesome! 

Terri - Sorry about your weird AF. Hopefully the dr can let you know if anything is off, but I'm guessing things are just different bc of the meds. Still it's a PITA. Glad you have your motorcycle to de-stress a bit. 

Kfs - Good luck with the tubal today. Let us know how it goes. 

ERose - Please let us know about your IVF journey. I kinda see this thread as my "everything" thread and just roam around the boards for other info. Sorry for awful O. Hoping that means it's a good one!

Fezzle - Congrats on the house! How exciting!

Driving - I'm so happy that the scan went well. H&H 9 months to you.

Wish - Hooray for crosshairs! Beautiful chart!

Momof3 - Let us know how the SA and HSG goes. I know what you mean about it worked before, why not now? Good to have those things eliminated though. Hope you can find some answers.

Moni - I'm so sorry about your kitty. That's awful. I know what you mean about it taking you out of the mood. How long had you had him/her?

HI to Nessaw, Mischief, Blueshoney, Seattle, Smiles and Katie and whoever else I missed!

AFM - So I'm 8DPO now. Hopefully this TWW will go more quickly since I was on vacation for half of it. I talked to DH on vacation and told him I wanted to move forward with tests and he was fine with it. So I'm going to call my dr to get that set up. I missed by CD 21, so I'll start with CD3 next month. Of course, hopeful that I don't need them, but I don't want to get caught up in the "maybe I'll be pregnant" and not taking the steps that need to be taken. 

Sorry for the long post. Happy Monday to all!


----------



## Driving280

Thanks everyone. Will let you know what Friday brings... 

Radkat, sounds like you had a great trip! I used to live in the California Bay Area(hence my moniker) and we'd take weekend trips to Monterey and to the mountains. I love Yosemite, have been there like 10 times but it never gets old...


----------



## terripeachy

Moni-So sorry to hear about your kitten. It hurts so badly to lose a pet. I had a dog many years ago and have not yet had the courage to get another. That's why I foster! Hope you guys have lots of pictures of your furball. 

Driving-definitely keep us updated. 

Radkat-I love the way your chart looks this cycle fxfx. 

Nessaw-well?? Did you get a high today?

Fezzle-what's up with the house? Hope all is well. 

I got a few pictures of some towns today so I am feeling good. Fresh air is so nice. I also got a bday present from my fil so we're getting Chinese food tonight. Yum yum.


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - yummmm Chinese food - my prediction for your fortune cookie - "sum little ones in your future" :happydance::happydance: ok so my Chinese isn't so good!!:haha:

Moni - aweee so sorry to hear about your kitten... :cry: I hope you still get some long shot loving in... :hugs::hugs:

Radkat - glad to hear the DH is on board with getting some testing done... as you know it is always good to find out if something is keeping that BFP from you guys... and I think almost everything is fixable!! :thumbup::thumbup: but my FX you won't need any of that!!! BFP in the next week!! :flower:

Driving - FX you get to see and hear and strong little hearbeat on Friday!! :awww:

Nessaw - yes what happened this am?? you is leaving us hanging lady!!! I am hoping you can't answer because you are :sex: and are busy :haha:

kfs - praying for you girl...please update when you can... hope you have another unplugged tube now... :hugs:

Sis - your Vegas trips sounds LOVELY!!! ok maybe lovely isn't the correct adjective... how about it sounds freaking awesome!!! love adult vacations... never been to Vegas so I will live it through you!! :friends::drunk: but I also wouldn't mind sitting on the beach for a week with the LO's!!! 

:hi: Vjean - I can't believe how many weeks you are!!! just seems like yesterday you were posting line porn!!! :happydance:

oldermom I am missing you - I hope you are back with the DH - I think you said June right?? I hope the new diet is going well ... anyway I hope you are ok...

:howdy: Fezzle, Katie, Momof3, and the rest of you wonderful gals!!

AFM: Well my weekend was incredibly productive :shrug: cant tell you what happened... Saturday I bought groceries for my aunt, cleaned all the carpets in her entire apartment, then headed to my mom's and moved a washer into her house then came home and cleaned three rooms of carpet at home... then headed out to garage to help the DH stain wood for our new bed he is making for us... yeah all on Saturday... then Sunday up at normal time 530 (hello I normally sleep in on Sunday) then spent the day putting away all my winter clothes (yes close to 90 here now), and cleaning out our bedroom so the new bigger homemade bed will fit!!! then mowed the front/back yard and then sprayed all the weeds... not too mention DH was in the mood - since we were home alone on Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!
WHAT THE HELL WAS WRONG WITH ME???? :rofl: 
well 5 DPO - had some tinged CM on 2 DPO felt out already!!! but today lots of cramping... yesterday I was really positive but today I don't know... I guess I will wait and see what happens...
DH and I decided no more medical testing... can't handle the stress anymore (kept getting crappy news anyway) and since we won't do ART... why keep testing??? don't get me wrong - still temping, OPK's and taking my supplements - but now we will let God decide... He ultimately decides anyway... so I will still be here cheering all of you on... still moaning about my temps and BD attempts... hoping for a miracle!!
sorry for the ridiculously long post!!!


----------



## nessaw

Hi girls. Sorry I had a big lesson observation by the head teacher yest so no chance to get on. Cd14 still low! Have lined up the sticks analysised them to death. Googled to the max. No idea. Have had breaks from the cbfm and used it again no prob. Have used the same set of sticks after a break no prob. Stuck! Given up this cycle as a bust! Any ideas? Hi to all. Off to walk the dogs. Xx


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all- just reading and stalking, but need to get back to marking. All our marks are due this week with the external examiners (who check a sample of the work and review the programme overall each year) coming next week, so all is busy this week and next, but after that's it's 'summer break'! 

Of course I have to make it all busier by buying a house at the same time! All is still going ahead with the house so Fx! We've just found a mortgage and solicitors, so we're just filling out loads of paperwork now and getting the money we have in various places together for the deposit. I hope it doesn't take too long! I am hoping we'll move before the next academic year starts (which is in mid-Sept). 

:dust: to all of you and I'll catch up properly soon!


----------



## kfs1

erose - I'm so sorry that you had such a horrible night the other night. Sounds awful hun. BUT like someone else said, here's hoping that it was only because there were 2 perfect eggs! 

Smiles - That's so great that you had a trip to the spa. Veeeeeery jealous. :)

Sis - Heeeey. Why's FF messing with your chart? Looks like you clearly O'd to me!

Katie - whoa, whoa, whoa. I keep seeing people mention an accident. Did I miss something?

Moni - I'm so sorry about your kitty. That's terrible. Hope you're doing OK. :hugs:

Radkat - Good for you for scheduling the tests but like you said, Fx that you won't need em! You're halfway through the TWW at least (ugh - it's soooooooooo long).

Terri - Glad you're feeling good today! Fresh air is always a good thing.

Nessaw - So sorry that you haven't gotten your high yet. Maybe you're cycle's a bit off and you're just going to have a late O? Sorry I'm not much help. :hugs:

Wish - Don't give up yet - that chart's looking good. I hear you about the medical testing. What is the point if all it's going to do is cause you more stress, which could actually be more harmful than anything when you're TTC? I'm feeling good for you both - seems like you're in a really good place and on the same page. And holy crap with that busy weekend!

Fezzle - good luck with school and all of the house stuff! The stress will be worth it!

AFM: Well, ladies, yesterday was an experience but I have clear tubes! I'm feeling suuuuper-crampy today, almost like I pulled a huge muscle in my stomach and I can't really stand up straight so I'm working from home today and I'm going to call my doc to make sure these side-effects are normal. ugh. So, I check into the hospital yesterday, and they hook me up to an IV and put me in a room. And we're waiting, waiting, waiting, waiting. I was like something's not right. So, my sister goes to investigate and it turns out that no one told radiology that I was even there so they thought I was a no-show and had attitude, not realizing they were on speaker phone. So, after 3 hours of sitting, they finally came and got me and said "Oh, sorry, we had an emergency.," not realizing that we had heard what happened. I was FUMING.

So, they did the HSG and said that my tube was actually half-cleared from the last HSG but they couldn't get it uncleared with just the dye so they moved onto the cannulation. Basically, they just give you a heavy sedative to make you relax (or not - HA) and use a catheter to try and break up the blockage. Luckily, they were successful but man, was it painful! 

Now, on to my next surgery tomorrow. Man - I'm gonna need a drink by the end of the week for sure. :)


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Medical mistakes aside, I am SOOOOO happy for you and your cleared tubes. The cramping is all worth it, trust me. Are you feeling a little better?? You totally deserve a drink after tomorrow night. And you haven't Od yet, so just imagine how happy those :spermy: are going to be when they don't hit a wall of doom!! Party time!! :happydance: HA!!HA!!

nessaw-Ugh..I'm sorry I even asked. Yeah, maybe your cycle is still off from the MC. Keep testing though. Sooner or later you're bound to hit a positive. Do you feel ok? 

fezzle-Good luck with the rest of your grading and your review. Summer break is almost here, and then the house stuff will be all you have to focus on, so it'll be ok.

Vjean-Are you showing yet? Let's see some bump pictures. Well, if you want to share.

Wish-I know you said you were busy, but I had no idea HOW busy. That's more than I could get done in 6 months. Army strong! hee hee. Yeah..I was the complete opposite of you. I was the dust that you cleaned up. hee hee. I agree with you on the testing. No sense being depressed and having to pay for your own depression. The results will not change anything, so just keep trying. You're not out yet, either, so think positive thoughts.

Sis-Not sure what's going on with your chart. I did see the dashed and solid crosshairs at one point, but they should clearly be solid by now. Maybe today when you wake up you'll get them. 

AFM-I think all toxins :wacko: are out of my body. I woke up feeling great this morning. AF is gone after a very SHORT appearance (I wore pantiliners all day yesterday, and that was it). Now I'm a little nervous my lining is too thick because nothing shed, but I'll find out tomorrow. :shrug: I'm over all this thinking stuff. HA!!HA!!


----------



## kfs1

Thanks, Terri. I'm feeling OK - just sore is all.

YES - I'm so happy that you're feeling better. What's tomorrow's appointment again? Just info about next steps?


----------



## Sis4Us

Gotta rush to get LO to school so ready for summer!!!

AFM got CH but my temp was 98.17 at 4 when I got up to take out the puppy if I adjust it's 98.5 but I just left it as is!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Looks good! Yay for crosshairs.

kfs1-I have my Day 3 ultrasound and bloodwork tomorrow to start IUI again.


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok I have time now to post formally !!!

KFS1 glad everything went well u might want to ask for a few pain meds to get u thru the week I'm sure all that poking around cant feel good!!! :hugs:

Radkat your chart looks awesome!!! FX for testing

Terri have u had anymore spotting or flow or anything since Sunday???
The p should have built up your lining so u should have a proper AF unless u have a cyst or u still have P in your system!! Hope they figure it out Tom they should be able to tell u if u didn't shed your lining!!

AFM my back is killing me and I've been cramping since O so I'm not sure what's up w that 
My back probably hurts from sleeping on the couch 1/2 the nite !! :nope:
Not putting much hope into this cycle as we only BD 2 days again!!

Happy Tuesday only 2 1/2 days of school left!!! :)


----------



## ERosePW

Sis4Us said:


> Erose i think the more and bigger follies really hurt when I had 3 I thought OMG did u have any small ones on the other ovary as I've said b4 I got my BFP from a non-viable egg or so they thought !!!
> That's why I felt pain on th left side when my eggs where on the right maybe u had a better egg waiting !!! FX

I totally remember you saying that when you got prego! I think on my left ovary there were several 11mm and 13mm. My right ovary had the 21.5 and the 17, which they said would grow another 1-2mm per day before the IUI (which ended up being three days later, so that gives you an idea!). I did also have a 14mm on my right ovary too. I wonder if even that one ended up growing enough in three days to release an egg.


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, GL tomorrow at your appt! I've always been told by both my OB and my RE not to consider spotting as cd1, and that it has to be a full flow. But they'll be able to tell for sure when they do your u/s tomorrow. :thumbup:

Sis, sorry your back is killing you! And hey, BDing twice still gives you a great chance, so I'm hopeful for you, definitely! FF adjusted my CHs this morning. It did say cd13 until I entered my temp this morning, and it changed it to cd14 (which i had kinda known anyway considering how i felt that night!).

kfs, yay for clear tubes, wuhu!! That's great news. :) Rest up! I hope you feel better soon. It will ALL be worth it!

Fezzle, I'm glad the house is coming along. I'm sure you can't wait for it to close! It's always exciting buying a new house. :)

nessaw, sorry for the lows on the monitor. :( I'm sure your body is still just trying to get back to normal. I would keep testing. You never know, you might just O late this cycle. Don't view it as a bust just yet!

Wish, I'm cheering for you girly. Its often those times when people just stop testing and trying and stressing, that they suddenly get prego. If you feel that's the right thing for you right now, then follow your heart. You never know, you could feel different a week from now or a month from now. We are on a roller coaster, after all! Either way, I'm keeping Fxd for you this cycle!! Your chart is looking great.

Radkat, that's a nice looking chart you have there too. Fxd!!!

Driving/Katie/Vjean, so excited that things are going so well for you guys! How are you feeling with symptoms?

Moni, so sorry about your kitty. :( It is so sad losing a pet. I know my dog is completely a part of our family, and I dread the day. I hope you were still able to getting some BDing in though.


----------



## ERosePW

The only update on me is that I called my RE yesterday because I got curious about the late O after triggering, and to ask about all the spotting I had Fri/Sat after the IUI. Got some good answers. Regarding O, since I had the discomfort on Fri too, she said the trigger likely did cause one of the eggs to release on Fri (causing a small rise in temp the next day), and its likely that the other one was just delayed and released a day later, causing the larger temp rise Sun morning. She said they've seen that before, and it could be why it was tougher Sat night (with the nausea and headache), because then there were 2 eggs in the tube and 2 follies releasing hormones. I've heard of girls having 2-3 follies and not mentioning such a difficult time... but she said every woman is different. 

As for the spotting, there could be a couple different causes... My cervix could've been irritated since it was the 2nd time in 3 days that they were in there w/ a catheter (1st time was mock embryo transfer for IVF consult). Or it could've just been ovulation itself too. Since it was gone by Sun, she wasn't worried at all.

I once again bugged her about the Lupron since I'm feeling hopeful that this IUI might work, and I don't want a damn thing to screw w/it. She reassured me again that it has no effect, but she said if I really need some peace of mind, she'll have me come in early for a blood pregnancy test (11dpo or so) rather than HPT on day 14. That way, we can find out sooner rather than later, and if I am prego, then I can stop the Lupron a few days earlier.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-That sounds like a good plan as far as going in early for your blood test prior to taking the Lupron. Although, you'll know your answer sooner too, which will kind of suck, but it will be reassuring, so I think that's the best plan. You always ask really good questions too. Nice work!

So this was my AF this time. I went running on Sunday morning, and when I went pee, I seriously had one dark red, probably about a dime sized clot. I was happy and thought AF was coming. I am sure I went pee midday and I might have had another quarter sized clot of blood. If I wasn't watching, I wouldn't have seen it because it went right down to the bottom of the toilet. That night, another quarter sized spot/clot prior to going to bed. Monday, I put on a tampon and pantiliner, and the tampon was brown/red, but nothing like a full flow at all. Nothing on the tampon when I got home. The water in the bowl was never red or pink. And today, nothing. So..yeah, I'll talk to the people tomorrow and see what they say. My temps say the P is gone. My periods are pretty light anyway, but one day is just ridiculous. And no, I didn't count spotting as day 1. I counted yesterday as Day 1 only because it probably should have been day 1. hee hee. 

Sis-Sorry your back is hurting. Does Luna sleep during the day? Maybe you should follow her lead! hee hee.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes she Naps like a baby but usually that's when I try to get stuff done cuz she cries when she's Alone :nope: 
Yes she's a spoiled baby already!!!


----------



## Radkat

Driving - I love the Bay area. My bestie lives in SF so she came to meet us in Monterey. Yes, your name makes sense now. :) 

Terri - I'm glad you're going to the dr tomorrow to ask some questions about AF. It does seem strange that it would be that short, but there could certainly be a good reason for that.

VJean - I second Terri's request for bump pics. Of course only if you want to. :flower:

Wish - I can't believe how much you got done last weekend. I feel accomplished when I do laundry and put it away on the same day. I think your plan for no more testing totally makes sense. Anything that reduces stress has to be helpful. 

Nessaw - I'm sorry you're not getting a peak. It's gotta come sometime. Keep testing!

Fezzle - Hope you get all your marking done and on to summer break! Nothing like that feeling!

ERose - I'm so glad your nurse is so informative. And it's great that you kept asking questions and I think the blood test sounds like the answer. I'm glad you're feeling positive.:thumbup:

Kfs - Ugh that sound like quite a process and I can't believe you have more tomorrow. We'll be thinking of you. BUT now you know you have clear tubes. That sounds like just the ticket to a BFP!

Sis - Sounds like your puppy may be messing with your temps, but what can you do? You're definitely not out with 2 BD under your belt!

Yeah, I liked the temp jump yesterday. DH was spooning me in the am and he's like a furnace, so I don't know if that was why. Went down this am. DH is getting into my temps, etc. Asks me if it's still up then acts like that means I'm definitely pregnant. I told him it doesn't mean that and I can explain the whole process to him and he says well, it sounds like it's good news to me.


----------



## kfs1

Rad - your chart's looking good me, even with that slight drop this morning. Love that your DH is interested in your temps.

Terri - good luck tomorrow. I hope they have some answers about your period. Of course, when you're ready for your period, it barely shows, right? Ugh - our stubborn bodies.

Sis - sorry that your back's been bothering you. I hope that puppy gives you a break soon, although, I'm sure it's totally worth it. :)

vjean - another request for a bump pic, please!

erose - once again, you amaze me with how thorough you are. :) And I'm happy for that great explanation about your symptoms. Sounds like you have a great team of people behind you.

AFM: still feeling cruddy. worked from home for half the day and then took a nap. I need to get some fluids in me for sure or I'm going to feel worse tomorrow. 

Something to cheer us all up. My friend sent me this - who doesn't want this puppy??
https://gawker.com/this-sleepy-great-dane-puppy-is-all-of-us-1585351599


----------



## terripeachy

I love Great Danes!! When I was researching they said that they are great apartment dogs because they are so lazy. Unfortunately, I'm active so I decided that wasn't the dog for me but I do like seeing them out and about. Great video!! Hope tomorrow goes well and like Radkat said 'we're all cheering you on!' BFP BFP!! Hee hee


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Driving ~ Glad all is well with you pregnancy! :happydance:

Erose ~ Sounds like you have good plans in place for the next couple months. Hopefully we hear about your BFP really soon! :thumbup: I also like to hear about your IVF stuff.

kfs ~ Yay, for clear tubes! :happydance:

Trying to get caught up, but have to get off now. I'll have to finish and give my update later.


----------



## Radkat

Kfs - Thanks for the cheering on. I needed that. :awww: 

I'm annoyed right now bc I'll called by dr who said she'd do my blood work after my miscarriage and her nurse said she was only taking OB patients, not gyn, and since I'm not pregnant, I'm considered gyn. Now her office did tell me this in January when I called, but after my miscarriage my dr told me she'd do the tests, so I was hoping she would do them. So I called my GP who won't do them either, but will give me a referral to a new gyn and yes I have to come into the office to have her submit the referral. Keep in mind that I had her do this in January, but I ended up not needing it bc I got my BFP. But that referral has expired, so I have to go into the office, pay my co pay for her to do the referral, then call the gyn to get an appointment to do the blood work. Something tells me this all won't get done by next Tuesday which will be CD3 if AF comes on time. :growlmad:

Of course I hope she doesn't come at all and all of this is a moot point, but still, gotta be prepared. 

Sorry for the vent. Just annoyed, but moving on.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Terri and kfs ~ Good luck to each of you at your appointments tomorrow!

Fezzle ~ Congrats on the house! How exciting. :thumbup:

Radkat ~ Glad you had a great vacation. We used to live in San Jose, #1 and #2 were born there in Mt. View. So, we've also been to Monterey and Yosemite. I hope you can get the Dr situation figured out quickly.

I had a good appt today. He started out by telling me about the results of blood work he had done last time I came in October. I didn't understand most of what he was talking about, but whatever was tested for "came back looking good." Also, I still have "plenty of eggs." :thumbup: I was surprised at that one since I didn't know they could tell a general figure for how many eggs you still have from a blood test. 

The HSG went great. I thought it would hurt and was scared, but it was a breeze. I wasn't sure what to expect since I've never had an HSG before. The endometrial biopsy I had in 2004 was more uncomfortable than the HSG. The EB also left me feeling crampy for a few hours after. All I had after the HSG was a bunch of bleeding. I watched the dye go through one tube and spill out, and nothing on the other tube. The Dr said some of the dye leaked out the wrong way, so there wasn't enough to fill that other tube, so they put in some more and the other tube ended up being fine as well. Almost gave me a heart attack that I had one blocked tube or something there for a minute. He pointed out a spot at the top of my uterus. He said that it was either a small air bubble or a small polyp, not for sure which it is. If it is a polyp, he didn't seem concerned and said it wouldn't effect me getting pg. After that, we gave our sample for the SA. Have to wait a week for those results. He wanted to see us again for a follow up appt in a week or two, but we'll be out of town until mid July starting next week. So, we'll just go see him when we get back to discuss what to do next, or other tests to do depending on the SA results. In the meantime, we'll just keep trying with progesterone during the LP like we have been, and cross our fingers.

I also learned more today about a stuffed animal you can get from my RE office when you graduate. I knew that you could get one, but didn't realize that they record the sound of the first time you hear baby's heartbeat into the animal somehow. I thought that was really cool! :thumbup: They have a bear, lamb, and an elephant to pick from. I want either the lamb or the elephant. Guess I still have time to think on that!


----------



## kfs1

Rad - that's so frustrating!!! Why can't she just do the tests for you this one last time? Did you explain the urgency to her? So annoying!!

Momof3: I'm so happy that your HSG went so well and that you had such a great appointment. FX for a great SA and then you'll be on your way to another BFP for sure.

Terri - good luck today! Love you girl.

AFM: feeling soooo much better today which I'm happy about since i didn't really want to head into another surgery feeling like such crap. I'm ready girls and I'm going to be so excited to start trying again next month. Hubs has his urologist appointment on Friday so hopefully that will shed some light on his issues.


----------



## terripeachy

Momof3-See..even just a little dye shot may be the answer to your prayers! I'm glad you got your HSG done and now all is clear. Woop woop!! Really good update. And that is awesome about the stuffed animal and the heartbeat. It's the little things. Go after it!!

kfs1-I am seriously feeling the love from you guys this week! And I sure need it. I forget what today's surgery is for...sorry. :dohh:

Radkat-Yeah, I remember the call in January and that's BS! I would call back and tell them that when you made the appt. you WERE pregnant and need to get in to see her ASAP. Maybe a nicer receptionist will be on the line and will be willing to listen to you. I might even have to bring out the waterworks just to see the doctor. How irritating. And to have to pay again is also BS. I'm fired up today.

AFM-I went in and thought I was getting bloodwork and ultrasound. They said 'Oh, since you're not prego, we will just do ultrasound.' Fine..it was my doctor doing the ultrasound, so I said 'My period was seriously one day. Is that normal?' He said 'Well, it's better than 10 days.' I shrugged because I'm not sure that's how I feel today. Then we get started on the ultrasound and he said 'hmm...this is a tricky one.' moving the probe all around and it looks like outer space to me with some land masses to jump over. 'hmmm...fibroid'...click click...moved the probe around...click click click..'Ok. Someone will call you this afternoon.' I was like "WHAT?!' Then I said 'well, how come those weird things were all around?' He said 'that's how it's supposed to look. See you later' I just got up and noticed I didn't have my paperwork. Then the nurse said "Did you get bloodwork?" I said "No, they said if there is a cyst I'll get bloodwork but otherwise no.' So then they had to check, and then they said 'it's been over a week since your pregnancy test, so we'll just do one more before you take clomid tonight.' It's been a week +/-15 minutes. I was like 'What.ever.' I did the bloodwork and then I left.

I got to work and someone was half parked across my normal parking space, and I had to park someplace else. I am just NOT feelin' it today. Now I will see what they say this afternoon and hopefully I will start on my Clomid. *sigh* 

I am going to get out of this funk. I can't even stand myself. HA!!HA!!


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I would be frustrated too. It sounds like they're giving you mixed information and it sounds like your doctor was distracted or something. What the heck? I thought they were supposed to be a great facility!?!?!?

My RE sucks, too. The last 2 appts she's been distracted. I went in for my pre-op the other day and she said "I'm sorry but why are you here"? I said "Someone from your office told me to come in for a pre-op appointment." She was like "ohhhhh. So, you had your tubal?" I responded "No. I'm going there after this." And the she just stared.

Ugh.

Today's my polyp removal - hopefully all will go well.


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri :hugs: I've been there remember the polyp ... yea they need to inform us over Analyzeres we need a good Explanations w a chart and pics!!! ;)
Hope the BW explains more and put a note on that A$$ car it will make u feel better !!

Kfs1 GL today hope it goes by quickly and u can see that lite bright at the end of the tunnel it's getting shorter Love!!!

Mom glad Ur test cam back good I know u are trying for a boy are u only BD on certain days or anything cuz that can hinder a BFP I know for a fact did it for a year!!

AFM looks like my chart will be flat again this month!! :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

I told my coworker about someone parking halfway in my spot and at lunchtime the culprit apologized. Ha ha. I told her it was ok if I rode, but I had my car today. 

I heard from the nurse and I will be starting my Clomid tonight. I will call her tomorrow and ask about my follies. I care about them. Maybe the doctor was being a jerk because he thinks I should go to IVF already, but that is no excuse. If he is not ready to do ultrasounds at 7, he should set them up for 7:30. He and I walked into the office at the same time this morning. 

I'm feeling better overall. Maybe I'm just allergic to work. :rofl:


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, great that you are able to start the clomid tonight! If it had been me, I'd still be sitting with my thumb up my @ss because they all tell me to wait for a full dang flow! Maybe that's not actually always the case after all! btw, sorry for the crappy doctor 'tude you got this morning. This is a tough journey for us, they need to be nice.

Vjean, I second the requests for a bump pic. ;) Of course, that's your call, but if you're comfy sharing, we're all happy to see. :) 

kfs, GL Today!! Let us know how you're doing! I'm glad you're excited about all this getting done, I'm excited for you, and i have a hard time holding back my excitement for you girls, hehe!

Sis, my chart is totally flat too.... wtf?

Mom, love that about the stuffed animal with heartbeat! I would totally get either the elephant or lamb too. Probably the elephant, because I love elephants. Great that your test went well today, and I'm glad the doc doesn't seem to think the polyp will affect anything.

Radkat, so sorry for the Dr frustrations! I seem to be hearing a lot of these types of things in the last few months! Well, let's just hope for no AF at all. :thumbup:

Hi to everyone else!

AFM, I went in today for my P test. This time they tested it at 5dpo (my chart says 4dpo, but there was that whole 2-eggs-2-different-days thing). They did it earlier than the standard 7dpo because I'm supposed to start the Lupron this week, and they have to make sure my P is good. My number was 38.7! Just to give you an idea... last cycle, at 7dpo, my number was 21, and they said that was good. This time at only 5dpo, its already 38.7. So that must be what happens when there are two follies releasing P...? That's the only thing I can think of. Anyway, I start the Lupron tomorrow. The nurse said they will do the hcg quant at 10dpo, so that's even better than the other nurse said. I know they think I'm crazy paranoid since they've told me time and again Lupron doesnt affect implantation or anything at all... but they're being very sweet about my craziness.


----------



## moni77

Thanks for all the condolences for my kitty - we had her for 11 years. Her brother (from the same litter) has been extra clingy this week - I know he misses her too. 

KFS - glad you are feeling better -hope the next procedure is as smooth.

AFM - finally going to the IVF class tomorrow - got to find my list of questions...


----------



## ERosePW

Yay moni, things are getting rolling now! When we attended the seminar, sh!t suddenly got very real, lol. Good luck! Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Sis4Us

38 was mine at my first + beta Erose!!! ;)

Moni note pad in hand!! GL

Terri I'm glad everything worked out today!! :hugs:

Radkat FX u don't need an appointment!!!


----------



## Radkat

Kfs - How are ya? Hope things went OK.

Terri - WTF with your dr? Not cool. I'm allergic to work today too. Spent my non meeting time planning another vacation for August. Vacations beget vacations in my world. Good luck with the clomid.

Sis - Another flat line? Didn't you decide that was an OK thing? Hmmm...

ERose - Great P level! 

Moni - Hope the class went well. What did you learn?

Thanks for the validation on my dr. BS. It feels like jumping through hoops. I mean nothing is different from when you saw me last, so why do I need to come in? Oh for my copay and so you can bill my insurance for a office visit. Anyway, back from cynical island... I've got my dr visit scheduled for Friday am to get the referral. We'll see about appt #2. I highly doubt i can get it in time, but I'll try.


----------



## kfs1

Moni - glad that you're gearing up for IVF. Good luck at the meeting. Give us all of the details. Aww - and that's so sad about your kitty's brother. Give him extra snuggles for sure.

Sis - Hmm. The flat numbers are OK, though, right?

erose - Wow. That's a great P number, right? Once again, your office sounds amazing!

Rad - I really hope you can get that next appointment but I do think you should try to call and beg one more time. I mean, I think they can handle a simple blood test?!?!?

Terri - They should absolutely give you the information about your follies and yes, they should schedule their appointment correctly so you can get your ultrasound. No fair! BUT, I'm glad you're feeling better. It's hard not to be allergic to work when the weather's so nice out and you have other pressing things going on in your life.

AFM: Polyp removal was successful so I am now supposedly clear and ready to go in both spots. No BDing for 2 weeks but I was ready to take this month off anyway. I'm feeling pretty good today, too. Just working from home today again and then I'll head into the office tomorrow to a lot of questions I'm sure. I didn't tell anyone that I was getting anything done because I didn't realize how much pain I was going to be in after the tubal so I had to tell them at our morning meeting over the phone.

Hubs heads to the urologist Friday so hopefully he'll get some good/helpful info from him. I'm also hoping he'll scold him about smoking (yep - he smokes) and will mention drinking to him. He hadn't smoked in YEARS and picked up the habit late last year.


----------



## Sis4Us

Last Day of School :happydance: no back pack or Lunch for the LO just a end of year party to attend then we get to come home and Jump in the pool!!!! :)
DH had to go to Cali so he will be gone until my next fertile window!! ;)

Didn't get to temp this AM but I'm sure it's the same so that's what I put!! :shrug:

KFS1 so glad everything went well onward and upward!!!

Happy almost Friday ladies!!!


----------



## Mischief

Sis, Huzzah for the last day of school! Ours isn't until tomorrow but we're still super excited! I so NEED a break! 

Terri, Your AF sound like mine. It was such a confusing cycle. I just finished my Clomid and I'm minutes from my CD10 ultrasound and... making the prepayment for our first IUI! Ouch! I'm extremely thankful my doc's bedside manner is so wonderful-your doc would send me running. I can't handle that. I hope it was just a bad day and it doesn't happen again!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Yay for finishing up your procedures and resting now. Woohoo!! You are SO on your way. I hear ya about the smoking. Hubs has cut down at home (since we started this process), but yesterday I had an inkling that he still smokes at work. I am going to ask him today. It seemed like he said something like 'When I was outside...' I thought 'why were you outside?' He's a facilities manager so he does have to go check on stuff outside, but I have a feeling he goes out there to smoke AND check on stuff. We'll see tonight. Sucky that your hubs picked it back up last year. It's hard.

You had to tell your coworkers about your procedure over a conference call. Eek!! I would've been freaking out. At least you couldn't see their reaction. Maybe it wasn't tooo too bad.

ERose-Awesome P number, chica! I see your flatlines..you and Sis are cycle sisters. hee hee.

Radkat-Thanks for getting off the island. Hopefully all will go well from here on out. The medical practice is so shady. But..we're stuck with it. Pay, or don't get help. You make the call.

moni-Yeah, that is sad about your cat's brother. Awww....I'm really sad still about your cat. Hope your class goes well today. Please report back.

AFM-I emailed the nurse this morning. Hopefully she'll call or write back. Other than that...a whole lotta nothing is going on. :/


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, I know, right?? I've never had the same temp like this five days in a row. By now, my temp has usually gone above that. I'm not worried or anything, since blood tests don't lie, so I know my P is in great shape. But it's just bizarre to see. Wouldn't it be funny if this ends up being my pregnancy chart? LOL 

Sis, we are definitely cycle sisters... same dpo and same flat lines. I have an idea... let's get pregnant this cycle. Hehehe.

Mischief, hoping your appointment today goes well!! FXd that this IUI does it for you!

kfs, I'm SO glad your procedure was successful today! Hurray!! You are def on your way girl! See how everything is turning around now? :) GL to your DH for Friday!

moni, let us know how the class goes today!

AFM, I started the Lupron injections this morning, and it's bugging me. No matter what the Dr says to reassure me over and over, it's just on my mind. If I wasn't so hopeful that this cycle might actually work, I wouldn't be so concerned. But I do feel like it could work, so taking that injection this morning seemed weird. I googled, and it says there's a small chance it could cause birth defects in a fetus, but that's by the time the baby is sharing a blood supply with the mother and forming organs. My RE said when an embryo has barely even had time to implant, it has no affect whatsoever, and she's had tons of patients find out they were pregnant in the early days of the Lupron, and they just stop using it, and then go on to have perfectly healthy babies. The nurses all said the same. They've seen it time and again at the clinic.

Sorry to be a worry wart. :( Thank goodness I get to have an hcg quant on Monday, so that I'll know either way.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Leave it to charts to throw a curveball in the middle of everything. Just typical, but yeah, do you know how many people would be super psyched to see your chart on "charts like mine?" hee hee. I always have to go to 'erratic BBT' and 'inconsistent waking time.' I think it would be awesome!! I also like your idea for you and Sis. hee hee. The Lupron will be fine. You'll take it for 5 days at the most, and it is really early in baby development, so it'll be ok. I'm feeling positive that you only have 5 more days of Lupron. :wink:

Mischief-Hooray for the last day of school. Enjoy your summer break, and hope your scan went well? Is it time for the trigger? What were your results? I hope my doctor was just having a bad day. Luckily, different doctors do stuff on different days, so I may not even see him again until next month. :shrug:

It's lunchtime, girls! I made pot roast last night, so I have that for lunch today. I don't really like pot roast, but it turned out pretty good. I told hubs that he is responsible for eating the leftovers.


----------



## Wish4another1

Morning ladies :hi: - I missed posting yesterday - my work computer finally died "moment of silence":help:... so I was working from BB and my Iphone... bleh!! now I have a borrowed computer - can't get on any military sites but hey I am on here!! :happydance::happydance:

Erose - I am believing this IS your pregnancy chart!! You will give hopes to all those other ladies out there that have flatlines!! :haha:
Seriously though I hope you and Sis are experiency a pregnancy chart!!! How cool would that be!! Same DPO and everything!!! :hugs::hugs: HOH (holding out hope- totally made that up:shrug:!!)

Terri - WTF with that doctor... seriously sounds like mornings are not his thing - his problem not yours!! :grr::grr: ugh... "its better than 10 days?" uh no it's not fruit loop!!! anyways... it seems you have moved on from that... I guess I should too :haha: and I would totally have left a note on the car - so I guess its ok that the offender came and apologized... I am glad the "funk" from the other day has left... you will be headlong into fertile week soon. Good luck with the convo about smoking... why does it take men so long to understand get with the program... smoking is a terrible habit and it is so hard to quit... I did 20 years ago.. it took YEARS to not have the "want" so I can empathize... but hey its BABY TIME!!! trash those cigs!!:comp:

kfs - *GIRL* you are on your way... I am so excited for you!!!see... :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: and I hope the urologist can convince your DH to trash those cigs too - :pop:

Moni - Don't forget to find all your questions... how exciting to take another step forward for you!!! are you guys gonna get another kitty? or are you good for awhile??

Mischief - GOOD LUCK!!! FX for you!!!:hugs: and hope you are not too traumatized over that check writing... Its for a good cause right??? :happydance:

Sis - Yay for last day of school - my DD's last day was Monday - she is officially a Senior!!! Have fun and relax while the DH is away... I always do - :haha:

Radkat - :gun::gun::gun::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::grr::grr: I hate it when doctors do that crap to us... 
be the squeaky wheel girlfriend.. best advice I can give...

Momof3girls - yes I too love the stuffed animal idea... so cool... here's hoping you get one SOON!!!:hugs::flower:

I know I am missing people... but not because I don't love you all...just cause i am old and can't remember who else!!! :haha::argh:

AFM: 8DPO... woke up at 3am thinking our bedroom had turned into a sauna... bleh!! hate that... no symptoms to speak of (maybe making some up in my head...) and will probably test tomorrow and Saturday... because the Army will test me Sunday am and I don't want an emotional moment then... I know you girls know what i mean... HOH here...

Happy Friday eve!!!!... I have no idea why I am clicking on all these smileys... they just make me happy I guess...:flasher::flasher:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-You and your smileys always make me laugh hysterically. HOHOHOHOH. hee hee. That's great. I like it. Your chart has me HOH for you! *Fruit loop* I died laughing. Yeah, someone definitely woke up on the wrong side of bed yesterday morning. And yup...fertile week is on the horizon. The fertilaid hasn't arrived yet, so this is the calm before the storm. Oh..and I got my toenails painted last night. A beautiful mango! Love spring!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well " SCHOOLS OUT FOR SUMMER"

Was excited until I got a call from my DS1 English teacher yea he Bombed his finally a Flunked the year :nope:
He did extra credit and everything it looks like getting out of his reading class wasn't the best idea!
I just think they should have a special English for those w reading disabilities not just give them support in the same class!! :shrug:

So that put a Damper on my excitement but I'm gonna get over it and go swim!! ;)

Erose Flat Charts R Us!!

Mischief FX u have a great scan and this IUI does the trick!!

Wish :hi: HOH for U!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Well hi there ladies! Going to do my best to catch up but this thread moves so fast now, which is fab!

Radkat&#8212;Ooooh, I&#8217;d be pissed too. I&#8217;m telling you, the more I have to deal with the medical community, the more I&#8217;m disenchanted. The lack of communication, accurate record keeping and just a general flippant attitude that so many medical professionals have is just so sad. I&#8217;m feeling for ya. And aren&#8217;t men cute trying to understand all this crazy business about charting and opks and the like? BTW, as you all know, I don&#8217;t understand a lot about charts but that was some temperature spike today! 

Terri&#8212;A one day period is better than 10 days?! Well, not if you have no idea why, and the doctor has no interest in investigating why it&#8217;s only 1 day! I&#8217;m still curious why that happened. So, did he say you had a fibroid? Could the medications have shorted up your period? When they looked at your lining did he say, &#8220;Yep, that&#8217;s all the period you&#8217;re going to get?&#8221; Frustrating! And dang, I can&#8217;t believe you are already starting back in the process of IUI again! It comes around so quickly.

Fezzle&#8212;If I haven&#8217;t mentioned it before, congrats on the house! Getting a new home is so exciting. And so is the end of the school year. Lots of good things to look forward to! 

Sis&#8212;I&#8217;m so excited for your Vegas trip and cannot wait to hear about it! I think you are right to go with the Palazzo, particularly if you can use points. I would look no further and stay there. You don&#8217;t spend all that much time in your hotel room anyway. What shows are you seeing? You are going to have such a blast!!!! I was thinking about things I would suggest for you do, but the fact is, I would have told you to go see at least one show (which you are doing), and honestly, there is soooooo much to do and see in Vegas that you will have an amazing time no matter what you do. The food is great, the entertainment is great, you&#8217;ll get some pool time in at the hotel, which is great. I mean, there&#8217;s so much to do and see you can&#8217;t pinpoint down the perfect things to do&#8230;.everything is fun! Just let the wind take you wherever the group wants to go to. No matter where you go it&#8217;s going to be fun. Damn! Now I want to go back to Vegas! 
Also, WTH is going on with 2 months of these flat looking temperature charts? And what&#8217;s the word on that MTFR (?) situation?

Erin&#8212;I actually really enjoy reading about your experiences with IUIs and IVFs. You do a nice job of explaining what&#8217;s going on so it&#8217;s understandable. When Sis created this forum, it was for sticking together through it ALL and that includes IVF! And I think it&#8217;s wonderful that the ladies who are going to be doing IVF can support and share with each other here and provide a support system through each other&#8217;s similar experience. But excited to see what this cycle brings for you though!

Smiles&#8212;First the theater production and now a spa day. Jealousy seeps out over on my end! That is all.

Wish&#8212;I agree with the other ladies. Stepping away from all the testing makes sense to relieve your stress and it&#8217;s what you need right now. Plus, you&#8217;ve had so much testing already done, you know? It&#8217;s like, what else are we going to test for? Your spirits seem so much more uplifted and you seem to be in a much more positive mind space and that&#8217;s wonderful to see! And you absolutely have the chance of getting pregnant. One of my dear friends had 3 children and was DONE! She got her tubes tied. She genuinely did not want any more children. A couple of months after the procedure, she found out she was pregnant. It turned out to be ectopic, but the point is that doctors had absolutely no idea how it could have medically happened. They were completely befuddled. If a sperm can make it through a tied tube, anything can happen. Like you said, God decides in the end anyway even if it can be a frustrating wait. You will be lead down the path you are meant to. 

Momof3&#8212;That&#8217;s wonderful news about all your testing and HSG. Let us know how the SA turns out, too. That stuffed animal thing at the RE is amazeballs. Coolest. Thing. Ever. 

Moni&#8212;So very sorry to hear about your kitty. It&#8217;s one of the toughest things to have to go through and my heart is with you. I&#8217;ve got an old boy kitty and I fear the day I have to face him being gone. Sometimes, I think people underestimate the pain of losing a pet. :hugs: On a brighter note, let us know how your IVF class goes. Getting excited for you to start the process!

Driving&#8212;Happy happy to hear that you are doing well! Keeping my fingers crossed tightly for you. Trust me when I say, I understand the constant state of fear and the importance of moving the pregnancy past your benchmarks of loss. Keep us updated on your pregnancy.

Kfs1&#8212;Hooray for cleared tubes and polyp removal! Girl, that&#8217;s wonderful!! I know it was a real bitch to get the news about them in the first place, but you got on it, got the procedures done and can go into TTC knowing that huge roadblock (or tube block, as it were) is removed. You have to be relieved! Interested to hear about the urologist appointment, as well. Again, commend all you ladies who are being so proactive in getting answers.

Mischief&#8212;Is this your first IUI or have you done before? Sorry, I can keep very few things straight and have a terrible memory!

Vjean&#8212;Yep, need a bump pic and an update on your pg!

Hi to everyone I&#8217;ve missed, as I only went back a few pages of posts. I will update on what&#8217;s going on with me in a separate post.


----------



## Katie Potatie

AFM&#8212;Let me tell you, if this baby makes it to term, I will be ever grateful and will also have aged 5 years. I don&#8217;t ever want to do this again. Each time I think I can relax and breathe and have a positive outlook on the outcome of this pregnancy, I get another scare. During my first appointments, the doctor could only find a polyp on my cervix as a possible cause of the spotting. And after having 2 ultrasounds that showed everything was fine with baby, despite the cramping and spotting, I was not freaking out about it anymore. 

So, then, I go in for my 8 week 5 day scan on Monday and the baby is big enough to an abdominal scan and we saw the baby right away. But I didn&#8217;t see the heart flickering&#8230;.it looked like a lifeless blob. It had definitely grown since the last scan, but still I saw no activity on the screen and I gasped, &#8220;There&#8217;s no heartbeat!&#8221; And the tech said, &#8220;Oh sure there is.&#8221; And she moved the scanning thing around and I finally saw the heart beating away. I swear to you, I almost passed out on that table when I couldn&#8217;t see a heartbeat. During this scan, she mentioned and pointed out this HEMORRAGE I have, which were apparently notes in my file, but this was the first flipping time I&#8217;d heard anything about it! But the tech seemed to know all about it. This was a different tech than the one who has done my previous scans, so now I&#8217;m wondering if the other tech just didn&#8217;t want to freak me out by mentioning it because I&#8217;ve been such a basket case. But that hemorrhage sure as hell explains all this spotting more than a little polyp would! And it also explains why I get spotting with the cramping, because the cramping is likely pushing blood out of the hemorrhage. Grrrr! 

The tech said it&#8217;s no big deal and it&#8217;s likely the cause of the uterus not fully closing back together following implantation and it causes a pool of blood that will eventually heal up and disappear. She warned me that I&#8217;d continue spotting for a few more months most likely. Okay, I&#8217;m fine with that because I know it&#8217;s not affecting the baby. 

But here&#8217;s my *WARNING to the TTCers*. I never had this with my first pregnancy. But during the TWW when I got pregnant, I took baby aspirin a few days after ovulation up until maybe 14 days post ovulation or so. Because I&#8217;d read all these people saying it can help with implantation and help prevent early miscarriage and the like&#8230;.and of course I jumped on the bandwagon. I&#8217;m also the girl with a nearly full bottle of soy isoflavens and a case of red raspberry leaf tea that were supposed to be my ticket to a baby and they only served to make me have terrible periods. So, of course I had to pop baby aspirin, too. I honestly think that&#8217;s what caused this hemorrhage because my blood was too thin to clot properly and close the implantation &#8220;wound.&#8221; 

So anyway, that&#8217;s neither here nor there at this point, just something I wanted to 
point out for anyone thinking about doing the baby aspirin thing. But then, the day after my scan, I was relieved again and actually enjoying my pregnancy for a few hours, until I went to the bathroom and had bright red blood on the toilet paper and dripping into the toilet. I mean, I&#8217;ve had pinkish or pinkish/brownish spotting&#8230;.and definitely loads of brownish spotting, but never bright red, fresh blood. I thought it was definitely the start of a miscarriage now. I was going to be one of the people who goes in for a scan and everything looks great, and the baby ends up passing away right afterwards. I tore my ultrasound pictures off the refrigerator and threw them in the garbage. I called my doctor&#8217;s office crying, hoping they&#8217;d get me in for a scan so I could get confirmation because the unknowing is the worst. 

But nope. The nurse called back and said that it was highly unlikely that the bleeding was a miscarriage given I&#8217;d had a healthy scan the day before and due to the fact that I have a hemorrhage, which was likely the cause. In a way, I was pissed that they didn&#8217;t seem to be concerned enough to just bring me in for a quick scan. But on the other hand, it actually gave me some reassurance that they weren&#8217;t concerned. And of course, the moment I started bleeding is when my always-present breast tenderness magically disappeared. No pain or sensitivity at all. Poof! Gone. The nurse still said it was not a cause for concern, but honestly, that is what had me the most worried. The fact the breast tenderness was gone along with the bleeding. They brought me in to do a Progesterone test though to make sure my P was still in normal range (I was tested a few weeks ago), so I guess that&#8217;s good. Still would have liked a scan though. 

Long story short, the bleeding stopped, back to brown spotting and boobs back to being sore as ever, so I&#8217;m only guessing everything is okay. The main reason I&#8217;m rambling about this is because I want to mention this _potential_ effect of taking baby aspirin to help with implantation and also share where my mind space has been (completely looney) and why I haven&#8217;t been very present on the forum.

So, that&#8217;s me. I&#8217;m thinking of changing my profile name to &#8220;Crampin&#8217; & a Spottin&#8217;&#8221; because that&#8217;s my life. It has not been a relaxing pregnancy for sure. Hoping it gets better in the coming weeks and my body stops messing with my mind! I really just want to have a healthy baby and be done with this TTC and pregnancy stuff forever. Time will tell. Love to you ladies! <3


----------



## kfs1

erose/Sis - Now THAT would be awesome if both of you were pregnant the same month! Let's do this girls. :)

Wish - I LOVE your smileys. And thanks so much for the kind words. Love you lady!

erose - I know easier said than done but try not to worry about the lupron. :)

Terri - So glad your spirits are moving up and YAY for your fertile week coming up. Oh - and I didn't tell them what "procedures" I had to get done - just that fact that I had something going on. So I'm sure people will be asking questions.

Katie - You poor thing. I can't even imagine the stress you've been going through!! We all stress so much during TTC but I guess the stress never really goes away, huh? I hope and pray that your symptoms improve so you can relax and enjoy this pregnancy a bit. And thanks so much for the tip about the baby aspirin.


----------



## Wish4another1

KATIE!!! holy cow you have been through the ringer girlfriend!! This baby is going to come out a fighter... I don't know what to say about the red blood and the spotting... I didn't have that with my two pregnancies... and now as I TTC if I see spotting or even just tinged cm I figure I am out... So I am not sure how you are keeping sane...
but know that I am praying this crazy train stops and lets you off!!! :hugs::hugs:

Hi ladies - Hope your day/night were good... I am off to a meeting that is scheduled for one and half hours... :help::help:

and how about smiley's we don't use much...
:loo::lolly:\\:D/[-X=D&gt;:-({|=

you guys should not encourage me... :rofl:


----------



## Radkat

Kfs - Glad you're feeling better. I would just be vague with coworkers - minor medical procedure, but I'm fine thanks. Hopefully they'll get the hint that it's none of their business. Yay for DH's urologist appt. Hopefully he get chastised for smoking, not that it will make him quit, but at least he'll hear a dr say it.

Mischief - Yikes on the prepayment for IUI. But it might be just the trick! :thumbup: Good luck!

Sis - I've said before, but I'll say again, I'm so jealous of your pool. It's not even that hot here today, but I LOVE swimming. Sorry about DS's English class. 

Terri - My thoughts exactly re: medical system. Not much I can do, so I'll jump through the hoops. 

ERose - It's great that you're feeling so positive about this cycle, but I'm sure the nurses are right about the Lupron. Hope you feel good about it. 

Katie - Holy cow! I would've been a wreck if I would've seen that much blood. Sounds like your nurses know what they are talking about though! Hang it there! 

Wish - As always, amazing smileys. Especially like the little used ones. :change::rain::brush:

AFM - Here's my plan. I'm going to my dr tomorrow am to get the referral, I'll call the gyn from the referral and try to get them to set up an appointment for me even though it usually takes a week for the referral to officially be approved. If they won't, then I'm going to email my dr (I have her email from when she was my OB for LO) and ask her if she will just do this blood test (quite frankly she won't even have to interpret the results, just give them to me since I'll be going to a new dr), and explain that I've got another referral but can't get an apt in time, etc. We'll see. 
So I'm 11DPO, no spotting. Which could be good bc last cycle I spotted for 4 days before AF. BUT both times I've gotten my BFPs, I've had IB that had already happened by this time, sooo I'm not feeling too positive about this time. But I'm not out yet, so we'll see when I'm ready to test. Probably sometime between tomorrow and Sunday, unless AF beats me to it.


----------



## Driving280

Katie - Wow, what a roller coaster! Can't imagine going through something like that... Sounds like you are doing a little better and have found an equilibrium now. The baby aspirin point is really good, though, my dr. talked about it during the last pregnancy and said that I could take it but it has really not shown to prevent [a bunch of things] but if I ever had any bleeding disorders, I shouldn't. I don't really, but I generally spot 3-5 days before a period, so I decided not to take it.

Also, how far along are you now?


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh my word, all the smileys are hilarious!! 

Yeah, this pregnancy has been a real mind-hump. I just hit 9 weeks yesterday. Feels like a year. :)


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-Thanks for writing so much! I am so sorry you have had all these bleeding issues with your pregnancy. It's really scary, but I guess you have to trust what the ultrasound techs are telling you. I don't blame you a bit for wanting scan after scan just to make sure things are ok. And also sorry that 9 weeks seems like a year. Hopefully you'll get to feeling better in the next few weeks and can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. I hope you dug those sonogram pictures right out of the trash! How is your DH doing with your hormonal rages? *giggle* You can always tell him that dealing with you is better than him going for testing, so cool it! HA!!HA!

Sis-Can your son take summer school or does he fail the whole year? Sorry to hear that, but now it's summertime!! Woohoo.

Radkat-Love the plan. Hopefully the doc will check her email and respond positively.

AFM-I'm going to Univ. of Delaware after work for alumni weekend. We're staying in the dorms (OMG!), and raging out like I did when I was young. I don't know that I'll remember anyone that will be there, but I'm looking forward to a weekend away with hubs. Hopefully I can leave work early! Oh and hubs is starting fertilaid today. hee hee.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Omg Terri that sounds like so much fun! Did you live in the dorms when you were in school? I didn't and years later I wish I had for the experience. Thought I was too cool and mature for the dorms back then. Gaw! So you and DH are sleeping in bunkbeds?! Lol

Yes I dug the pics out of the garbage...totally salvageable. When I thought I was starting to m/c, the very last thing I wanted to see were those pics. And DH is away at work during the day so my breakdowns seem to mostly happen when he's gone, which is good, because I've collected myself by the time he gets home. I try to shelter him from the uglies as much as possible.

Sis, I must have missed a post about you son's school. Gotta go back and read.....


----------



## terripeachy

I lived in the dorms (ahem..residence halls) all but my last year, when I stayed with my grandmother. I was on the residence hall student government and became President of ALL the residence halls. hee hee. I was a queen! I loved all the activities and stuff we did for the people in those halls. I think our club had the most money out of all of them, and we dished out a lot of money too. When I was Pres., we decided to have chik-fil-a and taco bell in our new student center. It was unheard of having such good food on campus (my love of food started at an early age!). :haha: I will admit, when I was in school, I stayed in suites. I told my mom there was no way I was walking up and down a hallway in my nightclothes and having people throw up nearby. This weekend, we're totally staying in a hallway dorm AND walking up and down. I told hubs that we might be able to push our beds together. If they're bunked, that would be even funnier! HA!!HA!!

Glad your hubs is out of firing range and that you're feeling better when he get home. We'll have to keep you busy during the day! Is your DD out of school for the summer yet?


----------



## Driving280

Terri - love the dorm story :) I stayed in dorms, too, but I studied all the time so did not have too much fun. But if I'd stayed anywhere else I'd not have socialized at all. 

Katie - at 9 weeks you are hopefully out of the woods... Are you doing any genetic testing.

As for me, I am having my 7 week appointment today. Hope the hb is still there and is strong... Ugh, so afraid. But hubby is working from home so he could come with me, so that will be great. We also have to make a decision as to genetic testing - I did CVS with my son, which was unpleasant but I liked the peace of mind. Now, it looks like Maternit21 is really good, too, and non-invasive. Given that I am 41, I just want as much information as possible (and diagnostic info, not percentage chances). We have to figure it out...


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck today, Driving. I was thinking that you had another test coming up soon, but couldn't remember. You'll get over this hurdle! I promise you! 

You're not alone. I am/was a super nerd in school, but I still liked to participate in activities because you can only hang out with engineering geeks for so many hours a day. Besides, they're always around when you need hw answers the night before. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies....HAPPY FREAKIN' FRIDAY!!!! I swear this week went by extra slow for me. 

Terri...have fun this weekend, I didn't stay on campus I opted to commute. I stayed on campus during orientation and knew it was not for me! Lol. And I'll offer up a throat punch to that Dr. of yours. Honestly, I understand they are human and are entitled to mood swings etc but save that for after you see the patient. Go into your office and have a pissed off party there but glad you're out of your funk :hugs:

Katie...spotting/bleeding during pregnancy can very well work your nerves. It happened with me during this pregnancy and each time it happened I was thinking the worse. I finally told myself " okay...what is meant to be will be" and for the longest I wouldn't allow myself to really get excited about the pregnancy out of fear and I still have some fears off and on, I swear the fear is never ending but you will get to a point where you are at least more comfortable. Just keep thinking positive thoughts and each day lay hands on your belly and say a prayer. :hugs:

Radkat...sry about the dr stuff, I swear they can be pains in the asses sometimes. Hopefully you'll get all your tests you need done soon and won't have to jump through a ton of hoops to get them. 

Driving...good luck at the U/S appt. :hugs:

Sis....bummer about your son's class. Can he do summer school to make up for it?

Erose....we are all worry warts in our own way and your concerns are justified. I have a good feeling about this cycle for you. Sending positive vibes your way. 

Wish...good luck with the testing this weekend and is it customary for the Army to test women of child bearing age each month? Or did I read that wrong? Lol. Which is totally possible. 

AFM...today I am 26 weeks! Time seems to be moving slow yet fast at the time same for this pregnancy. Been having some pains in my back and legs and trouble walking at times and I know it's Sciatica, had it with my son but didn't get it until I was about 7 1/2 months pregnant and got pulled out of work because of it. Well that and the fact my leg gave out as I was walking down the stairs and I fell down the steps. My leg has given out a couple times so far but thankfully I wasn't going up or down any steps. Luckily I can work from home somedays with this job if the pain gets too bad and the kids finish school next Friday! Thank The Lord because I need a break. Lol. All in all just trying to savor every moment of this pregnancy because it's the last!!!! Plan on letting the kids paint my belly and I want to do a pregnancy cast and I've already scheduled the maternity photoshoot which will also include all the kids as well. Excited about it all but also nervous/anxious. 

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well as far as Summer school it's not really an option each semester is 150 to make up they move really fast and they don't have extra support for kids like him he's Dyslexic so it would most likely be a waste of time and money!!
I will have to discuss his option w his counselor and go from there!!

Katie OMG I'm sorry u are having such a hard time if anythings to blame I would say the Red raspberry tea more than the Asprin!!
I've been taking Baby Asprin for over a year and w the MTHFR Im told to so its a good thing for me!!
As far as Vegas we are so excited we r seeing NIN on sat going to O Cirque de soleil front row Fri 
Will probably see Criss Angel and Jabowokeez Thur nite so lots planned already!! :)

Wish the smiley on the Sh1+&#8364;r made me :rofl:

Radkat hope the dr plan works or u just get a BFP and dont have to worry about it!!

Driving hope the scan goes well!!

TGIF everyone

Looks like I'm in flatlands All Alone Erose Got a Jump wonder if it was the Lupron??
AFM I'm think maybe my flat temps are due to my new methylated b vitamins and floate idk I'll have to look back to see when I stated them!!


----------



## Driving280

So, all is well :) Strong little heartbeat, totally normal, and looked like a little hummingbird :) So happy, though still nervous. Next appointment is in two weeks and then we have to decide about genetic testing. I am leaning towards Maternit21 and maybe amnio after that.


----------



## Wish4another1

Yay Driving!!!! I am so happy for your little hummingbird!!!! I have heard lots of good things about the Materna21 test... i hope you wont need amnio after that test!!

Sis - does this mean since summer school is out - that your LO has to repeat a grade?? :( I hope not... and your trip sounds fantastic!!! that one magician guy freaks me out... but I bet it will be cool in person!!! I can't wait to hear all about it... The army is sending me to Florida in July... that won't be as interesting as you guys in Vegas!!

Erose - love that temp jump - Im betting on BFP this time - no IVF needed!!! TWINS too!!!!

Smiles - 26 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!! how awesome!! does the baby kick a lot... did you ever find out what you are having?? awe maternity shoot...how cool... please share all those pics if you want to!!! 
Yes the Army tests all women of child bearing age because pregnancy makes you nondeployable so its important for them to know if you are or not... :) But not monthly - once a year when I have my Army physical... in between I would have to tell them if I happen to get PG...

Terri - Have fun this weekend reliving the good ole days!!! Your weekend sounds awesome!!!

:hi: to all you other lovelies... 

AFM: well 9DPO, temp drop and BFN :cry: of course... think I got an evap line on one test with FMU (I usually do 2 wondfos at a time so I can get rid of them) and smu nothing... and of course my body is cramping like AF is about to be here which really isn't FAIR :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:since I am not supposed to start until Tues/Wednesday :( trying not to be down...but I guess PMS is here too!!! my work computer is still dead so I can't log onto anything I Need to do work... and I Have 2 sharpshooters (men of course) here at work that are making me angry...:growlmad::growlmad: and since I have to work this weekend... I might need to throat punch or ovary punch someone :rofl:


----------



## Sis4Us

Driving great news on the scan the Materniti21 should tell u everything u need to know u shouldn't need Amnio and I wouldn't do it cuz its so invasive!! :)

Wish it's my BIG he will be a senior next year but was going to do early release so now he might have to go all day and make up his English!! :shrug:

Men need a throat punch every now and then So punch away!!! :grr:


----------



## Radkat

Driving - I'm so glad that little hummingbird is going strong! My SIL did Materni21 (she's due in October) and was comfortable with the detailed results. She has some different genetic issues in her family so it's a big deal for her. Did amnio with her first. 

Terri - Staying in the dorms - how fun! Party it up, lady! Oh and I can totally see you as and RA president, etc. You would be the best. I stayed in the dorms for 2 years and had one RA that was fun and one that was a dud.

Smiles - I'm so sorry about the sciatica. How awful. Hope it doesn't get too bad. I love all of your pregnancy plans. Sounds really fun.

Wish - Sorry about the temp drop and BFN. That sucks. I'd say give those sharpshooters a throat punch. I'm sure they deserve it.:gun:

Sis - Bummer about DS not getting to do early release. Maybe your new vitamins are stabilizing your hormones hence the flat temps? 

AFM - I've got good news and I've got bad news. Bad news - BFN. Like totally stark white. I'm 12DPO so I'm not HOH (hee hee Wish's new abbrev). Big fat boo to that. So good news, went to my GP this morning and explained what was up. She gave me a referral to a gyn, but I wouldn't be able to get an appointment until after the referral clears (about a week), so she said that she could send me for blood tests and asked what I needed tested. Panic - oh crap, what do I need tested?! So between the 2 of us I think we came up with the big ones. Here's what I have - DHEA, FSH, LH, Prog, Testosterone, TSH w/reflex T-4, T-4, Vitamin D, prolactin, estradiol. Then she's doing a CBC and lipid panel, but I think more for her records. How's that sound? So anyway, I'm excited that I won't miss this CD3 which will probably be early next week. :thumbup:


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Have a GREAT time this weekend.

Driving - YEAH! Great news! :happydance:

Smiles - That's so amazing that you're 26 weeks! That's so great that you have such fun things planned for this pregnancy. So happy for you! :happydance:

Sis - Sorry about your son's school. Huge bummer. :growlmad:

Rad - So sorry for the BFN but I'm super-happy that you're at least getting your tests done!! :)

Wish - Sorry for the BFN. Your chart still looks pretty good to me though. I hope it's just too early for you. You throat/ovary punch away, girl. :) Here are some smileys to cheer you up:
:plane::munch::bike::serenade::drunk::tease::comp::flasher:


erose - TEMP JUMP!!! Wahoooo. I'm getting excited for you! :dance:

AFM: Not many people were in the office today so I lucked out about not having to answer any questions. My husband's appointment was supposed to be today but they might have had to move it (still waiting to hear) which I'm not happy about since I was hoping to have more information for my next follow-up appointment with my RE. I'm wondering what her next steps will be if my DH still hasn't been checked out, ya know?

In other news, check out my temp drop this morning. What the hell, right? I don't really care since I'm not trying this month but I just thought it was bizarre.

Anyway, I hope everyone has a FABULOUS weekend. It's supposed to be beautiful here in NY.


----------



## Wish4another1

thanks Ladies - I knew if I posted you would cheer me up!!

KFS!! I laughed out loud at those smileys... love u girl!!! :hugs:
and I hope you can get that appointment - didn't he already give his donation? if so the RE can just get the results can't he??? and yes I totally noticed your temp drop??? how weird... its not even time for that yet... but above all I don't want anything slowing you down to your BFP!!! 

Radkat - I hear you on the stark white BFN... boo hisssssss..... but I will HOH for you!!! (thanks for using my homemade abbreviation :haha:)
and I am so happy that your doctor was willing to get those 3 day tests for you - I don't know which ones to do either - but I bet Sis knows... she is the wise one here :) and she can tell you all about your numbers and if they are in the normal range... 

finally got my computer back - guess I should do some work :rofl:

:loopy::change::paper::twisted::shock::-s


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Wish ~ Sorry about the bfn. :hugs:

ERose ~ I also hope this cycle will be it for you, and you won't have to do the IVF.

Sis ~ Sorry about ds and school. :hugs: We had been trying on certain days for a boy, but gave that up months ago and just try when we can. I still do opk's so I can have two sources confirming o with temps so I don't start progesterone too early.

Love to everyone else! Sorry, read through it all, but not in a good mood for posting right now. Got SA results back today. Looks like we discovered our problem, and why I haven't gotten pg yet. DH has asked that I not give numbers on here, so I will respect that. But, he did say I could share that it doesn't look good. They gave us numbers for five different things, and everything was below what they want to see it at. One of the categories was REALLY bad. RE wants us to do another SA, and if we get the same results again, we will discuss a fertility plan. :cry: :nope: We are leaving next week, and will be gone for about a month, so we'll do the 2nd SA mid July. Until then we will just keep TTC'ing knowing it's a long shot and hope to get lucky. Hopefully getting af now won't be as hard on me going into each cycle knowing it's a slim chance. Won't have hopes up as high.


----------



## Wish4another1

Momof3girls - I am sorry to hear about the SA results - if the one category that is really bad is morphology - don' t get too down about that... remember they are looking at 100 sperm out of how ever many million there were... Our fertility urologist said he wasn't concerned about my DH's and it was ZERO%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and the standards to which they grade morphology is so strict that only 4 out 100 is normal...
all that to say - its one test - they cannot determine there is a problem until there are 3 bad tests... so keep HOH... don't let go of Hope... and most male problems can be fixed!!! get him on a multivitamin (i prefer fertilaid) and cut out those bad habits if he has any (smoking, drinking, hot tubbing!!)

lots of :hug: and :hugs: :friends:[-o&lt; for you!!!


----------



## Radkat

Sorry about the SA results, Momof3. Wish has some good advice.

Kfs - Your body has been through a lot this week. I would expect some crazy temps are nothing to be worried about.


----------



## Smiles013

Driving...glad the appt went well. The MaterniT21 is as accurate as you can get without doing invasive testing. The place I went to for generic teating I told them 4 times in total I did not want an amnio. I opted for non-invasive because I knew they carried a chance of miscarriage. The first trimester screening results came back first and had me freaking out about the results and it was another 2 or 3 days before the MaterniT21 results came back and said everything was fine. Even AFTER that they asked did I want an amnio and again I told then no. Heck even at my last ultrasound appt they asked me again and then had me sign something saying I declined. My opinion is they are trying to cover their asses legally. It was quite annoying though. :growlmad:

Wish...okay, testing for that reason makes a lot of sense and booooooo on the work computer working again lol. Oh and I will surely share the pics from the photoshoot. I scheduled it for early August, should be fun. My friend who photographed our wedding is gonna do the shoot for us.


----------



## nessaw

Hi guys. How r you all?
Smiles and driving-good news! X
Momof3-we had the same type of results. We did get pg naturally twice tho so don't feel like giving up. Alongside the other advice the girls have already said our doc said about not dh keeping mobile phones in trouser pockets. Good luck.
Hoping that the bfns turn to bfps and good luck with iuis!
Afm really down this wk. Cd 18 still low on cbfm. Given up on that. Dr google has me fitting all the symptoms of low estrogen. After my first mc I went on clomid 1 or 2 cycles later which got me oving so guess it takes longer after twins and with no clomid. Someone at work said something really silly about being pg with twins which sent me over the edge. It's the edd of my first mc today. A whole year and still no baby. Sorry for the pity party. X


----------



## Smiles013

Nessaw....no need to apologize for the pity party, we've all been there and you've been through alot. It' an emotional day for you so it's understandable. :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Momof3 - I'm sorry for the SA result but don't give up hope. Like Wish said, there are plenty of things to try that might help and now you know what to focus on going forward. I know it's hard but try to keep your chin up. Believe me, I understand. We're in the same boat over here.

Nessaw -aww, Hun. I'm so so so sorry for what you're going through. Just breathe and take it day by day - you'll get through this. Love and hugs.

AFM: soooo, I think I may have gotten my period today. My dr. had me on bcp for a week to thin my lining for surgery so I think it may have messed with my cycle. Who knows - not sure where I'm at at this point.


----------



## Wish4another1

Nessaw - Big ole corn fed :hug: from me... I admire how far you have come... I honestly don' t think I could do what you have done... I know this has been a long road...and I am HOH and BELIEVING there is a special bean or two coming your way... and you know what ? its ok to have down days... don't ever let anyone tell you it isn't... :flower:

Kfs- hmmm your period today??? :shrug: a 15 day cycle?? ugh lets hope this is the last :shrug::shrug: cycle for you!!! 

:howdy: to everyone else out enjoying the weekend and not stuck behind a computer screen at work LIKE ME!!! :haha:

AFM: my temp went back up like .3 this morning... but I refuse to be hopeful and I didn't test... I think my body is trying to trick me to HOH!!! then sucker punch me with AF ... not gonna let you get me sucka!!! :rofl: so I have obviously lost my mind... :serenade::tease::rain:
anyway... I :coffee: and wait for AF to make her appearance!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Neesaw BIG BIG :hugs:!!!!

Kgs1 it's probably just your body freaking out from all the surgery FX it gets back on track soon!!!

Wish HOH for u love ;)

AFM been running like a crazy person had 3 Graduation parties today and had to have the puppy crated for 5 hrs so we are All snuggled in bed and watching Netflix!!! Nite Nitey everyone!!!


----------



## ttcinseattle

Katie, what a story! I can't believe you're been through all that by week 9 already. 

Unfortunately, the scares never go away. My latest anxiety started last weekend when I suddenly felt strange pains very low down. After that I continued to have dull aching pains and a sense that baby had really dropped already. She just felt low down, the way DS did in the last few weeks of pregnancy. On top of that, her movements changed. I still felt her periodically so knew she was alive, but it was infrequent and really small movements, sluggish seeming compared to the jigs she'd been dancing regularly. I bought a doppler to double check heart rate, and that seemed fine, but on the 4th day with almost no movement I finally broke down and called, and my doc was wonderful and immediately got me in for an ultrasound. The tech didn't go straight for the heartbeat, and I had maybe 30 seconds of fear before she assured me that all was well. Strong heartbeat, growth right on track. The only reason I didn't feel like a complete fool is that she'd moved into breech position and they showed me how tucked in on one side she was. Apparently she was just really snug and hardly moving/moving in different ways than she had been, so it actually explains why everything suddenly seemed different! Today I had similar sharp pains and realized she was probably flipping over again. Confirmed this with the Doppler (found her heart beat down near my pubic bone) and of course the bony butt I can feel above my belly button! So very interesting, and I was happy that today's pains confirmed that last week's pain was just her flipping and I can stop worrying about them now.

Oh, and she's back to dancing jigs ;)

My best friend with PCOS went in for her first scan yesterday. She should be 7 weeks based on her period, but they weren't able to find a heart beat :( She's measuring earlier too, so fingers crossed that she just ovulated later than thought. I'm very nervous for her, can only imagine how she feels, but HOH!! (that's for you Wish ;)) She did test positive very late, so I don't think we're kidding ourselves to still have hope. I know there's a possibility it will be bad news, but trying not to spend the next week worrying. I can't believe she has to wait another week for a scan! But I guess it's better than going in every day for a week and seeing no heart beat over and over...

Nessaw, hope your body gets on track soon. I'm so sorry for all that you've had to endure. Your baby or babies are coming, I can feel it!


----------



## Sis4Us

I know what u mean about waiting TTCInseattle seems like forever I wish they would have scan me earlier as I knew something was wrong!!! 
Big :hugs: to Your Friend and FX she sees that Lil <3

SPP I see u sneaking on!!! :) miss u girl :hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

I agree with Sis - WE MISS YOU SPP!!!!:drunk::drunk::friends:


----------



## Fezzle

I was on yesterday, and I was actually taking notes so I could keep up with everyone and respond! And then OH's friend came over so I had to get off the computer, and of course the thread has moved on from there! 

Just wanted to say hi :hi: to everyone. I was having some fertile signs, OH and I did some BDing, then I got a yeast infection, so all BDing, checking CP & CM and temping was put on hold! I think it's almost gone now. The ovary twinges and pain has stopped, and now it's more of a bloating with achy breasts so I'm hoping this means I'm in the TWW. I had some bleeding when I wiped last Sunday and then a sharp O-pain on Monday, so I'm hoping I ovulated around then!


----------



## Fezzle

Ok- I think I finally caught up!

kfs- that is a weird cycle but hopefully it's just your body doing some sort of reset. I've had some short anovulatory ones. I'm sure it's just from the procedure.

mom- sorry to hear about the SA results. I hope it's something that improves for the next test!

sis- sorry about your DS failing English- and the weird flat temps again, but hopefully they're a good sign!

erose- I see your flat temps are no more so fx! Good luck with your test tomorrow- hope it's informative!

terri- i hope you had fun in the dorms! I lived in the dorms my first two years, but went to an all female university so probably not as fun as it could have been! 

vjean- I want bump pics too!

moni- so sorry to hear about your cat. my cats are litter mates too and if something happened to one of them, the other would be devastated. :hugs:

radkat- is that a green line I see on your chart?!?!?! 

wish- has your AF shown up yet?

mischief- good luck with your IUI!

katie- your pregnancy sounds so stressful so far- I hope it gets easier! I'm like you taking everything supplement imaginable whether I know I need it or not and I wonder if it's screwed up my cycles.

driving- glad the scan went well! I hope the genetic testing goes well too and looking forward to seeing the maternity photoshoot photos!

neesaw- :hugs: understandable you're upset with the anniversary. I hope you O soon!

ttcseattle- glad all is ok with you! I hope all is good with your friend as well! Fx for her!

I hope I didn't miss anyone but if so, hi!


----------



## Wish4another1

RRRRAAAADDDDDKKKKAAAATTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

show us some LINE PORN LADY!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::coolio::yipee::yipee:

so happy for yoU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VJean

I can't keep up with this thread....but that's a good thing! 

RADKAT!! I see GREEN! :happydance:

Smiles, Katie, Driving, TTCinSeattle, so glad you all are doing well! I don't think we'll relax until we are holding our babies. :hugs:

Terri, your weekend sounds fantastic! I was a non-traditional student so I didn't ever live on campus, but I wish I could have experienced it. My DD is a freshman in college and I keep trying to ship her off to a bigger school. She just at a local jr college right now, working on her basics. I appreciate the money she is saving us, but don't want her to have any regrets later.

Wish, love your smiley faces, however I was trying to get away with reading BnB at work....I was doing well until I scrolled to your post just as a co-worker was walking up to my desk. :rofl: Pretty sure they could tell it wasn't work related. But keep the smileys coming! I always enjoy your posts.....and I figure if the gov't didn't want me on BnB they'd block it like they do all the other good sites! Hope your work computer is back up and running soon! 

Fezzle, hope your timing worked out!

Neesaw, we're here for the good and the bad....no need to apologize to us!

Momof3, sorry about the SA results. Results like that are never good to here, but I'm happy that there maybe things you can do to improve numbers!

Mischief, good luck with your IUI!

Erin, anxiously waiting!! This has been the longest TWW ever!! FX'd for you this week!

Sorry if I missed anyone...I didn't take notes and was trying to go off memory.


----------



## VJean

AFM: had my 20 week ultrasound on Friday (a few days early, but my ticker is a few days behind). All is well! 

This first 20 weeks has flown by and now I'm starting to panic....I have 2 vacations coming up, one in August at 29/30 weeks and the other in Sept at 34 weeks. I'm worried about getting everything done. I won't bore you with nursery details, unless y'all want to know. :) I'd like to have everything done before I go on vacation. 

I've also changed my hours at work, so I work from 6:00-3:30 now. By the time I get home all I want to do is sleep! My husband got picked up for a program where his work (Federal Government) pays for him to go to school and get his masters. Basically, he doesn't work for a year, but gets full salary and gets school paid for as well. It's highly competitive, 2 civilians get selected for this a year out of the whole Department of Defense. So he started taking our DD to daycare so I can work earlier and get off earlier. All of his classes are at night, so his golf game is vastly improving as well! :haha:

As requested, here is a bump pic. 

https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/imagejpg2.jpg


----------



## Fezzle

Great bump!


----------



## kfs1

RADKAT - yeeeeeeaaah! congratulations!!!

Erose - your chart's looking veeeeeeeery interesting my dear. :)

Vjean - love that bump!!! You look great! :)

Fezzle - hope the TWW goes fast for you. Your symptoms sound promising. :) :)

Wish - how are you feeling? Your chart's looking good to me!

Sis - that's a lot of graduation parties. Phew - you must be exhausted! How are you feeling this month? Did you get some good BDing in?

Hi ttcinseattle - fx that everything goes OK with your friend.

Hi SPP. Hope you're doing OK.


----------



## terripeachy

I leave for a weekend and come back to such exciting news from everyone!

First, Hi SPP!!! Come back and dip your toes in the water...It's fine! Hope you're doing well..

Radkat-I was over on >35, and I saw one of your posts with GREEN on your chart!! I immediately left and ran over here to see if you said anything. C'mon, mama! Share, share. hee hee. Good for you for getting your bloodwork scheduled with the doctor, and it was great that she was like 'what tests do you want?' uh...uh...that made me laugh. I guess now you can save your money and get back into her office. fxfxfx.

VJean-Gorg bump picture! You look so happy (and the pool looks very inviting!). Congrats to your DH as well for going to that new school for free AND not having to work. You guys are truly blessed. 

Momof3-I'm really proud of you for going to get the tests and finding out about DH's SA. I posted my hubs numbers, and you know the count was pretty low. Then, when we did our IUI, it was even worse. So....you're totally not alone, and we just have to try to do what we can to get those numbers back up. For this IUI, hubs has to do a 3 day hold because his numbers were better when he held for 3 days vs. 1 1/2 days. So..in the meantime, don't overwork him. :haha: You'll get your fourth baby very soon. I just know it. And of course...i hope it's a bundle of blue!

Wish-HOH over here for you! Your chart looks just like Radkat's, so even though I know you said you're not going to be tricked, I'm still feeling super positive for you. When is AF due? Tomorrow, Tuesday? You're not going to test, right?

Fezzle-I hope you are right in that you're in the TWW. Your chart is looking better and better, and if you're feeling a little odd, maybe you're in the wait. 

nessaw- :hugs: I read your post the other day and I felt so sad for you. It's ok to have a pity party anytime. You know that, so never apologize. Ugh, and your coworker would've had to get throat punched (love this phrase, and I need to bring it back into my standard vocabulary) if I was around. Sometimes I just yell out at people when they say things that are inappropriate/insensitive. I wish I was with you during that conversation. Hope today you're feeling a little bit better. :hugs:

ttcinseattle-Sorry to hear about your bestie having issues. I hope it's just a little early like you said and she'll hear/see the heartbeat in a week's time. I'll say a special prayer for her because we all know how it feels to be wanting something so badly. Glad your baby is doing fine too. Scary, mama. Your doppler has definitely paid for itself after hearing the heartbeat. That's cute that she was just snuggled in upside down. Glad she's back to being a dancing queen. A girl after my own heart. hee hee.

Sis-Not sure how you do what you do? 3 parties in one day? Wow. I can hardly go to three in a weekend. hee hee. Your temps are still looking good. How are you feeling about things this time around?

ERose/moni/kfs1/Smiles/mischief-I hope you're having fun somewhere.

Driving-So happy the scan went well for you and I don't know anything about the testing, but it seems like the others know what's going on. Sounds like the MaterniT21 (?) sounds like the way to go. Are you going to find out if it's a boy or girl?

AFM-Had a fab-o weekend in Delaware. We stayed out late Friday night and Saturday night. :happydance: Oh, to be young again. I can't seem to stop feeling so tired. hee hee. I didn't see many people that I knew, but it was still a great weekend. I love my college. Living on campus full time is definitely something to be experienced, and you're in this shelter of homework, fun, friends, and it's just great. I would like to be back in a nonchalant, ignorant bubble once again. I'll have to live vicariously through my kids. hee hee. I can't believe I have to go to work tomorrow. Booooooo...


----------



## Wish4another1

Yay!!! Terri you are back!! Sounds like your weekend was DIvine!!! and I second your BOOOOO to going back to work tomorrow - (I am at work today so triply booo) anyway glad to have you back lady!!:happydance:

Radkat - cant stop smiling because of your small little green line!!! pop on and tell us you story and of course share line porn!! :haha:

Vjean - YOU LOOK AWESOME!!! love love your bump pic and yeah the pool too... and Congrats to the hubby on getting selected - I have heard of those programs but never "knew" anyone that got selected... :thumbup::thumbup:

:hi: kfs my fertility twin (BTW since you have had work done and are possibly fixed - we are now fraternal!!! :rofl:)!! Hope you had a great weekend... :)

fezzle - your chart keeps looking better and better - those meds you are on are working!!! :happydance:

:howdy: to the rest of you lovelies!!

AFM: deep breath... exhale... yes My temp is still up... and I did not test today - and surprise the Army didn't test me either... I am cramping and every once in a while the cm is pinkish (sorry TMI)... so every time I go to the bathroom (latrine in army lingo) I am praying the whole way there...[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; Ok God help me HOH - please don't let there be any red... and so far God is humoring me and nothing... but wearing a panty liner because of the cramps... I am hopeful - even though I keep saying to myself not to be... FF has my testing date as Tuesday - if I have a 24 day cycle I will start Wednesday... I don't know if I will test or not... I guess if my temp stays up I might use my FRER...and I have determined that the only way I can keep HOH is not testing... but I am torn... I guess my temps will decide - if they nosedive I will save my FRER... bleh I wish the cramps would stop and puking start...then its a no brainer... :rofl:


----------



## Radkat

Wow, you all are detectives. I didn't think about old posts. :haha: I was just going to stalk until tomorrow bc my line seems pretty faint for 14DPO so I'm kinda wondering which way this will go. Trying to decide if I should go ahead and get a beta or wait a couple of days. Guess I'm just a little gun shy bc of the mc. Cautiously happy.


----------



## Sis4Us

Radkat :happydance: I know exactly how u feel hope u wake up to a dark line in the Am!!!

Terri :hi: glad u r back!!

Vjean great Bump u look so cute!!

Fezzle I'm right there w u but Ur charts are looking better and better!!!

AFM like I said I think I have a Yeast infection I never get them unless I'm PG but I've been on a cleanser and Diet meds for a few days so :shrug:
I also had a spot of blood today but I'm not to hopefully this cycle since we didn't get the day after O in just O!!
I'm still taking a test everyday cuz if I am PG I want to stop all my diet stuff!!! ;)


----------



## Driving280

RadKat!!! OMG I am so happy and FX for you!

VJean, lovely bump :) Nice to see you again on this thread, btw.


----------



## terripeachy

Radkat-I hope your line is darker today too. I think it's fine to have a faint line at 14DPO. Oh, and you're being paged on >35. hee hee. We're not the only :ninja: around here! That's the beauty of having charts in signatures. You can be nosy without anyone knowing. HA!!HA!!

Sis-Why are you taking diet stuff? Just get up and walk around your neighborhood before it gets too hot, and you'll shed pounds naturally. Diet schmiet! 

I ran almost 4 miles of straight hills last Thursday and I'm still recovering. It was rough, but it felt good. I'm going to try that route again this Thursday to see if I improve, but I'll be doing mostly flat roads until then. Running hills makes running flats seem like a walk in the park.

Have a great Monday! :juggle:


----------



## kfs1

Terri - So glad you had a great weekend and good for you for getting back into running/exercising!! :)

Sis - I'm crossing my fingers for you! Hope that yeast infection is a sign of something good.

Wish - Hi fraternal twin. :haha: LOVE that. :)

eRose - Where have you been girl? Your chart's looking great - can't wait to hear from you.

Rad - Sorry we're such crazy stalkers. Hahaha. Hope that line gets darker for you today!

AFM - Nada much going on over here. Period seems to be winding down which I'm thankful for because I'm only able to wear pads because of the surgeries (ummmmm - GROSS). Not really sure what's going to happen with my body this month so I'm just going to have to wait and see I guess. I'm fine with that though. Can't BD for another week and a half anyway.

The urologist canceled my husband's appt last Friday so of course my DH just doesn't call him back or anything so I'll need to reschedule that for him today. I swear, men!


----------



## Wish4another1

Happy Monday Ladies!!

Hoping for some excellent news from Erose and Radkat today!!! :happydance:

AFM: as you can see... the temp fell off the cliff this morning... but my husband had me up at 4 looking for his shoes :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: so my temp is probably off a little ... so the FRER stays in the drawer...


----------



## kfs1

Wish - My husband had me up early, too! I baked cupcakes for his co-teachers birthday and he was banging around the kitchen trying to pack everything up. I didn't even have a chance to temp! On top of that, my dog was running in his sleep all night and kept kicking the wall and waking me up. :) Sooooooooo exhausted today.

Anyway, I hope your temp's a fluke. Mine is always lower after ovulation if my sleep is out of wack.


----------



## Smiles013

Radkat....congratulations!!!!! :hugs: I'm so not a detective like the other ladies when it come to looking at charts BUT I do read the posts. Lol. Truly happy for you. 

VJean....how adorable is that belly!!!! You look great!

Terri...welcome back!


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri if it were only that easy its kinda HARD when your body is plotting Against u w the Thyriod and MTHFR!!! :nope:
Im just taking it so I have some energy to go to the gym as I live in Texas and its HOT all the time!!! :haha:

My BIG is having a pool party so I will have A house Full of Bigs today hope everyone has a great Monday!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Wow, I sure had a lot of catching up to do!

Wish, I still think your chart looks good! I dont think today's dip matters, it's still above the CL! I'm totally HOH for you!! Can't wait til you test again!

Driving, so glad everything is looking good for you!!! :)

MomOf3, so sorry about DH's SA, but don't lose hope. Lots of men seem to have that issue, and their wives and Drs are coming up with lots of ways to improve it. I've seen some girls mention some big jumps on these forums just from having their DH take certain supplements!

Nessaw, I may have missed a post, but have you gotten a High or Peak on your monitor yet???

kfs, your short cycle could've just been related to the surgery in general. After i had that cyst removed, that cycle was a 22-day cycle for me, and mine are usually between 27-32 days. I've had some shorter ones than that, but it's rare, so 22 was a shocker to me.

Katie, bless your heart, you sure have been through a lot of stress and anxiety during all of this. I hope you're feeling LOTS better now. I guess the worry never really goes away completely, but I hope you feel relaxed and a little more at peace. :flower:

ttc, sorry for your scare as well! I can tell being PG is probably going to have many scary days. We take so long to get there, so we're determined to hang onto it, and I'm sure every little thing is a worry. I'm glad all is well! Btw, I hope you get good news from your friend.

Fezzle, glad you got some BDing in around the time you think you O'd! Wuhu! Come on BFP!

Mischief, I know you were having an IUI sometime, and I can't recall when that is, so just wanted to make sure I hadn't missed it yet...?

Vjean, SUCH a cute pic, thanks for sharing!! You look adorable. :) And yes, I have been somewhat anxious during this TWW!!! Hehe

Radkat, OMG!! How exciting! That was such good news to read. :) Did you test again today, or are you giving it a couple of days in between?

Terri, I'm so glad you had a fun weekend!! That sounds like a really good time! So how are you doing? I guess your day10 u/s is coming up, right? I sneaked a peak at your chart, but now I can't recall if you're on cd9 or 10 today...???

Sis, your chart is still looking great! You were right, I left you alone in flatlands! But it was kinda funny, it went up that one day, then dropped right back down to my flat temp. It's been back up for two days now, but like you mentioned, I wonder if that could be from the Lupron. FXd that your YI is a good sign!! I'm sure you hate them as much as I do, but if it's a sign that you could be PG, I'm sure you'll take it!!

Hi to SPP!!! Miss you around here. Hi to Moni and Smiles, and anyone I may have missed! 

AFM, just been anxiously awaiting for this morning to get here, so I could do the hcg quant. They usually call with same-day results around 3:30 or so. So I guess I'll know then. I've def been HOH for this IUI. I feel like all the odds were in our favor, so it got me excited. So I will be more bummed than I originally thought if it's neg. But that's okay... I'll be able to shake it off pretty quickly, and just continue the plan and be on our merry way to IVF, with egg retrieval being in about three weeks.


----------



## ttcinseattle

ERose, good luck today! I'll be checking back in for an update of course, but I'm nervous that at 9dpo this might very well be your cycle but not show up on a blood test yet! What does your doc say? I know bloodwork obviously is the most sensitive, but FRERs are so sensitive these days measuring at 25! Anyway, I really hope they can see it this early, but regardless of test results today I'll still be HOH for you ;) Hoping we get to call that dip your implantation dip soon!!!

Radkat, soooo (cautiously) excited for you. Your DH was right! Maybe that optimism is catching ;) I hope that line is darkening today, feel free to post pics for us to all analyze to death!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Welcome back! hee hee. Today is CD8 for me, and I take my Gonal F injection tomorrow night and go in for a CD11 scan. From there, they'll give me the trigger time and we're off and running. My dad's supposed to be here for two days at some point this week (he's random when it comes to traveling). I hope it's not the day of the IUI because we only have one TV, and hubs likes to look at his special videos. :haha: Maybe I will finally break down and give hubs the a-ok for a second tv. hee hee. I also agree with ttcinseattle, that would be a fabulous implantation dip. fxfx

Hmm..I haven't seen Blueshoney around in a while. Hope all is well, babe.

Sis-Ok fine...don't walk. Swim! hee hee. Hope you guys have another great party today. :kiss:


----------



## ERosePW

ttcinseattle said:


> ERose, good luck today! I'll be checking back in for an update of course, but I'm nervous that at 9dpo this might very well be your cycle but not show up on a blood test yet! What does your doc say? I know bloodwork obviously is the most sensitive, but FRERs are so sensitive these days measuring at 25! Anyway, I really hope they can see it this early, but regardless of test results today I'll still be HOH for you ;) Hoping we get to call that dip your implantation dip soon!!!
> 
> Radkat, soooo (cautiously) excited for you. Your DH was right! Maybe that optimism is catching ;) I hope that line is darkening today, feel free to post pics for us to all analyze to death!

Thanks ttc! I was nervous about that too since I'm still early! But after I thought about it, I realized the blood test can pick up any number... even if its just a 5, it will pick it up. It's not really a neg/pos kind of thing, like with HPTs. It picks up any trace of hcg, and shows them if its in there. This isn't the usual protocol with my RE. She usually just says use an HPT at 14dpo and if it's pos, then come in for the blood to find out your exact number. They're only doing this because I needed to have my mind eased about taking the Lupron (even though they reassured me again and again that it was okay! I thought it was sure nice of them to do that).

EDIT: 
Oh and also... my nurse still says I'm 10dpo since she's certain the first egg released when it was supposed to after the trigger and the second egg was just a day late. FF just put my CHs there because it was the bigger temp jump, and I didn't want to change anything, lol. So who the heck knows! I mean, what if I'm a super late implanter, like 12dpo? Wouldn't that still show as zero on a blood test? Wish I knew the answer to that! But the Dr and nurses don't seem to think there's a problem getting an accurate result from blood at 10dpo.


----------



## ERosePW

GL Terri, keep us updated! You made me laugh out loud about your DH's special videos, LMAO! That second TV might be a good investment right about now with your dad coming! :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I've been trying to swim and walk on the treadmill but like I said when u have NO Energy and I mean NO energy it's hard to get motivated especially when I'm keeping up w the Boys and Pup!!!
Never fails when I get in the pool a bunch of kids jump in so Laps go out the window!! :haha:

It's all good I feel a lot better today so I will try it until it fails to work like everything else I've tried gotta get some kinda BOD for Vegas!!! ;)

FX Erose and Radkat!!!

GL Terri


----------



## Radkat

VJean - Beautiful bump! Like a perfect preggo belly. 

Terri - I'm glad that your college weekend was fun. I would love to go back and party in my college town. I had a ridiculous amount of fun there. My brother actually lives in our old college town, so I at least get to hit some of my favorite restaurants when I visit, but a lot has changes so that sucks sometimes. Super impressed with the running. :thumbup: It's great that you're getting ready for your IUI. Exciting!

Wish - Let's hope the temp drop is a fluke. HOH.

Sis - Boo to the YI. Hope clears up. I'm sure you don't want one more pill, but I started taking probiotics bc I was getting one every few months (all the BD I think) and I haven't gotten one since. Good for you for trying to get healthy. Make sure you're eating enough healthy food if you're so low energy. That does make it really hard to want to do any exercise. Sometimes I tell myself I only have to work out for 10 minutes and if I want to stop after than, I can. I almost never stop once I get going. Oh the games we play. :wacko:

Kfs - Hope your period is winding down. At least you know that DH's SA is scheduled now. 

ERose - Your chart is so amazing. I know sometimes it's scary to be too hopeful, but man, it looks nice! How cool that your RE is doing a beta for you. You'll know soon! Re: late implantation... It's always a possibility. My test was totally blank on 12DPO, but blood tests can obviously pick up lower amounts of hcg. Fx!

So I did test again today and it looks pretty much the same as yesterday, but I didn't save yesterday's test, so I can't really compare them. I set up my betas for today and Wednesday so I should know more by Friday. I was going to wait a couple days, but I figure it's better to know either way. :coffee:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi everyone,
I have bad news on my end. I got an urgent call from my doctor's office today that my progesterone results from last week came back very, very low. I'm scheduled for an ultrasound this afternoon to see if the baby is still alive, but I'm not expecting it at all. Already preparing myself for the baby to have not survived. The nurse was not optimistic with how low my levels were. Please understand if I don't come back for a while, until I'm ready to start trying again. I'm pretty sure once I have time to grieve and recover, I will be back to TTC, even though I said I'd never want to go through it again. I'm sure I'll change my mind with time. I'm angry that they didn't get my results back sooner to get me on P supplements. Really angry. Could have saved this pregnancy. It's been a whole week since my levels have been low. I still have pregnancy symptoms but that doesn't mean a hill of beans since I haven't m/c yet. The symptoms can remain. Tomorrow is my 37th birthday and it's going to be a terrible one. I'm going to have a very emotional and rough road ahead until I come through on the other side. I'm so thankful to have had friendship amongst this thread where I can vent my feelings and find support. Just know if I disappear and don't respond back, that the pregnancy was lost. Not sure when I'll have the heart to come back and chat. Love to you all!


----------



## nessaw

Radkat fx. Xx


----------



## kfs1

Oh, no, Katie - I'm so, so sorry. I honestly don't know much about levels and timing but I am hoping and praying that there is some sort of mistake and/or there is something they can still do to save that baby!! Of course, we are here for you, no matter how often you feel like popping in to vent/scream/cry - whatEVER you need.

Many, many, many hugs and squeezes.


----------



## Wish4another1

:cry::cry::cry:Katie....
I am so very sorry - take as long as you need...
and if I knew where your Dr's office was - I would :gun::grr::grr: all their ovaries...
B**tards... sorry I shouldn't be cussing... I am just so angry and heartbroke for you...


----------



## moni77

Wow - I take the weekend off and so much happens.

KFS - glad all is done - FXed for you next cycle.
Driving - Yay!!
VJean - great bump!!
Radkat - FXed for you...

Katie - sorry things were so rough - hopefully you will get good news today and it is not too late. FXed for you. Come back when you are ready - we will all still be here.

Erin - waiting to hear about your test...

AFM - no new kitties, the other 2 would not be happy about that. The class went well - they showed a video of the process, so we got to see how it works. And we demonstrated the differ injections...not looking forward to that. The first few are similar to ovidril - so nobiggie, but after the retrieval I will have to do IM progesterone shots - and that is a BIG needle!! Scan tomorrow to see how the cysts are fairing - I "feel" that they have dfinitely reduced if not gone - at least based on this weekends BD sessions - didn't feel them.

HI to everyone else!!


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-I hope they can get you on super progesterone pills or shots or something to get that P back up there. I don't want to say I'm sorry yet. I think that little baby can make it through this, although I'm wondering why they hadn't checked your levels sooner or at least called you immediately when they found out your levels were low. Of course...hindsight is 20/20, so I'll just think about looking forward. You've given up on this baby several times already to be wrong, so this time just don't give up. I understand you taking a break if you need to, and like the others have said, 'we'll be here whenever you're ready.' Much <3 and huge, huge :hugs: from Bmore! Take care of yourself. :flower: :flower:


----------



## Smiles013

Katie....I don't want to say sorry just yet, I am sorry you are feeling down and have to face the unknown until you hear otherwise. I am going to keep my fingers crossed and keep you in my prayers. I'm going to remain optimistic. You've been through some ups and downs with this pregnancy and everything has been okay even when things seemed bad. Big big supportive :hugs:


----------



## ERosePW

Oh Katie, I hate that you are now having yet another worry! I can't bring myself to say I'm Sorry just yet, because you and that baby have weathered some other worries, and it has been turning out just fine! I am a little angry that your Dr didnt get on top of your P a little earlier, but hey, you seem to have a strong little bean, so I dont see why it couldn't survive some low P for a short period of time!! I hope you'll update us on your Dr appt, but I can certainly understand if you need to stay away for a bit.


----------



## ERosePW

Girls, I walked away from my phone for less than 5 min and the nurse called. Urg! On her message, she said there is hcg in my bloodstream, but its only 2.37, and she said anything under 5 is considered negative because of other things that "can" cause some hcg to be in the blood (especially after a trigger, even though it's been 12 days!). SO, she said at this point, since it's so low, and i'm so early, to call them again on Thurs or Fri to come back, to see if it goes up or goes to zero. This ended up only making things worse... I should've just listened to the RE about the Lupron being fine, and just waited to test at 14dpo at home. Because of course now it has me wondering... It's been 12 days since I triggered. It "should" all be out of my system. And heck, by the time Thurs/Fri rolls around, if I am prego, then it would show up on an HPT anyway, unless I'm a little bit late implanter like last time. Honestly, I'm sure its residual from the trigger shot. Because even being this early, that number is VERY low. I know i didn't show on an HPT until 14-15dpo last time I got prego, and even then it was super faint... but I really think that 2.37 hcg will be leaving the building! :winkwink:

Oh well, onwards and upwards! I continue the Lupron for another five days or so, get a period, endometrial biopsy, and then on to stimulation meds, and then egg retrieval in about three weeks or so, give or take a couple of days. We estimate our fresh embryo transfer being sometime around the Fourth of July, so we'll be spending our holiday weekend relaxing!

Hi to everyone! I just wanted to give that quick annoying update, lol. I need to leave work so i can get home and get dinner started (poor DH has been working later than me the last couple weeks, so I take care of dinner when I'm home first). Will check in later!


----------



## Radkat

Oh Katie, I'm so sorry that you're having to deal with this! You have every right to be angry. I would be too. Count me in with some others HOH. We all understand if you need to stay away. We're thinking about you.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I was thinking about your results earlier and was wondering what you would do if there is a little HCG. It's SOOOO irritating, because now it has me wondering too. Is it going to go up in a few days...is it too early? I guess you just have to keep taking the Lupron AND test at home, unless you want to go back on Thursday. What are you thinking? I would probably just test at home and save the $. Then, when you see that it's positive, go in to confirm. :)

Either way, you're ready to go. As much as I think that I would like to start IVF on my next cycle, I am thinking that my doctor/nurse are going to slowpoke around. When I go in for my scan on Thurs., I'm going to tell them that I'm ready to get started on BCP as soon as AF comes if that's what they wait for...not really sure. I guess they don't want to talk to you about future stuff because they have high hopes that it will work. :wacko: hee hee.


----------



## Kayotic

katie, I hope everything works out okay! <3


----------



## Kayotic

Sorry I havent been around, been so busy! Once summer is over I will have a bit more time.

Got the Verifi results back today, we've got a healthy baby boy growing in there :)


----------



## Kayotic

Terri, I hope you get to start IVF this cycle! That's so exciting!


----------



## ERosePW

Yea, terri, I didn't really think about the results coming back in between... Guess I just assumed either zero, or at least 5-10, lol. That in-between crap is buggin'. But honestly, it's most likely just the trigger taking longer to leave. Urg!

I did some googling (I know I shouldn't), and I keep finding these stories of girls who were 9-10dpo and had hcg levels of anywhere from 1.2-3.0. One girl went in a few days later and hers was up to 40, and had a healthy pregnancy, and another girl didn't go back in until 17dpo and her beta had gone over 1000. Clearly, their super low beta had to do with the fact that they'd probably JUST implanted. I know I shouldn't get my hopes up since I did trigger 12 days ago, so it's obvious that mine is just the remnants of that. So don't worry, I'm not letting myself get too hopeful. I just can't help but look, urg.:wacko:


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> Either way, you're ready to go. As much as I think that I would like to start IVF on my next cycle, I am thinking that my doctor/nurse are going to slowpoke around. When I go in for my scan on Thurs., I'm going to tell them that I'm ready to get started on BCP as soon as AF comes if that's what they wait for...not really sure. I guess they don't want to talk to you about future stuff because they have high hopes that it will work. :wacko: hee hee.

Btw, super exciting!!! I knew you were considering it for sure, but wasn't sure how quickly you were gonna move on it! Wow, full speed ahead! I think you have a great chance with this next IUI though. So totally HOH for you. If you want your RE to talk seriously about IVF w/ you though, make them... Mine was super receptive, and they even did it very last minute while squeezing in another IUI for me.


----------



## terripeachy

Kayotic-hi!!! I was wondering how you were doing. Congrats on another boy. Woop woop!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi Ladies. Where do I begin? So, after I got the call from the nurse, I logged into my health account online, where I can view my lab results and saw how &#8220;very low&#8221; that progesterone level was. It was 1. I knew the pregnancy was over at that point. When the nurse called and said it was very low, there was still a tiny bit of hope that it wasn&#8217;t that low. But I had a result of 1 a week ago and all this time has passed with no medical intervention. I&#8217;m so glad I saw that result and knew the outcome while I was at home and could process it and start to grieve before going to the doctor&#8217;s office. I was honestly grateful for the fact that I hadn&#8217;t spontaneously begun m/c and could hopefully opt for the D&C in time. And next week, was to be my next doctor&#8217;s appointment where we&#8217;d hear the heartbeat on the doppler and also do the genetic testing. I was thinking how absolutely soul-destroying that would have been for me to go in thinking everything was honky dory to that appointment and hear no heartbeat. So, finding out this way, in a very bizarre way, was a blessing. On the way to the doctor&#8217;s office, which my hubby accompanied me to, I was running through all the good things I have going on in my life, aside from this terrible news. I&#8217;m lucky to have a healthy daughter and a wonderful husband and a loving family. To try and keep myself focused on not breaking down, I kept thinking about how I could be going through so much worse right now. That really, honestly helped me keep myself together.

When we got to the doctor&#8217;s office, the ultrasound tech remembered me since I&#8217;ve been in so frequently and she assumed I was there for another check-up due to my spotting and cramping. I told her that unfortunately, this visit was to confirm the pregnancy was not viable because my progesterone was at a 1 a week ago. Her face fell and she said she was so sorry. She said, well, let&#8217;s just take a look and see what we can see. She does the abdominal scan and of course, there is the baby and of course, I don&#8217;t see a heartbeat just like the last time. And then, I see a flickering. She said, &#8220;Well, there&#8217;s still a heartbeat there.&#8221; I said, &#8220;That&#8217;s probably why I haven&#8217;t miscarried yet. Do you know when I can schedule a D&C?&#8221; And while she&#8217;s doing her measurements and whatever, she said they won&#8217;t schedule a D&C until the heart stops beating, which obviously, I wouldn&#8217;t do it before then anyway. She said, &#8220;But the baby is measuring on track at 10 weeks, 1 day,&#8221; which was actually 2-3 days ahead. So, then I said, &#8220;Yeah, but the heartbeat is probably way too slow.&#8221; So, while she&#8217;s measuring the heartbeat I see the baby is moving around and moving its little arm all over the place. It was an active little thing and I was thinking at that point, &#8220;There&#8217;s nothing wrong with this baby!&#8221; And sure enough, the heartbeat was 165, which is within normal range. I said, &#8220;How can this be possible?! My progesterone level was 1 a week ago!!!&#8221; She said, &#8220;I have absolutely no idea. We&#8217;ve got to find out from the doctor.&#8221; I told her I just wasn&#8217;t understanding any of this because I don&#8217;t know how it&#8217;s medically possible that the baby is still alive and on track. I asked her if she&#8217;d ever seen anything like this before and she shook her head and said, &#8220;Never in my life. And I&#8217;ve been doing this a long time. I have no explanation for this.&#8221; 

She left the room to go talk to the doctor to find out next steps and my husband and I just sat there in shock. Happy shock, but a totally numb shock. It literally did not process fully. I was going in today to find out when I could get a D&C. That was my goal for the visit. And then, we were going to hit a bar so I could drink away my pain for one day. Long story short, my doctor got me in to see her right away, but basically, just to tell me that they are all perplexed as to why the baby is healthy and they have no explanation except a possible lab error. But for some reason she didn&#8217;t seem so convinced about the lab error thing. She said when the ultrasound tech came in to tell her that everything was on track, she just looked at the lab tech a bit dumbfounded and the lab tech said, &#8220;Yeah, I know. I have no idea either.&#8221; Doctor put me on progesterone ASAP and said, &#8220;I have no explanation for this. This baby was just meant to be here.&#8221; And she sent me on my way with my prescription.

The worst day of my life turned into the best day of my life in a matter of 3 hours. I need no other gift for my birthday. This is a miracle through and through. I don&#8217;t think my progesterone was really at a 1. Not that kind of miracle. The miracle is the fact that I was certain I had lost my baby today, but a bizarre lab error occurred and because that information was not correct, I am pregnant another day. I&#8217;ve been given hope for a bright outcome again, when there was there was no doubt in my mind that this pregnancy had come to an end. Oh, and my hemmorage has almost completely healed up, which explains why my spotting has been decreasing over the past couple of days. I don&#8217;t know what to say except I&#8217;m more grateful today than I have ever been before!!!! 

(And on another note, if this wasn&#8217;t me living through all this and I was reading someone else&#8217;s story, I&#8217;d be like, this girl is full of bull butter and needs help for making a bunch of crazy stuff up! I swear I would be like, &#8220;There&#8217;s nobody who goes through all of this craziness!&#8221; Proof positive right here!)


----------



## ERosePW

Kayotic said:


> Sorry I havent been around, been so busy! Once summer is over I will have a bit more time.
> 
> Got the Verifi results back today, we've got a healthy baby boy growing in there :)

Aww, congrats on a healthy baby boy!! :baby: :flower:


----------



## Wish4another1

Katie - I have a huge lump in my throat and tears stinging my eyes - but it's all from happiness and gratefullness to God for taking care of your baby... What a wonderful gift and what a future this little one has!!!! He/she is already so special!!! Congrats lady!!! I am truly happy for you!!!


----------



## ERosePW

KATIE!! BEST NEWS EVER!!! I just knew it couldn't be time to say good bye!! :happydance: I'm SOOO overjoyed for this true miracle! That is one strong little tyke you have there! Amazing story. One which I'll never forget!


----------



## Wish4another1

Kayotic!!!! A little boy!!!! Yay!!! Congrats on being blue!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I get busy for one day and I have to go back 3 Pages!!! :nope:

Katie BIG :hugs: I'm so glad everything worked out Magically it has to be A Magic Bean!! :)

Erose I would say that number wil go up my trigger is usually out Of my system 10 DPO I would ask for another beta Wed! FX

Kayotic yay for Blue!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Katie! I am so happy for you! I haven't been on since yesterday morning so got to read the whole roller coaster from start to the happy ending! 

kayotic- congrats on the boy!

terri- well done with the running; i'm going to start running again too- as soon as I'm done with this hell week at work!

erose- good luck with the next test results, and the IVF if necessary. It's good it's all moved so quickly!

AFM- I started spotting today so I think my new pattern, along with last cycle, is to have short LPs as it doesn't look like I'm ovulating early. I've taken soy isoflavones the past two cycles so I'm not going to take them in the next one. I'll probably try the progesterone cream again, but it didn't make a different last time- this cycle I didn't know when to start taking it as I wasn't sure if or when I ovulated because of the thrush. But, the good news is, it's almost July when my GP said she could refer me to the fertility clinic, so I'm going to make an appointment for the beginning of July and hopefully we can get some more fertility testing rolling- and maybe try something like Clomid or Femara and get an SA too.


----------



## Smiles013

Katie.....great news!!!!! That is truly a miracle, this baby is not giving up at all. Doctors can't explain every especially when God steps in and takes over. Truly happy for you. :hugs: AND happy birthday! I know it's truly a great and blessed one. 

Kayotic....congrats on the boy!


----------



## kfs1

Katie - OMG, I'm soooooo happy and relieved for you but you poor thing!!! How much can one person take? It sounds to me like it's definitely some sort of lab error, no? Anyway, I'm so, so, so happy that everything worked out in the end. The other girls were right not to give up hope - this is one tough little bean for sure! Congratulations again! Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig hugs. And Happy Birthday! :cake: When's the actual day?

Kayotic - Yay - a little baby boy! Congratulations! :blue:

eRose - Man oh man. This week must be draaggging for you waiting for your next test. Fx that those numbers go up. I have a good feeling!

Fezzle - I'm sorry that AF got you but I'm happy that you'll be able to see a specialist soon. So, your doctor made you wait a certain amount of time before a referral? I'm just curious but why?

Moni - Glad your IVF class went well and good luck at the scan today. Hope those cysts are completely gone!

Terri - Soo, what's the decision? Will there be a second TV in your house to prepare for IUI? :)

Rad - How's it going over there? Any line porn yet? 

Hi Wish, Sis, Nessaw, Smiles and everyone else! :hi:

AFM: Boring over here. Nothing really to report. My period (or whatever it was) seems to be gone. Follow-up with my RE tomorrow. Couldn't get hubs urologist appointment rescheduled until the 18th of June so I'm not sure that my RE will be too happy about that.


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! I told you not to give up, but you keep doubting and doubting. That baby is truly one strong miracle. I told you I wasn't going to say that I'm sorry yet! I am so, so happy, overjoyed, ecstatic that everything is great. I'm also glad that they got you on progesterone supps and hopefully your levels will get back to where they need to be ASAP. What a relief. I was scared/nervous to see your post because you said you wouldn't post if you lost the baby, but I was still scared to see it. Phew!

Fezzle-Yeah for getting in to get testing. It's important, and it will certainly clear up a lot of confusion that you have about not getting pregnant, not ovulating properly, etc..I'm sure the answers are right around the corner along with your BFP!

ERose-I see your back to being a part of the flat lines crew. hee hee. It's better than dropping though. Yeah! Any testing updates?

kfs1-We posted at the same time-as usual, and I did get in touch with my dad last night to find out when exactly he was coming. He was like 'I won't be there until the 22nd.' Initially he told me the 12th. He is seriously a single, rolling stone these days. I can't fault him. I hope I'm that spry when I'm 75. HA! Anyway, we're sticking with one tv. Yeah!!

What a rush of a morning! I feel so relieved. *sigh*


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I got a crazy High temp this AM but I think it's the YI :nope: I haven't had even a mild one since I was 3mos PG w DS and it's was mild ..... Well this one is NOT mild I don't think I've ever had one this bad and this painful :nope:
Maybe the pool did it or the new Supps idk all I know is it needs to Go Away Far Away!!

Katie again BIG Congrats!!!

Fezzle sorry about a short LP but if it didn't O I would say that's the reason and Soy messed me up big time!! Glad u get to see a FS soon

Terri glad your Dad won't barge in on your parade I think mine will so around my next O :shrug:

Erose did u take a FRER just to see??? :devil:


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis- UGH about that YI :-/ I hope it leaves soon!!!

Katie- happy birthday lady!!! I know it's a super good one this year!! 

Terri- glad to hear that dad is not coming till later!!!! DH has the tv all to himself!!! 

Erose- anxiously waiting for your next test - I'm going with that HCG was just starting so I'm hoping BFP by Friday!!!

:hi: kfs and all you other lovelies!!!

AFM: 13 DPO tested with wondfo and BFN - no spotting yet Should start anytime... Been having stupid hot flashes maybe it's my supplements I don't know... Or maybe I'm just getting old :rofl: 
:coffee: waiting for the witch...


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Well, I'm thinking your temp increase is a P increase, and that YI is a sure clue....did you test yet? :haha: I'm glad you're finally out of the flatlands though. fxfx

Wish-Sorry about your hot flashes. I hope it's your supplements as well. And yeah, my dad is not interfering with anything, so it's cool. Hey, I do want to know why you didn't get tested by the army the other day?

moni-Glad your IVF class went well. Do you start with Lupron or BCP? Have you scheduled anything yet? Let's get it on the calendar! hee hee. I'm so eager to get this started, even though I know it's not until end of July/August for you.


----------



## ERosePW

I used a FRER yesterday after holding it all day long, and it didn't seem to have any kind of line. Didn't have any more FRERs, so used one of my ICs this morning, and I dont think there was anything there except a little shadow that only my crazy eyes would see.

You guys are "almost" getting my hopes up. I really just thought, dangit that stupid ovidrel still in my system. As of today, it has been 13 days since I took the shot. I called the nurse and left a message this morning (now i'm the crazy patient). I'd like to know if they've ever seen someone still have hcg in their system this long after taking the shot.

I also re-listened to her VM, and she actually didnt even say anything about the Ovidrel (I must've put that into my own head)... all she said was "Anything under 5 is considered negative, and yours is a 2.37 right now, so if you don't get a period by Thurs or Friday, we can go ahead and do another beta at that time". But she said to keep taking the Lupron, so it didn't sound like she thought anything of it really.


----------



## ERosePW

Sis, I'm with Terri, I think that temp spike is a sign.... ;) I've had YI before, and they've never messed with my temps. :thumbup:

Wish, sorry for the BFN, but you're still early, so don't lose hope. Are your LPs usually this long? I was thinking you normally have shorter LPs, but I do have a hard time keeping up sometimes!

Moni, glad your class went well.... now, dying to know what your timeframe is! :thumbup:

Hi to everyone else! 

AFM, I'm just having a hard time focusing at work... or on anything, for that matter.


----------



## Wish4another1

Erose - my average lp is 12 days... However I have had a couple of 13 day lp's - so unless I don't start af by Thursday - everything is still in the "normal" scale ... So I wait...


----------



## moni77

KATIE - YAY!!! That baby is a fighter for sure!

Kayotic - Yay for a boy!

Sis - sorry for the YI.

AFM - cyst check today - the one on the right is gone and the one on the left shrunk from 41mm to 17mm - so on the right track. Doc thinks that I would be able to start the iVF cycle (the BCP) at my next day 3. I am going to wait one more cycle though - due to my vacation and I want one fully natural cycle without cysts before going through with the IVF - just in case!


----------



## ttcinseattle

ERose, a shadow on a Wondfo?! Man, you are teasing us ;) Makes me think back to my first positive Wondfo - what a barely there shadow! I never would have taken it as a positive on its own, it was only with the progression over the next few days that it became believable, so you are getting me all excited over here!! I've been doing math though trying to figure out how long it'll take a 2.7 doubling every other day to get to a 25 and show up on an FRER. I'm thinking in those very early days it probably rises exponentially faster - right?? Is that just wishful thinking, lol?! But it's all gotta start somewhere. 

Okay, that's my can't hold back the excitement for you post, I'll feel terrible if it's not really your month, but since it is I'm not holding back! :)

Katie, so happy for that strong little guy (or girl) you've got in there. And is it just me or is it time to find a new doctor?! Between the potential lab error (technically not their fault, but...) and then not telling you about it for a week, I'd be out of there in a hot second. You need a doctor who can get results back in a day and then take action on them! 

Congrats on a boy, Kayotic! I just purged all my baby boy clothes for baby girl clothes and it broke my heart a little. Having a son is amazing!! They sure do love their mamas. I'm sure having a daughter will be too, but if she's anything like I was it will be more of a roller coaster ;)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi Ladies,

First of all, thank you all again for your kind messages, prayers and for thinking of me and HOH for the baby when I had no hope left. Thank you, thank you, thank you! I keep a journal of my pregnancy so I can put a pregnancy book together for the baby and I&#8217;ve printed out all of your well-wishes and responses to include in his/her book. Very special to me. 

Okay, now that I&#8217;m over the sadsies, I can get caught back up with the goings on of everyone else and I&#8217;ve really enjoyed reading all the updates. Let&#8217;s be honest, there&#8217;s lot s of suspense going on&#8230;&#8230;

Erin&#8212;I reallllyyyy think there&#8217;s a good chance you are pregnant. You got a blood test at 10DPO. That&#8217;s really early. And particularly so if you tend to implant late. I don&#8217;t think you are out of this game at all. Not one tiny bit. Especially seeing that your temp is still way high. You know I preach about not giving false hope to people, but I really don&#8217;t think any of our hopes are false! I honestly think you still could very well be pregnant.

Wish&#8212;I don&#8217;t like your temp drop, but I&#8217;m still intrigued with this cycle and HOH. Are you having any indications that AF is impending? Although that really doesn&#8217;t amount to squat in most cases anyway. Wasn&#8217;t this the cycle you had the strong ovulation?! 

Driving280&#8212;Yes, I&#8217;m definitely going to get the genetic blood testing, but my doctor&#8217;s office uses the Harmony test. I read up on it and it seems like the same thing as Materni21. Don&#8217;t know if it provides the baby&#8217;s gender, but I am leaning towards waiting until we go in for the anatomy scan at 20 weeks anyway. Maybe I&#8217;m old school, but I kind of like the suspense of zeroing in on that area with the ultrasound and trying to make out what kind of parts are there before the ultrasound tech announces it. And hearing the tech confirm it is fun, too. Plus, as scary as this pregnancy has been, I&#8217;d feel more comfortable waiting until 20 weeks when I&#8217;m further along. The blood test is non-invasive, so I think it&#8217;s really the way to go. I don&#8217;t even think you need the amnio after having the blood test. Are you waiting for the birth to find out the gender?

Terri&#8212;So, did you push your beds together in the dorms? Lol Did you just go to college in Delaware or live there prior? My old boss was from Deleware and as most people probably do, I said, &#8220;Really? Delaware?&#8221; And she said, &#8220;I&#8217;m probably the only person you know from Deleware.&#8221; Which was true, so now I know 2 people who at least lived there! I may have asked you this question before. In fact, I&#8217;m pretty sure I have. Gaw! So, how are you feeling about this next IUI? I just know your BFP is coming. I&#8217;m so intrigued to find out when it&#8217;s going to happen. Man, it&#8217;d be cool if this next IUI did the trick. And I agree with Erin to push the issue of them looking ahead to the IVF so you can get the ball rolling immediately if need be.

Radkat&#8212;YAY!!!! I&#8217;m glad you are going to get the betas done&#8230;it really helps you relax and makes you feel like you have _some_ control in an uncontrollable situation. And you may think that your test looked faint, and it very well might be, but it also depends on when you implanted. Seriously, getting the betas is so much more reassuring and confirmative than analyzing the strenght of pregnancy tests. And my lines did not look much different the next day&#8230;.took 2 or 3 days to notice a difference in darkness. You will freak yourself right out thinking the line isn&#8217;t getting darker. Excited to hear about your betas!!!!!

Kayotic--Healthy baby boy!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!! I know I should just be grateful to have a baby still growing, but I really would love a little boy, too. Such wonderful news for you. You&#8217;ve had a long road it&#8217;s very heartwarming to see where you are at now!

Moni&#8212;Fabulous news on your shrinking cysts and I think that plan is wise about waiting another cycle. Good things coming up for you and you can enjoy a wonderful vacation beforehand. That&#8217;s good for your soul and I think will put you in a great frame of mind to start IVF. Things are going to start moving along quickly for you in no time!

Sis&#8212;Wowee on that temp jump!!! Have you googled yet if a YI can cause a temperature? I dunno about that, particularly since your body doesn&#8217;t tend to get them unless your are PG. It sounds mighty suspect! And I&#8217;m sorry you are having a wicked one. They are the worst. I know that you are not supposed to douche, but I&#8217;m telling you what. If I get the feeling of a start of a YI, I douche and then start the meds and I swear it helps with the itchies/burning.

Fezzle&#8212; Ugh! Another yeast infection! But outside of that, it really sounds like you got your BD in prior to the YI and O, but I&#8217;m confused because someone else said your AF started? Didn&#8217;t you just O or did I read that wrong? And I&#8217;m glad to hear that you are being referred to a RE if needed because it really does suck when you are trying to figure out everything on your own and you hope you are taking the right supplements, etc. I agree to lay off the soy for now. That stuff can either work miracles or screw up your Ovulation/Period. But you are really moving in the right direction as well to get some things figured out!


(Side Note: I have a dumb story related to yeast infections, which isn&#8217;t even relevant, but I&#8217;m going to tell it anyway. There used to be this commercial for Monistat that played on TV in the US for years. It was a blond girl walking by a bunch of storefront windows feeling like s%@# because she had a yeast infection and she just wanted to crawl in a hole and disappear because she had the itch she couldn&#8217;t scratch, etc. And when she&#8217;d walk past the storefronts, her reflection would show her in a big, comfy hoody sweatshirt and sweatpants and she&#8217;d look all forlorn, but obviously, out in the real world, she was dressed like she was going to work. And the point of the dumb commercial was when you have a yeast infection, you wish you could just curl up at home and not have to deal with the outside world. So, I had a joke with my friend at work who I told about the commercial, that whenever I was feeling lousy (usually hung-over, because this was in my single 20&#8217;s), I&#8217;d put on this warm, cuddly fleece hoody jacket that I kept at my desk. And whenever my friend would come by, if I was wearing my &#8220;yeast infection jacket&#8221;, it meant I was feeling lousy that day, and she knew I&#8217;d want to go out to lunch for some greasy comfort food. Wasn&#8217;t that a fun story?! Yeah, probably not. Moving on.....)

Momof3&#8212;Like the other ladies have said, there are things to be done that can help improve those SA results, so although I&#8217;m sure the news was quite disheartening, you can come up with a plan of action to get those numbers raised. Would IVF be an option for you?

VJean&#8212;Sooo, are you only eating raw fruits and vegetables and lean proteins?? I&#8217;m assuming delicious Funyuns are not in your diet? You&#8217;re pregnancy body is rockin&#8217;! You look so young, it&#8217;s hard to believe you have a DD in college. Seriously! Sounds like everything is going so nicely for your family with the work hours and your hubby getting to go back to school while still getting paid his salary. Don&#8217;t worry about getting everything done. Girl, you should know by now that things will get done and most of it doesn&#8217;t matter anyway. It&#8217;s just your nesting instinct going into overdrive where you feel like you&#8217;re on some strict timetable. Definitely, want to see pics of the nursery because I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;ll be adorable!


Smiles&#8212;It&#8217;s kind of weird that they had you do a screening and the Materni21? I mean, wouldn&#8217;t the Materni21 cover all the bases and there not be a need for the outdated screening test? And I really wonder what the need for the amnio is at this point?! Yeah, I wouldn&#8217;t be interested in doing that either. Can&#8217;t wait to see the professional pregnancy pics! I bet you are on the raw veggie, fruit and lean protein diet, too, AREN'T YOU??!!!!

Neesaw&#8212;No apology needed for having a pity party. I pretty much feel that everybody is entitled to a minimum of 1 per month. I hope the days that have passed have been better to your spirits. And I really hope your cycles begin to straighten out soon because that's just salt in a wound that you need to heal. :hugs:

Kfs1&#8212;I really suspect the BCP made your cycle wonky, if not the HSG. BCP has a way of doing that, especially if it&#8217;s something that you are not taking consistently. And I&#8217;m sorry that the SA scheduling got a little screwy for you guys! Now, what is your next appt. with the RE for?

TTC and Smiles&#8212;In a sad way, it makes me feel better to hear stories where you&#8217;ve been concerned only because the outcomes have been fine and I feel a bit more normal by not having a picture-perfect pregnancy. So, thank you for sharing and so very glad your pregnancies are still moving along so smoothly! TTC, good thing that baby flipped back down and hopefully she stays there. Breech baby delivery? Yikes! And I really, really hope everything turns out to be okay with your best friend. Prayers sent for her. <3 

AFM&#8212;Today is my Birthday&#8212;37 years old&#8212;and it&#8217;s the BEST BIRTHDAY EVER! I&#8217;ve got no big plans, but we are going out for yummy Mexican food tonight. Maybe I&#8217;ll get a fried ice cream with a candle in it to really live it up. Ha! I&#8217;m so happy to be pregnant that nothing else matters. I bought myself a doppler today as a gift to myself. Actually, I used hubby&#8217;s card and told him _he&#8217;s_ buying it, but you know what I mean! I&#8217;m going to be hopeful again. I&#8217;m going to go forward anticipating that I will be able to hear the baby&#8217;s heartbeat at home in a few weeks. I also started the progesterone and I&#8217;m sure many of you can relate, it makes you feel odd. No complaining over here, and my doctor told me I&#8217;d feel dizzy, but it&#8217;s more like being high and loopy on pain meds? Does anyone else feel this way? It&#8217;s kind of a trip. I&#8217;d pop acid and hallucinate if it meant keeping this baby healthy! So, that&#8217;s it for me today. I&#8217;m glad I have absolutely no more news to report, and I hope it stays that way!


----------



## Sis4Us

:rofl: Katie Never felt that way on P or I'd be taking it all month long :haha: JK
Happy Happy Bday!!!!

I took a test this Am told u I would take a test everyday since I'm taking other stuff and BFN of course!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

^^^LOL!!^^^


----------



## Radkat

Katie - I am so relieved for you. Man, that kid is a fighter! What an amazing birthday present! Something tells me your adrenaline could be contributing to your reaction to the P. I might feel pretty loopy after that ordeal as well. Huge :hugs: to you.

ERose - Your temps are flat, but flat HIGH. Love it. Looking forward to your next test.

Kayotic - Good to hear from you! How great that you're having a boy! Yay for team blue!

Moni - Glad the cysts are resolving and IVF is around the corner!

Sis - I don't think I've ever had a temp jump with a YI, but I guess I don't know that for sure. HOH for something more interesting than that!

Fezzle - How exciting that you get to go to the RE soon. Feels like a step in the right direction I'm sure.

Wish - Here's hoping that your LP is longer for a great reason. :thumbup:

OK here's my 15DPO test. It's there, but not the porn one might want. I'm going for another beta tomorrow and should know my results from yesterday's when I go in. When I got my 12DPO test out of the trash (you know, like you do) there was a tiny line on it, but it came way after the time, so I thought it was invalid. Hmmm...
 



Attached Files:







photo 6-9.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-Yum!! Fried ice cream. hee hee. Enjoy your dinner tonight. Also, I have to agree with Sis. The P didn't do anything for me except leak onto a pad every afternoon during the day and in my morning pee. HA!!HA!! Are you taking the pessaries (like, jammin' up your hoo ha?). I wish they made me feel loopy and like I was having fun. 

No, I did not live in DE prior to going to school there, but I did live there for college, so I say that counts. I lived in MD prior to going to college. My grandmother was right over the border in PA, so I wanted to go to school away from home, but close to my Mom-Mom, so DE was the best choice. And yes, hubs and I pushed the beds together (thank goodness they weren't bunked when we walked in), but there was still a crack in the middle. The first night we had our own beds, and the second night we squished onto one. :) It was great fun..staying up late, walking the long walk from downtown back to campus, and running into other OLD stumbling drunks along the way. HA!!HA!!

Honestly, I'm feeling pretty neutral about this IUI. Hubs counts are low, I'm old and even though he's taking the medicine, I don't think it will work in time. So..I'm just going to go through the motions and then plan for IVF. It's kind of sucky to feel neutral, but it is what it is at this point. I wrote on an assisted conception post that if IUI (meaning perfectly timed sperm/egg combo) doesn't work, an agreed upon hot date will have to be set for sperm/egg to fertilize, and then go back into my body. If THAT doesn't work, then it's probably just not in the cards. :shrug: Although, when I move to IVF, I will feel positive it's going to work. 

Oh, and I had this thought this morning when I was reading about people with unexplained fertility: "I don't have unexplained fertility. I'm just an old bag." HA!!HA!! That thought really made me laugh. I look 30 in real life, but my insides are :jo: HA!!HA!!


----------



## nessaw

Omg katie thats so amazing. So pleased for you. Happy birthday!!!
Radkat thst line looks good.
Erose hope your hcg goes up. Fx
Afm more level (ish!) Now. Thanks for your kind words. Am forgetting about cds etc and just riding it out for june then thinking what to do next. X


----------



## Driving280

Katie, what a relief!! And, what a story. I was tearing up half way through but sooo glad for the happy ending. Whew... 

Kayotic, a baby boy :) Great :)

Radkat, that's such a nice line! I am a Wondfo person, too, and my line looked about like that at 14-15DPO. And I've also fished them out of the trash to find lines from previous days. 

As to genetic testing, Katie, Harmony is basically the same as Maternit21. I think I will still get an amnio to be sure (and a CVS if there is some issue with Maternit21). Maternit21 does not test for everything and has a higher error rate for some rare syndromes. At my age, the chance of serious chromosomal issues is 1/60 - still not very high, but our entire lives depend on it, and that of our son. (I know, you can't control for everything, and that's fine, but I feel that I need to make sure where I can.)


----------



## nessaw

Kayotic congrats on team blue.x


----------



## Sis4Us

Katie I for sure feel like putting on my YI hoodie and curling up in my Woobie!!! :haha:
I'm thinking it not a YI though cuz none of the potions have worked but when I use replens it helps so I'm thinking the pool irritated the Vjay :nope:

U know I love u guys to tell u all the details in my VJ area :rofl: I'm rolling commando too ;)


----------



## kfs1

Fertilaid for men peeps - how many pills does your DH take a day? It says 3 on the bottle!

Great porn Rad! :)

Woohoo Sis! Commando! :flasher:


----------



## kfs1

Katie Potatie said:


> kfsI really suspect the BCP made your cycle wonky, if not the HSG. BCP has a way of doing that, especially if its something that you are not taking consistently. And Im sorry that the SA scheduling got a little screwy for you guys! Now, what is your next appt. with the RE for?

Well, hubs had an SA already and the results weren't good so the next step was for him to see the urologist to get checked out and have another SA. My rE appt is just to talk over next steps so I guess we'll have to factor in hubs low count into those plans. Some of my issues were fixed in my surgeries last week but I imagine she'll bring up IUI/meds as a next step...? I guess we shall see.


----------



## moni77

Katie - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

Just got a call from the nurse - my estrogen levels are still high (over 300) which means that I have not ovulated. They wanted me to take an ovidril shot but the new insurance is not approving it.... So I'll be back for day 3 scans again next month to see if the levels are finally down.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-My hubs has been taking 3 a day because that's what it says to do. :shrug: I'll let you know if a weeks' time helps anything. hee hee. Hopefully the RE will give you options if hubs' results have improved or are still the same. My guess is that they'll probably wait until he gets his information from the SA before they start filling you with medicine.

moni-UGh!! Again, it's good that you were planning on taking a break anyway, but all these obstacles are too much! :hugs: I hate reading about them all, but I will keep my fingers crossed that by next month everything will be a-ok and you'll be ready to proceed.

AFM-I ran again yesterday and pretty much just fell out on the couch. I was the most tired girl ever, and I didn't even run fast or far. Not sure what that was all about. I did get up to take my Gonal F so all follicles are plump and juicy now. I'll get the scoop on them tomorrow.

Work is sucking...I should've called out today. ha!


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Thanks for the fertilaid info. I'm going to ask hubs to start taking it tomorrow for sure. Yeah - I imagine I won't really learn too much at today's appointment since the SA hasn't been done which kinda stinks but I guess my body could use a little break. Hopefully will be in line for next month. Sneak out of work early if you can! :)

Moni - ugh - how frustrating. I hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## Smiles013

Katie....nooooooo, I am not on any veggie, fruit lean protein diet. Lmao. Heck the first 5 months I was just happy to be able to eat anything and have an appetite for anything. Lol. Funny though even though I was nauseous at that point the only thing that didn't make me feel sick when I ate it was sweet stuff....go figure. Lol

The MaterniT21 was optional and the feat trimester screen is given to all women. Since it was a given I had to take that one and then opted for the MarerniT21 as a back up in case something came back funky with the first trimester screening which it did and it scared the bejesus out of me. I have no idea why they kept pushing the amnio but I kept refusing. The MarerniT21 is as accurate as you can get in detecting genetic disorders without being invasive and between that and the diagnostic u/s I felt comfortable with the results. Some women still opt for the amnio just to be more certain of the blood results. I was personally too chicken to do it after reading the risks involved. 

Glad you had an awesome birthday!


----------



## Sis4Us

Happy Hump Day ladies!!!!

Feeling a tad better today but still Not Comfy ... Got some plants yesterday going to plant b4 it gets too hot!!! ;)

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Smiles013

Radkat....that's a good lookin' line you got there girlie!!! :happydance:

Terri...you're not old at all. Heck women don't age, we're timeless. :haha: and positive thoughts for the next IUI, you NEVER know and IF that happens to not work out at least you're planning for the IVF so you BFP is coming sooner than later. 

Erose....patiently waiting for the testing. :coffee:


----------



## Wish4another1

:howdy: Ladies!! 

Smiles - we are patiently waiting for Erose arent we ?? :haha:

Sis - glad to hear you are getting some relief!! :happydance:

Kfs- I am big supporter of fertilaid - although it works - I can't get myhubby to take it like he is supposed to - or even just one a day right now!!! argh but I hope that it does something for your DH!! thanks for your support twinnie!!!

Terri - I hope the fertilaid is working on your DH too!!! I keep hearing it takes three months - but I am hoping not for you guys!!! I hope with the TV goes on and the deposit is made it is much higher than last time!!! 
:thumbup::thumbup:
re: running - I have decided Monday I am starting up the work out routine again... it sure does wear you out though... good job for getting out there and getting it done!!

Moni - UGH... your body needs to play along here!!! But that's ok, with our medicines nowadays we can voluntell it to play along!!! I hope your next day 3 scan gives the green light for further treatment for you guys!!

Radkat - nice line porn :happydance: - hoping my wondfos like that before the end of the year!!! 

AFM: the chart says it all. super bummed. really thought we might have had a chance... onto to TTC cycle #20... cramps are so bad I am eating ibuprofen like candy... thanks - no babies and ridiculous cramps.. awesome!!

But going all KatiePotatie today - hunting the good stuff (HTGS) I had minimal spotting this cycle, 13 day LP and temps seem high enough that my progesterone looks like it is ok... and my sister was here yesterday from South Carolina - I got to spend the entire day with her and it was good... 

so :gun::gun: to you :witch:


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry again, and sorry that your cramps are so bad Wish, but yeah, your bright side is a pretty good one. My fingers are super crossed for a good sample this time around. I need something to make me feel a little more positive than neutral. It's like I'm just going through the motions.

Sis-Glad you're feeling a bit better today. 

Katie-I forgot-I laughed hysterically at your sidebar about the monistat commercial. I don't recall the commercial, but your writeup about it made me smile, and the joke you had with your coworker is just too funny.

kfs1-I do feel like leaving work early. I already left once to go to the post office, but that wasn't a long enough trip. hee hee.


----------



## Mischief

Hey, ladies!

This thread moves so quickly and is so hard to keep up with! So much action!

Terri, After I ovulate I am always DRAINED. I can never jog as far or as fast and I feel weak whenever I try. I've read that it's related to progesterone. Now with all the meds for IUI I feel weak and bloated BEFORE ovulation as well! I've pretty much decided that for the next few cycles I'll be a useless lump. When is your next IUI? I triggered yesterday afternoon and we go in tomorrow morning! Yikes!

Sis, Sorry about your YI! Though... you say you haven't had one since you were pregnant... hmmm... fingers crossed for you! You're in Houston, right? The weather here is a tad hot, but still fantastic today! A spider chased me out of my garden, but then I spent some time with puppy in the hammock this morning and felt SO BLESSED. :)

Wish, sorry about your visitor. Cramps on top of disappointment just feels too cruel! :hugs:

AFM - Trigger yesterday, IUI in the morning. This is our first time and I'm super nervous!!!!

Edited to add - I've been severely restricting sugar and carbs per docs instructions, and can't wait for my temp to jump so that I can finally eat some ice cream!!! I think my priorities might be a little out of whack! :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Radkat&#8212;Okay, so I&#8217;ve spent some time comparing your test to other Wondfo&#8217;s around the same dpo and most are close to what your lines look like. Of course we have no idea when people actually implanted and when the HCG started spitting out, nor how concentrated their urine was, but that was good to see. I saw a few really dark Wondfo&#8217;s, but most people&#8217;s were more comparable to yours. What&#8217;s the latest today?!

Driving and Smiles&#8212;Thanks for clarifying on the different tests. I guess I thought the Materni1/Harmony was the end all-beat all new test that superseded all the others.

Terri&#8212;You seem to be losing your gung-ho spirits about this TTC thing. I realize we tend to do that to protect our hearts from getting too excited and being let down, but we all have such good feelings about your outcome, because despite DH sperm results, things are good for your fertility. Honestly, I&#8217;d probably hesitate telling my DH about the numbers, too, only because I try to shelter him from anything that would make him say, &#8220;Forget it! I feel like a failure, so I&#8217;m not playing anymore.&#8221; If IUI doesn&#8217;t work, you are in a good spot for IVF. Your previous follie counts were so good that I wouldn&#8217;t put much credence into, &#8216;I&#8217;m just an old lady.&#8221; Not true!

Sis&#8212;Yes, commando really helps, too! Way too much TMI, but I go commando because years ago I got so many back-to-back YI that I&#8217;d read somewhere it can help keep your lady parts aired out and dry and sure enough, that really took care of the problemo for the most part. So, now that I have to wear pads for the spotting, my hooha is quite angry with me. I&#8217;ll probably end up with a YI in no time because of it.

Moni&#8212;That just sucks about the insurance not covering the Ovidril shots. Let&#8217;s hope your body resolves this issue before IVF. You need a damn break!

Kfs1&#8212;Waiting patiently to hear about the RE appt. today!

Erin&#8212;Hellooooo? Wassup today??

Wish&#8212;Yes! The AF sucks, but it really can help to search out the silver lining, even when it&#8217;s the last thing you want to do. And you had a really good cycle this time around, even if it didn&#8217;t result in a BFP. You had a great OV, spotting was low and temps good which means hormones look good, a respectable/normal LP and a visit from your sister. All really good things to celebrate after your done having to pop pills like candy from a Pez dispenser! Heating pads or those stick on heating althletic wraps you can wear under your clothes are my God-send for horrendous cramps.

Mischief&#8212;Hooray for the first IUI! Good stuff&#8230;and I totally understand wanting to get ice cream back in the diet. But congratulations on cutting back on the sugar and carbs. That&#8217;s a feat in itself!

Smiles&#8212;I think you are waiting until birth to find out gender? Well either way, I&#8217;m guessing it&#8217;s a girl because you are partial to sweets.

AFM&#8212;Okay, so I seem to be the only person who gets &#8220;high&#8221; on progesterone supplements (orally taken, thank heavens). This probably explains why I had a low tolerance with my few attempts at pot when I was in college and I didn&#8217;t enjoy it at all. A drug that&#8217;s supposed to relax you and make you a lazy bum who philosophizes about the meaning of a jar of jelly, only made me completely freak out, get paranoid that a ceramic planter was staring at me and I thought I was going to have a heart attack because I could hear my heart beating in my ears. Yeah, too much information about my irresponsible past, but I&#8217;m usually an open book. So, yeah, drugs weren&#8217;t my bag, thankfully! That&#8217;s all for me today. Uneventful and happy. I decided to take the leap and change my signature to include the pregnancy ticker because I&#8217;ve got to start being positive about this pregnancy and try to stop living in fear. Or I may look back months from now and scold myself for being a miserable sad sack the entire time. Just have to change my energy to happy and hopeful. :)


----------



## terripeachy

Mischief-Well, I've been a useless lump until a few weeks ago, so I'll have to track how I'm feeling based on my cycle. You might seriously be onto something. Except for the fact that I haven't o'd yet. But..maybe it's close so that's why I was exhausted. Plus, maybe the meds do have an effect on other stuff, so perhaps. 

Tomorrow is going to be great for you! It's such an exciting time. Make sure you stay laying down after the procedure for about 10 minutes. Hopefully they'll let you sit there. Oh and you might want to take a pantiliner with you too, just in case they don't offer you one. They use a special nourishing fluid in addition to your sample, and it can be a tad leaky. hee hee. fxfxfx. So excited for you. Mine will probably be this weekend or early next week. I'll find out tomorrow.

Katie-You are totally right. I'm just feeling blah, but I will get the excitement back tomorrow, I'm sure. It's a new two weeks! hee hee. And you're right, at least I'm around to HAVE IVF, and be able to afford it. Back in the day, I'd probably just be childless and that would be that. I should look for the silver lining too. Glad you put your ticker in the bottom. Your little prune baby is just adorable!

Radkat-I also forgot to say that your line looks strong to me, and not faint at all. You know I can never see faint, so if I see it, it's definitely there! Update us on your betas when you can. :hugs:

All right girls, I'm leaving 15 minutes early. I'm going to meet another motorcycle gal this afternoon at a nearby coffee shop. I don't know her so I told her 'I'll be wearing a red shrug and jeans.' And then I remembered I'm bald, so I was like 'and I'm bald! Seeya!' That made me laugh. She'll either show up or she won't. Ttfn!


----------



## Radkat

Wish - I'm really sorry AF made an appearance. And with cramps? A witch, indeed. Glad you can focus on all the good stuff from this cycle. 

Terri - I'm impressed you held out until the last 15 minutes. Sometimes that's just what sick days are for, mental health too. Glad you're going riding with someone. And yes I think the bald description would stand out a bit more. :winkwink:

Mischief - GL on your IUI! Exciting!

Katie - Aw thanks for comparing my test to others! I always have a hard time telling what's what. I have this memory, that could totally be false, of LO's 14DPO test being blaringly positive, but it's totally possible that I made that up. Funny about going commando. I'm impressed. Sorry you have to revert to underwear. No wonder your V is mad at you.

Kfs - Let us know how the Fertilaid goes. I think all guys are bad about pills/vitamins. 

OK, here's my first test results from Monday's draw: hcg 380, P 35.2. I am doing the P cream, so that's probably why it's high. Pretty happy with those so far. HOH that my hcg from today doubles that. I should know Friday.


----------



## Wish4another1

radkat by this chart your number looks awesome!!! :happydance:
https://www.betabase.info/chart/basic/single


----------



## kfs1

Hey girls,

So, here's a recap of my appointment. She starts off by talking about the surgeries (reminder: I had my tubes cleared on Monday and the polyp removed on Wednesday). The polyp was about 1/2 inch big but she said it was in an "important spot" so it's good that we removed it. And she showed me a picture of it. :) 

Then she mentioned that there seemed to be a clear film over the openings of my tubes (ummmm...what?) and it looked really strange to her, almost like they were closed. But she said that she's never done a polyp surgery so soon after a tubal so that it could possibly be from that....? I really don't know what to think about that.

So, we decided that since I'm 5 days after my period, that I would start with Clomid and move on to IUI this month but that if we are unsuccessful after a few cycles that I'll move on to IVF because of my tubes (just in case) and my hubs sperm count.

She preceded to do an ultrasound to look at my eggs and low and behold, my entire left ovary is now one giant cyst! Like massive yet there was nothing there last month. So, long story short, we can't do the Clomid/IUI until the cyst clears up so it's au naturale for another month. In all honesty, I'm OK with it, though, only because my DH will be out of school and it will be easier to schedule. Not that I want a huge cyst or anything or a "film" over my tubes. What is that about?


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-A huge cyst on your left ovary?! Where did that come from??? Hopefully it'll go away by next month so you can get started on your Clomid. Did she say much about your hubs' numbers? 

Sounds like it was a pretty positive meeting although that film does seem a little weird. Did you google it? hee hee. So do you like her, and think that she is willing to help?

Radkat-again, great numbers! I'm really happy for you and this bean. Yes, I will be taking a mental health day soon. Friday is looking/sounding pretty good. Although, sometimes it's not hard to sit at work and do nothing for 8 hours. HA!!HA!! It's just the one person that you don't want to talk to you will inevitably talk to you and ruin your day. That's the sucky part.


----------



## terripeachy

I guess everyone's sleeping in! WAKE UP AND COME PLAY!!! hee hee.
I'm in good spirits this morning. Apparently my doctor got a good night's sleep last night because he was much more pleasant today. Of course, I didn't have any pressing questions for him either, so that might have made a difference. The Orioles won 6-0 last night after a 1.5 hour rain delay, and I'm just feeling good.

The verdict is I have one big follicle on the left side with a few medium sized follies nearby. I forgot to look at the measurement but I'll ask when the nurse calls this afternoon. On the right I had one smaller one, maybe 15mm, but not much else on that side. He said to trigger tonight (after 10), and IUI on Saturday. I'm glad it's happening on Saturday because I can sit around bloated all weekend watching World Cup matches, and then Monday I'll be back to normal.

:coffee: :book: I'll be sitting here quietly in the corner. hee hee.


----------



## kfs1

terripeachy said:


> kfs1-A huge cyst on your left ovary?! Where did that come from??? Hopefully it'll go away by next month so you can get started on your Clomid. Did she say much about your hubs' numbers?
> 
> Sounds like it was a pretty positive meeting although that film does seem a little weird. Did you google it? hee hee. So do you like her, and think that she is willing to help?

I know, right? Where DID that come from? She didn't seem concerned, though, because there was literally nothing there last month so she thinks it will clear up pretty fast on it's own. And yes, I googled the "film" and didn't find anything. I'm just going to ignore it in my head since the left tube was still unblocked since I had the last HSG which means that the dye or whatever didn't seem to affect it then, ya know? I'm just hoping there was some residual "gunk" in there or something. And in all honesty, what can I really do about it? I can't see in there on my own so. :) She asked if my DH had been to see the urologist and I explained what had happened. She said she would obviously be closely examining his semen during IUI so she'd get a better sense of what's going on then and make the determination about IVF at that point. 

I liked her a lot better at yesterday's appointment. She seemed very positive and upbeat. She's just kind of socially awkward I think but I can deal with that if she can get me pregnant. :) 

She also prescribed progesterone. So, I have to stick a pill up my hooha and then it leaks back out? Am I understanding that correctly? hahaha. oh man.

I had a vivid dream that I had a baby last night and I was breastfeeding and everything. And then the baby started talking to me, saying he wanted some real food. FREAKY.

Sorry for my long ramble. I saw on the other thread that you have one egg ready to go. How are you feeling? How was your doctor yesterday??


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1 said:


> I liked her a lot better at yesterday's appointment. She seemed very positive and upbeat. She's just kind of socially awkward I think but I can deal with that if she can get me pregnant. :)
> 
> She also prescribed progesterone. So, I have to stick a pill up my hooha and then it leaks back out? Am I understanding that correctly? hahaha. oh man.

HA!!HA!! I should have known we were posting at the same time. Good morning, sunshine! Yeah for real on dealing with the social awkwardness in return for getting pregnant. I say it's a good trade off!

Well, Katie was taking an oral progesterone, so maybe that's what you'll get. fxfx. hee hee. Mine I had to stick in my vj, but you just do it and move on. Maybe the further north you push it the less likely it will leak out, but I can't say that I've done much research. Sometimes it leaked out and sometimes it didn't. I know I was ready to put on a thong once I found out I was not prego. I was wearing my :jo: panties for two weeks! hee hee.

I'm ready for Saturday. Oh yeah! Hubs and I had our party last night, and I didn't have to initiate it, which made me happy (no pressure to perform). After my appt. I told him that the doctor said that since we had a party last night, we should chill out until Saturday. I told him that they want to check his numbers again after a several day hold. Shew! He'll believe it, and it's somewhat true. I didn't know how I was going to have to bring up a hold time for him, so this worked out well.


----------



## Sis4Us

Morning All :hi: 

As u can see my temps are back to my low flat land temps so I'm pretty sure the high temps where due to the YI !!!!
Feeling a bit nauseous today I thi k I got too much sun and heat yesterday had a wicked headache all nite :nope:

Katie you make me :rofl: and love the ticker!!

Mischief FX for the IUI and yes I'm in Cypress on the out skirts of Htown!! ;)

Forgot to say GREAT beta Radkat! 

Terri great follie FX for Sat!!

Wish sorry about AF but like u said your P seems better!!! :hugs:

KFS1 glad u had a good Dr visit Boo for the cyst and the Film :shrug:

Hi to everyone else


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Hey there!! You may be right about your YI increasing your temperature but you're not out just yet. Hope you are staying inside today in the AC.

Thanks! I'm back to feeling hopeful for this round. We'll see how long it lasts. hee hee.


----------



## Sis4Us

I really need to finish in the yard but I think I will go to the gym today and hit the yard again Tom in my swim suit so I can jump in Periodically !!! :thumbup:


----------



## VJean

Good morning ladies! Im working on an extremely boring Acquisition 101 training at work, so naturally my mind wanders, then my mouse wanders and the next thing ya know Im on BnB! Funny how that works. But I figured I better take the time to respond before some fire pops up at work that I have to put out.

KatieI am just so stinkin happy for you! I had tears reading your story, and it wasnt from pg hormones either! Your baby is a fighter! I know the placenta starts producing progesterone around 9 weeks if your progesterone did start getting too low, maybe your placenta kicked in just in time? Regardless of the how and why.you are still pg lady! :happydance: I had the Panorama done and didnt do the first tri screening or the NT scan. I figured if the Panorama came back with bad results (or even inconclusive results) I would still have time to do the CVS and NT scan at that point. Love the tickeryour baby is a prune!! :cloud9: 

Terri, I love your spirit! First you ride motorcycles.then you ride motorcycles with strangers!! I couldnt do either one. Your baby is going to have a very adventurous life! I cant believe you are already doing another IUI cycle! I cant keep up with all these datespretty soon well be tracking everyones due date!

Wish, sorry about AF. :gun::witch:

Mischief, GL! Excited to hear how your IUI goes!

Radkat, those numbers look great! Ill be stalking tomorrow! :coffee:

Sis, hope you are on the mend! Im exhausted just thinking about all your pool parties! 

Kfs1, that clear film has stumped me, and I can usually google anything! Hope your cyst goes away quickly! Sorry to hear about the progesterone pill as someone who has been there / done that it isnt a picnic, thats for sure! I actually hated it and couldnt wait until my doc took me off of it. I felt like I was peeing myself, all night, every night. I had to resort to wearing panties and a pad to bed. I normally just wear boxer type shorts to bed to ya know, let the lady bits get some air, (TMI!) so I really thought my doctor was trying to kill me. Slowly, one huge progesterone pill at a time. But looking back I guess it wasnt THAT bad, and it does go by quickly. It just doesnt feel that way. I also took a probiotic at the same time because I read online that it messed with some ladies, and they ended up with a yeast infection because of it. That was the last thing I wanted! And your dream.yeah, thats freaky. :haha:

Kayotic, yay!! A baby boy!! Congrats! Do you have a name picked out? :baby:

Moni, great news on the cysts shrinking! IVF will be here before you know it!

Katie (again) no special diet for me, but my baby does hate me. I cant eat anything sweet or it makes me feel disgusting. Just the mere thought of a delicious chocolate fudge brownie is nasty. I can tolerate ice cream every now and then, especially if it is flavor like coffee, but my favorite Ben and Jerrys Mint Chocolate Cookie is a no-no. The good news is that I havent put on too many pounds yet, but I also dont get to eat anything delicious. The sweetest thing I get to eat on a regular basis is a fig newton, but I can only handle 2 at the most!

Erin, hope you are doing ok! 

Nothing too exciting here. I dont have any more doctors appointments until July, so Im just counting down until then. The kids and I have been spending almost every evening in the pool because it is just so hot here already. If I sit inside all I want to do it nap. Outside I can sit in a lounge chair and read while DD and the Bigs play in the pool. Just enjoying the summer while it lasts and taking things one day at a time!


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all!

Our external examiners came today, and tomorrow is our field board meeting, which means all the end-of-year craziness at work is almost over! 

katie- that yeast infection jacket story made me laugh! I did just ovulate and then get AF- I think it was an LP of only 8 days. One more thing to bring up with the Dr in a couple weeks!

kfs- the guidelines for the NHS (from what I've had both Drs I've seen tell me so far) say 2 years of trying before they can refer you to fertility treatment. This is even if you're over 35 (even though they say on the NHS website to see your Dr if you're over 35 and have been trying for 6 months). They can do things that are technically not just for fertility though like if you're having irregular cycles- which is why I've had Day 3/21 blood tests and a transvaginal u/s so far on the NHS. My Dr said the '2 years' is with no known problems though, so she said since I know have a documented issue with ovulation, she can refer me at a year instead. She's on leave right now but said she'd put her recommendation for me to be referred in her notes, so Fx the Dr I see in a couple weeks is on board with that plan too!


----------



## Radkat

Kfs - I can't believe you got a huge cyst that quickly! That sucks. I hope it goes away as quickly. Sorry you can't do IUI this month, but you had a lot of great things done this month, so maybe natural will work. 

Terri - Hooray for DH initiated sex. Always nice, especially since it was great timing. Very excited for your IUI coming up too. 

Sis - Sorry the temps came back down, but not too low. Again, I'm jealous of your pool.

VJean - No sweets, huh? Guess you don't have to worry about GD (hopefully you don't have it) or gaining weight! Oh and I'm jealous of your pool too. 

Fezzle - Glad your year is almost over! And I've wondered if people fib a bit when they go to the dr about how long they've been trying. I know I would if I had to be trying for 2 years to get help. :blush:


----------



## Wish4another1

kfs - uhm what the ??? with the cyst?? that was not authorized or in the plan!!! :nope: but I am HOH that this 2nd intruder will be gone before the next cycle arrives!! and I am not sure about the film thing... did the dr have glasses? maybe she forgot to clean them that day?? :haha:
regardless twinnie... I know all this waiting stinks...but soon enough you will on your way to IUI and then BFP!! :hugs:

Radkat - waiting for those Beta numbers lady!!

Erose - you ok? any testing we need to know about????

fezzle - yippee for the end of the year madness ending!!! Hope you really get to enjoy your time off - have you ever had an 8 day LP before? I hope that its just your body getting used to all that medication and this next cycle will be a decent number of days and closer to normal - normal enough for a BFP cycle that is!!! :flower:

Sis - I really hope that YI is on its way out and over and done with - what kinda diet are you on? does the Vitex ever give you hot flashes? I am wonder if the big V is messing with me :)

Vjean - enjoying summer is what it is all about!!! I think lounging by the pool is wonderful!!! enjoy!!

Terri - Glad to read you are back to hopeful and that the hubby did some initiating!!! :happydance::happydance: nothing wrong with that at all... and exciting about trigger tonight and assisted BD on Saturday morning... turn the TV all the way up DH!!!!!!!!!!! (ok maybe not :rofl:)

:hi: to everyone else - much love and :dust: to you all...

AFM: bleh my stomach is bothering me - but cramps are pretty much gone... keep having air conditioning issues at work... just annoying really...
HTGS: my daughter started back to Taco Bell today - no more spending money from MOM!!!! :rofl:
HTGS#2: I am meeting with a widow tomorrow who has fought the army red tape for three years and is FINALLY getting what she deserves and her husband deserved. I have to drive to Iowa but I am excited to start the paperwork with her!! \\:D/=D&gt;


----------



## Fezzle

Radkat- OH wanted to but since getting birth control pills was on my records until May 2013, they would have known!


----------



## terripeachy

VJean-It's probably for the best that you can't eat a lot of sweets. You can have them soon enough after you have your baby. :) Two fig newtons sound good to me. Hanging out at the pool reading sounds pretty awesome too. Thanks for the compliments. It's nice riding your own bike because you don't really have to TALK to the strangers. They are just riding along. Of course, once you stop, you chit chat a little, but it's not a big deal. hee hee. 

Wish-Have a safe trip to IA, and I hope you get your stomach/AC issues settled. Sorry you're feeling bad.

Radkat-Yeah, results chica! hee hee. 

Fezzle-Glad your school year is just about over!! Woohoo!! And hopefully your doctor will be on the same page as your other doctor.

Storms abound, so I'm in for the night. Have a good one all!


----------



## kfs1

Vjean - so glad you're doing well. Super-jealous of your pool. 

Fezzle - wow. Two years! That's great that your doctor is going to refer you after just a year. I'm sooo excited for you to be able to see a specialist. That's so great. I hope you get some answers soon!

Radkat - fantastic betas! Can't wait to hear the next numbers. You have an appointment tomorrow, right? Any symptoms yet? I know it's still early...

Terri - yeah for DH I initiated BDing. Muuuuch more fun that way. :)

Wish - Twinnie!! Yeah, not sure about my docs glasses. I'm hoping she was hallucinating. Sorry that you're feeling crappy. Treat yourself tonight! And that's so great that you can deliver such great news as part of your job!! Must feel amazing.

Erose - I see you tested but your chart's still looking faaaaantastic. Hope you're doing ok.

Sis - how's your hoo-ha?

Hi everyone else!!

Ugh. So, I was looking at the calendar and I have a trip scheduled to visit my mom during my next O so it looks like I won't be able to do IUI for another 2 cycles. :( what do you girls think? Should I reschedule my trip???


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-are you doing a monitored cycle with injections and stuff? If so, you may luck out with the timing. For example, my place does testing on cd3, cd10 and my trigger has been on either day 13 or 14. I think it's pretty standard for them to do that, so even though you may have longer cycles, with Clomid/Femara I guess it evens most people out. If you can reschedule your trip with mom, I would but maybe they can squeeze you in a day sooner than you like because of your trip. It can't hurt to ask! 

I bet everything will work out perfectly for you this next cycle no matter what you do. You're ready for a BFP. Hee hee.


----------



## Mischief

Hey, all!

I survived my IUI! I'm so glad that's over with! I'm one of those introverted weirdos who stresses excessively over unknown situations like that. Will we get there in time? Will he be able to *ahem* collect what's needed? Will I be able to sit there with a full bladder for that long? Will it hurt? Will it work??? I didn't sleep AT ALL last night! Thanks for all the tips, Terri! My doc's office was efficient, so I wasn't uncomfortable long, she's awesome and has the best bedside manner, the IUI was "easy" (I've read that you have better odds when they're not difficult), my DH's numbers were "excellent" and after he treated me to a fabric store visit on the way home. I spent the rest of the day watching Desperate Housewives on Netflix and surfing Pinterest. It was a pretty good day!

Fezzel, glad to hear work is calming down. I just wrapped up my year and have started my summer vaca. I am glad to have the time off for appointments, but honestly, the TWW goes by so much faster when I'm working! Oh well... I'm sure I'll live! :)

Terri, congrats on your party!!! ;) ;) FX for your IUI on Sat!

Sis, we're practically neighbors! ;) I hope the slightly lower temps mean your hooha is in the mend!  Glad you're still in!!! :)

VJean, I know exactly how your feel missing those sweets! I keep telling myself it's worth it, but good grief I miss ice cream! :/


----------



## terripeachy

Mischief-Glad everything went well, and I think everyone's nervous about doing something new/out of the ordinary, but guess what? You did it and all was well. That's awesome that your DH had good counts. Since my IUI is on Saturday, I thought about asking hubs to come to the place with me, but I figure he'd be too uncomfortable in a sterile, white bathroom. hee hee. Do you quilt? A lot of women in my moto. group ride from fabric store to fabric store. hee hee. I'm sure many will be stopping at the shop near your house on their way to Kerrville next month. :)

AFM-Nothing to report today. I rode in to work today even though there are impending storms this afternoon. Sometimes you just gotta live on the edge. hee hee. I'll be regretting that when I get home this afternoon, I'm sure. Looking forward to two great soccer matches tonight.


----------



## Mischief

So... I don't think I ovulated. My temps have been wacko this cycle (meds?) and I've woken up wrong for two days in a row, but still... my chart sucks. I really thought I had O pains for hours yesterday morning, but maybe that was from the IUI...? I'm pretty bummed out. What an expensive mistake. :(


----------



## kfs1

Mischief - If you think you're a weirdo, then I'm one too! I would totally be worried about all of those same things. :) I'm sorry that you're not feeling positive, though. Did your office monitor your eggs and everything and did you use a trigger? How did the process work?

Terri - I know what you mean about asking your DH to come in with you. I can imagine that scenario being reeaalllly awkward. :) I even think it's awkward for him to do it at home! :) Be careful on your ride home. Yikes!

Hi everyone else! Where are you all hiding?

AFM: I woke up at 4 with excruciating pain in my abdomen. I tried to lay there for a while but the pain was really bad. I was also sweating and really clammy. So I had my DH google ovarian cyst issues and basically, it said that the cyst could be rupturing or could be twisting?? So, we headed to the ER but by the time we got there, the pain had dulled. I THINK the cyst may have ruptured. What do you guys think? Anyone experience anything like this? I didn't end up going into the ER but I'm going to call my doctor in a bit to be sure.


----------



## terripeachy

Did you have scans showing folllies? Don't give up just yet...my chart wasn't that fabulous last time around either until later in my cycle, and the meds do make things look really crazy. I was nervous that I ovulated early because my temp jumped. I'm not using OPKs anymore and my temp dropped again this morning, so I think I'm ok. I am just going to have to trust the doctors and hope for the best?

Also, you don't ovulate until 36 hours after trigger, so your hormones may not have adjusted to your body temperature yet. I think your temp will jump tomorrow.


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, Mischief- I hope you ovulated! I know what you mean about work helping with distraction from TTC!


----------



## kfs1

Back from the doctor. The cyst is still there but she thinks it twisted which is what caused all of the pain. The good news is that it's shrinking. She also got my bloods back and it turns out that what I thought was my period actually wasn't (just the BC causing it) and I actually already ovulated this month! I'm a mess - hahaha. So, just hoping things will be in line by my next cycle.


----------



## terripeachy

I was thinking that it might have been your cyst. Good thing you didn't actually go in to the ER and pay an exorbitant amount of $ for them to tell you that it's going to stop hurting soon. hee hee. Hope you're feeling a bit better by now. 

I was just looking at your chart thinking-that's not what I remember seeing yesterday. Make sense now. Yeah, I hope things are back in line next cycle too. I wonder when you ovulated?? hee hee.


----------



## Mischief

Terri, I hope you're right!!! I had my ultrasound last Thursday and the doc found a few follicles. They were smallish though and I knew they would be - there was just no chance I'd O early! I told my doc that when I ovulate it's between days 17-24, and she said I seemed to be following that same path. She calculated that I'd be ready to trigger by Tuesday, and I went in yesterday (Thursday) for the IUI. I only had that one ultrasound. My DH woke up in the mood this morning, so maybe we'll be covered in case the IUI didn't catch it. :) I don't know... She said if I don't get pregnant this time we'll increase the Clomid dose on the next cycle to try to get me to ovulate sooner. I need to trust the doctor or trust the process or something, but I just so HATE my ovaries. They're evil little b!tches.

kfs1, I'm glad your pain subsided... but how scary! I almost went to the ER last July when I *finally* ovulated for the first time in years. I thought it was my appendix - I had no idea what that unfamiliar pain could be! I'm glad your cyst is shrinking and I hope you have a normal cycle next time!

Fezzle, I'm distracting myself with housework today. Luckily (or unluckily?) there's enough work around here to keep me plenty busy! :)


----------



## Fezzle

I am hoping our house buying/moving will distract me through the summer!


----------



## Wish4another1

Happy Friday afternoon ladies!! Hope you all have wonderful plans for the weekend (and doing nothing is a wonderful plan in case you were wondering!!)

kfs - we truly are twins... I was driving to work this morning around 515am.. and had HORRIBLE right ovary pains - atleast that is what I am calling it - I had to do deep breathing for 20 minutes until it subsided... all I could think is I have to drive to Iowa not ER... I am assuming I must have some kind of cyst or it popped this morning or something... but I would prefer to be twins in pregnancy not horrible stomach pains!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:

although in my 15 months of TTC I have never even had an ultrasound so I can't tell you what my 90 year old ovaries even look like... :rofl: 
I am waiting it out...
glad to hear you ovulated this month - and that you are going to be on track for your next cycle!!

Terri - FX (and toes) crossed for tomorrow!!! Ill be thinking of you!! and I understand about wanting DH to go with you... I always "help" my DH with his sample (at the hotel) ... but that's just how we did it...I am believing the numbers will be up and you will get that BFP this cycle!!

Fezzle - good luck with the house stuff and staying distracted!!

Mischief - got my FX for you!! and keep adding those donations just in case!! :haha:

:hi: to the rest of you ladies...

AFM: I am finally back from Iowa - and like i said above its been a rough day - got this right side pain out of nowhere - but its so low - it has to be ovary related...not ovulation - im just CD 3...but it does make me want to take an OPK to make sure :rofl: I hope I can stay out of the ER... I was having all kinds of stinking thinking while it was happening - ending with emergency surgery :( 
no no no... I have things to do!!! :haha:

have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## Smiles013

VJean...no sweets! Tragic! I was the opposite. Sweets were my friend while real food made me sick to my stomach..yuck. Oh and what was the name of the designer for your daughter's clothes again? A lady at my job was talking about some clothes she gets for her daughter and mentioned the name and I thought " hey....I think that's the one VJean likes". Lol

Terri...good luck tomorrow! FX for you this cycle. *shaking dice in my hand and blowing on them* C'mon.....Terri needs a BFP!!!!! 

Katie...so I thought of you yesterday. I worked from home so I just threw on some clothes real quick to drop the kids off at school and decided " eh...I'll go commando today". Soooooo liberating!!!! lmao. I'll have to do it more often I think. :haha:

Mischief...FX you caught that eggie:hugs:

Sis...working in the yard in a swimsuit then jumping in periodically doesn't sound bad at all! I'm jealous.


----------



## ttcinseattle

Happy Friday ladies - and a happy Friday it is for me! My best friend's ultrasound was today, and heartbeat found! She must have ovulated a week and a half later than normal (which just goes to show that with PCOS nothing is normal) and just happened to BD at exactly the right moment in between DH's trips - how lucky a catch is that?! My theory is that since she had just gone off BC and onto Metformin that it took awhile for the Met to build up in her system and normalize her.

Good luck tomorrow, Terri! Hoping your DH has great improved numbers!


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls!!! Just read thru all the posts and saw that many of you asked about me and/or my testing, and now I feel terrible that I'm just now checking in! Thanks girls, you're all the best! I managed to post on my other threads, but just now getting around here (call it part lazy and part flighty). Decided to skip going in for a beta today because I figure if I'm prego, it'll show up on an hpt any day now anyway. In fact, it probably would've already. The nurses didn't seem encouraged either, so honestly, I don't believe that this is my cycle, so just back to looking forward to the near future and the IVF. But I'll keep using HPTs over the weekend, and if I don't get AF by Mon morning, I'm going in for beta at 8am. 

I see a lot of you doing your IUIs, getting cysts, getting back down to flatlands, waiting to O, wondering if you O'd, etc! So I need to do a proper reply to everyone tomorrow when I have some time! 

Terri, your IUI is tomorrow, wuhu! GL Hun!! I'm glad you're feeling hopeful again, that's the right attitude!! I think you have a great chance, and I'm super excited for you! :thumbup: 

Night ladies! Chat tomorrow! DH and I are lame tonight and going to bed early. Sad, but true. :winkwink:


----------



## Radkat

Wish - Sorry about the painful belly. Glad the drive to Iowa was OK.

Terri - Tomorrow's the big day! I don't think my DH would be into the sterile office for giving his deposit either. Hope your ride home didn't get rained out and you enjoy your soccer games this weekend.

Mischief - Glad your made it through your IUI. I understand thinking about all the details. Glad it's done! You've still got time to O.

Kfs - I'm so sorry about your cyst getting twisted (that sounds awful, btw). Glad it's gone down.

Seattle - Glad everything is OK with your friend.

ERose - Sorry you're not feeling positive about this cycle, but you never know.

Hi to everyone else!

AFM - Got my results today. After calling and leaving 2 messages, I finally went to my dr's office. Anyway, my hcg doubled so I'm happy. 380 to 834. Not sure if my dr will do another beta or if it's necessary. Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Mischief

Well... my temp isn't up yet. Feeling like IUI is probably not for me. I can't believe I went through all of that and put my husband through all of that for nothing.


----------



## terripeachy

ttcseattle-I'm so happy to hear about your friend hearing the heartbeat. 2014 has some strong babies!!

Mischief-don't give up yet. I haven't looked on Ffoe in a while for charts like mine, but maybe the IUI charts are kind of crazy. If you look at my chart from last month it doesn't look normal either. Of course, I didn't get pregnant, but still. I think the medicine is doing things to my body that I can't really track on a chart. How much Clomid did you take? I'm on 100mg a day. 

Radkat-your numbers are just increasing!! I'm happy for the good news. 

Wish-sorry you had such terrible ovary pain yesterday. And I'm super glad you made it to IA and not the ER. How happy was the wife when you shared your good news?

I got caught in a few big raindrops yesterday but I didn't stop to put raingear on so it wasn't bad. Yay!! Of course, I almost got hit by a big truck that was too impatient for someone to turn left, so he tried to change lanes and oops! There I was. I swerved around him and the caravan behind me just stopped because the truck really almost hit the caravan too. People are in such a rush to go nowhere. They can't take a second to let someone turn?? Ridiculous. Ok I'm off my riding soapbox. Today will be a good day. Time to go drop off the sample. 

Love you guys!! <3 :flower: :flower:


----------



## Mischief

Good luck today, Terri! Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Future Mom

:hi: Hi Ladies! I'm still lurking around here :ninja: 

Congrats to all the pregnant ladies - Katie I read your story and am so glad everything is alright! :thumbup: GL to you and everyone else for an H & H 9 months. Seems like there's been enough drama already, so let's hope for a boring 9 months. :haha:

TTC girls - I'm back in with you after :witch: FINALLY made her appearance 2 months after the miscarriage. Now I'm into the TWW...:coffee: Not sure how I'm feeling right now. OH left yesterday for a business trip but we :sex: on CD 9, 11, 13 and tried to do 15 but it was 5 in the morning before he had to catch a flight and, well, meh. Let's just say he's definitely not a morning person! :haha: 

Is today the big day, Terri? GL - I hope this is your month! And mine too! And all of us - wouldn't that be awesome if we all had :bfp: at once!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Anyways - hope you all have a great day. Just wanted to check in and let you know I'm still here and still reading all your posts and hoping for the best for everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well as U can see Ladies temps are down so the :witch: should land soon!!!! :(

Terri GL GL GL!!!!!

Mischief I just think your Pre o temps where to high so FF is confused hang in there girl!!!

Erose I'm sorry that line didn't darken I feel bad that I gave u false hope!! :hugs:
Onto IVF and A BFP!!!!

Radkat great numbers :happydance:

FutureMom welcome back to the Cray Cray train :haha:!!! Fx u won't be on that train long!!!

Happy Saturday everyone had a long day at the gym yesterday and changed both lights in the pool only to find that it's the power going to the lights not the lights so 100 and many hrs later still no lights!!! :(


----------



## Fezzle

Great results, Radkat!


----------



## ERosePW

Sis4Us said:


> Well as U can see Ladies temps are down so the :witch: should land soon!!!! :(
> 
> Terri GL GL GL!!!!!
> 
> Mischief I just think your Pre o temps where to high so FF is confused hang in there girl!!!
> 
> Erose I'm sorry that line didn't darken I feel bad that I gave u false hope!! :hugs:
> Onto IVF and A BFP!!!!
> 
> Radkat great numbers :happydance:
> 
> FutureMom welcome back to the Cray Cray train :haha:!!! Fx u won't be on that train long!!!
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone had a long day at the gym yesterday and changed both lights in the pool only to find that it's the power going to the lights not the lights so 100 and many hrs later still no lights!!! :(

Actually sis, I never had a line at all. The beta at 10dpo was a 2.37, but it must've been leftover from the trigger, because I never got any lines on my HPTs. The shadow I thought I might've seen on the IC wasn't anything at all... I ran one under tap water, and it looked the same, lol. My eyes were playing tricks on me, and I knew in my gut anyway that it wasn't a line. My RE and the nurses all said there are sometimes very small traces of hcg, and they didn't think I was prego at all. I sorta hoped I would be a late implanter though, but no such luck. Don't apologize for anything...we're all here to keep hope alive. :flower:

Sorry about the temp drop... But someone else had a temp drop right before their bfp (was that ttcinseattle?). So until the witch shows, I don't give up hope for anyone now. :)


----------



## kfs1

I'll check in later - just wanted to say GL Terri!! Fx. :)


----------



## ERosePW

Mischief, I agree w/ sis! Ff is just confused from the prior high temps, so don't lose hope after this IUI! Keep temping and see what happens.

Radkat, nice results! Sooo excited for you!!!

Future mom, yay yay!!! Welcome to the TWW! Fxd!!!

Terri, thinking about you all morning! Keep us posted! I hope DH's numbers go up, but if not, no matter.... Women have gotten BFPs with those #s on IUI many times before. Sometimes the IUI is all they need for those little guys to get there!

Ttc, so exciting about your friend. Such great news!!!!

AFM, absolutely NO sign of AF. I'm not due until tomorrow or Mon, but I usually have spotting and light cramping by now. I'll bet that the Lupron is going to delay it, urg. The nurse said on the dose I'm taking, women usually get AF when they're supposed to, but if no AF by Mon, they'll dial back my dose more, and AF should arrive shortly after. Then endometrial biopsy, which sounds yucky and painful. Then STIMs. Three injections a day. Ugh. But I'd chop a finger off if it meant getting a baby. Ready to get this party started.


----------



## ERosePW

Kfs, how are you feeling now? Anymore pain?? I was just looking at your chart, and it kinda looks like could've O'd...? I wonder if you were to discard that super high temp on that one single day, if FF would give you CHs. I know I O'd the month I had my cyst, and then I O'd five days after having it removed. What do you think?


----------



## terripeachy

And the two day bloat begins before the TWW. I went moto. riding after I got home from my IUI, with hopes that I wouldn't feel so bloated and yucky. It didn't help, and hitting a few potholes/bumps also didn't help. I'm back home now in sweats and watching tv. Hubs is at least consistent. He had 2M post wash (again!), and 99% motility. I guess the 99% was good, but I don't think there's much hope for his counts. Oh well....there's nothing I can do about it now. We're going out tonight, so it'll be nice to have a good dinner, and hopefully we can back the IUI up with another 2M. HA!!HA!! He'll have to avoid touching my stomach. 

Futuremom-Welcome back!! And welcome back to the TWW. I think you did an awesome job as far as timing goes. Yes, c'mon June BFPs!!!!

Sis-Sorry for the temperature drop and the pool lights. Like ERose said....your temp can always jump back up. It's not unheard of.

kfs1-Thanks for the good luck. What are you doing this weekend?

ERose-Of course AF is not showing any signs. She's a sneaky witch like that. When you want her to show up, she's in the wrong neighborhood, and when you don't want her to show up, she knows right where you live. hee hee. Stupid :witch: So..once AF gets here, do you stop taking Lupron and do the biopsy and stims next? You said it...whatever it takes to get a baby. I'm on that same train! hee hee.


----------



## Mischief

Kfs1, I'm with ERose! It looks to me like you just need to toss out that one high temp! :)

Terri, Sorry to hear about your bloat and your hubby's count, but counts like that + IUI have worked for many! Good luck to you!!!!


----------



## Mischief

Question for you ladies who have done this before... My docs orders say to start progesterone suppositories this evening. Should I do it even though I'm not convinced I ovulated? And if I do use them, they'll make my temp go up whether I ovulated or not, right? Thanks!


----------



## terripeachy

I start the progesterone tomorrow morning. Just do it. Hee hee. All my doctors hate charting so they wouldn't listen to you if you asked about no temp. increase anyway. Trust the docs. I hate to say that, but it can't hurt. Oh it took a while for my temperature to jump even though I was taking P. Look at my last chart. It's random, but most of mine are.


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies....just checking in. I am pooped with a capital P. Tossed and turned all night, couldn't sleep and then had to be up early to participate in a childhood cancer walk. One of my childhood friends lost her 17 year old son 3 years ago to stomach cancer and they walk to honor him each year with the organization that showed them so much support while they were going through everything. The weather was gorgeous and the a lot of ppl turned out for the 5K run and walk. My friend and her husband are true inspirations and the least I could do was show up to walk and support them. After I ran a couple errands to finish up my Father's Day shopping and then came home and took nap! 

Terri....FX for you! Have fun at dinner and get another party in on top of the IUI! Can't hurt. :thumbup:

Erose...still have hope for you this cycle. :hugs:

Mischief...don't give up on this cycle yet and I say go for the P. as Terri said it can't hurt right? 

Hiya to everyone else! I'm going back tonwatxhin Chopped now, love this show.


----------



## ERosePW

Mischief said:


> Question for you ladies who have done this before... My docs orders say to start progesterone suppositories this evening. Should I do it even though I'm not convinced I ovulated? And if I do use them, they'll make my temp go up whether I ovulated or not, right? Thanks!

Mischief, if you're really concerned you didn't O, I would call your RE and let them know you want a P test. They can confirm, and give you some peace of mind, and then you could always start taking the P after that, if needed. I just know myself, and if I wasn't certain if I O'd, I'd want them to confirm it for me. That's how my RE works anyway though, so I didn't even have to ask. I think you most likely did O since you triggered, but if it'll give you some peace of mind, a P test is a good idea.


----------



## Mischief

I decided to trust my doc this cycle and use the progesterone like she ordered. My temp is up this morning - but of course it is! Gah! Is it MY progesterone or the meds??? I wish I knew ! :/

My RE tends to listen to me about my BBT charting, so I'll take this chart in when I go in for the next CD 10 ultrasound and ask her about it/share all my worries before I do IUI again.


----------



## terripeachy

Do you go back for a blood test in a few weeks, or you're on your own? You could always ask then too, although hopefully you won't need to talk about charting any more! 

Smiles-I'm sorry about your friend's son. That is really sad to hear that someone so young had cancer. I'm glad you walked and you deserve to watch all the Chopped you can. Hee hee. 

You girls know I sleep on my stomach, right? Well, at some point Last night I was able to sleep on my stomach and my bloat has gone down. I put on a sundress yesterday and I seriously looked prego, so I had to wear a more flowy dress. Hee hee. I wish I was really prego having these problems. I ordered a salad with seared tuna. I'm not a restaurant salad eater, but it was really good. I'm not getting it again though. I like a man's meal with meat and. starch!

Happy Father's Day to most of your husbands and dads. I'll be calling my dad but I'm sure he's out galavanting somewhere.


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> And the two day bloat begins before the TWW. I went moto. riding after I got home from my IUI, with hopes that I wouldn't feel so bloated and yucky. It didn't help, and hitting a few potholes/bumps also didn't help. I'm back home now in sweats and watching tv. Hubs is at least consistent. He had 2M post wash (again!), and 99% motility. I guess the 99% was good, but I don't think there's much hope for his counts. Oh well....there's nothing I can do about it now. We're going out tonight, so it'll be nice to have a good dinner, and hopefully we can back the IUI up with another 2M. HA!!HA!! He'll have to avoid touching my stomach.
> 
> Futuremom-Welcome back!! And welcome back to the TWW. I think you did an awesome job as far as timing goes. Yes, c'mon June BFPs!!!!
> 
> Sis-Sorry for the temperature drop and the pool lights. Like ERose said....your temp can always jump back up. It's not unheard of.
> 
> kfs1-Thanks for the good luck. What are you doing this weekend?
> 
> ERose-Of course AF is not showing any signs. She's a sneaky witch like that. When you want her to show up, she's in the wrong neighborhood, and when you don't want her to show up, she knows right where you live. hee hee. Stupid :witch: So..once AF gets here, do you stop taking Lupron and do the biopsy and stims next? You said it...whatever it takes to get a baby. I'm on that same train! hee hee.

Terri, that 99% is fantastic! I def have hope for you! I'm telin' ya.... Many women have gotten PG from IUI with lower sperm counts than that even!

To answer your question, I can't fully remember, but I'm pretty sure I keep taking the Lupron, but the dose gets cut in half. If I'm remembering correctly, I think I take that half-dose along with the STIMs as well (it's one of the three injections). Not sure if that's to prevent over hyper stimulation or what... At my next visit I need them to clarify a few things for me because the consult was SO much info, that I can't remember the reasoning for certain things. I have a sheet of paper I can look at that reminds me when/what happens each step of the way, but I can't remember the reason for certain things.


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - 99% motility!!! That is super sperm there!! Our best was 40%!! I know there was 2million...but that is almost 2 million MOVING!!! I am still believing for you lady!!! this is going to happen!!! 
of course now you are in the lovely TWW.... *sigh* :hugs:

Erose - I am glad they give you a paper to explain things and that you can call at anytime... Lord knows I would probably screw it all up!!! haha
FX for you that this IVF is a first time go!!! :hugs:

Mischief - I am glad to hear your Doctor doesn't discount your charts - more info is better!! FX this is your month!!

Smiles - I love doing walks that have special meaning - we have a "Run for the Fallen" run here where we sign up to run a mile for every servicemember that has fallen in Iraq and Afghanistan... lots of people take turns remembering our heros... its a special time... Sounds like you had one of those on your walks!! :flower:

:hi: to all you other lovelies!!!

AFM: finishing up at the office and about to hit the road to Arkansas - an 8 hour drive!! wooo hoooo.... :nope: all for a 6 hour course that I must attend tomorrow - then drive back home on Tuesday!! 
I am almost positive I had some kind of cyst on Friday morning pop or something... so painful... and that right side ovary area was uncomfortable all day Friday and most of Saturday - I went to prompt care but they didn't have an ultrasound machine and the Dr said he thought kidney stones (??not sure about that one) and told me to go to ER if I wanted to know for sure... well I didn't want to spend hours in the ER so I just went home and took a nap - I have had kidney stones and they didn't feel like that... anyway - pain is gone - even had BD session this morning and didn't have any pain... :shrug::shrug::shrug: no clue... moving on and hoping whatever it was doesn't mess up my cycle - the least it could do is HELP me!! :rofl:
Hope you guys have a wonderful Father's Day - missing my dad - its been four years since I held his hand as cancer took him from us :cry:
I really need his mechanic ear to listen to my car and tell me what's wrong... and I miss his stories from when he served in the Army in Germany... He drove for the Colonel... <3<3<3
Love on your dads ladies!!! :flower:


----------



## kfs1

At the nail salon so I still need to read up/check in later. Wish - Just wanted to send hugs to you twinnie. I, too, lost my father 9 years ago and I still think about him every day. Sending biiiiiiiig hugs. Glad you're feeling better physically. I'm sure you had a cyst twist like me since we're twins and all. 

Happy Father's Day to all of the men in your lives ladies. xoxoxo

And Terri - whoa - 99% motility is fantastic!!!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Wish, I'm so sorry about your father, love. :hugs: 

Kfs, hope you're enjoying your nail time. :)

I lost my thermometer somehow, so no temp today. I've started some cramping, so hoping AF shows tomorrow. My temp would've given me some indication probably, so not a real good day to have lost it.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish/kfs1-So sorry that you guys are missing your dads today. I knew that there was one person on here who lost their dad, I just couldn't remember who, but now I know that there are two. :hugs: Hope both of you guys are feeling better today too. You guys are Twisted Cysters. HA!!HA!! Boooooooooooooo.

Wish-Have a safe trip to AR tomorrow. You're all over the place! Be careful. Did you end up getting some books on CD or make a playlist? What do you do to pass the time?

ERose-Not sure how you lost your thermometer, but I hope you find it soon. hee hee. It's probably under the sheets or under the bed.

You guys sure do know how to lift up someone's spirits. I've just been a complete lump on the couch all day today. I don't want to go to work tomorrow and I now have a busy couple weeks with dad visiting next week, weekend away in Philly for a friend's bday party, need to clean the house (ugh), grocery shop, etc..I think all I may be able to muster today is to go get a frappuccino. My gift cards are slowly dwindling..


----------



## ERosePW

Oh damn, Kfs... I suck.... I meant to say hugs to you too. Please forgive my flightiness (is that even a word?). I was moving way too fast as it started to rain on me by the pool as I was typing. Forgive my thoughtlessness? :hugs:


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> ERose-Not sure how you lost your thermometer, but I hope you find it soon. hee hee. It's probably under the sheets or under the bed.
> 
> You guys sure do know how to lift up someone's spirits. I've just been a complete lump on the couch all day today. I don't want to go to work tomorrow and I now have a busy couple weeks with dad visiting next week, weekend away in Philly for a friend's bday party, need to clean the house (ugh), grocery shop, etc..I think all I may be able to muster today is to go get a frappuccino. My gift cards are slowly dwindling..

The thermometer is a mystery (just like all my other TTC related stuff). It was in a hard plastic container, and when I grabbed it off my nightstand, I grabbed it by the thin end and since the cap is cracked and loose, it flipped off and the thermometer went flying out. The container was in my hand, the cap landed on the nightstand, and the thermometer vanished into thin air. I grabbed a flashlight, and looked under the bed, the chair, the chaise, the dresser, and all through the sheets and everywhere! Twice. Makes no sense.:shrug:


----------



## Mischief

Mornin' ladies!

FF gave me crosshairs! I know I can't trust my temps because of the progesterone supplement, but I just so want to believe it happened that I've convinced myself it did. I might be wrong, but I'd rather be happy than right.


----------



## terripeachy

Kfs1-HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! I hope you had a fun weekend at the spa, and have an even better day today! I actually hope you're sleeping and not working and won't read this until 10a. HA!!HA!!

Mischief-Glad you got crosshairs. I think when I enter the trigger shot, I have to put in a manual ovulation date. Not sure if it's the trigger or the Insemination code, though. I can't trust my temps either, so it's just something to do. hee hee.

ERose-that's funny. It'll show up somewhere.

Hi to everyone else...my bloating is gone, thank goodness, so now I am in the TWW. C'mon BFP!


----------



## kfs1

ERosePW said:


> Oh damn, Kfs... I suck.... I meant to say hugs to you too. Please forgive my flightiness (is that even a word?). I was moving way too fast as it started to rain on me by the pool as I was typing. Forgive my thoughtlessness? :hugs:

Oh, don't be silly. I know you love me erose! :)


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Thanks so much for the bday wishes! I do have to work today unfortunately but it's OK. Heading out to dinner tonight with my DH so that should be fun. So happy that your bloating is gone and that you're in the TWW but I'm really feeling hopeful for you with that fantastic motility number! :happydance: My doctor seemed more concerned about the motility than the count for sure. Hope these 2 weeks go fast for you!

ttc - That's so great that your friend saw a heartbeat! :)

Rad - So happy that your numbers doubled. Yay! :happydance:

Mischief - Congrats on those crosshairs. Try not to give too much thought to the progesterone. Just take it day by day. (I know easier said than done.)

Futuremom - Glad to hear that you're back in the game and still lurking around. Fx to you this month!

erose - To answer your questions from a few days ago (I'm a slacker), I'm feeling much better. The doctor definitely thinks I O'd at some point based on my bloodwork so yeah, I imagine if I removed that high temp, that it would show in my chart. But either way, it doesn't matter since I haven't been allowed to BD for several weeks now (boooooo) so I totally missed that window. I'm sorry that you lost your thermometer. How's it going? Any signs of AF? You have an appointment today, right? When do you have to get the biopsy? Sorry so many questions. hahaha. 

Smiles - That's so sad that your friend lost her son. That's great of you to get out there and support them. How are you feeling?

Wish - How are you feeling today? Hope your symptoms have lessened. You're in Arkansas, right? Be careful with all that driving, girl - sounds exhausting! How did it go the other day when you got to deliver that happy news for your work?

Sis - What's the goings on? I'm sure you've been running around as usual! :)

AFM: So, I'm 36 today ladies. Boooo. I was thinking of a conversation that I had with my DH shortly before my 35th birthday about how I was turning 35 and oh no, that's a dreaded number for TTC. To which he responded, "What do you think happens - like a switch immediately goes off in your body when you turn 35?" Haha, which is kinda true and funny I guess. Well, at least I can say I'm in a better place this year as far as being set up with an RE and having a plan. :)

Nothing much going on over here otherwise. My period should be arriving any day now. Still not allowed to BD (doctor's orders) but should be fine once this cycle goes through. Man - it's been a llllllllllllloooong time since we've BDd so I'll be looking forward to it for sure.


----------



## Driving280

Hi all - I've been super tired and a little nauseous and have only had the energy to read this wonderful thread but posting takes more... Anyway, hugs to you all. Terri, keeping FX and 99% is great! Also, love the motorcycle pic :)
KFS1 - happy Bday!! At 36 you are in your prime reproductive years (and young) - so no 'boo' there!! 
Radkat, nice numbers!

I don't know how I will survive until next week's u/s. I look for blood every time I go to the bathroom and spend too much time googling miscarriage...


----------



## kfs1

Driving280 said:


> Hi all - I've been super tired and a little nauseous and have only had the energy to read this wonderful thread but posting takes more... Anyway, hugs to you all. Terri, keeping FX and 99% is great! Also, love the motorcycle pic :)
> KFS1 - happy Bday!! At 36 you are in your prime reproductive years (and young) - so no 'boo' there!!
> Radkat, nice numbers!
> 
> I don't know how I will survive until next week's u/s. I look for blood every time I go to the bathroom and spend too much time googling miscarriage...

Thanks, Driving. Oh - and I know that age isn't everything. It's just that everything you read is "doom and gloom" over 35 which in reality is so stupid! All of us ladies have a real shot!

I'm sorry (but happy) that you're nauseous. Stay off of google for sure!!!! Try to keep yourself busy.


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, glad your bloating is gone, whew! I know that feeling. As for the CHs when doing a trigger... FF always tells me as soon as I enter the trigger, that I need to do a manual override and enter my O date. But I didn't do it. I wanted to see if FF would, and it did both times. IVF will be a totally different story for me though. Not even sure if it makes any sense to temp during that cycle.

kfs, glad you know I love ya! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Hope you have a GREAT time at dinner tonight, and that DH gets you something lovely. :) I bet you guys certainly are looking forward to the day you can start BDing again, hehe! My biopsy is supposed to be sometime right after AF, I think. So as soon as AF arrives, I call to schedule it for a few days later. Not looking forward to that part of it. But hey, whatever it takes, right?! hehehe.

Driving, step away from google! Or at least, step away from the term miscarriage. That's the last thing you need to be doing right now. It will only put bad thoughts into your head and cause you stress that you don't need. I'm looking VERY forward to your u/s and hearing the great news that you'll be sharing with us. :thumbup:

Mischief, yay for CHs! It's funny how those CHs just seem to make us feel so much better when they pop up. ;)

Hi to everyone else! Hope you're all doing well.

AFM, I found my thermometer! Or I should say... DH found it. The only place I didn't think to look was between the mattress and the side boards of our bed. It's such a narrow area, I just didnt think about it. But DH thought to look there, and of course, he called me in there with a cocky smirk on his face and said "Who's your daddy?" 

I was hoping to wake up to AF this a.m., but no such luck. I could start any time today, I guess, because I did have a major temp dive. Went in for that beta this morning, although I'm not expecting anything since HPTs have been neg all the way up to yesterday. But at least when the nurse calls, I can find out if I should dial back on the Lupron. They lower it to half the dose at some point anyway, so it would make sense to do it now, just in case it does delay AF.


----------



## Mischief

I just read this on FF:

"HCG Trigger and Ovulation Detection

I had an HCG trigger a few days ago, but my chart is not showing ovulation where my doctor told me it would happen. I'm afraid my IUI was poorly timed. Help!

Don't worry! Once your cycle is being triggered medically, your chart is no longer your best way to detect ovulation. The HCG trigger can affect the chart. Your doctor can tell you exactly when you ovulated based on the trigger. Use the manual override feature to enter ovulation where your doctor indicates."

I wish I'd read that a few days ago when I was blubbering and crying!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Just popping in quick to say Happy Birthday to kfs1. 36 ain't no thang. Truly, it's not! Hope you have a wonderful dinner out, but too bad you can't have any dessert when you get home. :)

Terri--Yes! Fab motility! This is wonderful news and FX for this cycle!

Radkat--I forgot to say those beta numbers are great....I really think this is going to be your take home baby. :)

Driving--Thrilled to hear you don't feel well and yes, stay off Google. I should take my own advice on that more often but there's no concerns glaring at you with this pregnancy and I also think this could be your take home baby, too. I can't remember did you have betas done?

Smiles--That's so very sad about your friends' son. I can't imagine how people muster the strength to keep going each day in spite of a tragedy like that. You are a good friend to go do that charity walk with them.

Wish&kfs1--You're kinda starting to freak me out with the similarities between your cycles, etc.! Very very sorry to hear about your fathers' passing. Hugs to you both. <3

Mischief--Can your doctor's office tell you if you've ovulated by blood test? Someone said P, I think? I guess I thought with IUI they confirmed O, but I guess not? What a frazzling tww for you!

Erin--Did you get AF? I was real pissed to read that you were getting BFNs! I don't like how your body tricked all of us!! Jk....but excited for your IVF journey! 

I have to go back and see who I missed...it sucks trying to reply on my phone! AFM, wtg to see my doctor right now for a check up. Hoping she will try to use the Doppler to hear the baby. I bought a Doppler and tried to use it at home and couldn't find the baby's heartbeat which was scary, so I'm really hoping for reassurance today. The only reason I'm not completely in a panic is because I'm feeling round ligament pains and stretching which I hope means the baby is still growing and hopefully the baby is just hiding out somewhere. And no more spotting...as of the past 3 days I've had nothing!!! I just want to hear the heartbeat today. Will update later!


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-Hope your appointment goes well and they can tell you where to find the heartbeat when you're at home. That would be really reassuring for you to continuously hear it. :hugs: Hope today turns out great.

Driving-Yeah, stop with google. You don't have any reason to think about miscarriage so far, have you? Think positive thoughts only! 

Mischief-I didn't know you were crying over your ovulation. :hugs: You are really stressed out about this whole thing. It's either going to happen or not, and like I said 'my IUI charts have been wackadoodle too, so you're not alone.' They say you ovulate 36 hours after you trigger, so that's why I put my vertical crosshair on IUI day. I'm considering not doing the manual override (like ERose suggested) and seeing if I ever get real crosshairs. Hmmm...hee hee. It's hard for me to put a coverline though because there's no dip and then consistent rise. Maybe after a few more days it will show up. I don't really care that much, though. hee hee. 

ERose-Your DH always makes me laugh. I love how caring he is. He gets a crown for a day. Oh, so my hubs asked 'did you prop up after your IUI?' I said 'No. I just laid there.' HA!!HA!! He loves that propping up stuff. FX for something exciting from the nurse. You just never know.

I called the fertility place and told them I'd like to schedule an appointment to talk to the doctor about IVF. He said it takes 30 minutes with him and 15 minutes with the nurse. She said 'I can get you in on the afternoon of July 9.' I said 'Oh (disheartened voice)..I'm on vacation, is there anything sooner because I want to get started right away?' Now I have an appointment next Monday at 11. :happydance: I'm thinking about taking a half day that day. Yeah! That puts me right on track to get everything I need by the following week. I think the pharmacy does rush delivery as well, so even if I wait until the 28th or 29th, I can still get my stuff by the 3rd.

Sis-Come play. I miss you!! :serenade:

nessaw-You're out of school now, what's on tap for the summer?

Futuremom-How are you getting along now? Any symptoms to write about?

Radkat-Hope you and your bean (beanette) are doing well.


----------



## Radkat

Future Mom - I'm glad everything has regulated and you're back on the TTC train. That's exciting!

ERose- Where is that witch? The one time you want her... And your thermometer story cracked me up. Good on DH for keeping looking for it. 

Terri - I'm with others on the wow to 99% motility. That sounds great. Glad the IUI bloat got outta Dodge. Or Baltimore. :haha: Now that you're making all your IVF plans, maybe this will be your month. Both times that I was moving forward with test, etc, I got my BFP. 

Smiles - Good for you for walking for your friends. It's shocking to see how something so awful affects those that we're close to. Support is always helpful. :flower:

Mischief - Glad you got real for sure CH, but I would go with just trust that the meds work and you don't need to worry about it. Haha, easier said than done, I know. Hang in there, sister. 

Wish - How is Arkansas and the training? I'm worried about you driving all over with a car that isn't behaving. Hope all is well.

Kfs - Happy Birthday! Don't let the 36 thing bug you too much. I agree with DH's comment. Sometimes we need a little reality check after getting a little entrenched in this whole TTC thing. Sorry you have to take a BD break. Hope you can get back in the saddle soon. 

Driving - Definitely step away from Google. But I understand the wait sucks. Hang in there. I'm sure everything is fine. 

Katie - Glad you get to hear LO's heartbeat again. That kid is putting you through the paces, but is quite a fighter. 

Sis - We miss you. 

So the doctor's office left me a message that my levels have doubled "appropriately" so I "don't have anything to worry about". Of course I want more reassurance due to my mc. I feel like I'm already the weirdo who showed up when they were closed (I don't think I told that part of the story. On Friday, when I showed up, the door was locked, so I was standing outside trying to decide if I should knock, since I know that they are there until 5, just don't see any patients. So as I'm standing outside the locked door, trying to decide what to do, a nurse comes out and I explain what it up. She was nice, but a little like "we're trying to close up", so they looked up my level for me. So yeah, I'm the weirdo.:dohh:) Anyway, trying to decide if I call back and see if they'll do another round of betas this week or just try to relax and be positive for another 3 (!) weeks until I get my ultrasound. Sounds like a long time. Especially since I still don't have any symptoms. DH wants me to call and see what they say. Hmm... What would you all do?


----------



## ERosePW

Radkat, I hate to be an enabler since I think you should relax and just enjoy, but I know how you must feel from your previous m/c (I will likely be the same way), so I was going to mention that I think it was Katie who mentioned that you can really go into just about any lab and have a beta done. If getting one more beta would give you peace of mind, go ahead and call your RE. And if they aren't receptive to doing it for you, then pop into any lab somewhere. In fact, I think my oldest sister was too impatient to wait for her Dr appt to get her blood drawn for her FIRST beta, so she even walked into a lab somewhere, lol.


----------



## moni77

Hello all - work was crazy lst week and thenI went off the grid for the weekend so had a lot to catch up on.

Radkat - great numbers. IF you want another test and are wlling to pay for it - go for it!

Erose- sorry for the BFNs - BUT you have already started IVF!!

Mischief - my temps werefuky after the trigger as well. Trust the docs and the meds...FXed for you. 

KFS - Happy Birthday!! Hoping AF shows for you soon so you can get moving again!

Terri - Really?!?! on the motorcycle after the IUI - wow!! that's all I can say. 

AFM - Doc called on Friday and wanted me to come in this morning and they would give me a HCG shot that they had lying around the office. So that is what I did - hey free meds right! I had some spotting yesterday, but nothing since. Not sure how the trigger today will delay AF...hopefully not too much - I was hoping to get in one completely natural cycle (no cysts) before starting IVF...


----------



## Future Mom

Hi Ladies!

I hope everyone's doing well and enjoying some sunshine like we have here today. I'm down to 1.5 days left of classes before exams and then summer break!!!!!!!!!!! Yep, teachers are even more excited about summer break than students. :haha:

No symptoms here yet (thanks for asking, Terri :hugs:) unless you count some spotting today (CD 18) which seems really early for implantation bleeding? But I've had some spotting occasionally since MC - could still be related to that? :shrug: Waiting....:coffee:

Radkat - since you asked our advice...I would say try to relax and enjoy! As your doctor said, your levels look great! :happydance:

GL Moni!!!

:kiss: to everyone else!


----------



## kfs1

Rad - If you're that worried, I say go for it ... But stop googling miscarriages!! 

Katie - Anxiously awaiting to hear about your appointment.

Moni - so, you're doing an IUI this month?

erose - any news on that beta?

Terri - woohoo on your IVF appointment (even though I'm super-excited for your IUI this month.)

Future - congrats on the end of the school year. I'm married to a teacher so I know first-hand how hard teachers work!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Sorry ladies this is short I'm sitting at a train!!! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TWINNIE!!!!!!


----------



## kfs1

Wish4another1 said:


> Sorry ladies this is short I'm sitting at a train!!!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TWINNIE!!!!!!

Thanks Twinnie!!!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Wish/kfs1-You guys crack me up! hee hee.

Radkat-I would either not get another beta, or just go to patient first or something if they can do it there. That way you're not bothering your doctor. HA!!HA!! I am pretty sure everything is ok though. Positive thoughts...positive thoughts...

Moni-Welcome back!!! The nurse said 'continue your regularly scheduled activities.' so I did. HA! I don't know that I would do it again because those bumps in the road were unpleasant, and having my stomach poke out of my jacket from bloatedness was really not cute. Hopefully the trigger won't cause cysts. Has it been 5 months since you went on your trip? I can't remember when you went to that special place.

Futuremom-Glad school is just about over for you as well. Wouldn't it be so perfect if you got your BFP this cycle? You can chill out over the summer and shop for baby stuff the entire break. :)

AFM-I'm back to 100%. I'm going to watch the 3pm game with some coworkers this afternoon, and one guy is Muslim so he said that he can't sit with me if I'm drinking. I said 'Oh, I'll just sit at the next table.' Then i started laughing and said 'What would be the point of going to watch the soccer game together if I'm going to be sitting at the next table?' I wasn't planning on drinking anyway, but now I'm wondering if HE will be drinking. Hmmm...It's probably ok for him, but not for me. I'll report back. I like cranberry and Sprite, but a lot of times bars have cheap/watered down cranberry juice and cheap/watered down Sprite. Hopefully they'll have some kind of flavored lemonade. I will feel bad drinking water at the bar for two hours. hee hee. I don't like soda that much. Ok..that's my rambling post for the day. :coffee: Have a great one ladies! Go USA!!!


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Happy you're feeling happy and not bloated! :happydance: Ugh. I'm super-nervous about that when I start the IUI process. Have a great time watching the game later! I must admit, I haven't really watched much of the world cup. See if they can make you a non-alcoholic yummy mixed drink with some other juices at the bar instead of soda. 

Hi all you other lovelies! :wave:

Nothing to report. Patiently waiting for AF to start. Hoping that it actually comes tomorrow after this crazy month, especially because I had to take BCPs for a bit there.

So, I've been thinking. Do you think it would be crazy of me to try naturally for one more month, simply to test out these fancy new tubes and clear uterus that I now have? hehehe. We still have DHs low count/motility issue but I was pregnant once before, right? Also, there's the timing of my trip down south. If I wait a month, that will be all over with and I can start with IUI after that. I don't know, though. Part of me just wants to get on with it, ya know?


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Yeah, I say try naturally and see what happens. It would be a lot cheaper, and what's one month delay? Plus if you have a trip, you don't want to pay for monitoring and medicine to find out that you're not going to be around to time things as perfect as possible. This month you probably will get pregnant because everything is all good!

Yeah, a fruity drink might be yummy. Hmmm...hee hee


----------



## moni77

> Moni - so, you're doing an IUI this month?

No. Just trying to get rid of the cyst.



> Has it been 5 months since you went on your trip? I can't remember when you went to that special place.

We went in February - so 5 months would be next month...thanks for reminding me! :winkwink:

KFS - no harm in waiting a month - that's was my plan.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi all,
I'm in the midst of progesterone high, so I'll be falling asleep in short order. Better get this in before that happens! (Maybe the oral pills have a different effect than the vagine type....which by the way, is very advantagous for all of you who take them in suppository form!). 

Appt. went so, so GREAT yesterday. it definately took a little time for the doctor to find the baby's heartbeat but when she found it, I knew it right away before she could say anything. I breathed a sigh of relief and said, "That's the baby!" Such a difference between our long woosh-woosh heartbeat and the baby's tick-tick-tick-tick beat. Most glorious sound I've ever heard!!! Almost cried except my heart was beating too fast and I was just trying to take it all in. My doctor was genuinely happy and relieved to hear it, too. She said baby had a nice strong heartbeat at 167. She said she still doesn't believe the low progesterone level was a lab mix up (I think it was), but she's keeping me on progesterone until I hit 13 weeks. She said it's probably the reason I've stopped spotting, too. I'm taking that progesterone until the bottle runs empty, whether it's past 13 weeks or not!

So, I went home and immediately got out my own doppler, now that I knew where the baby was. Baby was much higher, closer to my belly button, than where I'd been searching (which was practically inside my lady bits because everyone said you have to search wayyyy low). And at first, all I was picking up was my own heartbeat, but the longer I left the doppler in that spot where I knew the doctor found baby at, all of a sudden, the baby's heartbeat came through and then it became the dominant sound. And I watched the doppler screen that shows the heartrate increase from my heartrate, up to baby's heartrate. I definately recommend to everyone to spend the $50 and get a doppler when it's time. Worth every penny once you can figure out how to find the baby. I'm going to be going back to Michigan for a month to visit family over the summer and that doppler is going to be my sanity saver to continue to check on the baby.

Terri--I'm so glad the uncomfortable feelings of the IUI procedure are past you and with hubby's great motility count, this is a promising cycle! I mean, sure the count may have been on the lower side, but they are moving and that still seems like a whole lotta sperm up in there that have a chance to go find the egg. And I'd have an alcoholic drink if you feel like it. His religious beliefs are his, not yours. I'd very happily sit at another table and enjoy my drink, if I were you!

Moni--So the HSG shot is to help with the cyst...or is it to help with TTC this cycle? Still excited about your upcoming IVF!

Kfs1--Agree with the other ladies....try naturally with your cleaned pipes. Totally agree. And hope your birthday dinner was wonderful!

Radkat--Yes, you can find a local lab....the kind that do employee drug testing...that do all sorts of other tests, including betas. I paid $50 each time, but for me it was worth it since I'd just come off the January m/c. I was able to pay for it with our health insurance savings account funds, too. That's probably why I didn't balk at the cost. It gave me a lot of peace of mind, but the place was very close to our house and I had the funds sitting there waiting to be used, so it was a no brainer for me. Let us know what you decide to do, although I still think things are going in a nice positive direction for you!

Umm, my DD is bugging me to use the computer, so I'll check back later! :)


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. Sorry too much to catch up on. But hugs all round. Finally finished reports but terri am afraid schools in England don't break up til mid-end of july. Am pushing through til 18th july! Have not been on much cos got v disheartened and v upset about the lack of ov. Gave up on cd 17-still low. Now cd 28. Neg cb digi on sat. Just waiting and seeing. No real chance just want af before I want to go swimming at the weekend. Going to try and forget about ttc for next couple of months but a tiny devil on my shoulder keeps whispering to take a mini dose of clomid to try and boost the estrogen and get me back on track. What do you guys think?


----------



## ERosePW

terri, curious on your report re: your coworker who can't hang out with you if you are drinking. Does he have a beer in his hand? :winkwink: Btw, glad you're feeling 100% again. Takes at least a nice full day to recover from that junk, huh?? But at least you know you probably had a great O!

kfs, beta yesterday was neg, as i suspected. When the nurse called, I still hadn't started AF, but I started only a couple hours later. So onwards and upwards! I agree, no harm in trying natural for a month! You do have some nice clear tubes and a cleaned up uterus after all! :thumbup:

nessaw, sorry you only got Lows on your monitor. :nope: If you need to take a break, it's understandable. But if you're tempted to start clomid again to get O back on track, you could always call your Dr! I see nothing wrong with either choice. :) You just need to do what your heart tells you. 

Katie, SOO happy your appt went so well!! Ya know, if you have a girl, you should name her Mira (pronounced Meera). Short for miracle, and nobody would ever have to konw. ;)

Hi Moni, hope your larger cyst is shrinking as we speak!!! When do you follow up with the Dr on that again? Sorry if I missed a post...

Where has Sis been hiding out?

Hi to everyone else!!!

AFM, as stated above, I finally got AF yesterday about two hours after talking to the nurse (and after the office was closed), so i called today to schedule the endo biopsy. She wanted to schedule it for tomorrow, but I said "Well, what if I'm still bleeding?" and she said its okay for spotting or a very, very light bleeding...just not a heavy bleed. I told her I had no idea what tomorrow would bring. So she scheduled it anyway, and I guess if I'm anything more than just light, I'll reschedule for Thurs. Should be light/spotting by then. I'm really hoping to start the STIMs soon. I want to stay as close to our original timeline as possible since my family comes down mid-July.


----------



## nessaw

Erose *whisper* I have clomid left over from last yr!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Neesaw---First of all, whenever I type your user name, "Neesaw," my phone autocorrects it to "Beeswax." Just know if you ever see me talking to a Beeswax, it's you! I think after coming off a time if feeling disheartened, you should go with what seems to make you feel brighter. Sometimes it's saying, "Yeah, I really don't want to think about TTC for a month or two," and you go on to just focus on life. Sometimes, what makes you feel better is popping your hidden stash of Clomid pills and having keeping hope and anticipation alive. :) Like Erin said, go with what your heart tells you to do. 

Erin--My step sister says if its a girl her middle name needs to be Faith or Hope, etc. I can't do Meera simply because The Jerky Boys did a crank call where they were pretending to be Hispanic and they kept saying, "Mira, Mira," in a creepy voice. And anytime I hear the word or name I think of that crank call. Lol! What is the endo biopsy for? Is that part of the IVF process? Coming up so quickly now!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-you crack me up regarding Mira, Mira and your progesterone high. I guess it's good you're getting high from something. 

Nessaw-I knew something was up. Sorry you never got a high on your monitor and even more sorry you have school until July. Yikes!! Does it start back in late September?

Quick report-I talked to my coworker and I asked him if HE was going to be drinking or if my other male coworker was going to be drinking. He said 'no. I told him I don't like to be around drinking.' Now, my coworker is from Iraq and has a pretty strong accent, but nothing too crazy. So then I said 'oh! I thought it was something about your religion and drinking and that's why I couldn't drink. I thought it was a gender thing.' He apologized and said that while he does believe the Koran, and not drinking with others, etc. he would just prefer not to be around it. We had a good laugh and I said that was fine. We had a nice time and drank lemonade and iced tea and our other coworker never showed. We may go again next week. I did tell him that he sounded sexist and he apologized. Then he told me that he used to drink every day for three years. Maybe he's in recovery, but I didn't want to get into it. He is an intern and is leaving our plant next week. I've learned a lot about Iraq and being Muslim and such. Oh, and he loves my bald head. Ha ha.


----------



## Wish4another1

Well Hello ladies!! :hi:

Terri - Hope you have a great time watching the game - and I will be interested to hear if the Muslim man drank, but more importantly did you have fun!! what did you drink? and did US win? I am totally not watching the World Cup :blush:
edit - just saw your update - just goes to show you don't know unless you ask - and maybe he is just recovering?? good for you for having a good time without alcohol... :thumbup::thumbup:

Kfs - twinnie!!!! - I don't think there is anything wrong with going natural for a month - plus keeps you on your time line!! so go for it!!:hugs:

Katie - so glad to hear that you are listening into your little bean at home... and that everything is now evening out for you and I hope you have no more scares and smooth sailing for the next 7 1/2 months!! 
:flower:

Moni - I hope that shot does the trick and no more cyst and you get the green light for the next step... all this waiting... ugh... :hugs:

nessaw - here's hoping you get AF or BFP soon - either way you can decide what to do next... if you get AF then you can use your clomid!! I mean you do have it... no sense wasting it:blush:

Erose - I am glad AF finally showed up and you are now on your way... I know I am ready to hear all the details as this process proceeds!!! FX it only takes this one time!!... have they ever said why you guys aren't getting pregnant naturally? or are they calling it unexplained??

:hi: to everyone that I am missing... Hope all is well with you!! 

AFM: decided to drive back home after class last night...I think I am getting too old for that!! got home after midnight and I have been tired all day!!! 
Looks like my OPK's are going to be positive tonight - they have been getting stronger all day long - the one at 5 was thisclose to being positive??? another super early ovulation... not sure why this is happening - had two good cycles with ovulation a little later... but I guess I go with it... wondering if it has anything to do with that crazy pain I had on CD3... been having weird muscle spasms on my right side around my ribcage... temps seem a smidge higher than my last two cycles of pre O temps. just so weird
I am seriously perplexed about this body of mine. :shrug::shrug:


----------



## Kayotic

Wish4another1 said:


> Well Hello ladies!! :hi:
> 
> AFM: decided to drive back home after class last night...I think I am getting too old for that!! got home after midnight and I have been tired all day!!!
> Looks like my OPK's are going to be positive tonight - they have been getting stronger all day long - the one at 5 was thisclose to being positive??? another super early ovulation... not sure why this is happening - had two good cycles with ovulation a little later... but I guess I go with it... wondering if it has anything to do with that crazy pain I had on CD3... been having weird muscle spasms on my right side around my ribcage... temps seem a smidge higher than my last two cycles of pre O temps. just so weird
> I am seriously perplexed about this body of mine. :shrug::shrug:

Good luck!


----------



## terripeachy

Kayotic-Yeah for making it into the second trimester! Hope you're feeling great.

Wish-Yeah, you need to charter a jet for some of these trips. hee hee. Then you can relax in style and arrive at your destination without a hair untouched and no chipped nail polish! :rofl: Ooh and have fun BD'ing. No wonder you drove home last night. HA!!HA!! You can't fool us.

Oh, and the US played yesterday and won. Today, we watched Brazil-Mexico, and it was a 0-0 tie. Brazil should be very happy that their goalie (google images-Julio Cesar if anyone wants some eye candy) is cute and awesome because they were on the defensive 3/4 of the game.

Katie-I was on my phone earlier so I couldn't type a lot, but I was thinking that your baby would have a name meaning strength. I have no idea what kinds of names those are, but just another random suggestion from a lady on the interwebs. hee hee.

ERose-Your place doesn't fool around. They're like 'come in, come in!' Hopefully tomorrow or Thursday will be a light day for you so you can stay on the timeline and start those stims. 

nessaw-Yes, I say go with the Clomid before it expires! It can't hurt anything, and it may be the boost your body needs to get back on track. I'm all for it.


----------



## kfs1

I'm so sad today. I unexpectedly had to put my dog to sleep last night. He was almost 13. His hips have been steadily declining and he fell and hurt his front paw last night so he literally could no longer stand. We tried to wait until the morning, hoping things would improve, but he was so uncomfortable and we didn't want him to suffer. He was DHs dog originally but he truly was a member of our family. :cry: The house is so quiet now.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh, I'm so sorry kfs1. That is so very tough to go through. My thoughts are with you guys. <3


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Oh no!! I am so sorry. He was such a good dog, too. Well, he's in heaven with many, many wonderful pets and people, and he's probably happy up there with unlimited treats. It's going to be different and sad. I'm so sorry. :hugs: :cry: :kiss: <3


----------



## Kayotic

terripeachy said:


> Kayotic-Yeah for making it into the second trimester! Hope you're feeling great.

Thanks! I feel great right now! trying to get the nursery done before I hit the 3rd trimester, and so busy with all these babies in my house, haha <3
I havent caught up on your IVF updates but hope to go back and read through today.


----------



## ERosePW

Oh no, kfs, I'm SOO sorry to hear that news. I read that, and it just broke my heart. Our dog is 8 yrs old, and he is such a part of us, that I can't even comprehend the day we may have to do that... so I know how you must be feeling, and I'm so sorry. BIG hugs to you!!! 

Wish, nope, they don't really have an explanation. I did get prego in December on 50mg of Clomid without IUIs or anything (after about one year of trying). Sadly, it was a CP, but I was happy to know that I could conceive. There is that possibility that my right tube was blocked for the entire first 15 months that we were TTC. Not sure if you recall, but the doc had a hard time getting the dye to go through, and I about flew off the table in pain as he pushed more, and finally unblocked it. But my RE said there's no way to know if that was really a blockage or just a spasm where the tube was rejecting the dye. So just not real sure. My RE feels strongly that we'd be prego again within a few months, but since there's no guarantee, I dont want to keep rolling the dice at my age, and I'm just emotionally drained from it all as well. So, moving on, and pretty excited! So how are your OPKs today??? I looked at your chart and noticed your temp dropped, so if you did indeed have a pos yesterday, I wonder if you're Oing today. Prior to meds, I was an early ovulater too. 

Katie, hahah! Ok, now you've ruined the name for me too!! That is too funny! Isn't it crazy how something like that can totally ruin a name for you for the rest of forever, LOL. Faith and/or Hope are good too. I was thinking she'd def need something like that in her name, because she is one heck of a survivor. :) Although you could end up having a boy anyway, lol! When will you find out the gender?

Kayotic, glad you're doing great!

Terri, GO USA!

Hi everyone else!!!

AFM, I think my bleeding seems light enough to go ahead with the appointment today. It's mostly spotting, but a lot of spotting. But hey, she said "spotting or a very light bleed". I consider this a very, very light bleed I think. I asked what the biopsy is for. She said there have been higher success rates of implantation for IVF patients who have an endo biopsy... I guess scraping the endometrium (lord help me) causes some sort of repair reaction to occur, which triggers some growth hormones or cells or something, and makes the new lining that grows after that more receptive to an implanting embryo. Ok, cool. Scrape away then (lord help me again though). Also, they'll send the sample to pathology and check for something that I "think" she referred to as endometritis, which is inflammation of the endometrium. They can treat that with antibiotics if necessary. I'm really dreading this and have heard that it really hurts. Ugh. But hey, all worth it in the end!


----------



## Wish4another1

:howdy: and Good morning Ladies!!

kfs - I am so sorry about your dog :( I too had to put my Lily down in September we had her for almost 10 years... we buried her in the back yard... I hope you can memorialize her in some way - the vet took a cast of her paw for us... it hangs in the kitchen...:flower::hugs:

Erose- Yes I remember them unblocking your tube and how painful it was for you - I sincerely hope this procedure today isn't as painful as you describe! Can't we get something that isn't painful??? :hugs::hugs: update when you can...

Katie - yes some names are off the table permanently!!! and yes I want to know - are you finding out the gender? :hugs:

Kayotic - good to hear from you lady!!! Glad pregnancy is treating you well!!! :)

Terri - yes charter jet please - although guess what? no more traveling for WORK until August!! :happydance::happydance: but I may take the girls to Charleston at the end of July... we shall see

:hi: to all you other ladies out there!! 

AFM: DH and I did not have a good night... but I feel like I am complaining all the time on here...so today I will say nothing... surprised by my temp drop this morning... maybe O today? day 8...


----------



## nessaw

Kfs sorry about your dog. 
Katie quite like the beeswax translation!
yup been a bit miserable here. Have realised am actually cd30. Not sure if I can be bothered to test again. Figure even if I ovd day 18 would still be a couple of days til 14dpo. The 2 cycles after mc were 28 and 27 days.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I'm here but only for a Min as it took me forever to skim over the posts!!! :)

Sorry I've been MIA been in the yard all weekend and my Dad called on Fathers day t say he was coming Mon so yea freak out mode!!!
He leaves in the Am so I will be back posting !! :)

KFS1 I'm so sorry about your Pup Big :hugs:

Erose GL W IVF!!

Radkat I told them I wanted a 3rd beta when I got my BFP do what make u feel right!!

Katie so glad to hear about the <3 beat I know how hard it is to go and not hear it I don't wish that on any of u guys!!! 
I say girl pick out a girl name lady!! ;)

Driving stay off google and find a hobby!! :hugs:

AFM finished AF so we r BDing when we can guess I will temp later in the week!! 

:hi: to anyone I missed!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-My coworker had a baby in her 40s, and she said that she had the scratch procedure done. I think it does help a lot of people. I never asked her if it hurt, so I hope it doesn't hurt too bad. Good luck today!

Wish-You're not always complaining on here. Hardly! I'm sorry you didn't have a good night last night, but I'm hoping you make up tonight! It's O time, woman!

Sis-Glad you're back for good tomorrow. I was starting to get a little worried.

nessaw-:hugs: I am sure you are just SO frustrated, so get some ice cream after work today and watch a good movie. I might have to do the same. Not because I'm frustrated, but because I've just been in a funky mood the past few days. Is your wedding all planned out? Tell us about it. I love weddings (Now that I have finally had one, they are much more bearable. HA!)!!


----------



## nessaw

Terri the wedding is coming together bit by bit. I go back to school start of sept so have got 6 weeks of hols to sort things out. Have got the dress, sorted the bridesmaids, venue and menu done, table decorations chosen., photographer done and hotel booked. Oh and I have my shoes! THinkk thats it. First hol job is invites. Need to sort civil ceremony and music. And am just sorting my brooch bouquet. So far so relaxed!


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, thats good to know about your coworker! I've been reading some about it today, and it does seem to increase chances a decent amount.

My appt went good. The biopsy was SUPER uncomfortable but it's fairly quick, so it was okay. They also did an u/s to make sure the Lupron had down-regulated me enough, so while she was doing that, I asked her "If you were to do an antral follie count right now, would you be able to tell how many eggs you might be able to get during egg retrieval?" And she was like "Sure, I can tell you right now!" It's looking good. 12 follies on my left, and 8 follies on my right, for a total of 20. On my 1st antral follie count (day3 before my first IUI), I had 16 which they said was really good. So I'm feeling real good about 20. Of course, she said they can't guarantee that they'll be able to successfully pull an egg out of all 20 of those follies, so she said to keep that in mind. 

So the plan is to start STIM meds the morning after AF is over. She said my lining is still a teensy bit thicker than she'd like to see it right before starting STIMs, but once AF is done, she feels like I'll be there. Today is so light now, that I would imagine tomorrow will be my last day, so I'll probably be starting those meds on Fri. Our original timeline has changed just slightly, to where I'll be doing ER around Jul 3rd, and transfer either July 6th or 8th. :happydance:


----------



## ERosePW

nessaw said:


> Terri the wedding is coming together bit by bit. I go back to school start of sept so have got 6 weeks of hols to sort things out. Have got the dress, sorted the bridesmaids, venue and menu done, table decorations chosen., photographer done and hotel booked. Oh and I have my shoes! THinkk thats it. First hol job is invites. Need to sort civil ceremony and music. And am just sorting my brooch bouquet. So far so relaxed!

How exciting that you're planning your wedding. :) I'm glad its coming together, thats great! I found it to be way too much work, but most girls really enjoy it, LOL! I was glad when it was finally here and I could finally put my dress on and party, haha! Sounds like it's coming together nicely, I'm sure it will be beautiful!


----------



## Smiles013

Kfs...so sorry to hear about your dog. Big big :hugs: having to say good-bye is the hard part of having a pet and it stinks! 

Katie...glad you heard the heartbeat at home and I agree having a Doppler at home is a true God send and worth the money for peace of mind. I love the names Faith and Hope. 

Terri..glad you enjoyed watching the game and I wanted to see what all the hype was about with these games and when I turned one on to see I must say there was plenty of we candy all over the screen! Lol. I think soccer just became my new favorite sport. Lol. 

Erose....hope you're not feeling too much discomfort after the procedure. I say have a nice glass of wine if you can or great yourself to some decedent dessert. Yummy!!!

Wish...you don't complain a lot, what are you talking about? Plus if you need to vent go right ahead...no judgements here just support and encouragement. 

AFM...I got the results back from my glucose test and the nurse says" your glucose results are fine but we are seeing that your blood count is significantly low, you're below 10 actually. We're going to send you to a specialist just to be on the safe side". So I call the specialist and make my appt and she tells me it's common for pregnant women to be iron deficient and they'll have to do another draw to see what I'm actually low in and depending on what they find I may have to be infused. So I asked what that was and it's a total of 5 treatments where they would hook me up to an IV to give me the necessary vitamins to build my blood back up instead of having me take pills. I'm hoping after they do the blood work they see I'm not too low and just give me pills. Between now and Monday I plan on eating alot of green leafy vegetables and eating some red meat maybe it'll boost my levels some. Lol. Also, I should have mentioned to her of my Dr.'s office didn't that I have hemoglobin C trait so maybe that can cause me to be out of whack too, who knows. But on a bright note I go for another developmental u/s on Friday and I hope they do the 3D one again, that was pretty cool. I'm just anxious to go and see how the baby is developing to ease my mind. I swear such a nervous nelly! :shrug:


Hiya to everyone else.


----------



## Radkat

Katie - So glad you got to hear the heartbeat and found it on your own. What a relief. I like the idea of giving your LO a name that refers to his/her strength or however you want to define this whole ordeal you've been through. Maybe you get to add a name that means strength too. I was going to look some up for you, but there are 6 pages of names that mean strength, so I'm gonna let you do that. :)

Terri - Interesting story about your coworker. I'm glad you let him know that he came off as sexist. Sorry your in a funky mood. Hope it passes soon. :flower:

Nessaw - I'm sorry that you're frustrated with things. I would take the clomid and see what happens. Exciting about wedding planning.

ERose - Sounds like you got through the scraping. Some cramping after maybe? And once again, I'm impressed with you asking for what you want from the doctor. Cool that they were able to tell you about your follies. Sounds very promising.

Kfs - I'm so sorry about your dog. Pets are truly a part of the family. How devastating that it was unexpected as well. Be extra nice to yourself today. :hugs:

Wish - Glad you're back safe and sound and that you're Oing just in time for some BD with hubs.

Kayotic - Hi! Glad things are going well with you.

Sis - Welcome back! Nothing like an impromptu visit from family!

Smiles - That's great that your blood sugar is fine. Cocoa powder is relatively high in iron as well. Good excuse to make yourself a couple of hot chocolates with extra cocoa powder before your next test. Yum. :haha:

So I broke down and called my dr's office. My doctor said that they were fine with doing another beta, so :thumbup: to that. Going today and Friday. Won't know more until next week, but that's good too.


----------



## Mischief

kfs1, I'm so sorry for your loss! Our vet keeps telling us very matter-of-factly that we're "on borrowed time" with our 12 year old babies. I'm sure he deals with it every day, but still. I know I'll be heartbroken when it's time. :hugs:

ERosePW, I'm glad your appointment went well and is over! Scraping doesn't sound all that pleasant, but I'm sure you're like me and willing to do WHATEVER IT TAKES! I'm excited to hear about your IVF journey!

Katie - LOL! I have a huge list of "no way" names for similar reasons, plus every year I add to it as I get to know some of my students... 

Wish, sorry about your bad night, but if you can't complain here, where can you? I know I don't mind. I hope things get better! :hugs"

Sis, glad you're back! :)

AFM - I'm hiding from DH. My parents are coming for a visit and my husband HATES for my father to see unfinished DIY at our house. He's a little competitive I think! We've been painting and sanding and cleaning... I'm wiped out! I discovered the Kindle for iPhone app and I've been reading trashy $0.99 supernatural romance novels. He keeps finding me! :(


----------



## Fezzle

Mischief- that is so funny- I hope you find a good hiding place soon!

kfs- :hugs: so sorry about your dog

katie- glad to hear things are going well and that you found the heartbeat! If I get pregnant, I'm definitely getting a doppler!

neesaw- I think I would try the Clomid if I had it still laying around. But that's what I think is my next step so waiting for it now!

Sis- welcome back! Sounds like we're in the wait for ovulation together.

terri- we're watching loads of soccer (well, OH is, I'm catching some of the games). The US game was on too late here though to watch the whole thing!

AFM- I've been getting fertile signs earlier than usual, which on one hand is good because I'm away next week from Wed-Fri, but also with the football (soccer) on, OH won't BD during the week! So Monday would be ideal for me. We also just got some bad news- OH's dad had cancer a few years ago and was in recovery, but recently it came back. They did an operation, and were going to do another operation yesterday to remove his bladder, but the cancer has spread so they're not going to do it, and it's terminal. His father is 78. I'm worried about his mom too as she just lost her sister, who was her best friend as well, last year.


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-Eat more cocoa! I hope your testing comes out ok and ask for the 3D picture. We want to see more pics of that baby. Don't forget to tell them not to tell you what it is. I think the ultrasound techs get really excited about this kind of stuff. HA!!HA!!
Oh, and you thought I would steer you wrong as far as the soccer guys? Have you met me? :rofl:

Fezzle-I'm so sorry to hear about your FIL. That is terrible news. I hope he can make the best of his time, and doesn't feel too sick to do anything. I don't really know how people feel if they don't get treatment. I just know if they do get treatment they are weak and sick. :hugs:

Radkat-Yeah! for calling the doctor and scheduling another beta. I'm glad you called. It'll make you feel so much better. I just looked up strength names too...that list is ridiculous. Of course, there are like 10 names I like in the A's. :dohh: HA!!HA!! How am I going to do this. Audree was cool. Maude was listed. Wow. Who knew? Ok...I have to stop looking at that page.

nessaw-Oh cool..sounds like you have a lot done already. What are your wedding colors? Ours were purple (go Ravens!), and dark grey. Since we had a fall wedding, we wanted darker colors. It was beautiful. All colors turn out great for weddings. I saw a picture of all the bridesmaids wearing different colored galoshes (er...Wellies) with their bridesmaids dresses. I guess that they were in England. HA!!HA!! I am not positive but it was a really cute idea.

Mischief-I'm so jealous of your freaking chart. Mine just looks pathetic, and I'm not sure why I do this to myself. I'm on P and I'm still getting temps in the 97s? It's BS. HA! What is wrong with me? Too funny about hiding from DH and reading books on your phone. HA!!HA!! Enjoy your visit!

ERose-You are the champion. I loved your update and your doctor/nurse sound so great. That's awesome that you have 20 follies raring to go. And the timeline still works out well because you do the retrieval and then you have the weekend off to rest/recover. I think that's perfect timing! Did hubs go with you for the appt., or were you able to drive yourself? Did you take an Advil before you went in?

Hi to everyone else!! :flower: :flow:


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Question about temping during the IUI process. Since the P and other things might mess with your temps and your body in general, do you think it's worth temping? Or is that more during IVF where it really doesn't matter? I just hate seeing you bummed out about your temps. Anyway, it's just a one day drop. Did you have restless sleep last night? After O, my temps always go down rather than up if I have restless sleep.

Katie - Soooo happy you had such a great appointment. Must have been so amazing to hear the heartbeat. I will definitely buy a doppler if/when my time comes for sure.

Erose - I'm so happy that the procedure wasn't TOO painful. Woohoo for 20 follies! :happydance: It sounds like you have everything scheduled perfectly for this month. So, you should start STIMS tomorrow, right? Are those injections? And yes, I totally remember you mentioning that you had a painful HSG. I had the same thing during my first HSG because my doctor was attempting to unblock it as well. Yikes - not fun.

Wish - Um, twinnie, you certainly do NOT complain all of the time and even if you did, this is the place for it. I hope everything's OK with your DH and that you got some BDing in yesterday. Anxiously awaiting your temp for today... :coffee:

Nessaw - I'm so sorry that your cycles are still screwy. I'm so happy that you're wedding planning is coming along though. You definitely got a lot done for sure! When's the big day?

Sis - MISSED you. Hope you had a nice visit with your pops.

Smiles - Start eating those veggies and meat, girl! So happy you have an ultrasound tomorrow. Pics, please. :)

Rad - Great news about the beta. Did you anything from the doctor yet about yesterday's tests?

Mischief - Yikes. You poor thing. You have to find a better hiding spot from your DH. :)

Fezzle - I'm so, so sorry about your father-in-law. I hope he's able to hang on for a while longer and that he's not in too much pain. Huge hugs to you. :hugs:

AFM - Nothing much going on here TTC wise. DH's urologist appt was yesterday but I moved it to the week after school ends. Just too much stress in our lives right now and we're trying naturally this month anyway so ... We're both hanging in there but it's definitely going to take some getting used to not having Eli (our dog) around. Just the little routine things, like walking him in the morning, coming home to an empty house, etc. :( Anyway, thanks for all of the well wishes. Love you ladies.


----------



## Sis4Us

I on,y have a sec Dad is packing up now but I just wanted to say Terri I think u possibly Od CD12 and a drop 6dpo is a good thing so we will HOH!!!
Ur temps still are very erratic I would say VJ temping will help or at least a bbt thermometer cuz u dont have that 3rd degree so Ur jumps are LRG!! Hang in there lady:hugs:

KFS1 again so sorry about your Pup they r our kids so I know Ur pain maybe a new puppy when u r ready!!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

morning ladies 

Sis - glad you are getting to visit with your dad!!

Terri - sorry your temps are not playing along - I hope today was an implantation dip!! :hugs:

kfs - love your pic of your dog :hugs: it is so hard when they are gone!

:hi: to everyone else - I am in a hurry as I am teaching casualty stuff today :wacko:

AFM: Dh and I did get into a big argument two nights ago (1st pos OPK night) - he says I am pressuring him and he is stressed out...he can't "remember" to take his ONE PILL a day...and I told him we should bd every other day and he said I just can't do that... ??? What?? 
so no :sex: since Sunday am - no not even last night he went straight to sleep...
I am so sad ladies... I couldn't even bare to take my temp this morning because I just couldn't handle it if there was a temp spike... :cry:
I feel very alone, unattractive and beyond sad.... wasted cycle... I can't get pg alone... 
Im sorry I hate spilling all of this on here... but I literally have no one to talk to...
well fake happiness is on - time to teach!! 
Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish so sorry U are going through this U know I'm in the same boat I had to just stop mentioning my temp OPKs all that stuff keep it on the DL and just try to Party to party 
What he doesn't know won't hurt him and will make u feel better!! ;)

Maybe spike his cofffee in the AM :rofl:

Big :hugs: to U!!!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-I'm not that bummed out about my temperature because every chart is different, but I did look at FF chart gallery today and all the pregnancy charts just have temps going up and up to infinity, and it's rare for them to jump around. So yeah, it sucks having such a wonky chart, but I'm not stopping temping until vacation (haha), so it is what it is. I do agree with Wish. Your picture of your dog looks so cute. :hugs:

Sis-Thanks for the hugs.

Wish-Sexy picture!! I'm sorry your DH has not been cooperating. Remember last time you were feeling this way, you stopped temping, stopped taking your meds, and just enjoyed life. Maybe you should try that again. I also think that you want a baby more than DH, and if he doesn't want it, maybe you just have to stop trying, but keep praying for a miracle. It's hard to do, and hard to believe that, but maybe it's time. But if he EVER says something about a baby, you have full permission to ride over him with your bike. 

I think you're beautiful and attractive, and I think your DH is just a bit nuts..don't feel like you are to blame, because you are not.

I have to run too...love and :kiss: to all.


----------



## Radkat

Fezzle - I'm sorry about your FIL. I hope he can enjoy his time and you get to spend some time with him remembering the good times. When my grandfather was terminal, I talked to him about his youth. He told me some stories I never heard and it was great. 

Mischief - I agree with Terri, your chart looks lovely.

Terri - Boo to erratic temps. Play nice temps!

Wish - Look at the hottie on the beach! And I really was going to say that before I read your post about you feeling down. I agree that leaving DH out of the planning process so he doesn't know when you're Oing. Sounds like he gets pretty affected by the pressure to perform. Sorry for the bad timing. Not sure what to do about him taking his vitamins though. Hmmm.... Keep the bike nearby, just in case. Oh and you're not spilling, you're using this forums for what it's for - ups and downs. No worries about that. Big :hugs:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Kfs1&#8212;Glad to hear from you. And I love your profile picture. Handsome boy. I think it was a good idea to move the urologist appointment. Totally makes sense. You&#8217;re right&#8230;.it&#8217;s the little day-to-day things that are the hardest to get past, like you said. Hang in there and sending big :hugs: your way. 

Terri&#8212;Okay, I understand your co-worker&#8217;s point of view a little better now&#8230;.I thought he was being a chauvinistic pig, but he must have a deeper reason for not wanting to be around drinking. I&#8217;m glad you asked him! So, I&#8217;m not a soccer person (or a sports person), but I&#8217;ve actually caught a little of the World Cup on TV and it really amazes me how it&#8217;s the most popular sport in the world, yet I just realized a few years ago that they bounced the ball on their heads as part of the game. I started laughing when I saw a player do that and I thought it was a comical accident until someone told me that&#8217;s one of their moves. Lol! Maude?? I&#8217;d think of Bea Arthur every time I called my kid for dinner! So, I wonder if your funks are at all related to any of the meds you&#8217;ve been on? What do you think?

Kayotic&#8212;Well look at you, Missy Motivation! Wow, you are ahead of the game if you want that nursery done before the 3rd trimester. I&#8217;m assuming your nesting instinct kicked in like it did with VJean? Both of you are nursery ninjas!

Erin&#8212;I have to admit, I got a little woozy reading about the endo biopsy (and it wasn&#8217;t just the progesterone pill I popped this morning). However, even though the thought makes me want to pass out, I think it&#8217;s really wonderful that your doctor is doing everything to make this a successful IVF. Because yeah, I&#8217;ve heard this procedure can help implantation, was it? That follie count is fantatstic! So I&#8217;m guessing you will freeze the other ones that aren&#8217;t implanted? So, do they freeze the eggs or the actual embryos? You will still get a beautiful count with 20 follies even if each one doesn&#8217;t have an egg.

Wish&#8212;You totally do not complain on here all the time! Not even close. You are very upbeat and positive. Have you been taking my progesterone pills?? I think you are going loopy yourself. :) &#61514; It&#8217;s perfectly normal to vent out the crap feelings. It&#8217;s one of the things I find the most comforting about this thread&#8230;it feels very cleansing to get those negative feelings out and know people are listening and understanding and will offer words of comfort here. So, I hope that whatever went down with you and DH will work itself out soon. It&#8217;s the worst being in an ugly spot with our SOs, but thankfully, with time, things get resolved and it&#8217;s back to normal life again. 

Edit: I just read your update&#8230;.I very much understand the fight about DH feeling pressured AND not taking his vities. Biggest fight me and DH ever had in our marriage was over him feeling pressured to BD during the fertile period and taking all the fun out of our sex life. And me, with steam coming out of my ears and my eyes bulging out of my head like a cartoon character screaming, &#8220;If you don&#8217;t want to have a baby just tell me!!!! Because we have to have sex during a certain time to for me to get pregnant!!!&#8221; And if left to their own devices, they generally suck at taking pills. I always knew when he was out of town for work, he&#8217;d forget. It was only if I gave them to him at night where I could catch him tucked in bed and vulnerable with nowhere to escape to. I think it&#8217;s safe to say that most of us here have not always had an easy go with our DH&#8217;s through this process. Hang in there girl, you aren&#8217;t alone for sure!

Neesaw&#8212;I wish this cycle would just give you some answers one way or another. Having to wait to find out what&#8217;s going on is incredibly nerve-wracking. Are you having any lurking symptoms of AF impending? It&#8217;s hurry up and wait time for you, unfortunately, but you will know one way or another within a couple of days. And I forgot that you have your upcoming wedding until Terri mentioned it. That&#8217;s a big thing to help keep the mind occupied and something to look forward to! What&#8217;s the date?

Sis&#8212;You&#8217;re another Motivated Missy&#8230;.always working on some project! So, how is the MTFR management going? Interested to find out more about how you treat that. And although your Dad may have made an unexpected trip, I find that&#8217;s when we bust our butts to get the house cleaned and put-off projects done before company arrives. It&#8217;s kind of a good thing! Is your DH going to be around for good amounts of bedding during this cycle?

Smiles&#8212;Well, you know I TOTALLY get the nervous nelly bit&#8230;..and I&#8217;m sorry to hear about your blood count. BUT thankfully, they can treat it and I think that&#8217;s a good idea to see if you can get your levels up with the veggies and meat, too. It&#8217;s superb that you have another ultrasound tomorrow to set your mind at ease&#8230;those ultrasounds are a gift from God! But since you have the doppler, too, you know baby is still hanging out doing fine in there. Post a pic of the u/s!

Radkat&#8212;Hooray for the betas!!! Wonderful news. I&#8217;m sure everything is just fine, but those betas are fabulous reassurance anyway. LOL, 6 pages of strength names! That&#8217;s very sweet of you to look! We already know if it&#8217;s a girl the baby&#8217;s name will likely be Hadley or Avery. Just don&#8217;t know the middle name yet. Boys are much harder because I&#8217;d like a name that ends in a long E sound&#8230;all of our kids (including stepchildren) have names that end with that long E. But it&#8217;s super hard to find those boys names that don&#8217;t sound girly girl. If it&#8217;s a boy, I may have to break the trend!

Mischief&#8212;That cracked me up about your list of &#8220;no-no&#8221; names and students. My family are all teachers or in education and they say the same exact thing. My aunt says she&#8217;s never met a Sarah that wasn&#8217;t a brat. Lol! But it&#8217;s true, you can&#8217;t fathom naming your child a name that makes you shudder. That&#8217;s funny that you keep hiding from your DH and his projects. My DH is a DIY&#8217;er, too, but he knows I&#8217;m not going to help him so he&#8217;s on his own. I do the house cleaning, laundry, dishes and most of the cooking, so his DIY projects are HIS alone&#8230;.along with the yard and gardening work. Hells no, I&#8217;m not sealing the driveway or painting the garage. Nope!

Fezzle&#8212;Oh my goodness I&#8217;m so sorry about your father-in-law. I just really don&#8217;t understand why cancer seems to be so much more prevalent now. How is your OH coping with the news? His poor, poor mother. Oh I&#8217;m so sorry. My best friend&#8217;s grandmother was in her late 70&#8217;s when she was diagnosed with cancer that had spread and she really didn&#8217;t want to get treatment. She said she didn&#8217;t want to go through the illness of chemo and radiation, but her family pleaded with her to try and fight it so she did. And the treatment made her so sick, so quickly. They watched her just deteriorate before their eyes. Her body couldn&#8217;t handle all of it and she passed very quickly. Everyone felt so terrible that they hadn&#8217;t just let her enjoy her life for what it was while she could. I think the doctor&#8217;s said she had about 6-8 months if she didn&#8217;t go with treatment, but she was sick immediately after starting treatment and felt horrible and then passed within 2 or 3 months. So, like Terri said, although this is awful news, I truly hope your father-in-law can enjoy his life, as well as his family being able to spend time with him now. :hugs:

AFM&#8212;We will for sure find out the gender! I had all the genetic testing done and will get results next week, which includes the gender. But I told the doctor I&#8217;m not ready to find out yet, so to just keep the results private. I really want to wait until I&#8217;m out of the first trimester and I like the idea of finding out during the ultrasound when you can see the baby and then they tell you if it&#8217;s a boy or girl. That was one of the best moments of my life with my DD and I just can&#8217;t imagine having that same level of joy and suspense from reading the results off a piece of paper or over a phone call. I may actually wait until the ultrasound around 20 weeks anyway to feel more comfortable with the direction of the pregnancy. 

I&#8217;m feeling so great! The spotting is all gone and you have noooo idea the amount of relief it is to see nothing on the toilet paper but increased CM after 10 weeks of constant variations of blood. Like the doctor said, it&#8217;s gotta be the progesterone helping with that, too. And having the doppler to check for baby&#8217;s heartbeat has been such a comfort. I really wish for all of you ladies to have non-eventful pregnancies. I hope you get tons of morning sickness and fatigue and can&#8217;t touch your boobs for 3 months&#8230;all that normal crap that reassures you that you are indeed pregnant and it&#8217;s a strong little nugget. But I hope that&#8217;s the extent of it for everyone here! Much love <3 Katie


----------



## ERosePW

Aw, Wish, I hate that you feel this way... Your DH has got one hot lady in his life, w/ SUCH a good heart, and a great libido! And I know you guys are also best friends and have tons of fun. Most guys would kill to have ALL those qualities in one woman. You're a catch, so don't think otherwise, even for a second. And I know he thinks you're a great catch too... this TTC stuff is handled so wonky by men. My DH used to be super high-maintenance when it came to sex. There was never a moment when he was too tired (I was freakin' exhausted). And while we still have a decent sex life, it is SO NOT the same as it was before. I think it's 2 things... 1. maybe the fertile window takes the "hotness" out of it, and 2. after a year passed, that's when the pressure started to hit him. We're doing fine and all... I can just see a big difference when its for baby-making.

Perhaps you should do what the other girls said, and just not tell him when you're fertile or talk about any details. You'd probably see your sex life start to go back to normal, and you could just make sure to sneak in those BD session when YOU know you're fertile. As for the vitas, my DH is terrible about taking stuff. When we sit down for dinner, I put them on the table right beside his plate. I dont say a word, I just lay them there. I know it's pathetic, like he's a little boy. But if i can get that CoQ10 in him, I'm gonna do it however I can!:haha:


----------



## nessaw

Hi guys.
Wish I had the same thing. First time with the cbfm I told him about the egg and there was performance anxiety! Never told him again! Have given up on him taking his pill independently-just hand it to him after dinner-he calls it dessert!
Fezzle am sorry about ur fil. X
Thanks for all your kind words. Yup the wedding is keeping me distracted. It's 6 months tomorrow! The colour scheme is teal. Didn't want to go for the usual xmas colours. No sign of af. Now cd31. Having pg symptoms but not sure if I'm just convincing myself. Sore boobs last 2 days constipation setting in. Just don't know. Bought a test but might hold off til the weekend. Waiting for the England game to start!!!


----------



## VJean

Mischief, thats hilarious! Good luck hiding!

Katie, glad you found the heartbeat so easily! I love my Doppler such a peace of mind! I cant wait until you find out the gender and share your name choice with us. My DD is a Hadley, but we spell it Hadleigh. Hadleigh Jean. Jean is my middle name, my MILs middle name, my aunts middle name, DHs grandmothers middle namewhew! You can see why we used it. We call her Haddie, or Haddie J and it just fits her! I like Avery also! Both are very pretty. Boy names are super hard! For this baby, we had a list of 15 girl names, and 3 boy names! Funny enough, the name we settled on wasnt even on our list!

Ksf1  Im so sorry to hear about your dog. Its heartbreaking when we have to say goodbye. :hugs:

Neesaw, I also vote to try the clomid, since you happen to have it And I cant wait to see wedding pics!

Wish, cute pic! And very brave! :winkwink: Sorry you and DH didnt have a great night, but please dont feel like you cant come on here and chat with us. We are here for you! I like Terris advice to you is it possible for you keep some of this stuff on the down-low? Like if you decide to keep temping, can you do it without him knowing? I dont mean sneak around, but maybe not have it all so out there? I know when we were TTC our DD, the pressure of all the temping, pre-seed, supplements, hours of googling miracle cures, etc really got to DH. The month we conceived I didnt do any of it. We were on a break. I know everyones situation is different and you guys have your own struggles to overcome, but maybe just try and relax (easier said than done, damn clock that wont stop ticking!), and get back to enjoying DH and being together. 

Terri, love the conversation you had with your co-worker. I like learning new things from different people. For college, I went to a private Methodist university in Texas. We had to take a certain number of religious courses, and my favorite class by far was Religions of the World. You learn so much!

Fezzle, :hugs: Im sorry to hear about your FIL. I hope you and DH are able to spend some quality time with him. I lost my dad (at 49) due to cancer. The 2 years he was sick I was overseas, so I didnt get to see him before he passed. Take advantage of any time you can get!

Smiles, I hope you get your iron level under control. They track mine closely this pregnancy. With my baby DD, I was at 6 after delivery and ended up getting 2 blood transfusions. I highly recommend going with leafy greens and iron pills instead! 

Radkat, your numbers look great, but I am glad they are letting you do another Beta. Whatever it takes to make you feel better, I say go for it!

Erin, everything is working out so well for you! I just know IVF is going to be the difference for you. July will be here before you know it!

Kayotic, glad you are doing well! I hear ya on the nursery! Im going on vacation at 30 weeks and my nursery WILL be done by then! DH has been warned! Cant wait to see pics! Have you decided on a theme or color scheme?


----------



## ERosePW

Smiles, Fxd that all you need are some pills and not a transfusion. I've had a friend need the tranfusion (not PG though), and she said it really wasn't a big deal or anything at all. But pills would just be so much easier, I know. Excited for your next u/s! I hope you get the 3D one as well! :)

Rad, I'm glad you're getting the betas that you wanted again. :thumbup: If it gives you peace of mind, it's worth it, right? I know they're gonna come back GREAT!

Mischief, I had to laugh at your comment about hiding from DH and reading your supernatural romance novels, LOL! Too funny! Well, at least DH is getting stuff done around the house!

Fezzle, Yay for fertile signs! I hope it works out that you can BD when you need to! :thumbup: So sorry about your FIL. I know that has to be so hard. :(

Terri, I drove myself to the appt. There wasn't any reason that I couldn't drive afterward. It's not under anesthesia or anything... its a super quick procedure. In and out. Kinda painful, but just had to grit my teeth for 5-10 seconds (and yes, I popped a FEW Advil beforehand, hehe!). Since DH will have more appts that he'll need to come to soon, I didn't want to pull him away from work for this one. The ER will be under anesthesia, so I will need a day off from work, and DH will be there to drive me. ET isn't under anesthesia, but DH will obviously go to that one anyway, since they'll be putting our babies into my belly. :)

kfs, yep, STIMs tomorrow, as long as I dont go to the restroom later and realize that AF wasn't done after all! I hope it's fully done. So far, so good. And yes, they are all injections. I continue the Lupron, but half the dose. And the other two are Menopur and Gonal F. I know I said it once, but I'm still so sorry about your furry baby. :( I just know how sad it is to lose a pet, and how its tough to get used to them not being in the house. It's a big adjustment, and a very sad one. Thinking about ya'.

Katie, sorry I made you woozy, LOL! The last thing I need to be doing is contributing to the wooziness of a PG woman! It would be the embryos that they'll freeze. They'll go ahead and get as many of the eggs fertilized within the first 24 hrs that they're out of my body. And then the ones that make it to viable embryo stage, they'll put two back in, and freeze the others. I'll have them if the IVF is unsuccessful and I need to do a frozen transfer the next cycle (but I'm going to be positive and KNOW this will work the first time!), or I'll even have them if I decide to have a second child later on. Btw, i'm SOO happy you're feeling so much better!! It's great that you can sit back and enjoy the pregnancy more now. :happydance:

Vjean, did you already tell us what your nursery theme is going to be?

AFM, nothing new to report, except my few responses above... hoping AF really is over, and that I can start those STIMs tomorrow. Ten days of that, and then an hcg trigger, and then ER. Now my latest worry is that I'll O a bazillion eggs before they even have a chance to retrieve them. But I'll push that outta my mind... I'll trust that they know exactly what they're doing.


----------



## Fezzle

Wish- looking hot in your new pic! My OH feels the pressure too- it's so annoying when you've been waiting and waiting and then it seems like you might have wasted a month because they can't do one thing- especially when you feel like you're on limited months as it is!

Smiles- if you start the iron pills, you'll have dark green poop like me! I think I might try cocoa...

We went up to see OH's parents a couple weekends ago. At the time, his father seemed like he was doing well. The biggest issue is that he has to pee really often (like every 30 min), but he's not feeling 'sick' or in pain. I'm sure we'll go up again soon. I would love to hear more about OH's father's childhood and younger years- his mum's too. She went to the same school as one of the Beatles (I can't remember which one!). I think his dad was an evacuee during WW2. Since my grandma passed away in Jan, my mom has been going through all of her things and found some amazing stuff- like photos of my grandfather visiting his brother's grave from WW2, my great grandmother's citizenship documents becoming an American (she was born in Italy) and lots of old amazing photos. My mom has been putting them on a Facebook group page for the family to see, and it's been great, but it would have been better to go through them with my grandma before she died.


----------



## kfs1

Wish - waaaaaaa? You're far from unattractive Twinnie! Look how gorgeous you are in that beach pic. Still, I know how frustrating BD timing can be and I'm so sorry that you fought about it this month. Ugh. I wish I had some helpful advice but no matter how many "conversations " I have with DH about timing and no matter how many times he says he understands, I still get pushback sometimes, too. I can usually sneak a few in there though. So, maybe you should take the advice of all of the other ladies and not mention it to him and just try to get him to BD for fun. I know easier said than done.

Katie - I don't blame you for waiting to find out the gender. It sounds more exciting waiting to see everything during the ultrasound for sure.

Erose - The journey begins tomorrow. Sooooo excited for you. And love that your DH is going to be there when they "put your babies in you." :) I didn't realize that they could freeze eggs in case you want to have a second baby down the road. That's seriously awesome! I often think if a second baby would even be remotely possible but I guess I should focus on the first one first, huh?:)

Fezzle - that's so amazing that your mom found such great photos and memories of your grandma. I'm sorry that you weren't able to look at them with her, too.


----------



## Sis4Us

OMG Katie u r stronger than I .... I wanted that blood test at 10wks but never made it :(
Our tradition is 5 letter names but if I have a girl I know her name already and it's 4 letter short and sweet!!


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-Yeah, it's always amazing what you can find out AFTER someone passes away. But then I think about myself, and everyone that I know probably doesn't know SOMETHING about me. Know what I mean? Like, my high school friends know what I did in HS, but they don't know what I did in college. My college frieinds know what I did in college, but not now or in high school. hee hee. I guess this is why journaling is important. And...I need to get back to that. :)

ERose-Thanks for the heads up. I agree that egg transfer day is important for DH to be there and ER is also important because you'll need a driver. My gf said that she took the entire week off after ET. hee hee. She said 'I wasn't moving, once that baby was implanted.' HA!!HA!! I may have to follow her lead.

I'm going to Philly tomorrow for the weekend, and I'm supposed to be busy at work all day today (I came in at 6), so I don't know how much time I'll have to play today. I hope you all have a great weekend and I'll see you on Sunday afternoon. Oh, and I think my progesterone is kicking in.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - have a GREAT time in Philly. Whatcha doing there - just vacation? Have a cheesesteak for me, Hmmmm - your temps are quite interesting. Dare I say implantation dip?? :) Also, interesting about your friend taking the week off after her ET. I would probably be nervous to move around, too!

Sis - I love that you have a little girl name picked out. What about if it's a boy? We've discussed some names but nothing concrete yet.

Nothing much over here. Period's winding down but still a ways off from OPKs and all. I've had fewer twinges down below so I'm hoping that means that my cyst has gone down.

Speaking of cysts, Wish, any more symptoms?

My SILs birthday is Monday so I'm sure we'll do something to celebrate and I'm also getting together with my sister and her family to celebrate my bday and my BILs birthday. June is always craaaaaazy with birthdays for us.

Also, my DH has a second interview at a great school on Monday so we'll be shopping for a new shirt/jacket for him. I'm trying not to get excited but this job would be a serious life-changer for him and actually for both of us. Think positive thoughts for him please ladies.

Love you all. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Wish4another1

KFS- :hi: twinnie!! I will be saying some prayers for your DH and his interview on Monday - how exciting! Have a great weekend celebrating all those birthdays!! :hugs:

Terri - I LOVE me some Philly!!! I hope you have a super weekend - Lord knows you are going to eat well - the food there is amazing!!! Loving your temps lady!! 

Katie - you do have some serious willpower to wait till 20 weeks!! I am excited for you!!! 

Sis - awee picking out names is so much fun - unless you are a celebrity and then I don't know what the heck happens.... uhm north??? Apple? Pilot inpsector? anyways I am sure you have a sweet texas size name all picked out!! :hugs:

Fezzle - I totallly agree about seeing these things after people died - my dad's parents died before I turned 16 - what I wouldn't do to talk to them today... I have so many questions (like why my grandma hated her first name - Ella?? and went by Muriel ? like that is better) so yes to all of you that have folks from the greatest generation still around - pick their brains!! 

:hi: to all you other lovely ladies

AFM: well no :sex: this entire week and I cannot tell you ladies how much I am hurt by this :sad2:... so I have stopped temping/taking supplements and I am ramping down - I guess you can say we are NTNP... I just cannot continue on 110% by myself - its too painful for me... I am also going to cut down on my time on BnB... I will still come on and cheer you on... and sends hugs and love when you need it...but I need to concentrate on other things and let my heart heal from this... right now I am so hurt/angry that I want to lash out... so I know I have work to do on me... :bike::bike::bike::bike:
so ladies - I am full of expectation that there are going to be some serious BFP's before the end of the year. I will be here cheering you all on!!! Much love ;):-k:!:](*,)O:):lolly::paper:<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish big :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: 

I know how u feel I'm in the same boat I consider NTNP since he's not taking his vitamins and I'm not getting any help I found a ero pharm I can get meeds from though :haha: not going there just yet hoping I can convince him to take his vitamins and make this baby the good old fashion way!!
We are here anytime u need us also I think I feel better working on me and my DH seems to feel less pressure now which is good mybe a break is what u guys need!!
Also my DH was admiring the Baby girl next to us at dinner the other nite maybe give him a dose of Baby Fever!!! :)

As for the names yes Celebirties go outta there way to make baby names stand out I think:nope:
My Lil girl name is my Mimi and Great grands middle name it's always been waiting for that Lil girl to give it too and it was going to be her first name but I decide on a short 1st name and Lillian as her middle name plus DH and the boys all have middle L names
If u saw my guest room u could figure out her name DH always ask what's the deal w the Lil birds everywhere :rofl:
I wasn't going to think of a boy name cuz I was afraid it would make the baby a boy but I did find a name but it's up to DH as I picked DS2 name so he has say so but I'm thinking he will cave and I have a nice cajun name picked out !! ;)

Erose GL w Stims

Terri have fun in Philly

Kfs1 hope u can get :sex: soon!!!

I woke up to a Snow storm in the living room ... Luna killed my new purple pillow :nope:

Happy Friday everyone !!!


----------



## Fezzle

Wish- :hugs: you definitely can't do it all alone. I hope your DH gets on board.

kfs- good luck to your DH for his job interview!

Sis- I like your girl names!

terri- have fun in Philly!

AFM- my temps have taken a nose dive! I hope it's estrogen. We got a very functional BD session in last night and will hopefully get in a couple more (but more fun ones!) over the weekend. I have a Dr's appointment on Monday. My normal GP is away on leave now for awhile, but she said she'd leave her recommendation for me to be referred to the fertility clinic in July for whoever took over her patients- I figured it was close enough to July! This new GP also specialises in sexual health and gynaecology, so Fx I'll get more help! I'm feeling more optimistic having had two "real" periods since I started taking Metformin, but my LPs have been short and I'm still not positive I've ovulated.


----------



## ERosePW

STIMs are okay. I'll be okay with the pen thingy I have to do tonight (Gonal F), and I'm a pro at the Lupron at this point (its as small as the Ovidrel needle), but I'm not happy with the Menopur needle. I really dont understand why it has to be so long, and I didn't have a good experience w/it this morning, but I suppose I'll get used to that too.

I, too, have a short first name picked out if I have a girl... You can probably tell from my username. It will be Rose after my deceased grandmother. Probably Rose Olivia. There aren't many middle names I can make work with Rose as it seems to work better as a middle name, but I want it as the first name, so still considering middle names. If we have a boy, Miles Steven.

Well, Sis and Wish, I'm wishing you luck with NTNP. A lot of times that is when it happens for a lot of women, so I'm HOH for you both! And Wish, once again, so sorry things didn't go well and you are feeling so crushed. I really hate that for you. :( I do think the NTNP thing will be good for you guys though... it will help you to not feel like you are putting so much in, and getting so little in return with DH. And it will also take the pressure off DH (they can be such big babies when it comes to this stuff!).

Terri, have fun in Philly! Glad your temp decided to take flight this morning. Yay for a little P in your system. :) I don't blame your friend for taking the week off after ET. I'm taking off too, but my RE said three days should be fine. It just so happens though, that my fam is coming down to visit on July 11th, so I'm going to be off for that anyway. If my ET ends up being a 5-day transfer on the 7th, I'll have the good three days to lay around and do nothing, and then when my fam arrives, I'll just be sure and take it easy. We'll just be lounging around the pool mostly anyway by that point!

kfs, thinking positive thoughts for your DH's interview!! GL to him!! :thumbup:

Fezzle, thinking about you and your family during this difficult time, Hun.

Hello to everyone else. I'm working from home today, so I'm going to take a break and go lie down for a bit. So tired for some reason. Oh, one more thing... my temps never went down below CL when AF came. They got SUPER close, but even popped back up a lot. I've been weirded out about by that since AF was over yesterday with just a teensy bit of spotting, and my temp was still up. It finally dropped to one of my normal pre-O temps this morning. I'm thinking maybe the Lupron messed with my temps, so I'm starting to wonder if I should even temp this cycle at all. Not sure what good it would do. I looked up a lot of IVF charts on FF, and a lot of them didn't temp... some did, but a lot of them just recorded their meds, symptoms, and put a vertical line on the day of ER.


----------



## ERosePW

Fezzle said:


> Wish- :hugs: you definitely can't do it all alone. I hope your DH gets on board.
> 
> kfs- good luck to your DH for his job interview!
> 
> Sis- I like your girl names!
> 
> terri- have fun in Philly!
> 
> AFM- my temps have taken a nose dive! I hope it's estrogen. We got a very functional BD session in last night and will hopefully get in a couple more (but more fun ones!) over the weekend. I have a Dr's appointment on Monday. My normal GP is away on leave now for awhile, but she said she'd leave her recommendation for me to be referred to the fertility clinic in July for whoever took over her patients- I figured it was close enough to July! This new GP also specialises in sexual health and gynaecology, so Fx I'll get more help! I'm feeling more optimistic having had two "real" periods since I started taking Metformin, but my LPs have been short and I'm still not positive I've ovulated.

I think we were posting at the same time Fezzle, so I wanted to respond to your post real quick! GL at your Dr appt on monday! Hoping your temp dive just means you're close to O, and that your fun BD sessions are going to pay off. :thumbup: It does sound like the metformin is working, and maybe with each cycle, it will get better and better. But of course, I'm HOH for you this cycle anyway. :flower:


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks, ERose! Good luck figuring out your temps this cycle!


----------



## Future Mom

kfs1 - Happy birthmonth :) And good luck to DH on his job interview! Your dog's photo looks like the dear dog we had when I was a kid - "Cinders." She was almost like another sister to me. So sorry you lost yours. :hugs:

Wish - Sorry that DH is feeling too stressed about things, which is affecting your happiness too. NTNP could be the best move for you right now. We'll miss you if you're not around here, though. :hugs:

Sis - I LOVE the name Mimi Lillian!!! I hope your get your DD very very soon!!! Let's aim for next month together - July BFP!!! :happydance:

Fezzle - "a very functional BD session" :rofl:!!! I totally get what you mean. It does take some of the mystique out of BD, for sure. How exciting that you are going to a fertility expert!!! If we're not preggers by my birthday (August 23) I'm gonna ask for a referral to one.

Erin - ahhh, so the mystery of the Rose is solved. :flower: It's not your name, but your DD's!!! I hope you get to meet her very very soon. You must be so excited about everything that's happening for you now with IVF. I vote that you don't bother with temping and just enjoy every second. :dust:

AFM - I don't think we :sex: at the right time this month. :nope: The month I got my BFP we BD'ed pretty late in my cycle (I think around CD 16 or 17), which we couldn't this month due to OH's business trip. Oh well. I can't test until at least Tuesday. I figure, if we ARE preggers, then :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:!!! But if not, then at least I can drink on our trip to the west coast at the start of July. :wine:

Hope everyone else is having a good start to their weekend :hi:


----------



## terripeachy

Well, I finished my work, and now I'm just waiting for 2:30 and then I'm rolling out. I'm actually going to get home in time to watch the start of the 3pm game! yeah.

Fezzle-That's great news that you are going to see the specialist very soon. I think your temp drop is because your'e about to O, so your functional BD and your fun BD will pay off!

Wish-I will miss you but I know stepping back is the right thing to do. You'll definitely be missed around here. And...your parting signature with the bike just had me cracking up. You're a nut, and we love you!

kfs1-My high school friend is turning 40, so my bestie and I decided to go to Philly with him to celebrate. He's always a hot mess, but we'll have fun. He'll just get wasted and complain, and we'll sing karaoke and talk about the food/wine. I can't wait! We're only going for Saturday and Sunday (see hot mess). One day is plenty.

ERose-Love the name for your baby girl. Yikes on the long Menopour needle. Why is it so long? Be careful! I would probably stop temping for IVF until after the transfer, but that may be too much pressure. I have gotten so used to it, it's weird when I don't. I can actually sleep in? What?! hee hee.

Sis-Maybe the NTNP thing is good for you too. I also love Mimi. I love all names these days...hee hee. My hubs likes all names K, so I'm agreeable to that. I have a list on my phone of about 10 girl K names, and only like three boy K names. Anytime some NBA or NFL player has a crazy K name like Kwali or Kaques, he asks if I like that name. Uh....no. I like regular names. Kacey, Kelsey, Kelly, Kamille, Karmen, etc...HA!!HA!! I would like for their employers to not stereotype my kid because they can't pronounce their name. And it would suck having everyone say your name wrong. 

Futuremom-You never know what the secret is, so don't give up just yet. Tuesday it is! We will wait.

Ok chicas, now I'm out...


----------



## Mischief

I'm just skimming and don't really have time to post - but I just can't resist adding that we never thought we'd have kids so I used my girl name on our dog! So now if I get pregnant I'll either have to rename the dog or pick something else. Maybe nobody would ever tell her... but knowing MY relatives... "Well, your mom named you after her DOG!" :(


----------



## moni77

So much to catch up on, don't have time to comment. Everyone have a great weekend!!


----------



## kfs1

Wish - I'm so sad that you're feeling so down. This process is so emotionally draining and it can't help to be fighting with your DH. I think NTNP is just what you need to get your happiness back, even if it's temporary (or not). The last break that you took did you a world of good so I'm hoping that this one will to. That said, don't disappear entirely Twinnie!!! I need to know how much other half is doing.

Sis - I'm sad for you, too, but are you OK with NTNP? You seem to be in a good place and you're always so busy!! :) Sorry about your pillow. :)

Erose - oh man - that needle sounds awful. I'm such a baby with that stuff. Can your DH help you with it maybe? How are you feeling today?

Mischief - look at those temps, girl! Looking good.

Fezzle - I'm hoping you're close to O, too. But either way, it sounds like things ares improving for you (yay) and I'm sure that doctor will be able to help even more.

Future - are you certain that your BD session was so late last time around? Were there any others earlier? Either way, like Terri said, every cycle is different so don't give up hope yet. But like you said, you'll be able to indulge on your trip if things don't work out so there's always a bright side I guess.


----------



## Fezzle

Mischief- we have friends who named their daughter the same name as their dog (who died not that long before they started having kids)- both Mollie.

I used to like Daisy, which was my family's dog's name while I was growing up, though with girls' names I change my mind often!


----------



## Mischief

My chart looks better, but if I wasn't only 9 dpiui I'd swear I
was out. This morning I'm feeling like AF is due any minute, though she's not. I have cramping and spotting - including two teeny teeny tiny (but still there!) clots. :(


----------



## ERosePW

Wow mischief, your chart really does look good!! Hoping the tiny spotting is a good thing and not AF coming anywhere near you! Fxd!

Kfs, thanks for asking... Turns out, I'm an idiot... I used the wrong needle for the menopur yesterday! Ha! After googling, I read a lot of girls saying they were provided with smaller needles that you can switch out on the syringe! The syringe comes with a 1.5" needle that you can use if you need to stir the med after mixing it. But it can be twisted right off and replaced with the the .5" needle for injection. I went back in and looked in the box Cigna sent me, and sure enough, there were the separate smaller needles. I can't believe I inflicted that pain on myself unnecessarily, lol! :haha: Anyway, SUCH a relief. It was much more pleasant this morning! 

Terri / Future Mom... I am tempted to quit temping. I keep reading it's pointless to temp during an IVF cycle with all the injections. Plus, after ER, I'll be starting P injections which will probably cause a temp rise, but if my temps are all over the place before that, not much point. I'm back to pre-O temps now, but not sure what was up. I can only assume it was the Lupron, but don't really know. I'm still taking it, but the dose is cut in half. My P was super high last cycle too, so while it dropped enough for AF to come, maybe between that and the Lupron, my temps were just higher. I'll probably keep going for now (mostly out of habit), but may stop if things get wonky.

Terri, hope you have a great time in Philly tonight!!

Future Mom, here's to hoping you guys got some BDing in at the right time. You never know! I'm HOH for you. :flower: 

Hi everyone! Hope everyone is having a fab weekend!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry for all the confusion Mimi was my G Mas nick name not my baby name was just saying that her middle name and my great Gmas name was Lillian 
Wren Lillian Woodring will be her name If I'm lucky enough to get twin girls Raven Rochelle will be her sis!!! Wren and Raven I so want that but it seems far fetched!! :nope:

Erose yea they give u a mixing needle and a injection needle ;) glad u figured it out!!

Mischief sounds promising :happydance: I have a dog named Layla she's my shadow but I almost used Lillian but kept it!! :)

Had a house full of bigs yesterday and got a ton of light fixtures changed but still didn't paint DS2s room so I gotta do that!!
Hope everyone has a Great weekend!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Real quick check-in....

Sis--I feel so high and mighty cuz I guessed Wren was the name when you mentioned the birds and it being 4 letters. I have a Mimi grandmother, too, so I figured that's who you were referecing with the "Lillian" name. Those names are very cool! I certainly would love to see you use at least one of them. :) 

Smiles--This is going way back but I forgot to cyber "high five" you for taking the leap and going commando. Let the lady bits breathe, I say!

Wish--Like the other ladies have expressed, I hate to see you pull back from here because you're such a fun, interegal part of the group....but I completely understand needing to. Like kfs1 said, it did wonders for you the last time, and I think it will do so again. I honestly think you may see a big change in your DH's attitude toward TTC once you aren't focusing on it. Men and pressure and disappointment of not being able to fix something aren't a good combo and the most important thing is your relatiohip. It's the core of everything. And we definately tend to get really emotional ourselves with TTC and men don't particularly deal well with that either. I really think the break will be a good thing for you but that doesn't mean we'll miss you any less. <3

Terri--Sooo, what's going on with you this cycle? Anything to report? And we are having Philly cheesesteaks tonight for dinner specifically because people on here are bringing them up with you going to Philly. Have a blast with your "hot mess" friend. I actually find the hot mess friends we have are the most entertaining, but can only be taken in small doses! And I agree to go with names that aren't confusing to pronounce where people have to second guess that they are saying it correctly!

Fezzle--Very interested to hear how your doctor's appt. goes and who the heck knows about your temps but it very well could be due to the meds.

Erin--Yeah, I don't think you should temp during the IVF cycle. When I've seen other ladies going through IVF it doesn't appear they temp and those meds could have an impact, too. I just feel like it will give you extra cause for worry and confusion. Don't do it girl!

Gots to get off computer because my daughter is bugging me again to get on to play her games, so sorry to those I missed!


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies....here is a picture of Beanie, who no longer looks like a bean. Lol. The tech asked if I knew what I was having I said " no, I want to be surprised". Right after that everything she said about the baby she referred to as " he" I looked at her with the side eye and she said " don't worry, I refer to all babies as he by default" so since then I'm thinking " I wonder if it's a boy, she better not have ruined it for me" lol. Anyhow, I will catch up properly and post responses to everyone.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Fezzle

Great picture, Smiles!


----------



## ERosePW

Aww, smiles... Cutest little face!!! Thanks for sharing. :flower:


----------



## kfs1

Awwww. Great pic, Smiles!


----------



## Sis4Us

Great pic Smiles!!!




Katie :) Boy names: Brantley, Dempsey, Charlie, Bentley, Brently, Berkley, Rigby, Henry, Henley, Cody, Cory, Colby, Kobe, Casey, Finley, Brady, Grady, Avery, Brody, Bodie, Ramsey, Remy, McKinley, Zachary, Anthony, Crosby, Ashby, Wesley, Bradley, Carey, Oakley, Dacey, Dorsey, Flannery, Jeffrey, Andy, Perry, Buckley, Bailey, Dunley, Jeremy, Westley, Kingsley, Rory, Murphy, Murray, Denley, Gregory, Quincy, Kinney, Mickey, Toby, Jamie, Macauley, Landry
Don't think Harley is on there or Riley!!! :)


----------



## ERosePW

Sis, with your naming skills, feel free to give me some suggestions on middle names that go w/ Rose. I'm pretty sure I'm happy w/ Rose Olivia. But I'm not super attached. I really only picked Olivia because it's one that works. I don't want a middle name that sounds like it could be one name with Rose when I say it out loud.... Like Anne or Marie. I want something that sounds like it's clearly a separate name. 

Wonder why I'm all of a sudden talking about names... I must be feeling in my heart like the IVF is gonna be it. But I don't want to jinx myself, so I need to chill out!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Smiles!!! That is the most amazing 3D ultrasound picture...you can totally see the baby for realsies. How cute!!!!!! Wow, my 3D ultrasound with DD was not nearly as clear, but that was 5ish years ago. I was very disturbed because my daughter looked like she had thick black hair with a widow's peak and she looked like Elvis. And she had dark rings under her eyes (which is actually normal cuz I guess their eye area skin is still thin), but she looked like a beat-down Elvis. I was so disturbed I cried the whole way home. She came out and looked nothing like the pictures. But your pic is amazing!! I may need to think about having it done after seeing yours. I wonder if the u/s tech really calls the baby "he" all the time. Honestly, I think they are well-trained enough to know not to slip up like that. I mean, that would be a huge infraction and totally unprofessional. Are you guys leaning a certain way toward boy or girl or does it not matter either way for you?

Sis--Thank you for that really GOOD list!!! I actually like quite a few of the names on there. Like Cody, Brently and Landry (that last one I've not even heard). There's actually other names on there I like but I can't use because they are already in the family or like, I dated a Coby and it was a mess and my friends would wonder why I'd name my baby that! The middle name for the boy will most likely be Allan, my grandfather's name and the most special man in my life growing up. And let's be honest, it's an easy go-to middle name. You know, if we broke from the long e names, we also like Easton. But Easton Allan sounds like "Ethan Allen" furniture stores, so I dunno about that. 

VJean--Oh you have a little Hadleigh! And calling her Haddie is super cute and if we have a girl, I could see doing the same. We'd spell it Hadley because (I know this sounds OCD) but it matches more to my daughter's name, Kaylee, with the Y and E. Hey, aren't you supposed to be posting an u/s pic soon?!

Wish--I don't think there's one single thing wrong with starting to think about names. You will have a child or multiple children and it's perfectly normal to start thinking ahead!

MischiefYour temp keeps climbing. Very nice! Watching you this cycle. &#61514;

FezzleGreat to hear you are on your way to the Fertility Specialist, even though Ive said it before, it will be such a relief to figure out if theres anything that needs tweaking to get you pregnant. I just think its a step in the right direction for you. But it looks like your temp jumped up today?

Hi to everyone else! You know we havent heard from quite a few ladies lately. I wonder where OlderMom, Blues Honey, Felcity 45, Batty Atty, Hoping4Argyle and SPP (although still checking in on the thread) have gone to? Would love to get updates from them. I know Garfie is sticking to her journal for her sanitys sake, but I can still check in on her over there to see how shes doing. She continues to tell the funniest stories!

AFMYou know what I should be doing? Cleaning my dang house. I have absolutely no desire to even get the vacuum cleaner out. Or even open the closet door that stores the vacuum. Now I remember that this first trimester dont give a shiz feeling is why I hired a housecleaning service when pregnant with DD. But I cant afford that luxury now, so well just have to live in squalor for a few more weeks until I get my motivation back. And the progesterone makes me sooooo tired....I can't believe it doesn't have the same effect for you ladies who take it! I have an ultrasound tomorrow.the nuchal translucency one. Its the one that looks for trait of down syndrome and I believe they do other measurements and look for possible anatomical defects. Im nervous but not crazy nervous. This is the first ultrasound I will be going into where Im not freaking out. Having that home doppler has been key to my sanity in being able to check for babys heartbeat when the urge hits. With my DD, the stupid doctors office scheduled this scan too late in my pregnancy (I think you have to have it done between 10-12 weeks) and I was 13 weeks or something, but I showed up all excited to get to see my baby again on ultrasound and they turned me away because I was too far along. Im still pissed thinking about it all these years later!!! I didnt get another ultrasound until 20 weeks for the gender reveal. Why did I stay with this doctors office again??? But Im super excited to see baby moving around again. I am so, so grateful. I should also be getting the results back for all those genetic/chromosome tests next week. Will be relieved to get that over with, too. Okay, maybe I should go do something productive like eating. Toodles!


----------



## terripeachy

I made it back from Philly! We had a pretty good time, and oh, such good food! We were stuffed the entire day/night. HA!!HA!! This morning I had chicken and waffles benedict with a hot sauce hollandaise. Then, we stopped for hoagies to go on the way home. HA!!HA!! I'm an exercise in gluttony. Don't do what I do. hee hee. We danced, ate, walked around, shopped a bit, and just laughed and laughed. 

Sis-Great list of names for Katie. And I thought your girl's name was Wren. I think it's on your FF chart. I love Wren and Raven too. Especially being in Bmore. We love our Ravens!!

Smiles-What a beautiful picture and a beautiful baby. I think "he" looks just like you. hee hee. I am so excited for you. Oh, and since I'm obsessed with soccer, we had to watch a partial game yesterday when we were resting up for our big outing, and my gay friend was like 'Ooh, why have I NEVER watched soccer before? He can get it, he can get it and HE can get it," as he was pointing at different players. Then I said 'Too bad they don't WANT it.' HA!!HA!! I think we have another new fan of the sport.

Katie-I'm totally not making fun of Kaylee, but your story about her looking like a beat down Elvis had me cracking up. And the fact that you were crying on the way home makes me laugh/well up even more. I'm so sorry you had a bad experience. I think you should try it again with little Landry (I like that name-so cool!). I also meant to say that the progesterone makes me really tired too. The past two IUIs, I have been so sleepy. By 9-10pm, I'm done.

ERose-I like Olivia a lot. I feel like it's getting more popular, and I'm not sure if it's because of SVU or what, but I do like it a lot. And, you're thinking about names because IVF IS IT!! :hugs: Oh, and thank goodness you looked up the needle size. You'd be miserable sticking such a big needle in your belly every day. Shew! I found the Gonal F needle practically nonexistent. The Ovidrel shot stung a little, but hopefully I won't have anything that I can't deal with.

Mischief-I'm feeling really positive for you and your chart. I see that you have other charts that are similar, but this one looks especially awesome. fxfxfx

AFM-Nothing fertility related to discuss. My dad is coming in about two hours and I think he's staying two days. I don't talk to him much for fear he will start talking about all his gf's and I can't stand that, so not sure how long he will be here for sure. Hubs said "I guess we're not having a party until he leaves.' I said 'Yeah, probably not, but if you want to have a party, let's have one now.' He said 'I can never turn down a party!' :dohh: Whatever. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Mischief

Well... so much for the high temp this morning. AF arrived. I'm not as upset about the failed IUI as I am about this really weird cycle. Why was it only 26 days when usually it's 29-33??? Why do I suddenly have this super short 9 day luteal phase when it had been 12-14 days??? I'm so bummed out!


----------



## terripeachy

What?! AF? Are you sure Mischief? It's way too soon for that. That really stinks if it truly is AF. Maybe you should call the doctor and see if something can be done. This is a punch in the gut and it's not even my cycle! Super big :hugs: Are you going to do IUI again? I'm sorry.


----------



## Mischief

terripeachy said:


> What?! AF? Are you sure Mischief? It's way too soon for that. That really stinks if it truly is AF. Maybe you should call the doctor and see if something can be done. This is a punch in the gut and it's not even my cycle! Super big :hugs: Are you going to do IUI again? I'm sorry.

I guess I jumped the gun, although I really wouldn't classify "bright red with clots" as spotting. Whatever that was, it's gone now so I changed my chart. Did my uterus hear me sobbing and take pity??? :wacko:

We are going to do IUI again, and I'm going to call my nurse tomorrow to let her know what's going on. This starting and stopping business happened last cycle as well, just not so early (CD 34 and 13dpo). It makes it hard to take Clomid if you can't figure out if AF is here or not! :wacko:


----------



## terripeachy

Phew! I'm glad it wasn't really AF. Fxfx for something great in the next couple days!!


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, Mischief- I hope it was just a weird bit of bleeding! Like IB knocking something loose? 

I had my appointment this morning with my new Dr. She seemed nice and quite knowledgeable like the one I usually see (who's away for the summer). She's started the referral process (hurrah!). I have to go through all the tests again, but I'm interested to see if the Metformin and iron has helped. So, in a week I'm getting my Day 21 test, then I have to wait for AF to get the Day 3 tests again. It's possible I might be away when AF comes next so might have to wait until the next month, but since she's coming early lately, the timing might work out. OH can get blood tests and a SA now too. So, it's all moving along now. I think I might have ovulated now- I'm glad I'm getting the Day 21 test to check!


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-That's great!! I'm so happy you like your doctor and are moving along with things. Woohoo!!

Mischief-My fingers are crossed for you.

I'm going to meet with the specialist today to talk about IVF. It's supposed to be a 45 minute session, so hopefully it only lasts that long. I have a lot of work type stuff I need to do before I leave next week. I thought about taking a half day, but if I stay here, I can do more work stuff and take it easy early next week or later this week.

Hi to everyone else!! I hope you all had a wonderful weekend.


----------



## kfs1

Mischief - Phew. Glad you're not out yet. Fx!

Fezzle - That's GREAT news. Glad to hear things are moving forward.

Terri - Where are you going again next week? I hope somewhere fun.

Nada much going on here. Celebrated my SILs birthday over the weekend. Another quick meet up with her tonight (her actual bday) and then meeting up with my sister & her family tomorrow night to finish out the June bday celebrations. Tons of fun BDing over the weekend. :) It had seriously been a month for us with all of my procedures and stuff. DH's interview is at 2:00 today. He seemed so nervous this morning but I reminded him that he already has a position so to try not to stress too much. Easier said than done of course. Starting OPKs on Wednesday.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Yeah for BD'ing!! A month is a long time. And I'm glad your bday celebrations were fun this month. 

I'm sure your husband will do great, and yeah, if he goes in relaxed knowing that he is interviewing them too, it will be a lot easier. At least that's how I feel. I'm sure he'll do great!


----------



## moni77

Smiles - great pic!!

Mischief - keep us posted.

Terri - let us know howthe class goes.

AFM - just waiting for AF...


----------



## Mischief

Whatever that bleeding was yesterday, it's gone now. Today I have no cramps, no bleeding, nothing - just a bad mood! ;) I remember last cycle this weird starting and stopping business began 13 dpo and it turned out it was AF, so I'm not terribly hopeful. If I can't have a BFP I at least want a normal LP!!!

Terri, good luck with your IVF appointment! Although I hope it's a huge waste of time because this is your BFP cycle! ;)

kfs1, I'm glad you got to BD before your husband's interview! A month is a looooong time! I hope it goes well for him - sending positive thoughts his way!


----------



## Radkat

Wish - I'm sorry, selfishly, that you'll be stepping back because you bring so much light to this thread. But I totally understand that's what you need to do right now. We're here whenever you want to check in! Big :hug:

Sis - I'm sorry you feel like you're NTNP. Here's hoping that DH gets baby fever. :flower:

Fezzle - Sounds like your specialist appointment went really well. I'm glad you like her. 

ERose - Glad you figured out you could use the smaller needle! Ouch! All the IVF stuff is very exciting. Keep us updated.

FutureMom - Good plan, if no BFP, then some drinking on vacation! 

Mischief - I'm hoping for IB too. Fx. If it's AF, she's being especially sneaky this month. 

Smiles! Look at that beautiful 3D picture of your baby! I'm sure the US tech does just refer to all babies as he. You have to say something. 

Katie - My DH didn't like the 3D pic of LO because he said she looked like an alien. We'd been replacing each us pic in a little frame by our bed, but he didn't want that one in there. :haha: Oh and don't worry about cleaning the house right now. Just do the basics (or let DH do it). 

Terri - Your time with your hot mess friend sounds fun. I think we all have those and like them in small doses. Glad you got some good food in Philly. Good luck with the IVF appointment. Let us know how it goes.

Kfs - I'm so glad you got some good BD in! Probably helped DH before his interview too. Good luck to him!

Things are going well here. Got the beta # from last week back and it was good, still waiting on the second one, but I'm going to relax until the US in 2 weeks.


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. Loving the baby names. We love Caitlin Susannah for a girl. Middle name is my mums. We were stuck on boys-one of the reasons I thought the twins would be boys was because we couldn't think of one never mind two. One we like is Cameron David but too similar to the Prime Minister!
Afm cd35 no af bfn on Sat. Totally bored of it now. V v frustrated. V v moody! You can only imagine!


----------



## Sis4Us

Mischief so Glad it wasn't AF but it seems us Oldies get that early spotting using Clomid cuz it thins your lining or u taking Estridal after to build it up??
If not and AF shows I would ask your DR about Femara !! FX u get bat BFP!! :)

Terri glad u had a nice trip and GL w the consult today!! ;) 

KFS1 yay for BD!!! :) 

Erose I will look for some names and get back to ya!!!

I went to 2 Movies Last Nite w my BFF so was tired for BD but will get some more in B4 O as my temps are still low!!!

Happy Monday All!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Haha- definitely NOT Cameron David!


----------



## Sis4Us

Found some Erin 

Rose Vivienne
Rose Margaret
Rose Eleanora
Rose Olivia
Rose Estelle 
Rose Adelaide
Rose Vanessa 
Rose Evangeline 
Rose Eliza
Rose Anabel
Rose Natalia
Rose Delaney
Rose Alison
Rose Milena 
Rose Helena
Rose Matilda 
Rose Seraphina

Didn't u say u r Irish If so I would look up Gaelic names my DS2 is Elias LIAM b4 it's was so popular!!! :haha:

Just yell it out cuz when they r in trouble u will use that middle name it has to flow!! ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Radkat-Glad to hear the betas keep turning out well. Ye-ha!!

Mischief-I agree...a normal LP is the silver lining to AF. That's for sure but I hope you don't get AF too. fxfx.

Sis-Hopefully you can catch that egg this time around, and then go back to NTNP. hee hee. 

nessaw-Sorry you're feeling so irritated and miserable, but yes, it is definitely to be expected. Go shopping!!! Or do whatever makes you happy. Just take a break from it all!

Well, I went to my consult today. I didn't hear anything that I didn't know already (thanks bnb!). hee hee. I forgot to ask what type of BCPs I will be on. They have a class that is optional where I can learn more about it. I'm considering going only because hubs can go with me and learn about it too,. He is completely clueless. They also have an injections class, and I don't know if I want to go to that. I mean, I did injections for IUI, and I am such a nerd that I always read the well-written instructions. It depends on the time of the class and whether I want to leave work.

So...long story short, if I need to move to IVF, I will order my BCPs as soon as I get my results from the blood test, and start taking them for three weeks. Once that is done, they will monitor me with U/S. Then, I start taking additional injections every day, then take a trigger shot in my butt, have ER and ET and I'm on my way. I figure my timeline for ET will be sometime early to mid August. The nurse will give me a calendar once I get my blood test. Of course, I'm still thinking positively about this IUI. Not really sure why other than my sore tits. hee hee. But of course, it could be the progesterone. ramble, ramble, ramble.


----------



## kfs1

Rad - Great news about the betas. Ahhh. You can relax a bit until your next appointment.

Mischief - Really hoping that spotting was just a fluke thing. Your temps are still looking good.

Sis - How's it going over there?

Terri - Sounds like you have a clear plan for IVF, although, I have to say your temps are looking good and the fact that your boobs are hurting has me kind of excited! That's all I'll say about that, though, for the moment. :) Haha - I know what you mean about "not learning much at the doctor." I felt the same way at a few of my appointments myself. :)

Moni - Has the evil AF arrived yet?

Nessaw - I'm so sorry that this cycle has been so tough. What are your next steps?

eRose, Katie - where you ladies at?

Wish - miss you Twinnie!

Hi everyone else.

DHs interview went "well." He didn't seem as excited as he was after the last round but this one was with the principal and the whole committee (I think 3 other people) so it was much more nerve-wracking. Plus, he's still really down in the dumps about our dog Eli so I think that's affecting him, too. So, it's done and if he doesn't get it, he still has his other position so no big deal really.


----------



## Sis4Us

Everything ok I guess KFS1 haven't gotten any BD in since Sat :( DH goes to sleep way b4 me and my LO has been getting in our bed since his puppy is in there too!!! 
Yes we have a Bed FULL!!!! :nope:

AFM working on DS2s room painted 1/2 last nite but need to go to the gym so I will finish later!!!
I havent lost any weight and that drives me batty but my arms and legs look slimmer so I'm guessing I've gained muscle :shrug:

Have u tested Mischief and Terri?????

Back in the Flat Lands!!! :nope:


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-I hope your husband gets the job. They don't know his normal demeanor, so they may think that he is just normally calm versus his usual wild and wacky manner. HA!!HA!! Let us know the outcome. Thanks for the confidence. I'm feeling reserved. 

Oh, my sister called me yesterday at 6:45a Eastern, 3:45 her time to say that she THOUGHT her dog (Huskie) passed away. She was catching a plane to Utah early and she said bye to the dog, and the dog was lethargic/still. He stopped eating about a month ago, but she couldn't figure out what was wrong with him. His brother passed away about 6 months ago, so she thought he might be depressed. She had to leave the house, but she was really scared/sad. Her husband is a firefighter so he wouldn't be home until 8a, and she couldn't get in touch with him. She called the vet, who lives down the street, and the vet went to her house and called her back with bad news. :( Poor :dog: We're all pretty sad because we just lost her other dog that she had for about 14 years, and this one was about 11 or 12. She hasn't known life without a dog for a long time. Anyway, hate to make you feel sad again, but everyone knows that dog losses sure are difficult.

Sis-You know I haven't tested!! I had a test in the bathroom drawer, but I woke up a smidge late and forgot all about it. 10dpiui is still really early and since I hate those ICs (why did I buy them?? :nope:), I'm going to wait until Saturday. My blood draw is Monday, so I should know by Saturday anyway. Good or bad....It is amazing to me how you stay in the flatlands. I've never seen anyone with consistent flat temps from month to month. I'm glad the gym is treating you well. One or two months until vacation, right? Get your bikini body ready!

Mischief-We're counting on you to test and bring us some good news. We need it!!! :happydance: It's been two days since your spotting incident so I'm feeling really good about your chances.

Hi to everyone else! :wave: VJean, Katie, Radkat-check in with us. Momof3-You've been a stranger, Futuremom-Did your TWW turn into the start of something big? You girls know I like reading your updates.


----------



## moni77

no AF yet...


----------



## Mischief

moni77 said:


> no AF yet...

I've found the quickest way to get AF is to "Murphy's Law" my way into it. Schedule a pap smear. Wear white pants. Plan an elaborate romantic date night with hubby. Any of those should work. ;)

Edited to add... Do you want AF to show or not? For some reason I think you do... but I'm not sure! Sorry!


----------



## Mischief

kfs1, I know from being on the principal's interviewing committee that BOTH sides of the table feel a little awkward during those interviews! There's just something really odd about sitting there with your boss interviewing another teacher... you feel like you're also being interviewed and it makes things weird. I'm sure it went better than he thinks!

Sis, you've got to kick that kiddo out of your bed and get busy!!! :) As for the weight loss, I have to do the South Beach diet for my PCOS and it works well for me when nothing else ever has. I'm getting really close to my goal. I'm not very good at depriving myself of anything. This is low carb but not no carb so I still get to eat the foods I like. Good luck with your diet! We're painting around here today too... keeping busy...

Terri, so sorry to hear about your sister's dog! Our 12 year old baby has been sick lately and I had a "pins and needles" day yesterday waiting to hear about her lab results. She's got so many issues... we're just trying to keep her comfortable at this point. I'll be very sad when her time comes. :( I see your temps are still up! Yea! I hope this is it for you!!

AFM - Nothing yet! No spotting at all since my hour or two of insane mega spotting 10 dpo. Some mild cramps for a minute or two here and there, but other than that no symptoms at all. I don't want to get my hopes up, but my parents will be here for a visit tomorrow and I so want to be able to finally give them good news!

Have a wonderful Tuesday, everyone!!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Mischief-Does that mean you're waiting until tomorrow?! Come on! hee hee. Just kidding. Test when you feel comfortable. Have you taken progesterone before? Just an FYI that it will delay AF. It won't prevent it from happening, but it will delay it. Last time I stopped taking it and still had to wait another 6 days before the witch showed up. grrr...And so sorry to hear about your cat. :hugs: I hope she is ok for another couple years.


----------



## Mischief

terripeachy said:


> Mischief-Does that mean you're waiting until tomorrow?! Come on! hee hee. Just kidding. Test when you feel comfortable. Have you taken progesterone before? Just an FYI that it will delay AF. It won't prevent it from happening, but it will delay it. Last time I stopped taking it and still had to wait another 6 days before the witch showed up. grrr...And so sorry to hear about your cat. :hugs: I hope she is ok for another couple years.

Haha! She's not a cat - she's a 60 pound Boxer. I'm laughing because she acts more like a cat now than our cat does! :) 12 (almost 13) is old for a Boxer so I know our days are limited. She was such a good dog!

Like an idiot I tested yesterday - disappointed of course. The doc said wait until Thursday, so I guess I'll test again tomorrow! ;)

I've never taken progesterone, and knowing that it's supposed to delay AF is one of the reasons I freaked out when I started bleeding 10 dpo. I just kept thinking, "Of freaking course it wouldn't work for ME!" The doc said to call with test results on Thursday and then they'll tell me whether to continue with the P supplements or stop. We're ready to try IUI again next cycle, and I've got a bunch of questions for my next appointment starting with "WTH was all that bleeding 10 dpo?!?!?!" :)


----------



## Driving280

Hi all - I have been following the thread as I can but been busy with work and nervous about the pregnancy... But, after today's appointment I feel a little better :) Baby's still exactly where he or she should be, little heart is beating and we saw its little legs and feet waving around. Wonderful :) Now I have to start with the battery of tests (they drew so much blood I'm not sure any is left)... But the dr. said that as to miscarriage, I am 95% out of the woods.


----------



## Driving280

Terri, good luck at your appointment... and you have serious willpower not to test...


----------



## Sis4Us

So glad u are doing well Drving!!!!

Terri I would use a IC everyday but that's me I'm a POAS addict!!! :haha:

Mischief I too have a old beagle he's the old man around here and my DS1s pup he doesn't really spend much time w him anymore since he loves the Pitties but I know it will be tough on us when he's gone I think he's 12 he was a rescue so not certain but the vet says he's in good shape for his age!!
As far as testing I got a dark line 9dpo last time ;)

AFM OPK is darker but not ++++ yet which is strange for me since I'm a early Oer but I will take it make those eggs nice and plump and later O sways pink ;)
I have a left over trigger shot I wonder if I should use it or if it would be a waste?? :shrug:


----------



## Radkat

Terri - It's great that you kinda knew everything your dr told you. Just means you're well informed. :amartass: BTW, your chart is looking really great. Fx! 

Mischief - As does yours! Just FYI, I had a blank hpt on 12DPO, then BFP on 14DPO. Fx for you too.

Kfs - Ugh to group interviews. We have at least two managers interview everyone here. I guess it's good to have a few different perspectives but it's hard on the interviewee! Hope DH got the job, but it is nice that he's fine with his current position.

Sis - You get more done in a day than I do in a week. Always painting something, doing yard work, going the gym. Impressive. :thumbup: Don't worry if you're not seeing a change on the scale yet. I'm sure you will, but the most important is that you feel better. Exciting about an almost positive OPK. You'll have to get DH to break that BD drought!

Driving - Sounds like you had a great appointment. Great to see LO moving around in there.

Hi to Nessaw, Fezzle, Moni, FutureMom, ERose, Momof3, Wish, SPP and all the others I missed!

AFM - I had a miscarriage dream last night. Sucked. Come on, July 8th! (My US date).


----------



## Katie Potatie

ErinDiggin the new profile pic! What's going on with you?

MischiefThe suspense continues with your cycle this month. Did my uterus hear me sobbing and take pity? Oh that cracked me up! Looks like that temp is still up. And I thought P was supposed to help with spotting, so Im wondering what that bleeding spell actually was? Very interesting. I hope you can give your parents great news, as well!

FezzleGood stuff all around on the doctors appt! Yeah, sure you have to do a bunch of the same tests over, but personally, Id be very interested to see how much results fared compared to the first time. And OH getting his SA is a great step forward, too.

Kfs1Heres hoping that your DHs second interview went well and that he gets that job. But if he doesnt , its so fortunate to already have one in place. Im seeing so many of my FB friends who are losing their jobs or their spouses are and its a terrible thing losing an income. But I sure do hope your DH gets this new position!

RadkatWonderful news on your betas!!! And the story about your LOs 3D ultrasound was classic. I can see your DH being like, Ehh, lets just tuck this picture away over here in the underwear drawer for now. 

MoniI agree with everything Mischief just said. Oh, and to add to it, take a pregnancy test. Not a cheap onean expensive FRER. That should help the bitch along if shes planning on coming this month. But it would be wonderful if she wasnt stopping by. I dont know, I just think things are looking so promising for you with the upcoming IVF anyway, even if she does show.

NeesawI think Caitlin Susannah is a beautiful name. And the Prime Minister thing was too funny! I sure wish your AF would just show up already. Youre getting dragged through it too much, I tell you.

SisThats fantastic that you are going to the gym. Do you find its helping with your feeling in better spirits? That Vegas vacation is coming upIm still so envious. Will you be in your fertile period during the trip? I love the name Liam, too, but my daughter already has a couple in her school age group.this generation it really exploded in popularity. 

TerriOh no, what terrible news about your sisters dog. And losing two pets that have been in your family for so long..I feel so bad for her. Im hopeful again for you this cycle. Temp is still up and the sore boobs is a good sign, particularly if they arent usually that sore prior to AF. With my Jan pg, I had to hold them going up and down the stairs, too because they hurt soooo bad. I think its a promising sign.

DrivingI audibly shouted, OH YAY!! when I read about your u/s and seeing the baby moving about! Such sweet, happy news. Yes, now that you are in the 9th week and saw the heart beating, youre statistics got a heck of a lot better.wayyyy better. I think you are in the clear. I really do. I definitely recommend getting a doppler. I like my Sonoline B and it seems to get the best reviews. Cost $50 but it was worth every dollar. I couldnt find baby until about 11 weeks and its a bit tricky when they are still so little and mobile, but it has brought so much comfort for us nervous nellys.

AFMI bounced into my nuchal translucency scan yesterday with a smile on my mug and a skip in my step! I told my u/s tech this was the first u/s I was coming to feeling happy and positive, yet this is the one that most people are supposed to be nervous about. Ive been getting u/s every week for the most part and I was still amazed at how much the baby grows each week. This week, the baby seemed huge. It makes sense why you get all the aches and pain in the abdomen area during this early part of pregnancy. Man, do they grow quick. But I saw baby moving about throwing its little hands up and kicking its feet up in the air and it was miraculous! I didnt see that with my DD because the only scans I got were at 8 weeks, when she was a stationary peanut, and at 20 weeks for the anatomy scan, when the baby is kind of big and not moving about as erratically. So, to see how active they are when they are still so small was the coolest thing. 

Anyway, when she started the scan, the tech was laughing because baby was moving so much she was worried shed have trouble getting it to stay still to take all the measurements. And as soon as she started trying to get that going, the baby moved to a little corner of my uterus and went to sleep with its back facing up, so she couldnt get the profile and face measurements she needed. Bugger! She even had to use a vaginal probe to try to get a better view but to no avail. So, I had to shake my hips and cough and finally baby moved enough to get the measurements. Babys heartbeat was 152 and measuring 2 days ahead. :happydance:
So, long story short, the scan came out fine and a few hours later I got the results of my blood work and all that came back fine, so it was a STUPENDOUS day yesterday! The person on the phone from the genetics office said she knew the gender of the baby and asked if I wanted to know and I quickly shouted, NO! Then, I wanted to get off the phone with her as soon as possible because she sounded like a young receptionist-type who may slip up! Heres a picture of our little skeleton baby, with its hand up resting on its forehead. I think baby is a boy. Im starting to get more of a feeling in that direction. Well find out in August!
 



Attached Files:







Baby Ultrasound 11 wk 5 days.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## terripeachy

Mischief-I thought it was a cat because of your profile picture. I love boxers!! My cousins breed them, and they always say whenever I'm ready to just come get one, and then I never do. I'm a wuss. Sorry to hear about your catdog. hee hee. I hope she'll be ok for a little longer.

Driving-Excellent news! I'm glad the U/S went well and the baby is doing well. I'm so happy that you're feeling much more relieved about everything. I agree with Katie-go get a doppler as your present. btw, I am scared of testing. I don't want to see negative.

Wish-I see you sneaking around, so hi!! I don't want to be the one to pull you back in when you're trying to stay away. Miss you though. :hugs:

Radkat-Thanks for the PMA! Yikes on the dream...I don't like that at all. Stop having those dreams. right.now. Stopit. hee hee. I hope tonight you have a good dream.

Sis-You have a beagle too?! that poor little guy is just left in the dust with all the other new dogs and bigs. 

Katie-Awesome update! I'm so happy for you and a boy you think, huh? I can't tell from the picture. hee hee. So funny how the baby was bouncing and bouncing and then was like 'now it's time for a nap' and conked out. So cute!! Thanks for the positivity as well. Some days I just feel so defeated...and then I read your (as in the group's) updates and then I feel much better, so thanks ladies!

Moni-Where is AF?! How annoying. Why does this happen to you every month? Stupid cysts.


----------



## Future Mom

Hi girls! Thank you Katie for that lovely description of your US - that gives us TTC-ers so much hope and joy!!!! And especially today for me since we just found out that a coworker who was five months along found out yesterday her baby has died and has to give birth to it anyways. And I feel soooooo bad for her and guilty too since I was jealous about her being pregnant since we're having problems with that. And I know that she had a miscarriage right before this pregnancy too. :cry::cry::cry: So sad for her. Not sure how to help (not a super close friend). Her DH wants to name it and have a service and everything. :cry::cry: So today I'm thankful to still be able to at least be TRYING. And thanks again to Katie for her beautiful ray of sunshine. :hugs: Take care everyone!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

That's great news Katie so happy for u I'm good w nub shots but I can't really tell in yours but I say pink cuz she's A fighter!!! :)

Future mom I'm so sorry for your Coworker all my losses where earlyish idk if I could handle all that so late in the game!!! :nope:
My <3 goes out to her and her family!!! :hugs:

Well after a ton of Questions my niece finally confessed she's PG Again but is afraid she's having a MC :(
She's only 19 and this will be her 2nd loss so I'm going to get her tested for MTHFR!! I'm contacting her Dr Tom to get numbers and answers as she seems pretty lost!!


----------



## terripeachy

Futuremom-So sorry to hear about your coworker. I know she is just devastated. And don't feel guilty. Everyone here gets jealous a time or two, but that had nothing to do with her loss...I hope she gets pregnant again soon.

Sis-Sorry to hear about your niece's losses, and yeah, maybe she has MTHFR and doesn't know it. You're always so helpful. How is Abigail doing?

Mischief-Sorry for the negative the other day. I hope this morning brings good news for you to share with your parents. :dust:

I'm swamped at work this morning so I can't play. Of course, its' a day that I'm super tired. My dad left early this morning so he woke me out of a dead sleep and now I have bags. hee hee. Hopefully I can catch up later.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Sorry about your sister's dog. Ugh. It's so tough - never an easy thing. How are you feeling over there? Still neutral?

Mischief - Thanks for the cheers for my DH. Ha - interesting to hear your perspective from the side of the interviewer. I'll definitely tell my DH. It all sounds completely terrifying to me. :) So, your temps are still up but you have some spotting today, huh? How are you feeling? Any PG symptoms? Oh, and I'm sorry about your poor dog. I hope she starts to feel better soon.

Driving - FanTASTic news. So happy that you had such a great appointment and, aww, you were able to see those little legs kicking around. :)

Rad - Yikes. Sorry for that terrible miscarriage dream that you had. I'm sure it's just your nerves invading their way into your dreams. How are you feeling? Any nausea yet? When's your next appt. again?

Katie - You're absolutely right about my DH. We are SO lucky to both have jobs so we're definitely not stressing too much about his interview (although it would be nice of course). A close friend of mine just got a job after almost a year of unemployment so we're definitely well aware of how things could be. I loooooooooooooove your ultrasound pic and I'm so happy that you're finally feeling a bit relaxed. And it's so cute that your baby decided to take a nap during the ultrasound. LOVE. :)

Future - That's so sad about your co-worker. Does she know what happened? I can't even imagine what she must be going through. Hugs to her. And don't feel guilty about your feelings. It's only natural and in reality, I'm sure you were genuinely happy for her.

Sis - So sorry about your niece. Hope everything ends up OK for her.

Nothing to report here. Negative OPK this morning but I'm gearing up for some BDing. :)


----------



## moni77

Yes - I want AF to arrive - and I have tried the white clothes, fancy underwear, extra BDing route. I spoke with the nurse of the clinic yesterday and she said the shot will likely delay me by 2 weeks. Which likely means no natural cycle for me before IVF. Which might be a good thing. The nurse called to tell me that I am a carrier of Tay Sachs gene and hubby's test was inconclusive (so he is retesting today). IF he is also a carrier than our child would have a 25% chance of having the disease - which results in death by the age of 4. So, IVF w/ genetic testing might be the best option for us. Of course, he may not have the gene - we'll find out in a couple of weeks. 

Oh I took a cheapie test yesterday - BFN. I'll try an FRER next week.

Driving and Katie - yay for great scans!!

Futuremom - sorry about your coworker and sis FXed for your niece.

Terri - WAKE UP!!! :wacko: Hope that helps!


----------



## Mischief

I'm trying to get my house clean ("mother-in-law" clean, if you know what I mean!) in a big hurry so more later, but I just have to share...

I took an IC test today and I could just trick myself into thinking there was a VERY faint line, which I've never been able to do before. And I've peed on a lot of sticks, y'all! It took AGES to get my husband out of bed (about thirty minutes! WTH?) but once he looked at it in the right lighting he thought he saw a very faint line too. But then again that was well after the time limit, so... possibly a faint positive... possibly NOTHING.

I have no symptoms at all, but I am spotting again. Grrrrrr!!!!

I'll pee on another stick in a few hours. Even if I have company at my house...


----------



## Sis4Us

FX mischief!!!!

I've Never been this Flat B4 O :nope: must be dead!!! :haha:


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> FX mischief!!!!
> 
> I've Never been this Flat B4 O :nope: must be dead!!! :haha:

I think you need a new battery!

OR, you've just become such a pro at temping that you get a SUPER accurate temp every time and it'll jump any day now! :D


----------



## moni77

FXed Mischief...will be looking for an update later...


----------



## terripeachy

Fx Mischief!!! Yay for faint lines!!

Moni-Thank you...I think your screaming did the trick. I can't believe the hcg shot will delay AF by two weeks!!?? That is just insane...sorry you won't be on a natural cycle before IVF, but let's hope a) IVF is the answer and b) your hubs doesn't come back with Tay Sachs. How scary...I can't imagine thinking that if I finally have a baby it may only be around for 4 years. I have to stop thinking about that. I'll say a special prayer for you today. :) :hugs:

Sis-You make me laugh...do you turn your themometer on and off? Maybe you left it on all these days. J/K. So steady eddy.


----------



## Smiles013

So I am finally all caught up on your lives....now the real test will be if I remember all of what I read. 

Terri....so sorry about your sister's dog. I am watching my dog close today. My step son put a bunch if those mini chocolates in the trash in the kid's bathroom and my oldest dog got to them! He said he put 10 in there and it was only 1 left by the time we caught her. So I Googled what to do and it said to induce vomiting so I tried that and nothing. Let her out to see if she was gonna eat some grass etc...nothing but I did notice she was watering at the mouth so maybe she felt a bit sick. It also said to try and dilute the chocolate by giving the dog warm milk....did that too. She ate the chocolate about 6:30 this morning and she still seems okay but I'm keeping a close eye on her. She's not lethargic or anything and is drinking her water and going about her business so far. These kids have to be more careful. 

Also, I cracked up about your friend's comments about the soccer players! Some of them are smokin' hot! :thumbup: Sending positive vibes out for a BFP for you and it's understandable you're nervous about testing so do it when you're ready...no pressure from us. Lol
Oh and I'm all for K names! Sadly enough the ones I picked my husband keeps saying no to. I don't think he realizes I have the ultimate say and was just running them past him for informational purposes only. Lol

Katie....I literally laughed out loud at your comment about the u/s pick making your daughter look like a beat down Elvis! Would that be before or after he was bloated? Lmao. Glad she looked nothing like that and I hope you get a real good 3D u/s pic this time around. Oh and I love the way the baby has " his" hand on his forehead like " whoo..this is hard work, I'm exhausted". Lol. Glad your NT scan went well and the results from your test are good. Now sit back, use your Doppler 50 times a day and 
relax. That kid is settled in for the long haul. 

Moni.....so sorry to hear about the carrier rest results. FX your DH's results come back negative. 

Mischief...hold that pee, test again and update us! FX for you :hugs:

Sis..aka superwoman. Lol. Good grief! You're such a busy woman! I admire you for real! I got tired just from reading your post. So sorry to hear about your niece but thankfully she has you around and having the knowledge you have will help her too. 

Wish.....:hugs: Don't want to see you go but it's understandable and do pop in and say hi from time to time when you feel up to it. No one uses those emoticons like you do. Lol. 

Radkat...dreams are just that, dreams. Try not to let it worry you ) I know easier said than done). With all that you are thinking about and the hormones you're gonna have some really weird dreams here and there but if you get another scary one instantly start thinking positive thoughts and remove the negative thoughts from your mind. 

Whose husband was interviewing? Kfs right? Good luck and hope he gets the job. 

Hiya to all the others...Nessaw, Driving Erose, Futuremom, and VJean and everyone else I missed. 

AFM...for m blood work back and my hemoglobin count is still low so I have to go see a hematologist. The lady on the phone said " the dr wants to start your iron infusion when would you like to come in?" I said " I was told I would have a consult first because of my Hemoglobin C trait and that although my count was low that might be the norm for my condition" she tried to say he was booked and it would be hard to do a consult and I stood firm and said I wanted a consul BEFORE I did anything. So finall she manages to "squeeze" me in for July 8th with my iron infusion appt to follow directly after that. I'm sorry, I'm not just gonna do whatever they say not knowing if the dr fully reviewed my info etc before making that decision. Plus I have questions I want answered dammit! :growlmad:


----------



## Smiles013

Future Mom...forgot to say so sorry to hear about your co-worker. Truly sad. I will say a prayer for her and her family. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I got a ++++ OPK this Am to trigger or not to trigger that is the question!!!

And as far as VACA it will be the week b4 O so it should be a good time we had to schedule around my BFFs and my cycle we didn't want to be in Vagas running to the loo or having cramps!! :haha:


----------



## Radkat

Katie - Hooray for getting to see LO bopping around in there. So crazy when they actually start to look like a person. 

FutureMom - So sorry for your coworker. 

Terri - Your dad woke you up early? Then you feel obligated to get up and chat a bit. Hope you're feeling better. 

Moni - Hope you hear that DH isn't a carrier for Tay Sachs, but genetic testing seems like a good idea anyway. We're going to do it.

Mischief - The plot thickens! Let us know how the next test goes! FX!

Kfs - Hooray for some BD on the horizon. I've got some nausea that comes and goes, not awful, but I'm definitely stocked up on ginger of all kinds and carbs and cheese. For me, pregnancy nausea mimics hangover nausea so all I want to eat is carbs and cheese. Delicious, but not very healthy. Thanks for asking. :flower:

Sis - What's the deal with your flat temps? I know you've said it's a good thing, it just seems a bit unusual. And yay for a + OPK! Get to BD, lady! :thumbup:

Smiles - I hope your dog is OK. Sounds like you did all you could do. Good for you for standing up to the pushy nurse re: iron infusion. And thanks for the advice re: the dreams. I didn't have the crazy dreams with LO that some preggos get. Doesn't mean it won't happen this time, of course. 

AFM - So after the mc dream, I had cramping and some brown bleeding yesterday. So yesterday was a bit nerve wracking. Bleeding stopped and cramping has come and gone, so I'm hoping it's just the normal stuff.


----------



## Mischief

My parents will be here any minute (yipee!!!!) and I just took another test. This time it was an ept and... another very faint line!!! We both saw it! But... I also have heavy spotting again. :( I left a message for my nurse, but my husband and I are both feeling very doubtful/cautious. We don't want to be disappointed!


----------



## nessaw

Katie great news.
Mischief keeping everything crossed.
Terri sorry about ur dog.x
Radkat hoping every things ok.x
Moni sorry about ur test results. Hope dhs r ok.
Hi to everyone.xx
Afm cd 37. Nothing to show for it! X


----------



## Sis4Us

Mischief everything's crossed for U!!!!

I think I might just do the trigger as I might be in Vegas next cycle when I need it hmmmm what to do??!??


----------



## ttcinseattle

Mischief said:


> My parents will be here any minute (yipee!!!!) and I just took another test. This time it was an ept and... another very faint line!!! We both saw it! But... I also have heavy spotting again. :( I left a message for my nurse, but my husband and I are both feeling very doubtful/cautious. We don't want to be disappointed!

Mischief, are you still taking your Progesterone?? Good luck, good luck!!!


----------



## Radkat

Amazing news, Mischief! Fx!

Sis - Might as well use the trigger, right? But only if you get DH to BD! :haha:


----------



## Smiles013

Mischief....FX for you :hugs:


----------



## Mischief

Sis, did you decide to trigger? Have fun in Vegas!!!!

Moni, sorry to hear about the Tay Sachs. I hope your husband's testing goes well!

kfs1, has your husband heard anything yet?

AFM - I'm still taking the progesterone, but it's not stopping me from spotting. Dr. Google suggests that it might even be the reason for the spotting... hmmm...

Here's the ept...

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t402/diesamoris/58954F86-5DFF-4710-8CD6-5799180C0CD5_zpso5c76reu.jpg

That's a REALLY faint line but I'm not the only one who sees it! Even still, I'm just not sure... I bought a FRER for tomorrow AM. If I can wait that long...

I'm also going for a blood test tomorrow. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Mischief

ummm... So I have no will power! Here's the FRER

https://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t402/diesamoris/9B6F035A-D4D8-4D4A-A10F-CA19D60BD7A7_zps4xa3ropd.jpg


----------



## Katie Potatie

Aghhhhh!!!!!! OMG!!!! Mischief, no doubt about that positive! Heck, even the clear blue looked positive!! You are preggers! Congrats!! 
You know how I feel about spotting, but considering that you are already on progesterone that is very good. Spotting isn't always bad, just annoying. Congrats!!!!!!!!

I will reply to everyone else tomorrow, but I just wanted to jump in to send my congratulations to M!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Edit: meant ept not cbd


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Mischief Congrats :happydance:

I did the trigger and we :sex: hopefully I can sneak in another Tom but DH is getting wise on me he asked " R U ovulating" u r never this persistent !!! :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Woohoo!!! So happy for you Mischief!! So did you tell your parents already or what?! I told you your chart looked amazing!! I hope you're still taking your progesterone!

Sis-yeah for taking the trigger shot. Best to use it this month instead of trying to work around Vegas fun. Too funny about your hubs knowing. Oh well. Now he knows he has a few days of BD ahead of him.


----------



## ttcinseattle

Yay Mischief! I was going to say after seeing that blue line test that I bet your FRER was going to be really obviously positive - and it is!!! I hope you get nothing but good news at your blood draws, and figure out this spotting. That's a nice strong positive on the FRER for your dpo though, a really good sign! :)


----------



## ttcinseattle

PS I want to punch my ticker symbol in the throat today, because baby is NOT in the head down position. She's footling breech and has been for weeks now! Grr, come on girl, cooperate.


----------



## garfie

Just Popping in :happydance: congrats mischief - a lovely strong line:happydance:

Still reading - just thinking that my time may be coming to a close quicker than I hoped - look at my chart:wacko:

Had bloods taken yesterday - not holding out much hope

Estrodiol, HCG, FSH/LH, TH.

Just hope it's not the menopause - otherwise I guess I'm done:cry:

:hugs: to all you pregnant mamas - your rainbows will be here before you know it:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

seattle-How do you know she's still upside down? Only 53 days to go?! Your baby is almost here! Give us details...names/nursery color/etc..hee hee. Did you have a shower already?

garfie-Hey stranger! I'm definitely interested to hear about your blood tests AND you keep getting positives on OPKs so something is going on. Otherwise, we hope you are doing ok. Miss you around here. <3


----------



## nessaw

Congrats mischief.x


----------



## kfs1

Moni - So sorry about the Tay Sachs. :hugs: I hope your husband's testing goes well.

Smiles - I absolutely agree with you about getting the consult before the infusion. What is the matter with these people? Anyway, I hope everything goes OK.

Sis - Woohooo for the positive OPK and for using the trigger. Fx Fx Fx! :sex:

Nessaw - I hope you're hanging in there. :hugs:

Mischief - Wooooooohoooooooo. Congratulations! I saw lines on both of the tests, too. That's so amazing. :) :happydance: :happydance:

Terri - Hey there, lady. Temps are still looking good! :hi:

TTCinSeattle - Hi! I second Terri's questions. Give us some details!

Garfie - Hi!! Happy to hear from you. Hope your bloods go OK.

Another negative OPK this morning. Hoping tomorrow's will be positive or at least a peak. I usually O around CD12 so we'll get to BDing tonight. My DH heard back and he made it to round 3! :) They called 4 people back to do demo lessons, although, the catch is that there won't be any students so he has to write a literacy lesson and then explain how he would implement it in the classroom. That kind of stinks only because my husband is AMAZING to watch in the classroom but he's very happy regardless. So, instead of happy hour with his co-workers on the last day of school today, he'll be home prepping for tomorrow. AND he has to BD with me. That should relieve some of the pressure, though. :)


----------



## Wish4another1

YAY! Mischief!!!! How exciting!!! No doubting that FRER!! 

Will do a proper post later- still reading - love you ladies!!!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Woohoo!! So excited for your husband. What grade does he teach or will he be teaching? I'm guessing elementary if he has to do a literacy test. Well, maybe all grades have reading, so who knows...I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for him. You said this school is much better, right? Awesome..and sorry about the negative but hopefully tonight or tomorrow you'll get a positive.

So, after Mischief's exciting news, I decided to take a test. BFN. It is 12DPO today, so I think I'm out. I'm still taking the progesterone so that is why my temps are still high. I will test again on Saturday, but I think we have another bust on our hands...to IVF it is. And...If this IVF doesn't work, I don't even know if we will try another one. Because......

My hubs made me mad last night/this morning because his car broke down and he wants to buy a super fancy car, when WE don't have super fancy money. I feel like he is being very selfish and if we have to go to IVF/even having a kid it is expensive, and all the $ will be going towards his super fancy car. I think he's not being realistic at all, but he THINKS he needs it because he's almost 40. He cares about what other people say about his car, clothes, haircut, and it just irks me to no end. NO. ONE. CARES. You drive and do what you can afford. Not what you think other people think you can afford. I have been a saver all my life, and you guys know that I will drop $100 on dinner and my moto. vacations without blinking an eye, but I save so that I can do that without feeling bad. I don't buy clothes, I don't buy expensive juice or the best lotion for my ashy feet because I want to eat fancy food and go on moto. vacations or other vacations. HA!!HA!! UGH...Ok..that's today's vent from terripeachy. I'm just frustrated, I guess. And I'm worried that when I come back from vacation on the 13th a fancy car will be sitting in the driveway.

I have training at work this morning and then I'm going home to watch soccer. I'll catch up with you all later in the day. <3 :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Garfie :hi: hope the bloods tell a Good story!!! :hugs:

Terri I know how u feel DH has Been pushing getting a BMW and when I brought up the deal for him to take his Supps he said "well if u want a baby we need a SUV" :nope:
I still want a baby that yearning is not going away that easily!!! :)
My DH is a keep up w the Jones' and it drives me nutts I could care less what others think :nope: but working in Sales has made his jonesing worse!!
I hope UR DH behaves!!

Mischief GL w the beta today :)

AFM still in the flatlands and really tender in my ovary area hope those babies pop tonite and we get in one more BD!!! 
My luck I will be PG in Vegas but I will take it IDC!!!


----------



## Smiles013

Mischief....congrats!!! I saw it on the first test you posted and really saw it on the second picture. :happydance: How awesome. 

Terri...men are stupid sometimes. My husband is more of a spender as well and in the beginning before got married and was actually planning the wedding he went out and brought a damn shot gun for his daughter! WTF?!?! Now I'm usually calm and cool about things and never nagged him about money or his purchases but that pissed me off to no end. We had a wedding to pay for and all I heard then was " I don't have money for XYZ" then I saw that damn shot gun and my statement was " there are bills to be paid, a wedding to be paid for and other shit that money could be used for. The next time I say I need money for whatever I don't want to hear you don't have it because apparently you had it for a shot gun for a 12 year old which is not a necessity". That along with the cold shoulder and silence for a day or so worked wonders. :haha: Every now and then he'll go off track but nothing major. I don't play that keeping up appearances crap and he knows it. 

Sis...FX, your trigger and BD line up perfectly. 

Heeeeeey Wish :hugs:


----------



## moni77

Mischief - yay!! That is great line porn!!

Terri - ugh... Have fun watching the game though!


----------



## ERosePW

Congrats Mischief!!! Awesome news! And great line porn, thanks for sharing!! So excited for you. :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Feeling a Lil :sick: today stupid trigger!!! :nope:


----------



## Blueshoney

Hi ladies-I took a step back because TTC was getting to me emotionally. But I am back now. I have an HSG scheduled for July 10. So annoyed I wasn't able to get it done for this cycle. But hopefully it will be good news. 

Moni-I'm sorry about the Tay Sachs gene. Do both people need to carry the gene or only one for the baby to get it? My DH is Jewish and I didn't think we needed testing done because I'm not and as far as we both know, we do not have any genetic diseases. 

Mischief-Congratulations! I totally see the line! 

ERose-You are so positive and informed about your IUI and IVF. I feel like you are teaching me so much. Thank you! 

Radkat-Congratulations! I hope the lil bean sticks! 

Katie-I'm so happy you finally were able to be excited for a scan! 

Smiles-Your scan was amazing! the details! 

Terri-Wow If DH did that I would be so pissed. In CA we can return cars within 3 days and I would have made him return it! I do not do keeping up with the Joneses at all. I like looking nice and stuff but it can all be done on a budget!


----------



## Radkat

Yay, Mischief! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Radkat

Sis - Ha to DH figuring out that you were ovulating. Oh well, he gets some BD out of it, right? Sorry the trigger is making you feel barfy.

Seattle - LO has a few weeks to get herself turned around. I'm sure (I hope!) she'll get it figured out. 

Garfie - Fx for your tests. I guess it's good to know either way. Hoping for good news for you.

Kfs - Hooray for DH! I'm sure he'll do great on the next round. Also hooray for fertile week. BD away!

Terri - I'm sorry about the BFN. That sucks. Doesn't mean a sneaky BFP isn't around the corner. Sorry about DH being goofy about money. I have little tolerance for that "appearance" money needs as well. Hope you guys can sort it out. Enjoy your soccer!

Blues! Nice to see you back. Totally understand about needing a break. That's great that you have HSG scheduled. This is one proactive group. I love it.

Hi to Wish, Nessaw, ERose, Moni, Fezzle and the rest!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my BBs are a Lil sore so I'm sure today is O day I should be outta the Flat Lands In the AM .... Well in higher Flat Lands at least!!! :haha:

Got in another BD and propped up for a min so DH knew something was up he told me" U R trying to steal my baby makers!!" :rofl:
He says it will happen in Vegas cuz DS1 took us 6mos and happened after our 1st Concert together and this will be our 1st trip to Vegas Together!! 
I'm cool W that!! 

Mischief any word?? FX


----------



## terripeachy

Drop of doom girls...I stopped taking P. The last time it took 6 days after stopping before AF showed up. If that's the case, she'll be here when I'm on vacation...just what I need....to pack girl stuff for vacation. Boooo....

I asked hubs to prove that he could afford his super fancy car, and when he wrote out his budget, he forgot about half the stuff he pays for all the time. :haha: I helped him out with that, and he decided that an Accord will be more suitable. I am in agreement with that. Since his car is pretty much dead in the water, he'll be getting an end of the month special of some sort, and he'll have it by the time I leave. So...I'm feeling much better, although I still told him we'd reassess once I get two pink lines. Unfortunately, it's not this month.


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri glad u worked the car issue out but Boo on AF hopefully it will come earlier!!! ;)

AFM my temp is still the same WTH!!! :nope:


----------



## moni77

Blueshoney said:


> Moni-I'm sorry about the Tay Sachs gene. Do both people need to carry the gene or only one for the baby to get it? My DH is Jewish and I didn't think we needed testing done because I'm not and as far as we both know, we do not have any genetic diseases.

Both need to carry the gene for a baby to get it, which is why he is getting the test redone. If only one has it - it would just be a recessive gene like I have. Neither of us are Jewish or Cajun. I'm not sue where in my family line I got it from - there has been no instances of Tay Sachs in my family either - it is a very strange result.


----------



## Sis4Us

Thought I would share my guest room redo since I'm working on DS2s and it's looking great!!

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/94fab3c56f590be9be511c3db1e2c14c_zpsb5a04191.jpg

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/2cafbcfe4be50aae4d2c4e2232feae3c_zps51828ddb.jpg


----------



## VJean

Sis, Love your guest room! So pretty! And I really like that little table you have. Have you ever used Annie Sloan Chalk Paint, or made your own chalk paint? I am obsessed with it lately! You should play around with it if you haven't.

Terri, An accord is a much more practical car! When my DH and I got married he was the proud owner of a Cadillac CTS and a Rolex Daytona He now drives a Camry, wears a Citizen watch and the FAMILY has a nice swimming pool in the back yard! :haha: Sorry about the temp dip, but Im excited about your IVF starting!

Mischief, CONGRATS!! :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Your temperature went up a smidge. :haha: Hopefully tomorrow it will make its grand entrance. Perhaps you should start temping orally! I kid, I kid.

I hate you for your decorating sense. That room and hallway look amazing. A little jealous over here!

VJean-We posted at the same time....thanks. I told him that he didn't have to look at Accord, but any of those middle of the road sedans would be fine. He hates the look of the Camry lately, so Accord was fine and he's a Honda guy, so it's cool. A took a huge sigh of relief last night.


----------



## Driving280

Mischief, what yummy line porn!! Oh, I am so excited for you!!!

Terri, I totally understand about the fancy car and glad that your hubby came to see the light. I can't say that I am above fancy clothes and stuff, and when I was a young and single professional in NYC, I probably spent too much on some of that (and I still will spend money on nice dinners out). But I always made sure to save a considerable portion of my paycheck and never lived in really fancy apartments... And when we moved away, I did look at some very nice cars (and I still sometimes dream that I'll get a Tesla at some point, uhuh... ) but ended up getting a Honda CRV. It is much more important for us to pay for high-quality child care (and possibly a private school if we feel that we need it) and vacations - education and experiences before stuff. 

Katie - so glad that things are finally calming down for you! The Doppler suggestion is great and am thinking about it. Just worried that I'd constantly be checking it... 

Everyone - thanks for your nice comments and encouragement, means a lot to me. I am 10 weeks today and going to do the Maternit21 test on Monday. 7 business days for the result...


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Ladies and as far as the chalk paint goes ...doing that in DS2s room :haha:

Going to do a skyline w some of the buildings in chalk paint and put a barn door painted w chalk paint to cover his sink area!!

Yea that's the sink area in the other pic I still have to add hardware!!

Vjean the Lil table is actually a changing table or wash table but until I can use it properly it's for deco!! :)


----------



## Radkat

Terri - I'm sorry you got the drop of doom. I hope AF finds her way to you earlier this time so she doesn't interfere with your vacation. Where are you going, btw? No DH, right? Glad he saw the light of the more affordable car. It's easy to forget about all the "little" expenses that add up. 

Sis - Funny that DH said you were stealing his swimmers. And cool that he believes next month will be a BFP. Love the room. I have zero decorating sense. I'm cheap and lazy so everything is white walls and Ikea furniture. Boooring. :haha:

Driving - Good luck with the MaterniT21. 7 days feels longer when you're waiting for something like that. I'm sure all will be well. :flower:

Hi to VJean and Moni! Happy Friday to all!


----------



## Future Mom

Moni - When do you hear back about his gene test results? GL!!!

Sis - Your decorating looks professional!!! Love it!!! :thumbup:

Driving - GL with the Maternit21 test. Ten weeks already! :happydance:

AFM - :witch: showed up in full force after 3 days of spotting and two wasted tests :growlmad:. But I'm happy that I just finished my last day of work for two months!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: And we're leaving for a mini-vacation in Niagara Falls on Sunday and then going to Vancouver on Thursday. So we'll be :sex: in a fancy waterfront hotel - maybe it will be a west coast baby!!! :happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

I've been at Alton Towers today (so if I have a blastocyst, it's had some fun times riding roller coasters!), so haven't completely caught up yet, but just wanted to say congrats to Mischief!


----------



## terripeachy

Radkat-Thanks...I'm going to TX (1.5 hours northeast of San Antone), and will be back in a few weeks. It's a girl's trip. Well, he was invited if I was with child, but since that's not the case, he was uninvited with a quickness. hee hee. 

Futuremom-Sorry for the witch, but your vacation sounds fabu. Have a great time and go make a baby or two while you're out west!!

Driving-You got it girl....all of the above. Daycare and schools are important!

Going to the Orioles game tonight and will be drinking a Miller Lite immediately! Talk soon.


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

So the results are back - any ideas?

What do you ladies think?????

HCG - Below 1 (deff not pregnant):haha:

FSH 13.7

LH 9.7

TSH 1.6

Estradiol 458 (4465)

From what I can understand I don't have PCOS - my reserve is diminishing and I don't have thyroid problems. Of course according to my dr - everything is normal!!!!! - hmmmm yep real normal not to have AF show after 57 days:growlmad:

Today is our village fete - so I will try and get back on later - maybe I should wear white trousers:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

I don't have my paperwork handy with the information on your numbers Garfie, but if I get to it later, I'll report back. Glad you don't have PCOS. That's a good thing. Have fun at the party today! <3


----------



## kfs1

Garfie - I'm not sure about your #s but all of the other ladies will definitely be able to help you. Ugh. Doctors always say "everything's normal", right? Sad that we all have to be so proactive.

Sis - LOVE your redecorating skills. Great job. And happy you got a well- timed BD in and that your DH was OK with it. Sounds much more relaxed and I'm sure he feels a lot better about things. I hope you're not able to drink in Vegas!!!

Terri - your temp's back up, right? What are you thinking? I'm so happy things have been resolved with your DH. Good approach, making him think about his financials. :) I'm so jealous of all of your trips.

I know I'm missing a ton of people but I'm on my phone in the dark in my friends apartment. I had to meet up with friends last night so I spent the night. Sucks I couldn't temp so close to O but what can you do? I only had a flashing smiley yesterday but wasn't able to BD so hoping for a solid smiley today. Stupid advanced OPKs. 
DH felt really happy about his demo lesson so all we can do is wait now. I was just so happy that he was happy!!! All that matters to me. Love you girls!


----------



## Wish4another1

:howdy: Ladies - Happy Saturday to ya!!

kfs- :hi: twinnie - so glad to hear that your husband was happy with his "performance" - I was interviewed one time by a panel of 5 and I was sweating bullets - I must have done ok I got the job...but those are not fun!!! and I would hate having to "perform" too but that makes me think that they really care about who they are picking - so that's important too!!! and I do hope you get your solid smiley today - you made me chuckle with your updating on your phone in the dark... I thought "in the parlor with the candlestick" I don't know why clue suddenly entered my mind!!! I loved playing that game when I was a kid!!!
much :hugs: to you - I am expecting GREAT things for this cycle!!:headspin:

Terri - :hugs: for your drop of doom - but I know IVF is on the way and I was thinking the other day - if your DH has to give the sample at the clinic for IVF - maybe his numbers will be better?? I remember you saying that you felt kinda strange keeping it warm between the girls and sat it on the seat - maybe keeping it warm will let a few more swimmers keep swimming??? :shrug: I don't know... and I am not sure why I am thinking about how to get more swimmers for your DH :haha:
except that I am praying for your BFP so my mind keeps coming up with strategies!!! 
Your trip sounds awesome! I know you will have a super time!! especially without DH - traveling with men can be such a PAIN!!! :haha:

Sis - HOLY COW!!! you can decorate lady!!! I do not have one drop of creative juice in me... I am doing good if I have pictures of my family in the frames not the random people that come in them!!! :haha: You could make some money consulting and telling people how to do that!!!
:shrug: I don't know what to say about those flat temps... so strange but regardless :thumbup: on getting DH to :sex: and so cute that he figured out your evil plan :haha:

Garfie - have no ideas about your numbers :shrug: but Terri and Sis should have you covered... glad to see you posting - been reading your journal but its good to see you here!!:hugs: and I totally agree that you should wear white pants and its not normal to not have a period for that long!!! :growlmad: doctors!!!

Futuremom - sorry about that stupid AF!!! but I agree with Terri your vacation sounds lovely!! I have not seen Niagara Falls but its on my list!!! :hugs:

my computer keep shutting off so I am posting this so I don't lose it!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

here we go with round two!!

Driving - good luck with that test on Monday!! I don't remember but are you finding out the gender? I know you can with that test!! :hugs:

Terri - forgot to say this on first post - good job talking to the DH about the vehicle situation - and I hope when you come back the sedan will be in the driveway!! money/vehicles can be such a touchy area!!! 

Moni - how strange that no one has it in your family - very random that you are a carrier... well I guess that's a good thing - and I do not understand how your Dh's test is inconclusive? either its there or not right??? bleh!!! 
anyway I know you guys are gearing up for IVF!!! You and terri might be IVF buddies!!! :hugs:

:hi: to Vjean, Radkat, Blues, Erose (where you lady), Nessaw, Seattle Michief and anyone else I missed!!!

AFM: trying to keep busy... trying to not hide hostilities in my heart against DH for this cycle... but the first time he tried to get some :sex: I rebuked - my girls were sore from P after O and I was just angry with him... but a couple days went by and then it was ok... but it was funny because when it finally happened he was all shocked that I got up and went to the bathroom - cause usually I stay laying down after ...during fertile week. DUH guy its not fertile week and I have to pee!!! :dohh:
Oh well... I am 9/10 DPO and means absolutely nothing...:cry:
My body isn't really liking the no supplements either - Wednesday I was so freaking emotional... angry then crying... I don't know what the heck is going on with that!!!! and last night I had a dream I was PG and it was a boy - showing everyone the ultrasound pic - and I even dreamed about posting on BNB team blue.... I am pathetic!!!! but if I am not going to TTC I do ask that the dreams stop!!! :haha:

Hope everyone is well!! enjoy the weekend...


----------



## Sis4Us

Garfie here's my chart but your E must be in diferent measurements 

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/921d7c7b4c0c7af5ca3e384bb64acc3c_zps58b739f4.jpg

I would say your reserve is lower than norm but not awful and your TSH is great especially for a Girl ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

:hi: to everyone wish big :hugs: still it takes time love believe me I cried at Walmart yesterday thinking I should be PG and buying stuff for the baby :cry:

FYI I'm cheap also everything I buy is resale or garage sale or something my BFF calls me a Sale :ninja: she always wants to know how the hell I find the deals I do!! :haha:
The bed in the guest room is a antique i got for $75 and white washed the table was a bundle deal at a garage sale I got it and a white washed sewing table I made Into a vanity for my Neice and a chandelier for $30 !!! :)

AFM got my temp jump didn't BD yesterday as I felt like chewing off everyone's head not sure why but I did like PMS for O!! :shrug:

Having kids over to swim today so I better get ready for the Zoo!! Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Wish!! Thanks for all the thoughts. My hubs thinks that if he gives the sample at the facility the volume will be low. I'm like 'dude...you only need 1ml. Do you know how small that is?' Too bad. He's going to have to do it, and if he has a low count again, they will take the best ones and fertilize my eggs. Thanks for you thoughts. AND...we bought a new Accord yesterday. It's nice. He is very happy with it, and the payments are right where we want to be. He realized that the super fancy car would be super expensive (duh). Going from a 1998 to a 2014 is a HUGE upgrade in itself.

So I am in limbo like moni and nessaw. :hugs: Just waiting for AF to arrive, and not feeling good about it at all. I'm just a little down this weekend and trying to power through. Thursday will be here in no time.

Wish/Sis-Sorry you guys were crying. I cried too on my way to the post office yesterday. Thank goodness it was sunny so I could hide my red eye behind my sunglasses. It's the little things. :wink wink: Nice temp jump too.

Hope everyone else is doing better than the sad sacks on board the past few days. HA!
Love you guys! Going to a golf/bday party today and I plan to ride along and then read my book. Can't forget my sunscreen.


----------



## ttcinseattle

Sorry for that temp jump tease, Teri. But good luck to you and everyone else starting IVF. I have a friend who conceived with IVF, and her very first "baby" picture is a pic of about 4 cells multiplying in a Petri dish! It's pretty amazing. 

After complaining and panicking and researching ECV and Webster Technique and lying with my pelvis propped up and a bag of peas on my stomach - I think baby flipped! I didn't actually feel it (must have happened in the night?) but before when I was using the Doppler her heartbeat was in line with my belly button. Now it's down by my pubic bone, and yesterday I started feeling kicks under my left rib instead of in my pelvis. I have an appointment Tuesday, so hopefully doc agrees. 

Besides that I don't have much to share. DH and I are nuts and decided to build a house while we have our second child (two guesses how well we're getting along right now), so we're living in limbo and I have no nursery to decorate. Hopefully we'll be in our beautiful new home by the holidays, and we kept our first in a bassinet in our room for the first 3 months, so that would actually work out perfectly. I'm looking forward to a less stressful 2015. The one thing I've gotten to do is meet up with a gal who has a daughter my son's age and a little boy on the way. We traded clothes, so I am now fully stocked on pink pink pink!


----------



## Driving280

Garfie, as Sis posted, your FSH is slightly elevated. But, age is more important than FSH - more of your eggs are good even if there are fewer of them - so if you are under 40, it is probably not that problematic. Also, FSH is pretty variable and you could get an under-10 result another month. You should make sure that they do AMH and antral follicle count, both of those are considered better indicators; AMH won't change much from cycle to cycle.


----------



## kfs1

FutureMom - So sorry that AF showed but I'm so happy that you have such a fun trip planned. Jealous!! I see a vacation baby in your future! :)

Wish - I was so happy to hear from you twinnie. Although, I'm sorry to hear that you're still down in the dumps. Have you tried talking this over again with your DH? Not to say that you should start to TTC again because I do think a bit of a break is a good thing but just so you can try to reconnect with him? I hate to think of you feeling this way. And as far as the supplements go, do you think your body will eventually adjust so that you can feel like a normal person again? Biiiiiiig hugs for my twinnie. :hugs: (Haha - and yes, I felt like I was in the movie Clue, too, the other day. Being all sneaky on my phone in the dark. :) )

Terri/Sis - Nooooooo. I don't like to hear that you've been crying. I guess we all have those days, though. Chin up ladies.

TTCinSeattle - I'm so happy that you were able to get the baby to flip. So, peas did the trick, huh? Gotta love the internet. :) So, where are you living while your new house is being built? Sounds like it'll be worth it though in the end. A new house for the holidays sounds perfect!

FINALLY got my peak smiley today after 3 days of flashies. (Does anyone else use the annoying advanced OPKs???) Definitely later than normal for me so I'm hoping to get a temp jump tomorrow. Luckily we've been BDing and it's been GREAT - nothing has felt forced this month like it can sometimes. It's amazing what a month off will do I guess.


----------



## Sis4Us

Got my CH today and of course it says I Od in the 2 day break we had on BDing :nope:
I haven't seen him take his Supps so No Deal until he does :haha:

Oh well time will tell!!!

Kfs1 I tried that advance OPK once and after 8 days of flashing I wanted to :gun:
GL glad u had fun BDing!!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Glad you finally got crosshairs, and don't worry, I bet your egg had a surprise waiting for it! Remain positive!

kfs1-Woohoo on the non-pressure BD. That's so nice, huh? When does your hubs find out if he got the job. I can't wait to read the good news. I used the advanced OPKs, and I guess they were ok for me, just made me depressed when I got a flashing or solid and DH was being a brat. I like doing IUI because I have stopped using those OPKs just for my own sanity. I'm actually looking forward to not temping the next few weeks too.

ttcinseattle-That's great that your girl flipped. Her back was probaly cold with those peas on it, so she HAD to move around. Now...let's just hope she stays in the proper position. If she doesn't, at least you know what to do. Sorry you and your DH aren't seeing eye to eye. 50 days to get back on track. hee hee. 

AFM-bloodwork this morning, and I told the nurse that I knew the results already. She looked sad. The nurses have really gotten good at "pretending to care." I can't imagine them having a sad face or a happy face for all the women that come through. Pretty impressive. I'm just waiting for a) the afternoon call saying to go ahead and start the BCP once AF arrives and b) the motorcycle shop to tell me that my bike is ready. Both will be good news, and I need some good news today. I did get all my stuff together for my trip. I just have to put it in the bag.

Check in ladies! I'm not doing too much work so I have time to play. hee hee.


----------



## Mischief

Thanks for the well wishes, ladies! :hugs: I've been trying hard to stay off the internet because I'm just so worried! I always figured that as soon as I got a positive test I would start the celebrating, but that hasn't been the case. It's like the TWW got longer and scarier, and I've had to work hard to stay away from Dr. Google and all the horrible what-ifs.

I'd had so much bleeding and so few symptoms that it was hard to accept the positive test (or tests - I've taken 10!) as real. Even today at 18dpo I don't have any symptoms other than being hot when I'm normally cold (but I'm on progesterone), and I feel heavy and achy down there.

Today the doctor's office called with my 14dpo blood test (last Thursday AM) and while officially pregnant, my hcg was only 21 and she said that's really low. I went back for another test this morning to see if it's doubling (will find out tomorrow morning), and she's also testing my thyroid (though I'm not sure why).

If this one doesn't stick, we're ready to try IUI again. It's nice to finally know that we CAN conceive... this is further than we've ever been! (I say all that like it's nothing, but I'll be crushed if the results are bad tomorrow!)

Hey, Terri! I'm sorry this one didn't work out but it sounds like you've got a good plan in place. I hope AF doesn't make you wait for long! I'm glad you got past the car business. A few years ago I had to bite my tongue and let him buy the stupid car. It lasted a year - the maintenance was SO EXPENSIVE! - and he sold it on his own. What a mess!

Sis, I see you got your rise! Yea! And I'm VERY jealous of your decorating sense AND your thriftiness! Have you been to the antique stores in Tomball? I keep seeing the cutest stuff out there!

Blueshoney, Good luck with your HSG! I've read all over the place that just having the HSG done can be helpful because it flushes the tubes out. Fingers crossed for good news!

Driving280, So your test is today? Good luck! Seven days is sooooo long to wait - I hope it goes by quickly for you!

Future Mom, Sorry about AF, but YEA for vacation! Isn't that what everyone always tells us... "Just go on vacation! It'll happen!" :wacko: But here's hoping it really does for you! :)

Fezzle, Skeletor riding your cat cracks me up!!! :flower:

garfie, SO GLAD you don't have PCOS! It sucks! I don't know what any of your other numbers mean, but I'm glad your doc says it's normal!

Wish4another1, Pregnant dreams are so hard! :hugs:

ttcinseattle, I'm glad she flipped! Good luck with the house - fun!!!

kfs1, So glad you've had a good month! TTC takes really takes the romance out sometimes! Fingers crossed this is your cycle!


----------



## Radkat

FutureMom - So excited for you vacation! You are going two very beautiful places!

Terri - I'm sorry you've felt down lately. Nothing like a vacation to cheer you right up! Have a great time on your girls trip to TX. Sounds great! Oh and I like to think that the nurses care a little. Esp if they've seen you a few times. I bet you're nicer to them than some ladies are. 

Sis - Hooray for CH! I agree with Terri, I'll bet some swimmers were waiting for little miss eggie. :thumbup:

Garfie - How annoying that your dr said everything was normal when you haven't had AF in so long! WTF?!

Kfs - I'm so glad you guys have had good, relaxed BD. TTC can definitely put a damper on BD fun. The flashing smiley sounds infuriating though. Glad you finally got your peak. More fun BDing!

Wish - I'm sorry things are rough with DH. Do you think a talk would make it better or worse? Sorry your body is having trouble adjusting without the supplements. Not what you need right now, I'm sure. Hang in there, sweetie. :hugs::hugs:

Seattle - I'm so glad LO flipped! She got it figured out. With the help of a bag of peas. 

Mischief - I'm sorry you're not feeling confident. I think that's so common right after a BFP. Getting the blood work done is the best thing. You'll know more in a few days. Fx for you. 

So 8 days to go until my first US. Can't come soon enough. :coffee: I have a 4 days weekend for the 4th, so I'm excited for that.


----------



## ttcinseattle

Mischief, so sorry about the scary bleeding ruining what should be a joyous time. I don't have PCOS, but have read up on it quite a bit because my bestie does, and from what I've read and what I've seen from her two pregnancies, PCOS often seems to cause slow rising HCG. I'm excited to hear your results tomorrow!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies,
Been checking in on posts but we are in vacation this week, and I despise replying in my phone cuz I'm a chatterbox and if I'm going to respond properly, I want to do it in depth! Hope to get my moms computer hooked up so I can type out a thorough response.

Mischief, thinking of you, BUT, you will read a lot of women who have low betas to start and everything turns out fine. I've read that so much. Let's see what the next results are because that is the important number. Big hugs as I know the next 24 hours are going to be nerve wracking for you. Try to keep occupied doing something that will distract you. <3

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Driving280

Yup, did the Maternit21 blood test today... Might get the result as late as end of next week given the holidays. Grr, I'll be on vacation abroad then. We are finding out the gender, so hopefully it will be just an exciting phone call not a "got to get on the next plane back..."


----------



## nessaw

Af showed!!!!! Cd42. Am so pleased! Going to start low dose clomid tom. X


----------



## Driving280

Mischief, *hugs* I don't think that beta is very low for 14 DPO, the key thing is that it doubles/grows appropriately...


----------



## Fezzle

neesaw- glad she finally showed up so you can get things started again!

mischief- I hope your tests come back with good HCG levels! I hope this is it for you, though I can understand how it's a relief just to know you can do it! I feel like I should change my avatar as I've had this one for awhile, but I don't know what- I'm sure it would still be cat related!

sis- great rise- finally a change from the steady temps too! 

driving- good luck with the test results!

terri- sorry this cycle didn't work out but it sounds like you have some good plans for the future

AFM- I had my blood tests today for progesterone as well as all the viral ones they want me to do before the referral (I can't remember them all but things like hepatitis, chlamydia, HIV). I'm not sure what my progesterone test will show since I've been spotting for 3 days, but if just having the test gets me closer to my referral, I'll take it. I still need to do my Day 3 tests again once AF shows up. I'm away Sat-Fri so if she doesn't come this week, it'll have to be the next cycle. At least I'm having short cycles now so I'll probably have two AFs in July! OH is having his blood tests on Friday. I think then the next step is his SA. I'm not sure what the next step for me is- I guess it depends on my blood tests.


----------



## moni77

ness and terri - glad you are able to move on! 

Terri - have a great vaca - hopefully I'll be right behind you on the IVF train.

AFM - still waiting for AF...


----------



## VJean

TTC  Wow! Building a house and building a baby all at the same time! I hope you are able to move in on time. Thats fantastic you were able to trade clothes! I cant wait to hear if your baby flipped. Ive never had that issue, but I still stress about it. 

Terri  Im so excited for your trip to my part of the world, it is so stinkin hot right now thou! Glad your hubby likes his new (and practical!) car! 

Sis, yay for O! I hope your BD sessions worked and your little fertilized egg is getting ready to snuggle in for 9 months! Remember that our temp is just one piece of the puzzle and sperm can live for a long time! 2 days is nothingyouve got this!

Wish  so glad you are still checking in with us. I love read

Moni  I hope DHs test comes back negative!

Kfs1  Im glad your DH felt great about his demo lesson. What an exciting experience! FXd he gets the job! Your timing this month sounds fantastic, and that is great it wasnt pressured or stressful! FXd it worked!!

Garfie  glad you stopped by! Your results dont look bad to me. Your FSH is a little high, but lots of people (myself included) have gotten pg with an FSH above 12! Dont let that number scare youalthough I tend to over analyses/over google. :wacko:

Mischief, :hugs: You are rightthe TWW is longer and way more stressful AFTER you get your BFP! Stay hopeful though! Miracles happen all the timejust look at Katie. And your HCG had to start at 0, so 21 isnt that bad! FXd for a great number tomorrow!

Erin, we miss you! I may have to go stalk out your other thread to see how you are doing! :ninja:

Driving  so happy things are moving right along for you! I cant wait to find out what you are having! Doesnt it seem surreal that we can find out so early? I feel like I have known forever while other ladies in the 2nd Tri forum are just now finding out. 

Radkat, YAY for your US!!! Thats exciting! Way better than your 4 day weekend! 

Neesaw  Yay for the :witch: !! Bring on the clomid!


----------



## Sis4Us

Mischief FX Ur beta jumps!!!! :hugs:
I've gone To Tomball but they r a Lil pricey for me yes I'm Cheap!!! :haha:

Well my Neice got her scan and she's 7wks and saw a <3 I want to be happy but at the same time I'm jealous and wondering why???? she can't even take care of this baby but she is Blessed and Mine was taken!!! :cry:
Guess I will just have to Live through her!!


----------



## terripeachy

Mischief-Stop worrying...that is why you go in for testing every couple days. I think your first number sounds great...and there are slow risers so I wouldn't worry. This is so exciting, even though you're freaking out. I'm really excited.

Katie-Hope you're having a great vacation. Looking forward to your "proper" posts.

Fezzle-That's awesome that your testing is underway or just about underway. It feels good to do something, huh?

Sis-I feel sad for you about your niece as well. At least the baby is healthy and you can help take care of it too, so all is not necessarily lost (for you). It's understandable to be a little jealous. I guess i'm reading too many b&b posts because when I see pregos on the street, I'm like 'grr..' and then I think about how cute they look. HA!!HA!! Yes, I'm a mess.

VJean-Glad all is going well with you. Thanks for checking in!

Driving-Are you Team Pink or Team Blue? Why do the results take so long?! It'll be good that you're on vacation because you won't be constantly thinking about it. How are you feeling?

nessaw-Yeah for AF finally. Sheesh!

Wish-Hi!! Hope you are feeling a bit better today, love.

kfs1-I know you don't know it yet, but this is totally your month. I FEEL it. For real. Remain calm for now, but I'm telling you, three weeks from now you'll be smiling so big. hee hee. 

Radkat-I spoke too soon about the nurses "pretending to care." I think my real nurse really does care. She was on a patient spotlight about a month ago. The fertility center shared her story with the email subscribers. I guess because she has gone through the process she understands how it feels to have negative/positive results. Well, she is on vacation for a couple weeks, and the call I got today was so matter of fact. The nurse said 'Hi. This is Susan. You had negative results today.' 'I see that you want to start IVF, so stop your progesterone, pick up your BCPs, and call me when AF arrives so we can get your schedule started. My number is xyz.' The end. I was like 'oh..she is so matter of fact. I'm glad she's not my regular nurse.' But, I picked up my BCP, and I'm ready to go. 

So now I'm worried because I honestly don't think I'm going to have a real CD1. At work I was feeling a bit strange...like I thought maybe AF is coming (I stopped P four days ago). Last time it took six days for my two day AF to show up. Well, I had one weird clot/drop this afternoon. That is always what I get these days, and then nothing else. I'm hoping something else shows up in the morning so I can get this two day AF show on the road and go on with my life.

And also...I think my IVF will be around early to mid August. Depends on when I start these stupid pills. In other news, I'm feeling better! Thank goodness I tested early (thanks peer pressurers). hee hee. I would have been hysterical if I got the call from today's nurse.


----------



## Driving280

Terri, FX for your first IVF cycle! Sorry your results were negative but hopefully IVF will make it work. Does your clinic do day 5 transfers? My clinic really talked up PGD, saying that for normal day 5 embryos, the pregnancy rate is 70% or so regardless of age. They have amazing numbers, some of the best in the country, but they only do day 5 transfers, no day 3s... Yes, I did all that research because I was planning to start BCP about now for an IVF cycle in July...


----------



## terripeachy

Yes, I think they do both three day and five day. I'll have to look at my notes, but I think they do more 5 day than 3 day. That's good information though. Thanks!


----------



## moni77

Terri - we are around the same schedule so we will prob be IVF buddies - if AF ever gets here for either of us...

My clinic does 5 day transfers - they indicated that there is a better success rate with them. Driving where is your clinic with the best numbers...


----------



## Driving280

Moni, it is in New Jersey - RMA NJ. https://www.rmanj.com/our-success/ivf-success-rates/ I never ended up cycling with them because I got pregnant naturally (and hoping all's fine with it) but my good friend who is 41 and has an AMH of only .3 got pregnant with them.

The only downside of day 5 transfers I have read about it that if you get few embryos, some may look good on day 3 but then they don't do well by day 5. But with a good clinic, hopefully not an issue.


----------



## kfs1

Nessaw - yahoooo for AF. Glad you're finally back on track.

Terri - I see that AF "sorta" showed for you, too, which means you're one step closer to IVF. That's great news! Did your bleeding get any heavier this morning? I hope so! What's your timeline now? I know IVF in Mid-August but what are the next steps? I need details! :) And you're soooooo sweet to feel confident that this is my month. I'm OK with things either way since I feel like I have a solid plan now at least. (I will of course be sad when AF shows though - you know how it is. :) )

Sis - I'm sorry that you're feeling down about your niece. Believe me - I know the feeling. But like Terri said, I'm sure you'll be there to help take care of that beautiful little baby either way. Your temps are looking good. 

Mischief - Ugh. I'm so sorry that you're having some bleeding. I hate that it sometimes has to be such a difficult road, even when you finally get that BFP. Praying for fantastic HCG results. Fx Fx Fx and :hugs:.

Radkat - Man oh man - 8 days is a lot wait, huh? Glad that you at least have a 4-day weekend to break things up a bit. How are you feeling?

Driving - Hope those Maternit21 results come back great. It's good that you'll be on vacation - hopefully it'll help to distract you somewhat. Where are you going?

Fezzle - I'm so happy that things are moving along for you! And that's great that you might have 2 chances in July. Can't wait to hear how everything goes.

Moni - Hope AF comes along for you soon. :hugs:

Katie - Hope you're having a great vacation!

Erose - Where have you been girl????? Hope everything with your IVF is going OK!

Vjean - How are you feeling? What's new with you?

Wish - Miss you twinnie!!!!!

Hi to everyone else!

Still no temp jump this morning. I imagine it'll happen tomorrow. My AF started pretty late at night this time around and was a bit light so I'm wondering if I'm actually only 14 DPO today. Either way, I guess it doesn't matter so I should just leave my chart alone, right girls??? The important thing is that we got some more BDing in last night and I'll try to again tonight so hopefully the timing will work out.

EDIT: DH didn't get the job. I feel so bad but he still has a job so he just has to shake it off and move forward I guess. :(


----------



## Mischief

Doc called and my levels never improved so se doesn't think it's viable. She said we could try again right away, so now I'm just waitin for AF.


----------



## Blueshoney

Oh mischief im so sorry.


----------



## Radkat

Mischief, that sucks. I'm really sorry. Big :hugs:.


----------



## kfs1

Mischief - I'm so unbelievably sorry. I know you must be feeling a roller coaster of emotions right now. Sending big :hugs: your way.


----------



## Wish4another1

Mischief 
I am so sorry :/ big :hugs: to you


----------



## terripeachy

Mischief-Wait...did she say what your levels were? Doctors don't get to think. They have to report back with facts. No one asked her if the pregnancy was viable. You asked for your numbers. Your temperature is still high and I think you just have a slow riser. Keep temping, ok? I sound angry because I am...I think you have a good shot. :growlmad:

kfs1-Oh no!! So sorry for your DH. That is just terrible. He was so excited about the opportunity. Is he doing ok? Yeah, I guess shake it off, and hope for another position around the corner.

I'm about to go get my bike from the shop and then watch soccer and THEN go to the Orioles game again, but I just got my protocol for IVF, and I will basically be taking the month of July off, and the egg retrieval and transfer will be early to mid August depending on how everything grows. I'm getting pretty excited about it. I picked up my BCP last night and I will start taking them this Friday. 

For anyone that gets bored easily, you can stop reading now. hee hee. I am to take the BCP for 21 days. Sometimes it's a shorter period depending on what your doctors say, but since I have two vacations in July it's going to be difficult working around them with appointments and such. So...I do the BCP for 21 days. During that time, I have to get a saline HSG (basically) and a mock transfer (July 16). They will do a pretend embryo placement, and take measurements on a stick of my cervix (?) to find out exactly where to put my blastocyte once it's fertilized and 3 to 5 days old (I think 5). I will also be going to an IVF class on the 17th and I think hubs will go with me. It's about 45 minutes long and it's an individual class. I decided to pass on the $45 injection class because a)I'm a smart girl and can watch videos and You Tube and figure out how to inject myself and b) I have done the injections for IUI, so I'm feeling confident. I realize that I'm already spending an arm and a leg, so what's 45 dollars, but for me, it's called dinner out. HA!!HA!! Once I finish with the pills, classes, mock transfer, I take a few injections (TBD exactly how much and which ones), and then I will get monitored by ultrasound every day for X amount of days until my follicles are the right size. THEN, I do the trigger shot in my butt, and then I go in for egg retrieval around August 7-11. 3-6 days after that I go back for the embryo transfer and WAIT....

Ok..the bored ones can come back now. So..I'll be pregnant by early September!! hee hee. I'm having a spring baby, ya'll!! hee hee.


----------



## Wish4another1

Kfs - awe TWINNIE so sorry about hubby not getting job BUT I have a feeling you guys will be having a baby instead so the job will be a blip on the road :hug:


----------



## Fezzle

Mischief- sorry about the results! I hope this is just a sign of your body getting into gear though and you're one of those people who gets pregnant more easily once your body has figured out how!

kfs- sorry your DH didn't get the job!


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri- I read every word jut saying!!! Have fun on your trip!!! Wave as you go by Illinois!!!! A Labor Day BFP!!!! Yay!!! Maybe your baby will be born on your birthday!!!! Woooo hooooo!
:hug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Mischief sorry if this does turn out to be a Chemical but like u said earlier NOW U know U CAN so Do!!! :hugs:

Terri have fun on your trip

Kfs1 sorry DH didnt get the Job but maybe something better is waiting around the corner!!


----------



## moni77

Mischief- so sorry...

Terri - I like the plan and am hopefully not farbehind! 

Everyone else - FXed...


----------



## ttcinseattle

Mischief, big hugs! I'm totally with Terri though - what was your actual number? It didn't go up *much* or it didn't go up at all? I refuse to give up hope til you're actually out. 

Teri, love your attitude - a spring baby! How lovely :) And definitely the best time of year to be pregnant. I'm ninjaing Erose's thread for info on you two and this whole IVF thing. I'm actually familiar with a lot of it, because like Katie (I think it was Katie?) I was an egg donor in my younger days. I've been meaning to ask, are you allowed to have sex while you're on the stim meds? I certainly wasn't (and since I wasn't trying to get preggers and had about two dozen fertile opportunities growing in there I was way too scared to!) but for those who are trying to get pregnant I've been curious if they say go for it. 

KFS, I'm so sorry DH didn't get the job. It really felt like he was going to! Obviously he was high on their list. Maybe something will open up in the near future that they'll keep him in mind for. I hope he's not too bummed, and that baby news is around the corner to perk him up!

Driving and Radkat, excited to hear details soon about your test results/ultrasound appointment. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## VJean

Mischief, I'm so sorry the news wasn't better! I was really hoping this was it for you. Make sure you are taking care of yourself! 

Kfs1, that stinks DH didn't get the job, but like others have said, there is something bigger and better waiting for him! I hope he doesn't take it too hard!


----------



## VJean

So here's a proper update on me: I had my 6 month cardiologist appointment today, and it went well. I was worried that he'd want me to do another echo, but he said everything looked (sounded?) great! I'll only see him again while I'm pregnant if I feel like I need to. Otherwise I won't go back until January! :happydance: it was a big decision for us to risk another pregnancy, but now we are so glad we did. 

Aside from being exhausted due to my work hours, I feel great! I need to remember to take my vitamins or I feel a little blah, but other than that I can't complain at all. 

I've made a lot of progress in the baby's room and hope to finish most of the bedding this weekend. For those that asked, we are doing a golf theme. DH is a huge golfer and I think he is more excited about the room than me! Our walls are dark gray and accent colors are navy, green and turquoise. The crib will be white, but isn't in the room yet...I'll attach a few pics: 

This armoire was plain pine wood, so I refinished it in a soft white. I found the knobs at Hobby Lobby and I love them. They look like hose bib knobs. DH had the golf prints, and they are from one of his favorite courses near where he grew up, Coeure d'Alene, Idaho. The colors for the room came from these prints. 
https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/imagejpg9.jpg

I found this dresser on Craigslist and it started my love affair with chalk paint! (Not to be confused with chalk board paint, as I had to remind DH numerous times!). I had to go to Austin to get it, but I love it! I took the lamp from my guest room and painted it turquoise. The changing pad cover in gray chevron will match the crib sheet.
https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/imagejpg4.jpg

We made this shelf from a free pallet and painted it with olive chalk paint. I painted the letters on top, and made the little canvas blocks that spell "BIRDIE". I purchased the adorable golf hat and golf cleats from Etsy. Love them! The other items were things my DH had in his office at work. The print is from the same course in Idaho. The baby's middle name is Daniel, after DH's dad. (Yes, I got his first name from Keegan Bradley, for those that follow golf) :winkwink:
https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/imagejpg1-1.jpg

I made the "K" canvas and the curtain. We found the antique golf club at an antique show. It's all wood with a leather grip. Super cool find!
https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/imagejpg7.jpg

Bottom view of the curtains. The crib skirt will use these fabrics also. 
https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/imagejpg6.jpg

Well, you've probably seen enough pics. :haha: I'll update y'all again on the room when I get my crib in there and the bedding done! Thanks for reading this far, if you've managed to!


----------



## Sis4Us

Love the room Vjean very cute!!!

Oh and yes on the other kinda of chalk paint I usually make my own I havent really bought any but I might for DHs office love the look on your stuff!! :)

Katie Driving , Vjean and Radkat I need EDD so I can update the front page I hope I'm not forgetting anyone been a Lil out of it for2 days!!! :shrug:


----------



## Radkat

Katie - Enjoy the rest of your vacay! 

Driving - I'm sure you're results will be good. Where are you going? As always, jealous of others vacations. 

Nessaw - I'm so glad AF showed her face. Finally! :thumbup:

Fezzle - Sounds like you've got a great plan for moving forward. 

Sis - It's great that you are supporting your niece. It's so hard to do that when TTC, esp TTCAL. Hang in there, sweetie. She's lucky to have you. BTW, my EDD is 2/16/14. Fx we get there. 

Terri - Your regular nurse sounds great. Makes a big difference if they've been through the process, I would think. Nurse Susan sounds like a dud. Hope she isn't around for long. Fx AF doesn't mess with you too much. Yay for moving onto IVF. I love your positivity. I'm sure this will be the ticket! :happydance:

Kfs - Thanks for sympathizing with my US wait. In reality, it's really not that long, but you know... It feels long. Really sorry DH didn't get the job. Keep up that BD since your temp hasn't jumped yet. 

Wish - HI! Hope things are good in your world. :hugs:

Moni - How nice that you and Terri can be IVF buddies. That seems helpful. 

VJean - Maybe I missed/don't remember your heart problems. Was it something with your daughter's birth? Regardless, I'm glad to hear that everything is OK. And your nursery is adorable. Very impressed.

OK, here's my weirdness for the day... I have a kind of ache in my lower abdomen. Before I even got my BFP, I had it on and off and wondered if maybe I was developing a cyst. It feels like it could be in the area of my ovary. The pain comes and goes but yesterday and today it's been a bit stronger. Of course, I googled ectopic and I don't *think* that's it bc I haven't had any bleeding and the pain comes and goes, but still it's in the back of my mind. So my question for anyone who has had a cyst... Does the pain come and go, or is it constant? I'm really hoping this backs off and I can just have the US tech take a look next week. Ugh. :wacko:


----------



## moni77

ttcinseattle said:


> I've been meaning to ask, are you allowed to have sex while you're on the stim meds? I certainly wasn't (and since I wasn't trying to get preggers and had about two dozen fertile opportunities growing in there I was way too scared to!) but for those who are trying to get pregnant I've been curious if they say go for it.

We are definitely encouraged to BD. I am sure you were told to abstain because you were growing those eggs for someone else. My sister also donated when she was younger - her son was conceived shortly after so we all think some of the fertility meds were still in her system.

Great pics of the room!!


----------



## VJean

Radkat, I developed post partum cardiomyopathy (also called peri partum when diagnosed during pregnancy, but my doc missed all the signs). Basically, it's super rare, congestive heart failure caused by being pregnant. Some women never recover and require a pacemaker or heart transplant, some women require meds for the rest of their life, and then some women are lucky like me- 5 different meds for almost a year and then recovery. Most cardiologists are old school and recommend that you never get pg again. There just isn't enough women that have it for there to be enough information out there. My cardiologist is AMAZING! He was fine with us having another baby as long as I passed my stress echo. I have a 25% chance of it occurring again, but so far, so good! By this point in my daughters pregnancy I was already in distress. This time has been a piece of cake.....knock on wood!


----------



## VJean

Oh, Radkat, I forgot...I had horrible ovary/cyst pain with this pg! Like I wanted to use a heating pad so bad! It lasted a couple of weeks and then went away...only to be replaced by round ligament pain. :haha:


----------



## Fezzle

Love the room, VJean!

I have to wait until 4pm to call for my blood test results. I'm not expecting any issues with the viral ones- the main thing is if the progesterone test showed that I ovulated or not. If I did, that's obviously great, but if not, at least it's another issue on my record for the referral. I was hoping AF would start by tomorrow though so I could get my Day 3 tests done before I go away- if she comes next week, I'll have to wait until the next cycle to get them done. Though if I didn't ovulated, who knows when she might come, especially since I had a few days of spotting and that might have been it!


----------



## terripeachy

One more day at work and then I'm free! I only have one thing to do today though, so I plan to bust it out early in the morning and play all afternoon. hee hee. I even dressed up today because I'm feeling good! AF will probably on her merry little way by the afternoon, getting my eyebrows waxed, and then putting all my stuff on my bike! Yeah!

ttcinseattle-The fertility place told me we can only BD unprotected during the birth control part, and then while taking the stims we have to do it protected. I say 'why do it?' HA!!HA!! Unless there are some random condoms around the house, we'll probably just be on break for a while.

Vjean-Wow...your nursery looks so nice. I love the golf curtain rod and all the blocks. That's nicer than any room in my house. I have a feeling my nursery will be white with white accents. hee hee. And maybe a giraffe wall hanging and that's about it. :shower: I am so boring. Well, I do like block paintings so I can do something like that. The chalk paint looks really cool too. Thanks for the ideas.

Fezzle-Only because I want you to get your CD3 bloodwork, do I hope AF shows up. You are getting closer and closer to your BFP. I feel it.

Radkat-Please step away from the scary google. You can look up pictures of flowers and nurseries, but you can't look up ectopic and miscarriage. STOP IT!! hee hee. VJean had a little pain, and everything is cool. Hopefully in one week you'll know that your body is just stretching. I hope that's all it is. fxfx.

Erose supposedly had her egg retrieval yesterday so she's probably out of commission for a day. Hopefully she'll swing back over here and check in. I'll send her a note.

moni-I'm glad we're on the same schedule. It'll be nice to have someone I know going through this at the same time. We'll get the scoop from ERose though so we'll be prepared for those oil butt shots. Ugh...our shots have gone from kamikaze and buttery nipple to oil butt. :rofl:


----------



## kfs1

vjean - I hadn't heard about your heart problems, either. That's so terrifying, you poor thing. I'm so happy that everything is going well this time. Huge hugs to you and your DH. And, I absolutely LOVE your nursery. A golf theme is so cute - you're so talented! I love everything - the armoire, dresser, and the pallet shelf. You and Sis really have some great decorating skills. I, for sure, do NOT. :)

Rad - The pain with my cyst was definitely on and off. (That is, until the day it "twisted" or whatever it did which hurt a lot.) But, before that, it was a dull pain that was definitely on and off. It doesn't sound like an ectopic to me. The way my doctor explained it to me, you would definitely know if it was an ectopic and the pain would not go away but would continue to get much worse. Try not to worry, hun - I'm sure things are fine. :)

Terri - Soooo happy that you're almost on vacation! :happydance: Hope you have a GREAT time which I'm sure you will. DH and I had to use condoms the month after my MC and it was no fun. I forgot how terrible condoms are. Thanks for the info on erose. So amazing! I'll have to try and stalk her on the other thread.

Moni/Terri - I see 2 (or more) babies coming in August/September. :) So great you're on the same schedule.

Fezzle - Hope that witch gets here soon! :growlmad:

Mischief - Again, I'm so sorry but like the other said, try to get those numbers. Hopefully the doctor was just being overly cautious (or idiotic). :hugs: 

Hi Sis, Wish, TTCinSeattle, Blues, and everyone else!

AFM: Thanks so much for the well wishes for my DH. He was upset at first but he's honestly fine now. They went with another candidate who had actual kindergarten experience (which my DH does not) but STRONGLY encouraged him to apply if anything else should open up. The chances of that this year are highly unlikely of course but I'm sure that was encouraging and either way, he did great so he can't really have any regrets. We're so happy and fortunate to both have full-time jobs, not to mention our health, great family and friends, so really, no more thoughts wasted on that job. :)

On the TTC front, STILLLLL no temp jump. BDing has unfortunately now turned from fun to forced (as it usually does during fertile week) so I'm hoping to get one more round in tonight and PLEASE PLEASE can I have my temp jump tomorrow? This is very late in my cycle so I'm a little worried about that as well. DH is going to the urologist today (finally, after 2 canceled appointments), so I'll let you all know how that goes. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Radkat I had a lot of aching around my ovary too I think it's just the CYst forming for baby!!! :)
My niece is due 2/14 Valentines day !!

The dog woke me up At 4am and my temp was 98.2 but when I woke again at 6 it was 97.9 so idk what temp I should use!! :shrug:

Happy hump day All!!!

I hate the Triggers U Always 2nd guess that line!!! :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Guess I will test in the Am and compare I just Dont see it NOT being the trigger but Miracles happen Every Day!!!

The trigger I did was only a 5000Iu they sent me by accident so it should only take 5 days to get out of your system !! :shrug:


----------



## Driving280

Mischief - I am so sorry. I hope you are Ok. Had one of these last year and it was sad...

Vjean, you are brave and that is indeed scary. Heart issues are no laughing matter. Take care of yourself! Also, gorgeous nursery :)

Terri, you are the funniest, and I *loved* your description of the IVF protocol. You should write a book. Have fun!

Radkat, stop googling or soon you'll have every disease there is! I have worked very hard to stop googling miscarriage and I still lapse sometimes but do what I say... 

Sis, my DD is 1/23/15. FX...

Myself, still pregnant and already looking fat but not pregnant yet. Great. Ok, hubby thinks I am showing - last time I did not show until about 20 weeks - I only told at work at 21 weeks (I had just started a new job and did not want one of the early conversations to be, umm, a week after I started here, I got knocked up... but everyone ended up being super nice about it). I am also doing the 1st trimester screen next Tue and then flying off to Europe that evening (Scandinavia). I have family there so it will be very relaxing and with built-in childcare... 

My DS room is pretty much entirely from Ikea (yes, I also happen to like the style; Nordic roots) and if this one comes home, then there will be the old Ikea crib in our room and a changing table/rocker/stuff in the small extra bedroom that I am currently using as my wardrobe. I'm not much into decorating baby rooms - my DS room now looks very cool, but that's because he's demanded to have posters and pictures and a purple wall (which I am resisting). So I'll keep my wardrobe just a little longer...


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I took a FRER and I don't see crap so I'm guessing it's the trigger don't know why I even let me self get Excited !!! :nope:


----------



## Mischief

My hcg at 14dpo was 21, and then when she tested again at 17dpo it was 20. It's sad, but I understand that sometimes it's just not meant to be and that nature knows best. We're going to jump right back in and try IUI again next cycle. Right now I'm off of progesterone and waiting for AF, and will do another hcg blood test to make sure it's at zero on Monday. I'll do Clomid on days 3 - 7, and a scan on day 10 just like before. At least now I'm familiar with the process. I have no idea what our chances of success are with another IUI, but I want to believe if we could do it once, we can do it again!

The sad thing about a chemical is that you still have grief, but nobody knows. So the family is all here and wanting to eat out and chit-chat, and I just want to put my pjs on and go to bed. :( I feel guilty for wanting people I rarely see to leave me alone, but... dang it, people! Leave me alone! :(

kfs1, I'm sorry your hubby didn't get the job. I hope he'll have a happy school year where he is, and that he'll find another opportunity soon!

Fezzle, It looks to me like you ovulated, and I hope your test results confirm it. Isn't it annoying when we can't figure out if we've started a cycle or not??? When everything depends on CD 3 or CD 10 or whatever I absolutely _obsess _over whether or not it's spotting or AF. The things we have to worry about!

Radkat, I hope you find out what the mystery pain is, and that it's nothing serious!

VJean, Your room is lovely! Thanks for sharing!

Sis4Us, My husband makes his own chalk paint - the "real" stuff is so expensive! He used it last week to finish a buffet he built for the dining room and it looks amazing! Fingers crossed for your test!!!! :dust:

terripeachy, Thanks for sharing the IVF info - and no, it wasn't too much to read! I've been really curious about it. I still wonder if we'll try it. Have fun in SA! It's HOT here now, but I love the riverwalk and all the history. Be safe!

:hi: to everyone I missed. I hope all is well!


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> Well I took a FRER and I don't see crap so I'm guessing it's the trigger don't know why I even let me self get Excited !!! :nope:

Are you seriously testing at 6dpo??? Stop that! You're still in! :dust:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-You crack me up...I hope that line comes back! Keep testing!! hee hee.

kfs1-Sorry your BD'ing is now forced, but you guys are working on your miracle, so keep at it. HA!!HA!! Put on your sexy lingerie tonight. I bet your temperature will jump in the morning.

Driving-I'm going to miss the results from your scan and to say 'bon voyage' so I'll just say it now. Have fun with your family. Oh..and my sister said that once she had her second kid she started showing earlier and earlier, so maybe that's why you have a little pooch. I bet you look adorable. Now I'm going to have to reread what I wrote since you were laughing. Hmmm...I guess I am constantly laughing at myself, but I never realize that others are laughing too. Clue #1 of nerddom-you laugh at your own jokes.

Mischief-Oh...I'm so sorry. :hugs: I was thinking that your nurse/doctor was just being a debbie downer. I guess it's not viable, and I'm sorry that you have to entertain when you're feeling like a blob and just want to huddle in the corner with bon bons and cookies. I am happy to hear that you're jumping right back on the horse. IUI is not as bad as one would think and I'm hoping the same happens with IVF, although I'm a little nervous. I ordered my prescriptions today and there are a boatload of things coming my way in a few weeks. For now, I'm just chillin' with the BCPs. It's packed and ready to go.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea I know but w that temp dip this Am and test laying around I did plus like last month I want to know ASAP so I can stop taking some stuff I'm taking!! :shrug:

The Walmart 88&#8364; at 10 ish had a pretty dark shadow but the FRER this afternoon was white!! Guess we will see what Tom brings


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> Yea I know but w that temp dip this Am and test laying around I did plus like last month I want to know ASAP so I can stop taking some stuff I'm taking!! :shrug:
> 
> The Walmart 88 at 10 ish had a pretty dark shadow but the FRER this afternoon was white!! Guess we will see what Tom brings

I'd do the same thing. :)

My temp was high again this AM, but our AC went out last night, and in this Houston heat... ugh! I hope tonight it'll be nice and cool! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

I totally expected to NOT see anything I think that's why I'm so Frazzled!!! :nope:


----------



## Radkat

VJean - Wow, I'm so glad you're OK! Kudos to your dr (and you!) for knowing that you're strong enough for another pregnancy. Thanks for your experience with the cyst. I'm hoping it goes away soon. 

Fezzle - Fx for good test results. :thumbup:

Terri - Yay! It's vacation time! Have an amazing time. :cool:

Kfs - Thanks for the support on the cyst thing (or whatever it is). I'm sure all is well. Oh and I agree with Terri, break out the lingerie. That always helps when BD is getting boring. 

Sis - I hope you get a clearer answer on your hpt, but 6DPO is sooo early. 

Driving - Have a great time in Scandinavia. Sounds great to be someplace so different and have some help with child care! 

Mischief - I'm sorry again about the chemical. I can't believe you have to have try to entertain when you're dealing with this. I'd beg off with a headache/stomach bug, whatever and go to bed or watch some TV in your room or something. I'm glad you're able to see the next steps of moving forward.

My work day is almost done and off for 4 days! Yay!


----------



## kfs1

Sis - step away from the FRERs. Too early!!!! You still have a chance, girl. :)

Driving - happy you're feeling pregnant, even if you're feeling a little big cause that's a good thing. :) Good luck at your scan next week. I'm soooooooo jealous of your trip. Where are you going exactly?

Mischief - I'm so sorry for the low HCG. I know you said these things happen but I know it's still emotionally draining. It sounds like you have a plan, though, which is great of course. Fx to you as you move on to your next IUI.

Terri - I believe you're off on your trip now. Have a great time.

Hi everyone else! Happy 4th to all U.S. folks.

YEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH. Finally got my temp jump this morning. Wow. Once this pack of advanced OPKs runs out, I think I definitely need to switch to the regulars. Too many flashies messing with my BDing schedule. :)

DH survived his first urologist appointment. He said he was "violated" and that "the doctor should buy him a drink." :) Basically, he gave him a full examination and did an ultrasound. He found a potential varicocele (which could be causing his low counts) but he want to do some bloods and another SA before moving forward. So, all in all, we're moving forward!!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Yeah for the temp. jump. Finally! Glad your DH got his appointment done and over with and I hope he doesn't have the varicocle, but it's best to find out now. See how progress makes us so happy. hee hee. It's the little things.

I'll be leaving shortly, but I will be reading while I'm away. I'll post when I get to TX because I will have time to sit down and chill. Have a great holiday all!


----------



## garfie

Still stalking ladies

Well with my chart - not much else I can do:haha:

Terri - Enjoy your holiday :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Have a good trip Terri and Be safe!!!

I know I test early but with my short LPs I get a +++ by 8-10dpo but I'm not testing anymore it's just the trigger and I will get over it!!

Garfie I hope Ur body figures things out soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

My blood test results won't be back until tomorrow (hopefully), so still waiting to see if I ovulated. FF took away my crosshairs, but I feel like the weather here has made such a difference to my temps, I don't know how accurate any of them are! But, I am feeling like it was an anovulatory cycle now.

But the good news- OH's blood tests are done now too, and he's got a kit for his SA. It was a 3 month waiting list for the NHS, so he's just paid for it (£90) and is waiting to hear when they want it. I'll have to ask him later what instructions they gave him to prepare!


----------



## Fezzle

kfs- glad you got your jump and can stop BDing! I hope any issue with your DH's sperm is an easy fix!

Sis- you are too funny with the early testing! 

garfie- I hope your cycle ends soon! I'm worried I might be headed into a long one now too.

terri- have a great trip!

Mischief- I hope you have a cool night! I think the weather here has been really messing with my temps. It's been hot out, but because of that we've had the window open sometimes and I'm not sleeping under the duvet so I actually wake up colder than usual!


----------



## nessaw

Mischief am sorry about the chemical. Hugs xxx


----------



## Mischief

Fezzle, I hope your test confirms O. This last cycle I was certain that I didn't ovulate because I could not tell from my chart (I actually cried and blubbered about it!) but now of course I'm certain that I did! I wonder if PCOS/Metformin messes with our temps...? I don't know if your doc has talked to you about this at all, but I am far more likely to ovulate when I stick to something like the South Beach diet and get exercise most days than I am without those behaviors. I almost think it's more effective for me than Clomid! 

My cycle started today, but the doc needs a negative hcg blood test before I can go back on Clomid. I went in for it today (with the holiday it was my last chance until Monday - too late for the Clomid... but possibly too soon to be negative!) and I should hear from them today. If it's negative we can go ahead for this next cycle. I can't believe I've gone from praying for a positive test to praying for a negative test all in the same week! The other changes she's making for this cycle - I'm going from 50mg of Clomid to 100mg, switching from Ovidrel to Novarel, and then from 100mg of progesterone to 400mg. She's also suggested strength training instead of jogging, so I'll change that as well!

I hope everyone is well! :hugs:


----------



## Mischief

Well... the doctor's office never called back with my results and now they're closed until Monday for the holiday. So I guess this cycle is off. :(


----------



## Sis4Us

Been there mischief I always Od on A Holiday!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Mischief- my Dr hasn't said anything about that, but I've already tried to cut back on carbs and get back into running so I hope it helps! Sorry the timing hasn't worked out!


----------



## Sis4Us

:shipw: Happy 4th Of July to my US ladies!!!! :drunk:


----------



## Fezzle

So annoying- I just called for my results and the lab didn't do my Day 21 test! I have no idea why not either, but the receptionist said I'll have to do it again. So I have no idea if I ovulated or not now and will have to do a pregnancy test tomorrow before I go off to summer school for a week. 

They did the other tests though- for HIV, syphilis, chlamydia, hepatitis, rubella and probably more I can't remember and those are all negative/normal at least (the rubella one showed that I'd been vaccinated).


----------



## Mischief

Fezzel, that is annoying! Fingers crossed for your test!!!

Happy 4th to you too, Sis!

My doc texted me late last night when the lab finally called her with my results. I'm good to start Clomid tomorrow and will have another IUI soon!


----------



## kfs1

Happy 4th Sis, Mischief, and all of the other U.S. ladies.

Mischief - Happy you're able to start on the Clomid again so soon!

Fezzle - that's so annoying. I'm so mad for you! :(


----------



## nessaw

Hi guys. Quick question. Have been taking 25mg (or whatever the unit is!) Since cd2. Today is cd6. The cbfm asked for a stick and it's low fertility. Last time I was on clomid it went straight to high (although I was on a higher dose). Was really hoping it would just fix me and get back to normal. :-(


----------



## Fezzle

neesaw- I don't know much about Clomid, but 25 seems low- I thought most start at 50 and go up from there. 

BFN for me today. I don't think I ovulated and wish I had the test to confirm it instead of wasting a test! I'm off for a week to work at a summer school. Good luck to all of you still in this cycle!


----------



## nessaw

Fez I self diagnosed 25mg as didn't want to take too much. Was on 100mg previously. Just wanted enough to kick start the system. Maybe I should up the dose if it doesn't work.


----------



## Sis4Us

Clomid and Femera are E blockers so u need to stop it and hope that u O a few days after !!!! FX Neesaw!!!

Had a house full of BIGS yesterday I mean a houseful I think it was 17 by the end of the Fireworks and had one kid try to follow my son from the store after he told him there was no room and the poor kid got in an accident !!! :nope:
Hope he realizes No means No now !!! Nobody was hurt thank goodness but it was a crazy start to the day!!! :drunk:


----------



## terripeachy

Just checking in girls! Had some bike trouble in Lake Charles, LA, but I limped my way into Beaumont, TX. Will make the trip to my destination tomorrow with a duct taped shift handle thingy. Ugh! More $ out the window when I just had my bike in the shop before I left. Hope you are doing ok.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - That stinks that you had motorcycle trouble. I hope you made it safely to TX and that you're having a blast!!

Nessaw - As Sis said, I hope that you O soon. Fx and hugs to you. :hugs:

Fezzle - Sorry for the BFN. Huge bummer. :hugs:

Sis - Whooooa. Quite the jump there. :) I see that you tested but it's still early!! Step away, girl! :)

Hi everyone else!! Where has everyone been???

Nothing much going on here. Zero symptoms and wacky temps. Although, I did drink a little bit this weekend and had erratic sleep for sure. Just going with the flow this month. Of course I'll be upset if nothing happens but I feel good that I will be able to move on to IUI next month if need be. Headed down to SC to visit my mom for a week tomorrow night. Cannot WAIT to have some time off from work. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

My thermometer finally Died so I'm not sure on my temps and since I keep getting Negatives I'm gonna say its the norm!!! 98.2

If I get a BFP it always shows by now!!! Oh well DH is taking his Supps so maybe next month!!! :shrug:


----------



## nessaw

Cd8 and got a high on cbfm. Looks like the clomid did the trick. Fx it turns peak in a few days. Scared I jinxed getting pg by ordering a bigger wedding dress!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Been out of town for about a month visiting DH's fam, and DD #1 going to a girls camp. Today is her 12th birthday. :wacko: No one knows we are TTC'ing and I didn't want to be seen posting on TTC boards, so have been taking a little break. We head back home tomorrow. Last time I posted I was about to o. That cycle didn't work out, and I'm now in the next 2ww. Not feeling too positive about this cycle either. My expectations are lower now after DH's SA. Still tried anyway because you never know when a miracle will happen. He won't take the fertilaid you guys mentioned either. :cry: The week after we get home, I guess it's next week now, I want DH to go in for his 2nd SA and schedule the consult with my RE. If the results are the same, I'm kind of expecting him to suggest iui after reading about you others in the same boat. We'll see what happens. Whatever happens, I hope the dr can figure out something that will help us. Just wanted to pop in and say hi and let you know I'm still alive. lol 

Congrats mischief! :happydance:

Katie ~ I'm glad your baby is ok. What a scary yet amazing experience!


----------



## Driving280

Hi all - nothing much new here. Going in for the early screen tomorrow morning... also, will have to redo Maternit21 as the dr's office messed up my blood sample. GRR. And tomorrow night, leave for vacation... Yay, and will try not to think about all the pending tests...


----------



## Radkat

Kfs - Ha re: DH saying he'd been violated. Guys have no idea. We're used to dr's being all up in our stuff. 

Terri - I'm so sorry you had motorcycle trouble. I hope you got it fixed and are safe. Hope the trip was great!

Sis - Your 4th sounds crazy! I'm sorry you're feeling out this cycle. I hope next one is the one!

Fezzle - I can't believe they didn't do the Day 21 tests. That's what you were there for! How annoying.

Mischief - So you got the clomid in time? Fx for this cycle.

Momof3 - Definitely still try. You never know. I'm sorry DH won't take a pill. Always kinda annoying with all the stuff we do. Happy bday to DD and I'm glad you're alive!

Driving - How did they mess up your Maternit21? Just forget to do it? Annoying. Definitely don't think about tests and enjoy your vacation.

Hi to Garfie, ERose, Seattle, Moni, Blueshoney, Wish and all the others I'm forgetting.

Anxiously awaiting my first US tomorrow.


----------



## Smiles013

Hiya ladies....

Terri... Hope you made it safely to TX, sorry about the bike trouble. 

VJean....LOVE the room and the name. Ours will be a K as well and middle name for boy is Daniel and Danielle or Daniella for a girl. We have yet to pick a first name. Lol. Eh....we have time right? Lol

Erose.... How are you doing?

Today I officially became the mom of a teenage girl! My daughter turned 13 today, lord help me! :haha: I swear it doesn't feel like 13 years have passed. Amazing how fast they grow up but I haven't aged one bit. :haha:

Hope you all had a wonderful 4th.


----------



## moni77

Hello all - hope everyone had a nice weekend (holiday weekend to those in the States). 

Just stopping in - still no news for me - still waiting for af...


----------



## Sis4Us

Moni so sorry AF hasn't show WTH!!!! :nope:

Mischief FXfor IUI #2

Momof3girls hope your Dr can help u out and maybe u need to bride DH like I did to take the pills!!! ;)

Driving so sorry about the test but hopefully the Vaca will help time fly!!!

Radkat FX for U/S !!!

I got a new thermometer today so we will see what my temp is in the Am!!! :haha:

:hi: to everyone else!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

As u can see my temp took a Dump this AM just waiting for the :witch:!!!!


----------



## kfs1

Sis - Am I going crazy or didn't I see a temp jump on your chart yesterday?? Booooo on the temp drop. :growlmad:

Momof3 - Don't let your husband's SA results upset you too much. It only takes 1 little guy to fertilize that egg and you have a plan in place to move forward when you get home. Were you able to get some BDing in on your trip? Just curious - why won't he take fertilaid? My DH is definitely slack about it but I've been trying to get him to take at least 1 a day. He's going to have another SA in a week or two so I guess we'll see if it made any difference. If your doctor suggests moving on to IUI in the future would you be open to it?

Driving - Good luck today! Check in and let us know how everything went before your trip.

Rad - Good luck to you, too, today! Can't wait to hear about your U/S.

Smiles - Happy Birthday to your daughter! :cake: Wow. The teenage years, huh? God bless you. :)

Moni - I hope that witch shows up soon! :hugs:

Look at my stupid temps ladies! Up and down and up and down. Uggggggggggh. Anyway, I'm leaving for SC tonight. Visiting my mom at the beach for a week and I'm soooooooooooooo excited to get away. I'll be checking in this week for sure though. :)


----------



## Smiles013

Well...went for my regular 2 week check up and the dr ended up making yesterday my last day of work. He said " don't take this the self way but you look horrible, your skin tone has a greenish hue to it" So the anemia coupled with the dizzy spells and sciatica made him yank me out. He wanted to pull me June 9th but I negotiated more time by working at home but yesterday he wasn't trying to hear that at all. I asked could he make it effective Friday so I can have discussions to transition my responsibilities?" and he said " NO! It's today that's it". So on his prescription he wrote "'pregnancy anemia with sciatica, out of work NOW, Left side bed rest 2 hours 3x a day and IV iron infusion to start immedietly" which I start today. My first thought was " I have to lay around and do nothing for 6 hours a day?" :wacko: But I'll gladly do it especially if it means bringing a health baby here closer to my due date and not early. It also gives me time to clear out stuff in preparation for all the baby's stuff at least.


----------



## Driving280

Smiles, yikes! Hope you feel better.

Had my first trimester screen today and all looked very reassuring! Low risk for chromosomal defects and size/heartbeat just on target!


----------



## Sis4Us

Smiles listen to the Dr I know it's hard believe me Im not a lay around person either but U both need the rest!!!! :hugs:
Feel better Momma

Driving glad everything looks good!!!

Kfs1 yea I was guessing what the thermometer said but changed it back to my Norm have fun on your trip!!!


----------



## Radkat

Moni - I'm sorry you're still waiting for AF. Have you had long cycles like this before? Does you dr know? Would he bring it on since you have IVF scheduled or no? Hope the witch flies in a solves the problem. 

Sis - Sorry for the temp drop. It's probably too much to blame on the new thermometer. Bummer. 

Kfs - Hooray for a beach vacation! Enjoy your time off with your mama. Get some good relaxation in. 

Holy cow, Smiles, your dr is not messing around! It's so hard to slow down, but it sounds like it is best for you and the baby. We have a friend of the family who was on bed rest (like all day, only get up to go to the bathroom) for the last 3.5 months of her pregnancy. She said she almost went insane. At least you don't have to do that! Good luck. Get some good movies. 

Driving - Hooray for a good scan! Go on your vacation in peace. 

Terri - Are you OK? Are you stuck in TX? Hope all is well.

So my scan was good. LO is measuring right on the dates, "strong" heartbeat. Flapping it's little not quite arms. Looked like a penguin. Definitely breathing a sigh of relief. Doing the genetic testing in 2 weeks, results 5 days after that. Another scan 2 weeks later, and if all's well, then we'll be announcing. :happydance:


----------



## Wish4another1

Radkat - Congrats on your scan and I am happy for you that everything is looking spot on!! YAY!!!:dance::dance:

Moni - what is the deal with the missing AF!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad: I hope she turns on her damn GPS and finds you so you can move on!!! :hugs:

Driving - YAY for another good scan!!! I am so happy for you!! this is your sticky bean!!!:hugs:

Terri - hope you are having some fun in Texas!! Everything is bigger there you know :winkwink: lol

Sis - yeah for new thermometer - boo for temp drop :growlmad:

Smiles - this is a direct order from the army - STAY IN BED!!!! relax... don't be lining up all those home projects!!! don't make me come down there!!!!!!!!!!!!! :gun::gun:

kfs - :hi: twin sista... don't be fretting about those spiky temps... BFP charts all different... and this one is FX gonna be yours!!! HOH here for you!!! not to be scary twins and all...but I leave the 23rd for Charleston SC... our lives are kinda spooky!!!:saywhat:
much love and enjoy SC!!!

PAGING EROSE!!!! no word from her since her ET on Sunday... FX lady... she could be the next BFP!!! [-o&lt;

:howdy: to all the ladies I missed... not hating...just cant keep up!!! :hugs:

AFM: best I can tell its O week... not temping, not taking my supplements - HOWEVER - am trying out the SOY... uhmmmm TMI alert...wow has my CM increased... shocker ladies!!! I feel like im slip sliding around down there... :rofl::shrug: usually CM is scarce... not this week... I am hoping that is a good thing... 
DH has decided to take his "vitamins" again... I am being cautiously optimistic...but can't quite get myself to start temping again... but will start :sex: every other night (if I can get the DH to play along) through the weekend... 
doing my best not to stress about things TTC related...but its never gone from my mind... you girls know how it is...
much love to all - I'll be :coffee: :book::tease:


----------



## moni77

This is longer than ever before - but remember they gave me that HCG shot the week AF would normally come - so I figured it would be delayed 2 weeks - going on 3 now. BFN last night btw. Doc is aware - if still nothing by the end of the week I'll go in next week for labs and scan to see what is going on.

On the genetic issue - hubby's labs again came back inconclusive for the enzyme, the gene was negative - so the chances of passing on the disease is a lot smaller (prob like 1 in 50) but doc wants us to meet with a genetic counselor to make sure. We have that meeting scheduled for next Friday.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## kfs1

Driving/Rad - so happy to hear that your appointments went well. What great news!!

Sis - grrrr about your broken thermometer and your temp drop. :(

Smiles - wow. Stay off your feet for sure! I know it's hard but totally worth it for your health and for the little one!

Wish - so good to hear from you twinnie. Miss you for sure. I think it's best not to temp until you're ready but I'm happy that you haven't given up hope yet. You deserve a bfp girl!!! And whoa about your trip to charleston. We really are twins.

Moni - good news about the genetic testing! :) Really hope that witch comes soon.

In SC ladies. Couldn't find my stupid thermometer this morning so no temp today. But I had a great day at the beach! :)


----------



## garfie

Moni - don't you just hate long cycles :cry::cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mischief

Smiles, Find yourself a good series on Netflix and the time will fly by! Good luck!

Moni, Sorry about the inconclusive results! I'm sure it will work out fine and you'll feel more confident after you meet with the specialist. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

I feel the witch on her broom just wanted to update u ladies b4 my week B4 Vegas I will be running like a Mad woman!!! 
I will try to check in in the wee hrs or AM!! 

Moni hope the specialist can help clear things up!!!

Wish :hi: so happy to hear from ya hey my Dr just sent me a email Vetrans get a discount probably the one they already told me about and there is a IVF special might have to call and see what's up!! ;)

Terri hope u r A OK and haven't melted in this heat man it's Hot and Vegas will be hotter :nope:

Well I have to :dog: the steam cleaner is coming and solar screen guy then off to tan and the Gym!!

<3 to <3 Ya Ladies!!!


----------



## nessaw

Driving and radkat-fab news.
Smiles-take a load off and enjoy! 
Moni hope you get closure soon on this cycle and the testing.
Sis sorry for afs approach. Enjoy vegas.
Hi to everyone else.
Afm finally got a peak today on cbfm. Dtd the preseed last 2 nights then will do tonight and following 2 and then keep our fingers crossed. Feels good to be back in the game! X


----------



## ERosePW

Hi ladies! I know I've been a bad girl and not been updating on here in a while. I've kept my IVF thread up to date, but even that one, I miss days at a time, because I haven't been spending quite as much time on the threads lately. I'm not sure what it is... the IVF process was cumbersome and exhausting, and also some days I let my mind get the best of me and start to worry too much, so I stay off the computer. Anyway, I did do a lot of catching up, reading through, and while I certainly can't reply to everyone at this point, I want you all to know I think about each of you daily. I've gotten too close to this group not to think of each and every one of you. :flower:

Anyway, I'm in wait mode at this point... I had my egg retrieval last Tues, and then a 5-day transfer on Sunday. I'm excited, but also nervous. I was so excited leading all the way up to it, and now i'm letting negative thoughts get into my head. But I just keep telling myself, it's gonna work, its gonna work, its gonna work. And if it doesn't, I have several frozen embies that I can do a frozen transfer with next time. So, not the end of the world. But I still cringe at the thought of getting a BFN after this. So, it's gonna work, its gonna work, its gonna work.

I'll try and stay caught up better now! At the very least, I'll read the updates, even if I don't post a lot.


----------



## nessaw

Erose how exciting! Sending you lots and lots of sticky vibes. How many embies did you have transferred? X


----------



## Katie Potatie

*Terri? * Calling Terri. How dare she go on vacation and spend time doing something other than writing on B&B. 

*Smiles*&#8212;Oh my Word! I&#8217;m so sorry you are pulled from work, but I&#8217;m glad the Doctor is advising you to do what&#8217;s best for you and baby and not mincing words or instructions. You ARE NOT to be doing things around the house woman! If you can&#8217;t work from home, you can&#8217;t be cleaning out closets and such. NO!! And best wishes with your new teenager! One of my best friend&#8217;s daughters just graduated from high school. I remember going with my friend to the doctor&#8217;s office to get a pregnancy test and it seems like yesterday. And that positive pregnancy test is on her way to college. Time flies. 

*Driving*&#8212;What wonderful, wonderful news about your scan! Not such great news about them losing your blood test. Anyway, I really think your baby is here to stay. You are almost out of first trimester. It&#8217;s highly unlikely things will go awry now. I&#8217;m sure the blood test results will come back fine, too. Big Yay!

*Kfs1*&#8212;A beach vacation sounds absolutely delightful. And being around family is great for the soul, as I&#8217;ve expounded before. It really is though! Yeah, your temps are on a roller coaster this time, aren&#8217;t they? So, when do you test for this cycle?

*Moni*&#8212;Where is that AF?? Good gravy it&#8217;s gotta be frustrating! I hope the meeting with the genetic counselor goes well. Too bad you haven&#8217;t gotten affirmative results but it sounds like things are better with the gene being negative. As I've said before, I wish I could fast forward a month for you!

*Wish*&#8212;Glad to hear from you again! Hope you are doing well during this sorta &#8220;break&#8221; but that cm situation sound very good. Very good indeed. Of course, O and BD are never gone from our minds even when we are on a break. Dialing back the TTC &#8220;crazy&#8221; is sometimes the right thing to do, but it&#8217;s never cleared right out of our minds. And looks like DH is starting to slowly get back on board with the pressure off now. Seems like that happens a lot&#8230;when we turn off the crazy, they are more interested again. Ying and Yang or something like that! Good stuff! 

*Radkat*&#8212;I was so happy to see your little raspberry ticker and to read your u/s results were great. &#8220;Flapping its little not quite arms. It looks like a penguin.&#8221; Had. Me. Rolling. Please post a pic of your penguin. So fun!

*Sis*&#8212;Totally understand being a busy bee before a trip. I swear, getting ready and packed for a vacation is so much work, you need the vacation to recover from it. And if you are like me, I want the house cleaned, too, before we leave so I don&#8217;t come home to a wreck. Excited to hear about your Vegas experience!! You deserve a fun vacation for sure!

*Neesaw*&#8212;Very glad to see your optimism returning and to know you are back in the TTC game. Such good news!

Erin&#8212;Glad to hear from you again! Can&#8217;t believe you are in the IVF two week wait, which is probably a lot more nerve-wracking than a normal TWW, but it holds so much more promise!! I sent a prayer for your little embie. Are you going to test early or wait for the blood test? When? When??

*Sis and VJean*&#8212;I forgot to say that I LOVED your rooms. Oh my word. So good, so good. You girls have skills and I&#8217;m genuinely impressed. VJean, before I forget to tell you, I told my Mom we were going to name the baby, Hadley, if it was a girl and she didn&#8217;t seem to like it. Then I quickly said, &#8220;But we may call her &#8216;Haddie,&#8221;&#8217; and my Mom brightened up and loved it. I don&#8217;t see what the big difference is, but she loved &#8220;Haddie.&#8221; So, if we have a girl, we&#8217;ll probably be calling her &#8220;Haddie" because you mentioned it was your daughter&#8217;s nickname. Lol.

I know I&#8217;m missing a bunch of people, but I didn&#8217;t go back very far on the posts. So, hi to everyone I missed!

*AFM*&#8212;I&#8217;ve been checking in on the thread, but was on vacation so I wasn&#8217;t participating. Visited my family in Michigan and announced the pg to a lot of family members, which was fun. Except for telling my Dad, who genuinely thought I was joking about being pregnant because he assumed I was too old to have another baby. I was like, &#8220;What am I? Grandma Moses??&#8221; He was happy when he realized I was serious and he started crying, so I forgave him for his blatant display of age discrimination.

Anyway, wouldn&#8217;t you know, the day we started driving up to Michigan, I started brown spotting again after a nice break of seeing nothing but pee on the toilet paper after wiping. I swear, I cannot escape the spotting. Well, I hated seeing it and having to go back to the maxi pads (which, might I remind you, my lady parts are very angry about because they are irritating them), but I wasn&#8217;t scared since I have the doppler and baby is thankfully, fine. I called my doctor&#8217;s office and told them about the spotting and the doom and gloom nurse who called me back said my doctor wanted me in for another u/s that day. When I explained I was out of town for a week, she said, &#8220;Well, let&#8217;s schedule you for an u/s as soon as you return. Good luck to you. I hope everything works out.&#8221; So, that was a reassuring way to end my conversation with the doctor&#8217;s office. They suck. 

Had the ultrasound this Monday and baby was great, grew a bunch and was flipping around, hb solid and nothing suspicious going on with my innards. Spotting stopped again. They suspect it&#8217;s still just remains from the old hemmorage being pushed out as the uterus grows. Still can&#8217;t have sex though. My poor husband. 

I&#8217;m off the progesterone now and it feels GREAT!!! It made me so loopy and tired. Doctor assured me that the placenta has taken over and the pills really don&#8217;t have any effect either way at this point. She said it doesn&#8217;t hurt to take them, but they aren&#8217;t necessary. Since baby has grown and it still healthy, the placenta is doing its job. Still think that initial P drop was a lab error though.

Also, I thought I saw boy parts on the pics from Monday&#8217;s ultrasound, but I found out that at this stage, the parts look similar and it&#8217;s hard to tell. I&#8217;m kinda happy about that, only because I didn&#8217;t want to know the gender that way. Too anti-climatic. We&#8217;re still going to wait until our 20 week ultrasound for the big reveal. I&#8217;m pulling for boy, DH for girl.

I'm writing a long recap because I probably won't be on here too much over the next month as I'll be back in Michigan spending the summer with family and I'm hopeful not much will change in my world over the course of the next few weeks. FX! But I'm so looking forward to reading what's going on with everyone else. These really are some exciting times for so many. <3


----------



## Radkat

ERose! I'm glad you posted. We were all wondering about you. I'm sure IVF is quite a process, but stay positive! It'll work, it'll work. Fx! :thumbup:

Nessaw - Hooray for a peak! Very exciting. Keep up that BD!

Sis - Sorry you feel like AF is around the corner. When are you heading to Vegas? Hope AF can get out of the way before then. Have SO much fun!

Wish - I'm glad you checked in too. Extra CM is a great sign, as is DH taking his vitamins. Hope you can get that BDing in! 

Kfs - Hope you're enjoying the beach. If you're not, it's your own fault! :haha:

Moni - Sounds like the risk is pretty slim, but a genetic counselor is a good idea.

Hi to Garfie, Mischief, Terri and the rest!


----------



## ERosePW

nessaw, we had two embies put in, in the hopes that at least one of them will stick around. :) I'd love for both of them to stick, but obviously we'd be just as thrilled to get one at this point! 

Katie, thanks for the prayer! You're so sweet. We'll take all the prayers we can get. Sorry about that brown spotting, ugh, you poor thing! I'm happy that everything is going so great though!!! I loved reading your story about telling your dad, ha! If I had one child already, I can guarantee my silly dad would probably have the same reaction as yours since i'm old, haha! They just don't get it sometimes. But since I don't have any, he and my mom know everything we've been going through. Although in his old-fashioned mind, he probably still thinks I should've started younger! Whatev! I do love him dearly. Oh, and I don't go for my blood test until the 17th, but I will probably test on the 15th. I saw online that a lot of women do HPTs and get BFPs much earlier than that. 6-10 days after transfer. The latest I saw posted online was 9 days after transfer, and that's technically 14 days from the day they took my eggs and fertilized them. So I'll try it. ;)

Radkat, thank you for the kind words! I've missed you ladies. :flower:

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies....I am taking it easy but I have to say getting 6 hours of bedrest during the day is harder than I thought. Lol. 

Wish... No need to come up here, I don't want any problems with the Army! :nope:

Katie... Sorry to hear about your spotting, but glad to hear everything is going well. Gotta love that doppler plus being away from home and being able to check is a big plus. 

Erose.... Remember positive results, I believe this is it for you be or one or two. So you just keep nothing but positive thoughts and vibes around you. 

Tomorrow we go for our 3D/4D ultrasound and I'm super excited. We decided to bring our mothers as well so it'll be cool to see their reactions. I'm hoping the little one cooperates and is awake and active but before that I am going to pamper myself a bit and get a much needed mani/pedi! 

Happy Friday eve everyone.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Erose yes I have seen as early as 4 days past transfer but she had twin girls!! :)
How exciting keep positive it's gonna happen!!! 

Katie so glad everything is A OK do U have a pic u should be able to tell from the nub but it has to be a nub shot!!
Hope u get your BOY!! :)

AFM well the :witch: showed as I was cooking a feast for my bigs last night my Neice has been requesting my food since she craves something every day and she likes my cooking!! :haha:
So hopefully AF will Be long gone B4 Vegas we leave Thur AM!!
I'm just so afraid my Mom isnt going to be able to keep up w the Dogs and Boys and I'm gonna come home to a wreck!!! :nope:

Happy Friday to ALL!!!!


----------



## Blueshoney

Smiles - So sorry you have been put on bed rest. do you have netflix? Definitely jump into a new show! Supernatural I think has 9 seasons on netflix. That would take you to your due date!! 

Driving and Ratkat- So glad your u/s went well! 

Katie-Wow so glad you have the doppler now so the spotting doesn't scare you anymore. I think if I ever get a BFP I will get the doppler as well. 

Erose- i HOH that you will get your BFP!!! Keeping my fingers crossed you get both embies. Twins are the best! 

AFM-Ugh so frustrated. I was supposed to have my HSG yesterday but apparently the scheduler messed up so I didn't! So my doctor order ALL the fertility exams, including an SA for DH. So sad I still don't know if structurally I'm ok but at least now we will know all our fertility numbers.


----------



## terripeachy

Just checking in girls! I'm in Little Rock, Arkansas on my way back home. My bike is fixed (a $20 part from the dealership), and away I went! hee hee.

Still taking my BCPs and prenatals. Looking forward to getting home and starting my IVF class, and the mock transfer....I'll be home Sunday afternoon!


----------



## terripeachy

I'm home!! 3464 more miles are now on my bike! Yeah! hee hee.

Now back to your regularly scheduled posting. Sis-I hope you haven't left yet, but if so, hope you enjoyed your vacation!


----------



## Fezzle

I'm back from my summer school (and then a camping trip)! No more long trips planned as our focus now will be packing and moving and unpacking. Tomorrow the survey will be done so hopefully things will move quickly with the new house after that.

AF finally showed up in all her glory after about 5 days of spotting last week. I'm on CD5 now so the good thing about her being a bit late is that I can get my Day 3 blood test done today since they said any days from 2-5. Hopefully they'll actually do them all! Then I'll try the Day 21 test again in a few weeks. OH is doing his SA on Fri morning, so that should be everything they need for the referral now. Fx everything actually gets analysed.

This cycle I'm not temping or doing OPKs- the only thing I've changed is that I'm also taking FertileCM now. Also, now that the World Cup is over, we can have more weekday sex!

Hope all of you are doing ok! Glad to see all the pregnant ones are still doing well. ERose- I have my fingers crossed for your transfers!


----------



## kfs1

Super bummed this morning because of my temp drop even though I could already feel AF coming. Looking back in this month, with DHs count issues, I think we started too early because of those stupid flashing smileys so by the time we actually got to O, we had already bd'd so many times!! Plus my cycle has been 26 days since my miscarriage and I'm going on day 28 today.

Anyway, totally moving on to IUI this month. I can't take this anymore. :(


----------



## Wish4another1

:hug: kfs my twinnie... I'm sorry about the temp drop and pending af arrival :-/ 
Hope you can treat yourself today!!!

Welcome back Terri and fezzle!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-welcome back!! Hope all continues to go well with the packing and moving. Moving is a necessary evil, but I hope it's not too difficult for you. I understand not temping/taking OPKs as well. sometimes you just need a break! I laughed about the World Cup being over and now weekday sex. Awesome.

kfs1-Oh no!! :hugs: :hugs: I hate seeing that drop. But..you know I do understand your frustration at this point. Onto IUI!!! That has to be the answer, even though I thought for sure this would be your month. Make sure you talk to your insurance so you are prepared for the costs. I just got the call over vacation about my IVF costs. I have to say that I am REALLY happy my mom left me with inheritance money. However, I did tell hubs that it's seriously time to buckle down. And..I'm glad I have good insurance. Now, if one time is the charm, I'll really be psyched. :friends:


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm still here just busy busy busy my Neice has been here almost every day cuz I think I comfort her about the baby maybe she doesn't feel So Aline and lost since its not my 1st Rodeo!! :haha:
She is going for her U/S and pap today so FX everything is still good!! :)

Waiting on my NEW Washer and Dryer :laundry: I think I'm more excited about them than my trip :rofl:

Gotta call the Solar screen peeps and get my screens started hopefully they will be installed when we get home!!!

Gotta tan every day and getting a Massage and Facial Tue Nails done Wed already got my hair did will try to attach a pic it's Ruby Red!!! :)

Kfs1 sorry about AF on the side lines hope IUI does the trick for ya!!

Terri UR telling me Bout the IVF that's why I haven't took the plunge we have to much to fix around here 
DH is talking about cashing out some of his investments though so maybe w the discount we can swing it!! ;)
Is your DH still taking the FertilAide

:hi: everyone I'm here until Thur Am then off to Vegas!!


----------



## Radkat

Katie - Glad you got to see a great US of the baby doing flips. Enjoy your vacation!

Smiles - How did the 3D US go? Those things are so crazy.

Sis - Sounds like you're getting yourself all dolled up for your vacation. Yay! I'm interested in your solar panels. If I owned and had the space, I would totally do it. Glad you can support your niece - sounds like she needs it. :flower:

Terri - Welcome back! That sounds like quite a trip! Glad you've got your finances worked out for IVF, but I understand buckling down. 

Kfs - I'm sorry about the temp drop, but it sounds like you have a better idea of when to BD for next month. Or are you doing IUI right away? 

Fezzle - Welcome back. Sounds like you have a lot on your plate with moving, but you're moving ahead with your and DH's testing. That's great!

ERose - Hope you're doing well.

Hi Wish! Glad you're checking in!


----------



## moni77

Glad everyone is doing well!

AFM - AF FINALLY arrived yesterday - with a vengence. I have day 3 scan/labs scheduled for tomorrow so hopefully starting BCP tomorrow night. This is perfect timing for starting the injections the day after I get back from vacation!

Meeting with the genetic counselor is Friday - but I do not expect it to change our decision to do the IVF.


----------



## Sis4Us

My Ruby Hair!!! :)

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/287a0ea883d88b02c71dd1ac533ac8a8_zps57cb45aa.jpg

Well my Neice didn't get good news NO <3 I'm so crushed for her she was finally getting excited!! :cry:


----------



## Sis4Us

Radkat it's just Solar screens basically big black out screens over my picture windows cuz our Electric is killing us!!!
Would love to get solar panels though and not pay Electric!! ;)


----------



## Smiles013

Terri and Fezzle....heeeeeey, welcome back!

Blues...I will have to check out that show as soon as I am finished with season 2 of Orange is the New Black. Lol. Oh and I'm pissed for you that the scheduler messed up, very frustrating. Don't they realize how important these appointments are and that they involve windows of opportunity? 

Kfs...sorry about the temp drop BUT I do hope the IVF works out for you. FX and positive vibes sent your way.


----------



## Smiles013

Sis...so sorry to hear about your niece:cry: It's good that you're there for her and can share your experiences with her and relate to what she is going through. Big :hugs: to her

Oh and the hair....work it girl ( 2 snaps up) love it!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-This looks so much different than your wedding hair, but I LOVE IT!!! I agree with Smiles-You better work! hee hee. I am so sorry about your niece. :hugs: to her. I'm also glad she has you to talk to about this. :cry:

Smiles-Do you like Orange is the New Black? I'm debating whether I want to rent the season or not. I'm still catching up on Orphan Black, which is also excellent if you like clones. #cloneclub. hee hee. 

moni-Hope your bloodwork is stellar tomorrow. I am SO looking forward to your IVF process. This is it, chickie.

AFM-The fertility center called and said that before we go forward, we have to have one more SA for hubs. UGH!!! you know he hates those things. Luckily we had a fabulous party last night (did we ever), and hopefully he can get an appointment for Thursday since he needs a several day hold.

Sad news...my grandfather passed away yesterday afternoon. I got home around 3, and got the call from my sister around 3:30. I was supposed to visit on Friday night, but an 855 mile trip in one day was just too much with the heat, so we stopped early and then headed east instead of going an hour north. Plus, we wouldn't have made it in daylight and he's in the back woods, and I don't know my way well enough to go in the dark (plus risk of being hit by deer/possum/dogs/who knows what lurks in the night). Hindsight is 20/20 as they say, but what I wouldn't give to wake up earlier on Friday and get a head start. My family reunion was supposed to start on Sat., so everyone has their plans already to be in TN, but we were going to have an early 100th birthday party at our 40th family reunion. So, instead of a birthday party, we'll be having a celebration of life. It's just terribly sad all around. He was a great man.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

kfs ~ yeah, we got some bd'ing in during my fertile time while on vacation. Had a three day hold before trying hoping that will help the numbers, and tried a day before o day. Not sure why he refuses to try the fertilaid. I'm thinking he thinks it'll be a waste. :shrug: he hasn't told me why exactly, just doesn't want to.

ERose ~ Good luck to you! I hope this IVF cycle works for you! :thumbup: double FX that you'll get your twins.

Terri ~ So sorry about your grandfather. :hugs:

Sis ~ Sorry about your niece. :hugs:

:hugs: to those that recently got af.

Hello to everyone else. *waving*


----------



## garfie

Well ladies I'm back from t in the park (a big music festival) and still she's not here (thought she might have put in an appearance by now) any chart stalkers:haha:

Terry - so sorry to hear about your grandad BIG :hugs:

So I deff need a catch up - but sadly there is a mountain of stinky washing needing doing (his not mine) :winkwink:

:hugs: ladies

X


----------



## kfs1

Terri - so sorry about your grandfather. Hope you're doing ok. My DH has to get another SA too. I feel your pain. :(

Sis - so sorry about your niece :(

AF is here. My pity party is over. Even though I only gave it a one month try since my surgeries, I'm really thinking I should still move right on to IUI this month. What do you ladies think?


----------



## terripeachy

garfie-Hey chica!! It looks like you may have just ovulated on CD65. Notice the rise and increased temps? That's the best I got, but I hate that you haven't had the witch show just yet. Funky! Glad you had fun at the music festival. 

Momof3-What's up with these dudes? I did check my hubs Fertilaid bottle, and it's getting lighter so I guess he's taking it. I'm over it though. He's either going to do it or not. He knows I'm serious though, so he better be taking it! he is really upset about having to get another SA. He's like 'You just came back home and now I have to have a 3 day hold? Do you WANT to punish me?' I said 'I wish I had known we needed another one because you could have done it right after I left.' It is what it is.

kfs1-Sorry for the witch, but on a serious note, if you're going to do IUI, you need to call the doctor TODAY to get your Clomid/Femara and get your CD3 bloodwork. Maybe you can get it ordered and to your house stat. Otherwise, you may have to wait one more round, and that would be an inconvenience.


----------



## Sis4Us

:hi: Doing My AM check in!!!!!

My Neice is going again today she said the tech yesterday was an idiot FX they find something good and she can move forward!! It's already been such a roller coaster for her!! :(

Kfs sorry about AF I would move to IUI if it's possible u should be able to get your scan and pick up Ur E blocker from Walgreens or whatever pharm u use then order your trigger since u won't need it for a few weeks!! GL

Erose how are things going??

Think I'm gonna butter DH up in Vegas and get him to give the green lite on IVF!! :devil:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Kfs ~ Sorry about af. :hugs: I say try for the iui. :thumbup:

Ok, so we tried anyway the past two times I O'ed since finding out about DH's poor, pathetic, low count sperm. Just to give it a what the heck try hoping for a miracle, but not expecting anything to happen at all. So the past 2ww's have been non looney totally expecting af to come. Well, at 11 dpo today, I'm officially looney and starting to be hopeful enough that if af comes I'll actually be more disappointed than last month. Last month didn't cry at all when she showed! At 8dpo, so last Sat, I had some pink spotting in the am, and brown spotting in the early afternoon. I thought, "Great, my LP this month is going to be shorter than my usual short LP of 9 or 10 days." Put on a pad and all waiting for af to come full force. Nothing since! I have two different progesterones. Suppositories that keep af away even when I'm not pg, but have to be refrigerated. Then a pill form I can take by mouth with water that doesn't have to be refrigerated, but even with taking it, af comes right on schedule with a short LP when I'm not pg. The pill form kept me pg with #2 and 3. I took the pills with me on our vacation so I wouldn't have to worry about keeping the suppositories cold while driving cross country. So, pills it is this month. My LP's are never longer than 10 days with the pills, and today is 11 dpo, so af should come today. No sign of her whatsoever. There's still a chance she could still show up today since the day is still young. But as long as there is no sign of her, I'm looney. Esp with the spotting at 8 dpo. I'm starting to wonder if it could have been implantation. But I've never had ib before, so it's not typical for me. I've also started feeling extremely exhausted a couple days ago, but that could also just be from traveling. Looney now, but too afraid to test at this point!


----------



## kfs1

Oh man momof3 - sounds promising to me. I'm getting excited for you. Fx fx fx!!!

Terri - thanks for your words of encouragement. Love you girl.

Sis - good luck with your niece.

You're right ladies. On to IUI it is. I'll be home from SC tomorrow so I can get my day3 bloods Thursday. When exactly do I have to start taking the meds again? I have the scripts at home but can't remember. Guess I should call my RE, huh?


----------



## terripeachy

Momof3-Yeah, sounds really exciting. Get a test, and then you will know for sure. Wouldn't it be crazy if this time worked??!! Crazy awesome. hee hee.

kfs1-I had to take my clomid CD3-7, but I know some people take it CD5-9. I would call the RE now so you know whether you need to rush out and get it when you get home, or you can get it the next day. Love you too, cutie! I forgot you were on vacation. Enjoy the time with your mom/family.


----------



## moni77

Terri - sorry about your gpa...I know that is rough. Hubs and I planned a day trip to visit my gpa and he passed away that morning before we got there - so I know how that is. :hugs:

kfs - I was day 3 start on clomid as well.

sis - hope your nieces scan went better!

AFM - I just picked up the BCPs!! :happydance: I start tonight, take the last one on Aug 1st and go in for a scan on Aug 5th (I fly back in on the 4th - so this is the timing that I wanted!!) I have to pay by Monday - so that will be a little tough - but we had it saved up - but yikes $12K is the biggest check I have ever written!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Any update on your niece? I hope everything is really ok. I'm scared because you haven't updated though. I know you also have a lot going on for your trip, though, so I hope that's all it is. 

moni-Yeah, that is a huge check. They want my money next Thursday when I go in for the bloodwork. I know tomorrow when I go for my mock transfer, they will probably be asking me for a residual balance from IUI, so perhaps I can put that off until next Thursday as well. I will tell them that I don't have my checkbook with me. :jo: hee hee. That's great that the timing is working out exactly how you wanted! Woohoo...you better have the most fun you've ever had on your vacation because when you get back, it'll be all business.

:wave: to everyone else!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Moni ~ Good luck with your ivf cycle! I'm glad the scheduling is all working out for you. :thumbup:

AFM~ Still no sign of the witch. I sure hope she is not playing some cruel joke on me and end up making her entrance as I'm about to test. The longer she keeps staying away, the more hopeful I get.


----------



## Sis4Us

Momof3girls FX for U!!!

Moni yay for everything lining up!!

AFMN (afmNiece) still no <3beat she goes back Mon for more bloodwork and she took my list of test to have done so the dr was very impressed !!!
She just wants to know WHY now so we are sad but both determined!! :cry:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Sis ~ More :hugs: for you and your niece.


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Good luck buttering up your hubs for IVF. If he can get a new truck, you can get a new baby. :) And again, so sorry for your niece. Onwards and upwards. Have a great time in Vegas! Hope you win lots of money, too.

Momof3-Good luck this morning. fxfx for a faint line!

AFM-mock transfer for me today at 11:30. I hope it's not painful, but even if it is, there's nothing I can do about it. It's supposedly a short and sweet procedure, so I hope that's the case. One more week of BCPs and then I'm just about on my way. :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

How exciting Terri I'm sure it will only be a pinch!! GL

Well it's my last day B4 Vaca and my list of ToDos is pretty long :nope: going to get my Mani Pedi this AM then w my BFF to look for shoes since we've been told its a BUTT Load of walking!! ;)

My temp is already down so I might Actually O in Vegas!! :shrug:

Happy Hump Day Ladies!!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Well it's af for me after all. What a tease she was coming a day late. At least I didn't waste a test. On the upside, I had an 11 day LP. A little longer, but is still too short to sustain any pregnancy without P sups. Not sure what the 8 dpo spotting was about though. :shrug:



terripeachy said:


> kfs1-Sorry for the witch, but on a serious note, if you're going to do IUI, you need to call the doctor TODAY to get your Clomid/Femara and get your CD3 bloodwork. Maybe you can get it ordered and to your house stat. Otherwise, you may have to wait one more round, and that would be an inconvenience.

So, is iui always done along with using Clomid? Just curious since iui is all new to me, and looks like this will be a world I'll be getting into soon. I figured that since I o on my own, they'd just do the iui when it is near my o time. :shrug: Looks like we're going to call the RE today and see about scheduling the 2nd SA for next Monday. DH didn't want to do it this week. Wanted time to rest up after the trip so that being overly tired didn't make the results inaccurately worse than should be. Whatever. If doing an iui means I need to take Clomid first, then doing the SA this week or next makes no difference. Either way, all wouldn't be done in time to make this cycle an iui one.


----------



## terripeachy

I think because of our age, they will definitely put you on Clomid or Femara. My doctor thought I O'd on my own too, but I guess if you take Clomid/femara, they know exactly when you are going to O, so they can schedule you for your IUI. I know some places do timed intercourse or natural IUI (without meds), but with your hubs counts, I would think you need all the help you can get and they will probably do the clomid/follicle boost (ha ha)/trigger shot to give you the best chances. If you call today, you may be able to get started this cycle (since you have done some preliminary stuff). The results for his SA are immediate at my place, so if he gets his test done Monday, and then in a few weeks goes in again for IUI, it'll be ok.

Not sure if being tired affects sperm results. That's a new one.


----------



## terripeachy

Here's the latest for those that are going to need help!

My mock transfer was very similar to an HSG. They used the iodine to clean everything out, put in a catheter with numbers on it (like a ruler) to measure the "cavity." Once they get the measurement, they insert the vaginal probe and shoot some water into the cavity to make sure everything is cool and take a few pictures. It took about 10 minutes, and had a bit of sharp cramping, but it was bearable. I guess because I felt that sensation before when doing the HSG. Good thing hubs has his sperm analysis in a few days because again they said no intercourse for 24 hours. Check. hee hee. This is going to be a lonely time for him because I don't really want to use condoms. The doctor, of course, said everything looked good. I still can't fully trust him because he is always positive. This is the same doctor that was in a bad mood when I had my ultrasound last time.

Anyway, I also asked about ICSI versus regular IVF, and the nurse explained that with regular IVF, they put each egg in its own well in one petri dish (we make petri dishes at my plant, so I get that some of them may have various wells). Then, they take a concentrated amount of sperm and stick it in the well with each egg, and hope that one sperm fertilizes the egg. Then, they transfer/freeze the ones that fertilize after so many days. If they find that none are fertilizing, then to go to FICSI, which is a rescue program. Not sure what the f stands for.

For ICSI, they hold the egg with a suction tube (or something like that), pull out the one best sperm available and shock it to slow it down a bit. Once it's sedated, they shoot it INSIDE the egg, and hope for the best. A lot of people are using this now because the chances are better for those with low counts or poor morphology/motility. It gives the sperm a boost. My doctor is probably going to go right to ICSI, but it's going to be a game day decision, she said.

Currently, the schedule is 8/7-8/10 for egg retrieval and 3-6 days later egg transfer. It's getting exciting, that's for sure. My meds should arrive on the 24th or 25th of July, and I start taking them on the 27th. :wohoo:


----------



## kfs1

Momof3 - what a huge bummer. So sorry. :hugs:

Sis - sorry about your niece again. Have a great time in Vegas!!!!

Terri - thanks for all of that info! So interesting and informative. I'm so happy that everything went well today and that you're all set up and ready to go. I can't imagine how "real" this must now be feeling. :happydance:

I got back from SC this morning and already had my ultrasound and picked up my Clomid to start tomorrow so I'm ready to go. I have to take the Clomid for 5 days and then I go back in next Wednesday and Friday for follow-ups. This is my first time using any meds. Any side effects I should know about? Hubs came to the appt with me to get some bloods taken for his urologist and to test for infectious diseases. My doctor has been nothing but socially awkward with me but my hubs had her talking up a storm! I couldn't believe it. She actually seemed somewhat human!


----------



## moni77

Sorry Momof3 and to sis' niece!

Sis - get Vegas ready for me - I'll be there next Wed - and if you are interested in pool (billiards) at all check out the convention center at the Rio - the BCA tourney started today and will have the individuals playing over the weekend - I am going out for the team tourney. (not playing this year - since I thought I wouldn't be able to even go!) If you like pool though - it is neat to see 300 pool tables in one place.

Terri -- yay!!!


----------



## kfs1

You're a pool shark moni?!?! Awesome! :) Have fun in Vegas and good luck with IVF!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-I took the Clomid at night and didn't have any side effects. Are you taking 100mg? Glad you were able to get everything done today. Mission accomplished. Interesting about your doctor seeming normal when your hubs was there.


----------



## Fezzle

Momof3- sorry about AF

You too, kfs- good luck with the IUI!

terri- sorry to hear about your grandfather. thanks for sharing all the info!

sis- sorry to hear about your neice. Hope you have a great trip! Your hair looks great!

AFM- the lab ran all my Day 3 tests and all came back normal! Last time (which was about 4 months ago), my LH and testosterone were high and my ferritin was low. Now, everything is in range. I think it's due to the metformin and iron pills- ever since I've been taking them I've had periods again somewhat regularly. I just got my results over the phone from the receptionist in the treatment room so haven't spoken to my Dr- I guess I'll wait until all the results are in for that. I'm still curious, but also a bit scared, to know what my FSH result is, even if it is 'normal'. 

OH has his SA tomorrow morning and I still have my Day 21 test (again) on the 30th- that should be all we need for our referral, but I'm feeling more confident now that as long as OH's sperm is ok, we might have a chance naturally now.


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-Oh that is great news!! I'm glad the medicines are helping you, and now you can get the referral that you need. Such good news!


----------



## kfs1

Fezzle - great news! Yahoooo. Fx for your DHs SA tomorrow.

Terri - I'm taking 100mg of clomid. I'm following your lead and I'm going to take it at night. :) Really just worried about mood swings and hot flashes (since I'm already hot all of the time)!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Hopefully you'll be fine. I wish I had a hot flash. I'm always cold. I attribute it to no hair, but I was cold before that..It's just my nature.

Hubs and I went to the IVF "class" today and it was fine. She just put the schedule on a calendar versus having it in list form, like I already had. I like the list, especially because her calendar was a generic Day 1 start at 1st of the month. Since my meds/such start in the middle of the month, I don't like looking at it that way. Whatevs...hubs did find out that he can do his donation at home, so he was happy about that. Ugh! What a baby. If he's happy, I'm happy. He needs a total of about 20 sperm max (well, depending on how many eggs I have), so I think he can get that whether he's at home or in the clinic. :haha:

I did find out that they do assisted hatching for anyone over age 39, so yes, I will be having assisted hatching, which makes me feel better about everything. She said that I respond very well to the medication in the past, so she was feeling pretty positive about everything and so was I. They will do the 5 day blastocyte transfer if I have several embryos that make it to day 5. If on Day 2, they see they have plenty, and Day 3 something significant happens where they all start failing, they will do an immediate transfer on Day 3. This will make me sad because if something significant happened overnight, will the remaining two really have a good chance of survival? Highly unlikely.

She also said that because I'm a positive responder, they may not need to push out the days so much. You stim for 10-12 days, but if I'm doing better than expected, I may not have to do the shots for so long. That would be cool, although I paid for a ton of meds. Catch 22. HA!

All in all, another positive day. I'm feeling really good about things right now. Except for the fact that I was so eager to leave work, I left my BCPs right at my desk. I'll have to go back to work tonight to pick them up. Minor inconvenience. Let's get this party started...Oh, and speaking of parties...no unprotected parties after 7/24. Boooo...


----------



## Radkat

Moni - I'm glad AF came along and your moving right along with IVF. That's great!

Sis - I'm sorry about your niece. On a lighter note, enjoy Vegas with your rockin' red hair. 

Smiles - Love OITNB. Amazing characters. Have you found some other shows to watch? 

Terri - I'm sorry about your grandfather. It sounds like he had a long, full life though. Always hard. I'm excited about your IVF. It's nice that hubs can do his sample at home and that you'll some assistance with your hatching. Bummer to no unprotected parties. Overall, sounds really great! :happydance:

Wow, Kfs! You waste no time. Good job for moving quickly on the IUI. :thumbup:

Momof3 - I'm sorry AF is a tease. Witch, indeed.

Fezzle - Your tests sound great. I'm glad you can get your Day 21 tests soon too.

AFM - Nothing much to report. I'm hoping that the nausea is lessening overall. I've got my blood test to check for chromosomal issues on Monday, then my parents are coming into town Wednesday. We're not telling anyone until we get the results from the blood test and get the 12 week ultrasound. So we'll see how observant my parents are. I'm quite sure my mom will suspect. No wine, a bit bloated. We'll see. :haha:


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies,

I broke down and logged in from my computer instead of replying from my phone and I have to say it's sooooooo much faster and easier...whoo-hoo!

Terri....so sorry to hear about your grandfather :cry: Did I read that right? He was turning 100???? Wow, God bless him. :hugs:
Oh and super excited about your IVF :happydance: reading what you wrote about the mock transfer and the procedure itself was interesting. It truly is amazing. Boooo on having to use condoms BUT its for a good cause. Just think once your preggers you can use any left over condoms for a water balloon fight...:haha::haha:

Rad..I found out they are canceling OITNB and I think after September Netflix won't air any of the episodes anymore. :growlmad: I'll have to find something else to watch after I finish watching all of season 2. 

Sis...again, sorry to hear about your niece, I hope she gets some answers. :hugs: Oh and have a kick ass time in Vegas! Get your hubby all juiced up and then convince him to do the IVF :haha:

Moni....excited about your upcoming IVF as well. Sending positive vibes and thoughts your way. :hugs:

KFS...I vote go with the IUI as well. Let's get you a BFP! :hugs:

AFM....the 3D/4D ultrasound session went well. The baby was not 100% cooperative and kept it's hand up over his/her face for 99% of the time and refused to move about and wake up so the tech had me drink some cold water then walk around a bit and brought me back in after she did another scan. Nothing! the kid was still laying there in the same position with his/her hand over it's face. So she had me leave again so she could scan another person and this time they gave me a Coke. I guzzled that and walked and sat and waited and the baby was moving all around and I thought "great, we got some action" we go back in and this kid is STILL sleeping with the hand over the face. So the tech felt bad and offered for us to come back since we only got a few pictures without the hand but before she sent us on our way she asked if we wanted to try again after she scanned another lady, I said sure....so my husband, my mother and my MIL all went back out to the waiting room and I had another half can of Coke. We go back in and hope for a miracle. I think the baby was tired of being poked and prodded and in one of the pictures he/she flipped us the bird then smiled right after that. :haha:. I thought "this is definitely my child" LOL. I'll post a collage of the pictures from the session. We're due to go back for another sessions (free of charge) since we were there 2 hours and couldn't get a lot of pictures and movement. This time I'm going to take my son and daughter with me so it'll be great to see their reactions. My 2 step-kids are away on vacation so they won't be there which is a bummer.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies stalking until can get to a computer but almost had a heart attack when Smiles mentioned OITNB getting cancelled and immediately went to research because I freaked out! The announcement was a hoax. Whew!! Anyway lots to respond to hopefully tomorrow. :)


----------



## ttcinseattle

Ha! I too immediately left BNB to google season 3 of OITNB and make sure that the cancellation wasn't true. Thank goodness! But too bad we have to wait a year for a new season - you'll have to find a new show for all this bed rest time either way, Smiles! How are you feeling? Are your iron levels improving?

Terri, I'm glad you're so excited for IVF. I'm truly bummed to read Erin's news today though. The weird thing is I'm actually not a very positive person. I call myself a realist (which makes my husband roll his eyes) but I'm also superstitious of being positive. It's a mental thing really, but I believe in assuming the worst will happen, and then at the very least you can be happily surprised, and it seems like Murphey's Law that if I can really convince myself something's not going to work out, then it does. But here on BNB I'm really hopeful and feel so positive that everyone is going to get their positive. I think I'm jinxing you all! I need to start being more negative, lol. Kidding....kind of ;)

AFM I had a lot of menstrual type cramping the past couple of days and a lot of CM. I'm afraid it might mean baby is already starting to get ready to make an appearance, but I'm not ready! Hold tight, kiddo, you have a little more baking to do. We'll see. No bloody show though. Movement, heartbeat, position, everything continues to be good, so I've relaxed my worrying around those issues. 

Radkat, I hope you start feeling better soon. Gotta love the blissful second trimester - you'll be there before you know it. 

Anyway, it's late and I'm exhausted (having just stayed up to watch an episode of OITNB of course) and clearly I'm rambling. Who needs wine when you can just exhaust yourself with pregnancy and late nights and feel just as loopy!


----------



## Fezzle

We're just on the 2nd episode of the 2nd season of OITNB- we've had too many evenings taken up by football and now tour de france highlights! But, I was away for a week too.

terri- that all sounds really positive! Very excited for you and moni doing IVF and kfs doing the IUI!

Smiles- that ultrasound sounds hilarious! 

ttcinseattle- wow, sounds like you are really close now!

AFM- OH produced his sample this morning at home and I took it into the clinic. For some reason, he didn't produce a very large amount (not as much as I usually see!), but the woman who took the sample said it was enough and that it was about quality not quantity. He should be able to get the results middle of next week. If we weren't self-funding, the results would take 2-3 weeks! And that would have been on top of a waiting list of up to 3 months! I think it was money very well spent.


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-they only need 1ml, and that is not very much at all, so rest assured on the quantity. :)

Smiles-That's so crazy about the baby not cooperating when it's time. And...I can't believe you stayed there for two hours. But...ultrasounds and pictures are important! Especially when you have an entire group with you. hee hee. I'm glad he/she smiled. How funny. Better luck next time with the kids.

ttcinseattle-You're really not a positive person? That totally surprises me. I guess because we didn't get to know the real you before you got preggers. HA!!HA!! There wasn't enough time for you to wallow in your sorrows month in and month out. You know I love ya! Glad things are moving right along, and you're feeling great.

Thanks for all the well wishes. We're off to TN in a few minutes...i'll be checking in from the road. Have a great week all! <3 :flower:


----------



## Fezzle

I googled semen amounts after I got home and was surprised the average is normally so small! It always seems like so much more when it's in my mouth! :haha:

Have a great trip, terri!


----------



## Smiles013

Oh thank God OITNB has not been cancelled!!! I'll gladly wait for a new season.

Fezzle.... I laughed out loud at your comment about it seeming like more during oral! OMG! :haha: Gosh, I love you! FX your hubby's SA comes back with good results. 

Terri....have a safe trip. 

Attached is a picture from the last u/s session. Bottom left is the baby flipping the bird. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Smiles013

Oh....TTC, I go back to the doctor for an iron level check in a couple weeks. When I spoke to the hematologist at my initial visit ( thank god I insisted on a consultation before anything was done) I asked him if it was possible for me to take oral supplements first then go to the iron infusions of need be. He looked at my records and said "it says here you already tried oral supplements and it didn't work" I said " well whoever wrote that is lying, I've only been on pre-natals no one suggested or gave me a prescription for iron pills" he said " I'm so glad you asked because I would prefer you start on an oral supplement and I love patients who are advocates for ther health and who ask questions. I'm sure the others will be pissed at me but I don't care, I'll give you a prescription for a high dose iron supplement, then we'll check your levels again". I like this doctor! He doesn't do unnecessary stuff. Now I'm wondering who the hell lied in my chart! Was it my dr or the dr at the blood management place who kept pushing the damn iron infusion even after I asked her could I take an oral supplement. I think it was them because they were the ones who recommended this hematologist not my OB/GYN. :growlmad: If I've learned anything it is to ask questions of your dr and if you're still not satisfied get a second opinion and third if need be. Doctors don't know everything even though we expect them to.


----------



## Wish4another1

Fezzle- :rofl: I so laughed out loud at your semen and mouth comment!!AMEN sista!!! I hope your DH's SA results are stellar and you get pg all on your own next cycle!! :hug:

Terri - So sorry to hear about your grandfather :hugs: and I hope you have a great weekend seeing family and reliving what an awesome man he was!! 
I am so excited about your IVF - I mean you are just weeks away from being PUPO!!!! :happydance: that is awesome!!!! don't even get me started on men and doing their "donation"!!!!! :haha:

Erose - MASSIVE :hug: to you sweetie!!! I know its hard when the BFN comes - but it does sound like you have a plan and you have so many :cold: - that is a good thing - I know by the end of this year - you will be feeling that baby moving around!!! :flower:

Smiles - Love love love the pic from the ultasound... so sweet!!! and I have no idea what OITNB is - never heard of it ever till this thread...but I am glad its not cancelled for you ladies!!!:haha:

ttcinseattle - I hope your little one stays put a little longer - but not over your due date :thumbup:

Sis - so sorry about your niece - but she is lucky to have you to help her know what to do!!! I hope you are having a ROCKING good time in Vegas!! I hope you rock so much that little eggy doesn't have a chance - then you can come home and name this baby - Elvis or Chance... :haha:

Radkat - it would be so hard for me not to tell... I would be smiling from ear to ear - they would know something was up with me!!!:haha: but I understand why you are waiting... what an exciting time for you and oH... Have a great weekend with the family :) 

kfs- hope the clomid is being nice to you :flower: and I hope the IUI does the TRICK!!! BFP just around the corner!!! :hugs:

Moni - so glad your timing is working out PERFECTLY!!! Can't wait to see your IVF line porn!! :haha: (you too Terri and Erose)

AFM: my avatar pic is the new man in my life - Duke - his owner didn't want him anymore so we took him... he is such a good boy - same age as our female golden - but so calm - he is an old soul... anyway I feel like he fits perfect into our little family... (talk to me in a couple days when he starts peeing/pooping on the floor!!! :haha:)

I am 7DPO by best guesses :shrug:... don't feel anything different or out of ordinary - I started taking my temp again and they are exactly like every other month... hopeful that maybe the one time I got a donation during fertile time that it did the trick...but going on with my life... running and doing the things I gotta do!!! 

Next week I am in Chicago two days (Mon/Tues) then I am taking my two girls (22,17) and we are road tripping to Charleston SC to spend the weekend with my little sis (the one that is 10 years younger and in the Air Force) so its a girls weekend and I am so excited!!! The only down fall??? AF should arrive WEDNESDAY!!! Nothing like beach time with AF!!

hope you guys have a great Friday... and have big plans for the weekend!!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Fezzle ~ I'm glad your test results came back in normal range. :thumbup: Good luck with the SA!

Smiles ~ So sorry baby didn't cooperate during the u/s. Hopefully you get more face shots next time. And that's so crazy about the iron stuff. I'm glad you asked questions first!

Terri ~ Have a safe trip. :flower:

What is OITNB?

I had to figure out where Erin's news was posted. Been anxious to hear from her. I'm so sorry, Erin. :hugs: I was hoping this would be it for you. Hopefully your FET cycle will work.

Got our 2nd SA scheduled the other day for this Monday afternoon. DH wants to do a 4 day hold this time. See what results we get with a longer hold. They still said 2-5 days, and didn't say do the exact same as last time or hold longer than last time, so I guess it's ok. I'm kinda feeling behind everyone here. Everyone is already moved onto iui or IVF or is about to. If it wasn't for our trip, I'd probably be closer to my iui cycle. Maybe I'd be getting an iui this month, and hopefully have a greater chance at a bfp. I guess on the upside, this cycle the due date would be really close to #2's bday. This way I guess the bday's are spread out some. Definitely won't be due near her bday, unless we get a trying naturally again miracle. I wouldn't mind being due near her day if it happened, I guess just trying to find a silver lining in having to wait some more.


----------



## Fezzle

Smiles- I'm glad you asked about the iron! When I meet with my Dr again, I'm going to see if my ferritin levels are high enough now that I can stop taking my iron pills. I am tired of the green poo and constipation! My Dr wanted my levels to be over 50 and last time they were 38, but now they are 'normal'.

ERose- I missed your news, but sorry to hear you've had a negative. 

Wish- I love Duke! He looks like such a happy dog! Have a fun trip!

Momof3girls- good luck for your DH's SA. My OH did a 5 day hold. OH's instructions said not more than 7 and no less than 2. We're still way behind when it comes to any fertility treatment just getting our tests done now, though so far we haven't had anything that's indicated we need an IUI or IVF, especially since my periods have started again. I guess we'll see with my Day 21 test if I'm actually ovulating and what OH's SA says. Although I'm not against an IUI or IVF because I'm impatient and would be fine with doing anything that will get me pregnant sooner!


----------



## Mischief

Hey, girls!

Long time, no see! I hope everyone is well!!!

A quick update before I go catch up on y'all's news...

We had our 2nd IUI on Wednesday. I felt really good about it until the night before, when my husband convinced me we could "fool around" and he just wouldn't finish. He said it would make giving his contribution at the doctor's office in the morning easier. Well... he finished. He looked so guilty and was sorry I know, but I was so angry (with both of us!) and hurt! I've really never been so upset with him. So for the IUI his count was much lower (13 million) than it was on our successful IUI (35 million). This one was so much worse too - the shot hurt worse (I don't know why) and I still have to give myself the booster on Monday, I was on estrogen until last night and hated it, the actual procedure was even really painful (my cervix was quite angry!). So I feel pretty down and upset still. :(


----------



## Fezzle

I don't blame you for being upset- when the chances are smaller, you don't want to do anything to make things even harder! I hope an amazing spermy finds its way somehow though!


----------



## Mischief

Fezzle, I cannot believe you said that! But it's so true! :rofl: I'm glad your test results were normal this time. Metformin has straightened so much out for me. I'm glad it's working for you too!

Terri, Thanks so much for sharing all your IVF news and info!!! I hope you enjoy your trip! We haven't gone anywhere this summer... I'm living vicariously through you guys! Have some fun for me!

MomOf3Girls, I'm sorry you're having to wait! That's one of the hardest parts of all this. For me the last two years are just a blur of waiting. It's hard to enjoy life like this! I know some people don't like to do all the meds, but honestly even if I didn't need them I think they really help to time the IUI. For both of mine my doc has used Clomid and a trigger shot to time it PERFECTLY. It's really amazing!

Wish4another1, I hope AF does NOT show up! Enjoy your girl's weekend!!

Smiles013, Good for you for advocating for yourself! And how frustrating! Nobody is perfect, not even the doctors we are relying on. :(

ttcinseattle, How exciting! I hope all continues to go well!

Radkat, I don't blame you for waiting to tell. I wonder if your mom will suspect??? :)

kfs1, That's interesting about your doctor and your husband. I've known several women like that. They blossom around men, but are off-putting around women. Odd. Taking Clomid at night is a great idea. I had mood swings AND hot flashes - no fun! But 100mg of Clomid this cycle got me to ovulate earlier than I ever have before - CD14 - and so it was totally worth it! Good luck to you! 

Sis, So sorry to hear about your niece! :hugs: for both of you!!! You know how when people hear you're TTC and they say, "Go on a vacation and relax! That worked for my friend!" and you get SO ANNOYED because it's just not that easy?!?!?! Well I'm going to say it anyway - I hope this vacation works for you!!!!  Also, your hair is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Radkat

OITNB,(for those who don't watch near as much TV as I do, you must have lives or something... :haha:) is Orange is the New Black. It's an original Netflix show set in a women's prison. It's a comedy/drama with really great characters. Several of them have gotten Emmy nominations. 

Fezzle - OMG :rofl:!

I'll update properly later. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-bwwaahhaaa!! I wanted to share what you wrote but my younger brother and gf are in the car with us. I had to do a silent chuckle. Hee hee. Gross. :haha:

Momof3-you're not that far behind, really and it would be no fun if we were all at the same stage of the game, so just enjoy your natural cycles. My hourglass figure has seriously disappeared with these shots. If you look at my avatar, my waist looks like Spongebob Squarepants. Just a straight shot. It's disgusting. Hopefully it will all turn into a bump very soon. 

Mischief-welcome back!! We missed you. And you have to put things in perspective. On a good day my hubs has like 2M post wash so 13M is amazing on this side of the Mississippi! It only takes one and you had success last time, so let's just hope for even better results his time. I would have been crying too if hubs said he wasn't going to finish and then did it. I hate lies, even if they are kind of dumb. 

Wish-do you still have the puppy? And now Duke!! He is beautiful. You have a full house for sure. Enjoy your time in Charleston. Eat at The Cotton Club, Poogan's porch' and Cru cafe if you can. Their mac and cheese is one I approve. Have a fun girls weekend!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Wish ~ Have a great time in Charleston! You'll be visiting my state. :thumbup:

Mischief ~ Sorry about what happened before the iui. Hopefully a miracle happens anyway. :winkwink:


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted to say :hi: sorry cant respond properly plus I'm still a Lil hungover!! :haha:

We r having a blast but my dogs are barking from all the walking tonite we don't have any show tickets just going to a Fancy dinner , Serendipity and the High roller we will see what else pops up!!!

Mischief I got my last BFP w 11mil try not to fret !! :hugs:

AFM totally lost on my cycle haven't been able to temp much and only got in 1BD kinda hard when u r sharing a room!! :shrug:
We will try again tonite I guess !!!

Hope everyone is Well!!


----------



## Blueshoney

ERose-I'm so sorry about the BFN. *hugs* 

Terri-You are freaking awesome with the information you provide!

Mischief-*hugs* regarding your dh's early release. I hoh that he still has enough for the IUI! 

Sis-Have fun in Vegas. I was just there in February. I went to an amazing sushi place off the strip. So much cheaper and much better than all the sushi places on the strip. Let me see if I can find the name of it. 

AFM-In my 2ww. I have my HSG scheduled for August 5. I took the day off from work, for two reasons, in case it is painful and if it turns out structurally I'm screwed, i want to wallow at home eating junk food! Oh so my insurance does not cover IVF buuuuuuttttt my company provides me with an HRA. I can use it for procedures insurance doesn't cover so if i need to go to the IVF option at least I will have a couple grand to help me out!


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-hopefully you won't need the IVF option but at least you have some sort of financial help. And I hope you don't need an HSG either! I will share all that happens in hopes that it can help someone. 

Sis-glad you're having fun!


----------



## kfs1

Rad: Good luck at your test today! I don't blame you for not telling your parents the big news but wow, that's going to be tough, huh? Do they know that you've been trying?

Smiles: Too funny about your baby being a sleepyhead during your ultrasound but MAN, what cute pictures!!! Totally worth the wait. LOVE. :) And, I can't tell you how sick I am of hearing about incompetent doctors! I can't believe someone at your office literally lied in your file about the oral supplements. WTF?

Katie: How have you been feeling? Hope you're having a great time on your trip.

TTC: You're getting close there! How are you feeling?

Fezzle: So happy to hear that you had great test results. Happy that things are moving forward for you. And I TOTALLY agree about your "in the mouth" comment. :) :) :)

Wish: Love that new puppy of yours. So cute! And yay for a girls trip! :happydance: I loooove Charleston. Such a great city. Hey - and since we're twins, I had my AF right in the middle of my beach trip, too. :)

MomOf3: Don't feel left behind! We're all in this together - doesn't matter what stage you're at. I'm only starting IUI this month and I have noooo clue what I'm doing or if it will work so chances are, we might be going through an IUI cycle together at some point. :)

Mischief: Ugh. How frustrating about what happened before your IUI. I understand why you're upset. Question: Does your husband have any motility issues? My RE seems more concerned about motility that quantity.

Blues: Your chart's looking good! How are you feeling? Either way, you're smart to be proactive in scheduling the HSG just in case. I think you were smart to take the day off, too. Most people are fine but if, for example, they find a blockage, they might try to push the dye through which can be painful (happened to me). More importantly, you don't know how you're going to feel emotionally.

Terri: What's going on lady? Are you away again?

Last dose of clomid today and then I see my RE on Wednesday morning for an ultrasound. Question about the IUI process. My DH needs to get another SA done for his urologist but will also need to provide an SA for IUI with a 4 day hold before. Do I use OPKs in conjunction with the trigger shot? I'm just worried about timing everything out.

Oh, and I also love OITNB, ladies. :) I liked the second season a lot. Has anyone else been watching the leftovers? It's pretty good.


----------



## terripeachy

Hi kfs1-yes, I'm away for a few more days. Will be back home on Wednesday night. 

I wouldn't worry about using opks because the Clomid helps the timing of everything. Plus, they are expensive. I hope I never have to use them again. Is your hubs supposed to have a four day hold for the urologist? Too bad he couldn't do that over your Clomid days. Maybe he can get a hold in now and then give the sample to the urologist and then a four day hold prior to your IUI. Do you have a date yet? I guess they have to check your follies and such. You probably still have a week plus to go so you have time. I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## nessaw

Hi all am on summer holidays now so can catch up properly. 10 dpo nowt to report!


----------



## Radkat

ERose- Sorry for the BFN, honey. Let us know what you're thinking when you feel like it.

Terri - Hope you're enjoying TN. I'm always struck by how green that part of the country is. 

Wow, Seattle! You're getting really close! Just a few more weeks! 

Smiles - Those US pics are so dern cute. And wow about the dr. Just... wow. Glad you asked questions to figure out what was up.

Wish - Enjoy Charleston! That's one of those cities I've never been to, but definitely want to visit. How fun to go with your daughters too. And your dog is adorable.

Momof3 - I'm sorry you're feeling frustrated, but it does sound like you're on the right track with DH's SA, etc. Hope it's feeling like that to you. :flower:

Mischief - It sounds like DH's count was still OK despite the slip up. Quality, not quantity, right? Hope it works for you.

Sis - Sounds like you're having a great time in Vegas. For a second, I was like, Sis took her dogs to Vegas? Duh, let's not get so literal! Hope your feet recover. Vegas is always hard on the feet. So much walking and usually not in comfy shoes. 

Blues - Hooray for the HSG being scheduled. Maybe that will be just the thing. Or maybe this cycle will be a BFP! Sounds like good/bad news re: IVF, but any little bit helps. 

Nessaw - 10 DPO sounds good! 

Kfs - Thanks for the well wishing on the test today. Blood draws are pretty anti-climatic. They take 2 minutes and it's like, we'll get back to you in a week. So I'm hoping to know more next Monday. RE: SA's and timing, I'd talk to your RE to see when s/he thinks. Sure would be nice to get it now if he can.

AFM - To those that asked about my parents being here and my mom suspecting I'm preggo. No, my parents don't know that we've been trying. But she has weird spidey sense about me anyway (e.g. kept asking around my mc if I was OK, emailed me out of the blue a couple weeks ago to ask if anything was new. Keep in mind, this is all over the phone. She lives across the country.). So yes, she will definitely suspect, but she won't say anything. We'll she won't ask if I'm pregnant, so will probably ask if I'm feeling OK, etc, and hope that I tell. Oh well, we're going back to visit family, mine and DH's in August, so we can tell then.


----------



## Driving280

Hi all! I am still catching up on the thread after just getting back from vacation. Had a great time, am so relaxed, in second trimester, energy coming back and nausea all gone! Whoo! Also just got Maternit21 results back - all normal! Also, it is another boy! Am happy to give my sweet boy a brother (slightly wistful that I'll never have a girl, but in the end, I just want a healthy baby).


----------



## VJean

Terri, sorry to hear about your grandfather, but I hope you are enjoying the family time!

Sis, did you have the $1000 sundae at Serendipity? I just saw it last night on Food Star. It looked delicious! Not sure it looked $1000 delicious thou! :icecream:

Driving, I'm so glad your results were great! And another boy will be fantastic!

Smiles, love the pics! I'll be doing my 4D ultrasound in a few weeks....can't believe I'm almost in third tri. Yikes! 

:hi: to everyone else! Sorry I can't respond to everyone. I read daily, but like to reply when I'm at work, vs on my iPad...and I haven't been in the office for a few weeks (offsite meetings). Hopefully things will be back to normal tomorrow and I can get on here properly!


----------



## ttcinseattle

Officially 36 weeks today, let the countdown begin! I've been nauseated the past couple of days, and having a ton of very thin CM. One old wive's tale that has held true for me this pregnancy is girl=increased CM. Sorry for the TMI, but the past week or so has been extra ridiculous. I'm having lots of low round ligament pain and even pain in my tail bone, but also lots of heartburn so I don't think she's dropped yet. I'm expecting to be pregnant for another 3 weeks at least, but who knows?! Washed swaddling blankets today just in case.

Radkat, my mom is the same way! When I was younger, I had to put things out of my mind when I was around her that I could get in trouble for because it was like she could read my mind. Not that I ever did anything wrong ;) It's nice that your mom won't pry though. You'll be able to share soon enough!

KFS, Good luck with your US on Wednesday! Hoping that this cycle will be it for you!

Mischief, sorry to pry...but I couldn't tell from your post. When your husband finished, did he do it in a productive place? I'm guessing not based on how upset you were :( But I still think you have a very good shot this month. Your chart is on it's way up up up again!

Driving, congrats on a boy! I have the same pangs about not giving my little guy a brother. Boys are awesome, as you know! (Although my easy little guy is getting a little harder as he approaches the terrible twos.) But I'm sure I'd have similar pangs about not knowing what it was like to have a daughter if the situation was reversed. All that matters is healthy! 

Terri, hope you and your family are doing okay. My almost 90 year old grandmother arrives this week from overseas. I can't tell you how much it means to me that she'll meet my daughter. The trip will be slightly bittersweet though, because this will definitely be her last visit to us. I expect my mom (and I) will be traveling her way a lot in the coming years. I can't wait for you to get back and get going with IVF!


----------



## kfs1

Driving - I'm so happy that you're starting to feel a little better. Congrats on the great test results. And yay for another boy! 

vjean - So happy to hear from you! I can't believe you're almost in your third trimester?!?! What's been going on?

TTC - So amazing that you're so close. I love hearing about all of the different symptoms. You sound like you're ready to go!

Mischief - I agree with TTCinSeattle. Your chart is looking good! Fx.

Nothing to report today. Work is annoying. Done with clomid. The only side effect from what I can tell has been headaches.


----------



## Mischief

Hi Sis, Thanks for the pep talk! That makes me feel like I do have a chance this cycle. I think I felt so hopeless because it was so much lower than my first IUI and I didn't have anything to compare it with. I guess I should count my blessings! I didn't realize you were sharing a room in Vegas! Yeah, that would make it a little difficult...:dohh:

Blueshoney, My HSG was very painful, but as soon as it was done I felt better, and I was able to go straight to work. So I think you'll be able to enjoy your time off! I hope so anyway! I've read again and again that lots of women get pregnant straight away after the HSG because it can clear any little blockages. Of course, I didn't ovulate the cycle after mine... :dohh: I hope it does the trick for you! Good luck! :)

kfs1, My RE said that his count was "lower than last time, but the motility is good and that's what matters." So maybe we're OK. I'll be thinking about you when you go for your ultrasound! I went for mine last Monday and was shocked that I was ready to trigger and do the IUI so fast. I hope you're ready!!!! :) I was under the impression that an OPK would be positive after the trigger so I quit using them. Any way to save some money, right? :)

nessaw, Thinking of you and hope this is your cycle! Waiting is so hard! I feel like I've wasted the last two and a half years of my life just WAITING! I saw this yesterday and thought it was spot on...

https://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/13/8f/64/138f64d523773b3f1fdfdaac1dba4b9d.jpg

Radkat, My mother keeps calling me, too! It's weird how they KNOW! When my mother was trying to get pregnant with my brother she struggled a little. Her mother came for a visit and said, "You'll get pregnant while I'm here." And she DID. So my very UNsuperstitious mother is convinced that I'm going to be pregnant soon because she just came for a visit. I hope she's right!

Driving280, So glad your test results were good, even if it's a boy! ;) 

ttcinseattle, How exciting!!! Good luck to you!!! Oh, and is there such a thing as TMI or prying on this message board??? Haha! He did finish in a place that is technically productive... just has never been productive for us. I'm still hopeful, and we have time to do another IUI before school starts again and I'm thankful for that!

AFM - My chart only looks so good because I'm on progesterone suppositories! I also took my Novarel "booster" shot yesterday. I'd never heard of doing that before, but apparently it'll trick my ovaries into pumping out some hormones. I'm hopeful! Bad thing is... it'll be ages before I can test! :(

Last cycle I started spotting 6dpo... which is today. I'm hoping that doesn't happen this time!!! So far so good... :wacko:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I'm back home and Alive for the most part just tired!!! ;)
I didn't drink the last day and 1/2 cuz I felt so horrible after our Sat binge :nope:
Our last nite there we ate at Gordon Ramsey's Steak House awesome food for a PRICE!!

Well as u can tell I didn't O yet probably will be today since my OPK was +++ Mon we will see hopefully we will get in one more BD today!!

As far as the OPK and (Femara) I always used mine usually the day I got a +++ OPK they would tell me to trigger that nite I O early and hate missing it! 

Havent read over everything yet so I will go back and try to catch up!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Erose I don't see your post but see comments Big :hugs: to U!!!

Smiles love the Pics super Cute!!!

Vjean after spending 350 at Gordon's we got 15 frozen hot chocolate at Serendipity and couldn't eat it!!!! :haha:
We ate our way through Vegas that nite instead of drinking!! ;)

:hi: to everyone else I promise I will try to keep up!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok I need your help ladies my nieces Dr is trying to tell her it's a Molar Pregancy and that she needs a DNC this week cuz it can cause Cancer!!! :nope:

Everything I'm reading I just don't understand how she could hear a <3 beat at 7wks if it's a Molar??!??
Please help anyone that's had a Molar or Blighted Ovum need some light shed plz she really doenst want to do a DNC!!

Her U/S yesterday showed the baby shrinking but her HCG was 32000 I think!! :shrug:


----------



## nessaw

Hi sis don't know if it helps but I had a blighted ovum. U/s @ 9 wks showed a 5 wk sac with nothing inside and no heartbeat. Repeat scan at 1o wks showed same and I had medical management. I thought by the nature of a molar that you didn't see a heart beat. Big hugs to you and your niece. It must be 10 x awful not knowing what's going on.xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes plus w a molar there is a chance of Cancer shes only 19 so shouldn't be dealing w all this!! :(

I read a Molar and partial Molar thread that seemed to have HB and everything going well until 8-9 wks and that seems to be her case!! :shrug:

Also the HCG seems to go up after a Molar so maybe her Dr is right how was your HCG after Neesaw??

I just hate for her to have to go thru a DNC !!! :cry:


----------



## kfs1

Sis - I'm so confused. How is a molar diagnosed? You say there's still a heartbeat and her numbers are good, right? So terrible!! I'm so sorry for her.


----------



## Sis4Us

No Heart beat at the last scan and the baby was behind a week in measurement !!!

The scan yesterday showed the baby even smaller that's why I'm questioning the DNC w my MC the baby was still the same size and I still went natural!!
I'm guessing the Dr is afraid of it turning cancerous and wants to take action NOW!! :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Mischief your Dr is probably doing the HCG again cuz it helps the baby stick and since u had the Chemical it can't hurt!!!! FX Ur charts is looking good


----------



## nessaw

We don't have hcg tests in the uk sis so I don't know. I thought molar pg had v v high hcg numbers. X


----------



## nessaw

Just got myself a bfp girls!!!! 12dpo on a frer. No idea how to upload a pic but the line is nearly as dark as the control. Please please stick!


----------



## terripeachy

Woohoo!!! I am so excited for you nessaw!!! Such a dark line at 12dpo can only mean good things. Did you schedule an appointment with the doctor to get bloodwork?? We needed a BFP around here.


----------



## nessaw

They don't do bloodwork here. Will wait til after the weekend and then ring the gp and sirt booking appt. The twin consultant said to call when pg again and she'd schedule an early scan to check for multiples. Hopefully can get that done whilst on summer hols.


----------



## Driving280

Nessaw, what great news!! So happy for you!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Congrats Neesaw FX for a sticky bean!!! :happydance:


----------



## kfs1

Mischief - I know you're on P still but your temps are looking good to me, even with the P.

Sis - I'm so sorry for your niece. I hope that she is able to go naturally, too. Biiiiig :hugs:.

Nessaw - :happydance: Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees. So happy to hear some good news. Congratulations!!!! 

Had my ultrasound this morning. There were 5 eggs "growing" but another one was already ready to go so we have to move forward with just the 1 egg. So my IUI is scheduled for Friday at 9. I have to do my injection tonight. Ahhh. Kind of freaking out. I'm only 9 DPO today - very early for me. She also gave me estrogen pills. Any idea why I would need those? I should have asked but I was a little in shock that everything was moving forward already.


----------



## Sis4Us

If u are taking Clomid they will give u E to help boost your lining for implantation GL KFS1!!!

U will be going in on 12dpo that usually when I O but I would BD the days following to maybe catch those smaller eggs!! ;)


----------



## Mischief

:wohoo: nessaw, Yea!!!! Congrats!!!!! :wohoo:
Stick, little bean, stick!!!

kfs1, That's just how my last appointment went. I was shocked there was a follicle ready and that I'd be triggering that night. It all happened so fast that cycle! My RE also gave me estrogen starting that night, and I continued it until the day after the IUI. It was to help prepare my lining. What are you triggering with? So excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## Mischief

My temp keeps going up, but I don't know if it's the progesterone, the Novarel booster shot, or the Texas summer causing it!

Last night I had terrible nightmares. I'd have one, wake up, go back to sleep, and then have another. Over and over again. Really disturbing, horrible things too. In one I put a plastic knife with birthday cake on it into one of my student's eyes trying to help him somehow. WTH?!?!? It still makes me shudder!!! Ugh!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Mischief-what a crazy dream. I really only have dreams when I take Benadryl or NyQuil. There may be a random one here or there but I don't remember them. 

Kfs1-if your taking ovidrel, you may feel the medicine, but it doesn't hurt any more or less than the Gonal F. The gonal f shot was imaginary to me, but the Ovidrel stung just a bit. What are you going to do, though. Just close your eyes. Ha ha. The other follies/eggs are still growing every day so don't think you'll only have one. So exciting!!!


----------



## Future Mom

VJean - OMG WHAT!!!!! I've never heard of that $1000 sundae!!! Check out this video I found on how it's made! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV4XfVni3KA

GL ttcinseattle!!! Wow - I'm so excited for you!!! I agree with kfs1 that we LOVE hearing about your symptoms - hopefully will be helpful info for us too in not-so-distant future!

Sis - sharing the hotel room...memories of frosh year dormitory... As for your niece and the possible molar, I don't know enough to give you any advice, although I would be inclined to say (in all of my ignorance) that if the doctor is recommending a DNC in order to avoid possible cancer threat, perhaps she should do it - better safe than sorry, right? :hugs: for her and :hugs: for you too. She's lucky to have you to help her out too.

nessaw - Congrats!!!!! GL!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

kfs1 - GL!!! Hope the IUI works!!! :dust:

Mischief - I'm with you on the weird nightmares. Last night it was me trying to escape a serial killer!!! I'm blaming it on the heat here. Or possibly the pineapple pie that I baked using a fresh pineapple and then we had to have a piece right before bed. Pineapple dreams!!! :laugh2:

Hello everyone else!!! :hi:

AFM - just got home from a really great vacation on the west coast - BC and Washington state. Mostly visiting family - mine and OH. Was really fun and we got to stay in a super fancy hotel (check it out https://www.fairmont.com/waterfront-vancouver/) for a few days for :sex: purposes, so we got in some quality BD-ing on CD 11, 13, and 15. So that seems pretty good. Now I'm at home and trying not to obsess too much. CD 27 and still no witch and haven't even bought a test yet. :thumbup: Trying to hold off until next week...


----------



## Katie Potatie

NEESAW!!!!!!! OMG congratulations!!!!! It brought a tear to my eye to read this wonderful news. You've been through so much and it's so wonderful to see happy news coming your way. Just brilliant (as you say in the UK)!!!!

(Still staking the thread cuz just have my phone to write replies on).


----------



## Sis4Us

Mischief that could be a good sign my Neice was having dreams of drowning my BIG and running her baby Daddy over w a car!!! :shrug:
Hormones make us crazy!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Neesaw- big congrats!!!! Sounds really promising with such a dark line at 12dpo too!

GL to everyone else!

AFM- we're still waiting on OH's SA results- they said 'mid-week' but he phoned his GP today and the clinic hadn't sent them yet. 

We had our graduation today- it was nice seeing the students and meeting their parents. Then some of us (faculty/staff) went on a booze cruise and to a pub which was fun as well.


----------



## VJean

Nessaw - :happydance: FXd for you lady! You deserve some good luck!!

TTC  So exciting! We are on baby watch now! I cant wait to see your baby pictures, so I can only imagine how you must be feeling! 

KFS1  FXd for you as well!! I hope that one egg was your most perfect, strongest egg yet! 

Mischief  Still holding out hope for you! It only takes one :spermy: to make a baby! I hope the spotting stays away. 

Sis  welcome back! Looks like you are in the TWW lady! Hope you got enough BDing in! 

Eating your way thru Vegas sounds like the perfect vacation for me! I dont drink much, and I hate gambling, but a steak and frozen hot chocolate sounds perfect! So sorry to hear about your niece. I hope she is able to get answers soon. I know a D&C is not ideal, but if she has to do it, it will be ok! I had 2 natural miscarriages and then my last one required a D&C. My body just wouldnt stop thinking it was pg. And honestly, it was probably my easiest MC to get over. No pain, no bleeding and being that it was 2 days before Christmas I was happy to not have to worry about celebrating with the Bigs while in the middle of having a mc. I know there are pros and cons to both thou. I just hope she is taking care of herself and letting people love on her and comfort her. 

Future Mom  Thanks for the video. It was neat to see how it was made. Wish they would have told us what they were putting in it. I think I remember one of the ingredients being mango infused caviar?!? The view from your hotel looks amazing! But youre will power is killing me! I really need you anti-early testers to step up to the plate and pee on a few ICs for the rest of us. :haha: Im hoping that fancy hotel was just what you needed!!

Katie - Good to hear from you!!

AFM  its nice to be back at my desk where I can properly read and reply on here!


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm not a drinker either so after a ALL day binge Sat I wasnt about to drink anything Sun!! ;)

AFMN I'm taking her for surgery in the Am well my mom is taking her at 6:30 I'm going at 7:30 cuz my mom has to sign the papers for insurance :cry:
She is just ready to get past all of this and move on!!

AFM ... I guess I Od my temp went up a tiny bit but not much :shrug: we did get in 3 days of BD so FX!!!


----------



## Radkat

Nessaw! Big congrats on the BFP! :happydance:

Sis - Welcome back. I'm sorry your niece has to go through this, but in my experience, a D&C gets all the awfulness over with quicker. Hope she's doing OK.

Mischief - Lovely chart. Here's hoping that it's because of more than the P! Sorry about the nightmares. 

Kfs - How exciting! You're IUI is moving right along!

FutureMom - Sounds like you had a great vacation. And a fancy hotel is always fun. And the fancy hotel sex sounds good too! :thumbup:

Fezzle - Ooh booze cruise. Sounds fun. Hooray for being done with school for awhile (I'm guessing?).

Hi to Terri, VJean, Katie, Blues, Moni, Wish, Smiles. Oh I know I missing people! 

My parents get in tonight. Let the sneakiness begin. Going to the beach tomorrow and other crazy activities. I'll probably be a little MIA. Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Fezzle

Sort of- we're just planning for next year's teaching now, and I'm also consulting on an external project so still have a lot to keep me busy, but it's really flexible and I can work at home most days now which is nice!


----------



## Blueshoney

nessaw said:


> Just got myself a bfp girls!!!! 12dpo on a frer. No idea how to upload a pic but the line is nearly as dark as the control. Please please stick!

OMG OMG Congratulations!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Blueshoney

kfs1 said:


> Had my ultrasound this morning. There were 5 eggs "growing" but another one was already ready to go so we have to move forward with just the 1 egg. So my IUI is scheduled for Friday at 9. I have to do my injection tonight. Ahhh. Kind of freaking out. I'm only 9 DPO today - very early for me. She also gave me estrogen pills. Any idea why I would need those? I should have asked but I was a little in shock that everything was moving forward already.

I will hoh that you have 2 eggs for the IUI!


----------



## Blueshoney

Mischief-Your chart really looks good! Fingers crossed. 
Vjean-I've been to Serendipity too! When we were there we saw someone order that $1,000 sundae. Its huge and insane looking! 
Sis-I am so sorry your niece is going through this. I had no idea what a molar pregnancy was. I had to look it up. 
TTC-I can't believe the baby is almost here already!! Time flows by so quickly!


----------



## ttcinseattle

Congrats, Nessaw!!! What amazing news, and boy do you deserve it. Remind me what you did this month, I think just some leftover clomid? Practically au natural! Sounds like a strong baby with that super dark positive, I couldn't be happier for you!

Mischief, disturbing dreams was an early pregnancy symptom for me. And I don't mean getting chased by a serial killer, more like I was the serial killer! (I promise, I'm not a serial killer in real life ;)) So I hope stabbing your student is nothing but a good sign for you lol. The only other time that ever happened to me was when I was on a new medication. It took a few weeks of me thinking I might be losing my mind, and then I found out that the dreams were an incredibly rare possible side effect of the drug! Switched prescriptions immediately, those dreams are not fun. 

Sis, sounds like it must have been a partial molar? Because you're right, a full molar could never have a heart beat, at least the way I understand it! I hope she does okay and that ultimately the D&C makes things easier. 

KFS, I hope that injection kick starts those other 5 into a good range even if they're smaller than your super ready one! Good luck on Friday!

I really can't believe how quickly this pregnancy has gone. Wish I could have cherished it more since it will be my last, but also glad that it hasn't dragged on. I would give anything to have a crystal ball to see when she will arrive! This last part drives me crazy - hurry up and get ready...to potentially wait weeks! :) Crossing my fingers there will be some more BFPs in this group before I have a chance to show off pics of the newest addition!


----------



## moni77

Yay Ness again. Sis sorry about your niece. I'm Sitting at the airport waiting for myflight which is currently delayed. Hope to be in Vegas some time tonight. I'll be mia for about 2 weeks


----------



## terripeachy

Moni-Have a great trip, and we'll see you when you get back!

ttcinseattle-Awesome sauce!! hee hee. So close, yet so far away. I can't wait until you report that "baby and mama are doing fine." So exciting.

Sis-Sorry your niece has to go in for a D&C. But...she doesn't want cancer, so I guess it's the best thing to do. I don't know why doctors have to be so dramatic. I wonder if that's really true. Anyway, I wish her the best in the morning. Super big :hugs:

I'm officially back home! What a week. Hubs and I transported my delinquent brother and his gf 14 hours to and from my grandparent's house in TN, and it was a bit much. I'm glad it's done. I read a lot, and listened to music most of the way because I wasn't really interested in talking to them. :jo: I am too old for that *&^(^@)4, hee hee. It's just an exhausting experience dealing with my brother.

Anyway, tomorrow I go in for my u/s and bloodwork and hopefully i'll be ready to start taking my injections. If they tell me I need to get another pack of BCPs, I'm going to die!!!!!! Well, not really, but I think 3 weeks should be plenty. Then it's just daily or every other day visits to the office for ultrasounds and bloodwork. 

I did email ERose and told her that we all miss her and want her to check in. I am hoping she's ok. It has to be SO sucky to do IVF when everything is great and then get a negative. :cry: I would totally understand in my case because I'm an old hag and because of my hubs low count, but she doesn't have those issues, so what the freak is the problem?????


----------



## Sis4Us

I think That and the $$$$ issues my hold up on IVF!!!

I think I might officially go Cray Cray after spending all that money!! :nope:

I saw she is doing a Natural cycle b4 a FET I was wondering why but I guess it's her Drs protocol !!
I really hope sheets that BFP soon she deserves it we all do!!

I will try to check in Tom happy hump day!!


----------



## Mischief

Oh my word - more nightmares! This is the one right before I woke up - My SIL who is one of the kindest women I've ever known, was sarcastically asking what I do all day since I was too lazy to have kids. She did this at the dinner table and I ran away crying. Then, and for some reason this had to do somehow with TTC, I had to go into Target to get a vaccine. (Because in my dream Target had an enormous vaccine aisle with all sorts of pre-filled syringes on display!) An employee helped me find the "sheep and deer" vaccine I needed, got out a hammer to push the plunger down, and said "I won't lie, this one hurts." I jumped up and tried to convince her I shouldn't get the shot because I might be pregnant. Later, while surfing the net with my dad, we found an ad for the store with a picture of me getting a shot, but they had Photoshopped my clothes off! He emailed it to my mom, who called me and said I looked so bloated it made her cry. Then the low battery warning beeped on the smoke detector in the hall and I woke up. Weird!!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Driving ~ Congrats on another little boy. :thumbup:

nessaw ~ Congrats! :happydance: So so happy for you! Stick little bean. :flower:

Sis ~ Again, so sorry about your niece. Prayers coming your way that everything will turn out fine and it won't become cancer.

kfs ~ Good luck with your iui on Friday! Looks like we'll be going to the Dr at about the same time.

Mischief ~ Crossing fingers for you! Sorry about your nightmares. :hugs:

Fezzle ~ They hadn't sent his sample away yet? Good grief! Hopefully you get your results soon. :hugs:

Radkat ~ Have a great time with your parents. :thumbup:

Terri ~ Welcome home! 

AFM ~ Had our 2nd SA done Monday afternoon. They called with the results Tuesday afternoon right before closing, so had to call yesterday am to make our appt to have our follow up discussion with my RE. Tomorrow, Friday, at 8:45 (Eastern) we go in to see what he has to say for a plan for us. First SA was a 2 day hold, this time was a 4 day hold. Some of the numbers went up to numbers they like to see, but the percentage of forward moving at a certain rapidness went down by 2% from an already low percentage, and morph was still bad. She said that in itself even though some of the numbers went up, is still a problem, and we need to talk to Dr and he'll discuss with us our next plan. So, tomorrow we find out what he has to say. After hearing the nurse give her comments, I'm still guessing the Dr will be suggesting IUI at the minimum.


----------



## Fezzle

Momof3girls- I brought the sample into the clinic where they do the testing- it's the GP that doesn't have the results from the clinic yet (as of yesterday). OH is away in London for work today and won't get to call so I'm hoping we'll find out tomorrow. I hope they come up with a good plan for you!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well the scheduling got messed up between the Dr and specialist so we r waiting to see if it will be today or not probably NOT!!! :nope:

Mischief I would say those dreams are a sign!! :thumbup:

Well I think I might lay back down or try too if the puppy lets me!!! ;)
Since my boys will sleep until noon!!!


----------



## nessaw

Ttc yup was on 25mg clomid cd2-6.


----------



## Future Mom

Mischief - sheep and deer vaccine - LOL!!!! Keep those awesome dreams coming :laugh2: Oh, and I hope you get your BFP too :winkwink:


----------



## kfs1

Mischief - Hahaha. Wow. That was quite a dream! I really think these crazy dreams are a good sign though.

Future - So glad you had such a great vacation! Oh man - hope that witch stays away. Fx!

Sis - Hugs to your niece today. Hope she is able to get the D&C done so she can move forward. :( Happy that you O'd and had some well-timed BD sessions! :)

Rad - Good luck hiding things from your parents! It's going to be tough I'm sure. :)

Blues - How are you doing? Your chart's looking good!

Moni - Have fun in vegas!

Nessaw - Hope the SA comes back with great results. :)

Momof3 - Good luck at the appointment. :hugs:

Terri - I didn't realize that you were taking a "non-fun" trip so I'm happy it's over for you I guess. Hoooooray for your ultrasound today! I'm sure you'll be ready to start those injections! I agree with you about eRose. :(

Speaking of, eRose, if you're reading this, we all love you and hope you're doing OK. It must have been such a blow and I'm sorry that you were so nervous following the procedure. It's just so unfair! Like Terri said, there seems to be nothing wrong with you and your DH. The only way I can make sense out of this is that I truly believe everything happens for a reason. So, for some reason out there in the universe, this just wasn't your month. BUT it WILL happen for you! Don't give up hope. xoxoxo

Thanks for your support, ladies and for the explanation about the estrogen. I swear, sometimes I'm such a space cadet when I'm at the doctor's office. I triggered with ovridel last night. And, seriously, I HATE needles and started to FREEEAK out about it. I was laughing and crying and wigging out. Every time my husband came near me to do the injection, I would cringe and freak. But in the end, it didn't hurt. Hahaha - I'm such a baby it's ridiculous.


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> Well the scheduling got messed up between the Dr and specialist so we r waiting to see if it will be today or not probably NOT!!! :nope:
> 
> Mischief I would say those dreams are a sign!! :thumbup:

You don't think it's just a sign of the Novarel booster I had a few days ago? I know it's still in my system because I'm still getting a faint line on an IC. I'm afraid to get my hopes up!

I'll be thinking of your niece today. I hope everything works out! :hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

Congrats Nessaw!!! You deserve a super sticky bean!! I know you won't relax till this little peanut is in your arms...but I hope you can enjoy this happiness too!!!


----------



## Blueshoney

For the ladies who have had bfps and use fertility friend, do you remember what the pregnancy analyzer was around10dpo? I went from 39 yesterday to 54 today. I hsve never had a jump like that. In trying not to get excited only to be let down again.


----------



## Sis4Us

I can't recall blues but I know it's been 75-80 and been a BFN so I don't put much into it!!! FX it's good news for u!!!

Well my Neice is out of surgery and in recovery the dr said everything went well but the test will tell us more!!


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> Well my Neice is out of surgery and in recovery the dr said everything went well but the test will tell us more!!

So glad it went well! I hope she recovers quickly!


----------



## Mischief

Blueshoney said:


> For the ladies who have had bfps and use fertility friend, do you remember what the pregnancy analyzer was around10dpo? I went from 39 yesterday to 54 today. I hsve never had a jump like that. In trying not to get excited only to be let down again.

The cycles I had a high number were always BFN, and then when it was super low - BFP! Mine today is 15, and I think I like it that way! :)


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-I was laughing at your story about taking the shot. Glad it's done and overwith and hopefully that'll be the last one you have to take. Woohoo!! Friday is almost here. I was planning to be away for our annual family reunion, and the family reunion turned into a funeral, but we still had family reunion. It's actually still going on, but I didn't have enough vacation (at the time) to stay the entire week, so I just used my bereavement instead, and can use my three days vacation at another time.

Mischief-OMG!! What a random dream/nightmare.

Radkat-Enjoy the time you spend with your parents, and if your mom's spidey sense is working, why not share? She'll be ok with knowing she's has another grandbaby on the way!

Sis-Glad all is well with your niece. I'm glad they were able to do it today too. Was she feeling bad, or just sad?

My day is over, so I'll write more from home. Oh, my ultrasound was fine. I am pretty sure my bloodwork was ok, but when I get out to the car, I will hear the message letting me know that it's ok to start injections on Sunday. My mom's bday. :cry: I miss her, but it would be awesome if this month is my month. A small tribute from my mom.


----------



## Sis4Us

Mischief if we get BFPS we gotta meet for lunch so we can be each others ROCK!! ;)

And share our crazy dreams :haha:


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> Mischief if we get BFPS we gotta meet for lunch so we can be each others ROCK!! ;)
> 
> And share our crazy dreams :haha:

Absolutely!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

She seems to be OK just a Lil loopy and it looks like we might be taken in her and her BF!! I have to talk to DH though we will see what he says!! :shrug:

The BF has been around for years and they where just "Friends" for the past year and that's why she had a different Baby Daddy (Yes my life is like A Springer episode)
Anywho he's been a part of the Family for awhile but lived w my mom and My BFF whom all said he was LAZY well that won't fly around here so we will see!! ;)

She has taken her meds and we r watching a movie w milkshakes in hand Only time will help brighten this Dark day!! :cry:
We are Both Mommies to Angels Now!!:angel:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Sis ~ I'm glad the surgery went well and your niece seems to be doing fine. :hugs:

Terri ~ Glad the u/s went fine. Hopefully this will be your month. :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Sis sending big hugs to your niece. It must be hard for you helping her through this. Xxx


----------



## terripeachy

I had the huge box of supplies waiting at my doorstep last night when I got home. I went through it, and I think I have some extra syringes and needles. I'm going to call the nurse this morning to make sure that they sent extra and that I can choose to either do a subcutaneous shot or an intramuscular shot if I want to. it seems that they supplied me with big needles and small needles for whichever I prefer. I definitely prefer the stomach shot (at least thinking about it I do, but if a thigh/butt shot prevents me from being bloated, maybe I should go with that. Hmmmm). So it is now official that I can start on Sunday evening. Yay!

Other than that, not too much going on. I'm happy it's already Friday after one day of work. HA!!HA!! Next week I'll be ready to get back to the grind for real. Today is going to be a socializing day for the most part. :happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

terri- good luck with the injectables!

We just got some good news- OH's SA has come back normal. He only talked to the GP's office on the phone, but she's going to send the results to him, so we'll know more about the actual numbers later. But we're both really really pleased! Combined with my normal Day 3 tests, I'm hoping this means we're either in with a chance now each month, or just need a bit of a boost like Clomid, to get things going! I haven't had an HSG yet, so they might do that as well. I still need to have my Day 21 test next week to see if I ovulated, and that should be everything we need for our referral now.


----------



## ttcinseattle

Mischief said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> Well the scheduling got messed up between the Dr and specialist so we r waiting to see if it will be today or not probably NOT!!! :nope:
> 
> Mischief I would say those dreams are a sign!! :thumbup:
> 
> You don't think it's just a sign of the Novarel booster I had a few days ago? I know it's still in my system because I'm still getting a faint line on an IC. I'm afraid to get my hopes up!
> 
> I'll be thinking of your niece today. I hope everything works out! :hugs:Click to expand...

Mischief, it's hard not to get excited looking at your chart, but I guess you have a good point about the booster since your body basically does think it's pregnant. Have you done the booster before? I read up on it a bit and it seems to have good results for a lot of people! Are you using ICs to test it out every day? Maybe the line will start getting a little darker before it even tests out all the way!!!

AFM and more symptom watch: baby is low in pelvis. They didn't actually use the term engaged, but I presume that's what they mean. This has done wonders for my heartburn, and for making me waddle around like a duck! I feel pretty ridiculous, hehe! But it actually aches to walk now, there's so much pressure in my pelvis. I don't know if I'm dilated at all yet. I don't want to risk introducing any bacteria being checked since I want this baby to stay in as long as possible. So no sex either! Not that I've been enjoying it all that much lately - I feel about as sexy and nimble as a sumo wrestler!


----------



## Wish4another1

*TTC* you are getting SOOOOOOOOOO close!!! How exciting - I cannot wait to see a pic of your little one!!! :hugs::dance:

*Fezzle* - that is such good news about your DH's SA results... Good idea to get the actually print out - sometimes they don't tell you everything and its just good to have the results for yourself!! You guys are getting so close!!! I really have a good feeling for you - that metformin is really doing the trick!!! YAY!!!:yipee:

*Terri*- YAY for your huge legal box of injectables!!!:haha: I remember when Erose had her box too!!! Wow you are really getting close to that BFP!! FX it won't be long now!!!
Your drive with the brother sounds really LONG!! but I am sure it was great seeing the family again! :hug: about missing your mom... my dad is gone but that just isn't the same as momma being gone... I hope you feel her presence this weekend as you get this process going for reals..
Happy Socializing Friday to ya!!!:flower:

*Sis* So sorry to hear about your niece and all she has been through lately:hugs:... and milkshakes are the perfect way to end a stressful day!! She is definately lucky to have you so close... I am always leary about having people move in with us - it is so hard to get them out sometimes!!! But I doubt the ragin cagin has that problem!!! :haha:

*Mischief* - those dreams are spooky lady!! FX they are a sign of the doubel lines to come!!!

*Radkat* - I hope you are enjoying your time with your mom too and I think it is toooooooo cool that your mom knows something is up!!! :hugs:

*kfs* - twinnie- i am glad you survived (and your DH) your first round of shots... don't discount those smaller eggies - they could pop too!! I am really FXing for you that this is YOUR month!!! :hugs:


:howdy: momof3girls, erose, vjean, blues, nessaw, future and any other ladies I forgot!!

AFM: at Charleston SC with my girls and my sister...spent the day at the beach yesterday and slept like a baby last night - obviously i need to move closer to the beach so I can sleep better:boat:
for some reason I had high hopes this cycle:shrug: but alas... not to be...been spotting off and on for 4 days now... temp drop this morning...so :witch: should be here any moment (which sucks for going back to the beach the next two days)
I am taking Soy again starting tomorrow - if nothing else it is really helping with my CM and DH is taking his one fertilaid a day - and that helps with his "want to" and that helps me be able to deal with this TTC.. which apparently I cannot give up until my uterus fall out :rofl:
Have a great weekend ladies!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::shipw::shipw::shipw::shipw::shipw:


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri they usually give u the long needles for mixing and drawing and then u put the short needle on for injection!! GL

Mischief Im W u on the p making my temps climb WTH!! ;)


----------



## Mischief

Sis, I'm glad you got to spend some comfort time with your niece! :hugs: How old is this BF? Lazy? Yikes! I hope it works out!

Terri, I felt like a mad scientist with my last med shipment. The Novarel had to be mixed with saline and the dose split so I was drawing and mixing and changing out all sorts of needles - _stressful!_ So maybe you'll get some crazy directions with your assortment - whatever it takes, right?

Fezzle, :wohoo: Great news! Yea!!! My doc actually told me not to share my husband's numbers with him because he'd get cocky, and I wish I'd taken her advice! :dohh: How did your DH take it? ;) I hope this is your cycle, but if not, good luck with your HSG and your referral!

ttcinseattle, I've never done the booster before so I am trying really hard not to read anything into the "symptoms" I've felt. But it was really hard not to get excited today with that little temp jump! My temps are slightly higher, but following the exact same pattern as last month when I had the CP. I have been testing the booster out, and this morning I'm down to a very faint positive. I'm sorry you're feeling like a sumo wrestler, but I hope you still are able to enjoy your last few days! 

Wish4another1, Sorry about AF, but glad you're enjoying the beach!

AFM - I've nearly tested out the booster and _still no spotting!!!_ I feel like that's a major victory! Aside from the usual bloating and fatigue, I have no other symptoms. 

My dreams last night were a mix. From time to time (usually when I'm feeling optimistic) I dream that I find rooms in my house that I didn't know were there. Usually they're really awesome rooms like a really great kitchen or a room with interesting architecture. Last night it was a big and luxurious bathroom that someone else had just cleaned. I went through drawers and cabinets and kept finding pretty clothes I didn't know I owned. I then had an upsetting dream that some people were trying to burn me alive because I had caught them trying to steal fundraiser money from my school's music room. :wacko:

My doc doesn't want me testing until the 31st - which seems like ages from now! So just waiting... and BnB, FB, Pinterest, and anything else I can think of to distract me!


----------



## Fezzle

He sounded very relieved- he's been worried since before we started TTC that he would have some sort of issue- not for any specific reason, but because he used to smoke a lot of pot, and he used to just use the pull out method and never had an accident. He said it's given him a boost- I think he feels more 'manly' now! He said he was going to text one of his friends- I'm not sure if he was joking or not!


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-So glad things are great with your hubs' SA. I'm cracking up about him texting his friend. Guys can be such doofs. HA!!HA!! Is it really that serious?? I forgot about smoking pot having an effect. hmmmm...

ttcinseattle-Sorry you feel like a duck, but soon your belly will be flat, and you'll be walking back to normal. 24 more days!! This is so great. I can't wait to see pictures. Do you have names picked out? I can't remember and have been self centered.

Wish-Sorry for the spotting, but enjoy your time at the beach. You should move to the coast! It would be so pretty and such a change from the 'nois. HA!!HA!! Isn't Charleston great? Go to Ft. Sumter if you have a chance. It's worth it, I'm telling you. But, you have to remember, I'm a super nerd, so maybe you wouldn't really like it there. :shrug:

Sis-Yeah, the nurse said the big one is for mixing, and the small one is for my stomach injections. Phew! I figured that was the case, but just wanted to make sure. She was nice on the phone, as usual.

Mischief-These dreams are just super bizarre, but I love reading about them. I like the one where you kept finding pretty clothes. How cool would that be if it happened in real life? Keep testing out the trigger, and as someone said (argghh..my memory), maybe it will start getting darker. Boop boop!

kfs1-Is today the day? Give us the scoop, sunshine.

:wave: to everyone else. Hey there ladies!


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I'm so sorry about your mom. Hope you're doing OK. But I AM happy to hear that you're able to move forward on Sunday. Yay! I see a baby in the near future for you!

Fezzle -Such great news about your DH. :)

Wish - So happy to hear that you're having a great time in Charleston twinnie. Such a great city. Like Terri said, I thought Ft. Sumter was great .Also, I agree with you about the beach. I really need to live closer myself. I'm sorry that that witch is coming though. Huge bummer every time. :(

My first IUI is complete. BUT my DHs sperm wasn't looking so hot (not too motile) so she said "not to hold out much hope." G R E A T. Really uplifting. I'm so emotional and mushy. Looks like IVF is right around the corner for us.

She also got back my DHs bloods and she thinks the issue with his sperm is hormonal but said that of course his urologist needs to look at it.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh no, kfs1-I hate those stupid nurses. They are not there to say whether things are going to work or not. They are there to assist the doctor and make sure the paperwork matches the sample on the counter. That's about it. 

I'm sorry you're feeling so emotional and sad. Are you taking progesterone starting tonight? Now just remember that you will probably feel bloated for a day or two, so that is nothing to be alarmed about, it is what it is. You HAVE to prove this nurse wrong. Then you can rub your bump in her face. HA!!HA!! Uh, that's kind of weird. :rofl: :hugs: <3 Have a fun weekend anyway. You've been through a lot.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry his numbers weren't what u were hoping for but it only takes one!!

Did your Dr suggest Clomid for him or Maca sounds like his T might be low hope the Uroligist gives u answers Sux not knowing!!! :hugs:

Me personally I would rather be surprised then have high hopes only to be let down I hate that but miracles happen every day just remember that!!! FX

It just might take hem a Lil longer but u have small follies catching up just BD if u can Tom and Sat!! ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my temp is pretty high but my therm was giving me issues last month so idk what to think !!! :shrug:

Would be cool to tell people "What happens in Vegas doesn't Always stay" :haha:


----------



## ttcinseattle

Don't worry about me, ladies, I'll take sumo/duck walk over heartburn any day! Lol

We do have a name. It's been her name since before she was conceived since we didn't find out the sex with our son and had one of each ready to go. We were keeping it a secret (so I respected that even on BnB and avoided the question) but as we've gotten closer I've started sharing because she's just so real to me now I want to shout it from the rooftops! Anyway, I know Sis will like it - Lillian :)

KFS, sorry about the low motility and pessimism. But, as I said a little while ago, I'm a big fan of the power of negative thinking, haha. I always find the more certain I am that something won't work out the more I seem to be proved wrong. And it's just like Sis said, I'd rather be pleasantly surprised than sorely disappointed. So, maybe it's not your month... (wink wink) And with that in mind, nothing to see here Mischief! I am definitely not excitedly stalking your chart every day, because it's prob just the booster ;)

Terri, do NOT stab yourself with those big mixing needles! I'm pretty sure Erin said she made that mistake, and I cringe just thinking about it! I remember those things from the donor days. Also, I don't know if it will help with the bloat, but I rotated shot location between thighs and belly so I didn't get too bruised. 

Happy Friday to everyone!


----------



## Mischief

ttcinseattle said:


> But, as I said a little while ago, I'm a big fan of the power of negative thinking, haha. I always find the more certain I am that something won't work out the more I seem to be proved wrong. And it's just like Sis said, I'd rather be pleasantly surprised than sorely disappointed. So, maybe it's not your month... (wink wink) And with that in mind, nothing to see here Mischief! I am definitely not excitedly stalking your chart every day, because it's prob just the booster ;)

It's funny that you say that. In my heart I think I feel that way, but I'm always telling people that _worrying is like praying for what you don't want_. 

What we think is going to do it for us is Murphy's Law. The company my husband works for is closing, and we think next week might be the end. I also test next week. So he'll be unemployed... and we'll have to switch to my crappy school district health insurance... which is such _bad_ timing, right??? Isn't that when it always happens??? Bring it, Murphy! ;)


----------



## Mischief

kfs1, I'm really sorry about your DH's motility. There _is_ still hope, even if it's not ideal. I really hate that she said that to you! Honestly, I think that if at that point they aren't going to cancel the IUI, they should just be huge rays of optimistic sunshine, because what good could a comment like that possibly do? Like having you fret about it is going to improve your odds?

Like Terri said, get that BFP and rub it in her face!!! :)


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Fezzle ~ I'm glad the SA turned out normal for you guys. :thumbup:

Wish ~ Glad you've been having a good vaca. A couple years ago we decided to do a beach trip, and were debating between Charleston and Myrtle. Had never been to either. Everyone we talked to said to go to Myrtle with little kids, so we did. Last weekend, had a couple friends tell us they like Charleston better. So, next time I think we're going to try Charleston. Sorry about af's impending arrival though. Bummer.

Mischief ~ Still hoping this month will be it for you! :winkwink: The 31st does seem like far away. Hopefully the time passes quickly for you!

kfs ~ Yay, for complete IUI! :thumbup: Hopefully you'll be proving that nurse wrong.

Sis ~ I like your "what happens in Vegas doesn't always stay" comment/thought. Hopefully you get to use it. :winkwink:

TTC ~ Lillian is a nice name. :thumbup: I have a niece with that name.

So, had my follow up with my RE this morning. Next month, if I don't get pg this month on my own, I will take Femara (2.5 mg) CD 3-7, BD on CD 9, start OPK's on CD 11, ultrasound on CD 12 to check follies, then I have to do an hcg shot and have IUI sometime after CD 12 depending on how things fall. He said we'd go over the shot and when to do the IUI at the CD 12 u/s. RE said we will try IUI 2-3 cycles if DH's sperm are looking good enough after the spinning. If sperm aren't looking too good after the spinning, it may just be one cycle. He said if no success after 3 IUI cycles, then having more isn't going to increase the chance of success, so why bother trying. It doesn't usually work out on a fourth or fifth try with IUI according to him. So, if after all that, I'm still not pg, he said IVF with ICSI. He didn't even suggest the regular IVF with the petri dish.

If I move onto a 2nd IUI, and only had one egg release at the first IUI, he will increase the Femara dosage. He wants to see me produce at least two eggs for better chances. If we get to IVF, they will put in two embryos if we get two good ones.


----------



## Fezzle

momof3girls- I hope things work out before you get to the ICSI stage!

kfs- :hugs: I hope a sperm gets up there. Sounds very unhelpful of your nurse!

Sis- love the Vegas line! I hope you've brought something back with you!

ttcinseattle- love the name! I won't tell anyone...


----------



## Fezzle

Also- Mischief- holding out hope for you as your chart looks amazing! I always think that way too. I'm trying to tempt fate by taking on new responsibilities at work and buying new dresses.


----------



## kfs1

Thanks, ladies. Terri - it was actually my doctor who said that, not a nurse. I mean, I don't want her to sugarcoat things or anything but she sometimes seems to forget how emotional this is for us women - I'm sure because she's so jaded by everything. I would rather be pleasantly surprised for sure but I think I'll take a PG test at home that morning so I can get my emotions out at home. Oh man, I HOPE I can rub a BFP in her face. :) if not, definitely fine with moving on to IVF.

edit: oh, and Terri, I'm totally bloated and I'm supposed to BD again tonight. I feel groooooosssss.


----------



## terripeachy

I bet if your husband was getting an IUI your doc would be all nice and caring. Sorry for having such a sucky experience so yeah, you better just BD and get it over with (so lame) just to give yourself the best chance. Tell hubs it's strictly for baby making so skip all the other stuff and get to business!! Hee hee. Then tomorrow you sit around watching tv/movies/real housewives!

Mischief-I haven't been ignoring you, but I'm totally on the excited train with everyone else! I wish my chart looked half as good. Even just once I would like to have a steady increase in temps. Fxfxfx.


----------



## Mischief

terripeachy said:


> Mischief-I haven't been ignoring you, but I'm totally on the excited train with everyone else! I wish my chart looked half as good. Even just once I would like to have a steady increase in temps. Fxfxfx.

I didn't want to get my hopes up this cycle, especially after his lower numbers, but I just can't help myself. I keep looking at the overlay of last month (the chemical) with this month. They're SO similar! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/464222/?o=1&

If this cycle doesn't work, we're going to go ahead with another IUI right away (before school starts!), regardless of his employment situation. I'm even thinking of getting a room at the Marriot next door to my RE's office the night before just to make things a little less stressful and a little more romantic. She's about 45 minutes to an hour from our house, and even though we'll also need a pet-sitter for the night, it will make things easier for him since he won't have to collect at the office like before.

I'm also planning all the yard work and heavy lifting I'll do if I get AF again this summer. So much needs to be done around here!

See? I'm trying hard to be pessimistic. It's just not quite working!

[-o&lt;


----------



## VJean

Mischief, not that I want to contribute to you getting your hopes up....but when I overlaid my pg charts they were very close, just like yours. It was a little obsession of mine, and I think spot on every time! So I'm going to secretly have my hopes up for you!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Looking good mischief did u test again is it darker or lighter?? ;)

FYI my boobs are killing me!! :rofl:

I have a cousin my age that has a DS about my Lil ones age and theyve been trying for a long time also ell she got a BFP a few weeks ago but the ultrasound didn't go so well please Prey for her that the dates are off!! :help:


----------



## Mischief

I did test again, and it's much lighter but still there. I'm really thankful for the hcg booster because I haven't had one bit of spotting (which is unheard of for me!) but I am so afraid of a false positive! 

Last cycle I had negative tests at 10 and 11 dpo, but it was positive 13 dpo. 

Y'all pray for me - leaving for my husband's niece's birthday party. I'm predicting lots of, "So when are YOU going to have a baby?" and "See? Isn't family life wonderful?" comments. It takes all my willpower to hold back nasty replies at the moment, and then even more not to cry in the car on the way home. Ugh!

Sorry about your boobs, Sis! LOL!


----------



## Sis4Us

It only take one Bitch Fest and they will learn to keep there comments to themselves ;)


----------



## kfs1

Praying for a BFP and a day free of stupid comments Mischief! Ugh. People are so clueless.

Sis - I say yay for sore boobs! :)

I have to go to a family reunion for my DHs side of the family today and I'm soooooo dreading it. I feel soooo bloated like a fat whale. When does it go away???


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-It'll go away probably tomorrow evening. I can't remember exactly, and I didn't record anything on Ffoe. Just wear comfy pants. hee hee. Sorry you're feeling yucky, but at least I warned you, right? I looked like I was 3 months prego the last time I did my IUI. 

Mischief-Yeah! I always look at past charts people have, and although yours always looks pretty good, this one is eerily like your last, so let's look for a small difference because this one will be a long term success!

Sis-Oh, sorry for your boobs hurting, but I will say a little prayer for your cousin, and I'll send some :dust: her way as well.

I forgot to tell you guys! When I was at my family reunion, I was so happy that my sister was there. Everyone was focused/surprised at her being pregnant for the 4th time that they totally ignored me. Well, not totally, but I think I only heard a few people say something about "having fun practicing, gaining another cousin, or following in my sister's footsteps." It was such a relief! So for Mischief and kfs1-You can do this...just remain calm, or make some snarky comment about getting started as soon as the party is over or starting tomorrow.

Get your :coffee: ladies because it's vent time. I am not the one to go to baby showers/bridal showers/birthday parties for kids etc...I kind of hate them. HA!!HA!! It seems that they are always in the spring or summer and I'd rather be riding, so I just say I'm busy and can't make it. It's not a lie. Well, my husband's best friend wife (we'll call her Jodi) has a best friend (we'll call her Tara) who is pregnant. I found out at the 1 yo party for Jodi's kid a few months back. Now, for some reason, I really like Tara. She's cool, fun, and nice enough. I almost thought of inviting her to OUR wedding (hubs went to college with all of them), but I don't really know her that well, and $ was tight, so we did not. After the bday party, I asked Jodi if Tara was having a baby shower and if it wasn't weird, I would like to be invited. Maybe that's weird, but that's how I felt. Jodi said that she was hosting it at Tara's house and sure, she'd let me know when the date was.

That was the end of that. My coworker invited me to a party for her 1 yo, and the party is today. I told her that hubs and I would be there. She doesn't have a lot of family/friend support, so I am trying to be a good friend. Well, two weeks ago hubs asked if he could back out of the party because he's going golfing with Tara's husband, Jodi's husband and Tara's dad. I didn't think anything of it, and was like 'You already made a commitment on that day, so you need to tell them you can't go.' Then I remembered how I will back out of a party in a heartbeat, so I changed my mind the next day. Last night we were talking and I said 'Who is going golfing again, and why?' Hubs said he wasn't sure. Then, I had a freakout moment that I got invited to Tara's shower and didn't get a gift, and completely forgot about it, had another party scheduled to go to etc...If I get invited somewhere, I always write it down and do what I'm supposed to do, so I was really freaking out at this point. I figured that since I had to go to the baby store for my coworker's baby, I can pick something up for Tara, REGARDLESS of when the shower is or whatever is going on. If hubs is going to see Tara's husband, he can give him the gift. I immediately wrote to Jodi asking what gender the baby was. I also noticed our last text correspondence was me being a freak and inviting myself to a party. :haha: Well, Jodi writes back saying that 'Tara wants it to be a surprise, and the shower is tomorrow at 2pm if you want to come.' Wait, what?! The party is tomorrow? Oh, no ma'am. You don't invite me the night before the party after you forgot to invite me to begin with, and expect me to just show up like some loser without any plans. I told her that I already have other plans for the day, but have fun. Hubs was like 'That is messed up.' I said 'I didn't want to say anything because Jodi is your friend.' How would you guys feel? I feel like my being nice about actually wanting to go to someone's shower has kind of backfired. I usually HATE getting invited, but this one I was looking forward to and didn't get invited. HA!!HA!! My emotions are all over the place. I'm kind of mad at Jodi for being such a flake, but then I have to remember that not everyone is as responsible/dependable as I am, but on the other hand, I still sent a gift, so that was my "nice thing to do." It's just weird. /end rant.

So...when I go to the 1 yo party today, I'm just going to eat a lot of pizza, and play games with the kids that are there. It's only 1.5 hours, and it's near my house. I'll make the best of it.


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls, sorry I haven't checked in. I had company for a week, then out of town, then company again right when we got back. I did read, but today is the 1st day that I actually have time to write! You already know the outcome of my IVF. Mentally and emotionally, I have good days and bad days. I was testing at home, so the neg blood test wasn't a surprise. But IVF is a lot to go through, expecting a huge reward at the end, only to find out it didn't work. Some days I still cry and can hardly believe it, but honestly, for the most part, I'm just looking toward the future and feeling optimistic about the next one. I've read a lot about FET having slightly higher success rates. We knew that beforehand, but we did the fresh transfer anyway because the % wasn't THAT much different to make us hold off. But I'm just hanging onto little stats like that to stay positive.

AF arrived the very next day after quitting the P. I'm SO glad, because I'm ready to get this cycle over and move on to FET. Not sure why they wait a full cycle, but the nurse said it gives your hormones time to get normal again, and gives the body more time to recover from the ER. I'm hoping this cycle will be short (mine usually are when I'm unmedicated). I'll have my follow-up with my RE soon, so we can discuss next steps. It will be a LOT easier than the IVF, since we already have the embies. They'll just need to get my lining prepped for transfer. Not sure what else. I'll find all that out at my appt. We have 6 frozen embies waiting. Out of the 20 eggs they got, 2 crumbled, but the rest of them did fertilize, but 4 of them weren't viable. So we had 14 embies after that first 24 hours. In the end, we lost 2 before they could make it to the day5 blastocyst stage, and 2 must not have survived freezing process, so we had 8 left. Which is all pretty normal and common.

As heartbreaking as it was for this not to work, I know I have a lot to be thankful for... I have insurance that pays a large portion, I got plenty of embies, and they have high success rates for FET. So I am grateful for all that, and I'm looking at the positives, and just getting myself pumped up and excited for the FET.:thumbup: In the meantime, we'll try naturally this cycle and just see what happens.

Anyway, just wanted to update. DH just walked in the door, and we have lots to do today, so unfortunately I don't have anymore time to chat. Wish I did though, because it sure feels good to talk about it. I'll check in again later or tomorrow, so that I can respond to everyone's latest posts. Lots of interesting stuff going on.


----------



## Sis4Us

So good to hear from u Erose BIG :hugs: Onward and Upward!!! :)


----------



## ttcinseattle

Great to hear from you, Erin! You sound like you're doing a great job of looking forward to what will come. And that's the thing about IVF. It might not work the first time, or even the second, but I'm sure it WILL end up working out one way or another soon. The waiting sucks, but you know you're on the right path. 

To all of you doing IVF, I have a friend with a 1 year old from something like her 5th IVF attempt. Know what happened after all those years of infertility and finally having her little one? She got knocked up accidentally with her second! I'm sure we've all heard the stories, but sometimes having a baby really does teach your body how to work properly. Of course, I'm still secretly hoping you get twins Erin ;)

Mischief, WOW on those similar charts. That is crazy! If it really is a sign of what's happening in your body, I bet that booster is doing wonders to stop what happened last time. I'm glad you're testing testing testing (and will have no doubt about the booster) because I can't wait for your updates each day. 

Terri, what the heck?! I would be seriously annoyed. Especially since she probably knew your hubs was invited golfing during this event while the ladies were busy, and she still didn't "remember" to invite you! I'm glad you have something else going on so you could say no, I'm busy when she finally got around to saying something. I hope she apologizes via your husband later.


----------



## Mischief

Well... no ugly comments during the birthday party because it was Mother-in-Law Vs. Mother-in-Law! Thanks for taking the pressure off, and for the entertainment, ladies! Looking forward to the next party! :haha:

ERosePW, I'm so sorry for your loss. I am thankful you have some embies waiting, a good plan for moving forward, financial help, and such a great attitude! :hugs:

MomOf3Girls, Sounds like you've got your plan together! That always makes me feel better. On both of my IUI's I've only had one follicle - and that one fertilized last time! Even still, I'm so jealous of women who produce more!

Fezzle, How's your shopping going? ;) I bought a super tight skirt the other day and that's exactly what I was thinking! ;)

kfs1, I hope your bloating subsides and that you enjoy your reunion!

VJean, Yours were similar? Now I'm even more hopeful! :) My test day is still years away!!!

Sis4Us, Praying for your cousin!!!! (I don't know I missed that line of your post earlier, but I did! Sorry! There I was all concerned/excited about your boobs! :wacko:)

ttcinseattle, That happened to a teacher on my campus this year! I have never in my life seen a more beautiful pregnant woman - she was so blessed and thankful it just radiated off of her!

terripeachy, Did you call it Fertility Foe? :haha: Yeah... It can be! I think you should give "Jodi" the benefit of the doubt (it very well could have been a mistake) and do exactly what you did - send a gift and your well wishes. There is a book I love to read to my students - Zen Shorts. In it, some kids befriend a Panda who tells them this story...

_ A Heavy Load

Two traveling monks reached a town where there was a young woman waiting to step out of her sedan chair. The rains had made deep puddles and she couldn&#8217;t step across without spoiling her silken robes. She stood there, looking very cross and impatient. She was scolding her attendants. They had nowhere to place the packages they held for her, so they couldn&#8217;t help her across the puddle.

The younger monk noticed the woman, said nothing, and walked by. The older monk quickly picked her up and put her on his back, transported her across the water, and put her down on the other side. She didn&#8217;t thank the older monk, she just shoved him out of the way and departed.

As they continued on their way, the young monk was brooding and preoccupied. After several hours, unable to hold his silence, he spoke out. &#8220;That woman back there was very selfish and rude, but you picked her up on your back and carried her! Then she didn&#8217;t even thank you!&#8221;

&#8220;I set the woman down hours ago,&#8221; the older monk replied. &#8220;Why are you still carrying her?&#8221;_

So... don't carry her! :) Enjoy your pizza! (That's what we had too... and I ate it even though it's on my PCOS "No" list! Yum!)


----------



## Driving280

ERose, I am glad you checked in. I am sorry it did not work... But you did get a lot of eggs and have frozen embies, and you are right, the rate for those is actually significantly higher than in a fresh cycle. When I was looking into IVF, the RE said that it is because in the fresh cycle you are so awash in hormones that it might actually hurt implantation slightly... FX!!

Terri, that is sort of... wtf! Sorry! You don't need this type of stuff right now, especially linked to baby showers.


----------



## terripeachy

Mischief-Whoa...MIL vs MIL? That's pretty funny, but I'm glad you made it through another family event. We've all been there. Yes, for me, it's pretty much always been Ffoe, except maybe my first month when I didnt know what to look for. It was still my friend at that point. As far as Jodi goes, I'm not carrying her, it was just a weird situation. I'm not even upset about it, just kind of like 'humph.' My husband is over at their house now after their golf game. hee hee. I had fun at the other bday party. I was worried that I was going to be the only one that showed up, but the rest of my coworker's family/friends showed up 1/2 hour late, but it was a great turnout, nonetheless.

ttcinseattle-That's a great success story, and I totally believe that would happen. I just need one for now! hee hee. How are you feeling? Any contractions yet? Oh, and I do love your baby's name. I have a good moto. friend named Lillian. Actually, now that I think of it, I have two, although one we call Lil. Such a beautiful name.


----------



## Mischief

I took another test just now and there is only just this very, very, very faint line. I guess the booster must be just about out of my system. I hope hope hope hope it did it's job!!!

I have all my strips lined up in sequential order on a folded tissue in the bathroom. I compare them obsessively. Please tell me I'm not the only one who does this!


----------



## Sis4Us

U aren't the only One :dohh: I had all my test in a Box after My BFP was saving them until my U/S I sooooo hope yours is darker In the AM!!!


----------



## nessaw

I had my cbfm sticks all lined up til just the other day! And the pg ones-only 3 so quite restrained this time! Good luck.
terri glad you had a good time at the other party.
erose am sorry about the ivf. Good luck with the frosties. Hugs.x
hi all.x


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I would be soooo annoyed too. Wtf??? Anyway, I also think you did the right thing by sending a gift and just moving on. Not worth even thinking about anymore. I'm totally the same way about showers btw - they're the worst! :) And I'm actually hosting a baby shower at my house next weekend for my SIL. It's for her second, though, so just a few women. She got pregnant right before me actually. Kind of weird to think I would have been due in a little over a month if I hadn't miscarried.

Mischief - glad you survived the party. What were the MILs fighting over? My mom only comes up once a year so there isn't much interaction between her and my MIL. They seem to have a blast together when they see each other though. :) Getting excited for you! I hope those lines get darker and darker!! I actually only took 2 pg tests when I got my bfp but I did save them. :)

Erose - so happy to hear from you. I can't imagine how you're feeling with those rollercoaster emotions. Glad to hear that you're hanging in there.

Ttcinseattle - I love the name Lillian!! It's actually one of the names my DH and I had discussed. And I loooove hearing those stories. Thanks for sharing.

Momof3 - happy to hear that you have a plan in place. How are you feeling about everything?

Hi Sis, Nessaw, Fezzle, Wish, Rad and everyone else!

The party was fine yesterday. Quite calm considering my DH comes from a HUGE irish family who can be pretty rowdy. :) No one bothered me about babies and the subject of babies actually came up multiple times. I honestly think it's because of the last party when my DHs cousin wanted to discuss my "fertility issues" in front of the entire world and I ended up bawling. Hey, if it did the trick, totally fine by me. :)

But speaking of that, question for you ladies. I asked this on another board, too. Do you discuss fertility stuff with family/friends? No one knows that I just got an iui except for 1 close friend. I don't feel comfortable telling people, especially since it involves my DHs low count - not really my place to be talking about that, ya know? Just curious is all. :)

Starting P today. Question - do I have to lie there for a bit after? Love all of this gross stuff that we have to do as women. :)


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> U aren't the only One :dohh: I had all my test in a Box after My BFP was saving them until my U/S I sooooo hope yours is darker In the AM!!!

I just tested again. There is still a very faint shadow of a line if I squint and look at it in just the right light. So definitely NOT darker! 

Last night I had the tiniest tiniest bit of pinkish red discharge. Could that have been IB? Am I crazy for hoping?

I didn't get my BFP until 13 dpo last time, and I'm only 11 dpo today. So I feel like there's still hope, right? 

I'm a wreck over here!


----------



## terripeachy

Mischief-There's still hope!! It's early now. You'll know in two days and then we'll all know. Eek!! hee hee.

kfs1-I answered you on the other board, but I took P pessaries, and I just put on a pantiliner and kept it moving. It was kind of gross though because a lot of it came out throughout the day. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Driving280

TTCSeatllle - Lillian is a gorgeous name! We actually had girls names all chosen (it was going to be either Emilia/Emilie or Laura) but with a boy, who knows... Hubby will want to push for his first name again but as I said last time, if he gets your first name, he gets my last name! (Our son has my last name as his middle name and we'll do the same with the new one probably).

Mischief, FX!! I know it is tough... 11 DPO is still very early.

Kfs, I have discussed fertility issues with family and friends. I think everyone knows about my miscarriages - I almost feel like I need to tell because suddenly you realize that you are not alone. Hubby's 95 y.o. grandmother was so moved when she heard about my miscarriage that she told us that she had two of them herself - and none of her children had even known about that until then! And then she followed our journey, it was so sweet. Otherwise, it depends, I have a friend who was going through ivf (and is now pregnant at 41 after a failed and a canceled cycle!) and we talked about everything. Others, I have just told that we are trying but have had to deal with miscarriages... And as we have a son, the topic does not often come up (I think some of my family back in Europe was surprised that I was expecting... they just assumed we were one and done). I am only really careful around my SIL as she tried unsuccessfully to get pregnant after 39 and did IVF and everything else under the sun (she did have a child at 36), but failed :( and is still devastated (she is 45 now and in pre-menopause). I just did not want to bring up the topic with her because we were getting pregnant every few months, it just was not sticking (until now, FX!). 

As to me, hubby and DS are in California, camping in the mountains with family. I am working, bleh. But, now I have so much free time, I have a totally great plan for today: eat a slooow and nice breakfast while surfing the web, read the newspapers, go get a pedicure, have lunch with two girlfriends, go shopping, come home and read a book. And, I guess I should try to go work out because I am gaining weight too fast. And because I was technically overweight before (BMI 25.2!! argh, that is overweight now, I was a size 6 before DS), dr says I should not gain more than 25 lbs.


----------



## Sis4Us

I know the feeling Driving w each loss I have gained a ton I'm now at my max w DS1 or close to it I didn't gain much w DS2 :nope: 
It crazy how are bodies act even w a loss !! 

Sounds like u have a great relaxing day lined up I think I'm gonna lay by the pool and get some sun we had people over yesterday for a BarBQ but everyone showed up when The sun was about to go down :(

I did make a great strawberry cake for my Neice she's been wanting cake since her surgery that is staring at me for breakfast :haha:

Hope everyone is having a Great Weekend!!! :)


----------



## Future Mom

Hi everyone! :flower:

Just a quick reply to a few and an update - more tomorrow hopefully...

ERose - So glad to welcome you back! I'm sorry it didn't take, but sounds promising for next time. We missed you here! :hugs:

Mischief - GL!!! We can get our BFP together this month! :thumbup:

AFM - CD 31 and still no witch...I'm gonna buy a test today and do it tomorrow morning, so wish me luck!!!


----------



## Mischief

kfs1 said:


> But speaking of that, question for you ladies. I asked this on another board, too. Do you discuss fertility stuff with family/friends? No one knows that I just got an iui except for 1 close friend. I don't feel comfortable telling people, especially since it involves my DHs low count - not really my place to be talking about that, ya know? Just curious is all. :)
> 
> Starting P today. Question - do I have to lie there for a bit after? Love all of this gross stuff that we have to do as women. :)

After so many years of dealing with this I feel like most people know. I work at an elementary school where everyone knows everyone's business, and we'd told our mothers that we were struggling when we first went to a specialist. Our parents and my grade level team know about my chemical last cycle, but we're not sharing much info about this cycle with anyone. I hate getting people's hopes up. So thank goodness for you ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Mischief

Future Mom said:


> Mischief - GL!!! We can get our BFP together this month! :thumbup:
> 
> AFM - CD 31 and still no witch...I'm gonna buy a test today and do it tomorrow morning, so wish me luck!!!

I hope so!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## Sis4Us

FX Future Mom!!!

Hope the spotting is a Goodsign Mischief!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Fx Mischief and Futuremom!

I am way too open about our TTC efforts so far! I'm sure I'm way more open about it than OH would like.

edit- I should add that we haven't got to any assistance so far which might change what I tell people. So far the most 'help' we've had is for me to take Metformin and iron pills.


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck tomorrow Futuremom!!

Sis-I see you're back in the flatlands, but at least they are high flatlands!!


----------



## nessaw

Good luck futuremom and mischief. X


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea Terri my temp yesterday was 98.34 but I think it was cuz I got up at 4 am and went back to bed so I changed it to my normal Flatlands :haha:

U r right it's higher than most except my BFP chart so FX!!! ;)


----------



## Kayotic

I am sorry Ive been MIA - I got a message asking how I was and I saw a few weeks ago where someone asked if I'd been heard from.

I am doing great. Little guy is growing, I'm all done buying baby items, nursery is done. Just waiting for his arrival!
I have my anatomy scan in 2 weeks.

I read a little back, but not much. Terri, I am so happy to see you're finally stimming for IVF!

Sorry, I suck but time is short so I cant go back further but will try to keep up from here.


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies....I'm all caught up and an now reply to everyone ( that's if I don't forget what I read. Lol)

Nessaw..., wonderful wonderful news! Truly happy for you. :hugs:

Wish...glad you're having fun on your trip despite the witch showing up to try and ruin the fun. She's such an ass! 

Terri...whoo-hoo for the big box of goodies. And I commend you and all the ladies on being able to give yourselves needles. I'm such a freakin' chicken about needles. Oh as for the baby shower, kudos on sending the gift and not letting it annoy you. It might have been on oversight on her part but glad you really did have other plans for that day. Lol

Sis...glad everything went well with your niece's procedure and prayers going up for your cousin :hugs: 

TTC.....had to laugh at the sumo wrestler comment, I know how you feel. I have people ask me if I'm having twins because they are shocked to learn that I am this big with only one. Some of the comments are rude and I've given a couple snarky comments on return. I already feel huge so their comments don't make it better. Buy you're in the home stretch and before you know it Lillian will be here and no more duck walk for you. Lol

Erose...glad to see you popped back on and that you are keeping a positive attitude. You have a lot of embryos left and I believe that even though it didn't happen this cycle, God has something major planned for you on your next IVF round. I'm going with multiples :winkwink:

Kfs...glad you survived the party. These days I can't really lift up my leg to kick anyone but my arms are still functioning properly so I can still dole out throat punches if need be for you :haha:

Rad...hope your visit with your parents is going well. Did your mom guess anything?

Kayotic...hiya, glad to hear all is going well with you

VJean...love the pic of your daughter and her little outfit is just the cutest! 

Moni, hope you made it to Vegas and you're having a blast. 

Hiya....to all the other lovelies and I know I've forgotten some of you. :dohh:

AFM...I am now 33 wks 2 days and just counting down the days. My "surprise" baby shower was last Saturday and I say "surprise" because I figured it out beforehand. :haha: but it was still great and we pretty much got everything we needed with the exception of a few things that we can just pick up ourselves. We truly are blessed with great family and friends. July is a hot birthday month for my family but it's also the anniversary of my niece's death which was on the 25th ( this year marks 2 years) which also happens to be my nephew's birthday so it's a bitter sweet day. I really do miss her and whenever we have family gatherings or there is a milestone in the family I miss her even more. I would loved for her to be here to meet the new addition but I know she's watching over him or her. :hugs:. In more upbeat news we has our 3D/4D ultrasound redo on Thursday and the baby was quite active. Eyes were open and was smiling a lot and this time the hand and the finger stayed out of the picture. :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Kayotic-I was thinking about you the other day, so I guess in addition to your messages, your ears were ringing. Glad to hear that things are going well and you have purchased all of your items. Are you still babysitting those two kids?

Smiles-Yay for checking in. I'm so glad the baby was active for the ultrasound this time around. Woohooo! Did you have a big group this time? Sorry to hear about your niece's passing too. That makes me sad that you're sad when you have your family around. :hugs:

AFM-I did my first injections tonight with hubs' assistance. He stood there gulping and taking deep breaths. HA!!HA!! I was like 'You act like you're getting a shot.' :rofl: He did put the gauze on my stomach when I was finished, so that was nice. He didn't hang around when I did my IUI shots, so this was his first time. He will be giving me the trigger shot in my back/butt, so it's good that he's attentive. Two more days of these and then I go back for bloodwork and u/s and then they will change the medicine accordingly. I went back to temping too. I like it.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Terri ~ I think you did the right thing. Just sending the gift. I also hate showers for reasons I won't get into. Have one to go to next month for a chick at church. Remember how I said "everyone" at church is pg or just had a baby, it seems? Well, everyone of age. The grandmas aren't. :haha: And teens, thank goodness.

Erin ~ Great to hear from you! :hugs: I hope the FET is it for you when the time comes. FX!

Mischief ~ Glad there were no comments at the birthday party. :thumbup: LOL at MIL vs MIL. I think I'd also be jealous of women who produce more eggs too. Don't know what will happen with me yet. Not expecting much for multiples since I was given the lowest dose. I'll also probably only get one as well, but I'd love, love, love to have twins. The RE seems to WANT me to produce two follies, so why the lowest dose? :shrug: He's only going to increase the dose if the first IUI fails, and I only had one produced for it. It's my dream to get two follies at the first one anyway, both of them fertilize and implant, and get twins. :haha: Yeah, that's me laughing at that dream. Like that'll happen!

Posting what I've got so far, and will come back to finish. Don't want the computer to crash on me and lose what I've written so far. :wacko:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

kfs ~ I've discussed our fertility issues with two people that are close, and I felt like I could trust them. One of them also went through fertility issues, and the other has a daughter having a hard time conceiving. Had to tell the 2nd one b/c she wants us to come over when she's out of town (flight attendant) to feed her cats and deal with the litter box, and to let the girls play with the cats.. Wanted her to know that when I get pg, I won't be able to do the box any more. I also don't like telling people too much either. DH has told a friend of ours, but I think that's it. Family doesn't really know. We wanted to surprise family with the news when it happens without anyone really knowing we were trying. I think most people think we are done. :haha: We have told two of DH's sisters, but that's it for family. They know we have been trying, but do not know of our new fertility issues. As far as how I'm feeling about everything. . . .glad to have a plan in place that'll hopefully get us results since what used to work before isn't working anymore. I'm hoping one of my 3 IUI cycles will do the trick because I'm not sure how I feel about IVF yet. I asked DH about what he thinks about IVF in case we end up there, and he's not wanting to think about it yet. Not until it looks like we're for sure going there. And about the P, I like to put in my P suppositories right before bed so they don't drip out too much.

Mischief ~ I sure hope the spotting is IB, and not af! FX!

Future mom ~ Good luck!

Kayotic ~ Glad you are doing well. :flower:

Smiles ~ Glad you got better pictures this time! :thumbup:

Terri ~ Yay, for first injections! :thumbup: So excited for you. Getting closer and further through the process. LOL at your DH though!

Hello to everyone else!

Nothing new for me. Just waiting for OPK to become positive. Trying naturally this month, but not holding my breath. Actually looking more forward to getting to next cycle when I'll hopefully have a greater shot at getting pg.


----------



## Sis4Us

I can't sleep WTH is going on???? :grr:


----------



## ttcinseattle

Sis4Us said:


> I can't sleep WTH is going on???? :grr:

Me neither! Woke up choking on stomach acid and had to cruise the Internet to distract myself from the burning in my lungs :( So much for no heartburn. I think for all my big "stay in there as long as possible" talk, my resolve is going to weaken now that I've officially hit (as of 1 hour ago) the 37 week mark! ;)

Mischief, I seem to test positive at 11 dpo, but not everyone does that early, so I'll continue hoping for you over the next few days. But I also wanted to say that when I used ICs (Wondfo brand) my first positive at 11 dpo was so super barely visible faint. I also tested with an FRER so I knew it was an actual positive, but if I'd only tested with the IC I would have been bashing my head against the wall trying to decide if it was positive or not. The next day was ever so slightly darker, but those ICs can be really faint in the very beginning. So...curious to see what morning brings for you. If it was implantation bleeding, might have to wait til Tuesday for a real answer tho anyway.

Excited for an update from FutureMom too!! Is the future now?! (Sorry, I'm a nerd hehe)


----------



## Mischief

It has now been a full week since the hcg booster, and the line has faded out to a just barely there squinter on an IC, but _it's still there!_ 

Last time (without the hcg shot 5 dpo) I had a very very very faint positive (like today's) on an IC at 13 dpo. I feel like there's still hope for me... maybe...?

So now I clearly understand why my doc said NOT to test until 15 dpo. I should have listened because this is driving me nuts!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Are you worried about something or are people/dogs in your house keeping you awake? How is your niece doing, btw? Maybe you can take a nap out by the pool today. So jealous.

ttcinseattle-I laughed about your resolve weakening. You can do this for two more weeks. Honestly, I don't like those ICs at all. When I took the trigger for IUI, my test was positive twice, and all the rest were negative. But, you know I'm not a good squinter, so if I didn't see it outright, it wasn't there as far as I'm concerned. And, I'm not wasting those FRERs because I'm cheap. When I do get prego, I'm seriously mailing my ICs to someone who is an addict because I'll have plenty to pass on and I don't want them.

Mischief-It's driving me nuts too! HA!!HA!! I hope the line starts getting darker tomorrow or later this afternoon. I love looking for your little cat avatar because I'm excited to read your updates.

Momof3-I'd just cross the IVF bridge when you get to it. No sense thinking about it now, unless you have to start saving for it. It's not cheap, as I'm sure you're well aware. I think that IUI would be the farthest you need to go. :thumbup: My hubs is such a goof.


----------



## Smiles013

Terri....it was just my two kids with me this time. They really got a kick out of it too. Lol. I'll have to post pictures from that session. 

Mischief..I would say there is still hope, FXFXFXFXFX for you

TTC....sorry about the burning/heartburn but before you know it you'll be up for a whole different reason. Does Tums help you at all?


----------



## Future Mom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Fezzle

Yay! I want to see it!


----------



## terripeachy

SHUT.UP!! Congrats Future Mom!!!!
What great news for a Monday! :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## kfs1

Smiles - So happy to hear that you're doing well. I'm sorry about your niece's anniversary but you're right - she's up there watching over all of you for sure. :hugs: And thanks for the offers to throat punch people. :)

Kayotic - Great to hear from you! Glad things are going well.

Terri - Haha. I can't blame your husband for being nervous about the injections. Glad to hear that he's prepping himself so he's ready for the next round. You like temping, huh? Ugh. I'm sooooooo sick of it.

Sis - You poor thing. Are you up just thinking about stuff at night? That's been happening a lot to me lately, too.

Mischief - Aww man! Can't imagine how you're feeling. How long does it typically take for the trigger to be out of your system? I would think it should be out of there by now?!?!?!

Future Mom - :happydance: Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaahooooooooooooooooo! Congratulations!! :happydance:

Sooooo, my temp plummeted this morning and my crosshairs understandably vanished. Whhhhhhhat on earth? Thoughts? :shrug: Yet another semen drop-off this morning - this time at my DHs urologists request. I swear, all I do is drive around with cups of semen these days. :)


----------



## VJean

:happydance::thumbup::cloud9::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

Congrats Future Mom!!


----------



## Driving280

FutureMom - Yay!!!!! Congratz!!

Terri - Can't believe you can make injections funny...


----------



## Mischief

Future Mom said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::dance::dance::dance:

:wohoo:

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## nessaw

Futuremom congrats.xx


----------



## Mischief

Driving280 said:


> FutureMom - Yay!!!!! Congratz!!
> 
> Terri - Can't believe you can make injections funny...

Terri finds the humor in everything! I consider her an enormous blessing in my life right now!


----------



## Wish4another1

Futuremom - YAY!!! Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: lets see some line porn!!! :haha:

kfs - this freaking temp taking!!! it does drive me crazy but I decided after not knowing last month what day I ovulated on - I am just too anal to not take my temp... so I must deal with it - but I am sorry your temps are wonky...not really fair when doing IUI - why can't our bodies PLAY ALONG??? :hugs: twinnie... I am HOH no matter what your chart says - this is your month!!! (screw that doctor - I would like to hear what she would've said if your DH was in the room:saywhat: since she goes all socialite when he is there!! :haha:)

Mischief - HOH for you too lady!!! I hope your line starts getting darker and darker and we can have one more BFP before July sneaks away!!! :hugs:

Terri - love hearing about your injection drama - lets hope the hubby hangs in there...although I see no issue with you injecting yourself - nothing that a mirror can't see you through :rofl: I am so dang excited about your upcoming ER... :yipee::yipee::yipee: I just know you are getting a BFP in August!! 

Erose - you too lady - BFP for you in August and you and Terri can be bump buddies!!! I love your attitude it is refreshing... :hugs:

Driving - I CAN NOT believe you are 14 weeks already...:loopy::loopy:2nd tri already - feeling any movement yet?? :hugs:

Vjean - LOVE LOVE your avatar!!! your little girl is so sweet and I just know your little man is going to be so dapper.... you are such a classy dresser of your kids... my kids have plenty to say about how I dressed them!!! and it isn't CLASSY!!! :rofl:

Kayotic - again 18 weeks??? what the heck - where did the time go??? and your are ready for baby???? holy smoly I am impressed... congrats lady!!! can't wait to watch those weeks continue to climb!!!:hugs:

Smiles - 33 weeks YAY!!! Your little surprise will be here in no time at all!!! How exciting!!! I bet your kids love that ultrasound - I would love to take my girls if I ever get that chance!!!

TTC- girl you are next up on the baby train!!! I cannot wait to see you little one!!! how exciting... hang on - baby will be here and you will wonder what happened lol!!! :crib:

Sis - sorry about the no sleeping - that was me too last night... I hope you can catch a nappie or something today that will refresh you!! I hope that high temps will be an indicator of yet another BFP for us!!! a girlie one for you of course!! :hugs:


Momof3 - good luck with your natural cycle this month - you just never know when those two lines will appear!!! HOH for you too dear!! :hugs:

well I know I probably missed a few - but I am not meaning too... :hi: to anyone I missed...

AFM - Cd3 - started my Soy last night - and man it works on the CM... ridiculous since AF is still here... my DH is still taking his vitamins:happydance:... I am back to taking my temp because the anal side of me just has to know my ovulation day... I spotted 5 days before AF this last cycle :growlmad: seriously I have to figure out a way to stop that... so trying B vitamins/vitex after O... [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Happy Monday all...

PS I started the August testing thread :blush: its my virgin testing thread :rofl: 
I am hoping I can do it justice!!! and we get lots of BFP's!!!


----------



## ttcinseattle

Yay FutureMom!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Driving/Mischief-You guys crack me up when you say that I made/make you laugh. I always have to go back and reread it like 'huh? What was funny?' HA!!HA!! I guess if you knew my hubs and how cute he is, you would really be laughing, so I just try to reenact what he's doing.

Wish-Can't wait to go check out your testing thread. I'm happy I'll actually have a date this month.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Future Mom what a way to start the Week!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Radkat

Terri - I would've been annoyed. I do think it's a case of her being unorganized instead of malicious, but that's still annoying. Good that you took the high road and sent a gift anyway. Glad you enjoyed your other party. Hooray for hubs making it through the injection (and you). I'm sure he'll become a pro. My brother, who hates all things medical, is giving my SIL weekly progesterone shots. They're like a comedy team talking about it.

Seattle - I love the name Lillian. So pretty. Hope things are going well with you.

Sis - Boo to no sleep. I vote for a nap by the pool as well. Oh and strawberry cake sounds delicious!

ERose - Thanks for checking in with us. I know you have several threads and it's not fun to report bad news multiple times. It really sounds like you are prepared for your next IVF which I'm sure will be better news. Hang in there, sweetie.

Kfs - Glad you escaped the baby talk at your party.

Driving - Your day sounds fantastic! It's amazing how a day like that is such a luxury! Re: weight during pregnancy... 25.2 BMI is BARELY overweight. While I think exercising is good no matter what, I think you also have to listen to your body and sometimes it just needs rest. Hope your day was great. 

Hi Kayotic - Glad things are going well.

Mischief - Sorry about the mysterious faint line. I got a BFN on 12DPO and BFP on 14DPO so sometimes it just comes later. Hang in there. 

FutureMom - YAAAAAAY! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Wish - You're back on the full time TTC train! Woot woot! Good for you and DH! 

Hi to Smiles, Momof3, Nessaw, Fezzle, Blues and all the others I missed. 

AFM - My visit with my parents went well. My mom either didn't suspect or was super crafty about it. We were talking about going to brunch at this place nearby and she said "Oh yeah, I remember we went there when you were pregnant but not talking about it yet." I said why do you remember that? Mom - I don't know. I just remember that trip that you weren't drinking wine, said you had a UTI and didn't get in the hot tub. So I was tricky and took the glass of wine and put it up to my mouth a couple of times. Yesterday, she asked me if we had talked about having another. I said yeah, we don't want LO to be an only child and diverted the conversation to the benefit of siblings. So we'll see in 2 weeks if she says she knew. :haha: Other news, I should get my test results back today. Trisomy issues and we're finding out gender. DH is nervous. The mc made him leery of trisomy stuff. Anyway, I'll report back once I know.


----------



## Sis4Us

Patiently Impatiently waiting for your results Radkat!! :)

Oh and the cake must have been Super Yummy cuz I only had 2 slices left and we ate them for Breakfast :munch: my Neice came all the way over at 9am for cake!! :rofl:


----------



## Radkat

Got my results back... Most importantly, the baby is healthy, no trisomy issues. And it's a .... BOY! DH is super happy and relieved. Some of you might remember that with my mmc we did testing and the dr reported that it was a boy. That really upset DH since he wants a boy. While he said he would've been happy with either, I know he's a little extra happy. :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay so happy for U and DH Radkat I will put :blue: on the 1st page!!!

I still need EDD for Katie Kayotic and Driving I think


----------



## terripeachy

Radkat-Woohoo!! I remember the mmc when it was a boy. I'm so happy for you!! And your mom IS super crafty. hee hee. She remembers the restaurant. That's hilarious. She totally knows because she was also monitoring your wine consumption; especially when you still had a full glass at the end of brunch. :haha: Too funny.

Night two of injections complete! I think I'm getting a bit faster. hee hee. :flower: Oh, and I found out today that my boss is going to be on vacation from 8/4-8/12, so I should be able to get through the egg retrieval and most likely the transfer without having to say a word. And..if I'm sick and need a day off, I'll just call and leave a message on his voicemail (or not!), and go on with my life. Everything so far is falling into place, so I'm super happy about that.


----------



## kfs1

Rad - great news!!! I'm sooooo happy for you.

Terri - so happy for you, too. Everything is TOTALLY falling into place for you. Yaaaaaay.

Sis - your chart's looking mighty interesting...


----------



## Blueshoney

Futuremom-Congratulations!!! What a great way to start the week! 
Radkat-Congrats on new your new baby boy!! 
Terri-August must be your month since everything is working out perfectly! 
Sis-You are an amazing aunt. Your niece is so lucky to have you in her life. 

AFM- I had a temp drop yesterday so just waiting around for AF to arrive so I can schedule my Day 3 labs. I have my HSG scheduled for August 5, so maybe August will be my month. If it is the baby and I may share a bday which would be great!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks KFS1 I'm starting to be hopeful myself which is strange for me these days :shrug:
The 2 days that are lower I was up and down all nite so I'm think they should be Flat but I'm just going w it!! ;)

Blues u R so sweet I kinda feel like they r my Girls and they know if they need anything I'm there in a <3 Beat!! 

Terri getting super excited for U :headspin: 

I got a BUTT load of test today now let's see how long I can wait to Pee on them!! :rofl:


----------



## Sis4Us

Following Mischiefs lead and everyone HOH!!!

My chart overlays of my BFP and this month

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/41b61d1f5d271f653d07e0d27c4f9550_zpsdd048d3e.jpg


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Really tired, so making this quick, so sorry for not reading through everything and replying to all, but wanted to say:

Congrats to Future mom! Whoot! :happydance:

Radkat ~ I'm so glad your little boy is healthy. Congrats! :happydance:

Terri ~ It's so great that everything is falling perfectly. This HAS to be your month! FX! :winkwink:

Sis ~ Oh, wow. Both look very similar! Have my FX for you too. :thumbup:


----------



## Smiles013

Seriously....why am I up at 2 am??? Can't sleep worth a darn these days. :nope:

Future Mom....CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :happydance: Super excited for you. 

Radkat....whoo-hoo on the test results and congrats on team blue. And your mom is hilarious. You're good though, I would have cracked. Lol

Sis....looking good!!!!!


----------



## nessaw

Radkat-go team blue!
Blues I got bfp after my hsg last year. Good luck.
Sis charts look good.
Terri-that makes life easier!
Hi everyone. I am booked in to see the doctor tom and have got an early scan on the 20th. Fx


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck with your scan, nessaw!

Sis- that chart is looking good so far! :thumbup:

terri- glad it's all lining up for you- a good sign!

Radkat- congrats on your boy! I would have definitely cracked too! I'll probably crack with my parents the first time I talk to them after I get a positive test, and that's not even seeing them in person!


----------



## Mischief

13 dpo... BFN. :(


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, Mischief! Still not out though!

We got OH's SA results-

From what I can tell from my own online research, his count and concentration look great, motility and morphology is ok- probably fine considering the total amount of sperm is high? pH might be a little high? Everything is considered 'normal' though which is a big relief!
 



Attached Files:







Sperm analysis results.jpg
File size: 66 KB
Views: 7


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-I'm glad your DH's SA was a-ok...The ph is good. It's supposed to be on the basic side (>7), which it is. One more hurdle jumped successfully. Now is your time to start getting excited. Everything is really falling into place for you too.

nessaw-Hope the scan goes well today and you report back with another set of twins! Can they tell this early?

Radkat-How did you find the gender so early? Is it something special that you asked for? I thought most people find out at 20 weeks.

Blues-I hope the witch really isn't here, but if she is, it's much better knowing there is some activity on the horizon to make it more bearable. I'm not giving you a hug yet. HA!!HA!! Ok, I'll give you a hug because your bday is in May. :hugs:

Sis-The overlay looks great. fxfxfx. I'm glad you joined the testing thread too. It's poppin' over there.

Mischief-Once again, I jumped to your chart as soon as I got on here, and see that your temp is still super high. I'm not worried about the BFN. You'll get a positive tomorrow or the next day, I'm sure. Did you twist the test around in the light? hee hee. 

Futuermom-Show us some line porn chickie...how are you doing?

ttcinseattle-You make me laugh. A few more days and you can sleep like a baby with your baby. 

ERose-What's up, buttercup?

Wish-Thanks for starting the testing thread. Everyone wants to reap the rewards of your positivity, and has joined. You'll do a great job, and maybe cheering for everyone else will help your own body work itself out and get you a BFP.

Smiles/Katie/VJean/Driving-Hope you all are well.

:wave: to everyone else. Not much going on here today. Ultrasound/bloodwork tomorrow after my tonight's injections. My stomach is starting to feel a little sore, but no bloating so far. I hate bloating and I'll take sore any day. I've never experienced bloating until I did IUI so I feel pretty yucky when it happens. I am appreciating my semi-flat stomach this week.


----------



## Driving280

Radkat - Welcome to TEAM BLUE!! Little boys are adorable. I am only annoyed that there isn't as much cute baby boy clothing out there in the sea of pink (yes, I went and peeked at baby clothing yesterday despite having a basement full of DS's old clothes...). Did you do Maternit21 or similar? I am still wondering whether I should do amnio too, just to be sure there are no other issues that the screening tests don't pick up.

Terri, FX! Glad your boss is away at the right time... How many more days of injections?

Mischief, you're not out yet. Didn't the dr tell you to wait until day 15? 

Sis, my EDD is 1/23/15. Though apparently because of stillbirth risk, which spikes for mothers past 40 at full term, they are likely going to induce me a few days earlier, if not at 39 weeks...


----------



## kfs1

Mischief - I agree with Terri. Your temps are still looking good. Test again tomorrow.

Sis - Loving that overlay! Fx fx fx fx!

Blues - I HOPE that even witch stays away but am happy that you were so proactive and already have your next steps in line. 

Nessaw - Good luck today!

Fezzle - Great news about your husband's SA. :)

Hi everyone else!

Nothing new here. I feel a lot less "whale-ish" this morning which I'm super happy about. DH's follow-up urologist appointment is today. Curious to see what he says about his bloods and latest SA.


----------



## nessaw

Mischief fx it's too early.
Fezzle good news on the sa.
Terri-def not wanting twins. It's stressful enough without putting that into the mix!


----------



## Sis4Us

Mischief BIG :hugs: it's not over until the fat lady shows keep the Faith!!

Fezzle great count and my DH PH is higher due to his Varicocele his Uroligist was shocked we had boys!! :haha:

Neesaw hope your test goes well!!

Terri hope Ur scan shows lots of follies!! And us Oldies get the Materniti21 test I think most of the ladies on here got it done and found out Gender well Except Smiles!! ;)


Kfs1 glad u don't feel likes whale!!

AFM my temp took a dump like last time so we will see what Tom brings FX!!!


----------



## nessaw

Sorry the scan isn't til the 20th. It's a doctor's appointment tom.


----------



## Mischief

So after drowning my sorrows in pancakes and forcing hubby to "twist the stick around" in natural sunlight (haha, Terri!) it looks like there is a very faint line. But is the line the booster shot going away, or...??? No idea! I should have waited until CD 15 like my doctor told me to, but... who does that???


----------



## VJean

Wish, thank you for the kind words about my DD. I spend way to much on her clothes, but I can't help it! I really should start putting some of that money towards myself and my own clothes! I use to have a fantastic closet and the ladies at Ann Taylor Loft knew me by my first name. Now, only the Gymboree ladies recognize me. :haha: I'm so happy you are back on the TTC bandwagon! I have everything crossed for you!

Radkat!! A boy!! I'm so happy for you and your DH!

Driving, I felt the same way about boys clothes, until I started checking out some older gymboree boy lines. Now I'm obsessed! I can't remember when your baby is due, but the lines I love are Walrus Fella, Reindeer Frolic, Jolly Moose, Dirt Magnet, etc. I go on GymboHaven and look at older lines, then I spend hours/days on eBay and gymboree resale forums tracking down pieces that I love. The hats that have moose or reindeer antlers are a huge obsession of mine! My poor DH thought a boy would be cheaper!

Sis, not sure if I ever gave you my EDD.... It's 31 Oct, but I'll probably be induced around the 23rd. 

I'll try and reply more in a bit. We are moving from one building to another at work today, so I'm kicked back in a chair on my iPad, watching everyone else pack their stuff. My DH is headed over to get my computer and stuff, so I'll be back online in a few hours. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Just popping in to say CONGRATS to Future Mom!!! How very exciting! 

...and Radkat that is such happy happy news about having a healthy Boy! I do remember wasn't it your husband who wanted to pass down the name? This news must be extra special. 

Have so much more I want to say to everyone but visiting family and tough to write the novel I want to. Sending much love to everyone. <3


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh EDD Jan 7....sorry! :)


----------



## terripeachy

I just checked out the front page, and we're all Team Blue around here. Oh wait..ttcinseattle is team pink. Maybe I didn't see her stork. Smiles, we need more pink! hee hee.

VJean-Glad you get to kick back while everyone else is moving. Enjoy!! Moving is terrible. Have a great day too!

Sis-alert alert! I don't see ttcinseattle on the front page. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I Know she wasn't around in the beginning when I added everyone I noticed that the other day!!!

TTC if u want me to add u just send me your Info your BFP date if u remember EDD and its a girl w my girl name Lillian so I got that!!! ;)

I added EDD katie and Vjean I had guessed but was off by 2 days ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

Get a FRER Mischief I hate those IC even w my dark line at 9dpo I had a shadow on a cheapie!! :nope:

How many days ago did u do the booster it usually takeme 7-8 day to have the trigger out
Was the boost 10,000 iu or less?!

I'm just hoping my temp drop today is implantation I've never had it drop that far at the right time so fX I get a line in a few days!!! :)


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> Get a FRER Mischief I hate those IC even w my dark line at 9dpo I had a shadow on a cheapie!! :nope:
> 
> How many days ago did u do the booster it usually takeme 7-8 day to have the trigger out
> Was the boost 10,000 iu or less?!
> 
> I'm just hoping my temp drop today is implantation I've never had it drop that far at the right time so fX I get a line in a few days!!! :)

I did 5,000 15 days ago, and another 5,000 8 days ago.

What makes me feel hopeful is that 13 dpiui last time I had the faintest, most doubtful line on an IC in the AM - just like today. The difference is the booster shot. I didn't have one last time. That cycle, by the afternoon on that same day a FRER was clearly positive. I just don't dare use one until Thursday like the doc ordered.

I was thinking your temp drop could be implantation! FX for you!!!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

HOH for u Mischief I soooo want us to be Bump :friends:

Last time I did the 5,000iu trigger I had and it was gone 7dpo so FX u get a darker line Tom!!


----------



## ttcinseattle

August 18 for me!

Mischief - bah humbug on the (almost) neg. I want this to be it for you soooo badly! I think a 5000 should definitely be out of your system by now tho! And if it was IB that you had, I'd think it would show up tomorrow or Thursday. Any other signs of AF or bleeding since then?? Still hopeful for you, but I agree, unless your squinter is darker tomorrow save your FRER for Thursday.


----------



## Driving280

Vjean, haha! Can't say that I am big on antlers, but Gymboree does have some very cute clothes. My favorite is this line called Tea Collection - they are a little pricey but have sales and super good quality. I also love Janie & Jack but they can be too twee sometimes (but at least there are lots of nice choices for boys there, not so at Target and Gap I feel).


----------



## Sis4Us

Added TTC :)

Driving I'm not sure if u have Dillard where u are but I always get my boys stuff there cuz they carry Harley for Lil boys my boys are very skater but also my Lil one had a ton of Polo which they carry also!! 
Now all he wants to wear is Nike basketball shorts and Comfy tees if he could live in PJs he would :haha:


----------



## Driving280

Sis, never been to Dillard's but comfy tees, yes! DS's preschool actually has a dress code (no jeans and requires collared shirts) so it's hard to find that for a 4 year old (which is also comfy). I'm sure he'll have his own ideas about clothing soon...


----------



## kfs1

Just heard from DH. His urologist said that his SA actually looked much better this time around - higher counts at least with lower motility (same as before). I'll get the details later but it sounds a bit more promising at least. He has 2 options: to start testosterone supplements, which should increase our chances by 30% or to have surgery on his varicole which should increase our chances by 60%. Either way, we're moving forward with IUIs/IVFs so I'm not sure that we should risk surgery. What do you ladies think? So much to think about.


----------



## VJean

kfs1, what a tough decision! I have no advice to offer, but hopefully some of the other ladies with more experience will weigh in!

Sis, you're math was pretty good! Not bad, only 2 days off! My EDD has actually changed numerous times, so if you calculated it off my ticker, you were probably right and then I changed it. They actually moved it a day ahead again, to 30 Oct, but 31 Oct sounds cooler so I am sticking with it. I know I'll be induced early anyway, so it doesn't matter in the long run. And there is nothing cuter than a little boy in Ralph Lauren!

Driving, I love Janie and Jack also (did you know they are the same family as Gymboree?). I like their boy stuff a lot more than I like their girl stuff. Girl stuff it to formal. Reminds me of Easter outfits. :haha:

Mischief, you still have a few days! Your chart looks too good to me for that to still be trigger. I sure hope I am right!

Our office move is complete and our computers/phones are back up and running. I'm so surprised they got it done in one day. Our communications squadron really did a fantastic job today! On our Air Force Base you can't just move your computer, you have to wait until port security is turned off or your computer will take ages to work again! So no more relaxing for me. Tomorrow I have to get some real work done, AFTER I do my morning BnB catchup, of course!


----------



## Radkat

Mischief - I agree on waiting until Thursday, if there is any possible way that you can! Should show up on even an IC by then. Fx fx!

Kfs - That's a difficult decision. Maybe testosterone now, then surgery after he's done he's duty for this cycle? 

Thanks for the well wishing, everyone. Yes, I did the Verify/MaterniT21 test. There's one other that's the same. Like Sis said, insurance pays for it bc I'm an Oldie. One of the benefits. :haha: I did CVS with LO, but I think I'm going to skip it this time. There is a very small mc risk and I feel comfortable with the results. It's really crazy to know gender when I'm only 11 weeks though, but nice!


----------



## Mischief

OMG, y'all - I'm obsessed! I need to have hubby hide the rest of my tests from me! I actually LOLed at Sis's comment earlier that she hopes my line is darker _tomorrow_ - as if I could wait that long!!!

I took another test and I swear (and hubby backs me up) that it's ever so slightly darker. But it could be the test... or the concentration of hcg in my urine at that particular moment, or etc. So... I'm still a lunatic over here!

Radkat, So glad all is well and it's a boy! Congrats!!!! :)

terripeachy, Awesome news about the boss being on vaca! It's almost like _everyone_ is on vaca, right? Love it! 

Blueshoney, I'll be thinking about you August 5th! I'm glad you're getting that done - and I hope your next cycle will be the one!

nessaw, Good luck with the doctor tomorrow!

Fezzle, So glad your husband's test results are normal. I'm sure he's glad as well. Onward! :)

kfs1, I'm glad his numbers improved, but I don't know what you should do. That's a tough decision!

VJean, Glad your move is over, but sorry you'll have to get back to work. :) Your daughter is adorable!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

:rofl: :rofl: Mischief!!!!

I'm counting down the HRS so I can go to bed and wake up to temp so I'm a Lunatic Too!!

KFS1 my DH has a Varicocele and his Dr said he could get it corrected if he wanted cuz he gets pain when he gets build up but he said it wasn't worth doing otherwise!! :shrug:
Has your DH taken a round of antibiotics I can't remember it usually helps clean out the Qink!! HTH


----------



## Mischief

It's quite negative, y'all. Also, despite this massive dose of Progesterone, AF is trying to arrive. It wouldn't have been that great of a due date for the school year anyway. And I didn't spot at all until today which is progress we can celebrate I suppose.

I'm sure I'll test tomorrow *just in case* but really - on to the next cycle!


----------



## Fezzle

Oh Mischief, sorry- if this isn't your cycle, I hope it's just an indication that you're close!


----------



## kfs1

Mischief - Noooo. What a bummer. I'm still HOH for you. It's not over until that witch flies in. :hugs:

Sis - Thanks for the info about your DHs varicocole. My DH hasn't taken a round of antibiotics. His doctor seemed to think it would improve his chances by 60%? so we're leaning towards having the surgery. Thinking more about if we want to have another one down the road (that is, if we're lucky to have our FIRST of course).

Terri - I said this on the other thread, too, but good luck today!


----------



## terripeachy

Mischief-Say it isn't so!! I am still HOH for you too. I think you're just trying to prepare yourself, so I'm not going to prepare myself for a BFN or AF for you. Take another test in the morning and see what happens. :) <3

kfs1-If he does get the surgery, how long will he be out of commission? Are you definitely moving towards IVF? If so, will the surgery really matter that much? It's not like he has 0 sperm, know what I mean? They choose the best 25 (haha) out of the group, so I don't know that I would do the surgery unless he is in pain, which doesn't seem to be the case. 

Radkat-Gotcha! Oldies get all the perks. hee hee. I am still team yellow though. Oh, I got "Tara" a white sleeper that had crabs all over it, and it said 'pinch me, I'm cute.' It also had a matching hat. It was the cutest little outfit. Of course, being from MD, we're all about crabs here, so it was perfect! The girl outfit I got here was purple and said "daddy's little girl" on the shirt, and had two pairs of leggings on the bottom. Kind of lame, but the store was about to close, and I didn't really want to spend a lot of time in the store. I'm not a huge fan of shopping-VJean don't hate me. hee hee.

AFM-I had my ultrasound this morning and I had 7 follies on left and 7 on right. Some looked like slits, and some looked like small ovals. I still can't really decipher what is on the monitor, but that's not my job. hee hee. The doctor didn't give any sizes, but he said that my results are excellent for Day 4 of injections, so I'm hoping they don't change my medicine. I also emailed the nurse because they sent me Leuprolide, but it's not listed on my paperwork, so I'm not sure what that is for. It was only $5, so it's not the end of the world if I don't use it, but why send it, I wonder. We'll see what she says. I'm feeling really good this week. I'm just happy, not bloated and all is going well. :cloud9: I return on Friday for another progress report and the nurse will call me this afternoon with any updates/changes to my medicine.

I made a delicious fish dinner last night (with artichoke hearts, olives and red peppers), and I made blueberry muffins yesterday morning for breakfast this week. Yum!


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Yeeeeeeeeeees! So happy that you had such a great appointment today! And I hope they don't adjust your meds since you're feeling pretty good with your current dosage and all. That baby outfit with the crabs sounds ADORABLE. And yuuum - I love artichokes, olives, and red peppers! I did some cooking last night, too! We had 2 monster zucchini's from our garden so I made some chocolate zucchini bread and some zucchini fritters. The bread was "eh" but the fritters - WOW - so good. Cook's Country zucchini fritters if anyone's interested.

We are most likely moving forward with IVF. But his urologist thinks that the varicocole is causing his motility issues (which I realize doesn't matter with IVF) but we're thinking of down the road, if we are able to have another. If we fix the issue now, there's a possibility that we could conceive naturally. I don't know. We're just thinking about it. He'd be out of commission for about a week or so so I could schedule it during the TWW.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh, if he's only out a week, then yeah, I'd say it's worth it. AND...next time you can conceive naturally. Maybe even this time if you want to try one more month after the surgery. It's a lot cheaper to get prego the old fashioned way, that's for sure. :winkwink: hee hee.


----------



## Fezzle

Yay, terri- your follies sound great!


----------



## Sis4Us

Mischief I'm so so sorry u feel U R Out!!! Big :hugs:

KFS1 I'm not sure how bad his Varicocele is but my DH Uroligist said it doesn't really help anyone as far as count to get it fixed that's why he said only if it kept hurting!!
Cuz my DH was all for it to help but his count was super high just a lot of abnormalities Now his count is questionable!!
I really think the antibiotics helped his count that time just saying that other stuff might help but I understand if u want to get it outta the way!!
Also I think I said it B4 Boxers or commando let the bits breath as much as possible Varicocele heat up the sperm and that's what causes the biggest issue!! ;)


Terri yay for Follies!!

AFM trying not to get excited about my temp jump also I had the chills all nite WTH!!! :)


----------



## ttcinseattle

Sorry to hear, Mischief :( I think the protocol they've got you on now is perfect though (it sure makes you look preggo!) so I hope it means your BFP is just around the corner. 

Terri, fantastic about your follies! You're getting so close!

Sis, hope it's a BFP for you and not a summer fever! With how early you test positive, I guess we'll all know soon :)

KFS I was going to say skip the surgery since you're likely moving to IVF, but I totally understand you're thinking for the future and trying for another. In that case, I would go for it. 

AFM baby is growing steadily, what I thought was going to be my tiny baby might not be after all, depending on when she makes her appearance anyway! I've had a sudden burst of energy, so been doing laundry like crazy, and did a Target run yesterday, cleaning the bathroom and kitchen today and folding all the pink I washed yesterday. I told my mom I was suddenly feeling great and energetic, and she said ooh, that means baby is coming soon! We'll see ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

Sounds like Lillian will be here soon TTC!!! :headspin: :happydance:


----------



## kfs1

Sis - Yay for a temp jump. Chills, huh? Is that usually an early PG symptom? I'm clueless. I felt cold all day yesterday BUT I am in the AC at work. That said, I usually run hot but I'm sure it's nothing. Too early to symptom spot for me. :)

TTC - awww. That's so great! A sudden burst of energy before the baby comes. It's like your body's giving you an extra boost to get things done!


----------



## terripeachy

ttcinseattle-Woohoo for an energy burst. I guess you might as well do all you can now because you'll be bored in the hospital waiting and waiting...I hope the wait isn't too bad.

Sis-Yeah for a nice jump. You and kfs1 are just jumping up there...looks so promising!

I don't have to do work this week, do I? Now I'm searching like a maniac on follicle counts on Day 4. It does seem like I'm doing ok. Maybe I'll have even more follies grow. The question will be, do they have viable eggs inside? Stay tuned for our next episode in two days...dum dum dum-gasp! hee hee.


----------



## ERosePW

ttc, I can't believe how fast time is flying by!! Lillian will be here before we know it! And Driving, Rad, Vjean, and Katie, I'm just so happy everything is going so great with your pregnancies! Anyone seen anything from Smiles?? I thought I read back pretty far, but maybe I missed a post by her or something...?

HUGE CONGRATS to FutureMom!! That was great news to read!!! :happydance:

Mischief, I was following along as you had your faint lines, and I had such high hopes for you, so I'm so sorry you got a negative this morning. I'll still HOH until AF arrives for sure though! 

terri, sounds like you're doing GREAT! 14 follies is really good, and maybe there are some others trailing behind that might catch up. :thumbup: I'm super excited for you! Glad the injections are going well too. :)

Sis, ok, if you aren't going to get excited about your temp jump, then I WILL. Hehe! Love the dive and then the jump. We all know what that could potentially mean. :winkwink:

kfs, keep us posted on your DH. I don't know anything about that Varicocele, so I can't offer any advice or insight. But I'm sure your urologist and RE will be able to tell you together what the best thing is for you guys. Rootin' for ya over here!

Wish... LOVE the positive attitude, and I'm SO happy you're back to TTC. That's great that the soy is doing wonders for the CM. I probably should've tried that while I was on clomid, since my CM was so bad then!

Hi to Blues, Fezzle, Momof3, and anyone else I may have missed! I'm so behind, so if I missed you, it doesn't mean I don't love ya!

AFM, follow up with RE was yesterday. She was sorry the embies didnt stick, but she wasn't super surprised either. She said she sees it work the 2nd time frequently. She said sometimes our bodies are too full of hormones in the fresh cycle, so the uterus isn't as receptive. Apparently, my estrogen was high, even with the lowered meds, but they don't cancel an IVF cycle just for that reason. She said that could've been it, but maybe not... they never really know for sure. She got me really pumped up about the FET. She said the odds are in our favor now, and her prediction is that the FET will work. Right now, my estimated date for next transfer is Sept 4th.

As for THIS cycle.... got a pos OPK today. Imagine that.... no drugs this cycle, and I get a smiley on day 13, which probably means I'll O on day 14, right on target (at least according to the text books, haha!). That makes me kinda happy, since my eggs will have had an extra 4 days to mature, compared to what they normally had before I ever got on meds. I consider this good news, but if I'm being honest with myself, what are the chances that we'll conceive on our own after 20 months, some of those months being on Clomid, 2 IUIs, and 1 IVF? Even the month we did get prego, it was a Clomid month. So I'm not expecting anything, but hey, at least it makes the cycle more fun. :winkwink:


----------



## Sis4Us

A lot of those hormones stay in your body for a month or so Erose so FX u can say u guys did it Naturally!!!

I'm hoping I can say the same but I've had charts fool me B4!!! ;)


----------



## terripeachy

I heard back from the nurse, and she said that sometimes they give an HCG trigger, and sometimes they give a Lupron (Leuprolide) trigger. It just depends on how things are going, so they give both just in case. Now I'll be mad if I get the Lupron trigger because that was only $5, and I will have wasted $45. HA! C'mon HCG. She did say that the HCG is more common, though, so most likely that's what I'll use. I was going to ask her about growing more follies, but I forgot. 

Everything was fine with my bloodwork and ultrasound. My estrogen was 113, and she said that is middle of the road, so normal, and I'm responding well. My meds remain the same until Friday. My stomach is starting to feel a little sore, but there's nothing I can do about that. Just keep going!!! That's what I always think when running. hee hee. :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok me being the POAS Addict I am I took a test and got 1/2 a shadow WTF I've never sen that B4 I must be all kinda crazy to get a 1/2 Shadow!!! :tease:


----------



## Smiles013

Terri.....your follie counts sound great, I'm really excited about the IVF process for you. C'mon BFP!!!!! 

Mischief...until the wicked witch shows up I won't count you out. 

Erose....I'm here. Lol. :hugs: And about you possibly getting pregnant naturally this cycle before the next IVF, ANYTHING is possible! So I say go on ahead and get your swirve on and see what happens :haha: 

TTC...yeah, that burst of energy means little Lillian will be making her debut shortly so get as much done as possible. 

Sis....half a shadow? Where the heck is the other half?!?! Now you know you'll need to pee on a ton more so we know what's going on. FX the next test is a full line!

Hi to everyone else...

Nothing much going on..just sitting back and waiting. Lol. Will be 34 wks on Friday. My mom seems to think I'll go early. As long as it's in September I'm fine with that. Since that's my birthday month I think it'll be cool to share it with the baby. 

Oh, I do need some name suggestions though. Since I'm team yellow I'll need name suggestions starting with the letter K for both a boy and girl. I have a few for each but definitely would like to have more.


----------



## kfs1

Smiles - Katie if it's a girl for sure (ahem - my name) :)
No but seriously I'll start thinking for you. :)

Terri - glad you don't have to adjust meds and that your body is responding so well!! :)

Sis - got any pics of this 1/2 shadow?


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Yeah pics of half a shadow. You are so funny!!

Smiles-Do you seriously want my list? You know we're also team K. Karmen, Kelsey, Kelsy, Kelcey, Kelley, Kelly, Karey, Korey, Kevin, Karrie (pronounced car-ree), Kallie, Kami, Kamille (my personal fave for a delicate, pretty girl), Kameron, Kody, Kaleb, Kaliente (as a joke. We call my hubs Kyle Hottie, so my friends think our kid will be Kaliente). And don't forget Kyle or Katie! Right now I love Kamille and Karrie. There's some basketball player that plays for the Spurs that has a K name and he was pretty good this year, but I told hubs that I don't want my kid to be judged by their name. 

kfs1-The mystery is solved! hee hee. I like kfs1-It's like a superhero, or Chris Rock in CB4. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I tried to take a pic but it's so wired that's it like a blob I got so mad at the test I broke it open it seems to have a BIG dent in it so I think it's faulty !! :shrug:

Smiles Kingston Kensely Kira and Kane I like unusual names so ... but some norm ones
Kelsey Kyle Kara Kim Kevin and Kenneth


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> I tried to take a pic but it's so wired that's it like a blob I got so mad at the test I broke it open it seems to have a BIG dent in it so I think it's faulty !! :shrug:
> 
> Smiles Kingston Kensely Kira and Kane I like unusual names so ... but some norm ones
> Kelsey Kyle Kara Kim Kevin and Kenneth

I keep checking back in to see if you've tested again, Sis! I can't believe your will power! I'll be stalking your chart in the morning! FX!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks mischief my chart is making me very hopeful and I hate that cuz I'm afraid I will be gutted in a few days!!! :nope:

Also I'm not sure if u Od on the date listed so FX u get a late BFP!! ;)

I did take a 88&#8364; test and it was a BFN!!!


----------



## Fezzle

terri- yes, just keep going! I do that when I'm running too. Sounds like all the IVF prep is going great so far!

ERose- good to see you :hugs: I think your body has a chance too before the next round. I hope you have a fun cycle

Sis- looking forward to more test updates

Mischief- no AF yet? What's your usual LP?

Smiles- The only K name on my ever growing names list is Kieran (boy). 

Also, it doesn't start with a K but sounds like it- Caoimhe which is Irish and pronounced like "Queva" or "Keeva". One of my students has that name and I avoided saying her name for half the year because in my mind I kept thinking it was "Queefa"!


----------



## Sis4Us

Fezzle thanks for the :haha: this Am I needed it!!!

AFM yep didn't sleep for crap and my temp shows it then I got another 1/2 shadow line I'm going to let it dry so I can take a pic for all of ya!!
I just keep thinking bad things I hope it's just early!! ;)


----------



## kfs1

Sis - It IS still early so don't lose hope. I hope that line continues to get darker!

Fezzle - Hahaha. Too funny about your student's name. Laughed out loud over here. :)

Mischief - What's the word lady?

Terri - Hahaha. A superhero, huh? Yeah! I like that! It's too funny that I haven't mentioned my name yet and now that I think about it, I don't know anyone else's name except for yours and eRose. :)

Progesterone users - how does P usually affect your temps? I had another jump this morning but I'm wary that the P is elevating my temps. EVIL P.


----------



## Mischief

Sis, PIX!!!!!!!

kfs1, Check out my chart to see what Progesterone does!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes kfs1 the Will make your temps jump or climb look at my charts also!!!

I'm starting to think FRER has a manufacturing issue cuz today Blod is in the middle :shrug:

I took a pic but I doubt u can see what I see for Realz :nope:

Update I took another test BFN and a 88&#8364; test BFN I'm calling FRER about there faulty test !!! :grr:


----------



## Wish4another1

*Sis* - BOOOOOOOO on :bfn: I am hoping that tomorrow you get a line!! FRER is usually so reliable - what's up with their craptastic test??? I hope they give you some free ones!!! :happydance:

*Mischief *- still nothing??? when do you stop the P? go back to dr? what's next step? :shrug:

*Fezzle* - I would have no idea to pronounce that name... maybe that's one more reason I should not be a teacher!!! :haha: the army is much easier - Sir, Ma'am or Sergeant!!! 

*Smiles* - wowza - you have a ton of K names now!!! I am no help in that department!! my sister's birthday is September 9th - so go ahead and have your little one that day - my sister shares very well!!:haha: and I totally forgot her name is KATHI... :rofl: 

*kfs* - awe Katie is your for reals name - not KFS1???:haha: well twinnie my for reals name is Rachelle (R-uh-shell) not Rachel... i think I told Terri once - I kinda like wish better!!! :rofl:

*Erose* - I am totally believing you can get your natural BFP this month!! Like Sis said some of those medications are still hanging around giving you a better chance than before!! FX for you lady!!! :hugs:

*Terri* - 14 eggies is so many!!! what are you gonna do if they all fertilize???:shrug: I know I know that isn't as likely... but holy smoley!!!:dohh: I am so happy for you - as I said on the other thread - I am hoping that the bloating is at a minimum for you and it doesn't stop you from doing whatever you need to do... shirts that do not tuck in!! that's what is needed for bloating!!!:haha:

*TTC*- can I have some of your energy??? can you just mentally send it my way??? :haha: I sure hope that means that Ms. LO will be arriving soon!!! You don't sound miserable so that is a good thing!!! :happydance:

*Radkat* - did you tell your mom now that your have your test results and all is ok??? if not how are you going to do it?? how exciting!!! 

:hi: Vjean, Driving, Katie, futuremom (all PG ladies!!!) and all you other lovelies!!!

AFM: CD6 so not much going on - all negative OPK's... taking my Soy like a good TTCer... I had to have a steroid shot in my right big toe joint yesterday - damn getting old (bunion apparently) and the doc gave me some NSAID medicine - sooooo I was reading the warnings (i could have a heart attack or stroke apparently) and one of the cautions was that it delays ovulation.... :coffee: 
hmmm ladies in my case that would not be such a bad thing!!! since I ovulate so stinking early most months (usually pos OPK on CD8) - I actually have a chance of having a cycle longer that 24 days....:saywhat:
did I take the meds - YOU BETCHA!!! :rofl: 
Happy Thursday Everyone!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcinseattle

Still pregnant, nothing to see here, folks! I got a ton done over the past few days though. Besides a Costco run for some long term essentials (more wipes, detergent, etc.) I think we're ready to go! And the house is practically clean ;) I even swapped out my son's 18 month clothes for his 2T hand me downs. I must be feeling more stress free now, because I was sleeping like a baby last night - even my body cooperated by not aspirating stomach acid, which usually has me up for a couple hours coughing and chugging water - but life interfered instead. DS spiked a fever just before bed that's at 101 now :( Hoping he feels better soon, and that enough of this energy sticks around that I can KEEP the house clean until LO decides to make her debut. 

Smiles, you're just behind me! And if baby K comes early these babies will have even closer birthdays! I've always liked Kelly (boy or girl) or Kiley or Kali for a girl. I think you're having a boy though. That's my totally random 50/50 guess lol. 

Mischief, can't believe your chart is still so high and still neg - what a let down! When will you stop the P? You did an IUI right, so no chance really that you ovulated later?


----------



## ERosePW

kfs, oh yes, the P can def make your temp higher. Take a look at my prior chart from my IVF cycle. I've always had the standard temp rise from my natural P, but with IVF you don't O on your own since they're taking your eggs, so I had to do P injections in my butt muscle (OUCH). My temps were through the roof high! Those were some of the highest temps I've ever had. After a week or so, I switched to Crinone, which is a prefilled applicator of gel, and my temps went down a tad, but still stayed high, even after AF started!

Good morning everyone! Sis, I sure am sorry to hear about your faulty FRER. Ugh!!! I was getting so excited. BUT, it's still early, so I'll be waiting to hear about another line from you soon. :winkwink:


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-I never would have read that name as Queefa. All the letters are jumbled up. I also think it's funny that you didn't say her name. I wonder if she noticed. HA!!HA!!

Wish-You are so funny; you forgot your sister's name. Well, I had 14 follicles, so probably not so many eggs, and probably even less than that will actually be mature. If I can get >8, that would make me happy. And..if they all fertilize, even better. I'm really worried (not really worried-concerned) that I will need a lot of frozen embies for additional chances. I really don't want to have to go through these shots again unless it's absolutely necessary. And if I do have embies to freeze, I am planning on using them a year later and save that storage costs. I did check the paper saying that if there is extra "stuff" I will donate it to science. Someone can learn something from my :jo: eggs. HA!!HA!! Oh and yay for your medicine delaying ovulation. It can't be a bad thing. It's crazy that the medicine actually mentioned that. I don't think I've ever seen that before.

Sis-Yeah, call FR and get some free tests. That is so messed up that you get a line in the middle or half a line. That is emotionally traumatizing!

ttcinseattle-Sorry to hear about your son's fever, but I'm really happy you're doing so well and getting proper sleep. Yay! And how awesome would that be if not only are you and Smiles bump buddies, but you have your babies on the same day!

Mischief-Still HOH for you, even if you're so over this whole process.

AFM-I read a scary blog about the after effects of egg retrieval and I'm freaking out a bit. I don't want to be unable to walk for three days. A little discomfort I can understand, but not being able to pee or eat is scaring me. hee hee. Hopefully the girl just had a bad experience. I'm definitely going to the store today to see if I can find some cotton/knit skirts with ruching to wear around the house/outside. I hear the bloating is severe as well. I'm 5'6 with legs for miles, and fairly thin, so bloating is NOT cute on me, and I don't really have baggy shirts. I don't tuck my shirts in, but most are slightly fitted. I go back for another ultrasound in the morning. It's getting closer! :dohh:


----------



## Fezzle

We seem to get a good amount of Welsh students and some Irish students too, so by the time I've been teaching here a few years, I'll be an expert at some of these names!


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, you could easily get all 14 eggs. Remember, I had 20 follies, but at first only 15 were maturing at the proper pace. But in the end... they retrieved 20 eggs! I'm rooting for all 14 of your follies! And don't let that other girl's story worry you too much... I was only in some pain the first day and a half or so. It REALLY eases up a lot by the next day. The first day is the roughest, but they gave me pain meds. Yes, the bloating sticks around a lot longer, but I just wore comfy clothes to work because my manager knew what I was doing, so she understood. I highly doubt you'll have days and days of not being able to walk or pee or eat. That sounds really extreme to me. That poor girl must've had a really bad (and rare) experience. Its no cake walk, that's for sure. And I know everyone is different. But don't worry yourself too much, because I think that girl's experience is rare. I was able to eat and pee like normal. I was just in some pain the first day or so, and hunched over to walk. The worst part of it all was trying to sleep the night of the procedure... there was NO position that was comfortable. But I got up and took one of the vicodin they gave me, and felt a lot better. Halfway through the next day, I was already noticing a HUGE improvement. Only the bloating lingers (for quite a while, lol).


----------



## Mischief

BFN, y'all. I stopped Progesterone last night and hope AF will show up very soon. When she gets here we'll do 100mg Clomid CD 3-7, scan on CD10 (ish), and if there's a follicle IUI #3 before I go back to work. I'm going to eat very carefully and pray pray pray that I ovulate this cycle!


----------



## ERosePW

Mischief said:


> BFN, y'all. I stopped Progesterone last night and hope AF will show up very soon. When she gets here we'll do 100mg Clomid CD 3-7, scan on CD10 (ish), and if there's a follicle IUI #3 before I go back to work. I'm going to eat very carefully and pray pray pray that I ovulate this cycle!

Sorry Mischief. :( Well, I have a good feeling about the 100mg of clomid! You'll O, I'm sure of it. Your charts have been looking GREAT. I'm feeling good about IUI #3 for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, Mischief! I hope your next cycle goes well- it sounds like you have a good plan!


----------



## ERosePW

I think I'm O'ing today. I had my pos OPK yesterday, and had some cramping last night at bedtime, which I associate with O most likely. But my temp didn't go up enough this morning, so I bet my ovaries were gearing up last night, and the egg is coming today. We've been BDing every other day for the past week or so. Definitely got one in yesterday right when DH got home from work. I think I'll go ahead and initiate one tonight as well.

Quick question... I usually have a pos OPK two days in a row, and I almost always O the second day. Well, yesterday, my OPK was pos in the a.m., but it wasn't pos anymore last night, or this morning. I guess it was a short surge... I'm hoping a short surge doesn't have anything to do with whether an egg gets released or not, right? Any opinions? I guess I'll find out if my temp spikes tomorrow, but its been on my mind.

Btw, one thing I wanted to say, mostly for our friends on this thread who are doing IVF or may soon be doing IVF. I'm hoping that my failed IVF isn't discouraging anyone... I almost hated to even post it, worried that Terri and whoever else might let it put negative thoughts in their own heads. I want you guys to know that even though I did not get pregnant from my fresh cycle, I did get 8 total embies out of it, and my RE said at my follow up the other day, "There are definitely a couple babies in there just waiting for ya'." So while I didn't get prego, I have never considered that cycle a failure. As far as I'm concerned, with 6 embies still waiting for me, it was a _success_. In Vitro did what it was supposed to do as far as fertilization, and now we just have to pick the ones that are meant to stick around for me. :) That was just how it was supposed to go down for me, that's all. I feel sure that the rest of you IVFers are going to be reporting excellent news with your fresh cycles.:flower:


----------



## ttcinseattle

If this group didn't already know that Erin is a total gem, we do now! You are such a lovely, positive, caring person, and your outlook is amazing. Your doc is right, and you're right that it's just about figuring out now which of those embies are meant to be your baby(ies)! I now have another friend who just got pregnant with IVF (I'm not even supposed to know about it, we're not that close, but have a mutual bestie) and it was on her 3rd attempt. It definitely seems like FET is where it's at. This surprised me at first because from my donor days I had an excellent track record of getting my donor moms pregnant on the first try. I was even allowed to do one more donation than is normally allowed because a couple trying to have a genetic sibling had their FET fail, and asked if I'd he willing to do a second fresh donation for them. BUT I guess the big difference there is that it was my body taking the beating of producing all those eggs. Theirs just had to get prepped to receive it. When you're doing your own fresh transfer, I can absolutely see how the odds would be lower because your body is just worn out at that point. 

And FWIW Terri, in all of my donations, I only hyper stimmed once (sounds like that's what you were reading about that scared you). It did suck, although nothing I wouldn't go through in a heartbeat to have a baby (I don't even mind that I went through it for someone else.) I knew that they were stimming my body too quickly though (refused to ever go back to that clinic) and should have spoken up louder than I did. I'm sure your doctors are making good choices for you and would dial you back if you started responding too quickly. 

Mischief, big hugs, and I'm anxious for AF to get here and start this next cycle for you!!!


----------



## kfs1

No, no, no. I was expecting for everyone to say "No way - your temps just look great on their own!" :winkwink:

Mischief - So sorry that this cycle didn't work out. :hugs: to you. Have a cocktail tonight or something.

eRose/Terri - Man, ladies. IVF is sounding a little scary with the pain, bloating, etc. I mean, it makes sense I guess, but STILL. I think you're both amazing and I just KNOW it's going to work out for you both.

Twinnie - Be careful on those steroids and NSAID meds girl. (What is NSAID by the way)? :awww:


----------



## Wish4another1

kfs - no worries about the steroids - just a little shot in my toe joint - I am not worried about bulking up :bodyb:my toes :rofl: and NSAID is like Ibuprofen - but this one I can only take once a day so it must be high powered... I took it at night because I was worried it would make me sleepy (another side affect) which I do not need. I have read before that Ibuprofen can delay ovualtion... so no surprise that this meds can do it too... although it never has for me... I have pretty bad AF cramps that require ibuprofen - and obviously not had the delayed ovulation problem yet...
and by the way...
your temps are up because you are PG, screw the progesterone!!! :gun::gun:

mischief awe... :hug: my twinnie is right have a drinkie or two tonight...and then onwards and upwards!! you defintely sound like you have a plan!!!:thumbup:

Erose - you are too sweet... I don't think anyone on this thread would ever be down by reading what you write!!! You have always encouraged me when I felt like nothing could!! I just know you and Terri are going to be bump buddies!!! :) (and maybe a few more folks too!!!)

geez... I guess I should do some work... :cry:


----------



## terripeachy

Mischief-I'm so sorry. I hope AF is short and sweet so you can get to IUI #3 before school starts up again. How disappointing. :hugs:

kfs1-I don't remember where, but I said your temps are up because of pregnancy. hee hee. I could never trust my temps in my IUI cycle. They were all over the place. I tried, I really tried, and Ffoe kept letting me down. It could never be MY hormones fault. It's Ffoe's fault. hee hee.

ERose-I am so fortunate to have found you on here, and I would never be upset about you mentioning your cycle failing. We are all here to cheer each other on through good and through bad. Your experience helps everyone as far as I'm concerned, and I'm glad that you went through it first. You truly are an example that all of us should follow! :friends: I would keep doing the OPKs because your body may be a bit confused too. You never know.

ttcinseattle-Thanks for that...you're right. no matter how bad it is, it'll be worth it in the end. I didn't read any more stories about retrieval. It's too much. And..everyone is different so mine could be a cakewalk (yeah right!). I'm still taking the next day off work no matter what happens. They are checking everything every other day at a minimum, so there's a very small chance of overstimulation.

My day is just about over and I did about 3 things. *sigh* I'm a social butterfly and it's going to get me one day. Luckily, not today. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies....thanks for all the name suggestion! Some of them I had while most of them I didn't so I will add some of them to my list. My son's name is Kyle and my daughter's name is Kaila ( pronounced Kyla) so those are off my list of course. Lol

Mischief....did AF show up in full force yet? If not, I'm still rooting for you!

Sis..... WTH?!?! How much partying did you do in Vegas that you're throwing these tests off?:winkwink: In all seriousness though, contact them and tell them about their sucky tests. Maybe they'll send you out replacement tests or coupons for free tests in th future?

Wish...I laughed at the thought of you having a muscular toe from the steroid injection! Hope it doesn't hurt too bad though. 

Erose....we ALL have benefited from your journey an positive attitude in some way so thank you for sharing everything with us. 

TTC... Hope your son feels better soon. 

AFM...I had the scariest dream although a part of me feels it was happening. Last night/early this morning I had a dream that I was with one of my friends and for some reason I stopped breathing and it felt so real that when I woke up I felt myself gasping for air. Now I'm wondering did I stop breathing and that's why I had that dream or if it was just a dream really that had me waking up gasping for air. I was so afraid to go back to sleep. :cry:


----------



## Radkat

Mischief - Sorry about the BFN. That sucks. Onward to IUI. Fx.

Terri - You're follie count sounds fantastic. Yay! And you can come over to cook for me anytime. Oh and no more scary blogs. Only positive ones. 

Kfs - I like Sis's idea of keeping the boys cool. That's sure a lot easier than surgery, but I'd talk to DH's dr to see what he/she thinks.

Sis - WTF with the half lines? I'd be interested to see what FRER would say about it. At least some free tests, I'd hope.

Seattle - Hooray for an energy boost! Hope you can get a few more of those before LO comes. Couldn't hurt, right? Hope your son feels better.

ERose - That's great that your RE is so optimistic. And I'm glad you're back here posting regularly. We missed you! I don't think the shorter surge means anything negative. In fact, maybe your body took less time to kick that egg out. 

Smiles - You got a lot of help with the K names. Has anyone said Kailey (Kaylee)? Boys names are always harder, I think. Maybe just Kai? Although that's pretty close to your other kids' names! Oh your dream sounds awful. I think our dreams can affect our body for sure, so I'm sure you were just trying to breath in the dream and it was like you were trying to dream in real life too. Yuck. I hate those.

Kfs - Another Katy (Katie) here! I guess that makes at least 3 with Katie Potatie. 

Katie - Yes, DH wants to pass down his name. I'm kinda sad bc I won't get to name him, but I know it's something that DH really wants so I'm not going to stop him.

Wish - I have an US on Monday, then we are going to visit family on Saturday, so we're waiting until then so we can do it in person. Although I think DH may crack. :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I think I might try to go to bed early just so I can wake up and POAS :haha:
Sad but true those shadows are haunting me!!! :nope:

A thunderstorm is rolling in so its dark anyway!!! ;)


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis-Sorry for the bfn, hopefully it was a false negative! 
Mischief-It aint over to AF shows! Crossing my fingers for you! 
Fezzle-I watch a lot of British shows and some of those welsh names are just impossible! Like how is Blaidd Drwg Bad Wolf? LOL (Yep Dr. Who fan!)
Terri-The follicle count is great! Did they say how many looked ready for plucking? 
Erose-I for one, am grateful you are sharing your journey with us. It helps me so much. 

AFM-DH went for his SA deposit yesterday. I went for my Day 3 tests today. On the 5th I have my HSG and an ultrasound. So all the testing will be done. I'm extremely anxious about the results. According to FF, my periods are extremely regular and I ovulate every month, so I hope the issue is just nothing but time.


----------



## Fezzle

Blueshoney- Welsh is the hardest with its lack of vowels! OH's niece and nephew go to a Welsh school so they can speak it fluently. It sounds really nice though! 

It sounds like you're around where we are- we just did the Day 3 test and SA this cycle, so now I'm just waiting for my Day 21 test results to have all our testing done for our referral to see what's next.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I knew I was getting excited for nothing but it doesn't make it any easier :cry:
Boo boo!!! :nope:

Trying to HOH but if I implanted 3 days ago I should have a Line so I think it was my body playing tricks on me!!! :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Another jump today so that's promising...

Blues-I hope you find out that everything is fine today too. You're on the ball as far as getting everything scheduled at once. Hopefully by next month your plan will be in place and you'll be good to go IF you end up needing it. :hugs: None of my follies are ready for plucking just yet.

I went back today and he only said 3 small on right and 3 small on left. Not sure where the others went, but maybe they were feeling shy. :dohh: Hopefully by Sunday they will come back out of hiding and I'll have a few more. Of course, I'm going to google "disappearing follies" and see what comes up. I'll also ask the nurse when she calls tonight. Radkat-If I see negative stories, I'm clicking off of them. HA!!HA!! 

I have to go back on Sunday for another progress report. Again, I hope my meds stay the same, but if they have to increase them to get more follies/eggs, I'm all for it.


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri I guessed on my temp as I had to get up at 2 4 and 6 am so its probably wrong
Also u always have more follies in the beginning of a cycle and then u get the dominant follies to get bigger hope u can get a Few from each if that's possible :shrug:

AFM.... I didn't get the pokes like last time so I'm pretty sure my chart is a big fat liar oh well I feel stupid for getting Excited that's All :nope:


----------



## terripeachy

Don't get down, Sis. You still have a few more days before you'll know for sure. Our emotions are always so high at the end of our TWW (or 8 day wait), but you can't really know what's going on just yet. Keep testing and remain positive.

I know that some follies will dominate, but I need more than 6. Plus, I heard that a few more will grow once I start taking the ganirelix or the trigger or whatever, so I am still hoping for about 8. Plenty of time-NOT. hee hee. I have supposedly 5 more days.


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - what Terri said - don't count your self out yet...you just never know!!! FX FX FX for you lady!! :flower:

Terri - hmmm interesting with the lower follie count... not sure what to make of it... Well I am hoping that you will produce more follies over the weekend (they were hiding I am sure) and whatever follies are there - will be nice and plump and full o eggs!! FX and HOH for you!!! you could be PUPO by next weekend.... or atleast by the 15th... crazy time is flying!!!

Blues - it sounds like you are getting really close to figuring out what is holding up the PG train!!! That is good news... I hope your test results are good!!! :hugs::hugs:

Radkat - good luck with that US on Monday!!! hoping you see little arms and legs waving at you both!!! :happydance:

:hi: to everyone else!!!

AFM: air conditioning is broken in my office - UGH!!! not good when my office starts the day at 80!!!!!!!! oh well... doesn't make for good productive Fridays... but who has those anyway??? :haha:

CD7... nothing to report... I believe that I am now living in the flatlands with sis... not sure what to think of my temps being so samish.... :shrug:
I am heading back to Chicago on Tuesay-Thursday I am HOH this high powered medicine keeps me from ovulating till I get back!!! but that would be close to the latest ovulation ever for me!!! I guess we will see - I hope all you ladies have a great weekend - I will be working all weekend!! 
:comp::flasher::rolleyes:


----------



## Mischief

AF arrived this morning, and so I've ordered all my meds and have my ultrasound appointment scheduled for the 12th. My doc is switching me to Femara this time. I've never taken it before, but I'm willing to do anything!

Sis, it's still early! Don't give up hope!

Terri, I hope you end up with lots of follicles! It sounds like you're well on your way! I only ever have one-and that's if I'm really lucky! I wonder how I'd respond if we did IVF...


----------



## Sis4Us

I think the Femara will help u get a sticky bean Mischief GL!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-How can they expect you to work in an 80 degree office?! At least you get to get out of there and go to the big city for a while! Hope you can check in on us while you're there.

Mischief-So sorry for AF. She is the absolute worst. How are you feeling otherwise? Ready to try again? Maybe Femara will work better for you this time around. I sure hope so.

Well, the nurse called me during the day and I didn't get the message until now, and the office is just about closed. She said that my estrogen is now at 382, and she said she likes to see that rise, so they have me taking my Ganirelix shot in the morning and I will continue doing that until they say to stop. I will continue with my 225 Gonal F and 150 Menopur tonight and then tomorrow night, stick with 225 Gonal F and 225 Menopur. Three vials of Menopur. Holy mackerel. HA!!HA!! She didn't say 3 and 3 on the message, and I didn't get to google as I was away from my desk all day, but I'm doing that now. Maybe things are still ok. I don't understand. I'll update regarding the Ganirelix shot tomorrow. She specifically said 'Now take the entire syringe.' I wonder if it hurts and people stop. :wacko: hee hee. Oh well. I'm all in! Hubs can get back to gulping and taking deep breaths.


----------



## kfs1

Mischief - so sorry for AF. Big hugs to you. :hugs:

Sis - so sorry for the BFN but you're not out yet!!!

Wish - 80 degrees???? Noooooo way! Walk on outta there! Nope nope nope! Have a great time in Chicago! I hope your O and BDs are timed perfectly.

Terri - as I said on the other the thread, good luck with the shot! Hope it doesn't hurt too bad!

Blues/Fezzle - so glad you're both moving forward and have plans in place!! :) :)

Rad - yay - another Katy(ie). :)

Nada much here. Hosting a baby shower tomorrow for my SIL. Did a bunch of cooking today and I'm poooooped. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri GL W ALL those shots I think I would be highly confused and bruised by now!! ;)

Kfs1 your chart is looking nice!!

I think I give up on ALL these test I got another shadow w a 88&#8364; test cuz I'm hating FRER right now took a FRER and got a BFN what is the deal w the Evaps or shadows or WTH!! :grr:

I'm going Cray Cray can u tell?? :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry you're having such rotten luck, Sis. Maybe a day out at the pool will be nice. Did you love Vegas? How was the show? I might have missed your updates because I was away. 

The Ganirelix stung after I finished taking the shot. I have to take it first thing in the morning so I'm back in bed. I have also had a weird headache the past couple days. I think it's a side effect of these meds. A few more days and I'll be a bloated cow. I don't know which is worst! Hee hee. Yes I do. Hubs didn't want to be my assistant because he stayed up late last night but I made him get up anyway. I said 'this is our new life. Shots then 9 months and then 18 years of getting up. You can sleep later!' :haha: 

kfs1-I'm still really loving your chart. A few more days to go until test time. I can't wait!


----------



## kfs1

Glad you made it through the shot Terri and that you're feeling positive. I'm feeling very positive for you, too. :) And I think it's great that your hubs is involved. You shouldn't have to go through the shots on your own. Sorry that you've been having headaches. Did you try taking something? I HATE having to take all of these meds, too, but totally worth it if we get our BFPs!!! 

Sis - I'm sorry lady. Step away from those tests for a bit - go for a swim like Terri said. Big hugs.

A bit of a drop today but I had to sleep on the couch last night where the AC is cranked because my husband was snoooooring. Either way, not feeling any different. A little crampy but it could be because of the p. We shall see I guess.


----------



## terripeachy

It's not really like a headache, it's like my head hurts on one side and it feels heavy. I finally took an Advil and I feel better. I did the same a couple days ago, but I just don't really like taking medicine unless i have to. Yes, we shall see! Have a great day today...it's dreary here so I want to do some inside house stuff; laundry, sweeping, vacuuming. I hate rainy days.


----------



## Sis4Us

I think I'm getting wicked Evaps :shrug: cuz I'm taking a new b vitamin that make my pee brite yellow so it's kinda hard to tell if it's concentrated or not oh we'll!!!

Terri u might want to call the nurse about the Advil my dr told me NO ibuprofen NASID or Advil or aleeve Tylenol Only!! IVF might be diferent so idk just a thought!! It's sounds like a hormone headache I get them b4 AF and when I'm medicated!!
GL for your scan Tom!!

Kfs1 we got a new AC so I came to the couch too cuz the puppy was cold in our room :nope: spoiled mommas girl already!!

AFM it's nice and cool this AM feels almost like fall my fav time of year so we will be grilling and swimming for sure :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Luna Belle is getting BIG!!!


https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/07448a2416dedeaa11809fcc4a95283d_zpsdbeb2cb0.jpg


----------



## kfs1

Luna's too cute!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well it looks like I DO have a faint pink line on my 88&#8364; test this AM but Notta on the FRER:shrug:
I always thought the FRER where the most sensitive but now I'm starting to wonder I'm not getting excited until I see a nice line I can't Question :haha:

Katy she's a bossy Lil boger she barks at all of us to get her way just like a crying toddler :rofl:


----------



## Fezzle

Awww- she is too cute!


----------



## terripeachy

Aww...Luna Belle is just growing up. That's funny that she's so bossy. I guess if everyone listens, why not? hee hee. I'm on an emotional roller coaster with your tests, Sis. I have no idea which one is more sensitive, but keep testing!! hee hee. 

Thanks for the tip on Advil. I will call them this morning and find out if it's ok. I figure if I can drink a glass of wine, why can't I take an advil? So many rules....I went out with my bestie last night and I feel refreshed and renewed. She brings such joy to my life.

Today I have to go in to work, and I am dreading it, but there won't be too many people so it shouldn't be too bad. Just the fact that I'm driving there on Saturday is the worst. It'll pay off when I'm staying home after egg retrieval and not using a sick/vacation day.


----------



## Sis4Us

Wear hot pants or something not allowed to make u feel rebellious at work Terri!! ;)

Yea the test r driving me batty I guess I won't drink today just incase and I will drink more water like I need too!!
I've been having bad muscle cramps and I was craving coffee this AM which is not like me so FX


----------



## Driving280

Terri, I am following your IVF journey... Seems like all is going well and I hope those follies come back again (or you find lots of new ones)! Sorry you had to go to work today...

Everyone who is doing IVF, maybe my friend's journey gives some hope to those who did not succeed on the first try. She is 41 and going it alone, so no hope of lucking out with a natural pregnancy. Also had an AMH of only .3 but doing it with own eggs. Her first retrieval she only got 3 eggs and a BFN. Second cycle was canceled altogether. On her third cycle, she got 13 eggs, 5 genetically normal day 5 embryos and is now 28 weeks with a little girl (and has 3 embryos on ice).


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis!!! I am too excited for your test tomorrow!! FX your line gets darker... loving your vegas baby!!! :smug:

Terri - sorry you have to work today (me too) it just sucks working on the weekends... i hope your headaches go away quickly... I wouldn't think one advil would hurt - but what do I know??? hehe

kfs- I am impressed you aren't testing... usually by 9DPO I do an IC... I guess there is always something different about twins - that would be ours!! :change:

:hi: to rest of you ladies!! give us an update (those of us at work surfing the net!!:blush:)

AFM: my new avatar pic is of me n my dad - about 3 months before he died... missing him today - not sure why - its not an anniversary or anything... just wish he was here to talk to and laugh with, and fix stuff...

three weeks from today I am putting on my first 5K - it is on the Lakefront Path in Chicago - runners will run with Lake Michigan on their left and lots of "Chicago" on their right... and I am stressing - cannot wait till its all done and over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BTW - lots of generals are running this race... WHY???:shrug: old people should be playing shuffle board not running a 5K [-X
I probably shouldn't write that... I will claim the stress is talking... 
anyone got bottled water or granola bars you can donate???????:munch:
if you hear screaming....its probably me until the 23rd... :rofl::brat:


----------



## Fezzle

Wish- good luck with the 5K! It sounds like it'll be a scenic run at least which should be motivating.

I started doing the C25K programme again in an attempt to get my pace up by starting from scratch. I can already run for over 30 min without walking, and I can already run over 5K without walking, but I can't run 5K in 30 minutes if that makes sense!


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-How cool! You'll get there, but keep running!

Wish-That's amazing that you're actually putting on a 5k. It does sound beautiful. I'd be too busy checking out the scenery versus trying to finish with a good time, but that would be ok. Hmm..not sure why the generals are running. Maybe because the course is awesome. Do the proceeds go to charity or is it just for fun? Sorry you're missing your dad today. It happens, and there doesn't have to be a special reason. You're allowed to miss him any time.

Driving-Thanks for the success story. I'm HOPING I don't have to go through three IVFs but I've said crazier stuff before. :) I'm getting super close and running out of meds, so the end of stims is somewhat near.

Work is coming along. I finished looking about half of the stuff I need to see, and I just ate lunch. I'm going back for the second half in a few. Um, Sis, I definitely cannot wear hot pants (Even though I have my lab coat on), but I do have on a strappy tank top, and that's not allowed. They cut the lights and AC off over the weekends so it's always dark and hot here on off hours. I like that better than being FREEZING during the week. Back to the grind...


----------



## Wish4another1

Updating via phone - just got a positive OPK - two days earlier than last cycle - so much for holding off O.... Grrr


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok I took a target brand HPT Up and Up and got another ghost line WTF is going on!! :grr:

This is how my 1st MC started so I'm kinda getting scared I hope Tom I have a line that is no doubt there!!!


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> Ok I took a target brand HPT Up and Up and got another ghost line WTF is going on!! :grr:
> 
> This is how my 1st MC started so I'm kinda getting scared I hope Tom I have a line that is no doubt there!!!

I thought any line meant positive??? I understand your caution, but I'm so excited! I hope it's dark tomorrow!!!!


----------



## ttcinseattle

Well ladies, I feel like I'm going to be on a show called "I Didn't Know I Was In Labor" :wacko: It's going to be about how this baby just fell out of me. I cannot believe how low she is! Every time I go to the bathroom I worry she's going to end up in the toilet :haha:

Sis, sooo many evaps/possible positives! I'm anxious to see what you've got in the morning.

KFS, I can't believe you haven't tested yet! FXed for you!


----------



## terripeachy

ttcinseattle-My sister had her baby in the waiting room because the receptionist said 'Please, miss, just go have a seat.' She was like 'You don't understand..the baby is coming.' Luckily an ambulance driver was walking by as she was laid out on the floor and delivered the baby! And then the hospital had the nerve to charge her for a bed and anesthesia! hee hee. Long story short...you're not alone! Are you feeling any contractions or anything? Strange...

Sis-Yeah, you got another jump in temp. This is really getting good. I'm cautiously excited!

I'm off for my ultrasound, b/w. I'll report back in a few.


----------



## Mischief

TYC, maybe that means it'll be a quick and easy labor! :)

Terri, good luck with your scan!

I popped in to check on Sis, but I guess she's not up at 5:30!


----------



## terripeachy

So things seemed pretty good. My follicles ranged in size from about 10-12, so they still have some growing to do. It seemed that I had maybe 5 good sized on the right, and maybe 3-4 on the left. I'm pleased with that number. Now that things are growing I may have to go back tomorrow morning for another ultrasound. The nurse will call me later today with an update.


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - Glad to hear those follies are growing!!! did they change your meds? another ultrasound tomorrow!! exciting - ER is getting close!!! :happydance::happydance:

TTC - :coffee::coffee: waiting here and excited - not about your baby falling in the toilet of course... but about her pending arrival!!! :hugs::hugs: hang in there lady!!!

Fezzle - I totally understand what you are saying about time and running!! You will get there!!! I have run a couple 5K around 24ish minutes...but that was 20lbs ago and I had a lot more motivation!!! hehe...

Sis - we are waiting for your good news!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kfs - we are waiting for your good news!!!!!!!!!! :haha:

:hi: to all the other oldie but goodie ladies!!

AFM: at work :sad2: I have a million things to do at home (my house smells like dog and I hate it!!!!!) but no - here I sit at my desk...

this morning my OPK was positive again - but that is normal since my OPK was positive last night - my surge normally last about 24 hours...
I of course attacked my husband (in a good sexy way:blush:) as soon as he walked in the door last night :haha: and hopefully we can get another session in before I leave for Chicago Tuesday morning... and then I should be back in TWW... :coffee::shrug:

Happy Sunday ladies!!!!:hugs:


----------



## kfs1

ttc - so excited for you! Any day now! And as Terri said, maybe that means the labor will be quick and easy.

Speaking of Terri, your poor sister!!! What is wrong with that evil nurse??? I'm happy that she was at least at the hospital though. Your follie count/growth sounds faaaantastic. Can't wait to hear what the nurse says. :happydance:

Wish - I'm so sorry about your Dad my friend. I know it hurts - I, too lost my Dad so yet another thing we have in common. Biiiiig :hugs:

But, on another note, goooo Twinnie - putting on a 5K. I can't imagine the amount of work that must be. I'm sure it will all go extremely well and then you can treat yourself for all of your hard work. And I know you didn't want your surge yet but hey, at least you were home for some :sex: and I'm sure your DH was very happy to be attacked. :)

Sis - anxiously awaiting :coffee:

The shower went well yesterday but man I am POOPED. My house is pretty small and it was packed even though there were only around 15 of us. My SIL got here an hour and 15 minutes late but she thought she was just coming over for dinner so... And on the way over, her father decided to lecture her about her dog's bad behavior, of all days, saying that he watched the dog whisperer so he knows. So, when she got here, she did NOT look happy and then she was bombarded by the surprise. I felt reaaaally bad but eventually she was happy. :)

Another temp drop this morning and this time I slept in my bed so no AC as an excuse. Not feeling as hopeful. :nope:


----------



## ttcinseattle

Terri, yay for reappearing follies! I hope some more teeny tiny ones get a move on and add to your count. Are they still thinking ER on the predicted date? I can't believe the story about your sister!! You'd think once she was lying on the floor of the waiting room they'd bring out a gurney or something. And then trying to charge her?! I'd have been like um, no. 

Wish, sounds like perfect timing for your positive OPK since you're about to go away! And I'm glad DH cooperated, sounds like you gave him every reason to ;)

KFS, wish that temp had gone higher, but you're definitely not out. We will all be patiently waiting to see. Oh, and the shower situation sounds interesting. He watched the dog whisperer, so he knows :haha: Dads, yeesh. 

How nice it would be if this was a quick and easy delivery! I'm just hoping it'll be average for 2nd pregnancies. 6-8 hours sounds awesome! It wasn't too bad last time, but technically I was in labor for 26 hours total, and pain from about 3pm til 9am. I can handle pain, but that was a marathon and I was exhausted. I've asked not to be checked for dilation yet because I didn't want to rush labor or anything, but I'm really curious to see if I've made any progress already. I haven't had any real contractions yet, but lots of Braxton Hicks and cramping which hopefully means that everything is already opening up nicely down there!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Dont get too worried yet about your temp drop because it could jump back up in the morning. fxfx! Your SILs shower sounded like a success for you, but not necessarily for her. I bet she was feeling miserable at first. Ugh...

Yeah, my sister's story was crazy. I guess her 4th kid will just fall out while she's walking. HA!!HA!! She's always on the go, so you never know. I wouldn't be surprised if she is in a different state for the birth. One has been born in SD, one is born in NE, and one is born in NM. She and her hubs move a lot. We'll find out come December!

Wish-Nice job on convincing hubs to BD. Yeah!! I love when you're officially in the TWW with a chance!

ttcinseattle-I haven't actually spoken to the nurse yet, so I'll ask today if things are still on track. It seems that the T-R prediction may be closer to Thursday because my follies aren't huge yet, and I would prefer Thursday or Friday, anyway. I need one more chance to have a condom party with my hubs before we're back to regular parties. :wacko: HA!!HA!! Have I mentioned that condoms are the worst?

Ok Sis... :ninja: Yoohoo???


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok ok Im here got A faint line on my 88&#8364; test and ...... A Squinter on a FRER!!

I put :bfp: on my chart wondering if I should change it to the 10dpo but I'm still afraid my HCG isn't doubling my line should be DARK by now so I'm living in fear!! :nope:


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - I know its hard - but a line is a line - force yourself to think positive!!! YoU ARE PG!!!! 
remember SPP - today I am pregnant!!! :)

:hugs: I am HOH this is a sticky bean!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I know I'm trying really hard to think that but I've had it END Badly this way B4 w my 1st loss so I'm scared very scared!!! Plus all the ones w lines like mine on testing thread don't seem to end well :(

I'm sending a email to my nurse to get a beta I will feel better if I see those numbers!!

I think I have 2 implants just like last time and my number didn't seem to go up until after the 2nd time so I hope it's just early!! HOH


----------



## kfs1

Sis - listen to Wish! I know it's scary but try to stay positive! Yaaaaaaaaay. So happy. :)


----------



## nessaw

Sis hoping this is it. Big hugs.
Hi to everyone. Been reading but rubbish at posting in holidays! X


----------



## terripeachy

nessaw-Enjoy your holiday. You know we aren't going anywhere! Hope you're doing ok.

Sis-Yeah!! I knew it was a BFP...hee hee. Today, you are pregnant, so maintain positivity, and let us know when the beta is scheduled. fxfx for a sticky little girl!

I just got a call from the nurse. I do have reappearing follies, 5 medium on left and 5 medium on right. I like when the ultrasound techs do the testing because they are so nice and tell me everything I want to know. I'm to go back on Tuesday for another checkup. Now I'm really thinking that Thursday will be the day for retrieval, but all we can do is wait and see now. I am to maintain my medicine schedule. One shot in the morning and two in the evenings. Hubs did my shot last night because he was really nervous about his upcoming trigger shot, so I had him practice with the menopur. His hand was shaking like crazy, and I was just sweating bullets. hee hee. But, he did it, so he thinks he's prepared for the trigger. I think he's better at holding the alcohol swab on my stomach after the shot. He's really good at that! :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

My faint faint BP

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/Mobile%20Uploads/FB_IMG_1407085911465_zps9d2qps1q.jpg


----------



## Driving280

Sis, congratz!!! That is not very faint at all!! Wow, so cool, I am so excited for you!

Terri, yay for reappearing follicles! 10 is a great number. FX for you.


----------



## Sis4Us

Not looking good ladies my test looks lighter and my temp has dropped!! :cry:


----------



## kfs1

I see it for sure Sis. Fx for a sticky bean! :happydance:

Terri - Sounds like you had a great appointment! I hope the timing works out for you so you can rest over the weekend. Awww - your DH is going to be a pro by the time this is over. :)

Temp up a bit today but I had such crappy sleep so I'm a bit wary. I woke up sooooooooo hot in the middle of the night around 2 and then again at 3. Question for those who have taken Ovidrel. How long does it typically take to leave your system? I believe I was given 250 mg.

EDIT: Sis - we posted at the same time. Hang in there. Your temp's still not that low. Are you going to test again today? Were you able to get an appointment? :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

I took a test w FMU and it's the same if not lighter I didn't sleep well last nite and I was up until 2 or 3 am so idk!!!
I'm just afraid it's a Chemical!!! :cry:


----------



## garfie

Sis - I was just stalking and reading back came to congratulate you - but the temp drop can be one of two things a chemical as you said or implantation dip - what does your dr say? 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you -BIG hugs

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Haven't gotten in touch w the Dr yet I sent a email to my nurse yesterday but I haven't heard back yet!!!

I'm tryi g to stay positive but it's hard cuz this is how my 1st loss happened I just hope that Lil bean is digging in!!


----------



## terripeachy

Hi garfie! :hugs: Miss ya, girlfriend!

kfs1-I have to run to the facility today to pickup one vial of medicine. Because my follies are growing a little slowly, I have to keep taking meds, and I'm about to run out. I'll get another shipment tomorrow. Of course, when I go for my scan they may say 'ok, we're good!' Murphy's law. Yes, i saw your temp jump and got excited...you may not be able to discount sleep or AC in a few days. fxfxfxfreallyreallyx. HA!!HA!!

Sis-I also hope it's not a chemical and am still HOH for you.


----------



## ttcinseattle

I was so hoping your line would darken a little bit today Sis, maybe because of late implantation. But your line yesterday reminded me exactly of my chemical, and lightening today is just another similarity :( Have your docs given you any idea of why this might keep happening?


----------



## Driving280

Oh, Sis, FX!!! Don't read too much into the temp drop, it is pretty unreliable especially as you were up a few times last night. Hope you get to have a beta today...


----------



## Sis4Us

I went and got a beta waiting on my results took another 88&#8364; is about the same may e a smidge darker so idk what's up!!! :shrug:

I also contacted an acupuncturist and will be setting up an appointment


----------



## VJean

Oh Sis, I am really praying that this baby sticks for you! I know it can be frustrating when we have been there, multiple times and things seem to be going down a path that we know all to well how it ends... but girl! You are still early! That HCG has to start from ZERO and double every 48ish hours. So please don't get to discouraged yet! Put the pee sticks down! (Can't believe I am saying that!) Get outside by the pool and put your feet up. Today you are pregnant... :hugs:


----------



## VJean

Terri, I can't believe how close you are to making some babies! :happydance: I hope you don't need any more meds, but I'm with you... best to be prepared! 

I love hearing about your DH giving you your shots. I wonder how mine would react to that. I think he would enjoy it too much! I had to get 2 shots at my appointment on Friday, after I had to fast and drink the nasty glucola drink, and I almost passed out after the shots. They had to sit me down and fan me, then the doc had to come back in and checked on me. It was so embarassing! DH didn't help the situation, he kept going on and on about how long the needle was for the shot in my butt. So glad I could count on him... :winkwink:


----------



## Radkat

Sis - I'm HOH for this as a sticky bean! When will you hear back from this beta? Fx!


----------



## Mischief

Sis, I've been thinking about you and praying for you all day! I hope you get good news!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well idk if it's good news my HCG is 6 and my P is 11!!!! :(

They consider 5 PG so thats good I guess but my P is low so I have to double up on it and I'm even trying a new kind to see if it helps!!

I go back Wed for another beta!!!

Keep the Prayers coming!!


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, Sis- hope the next test is good news!


----------



## terripeachy

What kind of P are you taking now? I hope it works and helps this baby stick! Woohoo for the hcg of 6. Yeah!


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri I usually take my Bio P but I had P suppositories and I was taking those 100mg twice daily so my dr doesn't know why it's so low!!

He gave me Prometrium 200mg twice daily oral but he told me to insert in the VJJ !!!! :shrug:


----------



## kfs1

Prayers for a sticky bean headed your way Sis!


----------



## Katie Potatie

OMG Sis, I came to catch up and saw you got a BFP! I realize your mind is swirling around the thought of a chemical, but please remember it can go in a positive direction, too. We've all seen that happen on BNB, where things look like they aren't progressing and the pregnancy takes off. I'm sending prayers for you!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I know what u mean by the HIGH feeling on the promethium I think it's the dose they have us at or Had u at I feel super loopy and tired!!! :duh:

I feel totally out It I sure hope this helps!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Yup that's the feeling! I'm glad you are on it at such an early stage and know you are doing everything you can to support this pregnancy.


----------



## Sis4Us

I feel like I drank 3 Super margaritas :rofl:

Might have to wait for bedtime for my double dose from now on !!! ;)

Oh and FYI Katie Cheryl sent me an update after my Loss to tell me April was my month and she saw girl which will be birth month!!
Suzanne said March which I always go 2wks early and my Date is 4/15/15 for now :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

I forgot about that!!! That is so freaking cool! That has to give you some hope, too. Wow would that ever be something!


----------



## terripeachy

I had to take prometrium oral in my vajajay also! It never made me feel loopy though. I feel like I got ripped off! I hope it works!!

I just saw my male coworker walk into the fertility center with his wife. Ugh!! Luckily he didn't see me. Now if only I can sneak by when they call my name. Talk about embarrassment!


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri u r both in the same place if anything he should be embarrassed that he has todo the deed in a cup!!!
U r both struggling to get PG just rembember that :hugs:

I think it's when u take it orally I took some orally last nite cuz my P is so low she told me to boost it!!!! :shrug:


----------



## kfs1

Sis - So, you have to stick an actual pill up your hoo-ha? Like Katie said, I'm happy that you found out so early and that you're doing everything you can to make that bean stick. HAPPY THOUGHTS from me and big :hugs: because I hate how stressful this whole process is.

Terri - Yikes! Sorry you ran into a co-worker. I always think about that every time I go to my RE, hoping that I won't run into someone I know. I mean, a lot of people have fertility issues obviously, but still, I feel like that would spread around my office sooooo fast! Can't wait to hear how your appointment goes.

So, like a BIIIIG STUUUUPID IDIOT, I tested on a dollar store test that I had lying around and of course it was negative. And a few hours later, I totally feel like AF is on her way. A lot of pressure and cramping - that same old feeling that I always get. I am SO unbelievably mad at myself. Grrrr. :dohh: Anyway, I kind of hope that AF just shows on her own, even with me taking P, so that I don't have to bother going in for a beta. It certainly feels like that evil witch is almost here.


----------



## Fezzle

Sis- I hope the P works!

Terri- I hope you go unnoticed! 

kfs- good luck! I'm on AF watch with you!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Oh, sorry, I just asked how you were feeling in the other thread. I should have checked here first. This is where the good stuff gets shared! That sucks that you got a negative on the dollar store test, but it's still kind of early, honestly. I would HOH that your cramping is what embryos do, and all is going to be fine. :friends: Don't be mad at yourself. The peer pressure is overwhelming! 

Sis-Oh ok about taking it orally. 

My update is that I have many follies ranging from 16-17mm and a few smaller ones. I have to go back tomorrow because I need to have at least three at 18mm. I should have that by tomorrow, so I will take my shot on Wednesday evening which will push the eggs out of the follicles, and they will retrieve them on Friday (I'm guessing). Then they fertilize them and put two back in after five days. I hope I get a lot of eggs. I'm hoping for a minimum of 8. That will give me a good chance to freeze a few for next time if it doesn't work the first time, or I want more kids in the future. I'm getting SO close. I told the nurse that my coworker was there, and after my ultrasound she told me that she had just sent them to the exam room, so after I get my blood drawn, I can hurry out. It worked...He works in another building, so I don't really see him often, but still....hee hee. I don't think he realized I was there EXCEPT, he might have looked at my motorcycle. He rides too, and I saw someone on a bike that went into the garage before me, but I wasn't looking to see who it was. I parked near the front, and he knows my bike so he might have seen it PRIOR to seeing me at the center. Who knows? It's over and done with now and I probably won't see him there ever again. My days at the center are numbered because this time it's going to work!

Oh, and I think once I get pregnant, I stay with the center for a few months and after that I go back to my regular OB/GYN. Some of the other girls seem to be going back so soon, but my place wants to keep an eye on me. I wonder when I will have appointments because I never actually see pregnant women there, but I'm always there first thing in the morning. :shrug:


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Sounds like another great appointment. You're so right. This one's going to work for you so you won't have to be at the clinic for too much longer! :happydance:

I fell under the pressure like a MORON. It's just bad having cheapie tests in your house, too. Booooooooooooo to this morning.


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri my Dr keeps u on until u get to 2nd TRi most women aren't showing by then so maybe that's why u don't see PG ones!! :haha:

KFS1 sorry for the BFN but cramps can be good and bad!!! FX

AFM my FRER this am was lite but I think my pee was diluted since I was up at 4 and again at 6 :nope:
But my 88&#8364; is darker so that makes me a Lil happy now if AF will stay away I will feel better!!


----------



## nessaw

Terri-so exciting. Fx
Kfs sorry for bfn-how many dpo are you?
Sis glad it's getting darker.
Hi to all. Just trying to maintain positive mental attitude this end! X


----------



## terripeachy

nessaw-Stay positive! Is there any reason for you to not feel positive? Spill...hee hee.

Sis-Yay for a darker cheapie! I lied..I did see one lady there in the afternoon that was walking with her legs separated a bit. She must have had a child before because she was showing a bit, and i know that after you have your first kid, you will show sooner than for your first. But, you may be right about the others not showing. I'm not really looking at people when I'm there.

Oh, so apparently on the weekends, they have part time blood takers (the name is escaping me), and the lady I went to was very chatty. She was telling me that her grandmother has some form of cancer now and she has to take shots. She said 'You know, like the shots you take when you're prego?' I hit her and said 'Uh..no, I sure don't know what you're talking about. You forget where you are!' Then she got really embarrassed and said 'Oh, I did. Sorry. Well, sometimes when you're prego you have to take shots, so that's what my grandma is going to have to do now.' We kind of laughed about it, but I know other people would have been really upset with her comment. Maybe now she'll remember her audience next time.


----------



## Wish4another1

*Nessaw *- yes spill those beans - are you ok? when do you have your first scan?? FX all is ok and you are just dealing with MS... :thumbup:

*Terri* - uhm yeah - that girl is lucky she had you and not someone else...just think if you had burst into tears or something - she would've really felt bad... You handled it wonderfully (of course)!!:awww:
Good news about those follies - grow grow grow... I am believing you are gonna have atleast 5 :cold: for babies 2-3... :happydance:

*sis* - yes :witch: stay lost!!!!!!!!!!! I am excited that your test is darker... come on HCG double and triple!!!:juggle:

*kfs*- you are not a moron twinnie... we all cave to the :test: pressure... are you SURE its a BFN? did you hold it to the light, twist it this way and that... take it outside for natural light... get out the high powered flashlight...not that I have ever done those things :blush: but you know did you??

*fezzle* - My FX that :witch: stays lost for you too!!! it would be super cool for you to get a natural BFP!!!! FX FX!!

*Mischief* - how you doing lady? for some reason I just love your cat avatar!! :hugs:

*katie P* - seriously can't believe how many weeks you are already :hugs:

*radkat *- did you tell yet - I can't keep track of time here... I just can't wait to hear how the family takes this awesome news!!!

*Driving* - 15 weeks - really??? are you feeling any movement yet??

*TTC* - any pictures to share of a certain someone that made her appearance???you know if she made her appearance that is... just wondering... :haha:

*Garfie* - so good to see you pop in lady!!!! :hugs:

*Erose* - miss you on here lady!!:hugs:

I hope I am not missing anyone - I am not trying to !!! :howdy: to you if I did!!

AFM: :coffee: waiting on my temp rise... I was soooooooo [-o&lt; it would come this morning... but :nope: :growlmad:
I was able to :sex: with the hubby last night - which he was so angry when he came home that I thought there is no way this is happening tonight!!!!!!!!!! BUT... I used my :ninja: skills... and :flasher: him... hahahaha - boobs always work I guess... anyway hope that's not to much TMI...

ladies I am off to Chicago in a couple hours... we had a Soldier committ suicide...and I am totally swamped (as I am casualty operations) so sad...he had three small children (under 5) 
Hope you all have a great week!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish wow that's so Sad I couldn't do that I had to go to a few of those funerals w DH and it was hard not even knowing the guys.... U r a Saint!!!!

Neesaw what's going on I know how u feel I'm trying so hard to stay positive but u r further along so HOH!!! :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Just swing between thinking it will be ok and thinking the worst. No reason other than previous losses. Last time everyone said it would be ok and it wasn't so it's hard to believe it this time. Very slight nausea and sore boobs. Tiredness and hungry. Nothing huge-of course am comparing it to the previous pg when I had a lot of symptoms but that was cos there were 2. So keep telling myself that. Scan on the 20th at 7wks2days. Plus am not at work cos of the school holidays so plenty of time to think and google! Step away!
Terri what a silly thing for that girl to say. Glad you weren't upset-plenty would've been.
Wish what an awful thing to deal with.x


----------



## kfs1

Terri - That nurse is lucky you were so nice. I mean, I know things slip, but seriously lady?? Think about where you work! :dohh: I've had friends slip and say insensitive things but that nurse should know better!

Wish - That's so sad! You're amazing to be able to deal with those situations. And don't worry about your temp. It'll jump tomorrow for sure! I'm glad your :flasher: did the trick. :)

Nessaw - Big :hugs: to you. I hate that you have to feel so uncertain for the first chunk of the pregnancy. I'm sure things will be great!


----------



## Future Mom

nessaw said:


> Just swing between thinking it will be ok and thinking the worst. No reason other than previous losses. Last time everyone said it would be ok and it wasn't so it's hard to believe it this time. Very slight nausea and sore boobs. Tiredness and hungry. Nothing huge-of course am comparing it to the previous pg when I had a lot of symptoms but that was cos there were 2. So keep telling myself that. Scan on the 20th at 7wks2days. Plus am not at work cos of the school holidays so plenty of time to think and google! Step away!
> Terri what a silly thing for that girl to say. Glad you weren't upset-plenty would've been.
> Wish what an awful thing to deal with.x

Nessaw - my symptoms are very similar to yours too, so don't worry! I think it's just normal for the stage we're at (I should be at 6 weeks on Friday :happydance:). If it wasn't for the excruciating pain in my boobs I would have no idea I was preggers :haha:. Did you get your hcg tested yet? I went today to the doctor but there was a sign that she's away until Saturday, so I guess I'll go next week. :shrug:

:hi: Hello to everyone else!!! Hope everyone's enjoying the summer and not obsessing tooooo much over TTC and stuff. :winkwink:


----------



## Driving280

Wish - I can't believe it either! Haven't felt any movement yet... but it is hard to, so early... I do look totally pregnant - probably like I was at 24 weeks for my last pg.

Terri - yay for many follies!

Sis - keeping fingers crossed!!


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis-Congratulations on your BFP!!! I think because you tested so early is the only reason why the line was light. I have faith that it will get darker!!

Terri-Keeping my fingers crossed you get 8 eggs for retrieval. I don't know if I could have been as friendly as you were to that clueless bloodtaker. Some people really do not think before they open their mouths. 

Nessaw-I know that my mom had a alot of symptoms when she was pregnant with us, but not very many when she had a singleton pregnancy. But I understand how anxious you must be! 

Hi to everyone else-I was away this weekend so I had so much to catch up on. 

AFM-I had my HSG and ultrasound today. OMFG it was one of the most painful things I have ever been through. I apparently have a tilted uterus which made the procedure very difficult. My body was not having the tube in me and I spasmed and kept pushing the tube out. Dr. had to redo it THREE FREAKING TIMES! I was sweating by the end trying not to cry out because anytime I made a noise the doctor wanted to stop. He was afraid of hurting me because the titled uterus makes it so much more difficult. We know for sure that my right tube is good but not sure about the left because everytime he pushed it in, my uterus went nuts like OH HELL NO WHAT IS THIS TRYING TO INVADE MY HOUSE> BE GONE!!! He did an initial look on his HD monitor and said it appears my left tube is good too but he is not sure.


----------



## felcity 45

Hi Ladies,

So much has happened with you all!! I have been sooo rooting for everyone of you, I come on here and stalk lots lol.

A massive congrats to you all with the BFP'S Sis I was sooo pleased for you this week, hang in there..positive thoughts :thumbup:

Terri, Erose it won't be long for yours too..:winkwink:

Wishing everyone else lots of baby dust for those BFP's and lots of nice easy labours for those getting ready for the new arrivals and plain sailing for all of you in the early stages.

xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Felcity :hugs: So good to hear from U!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Hi felcity!
You're here just in time for my meltdown.

Things are not coming along for me at all. I thought that I would trigger tomorrow, but it's not happening. The nurse called and said I'm to stay on my remaining medicine and go back to the office on Thursday. THURSDAY!! So, if I trigger Thursday, I'll have a Saturday retrieval. I just told my boss that I'd be out on Friday. Grrr.... PLUS, I just ordered more menopur on Sunday thinking that I only had one more day to be on it. The prescription was written for 5 vials, and I take 3 vials at a time, so obviously, not enough for two days. I got the meds today, so once again, not enough. Well, I paid a copay of $45 for 5 vials, when before I paid a copay of $45 for 20 or 25 vials! Now I need to order more and I'm going to have to pay ANOTHER copay. I called the nurse and told her that I want to get MORE medicine than I need if I have to keep paying copays for it. Hopefully she'll call me tomorrow morning or later tonight, although I think they may be closed, and tell me how much to order. Wasting money really makes me angry. I feel so broke already and then stupid stuff like that makes it even worse! And now I have to figure out what to cook for dinner. FML. hee hee. 

So now at a minimum, retrieval on Saturday, and I'll take a few days off early next week if need be, and then another couple days for transfer/after transfer. I guess the good news is I will probably be able to ride to work early next week. Yes, that's important to me considering soon my riding days will be numbered!


----------



## Blueshoney

Oh wow terri how frustrating. Are your eggs not maturing fast enough? or is it they want to make sure they get more eggs? 

As for riding you need to move here to SoCal you can ride 365 days of the year!!! I used to ride but not anymore.


----------



## terripeachy

I think they are just not growing fast enough. I still have some small ones on both ovaries but they weren't there before, so I guess it's a good thing to give them time to grow, but my patience is just wearing thin with ordering all this stuff, poking myself, going in for bloodwork and ultrasounds and paying over and over again. However, I will still power through. :coffee: I even had a lunch date on Saturday and now that will have to be changed.


----------



## Blueshoney

too bad they don't give copay discounts for multiple orders! 

How long have you all spotted after the HSG? I'm spotting pretty heavily right now. I hope it stops soon. I use a Diva cup but the Dr told me only to use pads which feel so bulky after years of use a Diva cup.


----------



## Radkat

Terri - I'm sorry this process is stretching out for you. It must be hard to keep sticking yourself and thinking it's gonna be over soon, then it keeps going. Ugh. Hang in there, lady. Oh and I'd be pissed about the copays too. :growlmad:

Wish - I'm super impressed with you organizing a 5K. I'm sure that's a lot of work. Oh and I wanted to tell you on my BFP chart, I had a really slow rise. Maybe that's what's happening with you? 

Seattle - Low is good, except for feeling like she might fall out of you. :haha: Hopefully it'll be a quick labor. I'd bet you're dilated a bit already.

Kfs - Sorry about the BFN, but you're not out yet. I got a BFN at 12DPO and a BFP at 14DPO, so you never know.

Nessaw - Try to stay positive. I know it's hard and you've been through a lot, so I can understand you're hesitation. I hope, hope, hope this one turns out for you and it's a take home baby. You've got good vibes coming your way from me. :flower:

Sis - Darling, you hang in there too. You'll know more tomorrow with the next beta. More good vibes coming your way too.

Blues - Your HSG sounds really painful. Sorry it was like that, but maybe it's just the thing? Here's hoping... :thumbup:

Hi to Garfie, Felicity, Fezzle, VJean, Katie, ERose, Mischief, Driving, FutureMom.

AFM - We got to see the LO bopping around on the US yesterday. Pretty cool. It looks like a baby now, instead of a penguin (although that nickname has stuck. Did I tell you how DH still calls DD "robot" which was the nickname we gave her at the 8 week US? So this one's destined to be penguin, I guess). I also had to do the glucose test, drink the gross sugary drink. I had to do it early since I allegedly had GD in my first pregnancy. However, my numbers were always fine when I ate food, instead of drinking massive amounts of sugar water, so I don't know about that. Anyway, I feel good about telling everyone now... BUT I want to tell family first and since we're going to see them this weekend, we decided to tell in person, then tell everyone else after that. My mom sent me an email that they had invited a bunch of people over on the first day we get there. Sooo, I get to announce it to all of them too. I'm going to have to tell one of my aunts not to tell her daughter, who is my best friend, since I want to tell her myself. Crazy.


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-So sorry about my inconsideration..:hugs: I'm really sorry that your HSG was the most painful experience you have had ever, but that just means that when you do get prego, it'll be a really special baby! I hope he's right about your right (?) tube being open, and I guess we'll never know about the left (?), huh? i wonder if that would affect your IUI if you end up moving forward. I would call and ask, just for future reference.

I only spotted a few drops, but the doctor didn't have to do so much rooting around in there. I have a feeling you'll probably be spotting for a while. Get an always pad. They are thinner than most of the others, but they will still do the trick. You could also do pantiliners, but you'd have to change them more often.

Radkat-We posted at the same time. Your mom TOTALLY knows. HA!!HA!! Glad Penguin is doing great!


----------



## Blueshoney

terripeachy said:


> Blues-So sorry about my inconsideration..:hugs: I'm really sorry that your HSG was the most painful experience you have had ever, but that just means that when you do get prego, it'll be a really special baby! I hope he's right about your right (?) tube being open, and I guess we'll never know about the left (?), huh? i wonder if that would affect your IUI if you end up moving forward. I would call and ask, just for future reference.
> 
> I only spotted a few drops, but the doctor didn't have to do so much rooting around in there. I have a feeling you'll probably be spotting for a while. Get an always pad. They are thinner than most of the others, but they will still do the trick. You could also do pantiliners, but you'd have to change them more often.
> 
> Radkat-We posted at the same time. Your mom TOTALLY knows. HA!!HA!! Glad Penguin is doing great!

No worries! I didn't even think about how it affect IUI! :dohh: I'll have to add that to the list of questions I plan on bringing! 

Radkat-OMG Penguin is the cutest nickname! March of the Penguins was such a great movie with the cute little baby penguins!


----------



## Driving280

Terri, *hug* - I think I totally understand where you are, things that otherwise would seem pretty minor start driving you crazy suddenly. But in any case you only have about a week left! 

I did not spot after my HSG at all (there was just the yucky dye on the pad) nor do I remember it being very painful. Sorry, Blues!! But, for me, they checked the shape of my uterus (which is, by the way, misshapen, but that's a whole other story) but I've heard the process sometimes helps clear out tubes and that would be painful.


----------



## Radkat

Oh man, Terri, I didn't even think of that! I wonder if she's that perceptive. We'll see. I'll report back. 

Blues, yeah, this poor kid is doomed. :haha: The nickname goes hand in hand with the fact that DH is passing his name down, so he kinda needs a nickname or you end up with two people in the same house with the same name, which seems confusing. But I don't know how long a boy will deal with Penguin!


----------



## Sis4Us

Radkat so Glad everything went well w Lil ping!!! ;) DS1 nickname is Bubba given by my nieces and DS2 in Punky!!! 

Blues I didn't have bleeding either and I have a tilted cervix but I had no blockage at all hope things stop soon!!! :hugs:

Terri just keeping looking for that lite at the end of the tunnel it's close !!! :)

Been having sharp pains tonite I hope it's a good pain and not a bad one :shrug:


----------



## Blueshoney

Radkat-My lil brother is named after my father. Penguin is better than my brother's nickname! He is baby and his name. He is 30 and we still call him that! 

Sis-Crossing my fingers this is good cramps not bad cramps!!!


----------



## ttcinseattle

Terri, sorry about the copay thing, that little money stuff annoys the crap out of me. Like if I buy something at the grocery store that was marked on sale and then discover later I was charged full price, that fifty cents drives me crazy! :haha: I don't know what's wrong with me. BUT I am secretly glad they're giving your future babies a little more time. Based on the size/count it seemed to me they could use a little extra baking in there, especially to give a few stragglers a chance to catch up and maybe even get more than 8. That would be well worth it in the long run, even if all your well timed plans are getting screwed up now!

Blues, so sorry to hear about how much it hurt! That sounds awful. Hope it is for a really good cause this cycle! :)

Radkat, Penguin and Robot, that's absolutely adorable! Can't wait to hear about your family's reactions to the news. 

Sis, slightly darker 88 (by the way, is this a brand I've never heard of??) and sharp pain sounds promising - better than witchy cramps for sure!!!! Now I'm getting a little bit excited for you. Trying to hold back so that I can be pleasantly surprised rather than disappointed tomorrow ;) Needless to say, will be stalking for your beta results. 

Baby Lillian continues to keep cozy :) I'm thinking she might be punctual rather than an early bird. 

PS Every time it hurts to walk or I have to lie on my left side while (trying to) sleep, I think of you Smiles! Are you still on doctor ordered bed rest?! I really feel for you if so. Hope you're doing well!


----------



## nessaw

Thanks guys. Got to keep taking it day by day I guess!
Blues I only spotted the afternoon of the hsg and they rummaged around in there for some time! Hope it does the trick.
Terri-what a pain having to reorder and rearrange things. Remember it'll be worth it! Fx
Ttc do you want lily to come early? Bet you can't wait to meet her!
Radkat glad the scan went well. Enjoy telling folks about penguin-so cute!
Sis-hoping that's lovely implantation cramping and it's settling in nicely.x
Hello to everyone. X


----------



## Sis4Us

Well Im wide awake at 5 am my temp was 98.48 which is higher but if I adjust it to 7 Am it would be 98.88 so the P is helping I hope!!!

TTC the 88&#8364; are the cheap Walmart test "First Signal" is the name and they cost 88&#8364;!! :)

My test are showing up faster but I'm not sure they are darker so today is going to be a LONG day!!


----------



## terripeachy

Quick update...The nurse called me and said that I should refill ALL my medicine. :growlmad: SERIOUSLY?? My follies are only growing at 1mm/day, and they want to see at least 3> 18mm, and a few at 20mm. She told me that as of yesterday I had 16, 15, 14, 12, 12, 11. So I still have some baking to do, and probably won't even trigger until at LEAST the weekend. And ttcinseattle, I'm not upset that they're still growing, I just wish I had more info so I would have known to get more medicine initially. A five vial supply is only a day and a half. On Sunday, I would have liked to know that I needed more than 1.5 days, and they knew that. That's all.

Sis-It's going to be a good day. Calm down, woman! Just kidding. <3 ya!


----------



## kfs1

Blues - I'm sorry your HSG was so painful! Mine wasn't the most comfortable either but doesn't sound as bad as your experience! You poor thing. So, what are your next steps? Ugh - I hear you about pads. They're the WORST.

Terri - That really stinks that you have to wait another day. Booooooooooo. And that's RIDICULOUS about the meds. You should definitely mention this to your doc so they can get a bit more organized!!! BUT otherwise, it sounds like things are moving along well so I think it's just yet another annoyance that you have to deal with for the moment. It'll be soooo worth it when you get that BFP!

Rad - You've given me a TINGE of hope that you had a BFN at 12 DPO. :) So happy that your ultrasound went so well. Any pics you could share? Robot & Penguin, huh? Too cute! When my SIL was pregnant with her second, she asked her first what she thought she should name her and she said "Yellow." So, we all called the baby Yellow until she was born and we were told her real name. That's so amazing that you get to tell your family this weekend!!!!

Sis - LOVE Bubba & Punky. :) Do you have your next beta today??

AFM: Temps are still up. I have no more dollar store tests, though, so I didn't test today. I have one those evil "pregnant/not pregnant" tests left (can't remember the brand). I like the line ones a bit better - they're not as harsh. :) FF says to test tomorrow but my beta isn't until Friday. Anyway, we'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, Sis- showing up faster sounds like a good sign! I hope the P is working for you. I read your post at first that the test cost 88 Euros as that's our sign for Euros! That would be quite a fancy test. 

terri- that sounds very annoying! I hope those follies grow so you can get on to the next step soon!

good luck, kfs! My spotting has stopped now so I'm still hanging in there, though I'm sure the witch will be flying in any time now- hopefully before I feel the need to waste a test on Friday!


----------



## Smiles013

Terri....bummed to hear you'll have to be on the meds longer BUT in the end you'll have some nice plump follies that are ripe for picking!

Nessaw... Sending you positive vibes, I know it's hard not to worry. Big :hugs:

Sis....sounds like the P is working. When is your next beta? Sending you positive vibes too. 

TTC....I'm hanging in there! It's getting harder and harder for me to walk I swear! It's just painful. Talk about a kid being low? This kid is in my lap and I have about 5 wks left! I purchased a maternity pillow with the hopes it would help me sleep better at night, it seemed to work the first couple of nights but now not so much. Could have saved myself $60! :haha: I definitely try to get my 6 hours of bed rest in during the day but it's hard. I'm about to do my first 2 hour round now. 

Radkat....happy to hear all went well with Penguin at the ultrasound. Can't wait to hear what your family's reaction will be. Your mom will probably say " I already knew". Lol

Hiya to everyone else! 

AFM.... Regular Dr's visit yesterday everything looks good. I am measuring at 36 wks when I was 34.4 wks. Since the beginning the baby was measuring about a week over, maybe this baby will be a butterball like my other two. :haha:


----------



## kfs1

Fezzle - oooo - hope that witch stays away!!

Smiles - Glad to hear that you're doing well but sorry you're so uncomfortable! A co-worker of mine is pretty far along and she was just telling me that she can't sleep either. Ugh. must be exhausting.


----------



## Sis4Us

Went for my 2nd Beta so now I wait!!! :coffee:


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-Thanks for checking in! I hope your baby isn't a butterball (but it sounds like it. hee hee). A few more weeks now. You'll make it!

ttcinseattle-I was hoping you were out delivering a baby and that's why you hadn't checked in. Wishful thinking, I guess.

kfs1-I have no words. hee hee. I don't want to get your hopes up again and that's all I'm saying.

Fezzle-Same for you...stay away witch! That thought gives my stomach a nervous tickle.

:wave: to everyone else!


----------



## Mischief

Busy working and can't check in properly, but Sis - I'm thinking about you and praying for you!!!! Stick, little girl! STICK!!!!


----------



## Driving280

Smiles - A butterball :) LOL. Well, with DS, my OB (a super highly regarded peri) told me a few times in the last week or two of my pregnancy that the baby would be 'around 7 lbs.' He was 8lbs 8 oz (and wasnt that hard to get out, so don't worry)! But my butterball is now the skinniest stick of a boy.


----------



## Sis4Us

Still waiting for my results they should be in by now but I haven't gotten a call 

I've got really bad cramps though :(


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> Still waiting for my results they should be in by now but I haven't gotten a call
> 
> I've got really bad cramps though :(

Praying hard for you, Sis! Hang in there!


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - I am sorry to hear about cramps - but I am just hoping its nothing...no bleeding means cramps are just irritating... FX for you!!
Terri - I would be totally pe-od about that medicine crap!!!!!!!!!!! sometimes I wish we could charge dr's offices for all of our time they waste and stuff just like what happened to you!!

:hi: everyone 

I am teaching in Chicago and its beautiful here - I am attaching a couple pics from my two mile walk last night... 
my temp went up this morning - Kfs you were so right twinnie!!- so I guess I am 1 DPO... I do not understand why it takes me 3 days to ovulate AFTER my LH surge???:shrug:
so this means if I ovulated yesterday - :sex: timing should be good...
dare I to hope??? after so many cycles it is hard...but tonight IM HOPING!!!!:)
 



Attached Files:







chicago_1.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 3









chicago2.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## terripeachy

I saw that jump Wish, so I'm glad it happened, and my prayers were answered! I had another dramatic event today with the insurance/medicine, but I hope all is solved. I know that I have at least one more night with meds. *sigh* Thanks for the pictures. It is beautiful there.

Ok Sis..waiting for the report. I sure hope you have great news to share. fxfxfx


----------



## Fezzle

Nice jump, Wish- Fx!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I'm here to rant like Terri WTF WTF no results!!!! :grr:

The stupid bi+&#8364;h didn't put my stuff in STAT as it clearly stated and after I even asked her "these r stat right I should get them in a few hrs??" like I always do so they KNOW !!

I am beyond Pissed!!!

Going to get acupuncture at 6 and hope for the best


----------



## terripeachy

I hope you can still get the call after acupuncture! Rant away!! hee hee. Otherwise, I guess you will just have to wait until tomorrow. Make sure to tell your acu that you're prego so they take it easy on you!

Time for my shots and then baseball..I'm SO over this.


----------



## kfs1

That blows Sis. How annoying!!!

Terri - have fun tonight!

Yeeeeeah - nice jump Wish!


----------



## Smiles013

Driving.....with my daughter the dr. said " oh the baby will be 6 lbs or so 7 if you're lucky". Well my daughter was 8lbs 9 oz and my son was 8lbs 12 oz. So if this baby stays true to form, he or she will be bigger than the last and come in around 8 lbs some oz &#55357;&#56881;. We shall see. 

Sis....sorry they didn't put a rush on your results, so frustrating. &#55357;&#56865;

Terri....hang in there! Your days of being a pin cushion are coming to a close soon. 

Wish.... Whoo-hoo for the temp jump and beautiful pictures. Looks so serene.


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis-I can't believe they messed up! I hope you get results first thing in the morning! 
Wish-Great temp jump. Your Chicago pics are beautiful. I went many years ago in November so I hated it. It was so freaking cold! I'm a baby now with the cold since living in SoCal where winter is 60 degrees!
Smiles and TTC - I can't believe we are going to have 2 new babies soon on this board! I can't wait to see both your new babies! 
Terri-Wow I can't believe you still need to stick yourself. That sucks! I really hope this is your month! 

AFM-still spotting but thankfully not as bad as yesterday. I had some spasms last night that woke me up. I hope I don't get a repeat of that as it lasted awhile last night. I had some spasms throughout the day but not as bad as it was last night. If I get pregnant this month because of it, all that pain was worth it! I have my where to go now appt with my doctor on Sept 10.


----------



## kfs1

Super-bumming this morning - another bfn on a frer. Staaaark white. :(


----------



## Mischief

kfs1 said:


> Super-bumming this morning - another bfn on a frer. Staaaark white. :(

I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> Well I'm here to rant like Terri WTF WTF no results!!!! :grr:
> 
> The stupid bi+h didn't put my stuff in STAT as it clearly stated and after I even asked her "these r stat right I should get them in a few hrs??" like I always do so they KNOW !!
> 
> I am beyond Pissed!!!
> 
> Going to get acupuncture at 6 and hope for the best

Nice jump! I hope they call with your good news VERY soon! :)


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Sorry for the BFN. They are so depressing. I'm still going to wait one more day, though, even though you may have moved on. :hugs:

Sis-Yeah, nice jump...hope the lab calls soon.

AFM-Trigger tonight! There was kind of mix up between my insurance/prescriptions yesterday and they were saying that I was over the limit. I thought I had it worekd out, but I never received an email saying that my stuff has shipped. So, now that I am triggering tonight, I don't need any of that stuff if it is on its way. So for girls moving forward (moni, kfs1, Blues), if I get the same meds as you need, I'd be more than happy to just send them on to you. We'll see what happens today. I'm so glad my shots are over except the big one tonight. Oh, and get this, hubs got Ravens tickets for the first preseason game, and there is no way he's doing my trigger after being out and drinking and such. After all that practice, and now I'm on my own for the big one. I hope I can do it. I have a huge circle on my butt where the needle goes. :haha:


----------



## kfs1

I agree with Mischief. Nice jump, Sis! Can't wait to hear your beta results!

Terri - OMG. They put a circle on your butt??? That's too funny. Try not to be nervous - you can do this girl! Yay yay yay yay! I am SOOOOO excited for you. :happydance: And yes, BFNs are SOOOOO depressing. At least I'll be prepared for tomorrow's beta results, if AF doesn't show up beforehand. My BFs sleeping over this weekend so I see some cocktails in the near future for sure. I sure wish it were the opposite though. :(

Mischief - Since we seem to have had similar experiences with P, how long did it take for AF to show for you after stopping? I looked on your chart but couldn't see...


----------



## Sis4Us

Kfs1 sorry about the BFN Big :hugs:

Terri yay for trigger I always do my own u can do it in the mirror I have junk in my trunk so it Makes it pretty Easy :rofl:

Well yes I got my temp jump I think my temp was up yesterday like I said I just got up too early :shrug:
Acupuncture was pretty cool she told me a lot about myself by looking at my tongue and ears weird Huh!!
Anywho my line on that cheapie is darker today :)

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/20140807_070745_zpsgrakinux.jpg

Not sure why it's so BIG :haha:
FX for my beta but I'm probably going again today for another blood draw since they messed that one up


----------



## garfie

:happydance: sis look at that jump and I can deff see the line:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## kfs1

Great lines Sis! :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

I think the acupuncture helped cuz my line wasnt that dark yesterday so IDK what my beta was yesterday!! :shrug:


----------



## Fezzle

Looks good, Sis! Good luck with the beta!


----------



## Future Mom

kfs :hugs: sorry about bfn :hugs:

Terri GL!!!!!!!!!! I hope it happens this month and GL with the needle too!!! :dust:

Sis :happydance: I can see it on this test!!!! Congrats!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

afm - Nausea, nausea, nausea...and sore boobies :haha: Have to go to doctor next week for blood tests since she's on vacation now. Hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow for big cottage weekend! 

:flower: Hello everyone else!


----------



## ttcinseattle

Sis! I didn't mean to be a downer before, that FRER was just so light it scared me - but there's nothing scary about these darkening cheapies! That is some good line porn this morning!!! I could not be more thrilled for you. This is a take home baby for sure - too stubborn to go anywhere! I would have been stalking for your beta today, but now I don't even care :haha: You are pregnant!!!


----------



## ttcinseattle

KFS, sorry for the BFN :( So disappointing when a chart looks so promising! P is a manipulative B! 

Terri, good luck shooting up tonight! I found the butt shot the easiest - hope you don't have a bony butt! ;) 

Hi to everyone else, no baby here yet, going to ask for dilation to be checked today! FX I'm 2+!


----------



## Driving280

Sis, such nice lines! The first one actually looked just like mine first so I've been optimistic :)

Terri, GL tonight! Love the circle on the butt... 

KFS, sorry :( 

Telling my boss today that I am expecting. She is in another state otherwise she would have already guessed :) She'll be annoyed probably and won't put me up for promotion next year, but whatever.


----------



## Mischief

kfs1 said:
 

> Mischief - Since we seem to have had similar experiences with P, how long did it take for AF to show for you after stopping? I looked on your chart but couldn't see...

It took 48 hours both times. The first time I was on 200mg and the 2nd time I was on 400mg. I hope she shows quickly for you so that you can move on! I HATE all this waiting! :wacko: FX for you!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok ladies I got my beta back HCG 11 P 68!!!!! :)

I might have over killed on the P but I knew that was the BIG issue so I go Again Tom for another Beta and I'm asking for the lady I know even if I have to wait!! ;)

My nurse said u can't have to much P so keep it up!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> Ok ladies I got my beta back HCG 11 P 68!!!!! :)
> 
> I might have over killed on the P but I knew that was the BIG issue so I go Again Tom for another Beta and I'm asking for the lady I know even if I have to wait!! ;)
> 
> My nurse said u can't have to much P so keep it up!! :thumbup:

AWESOME!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Driving280

Yayyy sis!!!


----------



## terripeachy

> Terri yay for trigger I always do my own u can do it in the mirror I have junk in my trunk so it Makes it pretty Easy :haha:

I have a little junk, so I think I'll be ok. I will just look and do it. Mirrors trip me out sometimes and I'm not good at the opposites thing. Thanks for the confidence. I am really loving that line today, Sis. Looks so much darker. Acu worked!

I called the pharmacy and they wanted ME to call to get some override information, so I told them to cancel the order. This is important; what if I never called them?! I wouldn't have meds for today. I'm back on the 'it's all working out' train. 

Today's funny-After complaining so much about my stomach being sore, and the follies not growing and my blood not showing up for the blood draws, I don't even feel like I remember what it was like to take those shots. HA!!HA!! This is a good thing.


----------



## terripeachy

Oops..I didn't finish reading. Yeah, Sis, keep up the P! That's awesome.

ttcinseattle-Why is 2+ a good thing?

kfs1-When I took P it delayed things by almost a week. Such nonsense. I hope you only have a two day delay. Because it took so long, I stopped mine a little early last time.

Driving-Maybe you don't need a promotion anyway with a new baby on board. Do you want to do more work? More money would be nice, but I don't know about more work. I hope it goes better than you expect. Good luck today.


----------



## ttcinseattle

terripeachy said:


> ttcinseattle-Why is 2+ a good thing?

I just never got past 1+ in the weeks leading up to DS birth, hence 26 hours of labor! I'm hoping there's more early progress this time - there's certainly been enough cramping and twinging! If I'm not dilated much at all I will be bummed lol. I think I'm ready to meet this girl - even got the house professionally cleaned yesterday! Maybe if I get around to folding the clothes I washed for her she'll come ;)


----------



## kfs1

Yay Sis! Congratulations! :happydance:

Girls - I'm so emotional today. I can't concentrate! I keep going back and forth with being OK and then back to being soooooo depressed. I'm prepared for IVF next month and am 100% ready but I just can't shake it! :cry: I'm having dinner with my girlfriends tomorrow night, one of whom is pregnant - all of them have kids. They know we've been trying but know no details whatsoever. They better not say anything stupid or I'm either going to cry or get really angry, depending on my emotional state at the time.


----------



## Fezzle

:hugs: kfs! I hope your dinner with friends is ok!


----------



## Mischief

kfs1 said:


> Yay Sis! Congratulations! :happydance:
> 
> Girls - I'm so emotional today. I can't concentrate! I keep going back and forth with being OK and then back to being soooooo depressed. I'm prepared for IVF next month and am 100% ready but I just can't shake it! :cry: I'm having dinner with my girlfriends tomorrow night, one of whom is pregnant - all of them have kids. They know we've been trying but know no details whatsoever. They better not say anything stupid or I'm either going to cry or get really angry, depending on my emotional state at the time.

I so know how you feel. I'm the only childless teacher on my team. Now the teachers on both sides of me are pregnant. One of them got pregnant her first month trying!!! They're going to be asking me to watch their classes for potty breaks every five minutes. :cry: I'm sure there will also be lots of "Don't drink the water!" comments, and I'll just be sitting there all infertile. :nope:


----------



## Fezzle

We're having game night at our friends' house tomorrow- they have two girls that were both conceived on the first try each time which our friend puts down to her 'not worrying about things'. I hope we don't have to hear that again!


----------



## Radkat

Kfs - Sorry for the BFN. That sucks. I hope AF comes in and gets it over with. I hope your friends are respectful. Maybe you could share some small detail that would let them know what's going on? I don't know if you feel comfortable doing that. Might reduce the possibility of BS comments. 

Sis - Look at that line! Lovely! :happydance:

Terri - Glad the frustration of all the shots is fading. Good luck with the big one tonight. 

So I don't know how much I've talked about this, but we are going to move back to be by family after baby #2 is born. So we'll be announcing that along with the baby news. I'm totally excited to announce about the baby news, but not quite as excited to announce about the move. Of course, family will be ecstatic. I know it's a great decision so that our kids can grow up with their family nearby, but I think I just have a little sadness about leaving where we are now. Hmm, need to get over this before we announce!


----------



## Driving280

KFS, *hug* - I am sorry. Also, you are not infertile!!!

Terri, I am already doing the extra work and was promised the promotion... I actually got some extra money already but more would be nice especially with my maternity leave, which means a prorated bonus. I am the main breadwinner (DH is highly educated and could make lots of $$ but he's saving the world working for a nonprofit, love him for it but someone needs to pay for two kids now). Boss was actually gracious, let's see how the promotion thing goes...


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-I'm so sorry you're having a rotten day. I totally understand where you are too, except I don't have a lot of girlfriends to go out with. The few that I do hang with are usually talking about sports or something non family related. When they get a chance to leave the kids, they LEAVE the kid talk at home, so they are just like their normal fun selves. hee hee. I hope you have a great time at dinner and no one says anything. :friends:

Driving-That's great that your boss was understanding. You still might get the promotion! And if you're already doing the work, you might as well get some $$. Mama needs a new pair of baby shoes. hee hee. And, someone has to save the world. I'll go as far as recycling and being a foster dog mom. HA!!HA!!

Radkat-So will you be moving to the east coast, or the midwest, or somewhere still in California? It'll be ok...your family wants you near them, and you'll have babysitting. I think that is really important. 

Mischief-Sorry to hear about your story too. You'll get those other teachers back next month! :hugs:

AFM-Hubs just left for the Ravens game....Go Ravens!! I'm going to be watching baseball. I can't get into football until the real season starts. My trigger is at 10pm tonight. I went to the library when I got home and got a few movies and a new book to read over the weekend, because I'm just going to be a lazy lima bean. I made a crock pot meal overnight (so dumb...I couldn't sleep because I kept smelling/dreaming of beef with onions and mushrooms), so i can eat that over the weekend along with wheat thins and granola. :) My retrieval is Saturday at 10a. We have to be there at 8:30. They said take off all jewelry except your wedding/engagement ring. I have never heard anything like that before..usually it's all jewelry, so I thought that was pretty random. Maybe a lot of people ask and they decided that they should just allow it. I have several piercings (4 in my ears), one in my nose, and one in my belly button, so I'll be taking everything off Saturday morning. And this is one of my favorite cartoons of all time. Yes, that used to be me too! Enjoy the laugh!

https://ci4.googleusercontent.com/proxy/MrjWwRlXSmUqYJ6aoZMBrrNgfbpLFz71ajWFSZVLn4LRebwZt6ZGZsCAkTgzyiyM6q_WCMDfFxy8l01l9nsV4iMIbZZGQy8vLqSKtTIEp-0wqOEdK26oN6Xcmockpu_I96GdVWMAMVIVEMdvkXL1BE3UiZvR8QJJRHbwQrT1=s0-d-e1-ft#https://www.laughness.com/media/images/a/att00073-25-apr-10-14-24-33.0dbad124c8d9ea08b62c836509476130.jpg


----------



## Smiles013

Terri.... Hope giving yourself the trigger shot goes odd without a hitch. :thumbup:

Driving....that's BS about the promotion if you don't get it due to te pregnancy. If it's something you want I hope your boss is open-minded enough to realize having a baby wouldn't hinder you from doing your job. 

Kfs....FX none of them say anything out of pocket at dinner. If they do I cast my vote for letting the bitch tornado touch down. :haha: that'll teach them. 

Sis...whoo-hoo!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Glad to know I'm not the only one w Multiple Holes :rofl:


----------



## Blueshoney

kfs-*hugs* I'm sorry for the BFN. I only ever get stark white as well.

Terri-I hope the shot isn't too painful!! 

TTC-And the labor countdown begins!!! I hope you are 2+!

Radkat-Are you moving within California or are you leaving the Golden State completely? 

AFM-still some spotting but with a bit of mucus along with it. I hope that is a good sign! The cramping has stopped completely so yea!! Now just got to wait until I O!


----------



## terripeachy

I'm alive! The trigger shot wasn't bad at all. The nurse said to stab myself with some force, but I was scared, so I started out being delicate and it wasn't breaking the skin, so I pushed a little bit harder, and it went in. There was no stinging or anything. It seemed like a regular water shot. meh. That's all I can describe it as...I massaged the area for about 15 seconds afterwards, and that was that. Easy! I guess because the needle is longer you think it's going to be scarier or more difficult, but it wasn't. The needle is just longer. I then used alcohol to wipe the huge circle off my butt. hee hee. Maybe I would prefer butt shots over stomach shots. Hmmm....let me be quiet. I prefer NO shots.

Blues-You're in flatline city. I hope you O in the next day or so as well. Get to BD'ing.

:wave: to everyone else. It's finally Friday. What a week!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I finally have A line on a FRER that's not questionable :yipee: :headspin:


----------



## Fezzle

Glad the trigger went ok, terri!

Hurrah for a non-questionable line, Sis!

Happy Friday to everyone!


----------



## kfs1

Terri - LOVE that cartoon you posted. I also think that's weird that they said no jewelry except for your wedding ring...? Bizarre! So happy to hear that the shot wasn't too painful. Tomorrow's the big day, huh? Absolutely 100% over the moon excited for you!! :happydance:

Sis - Yahoo for strong lines. :happydance:

Mischief - Love you girl. Your time will most CERTAINLY come and you'll be the PG amongst your friends.

Fezzle - Good luck tonight as well. You, too, will have your PG moment someday. I just know it!

Rad - That's so great that you're moving back to your family! My SIL is almost due with her second and she just moved back up to the Northeast for the same reason. They're very happy with their decision so far.

Driving - I'm sure you SO deserve that promotion. Fx!!!

Smiles - I'm ready to release my bitch tornado tonight if need be. heeheehee. :)

Blues - Hope that O comes soon so you can get to it!

Beta complete. Waiting for the inevitable. I'm SO ready for IVF it's not even funny.


----------



## Driving280

Terri, yay for conquering the Big Needle! I am hoping you triggered a whole basketful of eggs!

Sis, so exciting!! 

Rad, hope you are staying in CA still - I used to live in the Bay Area and missing it! 

So, I think I felt movement. Could have been just gas  but I think not. Pretty exciting! As to promotion/annoying boss - she has two kids herself but was not very nice to another of her reports who got pregnant (first question out of her mouth was, well, who will do your work, rather than congratulations)... With me she was all congratulatory at least.


----------



## Fezzle

Exciting, Driving! Glad things went well with your boss!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Thanks..It's a great one. I was thinking about painful things and not really recalling anything until I remembered the pain of getting pierced in my prolactin sensitive areas. HA!!HA!! Ouchies...I had to wait tables that night, and could hardly breathe/move/walk. It was terrible. 

When is the nurse going to call you? The good news is that in three days, you'll be back to getting bw/ultrasounds and starting BCPs. Did you already have your IVF consult? I can't remember.

Sis-I'm so happy your lines are getting darker. :thumbup:


----------



## kfs1

Terri - She said she'd call sometime today. I'm meeting friends at 5:30 so hopefully a bit before then, just in case I need to get an emotional outburst out of the way. No - I haven't had my IVF consult yet. Will that delay things do you think? What does it involve?


----------



## terripeachy

If you know you're going to do that next (which you know), I would call them today and see if you NEED to have a consult or just find out what you need to do to start IVF right away. The sooner you call the better.

I had to do that before they started scheduling stuff (bloodwork/ultrasounds), and ordering meds...if you can have a consult, like say Monday, maybe you can start on your BCPs as soon as you get to CD3, and not skip a cycle. If not, you may have to skip this next cycle (do natural or another IUI) and start BCP on the next cycle, which would suck, because you have to do BCP or Lupron for at least a week or two. I'm not trying to push you, but we all know, we don't have time or patience to wait for another cycle anymore.


----------



## moni77

I have FINALLY caught up with you all!!

Future Mom - YAY!!
Radkat - yay for a boy!
Driving - glad telling the boss went well.
Momof3 - sounds like you have a good plan.
Mischief - sorry. :(
Erose - you are never discouraging - keep telling us how it is going. I was with my friend last week who is 8 months pregnant and she kept talking about how miserable she has felt the entire pregnancy - I guess her husband yelled at her for talking about that in front of me (they both know what we are going through) and so she apologized for wishing 10 miserable months upon me...I just laughed and said no I enjoy hearing the bad along with the good.

Terri - tomorrow!!!

Sis - Yay for darker lines. You do another beta today??

Ok - so I have been injecting myself twice a day (2 shots in AM and 2 shots in PM) since Tues night. Scan this morning showed 2 follies on the right and 6-7 on the left progressing "well". Next scan is Monday. I was hoping to start with more - but it only takes one perfect one right?

Feeling ok - still have a monster headache since I started the injections and starting to go through phases of nausea.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Thanks so much for the info. I'm right there with you with no more waiting. I'll talk to them about it when they call with the results.

Moni - So happy to hear that things are progressing. Hope you get some nice sized follies soon and hope the side-effects aren't too bad.


----------



## Radkat

Sis - Yay for darker lines! Things are looking good! :thumbup:

Terri - I'm impressed with your toughness about the shot. Great that it went well. Hooray for tomorrow! Very excited for you!

Kfs - Glad you are ready to move on. Sounds like Terri has some good advice for getting the IVF in this cycle.

Driving - Yay for movement. That's just the best. Re: your boss, maybe she learned from her insensitive mistake - always say congratulations first. 

Moni! How exciting that you're moving along with IVF too! We're going to have a slew of IVF BFPs!

Hi to everyone else! :hi:

Sorry I didn't give the full story... Yes we'll be moving out of California (LA) to Indiana. Both DH and my families are there. Priorities change with kids and I know it'll be better for us all, but man, there are definitely things I'll miss! (Like you said, Driving.) But nothing can replace kids growing up with family nearby, lots of sleepovers with cousins, and free babysitting doesn't hurt. DH and I have been out by ourselves at night once since DD was born and that was when her day care had a extended evening program. That's our fault of course for not getting a babysitter, but still. :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Radkat-I didn't have a choice but to go forward with the shot. It has to be exactly 36 hours before your procedure, so there was no time to be crying/hesitating because I paid good money for this to be a success, and if I put it off because I'm scared, I would have to do it all over again. So...thanks for the kudos, but there really was no other option.

Driving-I forgot to say 'yay' for movement or gas. HA!!HA!! Your little baby is growing right up!


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - my hero!!! way to go with the shot - I know I know you had to - but still...what we don't do for our babies!!! I have my FX and toes and saying a prayer for you tonight that you get plenty of eggies tomorrow moring... and that hubby has a spectacular donation :haha:

Radkat - INDIANA - we are gonna be neighbors!!!! YAY!!!! welcome back to the midwest where we have 4 full seasons and NO OCEAN... but yes family... I guess that is a tradeoff :rofl:

kfs - twinnie - I am thinking of you - I know you get those BEta results and even though you know what you know... there is always that twinge (or full on crying) about it being "official" I hope you enjoyed your girls night... and you are not infertile!!!!!!!!!!!! you are fertile with a pause...
hang in there - the light is shining at the end of your journey!!! :bfp: is coming your way friend!! :hugs:

Moni - sooooo close - I hope you do not get too uncomfortable and you get plenty of eggs too!!! I can feel a :bfp: for you just around the corner!!!:hugs:

AWEEEE Driving - feeling movement - how awesome!!! that (to me) is the BEST part of pregnancy - I can't wait for everyone here to feel that!!!:hugs::hugs:

:howdy: to the rest of you lovelies~!

AFM: home from Chicago and I have serious house cleaning to do!! this 17year old of mine does not know how to throw away stuff apparently!!! :growlmad: I finally get a day off tomorrow...I can't wait to tackle the dog smell... I got both dogs fixed today...so I am hoping they will chill for the weekend... 
3DPO... return to your lives...nothing to report here... :haha:


----------



## kfs1

Negative beta girls. :cry:


----------



## Wish4another1

:hug: kfs... BIG OLE ILLINOIS :hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry KFS1 make sure to have a few Cocktails tonite!!! :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Sorry kfs.x
Terri good luck tom.x
Happy weekend to all.x


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry KFS1 :wine: Time!!! :hugs:

GL Terri

Well if I didn't have Bad luck I would have NO Luck Labcorps system is down so I can't get my results WTH!!! :nope:
Oh well that darker line makes me feel better at least!!


----------



## VJean

Wow Sis! :hugs: You need some good luck! Will they call you on a weekend, or will you have to wait until Monday? Will you have another beta on Monday as well?


----------



## Smiles013

Sis...glad the line is darker and puts your mind at ease but boooooo for another beta mix-up! Hopefully by Monday you'll have some answers. 

Terri...good luck tomorrow! Anxious to hear how many eggies they retrieve. So excited for you!

Kfs...sorry about the beta results but it sounds like you have a good plan in place. FX you can start the IVF process right away. :hugs: How was dinner with the girls?


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry been school shopping All day I think I have the Lil done so just need to get jeans and shoes for the BIG!!

My nurse works this weekend so hopefully I will know something in the Am!! :)

Been having a ton of ovary pain so I hope it's nothing but the extra P!!

I'm not sure if they will keep doing betas until its a certain number or what I guess we will see!! :shrug:

Terri GL Again Tom will be checking in for an update!!

Kfs1 I hope u got smashed :drunk:

AFM took my meds and I'm out of it so hitting the bed!!


----------



## VJean

Sis, you are BRAVE for stepping out of your house on Tax Free Weekend! I still need to shop for my Bigs, but there is no way I'll head to any of the stores they like. I'd imagine Houston (I think that's where you're at...) is just as bad as San Antonio! Kudos to you! :thumbup:


----------



## Mischief

Just popping in to send Terri lots of luck! Thinking of you, girl, and praying for lots of eggies!!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm afraid all that running around caused an issue my temps are down :( 
Hopefully it's nothing!!!

Yes Vjean it was pretty crazy and I still need to hit Marshall and TJ Maxx today and need to order my bigs Dr martens!!
So crazy how the fads of our day have rolled back around :haha:


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - temps flunctuate - I know it's hard not to worry - FX little bean is fine :hugs:

Terri - thinking of you this morning and praying for lots of healthy mature eggs!!


----------



## terripeachy

Success!! 14 eggs. I'm so happy. A little groggy and the anesthesiologist was terrible but I'm going home, taking a nap and then I'll write more later. <3.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - YES! 14 eggs is great!! Rest up!

Hi everyone else. I'll check in later.


----------



## Wish4another1

Yay!!! Terri!!! Enjoy your nap!!! FX all those eggies fertilize!!!


----------



## ttcinseattle

14!!! Wow! Those extra pokes were definitely worth it! Rest up, can't wait to hear how the next 5 days go with those babies :)


----------



## nessaw

Excellent terri.x


----------



## Sis4Us

14 :yipee: :yipee: !!!!


----------



## Smiles013

Whoo-hoo Terri!!!! 14!!!! Awesome! Now rest up.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm alive!! hee hee. 
All was pretty simple today. The anesthesiologist came in and was planning on putting the needle on the top of my left hand. After tapping on my hand and squeezing it, she said 'Here comes a sharp pinch.' Well, she couldn't get the needle and the vein to meet, so she pulled it out and said 'I missed it.' Then she said 'let me try again.' She put the needle back in and a sharp shooting sensation ran down my middle finger (it was like when your leg falls asleep but way more severe, or she hit a nerve or something), and I yelled 'My finger is numb!!! My finger is numb!!' and she quickly took the needle out. She said 'I have never experienced that before. Usually, people will have pain on the underside (like where you put perfume). Then she asked if I was right or left handed, and then I said 'Can you just put it in my elbow crook.' She did, and that seemed to be ok, but my hand HURT SO BADLY. It was hurting the remaining time I was waiting to go in for retrieval. Oh, and then my neighbor was screaming too when the lady put her needle in. hee hee. That doctor was TERRIBLE. I really hope I never have to go back to her again. I'll request someone else.

Retrieval was easy..they docs/nurses were just staring at me until I conked out, and next thing you know, my original nurse was like 'Great job, Terri. You had 14 eggs. That's the highest number so far today. Great job!' I said thanks, and ate some peanut butter crackers and drank water. Time seemed to fly by. After resting for about 20 more minutes, we left, and now I'm just parked on the couch watching tv. I am starting to feel a little bloated, but it's not terrible. I can walk upright at least. I'm going to skip church tomorrow, and I'll probably go in to work on Monday just in case I'm out on Tuesday for transfer. Tuesday will be 3 days, and Thursday will be 5, obviously, so I'm hoping for a 5 day, but we'll see what happens. I wonder why they don't do a 4 day transfer.

Thanks for cheering for me!


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis-OMG yea for the dark line! 
Terri-WOW I can't believe 14 eggs! Those extra days were so worth it!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Happy Sunday ladies just wanted to check in B4 I go finish up the school shopping!! :hi:

Terri so proud and excited for u u did good Momma!!! ;)

**UPDATE** got my beta back HCG 19 and P 28 so I gotta take more P at nite to keep it up but my numbers are good according to my nurse I go in the AM for another Blood draw!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Great update, Sis...I had to start taking my progesterone too this morning. I have to take it 3x a day. It's a capsule with an applicator. I prefer an applicator over the old fashioned applicator-my finger. hee hee. Have a great day shopping. It's tax free week/weekend here as well, but you know, I don't shop in the mall anymore. :nope:


----------



## terripeachy

I got a call a minute ago. I'm glad I didn't go to church because I wanted to talk to the woman in person. Out of the 14 retrieved, 9 were mature (so that's basically the 10 that they saw on Thursday, I suppose), and out of those 6 fertilized. So, while it's not the best number, I'll take 6. I just hope they make it to the 5 day stage. I'm getting a little nervous, but it's all out of my hands now. fxfxfx.


----------



## Driving280

Terri, looks like all is going well! 14 is a great number, as is 6 for fertilized. Are you doing PGD? How many does your clinic usually put back? The clinic I was talking to usually does 1 even for 40+ if they make it to 5 days and have normal pgd, because then the chances are really high.


----------



## terripeachy

I am not having genetic testing done. I don't remember them asking me about that, but maybe because they want to use all embryos, and I don't have that many to "waste" on testing. Now, you know I don't mean waste, but the younger people that have more eggs can use a few for testing. I don't really know, though. Maybe I just didn't check that box. hee hee. If one is completely normal after PGD, it makes sense to only put in one because the odds are good. I guess they will do a couple for me just in case they're not...:shrug:

From what I remember, I think they are going to put back 3-4 if they are good on Day 3, and then 2-3 if they are good on Day 5. I guess it depends on how they are growing. I checked the SART.org website, and they said that for someone who is 40, this is what is recommended, so I'm fine with that. If all 6 continue growing well, I'm fine with putting 2 or 3 back in and then saving 2 or 3.


----------



## VJean

Terri, I can't believe you are so close! I'd be happy with 6! Praying that the all look great on day 5. You'll be pg before you know it!

Sis, I'm so glad you got your beta yesterday! I can't wait to hear what your number is tomorrow. I'm also jealous you have your school shopping almost done. I think I'm going to take the easy way out and just shop online. I go out of town on Saturday and don't get back until the day before school starts. I've procrastinated way too long! :dohh:

As for me, just having a relaxing day at home with my DD. My Bigs are here, but I'm sure they won't wake up until late this afternoon. It's been a very stressful past two weeks, so today I have a date with my DVR! DH is golfing at TPC today, and they always seem to take ages on the nicer courses. 

So I failed my 1 hour glucose test last week and then had to do the 3 hour on Friday. It was miserable. This baby already makes me hate sweets, so I didn't handle the glucola drink very well. I'm just glad I got it over with. I should have results Monday or Tuesday. I wouldn't be surprised if I failed. I just have a bad feeling! I also found out, as I expected, my iron is low so now I'm on an extra iron supplement. Hopefully it'll get me feeling better and more energy.

My ex-DH is also starting to be a pain in the butt. His child support can be increased thru the attorney generals office automatically next month, so he has started playing head games with my 14 y/o DS and has convinced him that he should move in with his dad. It breaks my heart, but I'm not giving up without a fight. His dad is selfish and the children are not his priority. He even said that to me in an email when I called him out for missing my DS's soccer games. :nope: He said "he has to do things for himself and make himself happy!". Yeah? Me too....in 18 years when the kids are grown and gone! The child support increase is pretty drastic, so I understand why he is panicking, but it's not fair to my son. I started taking him to a counselor last week so we can get a 3rd party opinion on what's best for him.

He said his dads house is better because: 
1) he has more privileges. Probably true, because at my house, when you don't do chores you don't get privileges. If your room and bathroom are dirty (each kid has their own bathroom), then you better not be on the XBox! He has no supervision there because his dad is always doing his own thing. 
2) they do more fun things. Also true, because my son plays club soccer year round, except for July. Therefore, when he is at his dads house in July they don't have to schedule anything around soccer practice and games. 
3) they have an xbox one there.....my son's birthday is in October, so he'll get an xbox one for here then...I guess until that time his dads house will continue to be better. 

All of these reasons make sense to a 14 y/o, and you just can't rationalize with him. That's one thing I'm hoping the counselor can help with. Clearly the other adult in his life is not going to help. It's frustrating and causing way more stress in my house than we all need right now.

On a positive note, we had a big end of summer/back to school pool party yesterday. It was fun, but exhausting! I think my DS had a good time though with his friends, and he and my DH played around a lot together. That made me happy to see! He's such a good kid, hopefully all this nonsense with his dad blows over, I just have to be prepared if it doesn't!

Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday!


----------



## Driving280

Terri, that sounds good! I don't know why the practice I was talking to was pushing PGD so hard - it was their answer to everything :) They did have great success rates but I've also read that you can lose embryos when doing pgd... 

VJean, sorry about troubles with DS and ex. Isn't there court-ordered custody - I am sure a judge would be very supportive of your viewpoint and values. "I wanna go to dad's house because get to play on xbox and not do chores" is NOT in the best interest of a child.


----------



## VJean

Thanks Driving! Yeah, we have a custody agreement in place. I have possesion of both boys and dad gets them 1st, 3rd, 5th weekends, plus the month of July. So in order to change anything we can mutually agree and go to a mediator and draw up new papers (not happening!) or we can both lawyer up and go to court, which seems likely. My son is 14 so he is allowed to state where he would like to live, however, that is only a small portion of what the judge will look at. 

When we were getting divorced I just wanted the kids and wanted him to go away. In exchange for signing the kids over to me, I agreed to a reduced child support rate and allowed him to keep his retirement. He is a GS 14, for those familiar with civil service jobs, and he pays $600 a month for two children. With the increase next month he'll pay a little over $1400! So I'm not surprised he's doing this. :nope: They only reason I may pursue the increase is because he agreed to pay 1/2 of additional expenses, but it's always an argument. Like does my son really need a letterman jacket and did my DD (19 now) really need a class ring? I don't want to have to ask him for anything. I'd just rather have him pay what he is legally obligated to pay and not have to worry about splitting extras.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies, So so much to respond to...I'm almost back home from summer vacation in Michigan and will have a real, live computer to reply from. But just very quickly...Yay Sis, looking good!! Terri, anxiously watching your progress...very exciting! VJean, if ex didn't pay have to pay the increase, would the issue of him wanting your son to move in with him be a moot point? May not be worth the extra money if it means keeping him at home during these scary high school years when they need lots of supervision! My DH's adult kids were raised by him until they were teenagers and he actually parented them (novel concept). Well, their Mom had to start paying back child support and didn't like that one bit, so she convinced the kids to go live with her (they were teenagers) in Las Vegas and she gave them a lot more freedom and promised them cars for their 16th birthday and of course, the kids ran straight into her arms!!! They both lawyered up, too, and judge still let them go to their mom because they were old enough to decide....and mom had a job, wasn't a drug addict or anything like that. I'd just hate to see you lose custody during these crucial years!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri and Driving what PGD are u talking about the only one I know is for Gender determination is that the same??

Vjean so sorry u r having to deal w the X my DH has 2 Bigs and I'm sure we will be dealing w some BS soon cuz the oldest will be 18 and child support ends!! 
Hope he sees the light and stays put!!

Katie :hi:


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri and Driving what PGD are u talking about the only one I know is for Gender determination is that the same??

Vjean so sorry u r having to deal w the X my DH has 2 Bigs and I'm sure we will be dealing w some BS soon cuz the oldest will be 18 and child support ends!! 
Hope he sees the light and stays put!!

Katie :hi:


----------



## terripeachy

I'm not sure what pgd is specifically, but genetic testing is what I was talking about. They make sure there are no chromosomal defects and can also tell you the gender of the embryos. Someone on another board just did that and she had two boys and two girls. I think she transferred one of each. Cute!


----------



## VJean

Terri, man! I thought finding out gender at 12 weeks was early! I can't imagine finding out before I even implanted! Crazy! I know it's extremely helpful if there are sex related birth defects. Science is so amazing to me! (Yes, I'm a science nerd). :haha:

Sis, thanks!

Katie, so glad to here you are still doing great! Jealous you are on vacation! My DH and I have gone back and forth on trying to decide to fight this or not.... It isn't an easy decision, for sure. That's one of the main reasons we brought in a neutral counselor. If she says we should let him go to his dads, we'll seriously consider it, but it would kill me. We are also hoping the counselor will help my DS communicate with us better, and help us understand my DSs point of view. I imagine he has some deeper issues (mom remarried, two new half siblings,etc). The only thing going for us is that my ex-DH is cheap....if he feels my DS wavering at all, he won't spend the money to fight us. He also has some stuff in his history that won't look very good for him...assault, incriminating emails, poor choice in conversations with the kids, he moved outside the kids school boundaries even thou decree says he isn't supposed to, they don't all have beds at his house so my DS has spent the last year sleeping on the couch, etc.


----------



## Wish4another1

Vjean - I feel for you and the ex issues :-/ they are not fun - I dealt with my youngest's dad for years - court every month one year!!! He died last year super unexpectedly - which has had it's own set of issues!!! But I will be praying for your DS an he sees through the BS- eventually most kids do.. :hugs:
Terri - my fingers are crossed you embies and growing and multiply just like they are supposed too and you will have 6 to decide on... 
Katie- love to hear from you lady!!! 
Sis - still got my FX crossed that your betas keep jumping and you p stays up!!! :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else!!
AFM - 5dpo started spotting yesterday and today I actually had to put in a tampon this afternoon??? Sorry tmi... Wth??? :cry: no clue what is going on with my body - I guess if temp drops in morning and this continues it must be AF!!!! Taking it one day at a time here ladies!!!! 
Keeping my fingers crossed and praying for our IVF ladies FXFXFX


----------



## Smiles013

Sis.... When do your kids start back to school? I know it's sooner than we do. We go back Sept 2nd. 

VJean... Sorry you have to deal with that crap now. I have to deal with it from both sides, my ex AND his ex. I was letting it stress me out really bad during this pregnancy and I had to get to a point where I had to let it go and say "what will happen will happen" lawyers and legal fees out the ass, back and forth to court, etc. Right now things are calm but I know it's only a matter of time before an ex starts some type of BS. It's a shame they play on the kid's emotions to benefit. Hopefully it'll all work out for you. 

Terri....extremely excited for you!!! Whoo-hoo!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

School starts here 8/25 !!!! 

So hopefully if all goes well w this lil bean when I start feeling bad the kids will be in school and Mommy can Nap!!! ;)


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Sis ~ Huge congrats! :happydance: Stick lil bean, stick!

Terri ~ I'm glad your IVF process is moving along well. Hopefully this is your month too. :winkwink:

Hello to everyone else! I'm like 2 weeks behind, and can in no way catch up. We've been dealing with some things and we've been making the difficult decision to send our girls to public school this year. So, I've been a real mess, feeling like a failure, which DH keeps assuring me that I'm not, but it's hard not to feel that way. This will be the third year we have sent any of our girls to school. I'm trying to convince myself that a break from constant teaching, grading and planning will be nice. :haha: Part of what went into the decision was not knowing how any fertility treatments will effect me, especially if we end up at IVF. The girls are also at each others throats constantly and they need a little break from each other. The sad thing is, the first day of school is my birthday. :nope: Not cool for a mom that wants to keep homeschooling deep down inside, and not send them to school this year. Hopefully all will turn out good this year! :thumbup: 

On the TTC front, no matter what happens this cycle, it'll be all good. Tomorrow I'll be 11 dpo, so I'll either soon find out that this month was a lucky cycle and get a BFP. Or, af will come and we'll get to move onto our first IUI cycle and try something different that'll hopefully give us a better chance. Which is exciting to me.


----------



## Sis4Us

Vjean it might be hard but u might want to let him go on a trial basis I went to live w my Dad when I was 13 cuz I was allowed the choice and I always thought that's what I wanted!!
Well I was back w my mom after a yr there the grass isn't always greener and sometimes they need to see that!! 
That being said I would go crazy w out my Boys so it will be hard I know!! :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

terri- your progress sounds great since I was last here. Fx!!!!!!!!!

VJean- that sounds like a horrible situation with your ex- I hope your DS stays with you!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Driving280

Sis, as Terri said, PGD is preimplantation genetic diagnosis. They take a cell from a 3-day embryo or a few, I think, from a 5-day embryo and test for chromosomal anomalies and stuff like sickle cell disease, and yes, you get to know the gender of your embryos, all before putting them back. Because a majority of miscarriages are caused by chromosomal errors, this can help with success rate, but the concern is with whether it is harmful to the embryo (apparently less of a prob if the embryo is at 5 days). My friend did it and she had 3 normal boy embryos and 1 girl (1 abnormal), so now she's pg with the girl with the boys on ice.


----------



## terripeachy

VJean-I hope things work out with your DS. Sis had a good idea that maybe he can try it temporarily before the lawyers and courts get involved. He'll see that it's no fun sleeping on the couch full time and having a disgusting bathroom. :haha: Kids don't understand how easy they have it sometimes. I hope it works out for everyone (except ex-DH). 

Momof3-Sorry you are going through such trouble with homeschooling vs. public school. Maybe it would be nice for them to try out public school for a year or two, and you can have a break. It's not a reflection on your homeschooling, I'm sure, and the girls will realize that they are smarter than all those kids in public school and get bored with it and want to go back home. Hopefully you won't need to move to IUi either. We'll know in a few days.

Fezzle-Sorry about your anovulatory cycle. I thought sure this month would be the one where everything worked perfectly. Did you see purple on the testing thread? her chart looks anovulatory and she got a BFP, so don't give up just yet. Charting is for the birds, but I still like doing it. HA! I had a huge drop today but it's because my hubs can't seem to cut his alarm off when he gets up early and he snoozes it and then I have to wake up to cut it off. He needs to just wake up after me, like he used to do. :growlmad:

Katie-Enjoy the rest of your vacation.

AFM-Why did I come in to work today? I felt fine laying down, but I do a lot of walking at work, and I walked to two different places this morning and I felt super weak and my stomach is not feeling 100%. I may have to end up leaving after lunch. I'm just not feeling it today. Or maybe I can spend the rest of the day at my desk, but that's unlikely as well. *sigh*


----------



## terripeachy

I just got a call from the nurse. I had 6 yesterday and I still have 6. They are 2-5 cells (whatever that means), and I will be doing a CD3 transfer, which is tomorrow. I'm FREAKING OUT!!! I'm not sure if this is a good or bad thing. I think bad because they aren't giving them the chance to grow to 5, but maybe it's ok because they look like strong growers at 3. I guess I better get on the positive train, and fast! Did I tell you that all of a sudden I am really freaking out?! I am. I need to go home, grocery shop, etc..I thought I had more time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I have no idea what that means either but you don't know that it's necessarily a bad thing, right? Try to leave work if you can if you feel that you get to need stuff done for sure. Are you taking some time off after the transfer? How many are eggs are you transferring? I am SOOOOO excited for you Terri.

vjean - I'm so sorry for what you're going through. I hope things work out OK. :(

Hi everyone else. :hi:. Made it through girls dinner and the weekend. My girlfriend came to pick me up for dinner a few hours after I got the phone call with my beta results and told me that she was pregnant with her 3rd. I am truly happy for her (her and her DH have had a tough year) but it took everything in me not to break down in tears right in front of her. I held it together though and had a few margaritas once we got to the restaurant. I didn't want to ruin her happy news, ya know? And the rest of dinner was fine. No insensitive comments were made. :)

Anyway, my DH was away all weekend and hurt his knee so now I have to take him to see a specialist today. Think happy thoughts everyone - hoping it's only a sprain.


----------



## moni77

Terri- it will all work out!! No worrying!

AFM - scan today went well - up to 3 follies on the right and still 6-7 on the left, the largest measuring 14. Back on wed for another scan - likely retrieval on Sat now. (Hoping for sunday)...give them some more baking time.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Thanks...I did try calling the nurse to find out more, but she wasn't around when I called. She's supposed to call back later to give me the exact time they need me, so hopefully I won't leave my desk until she calls. I'll let you know tomorrow how many they transfer. And yes, I plan to take the rest of the week off. Two days sick, two days 'working from home.' I have some paperwork that I can catch up on and call it a work day. I sort of planned things like this. Glad your girls night turned out well, for the most part. And the girls could focus on your prego friend and not you. That always helps. Sucks that she announced her news right before dinner. *sigh* I hope your DH is ok too. I knew something was up when you didn't post first thing this morning.

Moni-That's great that you are exactly one week behind me. Woohoo!! Do your follies have to reach 18mm before you trigger? You're coming up to the end. I hope the meds aren't killing your stomach.

I'm feeling much better about things now. The website said 50% are Day 3 transfers and 50% are Day 5, so I guess it just depends on what the embryologist says. I'll be ok either way. I AM on the positive train now.


----------



## Sis4Us

Oh Ok ..On the gender websites and Gender IVF they just say PGD so I assumed it was Pre Gender Determination!! :shrug:

Terri I'm not sure why some say 3day and some say 5day :shrug: guess it means u will know sooner than later how exciting!! :)

AFM went for another blood draw just waiting on my results!!


----------



## terripeachy

I called the nurse and left a message saying I was leaving early and to call me at work before 3p, otherwise call my cell (I don't have service inside my building). Then I checked my cell and she said 'I didn't get an answer on your work phone so your appt. is at 1pm.' Well, duh...I don't sit at my desk all day. Leave a message! Anyway, she called me back and I was in the post office talking to the worker so I didn't want to talk to her then about my transfer so I just said 'I got the message. I will see you tomorrow.' I won't really see her, but whatever. I'll just trust that they know what they're doing, and tomorrow I will ask why the Day 3 over Day 5. I'm still going forward with it either way so it doesn't REALLY matter. I don't want to know that my embies suck. hee hee. I really don't. :nope:


----------



## nessaw

Thinking sticky thoughts for you tomorrow terri.x


----------



## Sis4Us

Got my betas back

HCG 69 P 26!!!! :)

Guess its time to start a new journal ... Go for my scan 8/26


----------



## Wish4another1

Congrats sis!!!! Awesome numbers!!! Journal away!!! It's a Vegas baby!!! Love love it!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/2216427-happened-vegas-baby-sis4us-bfp.html

Does it work??


----------



## VJean

Good luck today Terri! You're getting pregnant today!! Woohoo!!!

Moni, You aren't to far behind! So excited for you!

Sis, Great numbers, and yes, your link works. Guess that old saying isn't always true....not everything that happens in Vegas stays in Vegas! :haha: I'm so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri!!!! Today you will be PUPO!!!!!! Thinking of you and hoping all goes smoothly!! :hug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Get that Baby in your BELLY Terri!!!! :yipee: :) :)


----------



## Mischief

Sis, awesome!!!!!!!!! But don't tell anyone you went on vaca and got preggo. That'll just perpetuate the myth that all infertiles really need to do is RELAX. Haha! :)

Terri, I'll be thinking about you today!!!! So exciting!!!!

I wish I could catch up with everyone, but I've got to run out the door for my scan and then straight to meetings. FX that we'll be doing another IUI this week!


----------



## Sis4Us

Vjean I was going to put that for my title but it's was a Lil long :haha: but yep not everything stays in Vegas thank goodness!!! :)
I think our Limo driver had it right ... He said what stays in Vegas is UR Money :rofl:


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Here comes that baby (or babies). :blue: :pink: Fx today! Can't wait to hear from you.

Moni - Getting very excited for you, too! :happydance:

Sis - Yes! Great numbers. :happydance:

Mischief - Good luck today. Let us know how the scan goes.

Wish - Twinnie - How's it going? Has the spotting stopped?

AF arrived last night. Very happy that it finally came. So, it seems that my doctor might be out of town...? I spoke with the nurse briefly and she was under the impression that I was getting another IUI. It was a really confusing conversation. Anyway, I'm waiting for her to call me today because they want me to come in for an ultrasound and bloods today. We shall see.

We had decided that we were going to move forward with the varicocele surgery but now my DH may have a torn meniscus so he might need surgery (minor) for that so I guess that's on hold.


----------



## Future Mom

GL Terri!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## terripeachy

*Big update girls*-the doctor called me AT WORK (I came in temporarily) and said that everything looks GREAT so they are going to do the transfer on Thursday. Can we say 'emotional rollercoaster?' *sigh* I'm still only working half a day today though. hee hee.

I'm still taking off work the rest of the week starting this afternoon. more later...I'm running around like a chicken with my head cut off-this is day two of me being a nutcase. hee hee.


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome to Mommyhood I'm like that every day!!! :rofl:


----------



## Wish4another1

I would just like to say - I KNEW YOUR EMBIES DIDN'T SUCK TERRI!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

I am so excited for Thursday!!! FX FX FX 

kfs- :hi: twinnie - glad to hear that the :witch: showed... and I think I saw you wrote your DH was pretending to be happy gilmore??? and tore up his knee... I have to admit I lol when I read that!!! MEN!!!! but I do love that movie!!!:haha:

Moni and Mischief - FX for you as you both are getting scanned and prepped for your next steps!!! how exciting!!!

:howdy: to everyone else... 

AFM: gonna say it ladies - I am sad about Robin Williams... just loved that guy's movies and he was a good person...heart goes out to his wife and kids thats for sure... he made everyone laugh but himself... <3
spotting did stop... last a good 24 hours... having ovary pain- was worried this morning that I might have a cyst... of course my mind raced to worst case thoughts ...but I put it out of my mind and got out of bed... :haha:
swimming in last minute 5K stuff... I will be back in Chicago for a week starting next Tuesday... can't wait till its all done and in the rear view mirror!!! :argh:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Wish-Oh yeah, I was shocked to hear about Robin Williams. You seriously never know what is going on inside people's homes/brains. I just hate that he committed suicide though. Why do people think that's the only option?? Of course, you know all too well about that. RIP Robin.

kfs1-That's funny (not) about your husband trying to imitate happy gilmore. we are too old for playing around anymore. Sad, isn't it. Hopefully the surgery will be smooth sailing and you can get back on the TTC track properly.

Mischief-Good luck for IUI3 prep work.

Sis-I'm glad you feel confident enough to start another journal. That makes me really happy. I was thinking about doing one, but I'm already on this computer so much, I don't know that I would want to keep up with it. We'll see as things progress..


----------



## kfs1

Wish4another1 said:


> kfs- :hi: twinnie - glad to hear that the :witch: showed... and I think I saw you wrote your DH was pretending to be happy gilmore??? and tore up his knee... I have to admit I lol when I read that!!! MEN!!!! but I do love that movie!!!:haha:

I know, right? I had to laugh, too, but I don't think he's laughing about it anymore! :) Apparently, they were all trying it... You rock for setting up that 5K.

Terri - Can't WAIT for Thursday. Will the transfer be in the morning?


----------



## Driving280

Terri, so exciting!! Oh, I just saw that it is Thursday... Well, they say chances are even better with D5 embryos!

Moni, FX for you! 

Sis, nice numbers! Love your new ticker :)

So much excitement on this board.


----------



## terripeachy

I just heard from the nurse (again!), and I'm happy she finally called me at work and no one was around so I could talk.

If you're under 35, they like to confidently transfer 1 blast on Day 5 or 2 pre-blasts on day 3. If you're over 35, they like to somewhat confidently transfer 4 on Day 3 and 3 on Day 5. So...I guess the embryologist was worried that something might happen so they wanted to just do 4 today. Then my doctor got involved and said "Hey, we have 6, so let's grow them out and see how they do.' If it turns out that I only get two (I asked just so I know), there is no turning back and they will transfer two, but at this point, the goal is 3-5 day blasts. If I had used 4 today, I would have frozen the other two for next time, although that's weird because I would wonder (forever!), if my frozen embies didn't work or the new ones that I made didn't work, so I'm fine with using 3 and freezing 3 should all six make the cut!


----------



## Sis4Us

Glad u got to talk to her and figure all that out I would have been going crazy on Google !! :haha:

AFM I was wanting to wait for my Journal until after my scan cuz my other one was just lost in space and it's Sad but true!!
Hoping to complete this one in 9mos!! ;)

Also I can't get the stupid fruit ticker to copy what's up w that?? :grr:


----------



## Smiles013

Sis....very excited for you! Looks like you had good luck in Vegas :thumbup:

Terri....OMG!!!!! I'm freakin' out with happiness for you. Lol. How exciting. FX FX FX, positive thoughts...I just know this is it for you. 

Moni....good luck at your next scan. You and Terri will be bump buddies. How cool. 

Kfs... Glad dinner with the girls went well. Sorry to hear about your DH's knee, that sucks. 

Hi to everyone else, hope all is well with you.


----------



## Mischief

Hi, everyone!

kfs1, Did you get in for your ultrasound and bloodwork today? How did it go?

terripeachy, Yea! I'm so glad they're looking so good! This is exciting! I even talk about your progress with my husband - we're both praying for you!

Wish4another1, I'm glad your spotting stopped! FX for you!

Sis4Us, I'm glad you're starting a journal and getting that fruit ticker. I can't wait for your scan!!!

moni77, Good luck with your scan tomorrow!

AFM - Scan today showed one 18 mm follicle on the left and *big sigh of relief* this time my lining is 7.2 mm! That Femara did the trick! I triggered this afternoon, and we have the IUI on Thursday morning.


----------



## terripeachy

Great news Mischief!! And thanks for the prayers. I'm so excited for my day off tomorrow but I'm doing a thorough house cleaning because who knows when the next time I can get to it. 

Smiles-thanks!!

Radkat-long time no see. Hope all is ok. 

Ttcinseattle-We can't wait to see Lillian!! :winkwink: we know why you've been missing. 

:wave: to everyone else!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Sis ~ Yay, for good beta! :thumbup: I'm so excited for you. :happydance:

Terri ~ Good luck on Thursday! I've got my FX for you. :happydance:

Moni ~ Good luck to you too on your upcoming retrieval. :thumbup:

Mischeif ~ Hopefully this next IUI will be the winner. :winkwink:

VJean ~ Sorry about the troubles with the ex and your son. :hugs:

Looks like the verdict for me is onto IUI #1. I kind of started af today, but according to my paperwork, they want me to consider tomorrow as CD 1 since I started after noon, and it's been slow up until now anyway. Normally, I'd count today as day 1, but I'm going to go with what they want me to do since I'll be medicated and scanned and all. Guess it's off to get my Femara tomorrow, and call to schedule the CD 12 scan. I was hoping that the threat of impending IUI would scare his swimmers into doing their thing naturally, but I guess not. I'm excited to try something new though, and hopefully this will work out.


----------



## terripeachy

Momof3- Sorry AF is coming. But, Femara and IUI may be just what you need. Are you taking it days 3-7? What else will you be taking? It's not so bad and when it works you'll never know if it was the procedure or DHs natural swimmers. I thought that was kind of cool. :blush:


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm freaking out Ladies I woke up to Brite red Spotting :nope:

Sent an email to my nurse :coffee:


----------



## terripeachy

Everyone says a little spotting is common, I just can't remember if bright red is bad or not. Please remain calm and patiently wait for the nurse to return your call. I know it's hard, but getting worked up won't help anything. :hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

Quick post from phone - sis hang in there I have seen lots of spotting from ladies on here - hoping n praying all is ok!!!
Throw some positive thoughts n prayers my way this morning ladies I have to take my army physical fitness test - push ups, sit ups and run two miles!!! Ugh can't wait to be done!!! 
Post more later!!!


----------



## kfs1

Mischief - Great news! Tomorrow's the big day. Yay!

Terri - Tomorrow's your big day, too! I think it's a good idea that you're getting things done around the house so that you can relax for the rest of the week. Cannot WAIT to hear how it goes.

MomOf3 - Haha. I remember saying the same thing to my DH before our first IUI. "This is your last chance to get me pregnant the old fashioned way. Get those guys going!" :) I'm happy that you're moving forward though and have a plan in place! :)

Smiles - How are you feeling???

Sis - Thinking positive happy thoughts for you. Hang in there.

Wish - Seriously? I would DIE if I had to take a physical fitness test. Good luck!

Went for my ultrasound and bloods today but my doctor is on vacation so I have to wait to talk to her later today. I imagine we're going to end up doing one more round of IUI at this point before moving on to IVF since she's not in town to really explain things...? Who knows but it is what is is. I have enough going on with my DH at the moment anyway.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis, I'd be a hypocrite if I said not to worry because I know there's nothing scarier than seeing blood. But remember that spotting can have so many harmless causes, especially if you are still taking blood thinners. It's amazing how much blood can come out from a tiny implantation wound. Could be a tiny cervical polyp, too. Will keep you in my thoughts because I know you are scared, but I'm really not freaking out for you given your rising betas. <3


----------



## Driving280

Sis, *hug* - I know it is concerning but hope it is nothing significant. Hope you can get to dr. and they can give you some comfort. It could be a cervical polyp like Katie said, or a subchorionic bleed or any number of other things. Some ladies bleed for weeks in early pregnancy... 

Katie, I can't believe you're 19 weeks already :) How are you feeling?


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm going to the Dr fr another beta my Dr doesnt think he will see anything yet so that's that but I'm going to there office so maybe he will change his tune !!! :shrug:


----------



## moni77

Sis - stay calm...your betas have been jumping nicely. Hope the doc can alleviate some of the concern...


AFM - scan today showed - the 3 on the right are all between 14-15mm. The left side has 1 at about 17.5 (I am thinking that is the cyst that has plagued me for the last 6 months on that side) then 5 more at the 14-15mm mark and she said there were a couple of smaller ones that could catch up depending on when we go... Doc is in the NYC office on Wednesdays so he will call me later with the new plan. My guess is that Friday is definitely out and as long as he thinks the big one is just a cyst we can prob push it to Sunday or Monday depending on my hormone levels. The PA believes I will definitely need at least one more day of the meds based on what she saw.


----------



## nessaw

Sis thinking sticky thoughts for you.xx


----------



## terripeachy

My appointment is for 12:45 tomorrow. So, I think I told you that I'm cleaning today and I found this small blue leaf filled with seeds (somehow) that I got from my college a few months back. It says to soak it in water for a day and then plant under a thin layer of soil and the seedlings should appear in 1-3 weeks. So now I'm really excited because I'll plant it tomorrow before I go to the docs and it will be fortuitous that the seedlings will appear at the same time as my BFP!!! Now, I'm no green thumb, but this would be awesome!!!! It was meant for me to clean today. I already have a pot and soil ready to go for tomorrow morning! 

My day is half over, and I still have to sweep/mop. My least favorite things to do. I think I'll leave the bathroom for hubs. :rofl: Thank GOD I have a small house, so it should take me about two hours at the most. Grrrr..


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I went for my beta so now I :coffee: I'm still spotting and also see tiny tissue like pieces so I'm concerned!! :(


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-They wouldn't do an ultrasound to see if everything looks ok, or is it too early to actually see anything on the u/s so there was no point? Still hoping/praying for the best from the east coast! <3 <3


----------



## Future Mom

GL Sis :hugs: I hope it's okay.

Wow Moni and Terri are both really close to go time :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I got my first numbers back from HCG - 113483 on Monday, which I thought was 6w3d, but does that seem a bit high for 6w? :shrug: I had my second test today, so we'll see. And my doctor is sending me for an early ultrasound on Friday - YAY!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so happy about that because of what happened last time (went all the way to 12 weeks with an empty sac :cry:) So hopefully it will be better this time!

:flower: GL and enjoy the summer everyone!


----------



## moni77

Sis - FXed!

Futuremom - wow on the numbers - curious to see where they go!

Terri - Nice job on the cleaning- enjoy your movies!


----------



## terripeachy

Futuremom-Maybe you have twins! That seems so high, but I have no idea what they are supposed to be for 6w. Maybe that's normal. Either way, super great!!

Moni-Thanks..of course, you know when you start cleaning one thing, you realize you can do a million other things? Well, I swept, put a chair out on the lawn for FREE, posted some stuff to Craigslist, made a turkey/grilled cheese sandy, chatted with hubs on gmail, invited MIL to a show in October and now I need another break! HA!!HA!! Last thing is mopping. I will watch one show though first. No wonder moms loved soap operas. They can iron/vacuum/put in laundry and take breaks to watch their stories! hee hee. I think I need to be a stay at home mom.


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - still thinking about you and hoping for the BEST... FXFX :hugs:

futuremom - those numbers sound amazingly large... what if you got two beanies in there???:oneofeach: FX for your scan on Friday!!

terri - I hate cleaning bathrooms - so good call on making the hubs do it.... YOUR TRANSFER IS TOMORROW!!!! I am so excited!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: and I love the planting the flowers idea!!! so cool.... 

Nessaw - hey lady - how you feeling??? have you had your scan yet??? 

katie - seriously 19 weeks... holy smoly... the time does fly around here!!! I bet you have a cute little bump!!! how is your little one doing?? excited about the coming baby??

Driving - are you feeling more movement now??? :flower: and how are YOU feeling

:hi: to everyone else!!! 

AFM: I completed my physical fitness test!!! I did 40 pushups in 2 minutes, 76 situps in 2 minutes and ran my two miles in 16:52... so I got 300 points (out of a possible 300) - YAY!!! :wohoo::wohoo::dog: very happy about that!!! worst part was I went to get cleaned up and there was no water in the showers!!:shower:
but I spotted afterwards - so no need to waste HPT's this month!!!!!!!! sucks for sure... but I am not going to let it get me down... I have a 5K to complete!!! no crying unless its raining and no one can tell!!! :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well Ladies my HCG is still on the climb so IDK why I'm bleeding :shrug:

HCG 135 P 70 ... I took extra this AM remember !! ;)

The bleeding seems to have increased from earlier today Katie how much is to much??

My nurse told me rest lots of water and no picking up stuff over 5lbs or bending at the waist :saywhat:


----------



## Driving280

Sis, FX!! I don't think there is any "how much is too much..." it all depends what the reason is. :( When I had bleeding, the OB told me that any bleeding is considered a threatened miscarriage but only about 50% of the women will actually miscarry. But, your HCG is increasing nicely, so that is a really good sign! 

Terri, you remind me of myself in college/grad school - when I had a big exam coming, I'd first spend like half a day cleaning my room :)

Futuremom, maybe your dates are off? That sounds like a nice high hcg. Or twins :)

Wish, wow, you rock! DH is on my case constantly for not working out more. With DS I ran and biked until 24 weeks and then worked out until past my due date (swam, weights and elliptical) but now I pretty much just take walks at lunch and want to sit on the couch and eat chips all day :) I think I keep feeling little kicks now and then...


----------



## terripeachy

I was a little nervous to check in when I saw you posted, Sis, but :wohoo: SO glad everything is ok. No lifting over 5 lbs? Yikes. Everything is heavier than 5 lbs. hee hee. On Monday, I had to carry some stuff, and it kind of hurt a bit. I was like 'I've never had this weird sensation when lifting.' I figured I needed to stop and then I had to take things one or two at a time. It was insane, but if that's what you have to do to make this baby girl stick around, so be it. And...you can drop your kerchief as you walk around the pool, and either your hubs or Luna will have to pick it up for you. Such a lady! hee hee. 

Wish-Great job on your test! 76 sit ups!? Are you kidding me? You are amazing...I was grossed out that there was no water in the shower, but then I laughed about crying during the 5k if it's raining. If you sweat a lot, you can also cry, if need be. :rofl:

I have finished cleaning!! Now I'm ready to plant in the morning and rest in the afternoon. Tomorrow will be the most perfect day ever. No one has picked up my free desk chair yet. hee hee. I hope the college kids walk by soon. It's on wheels, so they can roll it down to their house. :wacko:

Driving-We posted at the same time...little kicks are so great. I'm so happy for you. As far as the cleaning thing, having dirty stuff is distracting, so you just can't focus. Besides, who wants to study for a big test? I hate cleaning, but I hate studying more than that. HA!!HA!! Glad you're doing ok. :flower:


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - glad to hear that HCG is rising...now go put your feet up lady!!!! 
what did your husband say by the way??? and how come I can't click on your chart anymore??? 

Terri - you crack me up!!! waiting for the college kids....:haha:

Driving - when I pregnant with my DD2 - all I did was walk everyday - I only gained 19lbs and she was 7 1/2 lbs... so walking is JUST FINE tell your hubby!!! :rofl:

Re: test - believe it or not ladies - this was not a great test for me - my best test was 60 pushups, 90 situps and I ran in 14:45 - those days are gone now that I have an extra 10-15 lbs on my ass... that's alot to lug around the track :saywhat::holly:
but thanks for your kudos!!!


----------



## moni77

Yay sis!! 

Great job wish!

My apartment was the cleanest it has ever been the summer I was "studying" for the bar exam...that is the easiest way to procrastinate...

I'll be checking in tomorrow. I also go in for another scan tomorrow...


----------



## nessaw

Fab sis!
Wosh am ok. Enough mild symptoms to keep me going! Scan is next wed.&#128559;


----------



## Driving280

Wish, despite all that exercise I put on 38 lbs with DS (he was 8 1/2 lbs but still) - and never lost the last 5. I have already put on 8 lbs with this one, though nothing in the last month... so maybe I will do better this time!


----------



## terripeachy

Moni-I hope your scan goes well tomorrow, but not too well. I'm guessing you're on the every day scan portion, so that means you're getting close. I'm hoping for a Friday trigger, and Sunday retrieval. fxfx

nessaw-Yay for symptoms keeping your crazy thoughts at bay. Whatever it takes. <3

I do have an update-Still no college kids. HA!!HA!! I keep peeking outside. The trash goes tomorrow, and I know they won't take it, but maybe people still think I want it, even though the sign says 'FREE!!!!'


----------



## Sis4Us

I really think it was the :dog: I picked her up last nite to put her in the bed and thought u r getting to heavy Well she is 25Lbs so Way to heavy!! :nope:

The bleeding stopped for a Lil bit but then started again I can tell cuz its when I have cramps which is very unsettling!! :(

Going for Acupuncture tonite or in the Am 

I guess I just have to take it slow and hope for the best !!

Wish u r a Warrior!! I think I messed up my FF when I tried to add a fruit ticker :shrug:

Terri GL w the transfer!!

FutureMom I hope your scan goes well where Ur numbers high like that last time??


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis, the Drs. only truly seem concerned if you fill a pad an hour, but with your beta continuing to rise (hooray!!) I still think things okay. I lived in maxipads for umpteen WEEKS and it was due to the bleeding from the implantation wound. I suspect you may have that going on, particularly if you were taking the baby aspirin or other blood thinner. And remember the cramps are a SUPER normal part of the early weeks...and of course, when the cramps happen, it just happens to help push any blood up there, out with the cramps. If your cramping comes and goes and isn't intensifying/not stopping, it's just the normal early preggo stuff. But it's scary as hell to have the cramping and spotting in conjunction with each other because your head immediately goes to m/c. I still think you r gonna be ok!


----------



## Katie Potatie

I swear ladies, I will catch up with all soon! Good luck tomorrow Terri....with both the eggie transfer and the disappearance of your office chair. :)


----------



## ttcinseattle

No Lillian yet, Terri! Just been too busy to check in, but wanted to wish you GOOD LUCK tomorrow!!! That's an exclamation point for every embie :haha: I love the seeds, total kismet that you found those today. Maybe you could plant a labor bean for me at the same time ;)

Sis, hoping everything is fine with you. I agree with everything Katie said, and maybe that baby just burrowed in there extra deep because it knows it doesn't want to go anywhere! Not a bad idea to see the acupuncturist to get all bases covered. 

I'm planning on a pedicure this weekend. Will be asking for an extra deep foot massage! :)


----------



## felcity 45

Sis, fingers crossed that little girl is snuggling in real tight, feet up and relax :thumbup:

Terri, Good luck today, I'm excited for you lol x

Hi to everyone else :wave:


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted to pop in and say GL GL GL Terri (3x for triplets) ;)

Katie thanks that makes me feel a Lil better the spotting is less today and I haven't filled a pad once so I'm good I guess just freaked out cuz I've never had bleeding b4 unless it was a Mc!! I am taking baby asprin for my MTHFR and 800 mcg folate so I will HOH
When is your scan or did u look at your testing for gender?? :)

Felcity thanks for the kind word :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks felcity! What have you been doing?? 

Katie-Thank you. That stupid chair is still out front. One day someone will see it and cart it. My house doesn't look like Sanford and Son, -YET, so I think I'll be ok for now. When I first moved in, I didn't want to cut the grass because I never had that chore at home, and eventually a grass cutter just showed up and did it. Then I realized I had a mower in the garage and my boyfriend started doing it. Punk. He probably knew it was there the whole time. hee hee. Point being-someone will take that chair. No rain is in the forecast.

Sis-So glad you're not bleeding that much and maybe ttcinseattle is right about the bean snuggling in. Yay!!

ttcinseattle-Apparently my leaf filled with seeds has a lot of flowers, so we'll call one a conception flower and one a labor flower. If they make sprouts, I'll take a picture and post them in a few weeks.

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I said this on the other thread, too, but I'll say it again. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay! It's your big day. So excited for you! :happydance: :happydance:

Wish - Twinnie, I have now found another huge difference between us which is OK since we're fraternal twins. You are AMAZINGLY able to do all of those push-ups and sit-ups AND run 2 miles!?!?! Sadly, I'm not even sure that I could do a handful of push-ups, let alone 40! You rock, lady!

Driving - Did you exercise up until you got pregnant this time around? Either way, every pregnancy is different I'm sure. But like Wish said, walking is great exercise, too!

Moni - Good luck at your scan today!

Nessaw - Glad to hear that you're doing well.

TTC - I SOOO thought Lillian was here! Glad to hear you're doing well anyway. Have a great time getting a pedicure this weekend (if Lillian doesn't come first)! :)

Sis - Glad to hear that you're hanging in there. Listen to all of these ladies and get those feet up!

Hi Felicity, Futuremom, Smiles and everyone else!

IUI round #2 medicine dump begins today. Started clomid & estradiol. Last ditch effort before IVF since it was impossible this month.


----------



## moni77

Sis - keep it easy and let her snuggle in deep.

TTC - yay for deep foot massages - hopefully Lillian will let you keep your appointment! :happydance:

Well - scan today was inconclusive - they are all progressing nicely. Doc is still on the fence about sat or sun and will let the blood work determine it. As of yesterday my estrogen was at 1000 and Prog was still low. BUT if there is a jump today, then I'll trigger tonight and go in on Saturday.  If no jump one more scan tomorrow.


----------



## ERosePW

Well, once again, I suck.... got WAY too far behind to get completely caught up, but read the most recent several pages to make sure I know what everyone's status is.

First off.... CONGRATS TO YOU SIS!!! That was great and exciting news to read, and I couldn't be happier for you!:happydance: Don't worry about the spotting (I know, easier said than done). I just hear about it SO frequently from tons of other women that spotting/cramping is really common.

ttc, enjoy your foot massage, that sounds lovely right about now! I can't believe how close you're getting now. Wow, how time has flown!

Moni, I'm getting so excited for you! Let us know when you find out which day for sure. I'm sure I'll see on our IVF thread too. :) Your estrogen seems nice... Mine got crazy high, even after they decreased my gonal-F dose on two different days. My RE said that could've contributed to why my uterus wasn't receptive to my sweet embies, but they dont ever really know for sure. So it sounds like you're in a good spot! 

terri, same to you!! Your E seemed good as well (much better than mine). So I'm getting super excited for you! GL today! I know I have your updates on the other thread, but just thought I'd chime in here too. :winkwink:

kfs, sorry for the confusion on your IVF/IUI this cycle... But hey, everything happens for a reason, right? So maybe this IUI was meant to be, because its gonna work!:thumbup: GL Hun!

Future Mom, wow, what an awesome number! I think we all yearn to see that, LOL! Congrats, and I'm SO glad your numbers are looking good. Let us know how your u/s goes tomorrow! :thumbup:

Wish, loving the attitude deary! GL with your 5k, and I'm glad to see you're not letting the spotting get you down. First off, it doesnt mean that its over anyway! But even if AF does arrive this cycle, I'm never losing hope for you.... ever.

Hello to Katie, Driving, Vjean, Smiles, felcity, nessaw, and everyone. If I missed your name, it does not mean I forgot you, it just means I'm flighty. :winkwink:

AFM, not much new to report... I'm still in my natural cycle, and O'd way late for me. CD20, I think. So once my P got up, I was able to begin the lupron a few days ago. My next appt is next Thurs, the 21st. She said I should get AF by then, so they'll take a look and make sure everything is quiet in there again, and I'll begin my FET cycle. It will be SO much easier than the IVF cycle. No stimming, no retrieval, no bloating and discomfort. Just good ole' fashioned E and P, hehe. Since AF will be coming late, my estimated date for the next transfer is now Sept 8th. I'm also waiting for some test results that I decided to make my RE do. She doesn't normally do them unless there have been recurrent m/c or repeated failed IVFs. But I've had a CP before too, so I decided to get them done for peace of mind. Just the blood clotting thing, the auto-immune testing, and karyotyping of DH and I. We already did our genetic testing which came back normal, so the karyotyping is different, and will just rule out some gene that can cause you to pass down a chromosomal imbalance to your embies. My RE feels all these tests will come back normal and that this FET is going to be a success. Oh, the blood clotting thing did come back already, and its normal. I just wanted peace of mind... and you girls know me... I ask about just about everything! LOL


----------



## Sis4Us

So nice to hear from U Erose :hi: also so Gkad u don't have the MTHFR (moth R F R) it Sux!! ;)


----------



## ERosePW

Sis4Us said:


> So nice to hear from U Erose :hi: also so Gkad u don't have the MTHFR (moth R F R) it Sux!! ;)

Hi sis!! 

Oh, is that what the MTHFR is??? The blood clotting thing? Or is that one of the other tests I had done? The only result we've gotten back so far is the blood clotting one. Well, and also the genetic testing we had done before we even started IUI...


----------



## terripeachy

The seeds are planted. For me and ttcinseattle. I think I may have frosties. There was some kind of miscommunication between the lab and my doctor. 

I also JUST found out that I have a retroverted uterus. I think that means it's tilted backwards. Well that would have been nice to know prior to today! I don't know if that hurts or helps but I'm PUPO!! Hee hee.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay for Pupo Terri!!!!

Well I took a shower and when I got out I passed 2 LRG pieces of Tissue :cry: I'm trying to stay hopefully but it doesn't look good!!


----------



## felcity 45

Hi Ladies,

I'm not really doing anything other than stalking really lol :haha:

I like to pop on, it makes me sad sometimes seeing you ladies working hard to get your BFP'S and knowing my time is over :cry:I wish we could have gone down other avenues but my age prevented that Oh and money!! But it is nice seeing you all go on to have those much wished for babies :thumbup:

I still test POAS addict that I am :blush: I know it will be BFN every month but it doesn't stop me.

I have lost 28lb in the last 10 weeks so getting to one of my goals anyway :happydance:

Erose that chart of yours is looking good :winkwink: How cool would that be to get your BFP this cycle...fingers crossed for you x


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, yay!!! PUPO!! Doesn't it feel good to know you have some little embryos sitting in your uterus? I loved that. And great about the frosties! I was surprised when you wrote that you didnt have any. I've heard of that retroverted uterus thing, I think.... but I'm not sure what it means really! I dont think it really matters though with IVF, so you're good to go. ;)

Sis, I'm sorry to hear about the tissue, as I know its worrying you... but are you certain?? I feel like just about anything can happen during pregnancy, so I'm not going to jump to any conclusions yet. Do you have another beta any time soon?

Thanks felcity! Yes, it would be awesome to get a BFP during this natural cycle, LOL. I'm not holding out much hope, but since we've been prego before on our own, I guess it's not impossible. :winkwink: So I must've missed something along the way (I'm sure I did, since I've been having such a hard time keeping up with the thread), but when did you stop TTC? Well, nothing wrong with testing!... you're having sex without protection, so no reason to think you might not eventually end up prego!! Congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## Driving280

Terri, congratz!! I have a retroverted uterus too - my Dr. said that it was like having a left-handed uterus ;) But that it flips to normal once you are pregnant.

Sis, *hug* - hope you are still getting good HCGs.

ERose, good to hear from you!!


----------



## kfs1

Congrats Terri! 

Sis - sending positive thoughts and hugs your way.

eRose - so happy to hear you're doing well.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my Lil guy is registered at his NEW school :)

So I'm gonna watch all my FAV Halloween movies and try not to think about anything 

Erose I go for a beta in the Am!!


----------



## terripeachy

Hey felicity! Of course you are still POAS. That's what you do? If it makes you happy, go with it, and you never know...one day you could see double lines! Congrats also on the weight loss. That is really quite an accomplishment.

Apparently, the retroverted uterus is just tilted back towards the rectum instead of towards the belly, and about 20% of the population have it. Driving, yes, it's true that it doesn't affect anything really, and once you're pregnant, it gets so large, that it goes the way it's supposed to. Not sure if it goes back or not, although I just read that after pregnancy, it stays stretched out and that's why people on their second child have baby bumps sooner than a first time mom. Interesting.. and it also has no effect on getting pregnant, so had I known, it wouldn't have changed anything.

Sis-Enjoy your scary (?) Halloween movies, and stop examining everything so closely. Do you really think it was tissue??

So I'm supposed to be on self administered bedrest and hubs and I watched a movie together when we got home. Well, he turned to NFL network and now HE's the one that's conked out on the couch. I had all these shows taped and was planning on being alone, chatting on the phone with my girlfriends, etc... He's ruining my fun. HA!!HA!! He had to work hard today, apparently. :rofl:


----------



## ERosePW

terri, since we've already been chatting on the other thread, I guess I won't repeat the same here, so you're not re-reading everything, haha! (except the last paragraph)

Sis, GL on that beta tomorrow! I will be praying that your number is awesome! And I feel like its gonna be just fine!! :thumbup:

AFM, got a call from my nurse w/ all my test results finally. Everything is normal, just as my RE suspected. The only thing we haven't gotten back is DH's karyotyping. He did his a few days later than I did, so it might be next week before we know, but I bet his is normal too. If it's not normal, then we'll go ahead with the PGD of the embryos. But if it is normal, then DH and I need to have a chat. He still wants to do the PGD, but my RE really feels like we shouldn't mess w/ them at this point since we could lose some during the thawing/re-freezing process (plus, she feels that the FET is going to be a success, no problem...not sure where she gets her confidence from). I want him to feel like his opinion matters, and these are his babies too, so I'll just have one more talk with him and go from there.


----------



## terripeachy

One more funny and then I'm getting off my computer. 

I think my hubs is going to like me being downstairs and out of his hair for the next few days. I feel like I have a cabana boy, and that makes me happy. Hee hee. So, he said 'hey with a retroverted uterus, :dog: style is the best. I told him 'well we are not doing it any style for a while so you can chill with that!' He said 'how long?' I said 'um, 9 months!' He said 'The lady said 5 days. I was listening to that part of your discharge information!' boooooo. :haha:

And I totally forgot. The chair is gone!! Someone took it when we left for the transfer!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Lol I know the feeling Terri DH keeps asking how do I feel ;) ;)

Well my spotting is Lil to None now so I'm hoping w everything that my numbers are up Tom!!


----------



## kfs1

Sis - how are you feeling today? Good luck at your beta!

Terri - how are YOU feeling today? :)

Erin - so happy to hear that your tests were normal. What's the difference between pgd and fet? Has your DH heard the recommendation directly from your doctor?

Moni-good luck at your scan today!

Hi to anyone I missed - hard to respond from my phone!!

Experts - check out my temp today. Any ideas why this might be? Finally getting my DHs MRI today. Won't have results until Monday though.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Hello! That is quite a jump, but I have no idea what it is...maybe it is just a fluke. :shrug: FET is frozen embryo transfer. So...if you have leftover eggs they freeze them and then defrost them whenever you're ready and do the transfer. PGD is the preimplantation genetic diagnosis, where they test the embryos for any genetic defects, etc...prior to transfer. 

I'm doing fine..just pretending to do work from home for the first part of the day, and then it's people's court, and some other shows that I taped. I love this! hee hee. I felt a small bit of discomfort yesterday, but today I think I really could proceed normally if I wanted to. I had my first bowl of cereal and almond milk in a long time. I'm trying to eat better this TWW.


----------



## Sis4Us

Kfs1 not really sure why your temp would jump could be temp in room wool socks etc :haha:

Terri nice dip so exciting!!!

AFM still a Lil spotting this AM but not much so FX ...I made DH run to get a test so I can take it B4 I go to the dr I will feel better when that line is still dark like yesterday! :thumbup:


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - Good luck today - I am praying that line is just as dark Or darker than yesterday and your betas are climbing nice and high!!! :hugs:

Kfs - twinnie - no idea on the temp sky rocket for you??? is a little strange at this time of the cycle... did you eat hot wings? :haha:

terri - PUPO!!!!! how exciting... cereal and almond milk - makes me wish I ate breakfast at home this morning... no such luck I laid in bed too long... enjoy your days off!!! People court!!! yay... stay away from springer though... are peoples lives really like that??? pfft what am I saying???? of course they are :rofl: and I always knew that DH's have selective listening - of course he listened about :sex: timing!!! hahahaha

Erose - thank you for your kind words - I got a lump in my throat when I read them!! funny how this site gives us friends from all over - even though we have never met in person!!! I am excited for you FET and I am also in awe about your FE - so positive - that has got to help in this crazy process!!! :hug:

:hi: to the rest of you ladies - IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

AFM: 10 DPO and spotting is here to stay it seems - started back again yesterday - hell what am I saying - its always here it seems!!! :growlmad: temp started its drop today... I expected it - it never stays up to 10 DPO...just wishing it was different...

I have got to figure out this spotting business... I think (just think) I am not taking Soy or anything this next cycle... let all the supplements clear out... do lots of research and figure out what I can do naturally to STOP SPOTTING... 

had another Soldier die yesterday - motorcycle accident - a lady pulled out and didn't see him... 

8 days till the 5K... and I feel the hairs on the back of my neck starting to stand... :brat:

and finally - its the first day of school here - My DD2 first day of Senior year - we have a tradition of taking a first day of school picture - and I thought I would share it with my online friends... she would like to add that she just woke up!! :haha: 

Have a great friday everyone!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 59.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## terripeachy

Keep us updated Sis. I hope your line is just as dark today as they have been.


----------



## Driving280

Terri, seems like you are having fun :) Good for you! I can see you writing a book "How to Ride Bikes and Have Fun when Doing IVF." 

Sis, FX, great news that the spotting is less!

Wish, school starting already... It starts on Sep 2 here. I just paid DS's PK tuition and am now depressed after writing that check (one more year and then we can start public school... and start paying for DS#2s care).


----------



## Katie Potatie

Terri--You're pregnant! Hooray! And it sounds like that temp dip is considered a good thing. Sorry if I missed it, but when do you intend to start testing? Cracked me up about your DH correcting you on the sex date. Of course he'd hear that part of the spiel crystal clear!

Moni--After all those months of waiting, it's finally here and you're doing it! Excitedly watching your journey, as well. I'm sure you IVF ladies are on IVF threads, too, but I really like when you share your stories here, too. Saves me from having to stalk all over the place to keep up. :)

Sis--I'm still feeling positive for you. Still think it's highly possible it's a hematoma or polyp.That shiz is so much more common than you think. :hugs:

Erin--Was so sorry to hear the first IVF didn't work out, but very excited about your FET and honestly, the fact that all your test results have come back fine, it's really only a matter of time for you.

Wish--Something about that pic of you and your daughter made me all emotional. Just the sweetness of the picture and you both look so happy. Thank u for sharing! So I clearly know very little about the military, but why do you have to run about and do push-ups for a physical to work in the office? I mean it's good that your job obviously requires that you keep in shape, but good gravy! And best of luck on the 5k. It may be stressing you out, but I totally believe things that challenge us and make us nervous to do, help us to grow and be more confident people. And what a sense of accomplishment you'll feel after it's done and was successful!

Kfs--Like the other ladies said, one more cycle before IVF is no biggie....I bet you are anxious to get the ball rolling on IVF but another Iui cycle may give you more time to get your head around the IVF process and prepare for it. Okay, I going to have to lookup the Happy Gilmore golfing clip on youtube cuz I don't remember it. Poor hubby!

TTC--Is she out of there yet??

Driving--Wow I can't believe you are already so far along! Hoorah for a sticky baby! Did u say you are starting to feel little movements now? I definitely started feeling them earlier with this pregnancy. pure bliss...but also gives you something else to worry about when you aren't feeling them all the time!

Neesaw & Future M-- So happy to see you ladies are still coming along nicely with your pregnancies. Love seeing those weeks ticking by for you. FM those betas looked great and you should be having a scan today? Let us know how it goes! And Neesaw, your is coming up next week too. That first scan is such a relief and I have a good feeling that both of you ladies will have happy appts.

Ok gotta reply more later cuz I gotta go!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I went for my Beta and my test is darker so FX FX my numbers jumped!!

Wish love the pic my BIG is a senior too !! :(

Katie when do we find out GENDER?? ;)

:hi: to everyone else Happy Friday!!

For those not following my Journal here's my test from yesterday and today!!

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/output_zpsn1jwpvmc.jpg


----------



## kfs1

Wow. Noticeably darker Sis. Yay!!!

Wish - great pic!!! So sweet.


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - your test looks awesome this morning!!! I know the Beta will be good news - THIS IS YOUR STICKY BEAN!!!! :headspin::headspin::headspin:

Katie - the reason I have to do the physical fitness part is because I wear the uniform everyday - everyone in the Army has to pass a physical fitness test 2x a year and WEIGH IN - no matter if you sit at a desk or shoot the big guns!!! I don't really mind - it helps me stay fit... :) 
yes I ask the same question as Sis - when do you find out gender?? 20 week scan right? is that next week???? :flower:

kfs - Hey twinnie - you seem quiet - is all ok???:hugs::hugs:


going to eat a fattening greasy lunch with my oldest - she is a bad influence :rofl: kidding
going to Smash Burger and then there is a frozen yogurt place next door that gives all military in uniform FREE YOGURT!!!! :saywhat::loopy:

so take that crappy uterus!!! :winkwink:


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-Thank you!! So good hearing from you. I assume you are back at home base, but let us know what's up with you if you really are home and can chill out for a while. My blood test is on the 27th, but I put on the testing thread that I'll test on the 25th, so I'm going to try to hold out until then unless I feel differently before then. :shrug:

Sis-Yay for darker tests and for a higher beta (I'm totally assuming). This is so amazing that you're pregnant after your trip to Vegas. What does your hubs say? Is he a proud peacock yet, or he's still nervous?

Wish-What a cute picture of you and your daughter. Happy first day of school DD2!! hee hee. And it's even better that you get free frozen yogurt and burgers with DD1. Sounds good to me! I'm jus sitting here eating blueberries and watching Interrogators. My favorite shows are either cooking competitions, murder, or game shows. So random...

Hi to everyone else!! :flower:


----------



## Katie Potatie

I'm back on the road again, but just for the weekend. So back to typing on the iphone. Boo!

Find out gender next Wednesday! I swing back and forth between thinking its a boy or girl. Can't completely settle on a "vibe." The truth is, it really doesn't matter either way, but there will be a little disappointment no matter what gender the baby is. Because there's always things to dream about and look forward to with both boys and girls. I think it's probably natural to grieve for the opposite gender, even if it's just a tiny bit and it's fleeting. 

Like, if I have another girl, I will grieve not ever having a little boy (cuz did I mention I'm never doing this again?!). No mama's boy, no T-ball games, no little man for my hubby to do guy stuff with. And if I have a little boy, I'll grieve my daughter not having a little sister and I really WILL have to part with all my DD's cute baby stuff I kept cuz it won't be reused. Does that make sense?

Anyway, Sis those lines look fabulous!


----------



## Blueshoney

Just a quick reply bc I hate typing on my phone.
Terri- omg your dip is making me so excited. It looks like an implantation dip! This is your month. 
Sis- I was getting scared reading your updates but that line porn is amazing. I think your little bean is snuggling in extra tight!
Katie-i cant believe yoyr 20 weeks already! I can't wait to see you're gender scan
Wish-your daughter is beautiful. What a gorgeous child you made.

Afm- my doctor has moved my appt to August 26th. Of course AF is due that day. I really hope it is not bad news. I was finally able to log into labcorp. My AMH is 1.83ng. Of course I have no idea uf that us good or bad.


----------



## VJean

Hi Ladies!!

Terri, hope you are having a relaxing day and kicking back so those babies can settle in! I look forward to your testing day!

Wish, your DD is beautiful!! Good job on the fitness test! You are in WAY better shape than me! And who can pass up free frozen yougurt? Yum!!

Sis, Your lines look great! Take it easy, let your house full of men take care of you for a change! Stalking for your beta results...:coffee:

Katie, glad you checked in! Your feelings about the gender are spot on! It's amazing how fleeting those feelings are thou. All we really want in the end is a healthy baby! I had a hard time parting with my DDs clothes, until the money started rolling in! I almost furnished my whole nursery for this baby with DDs outgrown clothing!

TTC - Impatiently waiting to see pics of Baby Lillian! :happydance:

Smiles, Driving, Neesaw, FutureM, kfs1, Hope things are well with y'all!

AFM - well, I failed my 3 hour gestational diabetes test. :sad2: I was very sad to get that news, but thought no big deal, I'll eat better and test my blood sugar level a few times a day and all will be fine. :nope: Wishful thinking! I just can't get my levels under control. I think part of my problem is that I don't eat enough. I'm supposed to eat 2000 calories a day and avearge 1600. I'm just so scared to eat anything. 

I had to meet with a nurse practitioner/dietician to go over what I need to do, and when she was done talking about me I asked her about the risks to my baby, besides being big. After checking out Dr. Google, a big baby is the least of my worries. So she starts telling me about how a baby needs to produce more insulin to overcome the glucose that I am sending him, and once he is born and I no longer send him tons of glucose, his sugar levels crash becuase his body is still producing large amounts of insulin. Ok, I understand that.... THEN she goes on to say (and this is a direct quote)..."And then there are some babies that just die. We don't know why." WTF????? Who says that to a pregnant mom? Yes, I understand the increase risk of stillbirth, but geez~ she could have worded it a little better! So as if I wasn't scared, angry, and stressed enough, I have THAT in the back of my mind every time I sit down to a meal! I'm only on my first week testing, so hopefully we will figure out the little tricks that help me reduce my numbers. I already learned I have to cut fruit out of my diet until at least after lunch. 

In other good news... we had a 4D ultrasound this morning. I have an anterior placenta, so baby was making it very difficult to take his picture. He is already a little chunk! Check out his cheeks!

We are also going on vacation in the am~ 8 days at South Lake Tahoe! I am looking forward to reading and relaxing! I'll pop on BnB whenever I can....we have a lot of excitement coming up in the next two weeks!!
 



Attached Files:







Baby Payne.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Future Mom

:hi: Hi girls!!! 

First of all, Congrats to Terri for having THREE buns in the oven!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I hope they stick!!!

Erose - so great to hear from you! :flower:

Wish - you inspired me to go to yoga class tonight instead of sitting on the couch with chips (Driving :hugs:)

AFM - I went for my scan today and....they showed me this little blob that was pulsing - apparently that was the "Cardiac action." So that's good, right? She said the doctor would get the full report asap and she would call me. But there must be an embryo this time, right?:shrug: 

My second HCG was 159000 (first was 113483) and still waiting for #3 (today - 7 weeks). So the numbers seem high but aren't doubling...Is that bad? :wacko:


----------



## VJean

Blues, Sorry I missed your update! I must have already started posting. Hope AF holds of a day for your, or at least waits until later in the day. I am usually a "first thing in the morning" starter. :nope:

As for your levels...I can't remember, but I am sure Sis will pop on with her list of numbers! Did you already have your FSH done? I know they look at FSH and AMH together.

Future M, YOU HAVE A BABY!!! :happydance: Yep, that ittle blob and "cardiac action" is your baby! Once HCG levels hit a certain level, they stop doubling. They will actually start climbing much slower. I can't remember what the level is, but you can google it. I think your numbers look great!


----------



## Wish4another1

Vjean - I had to reply to your post about GD... I had GD with my last pregnancy - I don't think mine was as severe - as I did have to test my blood four times a day and keep a journal - I also had to go to dietician - thank goodness mine didn't tell me that crap yours did!!! (who says that???)
I never had to take meds (although my friend who is 35 weeks had to start taking it last week for her GD)
I just wanted to say - a diabetic diet is all about carbs... so fruit is a no, as well as some veggies (corn, peas, green beans - even carrots are sweet) breads and pasta - nope - you will need to stick to protein and green veggies (broccoli is awesome as well as deep green leafy stuff) cheese is ok... 
eat every 3 hours... bring it with you so you don't miss... drink lots of water... don't let her scare you too much... you are in control of what you eat - and if you eat something sweet - go for a walk...and just keep trying...
They can put you on medicine if you just can't do it with diet... 
YOU WILL BE FINE and so will MR. Chubby Cheeks - :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Congrats FutureM - you have a little beanie in there!!! how exciting!!:happydance:

Blues - if you are in the United States your AMH isn't horrible (mine was on first test .16 and 2nd test .32) I always heard that if its over 1 you are ok...
I know its hard but hang in there until the appointment!!! :hugs:


----------



## Driving280

Vjean, Sorry about the GD. Good friend of mine had it, it was a bit annoying, but she and the baby were FINE. Just like you will be. And I love Lake Tahoe! Never stayed on the south side though but it is pretty everywhere! 

Blues, if this is in US measurements, then your AMH is GREAT. Anything over 1 is just fine especially if you are in your late 30s. If these are the UK units, then I don't know but I think less so...


----------



## terripeachy

Futuremom-that is so great that you saw cardiac action!! I don't know about the levels but yours seem so high that things have to be good. Great job!! And thank you. Three buns in the oven. Woohoo. Hee hee. 

VJean-sorry the nurse/doctor kept scaring you. My sister says that very time she goes to see the doctor they say something scary, so she hates going. But, she is in the >35 group so she has to continue. That sucks about no fruit before lunch, but that's a lot of added sugar hat your baby doesn't need right now. He's not a chunk. Stop it. Hee hee. He looks cute. Have a great time at Lake Tahoe!! Fun in the sun before school starts. 

Blues-this morning I got scared of my low temp. I thought 'so much for this progesterone working', but then I remembered implantation dips. Maybe I have one!! Hee hee. We'll see in a couple weeks. Now I'm all about comparing charts. I stopped doing that until today. 

Katie-I can't wait until Wednesday!! Did you settle one a few names? You had a million to choose from. :coffee: Oops they told me no caffeine. :juggle: I only drink one cup of coffee a day, and I don't love it that much. I usually drink it to warm up in the mornings, so thank goodness it's summer. Maybe I can drink a decaf tea when I go back to work just to have something in my mug. Hmmm.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well ladies sorry to keep u waiting went to Lunch w my BFF (AKA baby Momma) is what my DH calls her since she was in Vegas w us :haha:

Well HCG 258 P 41 so U/s is 8/26 unless I have any other issues b4 then :)

Vjean I think I wouldve throat punched that lady I'm so sorry u r dealing w GD I've never had it but I'm afraid w my weight I might get it this time :(

Blues I think your AMH is good mine was 1 so borderline 

Terri watch cupcake wars it helps those buns bake ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-So happy things are going up, up and up...now we just have to make it to 08/26. It'll be a busy week for all of us! And thanks for the cupcake wars tip...I'll have to tape a show or two.

Blues-Sounds like things are great with your AMH. :thumbup:


----------



## kfs1

Just chiming in to say YAY for Sis! Excellent news.

Terri - super-excited for you still

Vjean - I canNOT believe your dr. for saying something like that. Listen to these ladies. You and baby will be absolutely fine! 

Twinnie - I'm doing fine over here I promise. Loooove you for being concerned though. 

Katie - sooo happy to hear from you. And so happy that you're doing so well!


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis-Your numbers are fantastic! 
Terri-I really think its an implantation dip. I don't remember your chart ever dipping like that before! 
Wish- I meant to mention before, I am so impressed by your physical fitness! I have been doing Insanity and/or Asylum for the past year. We started couch to 5k and we are on week 6! We may sign up for a 5k run if we don't think we will die!

Trying to research those AMH numbers is so confusing! Though I did find a study stating that it is a valuable predictor of when menopause will begin. According to the study I have 13 years! So that's interesting!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Terri ~ Yes, Femara on CD 3-7. Today was my first day taking a pill. I will also be getting an hcg injection when they determine it's time. The Femara I had to go to a pharmacy, but the shot thing will be handed to me at the scan and I'll be taught how to give it to myself. Not sure which one I'll be getting, as I've heard of different trigger shot names, from what I remember, and the paperwork has a list of different possible ones. :shrug: I'm glad everything has gone well with your IVF. Can't wait to hear about your BFP soon! :winkwink:

Sis ~ I'm so sorry about your scare. :hugs: Hopefully all will be ok like with Katie. :flower: Your darker test is a good sign. :flower: And your numbers are looking good.

Future mom ~ I'm glad you're getting an early u/s. Good luck! Your beta numbers are looking good to me.

Wish ~ You did those push ups and sit ups better than I ever could! You go, girl!

TTC ~ Sending you lots of easy labor vibes!

kfs ~ I hope this IUI ends up working out for you! FX! Looks like we are only one CD apart this cycle.

felicity ~ Congrats on the weight loss. :thumbup: You never know when a miracle will happen. :hugs:

VJean ~ Sorry about the GD. :hugs: I feel your pain. Had that with DD #2. And I agree, the nurse could have worded things a little better. I had never heard of that as a possibility before with GD. Do what the dietitian says, and I'm sure all will end up ok! And actually, DD #2 ended up being my SMALLEST baby (7lbs, 9 oz) despite the GD. And being on the diet, I lost weight myself. When I have birth to her, I was only 9 lbs above my pre pregnancy weight. I wasn't optimum weight, but not overweight either. I'm about average. My OB wasn't concerned about the weight loss all that much.

Katie ~ Good luck with your u/s! Open leg vibes!

Well, my CD 12 scan will end up being a CD 11 scan. They said that since my CD 12 falls on a Sunday, they'll see me on Saturday the 23rd at 7:30 am. Which is fine with me, now I won't have to leave church to go to an appointment. I was praying that everything that had to be done on certain days wouldn't fall on any Sunday's. So far, all has worked out.

I've also been praying that my girls will get really nice teachers, and today was meet the teacher day. Everything just worked out really nice for the most part, so I feel like my prayers were answered there too. DD #1 is in 7th, and she had orientation. She got the one teacher she was hoping for. (Both schools have pictures of all the teachers online, so we were scoping them out. lol) And two teachers I was hoping for. I didn't have a preference for one subject, but she's got a nice one for that. And math, she got a teacher that wasn't pictured, but he's really nice and funny. And, she got art for one of her electives, so she's really happy. She has real talent for drawing. The only problem was that she was given two 3rd period classes, and no 6th period. So, we told the office, and they said that should be an easy fix. I just hope they don't take away the one teacher she was really wanting during the fix of her schedule.

Then, it was DD #3's turn, but evidently her teacher couldn't be there today, so we will have her meet the teacher on Monday. But, out of 10 first grade teacher pics I showed her of possible teachers she'll get, she picked one that she wanted if she could pick. Didn't want ANY of the others, even as a 2nd pick. And . . . . .She got the one she wanted!

DD #2 was last today. She had 6 - 4th grade teacher pics to look at online, and liked 2-3 of them, with one of them as her top pick. She got her top pick too! I just couldn't believe it. So, we should be having a good year this year I think. :flower: I'm happy enough with it, even if we're not homeschooling. And best of all, my prayers were answered that they'd get either the teachers they wanted, or at least at the minimum some other nice teacher. First day is Tuesday.

Now, about those prayers for a baby . . . . ! Since we seem to be on an answered prayer streak, come on IUI #1! :winkwink:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Oh, and the reason I was praying for nice teachers for all my girls is that #1 had a horrible K teacher. Then, a few years later, #1 and #2 went to 4th and 1st grades at a school. The 1st grade teacher was fantastic! The 4th grade teacher was an improvement to the K teacher she had, but was still "ugh." I had some issues with her. This is the third year I've sent any of them to public school, and I wanted all to have great teachers for once. Especially DD #1 after K and 4th.


----------



## terripeachy

Momof3- Now what are you going to do while the girls are in school? Take up a new hobby? Get a dog to watch? Hee hee. I'm glad your girls got the teachers they wanted. Hopefully they really are nice and not too demanding. 

Ttcinseattle-I can't stop thinking you're in the hospital. Eat lots of ice chips!! We're all rooting for you. 

AFM-Girls!!! You know I only like to get excited for you and not for me but an almost one degree jump makes me want to jump. Cray-cray!!! Good thing I have two more days of laying low. Hee hee. I need to give my three (?) embies every chance to snuggle in before I go back to walking around all day at work. Oh, and I was reading a journal yesterday where a lady had two embryos transferred and she ended up with a set of identical twins and a fraternal something. What do you call that? They should be triplets still, but how strange. I wonder if the fraternal baby feels left out. Those types of family studies are very interesting to me. 

Enjoy your Saturday everyone. <3 :flower:


----------



## kfs1

Terri - wooooooow. What a jump!!!!!! Totally implantation for sure. Yahoooooo. When do you have to go back to work? I hope you can take a few days of next week off too just to give your body as much rest as possible! Yayayayayay! :)

Momof3 - yeah! Cycle buddies. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Momof3 so glad u feel better about school and the girls teachers!! My Lil guy Luke's his new school and we meet the teacher on Fri 8/19 so fx he likes her or him he's pretty easy and smart as a whip usually a class fav so I'm sure he will!! ;)

Terri where all the embies 1st class?? I know Brandy transferred 3 but 2 1st grade and a 3rd med grade and she had twins!!
She was in our testing Thread last AUgust I think so maybe b4 u started :shrug:
I think she tested BFP 4 days after 5 day transfer ;) ;)

AFM Couldn't sleep last nite I've had insomnia my P makes me go to sleep but then I wake up around 2-3Am :nope: 
IDK why I need my sleep :grr:


----------



## terripeachy

Kfs1-I'm going back to work on Monday. Boooo. I think 3 days off were plenty. Hee hee. 

Sis-they didn't give me a real classification. I was doing research the night before I. The different classes but when I asked about them, they just said 'perfect and good.' In the end, it doesn't really matter. I just realized that no one called me about any frozen embies. I'll call my doctor on Monday and see what he has to say. I don't think I can reach the lab on weekends.


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies....lots of buzz on the board. 

Terri.....WHOO-HOO!!!! Super excited! 3!!!!! Can you imagine if you ended up with twins or triplets???? :happydance: you rest up and relax the next couple of days and step away from the coffee. Lol. 

Sis...sorry to hear about your spotting/bleeding I know it's scary. Remember I went through it and for me since the only time I spotted ended in a miscarriage I automatically thought the worse but as the other ladies have stated spotting/bleeding is common during pregnancy with the end result being a healthy baby at the end. Glad your numbers are on the rise. Will keep you in prayer and send positive vibes your way. 

VJean....that doctor is an ass, point blank! Sorry you have to deal with the GD but you and your little man will be just fine. 

Erose...glad to hear from you and see you're doing well. 

Kfs.... Hiiiiii

TTC....any news on Lillian? Let's hope she doesn't keep you waiting too far past your due date. 

AFM....36 weeks now, all looks good with the baby. Got yelled at by my dr for gaining 4lbs in a week which only brings me to 34 lbs in total so he can suck it! I told him I haven't be eating like crazy or anything and that maybe the baby is just gonna be big. Well I went to the perinatal clinic for my now weekly visit and the dr there said it's not uncommon to gain that amount if weight during this stage in a week and that I was fine. According to the u/s and measurements the baby is 7lbs 4 oz now with 4 more weeks to go. :haha: here is the latest picture of him or her.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Katie Potatie

Mom3--It really is such a relief when your kids get the teachers they (and you) want. Really hope that makes you feel better about not homeschooling this year, and feeling secure that they have good teachers. And best of luck for your upcoming IUI!

Terri---Whoah NELLY! That is quite a dip and quite a jump in temp. Damn! Yeah I think things are looking very promising for you. I doubt you'll make it to your 25th poas date!

Sis--Wonderful to hear everything is just fine! Don't get too freaked out if the cramping and spotting stops and starts again, cuz if it's a hematoma, it will do that. You only need to get freaked out if the cramping and the spotting don't stop and just keep increasing in intensity and flow. The good news is by your skan date, either it will have resolved itself or they will be able to see the what is causing the bleeding on the scan. Glad to hear all is well. :)

VJean--okay this is going to show my ignorance, but what causes GD? I guess I have been under the perception that women who are very overweight and eat nothing but McDonald's are the ones who get GD in pregnancy, but that is clearly not the case with you. I'm sure you will get it under control and the baby will be fine, but that really was unbelievably insensitive what the nurse or doctor said to you! And what a beautiful baby! Now you and Smiles may have convinced me to get a 4D ultrasound privately and cough of the money. Wasn't going to do it because of the nightmare with my daughters 3-D ultrasound and how depressing it was, but the 4D seems so much better!

Felicity--Forgot to mention that I was just wondering where you had gone recently, so I'm so glad that you checked back in with us. Don't ever count yourself out, even when odds may seem stacked against you. Every single one of us on this thread could bring up stories of people who conceived "miraculously"!

Blues--I was wondering about you, too! It sounds like you are getting some testing done, but can you refresh my memory with where you're at with your TTC journey?

I feel like I missed someone but I can't go back on my phone and read back until I post this, so more later. :)

AFM--Girl=Hadley (middle name TBD, but will probably lean towards Grace or Faith for obvious reasons).

Boy=Cody Allan (Allan is my Grandfathers name, who has been like a second father). I looked up the meaning of the name Cody, and it came back as "helpful," and described the name as signifying a person who cares about others. That would be a fitting name, because a very accurate psychic told me I'd have a boy around this time frame and that he would be such a kind, philanthropic soul, who would really care about people and want to help mankind, sort of thing.

We'll see!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Smiles, I posted at the same time as you and what an adorable new picture of the baby! Boy or girl, either way, that's going to be a beautiful child. And psshh on the weight gain. Baby just had a growth spurt is all obviously! Although I'm really not as neurotic about the weight gain this pg, when my doctor told me I've gained 7 pounds so far and I was feeling all high and mighty....until I realized I started out this pregnancy 10 to 15 pounds overweight, and that smug smile dropped off my face pretty quickly!

Sis--Forgot to ask you what your Chinese gender chart says for this baby?


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-Yay!! Your baby looks so cute! And yeah, all babies have growth spurts near the end, so your doctor can't be surprised that you gained a few pounds. And four is not even a lot! That doctor can talk to the baby's hand from the first ultrasound. HA!!HA!!

Katie-Oh yeah, Hadley...I forgot about that. And I do love Cody Allan. So kind and helpful. If you are having a boy, he will be the cutest..I love little boys who are helpful. hee hee. I'm still super eager for Wednesday. For my temperature jump, I'm just hoping it doesn't have another dramatic plunge. I wouldn't be able to take it.

So, I ate cereal, milk and blueberries for breakfast this morning and of course, I was hungry like an hour later. I told hubs that I was hungry again and could he get me some yogurt with granola. He's like 'Oh! You are eating for four. HA!!HA!!' Yikes...hopefully the cereal just worked quickly because it was the first thing I ate all day. :shrug:

I'm supposed to be meeting someone in a little bit to buy my ring bearer pillow and flower girl basket. I put them on Craigslist on Wednesday with hopes of getting a few dollars. I have them listed for $10 each. I hope this lady doesn't try to lowball me. Why do people do that? You pay the price listed unless the seller offers to change it. :nope: This will be my first venture outside. I could use some fresh air.


----------



## Radkat

Hi all - I'm still on vacation so I haven't been keeping up properly. Just wanted to say yay to Terri for the transfer and things are looking fine for this little one, Sis.

Telling the families about the baby and the move was pretty fun. Everyone was really happy. My dad teared up a bit. Lots of help with planning so that's good.

Hope things are well with everyone else. I'll check in properly next week once I'm back. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Sis4Us

Katie I don't trust the Chinese cuz they where wrong for dS1 and right I think for Ds2 but I looked it says GIRL!!! :)


----------



## Smiles013

Katie...every time I have a 3D/4D u/s done I think of you and laugh at the comment you made about how your DD looked like a beat up Elvis in one picture. Lol. I can see how upsetting it would be though. I only had to pay out of pocket once for the elective 3D/4D u/s though ( which cane with a ton of pictures and a DVD set to music) all the other times it's been part of my development scans at the perinatal clinic since my ob/gyn does not do scans at his office anymore due to insurance purposes. Well, he does the initial scan to verify the heartbeat and when I had bleeding they had me come in to do a quick scan to make sure everything was okay. But they don't have the cool equipment there. Lol. I was told that in addition to seeing my regular ob/gyn on a weekly basis I also have to go to the perinatal clinic once a week for scans...the cool ones. Lol. 

Radkat....that's so touching about your dad :hugs: I'm sure the family is excited about you all moving closer.


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, yay for that huge temp jump right after your dip!! I'd bet anything that those little guys (or girls) started snuggling in fast. They were like, "Dang, look at this, we're in Momma's womb, been waiting for this for a while, let's dig in!":thumbup:

kfs, no, DH wasn't there when my RE gave her recommendation about not needing the PGD. That appt was just a follow-up to get next steps started, and I just happened to bring up the PGD on my own. Funny though, he seems to take things more seriously when he hears it straight from a Dr's mouth, ha. But seriously, he told me he'd almost rather risk losing 1 or 2 in the process, just so that they can pick 2 that have a higher likelihood of implanting. I think its just killing him to see me heartbroken month after month, and they can only tell so much under a microscope. We'll get DH's karyotyping results on Mon, so we'll just go from there. Let us know how your DH's MRI results turn out!

Wish, I totally agree... I've met such wonderful women on here, and I feel like I've made friends even without meeting you girls in person. Too bad we couldn't all one day have an in-person BnB reunion. How fun would that be! Btw, I have spotting every cycle too. It's a brownish spotting about 2-5 days prior to AF starting. In fact, when I got PG in Dec, it was my 1st clue that AF might not be coming... when I realized the spotting hadn't started at all. So even though it's a total PITA, that month for me the absence of it turned into an early PG sign! LOVE the pic of you and your daughter! So sweet.

Katie, thanks for your kind and encouraging words. :flower: So excited that you're finding out the gender on Wed!! :happydance:

Sis, I was thrilled to see the pic of your darker HPT! :) And just as we thought, your number continues to rise, so that's great news!!

Blues, according this website (the one I used when I checked my number), your AMH is still in normal range. And this is even for women under 35, so I'd say you're fine. :) Scroll down a bit to get to the actual chart... https://www.advancedfertility.com/amh-fertility-test.htm 

Vjean, I can't believe the nurse said that to you! Wow. Who says that to a PG woman?? (your thoughts exactly!). Well, i'm sure you'll do a GREAT job of managing it and everything is going to be great. Glad you posted the latest u/s pic! What a cutie already!

Future, congrats on that scan!. :) There's def a LO in there getting excited about meeting mom and dad!

Momof3, GL on this IUI, I'm getting really excited for you! I know a girl who got PG in her first month on Femara, even without IUI, and there's one in our TTC#1 thread who got PG on her first Clomid/IUI cycle, so I have high hopes for you.:thumbup:

Smiles, another adorable u/s pic!! Thanks for sharing!!!

Rad, your story about telling your parents was sweet. I could totally see my dad tearing up too when it comes time. Hope you're enjoying vaca!

Hi to everyone else!

AFM, nothing new to report. Just being patient, as AF should be here sometime early next week and I'll go in on Thurs for my baseline to get started with the FET cycle.


----------



## Mischief

Hey, girls! I feel like such a turkey for being MIA, but it's been busy busy busy! I unpacked my classroom and got it all set up last week. I put all the new crayons, pencils, and glues in their caddies, organized my classroom library, hung all my decorations back up, etc. Happy times! I officially go back to work on Monday, and I am so looking forward to the distraction! I've GOT to get my head out of my uterus! ;)

I had my 3rd IUI on Thursday. 54 million! This was the least painful IUI I've had and those are the best numbers he's had, but I cried through the whole thing - I don't know why. I think I just hit my "too much" point while I was waiting, and once it started I just couldn't stop!

My husband was laid off on Friday morning. We'd been planning for it, but it was still stressful when it came down to it. I am now uninsured - yikes! I have NEVER been uninsured! Our coverage with the school district begins September 1st and we're going to try to squeak by without COBRA. We almost never get sick, and the RE is all cash lately, but it still scares me.

I'm going to go catch up on all y'all's news now! :)


----------



## ERosePW

Mischief said:


> I've GOT to get my head out of my uterus! ;)
> 
> )

This made me laugh! I so totally know the feeling, and you summed it up so well in just a few words!! Lol! Glad you're excited about school starting, you sound really happy! I am sorry you were so emotional during your IUI though. This is one tough journey, huh? We're here for ya!:hugs: it's gonna work, my dear. Sorry about DH's layoff. Does he have anything else lined up yet?


----------



## terripeachy

Mischief-Hey there!! Sorry about your IUI tears, but 54M is fantastic! I hope those are the last tears we hear about for a while. If you go back Monday, when do the kids go back? I am really surprised to hear that your IUIs have been painful. Mine were never painful..it was like nothing, honestly. Especially compared to that ultrasound dildo. HA!!HA!!

Sorry about your DH's layoff. It's never easy, even when you know it's coming. Try to be very cautious for the rest of the month until September 01. COBRA is such a ripoff. Is your school insurance good? Maybe they can pay for your next IUIs!! Anyway, glad you checked in. We missed you!


----------



## Sis4Us

Neesaw I thinking of making a Spring 2015 baby group for 35+ 

The youngins are getting in my nerves I will blame it on Hormones :haha:

Let me know what u think


----------



## Wish4another1

Mischief - great numbers for your IUI!!! FX this is your month!!!! Love your head in your uterus comment :rofl:

Terri- I can't help but get super excited over your temps lady!!!!!!! :dance: 
I'm totally thinking multiples for you!!!! Yay!!!! 

I'm sorry ladies on my phone so it's hard to address everyone!!! But :hi: hope you are having a great weekend!!

AFM: waiting on stupid witch..... Went to a diaper party last night for my friend who got pg with her 2nd on their first month of trying - this will be her 2nd boy...
I am happy for them.... Just wish things were that easy for us :( and every lady reading this... 
Happy Sunday - church, cleaning carpets and making 5k goodie bags today!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-thanks!! I was excited when I woke up this morning too. I guess if my temps drop a little it's to be expected because if they go much higher I'll probably catch a fever! I forgot to say sorry for AF being on her way...I hope she hurries up so you can organize your race without having to be concerned about that stupid witch.

Sis-I like how you are always making new groups. Yes, I can imagine youngins being annoying. :haha:

Have a great day all. I think I'll be spending some time outside today. It's the last week of freedom before school starts so I best make the most of it.


----------



## Driving280

Mischief - good IUI! Sorry about the layoff as well - it is ridiculous really that people lose insurance when they are laid off, that it depends on your job at all... Anyway, I was once w/o insurance for a month because I was taking a month off between jobs and did not want to pay cobra (which was like $900/month). I was just really careful :)

Terri, are you taking any progresterone or anything now, or are you finally free? 

Feeling pretty good here - but did a 4-mile walk yesterday and was achy in the evening. Guess I am old after all. With DS, I remember taking a 20 mile bike ride at 15 weeks and not batting an eyelash.


----------



## ttcinseattle

Good morning all! My mom is watching DS overnight so I can get extra rest, and I still can't sleep past 7am! Oh well, I'll take a nap later. Can't believe my due date is tomorrow! Fair warning, doc says since I went late with DS it's likely I'll go late again. I'm thinking next weekend will probably be Lillian's birthday. Lots of little twinges happening here and there, but nothing more has kicked into gear. DH and I gave it the ol' college try with our free night last night ;) That never worked with DS either, I eventually evicted him with castor oil 2 days before I was set to be induced!

Terri!!! Trying not to get too excited since I presume you're on P and that always makes for some beautiful charts, but you must have been on P when you got that temp dip too, right?! This is definitely your prettiest chart in a long time. I forgot you were finishing up your MBA now that summer is almost over. Better get cracking, you're not going to have much spare time with triplets on your hands!!! :haha:

Mischief, I'm sorry to hear that the layoff did happen, but if you can't have $54M in the bank, 54M in your IUI is a great runner up! I hope Murphy's Law knocks you up this month. I think you're doing the right thing skipping the Cobra since September is just around the corner. Will your new insurance have good maternity coverage?

Katie, I love the name you picked out - I'm definitely thinking boy for you, can't wait to hear!

Smiles, what a beautiful pic! I had an ultrasound at 34 weeks, but they just did what they needed to do and didn't turn on the 4-D for an extra peak. I wish I'd asked them to! I was thinking boy for you too, but not as sure now. We'll know soon enough with you too!!!

Hi to everyone else! Happy Sunday :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Mischief I forgot to say I'm so sorry for the layoff maybe my DH can help your DH does he work in the oilfield ;)
54mil post wash is AWESOMESAUCE can't wait for u and Terri to join us on the Bump side!!

As I stated I think I'm going to make a 35+ Spring babies 2015 group for us oldies on the pregancy over 35 or should I just make it in the pregnancy group page :shrug:

AFM went swimming most of the day yesterday and man it felt great think we will be doing it again today if the rain stays away and grill up some yummy Chicken :munch:
Wish I could have a frozen drink like I usually do maybe I can make a virgin one :)


----------



## terripeachy

Driving/ttcinseattle-Yeah, I've been taking progesterone (Endometrin) since my egg retrieval, so I am not really sure if the dip/rise are a result of that. I took prometrium (a generic pill of progesterone) my last two cycles, and look how my temps looked then...same as always-crazy. hee hee. Thanks for the kudos though. I think I have to stay on it for 11 weeks or some really long period of time. i am also taking Estrace, which is an estrogen pill, and I have a feeling I will be stopping that when I get a BFP. I googled it and it is rated X for pregnancy, so it's really strange that they have me on it now, but it also helps prepare your lining, so it's a good/bad thing apparently.

ttc-Oh....Lillian is going to be late? Phooey. hee hee. Glad you're not in any pain though..I hope the delivery is quick and somewhat painless. Are you getting an epidural?

Radkat-I think I didn't respond to you earlier. Glad your family was so excited about your pregnancy and your move. Your dad sounds too cute. I bet they cannot wait...so what's your timeline for getting to the midwest? I'm happy your visit was a great success!!

Sis-I don't know the difference between pregnancy groups and Pregnancy >35. I do remember Driving (I think) said that it was pretty lame on the PG>35, so maybe your thread would get a lot of business there! hee hee. Have fun in the pool. Get in there before the rain comes! 

I went to Ft. McHenry for my outing, and they had a reenactment of a cannon getting shot across the water (towards the Key bridge). For those that don't know, our National Anthem was written almost 200 years ago at Ft. McHenry by Francis Scott Key. It's my favorite national park. Anyway, the bicentennial is coming up in September, so they are doing tons of activities, concerts, etc..today was probably just a normal day, but that cannon was SO LOUD!! hee hee. It was cool though. I left there and then went for a crab cake at a local dive restaurant. Then, I meandered home, and unfortunately, my husband was here. I'm pretty mad at him after his shenanigans last night with the neighbor, so I was hoping that he left to play golf, but I guess he's too hungover to leave the house. So...Im just holed up in my room listening to the baseball game while he thinks about why I'm mad. Grrr...He can be so immature-most of the time. I wish I had other plans for the day.


----------



## kfs1

I just wrote out a huge response and it disappeared!!! 

Terri - your outing sounds fab. Uh oh - what happened with DH?

Mischief - 54 million!?!? Totally awesome.

Rad - so happy that you were able to celebrate with your family. I'm sure they're beyond excited that you're moving back.

Erose - still rooting for a natural BFP for you this month. But if not, I hope that witch is in and out fast!

Twinnie - boooo for AF. When's the 5K again? 

Hi Sis and everyone else!

I went out for my friend's bachelorette last night and it was such a blast. We met up at her in-laws amazing apartment and then headed out for sushi and to this karaoke place. I'm not big on karaoke but it was actually a great time and my friend was SO into it - totally hysterical. Anyway, they're all a little younger than me so it was nice to hang out with people who don't have kids for once. Got home after 3 though which I haven't done in forever so I'm POOPED today and didn't even bother temping. Curious to see if my temps are still elevated tomorrow. 
On another note, do you all remember when my DH was turned down for that job? Well, the principal called him and they have another opening in his grade so he's meeting with her tomorrow. :) :)


----------



## nessaw

Sis good idea. I think there was an april over 35 when I first got my bfp but it seems to have crashed and burned!
Hi all.x


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri I know the feeling My DH had a coworker over last nite and his wife luckily she wanted to go home and go to bed by 11 cuz it was getting Hairy around here!! :nope:

U r right guys R BIG Kids DH has been arguing w me about getting a BMW since Wed I told him I don't need the stress of the car BS right now and how do we plan to pull a camper w a BMW so he finally saw the lite or the Crazy Cajun :rofl:

I have a few interested in the group 
Neesaw
Mowat 
Terri ;) ;)

I just can't stand listening to those other girls talk about Mashed Potatoes for one more day :grr:


----------



## nessaw

There is a lot of mashed potato action!


----------



## terripeachy

Because I'm still holed up, I'm going to have to find the mashed potato talk. You guys are cracking me up. 

Kfs1-I love karaoke. Glad you had a fun time with the girls and stayed out late. That's so much fun! I did that for my bachelorette party. 

Here's the scoop. I went to bed around 10:30 last night. Since I've been lazy all weekend I wasn't really tired. The windows were open because the weather has been really nice. Well, I hear my neighbor talking to my husband about the lawn mower issue that he had on Friday night (supposedly, it broke). So I peek out the window and I don't see anything. Next thing you know, I hear hubs grab his keys and lock the front door (he usually hangs on the porch drinking/smoking). I leave my room and there he and the neighbor are walking down the street to the bar. I was THIS close to getting out of bed and walking down there and embarrassing him in front of his friend. 'You don't leave me and my three embies in the middle of the night to go drinking!!!!!' (By the way, one of my high school acquaintances was doing that throughout his now ex-wife's entire pregnancy; well he was cheating). I didn't get up, but I just stewed in my room. He came home at 1:30 or 2:30 when the bar closed (it's been so long I forget what time they close. Ha ha) and never even tried to come in my room. When I woke up for church this morning he was passed out in the living room on the couch. Now he doesn't understand why I'm mad. Sooner or later I will have to talk to him, but I'm still fuming.


----------



## Sis4Us

:grr: yea I would be Fuming Too!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - hmmmm I would be angry too... of course he doesn't want to golf... he has angry wife radar and figures golf would not help him in this situation!!! but you know - I do love your temp rise and I see that this morning it went up a smidge again... :happydance::happydance:
I am so happy for you... I will reserve my happiness for your DH until he straightens up!!! 

kfs - :hi: twinnie!!! I hate it when I lose a long post!!! :growlmad::growlmad: My 5K is 0600 on 23rd of August - and your bachlorette party sounds wonderful!! I can't sing at all... and I don't drink - so I can't get drunk enough not to care!!! hahahaha 
that is fabulous news about the hubby's job!!! how cool that they called him!!! can't wait to hear the scoop after his talk with the principal!!!:happydance:

Sis - I definately think you need to start your own group (seriously mashed potato's??) - but don't forget about us oldies but goodies!!!:jo: :hugs::hugs:

:hi: nessaw - can't wait to hear your update for us on Wednesday!!! Have you told your family yet or are you waiting??

TTC- how long are they going to let you go??? drink some castor oil lady!! :sick:

:howdy: to all you other cowpokes!!!??? not sure where that came from :rofl:

AFM: well the :witch: arrived... and I am in such pain from these cramps... I had tears earlier... I gulped down 4 ibuprofen and it took a long time for them to work...and it didn't even kick them completely... :cry::cry: it doesn't help I've been a moody you know what today... and since she arrived today that means last cycle was 22 days... :sad2: I just hope and pray I don't ovulate early this cycle - if I do I will miss it entirely because of this chicago trip... I could've used two more days just because of that... hoping by tuesday I kick this sadness... and gear up for another try!! :flower:
but I did get my carpets cleaned :bodyb: I am very happy about that...now it is on to making 260 5K goody bags... Have I mentioned how happy I will be when this is over on Saturday????? :haha:
love you ladies!!! hope you had a great weekend!!:hugs:


----------



## ttcinseattle

Terri, shutting down a bar and passing out on the couch - I would be p*ssed! Hope you got an apology out of him without it turning into a fight. 

Wish, sorry AF is being an extra big beast this month. I hope you don't O early! It's wonderful seeing you back in the game :)

KFS, that's such great news about the possible job!!! I had a feeling that would happen. Hope it all works out. 

They won't make me induce until 42 weeks. I'll be taking matters into my own hands next weekend if she doesn't appear on her own though! I'm a little afraid of Pitocin because I hear it can make labor pain worse, and I don't have any plans for an epidural. Managed au natural with DS - don't ask me to run a 5K! Don't even ask me to run 10 minutes without stopping :haha: but labor I can do. 

With that in mind, if anyone has heard of any natural induction methods that work, send them my way!


----------



## nessaw

Wish we told my parents as me and mum were going to pick up the wedding dress and I had to reorder bigger (fx) and paul's as we went there for a few days last week. She would've worked out why I wasn't drinking. A couple of friends know because of the timing of visits e.g. was meant to be doing wedding planning and cocktails with close girlfriends so it turned to milkshakes! No one knows at work as not been in but will tell my deputy head after the scan on wed. Tbh not bothered about making a big announcement. Did it last time after 12 weeks. Paul doesnt really want to tell til 20wks tho he has told a couple of friends who've asked how we are. Think this time will tell people if they ask. I like the idea of keeping it to ourselves til the wedding (all being well) but that could be tricky!
Good luck with the run. Hope you don't ov early.
Ttc will keep things crossed that you start soon.x
Terri would not be impressed with that. Hope he's apologised by now.
Kfs I was thinking of karaoke for my hen do but if I'm not drinking there's no way I'd get up there! 
Hi to all x


----------



## nessaw

Sis I have added my lack of understanding about the mash/gravy thing to the other thread!


----------



## Sis4Us

Morning Ladies Happy Monday :hi:

My low a$$ temps at really freaking me out last time they were way higher :shrug: 8/26 can't come fast enough!! :nope:


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies.... happy Monday!!!!! 

Terri..understandable about being peeved at hubby but you know how men are. Don't get me wrong I'm not giving him a pass because he's a man, they just don't think past the nose on their face sometimes. If you can talk to him calmly without getting upset I say do it but if you start to feel smoke come out of your ears just nix it....can't have you and those embies all in a tizzy. 

Wish.... What is a diaper party? Is that the same as a baby shower? And sorry abou AF being such a pain ( literally) this month. :hugs: Good luck with making those goodie bags too. Anyone around to help you?

Sis....try not to let the temp drop scare you. Are you due for anothe beta before te scan?

AFM....today is our 1 year wedding anniversary so I'm whisking DH away to a bed and breakfast not too far from home for a couple days starting today. I added the baby moon package to our stay which includes sparkling apple cider, chocolate covered strawberries and fresh flowers in our suite when we arrive. Oh and it also includes a pre-natal massage for me and a deep tissue massage for him in our room and a gift bag filled with other goodies for mom and the baby. I'm so excited. Now I just have to get everyone out the house (4 kids and 2 dogs) and dropped off so we can hit the road. I better go start kicking beds now so these kids get a move on. :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

No smiles I was going to go today but since I went Fri and my numbers looked great she said not to bother!!

I'm just worried cuz all my temps have been 98.5 to 98.7 last time they were 98.7-98.9 I think so higher for sure!
Maybe it's my new therm I will just have to keep telling myself that until 8/26

U trip sounds super relaxing have a Great time!!


----------



## kfs1

Sis - I would LOVE to join your group but obviously lacking a pregnancy over here :) Try not to worry about your temps. Would it make you feel better to get another beta? If so, I say just go for it. 

Terri - OK - don't blame you for being angry with your DH. That would make me really mad, too. :grr: I'm all for blowing off a little steam but no need to be heading to the bar in the middle of the night! How are you feeling today?

Wish - I'm so sorry that that evil witch is hurting so much this month. :hugs: And once again, you're amazing for planning that 5K!!

TTC - Hope Lillian gets moving soon so that you don't have to bother with pitocin.

Nessaw - I hear you about karaoke. Definitely need some liquid courage to be getting on up there. I think you and your DH have a good strategy. Tell people your news if it happens to come up but hold off on the big announcement. :)

Smiles - Totally jealous of your trip! Sounds amazing. My 5 year anniversary is coming up this September and I was thinking of doing something similar to celebrate.

What's the deal with the mashed potatoes ladies????

No real TTC news here. Last day of clomid today and then I go for a follow-up on Wednesday morning. I'm preparing myself to trigger that night since that's what happened last month. My DH has his interview in 20 minutes. YIKES. Oh, and did I mention that I'm going to have a new niece sometime this afternoon? My SIL is going in for a c-section this morning! YAY YAY! :)


----------



## Driving280

I'll join your group, Sis! I was probably unfairly dismissive of the 35+ pg forum, but my first impression was that most of them were closer to 35 and had gotten pg without much time and effort. I used to hang out there when I had just turned 36 and had gotten pregnant on my first try, so I think I may be just biased against my younger self!

Had dr. appointment today. All is well and dr. noted that my weight gain has leveled off. He also said not to worry about eating too little, and to err on that side. Sigh. I put on 38 lbs with DS, so intend to work very hard not to do that with this one.


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-That BnB sounds so nice!! It sounds like a Caribbean resort with the massages and goody baskets and stuff. Have a great time!! And happy anniversary!! You made it! hee hee. I did have talk with hubs last night and he was like 'I always have my phone.' I told him he was an idiot and to not leave this house without telling me or else! He just looked down for the most part of our discussion. hee hee. Totally one way. And this morning I asked him if he looked at our embies on the refrigerator. He said 'yes' so that made me happy. HA!!HA!!

Sis-I agree with kfs1-If you don't think you can make it until next week, I would go back and get another blood test. Just for your own sanity. The 26th is a ways away (trust me, I know!). hee hee.

kfs1-Congrats on becoming an aunt (again?), and good luck to your DH. We all know he's getting the job this time around. I'm so excited!! Ok..holy temperature plunge..I'm not excited about that, but I'm glad it's before your IUI and not afterwards.

Wish-Yikes on your painful AF, but hopefully you will have O week when you get back from the race. fxfxfx.

Driving-HA!!HA!! @being dismissive about the >35 group and talking about your younger self. I knew you were the one that said not much was going on over there. hee hee. Glad your appointment went well. Yay!!

AFM-I don't understand how these doctors and nurses can't get my phone numbers correct. I just checked my work voicemail (I hate checking it because it's usually an assignment for work. :haha:), and the rude nurse (the one that was so to the point about my negative IUI results) called me on Friday and said 'We checked on your remaining three embryos, and they stopped growing. So hopefully with the two that looked really good and the third one, you'll be successful. Keep taking your meds. Call if you need anything.' So, it's official that there are no frosties. I'm PRAYING the embryos inside me continued growing. How scary. I can't think bad thoughts.


----------



## moni77

Terri - sorry about the lack of frosties - but you don't need them because you got twins in there!! DId you ever speak with your hubby about his night time activities - I am expecting something similar from my hubby this week - since he took off all last week for me!

Sis - glad your numbers are still rising. Can't wait to hear about your first scan.

Mischief - great IUI numbers, FXed girl!

Everyone else - HI!!! 

AFM - its been a long week - The doc kept going back and forth over whether the retrieval was sat or sun and finally decided on Sunday. He had me take 2 ovidrel shots Friday night. Sat was the day of hubbies pig roast - and he was sooo good - he drank odouls all day for me - I wanted his swimmers nice and sober!! We then left to get home for the retrieval on Saturday which went well - 10 eggs retrieved. Waiting (impatiently) for the call on the number fertilized... I have had some cramping and spotting (a little more than spotting in my opinion) but nothing major. Took my first progesterone shot this morning...and now just waiting for the phone call. They will only tell me the number, I won't find out about quality until the transfer on Friday.


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri so sorry no :cold: but I agree u got 1or2 cooking!!! ;) Glad DH took his :grr: like A Man!!! :haha:

Moni so glad retrieval is over and u have eggs cooking :)

Kfs1 hope Ur DH get the job and u get a BFP w this IUI!!

As for the group I'm starting to wonder if It should just be 2015 miracles that seems like a lot of women in diferent stages but someone pointed out they r due in April but in the southern hem. It's Autum!! :shrug:


----------



## kfs1

My DH got the job ladies. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :wine:


----------



## ERosePW

Congrats to your DH, kfs!!! That's great! :) GL on your appt on Wednesday!

Sis, I would totally join your group if I was PG! If my FET works, I think I'll have a May due date...?? I'll have to use one of those calcs to find out.

Terri, i do not like that nurse! She doesn't have a very good bedside manner, does she?? And when we're going through this, we kinda need that! Listen, don't worry about your babes... they're growing strong in there. You've got THREE in there. You're gonna have a baby(ies)!

Wish, sorry about the vicious AF. Urgh. But I love how you're staying so positive, and I agree with the others, its SO good to have you back on the TTC train again! 

Glad everyone else seems to be doing well. I'm sure curious about this mashed potato thing, so i might have to go check it out, LOL.


----------



## moni77

Congrats KFS!


----------



## Sis4Us

Great News KFS1!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Wish4another1

just for you twinnie
:dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee::drunk::drunk::drunk:
:tease::tease::tease::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::wave::wave:\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/
so happy your DH got the job?!!!!

Terri - sorry friend that the nurse was again witchy... I don't like her... AT ALL... and sorry the lack of frosties...but I agree with the crowd - You aren't going to need frosties - you is having twins!!! :happydance::happydance:

Sis - love the 2015 miracles... everyone has their own story... your thread will be like the show Cheers!!! everyone welcome -everyone knows your name....

moni - congrats on egg retrieval - keeping my FX for your embies to make it to transfer day!!! then you will be PUPO!!!!! :hugs:

driving - good job lady on the weight gain... just keep doing some exercise and one have one portion - you will be just fine!!!! 
and a cheat meal here and there!!! :hugs:

Smiles - Happy anniversary!!! and your plans sound lovely :)

AFM: AUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH - that is for 5K planning... 
and please say a prayer or send caring thoughts toward my youngest - today is the 1st anniversary of her dad dying and she is struggling today... lots of tears on mom's shoulder... breaks my heart for her to hurt like she is...:cry:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-I will say a special prayer for your little one. Such a sad day today, for some. :hugs: Oh yeah, we all hope you have some help with this race...and you're not only organizing it, but running it as well? You're nuts for nuts! And that's why we love you.

kfs1-I wish I could drink wine to celebrate your DH!!! I knew he would get the job. I'm so excited...I guess he better get his stuff from his other classroom and move it to his new classroom with lightening speed. The other school is going to be SO upset. But..it'll be another opportunity for an out of work teacher. Yay!! ^5 for DH. So excited.

ERose-The mashed potato thing starts maybe around page 30/37 or so, so don't worry about reading all the beginning stuff, unless you're just totally bored. It's the PGAL group April Rainbows. I thought it was kind of funny the way they were going on and on about it. HA!!HA!!

I hope goat cheese isn't on my restrictions list just yet. :blush: hee hee. I made bow tie pasta (farfalle) with a mixture of goat/cream cheese/garlic/spinach. Then you add it to the cooked pasta, and then put some fresh spinach on top and stir. Salt and pepper to taste, and you have a quick, vegetarian meal. Not vegan I suppose because goats were used. Sorry vegans! hee hee.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes it just seems like rambling thats why I can't do it 20 something's have nothing to talk about Unlike Us Oldies :rofl:


----------



## Driving280

Sis, 2015 miracles is great!! And mine better not come in 2014, the peri was going on about inducing early because I am over 40... Fortunately obgyn agrees that I should go at least until 39 weeks.

Terri, sorry about DH trouble but sounds like you have it worked out. I sometimes get annoyed at DH when he mixes a super nice fruity rum drink for himself right in front of me - the kind he always used to make me... dude, keep to your acidic wine or gin and tonics. I would flip out if he went to a bar late. 

KFS, congratz!!

Wish, you are so amazing. Also, so sad for your little one :( *hug*


----------



## Blueshoney

KFS-Congrats to your husband!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok I got help w a Siggy so I'm making the group will send a link soon!! :)

Update here's a Link ladies https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-over-35/2219531-miracles-making-2015-a.html


----------



## Sis4Us

Check out that new Siggy!!! :)

It makes me smile unlike my test this AM :(


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I love the picture for the 2015 miracles in the making. It's beautiful! And you got the glitter action going. What happened with your test this morning?

Nothing going on but the rent here. I spent $50 on fruits/cheese/vegetables/cereal and yogurt at the store. That was my budget, so I'll be good for snacks for a while, hopefully. Of course, when I buy stuff I like I want to eat it all at the same time. hee hee.

Hope you are all having a wonderful Tuesday...:juggle:


----------



## kfs1

Wish - Sending prayers to your youngest. I'm so sorry that she had to go through that. :( And wait, wait, wait - you're in the 5K, too?!?!?! Seriously amazing.

Terri - That nurse sounds like an ASS. I understand that they deal with this stuff a lot more and sometimes forget how emotional it can be but COME ON. Anyway, like others said, it's not going to matter since you're already PUPO. :)

Sis - What happened with your test?

Moni - Ten is a great number! Great news!

Hi Blues, eRose, Driving, TTC, and everyone else!


Thanks for all of the congrats ladies! DH is beyond thrilled but now has the unpleasant task of telling his school the bad news. He also found out that he has to have surgery on his knee so we're hoping to get that moving along asap.

Here's a picture of my latest niece. :)
 



Attached Files:







photo (2).JPG
File size: 28 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sis4Us

Kfs1 awwwww she's so Cute!!! :) :)

Terri I bought a ton of veggies yesterday too cuz that's all I'm craving I even got a few canned to try since my kids don't like peas or cabbage so making a big pot might be over kill!! ;)
Also the boys wanted Hamburger Steaks last nite so I had to make mashed potatoes and gravy even though the thought made me sick !! :haha:

AFM that blasted digi still says PG 1-2 wks WTH!! Also my FRER was a tad lighter than yesterday but my 88&#8364; was darker :shrug:
I might have to get a beta to make me feel better B4 8/26!! A week seems like forever away!! :nope:

I got help w my Siggy Logo Confuzion is awesome I told her to join us but she's only 25 and isn't TTC cuz she just had her 4th loss :(
I just hope that making the PG group doesn't give me bad luck and cause issues for me and Baby!! Seems every time I make a thread I have to shut it down :(


----------



## moni77

You didn't have to shut down this thread - it is thriving!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes but I had a loss shortly after starting it :cry: 

Just hope I can break the trend this time around!!


----------



## terripeachy

Oh ok about your test...stop taking them!! I think temping is plenty, and yes, go get a beta. It would make all of us feel better, and it would make you feel better. Ah yes, the 26th is a week away. I'm halfway to my big day. I'm worried that my progesterone is making my temps look too good. I know I took P before (a different kind) and my temps still sucked, but now I'm getting scared that this is too good to be true. I am going to have to find the chart which tells you what should be happening today to reassure myself. Too funny on the mashed potatoes. hee hee.

kfs1-I'm glad your DH is getting surgery, but is he going to be off work soon afterwards? Is it scheduled for like, tomorrow? hee hee. Your niece is just the cutest! I love her chubby cheeks.

:wave: to everyone else!


----------



## Sis4Us

Easier said than done But I will try!! :devil:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies,

Sis, yes, go get the beta it will make you feel better. And stop testing!! It's way to easy to get obsessed and overanalyze them! And how many freaking times have i seen on this site, where people are freaking out over the digi being wrong, but it catches up just fine. I decided not to even use those digis because of how many people on here were getting concerned over them. Step away and go get the beta for peace of mind!

KFS1--Hooray on your hubby getting the job and welcoming the new niece....what a sweetie pie! Is she in town so you can see her? Now refresh our memories on why DH wanted to get into a different school? Was it travel time and a better school?

Terri--Yeah, too bad you had to hear the news about the frosties from the unemotional nurse, but I agree with the others, I think you are in good shape right now that the frosties won't matter. I know you probably liked the idea of having a back-up, but I really think you won't need one. I mean, they implanted two really great quality embies and one that was still good enough for implanting so I think you are covered! 

Neesaw--Were your parents super excited about the news? Also, I was just watching one of those wedding shows on TV, and one couple did a slideshow at their reception of all their dating pictures and the engagement and all that sappy stuff and then it ended with a picture of their ultrasound and it said something like, "Our fairytale is to be continued..." That sounds really corny now that I'm typing it up, but the guests were so shocked and it was actually very tasteful and sweet.

Moni--10 eggies! That's great...now today is Day 3 of fertilization? Make sure to let us know once you get the call on how they are doing. This is so exciting!!!! 

Wish--I agree with the other ladies that it is so GOOD to see you back with us again, although I'm sorry about AF hittng you hard this month. I forgot, did you already try the soy isoflavens for extending your LP? And I sent a little prayer for your daughter this morning. So very sad.

I know I'm missing people from pages back, but I can't go back to re-read without deleting my message. Hrumph!

AFM--Gender scan tomorrow. It's weird that I'm not even nervous yet. I was a wreck wih my daughter's scan because everyone wanted her to be a girl, but I felt in my soul I was carrying a boy and I was sooo worried about everyone being diappointed. I will be happy to finally tell my daughter she's having a little brother or sister although, man, is she going to be mad if it's a boy! She keeps saying she wants God to give us a baby girl and boys are gross. Oh dear. I will update tomorrow, hopefully with a good pic.

Sis, I would like to join the 2015 group, too, please! The 35+ section is all lonely cowboy music and tumbleweeds, and anywhere you go in the general pregnancy forums is irritating or will scare the hell out of you. I recommend to anyone who is currently, or is preparing to be pregnant, to stay FAR away from anything that says, "First Trimester." You will work yourself up into such a tizzy because it's all about people miscarrying or worrying about miscarrying. And it's true--spending too much time in the general pregnancy sections with the younger set, will cause your eyeballs to roll right out of your eye sockets. The nonsense just bursts at the seams in those threads. The title of one thread I saw recently was, "I feel so guilty...I ate Taco Bell! :(" Really?? I truly get concerned about some of these women's ability to parent another human being. Okay, my vent is over!


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok my nurse said I can do another beta but No guarantee my insurance will cover another since it will be #7 I think and my numbers look good!! :shrug:

I go for acupuncture tonite so maybe I will wait until Tom! If I can!! :haha:

Katie just click on the butterfly Siggy it will take u to the page!! :)


----------



## moni77

I guess I missed the update on this site - out of the 10 eggs, only 3 fertilized...so hoping 1 or 2 make it to transfer day - Friday at 1pm.


----------



## Sis4Us

Fx fx Moni!!


----------



## moni77

Right back at you sis!! You and vegas baby are going to be just fine!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks that test is mocking me I felt great about it this weekend and now Not so much!! :(

I shouldve went to acupuncture Fri but I totally forgot :nope:


----------



## Radkat

Sis - Hang in there with this LO. I know it's totally nerve wracking to have no evidence that everything is fine, especially at this stage. I would definitely stop taking tests as I don't know how accurate they are at this stage. Personally, I stopped temping after I got my BFP. It just stressed me out if my temp went down at all. My dr wouldn't do any more betas after the second round (4 total) bc she said everything looked good. I had to wait 2.5 weeks after that until my first US! You can do it! :thumbup: Oh and I'll join the 2015 group! 

Terri - I'm sorry there are no frosties, but it won't matter bc these will stick. Sorry about the insensitive nurse. And re: DH - Leaving the house without letting you know is not cool. Sounds like he got the picture.

Moni - Very excited for your transfer coming up! 

Katie - Hooray for a gender scan. Hope DD is excited or at least can come to grips with a brother. :baby:

Kfs - Congrats to DH for his new job. Very exciting. And to you for your super cute niece.

Wish - Sorry for a painful AF. Hope she's letting up a bit. Can you enlist some other's help with the 5K? Sounds like a lot of work. 

Hi to everyone else! 

Back to work today. Too much to do. It's our evaluation time so I have to do one for each of my supervisees and we have about 10 hours of trainings that have to be completed by August 31st (same as the evals), so I'll have a busy few weeks. I told my supervisor about being pregnant. She was happy for me, so that was good. No questions yet about whether I'm coming back after the baby. I hate lying, but I don't know what else to do in this situation. My understanding is that if you say you're not coming back, they can deny you maternity leave. Anyone with HR experience? :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

I'm not sure how big your company is, Radkat, but at my place, your supervisor is not allowed to ask you stuff like that. If you take FMLA you don't have to say why or what. Just that you're taking FMLA. They also can't ask you if you're retiring. So many weird rules but they say it's to protect the employee. It's really to protect the company from being sued by employees!! I would lie and emphatically say 'oh yes!' Hee hee. Of course, other people may tell your boss, but I don't know if they can still plot against you if it's hearsay.


----------



## Sis4Us

I think most will just assume u will be returning and when u r 1/2 through maternity leave your DH is going to have to transfer Right ;);)


----------



## nessaw

Fx moni.x
Radkat it's the same at school. They're not allowed to ask when you're coming back.


----------



## kfs1

Had my scan this morning. Only 1 follie again this month, even with the double dose of Clomid. My Dr. said "Obviously Clomid isn't working for you so I wouldn't recommend this as a treatment option going forward. Do you still want to do the insemination?" WTF. She's counting me out for this month already in her mind! Grrrrr. Anyway, I am going to do it. Trigger tonight at 11 p.m. (So late!)


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Now that I'm done with IUI, I can't even remember how many follies I had, but I'm sure it was really only one, maybe two. When you do IVF, then you look for a ton because you're forcing them to grow and produce eggs. With IUI, they just want one good one. I'm really surprised she asked if you still want to go through with it. I hate her. I hope she's not the same doctor that will be doing your IVF stuff. On Friday, or even today, find out what you need to do to start IVF with the next cycle. If you have appointments, schedule them, meds-order them. Remember when ERose did her last IUI? They started her on Lupron before her results even came in, so maybe you can do something like that. :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Hahaha - I love you for hating her Terri. She also showed up a half-hour late which pissed me off. I'm sitting there with no pants man - I mean, come on! She's the one and only doctor there so she will be doing my IVF. Isn't the point of Clomid to produce more eggs though? What do they typically give you to produce more eggs with IVF? You're right - I definitely remember eRose starting the Lupron - I'll definitely ask her about next steps on Friday. Thanks for the motivation!


----------



## terripeachy

HA!!HA!! @ the lady being late. I am usually sitting in the waiting room, fully clothed if things are running behind. I died laughing at no pants, man. 

I think Clomid is used primarily to time your follies to produce an egg. You know when people aren't ovulating they are prescribed Clomid, and that's the first step to try to get you pregnant. It puts them on a regular schedule to produce one egg around Day 14. With IVF you take all those injections to stimulate the growth and production of follies with eggs. I don't think I took Clomid this round. I'll have to look at my chart.


----------



## ERosePW

kfs1 said:


> Had my scan this morning. Only 1 follie again this month, even with the double dose of Clomid. My Dr. said "Obviously Clomid isn't working for you so I wouldn't recommend this as a treatment option going forward. Do you still want to do the insemination?" WTF. She's counting me out for this month already in her mind! Grrrrr. Anyway, I am going to do it. Trigger tonight at 11 p.m. (So late!)

Does she mean only one follie at ALL, or only one "dominant" follie. As long as that follie is the measurement it needs to be, she shouldn't be counting you out, and I'd totally still go through with it. I only had one egg the month I got PG on Clomid, and that was WITHOUT an IUI. Once I started the IUIs, they put me on Femara, and in the first IUI, I only had one dominant follie then too. They said they look for one or two. On my second round of IUI, I did have two follies, but they hadn't increased my dose or anything, so I think it was just a fluke. Regardless, the only time I've been PG in 22 months of TTC, was when I had ONE dominant follie on 50mg of Clomid with no IUI. So I'm surprised your RE is acting like that, and as long as the measurement is fine, there is absolutely NO reason to think it won't work.


----------



## ERosePW

kfs1 said:


> Hahaha - I love you for hating her Terri. She also showed up a half-hour late which pissed me off. I'm sitting there with no pants man - I mean, come on! She's the one and only doctor there so she will be doing my IVF. Isn't the point of Clomid to produce more eggs though? What do they typically give you to produce more eggs with IVF? You're right - I definitely remember eRose starting the Lupron - I'll definitely ask her about next steps on Friday. Thanks for the motivation!

The meds for IVF are a little more... serious. LOL. That's the only word I know to describe it! All injections, some have to be mixed before injecting, etc. And the goal is actually to make ALL your follies grow at about the same pace, so that they can try and retrieve eggs from every single one. In Terri's case, 14. In my case 20. In Moni's case, 10. It varies for everyone on whether or not all the follies keep up and will contain an egg. I agree w/Terri, that if you're feeling anxious to at least get started on the IVF protocol, I'd go ahead and start having the convo with them so they can get you moving. Most REs do the BCP lead-in to IVF. My RE knew i was in a huge hurry to get started if my second IUI didnt work, so she did a Lupron lead-in. You can start that one before your next AF even comes. I dont know what your RE will say about that though... My RE said if I DID get PG with the IUI, that the Lupron wouldnt hurt anything, as they have patients who get PG all the time like that, and its never hurt them before because you're not on the Lupron long enough for it to hurt (I still wondered about that honestly, but since she and the nurses have seen it before, I trusted her).


----------



## kfs1

ERosePW said:


> kfs1 said:
> 
> 
> Had my scan this morning. Only 1 follie again this month, even with the double dose of Clomid. My Dr. said "Obviously Clomid isn't working for you so I wouldn't recommend this as a treatment option going forward. Do you still want to do the insemination?" WTF. She's counting me out for this month already in her mind! Grrrrr. Anyway, I am going to do it. Trigger tonight at 11 p.m. (So late!)
> 
> Does she mean only one follie at ALL, or only one "dominant" follie. As long as that follie is the measurement it needs to be, she shouldn't be counting you out, and I'd totally still go through with it. I only had one egg the month I got PG on Clomid, and that was WITHOUT an IUI. Once I started the IUIs, they put me on Femara, and in the first IUI, I only had one dominant follie then too. They said they look for one or two. On my second round of IUI, I did have two follies, but they hadn't increased my dose or anything, so I think it was just a fluke. Regardless, the only time I've been PG in 22 months of TTC, was when I had ONE dominant follie on 50mg of Clomid with no IUI. So I'm surprised your RE is acting like that, and as long as the measurement is fine, there is absolutely NO reason to think it won't work.Click to expand...

One dominant follie that's much larger than the others. Ugh - sometimes she seems really with it and other times, I feel like she's like a space cadet or something. I was definitely going to go through with it anyway and I'm mentally preparing myself for her negativity again on Friday. But you ladies definitely made me feel better about it. :) And thanks Erin for the IVF info. I'm totally going to get on that. Holy crap - not looking forward to having to mix meds for injections. YIKES!


----------



## terripeachy

Mixing the meds isn't bad. For mine, the vials had lyophilized (freeze dried) product in it, so it looks like a freeze dried puck of powder. You are also given either saline (salt water) or just sterile water and once one drop of water hits that powder, it all dissolves. We have lyophilizers and sterile products at my work, and that's how I know all about them. Anyway, they will tell you exactly how to do it and there are awesome videos, so don't worry about that. That's the easy part. HA!!HA!!

You just have to remember, this is all for the end goal, and once you get that baby, you won't even remember BCPs/mixing/shooting up! HA!!HA!!


----------



## ERosePW

Yes, agreed! Mixing the meds isn't difficult at all (and some are prefilled, it just depends on what your protocol is). Very easy, and videos to show you exactly how to do everything, step by step. You eventually become a pro. hehe! And all the needles are small like the trigger needle. They should give you a nice website with the videos for how to do them, but if not, let me know... i have a link.

But there's really no reason to think that this IUI won't work for you. Most women out there get PG without meds, which means ONE egg every month (usually). You're going to have a nice mature plump egg from the meds, plus the IUI. Your RE shouldn't assume this won't work, when it has worked for TONS of women with just one egg, including myself without IUI. I'm HOH for you!


----------



## Driving280

KFS, if she's a space cadet now, maybe she's not the best to do your IVF? What are her clinic's SART scores? I would look around before committing to her unless her scores are really good... given the cost/angst/expense of IVF, if you can deal with a little travel to a clinic w/better scores/fewer space cadets, maybe that would make sense?


----------



## Sis4Us

I also agree I couldn't handle a Negative Nelly like that she might get Throat Punched :grr:

Well I went for another beta this AM cuz I'm just not feeling very positive myself hope it comes back good!!


----------



## nessaw

Hi guys. Scan went well. Just one baby in there which was a relief. Good heartbeat and measuring 4 days ahead but think I'll leave ticker for now.


----------



## terripeachy

Awesome news nessaw!! 
And Sis-So glad you went for your bloodwork. Are you getting results back today or tomorrow?


----------



## Sis4Us

Should be this afternoon!!

My BIGS truck is off to the shop AGain and he's being a Major Butt he needs to get a J O B B4 he is living in the shed!! :nope:
I don't need all this stress right now!! :(


----------



## moni77

KFS - Erin and Terri pretty much covered it. I only had 2 eggs with clomid until they bumped me up to 150mg a dose. Then I had 2.5 (I think one was a cyst). The meds for the IVF are completely different and I loved joking about being a druggy.

AFM - no news which is good I am guessing. They didn't call me in for a 3 day transfer. I did get a call from the clinic and my heart started racing, especially when I missed the call initially - but they called back - they had forgotten to charge me for the anesthesiologist! I told the lady - you practically gave me a heart attack when I saw the clinic number come up I thought my embies were gone! Nope - they are still doing fine (I think!)


----------



## kfs1

Sis - Glad to hear that you went for the beta. I totally understand not wanting to wait (too stressful)! But I do agree with the others about the at home tests. Put those away for good!

Moni - Aww man, I'd be freaked out if the clinic called, too. Glad everything's going well. Almost the big day!

Driving - I know, I know - I hear what you're saying. I guess I'll see how our IVF discussions go and then I'll go from there.

Nessaw - Great news about your scan! :)

So, my RE just called. It turns out that I'm having my LH surge already naturally so no Ovidrel tonight and I'm having the IUI tomorrow! Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## ERosePW

kfs1 said:


> Sis - Glad to hear that you went for the beta. I totally understand not wanting to wait (too stressful)! But I do agree with the others about the at home tests. Put those away for good!
> 
> Moni - Aww man, I'd be freaked out if the clinic called, too. Glad everything's going well. Almost the big day!
> 
> Driving - I know, I know - I hear what you're saying. I guess I'll see how our IVF discussions go and then I'll go from there.
> 
> Nessaw - Great news about your scan! :)
> 
> So, my RE just called. It turns out that I'm having my LH surge already naturally so no Ovidrel tonight and I'm having the IUI tomorrow! Wish me luck ladies!

kfs, did you test with an OPK to find out that you're having your natural surge? Or did your RE do some special test? If it was an OPK, be careful... You're supposed to put 3 days in between the last clomid pill and an OPK, because clomid can cause false positives. With my first IUI, I made the mistake of using an OPK 2 days after my last pill and got a pos, so I called the RE freaking out. They almost had me come in for the IUI the next day, but then she asked me if I had waited 3 days in between to use an OPK. I said no, so she told me to test again in the a.m (before coming in for the IUI). The next morning, it was neg. So my pos OPK turned out to be a false pos because I'd tested too early. So we stuck with the original plan, and I ended up triggering on day10 for a day12 IUI, and sure enough, I O'd that day, just as they predicted. Just thought I'd mention that, since it looks like you took your last pill 2 days ago. Yours could still be a real LH surge, so I dont want to tell you NOT to do what they're telling you... I just wanted to mention that, so that you dont end up having your IUI too early. Although I see on your last chart that you O'd on day10 then too, so maybe you're right on!


----------



## kfs1

ERosePW said:


> kfs1 said:
> 
> 
> Sis - Glad to hear that you went for the beta. I totally understand not wanting to wait (too stressful)! But I do agree with the others about the at home tests. Put those away for good!
> 
> Moni - Aww man, I'd be freaked out if the clinic called, too. Glad everything's going well. Almost the big day!
> 
> Driving - I know, I know - I hear what you're saying. I guess I'll see how our IVF discussions go and then I'll go from there.
> 
> Nessaw - Great news about your scan! :)
> 
> So, my RE just called. It turns out that I'm having my LH surge already naturally so no Ovidrel tonight and I'm having the IUI tomorrow! Wish me luck ladies!
> 
> kfs, did you test with an OPK to find out that you're having your natural surge? Or did your RE do some special test? If it was an OPK, be careful... You're supposed to put 3 days in between the last clomid pill and an OPK, because clomid can cause false positives. With my first IUI, I made the mistake of using an OPK 2 days after my last pill and got a pos, so I called the RE freaking out. They almost had me come in for the IUI the next day, but then she asked me if I had waited 3 days in between to use an OPK. I said no, so she told me to test again in the a.m (before coming in for the IUI). The next morning, it was neg. So my pos OPK turned out to be a false pos because I'd tested too early. So we stuck with the original plan, and I ended up triggering on day10 for a day12 IUI, and sure enough, I O'd that day, just as they predicted. Just thought I'd mention that, since it looks like you took your last pill 2 days ago. Yours could still be a real LH surge, so I dont want to tell you NOT to do what they're telling you... I just wanted to mention that, so that you dont end up having your IUI too early. Although I see on your last chart that you O'd on day10 then too, so maybe you're right on!Click to expand...

She made that decision based on my blood test results from this morning, not on an OPK. I haven't used those suckers in a few months. Thanks so much though!!! Love that you ladies are looking out for me. :)


----------



## terripeachy

Moni-I was freaking out when my place called me Thursday morning, so I totally understand that. Too bad you still have to pay for anesthesia! Hee hee. Glad everything is still growing fine. I have you in my prayers!!

Katie-yoohoo!! You should be checking in soon with your gender reveal. I've been waiting all day! Hurry!! Hee hee. 

Kfs1-well, so much for triggering tonight! That's pretty cool that you're going to go in without the trigger. I hoe this is it for you!!! Then you never have to see that doc again. 

AFM-seriously nothing to report. :juggle: this wait is getting boring!


----------



## Sis4Us

I always started to surge on my own Too but I would still do the trigger it will release ALL the follies even the small ones and it will boost them B4 hand!!

GL


----------



## Katie Potatie

:blue: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Baby Boy Ultrasound Profile.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ERosePW

kfs1 said:


> She made that decision based on my blood test results from this morning, not on an OPK. I haven't used those suckers in a few months. Thanks so much though!!! Love that you ladies are looking out for me. :)

Gotcha! Whew! Since your RE has been a little flaky this time around, I just wanted to be sure! Blood tests certainly don't lie though, hehe! GL tomorrow!!


----------



## ERosePW

Aww Katie, congrats!! Beautiful pic too!:happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well just as I suspected my HCG went down to 226 from 258 he wants me to repeat sat but it's not looking good !!

Might need someone to take over my thread!! :cry:

Congrats on :blue: Katie


----------



## ERosePW

Oh Sis... What did the Dr say?? Is it possible that all could still be ok though? Has he seen a number drop a tad, and then start going up again? 

If not, I'm so sorry, Hun... I know there really will be no words to make this better right now. I'm just so sorry you now have to wait another few days worrying.:hugs:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh Sis, I'm so, so sorry. I cannot find the right words. It's just such a shock. Like Erin said, do numbers ever drop and rise back up again? :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Idk I guess they can but for them to not go up at all in 5days it doesn't look good!!

He wants to do another beta Sat to see if they go up or down he seems to think if the bleeding was a MC they would have dropped dramatically by now :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-thanks for checking in. I am so happy you're having a boy!!! Your DD will be upset at first, but she's going to be an awesome big sis. Yay!!! Cody is coming soon. 

Sis-oh no!! I can't believe this is happening again. Are you still bleeding/spotting? I thought it had stopped. I was so thankful that you went for your bloodwork, but now I wish I could turn back the clock. :hugs: stay positive until you get your results on Saturday. 

Kfs1-good luck tomorrow morning!!


----------



## kfs1

Sis - I'm so so sorry but I'm still HOH for you. Either way though, sending prayers and huuuuge hugs.

Katie - a little boy! Congrats!!!


----------



## Blueshoney

Congratulations on your new baby boy Katie!!!!! 

Sis-I can't even begin to state how sorry I am. You know your body so well. I will keep hope that your beta will rise again.


----------



## Sis4Us

I've been reading on misdiagnosed MC that betas Can fluctuate but I've never heard that B4 :shrug:
It also said a drop can be due to dehydration and that could be the reason for my headache so I'm drinking a ton of water and hoping for the best!!


----------



## Radkat

Sis- I'm HOH for you. Fx. :hugs:

Katie - Congrats on the boy!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis that's so weird I was just getting ready to look up information on betas dropping but rising again. I just don't think the bleeding you had was a m/c. Unfortunately, we are well aware of what experiencing a m/c is like and it's more significant than the stuff you had going on. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your next beta. The dropping beta is scary as hell but I'm still HOH, too. I definitely don't think you had a m/c, that's for sure.


----------



## Sis4Us

Maybe not yet I'm just afraid it inevitable my 1st loss was after my HCG got to 245 last time my HCG got higher but Fri my HCG was 258!!

Just seems to me I can't get past that 245-260 point I keep asking and asking if they can do something anything but I'm not getting any help I hate feeling helpless!! :cry:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Radkat, Sorry I missed you on my last reply! I think any good employer is already noodling on who can replace you should you decide to stay home, so even if you don't say and they can't ask, they should be doing some succession planning just in case! I'm so thrilled that you will be moving back to your family. If you are in Cali now, the cost of living will also most likely be lower where u move and having that family support is a true blessing. You go girl!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Blues--What are you up to lately??


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis do they think the MTHFR has any impact? I mean, you have 2 kiddos now, so this must be something that may have recently developed? It just doesn't make sense. :(


----------



## felcity 45

Sis I really hope things turn around, massive :hugs: I have been rooting for you 

Katie...Aww congrats on a boy I'm sure your DD will be thrilled when he's here :thumbup:

Hi to everyone else :wave:

I will come on and have a good read and a catch up...I miss you guys :flower:


----------



## Driving280

Sis, I am so sorry! I don't know what to say almost, these things are so painful. I am still holding out hope for you... *hug*

Katie!! You are having a boy!! Congratz!! Boys are amazing :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my test is lighter this AM or Maybe the same :shrug:so I'm not seeing a Miracle for me :cry:


----------



## moni77

So sorry sis!! Not giving up on you yet though!

Congrats on the boy Katie!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh Sis, I hate hearing that. I hope that's not true. <3


----------



## Sis4Us

I went back and compared the dried test (POASA ;)) and they look the same maybe a tad darker I mean a smidge of a smidge but I'm probably seeing it in my favor!! :shrug:

I'm going for acupuncture again tonite and I'm drinking Pedialite :sick: hoping for a miracle!!


----------



## terripeachy

What does Pedialyte do?


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis, You are doing everything that you can do for this baby....and I think acupuncture is a fabulous, fabulous thing. FX tight!


----------



## kfs1

Sis - Hope you're hanging in there today. 

Terri - What's the word?

Katie - Congratulations again! So happy for you and that miracle baby. :)

Moni - One more day!!! :)

Copied this from the other BFP Chasers thread. :) IUI #2 completed. My RE was a bit more positive this time around. She said "some" of the sperm are motile and moving in a forward direction and then she said "It only takes one!" She also said that she wasn't surprised that I started to O because that one dominant follie was 26 mm. (I have no idea what size they're supposed to be. :shrug:) Anyway, BDing tonight and then so begins yet another looooong TWW. In the meantime, we're going to try to schedule my DHs varicocele surgery, hoping that it won't conflict with his knee surgery. Too many surgeries!


----------



## ERosePW

kfs, that's huge, so that's awesome! They like to see them get to at least 18mm or above. :thumbup: You have a nice plump eggie in there, so I wouldn't be surprised at all if this is your month! Sounds to me like the Clomid is working great for you!

Sis, I'm keeping FXd so, so tight for you!!! I'll be thinking about you!

Katie, I think I'm just noticing that you live in Nashville..? I lived there for three years prior to moving to FL, because I grew up about an hour north of there in KY. But I LOVED Nashville. I'm a total FL girl, and don't plan on leaving any time soon, but really really miss Nashville a lot, and I love going home to see my family because we always spend time there. Such a great city. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

:grr: :grr: Franky AKA my Bigs Beast needs a new Transmission mind u we got it rebuilt last Sept!! The lady is telling me it needs a Racing transmission cuz of the big engine well WTF didn't u put that in last time?? :grr: :grr:

I dont need this right now :(

And pedialyte is to help with dehydration since I read that can effect betas!!


----------



## Radkat

Sis - I agree you are doing everything you can do. FYI, if you run out of Pedialyte (or don't want to buy more - it's so expensive!), here's a recipe to make it at home. I got it from rehydrate.org. It's way cheaper and no extra ingredients. We used it when LO was sick and had diarrhea. 

Preparing 1 (one) Litre solution using Salt, Sugar and Water at Home Ingredients:
Six (6) level teaspoons of Sugar

Half (1/2) level teaspoon of Salt

One Litre of clean drinking or boiled water and then cooled - 5 cupfuls (each cup about 200 ml.)

Preparation Method:
Stir the mixture till the salt and sugar dissolve.

Kfs - Congrats on the massive follie! Things sound great for this month!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Oh ok...I hope that does the trick, and yeah, auto body/car workers are SOOO annoying. They just want you to spend and spend and spend. And then most of the time it still doesn't fix the problem. 

Katie-Did you just add your city because I only noticed it today too. hee hee. I would've honked and waved on my way to my grandfather's house...

kfs1-Yeah for such a huge follie/egg. Even though your doctor seemed a smidge better, she could be WAY better. Glad you're in the TWW with me.

Moni-What time is your appointment tomorrow? Good luck good luck! This is it!! Just relax and let those embies do what they were "made" to do. hee hee. So excited that you'll be PUPO tomorrow. Woop woop!

AFM-I was in the dumps this morning with another temperature drop, and the fact that I have no idea that anything is happening was just making me mad/anxious. So...soon after I was complaining to the girls on the Assisted conception thread, I did feel a bit of cramping, so now there is a small ray of hope back in my brain. This process is so trying. One minute you're up, and the next you're down. I am going to be a part of a focus group at the clinic this evening and we get a gift, so I'm a little excited about that. I love gifts. hee hee. Just the fact that someone wants to give me something makes me happy, no matter what it is. Other than that, still eating my cereal, fruit, string cheese, yogurt and veggies. And now that my workday is almost over, I feel a little better too. :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Glad u are feeling better Terri IDK how u do it I would have tested by now but u know me I can't stop peeing on things :haha:

Well I'm a Lil hopefully as I think my test may be a tiny bit darker IDK maybe my pee was more concentrated I don't see how w the gallons of water I drank last nite :shrug:

Posted a pic in my journal if u want to squint w me ;)


----------



## ERosePW

I just went and looked Sis, and I didn't even need to squint... they def look darker to me, especially that FRER. So I'm still gonna HOH for you. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm just afraid cuz she said if it fluctuates it can mean Etopic :(

I just hope I was dehydrated!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Yes Sis for sure darker.... And for the record, I don't like those dollar store tests.... I think that's what those are, because they look very similar to ones I had. I stressed out so much over the line color changing on those tests. There's a reason that they are cheap!! But still, on the cheap test it still looks like there's a progression. Remember that's just a one day difference!

Yes, I am south if Nashville in a suburb of Brentwood. Absolutely love it here! 

Kfs1--That follicle sounds really promising! So exciting!!

Moni--I can't believe tomorrow is the big day already. Have you gotten any updates on the embies or is it still no news is good news?

Terri--I swear, every person that I've ever read about on these threads who is going through the IVF process, has a point in their two week wait where they get down and feel like it may not have worked. There are so many ladies who are completely counting themselves out, and crying and pissed and even getting BFNs...and it's amazing how many if them end up pregnant after all. I still think you are in it to win it!


----------



## kfs1

Sis - Definitely looks darker to me, too! Prayers and happy thoughts!!!!!

Terri - Aww man. I'm sorry about your temp drop and that you had such a bad morning. I'm glad that you're feeling better though. Hugs - the emotional ups and downs are the WORST. Hope you get a nice gift tonight!


----------



## Sis4Us

Katie I added u to the Miracles group just click on the butterfly to go to it!! :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh yeah, I forgot to jump over there, thanks!


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies...

Sis...sorry to hear about your beta decreasing BUT the test is darker. I've got my fingers crossed for you and big :hugs: Oh and :growlmad: about your son's truck. 

Terri....sounds like mood swings to me, good sign if you ask me! Oh and let us know what the gift is, I like getting gifts too. Lol

Nessaw...great news about the scan! :happydance:

Kfs....happy your hubby got the job and hopefully the surgeries won't impact his new gig too much. And that follie sounds enormous!!!! FX for your BFP :hugs:

Moni.....good luck tomorrow. 

Katie....whoo-hoo a boy!!! Congrats. :happydance:

TTC....Lillian make her appearance yet? The masseuse who gave me a prenatal massage said there is a spot right above the back of the ankle that can be massaged to help bring on labor. Maybe try that if your little girl is still refusing to vacate the premises. Lol Only other stuff I know to try is walking, sex, castor oil and spicy goods. 

Wish...how you holding up with the 5K stuff?

AFM...back to reality. Lol. It was nice to get away for a couple days and relax. Had my regular ob/gyn appt today and my appt at the perinatal clinic back to back today. My dr has scheduled me for a c section on 9/5, exactly a week before my due date. There is some concern that that kid is on the bigger side. Lol. I am measuring at 39 wks and I'll be 37 wks tomorrow and according to all the measurements they've taken and complied this kid is in the 90th percentile as far as weight/bigness right now with 3 weeks left to my due date. I know I have big kids and all but geesh! :haha: He scheduled the c section but if after receiving another growth scan from the perinatal clinic if the baby hasn't blown up even bigger in 2 weeks he can cancel the c section and let me be to see if I go into labor on my own or induce me and hope I can push the baby out. My biggest baby was 8 lbs 12 oz so I know I can at least push out a kid that size. Lol. So now we wait and see. :coffee: I'm actually real afraid of having a c section. Any of you have any c section stories to share to help me get over being nervous about it? :cry:


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles!! So good to hear from you...And awesome that you and DH had a great time on your vacation. If that is a mood swing, I sure don't like it, but thanks for the positive attitude. The focus group turned into an individual interview, but it was great. They offered me food from Panera, and I got a Mastercard gift card for $50. I was only there an hour! Woohoo...I told the woman about my sucky anesthesiologist, and the experience about the rude nurse saying my results were negative, and finally the phlegbotomist that said 'You know the shots you take when you're pregnant.' The rest was good stuff. :haha: 

My best friend had two c-sections, and she liked the planning aspect of everything. I never really asked her about how it felt and stuff like that (we were not besties for about 7 years, and then reunited). I'm sure whichever way you go will be fine, but yeah, your baby does sound quite large. Either way, you are right around the corner. Wouldn't it be crazy if you have your baby before Lillian gets here! hee hee. C'mon Lillian!!! The weather is fine. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Smiles I had a Csection w DS2 and Like I said B4 should have had the same w DS1!!! DS2 was 8lbs and breech so a no go for me!!

The surgery was great my Dr was awesome and my scar is tiny compared to some the worse part was them making u pass gas to go home really WTF and OMG the first BM is murder but after that it Gravy that's a bad comparison!! :rofl:
I will do it again to prevent skull bruising I had w DS1 who has a learning disability now that I always wonder what if!!
My cervix points back like Terri's so it's a issue to get baby out sometimes but usually makes labor easier!!

Sorry took my P I'm a Lil loopy

Well my nurse loves me and doesn't want me to stress she said I can come in fri Am if I want what to do what to do that means early bird to get thru traffic to get back for meet the teacher but sleep in a Lil on Sat!!
I havent been sleeping much anyway I guess :shrug:

What do u think ladies??


----------



## Katie Potatie

Smiles great to hear from you! I would take a csection any day over vaginal delivery. Any day. Never had one but still would prefer it. Skip all the contractions and feel no pain during it, baby is out lickety split and you can be well rested the day they are born. And not being scared to pee. Although it sounds like pooping is still an issue, per Sis. I hear recovery is painful but not having to wear pads and spray your vag with warm water every time you go potty for weeks....ugh! Lord, please give me a c-section now that I'm thinking of it!!

Sis, go tomorrow. I would go tomorrow!


----------



## Sis4Us

I think I'm gonna just get up early and go even though traffic is horrid early I would rather know a day earlier!! 

Better go get in the bed instead of watching 16 Candles my all time fav man thats will power the things I do for this baby drink gallons of water and get poked Every other day hope it pays off in the end :)


----------



## Smiles013

Terri....that sounds fabulous! I love Panera! The broccoli cheddar soup and Fuji apple chicken salad are my favorite. Lol. Glad you got a chance to voice your opinion about the things that annoyed you. Guess they'll have something to talk to those ppl about come review time. 

Sis....I would go today, the sooner the better. For me personally waiting a day feels like a week especially when you're worried. Also, thanks for your input on the c section. 

Katie.....I know what you mean about the warm water thing after giving birth vaginally. Lol. I just think the thought of it being major survey scares me, also the recovery time is longer. A plus would be they could tie my tubes right then and there. We've decided this is it for us, especially with this being number 5 in total. Plus emotionally and physically I don't think I could do another pregnancy. :nope: I definitely have a lot to think about. This is where I usually make a list of pros and cons and go from there. I know a lady who did all 3 of her deliveries via c section and swears by them. I also know ppl who have had them and wished they could have delivered vaginally because of the recovery period. Decisions, decisions. :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I would go today also. The good thing, from where I sit, is that your temps are still looking really good. Last time we all saw the plunge, which was really scary. This time, I still honk everything is ok. Of course, get your results categorized as 'stay' and check back. HOH for you still!

My temp went back up a little so again, a small glimmer of hope for me this morning as well. At least it's Friday!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

My temps are actually lower than they were last time and I'm taking more P but I'm going to say I'm PG until I'm proven otherwise!! :)

When r u testing again Terri??


----------



## terripeachy

Again?! hee hee. Oh, again, when are you testing? hee hee. Probably Sunday after my best friend's party. I'm going to use those cheap ICs that I have. I forget the concentration but I think at this point, something should show up on one of them. I'm too cheap to use a FRER right off the bat.

Moni-How did it go today??


----------



## Sis4Us

GL Moni!!!!FX


----------



## terripeachy

Looks like it's just you and me, Sis...How did the test go this morning and when are you due for your results?


----------



## Driving280

Moni, my thoughts are with you.

Sis, how were your results? FX!!

Terri, wow, testing date is getting close! By the way, do you know why they want you to wait the whole 2 weeks before testing? Does implanting happen slower with IVF? Usually people can start getting BFPs on DPO 11-13, if not on DPO 10, and given that your embryos were already 5 days old when put back, that would suggest you could start testing on days 6+ after transfer?


----------



## Driving280

As for me, 18 weeks today!! Yay! I had a scare last night - I woke up with linens totally soaked and thought at first my water had broken prematurely! Fortunately, nothing serious - I sometimes get really bad night sweats (no reason, I've been checked out) and soak through the linens. Hadn't had one for a while, whew... Still googled PPROM this morning.


----------



## garfie

Fingers crossed Sis - still stalking ladies:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## kfs1

Moni - thinking of you today. :)

Sis - any news?

Terri - yay for the temp jump. 2 more days until you test, right! 

Driving - wow! 18 weeks! :) So sorry that you had that scare last night. Glad to hear things are OK!

Hi Garfie!

No news here. Boring over at my end.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-HA!!HA!! You sound like me. Womp womp. hee hee.

Driving-Oh that does sound really scary, but glad everything is ok. Hopefully you won't have another scare like that..summer is almost over so hopefully you won't be so hot. 

I read why they make you wait, but I really think it just has to do with the emotion affects of it all. 1) You may still have the trigger showing up, 2) the test that you take may not have the right concentration, so say you have 30IU of hcg in your system but your test is for 50IU, you're going to get a negative when if you wait two more days, you'll have enough, so you think you're not prego, you drink your bottle of tequila and now you're not prego. and 3) I think they just want you to "relax" during this time. *rolling eyes*

garfie- :wave: 

I'm home early today and watching baseball and cooking cornbread. I made poblano and cheese cornbread. I have now waited 5 minutes so I can go eat a slice. hee hee. I watched Guy fieri on Guy's Big Bite and he and his son made it and it looked good. Since I have found a new love in polenta, I now have cornmeal sitting around. Yum yum...

Ok Sis..it's getting late. Please check in.


----------



## Sis4Us

My HCG went down to 136 :cry: I don't understand why??? 

This is so not fair!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh Sis, I'm so sorry to hear this. It's just bullshit and it's not fair. I'm just so sorry. <3


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - I'm sorry and you are right - it's not fair :-( :hug:

Much love to everyone else I am so swamped in Chicago with this run/conference I can barely keep up... 
Please pray no rthunderstorms tomorrow morning in Chicago from 540-7...Or my race is cancelled 
More later chicas!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I am so sorry. I don't understand it either!! At this point somebody has to be able to do further investigation. This is, I think, the third time!! I wish I had something better to say. Love ya! :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Sis - I have no words. I'm just so so sorry for you. I hope your doctors can do some investigating to finally get to the bottom of this!! Much love and hugs. :(


----------



## Radkat

Sis - I'm so so sorry. It's definitely not fair. I hope someone can give you some answers. Big :hugs:

GL Moni!


----------



## VJean

I'm so sorry Sis! I was checking in, hoping for better news from you. You're right, it isn't fair. Feel free to be as pissed off as you want to be! :hugs: I'm really hoping your Drs can do something for you!

Terri, :test::coffee:

Moni, FX'd! 

Wish, good luck! I hope your race goes as planned and the weather is beautiful for you!

Driving, 18 weeks already? It's flying by!

Katie, welcome to team :blue:! I love the names you are considering....although I was secretly hoping you would have a Hadley. It's the best name ever. :haha: I hope your DD wasn't too disappointed. My Bigs ( the boys) weren't thrilled when we found out we were having our DD, but they LOVE her now, and it's so awesome to watch them together. They were happier that this baby is a boy thou. 

Thanks for all the encouragement ladies. Dealing with GD on vacation has been a real pain, especially when you are traveling with people that pay no attention to the fact that I need to eat at certain times, and only eat certain things. The past few days I've been making myself dinner a few hours before everyone else and it has helped my numbers, but I'll be glad to get home tomorrow.

And after spending a week with the inlaws, I have decided that I don't want my MIL to come when I have the baby. I'm not sure how serious DH is taking me, and it puts him in a terrible spot. I'll probably have to suck it up and let her come, but it is already giving me anxiety! Luckily I have about 8 more weeks to figure out what I'm going to do.....

Hope you all are enjoying your weekend!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-Hopefully you won't have thunderstorms early in the morning, but the runners have trained, and they are ready to go rain or shine. I'll keep my fingers crossed that you just have overcast skies at the most early in the day. :icecream:

VJean-Why don't you want your MIL to come visit? A week is too much time spent with her? I'm glad you'll be home tomorrow and you can get back on your proper eating schedule. I just had to walk my MIL through booking a train ticket to Bmore. I invited her to the I Love Lucy show in October. I had to walk her through every step...what time do you want to leave your house...how long do you want to stay here....what time do you want to go home? She is SO dependent. :dohh: If I asked my mom, she would make the arrangements, and then let me know what she booked and that would be the end of it. I guess that's what dealing with in-laws is all about, but it sure can be frustrating. I'm relieved that she's leaving the morning after the show. :thumbup:


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis-*hugs* I'm so sorry I can't believe you have to go through this again! 

Wow everyone's pregnancy is flying by! I can't believe how far along everyone is! 
Vjean-I hear you on MILs! Mine makes everything about her so I would never have her in the delivery room.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well DH is taking his vitamins Again and I'm trying to stay healthy and fertile so we can TTC right after ;)

I was Afraid of this PG from the beginning it played out exactly like my 1st loss w faint test but I got excited when my numbers doubled and reached 258 :(
We did it w no help B4 and only BD 3 times we can do this!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Grrrr! I had this long thing typed up, and then our stupid computer decided to freeze up and I lost everything! I couldn't even highlight and copy so I could paste again later.

Anyway, not going to try to remember it all, sorry. But, at least wanted to say a few things:

Sis ~ I'm so very sorry! Huge, big :hugs: for you! I hope they can figure out why this keeps happening.

Terri ~ FX for your testing in a couple days! :thumbup:

The girls had a good first week of school. I had also typed out this long story about how #3 wasn't allowed off the bus today, and how #2 RAN home crying to tell me that her sister was still on the bus. Once I was reunited with #3, she was crying and held me tight. She was scared and thought she wasn't going to see us again. Ugh! Hopefully Monday goes well getting off the bus. This is so much shorter than I had typed before, but need to get to bed. Have my 7:30 am follicle scan tomorrow!


----------



## Smiles013

Sis....BIG BIG :hugs:. I was hoping when I checked back you would have better news. I'm really sorry and I hope that the Dr's can get to the root of why this keeps happening. 

VJean....glad you'll be back home and can get back on schedule. As far as your MIL....how long is she planning to stay with you after the baby is born? 

Wish....FX for clear skies for your race. 

Terri...FX for your upcoming testing.


----------



## garfie

Sis - MASSIVE :hugs: to you I'm so sorry hun - life can be so [email protected]@t sometimes.

Will you have some testing done now?

Terri - FX when you test lady

Hi to everyone else - still stalking ladies - if you want to know what I've been upto stalk my journal:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

Momof3- hope your scan goes well this morning. Grow follies, grow!!

Sis-sounds like you're ready to try again. I hope this time is the charm. :)

Blues-I'm always so jealous of your charts even if they aren't necessarily BFP charts, but they make me hopeful every time. I hope this is it for you. 

I'm feeling defeatist today. I'm thinking that I'm definitely not pregnant. I know, I know, I wouldn't feel anything this early, but I'm telling you guys, absolutely nothing is going on. I'm over it. I don't even know if I want to try this again or not. I do, but I don't. It's such a long process from start to finish and then you have to wait and wait for nothing. ERose, I'm not sure how you were able to cope with this so easily, but I guess you were happy that you had frosties. For me, I'll have to do everything all over again. Well, I'm just rambling now so I guess I'll find something productive to do today before the party tonight. *sigh*

Wish-have fun!!! The big day is finally here. My weather app says cloudy skies until this afternoon, so you should be good!


----------



## kfs1

Vjean - what happened to make you not want your MIL around? Ugh. Sometimes family can make things so stressful!!!

Wish - good luck today twinnie!!!!

Blues - I agree with Terri. Your chart's looking nice. How are you feeling about this cycle?

Garfie - just read your latest journal entries. You poor thing. Did the Dr. ever confirm what was going on?

Sis - how are you doing today? Do you think your doctor will perform more tests on you asap to try to determine why this keeps happening?

Momof3: why on earth wouldn't they let your daughter off the bus?!?!?

Hi Smiles! How are you feeling?

Terri - ugh. I'm so sorry that you're not feeling positive today and I totally understand your conflicting feelings about trying again. Totally stressful and draining. BUT I personally am still HOH for you. I always hear that many people don't have any symptoms when it's so early so I'm not counting you out yet!!! Treat yourself to something today! That's an order. :)

Hi everyone else.

Once again, boring temps. I don't think I'll get my crosshairs from FF but I'm thinking that I O'd on CD 9. What do you ladies think? Anyway, starting evil P today.


----------



## Smiles013

Hi Kfs.....I'm feeling okay. Lots of aches and pains and just waiting for him or her to make her debut. Lol

Terri...I'm gonna allow you to have a little pity party but only for a short time, I want you back on the positivity train ASAP girl! I can only imagine how stressful the whole IVF process is and it wasn't until "meeting" you ladies did I get a glimpse into that world and I commend you all for your determination and strength. You've come all this way and I won't let you be deterred. :nope: :hugs: Your BFP is right there!

Sis....glad to hear you and hubs are already planning ahead.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Smiles ~ When the time comes, I hope you have a smooth labor and delivery! :flower:

Terri ~ I'm sorry you are feeling defeatist. I'm still hoping that those feelings are wrong, and you'll be getting your BFP here soon! Maybe I missed something since I missed about a week, it's so hard for me to get on here consistently, but I thought you were going to freeze 3 embies, and 3 were put in.

kfs ~ You think you O'ed already? I thought you were doing another IUI this cycle, and I believe it was you that was just one CD ahead of me. DD not getting off the bus reason was part of the long story that I was just too tired to retype after everything froze, and I lost it. In our county, K and 1st wear a tag home with a number. A parent has to meet the bus and have the matching number card for the child to be able to get off the bus. OR you can choose a 4th or 5th grade designee to get the child off the bus w/o the parent having to be there. The 4th or 5th grader just has to possess a card with the matching number and show it to the driver, then the k/1st grader can get off with the older sibling, no parent having to be there. The driver asked #2 what grade she was in, she said 4th. And even though she had the card to get her sister off, the driver said she had to be a 5th grader and would not let my 1st grader get off with her since I wasn't there. He told #2 to go home and tell mom to pick her up at school. He was going to take her back after he dropped off all the other kids. I get to the office and explain what happened, and they get upset because the driver had it wrong and said that he should have let #3 get off with #2 since she is a 4th grader. 5 minutes later, the driver walks into the office with #3. The office explains to him that it's fifth grade AND FOURTH grade that can get a child off the bus. Hopefully this never happens again! There were tears all over the place.

AFM ~ Had my scan this am. On the left side I had one 18 mm, and one 11 mm. I think there *may* have been a few other smaller. On the right side, I had six 10 mm. So, looks like only one shot. No chance of twins. Only one mature sized follie, even though there were many. I'm supposed to give myself the shot Sunday night at 10 pm, and go in for my IUI on Tuesday am. Is the shot supposed to be refrigerated? They never said to, but the label says "refrigerate." Just wanted to make sure that's right from others that have done the trigger shots before. I didn't notice the label until after I left, so didn't get to ask.


----------



## Sis4Us

They have ran all the testing they can as far s I know my nurse just said to make an Apt w my Dr to talk yea I did that last time and got NO WHERE!!! :nope:

I'm so frustrated w them it's not even funny that's why we where just trying on our own I got a BFP and they still didn't help :shrug:

And this AM my temp took a jump to a norm PG temp WTF why is life so cruel!! :(

Terri :hugs: u r not out until the :witch: flies!!


----------



## terripeachy

Momof3-I think the Ovidrel shot says it can be refrigerated, but then it says for best results to let it warm to room temperature prior to injection. I left mine out, and I didn't have any after affects except bloating..hee hee. I don't think that was a result of refrigerated/room temperature, though. Your follie size sounds great though! Woohoo...they are going to let them all grow a little bit too, so even better. 

Sorry about the bus mishap...I guess they have to do what they think is best for the child. I can't imagine the driver thinking that the older sister was lying about that being her younger sister. Especially with everyone crying about it. I guess he didn't want to get fired though. It's the first day...maybe he's new as well. I hope everything is better on Monday. I was a walker until high school, and then I had to almost beat up a kid that was mean to me on my first week on the bus. :rofl: I stopped at tripping him in front of his friends. Good times...

Sis-Yeah, things are crazy..maybe you should stop temping...? I don't know what to tell you except I'm disappointed with your doctor as well.

Oh girls, big news. Lillian is going to be born today. I just checked on my wildflower plant/seedlings and I thought sure I had killed it because nothing was growing, and this morning I see the first green leaf popping out of the dirt. It's official. Today is Lil's birthday!!! ttcinseattle probably went into labor last night and today is the day. I'm actually really excited to see if my prediction comes through. HA!

And finally, I guess I just needed a boo hoo moment this morning. Thanks for bearing with me.


----------



## Driving280

Sis, I am so sorry. I wish it were better news. I have gone through 3 of these, 2 after 7 weeks and one earlier. I have to say, the only positive thing about the earlier MC was that the HcG went down to 0 within a few days rather than having to take test for a month while it got down from 28000.... I was just so ready to try again. We also had everything checked out, including karyotype, and were normal. But, they asked for DH sperm sample and found some white blood cells. Sure enough, we got PG with this one right after he completed his course of antibiotics... Maybe a coincidence, maybe not.

Terri, *hug*. I was so certain that I was not pregnant with this one at DPO 10 that I had two mimosas. The next day I got my first faint BFP...


----------



## terripeachy

Driving-thanks. I think I will have a glass of wine tonight anyway. I think I just need to take some sort of edge off and that will do it. 

Momof3-I thought I would have three to freeze but none of them made it. I didn't have any to freeze. :cry: I could definitely go through this process again. It wasn't that bad, it's just long and the wait is terrible.


----------



## ttcinseattle

Terri! Here I am catching up with the thread because I'm a little behind and getting ready to catch you all up on us, and I see your post - you are almost psychic!! Lillian was born yesterday in the wee wee hours and is currently in her bassinet next to me making little pug puppy noises :) We won't be twins with Smiles after all! Everything went very well, such a quick second labor! I'll stop short at calling it easy ;) Quick labors don't feel good (as I'm sure your sister could attest to from the floor of the hospital waiting room) but not such a bad deal getting it over with and then having baby in your arms! 

We are exhausted, but very very happy. 

I think that leaf must be the start of someone blooming in you...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 61.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MomOf3Girls

TTC ~ Congrats on the birth of little Lillian! So glad to hear that your labor went quickly. :happydance: Rest up, Momma.


----------



## Smiles013

Awwwww......TTC, she's adorable! Glad Lillian finally made her debut! :happydance: Now she sees it's not so bad on the outside after all. Lol. Welcome to the world Lillian now be a good girl for your mommy so she can get a little rest.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh, so close!! hee hee. Maybe it will be a lucky bloom for me [-o&lt; although now I realize it might be a weed!! HA!!HA!! It looks pretty though.

CONGRATULATIONS!!! She is so beautiful, and I'm so happy you had a fairly easy labor. Welcome to the world, Lillian!!


----------



## Radkat

Seattle! Congrats on Lillian's arrival. What a sweetie. Try to get some rest.

Terri - I'm sorry that you aren't feeling confident in this pregnancy. I had moved on from this one too, then a few days later I got a BFP. I think that new growth was for you.

VJean - hope you can work things out re: MIL. Tough situation.

Hi to everyone else. :hi:


----------



## Radkat

Oh and Sis, it sounds like you have a good plan for moving forward. I'm annoyed with your dr as well. Any possibility of switching?


----------



## Mischief

Congrats Seattle, and WELCOME, LILLIAN!!!

Terri, have you tested??? I have been thinking about and praying for you and Sis constantly this last week!

Sis, I'm so sorry!!! :hugs: If you're going to switch docs, come see mine! She has an office in The Woodlands that's super easy to get to and I LOVE LOVE LOVE her AND her staff! Good people!

Sorry I can't catch up with all I've missed, y'all! We had Meet the Teacher last night (I can't have my own (yet!), so God has given me 24 sweet little ones to care for and educate instead!) and the first day of school is Monday... I'm SWAMPED!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Lil Lillian!!!! :) She is so sweet!!!

Thanks mischief I liked my Dr in the beginning but not so much anymore so I might take u up on that although I've been looking for a Recurrent MC Dr here cuz that seems more my issue!!


----------



## nessaw

Congrats ttc. She's gorgeous. 

Sis big hugs.x

Katie how lovely for a boy.

Terri keeping everything crossed.

Hi to everyone.x


----------



## felcity 45

Massive congratulations TTC, Lillian is beautiful :flower:

Keep popping on Terri to see if you've tested yet :winkwink: Fx'd for you
I would have done so many by now :haha:

Sis I really admire your positive attitude, still keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Hi to everyone else :wave:


----------



## terripeachy

The verdict is in and I got a BFN. My temperature was 98.0 this morning, so I kind of expected it. Last night at the party, I was just cramping, cramping. I think AF is trying to show up, but my meds aren't letting her so I will just feel crampy for the next couple days.

I'm going on a moto. ride this morning, with two of my girlfriends, so it'll be a nice way to keep my mind off things (when we're stopped for lunch). hee hee.

I'm disappointed, but what can you do? I may test again Wednesday morning just to make sure it's negative and that will be the end of that. :hugs: to myself.


----------



## Mischief

terripeachy said:


> The verdict is in and I got a BFN. My temperature was 98.0 this morning, so I kind of expected it. Last night at the party, I was just cramping, cramping. I think AF is trying to show up, but my meds aren't letting her so I will just feel crampy for the next couple days.
> 
> I'm going on a moto. ride this morning, with two of my girlfriends, so it'll be a nice way to keep my mind off things (when we're stopped for lunch). hee hee.
> 
> I'm disappointed, but what can you do? I may test again Wednesday morning just to make sure it's negative and that will be the end of that. :hugs: to myself.

I'm so sorry, Terri! :(


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I'm so surprised - I really thought this was it for you. :( :( huuuuuge hugs. I hope you're able to take your mind off of everything with your girlfriends today.


----------



## kfs1

Ttc - congratulations! Lillian is too adorable.


----------



## kfs1

kfs ~ You think you O'ed already? I thought you were doing another IUI this cycle said:

> I had my IUI already. I was on clomid CD 3-7 and went in for my scan on CD 9 and I had one large follie at 26mm and my LH levels were already rising so I didn't have to trigger and they performed the IUI on CD 10. Sounds like you'll be right behind me! :)


----------



## Mischief

kfs1 said:


> I had my IUI already. I was on clomid CD 3-7 and went in for my scan on CD 9 and I had one large follie at 26mm and my LH levels were already rising so I didn't have to trigger and they performed the IUI on CD 10. Sounds like you'll be right behind me! :)

Wow! CD 9 an 26mm already! That's awesome! Fingers crossed for you!!!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri Big Big:hugs: hope u get a surprise on WED!!!


----------



## Driving280

Terri, I am so sorry... *hug* I really thought you would have success. Hope you still get good news, but I understand that you feel the likelihood is slim. Take your mind off of it and have fun!

If you decide to do it again, all I can say is that look carefully at your clinic's sart scores for your age group. They differ enormously between clinics especially at the "older" end of the spectrum. My friend switched from a clinic after two failures to another one with much higher scores and got pregnant at her third try.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I think the depression is setting in today I'm :cry: :cry: and chewing DH a new one!! My positive outlook has turn to anger and hurt!! :nope:

I'm still taking my P until my next beta I didn't want to start bleeding and dealing w that and back to school 

I also sent a email to my nurse to get my beta Tom after I drop of DS2 and told her I want my NK cells tested!!
I also asked for my paperwork as I think it's time to move Drs yet again!!
Mischief I will be seeing u perhaps ;)

Ok I Tried to fix my chart so u could click it again and I messed it up plz help its been soooo long since I've done it?!??!


----------



## moni77

Sorry sis. I think it is a good idea to switch doctors. 

Terri do you go in for a beta, our just the hpts? 

Lillian is beautiful, congrats! 

AFM- I am PUPO but unfortunately it is not promising. 2 of the embryos had arrested Friday morning before the transfer and the one that was left was still abouta day from becoming a blastocyst. They went thru with the transfer but the doc only gives usa 20% chance of it surviving. Trying to stay hopeful but it is hard. The doc gave us a picture though which is cool!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry u didn't get better results Moni but I will HOH for Ur Lil Bean!!! :hugs:


----------



## moni77

Terri, I know the thought of going thru the entire process again is rough and we would prob need to take done time off to save the moneyagain Weare trying notto cut into our savings. The doc was nut able to really talk to us on Friday so if this doesn't work wewill make an appointment and seeif it is evena possibility to try again.


----------



## nessaw

Terri sorry for bfn. Holding on til wed for you.x
Moni keeping everything crossed.
Sis hugs.xx
Hi to all.x


----------



## Blueshoney

Lillian is so beautiful!!!! Congratulations Mama! 

Terri-*hugs* I'm so sorry about the BFN. You had such a beautiful chart! 

Moni-Keeping my fingers crossed that your embie sticks! 

AFM-I had a temp dip today so I expect AF will be coming. TTC is really starting to mess with me emotionally. :cry: Well my dr's appt to go over my results is on Tuesday. Hopefully its not all terrible.


----------



## Radkat

Terri - I'm really sorry about the BFN. Hope the ride takes your mind off things. :hugs:

Sis - Sounds like a good idea to switch drs. I'm hoping the next one can help you out.

Moni- I hope your embie snuggles in and beats the odds. 

Blues - Sorry for the temp dip. TTC is a cruel beast at times. Hope your test results go well. Hang in there, sweetie.


----------



## Wish4another1

Hello my friends... its been awhile...

Terri - I have to say I LOVE you new picture... I have never seen a woman look so damn good and happy with no hair!!! I am jealous... I don't look that good with hair!!!:haha:
and on a more serious note - I am sorry about your BFN :hugs: I struggle so much with why its so hard for us... :growlmad: there are no more deserving women than the ladies on this board... and especially you!!!! just know that I am talking to my friend Jesus about you and praying that he will give you that special little baby at just the right time... I am hoping the right time is NOW....
much love to you my friend...

Sis - :hug: I am so sorry about your HCG dropping... again this crap isn't fair... I am glad to hear your DH is taking his vitamins again... I just keep believing there is a sweet little girl in your future... :hugs2:

Blues - I am sorry for your temp drop - you know seeing that temp drop just pisses me off... then I contemplate not temping but then I want to know... I am keeping my FX for your Dr's appointment that it is not bad... 

Moni - ugh about those two embies that didn't make it :( but I am HOH for your one remaining embie that all is ok and you will get double lines soon!!! :happydance: HOH for you too!!!

kfs - hi twinnie... I am HOH for your IUI this time - you won't have to do IVF at all... you had a great size follie FX FX 

:Hi: to everyone else... I am sneaking on here to say hi so I can't go back a bunch of pages... know that I am reading and trying to keep up

AFM: I might miss O this month... I am CD 8 today and I am not getting home till Tuesday... not looking good for me this cycle... I am trying really hard to not be sad... it is what it is... I am not taking any supplements either - trying to clear everything out and start over next time... my DH is really stressing at work over his new boss (new boss is a d*ck) - so probably would be hard pressed to get any :sex: anyway... :nope:

the race is over - my after action review is done and equipment returned to all rightful owners :happydance::happydance::happydance:
no rain - but it was so foggy that you couldn't see the lake from the lake front path :cry: that sucked...but I was happy with no rain... I received complaints within 2 hours of the race being done... there were "several" women unhappy that I did not get women shirts and men shirts...I just got unisex shirts...:shrug: can't make everyone happy...

I am tired and ready to go home - BUT I did eat at the best German restaurant last night and tonight we are headed to the Navy Pier... 

Love you girls - talk later!!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Oh, Terri, I'm so sorry about the bfn. :hugs: I was so pulling out hope for you. Hopefully it's just taking it's time, and you'll get a miracle on Wednesday.

kfs ~ Wow, that's awesome that you had a follie that big already. Did you have good sperm counts at the IUI?

Sis ~ I'm so sorry you are depressed. :hugs: I wish I knew what to say other than I'm so sorry. It's so not fair, all that you have been through. :hugs:

moni ~ Even with the slim chance, I hope you get your miracle this cycle. Sending positive thoughts your way.

Blues ~ I hope your Dr appointment goes well, and he has good news for you! Sorry about the dip. :hugs:

So so scared of triggering tonight. I've never given myself a shot before (other than pricking my fingers when I had GD with #2). And, DH isn't exactly experienced with giving shots if I have him give it either. I feel so much better when I get poked at a dr office by an experienced person!


----------



## terripeachy

Momof3-Focus, focus. Just pinch your stomach and do it. From my experiences, the Ovidrel stung just a bit, but nothing unbearable. And some people recommend icing the area prior to giving the shot. I didn't do that, but it may make you feel better. Oh, and push the plunger slowly. It's really not bad at all. You can do it! I mean, you have to anyway! hee hee. 

Wish-Thanks..I also wonder why this is so hard. WHY?!!!! I mean, everything was set up perfectly, BUT, I guess there is a reason in God's plan that didn't allow it to happen, and I just don't know what it is, and probably will never know. *sigh* Glad your race went well! There are always complainers. Oh..the Orioles played the Cubs on Saturday and it was SO foggy, and then there was a long rain delay, so glad the race happened before the game/rain. <3

Radkat-Thanks..my ride was a lot of fun. I'm ready to get started again on Round 2. I didn't tell my hubs that I tested today. I was a crying mess yesterday, and he said "We'll know Wednesday...don't worry." I know I'm going to be a crying mess again on Wednesday when I tell him because he'll be sad like I was on Saturday.

Blues-I totally hear you. It does take an emotional toll. Time after time after time. What else can you do, ya know? Which doctor are you going to see on Tuesday? The RE? I'm sure your results will be fine....which sucks because "unexplained" is a pain, but from what I see from your charts, everything looks REALLY good. Sorry you're feeling bad. :hugs:

Moni-I think this one embie will surprise you. Are you taking progesterone shots/suppositories? Are you going to test at home? Oh, I meant to tell you that I still have to go in to get bloodwork on Wednesday.

Sis-:hugs: I'm still feeling so sad for you. This Vegas baby was supposed to be it! Again, why why???!! Why us?


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Thanks, Terri! Well, it's done. Soooo glad that is over with. DH ended up giving me the shot. I did the stomach pinching and looked away. lol He let me know when to let go of the pinch. I ended up barely feeling it. 35.5 hours from now I'll be in the office getting my IUI done. :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

GL Momof3!!!!

Terri it really does Sux big hairy booboos!!! :nope:I started having brown discharge after our last day of summer pool side so I'm sure Tom will be worse but I will be closer to that sticky bean!! ;) hey at least u have a nice Tan just wish I didn't gain 7lbs I always bloat so bad when having a miscarriage :nope:

I will start my youth serum as I think it helped me get a fast BFP last time as soon as my numbers come back I've been researching that it helps egg quality but it's not FDA Approved Shh!!

Also I asked Confuzion for a Siggy for us Oldies hope she comes thru again ;)


----------



## Smiles013

Terri....I refuse to say I'm sorry until it's a definite on the BFN...when AF shows. I've still got my fingers crossed for you. 

Moni....a 20% chance may seem low but it's still a chance so I've got my FX and positive vibes going out for you

Sis....so sorry you're feeling depressed but it's understandable. I really hope you're able to get answers as to why :hugs:

Wish....screw the complainers! Everyone is a critic until they're the ones who have to do something. Hope you get a chance to baby dance this cycle with everything going on and sorry about your DH's dickish boss. I had a boss who was a total ass years ago and he was allergic to hazelnut. He called a meeting with me and right before I went to the meeting I went to the cafe to get a cup of hazelnut coffee....black! And I don't even drink coffee. Well while he was talking and being an ass I opened the coffee and just started to blow it like I was cooling it off which blew the aroma right in his direction! After a couple minutes he started coughing and then asked " is that hazelnut?" I said "'yes...yes it is". He said " oh...I'm severely allergic to hazelnut, i can feel my throat tightening" I said " oh I had no idea, do you want to meet another time since my coffee is bothering you?" Needless to say the meeting was over and from that point on I kept a cup if hazelnut coffee at my desk that I never drank :haha: I found out he was allergic through another co-worker who found out in passing through a convo with him. I'm terrible I know. Lol.


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-That story is hilarious! He must have been severely allergic, but that is so funny that you did that. I love that you were ready with your response too. HA!!HA!!

Wish-You never know...maybe you won't ovulate too too early and you can get home just in time. fxfx

Sis-Sorry for the bloat, but yes, every day is one day closer. I feel the same way as you do. Don't forget to call the new doctor today. There may be a waiting list or something. And a nice signature picture for us would be fun. I'm supposed to have a busy day at work so not sure how much I can play today. Boooo....have a great one, all. <3


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm going to be busy today too!!! First Day of school then to get my dropping beta :( what's the point really!!! :nope:

Oh and my FF doesn't look like that Terri I guess cuz I'm on a App :shrug: hopefully I can figure it out! 

Happy Monday All!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-You might have to do it from your computer. *shrug* I know you'll be able to figure it out.


----------



## kfs1

Moni - I'm still HOH for you but I'm sorry that things didn't go exactly as you planned. I really hope that little bean is a fighter and that you get your BFP this month!!! You, Terri, and eRose are all so amazing for going through the IVF process in the first place. You all HAVE to get your BFPs!!! It's just not fair.

Sis - I'm still so, so sad for you but good for you for being proactive about testing and switching doctors. You obviously are able to get pregnant but there has to be something more to the story that's causing the early miscarriages. Anyway, biiiiig hugs from me.

Blues - Booo. I hope that temp shoots back up again for you.

Mischief - Your chart's looking fan-freakintabulous. How are you feeling? Are you going to hold off until your beta or will yoy POAS? No pressure from me though! :)

Wish - So happy that the 5K is over and it was a success. I'm sorry that it was foggy. Also, don't worry about those women - people can be such complainers - I mean, a shirt's a shirt! I hope you're able to make it home to get at least one BD session in on time. I'm sorry that your DHs boss is a d*ck. That really sucks!!!

Momof3 - Happy to hear that you made it through your shot OK!! I am SUCH a baby when it comes to that stuff. I made my husband do the trigger my last IUI and I was a complete lunatic - screaming, laughing, and crying all at the same time. But once he finally pierced my skin, it seriously did not hurt me AT ALL. Woohoo - one more day until your IUI! :)

To answer your question about my DHs numbers, he has known motility issues, which his urologist thinks are caused by a varicocele. But as far as this past IUI, my RE doesn't actually measure the counts (it's a really small office) but she said the number seemed to improve - her exact words were "plenty of sperm" and that some of them were moving fast in a forward direction. So, it's definitely an improvement from the last IUI. He's been taking Fertilaid so I wonder if that has had any effect...? Who knows.

Terri - I see that your temps are back up a bit again. Man - I hope that you get some good results on Wednesday!!! 

Smiles - Love that story about your old boss! Too funny.

Nothing new on the TTC front to report. Just bored in my TWW. I'm only working 3 days this week which is nice. Taking 1 day off to help my DH set up his new classroom and another day for his knee surgery. My friend's having a BBQ this weekend and a lot of friends are going who I haven't seen in a while so I'm super-excited about that. It's crazy how time goes so fast as you get older - I feel like I never see anyone anymore!


----------



## moni77

terripeachy said:


> Moni-I think this one embie will surprise you. Are you taking progesterone shots/suppositories? Are you going to test at home? Oh, I meant to tell you that I still have to go in to get bloodwork on Wednesday.

Thanks everyone!! 

Terri - yes I am on the progesterone shots - 1.5 inch needle into my butt - they seem to be getting worse as I continue to do them - I am guessing the area is getting extra sensitive. This morning just after hubby stuck me - our cat decided he wanted some attention and tried to jump up to the table I was leaning on - missed and grabbed into my other thigh - hubby didn't miss a beat! The pain from the cat claws overpowered the shot today - but I don't think I want a repeat performance. :haha:

Since I am waiting until Tues to go in for the beta, I am going to test at home on Monday - it is hubby's twin brothers and his nieces' bday - so I am hoping that gives us some positive vibes. I figure since my embie is already a late bloomer I shouldn't test earlier than that. 

I wasn't supposed to come on today until I got a lot of work done - I "worked from home" a few days last week and needless to say I have a a lot of catching up to do! See you all tomorrow (maybe!) :dohh:


----------



## Radkat

Wish - I'm glad your race is over and it sounds like it was a success, despite some complainers. There are always complainers. People get so worked up about the race shirt. It's like that's why they do the race is to wear the shirt after to show off or something. :haha: Hope O holds off and you can get a BD session in. Fx.

Momof3 - Great job on getting through the trigger. I hope it pays off! 

Terri - I know this is a really hard time, but I think it's great that you're ready to move on to the next round. Nothing worth having comes easily (despite those 25 year olds getting pregnant every time they look at a guy.)

Sis - I'm intrigued by your youth serum. I have this image of you going to a back alley apothecary or something. Do tell!

Smiles - I love your story about your crappy boss. I'll bet people were so happy you brought that coffee. I'll bet he wasn't that allergic, just was a bit dramatic. 

Kfs - I'm glad that DH's numbers were better. That's definitely good news. Your chart looks lovely, BTW. Have fun at your BBQ this weekend.

Moni - Your date for testing sounds like a good sign. I'm a big fan of positive vibes. We'll all be sending some your way.:thumbup:

Count me in on the busy work week. Finish evaluations and doing 10 hours of training that's do by Friday. Ugh.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my HCG is down to 52 so it won't be long now :cry:

On a brighter note I fixed my chart so click away!! ;)


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all- I've missed you! I've missed so much, I don't know when I'll catch up, but I've taken this week off work (and the following week) for the move, so hopefully I'll have some BnB breaks in between packing. I was teaching on a 3 week long online project too which ended Fri, so hopefully I'll feel like I have some more free time now.

I had to pop in and see if terri had tested yet- sorry about the BFN!

Sorry about your news too, Sis,

Good luck to everyone else- I'll try to catch up more tomorrow! We've been in Edinburgh for the weekend and up late every night the past few nights so I'm probably going to bed soon. I'm just waiting to ovulate and it will probably still be another week or so. I'm hoping we'll get the referral soon and this will be my last natural cycle. We started BDing this morning though- on my friend's floor since we were staying in her guest room on an air bed!


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Sis...I hate that your hcg has dropped so much. This is the worst. :hugs:

Fezzle-Good to see you! We're not going anywhere, so catch up when you can.

AFM-Just laying low tonight. Had a long day at work and then went out for wings with a coworker, then I came home and watched the Os win 9-1. Go Orioles!! And soon I have to start figuring out my fantasy draft. Lots going on this week.


----------



## kfs1

Sis - I'm so sorry for the HCG drop. :hugs: I only hope things move fast for you so you can get started with that new doctor!!

Terri - Wait - is your appt today or tomorrow for your bloods? I'm still HOH for you. Love you lady.

Rad - 15 weeks! How have you been feeling?

Fezzle - Good for you for BDing on your friend's floor! Anything to get that BDing in, right??? :) :thumbup:

Nothing to report. I'm just a ball of boring this week. :)


----------



## terripeachy

HA!!HA!! [email protected] ball of boring. That's how I felt last week, and this week too, now that the party is over the BFNs have been had..hee hee. There's just not a lot going on.

I did email the nurse and doctor asking what the next step is, but I didn't want to be all debbie downer to them. Maybe they have high hopes for me, maybe not, but my Type A personality makes me want to KNOW what's next and what I need to do should I find out bad news tomorrow. Tomorrow I will be dreading it though, I just know it. I'm definitely giving them my cell phone #, and if they call my work I'm not answering (even if I am at my desk).

That's the latest. I hope everyone is enjoying their last week or two of summer. :) Make the most of it!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Oh sis, I'm sorry about the beta yesterday. Huge :hugs:!

Terri ~ Yay, Orioles! Ya know, my dad was the Project Manager for Camden Yards while it was being built. We even went to the very first game, April 6, 1992. I was in the 9th grade, and it was a school day, but my parents let us skip school to support dad. lol I grew up/lived in Ft. Washington, MD for 12 years.

Well, IUI is done and went well! Now it's just wait. We had 3.8 million active, moving sperm post-wash. Seems really low to me, but the Dr was very positive about it and said that they like to see anywhere between 3-10 mil post-wash, and we had near 4 mil. He seemed to think it was a good amount. They had me slightly lean to my left side afterwards since that's the side with the one big follie I had on Saturday. They told me to test on September 9th. After it dawned on me what the date was, I started tearing up a little. This September 9th it'll be 15 years ago when I met DH and he asked me out on our first date. :flower:


----------



## VJean

Terri, Im sorry you are feeling down, but I refuse to give up on you yet! Im like you though.Id much rather be prepared for the bad news. Im curious to know what yalls next step will be. I hate that you dont have any frozen embies, but if anyone is capable of going thru it all again, its you!

Sis, Im not going to be sad for you that your HCG is dropping.that makes you one day closer to your sticky baby! I do hate that you are going thru this, and I want so much for this to work out for you!

Momof3, Yay! Take it easy today and let those :spermy: find their prize!

Kfs1, Im getting excited for you as your test day gets closer! Are you an early tester? 

Radkat, Nice to hear from you! 15 week already?!? Are you feeling the baby yet?

TCC, Lillian is beautiful! Makes me anxious for my little one!

Moni, Sorry the transfer didnt go as planned I hope that one baby is a strong one! Dont give up hope yet!

Blues, hope you get good news at your appointment today!

Wish, glad you survived your race, and dont even pay any attention to those complainers! Some people just arent happy if they dont have anything to complain about! Hope you got your BDing in!

Mischief, your chart is looking good! When are you going to test?


----------



## VJean

Ladies,

Thanks for all the support with my MIL.Im glad to know Im not the only one!

According to her, I am particular, because I dont agree with some of the things she does. I tried to bite my tongue, but when my child was in danger I had to step in. Then she argued with me over everything I said regarding Haddie. Here are a few examples.feel free to tell me if I am over reacting!! (hormones tend to make things seem worse than they are! ) :haha:

- She was teaching Haddie how to slide down a stair rail in the shopping area, granted, it was 3 feet off the ground right where she was standing. I asked her to please stop showing her how to slide down the rail, to which my MIL replies that Haddie cant get up there by herself. So I had to point out that the stone wall I was sitting on was 2 feet tall, and Haddie could easily get on the railing. On the other side of the railing was a 6 foot drop! My 1 year old cant tell the difference between a safe railing and an unsafe railing!

- We took Haddie horseback riding and my MIL was letting her swing on the corral gates that were only held closed by a loose rope knot. My DH asked her to please dont let Haddie swing the gates, because she could easily fit thru them (into a corral with 30 horses!). My MIL said he cant hurt it, so I told her that she can fit thru the opening, but aside from that it is just rude to let your child do that to someone elses property. She got pissed and said that we must think she is a terrible parent and its surprising that her kids survived. Whatever. 

There were multiple instances like these! 

I cant stand her kitchen habits. She cooks/prepared everything with her hands, even when you dont need to, and constantly eats off the utinsles when she is cooking. It just grosses me out but this really annoyed me: 

- After dinner she was loading the dishwasher, and I had brought plastic toddler dishes for Haddie. I noticed that MIL was washing Haddies dishes (a bowl and a fork) with a bathroom wash cloth that had been in the sink for 4 days! I asked her to please put Haddies dishes in the dishwasher, if she didnt mind. She said why, I just washed them by hand. I said thanks for doing that, but I like them to go in the dishwasher. She said well, Im already done washing them. So I said nevermind, Ill take care of them. So she flung open the dishwasher and threw Haddies dishes inside. 

So this is the lady that is supposed to come stay for 2 weeks and help me when the baby is born? No thanks! Most of the time, aside from the horse corral instance, she never did anything in front of my DH..until the last day!

We got up that morning and put on nice clothes and went to a private beach to take pictures. We got shots of every one with Haddie and then Haddie by herself. Then we went back to condo and changed into play/relaxing clothes to head to the beach by our condo. Haddie played in the lake until she got cold. It was time for me to eat a snack to keep my blood sugar under control, so I sat on a towel and cuddled Haddie and ate. My MIL walks over with a camera and I asked her nicely to please dont take my pic right now. There is nothing worse than people snapping pics of you while you are shoveling food in your face :haha:. She said no one ever asks me if they can take my picture. I again, said, seriously, please dont take my picture right now. I just want to warm Haddie up and eat a snack. She mumbled something under her breath and continued to try and take my picture. So I got pissed, sat Haddie down on the towel and called DH over to come deal with her. MIL got pissy and said Maybe I should go delete all the years of pictures of me that I didnt want taken!, then she stomped offno idea where she went. When we got back to the condo she wasnt back there yet. Who acts like that thou? So frickin childish. 

I HAVE to figure out a way to keep this lady from coming to my house. She has no respect for our parenting choices for Haddie and just overall pisses me off. :rofl:

Thanks for reading if you made it this far!


----------



## Driving280

Wow, VJean, I am sorry! No, you don't need her to come over... All of that would drive me totally crazy.

Glad my MIL is super neat and careful. Wish my mom were more sometimes, she'll take great care of the kid but the place is a mess afterwards :)


----------



## Wish4another1

:howdy: friends

Vjean- I totally get what you mean... my MIL lives two hours away and not involved at all with us (my brother n law has 5 kids but my DH none so she spends all her time with those grandkids) but my mom is close and sometimes her habits drive me batty!!! (and drive my husband batty) but her heart is in the right place - I guess that is what I would ask myself in your situation...I hope your Dh is supporting you - lack of support hurts worse than the MIL... :hugs2:
your vacation sounds lovely though!!!

Momof3 - your IUI sounds great!!! here's hoping for a sticky bean this go around!!! :flower:

Fezzle - love the Bd action on the air mattress!!! my Dh and I spent the last two months on an air mattress while he built our new bed!! whatever works!!!:haha:

kfs- twinnie sorry you are a ball of boring this week!!! but here's to next week when you will be predictibly preggo!!!! :haha:

terri - tomorrow is THE day... FX FX that you get SURprised!!! BFP BFP BFP!!! and if not - ON to the next step...plus you are getting closer to meeting the adoption criteria!!! so much excitement for the future for you!!! :hugs2:

Sis - :cry: im sorry about your dropping HCG...ugh... I WISH it wasn't so... I still believe that a little girl will be yours to have and hold !! :hugs:

:hi: to all you other ladies out there!! Happy Tuesday to you!!

AFM: I made it home a day early - unfortunately it wasn't for a good reason - we had another Soldier killed in a car accident - that is 3 deaths for August... :nope: ugh... its so taxing... not to mention I have to deal with retiree deaths (had one first thing this morning too)
my temp this morning was POST O - I wish I would've took my temp yesterday morning - but I got woke up by drunks coming back to their room at 2 am and was up for hours - so I skipped my temp... now I don't know if our one :sex: session last night even had a chance... 
:shrug:
oh well... I can begin planning my next cycle and see what I can do to postpone O and have a spot free LP... and turn water into wine... hahahaha just kidding...

AND my friend who got pregnant the first month they tried for their 2nd (i went to diaper party couple saturday's ago) had her baby boy today... i also found out another girl I work with is pg... trying to be happy for everyone else in the world here!:haha:

Happy Tuesday everyone!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Radkat

Fezzle - I second (third?) the kudos of BD on the air mattress at your friends'. You do what you gotta do. This LO was conceived on a couch at a hotel, so crazier things have happened. :haha:

Terri - Hang in there tomorrow. Of course, we're all hoping for a surprise, but I would be the same way of wanting to know what's the next step. I'm sending some calm and comfort vibes your way for tomorrow.

Kfs - I'm feeling pretty good, except for some heartburn, of which I had NONE with DD so this is new for me. Overall, feeling good. Thanks for asking. Sorry for the ball of boring this week. 

Momof3 - Glad the IUI went well. I like that they were angling you towards the big follie. Very sweet about testing on an anniversary date of sorts. That sounds like good luck to me.

VJean - Yeah that MIL is too much. I wouldn't want her around during/right after the birth either. Can DH take care of it for you? Are you going to have your parents in or anything like that? Maybe your story can be that you just want it to be your immediate family at first. Then have your family in first. Maybe by then you can deal with MIL a little better. Assign her to go shopping or do dishes or whatever is least annoying to you. Ugh, what a pain. Oh and no real movement yet. I've felt something here and there, but it's hard to distinguish from digestion. 

Wish - You have a really hard job. I'm hoping your BD session was in time. You never know. Sorry you're having to deal with everyone falling pregnant around you. That's never easy. I think the water into wine plan is good. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Vjean I understand where u r coming from my MIL gets to me sometimes too but all and all I'm sure she means well!!

Wish I hope u caught that eggy !

Terri hope U get the surprise of a lifetime Tom!! 

AfM I haven't taken any P for days and I'm not spotting or anything I had a few cramps yesterday and today but Notta I thought for sure I would be bleeding by now this is strange!!
I'm starting to wonder if my spotting a week ago was the MC :shrug:

Still haven't heard from the new Dr I sent a Email Sunday nite I guess maybe I will call Tom if I still haven't heard from them!!


----------



## terripeachy

Momof3-I'm so happy you had great numbers and they had you lean to the left. I hope that sperm can catch that egg! That would be so amazing, and so exciting, and kind of random too because it took you a long time to get to this point, but it won't matter in two weeks when you get your :bfp: Woop woop. Be prepared for some bloating. I was bloated like crazy after my IUIs. It was kind of gross. hee hee. I did not get to go to the Camden Yards opening day. My mom pretty much raised us (dad was military) and while her dad was a huge baseball fan, my mom wasn't, and there was NO WAY we were getting out of school to watch baseball. I wish I had gone..it would've been a lot of fun and a good memory.

VJean-Yes, I totally agree with you that MIL is not allowed to come over for the birth. I hate when I see people eating off the utensils and putting them back in the pot to continue stirring. It's bad hygiene. And it sounds like she is pretty rough and tumble. Sliding down the railing and swinging on a horse corral gate? Who does that and who lets their grandkid do that? You have to find a way. If you must bring out the waterworks, please do so. You'll thank me later. hee hee. 

Radkat-Glad all is going well. I'm sure it's movement you're feeling other than digestion. How fun! How is your packing/moving stuff coming along? Any updates on that topic?

Sis-Your body is just tripping me out. What is going on??? *sigh* 

Mischief-YEAH! When are you going to test? hee hee. 

I hope I get the surprise of a lifetime too, but I'm telling you girls, I just feel a sense of calm. My appointment is at 6:45, so I'll be at work at regular time (not that it really matters). The nurse emailed me back saying that if I do hear bad news, when AF shows up, it's time to start BCP again for two weeks. She didn't mention a consultation or anything. I may have to ask her about that and see if they want to change anything or do anything different. I would like to hear why they think it may have failed. Just for information purposes. I don't want to keep repeating the same thing with the same result, AND I will ask about Lupron tomorrow too. That's what ERose used instead of BCP.


----------



## Sis4Us

Also Terri I'm not sure they do it but ask about HGH for egg quality some Drs will give it to ladies w recurrent MC cuz they feel it's Egg quality related!!! ;)

AFM I feel totally nothing just tired and a Lil depressed and ovary pain if thats possible :nope: so IDK WTH is going on :shrug:

***UPDATE***
I called my nurse cuz I find it strange I'm not bleeding and she agrees so my Dr wants me to come in for an U/S Really now?? It's a Lil late for that but I agreed to go Thur for a scan for my healths sake and to pick up my Records ;)


----------



## Mischief

Terri, I'm praying hard for your results tomorrow!

Sis, I sure hope you get some answers soon!

I so wish I could catch up with everyone but I'm crazy busy! Soon!!! First day of school was yesterday. I have the sweetest class - but so much to do! It's only Tuesday and I'm exhausted!!!

I can't test yet because I had the booster HCG shot last week. I didn't test it out this time and so I'm afraid I'll get a false positive. My official test day is Friday (15 days after IUI) but I know I'm going to test on Thursday... 

Good luck and hugs to all!


----------



## kfs1

Momof3 - happy to hear that your IUI went well. Hope you don't get too much bloat but like Terri, I definitely had bloating too. Hope these 2 weeks go fast for you!

Sis - sigh. I hope your body starts to cooperate soon. Are you having the scan with the new doctor or your old one?

Wish - that's so sad about all of those soldiers. Hope you're doing ok. :( Do you think you'll get some BDing in?

Rad - boooo for heartburn. No fun.

Mischief - that's awesome that you have a great class this year. I totally understand how stressed you must be. My DH is a ball of stress and school hasn't even started yet.

Terri - can't wait to hear from you!

Hi everyone else!

Dudes - look at my flat temps. I've never had a chart like this. What gives???


----------



## Sis4Us

My scan will be w the old Dr as the new one has even emailed or called me back :shrug:

My temps are still up so maybe I still have P in my body :shrug:

Mischief GL w School I know my Lil one is already counting down for the weekend :haha: mainly cuz he likes to sleep in but a new school I'm sure is a Lil hard!! ;)

Kfs1 hope the flat temps is a good sign I'm queen of the flatlands so welcome!! :haha:

Terri GL FX FX!!!

Well my BIG drive his truck today so now I worry until he gets there but at least he can drive home ;)

Happy Hump day Everyone!!!


----------



## terripeachy

The tech asked me if I cheated, and I said 'yes on Sunday, the wait is soooo long.' She said "Well, you never know. If it's positive, I'll see you on Friday." I thought that was pretty nice of her. hee hee. I will be enjoying my holiday either way..no plans, except membership secretary stuff. I did beg hubs to let us get another foster dog, so we'll see what he says. I did not test again this morning. I didn't want to see white today.

Sis-At least someone is going to see you, but yes, it is a little late for that.

kfs1-oooh, something different! Maybe this is a sign! :happydance:

Mischief-ok...tomorrow is Thursday so I can wait one more day. fxfx :dust:

Time to start my day, chicas. Have a great one.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Vjean ~ Oh my goodness! I can't believe your MIL. I'd feel the same way as you do about it all. :hugs: I wouldn't want her around when the baby comes either.

Wish ~ Sorry about all the deaths recently that you've had to deal with. And I hear ya on everyone else getting pg, and having to be happy for them when you just want to cry. :hugs:

Rad ~ I can't believe you are 15 weeks now. Wow!

Terri ~ I agree, it would be nice to know if they had any ideas as to why it failed, if that is the case. If you do go for a 2nd round of IVF, I hope the next one works out. BUT, I'm still hoping that maybe there will be a miracle and you are indeed pg after all from the first!

Mischief ~ I'm glad you got a sweet class this year! What grade do you teach again? I taught 5th grade before I ever became a mother, years ago. I believe they are all grown up and done with college about now! They were so much fun, and I loved teaching 5th. I had wanted younger grades, but 5th was the only spot open needing a teacher. Ended up loving 5th! FX that this IUI worked and you'll have fantastic news in a few days. :thumbup:

kfs ~ You must have steady P, would be my guess.

Sis ~ :hugs::hugs::hugs: GL with the scan, hope they figure out whatever it is they are looking for.


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - thinking of you and hoping the scan hopes figure this stuff out :hugs2:

kfs - yep you are in the flatlands... are you taking P? I am assuming yes... well I am believing for a snuggly bean for you!!! :flower: and Terri is right - sometimes different is GOOD!!!

Mischief - I am so glad you like your class... I thought about being a teacher but I am just not good at organization - by the middle of the year we would just be doing recess!!! hahahaha 

terry - you know I am thinking of you and hoping hoping hoping!!! :hugs2:

:hi: to the rest of you lovelies!!! 

AFM: by my temps I have definately O'd... just have no idea whether it was Sunday or Monday... i just wish I didn't o so dang early!!! We had one bd session Monday night - i don't have hope for this cycle... I really need to figure out what supplements I will take next time... I am going to start my over the counter progesterone cream tomorrow... I sure hope it helps keep the spotting away... 

Hey Ho its Wednesday!!! Hope everyone has a great day!!:happydance:


----------



## Blueshoney

Just wanted to post a quick update. My dr us referring me to ab RE and is making the recommendation that I redo the HSG with medication to prevent thw spasming bc it was inconclusive last time. But mt uterus and overues and numbers are amazing according to her. She believes I do not have a tubal blockage buts wants to nake sure. However I learned that dh has 1% morphology but his count is 89 million and is motility us excellent. Im kind of in shock as he is only 33. So I guess my only option is ivf :(


----------



## Wish4another1

Blues - your only option is NOT just IVF!!! my husband had 0% morphology and our fertility urologist said as long as count and motility were good he doesn't worry about morphology - remember they are only looking at 100 sperm and the criteria is so strict on morphology that 4% is normal!!!! 
don't get discouraged!!!!!! going to an RE is great - that will help - but do not think that your ony choice is IVF because of morphology - that simply isn't true!!!
:hug: 
hang in there lady!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-I was going to say the same thing as Wish. You do have other options. Everyone always pushes IVF like it's the savior, but after doing it, it's really not all it's cracked up to be. I mean, it does help a lot of people, but it's not the immediate and only answer.

And on that note...I bet you guys can guess what happened when I got the call. My doctor did actually call me and he was surprised that my results were negative because he said my embryos were great. He said that he was happy that I want to try again :dohh:, and he will give me more medicine in the beginning. We'll get to the specifics when I call them and tell them that AF is here, but he likes the medicine that I took and I responded well. Onwards and upwards, but it still sucks.


----------



## Wish4another1

:hugs2: Terri - I know you knew...but it sucks to get the official word... I am happy that your doctor called you himself...you don't get that very often in my world... I hope you will treat yourself tonight (or/and the weekend) and I hope AF is nice to you... 
HOH that you will be PG before your anniversary!!! :flower:


----------



## moni77

Blues - With the IUI they wash the sample and that helps take care of the morphology issue - if that is the only problem - you have a good chance with the IUIs!

Sorry Terri - enjoy your weekend!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Terri ~ I'm so sorry. :hugs: :hugs:

Blues ~ I also agree with wish, terri, and moni. IVF isn't your only option. If it was, my RE would have sent ME straight to IVF. But, he didn't. He's trying IUI first a few times, and suggested IUI again yesterday if for some reason this cycle doesn't work out. All aspects of my DH's sperm were bad: morph, count, motility, how fast they move. Your DH's sperm sound a lot better than my DH. I'd think you'd be a good candidate for IUI working. My RE even said that if at the first IUI his sperm didn't look good after washing, it may be just the one, but instead we'll do another if this one fails. I also had DH take some male fertility vitamins. :winkwink: He finally agreed, and his boys were good enough for my IUI yesterday. So, don't give up hope.


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, terri! It sounds like you have a good chance next time though- Fx!


----------



## Radkat

Terri - I'm sorry for the official BFN. It sucks even though you pretty much knew. Nice that your dr called. :hugs: Talk it easy this weekend, or blow it out. Whatever seems better to you.:winkwink: We actually aren't moving until next year, probably May 2015. I'm using my agency for the maternity leave, then cutting out. Kinda feel bad about that, but it is what it is.

Sis - Let us know what the US says.

Mischief - Tomorrow's testing day?! Yay!

Kfs - Hmmm to the flat temps. I'm on board with different is good. 

Wish - I used the OTC prog cream as well. It's supposed to be good for spotting.

Blues - Don't get discouraged. Morphology always seems to be low. Have you even done an IUI yet? I would definitely do that before IVF.

Momof3 - Yeah, I can't believe I'm 15 weeks either. The first 8 weeks dragged, but the rest has gone pretty quickly, esp since we starting telling people.


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri Sorry for the Official BFN :hugs:

Blues I would agree w the same vitamins work on sperm and if your DH is willing to take em get em and IUI will help too!!!

Momof3 that's probably why u have girls sperm issues usually lean more pink that's why my DH Uroligist was shocked we had boys!! ;)

AFM still notta no cramping or Bleeding :nope: I feel bloated and sore but thats it ... Oh and my right Ovary is aching pretty bad:shrug:

Guess we will see what Tom brings !!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks everyone. Yeah, the official BFN wasn't as bad because I felt it already. I would have been SUPER happy if he said 'Congrats!' but that didn't happen. I called my sisters on 3-way and told them that it was negative and I told them that I didn't think it would be positive because I just didn't feel ANYTHING. My sister (the one thats prego with her 4th, and kind of spacey, YET an oral surgeon), said 'You wouldn't feel anything at this point.' I said 'You wouldn't know because you were always surprised. When you're paying attention, you would probably know.' Then she just said 'oh.' HA!!HA!! I'm mean to her sometimes, unfairly, but she always acts like she knows SO much, when really, she's still my younger sister and will always dumber than me. :rofl:

I tried to load a picture of Lexi, my newest foster pup, but my file is too large. Stupid iPhone. She is 3 months old and she has already peed and pooped IN THE HOUSE, so now i feel like I have a child. She has finally stopped being excited and is just chilling out/sleeping, so I'm happy. hee hee. Ok Success! They say she's collie/terrier mix, but they just make up any old thing. She's 8 pounds. SO SMALL.
 



Attached Files:







Lexi picture.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies! I have so much to read and catch up on but will be on the road the next few days and can respond in full when I have car time. Haven't even read the last few pages of the thread yet cuz it moved so quick. Be back mañana. <3


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I'm so sorry for the official BFN. :( I'm happy that you weren't devastated but it still stinks. Hugs coming from over here. Go snuggle that adorable new foster pup.

Hi everyone else. I'm pooped - will catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Mischief

Sorry for the negative, Terri. I gave in and tested today as well-also negative. 

We found out our classes are too large and they're going to hire a new teacher and split ours up. I've been with these little friends only three days, but I'm SO attached already. I don't want to send any of them to the new class. 

It's just been a sad, sad day. :(


----------



## terripeachy

Oh, sorry to hear Mischief on both accounts. The kids that have to go will probably also be sad leaving their friends. And tomorrow is your bloodwork, so maybe you'll be surprised. Fxfx.


----------



## Mischief

terripeachy said:


> Oh, sorry to hear Mischief on both accounts. The kids that have to go will probably also be sad leaving their friends. And tomorrow is your bloodwork, so maybe you'll be surprised. Fxfx.

No bloodwork for me this time - I'm uninsured until Monday! I'll take another hpt tomorrow morning, but I'm pretty sure I can trust today's test. We'll try again. But I am TIRED. We might need a break from all this soon. :(


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri she's so cute and she has BUNEE ears like Luna :)

Mischief hope u get good news Tom!!!

AFM not looking forward to Tom it would be different if I knew we had something to look for but looking for lack there of not so much!!


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> Terri she's so cute and she has BUNEE ears like Luna :)
> 
> Mischief hope u get good news Tom!!!
> 
> AFM not looking forward to Tom it would be different if I knew we had something to look for but looking for lack there of not so much!!

I'm sorry you have to go through that tomorrow, but I hope you at least get some answers! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Mischief-Oh I forgot about your insurance. I hear you on tired. As you can see, I changed my mood to tired. It does get exhausting. But...the good news for you being a teacher is that if you get prego soon you can have your baby over the summer. So chin up! I feel like taking a break, but I was on break for 39 years, so there is no stopping or taking a break for me now.

Sis-Sorry you have to go to your scan today. Make them try something new. <3


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry about the negatives!

Sis- good luck with the scan :hugs:

If I get pregnant in the next 4-5 months it works out great as far as my school year is concerned. The nice thing about being in the UK (and being able to afford it) is that I'll take a whole year of maternity leave, but it will be nice to be able to start and finish out an academic year.


----------



## Mischief

There was a line today. Very, very, VERY faint, but even my husband saw it. Is it leftover hcg from the shot last week? The doc said not to test until 15dpiui just in case of false positives from that, and today is only 14dpiui, so...???

I'll get a FRER on my way home from school and try again tomorrow. I hope I'm not an idiot for still hoping!!!


----------



## Fezzle

HOH for you!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Ooh Mischief-You're not an idiot. Now I'm super excited, and by Sept. 01 you can go in and get official bloodwork done. Yeah! This timing is excellent.

Fezzle-Maybe when I find out I'm prego I can move to Europe and have a lot of maternity leave. Here you have to save up your vacation if you want longer than 6 weeks or 8 weeks, I believe. Whatever the leave is, it's terrible. I will be saving vacation though, that's for sure. I would love to do what Radkat's doing and just roll out. We'll see what happens.

Smiles/ttcinseattle-How are you chica?! My one stem of a leaf/flower is continuing to grow. Nothing else is coming up out of the dirt though, so I may just have that one stem. hee hee. Regardless, I've named it Lillian. When she's picture worthy I'll post it.

:wave: to everyone else. I'm not feeling like doing much work today. I had to come in early and I have to stay late, so the stuff in between will just be socializing. hee hee.


----------



## kfs1

Wish - Looking at your chart, I say you have a good chance if you BDd on Monday night. Fx!!

Blues - Listen to all of these ladies. Other options are available! My RE is always way more concerned about motility that anything else. Don't give up hope!!

Terri - I'm still bummin' for you. I was so busy all day yesterday so I couldn't check in and I was SO hoping to hear good news for you last night. :( Question: Do you think you'll show your chart to your RE? To me, your temps looked soooo good and that seriously looked like an implantation dip. Anyway, you will figure out your NEW AND IMPROVED plan after the holiday weekend. In the meantime, beers, caffeine, and puppies!! 

Sis - Good luck today. I hope you get some answers. Biiiiig hugs. :hugs:

Mischief - OK, so you saw a line today and nothing yesterday, right? Wouldn't you have seen something yesterday too if it were the trigger? When I tested last month I for sure saw the trigger line and then nothing the next day. I'm getting excited for you over here!!!!! :happydance:

Fezzle - Happy that you hit your O! Get to it! :sex:

Hi everyone else!

Nothing to report on TTC. I helped my DH set up his room yesterday - what a DISASTER! But we got a lot done so I was happy that I took the day off to help him. I am so exhausted though! :)


----------



## VJean

Mischief, if you had a negative before this positive, then I am betting you are working on the start of your :bfp:!

Terri, even though you were expecting it, I am still sorry to hear the news. Your puppy, however, is adorable! I hope she is a good distraction over the next few weeks!

Sis, :hugs: Hope your appointment today goes as well as can be expected!


----------



## terripeachy

My doctor said that all of my charts looked fine when I showed him for our initial consultation. He also said that the software is old, so he's not going to think much about this chart if I did show it to him. My nice nurse called me yesterday. She always sounds like she is about to start crying, but I like that versus the rude nurse. Luckily I already knew the results. She said that I'm lucky my doctor is positive about everything and she's excited for the next time. I have to call her when AF arrives, and then I can get a scan and start taking BCP for two weeks and set up a schedule. I'm feeling good. 

Glad you got your hubs' room set up. I'm sure he really appreciates the help. Even more so with his bum knee. When is the surgery scheduled? I can't remember. I just know both are almost back to back.

Mischief-I forgot to say that yeah, I think the trigger is out too, kfs1 did the detective work on that one. hee hee. I agree with her.


----------



## moni77

Mischief - neg yesterday and pos today is GREAT!! FXed for you!

Sis - Hope you get your answers today.

AFM - still waiting until Monday...no headache today, but some cramping...


----------



## Mischief

I'm sneaking on my phone in my classroom (so bad!) to check on Sis. Where is she??? I hope it goes well!!!!! I almost want someone to text me when she updates!


----------



## Mischief

Oh, and brown spotting y'all. Brown! WTH is that???


----------



## ttcinseattle

Mischief, dare I say this sounds promising?! Can't wait for an FRER update - hope it's blazing pink!

Terri, big hugs on your last cycle, but I'm so glad you're going to give it another shot. Your latest pic of you and hubby is so beautiful - gotta pass on those genes!

Moni, HOH for you. Hate to hear about the cramping, but maybe it's the good kind. 

Nursing my little princess as I check in. She's doing wonderfully, and is fitting into our family seamlessly. Even DS is handling the transition well and constantly wants to "kiss a baby" and tucks her blankie around her feet. Her cord fell off yesterday (thank goodness! In this heat it was stinking up the room!) and her only complaint in life is a little blocked tear ducts. Can't wait to get some news from Smiles - you must officially be in baby watch mode by now! And then who is next, I think VJean is getting close?!

Love to all you ladies, especially those impatiently waiting BFPs. And Sis, I hope you get some answers that you can be proactive about for next time!


----------



## Driving280

Mischief, FX FX!!!

Terri, been totally bummed for you. Really unfortunate about frosties because the stats are so much better with them... The clinic I looked at always does PGD so they often don't put fresh ones in b/c very often you don't have time with a 5-day embryo with testing and all... Hope you can enjoy the long weekend though! 

Have my big anatomy ultrasound on Tuesday. Still a little worried because I did not end up doing an amnio and worried about all kinds of things... At least the spina bifida blood test came back normal, so that's good.


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri-omg your new puppy is so cute. You are a much stronger person than I am. I would not be able to give the puppy back!

Mischief- omg its so positive bc you are at 14dpo. Thus is such wonderful news. Its really has brought me hope again!

So I was doing research for re clinics and I discovered that some of them are participating in the ivy study. Its a double blind study on the generic versions of the ivf medications. The clinics that participate are reducung the cost if the procedures if you participate. The clinuc closest to me us 2 1/2 hours away but 20 minutes from the in laws. The clinic charges 3500 for a full ivf cycle to participate. From the site they have participated clinics all over the country. Rhe website to check is www.theivystudy.com


----------



## Sis4Us

Mischief :happydance: and FYI brown is old blood most likely from implantation !!! Oh And the dr office finally emailed me back to tell me to call WTH why have a email :haha:

AFM waited an hr for the darn Dr and he was extra nice and said everything looks clear I have a Lil left over blood but that's it most like the spotting and clots WAS my MC like I thought and he wants to do Chromosone test on me and DH I did get my records though so I will probably try the new dr and see what she thinks!!

So I'm officially TTC Again ;)

I put in CD1 as the spotting I had this weekend if I put it back to the actually spotting I think my temps would be to high to get a O so we will see what my temps do!!


----------



## kfs1

Sis - I just wrote on the other thread. I totally missed that you had spotting but I'm so happy that things at least moved fast for you!! I hope they find out some useful info during your testing so you can fix this issue!!

Driving - Fx for your anatomy ultrasound!

Mischief - I agree with Sis. Hopefully that blood is just implantation leftovers!


----------



## moni77

Blues - thanks for the study info. How did you find out the price? THe closest to me is 1.5 hours but it might be worth it to save $10,000...


----------



## Sis4Us

Oh and for some Crazy reason DHis Super Dooper Excited about TTC !!! :shrug:

Remember after my 2nd loss he was afraid to try and we took a break and got the BFP from Vegas well now I guess he's excited he knows his guys can make it there IDK it's kinda strange :haha:


----------



## Radkat

Terri - Your new puppy is so cute. And so little! Take care of her and let her take care of you this weekend. Oh and I wish I was cutting out of work after baby #2 comes. Well, I am with my agency, but in the meantime, I'm getting relicensed in my new state and will be looking for a job once we get there and probably before. I've got (or will have) 2 kids now), Mama's gotta work!

Sis - I guess it's good news that you don't have to wait anymore. Moving on... And a big YAY to DH being excited about TTC! Use this enthusiasm to get him to take his vitamins or whatever else you want him to do. :haha:

Mischief - Ooh, the plot thickens. We'll all be waiting with baited breath to see what your test tomorrow shows. :test:

Fezzle - A year of maternity leave sounds like a dream. How wonderful.

Kfs - How nice of you to help out DH with his room. It sounds like a lot of work!

Moni - Your waiting game continues. Fx!

Aw Seattle, little Lillian sounds like she's fitting in perfectly with your family. What great news.

Driving - GL with your US. I totally understand the anxiety, but I'm quite sure all with be well.

Blues - Good work on searching out an IVF study. Do you think that you guys might do it? Sounds like quite a savings.


----------



## Blueshoney

moni77 said:


> Blues - thanks for the study info. How did you find out the price? THe closest to me is 1.5 hours but it might be worth it to save $10,000...

The clinic has a forum and I was reading about ivf and poor morphology. Thw dr answered a question regarding it and told her about the study and the reduced cost. I think we may. However his parents are extremely nosy so if we do it ans stay with them I need to come up with a reason why we are staying with them for two weeks.


----------



## Smiles013

Hi Terri...so sorry for the official BFN BUT I'm excited you're already onto looking at the next IVF! Oh and that puppy is too darn cute! I don't know how you give them back. How long are you fostering her for?

Sis...good to hear they want to do the genetic testing and that your hubby is now excited! Makes BD'd easier and more fun. 

Mischief...I'm with the others, it sounds really good! A negative THEN a faint positive. Can't wait for you to test again. 

AFM...right now I am laying in a hospital bed hooked up to monitors. My dr sent me over after my appt today when I told him I was having chest pains and a pain shooting down my left arm since last night. They did an EKG so I'm waiting to hear back about that. I think it's indigestion :haha: but he would rather be safe than sorry AND it's official, next Friday at 1 pm is my delivery date by c section which I am bummed about. I asked if I could be induced instead and he said no..having a large baby is not cause for induction and that the stats of women still needing a c section after being induced are higher since the body does not have time to progress through the labor naturally. His fear is if I was induced and labored all those hours and still ended up with a c section that I would have went through all of that for nothing. I see his point but after watching a c section video I got scared and wanted to push the baby out instead. :cry: So I only have 8 more days until the baby who has yet to be named to arrive. Still so much to do at home. My husband thought it was a good idea to put in overhead lights in the living room and cut holes in the walls and seal up the holes and now try to freakin' paint the living room, dining room and kitchen! Seriously?!?!?! So my living room is a construction zone with tools all around and it's annoying and pissing me off. None of the baby stuff has been set up either so needless to say I am frazzled and on top of all of that my ex is being a dick so I now have to try and get court papers filed with the court before next Friday. :growlmad: sorry about the rant, I think it's just all hitting me at once.


----------



## Sis4Us

OMG Confuzion made us an Amazeballs Siggy total 80s retro I will update 1stlage when I get the code :) 

Made my day :)


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-Everything will be ok. Maybe your husband can do all the painting and set up the nursery while you're hooked up to monitors, and when you come home it'll be all good! Just relax and take it easy while you can. And try to get some rest. Are you going to leave today, do you think? We are keeping Lexi for one week. I had to work 12 hours today and I was prepared for the smell when I got home, but she didn't poop or pee in her crate. I'm in love. HA!!HA!! We only gave her a little food and water this morning though, so she didn't have much in her intestines. hee hee. 

Sis-Awesome about your DH wanted to get back on the train ASAP. I would too. Can't wait to see Confuzion's handywork. Thank you.

Radkat-Oh, I guess we all can't be as lucky as Fezzle. It was a nice thought though. I hope your certification in your new state isn't too difficult to obtain while you wait a year. :)

Blues-Thanks for the link and see...there are options out there, and $3500 is a steal! I hope it works out for you. As far as the inlaws, you may just need to tell them. I'm sure they want grand babies, and I'm also sure they'd love to have you with them. At least, they'd love to have your husband back home for a few weeks. It won't be so bad, I'm sure. I just hope it all works out, whatever you decide.

AFM-I'm now a binge drinker. More wine? Don't mind if I do? HA!!HA!! I did get my first school book in the mail, but the chapters are like 6 pages each and my first assignment is to read Chapter 1. I can do that! HA!!HA!! I also have to write a short paragraph for my other class by midnight. No one has written anything yet, but I'm a super nerd, and read the syllabus, so I better get on it before my wine makes me sleepy. I always take advantage of following directions in the beginning of the year, so when I slack off near the end, my points are covered. hee hee.


----------



## Sis4Us

Check it it's so AWESOMESAUCE !!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

How do I use it, Sis? It is pretty 80s chic! hee hee.


----------



## Sis4Us

Just copy the URL on the 1st page and put it in your Signature!! 

It's so 80s I LOVES it hope u guys do too!! ;)


----------



## Mischief

I tried a FRER and it seems negative. My husband didn't see a line either. Maybe it was a bad batch of ICs? I don't know, but it really sucks. Well, at least I can stop taking this awful progesterone. :(


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, Mischief! No AF yet though?

Thanks for the link, Sis! My signature is massive and colourful now!

Just got a call from OH- we're officially home owners now! I need to shower and have lunch as I just got home from the gym, but then going to get the keys!

Less good phone call- a receptionist from my GP's surgery called because my Dr (my original one who was away for the summer) wanted to talk to me about my referral. I'm worried they've said no because it's been less than 2 years of trying. My appointment with her is on the 6th.


----------



## terripeachy

Mischief-Don't stop taking the P until they call you this afternoon with your results. You do have bloodwork today, right? Sorry for the BFN, but you had another temp jump today, so I'm not believing the negative hype. hee hee.

Sis-Oh yeah..I forgot about the first page. I'll get the code. Thank you.

Fezzle-Huge congrats!! Now the fun begins-painting, unpacking, buying stuff, a housewarming party. How fun! I hope everything is ok with your referral. That's BS that they say you have to try for 2 years. You're not 20. Use the waterworks if you have to. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Mischief big :hugs: if u feel hopeful at all take the P a few days longer and test again! 

Fezzle Yay for the House :yipee:

Terri rock out w your U Know!!! :headspin: :flasher: cuz I can ;)

Sorry I'm a bit :loopy: been up all nite w DS2 on Vomit Duty 4 days at school and missing day 5 due to :sick: 
:nope:
AFM I had more spotting yesterday but also some stretchy CM so I hope O is soon and we can take advantage of the Holiday weekend ;)


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - the oldies but goodies thingy is so awesome!! I love me some 80s!!! I am glad to hear you are back on the TTC train...:dance: I know you will have the double lines again before the end of the year - and with a new Dr maybe some stinking answers!!! :hugs:
and I do not miss vomit duty!!! sorry the little is not feeling well - lets hope no one else gets it!! 

Mischief - I am still HOH for you!! :flower:

Fezzle - YAY you are a home owner!!!! :wohoo: how exciting!!! do you have your decor all picked out??? I always wish I had some creativity - (like SIS) but :nope: me!!! good luck getting all moved in - I totally agree with Terry - 2 years of trying is BS... break out the tears :sad2: or whatever it takes!!! 

Blues - good luck with the study - and yes that is super cheap!! :hugs:

Terri - binge drinking on wine!!! hahahaha I actually had some wine in Chicago - not even that delayed O!!! have a super weekend lady!!!

AFM: carnivals this weekend for labor day - love me some carnival food - foot long corn dogs, lemon shakeups and elephant ears!!!:happydance:


----------



## Radkat

Mischief - I'm HOH for you. Fx. 

Sis - Thanks for the great siggy. Yes, I'm sure we all love the 80s!

Fezzle - Congrats on the new house!

Wish - Hooray for carnival food! Did you know that lemon shake ups are a Midwestern thing? I said something about them here in CA and people acted like I was crazy. They said you mean lemonade? No! It's sooo much better than lemonade! And there are no elephant ears here either. Only funnel cakes. Enjoy!


----------



## Fezzle

Yes- I've already made a list of what I want to do in the house!

The rules of the fertility clinic, and my particular body that does the funding, are that you need 2 years of trying (unless there's a known medical issue), but it's also a rule that it won't give you treatment unless you're younger than 18 weeks before your 40th birthday. So if they don't let me get the referral early because of my PCOS/anovulation, it means I'll only have from July-Oct 2015 for treatment. Hopefully I'll have some luck before then though. If my hormones are normal now and I'm having periods now after taking the Metformin, I'm hoping I'm ovulating on my own and we just need to get the timing right because my cycles have been so irregular. But I still think there's something wrong- the last two cycles I spotted for about a week before AF started; the two cycles before that it seems like I only had LP of about 8-9 days. I don't think I need to jump right to IVF- I think just monitored cycles on Clomid would help, but it seems from what I've found online that it's rare for GPs to prescribe it without having that fertility referral. I'm glad I have the new house as a distraction; every time I think about the fact that I might be waiting for another 10 months with no chance and then be too old, and also see the chances of having more than one child get lower, I tear up.


----------



## Sis4Us

So glad to see everyone enjoying the Siggy !!!! :)

My Lil guys acts like he feels better but he's running a Lil temp so we will see what tonite brings :nope:


----------



## terripeachy

I'm now rocking out with my c$^k out! hee hee. Thanks again for asking, Sis. Now i feel like a cool kid. Yikes on vomit duty.

Fezzle, your story makes me want to tear up. Did you call them back?

Radkat/Wish-I was going to ask about a lemon shakeup. What is it? Our state fair is this weekend too. Too bad my husband loves his college football so much. I may have to go by myself. My favorite is the Silver Queen corn. They get it from the eastern shore and its so light and yummy. Well, it's light untilI put a slab of butter and hint of salt. hee hee 

Today, Lillian the plant, gained a sister stem. Woohoo! Maybe there are more right under the surface. I'll take two. Also, Miss Lexi learned how to go down the stairs. I'm home early today so we practiced walking down the stairs over and over. She was so scared, but I moved her legs down two at a time, and now she can do it. She was SO happy when she did it on her own. Her tail was just wagging! Now she keeps wanting to go outside. HA! She is too small to go up the stairs, but maybe by next week she'll get the hang of it. :happydance:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi Ladies, 
Dang, so much to catch up on and going on, unfortunately not all happy stuff, which just bites. I have to be honest, part of the reason I stalk more and don't keep up with replying as much is due to "Breaking Bad." My DH and I are watching all the seasons on Netflix and it's become a bit of an obsession....so we go to bed early (instead of playing on our phones) and watch BB in bed. 

Sis, I'm so sorry, but thankfully the m/c was over quickly and you aren't sitting around wtg for it. Seriously, that's the worst part. Very glad you are open to getting to a different doctor that can help you with recurrent miscarriages. This needs to be investigated further. And YAYS for DH being back on the TTC train! 

Terri--WTH?! Im just kinda irritated that you aren't pregnant. I'm sure that's an understatement on your part! But I don't get it.... I don't think there was anyone on here that didn't think this IVF would be successful for you the first time. Everything looked so good it's just maddening!!! So, you are going to try to go straight to a second IVF? I'm so glad you have the resources to do it a second time, but damn. Big HUGS to you, too. And side note: I'm lmao at the pic you posted of the pup in the cone. That's not the dog they are saying is a collie/terrier mix is it? That dog definitely has some pitbull (although that's in the terrier breed)....but having worked in the pet industry for years, I know since there can be a bad stigma sometimes towards pits, the shelters will never say that. The look on Lexi's face is priceless!

Moni--The suspense! The suspense! I know you may be feeling a little "meh" about this cycle but like somebody else said, 20% still has you in the game and therefore, we continue to think positively and HOH for a baby. :)

Momof3--Sounds like the IUI went well and that would be so sweet and sentimental if you got the BFP on that special day. FX!

Wish--Hoorah, the race is over! Now. When are you volunteering to organize the next one? Lol. Ooh I hope you made the BD timeline! You don't use Opks? And btw, it sucks being happy for everyone else. It's your turn.

Mischief--I'm sorry about your class getting split. It's such a blessing when you have a good class and to see some of them going elsewhere must stink. What grade do you teach again? And I'm sorry to just read you got a bfn. I've heard those IC can be pure evil. Are you doing another IUI if this one truly didn't work?


TTC--Oh my word, Lillian looks a bit like my DD when she was born so it's making me a bit extra weepy I suppose! Congrats, congrats, congrats!!

Vjean--Oh no, no, no. How in the world did the topic even arise for MIL to come and stay with you for two weeks after the baby is born? You shouldn't stress about this. She sounds like a pain in the ass and doesn't appear to care what you think anyway, so I wouldn't care what she thinks. Bye Felicia! (Sorry my tolerance for people is diminishing each day). 

Fezzle--BD on the floor? Oh my! Both me and my husband would require a chiropractor if we tried those stunts now. You are committed, guurl! And I freaking love your uterus ticker. Hope it's not anything bad on the GP call. Are all these restrictions and requirements due to the NHS or is this a private practice? Congrats on the house!

Radkat--Ah yes. Heartburn. I am familiar. Heard milk/calcium is terrible for it and Tums aren't a great solution because they contain calcium and they provide relief temporarily but once the calcium sinks in, then it makes it worse. Just glad to see your pregnancy still ticking along!

Blues--I'm sorry you got surprising news about your hubby's morphology, but it sounds like the other ladies are saying that with IUI, it isn't a huge issue. And jump on that IVF test study if you are ready to go that route. Wow! That is cheap!!!

Driving--Take a deep breath....the scan is going to be fine! And you get to see munchkin moving around in there which is sooo fun. After that appt you should feel much more relaxed that baby is doing fine and things are developing normally.

Kfs--Still a ball of boring? What's going on with you?!

Smiles--I'd be in a tizzy, too, if I were you. But. You have a full week before the baby is coming and you can get the DH working on cleaning up his work zone and assembling baby apparatus while you create a list of possible names. It always comes together in the end....and if it doesn't, you realize it didn't matter much anyway. 

That's the best I can do for now. :) We are in the car heading to Florida for a beach vacation (wahoozie!), but my husband wants me to look up theories on a "Breaking Bad" episode we watched last night that we can't figure out why a certain scene happened the way it did. Much <3 !


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-You are too funny; apologizing for dissing us for Breaking Bad. Well, I never! HA!!HA!! Thanks for the laugh about Lexi as well. Yeah, she definitely has pit bull in her, and yes, that is a terrier, so they probably just threw in Collie to mix it up. I adopted a lab mix in 2001, and I'm pretty sure she was border collie/chow, so not sure how they got lab mix, but everyone loves labs. hee hee. Whatever it takes to move these pups out of the shelter to good homes. 

As far as the IVF, thanks. If everything were easy for me, I would have never met you guys, so it is what it is. There must be a reason, and I may or may not know what it is, but I'm willing to try again. I did look up the IVY study that Blues posted, and it's so random..my fertility clinic is part of that group, but the center is based out of Rockville which is quite a ways from my house. If I could swing getting monitored and do all the stuff that needs to be done at that facility, I would totally jump on it. I'm not going to ask about it though because there are people that have a bigger need than me, so I'll just pay my copay and let others take advantage. This may be morbid (?), but I saved the pictures of my failing embryos so that when we get our next picture we can compare/contrast. That's all I can go on at this point. Something has to be different this time around.


----------



## kfs1

Katie - you don't have to explain your breaking bad obsession to me. We didn't watch until after it was off the air either and we totally binge watched!! :) Jealous of your vaca - have a great time!!

Terri - love your positivity! You're amazing. :)

Just got home from DHs knee surgery. Happy that it's over and done with. He should be up and around by Monday. Now I must clean my bathroom and straighten my house since I have a friend coming up tomorrow. Sigh.


----------



## Wish4another1

Katie - I love your posts - I have to ask this - how many vacations do you guys do a year????? I mean it feels like you are always on [email protected][email protected]? :plane::boat:not that this is bad - just a wee bit jealous here!!! 
how nice that you and DH share an obsession with a TV show - the only thing my hubby and I watch is outdoor channel :rofl: - I can almost make elk calls... sad but true!!

Terri - I totally would have saved my embie pictures too - not morbid at all - as far as I am concerned those are your babies!! :oneofeach:
and how super nice of you to let other couples with more of a financial need do that study when it could be feasible for you!! one more reason I love ya!!! =D&gt;\\:D/

and a lemon shake up has lemons and a ton of sugar - they make it for you when you order it - there reallys isn't lemonade that comes close...and you are on a sugar high for hours...and lemons whiten teeth - so what's not to love!!!:icecream:

radkat - no I didn't know that lemon shakeups were only midwestern... they must be just like pony shoes... here in central illinois pony shoes are da bomb... unless you are a healthy eater...then they are a dirty bomb of calories!!!
Pony shoe = texas toast, meat (hamburger, chicken, almost anything) french fries and cheese sauce all over it... My favorite is buffalo chicken pony... with white sauce and Uncle Franks hot sauce!!!!! 
:happydance::happydance:

kfs- glad to hear DH surgery is done and that the recovery sounds short - we all know how men are when sick or injured 
:sad2::hissy::devil:#-o :haha:

:howdy: to all you other lovelies... 

AFM: I am sitting at work - obviously NOT working :rofl: but today has been rough - we have had our funding cut and lots of people are losing their jobs 12 Sep (my oldest daughter could be included) just sucks - and they are cutting are funding 50% for 1 October so more people will be unemployed... UGH :growlmad:

I had a visitor today... and as much as I want to be jealous and green - its hard to do when holding a 5 day old - here is the pic
someday I sure hope its me and if it never is (spotting today at 4/5 DPO AGAIN) I hope God gives me peace about it...
isn't he a sweetie - this is Grant...
 



Attached Files:







photo (2).jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sis4Us

I will have to go back and look at this study I must have missed about IVF!! Hmmm

Katie have fun in the Sunshine state

Wish he's so sweet!!!

Terri I told u Lexi had Luna's ears !!! Wow that's hard to say good thing I'm typing :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-yes, I agree about Lexi's ears. They are always up in the curious position. hee hee.

Wish-grant is so cute. 5 days in and he's already a heartbreaker. And no, that smile can't be jealous and green. It's a good look for you! Sorry to hear about layoffs. September is the month for out layoffs too. The cafeteria has lots of comfort food during the month of September because everyone is always worried it's their last day, or a coworker's last day. *sigh* I hope your daughter is safe.


----------



## Mischief

Terri, I opted not to go for the blood test because I'm uninsured until Monday. I don't want to pay that much money for another negative phone call!!!

I took the FRER to work today to show my teacher BFFs. They all agreed that there WAS a faint line. I showed hubby again in the daylight when I got home from work and he saw it too.

That all seemed so promising, until I did another IC just now and I don't see a line at all. I would think that by 15dpo the line wouldn't be so ambiguous. Like shouldn't the hCG level be higher than that? Maybe it was another chemical?

But check out this overlay of my pregnancy chart and this cycle...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/464222/?o=1&

hmm...

My nurse agreed that I should test again in the AM and keep taking the progesterone. But she did also refill my Femara prescription just in case I need it over the long weekend... :/

I'm all me me me lately, but I promise tomorrow morning I'm going to get a big cup of coffee (decaf!) and catch up on this thread properly!


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope U see that line in the Am!!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Mischief-I think tomorrow will be the true test. Now I'm really excited to wake up. I might even go running as well. My pooch is not going away! Grrr.


----------



## Mischief

So... positive for two days and then clearly negative today. Do you think it's safe to say it was another chemical?

I'm tired of feeling like my life is sad disappointing when it's not. True, I can't get this done and that IS sad and disappointing, but everything else really is good! I have so many blessings (one is snoring next to me!) and I wish I could just be happy and satisfied with what I've already got - it's enough!

I stopped jogging after a knee injury and then never started back again because the time was always wrong for TTC - I'm always either waiting to ovulate or waiting to test! I think today I'm just going to do it. If I miss the O this cycle while I get my body back into the routine, oh well! Maybe I need the break anyway!

So let us all be thankful for our many blessings and enjoy our Saturday today! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Oh, I'm so sorry, Mischief. Maybe it was another chemical. Stupid IUIs. Why do they work for so many people, but not for any of us? There's something to them. You sound like me, plenty of blessings, just not the main one that we want. It WILL happen, and you WILL get there...Enjoy your weekend, do something you wouldn't normally do (like go running), and start back up again.

Hubs and I finally BD'd last night, and it was like I was a virgin or something. HA!!HA!! It seems like it's been a long time, and I guess it's been a month, but we were protected back then. *sigh* I'm sure AF will be here tomorrow or later today. I did have some spotting. Told you I was a born again V. <3


----------



## kfs1

Mischief - :hugs: Sigh. I don't know why it has to be so hard for us ladies and I totally understand what you're saying. We're all so blessed in so many ways but the constant ups and downs of TTC makes it so hard to stay positive sometimes. I think your plan sounds perfect!!! Get back to running and do what makes you happy - not matter what time of the month it is. The one and only time I was pregnant (although it ended in a MC) I had just gotten back into exercising and being healthy. It feels so good to focus on something else for a change! Anyway, do something fun this weekend. Exercise, drink some wine, eat something bad, whatever. :hugs:

Wish - love that little baby. Too cute!!

Terri - I totally felt the same way after my month of surgeries when we couldn't BD. Born again!! :) Hope that witch comes in and out again.

Hi everyone else!

More cleaning for me this morning and then my friend is coming up so I'm looking forward to hanging out and eating some ribs tonight. And looking forward to my friend's BBQ tomorrow. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Sis4Us

Mischief sorry about the test but I Agree just do what makes u happy I'm in the same boat I'm just going to focus on the house and getting healthy!! :hugs:

Terri Born again ;) glad u got to have some alone time!!

Kfs1 sounds like a great weekend have fun!!

AFM well DH went to a brewery w a Coworker last nite and did t make it home until 10 drunk as a skunk and :sick: 1/2 the nite so I guess he got what he deserved :haha:

So our BD By weekly started today cuz I wasn't about to give him any last nite ;)

Hopefully the rain will stay away so we can chill in the pool and BarBQ!! ;)


----------



## Driving280

Sorry, Mischief!! Do not lose hope. You are still very young and from everything I have read and all I have discussed with doctors, it is really the age that matters most. *hug* Are you thinking of doing IVF? But yes, it is hard... I had a mc before my DS and at least one CP and a MC before this pregnancy...


----------



## Smiles013

Mischief....big :hugs: I feel awful, I was holding out hope for you for this cycle.

Kfs.... Glad all went well with the hubby and his kneww surgery, hopefully he's a cooperative patient. 

Wish...that baby is too cute!!!! Soon enough that WILL be you holding YOUR son or daughter. :hugs:

Katie...man, you are living the life with your vacations! Glad you're enjoying yourself this summer. I wish I could have done the same thing but oh well, hopefully we'll be able to do something next year. 

Terri...your comment about being a born again virgin cracked me up. :haha: That's how I felt years ago after separating/divorcing my ex. Right after separating I decided to work on myself and used that time to reflect on everything so I did a lot of reading and meditating and decided no dating or sex. Well I did that for a year and the first time I was with someone I was all nervous like it was m first time but it's like riding a bike, you don't forget. :haha:

AFM...t minus 5 days! So much to do this week and the nerves are on full blast. I snapped at my husband this morning because he likes to joke about everything, I guess it's his way of dealing with a stressful situation. So he says to me " 5 days before they cut you from the rooter to the rooter huh?" Well of course I didn't think it was funny since I'm already scared about this whole c-section business. I swear I just wanted to cry and told him it wasn't funny and that I was already nervous about the while thing and that he was a complete ass for joking about it. :growlmad:
Sometimes men just don't get it!

Anyhow, hope all you lovelies are enjoying your Labor Day weekend and doing something fun.


----------



## Mischief

I stopped taking progesterone - I didn't have any last night. Instead of my temp going down, it went up, I stopped spotting, and we both think there's a faint line again! WTH?!?!?!


----------



## ttcinseattle

Mischief said:


> I stopped taking progesterone - I didn't have any last night. Instead of my temp going down, it went up, I stopped spotting, and we both think there's a faint line again! WTH?!?!?!

I'd bag the ICs and just use FRERs (sorry, I know they're expensive!) for the next two days and see what they look like. What a terrible time to be without insurance! Do you think you can make an appointment for blood work on Tuesday? Even if you don't have your insurance card and stuff like that yet, they should be able to retroactively bill your insurance once you do. At the very least if this is a CP you should get yourself some answers since this is at least 2 now, and if it's not you should get back on the P as quickly as possible. HOH for you!

And speaking of weird stories...
My DHs friend and his wife had a surprise pregnancy this summer. They'd written off children awhile ago because it just hadn't happened for them, and she's 39 now. Well lo and behold, she's pregnant. They told my husband right away, which I thought was a little nerve wracking because they'd literally just tested, but of course I was really positive and excited for them. Then two days later DH tells me she miscarried. I'm not that close to her, so I didn't feel comfortable saying anything, but I couldn't help thinking how does she know it's a MC? Couldn't it just be some bleeding, has she gone to the doc? But I left it alone. Anywho, now 3 weeks later DH tells me they went to the doc, he confirmed a miscarriage, but they're also still pregnant, like it was twins and she miscarried one. I assume that this is something a doc should be able to see on an ultrasound, although I admit I don't know much about miscarrying a twin. I am also getting all of this second hand through DH, but does any of it make any sense? She went on a bit of a bender after the miscarriage since she was upset, and now is worried she might have hurt the baby. I wish I'd said something to her, they both just seem clueless about how any of this works. 

Smiles, sorry about the insensitive comment! My DH has been joking about my lingering pregnancy brain (I think we can call it sleep deprivation!) and said "your brother took a quarter of mom's brain and you've taken another quarter so now she's down to half a brain" to Lillian yesterday and then was totally shocked when I got mad because he was just joking. I know they both mean well, but when we're already feeling nervous or insecure, jokes like those don't help! I know you're going to be just fine though, and from what friends have said scheduled C-sections are much easier to recover from than emergency ones once you've already labored for hours and practically birthed a baby on your own. That's when the recovery is really hard, your body is exhausted and beaten up AND now surgery on top of it. So I think your doc is doing the right thing for both you and babe, and you're going to do great!


----------



## Sis4Us

Mischief I have extra P if ya need it!!!

Also sprouts has the P Cream but u will have to use quite a bit!?

FX FX FX!!!

Smiles guys are :dohh: sometime they think we r dudes and get there stupid jokes just nut tap him next time that's what I do ;)
Then he says hey u need those :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles! I'm so excited for the countdown. Only five more days?! Incredible..My question is..are you going to keep temping? hee hee. I can't believe you've done such a good job throughout your pregnancy. This is all very exciting. And yeah, your hubs' joke was SO not funny. Jokes when you're scared are not funny. They make things even worst. You just stick it to him when the babe is born and say 'hey, my rooter and tooter are sore...go feed the baby.' HA!!HA!!

ttcinseattle-Glad things are going well except for your pregnancy brain. I don't know what to say to your hubs' friend, but being that she is "of advanced age" she should be able to get an appointment with the doctor and they can let her know what's going on. She sounds like my older sister. So clueless about life in general. She thought she'd get prego just taking prenatals. I'm like 'go see a doctor already!' hee hee. 

kfs1-How was the BBQ last night?

Mischief-I would try to schedule an appointment for Tuesday as well. I wonder what is happening with those lines..maybe you have a slow grower in there!

AFM-AF started..i can't believe how quickly she is here. I stopped my last P on Wednesday and she kind of started yesterday so YAY!! I have to call my nurse, and go pick up the dreaded BCPs, but I may be testing again in september, so I'm excited about that. I haven't even looked at the calendar...Currently, I feel like I did when I first started running. I just liked practicing and I didn't want to run in any races. Now, I feel like I just want to watch everyone else and stay on the sidelines. It's a weird feeling. I guess I'm going to be on the sidelines for two more weeks while i take my BCP so that will have to do. Have a fun Sunday everyone.


----------



## Wish4another1

Good Sunday Morning Ladies!!

Mischief - ooooohhhh- the line has re-appeared FXFXFX this time is sticks around and just gets darker!!! You must hate this limbo - am I or am I not... I hope you will know by tomorrow...sometimes afternoon wee is more concentrated and yes I would stick to FRERs!!! Good luck lady!!

Smiles - 5 days!!! :wohoo::wohoo: I am so excited to meet your little Mr or Miss - what is your gut telling you BTW??? I would love to stay team yellow if I get the chance!! My Dh always thinks he is funny... I never laugh... of course then he says that his comedy won't be appreciated till he is dead and gone.... I say no not then either...:rofl:

Terri - YAY for AF!!! - ok that is the last time I want to say that to yoU!!:haha: the only good thing about BCP for me is that is the only time I have 28 day cycles!!! anyway only two weeks for you and then stim stim stim!!! :) FX is goes fast for you!!!

Sis - I LOL'd at your nut tap and DH's response!!! hahahahah

TTC - I have heard of losing a twin but I don' t know if I had heard of the bleeding too... but I guess its awesome that one is hanging in there... it would be a weird situation about what to say... :hugs: Hope Lillian is doing awesome!!!

kfs- :hi: twinnie - hope you had some good ribs and enjoy that BBQ!!! have you tested? your chart is still looking good!!:thumbup:

:howdy: to everyone else!!

AFM: Ladies I had my first day off in 12 days yesterday (thats a long time for a government worker:haha:) and what did I do?? worked in the yard all day - mowed grass and attacked a part of the yard that had been taken over my 10 ft tall weeds!!! then took my youngest homecoming dress shopping (ended up getting her prom dress too) for 50% off!!! and then cleaned the inside of the house because I didn't want to have to take another shower (3 in one day is a bit much)
so I wore myself out - got up this morning and spent another two hours in the yard!!!! WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME!!!!???? dont answer that!!!

now I am preparing for a family get together - I am cooking on the grill, brats, hamburgers, hotdogs and chicken breasts... but I am still tired from the crazy yard work... 

TTC - well my temp went up this morning right on schedule - 6DPO I always get a temp rise - so that confirms my O in my mind - Monday... and it also confirms nothing new here same ole same ole and we know how all those previous cycles ended... back to your lives....:haha:

Hope you enjoy your Sunday!!!


----------



## Mischief

I waited four hours and did a FRER. Quite negative. I might trash the rest of those ICs! Ugh! But... 15 dpo there was a faint positive on the FRER so I'll talk to the doctor about it when I go in for my next ultrasound. For now I think I'm just waiting for AF.

I have a massive headache... possibly from dropping progesterone???

I am certain that I deserve some ice cream. Or maybe lo mein. Or possibly both.


----------



## Smiles013

Mischief....what the heck?!?! I agreed stay away from the IC's. Being in limbo stinks :hugs: And yes, you deserve lo mein and ice cream so have at it!

Terri....hooray for AF,well at least in this situation anyway so you can start your BCP's and move onto another IVF in September. As for my not so funny husband...he'll get his trust me. :winkwink:

Sis....your husband is funny! Lol. But the nut tap action is hilarious! We all know how sensitive they are about the nuts! :haha:

Wish....it's funny I don't have a feeling either way. I mean sometimes I think boy and sometimes I think girl. In any event we need to choose a name ASAP or this kid will be known by a symbol like Prince was at one time :haha:

TTC....I've heard the same thing about scheduled c sections as well. Since I have never had any surgeries the thought of it all scares me. The unknown is scary in general. 

Right now I'm trying to gain some energy back. Did back to back weddings Friday and Saturday and at both weddings all I kept being asked was " wow...are you having twins?" Really?!?! The house is quiet now, just me and the dogs here. My hubby took all 4 kids to a cookout at his friend's house. He asked if I wanted to go I said no, I was tired and I'm using this time to get stuff done. Filling out paperwork for the kids, finishing up my thank you cards for the baby shower, etc. plus it's an hour ride each way to the cook out. I'm trying to get in as much me time as I can before Friday.


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope everyone had a great weekend and Day off Tom :) 

We had a block party BarBQ and the Moms made me drink :haha: so I'm a Lil tired but bond and determined to :sex: since I had EWCM last nite and today ;)

Mischief sorry about the BFN hope it turns around!!


----------



## kfs1

Terri - happy that AF showed. When's your next appt?

Smiles - wow - so close!! Glad that you had an afternoon to yourself to get things done. Sorry for your DHs insensitive comments. Sometimes men seriously don't think!!!!

Ttc - I agree with Terri - that woman needs to see a DR asap!!

Mischief - whoa twinnie - you're too busy!!!! Hope you get some downtime to relax.

Mischief - how's it going today?

Sis - hope you got BDing in last night!

So, temp drop this morning. I'm still on P and last month my temp didn't drop until days after I stopped P so I'm totally confused. Wth?? :(


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-I'm confused too, especially because it is a tad early for your temperature to drop, but I guess just hang tight and see what happens. Maybe it'll shoot back up tomorrow and you and Moni will be bump buddies! Or...you can just hang around with me. One is obviously better than the other. womp womp. Don't lose the faith.


----------



## Wish4another1

morning ladies... hope none of you are laboring on Labor day -unless its smiles having her little baby early!!! 

kfs- hmmmmm:coffee::coffee: what is up with those temps??? who knows... I hope that its a good sign and like Terri said it will shoot back up tomorrow!!! how was your BBQ? hope you enjoyed the weekend and is your hubby recovering ok?? 

terri - never fear if Kfs is bump buddies with Moni - I am here to stick it out with you!!! :haha: and it will only be another 4-6 weeks for you anyway...

Sis - hope you got your :sex: session in last night!!! 

Smiles - sounds like you had a few hours of peace while the DH took the kids away... i picture you and serenity - birds chirping... and lots of smiles of course!!! the countdown is on - I hope you are productive as you can be while preparing for this little one!!! :hugs:

Mischief - how you doing today lady???

:hi: all you oldie but goodies!!!

AFM: exhaustion!!! I went to bed at 830 last night - after working in the yard for two days, cooking for my family and DH's - I just collasped - my hubby was like "isn't it too early for bed" - ugh dude while you were out shooting your gun - I was working my arse off!!!
i went to sleep anyway!! :haha:
temps are same ole same ole again - so even though I am 7DPO no desire to test... keeping up with the P cream twice a day - hoping i can keep the spotting away... 
today is TV watching and BBQ leftovers all day long!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Wish. I will surely need some kind of buddy soon. We can share a cell at the looney bin too. I wouldn't mind if you were there with me. Ha ha. 

I'm glad you got caught up on some sleep. You've been a workhorse the last few weeks. I'm eating sushi for lunch and then it's leftovers for me for a few days. I took spinach/artichoke dip to the draft party yesterday and it was the second thing eaten! The Rice Krispie treats stole the show and I let someone else make those this year. That is one of my party staples. Hee hee. You'll be happy to know that I chose Chicago defense and Alshon Jeffrey as my WR. I hope they have a great season. I am pumped for Thursday!


----------



## VJean

Happy Labor Day ladies! (And Happy Monday to the Non-US ladies?) :flower:

I haven't been on much the past few days, bc I've been dealing with Ex-DH (will be referred to as Douche Bag or DB from here on out).

So you may remember that DB was trying to convince my 14 year old to go live with him..... I was trying to compromise and work out an increase in visitation but no change in custody. All of this is bc DBs child support is supposed to go up this month from $675 a month to $1500. I had also started having my son see a counselor so I could get a third party's unbiased opinion on what was best for him. 

So Thursday evening at 9:30 DB had me served with papers asking for full custody and for me to pay him child support. Right frickin' at the beginning on a 4 day weekend, and our court date is set for Tuesday at 9am! I am sure he was hoping I wouldn't be able to get a lawyer to represent me. Luckily I was able to get the lady I wanted. She met with us Friday am and filed multiple motions, including one to increase my child support. 

DB is claiming that my son wants to live with him, but my sons counselor told our lawyer that my son only wants to see his dad more. My son also told DB's lawyer that he just wants to see his dad more, not live with his dad. 

A big factor in our favor us that DB moved outside my sons school boundary (no bus available) and DB is unable to do school drop off/pick up. DB will need his girlfriend or my daughter to do it.... So technically, he isn't meeting basic needs of our son. 

Anyway, our best case scenario is that the judge dismisses the case and approves my child support countersuit. We know that isn't likely. So we are hoping for custody to remain the same and DB to get one extra weekend a month. That will alleviate the issue he has with transportation to and from school. The more likely scenario is that we will end up with a 50/50 visitation split. Not the best interest of my son, but I have to be prepared for that. 

At the very least I should walk away with an increase in support ($1100) for my other son, and shouldn't owe DB any money, even if we do a 50/50 split. 

I just feel bad for my son....it's a lot to put on a kid, but DB only thinks of himself. Of course, this is his dads weekend, so I haven't been able to talk to him. I sent him a text letting him know that I loved him and was in no way mad at him for any of this.... He wrote back apologizing for this mess and it made me sad. It also made me hate his dad even more.

Be careful who you have children with, ladies! :haha:

We can use all the prayers we can get tomorrow morning!


----------



## moni77

So...I accidentally saw the voice mail yesterday (i have Google voice and theytranscribe voice masks) and zoomed in on the word "congratulations". So hubby and I listened toit yesterday and as of right nowI am pregnant!. The numbers were a little low so they increased myprogesterone. Beta was 45.8 and progesterone was 18. Next betais tomorrow..really hoping it doubles. I took a wondfo last night and this morning and they look about the same to me, no darker no lighter. I'll tryto figure out how to add them later...


----------



## VJean

Congrats Moni! FX'd your tests get darker and your numbers rise!!


----------



## ttcinseattle

Amazing news, Moni!! What a fighter that little emby is! Congrats :)


----------



## nessaw

Brilliant mews moni. Stick stick stick!
Hi all. Sorry back to school but have been reading. Xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Moni take it easy "Today U are PG" :yipee:


----------



## garfie

Congrats moni - stick little one stick :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Radkat

Yay, Moni! Big congrats!:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Driving280

Yay Moni!! What great news!! 

VJean, how stressful! It sounds like you will get the right result, but what an A**hole serving papers right before a long weekend. Feeling sorry for your son as well. Hope you enjoyed the Labor Day weekend a little, though...

I actually had a good weekend despite being nervous about u/s tomorrow. Went to US Open Tennis Saturday (friend knows a player and got me a free player ticket!). Nice day at the beach today - almost totally empty, I guess people prefer grilling today - I don't mind!


----------



## Smiles013

Moni.....big congrats!!!!! Whoo-hoo so happy for you!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

VJean-Yeah, your ex DB is certainly a DB. I'm glad your son isn't falling for it and just wants to spend a little more time with dad. I hope that he has to pay MORE child support and your son gets to see him a little more. That way, everyone would be happy except DB. Your county/city works fast too. I can't believe you got served on Thursday and you have a court date on Tuesday but I guess it's best to just get it over with. *hugs*

Driving-Glad you had a good time at the beach and at the tennis match. It's pretty hot here today and the Os lost so I'm glad we didn't go to the baseball game. We'll go tomorrow night when a) it's cooler and b) it won't be so crowded because everyone is back in school. I just hope they win. fxfx

Mischief/Sis-How are you guys doing today? Hope you're by a pool somewhere.

Moni-Hope tomorrow's beta and P have more than doubled! I'm still so excited that your results were great. It gives me a lot of hope. <3

I picked up my BCP today. I wasn't sure if I had a refill, so I went by the store while I was out and asked and there was one, so if they call me tomorrow and say to start, I don't have to make any special trips.


----------



## Sis4Us

Im here been running errands and working on DS2's room since I still haven't finished it!! :nope:

I went and got OPKs cuz my temps has been either really LOW or really high so I had to know and wouldn't u know Super ++++!!
DH has to go to LA Tom so hopefully the 4days b4 will be good enough ! 

Vjean I forgot to say he sure is a DB i have one of those too but Tha kfully he doesn't even see DS1 and my son likes it that way he even wants to legally change his name to DHs!!
I hope all ends well and he gets what's coming!! ;)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Moni! What fabulous news! Big CONGRATS!!!! <3


----------



## felcity 45

Congratulations Moni :happydance:


----------



## kfs1

Negative dollar store test this morning. Sigh.


----------



## terripeachy

Do you want me to cheer you on, kfs1, or have you thrown in the towel? I know it can be annoying sometimes when people are cheering. Stupid dollar store tests. All tests can be the enemy. I still haven't found one I liked. :haha: :hugs: girlfriend. Love ya.


----------



## kfs1

No cheering necessary Terri. I've thrown in the towel at this point. I'm just bumming really hard today. It's not like I feel pregnant or anything but no matter what, you just always have that little bit of hope. Just mentally e x h a u s t e d. Plus, I was thinking about IVF and timing since I'll most likely have to be on BCPs for a while and I'm not sure that the timing will work out. I have a trip planned for Columbus Day weekend in October so it might be tricky. That said, maybe a little break might be a good thing.

Had a nice time at the BBQ but a lot of "baby talk" as per usual, especially since 2 of my friends are pregnant with their 3rd. Three of them were saying how they fell pregnant the "first month they tried" and they were so surprised - I mean, wth? I just can't STAND how hard it is for all of us. 

OK - pity party over. Let me catch up now.

Terri - So, how long do you have to be on BCPs this round? Do you have another appointment today? What's the dealio?

Vjean - I hope everything goes OK today. Hopefully the judge will see through his BS and will listen to your son and his opinion. I'm so sorry that you have to deal with this at all. :hugs:

Driving - Glad you had a great weekend. Sounds like it was blast. Good luck today!!!

Mischief - I see that your AF showed her ugly face. How are you doing? Hope you're doing OK. :hugs:

Sis - Hope you got in another BD session last night! :sex:

Moni - Good luck today! Can't to wait to hear the results.

Hi Smiles, Katie, Wish, TTC, Nessaw, Garfie, Rad, and everyone else!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Yeah, I could tell that you really weren't feeling it. I'm sorry. It is the worst! And yes, just exhausting is the exact word. The draft party is always at someone's house, and everyone brings their kids. All of the kids know each other and see each other quite a bit. The families go on vacation together etc..so it's good for them, but I notice that when the moms are all talking about their kids, I just tune out or go eat more food. HA! I don't really care about 'how they like their teacher, who is potty trained and how long it took, etc..' I really don't. Of course, I did the same thing when they were all married and I was still single. I guess I just understand my role and wait until the conversation changes.

Long story short, maybe a month off is good and you can take BCPs in October, and start IVF at the mid to end of the month. I don't know if I have to go in for a scan or if I can start BCPs right now. I just emailed the nurse. 

VJean-Good luck this morning. I hope everything goes the way you want.

moni-Can't wait for your report too...c'mon high Hcg and P numbers.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sending a quick msg this morning and going by rote memory which means I will forget half of you!

Sis--I can't believe that short bleed/clot was the m/c. Wow, that's a relief that it wasn't long and painful. Use that leftover HCG to your advantage this cycle. That's the silver lining in a crap situation.

Mischief--I'm so sorry about the bfn. :(. It sounds like it could be a chemical but I've also heard those IC are so terrible. It's just not fair to be teased back and forth like this. That's the worst to have your hopes go up and down. BIG :hugs:

Driving--Good luck with your scan today. I know things are going to be just fine! Post a pic when you can of the munchkin. :)

Moni--Still so excited about your news and wishing you all the best at your appt today!

VJean--Thinking of you today, too. Yeah, your ex DB really is trying to be a sneaky jerk here and that's uncalled for. No way will a judge give him full custody when your teenage son isn't asking to move in FT with him. Yeah, that's not happening. But wait, you have another younger son with him? I guess I thought it was your adult daughter and the 14 year old son only? Hugs to you today, too. :hugs:

Terri--I'm still just pissed that you aren't pregnant. I'm trying to build a bridge and such, but it's hard! So is IVF happening again this month? I mean, you're gonna get pregnant, it's just that the waiting is irritating!

Kfs1--This just sucks big time on the BFN. I'm so sorry. Your brain is always swirling around TTC unless you are in the midst of AF, so all that timing, temping, BDing, symptom spotting, pill popping, Dr appts...the whole thing...it comes to a head with that one shitty test or AF. Even if you weren't feeling it, you always have some hope that lingers and it hurts when that's gone and it's time to start again. It's your time soon, but I think a little break from the madness isn't a bad thing. <3

Wish--Does it look like you made the BD window?! And that pic with the baby was too cute. I certainly hope you sniffed him a bunch. I'm convinced smelling new babies stimulates the ovaries. :)

Smiles--So close, so close!! I usually get all frustrated when people stay team yellow, but this makes the anticipation that much more intriguing! Like I said before, whether it's a boy or girl, it's gonna be a good lookin' baby!

AFM, We are still enjoying the Florida beach thoroughly. Yes, we do vacay a lot, lol. My hubby gets 6 weeks vacation, I stay home, and my daughter is not in elementary school yet, so it's a perfect trifecta for being on the go a lot. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I think I caught the :sick: from DS2 either that or this is the most painful O I've ever had I woke up in the middle of the nite to take something I felt like AF was here it was crazy!!
Yesterday I got sick after I drank my Iced coffee I've been loving lately :nope: and Today my throat is scratchy and nose Is running!! 
So the acupuncturist told me to wait until I feel better to come I'm just afraid cuz I know O will be Tom and I haven't been in almost 2 wks :shrug:

Kfs1 sorry about the BFN :hugs:

Vjean GL today!!!

Terri hope u get to jump right in and get things moving!!


----------



## kfs1

terripeachy said:


> I notice that when the moms are all talking about their kids, I just tune out or go eat more food. HA! I don't really care about 'how they like their teacher, who is potty trained and how long it took, etc..' I really don't.

Oh, totally. I kept getting up and leaving the room for sure. :)


----------



## Wish4another1

kfs - aweee twinnie - I am so sorry about that stupid dollar store test :hugs: and I understand that down feeling... and you know its ok to feel that way - treat yourself to something little or something big today... and I am [-o&lt; this cycle is one of the last ones that you feel bummed about... the IVF planning will work itself out - trip and all - and soon you will be bump buddies with terri!!! :happydance:

Sis - sorry about your bug!!! lets hope all your BD'ing did the trick this month and a sticky bean is snuggling in!!!

Katie - ahhh it all makes sense - 6 weeks of vaca for the dh!!! I get 30 days a year and can save up to 60 but hubby only gets 3 weeks and we spend it all of his on hunting seasons!!! Enjoy Florida - beaches are lovely!!! :flower:\\:D/

Vjean - I am so sorry about what you are going through with DB... I had one of those - I had a restraining order for 6 years after our divorce... and it was ugly after that too (his new wife making me out to be a liar) anyway... I can feel you pain and remember how awful it was for my daughter... I always read the Psalms before going to court and one stuck out Psalm 37:1 "do not fret over evil men" he sounds evil to me... God will take care of you - do the right thing by your child - and God honors that!!! anyway I hope things are ok now... and you get your child support increase!!! :hugs::hugs:[-o&lt;

Terri - glad to read that you got the go ahead from the nurse about your BCP's... and the plan is in motion...and I don't blame you for taking a temping break!!! girl you know I am rooting for you over here!!! :yipee:

Moni - thinking of you this morning!!! hoping those numbers jump up!!

Mischief - sorry about the BFN and :witch: what is your plan this cycle??

:hi: felicity, garfie and all you other lovelies!!!

AFM: so here is how my day started - walked into my office and realized I left my computer at home :sad2: so turned around and drove back home (40 min one way) to get it... UGH...

to answer your ? Katie about BD timing .. i believe I ovulated on Monday - based on my temps... I forgot my OPK's when I went to Chicago and didn't want to go buy any with my coworkers around since none of them know my TTC obsession... so I didn't get to test until Monday night and it was close to positive but it faded after that so I must have had a pos on Sunday... either way :sex: was Monday night... and since I feel TOTALLY the same as every other freaking cycle... I guess I am waiting for the pre af spotting and af to start...boo hooo...

less than one month till our 2 week canada trip... how do i get my DH to write a list of what he has to bring... :shrug::shrug::shrug: he just says yeah I know I should do that...:dohh:


----------



## Smiles013

VJean...good luck today! I hope everything goes in your favor. Ex's can be a pain. I have to finish filling out court paper work when I get home after my Dr's appts. It's annoying to go through when you're not pregnant so having to go through it now is a real pain in the ass! I stand by the philosophy that when ppl do stuff out of spite it never works out for them. 

KFS.... Big :hugs: spoil yourself over the next couple of days. I hate that you have to go through this. 

Sis... Hope you feel better. 

Terri....I'm putting my foot down, this upcoming cycle is it for you. I've put your eggs on notice. :winkwink:

Katie....I'm jealous, wish I could vacation like a rock star too. Lol

Wish...have you tried conceive easy? Read about it at conceiveeasy.com. Maybe it might be something for you to try. Before I used it I
My cycles were crazy! Pre spotting, multiple periods in a month, LP was screwed up, etc. I figured before going for fertility treatments I would try the conceive easy system and it worked for me. I figured what the hell could it hurt and 6 weeks later I was shocked it worked. 

AFM...back to back Dr's appts today. Growth scan shows the baby is 9 lbs and that by Friday the baby should be about 9lbs 4 oz! WTH?!?! So my dr was right in not wanting to wait to closer to my due date. Since I'm now scheduled for a c section I had to end up getting iron infusions after all so I'm sitting here now getting the 1st treatment done and another tomorrow and again possibly on Thursday. Sheesh. But if this helps me to avoid a transfusion after the c section I'll do it.


----------



## Driving280

ugh, so they found a choroid plexus cyst which is a soft marker for T18. No other issues and since all tests so far have been great, the baby is probably fine. But, given my age and the fact that the tests were just screening, we had amnio on the spot. I had tried to avoid it... So now lying on the bed and feeling sorry for self.


----------



## Wish4another1

Driving - I immediately had to Dr Google this cyst thing - I know you know but since your bubs shows no other signs or tests - he is more than likely fine - how long till you get the amnio results??... I know you will be worrying until they tell you he is fine!!!
[-o&lt; all is fine for you lady!!! :hugs:

smiles - I have ordered the kit - so we will see - I will be glad to just have a cycle with no spotting!!! and of course getting past day 24 would be nice :haha:
9lb baby???? wow that's a bigun.... can't wait to see him or her - i am sure he/she has beautiful cheeks!!! :hugs:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Driving, It sounds scary and I'm sorry you are having to wait for the amnio results as I know how you wanted to avoid it. But didn't you have the blood test around 11--12ish weeks that screen for Tri18 and a bunch of other things and came back fine? Hugs to you....I'm sorry you are going through this worry. <3


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-Thank you! I put my foot down too. hee hee.
Sorry you have to do those iron infusions, but if it prevents a blood transfusion it's the least you can do, and yeah, what is up with that growing baby??!! It has to be a boy, right? Can girls get that big? hee hee. He'll be coming very soon. How are things going at home-the nursery, DH's big ideas?

Driving-What does that mean, exactly? My sister said that the doctors always say scary things so that they don't/can't get sued later on, so maybe it's not as bad as it sounds. I'm hoping so, anyway...just stay on that bed and remain calm. <3 :flower:


----------



## Radkat

Kfs - I'm sorry for the BFN. TTC is definitely exhausting, esp after listening to all of those saying how easy it was to get pregnant. Maybe a break will help. :hugs:

Sis - Hooray for a positive OPK. Sounds like your timing was good. Boo to a bug. Hope you can shrug it off quickly. 

Wish - It sounds like your timing was good too. Fx.

Terri - Glad you can get going with your bcp soon. And I get the walking away. It's better than saying "Can we PLEASE talk about something else?!" or maybe that would be a good thing... :haha:

VJean - I'm sorry you have to deal with the DB. I hope the judge sees it your (and your son's) way. Let us know how it went.

Katie - Count me in with the others that are jealous of your vacations. But I'm living vicariously through you anyway. 

Smiles - I hope your getting some good rest in. Looking forward to you new addition's arrival. 9lbs 4oz! Those predictions can be off though. They were over by a lb with DD. 

Driving - I'm sorry about the scariness with the marker. The amnio will tell you definitively. I'm sure all is well, but I understand the worry until you know for sure. :flower:

Hi to everyone else! :hi:


----------



## Driving280

It is basically a blister in the area of the brain that makes fluid and 1-2% of normal fetuses have it. it will clear itself eventually. But is also associated with T18. Dr thought that the chance of t18 was very low b/c of clear maternit21 and all else, but amnio is only way to be sure and we had decided to have it in case of any issue... procedure was not bad, just worried about complications.. Thanks all for your thoughts...


----------



## moni77

Sorry Driving...I'm sure it will work out. 

Smiles - I have found they often OVER estimate the final weight... cant wait until Friday though!

AFM - The doc FINALLY called me back at about 4:45pm and my beta is up to 117!!! :happydance: I'm so relieved! I go back in a week for a scan and another set of blood tests! (I got no work done today!) I think I am going to try to figure out how to add a ticker! I never thought this day would come...ladies you are right behind me!


----------



## Sis4Us

Driving I hope all comes back good!!!! :hugs:

Moni :yipee: Great news!!!


----------



## Smiles013

Driving....waiting for results stinks so hopefully they'll have them back to you sooner than later. I'm sure everything is fine. Please don't feel sorry for yourself :hugs: will keep you in my prayers


Wish.....whoo-hoo you ordered it! Isn't the kit just the cutest? I like how they give you everything you need in the box. I really hope it works for you. I figured for the price it was worth a try because other stuff I tried wasn't working. It seemed to have good reviews. FX FX FX for you. I'm so excited!

Now regarding this 9 lb kid, with my other two they estimated both of them to be smaller and it turned out they were both bigger than the estimate so it looks like my kids err on the plus side of the 10% the scan can be off by so who knows with this one. Well at least it's a c section so if this kid is as big or bigger than what they say I won't have to push him or her out. 

Also my 1st iron infusion today didn't go well. Low and behold I had a bad damn reaction to it. My head started throbbing, I started to feel congested , a tingling/numb feeling along with feeling hot started to spread in my arms and all of a sudden it felt like someone was sitting on my chest and I couldn't breath! I had the nurses in a panic. They ran to get the dr who checked my heart and had them give me a Claritin and start pumping fluids in my IV and then they started to monitor my pulse ox, and pressure etc. one nurse turned the portable AC towards me because she said I looked flustered...which dammit I'm sure I did after all that was happening. So bottom line is no more infusion treatments for me so I hope this one along with my iron pills is enough to keep me from needing a transfusion because I told the dr I wasn't coming for another if there is the slightest chance that would happen again. He agreed and said the next episode could actually be worse and didn't want to chance it. Ummmmm.....like I was gonna let him chance it?!?! :haha:


----------



## kfs1

Driving - I'm sorry to hear your news but I'm staying positive for you since all of your other tests were ok. When do you get the results of the amnio?

Smiles - so scary!! Glad you don't have to go through that again!

Moni - Congratulations!!

Terri - glad you were able to start BCPs. I hope these few weeks go fast for you!


----------



## Smiles013

Moni...I forgot to say whoo-hoo on the increasing numbers! :happydance:

Terri..and no, nothing has been done. The baby will be staying in our room as the basement was supposed to be finished so the girls could move down there, yeah well....that didn't happen so the room that was to be the nursery/youngest boy's room never happened either. Oh well, we'll have to make due for now. I refuse to stress over it. I want my last 3 days before the baby gets here to be as stress free as possible.


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-You REALLY don't want to do the infusions....faker..Just kidding. That does sound really scary and I'm glad they were able to get you "unflustered." Thankfully you don't have to do anymore. You only have a few more days, so I'll keep my fingers crossed that your iron pills do the trick.

moni-nice ticker!


----------



## Smiles013

Terri...you're a nut! :haha: I really didn't mind the infusions even though I HATE being stuck with needles but that was a scary feeling. All I kept thinking was " what if I go I to labor now?" They kept me there for the longest time trying to get me settled. They can keep those infusion treatments. Lol. 

VJean.....just checking on you to see how things went. Hope DB didn't get anything he wanted.


----------



## Sis4Us

Happy Hump Day!!!!!

AFM feeling worse today this cold is killin me I was suppose to go to the school for a meeting but it will have to be VIA phone cuz I dont feel like getting dressed today and don't want to get anyone sick !!
On a better note Looks like I might have Od :thumbup:


----------



## kfs1

Sis - Ugh. Sorry that you're still feeling sick. BUT I'm happy that you O'd and got some good BD time in! Hope you start to feel better soon.

Smiles - Praying those iron pills work for you!

Terri - Hey there. I miss stalking your chart!

Driving - Hope you're hanging in there today and that you get your results soon.

Vjean - How did things go yesterday? I hope the judge was smart enough to see through your ex's BS.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-It is crazy not having a chart to look at, but you wouldn't see anything anyway except the meds boxed checked. hee hee. How are you feeling today? Hopefully better than yesterday. <3

Sis-Sorry you are still feeling pretty yucky. Are all the kids back at school or is the sick one still at home with you? Hope the conference goes ok.

VJean-I also hope everything went the way you wanted yesterday.

ttcinseattle-Lillian update from me...she now has a sister stem. I planted a maple leaf size seedling thing and only two stems came out of it? I think it's faulty, but Lillian and her sis are getting bigger. hee hee.

AFM-The Os game was rained out until 9:30, and they won. We watched the game for an hour because Lexi had been in her crate since 6:30 and I felt bad. Today she will be returning to the shelter, but I found an awesome mom for her and her mom will pick her up tomorrow. She will be missed, and I'm sure I'll be :cry: when I drop her off. As long as I don't hear her crying I'll be fine.


----------



## moni77

Wow thatwas a quick foster...Hopefully youdon'tget too emotional.


----------



## Driving280

Thanks, all. I will get the FISH results (preliminary) tomorrow probably and the full results probably in 10 days. I asked for the microarray to be done, so they will be looking inside every chromosome, so I will really know as much as possible... If I have to go through this thing...


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri my LO is back at school so just me and the Pups at least she <3 me last when I'm feeling yucky!! ;)
The conference was short and sweet I'm glad I didn't get Dressed for that it took all of 15mins but we will have another one in NOV! :thumbup:

Just chilling and watching Cupcake Wars hoping to be baking my own Lil Cupcake!! :)


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - our puppies always know how to make us feel better when we are feeling sick!!! and I hope you get to feeling much better - and yes you baking a cupcake is about to happen!!! :hugs::hugs:

Driving - FX and HOH you get excellent news today and you can relax a little more for the remainder of your pregnancy!! :flower:

Terri - Good luck with taking your little munchin back to the shelter - I am glad you found her a good home!!! when is the next one coming???:haha: 

kfs - thinking of you twinnie - hope all is ok with you!! Is hubby back at work or are you taking care of him??

Moni - again congrats on that awesome second beta number!!! :) :happydance:

Smiles - 1 day and a wake up (that is how we count down in the army sometimes) and your little one will be here!!! is your c-section scheduled for the morning? and what exact time zone are you in - cause I am hoping to see a mini smiles Friday morning... :haha:

Vjean - Hope your silence doesn't mean that things went bad FXFXFX you have just been too busy to update us!!! much love to you lady!!:hugs:

:hi: to all the other ladies out there!!

AFM: no need to test this cycle either... super bad PMS yesterday - I was angry with everyone and everything... and then the cramping and spotting started...this morning its much worse -even some bright red blood (sorry TMI) 
and now I am just *@(*QEQ*ERU)EQ(UR)E(WUAROHASR:OQUIW(E(Q*WE( and sad :cry:
oh well... tomorrow is a new day... and maybe a new cycle!!:haha:
Happy Wednesday everyone!! :hugs:

EDIT - totally having ice cream for lunch :gun: take that angry uterus!!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-You deserve ice cream. Maybe the conceive plus will be your answer. It worked for smiles so maybe it'll work for you. I'm not really sure what it is though-pills, lotion? I hope you're feeling better tomorrow, and I completely empathize with you. This whole process is so draining. Month after month after month. :flower: here is a pretty flower for you. :)

Sis-Glad the conference was short and sweet. And now you get a two month break from talking to teachers. And thank goodness for your dogs. They do always bring a smile to my face.

Not sure when I'll get another foster. Hubs isn't big into them, so I try to space them out a bit. Luckily Lexi was so good, I'm sure he wouldn't mind getting another in the near future. We'll see..


----------



## moni77

Sorry Wish...


----------



## kfs1

Sis - Now you have me craving cupcakes!!!

Wish - Just said sorry on the other thread but sorry again. Like Terri & Smiles said, I'm really hoping that kit helps you. Anyway, I'm glad that you're eating ice cream for lunch today! You deserve it!!

I'm feeling much better today girls, thanks! I was in a baaaaad way yesterday for sure but I closed my door at work and hid from the world so that helped. I'm trying to mentally prepare myself for a negative beta tomorrow even though I know I'll be a little upset when it happens cause that's just how I roll. :) DH is doing great. He was able to take his brace off yesterday and he just has 2 little stitches and some swelling. Today is "meet the teacher" day at his school so he'll get to meet his new class. And then the first actual day is tomorrow.


----------



## Smiles013

Wish.....I love learning new Army lingo from you. Lol. Baby Smiles is scheduled to be delivered 1 pm EST on Friday. Hoping I don't get delayed.


----------



## Wish4another1

thanks everyone!! I totally had Culver's for lunch - they have custard and I ordered me one scoop of vanilla with peanut butter.... and yes I ate it first... then a double cheeseburger... I feel :holly: but its all good today... 

Smiles - so excited that is 1200 here - 1300 where you are... i hope that you will be able to upload a picture for us... i mean seriously that should be your first priority!! :rofl: ok not really.... but please update when you can... 

kfs - so glad you are feeling better - I figure by tomorrow I am hoping to be better too... and I am glad meet and greet is today! how exciting... I loved the first day of school...

Terri - my understanding is that conceive plus is a pill - they have a different blend each month so you take them in order - month 1 month 2... maybe I will be testing their number of months??? right now I am on month 18 :haha:... sounds like fertilaid but its all natural stuff apparently... I will try it... Lord knows I have bottles and bottles of vitamins, supplements, pills that make you fly.... ok not really about the flying... hehehe 

the important thing to me is that DH is taking his supplements... and he is right now... :thumbup:

well ladies I have to give a decision briefing to the Colonel and Sergeant Major at 1430... fun times had by all i wish they had a smiley saluting!!! 

:mamafy:


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish I hope that Concieve Plus does the trick for u ... U so deserve it and the ice cream!! :hugs:

I'm a Lil down today feeling discouraged I mean how is my Body going to be a baby Temple when I feel like a big pile of Steamy Poo!!! :nope:

Kfs1 I always hate those beta calls if u think u r out just start planning something else to ease Ur mind 
I've been finishing up DS2s room then it's Mum time for Homecoming then Halloween lots of projects to keep me Busy!! ;)

Teri hope Lexi doesn't cry just tell her her Furever mommy will be there soon!!


----------



## Radkat

Smiles - That's nuts about the iron transfusion. Pills from now on for sure. So exciting Baby Smiles will be here so soon! Yay!

Moni - Big congrats on the great beta! and I second loving the ticker.

Sis - Sorry you're feeling bad, but I'm sure a little embie can make it through it though.

Terri - Sad about Lexi leaving, but how great that you know she's going with an adoptive doggy mama.

Driving - I'm glad you get some preliminary results tomorrow. I would've done the full array as well. 

Wish - That totally sucks that you're spotting. I'm glad you had some custard for lunch - excellent idea. And LOL about the cow smiley. You've cemented your place as the smiley queen. :mrgreen: \\:D/ :lolly:

Kfs - Glad things are feeling better today. I'm a big fan of the close the door technique as well. Sometimes I close the door and lay on the floor. Just makes things feel better. New perspective or something.


----------



## Wish4another1

:blush:well girls... I've gone and done it now... I called the OB GYN that ordered my HSG and asked if I could get another appointment on my old referral...

MY APPT IS MONDAY!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

I am asking about getting my left tube unblocked and progesterone for this stupid spotting... and hey maybe even femara!!!!!!!!

watch out ladies!!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I had to make a trip to the school anyway to get my DS1!!!

Some kid sucker punched him as he was walking to his truck :grr: all this over his new GF geez I hate Highschool :nope:
I will be filing a report cuz my son didn't swing back he said the boy hit like a girl and he didn't want to get suspended for it!! ;)
Proud of him but also pissed at the sme time :nope:


----------



## kfs1

Sis - yikes! Hope your DS is OK.

Wish - yeeeeeah twinnie! Get the tube unblocked so we can be official matching twinnies again. :)

Rad - how's it going over there?


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-Woohoo!! How awesome..Way to turn your frown upside down. I guess your meeting with the sergeant was a good one, or at least got you motivated! hee hee. Culvers is really good! I had it when I went to Milwaukee MANY moons ago, and it was such a treat. Yum yum..don't remind me.

Sis-Sorry for having to go pick up your son. If you file a report, will the other boy get suspended? I hate fighting. Sorry you have one more thing to do on your list when you're not feeling good.

Lexi cried the whole way to the shelter but then she was happy when she smelled other dogs. What a jerk. HA!!HA!! I'm glad she's ok with going back there. Sometimes the dogs hate going back. She got the all clear from the vet and her new mom will be at the shelter bright and early to pick her up. I'm going to try to visit her new place this weekend. I'm happy for her and I know her new mom will just love her to pieces.


----------



## Sis4Us

He's fine he barely has a Bump below his eye around his cheek bone!! His BFF came over and they r laughing and joking!! I just hope they aren't plotting revenge ;)

Terri glad Lexi was a good girl and happy she's going to a great home!!

Wish get ER done!!!


----------



## Smiles013

Wish....way to go! I think that ice cream/custard and cheeseburger did it for you! Lol. With everything you got lined up your BFP is coming! Oh and of course my priority is to post a picture of the baby for you ladies to see. Lol. That's after I am coherent enough to do anything. 

Sis...what an ass that kid is. Proud of your son for not sinking to his level but at the same time the kid deserved one or two in return. Hope you feel better and sorry you have to now deal with that crap when you're not feeling well. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Like I said my Son said he hit like a girl and is the size of his very small BFF I think he was Kinda afraid he would hurt him or he was in Shock that the kid stepped to him!! :shrug:

I think he knew if he swung back everyone would think he was picking on the Lil guy so he did nothing so The DB(sorry thats someones DS but he deserves it) would get in trouble for it all!! ;)

Smiles Cant wait to see that Chunky Monkey!! 

Going to bed I so hope I feel better Tom!!! :sleep:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I must have a low grade fever look at that temp jump :0


----------



## kfs1

Whoa Sis - that's some jump!! Are you still feeling sick or do you think it's just a natural jump?

Wish - once again, good for you for being proactive lady. The custard/burger gave you the extra boost you needed!

Morning Terri, Smiles, Moni, Rad, Katie, Nessaw, Mischief, TTC, and everyone else.

Beta is at 9 today so I'm home and heading into work after that. Luckily, I have a bunch of meetings today to distract me. And as Wish suggested, I will definitely be indulging in something this evening when I get the "official" bad news - wine and junk food??? Ice cream & burgers??? Hmmm. :)

DH just left for his first day at school. He seems nervous but a GOOD nervous. I really think this year is going to be great for him!! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm still :sick: I'm sure that's the reason for my temp I've never had a temp that high unless I was sick!! :nope:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Wow is right. Hope you're not feeling too terrible. That jump is crazy high though.

kfs1-You plan your ice cream and burgers, and I'll plan the party for when we hear surprise good news this afternoon. :) Yay for DH going to his new job today. The kids are just as nervous as he is, and he'll do just fine. I love new starts.

Smiles-I can't wait another day!!! :wohoo: I wish today was your baby's birth day. hee hee.


----------



## VJean

Driving, Im sorry to hear about the cyst. I feel confident that your baby is ok, based on your previous blood work, but I know you must be out of your mind worried!

Moni, Yay for rising numbers! :happydance:

Smiles, wow! Super scary experience with the iron transfusion! I am glad you dont have to go thru that again! And dont worry about a big baby.they are the cutest. The pic below is my 3 DAY OLD! You cant beat those cheeks! They estimated my baby at 7 1/2 lbs, and she was 10, so I am just assuming this baby will be up there also. So yes Terri, girls can be that big! :winkwink:

Wish, I hope you enjoyed that ice cream! It sounds delicious and I am extremely jealous. I also hope you see some results with your new kit! I am also impressed that your DH is taking his supplements! Its about time that man wised up. :haha: Im so happy you got your appointment!

Terri, you are the best foster mama! I hope DH doesnt make you wait too long. There is nothing like cleaning up after a puppy to take your mind off of things. 

Kfs1, sometimes we all need a day like that! I am glad you had a door you were able to close. It is never easy to get negative results, even when you know the answer. :hugs: I vote yes to ice cream, junk food, burger, etc... 

Sis, WOW! What are kids thinking these days? I am proud of your son also!

Thank you so much for the support ladies! I really appreciate it! Testifying is court is probably the scariest thing I have ever done....i'd take child birth over it any day!! 

Anyway, DB had sued me for full custody of our 14 year old. On Friday, we tried to negotiate and give him an extra weekend. He already has 1st, 3rd, 5th. I was willing to give up 4th, which would give him 4 extra days, and result in me having my son for 15 days a month and his dad 13, on average... He declined that offer. 

The week before he had me served I offered to give him Wednesdays, but he declined to respond to that email. The approach his lawyer took was that he was trying to compromise with me and I was being a "brick wall". Well, that didnt work because I have numerous text messages and emails showing that my son was over there a LOT more than the visitation outlined in the decree.

So DB got on the stand with all his excel spread sheets and calculations (to show how much time he had my son), but my lawyer was awesome! His calcualtions backfired. He stated that he had already had my son 49.6% of the year, so my laywer argued that given those numbers, wouldnt he agree that I had been more than willing to support my sons desire to see his father outside of the visitation schedule. It was awesome! Then she asked him "What does it mean to you to have custody of Zac?". His answer was: "Primary custodian". :nope:

So then when I got on the stand my lawyer asked me some of the same questions, when she asked me the one about having custody of Zac I told her that it was my job to make sure that he has a stable and structured environment, and that I get tired of being the "bad parent" all the time, but sometimes that what it takes to make sure my son grows up to be a responsible adult that is accountable for his actions. We then talked about how my child got in trouble (broke into the school concession stand on a Saturday when he was with his dad, got suspended from school, and suspended from HS soccer team for 5 weeks)....when DB was on the stand he played that incident off like it was no big deal. You could see the judge was not pleased. Then I told them about my boys (14 and 17) getting in to a fist fight at their dads house and he was no where around nor reachable by phone. My 14 year old called me crying. The judge was very unhappy about that. Again, it was no big deal to dad. Boys will be boys... I also had to talk about the 2 offers that we had presented - the extra weekend and the wednesday night. I had offered every Wednesday, so that would have given him 4 or 5 extra nights a month.

So then the judge talked to my son in chambers...no idea what he was asked. And came out and gave his ruling. DB ended up getting Zac for 2 (TWO!!!!!) extra days a month!!! He gets him on Wednesday on the 1st and 3rd weekend. Man, he should have took either of the two deals that I offered him!! I was so relieved. I couldnt believe it! The judge told him that he wasn't going to give him another weekend. He needed to know what it was like to step up and be a dad...do homework, get to and from school, etc. 

So this hearing was for temp orders, which means we have to try this Wednesday addition for a few months, then appear before the court to have the final ruling. So I know I am not out of the woods yet, but typically, in order for a judge to rule differently from the temp orders he would need a pretty compelling argument. It's been 2 days and the ridiculous emails from DB have already started rolling in. I provide him very formal, non-emotional answers and file the emails away. I just don't know why he wants to keep dragging my son thru this for no reason. So of course last night was the first wednesday that Zac had to go to his dads. My DD (19) had just got a new job, so we were taking her out to celebrate and after dinner Zac called me crying. He felt left out because he couldn't go to the dinner with us. Poor kid....he just doesn't understand that it was out of my hands. His dad was NOT going to let me keep him last night. My other DS (17) is supposed to go to his dads tomorrow, but he called and asked if he could stay at my place... of course his dad said no. I made sure I documented that as well. Apparently we have double standards on the issue....

Again, thank you guys for your support!! At least I can put this on hold until I get this baby here. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







4.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## terripeachy

Great news VJean. I feel so sad for Zac. He wanted to celebrate with the fam, but could not. Maybe now he realizes how much of a DB his dad is, unfortunately. The good news is that maybe after a month Zac can tell the judge that it's not working out and he really doesn't like going to his dad's house midweek. Does the DB have other kids, or is it just him and Zac hanging together? Bo-ring. hee hee. I'm glad you had your responses ready to go. Your DB of an ex was obviously not prepared for his questions. Great job! Now you can rest easy for a month.

Oh ok about girls being big. Obviously I have no idea, and I have never paid attention to baby sizes. I know other moms care about that stuff. :)


----------



## VJean

Thanks Terri! I feel bad for him too. It just isn't fair to him, but he is a smart kid and I am confident it will work out. At least that is what I have to focus on for the next month. 

DB does not have any other kids (aside from ours together), but my 19 y/o DD stays there for car insurance/college tuition reasons. She uses DB's girlfriends, parents home address to get cheaper tuition. It's ridiculous what schools can charge! We literally live 2 miles from the next county, but because she is outside of the schools county her tuition would have been $2500 this semester. Using the girlfriends, parents address reduced her tuition to $500! She pays her own tuition, so this helps her a lot. I pay for her books and fees, etc, and her father allows her the privledge of staying at his place. Personally, I would rather pay $2500 for classes than live there, but she is like me....she likes to shop! 

His girlfriend also lives in the home with her 6 year old daughter. So when my boys are there, there are 6 people in a 1500 sq ft home, and now my 17 y/o DS sleeps on the couch. sigh. :nope: There is nothing that will make him get his priorities in order.


----------



## moni77

Vjean - glad it is working out!

kfs - hoping you get surprised today, but I'm gld you have a plan in place!

smiles - 27 hours to go!!! woohoo!!

AFM - I nolonger have aheadache so of course I am freaking out. I spent the morning looking up if the progesterone can mask a miscarriage...I am still a bit crampy and very hungry...trying to trust in my body. I'll be nervous until Tuesday... ugh!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my BIG got suspended cuz he pushed the boy back !!! Really I don't see how pushing is in the same class as Punching :nope: so he will be home for 3 days!! I really don't see how giving him a long weekend is a punishment!!

I Guess he will be doing yard work and helping out his Sick Mom!! ;)

Vjean glad everything went well!!

Moni ask for another Beta for peace of mind!!


----------



## moni77

nah - Sis you changed my status on the first page - so I am good to go!!! I am going to wait it out...might take another cheapie test tonight though... (see look at these mood swings...I haveto be fine!)


----------



## kfs1

vjean - I'm so sorry that you and your family had to deal with that situation but it's SO GREAT that the judge saw through his BS. Like Terri said, maybe the judge will take back that Wednesday visitation next month if your son is still unhappy about it. Anyway, you got over the first hurdle so :happydance:.

sis - That stinks that your DS got suspended - definitely make him help you out around the house since you aren't feeling good.


----------



## terripeachy

Moni-I am loving your mood swings. :) I'm just so happy for you. I truly am.

kfs1-No word yet? I'm on pins and needles over here.

Smiles-23 hours to go. I'm super psyched for baby Smiles to show up. I think you'll be really happy after you get your c-section. The ladies at work say that you won't be all tired and worn out when they present you with the baby. You'll just be super happy. hee hee. 

Sis-That's crazy that they suspend kids when they aren't even participates. And staying home is more of a pain for the parents than for the kids. Hope you have a lot for him to help you with.

Vjean-I wish my tuition was $500. That's such a good deal, and I'm glad that she has the gf's parents address to use. I figure the counties have to get their money somehow.

AFM-I'm just giddy with excitement to get home, read my chapter for school and then sit on the couch eating pizza and watching football. 8:30 can't come fast enough! My picks for my work pool are made and my fantasy team for the week is chosen. All that's left is for me to be sitting down in front of the boob tube. Now we may really have to get a small tv in the bedroom so I can put the tv on sleep timer during the late night games and fall right to sleep. Hmmm..


----------



## kfs1

Negative beta. :(


----------



## Sis4Us

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

im sorry again twinnie :hugs:


----------



## VJean

:hugs::hugs::hugs: kfs1


----------



## Driving280

Vjean, great news!

So preliminary (FISH) results from amnio were normal!! Kind of regretting still that had to do the amnio and worried that there might be issues (72 hours is the danger zone). Will get the full results/micro analysis in a couple of weeks.


----------



## terripeachy

Driving-Phew! I'm so happy to hear that. Those doctors want to scare everyone into doing things they don't want to do. SO HAPPY!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies.... Baby Smiles decided SHE didn't want to wait until tomorrow do she arrived today via c section @ 9:17 am. She only weighed 8 lbs 1 oz , a far cry from the 9.4 they estimated. Lol. Attached is her picture. I was nervous and cried like a baby when I got into the OR, I just felt overwhelmed and scared. It seems like it took forever for them to let my husband in and when he came in I cried even more. They just took the baby to re nursery for her nightly routine so I am gonna catch a quick nap. And BTW we still haven't settled on a name. Lol. Blame my DH, he knew for months it was a girl and today he tells me his choices......all THREE of them which I shot own. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay she's GORG!!! She!!!! wow we were all wrong !!! U r looking at Knames right??

Hmm let me get back w ya!!! :yipee: so happy 9/4/14 baby K!!!

Smiles I'm a Lil loopy so forgive me in the names
Kayleen
Kamila 
Kamile
Kadence
Karma ;)
Keala
Keana
Keara
Kinsley
Man some of the names I found where like really WTH :haha:

I took my P So I should be out soon catch up in the AM get some rest Smiles!!

Driving great news!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Smiles!


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-she's so chubby and beautiful. I love her!! I laughed about your husband's names. HA!!HA!!!! I hope you pick a great name that suits her. Congrats!!!!


----------



## kfs1

Smiles - she's so adorable!!!!!!! I want to squish her cheeks. Congratulations!!!!!

Driving - sooo happy to hear that the amnio results were good! :)

Thanks for putting up with my mood yesterday ladies. I had a good cry and some chocolate and alcohol and a good talk with my DH who always makes me feel better. And of course reading your messages ALWAYS boosts my spirits. Truly - I don't know what I'd do without you ladies.

I'm meeting with my RE Monday to discuss next steps and we will be meeting with DHs urologist as well.


----------



## Sis4Us

Smiles I'm awake and searching for a great name ;)

Kfs1 onward and Upward!!! :)

AFM I think its Offical I might have strep Again :nope: my temp is still up and I still feel like poo might have to make DH take me to the Dr but I refuse to take antibiotics so what's the point really?? :shrug:

Happy Friday All!!!!


----------



## Driving280

Smiles, so cute!!! Congratz!

KFS, you will get there! 

Am definitely relieved - but thinking back, I should have just done the amnio as soon as I could and declined all of the screening testing. Now I ended up having everything - first trimester screen, maternit21, some other blood test, and the amnio... With DS, I had CVS at 10 weeks just because of AMA (dr then said that if you are ok with the small miscarriage risk, just do that and you won't have to worry for the rest of the pregnancy). But this time, after going through a few miscarriages before this one, I was so worried about the risk...


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-That's why we're here. Glad your DH talked you off the ledge, and even better that you're talking to RE about the next steps. I hope your DH's first day at school was fab.

Smiles-I knew I was hyped for something other than football! hee hee. We <3 ya.

Driving-I obviously don't understand half of what you said, but glad you're feeling good about things. hee hee.

Sis-The doctor will probably give you antibiotics and since that's a no go maybe you can just chill out at home with DS and hope this flu works its way out.


----------



## Wish4another1

SMILES!!!!!!!!!!!! :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy:<3<3<3
I am so happy for you!!!!!!! and she is absolutely adorable and I just want to smooch on those cheeks!!! I would be crying too so don't worry about all that!!! 
Can't wait to hear her name!!!! 

Sis - UGH with the being sick again!!!!:sick: it must be back to school - the kids go to school and bring home germs!!!!! I hope you get better super quick!!:hugs2:

kfs- I agree with Terri - that's why we are here - you can vent and be angry and sad - all at the same time!!! but I love that your DH made you feel better! once in a while they get it right!!! <3<3:hugs: and YAY to the chocolate and alcohol - you know they have chocolate wine so you could combine the two!!!! :thumbup:

terri - so I totally thought of you when I got home last night from DD2 volleyball game and FOOTBALL was on the TV!!! My DH is a HUGE Pittsburgh Steeler fan and even though I live in Illinois and close to ST Louis - my brother, sister and me are all Dallas fans....:saywhat: I know I know... you can't help who you love right??? errrr... ok anyway...
hope your fantasy football team kicks butt!!! 

Driving - :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy: I am thrilled that your Amnio came out in the clear - now - put the worries to rest (easier said than done) don't look back and regret your testing choices - you did what you thought was best!!!!!! and lets enjoy the rest of your pregnancy... don't make me enjoy it all alone for you!!! :haha:

Fezzle - Glad to hear you are about to O get your :sex: on!! :thumbup:

Vjean - I love how the judge saw through your DB charade!!! Good for you for your nonemotional answers to the crazy emails and text messages!!! You didn't say anything about child support but hopefully they took care of that too!! It does suck that the kids are the ones that hurt in these situations...but children are very smart and they pick up on which parent is actually parenting - so don't lose hope - keep doing what you are doing- You kids know - even if they act differently...:hugs:
you are gonna have your little boy NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how exciting!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


AFM: I have poison ivy - all over my arms, legs and now this morning - on my face... UGH :wacko: freaking yard work!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad:
I woke up this morning feeling like I am coming down with something :( and my friend Spotting is still hanging out - but no temp drop yet so I am not calling it CD1 yet... please Dr ob/gyn divorce me from Spotting!!:rofl: 
no alimony either...


----------



## terripeachy

Before I read through Wish's post, I am just DYING laughing at all those smileys. I couldn't wait for her to see the news about Baby Smiles. HA!!HA!!


----------



## nessaw

Kfs sorry about the beta.x
Driving glad the amnio was ok.
Smiles congratulations. She's gorgeous!
Hi to all. Xx


----------



## Wish4another1

"looking at floor"
Hi my name is Wish
I'm a smiley addict

[-o&lt; the BNB ladies in charge make more smileys...

"sits back down"


----------



## VJean

:happydance::happydance::happydance: SMILES!!!! Congrats on Baby Smiles!!! Her cheeks are to die for!! I can't wait to hear her name and I hope you guys are getting some rest. I also can't wait to see more pictures! 

Driving, WHEW! I am so so so happy your tests came back ok. :cloud9:What a relief! Don't beat yourself up over the test that you coulda, shoulda, woulda, etc.... You made the right decision for you at the time. 

Wish, that is an impressive use of smileys. :thumbup: And I am with you.... you know that moment when your comment calls for a smiley, and you have the perfect one invisioned in your head, you click on the BnB smileys and :nope:, it's not there. It's unfortunate!

Sis, I can't believe you are sick again! You just can't get a break!! I hope you feel better soon and that your house full of men take care of you this weekend!

kfs1, good luck with your upcoming appointments!! I hope you get some great advice/help!


----------



## moni77

Yay smiley!! She is beautiful!

Kfs hope your appointment goes well on Monday

Driving glad everything is looking good.

Afm headache and nausea are back....remind me not to be upset thatI actuallyfeelgood...what wasI thinking?


----------



## Sis4Us

:rofl: house full of men take care of Mom :rofl:

Last night DH got home at 7 ate the dinner I cooked and then was in bed by 8 :nope:

But my BIG did do yard work this Am then swept and vacuumed upstairs and scrubbed his bathroom mainly cuz he's home from school but he did it ;)

I think my immune system is just shot maybe it's a good sign we will see!!!


----------



## Radkat

Yay! :happydance: Welcome, Baby Girl Smiles! What a cutie. I'm sure you'll find a perfect name for her. (They won't let you out of the hospital without putting it on the birth certificate. My bro and SIL couldn't decide and the nurses said, I guess you're staying here then. :haha:)

Driving - So happy your results are good. What a relief.

Sis - I'm sorry you're sick again! Guess it's pizza tonight. 

VJean - Sounds like as good as it could get with the DB situation. Something tells me he won't like dealing with homework, etc. Good job on staying unemotional with emails/texts. I'm sure he's just trying to bait you. Home things settle down for awhile.

Had my 16 week check today. Heard the heart beat and all seems well. :thumbup: Also got cleared to travel at Christmas. I'll be 33 weeks. Big ole belly trying to get down the aisle of the plane. Ha!


----------



## ttcinseattle

Smiles, I love that baby girl K decided to choose her own birthday!!! Congratulations, she is too beautiful! I thought boy for you this whole pregnancy, but then your last 3-D image made me go hmm, maybe not. And she really looks just like that ultrasound! So cute, and the cheeks are to die for. Can't wait to hear her name, I really love K names. 

Moni, I'm still so excited for you, and cracking up at what a typical pregnant lady you already are. Go ahead and complain about symptoms and then complain when they disappear - that's exactly how we all feel lol. 

Driving, what a relief that everything is still looking good.

Lillian is 2 weeks old today, and enjoying her first cruise on our boat, gotta soak up the last of this gorgeous Seattle summer! Here she is with a sly sleepy smile - probably grinning about how she's going to sleep all day and be up all night :haha: 

Happy Friday, everyone!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Smiles013

Wish..... You crack me up, really you do! Lol

My hubby ( whose name starts with a K ) didn't want the baby's name to start with a K so I had to rethink my plan. I wanted a nice simple girlie name so I asked him what he thought about Mia and he loved it. Originally if it was a boy middle name would have been Daniel and girl, middle name would have been Danielle or Daniella but something in my heart had me change that. I wanted to honor my niece who passed away a couple years ago and use her middle name which is Nicole. Had Mia been a boy middle name would gave been Nicolas. So baby Smiles official name is Mia Nicole. So now we can fill out paperwork. Lol.


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-so is it pronounced 'maya' or 'mee-ah'? I like both and I love that name. So much for baby K. Hee hee. Glad you finally get to leave the hospital! 

Ttcinseattle-does Lillian look like you or DH? I love her smile and I'm glad you got to enjoy the trip on the boat. She is too cute. 

Radkat-that's great that you got the all clear for the plane ride at Christmas. We're staying close this year and going to my MILs house. The good news is that it will only be for a few days but I will miss my family. They are way more fun than MiL. Plus, my sister is due 12/19, and by Christmas I could meet my new niece or nephew, but I'll have to wait. 

Not much going on this weekend. I have a foster dog meeting this afternoon and I may go to an art exhibit (something new) and tomorrow is my bestie's family bday party and football. I'll be busy enough. 

Wish-Steelers??? Really? Ugh. Those are our biggest rivals. The fans are everywhere and they are ridiculous. We don't have to talk about that anymore. :haha:


----------



## Future Mom

:hi: Hi everyone!!!! Sorry I've been absent for a while - not much to say, but I was following along with everyone else.

Congrats to Moni! :happydance: Join the nausea club. I'm hoping mine will be gone soon - I'm at 10 weeks now, but I can't really complain since I'm mostly only nauseous in the morning while I'm getting ready for work.

Smiles - Mia is beautiful and so is her name!!! I'm glad it all worked out fine even if she was a bit earlier than expected.

TTC - Lillian looks like she's doing great. I have to admit that I've been considering a similar name if we have a girl - Lily or Liliana. Guess I won't know for a few months? You can't see gender on the 12 week scan, right?

Sis - I hope you're feeling better by now! :hugs:

Vjean - glad the custody battle seems to have worked out well. I bet that Wednesday visitation thing doesn't last long. GL :winkwink:

Driving - sooooo happy for you that the amnio testing ended up being okay. Now hopefully you'll have smooth sailing for the rest of your pregnancy. :thumbup:

Terri - I love it that you're a puppy foster mum! She was so cute. :haha: Where are you at now with ttc? Are you working on ivf again or do you have to take a break? :hugs:

Hi everyone else!!!! I'm doing well here. Just finished week one back at work (I'm a teacher) and I have to say that it's nice to have the distraction from obsessing about symptoms and then obsessing about not having symptoms (as a few other girls have said!) Now I'm just hoping that I can keep this a secret for a while longer...:haha:


----------



## Future Mom

And OMG I forgot to say awwwwww to Wish for the poison ivy - that's awful stuff!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope that gets cleared up asap. Have you taken anything for it? Benadryl seems to work a bit for OH (I'm one of those lucky people who doesn't seem to get it but he REALLY suffers with it - one drawback of having a more...rustic....cottage.) Also, thank you for the post on you being a smiley addict. :haha:


----------



## Wish4another1

:hi: ladies 
I am posting from my phone at an all day volleyball tournament :) 
I have a question - my spotting has completely stopped - which is a tad unusual - usually goes right into AF - I am putting steroid cream on for my poison ivy - almost bathing in it :( 
do you think that has anything to do with the spotting stopping??? Just wondering!!
Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!! Bump set spike!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Smiles I love the name MIA short and oh so sweet!!! :)

Future mom so glad u r doing well!!!

Wish I would say the steroid could make an issue they give ladies w immune issues Prednisoone to prevent MC!! :shrug:

AFM my temp is back to norm I'm starting to feel a Lil Better so hopefully by Mon I will be all good!!! ;)


----------



## moni77

Mia is a beautiful name for a beautiful girl. 

Lillian is also a looker...

I took another cheapie test and the line ispretty dark. Can't waitto see my sac onTuesday. Hubby iscoming aswell.


----------



## terripeachy

That's great, Moni. What a nice experience for the two of you. 

Glad you're almost 100% Sis. I thought it was funny that Ffoe gave you crosshairs with your temp jump. 

Wish-I have no idea about your steroid. We used to say 'bump set spike it, that's the way we like it!'


----------



## Sis4Us

I think I'm actually 4 DPO but my1st temp was low compared to my other temps :haha:

Oh well I just want to be able to hear properly my ears are still stopped up :nope: I took a long nap after venturing to the store this Am!!
Now just waiting for my Tigers GEAUX!!!


----------



## Blueshoney

Smiles-Congratulations!!! She is so beautiful. I love the name Mia. 

TTC-Lillian is getting more gorgeous isn't she. 

These babies are killing me with their cuteness!!

Moni-Yea for morning sickness. I have read that is an excellent sign!!

Wish-Ugh sorry about the poison ivy. I don't even know what it looks like to avoid it!


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-regarding the babies' cuteness; it's a lot of pressure!! Hee hee. How are you doing?


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Smiles ~ She's so beautiful! Congrats! :cloud9:

Moni ~ Huge congrats! I'm so excited for you. :happydance: Stick, lil bean!

Sis ~ Sorry about your DS. :hugs:

kfs ~ I'm so sorry, hun. :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Just popping by ladies

Congrats Smiles - she's adorable:happydance::happydance:

I'm still stalking you all - but realising my time is coming to an end:cry: I have two lovely boys and for that I'm grateful blah blah blah.

If I mention babies - we just agree to disagree - so I keep on safe subjects - fishing:haha:

For now we are still trying (hubby doesn't know this I don't think) I keep everything well hidden these days:wacko:

So I guess for now I will keep stalking you all and wishing you lots of luck - I write a lot in my journal so if ever you ladies are bored pop over:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Katie Potatie

*Smiles*It was such EXCITING news to read that Mia Nicole (love the name, btw) came a day early and there was a picture of her! What a cutie and please post more pics when you get a chance. I kind of had a hunch after that last 3D that baby might be a girl, too. As a side note, I chuckled when I read youd decided on Mia because my daughter is obsessed with that name. Anytime she gets a new doll, toy, etc., its named, Mia. &#61514;

*TTC*Thank you for posting pics of Lillian, as well! I love her little sleep smile. Shes just precious! Reminds me of when my daughter was just about the same age and one of our first big outings was to go sailing on our boat. :boat: She slept through the whole thing, too. Ha! 

(*I was just thinking how freaking cool it is that discussions on here about ovulation, timing BD, symptom spotting and POAS has resulted in two beautiful :crib: already. Its pretty amazing if you think about it!)

*Driving*Whew!! What a relief that the amnio came back fine, although with all the testing youve had done previously, chances were in your favor. And now you should be past the 72 hour mark and hopefully you can relax and enjoy the remainder of your pregnancy. Just wonderful news!

*Terri*So, you are in birth control pill stage right now? And they are going to do the same protocol this time, yes? Im sorry, but this next IVF just has to be the one. It just must! It was good to occupy yourself with Lexi and enjoy her company right after the last IVF and Im glad she found a good home!

*Sis*Okay, Im ordering you to start taking probiotic pills once a day. Cuz those men in your life keep bringing home all sorts of sickies and you end up getting the brunt of it. You had me rolling about your body being a temple, but feeling like poo. Lol! Im still so thrilled your DH is back on board again. Its only a matter of time before you become pregnant again, but Im hoping you meet with that new doctor to see what he/she can do to help keep everything going!

*Kfs1*Im sorry, again, that this last cycle was a BFN and coming on here and venting is what saves us from going crazy oftentimes. You kind of have to hit a low point and get it all out, in order to start getting motivated again to keep going. Please let us know how your Dr. appt. goes on Monday and what your next steps will be!

*Wish*Excuuuuse me?! Whats this I hear about getting back to the doctor and scheduling that HSG? I am just thrilled that you are getting back into the game for realsies. This is just AWESOME news! And just like I said with Sis, its such a relief when DH actively participates, too. You guys probably just needed that break from the madness of it all. Welcome back to the madness! P.S. Eeek, sorry about the poison ivy. That shiz is no joke!

*Moni*Really glad to hear you continue to feel sick because even though it sucks, its such a reassurance that your pregnancy hormones are going full-force. They will come and go though, sometimes go for days at a time and you will LOSE YOUR MIND, but its totally normal. And hooray for scan on Tuesday! Honest to Pete, isnt it amazing that you went into this IVF with little hope of a positive outcome and here you are?! That one egg was THE one!

*Future*Nice to hear from you again and wowee zowee, 10 weeks already!!! Ive been a bit absent these days, too (read back a few pages regarding my Breaking Bad addiction.). No, you wont be able to tell anything definitively at the 12 week appt. Even at my 14 weeks u/s, they gave me a printout of what I thought looked like boy parts in one of the pics and although I am having a boy, I found out that boy and girl parts actually look super similar even at that time. Are you having the Materni 21 blood test done?

*Radkat*Glad to hear everything was great at your 16 week appt. and you can travel for Christmaswhere are you guys going? Also, have you been feeling any more movements? Youre kind of getting into that territory now in the next few weeks, which is the bestest!

*Vjean*Glad that judge talked to your son privately, because hes at an age that he should have some say in where he spends his time, as long as its in his best interest. I can see why you arent with your ex DB anymore. He seems terribly delusionaland angry, to boot. Well, then! Glad that stress is over for the meantime and Im sure things will work out just fine when you go back to court for a check up. Questiondid you have to buy very much for baby boy or did you keep a lot of Haddies equipment and stuff?

*Garfie*I still read your thread! I love the way you tell stories about your day-to-day life. And stop saying your TTC days are coming to an end, lady! Until you hit menopause, I wont listen to a word of it. As long as his parts and your parts are coming together and nothing is blocking them, there is still a chance for a baby. The. End! <3

Hi *Blues, Momof3, Fezzle, Neesaw, Kayotic, Mischief*Let us know what you ladies are up to!

*AFM,* vacation in Florida was amazeballs. Perfect weather, perfect water.although one day, people started shrieking, JELLY FISH! JELLY FISH!! and youve never seen a pregnant belly part the waves so quickly to get out of the water! Ive never been stung by anything other than a mosquito and I have a terrible fear of being stung. That same day there was a stingray spotted cruising along the shore, so I stayed out of the water for the rest of that day. My husband grew up in FL, so he wasnt phased by any of it and he and my daughter stayed out in the deeper part bobbing around. :shipw: 

My Breaking Bad obsession is still going (we just started the last season), but I have a NEW obsession which has taken overplanning my daughters 5th Birthday party. Every year I say Im NOT going to go crazy and over analyze and overthink every detail. And yet again, Ive found myself spending hours upon hours, obsessing over the color of teal for the placemats and balloons. Will they match? And is it too much teal? Is there enough teal in the plates and napkins for this to even coordinate? That kind of stuff. This is the result of a tenured Project Manager becoming a housewife. And I said I wouldnt get all artsy craftsy with it because I end up getting stressed out with all the projects I plan.and here I am, with 10 Pinterest pages saved to my Bookmarks, making Olaf cheese sticks, customizing water bottle labels for Melted Snow, and buying ingredients for Troll Slime. And thats literally just the tip of the proverbial ice-berg with all the shit Im doing. (Its a Frozen birthday party, btw.) Side note: If anyone has a little girl in their life who wants a Frozen birthday party, please hit me up for ideas, cuz Ive literally spent a ridiculous amount of time researching everything Frozen Birthday Party.

And I finally announced on Facebook that Im pregnant and were having a :blue:. Most people didnt know I was even pregnant except for my family and some close friends, so people were SHOCKED! Most people thought we were one and done. because discussing my LTTC struggles isnt exactly the fodder for social media discussions! Heres a screen shot of my post. :) &#61514;
 



Attached Files:







FB2.jpg
File size: 63.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Sis4Us

Love it Katie!!!

And u dont have to tell me about going overboard w the artsy crafty I so want to finish DS2s room so I can move onto Homecoming and HALLOWEEN (it's almost Oct right ;))!!! I have yet to find the comforter set I want so I might have to get my Mom to make me one ;)

I'm feeling a tad better today so maybe I can get it done ;)


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies....thank you for all the lovely comments about Mia. We are being discharged today but right now I'm sitting here with my butt clinched with a suppository in it! :haha: apparently passing gas and moving your bowels after a c section are important around these parts and I haven't pooped so they resorted to extreme measures after days of Colace and milk of magnesia haven't worked. I drew the line at having the nurse put it in for me. I still have some dignity dammit! :haha: I know TMI. Lol

Terri....it's pronounced Me-ah, it took us te longest to come up with her name but looking at her it really does fit her and her personality. I anticipate people calling her Mya from time to time though. Lol

TTC, I forgot to say Lillian is so adorable! I love her little smile in the picture. I guess she enjoyed being out there. 


VJean...glad everything went as well as it could this go around. I hate to see kids put in the middle by exes. I deal with it and it's a pain. 

We're packing up to head home now :happydance: I just want to go home


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-I love your announcement!! You guys are so cute. 

Smiles-I thought it was Mia, just wanted to make sure I was reading it right and happy you finally get to leave. Woop woop!

I'm tired from birthday parties and football parties. Happy, but tired. I need to go to work to rest. I'll catch up with everyone then!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I just read on FB that my cousin that is In a same sex realtionship is adopting a boy due in November!!! 
I have no problem w them getting a Lil boy but seeing how this is her 2nd not marriage how can they allow them to adopt they have only been living together 6mos I think Wow just wow!!
I would adopt in a heart beat if I could get it done that fast w no Issues :nope:

Sorry vent over I'm gonna go to bed and hope I wake up feeling great and ready for acupuncture !!! :)


----------



## kfs1

Katie - LOVE the pregnancy announcement. Your daughter is too cute and you look amazing! Pinterest is a total time-suck in my life. :)

Garfie - Why are you throwing in the TTC towel? Has something different happened?

Smiles - So happy that you're now home and settled with Mia.

Sis - How are you feeling?

Terri - Glad that you had a great weekend and are "happy tired". Did you end up getting another foster dog?

Wish - Poison Ivy sounds like no fun! Hope it gets cleared up soon.

Moni - I'm sorry that you're feeling so sick but am kinda happy at the same time because they're pregnancy symptoms. :) Anyway, I hope you're able to control them so that they're bearable. Good luck at your appt. tomorrow!

Rad - That's so great that your appt. went well. Awww - you'll be so cute with your belly by xmas. :)

TTC - Cute picture of Lillian on the boat. She looks like she's dreaming about something good.

Future - Good to hear from you and glad to hear that you're doing well. When's your next appt?

Blues - Nice temp jump.

Momof3 - How's it going over there?

AFM: So, it's been 4 days since stopping P and I have only had some spotting which started this morning. I typically don't spot before my AF and I usually get SUPER-strong cramps the day before/first day and there's literally nothing. I have been noticing some twinges in my left ovary so I wonder if I could have another cyst...? Can P and/or Clomid mess with the length of your period? Either way, I'm fairly certain that I may need to take a break this month anyway before moving on to IVF just because of timing. Appointment is at 2 today so we'll see if my Dr. has her head together. I swear, I wish I knew of someone else in my area who could recommend another RE. It's such a hassle to switch and I don't want to just pick someone randomly.


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all- just popping in while I'm at work since we won't have internet at home until the 18th! The house is pretty much unpacked though except for books- we're waiting to get new carpets to do them. I'm loving the house and the neighbourhood so far! It's been a stressful time though with OH's father so ill. He's going up again this weekend and every weekend for as long as his father is alive unless something happens sooner. 

I got my solid smiley on my OPK on Friday (first positive OPK ever!) and FF thinks I ovulated on Sat. Our BDing this month has been great, so Fx I did! Some bad news- the referral decision was no because they don't think my PCOS is severe enough to get treatment before the 2 year minimum. At least it looks like the Metformin has me ovulating now though.

Will try to catch up with everyone another time! Great announcement, Katie!


----------



## kfs1

Fezzle - first off, I'm sorry about your father-in-law. I hope his health improves. :hugs:

But I'm so excited that you got your first smiley!!!! :happydance: That's so amazing! So, since your referral didn't go through, you have another 6 months to wait, right? Well, at least you now know you're definitely O'ing and you can get down to business. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm feeling alot better today thanks for asking IM just soooo tired it was so hard for me to wake up this am and I still feel like I'm sleep walking :nope:
I think it's the P so I might just take it at nite ;)

Kfs1 hope u get some answers today at the Dr! 

Fezzle yay for O and the new house sorry about your father inlaw!!

Happy Monday everyone last day of my BIGS suspension so hes going to storage and I'm going to acupuncture :)


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - glad you are feeling better!! hoping you get a sticky bean this time!!!

Terri - watched me some football this weekend !!! LOVE it - I am so glad it is football time... hope this last week of BCP's goes quickly

KFS - good luck at your appointment today - it souds like you and DH are getting so close!!!! 
:hugs:

fezzle - that stinks your referral fell through!!! :growlmad: but I am sooooooo happy about your POS OPK!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: you aren't going to need that stinking referral anyway!!! :haha:

well :hi: to all you other lovelies - I keep screwing up this post and posting too soon - so I am getting back to work!!:plane:


AFM: just back from my appointment (obviously not doing work :blush:)
I have my first ever clomid prescription (filled) and in my purse... He gave me 5 pills... I was hoping for a whole bottle...:haha:
and I had a physical exam for the first time since we have been TTC (18 months) - can you believe that? the RE never examined me, not one doctor I have seen... so ridiculous when I think about it... anyway - he is referring me to a doctor in STL I explained about our horrible experience with the RE here (his boss/colleague) and that my hubby won't go back and this Dr said - "that's ok - there are others we just have to figure out which one your insurance will cover!" 
I tried to aske for femara - but :nope: and I asked for progesterone :nope: even though he does say he thinks my hormones are weak and thats why I am spotting - but he thinks clomid will fix it all I guess :wacko:
but he said he will do clomid - until he can get me into someone else (he feels I need to see someone else to see if they can unblock my tube...)

I don't know how I feel... and I don't know how my husband will feel about traveling to St Louis (if that gets approved) ... so I will take my clomid (50 mg - prob won't do too much!!) CD 5-9... and get my blood tested on 25th to see if I ovulated (first time for that too!!!) 

have resorted to Pinterest home remedies for this poison ivy... UGH I hope it goes away soon - my husband wont touch me while i have it (he is highly allergic) and :sex: time will be end of the week and early next week!!! 

so that's my update ladies!!! Happy Monday!


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-Sorry to hear about your FIL as well. It's so hard dealing with a parent in bad health. You feel so helpless. Big hugs to your DH! Awesome news on your first smiley. They really make you feel good, huh? I hope you don't need to go to that stupid RE. Now that you're O'ing on your own, you'll be prego in no time. Sorry they turned you down though on the referral. They do not have women's best interests at heart.

kfs1-I hope today's meeting is a success. Did you say DH can go with you? Maybe a break is good, or maybe you just need an u/s to find out what's up with that witch/non witch. Sorry you're in limbo. No, I didn't get another foster dog. I have to space them out because hubs isn't that into the dogs. Maybe next month.

Sis-At least you get to get out of the house today, but sorry you are still feeling so bad. I wish I could help. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I went to acupuncture but now I just want to go to :sleep: I usually feel better after maybe she stirred my cold up again :shrug:

Wish I'm glad u r doing something even if it's just Clomid maybe it will give u lots of Eggies ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Wish- I guess we were posting at the same time this morning. I hope CLomid is the answer. Don't you feel excited about going to someone new and trying something new? It was like a breath of fresh air for me, so I hope it is for you too. Now...to get rid of your poison ivy. So, now the question is, if you still have poison ivy and your hubs won't get near me, are you going to use your Clomid this cycle? I'm scared! hee hee. I don't want those precious pills to go to waste!


----------



## kfs1

So, out of curiosity, I called my insurance to see where I'm at with my fertility max and I'm already at $9100 due to all of my procedures, surgeries, and the 2 IUIs!!! And I'm not even 100% that everything has been filed! I have a lifetime max of $15,000. :(. IVF is not sounding as possible as I thought now. Not to mention, my DHs surgery which would be categorized under infertility as well.

I honestly don't know what to do now.


----------



## Sis4Us

Kfs1 I'm sorry Ur $$$ is adding up but I would think that the Varicocele repair shouldn't be lumped as Fertilty we don't have fertility coverage and it would be covered as its a procedure to reduce the pain my DH has!!
I can't recall everything u had done also but some of that seemed like normal well being procedures not exactly fertility related!!

Maybe contact a nurse or insurance person willing to work w u about getting that stuff switched :hugs:

That being said I'm paying for 2 IUIs they said they would cover :nope:

AFM TMI I have had way more BM than I've ever had B4 I'm sure it's the cold working itself out butt OMG :haha:
Surely I wouldnt get lucky enough to get 2 BFPS in a row ;)


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

I need to vent - I am just soooooo angry at my hubby right now - I feel like my head is going to explode!!!!!

So as you know we have this on/off ttc thing going on - where he says no more babies - I get a positive test and then he goes all gooey eyed and says stuff like "wow were gonna have a baby".

Well not only has my baby now gone to big school - he seems to little:cry: but my hubby didnt come near me last night - I asked him for some loving and he said why should I - it's just so you can get frigging pregnant!!!!

I mean seriously WTF???? when does what I do ever interfere with his lifestle (did I mention he's off fishing tonight???) also as you know my eldest has autism (well tonight is his special club) and he can't go because hubby is going bloody fishing!!!!! (we live in a village and the buses don't run that regular:cry:) I don't drive.

I guess with the news of the royals expecting their second baby yesterday plastered all over the papers (where is my 1 year old?) my baby going to big school, my eldest having a meltdown and my hubby rejecting me (he's never ever done that!) no matter what has been thrown at us - I guess I just feel a tiny bit - no scrap that EMOTIONAL :cry:

Anyway I guess tomorrow is another day - at least I'm back at work (but if I have to look at a photo of the accountants cute grand child and hear another comment about how much weight he is putting on) I might just [email protected]@@@@g scream!!!!!!

Love you all ladies and great to read about your journeys - off to crawl back under my grumpy rock

Sis - Why shouldn't you get 2 BFPs in a row - they say you are more fertile :winkwink:


:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Garfie Big Big :hugs:!!!! I'm sorry DH is being a Butt I know the feeling mine has been gone every week for "work" but he just too busy to call!!! REALLY??? :grr:

Idk about getting hopeful I guess it's just never been easy so it being easy is a Whole new thing for me 
Check out that dip though and I keep wondering if my cold is a clue ;)


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1- Oh no...how much does IVF cost through insurance? Did you ask about that? Maybe you can at least do one IVF and for your second kid you can either pay out of pocket or it will happen naturally. I would also ask if that varicocle has to be part of the fertility money. Maybe you'll catch someone on a good day and they can change the header. I'm sorry to hear that disappointing news. I have to call my prescription insurance today to see if they are going to fund me. Last time they were saying that I was out of money, and I needed some override code or something. So irritating.

garfie-Your husband is being such a douchebag (DB). What is his problem? Maybe he needs to go see a counselor to sort out his emotions. It's always all about him and his fishing, and he seems to have no regard for EVERYTHING else that you do. He never spends time with the boys or talks to the teachers, etc...Oh, and happy anniversary, btw. Reading about him makes me so mad. I'll stop here. 

Sis-Maybe your cold is a sign! fxfx

AFM-I made it through the first week of football! The entire city is depressed over the Ray Rice video, but most people think he got what he deserved. There are a few random nobodies saying "If his wife forgave him, so should we." REALLY? The only reason why she forgave him was because when the stars started twinkling in her eyes after that punch, so could only see stars shaped like dollar signs. I bet she's going to file for divorce + alimony next week, if not this week. That's love. And on a fertility related note, how come the only time I get significant EWCM is when I'm on BCP? It's the worst! :wacko:


----------



## kfs1

Garfie - I don't blame you for being mad! That was a shitty thing for him to say, especially since he's so wishy-washy about TTCing in general. And I'm sorry that your eldest couldn't go to his club. Your DH should have stepped up to take him - that's for sure. Anyway, I hope being back at work helps to take your mind off of things. And I hope your DH comes to his senses and apologizes!!!

Terri - You're getting more EWCM on the pill??? Of COURSE that would happen. How annoying. I hate being on BCPs so much, especially because I was on them for so many years. (HA - who knew that I probably didn't need them.) How much longer do you have to be on them? I was thinking of you with the Ray Rice video. Totally unbelievable and awful. :(

Wish - I'm so happy that you have a plan now! How are you feeling about things?

About my situation, I'm an IDIOT for not keeping track of the spending. I had been thinking about it a lot lately but for some reason, I brought up the $15K max to my RE yesterday and she looked pretty worried so I decided to call last night. My RE says that she puts 2 codes when she does surgeries - one for fertility and another one (forget what it was exactly). You would THINK that she would have maybe thought of using only the 1 code beforehand but it sounds like she wasn't thinking at all.

Anyway, our original plan was for me to go in for a sonohysterogram this Friday to make sure that everything's still looking good (no polyp re-growth or anything) and then I was going to come back in when I started my next cycle in early October and we were going to get things rolling for a November ER. 

Here's the new plan. We're meeting with my DHs urologist on the 17th (the earliest we could get) to find out more particulars about the surgery. He seemed very confident that it would greatly improve our situation but my DH doesn't remember any specifics (of course - men) so I'm going with him this time around. I'm also going to ask to have the surgery coded under "medically necessary" or whatever it is instead of "fertility." Hopefully he will be able to help us out. And if that all works out, then we'll move forward with that.

I'm also going to discuss costs with my RE. If we can swing it, we're going to move forward with the IVF in November. And then, in January, I'm going to switch over to my DHs insurance so that I have a fresh start with fertility $. We just have to be sure that fertility will be covered and that we won't have any issues with switching (pre-existing conidition...?)

Anyway, that's the best we can do! Once again, my DH talked me down off of a ledge. He really is SO supportive and amazing when it comes to this stuff - unBElievable.


----------



## Sis4Us

Kfs1 u r so lucky to have a guy like that !!!! Glad u figured out a new plan of action!! :)


----------



## moni77

KFS - glad it is working out - it is possible you can appel some of the prior services and have them potentially switch it out of fertility.

Garfie - ugh! and :hugs:

Sis - you never know...

So I have a friend who I just found out has beentrying about as long as me - but has had a chemical and a miscarriage. She did her first IUI last month and got a BFN - and was natural this month - and got a positive. Her doctor is not going to see her for another 2 weeks because it is "too early" - she Os early. I am just so frustrated for her.

AFM - scan went well this morning - saw a picture perfect sac and yolk! Doc expects my numbers to be over 1000 with what he saw. He forgot to print us out a photo but promised to spoil us next week with photos. Go back next tues and hopefully will hear the heart beat! :happydance:


----------



## Wish4another1

KFS - :hugs: twinnie!! first off let me say that your medical establishment from the doctor to the insurance people leave ALOT to be desired :growlmad::growlmad: i would think it would be obvious to bill the things (anything) that could be considered regular medical treatment as such and not fertility... :growlmad: but apparently common sense is only here on this board!!! regardless - i know you and your DH will get this all straightened out and you will get one IVF (cause baby you aren't going to need anymore than that!!!!) :hugs:
hang in there lady!!!

Sis - two BFP's in a row is not outside the realm of possibilties!!! :happydance::happydance: keeping my FX crossed for you!!!

Moni - YAY!!! how awesome!! can't wait to hear your numbers!! this is your sticky bean!! are you guys gonna find out boy or girl??

terri - ugh about the rice situation... and yea you are dead on about the "wife" sticking it out... she's probably already packed and gone...
and all that EWCM... on BCP's no less... poor body is confused!!!:haha:
when you start stims??? 

garfie - your hubby needs a kick in the pants!!! men just do not know how to deal with emotions... and anything to do with fertility!!! FX he gets his head out of his rear and you can get back to BD!!!

:hi: to all you other ladies - I have got to get back to the depressing world of casualty operations so I am cutting this short!!! (or shorter i guess):haha:

AFM: bummed today - no real justification I guess except that DH decided to stop taking his fertilaid because of the poison ivy - we can't BD because he is more allergic than I am to it ... I told him you can't stop taking it - you have to take it all the time (he only takes one pill a day for goodness sakes) - i fear he truly truly doesn't get any of this... bleh...
not sure how I would make seeing an FE 2 hours away work - I don't know... it is just hard to get excited - scared of getting hopes up for crushing disappointment again... 
and this freaking posion ivy just won't leave... :growlmad:


----------



## Driving280

KFS - I hate issues with insurance... $15k is not a bad lifetime max, though, especially if you can move on to hubby's insurance afterwards.

Sis - FX! You are supposed to be more fertile after a MC, but for me, it took 5 months after that... my cycles were a bit screwy a few months after. 

Garfie, ugh!! Fishing is never an excuse :)

Wish - poison Ivy sucks. I am not that allergic, but once we went hiking, I had a blister to show for it but hubby looked like he had a chemical burn all over his body. He suffered for weeks. Also, don't worry about the supplement pills. I have never taken any supplements (except for folic acid) and neither has hubby - I just don't think there is enough info out there about them (whether they work, what the side effects might be, etc). Sure, do it if you feel like it, but don't get stressed if he skips a few :)


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-I hear your rant about your hubs. If everything is not perfect, it may not work and then that is the blame. Did you tell him about the dr. in St. Louie? I am guessing you have not. Just beware that he may shoot you down. I really think your desire is so much greater than his, and that's tough to bear. :hugs2:

Sis-Yeah, two BFPs is not impossible. Your cycles always seem to bounce back to normal so quickly. I really don't understand it, but better for you, IF your hubs would come back in town at the right time. How was DS' first day back at school?

kfs1-Sounds like you have a good plan going. 15k lifetime isn't that much when we're jumping right to the big guns. I don't even know if that would last if say we were younger, and had to try a million Clomid/monitored cycles. I hope the doctor can switch things up for you. Coding was the word I was thinking of, and header was as close as I could get. hee hee.

Moni-Yeah! for great results today.

Driving/Futuremom-Did you tell your families the news? I don't remember hearing about it.

nessaw-You've been mighty quiet..hope you're ok.

VJean-Are you ready to pop? Are you secretly having your baby?

ttcinseattle/Smiles-Hope you ladies are enjoying your time with your little girls.

Momof3-What's going on? Are you still lurking in the background? You should be at the end of your TWW soon, right?

AFM-I ordered my box of meds. Someone called this afternoon and I was afraid they were going to tell me that my prescription money is all used up. Then the lady said 'Oh, we didn't realize you already placed your order. Nevermind.' PHEW!


----------



## Sis4Us

Moni :yipee: so glad today went Well!!! 

Wish I know the feeling I have to wake DH up to gives him his Supps but when he's gone :shrug: he probably throws them away!! :nope:

Terri glad u got ur order in Time to Get ER Done!!! ;)

AFM went to get my nails Did its been awhile since I got outta the house so it was nice but I missed my Luna!!
Almost done w Ds2s room so I better start working on the Mum to keep me busy and away from the HPT!! ;)


----------



## moni77

So the beta was at 2469!! :happydance: Progesterone was over 40 so I get to cut the injection back down to 1cc a day. Back on the 16th for another scan. And yes I will be finding out the gender, I'm too much of a control freak to not.

Wish - hoping that poison ivy leaves you quickly. Perhaps you can wear a body suit with some strategically placed holes...just a thought.:blush:


----------



## Sis4Us

:rofl: Moni that made me :rofl:

Wish :ninja: :flasher:

Driving it was 4 cycles between the last 2 MC but the golden token has been DH taking the Supps every time he takes them I get a BFP!!


----------



## kfs1

Moni - So happy that you had such a great appointment!!! :happydance:

Wish - Ugh. I'm sorry that you're feeling down in the dumps. What does fertilaid have to do with poison ivy??? I don't see how taking a vitamin would make that situation worse. I just had to remind my DH about taking his again. He was good about it for a while but he's been slacking, too. As far as the RE goes, how often would your husband have to come along? Wouldn't it just be you traveling most of the time anyway? 

Terri - YES! So happy that your meds are ordered and you're ready to go!

Sis - Back to back BFPs would be amazing! Did you ever get that testing done after your last MC?


----------



## Sis4Us

No I didn't get the testing he wanted me to wait until I get my period!! I still need to call the other Dr I have my records but they made it sound like it would take awhile to see me so I haven't called :shrug:

Well my temp is still down not sure what to think of it :nope:

Happy HUMP Day Ladies!!!!


----------



## nessaw

Hi guys am reading and keeping up but back to school is wiping me out-went to bed at 8.15 last night!


----------



## Wish4another1

:hi: nessaw - I can't believe you are ten weeks already!! double digits!! 
I hope you are able to enjoy this time - I know it must be hard!! Hope you are feeling good with no MS!!

kfs - the fertilaid and poison ivy are two different issues (I always have so many issues :rofl:) I want DH to keep taking his fertilaid - it revs up his engine if you know what i mean :winkwink: and unfortunatley he needs help with the revving!! :haha: 
and if I can't get rid of this poison ivy - it doesn't matter about his engine - he is highly allergic to poison ivy and I don't want to give it to him!!! 
anyways I hope that makes it clear as mud...
hope all is well with you - are you just waiting for the next step? i see that did AF show... hoping its not too bad on you :hugs:

terri - woo hoo for a box of meds heading your way!!! won't be long you will be shooting up again... :haha:

:howdy: to the rest of you wonderful ladies - I am getting ready to head outside to work out - aka run... 

I got a lovely call today from my nurse - I have my regularly scheduled mammogram (aka booby smasher) appointment this Friday... and the doctor wanted to make sure I knew that if I was pregnant that I shouldn't go...
no - i am not pregnant - thanks for calling and making me say it more than once... :(
and terri you are right - I haven't told DH about the clomid or the STL thing... but I don't expect an appointment for a couple months at the STL place (if they can get my insurance to approve it at all) 
I will cross that bridge when it comes...


----------



## kfs1

Wish - I go to the dentist 2 times a year and since I've been trying for a while now, the past few times I've gone, I've somehow been in the TWW. And each time, they want to do an x-ray and ask if I'm pregnant, which technically I could have been. It's just a reminder each time I go! "Still trying, huh?"


----------



## garfie

Kfs - I know what you mean by that - I take the children to the dentist and the receptionist always says "an appointment for yourself" (I'm hanging on until Im pregnant as my dentistry will become free!) :winkwink:

Thanks ladies once again for your support - I actually grew a pair and told hubby I was not happy! - anyway he came back from fishing a different man - was very loving and attentive (a bit late for this month) so I keep ducking out of his way:haha:

Sis - how is that cold of yours?:hugs:

The reason I only stalk and don't really comment as much is because I feel whilst we are all after the same result - lots of us are on different journeys to get there (for example I'm on a rusty old bike:haha:) I don't mean that nastily I just mean we are all on different journeys (the ladies who take medications/injections) I really don't understand the protocol so I just keep quiet and try to learn from your postings:winkwink: there it's out there now I'm a dumb ass - I know a fair bit about cycles/mcs etc but when it comes to IVF/IUI you got me!!

I will try and be a better stalker:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Driving280

Garfie, it is always great to hear from you! I agree that we are all on different journeys, but I always feel like any of the journeys could have been mine... When I was 35, I did not think I would have children as hubby was pretty against it and was very mad at him (now the most doting father in the universe who is floating the idea of a third child after this). I was a few months a way from doing IVF and had done some pretty intense research into it... etc etc. 

Wish, booby smasher :) So true.

Terri, needles again soon... How are you feeling?

Doing fine here. Full amnio results came back, and they are fine. I am still waiting for the microarray results. But I felt so optimistic that I actually sprung for some maternity clothes. Last time around, I managed with two pairs of black maternity pants, one pair of jeans, a couple of tops and regular jackets for work. This time, the bump is early and obvious. But I just hate spending money on stuff like that...


----------



## terripeachy

Driving-So cute! You're showing....I'm doing fine..kind of bored waiting for injections to start (next Friday), but super busy at work, school, moto. stuff, Ravens/Orioles, so just trying to keep all the balls in the air. :juggle: And, I've gained weight. My bloat is no longer extra air. There's fat in there. My pants are getting tight, and my stomach is sticking out, even when I try to suck it in. I'm feeling a little uncomfortable about that too.

kfs1-Sorry to hear about your dental story. It made me laugh a little, but not like ha ha laugh, like "I know the feeling, *groan* laugh." My hygienist was the last person to tell me to call shady grove, so I hope that when I return she is pregnant. I don't want to be pregnant and tell her because it will be very upsetting. I can't remember when my next appointment is. Maybe January or February?

garfie-That's the beauty of this thread. Everyone is doing different stuff. Stop being a silent stalker. You know you want to have fun with us! Glad you strapped on a pair and told your husband he's a DB. He needed to hear it, and I hope you tell him that if he says mean things to him again, you'll cut off his you know what so that he won't have to worry about babies, and you can find someone else to have them with. hee hee. It can't be ALL your fault this isn't working. Rusty bike or not.

My coworker turns 69 today so I'm treating him to lunch. My dad made me feel so guilty last year when I told him I didn't want to take John to lunch, so now it's just standard practice. My coworker is a single, old man who has nothing going on in his life, but work and me. hee hee. He almost cried when I told him I was engaged. Anyway he shows up every day just to talk to me and tell me about work. I was hired 8 years ago to train under him in case he retired. Once I started training under him, he felt there's no reason to go. I now do have my own projects, so if he does to decide to retire, I'll have forgotten everything I learned 5 years ago. So, I try to be nice, and hope I'm in his will. He's a millionaire, but you wouldn't know it. I know it because I see how he lives. :winkwink:


----------



## nessaw

Am lucky as my ms is pretty low key. All day nausea but more like you get when you're hungry rather than making you want to be sick. Achy boobs, stuffy nose, tired, bit dizzy and headachey. Most of which I'm too busy at school to worry about. I have my 12 wk scan on the 23rd. Everything is crossed like you wouldnt believe! Still don't know whether to tell then or wait till after 16 or 20 wks.


----------



## Radkat

Wish - I'm very exciting for your new chapter in this TTC journey. You're taking the bull by the horns! Love it! I'm glad you are looking into a new RE. I really hope DH can get on board - take those pills all the time! Is your poison ivy clearing up? I can't believe DH won't go near you. I like Moni's idea of the suit. I was thinking plastic wrap. 

Terri - Very exciting that it's almost time for shots again. Not because of the shots of course, but bc that means a very exciting time coming up and fx, fx a BFP. You are the nicest person ever for taking your coworker out to lunch. I'm sure it'll be the highlight of his week. Just think how excited he'll be when you tell him you're pregnant!

Kfs - I hope some of those procedures can get recoded with your insurance. Sometimes it's about talking to right person. And yay for your DH being so supportive.

Sis - I hope that cold is on it's way out. 

Moni - Look at that amazing beta! I think this one's a keeper! So happy for you.

Driving - I'm so happy that the amnio results are good. What a relief. Oh and maternity clothes are sooo necessary. I switched over to maternity pants a week or two ago and it's heaven. I don't need waistbands digging into my stomach right now. And yes, this pregnancy is showing up a lot sooner for me too.

Garfie - I'm glad you talked the DH. You know, usually guys don't talk about what they're thinking/feeling with anyone, while we usually check things out with all kinds of people, which allows for a reality check. Guys just go along thinking that they are right so we need to knock them down a notch or at least bring them back to reality sometimes. Glad he got the picture and is being nicer. 

Nessaw - Glad the ms isn't getting you too bad. I do think being busy helps when it's just regular nausea. I would think you're almost out of the woods for the bad nausea. 

Seattle and Smiles - Hope you're enjoying your little cuties and you're getting a little bit of sleep. 

So I have to tell you all that I'm getting some more taps from Penguin. It's so dern cute. Can't feel them from the outside yet, but DH tries everyday. Also cute.


----------



## Sis4Us

My cold is pretty much gone just a Lil raspy in my chest at nite :nope:

Sorry ive been crazy busy w the mum crap I truly Dislike Homecoming :haha:

Driving glad Ur test came back good

Terri glad u r ready to get poking ;)

Garfie we all here and all in our own places but we r here for each other no matter what places we r in.... If that makes sense!! :)

My temp is kinda bla today not really feelin it almost Friday Yay!!


----------



## terripeachy

Radkat-Oh, they weren't tears of happiness...well, I am sure he was happy for me, but I kind of think that he thought I would live a life of solitude like he has for 69 years. Well, his mom passed about 7 years ago, so 7 years of solitude (outside of work). He lived with his parents until they went to nursing homes, and he has inherited the house. He lived in the basement even after his parents moved, and when his basement flooded a few years back he finally moved upstairs. He was the last one I told because I knew he would be feeling some kind of way about it. I think a pregnancy would be just as difficult. We'll see..Glad the Penguin is starting to poke you to let you know he/she is there! That's awesome.

Sis-Sorry you're still feeling achy. How miserable, but homecoming is fun! C'mon!! hee hee. 

Wish-I hope that poison ivy is gone by now. That's some serious stuff. I would say that I guess DH is on yard duty, but if he's more allergic than you, he definitely can't be messing with the yard. Kids..ah, your DD's can do it! hee hee.


----------



## Future Mom

nessaw said:


> Am lucky as my ms is pretty low key. All day nausea but more like you get when you're hungry rather than making you want to be sick. Achy boobs, stuffy nose, tired, bit dizzy and headachey. Most of which I'm too busy at school to worry about. I have my 12 wk scan on the 23rd. Everything is crossed like you wouldn&#8217;t believe! Still don't know whether to tell then or wait till after 16 or 20 wks.

Nessaw - ME TOO!!!!! For all of it!! My symptoms are the same as yours, I'm also too busy at school to think about stuff, I can't decide when to tell people AND my scan is on the VERY SAME DAY!!!!! I guess that we're twins now!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:

And hi to everyone else too!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Homecoming is Fun just a Ton of work for Mom!!

Most places don't do the Mums and Garters but I will attach a pic so u can see how crazy they get!!

Mind DS's shaggy hair w red highlights :haha:

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_2707f6b50f5d8d117c56b0079af84e9a_zpsc3c78494.jpg

I'm doing 2 similar to this this year 

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_d500151432c9c2398e12e6c6bf468325_zpsd7d0018e.jpg


----------



## kfs1

Garfie &#8211; Like everyone else said, jump on in the convo more while you&#8217;re stalking! We&#8217;re all at such different places but we&#8217;re all here to support each other. I LOVE hearing what&#8217;s going on with you ladies.

Driving &#8211; Terrific news about your amnio. And I understand not wanting to splurge on maternity clothes but I think you deserve it for dealing with the scare you just went through. Good for you!!

Terri &#8211; That&#8217;s sad that your co-worker is so alone but so nice of you to take him out to lunch.

Nessaw/Future &#8211; No harm in holding off on telling people if that makes you feel better. It must be a hard decision because you must be so excited to tell people, too!

Rad &#8211; LOVE that you&#8217;re starting to feel the baby. Too cute.

Wish &#8211; How are you feeling today lady? Hope you&#8217;re in better spirits.

Sis &#8211; Wow. Those are some costumes!! You had to make all of that?

So, my RE&#8217;s office called. If I were to move forward with IVF in November, it would be $4000 out of pocket. My DH is on strict orders to find out more about his insurance today. I really want to get moving with IVF but I guess it would be silly not to wait until January if I can get coverage, right?

In other news, it&#8217;s our five-year anniversary today! No exchanging of gifts this year but we&#8217;ll go out to dinner tonight to celebrate.


----------



## terripeachy

Happy Anniversary kfs!! How nice..We're coming up on 1 year, and I'm not sure what we're going to do. I did give hubs a link to a restaurant that I want to go to for brunch, but I'm pretty sure that, and eating our cake topper for lunch will be the extent of our celebrating. Especially if I find out I really do have to pay out of pocket for these meds. I have to call the place back again today to figure out what happened. So frustrating calling back and forth and back and forth. 

Sis-Wow..cool costumes.


----------



## Sis4Us

They aren't costumes :haha: 

Girls wear the Mums and Boys wear Garters it's a Homecoming thing in Texas like I said u guys have probably never heard of em ;)


----------



## ttcinseattle

I'd never heard of this, but am now up to speed thanks to this awesome article: 

https://jezebel.com/5965232/inside-the-weird-texas-tradition-of-enormous-homecoming-corsages/

You Texans sure march to the beat of your own drum, Sis! ;) 

Smiles, I want a Mia update! Are you as sleepy as me?! And how is your c-section recovery going??


----------



## terripeachy

HA! Thanks for the article ttcinseattle. I thought it was a cape with a big thing on the arm. Now I see that it _is_ something for the arm, but it's just a standalone mum/gater. Very unusual.


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm from LA and they don't even do them there just here my BBFF in Cali says people there look at his old pics of them like they r from outer Space :rofl:

Anywho looks like AF might come early I've been having cramps was hoping it was good cramps but I'm thinking not :( 
Better start staying in top of DH and his Supps ;)


----------



## moni77

Hey sis, I'm from la as well...what town?


----------



## Sis4Us

West Monroe, La Home of Duck Dynasty :haha:


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies...I was finally able to catch up on all the posts without falling asleep reading them. :haha: I forgot what it's like to lose sleep due to a little one, it's been a while. :sleep:

TTC...Mia is doing well, being spoiled like crazy by everyone especially my sister who has been with us since last Saturday and is a God send doing the laundry, cleaning, watching Mia when we need her to etc. she says she'll stay for as long as I need her. She runs a tight ship too...has the kids all pitching in to help clean etc :haha: I don't think they are too happy about that but oh well. Lol. Recovering from the c section is harder than I thought. After 2 vaginal births I find the c section very difficult. Aside from the pain I find having to depend on other ppl to help with things hard especially being a person who is use to doing for myself. How is Lillian?

Wish...how's the poison ivy these days? I really do hope it clears soon if it hasn't already. And whoo-hoo for coming out with all guns blazing on TTC. FX your hubs is on board with going to St Louie to the dr if that is what you absolutely want. 

Garfie...I love hearing from you are you kidding? And glad the hubby did a turn about and realized he was being a jerk. Now he better stay on the right path! :growlmad:

Sis...you're very creative,I'm so jealous! I was born with no decorating/ creative sense about me so apparently you got mine as well :haha:

Moni....glad your numbers are on the rise. 

Terri....I'm telling you if there wasn't already a spot behind the pearly gates for you there is one now! How ultra sweet of you to take your co-worker to lunch for his birthday. That really had to make his day. 

Hello to everyone else.....VJean, Katie, Driving, Kfs, Radkat, Erose and anyone else I may have missed. 

AFM...I had my 1 week visit for my dr to check my incision and all looks good. Before going to him I found myself crying for no reason and not being able to stop it. I was fine in the hospital but after being home for a couple days I think it all hit me, the baby, healing from the c section, feeling helpless, the sleep deprivation, still trying to be a mom to the other kids and deal with homework etc. Thursday in te middle of talking to my mom I broke down crying and she asked was I feeling depressed any etc and I told her I was happy but sometimes I just didn't have a comer sense of happiness. She told me to talk to my dr which I did and he had me talk to the nurse practitioner who had me answer a series of questions to determine if I had post partum depression. After talking with her she said what I was experiencing was the baby blues and didn't want to put me on an anti depressant like the dr initially wanted to. I was baling my eyes out talking to her in the exam room and she assured me plenty of women go through it. I never had this before so it's new to me. I told her I felt like an idiot for not feeling happy at times she just looked at me as said " it's okay...hormones are a bitch". I'm feeling a lot better today than I was a couple days ago. I think getting out of the house and being able to take Mia for a little stroll and soaking up some sun helped some as well.


----------



## kfs1

Smiles - I'm sorry that you're feeling down but I'm sure it's totally normal! Having a baby is a huge life-changer and those nasty hormones make us feel crazy sometimes! I hope you're feeling better today. :hugs:

Pretty quiet around here this weekend. :) Our anniversary was nice. We just went out for a nice dinner and relaxed. Saturday, I had my niece's birthday party and then we met up with friends. I indulged a bit too much Saturday night so I was not feeling good at all yesterday. I had to skip my friend's blessing for her son and I felt AWFUL. Back on track this week with healthy eating and no booze. :) I did have EWCM yesterday/today which is a bit early for me. I'm wondering if triggering early the past 2 cycles has messed with my cycle a bit.


----------



## Sis4Us

Kfs1 some times I get EWCM when my cervix opens but then I don't O for a few more days r u on any meds this cycle maybe that's the cause if u aren't taken those E supressors it might come early!! GL

AFM I've been mumming all darn weekend my back hurst my fingers are glued and I'm only half way done
Also My Bigs GF ordered Camo ribbon I have to figure out how to work in to hers that I've already done :nope:
My niece decided she wants one too so I'm making 2 huge ones and she also put em on Instagram let's see how many people want more after that :haha:
It's keeping me super busy though and I'm almost not concerned that AF seems to be arriving early just get here and outta my way :witch: Bring on OCT!! ;)

Happy Monday hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## Mischief

Hey, ladies!

Long time, no see! :(

I don't know if I'll ever be able to catch up properly...

Sis, I've been seeing mums all over FB lately. My SIL makes them it's quite a production! I can't even imagine the glue involved... :)

Smiles013, Congrats! But sorry about the hormones! Glad you got some sun and things are looking up. Enjoy your little one!

kfs1, Happy anniversary! Seems like the trigger could mess up a cycle, but I don't know first hand. I haven't had a cycle without triggering since I started the IUIs at the beginning of the summer, so I have no idea what all that will do to an unmedicated cycle. I do know that WITH the trigger my cycle is amazingly different. I got a quote from my doc for IVF - 15K!!! Insurance pays for absolutely NONE of that, so I'm excited about your $4,000! Sounds great! 

I had my fourth IUI today. Hubs had great numbers (242 million! Where the heck did they come from?!? He's NEVER had numbers like that!!!) and my lining was thicker than it's ever been at 8.1. I'm feeling very hopeful! I just felt so terrible for the two women who were seen in the room next to mine. While I was waiting for the doc I could hear her next door doing an IUI for a woman after telling her there was a problem with motility. And then after my IUI she had another woman in the room next door who had a really low count. :( There was some comic relief though... They were out of seats in the waiting room and some poor guy had to stand there with his cup in his hand for quite a while. The men were mortified for him, but the women were all snickering like b!tches. ha ha!


----------



## Sis4Us

Mischief sounds great GL hope this is it for ya!!

Wow 15K for IVF my Dr is only 9-10K maybe switching isn't the best idea is that w PGD or something cuz I know PGD is another 5-6K!!

Where is the info on the cheaper IVF I can't find it can U please repost ??!?? :)

Smiles I usually get the baby Blues Too and I've heard they are worse w boys so hopefully u will be feeling better soon!! :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Mischief - I was WONDERING where you had been. Glad to hear that you're doing well. I'm SOO jealous of that count. Sounds like you have a GREAT shot this month. :dust:


----------



## moni77

My IVF was $13k but only because the meds were covered. If you do a search for IVF trials - there might be a clinic doing a trial in your area...I was starting to look into that.


----------



## Driving280

Mischief, that's a great count!

Also, thanks for the laugh about the guy with the cup :) DH whined for months about how gross his experience of giving a sample was... I was not sympathetic.


----------



## VJean

Mischief  good to hear from you! This month does sound promising for you. And I have to admit, I did snicker at the thought of that poor guy standing there. But the way I see it, we go thru WAY MORE mortifying stuff than standing around with a sample cup! :haha:

Sis, your mums look great. I cant believe this is my first year in ages that I havent had to make any. Thanks goodnessI dont think I would have the energy right now to do it! My littlest BIG is a sophomore and just now getting into girls and hanging out with friends that can drive, etc, so I am sure I will be back into it full swing next year. Bring on the :witch: so you can get your tests done and get back to business!

Kfs1  I am glad you had a nice anniversary! Hopefully your timing works out this month, even if it is a tad early! I also hope your insurance pans out. It is so important to be relaxed when it comes to TTC, but who can relax when they are facing HUGH bills?!?!

Smiles, the baby blues is perfectly normal and I am glad your nurse recognized that. Sometimes Drs are way too quick to medicate. Feel free to cry all you want! This time will pass before you know it. I think we are overdue for an updated Mia pic thou! 

Terri, that was very sweet of you to take your co-worker out and I bet it was the highlight of his week! Fingers crossed you end up in that will! :haha: Did you get your meds straight with your insurance?

Future Mom, glad to hear from you and that you are doing well! Make sure you check in and tell us how you announced your pregnancy!

Wish, hope that poison ivy is gone for good and you were able to BD! 

Nessaw, thanks for checking in! Hope you get some energy back soon! And not to burst your bubblebut mine NEVER came back! Now it could have to do with my work schedule  into work by 6 am, and I work 9 hour daysbut I kept waiting for this magic burst of energy to arrive and Im still waiting. My poor DVD keeps giving me Im full messages because I am just too tired to watch anything in the evenings! I really hope you have better luck than me! 

Driving, I am so relieved to hear your results were fine. I cant imagine the stress you were under! Im glad you are able to relax a little bit now, and I completely feel you when it comes to maternity clothes shopping. I really hated wasting the money. Unfortunately, I work in an office so I had to buy real clothes for work. If I could wear yoga pants and flip flops every day, I so would!

Radkat, Yay for Penguin taps!! :happydance:

Garfie, :hugs: Sorry you are having a rough time 

Moni, great numbers!! We want to see your baby bean pics when you get them!

Katie, your Frozen party sounds fantastic! Cant wait to see pics!! Last year my DD had an over the top Minnie Mouse party for her first birthday. DH made me promise to scale it down this year, and of course I said surebut she is having a Candy Land Extravaganza, thanks to Pintrest! Since Ill be on maternity leave (ie: broke with a lot of time on my hands!), I do plan to do most of the decorations myself. I mean, you only turn 2 once, right? 
And as far as rebuying baby stuff, I did manage to hang on/reuse most of my bigger items. My bouncer and swing are both neutral/cream colored. I loaned them to a friend and she just returned them. I also loaned her my brand new, never used co-sleeper, and she accidently left it at their family farm and her SIL SOLD it! I am so annoyed. I literally had just taken it out of the box it wasnt the cosleeper that I registered for, so it didnt work for how I wanted to use it. (its bigger, with hard sides, etc) But it was going to be perfect to have a safe/toddler free area for this baby to sleep in while in the living room or family room. So now she is trying to replace it, but there are a number of different models, and the one I had is hard to find. I had the high end model, so my friend ordered it on amazon. The seller couldnt fill the order, but instead of refunding her money, he went on walmarts website and sent me the $37 model! I feel bad for my friend she is trying to do the right thing and replace it, but it has been nothing but a headache! Other than that, I also reused my crib. The rest of the furniture is new, and of course all the clothes, baby tub, etc. I am however, making him use pink towels and washcloths. I refuse to buy new ones just because they are pink. :haha:

AFM: Just counting down the days. 20 days of work left and 38 (or less!!!) days until baby! I wish I could say I was nesting and working like crazy to get my house in order, but that would be a lie. I get home from work exhausted and then will myself to stay awake until 7 pm, when I take Haddie to my bed and let her watch an hour of Dora before I pass out. My Dh has classes at night, and it really make it easier for me to be a lazy bum! 
Ironically, despite my total lack of doing anything physical, I lost 5 lbs this past month. My low-carb, everything tastes like cardboard diet doesnt let me eat anything good (ice cream, cookies), but everything I do eat (hard boiled eggs, salad, meat, cheese) has no calories in it. Im averaging 1200 calories a day. My doc was not happy about it, but baby still looks good. She asked me to add more calories to breakfast and lunch, but I just dont know how. I am scared to eat anything that could elevate my blood sugar. Ive added protein shakes a couple of times a day. I make them myself, so I add a tablespoon of peanut butter to them to get some extra calories and make them taste better. She instructed me to stop using low-fat / non-fat salad dressings, yogurts, etc. Well see if that makes a difference! 
Otherwise, not much else going on. DB is laying low, hoping I wont push to get our temp orders finalized. MIL is still scheduled to come stay with us when I have the baby. DH and I arent seeing eye to eye on this, but our recent discussions have gone better I sent him a nice article about putting your spouse before your parents. That actually helped a bit! We facetimed with his parents last nightI was annoyed after 5 minutes. How am I going to deal with a week or two? :nope:


----------



## moni77

Wow - Vjean - you are so close!!! Glad things are working out with the baby stuff. Try not to work too hard and don't worry about getting things ready - it will all work out.


----------



## Radkat

Terri - Your coworker sounds sweet. And he's preparing you for those friends who are choosing to stay childless who will just have a little less contact with you after you have kids. Or is that just me? :haha:

Sis - Those mums are crazy. Is it customary for the parents to do all the work? I'd be getting that kid to glue some of those ribbons on. :wacko: 

Kfs - I'm glad your anniversary was nice. Our 5th will be next May when we're preparing to move across country. Something tells me we won't be doing much. Let's hope your EWCM means O is on it's way. Shouldn't be a big deal if it's a bit early. 

Smiles - Big hugs on the baby blues. They suck, but they will pass. I'm glad your nurse recognized that they are normal and don't need meds. BUT if you get worse (which is unlikely, I think) don't be afraid to do meds for the time you need them. Ask for help and accept ALL help that is offered. If someone says, what can I do, come up with something - bring me dinner, wash some dishes, come over and chat, (or all 3) whatever you think will help. Oh and I think getting outside, talking walks, etc really helps. Makes you feel more normal. Hang in there, sweetie. It'll get better.

Mischief - Look at those numbers! How exciting! Keep us updated. This cycle seems promising!

VJean - Wow, you are counting down the days! I'm sorry you're feeling tired, but I'm glad you get to rest in the evenings - that's great. You'll have more time once you're done with work. Re: GD diet... Do you know that you can't tolerate any carbs? Have you found your limit? I could do a peanut butter and banana wrap (wheat tortilla, less carbs than bread) and it didn't affect my blood sugar at all. But I know everyone is different. I would definitely say nuts and go full fat on dairy. No low fat cheese, that stuff is kinda yucky anyway. Make yourself a good casserole (leftovers!) of meat, veggies, then do a cream sauce and add some cheese on top. Not low cal, but low carb. Add some brown rice/quinoa if you can tolerate it. You don't need to be depriving yourself. 

Hi to Driving, Moni, Wish, Nessaw, Fezzle, Garfie, FutureMom, Seattle and all the rest!


----------



## Driving280

Vjean, wow, i can't believe you are on the home stretch! I remember when you got that BFP :) Also, I think I need a diet as I am gaining too much weight and am always hungry...

And yes as to working in the office... I have to look fairly presentable. I got away without buying a suit for my last pregnancy (I paired black maternity pants with colorful pre-preggers jackets which probably looked ridiculous at the end). Hoping this time, too - bought a couple of business-y dresses. But annoyed, as I have to go to a few work-related receptions and one of them was "business attire." Whatever...


----------



## terripeachy

This is going to be fast because I want to watch the Orioles. We're two games away from making it to the playoffs, so I'm super into them right now. 

I enjoyed my weekend break away from BnB. hee hee. I did get all my schoolwork done though, so I accomplished something. Now I just have to try and catch up with everyone.

AFM, my insurance for my meds was giving me a TIME. They still don't know whether I'm out of money or not. STUPID! So...I had to pay for most of my meds out of pocket, and I will be sending in the reimbursement just in case they somehow find that I have some extra money in the "bank." I called my medical insurance, and I have plenty there for ultrasounds and such, so that's great, and I'm happy about that. Also, one of my meds has rebates, so I'll be sending that in too. I don't get new prescription insurance until January, so I'll be out of pocket until then. Kind of sucky, but hopefully once this baby arrives, I won't have to take a lot of meds. Who knows...whatever..It's so stupid. The worst part is that i'll have to cut back on my eating out with friends. I know, no biggie for most, but I LOVE eating out. Cooking too, but eating out with friends is much more fun. Maybe I'll have to start hosting potlucks or something. hee hee. UGH!! The menu tonight has my new favorite, cornbread with jalapeños and cheese, alongside chicken/bacon/ranch pasta. The cornbread will get me through the week. I also made hard boiled eggs and bought cereal for breakfast/snacks. This is my new life. Oh...BCP is done, and i have my first bloodwork and ultrasound tomorrow. I miss you guys and will try to reread everything from work. <3


----------



## terripeachy

Yay! I finished cooking and now I'm just chillin' and watching baseball. 

VJean-Things are really moving along for you. I can't believe you are about to have your baby boy! 40 days or so! Woop woop! I don't want to jinx you, but my plants, Big L and Little M have a new brother just popping through the dirt. hee hee. I feel really bad for them because their stems are so thin that the wind blows them every which way. I hope that a few more plants pop up to protect them. It's almost time to bring them all inside though because it is really getting chilly here in the evenings. 

Smiles-Oh...you're making me cry, telling me there is a spot for me in the pearly gates. <3 You are too kind. My coworker was really happy about lunch. He stared at me the whole time, but luckily there were three others at lunch for me to pay attention to. hee hee. He's a little socially awkward. I think maybe he has Asbergers or something, but he's been staring at me for 8 years already so I'm used to it. I did wear a thinnish shirt that day so he could see the outline of my bra. hee hee. It's the least I could do. Usually I wear a tank top underneath, so HAPPY 69th BIRTHDAY! HA! Sorry you have the baby blues, but I agree with the others that it is perfectly normal, and cry all you want. Radkat had a great idea-just make up stuff for people to do. And yeah..you're due to show us some pics. Hope you are feeling better today.

Mischief-Welcome back, stranger! That's awesome that your DH's counts were so good. If he has any tips/tricks, hook a sister up! hee hee. I did laugh at the guy standing in the corner with his cup. Suck it up, cupcake! I don't see a ton of men in our place, but every now and again they are there with their partners.

kfs1-Glad you raged out this weekend. It's about time! hee hee. I went grocery shopping today and forgot to pick up my OJ with calcium. My nails are looking SO great. I am not sure if it's because of a year of prenatals or my healthy eating (during my TWW). hee hee. Whatever it is, I'm trying to keep them looking nice. I have a mani/pedi on Wednesday and am looking forward to actually having my first mani with nice nails. My nails got ruined after wearing those stupid fake nails for my wedding, but in general, they are usually pretty weak, so it'll be nice for the manicurist to actually have nail to file. HA!!HA!!

Hi again to everyone else! :wave:


----------



## Mischief

Terri, I've been wondering what could cause such a dramatic improvement. The only change for him between this IUI and the last one was that he quit his cholesterol medicine about four weeks ago. He has been taking Niaspan for low HDL for years, and as it's never had an effect he got fed up and tossed it. I wonder if that was it?


----------



## Sis4Us

The P must be keeping my temp up cuz its UP but BFN!!! I also got the chills last nite really bad and my throat hurts again it better just be allergies and nothing else I can't take being sick AGAIN!!! :nope:

Terri Sux u had to pay for meds hope this is the LAST time for that!! :)

Vjean Halloween Baby how exciting!!

Mischief again great numbers can't wait to hear in 2wks!!


----------



## kfs1

vjean - Sigh. There's no way that you can talk your DH into not allowing his mother to stay...? I just can't imagine how you're going to deal with that, you poor thing. I'm annoyed for you. Anyway, get to eating that full-fat dairy girl! You need to bulk up. :) Like everyone else, I CANNOT believe you're so close! It seems like just yesterday that you got your BFP.

Rad - Since you're moving on your anniversary, perhaps you can take advantage of all of the new babysitters who are going to be around...? :)

Smiles - How are you doing lady? Hope you're starting to feel better! We're always here if you need to vent. :hugs:

Terri - THERE you are. I missed you. So awesome that BCPs are done and you have your first ultrasound soon! I'm so sorry about your insurance though. What a pain in the ass!

Moni - Once again, can't wait to hear about your appointment.

Hi Sis, Mischief, Driving, Wish, Katie

Well, tons more EWCM but a negative on the OPK this morning. We BDd last night anyway. It's been MONTHS since I've had EWCM so I'm taking full advantage. :) Other than that, nothing but a boring work week ahead. :)


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Thanks..I missed you too. :) Glad you're taking advantage of your bodily fluids. hee hee. It does suck that I have to pay out of pocket, but it's an eye opener for my husband the super spender/shopper. I was in the grocery store yesterday and guess who I saw walking down the aisle. Yes, hubs. I'm like 'Hey..I was just thinking about you.' He said 'oh?' I said 'Yeah, you really need to start buying lunch foods at the grocery store and stop going out every day spending gas and money. Why are you here?' He said 'My coworker had a piece of pecan pie and I thought I might find a piece here.' I thought to myself, 'Seriously. You came into the grocery store to buy one piece of pie?' Instead I said 'Oh. See you at home.' HA!!HA!! He would (and does) go to the store every day for one thing instead of planning and buying a lot in order to save a trip. When he got home, he had lunchmeat and bread. Yay!! Something is getting through his skull.

Had my bloodwork and ultrasound this morning. Everything looked fine, my blood was not flowing at all. They had to put a heating pad on my arm to warm up my arms. I have on short sleeves and flip flops and I think today is the last day for that. Brrr...I have circulation problems in my hands when it's cold, so I believe that is why no blood was coming out of either arm. ha! After the heating pad, I was able to give them my blood. My meds will be here Wednesday for a Friday start. Oh joy.


----------



## Wish4another1

:thumbup: Good morning Ladies (or afternoon) :happydance:

Terri - thank goodness you posted... I was trying to figure out how I would find you in case something had happened to you!!! :haha: I forgot you have school and you must be grown up and do homework... :rofl: 
anyways so glad the BCP's are done and you had a scan and bloodwork this am... the train is rolling down the tracks for the last time here!!! :bfp: straight ahead !!!! and big fat :growlmad: about your medicine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

kfs - :hi: twinnie - here's hoping you can catch on your natural cycle and not have to worry about all that out of pocket insurance stuff!!! your EWCM sounds very promising!!! :happydance: for :sex:

mischief - welcome back and WOWZER on your DH's numbers!!! I wonder if there is a link to that medicine??? i have heard all kinds of bad side effects with cholesterol meds... tell him no more of that crap till you have all 4 of your kids!!! :haha:

Sis - WTF with the sickness... and its not like you don't take vitamins geez... make those kids de-germ when they walk in the house... :thumbup: I know I have said this before but you are the most creative person I have ever met (on the internet :haha:) I wish I had a pinky size portion of that!!! love love all the things you do!!!

vjean - I am with kfs - is DH not willing to go to bat for you here... :nope:??? visiting is one thing - but staying for up to two weeks :( especially since you will be hormonal and all... well no matter what happens I will be praying an extra special amount of grace for your EGR MIL (Extra Grace Required)
and I had GD with my youngest and I only gained 19lbs - my doctor told me in the home stretch "i think you are following the diet TOO GOOD":haha: what can I say always an over achiever!!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

driving- business attire while PG??? whatever is right on!!! but I do see a shop in my local mall that seems to have nice maternity clothes - but I am a cheapskate so I wouldn't pay that much money for them - atleast I don't think I would :haha:
just keep exercising every day (walking counts) that will help with the weight gain... but you already know that!!! :winkwink:

Moni - good luck at your scan today!!! check in and give us the update when you can!! :hugs2:

radkat - when is your next scan?? what's going on with you lady!!!???

:howdy: to all those ladies I missed!!!

AFM: CD10 and last clomid injested at bedtime last night... my temps are low post O temps since I started taking clomid - makes me really nervous... however I am trying to chalk it up to clomid symptoms... i guess if i don't get a positive OPK in the next few days I know this cycle is a big OLE BUSTO.... :pop:

found out yesterday that a friend of mine who is older than 35 is preg... she told me in April she had given up and went back on BCP's... and decided to just adopt... I emailed her yesterday to ask how her adoption journey was going - she said they cancelled their appointment because she is "unexpectadely expecting" ...
I am happy for her - just.... you girls know... :cry:
why does it have to be so hard for some of us????
another girl that works for me 37/38 told me her biological clock is ticking this weekend... and showed me her fertility phone app etc etc... so bracing myself for her :bfp:

anyways... gotta get back to work - suicide investigation to finish up!!
hope you guys have a great day - weather is superb here!!!:happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-You know you have my email, right? hee hee. I'm never too far away.

So I have a bit of sad news, and I hope I don't scare all the pregnant ladies out there (maybe you shouldn't read this paragraph), but my ex boyfriend's wife had her water break on 9/11. The baby was due sometime around now, so all was fine. He kept posting on FB that she was in pain, in pain. Finally, he posted that she had the epidural, so everyone of course, was so excited and asking about pictures and the babys' name and such. Well, her uterus ruptured and she had to get flown to Johns Hopkins for emergency surgery. The baby was without oxygen for too long and seemed to be brain damaged as he was unresponsive. After three days, he passed away. I cannot imagine (obviously) the pain that they are going through, so just say a little prayer for Charlie (the baby) and the family. Everything was perfectly fine and sometimes God just does stuff to make us think about how good we all have it, and make us appreciate that small things in life. This could happen to anyone. This is their second child, and I remember she had trouble with the first baby, but she was able to deliver him eventually, and he is fine. Thanks..it's a good day in Bmore with the Os, but a sad few days for them. :cry:


----------



## moni77

Oh Terri - that is just horrible. I don't know what to say. Everything is so scary.

On a brighter note - I did get to see and hear a heartbeat today...:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0135[1].jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri So Sad will be Thinking of Charlie today :angel:

Moni yay for Lil Bean what was the <3 beat??


----------



## Wish4another1

Yay!!! Moni!!!! Love your little bean!!! 

Terri - :cry: how awful - is mom gonna be ok?? I will be covering that family in prayer for sure!!


----------



## terripeachy

Yes, the mom is fine. It is a really sad story and I've never heard of anything like that before, and that's why it is super scary.

Moni-Woohoo!! Now I have to try to decipher that picture of Chimmi. :winkwink: HA!!HA!! I had it upside down and then realized I couldn't read the writing. I am a nut. Great picture!


----------



## moni77

Yeah I figured out how to rotate it in the other blogs. HB was 106 - which is good for 6 weeks!


----------



## kfs1

Congratulations Moni!!!

Terri - That's SO awful. They're in my prayers.


----------



## Wish4another1

first let me apologize for this post - its about me!!

I had a mammogram last Friday and the hospital just called and said I have to come and take more pictures of the right side... and I have to stay there until they decide its something or nothing...

cue freaking out
:brat::ignore:

would appreciate some good thoughts and prayers for Friday when I go back!!


----------



## terripeachy

You got it, Wish. I had to go back one time and it was really scary, but it just ended up being some shadows or something. I am now on the annual schedule and all has been fine. I'll say a prayer for you for Friday.


----------



## Radkat

Driving - Maternity clothes for work just sucks. I'm lucky that my work is on the casual side. No suits here, but also no jeans or yoga pants (oh that would be a dream!). What about a dress? Something that could be dressed up for your business-y event or worn for regular work. 

Terri - I'm so sorry to hear about your friends. Yes, crazy awful things happen all the time. I think the only thing to do is know that it's a small percentage and hope for the best. On a lighter note, glad you got some work done this weekend. Sorry about having to pay for the meds and the belt-tightening. It sure sucks, but it'll prepare you for parenthood. Kids are expensive. :) 

Sis - Stay away sickness! :growlmad:

Kfs - EWCM has GOT to be a good sign. Yay for BD. I'm doubting we'll be back around family by our actual anniversary, but we will definitely be taking advantage of babysitters once we get there, so maybe we can postpone a real celebration.

Wish - Let's not talk about cycles being busto just yet. I'm liking the clomid chances. I'm sorry you've got all these ladies getting/trying to get pregnant around you. That's hard to deal with. Oh and the breast scan... I had to go get a follow up when I was pregnant with DD. Talk about crappy timing (not that there's ever a good time), it ended up just being "dense tissue". Sometimes they just need to take a closer look. I actually have my 20 week scan next week (a little early) with the perinatologist because I'm an oldie. They are extra trained all that. A little scary, but good to have an expert taking a look.

Moni - Yay for a heartbeat at 6 weeks! That's amazing. A lot of times they can't even hear anything at that point. So excited for you. :happydance:

BTW, I'm super jealous of all of you talking about cool/great weather. We're on our 5th day of 100+ degree heat. It was 94 degrees at 9am this morning. That is just unacceptable.


----------



## moni77

Will be thinking of you Friday Wish...


----------



## Driving280

Wish, *hug* - I've had a scare too and it was nothing. Sure it will be the same...

yes, I am trying to exercise - not like I did with DS, when I worked out three times a week for 2 hours. Now I walk for about an hour during lunchtime - the only place around our offices to take a walk is a very nice and expensive mall across the street, so I am trying really hard not to buy stuff. The Sephora people must hate me by now, because I go there and try out new stuff almost every day and have not bought anything yet :) Fortunately, only guys sit close to my office so I don't think anyone has noticed that I come in with a newly made up face after lunch.

Moni, yay for a heartbeat!! that is the best thing :)

Radkat, keep cool!

Terri, at first I didn't read your sad news, but then I did, and it was heartbreaking... I feel so sad for them and the little one they lost.

So got my final results from amnio back - I had the microarray done, which looks inside chromosomes for rearrangements and deletions and such, because once we decided to do the procedure, wanted to know everything. All was fine :) Yay!


----------



## terripeachy

Driving-WOohoo for absolutely perfect results! We all predicted it would be that way. I guess it's good just to make sure. Yes, it is heartbreaking. I just can't imagine. I know miscarriages are hard, and stillborn births are hard, but actually having the baby in your arms for only three days and seeing him unresponsive to everything when he was probably poking and kicking the day before (maybe??), just has to be the worst feeling in the world. I actually feel bad for getting a card. I just don't know what else to do. I will hand deliver it to them as well. Maybe I should also get a plant? All suggestions are welcome.


----------



## moni77

Its hard to say. I have had similar cases where I was representing the OB and taking the parents depositions is always so hard. What I am curious about - is if she had issues with her first - why she already wasn't at the better hospital just in case? Where was she that they couldn't do an emergency C? Obviously not questions to ask anytime soon - just what goes thru myhead when I hear about this. I plan to deliver at a state of the art hospital with everything there if needed. Luckily there are plenty of those around to choose from for me! I don't know what I would do otherwise. 

I hope they have a funeral - I would treat it like the devastating death of any child - it doesn't matter that he was 3 days old.


----------



## terripeachy

I know she started at a nearby hospital. Fortunately, I don't know what types of services are offered at this hospital, but I don't think people can go to Johns Hopkins for regular stuff. I think it is a specialty hospital for serious emergencies and such, and I think when her uterus burst, that's a special situation. Now, I'm not sure of the events and how it all went down, so I don't know if they had the option to do the c section beforehand. I really don't know. I'm going to visit on Friday. Maybe I'll know more then. Maybe not. I don't know what they are going to tell me. For now I have only seen FB and a few texts with my old bf.


----------



## kfs1

Wish - Twinnie! Try not to worry too much about Friday. I know it's scary but listen to these ladies. Most times, it just ends up being nothing. Either way, positive thoughts and prayers coming your way!!!

Driving - Great news about the amnio! :)

Terri - Again, so unbelievably awful what happened to your ex-bf and his wife. No words. :(

Hi everyone else!


----------



## VJean

Wish, Sending you prayers that Friday turns out to be nothing!![-o&lt;

Terri, I feel so bad for your friends! What a terrible thing to have happen. You always hear about getting to the safe points  12 weeks, 24 weeks, delivery just goes to show you that anything can happen at any time! My heart breaks for them! As far as what to take, I think the fact that you are acknowledging their loss speaks volumes. It isnt always easy to know what to do or say to people in these situations. Just be there for them and let them let them talk as little or as much as they want. :hugs: 

Radkat, thank you so much for the tips! Unfortunately, I am pretty sure I cant tolerate many carbs. If I bundle them with high levels of protein, then I am ok, like in yogurt, etc. But if I even look at bread (even whole wheat) my numbers go high. So if I dont have pretty even carb to protein ration, I dont eat it. I also cant eat any fruit, except for 4 strawberries with my plain greek yogurt for breakfast. My diet is sooo boring! I pretty much eat the same thing for breakfast, lunch and 2 snacks a day. Dinner I mix it up a bit, like I might have a grilled chicken salad, or I might have a cobb salad. :haha: I try and add peanut butter to my protein shakes to get extra protein and calories that way. All in all, it could be worse. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel, and if eating boring food means that our little boy will be ok, then I can do it. DH better just be prepared for the LONG list of food I will be asking for right after I have the baby. The first thing is going to be some fruit juice Man how I miss a tall glass of OJ!

And on the MIL front. :nope: I am seriously frustrated. Just when I think I am getting thru to him, he panics and back tracks. I think part of the reason for that is because I am not close with my mom. Family is very important to him, and it is to me as well, but I am a strong believer in boundaries. And life is too short to have negative people in your life, no matter who they are. My mom is a very self-absorbed, selfish person. I have bent over backwards to help her, and I get nothing in return. And I dont mean materialistic things Ex: When my grandmother was sick I dropped everything to go help my mom. I have 3 siblings, 2 of which live right there on our family ranch with my mom, but I was the one that took leave from work and went to help her. Fast forward a year later, to when I had my DD in 2012. I had to spend a week in ICU because I was in congestive heart failure. My mom called and said that she wishes there was something she could do to help out, but never offered to come, etc. Um, you can. I have 3 other children that are freaked out because their mom is in the hospital. You can cook them dinner and get them off to school for me. You can watch my dogs instead I had to pawn my kids and pets off on our friends and their dad, and have friends bring meals and clean clothes up to my DH in the hospital, etc. Oh, did I mention she only lives 7 hours away? And she doesnt work, aside from around the ranch, but I have 2 brothers that live there also, and she has NEVER seen my 21 month old DD?

So then last year she needed to borrow a large sum of money to pay my brothers legal fees who does she call? Me. Of course I loan her the money and then 6 months later I get notified at work that all federal employees are getting furloughed 2 days a pay period for the rest of the fiscal year. Once it hit the news I had a ton of friends call and send me messages to make sure we were going to be ok. (DH and I are both federal employees). Did my mom ever call and make sure we were ok? Even offer to send a little bit of the money back that I had loaned her? Nope. Ive invited her to event after event, (baby shower, holidays, daughters first birthday, my older daughters high school graduation) and she always has one excuse after another why she cant come. 

Whatever, I gave up caring. Do I wish she didnt suck? Of course, but I cant dwell on the fact that she has no interest in being a grandparent to my children (or my sisters, for the most part). The way I see it, its her loss. It isnt healthy to stew on these things and let them get to you. So that is why I made the decision to stop trying. Now if she was to call me tomorrow and ask how things are going, I would not have a problem talking to her, but I am not putting myself out there anymore. And I am much happier for it! My DH doesnt agree.he thinks I should call her weekly, blah, blah, blah. No thanks! So I understand that he is concerned that Im being too quick to write his mom off, but that isnt it. I just dont want her here when the baby is born. We are going to Idaho for Christmas, she can see the baby then.when my boobs and vagina dont hurt anymore and I can drink a glass of wine and eat Christmas cookies to help deal with her! :rofl:

My posts have been way too long lately....y'all are going to have to start charging me! :winkwink:


----------



## Sis4Us

Still waiting for AF I think the P has delayed things :shrug:

Vjean I feel for U it's hard to be in that spot DH talks all the time about his mom retiring here ummmm what?? I can't imagine being PG and dealing w that I hope u guys come to an understanding!! :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

vjean - Your posts are NOT too long. That's what we're here for. I'm so sorry for the family stress that you're dealing with. Regarding your mother, I think you need to do what makes you happy and only you know what that is. It sounds like you have found that balance and I think it's amazing that you're still there for your family, even after how you've been treated. My BIL has a similar situation going with his parents. He hasn't spoken to his mother in years and basically has no relationship with his father. He has tried to pursue a relationship but it just ends up causing hurt and frustration.

As far as your MIL, I think you should just keep on your DH about her staying with you. Just because you don't want someone in your house for 2 weeks doesn't mean that you can't have a relationship with them! He needs to explain that you need time to bond with your baby and time to relax and heal in privacy.

Hugs to you. :hugs:

Sis - Grrrr. Darn P is SOOO annoying!! I'm still waiting to O over here. Nada on my OPKs - no flashing smiley's or nuthin.


----------



## terripeachy

VJean-I think you're doing the right thing with your mom. People who are one way will never change. And..if she's not bothering you with her nonsense, she'll find someone else, so don't stand for it. As far as your MIL, that's really a tough situation. I already know that my crazy MIL will have to come live with us someday. I'm just hoping that it's a long time from now. Hopefully you guys will come to a resolution you both can live with.

I got my meds in the mail yesterday. I did get a $500 rebate from the Gonal F people, so that will help a smidge. I'm seriously buckling down in October and beyond. 

I'm not going to be able to get the plant in time (I'm going to get a perennial that blooms in the fall every year), so I'll stop by my friends' house tomorrow after work and give a card, and offer to run to the store and get food if they like. that's the least I can do. And..I'm not sure if people have been going by there at all, so it's a nice gesture. I gave some of my cornbread to my 69 yo coworker and he ate it cold. Now I'm wondering if he even uses a microwave! :wacko: hee hee. I'm on a "being helpful/thoughtful" and spending time with friends kick lately.

Have a great day everyone. Just trying to get over this cold and get some rest.


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all! :hi:

I can't even remember when I posted on here last. After moving into the new house almost 3 weeks ago, we finally have internet! I need to go to work soon, but will catch up more later. 

terri- that's so sad. One of my friend's sister had a stillborn recently. This is her blog about it- it might give some insight to help with how to help them


Spoiler
https://stillborntheopheliadiaries.blogspot.co.uk/

I'm waiting for AF now. I can't remember if I posted this before, but I finally got a positive OPK (for the first time EVER) with a solid smiley using the CB digis on CD24, so I think I'm 11 or 12 dpo now. I'll test this weekend if she hasn't shown by then. I've had brown spotting since 4dpo, but it's all been light and brown and just when I wipe.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Fezzle! I got really excited that your spoiler was a BFP announcement. BUT..that will be your next post in a few days so I'm happy either way. I will check out your friend's blog today. Thank you. :hugs2:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Just jumping in real quick...Terri, what horrific news. It's almost too painful to think about. I will keep this family in my prayers. Totally unimaginable. Bring food. Comfort food. A pan of lasagna and breadsticks or something to that effect. I know that's more of a southern tradition, but that's what families in the south do when there is a death in the family. So that the grieving family doesn't have to worry about cooking meals. Even in terrible grief, you have to eat at some point and not having to prepare something is a huge help. 

Catch up with everyone later..., I have a ton of pages of posts to catch up on.


----------



## ttcinseattle

VJean, I am so with you on the MIL. 2 weeks is waaaay too long to have to deal with that, and when you're postpartum and exhausted with a new baby it's going to be even worse. Unless DH will be home that whole time (is he taking paternity leave) he shouldn't have any say in it anyways - it's your time! I'd tell him that, and try to get the trip shortened at the very least. Good luck!

Terri, so sorry for your friends and I second the comfort food, and think getting them groceries is also a great idea if they let you.

Wish, thinking of you for tomorrow! Fingers crossed it's no big thing.


----------



## nessaw

Hi girls. Sadly I went to the hospital after 2 days of back ache and brown spotting this morning. Am having a missed miscarriage. Baby still measuring the same as the scan in aug. Medical management starting tom. Can't believe this is happening again.


----------



## Wish4another1

nessaw - awe honey... I am SOO sorry :hugs2: 
totally freaking sucks.... I hate this whole process... I will be covering you in prayer... again I am so sorry...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Neesaw I am so so Sorry HUGE BIG :hugs: to U!!!

I know how u feel 3 in a row is just not fair!! :cry:


----------



## Radkat

Nessaw, I'm so sorry. Please take care of yourself during this time. Big hugs, sweetie.


----------



## Future Mom

So sorry Nessaw!!!! Take Care!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## felcity 45

Neessaw sending big hugs your way :hug::hugs::hugs: x


----------



## Fezzle

Oh neesaw, so sorry :hugs:

Sorry to disappoint, terri! We'll see what happens tomorrow, but I'm not feeling very pregnant (not that I know what it feels like to be pregnant!).


----------



## kfs1

Nessaw - I'm so, so sorry. No words. :( So completely unfair. You're in my prayers and thoughts. Stay strong. :hugs:

Wish - You're in my prayers today, too. Hope everything goes well today.


----------



## terripeachy

nessaw-Oh no...:cry: I am truly so sorry. Everything seemed to be going so well. Please take care of yourself and let us know how you're doing. :hugs: :flower:

Wish-Keeping you in my prayers today too. <3


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish and Neesaw Thinking of u both today!! :hugs:

AFM the :witch: flew in last nite finally!!! 

We r rained in Again todayso hopefully I will get these mums done today!! Also we r having a community Garage Sale Sat so I gotta get stuff together for that!! 
Happy Friday Everyone!!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Nessaw ~ :hugs: I am so so so sorry hun. :cry:

Wish ~ Good luck today! I hope it turns out to be nothing. :hugs:

Terri ~ So sorry about your friends. How terribly sad. :cry:

I'll be keeping all three of you (and friends) in my prayers.

Vjean ~ So sorry you are having to deal with more MIL woes. And sorry to hear the story about your mom not showing kindness and consideration in return. :hugs:


----------



## Driving280

Nessaw, I am so sorry. Take care of yourself. *hug*


----------



## Katie Potatie

Neesaw--Absolutely shocked and saddened to hear your news. I'm just so terribly sorry. It's not fair. It's not a huge consolation, but just know we are all thinking of you. So sorry. <3


----------



## Wish4another1

quickie update from me:

I do have something there but the radiologist does not think it is anything to worry about (after more pictures and a sonogram)- he wants me to do another mammogram in 6 months to be sure!!!

Wooo hoooo!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee:

i told the DH to save some energy cause we need to :sex: tonight!!! 

I am on CD13 and temp was still down this am... pretty sure something is going on because the ovaries are making themselves known... 
How can a girl keep from getting my hopes up with all this going on???!!!I have NEVER O'd this late in my cycle - FX and HOH I am releasing a healthy egg!!! 

Happy Friday everyone!!! :hugs: thanks again for all your kind words, thoughts and prayers!!

Nessaw - you are on my heart lady :hugs2:


----------



## nessaw

Glad it was good news wish. Get bding!!


----------



## moni77

So sorry Ness!! I can't even imagine. I hope you get some answers soon.

Wish - glad it worked out today!! Have fun tonight!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Whew, Wish! Glad you got good news. :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Btw ladies, i'm kind of skimming through the posts as I can, but I'm still up to my eyeballs in September madness. 

It is my daughter's, husband's, MIL's, step-son's, and daughter-in-law's birthdays this month! And it's also the latter two's anniversary, PLUS they just had their first child this month. Oh and it's my best friend's anniversary and my other good friend's son's birthday. I mean, I lose my mind in September!! But it's coming to a close soon and I can breathe again in October!


----------



## Driving280

Wish, good news! Also don't worry about the late O! I conceived this one on CD 19 after expecting O from CD 13 and being totally tired of BD! In the beginning I had to explain the the obgyn at least twice that yes, my last menstrual period was on that date, but I am actually due 5 days later than your little wheely thing tells you because I tracked my O. Finally he just put the due date I told him in his computer (it matched the measurements too, of course) and that was that.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-I'm so glad that everything was ok. Have a fun night! Get your groove on, girlfriend! hee hee.

Katie-You are busy in September. Wow...We'll be here in October. No worries.

nessaw-Still thinking and praying for you.

I ended up going to my motorcycle friend's perennial farm today and I picked out four different flowers that are fall blooming for my ex and his wife. They loved them. Of course, they joked about having me plant them tomorrow, and I said I would, but then they said they would do it. The wife is SO sad, of course, but she had on a brave face while I was there (for 2 hours!). They have a three year old, and he is their bright light right now. I asked if they wanted me to run and get dinner while I was there, but she said her teacher friends were supposed to be stopping by. Luckily they did stop by. They brought TONS of food and money so I was in the clear with my plants. She said that one of the worst parts is that she went through all the morning sickness, she looks huge, and she doesn't have the "prize" that's worth it all in the end. She finally packed up the baby's pack and play, because it just made her cry every morning. I think they are going to do an open house/wake type thing for a funeral because she doesn't think she could sit or stand for the several hours that a funeral would be. I don't blame her. She DID have a c-section last time but I guess her doctor advised that if she wanted to try vaginally she could, and that's what she did, and that was the problem. She thinks that the scar tissue from her previous c-section was affecting her uterus and placenta (?), and when she was pushing, she thinks she felt it rupture. So...the baby did get delivered by c-section, but he wasn't breathing on his own when he was born. They got his heart beating with medicine, and then he went on life support for three days, but I guess they ended up taking him off and he stayed alive for another 20 minutes. So incredibly sad.


----------



## nessaw

Terri that's such an awfully sad story. Sending love to your friend.x


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I forgot to say sorry that the witch finally arrived. I guess you were kind of just waiting for her this month but it's still sucky. Hope you can finish your mums/gaters. :hugs: Love ya!

Driving-Yes, your story was a great one...you were so doubtful, and it ended up being a good one. Hip hip hooray!


----------



## kfs1

Wish - yay! :happydance: :happydance: So happy you got good news. And I hope you got in a good BD session!

Terri - Hope you make it through your month of madness!

Sis - sorry that the evil witch showed. :hugs:

Terri - that's so completely awful about your friend, especially since she's feeling like the baby would have been ok if she had just gotten a c-section. There's going to be so much guilt there and it will be such a long healing process. Ugh. I'm sure they really appreciated your visit. 

Hi everyone else! Got my crosshairs but it's a dotted line since I never got a positive opk. Oh well - we tried to time things well. Let's hope something happens.


----------



## terripeachy

She didn't say that she thinks it would have been ok if she had gotten a c-section. She didn't say anything about doing anything different, but I think that had she not been pushing, and they took the baby out, all would have been fine, but again, you never know, and you can't change anything at this point, so why bother with the doubts and questions. It's tough no matter what. Yeah, I see those crosshairs..we'll take the dotted line and continue watching your progress. 

Today's funny-My alarm went off, and I didn't understand why it was going off so soon (I guess I was tired), and then I couldn't find my thermometer. I was fumbling around. I'm so out of temping practice. Finally I took my temp and recorded it and went back to sleep. *sigh* I'll get back into the swing of things here shortly. THEN, my brother called me. Why are you calling me at 8am on a Saturday when I'm pretending to sleep in?! hee hee.


----------



## nessaw

Well I passed the baby this morning with comparative ease (to my other mcs). Have taken it to the hospital for testing. Hopefully we'll get some answers. Thanks for your support. X


----------



## Future Mom

:hugs::hugs::hugs: for Nessaw. I'm glad it passed quickly and easily, and I hope that you get some answers soon so you can start TTC again soon! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh nessaw-so so sorry. Not to be morbid or gross, but what do you put it in to take it to the hospital? Do you go to the emergency room for that? I wish you didn't have to go through this again. :hugs:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Wish ~ I'm so glad you got good news yesterday. :happydance:

Had my follie scan today. A 16 mm on the right, and a 12 on the left. And a bunch of really small ones. I go back on Monday for a follow up scan to see if they are the right size at that point. Hopefully they will both be mature by then, and we'll get a shot at twinners. :baby: :baby: Both sides, I've been feeling ovary pain a lot today since the scan, so hopefully they are both growing to maturity!


----------



## nessaw

Terri the nurse gave us bedpans and sample pots. Took it to the Early Pregnancy Unit and they send it to a lab. Not a pleasant thing to do but necessary.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh ok..yeah, I can imagine it's not pleasant at all, but at least you have an appropriate container and a place to go where people don't have to look at you like you're crazy. I wouldn't think that the ER would be the place to go and wait. thanks.

Momof3-Let's hope twins are on the way! You should be triggering in the next few days, huh? Woop woop!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry I've been MIA....yesterday was crazy I bought stuff but didn't sell anything :( but I have new lawn furniture so now we just need to get a fire pit and we r ready for cooler nites ;)

Had a house full last nite for BarBQ and a friend of a friend wants my old washer and dryer so all wasn't a loss!! :)

Almost done w the mums just have to put the top and bottom together!! Now we r making float signs for the parade Tom so this week will be crazy busy since they will need stuff done almost everyday of the week homecoming week is very very crazy but it will be fun!! I'm kinda glad it's early this year usually it's in Oct when I have Halloween and Anniversary to deal w so I'm glad it will be outta the way!! Oct- new Years I'm crazy busy usually ;)

Also Terri looks like Abby is coming home my Sis called and asked me to get her I'm waiting for Guardanship papers !!! Will have a Lil girl in my house she's 2 almost 3 and my mom said she's not going back if she comes that she will make sure of that!! :thumbup:

Neesaw so sorry u had to go thru that Again I'm glad it was as good as it could be!! I wish they did the testing here when passed naturally they don't I asked!! :(
Take care lady!! :hugs:

AFM my cycle was horrible Fri tMI I was bleeding so much I couldn't keep up which is very strange for me but it's lite now so hopefully everything is gone and I'm ready to move on to OCT!!! :)

I love OCT it's my fav month of the year but it's goin to be hard this year since I was dues 10/23 and my FB Group will have lots of babies that month since we where all due pretty close :(
Hope Halloween will keep me busy


----------



## garfie

Just popping in ladies :hugs: to you all - so nice to see lots of those tickers as I skim over:happydance:

Nessaw - I'm so sorry hun - life is just so [email protected]@@ at times - no words just BIG :hugs: been there to many times:cry: so sending you healing vibes:hugs:

Terri - So sad about your friend :cry:

Not a lot happening with me - hubby still not been to dr's to enquire about the snip - so as far as I'm concerned we are still trying :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-oh wow! I'm so happy that Abby is coming to stay with you. She'll have a much better home and you get your girl!! Don't feel bad about your FB friends because you'll have a baby too, just an older one! I know you wanted your own at this time, but it's not a bad thing that Abby is coming. Show her off!! When are you supposed to get the papers? Soon or like, by the end of the year? I'm really happy for you. 

Time to see how this increased med potion is working for me. I hope my follies are growing steadily!


----------



## kfs1

Momof3 - Sounds very promising for you this month. Let's hope for twins! :) :twingirls: :twinboys: :oneofeach:

Terri - Yahoo. Can't wait to hear how your appt. went.

Sis - Aww. I hope you make it through October OK. :hugs: I love the fall, too. The weather's been up and down here - hot then cool again. Hoping it cools down for good soon.

Nessaw - Again, I'm so sorry but I'm happy that you are able to get some testing done. I hope they find something obvious so they can treat the issue and you can get your sticky bean. :hugs:

:hi: Garfie!


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri my sis is so wishy washy I'm not holding my breath yet we started the process a week ago!! She has to get an ID so she can fly here. I want to get all the papers done in TX so if she goes back to PA she will have to deal w TX law to get her back!! 

Hope u get a good count today!!

GL momof3!!

Happy Monday all!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Happy Monday Morning Ladies!! :flower:

Garfie - HOH for you until the clippers come!!! Here's to hoping he is too :argh: of the procedure to do it!!! :haha:

Terri - Hoping your scan and ultrasound went wonderful today and there are lots of follies gearing up to give up their precious cargo!! :hugs2:

Sis - I hope you can get the paperwork squared away and get that precious girl back to your home!!! My BIL has 5 kids and I always wonder if we will end up with one or two... they are just not the most stable folks... and it is cooling off here - My daughter had her first "bon-fire" in the back yard Saturday night with 11 of her closest friends...
:haha:

Momof3 - OOOOO I am so excited for you!!!! FX FX FX!!!! hope your scan today tells you lots of good things!!!

kfs :hi: twinnie... glad your weekend went well - (i think you put that on another thread but I get them mixed up!!) love the apple picking ... I feel fall in the air now... love it...

Nessaw - I am glad you got to turn your little bean in so you can figure out what is happening... its sucks having to do it but the information gained will be life changing for you and the DH... :hugs2:

:howdy: to the rest of you ladies...

AFM: cross hairs this morning... I was in so much pain Friday night... I was doubled over could barely walk... but of course I got the :sex: in... :haha: 
defintely strong ovulation with this clomid... I have only O'd one other time on CD 13... FF has my testing date as my youngest daughter's birthday... I don't think I will be able to wait that long... but how cool would it be to get a :bfp: on her birthday (me and DH will be traveling to Canada that day)
Happy Monday everyone - hope you have a great week!!:hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-Great news about your Clomid working and the testing date as your DD's bdday. Yay!! It would be so fabulous if all it took was a little Clomid.

kfs1-How are you doing? How was your fun beer and apple weekend?

garfie-Hey there! I'm with you. If your husband doesn't want to get the snip you're still in! :wohoo:

AFM-I have ten baby follies right now. Five on each side. Last time I believe I started with ten as well, so I'm hoping a few more show up or are hiding in the background. My increased meds have been giving me a little headache, but nothing too unbearable. Candy works well to ease the pain.


----------



## VJean

Sis, thats great news about Abby! I know you are trying not to get your hopes up, but I'll keep my fx'd that it all works out! Hope the :witch: is on her wait out the door, so we can start stalking your chart for O!

Terri, Yay for 10! It's a good start! Sorry about the headache, but I am very jealous of your candy! Your visit with your ex and his wife seemed to go as well as can be expected. I hope they enjoy the thoughtfulness of your flowers!

Wish! Yay!!:happydance: Good job sucking up the pain and getting the job done! 

Nessaw, you are probably tired of hearding how sorry we all are for you, but we truly are. It just isn't fair, and it sucks! I hope you are able to get some answers. 

Mo3G, Hope your scan goes well today! 

:hi: to everyone else! Happy Monday!


----------



## Radkat

Nessaw - I'm glad you can get testing done for the baby. I hope that sheds some light and helps you on your journey. :hugs:

Wish - Yay for a good breast scan. And big yay for a great O, great BD timing and a lovely looking chart! :thumbup:

Terri - I'm glad you got to visit your friends. So many people shy away from people when something bad happens because they don't know what to say, but of course, it doesn't matter if you say the perfectly right thing, it's nice to know that you are being thought of. I think the plants were perfect. Sound like your meds are gearing you up for lots of follies. I look forward to the next scan.

Katie - Whew! You are busy in September. Stop by when you get a minute. 

Sis - I think it's great that you can help our your sis. Sounds like your home will be much better for your niece. I hope all the paperwork works out.

Kfs - Yay for crosshairs. No worries about them being dotted. That's just FF fighting with itself. 

Momof3 - Sounds like you have some nice follies waiting!

Garfie - Definitely sounds like you're still trying to me!

Vjean - Just a thought on a GD sweets craving... Are you OK with stevia? I would make peanut butter balls by mixing peanut or almond butter with almond flour (ground almonds) with a packet of stevia, then melt some 88% chocolate (the super dark kind, has pretty much zero sugar in it, but if you don't think that will work you can do cocoa powder, stevia and coconut oil. It doesn't have quite the same texture, but the taste is the same) and put a bit on top. Kinda like a peanut butter cup. Helped me. 

I've got my 20 week scan on Thursday (a few days early). Excited to see Penguin again.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay for lots of Follies Terri I kinda miss the scans B4 I like to now what I'm working w maybe I can convince DH to try a few more IUIs so I have a chance for my twins ;)

Radkat cant wait to see pics 

Yes I think Abigail will fit in here just fine I just wish my sis would have let her stay when she was one she would probably have saved her from seeing a ton of BS over the years :nope:
We will see ehat hapoens like I said she probably will change her mind :nope:

Either way we r still TTC DH is still taking his vitamins I think he wants a baby more now than ever I guess cuz it actually happened w out help last time :shrug:
I'm not arguing I'm just walking and trying to make my body a temple ;)

Well I gotta run to the parade last year of pics since my DS1 is a senior wow a baby and a college kid wow I must be crazy :haha:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

nessaw ~ My heart is still breaking for you. More :hugs: for you!

Sis ~ I sure hope everything works out for you with Abby! FX that it all goes smoothly for you and she can be in your home ASAP. :flower:

garfie ~ I agree, as long as he hasn't had the snip, it's still possible! :thumbup:

Wish ~ Yay for cross hairs and strong O. :thumbup: FX that this will be your month!

Terri ~ I hope all 10 of those follies end up producing lots of great eggs for you! Sending growing vibes your way. :flower:

Radkat ~ Good luck at your 20 week scan! Seeing the baby is always so fun. Are you wanting to know gender, or waiting for a surprise?

AFM ~ I ended up not having my scan today. Had my IUI instead. I ended up having an LH surge on my own Sunday morning. They gave me instructions on Saturday to still test LH, and if pos on Sunday, call as soon as I could so I'd catch the nurse on call in the am. Once I got to talk to her yesterday, she said to trigger as soon as I could, and my scan appt was changed to an IUI. So, the IUI is now done, and I wait until October 6th to test. I asked the nurse I got today about the 12 mm follie, and if there was a chance an egg came from that one too. She said there's a chance it got to 15 by today. They said the 15 mm's can produce eggs, they just aren't as mature as a 20 or so. But since the right side had the bigger 16 mm on Sat, they had me lean to the right this time afterwards.


----------



## terripeachy

Momof3-Well, that's a surprise, but a good one! good thing your DH was around to give his sample. Phew! Now..10/06, we'll be waiting to hear your results. fxfx :dust:

Radkat-Thanks. :hugs: Hope you're doing well.

VJean-Sorry to talk about candy. You have one more month and you can eat all you want!! I'm super eager for the next few days. Everyone else's updates are keeping me excited. :) My retrieval is supposed to be around 9/30-10/03. I'm hoping for earlier in the week. I have a dentist's appointment on 10/02, and I'd rather let the hygienist know that I'm kind of waiting for an update rather than telling her that I had X fertilized or X transferred. Maybe she'll be pregnant and I won't have to worry about telling her anything and she can talk and I can just sit there with my mouth open. :haha: I hope she is...she deserves to get pregnant before me.


----------



## kfs1

Wish - Twinnie!!! Yay for crosshairs. :happydance: Your temps are looking good lady! That would be SO amazing if you got your BFP on your daughter's bday! Are you going to Canada for work or for fun?

Terri - I'm starting to get really excited for you again. ER will be here before you know it! :happydance:

Vjean - Aww - you poor thing. You'll be able to indulge in TONS of candy soon enough. :) Any progress with the MIL situation?

Rad - Can't wait to hear how your scan goes. Pics please!

Garfie - It ain't over until the snip! Keep on it! :sex:

Sis - How was the parade? Glad to hear that your DH has been taking his vitamins and he's on board now! That makes things much easier. My DH has been great about his vitamins, too.

Momof3 - Wow. I'm happy that you were able to catch the surge and get that IUI done! And now we wait (the worst part). :coffee:

My temps are looking preeettty boring this month. BUT I did find out that my DHs insurance covers IVF and I think we'll have coverage sooner than I thought. So, if things don't work out, I could possibly move forward in November/December. :)


----------



## moni77

Yay Kfs!!

Heart beat today was 172!


----------



## Wish4another1

KFS- YAY TWINNIE!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy:
that is so awesome that you get IVF covered under the hubbies insurance!!!! that is so cool that within 6 months you are gonna have your :bfp: !!!!! I'm believing!!!!

EDIT - Kfs I forgot to answer your question - My DH and I are headed to Canada for a hunting trip for my hubbies 40th birthday (October 4th) he is hunting Bear, Caribou and Moose... we are driving (3 days each way) and will be gone from 1-14 October.... I would say fun - but its a lot of work to take the DH ANYWHERE :rofl:

moni - that is so awesome about your heartbeat!!! it jumped up there very nicely!!! so how long do you get scans every week??? how you feeling? any MS?

Terri - here's hoping your hygeniest is already PG!!! well if you have your retrieval on October 3rd - that is DD2 birthday!!! wooo hooo might be an exciting day this year!!! FX FX hope the shots are too bad and you increased meds aren't causing issues for you!! :hugs:

Momof3 - wow chango for you!!! I agree with Terri good thing DH was around for his donation!!! now the TWW.... here's hoping its good to you!! FXFX!!

Sis - I hear you about doing all the senior stuff - my DD2 is a senior this year too and we are planning her graduation party already!! already got the DJ lined up!!! :bunny: (my dancing smiley)

AFM: 4DPO... :coffee: nothing going on... Made stuffed peppers last night - YUMMMM.... volleyball game tonight - I am working concessions!!! popcorn = :toothpick: 
the weather here is absolutely awesome sunshiney all day and 70s...
got an email today from a coworker with her 8 week ultrasound picture attached... yay... I am happy for her and asked her to deliver on my birthday - didn't think that was too much to ask :haha:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi Ladies, Catching up where I can

*Neesaw*Still thinking of you and hoping you are holding up. I agree with the other ladies that its a heartbreaking thing to have to do, but hopefully, having the doctors test the baby will bring you some answers. Ive said it before, but you are a very strong lady. :hugs:

*Garfie*Glad to see you pop in. We miss you around here! Like I said, if your naughty bits are coming into contact with one another and no protection, you are still in this game. 

*Terri*I love that your IVF is cycling around again so quickly. And 10 is still a great number even if others dont show upIve seen ladies doing IVF who are only getting a few follies even after all the stims. Wait, whats going on with your dental hygienist? I must have missed her fertility story? And you truly are an angel with the co-worker's Birthday and the ex and his wife's tragic loss. Karma will pay you back ten-fold!

*Sis*I must have missed something because I didnt know there was even talk of you getting your niece. What wonderful, exciting news! I sure hope it works out. And I forgot to tell you that those mums and garters you made were amazing! Id never heard of that tradition either. Ill have to ask my hubby if he heard of it because he lived in TX for a long time. And just throwing it out there, I got pregnant again my second cycle after the m/c so Im holding out hope for you this next cycle.

*Mom*Good luck on this IUI! Glad you caught the LH surge! I think its interesting that your clinic has you lean on the side of the dominant follie. Never heard that before from other ladies doing IUI but there must be something to it!

*Wish*Oooh, everything sounds really good with a nice, strong ovulation this time. Did you get a good amount of bedding in this cycle? And have a fun trip to Canada! Btw, That popcorn picking teeth smiley had me rolling! :rofl:

*VJean*What a hot mess with the MIL situation! Well, I guess if she does end up being there for 2 weeks, you can endure anything for a brief period of time, even a MIL. Thats so good that you can reuse some baby items, but what a drama with the co-sleeper. I kind of understand not wanting a replacement brand. I had the BEST bassinet that pulled right up to the side of our bed so it was basically like co-sleeping because it was at the same level as our mattress, and I donated it to a women/childrens shelter after my daughter got too big for it. That was a nice, feel-good thing to dobut how was I to know that NOW its terribly hard to find and much more expensive?! I probably wouldnt have been so philanthropic had I known. :haha:

*Driving*Super news about the complete amnio results.I think I already said that, but its worth repeating! 

*Smiles*I had Baby Blues with my daughter, too. They suck. Its like your rational mind knows its due to the hormones but you cant control your emotional mind to sync up with reality. I used to stand in the kitchen cleaning baby bottles, staring at the back of my husbands head who was sitting on the couch watching sports, weeping because I thought he didnt love the baby. I knew it wasnt true but you cant stop the emotions from flowing out everywhere. I mean stupid stuff just sets you in a tizzy. Hang in there lady, this too shall pass. Hope you and Mia are doing well. <3

*Radkat*20 week scan already coming up! It seems like your pregnancy is flying by so quickly. And Penguin will likely no longer be a penguin any more, as you know. Post pics when you can and tell us the new nickname. 

*Mischief*Woohoo! All those numbers sound great. I can understand why you are feeling hopeful for this IUI. Glad you checked back in!

*Kfs1*I cant find anything about beer and apples? Must be on another thread? Im glad that your insurance is going to code DH surgery under non-fertility. And WOW on DHs insurance covering IVF. That is so rare, it seems. Im sure you guys still have out of pocket costs but nothing compared to paying for everything on your own. What a huge relief and happy, happy news!

*Moni*Just more happy news coming from your end! Thats a nice, strong heartbeat! I dont think I ever got a reading that high with the millions of times I went into the doctor during first trimester. Im just so tickled for you. You had all that waiting and waiting for IVF and getting past cysts and such, and here you are. So awesome!

*AFM*Daughters 5th Birthday party is over and it went well. We had over 20 kids and lots of parents so it was crazy, but so fun. And all the Pinterest projects were a hit! Of course, as soon my body was able to relax and breathe after the party, is when I got sick. Ive got a nice cold going, but Im SO thankful it didnt come on before her party, when I had tons of stuff to do. Ill post some pics later when I get my shiz together! I just have to get through my husbands birthday this weekend and Im DONE with September madness! 

Otherwise, pregnancy is finally consistently going smoothly, fingers crossed it continues this way. Every week I exhale a little deeper knowing that Cody's chances of survival increase should I go into preterm labor, etc. Hes a wiggly worm so I feel him moving around often and thats definitely reassuring. I dont have to use my fetal heart doppler anymore but I keep it just in case I get a scare with not feeling him move. I still highly recommend it for early pregnancy if you are a worry-wart like I was and hate to wait it out between doctors appointments to make sure the baby is okay. 

My current heartburn, swollen feet and moments of squirting pee on myself when the baby presses on my bladder arent exactly fun, but Im so grateful for this child, so I dont complain. Although my lady parts are unhappy that maxi pads have made a reappearence in their territory due to the pee-thing, but there's no choice. I can't just walk about peeing myself through my pants! Oh and Im very much enjoying sex again.just thought you all would like to know that! We didnt do the deed through the whole first trimester (and into the second) due to the spotting and cramps, but now that everything has settled down and Im getting my libido back, I forgot how much I truly enjoy it. So there you have it! Thats probably more than you needed to know from me for now.:haha:


----------



## moni77

Wish - I will have scans the next 2 Tuesdays - next Tues is my last appointment with the RE and the Tuesday after that will be my initial appointment with the reg OB. I'm sure it will calm down after that!

Terri - 10 is a great number - I had 10...

Katie - glad all is smooth and that the sex is great! :blush: I've been very cautious with BDing... it will be nice to have my regular libido back.


----------



## Future Mom

Moni - my 7 week heart beat was 176 bpm, almost the same as yours!!!! :happydance:

KFS - good luck on IVF, that's so exciting!!!!

Wish - where in Canada? I'm close to Toronto :thumbup:

Mom and Mischief - good luck on IUI!!!

Katie - when did you start feeling movement? I can't wait!!! :happydance: And what is up with the squirting pee? Is that a thing? :shrug: When did that start?

AFM we went for the 12 week scan today!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Here are the measurements: 82.7 mm crown to rump, 24.2 mm bi-parietal diameter, 1.9 mm nuchal translucency. So I THINK that means that baby is measuring around 14 weeks? :shrug::shrug::shrug: We got our first photo shoot too! :happydance: OH thinks it's definitely a boy, but I don't think it's even possible to see that yet :haha:


----------



## moni77

Glad to hear Future Mom - I was starting to think that maybe it was too high!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi FutureMom! Are you going to post an ultrasound pic? Did they tell you that baby is measuring more like 14 weeks or did you research that based on measurements? I started feeling movement way early but maybe because I knew more of what it felt like from having my daughter. At 12 weeks, I was feeling a heaviness in localized areas of my tummy that would sometimes be a rolling sensation....like if someone took a round, smooth stone and gently pressed it against your uterus from the inside. That kind of rolling pressure, I guess. But definately by 15 weeks I was feeling more activity. It truly is the best part of pregnancy!

Now the peeing, well, that started around 18 weeks or so. At first I thought it was just an overage of pregnancy discharge until I realized....it wasn't. Gulp! But I think this is due to it being a second baby and having weaker muscles, than it being a normal thing for most women. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Happy HUMPday ladies!!!

Well I'm all done w the girls Mums but now theBand director wants me todo 2 for the band so I will be Super busy the next few days trying to get it done!!! :nope:

Moni great <3 beat I say girl u too Future mom!! ;)

Gotta get the LO up for school :hi: to everyone!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-I can't believe your chart. Isn't it crazy what a pill for 5 days can do? I'm super excited for you this cycle. I'm sure you've said it a million times, but when do you leave for your trip north? Don't forget to get your books on cd!

Futuremom-Ahem..are you going to SHARE this fab photo with us? I would love to see it. Glad all is well!

Katie-You always have me cracking up. :rofl: Sorry you're squirting pee all over the place, but luckily we have pantiliners/pads that you can use so you're not an embarrassing mess. We can't have that going on. And glad you're getting your party on now that you're feeling better too. That made me smile. Oh, so the hygienist story was that she is the one who told me about Shady Grove Fertility Center. She has been trying for several years now, I believe, without success. So I would hate to show up there pregnant next week (which obviously isn't going to happen), and she's not. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that she has a little bump when I get there next week.

My big news is that after I dropped a ton on IVF, I went on a spending binge and I decided to get season tickets to the Orioles for next year AND we're going to the playoffs!!! I really wish I had been at the game last Tuesday when we clinched the division, but alas, I was watching from home and getting so pumped up that I just had to do it. I "asked" hubs if I should do it and he was like 'you're buying one ticket?' He is so dense sometimes. I told him that if he didn't want to go, I could easily find someone, but I think he's going to go with me. Who cares what he does. I"M GOING!!! hee hee. I also mentioned opening day tix, and if I had two, he could come along and he likes opening day, so he agreed to get two tickets. Anyway, I have to choose my seat tomorrow at 10a, and now this whole process is consuming me. I am just PRAYING that this cycle works out where I can go to the game(s) and have a fun time and not be a hot, bloated mess. hee hee. 

As far as fertility is concerned, my doctor did my u/s this morning and it's official. He is not a morning person. He said that he thought I was really fun (I am, was my response!), and then he said 'I'm just going to do a quick check, not look at all your follies.' I was like 'ok.' So, he went really fast, and I couldn't see how big they were, but I think he clicked about 7 times. From my brief glance at the screen, it looked like they were about 10mm, but I'm really not sure. My lining is thickening (it was t 5.1). They will call me this afternoon regarding my meds. I'm thinking that the retrieval will be prior to the games, and during the games I'll just be waiting for blastocyst stage. Per-fect. :happydance:

Hi to all the moms and everyone else!


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - first off I AM SO JEALOUS :mrgreen:!!!!!!!!!!!!! season tickets AND playoff tickets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :saywhat:
I would love to get season tickets - our closest stadium is Busch Stadium in St Louis - and my DH is a diehard Cardinal fan - me eh...take em or leave em - I do love Yadier Molina - but its just not the same with Pujols gone... he was electric!!! 
and it sounds like your follies are doing just what I demanded of them - grow grow grow - we need frosties for the siblings!!! :haha:

and we are leaving on 1 October but DH sprang a surprise we have to stop by his counsins on the way - :saywhat: not on the way at all... :growlmad: 
we will be back 14 October (its volleyball senior night)

Sis - good luck getting all those fabulous mums done!!! please send some kinda of creativity up here to Illinios!!!:haha:

katie - love love your posts... sorry about the squirting... and YAY for :sex: being good and back on the calendar!!!! and you are naming him Cody??? i totally missed that before... LOVE!!! my best friend in high school name her son Cody - he is a marine now!!! :thumbup:

future - PICTURE PLEASE - we need ultrasound porn too!!! geez!!! :haha:

:hi: to the rest of you ladies!!!

AFM: tomorrow I have my first EVER progesterone check!!!!!!!!I am excited to hear the number and hoping its normal and ladies I am not ashamed to admit that I have been putting on steroid cream everyday and i don't have POISON IVY!!!:finger: (and no spotting yet - knocking on wood here!!) hope I don't jinx myself
however... I am an angry lady today ??? I mean more than usual - I am assuming this is clomid related... still feelings ovary niggles.. again I am sure clomid related...
I feel good - hopeful... trying not to yell at everyone!!!:haha:


----------



## Driving280

Hi everyone!!

Terri - 10 follies is excellent. I have a good feeling about this cycle for you. And tix sound great - it is so easy to let this process become overwhelming and forget about all the other fun stuff you should do! 

Katie, ha, I know all about leaking.  It took me like a year after birth to be able to run again without wearing a heavy pad and still don't enjoy impact exercise as much any more. But right now, coughing and sneezing is dangerous. 

Futuremom, wonderful results :)

Nothing much new here, except having annoying back/pelvic pain that comes and goes. Which means that instead of taking my brisk walks, I eat. Has been better this week, so goal is not to gain any weight.


----------



## kfs1

Twinnie - Your chart's looking gooooodd! Wow. Driving 3 days each way to Canada, huh? And now you have to swing by your DH's cousin?!?!?1 I hope you can stop in some fun places along the way. Sounds amazing to have a two-week vacation!! Oh, and I totally had anger issues when I was on clomid. One night, I literally hid in our bedroom because I felt like I wanted to rip my DHs head off for absolutely no reason at all. At least I knew I was being irrational, right?

Katie - Glad to hear that your daughter's party was a success. And I'm so happy that the pregnancy is moving along smoothly. I did laugh a little at your "squirting pee' comment. :haha: Man, the things us women have to go through! Oh, and I also don't think I knew that you were naming your little one Cody. Awww - so adorable!!

Future Mom - Congrats on the great appointment! I have no idea what those measurements mean but I'm happy that things are looking good! :happydance: How are you feeling?

Sis - Hope you're not too busy running around over there. :hi:

Terri - That's great that you got so many tickets to the O's. I can't IMAGINE how pumped your whole city must be. Good for you for going on a spending binge - you deserve it!

Driving - Sorry that you're having pains. :( Hope they go away soon so you can get back to taking those walks.


----------



## ERosePW

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been checking in, but I've really missed you girls. I've mostly just been posting in my IVF thread, as I was on three threads before, and it just got to be too much. Anyway, wanted to read up on you ladies today.

*Driving*, sorry about your pains. :( But hey, eat away! This is the time when its fully justified. ;) Glad to see everything else seems to going well!!

*Wish*, I'm so excited that you got clomid!! Honestly, sometimes thats all it takes! GL with your P test. Knowledge is power, so if you're good, then great... if you're low, then you take a supplement. I'm super happy to see you so excited about continuing your journey!!

Hi *FutureMom*, I'm with everyone else... would love to see an u/s pic! I'm so happy that your appt went so well today! Sounds like everything is moving along great!

*katie*, your posts are so honest and funny, I love it! Sorry for the peeing, but it's ALL worth it!! 

*nessaw*, I hated reading your news, and I know there are no words. I really hope they can get you some answers. Our hearts are all with you.

*Vjean*, looks like things are moving along nicely for you as well. Super happy for you! I'm sure you and DH are getting excited.:thumbup:

*Rad*, I hope your scan is great tomorrow, as I'm sure it will be!! 

*Sis*, how exciting that you're getting Abigail! I recall that story, and I know it broke your heart. You will be SO good for her!! I'm also happy to see you still in the TTC game. You've been through a lot too, so hang in there, it's gonna happen for you again!

*Momof3*, how exciting that you had your IUI! FXd that this is it for you!

*Garfie*, so happy to see you still around. So many times we thought we'd lost you. As long as DH isn't snipped, keep it up, girl!!!:winkwink:

*Smiles*, sorry to hear about the baby blues Hun. I'm sure you know that it will pass. I'm happy to see that you and LO are doing well.:flower:

*kfs*, *Terri*, and *Moni*.....Love you girls. :flower: I've kept up with you on my IVF thread, so all updated! And hello to anyone I may have missed!! I hope I caught everyone!

AFM, I had 2 frozen embryos transferred last Thurs. I had to take a whole cycle off after my failed IVF cycle. We did try naturally though, but to no avail of course. So I was excited to get on with my FET this month. My RE and I have very high hopes for this cycle. During my fresh cycle, my E had skyrocketed over 3000, which could've made my lining unreceptive to the embies. We'd never really know for sure, but its quite possible. This cyle, since I didnt have to go thru the stims again, my E was at a nice 300-400 or so. :) Literally 10X lower than my fresh cycle. I felt really good this time around without the ER too. After my ER last time, I remained pretty bloated up until the ET, and still had fluid in my abdomen the day of. So in all, I just feel like my body was more ready this time. I'm nervous... but staying optimistic. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry I didn't Post yesterday ladies I super busy and a Lil upset!! Doesn't Look like DH will make it back for O!! He was suppose to be gone 4 days tops during AF and it's turn into 2 wks or more!! I'm so upset I was really Looking forward to testing in Oct to help me move on from the fact I won't be having a baby in Oct like I should!! :cry:

Sorry to be such a downer I'm just so upset and <3 broken!!

Erose GL can't wait to hear Ur BFP!!

Terri hope u get the transfer b4 the games!!

Wish Ur chart looks Fab!!

:hi: to everyone else!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Are you sure he's not going to be back in time? I'm sorry you're feeling so down. What a bummer. 

I want to have retrieval before the games, not transfer. hee hee. I may want to drink a beer or three, and I don't want to drink during the transfer phase. fxfx..

Wish/kfs1-Your charts do look good. This is getting so exciting!


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - I am hoping that he is wrong and he will be home - any chance you could go to him??? hello midnight road trip???:shrug:

Erose - post post post....

:hi: to everyone 

AFM: test in a couple hours to check my progesterone... and "drum roll" I have an appointment in St Louis with a new FE on OCTOBER 16th!!!!!!!
I am almost sick with nerves... I never expected to get one so quick... I haven't even told DH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Haha, Wish, you are too funny!

Ladies, while my beta isn't until next Tues, I couldn't hold out, so I tested at home today and got a light positive. It's only been seven days since the embryos were put in, so I look at this as a good sign :) The line is light, but its easily visible and came up really fast. I'm excited, and also trying to stay calm since it's so early. Gonna try and get in for a beta sooner. But I feel good about it... just a gut feeling. :winkwink:


----------



## ERosePW

sis, I'm sorry DH may not be back in time for O... how far away is he? Think he could sneak back for a day or two in between??

Wish, let us know how your P test goes! I'm excited that you are doing all this, wuhu! Also, great that you found an RE! Hopefully you wont even need it since you might just get a BFP this cycle. ;)

Terri, I hope your schedule works out for your games! I'm so excited for you.... ET and ER, plus some exciting games! You have a lot of good stuff coming up!:thumbup:

There are indeed some good looking charts on the thread right now. :)


----------



## Radkat

Momof3 - Yay for IUI! I love that they have you lean to the side with biggest follie. Anything helps!

Katie - Good to hear from you! Glad the party went well, sounds like you spent a lot time doing all those decorations! My DD's party is in a few weeks. I'm awful at decorating to the kid will be lucky to get a few balloons. :haha: Sorry about the peeing. The glamorous life of a preggo. Hoo-frickin'-ray for sex being back on the docket! Enjoy it!

Moni - Congrats on a great hb!

Wish - I'm so excited for you and your amazing chart and RE appt. Soooo, when're gonna tell DH? Oh and jealous of your 2 week vacation. Fun! except for the driving out of the way to visit DH's cousin. Are they fun at least? Gonna make you some good food? Hope so.

FutureMom - Yay for the 12 week scan. Seeing the LO is so fun.

Terri - I'm glad you got your tix. It sounds like you're very excited so it's worth it! Hoping the ER timing works out so you have a few drinks to celebrate!

Driving - I'm sorry about your back/pelvic pain. That sucks. Hoping it eases up more. 

ERose - Holy crap! Are you looking at a BFP?!? I did a little bounce up and down in my chair when I read that. I know you're remaining calm. I'll do some excited, freaking out for you. :happydance:

Sis - I'm on the same train of thought as others, how far away is DH? Any chance for a meet up? :sex:

Kfs - Sounds like DH's insurance is great!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I see you on the other thread, but I have now calmed down a smidge, but still doing an excited happy dance for you on the inside!

Wish-I guess you better get telling your DH about your trip to St. Louie on your way home from hunting. After doing all that driving and visiting the cousins, he will have nothing but praise for you and you can spring it on him then. I hope he agrees and goes along with it or I'm really going to run him over with my motorbike! And awesome that you were able to get in to the specialist so soon. 

AFM-Big news from a baseball standpoint. I was able to get tickets to the first and second games of the series. My original email said one or the other, but when i got in the "virtual buying room" I clicked 'add another game' and it let me get tickets. So...I'm thinking of selling one set of tickets to my bestie. Her husband won a lottery to be able to get tickets, but by Saturday (his turn to go in the room), he will probably only be able to get scattered seats of one, and that's no fun. I felt so guilty being able to go to both games. We'll see if they want the tickets. Of course I would love to go to both, but I can share the wealth. She and her family are headed to Toronto tomorrow morning to see the Os final regular season games.


----------



## kfs1

Sis - bummer about your DH being away but like someone said, any chance you could go to him? Could shake things up a bit this month!

Wish - hooorah for a new RE appt! Is the office far away from where you live? I'm still loving your temps but it always feels good to have a plan in place. :)

Terri - happy you got those O's tickets. You're going to have a blast for sure. So much more exciting during playoffs.

Erose - once again, :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:. Beyond thrilled for you. Hope you can get your beta moves up. 

Hey Radkat - how are things going???


----------



## Future Mom

Good luck Erin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## ERosePW

Got in for a beta tomorrow morning, and then will do another on Sunday. So we'll see! The nurse was excited though... she said she expects my beta to be low this early, but not to be discouraged. As long as it doubles on Sunday. Praying, praying, praying.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Erose :yipee: :headspin: FX FX!!!!

No DH is in Ohio a 2day drive but if all goes well today he might be heading home and make it Sunday!! We were suppose to go to the Saints game in Dallas on Sun but he told me to cancel but now maybe we can have a mini Vaca in Dallas ;)
We will see what happens today on the rig!!
Also Im trying to push O back W a Lil P cream it seemed to help a Lil I guess my temp is up not down :shrug:

Terri congrats on the Tix!!

Well Homecomng is almost over and I'm so Happy time to pull out my Halloween Stuff!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Oh cool, Sis, about going to Dallas for the game or for a mini vacation. Either way works for me, and glad DH will be with you, so you just might make it before O time. I'm hopeful.

Have fun getting your Halloween stuff together. What do you guys give out for treats?


----------



## Sis4Us

Pics of the Mums

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_20140926_070315_zpsjeehtlar.jpg

I did hers not his I wish they would've let me do his it's a hot mess!! :haha:

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_Snapchat-20140922053742_zpsdqvcczzw.jpg
My Nieces

The Band Mums
https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_20140925_235604_zps1oahajk6.jpghttps://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_20140925_235541_zps5s2gpnvs.jpg


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies...so I typed out this long reply and addressed everyone ( so I hope) and the damn thing didn't post! So here goes again. Lol

Nessaw...so sorry for your loss and I pray they are able to give you some answers. Big hugs

Terri...so sorry to hear what happened to your friends. I will keep them in prayer. FX for you for this cycle. I think it'll be winner, winner....chicken dinner for you this go around!

Sis...hope all goes well and you're able to get your niece to come live with you especially since it sounds like she needs the stability. 

Wish....whoo-hoo!!!! You're coming out with all hubs blazin' girl! Your BFP is not far off....I'm commanding that of your ovaries/follies and the universe. Lol

Erose...soooooooo excited for you. Please keep us posted on the betas. 

Katie.... September is ultra busy for you but you survived it. Can't wait to see pics from the party. I love to see the creativity other ppl have since I have zero! Lol and Cody is such a cool name!

VJean...sorry the MIL is coming and staying for so long. Maybe between now and then your hubby will have a change of heart and see things your way. 

Moni....glad to hear te baby has such a strong heartbeat. Some old wives tale says faster heartbeats indicate girl and slower indicates a boy or something like that. Lol

Driving....glad all is well with your results. Now just sit back, relax and enjoy the rest of the pregnancy. :hugs:

Hi ya to Kfs, Radkat, Garfie, Momof3, future mom and if I forgot anyone else I'm sorry but I still love ya. 

AFM...Mia turned 3 weeks yesterday and today is my birthday! No plans tonight. It'll just be me and 3 out of 5 of be kids. My husband is working and won't be back home til tomorrow. He has tix for us to something but won't tell me where we're going. I don't do surprises well. I need to plan ahead. Lol.


----------



## terripeachy

Happy birthday Smiles!!! I hope you have a wonderful day today. Enjoy your dinner out. You deserve it!! How are you doing emotionally? Are things better now?


----------



## nessaw

Congrats erose. Good luck with the betas.
Happy birthday smiles.
Hi all.x


----------



## ERosePW

I was feeling so positive this morning, because my line was darker this morning. But my beta came back at 13. How the heck is a 13 even showing up on an HPT? Amazing how I can go from being elated to scared to death in a matter of moments.

The nurse said she did expect it to be low this soon, but she expected it to be at least 25-30. She said it doesnt necessarily mean anything yet though, as its too early to tell. She said the numbers sometimes rise very drastically after that first test, and this could go either way, and not to lose hope.


----------



## moni77

FXed the timing works SIS - and those mums are great!! 

Happy Birthday smiley!! 

Erin - the numbers will jump - just you wait and see - this is IT for you!!


----------



## kfs1

Happy birthday Smiles!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Erose my first beta this last time was only 11 and it doubled every 48 until it got to 256!! Sadly mine didn't end well but since u did IVF and have the best eggos in there I think u r good!! U R still Early!!Try not to stress drink lots of water room temp water and warm food!! ;)

Smiles Happy Bday!!!

AFM DH had me over nite the tickets back so I don't think he's going to make it home I'm going to just start preparing myself for that so I don't get my hopes up!! :(


----------



## Wish4another1

Hey ladies sitting along side a country road waiting on tow truck :-(

Happy birthday smiles!!!!! 

Erose - you are still early keep your chin up - I still believe this is it!!!! :hugs2:

:hi: everyone else!!!!
Question - got my progesterone tested yesterday 6dpo it came back at 23.1... Sounds good to me but I was wondering what you ladies thought??


----------



## Driving280

Erose, yay!! Did you have day 5 embryos or day 3? In any case, good news!!! Also, it is supposed to be super low that early. I am so happy for you!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-Oh no! What happened, and where are you? I hope you are close to your cousin's house so you can get a good night's sleep and get on the road fairly early tomorrow.

ERose-Like I said on the other thread, it's still really early, and I'm sure your numbers are doubling as we speak. Try to relax as best you can! It's the weekend, so do something to preoccupy yourself. <3

Sis-I'm sorry you won't be able to go to the game on Sunday night and the fact that your DH won't be home. What a bummer. :growlmad:

AFM-Same meds, same follies hanging around. I'm not concerned. I will know more on Sunday when I go back. Plus, it's the weekend, so I can ask a few questions regarding expected timing and such. :shrug:


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - no worries I was about 4 miles from my house - something shredded my passenger back tire :-/ 
We won't leave for the cousins till next Wednesday! 
Gotta be in Chicago by 0800 so bedtime is early tonight!!!
:hugs2: love to all!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish that's a good post O P number they like 15 at least 10 minimum !! :thumbup:


----------



## Wish4another1

Thanks sis - the dr told me 12 or 13 so when he said 23.1 I got excited - but dr google killed that!!! :( 
This clomid is messing with me - I wonder if I have a cyst - I'm having lots of right ovary pain and cramps - hot flashes.... I don't know it's very different from my previous cycles - I just hope if it's a cyst that nothing happens on the canada trip!!! Ugh!!!
How is everyone today??? 
Much love n :hugs2: to everyone
In Chicago today!!! Teaching!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Glad you made it up there safely! Phew!

I'm having a moment. I don't know about you guys but I HATE when people supposedly stalk a thread and when they get a BFP jump on to say that they have been stalking and surprise-they get a BFP. It doesn't make me happy one bit. It makes me frustrated and angry. True, anyone can stalk but seriously? I don't know you. :growlmad:


----------



## Wish4another1

YESSSSSSSSSSSS
Terri!!!!
I saw that this morning..... If I wasn't on my phone there would be guns a blazing smilies!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Thank you Wish for validating my thoughts! I wrote congrats, but it wasn't heartfelt. I wanted to ignore it as well, but I thought that was rude, so I just posted and vented here. What is the point of that? I'm sorry you haven't made friends on the site. HA!!HA!! That does not mean that your imaginary BnB friends are happy for you. I'm evil. I'm about to go riding, so I'll feel better once I get home. 

Have a great day, friends! <3


----------



## Sis4Us

I 3rd that .... I'm glad it wasn't done here we would all be Like Ummm who R U?? :haha:

I need to take a class I want to learn to drive DHs Nightster he always wanted to give it to me it sits lower for my short legs but I haven't tried to drive it yet... It looks so heavy and harder to drive than a dirt bike which is the only thing I've driven in my younger years!! ;)
Would <3 a Trike and he can just stick w the Nightster :rofl:

Terri have a nice ride!!

Wish I'm sure the Clomid has some SE but I know my ovaries where always achey B4 a BFP!! ;)


----------



## Mischief

Hey y'all,

I'm that jerk who stalks a thread and never comments, but I don't have a BFP announcement for ya, so simmer down. :)

Wish, that IS a good number! Well done! Clomid gave me ovary twingies and hot flashes. I know that all the little follicles that didn't quite mature enough still put off hormones (my doc calls them cheerleaders!) and maybe that's part of it? I think what you're feeling is normal, but I know it's not fun! Hang in there!

Sis, I'm praying your hubby makes it back in time!!! You must be so frustrated! Congrats on surviving homecoming. I love October (despite the sneezing!) and hope you have fun decorating!

Terri, Congrats on the tickets! I love your enthusiasm! I'll be stalking the thread for sure tomorrow. Can't wait to hear your news!

ERose, the range for "normal" levels are so wide... so don't worry! I'm praying for doubling! :)

Smiles, Happy birthday! And congrats again! :)

AFM - I've been avoiding all things TTC lately because I've officially melted down into a blubbering irrational b!tch. The teachers in the classrooms on either side of me are both preggo and love to talk about it, and text about it, and send me all their u/s pictures... One of them announced the birth of her sister's baby on Thursday and between their hallway conversations and the constant group texts oohing and ahhhing over pictures I completely lost my ****. Thankfully in private!!! Standing in front of 24 little kids all day and trying not to look overwhelmed and devastated is quite a job. Sometimes these coworkers of mine are so insensitive I am convinced it's purposeful. It HURTS.

12 dpo today and still testing positive from the booster shot last Saturday. We've been married for twelve years today, but instead of celebrating we're heading to hubby's family gathering for yet another pregnancy announcement, my insincere congratulations that make me feel like a complete a**hole, and suppressing tears. Wish me luck!


----------



## Future Mom

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Mischief!!!! First of all, you are not a jerky thread stalker (not sure who they're talking about since I only visit this thread usually) since you DO post enough that we know your name and a bit of your story. I don't post much either but I love reading everyone else's and chiming in when I have something to add. Secondly, I'm really sorry about your work situation. I remember last year at work there was a baby shower that all us girls were kind of pressured to attend but it was right after my miscarriage (that most people didn't even know about) so I didn't go. I think it's pretty unprofessional of those ladies to be
obsessing about their pregnancies at work all day. :dohh: Well, hopefully you'll be preggers soon too! :winkwink:

AFM - has anyone here ever used a baby fetal monitor? I'm thinking about buying one since I'm constantly paranoid that there's something wrong with lil one. Any recommendations as to brand?

Hope everyone's having a great weekend!!! Sunshine here!!! :happydance:


----------



## Future Mom

Oh, and I forgot to say that this weekend I'm gonna try to figure out how to post a photo on here from our 12 week scan that was on Tuesday, so you can see our baby that currently looks like a cat alien. :haha:


----------



## Fezzle

Ha- Mischief- I am a mostly-stalker these days too. We finally got internet, and now work is busy again, so I just dip in and out and my posts are really sporadic, but I do try to at least read what's been going on. I'm in a similar funk lately of everyone seems to be getting pregnant but me. I have a week to go for my private consultant appointment and probably a couple more weeks to wait to ovulate.

terri- I did some detective work and see what you mean- Sooooo annoying!

Sis- good luck with the timing and if it doesn't happen, I hope it's good to not stress this cycle

ERose- still Fx for you!

Happy birthday, Smiles!

Wish- I hope it's not a cyst and just your tubes getting the egg down or something!


----------



## ERosePW

Also, terri, did you notice her username? That made me want to clock her even more.


----------



## ERosePW

Everyone thanks for all your kind words.... You made me more hopeful and I appreciate every word. My HPT was a smidge lighter this morning though, so I find it unlikely my number is doubling.

Will comment on everyone's updates when I'm not feeling so on edge. Having a difficult time keeping myself distracted, and I think I need to focus on something else until after tomorrow's result. 

Love u girls.


----------



## terripeachy

Mischief-I wasn't talking about you, obviously. I stalk ton of threads but I certainly wouldn't jump in just to say that I got a BFP. It's just so rude. And ERose, I thought about her username as well but there's no way it could be true. No doctor even considers IVF that early. She's just on my nerves. Sorry about your coworkers and family. I'm sure your coworkers aren't doing it on purpose. They just think you really care. People become super absorbed with themselves when kids/future kids/grand kids are involved. Maybe if you don't respond they will stop including you. Happy Anniversary as well. 

I went on my ride today, and my bike cut out on me on the beltway. Talk about scary. I put on my hazards and coasted over to the side. Once on the side I shut off my bike and started it back up and all was well. Not sure what's going on, but at least I was only 5 miles from home ( if that). 

Future mom-hope you figure out the picture. I love aliens! Hee hee.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - totally know who you're talking about. Had the same feeling!!!! Grrrrr.

Mischief/Future/Fezzle - just because you don't post daily doesn't mean that we all don't know each other's stories and care about each other. Of course Terri wasn't talking about you. This other woman on another thread who literally hadn't ever written one thing jumped in with her bfp announcement. Anyway, I heart you ladies. :)

Mischief - I absolutely feel for you. I hope you made it through the party ok. Your time will come lady! Hang in there.


----------



## moni77

terripeachy said:


> Thank you Wish for validating my thoughts! I wrote congrats, but it wasn't heartfelt. I wanted to ignore it as well, but I thought that was rude, so I just posted and vented here. What is the point of that? I'm sorry you haven't made friends on the site. HA!!HA!! That does not mean that your imaginary BnB friends are happy for you. I'm evil. I'm about to go riding, so I'll feel better once I get home.
> 
> Have a great day, friends! <3

I did the same....


----------



## kfs1

Temp dropped like a ton of bricks yesterday. I was hoping it was a fluke since I got such horrible sleep yesterday but about the same today. Every month is different, I swear. So annoying. Hope we hear from DHs insurance soon. Not sure how long it takes for paperwork to go through.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Son of a...guns blazing smiley. I saw that drop yesterday and thought it was also a fluke. I think we've all had enough of this nonsense, right?? How much more can we take?????? I'll just say, that maybe it will start climbing back up. I'll be hoping that happens.

I had my u/s today and I have 13 follies ranging from 10-14mm. They have to be >18mm for trigger, so I figure a few more days at a rate of 2mm per day. I am really hoping the timing works out for me to go to the baseball game and feel ok enough to go. I'm going either way, I just want to have a fun time, and not be sore and yucky. Last retrieval I was ok, so hopefully I'll be the same this time. The nurse practitioner did my u/s and she was showing me everything, and so patient and kind. Plus, who wakes up early to be at the office at 7a? Apparently, only me and one other patient so she had time to show me stuff. 

Almost time for church...smooches!


----------



## Driving280

About someone just dropping by and announcing a BFP... I am sort of two minds about it. If you are 19... or even 29... don't go over to an IVF or LTTC board and write a two-sentence post about how you just got a BFP. You are supposed to get BFPs at your age. It is not interesting and you do not know anyone there and are likely just hurtful.

Now, I do feel differently about someone 40+ posting a BFP (preferably with what their story was) on an older TTC board, because I find just the fact of that BFP encouraging (certainly when I was TTC, I found inspiration from that). For someone that age, a BFP is by no means the end of the TTC story as well, as many of us have sadly experienced...

Terri, great news on the follicles!!

ERose, FX.


----------



## Wish4another1

So I went and stalked our impromptu poster.... She is indeed 20 and according to her been trying for 4 years her oh has bad swimmers...hence IVF at 19/20
It's the age thing that irritated me - really u feel like you can post in the LTTC ...??? I also get angry about people posting in LTTC when they have been trying for 6 months... Grrrrrrrrrrr
But my anger probably comes from clomid!!! Hahahaha!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Well, now you all forced me to go stalk the stalker. Yeahhh, I see what you mean. The thing that irritates me most about her post is she&#8217;s not 35 and doesn&#8217;t appear to have done IVF. Not to mention the fact that she&#8217;s clearly young and lacking some common sense and she&#8217;s going to bring a child into this world. Fabulous. Okay, I&#8217;m the bitch now! I don&#8217;t care.

*Erin*&#8212;Fantastic news!!! Oh, it&#8217;s so fun to see people getting BFPs after these long journeys. I know it doesn&#8217;t help when you are the one worrying about it, but I pay little credence to those starting beta numbers because I see wayy too many women on BNB with lowish numbers that turn out absolutely fine. FX for a promising beta today!

*Mischief*&#8212;Oh dear, you have way too much pregnancy around you right now and I would tell those teachers how you are feeling in a short, sweet and polite way. The whole, &#8220;I&#8217;m so happy for you but right now, I&#8217;m feeling a bit sad with my own situation, blah blah." I couldn&#8217;t go on getting group text messages and being involved in the middle of their pg conversations. We've all been there when you just get fed up with TTC and are tired with putting on a nice face about it. And you have to deal with these people on an almost daily basis. That could just be too much, when you are getting frustrated TTC yourself. I think it's worth mentioning to them. But I&#8217;m excited to see what happens when your booster shot tests out and Happy 12th Anniversary! 

*Future Mom*&#8212;Yes! Sonoline B seems to be the highest recommended one&#8230;.costs about $50 online. For me it was worth the money because I fretted so much. Here&#8217;s a link to a thread here on BNB with lots of information on how to use it, a video, etc. I love mine. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/2184015-sonoline-b-qs.html

Also, you gotta use your computer to post a photo&#8230;.I don&#8217;t think there&#8217;s anyway to do it from a phone. But when you go on your computer to do it, choose the &#8220;Go Advanced&#8221; button underneath the text box where you write your message and then scroll down to the &#8220;Manage Attachments&#8221; button and that&#8217;s where you can upload a picture from your computer. Looking forward to seeing the cat alien! My daughter looked like Stan&#8217;s little brother, Ike, from South Park. Cody looks like a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle. Their profiles are much more flattering!

*Sis*&#8212;Does this mean DH is definitely not coming home in time or is it still up in the air? Oh I hope he makes it back in time for some BD! Is there a chance that once he is on the project, that the timeline could be cut short and he gets home sooner? How do you keep getting roped into making these garters and mums??? They are absolutely gorgeous work so I get why people keep asking you, but are they paying you for your materials at least? And I can&#8217;t wait for Halloween either. It&#8217;s not my most favorite holiday, but I love October because it&#8217;s the start of getting into the holiday season.:xmas9:

*Kfs1*&#8212;Hey that&#8217;s a nice temp drop around implantation time! I would be happy if I were you, cuz it looks like the temp is going back up. You always have very suspenseful charts! FX you don&#8217; t have to move onto IVF, BUT, it&#8217;s still fantastic that you get some insurance coverage for it should you use it.

*Terri*&#8212;Awesome news on your ticket scores!! And 13 follies&#8230;.isn&#8217;t that better than last time? Glad you had a good nurse who took the time to explain everything to you. That&#8217;s a rarity. Getting close, girly, getting close!

*Future Mom and Moni*&#8212;I can&#8217;t remember if it&#8217;s a girl for higher heartbeats or boys, but it will be interesting to see if you both have the same gender. I think it was higher for girls. Are you both finding out gender? &#61514;

*Wish*&#8212;Hey, that&#8217;s an awesome P number. Seriously. And coming from someone who had a terrible Progesterone scare, it really peaked my interest on how your results would come out. That is just fantastic! And although I don&#8217;t know anything about Clomid and the ovarian reaction, I have a good friend who was on quite a few cycles of Clomid recently and she said it made her quite testy. I think I hear that a bit from ladies on BNB with the moodiness. Have you told DH about the appt. yet?!

*Driving*&#8212;I&#8217;m familiar with those pains. I thought with a second pregnancy the pains would be less because everything had already been stretched out, but I dunno. I definitely have had more back and tummy pain through this whole pregnancy than with the first. Thus, why I am a weekly chiropractic patient now...that's helped a whole lot....and she massages my round ligaments which is bliss.

*Smile*&#8212;Happy Belated Birthday! Let us know what your hubby had planned for your special night out. Do you have family around to take care of Mia so you guys can go on dates?

*Neesaw*&#8212;Still thinking of you. :hugs:


*AFM*--How do I upload multiple pictures? I can only figure out how to add one?


----------



## Katie Potatie

Excuse my language but, WTF?? So, she was 16 when she started trying for a baby? Lord grant me the serenity.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well he was suppose to be done and heading home several times now but the Company keeps wanting totry other options they won't admit the Well is F%&#8364;$3*!!! :nope:

So I most likely won't have a chance this month which makes it even harder since I would be Due 10/23 !! :cry:

He keeps saying we can try next month that doesn't help me today that just makes things worse :(

Mischief FX!!!

Terri great number!!


----------



## ERosePW

Beta dropping. Just thought I'd update. They said i could stop my meds today, but they do need me in for another beta on Tues to make sure number keeps dropping.

I'm sad and a little angry, but again, at least I got prepared earlier rather than later. I'll be ok. I've had a CP before, so i know the drill. It still sucks, especially with everything that goes into IVF/FET. But at least it worked. If we can just grab the ones with the right number of chromosomes next time, I should be able to make this happen. Totally wishing I had done PGS on the embies from the very beginning. Will probably do it on these last four frozen ones that I have.

I need a day or so to get past these initial emotions, and then I will get my hope and joy back, and will come back and read everyone's updates and jump back on this crazy horse.


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry to hear your news Erose BIG :hugs: I know it's early but it never gets easy just maybe easier than !!!! :hugs:
Take care of U !!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Erose - :hug: :hugs: :hugs2: girlfriend my heart is breaking for you - damn this TTC!!!!! "Shaking fist at sky" 
You are the sweetest lady and I will be praying for God to comfort you and the DH... 
I am so sorry 
Kfs - hi TWINNIE - boy our chart are different this cycle!!! What's up with your temp drop???? So interesting... Mine is kinda blah blah... I hope you get answers about insurance this week!!! :hugs:

Terri- awesome in the follies!!! Thy are doing just as I told them :rofl: seriously happy for you!!!! 

:hi: to you other ladies!!! Posting from my phone and I can't go back to far!!
AFM - bfn this morning 9dpo on FRER.. :-( feeling out - great temps but no baby...but good thing is no spotting at all!! Hoping that AF isn't super late arriving - then I will be bleeding in the backwoods of Canada with a bunch of unsympathetic men


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish it's still early and good thing is u can say u got a good O w that P number!! Hope the :witch: doesn't land in the woods that would Sux!! :nope:

AFM I got a +++ OPK this Am first time ever I hated getting that line :( I'm totally bummed cuz AF will show around my would be due date :nope:
DH is planning a weekend away the weekend B4 our Anniversary to have some alone time and as nice as that is of him it still doesn't help w my sorrow today !! :cry:

Really starting to seriously think about his suggestion of a donor I'm just afraid he will have a issue w it down the road!!:(

Hope everyone else is having a better weekend!!


----------



## terripeachy

Katie/Wish-I chose not to research the stalker, but that's just crazy that she's been trying for 4 years. Whatever. I'm over her. It is the internet and people can be dishonest so who really knows if she's being truthful. As long as she doesn't come back, I'm good.

ERose-I want to say 'are you serious?' but I already know the answer. I am so sorry love bug. That is simply unbelievable. Why now, why you? I hate hearing this news and I hate that you have to go back again to continue getting bloodwork done. Super big :hugs: See you when you get back. As you know, I'll miss you, but I totally understand. <3

Wish-Your chart looks great. I think it's too early and I hope the witch doesn't show up in the woods or at your doorstep, for that matter!

Sis-I'm so sorry DH isn't coming back home anytime soon. He better be planning an awesome getaway for your anniversary. And when I say awesome, I mean it. You've worked so hard this month on the mums, you really do need a getaway.

Last time I had 14 eggs retrieved, but I thought I only had 10 follies so that was a good surprise. We'll see how many keep growing and produce good eggs. I'm very happy with 13. Please...I'd be happy with one at this point. It's the little things!


----------



## kfs1

Erose - I wrote on the other thread but once again, so unbelievably sorry for you and your DH. :(

Terri - that's a great # of follies! I would be ecstatic. :) When's your next appt?

Wish - I agree - both of our charts seem different this month but I totally feel that witch coming on in. But for you, 9 dpo is still early and I think your chart looks great, not blah!!! Give it a few more days there lady.

Katie - you're so sweet to HOH for me. My charts drive me CRAZY. I feel like there's no pattern so I always get my hopes up. It's ok though cause I'm happy that I'm able to move on to IVF asap.

Sis - hope you somehow get in at least one BD this month. 

Hi everyone else! Pooped from a busy weekend.


----------



## Future Mom

Katie - thanks so much for all your help!!! I watched the video on the doppler thingy - now I'm thinking I might just drive myself crazier trying to find the heartbeat. We'll see. I followed your instructions for posting the photo...hopefully this works...

Erin - :hugs::hugs::hugs: You still have a few frosties at least, right? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Terri - I'm so excited for you!!!! The big game will bring you luck this month! :winkwink:

Nessaw - :hugs::hugs::hugs: Any word from the doctor yet?

:hugs: for everyone else. Here are two of the pics from our 12 week ultrasound. I think the face-on one looks like a cat alien. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Baby McConkey Sept 23 2014 002.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Future Mom

OMG and I totally forgot to tell you girls my HUGE NEWS...OH proposed to me last night!!!!! Not really a surprise since we've been talking about it for over a year, but he surprised me with the ring!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: We're thinking next October for the wedding. :wedding: Lil one will be 6 months so I should be allowed to :wine:, right?


----------



## terripeachy

Future mom- congrats!!! That is huge news. I'm so happy for you and October weddings are perfect if I do say so myself! Woohoo!! I have to get on the computer to see your baby so I'll do it first thing tomorrow but so happy you figured out how to post the picture! Yay!! 

Kfs1-I got a call tonight saying I need to go back tomorrow. I thought I would go back on Tuesday but I think my estrogen levels are getting high. I was at 2352 this morning so I guess depending on that they will let me know what to do next. I've started drinking my water so my veins are working in the morning. 

Sis-we just started watching the cowboys game and they did a pan of the crowd. Wish you were there. Again, sorry your hubs ruined your October. Halloween never fails. Love ya.


----------



## moni77

Congrats future mom! Great pics.

Terri great numbers, keep an coming

Katie, I'm definitely finding out asap.

Erin, again so sorry. I felt so positive about you thismonth. 

Hi to everyone else...


----------



## Mischief

ERose, I'm so sorry! :hugs: From what I've read, the testing is really worth it. I'm glad you'll be able to try again!

Sis, I'm sorry you missed your opportunity! Wasted cycles are so hard!

kfs1, It's a fluke. You were just chilly from the fall weather. It'll go back up! *sending very positive thoughts!*

AFM - For the last four days I've been trying to test out the booster shot. I'm 13dpiui and 8dp booster. The line was gone this morning and I cried for hours. Tested again this afternoon - line is back and clearly visible. Is it still the booster...? Is it the beginning of a BFP...? Will it be gone tomorrow morning...? I am driving myself CRAZY with this wait! Tuesday is FOREVER from now!!! And tomorrow I head back work with all the smug pregnant women... :/


----------



## Sis4Us

I would say to at least wait until 10dpT to test my trigger was always gone by 9dpt but just in case an extra day!!!
Fx Fx Fx!!!


----------



## kfs1

Futuremom - Love the pics! Congratulations! :happydance:

Wish - Holy f'ing great chart! How are you feeling?!?!?!?!?!?! I'm getting preetttty excited over here!

Mischief - I totally feel for you with the POAS/trigger annoyance. I hope your lines get darker today if you decide to test again! Fx fx fx. And stay away from the annoying pregos at work if you can!

Terri - Can't wait to hear what the doc says today!

Sis - Hope DH makes it home in time. Tell him to get his butt moving!

Waiting for AF. :coffee: Should be here tomorrow or Wednesday (my LP is typically 13-14 days). SO anxious to get moving with IVF it's not even funny!!!


----------



## Mischief

I woke up in a good mood today. I could tell even before I opened my eyes, which oddly enough is a sign of AF for me, so I figured I was out. Then I took my temp - it went up! So I tested again. Still a line, but it's a faint one. Really could still be the booster so I'm trying not to get my hopes up! :/


----------



## Wish4another1

:thumbup:Good Monday Morning Ladies! 

*Mischief* - still believing for you this cycle!!! I am hoping that line is just going to get darker and darker!! FXFXFX!

*kfs* - I hate encouraging AF to show up for anyone - but I know you want to get moving to IVF.... so if she is gonna show - SHOW UP so my friend can get moving in the :bfp: direction...

*Sis* - I think I read on another thread your man is headed home... I have no idea how to delay O - the only thing that is worked for me so far is clomid!! :haha: I always heard ibuprofen delayed things but it never did for me... good luck I hope the O just waits for him to get there!! FX FX

*Terri * - I think I read on anther thread about your follie update this morning... sounds like they are moving in the right direction!!! I hope your E doesn't get too high and everything goes smoothly this week and the perfect timing happens and you can enjoy your playoff games!!! there is nothing like the atmosphere at playoff games!!!

*futuremom* :wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding: how exciting you are engaged!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: and October weddings are awesome!! Congrats!!! love your little alien pictures!!! :haha:

:hi: to everyone else...

AFM: kfs you are right my chart is awesome and I was very surprised when my temp went up this morning - still stark white BFN... :cry:
I went ahead and refilled my clomid since I will have to take it in Canada... I am really getting upset about the :witch: being in residence while we are in Canada - I happen to love hotel :sex: and that might be ruined too.... and not too mention going out to the Canadian backwoods all day and having AF issues... :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
and of course I really wanted to be PG... it would've made such a great start to our trip - once we hit Canada we will have no phones (because I refuse to pay such high rates for cell phone usage) so it would be just the two of us (cue song) enjoying our news... :sad2:
ok searching for some good stuff 
I am 10DPO and not one hint of spotting!!!! I even checked my cervix every day so it is legit no spotting... I am happy about that... :wohoo:
funny story - yesterday took my two golden retrievers for a walk on a local bike path - another dog comes along - I get dragged for just a little bit on my face - holding on to each dog collar... on the bike path... yes I am a moron... mucked up my knee and toes - because of course I had flip flops on... 
your laugh for the day... your welcome :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish Mischief KFs1 HOH ladies FXFX!!!

Well my OPK was blaring neon dark this AM darker than yesterday so do I count today as ++ not yesterday I hope so cuz if so I might have a chance cuz DH should be home Tom evening a slim chance but better than none!! :)

FFoe is confused too I had a vertical line for today to be O but my temp was lower so it took it away :shrug:
I'm having a ton of pain in my right ovary so IDK!!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish/Mischief/kfs1-Your charts look too good to be BFNs. I hope all of your lines come in really dark tomorrow. So exciting.

Yes, my follies are growing big. I have to go back in the morning for another check. My estrogen was up to 2352, so to me, it's starting to get in the danger zone, but I feel like as long as it's under 4000 I should be ok. I'm thinking I may end up triggering tomorrow night, but we'll see. I'm no doctor.

Future Mom-Your baby looks big! And not like a cat alien at all. I like that picture. Is it a boy? Do you know yet? I saw something poking out. hee hee. Not sure if that would really be happening at this stage of the game, but I can hope.

kfs1-I know how excited you are to start IVF, so I hope that if the witch is coming, she gets here sooner rather than later. Did you say you will still have the same Dr. McGrouch for your IVF? I would NOT be excited to see her.

Wish-Did you really slide on your face? I hope not. hee hee. Maybe your dogs need more friends so they don't get so excited when they see another dog nearby. ha! Glad the Clomid is preventing the spotting AND that you got a refill. I hope you and DH can relax your time away from the phone. That'll be nice.

Sis-Hope DH speeds home to catch the tail end of that egg on the move!


----------



## Mischief

Sis, I'm cracking up picturing your husband's homecoming tomorrow! Look out!!! ;) So glad there is still hope this cycle!!!!


----------



## kfs1

Terri - If your estrogen continues to go up, will they change your meds or something? What do you think that means? What are they saying now for the date of your ER? And yes, I'm still going to see the grouch. :dohh:

Wish - Still early lady! Only 10 dpo so you absolutely still have a shot this month! Come on, come on, come on, come on, come on BFP!!!! Oh - and ouch about falling on your face! :dohh:

Sis - Get to :sex: tomorrow immediately lady!

Future - Totally forgot to congratulate you on your engagement! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## nessaw

Hi all.x
Erose so very sorry. Hugs.x
Wish hoping it's still too early.
Future congrats on the scan and the engagement. Lovely news all round.
Am sorry my brain can't remember anymore!
Afm letter from the hospital telling me I have thrush so that was nice to come home to! Rmc consultant appt end of oct. Scan next mon to check everything gone. No decision on ttc. Paul wants to, me not so much-it was so stressful this time and that was with the pma of having an early scan and hoping luck was on our side. Guess we are ntnp for now. 
Anyway lots of luck for upcoming treatments and shedloads of baby dust all round. Xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Future mom I forgot to say nice scan and Terri I think the thing is a leg crossed Indian style that being said HB was in girl range but looking at the skull I'm thinking Boy!! :)
Congrats on the Engagement !!!

Neesaw hope u can work out things once u get the test results back NTNP can really make things easier plus u can focus on your wedding!! :hugs:

Mischief yea DH asked for a nice dinner when he gets home and for me to wear a dress:haha:
I think the boys will think I've lost my mind if I'm cooking in a dress for no reason at All ;)

Terri hope that E stays in check if it gets to high they might push your transfer to next cycle


----------



## Radkat

ERose- I'm so sorry to hear your news. Take your time to deal with this and then it's back on the horse. Big hugs, honey. 

Nessaw - If NTNP is what works for now, that's great. Still thinking of you.

Terri - Your motorcycle mishap sounds scary. I'm glad it started back up and all is well. Your follie count sounds good. Is your dr concerned about the E level? 

Wish - Your chart is just beautiful. If it doesn't end up in a BFP, then I'm extra sorry you have to deal with AF in the woods. Boo. And even getting dragged on your face for "a little bit" sounds not fun. But have to say, after I know you're OK, the image did make me giggle a bit. I'm one of those that laughs at people falling down. I know I'm bad. 

Mischief - Keep testing. You've got us on the edge of our seats. And boo to the insensitive coworkers. I agree that either ignoring/walking away when they talk about it or a "I'm glad things are working out for you two. It's been tougher for me." type comment would help them simmer down a lot. 

Kfs - If you feel like AF is on the way, then I'm wishing that for you, bc I know the feeling of "let's just move on". 

Sis - Oh well now it just sounds like you have perfect timing for some BDing! I agree that DH may really enjoy his homecoming. Maybe a heads up so he doesn't think he gets to take a nap first. :haha:

FutureMom - I like the cat alien. They look so weird at this point. And big congrats on your engagement. I think having a 6mo old at your wedding would be great! October weddings usually have lovely weather. 

Hi Driving, Fezzle, Moni, Smiles.

Here's a look at Penguin, who looks pretty monkey-like since this pic makes it look like he doesn't have a nose. And it looks like he's shaking his fist at something.
 



Attached Files:







Penguin 3.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Katie Potatie

*Erin*&#8212;I&#8217;m so sorry to hear about the beta. Just sucks. Glad you have remaining frosties and can do the testing on them because you&#8217;ve just got to be getting close to this being successful. It&#8217;s just frustrating that it wasn&#8217;t this time around. :hugs:

*Sis*&#8212;Sorry you are having a time of it with the BD timing. Lmao about you cooking dinner in a dress! I know it must be a really tough month for you to not be distracted with a new cycle to distract you so I&#8217;m really hoping this times out. I think with your opk being even darker than yesterday, I&#8217;d consider today the true LH surge. It&#8217;s going to be close, but not impossible if DH gets home tomorrow evening and the egg takes a bit to spring forth&#8230;plus she lasts for 24 hours or so. FX!

*Terri*&#8212;FX that estrogen number stays in the zone for you to trigger and get &#8216;er done!

*Future Mom*&#8212;Hooray on the engagement&#8230;just lots of wonderful things happening for you! And love the pic of baby! But yeah, I laughed when I saw the front face shot and your cat alien analogy. Thankfully it&#8217;s just the ultrasound photo!

*Wish*&#8212;Oh I hope that you don&#8217;t get AF on vacation. I love hotel BD, too! I totally get it and that would be a real bummer! I really am HOH that you are PG anyway and that&#8217;s the cause of the no spotting, but even if AF does come, the bright side is this Clomid really seems to be doing great things for you!

*Mischief and Kfs1*&#8212;Same thing&#8230;.HOH for you ladies this cycle, as well! <3

*Neesaw*&#8212;My heart is still sad for you. Probably too soon to make any long-term decisions. Just let your heart heal for a while and enjoy the wedding festivities. You&#8217;ve been through too much. 

*Radkat*&#8212;Loved your post! Still laughing about your comment about him looking like a monkey and shaking his fist. Are you going to change his nickname?? Ultrasounds sometimes get the strangest pictures that aren&#8217;t indicative of them at all. In one of my scans of Cody, the way his face was against my placenta, it looked like his nose was really long, and he looked like Pinocchio.

*AFM*&#8212;Nothing to report, but does anyone know how to attach multiple pictures to their post?


----------



## Sis4Us

Photobucket is what I use Katie cuz I post from my IPad but u can copy Img thumb and add each one to one post!!


----------



## terripeachy

I had to b&tch slap that 19yo on the other thread. She says she's a stalker, but then she came on there today posting about her beta numbers. F-off, little girl. We are NOT in the mood *guns blazing smiley* 

My nurse called today and said that my estrogen is now at 3072. If it's greater than 4000, which it probably will be tomorrow, I have to use a different trigger (Lupron/Leuprolide). They had me buy two triggers last time just in case, and I never used the Leuprolide, so I still have it. No real biggie, but I'm pretty sure my cycle will not get cancelled. I do have more follies this time, so that is most likely why my estrogen is skyrocketing. I also don't know if once the eggs are taken if your estrogen drops. Maybe a 5 day recovery is enough. :shrug: I really don't know, but I will ask in the morning. 

Radkat-The Penguin is doing funny things! Look at him! Maybe he was trying to sleep and the ultrasound was bothering him so he got mad. hee hee. 

nessaw-I agree with the others. You'll know when you're ready. Your wedding is coming up too, and I'm sure you have a million and one things to get ready for that, so it'll be good to focus on something else for the time being. And...like everyone else says, it usually happens when you're NTNP. *hugs*

Going out for dinner tonight, so I gotta mosey. Smooches to all.


----------



## Future Mom

Wow ladies...I'm starting to feel like we might get a few :bfp:'s this month!!!! So exciting!!!

Nessaw and Erin - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sis - get to work! :sex:

Radkat - love the Penguin-Monkey!!!:haha:

Terri - it's funny that you said boy. OH is pretty convinced it is team blue, but I don't think you can actually see that yet. Maybe the legs are crossed since I've been doing lots of yoga and baby is doing it too? :haha: Good luck on your trigger thing - you know all of us are SOOO ready for your BFP!!! :dust:

Everyone - thanks so much for all the good wishes!!! Work was soooo much fun today. I teach high school vocal music, so the girls noticed my ring RIGHT away and SCREAMED (8 am) and the guys had to have it explained to them what the ring means. :dohh: So hilarious. Anyways, apparently I was "glowing" all day (haha could just be the pregnancy glow, but they don't know about THAT yet...hoping I can prolong that for a few months...)


----------



## Driving280

Radkat - Penguin is cute!! Glad all is well.

Futuremom - congratz!!! Lots of good news for you :) 

Nessaw, *hugs*. We moved forward with TTC right away after the MC as it helped us get past it... But everyone is different, so do not rush anything. 

Terri, I don't want to just do empty cheerleading, but it sounds good that you have additional and large follies and I really really hope this is your month. Also, nice job w/the 19 year old - very polite and to the point. Of course, you are one of the least bitter people on boards ever so that part was not quite right :)

I am still having the pelvic pains. Worried that it may be something called a pelvic girdle pain/pubis symphysis, basically I have sharp pain in my pubic bone at times as I get up and sometimes when I sit there. Sometimes it is OK and then I almost cannot walk. Dr's appt is next Monday, so I think I'll manage until then unless gets much worse. Such a difference, at 36 I was still running 5 miles a few times a week at 23 weeks, now I am limping around.


----------



## kfs1

Nessaw: I agree with everyone else. Take your time and maybe focus on the wedding for a bit. You'll know when you're mentally ready to try again. :hugs: 

Rad: love that pic!! Too cute that he's shaking his fist. :(

Future: Love that you had a great day. Awww. Such a fun feeling when you get engaged. :) Do you find yourself staring at your ring? :)

Driving: I'm sorry that you're feeling so uncomfortable. :( Does not sound fun. Hope the doc can shed some light on what's going on.

Terri: yeeeeah for yelling at that girl. :haha: She totally deserved it and needs to go! Love reading your daily updates. Can't wait to hear what they say tomorrow. Hope your E levels end up being ok.


----------



## Sis4Us

What thread is she in I'm in a mood today I will gladly release the CRAZY CAJUN!!! ;)

Ok ok I found it WTH I won't chime in cuz iDK everyone on that thread nor am I doing IVF so hopefully she got the Pic!!


----------



## terripeachy

You guys are so supportive! She apparently doesn't know that I'm really not bitter, but underneath sometimes I am bitter. Especially when randoms post about THEMSELVES without taking others into consideration. Sheesh! I guess her 36-38 year old mother (who is still younger than me) never taught her any manners. hee hee. 

Driving-Sorry you're so uncomfy, but thankfully your appointment is next week. I hope the doctor can give you some tips to relieve the pain. Sounds pretty bad that you can't sit or stand at certain times. 

kfs1-Thanks, pretty. I try to keep up on my updates but sometimes I feel bad that others really don't want to hear every single step. hee hee. 

Futuremom-I bet the girls were so excited. Getting engaged is like the ONE thing everyone dreams about. How is it going to happen? What is the ring going to look like? etc..I love love! 

I'll update in the morning with my results. fxfx.


----------



## Mischief

I found the teenage stalker thread, and yea, Terri! Very well said!

Congrats, Future Mom! Exciting times!!!

AFM - 15dpiui today and I took two tests this morning. CB digital - "not pregnant". IC - faint but unmistakeable line that is darker than yesterday afternoon's test. So ambiguous... again! I wish I'd bought a FRER last night, but i was too upset to do it. :( I'm going for a blood test today. I want answers. :(


----------



## terripeachy

Mischief-I hope the blood test is positive for you today. You definitely need answers.

The nurse reduced my medicine last night and when I went for a follicle check today, everything looked exactly like it did yesterday. :growlmad: The rude nurse was there, and she said 'See you tomorrow. You practically live here. We should get you a cot.' So no trigger tonight, which is terrible. I bet you I will trigger tomorrow and that means retrieval Friday. The worst part is that the game on Friday is either going to be at noon or 3pm. At this point, I have to hope for a 3pm game, or for my follicles to not grow overnight, and do a trigger on Thursday. I'm upset.


----------



## moni77

Hey all. Sitting in court catching up with everyone. 

Mischief, fxed, I can't wait to hear the beta results later. 

Terri, thanks for the message on the other board, hopefully shegets it.

Everyone else, hi... Tough to respond to all on the phone.

AFM I graduated from the RE today! Doc said the scan was perfect! I'll try to post itlater. If I forget it well be in my journal.


----------



## Sis4Us

FX FX mischief!!!

Terri hoping for a later game!!

Moni yay for graduating!!

AFM looks like I Od my worse fears are true not much hope this month DH will be home around 2 which I think according to CM and pain is when I Od yesterday :nope:
Hope those vitamins have made Super:spermy:


----------



## Radkat

Terri - I'm sorry the timing isn't working out. I think rude nurse needs a b!t(h slap as well. 

Moni - Yay for graduating from the RE!

Sis - Sorry for the temp jump. I'd give it the old college try today anyway.


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I'd try it anyway too. You never know.


----------



## kfs1

Mischief - Any updates?????

Terri - Again, sorry for the delayed trigger. Huuuuge bummer.

Moni - Pics, please. :)

Sis - Did you BD as soon as your DH got home??? Maybe a lucky one made it through!!!

Wish - Helllllooo? Chart's still looking good there lady.

Nothing here. My chart's annoying and I'm still waiting for the stupid witch to arrive! Come on, come on, come on, come on, come on, come on.


----------



## moni77

Sis - hope you make it!!

Here is the scan pic (I had to delete 40,000 messages from my work email when I arrived in today...took a little while.)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0145[1].jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah Moni! That's definitely one baby! I can see this one much better. :) Love!


----------



## Wish4another1

Hi ladies - quick post
I am going to Canada tomorrow and once that happens no phone or internet for me... I guess I'll have to talk to my husband for 10 days!!! :rofl:
No spotting or AF yet - stopped the steroid cream - having lots and lots of AF cramps... So she should be flying in soon - but silver lining longest cycle in a LONG time, absolutely no spotting and I killed no one (clangry- angry from clomid)
I love you girls and I will be thinking and praying for you while I am gone ... 
Terri - where.does.she.live - I'll take that nurse no problem!!! :rofl:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well we got in a BD around 3 and will try again tonite if DH wakes up he's passed out already!!
That's all we can do!! :shrug:

Wish have a great trip!!

Moni great Pic!!

Moni I say BOY according to location but I'm no Expert!!


----------



## Mischief

Wish - OMG! "Clangry"!?!?!? LOVE IT! I hated Clomid so much!

Sis, So glad you got to try this month!!!!

Moni, That's awesome!!! 

I did a FRER just now and a faint line appeared within the time window. So two brands say I'm knocked up, and CB Digital can kiss my grits. I went for my blood test today. I have a terrible feeling it won't be viable (the lines are so faint at 15dpiui) but at least we know we conceived again, right?

I fell asleep in the waiting room at the lab. I was out cold and didn't even notice people coming and going... I was so worried they'd called my name and I'd missed it! What a weird day I've had! Time for bed!

Good night, y'all!


----------



## moni77

Mischief, when do you get the results?

Terri, an inconvenient retrieval worked for me...


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-Have a safe and fun trip. So glad you had a long cycle too. What's a little clangry if it worked?

Moni-Thanks...I'm going back to the clinic for my next update. 

Sis-Yeah! Glad you got to have a party. Maybe one more will seal the deal.

Mischief-It's still early so your faint lines can get darker. fxfx. :dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I'm totally confused as my temp went down this AM so maybe yesterday's temp was a fluke!! :shrug:

Mischief FX FX!!!


----------



## kfs1

Wish - I definitely suffered from "clanger" when I was on clomid, too. Hahaha. So happy that you're feeling good about this cycle. Have a great time on your trip.

Mischief - I'm with Terri. It's still early to have super-dark lines. Can't wait to hear about your beta.

Sis - not sure about your temps but I had that 1 bd did the trick!

AF flew in today but it was the first time in a long time that i didn't get a little teary-eyed cause I'm moving on to IVF ladies. At my RE right now. Will post later.


----------



## Driving280

Mischief, I had faint but recognizable lines through like DPO 16 (only used wondfo ICs) and they seriously darkened really only past DPO 20.

KFS, good luck with this new step!


----------



## Mischief

Driving280 said:


> Mischief, I had faint but recognizable lines through like DPO 16 (only used wondfo ICs) and they seriously darkened really only past DPO 20.
> 
> KFS, good luck with this new step!

Thank you!! I needed to hear that!!!!


----------



## Radkat

Driving280 said:


> Mischief, I had faint but recognizable lines through like DPO 16 (only used wondfo ICs) and they seriously darkened really only past DPO 20.

Ditto to this. GL, Mischief.


----------



## nessaw

Mischief fx fall8ng asleep was my first sign this last time.
Wish I hear you on the clanger almost threw a laptop at df on my last cycle of it!
sis hope you caught that egg. Shake him awake!
hi to all.
afm seems to be I have af 2 wks after mc diagnosis-randoms!


----------



## terripeachy

I'll post properly in a few...just wanted to share.

I was busy today at work and then the machine broke, so I decided to catch up on stuff so I don't have to do it tomorrow. I'm taking a half day and then we're heading downtown to try and find free parking. 

I have lots of updates to share. I wasn't upset with the nurse, really, because I know she's rude. I guess I was just getting tired of shots, and total consummation of my thoughts with this stupid ball game. Today I was much better. Anyway, my doctor (my actual doctor who is not a morning person, but said I was fun) made a joke today about the baseball games after I told him he ruined my life. He said, while doing my ultrasound, 'well, if you can't make the game on Friday, you can certainly give the tickets to the man you love. The one between your legs right now.' I died laughing. Then he said 'Let's hope Pittsburgh wins so the game will be at 3pm, and then you can go, but take it easy.' I was happy. So...I have 18 freaking follicles! 18!!!! Unbelievable. 9 on each side. Trigger is tonight, so I had to meet with a random nurse. I told her that I'd really like to get the first appointment if possible. She said Lupron helps prevent OHSS, but then I will get hcg the morning of retrieval to help my lining. After work I had a message from my nice nurse (all cylinders were firing properly today with the nice people), and she said that I will do a combo Lupron/hcg and not get one in the morning. So, I have two subQ shots today and no butt shots at 9pm for retrieval at 9a. Boop boop! I have to go back tomorrow morning for bloodwork (which is fine), and then to work, so no biggie. I'm SOOO happy today. I was able to reschedule my dentist's appointment for another day, and because I didn't have to work late, I still made my eyebrow waxing appointment on time. Today is my day! If you ever have to go bald, definitely keep your brows in tip top shape. That's my PSA for the day. :wohoo: :cloud9:


----------



## ERosePW

Hi ladies, I have my head back in the game again, so thought I'd come in and say hello to everyone. Thank you all for your kind words, you're all so sweet. :flower: I'm jumping back in w/ both feet, because I just need to. This may not make a lot of sense, but after I got over the initial disappointment and sadness, this CP has actually given me renewed hope. The FET worked, which means it can work again. I'm assuming it was probably chromosomal (I didn't do PGS on my embies, but now wish I had). There's no way of knowing for sure, but I have a feeling. Anyway, follow-up with my RE is Fri. The nurse said my RE started reviewing my file on Mon right after hearing about my betas. She's already been making notes, and coming up with a game plan. Apparently there are some more tests she'd like to run, so I'm curious about those, as I've already been tested for almost everything I could think of! We may consider having our last 4 embies thawed and tested to make sure we grab the right ones next time, but I'll wait to hear what my RE has to say on Friday. 

*Sis*, I'm so glad you got some BDing in, wuhu!!! That's great that you didn't have to miss your window. :) I know your temp went down a little today, but its still higher than your previous temps, so you may still have O'd. Either way, at least you got some spermies in there, so if you're Oing today, i'm sure the little guys have ambushed eggie by now. ;)

*Mischief*, I'm excited for you!! Women get light lines ALL the time, and just like Driving, I've heard of many others who said their tests never really got dark until several days after missed AF or sometimes never got all that dark at all. Perfectly healthy pregnancies and babies!:thumbup:

*kfs*, GL today!! I'm super excited for you. This really is such an exciting time.:thumbup:

*Wish*, have a safe trip! Sorry you're feeling cramps, but I have to say, that def doesn't mean you weren't successful. In fact, sometimes it can mean the exact opposite. :) But either way, I'm glad you had a longer cycle and no spotting. Seems like the clomid will be good for ya'.

*Moni*, beautiful u/s pic!! Loving chimmi already!:thumbup:

Hi *Terri*! YAY For all that good news!!! 18 follies, I'm SO excited for you! Sorry about the uncertainty about the games, but your RE sounds hilarious, LOL. Too funny! Either way, that's gonna be a great day for you.

*Driving*, sorry about the pelvic pains. :( That doesn't sound fun. I hope they figure something out for you. How are you feeling otherwise?

*Future Mom*, congrats on the engagement, how exciting! Such an amazing and fun time for you right now!

Hi to Rad, Nessaw, Katie, Vjean, Garfie, and everyone else too! :flower:


----------



## moni77

So hubby framed the pic from yesterday and put it on hiswall atwork..I think he likes it! 
.


----------



## moni77

Erin, glad you are feeling better. Can't wait to here the REs new plan...


----------



## Mischief

We should all be glad that we don't have to be uncomfortable or deal with spending money on maternity clothes. Or at least that's what one of my smug pregnant coworkers told me today. :/


----------



## Sis4Us

Glad u R feeling better Erose plz let me know what test she wants to do cuz Im thinking they r the ones my dr was talking about ;)

AFM my timing was late I'm pretty sure but my lower temp today gives me a Lil hope so I will take it we used pressed so I hope it slip n slides those guy right to that eggy!! :haha:

Terri great follie count!!!

Mischief I think I would have told her no we just get to deal w hormonal rollercoasters that make u want to throat punch idiots that say stuff like that!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-good one. HA!!!HA!!! 
Mischief-I don't think you should have backed down from that conversation. And I think that should be the end of you telling your business to your coworkers. They all suck and have no compassion for anyone other than themselves.


----------



## Wish4another1

Good morning from Flint Michigan :) I get another couple of hours of US time!!!!

Terri- 18 follies!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup: that is awesome and your RE is a hoot!!! For once!!! Good luck with retrieval and when I come back I expect you to have embryos on ice and a bfp!!!! 

Erose- :hugs: glad to see you back in fighting form!!! And so glad to hear your RE actually cares about you n dh!! Can't wait to hear your RE plan!!!

Sis- I think you might still haves chance lady!!!! Keep Bd you never know!!!!

Mischief :hugs2: I have learned on this journey to never start a sentence with " at least..." congrats on your lines fx they keep getting darker!!!

Moni - love your pic and your dh hanging it up is too cute!!!

Nessaw - :hugs: I hope AF isn't bad for you and you can concentrate on wedding stuff!!!!

Driving - hope you are feeling better!!!

Futuremom- congrats on your engagement how awesome!!! 

Afm: just waiting for AF :coffee: and driving with the hubby - still no spotting - this clomid stuff is amazeballs:haha:


----------



## kfs1

Terri - 18!!!!!!!!! That's so great. So, is your ER this morning or tomorrow? Fx!!!

Mischief - WTF???? Grrrr. People are such f*cking idiots it's unbelievable. She truly deserves a throat punch. :gun: I can't imagine what you must have said to her.

Wish - Are you still positive that you're out this month??? Either way, sounds like clomid's doing the trick. Have a great time on your trip!

Moni - Your DH is too cute. Love the pic of your little bean.

Nessaw - How are wedding plans coming along?

Hi Driving, Rad, Katie, Sis, Future and everyone else.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I got my CH not happy about it they put my cover line way lower than my norm 98 cuz of the low temp and I Od b4 I wanted so slim Pickens here :(

Wish have a great trip

Mischief I will gladly throat lunch them for ya ;)

Happy almost Friday!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Hi TWINNIE I forgot to say something to you last time - yay for AF!!! I'm so glad you are moving on to IVF and your little one is just around the corner...
:hugs2:
And as for your question - I haven't tested since 10 DPO - 13 now... And I didn't bring any tests with me.... I packed everything for :witch: OPK, clomid .... I'm just assuming clomid is making my cycle long.... Today is cd26 longest EVER .... :coffee: 
Who knows guess if she never flies in either I have a cyst or ...


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Wish! I forgot to say 'have a safe and fun trip!' so as long as you see this, go do that!

I'm off to the game. Hubs had the bright idea to play golf at noon. I bet he won't get to the game until the 3rd or 4th inning with traffic/parking. I could've sold that ticket to someone at work if he didn't want to go. He's so dumb. I told him I'd see him in the stands. :growlmad: He made a big mistake today, that's for sure.


----------



## Mischief

Y'all, this is shocking... Those FRERs and ICs picked up my hcg at 2. Two!!! How is that even possible?!?!?

So obviously I'm out. She thinks it was another that tried but didn't make it. I'll stop the progesterone and let it go... Again...

Well... you all know how I feel, so I won't get all dramatic. :(


----------



## Sis4Us

Mischief :hugs: :hugs: nothing I say will make it better just know I know how u feel and Big :hugs:

AFM I know I Od for sure I'm not on P yet and my boobs hurt something fierce the lady a Walmart accidentally bump em the the 12pk of soda I almost :cry: 

Terrie :gun: I would ask someone to trade seats so when he gets there he can't find u :rofl:
So ready for the weekend!! ;)


----------



## Driving280

Mischief, *hugs.* I am sorry. Amazed at the sensitivity of the tests, though, I wonder if it is almost too much... With my CP, I also got a pretty clear faint positive, then started bleeding the next day and my HcG was 2 as well when I had the blood test then... I don't know if I would have been happier not knowing...

Terri, 18 follies is amazing! You'll have frosties left over for no. 2 and 3... ;)


----------



## VJean

So I am a terrible BnBer. I read every day, but I get so far behind on responding that I get overwhelmed. I feel like I have to wait until I have a chance to respond to every one, so I dont hurt anyones feelings. =) We just wrapped up our end of year close out for the fiscal year, trying to make sure our military bases got all the FY14 funds they had were executed, so they didnt get pulled. It was exhausting, but we all survived! Happy New Year, FY15! Now I am just trying to wrap up any loose ends I have and begin transitioning my duties over to other people, which is always easier said than done! 

Terri, 18 follies? Wow! :happydance: I hope you are able to enjoy your game! Cant believe the drama of that girl on your other thread! Some people just dont think I also love your new profile pic! And Im with Sis.trade seats! :rofl:

Erin, I love your positive attitude! I hate that you are going thru this, but it sounds like your Dr is on top of things. I hope this next go round brings you answers and a sticky :bfp:.

Moni, Happy graduation! I loved that feeling! Such a milestone that took forever to reach. I love that your DH hung up your pic! So cute!

Wish, I am so glad that you are seeing results from the clomid, even if you dont get your :bfp: . Progress! Enjoy your trip and we look forward to hearing all about it!

Driving, I second the Sonoline B Doppler! I loved mine! I still pull it out occasionally, but once you feel baby moving pretty regularly, youll find you use it less. As for the pain you are having, I truly hope you dont have pgp/spd. I had it with Haddie and it returned around 28 weeks with this baby. It is miserable, and it just gets worse! Not to scare you, but see if there is anything they can tell you to do now to hopefully keep it from getting too bad. The main problem is that there isnt too much known about it yet. I believe there are exercises you can do. I tried swimming, and it felt great in the pool but was 10 times worse when I got out. Make sure you are keeping your knees together as much as possible. I have horrible posture like at work I sit with my legs crossed, pulled up in my chair/lap. Its comfy at the time, but by the end of the day I can barely walk. When I get up in the middle of the night I cant walk at all and have to use crutches. The pain is like nothing I felt before! Way worse than childbirth! :haha: The good thing is that my mornings start out ok. If I dont overdo it I am not too bad in the evening, but it is very easy to overdo it and be in horrible pain by evening. Hot baths are the only thing that helps me, and the only time I am pain free. They also say that a maternity belt will help. I was too cheap to buy one and regret it now! 

Mischief, I dont know how you keep your cool around your coworkers. :nope: :ninja: So sorry you didn't get good news and I can't believe the sensitivity of those tests! Crazy!! 

Sis, so sorry this month didnt turn out how you planned, in more ways than one! You have to keep the faith until the :witch: shows her face! I hope DH is still taking his sups, and that November will give you a lot to be thankful for!! 

Radkat, I love hearing about your penguin! He is getting so big!!

Nessaw, :hugs: We want wedding details!! 

Future Mom, CONGRATS!!! :happydance: Thats cute that your girls noticed! Boys are obliviousat all ages!! 

AFM: Lots of good news to report! First, my blood sugar levels are completely under control. My diet is boring, but doable, and I am even able to have a treat here and there without any impact! Most womens blood sugars get worse as their pregnancy progresses, but mine is one of the rare few that has improved! Yay! I still havent gained any more weight in 6 weeks, but I havent lost any more either, so my Dr is happy with that! 

Second  we have our babys birthday set! Keegan will be here on the 17th, a week earlier than we had planned. We had our growth scan yesterday and he is already 7 lbs, +/- a pound for margin of error (so he could be 6 or 8!). Some people frown upon the growth scans because they are just an estimate, but really, its the only thing my doc can go off of to try and prevent shoulder dystocia during delivery. So I have 6 days of work left and 15 days until baby! Panic has fully settled in! 

As a result of my delivery date being moved up, guess who CANT come to visit! :happydance:!!! Thats right. The MIL has an audit at work that week and doesnt think she can get away! When we told her the date she got upset and asked why we moved it up! As if we really wanted our baby to come before he is possibly ready. Drs dont induce before 39 weeks unless they feel there is a reason, and my dr clearly feels there is a reason! So I have been working on a backup plan for childcare for Haddie and I have also been trying to contain my excitement that we should be visitor free!! :headspin:

Hope everyone is gearing up for a great weekend!


----------



## Radkat

Kfs - I'm so glad this AF feels a little better. On to IVF!

Terri - 18 follies! Holy cow, that's great. Yeah, DH is a dummy for missing some of the game. Hope it was great. 

ERose - Glad you're back in the game. That helped me after by mc. Glad the RE is putting some extra time into your case. 

Mischief - I'm sorry about the beta. Big hugs, honey. And your coworkers are clueless. Are you going to clue them in? If you want help on what to say, I'm sure there are several on this thread who would like to say something to them.

Wish - Travel safe and enjoy! I'm hoping you come back to tell us that AF never came and the hcg test you took in the bathroom of the rest stop on your way out of the woods was positive. But even if that doesn't happen, sounds like this cycle is great!

Sis - Boo to undesirable CH. Let's hope it's off and you caught something, but otherwise, onto November.

VJean - Yay for controlled bs! And I can't believe your LO's coming to 2 weeks! And for the exclamation point party to end all, MIL can't make it!!!!!!! Amazing! Happy for you on all fronts.


----------



## Sis4Us

Vjean how exciting LO is almost here!! :yipee:

AFM started my P tonite but I'm only taking 1 at nite cuz I'm not to hopeful and don't want to waste any we will see what my temps do in a few days!! ;)

Happy almost Friday!!


----------



## Blueshoney

Mischief, Erose, and Nessaw-I'm so sorry.*hugs* :( 
Terri-holy crap! 18 follicles! That's amazing. I HOH that you have 18 amazing eggs! 
Wish-Have a fun vacation and I hope you come back with a BFP!
Vjean-I can't believe your lil one is almost here! the time has just flown by! 
Futuremom-Congratulations on your engagement! Have you posted a pic of your ring yet? 
Moni and Radkat-Loved your scan pics! 

I have taken a step back while I figure out where we are going to go from here. We are going on vacation soon for a week. I figure I can start full again when we come back. 

Love to anyone I may have missed. I had this long message typed out then it disappeared!


----------



## kfs1

Terri: Yahoo. It's the big day! Thinking of you.

Mischief: I'm so sorry to hear your news. Just so unfair! Anyway, I hope you take some time for yourself. Do something fun and then shake it off and focus on moving forward. :hugs:

Blues: Have a great time on your trip. Where are you headed?

Vjean: Good news all around! That's SO GREAT how the timing worked out with your MIL. Someone up there is looking out for ya. :)

Hey Rad. How are you feeling?

Driving: Hope you're hanging in there and start to feel better.

Hi Sis, Wish, Future, Nessaw, and everyone else.

Nothing to report. Happy it's the weekend. Happy hour tonight. Family stuff tomorrow. Relaxing on Sunday. Oh, and I'm dog-sitting 2 dogs through Thursday. Hope they're not freaked out to be here. It will be nice to have dogs in the house again.


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok well I'm not in the flat lands anymore WTH is going on w my temps??!??! :shrug:

TGIF!!!


----------



## Driving280

Vjean, oh, that sounds awful in how much pain you have been! Sorry! It actually sounds exactly what I am experiencing, except a lot more painful. But I am only 24 weeks... But LO will come soon and all will be well :) I have felt a little better in the last few days so I hope that lasts - and there's lots of kicking, which reassures me.

Sis, those are weird temps...

Terri - thinking of you...

Hi everyone else!


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-I've missed you. Glad all is well. You'll figure out your next steps. 

Quick update and then I'm hunkered down with my heating pad, lunch and baseball. I had 17 eggs taken today. I'm really pleased with that number. Now I wait for he fertilization calls. Yeah!


----------



## nessaw

Sorry mischief.x
Fx terri.
hi to all. Have a fab wkend.x


----------



## Fezzle

Just quickly want to say sorry to ERose and Mischief!

Wish- still HOH for you!

I have my FS appointment so will pop on tomorrow for an update.


----------



## Sis4Us

Great count Terri !!!

GL w the FS Fezzle !!

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## terripeachy

VJean-I'm so happy that your MIL can't make it when you have the baby. That's awesome and gave me a good laugh this morning. And more importantly the 17th is right around the corner. Woohoo!!!

Sis-Not sure what's up with your temps this month but it's still super early and anything can happen. 

Mischief-sorry for the low beta. Like really sorry. You've been so close every time! Are you going to do another one?

Fezzle-good luck with your FS appointment tomorrow. 

Kfs1-have a great weekend, babe. 

The Os won again!! Hubs just got home and he is so pumped up. I slept through the first two innings but woke up for the remainder. So great!! Even though I couldn't be there, it was just as good on tv. 

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## Wish4another1

:hi: everyone posting from hotel internet in New Brunswick !! 
Yaya Terri on that egg count FX they all fertilize and you get two that snuggle in :hugs2: 

:hi: everyone else I'm just not up for posting ....
Bfn this morning and spotting started this afternoon - I'm broken - foolishly got my hopes up - even told DH so got to disappoint him today too... I'm glad to have a real internet break starting Sunday - FX for all those who have hope for this month and births to plan! And hugs to those who are hurting like me :hugs2:


----------



## moni77

Yay terri.

Vjean, wow getting close!

Sorry mischief.


----------



## nessaw

Hugs wish.xx


----------



## Fezzle

Oh, wish- sorry! Your cycle looked so promising. I hope it's not really AF coming.

My FS was brilliant- I love her! She said looked at my history and blood results and also did a transvaginal u/s and said it looked like a clear case of PCOS. So she's prescribed me Clomid to start taking next cycle and I'll also go in for a scan to see how it's working. She seemed to think that was our only issue (my egg quantity/quality ok, tubes probably ok, OH's sperm is fantastic), so Fx that's all we need.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Erose and Mischief ~ I am so sad to hear of each of your news. :nope: Huge :hugs: for each of you! 

Mischief ~ What the heck is wrong with your co-workers? :hugs:

Moni ~ Love the baby pic! :thumbup: That's so sweet about your DH framing it and putting it up at work. :cloud9:

Terri ~ Whoop whoop on the follie count! :happydance:

VJean ~ Glad to hear the news about your sugar levels! And yay for having a date set and MIL NOT coming! :happydance:

Futuremom ~ Congrats! :thumbup: I loved your story about the girls in your class getting all excited, and the boys not having a clule. :haha:

Fezzle ~ I'm glad your FS appt went well! Hopefully clomid is all you need and you'll be posting your :bfp: in no time!

Wish ~ I'm so sorry. :hugs: :nope:

Everyone else ~ Hello! Hope all is doing well. :flower:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

AFM ~ Exactly one year and two months after we began our TTC #4 journey . . . . . .


:bfp: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :bfp:


12 dpiui today, and I did three tests this am just to be sure. Last month I tested also at 12 dpiui, and completely blank, so trigger should have been out of my system by now. I did an Equate that is supposed to be comparable to EPT, a FRER, and a Clearblue digital with weeks estimator. The two tests with lines had pretty good visible lines. The digi one said Pregnant 2-3 weeks. This one has me baffled since I would think it should say 1-2 weeks at 12 dpo. :shrug: At least according to the chart it came with on how to read it, and I KNOW how far along I should be. So, I'm starting to wonder if my 12 mm follie also produced an egg by ovulation, making there two in there, causing my hcg to be a little higher than usual. :shrug: One can only hope, right? I guess we'll find out at the u/s in a few weeks how many are in there! I also started feeling queasy on Thursday, which is typically early for me. M/S doesn't usually kick in until 6 weeks along for me. But, I'm not going to complain about the queasiness, and be happy that I finally have m/s.


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats!


----------



## terripeachy

Momof3-I thought I was losing my mind. I saw your signature and thought, I don't remember congratulating her on BFP. Ha ha. Congrats!!! So happy for you. Now I have to go back and read the story. 

Wish-don't cry. I don't think you're out yet so no hugs from me until you get back from camping. :flower:

Fezzle-didn't you take Clomid before? Glad you like your new RE and I really hope this next month is yours for getting prego!

Hi to everyone else. Ffoe gave me crosshairs. Too funny.


----------



## Fezzle

Nope, I've never taken Clomid (or Femara)- just Metformin, and I've tried soy isoflavones a couple times.


----------



## terripeachy

I got my report today. The nurse called and said 'They retrieved 17 eggs, and 14 were mature. How are you feeling?' I said 'I feel a little sore, but how many fertilized?' She said '14.' I was like OH!! HA!!HA!! Last time I had three numbers-retrieved, mature, fertilized, so I was confused. Woop woop. I'm happy, but still not pregnant, so remaining calm.


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish sorry for the BFN but it seems the Clomid is working now to find that :spermy:!!

Momof3 congrats maybe it's 2 or a Girl they carry more HCG so I've heard GL and Congrats again!!

Terri yay for 14 Grow babies Grow!! :)


----------



## Mischief

Congrats, Momof3! Maybe your high numbers are due to multiples!?!?! :D

Terri, WOW!!!!! And all of them fertilized! This is your cycle! I can feel it!!!

Fezzle, Sorry about the PCOS. I've ovulated on Metformin+Clomid and Metformin+Femera. I like Femera on days 3-7 better because my lining is always thicker that way. The Southbeach diet and exercise seem to be essential as well. 

AFM, Today is CD1. I'll start Femera on Monday. Here we go again! :/


----------



## Blueshoney

Mom0f3-CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! 
Terri-WOOT! So many eggs fertilized! That is fantastic! 
Fezzle-So glad you finally got seen and fingers crossed clomid is the key! 
wish-*hugs* I'm so sorry, your chart looked just perfect. :(
As for my vacay, I will be going to St. Thomas. So freaking excited as I have never been to the Caribbean before. I'll make an appt to go to the IVF place when I get back and then we will see where we will go from there. I am hoping that with the lifestyle changes DH has made it will have helped the bad sperm shape and we will only have to do IUI. My insurance only covers IUI not anything else. :(


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-if you get the opportunity, take the ferry to St. John. It's beautiful and less traveled. The ferry ride isn't that long, either. Have a fantastic time!! I hope IUI is all you need too. Time to get your BFP, that's for sure!


----------



## Driving280

Blues, I love the Virgin Islands and I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time. Definitely take a ferry to St. John (you can take your car over) as Terri says. St. Thomas' downtown can be a little commercial but the beaches are to die for. Also go to the British V.I. if you have time. We usually stay on Tortola on the British side and love it - there's also this great place called the Baths on Virgin Gorda I recommend visiting. 

Terri, so excited about your cycle! My friend had 14 fertilized eggs as well and 5 embryos were good after PGD. She is due in a month and has 4 frosties left.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Terri ~ Yay, for 14 fertilized eggs! :happydance: That's awesome. :thumbup: GL to you. I hope this one will be it for you and your DH.

Blues ~ Sounds like an awesome vacay! Have a great time. :thumbup: Hopefully you'll only have to do IUI. FX!


----------



## moni77

Yay mom of3!!


----------



## nessaw

Congrats momof3.
Terri fab news on all 14 fertilising. 
Hi all.x


----------



## Sis4Us

Fezzle hope the Clomid works also DCI or Myo inositol work for PCOS!! GL

Terri FX they All mature UR BFP is so close!!! :)

AFM back to my norm temps guess I Od and I don't see my P being high enough for anything else to be going on FX for Nov!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sorry I know I wont be able to respond to everyonejust checking in before heading out for the day but CONGRATS *Momof3*!! Im wondering if its multiples, as well. Cant wait to hear what your first beta results come in at.that could be very telling. But the bottom line is that if you are getting nice strong lines and a later estimator, so this seems to be a nice strong pregnancy! Wonderful news!

*Terri*Wowee zowee what a great start to this IVF!! 14 mature??? I would certainly hope you have some frosties out of this one for future siblings. Yep, I think this IVF has a lot of promise to be the magic cycle for you. Oh and are you doing that chromosomal testing on the embies?

*Moni*Cutest.Scan. Ever. Seriously. The. End.

*Fezzle*Great news on the Clomid and at least you have a diagnosis and its totally workable. You must feel soooo relieved to have some answers and a way forward to conceive now. Good stuff!

*VJean*Im exactly like you with keeping up with the thread but not responding cuz I hate to miss anyone and want to comment on everything. Im thrilled you have so much good news here in the final stretch of your pregnancy----a Birthdate for Keegan, a good health report and best of all.no MIL! I can almost feel the weight being lifted off your shoulders as if it were me!

*Mischief*Im so sorry you experienced another chemical. So disheartening and Im sorry you had to go through it again. Inconsiderate co-workers you have there and I agree with Terri.dont back down when they say stupid shiz like that. 

*Neesaw*How are you doing? Wedding is coming up soon now, isnt it? These are exciting times and hopefully allowing you to focus on this happy event and lifting your spirits. 

*Erin*I may have already said it, but Im sorry this last IVF didnt work out (we were all so very hopeful for you), but very glad to see you are ready to get moving again. Same question as I had for Terriare you going to do any testing on the embies?

*Future*Cant remember if I already congratulated you, but CONGRATS on the engagement! Nothing like being engaged and planning a wedding. One of the very best times in a womans life!

*Wish*Even though you are in the woods, you can read when you get back.we were all super hopeful because you probably had the very best cycle weve seen yet! So if this truly is AF, you are allowed to be upset about it. But when you get the sadness out, remember to look on the bright side of how great this cycle was for you and start looking forward to another great cycle. I really think you can do this!

*Blues*So good to hear from you again. I was just wondering where youd gone to so Im glad you checked in. You will have so much fun in St. Thomas! My hubby and I went a few years ago to sail around the BVI islands, but stayed on St. Thomas one night. What hotel are you staying at? There are some sketch areas of the island that are dangerous, but if you stay in the touristy areas and dont wander and you will be just fine. Agree with the other ladies on their recommendations. It will be so good for your soul to get away to a tropical destination!

*AFM*We had a pretty stressful past 2 weeks around our house. Not only was I in the midst of my September-Mania, but my hubbys company was doing a pretty big layoff throughout the company and although hes a good performer in his position, you just never know. I used to work there, as well, and saw so many people I knew and worked with get let go. Sucks. But he made the cuts so he still has a job thank GOD!!!! I told him, its just given us a chance to stock pile even more money away in our emergency fund in case this ever happens again and hes out of a job. And then, weve been holding our breath because we were sure his company was going to get rid of our health insurance benefits in a cost-savings measure and push us off onto the Affordable Care Act (which would be completely unaffordable for our householdfunny how that works isnt it?) and here I am getting ready to deliver a baby in January and wed be so screwed. I was honestly more worried about the health insurance than my hubby losing his job. But we just found out we still have insurance coverage through his work for next year. Again, thank GOD!!! [-o&lt;

So, I've tried to attach some pics of the Frozen party but now it's saying my files are too big and I'm like, screw it. It was cute, we can leave it at that! :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Quick update from me. 14 embies are still going strong. I wonder if I can get the pgs done if this next cycle doesn't work out, but I'm feeling really good so I'll cross that bridge when I get to it. I will certainly ask after the fact. :happydance:


----------



## Future Mom

Congrats Momof3!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::yipee::happydance::happydance:

GL Terri - sounds terrific (fingers and toes crossed) :thumbup:

:hi: Hi everyone else!!!

I had such an exciting weekend (again!) We went to my FIANCEE's family's and told them about the engagement AND the baby all at once and they were thrilled and THEN...we went to look at a bunch of houses close to where he works (I'll be leaving my teaching job and trying to find a job in a different school board after mat leave - hopefully after 2 mat leaves if we are able to have 2 babies!). And...the very last house we saw we LOVED, so he's going to look into a mortgage tomorrow and then we'll be putting in an offer!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: So exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope you girls have an AMAZING week!!! :thumbup:


----------



## felcity 45

Erin so sorry it didn't work this time, I had everything crossed for you :hugs: as they say good things come to those that wait and you have been patient enough..fx for your next go :thumbup:

Congrats Mumof3 :happydance:

Terri...Wow 14!!! :yipee:

Hi to everyone else :wave:

Well i am nearly at weight loss target..42lb so far..4lb to go :happydance:
Just packing my bikini, Egypt here we come. I,ve been having major problems with my cycle, very heavy and lots of pain. I was hoping the weight loss would improve things but not so. :cry: luckily I won't have to suffer during the holiday it came early :dance:
Have a great week ladies x


----------



## Sis4Us

:hi: Felcity so nice to hear from u have a GREAT Trip and wow on the weight loss!! :)

Future GL on the house lots of excitement your way!!

AFM notta Lotta finished most of my Halloween decor just working on a few things I can't find so I guess I will have to make a trip to storage!!
Also my sis goes to court today Abbi's dad Is trying to get custody so all I can do is sit and wait :(


----------



## moni77

Wow - future mom - things are really moving! GL with the house!

Sis - FXed things work out for the fam.

Felicity have a great trip!

Katie - smooth sailing now...


----------



## kfs1

Wish - Ugh. I'm sorry that you got your hopes up this month. My hopes were up, too! Your chart was really looking good. The good news is that Clomid seems to be helping to lengthen your cycle and stop the early spotting! Also, you're meeting with a new RE this month! Anyway, hope you're having a great time on your trip.

Fezzle - Happy to hear about your great RE appointment! So, the next step is to try out Clomid, right?

MomOf3 - Congratulations! Woohoo. Maybe it's twins! When do you go for your beta?

Mischief - Glad you're back and running again. Do they have any insight into why you keep having CPs?

Blues - Have a great trip!

Katie - So happy to hear that your DH made the cut. So many companies are still in such rough shape. I can't imagine how worried you must have been.

Future - Wow! A baby, an engagement, AND a house??? I'm super-excited for you! Glad you got to celebrate with the fam. I'm sure they're all so happy! :)

Felcity - Congrats on the weight loss! That's so amazing. And have a great trip!

Sis - Hope everything goes OK with your family.

Nothing to report here. :)


----------



## terripeachy

I was swamped at work today and only got to play enough to see my email from the Os saying that tomorrow morning I have my chance to buy ALCS tickets!! Obsessive much? hee hee.

So the nurse called and I STILL have 14 embryos!! She was so great. She gave me an update on every single one of them. The smallest is a 5 cell, but she said that sometimes they catch up and divide quickly in the last few days. The best two right now are at 13 cells, and they call that early compacting (?) I will look that up later. I won't bore you with ALL the details, but I'm feeling really great. Bottom line, 13 pretty strong embryos. No update tomorrow, but transfer will be Wednesday at 10a. :thumb up:

felcity-So nice of you to post. I know you stalk us, but it's an even better treat to see a post. Wow...you have lost a lot of weight, and yes, just in time for Egypt. Have a fantastic time!

Futuremom-That's awesome news about the house. Lots of life changes for you in the past few weeks! hee hee. So happy for you. House hunting is super fun. Hope you get something great.

Katie-I just asked about the PGS testing and the nurse said that if this cycle doesn't work we can certainly ask/talk about it, but if it doesn't work, my embies will already be in the freezer and then they will have to rethaw, biopsy and then freeze again and then rethaw, so it's a lot of stress for them to go through, but if I want to do it, I can (obviously). We'll just see how this cycle plays out. 
So happy your DH didn't get laid off. My company always has layoffs in September so everyone is always on edge. They had them, but everyone in my group was safe. They usually lay off people who are close to retirement and/or have been with the company for a million years so they get a nice severance package. So, once the shock wears off, they usually end up pretty happy about the decision. It's bizarre.

Sis-Is the dad going to try to get custody today? If so, I hope he doesn't get it and Abby has to go to someone responsible-LIKE YOU!! When do you find out? And I'm not crossing fingers for you for November. I'm crossing them for October. You live too far from me to make me uncross them!

:wave: to everyone else!! I have to do some schoolwork since I didn't get to do it at work today. hee hee.


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri the Dad isn't the best Dad in the world he lost custody of his 2 others kids to there mom but my sis gave her routs up to their son together so he wants his sister I would have no problem if he wasn't adrug addict and the kids didn't spend most the time at his Sisters hise that already has 3 kids to raise of her own!! :nope:

I havent been able to get In touch w my sis since last week when I emailed all my info pics of my house truck kids etc basically stating I'm well prepared for her and willing to take her for as long as I need to forever is fine w me!!
No word from her today she hasn't even contacted my Mom so I'm afraid it wasn't pod today and I wasn't even given the chance to plea my case!! :(

Terri so glad u have some strong Embryos this go Wed u will be Pupo!!:)


----------



## Mischief

Terri, so awesome! Grow babies, grow!!!

Sis, I hope you find out soon, and though I know nothing of her situation, I hope she ends up with you and a loving, stable home!!

AFM... We have this pregnancy announcement tradition at work where a baby doll is passed from person to person until the lucky woman gets it, and then she holds it up and we all congratulate her. As you can imagine this is a special treat for infertile women. It's always a joy to be handed the doll, and then with all eyes on you, pass it to your fertile coworker.

So today as I welcomed my afternoon class they were bursting with the news that their pregnant AM teacher had just announced it to them. I'm sure it was a special and lovely moment for them, and I'm happy for her, but I spent the next several hours hearing about it and answering questions about it. I thought my mother-in-law was bad, but 24 eight-year-olds...? "Did you know she's pregnant? Are you pregnant? Do you have kids? When are you going to have kids? Look at this sticker she gave me! It says "new baby!" Look at this candy she gave me. It says "welcome baby!" ALL. AFTERNOON. I survived without crying. I was very proud.

And then... A faculty meeting. And there's the damn doll. So I tried hard not to sit next to any pregnant teammates, but of course, instead I end up sandwiched between them. And while we wait for the meeting to start they both lean around me and joyfully start discussing their pregnancies. I just stood up and left. I made it back to my classroom and privacy before sobbing, but it has been hours and I can't shake it. Every time I start to feel better I get a text from one of them... "I hope it's not something I said..."

UGH!!!


----------



## nessaw

Oh mischief what a nightmare. I suggest you text back and say yes it was you! I had to cover maternity last year for a colleague who has got pg without trying twice and didn't even realise she was 5 months gone with the 2nd not 3. On my first day back from this mc she started moaning about how tired she was and what a hard week she'd had. I wouldn't normally say anything but just went 'pretty sure it's not as bad as mine' and then she apologised. Some people just don't think. That doll game sounds absolutely hideous too. Who knows how many other colleagues feel the same as you?
Terri go embies. Good luck for wed.
Sis hope you find out what's happening with the court.
Hi all.x
Afm u/s yesterday showed complete mc-apparently I have a perfect non pregnant womb! Great!! Still not decided whether too ttc. Going with ntnp til rmc consultant and tests on baby back- both at the end of this month. Thanks for asking about the wedding. It's coming along nicely. My to do list gets smaller then all of a sudden bigger again!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well it's not looking good we couldn't get ahold of my Sis for days so I finally broke down and text her Baby Daddy and found out she's in jail cuz she went to visit the Lil boy B4 court and he called the cops on her cuz they have a protective order of 100 yrds from each other WTH!!

It's just a bad situation all around I told him to kiss those babies since I will never see them again !!! :cry:

Mischief I would have already blew up on someone I hope they get a clue soon!! :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Mischief: We have all had those days but your workplace sounds INSANE. I honestly don't know how you put up with it!! People are seriously so clueless sometimes and SOMEONE with a brain at your school should realize how insensitive that baby-passing game is!!! Absolutely ridiculous. Anyway, you're amazing for holding it together throughout the day. Just remember that when it happens for you, you're going to be the BEST mother. And yes, it is going to happen for you. :thumbup: :hugs:

Sis: So, your Sis went to visit her son when she wasn't supposed and is now in jail? Ugh. I'm so sorry Sis. :hugs:

Nessaw: I'm so sorry for what you've been through. :hugs: But I think your plan to ntnp sounds PERFECT. Wait until the test results come back and in the meantime, work on that wedding to-do list!


----------



## Driving280

Mischief, that is really not cool. I get it that they are trying to make things extra special for the pregnant women, which is nice, but really, this is over the top. It also does not look like you could excuse yourself politely and go do whatever you need to do... should not be like that. Sorry!


----------



## terripeachy

Mischief-I have to agree with the others. I'm sure it's a fun game for those WOMEN that are pregnant, but what about the men or those that choose not to have children. It's really rude and messed up. I give you kudos for being able to be around those selfish, gossipy women. Yuck. 

Nessaw-Yay for the wedding to do list. I can't wait to hear how it all goes! Your list will get shorter and shorter, and if there are things that aren't done by the day of the wedding, it was just a nice to have, and not a necessity. Are there going to be a lot of guests? How is your dress fitting these days? I think I remembered that you went up a size...they say that brides always lose weight right before the big day, so you probably should wait one more month to have any alterations done. :)

Sis-What is wrong with your sister? Maybe you can still get Abby though, depending on baby daddy and how dependable the courts think he is. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that you get custody of Abby.

kfs1-:kiss:


----------



## nessaw

My dress arrived the week after my bfp so they sent it back for a bigger one. Luckily they still have the original which fitted really well so we're going back in on Saturday to change over.
Sis am sorry about your sis and the children. Hope it works out. X


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Katie ~ So sorry about the stressful weeks. :hugs: So glad your DH still has his job and health insurance! :thumbup:

Terri ~ I'm so glad for your strong embies! :happydance: I have my FX that this IVF cycle will be it for you!

Future mom ~ Sounds like a really great weekend! :thumbup: GL on the house.

felicity ~ Congrats on the weight loss. :happydance: Have a great time in Egypt. :thumbup:

Sis ~ Just wanted to send you some :hugs:

Oh, Mischief! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I can totally sympathize! I'm so sorry that happened to you. I had a somewhat similar thing happen to me at church several months back. I had to get up and leave because I was about to bawl. I went out to the car until church was over. As I got up, the mom of one of the pg ladies followed me out and asked what was wrong. I told her I just couldn't talk about it and just wanted to go to my car, and please let me go. (She was holding my arm, trying to console me.)


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Went into my fertility clinic yesterday am for my beta. Got the results this am.

14 dpo: 418 for the beta number. I go in again tomorrow am for the 2nd draw. Will probably find out those results Thursday. They wanted them two days apart. Progesterone was 23.7

DD #3 at 13 dpo: beta was 225, and doubled every 30 hours. At the 6 week u/s, we discovered a vanishing twin, so she started out as a twin pregnancy.

DD's #1 and 2: Never had betas done. BUT DD #1, I first tested at 13 dpo, and the line on a FRER was so so faint, I could barely see it, and I wondered if it was + or not. It got darker a few days later.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Mischief--Gaw! What is wrong with your co-workers?? I mean if nobody there knew your situation, well ok, but let's have a little sensitivity here. It should be something that is optional to go to. Sorry girl, you had one hell of a day. 

Sis--Can you appeal to the courts that neither parent is fit? My friend did that with her 2 nieces...both parents were f/ups and she's now adopted them and they are her daughters. Who is there to tell the courts that the Dad is a druggie and not fit either? Just totally unfair for those children to have no stability. :(

Neesaw--Glad you can have your dress that fits and wedding planning is keeping you busy. Maybe wait until the wedding madness is over and then make some decisions about TTC. Please let us know also what the doctors say. 

Mom, Yeahhhh, I certainly think there's a good twin possibility there. Still so pleased for you. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks ladies it's been a tough few days for me and talking to that DB last nite made it so hard for me to sleep last night I was fuming for him to think his 1bedroom Apt living on food stamps is better than my household is insane and Stupid it's just more free money to him!!! :nope:
I'm going to try to contact CHild and Youth Services the only issue is I will most likely have to take both kids which I have no problem w but Ive never even met the Boy and I've heard he's a handful!!
My only fear is putting stress on my LO since they r close in Age!! :shrug:

Hopefully my sis will be out soon so I can talk to her and figure things out!!

Great beta Mom


----------



## terripeachy

:juggle: Just waiting for 9am tomorrow.


----------



## Future Mom

Mischief - Are teachers unionized where you are? I would be going to my union rep and asking that they put a stop to that ridiculous "game." What nonsense - completely unprofessional. Come on people, it's not the 1950s when women were defined by their birthing capacity! Unbelievable! :hugs:

GL Terri!!!:dust:

Sis - I hope everything works out for the best :hugs:

Mom - :oneofeach: :haha:

Nessaw - hey, if you wait until after the wedding for TTC you'll be able to drink. :wine: Just sayin' :winkwink:

:hi: Hi everyone else!!! Hope you're having a great week! :hugs:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

GL tomorrow, Terri! I'll be thinking of you. :thumbup:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Good luck Terri....good vibes, good vibes!

Sis--Oh, I see about taking both kids. That is a definite pickle and I understand not wanting to do something that would hurt your LO. Let us know what Child Services says about perhaps being able to take just your niece. Man, I'm sorry your family is going through this mess.


----------



## Sis4Us

GL Terri!!!!


----------



## Radkat

Just a quick reply to say good luck tomorrow, Terri! Sounds like you have a great number of follies to choose from!

Congrats, Momof3!

Sis- Tough decision. I think Child Services would understand if you aren't able to take the other kid. Is he your sister's too? If not, then I don't think they'd have a problem at all. Hopefully someone else could help him out.

DD's 2nd birthday is Thursday. Family coming in. Should be fun and busy. Going out of town after for 2 nights with my best friends. First time since DD was born. Yay!


----------



## garfie

Good Luck Terri :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nessaw

Good luck terri.x


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks ladies (especially stalker garfie!)! We're leaving here in about 45 minutes and I'm getting excited. Let's hope the doctor doesn't call me this morning. I can't take it!

I woke up to a cold sore. I hate them, and I get some bad reaction to them where they turn into a huge, disgusting scab. It looks like I have a piece of food stuck to my face. :sick: Well, that's what happened last time. This is the third one I've had in my life, and I kept thinking one was coming (like for the past few weeks), but it finally showed up today. They say they are stress induced, so I guess worrying about these baseball tix (I got tickets for Home Games 3 and 4. ha ha) and then my husband hitting the brick chimney (it's for show only-no fireplace on that side of the house) of our house with his new car and his continued drinking habits just finally caught up with me. He and I had it out last night because I don't want to have negative feelings starting today. I went grocery shopping and I'm going to take it easy but not as easy as last time. I was a lazy lima bean for about 4 days last time and it was great, but perhaps I need to keep moving. I'm also taking a picture of the previous embryos to compare/contrast afterwards. I'll check in when I get home!


----------



## kfs1

:dust::dust::dust:

:) Good luck today Terri! :)

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

GL GL GL :dust: Terri!!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Radkat ~ Have fun with the fam! My DD was born on the 9th too! (I'm assuming you mean this week on Thursday.) Although, different year. She's going to be 7 tomorrow. Happy Birthday to your DD. 

Terri ~ Sorry about the cold sore and the stress. :hugs: More :dust: for today!

Well, went in for my 2nd beta this am. Same lady as Monday taking the blood. She asked me what my number was from last time. I told her, "418." She stared at me for a while with this raised eyebrow look as if I had either just lied to her or she didn't believe me. So I said again, "Yep, that's what I was told, 418." She then proceeds to hold up two fingers. :haha: And tells me she thinks it's gonna be twins, but that I didn't hear anything from her because she's not supposed to say stuff like that. :haha: So, even my blood taking lady at my clinic, who does this all the time, thinks it'll be twins. Even if there are, I'm guessing one will vanish. It's happened to me before, and I can't imagine ever starting a pregnancy with twins and ending up with twins in the end. So, I'm telling myself that there will only be one, and if there are two and two do stay, then great.


----------



## terripeachy

Momof3-Well, 418 is quite high for a first beta, but we'll just see what happens. After a year of trying, maybe it's about time to have twins! hee hee. You can smack me if you want. :haha:

AFM-My transfer went well today. I had three blastocysts transferred. One was expanded good rating, and the other two were expanded fair rating. The picture of the embryos that she gave us this time look so much better cell-wise. I still had the grouping of cells in the first pictures, but today, they are moved to the side, and there is a little fluid in the cell. That's what happens when the cells progress properly, so I was really happy to see that on the drive home. The doctor said they grade them as good, fair, poor. She also said that they looked beautiful.:happydance: The doctor is the only woman at the site, and she's always so nice, patient and explains everything. She also did my retrieval this time. I think tomorrow they will call me to tell me how many frosties I will have, but this morning my regular doctor called and said he sees about 8-9. So I'm super happy about that too. I took a nap when I got home and then chopped tons of vegetables and roasted them for a vegetable fritatta with white cheddar queso. Yum yum. I'm finally about to try it! (It was YUMMY!! My new recipe book is the bomb.) I'm going to work tomorrow and just taking it easy. I'm really feeling good this time. :flower:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Shit! I didn't pass my glucose test and I have to go back tomorrow for a 3 hour test!!! I can't believe this. Sorry, just freaking out a bit cuz I don't understand why. 

Terri---Yay sounds like a very promising transfer!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Terri ~ I am so glad your transfer went well and the embryos looked good! :dust: I hope to hear fabulous news from you in two weeks! :thumbup:

Katie ~ So sorry about the glucose test. :nope: Hopefully you pass the 3 hr one.


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-What is involved with the three hour test? Drinking more of that disgusting orange drink? Why does it take so long? I hope you pass this time! <3


----------



## Katie Potatie

Yes more of the gross orange drink and I have to have my blood taken every hour for 3 hours. :( Here I was so high and mighty telling my nurses and doctor that I'm not worried about passing it and instead, I have a big, fat "FAIL" stamped in red across my results! Oh, the humanity!


----------



## kfs1

Terri - YAY! Super-happy for you. I kept checking all day!

Katie - that seriously blows!!! 

Momof3 - woooohooo for twins! :)


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri-Congratulations on the great transfer! You have so many eggs this time. I am so excited and hopeful that this is your cycle!
Momof3-I totally think its twins. I love being a twin. So truly congratulations because its just wonderful. 
Katie-I'm so sorry that you failed your test. Hopefully it was just an off day.


----------



## VJean

Terri, yay! :baby::baby::baby:!

Katie, that seriously sucks! FXd you pass the 3 hour!

Mof3, can't wait to hear your next beta results!

I was awake most of the night with contractions last night....I just kept praying they would stop! Today is my DS's 15th birthday and he would never forgive me for "ruining"his day! :haha: But they finally eased up....now I just have to make thru his party on Sunday, then I'm in the clear! :thumbup:

Have a dr appt tomorrow, so I'll post more of an update then. I also have to back up a few pages on the thread and see what else I've missed!


----------



## Mischief

Terri, 

So glad the transfer went so well! I hope this is it for you! So exciting!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks...So last time I had a lot of cramping and such the first day when I was laid up on the couch. This time, I feel completely back to normal, no bloating, nada. I don't know if this is a good thing or a bad thing. hee hee. The lady doctor was just so much more gentle, it's amazing. I'm not ready to give her kudos just yet, but the experience was much better this time around. 

Blues-Nice jump in temperature! I know, you're probably not excited, but I'm always jealous of the temperature distinctions on your chart.

VJean-You're getting close! Almost a week away. You can definitely get through Sunday. Are you still working? I think you mentioned it in your previous post but that was a while back so I can't remember.


----------



## kfs1

Blues - I agree with Terri. Your chart looks amazing!

Momof3 - Did you hear the results of your second beta yet?

Katie - Good luck today. Hope yesterday's test was a fluke!

Vjean - Glad your contractions have stopped. Hope you make it past Sunday! :) 

Hi Mischief, Sis, Nessaw, Wish, Garfie, Moni, Felicity and everyone else!

Had my RE appt yesterday. I won't bore you with the details but the sonohysterogram went well. I'm on BCPs for another 2 weeks and then will be starting the injections. If all works out, ER will be sometime around 11/5 or 11/6 with ET following 2-5 days after. I am BEYOND excited but realize that I need to calm down and be realistic should the first round not work out. :)

I'm going to the Cape this weekend with friends - oysters, clams, beach, relaxation. Ahhhh. Super-excited. :)


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Blues ~ I didn't realize you were a twin!

Vjean ~ Happy Birthday to your 15 yo!

Terri ~ I'm glad you feel well today. Implant lil embies! Your momma wants you!

kfs ~ Sounds like a great appt! Good luck with your IVF journey. :thumbup: And have lots of fun this weekend!

afm ~ Well, I don't think it's going to be twins anymore. I'm just grateful for the one, what seems to be so far healthy baby that is in there. Yesterday's beta was 990 at 16 dpo. The first one two days before that was 418. That's a doubling time of only 38 hours. DD #3 doubled every 30 hours, and she DID have a twin that didn't make it. I'm thinking this one must have just implanted on the early side, so my hcg was a lil higher by 14 dpo. Would have been nice to have finished our family in just one more pregnancy. I want this one to have a sibling close in age, and not just the girls that are 7+ years apart. So, I guess it'll be back to TTC again someday after this one is born. At least next time I'll know to go straight for the IUI!

Oh, and today is DD #3's 7th Birthday! I'm going to her school today during lunch to bring her class cookies.


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm stalking ladies but been having a hard time the past few days I'm so Glad its a 3 day weekend this weekend!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-:hugs: hope everything works out exactly how you want it. We're not going anywhere.

Momof3-I thought you didn't want twins. Now you want twins? hee hee. I think 30 vs. 38 hours is still pretty close, and your betas are still super high so you never know..When is your next appointment/scan?

Happy birthday to all the little ones (or not so little anymore ones).

Moni-I hope you're ok...:flower:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Sis ~ :hugs: I hope things start going better for you.

Terri ~ Yes, I have always wanted twins since I was a little girl. lol And especially since #3's twin vanished, I've always wanted another shot at twins. Even though I didn't know about the twin until we saw it in the process of vanishing on 6 week u/s, I still cried as if I had had a loss. At least it was just the one that vanished and I wasn't mourning the entire pregnancy. Even though I still had the one I knew I was having, just knowing it could have been twins, but didn't work out, made me sad. I can't imagine what moms that see two with heartbeats, and then a few weeks later have another u/s and find out they lost a twin and the other is still there must feel. That has to be harder knowing it's going to be twins for a week or more and have one gone at a subsequent u/s. At least I didn't have a period where I thought I was having twins before the vanishing happened.

I have my 3rd beta next Wednesday morning. This clinic does 3 betas. My clinic in NC with #3 just did the two betas. So, I was surprised that I would be getting 3 betas done this time around. The week after that when I am 6 weeks, we will get our u/s to see the baby and heartbeat! :happydance:


----------



## Kayotic

Terri, I am SO excited to see your news! Good luck!


----------



## terripeachy

Momof3-Ah..that makes sense, and glad you get to do another beta and soon after that the u/s and heartbeat. Fun things to look forward to.

Kayotic-Hey stranger! How are you doing? Thanks for the luck. I'll take all I can get!


----------



## Radkat

Terri - I'm glad the transfer went well. I'm just so dern excited for you!

Momof3 - I wouldn't count out twins yet, but regardless, it sounds like you've got a healthy pregnancy in there. And HB to your DD. 10/9 is a great bday!

Katie - Sorry about failing the 1 hour. The 3 hour is kinda dreadful, but hopefully you pass. If not, it's not the end of the world. I didn't pass mine, but my blood sugar was fine when I ate food (not gross sugar water drink), so you might end up being OK. 

Hi Blues! I concur with the lovely looking chart!

Vjean - Keep us posted on how you're doing. Do you think LO could come early???

Kfs - RE apt sounds great. I'm glad you're feeling excited! Enjoy your weekend and eat some oysters for me.

Hi Mischief - I agree with other on the awful doll game. I'd complain. Anonymously if you feel weird about it.

Sis - Hope things are OK. 

Hi Kayotic, how are you doing? 

So both sets of GPs are coming in today for birthday fun. Then going out of town with my 2 besties for a few nights. Fun, busy times coming up, so I may not be around. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## terripeachy

Radkat-Is today your birthday too? Did I miss that somewhere? If so, have fun and Happy Birthday!!!! :cake: That's from Wish. hee hee.


----------



## Radkat

terripeachy said:


> Radkat-Is today your birthday too? Did I miss that somewhere? If so, have fun and Happy Birthday!!!! :cake: That's from Wish. hee hee.

Not mine, just DD's is today.


----------



## garfie

Good luck with the Transfer Terri :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies....I've been trying to post a pic of Mia along with the long posts I type and end up losing everything and get pissed. So I'm going to post now and I'll have to upload a pic of Mia from my computer because apparently it's not working from my phone anymore. 

Now onto the real business...

Terri.....WOW! Great number of eggies and FX this is your cycle. I honestly believe it is. :happydance: 

VJean...great the MIL can't make it. Lol. Now you'll have peace and quiet. And a quick question about the shoulder dystorcia, are you prone to having that and is that why they moved the delivery date up. I was told since Mia was measuring big I would be given a c section a week before my due date to prevent her getting stuck and there was a possibility her head would pass but if she was too big the rest of her could get stuck. Turns out she was smaller than they thought and I could have avoided the c section but we made the best decision at that time with the info we had. 

Katie...sorry about the glucose test. FX you pass the 3 hour test. 

Sis....big :hugs: so sorry you have to go through all you're going through and I pray Abby ends up with you. 

FutureMom...congrats on everything!!! very exciting stuff going on for you. :happydance:

Wish...have fun on vacation and so sorry AF came but at least you saw some progress this month which is a step in the right direction. :hugs:

Momof3....congrats on the BFP and maybe there is a chance there will be twins after all. Anxious to see what your 3rd beta says. 

Erose....big hugs sweetie! With all that you've gone through I know God has something special planned for you and your hubby. :hugs:

Mischief....I commend you for not throat punching one of those women. I'm sorry you have to be surrounded by that. The insensitivity of some people amazes me. 

KFS....hiiiiiii :hugs:

Hi to everyone else. Hope all is well. 

AFM...I am over the baby blues I think. I haven't cried for no reason in a while and I don't feel so overwhelmed with everything like I did before. Hormones are a beeotch! Lol. For my birthday my hubby threw me a surprise party at our house and I was actually surprised. I typically find out about the surprise but not this time. Lol. He got me good! Good food, good laughs and great family and friends to help me celebrate. I couldn't have been more blessed and felt more loved than I did that day.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for the update, Smiles and happy belated birthday! That's great that you were surprised for your birthday. Good job husband!!

AFM-I am feeling some kind of way this afternoon. Not sure, really. The nurse called and left a message saying that my transfer was great, and that I had two frosties. ONLY TWO?! So, I'm glad that I have them, of course, but out of 13-3 transferred-1 (slower growing embryo)=9. This means that 7 of them just stopped growing? What happened to them, and what are the chances that the three inside me are still growing??? I'm guess I'm just feeling bad, and now I want to eat cookies instead of these beautiful apples that I bought for a snack. I have homework to do, so don't worry, I'm not walking off the ledge, but I am getting pretty close to it. *sigh*


----------



## Future Mom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for Terri - try to remember that it only takes ONE!!! :hugs:


----------



## VJean

Terri, :hugs: I'm sad for the ones that didn't make it, but I'm focusing on the 5 (FIVE!!!!!!) chances you do have for a baby! Sending lots of prayers your way!

Smiles, Radkat, Baby is coming early because of size / previous shoulder dystocia, just to be of the safe side. I was also offered a c section but chose to go with an induction instead. Even thou I'm over being pregnant, I still worry about baby not quiet being ready. Guess we'll see on Friday!

kfs1, your RE appointment sounds like it went great! So exciting!! You'll have your :baby: before you know it!

MO3, great beta numbers! My DD had a vanishing twin also, so I completely understand that happiness and grief at the same time. We had suffered multiple miscarriages right before Haddie, so it wasn't hard to focus on how happy we were with her thou. 

Future Mom! Wow! Exciting times for you for sure! Keep us updated!

Katie, love hearing from you!

Sis, :hugs:!! Thinking of you!

AFM- my appt on Thursday was uneventful, except for there was a large chunk of town without power, including my drs office. I knew she was just going to use the Doppler and check my cervix...no need for electricity to do that! What I didn't anticipate was having to pee in a cup, in a pitch black bathroom while balancing with a flashlight that was about to die! :haha: But, at least now I know I can do it! :thumbup:

I'm still on for induction on Friday. I have to be at the hospital at 5 am. :sleep: Yuck! But I'm sure I won't sleep a wink Thursday night anyway! Our plans for today were cancelled bc of rain, so DH has been helping me knock out my to do list. I am so grateful! My big sis is due on the 19th and posts like 8 status updates a day on Facebook. It's rather annoying. I don't post anything, and hardly anyone knows baby will be here Friday. I kind of like DH and I having it a secret. I know she'll freak out if I have my baby first, but she has all week to get it done. :rofl:

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## Smiles013

Terri....we're gonna focus on the ones you do have. You're gonna get your BFP with one of these so get off that ledge! :hugs: oh and I passed your neck of the woods. I am in Springfield VA right now. Came in for a baby shower today and leaving tomorrow so I'll wave hi to you on my way back home. Lol

VJean....you'll have your lil fella in your arms in no time at all! :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

:wave: Smiles! Hey there! hee hee. Where is our picture of Mia?? hee hee. I know you're busy..I just don't want to see her next picture when she's 5. Have a great time in VA. I'm glad the sun is out for your trip. 

VJean-The countdown is seriously on. 4 days until you go to the hospital. That's funny about trying to have your baby before your sister. Is she going to be surprised? Your family dynamics sure are interesting. Any update on your DS and the dreaded DB?


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri sorry those eggos didn't keep up w the others but u do have 5 which is a great number really hoping ONE will do the trick!! :hugs:

Vjean so close so close!! :yipee:

Smiles so glad u got those blues away :) and had a great Bday!!

AFM still in the dumps but went on a all day shopping trip W my BFF and got my nails all Halloweened out so I'm trying to get over it just dreading that witch I guess!! :nope:
Going to make some Halloween themed urns to put by the front door today and watching the Goonies!! ;)

Glad it's a 3 day weekend!!


----------



## Smiles013

As promised....here is Mia at a month old. She was not liking the bow on her head. Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## VJean

Smiles, she is beautiful!!

Terri, I actually don't care one way or the other if I have my baby first. I think I'd actually like to have mine last, so then I would have the oldest AND the youngest grandchild out of 13! :haha: It's just funny that she will be mad at me if I go first! She texted a little bit ago and said she was having contractions, so maybe this is it for her! 

As far DB....we ate still under temporary orders until the judge signs the final orders. Unfortunately, DB is the one that has to set the court date for final orders, and he isn't in a hurry because that's when his child support goes up. We are hoping for a court date in November thou. 

Sis, those plans sound great! I hope the witch is in and out quickly so you can focus on November!


----------



## Mischief

Sorry you're struggling, Sis. I'm in a huge funk, too. This gloomy weather isn't helping.

One of my pregnant co-workers was terribly upset with me for being sad and skipping the baby announcement game at our last faculty meeting. She told someone my behavior is taking the joy out of it for her. I'm not allowed to be sad about my situation and my recent loss, because seeing me sad while she celebrates her pregnancy is no fun. I could defend her and say that she just has no idea - she got pregnant her first month trying - but still, just a little empathy... I'm earnestly praying little miss perfection stays home with that baby next year. I'm disgusted just looking at her, but the b!tch is my partner teacher so I have to deal with her all day, every damn day. 

This week - ultrasound, possibly an IUI, and starting counseling. The doc wants us to discuss IVF if this IUI fails, but I think for now I just need a break. :(


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow Mischief what a C Word and I Dnt use that word freely OMG!!! Let her walk a block not even a Mile in our shoes !!! :nope:

I think I got DH to agree to a few more IUIs until my Bday in Feb so I may see u at the Clinic ;)
Adoption is Also on the table !!
I'm just wondering if we do test positive for Chromosone issues if the PGD will be covered since its needed for a Good embryo??!!! :shrug:

Happy Columbus day the boys are home and we should be chilling at the house all day cuz we r under Thunderstorm Watch... but I have a Parent teacher Conference at 1:15 , I wonder if she would do a phone conference cuz it floods so bad over here maybe it will blow over fast I hope so !! 

Plus I didn't realize how much work there is for Senior parents photos prom etc etc!! WOW

Happy Monday to everyone else!!


----------



## terripeachy

Mischief-Does your partner teacher know what you've gone through. Maybe you could just say 'Hey, I've had a few losses, so I'm not that eager to celebrate right now.' She'll be shocked and baffled and not understanding that she probably won't mention anything to you again. It's over now, so you don't have to go to another celebration for her anyway. *sigh* These women get on my last nerve.

Sis-I hope you can have a phone conference too. Don't risk going out in the flooding for a PT conference. Not worth it. Yay for your hubs getting on board for a few IUIs.

Smiles-Mia is to cute. I just want to squish her cheeks!

VJean-Ok..I hope your sister has her baby on Wednesday so you can win the prize. hee hee. Sucks about DB, but hopefully by November he'll get the date set up.

AFM-:juggle: and I'm working today. Boooooo...


----------



## Driving280

Smiles, so gorgeous :)

Mischief, sorry about the funk. It is a bit selfish of the co-worker to complain that your sadness it taking HER joy away. Girl, you are pregnant, celebrate that. Don't expect the entire world to drop everything and cheer you on. 

Terri, I am sorry about the few frosties. But you have frosties! And you are pregnant now. :)

Hi everyone else!


----------



## VJean

Mischief, wow! Just wow! How on earth does she even have the nerve to make those comments? I'd probably say something b**chy to her!

Sis, that's great news! And I love that your DH is open to adoption! 

Terri, my sis had her baby today!! She now gets 4 whole days to herself before our little guy is born. :happydance: I'm really happy for her and her DH!


----------



## terripeachy

Oh wow!! Congrats to your sister, and phew! 4 whole days. hee hee.


----------



## Sis4Us

We have been talking about adoption for a long time but they make it so hard and so expensive we have to think do we go thru that or go IVF w PGD it will probably cost the same!!

I have no problems w adopting I've always wanted a Lil Asian Girl ;) I'm just afraid they will look at my DH being married 3 times even though we r about to have our 9 yr anniversary I guess we just have to try and go from there!! :shrug:

Also w IVF we could get my Twin Girls :haha: it's the money thing holding us back on all parts really!! 

Vjean glad your sis had her baby now it's Ur turn !! :yipee:


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just a quick update from me - it looks like I'm going through yet another m/c (7) those eagle eyes amongst you were right my chart was lovely and I did get my BFP but sadly it was short lived:cry::cry::cry:

However something good came out of this loss (yes it nearly cost me my marriage) but I guess with hormones and really wanting something I stuck to my guns and we have agreed to carry on trying until Chritsmas 2015 :happydance::happydance: well I guess I will be nearly 45:haha:

As for now - these cramps are really bad - this is the earliest loss I have had so why do I feel so crap??? I hope one day I get off this rollercoaster with my rainbow baby:happydance:

Love to you all - will be back stalking soon:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Smiles013

Garfie.....I am so sorry to hear that. Big :hugs: . I'm glad you are sticking to your guns and your husband and you have agreed to keep trying. You'll get your sticky bean before then. 

VJean...congrats to your sister, and Keegen will be here to say hi to his cousin in no time. 

Mischief....WTF is your co-workers problem? Seriously!!!! The same way she feels you are taking the joy out of it for her, she is adding hurt to what you are feeling. What an insensitive bee-otch! Does she know everything you've been through. I would say have a heart to heart with her and maybe she'll understand then if she doesn't now but honestly a good throat punch has a way of making people understand too! 

Sis.....I would love to adopt one day as well. There are so many kids out there in need of a good loving home. My husband has always wanted a big family like 5 kids in total now is not enough! :haha: I say it's plenty!!

And thanks for all the compliments on Mia. My hubby just said " she's so fussy, she just fusses for no reason at all " I said " she has a reason we just don't know what it is sometimes and she's just very opinionated". Lol.


----------



## Fezzle

Smiles- she's gorgeous!

garfie- so sorry, but glad you're going to keep trying :hugs:

OMG Mischief- so ignorant! Isn't the whole having a baby thing enough to fulfil one's need for joy??


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-Did I say that i love Mia's chubby cheeks? I would like for her to fuss at my house! hee hee.

Sis-Everything is expensive, but you'll find a way. Go for it!! Either the IVF or adoption. Whatever it takes. :) #yolo. HA!!HA!! That's my slogan for justifying my Orioles purchases. 

garfie-I'm so sorry! I can't believe all of this rotten luck you are having. I wish the doctors could figure out why you can't keep these babies!! So frustrating. I'm happy your husband is finally on board with continuing to try until next year. That makes me ahppy and hopefully you'll get the rainbow baby of your dreams. :hugs: You're so brave to keep trying.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Smiles ~ Sounds like you had a great birthday! I'm glad your DH was able to surprise you this time. :thumbup: Mia is adorable! So precious. :flower:

Terri ~ I'm sorry about the only two frosties. FX that the three they put back are doing well and nestling in!

Vjean ~ Oh my! Your peeing in the cup story . . . . .! Glad you were able to get it done. GL with your induction on Friday! Congrats to your sister!

Sis ~ :hugs: And good luck on your upcoming IUI's until your b/day. And on your IVF decision.

Mischief ~ Once again, I'm so sorry about your co workers. They just never let up or seem to understand, do they? Is she aware of your struggles and loss?

garfie ~ I'm so sorry to hear about another loss. :nope: Big :hugs: for you! I'll be praying you get your rainbow soon.


----------



## kfs1

Garfie - I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: But I'm happy to hear that you and your DH are on the same page. Makes the process much easier. 

Terri - I'm sorry that only 2 frosties made it through. WTH? :shrug: But remember, it only takes 1 and you have 5! Also, those 2 frosties sound like super-strong ones to me so your second pregnancy should be a breeze. Don't give up hope!

Vjean - I'm soooo excited for you. Try to get some relaxation in this week. Congrats on being an Auntie. Did your sister have a boy or a girl?

Smiles - Little Mia is soooooooooooooooooo adorable! :) I'm so glad to hear that you're feeling better! Hormones are TERRIBLE! :( And Happy Belated Birthday! 

Sis - Woohoo for IUIs and discussing adoption! :) :happydance: You're getting me in the mood for Halloween. I need to go pumpkin shopping this weekend.

Mischief - Once again, I really feel like I need to come and slap your co-workers around a bit. They are so clueless it's unbelievable. I mean, what the hell is wrong with these people????? Grrrrrrrrrrrr. :gun: Makes me so angry. As far as your situation goes, maybe a break is what you need. I took a month off and honestly, it was the best decision! You can discuss options with your RE just so you're prepared and then make your decision. Hang in there lady. :hugs:

Hi everyone else!

Had a great weekend in the Cape but I am POOPED today. Nothing much to report other than my big box o' meds for IVF is being delivered today. Both terrified and excited to see what's in it. :)


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-I missed you!! Glad you had a great time on the Cape, and you're supposed to be pooped. That's why we come to work-to relax! hee hee. Ooh, your present is being delivered today. Fun times!! It'll seem overwhelming, but once you look it all over and compare it with your schedule it won't be so bad. I got tons of extra needles and syringes but they do come in handy if you mess up.


----------



## Sis4Us

Garfie BIG :hugs:!!!!

Smiles love those Chunky Cheeks too!! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I tried to set up something new with the other Dr but she has nothing available until NOV 3rd at 3pm so that's a no Go !! :(

Idk what to do I guess I'm going to have to call my old Dr and get the test done he wants to do and go from there this Sux!!


----------



## nessaw

Garfie am so sorry. Thinking of you. X


----------



## Sis4Us

Sent a email to my nurse and she's already on top of things I <3 her so much she's th reason I stayed there so long in the1st place and she's on a mission to figure these test out and The insurance lady I like is back so she's looking into the IVF w PGD if we test positive or to see if we can change our plan a Lil to include more so I'm feeling better !! 

I just need to get off my BIG A$$ and lose some of this weight I keep gaining w every MC!! :bodyb:


----------



## Smiles013

Terri....yes you did mention how much you lover her chubby cheeks. Lol. Chubby cheeks are one of my favorite things on a baby , the other is chubby thighs. :haha:

Sis....so glad your nurse is on the case and hopefully the insurance person at your Dr's office will come back with some good news about the cost for the process and testing. FX and :hugs: for you. 

Kfs.....whoo-hoo!!!! Your drugs are there!!! I'm soooooo excited for you!!!!:happydance: keep us posted, which I know you will.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Well, how did opening your present go last night? hee hee. It's game time!!

Sis-That's so great that your nurse is on top of things, and also the insurance lady that you like is working on your case. Hopefully they can code the PGD testing as something different so that it's covered. Good luck!!

Smiles-Oh yeah, chubby thighs are also so cute..they are so soft and squishy! 

AFM-:cry: The Os lost again last night. We're now 0-3 and poised for the greatest comeback ever! hee hee. I really want to use my tickets for this weekend's games, so I'm hoping they win tonight. If so, I'll feel a little better. Otherwise, this may be the end of the road for them. Kansas City is just doing all the right things, and it's super frustrating. Their luck/skill has to run out tonight!


----------



## kfs1

Sis - I'm happy things are working out with the nurse/insurance. 

Terri - Awww. I hope the O's have a comeback so you can go to the game this weekend! Yes - I opened my present last night. :) It wasn't as scary as I thought BUT a little confusing for sure. My REs going to have to do some serious explaining as far as the mixing of the meds goes.


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok where is the witch I'm starting to ???? When I Od if I Od or WTH!!! :shrug:

Kfs1 glad u got Ur meds to show time get ER done!! :)

Terri FX for u on BFP and the Os winning!!


----------



## kfs1

Where are all my oldies at???


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Results are in from yesterday's beta! They wanted it to be at least 6,000 yesterday. I was at 14,865! Doubled every 43 hours during the stage where it should be 72-96 hours for normal doubling range. According to the chart, it should take longer to double as you get more hcg compared to at first. Sadly, I have to wait longer than I expected for my u/s. :nope: Doctors apparently are not in next week, so I have to wait until Monday the 27th.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

kfs ~ Good luck figuring out all your meds!


----------



## terripeachy

Momof3-Woohoo! That's great news.

VJean-I hope everything goes well today and tomorrow. Check in when you can and let us know the results.

AFM-Drop of doom today. We'll see what tomorrow brings. Continuing on with my meds and such. I really wanted to drink a :coffee: today, but I stuck with decaf tea.


----------



## Driving280

Garfie, *hugs* It is still a good sign that you can get pregnant at your age. At least that's what they told me when I had my MC and CPs... 

Mom - Great numbers!!

Terri, keeping everything crossed for you!

As to me, my u/s went well for once! The cyst is resolved and baby looked great. He is actually large for his dates, so they are slightly worried about gestational diabetes. I will have that test in a week and a half.


----------



## terripeachy

Driving-I hope you don't have diabetes. fxfx for you too.


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri I got a drop too but I had to let the dogs out and it was only a .18 degrees so left it as is since still no witch!!! Hope Ur temps jump Tom :hugs:

Mom great numbers!!!

AFM like I said no witch no spotting notta I have more energy which is not usual for days b4 my cycle it's strange !! :shrug:
I'm assuming when I tried to put off O I did or madeit go away all together idk I'm lost as to what's going on I've never been late even when taking my P!! :headspin:


----------



## Radkat

Terri - I'm sorry you didn't get the number of frosties you were hoping for, but you've got some to work with if needed. Sorry about the O's. I'm thinking that drop is nothing. I've got hope over here. :thumbup:

Smiles - Mia is so cute! I'm glad those baby blues have moved out. I'm glad you had a good bday.

Vjean - Tomorrow's the big day! Good luck and check in when you can.

Sis - Hmm re: AF being absent. Any hopes floating around there? Yeah for IVF and adoption talk just in case. 

Mischief - I can't believe your coworker. What do you think you're going to do? She's obviously clueless so subtlety isn't going to work for her. How do you feel about a sit down? 

Driving - Hope you don't have GD. It's a pain, but good to know there's a way to keep LO from getting too big. I keep saying I'm going to eat more of a GD diet just in case I am, but it's hard. 

Garfie - Big :hugs:. I'm sorry you're going through this again. Glad to hear you're going to continue TTC for awhile though. There's always a chance.

Kfs - Hooray for a great weekend and coming back to your meds. Exciting!

Momof3 - AMAZING beta! The twin possibilities continue!

Hi to Fezzle, Nessaw, Wish and all the others!

AFM, DD's bday party went great. Lots of fun, too much food as always. Then I went off for a few days with my 2 best friends. We hadn't done that in 2 years (babies and scattered across the country). It was really great to spend time with them.


----------



## kfs1

Momof3 - Great numbers! Why do they think they're so high? Are twins still a possibility at this point? Either way, congratulations!

vjean - Thinking of you!

Driving- I'm glad that your cyst is gone and that the baby is doing well. Hope that the diabetes thing doesn't pan out. :(

Rad - Glad your DD's party was a success. Too much food is not a bad thing. :) Where did you go with your girlfriends?

Sis - What the heck? Where is your witch? Did you POAS just in case?

Happy it's Friday. Nothing much going on this weekend which is GREAT. It's been a while since I've had an open weekend. My DHs birthday is coming up in 2 weeks and I have NO idea what to get him. He's a huge sports fan (Giants/Yankees) and loves golf and beer. :) Any ideas???


----------



## moni77

Hey all..took awhile to catch up. Things are crazy atwork the next couple of weeks, so I am around bit prob not saying much.

Vjean, today's the day!!

Smiles great pic! Love it!

Sorry garfie....

Katie, what happened with the second test, did I miss that?

Mom, great numbers!! Sorry you have to wait for the scan...


----------



## moni77

Afm, took the harmony test yesterday so I'll know the gender in2 weeks! ,


----------



## Sis4Us

The :witch: finally showed right when I was starting to HOPE of course!! :nope:

Kfs1 Did I POAS :rofl: do u know me??!! :haha:

Moni GL w Gender test!!

:hi: to everyone else never fails I get AF on Friday or the weekend :(


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Sorry the witch is here, but I know you were over this cycle when you Od, so onto November! :hugs:

kfs1-What about a beer of the month club? hee hee. I think those are pretty neat even though I pretty much only drink Miller Light. :haha:

Vjean-Can't wait for your update. I hope everything is going as planned. :kiss: Hi Keegan!

Radkat-Glad the party was a success, and you got to spend time with your girlfriends. How fun.

Moni-We'll be here when you can check in on us. How do they do the harmony test? I can't wait to find out what you're having!

Wish-I thought you were coming back on Wednesday, which means you were back in the US on Tuesday, so where are you, Sunshine? You probably enjoyed being out of touch so now you're trying to stay away. I miss you!! :hugs:

Hi to everyone else. :juggle: no report.


----------



## Wish4another1

:hi: ladies!!

Yes Terri I got back Tuesday morning around 2 am! good ole USA...been lurking since then...

Terri - I am so happy to see your temp go back up this am - your chart is my little addiction - I wake up just to see what happened - which it is nice you are an hour ahead so I don't have to get up early!! :haha:
I am really hoping this is your BFP cycle lady!!! and yes sorry about the O's - my Dh's cardinals met the same fate last night... :cry: I guess full on football addiction starts now... :blush:

Vjean - :baby::baby: today is the day!!! YAYAY!!!! can't wait to hear all about it!!! FX all is going great!

kfs - twinnie!! good luck finding that Birthday gift!! and I am super stoked about your IVF!!! YAY!!! your :bfp: is just around the corner!!:hugs2:

Moni - wow your weeks are adding up lady and now the harmony test!! I am excited to hear what little gem you will be having!! :hugs:

Radkat - your weekend with the girls sounds fabulous!!! what's next for you with the pregnancy??? 

Sis - sorry for the :witch: even though I know you knew... and I am hoping for a wonderful outcome for your niece... November is your month!!! is DH still taking his supplements??

garfie - man I hate hearing about another loss - but I am super happy your DH has come around... I love that you have another year+!!! YAY!!!:happydance:

Momof3 - wow I am betting on twins!!! awesome numbers!!! can't wait to hear about your scan!!

Mischief - holy mother of all things evil = your coworkers!! I will totally come to where you work and :grr::grr::gun::gun: People are so freaking selfish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i got your back lady!! :hugs:

Driving - I had GD - and because I am type A I followed the diet "too well" and ended up only gaining 19lbs... oops!! but really as long as its controlled I think you will be fine!! FX :hugs:

Smiles - baby Mia is just so squishy cheeks adorable!!!!!!! I wouldn't like the headband either so I am on her side :haha:

Fezzle - I am hoping the clomid does the trick for you lady!! I really feel like you have come a long way this year with this TTC business!!! :hugs:

Nessaw - still thinking about you lady - I hope the wedding plans are all coming together nicely... and your next BFP will be around the corner...
:hugs2:

AFM: I am down ladies - one of the reasons I just couldn't bring myself to post anything... trip was a moose-tastrophy :haha: - outfitter was a scam artist... DH and I fought terribly... I didn't even take my next round of clomid and stopped temping for this cycle... I am canceling my appointment in STL - this will probably be my last clomid cycle (whenever I decide to take it) - DH is just convinced it will happen if its meant to be... and I can't make him undestand that if we do nothing - nothing will be our result... so coming on to BnB and seeing everyone moving on is so hard for me... bleh - however - it can't be about me right? so I plan on still coming on and reading and keeping up to date on everyone - celebrate with each of you... just need to get over this cycle I guess so I can get out of this funk - 
of course it doesn't help we had a Soldier killed yesterday - my 2nd day back at work... freaking car accidents - 21 years old - killed 2 others also...both 23... :nope:


----------



## kfs1

Wish - Twinnie!! I hated reading that you're so bummed out. What on EARTH happened? I thought your DH was on board with everything now? I don't want you to cancel your appointment because I know that it will truly lead to your BFP! :cry: Ugh - that really stinks. I hope your DH eventually comes around. :hugs:

Sis - Happy that the witch came (even though it's the weekend). On to the next steps!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-Sorry for dragging you out of lurk mode. I knew you had to be around somewhere...What happened when you got to Canada (Newfoundland? I forget where exactly you were going). The place did not exist? Did you get to do any hunting? I need more details (when you want to share). Sorry about you and DH fighting, and I'm kind of glad that you saved your Clomid because if you're not getting along, your chances of BD are probably pretty slim. And...NOOOOO don't cancel the visit to St. Louis. Is that what you and DH were fighting about? I'm SOOo sooo soo sorry. Huge :hugs: headed your way. Why does everything have to be so difficult? And finally-sorry about the soldiers. *sigh* Boys...:nope:


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish so sorry u are having a hard time I'm right there w ya and YES to DH taking his Supps when I wake him up and force him to take him!!

I just never wanted a summer baby to think how hot it is and how BIG u are but u know what I got a pool I can float like a whale in :haha:

I got my Lab work for all my extra Test and DH too!! We will be going Mon for those or maybe Sun if they will see me for CD3 work !!!

Going to the Renniasance this weekend and I will be drinking and buying lots of Shiny things to brighten my days!! ;)


----------



## Mischief

Wish, Sorry you're blue. I'm in the same boat. Now that my RE is talking about IVF DH doesn't want to proceed. He says it's too much money for such a risk. I'm just like... OK... after all we've (I'VE!!!!) been through because YOU want a baby, we're just going to give up??? 

Sis, I'm sorry about your uninvited weekend visitor! I've been stalking your chart and had started to feel very hopeful! :(

Terri, OMG I cannot wait for you to test!!!!!

AFM, I had my fifth, and final, IUI this morning. Good sperm count, just too bad I ovulated yesterday evening!!! It's always super late, and then BAM! a day early. WTH?!?! My ovaries are b!tches.

And speaking of b!tches... I'm not going to say anything to my insensitive pregnant coworker. She's heard about all I've gone through, but she doesn't KNOW. She can't know - it was easy for her. I don't want to make this happy time sad for her. So I'm just going to smile when I can, avoid her when I can't, and continue to pray that she'll be a SAHM next year. Or anyway that's my current plan. I'm meeting with a councilor tomorrow. Maybe she'll have a better idea.

:hugs: to all! Have a fab weekend!!!


----------



## VJean

Hi ladies,

I haven't read the past two or three pages, but wanted to give a quick update. Keegan Daniel was born at 1:28 this afternoon, weighing in at 8lbs 4oz, 20 inches long. Delivery went smoothly for the most part, but Keegan isn't breathing well and is in the NICU. Hopefully we'll know more tomorrow.....this just sucks. 

I did have good timing this evening and was able to hold him for the first time while the nurse changed his blanket. And then the respiratory therapist came in and changed his mask so I got to see that he has hair!

Don't mind my messy hair in the pic....it had been a long day!

https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/Mobile%20Uploads/C51DF786-6AEB-4A92-8BD0-53EDA69B4D5F.jpg
https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/Mobile%20Uploads/2411E895-02BC-4FDE-81A8-31581D6A886D.jpg
https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/Mobile%20Uploads/FC85EF31-4B30-46D1-ADFE-D76DD44B400E.jpg


----------



## terripeachy

You look beautiful and so does Keegan! Congrats. I hope his breathing gets better today. Thanks for checking in! Let us know when you get home.


----------



## kfs1

Congratulations vjean!!!! He's adorable. I hope things improve today so you can relax a bit but I'm happy that he's safe and in your doctor's care. Can't wait to see more pics. Oh, and you look gorgeous!!! Messy hair?!?!?! You would honestly die if you saw what I looked like in the morning. :)

Sis - can't wait to hear about your appt.

Terri - no temp today? Good for you :)

Mischief - hang in there. Back when I was researching for my IUI, I read BFP stories of people who had their IUI the day after O. It can happen and maybe this change will be what works for you! And if this doesn't work, maybe your DH will come around, at least enough to talk to your RE. I'm sure your chances with IVF would be a high %. As far as your co-worker, your plan sounds great. Just try to smile when you're around her and stay away from her otherwise. I hope she's not in your room next year!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Good morning! Yeah, I was tempted, and then decided to flip over and just go back to sleep. blah! hee hee.

Mischief-I agree with kfs1, I think your chances with IVF are great. You've been so close so many times, that IVF may be the perfect thing for you, but it is expensive, and if you don't want to do it, don't. My chances are also winding down, so you just have to think about it and pray about it and know that whatever decision you make is the best one. However, because this is your fifth and final IUI, it's going to work! And that egg is floating down your tubes waiting for that sperm so the timing probably will work out. :dust:


----------



## Blueshoney

Hi Ladies, 

I'm back from my trip which was AMAZING! So much to catch up on! 

Wish-I'm so sorry about your DH not being onboard with the specialist. Oh painful. I don't think you should cancel your appt just yet. Wait until you two have been home for a bit and rediscuss when tempers are not so high. *hugs*

Mischief-You are a better person than I on how to deal with your coworker. She sounds very self absorbed. I think you should pursue IVF. At 36 you have a better chance than at a successful IVF than most! 

Vjean-OMG your baby is beautiful and tell me the secret at looking amazing right after birth! You look gorgeous. I hope Keegan starts breathing better soon. 

Terri-Have you tested yet? Your temp went back up! 

AFM-We stayed at a gorgeous apt in East End. We were steps from the water. I loved waking up to the sound of the ocean every morning. However, the AC was right above us in bed so my temps have been super low, when after O they tend to be super high. I don't feel any different so I suspect AF will be here soon. I will be making the appt soon for the fertility specialist and I'll figure out where to go from there.


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted to say Congrats Vjean he's precious and I hope his breathing improves today!! DS1 was 6 wks early in NICU for 2wks they told me boys are just a Lil lazy sometimes and need a Lil extra time to figure things out!!! Keegan will figure it out don't worry!! 

Mischief I got my BFP after O!!! FX

AFM my dr won't do a medicated cycle until I get the test done so we r flyin Solo again :(


----------



## Blueshoney

Does this look like a faint positive or an evap line? I don't want to get excited over nothing.
 



Attached Files:







20141018_153129[1].jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Wish4another1

BLUES!!!!! I totally think that is a BFP!!!! Yay!!!!!!


Sis - how long till your test???? I hope it's quick for you and DH!!


----------



## Blueshoney

Does it really look positive? I'm 14DPO right now. It is so faint. I'm worried even if it is a positive that it is a chemical but on the positive sign that means we can get pregnant.


----------



## Wish4another1

Honestly on those IC's your line doesn't look light to me - do you have a FRER? Did the line come up in the time limit??


----------



## Blueshoney

I do have a FRER. I will retake the test tomorrow morning with my FMU. the first one I'm not sure because my cats started fighting and I had to break them up. The second one did but not until like 4:58 minutes had passed. 

Tomorrow morning can't come soon enough! I still have not told DH. I don't want to get his hopes up until I'm sure.


----------



## Wish4another1

Ooooo so excited for tomorrow morning!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

FX for u blues those IC take forever to get dark tell us what the FRER says in the Am!! :)

We have the labwork just have To go Mon I'm sure results will take a week and since I'm CD2 no meds this cycle unless I can find someone w some ;) :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

These r the tests my Thyriod dr did the anti Thyriod so I know it's neg

Antithrombin III Activity (015040)
Antithyroid Antibodies (006692)
Beta 2-Glycoprotein Antibodies (163915) Chromosome Analysis (511035)

Any clue on these ladies off to google I go!!

I'm just worried he must think I really have a issue if he won't do a cycle until these r done!! :nope:


----------



## Mischief

Blueshoney said:


> Does this look like a faint positive or an evap line? I don't want to get excited over nothing.

That's positive! Congrats!


----------



## terripeachy

Ack!! I can't tell Blues but I want it to be positive so badly!! You're really taking a FRER in the morning?? I can't wait. Fxfx. :dust:

Sis-I'm not sure what those tests mean either, but I hope you get your results soon so you can move forward.


----------



## Sis4Us

It's looks like a lot of blood clotting test which I did the Z something one and it came back neg I'm guessing these are just more in detail!! :shrug: 

I'm going to pull up my lab test I got for the MTHFR and Thyriod antibodies and see if it has the beta on there my Chromosonal test was ok but he wants us to do it again and DH has to do it too this time!!

Guess we can Give it the old college try this month and DH is taking 4pills at bedtime and is doing OK w them at bedtime they make him sick in the AM so I'm hoping that will help us get a surprise!!
I'm also starting a Zumba class to get moving and going back to acupuncture !! Getting healthy and trying our best!!!
All I know is I saw 3mo old twin girls at the grocery store and I want that Sooooo Bad so I'm still talking to the insurance lady on Mon to check options for Dec!! ;)

Sorry for the rambling it's a Lil late for me and my pup is still up running a muck :nope:

Vjean update us on Keegan!! :hugs:

Blues update w that Line in the Am!! ;)

Terri u too!! :)


----------



## nessaw

Congrats vjean. Keegan is gorgeous. Hope he's breathing a little easier.
Blues keeping everything crossed for the frer.
Hi everyone. Xx


----------



## Smiles013

VJean...congratulations!! Welcome to the world Keegan!!!:happydance::flower::hugs: Prayers for you that his breathing gets better soon. Oh and you look great, what are you talking about?

Blues...that looks like a positive to me so congratulations lady! :happydance:

Terri....ummmmm, when are you supposed to test? Is it today? Can it be today? 

Wish...so sorry to hear about the trip and the bickering but I wouldn't cancel the appt in STL, go and see what they say. Maybe once your husband has cooled his heels he'll see things differently. Men are just weird sometimes and it amazes me how some of them flip flop back and forth sometimes when it comes to babies. Maybe they have some sort of fear about it they don't share. Before we had Mia my husband said no, that we has enough kids-true we had 4 between us but not one together. Then he said yes then no etc. I finally told him if something happened to him at work or otherwise I wouldn't have a piece if him that we created together. That seemed to click with him and the rest is history. Plus I think the water works didn't hurt either. Lol

KFS...how are you with figuring out your meds? Man, I'm excited! :happydance:

Mom....holy crap!!!! Those are some high numbers. Can't wait to see what your scan shows. Twins, triplets? :happydance:

Hiya to everyone else.


----------



## terripeachy

Yes, today is test day for me, and drum roll.....BFN. I'm so over this. I do have two frosties, so I will find out how much it costs out of pocket for me to use them, and we'll try that route. Many say that FET is the way to go. At this point, I guess it's worth a shot. Two fresh cycles surely didn't work. Maybe I should have spent my money on adoption since that is what I've always wanted anyway. And now I'm in a ton of debt from this cycle, and I hate being in debt, so I need to cool my heels on mani/pedis/waxing and 3x/month eating out. The eyebrow waxing will stay on the list.

Blues-This month is all yours! fxfxfx.


----------



## Wish4another1

terri - :sad1:](*,):confused::confused: I am stinking sad and frustrated for you!! stupid BFN... big :hugs2: for you my friend... don't make any decisions this week - just treat yourself to some goodies... and maybe its not a bad thing to wait till January??? can you ask the doc what is going on? do they have any ideas???
Im still believing for you... always... :hugs:

Blues - I hope your FRER was positive this morning and you and hubby are having a private celebration...but let us celebrate too!!! :haha:

Vjean - I hope your little buddy is breathing today without assistance and you get to take him home ASAP!!! and seriously you looked fantastic in that picture - especially for someone that just had a C-section!!! :dance:

:hi: Smiles!! I am so glad you got your hubby to come around!!! cause your little Mia is so cute!! :flower:

Sis - :saywhat: I have no idea what any of those tests are - but I am hoping they will explain why your little beans aren't sticking!!! I am glad DH is taking his 4 pills every night... I don't think mine is taking his...but eh whatever...
FXFX you get answers super quick and you get your plan solidified for those twin girls coming your way!!! :happydance:

:howdy: to the rest of you lovelies!!! 

AFM: started randomly bleeding yesterday??? :shrug: Its light but definately red blood...I am CD 15 today... I. have. no. idea. 
I haven't cancelled my appointment in STL yet. I guess it wouldn't hurt just to go talk to them - I have my excuse why my DH won't be there (he has no more vacation days till January) which is technically TRUE... 
obviously my body needs help, so maybe they will give me clomid or something unmonitored - its not feasible for me to drive 2 hours for a blood test... I don't know... I guess I will see what they say... they may laugh me out of the office!! One day I am glad to be done with this TTC business - the next I don't want to give up... UGH... 
:xmas21:


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri BIG BIG BIG :hugs:!!!! I would be at my whits end too!! Treat yourself see a friend and talk to your Dr that's all we can do!

I think thats my main reason for not wanting to spend for IVF w my luck I would get a BFP but would have another loss and be in debt at the same time!! :(

Wish I would go and see what the Dr has to say maybe he has some more testing u haven't done yet that can explain more!! GL

Terri :hugs: Again!!!


----------



## nessaw

Big big hugs terri. Xx


----------



## Blueshoney

And frer was negative. :(


----------



## kfs1

Terri, Terri, Terri. I honestly have no words. I am shocked because everything seemed so good this time around. I agree with Wish. Take some time to just breathe. Step away from all of this nonsense for a bit. You always have your 2 super-strong frosties waiting for you whenever you are physically and mentally ready. Huuuuuuuuge hugs from over here. Love you lady.


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri- I am so sorry. Your chart looked amazing! I completely understand about the money. It's why I have been hesitate to make an appointment. It's one thing to be dissapointed every month, its another when you have spent thousands.


----------



## kfs1

Blues - sorry for the negative. Maybe test again tomorrow? 

Wish - I'm glad you didn't cancel the appt. it can't hurt to hear what the doc has to say. I hear you about the back and forth between TTC and stopping. This process is beyond draining.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Man. It's shit news Sunday. I'm so very sorry Terri and Blues. Had such high and positive hopes for both of you and this is just so unexpected...I think we are all shocked. Great big hugs to you. <3


----------



## Katie Potatie

Will reply to all when back home from this last vacation of the year and can hop on my computer. Hi to all!


----------



## felcity 45

Oh no Terri and Blues :hugs: so sorry, that's such shitty shitty news...:cry: xxx


----------



## Wish4another1

I'm sorry Blues...even more sorry I got your hopes up :sadangel:


----------



## nessaw

Sorry blues.x


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-So sorry..it's not over yet for you...wait until Tuesday. I love your different chart though..that makes me excited even though I know you were traveling. Are you going to test again?

kfs1-It's so stupid. HA!!HA!! I made general tso's chicken after church to console myself. It turned out pretty good. It's extra spicy! I have to talk to the clinic and see if they have anything to say. I already know the answer-everything looked great.

Thanks everyone else. It'll happen. I'm feeling confident about it (now) with my frosties. If they can make it longer than the others they must be pretty strong.


----------



## Radkat

I'm sorry for the BFN, Terri and Blues. That just sucks. Big hugs.


----------



## Blueshoney

Wish4another1 said:


> I'm sorry Blues...even more sorry I got your hopes up :sadangel:

Don't be sorry. It looked positive to me too especially as I have never had an evap line before and then apparently I got them on 2! I've been trying not to be upset today. I ended up telling DH about it. He is completely confused on how there was a line and now there isn't. 

Terri-so glad you are feeling better. Will you be trying both frosties at once or just one at a time?


----------



## terripeachy

I'm thinking that both will be put in. I don't want to do this any more, so let's just use them all up and when I have to do it again :wacko: I'll just start fresh. If I tried three two separate times, what are the odds that two will actually work? Slim to none, but I have to go for it. 

I didn't tell hubs that I tested. He thinks the only test is tomorrow. I told him yesterday not to get excited. He said 'Well, you have been tired lately.' I said 'that's because you don't talk, and I get bored easily with quiet.' hee hee. 

My MIL is coming into town tonight. She is a true piece of work. I invited her to go to the theater tomorrow night. I didn't realize it would be such an ordeal. This is my last time offering something nice to her. I'm 40 now, and have a very low tolerance for people who can't figure out how to do things on their own. I asked her what kind of Lactaid she needed. She had to call me back three times before she figured out exactly what type of milk she drinks. I think everyone knows what type of milk they drink at the drop of the hat, if they have ever purchased milk. Lord, help me.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I totally agree about your frosties and I'm sure your doc will as well. They made it so much longer than the others - they're super-strong MEGA frosties. I can't believe your MIL's going to be in town the day of your beta though. That totally stinks.

Sis - Let us know how your talks with insurance go today!

Hi everyone else! Still on BCPs until Wednesday and I am convinced that they're causing me to have stomach issues. Back in the day when I was on BCPs, I always had gastritis flare-ups - to the point where I had an endoscopy done and was on meds and everything. And I hadn't really thought about it but my stomach's been much better since being off of them. I was sick one night in the cape and this entire past weekend. Booo.

Had bloods this morning. If everything looks OK, I will be starting stims this coming Sunday.


----------



## Driving280

Terri and Blues, *hugs* I am so sorry about your BFNs...

Terri, I read from somewhere that it takes an average of 3 IVFs for us over 35s to get pregnant. So third time will be the charm! Also the success rates for frozens are so much better. Do you feel confident in your clinic (their SART scores are great for our age, etc)? 

Vjean, congratz! How is he feeling? Any insight as to why he had the breathing issues?


----------



## Sis4Us

Happy Monday ladies!!!

DH and I went to get our labs done now he's off to LA for a few days and we will start the BDing when he gets back even though I doubt he takes his Supps when he's gone :haha:


----------



## Wish4another1

yes yes Happy Monday ladies!!! 

Sis - glad to hear the tests are all done - and I have a feeling you are right about the supplements while he is gone - what fantastically creative things are you doing for all hallows eve??? 

kfs- oooooo and so it begins.... I am so excited for you twinnie!!!

:hi: katie, driving, blues, radkat, nessaw, vjean, terri (don't kill the MIL -but I do have bail money), Erose (where you lady - hope all is ok), felicity, momof3, and geez anyone else I missed... :hugs:

AFM: still freaking bleeding/cramping I totally don't get it but WHATEVER...:finger:
I started my next marathon training plan (take that uterus:growlmad:) and knocked out 3 miles this morning before work... 
UNFORTUNATELY - in the shower I lost my freaking contact...so I have been at work all day like a freaking pirate - one eye matey!!! :boat:
they seriously need to add a pirate smiley...
just saying...

Much love to you all... hope you had a great weekend and have survived Monday :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish u ask and I deliver!!!

Here was my week last week!!

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_IMG_20141015_165255_zpsq2nx0cjq.jpg

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_Snapchat-20141012124908_zps4slx4vzi.jpghttps://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_Snapchat-20141012124845_zpsljsq5ing.jpg
The urns are outside now lit up and I will change them every season!!

Finished off w the Fun Run
https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_Snapchat-20141016094233_zpsxncp97vq.jpg

Working on DS2s costume this week and a storybook pumpkin he has due the 30th ;)


----------



## kfs1

Driving - How are you feeling? 26 weeks along - wow!

Wish - What the heck? Why do you think you're bleeding? And once again, you're amazing for training for a marathon!! Keep it up lady!

Sis - When do you get the results of your labs back?

Vjean - Thinking of you. Hope things are going well.

Terri - Thinking of you (again). Hope you get a surprise BFP today. And if not, drink/eat heavily tonight.

Nothing to report from me. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Kfs1 idk the lady was a temp and way out of it when I asked since they are detailed test I'm assuming 2wks+


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-When are you running a marathon? I'm going to start running again on Thursday. I have a show to go to tonight, and since we have company it would be rude to get home and then roll out again, so Thursday it is. I pulled out my winter running clothes and got excited. hee hee. Yeah, why are you bleeding? sorry you lost your contact. Hopefully you have a spare at home.

Sis-You are the queen of decorating. How cool!

Driving-Thanks..maybe you're right. We'll see..hee hee.

AFM-Beta today. Someone random called my work number earlier. I'm not answering until tomorrow. Why would the nurse/doctor call you at work? So...I will wait until tonight to hear the message. Unfortunately, when I was having my blood drawn, the rude nurse walked in and said "Hey Terri!" UGH!! hee hee. I don't want her to call me!!!

MIL is driving me batty. We watched Little House on the Prairie yesterday afternoon (her favorite show), and she was telling me what was going to happen the entire episode. I said "Don't tell me." Then she would tell me and say 'oops.' I ended up doing laundry and missed the end of the show. Darn. HA!!HA!! Then at dinner she talked for 1/2 hour on all of the miracle sightings/witnessing she had seen since we last talked. Hubs was watching football (his seat at the dinner table faces out) and I was just sitting listening. Finally, I got a glass of water and went upstairs. That's great if you see miracles, but I can only take so much. You can't SEE the boredom in my eyes?


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - I don't have a race picked out yet - this plan is 16 weeks long and it only increasees the milleage 1-2 miles a week - My kinda pace!!! hahaha... probably run the half marathon in the town where I work in April - it will be my 6th time... atleast I know the course!!!

sorry your mother in law is being - well... herself!! :haha: I often wonder how people don't see that glassy "I don't care what you are saying" look in my eyes??? they just keep talking :shrug:

Sis - WOW... you do some amaze balls stuff lady!!! I would just like my outdoor light to hang right :rofl: 

:hi: to everyone else!!!

AFM: - kfs - I have no idea why I am bleeding like this - my best guestimation is that I didn't ovulate this month (I didn't take my clomid while on vaca) and my body is reacting to that... but other than that guess I seriously don't know... 
I thought it was done last night - but it greeted me this morning :haha:

well girls its official - I cancelled my FE appt in STL today... and I talked to my nurse with my OB/GYN and asked she would talk to the dr about letting me take clomid until my birthday in April - then I AM DONE trying... I will be 42 and I cannot keep going on... I hate it... I truly do. If DH was willing to get more treatment I would go to the ends of the earth so he could be a daddy... but I have to accept that he wont... :cry:


please don't feel sad or sorry for me... I have two beautiful girls and they are wonderful. 
I am not leaving BnB - I will still be here cheering you on and praying each of you get your :bfp: with a baby to hold at the end of 9 months
:)


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri sorry about the MIL I know the feeling DH mentioned yesterday that his moms been hinting hard about retiring and moving in w us WTH!! I asked him so how is she going to get up the stairs or are we giving her our room?!? 
I gotta get a baby in that room upstrairs quick and in a hurry!! ;)

Wish I know the feeling exactly I'm too old for this mess and feeling sick or depressed every day cuz of something TTC related isn't helping me one bit :nope:


----------



## kfs1

Wish - *sigh*. I'm soooo bummed that you cancelled your appointment! Your DH wouldn't be willing to do an IUI or anything like that? Ugh. Well, I'm still cheering for you over here lady. I hope the Clomid does the trick for you. :hugs:


----------



## Smiles013

Terri....I'm so sorry to hear about the negative results. Man...I just knew this was it BUT as you said you do have the two frosties so your BFP is just around the corner. As for the MIL, how long will she be there? Hopefully not long. 

Blues....I'm sorry to hear about your negative results as well. :hugs:

Sis....so creative! I'm jealous. I threw 2 potted mums outside my house and called that decorating for the fall. :haha:

Wish...sorry to hear you canceled the appt and I hate the emotional ride you're on. I actually hate it for all of you lovely ladies. 

VJean...hope Keegan is doing well. 

Kfs....getting closer and poo poo on the BCP's for making you not feel well. 

Hi to everyone else. 

Oh has anyone heard from Oldermom? Tell her I said hi if she is on another thread.


----------



## nessaw

Wish sending you love and luck with the clomid.


----------



## VJean

Sorry for the silence, ladies! It's amazing how exhausting sitting around in the NICU is! 

Thank you so much for all the kind words and well wishes for Keegan. He has made huge progress over the past few days. His lungs were just a little immature due to my GD, even thou it was under control. They weren't producing surfactant on their own, so he wasn't able to breathe without the help of forced O2. He also has two small holes in his heart, which is normal in utero, but usually closes right after birth. His didn't close right away, but should soon on their own. 

He started nursing yesterday, so they took his IV out today and they are also testing him without O2 right now. If he can go 24 hours without support then we can talk about going home!

Here are a few pics... Sorry if it is too many!

Yesterday
https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/2F948BF0-18AE-4FDB-9D43-335F1317E219.jpg

Today (I love his chins!)
https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/16542DF8-1266-4D52-967E-633F47C2AFA7.jpg


----------



## felcity 45

Aww, VJean that is one gorgeous little babba, congratulations xxx


----------



## terripeachy

Vjean-Ok! I hope you can go home today. I'm so happy he is starting to breathe on his own. Yay!!

kfs1-Where were you when that picture was taken?

Smiles-She left yesterday morning. Phew! A day and a half is a day too long. hee hee. I'm a terrible DIL. No, that's a lie. I'm awesome for inviting her up here and dealing with her. I will be a terrible DIL starting today. If her son has no interest in seeing, talking or hanging out with her, why should I? Lesson learned.


----------



## kfs1

vjean - He is soooooooo cute. Keep the pics coming. :) I'm so happy that he's doing better.

Terri - Oh, that pic was taken at Yankee stadium but it's actually a few years old. I have a serious lack of couples pictures for some reason.


----------



## Sis4Us

Vjean so happy to hear from u and even happier that Keegan is doing better!! :)
Love his chunky cheeks and turkey chin!! ;)

AFM I had a long response this AM but got a call from My Bigs School yea he has DMC for skipping and tardiness!! Not a happy Mom right now!! Told him no GF no truck well he freaked his getting extra credit and doing extra chores!! We will see how that goes!! :nope:

Anywho what's up w my cycle I've had bleeding for a hr a day then nothing for the rest of the day until the next day WTH!! :shrug:
Never had a cycle this long but it's kinda on and off so maybe that's the reason I'm getting really confused!!
Hope that my cycle and my BIG straighten UP!! :grr:


----------



## Radkat

Vjean - Keegan is absolutely adorable! I love the chins and baby rolls. Nothing better than a chunky baby. I'm glad his breathing has improved so much. It's quite a feat to go from a water breather to a air breather in an instant, so it's no wonder it took a second for him to get used to it. It's great that he started nursing too!

Terri - I totally agree to with what you said about MIL. If DH doesn't want to put in the effort, no reason for you to either. I love the line about seeing the boredom in your eyes. Some people just don't. 

Kfs - Are you feeling better now that the BCPs are done? 

Sis - Love your Halloween décor. Your cycle definitely sounds strange, but I'm sure it'll even out soon. Glad you're getting DS in line. Sounds like you know just how to get results out of him. :thumbup:

Wish - I think you're decision re: TTC is reasonable. This whole TTC thing is a two person process and there's only so much you can do on your own. I hope you're at peace with it. Clomid may just do the trick though... :flower:

Hi Driving, Felicity, Nessaw, Smiles, Blues, and all the others I'm missing.

Nothing too crazy going on here. I'm not sleeping well which really sucks. I usually sleep well so I'm kinda a baby about it. DH keeps asking if I'm OK so I guess I've been cranky lately. :haha: DD started a new preschool class and she's be crying at drop offs. I'm sure she'll get the hang of things. Going to a Jack o'Lantern festival this weekend. Supposed to be pretty cool. Hope you all are enjoying Fall. It's 90 here today. I'm ready for soup weather. :wacko:


----------



## Katie Potatie

*VJean*&#8212;What a sweet baby! Lil chunky monkey! Very glad to hear that he&#8217;s making improvements. Thank God for NICUs. So were you pumping to keep your milk-flow going before he started nursing? Hope you and the family are hanging in there and that Keegan will be going home soon.

*Smiles*&#8212;Thanks for sharing a new pic of Mia, too. Another sweet lil&#8217; chunky monkey! Can I tell you how delighted I am to see that bow on her head? I just have a strong conviction that if you have a baby girl, you must adorn them at all times with bows and/or flowers stuck to their noggins. And so glad to hear you are past the Baby Blues for the most part, too!

*Wish*&#8212;I was sad to read you cancelled the appointment, but I guess it&#8217;s legitimate for you to do, if you are feeling like you are in it alone. I guess it&#8217;s only because your DH has swayed back and forth from being on board with TTC and pulling back that I hoped this was just another phase of him needing a break from the focus on it and he&#8217;d get back on board. But you are right&#8230;if he doesn&#8217;t seem to be that invested in becoming a biological father, that&#8217;s on him. You have two beautiful girls. You&#8217;ve certainly done your part to TTC again and then some!

*Terri*&#8212;Oh noooo. It&#8217;s totally understandable that your MIL was getting on your last nerve. And the timing of her visit just sucked ( although not her fault), but I&#8217;m sure you would have preferred to have some time to do your own thing after the IVF. That whole story about Little House on the Prairie cracked me up! Not trying to blow smoke up your behind, but it sure does seem like everyone says the frozen transfers have a better success rate. I know you are probably so over this whole thing, but I still believe you will get your baby(ies).

*Sis*&#8212;So glad you got the testing done for both of you. And hells no about the MIL coming to move in one day. You have to nip that in the bud immediately!! Even the best MILs would get under your skin after a while. I dunno, it would just feel like having a permanent house guest where you could never really relax in your own home. Anyway, FX for good test results! Also, I like when you share pictures of your latest projects. Great idea with the urns. We have 2 outside our house that I never even thought about doing something like that with. Hmmmm.

*Kfs1*&#8212;First off, love the new profile pic! And very excited that you&#8217;ve begun the IVF journey although it&#8217;s too bad about the nasty side effects of the BCP. I always thought people made crap up about the BCP having bad side-effects just because I never personally experienced any for so many years. Then, after my DD was born and I went back on the same pill&#8230;..they totally screwed up my body! So, I believe! I believe! Hoping you get some frosties to set aside, as well. I guess it just provides a nice back-up plan or future sibling plan, but look at Moni, she&#8217;s still trucking along well with her one little embie!

*Radkat*&#8212;Good to hear from you! I&#8217;m having trouble sleeping, too. It&#8217;s a small price to pay, for sure, but just an uncomfortable part of the journey. And my DD was notorious for crying at drop-offs and clinging to me even when she loved her teachers, her classmates, the school, etc. so I feel your pain!

*Blues*&#8212;Thinking of you and those damn unfair evap lines. Hope you are doing okay.

*Mischief*&#8212;Sorry that your co-worker is so immature. That&#8217;s what it sounds like to me&#8230;.very self-centered like a pre-schooler. Your line about hoping she&#8217;s a SAHM next year cracked me up. Hang in there, your turn will be coming. But sometimes a break is necessary to regroup and re-energize.

*Driving*&#8212;So did I miss it or did you have the GD test yet? Really hope that turns out just fine for you!

*Moni*&#8212;Excited to hear your gender news soon!! Do you have any inklings or intuitions?

*Future Mom*&#8212;Eeeek I just saw your ticker and that you are already 16 weeks along. Where did that time go??!! That&#8217;s wonderful. How are things going for you?

*AFM*&#8212;Not a whole lot to report over here, but no news is good news in my book. Just hit the third trimester (can&#8217;t believe it) and getting bigger by the week. My belly is now finally bigger than my ridiculously big bazoombas. Oh, and my belly button finally popped out, so there&#8217;s that. We should be getting the nursery pulled together in the next couple of weeks. I&#8217;m very Type A, so I&#8217;m in full on nesting mode right now&#8230;I&#8217;d really like everything purchased and ready to go for the baby before December so I can focus on just enjoying the holidays, which are busy enough. So, that&#8217;s about it. Hi to everyone that I missed!


----------



## Fezzle

VJean- he is lovely! I was just reading an article this morning on Facebook about those those blankets with the blue and pink stripes that newborns yet.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Sis4Us

TGIF Ladies!!!! :)

Going to get my hair did cuz DH is dragging me to see Wade Bowen I don't listen to cou try so I'm going to be lost and bored :nope: but I gotta keep him and his :spermy: Happy!! :haha:

:hi: to everyone hope u all have a great weekend!!


----------



## Driving280

Hi all! Happy Friday!

VJean - I hope he is ready to come home! I am sorry for the breathing problems, but what a cute little one :)

Katie and Radkat - I am sorry you both are having trouble sleeping. I am actually not - I sleep like a log :) When I go to sleep, I am always so achy everywhere, but somehow the sleep really is healing for me. I actually think it is the super hard mattress DH made us get - I complained at the time but now I don't get any of the aches at night that kept me up with DS. The support must be good or something.

GD test is on Monday... keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Blueshoney

VJean-OMG Keegan is just such a beautiful baby. I love all the pictures!


----------



## Future Mom

:wave: hi everyone! Sorry I haven't posted for a while - broken laptop! :( But all is well now.

GL Driving on GD test! :hugs:

Congratulations VJean!!!! Your baby is beautiful and I'm glad he's doing better now. You look great too. :thumbup:

I can't possibly post on everything I missed, but I did read it all...the good, bad and ugly. Lots of you need a :hugs:

AFM: Yep, 17 weeks already. I still have to pinch myself to remember that I'm preggers since it still doesn't really feel like it. Only gained a few pounds, but my pants are getting tight. I actually had a dream about my pants being tight, so maybe it's time to buy some maternity pants. :haha: Nothing to report really. I'm going to talk to my union reps this week about how to apply for leave, etc. Still haven't bought any baby stuff yet...afraid to jinx it I guess...

I hope everyone's having a good weekend and moving forward on their TTC journeys. :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Driving - good luck at the GD test!

Future - glad to hear you're doing well. I hope you're able to relax soon so you can buy some baby stuff! :)

Sis - how was the concert?

Rad - I HATE not being able to sleep. I hope your situation improves soon.

Katie - I'm so glad that you're doing well. I laughed at your big boobs/belly comment. :) I'm sure you look gorgeous!

Hi Blues and Fezzle!

Bday party tonight and then my first stims after that. Ahhhhhh. Nervous ladies.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Have fun at the party!! You'll be fine during stims. It's really not that bad, and once it's done, you'll be like 'What was all the fuss about?' hee hee. I rotated sides of my belly so that I could get a break every other day.

Futuremom-Go shopping!! hee hee.

Driving-Hope the test goes well, but a few people on here had to retake it, so it's not the end of the world if you have to retake it. I just hope you don't. That orange drink can't be good. hee hee. 

AFM-Just finished reading Gone Girl, so I'm considering reading another book over the next few weeks (months!). I meet with the doctor and nurse on Wednesday to go over my results. Not sure what we're going to do. My husband hasn't asked and I haven't said anything, so I'll meet with the doctor and see what he says. :shrug:


----------



## Fezzle

Future Mom- good to see you and glad all is well!


----------



## Sis4Us

Happy Monday All!!!!

Had a long weekend and I'm sore and tired but about to O I think :shrug: the concert was ok I dont know country I went for DH!! My BFF came so I had someone to talk to and who made me drink :haha:
We went to the Renisannace yesterday and my feet are sore today!! :)

Good to hear from u FutureMom 

Terri hope u Dr has a great plan!!

Kfs1 GL w the shots!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Hey all! Sorry I haven't been around. I've been constantly sick the past couple weeks, and haven't felt like getting on. Got some Zofran today, so hopefully I start feeling better.

Terri ~ I'm so sorry. :hugs: I was hoping this last IVF would have been it for you and we would be due together. :nope:

VJean ~ He is such a cutie! Sorry about the breathing problems he had. :hugs: I hope you are going home soon.

Blues ~ :hugs: I'm so sorry!

Hello to everyone else! I hope you are doing well. :flower:

Well!!!!!! Had my u/s today! :happydance: They decided my due date is June 16th instead of the 15th like I had thought. BOTH OF THE BABIES were measuring 6w6d instead of the 7w0d I thought I was.


----------



## Wish4another1

momofthreegirls - TOTALLY KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:twingirls::twingirls::oneofeach::oneofeach::twinboys::twinboys::twinboys::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::loopy:
:loopy::loopy::loopy:
:laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:O:)O:)O:)=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/
:xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1:


----------



## Radkat

Momof3 - Congrats on the twins! Yay! :happydance:

Sis - Sounds like you made the best of the concert!

Terri - Have you read Where'd You Go, Bernadette? That's my book recommendation. Let us know what your thoughts are after meeting with the doctor. Are you leaning one way or the other now? 

Kfs - How the stims go? 

FutureMom - I'm a fan of maternity pants. Once you get a pair, you'll think, why did I wait so long to do this? And I echo giving you the go ahead to do some shopping, if you want. BUT I would say don't buy a ton of clothes and stuff, because people love buying baby clothes and you'll end up with too much. Especially newborn sizes. I would say don't buy anything smaller than 6 months because everyone buys newborn and 0-3 month sizes. Well, unless it's really cute and you just need it. :thumbup:

Driving - Good luck on the GD test. Hope you pass. I didn't pass the 1 or 3 hour with DD and my blood sugar was fine. I almost feel like it was a mistake, but I was good anyway. 

Hi to Wish, Blues, Katie, Fezzle and everyone else!


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats on the Twins Mom!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Momof3-Awesome news!! We all knew it was twins. hee hee. I'm so excited. Wouldn't it be crazy if they are both girls?! Crazy awesome..you're going to have to get your husband a male dog-for real!

Radkat-I haven't read anything for a long time because I've been in school the past few years AND I had a few books on my Kindle for winter reading, but I always chose long books so one is still waiting for me. But, my love of reading has been revived. I'll write your book down and check it out. Hopefully my newest book won't take too long and I can get to yours. Thanks! As far as the frosties-I'm just waiting to see what the cost is. I have to call Aetna because I think I may have a 3x maximum for IVF. I feel like I read that somewhere, but I'm trying to block it out of my mind. :dohh: I hope that's not the case. It's benefit time at work so I want to put a lot of money away pre-tax, but if I can't use it for anything, why bother. I keep getting knocked down every way I look lately. It sucks. All I can do is escape with a book.


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats- Momof3, or soon to be Momof5!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Thanks everyone!

Terri ~ If it does end up being two girls, it is what it is. I'm still holding out hope that at least one of them will be a little boy! :winkwink: Last year sometime, before we started TTC, DD #3 said to my dad, "Wouldn't it be funny if my mom ever had twins, one girl and one boy." She had also made other comments at times about wanting me to have twins - a girl and a boy. I wonder if she knew something all along? :haha:

Sis ~ You still have me down on the first page as TTC. I found out on October 4th, and due June 16th. :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry I've been slacking I changed it!!


----------



## nessaw

Congrats momof3.x


----------



## Smiles013

VJean....what a cutie patootie!!! Hopefully Keegan is home with you now. 

Katie...Mia hates anything on her head, so that bow did not go over well with her! I have to fight with her to keep a hat on her head. Lol. 

Terri...I'll just go see the movie and call it a day! Lol. I'm not much of a reader except for the 50 Shades trilogy. Man, I never read that fast in my entire life! I knocked out 3 books in like a month! Lol. Also, maybe your husband hasn't said anything about the IVF since you haven't. He's probably just following your lead. I am keeping you in my prayers that the FET will work. 

Mom....knew it! Congrats! How freakin' awesome. Your husband might get lucky ang get one boy out of the deal. Lol. If not, oh well....he'll just have to wait for a long time for grandsons. Lol. 

Kfs....good luck with the stims!

Hi to everyone else....

On my end, Mia turned 7 weeks this past Thursday. Man...time is flying! I finally got her on video saying hi! For the past 2-3 weeks I kept trying to catch it. The first time I heard her say it I thought I was going crazy. Then my daughter heard it shortly after I did and one day my daughter, son and I were in the room and she said it. I guess if you say hi to a baby a couple hundred times a day they'll eventually say it. Lol. My mom watched her the other day and she said " she said hi, it was clear as day" I had already told her she was saying hi for some time now. Every time she says it now I still get tickled. Lol. Next word I'm working on is mama! I don't think I can upload a video here but if any of you ladies want to see it I'll email it to you. Lol


----------



## Driving280

Momof3, congratz! Twins, wow, a little daunting :) 

Terri, I hope it works out with the insurance. I remember that when I was looking into IVF, the financial consult re: insurance took longer than the first dr. meeting. Ugh.


----------



## kfs1

Momof3 - Congratulations!!! Such great news. :happydance:

Wish - Miss hearing from you girl. :flower:

Rad - Thanks so much for asking. Tonight will be day 3 of my stims. The first night I was very emotional but was feeling much better yesterday. I had bloods taken today and will go back tomorrow for more bloods and an ultrasound to see how things are progressing. 

Smiles - I would love to see the video. Too cute!! :) Glad to hear that things are going well.

Hi everyone else!


----------



## Driving280

Ugh, failed the 1-hour GD test and now have to spend 3 hours of my life doing the second round test. So different from last time when I sailed through all these...


----------



## moni77

Hey all - finally caught up after my crazy week at work last week!

Vjean - beautiful!!! Hope you are both home and healthy now!

momof3 - woohoo!!! 

Everyone else - Hi!! I'll try to keep up better now that things should be slowing down a bit at work.

AFM - got the harmony results back (terri - it is a simple blood test) - I am low risk for the chromosomal disorders they test for (so no CVS or amnio for me) and it is a BOY! DH really wanted a girl, but he is coming around to the idea. He has said for the last 5 years that he really likes the name Max for a boy - so we will now be calling Chimmi - Max! Still deciding if Max will be the middle name or first name. My clothes are definitely tight - I went to a major outlet mall last weekend and they didn't have a sngle maternity store!! So I still have to buy some comfortable clothes. Officially 12 weeks - will be making it facebook official next week!


----------



## terripeachy

Driving-Sorry about the test. You were probably too worried about it. I hope the 3 hour one turns out just fine. When do you take it?

Moni-Such great news. Chimmi Max. hee hee. I love it! Missed you.

Hi to everyone else. Just waiting for this afternoon's appointment, and I started temping again yesterday. It's just in my blood. :haha:


----------



## Driving280

Thanks, Terri. I am actually pretty certain I have it - I have a lot of the signs/risks: advanced maternal age (ugh), immediate family member has type 2 diabetes, baby's measuring large, gained weight quickly. Sugar was also not just slightly above norm but significantly (175, 135 is upper border of normal). Going in on Monday but until then putting myself on a GD diet. (DH is sweet and worried and is doing diet planning and made me eggs this morning, so there are pluses to this).

Moni - congratz! Boys are great :) My DH wanted a girl at first, but now we will be a family with 2 boys and he's quite happy about it.


----------



## kfs1

Driving - Ugh. That STINKS. What's involved in the 3-hour test? Do you have to drink a bunch of gunk or something?


----------



## Sis4Us

Driving hope the 3 hr comes back better!!! :hugs:

Moni yay for :blue:!!!

Kfs1 looking forward to your scan!!

Terri GL at the Dr!!

AFM looks like O day now to get DH to participate he's been so tired this week!! ;)


----------



## moni77

Driving FXed for MOndays test - eat NO sugar until after the test!


----------



## nessaw

Moni congrats on a boy.
Driving fx for mon.
We had the recurrent mc consultant today. Not much to report. The tests weren't back from the last mc so do not know what caused it-chasing those up tom. They took history and bloods and I go back in 6 weeks to get the results. She basically said it's not getting pg it's keeping it. So we wait a bit longer! 
Hi to all.x


----------



## terripeachy

I'm back!! Long update to share. 

Firstl, I'm such a sucker, I'm no longer in lurking mode. hee hee. I'm going to squeeze this FET in before the end of the year. SOOOOOO that means I'm back on BCP starting tomorrow. It'll be for a few weeks and then I have to take estrogen shots in my butt, every third day, and then progesterone (probably in oil) shots everyday. The office says the meds are only like $100-200, but I'm calling in the morning to see what they say. My nurse was PISSED that my insurance money ran out. She wished I had called them, AND she said to bring in the receipts because if I'm really out of money, she wants to make sure that they charged me the cheaper cost. So I got home and looked for my receipts. I saved them all this time, BUT, I think I was so upset with hearing my negative result that I recycled them ALL. I'll save the world and be mad at the same time. "I WAS SO MAD.....I RECYCLED!!!" :haha: I'm stupid. Anyway, we'll see what the insurance place says about my injectables. She is SOOO nice. She told me that as long as she's been a nurse at Shady Grove, she still gets really emotional calling everyone on test day. She said she is happy for positives, and 9/10 times when she tells someone it's negative, she cries after she gets off the phone. So nice...I almost started crying listening to her say that. :cry: The rude nurse would never say that. She'd say 'well, you're a :jo:, it happens.' hee hee.

So...the doctor says he can't understand why this isn't working. He showed me all of my embryos and their progression. He said that the first time, 3 of my embryos that were transferred really were of perfect status. The second time, they weren't perfect, but the three transferred were hatching blasts, so they were well on their way. The two that we froze are also hatching blasts, so we can just try it again and hope it works this time. He is also going to do the endometrial scratch this time. I'll have it done twice. Once when I am on BCP and then again when I start my injections. He said he's happy that I'm not blaming him, like others do, but he didn't perform my retrievals or transfers, so I can't really blame him. He thinks that my lining is fine. It's been fine in both cases. We just don't know. I also asked him about FET versus fresh, and he said that if the studies showed that the results were overwhelming one way or the other, everyone would have changed. There's just no telling. The nurse said that sometimes the doctors tell patients that there is just no hope for you and you should look for other means of having kids, and my doctor hasn't said that, so he's hopeful for me. They also have a $30k guarantee using donor eggs, and he said that I could do that until I'm 50 if I wanted to. But I have six chances to get a positive or I get my money back. I think if I'm going to spend $30k it's going to be on the next round of adoption for my second (or third) kid. So....this FET HAS to be it.

That's the long and the short of it. I'm still debating whether I should tell my husband (kind of). I could have an immaculate conception. :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I think I Od on our Anniversary none the less :yipee: hopefully will be testing on my Mimi's would be Bday!! Hope she brings me my Lil Punkin!! ;)

Terri this FET is it!!! :)

It's our Annivesray but we already gave each other our presents cuz we suck at hiding em :haha: but we r going together to Get an electric Fireplace for our room & out for lunch!!! :)

Happy Hallows eVe!!


----------



## terripeachy

Happy Anniversary, Sis!! Hope you enjoy your lunch out today and glad your DH is back in town and back on board the baby train. Did you hear back from the doctor about whether you can do IUI yet?


----------



## kfs1

Happy anniversary Sis!


----------



## Radkat

Terri - Very exciting that you're doing a FET before the end of the year. I kinda love the idea of you making it a surprise for DH, but in reality, maybe not the best idea. :haha: Can you get something from your doctor showing what you paid for? I'd be mad if I thought I could get something cheaper! 

Smiles - So funny that Mia is saying hi. Cute. 

Driving - Boo to failing the 1 hour test. Sorry you have to do the 3 hour one, but maybe you'll pass. My suggestion is try to get an idea of diet now just in case. I've already decided that if I fail the 1 hour this time, I'm just going to do the blood sugar testing since I already have the meter, etc from DD. But I do want to do whatever possible to get insurance to pay for the strips. Those suckers are expensive! Hope you pass and don't have deal with all of that!

Sis - Yay to Oing on your anniversary. Makes for extra fun on your anniversary. :winkwink:

Nessaw - I hope the doctors can offer you some more answers. :hugs:

Hi Kfs, still doing stims? Hope all's well.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Driving280

Terri, I really hope this FET is the one for you. I don't want to cheerlead unnecessarily, but I think the chance is on your side now. Did he talk about PGD at all? 

Radkat, thanks! I have tried to keep to the diet the last two days and it is not that bad. Of course, to tempt me, some broker sent a huge tray of massive yummy muffins, apple strudels, and bagels and fruit juice to the office kitchen in the morning. I was just standing there growling.


----------



## Sis4Us

No I haven't gotten our test results back yet!! Might send my nurse a Email Tom!! Lunch didn't go so well I actually had to go to the bathroom cuz I was so dizzy I thought my lunch was coming up!! :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh no, Sis. Why were you dizzy? That's weird. 

Driving-he said that if I wanted to spend the money I could, but putting them back in and not getting pregnant Is proof that something was wrong otherwise it would take. He's not really for it, but it's my decision. As cheap as I am, I agree. Plus they would have to freeze and rethaw unnecessarily so why bother? I'm ok with risking it. Go big or go home!


----------



## Sis4Us

Happy Halloween US Ladies!!!! :)


----------



## kfs1

Haaappy Halllloweeen U.S. peeps. :)

Rad - What's been going on lady?

Driving - Ugh. I hope the work people keep the treat away. I HATE that. :) Good luck at your next test.

Sis - Hope you're feeling better!

Appointment went well this morning. Starting Ganirelix tonight and continuing along with the other meds. May or may not have to go back in tomorrow, depending on how my bloods come back. If not, next appointment is on Monday. So far, I have 3 follies on my right and 6-7 on my left. I guess that's OK, right?

DHs birthday is tomorrow but our friend is having a Halloween party so we will celebrate there. :)


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Yeah that's a great number of follies. Woohoo!! Don't be surprised when you have to push hard to get the Ganirelix needle in your stomach. It doesn't sting, it's just a duller/weird needle for some reason.

Are you going to dress up tonight? And if so, what are you going to be? I just hide in my basement. The last time I bought candy, all these upper age kids were knocking and they weren't dressed up AND they didn't say trick or treat. I'm not passing out candy solely because you are knocking on my door. I give up!


----------



## kfs1

terripeachy said:


> kfs1-Yeah that's a great number of follies. Woohoo!! Don't be surprised when you have to push hard to get the Ganirelix needle in your stomach. It doesn't sting, it's just a duller/weird needle for some reason.
> 
> Are you going to dress up tonight? And if so, what are you going to be? I just hide in my basement. The last time I bought candy, all these upper age kids were knocking and they weren't dressed up AND they didn't say trick or treat. I'm not passing out candy solely because you are knocking on my door. I give up!

I don't blame you for hiding! Spoiled brat kids. This is actually the first year we'll really be around. In the past, we would try to go out and do something because my dog would go NUTS every time someone came to the door. So, kinda sad this year for that reason. :( 

Thanks for the tip about the Ganirelex!


----------



## moni77

Happy Halloween!!!

KFS - I had similar numbers...

Sis - Happy belated anniversary!! 

Hi everyone else!!:wave:

I finally bought maternity pants and am definitely showing a bit of a bump with them on...I am much more comfortable at the end of the day. Next will probably be an updated bra...


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi Ladies!

Hi to anyone I misstrying to get this message out quickly. Since our Breaking Bad series is over, were moving onto the Walking Dead, tonight (appropriate for Halloween) so I gotsta get movin!

*Momof3*Ahhhhh, I can, but I cant believe its twins!!! I mean your beta numbers definitely seemed high but its still just crazy pants. Congrats twice over. And thats a really great sign that both babies are measuring on track. Hoping you get at least one little fella in there!

*Moni*Speaking of fellas, congrats on your little boy! We are really dominating the testosterone pool on this thread. And the best news is that the harmony test came back great! Also, Im glad to hear you moved onto maternity pants and go get the bigger bra(s) too. Just do it! Its so worth the comfort. I think we have this pride thing (at least I did) in wanting to stay in my normal clothes for as long as possible. Screw that! I continued to wear my maternity pants for a good couple months after my DD was born and it was hard to go back to regular button/zipper pants again.

*Smiles*Yes, Id love to hear Mia saying Hi. Thats adorbs! I will send you my email address. And Im bummed to hear she is anti-bow/headband. *Sighs*

*Terri*We are all holding out the greatest amount of hope that these little frosties take for you. The stakes are high and you know we are all pulling for you! Frustrating that theres no real answers as to why the first IVFs didnt take, but obviously good that there are no major problems standing in the way either. Regarding Halloween, years ago, when I was single I decided to get into the Halloween spirit and actually turn my light on and give out candy. I only had about 5 legit little kids show up that whole night and then at about 8:30 pm, two high school boys showed up dressed like Gang Bangers with pillow cases for treat bags. And after they left I thought, Wait. I think they actually ARE gang bangers who just wanted candy. Stopped giving out candy again until I was married and in a non-gang banger area of town!

*Neesaw*Well dang, Im sorry that you didnt get any information from your appointment. And Im sorry that its just more waiting on your end to find some answers.

*Sis*Sounds like you have all your ducks in a row this cycle and some pretty sentimental dates involved, too. FX for you! Are you taking your Progesterone pillsyou think that made you dizzy?

*Kfs1*Eeek, its getting so close now for you!! Love reading about the process. Its all very exciting!

*Driving*Boo hiss on the 3 hour GD test. I had to take it and its a pain just because you have to sit there for 3 hours. The lady taking my blood told me that she had GD with her infant son and she goes.You know, its not so bad. It can usually be controlled with diet. You just need to drink nothing but water and eat lots of vegetables and proteins. Carbs are reallyyyyy bad, so you need to stay away from those. And no sweets. You should have seen my face. It probably looked like this..
 



Attached Files:







Spongebob Crying.jpg
File size: 4 KB
Views: 37


----------



## felcity 45

Hi Ladies,

I know i don't come on here much now but I could really use some help :cry:
As you know I am no longer TTC all though not preventing lol my cycle has been really off for quite a while, heavy and painful and ranging from 23 - 28 days. I made an appointment with the doctors and they ran some tests and its just confusing me. They say my Thyroid antibodies are high but my T levels are in the normal range so repeat bloods in 4 weeks, Thyroid issues would explain how I have been feeling (tired, cold, hair loss etc) They then did hormone bloods this was 3 days before AF results were:
FSH 2.5IU/L
LH 3.1IU/L
Oestradiol 678pmol/L

They also did swabs to rule out infections that may cause some of the symptoms and they have come back as mild thrush...I have no symptoms of this at all :wacko:

As you know I have been dieting and so far have lost 46lb so would have thought this would have made things better?

I really don't no ladies, am I perimenapause? all the nurse said was my hormone levels are within the normal range..I'm just so confused and fed up :nope:

Sorry for the long post just wish they would give me some answers, I feel like they have just given me the results and left me too it.

x


----------



## Future Mom

Hi girls! Hope you survived Hallowe'en! We had hardly any kids, so now we have a huge bowl of candy left over :thumbup:

Moni - I'm determined to try to get some maternity pants this weekend. I've gone to the store a few times and was just so overwhelmed that I left. Maybe I'll try kijiji - might be easier to talk to someone who's been through it.

Felicity - sorry I can't help you, but I'm sure someone else here will be able to. Good luck!

AFM - I tried to post a profile pic of me in my Hallowe'en costume. Hopefully you can see it? Anyways, we go for anatomical scan on Friday (18 weeks) - is that when we find out the gender? I'm so excited! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope everyone's having a great weekend!


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies...

Happy day after Halloween! Lol. We had 5 trick or treaters and 2 of them were high school kids who rang our door bell at 9:40 at night, I was like " WTF?!?!" Now we have tons of candy left, not good for me since I am now in " work out, watch what I eat" mode. 

Sis...happy belated anniversary. Hope your dizzy spell is over. Any idea what caused it? 

Terri...yaaaaayyy!! Get it in!!! Whoo-hoo!!! FX this is it, I really think it is. As for the receipts were those for the prescriptions? If so you should be able to get the list if prescriptions filled from our insurance company. Oh and I sent you the video. Lol

Kfs....I tried posting the video but it says the file is too large. My email is [email protected]. Feel free to email me and I'll send you the video. 

Moni....team blue!! Congrats. Boys and their moms have such a special relationship. 

Driving...hope the 3 hour test comes back with better results. 

Katie....yeah, I'm bummed Mia does not like things on her head but too bad! Lol. I put them on anyway. Lol she had a fit about her costume. She was a butterfly and she hated having the hood on her head!!! But she had to wear it, her antennas were on top of the hood. Lmao

Mom...did I already say congrats on the twins? I can't remember. In any event congrats!!!!! (Again?) Whoo- hoo

Wish...how are you?

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## terripeachy

felcity-All I remember from my paper, is that you want your FSH and LH to be about a 1:1 ratio. Yours looks good. I don't really know what else to tell you about the other details. I just hope you can get some answers soon. You know you can always ask us questions and hang with us anyway. <3

Smiles-Thanks for the video. HI! hee hee. My nurse wants to see my receipts to see what they charged me. She also said I could use my receipts to claim medical expenses on my taxes, so I hope she's right. The FET is much cheaper, so yes, I will be gettin' it in! hee hee.

Katie-Always so good to hear from you. Funny Halloween story. I wonder if they were real gang bangers. hee hee. Funny.

Hi to everyone else. Hubs and I are finally going out for sushi tonight...because I can! Enjoy the rest of your night all. :flower:


----------



## Driving280

Felicity - I think these are really good numbers, if they are the same units that I know of. I was told that anything below 8 is great for FSH and above 10 starts getting iffy, perimenopause is more like 15+. Terri is right, should be close to LH too. My FSH was 4.3 and had no issue getting pregnant (had issues keeping them but that's another story).

Katie, good to hear from you! And you're 30+ weeks! Funny, in my mind you are totally a long way ahead of me but I think it is because you got your BFP in the April thread, not the May thread, but we area only a few weeks apart. 

Terri, enjoy sushi and I hope the receipts thing works out!

Smiles, thanks! I know what you mean about candy being left over. The GD scare came just in time for Halloween, and we have like a bucket of candy still sitting in the kitchen (we had a lot of cute trick or treaters, but hubby always goes overboard and buys like $50 worth of candy from Costco or wherever, plus DS got a lot when we went out). So it is looking at me, I am looking back.


----------



## felcity 45

Thanks Driving and Terri,

I've been on the internet looking but it just gets confusing as to what is normal and most of the results are in miu and i,m not sure how to convert them lol

Hi to everyone else, hope you all had a great weekend :flower:


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all!

felicity- I'm not sure about the units, but I've also heard that you want FSH and LH to be similar- I know this because my LH was almost twice my FSH which indicates PCOS! So yours looks good in that regard! 

Wow, it seems like you pregnant ladies were just getting BFPs and look how far along you are now! I guess that's a sign of how long I've been TTC now! I'm so glad you're all doing well. Driving- good luck with your test! Future Mom- can't wait to hear the results of your next scan! I would assume you'd find out the gender then!

Sis- late happy anniversary!

AFM- at the beginning of my first Clomid cycle and feeling optimistic, other than the timing could be such that OH's father passes away right in the fertile time. And feeling like a bad, selfish person for worrying about that! But, on my 3rd pill of Clomid today and all good so far. I'm only on CD4 and AF is already gone!


----------



## Driving280

Felicity, this should help - looks like you are all normal.
https://www.mayomedicallaboratories.com/test-catalog/Clinical+and+Interpretive/8670


----------



## Fezzle

Driving280 said:


> Felicity, this should help - looks like you are all normal.
> https://www.mayomedicallaboratories.com/test-catalog/Clinical+and+Interpretive/8670

lol, this scared me at first as I thought by 'premenopausal' they meant perimenopause rather than just all adult women not in menopause yet! And then I thought 1-7 days was in the cycle and not age!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry I've been MIA this weekend was crazy busy starting w our Anniversary then Halloween and my BFFs Halloween Bday party last nite!!

On Halloween We had a block party and my LO was late for the pizza cuzwe had a Make up mishap and our door bell was ringing Nonstop needless to say my 5 bags of candy was out in a hr!! :nope:

Everyone said DS costume was the best they saw All nite if we had a contest he would have won... He told Everyone " that's cuz my mom worked hard on it!" :haha:

I'm not sure what the dizzy spells are about it happened Again yesterday when I was helping decorate cupcakes and cake balls for my BFF!! I only take my P at nite so I don't think it's that :shrug:

Here's a pic of him in costume
https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/IMG_20141031_214915_zpsb1wohvml.jpg

And me
https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_Snapchat--5673168879504709327_zpskvl3w0nm.jpg


----------



## felcity 45

Many thanks Driving, feel better seeing that :thumbup: sorry if it scared you Fezzle I had to re read it lol

Sis that costume is great, I was never that clever making outfits for the kids :wacko: Luckily my daughter is far more artistic then I ever was x


----------



## Sis4Us

I forgot to Update on my test results All our results are within Normal Range!! So he wants me to do a Hysterocopy I can't remember the exact spelling but it's when they put u to sleep and use a camera to look at your uterus and the dr basically cleans the lining all out so u have a fresh new start and have a better chance for implantation!!

I'm waiting to hear how much it cost and just really hoping I don't need to do that it sounds a Lil scary! :(

Ok the more I read about this the more I'm afraid to do it since I have no known issues w my Uterus!! :nope:
I sent a long email w lots of ???? To my nurse we will see what they say!!


----------



## kfs1

Katie - LOVE the walking dead. How are you liking it so far? Thanks for your support!! :)

Felicity - I'm no help but I'm sorry that you're feeling so stressed. Can they do anything to treat your high T levels?

Future - Can't wait to hear about your scan this week. :)

Terri - Ahhhhh. I think I need to get me some sushi soon, too! There's no reason why I shouldn't have it before ET, right?

Fezzle - Glad to hear that you're moving along on Clomid. How long does your period usually last? Mine's been pretty short this past year...

Sis - Great costume. :) Glad to hear that your tests came back normal. Hopefully the hysteroscopy does the trick. I had that done a while back - wasn't too bad.

Hi everyone else!

Had a great weekend celebrating DHs birthday and Halloween. Friday, we just stayed in and finished our costumes. Saturday, some friends came over in the afternoon and then we went to a Halloween party at night. Yesterday, we went to a chicken wing competition that my DH's Aunt hosts. We came in LAST PLACE! We were first last year but I guess we bombed this year!!

This morning's report: 11 follies on my left and 3 on my right. Trigger will either be tomorrow night or Wednesday night for egg retrieval either Thursday or Friday. :)


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Yeah!!! Great follie report. Sorry about your wings..who won and what did they put on theirs? That contest sounds like a lot of fun. Yeah, eat sushi now. hee hee. I was really in the mood for hot sake..Yum yum.

Sis-Of course your little one got the best costume award. You are SO creative, I can't even stand it. Glad your report was normal and you had a fun weekend with your bestie and the little kids. fun times.

Driving-I forget when your 3 hour test is, but if it's today, best of luck.

AFM-Not much to report. Still waiting to hear back from the nurse saying I can proceed. I hope she says I can. I went running yesterday because I can't stand that my thighs are getting thicker, and I just feel like a blob. Now I'm sore and happy. I ran 3.3 miles and I only walked twice for about 50 yards. Sometimes I can't mentally convince myself to keep going. I will try to run the entire circuit tomorrow. Tonight I'm doing a yoga for fertility video that my friend gave me. 

:wave: to everyone else.


----------



## moni77

Sis great costume!!

Hi everyone!!


----------



## Fezzle

kfs- good luck with the retrieval- so excited about how soon it is now! My AF showed back up after I went for a run yesterday, but today it really has just been some spotting mixed in with normal CM. When I started the Metformin and started getting periods, they were about a week long, but the past few have been more like 5 days.


----------



## Driving280

KFS, nice follies!!

So I had my test today. Hungry morning after fasting since 9pm the previous night, followed by drinking the yucky orange drink again, but more of it than before (I was so hungry it was almost a relief to have something). They took blood 4 times but the nurse could not find my vein on the left arm, so after some ineffectual but painful poking there, she did all 4 draws from my right arm. Should find out the results this afternoon or tomorrow at the latest. This also made me go look at the patient portal at my medical provider and was kind of stunned at my latest bloodwork results - NOTHING was normal - all was low or high. They only told me that my iron was low and sugar was high. Now I need to talk to my dr.


----------



## Driving280

So YAY!! I passed the test, barely!! For two of the draws, I was literally within 3 mg of the upper normal limit (176 when 179 is last normal value). So I will still need to be careful and will continue reading labels for sugar and carbs...


----------



## moni77

Yay Driving!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Driving!!!! :yipee:

AFM my nurse must be off today since she worked all weekend cuz I haven't heard back from her, hopefully I will Tom!!
Kfs1 how long were U told not to TTC after the procedure??

Also I'm putting my Test date here 11/13 the November testing thread is rubbing me wrong w ladies bitching about TTC for 3 mos WTF try for 3 yrs then u can B1+&#8364;h!! :nope:


----------



## VJean

Ugh.....don't you hate when you type out a long reply and your computer (or iPad!) dumps it! :dohh: BRB!


----------



## felcity 45

Yay Driving that's good news, 

I don't really understand what you ladies are having to go through at the moment but just want to wish you all luck with the IVF and the whole TTC process.

Sis your comment made me laugh :haha:, Its soooo true!! I read through some of the other threads and think how can you be stressed after 3 cycles??? They have no idea!!:wacko:


----------



## Fezzle

Yay, Driving!


----------



## kfs1

Terri - my SIL/BIL won the wing competition. They actually baked their wings and just did a typical spicy buffalo sauce. He said that he sprinkled the wings with baking powder (or soda) & salt (I think) the night before and that's what made them super-crispy. Look on seriouseats.com

Driving - congrats on passing the test. 

Sis - ugh. Well, I was out of commission that whole month because I also had my tubes unblocked the same week but from what I can remember, I want to say a few weeks...? I wonder if you'll have to take the month off :( Oh, and I hear you about the other threads. LOTS of newbies. Feels like we were in that place a lifetime ago, huh?


----------



## nessaw

Sis I hear ya!


----------



## terripeachy

Driving-Phew!! I'm so happy for you. You can eat one piece of Halloween candy and then it's hands off!

I am SOOOOO glad I didn't do the November thread. You don't even know..well, you do know. :haha: There are a million people for one (and I already have a part time job with my motorcycle stuff), and two, those women are ridiculous. I almost said something, but I just unsubscribed. I'll be back in December, I suppose, and I may not even be back then if those fertile myrtles are still on the thread.

I cooked, ate one bite of dinner and then did my yoga video and started to feel sick. I think all the core work was messing with my pasta. I finished it and then just laid on the couch. I turned to the visualization section and it was lost on me. Oh yeah, my MIL was saying that she had the color 'orange' on her spirit and wanted hubs to look it up. I was just quiet when she said that because I know that orange is a color for fertility. I wonder if she was messing around in my paperwork that is strewn all over the table. hee hee. I can't remember if I had the picture of our embies still on the refrigerator when she visited either. Funny how all of a sudden, orange showed up in her spirit. :wacko:


----------



## moni77

Ugh sorry about the new testing threads - is this in the lttc or over 35 forums?


----------



## Sis4Us

Over 35 nothing's safe anymore I'm staying here or in the LTTC forums!! :nope:

I'm feel very pukey Again not sure what's up but it needs to stop! :(


----------



## VJean

Driving, so happy you passed your test! The GD diet is boring, but is great for controlling weight gain! If you could follow it, I would, but allow yourself some treats once in a while!

Terri, so glad you are doing your FET! And throwing out your receipts is completely understandable! I hope you are able to get your expenses from the company or insurance. And I'm so impressed by your running! I suck at it! 

Kfs, yay! You are getting closer! I hope the process is going smoothly for you! I'm always impressed by you ladies that go thru this. Your determination is inspiring! (That goes to all the ladies going thru IVF, IUI, etc!)

Sis, hope your dizzy spells are going away. :nope: Your DS's costume was fantastic! I love your craftiness! So happy your test results are normal and here is to hoping that this month is your month! All those special dates are lining up for a reason!

Moni, woohoo! Another boy on this thread! Congrats! Can't wait to hear how your Facebook announcement goes! Any thoughts on names yet?

Katie, I can't believe we will be on baby watch for you before we know it! 

Wish, miss you! Hope you are taking care of yourself!

AFM, just trying to adjust to life with a newborn and almost 2 year old. Haddie loves her little brother....just a little TOO much! She had a blast trick or treating, but only went to a handful of houses. I made her a cute scarecrow costume, complete with bow on her hat, and almost everyone still thought she was a BOY! :shrug: I ordered Keegan's baby crow hat from Etsy. 

Keegan is doing great. He has been going to weekly weight checks and we are hoping he'll be back to his birth weight. He has a follow up with a cardiologist in a few weeks and hopefully the two holes in his heart will be closed. He's a great baby....just sleeps and eats!

Here are a few Halloween pics. I don't think Haddie looks like a boy, but maybe I'm biased. :winkwink:

https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/0C8D9BEC-4B61-4CAE-B538-F62730521CCD.jpg

https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/425457EE-7C72-45FA-BA5D-1EB0A1275EB2.jpg

https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/25F0BF6D-B463-4A45-A00F-E22E3DFC3FA5.jpg


----------



## terripeachy

Vjean-She doesn't look like a boy at all. I LOVE their costumes! thanks for sharing them. I heart overalls and patches so that outfit is right up my alley.

Sis-Yikes..I hope your nausea/dizziness goes away soon too. Bizarre..


----------



## Sis4Us

Vjean I think her Costume is super cute maybe it's the red that threw people off :shrug:


----------



## kfs1

vjean - LOVING the pics. They're both so adorable!!!

Trigger is tonight ladies for a Thursday retrieval. Ahhhhhhh.


----------



## Sis4Us

GL KFS1!!!! :dust:


----------



## moni77

YAY kfs!!!

Vjean - adorable pics - definitely not a boy!!

still working on names - my guess is it will be awhile before we have finalized anything. Nickname for now is Max.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I heard Back from my nurse about time I have to wait one cycle after the Hscope to do a medicated Cycle!! Also the only Insurance lady I like is on Vaca until the 14th which is a day after my test date in the mean time I'm calling the other Dr to see if I can talk to her and she what plans she might have for me!!

Been kinda down today just thinking of another Xmas w no Baby or Pregnancy is quite Depressing!! :cry:


----------



## Future Mom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for Sis


----------



## VJean

Good luck, kfs1!
:hugs: Sis!!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Hope the trigger last night wasn't too traumatic for you. What time is your retrieval tomorrow? I'm SOOO excited for you. Boop boop!!

Sis-Is your hystreoscope scheduled yet? Hopefully you won't even need to go, based on your chart so far. Yeah!

My dad is driving in tonight for a week long visit. He has some business to take care of (he's a landlord), so not sure how much time he'll actually be spending at our house, but I'm excited to see him. I just have to prepare dinner every night. I think I'll start with lasagna. Yum yum. Still no word about moving forward without CD3 bloods. One week of BCPs down already though, so I feel good about that since I have to stay on them for three weeks if I am moving forward.


----------



## kfs1

Sis - Hang in there. Like Terri said, hopefully this will be your month. And if not, you're doing everything in your power to move forward. Stay positive.

Moni - Can't wait to hear about which name you decide on. :)

Terri - I'm happy that you're on BCPs, too, but I really hope you get some more answers soon. That's fun that your dad's coming to visit, too. And mmmmm - lasagna. I haven't had lasagna in AGES. I had to do my trigger at 11 last night and I was EXHAUSTED. So, I watched some TV on the couch and set my phone alarm just in case. :) The only issue I had was that I could NOT for the life of me get all of the medicine out with the stupid needles that I had. I had been using the q-caps before that so... Anyway, I got about 95% of it though so hopefully that will be enough.

ER is at 10 tomorrow at a facility in Manhattan so we'll be leaving nice an early to make sure we beat traffic.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I think I have found my dizzy issue my ear started aching last nite so I moved to the couch w all 3 dogs << not my choice as they woke me up every few hrs and didn't leave me much room .... So I'm not sure of my temp it was 98.34 at 5Am!! :shrug:

As for the Hscope no I haven't scheduled anything I don't know price or if I even want todo it I'm going to try and make an apt w the other DR to see what she suggest Also!

Terri have fun spending time w your Dad!! :)

Kfs1 GL w ER hope u get lots of eggs!! :)


----------



## moni77

Sis - hugs for you!

KFS - GL with the retrieval!!


----------



## Driving280

Sis, hope this is your time, finally!

KFS, hope the retrieval goes well... 

Terri, hope your dad's visit is enjoyable. Lasagna is good though cooking every night can be a chore :) 

Nothing much new here. Like VJean suggested, am trying to keep to a gestational diabetes diet with just a few treats here and there (DH made a yummy banana milkshake last night, all that was missing was rum!).


----------



## Radkat

Sis - Love DS's costume. Hope your ear issues resolve soon. I'm sorry you have to skip a cycle with you HScope. I'm with the others that your chart looks fantastic. 

Kfs - I have to say, I am just so dern excited for you and this cycle. GL with ER today! How do you feel? 

Terri - I'm impressed with your running. How do you like the yoga video? I love yoga but some of it can get a little hippy-dippy. Hope this one is OK. If nothing else, it's relaxing, I hope? Lasagna is a great fix bc you can eat it for a couple of days. Soup/chili is another good one for that. Just get some good bread to go with it and it's a meal! It's too hard to cook every night. Hope the visit goes well. I'm glad you're feeling good about where you are right now. Moving forward!:thumbup:

Driving - So glad you passed! Good advice to follow a modified GD diet anyway. That's what I'm doing now as a just in case measure. If I fail the 1 hour, I'm just going to test by blood sugar. I hated the 3 hour made me nauseous, dizzy, headachy the rest of the day. Ha re: the milkshake needing rum. My Italian dinner the other night needed a glass of wine. 

Future Mom - Yes, you will probably be able to find out gender at you 18 week scan. Exciting! Report back!

Fezzle - Hooray for a Clomid cycle! FX!

VJean - Love the Halloween pics! Your daughter does not look like a boy, she's adorable. I dress DD in gender neutral stuff all the time and she gets boy comments as well. Reminds me of when I was in college and did a last minute costume of a mechanic and couldn't get a drink to save my life. I vowed to be a sexy whatever all Halloweens after that. I didn't, of course. :haha:

Sorry that the TTC 35+ has gotten a little...young. Just one more reason it's nice to have this thread.

Hi to Smiles, Felicity, Nessaw, Katie, Wish, Blues.

All is well here. I gained 8 lbs at my last appt, so I need to reign that in a bit. Not the most fun during the holidays, but better than having 50lbs to lose and a huge baby to deliver. :wacko:


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm kinda think todays temp was a fluke as I got woke up at 520 and tossed and turned until 6 when I temped :shrug:

UPDATE well I talked to Insurance and it appears the Hscope will only be a Copay since its considered testing!! :shrug:


----------



## kfs1

Sis - Ooh, yeah - ear issues will definitely cause dizziness. Are you going to go to the doc to make sure all is OK? I'm sorry you have to miss a cycle with the hysteroscopy but I think it's the right move since you seem to have no trouble getting pregnant. :)

Driving - Glad to hear you're doing well. Curious - what kind of foods can you eat as part of the GD diet?

Rad - Is 8 lbs really bad? I would imagine it's a normal amount during pregnancy, no? Anyway, you have a bit to go until the holidays so just try to eat well until then. You HAVE to enjoy yourself on Thanksgiving! :)

Thanks so much for all of the sweet messages ladies. ER went well yesterday. They were able to retrieve 14 embies. Hope to hear from the embryologist sometime today. Transfer will be either Sunday or Tuesday, which works out perfectly since my DH will be home both of those days. I really am just nervous to hear the fertilization report but otherwise, feeling good.


----------



## Sis4Us

As I suspected all those hightemps where a fluke or it's cold here today but I'm thinking they should all be my norm of 98.2 :(

KFS1 glad to hear things went well grow babies GROW!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

I just got the approval to move forward with the FET! Woohoo...this BCP is all worth it. Not sure of the exact dates just yet, but I can move forward with ordering my meds and getting them paid for. They are significantly cheaper than the fresh cycle, so I'm relieved about that, especially with the holidays and such. Win-win.


----------



## nessaw

Kfs keeping everything crossed for your embies.
Good news terri and sis.
Hi everyone.xx


----------



## Driving280

Kfs - NICE result! Keeping fingers crossed for fertilization.

Terri - great!! Glad you are moving ahead.

Kfs, a GD diet just seeks to keep blood sugar even and not too high. So you need to keep an eye on carbs (especially sugars and things like white bread and potatoes). You can still eat carbs, but they should be combined with a protein and be high in fiber, if possible. So I have lots of apple slices with peanut butter, for instance. I have cut down on potatoes a lot and eat almost no candy/cakes/dessert etc. Also, they recommend 3 meals + 3 snacks a day to keep blood sugar even. I had a slice of pizza today with thin crust, but had lots of salad with that, and fruit instead of a cookie for dessert.


----------



## Future Mom

Hi everyone!!! :wave:

So....drumroll please...we had our 19 week scan today and....we're team BLUE!!!!! :blue::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: So now I can admit that I really wanted to have a boy so we could name him for my father (who passed away a few years ago) AND we have the first grandson for OH's family!!!! Super pumped. Don't know much more. The tech took over 100 pictures and she said that he's a VERY active baby (spent a lot of time chasing him around :haha:). I see the ob-gyn on Tuesday, so I guess I'll hear more then. :shrug:

Anyways, I hope everyone's doing well. I have to run cuz OH is taking me out to dinner. :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations Future Mom!! How exciting for you. I can't wait until you tell your families that it's a boy!!

I also hope dinner was super yummy too. :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats on :blue:!!!


----------



## kfs1

Congratulations Future!


----------



## Wish4another1

:hi: ladies!

*Terri* - WOOOO HOOOOO on the FET approval... although I just knew it was going to get approved!! :happydance: I hope you are enjoying your time with your dad... today is the anniversary of my dad's death - 5 years ago - I know you are missing your mom too... so its good for us to enjoy our parents!!! much hugs lady!!! and good luck on the cooking...i now want lasagna!!:hugs:

*kfs* - :howdy: twinnie... soon our fraternal twinness is on display here!!! soon you will be PUPO!!! how exciting!!! keep the faith lady!!! those embies will be ok!!! FX all goes well this week!!

*Sis* - sorry to hear about those ear issues - and yes ears can definitely screw with our balance and dizziness:sick:... I hope the other dr will give you some more answers and I am just hoping your temps aren't a fluke and you will be having a BFP before any more doc interventions!!

*future* - Congrats on that little boy!!! how exciting for you and DH!! :happydance: seems like a lot of boys and not too many girls for us oldies!!

*Driving* - good luck on the GD diet - really that diet is good for everyone diabetes or not... the one thing the nutritionist told my 18 year old daughter was that whatever you eat should have more fiber than fat grams... so we are reading labels like crazy and trying to stick to that... she has lost over 14 lbs so far - I think they found me!! haha 

*Vjean* - your little girl was adorable on halloween and no she didn't look like a boy - she has beautiful eyes!!! your little bub is so cute too!!! I hope you are getting some sleep lady!!! :hugs:

*fezzle* - me and you are on clomid this cycle!!! good luck lady I am soooooooo hoping this is your month!! :hugs2:


:hi: *radkat*,* nessaw*, *moni*,*Smiles*, *Felicity*, *Katie*, *Blues* and *Erose*

AFM: I am sorry that I haven't updated in so long...I am on CD12 waiting for my positive OPK - temps are still down... last clomid cycle today was the positive OPK... and this morning it was really negative but this afternoon its getting darker - so should be positive by morning wee...

Since my last update I fractured my thumb (3 small fractures - poor thumb)... and have been sick battling sinus crap... in addition had to move two relatives this week last minute into new apartments... both disabled so my mom, my daughters and I did all the work (and cleaning the old apartments - which took over 10 hours Friday)
all that and I come into work today and get told that I shouldn't have missed my 9am meeting Friday because it made me look bad... so I said to the Sergeant Major - ok who was going to move my relatives if I came here??? after he left I had a good cry... 
I HATE CRYING AT WORK.... then not long after that my relative calls me crying because he dropped his tv trying to hook up the vcr and broke his tv... :cry: tv is a big deal to someone who is disabled and can't drive... I felt so bad for him... 
life is so frustrating... I have to take care of my family but because someone else sucks at their job... then its implied I don't manage my people good enough.... :saywhat::gun::trouble::grr::-#:-#:-#:-#:
so I am down today... feeling like a failure... hoping I get a chance this month...but keeping some realism in there too... 
but hey other than that - everything is just awesome!! :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok Ladies I'm having a tough time saying I will proceed w the Hscope!! I think the thought of no chance of a BFP until Next year is a bit hard for me to swallow!! :(

If I get the Hscope after AF this cycle It will be the week b4 the kids get out of school for Thanksgiving so I should O around Thanksgiving I don't know why I always want to O around the holidays I guess it's better than last Xmas when I got AF!! :haha:

So anyways I should O around Xmas in December so I'm kinda going back and forth that we should just Try I guess I really need to call the other Dr and see if she will do a few cycles w out the Hscope or if we r on our own!! :shrug:

Sorry for the rambling as U can tell I'm all over the place :(

Wish so sorry u have had a tough time lately and the Clomid doesn't help the crying episodes :hugs:
When my DH was army he had to hide SRGT info from me cuz I wanted to tell him off daily :nope:
Don't let him rain on your parade O is on its way so think happy thoughts!!
U want O to push back it gives that Eggy time to grow believe me the cycle I got a BFP I Od CD13 I think I know it was later so b patient it's for the best!! :hugs:

Terri yay for Ur FET!!

Kfs1 any word on the babies??


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Yeah, what's the report??

Wish-Hi!!! :wave: I've been missing you. Sorry to hear about your thumb, and your sergeant yelling at you and such. You are awesome, though for moving your family even with a fractured thumb! How did you do that? Maybe your daughter will use her allowance and buy your relatives a new tv. Sucks that they broke it. And finally, I hope you get a chance this month..c'mon Clomid. Do your magic.

Sis-Kfs said that hscope isn't bad. Why don't you want to do it? You also said that they are coding it so that it's covered, so I don't see the problem, but maybe tell me again. It'll be a good thing. Anything to get you closer to your little wren. <3 I say go for it.

AFM-I heard from the nurse on Friday asking if I had received notification to proceed. She said she hadn't, ha ha. Anyway, she said that I can stop taking pills on Wednesday and get my u/s on Friday. I think I will start taking my butt shots on Friday. So excited to be doing something again. It's been a nice break, but I'm ready to be looking forward to something again.


----------



## Sis4Us

My main reason is I feel it Isn't needed my tubes aren't blocked I've never a bad scan where they saw fibriods or a polyp just the one where they thought it was a polyp but it wasn't!!
Also my strong pregnancy that we saw a heart beat only failed after I got strep nothing else caused that I feel!! Idk I guess the thought of not having a chance for a bfp in 2014 is really eating me alive that was my goal and it's getting Grimm w this Hscope in the mix!!

I will call the other Dr and see what she offers I really just want to do 2 more medicated cycles b4 the end of the year and he's not even allowing me to try which really Peeves me off!!! :nope:

Just hoping I see a line soon but I don't feel it and every other time I just knew!! :(


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri love the new pic!!! :hugs2: 
Sis - I think they are grasping at straws with the new test... I mean you have been pregnant - I don't think it's a uterus issue... I think another opinion would be good... Either still hopeful for you this cycle!!!

Terri - I squished both thumbs between two paving stones - only one thumb fractured... But I never realized how much I used my left thumb!!! Hello can't button my pants!!! Which will be good for the next couple days for O!! :rofl:


----------



## terripeachy

:haha: wish at not buttoning your pants. Hilarious!!

My sister had that Afro ponytail in her drawer and I put it on to scare my niece and nephew. They wanted to keep touching it. I guess when my sister wears it they think it's her hair so I confused them. The picture and hairstyle makes me laugh.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi Ya!

Future MomCongratulation on your little boy! Im glad you got the little man that you were secretly hoping for. Thats just such awesome news!! Boy oh boy, do we make boys on this thread.

DrivingWhew! You passed the 3-hour diabetes test and you are right, its not a bad idea to try to stick close to a GD diet anyway just to be safe. Although, my nurse told me that if you pass it, it wouldnt spring up at any other time during the pregnancy. Im keeping an eye on my intakes anyway, but not terribly strictly. 

Kfs1Wow!! 8 retrieved is great! Excited to hear about your fertilization report!

WishGood to hear from you again! Wow girl, you had a rough go of it recently between the moving, the thumb, the sinus problems and the Sergeant. When it rains it pours, doesnt it? But you are going into go time here soon so thats always a more optimistic thing to occupy your mind. Are you doing clomid this cycle? 

VJeanThose outfits are absolutely adorable!! Where did you get the idea from? No, your daughter definitely looks like a sweet little girl.she has earrings in for goodness sake, too! Oh, that was adorable!

TerrriYipee for getting another cycle in! What wonderful news that the insurance is working out in your favor. So then does it look like youd do the transfer in December? And you are putting the 2 embies in correct? Your profile pic makes me giggle. :)

SisIm sorry you are going through this struggle with the end of the year coming up and this procedure throwing a monkey wrench into your cycle plans. I know youll figure out what you want to do about it, but it seems like you are leaning in the direction of skipping the Hscope. Id say if it wasnt for your desire to still have a chance to get pg before 2015, Id do the procedure just because it cant hurt and it wont cost much, but since you are worried about the timing, its something that you can pass up. Hugs to you!

Hi to everyone else I missed as I only went a few pages back. 

AFMStarting to freak out about getting through the holidays. We buy gifts for so many people that its overwhelming. Last time I counted, we buy for 16 kids in the family and 3 of those kids also have birthdays in December. OMG, I feel sick just typing that out. Thats just the kids!! So, Im already stressing and Ive told all the parents that they best get me those kids lists because Im doing their shopping in November. I really want December to just focus on enjoying the holidays and who knows when Cody is going to make his appearance. Every time I tell people Im due Jan 7th, their eyes widen and they say something like, Oh thats coming up quick! or That will be here before you know it. So, Im panicked a bit in that respect. Probably wont be even stalking our thread as much until I get through the Christmas shopping mayhem, but will check in from time to time to see all the exciting stuff happening with you ladies! Lots of love <3


----------



## kfs1

Wish - Twiiinnnnie!!! I miss you so much! So happy to hear from you. I'm sorry about your thumb and sinus issues - they're the worst. As far as your work situation, how did the Sergeant Major respond when you explained your weekend to him??? YOU know that you work hard and did the right thing so it's his fault if he can't realize that!! On the TTC front, hope you were able to get in some BD sessions since you're about to O. Love you girl.

Terri - That pic is too cute!

Sis - I think you should go with your gut. Maybe try for another few cycles and then try the Hscope...? What are you thinking?

Katie - 16 kids?!?!? Wow - that's nuts. Have you and your family ever thought about doing a name drawing so that each one of you only has 1 kid to buy for? Anyway, glad to hear that you're doing well. Any new bump pics?

Transfer is tomorrow. 5 embies still hangin' on as of yesterday. We shall see.


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-I had to look at your ticker to see how quickly Cody would be here, and then I got relieved that you have a few more months. In my mind, I feel like he should be here tomorrow! hee hee. I hope I'm not jinxing things. So exciting and yes, pop in when you can.

Yes, I have two frozen embies to put back in, and I think the transfer will be mid December. The nurse said she would send out the schedule today, so hopefully it's coming this morning so I can go on and order my meds and such and put my mind at ease. The idea of the hip/butt shots are making me a bit nervous, but I did it once, so I can definitely do it again and I know that once I start, I'll be ok. It's just the anticipation that always makes me :wacko:

update-She just sent the schedule and my transfer is for December 02. Woohoo!! That's earlier than I thought. I'm ready to get this show on the freaking road!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Terri that's super fast !!! :)

Well I got a shadow last nite and today but once again only on the Cheapies so I'm thinking it's a Evap or some crap :(

Happy Monday to All!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all!

I'm sure I'll forget to say hi to loads of you as it's been awhile since I checked in! So, hi! :hi:

kfs- good luck with your transfer!

Sis- good luck with your testing!

terri- very excited for your FET!

Katie- good luck with all those Christmas presents! I was thinking the same thing about a name draw might be easier for everyone! 

Future- congrats on being team blue!

Wish- yay- Clomid buddy! I hope it works for you! 

I'm on CD12 and got my first flashing smiley today. I'm hoping the Clomid has worked and I'll ovulate in a few days, though last cycle I got my first flashing smiley on CD12 and didn't get a peak until CD23, so I don't trust the smiley when it's flashing! But, I have an u/s tonight which should be more informative.

This cycle is probably a bust though- OH's father is probably in his last week, so we've been up there. I came back today for the scan, to take care of the cats, and to go into work tomorrow, then I'm going back, and we'll probably be up there for the rest of the week. So BDing is difficult because not only is OH not in the mood, understandably, but we're sleeping on our camping mattress in their living room with no privacy. We'd tried about 6am this morning, but failed miserably. We'll try again Wed morning- OH said he doesn't want to waste this cycle since he knows there's a limit to how many tries I get with Clomid.


----------



## Wish4another1

SIS!!! I hope you line keeps getting darker and this is your sticky little Wren!!! FXFXFX :thumbup:


Terri - December 2nd sounds like the PERFECT DAY TO BE PREGNANT!!!

Fezzle - Here's hoping that your solid smiley comes tomorrow or the next day!!! and get to :sex: :thumbup: how exciting!!!

I think we need some updated bump pics from all of our Oldie ladies!!! come on girls give us updates!!!

and of course those of you with new little peanuts - I am not leaving you out!!! lets see those cutie patooties... (no idea how to spell that :haha:)


AFM: Well as you can see by my chart big temp increase today - but I don't know if that is legit or not because it seems I keep having hot flashes from this clomid !!! ugh... I had lots of ovary pain on Saturday night but no positive OPK until Sunday morning - however my temp was all over the place Sunday morning with hot flashes and getting no sleep due to puking/poopin dogs!!! and since I only got :sex: Sunday night - it is possible we missed the egg all together... :cry: I wish I had a husband that could go every day... I just don't... 
I can't spend my life wishing for something I don't have (then I would be griping about him wanting it every day!! ha)
even if I have no chance I am hoping for a good LP with no spotting (like my last clomid cycle) atleast that would be SOMETHING positive out of this... I just hate knowing we may have missed our chance...


----------



## Fezzle

I just got back from my scan- I've got a 17mm follicle which the nurse was pleased about, and also she said my lining was good. She thinks I'll ovulate in the next day or two. I'm hoping two, as I won't see OH again until tomorrow evening, and I'm still not confident we're going to be able to BD. I feel sad that if OH could have performed this morning, I'd be in a good position with timing, but now I have to just hope he can get it together enough to get some sperm in me, and that we'll have a time and place to do it!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-so sorry you are feeling down about things (again), but you never know. Sunday night may have been the ticket! :hugs: I hate it when you're sad. 

Fezzle-yeah for a good egg and good lining!! You are so close!! Like SOOOOO close. This is going to be an amazing cycle. I meant to say sorry about your FIL again. Hopefully your hubs will take one for the team and then he can spend time with his pops. :hugs:

The nurse and I forgot about my endo scratch so my transfer day is December 9. That is also a great day to get/be prego. Ha ha!


----------



## Driving280

Wish, *hug*

Terri, Dec 9 is a very good day :)

Got some good non-pregnancy news yesterday - I did get that promotion after all :) My job won't change all that much, but I'll have a fancier title and actually a pretty decent raise. Now the struggle is figuring out how much time to take off. I can patch together about 10 weeks fully paid (disability, vacation days) but DH says quite thoughtfully that it makes no sense for me to do much unpaid FMLA financially on top of that given our salaries and volunteers to take time off instead. So it looks like I'll take a few weeks of FMLA so I can be out 12-13 weeks after the birth and then DH will take a few months. I kind of hoped with this one to take as much as my company would give, and stretch my time closer to 5 months, so I am of two minds about it...
But DH will have lots of fun with the boys...


----------



## moni77

Hi everyone!! Been awhile. Lots to catch up on (as always).

Sis...any other lines?


----------



## Radkat

Kfs - Glad the ER went well and you've got some good embies growing. Let us know about transfer. Very excited for you!

Terri - I'm so happy to hear that you got the date for your FET. December 9th sounds lovely. 

FutureMom - Welcome to team blue! I'm glad you secretly got what you wanted. 

Wish - I'm sorry about your thumb, sinus and work issues. I hate crying at work too. I'm also sorry that you feel like your timing wasn't great this month. But you just never know how long that egg hung around. GL. 

Sis - I'm sorry you're feeling confused about what to do with the procedure. Let's hope it's a moot point if that line gets darker. Fx. 

Katie - I can't believe you've got 16 kids to buy for. That's nuts. I'm sure your family members would love to cut it down as well. At least no gifts for the adults, but I'm in the draw names camp as well. GL with all of your shopping! 

Fezzle - I'm so sorry to hear about your FIL. It's so hard to move through the stress to BD but sometimes it can be a good way to connect as well. Hope things work out. :hugs:

Driving - Congrats on your promotion. That's great! I think it would be great for DH to take some time off. A great way for him to bond with the baby. It'll be easier going back if DH is staying with LO. 

Hi Moni and everyone else!


----------



## Sis4Us

Happy Veterans Day!!! :howdy:


----------



## terripeachy

Did you test again? I see green!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes there is a line but it's still very faint I'm just hoping it was late Implantation!! 

Today I am Pregnant Today I am Happy .... As SPP would say!! Trying to stay positive I knew something was up at the Veterans thing at Ds2 school!! I was tearing up every time the kids would run up to hug their Veteran !! :haha:


----------



## Wish4another1

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::yipee::yipee:

YAY SIS TODAY YOU ARE PG!!!!!!!

I am SO HAPPY for you for reals!!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Like I said I'm worried about how faint the line is but I'm trying to stay Positive!!! :)


----------



## moni77

Yay SIS!!! You are only 13dpo - so it should still be light... Fingers, toes, legs and arms all crossed for you!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm going hold off and call my nurse for beta on my Mimi's Bday 11/13!!! Hope she brings me a sticky bean!! ;)


----------



## Blueshoney

Group congratulations to the new baby boys in here!!!! Do you all have names yet? 
Sis-OMG BFP!!!! I'm keeping my hopes high that this is your Thanksgiving baby. 
KFS-I'm on pins and needles waiting to hear about your embies! 
Wish-So sorry about your string of bad luck but your chart looks amazing! 
Terri-Yea for your new schedule but what is an endometrial scratch? 
Katie-16 kids! that's insane! Your family needs to do secret santa! 

AFM-nothing new. Still trying to decide how to move forward. I need to get my butt in gear and decide. One of the places I was looking at is taking applications for a research ivf cycle. I applied, so hopefully I will hear back!


----------



## terripeachy

Awesome sauce!!!!! Finally, another BFP and kfs1 is right behind you!!! Woohoo. What a great day!


----------



## Radkat

Yay, Sis!!! Very happy for you!


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Sis!!!

Kfs- I hope you're next!


----------



## kfs1

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis - Congratulations!!!!! I'm so, so happy for you. Can't wait to hear your beta results.

Fezzle - I totally agree about the flashing smileys. They're sooo annoying. I'm so sorry about your OH and everything you all are going through. Congrats on the great follie and your great lining. I hope you were able to sneak in a quick BD session.

Wish - I don't know ... your chart's looking pretty good to me! Do you think you got some well-timed BDs in? Ugh to sick dogs. That's seriously the worst. Hope they're doing better.

Driving - Congrats on the promotion. That's such great news. I wish the U.S. was better about maternity leave! It's so unfair to have to stress out about it.

Rad - Hey lady. What's new with you?

Terri - December 9th is the PERFECT date. It'll be here before you know it and then you'll have great news for Christmas. :)

Blues - That's great that you applied for the IVF grant. When do you hear back?

Thanks for all of the well-wishes ladies. We transferred 2 blastocysts that looked pretty good according to my RE. We may have 1 left to freeze but we'll find out today. My RE seemed almost elated but I know that doesn't necessarily mean anything so I'm cautiously optimistic. It was a great day though! :) Working from home today, taking it easy. I feel absolutely fine - just trying to following doctor's orders.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my cheapie is for sure a :bfp: my FRER is still faint but noticeable to DH so that's good.... I'm kinda stressing about my temp but I will just stay positive and say it cuz its 40' here which is unheard of in South TX!! ;)

Kfs1 yay u r Pupo FX u get that BFP!!! I'm also going to take it easy and eat warm stuff and try to get a acupuncture Session later today!! :)


Happy HUMP day!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-If the cheapie is BFP, that's a BFP. Another day of being pregnant...:wohoo:

kfs1-I already asked if you were at home in the other thread, so you can ignore me. So super stoked.

Blues- Good for you for applying for the grant. How is everything else? I've missed you around here. :hugs: The endo scratch is when they take the catheter and just kind of rub on the uterus a little to cause a slight "injury." Apparently, it causes the white blood cells to get moving and it is supposed to help implantation of the embryo. My doc said that only about 5% of the people need it, so they don't do it for everyone, but with my great results both times, this MUST be the issue. The scrape helps the uterus become more receptive. I'll try anything. :wacko: I forgot that i was supposed to bring Advil with me to work, but I forgot, so I'll just go without.

My regular OBGYN called me yesterday and said 'Call us when you can.' I bet my pap from last week was abnormal or they didn't get enough cells or whatever. It seems that every year I get one done, I always have to go back because of doctor/bodily error. Now I'm nervous that something may be wrong and I will have to delay my transfer. Plus, they never leave a message saying what's up. As much as I used to hate going to the girl doctor, now I'm more at ease after all these exams for IUI/IVF. But still..I don't want to go back. :growlmad::nope: *temper tantrum*


----------



## Driving280

Sis, YaY!! I am so happy for you!!

KFS, hope this is your month, too.


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - :wohoo::wohoo::bunny::bunny::loopy::loopy:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;\\:D/\\:D/:mrgreen::mrgreen:=D&gt;=D&gt;:cool::cool::lol::lol::holly::holly::xmas8::xmas8::xmas12::xmas12:

I am happy for you (obviously :blush:) I am praying this is your sticky sticky wren!!! 

Terri - the 9th is also a great day to be PG!!!! so you will have your :bfp: at Christmas!!! wooo hoooo!!!! :bunny: for you!! and I hope the OB/Gyn call is nothing (they got the wrong number) and your scratch went superb... :thumbup:

kfs - glad to hear the transfer went wonderfully!! so you should have your :bfp: before Thanksgiving - what a wonderful thing!! Pumpkin pie and :bfp: and a little :bunny: for you!!! So Happy for you twinnie!!

Blues - FX for your application for research IVF... you are leading the way for the rest of the ladies - maybe you will be THE ONE to figure out why IVF works for some and not others!!! You will be a legend!!! :haha:

:hi: to all you other lovelies

AFM: 3 DPO - well maybe... I complained about my DH and not having back to back days of sex and WALLAH - we did - Sunday and Monday - but this time - I think we might have been too late... I guess time will tell... Clomid keeps giving me hot flashes it seems right around 530 when I temp - I was so toasty warm this morning wrapped in my blankies when it was temp time...so I am guessing that is why it was high today... I am sure it will come back down... my charts always look good - but we see how those turned out!! :haha:
my youngest daughter and I started body pump class Monday night, and did cardio last night (and a few hot tub minutes after 30 minutes on treadmill)- tonight body pump number 2 - I thought should I be doing this in the TWW...but you know what... I can't live around TTC - and I am FAT!!!!!! :rofl:
love me some Christmas smileys... but what about turkey smileys? BnB really needs to up their game ladies!!!!!!!!
:xmas16::xmas9::xmas13::xmas17::xmas21:


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks ladies trying to stay positive ... I think I can.. I think I can... I CAN!!! :)


----------



## nessaw

Sis fabulous news.x
Kfs fx for you.


----------



## felcity 45

Bloody Fab news Sis...so pleased for you :happydance:

Hope everything is Ok Terri :thumbup:

Kfs...fixed your next :winkwink:

There is lots of baby boys at the minute :blue: my daughter has just found out baby number 2 is a boy :happydance: Humphrey I'm so excited to meet you in Feb.

Hi to everyone else and Happy Hump Day it's been along week so far..


----------



## Sis4Us

Well My acupuncturist doesnt have any Apts. until Friday so I go Friday 9:45AM ... Hope this Lil one hangs on until then!!!

Congrats on the Granbaby Felcity!!


----------



## terripeachy

OMG!!! Endo scratches HURT!!! The nurse said it'll hurt for about ten seconds, so breathe out of your mouth. It started hurting, so I counted one, two, three, and the doctor was done. HA!!HA!! Talk about severe cramping....once I got up and put my jeans back on, I felt as if nothing happened, but it was a doozy. hee hee. One down, one to go next week.

I had to talk to my OBGYN before getting my scratch done because she didn't fax the results, and they wanted to make sure all was ok with my annual exam. She said 'You can proceed with your fertility stuff, we just wanted to let you know to come back in four months because your HPV was positive. It runs in cycles though, so we'll just check you out in four months and that will be that.' Uh...you could have left a message saying that. She freaked me out.

All systems are go. Not sure if I told you that I had to delay my cycle by a week because my nurse forgot that I needed this scratch, and I have to be on BCP when I get it done. I'll be off BCP on um...some time next week. HA!!HA!!


----------



## garfie

Sis - Woohoo congrats hun - so pleased for you (was this a normal cycle or medicated?):happydance::happydance:

Talking about that is there anyone left here who has not either had a baby/pregnant/ or using medication? looks like lots of rainbows around:happydance:

Or am I the only one left on this thread :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Natural Cycle here Garfie... Just hope it's a sticky bean!!! I upped my P cuz of my low temp yesterday and it has helped w my temps hope it helps w this Jellybean too!!


----------



## kfs1

Wish - I don't think Sunday and Monday are too late. I think you absolutely have a chance still! Good for you for starting body pump classes. Are those the ones where you do cardio and use weights? Sorry, it's been a while since my ass has been to the gym.

Felicity - Congrats on the newest family member. Humphrey is such a cute name!

Terri - Once again, super-stoked for you. And shame on your doctor's office for scaring you!

Sis - How are you feeling today?

Garfie - I may be in the middle of my IVF cycle but no baby here yet!

Nessaw, Blues, Fezzle, Driving, Rad - Just saying hi!


----------



## Wish4another1

Garfie - no worries lady I am still here and I don't think I will be the next BFP (looking at you KFS-twinnie) or the next BFP (looking at you Terri) or even the next (fezzle or Erose)......
so you are stuck with me... I am on clomid but not monitored except for P check after O to make sure I am Oing...
so chin up - there are a few of us having :sex: like rabbits at certain times of the month!!! :haha::hugs2:

kfs - yes Body pump is where you do an hour (!!) worth of weight lifting/cardio stuff... it is actually a lot of fun - and I am doing it with the teenager (DD2) in my house (who has lost 18lbs!! :thumbup:) hoping her weight loss helps me!!! 
tonight is cardio night...so yeah... we been hitting it!!! hahaha

Felicity! Congrats on your newest grandbaby!!! :flower:

Sis - don't forget to share your line porn lady!!! here's to hoping the lines get darker and darker!!! glad to see you are adjusting your P and your temps went up!!:hugs:

Terri - uhhhhhh you have effectively scared me from ever having an endo scratch!! :haha: I mean you are a tough moto riding lady - and if you say it hurts...yeah.. it hurts!! but I am glad it was quick and now its over... only one more and then the show moves on!!! :hugs:

AFM: nothing going on but payments... and I am beginning to really dislike someone that works for me - I have figured out he was going behind my back to my boss and talking smack about me... :growlmad::growlmad: obviously this guy has no idea how many mean smilies I have at my disposal....:bike::bike::gun::gun::pop::grr::grr::comp:](*,):evil::twisted::-k:-#=;:mamafy::xmas17::xmas17:


----------



## Sis4Us

:rofl: :rofl: Thanks Wish I needed that laugh this Am!!

Well my line porn is nothing to share the camera might not pick it up and my line today is the same maybe even a tad lighter but my urine looked like water this Am so I'm clutching to straws here!! :(


----------



## nessaw

Me garfie! Hugs.x


----------



## Sis4Us

<3 it when DH is over protective he told me to stay Home it's too Cold for me to run the roads!! Told me to make my BIG get the truck inspected since he wants to drive it All the time!! :haha:

So Xmas movies and a warm fire it is :)

Here's my not so Pornographic Line Porn!!

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_20141113_120726_zpsx3jeijwg.jpg


----------



## Blueshoney

Garfie- still not pregnant and Im still futzing around trying to decide my next step. 
Terri-the endo scratch sounds horrible. Its giving me flashbacks to my horrible HSG
sis-It looks like a beautiful line to me!


----------



## terripeachy

My HSG wasn't that painful. It was uncomfortable and I felt a little cramping, but this time there wree two BIG cramps. Of course, one of my doctors along the way said that uterus is only used to contracting/cramping or else nothing is going on, so I imagine if it is getting poked, what else is going to happen but a cramp, so....

Wish-You can always make me laugh out loud. I swear...just seeing your posts makes me giggle, and then I read it and I die laughing. Thanks!! Keep on body pumping AND body pumping (wink wink -BD'ing). hee hee. I am going to take Advil at the proper time next time around (I was delayed because I had to talk to my obgyn, and whatever pain I would have been relieving was most likely expired), and update again.

Sis-Your line porn looks good to me. I know I have never seen even a faint line in real life, so you made it another day being pregnant. And yes, I agree with your DH about staying inside. My dad said it was 39 in San Antone yesterday, so I'm sure it was cold at your house too even though you're further south. This cold breeze is no joke.

garfie-Hi sunshine!!

felcity-Congrats on the grandson. That's great news.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes it's cold as Fu&#8364;7 here and it's suppose to freeze tonite it's crazy For mid Nov. in TX... my Mimi always brings the ice and snow so I know she's looking over me today!! Happy Bday Mimi <3 u Miss u Everyday!!

I sent my nurse another Email cuz I haven't heard anything well she didn't get my last Email cuz her words were Holy Cow :) come do labs!! :haha:


----------



## moni77

Definitely a line...when are you going for the beta?


----------



## felcity 45

Sis that line is gorgeous :happydance: 

I seem to have misled you ladies:haha: my daughter had a gender scan, Humphrey is not due til February lol My Granddaughter Aurora has only just turned one think my daughter would have struggled alittle although the age gap is still close lol


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - yes gorgeous darrlllling !!! love the line - hoping it just keeps getting better!!!:happydance:

felicity - I knew she wasn't due yet - but I always act like that sweet baby is here anyway!!! Congrats again - how cool a boy and a girl!!:hugs:

for all you Texas ladies - it has been snowing all day here - but not that heavy "I hate driving in you" snow... more like a light dusting - it like floats in the air - reminds me of Christmas I think... 

See Garfie - no worries they are plenty of us Oldie and still Goodies hanging out... much love lady!!!

:hi: to all you other lovelies out there in internet land!!

AFM: went to the OB/GYN for my "clomid check" this afternoon ... I was expecting a blood test for P... hey ho I got a pelvic exam WITH A STUDENT in the room... :saywhat: YAY!! that student was younger than my daughter...:shock::shock: but hey whatever... after all this testing and crap - what's another set of eyes... 

My dr makes me smile - he told me I need to come talk to the medical students about how well I have responded to clomid... he said they need to hear it from real people not just what the books say... I told him I would... :thumbup:

he said I don't need to tell you anything!!! haha of course not I have the internet and BnB!!! 

but you know what made me happy? he was so stinking positive that clomid is gonna work! probably because he is older and forgot what all my chart says!!! :rofl: but you know what I am smiling today - it may be a progesterone high at 4DPO...but I am taking it... next week at 11DPO - my bipolar :cry: might be back...:haha:


----------



## felcity 45

Wish your post made me laugh...:haha: Yay for clomid..stay happy :thumbup: x


----------



## Sis4Us

I went for my beta this afternoon around 4 so I should know something Tom morning some time!!


----------



## kfs1

Sis - loving the lines!

Wish - hahaha - you crack me up. happy that your doc is feeling positive. You should be feeling positive too!


----------



## moni77

Yay sis...I'll try to keep checking back!


----------



## Sis4Us

Still haven't gotten a Call but Fridays r super busy so I hope that's the hold up... I'm going to send a email just incase!! ;)


----------



## moni77

Got me all exited when I saw you had posted!! Ok...I'll check back later. The waiting after the beta is one of the worst things ever. I remember the day of my second beta - when they didn't call until 4:45...didn't get ANYTHING done that day - other than internet research on low betas and outcomes!

Try to distract yourself sis!


----------



## terripeachy

Yup...I'm patiently waiting here too...have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my follow up will be Sunday so I should get a call back pretty quick since I know they will want to leave!! ;)

She emailed me she is home sick w a kid ........ Drum roll

Beta 19 P 85!! Guess I've been over doing the oh well better safe then sorry!! :)

I think that's better than last time right??


----------



## Katie Potatie

Yay Sis, what wonderful news!!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Sis4Us

It's still kinda low so I'm still nervous I probably will be until I have a baby in my arms!!'

Today I Am PG.... Today I Am Happy!!!! :)


----------



## moni77

Yay sis!! Are you sure those numbers aren't backwards? Did she tell you to change anything? Its going to be a long weekend!


----------



## Fezzle

Yay, sis- congrats on the good results!

I got my full scan results in the post. She had told me that on Monday I had a 17mm follie and my lining looked good- according to the report my lining was trilaminar and 10.6mm. It also says my right ovary was polycystic with all follies less than 5mm. I got a solid smiley yesterday morning and we've managed to BD a couple times despite the circumstances, so I just have to wait now! I'm not getting a Day21 test.


----------



## Wish4another1

Fezzle - I sure hope you and the DH catch the egg this month - and maybe it will be a little mister and you can honor DH's dad with naming him after him or something like that!!! I love your persistance... :hugs2: on your loss...

SIS! :bfp::bfp::pink::pink::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::icecream::icecream::fool::wohoo::wohoo:
:flasher:<3<3<3:bunny::bunny::bunny::rolleyes::cool::cool:=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## terripeachy

Awesome Sis!! Keep up the progesterone. Getting excited here!!

Fezzle-why aren't you having 21 day testing?? Hope you can catch that egg!!


----------



## Fezzle

I think they thought the scan and the OPK (and potentially AF's arrival) would let them know if the Clomid worked, ie I ovulated. I guess if my progesterone is low, that something to investigate another time. 

Wish- we already have a boy name but maybe a middle name! I wouldn't want my dad to feel left out, but not fond of "Larry" for a little boy! :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I'm really worried my test seem to be at a stand still was hoping acupuncture would help but I guess it didn't !!! :(

Afraid to go Tom!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - think positive thoughts lady!!! I have everything crossed come on little baby stick!!!! Praying and hoping!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks wish I need all the Happy thoughts I can get right now!!! :)


----------



## Fezzle

Fx for you, sis!


----------



## Radkat

Sis, I felt like my tests didn't get darker the first week or so. Fx for you.


----------



## kfs1

Fx Sis. Stay positive!


----------



## Future Mom

Good luck Sis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I had really bad cramps all day and a tiny bit of red tinged CM!! Took a test this evening and it's darker so FX my beta is good Tom!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis, you know I don't put a whole lot of credence into cramping and spotting anymore...the fact that your test is getting darker is a good sign. That bean very well could just be burrowing in. Sending positive vibes for your beta. <3


----------



## Sis4Us

Beta is done hope to hear something in a few hrs!! FX FX


----------



## Katie Potatie

I know that's the longest wait in the world. Thinking of you!


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis- sitting in a tree stand it's snowing on me and I am praying for you!!!!!! 
FX for a nice number jump!!!!

:hi: to everyone else 
Anyone see a deer please send it my way - not that I will kill it as I suck at bow hunting - but it would be nice to see something besides squirrels :rofl:


----------



## kfs1

Thinking of you Sis!

Wish - hope you get to see something more exciting than squirrels! :)


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis-Today you are pregnant!!!! :) :) :) I can't believe that there is no instant result beta test yet! 
Fezzle-I'm so happy for you! This may be your cycle! 
Wish- Wow I'm so impressed, I can't believe you know how to bowhunt! You're the Katniss of the Oldies group!


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-Good one. HA!!HA!!

Wish-Maybe the deer see the light from your phone and it's scaring them. hee hee.

Sis-I am so excited for your second beta result. Hopefully it's doubled. On pins and needles up here!

kfs1-How are you doing? Have you tested yet or are you waiting until tomorrow?


----------



## Sis4Us

I knew that crappy nurse would drop the ball looks like they forgot to call me :grr:

Guess I will have to wait until the Am when my nurse gets in geez some people :nope:
I might be up all nite watching Xmas movies by my new Electric Fireplace in my bedroom since i wont be able to sleep :( at least i have a new pretty firplace right ;) !!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I texted my nurse at home and she got my results even though they aren't good at least I know !!!

HCG 28 so it only went up 9 in 48 hrs :cry:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Sis...I'm sorry to hear about the slow rise, but I think it's still early in the game..At least it's still going up. I'm not giving up on this pregnancy just yet. :hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

:hugs2: Sis


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hugs from me too, Sis. <3


----------



## garfie

Aw Sis BIG :hugs: so are they testing you again? - how are you feeling in yourself? :hugs:

I'm pleased to see I'm not the only one left - a lot of threads I have joined the ladies have either moved on (left me behind) or have disbanded:cry: pleased to see this one is still going strong and I'm welcome here even though I only pop in (but promise you all I stalk:haha:).

AFM - Not looking like I'm going to ovulate this month :shrug: but I have had a rotten cold for over a week and this morning I have felt nausea and even gagged whilst brushing my teeth:haha: the mind does like to play tricks.

Love to you all :kiss:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry about the slow rise, Sis :hugs:


----------



## Mischief

Hey, Y'all!

I have to come out of lurking/pouting to tell you I'm praying for you, Sis. Are they going to do another beta? I know how you feel - it's the hardest wait! :(

I've got to get ready for work, but I'll try to catch up with you girls and your news later. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks ladies for All the <3 <3!!! 

Yes I can either go for repeat beta today or wait until Tom for the 48 hr mark .... I'm going to acupuncture at 11 today so I will probably wait to see if it helps at all!! My nurse says she's seen a slow rise change to norm on the 3rd draw but I've personally never had that slow of a rise so I'm a Lil doubtful!! :(

Mischief and Garfie so glad to hear from u we miss u!! :hugs:

Really wish I held onto that HCG I would so use it right now :(


----------



## kfs1

Sis - Still HOH for you. I hope the acupuncture does the trick.


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I hope your acupuncture session works today too! Good luck.

Mischief/garfie-I've missed you ladies! We're not going anywhere, so always feel free to check in. I see you had another CP, Mischief..:hugs: What the freak is up with that?? What do your doctors say?

AFM-I'm on my last BCP today and I have to go back for another scratch on Wednesday and that evening I'm supposed to start my meds. I'd rather take meds than do the endo scratch, but I'm trying to get mentally prepared for both and my upcoming BFP!! I'll be temping again starting after AF shows too. Yay! That should be in the next day or so since I'm off BCP.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Sis4Us

Not the best pic w all the glares but as u can kinda see my test are pretty much the same!! :shrug:

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_20141117_090501_zpsuwon8icy.jpg


----------



## moni77

Sis those lines are still getting darker. FXed for you!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I agree..I see a difference in the lines, and I'm not trying to make you feel better. You know I would tell you if I couldn't see any difference. Enjoy another day being knocked up! hee hee.


----------



## Sis4Us

Like I Said I Think the pic is deceiving in person they look the same to me :shrug: hoping for a MIRACLE!!! 

Thanks ladies Love u All!!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis :hugs2: i am hanging on to the pregnancy just like Terri... if I have to hang by my nails I will!!! no sacrifice too big for you!!! :flower:


----------



## kfs1

Sis - Looks darker to me, too. Fx!

Wish - Your chart's looking mighty interesting there lady...


----------



## Wish4another1

KFS - Twinnie!!! how you doing? feeling anything yet? are you waiting for Beta or are you gonna do a test at home???? so exciting!!!

Terri - YAY for last of the dreaded BCP's!!! I really hope your next scratch isn't as bad as the last one!! :hugs2:

:hi: mischief, Katie, Erose, Nessaw, Momof3, Sis, Radkat, Fezzle, and I know I am forgetting some...but not on purpose!!!:haha:
Much love to you all!!

AFM: 8DPO.... very clomtional this week - in fact was teary watching that movie where the mom and daughter are pregnant at the same time with Steve Allen in it - WTF?? PMS early I guess - clomid really screws with the emotions for sure..... Thanks KFS for commenting on my chart... its pretty close to all my others... so unless my temp stays as high as it was this morning for the next.... 9 months...:haha: - its kinda the same ole same ole... :shrug:

This weekend is first shot gun deer season... my turn to scare away deer :rofl: I am not a great hunter but I do it to spend more time with the hubby... 

Next week I am driving with my oldest daughter to Augusta Georgia - she took a job there and starts 1 December... not sure how I feel at the moment... its one thing for your child to live 10 minutes away in a rental property you own... its another for that child to live 12 hours away... its a great opportunity for her and I am excited...but there is part of me that says DON'T GO!!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## nessaw

Sis they look darker to me too. Fx for your next beta. X


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks for HOH for me but I started spotting after Acupuncture so idk!!

I did get a call from my Thyroid Dr she did a full panel cuz she actually cares well what do u know my iron is way low my platelets r high and my blood sugar is elevated!! I took iron b4 I left the store we will see what happens I guess!!

Wish kfs1 FX!!!!

Terri hope that scratch isn't too bad!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well the spotting is pretty bad and my test appears lighter so I'm thinking it's over today I don't think I'm PG anymore and I'm NOT Happy!! :cry:


----------



## kfs1

Sis - So, so sorry hun. :hugs: 

Wish - Awww. I can't imagine how you must feel having your daughter move so far away. Hey - perfect excuse for a road trip if you ask me. As for me, I feel no symptoms whatsoever aside from headaches. I don't think I'm going to test at home though. If I do, it'll be the morning of my beta which is Thursday.

Terri - Getting close there lady. I'm sorry you have to go through another scratch but it'll all be worth it!


----------



## Driving280

Sis, so sorry!! These chemicals really break your heart... I almost wish our tests were not so sensitive, not sure if the roller coasters are worth it... 

Terri, the scratch sounds awful :( *hug*

Garfie, Mischief - nice to hear from you!

Nothing new here. Baby is still breech, so it is starting to look like a C-section for me unless he turns in the next 4 weeks. Because my uterus is misshapen, he very well may not. I don't mind very much, as my vaginal birth tore me up pretty badly.


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - I am so sorry this just sucks the big one!! :hugs2: There is nothing else to say but be kind to yourself... we are here my friend...:flower:

kfs- wow I am impressed if you are hold out for the Beta... I don't what I would do - is it better to already know or not... I don't know...But I am hoping those headaches are a super good sign...

Terri - tomorrow begins the next leg of the journey... I am glad you got your meds and you are ready to go... I am excited and rooting for you lady!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hi: everybody!!

AFM: 9 DPO and I feel nada... I am trying to make up symptoms here!!! :haha: temps are the same as every other month...however the best part of a clomid cycle is NO SPOTTING... I am not testing(i say this right now.... all could change by tonight - :haha:) I haven't heard what my post O progesterone was last week... so I just wait - FF has my testing date as Sunday - not sure what I will do depends on if we are still hunting... I would think I will have an idea if AF is on her way by then... 
here are some random smileys- that's how I feel today for a frigid tuesday!!
:dance::muaha::yipee::hissy::devil::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::gun:


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok ladies roller coaster indeed I took another test cuz for me FMU is always diluted 

Here it is not trying to get my hopes up as I've been fooled b4 

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/20141118_084243_zpsdi8ouwa6.jpg

Going for my beta now!!!

Wish Fx kfs1 u have big Balls to wait :haha: 

Terri once again u got this best Christmas present ever!! :)


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - that is so much darker!!!! FXFXFXFX that this is just a little stinker in there messin with her momma!!


----------



## moni77

Wow sis...FXed!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-You have ME on an emotional roller coaster! I was all ready to be sad, and then you posted the picture. There is definitely a difference between those two tests. Good luck today with your beta.

kfs1-I think it's smart not to test at home. Those tests are expensive, and no sense worrying about it now if you can wait two more days. Two more days! Woop woop. I can't wait. Seriously, I can't. :wohoo: That's how I feel even though I'm sitting at my desk.

Wish-How long will you be hunting? I like your new picture. Scary, yet so cool and warm looking. I went shopping yesterday and bought two vests. I wanted to buy a coat, but they said that if it gets wet, I won't stay warm. I really can't buy stuff just to look cute. Maybe when I'm rich. For now, I need functional, so I can put these warm vests under my winter coat, and be just fine. So excited for Sunday for you. The Clomid really is a godsend for you. YOu're much more relaxed when you take it even if it makes you clangry sometimes.

Driving-Your boy is fine! Maybe he won't turn around, and maybe a c-section is ok. Smiles said it wasn't as bad as she thought, so hopefully it'll be the same for you. Time will tell. How are you feeling otherwise? Has your GD diet been going ok?

Moni-Are you done with your PIO shots? Mine begin in about a week, I think. The delestrogen every three days is supposed to start tomorrow.


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - we will be hunting Fri-Sat-Sun (leaving Thursday night) but I will have my phone and yes reading from my hunting place... I have to do something while I am out there in sub freezing weather!!!!!!!!!!! I guess I could look for deer.....:shrug:

and you are funny about the clangry... I am clangry but I am trying my best to control it - and I am clomotional...I am not kidding last night I am crying over messing up dinner :dohh: (which I really didnt) I have been so weepy this week its ridiculous... wait...can I count that as a symptom???? :rofl:

I always go for functional rather than cute... is there any other way??:haha:

you ladies better pray for my dogs... they busted out the front door this morning (i was going to start my car) and I had to take off 2 blocks (with WET HAIR) chasing them - if I wasn't a good person I would've put them dogs down :rofl: MY HAIR FROZE - it was 13 degrees!!!! :cold::cold:

all I can say is 215 days till summer.....:boat::bunny:


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish I know the feeling my Luna ran out Sunday and DH chased her down in his truck he almost ran her over until I yelled at him to go home cuz he was being a douche ..... Man our neighbors must <3 Us!!! :haha:

I'm not holding my breath my spotting is a bit dishearting but we will see in a hr or 2 I guess!!
I'm eating a greasy cheeseburger gotta get my Iron right!! ;)

FYI if I don't make any sense I'm high as a kite on P at least it's one thing I can still Enjoy :rofl:


----------



## Radkat

Sis - Rollercoaster, indeed. I've still got Fx for you. That's great that your thyroid dr did extra tests. The extra iron couldn't hurt!

Kfs - I agree with others on the nerves of steel re: not testing. I'm also super excited for you. :happydance:

Terri - Get past that endo scratch and see it making your uterus super comfy and ready for those embies. Yay!

Wish - You totally look like a badass. I love the thought of you checking B&B while up in a tree stand. My parents would let you come hunt off of their deck. They see several most nights. I'm sorry that DD is moving away. It'll be good for her though and she'll realize how much she loves her Mama. I know that's what happened to me when I moved away.

Driving - Bummer about LO being breech, but if you're OK with a C section, then I guess you don't have worry about trying to get him to turn. 

Hi to Garfie, Mischief, Katie, Blues, Moni, Nessaw, Fezzle, and everyone else!


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok ladies I'm :wacko: my HCG 42 P 124!!!!

I have to repeat Fri !!!

I'm still not doubling every 48 but I am at 72 so we will see!! FX FX 

Stay w me Lil bean!!


----------



## terripeachy

As we say in Bmore, O'mazing!!! Woohoo. Now we wait for Friday. So relieved.


----------



## Sis4Us

Still worried w all the spotting like last time my HCG still went up after the spotting :shrug:

Oh well going to acupuncture in the AM!!
FX FX


----------



## Wish4another1

Hells yea Sis!!!!!!!!!!yay!!!
Come on baby wren keep
Fighting!!!!!!


----------



## Mischief

Yay, Sis!!!! Keep those updates coming!

Anyone know why I might be spotting 2 DPO??? Weird!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Mischief sometime when u have a really strong O when the egg is pushed out there can be some spotting I would say that is it!!! FX for U

Didn't get a chance to tell u sorry for the CP :hugs: I think it's a matter of finding the right egg just like me it can be hard and very discouraging !! :hugs:

Erose U Too I stalked and saw u had a CP :hugs:


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis-I don't know how you are keeping your calm, I was all over the place reading your updates! But today your still pregnant :)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Can't sleep so my HCG must be going up I usually get insomnia!!! 

I'll take it!!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Hopefully acupuncture will relax you. So exciting!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I think it's more that my tummy is empty I can eat a Lil snack and usually fall back to sleep watching a movie!! ;)

My acupuncturist always does anxiety and calming points plus points for my back she says I have constant issues w those :shrug: crazy how she can see that from my ear and tongue!! :)

I'm still craving chocolate like a MADD women so I hope it's a good sign and spotting has stopped for the moment!! :thumbup:


----------



## kfs1

Yahoooo Sis. Great news. :happydance:

Mischief - So sorry for the CP. :hugs:

Still haven't POAS. Possibly tomorrow before my beta but either way, I'll know by tomorrow night. My throat feels a little scratchy this morning - hope I'm not getting sick.


----------



## Driving280

Sis, keeping fingers crossed!!

Mischief, *hug*


----------



## terripeachy

I had my second scratch, bloodwork and u/s today. They said I had two fibroids. The doc was like "You have fibroids?" I yelled out 'Not to my knowledge! When did those show up?' He just clicked the measurements and kept it moving. He did the ultrasound first, and then it was time for the dreaded scratch. He was much more aggressive than the woman that did it last time, and I am bleeding today. It seemed like it took longer, but the pain wasn't as bad. However, last time, I didn't see the betadine once I went pee, and I didn't see blood. This time I see/saw both. I am feeling better now and am just waiting for the call from the nurse. I did ask the assistant if a cycle could be cancelled because of fibroids and she said "More than half of all women have them, so that's no reason to cancel it." Phew! I also had to get on the scale. Not impressed with my weight AT.ALL. I am pretty sure I was about ~130 going into this process, and now I've gained almost 8 pounds. It's only been 6 months. :growlmad:

Now I just have to wait to hear what the nurse says and I will HOPEFULLY start my first injection tonight. Luckily I have no plans but to eat leftovers and sit on the couch (and I wonder why I've turned into a fatty!). hee hee. :dohh:


----------



## Future Mom

Good luck Terri - I think the couch and the leftovers sound great after your "scratch" thing. I hope they can go ahead as planned and get those babies in you! :haha: 

Sis - hang on lil bean!!! btw I think you made a mistake when you updated the front page with my due date...I REFUSE to have a 14 month pregnancy :haha: My EDD is April 3rd, 2015. Thanks buddy! :friends:

AFM I'm really steamed today - maybe it's just the hormones. So I went to the paint store and gave them two little paint chips and asked them to match them so I can do some touch-ups (we're planning to rent out my house in the new year once we move into OUR house! :happydance:) The staff was very nice and went into the back to do it. The first can was matched and mixed in about 20 minutes. After an HOUR some other sales lady (aka the bitch :devil:) came out and asked me if it was oil-based paint. And I'm like, "WTF??? Aren't YOU the professional here? How the crap am I supposed to know?" (except I phrased it nicer). So then she tells me that it's impossible to make an exact match between oil and latex paints so I'll have to paint the whole room. And I'm like, "WTF?????????? I just waited a gosh-darn HOUR for THIS????" So I just paid for the rest and left. Did I over-react? Do you girls think it's reasonable to wait for over an hour? Why didn't they tell me I couldn't match it to begin with, and I could have just made another plan? :growlmad: 

Also, does anyone (ie. Sis, our home-decorating expert!!!) know what to do to paint over oil-based with latex? Do I just sand it and then use a primer? What do you think? :shrug:

Thanks girls for letting me rant. :grr: Pregnant lady on the rampage here. (Don't worry - I went to Starbucks for a decaf peppermint mocha and a chocolate caramel muffin, so now I'm feeling better :haha:) Hope everyone else is having a better day!!! :hugs:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hooray Sis! Good stuff and your tests certainly looked darker....we all know about successful slow riser stories and I have so much hope you will be one of those!

Kfs---DYING WAITING TO FIND OUT! I started to feel like I had cold coming on with my BFP, which I obviously didn't. Excited for you!!!

Terri--This is it girl, this is it!! God, I hope you get the best Christmas present ever...it will be worth the 8 pounds and more!

Future Mom--Lol yeahhh a bit of hormones there but they are still in the wrong and it's certainly an irritating situation. I've started to wonder if I'm not able to cope with the smallest things without the promise of a glass of wine or beer at the end of the day. I have no coping skills when the hormones kick in except to yell profanities!

I know I'm missing peeps for sure but on my phone and hard to type out a big long reply. Hugs to everyone!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Btw, what is a durian fruit?! Has anyone ever had a durian fruit in their lives?


----------



## Sis4Us

Katie I have no clue I wondered the same thing about the Fruit!! :haha:

FutureMom I was trying to add in my head late one nite while updating .... As u can tell late nite math isn't the best!! :rofl:
As for the paint I seriously doubt a inside wall would be latex or oil based is it shiny and almost like plastic?? 
Also if u have any of the paint on a piece try to rub it off w paint thinner if it doesn't budge it's latex if it does budge its not latex or oil based!!

If I were u and I didn't want to paint the whole room I would get a few samples w different sheens and see what matches best!! ;) HTH

Moni what's Ur EDD I'm not going to try and due math Again!! :haha:

Terri wow why haven't they seen Fibriods B4?? That's crazy they can cause issues w implantation so u might need a Hscope if they r bad enough!!
But u r going to get that Christmas present and have no need for it like me :)


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-I think that fruit is from India. I have seen it on chopped, and apparently it smells REALLY, really bad. That's all I can tell from the show. I laughed about your release being shouting expletives. HA!!HA!!

Sis-Everyone seems to think that the fibroids are ok. It's weird because I thought people took BCP in order to make everything chill out and the BCP I was on made fibroids. If I had them before now, the doctors certainly would've seen them on the ultrasounds, and I might have noticed them as well thinking they were follicles. If they are not worried, neither am I. Now..let's talk about worrying. It's almost time for my first butt shot. Eek. I'm on my own because I don't want to wait until 8pm when hubs comes home. I'm half asleep by that time! I'll do it at 6pm so 20 more minutes.


----------



## Driving280

Durian fruit is this Asian fruit. I saw it a few times when I went to Asian supermarkets in California. I think it smells gross so I never tasted it.


----------



## Sis4Us

Good deal Terri hope Ur Butt shot went well!!! :)

Whatever kind of fruit it is it sounds Horrid!!! :haha: like that plant we saw at the museum once that smelled like rotting flesh yea u heard me right!! :nope:


----------



## moni77

Terri, I stopped the poi after the 8 week mark, so my buttocks is completely healed now.

Sis, keep it coming girl! My edd is may 10th, mothers day!

Hi to all!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Ok...now we wait. fxfx I am so excited that it's Thursday. hee hee.

Driving-Ha! I'll say that India is part of Asia (kind of) so we were both right! Thanks for the clarification.

My shot went ok to fair. I was scared to plunge it in, so I was going slowly and then it started hurting, and then I jabbed it in. So..not the most graceful, but it's done for a few days. I'll be better about it on Saturday. I do need to get some of those circular spot band-aids because I did bleed a little afterwards and I think it was because I was too cautious.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well the spotting has returned and it dark thick blood which makes me really worry :(

Guess Tom we will see Plz stay Lil one Plz help Ur mommy out !!! ;)


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - ugh FXFX it leaves and your little bean stays put!! what a rollar coaster of emotions you must be feeling!!! still HOH for you!!

kfs - yes waiting :coffee::hugs:

terri - you are much braver than me!!! I just don't know if I could do those muscular shots...but the end result is worth it!! BFP by Christmas!! :hugs2:

I don't know about this fruit - it does not sound appetizing at all!!! stay away all!!! :haha:

:hi: to all you lovelies out there!!

AFM: 11 DPO and woke up with two white heads on my chin WTF??? when i was younger that was a sure sign of the :witch:... so its made me irritable this morning... (great another :witch: sign:haha:)
damn... I was so hopeful - freaking clomid!! gets those hopes up... but no testing still... I am going to pack AF supplies for the weekend - FF says she should show up Monday - but I want to be prepared in case - I am thinking I will leave the HPT's at home and if I make it all the way to Sunday night without spotting or her arrival..then I will test... but ladies the way I feel right now - those tests are safe this time around...:growlmad:
Today is my Friday - tomorrow morning I will sitting waiting for a deer to show up... yeah three days off - for me hunting guarantees a nap in the middle of the day!!! whoopeee!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

FYI I broke out on my chin B4 my BFP don't count yourself out just yet FX FX!!!

Also u r the best Wifey on the planet to sit in a Deer stand freezing Ur butt off I use to go W My dad when I was young but he put me in a stand w a heater and walls:haha:
After getting my 1st Doe I never went again her screams were Horrid and gave me nightmares!! :nope:


----------



## moni77

Terri, glad the shot was ok. They sent me a box of those bandaids with mymeds. I used themabouta third of the time.

Sick little sis stick!


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I'm happy you made it through your second scratch and first IM shot alive. Yikes - what a fun couple of days, huh? So you only have to do the IM shots every few days...?

Wish - I don't know - your chart's looking fantastic to me still!

Sis - Ugh. You poor thing - what a roller coaster. FX for your beta today.

I did not POAS but blood has been drawn. And now we wait!


----------



## Wish4another1

Twinnie - I don't know how you are standing it!!! I am on pins n needles for you!!!

Sis - I ....uhmm ....don't usually kill anything so most of the time I am enjoying the scenery :rofl:


----------



## Sis4Us

Fx fx for that Beta KFS1!!!! :dust:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-I was like white heads or white hairs? :rofl: HA!!HA!! I'm super excited for you too. You better take at least one test with you on the road. Your DH will NOT be happy if you have to find a store to buy one and they're expensive. So..just throw it in your purse and use when you're ready.

Sis-Again, super fingers crossed.

kfs1-Yesterday was so draining. The anticipation of the scratch, the phone call saying it was ok to start meds, taking meds, etc..I couldn't even stay awake for Law and Order. At 8:15, I was falling asleep and told hubs to wake me up for Law and Order. Well, he woke me up and then I continued sleeping. hee hee.


----------



## Radkat

Sis - Fx for you. And :hugs: for the continued rollercoaster.

Terri - Congrats on getting through the scratch and first self shot. What a day. You deserved an early night. 

Wish - Sounds like hunting is like fishing. Just sit around and look at the water. The wildlife is secondary. :haha: Hope you don't need those AF supplies.

Kfs - Add me to the pins and needles list. Super excited for you!


----------



## kfs1

Well, ladies, my beta was positive! I'm in total shock. HCG was 105 - she didn't mention progesterone. My RE is "cautiously optimistic" as am I. Still way too early to get overly excited but I'm so happy to have passed the first hurdle. They actually called me so early - around 11 when I was at work which is way earlier than normal. I didn't answer though because I didn't want to be at work in case the news was bad. Anyway, she called AGAIN at 12 and so I couldn't take it anymore and left the office to work from home. I couldn't read her voice on the message either - she was sort of monotone. Anyway, can't believe it. No words.

And yep, haven't even told my DH yet - he's still at work.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Wow so many pins and needles today! FX and sending TONS of positive vibes to Kfs1 and Sis. <3 Terri, glad the worst is over for you with the scratch and butt shot. When I did the egg donation thing years ago, I was fine giving myself the tummy shot, but NO WAY could I have done the muscle injection. Good for you! Wish, I agree with Terri....bring a test just in case. Better to bring it and decide to not use it than kick yourself for not throwing one in your purse. :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

OMG OMG WE MUST HAVE DOUBLE POSTED CUZ I JUST SAW THE NEWS. OMG OMG!!! So, how many days post ovulation would this be given it's an IVF? I mean, 106 sounds good to me! HOORAY!!!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

TWINNIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am smiling from ear to ear I AM SO STINKING HAPPY!!!!!!
YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You know what is next!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bodyb::bodyb:
:laugh2::laugh2:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::telephone::telephone:
:telephone::telephone::tease::tease::tease::tease::juggle::juggle::juggle::icecream::icecream:
:icecream::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::finger::finger::finger::finger::loopy::loopy::loopy:
:loopy::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

106 - I am betting on TWINS!!! hahahahaha


----------



## Sis4Us

Kfs1 :yipee: :yipee: what a great number!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

My post is exactly the same as Wish's post. hee hee. I am so happy for you. Like, SO happy. I think you also have two babies in there...when do you go back for the next one? For some reason, I am thinking that your place is closed on Saturdays, but that would be great if you get another test on Saturday...

Yeah!!


----------



## kfs1

LOVE you girls so much. Thank you so much for all of the love. Seriously. Means the world. Katie - I'm 9dp5dt or 14 dpo. You're right Terri - they're closed Saturday so no second beta until Monday. I'll try to think positive until then. Definitely happy for today at least. :)


----------



## Driving280

Omg kfs!!!!! Yay!!


----------



## Future Mom

Kfs1...:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you have a happy, healthy, STICKY lil bean in there!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Has anyone heard from Kayotic or Momof3 seems they got PG and vanished??!? :shrug:

Erose hope u r well too!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Kfs1--That sounds like a nice solid number for 14 dpo! Oh I'm so happy for you. Please report back when you can about your hubby's reaction!

Sis--How have you been doing today? Did the spotting slow down? Another beta tomorrow? Yeah, we've lost a few people, which is always kind of sad. Makes you wonder what happened to them and if everything is okay.


----------



## Sis4Us

The spotting stopped and turned to the Brown barely there so I thought I was in the clear and Put my P in and bam lots of blood I hope it's just my cervix getting irritated but IDK anymore!! :nope:

This roller coaster is making me sick pull over I need to get OFF ASAP!! ;)


----------



## Mischief

kfs1,

So awesome!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so thankful!!!!!!

Sis, Hang in there! I'm praying this little one sticks!!!

AFM... Been spotting ever since O on Sunday. My body sure can't ever just do anything right. Ugh!

We have a week off from school next week, but really it's very welcome week off from my inconsiderate selfish biotch preggo coworker. Her new way to torment me is to bring up pregnancy EVERY SINGLE TIME WE INTERACT... which is all day every day. Is it purposeful...? I could never prove it. But I feel terrible for that little baby having to grow and be nurtured by someone with such an unkind heart. Does meanness cross the placenta? And I dread the day when he's born and people shift their worship and celebration from her to him... how will she handle that? Seriously! I can't bring myself to celebrate her now, but I'll be turning cartwheels down the hallway the day she delivers because Ding Dong the Witch is on Maternity Leave! Huzzah! March can't get here fast enough!!! Also... she's short and looks like Buddha. OK, I'm done. Thanks for letting me vent, girls! I sure needed that!!!


----------



## kfs1

Sis - Man, I don't know how you're handling all this. Your beta is today, right? (Yesterday when I said good luck I thought it was Friday in my head.)

Mischief - Hahahaha - Buddha - you crack me up. Vent away, girl. She sounds seriously evil and obviously has never had fertility issues. The people at your workplace sound NUTS. I don't know how you deal with it.

Katie - Well, my DH said he was really nervous to come home because originally we were supposed to call together and he was scared of the outcome but I could NOT wait for him since they called so early in the day. And when I told him, he was so happy but still nervous, too! Kinda funny, actually. I think a little piece of reality hit him. Anyway, we're going out to dinner to celebrate tonight. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: love ya Mischief!!!

Also I think Karma will get her and yes if she's a shellfish self absorbed person she will hate the attention the baby gets!! Maybe it will humble her we can only hope right!! ;)

Well my test is pretty dark and showed pretty fast so FX FX this beta is good... I stopped temping and taking P vaginally!! It seems every time I put anything in my Whoha I start spotting!!! Sorry DH :haha: 

I'm so glad it's Friday and we have a week Vaca I think we ALL need it!! :)


----------



## nessaw

Woop woop kfs. Fab numbers.
Sis fx. Xx


----------



## terripeachy

Mischief-You crack me up. I would still tell her that although you're happy for you, you just can't take hearing about it. She won't listen, and the next time she starts talking about it, just straight up walk away. Sooner or later, she'll realize that you "aren't so into her" and she'll stop talking to you. HA!!HA!! She sucks.

kfs1-I'm so glad you guys are going to a celebratory dinner. How fun and how sweet. Are you going to tell anyone else right now? I hope you don't mind me asking a million questions.

Sis-Happy to hear about another dark test. This is so your little girl..you and kfs1 will be bump buddies. That's so great, and I'm still just so happy for both of you. I am praying that I can be bump buddies with someone on here. And if not, I'm starving, so I'll be bump buddies with food. HA!!HA!!

No updates here..I'm going to Annapolis tomorrow with my fantasy football teammates, and we're just going to pub crawl and walk around and then go out to dinner. Hubs' college team is playing football and that is his priority so he will not be coming along. Don't think of this the wrong way, but I'm happy not to HAVE to be the designated driver for once. He will be giving me my shot when I get home though, so he can think about that all afternoon.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - your weekend sounds FAB, aside from the butt shot. Your FET is scheduled for the 9th, right? So, you can be bump buddies with me, too!!! We're only telling people who know about our situation because they knew our testing date and have been up our butts :) but sooo sweet about it. That includes my boss and 1 friend at work who's been through IVF, my mom and sister, my MIL, and 3 close girlfriends. Holding off on spreading the word outside of that circle though.


----------



## moni77

Yay again kfs! 
Fxed to today's testers!


----------



## Radkat

Yay, KFS!!! Enjoy your much deserved dinner. 
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Mischief - Sorry your coworker continues to torment you. I'm impressed with how maturely you've handled it. I'm guessing there haven't been any "insensitive b!t(h" comments or that would've been part of the story. I'm with Terri on the walk away. 

Sis - A dark test is definitely a good sign!

Terri - Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## felcity 45

Congratulations KFS :happydance:

Fixed for you Sis..keep checking in to see how you are doing, 

Terri I'm stalking you now lol enjoy your weekend even with the but shot :haha:

Hi to everyone else :hi:

Nothing going on here, I have my blood test for my thyroid next Thur so will see if it has improved. Hit my target weight last week so feeling good I managed to do it but have gone of the rails since so need to be careful I don't put it all back on again :blush:


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok ladies ..... Drum Roll....... HCG 126!! :)

Stay w me Lil one PLZ PLZ!!!

Going to keep taking my iron and keep Up w acupuncture twice a week!!


----------



## felcity 45

:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo: Thats fantastic news Sis...stick baby stick :happydance:


----------



## kfs1

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay Sis! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## moni77

Yay sis!!!! Do you go back again?


----------



## moni77

I had to go back to look at your numbers - you almost tripled sis!!! WOW!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well actually I waited 72 hrs like they wanted so my doubling is 45 hrs so way better!!! ;)

She doesnt think I need to do another but I told her expect me Mon or Tue I want to get over 265 that's usually when I start to decline so if I make it over that I will be able to relax a Lil for Thanksgiving!! :)

I though it was messing w my cervix that was causing the spotting but I started spotting again w no reason too!! I'm ndering if it's the iron it was shortly after the iron that it started again ??? What do u guys think??

My P is super high at 136!!! :saywhat:


----------



## terripeachy

Once again-awesome news, Sis!! Enjoy your weekend, and try not to worry. Like the others have said, spotting is normal. I can't wait for you and kfs1 to go back on Monday and get even better results. Woop woop!!


----------



## Driving280

Sis, that is awesome!! So much good news here right before Thanksgiving. :)


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis and KFS :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm so freaking excited!!!

Mischief-You def need to start walking away when the inconsiderate selfish BIATCH comes around. Someone that inconsiderate is going to make a terrible mother. I feel bad for that baby. 

Terri-Keeping my fingers crossed your bump babies with KFS!


----------



## Katie Potatie

AWESOME Sis!!! I really think you have a polyp on your cervix or a hematoma from implantation or something to that effect. And I'd heard somewhere that taking P makes some women spot but not sure how reliable that is. Anyway, GREAT NEWS!

So nice to hear from the other ladies we haven't seen around for a while, too!


----------



## Fezzle

Yay, Sis! What a roller coaster!


----------



## terripeachy

How are you feeling Katie? Your next up right? I guess I could consult the front page. Are you all set with nursery, shower, supplies?


----------



## Sis4Us

Well no spotting all day yesterday even after adventuring to Hobby Lobby for supplies to make invites!! Took my temp this AM and the spotting is back WTH!! My cervix is so low it's ridiculous I hope that's the reason!!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

*Sis*, I can't remember, are you doing another beta Monday? The spottng may just be a part of your early pregnancy that will drive you crazy and make you worry but won't be impacting the little one at all. It sucks for sure though!

*Terri*--It's crazy pants to think it's getting so close to Cody's arrival...Jan 7th! The first part of the pregnancy dragged on, I was always hoping to make it to another day, and nerve-wracked all the time. But the rest has flown by. I'm ready for him with baby supplies and such, we just don't have the nursery painted yet. He won't be in there until the Spring anyways since he'll sleep in a bassinet in our room for the first few months, along with all his clothes and supplies. His nursery is upstairs so it'd be a hassle to keep running up and down for stuff! (A mistake I made when my daughter was an infant...although I probaly lost most of the baby weight with all those up and down trips I made)!

*AFM*--We finally got my daughter out of the toddler bed and into a Big Girl bed. She was a bit reluctant to let her little bed go, but we explained she was getting too big for it and that her limbs were hanging off the side of it in the middle of the night.:dohh: She didn't get a good nights sleep on it with all that going on. We surprised her when she came home from school with the new bed and she LOVES it so we are relieved and we can eventually make that toddler bed back into a crib for Cody. Today I donated the pretty canopy and curtain part of her old bed (way too girly to use for Cody) and some of my daughter's nursery accessories to a woman in need. She has a baby girl and it felt really good to give them to her, considering I so rarely do nice things for others. :haha: 

I'm still on track to get all my Christmas shopping done by December (woot woot!) and I'm relieved about that. Then, it's onto writing our annual Christmas letter, which is always a big undertaking. But I'm actually looking forward to it this year for some odd reason. All those kids that I mentioned buying presents for, are actually from different "branches" of the family/friend tree so we can't draw names because they are all different families. Believe me, I WISH that were the case for my wallet and sanity's sake!! I just remind myself every year..."These kids will only be little for a short time and then they'll be grown." And I'm certainly not buying for them once they are married with a mortgage!

So, that's all for me. Just getting bigger by the day (attached is my 32 week pic). Breathing, digesting food and moving, in general, is becoming much more arduous. My chiropractor is my new best friend because with this pregnancy, my pelvis shifts out of alignment and causes lots of fun, sharp pains. And Cody likes to simultaneously punch my bladder and kick my ribs right about the time I'm trying to go to sleep (Little Bugger!)...but I'm really not complaining, of course! 
 



Attached Files:







Belly--Week 32 B and B.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sis4Us

Cute Bump Katie !!!! My pelvis shifts too all the time so during pregancy it's quite painful glad u r getting help w it!! :)

Happy Monday Ladies!!!


----------



## kfs1

Katie - Sounds like you have everything in order which is great! Love that bump! Ouch - the pelvis shifting sounds painful. :(

Sis - Beta today?

Hi everyone else!

Had my second beta this morning. Just crossing my fingers and waiting for results. No symptoms yet but I know it's still so early.


----------



## Sis4Us

I might either go after acupuncture today or wait until Tue Am to go my test are still the same so I'm kinda worried as usual!! :nope:

Hope Ur beta is great!!!


----------



## Mischief

I keep checking for updates, Sis! I'm praying this is it for you!!!!


----------



## Driving280

Katie, what a cute bump! Mine is way bigger (probably because of the extra fat... sigh) though I am behind you. You seem totally organized. We actually got most things ready for the little one as well, except for the car seat (DS got his from a cousin, and after two kids it was too yucky to use, so we are getting a new one). I have a peri appointment tomorrow so I'll find out if he is still breech (I am pretty sure because I think it is his head that is poking my ribs). 

Sis, I so hope this is it for you! Spotting is so scary...


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for sharing the picture Katie! Too cute.

kfs1-I'm sure all will be well. Hope you had a great celebratory dinner this past weekend.

Sis-You know we're all rooting for you whenever you decide to go back in.

AFM-After my day out in Annapolis, I had liquid courage to give myself my butt shot and it went very welll. We'll see what happens on Tuesday night when I'm back on the wagon. *sigh*


----------



## moni77

Great pic Katie! Glad all is coming along for you and driving! I have an infant car seat that can attach to a stoller and a crib so far.

Sis and KFS - FXed!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I went and got my beta draw late this afternoon I should know some thing in the AM!!

Had spotting again a Lil after Acupuncture but it's gone since I also had a ton of energy and got some shopping done!! ;)


----------



## Fezzle

Fx for your results, Sis!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis, I'll be :ninja: Can't wait for the update. <3


----------



## garfie

Sis - good luck Hun - fingers crossed this is your rainbow:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## kfs1

Sis - Fx fx fx!

Moni - That's so exciting that you're starting to purchase some baby stuff. :)

Terri - How was your weekend? I don't think I heard much about it.

Wish - And how was your weekend?

So, my beta only went up from 105 to 244 over the course of 4 days. So, it's rising but not doubling. Naturally I was very upset but I'm trying to stay positive after reading many stories about slow risers. Requesting thoughts and prayers please.


----------



## Sis4Us

My beta did the same at first hoping they double this time and for u next time!!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

kfs - twinnie - Big :hugs2: for you... I know it is hard to stay positive (I really have issues with this myself) but keep thinking positive thoughts - it did go up and that is what to hold on to right now!!! I will think positive for you (me, Terri and everyone else!!:thumbup:) <3<3<3<3[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Katie - that belly is 32 weeks!!! wow you look awesome sister!!!!! I swear I resembled a whale at 32 weeks - ok maybe not a whale - it has been a while and my memory isn't what it used to be!! :haha: 
and I still have not bought ONE Christmas present... I haven't even made a list... not sure what is wrong with me this year!:shrug: 
I am so glad you will be able to just enjoy December... and then poof little Cody will be here happy 2015!!!:hugs:

Sis - FX for some excellent news from your side of Texas this morning!!!

Terri - I think you put on a different thread you got a new foster doggy last night... how was your first night?? I hope you get a nap in today since you had such early hours... when is the next butt shot??? is that all you do this time or is their other medication to start closer to December 9th???

:hi: to all you other ladies out there!! 

AFM: hunting was a weekend of :bike::devil: one thing after another kept happening and not one deer was shot... here is my prime example of how hunting went for me... I woke up Thursday morning go to put my contact in my right eye and it drops on the floor - can't find it... my right eye is my shooting eye and I can't see without my contact - i mean its bad... ARE YOU KIDDING ME????? :hissy::gun:[-(
and it just got better from there... :haha:

cd1 today... its been coming for days... cramps since saturday night started spotting sunday... GEEZ COME ON WITH IT ... :witch: just playing around... I will call the doctor today and get my next script for clomid... I am just :neutral: about it...


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry about the :witch: Wish and the BAD hunting trip hope u have a great Turkey day!! The Clomid does seem to be regulating your cycle so that's good!! :thumbup:

AFM still waiting for results I'm a nervous wreck I've been up since 5am my test are still the same so NO help there!! :nope:

KFS1 how many embies did u transfer maybe it's a vanishing twin issue Ive seen number slow down when that happens!! A friend of mine that got PGD to get a girl got 2 girls and her numbers were slow at first she is the one that told me to calm down ;) 
It's hard but it did go Up!! :hugs:


----------



## moni77

Kfs and sis, fxed for you!

I haven't bought anything yet, these aregifts or handmedowns.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well just as I suspected my beta dropped HCG 89 P 61!! :cry: just in time for Thanksgiving yay!!


----------



## kfs1

Sis - nooooo. I'm so, so sorry. :hugs: :hug:


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - DAMN... I am so sorry... I hate this bad news for you... :sadangel::sadangel:<3<3<3<3<3

things just aren't fair... :cry:


----------



## nessaw

Oh sis am sorry. Hugs.xx
Kfs fx.xx


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Sis- I am truly so sorry. Why does this keep happening to you?? Time to make another visit to a doctor that can test everything. Genetics and all. Something mysterious is going on because I've never seen someone get prego so easily only to have a cp/mc every time. :hugs:

Kfs- still thinking positively for you. My day out in Annapolis was great. I changed my picture to me "day drinking." hee hee. I love a good martini in the afternoon. I hadn't had one in ages, and it was easy going down. 

Wish-Titan, my newest dog, whimpered for a bit in his crate and then we dozed off. I haven't even found him crying when I leave. I think I'm a jerk of a dog mom and they know not to mess with me and be thankful they are away from the shelter for a few days/weeks. Hee hee. He does like to try to jump on the furniture but we're working on that. I worked third shift so I am tired today but regaining my sensibilities now that it's afternoon. I'll try to post pics from my computer later. Sorry your hunting trip was a double :witch: but yeah, get more Clomid!

I'm also going to try to upload a picture of Titan..let's see how this goes.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1285.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## felcity 45

So very sorry Sis, much love being sent your way and big hugs :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Aw sis - so so sorry Hun no words again just BIG :hugs:

Love to all the other ladies

Afm - another cycle - 20 days last month:wacko:

:hugs:


----------



## Driving280

I am sorry, Sis! I was concerned when you had all that spotting - I know that for a lot of women, it is nothing, but I have never had a successful pregnancy with lots of spotting to start... :( *hug* Terri is right, you need to get some answers. It might just be age - that's what the drs said when I had a chemical and a MC within 5 months, but I'd be sure. For me, the only thing they found in the end was that DH had high white blood cell count in his semen sample and put him on antibiotics. We conceived this one right after his 10-day course...

KFS, Fx!! 

Had my u/s today and the babe has turned!! Yay! For once, a totally great appointment. He is big for his dates (weighs 4 lbs 14 or so) but all looks great.


----------



## moni77

Sorry Sis...big HUGS!!!


----------



## Future Mom

Sis - so sorry! :hugs:

Terri - OMG Titan is soooooooooo cute. I can't believe you don't end up keeping all these lil doggies. :haha:

Driving - so glad that baby is doing well and he turned to the right way. I hope everything keeps going well for you! :thumbup:

AFM - I'm at 21 weeks 4 days and APPARENTLY my students haven't noticed my little bump yet! :shrug: I'm glad because we have a big concert this Thursday and I'd rather not have them distracted (they're high school so they'll figure out that I won't be there next semester, so what does that means for the vocal music program, etc. etc. etc.). I feel like I'm pretty huge already. I just got a new phone, so I'll try to figure out the camera and upload a bump photo soon.

I hope everyone's doing well and starting to get ready for Christmas - only one month away!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Great news Driving. I knew that little boy would turn around. You never felt it happen?Good report from you too Future Mom, and I would love a bump picture.

Titan is a really good dog. Day two and going strong. I'm not sure how long I'm supposed to have him, actually. They say I'm on a fact finding mission and so far I think he's 100% dog. hee hee. I actually need to wake him up soon so he can sleep tonight.


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks ladies I was worried w all the spotting and slow rising beta but then Fri my beta came back great so of course I thought maybe just maybe ..... Only to be pooped on Today!!! :nope:

I going to drink lots the Thanksgiving and shop until I drop it doesn't make it go away but maybe I will help me out it to the side for the Holidays!!

I keep thinking its something I'm doing or not doing I stopped the RRL and Royal Jelly maybe I did something I hate that feeling !! :cry:

Terri Titan is too cute I bought Luna a Xmas outfit today it's the closes thing to baby clothes right I will try to take a pic of her but I got it for Xmas cards so she can take a Plc w her Boy AKA DS2!! ;)


----------



## Smiles013

Hiiiiiiii ladies.....

Man, it took me a long time to her caught up, I kept starting and stopping. I like to read all the updates before I post anything. 

Sis....I was so emotional reading all your posts. I'm truly sorry this is happening to you again. I wish I could take away your pain and I wish the Dr's can figure out what is going on. You didn't do anything so don't think like that.:hugs:

Kfs.... Whoo-hoo!!!!!!! Truly happy for you. FX those numbers keep going up and up. 

Terri....when you talked about your butt shot I cringed! :wacko: and FYI...even with those 8 lbs you are not a fatty! FX for you too that this is it for you. 

Wish...you're brave to go hunting and sit out there in the cold. I mean, I love my husband and want to spend time with him but if it involves a cold weather activity he's on his own!:haha: 

Katie....your belly is too cute. At 32 weeks I was ginormous!!!! No lie! Ppl thought I was having twins all the time. Lol. Funny part was I was bigger than a woman who was actually having twins! :haha: that did a lot for my self esteem that day. Lmao

VJean...hope all is well with you. How is Keegan doing?

Driving....glad the baby turned but if you had to have a c section I think you would have managed. I dreaded having to have one but once I wrapped my head around the idea I was okay and also know it was the best thing in order to bring Mia here without complications I sucked it up, put on my big girl panties and took one for the team. Lol

Mischief....you are such a sweet person for putting up with Buddah bitch! I would have lost my religion a long time ago and shut her shenanigans down! She should realize her pregnancy is a blessing and not a tool to use to torment other people. Here's to hoping she has to have a c section so that gives you more time before she comes back :haha:

Erose... Big hugs to you :hugs: so sorry about the CP. 

Hi to everyone else....

AFM...a lot going on. Mia is keeping me busy, going back to work next month instead of January, got my website up and running finally-whoo hoo!!! Dealing with a jerk of an ex, looking at high schools for my daughter, getting back into going to the gym and preparing for the holidays. Sometimes there aren't enough hours in a day for me. Mia is getting big and has developed quite the personality. She had her 1st studios pictures taken thanks to my mom who asked when I was going to get pictures of her done. I really didn't think about it because I take so many of her on my phone. Lol.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh damn Sis. I'm so terribly sorry to read the news about your beta. Of course you did absolutely nothing wrong! You've been taking your P and that's the one thing you CAN do to help in early pregnancy, as well as even getting acupuncture! What shit news right before Thanksgiving. Like Terri said, you do get pregnant quite easily and that's a huge milestone, jyou ust have to figure out what's going on after implantation. There just has to be some explanation. Are you still planning on seeing that other doctor who had a long waiting list? Or is that the person you are seeing now?

Kfs1--I'm wondering if you had 2 embies put back if it's possible both were thriving during your first beta, but one didn't continue growing and that's why you had such a huge number and then it's slowed down a bit? I think it's totally possible. Prayers headed your way. When is your next beta?

Terri--Oh my stars, Titan is adorable and it looked like he was wearing a little cape. Too. Much! So how many more times do you have to do these butt shots until they do the transfer? Holding out so much hope that this is IT! And also love the Day Drinking profile pic. DD is so FUN!

WishWell BOOO for AF! And a sucky hunting trip, to boot. But like others have said, glad you are keeping on with the Clomid again and just keeping on, in general. I dont like it when you decide to call it quits! 

MoniOh girl, you have TIME yet to shop. For both my DD and this little man, I didnt get any desire whatsoever to shop for anything until after 20 weeks. All of a sudden, the NEED to shop for the baby will kick in like crazy, so jyou can ust bide your time until then!

Smiles--So good to finally here from you....was wondering where you went but of course, figured you were busy with the new baby and life in general. Glad to hear all is well!

Driving--Hooray for baby boy flipping! So, how do they know his position? Do they ultrasound you or can they tell another way? Reason I ask is because I ask at every appt. what position Cody is in and they can't tell. I'm guessing head down because it feels like kicks in the ribs and little fists punching down and out around my bladder, but they can't confirm it yet. 

GarfieIm so glad when you pop in. I still check your journal to see how you are doing. Sorry its been such an up and down roller coaster for you, but glad your sense of humor always remains intact. You should seriously write a book.

FezzleIm sorry to hear about your Father In Laws passing. Its the worst to go through that time, but then you know they are no longer suffering and the agony that the family goes through watching them so sick is over, too. I know how emotionally draining that can be as we went through it with my FIL. Breaks your heart. Many virtual hugs to you and your family.

Future MomYes bump pic please! But I dont think you can do from your phone.I think you can only upload pics from computer? I cant believe how far along you are already. It's insane!

AFMThanks for all the kind words about my belly. Im only 5 feet tall so I look more weeble wobbly as a total head-to-toe vision than the pic probably displays! Happy Thanksgiving to the US/Canadian ladies!


----------



## Fezzle

Sis- I'm so sorry :cry:

terri- Titan is adorable!

I hope you all have a good Thanksgiving! I'm not doing anything for it tomorrow, but we're having a Thanksgiving party on Saturday.


----------



## Wish4another1

Fezzle - it sounds like clomid is really working did you!!! On both my clomid cycles my lp has been 15 days - so longer than normal and no spotting till 14... I hope all that doesn't even matter and you are pg this time!!!! :hugs2:

:hi: everyone


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-So good to hear from you! You can cringe at my butt shots, and I'll cringe at your c-section. hee hee. Glad Mia is keeping you busy, and of course, we would love to see some studio shots, if you feel like sharing. Good for you for getting back into your workout routine and back to work, although that's probably going to be a big adjustment.

Katie-You are a peanut. You're only 5 feet tall?! I guess we can't tell height from words on a screen. Titan was wearing a little sweater thing to make him more adoptable. I gave him a bath last night and took that sweater off. Hubs kept calling him a she with that polka dotted sweater. hee hee. Now he looks more masculine and is clean. Shew! He was a scratching maniac before the bath. Thanks for the compliment on my photo. Day drinking was really fun, but not good for my wallet.

Fezzle-Glad you're celebrating Thanksgiving with a party. My ex bf used to have a "friends Thanksgiving" the Saturday following Thanksgiving and it was always a fun time. He probably still has it, but obviously, I am no longer invited. hee hee. I'm having some women over this Saturday evening so it's my version of friends thanksgiving. I have about 5 new recipes to try including crockpot cheeseburgers. hee hee. That's for you Katie. :winkwink: Oh, and I can't remember if I said it, but I am sorry to hear about your FIL passing. Hope your husband is doing ok. It's tough losing a parent, so just be super nice to him and understanding.

garfie-I keep up with your journal too. I can't keep your boys sorted out, but you always have a lot going on so just breathe and remain calm. They'll all come around. You should get a girl dog or cat so you have some balance in the family. Or maybe a girl fish so your hubs will be happy. hee hee.

felcity-Hey chica!

kfs1-How are you doing today? Hang in there.

:wave: to everyone else.


----------



## Sis4Us

Happy Pre Turkey day!!! Lots of cleaning and food prepping today here!! Also m trying to get a refill on my P I don't want to start bleeding and cramping during the holiday it's bad enough to deal w it mentally I want to post Pon the physical aspects! :nope:

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## Fezzle

Wish- my LP is usually long (my flow started 16dpo last cycle which was my last natural one), so I hope it isn't any longer! But I am liking the lack of spotting so far. Since on CD12 I had a 17mm dominant egg, good triple lining and got a positive OPK on CD15, it looks like 50mg of Clomid (+ Metformin) is making things as normal as they can be, and OH's sperm is great, so hopefully we'll get lucky in the next few cycles!


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Titan is tooo adorable! Sounds like you're having fun with him, too. :)

Driving - Congrats on the great appointment. So rare that we're not worrying about something, right?

Future - Pic, pic, pic! :)

Sis - Once again, I'm so sorry. :( Glad that you have some distraction today with all of your food prep. 

Smiles - Good to hear from you. You sound so busy but GOOD busy for the most part at least. Happy that you're doing well. :)

Katie - I don't even want to hear it. I'm sure you look great! :) Yep - we put 2 embies back in so I guess that could be it. 

Fezzle - Once again, really feeling good about how things are going for you. I think that baby's coming real soon!

Had my beta this morning. Trying to think positive thanks to all of you and my husband. Happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Sis4Us

Best of luck to u KFs1 hope those numbers jump :hugs:

Well I have an appointment w the new Dr that Mischief goes too on 12/10!!! I would have told them your name Mischief for the referral but hey IDK it :haha:
Im getting sh1t done I'm sick of this Rollercoaster get me off I'm sick :sick:

Thanks Again for always being there for me since DH and my friends have no clue how hard it is I <3 <3 U All very much!!! We really need to do a meet in great one day!!

Hope u all have a Blessed Holiday!!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-I didn't realize you had another beta today, but I guess it is Monday, so not sure why I forgot. Here's to hoping those numbers continue to jump. :friends: Enjoy your day off. I'll be leaving here in about an hour or so. It's snowing big flakes mixed with rain, so I'm sure the roads will be a nightmare.

Sis-Of course we will always be here for you for support through good or bad. Hope you have a grea tThanksgiving too, and I'm glad your appointment with the new doctor is coming up soon. Someone has to have some answers.


----------



## kfs1

Sis - good for you for being proactive. You've been through ENOUGH already. There has to be a reason why this keeps happening - just so unfair!!

Well, my beta came back at 517 and my RE actually sounded POSITIVE which as Terri knows is a MIRACLE. I'm feeling very crampy today though but I'm going to ignore it and enjoy my good news. Ultrasound on Monday. 

Love you all. Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Wish4another1

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
kfs!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am soooo happy for your news!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::fool::fool::loopy::loopy::loopy:\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;:xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9:

sometimes cramps are a sign of dehydration so drink up twinnie!!! 

Sis - you know we are all here for you... just like you are always here for us... I just wish it didn't go this way!! Hope you have a super thanksgiving!!! :hugs2:

Terri - love the pic of your newest boarder!!! hehe.... hope you enjoy your weekend lady!!!:thumbup::thumbup:

Smiles - it is sooooooooooo good to hear from you!!! I am glad everything is moving along for you and your LO is probably getting so big!!! :hugs:

Katie - I would have NEVER guess you are 5ft tall!!! your personality is just larger than life it seems!! (that's a good thing):hugs::flower:

fezzle - I will be stalking for your POAS this weekend... FX FX you see double lines (without any drinking!!) :haha:

:hi: to all I missed

AFM: sitting at work wishing I could go home... the boss says I can leave early 3pm... I was really hoping for LUNCH time leaving... oh well

not doing anything for Thanksgiving - my mom, brother, sisnlaw, sister are all going on a cruise (they left today) so I have no family around to eat turkey with!! ha... and I am leaving to take my oldest to Georgia - which has been nothing but drama - but it always is when someone moves across the country... 

I had to listen to my car pool friend read a baby shower card on the way to work today - as I am cramping horribly... I had to mask the emotions and not scream "I DONT CARE" .... ugh sometimes I am ugly on the inside... this TTC is not for the faint at heart... I will pick up my next round of clomid today... here we go again ladies!!! 

much love to all :hugs2:


----------



## terripeachy

ifs-if you notice, I always try to post after Wish so I can say, 'yeah, what she said.' Oh, and so glad your doctor had something other than a frown on her stupid face. hee hee.:bike:


----------



## Radkat

Sis - Hugs :hugs:. I'm so sorry, but am very happy that you have a dr's appt scheduled. You need some answers, dammit. And you did nothing to cause it, BTW. 

Kfs - That last beta number sounds really good and it must be if your grumpy RE was even positive! Yay!

Wish - I'm sorry about AF and your bummer of a hunting trip. And that you don't have good TG plans for tomorrow. Hope DD can get off to Atlanta. It's a big thing to move away, for her and you.

Terri - Great job powering through the shots, not that I expected anything less. Your little Titan is super cute and sounds pretty well behaved. 

Katie - I'm totally bigger than you and am 5 weeks behind you. I also wouldn't have guessed you were 5'. I don't know why. Funny that we make guesses about what people look like. You all probably think I'm a troll since I don't have an avatar pic. :haha:

Driving - Hooray for LO turning! 

FutureMom - So exciting that you're 21 weeks! And more evidence that kids are very ego centric. 

Smiles - Glad to hear that things are going well. It's exciting and scary to go back to work. Sounds like Mia's doing great!

Fezzle - Hooray for a good Clomid cycle.

Hi to Garfie, Felicity, Nessaw, Moni, Blues and anyone else I missed!

Very excited about Thanksgiving. I love it. A holiday about eating and gratitude. Two things I believe very much in. And a 4 day weekend doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Driving280

KFS, yay!!! So glad for you.

Terri, hang in there. Butt shots... ugh.

Katie, I can't imagine you just 5 ft tall :) 

Thanks for all the good words about LO turning. I would have been Ok with a C-section as well (and who knows what might still happen) but nice anyway... Yes, my obgyn would do an ultrasound to check and my peri does one every 4 weeks since I am all kinds of high risk (malformed uterus, 41 years old). My obgyn gave me even chances for the babe to turn and at the peri appointment yesterday, he had turned :) 

So just when I thought I had smooth sailing, my nasty lingering cough got the best of me - I apparently pulled a muscle around my ribs. So so so so painful. About the same time my promotion was announced, so everyone is calling me and congratulating and I am doubled over in pain. Was fortunately working from home and DH rushed home and we all went to urgent care, in freezing rain/snow. The physician's assistant at first was not helpful (chicken soup and Tylenol?? when I am literally in tears and cannot stand straight? I have to breathe in deeply for the twentieth time, even though every time I clutch my side in pain?) and I demanded to see a doctor. My obgyn had said before that codeine is fine in smaller amounts, so that's what I got (they had to call my obgyn to have him prescribe it). So now I am in much less pain, but ugh. 

Oh yes, they spent half of the time discussing whether I was going into labor. I was kind of bitchy and said that the last person who had another person get out of his rib was Adam. I don't think they appreciated my humor...


----------



## Sis4Us

Kfs1 congrats on the great beta!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Fezzle

Kfs- so happy for you! Great news!


----------



## terripeachy

Happy Thanksgiving, Ladies!! 
I am thankful for all of you. Keeping me sane in good times and bad. <3 <3


----------



## kfs1

Happy thanksgiving my friends. &#128536;


----------



## nessaw

Kfs fab news.
Happy thanksgiving to all who celebrate. X


----------



## VJean

Happy Thanksgiving ladies!! (Even if you're not in the US or Canada, you can still celebrate thankfulness :thumbup:)

I'm still stalking (when I can), and praying! I'm sorry for all the sad news lately. :nope: It makes me angry. 

I hope y'all enjoyed the day with your family (or enjoyed the day without them, in some cases! Hehe!)


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis-I'm so sorry. *hugs* i hope that the doctor has some answers.
kfs-great numbers!
Katie-your bump is so cute. 
I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## moni77

Kfs great numbers. Looking forwardto Monday!

Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving!


----------



## Fezzle

I got a BFP this morning! My first one ever! I still can't believe it and am so nervous it will go away. I'm on my iPad now so can't post the test but it's on the Nov testing thread in the 35+ forum. 

Now we need to get ready for our Thanksgiving party later where I won't be drinking!


----------



## Wish4another1

Fezzle!!!!!! I knew it I knew it I knew it!!!!! I am so happy for you !!!! I'm on my phone and can't do a proper smiley congrats but I will!!!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::wohoo:

This will have to do until Wish gets to her computer. 

So happy it finally worked. You'll have to kiss your doctor!!!!


----------



## felcity 45

Yay Fezzle :happydance: Congratulations :dance::yipee:


----------



## nessaw

Woop woop fezzle. X


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Fezzle FX for a sticky LO!!!! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks all! I am loving my Dr right now! I am waiting to hear from her to see what I should do next!


----------



## garfie

Fizzle - :happydance: congrats Hun - enjoy your thanksgiving but take it easy:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

I hope they are open on weekends!! 
Happy Thanksgiving!!!



Fezzle said:


> Thanks all! I am loving my Dr right now! I am waiting to hear from her to see what I should do next!


----------



## kfs1

Congratulations Fezzle!!!!! :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Eeeeek! I wasn't even going to check in today, thinking it would be quiet due to Thanksgiving weekend and was THRILLED THRILLED THRILLED to see your BFP news Fezzle!!!!! What a nice surprise to read! OMG so excited for you and need to go stalk your test now. How many dpo are you? Congrats!!!

And kfs1 so happy to hear your beta numbers are looking good!! I think it's a sticky. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok ladies I have been testing w Cheapies to see when my line goes away but it hasn't and it seemed to be darker yesterday so I got a FRER and took it

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_20141129_092809_zpsohrj1tqh.jpg

I text this pic to my nurse she told me to come in for a Beta ASAP going at 8:20Am!!

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_20141129_121211_zps6cfniw49.jpg
My Cheapies!!!

Not sure what to think at this point!!


----------



## Fezzle

Fx, Sis- what a dark line!


----------



## terripeachy

How was the party last night, Fezzle? I bet it was super exciting.

Sis-Hmmmm is right. Your temps still look good if that's any consolation. Maybe you had a vanishing twin too? Can't wait to hear a HCG of 358. hee hee.

My girlfriends came over and we had a good time. I found out that one is starting the IUI process! I'm so excited for her. She goes in tomorrow for her first bloodwork/ultrasound and starts Gonal F tonight. She's 39 and has been with her boyfriend for about 16 years. Last night she was like 'WHY did I wait so long to realize that he is the one and just now decide to have kids?' The age old question...she and her boyfriend are under the unexplained category so I hope this IUI works for them.


----------



## Fezzle

The party was great! We have such a mess to clean up today but it was worth it. The food went over well and I think everyone had a good time (except one woman and her son who are allergic to cats!). One of our friends already knows- it was hard to hide since she knows we've been trying awhile and I wasn't drinking. The not drinking must have been obvious to others but no one else said anything. We need to clean up, but then I'm going to rest!

Terri- good luck to your friend!


----------



## Future Mom

Congratulations Fezzle!! Good luck!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Driving280

Fezzle!!! What great news :) Congratz! It is so amazing to get your first BFP!

Sis, I think there is still hope for you. *hug*


----------



## VJean

Congrats Fezzle!:thumbup::thumbup::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## VJean

Sis, that's a great line! FX'd for you!


----------



## nessaw

Sis hoping for you.x


----------



## kfs1

Fx tomorrow Sis!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I got my beta this AM 

HCG 167 P 184 !!!! Even my nurse is confused not really sure what's going on!! :shrug:

I will repeat beta Tue!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis That is crazy pants!! You decided to continue your P through Thanksgiving right? Probably a smart call. This is nuts!! Like Terri said, maybe it was a vanishing twin? FX for Tues beta!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I continued taking the P thru the Holiday plus I was going to until I got another Beta to confirm my drop I always do until I get 2 declines at least!!

Crazy Pants for Sure!! I'm just hoping its not a an Etopic!!! :shrug:


----------



## Fezzle

Exciting- good luck, Sis!


----------



## garfie

Fingers crossed sis - what have been your beta numbers so far (sorry guess it's the geak in me!) 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Beta
11/13 19
11/16 28
11/18 42
11/21 126
11/24 89
11/30 167

I think these are correct I will have to double check when I have a min


----------



## kfs1

Wow Sis! Can't wait to hear your next beta results tomorrow!

I had an appt this morning but my car won't start so I had to move it to later this afternoon.


----------



## Wish4another1

*Sis* - whoa... what is going on???? :shrug: I am going to vote for the vanishing twin scenario... When are they going to give you a scan?? I mean geez at this point its probably a good idea to take a look in there!!!
FXFX that the beta tommorrow is super good!!! 

*Fezzle* - Again Congrats I am so happy clomid worked for you the first time around!!!
:yellow::yellow::blue::blue::pink::pink::oneofeach::dance::yipee::headspin::icecream::tease::wohoo:
:wohoo::loopy::loopy::rain::rain::bunny::bunny:<3<3:D:D\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;:xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas10::xmas10::xmas12::xmas12::xmas16::xmas16:

*kfs* - are they doing another Beta today? Are you feeling symptoms?? I hate it when the car doesn't start!!! :growlmad: I got home yesterday from Georgia and my engine light is on!!! :nope: 

*Terri* - it sounds like your dinner was a HIT!! Of course you are obviously a good cook with all that yummy stuff you made!! The 9th is just around the corner!!! (8 days) how different is your schedule for the FET than a fresh cycle? is it less stressful?? I hope so - atleast less injections (except those BUTT shots of course):hugs:

:hi: to all you other fabulous ladies!!

AFM: I spent the weekend in Charleston (with my sister and daughter) and then in Georgia dropping my daughter off at her new job... lots of tears and see you laters... She had to report at 0900 this morning so she is there now... I am just a wee bit nervous for her... but I know once she gets going all will be ok... just being a mom i guess...
I managed to forget to take my freaking clomid on Day 5... so I took it super early in the morning on day 6 (when I remembered) and then again at night... so I am already feeling like this cycle is wasted... :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Fezzle

Haha- thanks for all the smileys!

Good luck with the Clomid. I accidentally took 100mg on my 3rd day because I'm so used to taking two tablets of Metformin and got them mixed up. I hope that wasn't what did the trick!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-You are hilarious. Love the smileys for Fezzle. I knew I couldn't do it justice from my phone. I think you'll be ok with the clomid. Don't be negative. You can still BD on time. Glad you had a good trip south, but sucky about your engine light. This cycle is less stressful I guess because I only have to think about it every three days (until Thursday). We're trying our best to get preggers on our own too though because that scratch is supposed to be helpful. Either way it happens is fine by me. I keep looking at the calendar with disbelief that it's already December. Talk about crazy pants. hee hee. My last day of school is on the 16th, and I have a paper due on the 10th and one due on the 16th. The one that's due on the 16th I'm going to try to finish this week so then once the 10th gets here, I'm free as a bird with another degree under my belt. It's been a long 4 years. hee hee.

kfs1-Yikes..sorry the car didn't start. I hope it's nothing too serious. You have to save your money for baby, not fixing the car!

Sis-Wait..do you go back today? or you went yesterday? I'm getting confused, but I hope the number is high whenever you go back. Good thing you continued taking your P too. :wohoo:

:wave: to everyone else...


----------



## moni77

Wow - not sure how I missed this when checked in over the weekend! 

Congrat Fezzle!!! Yay, Yay, yay. When is your beta?

Sis - OMG - keep defying the odds girly!! If she sticks she is a girl for sure!!

Hi to all!!!


----------



## kfs1

Wish - awwww. Hugs for having to drop your daughter off so far away. That must have been tough. Will you see her for Christmas? And don't count yourself out yet this month!! Anything can happen and the clomid seems to be helping, right?

Terri - congrats on almost being done with school!!! Yay. I have my masters but I may go back for a certificate in educational technology - we shall see.

I had my ultrasound. There was a sac/yolk sac and my RE seemed pleased. :) Haven't heardy beta results yet though.


----------



## terripeachy

Awesome need kfs1!! One step closer. Yip yip!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry I haven't checked in I've been trying to put out ALL my Christmas stuff!! Man I have A Lot of stuff!! :haha:

I go for my beta Tom!! FX FX


----------



## Fezzle

No beta for me- just an early private scan that we're paying for on 17 Dec, and then a scan on the NHS some time mid-Jan assuming all goes well!

Good luck today, Sis!


----------



## kfs1

Fx today Sis!


----------



## terripeachy

My transfer was delayed because my lining isn't thick enough. :( It's at 6.71, and has to be thicker, maybe 8 or 9? I have to take some estrogen pills 3x a day until they see me again. So..I'm not sure how long of a delay I will have, but hopefully it's not too late. Luckily, my transfer was supposed to be early Dec., so we're still not getting into the Christmas holiday, which will be good. The 16th is also a great date. hee hee. We'll see.

Sis-hope all goes well again today. fxfxfx. :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, terri- hope that lining plumps right up!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I got my lad orders printed out so I'm off to Labcorp!! She will discuss a scan after we get my beta for today!! Fx FX :)

Terri hope that lining pumps up Fast!!!

Kfs1 and Fezzle great news!!


----------



## moni77

Terri - they just want you to get your BFP on xmas morning... I'm sure it wont be too long of a delay!

Sis anxiously awaiting your results!!


----------



## Wish4another1

just a quick note ladies...

Terri - Boo for the delay :( I know you have a good attitude about it (you always do) CHRISTMAS BFP!!! :hugs2:

Sis - my fx and are white I am holding them so tight for you!!!! 

:hug:

Twinnie -(im still calling you that!!) so glad to hear the ultrasound was right like it was supposed to be!!! :happydance::happydance:

AFM: I am dealing with fiscal law class and a murder/suicide - have you heard about the Nordstrom's shooting? yeah - one of ours..... heart broke for his family... so I am swamped today!!
Hope everyone has a great Tuesday!!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-No..I never hear about any news..I'll probably hear about it tonight on my way home. I have to remember to pick up my prescription. Sorry to hear you're so busy, and sorry about your soldier. Too bad I'll be at my MILs house over Christmas. I'm going to have to wait to test until I get home, unless bloodwork/ultrasound is prior to that. We'll see what happens. 

Sis-I'm still feeling really positive, and your temps look great, so no worries from the northeast.

Hope everyone else is doing great. Just plodding along here...hee hee. :juggle:


----------



## kfs1

Wish - I'm so sorry about that soldier. So sad. :(

I'll catch up later - just reporting my beta results. Beta was 3749, P was 41.56. :happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

Yay, kfs! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Driving280

KFS, lovely beta :) 

Sis, waiting for your results...


----------



## moni77

ditto to what driving said...


----------



## terripeachy

Moni was right; my delay might only be a day. I have to take the estrogen pill twice a day starting immediately (which meant when I got home) and I'll go back on Friday. If everything is cool on Friday I'll start PIO that night and transfer will be on the 10th. Keep me in your thoughts. 

Kfs-when are you going to put up a ticker? You, Fezzle and Sis will be bump buddies!! I'm so excited and happy for our August babies(?).


----------



## Radkat

Wow, there is some serious good news going on around here! 

Fezzle - Huge congrats! I'm so so happy for you! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Your first scan is right around the corner (although I know it probably feels so far away!).

Kfs - That beta number is fantastic. Congrats to you on :thumbup:your sticky little bean. 

Sis - I'm happy and confused at the same time. But definitely happy that your LO is fighting right along with you! 

Wish - Sorry for the tearful goodbye with DD. I'm sure she'll do great. I wouldn't worry about the delay in taking the clomid. Sorry about the tragedy you're dealing with as well. :flower:

Terri - Sounds like a small delay and nice that they can plump up that lining quickly.

Hi to Driving, Katie, Moni, Blues, VJean, and everyone else!

AFM - I took my 1 hour glucose test today. Really hoping I pass, but since I had it with DD, I'm kinda assuming that I won't. I'll know in a couple of days.


----------



## Driving280

Radkat - good luck on the test! I failed the 1 hr horribly but squeaked by the 3 hr... You might not have it this time...


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok ladies well the results are in... HCG 270 P 66!!! So I'm still not doubling every 48 hrs my HCG should be 334!!! :shrug:
All My nurse said is we wait WTH!!!

Great number Kfs1 I wish I could get one like that!!


----------



## VJean

Sis, that is so confusing! It's still going up, so I'm still hoping!


----------



## Fezzle

Sis- fx, I'm glad it's still going up!

Radkat- good luck for your test!


----------



## kfs1

Rad - Fx that you pass the glucose test!!

Terri - Ahhhh. A ticker! I guess I should do that soon, huh?

Sis - Did you take the tests exactly 48 hours apart because I know that can make a difference? I'm happy that it's going up though. Do you have another beta schedule for tomorrow?


----------



## Fezzle

Ticker! Ticker! I needed one to keep track myself. It's much more exciting than an old FF chart!


----------



## Sis4Us

She didn't really say I think they're giving up on me and just waiting for me to MC but she told me to keep taking my P so IDK!!

I'm going to acupuncture today I was going to stop going since my numbers jumped when I stopped but I think I will go to see if it helps :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Yeah! I agree with Fezzle *and* your FF chart is boring city with only one dot on it. HA!!HA!!

Sis-Enjoy your acupuncture today. It's helping!

Radkat-Hopefully you'll pass your test and not have to do the three hour one. fxfx.


----------



## moni77

Sis!!! FXed for you!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well yay the other Dr won't see me cuz I'm PG and they would send me to a OBGYN anyway cuz of a suspected Etopic!! WTF

My Old Dr won't give me a scan just a sit and wait approach so I could very well have a ruptured Tube if that is the case and nobody cares!! :nope:

I hate Everyone today except U Guys!!!! :cry:


----------



## Sis4Us

Now they want me to go to the Hospital for a Ultrasound incase I need to admitted for an Etopic :nope:

My sons Bday is a day away I can't do that why can't thy just send me to an imaging place and worry if we need to not make me stress like this it's ridiculous !!!


----------



## terripeachy

The nurse called you and told you to go to the hospital? I don't understand. An ectopic?? Yikes. Can you pay for a private scan somewhere like Katie did? It will be worth it. Sorry you're feeling so angry today, but that is totally understandable. Hope you feel better tonight. :hugs:


----------



## Driving280

I am sorry, Sis. I would go to the hospital though if there is really a threat of an ectopic because that is very serious. Agree that an imaging place would be more comfortable but if it is an ectopic... you don't want to lose a tube or something. I am sure it is not, just be sure you get that scan asap...


----------



## Sis4Us

I don't want to go alone and the last scan I had was w my loss to prepare for DNC so bad memories!! :nope:
My niece said she would go w me she is the one that had the Molar so she knows how I feel it's scary and very heartbreaking!!
I so want to prove them Wrong and rub it in their Faces but w my track record I'm doubtful :cry:

Plus not the news I want B4 I have to put on a happy face for my sons Bday and a house full of guest that have no Clue!! :(


----------



## Fezzle

Oh Sis, good luck. I have my Fx for you that it's not ectopic. I'm glad your niece can go with you. :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Good luck Sis - BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## kfs1

I'm so sorry Sis. I hope that they're wrong. Are you going to go today?


----------



## nessaw

Thinking of you sis.x


----------



## terripeachy

At least you have your niece to go with you. It's better to know one way or the other than to risk major surgery down the line. :hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - my fingers are crossed for you I am hoping you get amazing good news today!!! :hugs2:

Hi everyone - I am posting from my phone 
I woke up to red blood this morning on CD10???? I am so confused and down - I took my last clomid last night and this has never happened before 
I'm so sad :-(


----------



## Sis4Us

I tried calling and due to high call volume was prompted to leave a message that should be returned in 24 hrs!!! Yea that's real urgent geez!!! :nope:

I'm just going to focus on my Sons party I have a ton to make and Do!!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-Maybe you should call your doctor to see if they have ever heard of that happening before? It doesn't make any sense, biologically, and with Clomid, it really doesn't make any sense. Don't be sad. :hugs:

Sis-I agree...if you don't feel bad, go on and do the party stuff, and maybe you can talk to someone about everything tomorrow. I hate those automated systems. I hope whoever invented them has one playing beside them in their grave on repeat. HA!!HA!! Happy bday to your DS.


----------



## Fezzle

Wish- I agree to get things checked out. I haven't heard of that happening with Clomid either! :hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

Thanks Fezzle n Terri - I am afraid to call because I am afraid the doc will not let me have clomid again and I feel like I have no hope without it... He will want me to go to an FE and I can't do that....
I am feeling such despair today... I keep thinking Now clomid isn't going to work for me???? Gah!!! How much can keep going wrong here :(
Its changed to brownish discharge - enough to still require a panty liner .- no pain though???... I'm so confused


----------



## Sis4Us

Clomid thins out your lining so maybe that is the issue why are u taking it so late CD10 is late to be taking it isn't it??
I know u said u missed a day maybe that is the issue :hugs:

Hope it's nothing !!!

Still no call from the Hospital for my STAT ultrasound!! :nope:

Might go get another beta to see if my numbers are still going up or if they have dropped since they usually do when I hit 250-270!!
Would be easier if I could get my printer to work :(


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - I take it 5-9 - per my dr those are the days for me - the last two times all went like clockwork ... I don't know either... Nothing I can do but wait 
Hope they call soon!! FXFXFX


----------



## Radkat

Sis - I'm so sorry that the confusion continues. Please take care of yourself, although I know you have DS bday today. Enjoy, then back to figuring out what is going on. As others have said and I know you know, an ectopic is nothing to mess around with.

Wish - I'm sorry about the spotting. Definitely WTH! I would talk to your dr to see what they think. 

Fezzle - Hooray for a ticker!

I didn't pass my GD test. Boo. I'm seriously considering skipping the 3 hour and just testing my blood sugar. I'm guessing I would just fail the 3hr like I did with DD, so why go through it. Dr said she was fine with it. The supplies are expensive, but I'll get some free ones to get started. Hmmm...


----------



## terripeachy

Radkat-sorry you failed again but if your doctor is ok with you testing and trying to eat better, I say go for it. Three hours of orange drink is no fun especially if you know what to do should you fail again. That would be a double waste of time. Take care!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my beta came back at 270 the same as Tue so I'm not sure what to do from here I'm sure it will drop like it always does!!

DS Bday is Tom and party is Saturday so it is what it is :cry:


----------



## VJean

I'm sorry Sis. I was hoping for better news for you. It sucks that you have to put on a happy face when no one around you knows what's going on! I hope you are able to enjoy your son birthday as much as possible! I'm really glad you aren't having pain and spotting (pointing to an ectopic). :hugs:

Radkat, sorry you failed! Good news is you've done this before and know what to do! I don't blame you for skipping the three hour...it's miserable! :hugs:


----------



## felcity 45

Good Morning Ladies,

Sorry if I don't comment on all your posts, just had a quick read through a few pages..

Sis I'm gutted for you, I hope you are able to enjoy the birthday celebrations.

Terri..fx for you would be so good to see you announce a xmas BFP.

Wish .. I have 30 Clomid tablets 50mg that I never used, I would be more than happy to post them to you if that's allowed? They expire 2018


----------



## Fezzle

Sis- I'm sorry about your levels. I hope you're able to have a good birthday party for your DS :hugs:

Radkat- sorry about the test! The 3 hour one sounds horrible so I don't bla you for not wanting to do it too!

Terri- how's your lining?


----------



## terripeachy

All is well with my lining, thankfully. Now I have bloodwork and it'll be time I start progesterone tonight. So happy I'm still on track.


----------



## Sis4Us

Best of Luck to U All I probably will take a break from BNB for awhile at least until the other Dr will see me !!!

I wish u all the best :hugs:


----------



## felcity 45

Sis - Big hugs :hugs: and take care. It is such a hard and emotional time TTC you have been so strong and I really admire you for that..come back refreshed and ready to go again...you will get there :thumbup:

I had my Thyroid results back yesterday...Blood tests comfirm it is Under active and my Thyroid is enlarged so they have booked a scan for the 23rd Dec...Lovely :wacko: Well at least it explains my many symptoms and I can start taking the tablets and hopefully get back to my old self. I have lost 50lbs in 6 months so thats good , especially as I should be putting it on with an underactive Thyroid!!:haha:


----------



## terripeachy

felcity-I was just going to say the same thing about the correlation between underactive thyroid and weight gain, but it's good that you're beating the odds. Hopefully the meds will work and you can get back to your old self. 

Sis-You can't leave now..you have us all hanging on a ledge. I understand taking a break though, so if you must, I guess we'll just patiently await your return. :hugs: Please check in and let us know what happens. :hugs:

VJean-Your new picture is SOO cute. Keegan looks lost, but happy to be with his big sister.


----------



## kfs1

Sis - Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge hugs coming your way. :hugs: You've been through too much. We'll all miss you. Come back when you're ready.

Rad - Bummer for failing the test. I would agree that you should skip the second one if you're 100% sure you're going to fail. Why put yourself through that? So, what do you have to do now?

Twinnie - WTH with the bleeding?? Ugh - so frustrating! What did you decide to do? Are you going to call your doc?

Felicity - 50 pounds - wow that's amazing! I'm sorry that you're having thyroid issues but at least you know now and it's treatable.

Vjean - Love your profile picture. Adorable.

Terri - I seriously can't WAIT until your transfer.


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri I'm not sure if u missed my update but my Beta was the same as Tue so I'm sure a MC is around the corner this pregancy is just not viable w the fluctuating numbers so I'm calling it Quits!!! :cry:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Oh...I did read that, but didn't think about what it meant, but now that I have a moment, I realize that staying stagnant can't be good. I guess this means you are not going to have the ultrasound? I'm sorry...this is just a horrible Friday for you. Hopefully Mischief's doctor will call soon and he/she can help you with a new way to keep your baby girl. See you upon your return, and check in on us when you feel like it. :hugs:


----------



## moni77

Sis - so so sorry. And completely understand the break. We'll be here for you when you are ready!


----------



## nessaw

Sis so sorry. Take care of yourself.xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I just had to tell u guys how crazy everyone is making me well my beta was 293 my nurse had a typo!! WTH it's still not good but dang!!

Now my Dr called me from Vaca worried cuz of my numbers tells me I can go to the imaging place WTH!!

I call the imaging place and get the same High call Volume recording WTF!!!! 

:gun: :grr: :gun: :grr:


----------



## moni77

ugh sis!! Hope you get done what needs to get done.


----------



## Future Mom

GL Sis - I hope it works out! :hugs:


----------



## Blueshoney

Oh Sis I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how confusing and scary this must be. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I finally get the results of my STAT ultrasound 2 days later they didn't find anything Uterine and nothing to confirm an Etopic so they want me to take the Methotrexate shot and I refuse !!! If they can't find anything in my tube what is the point !! :nope:


----------



## Smiles013

Sis.....big big hugs. I don't know what to say. As I was reading to catch up I just kept hoping your numbers would increase. It really has been a roller coaster ride for you and I'm so sorry for that. I hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:

Terri....are you still on track for tomorrow or will it be a little later now? Oh and congrats on finishing up school! :happydance: now will this be your last degree or are you going for another? I say go for another. Lol

KFS.....great numbers and glad the scan went well :hugs:

Fezzle.....congratulations!!!!! :happydance:

VJean....love the new picture, your kids are adorable. 

Wish...so sorry about the bleeding. Has it eased up any?

Hi to everyone one else :flower:

On my end I am just preparing to go back to work....boo hiss. Between now and Dec 22nd I hope Mia has a change of heart and sleeps through the night. Lol. I'll post her latest pic in another post shortly in case it causes an error at least I only lose the picture and not all of this. 

Happy Monday ladies


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-Hi!!! Go for another? This is the end of the educational road for me. Well, I may do an online course like coursera or khan academy or something like that to keep my brain fresh, but this is the last degree I will pay for. My transfer date is on Wednesday. :thumbup: I've gotten really good at my butt shots, and I hardly have any bleeding now which means I am injecting into the muscle (yeah!). I am still a little sore though. I'm taking off work on Wednesday and I may take off on Friday too. Its our work Christmas party and my lunchtable usually pregames at a bar down the street. I can always go and not drink, which is fine, but I'm really not feeling the party this year. I can't wait to see a picture of Miss Mia.

Sis-I'm confused. What do you mean they didn't find anything. NOTHING?! Why do you have high betas if nothing is going on? :wacko: I hope the birthday party was fun. I'm sure everyone enjoyed themselves. Your house is the party house and I love it.

Wish-Where are you chica?? What's the latest?

Hi Blues (stranger!). What's going on with you?

Hi to everyone else..hope you are all doing well and getting ready for vacations and Christmas and all that good stuff. Does anyone here celebrate Hanukkah?


----------



## Fezzle

terri- well done with the butt shots! 

Sis- hope you're doing ok today. How was the party?

Wish- how's your cycle going? Any more bleeding?

I've got this week and next week left for work, though this week is our last week of classes. I think most of the students have already left anyway! Most of what I'm doing at work now is reading over ethics reports and finishing up a consultancy report, so not much teaching now. I'm off to the US to see my family for Christmas on the 22nd, so I just want to fast forward until then (and have everything be ok on the scan on the 17th!). OH and I got our tree and decorated this past weekend though, so I'm enjoying the Christmassy feel at home right now too.


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies...as promised here is Mia's latest picture
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Wish4another1

Happy Monday Ladies... :xmas8:

Sis - what in the world is going on? Like Terri said - they didn't see anything? how weird. I wouldn't feel right taking the shot either... Can you call the dr and get a more detailed scan - there has to be something somewhere to cause your HSG to be 293!!! 
I am so sorry this is happening... :hugs2:

Vjean - Those babies of yours are GORGEOUS!!! love your new profile pic!! 

Smiles - that Mia is soooooooo stinking cute!!! Look at those cheeks!!! <3<3<3 BOOOO on going back to work... Little Mia needs to be kind to her mama and sleep through the night!!!:shhh::xmas15: Do you have daycare lined up or is family watching her?

fezzle - 5 weeks!!! YAY!!! and you are coming back to the states? where exactly are you going to spend the Christmas season??? I spent three days in Fiscal Law training last week and I would not like looking at ethics reports.... who am I kidding - I don't like looking at any type of report :haha:

Terri - You go girl with your butt shots!!!:pop: I have a master's degree and I am sitting at the end of that road eating ice cream... I really can't see myself doing any more... and you are better than me... no classes no nothing in my future....my brain will turn to mush in 5...4....3....2....1... :rofl: So excited for your transfer this week... but boo to having to wait to test... :growlmad:

felicity - thank you for the offer to send me your clomid... I don't remember where you are from but if its inside the united states it might work but if you are outside - I don't think you can... not sure what I want to do right now... but as we get closer to April and no BFP... I will be messaging you my address!!! :haha:

:hi: to all you other lovely ladies!!!

AFM: I AM SO CONFUSED!!! this third cycle of clomid is really thrown me for a loop - I had the bleeding Thursday morning... it was done by Thursday night - but my OPK Thursday night was pretty strong - then Friday it was positive all day - so I didn't know if I missed ovulation (maybe that was bleeding???), had some creamy CM and I was totally upset (hubby was gone hunting since Wednesday so no BD) but when I woke up Saturday morning - FMU OPK was much lighter - so I am thinking maybe false positive - I know Clomid does that... but Saturday at lunch - the strongest OPK I have ever had - the test line was darker than the control...???? and every OPK has been positive since then - even this morning... I just have no idea what is happening... my temps are all over the place... :shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:
We got a BD session in saturday night and hopefully another tonight...

In other news --- I was hunting all weekend - that is why I just read along and no reply (I hate posting from my phone) and I finally shot a deer Sunday night at the last possible moment - I was even standing... Annie Oakley has nothing on me:gun::gun:
 



Attached Files:







Deer_2014.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Fezzle

Wish- that sounds crazy with the OPKs! I hope your temps give you more of a clue!

I'll be in NC where my parents live. My brother (and I think his girlfriend) will be coming down from NJ. These are 3rd year students' ethics forms to have their research projects approved, so not too bad, but I'd rather be home watching Christmas movies!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I got a Copy of the report today and yes it states nothing found in uterus and nothing to verify Ectopic just a small cyst on my left ovary that doesn't contain a sack or fetal pole!! So basically the CL!!!

I think it's still to early to see anything and my lining being at 5.3 it's needs to be way thicker but they suggest terminating the pregancy not helping my lining WTF!!
I called my holistic Dr hopefully she will help!! :shrug:

My test are still getting Darker I just can't see terminating the one pregancy that has made it past the 270 mark!! :nope:


----------



## Sis4Us

The party was great only a few kids showed but DS2 said it was the best party ever so that makes me very Happy!!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-Congrats on the deer. I thought with Clomid, it delays your O by one week, so i would trust your OPKs that are positive now and try to get a few more BD sessions in. Yay!! Your temps do look kind of crazy, but speaking of crazy, look at my drop of doom this morning. hee hee. I don't think my body knows what to do because I am taking estrogen, del estrogen and progesterone all at once, so low temps or high temps? hee hee. 

Fezzle-Have a safe trip to NC! Hopefully it'll be a little bit warm down there.

Smiles-Those dimples on your baby are just the cutest. Don't you also have dimples? Thanks for sharing her picture. LOVE love it.

Sis-Bizarroworld. Are you still taking P? I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I'm still taking P I refuse to give up I will try anything and everything in my power!! :bodyb:

Mia is so Cute!!!!

Wish congrats on baggin a Deer!!


----------



## Radkat

Wish - I'm so sorry that the rollercoaster continues. Do you still have your dr's appt scheduled? Will they do more betas to see what happens? Big hugs. I'm glad the party went well. 

Terri - Great job on mastering the butt shots. Very excited for your transfer. And I hear you on the done with school. That's what I said when I completed my masters. Unless I totally change fields, no more degrees for me. 

Wish - I would have to think that the super positive OPKs are a good sign. Get that BD in!

VJean and Smiles - Love the pics! 

Fezzle - DH's family lives in NC. We'll be in the Midwest for Christmas. Much more Christmasy than southern CA. It's going to be 75 here today. Hard to feel in the spirit in shorts. :haha: We put up a little tree, stockings and did Elf on the Shelf for DD. 

AFM - Just testing my blood sugar per dr's orders. She said to test 4x/day for 7 days to see what my numbers are like before she's going to do the full GD referral. So far my numbers are fine so we'll see what happens.


----------



## kfs1

Wish - Twinnie - I'm sorry for all of the ups and downs. I can't remember exactly what Clomid is supposed to do to your O but I say if you have positive OPKs, then go for it, girl!

Sis - Ugh. I'm so sorry for the stress that you're going through. What are you thinking?

Smiles - Your daughter is absolutely adorable. :)

Rad - Fx that your numbers stay in a good range.


----------



## moni77

Sis - keep fighting!!!

Terri - yay for no bleeding!

Wish - congrats on the deer.

Hi to all.

AFM - purchased my tickets this weekend to fly to LA for my mom to throw me a baby shower. I'll be out there Feb 14th - 16th. Now I just have to register....


----------



## Sis4Us

As far as the apt. For 12/10 no she told me I had to have this "issue" resolved b4 she could see me so she canceled my apt!! :nope:

I called an OBGYN waiting on a call back to see if she can squeeze me in Tomorrow !!

** UPDATE **
Going tomorrow at 2pm to see the OBGYN!! ;)


----------



## terripeachy

This is the same one that Mischief goes to see? Woohoo!! I hope he/she is really nice and helpful. 

My transfer is scheduled for 1:30pm tomorrow. The rude nurse called (although I have just accepted her for who she is, and things are much better (plus, she drew the circles on me!)) and asked me if I needed to write down the instructions for Wed. I said 'Well, just give them to me, and I'll see if they are difficult.' hee hee. She said 'bring your id, a full bladder, and be there at 1pm.' I was like 'That's easy. Thanks.' :wacko: The sucky thing about having it at 1pm is I have all day to think about whether they are going to call and change their minds.

My sister had a baby girl early this morning. She named her Veronica. I really like that name. I'm also really glad I didn't do my Christmas shopping for her just yet. I was going to get unisex socks and bibs and stuff, but now I can buy :pink: stuff. I won't meet her until this summer, I imagine, since I'm not going to NM for Christmas this year. :cry:


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, aunt terri! Good luck with your transfer!


----------



## kfs1

Congratulations on your new niece Terri! :) Yeah - I wish your transfer was earlier, too. More time to stress out, right? No worries - everything's going to be fine.

Sis - Good luck today!


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats on the NEW Neice Terri and the transfer Yay!!!

No mischiefs Dr told me I had to resolve my "issue" B4 she would see me :nope: so no help from them what so ever!!

I'm going to a OBGYN my holistic Dr suggested that's close to her and supposedly very understanding!!
We will see my temp was really low this am but I got up several time to let dogs out and pee so I'm hoping that was the cause!! :shrug:

Taking my Big to the Chiropractor this Am for the 1st time we will see if he ever wants to go back :haha:
Then to the dr at 2 I have my scan report and labs printed out so hopefully she can help one way or another!! :)


----------



## Driving280

Terri, good luck!! Also, congratz on your new niece :) That's wonderful.


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - FX you get some kind of answers today... I will be waiting for your update!! :hugs:
and I have always been scared of going to a chiropractor - because you never hear of someone going and being healed so they never having to go back... eek!!

Terri- Congrats on the new niece!!! I love her name!! :hugs: and I will have my FX for you tomorrow - ugh about it being in the afternoon - I always try to get my appointments done first thing in the morning...

kfs - I read on another thread (or maybe this one I read so many) you heard the heartbeat!!! YAY!!! its real its real!!!:happydance: I am so happy for you twinnie!!! :hugs2:

Moni - have fun registering!!! and a baby shower over Valentines Day - how sweet!!!!!!!! I love how excited your mom is!! I would be too!!

Radkat - sorry about failing the one hour - but if you have done this rodeo before - you know its not the end of the world - I had GD with my youngest... I survived - just irritating at times... on the way home from the hospital all I wanted was Mcdonalds fries cause I couldn't eat them while pg!! :thumbup::thumbup:

:hi: everyone else!!

AFM: so temp is the same as yesterday and this morning I was having some good right ovary pain... so maybe I ovulated this morning.. who knows... DH was in a bad mood yesterday and even put the dog out on a chain...so no BD was happening.... :cry:
again - such is my life - oh well I am writing off this cycle for my mental health - 
I do not want to be a debi downer over Christmas - expecially since AF will be here then anyway- and she is a downer all by herself!! 

on another note - I finally bought some Christmas presents!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! :xmas8::xmas8::xmas6::xmas6::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas17::xmas17::xmas17::xmas17:


----------



## kfs1

Aww, thanks for the congrats Twinnie. It really was amazing. My DH had to work so hopefully he can come to an ultrasound once I'm moved over to my regular OB. I'm sure she can be a bit more flexible with the times.

I'm sorry that you're feeling out this month already. Were you able to get any BDing in at all? Do you have clomid ready to go for next month?

I finally bought some Christmas, present, too! I was completely slacking so I feel a bit better now for sure.


----------



## nessaw

Congrats aunty terri. Good luck with the transfer.
Hi everyone. Not much to report here. Cd 37 bfn end of last week. Rmc appt tom. Will update. X


----------



## Future Mom

Hi everyone! :flower: I hope the Christmas shopping is going smoothly. I haven't done much, but I'm off work after the 19th, so I should have time to get to the mall then. 

Congrats and good luck to kfs - the heartbeat is so cool. :thumbup: I hope everything continues to go smoothly for you.

Terri - GL on the transfer! :dust:

AFM I went to the Obgyn today for 6 month appt and he says I have protein in my urine, so I have to give a urine sample tomorrow for a full lab workup. I guess they're looking for a UTI? :shrug: Or it could be pre-eclampsia, which is really bad, right? Does anyone else have experience with this?

Also, he said that my last ultrasound showed a low placenta, so I have to go for another ultrasound in January to see if it moved. So now I'm kind of freaking out about these two things. :shrug: I texted the news to OH and he immediately called me from work, which never happens, so he's worried. :nope: Do you girls think these are big major problems? :shrug:


----------



## Driving280

Rad, hope your numbers stay in range. I did end up taking and passing the 3 hour test (what a waste of my life....) so I totally understand why you don't want to take it again. I have been trying to keep to a GD diet anyway but it is not that easy without a compelling reason.

FutureMom, I would not worry about the placenta yet. A couple of my friends have had that and in each case it moved well before mid-third trimester. If it does stay down blocking the cervix, it is high risk and they'll have to do a c-Section, but it will be fine. 

The protein in the urine is worrysome, but if you don't have high blood pressure and the protein is only slightly high, it is hopefully not pre-eclampsia. I think the high BP is the key there. A friend of a friend had pre-eclampsia and they had to deliver her baby at 28 weeks, so it is serious, but i would not worry yet.


----------



## Sis4Us

FutureMom my placenta was very low w DS1 it actually almost sat on my cervix and he was a 5wks early!! I'm not sure if that's why Ur Dr is concerened or cuz what Driving said hope it's just a UTI and nothing more!! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-How did your appointment go yesterday?


----------



## Sis4Us

It was a bust she basically told me my pregancy isnt Normal No sh1+ Sherlock and to expect to MC!!!

That's it.... I will NOT be going back to her so much for her being a good listener:nope:
She kept insisting I had cramps or bleeding cuz I should ummm Nope and then told me my test was super faint .. Yea I drank a gallon of water on my way here :nope: Idiot!! I so wanted to :grr:

So yet another waste of my time!!


----------



## terripeachy

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that Sis. She certainly wasn't very helpful at all. I guess we will all just be waiting and seeing. Are you in any pain or feeling any symptoms one way or the other?

Just :juggle: and waiting for my time to go to the office and get this embryo put back where it belongs. I have been drinking water because I'm supposed to have a full bladder, but I don't want it to the too full. Last time I was a smidge uncomfy.

Hope everyone is enjoying their day! <3


----------



## Sis4Us

No pain whatsoever unlike the Dr insisted she even pushed on my abdomen I guess she thought I was lieing!! :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I did get a Beta yesterday only cuz I asked for It!!!

HCG 512 P 62


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis4Us said:


> Well I did get a Beta yesterday only cuz I asked for It!!!
> 
> HCG 512 P
> 
> What did they say aboutyour hcg rise? It has increased by more than double than the last one hasn't it?


----------



## moni77

Sis - continued craziness...don't know what else to say!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes but it took 4 days to get that high so my FS still Says to terminate the pregnancy so I'm in limbo land!!!

I refuse until they can prove via Ultrasound that it's Ectopic!! He's trying to scare me w saying it could be fatal Etc!! Not very happyw them right now!! :nope:

I feel like I'm all Alone in this w no REAL help... if my Mimi brought me this Miracle she will look after me that's what keeps me going!! :)

I can tell my numbers are increasing I have been so tired lately!! Also I don't have any pain at all I will go to the ER or something but at the moment I feel nothing !!


----------



## terripeachy

That sounds like a good plan, Sis. Have a great day.


----------



## Sis4Us

How did the transfer go Terri??? Hopefully well!!!

Oh and FYI got a 2-3wks digital today I usually don't make it past 1-2wksso FX!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Oh, I guess I didn't update everyone...the transfer went well. I had two blasts transferred. One was re-expanding nicely, and one was a smidge slower than the other one, but it was strong enough to put back in, so I'm feeling really good about things. My doctor was the one that did the transfer this time, so hopefully the third time and MY doctor are the charm. When I got home, I just sat around a bit and watched tv. Then I went to see It's a Wonderful Life at the theater and it was really good. I'm a tad tired today, but all this stuff takes so much out of you, I'm not surprised. My beta is on the 23rd. We're going to my MIL's that night, and I'll probably let hubs listen to the phone message again. That was much easier on me last time. Oh, my friend that is doing IUI has her beta on the 22nd, so we're one day apart from hearing our fab results. I'm back in :juggle: mode.

In other news, I was able to inject myself on both sides and not ONE drop of blood. I am getting really good at this. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Good Wednesday morning ladies!:xmas16::xmas16:

Terri - YAY for being PUPO!! :xmas10::xmas10::xmas10: Keeping my FX for you!! and you night out last night sounded wonderful :cloud9: i love me some snowflakes!!! the stars are lining up for you my friend!!! 
:happydance:

Sis - :hugs2: Stick to your guns - you might have a miracle on your hands here!!! what is next?? you just wait and see... :shrug::shrug:

:hi: to everyone!!

AFM: FF took away my crosshairs... welcome to my world of confusion!!:rofl: I took my temp three times this morning - I could not believe how low it was... :shrug::shrug::shrug:
I have no idea what is happening with my innards... oh well... I am trying not to dwell and just keep shaking my head and smiling... 
rant alert
Christmas is two weeks away and my SIL announced she (and my brother) are not buying for anyone this year!!:xmas1::xmas11: which would be fine if she had told me that last month so that way we could all be on the same sheet of music!!! Oh well gifts are bought...they will be given anyway!! :rofl:

we should just celebrate festivus!!! bring on the pole and airing of grievances !!!:xmas13::xmas13:

Edit - took OPK tonight adding pic here(these are since sat noon)... I've never had this much LH running through my veins for this long
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## moni77

Sis - I like your plan.


----------



## nessaw

Howdy ladies. Quick update from rmc appt-basically f all to tell. Different person with all the wrong info which got my back up. Said you lost twins in jan-no feb. You had ac in the summer-no end of Sept etc. Even before that the nurse pulled me aside and asked if I was pg-seriously at a rmc clinic! I guess there was a bug of some sort or something as she was asking everyone. So bloods all normal. Asked if they had the report from last mc and guess what?!? They didn't! But bless him he went off amd phoned and emailed and got it sent over but couldn't print the bloody thing off. Anyway the sum of the report is they couldn't test the 'product'. He tried to say it was a because they'd been sent a clot. Well sorry for tmi but I scooped it out of the loo and paul buried it and we both know it was not a blood clot. I think they've f'ed up the report. I wd accept it if they said that there wasn't enough to test or that the tests were inconclusive but to tell me there wasn't a baby to test is bs. So he gave us a prescription for aspirin and progesterone to fill if/when bfp and an open appt to come straight in if/when. So basically it's down to whether we can put us through trying/succeeding/losing again. Going to put off that decision til after the wedding but any advice/experience would be appreciated. Am waiting to get the report in the post and then compose an email to everyone I can think of! In other news I slipped over in the playground today and landed right on my coccyx. Can hardly walk-a week before I'm meant to float down the aisle!!! Hugs all round. Sorry for the me post. Will read back now. X


----------



## Sis4Us

Neesaw Boo for not getting Answers but at least he is trying to help w something!! :hugs:
That is the only reason I had planned on the DNC a few MC ago cuz it was the only way to get a good test!!
They won't even test a product brought in In the US!! :nope: basically the product has to be fresh !!

Hope u feel better soon and can walk down that aisle gracefully!! ;)

Wish I know uhad seen my 5+ days of++++ OPKs it's gotta be good get in some :sex:


----------



## terripeachy

nessaw-I'm so sorry the doctor couldn't help you today. I agree with Sis that at least he's trying, but I can't imagine how painful it is to bring in the remains of the baby and then for them to tell you that it was a clot. I'd be pissed off too. How did you stay calm in that place???? I hope you do email them all, but make sure you read it over and it makes sense before you send it. You don't want them to ignore you because they can see that you're upset. Know what I mean? Love ya! You'll be a beautiful bride. Keep stretching, and moving and hopefully you'll be able to walk perfectly. I hope you plan to share pics afterwards. Are you going on a honeymoon right away? Where are you going? I can't wait!!!

Wish-Someone on the BFP chasers thread took Clomid this cycle, and have had like 6 positive OPKs in a row. Maybe you guys got a bad batch of Clomid. I was going to say that maybe she's near you, but she's in TX. hee hee. Nice try. Maybe this is a secret sign. :) Oh, and I also meant to say that your sister in law is rude. You don't tell people now that you're not giving gifts. You do that in early December or around Thanksgiving so no one buys you stuff. I don't get some people. :bike: HA!!HA!!

I am done with my shopping!! Well, I want to get a coworker those wine pearls that go in your wine glass to keep it cold. They are like whiskey rocks if you are familiar with those. Anyway, I know she will love them, so I want to get them for her. I also have to buy an Amazon gift card for another friend to be delivered on Christmas day, so i can do that anytime, and I think there is one other gift that I have to get, but I can figure that out this weekend. I was under budget and I think everyone will be happy with their gifts. I can't wait to present them. Other than that, just planning on enjoying my low-key weekend. Talk soon!


----------



## Future Mom

Nessaw - :hugs: I'm sorry you didn't get any answers. But you must be super pumped about your wedding - is it on Christmas? I'm so excited for you!!! :happydance:

Terri - I'm so impressed about your Christmas shopping. Maybe you could come here and help me. I haven't even made my list yet. :haha: Maybe I'll do it this weekend. :haha:

AFM - not much to report. Stayed home from work with a really bad cough. It sucks not to be able to take anything for it. I'm living on lemon tea, chicken soup and vicks rub. And of course Family Feud and Judge Judy. :haha: Sometimes it's fun to stay home on a weekday. And the cat seems pleased. Makes me realize that I only have another month and a half of work before mat leave! I'm going at the end of the semester (end of Jan.) since I'm a teacher. Count-down is on! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## nessaw

Re clomid-it messes with opks big time. I was told not even to bother with opks but I did. Don't start til at least 2 days after the last tablet but I ignored that as I use the cbfm. It gave me highs for longer than normal pre peaks. Just keep bding I guess! Good luck.
Thanks for your support girls. I did lose it at the appt-tears I mean. So will compose myself pre email. We're going on honeymoon in the February half term as all the family is up for xmas due to the wedding so will spend the hols here with them.x


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all, just stopping in to say it's not good news for me. I started bleeding red blood last night like a period, and this morning a scan showed no sac. I've been referred to the early pregnancy unit at the hospital for Monday to check the progress. My Dr didn't seem to think I needed to worry much about it being ectopic. I'm not in a lot of pain- it just feels like a regular period so far. My symptoms went away too- no more sore boobs, so we were pretty sure it was over last night. The scan has given us a bit of closure now though, and although we have some sad moments of thinking about what might have been, we're looking ahead at our future and encouraged by how well the Clomid worked.

Sorry if you've already read this in the other thread- I'm just reposting!


----------



## terripeachy

:hugs: I am just devastated. I can't imagine what you are going through and you sound so positive. I'll be keeping you in my prayers. I'm so sad and so, so sorry.


----------



## Sis4Us

Oh Fezzle I'm so Sorry!!!! :hugs: it's never easy no matter how early believe me I know all to well!! :nope: 
U have the right idea to look at the fact of how easy it was to get to this point hope your next one is a sticky one!!!

Once again BIG HUGE :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I asked about my mail order RX of P on Monday again and I still haven't heard back from my nurse!!! :nope:
I think they have given up on me completely !!! :(

If anyone has 200mg Prometrium they don't need and want to send it plz let me know ;)


----------



## Wish4another1

Fezzle - I am just so sad over this development... You are taking it better than I am and I wasn't the one pregnant!! I am glad to read that you and DH are so close and helping each other through this - that really is so important!
Big :hug: to you lady... 

Sis - ugh I can't believe they are just ignoring you! even your fav nurse?? how far along would you be now? I hope you can get another scan next week - just to clarify what the world is going on... I don't know how you are holding it together!!! :hugs2: to you too!

nessaw - YOU ARE GETTING MARRIED!!! how exciting!! I hope your day goes just like you envisioned it!! I am sorry they gave you no answers and said that crap about the clot!:growlmad::growlmad: I hope after the wedding you and your OH can decide what you are going to do... I hope you find the strength to try again!! :hugs: and your injury sounds terrible - ugh... to not being able to walk...:nope:
and my dr said the same thing about clomid wait two days then start taking OPKs... and the last two cycles were just normal - one day of + and then O...but this cycle is all on its own!! :haha:

Terri - hope you are enjoying your low key weekend lady!! 

:hi: to everyone else...


----------



## nessaw

Fezzle am so sorry. Sending lots of love. Xx


----------



## kfs1

Fezzle - I was so sad to read your news. :( I'm so, so sorry for you. :hugs: I'm happy that you're able to look ahead but take some time for yourself, too. :flower:

Sis - What is up with your nurse? Maybe try calling her again? How are you feeling?

Nessaw - I'm sorry for the shitty appointment and that you had to get upset all over again. :(. But I'm so excited for your wedding! Is is this week or next? Sounds like a good plan - spend holidays with the family and then honeymoon in February.

Terri - good for you for finishing your shopping. I have a few more things to buy and then I'm done. I'm broke as a joke, too.

Hi Twinnie! :flower:

Nothing much to report here. Making cookie baskets for work this weekend. Did some baking last night, today, and will finish tomorrow. Going to see the comedian Jim Gaffigan tonight. :)


----------



## terripeachy

Jim Gaffigan is hilarious. If I see his shows on tv, I'll always stop to watch them, even if I've seen them before. Have a great time. I didn't overspend this year, which means I can buy a few presents for people that were on the maybe list. 

Sis-I think I would call the nurse again too. Did she write you a prescription with refills? Maybe you can call the pharmacy and get some refills. I hope that's an option that you haven't thought of.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi all! Sorry, Ive totally been MIA.Ive even been a sucky thread stalkerits just due to general holiday craziness.

FezzleI was so very sorry and certainly didnt anticipate to read your sad new today. My heart truly goes out to you. Im glad you are able to keep a positive attitude, but I also understand the pain and disappointment that comes with it. Sending big hugs your way.:hugs:

SisI swear to you, I have never seen someone get so much run around and confusion and head-scratching moments with a pregnancy. You have just been through the mill! I agree, if you arent having pain and they dont see anything in the tube, and beta keeps rising, I wouldnt take the medicine either. Sure the betas arent textbook, but I do believe in miracles, so I personally dont think theres any sense in forcing a m/c. And if I had any P left, Id send to you in a heartbeat, but I took every last pill even though they said I didnt have to. Keep on that nurse about getting it for you!!!

NeesawYour story made me teary. How frustrating to not get any answers and like someone said, after the trauma of having to bring the baby in for testing and then for them not to even get any answers. Its just BS and Im so sorry that the experience didnt bring you any comfort. And sorry to hear about your fall. Talk about adding insult to injury or the other way around. I hope the wedding goes off without a hitch and brings some much needed sunlight into your lives!

RadkatI agree with just testing blood sugar and going with that. That 3 hour test is such a pain as you know. Glad to hear your numbers are fine thus far though. And realistically, you dont have all that much longer to go, even having to stick to a GD diet!

SmilesYes, yes and YES to Mias picture! I dont know if shes wearing fuzzy boots, but it looks like it in the picture and with the tutu and allabsolutely adorable!! I hope she starts sleeping through the night soonbut if not, just remember, this too shall pass.

Kfs1It makes it so real to see and then, hear, that little heartbeat. Thats such good news. Are you enjoying your early pregnancy? P.S. Love Jim Gaffigan. *Hot Pockets!* 

TerriCongrats on being PUPO. This has to be it! Were just simply not going to allow any other option. I know its still early days, but are you feeling anything out of the ordinary?

WishIm sorry you are having such a wonky cycle. All those dark OPKs and the up and down tempsI can understand going batty. Wonder what the doctor will say about it if you are going to bring it up? Oh, and congrats on the deer from a few pages back! You dont dress it out yourself do you? I swear my eyes would roll into the back of my head and Id pass out if I had to even attempt it!

Future MomSorry to hear about the protein in your urine, but hopefully it is just a UTI. When will you know more? And like others said, that placenta can move out of the way before delivery. Good thing is they know about it so worst case scenario, youll get a c-section if it doesnt move. And I feel you on the being sick and not being able to take much at all. I lived on the same exact same program you are doing when I had a cold during this pregnancy. Hang in there!

Hi to everyone else that I missed!

AFMStrangers are asking me when Im due and when I tell them, Jan 7, most people say I probably wont make it that long. Today, a woman at my gym assumed I was having twins when I told her I have 4 more weeks to go. So, thats scary. Not scary because people think I look hugescary because I agree with them that I could go early and I REALLY want to push this until the holidays are over. My doctor said we can look at inducing at 39 weeks since my daughter was big and boys are usually bigger, which is fine as long as its after Jan 1! My husband really wants the tax credit though. Ugh, men. My mom will be here next weekend, and since shes now retired, she can stay as long as I need her.or until she drives me crazy and I suggest she buy her plane ticket to head home. Lol! No, shell be a big help with my daughter, especially. Not much else to report really. Everything is boring in my world outside of getting ready for Christmasand I will take boring any day of the week!


----------



## nessaw

Wish is it possible that you ovulated more than once over a couple of days which is what's keeping the opks dark?
Terri how are you feeling?
Katie fx you hang on til the new year.x
Hi all.x


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Katie. :kiss: glad you're doing well. I hope Cody gets here on January 4. hee hee. That way you can enjoy the holidays-both and then prepare for baby. Yay!! I'm also happy that things are boring. Boring can be good. 

Not too much going on here. Just chillin' out mostly and trying to avoid my MILs phone calls. She always wants to ask me questions about the stuff on my Christmas list and then I know what I'm getting. I like the surprise of it all. I wrote down stockings/hosiery with designs-gave her my height and weight, a gift card to anywhere (I hate gift cards but it's easy for her to get), and smelly lotion. Well, the day after Thanksgiving hubs said 'do you want a Macy's gift card?' I said 'I want it from anywhere. Please do not tell me.' Then MiL called yesterday and I wasn't near my phone so when hubs came downstairs I said 'I saw your mom called. Did she call you?' He said 'yeah, she wanted more info on the lotion.' I yelled 'CAN YOU PLEASE NOT TELL ME ABOUT MY PRESENTS???' I think they don't understand English. *sigh*

Then I went upstairs to do my shots and immediately after the second one, I got so lightheaded and hot. I had to sit down on the toilet and then laid my head on the sink, called my husband for a glass of water and my warm compress to put on my backside. Then I walked to the bedroom and just laid down for a few minutes. This was the first time I've had that reaction and it was pretty frightening. Of course my hubs said afterwards 'Uh. Where is the nearest hospital?' :dohh: I could just smack him for being such a space cadet. His mother seriously did not teach him the important things in life like 'know your surroundings.' 

I was fine a few minutes later but now I'm scared for tonight's shot. I hope that was a rare occasion and it won't happen again. Have a great Sunday all. 
Fezzle-still thinking about you, sunshine. :kiss:


----------



## Wish4another1

Katie- wow you have less than 4 weeks to go!!! holy smoly!!! time just flies... I too am glad its boring at your house!!! :haha:
I hope that Cody stays snuggled in till 2015... he can be our new years baby!!! maybe if you have him at 12:01 you can get all those cool - 1st baby of the year presents!!! :happydance:
and no I do not dress out any deer - my husband does that - and he is actually good at it - if it was left up to me - I would be taking it to the local meat processor - but my husband does it all - saves us some money I guess... so far we have given away all the deer - so we just field dress it and deliver... just like Dominoe's :rofl: ok maybe not...

Terri - I feel the same way about presents... dont tell me - I want some kind of surprise... my hubby is terrible (he wants a list - which I fought for years because I said "if you really knew me you could buy me something") but now I just say here you go with the list and hope he tries to buy one thing not on the list (key "as seen on TV" gift here) :haha:
I hope that reaction was just a one time thing - but yes sounds a little scary!! stupid butt shots!! 

Nessaw - I don't think I ovulated twice... I have no real symptoms of ovulation (temps suck, no creamy cm, etc) the only ovulation symptom I have had is that for the two days the girls are so sore... ?? If I throw out the two temps I took while hunting... I can get dotted cross hairs (and i would be 7DPO)... but I figured eh why do it... I go to the doctor tomorrow for my P check... I guess those numbers will tell the truth of it... 

Fezzle - my heart is hurting for you - after reading your journal i believe you are going to get PG again soon- your attitude is so good and you and the DH are closer than ever... :hugs:

kfs - any peanut butter cookies??? those are my fav!! Happy baking twinnie!!! :hugs:

:xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas6:


----------



## Blueshoney

Fezzle-Oh I'm so heartbroken to hear the news but I truly believe you will get pregnant again very quickly. 
Sis-I can't believe unsupportive the medical staff is being. Sometimes Doctors and Nurses can be so heartless. I understand they see this stuff everyday but we don't and it truly is heartbreaking. 
Katie-OMG Cody is almost here. I can't believe how quickly that went! 
Terri-Oh I hope your second shot goes better. Did the medication list that as one of the side 
effects? 
Wish-I have to think that your temp when you were camping is throwing this all off. You seem to ovulate pretty regularly without Clomid so I believe more that you may have ovulated more than once. 

AFM-This has been an emotional week for me. What sucks about having a younger DH is all his friends get pregnant immediately. Another of his friends is pregnant (never mind that all they do is lie to each other so why bring a child into it is beyond me) I literally burst into tears when it appeared my sister was pregnant again. I feel like such a failure which is preventing me from making the appointment with the specialist. DH has been so sweet and supportive. I am truly so lucky to have him.


----------



## moni77

Fezzle - oh no...so sorry!!

Sis - wish you could get some answers!

Terri - maybe your hubby can give you the shot tonight so you aren't all bent funny.

Katie - FXed for the new year!


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-Wait..didn't your sister _just_ have a baby? Is this the same sister or another one?

Regardless, you shouldn't feel like a failure. I think you've tried long enough on your own where it doesn't hurt to call someone. You or your DH could have some really, super easy to fix issue that a professional can solve. Maybe not, but it doesn't hurt to go get checked out. I feel so sad for you that you feel so down on yourself and have to keep hearing announcements from your DH's friends. That's the worst. 

Wish-Do you really like those 'as seen on tv' gifts? That cracks me up if it's true. HA!!HA!! Hopefully your DH will get you a good gift this year and not have to ask you about every detail. I learned a long time ago that the 'you should know me well enough to know what I want' game never works. Otherwise you're getting a vacuum, toaster oven or some other cooking/cleaning instrument.

Moni-I'll just make sure he's inside the house while I take my shot. I've given up on him helping me. :nope:


----------



## Blueshoney

terripeachy said:


> Blues-Wait..didn't your sister _just_ have a baby? Is this the same sister or another one? :

Yep the same one that just had a baby. I felt such a horrible sister when it turned out she wasn't because I was so happy that she wasn't


----------



## kfs1

Katie - So happy to hear from. I'm glad that you're doing well. Were you able to buy gifts for all 16 kids in time? I hope you have everything done so you can relax and enjoy the holidays. And I hope that Cody stays put until after the holidays! :) Well, I am of course ecstatic that I am pregnant and having good reports but there's still that tiny piece of me who will be a little nervous until the 12-week mark. As far as symptoms, the only thing I have noticed is that I'm more tired and that is IT. No morning sickness, no sore boobs, nuthin. So, that makes the whole process a bit surreal, too. :)

Terri - I hate when people ask you questions about your presents, too! I mean, it's fine to give people ideas but at least TRY to keep the final idea a secret, right? It's no fun otherwise. 

Wish - Good luck at the doctor today. How are you feeling over there? And yes, I made peanut butter and jelly sandwich cookies along with a TON of other kinds. :) 

Sis - How are you doing over there? Any word from the nurse? What are your next steps?

Blues - I'm sorry that you're feeling down. Believe me, we have all been there. What's stopping you from calling the specialist? I PROMISE you it's not as scary as you're thinking and you'll feel so much better after having that initial appointment.

So, ladies, I have officially graduated from my RE. Things were looking good this morning so she packed me up and sent me on my way. My official due date is July 30th.


----------



## Wish4another1

ahhh twinnie - you graduated from the RE \\:D/\\:D/:xmas12:
due date of 30 July... how awesome!! I am so happy for you!! I just know that you, Terri and *EROSE*!! (spoiler - go check out EROSE's assisted conception thread ladies) are going to be bump buddies!!! :happydance:

Erose - I know you don't come here much but I have to do this..... YAY!!!! for a Christmas :bfp:
:happydance::happydance::pink::yellow::blue::dance::headspin::yipee::icecream::icecream::wohoo:
:brush::brush::loopy::loopy::flasher::flasher::bunny::bunny::bunny:<3<3<3:wave::wave::wave:;);):D:D
=D&gt;
:xmas3::xmas3::xmas6::xmas6::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas9::xmas9::xmas16::xmas16::xmas14:

Terri - no I do not like "as seen on TV" gifts but it seems my husband does - so I seem to end up with one every year... a hand held chopper one year... although he does do the kitchen appliance/cleaners too - but the best was a front door... yes front door...like that goes on your house...and that was all he got me that year.... :saywhat:
bless his heart...
and you are next with the BFP!!!

blues - don't feel bad that you were happy she wasn't PG... I have those moments too - we are all human... its just so hard when it doesn't happen for us too :hugs:

Sis - any updates?? still HOH for you... :hugs:

:hi: to all you other ladies out there!!

AFM: went to dr and again its like he never met me before... which in some regards is good - but in others not so much... he didn't have much to say about my side affects this time (bad headache for 5 days and marathon OPK's)
again wanted to refer me to RE - :nope: look guy we have had this conversation... you just don't remember
he is only willing to do 3 more cycles of Clomid... which I understand... 

spent 5 1/2 hours in the ER with my youngest last night... she is fine now...so running on less than 3 hours of sleep... still no signs of progesterone in my body except sore boobs... no CM... no significant temp rise.... waiting for the blood test to tell me if I even ovulated...should be interesting...Im ready to know so I can move on emotionally and just wait for the :witch: to show
I will say had a good convo with the nurse - found out she tried for 2 years and then just gave up... shared our frustrations with people getting PG so easy - it must be really hard for her working in an OB office... :(

:xmas10::xmas10::xmas10:


----------



## Driving280

This is going to be a depressing post, so... you may not want to read further.

I am fine, happily. My son's pre-K teacher from last year (and helper teacher in the afternoons this year) has been a bit of a bump buddy for me - she was due about a week before me and we always chatted. Lovely woman ten years younger than me... Well, she went into premature labor and her daughter died last week, the same day as she was born. Apparently, her lungs were not developed well enough. I thought at this point in the pregnancy, they could do so much for the preemies, but goes to show that nothing is certain... 

It will be a hard conversation to have with my son, especially with my due date being so close. :( 

I am going to make a donation in her daughter's honor and memory, I am thinking March of Dimes. If anyone has ideas, would be welcome...


----------



## Radkat

Fezzle - I'm so sorry for your loss. Big hugs. :hugs:

Terri - Glad the transfer went well. Sorry about the dizziness. Congrats on your niece. She'll be more fun at 6 months anyway. Right now they're just kinda lumps. Lovely, cuddly lumps, but lumps, nonetheless. :haha:

Wish - I'm sorry this cycle was a little wonky. I hope your clueless dr, or really the lab tests, can give you some more answers. 

Kfs - I'm so excited that you graduated from your RE! That's great!

FutureMom - Any more news on the protein? A UTI is much easier to deal with than pre-eclampsia. And, as others, have said, your placenta can migrate during the pregnancy to a better location.

Moni - You're going to be in LA during my due date for your shower!

Driving - I'm so sorry to hear about your son's teacher's baby. How devastating. And even harder if she was a bump buddy. :hugs:

Nessaw - I'm so sorry for your awful experience at the dr's. It does sound like a case of them trying to CYA. Focus on your wedding. Is it this Saturday?! How exciting! Please post some pictures. And have FUN! Hope your bum is better. Did you bruise your tailbone? I've done that twice and it's awful.

Blues - I'm sorry you're having a tough time. No worries about feeling better when your sister wasn't pregnant. We're human, dammit. 

Katie - I'm hoping Cody stays put until 2015. You can get the tax benefit next year. :haha: How nice to have your mom there to help.

AFM - I emailed my dr my GD # and she emailed back - Looks good. No GD for now. Hooray! Of course, DH says "we" (you mean me, right?) need to be careful and probably test from time to time anyway. Yes, honey, I'm not going to go on a soda and cookie binge. I'm just not going to buy any Peppermint Joe Joe's this year. :haha: Leaving on Saturday to see family for 10 days. I'll be stalking here and there though.:xmas9::xmas6:


----------



## moni77

Radkat - Are you near LA I'll come visit you in the hospital!! :winkwink:

Driving - wow, that is crazy. I told hubby I didn't want to decide on a name yet - because I am still paranoid that something would happen - I figured I would feel better at about 25 weeks...but there is always something to worry about...


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes Erin messaged me and didn't say a word so I stalked her and OMGGGGGGG!! :yipee:

I still haven't heard crap from anyone I guess they r waiting for me to be rushed to the ER IDK :nope:

Driving so sorry about the teacher wow maybe geta star in her name or something!! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Driving-Oh no! I am sorry to hear about your friend. That is so sad, and you're right..sometimes the doctors can do so much and others, they can't. I'm sad now, even though I chose to read your post. :hugs:

Blues-Oh, you THOUGHT your sister was pregnant again and then you were a little happy when she's wasn't. I don't blame you. Like Radkat said, we are all human, and it does suck seeing everyone get prego (minus the oldies but goodies and a few select others) and we're still hanging around. But..we have to keep trying.

Radkat-Don't leave yet. What in the world is a peppermint joe-joe? hee hee. that name makes me laugh, but yeah, don't binge on cookies and soda just yet. 

Sis-Sorry to hear you're still in limbo. What is really going on??? Like, for real? It's like an out of body experience or something. 

Wish-HA!!HA!! @ the seen on tv presents. I couldn't really tell if you were serious or not. Interesting that that is what you get every year. A door? That is too much. :rofl: ooh, and sorry about your daughter. I'm glad she is ok. Wait..so you get another 3 months of Clomid?! Yeah!

kfs1-Woohoo for graduating to the OB. Is this your regular girl doctor? Do you like her/him? I sure hope so. I can't take more depressing nonsense from your part of town. I'm still really super happy for you.

AFM-No lightheadedness last night when I did my PIO shot, thank goodness. I have two shots again tomorrow, so that will be the true test. I am too nervous to test so early, so I'm not even thinking about it. I just wanted to share so no one asks. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I Emailed my nurse and got a response my dr won't send over my RX cuz he thinks it's Ectopic !!! WTF
I go Wednesday for an ultrasound but I'd almost rather go somewhere else cuz it seems no matter what he refuses to believe in Miracles!! :nope:


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis4Us said:


> Well I Emailed my nurse and got a response my dr won't send over my RX cuz he thinks it's Ectopic !!! WTF
> I go Wednesday for an ultrasound but I'd almost rather go somewhere else cuz it seems no matter what he refuses to believe in Miracles!! :nope:

Sis you know I've been stalking you. What the hell. Miracles can happen. I hope you get answers though on that U/S one way or the other. But to me it makes sense to keep you on your prescription until AFTER they have a diagnosis just in case kind of thing. I am so so sorry things keep going this way *hugs*


----------



## Future Mom

Hello Ladies!!! :wave:

I'm so curious about what's up with ERose now - maybe I'll have to stalk this other thread. I REALLY hope it's what I think it is...:dust:

:hugs: for Fezzle. You should know that after a miscarriage you really are super fertile. My miscarriage was Mar. 25, 2014 and now my duedate is Apr. 3, 2015...so THAT did not take long. :haha: In fact, (sorry if this is tmi) it took me a while to get my first period after the miscarriage, but once I did, I got pregnant the second cycle after that. And this pregnancy was so much healthier right from the start. So get back on the horse once you are ready, girlie! :sex:

Driving - so sorry to hear that news :hugs:

Radkat - holy cow you have a pineapple inside you now!!! I have a pineapple in the kitchen right now - those spikey things look painful :haha: JK I am glad that you are doing so well. Thanks for asking about the tests - I will not hear any more about the placenta until January cuz that is when my ultrasound will be for that. The urine test was on last Wed. and they said it would be 3-5 business days, so if I do not hear back I will try to call them on Wed. Keeping fingers crossed.

Moni - I hear you about being nervous still. I am only 2 weeks away from 3rd trimester (holy crap!) and I am still really nervous. I guess having a miscarriage does that to you. I will not relax until he is safely born. Actually I probably will never again relax - always be thinking about him and hoping he is okay - that is all part of being a mother! But we really do need to go and buy some baby furniture :crib: at some point...still have nothing...:haha: 

Terri - GL with the shots. Is tomorrow the last day for shots, I wonder. And then....:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::test::bfp::xmas6: (I know what Santa is bringing you :winkwink:)


----------



## Radkat

Sis - I'm sorry about your cranky dr. Maybe you can just make him a believer.

Moni - Yep I'm in LA. But my parents don't get to come to the hospital (they'll be in town, hopefully, unless I go early or late), sooo... But I appreciate the thought. :haha:

FutureMom - Yeah the pineapple kinda made me go :xmas1:Whoa! too. (Cantaloupe freaked me out too, BTW). But the fruits/veggie sizes get a little wonky at the end. I think coconut is mid to late 30's week, which I think is smaller than a pineapple. 

Terri and everyone else who lives in driving distance of a Trader Joe's - Please go and get a box of Peppermint Joe Joe's. Better than Thin Mints (yup, I said it). They are basically an oreo type cookie with crushed up candy canes in the cream part. But they are so much better than that. Always my holiday splurge. But not this year. :xmas11: Unless I can get someone else to promise to eat the rest of the box.


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks for checking on me Butterfly I'm really nervous about going Wednesday might have to get my Niece to tag along!!
I've been having some cramping tonite but also an upset tummy as is DH so I hope that's it and nothing more :shrug:

I so want to have a miracle and tell my Dr I told u so but I know that's not likely at this point but I can hope until I know for sure right??!? ;)


----------



## kfs1

Twinnie - Your husband got you a door???? What was his rationale for that gift? Oh man. :) I'm sorry that you Dr. didn't seem to remember you! wtf? But I am happy that you're able to stay on clomid for another 3 months. And you never know this month - maybe different means better, right? What happened to your daughter? Hope all is OK.

Driving - I am so sorry about your friend. That is so completely awful. I'm sure there is not much that you can really do for her so I think making a donation in her daughter's name sounds perfect.

Rad - Congrats on no GD. :) Have a great visit with your family.

Terri - In all honesty, I have only seen my OB once because I switched OBs right before I started seeing my RE. My previous OB was TERRIBLE and from what I could tell from our one visit, my new one is SOO much better and very positive. :) I'm happy that you didn't have any more lightheadedness. That's such an awful feeling. I'm hoping that was just because your little bean was burrowing in. :)

Sis - I hope you get some positive answers tomorrow!

Hi Future and everyone else!


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis4Us said:


> Thanks for checking on me Butterfly I'm really nervous about going Wednesday might have to get my Niece to tag along!!
> I've been having some cramping tonite but also an upset tummy as is DH so I hope that's it and nothing more :shrug:
> 
> I so want to have a miracle and tell my Dr I told u so but I know that's not likely at this point but I can hope until I know for sure right??!? ;)

I would see if your niece could tag along. Someone to give you some moral support. I just hope you finally find answers one way or the other. Of course you know me, been rooting for the best possible outcome for you. 

I wonder if it's something you ate. I hope you're not cramping anymore this morning. 

And I think we all want a miracle for you. Hope is one of the things that helps makes the world go round. Without it, the world would be a bit darker place. Hang on to hope for as long as you want!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes the cramps are gone today I thought for sure I was going to start bleeding felt exactly like Pre AF Cramps!! :shrug:

Not to mention the horrible gas I've been having its worse than cramps I think :nope:


----------



## Wish4another1

got my P back ladies - it was a whopping 2.0 - so I was correct no ovulation this month...
on one hand I am sad :cry: - but on the other it is nice to know that I know my body well enough to know that I didn't throw an egg!! :haha:

and the doc says 100 mg of clomid next cycle!!! EEK!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-Don't be sad because now you know you're bringing out the big guns. Let your DH know that you're not messing around this coming cycle. hee hee. 

Sis-I sure hope tomorrow's scan shows something good. fxfx. Did you invite your niece to tag along?

Not much going on here....I'm going to finish my book, The Husband's Secret tonight and then it's back to Cutting for Stone. I had to take a temporary break because my friend's daughter invited me to be in her book club. I didn't think I'd read the book as fast as I did, but I had a fairly free weekend and it's a good book. hee hee. My teacher said that he posted our grades today but I didn't see it. Once I see my grade, I'll finally be able to relax. I'm such a nerd. :book: :wacko:


----------



## moni77

Sis - hope you can have someone at the appointment with you - either way it will be nice to have support. FXed for your miracle!!

My vent for the day...today was SUPPOSED to be my anatomy scan - I made the appointment 5 WEEKS ago. Got a confirmation text on Friday - responded confirm. Got a confirmation call on Sunday AND yesterday. Took the afternoon off of work, hubby took the day off, show up and "I" had cancelled the appointment via text. WHAT?!?!!? I showed them my phone where I confirmed it and the confirming texts and voicemails that followed. They had filled my slot YESTERDAY and couldn't fit me in today. I was so upset, I wanted to see my little guy! They might be able to fit me in Friday morning if I don't have a work conflict, otherwise next Tuesday. They apologized profusely and blamed office error - but still shouldn't I have had priority over someone who just got the appointment yesterday - or make the staff stay an extra 45 minutes since it was their mistake. Ugh. So no new pics today. Luckily I already know the sex, because I would have been REALLY upset if I was delayed finding out! Might be time to find a new OB...

After we left the doctors, we went to target to try to register for baby stuff - I so don't know what I am doing - I think we scanned 4 items. Ugh. Frustrating day.


----------



## Fezzle

Moni- that is really shit! Sorry you couldn't get the scan.

Sis- good luck today!

terri- good luck with the grade! I have my book club Christmas dinner tomorrow night- would you recommend that book?

Wish- sorry about no ovulation- I hope the 100mg does the job!

Today should have been our scan day, so feeling a bit down, but the bleeding has slowed down a bit now, so I'm hoping things will move on quickly. OH and I are both really eager to start trying again.


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-yes, I recommend it. It's an easy read and very interesting. It takes place in Australia too, and I don't ever recall reading a book based there so that was neat. 

Wait one second. Secret wedding journal? Have I been missing something? When is your secret wedding??? Hee hee. Glad you're feeling better about things. :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

The secret wedding depends on a few things- me getting my certificates from the US, OH being able to take off work and getting everything booked- but if it all works out, we could be eloping in less than 4 months!


----------



## kfs1

Wish - Aww twinnie. I'm sorry that you didn't O this month. Have you had cycles like this before? How are you feeling about the 100 mg of clomid? I hope it's exactly what you need!

Moni - I remember going to register with my sister when she was pregnant with my nephew. Talk about OVERWHELMING. The list that they give you is ridiculous. Do you have anyone who's been through pregnancy before that could go with you? That's going to be my plan.

Terri - Any news on your grade? And then you're officially done, right?

Fezzle - :hugs: to you again. It really stinks. What did you doctor say about trying again? Do you have to wait a cycle or anything? Oh, and I read through your wedding journal. I think eloping sounds absolutely perfect! That dress is beautiful.

Sis - Good luck today!


----------



## Fezzle

kfs- so pleased that things are going well with you!

My Dr said that we could start trying again whenever we wanted, but to wait until I had AF again to start the Clomid again (i.e., not right now for this 'cycle'!). I don't know what this cycle will be like. I do think I was ovulating in the months before Clomid, albeit late, but I know things can go wacky after a mc. OH and I are just going to NTNP this cycle even if I do seem to be ovulating after I'm back from the US, but really I'm just hoping I ovulate so that I can have a normal AF to start the Clomid again.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-I found out that I got an A- and an A. The only issue now is that they are not both posted in the same place. I wanted to try to get my reimbursement check by the end of this year (payday is the day after Christmas), but if they aren't posted on one part of the system, I can't use it as verification. So...I will wait another few hours and see what happens. Yup..then I'll be done.

fezzle-Ooh, I'm going to have to look at your dress now. hee hee.

Wish-That's sucky about not ovulating this month. I wonder why not? Maybe the traveling/hunting did a number on your body. Sounds random, but maybe. :shrug:


----------



## Driving280

Wish, sorry about no O! 

Fezzle, don't worry too much about the first cycle or two. They do end up being wacky. I know some people say you are more fertile then but it was certainly not my experience - I think it took like a cycle or two to get back to normal.

Moni and KFS - I can give you a couple of suggestions about registers. First, put durable stuff on there - I found that people would much rather buy you a baby monitor or play gym or something like that, which you are going to use for some time, than little hats or a wipe warmer (who needs that anyway??). Second, if you put any clothes on the registry, I'd go for the bigger stuff (3-6 and 6-9 months) - they grow out of the NB and 0-3 sizes in seconds (my big baby never fit into any NB things anyway) and also, if you are like me, you'll buy some cute little things yourself because cannot resist.

I think what you really need are: crib, mattress, some crib sheets, changing table & cover, diaper caddy, car seat, stroller, baby monitor. Breast pump/bottles/milk storage if you will pump. A few receiving blankets and probably about 8-10 changes of clothes, depending on how much you like doing laundry. A couple of pieces of cold weather stuff. But then again, I am the mom that gives my son one Christmas present only (my coworkers think that borders on child abuse ;) but he gets so many things from everyone else and guess what, my present always ends up being the thing he really plays with....). Somehow, our house is nevertheless so full of stuff.


----------



## moni77

I think I am going to stick primarily with an Amazon registry - you can have friend advisors there and my friend just had a baby in September. I was not going to register for any clothes - I figured that would be covered with gifts since a lot of people go for that anyway. We did buy our first outfit yesterday - a cute 3 piece vest suit with a bow tie!! I bought the 3 months size because the newborn just seemed too small and big babies run in my family.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well it's scan day and I'm a Ball of nerves!!! I wish I could have a stiff drink so I don't want to throat punch anyone !! :nope:

I still have some shopping to do since I had a Bday and all this baby drama to deal w so hopefully I will feel well enough to get that done today!!

My LOs Christmas party is Friday then they are out for 2 wks it's getting REAL Really fast!! Eek


----------



## Future Mom

Driving280 said:


> Wish, sorry about no O!
> 
> Fezzle, don't worry too much about the first cycle or two. They do end up being wacky. I know some people say you are more fertile then but it was certainly not my experience - I think it took like a cycle or two to get back to normal.
> 
> Moni and KFS - I can give you a couple of suggestions about registers. First, put durable stuff on there - I found that people would much rather buy you a baby monitor or play gym or something like that, which you are going to use for some time, than little hats or a wipe warmer (who needs that anyway??). Second, if you put any clothes on the registry, I'd go for the bigger stuff (3-6 and 6-9 months) - they grow out of the NB and 0-3 sizes in seconds (my big baby never fit into any NB things anyway) and also, if you are like me, you'll buy some cute little things yourself because cannot resist.
> 
> I think what you really need are: crib, mattress, some crib sheets, changing table & cover, diaper caddy, car seat, stroller, baby monitor. Breast pump/bottles/milk storage if you will pump. A few receiving blankets and probably about 8-10 changes of clothes, depending on how much you like doing laundry. A couple of pieces of cold weather stuff. But then again, I am the mom that gives my son one Christmas present only (my coworkers think that borders on child abuse ;) but he gets so many things from everyone else and guess what, my present always ends up being the thing he really plays with....). Somehow, our house is nevertheless so full of stuff.

OMG Driving - THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!! This list is just what I need. Because I have no freaking clue :haha:. OH is all about just getting a cardboard box and some string. :haha: We are hopeless. But we also know that we're not moving into our new house until the end of January, so it makes sense to wait until then to buy baby stuff, right?

In other news...I have been "reassigned to home" for the remainder of the week because there are a few cases of chicken pox at work and my doctor wants to see the results of blood test to check my immunity before I go back. I don't mind working from home for a few days since I've starting feeling super tired again - is that a third trimester thing? Cuz only another couple of weeks until third trimester! :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well still no answers still nothing in the uterus a d still no conformation ofa an Ectopic!! Also my HCg went from 512 a week ago to 573 today!!

My dr said to stop the P and get the shot I'm stupid for putting my life on the line for a failing pregnancy!! :nope:
Really want to hide but I have Christmas to deal w !!


----------



## terripeachy

Did he mention any other reasons why your hcg would continue to rise if there's nothing there? Maybe something else is going on (even though I hate to say that). This just boggles my mind.

Futuremom-Best to stay home and be safe than risk going into the office with your coworkers. People around here have been getting shingles. Two people at my work had it recently. It's crazy....Hopefully your energy picks back up as well.


----------



## Sis4Us

He just insists its in the tubes and we can't see it everything I've read states u should be able to rule out Ectopic w a Ultrasound so I Dnt get why he can't!!

My temp dropped some so I'm sure I will MC soon just waiting noW!! :(


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, Sis- sorry things haven't been straightforward. They seemed confident with my us on Monday that I didn't have an ectopic, but I'm not sure what exactly told them that. I didn't have a blood test, but my urine pregnancy test was negative, so that might have been why.


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis4Us said:


> He just insists its in the tubes and we can't see it everything I've read states u should be able to rule out Ectopic w a Ultrasound so I Dnt get why he can't!!
> 
> My temp dropped some so I'm sure I will MC soon just waiting noW!! :(

aww Sis *hugs*


----------



## moni77

Ugh sis - sorry. Can you try to find another doctor - this one seems to be guessing a lot, and we need answers!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Wish4another1 said:


> Erose - I know you don't come here much but I have to do this..... YAY!!!! for a Christmas :bfp:
> :happydance::happydance::pink::yellow::blue::dance::headspin::yipee::icecream::icecream::wohoo:
> :brush::brush::loopy::loopy::flasher::flasher::bunny::bunny::bunny:<3<3<3:wave::wave::wave:;);):D:D
> =D&gt;
> :xmas3::xmas3::xmas6::xmas6::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas9::xmas9::xmas16::xmas16::xmas14:

WISH.... you are awesome! Best display ever, haha! You're too sweet, thanks for that! Terri told me I should come over and check out the thread, so I did, and what a sweet surprise.<3 Btw, I can't tell you how excited I was to read that you're using Clomid now! That's so very exciting! Sorry that it hasn't worked yet, but I have a good feeling!!

Hi everyone! I miss you girls a lot... I've been so busy with work and even outside of work it seems, that I haven't been able to keep up with more than one thread anymore. But just so you all know, I do come over every few weeks and read a few pages to get caught up on everyone's status, as I'm always wanting to know how you're all doing and where things stand. I'm still praying for everyone TTC, and SO thrilled for the new mommas and new baby bumps. 

Very, very sorry for the recent losses, it never gets any easier to read those, urg! :hugs: And Sis, your limbo land has me completely floored... I can't even begin to understand what could be going on with that. Thinking about you girls all the time!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Erose oh and I got your present thanks so much!!! :hugs:

A sneak peak at some Christmas pics not liking the filter I used but I will change it

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_20141217_174432_zpsaw3raeb_edit_1418920459347_zpspkvuebqx.jpg
https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_IMG_20141217_180104_zpsikvvxbke.jpg
https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_IMG_20141217_180745_zpsklpg3cq3.jpg<3 this one just wish u could see Ds face :)


----------



## Fezzle

ERose- very excited for you!!! Congrats!


----------



## kfs1

Sis - I'm so sorry that you didn't have better news at the doctor. :hugs: I love your Christmas pics, though.


----------



## nessaw

Congrats .erose. x


----------



## Driving280

Erose, so glad for you :) :) Soon everyone on this thread will have their BFP - and a take-home baby!

Sis, sorry about this. Hopefully you'll get some answers soon.

Terri, I am waiting for your BFP!

Future Mom - enjoy time at home! Couple of other things I should mention re baby stuff - if you are planning to breastfeed, you might get a boppy pillow. I never really used it that much but lots of people swear by it. Also, you need breast pads and nursing bras. I also have about 3-4 little sleeping bags for the baby (they say not to have any blankets, etc in the crib at first).


----------



## Future Mom

:hugs::hugs::hugs: for Sis - I hope things get figured out soon.


----------



## VJean

Sis, so sorry you still aren't getting answers! But oh my gosh....your son is so handsome and I'm in love with your pup in a tutu!! Great pics! 

I'll get your package in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Thanks for sharing the Christmas pictures. Too cute. Hope you're feeling better today. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

I was up late last night getting my packages for delivery, Christmas cards and teacher gifts all ready for today!!

DS2 has his holiday party and we r taking him to see Santa!! ;)

Trying to stay busy and go w the flow I guess ...my dr hasn't responded to my email go figure :shrug:
Everything I've read about Ectopic is how painful it is well I have no pain I might try to go to my Reg Dr cuz I've been having labored breathing but it feels chest related!!
U would think as worried as the FS is he would email a Mo Fo back!!! WTH!

Oh well gotta get dressed and out the door!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - I really hope you get some kind of resolution... this whole stuck wondering what is going on is ridiculous - how can they not tell???:growlmad: I am glad you aren't in any pain - but I have heard that sometimes ectopic stuff radiates upwards (i think i heard right shoulder pain) I don't know... I just want a miracle - not an ectopic...

Vjean - just love your avatar pic :) :hugs:

Erose - I think your having identical twins... just saying... much love to you are very deserving of all this good news!!! :hugs::hugs:

Terri - I know your beta is coming up... im nervous for you - I am HOPING you get the best present ever a Christmas :bfp:
I hope your trip to the MIL is better than you are imagining... :hugs:
I wish I could read books like you... I just have no want to right now :nope:

Twinnie - did you tell everyone yet???

:hi: to all you lovely PG ladies and the ladies like me who are still HOH for a LO of our own...

AFM: cd2... I know that I complain about my DH some (ok maybe alot:haha:) but last night we went to bed and I told him about the clomid increase and how the dr will only do 3 more cycles and I felt like we were running out of time... and I didn't know how to "not want" a baby... cue :cry: and he held me and was very sweet and tender and we prayed about it together... 
it was very nice and reminded me why I love him...
so the :witch: is here and I have my double dose of clomid... and we are going to try try try for these last three cycles...
what else can we do...:shrug: 
Have a great weekend ladies :hugs2: - I finally have a Saturday off and i have so much to do... the Christmas parties start Sunday...


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-Woohoo!! for your DH to be on board with trying for three more cycles. That was very sweet of him, and I am just PRAYING that 100mg is the charm. hee hee.

I realized that this is my first Christmas away from my family and that's why I've been stressed/feeling weird about it. I'm ok with change normally, but this one is really just throwing me for a loop. Then the baby stuff on top of that isn't helping my emotions at all. I have a few more days to get it together, but sinking myself into a good book really takes me away from all the madness. I got a book called 'The Interestings' yesterday at the library and an old movie. I watched "White Christmas" the other night and then remembered that I haven't watched old movies in a long time, but I always seem to like them. I forget now which movie I got. I'll probably watch it tomorrow day. I finished buying my three other random gifts so now I just have to wait for the bills to come in. And finally..I submitted my tuition reimbursement for school and they approved it and it will be in my 12/26 paycheck. Woohoo..I can pay the bill for my meds. *groan* Happy graduation. HA!

Have a great weekend everyone. I'll be :ninja:


----------



## nessaw

Sis I've read about shoulder pain for ectopic too. Take care.xx


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats nessaw!! Have a wonderful time today and enjoy every minute of your wedding. Woohoo!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea I've been reading a ton and the shoulder lain comes from internal bleeding which causes nerves to be affected and the shoulder pain to occur!!

I don't have shoulder pain so no Worries there ;) been having cramping here and there so we will see!!
A friend that's a Cray tech at the hospital is trying to find siring to give me a scan on the DL;)

Have a great day Neesaw!!


----------



## Future Mom

Congrats Nessaw and enjoy!!! :wedding:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Hey all! Hopefully you remember me. lol After glancing through the list on the first page:

Congrats to Fezzle and KFS! :happydance: Yay! So excited for you both. Sorry if I missed anyone. Those seemed to be the only ones due after me, that I could tell.

Sorry I've been MIA. Any waking moment I've had the past two months or so where I wasn't in the throws of severe m/s, I was trying to keep up with the basics: laundry, meals, dishes, kids' homework, etc. I've been feeling quite better now the past couple weeks, so any time I'm not exhausted, I've been trying to catch up with all else that has fallen behind. And STILL working on that! Our elf (elf on the shelf) finally arrived about 3 days ago. The younger two have been asking when she was going to show up. :shrug: The older one (the only one that knows the truth about Santa) didn't care.

Oh, and yesterday we went to a 3D/4D ultrasound place that does gender determination starting at 14 weeks. Both babies cooperated, and we will be having gender reveal cake after Christmas dinner with my family. DH, the girls, and I are the only ones that know. Other than the lady doing the scan of course! I'll share here after we reveal to family. :winkwink: So, if anyone wants to take a jab at guessing their genders until then . . . . .

Hopefully I can get caught up with everyone else's news!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Congrats on your wedding, Nessaw! :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Momof3. I was wondering how you were doing. My guess is two girls. Hee hee. I hope I'm wrong though. Have a great holiday.


----------



## Future Mom

Okay - I'll play...I guess a boy and a girl. :oneofeach:


----------



## nessaw

Thanks ladies. We had an amazing day. Will try and get a pic up.xx


----------



## nessaw




----------



## terripeachy

Oh, it's a beautiful setting!! You look so pretty and the cake looks divine!


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm hoping :blue: :pink: cuz I know how it's wanting the other gender!!! ;)

But w all the ladies on my PINK FB page I'm guessing :pink: :pink: cuz it never seems to happen when u want t tool!! ;) ;)


----------



## Wish4another1

:xmas8::xmas8::xmas8:
I love the bouncy one!!:blush:

*Nessaw*!! aweee it was finally here and finally happened and you looked beautiful!!! :wedding::wedding::wedding::cake::cake::cake:
Congrats and I hope you guys are basking in wedded bliss today!!! :hugs:

*Momof3* - I am voting :blue::blue: - why? cause I have nothing to go on and .... I want to :haha:

*Terri *- well tomorrow is Beta day... I know you are ready to know... me to!! I will be checking in all day till you post (which is not like any other day:blush:)
I hope you get amazing news... I WANT YOU TO GET AMAZING NEWS!!!
HOH lady!!! :hugs:

*Sis* - anything at all going on with you???symptoms??? temp still up???

:hi: to all you other lovelies... and a :hug:


----------



## nessaw

Good luck for tom terri. Keeping everything crossed for you.x


----------



## Driving280

Congratz, nessaw! Gorgeous picture!

Terri, I am waiting for the good news...

Had an u/s today and the baby's big... They said 7lbs 9 oz already... Ugh. I know the ultrasound sizing may be off, but I was a big baby too (over 9 lbs) and my first son was 8 8... Might have a C-section after all.


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah Driving. One month to go. When can you schedule your c-section if you think you're going to have to do that? Are you all set with everything? Did you tell us a name yet? Ha ha. I have a million questions. 

Katie-how are you feeling? It won't be long now. Woop woop!


----------



## garfie

Just popping by to wish terri tons of dust :hugs:

Afm - well the chart says it all really :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## kfs1

Nessaw - congratulations! You look beautiful.

Driving - oooof. 9 lbs sounds big. Glad you still have time to decide on a c-section.

Sis - how are you doing over there?

Garfie - I'm sorry that you're feeling down about your temps. What are you thinking?

Twinnie - :xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas7::xmas7::xmas7::xmas12:

Terri - stalking, stalking, stalking today. :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks ladies...my veins didn't want to work this morning, but we tried and tried, and I finally got enough blood going to get a sample. I'll keep you posted, of course.

garfie-Uh oh..what a crazy chart. It's crazy that you and Wish both had wackadoodle charts this month. Sorry. :hugs: Hopefully you are still trying to ovulate, and it's just going to be a long cycle. We can always hope, right.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Terri--Going to be checking in for the news.....so excited!!!!!

Will write more to everyone else when I get to my computer. :)


----------



## felcity 45

Hi Ladies,

Stalking Terri :thumbup: x


----------



## terripeachy

Hcg of 5.7. Probably not viable but I am to continue my meds until I get home. It should be 100 at this point. :shrug:


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - hmmmmmmmmmmmmm:shrug: I don't know what to think... I know I read somewhere that anything over 5 is BFP... 
and that is higher than you have had it before :thumbup:... so that is a good thing...
I will still HOH for you until you tell me to put it away!!! :flower:
EDIT - By the way Terri - I was so confused about your statement of keeping the meds going till you get home... I thought till tonight after work???? it took a couple hours for me to go OHHHHHH she's at the MIL's.... :dohh::dohh::dohh:
I don't want to be that annoying person that keeps cheerleading when that is the last thing you want :hugs:

:hi: everyone!!!


----------



## Driving280

Terri, hope it continues up! Also, this means that something implanted, so that's very very good news! I have also heard that with IVF sometimes the embryo implants late


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks. I realized that I said when I got home but home from vacation. We haven't left yet. Ha ha. We'll see what happens and yeah I can't be that disappointed when this is the farthest I've come so far. Talk soon.


----------



## nessaw

Everything crossed terri.xx


----------



## moni77

Ness - congrats on the wedding - beautiful pics!

Sis - hope you get the DL scan!

Driving and Katie - you gals are getting close!!

Terri - This little one is hanging on!!

AFM - I finally got my scan on Friday. Baby is still a boyand has allthe proper measurements for the time being. He was crossing his legs and so made it hard o measure the left foot, but they finally got it. My placenta is on my stomach - which could be why I have not felt too much. Today was the first time someone asked me when I am due - so looks like I am getting more obvious! (She was also pregnant though.)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0218[1].jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri anything over 5 is PG!!! HOH 4 U!!!!

Sorry I've been trying to get Christmas stuff done I think I'm almost done just have to get a w Gift Certificates from Massage Envy since I have a ton cuz I never use them!! :haha:

I went for another beta today cuz my PG symptoms have decreased so I'm sure my numbers are dropping we will see!! :shrug:


----------



## butterflywolf

Sis4Us said:


> Terri anything over 5 is PG!!! HOH 4 U!!!!
> 
> Sorry I've been trying to get Christmas stuff done I think I'm almost done just have to get a w Gift Certificates from Massage Envy since I have a ton cuz I never use them!! :haha:
> 
> I went for another beta today cuz my PG symptoms have decreased so I'm sure my numbers are dropping we will see!! :shrug:

Fingers crossed for you Sis.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Yowsas! I was busy ALL DAY and didn't even get a chance to stalk on my phone! So, here it is nightime and I'm finally on the computer.

*Terri*--I'm sorry that the beta number isn't higher, but one of those embies must have implanted and that is exciting...although I'm bummed that you have to question whether the number will increase or not. Do you go for a second beta to see if that number is going to rise? I just want this so damn badly for you. How are you feeling about it? 

*Sis*--Looks like you are still in the land of the limbo and that just sucks, too. I sure wish things would just turn around for you already! Remind us what the last beta number was--570's? Did you get your beta results today?

*Neesaw*--Thank you for sharing your wedding pics and I'm so glad you had a fabulous day. Absolutely love the dress, the cake, the colors...has a cool vintage feel and you look beautiful. Congratulations!


*Wish*--I'm sorry that AF came with this wonky cycle. So, why will the doctor only let you do a certain amount of Clomid? Does he then try switching you to a different kind of med? I only wonder because I have a friend who did Clomid for a few cycles and then her doc switched her to something else, which is what she ended up getting pregnant on. And I'm glad you had such a nice moment with your DH being so comforting and sweet. That helps a whole lot when you can feel connected and on the same page.

*Driving*--Ruh roh! Yeah, I'm glad you have a chance to opt for a c-section because wowee zowee, a 9 pounder would be.....um, rough. I know they did measurements with the ultrasound, but how is your belly measuring? You know when they measure from top to bottom of your tummy with the measuring tape? Is that showing him growing bigger than usual for your week?

*Moni*--Thank you for sharing the ultrasound pics! How precious!! Glad to hear everything looks good and is on track with him. What a blessing. I swear your pregnancy seems to be flying by.

*ERose*--Just a BIG HUGE CONGRATS!!! We miss you over here, but glad you popped on to share your news.

*Mom of 3*--I'm actually going to guess 2 boys, because that was my initial gut instint. However, my typical track record is whatever my gut instinct tells me, ends up being the opposite, so it's probably 2 girls.
Can't wait to find out!

*Vjean*--Just a real quick shout out for your cute your kiddos. I couldn't see their picture from my phone, but now on the computer I can see it and those two are ADORBS! 

*AFM*--Went to doctor Monday and I'm not dialated eor anything, even though Cody has definately dropped. So, I will likely make it past Christmas. Will get checked again next Monday. If my cervix is "favorable" we'll schedule an induction for the following week (39 weeks). Shiz is getting real. 

Think of you ladies often and hope that everyone is finding some joy and happiness this holiday season. And if you're not....well, it's almost over and you can take solace in that! :xmas7:


----------



## Driving280

Katie, wow, you are getting so close!! So exciting!

Yeah, I am not thrilled about pushing out a 9lbs+ baby. DS was 8 lbs 8 oz and the recovery from that was not great though I was in much better shape than now (and, TMI, my bladder has never been the same... sigh). They measured me with tape as well - I have been measuring 2-3 weeks ahead.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Driving I hear you on all fronts! DD was quite unexpectedly 8 lb 10 oz and getting her out was NO joke. Recovery either. Bladder not great either. I'm glad u get the option to Csection. Jealous to be honest!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well they should really know that I know my body better then them by now my beta dropped from 577 to 318 just as I thought!!! He still wants me to go Friday to verify its not fluctuating :nope:

Hope everyone has a great Christmas or Holiday of their Choice!! <3 U guys thanks for always being here for me!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis :hugs2: I don't know what else to say... much love to you... my FX that 2015 is your year for your take home rainbow baby!! :flower:

Merry Christmas Eve everybody!

I hope each and everyone of you enjoy this season and cherish all those you love...

May 2015 bring all our dreams to reality!! 

Love you ladies!!!

and because it is me....
:xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas1::xmas1::xmas1::xmas3:
:xmas3::xmas3::xmas21::xmas21::xmas21::xmas17::xmas17::xmas17::xmas15::xmas15::xmas15::xmas13:
:xmas13::xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::xmas14::xmas14::xmas14::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas20::xmas20:


----------



## Sis4Us

He wants me to go back Friday he is still worried about Ectopic cuz my beta didn't drop 50% :nope: 
Oh well I'm going to have some :wine: and enjoy Christmas!!!!

:xmas1: :xmas2: :xmas3: :xmas4: :xmas5: :xmas6: :xmas7: :xmas8: :xmas9:


----------



## Driving280

Sis, *hug* I think your plan to :wine: sounds great right now! 

:xmas9::xmas9::xmas16:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I agree with the others; eat, drink and be merry. It's the holiday season so enjoy it. 
I went for a short run in the rain today and it was fab. I felt so happy getting out there and can't wait to do it again on Friday. I did slip running up a wet hill to get to a path and hurt my wrist a little trying to brace myself but I'm going to survive. Being at MILs with her and hubs arguing all morning once I got home was not fun. I've had enough until our Mothers Day visit. 

Much love to all of you and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## kfs1

Merry Christmas Eve ladies. Love you all. xoxoxoxo


----------



## moni77

Sis, glad you finally have some answers, wish itwas better news. Enjoy your wine.

Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## Fezzle

Happy Christmas to all of you!


----------



## garfie

Merry Christmas ladies :kiss:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nessaw

Merry Christmas everyone.xx


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies....I'm a day late but hopefully not a dolle short. Lol. but MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!! I tried posting last night and fell asleep with the phone in my hand. :haha: Finally read through all the updates. 


Sis....I'm so terribly sorry. I was praying for you. :hugs: 

Fezzle.....I'm so sorry for your loss but I absolutely love your positive attitude and your willingness to start trying again so soon. :hugs:

Driving....they scared me into a c section with Mia. My other two were 8.9 and 8.12 and babies have a tendency to get bigger with each pregnancy. I was told Mia was gonna be 9.4 by the day I was scheduled to deliver by c section. My belly was always measuring 2-3 weeks above normal. Well I went into labor a day before my scheduled due date and they had me so scared she was gonna be huge and there could be a possibility of her getting g stuck that I went ahead with the c section-other two were vaginal and I loved it! Well Mia came out and was only 8.1 the smallest of them all. :hugs: I thought afterwards " I could have pushed her out!" Lol. But at that time we made the best decision based off of the info we were given. Sometimes those ultrasounds are spot on and other times they're off either way. Maybe the baby won't be as big and you won't need a c section but in any event however you deliver it'll be worth it. 

Moni...love the pics. Time is moving along for you! 

KFS.....great job on graduating to the other doctor. How are you feeling?

Wish....3 more cycles of Clomid, whoo-hoo! And at an increased dose correct? :happydance: I'm gonna keep my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Erose....so so so happy for you!!! Glad you popped over to say hi, it was nice to hear from you. 

Terri....well, as the other ladies have states anything over 5 indicates a pregnancy sooooooooo I will just sit here and smile :winkwink: Throwing out nothing but positivity to you. When do you go back again? And sorry you seem to be having a vacation from hell with the MIL and hubs arguing. What did your MIL end up getting you was it a surprise at least?

Nessaw....love the pic! Congrats on the wedding and I wish you and your new hubby many years of wedded bliss. :happydance:

Katie....daaaaaaang!!!!!! You're almost there! Cody will be here before you know it. Are you ready? Is your daughter excited?

VJean...your kids are so stinkin' cute! Love the picture. How are you feeling? 

Over here in my world I went back to work on Monday, it was harder to leave Mia than I thought. I cried the night before at the thought of it and cried a few times that day but she's stayig with my mom so I know she's in good hands. No one is in the office until January 2nd or the 5th so it's quiet. So quiet that I'm working from home :haha: I may go into the office on Monday as then work from home the rest of the week. Lol. 

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas. Before we know it 2015 will be here. Where did the year go????


----------



## Sis4Us

Merry Christmas I hope u All had a great Day!!!

Beta today was 161 so it is dropping as suspected all this drama for the same out come I don't get it!!! :nope:

FX FX for u Terri!!


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles- it's so good to hear from you. Lucky that you can work from home the next few days and luckily your mom is the babysitter. Hope you had a nice holiday. I go back for blood work on Sunday. I've continued my meds so we'll see. :shrug:
My MIL told me my presents so I wasn't excited to open them. I set them to the side and then she said 'aren't you going to open them?' I said 'maybe later.' My spirit had been down all week. It's pretty terrible. I did go running again though so that was nice. Two hours until we are on the road. :book:

Hope everyone else had a great holiday!


----------



## Smiles013

Terri....so sorry she ruined it for you. You told her not to tell you. Maybe she was so excited she couldn't contain herself. Lol. At least your home now. FX for your beta tomorrow. I'm gonna say a special prayer for you. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Negative results today. :cry:


----------



## Wish4another1

:cry: damn Terri... I'm sorry


----------



## VJean

Sorry Terri! That sucks. :growlmad:


----------



## garfie

:cry::cry::cry: so sorry Hun

:hugs:

X


----------



## Smiles013

Terri....I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Was checking in to hear Good news So so sorry Terri!!! :hugs:
I know how hard it is to hear that news after u have gotten your hopes up All to well unfortunately take care of u!!! :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Am sorry terri. Big hugs.x

Sis you take care of yourself.xx


----------



## felcity 45

:cry: Really sorry Terri xxx


----------



## Driving280

Terri, I am so sorry!! I really really hoped this would be it for you.


----------



## Mischief

Hey Girls,

I'm so sorry for all the rotten news lately. What a rough year it has been! :( Terri, my heart aches for you. Sis, I'm so disappointed in your outcome as well. I wish they could tell you what's going on. :(

My husband and I have decided not to continue with our plans for IVF. It's not just the expense and the risk, it just doesn't feel right for us. We've been filling out an application to foster to adopt, which so far feels like the right direction to go. Still full of risks, uncertainty, and heartache... 

I hope 2015 is a year full of hope, happiness, and good news for our little group!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis and Terri, I'm so, so sorry. Certainly not the news any of us wanted for you. It sucks royally and that's all there is to it. Hope you can put this year behind you and look forward to a much brighter 2015. Hugs to you both. <3

Will catch up with all you other lovely ladies later.


----------



## Driving280

Mischief, *hugs* You are still young and may be able to have a baby without IVF, but adoption is a wonderful thing. Two of my close friends were adopted, and so happy and well adjusted, and love their parents. 

Terri, you are probably not in the mood to post much right now, but you are in my thoughts.

Katie, you are almost there!!! So excited for you.

All's well here. Feeling better than last month, in fact.


----------



## Radkat

Sis - I'm so sorry. What an awful end to a strange pregnancy. Hopefully you can see the one dr now?

Terri - I'm just so upset for you. Really sorry this one didn't work out. Hope you can do whatever you need to take care of yourself. We're here when you need us. :flower:

Wish - I'm sorry for no ovulation this month. 3 more months of Clomid sounds great. As does you and DH being connected about this. 

Fezzle - Continue to think about you. Excited for your wedding planning.

Moni - Glad you got your scan and your pics of the little guy.

FutureMom - Yep, registering is crazy. I second Driving's list.

Smiles - Ugh to going back to work. It's always hard. 

Momof3 - Sooo... genders? :) 

Nessaw - Congrats on your wedding. Everything looked beautiful.

Driving - Ooh C section. Are you thinking you'll try to labor and see what happens or just schedule a C section? Good luck whatever you choose. It's right around the corner.

Katie - Speaking of right around the corner... I'm looking forward to your update and baby story!

Garfie - I'm sorry temps aren't looking good for you. 

Mischief - I think it's great that you're feeling good about the foster/adopt route. I worked with foster kids for several years and a lot of them are great kids who came out of bad situations and do really well in good homes. Good luck continuing with TTC.

VJean - Hi to you and your cuties.

Back from the Midwestern family Christmas vacation. Always nice to see everyone, but I'm worn out by the trip. Hoping for a great 2015 for all of us. :thumbup:


----------



## Driving280

Thanks, Radkat! Currently the plan is to probably schedule a C-section if the baby measures more than 9 lbs 2 oz a week before due date. I am not into birth heroics and would prefer to have a functional bladder in the future (and thinking of my sister, who was about 9.5 lbs, got stuck and they had to break her collarbone to get her out vaginally.... shudder, my poor mom too). If he's less, I'll labor.


----------



## terripeachy

Happy New Year, ladies!! <3


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted to wish U All a Happy New years!!! Not going to lie I'm glad this year is over and hopefully I can start fresh in 2015!!!

Mischief glad to hear from u and we have also considered Adoption but the cost seems the same as IVF please let me know if u found a good agency in the Area!! :)


----------



## Future Mom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for Terri

Happy New Year to everyone!!! :drunk::headspin::friends::fool::wine::wohoo:
and I hope everyone gets their :yellow: next year, whether it be adoption or IVF or good ole fashioned :sex: xoxoxo


----------



## garfie

Happy new year ladies - not gonna lie had a few glasses of vino tonight - can't and won't put life on hold anymore - good thing hubby finally finally agreed to sa :thumbup:

Hope we all have a good year ladies :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## kfs1

Happy new year ladies! xoxoxo


----------



## Radkat

Happy New Year to everyone! Here's to a great 2015 for us all.


----------



## Sis4Us

Happy New Years :drunk: hope 2015 makes ALL Our Dreams Come True!!!

I too had some moscato last night and :sex: for no reason at all but to please my :drunk: DH !!! ;)

My test this AM is super light which is a surprise since yesterday's was still Farley dark :shrug: I had some sharp pains after midnight so iDK!! 
I've gained another 10lbs w this Rollercoaster pregnancy so I'm working on that ASAP along w the other 30lb from the other MC!! Yes I gain 10lbs w every loss lucky me for having so many last year!!!
Hopefully this year I won't have any just a take home baby... Hopefully all of us still TTC will!! :)

Last night was hard as I was checking my Notification on facebook after midnight and got about 3 pregnancy announcements in my family Yay for them not for me:nope:

Once again I hope u ALL catch Your DREAMS!!! :hugs:


----------



## moni77

Happy New year to all! 2015 isgoing tobe a great promising yearfor all!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi Ladies,

Time to catch up! I agree with Mischief that weve had some rotten news lately and right around the holidays, which sucks. On a brighter note, I was just looking at the cover page for this thread and its pretty remarkable how many Oldies have gotten BFPs, even if weve had our share of angels come out of them, unfortunately. I mean, all that action in the course of one year. Thats really something! And weve all stuck together through that time. I know weve lost a few of the original ladies, but Im so grateful to have this online group of support from all of you. Truly.

*Terri*I know you are taking a little BnB step-back, which is totally understandable 100%, but just know Ive been thinking about you and hope you are doing okay. :hugs:

*Sis*In a way, Im glad to hear your tests are lightening up and beta is dropping so you can get a fresh start for the New Year. Im glad you had some fun with DH just for the sake of a good time and not TTC. I love when its not about TTC and just about a good roll in the hay! Sucks about the weight gain but tis the season where everyone starts working out and dieting so its a good time of the year to shed those annoying pounds and feel better, in general!

*Fezzle*Hope you are still keeping that positive spirit following the m/c and still pumped up to try again. I know a m/c is not without pain and disappointment, but the silver lining is knowing sperm met egg and it implanted. And thats a huge part of the battle. Youll get there!

*Mischief*So glad to hear from you again and also glad that you have found a potential option to parenthood that feels right for you. No sense in spending the money (a lot of money) on the IVF course if it just didnt sit right with you guys. There is a girl who runs one of the regular TWW threads every month, Dannixo, and she and her DH just started fostering 2 children with the hope to adopt. Just throwing that out there as she may be someone to ask questions to about her experience and the process. Please do keep us updated!

*Smiles*What a blessing that your mom is watching Mia while you work. That is a perfect scenario for your child care!

*Momof3*Where are you?????? 

*Garfie*What unexpected news that DH has agreed to SA! Thats a huge step for him and you must be so pleased that he is getting involved in the process!

*Radkat*You arent far behind from delivering yourself! Good gracious I feel like others pregnancies are flying by even faster than my own. When are you moving back to the Midwest again? After mat leave?

Again, I know Im missing a bunch of people but Im tired and I have to get this posted before I face plant into my keyboard. Nothing labor-related going on here.only dilated to 1 cm as of Monday, cervix still thick, baby boy has not dropped down enough to count for much. Im thrilled to have made it into January and his birthdate will be further away from Christmas, but Im ready for him to be out in the world. Nesting projects are complete and were ready for him. And I really dont want to have to go out and buy a new package of heartburn pills, which Im almost out of, which I need desperately now, but which I wont need the moment my stomach is no longer pushed up into my throat! Have my 39 week appt. on Monday and may have more answers about a possible induction.

Anyway, I have such a good feeling about 2015 for this group. I dont know what it is, but I think there will be a lot more happy news coming out of the thread this year. Wishing you all the very best and excited to see where everyones journeys take them over the next 12 months. Thank you for your friendship! :flower:


----------



## kfs1

Hi all,

I agree with Katie. 2014 was such a tough year for so many in the group but 2015 WILL bring more BFPs. I just know it. And we'll get through the ups and downs together, right?!!?!

Terri - miss you.

Wish/Twinnie - miss you, too.

Sis - I'm glad that you had a good new year and I hope that you're able to move on soon so that you can heal both emotionally and physically.

Katie - I'm so happy that Cody held out through the holdays for you. A close friend of mine just had her baby on Christmas morning and she was due in January. wow. I can't believe how close you are now. I hope that little guy gets moving soon! 

Mischief - Congratulations on your decision to adopt. It sounds like you and your DH have weighed all of your options and I think it's absolutely great. I can't wait to hear more about your journey.

Garfie - woohoo for moving forward with the SA. That's great news. 

Hi to everyone else!

I've been so busy since I've been off these past few weeks. It has been so great having some time away from work. Babywise, my first OB appt was on Christmas Eve and things looked great. Strong heartbeat and things measuring on point. Also, my DH was finally able to come (he can't miss work ever because he's a teacher) so he was finally able to see and hear the heartbeat. :) I stopped progesterone a week ago so I'm only on prenatals now. Next appt is 2 weeks from Monday. I'll be nervous until then I'm sure.


----------



## Sis4Us

KFS1 have u taken the Materniti21 Test??? We gotta know gender?? :)

Katie so exciting to see your Lil guy :yipee:

New year new DR we will be seeing the FS Mischief suggested and are also looking back into Adoption!!! :)

Terri hope u are doing well!! :hugs:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hooray kfs1 for a healthy bean! You must feel so relieved. It sounds like this pregnancy has been treating you well. What a blessing!

Sis--I'm happy to hear u are seeing the new fertility specialist. With your perseverance and obvious ability to get pregnant, I really think 2015 will be your take-home baby year. &#128512;


----------



## VJean

Happy New Year, Ladies!

Katie, I love your positive outlook on things! It is heartbreaking to come on here week after week and see so much sadness. It isn't fair and I hate it. I love that you put it into perspective for us! We have seen so many BFP's and the babies are rolling in! (or out, really! :haha:) I'm looking forward to seeing what the new year brings us, and I see rainbows happening! Stalking for baby news!!!

Mischief, I love that you are looking into foster to adopt! I've heard nothing but great things about the program in Texas! Prayers for your family!

Sis, glad your number is dropping! 2015 will be your year!

Thanks Radkat! I think they are pretty cute, if I do say so myself!:blush:

Terri, I think Mexico by yourself sounds amazing! I'd be too chicken to do it personally, so I'm just going to enjoy it thru you!!

So today is my first day back to work. :nope: It felt good to put on real work clothes, even if they were a bit tight! Ha! But I miss my baby. Luckily, he gets to stay home with dad! I'm excited to see their relationship grow, as Keegan is a bit of a mama's boy already!

I hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## Smiles013

Happy new year ladies!!! I thought I posted something a few days ago but I guess it didn't take. :nope: 

Katie....I just realized your due date is the 7th! I thought it was the 17th. My Lord I was off. Any sign of Cody yet? Can't wait to " meet" him

Sis...new year, new doctor equals your bundle of joy. :hugs:

Terri...:hugs::hugs: and more :hugs: I know you're laying low for a bit but know you are in my thoughts. 

Kfs...love the new pic so glad everything is going along smoothly. 

VJean...it sucks going back doesn't it? But at least Keegan is with his dad. How long will your husband be home with him?


Hi to everyone else...I hope the new year brings you all good things


----------



## terripeachy

ooh, kfs1-I didn't even notice your new picture..I love it!! 

Katie-Just waiting to hear about Cody. One more day (maybe!). I'm being as patient as I can be.

Smiles/VJean-I'm doing ok. Considering just going back on the pill because I don't want any surprises if I decide motherhood is not for me (it's apparently not EASILY apparent for me, as we can see, so maybe it's not meant to be). I'm just trying to rein my life back in a bit and everything is just jumbled around in my mind. Not sure what to do.

Vjean-Hope your work day wasn't too bad. I'm sure everyone is excited to see you and talk about Keegan so you can ease your way back to the grind. :hugs:

It snowed for the first time this year, so that's been exciting. Traffic was slow but that's the usual, and since I come in early to work I don't have to deal with a ton of cars. Now it's just flurrying so the ride home should be ok.

Hope everyone else is doing a-ok.


----------



## kfs1

vjean - I can't believe you're back to work already!! It seems like it went so fast! How much maternity leave did you get? Anyway, I'm sure it must be tough to adjust. Hang in there.

Katie - Thinking of you! Hope you're feeling good.

Terri - I wrote you on another thread, too, but man, Mexico sounds like such a great idea. You should plan to go for sure.

Smiles - How are you doing with your little one? :)

Sis - Any updates? Hope you're doing OK.

Wish - Miss you!

Nothing to report. Day 3 of work after vacation and I'm STILL adjusting. Ugh - such a long week.


----------



## Wish4another1

*twinnie* - can't believe you are almost 11 weeks already!!! I don't remember but are you guys going to find out boy or girl?? I am still so happy for you!!! :happydance::happydance:

*Terri *- I love super bowl parties - but I love football too... and of course i love FOOD!!! anyways... if I were you I would GO TO MEXICO...but I am pretty sure I already told you that!!! I love traveling... by myself, with friends or with family... 
:hugs2: for all your TTC decisions... you know if you ever want to vent I am here to listen (read) :friends:

*Katie* - well I guess Cody is shy - he didn't want to be the first baby of the new year!!! :haha: honestly I can't believe its time for his arrival...but I am sure you are ready to hold him in your arms!! I hope his arrival is quick and painless :hugs:

*Sis - * - how you doing lady??? still thinking about you... :hugs: what do you decorate for now? presidents day? (pictuing abe lincoln hats and george washington hair...) ok not really but seems like a slow time of year for your creative talents!!! (I just thought Valentines day??!!!)
when is you appointment with Mischief's dr??

*Mischief *- adoption is a brave choice - I have always thought that... not because of the kids - but just because you are choosing a path of unknowns... and there is nothing wrong with that!!! :hugs:I am glad you and the hubby are moving forward - and you never know maybe when you are going to pick up that new LO you will be pregnant too - I know we have all heard the stories!!

*Momof3* - hey how can you tease us about the genders and then leave us hanging - what you having lady???:flower:

*Vean* - wow back to work already - seems fast - but I know its probably the norm - and doubly nice Mr. Keegan gets to stay home with dad!!! :happydance:

*Garfie * - I was so happy to read that your hubby has agreed to a SA!!! that is huge steps for him and I am so happy for you - I hope 2015 is your year to have your rainbow sticky baby!! :hugs2:

:hi: Smiles, Erose, felicity, radkat, driving I hope you are all well and kicking it however you kick it!!

Happy New Year ladies!!! Here's to losing weight, exercising, reading more, eating less, speaking your mind, loving more, forgiving more, hurting less and traveling more!! or whatever your idea is for 2015...
and because its me....
:hangwashing::shower::dishes::mail::iron::crib::laundry::yellow:
:yellow::shipw::shipw::shipw::smug:
:smug::telephone::telephone::telephone::pizza::pizza::howdy::book::help:
<3<3:xmas8::xmas8::xmas8:


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm doing ok I guess I think my BIG or BFF gave me the Crud!! :nope: either that or my body is in the dumps which could very well be the case considering!! 

I took a test yesterday and today to verify its negative B4 booking w the new FS well it's not it's still super faint its been that way for a week so IDK WTH is going on yet again :shrug:
My temps are still up too!!

Hope everyone is getting thru the 1st week back I know my Boys are struggling I'm glad it's a short week but we are getting cold temps so it's hard for us Texans to get otta bed !! :haha:


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YO ALL!!!!

Sis - Will you be able to go back and have another blood draw?:hugs:

AFM - AF is still MIA so Dr suggested bloods (again) Results as follows:-

Full Blood Count - NORMAL

B12 (lowish) should be 187 mine was 179

Folate 16.2 - NORMAL

Ferritin - NORMAL

U/E Creatinine - NORMAL

FSH - 6.1

LH - 3.7

Thyroid - 1.5

ALL THE ABOVE ARE GREAT FOR MY AGE!!!!!!!!

BHCG - Under 1 :cry: deff not pregnant so where is she????

Dr's conclusion - is that I am begining to go into menopause because your periods become irregular/longer/shorter etc - so basically I think he doesn't have a clue so he is blaming it on my age:growlmad:

I have to have a repeat blood test for the B12 and he has also recomended an ultrasound (just in case anything was stopping my af).

So for now - I am really in limbo land:wacko:

What a great way to begin the New Year - and of course now hubby is saying what's the point in me going for SA :growlmad: how long has this taken me to get him to agree :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Gonna read back a couple of pages and see what you ladies have been up to:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Driving280

Garfie, are you seeing a reproductive endocrinologist? A usual obgyn would not know anything... Your LH and FSH are great - for even perimenopause, your FSH should be well over 10!! What about AMH - which is the best way to see how many eggies you have left? Why did he not run that key test? 

Of course, hubby needs to do a SA...


----------



## Future Mom

Kfs  OMG you are almost in second trimester!!!! :happydance: How are you feeling?

Sis  GL with the new FS. I hope your body cooperates and gets back to normal soon so you can try again if you like. And I wonder what you Texans consider to be cold :haha:

Garfie  GL getting some answers, and I hope DH gets back on the SA bandwagon. 

Driving - youre so close to your due date!!! :happydance: How are you feeling?

AFM  I went for another ultrasound for them to check the placenta placement. Ob says its still too close to the cervix for his liking  2.9 cm from cervix. I think he wants it to be more than 3 cm, so its pretty close to that and will hopefully migrate a bit further. He wants another ultrasound in 4 weeks, so fingers crossed it works out! :thumbup:


----------



## Radkat

Terri - I'm sorry you're struggling with what to do next. My heart really goes out to you. I think doing some traveling (Mexico sounds great!) would be a great way to get some perspective. 

Sis - Hooray for the new FS. Let us know how it goes. 

Garfie - I'm sorry you feel like you're in limbo land. I agree that DH should still do the SA. 

Kfs - Glad DH got to see LO and that things going well. 

Vjean - Man going back to work is tough. Hopefully made easier that LO is with DH. I know that's how I felt. 

Katie P - Any baby news?

Wish - Love the smilies as always. 

FutureMom - Good luck on the placenta moving out of the way. 

Hi Smiles, Driving and everyone else!

AFM - I saw the dr today and asked if she could tell if baby was head down. She felt around and said she thought so. :thumbup: I have an US in 2 weeks so I'll know for sure then. Fx.


----------



## Sis4Us

TGIF man this week has been a tough one!! My BIGS truck is in the school shop cuz I'm sick of the oil spot in my driveway so having to take him and pick him up is a bummer! :nope: Hopefully it's will be done today!! ;)

My test was finally negative yesterday it's kinda bitter sweet even when u know it's coming it's hard to swallow! :(
DH will hopefully be on his way home soon so we can possible try again soon!!:)

Future the high is 39 I think today which is pretty :cold: for us southern Folks!! :haha:

My LO friend got to Come play last night we haven't seen him since summer and since he started Chemo but my DS was awesome he looked past his hair and the Mask he saw his Buddy!! :)
He even told him his mask was like Darth Vader or A Sniper mask :) stuff like that really makes u thankful for what u have!! <3

Terri hope u are doing well :hugs:

Katie hope u have a new Blue bundle!!

Garfie make him do the SA and Dont give up I'm telling u vitamins have gotten me PG twice ;)

Happy Friday and hope u all have a great Weekend!!


----------



## terripeachy

Have a great weekend everyone...

Sis-Yay and boo for the negative test, but at least your DH will be home and you can get back to trying again. When is your appointment with the FS? I can't wait for you to get your baby.

Katie-I hope your absence means you're laid up in a bed somewhere awaiting the arrival of little Cody. I can't wait to hear from you.

Driving-Yeah, how are you feeling. You're not too far away now either. Exciting times!

Futuremom-2.9 is SO close to three, I'm sure everything will be ok. It is great that you get to go in for extra ultrasounds though. That must be reassuring.

Back to the grind for me for another hour. I'm ready to get this weekend started! Boop boop.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well once again I tried to call to set up an appointment at the new FS once again they r CLOSED!! Really after being off for 3wks I'm really starting to second guess this Dr!! :nope:

So I looked up reviews And they r horrible most of them r old but dang I don't want to go to another Dr that has no time for me!! :(

Sorry feeling a bit defeated today!!


----------



## kfs1

Sis - that really stinks about your new Dr. Maybe you should do a bit more research before you move forward...? Either way, it stinks. :(

Garfie - I agree with Driving. I think you should get a second opinion about your numbers. And tell your DH that he absolutely still needs to do the SA!!

Future - 2.9 is basically 3 so I wouldn't worry too much. I know that's easier said than done though. How have you been feeling?

Rad - Wow. You're getting close now. Are you feeling ready?

Terri - One more hour for me, too! This week has been llloooooooooooong.

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi Ladies!

Cody was born on Wednesday, January 7th, clocking in at a much more reasonable 7 lb. 10 oz....an exact pound less than his Big Sister was! I swear that pound made ALL the difference. He just shot right out of my lady parts like a bullet. Lol! :haha:

Seriously though, it was unbelievabley a pretty pain-free labor and delivery because they hooked me up to the pitocin to induce labor and before the painful contractions even kicked in, they had lined up my epidural. So, the contractions that I did experience before the epidural kicked in were nothing more that a strong menstrual cramp, but spaced nicely apart. Then, it was all bliss and harmony and no pain the rest of the way. They didn't even care that I was only dilated to 3 cm when I got the epidual. With my DD, they really wanted me to try to make it to 4 cm, so I got a good taste of what painful contractions felt like for a while. 

I pushed for 15 minutes through 8 contractions and *PLOOP*....he was out. When they laid him on my chest we all laughed at how tiny he was compared to my daughter! So from the start of my pitocin to delivery, the labor only lasted 6 hours and 15 minutes. Praise GOD!!

Cody is such a sweet baby and very laid back, although he does have his days and nights confused, sleeping all day and up every 2 hours at night, but I'll take it! No complaints ever from me. He is my dream come true. Through all the tears and fears of TTC, to the tears and fears of thinking I was going to lose the pregnancy for weeks on end...to be at the finish line with a healthy baby is a miracle to me. I told my husband that even as good as our life already was, I finally feel complete with Cody in it. 

He rarely cries and he tolerates my daughter's enthusiasm in her new little brother very well. My daughter adores him and has been such a big helper for me, but she's also just getting on with her life as the new baby "shine" is starting to wear off. No jealousy at all though which was my biggest concern!

Anyway, I may be a bit sporadic on B&B until we get into a routine and I get more sleep, but I'm not going anywhere! I'm sticking around to cheer everyone on. I swear, it's going to be a good year for new babies....I can just feel it! Love to all! <3

PS--I tried to upload pics, but says file is too large. Can't remember how to reduce the size?


----------



## VJean

Congrats Katie! Your labor sounds lovely! And I know exactly what you mean when you say Cody completes your family. Isn't it an amazing feeling! I'm so glad you checked in and let us know he arrived. :happydance:

I hope you are able to get some sleep and PLEASE figure out how to reduce your picture size. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Congratulations Katie!!! :yipee:


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations Katie!! I'm so happy for you and even happier that he shot right out. You must be so proud of yourself. I love that you said your family is complete. I have tears in my eyes just reading your story. Take care, Sunshine. We love you!


----------



## felcity 45

Aww big Congrats Katie, brought tears to my eyes too. Can't wait to see piccys :flower:


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Katie!


----------



## nessaw

Congrats katie.x


----------



## kfs1

Katie - Congratulations!!! Wow - sounds like such an amazing labor and delivery. You sound so happy and deservedly so. Enjoy Cody and your family - check back in when you're ready (and with pics, please). :)


----------



## Future Mom

Congrats Katie!!! So glad everything went well :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## garfie

Congrats Mama - enjoy!:happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Driving280

Katie!!! Congratulations! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Sis4Us

Pics Pics We want Pics!!! :) :headspin: :dance:


----------



## moni77

Yay Katie!! Congrats and good to hear everything went smoothly!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I have an Appointment for the other Dr on 1/22!! I will go and talk to her and go from there!! I have to give someone a chance B4 I judge!! Hope she has a better plan for me to help me get my Rainbow!! :)


----------



## Blueshoney

Congrats Katie!
Kfs-i love your new pic! 

Well i finally made an appointment with the ivf clinic. Its on 1/29. They want me to repeat the hsg but I don't think I can go through that again. I'm going to tell them id rather try iui first. If it fails then we know that the issue is both of us not just him. If it fails then we can proceed with the ivf. I hope that they agree with that.


----------



## Sis4Us

Blues can u repost the link for lower IVF didn't u say u had something?!??!

Also I think IUI is the way to go 1st then try IVF if needed GL!!

Terri not sure if u r checking in still u might want to ask Ur Dr about a study for ladies w 3 failed IVF attempts I'm not sure if it's still available but it's a Clinical Study!!
I looked into one for me but since I have 3 MC I don't qualify :(

Happy Hump Day Ladies!!

I still don't know what's what I'm getting cramps on and off but no AF and my temp is low like O is approaching :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Great news Sis and Blues. I hope you don't have to repeat the HSG either. What a pain. And yeah, totally start with IUI if nothing but age is a factor.

Yes, I'm still checking in. I'm waiting for Katie's pics. hee hee. I will email the clinic and ask if they know anything about that. Does FET count as a failed IVF? I guess I can always ask. Thanks. That might be helpful for us. I'm not temping this time, but I imagine my O day should be around now. I'm going to Georgia for about a week to hang with my moto. friends, so I'll be distracted if I am in the TWW. hee hee. :wacko:


----------



## Driving280

Hi all - Katie, waiting for your pictures :) 

Blues, Terri, Sis - you are in my thoughts. Hope you figure out what your next steps are so you can be at peace with your decisions. My fingers are always crossed for you.

Haven't posted for a while because the last 10 days or so were brutal. My boss (who is sort of evil and badly organized) suddenly realized (after knowing since last summer) that I was going to go out on leave and basically tried to get me to do the next 3 months' work in 10 days. A few projects she sat on since like September suddenly had to get finished. I literally worked 12 hour days and all weekend. It was insane. One of my feet swelled up badly and I was so exhausted... Then she tried to get me to start my mat leave late but I said no. She still called me... Ugh. If I weren't the main breadwinner and they did not pay me really well + usually reasonable hours, I would totally be looking for a new job right now. Still might.

Anyway, now I have slept for like 3 days straight and am waiting to see what the dr says. I will be either induced or have a c-sec next week depending on the final tests... I am large and tired.


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis-the study i found was www.theivystudy.com.


----------



## Blueshoney

Driving-wow your boss us a real piece of work. I can't believe your baby will be here any day now!


----------



## terripeachy

Driving-You're almost there! Power through...your boss is terrible, but I'm not surprised. That kind of stuff happens everywhere when a boss or someone higher realizes that someone is retiring, leaving, out even though they've known for ages. It's overwith now, so just take it easy the next few days. <3


----------



## Wish4another1

:hi: ladies!

Katie - yes pictures please and I love how you describe pushing Cody out - just made me smile!! Congrats lady you made it... I remember us begging you not to drink that wine because you were spotting - and now look!! here he is!!! :hugs::happydance:

Driving - yes I am with Terri - glad its over - and here's hoping you aren't miserable these last few days!! YOUR BABY WILL BE HERE NEXT WEEK!!!! :happydance: 
time is flying!!

Sis, Blues and Terri - I am saying prayers for you ladies that you find your own way and whatever you decide that peace enters!!! not easy decisions no matter where you are in the process!! :hugs2:

:hi: to everyone else

Been really busy ladies so not checking in as much... headed to Augusta Georgia (*TERRI *we might be in the same state for while!!!) to visit with my daughter this weekend (and to take her dog to her :dog:)
I am road tripping with my DD2 - so should be fun... 
headed to Poland in Feb and made cabin reservations in Montana for our family vacation in August... 
just wish it was August already...can't wait!!
much love ladies!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri I think it had to be at least 2 fresh cycles which I believe u had right?? I will see if I can find the clinical trail for ya!! :)

Thanks blues yea it's the website I found also but I have had too many MC to qualify!! :(


----------



## terripeachy

I wrote to the people doing the study to see what they say and I explained what I did. It's kind of far away, but my boss doesn't get in until noon so if I have to go to work late for a month, so be it. I don't even care about work right now. 

Wish-I'll be on the coast so yeah!! Same state, different area. I'll wave on my way north from Jacksonville. 

Have a great rest of the week everyone! Driving-can't wait to hear your baby story!


----------



## kfs1

Blues - Good luck at your RE appointment. Why do they want you to do a repeat HSG if you've already had one done? I think your plan sounds good, though. Try the IUI first.

Terri - Have a great time in Georgia! That study definitely sounds interesting. I hope you hear back from them soon.

Driving - Wow. I can't believe you're so close! Yeah - your boss sounds like a nightmare. I hope you can get out of there sooner than later.

Wish - Have a great time visiting your daughter. I'm jealous of all of your vacations! Montana sounds amazing.

Nothing to report here. Been crazy-busy at work and pretty much just hibernating from the cold otherwise. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

:cold: yes hibernating here too and it's not near as Cold I'm sure :haha:

Still can't figure out what's going on w my body might have to get Bloodwork if something doesn't happen soon :(
I really think I'm trying to ovulate but it's strange I haven't bled at all :shrug: OPKs are Negatory!! :shrug:


----------



## Radkat

Congrats, Katie! Glad things went well.

Driving - I'm glad you're done with that boss for awhile. Sounds like next week is the big week. Keep us posted.

Sis - I'm sorry things are so confusing right now. Glad you have the dr appointment scheduled.

Wish - I like all of your vacations, but Poland sounds amazing. 

Terri- Still thinking of you. I hope this study can be of some help.

Hi to Blues, Kfs, Garfie, Nessaw and all the others I'm missing.

All's well here. Fighting a cold. DH has it pretty bad, hoping I don't get it that bad.


----------



## Sis4Us

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/2275939-sis4us-still-trying-catch-her-birdy.html

Finally made a journal can't rembember how Confuzion told me to change the title :(


----------



## Blueshoney

Kfs-they want me to repeat because I spasmed so much. They feel it wasn't accurate. Just thinking about redoing it makes me nauseous and weepy. I have a high pain tolerance but that really was over my threshold. It was pure will thst kept me on the table in order to finish.


----------



## Sis4Us

Tell them if they want u to relive that Hell they better give u something!! ;) ;)

TGIF even if I have no clue what my body is doing my legs are cramping which is a new one when not PG and my temps are flatter than my chest in 5th grade :shrug:
Hope everyone has a great weekend have fun on Ur trips outta town!! :)


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - :rofl: :rofl: I am laughing my butt off at your "flatter than my chest in 5th grade"
awesome... I see you got a new journal - I always think about making one and then I realize how lazy I am about posting as it is...so I guess I'll wait on that one!:haha:

I hope the weekend brings you some answers!! 

Blues - I agree with Sis - I would ask for some kind of pain relief or relaxing pill... there is no need to suffer again!!

Radkat - here's hoping you stay cold free!

Driving - the countdown is ON!!

Katie - :coffee::coffee::coffee: waiting on pics lady!!! (aren't I the demanding one - you know when you get to it!:haha:)

:hi: to everyone else

Counting down the hours till I can leave the office and hit the road... I'm crabby and don't want to be here!! :growlmad:
supposed to be 60ish this weekend in Georgia - hello sunshine...I need you...

Edit - I forgot - my DD2 decided this week she wants to run a full marathon - so signing us up for one in May... one week before her graduation... this should be interesting!!
:loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy: (this is what I look like running)


----------



## moni77

Hi to all! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Grrrrr, I cannot find any way to reduce my picture sizes to post pics of the baby. Super irritated!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I have to Use photobucket so I have no clue!! :shrug:

Been having horrible back ache all day and some cramps I think AF is finally going to show!! :(


----------



## Future Mom

Wow - it's quiet here...no one with any news? Baby pics, new babies, BFP's, test results, road trips, assorted tales of assorted children? :shrug: I hope everyone's okay and that the thread isn't dying...:nope:

Well, I'm busy busy busy...only 9 more days of work before I go on mat leave (we're allowed to go up to 17 weeks early in Canada) AND we're moving to our new house on the 31st, so I'm busy marking and about to be busier - final exams start on Wednesday. And trying to do some packing each day, but THAT's not happening. :haha: We signed up for prenatal classes in March but still haven't got an OB GYN in our new city....might have to drive over an hour to the hospital in labour if this keeps up :happydance:

Anyways, sorry I don't have anything THAT interesting to say, I just wanted to bump the thread so it doesn't die. :cry: I hope everyone's doing GREAT!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm still here just dazed and confused w my temps I woke up later everyday so I'm suspecting they r wrong :shrug: plus my OPKs have been pretty dark the last few days !!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

I'm here, too.... just STILL trying to figure out how the frick to post pictures of Cody!! I may have to try Sis's suggestion of Photobucket tomorrow. Hope everyone is well and just busy!


----------



## terripeachy

Hi everyone. I'm in the airport headed back home! I had a weekend away from the public and feel so out of touch. I wasn't even sure who is going to the Super Bowl! But now I'm back with the living. 
Driving-hope all is going well.

Sis-your flat temps comment made me laugh too. Looks like you Od from here. Yay!

Wish-yeah for a marathon. I ran over the weekend since it was warm and I've been feeling really good. I like the way you look when you run! 

Future mom-glad all sounds like it's going well. I'm glad you checked in. 

AFM-no real report. I never heard from the study. I'll have to check my junk mail when I get home. 

Hi to everyone else. <3


----------



## kfs1

Rad - Hope you were able to fight off that cold.

Blues - Ugh. That stinks that you might have to go through the HSG again. I really hope that you can find a way out of it. And if not, they need to figure something out - stronger meds or something.

Sis - Sorry that you're not feeling 100% but it definitely looks like you O'd so that's good, right? Were you trying this month?

Wish - Hope you had a great weekend. And you're AMAZING for signing up for a marathon. I think we're opposite twinnies in that category for sure. I could barely run down the road at this point.

Katie - Still patiently waiting for that pic :)

Future - Wow. You sound really busy! Congrats on the move and for almost being on maternity leave. Very jealous of your 17 weeks! :)

Terri - Were you down visiting your moto friends this weekend? Hope you had a great trip.

Back at work today after the long weekend. I swear, having days off makes it much harder to come back, right? Anyway, had my first trimester screen yesterday. All looked well on the ultrasound. New profile pic. :) Had bloods and the materni21 test done - will have those results sometime next week.


----------



## Sis4Us

Kfs1 can u post a pic here so we can guess on the nub?!!? So glad everything is going well!!

Terri hope u had a great time Away!!

Katie photobucket might be your only choice idk I don't use a pc anymore so I have no clue really sorry!! :shrug:

AFM yea I think I Od but I'm not sure how well I spotted the day of O and a Lil the day after 
I haven't gotten AF since my test went negative so I'm not sure what to think we did get 3 days in but DH wasn't taking anything and my body is messed up so I'm not holding my breath :shrug:

Happy Tue that feels like Monday :nope:


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. Afraid not much to report here. Still haven't decided whether to properly try again. Just going with the flow at the mo.x


----------



## Katie Potatie

Let's see if this Photobucket album works. I posted a bunch of pics from the hospital to yesterday....

https://s1057.photobucket.com/user/kcampbell0677/library/


----------



## Sis4Us

Cute cute Lil Monkey!!! U look Fabulous too!! :)


----------



## moni77

Great pics!!! Wow - doesn't look like you just had a baby!


----------



## Future Mom

Katie  WOW!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:You two look GREAT!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations again. How are you feeling?
Sis  I hope your body gets back to normal soon.:hugs:
kfs  Your ultrasound looks great and I hope the test results are too. Youre already in 2nd trimester!!! :happydance: Remind me  is this your first baby? Yes, were very fortunate in Canada with maternity leave. And trust me....our taxes reflect this too (but totally worth it).
Terri  Welcome back! Missed you. :hugs:

Question for experienced mommies  what the heck did you do about the pain of the stretching in your belly? Im almost 30 weeks and its painful!!! Ive tried body butter but thats not working. Any advice is welcome!


----------



## Wish4another1

Katie - you look amazing!!!!! Love love love all those pictures - Cody is soooooo cute 
If I wasn't on my phone you would get a smiley brigade - that will come later!!!! 
I'm so happy for you!! 

:hi: to everyone else
I'm in Chicago - got home yesterday afternoon from Georgia... Teaching this week - my diet is already ruined!!! Damn Chicago food!!! :)
Oh well new day tomorrow
I am on day 11 of AF... She just won't leave and I quite unexpectedly started bleeding super heavy with clots on Friday night -(sorry tmi) I thought she was done and it has continued on for four days!!!! Wtf??? My husband was so freaked out he wanted to go to ER when I got back from ga last night.... But I said no... What can they do anyway... So I am hoping the pain and :witch: fly away soon.. I'm tired of it all!!! 
Hope the rest of you ladies are enjoying your night!!!


----------



## terripeachy

O-M-Goodness!! He is adorable!! And you look so pretty and happy. Thank you so much for sharing those pictures with us. I can't wait to see more!


----------



## Driving280

Hi ladies - hope you're doing well. Going in for my C-section tomorrow. Will update you soon.


----------



## Wish4another1

Oooo good luck driving!!! Can't wait to see your little boy!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay More Babies hope everything goes smoothly Driving!!! :)


----------



## kfs1

Driving - Thinking of you today! Can't wait to hear the report and see pics if your little one.

Katie - OMG, love the pics. Cody is so adorable and you look amazing! Congratulations again.

Future - Yep. This is our first. :)

Wish - That's so annoying about the witch. WTF? I hope you're not in too much pain.


----------



## Fezzle

Katie- thanks for sharing the photos. Congrats again!

Driving- good luck!

Wish- hope AF goes away for you soon! 11 days is crazy, especially with heavy bleeding- my mc wasn't even that bad!

AFM- I'm mostly just lurking, partly because I've been busy at work now that classes have started again, partly because I'm still just waiting for AF to TTC again. I've thought AF was coming a few times, but so far nothing. My FS is sending me a prescription to get it going though if she's not here by next week. I'm on CD41 if you count the first day of bleeding for the mc as CD1.


----------



## felcity 45

Cody is adorable Katie, what beautiful pics of you both :thumbup:

Good Luck Driving, can't wait to see pics. 

Hi to everyone else, I keep popping in for a nosey :blush: lol

My daughter is 37 weeks now but she has developed o/c so they are wanting to induce her :wacko: she's quite down about it as she was really hoping for the home birth in the pool again...I'm really hoping this little man makes an appearance on his own before next Tue :winkwink:

I'm still struggling with my cycles but have started on the Thyroxine so hopefully I will feel much better soon, I've noticed a difference in my energy levels these last few days...yay i feel like cleaning and going out again!! oh for normality to resume..:happydance: 

x


----------



## nessaw

Lovely pics katie.
Good luck driving.x


----------



## Smiles013

Hiiiii ladies!!!!!

Katie!!!! Cody is so darn handsome. Love the pic of your daughter holding him. And I have to say you look gorgeous girlfriend!!! Two snaps up. Lol

Driving....hoping all goes well today. Can't wait to hear an update. 

Terri....FX you can take part in the study. I'm not sure what it would entail but if it gets you closer to our BFP go for it!

Sis...hoping the new Dr.gives you some insight :hugs:

Wish....amazeballs on running a marathon with your daughter. Running a marathon is so impressive to me. I'm not a runner and the few times I've tried to get into it I said " forget this...it's hard" lol. Running looks so easy until you do it. 

Kfs....loooooove the sono of the baby. You're in the 2nd trimester now right? I swear it feels like everyone else's pregnancy flies by but mine felt like I was pregnant for an eternity. Lol

VJean....how has it been going back to work? How is Keegan sleeping at night?

Momof3...:did I miss the announcement on what you were having?

Hi to everyone else. Radkat, Moni, Nessaw, blues, future mom and anyone else I missed.

In my world I'm still adjusting to work and home life. Waking up with Mia at night and working all day is a tad tough but I'll power through. Work is busy. I am currently trying to wait and see if I still have a job due to our acquisition of another company. So on edge about that. I also launched my website and have been doing home parties so that's also keeping me busy. If you guys are looking for fun bedroom items check out my website :haha: Sometimes there aren't enough hours in a day for me. Lol. Mia is doing well, growing like a weed in the Summer. Lol. I'll post a pic of her after this if it allows me to.


----------



## Future Mom

Driving  GL!!!!!! :thumbup:

Kfs  our first one too...the changes your body will go through are super cool (and a bit painful) especially once you pop (start showing). :haha: It was around week 25/26 for me.

Fezzle  my first cycle after MC was super long too, but then I got preggers on my very next cycle after that...so be patient!!! :dust:

Smiles  what is your website? :shrug:

AFM  Im just working and packing still. I think my co-workers are throwing me a surprise baby shower next week. Thats pretty cool since I dont have any family close so I wasnt expecting to have one. :happydance:


----------



## Radkat

Driving - So excited for you and sending good vibes your way!

Katie - Love the pics! I agree the one of your DD holding him is just the cutest.

Wish - So sorry for the long AF. Time to move along, witch! And kudos to training for a marathon. Will you run the whole thing? I've done a few, but WALKING only. Totally different.

Terri - Sometimes checking out for awhile is good. I'm glad you're back though. You're missed on here when you're not around. 

Sis - When's your dr's appt, soon, yes? 

FutureMom - Yeah for a baby shower. So much fun. 

Kfs - So exciting that you're in 2nd tri now. Feels like a good hurdle to get through the 1st. 

Smiles - Cool that you're doing parties. Just for extra $$ or are you hoping to do this full time? Sometimes I wonder about a total career change.

AFM - Had my 36 week US and appt today. He is head down and average on all measurements. Estimated weight 6lbs 5oz right now. Which is great, I don't need any big or tiny babies. :haha: Talk to the doctor about my plans for natural birth. First birth was an induction/epidural, etc, so I wasn't sure how she'd feel about all my plans. She was on board with everything I wanted, so I'm super happy with that. Things are getting real around here!


----------



## Smiles013

Future mom.....that would be helpful wouldn't it?? Lol. It's shopm2v.com. Take a look and let me know what you think. 

Rad....I actually started the company in 2008, dabbled in it here and there then life got in the way so I slowed down on doing parties for a while. Started again last year and now I'm hoping to make a career change. This would allow me to make my own hours and spend more time at home. Plus it's just all around fun to do the parties....I get to play games, do give-a-ways and just have a good time and laugh as I explain some of the products. I just did a party this past Saturday and after I did my presentation, a stripper performed. I HAD to hang around until after he was done....you know in case women wanted to order stuff after seeing him. What can I say, it's such a tough job but someone has to do it :haha:

Oh....and man, it's about to happen for you real soon!!!! The baby will be here before you know it.


----------



## terripeachy

Almost everybody's back!!! How exciting. Hope all is going well Driving. Breathe, breathe. Hee hee. 

Felicity-I hope your new grand baby comes soon too. Yay!! And good for you for having more energy. 

Smiles-I'll check out your site in the morning. I think one of my FB friends has those parties and is always advertising, but I don't want to spend the money and meet new friends. I'll find something I like though, I'm sure. 

Kfs1-yay for being in the second tri. Time is really flying! 

Fezzle-hopefully things will get going soon for you. Your body was in perfect shape before so maybe it's just getting everything back to where it was so you can have a healthy baby this time. :hugs:

Future mom-yay for a surprise shower. I hope they really are doing something if you suspect it. But if not, maybe we can have one on here for you, but not a surprise. Hee hee. 

Wish- did you agree to he marathon? Send me your training plan and I'll train with you from afar. I'm ready to do another race. This weekend I'm planning 7 miles. Time to ramp up. 

I am enjoying my break. I'm back to running and now that I'm home from my short vacation I can get cooking again. I'm having some girlfriends over on Sat. And then it's a week of dinners and the theater. Annie is coming on Tuesday. And then the Super Bowl party is right around the corner. So glad school is over. I'd probably be going back soon if I still had classes.


----------



## Wish4another1

:hi: ladies it is so good to see everyone posting again!!! 

Terri - totally sending you my training plan when I get home!!! Yay for running!!! 

Driving - hope all went well can't wait to see your little tyke!!! 

Sis- wasn't your appt yesterday? Or today? Give us am update when you can!! 

I'm sorry I can't go back far since I'm in my phone - but will update properly once I'm at a real computer 

I'm still bleeding - yesterday was awful I could barely walk due to the tummy pain... I finally broke down and called my OB/gyn and talked to the nurse... They thought I should go to ER But I'm in Chicago and alone... I just didn't want to... So instead I got food and laid in my hotel room bed from 6pm - 530 this morning - still bleeding this morning (and tmi) with clots... I don't get it... The dr wanted me to come in a do a beta... What??? I've been bleeding for 13 days and u want to do is see my HCG levels... I don't believe I am pg... If I was that bean is long gone... But my hubby and I have barely been speaking and only had "relations" once and I didn't even think I was fertile then... 
Sorry to ramble but I'm at a loss here... But I have to teach this morning - so I'm praying the pain stays away... And the dr will see me this afternoon and I'm hoping he will do more than a stupid blood test !!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow wish I hope u figure things out that awful maybe U got my AF since I didn't get one :haha:
Hope u feel better today!!

AFM I go to the new FS today I will update later!!


----------



## Smiles013

Wish...I hope you feel better soon and they can pinpoint what's going on :hugs:

Sis...good luck at the new doc today 

Terri...I literally laughed out loud when you said you're not interested in new friends :haha:

I have some really good news. My daughter received acceptance letters to all 3 high schools she applied to! One school didn't offer any scholarship $, one offered her $1,000 off tuition just for her first year only but the third school that we didn't even think about because the tuition was pricey and we only put them down to receive her test scores because we were given the option to send the scores to 3 schools free of charge is offering her $3,000 off tuition for ALL 4 years! Apparently she did well on the entrance exam and her grades are great too :happydance: so I'm a happy mom right now. So we're leaning towards that school. We have to weigh the pros and cons of each school before making a final decision.


----------



## Driving280

Little Patrick was born yesterday, 9 lbs 4 oz, 21 in. So glad we did a c-section, it has been so much easier than my vaginal birth. The scar throbs a little when I get out of bed but otherwise I feel a lot better and more energetic. Patrick is lovely and snuggly and bf like a champ. Will figure out how to post a pic soon...


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay welcome Patrick!! I'm sure your Whoha is glad I did the Csection too 9lbs wow!! :) :)

AFM my appointment went well except for the fact I have A Huge cyst on my left ovary Again :nope:
But the new FS has more testing she wants me to do a 2hr Glucose yay for me :sick:
She thinks metformin might be an option for me and maybe even Levenox so I'm glad to have more options!!


----------



## terripeachy

Driving-Thanks for checking in. I've been checking back all day. congratulations and Happy Birthday, Patrick!!! I can't wait to see pictures. Glad you're doing well.

Sis-Perfect, perfect news. I'm so happy your new FS is nice and has a plan. Looking forward to your future.


----------



## Fezzle

Driving- congrats! Welcome, Patrick!

Sis- I'm on Metformin; I think it's really helped.

I'm spotting now so hopefully I'll get some flow soon!


----------



## Sis4Us

I still haven't gotten AF either Fezzle she asked if Ive taken a HPT :haha: I'm not sure I even ovulated so ummm Nope!! I'm pretty sure it's that huge Cyst holding stuff up :nope:

I'm down for taking it everyone that does has girls and losses weight so hey win win!! ;)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi Ladies,
Just jumping in real quick to say a big thank you for all the sweet words about me and Cody! I haven't read over the last page or so of everyone's posts so I will catch up later and respond properly to everyone. My mother is giving me the stink-eye because I've been hogging the computer doing stuff I need to get done and she has a major Candy Crush addiction...so things are going to start getting hairy soon if I don't let her have her fix for the day! Catch up later!


----------



## Smiles013

Welcome Patrick!!!!!!! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Wish4another1

Happy birthday Patrick!!! Can't wait to see a pic!!
Here's the latest - trying to remain positive.... 
I have a softball size cyst (and another smaller one) on my right ovary - it is pushing my ovaries together... He is putting me on birth control and if the doesn't shrink it I have to have surgery - next appt in two weeks to check and schedule surgery if not gone


----------



## Future Mom

Congrats Driving!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wish :hugs: I hope it shrinks and everything is okay!

Sis - WOW!!! I didn't realize that you were hosting THAT kind of party!!! :blush: How can you talk about that....stuff... without just laughing your head off? :haha: That's just crazy, girl!!!

AFM - OBGYN appointment today - they said all my bloodwork and glucose test from last week was fine except slightly low hemoglobin....so guess who is going out for steak tonight? :haha: This rocks. (And thank you to OH for suggesting it :happydance:)


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish I have a pretty big cyst too mine is holding AF I guess it better than having it nonstop but dang!! 
Hope it shrinks


----------



## kfs1

Driving - Welcome Patrick! Congratulations! Can't wait to see a pic.

Fezzle - I hope the witch shows her face soon so you can move on and get your BFP.

Smiles - I feel the same way. Other people's pregnancies fly but mine has been soooo slow. But I guess it's because of all of the monitoring and nerves, right? Either way, I'm happy to be in the second trimester. One hurdle done. Glad to hear that Mia is doing well. I hope everything ends up OK with your job. And congrats about your daughter's acceptance to that great school!

Future - So, you didn't show until around 25 weeks? Wow - I have a ways to go, then. It's ok - I've had a pooch ever since starting the IVF meds so that's enough for now. :) That's great that your co-workers are throwing you a shower. Hope they spoil you with lots of gifts.

Rad - What made you decide to do a natural birth this time around? Just curious... I feel like I would be too scared to. :)

Terri - Sounds like you have a great weekend/week planned. What's your menu for the superbowl?

Wish - OMG - I'm so sorry about the cyst. Where did that come from?!?!? I hope the BCPs help to clear everything up so you don't have to get surgery.

Sis - I'm sorry about the cyst but it sounds like you had a great appointment! Congrats on the new doctor.

Nothing to report here. Happy that it's Friday. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Radkat

Congratulations, Driving! So happy that Patrick is here and that the cs was the best choice for you. Looking forward to pictures!

Wish - The cyst sounds awful, but at least you found out about it. I hope the bc shrinks it so you can avoid surgery. 

Sis - I'm glad the dr is testing your sugars. Who knows, maybe that's the solution?

Fezzle - Fx AF is coming for you.

Terri - I'm glad running is feeling great for you. I'm adding you to my list of people I'm impressed with for training for a marathon. 

Smiles - Congrats to your daughter (and you) for getting into that great school. I've been to those parties before. Very fun.

FutureMom - Congrats on passing the glucose test. Enjoy your steak dinner.

Kfs - I'm kind of a hippie, so the natural just fits with my outlook in general. There were a few things about DD's labor/birth that I would like to be different and I guess I think natural may be the way to help those. And part of me just wants to try it. Talk to me when I'm in the midst of labor and see if I think it's a good idea then. :haha:


----------



## moni77

Congrats and welcome Patrick!!

Sorry about the cysts sis and wish - hope they resolvequickly on their own.

Hi to all!!


----------



## Fezzle

AF's here- thank goodness! I would have had to start provera next week otherwise. I'll start Clomid tomorrow instead.


----------



## Sis4Us

Glad she finally showed GL w the Clomid!! :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi Ladies,

Ive got my mother distracted and Im hopping onto the computer to get in some replies! I dont have long. Shell start twitching soon and Ill be forced to give her the computer back. 

YAY *Driving*!!!! Yowsas, Im so glad you had a c-section.over 9 lbs?! It sounds like you are recovering well and in a happy place and so pleased to hear Patrick is taking well to breast feeding. CONGRATULATIONS! And of course Im looking forward to pictures!

*Future*So, I do have some advice for the expanding tummy pains. I didnt have them nearly as bad with my DD as with Cody, so I was very uncomfortable. I felt your pain, literally. My chiropractor gave me a great tip for those stretching pains that worked. Its hard to do yourself, so have your DH do it. He needs to take his thumbs and apply pressure to your round ligaments, low in your pelvis. He can push pretty hard so that it hurts. Its like reflexology. Have him apply pressure where it hurts for a while and then have him move his thumbs up a little bit and work another part of the ligament. I was worried that the chiropractor was pushing too hard but it wont mush the baby! And afterwards it feels so good! That really helped.

*Wish*Whaaa??? A softball sized cyst?? Did you have any clue at all that was going on, because you are a slim person and youd think youd see a lump or something, but Im guessing you didnt. But you hear about women getting cysts that size and not seeing any sign of them from the outside. Im guessing thats what caused your crazy period?? I so hope you do NOT have to have surgery, Wish, and that the birth control takes care of it. Did the doctor say what he thought caused the cysts? Was it the Clomid?

*Sis*Another cyst for you, too? That sucks! An a better note, Im glad you had a good FS appt. Did you get a better vibe once you met with her? I know you were feeling a bit doubtful before your appt. So, thats interesting that she wants to run a glucose test on you. I wonder why?? Anyway, you must be feeling good about having a plan in place and trying some new things. Its just a matter of that bean sticking for you, Sis. I think this is your year.

*Fezzle*So happy AF finally showed up so you can get truckin onto the next cycle. I know weve said it before but this next cycle and even the one after that may have you in an extra fertile state. Thats something to look forward to! And I love your uterus ticker.

*Felicity*Please update us when the little man makes his appearance, that is really so exciting but I feel for your daughter and hope her birth plan can happen as she wants it to! What is Thyroxine for?

*Smiles*How many hours is Mia giving you in a stretch? I totally understand the worry about keeping ones job during an acquisition as we had fears about that with my hubbys job recently. But you know, the good news is since the company you work for is acquiring another company, you probably have a better chance at keeping your position. Its scary when you get acquired by another company and hope they see your worth! Oh wait, I just realized you are hoping to go back to your own business so you can have more flexibility. Im assuming its for bedroom toys, but I cant look right now because my mom is lurking and I dont want to explain to her why Im looking at dildos. LOL! But I used to go to passion parties when I was younger and I still love my bullets to this day. Best purchase I made at them. And congrats to your daughter and family on the new school! You must be so freaking happy!

*Radkat*I feel like I need to fly West and take you by the shoulders and shake you while screaming, Are you MAD, woman??!!! No epidural??!! But thats because I dont tolerate pain and go searching for a Tylenol when I stub my toe. So, its totally outside of my comprehension to understand wanting an undedicated birth! BUT. I hope you get the birth experience you really want!

*Terri*Im certain I forgot to congratulate you on obtaining your masters degree, but I dont think I know what you got your degree in? Congratulations all the sameglad you have that knocked out and you are DONE! Isnt it a relief to be done? And take all the time you need to get your body back where you want it, as well as your spirit. Heard back from the IVF study yet? I know you and DH are the ones who have to make the decision to continue with IVF and certainly not me, but Im hoping you give it another shot if feasible. Hoping that study is something you can pursue. Im just not ready to give up on your BFP yet. I feel it has to be around the corner.

*Kfs1*If I forgot to say it, I so loved seeing your new profile pic of your little buggy. Its so exciting to see your pregnancy progressing and now you are in second trimester. It probably didnt fly by for you, but it genuinely seems not long ago at all that you were announcing your BFP!

Hi to everyone else! Havent heard back from Momof3 and a little concerned that everything is all right. I know some of the other ladies are busy with little ones or have said they are pulling back a bit or dont have much to report right now, but Im worried about Mom because she came on to get guesses on the twins genders around Christmas and never came back again. FX everything is fine.

*AFM*--Just enjoying Cody and trying to savor every moment.


----------



## Sis4Us

I was wondering the same she was online 1/5/15 but she didn't post anything!!

Also a friend that was w me from the get go years ago got a natural BFP and is due in March but hasn't been on since Oct kinda worried about her too!! :shrug:


----------



## Driving280

Hope the pic works...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Driving280

Ok he is upside down but the best I can do :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh Driving, Patrick is perfect! Just a beautiful baby! Congratulations!


----------



## Fezzle

What a cutie!


----------



## terripeachy

I love that the picture is upside down. He is the cutest and just a little snugglebunny! Thanks for posting it.

Katie-I got my MBA. hee hee.


----------



## Sis4Us

Such a Cutie!!!!! :) :)


----------



## garfie

Aw bless:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Wish4another1

*Driving!!* Patrick is soooooo cute - I love his upside down cheeks... :haha:
and for you...
:happydance::blue::blue::blue::cake::cake::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin:
:icecream::icecream::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::wave::wave:\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/=D&gt;=D&gt;

*Katie* - I had no idea about the cyst - it was a surprise for sure!!
I haven't forgot I owe you and Cody your own smiley brigade!!
so here it is:
:happydance::thumbup::crib::laundry::blue::blue::blue::hangwashing::laugh2::dance::yipee::yipee:
:friends::headspin::headspin::plane::dance::fool::wohoo::loopy::xmas8::xmas8::xmas10:

Very happy for you ladies!!! Enjoy those newborn snuggles!!

*Sis *- what are they doing about your cyst?? anything? when do you go back for a check up? did you get your glucose test scheduled??
FX all this gets you back on track and a BFP soon!!:thumbup:

*Fezzle* - Good news to hear AF finally made her appearance and you are onto your next clomid cycle!!! I am hoping this cycle you will get your sticky bean!! [-o&lt;

*Garfie* - :hi: good to see you still checking in with us! Hope all is well with you and you have got your DH to have the SA!! :flower:

*kfs* - :howdy: twinnie - seems weird to say that now with you being pregnant and all!!! :haha: so glad to hear that everything is going great for you... Good luck staying team yellow - I did with DD2 - everyone swore she was a boy but nope - she was an innie - not an outie!!!
I am excited to wait it out with you and see what gift you get!!! :hugs2:

*Terri* - Don't you live out east - watch out for the MEGA STORM (sound effects were included - what you didn't hear them?) I would love to come to your house for the super bowl... you have the best food recipes!!!! Have fun this weekend and don't let the MEGA STORM get you down!!! love to hear about you running - it is good for the soul!!! :hugs2:

*Radkat *- I cannot believe you are getting this close to delivering... the time just flies by!! and good for you for wanting an umedicated birth - I did with dd2... and the recovery was so much better than with my first... although my second labor lasted about 4 good hours - I don't think I could do unmedicated for a long period of time... Good luck!!! :hugs:

:hi: to all those oldies but goodies I missed... I am too an concerned about a couple of those ladies we haven't heard from in awhile... I guess I just hope they have a real life - unlike me!!! :rofl:

AFM: taking my BCP's like a good patient, and WAITING... I don't go back to the dr till next thursday - it feels like forever away... I have no way of telling if its even working... I didn't feel it when it was softball size so I guess I won't feel anything now (if its shrinking) - If I do have to have surgery it will have to wait till I get back from Poland... 
pretty bummed I can't do anything (no running, no working out) especially since I just signed up for that stinking marathon... 
:brat::brat::brat::brat::brat:


----------



## nessaw

Gorgeous driving.x


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish I haven't gotten my Gluclose test yet I was going to go Sat and I woke up so hungry I was sick so I pretty much said screw that:haha: I'm going to try and go in the AM but I have to get the kids to school so I won't be able to eat until lunch time :nope:

I'm not a big eater but I like my snacks and I get :grr: when I don't have em!! ;)

The new FS didn't say much about the cyst which is kinda strange considering the size I guess she wants to wait until I get AF to see if it shrinks or to verify I'm not PG :shrug:
It's killing my back though


----------



## moni77

cutey pie Patrick!!!


----------



## kfs1

Sis/Wish - Cysts are so painful. I hope they clear up soon for the both of you.

Driving - Awwww. Patrick is adorable! Congratulations again. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Had some pretty sharp stabs and aches yesterday but Its feeling better today!! My temp took a dump and I threw up my Supps not sure what's going on!!! :shrug:


----------



## Mischief

I'm right there with you, Sis. Or rather two days behind you... 

Getting really tired of this roller coaster!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes indeed everyone keeps telling me how great my charts is well it doesn't always mean a BFP!!! I've been there enough to know I'm not PG :nope:

Good to hear from u Mischief!! :hi:

I saw Dr R last week suppose to go for a Gluclose test but I've been sick every AM I know if I drink that Drink I will :sick: :nope:


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> Yes indeed everyone keeps telling me how great my charts is well it doesn't always mean a BFP!!! I've been there enough to know I'm not PG :nope:
> 
> Good to hear from u Mischief!! :hi:
> 
> I saw Dr R last week suppose to go for a Gluclose test but I've been sick every AM I know if I drink that Drink I will :sick: :nope:

I've missed the board, but I've been in a weird place. I hope everyone is doing well!!!! It will take me a million years to catch up with all the posts! 

Sis, I really loved that doctor and her whole office. I hope you like her as much! I'm sorry you're sick, but I hope you are able to get that test done soon. 

I think our TTC journey has come to an end.

We submitted an application to foster/adopt at the beginning of the month, and now we're getting processed. :)

The application included EVERY. SINGLE. DETAIL. about our lives. Every document you can imagine (birth certificate, driver's license, marriage license, diplomas, insurance cards, vet records, pictures of us, pictures of the house, floor plan of the house, budgets, pay stubs, tax records, letters from our doctors, etc. etc. etc!) and pages and pages of essay questions that really made us think and reflect. It took us weeks to write it all and gather everything. A major accomplishment by itself! :)

Two weeks later the agency called and said she'd been over our application. She grilled me about my infertility to get a sense of how I'm dealing emotionally, and asked a few questions to clarify what we'd written on the application. She said it all looked good. (Um, yeah! I KNOW I'm supposed to be a mother!)

They've been in contact almost every day since then. Please fill out this form, please go get fingerprints taken, please let your references know we've emailed... and things like that.

We start our required training next week and will finish at the end of February.

At some point (after training? during training???) we'll begin the "home study" process. That's another big scary unknown...

It's hard not knowing *exactly* what the next step is or if/when we'll ever get a child (or children!) placed with us. I've traded the "two week wait" for a 90-120 day processing time that (hopefully!) ends with us getting verified as a foster home so that we can then... WAIT! :dohh:


----------



## Fezzle

Mischief- that sounds intense! Sounds like you're doing great getting through the process though, and I hope your wait seems to go quickly!


----------



## Radkat

Fezzle - Yay for AF's arrival!

Katie P - Ha, yeah, unmedicated does sound crazy sometimes! We'll see how everything goes! 

Driving - Thanks for the pic of little Patrick. Nothing cuter than a sleeping baby.

Wish - I'm definitely hoping for a quick labor of course! DD was 11 hours and I was induced, so I'm hoping at least quicker than that! Sending your shrinking vibes. :haha: Hope you can get back to your training soon. Very excited about your Poland trip. What are you doing? All for fun? 

Sis - You have to do the fasting one? I'm the same way about snacks and it does suck. Is there anyway someone else can do school drop offs so you can get the first appointment? I get nauseous and light headed if I try to do too much in the morning before eating (before pregnancy too). Sending you some shrinking vibes too.

Mischief - I think it's great that you're doing the foster/adopt route. I used to work with foster children and some of the parents did adopt them. I know they had to go through a lot to just foster. Don't worry about the home study. They'll just check for general safety, make sure you don't have rat poison out, etc. If you have to correct anything, they can do a quick check to make sure it's in order. I'm sure you'll be fine. Good luck and let us know how it's going!


----------



## Sis4Us

DH always has meeting so I have to drop of my LO his school doesn't start until 8:50 :nope:
I made my appointment for 9:15 but I tried this am to take my meds and wait to eat and got sick around 10 :nope:

Plus she wants me to do a 2hr so it will be lunch time b4 I can eat :( 

Mischief glad u r moving forward and proud of u for Fostering!! We would like to adopt but fostering would be to hard on All of us I think !! 
Hope u get a great LO fast!!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Mischief-Good to hear from you. Glad that your adoption/foster agency is working quickly. It seems to me that they are usually dragging their feet, so I'm glad you're already in the processing queue. Best of luck to you with everything and please check in periodically. 

Radkat-20 days to go. I can't wait!! My sister has had all four of her kids naturally (one in the waiting room), and she says that the medicine slows everything down, which causes long labors, so hopefully you can get in and get out quickly unmedicated. I never asked her about the pain, but she seemed to recover quickly each time, so go for it! And she likes having kids, apparently, so maybe it's not that bad.

Sis-Hmm..getting sick, temperature jump today...what is a girl to think? fxfx

AFM-FFoe says that AF should be here today, however, because of my crazy long IVF cycles, I think it's just confused. I'm waiting patiently for her to arrive for her two day visit. :shrug: And if she doesn't show, great! HA!!HA!! I went to the theater last night to see Annie and it was a good show. There were tons of little girls there, buying their Sandy dolls and Annie dolls. Of course, the whole adoption/orphanage thing got me to thinking about adopting again, but I'm not quite ready to move forward with that. :wacko:


----------



## Sis4Us

I survived the Gluclose test but now I have a major Migraine :nope:

Oh and of course I took a test today Terri BFN!! :shrug:


----------



## kfs1

Mischief - good to hear from you! I'm so happy for you and your DH. I hope the foster/adoption process goes quickly for you.

Sis - congrats on passing the test.

Terri - have you thought about your next steps yet or are you still laying low?


----------



## Future Mom

Hi ladies!!!! I hope everyone is feeling well today with all the assorted tests and :witch: and new babies and of course people waiting to give BIRTH!!!

GL on adoption Mischief!!!! :thumbup: We are considering adopting our second since I'll be turning 40 this year. But we'll see what the doctors say after this one is born - if I get the green light to try again pretty quickly we may do that. Keep us filled in on how it goes for you - sounds like you sure did a lot of work for the application! I wonder if it's like that in Canada.

AFM - my friends at work had a baby shower for me yesterday (my last day is on Friday). I'm starting to realize that I have NO IDEA :shrug: about all the STUFF that babies need (they gave us a bunch of bath and diaper stuff as well as some really cute outfits). Oh well - that's what I can be doing on my two months off before baby comes - extensive research! :haha:


----------



## Blueshoney

Hi everyone, 

I love all the new baby pictures! 
KFS-YAY on reaching the 2nd trimester! 
Mischief-Congrats on starting the foster/adoption process. We've discussed it but DH doesn't feel he can do it. Maybe he will change his mind if we fail at IVF. 
Terri-Congrats on your Masters!!!! 
Wish and Sis-Wow I can't believe you both have large cysts. I hope they resolve themselves soon and without the need for surgery! 

AFM-nothing new to report as we were waiting for our IVF appointment. It is tomorrow at 2:30. I'm getting really emotional about it even though I thought I came to terms with going. It could be that I am just don't know what to expect.


----------



## Sis4Us

Oh I survived the test not sure if I passed hopefully I will know today some time !!! 

Going to my LOs school for his western dance :) love seeing him in his rodeo gear !! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Glad you survived the test. And sucky about the BFN. Why?? why?? hee hee.

Blues-We'll walk you through any questions you have. Don't worry. It'll be fine. Just make sure you ask the doctor about any questions you have, and don't be afraid to ask him/her to repeat anything you don't understand. You're paying them to listen to you, even if it's only for 1/2 hour or an hour. You wouldn't just throw your money out of the window, so it's important you're ok with everything they say/suggest. It'll be fine.

Futuremom-Yes, two months of research. I wish I had two months off right about now.

AFM-Ok...I have a slight update. My last cycle started on January 01/02. Today is January 29, and I am not on one ounce of medicine or vitamins (well, prenatals if I think about it) or anything. I am not sure where AF is. I haven't temped this time, and hubs and I only had a party three times in the middle of this MONTH because I was mad at him half the month and out of town the other half :haha: So...I'm wondering if it's time for me to go through the change OR...could it be something else?! No, I haven't tested and I'm not planning on it until I can't stand it anymore. I'm usually a 27/28 day girl too, so my brain is starting to turn at a more rapid pace, although I'm trying to remain calm. 

So my real update is that I think we'll get through this cycle and then maybe go back to the fertility place starting with my March cycle. I want to use up all my remaining insurance $ since I still have some, and I need to call my prescription place to find out if I really have $10k worth of prescriptions a year versus a lifetime fertility max. If I have a fertility max for my prescriptions, we may be at the end of the road. My insurance changed this year, and I'm not as familiar with the rules now.


----------



## Sis4Us

HOH for u Terri!!! :)


----------



## kfs1

Terri - can't wait to hear what happens!!!!

Blues - let us know how your appt went.


----------



## Blueshoney

Post appointment update-The Dr didn't believe I needed to repeat the HSG because my medical history does not indicate that I had anything to cause a blockage. She performed an ultrasound to get a follicle count. (I didn't even realize I was getting it done until she said it!) She was SO happy with my follicle count that if we went with IVF she would expect to extract around 19 eggs. She was able to tell that I had ovulated from the right ovary. She was also very happy that I had been tracking because, she was able to confirm that I ovulated every month. She said that I had amazing fertility for someone my age. 

Sooooo, because of the morphology issue the odds of IUI are not very high but she said some people get pregnant through it even with the morphology issue. If I go straight to ivf, then once AF arrives, I start BCP. She would like me on it for 10 days, then start stimming. 

One thing that caused concern for DH, is if we do IVF she implants two embryos. He does not want twins at all. She stated that it helps our chances to implant 2, since for my age group it is only a 40% chance for a pregnancy. 

Emotionally, I was all over the place. First I wanted to cry because she was like your olddddddd. Then I was all happy because she said that I was very fertile for someone my age. Then I was unsure, because is this really selfish of me to go through all this. Is it selfish to put DH through all this? But I truly feel we would be wonderful parents.


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-That is awesome news!! See..nothing to worry about. What do you mean by selfish to go through this? What is selfish about wanting a baby. I would say that a majority of women want kids, so there is nothing selfish about that at all. And...if morphology is your only "problem" you are in WAY better shape than a lot of people. Ha, get it? shape/morphology. *snort* hee hee. I am really excited.

I had 3 embies put in (both times) and nothing took. At our age, the odds of having twins are slim, so they put more than one in with hopes that one will fertilize. But...you have to do what you are comfortable with. Say you do have 19 embies that make it..you have 19 chances to get a baby, so I say do one and see what happens. I am really, truly, so excited you took the step to go to the doctor. Only good things are in your future.

AFM-I was going to take a test today, but my husband spends an hour in our main bathroom, and he would not LEAVE so I didn't test. The later I wake up, the longer he stays in the bathroom primping. This morning, after standing next to him for a few minutes, I finally said 'I HAVE TO GO PEE. GET OUT!!' I have even asked him before 'when you wake up, don't you have to pee?' Thinking that he would get a clue and realize that when I wake up, that means get out of the bathroom. hee hee. Maybe this afternoon I can do it. Ffoe said I should have tested two days ago. That makes me feel a smidge positive, but still...I just don't know.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I'm holding on to that positive feeling for you, too, girl! Come on, come on, come on BFP!!! 

Blues - Ditto everything that Terri said. I'm not sure why you think it's selfish to want a child. Are you speaking of IVF specifically because of how invasive it is? I was back and forth in my head about the "taking nature out of it" aspect. But after thinking about it, I still felt like what is meant to be, will be, no matter what road you choose. And if you absolutely do not feel comfortable putting more than one embryo back in, then don't. Like Terri said, hopefully you'll have some in the freezer so you will be able to try one at a time.


----------



## Wish4another1

Good Friday Morning Ladies!! :hi:

*Terri *- so excited for you chica!!! My hubby takes forever to get ready in the morning too... Its Super Bowl weekend!!! YAY!! I look forward to hearing your food reviews!! 
FX you get a SUPER :bfp:


*Blues* - How exciting and hopeful your appointment was!! I am happy for you that your RE was so positive... and really just take one day at a time... and it is not selfish to want a child... not at all... You are going to do great!! Looking forward to the future for you!!:hugs:

*kfs *- Hi twinnie!! time is marching right along for you... YAY!!! :happydance: are you feeling any movement yet? I know its early but sometimes it happens...

*Sis* - any test results yet???

*futuremom* - 2 months off!! so jealous here... it will fly by I am sure and your little peanut will be here - :happydance:

*Mischief *- awesome to hear you are moving forward with the adoption process - I am sure it is scary at some points and exciting at others!! The path to parenting is different for everyone!! I am happy for you!:hugs:

Hi to all yous I missed...

AFM: Went to the doctor yesterday to check on my softball size friend... and it has reduced to a lemon size friend... so that is good... that bad part? 6 WEEKS of birth control... and then a recheck - in MARCH... and then he will schedule a lap... all I can think is another year gone... no babies in 2015 for me... :cry:
more good news - marathon training resumes monday...hoping I can at least lose weight if nothing else ...
Have a great super bowl weekend everyone!


----------



## Sis4Us

BFN still I think that cyst is holding AF agaIn as I have no cramping but I do want to face Punch everyone in my path :grr: 
My boobs are killing me too :shrug:

Blues glad everything went well!!

Wish glad the cyst is smaller!!!

Terri FX FX!!!!

Happy Fn Friday!!!! :rofl:


----------



## terripeachy

This morning I was thinking, what if I have a cyst too that is preventing AF? I don't want to think about it, but I do remember the doctor saying 'You have fibroids, right?' and I said 'Not that I know of.' I wish they would be more clear about everything. If I have an issue, lets get it taken care of. *sigh*

Wish-Glad you only have a lemon sized friend, and although you dont' want to take BCP, it's better than surgery, so I'm hoping the BCP shrinks it to the size of a snowflake. hee hee. I'm glad your training can begin again. I ran Sunday and that's been it for me. I hope to go back out again this weekend, most likely Saturday. They are saying it may snow again on Sunday, so I want to get my exercise in.

Sis-I hope your cyst is getting smaller too. The nerve of these invaders!


----------



## garfie

Ladies - I hope these cysts aren't causing you any pain - I can remember having one the size of a grapefruit and boy did it cause me pain (of course then I wasn't ttc so quickly had it removed) and then fell pregnant with my eldest :happydance:

Has anyone heard of b12 deficiency it seems that's what the last lot of blood test threw up! - I have to have injections for the next 3 weeks and then possibly injections for the rest of my life! Tbh the consequences far outweigh the injections even though they are injected into the muscle and sting like a mother [email protected]@@@@! I really don't want stomach cancer - so for now I guess we can say I'm not ttc although I am having fun as always practising and if it happens then surely it's meant to be?:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Garfie have u been tested for MTHFR I have B deficiency and that is my issue but u have to take Methylate B vitamins


----------



## nessaw

Omg terri test test test!! Fx xx


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri-OMG test test test! 
Sis-So sorry about the BFN *hugs* What exactly is mthfr? (Everytime I see it, I think the curse word M___F__ lol)
Wish-So happy the cyst has struck so much. I hope this will help you achieve a BFP soon. 

AFM-I'm going back and forth with trying IUI first or just diving into IVF. However, my insurance does not cover it so I will be paying out of pocket.


----------



## terripeachy

I took a cheap test and it was negative. Not sure why I actually had mini hopes. Now I'm a little nervous that I do have a cyst or something. I guess I'll just wait a few more days and see what happens. I actually had bad cramps as soon as I tested and I was getting irritated that I even tested, but those cramps are gone now. So frustrating. 

Blues-As someone who tried IUI twice, I would go all out with IVF. The odds are in your favor with having unexplained fertility. It's going to work!

Have a great weekend and Go 'Hawks!!


----------



## Blueshoney

terripeachy said:


> I took a cheap test and it was negative. Not sure why I actually had mini hopes. Now I'm a little nervous that I do have a cyst or something. I guess I'll just wait a few more days and see what happens. I actually had bad cramps as soon as I tested and I was getting irritated that I even tested, but those cramps are gone now. So frustrating.
> 
> Blues-As someone who tried IUI twice, I would go all out with IVF. The odds are in your favor with having unexplained fertility. It's going to work!
> 
> Have a great weekend and Go 'Hawks!!

Oh Terri I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs:

AF is due on the 6th So I really need to decide by like the 4th. I'm getting lost down the google rabbit hole trying to find statistics. :nope:


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry for the BFN Terri it Sux Big Hair BUtts :nope:

I think I see a shadow but it's probably my line eye and if it is it's so late so I'm not holding my breath :sick:


----------



## Blueshoney

So DH has told me he would like to try the IUI first. He also went down the Google rabbit hole. He wants to try three IUI but Id rather just do one IUI and then proceed to IVF. We may compromise at two IUIs then move onto IVF. I really want him to feel comfortable with the decision to move onto IVF so I guess IUI first it is!


----------



## battyatty

Hello everyone and happy new year!
Just popping by to see how everyone is doing, &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Atty!! I've missed you. What's up with you??

I think I'm in the same boat as Sis. No AF and nothing else menstrually going on. Booo. 

The house smells like bacon and pork because I've been cooking it all day in the crockpot. 1 hour until party time and 2.5 hours until kickoff!! I'm so excited to have a real party. It's been a long time since I've entertained more than 4-5 people. Hee hee. We're expecting 10.
Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## Wish4another1

battyatty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please come and give us an update about what is going on with you!!! I have missed your Irish flair!!! its so good to see you lady!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Terri - UGH i so hope its not a cyst and its a baby terri in there!!! how rude to get your hopes up after all you have been through!!! FX and HOH for you (always)!! :hugs:

Blues!! nothing wrong with starting with IUI - I would say don't push your DH for any more than he is ready for ... that way he won't get cold feet as you go along (I think that is really what happened to my DH - too much too fast - among other things :haha:)
Good luck Lady!!

Sis - what's going on lady - give us a status update!!! :hugs:

Garfie - those shots sound like no joke!! I am sorry you have to do all that but I sure do hope it give you your BFP!! I read your journal too and that psychic (or palm reader) she was uncanny!!! Good luck to you too!!

:hi: to everyone else I am missing!!

AFM: week 3 of BCP's another 5 weeks to go ... yay.... but the best news i have to share is - my hubby and I are buying a house on 20 acres... totally unexpected - didn't think we were even close - but things just happened and we put in an offer and the seller accepted!! it really is unbelievable!! personally I believe God is orchaestrating this whole thing... but of course now the stress as we gather all the finances and down payment - we are trying to sell our rental property too... AAAAAAARRGGGHHHH - but it does feel nice to be excited about something with my husband and not heartbroken over another neg test... so YAY:happydance::happydance:
smiley brigade for me
:hangwashing::hangwashing::shower::shower:
:iron::iron::dishes::dishes::mail::mail::laundry::laundry::plane::plane::boat::boat::boat::yipee:
:yipee::serenade::serenade::serenade:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::flasher::flasher:


----------



## Sis4Us

Still BFN here so IDK what's up!! :nope:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-you deserve the smiley brigade!! Awesome news and yes, it is exciting to look forward to other things. 

Sis-phooey. I'm right there with you. Another negative. It's definitely a cyst for me. I just know it. I'm going to make my calls and get my ducks in order before she flies in. I have to do Cd3 bloods and now that I'm ready I don't want to be postponed again. 
The Super Bowl party was fun aside from the outcome. We'll be eating party food for a week and I'm excited about that.


----------



## kfs1

Blues - I'm happy that you came to a decision. I think IUI first is a good compromise and if you DO have to move on to IVF, you'll be more than ready.

Atty - Why hello there! Hope things are well.

Sis/Terri - Ugh. I'm so sorry for the negatives ladies. I think your bodies are maybe just regulating themselves after all that you've been through. I hope it's not a cyst causing all of this and that your AFs will come soon.

Wish - Hoooray twinnie! Congratulations on the new house!!! 20 acres - wow! Sounds so amazing. Is it close to where you live now? Here are some smileys for you.
:happydance: :laugh2: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :loopy:

Nothing to report here. My stomach feels a LITTLE different but not really. I've had a little pooch since starting all of the hormones so ... And still no symptoms except for a few minor twinges here and there.


----------



## terripeachy

I got off my behind and made my follow-up appointment for Thursday afternoon, and I called the prescription insurance place. The lady THINKS I have 10k/year. Um..why are you the representative if you don't know the answer to this simple question? 'How much coverage do I have?' is not a trick question. Whatever..I'm in 'let's go' mode, so I'm going to do what I have to do to get this last cycle in before menopause strikes. :haha:

If AF doesn't arrive by Monday, I'm calling the nurse and hopefully I can go in Tuesday and get bloodwork/us. I'm hoping that all I need is some BCP and we can get started with that, it will shrink this cyst (or whatever is holding up AF), and then start stimming. That would be the perfect scenario, but first things first.


----------



## Future Mom

Congrats on the dream house/property, Wish!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: That's so great. And maybe that's why you haven't had your BFP positive yet - have to get settled in your nest first. :thumbup:

AFM - we moved into our dream house on Saturday. I'm trying very hard to not do tooooo much unpacking, organizing, etc. at a time. I did way too much on Sunday and then felt sore and sick and grumpy and tired. It's so hard though when you see all that needs to be done! :dohh: Oh well, it will get done.

Hope everyone else is doing well...did everyone have a huge snow storm on Monday or just us Canucks?


----------



## Radkat

Terri - Sorry for the BFN. That sucks. But hooray for being proactive, but wtf about AF? Hope you get the answers you want at the dr. And yes your insurance rep should know your coverage. What a pain.

Sis - Have you heard your results of your glucose test? 

FutureMom - Congrats on the house and on the baby shower. They are fun, but some people exaggerate the things you "need".

Blues - Your appt sounds like it went well. I think it's great that you and DH have decided how to move forward. 

Wish - I'm so happy for you and your house/land. 20 acres is amazing! You need to plant an enormous garden - that's what I would do if I had a bunch of land. Are you going to have animals or just enjoy the space? Is it wooded? Hunting on your own property? So many options! I'm glad the cyst is shrinking, sorry the bcps put you out of the running for a 2015 baby. That sucks. 

Garfie - I think a B12 deficiency could definitely throw things off. How great would it be if that's the ticket? GL.

Kfs - I'll bet you'll start to feel some movements in the next few weeks. I think I was maybe 17 weeks when I started to feel my first? For me, it was hard to distinguish from, erm, digestion, but then you can tell for sure. This time it felt more like taps. 

Hi Atty! What's up with you?

Enjoy the snow for those that are getting it! It's 75 degrees here. I know I'm in southern CA, but come on, give a pregnant lady a break. This is my last week of work. So excited for maternity leave. I have many plans. Seems like one of them should be encouraging this LO to make an entrance. At my 38 week appt yesterday, I was only 1 cm and 25% effaced. At this point with DD I was 2cm and 50%. I'll have more time and hopefully energy to do some walking next week. Oh and I have my acupuncture scheduled for 39+4 and 40 weeks. DH wants to induce by 41 weeks (actually before, but I've put him off to 41w), which I'm not on board for, but he gets freaked out by everything he reads, and pulls the "it's my baby too" card.:wacko:


----------



## terripeachy

Radkat-Yeah, it's crazy that I have a cyst..I've never had AF stopped before, so it seems so bizarre that she isn't showing up. And you know..the worst part of all of this is that a normal person would probably be really excited and thinking they're pregnant and all that jazz, but my immediate first thought was 'hmmm..I must have a cyst. There is NO WAY I could be pregnant. That's just impossible.' I'm jaded, JADED I TELL YA!!! hee hee. Sad, but true. I hope you don't have to be induced and your little bundle comes out in the next week or so.

So did you finish moving? I can't remember, but I know you wanted to be closer to your family. Well, if we don't hear from you in the next week (because of all your many plans), I wish you a speedy delivery! Come back and let us know how everything went. <3


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry haven't updated u All it's been a bit of a crazy Rollercoaster over here!!!

My glucose came back Normal but my platelets are still high :shrug: either it's cuz my iron is still low or cuz my E was high last draw :shrug:
Still no AF and I ran outta test but my temp dropped so I'm assuming she will show :shrug:

So good to hear from u Atty!! :hi:

Terri hope its not a cyst did u start any new vitamins or anything??


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-hmmm. What does it mean that your platelets are high? Can you do something about it?

Nope. I haven't done squat. It's a mystery until next Tuesday.


----------



## kfs1

Radkat - Wow. You're almost there! It must feel great to almost be on maternity leave. Keep us updated.

Sis - Ditto what Terri said. What does it mean that your platelets are high?


----------



## Sis4Us

From what I've read it could be cuz I'm anemic still since they didn't check my iron IDK for sure!!
It could also mean the BIG C or could be due to high levels of Estrogen!! :shrug:

I have implants and one of then has gone flat since the MC kinda afraid It ruptured or something when it rains it pours :nope:


----------



## Blueshoney

So we let the clinic know we chose IUI and they requested that I get bloodwork again. WTF? If i had chosen to do IVF, I wouldn't need the bloodwork again. So this month will be a wash. 

They requested that DH get the Ashkenaz panel done because he is Jewish. They would also like me to get it done. I'm not going to unless he tests positive for Tay-Sachs because I'm Hispanic and not a likely carrier.


----------



## terripeachy

Blues--I love your passion. HA!!HA!! I think that if you had chosen to do IVF, you'd go on BCPs, but they would definitely start checking your bloods more regularly. I'm not sure why they need you to start all over with bloodwork again for IUI, but you'll just have to do it. What's one blood draw to get your baby? It's not much.

I agree with your thoughts on not getting the panel done unless you have to, but did they say anything about a full genetic testing workup? Hubs and I both had to do that, and it covers like 30 things (or more). I can't remember now exactly all that was tested, but we did that even before we started doing IUIs. Every clinic is different. I'm so eager for you to get started for real though. One more BFP coming right up! We've been on BFP hiatus for a while, so someone has to be next.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I think the :witch: has finally landed been having spotting and horrible cramps and clots!! Since no AF in months I'm sure it will be a BAD one but I'm glad to move on !! 

Happy almost Friday!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I'm happy you get to move on, but it has to be so frustrating waiting so long for something to happen either way. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

I was able to get my bloodwork and ultrasound done today. Yay! The doctor couldn't see anything that would be affecting my period on the ultrasound, but he clicked around VERY quickly. He said the bloodwork would tell the true story. He said that I may have ovulated late, and I should start bleeding any day now. My fibroid is not anywhere that would be affecting getting pregnant or preventing AF.

The good news (?) is that he said that for a person of advanced age, I am a great responder, and there is really nothing preventing me from getting pregnant. If I want to do PGS testing, I could, but the cost is the same for one embryo as eight embryos and sometimes people do fresh cycle after fresh cycle until they get 8 and then have them tested. It costs $4,000. I'm not sure if I want to do that because I'm running out of insurance money and say I did one fresh cycle without PGS, didn't get pregnant, I would have to pay for the transfer, medicine, bloodwork/ultrasounds, etc.. out of pocket. He also reminded me of the guarantee. They will guarantee with donor eggs until I'm 50 (seriously?!), and then I get my money back. And..I did ask about the live birth versus getting pregnant and he said it is for a live birth. I didn't ask again how much it cost, but I'm really not interested in doing that. Now the only thing I have to decide is if I want genetic testing. I'm just not sure. I guess I'd rather go through the TWW unknowing versus having 8 (or whatever) embryos tested and all of them coming back abnormal. It's a tough decision. So...I guess I just wait to see what the bloodwork says tomorrow, and get ready for another IVF cycle. He did say that I have to decide whether to do genetic testing the day I go in for my day three bloods. 

So I'm pretty much I'm in the same place I was this morning. *sigh* Time to get a massage and my eyebrows plucked. Later gators.


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis-OMG I can't even imagine how bad this AF will be, BUT now you can get going on TTC again! 
Terri-Hmm I wonder what is causing AF not to come? When do you get the bloodwork results back? But YEAH on being a great responder! Interesting that your clinic guarantees pregnancy using donor eggs through age 50. Is that something you would be open to? 

AFM-No the Dr didn't mention any other genetic screening for us except the Ashkanazi panel. I wonder if the full genetic panel is requested depending on medical history. So AF is due tomorrow, so I scheduled my bloodwork for Saturday. Hopefully all is well still!


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-I can't remember but I think it costs between $30-50K for the guarantee. They also offer the guarantee for women who don't have insurance paying for all this stuff. That is a lot of money and we don't have it. Well, I could take it out against my house, but I'm not willing to do that right now.

The nurse is supposed to call me back today with my bloodwork results. They gave me a prescription for provera in order to force AF, but I hope I don't have to take that. For your bloodwork, don't you need Day 3 bloods? 

I want to call the insurance lady and see if I have enough $ leftover for a fresh and a frozen cycle. I'm thinking that if I have enough for both cycles, I will probably do the genetic testing. If I only have enough for one fresh, one fresh it is, and the frozen embies will have to stay frozen until I hit the lottery or someone wills me $ to pay out of pocket for bloodwork/ultrasounds.


----------



## Sis4Us

We don't have Fertility Coverage so I know what u mean about paying out of pocket that is the only reason we haven't done IVF I would love to do it w PGD and get my twin girls but 13-16K is a lot of money !!! Testing and bloods are covered that's it !! :nope:

Might go get my CD3 bloods in the AM waiting in a call from the new nurse :nope: I miss my old nurse she was on top of stuff this new one not so much!! :shrug:


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - I hate when nurses change too - I hope you can get in and get your bloods and I hope that the :witch: is taking it easy on you!! :hugs:

Terri - ugh so many decisions!!! I also hate the way insurance determines our life sometimes - but that's the way it has to be!! Thank goodness they have covered stuff so far! I hope you have enough for a fresh and FET (hopefully you don't need both) I wish they could give you more of an explanation as to why these beans arent sticking!!! it doesn't seem they say much... unexplained is unexplained I guess... I just have a hard time accepting that answer...
either way! I hope this is what it takes for your sticky bean!!! I always HOH and keep my FX for you friend!! :hugs2:

Blues - my dr quoted me about $15000 without any kinda of PGS testing... and my insurance covers ZILCH... so there just is no way we can afford that... I hope you don't need all that and the IUI does the trick!! :thumbup:

:hi: to everyone else...

AFM - nothing TTC to report (still have 2 more packs of BCP to take)... and that's probably going to be my story... I have to accept it and I will. It is nice to have our new house and acreage to look forward too - my husband and I are having some really nice conversations right now - not tearfilled or sad... we are scheduled to go back to the new house on the 21st to meet the seller and take some pics...so I have a different TWW... we are taking our parents,etc with us... 
I leave for Poland on Sunday and I am looking forward to my Europe trip - will probably be the last one funded by the Army for me since I can retire in 2 1/2 years... 
Have a great weekend everyone!! :flower:


----------



## kfs1

Sis - I hear ya about nurses. I've been waiting for test results for almost 3 weeks now. I called last week and they weren't in yet and they STILL haven't called and they said they would.

Terri - Holy crap - $30-$50K??? That's absolutely insane. Who the heck could afford that?

Wish - That's so amazing about the house and your trip! Can't wait to hear more about both.


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri-I was scheduling Day 2 bloods because my AF was due today, and the lab and hte clinic are both closed on Sunday, so they told me to get them done on Day 2. Fingers crossed you have enough insurance for a fresh and frozen cycle. 

Sis-I hope you hear from the nurse soon! Have you gotten your Antral Follicles counted? I read a study where that is a better indicator of live birth than both FSH and AMH. If it is over 12 then higher probability of a live birth. 

Wish-Congratulations on the house! Please posts pics! 20 acres sounds amazing. in SoCal that would be a multimillion dollar house!!! A large plot here is like 5,000 sq feet! 

AFM-AF is still not here. Both DH and I are working from home today. He joked maybe you're pregnant. So of course I starting obsessing about it because I didn't have any symptoms that usually indicated that AF was coming. So I tested and OMFG it is positive! I'm am cautiously excited as it was faint but I only held my pee for like 2 hours.


----------



## terripeachy

Blues!!! I'm not cautiously excited, I'm really excited. Calm nerves means you're not stressed or worried and that can help with getting pregnant!! I am getting super excited. Test again in two days and compare the lines. This will be so great. :wohoo: that's how I feel about your test!! Yeah!!

I got a call from the nurse and she said that I have ovulated and my progesterone is ten, so AF should be on its way shortly. I'm happy that My body is still working and that I won't have to take a pill to force AF here. Now I just wonder how long ago I ovulated. I'm probably out without a chance because hubs and I bd'ed earlier in my cycle not expecting a late ovulation. I think we did bd after those early times, but obviously I have no data to show how close or far away we were from ovulation. Whatever. 

I also found out that I don't have to pay for pgs until there are actual embryos to freeze, so if I had to transfer a 3 day embryo, no payment for testing would be expected. I was pleased to hear that I only pay when embryos are ready. I'll talk to hubs :wacko: but I'm feeling better about just going for it. If they all come back abnormal at least I know there is an issue. Crazy how things work out. I didn't call the insurance lady because I actually worked hard at work today! :haha: that's the latest.


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri thats great! I also thought they tested on all fertilized eggs and didn't wait for embryo stage. 

Ok im officially crazy. I just bought three different tests to test over the weekend.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Okay, I suck at responding but am reading along pretty well. But um Blues????


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh sorry I just saw you announced you got a positive test!! I just saw your ticker but must have missed a few posts. Aghhhhhh! So happy for you!!! And Terri had just said that it was about time for another BFP. Love seeing the Oldies but Goodies group keep racking up the Bfps and I still feel like there are more coming this year. YAYS!


----------



## nessaw

Congrats blues.x


----------



## Future Mom

Congrats Blues!!!!! All the best for a happy and healthy pregnancy and baby!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin:
:headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy: (maybe all those smilies will help you get EXCITED girl!!!! I hope your other tests are all positive too :thumbup:)


----------



## Blueshoney

Ok so I took 3 more tests this morning when I woke up. A CVS early result digital, A CVS early response test, and an internet cheapie. The CVS digital clearly says "Yes+", there is a plus in the CVS early response test, and the internet cheapie is darker than yesterday, (but still kinda faint :() 

But for now I am happy because today I am pregnant, which means I can get pregnant even if it does not stick. I'm getting super excited now after the digital.


----------



## Wish4another1

Congrats blues!!! You know te deal we must have line porn!!!! Don't make us wait!!!!!!
 :) :) :)!!!


----------



## Radkat

Yay Blues! I love the poppyseed ticker in effect! Big congrats!


----------



## kfs1

Congratulations Blues!!!


----------



## Blueshoney

Ok here is the test I took today: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/gallery/459275f501c4e63a411a11a9e2e9e3be/image_34239.jpg?
and the test I took yesterday
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/gallery/e1b6dc519bae5a78bb7aa769b83187b0/image_34240.jpg?

and here is the second test I took yesterday to confirm:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/gallery/135d0972cf29329e887d06ec67a1e034/image_34241.jpg?


----------



## terripeachy

:haha: Your post made me laugh! That's what my line porn looks like.


----------



## Future Mom

Awww Blues:haha:....why is it so hard to upload images on here? Thats okay, we dont need the images cuz we know that youre PREGGERS!!!! :thumbup: Are you going to your doctor this week for HCG blood testing?

AFM  Im here alone in our new house. :cry: OH went to Vancouver Island for a family reunion/skiing. I thought Im a bit too far along to fly at this point. I had a little cry the night before he left but Im fine now. And its only for one week and Im going to my moms for part of that. And theres LOTS of unpacking and organizing to do here still. Its actually kinda nice to be able to do some of that without OH...some of his more questionable things have just been able to...disappear... :haha:(mismatched, stained, ripped sheets; every takeout container he ever brought home...)

Hows everyone doing? Were expecting yet more snow this weekend, but nothing yet. :shrug:


----------



## Katie Potatie

LOL Terri!

Terri I forgot to say I'm so glad you are giving IVF another go and getting back into the game. Wonderful you have such great insurance coverage. You are one of te only people I've seen on here who has that kind of coverage. You definitely had to give it another shot! Let us know what u decide on the testing. That's a pickle for sure!


----------



## Sis4Us

Ya Blues :yipee: I don't check in for a few days and we get a BFP! :dance:

AFM no call from the nurse but I don't think I got AF TMI I have had really dark brown black spotting mixed w EWCM!! :shrug: 
I think it's the cyst breaking down or something strange but clearly not AF!!


----------



## Blueshoney

Hmm I don't know what happened. The pics showed yesterday. I edited them and they are showing right now, so hopefully they won't go away. 

Sis-I tend to get EWCM mixed it with the blood when my AF starts. I don't know why as I didn't have cysts but it was quite common for me to get EWCM, especially when it was dark brown instead of red blood.

Futuremom-I am going to try to get an appointment with my obgyn but not sure. I also have to call the fertility clinic to let them know about the BFP because they wanted me to go in for another ultrasound to verify my antral follicle count. I can't believe your baby is almost here! I'm sorry he went away but at least you get to get rid of his ugly stuff!


----------



## felcity 45

Congratulations Blues :happydance:

Terri pleased your going to try again..you will have that baby!!

I really need to sit and read all your posts rather than have a quick look sorry Guys.

Anyway my tablets are kicking in and I have to say I feel so much better. 27 day cycle no heavy bleeding and my hair seems to have stopped falling out :haha: So wish someone had have spotted what was wrong earlier!!

On a really good note my Daughter has given me a beautiful Grandson 9lb 4oz Humphrey James Stuart he is just wonderful. She allowed me the privilege again of watching my grandchild come into the world. 
She really is amazing, another home birth and 3 hour labour with no pain relief...lucky girl lol x


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow Congrats on the Granbaby !!! :)

AFM I think I'm gearing up to O Again WTH I'm so lost idk know what up or down anymore!! :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Felcity-Congrats on your beautiful grandson! Did your daughter get to do the waterbirth like she wanted? I hope so. Three hours is nothing! Good for her.

Sis-Yeah, talk about confusing...maybe the nurse will call you today.

Futuremom-Enjoy your quiet time because you I have a feeling it will be a long time until you get to sit by yourself again. Hope your DH is having a fun time on Vancouver Island. Sorry you have to unpack but I love that his things are mysteriously disappearing. hee hee.

AFM-Playing phone tag with the financial/insurance lady at the FS. Work gets in the way of private phone calls. Grr..


----------



## felcity 45

She didn't Terri but she got the home birth rather than having to go to hospital and be induced so she was happy :thumbup:

She has said the water birth was better!! for any of you ladies that are considering it.


----------



## terripeachy

GUESS WHAT GIRLS?!!!
Because my company picked a new insurance plan, my $25k Lifetime fertility coverage starts all over again!! Can you believe that? I am so pumped right now, and I am SUPER ready to get started. I'll still have to pay for the PGS, but that is perfectly fine. I'm so happy!! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Terri :yipee:


----------



## kfs1

Terri - yaaaaaaaaay. That's so amazing! This is going to be your year. :)

Felicity - congratulations!!


----------



## moni77

Yay blues! The clinic couldn't convert your day 2 labs appointment into a beta?

Don't worry about the faint cheapies...mine were all faint. As long as they are getting darker!


----------



## Future Mom

Okay, everyone else stole my line already but I'm just gonna do it anyways...

YAY TERRI!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

And a lil footnote from today's ultrasound...placenta is now 7.5 cm away from cervix, which is 100% terrific! AND the tech dated my pregnancy as 35w4d, not 32w. :shrug: So either I'm further along than I thought or I'm having a GIANT baby! :haha: She asked me if we have large men in my family, and I said yep! All well over 6 feet! :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay FutureMom so glad the placenta moved !!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Awesome news Futuremom!! Hope you're ready. Baby will be here shortly. I'm so excited for you. How is the unpacking coming along? Do you have a place for baby?


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri- Yay!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Felicity-Congrats on the new baby! 

AFM-Called my regular OBGYN and they won't see me until March 9th when I am 8 weeks. It will be such a lonnnnnng wait. The fertility clinic was all congrats! bye! But I am going to beg them to let me take a beta test. Please someone let me know my numbers please!


----------



## garfie

Terri - that's great news - so what does that mean in the way of treatment?:flower:

Blues - A belated congrats - surely they will let you do a beta:hugs:

Just popping in to say hi - I'm very tired at the mo and what with moving and the usual problems I have with my eldest (although it's the youngest who is flexing his pecs:haha:) I just don't know where the days are going - even tww are flying :wacko:

AFM - Not sure what is happening maybe I am running low because of the vitamin defficiency? maybe I haven't even ovulated this cycle again:shrug:or maybe I just have a shy BFP :haha::haha::haha: (negative so far!)

Ah well gonna try and catch up on some more threads I've neglected before I feel :sleep::sleep::sleep:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-March 9 isn't that far away in the grand scheme of things, but I think you can also go to a minute clinic or patient first and get a blood test. You may have to pay out of pocket, but I'm not really sure. Still so, so happy.

garfie-It doesn't mean anything except I get to do a few more IVFs. hee hee. I thought I was down to my last chance because my insurance money from last year (which was a lifetime limit) was almost out. I called to find out how much I had left, and she told me it reset. Good hearing from you, sweetie.


----------



## Sis4Us

I need better insurance that's all I'm saying maybe I should call and ask about adding Fertility !! :shrug:


----------



## Future Mom

terripeachy said:


> Awesome news Futuremom!! Hope you're ready. Baby will be here shortly. I'm so excited for you. How is the unpacking coming along? Do you have a place for baby?


If by having "a place for baby" you mean a cardboard box to sleep in, then YES!!! We have LOTS of those. :haha: Ya, we're still unpacking. Plus we have to get the other house ready for the new tenants. And somewhere in there I need to facebook all my friends who've already finished having babies and figure out who has baby furniture and stuff for us and then go buy the rest! At least OH is actually starting to realize that we need to get this stuff done, and quickly! :rofl: He sounded a bit freaked out last night on the phone (he's still away until Friday) when I told him our due date is now anytime from March 12-Apr. 3. :haha:

Blues - I don't know where you are, but I'm in Canada and my family doctor did the beta testing. I didn't even see my obgyn until 2nd trimester. :shrug: Maybe it works like that for you too?


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I think Im about to O!! Called the FS to figure out what I'm suppose to do and she wants to see me Tomorrow!! Kinda late for this cycle WTH!! :shrug:


----------



## Blueshoney

I just had some light colored blood when I went to the bathroom. I don't think that this pregnancy is gonna stick now.:cry:


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-Don't say that..you're just thinking that it's not viable because other people have the same type of spotting, BUT..there are MANY who have spotting throughout their pregnancies and everything is fine, so stop being negative and crying. It'll be ok..if you have to keep testing to reassure yourself, do so, but remain positive! This bean is GOING to stick. :hugs:

Sis-Yeah..what's the nurse supposed to do for you now? seems a little late, but better to go see her and let her know about all this craziness going on than to keep thinking about it without a professional outlet.


----------



## Radkat

Blues - I know it's so hard to stay positive but a little spotting isn't abnormal. I would call to ask about a hcg test to ease your mind. 

Terri - So happy that your insurance reset! How great! Glad you're back on the IVF train.

Sis - glad your FS is going to see you so quickly.

Garfie - Isn't your deficiency B12? That can lead to mental and physical stress, so the tiredness could be from that.

Felicity- Congrats on the grandbaby.

Hi to all of those I'm missing.

I'm on maternity leave. Yay! Prenatal yoga, walks, got a pedicure today. Trying to stay busy so I don't just sit here and wonder when Penguin is going to come. I'm really hoping he makes his appearance between this Friday and next Saturday since my parents will be here to watch DD. One of life's few mysteries.


----------



## Blueshoney

And now its dark red. :cry: :cry:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh my goodness so much going on here in a short time!

Blues, Believe me I completely understand your worry. Remember I had consistent spotting and episodes of bleeding all the way to my second trimester. This does not necessarily mean that the baby won't stick! But if I were you, I would look for a local lab in your area that does blood testing and pay for a beta test. A walk in place. I went to a place called LabCorp. It is the only thing that set my mind at ease when you feel so helpless. However, you may want to call your doctor, as well and explain that you are starting to spot to see if they will get you in for a blood test. Hang in there, I know it's scary!

TERRI--okay every time I type your name into my phone it turns into all capital letters. So I'm always going to be screaming your name. Ha! What absolutely fantastic news about your insurance! See? The universe is telling you that you have to keep trying. Wonderful! 

Sis--i'm sorry you're having so much confusion over your cycle. So there is no way and no time to do anything the cycle?!

Rad--Baby watch is underway! Yahoo!!!

Future--Oh heavens, that is crazy that they moved your due date up so much! Did they tell you what the baby is measuring right now? If you have a lot of big guys in your family, this baby definitely could be a biggin too. :) and don't worry about all the stuff you need for the baby. Honestly, you need so few things during their newborn stage and everything else can wait until they get a little older. The baby industry makes new moms feel like you need to have absolutely everything that is out on the market, and it's simply not true! You can acquire more of the things that you need as the baby gets older and have a better understanding of exactly what you are in need of. They require so little when they're first born.

Felicity--Congrats on the new grand baby! I was going to say on the new "little" grand baby but 9 lbs?! Glad your DD had a quick delivery and without having to be induced. Enjoy loving on that baby!


----------



## Sis4Us

Blues hoping for U !!! :hugs:


----------



## Blueshoney

Im full on bleeding now with cramping. :cry::cry:


----------



## Sis4Us

So so Sorry Blues I know how U feel and it is a Horrible helpless feeling We r here for U!!
:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Oh, Blues. I'm so, so sorry. :hug:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Me too, Blues. I'm so sorry you have to experience this. I wish nobody had to go thru the sadness and disappointment of getting a BFP to have it end. I'm so sorry. I know how bad it sucks. <3


----------



## Future Mom

Blues :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Blues...Oh no! I'm really sorry as well. :hugs: I am so depressed.

Call the FS again and have them give you a blood test. Especially if it truly is a chemical/miscarriage and you want to get started with IUI next time around. they're going to have to monitor when your HCG is back to 0 or increasing (hopefully). I am not trying to be insensitive, but if you call, you at least know when to go forward with the next steps. You don't really want to take a month off when you're ready to forge ahead.


----------



## Radkat

So sorry, Blues. Big hugs.


----------



## felcity 45

Hugs to you blues :hugs: sorry your having to go through this x


----------



## nessaw

Blues sending you hugs.xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Well the FS didn't have much info just that my cyst has resolved itself and I'm going to O on my right side in 3 or 4 days I think she is crazy my temp went up this Am!!

She said I have a 16mm follie on my right ovary so it's days to O!! Ummm I've Od a 16mm follie and got PG so I'm not so sure on that!!

She also wants me to get the digital OPK cuz she swears I'm getting a false ++ on My OPKs ... We will see who's right in a few days I guess!! :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Your doctor can't know everything..you know your body better than she does, so hopefully you can catch that 16mm follicle. 

I got a 6 month old foster dog on Monday named Fun. He had a broken leg and now he has implants to keep it in the correct position. Here's his picture! He is getting used to our schedule and even slept in the bedroom on his pillow last night. He only has to be crated during the day now. yay!

Blues- :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







fun February 2015.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## moni77

Sorry blues....hugs.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Blues, still thinking of you.

Sis---I'm betting you know your body best and have Od. You going to get that digital monitor? 

TERRI--So with the insurance funds available again, you will do the embryo testing out of pocket? How much did they charge for that again? Looks like that decision was made for you when your insurance coverage reset. Telling you, the planets have aligned!

Hi to everyone else &#128075;


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh and Fun looks like a great dog! What a good boy sleeping on his pillow!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Are any of you watching "Little Women: LA"?


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-The PGS testing is about $4000. The other ladies on the IVF thread said theirs was about $3000, so I'm planning for 4, hoping for 3. hee hee. Yes, that is still out of pocket, but my insurance offered an HSA (pre-tax) this year, and we can use those funds for genetic testing. I put the maximum in for 2015, which is $6500, so at least I'm using pre-tax money for the testing. Now if only AF would get here. I'm going to wait a few more days, and then I guess I'll take the Provera to force her to come around. :dohh:


----------



## Driving280

Hi all! Sorry I have not written much lately, though i have been lurking while nursing :) 

First, Blues, *hugs* I am sorry!! It is so heartbreaking to get that happy BFP and then get the bleeding... I agree with Terri, get the hcg tested. We started trying again right after my cp.

Terri, I am so glad for your new insurance! This is your year!

Hi everyone else.

So just a few words about DS's birth... The day before I was supposed to go in for an induction, we had another measurement and he was almost 9 lbs. We had a long discussion with the OB and given my previous "pelvic floor issues" from giving vaginal birth to a 8 8 baby he said that he would be Ok if I tried a vaginal birth but would lean more towards recommending a c-sec. Yeah, "pelvic floor issues" is a nice way to put "I did not have bladder control for 6 months after birth" and other stuff that is tmi. There was also risk for other complications. So we went in for a scheduled c-sec, and so glad that we did, as DS was 9 lbs 4 oz. 

It was actually easier for me than the first birth. The dr. did all the work :) while I chatted with hubby, who provided commentary about what he was seeing behind the little curtain. Then, there was a loud cry and I got to see my lovely, strong and very pink son. I held him for a little while after they cleaned him up, and it was just so amazing. They brought him back to me about an hour later and he just latched onto my breast like a pro. DH said I was much more "with it" than after my first birth, and I was walking around in a day and walked out of the hospital with no problems on the third day. Recovery has also been much easier - at first the sutures hurt a little but within a few days I was basically pain free and now I am bouncing DS on my belly. So for me, the c-section was a great experience. 

DH and I started talking the other night about how it would be nice to have a little girl, too... I always thought I would have two children, but now I wonder. But, trying to get pregnant at 42, probably closer to 43... I don't know if I have another attempt at TTC in me.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Driving..I'm so glad everything turned out better than expected. Yay!!
I'm so happy for you and 9 lb 4 oz is quite large! Good thing you went for the c-section.


----------



## Sis4Us

Got the Monitor it said LOW this Am we r still going to BD thru the weekend and just go w it!! ;)

Going to get my Friday the 13th Tatt tomorrow I just can't figure out location :juggle:

Happy almost Friday the 13th :)


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis-Good luck on the BDing! 
Terri-You are stronger than me. I would keep every foster! This new foster is just so adorable.
Driving-Congrats on the baby!! I can't wait to see a pic!

AFM-the bleeding and cramping lasted only 15 minutes. The cramps were really mild. I then I had blood only when I wiped after going to the bathroom. That lasted through wednesday with no other cramping or pain at all. I called the OB and they didn't seem concerned at all! Of course I am still freaking out. They have me waiting and seeing if the bleeding continues. So I am in limbo right now. But I am really concerned because when the bleeding started I was dripping blood into the toilet. I spoke with my mom, and apparently the same happened to her when she was pregnant with me. My sister also had the same thing happen. I am trying to keep hope up.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Driving! Thank u for sharing your birth story...so glad u are happy with your csection experience! And that definitely sounds like it was the right decision. 9 lbs!!! Oofta! And glad to hear the bf is going along so well. I have to give it to you bf Mommas. I could never do it but I have much respect for those who put in the commitment to bf. The idea of a little human clamping down on my nipples makes me woozy, but those are my own tmi issues. Lol! So, good for you! I say there's no harm in giving TTC another go if and when u are ready....I mean I think if the idea is bobbing around in your heads, you may regret not trying especially as we aren't getting any younger. Don't want to look back and say "we should have tried." Congrats again!

TERRI--Back the HSA truck up! You were able to put $6500 into your fund??? Wha??? We were only able to put $2500 in for this year...that was our max. Damn! Lucky you, girl! I agree this is your YEAR!

Sis--How do u like the digital monitor? It's expensive isn't it? I never got one because I heard so many ladies on here talking about how expensive they are. So, since it is still reading low, does that mean that you have already ovulated? Is that what it indicates? Will they do any blood tests to confirm? Sorry lots of questions!

AFM--Baby is doing well. He is as sweet as can be. As much as I wanted a boy, I wasn't sure how I'd connect with a little boy since all I know is having a little girl, but boy oh boy, there really is something special about a mother-son bond. That's not to take away from my relationship with my daughter, because that's so special too, but this little man stole my heart in a way that's just different! Maybe it's that I wanted him for so long or maybe because we are so used to having to take care of the males in our life (and Lord knows they need it!), and with girls, we relate to them as little mini me's that we raise in our image...I dunno. I'm just saying I had no idea how precious having a boy would be! Ok enough rambling for now. &#128516;


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis--wait what Friday the 13th tatt?


----------



## Katie Potatie

Blues--gosh I must have posted at the same time as you because I didn't see it until now. That is wonderful news! And let me say that although I know u are still worried, this sounds very promising! Cramping, as scary as it is, can also be totally normal. I swear I cramped so bad during first tri that I had to resort to Tylenol and heating pads much of the time and your cramping wasn't even that bad! And I swear when I first saw bright red blood I thought it was over for sure, but nope. The doctor explained that the cramping was pushing out the blood that we found out was there due to a hematoma where the baby had implanted and the wound essentially had not closed up fully. It is amazing how much you can spot and bleed and cramp from such a tiny little bean implanting. My doctor said they are only concerned when you are soaking a pad every hour. But I still recommend getting betas done if you can to put your mind at ease that your levels are where they should be and increasing accordingly. I'm HOH for you!! Such promising news!


----------



## Sis4Us

All the shops around here do a Friday the 13th special Tatt for $13 w $7 Lucky tip so basically $20 for a predawn Tatt!! I have a friend that does them and he drew me a vintage key w 13 in the handle (they all have a 13 somewhere) Anyways getting some ink therapy it's been a long time and I need it!!
Also will be starting to finish my back piece for my Bday!! Sick of waiting to do it after Baby! 
Plus he said it would hurt less w the extra cushion I have right now not to wait until I loose it :haha:

Hopefully Murphy law will kick in and I will be PG!! ;)

I didn't get the monitor just borrowed one but I hate them they never work for me but my New FS swears my Cheapies are wrong !!
Hello temps don't lie :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Blues hoping and Praying for U!


----------



## Radkat

Wow, Blues. What a roller coaster. Definitely HOH for you.


----------



## kfs1

Driving - Thanks for sharing your birth story! It sounds like the c-section was a success. And that's so great that you're starting to feel back to your normal self. :) Congratulations again.

Katie - Awww. I love hearing about your little boy. I often think about having a boy and what it would be like. I only had a sister growing up so I don't have a lot of experience living with boys, aside from my husband of course. :) I've had a few dreams that I'm having a boys so you never know I guess.

Terri - I know it's not ideal to have to spend $4000 BUT that's so great that you have the pre-tax money to spend! I really feel like this is the way to go for you. I have SUCH a good feeling. I hope AF shows soon.

Sis - Oooh. Show us a pic of your new tattoo after it's done.

Blues - Man, what a roller coaster. I am HOH for you, girl. I can't believe your mom and sister had the same thing - how stressful! When are you going to see the doctor again?

Hope everyone has a great weekend. I was supposed to drive out to Long Island to visit a friend this weekend but the weather might ruin my plans. We shall see.


----------



## terripeachy

AF is here. :wohoo: Seriously?! Dancing? Oh yeah....https://youtu.be/9JZywr_K1Rw Time for a Friday dance party

I called the nurse, am ready to get back on BCP and get suppressed and get this thing started again.


----------



## moni77

Yay terri!! lets get this Pahty started!!

Blues - wow - FXed - really wish you could get betas! Are you taking HPTs - has the line continued to get darker faster?

Driving - glad things are working out!

Sis - I prob wont use my clearblue monitor again, and I have a bunch of test strips. Private message me your address, if you want me to send it to you.

AFM - in 24 hours I will be going from 20 degree weather to 80 degree weather for 3 days - headed to Cali for my baby shower! Its getting more and more real!


----------



## nessaw

Sis I never got on with opk tests. The monitor worked perfectly. X


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Sorry, I know it's been a while. I just feel so bad getting on here and not catching up with everyone and giving personal responses. Every time I do try, the computer heats up, crashes, and I loose everything! So frustrating. Can't post at all from the ipad, won't let me even log in for some reason. Sigh. But, I wanted to at least come by and let you know the genders of the twins!

We are having two BOYS! :wohoo::wohoo: :happydance::happydance:

Driving ~ Congrats on your birth! :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow congrats Mom :yipee:

Yay for AF Terri lets get this show on the road!!

AFM actually got a HIGH today wow maybe I get a temp rise before O I thought about that b4 cuz when I get PG we BD days after my rise :shrug:

Moni u r the best I will send u my info and can send u $$$ via PayPal!! Love all u girls always looking out for me :)


----------



## terripeachy

I had my baseline bloodwork and u/s this morning. 10 follicles on the left, and 12 on the right. Not bad...so I got the skinny on my fibroid. It's getting bigger (as in, now I can actually see it on the screen), but it is out of the way like my doctor said, so no reason to worry about it. And...there's only one. So...bloodwork results will come back tomorrow and I'll probably be back on BCP tomorrow as well. If it wasn't so windy I'd get the prescription filled now, but it can wait a few hours. I'm staying warm and inside. Even Fun hated going outside this morning. Brrrr...

PS. Radkat-Wishing you the best!! :hugs:


----------



## moni77

Congrats mom!

Yay for a good baseline Terri!


----------



## Radkat

Just a quick post to let you all know that Penguin was born this morning at 4:52am. Got to do everything like we wanted, natural birth. All's well here. More details later.


----------



## VJean

Congrats Radkat! Can't wait to see pics! Hope you both are doing great


----------



## Future Mom

Congrats Radkat!!!! Hope everything's going well :thumbup:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Congrats Radkat! Can't wait to see pics and hear about your birth story. So glad u had the experience you wanted!


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah Radkat!!! Excellent news. Congratulations!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Radkat !!!! Congrats!!! :yipee:


----------



## kfs1

Momof3 - Boys! Yay. Congratulations!!! :)

Terri - Happy that you're appt went well. How long will you be on BC for?

Congratulations Radkat!!! Can't wait for pics.

How was everyone's weekend? I found out some great news. My sister called me on Valentine's Day and told me that she's pregnant and due 4 days before me! She has 1 son who will be 9 in August so it was kind of a surprise but they're so excited. My nephew's wish every year on his birthday has been for a little brother. :) She's known since November but wanted to wait to make sure everything with me was OK and didn't want to steal my "spotlight" since I'm having my first. The funny thing is is that I HATE the spotlight :) but I do understand her holding off a bit because of all of the IVF stuff. But not this long!!! Anyway, I'm sooooooooo excited for another niece or nephew. I'm sure my mom's having a heart attack. She'll be coming up from SC when the babies are born and will be running around all over the place since we're delivering at different hospitals.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-That's awesome news and so considerate of your sister. Does she live near you? I'm really happy for you. Nieces and nephews are the best!!

I haven't heard back from the nurse yet about my schedule, but I'm sure I'll hear at some point today. Hopefully I won't have to stay on it for too long. fxfx. hee hee.

Momof3-Congratulations on the two boys. That is just what you wanted..see..all that time you were worried about moving to IUI/IVF and this was just the thing you needed. So happy it's all working out. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Great news KFS1 how exciting!!

AFM still HIGH on this blasted thing I really think it has no clue :shrug:


----------



## Wish4another1

:hi: ladies
so much good news here!

yay Radkat!! can't wait to see pics and hear your story!:happydance:

yay twinnie - how cool to be pg with your sister!!:happydance:

yay momof 3girls - you got just what you wanted - boys!! :happydance:

yay terri as you begin again- this is your cycle !!:happydance:


----------



## Blueshoney

radkat- congratulations! I can't wait to see pics of baby radkat! 
Terri - your follicle count is great! 
Kfs-you have an amazing and considerate sister. 
Afm- i began to bleed again on Friday and its over. I miscarried. :cry::cry:


----------



## Wish4another1

Blues - I am so sorry :( massive :hugs2: to you...


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Blues...so heartbreaking. It was such a great story. But...there will be another one in your very near future. I just know it. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Big big :hugs: Blues!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow a week from today I will be one Year shy of the BIG 40!! :nope:

Hoping so much I get the best present ever and w no help from the FS!! ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Did you get your Friday the 13th tattoo? Can we see it? I totally forgot it was Friday the 13th until someone mentioned it late in the day. And because we have one in February, we have another one in March.


----------



## nessaw

Blues sending you hugs. Am so sorry.x


----------



## nessaw

Congratulations radkat.x


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes we do and I will be getting another Tatt and a Friend will be getting married going to be a crazy day and I have to take pics :haha:

Sorry haven't been on photobucket in awhile lol

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/Mobile%20Uploads/th_IMG_20150214_092049_zps96uo6ogn.jpg

Dont worry It's on my upper calf so totally PG!! Getting a Victorain Lock to match next month ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Ooh...I like it! Is the lock going to be nearby? 

I started BCP last night..and have the day off work today because of the snow. It's not THAT bad outside, but we did have several inches and almost all schools are closed, so it's reasonable to have the day off...I mean, work from home. HA!!HA!! Enjoy your day, ladies.


----------



## felcity 45

So Sorry Blues :hugs:

Congratulations Radcat :happydance:

Love the Tat Sis, I have a couple but they have faded so much and just never got round to having them redone :wacko:


----------



## Sis4Us

Finally got a PEAK this Am I'm so confused as my temps are saying I Od a long time ago!! :shrug:

Happy FAT Tuesday Ladies!! :juggle:


----------



## Sis4Us

Started spotting this AM feels like AF WTF not sure what to do or think anymore!! :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Already?? Yeah, seems strange to me...


----------



## Sis4Us

U think especially since they said my peak was O day ummm that was yesterday can we say shortest cycle ever :nope:


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, Sis- my cycle has been really confusing this time too, and that's with taking Clomid. I don't know if the Clomid isn't working again or there's still some post-mc weirdness going on. I've been spotting too on and off for the past few days.


----------



## Sis4Us

It's way more than spotting now and has CM mixed w it and I have horrible cramps :nope:

Called the Dr all they said was call back tomorrow and let them know what's going on WTF!! :(


----------



## terripeachy

My nurse called today with two options for genetic testing. IviGen and Natera. 

She asked if we wanted to do the overnight one (I remember ERose mentioning that one, but I can't remember which option she chose) and still do a fresh transfer, or send it away and do a frozen transfer the next cycle. She mentioned that the overnight one is like 300-400 dollars more, and at this point, I might as well get the verdict as soon as possible, but I'm unsure right now. We'll discuss again on Friday. :shrug:

Also, I asked about putting in one or two embryos if we find out they are healthy, and she wasn't sure of the answer. I would assume that if the embryos are good, we don't have to put three back in, but who knows...hopefully she'll talk to the doctor and have an idea of what we would put back should all be well.

My schedule is also coming on Friday, but I think the plan would be to start stimming on March 3, maybe? She mentioned the 3rd and the 10th, but I was more concerned with the PGS than my stim dates. More to come..

Sis...I guess all you can do is call back in the morning and maybe they can see you for an ultrasound.


----------



## Sis4Us

Bleeding like a normal AF but w EWCM mixed in also the blood is super bright red u would think as long as I haven't had AF it would be really dark :shrug:

I will call in the Am only problem is my LO has been home w pink eye and now the opposite eye is Red :nope:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Did you end up calling the doctor? What did they say?

The nurse called me on Friday to discuss my genetic testing future, but I just let it go to voicemail. I didn't talk to my husband about it because he doesn't know/care, but now I'm wondering about the batch processing. The doctor told me that the price stays the same for 1 as for 8. So now I'm thinking that I should do a few fresh cycles to get the maximum number and then test them. Of course I want to do the overnight thing so that I can hopefully be prego sooner and get the answers right away, but say I send 2 off and they both come back as abnormal. Then I'm out $4k (if that's really the cost), and then I'll have to do another fresh cycle and another $4k for testing the next time. Making these types of decisions is so confusing/frustrating because none of it is in my control either way. So it's not like one way is better/worse/more cost effective, etc...


----------



## Driving280

Terri - The people I know who have done genetic testing have generally banked a bunch of embryos and then tested all of them. You might get enough the first time - like 6 that get to day 5 - I remember that you got really good response last time. My friend had like 8 tested and 4 or so were good, she is 41 and only put in 1 and has a lovely daughter now. She has plenty left for #2... I am so glad that your insurance is working.

All is good here. There might be a cross-country move in our future... more when it becomes clearer...


----------



## terripeachy

Driving-Thanks..I think that's the best option for now. So what if I have to wait a few more months. Not like anything else is going on. womp womp. hee hee.

Ooh a move? I hope you're excited about it if it's really happening. Glad you're doing ok otherwise. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Not liking this new Dr at ALL they never call w my results in time now I'm cd5 if it's AF and won't be able to do cd3 test or meds WTF!!! :nope:

Well I called ON my Bday for answers well they don't have any Estridol 55 P 2.9 it's not adding up I need to come in for a scan WTF!! Going Wed. Just afraid it may be to late I'm pretty sure I need P or something this is Cray Cray!! :nope:


----------



## Radkat

Sis - Sorry about the weird cycle and the dr being lax. Hope you can get your answers from the scan.

Terri - Your decision about testing is a tough one. I would be anxious to get going, but it would be nice to have several to test. Hmmmm, hopefully you get several to test off your first cycle. Good luck.

Hi to everyone else. I've been checking in but not doing well with keeping up with responses.

Here's some more details on Penguin's birth. On Valentines Day, my parents watched DD while DH and I went out to eat and to my favorite ice cream shop. That night around 11pm, I had my first non-BH contraction. They started out about 20 minutes apart, but starting getting closer together pretty quickly. I tried to sleep, but no such luck. DH came to bed at 1 and they were 10-12 minutes apart. Called my parents to come back over at a little after 2am, got to the hospital at 2:45. They were asking me a ton of questions that should have been answered on my pre-registration, so I'm pretty sure they lost it. What difference does it make if my parents have had cancer? I'm trying to have a baby here! I decided to not be THAT lady having a baby and kept it together and answered their questions with DH's help. I was 6cm when I got there. An hour later was 8 cm and my dr was there. I did all my breathing which really did help. DH was awesome talking me through everything, reminding me to bring slowly, etc. 10 cm an hour later, pushed for 10 minutes and he was out. The last bit was pretty intense. DH said he thought I was going to break the side rail of the bed, bc I was pulling on it during each contraction/push. He was born at 4:52am. Things since have been nuts, but we're getting used to being a family of 4. DD loves him with out trying to treat him like a doll, which we thought might happen. We are all doing pretty well! :)


----------



## terripeachy

I talked to my nurse last night and she said that the genetic testing at the overnight place is about $2100 and the other place is about $1700. I guess they scare you and say $3-4K,so that when you hear the real price you think you're getting a deal/sale. That's a good sales trick that companies play all the time, but I'm much more relieved to hear that it will be $1700. It's still covered with my HSA, so who cares, really, but I'll have more money for other things. The nurse thought that a batch would be good especially because if we have several different sample sets we will know that there is definitely something wrong. On the other hand, with several different batches we may get lucky. We have to do a blood test, and the lab will be able to tell whose side the abnormality is on. Again, not that it matters, but it's good info as far as I'm concerned. 

I'm still on BCP until about March 13, I think. I have to move up my regular girl appt., so the sooner I can get that moved, the sooner I can get off this BCP I think. C'mon cancellation!


----------



## kfs1

Sis - I hope your doctor gives you some answers soon!

Rad - Awww. Thanks for sharing your story. It sounds like you had a pretty smooth labor, aside from the end of course. :) But you handled it well. I love that your DD is treating the baby like a doll. I'm sure it will take some adjusting to get used to but you guys will be great. :)

Terri - Yuck. I hope you can get off of those BCPs soon. I hate 'em.

Where's everyone else been?? Anyone hangin' around?


----------



## Future Mom

Radkat - Thanks for telling your story. :thumbup: It's comforting to hear such a smooth and relatively fast one. Recently, everyone I know has felt the need to tell me stories of the most horrible births they know of, for some strange reason. NOT HELPFUL PEOPLE! 

AFM - I saw my new OBGYN in our new city. She was young and energetic, but...I was there for over TWO hours waiting...Next time I'm bringing a drink! She was very thorough in looking over all the ultrasounds and she says my due date is March 31st (not March 12th like the last dude!) which is good because we still have tons to do - setting up baby's room, unpacking the rest of the house (getting there) and our prenatal classes on the weekend of the 7th-8th. Overall feeling really great but anxious about being properly prepared!

How is everyone else? Terri, I'm glad you're prepping to try again. GL!!!


----------



## Fezzle

I've been lurking on and off. My cycle has been really wonky, especially until ovulation, which was late, and I'm still not sure when it happened since I got positive OPKs two days apart. I'm waiting for AF or to test on Saturday now.


----------



## felcity 45

oooh Terri looking forward to you getting started :happydance:

Radcat your delivery sounds lovely, so nice to hear good birth stories.

Fezzle..Good luck with your testing will be stalking lol 

Sis..sorry your not liking your new Dr, lets hope you get your BFP soon and won't need them!!

Hi Kfs, driving, futermom and everyone else :wave:


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok wasn't going to Update until I got my labs back but I'm going to a movie 

So during US a blod of fluid was found she couldn't confirm but is trying to see of it blood that didn't shed or possibly a BFP!! :shrug:
It's pretty big and I think since no test is showing ++ it's left over from the crazy AF or whatever
She says nothing looks like I just had AF WTH I bled like a stuck pig :nope:

Will update later!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Beta was negative E and P relate to beginning of my cycle like I thought !! :(


----------



## terripeachy

Such a rollercoaster. Did your test results come back from the extra testing that your doctor wanted you to do? Any insight from the results?

I heard from my nurse and she sent me the new IVF schedule. Retrieval is scheduled for the end of March. Yay! We have to have a teleconference with the genetic testing place as well as watch a video. I'll probably watch the video later on today. It's snowing again so I came in to work early so I don't have to worry about getting stuck in traffic or people speeding around me. I'm actually happy to get started again. Sooner or later this is bound to work. I'm just hoping it's sooner.


----------



## kfs1

Sis - ditto Terri's question. What ever happened with all of the testing that they were doing?


----------



## moni77

Sorry been a crazy month so more stalking then responding! Sis - I finally got that package out to you...I felt bad not getting it out sooner.

Radkat - love the story!!

Hi to all!! Things should start to slow down in march so I'll update more then!


----------



## Blueshoney

Radkat-it sounds as if you had the dream delivery! I hope the baby has been amazing as well. 
Terri- so happy that you are moving forward again. DH wants to do pgd testing if the iuis don't wOrk. Im sure ill opt for overnight bc I'm impatient lol.
sis-wow how confusing your cycle is! I hope that you get answers.

Afm-my sister and baby niece visited this past weekend. It was a great visit. DH adores my niece. I loved seeing them together. My cycle appears to be out of wack still. It does not appear that i will be ovulating until my next cycle.


----------



## Sis4Us

The only test they have done so far is Gluclose which came back Normal!! She has been waiting for CD3 to do those test over again FSH LH and AMH but since they didn't call me back until CD6 WTF!!

The nurse left a message that the Dr wants me to take BCP ... not happening!! I what heat the pill does to me much less it takes me forever to get PG after taking it!!
This new Dr isn't working out they take forever to call back and when they do they never call my cell like I've told them several times :nope:
Think we might just go back to the old Dr and do the Hscope I'm sick of waiting for someone to do something!! :grr:

Getting more INK therapy tomorrow oh and I got a HIGH this Am!! ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Good morning!!

Fezzle-Any big wedding updates?

Futuremom-You're getting down to the wire..labor classes this weekend and what's next?

Anyone else have anything of note going on? hee hee. We have our teleconference with the genetic counselor tonight. They are in the west coast, so the call is at 8pm our time. I don't really have any questions to ask. I'll just listen and say 'ok.' HA!!HA!!

Have a great day everyone. <3


----------



## kfs1

Hi all!

Terri - I hope you learn something useful tonight but if not, oh well - at least it's one step down, right?

Nothing new going on here. I've been so busy at work/home so it's been hard to keep up on BnB. I have my big 2nd tri scan on Wednesday so I'm looking forward to that. In other news, my sister and SILs have been planning my shower and I really wanted to include my sister in it because she's pregnant, too. I know it's her second baby but they're 9 years apart so I thought it would be nice to include her. She of course adamantly refused when I mentioned it but I think we're going to move ahead with it as a surprise to her. I mean - it's stupid. My family's going to be there so all we have to do is invite her DHs side of the family. What do you all think?


----------



## moni77

I think that is a great idea!


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. Quick update this end. We've decided to go for it this month. I think I'd regret it if I didn't try again. Am also spurred on by my cousin announcing her pg. So have started low dose of clomid days 2-6 and broken out the cbfm and keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Sis4Us

I think it's a Great idea KFS1!! Also u too Neesaw!! :)

AFM still HIGH on monitor got a U/S today and I have a 18mm follie on the right side will most likely get a peak in the AM we shall see!! FXFX


----------



## terripeachy

Nessaw-great news. Woohoo!! How is newleywed life so far?

Kfs1-I love the idea of a surprise for your sister and your shower will be a lot of fun. She was so considerate of your feelings I think it's the least you could do. How fun!!

Sis-c'mon peak!!


----------



## kfs1

Nessaw - Great news. We'll be rooting for you this month!

Sis - You, too! :)


----------



## Fezzle

Almost everything is sorted for the wedding now! Our date is 25 April, and the hotel and registrar are booked now, as well as the campervan for our honeymoon in Spain! I've got my dress and most of the accessories. I'm not sure what OH is wearing yet. The big tasks remaining now are to book a photographer and get our rings, but most of it's taken care of now!

I'm only CD4, taking Clomid again, so not much going on for me with TTC. People who are due around the time I would have been have been announcing their pregnancies in the last few weeks, so that's been hard. I just found out today one of our friends is pregnant and due a few weeks after I would have been, so I'm feeling a bit down today about not having that chance for us to pregnant and due around the same time.


----------



## Wish4another1

:hi: ladies

Fezzle - your wedding and honeymoon sound so AWESOME!! :happydance: and I am sorry about all the pregnancy announcements - :hugs::hugs: know that we are all cheering for you and your announcement is just around the corner!! 

Nessaw - I am so stinking excited about you guys going for it again!! :dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo:
I'll be here cheering and cheering for you!!

Sis - I sure hope you get your peak - your temps are flat lands again it seems... but that's ok - you have gotten your BFP before in that land!!! FX for you!!! 

Terri - one more week of pills!!! :happydance: and then time for a great egg plumping session and awesome retrieval!!! I got my cheer outfit on for you too!! :happydance: (no worries I won't share a picture of that :haha:)

kfs - I cannot believe how many weeks you are now!! How exciting and you're staying team yellow!! its hard but so worth it to have a surprise at the end!!! :hugs2: and yes surprise the sister!!!!!!!!!!!:flower:

Radkat - congrats on your smooth delivery (I just had michael jackson flash through my mind (ok smooth criminal) .... i digress... anyways - congrats on your sweet LO!!!

blues - im sorry you cycle is still wonky... I hope it gets back on track SOON!!! Hang in there...:hugs:

Moni - :hi: seriously your baby boy will be here before we know it!! :happydance:

:hi: Erose, Katie, momof3, and all you other lovely ladies...

AFM: my DH's best friend and his wife announced last night they are expecting - after 3 years and 2 early losses I am PUMPED for them... they didn't announce until they saw the heartbeat so I am just so happy for them - God is good!!!
We are closing on our new house on 15 April (take :gun: IRS)... and we are so pumped... we got to show the house to our parents and the kids last weekend and everyone says the house is a dream house... of course it is we feel like God set it all up just for us!!! 
Happy Tuesday ladies!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish so glad everything w the house is falling into place!!! :)

Fezzle yay for the wedding plans going smoothly sorry about feeling down I know it ALL to well :hugs:

AFM still a HIGH today man now I wish I would have ordered the trigger shot yesterday instead of assuming I would O today :gun:


----------



## nessaw

Fezzle that's so exciting. My husband didn't get his suit til 3 days before the wedding!
Well I'm 39 today. Cd 5-should start poas for cbfm tom. Have taken clomid cd2-6 (tom) 25mg. Just hoping. Thanks for your very kind wishes. I hope things work out. Weirdly I find my nails when they are strong and not splitting give me a good omen on a bfp. Fx


----------



## terripeachy

Happy Birthday, Nessaw!! My nails have been strong once, and that was after about 6 months of continuous use of my prenatals. They are all torn and weak now, but I'm about to start taking them every day very soon. Enjoy your day today.


----------



## Sis4Us

Happy Bday Neesaw!! :cake: Another Fish ;)

Well my boobs have been aching since this afternoon so I took another OPK it's+++ and I got a Peak finally!!! :)


----------



## Fezzle

neesaw- we're cycle buddies this time! And Clomid on the same days too!


----------



## nessaw

High on cbfm this morning cd 6. Last time on it with clomid it was low cd6. Mysterious! 
Yeah! For peak sis.
Fezzle let's keep everything crossed for cycle buddies. When do you ov on clomid? Mine is usually cd12ish.
Hi all. Thanks for the birthday wishes. I had a tough day at school but a lovely eve with the hubbie. Our new kitchen is finished-will try and get some pics up.


----------



## Sis4Us

Looks like I will be going back to my Old FS the new Dr price list is ridiculous I was only paying $300 per IUI w my old FS well the new FS wants $700 WTF!! I knew from the beginning they were not ALL there !!! :nope:
Sorry mischief if u like them the Dr is nice but they haven't really done Crap for me in the 3mos I've been there NOTHING!! :nope:

Anywho I got a temp jump so FX FX I get a BFP and they can ALL Suck It!! :)


----------



## Fezzle

neesaw- The first cycle I took Clomid, I got my peak OPK on CD15. Last cycle it wasn't until CD20, though last cycle just felt really 'off' all the way until I ovulated! Plus, I didn't get a positive OPK on the ics until two days after I got the peak on the digi, so it might have been even later than that.

I'm hoping it'll be around CD15 again. I feel like having a cycle like my first one (which ended in a BFP) is a good sign even if that doesn't mean anything!


----------



## moni77

Happy bday Ness!

Yay for peak sis! Did you get the package?


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I got it yesterday It must have been out there all nite since it was kinda damp :haha:

Thanks so much u ladies ALL take such great care of me !! I will start using it when AF shows if she shows ;)


----------



## kfs1

Wish - congratulations on the house!! It sounds so amazing. Can't wait to see pics.

Fezzle - congrats on the wedding plans!

Nessaw - Happy Birthday!!! Glad you can be cycle buddies with Fezzle.

Sis - so, are you going to try an IUI next cycle?


----------



## Sis4Us

With everything they want to charge me NO!! Either we will do a medicated cycle w TI or we will be getting the Hscope done from my old DR!! :shrug:

Going to the dentist today getti g the rest of my fillings done just incase I get that BFP :) 
Getting ALL my Ducks in a Row!! ;) ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I almost broke down into tears at the Dentist so I just left after my cleaning :nope:

The teeth I needed filled have huge cavities NOW and low and behold I have more cavities on the teeth that were fine when I saw the plan of 7,800 I just lost it!!
The dentist is baffeled on how fast my cavities are growing the only thing we can think is it's due to the MCs :(

When it rains it pours and floods I guess :rain:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Sis. :hugs: I'm so sorry all these rain clouds are overhead. Hopefully you can get a natural BFP and things will start to turn around. Hang in there, love.


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm hoping that's why I'm so emotional :cry: I think I'm just so stressed but it would be nice if it was due to Hormones ;)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies,
I've meant to post a bunch of times but always get interrupted. Actually I wrote out a huge post a week or so ago and lost it. I was so pissed I just said forget it and went to bed!! Anyway, try to catch up here as best I can.

Sis, good gravy, 7800 WITH dental insurance?? Usually dental insurance plans are pretty good how is that possible?? Ugh I'm sorry that would make me cry too and you are probably right about the mc. I've heard that before. I know during pregnancy the baby steals a bunch of your calcium and of course vomiting if u have that, does your teeth no favors. I sure hope u get that BFP and can lock down better dental insurance in the course of those 9 months. Hugs to u! 

TERRI--Excited you are back on the way to that BFP and IVF is starting up soon. You know we are all waiting for that successful outcome!

NEESAW--ok I guess my phone wants to scream at both you and TERRI for some reason. Anyway I was so happy to see you guys deciding to give it a try, too. Will be keeping an eye on you lady!

Fezzle--yes please do post pics of the kitchen when u get a chance. I love seeing people's homes. Maybe I'm a voyeour or something! Are u and NEESAW cycle buddies this time around? I can't go back to check on my phone. 

Ok I better post this and start another post so I don't lose what I just wrote!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Woops I just went back and read again..NEESAW had the kitchen done. Well Fezzle, you go renovate your kitchen and post pics, too! Lol. I see u guys are cycle probably buddies and now I remember Fezzle you said this cycle is reminiscent of your BFP cycle. My mc BFP and Cody's BFP cycle had similarities, too. Fx!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Wish--so where are u at in your cycle right now, or are u just taking time to focus on the new house? And what wonderful news about your friends expecting a baby! It's always kinda extra special when you hear news about a hard fought BFP. Great stuff! And do post pics of the new house! Voyeour over here remember?!

Kfs1--Off topic but was just thinking when all of us started posting on here, I'd always have to go back and look to see how to spell your profile name, but we've been here for so long it just comes naturally to type it out. Anywaysssss, I can't believe how you are almost halfway thru your pregnancy! My gut says you are having a boy but as I've said before, I'm usually the opposite so u are probably having a girl! And what a huge blessing to be going thru this with your sister! That is so amazing there's hardly words! Tell us the shower goes and I agree you include her as a surprise!


----------



## Future Mom

Hi Katie! Nice to hear from you but you didn't tell us how YOU are doing :haha: Anyways, I hope you're doing well :thumbup:

AFM - As of tomorrow I will be officially full term (37 weeks). :happydance::happydance::happydance: My fruit ticker is slightly off since my due date was changed to March 31st. We've made brilliant progress in gathering "stuff" that will be needed. Just need to get some nursing bras and a changing pad for the change table, and waiting for our video monitor to arrive from amazon this week. And since we decided to splurge on the crib (everything else was used hand-me-downs, or bought on gift cards from very kind friends/relatives or deep discounts since our Target stores are all closing in Canada = 50% off!!!) we have to wait 8-12 weeks for it to be made to order in Quebec from 100% Canadian Beech solid wood. I'm so happy about our beautiful crib - and it converts to a toddler bed then a daybed then a double bed, so the kid is set all the way through! We're planning to have him sleep in the top bassinet of the playpen in our bedroom for the first couple of months anyways. Can you tell that I'm SUPER EXCITED that our little guy is almost here!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

I hope everyone else has something to be SUPER EXCITED about right now too...there will surely be some BFP's coming now that spring is on the way...:thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

Target are closing :saywhat: I might need to come visit one ofmy Canadian Buddies !!! :haha:

AFM just waiting getting the shading done on my Tatt today trying to get everything done B4 any surprises pop up ;)
On a GOOD note all my truck stuff got fix cuz it was a defective part they used so that it's something to be Happy about now if they could just say my teeth r defective :rofl:

Also DH has been looking for me a new ride I like the FLEX it's so roomy we will see I <3 my truck but getting a baby in and out will be hard especially Twins ;) ;) :haha:


----------



## kfs1

Sis - Wow. I can't believe that dentist bill! I hope that they're able to work with you to get that reduced. The cost of healthcare is absolutely insane. It's so unfair.

Katie - Haha - that's funny about you typing my name. I'm another Katie, too, so you can always type that (although I guess it'd get confusing). :) It's so good to hear from you! How have you been though? How are you adjusting to life with Cody? I'm sure you're doing great. :)

Future - I'm so happy that you're doing so well. And yay - your baby's the size of a honeydew. :) I'm soooo excited for you. That crib sounds amazing and I think you deserve the splurge since everything else was hand-me downs or bought on gift cards.

Hi everyone else! Miss you ladies.

Nothing much to report with me. My last appt went well, except that I have placenta previa, but I guess that's common in early pregnancy and usually clears up. So I'm staying off of google. :) The weather's warmed up a bit this week which is so nice - hoping some of this snow will start to melt. Really looking forward to the Spring.


----------



## Radkat

Sis - So sorry about the high dentist bill. Have fun getting a new car. I love that you're planning for a baby when picking it out. 

Terri - I'm so happy that you're on your way with IVF. So exciting.

Future- Hooray for being at term. Your crib sounds amazing. And hand me downs are the greatest. Save your money for the stuff you really want.

Kfs- Are you having your gender scan soon? Fun.

Wish - I don't think I ever said congrats on the house. How amazing.

Hi to Katie, Nessaw, Fezzle, Moni and all the rest. Hope everyone is doing well.

All's well here. Penguin is 3 weeks old. Eating all the time. He gained a pound by his 2 week appt. Trying to get out and about more. I'm not used to being stuck in the house feeding a baby all the time. Going on walks. Went out to get sushi last week for the first time since pregnancy. Yay!


----------



## Wish4another1

Radkat - glad to hear penguin is doing so well. I bet he is such a cutie!! 
glad to hear you are managing to get out - logistics change when you have a little one to tote around!! :thumbup:

Sis - Holy cow about your dentist bill!!! :wacko::wacko: show us a pic of the new tat and the new car!!! hope this is your cycle lady!!

future - your little man will be here before you know it! that is EXCITING!!! hope you share a pic when he gets here - do you have name picked out already??

kfs - yes I agree winter needs to move on down the road! come on Spring!!! and yes we all know Dr Google is a pain sometimes... but I have heard of the placenta moving all around - so you have plenty of time to wait for that... I for one am glad nothing is going on for you - calm equals good in my book!!! :flower:

Terri - awesome that you are starting up again this week!! Congrats and I hope they get lots of healthy mature eggs and then they all fertilize - and all genetically healthy!!! yep I have lots of hopes for you guys!!!

Katie - hey give us an update on you lady!!! you are so sweet to mention everyone - but how's Mr. Cody?? any updated pics you can share?? btw I am still on BCP's going to Dr to see about my cyst tomorrow...so nothing to report!

:hi: to everyone else


----------



## Sis4Us

Will put the PICS in my journal since I love my fat roll oh so much :nope:

I forgot to take my P last nite but my temp still jumped up FX it's not due to the Tatt and pain!! ;)


----------



## Future Mom

Kfs - I had placenta previa too and it had moved completely away by around week 32. The good thing is you'll probably get extra ultrasounds for them to check every 4 weeks. :happydance: Worst case scenario - if it doesn't move then they'll do a c-section. So try not to worry too much. :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Katie- we do want to redo our kitchen! Not until next year though. This year's project is the living room/dining room (which is open plan)- we still need to get rid of the old wallpaper and paint it (not us doing it ourselves- paying someone to do this!), get the old fireplace on the dining room side plastered up, get a sideboard for the dining room, get some built in bookshelves made in the alcoves and hopefully put in a wood burning fireplace on the living room side. Our kitchen is a really good size, but it hasn't been planned well, so we want to completely redo it. I also want to put in a bigger window or even a window extension or glass doors in the back, but OH doesn't sound keen on doing anything to the external walls.

neesaw- have you ovulated yet? I'm still waiting, but even on my BFP cycle it was CD15 when I got my peak and I'm on CD12 today.

futuremom- sounds like you are almost ready! Congrats on being full term! I hope I'm one of the spring BFPs! 

kfs- yes, definitely stay off google! I can't believe how far along you are already (I think because it's hard to believe how far I'd be if my pregnancy had worked out). 

Radkat- glad you're getting out and about!

Sis- what's your tat like?


----------



## nessaw

Fezzle no ov yet. Am cd13 and highs since cd6. Usually the clomid gives ov on cd12. Trying not to stress about it but am a bit bored now. We've covered the bding but not sure whether to keep going or presume it's missed the ov. Got 4 sticks left!


----------



## Sis4Us

I had a ton of highs last cycle Neesaw also it might take awhile for the monitor to figure U out since its been awhile since u used it!! ;)

Fezzle click on the link to my journal it's pretty big and is for my boys and DH!!


----------



## Fezzle

Oh wow- that tattoo is incredible! I just looked at your chart too- I'm hoping I'm about to have the same pattern with finally getting my peak in the next few days.


----------



## terripeachy

I just looked at your backpiece Sis and that looks amazing! How many more sessions will you have? Love that temp jump too!!

I got my meds in the mail yesterday and I start stimming on Friday. I'm so glad this day is finally here. I can breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## kfs1

Rad - Glad to hear that you're little penguin is doing well. And yay for sushi! That's one of the things that I miss the most. I thought it would be booze but it's been OK so far. :)

Future - Thanks for the reassurance about placenta previa. I'm hoping the same will happen for me.

Nessaw - I hate being in limbo when you're almost sick of bding and you're not sure if you should continue. I wonder if you just missed your peak on the tests. I know that sometimes it can be a really short surge, right?

Fezzle - :hug: I'm sorry that my progress got you thinking about your loss again. I remember feeling the same way after my miscarriage - always thinking how far along I'd be. It'll happen for you - I just know it. In the meantime, it sound like you have your hands full with your renovations. Can't wait to hear how it turns out.

Sis - Nice looking chart there lady.

Terri - yyyyyyyyyyyyaaaaay for meds! I can't wait for you to get started up again.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay for stemming Terri!!! :dance:

AFM put my discarded temp back in and I'm 2 days behind since I got the dip today I'm FXFX it's implantation and not a early AF Again!! :)


----------



## nessaw

Another high todaycd14. Giving up. Thought I had more sticks left but dropped one in the toilet so that's that. Blah! X


----------



## Future Mom

GL Terri :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Just looked at dried sticks and reading the lines it looks like peak yest and tues but don't know why it didn't register. Back to one line today. Fx


----------



## terripeachy

Nessaw-I think your bases are covered and now you're ready to wait! Fxfx. 

Thanks! Futuremom-how are you feeling?


----------



## moni77

Rad - glad Penguin and you are both doing well...any pics?


----------



## Driving280

Hi all! I've been busy and older son's preschool has been closed for a spring break for two weeks, so enjoying having two kids around the house... Well, ok, it is hard work and it's been tough not really being able to go outside because of the cold/snow. But next week we are all going off to Puerto Rico for a week...can't wait. I hope the little one does well in a carrier, because there are a couple of hikes that I just have to do (the rain forest, etc) where we can't take the stroller.

The baby's is doing well and growing impressively. I can't believe he is already out of his 0-3 month old clothing and he's not even 2 months yet. He was 99% in length when we measured him at the dr's last (DS is also very tall and DH is 6 4 so not super surprising). He is a quiet, smiley baby - cries only when he has a reason to. Really nice.

I have also recovered super well from the C-sec. I am still amazed how much easier the recovery was than the vaginal birth, I had always heard otherwise... I told my doc that I don't know how he managed to cut me open, take out a 9lb 4oz baby and then have me feel like I had scratch on my tummy. :) I still have 15 lbs to lose but am now working out pretty seriously. 

Rad - Glad you're enjoying Penguin! I know how it feels being stuck in the house..

KFS - I know a few people who had the same thing at first, and all of them were fine!

Fezzle - The renovations sound exciting!

Terri - I can't wait to follow your IVF again :) Ok, that sounds weird. I am just super glad that you are starting again.


----------



## kfs1

Driving - I'm so jealous of your PR trip. I've been craving the sunshine. No trips planned for us except for a quick weekend trip to Florida in May for a friend's wedding. Glad to hear that you're doing well.

Happy Friday everyone else!


----------



## Driving280

KFS, we were actually first planning a quick trip to Florida because I needed to get out of the cold and wanted to take advantage of maternity leave... Well, it turns out that during spring break, last minute trips to Florida are tough to arrange... With a two-month old, I did not want to stay in a hotel but in a place with a kitchen, etc... And PR is only a slightly longer flight. Hope you enjoy your trip in May!


----------



## Radkat

Here's a Penguin pic.

Driving - glad your recovery is going so well. Hooray for a PR trip. Enjoy!

Nessaw - Fx you caught that egg.

Terri - So exciting that you're stimming now.

Sis - Fx for implantation.:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## terripeachy

Rad-even though he may not want his picture taken, I love it!! Thanks for sharing. He looks so cute. :hugs:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Fezzle--See?! I must be psychic. I just knew a kitchen remodel was in your future! Good gracious you guys are doing a ton of work on the house. Bet it's going to be beautiful! You planning on staying there a long time? I'm just guessing with putting all the work and money into it?!

NEESAW--Oh that sucks about dropping your OPK stick in the toilet! Did u curse? I would have! Well anyways, it sounds like you got your peak. Did u get as much BD in as you wanted this cycle?

Radkat--Oh dear, I know how you feel with being stuck in the house all the time, although since I'm not BF, I probably am not feeding as much as you are! I have to force myself to get out or I start to get depressed. Today I went with a friend for lunch and pedis. My feet were so janky I almost cried looking at them! Cody slept thru most of our outing...such a nice age this young when they sleep so much. And hooray for sushi!! I was so happy to get back on the sushi train, too, after Cody's birth. (Oh I just saw Penguin's pic!! How sweet is he?!! Seriously, he looks so alert and focused in for 3 weeks old!)

Sis--Holy Christmas cookies!! I did not realize you were getting a back piece! I thought you were talking about your Friday the 13th tatt and was wondering what you were shading. Lol! That is beautiful!! How did you decide on the design? It's so intricate! Did the artist design it? I only have one little tattoo of the Gemini symbol on my back that I usually forget is even there. Got it when I was 21 in Vegas. My best friend and I were drunk and angry because we were single and having a fairly lame time by ourselves on vacay, so we decided to get tattoos and make SOMETHING memorable out of our trip! That resulted in a scary looking tattoo artist named, "Cornfed" doing our pieces and us going home with our fresh tatts to parents who nearly disowned us. Ha! Aw, memories!

TERRI--Hooray for getting this party started!! Woohoo!! You are doing the testing of embryos this go-round still? Btw, do u you still have Fun with you guys?

Kfs1--Yeah don't worry too much about the placenta previa...worse case scenario is a csection but most of the time that moves. I bet you will be just fine! And then you can experience the joy of pushing another human being out of your nether-regions. Lol! 20 weeks...halfway there!!

Wish--Ah yes, that cyst! How did I forget that?! What's the update on the cyst? And what's going on with the house?

FutureMom--I say, "yes, yes, YES" to your baby buying strategy. For both kids I bought second hand or hand me downs most of the time. They use the stuff for such a short time that it felt like highway robbery to me to pay full price. However, I am cheap! I'm glad u are getting a video monitor. Didn't have for DD, but so many of my friends said it was their #1 baby purchase that I got one off ebay and LOVE IT! I actually tried it out in my daughters room to see how it worked...and even though she's 5 it was so reassuring to be able to look over at the monitor to see she was sleeping soundly and nobody had absconded with her (on nights I watched Forensic Files or Dateline Mysteries), that I bought a second camera so I could have one for both kids. You are so close to delivery now! Sounds like you are ready!!

Moni--How are you doing? How's Pregnancy been treating you? Good gracious...31 wks already? It's going to be baby watch time for you soon, too!

Driving--So good to hear from you! Glad to hear you are recovering well from the section! I have no idea what having a csection is like but I know that having a vaginal delivery is no JOKE to recover from, as you know, and I would have welcomed a csection had it been an option! Isn't it crazy how quickly the little ones grow? Sadsies! Also jealous of your PR trip. Only been one time for a quick work trip but was so much fun. Maybe start using the carrier before the trip so he gets used to it? Do you use any carrier around the house now? I couldn't survive without my Moby Wrap and Baby Bjorn just to do day-to-day stuff. One of my mom friends said it was a nice-to-have with her first and a necessity with her second and I've certainly found that to be true here!

Well that was a lot of blabbering from me! Here's more since I have a chance...Things are good here. Cody is a very easy baby and for that I am grateful. He sleeps well at night. Did I mention being grateful? Sometimes I look at him and can't believe he's here after all the scares during my pregnancy, thinking on more than one occasion, that I'd never see this day of him being here. He's smiling now and kind of giggles which is everything! He's 2 months old now. How that time flew by. BUT. I do want to mention that all the days aren't easy and hormones are still fluctuating and this newborn stage isn't always a breeze. I'm appreciating this time more than I did with my daughter because I realize how quickly it all passes and this is my last baby, but even so, there are tough days. 

It was VERY WEIRD when I noticed that I was getting ovulation symptoms again, and AF showed up 7 weeks to the day Cody was born. There was a strange sadness about that whole cycle. I'd spent so much time tracking all those things, so closely, for so long, that to just have it come and go and not be analyzing everything was very strange. You'd think it would have been such a relief to not think about it, and I guess it was in a way, but it was also kind of sad. Kind of like when you graduate high school. Your life is immersed in it for so many years, there's excitement and sadness during your time there, and everything you're doing is working toward graduating and moving on. But then, once that time comes and you've graduated, it still takes time to adjust outside of it and you tend to wane nostalgic for those old times that were familiar. I guess it's just because I know I'm not going to have another baby so there's no going back to TTC. I hope that's not coming across as insensitive or making light of the struggles of TTC. I guess what I'm saying is that the joy of having Cody at the end of my TTC struggle is so great that it made the quest for that BFP seem so worth it. So having a cycle just come and go with no excited hope of that wonderful gift at the end seemed...well, pointless and sad. I guess I was grieving the hope that each cycle used to mean if that makes any sense?! Just looking forward to seeing more Bfps here this year...partly so I can live vicariously through others. But mostly because I want everyone to get that precious gift for themselves. <3


----------



## Future Mom

Thank you Katie for that lovely post :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-awwww. You are way too nice to all of us. I'm glad Cody is doing well but I'm sad/happy for you that you dont have to be on the to future train anymore. Keep reading. There are bound to be more true BFPs soon!

Yes, Fun is still with us and doing well. I thought about taking him out for a run with me this morning but it's pouring raining. I'm sure he would like it but I won't. If it stops we're going out for a quick run/walk. He's the best!


----------



## Sis4Us

Awww Thanks Katie !!! :hugs:

I came up w the idea and each item for Each person and sent him pics of the items and the Victorain 
Look and scroll I was going for... he was verify hesitant at first but now that he sees it all together he loves it and is proud of his work as he should be!! :)

He warned me about the black Grey shading it's called Blood Line it hurts like heck but looks awesome when it's healed !!

As far as the session hopefully just 1 or 2 more until I start working on my leg ;) ;) :rofl:


----------



## Smiles013

Hiiiiiiiii ladies!!!!!

I've been horrible at trying to keep up and also pop in and say hi. I want to get caught up before I posted individual replies to all. Wanted to let you all know I have been thinking about you and I hope everyone is okay :hugs:

Will post more later today/tomorrow.


----------



## Sis4Us

It's so Quite in here (chirp) (chirp)!!!

AFM pretty sure I'm out still getting BFN not even a squinter if the dip was Implatation I should see something by now!! :(


----------



## Future Mom

Okay - I'll try to liven things up in here with a bump photo if I can figure out how to post a picture! This is from today - 38 weeks! I saw the OBGYN yesterday and she says I'm 1 cm dilated, which I was soooo excited about. :happydance: But then I found out that just means that my body has started the process. Apparently it could still be a few weeks! :shrug: Does anyone know of anything I can do to move the process along? Am already doing exercise, walking and :sex: last night :winkwink:. Had to get that in now since we won't be able to for about a month afterwards. And OH was MORE than willing to help out. :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







Baby Bump at 38 weeks (March 17, 2015).jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Sis4Us

I think there are a few teas u can drink red raspberry leaf and another one not sure will have to look!!

I've never had to wait for labor it's alway early for me :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for the pics Future Mom. You look so cute and so happy.

I wouldn't worry so much about hurrying your baby out. Enjoy the last few days of a childless life if you can. 17 days is a few more weeks, so maybe just do your last minute stuff and keep walking/exercising/BD'ing. hee hee.


----------



## kfs1

Future - LOOOOVE that baby bump. You look amazing!!! So healthy and happy. I've only heard the same tricks - moving around and things like that so no help from me.


----------



## Fezzle

Love the bump pic!

Just stopping in to say hi. I'm at the beginning of the TWW, so nothing going on with me for awhile!


----------



## Sis4Us

My temp took a dump this AM got a BFN on a FRER and a faint line on a blue dye my DH got by accident!! I don't trust it I'm having cramps so AF should show tomorrow most likely!:nope:


----------



## Radkat

Future Mom said:


> Okay - I'll try to liven things up in here with a bump photo if I can figure out how to post a picture! This is from today - 38 weeks! I saw the OBGYN yesterday and she says I'm 1 cm dilated, which I was soooo excited about. :happydance: But then I found out that just means that my body has started the process. Apparently it could still be a few weeks! :shrug: Does anyone know of anything I can do to move the process along? Am already doing exercise, walking and :sex: last night :winkwink:. Had to get that in now since we won't be able to for about a month afterwards. And OH was MORE than willing to help out. :wohoo:

Future mom - Super cute bump. I understand wanting to make sure you don't go overdue, but I agree with trying to enjoy your last few weeks. Red raspberry leaf tea is supposed to make your contractions more effective once labor does start. I drank it for the last few weeks. BD and walking is always a good thing. Good luck!


----------



## VJean

Sis4Us said:


> My temp took a dump this AM got a BFN on a FRER and a faint line on a blue dye my DH got by accident!! I don't trust it I'm having cramps so AF should show tomorrow most likely!:nope:

Great temp jump today!! Darn those blue dye tests! Stalking!:winkwink:


----------



## VJean

Radkat said:


> Here's a Penguin pic.
> 
> Driving - glad your recovery is going so well. Hooray for a PR trip. Enjoy!
> 
> Nessaw - Fx you caught that egg.
> 
> Terri - So exciting that you're stimming now.
> 
> Sis - Fx for implantation.:thumbup:

He's beautiful!


----------



## moni77

Love the little penguin!!

Hi to all.

I am definitely slowing down. Getting lower back and upper backpain periodically. Very tired ,until I lay down for bed - then cant sleep. I good stretch for me is 4 hours - got that last night and feel great today.

I had a scan on Wed that went well - all is looking good. Bigboy kept sticking his arms in the way of their measurements. I told the tech, his daddy has long arms and so he is just showing off. Lots of waves meant no good pics.

Then had my non-stress test - baby is "perfect". After the nursed told me I had a couple of contractions during the test - didn't feel them. I guess that is pretty common at this stage - too bad they cant all be like that! 

I still have a ton to do. We are touring the hospital on Sunday. The baby's dresser doesn't come until early April - socant put his stuff away until then. Hope he stays in place until May (remind me I said this later when I am hoping he comes early!

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Sis4Us

I think my temp is up cuzi got the bug my son had still getting BFN !!! :(


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Your charts are so exciting every month. Sorry you got a BFN this time around. fxfx it jumps up tomorrow. How is your tattoo coming along?

Not much going on here..still stimming and on every other day scans. The exciting time is coming up next week though. I'm thinking retrieval may be Tuesday or Wednesday. We'll see..


----------



## Sis4Us

AF showed last night along w a bout of throwing up so that was SUPER nice :nope:

I've been trying to make an appointment for my Tattoo but I have t gotten a call back yet :(
Calling the DR in the AM to see if we can do medicated w TI we will see what she says !! :shrug:

Will be looking for an update Terri!! ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry Sis. What a nightmare. Hopefully you're feeling better now aside from not hearing from the tattoo guy. Boooo on him. 

I went in today for bw/us and I have to go back on Tuesday. My largest follie is about 15 and there are 8-9 smaller ones. Not bad so far. I'm thinking that my retrieval will be on Thursday. I have dinner plans and I was supposed to work second shift that day. I hate canceling plans so maybe retrieval will be Friday. :)

Today Fun and I went to a personal leash walking class. The trainer gave me a clicker to use for all my future fosters. Fun did great because he loves treats and will do anything for food. We also went to the park afterwards to practice and finally, he got another X-ray on his leg. I'm sad because the X-ray looked good so his days here are numbered I'm afraid. :nope:


----------



## kfs1

Sis - Ugh. Sorry you're not feeling well. Keep us posted for this month's plan after you talk to your doc.

Terri - Your progress sounds great! How are you feeling about everything? So, since they're freezing the embies this round, how long do they wait until they freeze them? And then will you take another month off before you start your next round? Aww - and I'm sorry that Fun might be leaving you soon. I don't know how you do it. It has to be so tough. I've been missing my dog soooooooo much lately but I think we're going to wait until we're in a bigger house (in the next 2 years) before we get another one.

Hi everyone else! Not much to report here. I have a follow-up appt on Wednesday to check on my placenta so hopefully all will be good. We haven't been able to BD since we found that out so I'm hoping that we get the green light after Wednesday. I finally had nothing going on this weekend so I got a lot of cleaning and organizing done around the house which felt great. Still a lot to do but it was a start at least.


----------



## terripeachy

They still wait until Day 5 or 6 for blastocyst stage, so it's the same as before. Yesterday at my appointment they counted 10 follies again, so I'm guessing when all is said and done, we'll probably have 3 to freeze. You know they usually say that half are mature, and then less than that fertilize, so I'm just trying to be realistic about everything. How do I feel? meh. HA!!HA!! I'm not sure about taking a cycle off. I'm thinking that I can start the next cycle immediately, but I probably have to take BCP again, which is like another month delay. I'll email the nurse and ask.

I hope your appointment goes well and you get the green light!

About Fun, now I'm really excited about that clicker training, so I want him to stay a little longer, but it is what it is. I love fostering SO much that we just can't adopt him. If we go through human adoption, we really need $, and dogs can be expensive. I can think of every excuse in the book why we should not adopt him, so I'll just end here. I do love him, though. hee hee. *sad face*


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I gotta go for CD3 bloods and start Femara today!! FXFX


----------



## Sis4Us

Dentist didn't have anything until next Tue so I guess it's Tattoo time :) 
Tattoo Artist was in San Antonio for Comic Con so I can't be Mad at em!!

Isnt it so BAD that I would rather 2-4 hrs of Tattooing than to go to the Dentist :rofl:


----------



## Fezzle

kfs- I hope you get to BD again soon!

terri- good luck with those follies! I hope you don't have to go back on BCPs

Sis- I'm the same way. I don't think there's anything I'd want to do less than the dentist!

It's 9dpo/10dpo for me. If AF doesn't show up by Sunday, I'll test then. I was having some specific cramps on Sunday and I definitely feel like I've ovulated, but no symptom that makes me feel either pregnant or like AF is coming yet.


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-I can't believe your wedding day is almost here. Yeah! 

Sis-I don't mind the dentist but I'd rather get a tattoo over going to the dentist too. hee hee. Comic Con/SXSW in Austin. Texas is hoppin' this time of year. Hope this medicated cycle is it for you.

I am slated to have retrieval on Saturday. I'm happy it's not during the week, but I could use a day off too, so either way will be ok. This is it for us. Our new insurance is a scam, and I'm out of prescription money already. I can afford the FET meds out of pocket, but I can't afford any more of the stimming drugs, and I don't even have enough to get me through another cycle, so we'll see what happens this time around.

Fun is leaving on Thursday. I'll take him to the vet for his checkup and then to the SPCA for adoption. :cry: He's learned a lot and had a fun time at our house, but it's time for him to go meet his forever family. I just hope he gets better and better at walking on the leash. We will really miss him.


----------



## Wish4another1

:hi: girls

Fezzle - FX the wicked :witch: doesn't show up and Sunday is your lucky day!!! :hugs2: and I am confessing I had no idea where you wedding location is - so I had to look it up!!! :dohh: but it looks wonderful!! I am so excited for you!! 

Terri - :hugs2: I am sorry about your screwed up insurance and that Fun is leaving this week... why do things have to be so hard?? I guess that is a question for the ages... anyway - I have my FX for Saturday and always HOH for you :hug:

Sis - good luck on your medicated cycle! I kept asking for femara but my OB/GYN won't give it to me...I really hope this does the trick - is your hubby still taking his vits? and love the tattoo... I am too chicken to do anything like that (or even get a tatoo at all!!) but I do admire the handywork of others! I love that show Bad Ink where the guys in Vegas fix bad tattoos - those guys are bad a$$...

kfs - good luck at your appointment today - I hope that placenta has moved out of the way!!! and congrats for still being team yellow!! My youngest was team yellow all the way!!! :)

:howdy: to all the other lovely oldies out there...

AFM: 3 more days of BCP - ff says I am on day 75... lovely!!! I am scheduled to have a lap at the end of May - so I guess I am not TTC until some time after that :shrug: I have been reading BnB but not much to say on my end so not posting much... yesterday I had to help a couple fill out life insurance forms on twins they had but didn't make it :cry: some parts of my job REALLY sucks... 
But my boss said he may be moving me so my days working casualty operations are hopefully short... and of course still closing on new house on April 15th... and got a new haircut yesterday - so today I am experiencing hair cut hangover - you know when you can't style your hair as cute as the stylist did??? :rofl:


----------



## Sis4Us

HCH :rofl: that's funny and I never can style my hair either way :haha: Tomboy here!! ;)

I have been force feeding them to DH for 2 days but he woke up sick I'm afraid he won't take em!! :nope:

Terri so sorry Fun is leaving and FX we r bump buddies soon!! :)

KFS GL e the scan!!

AFM I only had light bleeding for 2 days which bothers me since I was so sure I was PG :nope: 
Taken my Femara will call about my trigger today!!


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Wish!
Closing is right around the corner. Woohoo!! I bet you guys are super excited. CD75?! hee hee. That's crazy, but whatever it takes to get you back in tip top shape.

Sorry about the family with the twins. Just heartbreaking. What department are you going to next? Do you have any idea, or your boss is going to surprise you?

I don't think anyone can do their hair right the day after they get a haircut, and that's why everyone notices that you got a haircut. :haha: It's a built in way to fish for compliments. hee hee. Thanks for checking in. I've missed you and your emoticons. hee hee.

Sis-That would be awesome if we really were bump buddies. fxfx.


----------



## Wish4another1

Hehehe Terri - my boss did tell me where he wants me to go - and its a big secret around here - so no one knows but me I think... its just to another department down the hall.:thumbup: so no biggie... ill be in charge of 13-15 people I think... (down from 20-25 now) - my boss tells me they need leadership because they haven't had any... *cue me looking around - like me?? :rofl: 

I am looking forward to the change for sure!! 
Yes closing is right around the corner - but up next is my 2nd wedding anniversary(the 30th) and since we are buying a house - no gifts (atleast I think)
:) 

Sis - good luck with the trigger... are you doing iUI or just a medicated cycle...


----------



## kfs1

Fezzle - I'm really hoping that witch stays away! Fx!

Terri - Aww, I'm sorry about Fun. :( I know you're going to miss him.

Sis - Fx for your medicated cycle! What does Femara do again?

Wish - Wow. I can't believe you've been on BCPs for that long. Have they been monitoring the cyst? Congrats on the house again! Post pics if you can.

Hi everyone else!

My appointment went well yesterday, although slightly annoying because that office seriously takes FOREVER. I was there for 2 1/2 hours, most of the time waiting. The baby is weighing 1 pound and right on schedule. He/she was upside down so all we could really see was its butt. :) I still have placenta previa but he seems to think it will move based on what he's seeing. But that means STILL no BDing until my next appointment, which is in 4 weeks. Booooooo. :(


----------



## Sis4Us

It's like Clomid w out so many side effects and it doesn't think my lining which seems to have issues sometimes!!

Just Timed Intercourse (TI) can't afford the $700 this dr wants for IUI!! :nope:

Got the lower part of my Tattoo yesterday and that rose to cover up my sad fairy ..... FYI A$$ cheek tatts hurt the worse :haha:


----------



## nessaw

Omg girls I thought I was out with no peak on the cbfm. Realised today I was late and got a bfp on a cb digi-2-3 weeks. Am in total shock and about to go into meltdown. Hubbie is working til midnight. Have sent him a pic but waiting to hear from him. Sorry I have been reading and had lots to respond to but too wound up to reply more!


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow yay Neesaw!!! :yipee:


----------



## nessaw

Thanks sis am seriously cacking it!


----------



## kfs1

Yaaaaaaaaaaaay Nessaw!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!! Share the test pic, please. :) :happydance: :yipee: :headspin:


----------



## Wish4another1

NESSAW!!!!!! That is seriously the absolute BEST news.... I am so happy for you!!!! Please tell us his reaction!!!


----------



## nessaw

He was cautiously happy! He has a thing about the internal scan-with the last pg the date the baby died was the scan date so he's convinced that's what did it. So he's saying no to any. However my hooha my choice! Afraid I went straight for the digi so no line porn kfs!


----------



## terripeachy

Nessaw-Yeah!!! I'm so excited for you....this HAS to be the one. It just has to be.

Wish-Oh cool..fewer people, but rowdier people..You can do it.

kfs1-Sorry you had to wait for 2 hours. I am so impatient when it comes to waiting for others. At that rate, they could call and say 'hey listen, we're behind, can you come in an hour later?' That would make me feel much better than sitting with strangers twiddling my thumbs for two hours.

My trigger was last night (surprise), so retrieval is tomorrow at 11. I am going to be taking medicine just in case the embryo isn't biopsiable (sp?), and we want to do a transfer right away. Since I'm out of prescription money, why not be ready to transfer in 5 days? I'm pretty sure we'll be able to get the biopsy, but I like a plan.


----------



## Sis4Us

GL GL w ER Terri!!! :)

AFM added pic of more of my tattoo it was the cover up of the SAD fairy I can't even see where she was see if u can!! ;)


----------



## nessaw

Good luck terri.xx


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck today, terri!

nessaw- I'm so pleased for you and have my Fx for a healthy pregnant for you! It's also interesting to know that you can ovulate without getting the peak- you'll be that person people search for when they don't get one now to see if they can possibly still get pregnant!


----------



## Katie Potatie

NEESAW--What wonderful news!!! What a wonderful thing to wake up and read this morning. Just so very happy for you!

TERRI--I'm so sorry to hear that your new insurance plan is a disappointment. And I will be stalking the thread today to hear how many eggies you get! Haven't your last ones been in the 10 to 11 range? Have you ever thought about doing a natural IVF since it's the stimming drugs that seem to be a huge cost?

Kfs1--Well, at least the baby was cooperating with your team yellow plans. And very glad to hear the doctor thinks that placenta will still move!

Fezzle--Watching your cycle this month, too, to see what happens. Sure would be nice if you and NEESAW could go from cycle buddies to bump buddies!

Wish--What a tough job you have. Seriously! I can't imagine how emotionally draining it would be. I'm getting bummed out just thinking about your job! Very glad to hear you were going to be moving on to greener pastures. Now I remember, that you're closing was on tax day! Please share pictures when you can!

Sis--wow! You can't tell that's a cover-up at all. I have no idea how big the ferry was but it looks like a fresh tattoo! And I like the blue color whole lot. I hope you're getting some kind of a deal on all of this!

FutureM--thank you for sharing the baby bump pic! You look absolutely great...all belly!!

Vjean and Smiles--It was so nice to see you girls pop in again. Wish you would've stayed longer though! &#128516;

I know I missing some people but my brain just can't sort it out right now as I've only had half a cup of coffee and I need to get this message out before the baby wakes up. Nothing too exciting going on here. Except today I am going to our city's recreation center to sign up for a membership. I had to quit my all-women's gym because there is no childcare available. And I've attempted working out at home, but the baby sleeps in such short catnaps that I can't get in a good workout. So I was excited to hear from one of my friends that our rec center,which is right close to my house, has a free childcare center! I seriously almost cried I was so happy to hear that. And the rec center fee for 1 year is only $150! OMG I'm already starting to get teary-eyed just writing out this message. Lol. I just hate feeling like a frumpty dumpty and I'm ready to start getting my body back in check!


----------



## Fezzle

I've started spotting, so I think I'm out!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for the well wishes. We are leaving the house now. 

Fezzle-don't think you're out just yet. Wait until you have full flow. I'm keeping my fx that's it's just a little spotting and that's all. Fxfx. Hee hee. 

Katie-wow that's great news about the rec center. So cheap!! And free daycare is even better! Time to get your body back. Yay!!

Sis-I'll have to look at your tat later but so happy that you're happy wih it. Cover ups are hard to do so glad your guy did an awesome job. 

More from me later.


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - for you today on ER!!!! lay some eggs girl!!! :rofl:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::juggle::juggle::juggle::headspin::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:dance::dance:

Sis - that back tat is bad a$$... very nice :coolio:

Katie - that is so awesome that your new work out place offers childcare!! get your work out on lady!! :bodyb::bodyb:

Fezzle - boo for the spotting :( I hope its just IB or your little bean snuggling in!!! :hugs2:

Hi Smiles and Vjean :) missing an updated photo or two from you ladies - you too Katie!!

and here are some house pics!! Enjoy!!
:hi: everyone else

AFM: ladies my last BCP is tomorrow morning... I cannot decide if I want to start temp taking again, and all that goes with it or just roll with it until the Lap is done... who knows what I will do... 
I am so stinking glad it is Friday... 10 mile run in the morning :dog::dog::dog:, then taking my mom and an elderly friend to see the Gaithers... 
:loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:
 



Attached Files:







house1.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 5









river1.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4









viewfromdeck1.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 4









viewfromloft.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Future Mom

Nessaw  congrats and GL!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Terri  GL!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:

Wish  a beautiful house in an awesome setting! I hope you will be very happy there, and once youre settled in your nest...:sex:...:bfp:

Katie  Thats great news about the new gym. I hope I can figure something out with childcare too since Ive always regularly worked out at gyms or yoga studios. Think Id go nuts if I didnt have that. Also  remind me...I see that you had lil tater exactly on your due date....did you do anything to help move things along? Were your doctors pressuring you that if you didnt have him by then they would induce you? Im four days until EDD (my ticker is wrong) and just about going NUTS!!!!!!!!!! :loopy::loopy::loopy:

Hows everyone else? :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope u have lots of SUPERB eggs Terri FX GL!!!

Wish love the house!!

Katie yay for child care and getting some U time!!

AFM ordered my trigger should be here Monday DH has had a Timmy ache so no Supps hope I can get him to take him tonite !! :nope:
As far as th Tatt he usually charges me $200 each time so I'm at $600 right now so it's not to bad most people would charge way more and wouldnt have the talent so it's cool!!


----------



## terripeachy

15 eggs girls! Yeah.


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - 15 eggs for 2015!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!! get some rest lady!!! way to go!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow 15!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Katie Potatie

15?!! Oh TERRI this a great start to this process!!! Woohoo!!

Sis--that's not bad AT ALL!!

Wish--Love the house!! It looks so rustic and woodsy!! And yes I do need to post more pictures but that means getting on my computer which I so rarely do!

Future--I was induced on his due date because they didn't want me to go past it since my daughter was a big baby. And with him being a boy, they were concerned he would be even bigger. I went 1 week overdue with my daughter before the induced and I tried all of the tricks but nothing worked. Believe me, I understand how the hours just creep by in those last days! It's totally mother nature's way of preparing us to welcome labor!


----------



## terripeachy

My regular doctor was the one that did retrieval today. It's a rotating practice so you never know who will be there for retrieval or transfer. He was telling my husband that I'm one of his favorite patients and he'll be sad to see me go. I told him that I liked him too but I was eager to move on! I'm not sure how/why he likes me so much. I really don't do/say too much, but I guess he just senses a calm about me most of the time and I'm not an angry/emotional patient. 

One funny is that the anesthesiologist who hit a nerve in my hand was there. First she said 'ok, you're here for a hysterescopy right?' I said 'no. If that's what my paperwork says, it is incorrect.' She was like 'oh, sorry. Ha ha. It doesn't say that. You're here for retrieval!' I agreed and then told her that I do NOT want her sticking me in the hand. She said 'well, I don't put needles in arms/elbows' I said 'well then I would like the other guy who did my anesthesia last time because he put it in my arm.' She said 'he's not working today.' So I said 'well, then I'm positive you'll do a good job. I'm not risking you hitting my nerve again. You can do it!' And she did. Big whoop. Not sure why she's so against it. After my retrieval she said 'yeah, you don't have a lot of soft tissue in your hand like most people.' I just said 'oh' and left it at that. I remember who hurts me lady and I remember my hand being sore for about a month after retrieval in August. She was really out of it this time, but I won't have to see her again, thankfully. 

So I'm pleased with 15. I think I'll have a better chance at success with such a good number. Tomorrow I'll wait for the call with results. I feel good today.

Wish-that house is amazing and the view is gorgeous. When is the party?? Hee hee.


----------



## terripeachy

Well out of those 15, 8 were mature (as expected) and only three fertilized. Let's just hope those three keep growing. Eek.


----------



## garfie

Grow grow grow! :baby::baby::baby:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Driving280

Hi all!!

Terri, FX FX!! You only need one to work... I am sorry about your insurance, what happened?

Nessaw, yeah!! Keeping fingers crossed that this is your take home baby.

Future, you are getting close!

Hi everyone else

Back from a lovely week in PR. Both DSs did really well. Tired, though, as travel with baby is tiring.

In other news, DH has accepted a new job offer... Which means we'll have to move to sunny California this summer. His job will be near my company's headquarters so it won't be a problem for me - in fact, my evil boss has been wanting me to move to the headquarters for a while now. Except I'll be closer to her... but probably better for my career for now. In any case, DH has decided to leave his do-gooder nonprofit for now as he was recruited for his skills by a company that will pay him .... well, seriously much more, and even though CA will be much more expensive, I also won't be basically the main breadwinner any more, which makes me a little less stressed. Except I am more stressed because of the move. Ha!


----------



## nessaw

Keeping everything crossed terri.x


----------



## Radkat

Nessaw - Wow! Congrats on the BFP! So exciting!

Terri - Hooray for 3 embies. Huge GL and FX for you. 

Wish - Your house/property looks so great. Enjoy all your space!

Driving - Glad PR was fun. Looks like we'll be crossing the country in opposite directions. We're moving from CA to Indiana at the end of May.

Sis - So nice to cover a less wanted tattoo. Looks great.

Katie - That's great that you found a gym with day care. I'm planning to start Mommy and me yoga with Penguin soon. 

FutureMom- It's almost time! So exciting! No need to induce before 41 weeks unless your dr feels otherwise. I think acupuncture helped me, if you want to look into that.

Kfs- Plenty of time for the placenta to move. 

Hi to everyone else!

AFM - Penguin is great and getting so big. We are moving in a couple months so there is a ton of things to do. I'm also starting an online class soon since I need a few more hours for my license in my new state. Ugh. So many details. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## terripeachy

I still have three holding on and dividing nicely. More tomorrow. :football:


----------



## Driving280

Terri, so glad to hear this... Grow grow grow.


----------



## Sis4Us

Grow babies Grow!!! :)

AFM had my holistic Dr phone appointment today and well looks like my vitmans I've been taking r a lie and making me sick!! :nope:
My platelets r still high B12 and folicacid thru the roof so it's making me toxic nice huh!! :(

DH is going by their office to get me good ones so we will see

Oh and I got a high today FXFX


----------



## terripeachy

Oh no, Sis..that's really not good. 
But in other news, your cover up tat looks amazing! I can't see the sad fairy, although I can't remember what it looked like to begin with, so it doesn't matter. As long as you're happy, and you should be!

Quick update from me..the doctor called EEK! He said 'I left a message on your cell, so you can listen to that....yourembryosalllookfine, bye.' He freaks me out!!
Two are 8 cell and one is 9 cell so they are right on track. Can I do this yet, :happydance: HA!!HA!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Just jumping in quick to say YAY TERRI!!! Just wonderful!


----------



## terripeachy

Since I had three again I decided to cheap out and just go for the transfer. It's Wednesday at 1p. I'm ready and so glad I had the foresight to ask about taking meds after transfer so my body is also ready. Woop!


----------



## Katie Potatie

TERRI I saw your post in another thread about foregoing the testing and such. I fully agree. You have 3 growing embies that are on track. Pop 'em in and hope for thes best! I don't see the point in testing and spending the money either. I'm so damn excited for you!


----------



## garfie

Woohoo terri - grow babies grow

:hugs:

X


----------



## Fezzle

GL, terri!


----------



## Future Mom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wish4another1

I am adding all the good luck I can muster :bodyb::bodyb: Terri!!! How cool on April fools your PUPO with triplets!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I am calling :blue::blue::pink:


----------



## nessaw

Bring on the triplets terri! Xx


----------



## terripeachy

You guys are too much, but if I have triplets, it will be well deserved. HA!

So...I'm pretty sure I told you guys that a few months ago I saw my coworker in the fertility place. I am not sure if he saw me, but I definitely saw him. Well, I was talking to another coworker today and my coworker is like 'Do you remember, X? Well, he's having a baby!! And they asked me to be the godfather!' I am happy for the Godfather because he's a single dude smoking cigs and drinking coffee (not a whole lot going on), and I'm happy for the new dad, but UGH!! WHY WHY!! hee hee. My spirits were so high today and then this. My time will come. That's all I keep thinking (and it will be tomorrow).

In other news, Fun is coming back for 4-6 weeks. I'm more excited about that than my transfer, honestly. hee hee. What is wrong with me? :wacko:

Thanks for the good vibes all.


----------



## Blueshoney

Congratulations Nessaw!
Woot three embies! So excited for you Terri! 

Afm-nothing much going on as im waiting for cycle to start to begin IUI. I had to redo my blood work and my doctor was ecstatic with my results. My AmH is still high. My Fsh is 6 which she said was great. She said she is hopeful that the IUI will work because I got a positive in January. I really hope it does as i will have to pay for ivf out of pocket


----------



## moni77

Woo Hoo Ness!! I've been slacking on catching up here and I am ecstatic to see the great news!! 

Terri - still good vibes!! This is it!


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-that would be so awesome if this IUI works. Can you do several IUIs or you are moving straight to ivf? It worked for Momof3, so I know it can work for you too. Fxfx.


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri - We will probably do two IUIs and then move on to IVF if we have to.


----------



## Sis4Us

Triggered yesterday kinda afraid it was to soon but I got a peak my Cheapies was close oh well too late now!! :shrug:
Ivehad a horrible back ache on my right side strange since I thought I was Oing on the left 
Maybe it's from the long torture session at the dentist :nope:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis, I'm sure you're fine because after you trigger, you still have ~36 hours before you ovulate, so fxfx.

Today is the day!! The doctor just called, and he laughed at me because I always tell him that he's freaking me out by calling. He sighs a lot, so it's always super stressful.

The results are in and there are still three. One is excellent, one is high and one is high-medium. So...based on my previous results, we're going to put all three back and pray it works. He said 'Hopefully I'll be calling you in two weeks to say congrats.' I agreed. Transfer is at 1pm today.


----------



## Future Mom

GL Terri!!! And have fun with FUN!!! :haha:

I'm now officially one day overdue. :wacko: Saw my OBGYN on Monday and I'm STILL at 1cm dilated, so basically no progress! She's sending me for an ultrasound today (so hopefully lil one is still doing okay in there!) and then a non-stress test on Tuesday and I see her again next Thursday - IF I'm still preggers then we'll have to start the process for inducing me. :shrug:

And now I'm in full-on old-wives-tale mode. After extensive research on google (cuz if you read it on the internet it MUST be true...) here is my "Let's get it started in here" plan: long slow walks with my feet wide apart to make room for baby to drop (aka waddling) which OH finds HILARIOUS, 3-4 cups of raspberry leaf tea per day, pineapple juice, kiwi, spicy foods, chocolate (okay - I just added that one for fun :winkwink: ), hot peppers, eggs, bananas, sitting on my exercise ball instead of the couch, long baths, and massage and :sex: with OH. I'm thinking about booking a professional massage with someone who really knows how to work the appropriate pressure points. (I'm a bit wary of acupuncture since I've never had it before - seems a bit reckless to suddenly start now). So my days are full of nonsense :haha: Anyways, sorry for the long post - hopefully some of you will find it amusing to picture me rushing through all these crazy things all day long. Wish me luck!!! :loopy:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5CmwsrT0cY


----------



## terripeachy

Futuremom-Sorry you're still waiting around for your big day. My favorite is going on long walks while waddling. Are you really going to go outside and do that? I would be cracking up. A long walk, sure, but a long walk waddling is too funny. I've heard BD/spicy foods. I hope you don't have to wait another week. It seems tiring. Anyway...since you're close, best of luck and let us know how it all goes with your ultrasound and such.


----------



## garfie

Wow such a lot happening in here 

Good luck ladies:happydance:

Future mum - you forgot nipple stimulation:haha::haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## felcity 45

Terri I have everything crossed..:wohoo::wohoo:x


----------



## moni77

Future mom - hoping something works for you!! 

Terri - I'm already waddling - especially on days like today with lower back pain. 

Off to see the little one again.


----------



## Wish4another1

future mom - I have heard sex, castor oil sick:) and walking... I have no idea if any of it really works... Good luck come on baby come on out!!

Terri!!!!!!! YOU ARE PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo:

Sis - Yay for trigger!! Good luck keep the :sex: going!!! 

AFM: BCP stopped - :witch: is sorta here...?? seems like she is gone after 2 days :shrug::shrug: my poor uterus is as confused as my husband :rofl: 
my Lap is scheduled for June 5th... :coffee: just waiting and waiting...


----------



## Katie Potatie

TERRI--Wonderful news, just wonderful! You've done your all and now it's time to wait. But 3 nice embies in there sounds promising! I can't remember the grades of your past transfers? And yes I do remember u talking about your coworker at the clinic. im certainly hoping you join him in sharing happy news with your coworkers. I just want this so bad for you...we all do!!

Future--LMAO! That is all &#128516;

Hi to all the other ladies! 

Cody is three months old already. It's amazing how fast that flew by. I just went to visit a friend who had a newborn baby a week ago and it's almost hard to believe Cody was that little not all that long ago. 

Next weekend I am going to an adoption party. My DDs preschool teacher has finally officially adopted two little boys that she has been a foster Parent to for almost 3 years. I am wondering what kind of a gift to bring? Has anybody had any experience with adoption parties or adoption gifts for older kids (4 and 5). I mean, when it's a baby you can just buy normal baby shower gifts but this is a different situation. If anyone has any ideas I would certainly appreciate it!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Katie!! I'm sure any kind of toys, clothes, giftcards would be appreciated. Adoption is super expensive so a giftcard to dinner or something might be awesome if she doesn't want to be inundated with toys and such.

I forgot to tell you this part about yesterday. For those that don't know, they ask you to make sure you have a full bladder prior to transfer so the doc can see everything a lot easier and put the embies in the right place. I had to go pee SO badly pretty much from 12:30 until 1:15 when the doctor finally came in. 

As I waiting for the doctor to come in to do my transfer, i was looking around at everything trying to distract myself. Then I saw the fire exit plan and thought 'can you imagine having a fire/fire drill when you're ready for transfer? What do you do?' Then after the transfer, while waiting for the catheter to be checked, I asked the nurse, and she said 'I would leave. The patient may be on their own if they want to wait around for the catheter to be cleared, but I'm getting out.' HA!!HA!! I'm just thankful that no one pulled the fire alarm. Also, the doctor said that people have peed on him before. BWwwaaahahaa.. :haha: I could hardly laugh (or I would have been a statistic), but I sure felt like it.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay for being PUPO Terri!!! :yipee:

Well still no temp jump IDK what to think I Dont feel like I have Od yet but this new DR gives a smaller dose of HCG so maybe that's why also my back has been killing me since trigger!! :nope:
So ready to be done w the back pain and have a Embie of my own ;)


----------



## terripeachy

How much hcg did you get this time around? I think you'll o tomorrow. Woohoo!! I want you to have an embie too!


----------



## Sis4Us

Temp shot Up so I finally Od!! :)


----------



## garfie

Sis - :happydance: that's a good temp spike :flower:

Terri - How are things? I'm getting excited for you - when will you know anything?:hugs:

AFM - I'm waiting for a temp spike/pos opk and then I'm off to get tested for NK Killer cells and have an endo scratch - hubby is not best pleased but what the hell after all I've been through - to have nothing at the end and to know I didn't at least give it one last shot???????

I'm sure he is out voted anyway - right ladies :haha:

Love to all the other ladies - don't stalk as much as I used to - so only really see the last few posts - I feel I had come to a standstill what with long cycles etc - but now I have hope again - please body don't let me down :blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

Garfie-hi!! I'm in agreement with you that you have to try everything. I don't know muh about the nk cells but I hope all is well there. I have done the endo scratch and while it hurt, it was like three seconds of pain, so just be prepared. Who knew a little catheter could hurt so badly, but my results that cycle were better than before and I had a slight chemical (hcg=5) so it does help. C'mon + opk! 
I get my results on the 14th so a few weeks away. :hugs: I'm happy to see you posting. <3


----------



## nessaw

Good luck garfie. Xx


----------



## Sis4Us

I think the HCG shot was only 6600 cuz it was a prefilled shot the other I use to do was 10000 !!
I think I Od a day early but my temps have been unreliable cuz my Sciatic is waking me up at nite :(

:sex: every day and DH took vitmans day and nite like A good boy! FXFX

Busy Bday weekend here Friday was my Nieces Sun is DH and Ds1s Ds had a Bro party lastnite and we r having a pool party tomorrow !! :boat:


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope everyone had a Hoppy Easter :bunny:


----------



## terripeachy

Well, it looks like you made it through your busy, but I'm sure fun, weekend, Sis! Oh..I saw where you took 6k units of hcg. I always have to take 10k. One time I did a mix of hcg and lupron, but I think it was because my estrogen was either below a certain level or above. I can't remember now. Your chart is looking good too!

Not much going on here. I cooked a few things yesterday and hung out with my smelly foster dog. hee hee. I'm giving him a bath today because he REEKS! I guess we did a lot of running around on the weekend too, so he was sweating and such. Now that spring is here, it's time to get active! I just need this next week to FLY by.


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - I agree with Terri - you chart looks awesome!! HOH this is the cycle!!! wow it was birthday weekend for you - that happens for us in October... 3 birthdays in 4 days!!!

terri - I hear you about smelly dogs!!! I have two!!! but mine are so big - I hate giving them a bath!! (both golden retrievers) - praying for your little embies to snuggle in!!! 

Nessaw - how you doing lady??? have you had a dr appt yet??? I am so excited for you!!!

Garfie - so good to hear from you and that you are moving forward - who cares what the negative nancy hubby says!! :rofl: good for you!!! I hope this is your cycle too!!

:hi: to the rest of our ladies... 

AFM: ran a 1/2 marathon on Saturday - 13.1 miles in 2 hours and 12 minutes! I was sooooo happy with my time (10 min miles) - I didn't walk one time!!! 
nothing to report on the TTC front - just having :sex: with my hubby whenever we want and not worrying about a thing! My Lap is scheduled for June 5th... so we shall see what the doc says when he gets in there and looks around - probably my ovaries flipping him off!! :rofl:
closing on our new house in 9 days!! we are excited - and I am nervous about consolidating two houses into one- but it will be so awesome when its done!!
Happy Resurrection Sunday everyone!! Hope you had an awesome weekend (not sure how you could've if you didn't run a half marathon- lol) !!


----------



## terripeachy

Wow Wish..that is a really great time! Woohoo...congrats to you. I hope you aren't too sore at this point. Negotiating stairs was always the hardest for me after a long race.

And I can't believe the closing is in 9 days. Eek!! Are you guys able to move in as soon as you close, or are the people renting back for a bit? The good news is that you don't have to rush to move everything from your house in to the new one, and you can move the stuff you want the most, and then trash the rest. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Thanks Terri! I am actually not that sore - I took a 20 minutes ice bath after I got home from the race... it sucks but it really cuts down on the soreness so I make myself do it!!

and we can move in right away - the seller said the moving van was coming on Saturday April 4th - so we should be good to go - unfortunately I have to work the weekend after we close and all the next week - so I don't have an opportunity to take off until the last week of April - that is when the majority of the big items (that we are keeping) will be moved...and yes I am going through things and deciding what is being kept or given away (to charity or family) - I am trying really hard to make this a low stress move... we shall see how I do!! :thumbup:
I guess I should get started huh??? :haha:


----------



## nessaw

Hi guys. Am doing ok. Bit up and down. Got a little bit of nausea starting which is keeping me going. Seen the gp for midwife referral and been to the recurrent miscarriage consultant but all they did really was give another prescription for progesterone and aspirin. So just keeping taking those. Seeing the consultant again a week wednesday. Can't wait to get back to school and keep me mind off it!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I SURVIVED the Bday weekend wish I could say the same for my 1/2 of the work bench I built , the rim on my DH Harley and the Kicker DHs Beans!!

Yea he was way :wine: and was showing off his Bike and popped the clutch and went into the cabinet :nope:
I wanted to kill him but his stupidity kicked him in his own Balls so Karma :rofl:

Hope I'm PG cuz his Unit might be broke!! :haha:


----------



## kfs1

WOW - I'm way behind on this thread.

Sis - FX this month. I'll be stalking your chart. Looking good so far.

Future - Any news?!?!?

Wish - That house looks amazing. I'm super-excited for you. And congratulations on the half marathon! That time is amazing. It must feel great to BD just when you want to and not have to worry about timing or any of that. A nice break until after your lap in June maybe.

Garfie - How did the endo scratch go? Hope it wasn't too painful.

Nessaw - Glad to hear that all is OK. It sounds like school will be a great distraction for you! Hope these next few months fly by for you.

Driving - Congrats on the move! It sounds like it will be a good thing for you. When's it happening?

Rad - Glad to hear that you're doing well. Any new pics of the penguin?

Blues - I really hope the IUI works for you, too! It sounds like your doctor is very optimistic which is great!

Terri - Don't feel pressured to test early. Only a week to go until your beta!! :)

Nothing much to report. We started on the nursery this past week so I'm feeling pretty good about that. Just have to paint the trim and order the furniture and we'll be good to go. Also started to look at daycare centers which is no fun but I'll feel better if I can get a place locked down soon.


----------



## terripeachy

Big news...Moni sent me a message on words with friends that her water broke around 3:30 this afternoon. She thinks the baby is coming sooner rather than later and she'll be back to post once everything is done. She's about a month early and was planning on getting pregnancy pics on the 18th. I guess now they will be baby pics! :happydance:


----------



## Blueshoney

Moni-When you check in OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I hope you have a easy quick labor!!!

Wish-Wow 9 days to go until you have your new home!!! 

Nessaw-So glad everything is going well so far! I have high hopes this is the one for you! 

Sis-Your chart looks amazing! 

AFM-I start clomid tomorrow. I had dropped off my presciptions for clomid and ovidrel yesterday. They stated that they had to order it. I'm like ok fine. They also told me my insurance covered it. I had to pick up my ovidrel at the pharmacy and :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: the pharmacy messed up and never filled it because apparently my insurance doesn't cover it. But no one called me to see if I would pay cash. GRRR!!!! I had to sit and wait for an hour in order for it to get filled. 

Anyways, I am trying to be hopeful that this is all we need but after 15 months of trying its hard to be.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh wowee, Moni's water broke?!!! Here I'm waiting for Future to pop and there goes Moni! Thank goodness a month early is okay he just will be a bitty! Thanks for sharing the news TERRI. Can't wait for your TWW to be over btw. &#128521;

Sis I'm dying laughing at the story of your DH plowing into the cabinets with his bike. Forget, "save the cabinets....save the tool!"! 

Kfs1-- Just a word of advice on the daycare search as I've done it a bunch with moves and such. Go with your gut. All state licensed places will have the same requirements for everything...just go into the nurseries and get a feel for the staff and the environment. The one that feels right is the one to choose. I used to have checkilists and such but scrapped them because it all comes down to where you would feel comfortable leaving baby. The infant room school I chose with my DD was not the fanciest and I didn't like their older classrooms, but I loved their nursery and the teachers there were GOLD. I left that place once she moved out of the nursey and found a toddler class I liked better. It's really all about the teachers. I don't give a rats patoot about their credentials...do they love babies and have a nurturing heart? That's most important. The state guidelines will make sure they are following the standards anyway.

Wish--Okay, we need to evaluate this running thing. Anything that requires you to sit in ice for 20 minutes afterwards is bad news bears. I say "NO"! Lol. Also what do u mean by consolidate the two houses? did I miss something? Aren't u moving everything from your old house into the new one? Lap coming up soon girl! Are you nervous or excited?

NEESAW--Thinking of you and the little bean! Praying this is your sticky beanie!

Okay that's all I can remember off the top of my head without going back to read more! So I joined the rec center here in town and have been able to get my workout on again while their day care service watches Cody Boy. It feels soooooo good to really get in a good workout again. But since it's not my all-women's gym, where I was the youngest member (it was Curves, for the U.S. ladies), I have to pull my shiz together and not look like a bag lady when going to excercise. And that's probably not a bad thing. I finally gave in and bought new shoes to workout in because mine were still from 2009 when my DD was born! And my little old ladies at Curves had more in-style shoes than I did but I didn't care. Having to look like a respectable member of society is a bit more work, but it's good for me. 

Cody continues to be the easiest baby ever. I so prepared myself for a difficult baby since my DD was easy, too, but he's even easier than she was. He's been sleeping through the night 8 pm to 7 am since his second month which is HIGHLY unusual. One of our first nights home from the hospital he stayed up all night and I was like, " Oh NOOO you don't SIR!" We kept him up as much as we could the following day which was rough but after that he got his days and nights a little more on track with just one nighttime feeding. And I'm not about scheduled feeding. I feed on demand. As my pediatrician said when he visited us in the hospital and I asked how much he should be eating (because I forgot since having my DD), he said "Feed him when he's hungry. He will let you know when he's done. We aren't about starving babies around here." When I get a chance to post a pic of Cody, you will see he's NOT starving for sure!


----------



## nessaw

Go Moni!!!x


----------



## garfie

:happydance: Moni Moni Moni

Just to let you know mine was a month early and he was still 6lb 1oz:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow Moni :yipee: DS1 was 6wks early he had a stay in NICU but he just turned 18 on Sunday OMG that crazy to say!!

Boys r a Lil slower than girls so give him a Lil time if he needs it Momma!! :)


----------



## Wish4another1

:blue::blue::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::juggle::juggle:
:fool::fool::wohoo::loopy:
:loopy:<3<3<3<3Congrats Moni!!!!!!!!!
can't wait to see a pic of your LO!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kfs1

Blues - How's the clomid been going for you? That's so annoying about the ovidrel and the pharmacy. I'm always having issues with my pharmacy, too. Drives me NUTS.

Katie - Thanks so much for the daycare advice. I was talking to my good friend yesterday and she said the same thing. I mean, like you said, they all have to be licensed and all of that so I would think it just comes down to your gut and if you're lucky enough to have recommendations from other people. That's so great that Cody is such an easy baby. And good for you for joining the gym! My husband and I have truly been lazy and haven't been going but I can tell that he's starting to feel uncomfortable and unhappy about himself so I'm going to try to motivate us both to go. It's good for the both of us so no excuses!

Hi everyone else! Can't wait to hear some news about Moni.


----------



## Sis4Us

Test was negative this AM so the trigger is gone FX it shows back up!! :)

Moni hope u and LO r Well!!


----------



## terripeachy

I was just looking at your chart Sis wondering when you were going to start testing. hee hee. I hope that line shows back up too. Yeah! for the trigger being gone. fxfx


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Moni!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Sis4Us

Got a huge temp dump but I was up and down all nite DH gave me his cough/cold :nope:


----------



## terripeachy

It's still above the coverline. Still :ninja: over here. 
I finally went for a run this morning since I have the day off for baseball. It felt SOOO great. I've been a lazy lima bean. And..it was even raining, so kudos to me. :haha:

I'm getting a hot tea and then finding my Os tshirt to wear. It's not as warm outside as it was predicted, and it's still overcast, but it'll be a great day regardless.


----------



## Radkat

Ooh I bet Moni and FutureMom have babies now! Can't wait to hear!

Sis and Terri - Fx for you both!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## terripeachy

GIRLS!! Wake up, wake up...After 1 year 8 months, I finally see my first :bfp: Can you believe it????? :wohoo:

I can even share line porn like all the cool girls do. Check it!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1402.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## nessaw

Omg terri I'm so beyond excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How many dpo are you? This is so cool! Xxxx


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks nessaw. This is 10dp5dt, so essentially, 15dpo. I'm really excited too. I go in for bloodwork on Tuesday. 

How are you doing?


----------



## kfs1

OMG OMG OMG OMG I am FREAKING out over here!!!!!!! Congratulations Terri. I just KNEW it. I had such a good feeling when you mentioned that dizzy spell you had! Yaaaaaay yaaaaaaay. Love you girl! Enjoy this day!


----------



## Sis4Us

:yipee: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :dance: YAY TERRI!!!

So hoping to be Bump Buddies :friends:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Crying crying crying!!! OMG TERRI my heart is so happy for you it could burst. Those are nice solid lines! What a beautiful thing to wake up to and see this morning! I had no idea you were going to even test at this point! For some reason I thought you had another week to go?? This was such a surprise I thought you would hold out for the blood test. How did DH react?? Omg so many questions but I'm just so happy for you. It was your time. I can't wait to watch your journey!! Hugs, hugs, hugs!!!! <3


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I know!! That would be so great. Your chart is still looking really good, so I'm hoping we are, too. fxfxfx.

Katie-Thank you!! After almost fainting the other day, I thought that maybe, just maybe, something was going on in my body. Then, I wanted to at least wait until after Opening Day because nothing was going to ruin my Friday (except the Os losing 12-5), so today was the day. I get bloods on Tuesday, and will be back with more information then. My husband was like 'is this a dream?' I don't think he's even seen a pregnancy test before. I told him 'yeah, I painted on that other pink line.' He's really happy and decided to cook me breakfast too, so I'm not complaining. Here's to the next leg of the journey. I'm ready for it! Thanks, babe.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Eeek so exciting!! Are u going to continue POAS or just wait for bloods? Yes, take all the pampering you can get from DH. I really feel good about your lines!


----------



## Radkat

TERRI!!! Yay! So happy for you! Can't wait to hear your great hcg results on Tuesday!


----------



## terripeachy

I have some cheapies left so I may pee on those but I'm not really going to continue POAS. My blood test is on Tuesday. Then, Thursday if all is well and I'm not sure what happens after that. Super exciting. 

Thanks Radkat and Katie.


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri: OMG I am so freaking excited and legit teared up when I saw your post!!! and OMG that lines ae soooo dark!!! No doubt about that! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

AFM-The day after I took my first clomid OMG I got saw dizzy and nauseous on the way home from work that lasted for about 2 hours but after that I've been good. I feel some cramping on my left ovary so I hope that is a good sign. A little TMI-the doctor said the clomid would make me dry but it has had the opposite effect! I go for my ultrasound on Tuesday to measure my follicles. I will know then when to do my trigger shot.


----------



## Sis4Us

GL Blues!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

TERRI!!!!! 
If I wasn't away for the weekend with the army you would get the smiley brigade- scratch that smiley division!!!!!!! Rain check for you!!!! You made my year sista!!!!


----------



## felcity 45

:happydance: Terri...OMG..you've just made my Sunday :happydance: I am so unbelievably happy for you, you deserve this sooo much wahoo :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Yikes Blues about feeling dizzy while driving home, but the opposite effect of dryness can't hurt ad your follicle(s) will be in tip top shape. I'm glad you're moving forward with clomid. It might just be the little push you need. Keep us updated and thanks!! <3

felcity-thank you so much!! How is your grandbaby treating you?? And your weight loss challenge? Fill us in with all the details!


----------



## felcity 45

It's going good Terri, weight loss target achieved last Nov just trying to maintain, easier said then done lol I love anything sweet!! :haha:

My Grand babies are lovely, I try to get round at least 3 times a week for a cuddle


----------



## garfie

Terri - woohoo that is great news - not been on bnb for a while and when I come back :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so happy for you and yes I agree let DH pamper you after the journey you have been on :hugs:

Once again a massive congrats to you both:happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

Felcity-you're such a young looking grandmother!! Thanks for sharing the picture. Two bundles of joy!!

garfie-thank you!! Yes, I sure will let him pamper me. That's part of the fun, right?


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

I've been stalking since end of last year... ntnp while waiting for a new specialist appointment after 12 yrs ttc; so have been getting my fix reading everyone else's stories!

Just want to say congrats Terri!!! and everyone else who recently conceived or had their babies. I really love reading your thread, you are all so supportive and just lovely. May you all have the same good news as Terri soon!! x


----------



## Wish4another1

:hi: Fern!!! 12 YEARS!!! wow my heart goes out to you dear... Will be praying your wait is over soon!!! :hugs2:

and now drum roll - for Terri - who sure is peachy!---
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:blue::blue::pink:
:crib::crib::hangwashing::hangwashing::laundry::laundry::mail::mail::dance::dance:
:plane::plane::yipee::yipee:
:smug::smug::coolio::coolio::icecream::icecream::juggle::juggle::fool::fool::tease::tease:
:wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy:
:brush::brush::loopy::loopy::bunny::bunny:<3<3<3<3<3<3:dog::dog::wave::wave::-=:-=:D:D:lol::lol:
:flasher::flasher:=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;:xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas12:
and now this - cause wow I am tired...
:xmas15::xmas15::xmas15::xmas15::xmas15::xmas15::xmas15::xmas15:
God bless you Terri and your little peach growing in your tummy!!!:hug:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-you are too much!! I'm glad to finally get my smiley brigade. Awesome. Thank you thank you!!!

Fern-welcome and thank you. I thought my 1.75 years was a long time, so my heart really aches for you and this journey, but I'm sure your BFP isn't too far away. :hugs:


----------



## VJean

OMG! HOLY SMOKES! SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!!! WOOHOO TERRI! :happydance::happydance::cloud9::happydance::happydance:

I picked a great day to be lazy and catch up! To say that I'm excited for you would be an understatement! You deserve this :bfp:!

Future, Moni, can't wait to see baby pics!

Katie, love your updates! 

Wish, you go girl! So proud of you! Good luck with your move!

Sis, FX'd for you!

KFS1, Katy gave you great advise on finding a daycare. It's not easy, but completely trust your gut!

Blues, good luck!


----------



## terripeachy

VJean-it's a shock, huh? I did use another cheapie today and the line is darker than yesterday so I'm feeling really good about things. 

I was watching the show 'Newlyweds, the first year' and two of the couples got pregnant in their fifth month of marriage and one of the two couples got prego Their first month trying. I was thinking that they make it look so easy, but then the preview of the next show has them going to the ultrasound and there is nothing in the sac. Then I felt really bad. Maybe the baby is just too small for viewing. I'll be watching. 

Anyway, hope you and the bigs/littles are doing well. Enjoy your spring/summer!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Still BFN starting to lose Hope :( 

I have a the Cold DH had last week so I'm sure that's not helping plus I feel like Poo and I'm an Emotional wreck!!

FX for Ur Beta Terri!!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Don't give up just yet!! Your cold is probably making you feel bad so you never know..Plus, I know you have a shortish LP, but just hang tight!


----------



## Driving280

TERRI!!!!! OMG! Congratz!!!!

Also, you are so sneaky!! I was just thinking on Saturday to check this thread to see how you were, I was totally crazy busy but then thought to myself, ah, Terri never tests early. :) :)

I can't wait to follow your journey. Nice, nice, lines too :)


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Driving!! You're right about me testing early, but I had a nagging feeling and I just needed to know one way or another. Other times I don't really have any suspicion and my chart is sucking so I'm never excited. So I'm glad I know now. Today, I am pregnant. How are you doing?


----------



## Katie Potatie

Still so excited for you TERRI! tomorrow is the blood test! Since I've been stalking you all over BnB, to see everyone's reaction to the news, I saw how you aren't going to tell the nurses that u already know. That's great! Can't wait to hear how they react! Glad to hear your lines are progressing, too. &#128077;

And since I've been stalking, I saw OlderMom is pregnant with twins!!! I thought she'd disappeared forever and have often wondered how she's doing. And it was so nice to see so many of the ladies pop on here to send their congrats! Nice to know they are still checking in, because I know how life carries u away when you have a new baby in the house. 

Sis, hang in there because if this turns out to not be your cycle I just know it's going happen soon. You can DEFINITELY get pregnant and it's just a matter of time when the golden egg and golden swimmer find each other!

Fern, I'm so sorry to hear you have been TTC for 12 years. Massive hugs to you! Hopefully this specialist can help get you the right treatment to get your BFP. Please feel free to share more of your journey. This is a wonderful group of ladies to share with!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh and Terri, I haven't started watching this season of Newlyweds yet, but will power watch them on DVR. I knew there were couples who got pregnant from the previews, but that is saddddd to hear that one of them sees an empty sac. &#128546;


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-I didn't mean to spoil the show for you. I watched the first season and even though some people were annoying, I just liked watching their experiences and compared them to mine. I like the people on this season less than last year, but I'm still hooked. 

Seeing oldermom post and having twins almost made me cry. I thought sure she was long gone as well and it was so nice seeing her. You are funny stalking the other threads. It is like a soap opera if you're on the outside looking in. I think I stalked for about a week before I signed up on one of the TWW groups. Now that thread is in the groups and discussions. There are only two of us that oops one of us that hasn't gotten pregnant yet. And we were the last to join so it makes sense. 

Well, I guess it's time for me to get out of bed and get going. :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## kfs1

Oldermom's pregnant with twins??? That's so great. :)

Sis - I'm still HOH for you. Hang in there. Hope you feel better, too.

Fx Fx Fx Fx Fx Terri!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow OlderMOM is PG W twins !! :yipee:

Well I started spotting last night after BD and More today So I guess I'm getting AF early :(


----------



## Blueshoney

Omg so happy for oldermom! 
Terri - did you get your beta today? 
Sis- ugh so sorry you're out

Im watching newlyweds the first year too. I really dislike the corvette guy. 

Afm - i had my ultrasound. I have 3 that will mature :) one is ready to go at 23 the other is at 16 and the last a little smaller. I have 3 smaller ones that will not mature. My iui is on Thursday!


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-Awesome news!! 

AFM-I'm going to cry. It's official. My beta this morning was 539. I couldn't listen anymore after that, so I'm not sure when I'm to return, but I am PREGNANT!!!! For real. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Blueshoney

Thats so amazing Terri!!!!!!! Will they check for doubling on Thursday?


----------



## kfs1

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH. Woohoo Terri. Congratulations again.

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## felcity 45

:bfp::bfp:Massive Congratulations Terri:bfp::bfp: May be one of these:blue: or one of these:pink: or..:oneofeach: ha ha:yipee::yipee::yipee: xxx


----------



## nessaw

Great numbers terri.xx


----------



## Katie Potatie

Terri u silly goose, did you not think you were pregnant with lines like that?! Lol. Nice strong beta number, too! What did the nurses say??

Felicity I forgot to tell u that u are one good lookin' grandmother. Certainly look too young to be a grandmother. And your grand babies are so precious!!

Blues--very best luck on your upcoming IUI....I so hope this does the trick for you!

Sis--I sure hope it's not an early AF. :(


----------



## felcity 45

Aww thanks Katie, really enjoying them :jo: How is your bundle of joy?

Neesaw..goodness I seemed to have missed your good news:dohh:...congratulations :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-I was still super nervous for some reason even though my cheapie test this morning was STILL positive. hee hee. It just seems unreal.

So...the phlebotomist that I don't really like was there this morning. None of the others were early birds today. I don't like her because she has trouble getting to my small veins, and the others never have a problem. I told her today that we couldn't be messing around because it was such a big day. She didn't ask if I tested, so I didn't have to lie. I just said 'maybe I'll see you in a few days.' hee hee. My nurse was super happy when she called. I hope to talk to her tomorrow and get the scoop on additional appointments and stuff. 

I go back on Thursday. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Radkat

Amazing numbers, Terri! So fricking excited for you! :happydance:

Sis - Fx it's not AF coming in early.

Blues - hooray for your upcoming IUI.

Yay for Older mom!

Hi to everyone else!

AFM - I'm not sure if I talked about having to take extra grad school classes to get my license in IN, where I'll be moving in a few months. Anyway, I'm taking an online grad school class. I haven't been in school for 15 years, so it's a bit ofan adjustment. DH and I are trading off watching Penguin while the other one gets some work done. Thank god for DD being in preschool. I have 3 more classes after this! :wacko:


----------



## Wish4another1

TERRI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy!! What a great Beta!! I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! more than happy.... ecstatic... stupendous.... wonderful.... awesome... wonkadoodle.... 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::thumbup:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::blue::blue::pink::dance::dance::dance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee:

What a great great great week for you!!!! perma smile this week!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri Congrats Congrats Congrats!!! :headspin: :headspin:

AFM spotting all day so I'm sure it's a light CD1 w all the P I'm taking IDK why??!!! :shrug: :(


----------



## nessaw

Sorry sis. Hugs.x

Afm scan today and we saw a heartbeat. Measuring a day ahead at 6+6 and she was pretty sure there was only one. Got another scan in 2 weeks so fx.


----------



## terripeachy

nessaw-Great news. I bet you're starting to feel a little more comfortable each day. :flower:

Sis-Oh no. I see the :witch: got you. I'm sorry. :hugs: What are you thinking this time around?


----------



## Sis4Us

Idk what to do anymore Terri Honestly!! :nope:

Dr wants me to come in in the AM not sure why I know it's AF I'm not stupid guess she is :haha:

Congrats on a Good scan Neesaw!! :)


----------



## VJean

So sorry Sis! :hugs:

Terri, those are great numbers! I'll check in tomorrow for sure 

Neesaw, that's fantastic! I know it's impossible to relax, but I really hope you are able to enjoy this pregnancy. Seeing a heartbeat is amazing!

Radkat, I can't even imagine taking classes with a new baby! :ninja: (I couldn't find a "SuperMom" smiley, so the ninja will have to do!) :rofl:

Blues, FX'd for you!

:happydance::happydance: OlderMom! So happy to hear that!


----------



## Fezzle

I haven't been on much lately- trying to get everything done here at the end of the academic year, especially before we go away for our wedding and honeymoon next week! And now OH has dislocated his shoulder so I'm doing more at home too! I've either just ovulated or will today and due to OH's shoulder we had to do insemination last night! We're doing to do it tonight and tomorrow too. We did get a BD session in on Monday, but it had been over a week from the last session, so not sure that sperm was great. I'll be packing both tampons and a HPT for the trip!

Only quickly catching up-

terri- so excited for you! Fx everything keeps progressing as it should!

neesaw- so glad to hear about your scan!


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-How did it go yesterday??

Next set of bloodwork today. I did another frer this morning, my last, and the pregnant line came up before the control line and it was darker. That really made me happy. The nurse is going to give me more Endometrin samples and I'll get to switch to two/day maybe next week. We'll see what today's numbers look like. 

Fezzle-have a great time and enjoy the wedding. Sorry about your DHs shoulder but luckily you were able to do an insemination! How did you do it? Hee hee. 

Radkat-good luck with your class. Hopefully it's not as cheesy and time consuming as my online classes were. So much reading and posting nonsensical stuff by certain days just to show you were 'engaged.' But, a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do. 

:wave: to everyone else!!


----------



## kfs1

Nessaw - Congratulations on the great scan! Fx for your next scan. I hate how they make you wait so long in between!

Sis - I'm sorry that the witch showed. Huge bummer. :( Let us know what the doctor says if you decide to go in.

Rad - I took classes back when I first started working with NO kids and that was stressful. Good for you! 

Fezzle - I can't believe your wedding is so close. You must be so excited! I hope you don't have to use the tampons on your trip!!! Fx for you.

Hi everyone else! Nothing to report here. Looking forward to the weekend. It's supposed to be sunny and in the 70's. ahhhhhh.


----------



## terripeachy

Second beta-check.

The phlebotomist that I liked was there today. I said initially 'Why weren't you here on Tuesday when I got my positive result?' She was like 'What? No one told me. Was it higher than before (the 5 that I had in December)? I'm so happy. I'm so happy. I'm so happy' and she started crying. So then I started crying. I said 'We have to wait until today's result and then we have to wait for the ultrasounds and stuff. Then we stopped sniffling. hee hee. fxfx


----------



## Katie Potatie

Yay TERRI just saw your second beta number! More than doubled!! I really think this is it. And nothing better than seeing that test line show up before control! 

Wonderful news NEESAW seeing the heartbeat! And glad they r having u go back in two weeks again to monitor. :)

Radkat--Yuck! Going back to school sounds like my recurring nightmare. That's pretty much always the only nightmare I ever have Finding out I have to go back to college because I was missing a few credits or what not. Hang in there girl and just knock this out and be done! 

Sis--:(. Please report what the doctor says. I'm just wondering why it came so soo for u?

Fezzle--Woop Woop for wedding and honeymoon!! Of course post pics when u can and just enjoy the heck out of every moment. Where u honeymooning at?


----------



## terripeachy

Yup..I guess I went to lunch and forgot to report my news. My hcg has more than doubled. It was 539 on tuesday and now it's at 1170. I get to schedule my first ultrasound for next week!!!! I can't even believe it. I am still in complete shock. Today I am 5 weeks prego. 

I also have to find a new OB because my current OBGYN only sees people until 12 weeks. Because I have been going to the fertility place, they keep me for 10 weeks, so why even go to my doctor for two weeks when I'm "high risk." Lots to do, lots to do.:happydance::happydance::yellow::yellow:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Terri Great beta!!!! :yipee:

AFM well I got AF well no s£I+ just in case I didn't know wtf anywho I think my DR has no clue w me but she thinks I have Insulin issues even though my Gluclose came back OK 
So I'm starting Metrformin today and trying Clomid instead for a change!! No trigger which I find Odd since I will have more Follies on Clomid I really don't want anymore Cyst but I guess she figures the Met will solve that IDK no P just a p check after O which worries me!! :shrug:
Guess she's not putting to much into this cycle and bettering on the next when my Met dose is up to full amount!! 

So all of u on met how mad is it really I can deal w the weight loss but being laid up in bed sick not so much I'm a busy Bee!! :)
Just happy to be trying new things I guess so that's good!!


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri-woohoo!!! This baby is here to stay
sis-i wonder what shortened your cycle.
fezzle-have a beautiful wedding and can't wait to see pics!

Vjean-i can't believe hes already 5 months old! 

Afm- i am [email protected]&/ing livid. my iui was canceled bc even though dh signed his medical records release forms in January, the nurse never requested the records so she never received a copy of his std panel. Which was clear btw. I had her do a 3-way call with dh and his primary and was told the results but she still canceled it. I can't explain how angry i am at her. I demanded a refund since i paid for the iui on Tuesday. We are working from home today so we were able to bd when i was supposed to have my iui. I told them that I need a new nurse bc I can't deal with her incompetence.


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - Congrats on awesome Beta#2!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::headspin::headspin::dance::dance:
Im excited to see one or two little beans in there!! You just never know!!!
I am still so happy for you!!! :hugs2:
how is your DH doing? is he saying anything or talking to your belly or anything like that??

Blues - Seriously what is that ladies name...give it to me now... I'm coming for a visit...
:bike::bike::bike::bike::toothpick::grr::grr::grr::grr::gun::gun::gun::gun:
I don't care that is totally unexcusable... I got your back and I got bail money - just tell me which way to go!!! 
Seriously though - I am sorry that her stupidity cost your another IUI... I would really be pissed too... 

Sis - I thought metformin was for PCOS? do you have PCOS? I am a little confused here... I hope this cycle will do the trick with a little clomid in there too!!
:hugs2:

Nessaw - I am happy for you too!!! A great scan how awesome!!! A christmas present for you and the hubby!!! yay!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
:xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas6::xmas6::xmas6::xmas16::xmas16::xmas16::xmas17::xmas17::xmas17::xmas17:
:xmas9::xmas9::xmas9::xmas7::xmas7::xmas7::xmas4::xmas4::xmas4::xmas4:

I was really stoked to see that Oldermom is having twins - I always wondered where she went so I am glad she is doing fantastic!! :happydance:

Yes Fezzle - cant believe your wedding is here already!! pictures please!!! or I can stalk your wedding journal!! hehe

:hi: Katie and kfs and all you other lovelies!!!

AFM: signed all our house papers yesterday! We officially own our first house together!!! YAY!!! :happydance::thumbup::happydance:
:laundry::dishes::shower::shower::mail::mail::hangwashing::hangwashing::hangwashing::plane:
The :witch: showed up 11 days after her last visit - so my cycles are totally screwed up... its hard not having even a hint of a BFP for 2+ years - and it doesn't look like one is in sight anytime soon... Just remembering to be thankful for the blessings I do have... because friends - there are SOOOO many!!! 
Have a great weekend !! :hug:


----------



## Driving280

Terri!!!! Congratz on the great beta. So wonderful :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish I asked the same thing she said its not just for PCOS it's to smooth out Ur insulin and to keep your hormones level cuz mine aren't obviously !!!

She said something about my AMH being 4.2 which is way high for my age so she wanted to try the metformin cuz the insulin issues can also cause MCs too!! :shrug:

Idk I'm down for anything it helps w weight loss which I need and it sways pink :)


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks again everyone. Still on :cloud9: It's insane.

Blues-I'd be angry too. She's had four months to request the panel and tried to do it last minute and didn't get it, so it's your fault? Oh.HELL.NO. They better give you a refund, or a free cycle, and yes, you need a change of nurses. She is totally incompetent AND we seriously don't have time to wait another cycle and wait another cycle. I hope your BD'ing worked and you won't need to go back. fxfx. I'll be stalking your chart.


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-I forgot to say congrats to you on the new house!! How does it feel to be in a new home?? So happy for you. You never know..a new house, a new bed...you may get that BFP afterall when you're least expecting it. I'm still thinking it can happen. :hugs:

Sis-I guess the metformin can't really hurt anything. My coworker found out he's diabetic at age 68, and he takes metformin. I think it can fix a lot of different things.

Fezzle-Have a great time and see you when you get back.

I added a ticker. :haha: I liked the little black lady walking in the snow.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well day one I didn't have any issues really just a headache but that's norm when I take a E blocker!! ;)


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Yaaaaaaaay for a ticker. It's official. :)

Sis - Hope the new meds do the trick! And I hope no yucky symptoms, too.

Wish - Congrats on the house!!! It must feel so amazing to be in a new place. I agree with Terri - maybe the new house will be just the trick to spark that BFP. :)

Blues - I would be BEYOND livid. Did you complain about her so that you can get transferred to another nurse? That's absolutely ridiculous.

Happy Friday everyone. I'm looking forward to a relaxing weekend. How about everyone else? Any fun plans? My crib came today. Wow - things are getting real around here, huh? :)


----------



## battyatty

Hi girls!
Ive been told by Terri I must pop in and say HI:happydance::happydance::happydance:!!!!
I was doing my normal nija stalking on the site and stopped to congratulate Terri on the April thread, and she told me to say hi here!

So here I am Terri!

Needless to say viewing the first page in a long time I cant get over how many of you have :baby: I'm thrilled for you all, and all the :bfp:!!!!! 
I cant even say congrats individually there are so many!! so just lots of love coming your way to all of you from me!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

afm, Im done, we stopped trying after Christmas, I only started temping again because I want to track my menopause! I was diagnosed PCOS last summer due to high AMH and with loosing my mum last year and not even a squint of a line in nearly 2 years, I threw in the towel. 
I am getting the marina put back in as it will help get me thru the change.... so i shall now have to wait for grand kids, but not too soon I hope, don't feel like a granny yet!:jo:


----------



## Wish4another1

battyatty - it sure is good to hear from you lady - TTC or not!!! I have missed your irish flair!!! I hope the mirena is good to you!! Yes there have been so many babies... but there are still a one or two of us plodding on... :wacko:

:hi: to everyone else

My new avatar is my new back yard... we start moving on Saturday and I am so stinking happy (and so is my husband and daughter) we have already had our first guest fishermen (my nephew) and canoe enthusiasts - my daughters friends... It is just awesome how God orchestrated this house for us... I am hoping by my birthday I am snuggly in my new wonderful house...
I turn 42 soon - so I feel as though my TTC days are numbered - my guess is the Lap on June 5th will tell the tale...since coming off the pill I have had lovely hot flashes at night - and I have no idea why :shrug::shrug::shrug: and the witch keeps coming and going and now she won't leave... lovely... but that is all in the background now as we prepare to move to our new house!! have a great week everyone!!


----------



## Smiles013

Okay...so I've been M.I.A not to be confused with Mia. Lol and I log in and go to the last page to back track and what do I see????? CONGRATULATIONS TERRI!!!!!!

I'm soooooo sorry ladies...things have been crazy so I really need to properly catch up but just know you all have been on my mind and I've continued to hope all the best for all you ladies. Not sure if I was still posting when I found out I got to keep my job but since then I've started another business in addition to working full time and trying to build the other business. I'm all over the place, I swear! :wacko:

Now I'm going to back track so I can get caught up someone and see what else is going on. Wish...I saw you're about to move! Congrats!!! You're moving to the house with like a zillion acres right?? Lol


----------



## Katie Potatie

Batty! So good to hear from you and glad you updated us on what's going in on your world! It sounds like you are comfortable with the decision to stop TTC, and that certainly takes a whole lot of pressure and stress out of your life. Before you know it, yes, there will be grandbabies to snuggle! Just so pleased to hear from you and wish you well!

NEESAW--Again, great to hear about your u/s going smoothly and looking fed to hearing good results from your next one coming up soon.

TERRI--Glad to see your ticket is up...but shouldn't you be walking in the sun and not snowflakes? Lol!

Sis--So you've never been on metaforum before? This will be very interesting to see how it does for you and I'm glad u are trying something new. Hope this leads to a sticky!

Wish--Yay for the new house!! I can only see your profile pic on my phone and it doesn't enlarge but from what I can see, it looks green and beeyootiful! What a fun time getting a fresh start. Very anxious for your lap in June, too!

Blues--Oy! I'd be ticked beyond belief, too. I just can't imagine you'd get charged for their screw up. Yup. Change nurses for sure if possible. It's scary the incompetence that floats around the medical community. Hang in there!!

Kfs1--25 weeks already! Where's the bump pic lady?? What nursery theme are you doing? Is baby going to sleep in your room at first or go right to his/her own room. There's definate benefits to both. Yes things are getting real! Btw, does your sister know the gender of her baby?

Wonder how Moni and Future are doing?! And Fezzle with the wedding? 

AFM, I finally called my OBGYN to ask for a prescription for anti-anxiety Meds. She prescribed me Zoloft, which is also used for depression, which I don't feel I have, but I swear, my hormones must still be kooky because I'm on edge a lot. With my DD, I had the typical Baby Blues for about 4 months, where I'd cry and get emotional for no reason, but not this time. None of that. Just always anxious. So hopefully the meds will help me chillll! Anyway, I just mention it because you don't hear a lot about the physical and emotional changes women can go through after birth and you aren't always floating around on Cloud 9 even when your greatest wish came true! Damn hormones!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi Smiles! We must have posted at the same time. Glad to hear you are well, although crazy busy! Mia pics?


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-I'm so happy that you love your new place, and that grass sure does look REALLY green. Glad everyone is happy thus far. It's going to be a big adjustment and I know it will be a great one! Congrats again.

Smiles-Thank you, thank you!! You just can't stop, can you?? hee hee. Sometimes I feel like I am constantly on the go, but I'm trying to pare a few things back, but then I get bored and want to do more things, so it's a never ending battle. Hope Mia and the rest of the family are doing well. Thanks for stopping by. And yes, pictures please! She probably looks like a completely different girl by now.

Katie-Someone else asked why I'm walking in the cold, but it's because i'm having a December baby! hee hee. In real life I don't like snowflakes, but I liked that ticker. I have noticed that not many have a cold ticker. hee hee. I'm odd I guess. I really just like the black lady walking with her hat and scarf. I hope your new medicine works for you and you can enjoy everything instead of being anxious about it. And..I hope that you can eventually come off of it. Some of those meds make me nervous because once you're on them, that's it.

AFM-I had to get a new blood pressure medicine. It's 5mg of Amlodipine or something like that. Before I was taking 25mg of hydrochlorothiazide (HCTZ). When you're pregnant your blood pressure tends to be lower, so I'm wondering why I even have to take 5mg, but whatever. I'll just do what they say and see how my pressure checks out. I'm also salty because the pill is a little bigger than my other one. I was fine with taking blood pressure meds because the pill was so small. This pill is still smaller than my prenatals, so I need to just relax, but I'm being a baby because I can. hee hee. My MIL called me last night to say congrats. I told her we'd call her on Thursday with the update. I still haven't told my dad yet. He's coming in May, so he can be excited then. I really want to tell him in person so I can see his smiling face. I imagine he's ready to see someone other than my sister's four kids. HA!HA!!


----------



## kfs1

Wish - Loving the pic of your backyard. And I'm sooooooo happy that you're so happy. :) It sounds like this place is going to be amazing. You'll have such a great summer! :)

Terri - That's nice that your MIL called to congratulate you. I'm sure you must be SOO excited to tell your Dad. Awww - I can't wait to hear that story. :)

Smiles - Glad to hear that you're doing well. So, you're going to work full-time and have another job on top of that???

Batty - Nice to hear from you. It sound like you're doing well. I hope you're feeling good now that you've taken the TTC pressure off of yourself.

Katie - Good for you for getting some anxiety meds. So many women have hormonal issues after birth and just ignore them but why suffer?. I hope they do the trick and you start to feel more like your old self again. 25 weeks is crazy, right? We actually have most of the furniture set up in the nursery already since everything came last week. No real theme but our bedding is gray, white, and turquoise so we're going with those accent colors and we were thinking of adding some elephant pics on the walls, too. I think the baby will be in with us for the first few months but then I really want to try to have him/her sleep in the nursery after that. Our room is TINY and I can see it being a struggle once I go back to work if we don't try to. Oh - and my sister doesn't know the gender of her baby either. It'll be a double-surprise. :) Here's a bump pic from a few weeks ago. I'm really bad at taking pics - I hate being in them.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2452.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sis4Us

Batty :hi: so good to hear from u!! My AMH was high last time so I'm on Mertformin now what does it mean w high AMH?? I don't get it
A few yrs ago it was 1.2 now it's 4.2!!! :nope:

Smiles good to hear from u Too!!

Wish new house new start!! :)

Love the Bump Kfs1!!

Katie I had really bad BLUES w both oys I've read that's it can be worse w Boys cuz u don't have those Happy Boy hormones anymore and go straight back to Girl Witch Mode!! :shrug:
Hope those meds help but if it's anxiety I'm not sure it will FX it does!!

AFM got a High on monitor today not sure if it's the Clomid or what DH has to go to a JOB most likely when I will O :grr: 
We will just have to do the best we can I guess :(


----------



## battyatty

Sis4Us said:


> Batty :hi: so good to hear from u!! My AMH was high last time so I'm on Mertformin now what does it mean w high AMH?? I don't get it
> A few yrs ago it was 1.2 now it's 4.2!!! :nope:
> (

My AMH came in at i think 17.6 in European levels, what ever that is in US I'm not sure????


----------



## Sis4Us

Idk the difference so I'm not sure either :shrug:

Well DHs job got pushed to Monday so he should be here for O .... Happy Mommy!! :)


----------



## Blueshoney

Batty-So good to hear from you! 
Wish-OMG You HAVE A POND!!!!!!! Dying of jealousy right now! I'm in SoCal so no ponds anywhere with our drought!
Sis-Woah that's crazy how high your AMH got! Did the doctor say it would be harder to get pregnant at those levels?
Terri-I love your ticker!!! Oh you need to have a video camera set up so you can video your father's reaction! 
Katie - So glad you are getting medicine for your anxiety. My mom had postpartum depression after my brother was born. I must say, I thank you for being so open about it. So many women hide it. 
KFS-You have the cutest bump! You hardly look pregnant! 

AFM- Nothing much going on as now I have to wait to the next cycle unless us staying home from work to bd worked! It has been interesting testing out the trigger though. I used both hpt and opk. The HPT has been fading but OPKs have stayed strongly positive.


----------



## Sis4Us

Blues idk the nurse said the higher the better but then the dr said high AMH can mean PCOS so I started the Metformin!! :shrug:

From what I've read a normal AMH for a woman of my "Advanced Age" should be 1-2 so mine has gotten higher but I've been taking Ubiquinol and other Supps to help w that so idk if it increased my number to a 20 something's :shrug:
It does state that ladies w a higher number for there age group can be suffering from Insulin resistance PCOS which can cause infertility and MC!! 
The Metformin seems to be helping and I'm down 4lbs :)

Also yes w every loss I've had blaring OPKS even after a Negative HPT!! FX FX u dont need the IUI!! ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-Your charts always look amazing, I just really hope this is the truly amazing one. :) 

Sis-Awesome on the weight loss. I hope that's supposed to happen with metformin. :wacko: 

My sister called last night and she was asking me when I was going to tell my Dad. I told her that I'd tell him in May when he visits, and she said 'I'm just so excited, I may slip up when I see him tomorrow night.' So...I may have her videotape his reaction on the phone when I call him and tell him after our ultrasound. That way she can talk to him about it (or whatever!). She is such a goofball. She was like 'Do you have nau-sea yet?' I said "no, maybe at 6 weeks. The interwebz says it starts around then." Then she said 'It doesn't start at 6w.' I said 'Then when does it start? When did you have nau-sea?' she said "I didn't have it." I said "Then why are you bugging me? Maybe I won't have it either!! I gotta go finish dinner and pick up my car. I'll call you later." She is such a goof. She _wants_ me to be miserable? hee hee.


----------



## Driving280

Hi all!

I am back to work! Monday was my first day... sad. But, easier than with my first son, I didn't even cry much! Hasn't been too bad. Also, our move to the Bay Area in CA is now certain ... we are relocating in July. Which means I have to find a place there, already stressed, it is so expensive...

We are also still kind of thinking about #3. Not really an issue yet, as I am not supposed to TTC for 6 months after a c-sec and I am breastfeeding, so no period yet. Last time I got my period at like 9 months after. I just don't know if I want to go back on the TTC bandwagon at 42.5 or so... Anyway, I first have to lose the last 15 lbs of the 40 I put on with DS #2.


Batty- HI! It's been ages!! Glad all is well and you are content with your choices.

Wish- Gorgeous :)

Sis- I always thought high AMH was good... Mine was 2.9 last year and the IVF clinic was slobbering over having me be their patient and helping with their 40+ statistics  (They actually kept on calling me and asking when I was coming in.) Of course, I got pg on my own shortly after doing the battery of tests.

Terri- I am super happy for you!! Love the ticker too, very elegant!

Katie - Sorry you have to take the medicine for your anxiety, but am glad you are taking control of it... *hug*

KFS- The bump is super cute!


----------



## Driving280

Oh, Terri, I forgot to ask when your first ultrasound is? Can't wait to hear whether there is 1 or 2 in there :)


----------



## Smiles013

Well...I'm still playing catch up but this is how far I've gotten..

Rad..congrats on the birth of Penguin!!! Glad to hear everyone is doing fine :hugs:

Nessaw...congrats!!!!!!! Very excited for you!!!!

Oldermom...did I read right TWINS???? Double congrats 

KFS...yes I am working full time, trying to grow my adult party business AND I decided that wasn't keeping me busy enough so I became a presenter for a cosmetics and skincare company called Younique :haha: who needs to sleep right? How is everything with you?

Here is Mia's latest picture taken on vacation a couple weeks ago before we were damn near killed. Yeah I ended up with 4 stitches in my left eyebrow, 7 stitches down the center of my forehead as 4 staples in m scalp! It was horrible! I'll have to post the story in more detail in a bit. 

Gonna keep backtracking to catch up some more.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wish4another1

Smiles - OH MY GOODNESS... she is soooo cute!!!! thank you for sharing - and what in the world happened to you???

Terri - thinking of you today and I hope you get to hear/see that little heartbeat!! :thumbup:

Driving - whew - back to work and moving!! plus new baby!!! you have lots going on!!! :)

Blues - I hope staying home to BD worked!!! FX and HOH for you!!

Sis - Yay for weight loss - 4lbs is nothing to dismiss either!!! I hope the metformin does the trick... I have heard that a high AMH means PCOS... but that is just from reading on this website... keeping my FX for you!!!

kfs - LOVE the itty bitty bump pic!! thank you for sharing!! I cant believe how many weeks you are now!!! it seems to go so fast!! :hugs::thumbup:

Katie - sometimes meds are all we need!!! I hope this takes care of it and soon you won't even need those!! any new pics of Cody?

:hi: again Batty!!!

AFM: well off to the Doc today -been having AF bleeding/spotting for 12-13 days - and started bleeding bright red blood after working out Monday - uncomfortable/painful :sex:, plus hot flashes at night - AND I am taking my temp again and its way to high for the :witch: time of the month...so I am thinking Mr. Cyst has returned or is trying to return... 
it feels defeating for sure :cry:... so who knows what the dr will say today...
prepping for the move... not much longer now...:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-Yes, I love her!! Thanks for sharing the picture. You are cracking me up with all your jobs. You seriously cannot stop. I wish my husband had that work ethic! Just kidding. His one job is perfectly fine. Yeah, definitely fill us in on the accident. Scary, mama.

Wish-Bleeding for 12 days? Yikes. I'm glad you have an appointment today and I hope the doctor doesn't say that there is another cyst. But...it would be good to know why you're bleeding so much. I'm torn on what I want. I just want you to be better. :hugs:

Blues-Yes, today is the day. I'm starting to get really nervous, although I really have no reason to be. I'm not bleeding/spotting, and really nothing is going on. I guess that's why I'm a little scared/nervous. I just want everything to be ok. I'll update you this afternoon, of course!


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - hoping you are getting scanned and seeing/hearing the good news as I type!!!

AFM:well first off the dr had to cancel seeing me today because of some emergency surgery issues - but they wanted me to go ahead and have the ultrasound - glad they did - I have alteast 4 cysts they can see - one large fluid/blood filled cyst on my left ovary - and 3 on my right ovary - 1 is large and looks to be filled with blood - while the other two are solid (or at least more solid - definitely a different color on the screen than the cysts filled with fluid)

not the news I wanted to hear - and I dont even get to talk to the dr about what now until Monday at 250pm - so these things are going to keep growing all weekend!!! I don't even have spare birth control pills to take - if that would even work... I don't know what my restrictions should be nothing I am very frustrated and concerned


----------



## terripeachy

Things went well. We have one baby inside. All three phlebotomists wanted to go in the room with me to check out my insides! My hubs was scared to look at the screen but the doc said 'come over here!' It was great. Picture later if I can get it to load. Phew! So happy.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Yay Terri!! Just came on real quick to check how the appointment went. I didn't have any worries at all for the ultrasound considering you have had such great numbers and no bleeding or spotting. Was baby big enough to be able to see the flickering heartbeat? So Happy for you!

Sorry, to post and run, I didn't have time to read everyone else's posts yet. I am packing frantically for our trip tomorrow. I don't know if I mentioned it, but I lost my mind and decided to travel by myself with both kids across country to go visit friends and family in Arizona. DH can't go because he has to work. Grandparents are in their 90s and I want to make sure they meet the new baby just in the event something happened to them before we all meet in Michigan for the summer. The Zoloft is going to come in handy for this venture! 
Will catch up and respond back later when I get to my grandparents and settled!


----------



## Driving280

Terri, yay for the ultrasound!!


----------



## Joy143

Hi everyone! Is it too late to join in? I will admit that I have been stalking this page and it looks like one of the friendliest threads I've seen. (Not to mention informative)


----------



## nessaw

Terri that's brilliant news. Congratulations .x
hi everyone and welcome joy.x


----------



## terripeachy

I told my dad last night and it went well and he's excited. The setup was perfect because I was talking about my blood pressure medicine and how they had to change it and my oral surgeon sister didn't tell me that I may get puffy gums as a result. My dad said "Why did they have to change it?" I said 'For pregnancy' and waited. Then he started laughing. 

Then he said 'Well, don't expect me to come babysit.' WHILE HE IS BABYSITTING MY SISTER"S BABY IN AUSTIN WHILE SHE PARTICIPATES IN A CONFERENCE!! I was just like 'Ok, Daddy. Whatever.' This is reason #1 why we have mothers. To block out all the stupid s^*&@ that our dads would say to us given the opportunity. I'm not sad or mad. I'm just happy that today I'm pregnant.

Wish-Did you call your pharmacy? You may have refills on BCP from when they first submitted the order. Just a thought. Sorry you have four cysts. That's crazy. Where do they come from, honestly? I have that fibroid and it's away from my uterus, but it is seriously growing more and more every time I get a scan. Yesterday the doc mentioned that my high risk doctor will have to keep an eye on it. That's not very reassuring. I don't want to have another surgery. I hope you stop bleeding by Monday and the doctor can get you some more BCP. It's one thing after another. :hugs:

Hi Joy! Tell us about yourself.


----------



## Joy143

Hi Neesaw and Terri! Thanks for letting me join. Hmm about me...well I was stalking this forum looking for any guidance based on what I learned from my last doctor visit. I just turned 44 this month (ugh!) and my husband is 45. We have 1 daughter from my past relationship but she is now 21. We got married when I was 40 and I've been wanting to have a baby for a long time but we wanted the first 2 years just to be us...oh if only I had known better! When I was younger my doctor told me to be extra careful because I am fertile as the day is long. Unfortunately after being on DPO for way too long (noone told me to take a break) my system is completely jacked!

Trying to make this shorter...fast forward to now. Went to get a fertility eval and based on my blood work I was told that I am menopausal. *Que crying* The stalker that I am saw that Oldermom had similar high fsh so I was hoping that maybe there was still a chance for me to make it happen. My DH has no children of his own and I would love to have one with him. Some times you don't find the good guy until its late. 

So my stats from the doc:
FSH 50.9
LH 12.3 
TSH .976
Prolactin 15
Estradiol 17
Progesterone .5

Thyroid and liver functions are fine. We aren't going to be aggressive in terms of doing IVF or anything. He is ok if we don't have children and I guess I can be too but I really would like to have just one more. I was hoping I could use supplements and perhaps accupuncture to try and 'fix' my system to make it happen. Long shot I know but there it is.


----------



## Joy143

Congrats to you Terri! Feel like I kind of know you already. LOL I'm definitely a foodie so your cooking posts always made me smile

Neesaw- Congrats on your wedding. I hope it was as beautiful as you hoped it would be.

Hello to everyone else. Have a fabulous day


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - I am so happy happy happy happy happy for you!!! :yellow::yellow::yellow::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::dance::dance::dance:
I just can't help it - I hope you are soaking in every little moment of this time!!! which I know you are - and I love your ticker - it actually fits how I see you in my minds eye!!! :) anyway - love love love happy happy happy... i think you get the picture!! :haha:

Neesaw - I also smile every time I see your ticker!!:happydance::happydance: When is your next appointment?? how are you feeling??

Joy - Welcome!! You and I share similiar stories - my DH has no children of his own I have two daughters (23,18) from previous relationships... and I would love for my husband to have a LO call him daddy... we have been trying since our wedding night over 2 years ago - and not even a hint of BFP... I look forward to walking this journey with you... this thread has amazing ladies - so supportive and caring - and yes full of information!!! Good luck with lowering that FSH!!:hugs:

AFM: Terri - I never had a script for my pills - my dr gave me 3 sample packs... I am reallly hoping he talks to the nurse about my ultrasound and they give me a call today and not make me wait all weekend... today is my last day in the office for a week :happydance: and tonight will start the big ole production of moving - I am already tired :haha: but so excited too!! 
if at all possible I am leaving early today - I only have one meeting... and couple of the bosses on gone -so maybe just maybe I can escape - if all else fails - hey I have all these cysts :rofl:
have a great weekend ladies!! :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow Ladies sorry I've been MIA I've been dealing w Prom prep and Graduation Annoucements and pictures!! Prom is tonite and w only a week to figure it all out I've been running like a chicken w my head cut off :headspin: 
After all that my DS1 tells me he thinks he will just skip it he feels weird going w out a date :grr: 
I understand I would feel weird too but I told him last week if he didn't want to go I understood so not to buy a ticket !! Well he bought a ticket and said he was going now he's NOT!! :nope:

At this point IDC I just want it to be over and done w he has the suit all ready if he changes his mind AGAIN I guess !! :shrug:

Wish so sorry about the cyst Girl u need Metformin I think :) :hugs:

Welcome Joy sorry I haven't been around to update the front page I will add u if u want just let me know!! :hi:
I would say w those numbers Supps might help or medicated cycles are u on Thyriod meds Ur TSH seems low but so is mine cuz I take Armour Thyriod u really have to go by Ur Free Ts TSH is a BS test!!
If u need any help w a Supps list let me know I will help any way I can !! 

Terri yay for seeing Ur Pea!! :) Only one ??? was kinda hoping for twins w u too :)
I keep seeing twins everywhere so I thought for sure .... maybe it will be me :haha: 
A girl can dream right :)

TGIF!!!
https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_photo_zpsn0tpryu_edit_1429228507423_zpsdy9vm1wz.jpg
My BIG I know I must be Cray Cray to start over huh!!? :)


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I've been wondering what you've been doing, but you sure do have a lot on your plate! I agree...if your son decides to go, he'll be ready. How come he didn't invite someone? Is he shy? He's so handsome, I think all the girls would have accepted if he just asked someone. hee hee.

Just one in the ultrasound. I was freaking out before we went in the office that it would be so crazy if there were two sacs, but then I was kind of disappointed that there was only one, but, of course, I'm happy with one. It was all just a toss up.

Joy-Thanks for sharing your story. As you can see, you're not alone on this thread! That's funny that you like my food stories. I haven't really been cooking or eating out lately, but I'm sure I'll get back to it. My happiness the other day was when I went out to dinner with my bestie and all the cheeses on the cheese plate were pasteurized. I LOVE a cheese plate but was worried. I ate every piece of cheese and the homemade apple butter alongside it. It's the little things. hee hee. Hopefully you and your DH will be able to have a baby soon. 

Wish-Maybe you can get a quick nap in when you leave work today and then you'll be pumped for moving. Sorry about not having a BCP prescription. Hmmm..Hopefully someone will call you. Thanks for saying that my ticker looks like me. In real life, I would love to look wistful and carefree like that lady. hee hee.

Fezzle-Are you back yet? Tell us all about your wedding/honeymoon.

:wave: to everyone else!! Hope everyone has a great weekend! I have the SPCA annual fundraiser on Sunday to attend, and on Saturday I'll just be hanging out at home. I may read my book or clean up the spare room. It's going to be chilly (60s), so I don't really want to be outside. Since baseball is back, I can always just sit and watch tv. hee hee. No big plans, that's for sure.


----------



## Joy143

Hi Sis. Prom and graduation...oh the joy/pain of it all. LOL At least DS1 has everything just in case  Handsome guy! I'm middle of the road on being on front page. Not a big deal to me because I'm still trying to figure out where I'm going on this crazy train. You can if you like but I won't be mad if you don't either.

I'm not on any medications for thyroid or anything. I've always been relatively healthy and currently I'm just taking herbs/supplements. If there is anything else you can suggest, I will gladly consider it. What I do now is DHEA 25mg 2x daily, whole food multivitamin, vitex berry, CoQ10 100mg 2x daily, and folic acid 1000mcg 2x daily. I'm thinking about going for a consult with an accupuncturist but haven't made the call just yet. I keep alternating between believing I can make it happen and calling it quits. I try to stay positive and my DH is the one that is more sure of it than I. 

Wish- Thank you! I haven't had a hint of a BFP in all this time either so we are definitely in it together. Glad to be welcomed into this thread  Let's get to walking...


----------



## Joy143

Hey Terri! One is perfect! Once you feel up to it, I full expect to hear about your cooking show adventures. LOL I mostly like baking but cook pretty much every day. going to get some pies or cookies going today. Going to a fish fry tomorrow night and not sure what I'm going to take.

Wish- I'll be thinking of you as I move furniture tomorrow. Just moved my parents out of state and have to go pick up some furniture tomorrow for my daughter's apartment. Good thing I only move light stuff. My DH always tells me I can't help with the heavy stuff because he "doesn't want me to hurt my uterus"! LOL Hey, you don't have to tell me twice ha ha ha


----------



## nessaw

My next appt is on wed-scan and rmc appt. Everything feeling ok at the mo-sore boobs, tired, nauseous, stuffy nose. Am 8 weeks today! Had to sort my midwife appt as they had sent the referral to the wrong place - it's in a couple of weeks.


----------



## terripeachy

nessaw-I saw you on the December 2015 thread so I decided to sign up. Not sure if I'm on the front page yet, as I haven't looked. Is this your first scan?? I'm so excited for you. Happy 8 weeks!! I guess you're really only two weeks ahead of me. It seemed like you got your BFP WAAYYY before me, but I guess only two weeks. hee hee.


----------



## nessaw

I had a scan 2 weeks ago @ 6+5 with a heartbeat. It's going very slowly! Yup am on the dec board but there are a lot of people on there-it goes v fast. Sadly I find it more comfortable on the dec rainbows one. I just saw you flash up on there and was v excited!


----------



## terripeachy

How was everyone's weekend?
Sis-did you big go to the prom? I've been waiting for the update!

Wish-are you super sore from moving? Are you finished?

Joy-you'll be happy to know that I have a new love; frozen vegetables. Hee hee. I bought frozen onions and peppers, bell peppers, and mushrooms. How convenient. I usually just buy fresh and chop them all up but this girl is hungry! I put it all in a pot with Cajun, boneless chicken thighs, rotini and broth and let the pasta cook. Oh and then I added mascarpone because I didn't have cream or cream cheese. Hee hee. Yum yum. Lunch for the week!

The annual Maryland SPCA fundraiser was cancelled because of the protesters in the city even though it was in a different part of town. People that don't go into the city are scared as it is (silly), but when there are riots/protests I guess they are really scared. Funny though because the Os stadium had 43k people and that's right downtown. They beat the Red Sox 18-7. Yeah! So I just stayed home and watched the game and read. Oh and my dreams have been out of control. Mountain lions, affairs, taking classes, etc. they are all in color too. It's exciting going to sleep every night!

:wave: to everyone else!


----------



## Joy143

Congrats to you too Nessaw! A wedding and a baby :happydance: So exciting!!

Terri - Funny thing is that I made braised chicken thighs last night, LOL onions and peppers with tomatoes simmered in broth. Today I'm rolling with meatloaf and mashed potatoes because its cold and rainy. How are you feeling today? Stinks they cancelled the SPCA fundraiser though. Hopefully it can be rescheduled for a later date.

Sis- Would love to hear a prom update too. When is graduation? Oh, and you're not crazy to want to start all over. I'm a grandma and I want to start all over so...nope, not allowed to be crazy LOL (at least not alone)

AFM- My chart is all kinds of wacky this month. Don't even know what to make of it. On day 18 and still no ovulation which hasn't happened before. I've only been charting since December but it's always been detected just irregular. Sometimes early day 7 or 8 and other times day 13-15. Even fertility friend says my cycles are irregular. Ugh! It's hard enough trying to BD when it's time much less when the target keeps moving. BD on command does not work well for us. LOL 

Hope everyone had a great weekend :hi:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I had a very Exciting weekend but NOT in a Good way!! my BIG didn't go to Prom he never made it there!! His Auto class went on a field trip Friday and 2 Truck full of Boys got Pulled over for Racing!!! Mine went to jail cuz he was 18 along w 2 others he was in Jail yes jail for 26hrs cuz there Computer system went down Friday nite!! :nope:

Mommy bailed him out at 6Pm and stayed at a hotel downtown to get him ASAP but he wasn't released until 11:30Am Saturday!!
I'm glad he was in there w the other boys at least he wasn't alone but also kinda Mad at the boy driving the truck but BOYS wil be BOYS!!
He has court and will probably get probation so his running wild and free days r over now!! Hope he learned his lesson early on!! ;)

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/shanta_announcement_zps40jozmmt.jpg
Just glad he wasn't in school per say so they can't prevent him from walking!!

I'm totally confused about when I Od if I Od cuz I didn't temp or take a OPK a few days dealing w this BS!! I filled in what I think my temps probably were but idk for sure!! :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Jail?! Ugh..I hope he learned his lesson. Unbelievable. All that prom indecision and then it didn't even matter. Did he say he was scared in jail? I would be.

I think you probably O'd, but with all that stuff going on, who knows. I guess we'll see what tomorrow's temp brings. :hugs: Sorry for all of your son's drama. This is why you need a girl. :winkwink:


----------



## nessaw

Sis what a nightmare. Can't believe how long he had to stay in-blooming computers.
Joy hope you work out that ov.
Terri you're making me hungry!


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri-What a bummer the fundraiser was cancelled! When I lived in Baltimore, it always humored me how afraid people in the surrounding areas were afraid of the city! I enjoyed my time in there while I was in college! You normally dream in black and white? I always dream in color. I thought everyone did! 

Sis-OMG I can't believe your son went to jail! I hope the charges get dropped! 

Joy-Welcome to the group! I know you stated you didn't want to do IVF but are you going to try clomid and timed intercourse or IUI? 

Nessaw-I love seeing your ticker passing time! When is your next scan? 

AFM-I was assigned a new nurse and she is awesome! She had no problems getting DH's medical records immediately! She is so communicative and friendly. She will be a much better fit for us. 

I have a question for those that used triggers-How long was it before the trigger left you system? For comparison, I'm 5' and weigh 115. 

So I have been testing out the trigger, which I took on the 14th, and on Friday got a stark white strip but a faint positive on Saturday. I'm thinking its still the trigger because I felt that my urine was more concentrated than the day before. I also got a faint positive today but again it seemed more concentrated than Friday's. I'm I right to think its still the trigger?


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-Usually I don't notice any color, but in my dreams lately, there has been something that I noticed in color, for example, a blue car, a room that is lit with lamplight. Normally I would just see a car. hee hee. Wait..so you took the trigger shot on the 14th and on the 25th you noticed a line?!! EEK!! That trigger has to be out of your system by now! Are we going to be bump buddies?!!! I'm getting really super excited. Keep testing.

I'm so happy you stood up and told them you hated that nurse. This whole process is so draining, it doesn't make sense to have a sucky nurse. But now..you won't even need the nice nurse. I am so excited. :wohoo: that's me right now.


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri-I'm like 99% positive that its still the trigger shot in my system. I don't want to get my hopes up for nothing. :(


----------



## Sis4Us

How much HCG Blues?? I would say 10DPT or 8-9DPO it should be out of your system but I've been fooled B4 !!!! FXFX


----------



## Joy143

Sis- WOW! Jail for that?! Seems a bit excessive to me but that's just my opinion. I'm with Terri I would have been scared. I love the pics though. The black and white one is my favorite. Hope you get to de-stress soon. I just picked up a dvd on easy yoga to try and help me relax a bit. Plus I could use some gentle exercise.

Blueshoney- Thanks for the welcome. I think right about now I'm just praying for a miracle. My doc (don't have an RE) did my blood work just to see where I stand and when it cam back that my FSH was high (50) she flat out said there's no point and that she wasn't going to give me clomid. Originally she was going to but she just killed any hope I had after that. I've kinda been licking my wounds and trying to move forward with supplements and diet. As much as I can we try to time BD but the on command thing doesn't work well for me and my DH. Not promising I know but like I said...holding out for a miracle.

How do you get your chart to show up on your post?


----------



## Future Mom

Hey Girls!!!! I'm sure you all guessed why I've been AWOL...yep, I had my baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:And he's awesome. It was on Thurs. Apr. 9th at 12:04 pm after a 20 hour labour :dohh: Well at least I had my natural birth - no drugs at all other than a bit of oxytocin to move things along after my water broke. I'll try to post a picture of our little man - we named him Daniel Alan after his two grandfathers. A pretty big boy at 8 lbs, 9.5 oz and 21 inches. He's doing great - breastfeeding like a pro and steadily gaining weight. At this rate he'll be into the 3-6 month size clothing by the time he's one month old. :haha:

I quickly read through the posts from the last couple of weeks and I'm sorry that I can't comment on everyone, but I MUST say...
:happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin:
:headspin::headspin::ninja::ninja::ninja::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::awww::awww:
:awww::friends::friends::friends: WAY TO GO TERRI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bfp: Now you hang onto that sticky bean!!!!!!!!!!! GL GL GL GL!!!!!!!

And just a quick word regarding the discussion around baby blues...yep, been there done THAT :wacko: My doctor says I was slammed by an extreme case. I actually ended up in emergency with the first of 3 panic attacks. Really really sucked for the first week, but on the plus side I'm feeling soooo much better now. OH's sister and mom came to take care of me and fed me tons of healthy foods and vitamin supplements and now...ta da!!! I'm feeling better. But I can totally empathize with anyone going through it now. Feel free to personally message me for more details, etc.

I hope everyone's having a FANTABULOUS day!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: Talk to you later!
 



Attached Files:







Danny in dog outfit from grade 12 vocal students.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis-the box said it was 250mcg? So I am not sure?

Futuremom-OMG Congratulations!!! He is so beautiful!!! I'm so sorry your first week has been so tough.Your baby blues only lasted a week? That's great!


----------



## Joy143

Futuremom He is beautiful!! Congratulations and I wish your family all the best.


----------



## terripeachy

Futuremom-Congratulations!! I love little Daniel. He is so cute. All natural huh? I'm glad you got to do what you wanted. Sorry about the baby blues but only having them for a week is pretty impressive, and glad you had family to help you out when you needed them. I'm so happy for you!! Thanks for the well wishes. <3


----------



## nessaw

Congrats and hugs futuremom.x


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats FutureMom he's Gorg!!! :) :)

AFM IDK what's going On I think I'm Oing from the left now Od from the right this weekend my left ovary was killing me last night and now I feel good finally no bloating or Pain :shrug:
My temp dropped to 97.73 this Am but all OPKs still say low so I put a higher temp and just noted the low temp to refer to later if it stays down tomorrow !!

This cycle has been a mess to say the least I'm sure from adjusting to the Metformin so I see why my Dr wanted to wait for the trigger and P until next cycle when I'm on full dose of Metformin!! :nope:


----------



## kfs1

Wish - How'd the move go??? More pics of the new house, please. :) Any news about your cysts? Ugh - what a pain in the ass.

Sis - Jail? Yikes - I would have been scared if I were him. Sorry that you feel that this cycle is a bust. Hopefully next month will be better like you said.

Blues - I'm happy that they gave you a new nurse. For me, it definitely took a while for the trigger to be out of my system. I want to day I tested at 9 DPO and it was still there.

Futuremom - Congratulations!! He's adorable. I'm so sorry to hear of your scary first week though. It sounds like you made the right moves by seeking medical attention and letting your family help out a bit. I've been reading about the first days home and it definitely sounds BEYOND overwhelming. I'm glad it's behind you! 

Nothing really new here. Baby's been moving and squirming around like crazy. :) I'm going to register for my shower this weekend so that should be interesting. Seems a bit overwhelming to me but I'll just do a little bit at the store and then the rest online I think.


----------



## Joy143

Sis What are we doing...tag teaming crazy cycles this month?! LOL Hope your body settles in with the Metformin and next month you are able to catch that egg. 

AFM Obviously my cycle has been out of control. Not sure what is going on as its two cycles now that ovulation has been a challenge to detect. Nothing like this month though. Temps are all over the place. One thing I noticed is that my CM has been much better this cycle. Not EW but an improvement none the less. Started DHEA and CoQ10 so maybe it is having a little bit of an impact already. 

On a side note...got my new oven delivered today so it's time to make bread and pies. Yay! My grandson loves my bread and butter


----------



## Sis4Us

I spoke to soon Now the school is trying to mes w ALL the Boys and not Allow them to walk to Graduate!! :nope:
Geez don't they have to deal w enough haven't they been punished enough ?? Guess not well I'm Appealing the decision and will talk to the lawyer Tommorrow about both issues!! :grr:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well looks like I'm Oing now finally IDK if all the stress this weekend messed me up or if I Od from the right and it was weak so my left Od now!! FYI that's how I got my BFP last January FXFX!!! 

Cray Cary cycle for sure and all this stress w my BIG is not helping!! :nope:


----------



## nessaw

Hi girls had another scan today. All good-baby measuring 3 days ahead. Fxfxfxfx!


----------



## Future Mom

Hi Girls! 

kfs1 - I can send you my very comprehensive list of what I stocked our nursery with if you like. I received a lot of the items on my list at my baby shower (even without registering!) but most of it I pulled together during the last couple of months of my pregnancy (so you still have time!) :winkwink:

Katie Potatie - Feel free to message me about baby blues if you like :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Baby Daniel sounds like Baby Pterodactyl when he naps :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay for a GREAT Scan Neesaw!! :yipee:

Going to talk to the Lawyer Tomorrow I hope he can help put my mind at ease a Lil so I'm not stressing so much this can't be good for TTC!! :nope:


----------



## terripeachy

My work computer is still saying this site is down for maintenance. Maybe I need to refresh cookies or something. Grrr.


----------



## Joy143

Yay Nessaw! Just keep growing, just keep growing  

Terri- Mine has been saying that since yesterday. Finally just came up this morning so I don't know what is up with it.

Sis- I sure hope the lawyer is able to set things right. The school is in over kill mode and I'd fight them too. Good luck with reducing your stress.

AFM- I apparently finally O'd a few days ago. Later than any other cycle which is weird but hoping for the best. At least we got a little BDing in around that time. I had given up on the month but now the waiting begins. 

Hi to everyone and I Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## terripeachy

nessaw-I'm so happy to hear that your baby is three days ahead of schedule. I hope you can enjoy things this time around. I know, it's still kind of early, but hopefully each day you get a little more happy.

Joy-Yeah for good timing. Let's hope this is it.

Sis-The school is just trying to set an example I'm sure, but seriously? School is about to let out..just let it go already. Hopefully when the school hears from the lawyer it will scare them.

There is a retirement party at work today, and I'm making spinach/artichoke dip in the crock pot at work. Our kitchen area will probably start smelling in the next 1/2 hour. HA!!HA!! I think it's going to be yummy.


----------



## Joy143

Lol Terri cooking at work. You're going to start everyone else in the lab growing right along with you.


----------



## kfs1

Sis - oh no. I hope the school stops messing with you guys. Ridiculous. Let us know what the lawyer said.

Nessaw - Great news about your scan! Any pics?

Future - That'd be great if you could share the faves that you got for your nursery. Thanks! :)

Joy - I hate wonky cycles. I hope you got the timing right this month. Fx.

Terri - Loooooove spinach/artichoke dip. 

So, what's the plan this weekend ladies? Looking forward to some great weather. :)


----------



## Joy143

Hi all! 

Ksf1-Yeah this one is interesting for sure. Thanks for the support.

Sis- I think we are all waiting on an update from you LOL Praying things are going to be alright.

Terri- How did the retirement party go? And how are you feeling today?

Futuremom, Nessaw- How are you ladies feeling?

AFM-It's hard enough waiting to test but FF just recalculated my O date and set it a day later. Ugh! Reliving 3 DPO again. Those are the breaks. I'm being cautiously optimistic this time. Keeping my FX that we get it this time. For the next week we are expecting rain everyday :-( We need the water but wow talk about putting a cramp in any outdoor activities. Just plan on baking and relaxing I guess. Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Future Mom

Hey Girls! :flower: Supposed to go up to 68 this weekend - summer weather :happydance: We're taking baby pterodactyl on a road trip to visit Grandma (who invited all her friends from church to come over, so...partyyyyyyyy!!!)

kfs - here is my full list:
Bedding supplies:
&#61692;	Crib
&#61692;	Mattress
&#61692;	3 Crib sheets
&#61692;	2 rubber-backed waterproof pads
&#61692;	Sheets and waterproof pads for bassinet/pack n play
&#61692;	2 SleepSack or swaddle blankets
&#61692;	Crib mobile 
&#61692;	Monitor
Diapering Supplies:
&#61692;	Changing table 
&#61692;	Changing table cover set (pad and covers)
&#61692;	Diaper Pail 
&#61692;	Pack of disposable diapers or cloth diapers (will use about 10 per day once baby is about a week old)
&#61692;	Unscented alcohol-free wipes
&#61692;	Cotton balls
&#61692;	Diaper-rash cream (zinc-oxide type)
&#61692;	Black-and-white mobile to hang above changing area 
&#61692;	Diaper bag
Feeding Supplies:
&#61692;	Rocking chair
&#61692;	Receiving blankets (at least 2  for covering breastfeeding, burp cloth, shading baby in carseat, change mat on the go)
&#61692;	2 nursing bras
&#61692;	Breast pads (no plastic lining)
&#61692;	Nursing blouses 
&#61692;	Extra pillows for nursing
&#61692;	Lanolin nipple cream
&#61692;	Two washable bibs
Bath and Medical Supplies:
&#61692;	Bathtub and lounger support
&#61692;	Soap/shampoo (Johnson and Johnsons baby wash)
&#61692;	Lotion
&#61692;	2 terry-cloth hooded towels 
&#61692;	Lots of soft washcloths
&#61692;	Brush and comb
&#61692;	Nail scissors or clippers
&#61692;	Rectal thermometer
&#61692;	Nasal aspirator
&#61692;	Antibacterial ointment
&#61692;	Humidifier
Clothing:
&#61692;	Mild laundry detergent
&#61692;	3 pairs of booties/socks
&#61692;	Scratch mitts
&#61692;	4 sleepers
&#61692;	10 rompers
&#61692;	Caps
&#61692;	8-10 changes of clothes total (in each size); mainly buy at least 3-6 months or 6-9 months
&#61692;	Lightweight sunhat with brim
&#61692;	Heavier, ear-covering hat
&#61692;	Sweater/jacket 
Travel Supplies:
&#61692;	Car seat
&#61692;	Car-seat cover/bunting bag
&#61692;	Car seat protector
&#61692;	Sun shade for car seat
&#61692;	Stroller
&#61692;	Baby carrier (Baby Bjorn, etc.)
&#61692;	Pack n Play

You will add to/change this list to suit you of course. I didn't buy any toys or books because I got tons of them as gifts. Also, I didn't buy any newborn sized clothing - we got them as gifts, and our baby was so big that he didn't fit them for more than a few days! (They are for only up to 8 lbs). Hope this helps and doesn't overwhelm you! Remember to wait until after your baby shower to start shopping and keep you receipts for everything so you can exchange as needed. Good luck!!! :hugs:

Hope everyone has a great weekend! :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well we r Back from court we didn't get what the lawyer wanted which was Community Service cuz they r pushing the School Zone issue now!! He would have got a slap on the wrist and Commmunity Service if it was anywhere else! :nope:

Even though it wasn't HIS school and he just happened to get pulled over In front of the school so it's being consider as a school zone 
So now he has to do another program or try to at least that will be more detailed and involve a lot more 
We go back 6/18 to see if the judge will except it!! :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

What type of other program? So can he walk in graduation? And all of the boys have the same problem, or just your son because he was driving? Sorry you have to deal with all this when it should be a happy time. :hugs:


----------



## Joy143

Aww Sis this just isn't getting any better. Have they said anything about graduation? Hoping you find a resolution you can live with.


----------



## Radkat

FutureMom - Congrats on your LO. So cute!

Nessaw- So glad things are going well. 

Terri - I'm still so happy for you and your LO. I just love watching your ticker.

Sis - Sorry to hear about all the hassle with your DS. Hope things get worked out.

Wish - Your house/land is beautiful. Enjoy it!

Joy- Welcome. This is a great group.

Blues - How are things looking now?

Katie - Good for you for geting on the meds you need. Most anti anxiety meds are as needed and you can get off them once your hormones regulate.

I know I'm missing some people. Hope everyone is doing well.

AFM - All is well here. DD is potty trained except for naps and nighttime. Yay! DS is doing great. Good natured and typically only up once at night between 8-9pm and 7am. So exciting. DD was up so much more than that at this age. Here's hoping he keeps it up! Working on the move. We'll be moving in 4 weeks. Can't believe it.


----------



## Sis4Us

I got a Number for an Admin Lawyer from my Other attorney calling him in the Am!! We will see what he suggests 
They aren't saying he won't graduate but that I will have to sign a plee w the principal to ask if he can walk!!
They want to send him to ALC (Alternantive Learning Center) which is further for me to drive to take him and pick him up since hes not allowed to drive right now! :nope:
Plus it's only 2-3wks until graduation and he's suppose to be changing his pistons while he's grounded from driving so his truck basically has a new engine!! :shrug:
I'm gonna try to appeal and if that doesn't work try to get them to give him DMC(in school detention) for the rest of the year! ;)

Me and my BIG went to the Crawfish Festival yesterday w my BFF and her kids so we got to spend some Mommy DS time which was nice after everything we have been through lately !! :)

Liking my temps so far will see FXFX


----------



## terripeachy

I just got home from the ultrasound. The baby is measuring about a week behind. The lady didn't know whether the pulsating was a heartbeat or a blood vessel so I have to go back on Friday to see if there is progression. There was a yolk sac this time so that was more than the dot we saw last time. I'm trying to remain positive but it's going to be a long week. I'll probably take off work on Friday just because.


----------



## Sis4Us

Oh Terri I will be wishing for u every night Unfortunately I know how that feels All to Well to not know is the Worse :hugs:

I've been so busy I didn't really read what the first scan said except that it was one!! If u have any questions or just need to talk I'm here Sweety
I can message u My cell too Love!! :hugs:
Hang in there!!!

W all this Damn stress I feel PG but who knows since everything is so messed up I'm afraid it messed it All up!! :shrug:
Got my P checked today and took some when I got home just incase 
I'm suppose to get my tooth pulled tomorrow not sure if I should put it off or get it done!! :nope:

Put Ur feet up and drink lots of water r u on baby asprin??


----------



## Sis4Us

I see ALL of u as Family so u r ALL Invited!!!


FYI my Cell Terri!! :hug:

I Will delete this post in a few days Ladies so copy it Plz don't want my life info on the Internet :)


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Sis. I'll put it in my phone. :hugs:


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri-*hugs* thats so scary! Was it the same person who did the scan last time? Maybe they mismeasured or the baby implanted later than thought.


----------



## Joy143

Keeping you in prayer and sending positive vibes your way Terri. Do you best to reduce stress. Friday off sounds like a good idea. Keep us posted.


----------



## Radkat

:hugs::hugs: Terri. Waiting sucks. Sending positive vibes your way. I agree with taking Friday off.


----------



## garfie

BIG hugs Terri - Waiting sucks big time! - Be kind to yourself know we are all here holding your hand:hugs:

Sis - I would love to come :haha: only joking I'm across the pond - but I hope you guys have a fabulous day :happydance:

:hugs: to all the other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Smiles013

Terri....fingers crossed for you! Waiting is hard to do but Friday will be here soon and I say yes...take Friday off just because you deserve it. I KNOW this is easier said than done but try to remain calm and think night but positive thoughts. And if you're a Googler....stay off the Internet. Big hugs.


----------



## Sis4Us

I know most of u r Far away from Texas I just wanted u guys to know u R welcome to come !!! :)

AFM my temps are high not sure what to think :shrug:


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I agree with Smiles. Stay off of Google! I'm the worst offender of that myself so I know it's hard. And taking Friday off sounds great. You need to relax and take it easy.

Sis - Your temps ARE looking good. Fx!


----------



## terripeachy

I asked the nurse if I should increase my progesterone back to 3x a day. She said that I was producing plenty of progesterone and there was no need to increase it. We just have to wait. Duh..I already knew that. :wacko:


----------



## Future Mom

GL Terri :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks for the invite, Sis :thumbup: Maybe a bit far to travel though... :haha:


----------



## nessaw

Everything crossed terri.xx


----------



## Driving280

Terri, *hugs* Also, was that a dr who looked at your ultrasound? What nonsense about a blood vessel.... the baby only has one thing that can be seen at that point, a heart, no blood vessels would be visible! It makes no sense. I am sure all is fine.


----------



## Sis4Us

My temp took a Major jump this Am :shrug:

Took a test cuz I had to go to the dentist and it was a BFN as expected but I wanted to make sure especially w the temp jump!!

The school called as I was pulling into the dentist asking for All these meeting and BS it's ridiculous really it is!! :nope:
I sure hope Im PG and that is the Silver linng of ALL this Crap!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies, I sucked at keeping up on the thread during vacay in AZ. My allergies flared like crazy and I felt horrible most of the trip. 

Anyways, TERRI, if you didn't google, I did. Typed into google, "Baby measuring behind at ultrasound," or something similar and do you know the first several threads were from Moms who were concerned about babys growth from an IVF conception? I found that very strange because I mentioned nothing about IVF in my search. So apparently that seemed to be a more common concern with IVF pregnancies, which seems counterintuitive, considering you know the exact dates of everything. But the good news is that so many people responded to these threads saying that their babies measured behind and everything turned out fine. There were really only a few in the bunch that the pregnancy did not continue. And look at NEESAW, who is measuring ahead and I'm sure she knew her dates, too. At this early stage it really seems to vary. I know it's a hell of a wait til Friday but dont get down in the dumps yet....so much harder to do when you are living it, I know. 

Remember, you had some great embies implanted. I'd be more concerned if you had low grade embies, but you didn't. And your lines were great! You have no cramping or spotting. Like Driving said, that's kooky business about the blood vessel. Didn't they measure the potential heart beat rate??!! They can do that on ultrasound if they see a flicker. It certainly would differentiate between your rate and a tiny baby's! I'm
still feeling confident. <3

Sis, this reminds me of 90210. "Donna Martin graduates!" Don't tell me you don't know that! I'm sure that you gave your son a good what for, but I'm confused how his actions outside of school constitutes not being able to graduate with his class. That is for the parents to whoop their ass about. That's kind I like me being fired from my job for getting in trouble outside of work. Sorry that's just my opinion.

Oh dear, I can't remember everything else I wanted to respond to. (Full disclosure: Drinking hubby's raspberry home brew beer....he made an entire crate of them for me to take to Michigan last summer and literally, the weekend after he started them, I announced I was pregnant. Whoops.). Anyway, brain is a little loopy. It IS Cinco de Mayo, ya know!!
Btw, my Zoloft is working wonders. I feel like I'm back to myself and can enjoy life again. Chillllllled.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Katie. I have some additional googling to do from work today. Yesterday I was so busy so I didn't really get a chance. You're right..the one good thing is that I haven't had cramping or spotting. That is the only bright spot I have going for me right now. I haven't had any more weird dreams, and I haven't been hungry. I was starting to get really hungry there for a while, but now I feel back to my regular eating/sleeping schedule, so who knows what's going on inside. I just have to wait. But..I will google in the meantime. The PA or whoever the lady was who did my ultrasound just didn't sound reassuring at all and that is what got to me. But, I'm still taking my meds, and eating the way I'm supposed to, so maybe there is still a chance. Plus, yeah, with IVF, they should know exactly how old the baby is, although implantation can still occur at different times. They put the embryos in and HOPE the implant soon afterwards. Maybe my medium high/good, lowest grade embie, was the one that implanted, and that's why things are behind. It was still a blastocyst. We really can't guess at this point. Glad you had a great vacation and welcome home.

Sis-How did it go at the dentist's yesterday? Did you get your tooth pulled?

:wave: to everyone else. My dad is supposed to be coming to town today or tomorrow, and I haven't even straightened the house up at all. *sigh* Oh well..maybe he'll be here tomorrow and I'll have a chance to do it tonight.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - Remember my RE and her negative attitude? She did not sound reassuring as my betas progressed AND even after we saw a heartbeat, she was still very negative at the beginning. I'm thinking that your PA has the same kind of personality. But like you said, all you can do is wait to be sure. In the meantime, hopefully your Dad's visit will provide some distraction. Eh - and don't worry about cleaning. I'm sure the house is clean enough. 

Katie - Good to hear from you. I'm happy that you're feeling better with the zoloft. Sorry about your allergies ruining your trip though. Allergies have been BRUTAL this year for everyone.

Sis - That's so annoying about your son's school. I hope everything works out.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I got my tooth Pulled yesterday figured I better do it just incase, even though I feel like someone punched me in the face :haha:
Oh well it's done and I don't have to put it off due to being PG !! ;)
My BIG went W me and he had a bunch of cavities so he got 1/2 filled yesterday and will get the others done on Friday so he has Dr notes to show the school!! :thumbup:

Katie they were suppose to be going on a Field Trip that day and they got pulled over I front of a different Highschool in the same School Distric so they r throwing all kinds of stuff at him it's total BS!!
That's why I have been keeping him home and making him get his work from his teachers!! :nope:

Anywho AFM temp is still up so :shrug:


----------



## Joy143

Sis- Sounds like you had lots of fun at the dentist LOL Your temps look really good!! Keeping my FX for you big time 

Terri- I wouldn't worry too much about the house. Your dad is there to see you not inspect your house. Anxiously waiting for Friday right along with you and have been keeping you in prayer daily. I agree with katie potatie and that the measurements themselves might not mean as much since you don't have any other symptoms to go with it. Hang on little peachy! 

Katie- HI! Sorry your vacation was spent dealing with allergies. All in all hope you are feeling better and congrats on your pregnancy :-D You made me LOL at the 90210 reference!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Agh yes, allergies have just been horrendous this year! I'm not sure what exactly is causing it but it seems like everyone is getting hit hard. 

Joy lol that pregnancy is now a 4 month old baby boy! Had to wait a year to drink my beer! 

Sis-- glad you got the dental work done even if it's painful. And very excited to see what the cycle holds for you! 

TERRI--don't put too much stock into those symptoms seeming to have disappeared lately even though I know it's impossible not to be thinking about it constantly. They really can come and go. I was out of my mind when my boobs stopped hurting and I wasn't tired for a couple of days, and with the cramping and spotting I was a complete wreck. When I called my doctors office to say I was concerned because my symptoms disappeared and then I had bright red blood and I thought I was having a miscarriage, they said that it still wasn't a concern because symptoms can fluctuate. And they weren't even concerned about the bleeding unless I filled up a pad in an hour. They still booked me for an ultrasound, but I think that's because I was a crying mess on the phone. The first trimester is just such a scary time, in general. But only 2 more days and you will have more answers. Saying extra prayers for you even though I feel things are still okay. &#128156;


----------



## Driving280

*hug* Terri.

I have had two miscarriages, one where I started bleeding at 7.5 weeks and one where there was clearly no HB at 6.5 weeks and then clearly no heartbeat at 7.5 (I had two ultrasounds done, one with special high resolution equipment). I had a D&C then. No "blood vessel," no pulsing of any kind.

It sounds pretty clear that they saw a heartbeat for you. I also did a lot of research during my miscarriages (I mean reading medical articles on pubmed not just googling, I am nerdy that way) and measurements depend very much on the skill of the technician and the equipment, the embryo is still measured in millimeters.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for that, Driving. Yeah, there are some things which make me seem positive, and others that just make me feel like 'meh..it wasn't meant to be.' So..I'm just hanging in limbo until Friday. Luckily my appointment is at 9:45, and maybe at that time of day one of the doctors will be doing my ultrasound. In the afternoons it's the PA lady, and we've had her twice because my husband works about an hour away and it's easier for him to get to the place in the afternoons. I'm not sure whether he's taking Friday off or not, but I decided to go with an early appointment, so hopefully a DOCTOR will have better news. And yes, it really is just millimeters, and things change so quickly depending on how they move that wand around.

And yes, something was pulsing, but I don't know how they measure the beats. Do they set a watch for 10-20 seconds and then multiply, do they press a button on the screen and the computer counts? How does it work? She just showed me the pulsing and then moved the wand around to a different area. :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I got my Labs Back my E 82 P 12 so I Od but my E is low my Dr wants me to come in to talk to her!! :shrug:

Since my other dr never checked my Estridol I'm wondering if My Estrogen has been low all along and that has caused my issues !!

I will update after my appointment !!!


----------



## Joy143

Sis- At least it's something you can increase to give better odds. My high FSH is a pain to try and bring down. Good luck with your new doctor. :thumbup:

Katie- It would help if I looked at your signature instead of your profile! LOL I saw under your pic that it said you were expecting and totally missed the banner at the bottom. Congrats on the new little one and your newly rediscovered ability to enjoy a beer. :beer:


----------



## terripeachy

I got a reprieve. I called my Dad tonight and he is going to visit his "lady friends" before he comes here, so he won't be here until Tuesday or Wednesday. We did a pretty good job tidying up, doing laundry, etc.. And now at least I have time to meal plan and grocery shop. I still don't know how long he'll be here, but I feel much better now that I have a few more days to prepare.


----------



## Joy143

Hey Sis. How was your appointment? Any news?


----------



## Katie Potatie

Good TERRI that you get a few more days until your Dad arrives. You must feel relieved! Lady friends? Oh my!!

Sis--Well that is interesting. Geez I sure hope this is the key to getting your sticky baby. Good for your doctor to point it out. Very good!

Joy--You must have thought I was a NUT gettin boozed up on beer if I was expecting! Although the ladies can contest that I drank a bottle of Chardonnay when I was convinced I was miscarrying this little boy around 5 weeks. Gaw!!


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Joy! I didn't realize you thought Katie was still expecting. That's pretty funny.

Katie-Yeah, once my mom passed away, my dad has some kind of renewed energy or something. It's like he's 18 again. He's on the phone to all hours of the night, staying out late, doing whatever...texting..the whole nine. HA!!HA!! I am glad that he's not sad and moping around, but sometimes it's a bit much. Especially when he wants to talk about his escapades. I'm like 'You can call your brothers/friends and talk about that nonsense. I do NOT want to hear it.'


----------



## Joy143

Katie- Either I got you mixed up with someone else or I'm on crack, take your pick :wacko: I didn't even think about you drinking on vacation much less the whole baby blues thing. I went back and looked at the posts again and :dohh: what an idiot! LOL All's well that ends well. Enjoy that little one!

Terri- Yeah, I'm a bone head. How are you feeling today? :hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

Joy - your chart is looking good lady - I know you have high FSH and there are lots of threads on here about how to get it down - and I am sure you have done Dr Google...:thumbup: Here's hoping this is your cycle and you won't have to worry about it any more!! 

terri - thinking about you and keeping my FX for tomorrow (which does make it challenging to type :haha:) You are cracking me up about your dad... but I appreciate he is living life to the fullest - which I always think that same way about you - so you two have lots in common I think!! big :hug: for you lady - and we are all here loving you no matter the outcome so hang on!!! keep smiling!!

katie - I do remember you drinking the wine when you thought you were losing your little Cody - so if he has a wild prom night in 18 years you have no one to blame but yourself!! :rofl:

Sis - low E - I thought you were a high/dominant E person??? when is your appointment - give us the details lady!! and that is BS about your big... I would be livid and fighting it too!!!:growlmad::gun::gun:

Hello to everyone else - I cannot go back any further on this thing!!

AFM: TTC - nothing going on but the mortgage (atleast its new!!) my husband and I have bought 19 fruit trees for our new home and 10 are now planted... two more persimmons and 4 blueberry bushes still at the house and then we will get some more trees from Virginia in the mail next week... this weekend in between rain drops we will be finishing up the garden I believe... I am a true blue country gal - now if I just knew how to can .... I have a lot to learn ladies... well last weekend was prom - so I thought I would share some pics with you - prom, my oldest was home and my birthday present from my youngest... enjoy and Happy Thursday!!
 



Attached Files:







mengirls.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 9









11150932_10205458185406408_6984485233445406949_n.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 10









10373787_10205445345005406_6999504668477777555_n.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I can't go to the Dr until Monday they called and had a cancellation for Friday...but after talking to the nurse she told me the dr will not increase My E until pregnancy is confirmed or she will just adjust my Meds next cycle!! So what's the Point !! :nope:
I don't understand how my E is low I was so Crazy emotional on the Clomid I figured it would be super high!! :shrug:

Oh well I'm going to get Royal Jelly it always brings up my E so I will just take matters into my own hand I don't want to get that Line and it be too late! Hoping to get that line for Mothers Day!! :)

Terri glad u have a Lil more time and I will be waiting for Ur update!! :hugs:

Wish love the pics and the house and wow for all Ur planting I need to get in the yard and clean up the flower beds and plant a few things before our Party but I've been stressed Dealing w everything!! :nope:


----------



## Joy143

Thanks Wish! When I say High FSH, I mean HIGH (over50)lol but I'm trying. Google is my friend :wacko: I'm trying not to get too excited because disappointment is a B****. Here's hoping :dust: All those trees and shrubs make me jealous. Your land looks beautiful! One day I too plan to have a garden and lots of fruit trees. Enjoy! Oh, and thanks for sharing the pics. Looking good. You have a busy household right now. Love it!!

Sis- I see why you are waiting until Monday. Let us know and I think the royal jelly is a great idea. Your chart is still looking fab so keep it positive lady! You can do it!:happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Since I'm at work, I thought I'd share a picture of the mac daddy himself. He was in town when I had my first pre-wedding makeup trial, so we did a groupie. hee hee. And yes..I had hair! woohoo..hee hee.

Wish-Love the pictures and glad you're just planting away at your new place. Make it yours babe. I think canning isn't that difficult, but I don't know how to do it, so take my words with a grain of salt.

Sis-Yeah, I thought you were always high E, so it's interesting that now you're low E. Maybe things change over time too. :shrug:

Joy-Just hanging in...I wore a cute outfit to work today so it's making me feel pretty good. Plus, having the day off tomorrow makes my spirits high. Yes, work drains me.

:wave: to everyone else!
 



Attached Files:







terri and daddy.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Wish4another1

i wish there was a LOVE button for your picture Terri!!!! 
<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3:friends::friends:


----------



## Joy143

I agree with Wish, LOVE that pic Terri!<3 And today's outfit has you feeling good which is an added bonus. :happydance: You're almost done for the day and less than 24 hours to go for your appointment. Doing good hanging in there! Is hubby going to be able to go with you tomorrow?


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah, he's going with me. We're both taking the day off tomorrow. He may go into work afterwards because he loves working for some reason, but I'll be chillin' at home. I have some DVR shows to catch up with and can hang with Fun. 

Thanks for the compliment on the picture. It's one of my faves. Oh, and when I shaved my head, my dad was like 'Hey, you look kind of like me!' I guess he thought I was the mailman's kid or something. :wacko: hee hee.


----------



## Joy143

Terri- Even with hair I thought you and your dad looked alike. Same smile, same nose. Nope, he IS the father! :rofl: Glad your husband is able to go with you. A relaxing day watching shows sounds good. I just got started watching The 100. Season 2 is up tonight. Think I'm going to make a warm apple pocket dessert and settle in to watch. Had rain and even hail in some areas (not mine) so just settling in for some indoor recreation. OD has passed so no need to :sex: LOL Will be looking for your update tomorrow morning. Sending <3 and :hug:


----------



## Smiles013

Terri....good luck tomorrow!!! And LOVE pic picture with you and your dad. :hugs:


----------



## Joy143

Thinking of you this morning Terri! :hugs:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Me too, sent up an extra prayer this morning just for good measure. <3

Will respond more thoroughly later.....


----------



## kfs1

Terri - PRAYERS AND HAPPY THOUGHTS for you today. I absolutely LOVE that picture of you and your Dad. So cute!!!

Wish - Loving your pictures, too. And Happy Belated birthday. 

Sis - Ugh. I'm sorry about your E levels. I'll be interested to hear why your doctor won't give you supplements to boost your levels...? Doesn't make sense to me.

Hi everyone else! Hope everyone has a great weekend. And Happy Mother's Day to all of you fabulous moms!!! :flower: :hug:


----------



## Smiles013

Terri...thinking of you and praying for you today. Sending positive thoughts and energy your way :hugs:

Hi to all the other lovely ladies. :flower:


----------



## nessaw

Hi terri hoping everything turns out ok today. Sending lots of love.x


----------



## Driving280

Terri, thinking of you!


----------



## terripeachy

Well girls, our only new family member is Fun. There was a yolk sac, but whatever was inside a few days ago is now gone. My doctor did the ultrasound and he gave me a hug before we went in because he thought that I would be graduating. Then, for whatever reason he said "I decided to do the ultrasound today." I told him I was glad he was doing it. He read my report and he realized that the baby was measuring behind and said 'Well, you're still my favorite patient no matter what happens.' And then we looked at the ultrasound. Womp womp. It was/is very depressing.


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - I just have no words... I am so sorry :cry:... I want to scream LIFE IS NOT FAIR but everyone already knows that :( If I could reach out over the miles and give you a giant hug I sure would do it... :hugs2:
Be kind to yourself this weekend... Love on Mr. Fun.... and soon your dad will be there and you can fall in his arms and he can love you only like a dad can...
friend I will be praying for you... much love from me to you... 
:hug:


----------



## Blueshoney

Oh terri I'm so si sorry.*hugs*


----------



## nessaw

Terri I'm so sorry. Huge hugs. Look after yourself.xxxx


----------



## Joy143

Oh Terri I'm so sorry. :cry: I was really hoping and praying the baby would keep growing. If there is anything you need just ask. Love and hugs to you my friend.:hugs2:


----------



## kfs1

Terri - :cry: No words from this girl. It is just completely unfair and unbelievable. I'm absolutely devastated for you. Like others said, take some time for yourself for a while before deciding on anything else - whether that be another round, a break, adoption, or just loving that new pup of yours. :hug: :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Future Mom

Terri - so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I don't know if this will help or not, but I also had a yolk-less sac for my miscarriage...and almost exactly one year later I had a baby...so hopefully that will be your story too! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Wish - love the photos :thumbup:

Sis - I was on Royal Jelly before I got pregnant the first time. Not sure if that helped, but it definitely didn't hurt :thumbup: I definitely had more energy on it, which may have helped in the :sex: department :haha: My family doctor put me on prenatal vitamins PLUS a vitamin D supplement when I told her we were TTC. She swears by the vitamin D for TTC. 

Hi everyone else!!!!! :flower: Our little man turns one month tomorrow, so here are a couple of photos to celebrate!!! :baby:
 



Attached Files:







Pensive Danny.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 0









Danny playing with Red Fox 2.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## felcity 45

There are no words Terri that would express how I feel for you at the moment ..I am truly sorry :hugs: xxx


----------



## Driving280

Terri, I am so sad. I can only say that I had the same happen at about the same time in the pregnancy before the one that gave me my second baby.


----------



## terripeachy

Futuremom-He's gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.

Driving/Futuremom/Nessaw-I have to think about the positives after a loss, to keep my spirits somewhat middle of the road, so hopefully I will have a better story to share at a later date.

Wish/Joy/kfs1 (and everyone else of course)-Thanks so much. You guys are truly the best. :hugs:


----------



## Radkat

Terri - I'm so sorry. Big :hugs: Take care of yourself.


----------



## Katie Potatie

I just had a chance to check in and I'm devastated to hear the news TERRI. Absolutely devastated for you. And pissed. That, too. I'm so sorry TERRI. It's simply not fair. We are here for you no matter what course of action you decide to go forward with. This weekend just spoil yourself rotten..whatever it takes to bring you some joy. Massive hugs <3


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry I've been MIA today so busy w All this school BS!!

Terri like I said earlier on the phone I'm so sorry take care of U and give yourself time!! We r all here holding Ur Hand!! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Happy Mothers Day to All my Oldie Moms I hope u ALL had a great day!!! :)


----------



## Joy143

:hi: everyone. Hope you had a good weekend. Keeping my Fx for those of you still in the game but it's looking like I'm out. Big temp plunge today so AF should be here within the next 2 days. Ugh, punch me in the throat! LOL


----------



## Sis4Us

I feel the same way Joy temp dropped and I've been having Mild cramps plus w ALL the stress I'm sure it's only a Matter of time!! :nope:


----------



## Smiles013

Terri....I am truly sorry to hear the news. I know it hurts right now and I with there was something I could do to take the hurt away. My heart is breaking for you. Please take time for yourself right now...do what make YOU happy no matter what it is. Big big big hugs. :hugs:


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri-you have been in my thoughts this past weekend. I hope you are healing. 

Afm - i had my ultrasound today and i have two follicles at 22 and one at 13. The dr believes that the smaller one may mature by Wednesday. My iui is scheduled for Wednesday at 1045. I hope nothing derails it this time.


----------



## Joy143

That's great Blue! Good Luck


----------



## kfs1

Future - Love the new pics of your little man. He's so adorable. How have you been doing?

Sis/Joy - You're not out yet this month. I'm still HOH for you.

Blues - 3 follicles is great news! I always only had 1 during my IUIs. Fx for you! 

Hi everyone else! Hope everyone had a nice weekend.


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-Let's hope they are right! Good luck tomorrow!! 

Joy-Sorry for the drop of doom. 

Sis-Looks like your temps are still hanging in there. Let's hope they shoot back up tomorrow.

My nurse emailed me today saying that my procedure would be tomorrow. Um...I'm going to need more than a day's notice. So...it's either going to be rescheduled for Thursday or Friday. They are supposed to call two days out, and since I didn't hear from her yesterday, I planned some work stuff for Wed. She apologized because she left early and didn't realize my name was on the schedule. I think Thursday would be better because hubs bday is Saturday and I don't want to have Saturday as my groggy/recovery day when we have guests.

My dad came in late last night. He's hanging with Fun today and I'll see him this afternoon and give him the scoop on my life.


----------



## Joy143

Thanks for checking in Terri! Been thinking of you all weekend but didn't want to be a pest. LOL Thursday sounds like a good plan. Look at you still thinking of everyone else. You are one strong woman. :hug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Good to from u Terri!! I'm so glad u kept Fun Doggies really do help u heal!! :hugs:

AFM my temps r only up cuz of all the P and E in my body I feel bloated and crampy I'm sure AF will show before the Weekend!! :nope:


----------



## nessaw

Terri am thinking of you. Hope it goes ok and you're not too groggy. Hugs.xxx


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all- I am back, as a married woman now! The wedding was amazing, as was the honeymoon. I have so much work to catch up with now, I probably still won't be on here much, but just wanted to say hi!

Terri- so sorry to hear your news, but I'm glad you're trying to stay positive!

I had a chemical pregnancy on the honeymoon. My period was a day late so I tested and got a faint but clear positive, but I had some spotting too which increased and turned into a full period a couple days later. We're disappointed, but encouraged by having conceived again, so hopefully the Clomid will do it's thing again soon!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Fezzle--Congratulations on being hitched! So very sorry about the chemical but you are absolutely right about this being the second pregnancy you've had and that is really encouraging, even if it was a sad situation, I'm sure. Post pics of the wedding if you can!

TERRI--Have been thinking tons of you and I'm so sorry you are having to go through this D&C. So very sorry. And that you have to tell your Dad what happened. You've got incredibly tough days ahead of you and just know the impact of those emotions aren't lost on us. Many many virtual hugs your way.

Sis--I'm so glad you like the new doctor but this stinks if you truly think AF is on her way. You've had a stressful go of it lately, so maybe getting past all of this and getting a new program going with the new doctor will provide you with a fresh start and renewed energy!

Joy--I'm sorry, as well, that you got the drop of doom. Hugs to you, as well. =(

Since I had time today, I was actually able to get on my computer and upload a couple new pics of Cody and my DD. Finally went and picked up their Easter pics.

https://s1057.photobucket.com/user/kcampbell0677/library/


----------



## Katie Potatie

Blues-- I forgot to say best of luck for this IUI! By the way, did you get that whole thing straightened out with your canceled procedure last time?


----------



## nessaw

Congrats fezzle on your wedding. So sorry about the chemical-is there any testing they can do at this stage? X


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-Congratulations!! A new life is ahead of you and it's so exciting to be in a fully committed relationship. :hugs: Sorry about the chemical too. I can't imagine the excitement you guys felt only to have spotting and AF right around the corner. But...Clomid is helping, so hopefully next month will be the big winner for you.

Katie-Thanks for sharing the pics. I'm going to have to sneak a peek later because I'm busy at work because I'm going to be off tomorrow.

My dad said he was SO looking forward to a little baby running around. And he did tell one or two of his lady friends. HA! I said 'Well, you'll now have to break the news to them.' Since my sister had kids, he LOVES little kids. Like, LOVES. We watched a softball game yesterday at the park and of course, there were kids running around, and you would think he wanted to chase their little ball back and forth with them. He was just staring at them and watching them. It was cute, but made me a little sad too. And one of the moms was pregnant, so that wasn't nice to see, either.

My procedure is scheduled for 10:45. I am PRAYING that I don't have that weird anesthesiologist again that hit my nerves. I won't be able to take it. Hope everyone has a great day today. <3


----------



## Future Mom

Terri - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Katie - great pics :thumbup:

Hi everyone else :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Fezzle - Congratulations on becoming a Mrs! I'm so happy that you had an amazing wedding and honeymoon. I am sorry about the chemical, though. I know how tough it is to have false hope. :hugs:

Katie - Man, you have some adorable kids. Seriously so cute. :)

Terri - I'm sorry about all that happened at the park. I remember the night of my second failed IUI. I was beyond upset and going out to dinner with girlfriends and she announced that she was pregnant with her third. It took EVERYTHING in me not to burst out crying. I very much drowned my sorrows in tequila. Probably not the best move, I know. :hug:


----------



## Smiles013

Terri....still keeping you in prayer and in my thoughts. Glad your father is there though. Big :hugs: If there is something I can do just say the word. 

Katie...those kids are too cute for words!! :winkwink:

Fezzle....how does it feel to be Mrs. Fezzle now? Lol

Hi everyone..KFS, Wish, Sis, Joy, Futuremom. Sorry if I forgot anyone


----------



## Katie Potatie

Thanks all..and Smiles and Future, you have some beautiful little loves, as well!!

Terri, just sending you tons of love for tomorrow. The waiting has to be very trying. I only hope that tomorrow is quick and that it helps in some way to be able to move in the direction of healing and going forward. I will certainly be thinking about you tomorrow. <3


----------



## Wish4another1

Thinking of you Terri :hugs2:


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri- thinking of you today. *hugs*
Fezzle-congrats on your nuptials! im so sorry about the chemical. 
Katie-your kids are so cute. He looks just like his big sister. 

Afm-iui went well. DH's count after the wash was 47 million, which my doctor was ecstatic about. She hopes for 10 million. So im feeling hopeful!


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted to let U All know I heard from Terri and she is doing well!! 

I'm sure she will update when she feels up to it but I just wanted to let u all know so u didn't worry!! <3

Blues that's a GREAT number!! My IUI BFP was w 11Mil FXFX


----------



## Joy143

Thanks for the update Sis! I know we were all wondering about Terri today. 

Congrats Fezzle on your wedding! Very exciting and hope the future brings you the little one your heart desires. 

AFM- Cycle day 1..AF came this afternoon so on to the next cycle!


----------



## terripeachy

My d&c was easy today. There were two other people having retrievals and one was aspirating a cyst. Yes, I'm so nosy. My doctor was the one to do my d&c. He really likes me. They had another doctor scheduled to do it, but my doc came down. I thought that was nice. I feel physically fine. My recovery has been much easier than a retrieval so I'm pleased about that. Back to work tomorrow. I'm just relaxing for the rest of the night. 

I only cried once and that was right before I went in for the procedure. Oh, so many of you don't know that I'm always cold and have really poor circulation in my hands (except when prego for a month). Well, they put the pulse clip on my finger to watch it during the procedure. It was so cold in the OR that I didn't have any blood in my fingers and they couldn't get a good reading. They had to clip it to my ear!! That made me laugh a little. 

The guys are watching basketball and Fun is snoozing. Things are good. Thanks for all the hugs and well wishes. You seriously don't know how much it means to me. :hugs: :friends:

Blues-so happy for you!!


----------



## kfs1

Terri - I'm happy that you're doing ok. I hope you're planning on doing something fun this weekend. You deserve some happiness girl. How long is your dad in town? Hope Fun is giving you extra snuggles, too.


----------



## kfs1

Blues - congrats on that number. Wow! Fx fx fx. :)

Joy - sorry about AF showing. Hope you're hanging in there.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-My dad is random. He says he'll be here a week, but I'm not really sure. If he stays two weeks that's fine by me. Tomorrow is hubs' birthday. I thought we were going to go to the Os game tomorrow night, but he said that he doesn't want to go because he's not an Os fan. :growlmad: So...I exchanged the tickets for another day and I'll just go with someone else (or not). I got tickets assuming he would want to go with me, but I guess that's not the case. Anyway, tonight my dad is treating us to dinner. Tomorrow the guys have golf in the morning, cookout in the afternoon, and then we're all supposed to go to the new casino. I offered to be DD, but now I'm not sure if I want to even go. I'm a little sore on the insides today so I'm definitely not leaving my desk for long.

Sunday, my bestie is taking me out for bday/condolence dinner, and then it's my bday week, so tons of stuff planned (including an Os game on Wednesday-haha).

Joy-Sorry the witch got you. :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Terri - That stinks about the O's game tomorrow. I wouldn't push yourself to go to the casino if you're not feeling up to it. It might be best to just take it easy. Dinner with my girls after my miscarriage was the BEST medicine so I'm happy that you're going out on Sunday. Women can just relate more, even if they haven't been through fertility issues. And you need to make this birthday week a special one. You've been through so much - you deserve happy times and a celebration.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sorry ladies had a stomach bug the last couple of days. Yuck! But the silver lining is I dropped a few pounds from it just in time for our trip to Vegas! So there's that.

TERRI glad to hear the D&C went well considering the shizziness of having to do it to begin with. How are your spirits doing friend? Happy Birthday week next week. I hope you enjoy your special day...er, week!

Will have to catch up on everyone later just wanted to say I didn't forget about you TERRI!


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-It's never good to drop weight because you're sick even if you have a vacation coming up. HA!!HA!! Glad you're feeling better.

I'm doing fine. Birthday week has begun. My dad treated us to dinner on Friday night, hubs had his party on Saturday and my girlfriend and I ended up going to the casino. She won about 8 bucks, and I lost $7, so not too bad, but there were definitely not a lot of people there nor were there are a lot of ringing/winning machines. Apparently, the casino is losing money (what else is new). Not sure if it's the location or the fact that it's not paying out enough or what, but it does look nice and there was free parking and free hybrid parking which is a double bonus in my book.

I hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Driving280

*hug* Terri. Glad the D&C went easy, at least physically...


----------



## Joy143

Katie-Hope you stay well for vacation. Vegas baby! LOL

Terri- Good to hear you are doing ok. Yay dad for a meal out :happydance: I'm always good with a night off from cooking. Glad you had some girl time with your friend. Laughter is good for the soul.

AFM- Spent the weekend on the couch. Migraines off and on for 3 days, thank you AF :dohh: Looking like it's going to be a rainy week so I'll be indoors baking and hanging out with my grandson. Just waiting on next week so we can practice that baby making again. Feel like I'm taking enough supplements to choke a horse. Anyway, hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Wish4another1

Happy birthday Terri!!!!! I hope you have a wonder file stupendous day! And I hope you feel totally and completely loved and appreciated!!!!
 
I'm on my phone or you would get a smiley brigade today!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

It's been so Rainy here too :rain: so we haven't really enjoyed the pool except the kids have braved it a few times!! :haha:

Still busy w Graduation stuff and I took DS1 to get his 1st Tatt and got some more color done .... It's Almost done one more session and I should be good to go :)

Oh yea and I got AF but it only lasted Sunday and 1/2 a day yesterday :shrug:
Start Clomid today trigger this time so FXFX!!


----------



## Joy143

Happy Birthday Terri!:cake::dance::dance: Enjoy your week!

Sis- First tatt and graduation prep? You are one strong mama to be handling all that! :juggle: Everything ok with the school and graduation? FX for you with the clomid. :af:


----------



## terripeachy

My dad is still in town and he can be high maintenance, so I haven't had a lot of down time to keep up, check the computer etc..and we're still going strong for birthday week, so I've been busy.

Sis-Hope the clomid/trigger does it for you. Awesome about your son's tattoo and graduation and such. Sorry for AF.

Hi to everyone else. I'm doing ok..need break from a house with three men (does Fun count? I think he's still a boy), but what can you do? *sigh*


----------



## Joy143

:hi: everyone!

Try and enjoy birthday week Terri. You'll just have to get some quiet/down time later on. 

Sis- If this rain keeps up we may have a swimming pool soon! LOL Haven't been able to do anything for gardening with all the rain. Broke a record for most rain in a day yesterday. :shipw: Ready for some fun in the sun!

Is it just me or does it suck waiting for ovulation week to finally get here? LOL Would just rather be doing something toward baby making. haha Oh well. Hope you all have a great day :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

I think I updated the first page correctly let me know if I missed anything!! 

We r having our Appeal today Hopefully the Principal will do it because I'm to the point of Tnroat punching all the Assistant Principals!! :nope:
Guess we will know today what the Veridct is!! :amartass:


----------



## Future Mom

Hello All!!!

Terri - Happy Birth Week!!! I do that sometimes too, but it usually takes the form of watching one harry potter movie each night and eating junk food :haha:

Joy - I hope you get your sunshine soon! :icecream: We have sunshine here but it's not all that warm.

Sis - So much drama at the school! I hope the ruling's in your favour. And btw thanks for all your work on the front page here. You can put "Welcome Daniel" beside my name if you like. :thumbup:

AFM - just enjoying the sun and the baby (holy crap - do they ever crap a lot :haha:) and our new house and, well, my coworkers are now on STRIKE :sad1: so I'm pretty glad not to have to be involved with that. I'm having them over for a BBQ on Sunday, figured they deserved some pampering right now. :awww:


----------



## terripeachy

The front page looks good, Sis! So many success stories.


----------



## Joy143

Front page looks good to me Sis! :thumbup: Now if only I can get some positive action behind my name LOL At this rate they need a punch in the throat and a kick in the shins. Sheesh! Hope you got good news today because this is ridiculous :wacko:

Thanks FutureMom! Unfortunately the forecast for the next 10 days (YES 10) is rain every day! Deliver me one arc please LOL Enjoy your sun for me :flower: and hope you have a good time with your co-workers. That's so sweet of you to throw a BBQ for them. Great way to try and relieve some stress from the situation. And maybe you can let someone else handle a poopie diaper for you :haha:


----------



## kfs1

Terri - You need a break, girl! Make some plans with a girlfriend and go and relax somewhere. Take some time for yourself.

Joy - The whole process of TTC is exhausting - especially all of the waiting. At least when you're in the TWW, it's out of your hands though.

Sis - The front page looks great. I don't know how you keep track. How did the appeal go?

Future - Glad to hear that you're enjoying your time with the babe. Any new pics?

Nothing much new here. Heading to FL tomorrow for a wedding. It'll be nice to see friends - just have to get through the flight first - I'm not a huge fan of flying.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Hope you have a great trip. Luckily the flight to FL isn't that long, so hopefully you'll be ok. Maybe you can watch a movie on the plane or something to distract you/keep you focused on other things. Have so much fun!

Futuremom-Yeah, a BBQ is a great idea for your coworkers, and yes, be happy you aren't in the midst of all that. And..I'm sure some of them would be more than happy to change a diaper. hee hee.

Joy-Ugh..more rain? It's supposed to rain here today and we had flash floods the other night, so I guess I need to keep my eye on your rain because it's probably headed this way.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Future Mom

Postpartum update...went to see OBGYN for 6 week checkup and good news/bad news...bad news is that the stitches haven't quite healed, so 2 more weeks before :sex: (poor OH was already counting down the hours I think :winkwink:). Good news is that we are cleared for TTC again for #2 at that point! In fact, she said that given my age (39) and OH's (47), "Time is of the essence!", so 6 months of trying and then right back in to see her for help if needed. We're really glad to be able to try again so soon even it means breastfeeding and diapering two at once. Totally worth it if we are fortunate enough to conceive again. So...I'll be back to peeing on a stick with you girls soon! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis-was your son able to graduate? 
Terri- Happy Belated Birthday! 
Joy-i hope you got alot of bding in! 
Future - im so excited thst you can begin trying for number two! 
Kfs-i can't believe you are 30 weeks already! 
Afm-i feel like this has been the slowest tww. I've been testing out the trigger and now hoping it turns back to positive!


----------



## moni77

Hey all~

Sorry for the long delay - things are pretty hectic. Oliver Max was born at 5:27pm on April 7th. He was 5 weeks early and 5lbs 13 ounces and 17.5 inches at birth. My water broke in the middle of the night and they ended up needing to give me Pitocin to get the contractions progressing. I made it about 4 hours after starting the Pitocin before I got the epidural  best decision ever! I delivered 3 hours later after about 30 minutes of pushing.
Oliver needed to go into the NICU and stayed there for 8 nights. (The hospital let me stay in an extra bed after my discharge so I could continue to breastfeed throughout the night). My days consisted of 3 hour increments  go to the NICU  breastfeed for about 20-30 minutes (they didnt want me to tire him out too much), give Oliver a bottle with breastmilk and spend a little time with him. Go back to my room to pump for 20 minutes and maybe have about an hour to 1.5 hours to eat, sleep or do anything  so pretty much no time at all.
He is eating a lot better but only likes to sleep on me - so my sleep schedule is quite lacking. We did our first road trip this weekend - 3 hour drive to the in-laws. MIL is playing with Oliver right now, so I had some free time to catch up here. (I feel weird posting without going through everything I missed first.) So I have read all the ups and downs.

Here are a couple of pics! I haven't really downloaded all my pics so these are a little old. If you want to stay up to date with us and see new pics, and are on facebook, you can friend me (Monica Snitily Root) or I started a private group for Oliver - so search Oliver Max Root group and request to join.

Hope all is well with everyone else and hopefully I'll be able to check in more frequently.

Sis - what happened or is happening with your sons situation - that is messed up that they are giving him such a hard time for a first offense!

Futuremom - we were almost birthday twins! I had my 6 week checkup and got a green light on all restrictions - she didn't give me the ok to start ttc again - not sure when we will be ready to do so - with our issues we will prob just be ntnp for awhile. I'm not going to start bc until after I get AF the first time at the very least - and then we will evaluate where we are at that point. Since I am BF I expect it to be at least a few months (hopefully!)
 



Attached Files:







mommy and me.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 3









reclining.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 3









tummy time.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Future Mom

Congratulations Moni!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Oliver is beautiful and I'm glad everything is going well for you now. How fun that our boys are almost exactly the same age, although Daniel is HUGE now (13 pounds) - we had friends over today who asked how many months he was now, thinking it was around 4 months, not 6 weeks! A three hour drive - good for you! We've done a couple of road trips to Grandma (about 2 hours) and Nana (closer to 3) - isn't it amazing how much STUFF you have to bring even for just one night! :dohh: I hear you on the sleep deprivation. :sleep: But it is amazing how you can get used to that too. Anyways, thanks for checking in and enjoy!!! Looking forward to hearing more soon. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Yay Moni!! hee hee.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. I'm about to take Fun for a walk and then give him a bath and wait for one of my flaky friends to call. I don't think she will, but I told her I'd be around, so I guess I'll just hang around. I made turkey enchiladas for dinner last night and they were great! It was my first time making them, and I'm definitely going to make them again. My dad is still here. :wacko: I guess this might be his last week, but whatever. I really don't mind him being here. He just finds a corner and talks on the phone when he is here. It's 7:30a, and he's been on the phone for at least 45 minutes already. 

Enjoy your holiday everyone. Back to the grind in the morning. Booooo...


----------



## kfs1

Moni - Congratulations again. Oliver is absolutely adorable.

Terri - Hope you were able to do something fun with your friend yesterday. The weather in NY was absolutely gorgeous.

Future - I hear you about the no BDing. That's been my story for pretty much my entire pregnancy. (Boooo) But great news about being able to start trying again soon. :)

Blues - What's the word? How's testing been going??

Hi everyone else! How was everyone's weekends?

FL was fun - some parts better than others. The wedding was for a good friend of ours and they had it at a beach house so they had to do a lot of prep work before hand (which I totally get as I had a similar wedding). So, we ended up helping them out a bit on Friday and then during the day on Saturday before the wedding. And I was happy to do it but we just didn't have as much vacation time as I thought. The thing that made me mad, though, was his Uncle. He was sort of in charge of everything, like a wedding planner almost. So, we're on our way to the wedding and he calls as asks us if we can pick up more pineapple and cranberry juice. Now mind you, the house is 20 minutes away from our hotel and the stores are even further away. But he says they don't think they have enough and that they'd hold the ceremony until we got there. So, we hustle to the store and I have to shell out $100 (which is whatever but the flights/hotel/rental car for this trip were SOO expensive). We get there and the ceremony is ending. So, basically, we flew all the way down there and missed the ceremony. I was SOOO pissed but it wasn't my friend's fault so what can you do?? Anyway, the reception was great and we were able to get some beach time on Sunday so I was happy with that.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-I can't believe they didn't hold the ceremony for you? That's a bummer, but at least you got to talk to everyon during the reception. And..the good news is you got out of town for a bit, so that's always great.

My college friend said she was leaving around 1, but brunch was at 10. By 1:30, I was at the store with my dad and then I planned to watch the baseball game. she finally texted me at 3 saying that they had to hit the road. She's always running late, and since I know she's flaky I wasn't really that surprised. I just chilled for the rest of the afternoon/evening. Going to the ball game tonight!

Blues-Any symptom spotting updates? C'mon!!

Sis-How was graduation? Are you getting any of the rain, or are you too far south for that?

Joy-What's up chica?

Wish-:hugs: miss you.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Blueshoney

Moni-Oliver is beautiful! 
Kfs-wow that fil is a real piece of work. 

Afm- I believe that I am out. My temps are diving. AF is due on Thursday and from my temps looks like she will be arriving right on time. 

I want to move to ivf but dh doesn't. He wants to try iui 2 more times but i don't want to waste anymore time


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-Does your insurance say you have to try IUI three times before you can move forward? I would try to explain to your husband that you're not getting any younger and why waste these few months on IUI when it will take a while before IVF happens and you guys can try naturally until IVF in the meantime. Is it the expense? What's the issue? hee hee. Let him know that you're the one that has to do the shots and stuff. He just has to sit there and provide a sample a month from now, similar to an IUI. :haha: 

I really hope that :witch: turns right back around and gets out of here, so you don't even have to have the discussion. :hugs:

AFM-:juggle: *sigh*


----------



## Joy143

:hi: everyone! Sorry I've been MIA. Trying to figure out if my grandson is allergic to something or if it is a case of eczema. He's getting ready to go on vacation with his mom and I just want his skin to heal up before they go :plane: 

Moni your baby looks perfect! Congratulations

kfs you've got restraint because I would have been over the top pissed! At least one beach day but dang, all that trip to miss the actual ceremony :nope: 

Terri- Your dad gettin' the mack on at 7am?! OMG that is so funny! How was the ball game? Glad you didn't count on your friend making it there to visit. We all have that one flaky friend lol Turkey enchiladas sound good. I'm not much on corn tortillas but I keep trying to see if I can overcome that. Made some baked ziti with sauteed spinach and tomatoes with feta. My hubby said he doesn't like feta but he ate it and said it was good. Good thing it makes a big pan because that's one less day of cooking this week! 

Hey Sis- Still waiting to hear an update on what's going on in your neck of the woods. Concerned with all of the flooding going on in Texas. I hope you and the family are safe.:hugs:

AFM- Nothing to report over here. Still raining with just a peek of sun here and there. Looks like yesterday we finally broke the record for the most rain in May. We're just hangin' in there :shipw: Looks like stopping the Black cohosh has put my ovulation further back which I think is a good thing. Having it on CD8 was kind of crazy. Still just trying to supplement myself into lower FSH or better quality eggs. It's only the 2nd month of taking DHEA and CoQ10 so after 3 months I'm hoping I'll have a better chance. Hubby is on vacation for the summer so at least we can get the BDing in on a more regular basis. 

Hope everyone is having a good week. :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Joy-I hope you can figure out your grandson's allergy/eczema situation. I had this weird skin thing called pitoriasis rosea one spring. It was a weird rash-type thing. Of course, there is no cure for it but sunlight :wacko: so maybe that's all it is. There is also no cause. It just happens. Are they still called enchiladas if you use flour tortillas? That's what I used. I'm not a fan of corn tortillas either. Maybe the key is using enchilada sauce and it becomes an enchilada.

The Os lost last night, but the weather was warm and I actually got free parking versus paying the meter $2 like I normally do. Free parking is on my top ten list of things that make me happy. My coworker met me at the game, and he was super happy to be at the stadium.

Glad your ovulation is delayed a bit, but hopefully not too much. :hugs:


----------



## Joy143

If you say flour tortillas=enchiladas then I'm all for it! LOL Glad you got to go to the game and got free parking! Here I think it was either $10 or $15 to park for the game. Just ridiculous. I'm hoping some sun can help him out too. If only we could get some consistent sun. I've been giving him oatmeal baths and trying to keep him moisturized but don't want to over do it either. 

Now just waiting for O day...


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm so so sorry I haven't updated it's been Cray Cray around here between meetings flooding and taking Clomid(it makes me batty unlike Femara) :haha:
I swore I updated after the meeting maybe it didn't post :shrug:

We r OK :boat: Mrs Luna Belle is not to happy she can't chase squirrels on a daily so she is mopey :dog: right now!! :(

Well looks like my son will Graduate but they will not let him walk the $%&#8364;£*+ Principal is a Dbag he won't even let my son go up there and put the $2200 engine he got for graduation back in his truck!! So we have made other plans but it Sux he doesn't get to do it with all his friends in Auto shop!! They pretty much robbed him of everything u look forward to Senior Year!! :nope:

AFM got a Peak today waiting on my trigger the Holiday and rain pushed it back and now I Need it ASAP!! :shrug:

Moni my BIG was early about the same maybe a week earlier and stayed longer in NICU so u have a strong Lil man there. Hope the sleep patterns adjust a bit and u can get some rest and a Lil time for Mommy!! ;)

We r staying a Float for everyone watching the news I'm on the Northwest side of town look up Cypress that is my Suburb we have lots of creeks so we do have lots of water but they r holding for now!! :)
With everything going on I feel like :dog: :juggle: and now the Sub is doing a Garage Sale Saturday!! Dang my luck but maybe I will make some money for this party or to pay Lawyer fees :rofl: 

I also get a new Couch Tomorrow its so pretty I will have to post a pic! Making sure I have lots of places for people to sleep for the party!
Painting rooms and decorating ... I will have to post pics of the Graduation decor on the porch for u guys when I get a Min :)

Hope everyone is Well :hi:


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Moni!

Hi all! Hope everyone is doing well!

I'm on 2dpo of a natural cycle. I'm hoping the CP last cycle some how boosted my hormones anyway.


----------



## Joy143

Thanks for the update Sis! Glad to hear you all are doing ok so far. I'm really sorry to hear about what they did to Big. Just over the top ridiculous! Hope the party goes off without a hitch and you make some great memories. You are one crazy busy woman trying to get so much done. I know you are probably just looking for perfection. lol Maybe the garage sale is a bonus way to help clear out any clutter you may have and be ready for guests. Sounds like so much work though. As long as you aren't floating down any creeks there:fish: it's all good. Can't wait to see how the decorations come out and your brand new couch! Don't over do it (even though you probably will):winkwink:


----------



## Blueshoney

terripeachy said:


> Blues-Does your insurance say you have to try IUI three times before you can move forward? I would try to explain to your husband that you're not getting any younger and why waste these few months on IUI when it will take a while before IVF happens and you guys can try naturally until IVF in the meantime. Is it the expense? What's the issue? hee hee. Let him know that you're the one that has to do the shots and stuff. He just has to sit there and provide a sample a month from now, similar to an IUI. :haha:
> 
> I really hope that :witch: turns right back around and gets out of here, so you don't even have to have the discussion. :hugs:
> 
> AFM-:juggle: *sigh*

Im a self pay patient because my insurance only pays for diagnosing infertility but not any fertility treatments. Dh is hesitate to spend the money (however its my own separate savings that we would be using). He rather try cheaper options but i see it as just wasting money that I could be using towards ivf.


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-Ok..here we go again. I am feeling good things coming for you now that you're a Mrs. hee hee.

nessaw-How are things going with you? Did you get your 12w scan yet?

Sis-Oh, I"m so happy you are ok even though you have a lot of creeks nearby. My dad is about 20 minutes from San Marcos, which apparently flooded, but he is on a hill, so his house is fine. Everyone hears TX and gets worried about him and he is acting like such a snob and doesn't understand why people are concerned. Um..people have died because of these floods. Yes, he's still here. hee hee. Oh, and that bites about your son's principal/engine/etc..The party will be more fun than sitting and watching everyone walking across the stage. I don't remember much about my actual graduation party, but I do like the pictures that I took with friends afterwards.

Blues-Oh I hear you about the expense. Sometimes you just have to pull out the big guns. Maybe do one more IUI and then move on. That would be a good compromise, I think.

Joy-I think I see you O date around the corner. hee hee. Let's hope so. C'mon already.


----------



## VJean

Sis, the front page looks great! Thank you for keeping that up to date! I'm sorry about your son, but hopefully the party will lift his spirits! Can't wait to see your pictures! What is he going to do after graduation? My Big graduates next weekend and has joined the Army. I'm sad but excited for him at the same time! 

Terri, I'm so glad your dad (and his house) is ok! I'm in between San Marcos and San Antonio and the devastation from the flooding is so sad. 

Moni, Oliver is beautiful! He looks fantastic!

Future Mom, 13 lbs! Woah! I love chunky babies! Keegan is 7 months and weighs 14 lbs. :haha:

Blues, I'm hoping DH can understand your desire and let you move forward with IVF! If you don't have to do the IUI, I'd chose to go straight to IVF as well.

Fezzle, FX'd for you! 

KFS1, wow! I can't believe they let that happen. Did they even apologize? I'm glad you had Sunday on the beach, at least! I can't believe how soon your baby will be here! Are you ready?

Joy, hope you get your grandsons skin figured out! My DD (2) has eczema and it is no fun! She can't use anything on her skin! We have found pure coconut oil helps soothe it, and swimming really clears it up, but it has the opposite effect for some people. Good luck finding his triggers! 

Sorry I don't post often enough- life is just crazy. I do read weekly and love seeing some of you on Facebook! 

We leave this afternoon for a quick trip to Disney World. Haddie is going to be amazed, I am sure! I can't wait to see the park thru her eyes. :cloud9:

My 20 y/o DD moved back in with us a while back while she saves some money. She is on her last semester at a jr college and will transfer to Texas A&M. As mentioned above, my 18 y/o DS graduates next weekend. :nope: He leaves for Ft Silk OK in July. I'm so proud of him and think the Army will do him good. We probably should work in getting him a drivers license before he goes, but he just isn't interested. :shrug: My 15 y/o is just busy with soccer and girls...yikes! Luckily the threat of losing electronics he needs to communicate with said girls keeps him forced on his grades just enough! Haddie is finally potty trained (she's almost 2 1/2), but is still having poop accidents. :grr: I've decided to just ignore them and hope she gets tired of ruining her princess panties... I'm sure disney world will set her back a little bc we are putting her in pull ups in the park. Keegan is growing way to fast! 7 months old, 6 teeth, sitting, crawling, pulling up on everything....I just want him to slow down! He's at the base day care center now, so he's just down the street from my office. I'm able to go rock him and nurse him for an hour every day and I love it. He's probably tired of me interrupting his play time, but I'll do it as long as I can! Blink and this time is gone....

That's about it for me! Hope everyone is gearing up for a great weekend!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks for all the support and Lovely Updates ladies!! It's been a mad house around here but I'm Ginna Get ER Done!!! ;)

AFM my trigger didn't show cuz of flooding in the area but I got another Peak this am not sure what to do :shrug:

Here's a pic of my BIG 

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/Snapchat--4374938947888075595_zpsr3k1tiel.jpg


----------



## Future Mom

Sis - very nice grad photo :thumbup:

VJean - Not sure if I should confess this..our lil pterodactyl is 7 weeks old today...and 15 pounds!!! :haha: I guess it's safe to say that the BF is going well :rofl: I'll try to post a current photo soon.

Hi everyone else!!! :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. So sorry have been rubbish at keeping up. We had our 12wk scan last week and all ok-nuchal measurement ok-waiting on bloods. We've started to tell a frw people but not feeling out of the woods yet. Rmc scan at 16wks is the next hurdle. Love to all.xx
Eta edd is now 1st Dec-measuring a few days ahead.


----------



## Sis4Us

Good to hear from u Neesaw will update Ur EDD!! :)

Well I got my trigger and just took it of course it was no longer cold and idk if it was too Late or not but I'm thinking not... I've been having serious O pains so FXFX!! :thumbup:

Has anyone heard from Momof3girls?? Thinking w twins she might have Delivered by now!! :shrug:


----------



## Joy143

Blues - FX that hubby can see things from your perspective and come closer to agreement on IVF. I would want to waste time or money either.

Vjean- Thanks. We took him to a doc and they gave him the typical steroid cream to help. I didn't want to put him on steroids but with the trip today I just wanted him to be comfortable. It started clearing up quickly and just waiting to see how he will be when he wakes up. I wondered about swimming because I've read about bleach baths and thought they might have a similar effect. Thanks for sharing that tip. My goodness your baby is growing so fast! I'd get in all the snuggle time I could too if I were you. Have an amazing time at Disney :happydance: and try not to worry about set backs with potty training. It takes longer for the poop portion of the program. Grandson was pee trained at 18 months but the poop took an extra month to get done. Good luck!:flower:

Sis- That is a great graduation photo. Don't forget to enjoy the party yourself. With all the work you put in, you need to have fun too. Glad the trigger finally got there. FX FX for you! 

Terri-Day 16 and still searching for O day :ninja:...Maybe I'm impatient but now I'm starting to think maybe I should take a little Black Cohosh to move up O date. ugh my cycle is so :wacko: it's trying to make me crazy! 

Nessaw- That is so :yipee:that the baby is measuring ahead. I know you are being cautious but I can't wait until you clear week 16 so you can worry less and enjoy it more. Big :hug: to you!

AFM- Getting ready to enjoy an empty house just me and DH this weekend. With O day somewhere near I am looking to take full advantage! Other than that nothing too exciting this way. Rain is starting to let up and hubby and I have gotten to take a few walks together in the woods. Love it! Now I've got a date in the kitchen with some pies that need baking. Probably throw in some bread and rolls for good measure. 

A big :hi: to anyone I missed. Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Sis4Us

So Bloated and gassy today Hope I Od last night but usually I feel less bloated so IDK!! 

DH took a day trip to his Daughters Graduation. I sound like a horrible person by saying I wish he didn't go but I Do!! She has never tried to have a relationship w him she only calls for $$!! She even told him she didn't feel comfortable to go to lunch w him in April when he was driving thru for a job! :nope:
I'm sure since they invited him last minute they realized they need money for something :(

He will be home early morning tho w his MOM OMG not sure how I'm gonna do everything and keep her entertained at the same time
1week till Party :juggle:


----------



## Mischief

Hey, girls! Long time no see! :(. I cut myself off from everything TTC related but I've missed your updates! :(

I hope all is well!


----------



## Sis4Us

Awww Mischief :hugs: Missed u too Luv 

We r still here for moral support not just TTC!! :)


----------



## Future Mom

Hi Mischief! I hope you're doing well :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Mischief!! We miss you. Hope you're doing well. Enjoy your summer break!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my temps r still really high like they usually are on my BFP charts and my Boobs r killing me !! I'm not even taking any P yet have to get my 7dpo test first!!

I will be 9dpo on Graduation Day !! :thumbup:


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - FX this is your cycle!! hoping hoping hoping!!! and all that nonsense about your big is ridiculous!!! as long as he is graduating - screw the principal and all them!!! good grief!!!:growlmad:

Mischief - Hi lady thanks for checking in!! I still love your avatar - seems so sophisticated!! :hugs:

Joy - hope you are enjoying the empty house!!

Nessaw - I am so happy for you!!! This is your take home baby!!! :happydance::thumbup:

Future and Vjean - love hearing about those babies!!

Terri - :hi: hope you are doing well!!

:howdy: to everyone else!!

AFM: got my referral finally to the dr in St Louis - my appt is in July... whole year wasted... bleh... anyway. I am reading along - but I just don't have much to contribute. Always praying, hoping and keeping my digits crossed for each of you to get your snuggle bug!:flower:

My youngest graduated high school and now she is on a road trip with her best friend to Charleston SC for a week... the house will be quiet this week...
Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend!!


----------



## Joy143

Sis-I hope this is your month!!! FX for you :dust: 

Wish-Looks like you get a little quiet time too. Enjoy and I hope your daughter has safe travels :flower: Glad you got your referral though. Here's to hoping for big things come July :wine:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Look at that chart?! Amazeballs. hee hee. I hope this is really it for you, but I'll remain calm for a few more days.

Wish-Congrats to you for being the mom of a new graduate. I hope your daughter has a good time in Charleston. It's a beautiful vacation site and the people are so nice, the scenery is so beautiful and the food is awesome! 

nessaw-great update.

Joy-Hope you get to enjoy your quiet time too.

Ready for some #oldgirlproblems? Well, I'm on another TTC board (it was from the TWW but we were so chatty they moved us to groups/discussions). Well, one of the ladies just decided she's ready for #2, and is back on the board. :cry: There was one late joiner (late 2013) who is still not pregnant and I'm not, but everyone else has had their babies and the thread was kind of dying down. Now with this lady trying for #2, not sure what's going to happen. It made me sad reading that this morning.

My dad is still here and last night I made him curried chicken thighs with snap peas and roasted potatoes and a yogurt/cucumber sauce. Its' a blue apron recipe. Those meals are definitely lunch meals. My dad ate both thighs and almost all the vegetables (I cut a piece of chicken off of his and covered the missing spot with yogurt). since I went to brunch and dessert yesterday, I wasn't hungry, so I ate the remaining vegetables. Hubs made grilled cheese. hee hee. I'm going to have to make it again because it was quite tasty. Fresh herbs really make a difference.

:flower: to everyone.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - :hugs: my friend. I'm sure that wasn't fun to see this morning. Have you decided what your next steps will be? Are you thinking of giving it another go-around? 

Blues - So what's the verdict? Will you be moving on to IVF or trying a few more IUIs? That stinks that you have no insurance coverage. It's so completely unfair.

Sis - Whoa. Quite a temp jump. Fx Fx Fx! How has the flooding been by you? Hope you're OK. Congratulations on your son's graduation.

Vjean - Great to hear from you! I can't believe Keegan is 7 months old already!! That's so crazy. That's amazing that you get to see him during the day though. I'm sure it makes the daycare process much easier.

Nessaw - So happy that things are going well. I hope time flies for you until your next scan. I know the waiting in the beginning is the worst.

Joy - Hope you had a nice alone weekend with your DH. I love to bake, too, and just haven't had the time lately. I'm going to try to get some baking done this weekend if I can.

Mischief - Hope you're doing well! We all miss you around here.

Future - New pics, please.

Wish/Twinnie - So happy to hear from you. Are you feeling excited about your appt in July or just blah? Congrats on your DD's graduation. Charleston's a great city - hope she has a blast. How's the new house? I'm sure you're loving it.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry I'm posting few and far between but I feel like a Crazy person these days!! :nope:

Terri I know how u feel most the girls I started w disappeared or have had there babes... It's really hard to swallow some times, just know ours will be so so Special!! :hugs:

DH's Mom is already here so my schedule is all messed up plus I'm trying to get the house ready for the party and its kinda hard W a person in the way :shrug:

My BIG took his finals today so he's DONE ... Just few more days for my LO and we will Officially be Pool RATS :haha:

Ready for this party to be done and over w so I can Relax a bit ... Will keep u all posted on my symptoms I've been having a lot of ovary aching and really sore [email protected]@bs :thumbup:


----------



## Driving280

Hi all! Took me a while to catch up. Love the updates about the big babies (Futuremom) and the really BIG ones (Sis). Vjean, I can't believe you have a 20 y.o!! 

My little one is 4 months but he is already 26.5 inches so he is in 6-9 month clothes. Just 15 lbs though, so he is super skinny(like 3rd percentile height weight ratio). Dr said nothing to worry about as he looks very healthy and is meeting all his milestones. 

Terri, I am sorry - this thread has lots of babies, too, from the time we all started trying... I am really still hoping you get your take-home baby.


----------



## Sis4Us

Got my P and E checked today hopefully I will get the results tomorrow!!

My BIG took his last Final today and my LO has his End of Year Party and we will be done w school :yipee:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Yeah for finally starting your summer vacation. hee hee. Hope your results are amazing today.

Driving-Yes, you're right. It feels different on this board, so it's not as upsettting as seeing it on the other threads for some reason. :shrug: Glad you and baby are doing well.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Joy143

:hi: everyone!

Sis-Good luck with your test results and the graduation party. Summer time, pool rat time :happydance:

kfs1- We had a great weekend but I did miss the grand baby a lot. LOL Made some pies and they came out perfect so I was happy. With summer heating up there may be some no-bake desserts coming up. Too hot to have the oven on. 

Driving- I'm glad the dr isn't so worried about the weight. Babies tend to run on the small side in my family so I'm familiar with all the butting in and advice giving that can happen. As long as they are happy and healthy their weight will come along at their own pace. 

Terri- Is dad still hanging out sipping lemonade? lol I was wondering if you were going to keep fostering other dogs now that you have officially adopted Fun? Hope you and the hubby are doing well :hugs:

AFM- Had a good weekend with the DH. Went to a wildlife animal sanctuary and had a great time. Much better than going to a zoo and the animals looked well cared for and had plenty of room to really roam about. It's on about 200 acres with another 400 under development for more animals to be taken in. It was beautiful to see that kind of work and they weren't bustin' heads with prices on food or admission. Caution, rant coming up here...but seriously what in the entire H#[email protected] is going on with my cycle. I'm so frustrated that this cycle is looking anovulatory!! Ugh! Finally we get a good amount of :sex: in the cycle and I'm still waiting to O. This is the longest cycle ever and I've been on vitex for going on 6 months now which should have regulated my cycle. I'm just so mad about it. :devil: Sorry, I'm done now. I'm just seriously pissed that this cycle isn't working out.


----------



## terripeachy

Joy-Sucks about your seemingly anovulatory cycle. This is just terrible! But..sometimes people with a later ovulation have success, so maybe you aren't out just yet. fxfx. *tapping finger on table with bored look on my face* hee hee.

Yup..Dad is still sipping lemonade. He said he might leave by the 10th. I think that's his plan anyway, so we'll see. I honestly think I have 2 more weeks of waiting for AF to arrive, so I'm really in no rush for him to leave. My new recipes are going over well so the more people to taste my stuff, the better, and the fewer leftovers I have for myself. hee hee.

As far as Fun and fostering-We have behavior training starting June 15, and hopefully we can work on his socialization skills and see how he is with other dogs. Once I make sure that he's friendly with others, I will consider fostering again. I usually take a break from fostering during the summer (and it's more cat time than dog time and that's not my forte), so maybe come fall I'll be back in the game.


----------



## terripeachy

Happy Friday everyone!!

I'm thinking AF is not too far away. I never get really bad cramps or anything prior to her arrival. I just feel a little off, and I'm starting to feel that way. I was expecting her arrival in about two weeks, but if she shows up now, I'd be super excited. With the timing and summer vacations coming up, we'd probably take one cycle off, and then get started with IVF mid to late July. I'm ready to get started again. 

Hope you have a great weekend. <3


----------



## Sis4Us

TGIF Ladies!!! :)

Terri hope she comes and goes w out any issues!! I know it makes it easier to move on!! :hugs:

Joy IDK what up w your Cycle either it doesn't look like u Od yet to me either do u use OPKS?? Have u started any new meds??

AFM got my results P29 and E 224!! So super great numbers took a test this AM BFN so my trigger is gone!!! FXFX that line comes back!! ;)


----------



## Blueshoney

Hi ladies
My laptop broke so Ive been reading along but not responding because I suck typing on my phone. 

Just a quick update. I had my ultrasound today. I have 2 follicles. One is 26 and the other is 20. Iui is scheduled for Monday. If this one doesn't work, DH has agreed to move on to IVF. Im a little overwhelmed at the thought. IVF seems to be so time consuming.


----------



## Joy143

Yay Terri! That's all good news! :happydance: I'm glad you are already planning your next steps. New recipes...it's a good time to get creative with all the goodies that will be rollin in from the farms. Our farmers market here starts next week. Can't wait! That's so cute that Fun is going to start classes soon. I hope he does well so you can foster more dogs later if you want.  

Sis- Great numbers! :thumbup: Keeping my FX for you! The craziness has hopefully died down now so try to relax and enjoy summer. 

AFM- I spent the majority of my day in the garden as I got a raised bed plot at a local church. Going to see if I can get something to grow LOL Still no O yet so trying to just be positive and hope this is a REALLY long cycle versus anovular. Having morning coffee and wishing you ladies a lovely weekend!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well the party is done All I have to do now is put my house back together :haha:

Been getting :sick: in the Am the past few days but still no BFP :shrug:

Hope everyone is having a Great weekend!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies! I've been MIA lately because we were in Vegas for vacation, then came home and repacked and now we are in Michigan for the summer with family. We never let moss grow under our feet, that's for sure!

TERRI--I am so happy to hear you are going to do IVF again! Seeing those BFP lines is addicting and once you've known the utter joy and thrill of it, it's pretty hard to stop trying for it again. And here's hoping AF gets there sooner rather than later so you can get this show on the road! Btw I'm digging your profile pic! 

Sis--Numbers look FAB fx fx! Glad your son is graduated and party was a success... And hopefully your house is pulled back together by now! 

Joy--I see you had a drop in your chart...fx it shoots up for you now! And like Sis asked, are you using OPKS?

Blues-- Very much hoping that this IUI is it, but I am glad that you and your DH are open to moving on to IVF if necessary. I'm sure it is a scary thought to take such a big step, but it is great that your DH is on board, because it seems like half the battle in fertility treatment is getting the other half to agree!

Wish--I must have missed something because I didn't realize that you had made the decision to go forward with the St. Louis doctor! I was really sad when you were talking about not going forward with it. So this was really great news to see!I must have missed something because I didn't realize that you had made the decision to go forward with the St. Louis doctor! I was sad when you were talking about not going forward with it. So this was really great news to see!!

Now I have to go back and look and see which posts I am missing because my memory is crap.


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-Glad you're enjoying your summer so far. I haven't done squat, but vacations are in a few weeks and then I'm pretty much booked until the end of July, so if I can just make it through these last few weeks of work, I'll be golden. Thanks! I think my avatar pic is funny. Now, where is that freaking :witch:

Sis-Ok...high temps and feeling sick.I'm so hopeful. I'm also happy that your son's party was a success, and that he graduated. That's all that matters. Now he never has to think about his last few weeks at high school again. Woop woop! Hey, how is your sister doing with her clan of kids? I was looking at your picture and was reminded of your niece. Abigail, right?

AFM-Not too much is going on at the moment. My dad is still here. He says he's going to be gone by the time I leave for summer vacation in early July, but I'm not sure. :haha: He still has quite a bit to work on in his condo, so we'll see..I think he's having carpet installed and that will take like 10 days before it's even here (seriously? They must be shipping it from China). I am enjoying having him around though, so I don't mind. I just don't really want to go on vacation and leave him alone in the house. That's weird, right? HA!!HA!!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Joy143

Sis-I glad everything went well with the party. Still keeping my FX for you, those are good signs. :flower:

Katie-I know you must be having a great time with all your travels! So lucky :D We are going to be doing lots of camping this summer. Last year was Mexico so this year keeping it local. LOL Hope the family is doing well.

Terri-It is awkward to leave someone in your house when you leave. LOL Family or not it just feels funny. At least dad doesn't wear out his welcome. If it was my mom...I can only take so much. hee hee

A big :hi: and :hugs: to everyone else!

AFM-The never ending cycle is really ticking me off. Seriously? I thought with the further dip in temp it would for sure shoot up but apparently not. So STILL waiting on the elusive O. Think I'm throwing in the towel on this one. I have not used opk's before. (sorry Sis thought I answered that) Maybe I should start but I didn't think it would really help since I have high FSH which obviously isn't the same as LH but somehow I must have rationalized it in my brain that it wouldn't help me. Strange huh? Is there any particular brand that is more effective/sensitive,or that you could recommend? Anyway, off to tend to the garden this morning. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Wish4another1

Good Monday morning Ladies :hi:

Sis - I am logging in every morning looking at your chart and just HOPING this is your cycle!!! I am so glad graduation is done and you had the party! Good luck getting your house back in order!! That's always the fun part :wacko:

Terri - I love reading stories about your dad - for some reason I wasn't tracking he had a condo by you... I just thought he was randomly visiting - which by the way is EXACTLY how I want to be in retirement... showing up randomly at my kids house and staying for who knows how long!!! :haha: I am glad to you to spend time with him - he sounds like a hoot! <3<3
I also looked up your blue apron service - its looks so cool - and I might have to try it once my teenager goes off to college!! I am also happy to hear that you are trying IVF again... COME ON :witch: why is she always off screwing around with her broom and not coming when she is supposed to!! :growlmad: 

Joy - I am sorry about your non ovulating cycle :nope:that just sucks... I use wondfo ovulation sticks - you can order online and cheap and seem easy enough to read... but its pretty basic - there is alot more out there to help determine that LH surge - but I am just cheap!! :haha:

Katie - I wanna go to Michigan for the summer!!!!!!:hissy::hissy: I am sure I can convince the Army to let me telework... :haha: You didn't miss as much as you think... my OB/GYN washed his hands of me when I came in with 4 cysts - so the only way I can get off birth control pills and get my body back is go to St Louis... so I am not sure you would call it fertility treatment - my husband is still anti IUI and IVF... I just want my cycle back (no BCP please) and no CYSTS!!! apparently the later is a lot to ask!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: You get any good photos while in michigan please share!!

Blues - how did it go today?? :hugs:

yooo hooo KFS twinnie???? how did that MRI go? is everything ok???

:hi: to everyone I missed!!

AFM: thought I would share some pics from the new house... one is of me when I was fishing with the hubby last Sunday :shipw::saywhat:... I am not a great fisherman - the fish must hook themselves - hince catfish... but the fishing is great at our part of the river... and the other is part of our yard (we have about 3 acres around the house - the other 17 acres is woods) - we are reseeding part of the yard (to draw in those deer) and we finally finished planting our 20 fruit trees, 4 blueberry bushes and the garden... now the constant need to mow!!! 
my daughter decided to get a tattoo while in Charleston - nothing against you ladies with tattoos but it was traumatic for this momma...
overall life is good ladies... so much to be thankful for...
:hugs2: to each of you!!
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (2).jpg
File size: 89.9 KB
Views: 8









photo 2 (2).jpg
File size: 90 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sis4Us

Well still BFN here :shrug: lots of symptoms but NO lines :(


----------



## Sis4Us

Has anyone used these new Curved FRER ??? I think I see a shadow but then again it weird and curvy it might be a REAL Shadow!! :nope:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-my dad has never sold a house/place he's lived in, so they are all rented out and he's the property manager for most of them. When we lived in Seattle he moved east and stayed in the condo until we finished school and came east. So, no, he doesn't randomly visit. Ha! Your fish are awesome and it's so cool that you are making your place your own. You could probably live off the grid! But, don't do that because we'd miss you. 

Sis-I saw a commercial the other day for that new frer. I had to see what channel I was watching because I never see ads for lady stuff. Turns out I was watching oxygen channel. Ha ha. I hope your shadow is a real one!! Getting excited up here.


----------



## Joy143

Wish- Those are some big fish! Way to go :thumbup: With all those trees and shrubs, I bet your place is just breath taking. Hope you know how to can and preserve for all the fruit you will harvest. Man, I'm jealous! Oh and cheap is good with the OPKs. I hear you have to use a lot of them so it needs to be cost effective too. Thanks for the recommendation! 

Sis- No experience with that test but I hope that "shadow" gets darker. FX FX FX


----------



## kfs1

Sis - Congrats on your DS graduating! I'm sure you must be relieved. Oooh - and your temps look great. Hope that shadow turns into something darker. FXFXFX.

Terri - Woohoo for another round of IVF. I just noticed your PM - I'll read it in a bit. :)

Wish/Twinnie - Wow. Those fish are HUGE. I'd say you're an amazing fisherman. :) And I'm loving your yard. It must be so amazing to have so much space and to live on such a beautiful river. JEALOUS. :)

Joy - I'm so sorry that you've had such a frustrating cycle. :( I hope it comes to an end for you soon so you can move on to your next cycle.

Hi to all of my other lovelies. Sorry I've been MIA. It's been a long week (lots going on - both good and bad). I can't remember if I told you all on this thread but I had to get an MRI because of my ongoing placenta previa and to rule out accreta (another new and scary thing). Anyway, I finally heard back from the doctor and all was OK on my MRI. I'm so relieved, you have no idea.


----------



## Sis4Us

KFS1 so Glad everything is A OK!! :)

AFM still notta and I'm having some cramps so I'm sure I'm out really dissappointing w such great temps and symptoms :cry:


----------



## terripeachy

Don't count yourself out just yet Sis. Your temps are still high, right? Could be something snuggling in. *hugs*

kfs1-So glad all is well. Phew!


----------



## Sis4Us

Can't sleep at nite so I've been so tired during the Day :nope:

Dr just called my B12 and Folate came back normal but my platelets r still high :nope: WTF!! I really am starting to worry I'm sure its the MTHFR but geez that's 4 draws all high!! :(


----------



## kfs1

Sis - So, what are they saying about the platelets? Do you need to go in for further testing?


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes they want me to go to my GP w the results to get more testing :shrug:

BFN this Am took a OPK at it is +++ Monitor is High !!! :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Did you test today, Sis??? Eager beaver over here. hee hee.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes still nothing I give up stopped my P just waiting on AF!! :cry:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh no...I'm sorry. I was really hoping this was your month. :hugs: But...another month/cycle is here, so we'll just keep trying. <3


----------



## Joy143

:hi: Ladies! Hope you all are doing well.

Sorry about that Sis. I was so hoping good things for you. :hugs:

Hey Terri! How are you getting along? 

AFM- Just got a temp rise on day 30. WTHeck?? I think once I finish the current bottles of vitamins and supplements, I'm laying off them for a while. Give my body time to regroup I think. Sucks because I want a fix for my high FSH but I just feel like my cycles are getting more out of wack. Sigh. I don't think I'm giving up but more that I'm just going to leave it to charting and praying on it. Insurance doesn't cover anything fertility wise so it would all be out of pocket. Plus when my GP has written me off as being pointless for any treatments fertility wise, you just gotta roll with it. I'll still be cheering you ladies on though! :happydance: More babies, more babies! :happydance: LOL

Hope you all have a great weekend! Heading off to go camping Sunday. Oh boy!


----------



## terripeachy

Well, Joy, look on the bright side, you won't be getting AF on your camping trip!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Joy143

Ha ha ha I was thinking the same thing Terri! LOL


----------



## Sis4Us

Still Notta!!!! :shrug:


----------



## VJean

Sis, your cycles drive me crazy, so I can only imagine what they do for you! :hugs:

Joy, I'm sorry you aren't having any luck with the supplements. FX'd that a :bfp: rolls on in while you are just rollin' with it!

Wish! Nice fish, nice yard! Your house sounds fantastic!!

Terri, that's really interesting about your dad and his rental properties. My DH would love to rent our house out in 2 years when we move, but I'm just so nervous to do it!

Katie, your vacations always sound fantastic!

KFS1, how scary! But so glad every thing is ok!

Hope everyone is ready for a great weekend! :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well the :witch: showed!!!!! :( After all the ups and Downs what a let down!! :nope:

It's just my luck lately Forgot to tell U guys all my Luck... Well the ice maker took a dump after everyone trying to use it at the party when it was Clearly Empty!!
Then Wednesday I go to Walmart only to come home to water coming down my kitchen wall from the upstrairs bathroom!! So needless to say I will be painting and laying wood floors back down this weekend :nope:

Sure hope next month is better All the way Around ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry Sis. When it rains/leaks, it definitely pours. Hopefully you can get things cleaned up before the humidity/mold start kicking in. 

We went to a fundraiser at the local bar yesterday afternoon. A friend of mine has a pretty severe cancer and she's in her 30s. She had to quit her job because of illness and taking off time for treatments. The party seemed to be a big success. They had tons of raffles, door prizes, a 50/50 drawing (which I think was rigged). I had a Long Island iced tea!! Hee hee. It's been a while since I've had a drink drink, so I was pretty happy. All fall/winter I drank cranberry juice so when the bartender took my order she was really surprised I was drinking. Hee hee. 

I clipped Fun's nails yesterday. Scary mama. He yelped once at the end but I think he was getting tired of me messing with his feet. Now he no longer clicks when he walks on tile/hardwood and it's pretty nice. Next time it will be easier, I hope. 

Have a great Sunday!!


----------



## garfie

Hi ladies

Still here stalking you all! 

I'm just so confused with my body right now and my moods are not good - so I keep away&#128546;

Those that want to know what I've been up to pop over to my journal :flower:

Sis - sorry she got you - I was feeling quietly confident to for you :hugs:

Terri - big hugs for your friend :hugs: and well done you for cutting funs claws - we say one of our dogs wears heels she's always tapping across our wooden floor :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nessaw

Hi all sorry I haven't posted for a while - it's report writing time! Just finished today and recovering from a tummy bug-yucksville. Love to all.x


----------



## Radkat

Hi all - I'm going to be the jerk who doesn't do personal responses. I think I caught up on everyone though. AFM, I'm officially moved to Indiana. I can't believe it. It was and continues to be quite an undertaking. Living with the in-laws, working on my online, joke of a class, trying to figure out where all my stuff is, looking for a place to live, etc. I did get a job, so that's good. And even better, I don't start for a few weeks, so I have some more time to sort things out. But it's been nice to see family and DD is having a blast. I'll try to check in more often. :hugs: to all.


----------



## Katie Potatie

So nice to hear from you ladies, Garfield, Rad, NEESAW, VJean-- it's always encouraging to know that everyone is still around even if not posting all the time, like me. So many of the threads that I used to follow are slowly dying out now. Of course I've been on B&B for maybe three years now, so it's understandable, I just hope that doesn't happen to this thread!

Sis--Sorry about that stupid witch and the ice maker conundrum. Is it your fridge ice maker or a separate machine?! 

TERRI-- I'm so very sorry to hear about your friend with cancer. I certainly hope that the fund raiser helps out with her expenses. Way too young. &#128542;. And you are a brave woman to clip Funs nails yourself. Yikes!!!

Not much to report here, just chilling with the family here in Michigan. I will try to post a newer picture of Cody since I haven't done that in a while. He just turned five months old and is almost sitting by himself and starting the motions to crawl. It seems the time is going by so much quicker than with my DD, even though I spend every waking moment with him, and worked when my daughter was a baby. I'm going to try switching my phone to desktop view and see if I can make it work so I don't have to jump on a computer to post a pic. Here goes nothing....


----------



## Katie Potatie

Cody Boy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Katie Potatie

Me and the kids ready for a walk to the ice cream shop
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## terripeachy

Katie! Thanks for posting pictures. Cody is just the cutest and your family pic (minus DH) is great as well. You all are so happy!!


----------



## kfs1

Garfie - Umm. Is that picture in your journal what I think it is???? Not quite sure...

Sis - Ugh. I'm so sorry for this month. Your chart was looking so great! :( Grrrr. Makes me so annoyed for you. And I'm sorry about the house. Hope that you were able to get everything fixed up OK

Terri - I'm sorry about your friend. It sounds like the fundraiser was a success though. I wish her the best. Ummm - I'd be on my butt if I had a long island iced tea right now. :) And yikes - the clipping of the nails is never a fun job. My SIL works with animals so she always used to clip Eli's (our late dog) for us.

Vjean - Nice to hear from you. How are the kiddos?

Nessaw - Ugh. Sorry that you were sick. Stomach bugs are the worst.

Rad - Wow. Congrats on the move. Sounds chaotic but I'm happy that you have at least a few weeks to figure everything out. Are you going to buy a house right away or rent for a while?

Katie - Cody is SOOOOO adorable. I can't believe he's 5 months already! And I love the picture of you and your kids. Too cute.

So, my cousin's husband passed away last week at the age of 53. He had prostate cancer that cleared up but then more cancer appeared in his lungs and blood. Just so unbelievably sad. He was cremated so they're having a service for him tomorrow. I just feel so sad for my cousin and for the kids.

My appt last week was uneventful. I didn't have an ultrasound and basically she said that the ultrasound is better at detecting previa so I could STILL have it which is kind of what I thought. But the MRI was able to rule out accreta so that is great news. Hopefully we'll learn more at my appt next week.


----------



## Sis4Us

So great to hear from everyone Katie Cody is such a Cutie!!!

AFM only had mild bleeding for 2 days it seems and now it's notta Again not sure what's going on called the Dr left a message !!! :shrug:

Happy Monday All!!! :hi: :hi:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well this wacko Dr made me do labs cuz I told them about my High reading :nope:
First they don't call me until 5Pm Labcorp closes at 5pm WTH I find one open until 6pm rush over there to get it done STAT!!

Get a call from the nurse At 8Am everything is normal but Dr think I need a Break :grr: r u kidding me u have been dragging Ur butt for months NOW but I need a Break!!! :nope:
So NOT Happy!!


----------



## terripeachy

These doctors can be SOOO frustrating. Well, they don't get to decide who is on break and when. :growlmad:

AFM-great news. AF is here!! 33 days and I'm back on the move. I think I had the worst cramps of my life the past two days and I even left work a little bit early because I couldn't even sit up straight without wanting to bite someone's head off if they bothered me, so I thought it was best that I boogie. 

Fertile time starts when we're in Mexico so my husband better be ready to boogie as well. Another day, another chance. :wohoo:


----------



## Driving280

Hi all! 

Radkat - I feel for you... I have a big move coming up, too.

Katie, your family is so cute! Wow, Cody's almost sitting! Patrick is not there but is also just itching to move, I can't put him in the crib without him immediately flipping over and then doing a 180 in the direction that he is facing. 

Terri, can't wait to see what (and who) your "new day" brings :)

Hi everyone else! 

So, I have been dealing with moving to California. Just rented a house, which is beautiful, fabulously located, has a pool and costs only an arm and a leg. :haha: At least hubby is dealing with the moving part of it as his new company is paying for it. The dude will get to hang out by the pool with our babies for more than a month before starting work. Am jealous.


----------



## kfs1

Sis - Ugh. I'm so sorry about your doctor. I would be so annoyed, too. :(

Driving - Congrats on the upcoming move. When's the big day?

Terri - Again, congrats on AF coming. Maybe those strong cramps are a good sign. Cleaning everything out of there for a fresh cycle. Still owe you a package. I'm going to pick up a box tonight so I can get things organized for you.

Hi everyone else! Yesterday was my bday but it was not the best day. As I mentioned, my cousin's husband passed away at 53 so we had to go to the wake. I worked a half-day and then we headed over but were given the wrong address. So, we basically fought the whole time and then were 45 minutes late. The service was SO unbelievably sad. People were wailing - just awful. But at least it put our stupid fighting into perspective. I'm just grateful for all that I have.


----------



## Joy143

Hi everyone! Back from camping and checking in.

Terri- I'm really sorry about your friend. I hope the fundraiser was super successful for her and that she gets the care she needs. On the other hand...Mexico sounds like a good place to get your groove on! We went last year and had the BEST time :happydance: 

Sis- I'm really sorry things have turned out to be less than stellar for you. I agree with Terri, you are the one who calls the shots on taking a break or not. It's summer and hopefully your days are filled with less stress(no more broken ice maker or wall waterfalls) so it would be a great time to conceive. Listen to your body and trust that. :hugs:

Katie- Those pictures!!!! OMG you have an adorable family. Cody just makes you want to smother his cheeks with kisses! :-* Hope you are having a wonderful time in Michigan. 

Driving- The house in California sounds fantastic! :thumbup: Wishing you good things with this transition because I personally hate moving.

KFS1- Happy late birthday! I'm sorry it wasn't a great day but perhaps you will celebrate later. That is so sad to hear about your cousins husband. Praying that the family is able to find comfort at this difficult time. As for you, good luck at next weeks' appointment. Hoping you get the answers you need.

To everyone else...a big :hi: and hello! Hope you all are doing well.

AFM- Had a good time but glad to be back from camping. Apparently mosquitoes and biting flies LOVE me! Ugh! Natural bug spray was not a help at all. Hate to do it but may have to do the DEET option next time. Cycle is long but at least I finally O'd, just on day 28 though! I had given up so Bd'ing was not optimum at all. sigh just my luck I guess. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well still waiting on a call back from the Dr I told them I'm not ready for a Break so u either do Ur Job or I go to a Dr that will!!! So sick of people sitting on their A$$ .... Infertility is nothing to take the what and see approach!! :nope:


----------



## Future Mom

Katie  Cody is adorable!!! Heres a picture of Daniel at 8 weeks. Hes starting to be more fussy now  I thought it was supposed to go the other way? :shrug:

Sis  :hugs: GL with doctor

Driving  Im jealous of your awesome California house too! :thumbup:

Kfs1  :hugs:

Terri  Have fun in Mexico!!! :winkwink:

Everyone else :flower: I hope you're having some lovely summer weather! Here's a picture of Danny for you!!!
 



Attached Files:







Happy Danny.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Katie Potatie

Eeeeek! He's so cute and that smile! No they definitely get more fussy as they get older, unfortunately. But then they smile like that and you forgive them. :)

Sis--good for u telling the doctors office to piss or get off the pot. Ridiculous! By the way, you never did tell me if you actually have an ice maker?

TERRI--Yes! Hip hip hooray!!! Truly is odd when we cheer on somebody's AF!

Joy--Triple UGH!! As you know, I'm in Michigan and June is the worst month for bugs. But I can't mess around with that natural stuff. None of that works when the bugs are REALLY out. I slather myself, even my hair, with backwoods off and it works wonders. Then again, trust me when I say that my Diet Coke and home brew beer habit is going to kill me long before some deet will!

Kfs1-- so sorry about your cousins DH passing, but thank you for sharing the story because it does help all of us to remember how important it is to appreciate life. Sadly, it often times takes a huge tragedy and having to sit there and experience it to remind us of it. I have a funeral to attend this weekend, and am dreading it. Hugs to you.

Driving-- I thought you already lived in California! I always picture you in California when you post! What a fun, exciting move Especially with the pool. Although, pools are pain in the butt to take care of so I'm hoping that you are hiring somebody to handle that for you. When I was a teenager, growing up in Arizona, we had a pool and instead of having to go out and mow the yard, my chore was to go and skim the pool...,endlessly.
With the wasps buzzing around. No THANK YOU! 

Rad--Thinking of you on getting settled in as well. So glad you have a job and are going to be closer to family to raise the little ones! 

Garfie--yes is that an opk or an hpt? You must update. What do you think, you have a life to attend to or something?! :)

VJean-- Its time for a kiddo pic update! Also, excuse my foggy brain but did that whole thing with the child custody and your son get sorted out? 

Gosh, I know that I missing peeps I apologize. I'm still enjoying my time here with the family in Michigan. Unfortunately, my dad's parents are in the VA nursing home, so we go and try to visit them a bunch with the kids. It's so sad to go and visit and see all of these people who were once young and vibrant, restricted to wheelchairs and plodding along with mental and physical debilitations. My grandfather has really gone downhill since last year, but my grandmother seems to be doing very well despite her dementia. But I love bringing the kids with me because the people there are so excited to see them. It's so sad that most of these people don't have any visitors, and Lord knows they rarely ever see kids or babies. So they just love them. I'm happy that my daughter is that a very innocent age where she doesn't seem to pay much mind to everybody's condition. She goes around with my aunt and helps put bibs on everybody for supper and talks to anybody who talks to her even if they aren't making a lot of sense, she doesn't notice.I'm happy that my daughter is that a very innocent age where she doesn't seem to pay much mind to everybody's condition. Anyway, that's about it for me!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Okay, I don't know why my last sentence repeated twice but I can't seem to fix it!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Driving I forgot to say that Cody is much different than my daughter, because she was nowhere near sitting up or trying to crawl or do anything at this age! I want him to slow down, because as you know, once they start moving that's the end! 

And one more note for those with newborns/going to have newborns....my daughter had reoccurring ear infections and we eventually had to get her tubes, so when I noticed that Cody had been acting unusually fussy I smelled his ear and it was stinky...Smells kind of fishy. I thought, oh no, another one who's going to have ear infections and sure enough he did. So just smell your babies ears every now and then because that will be one of the telltale signs. Cody didn't have a fever or anything like that but that fishy smell will give it away!


----------



## Sis4Us

No Katie its in tne fridge BUT I need a seperate ice maker for All our Parties DH and I have been taking about adding one in the Butler Pantry ;)

I emailed my Old nurse I miss her to death dealing w the Hot mess I'm dealing w now we shall see what she says 
I'm hoping the dr will let me do a few mediacted cycles b4 getting the Hscope cuz summer time I don't want to have to stay outta the pool!! :nope:

I'm just so frustrated cuz DH has been taking his Supps like a good boy and he even Oked me doing a IUI and then the dr just says take a BREAK :grr:
FYI they didn't even call me back all damn day so tomorrow will be CD6 kinda late to start anything Now :nope:

I have court w my BIG in the am too so FX they aren't to hard on him!! :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

So once again I have no Dr they called and said due to my playlets I need to see my Dr to get that under control so I need a BREAK!! 

WTH they r the ones that found my platelets high and when I asked if it was a issue they said not to worry about it but NOW I need to worry!! :nope:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Sorry you are going through so many difficulties with the house, your son and your body. Sooner or later everything HAS to get sorted out. I just hope it's sooner. I feel your frustration, babe. :hugs:

Katie-Your posts, and posts, and posts are cracking me up. I'm glad you realized Cody was getting an ear infection before it got too bad. Good tip on the smelly ears. Interesting too. Sorry to hear about your grandparents being in a nursing home. My grandmother was in one before she passed, and it was always sad going there and seeing the nurses young, happy and laughing, and the old people are sitting outside of their rooms just staring into space. I'm glad my grandmother had visitors because it seemed that not a lot of the other people did. That's so cute that your daughter is so helpful! I hope she keeps that caring spirit throughout her lifetime.

Futuremom-Little Danny seems to be thriving! Thanks for sharing the picture.

Driving/Radkat-Hope you guys are settling in nicely. Moves are tough and I'm sure especially with little babies.

Blues-What's going on, babe?? No updates from you in a while.

garfie-:hugs: I thought that was another OPK. Things are definitely strange in your body right now. And sorry to hear about your husband's nan. 

I got my blood drawn this morning and it was nice seeing my favorite phlebotomist. I almost forgot that I was supposed to go in and I told her 'I almost forgot we had a hot date!' She said 'What?! I thought I'd have to go looking for you because you usually come in first thing, and when I didn't see you, I thought you forgot about me!' We hugged after I gave my blood. I told her I'd be back mid July. The countdown to Mexico is on....we leave Wed morning. Yeah!

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Joy143

Futuremom- Danny is so cute. Got a little sneaky smile going on :winkwink: Thanks for sharing!

Katie-Next trip I'm taking some cutter as well. Screw getting bit again! LOL love the diet coke and homebrew beer habit! When I did drink, I loved some blueberry beer. :beer: Your daughters caring spirit is such a beautiful thing. I know the elderly in the nursing home really appreciate the time you all spend there. Hope you and the family are having a good time in Michigan. 

Sis- I'm sorry you are not having a good experience with this doctor. Unless your platelets got higher than they were before I don't get his back peddling now?!? Hang in there hon. :hugs:

Terri-Glad you got the good phlebotomist today! Hope you have a fantastic time in Mexico!!:wohoo::wohoo:

AFM-Just hanging out in the TWW. Hard not to be hopeful but I'm liking what I see on the chart. 

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend :hi:


----------



## Sis4Us

TGIF!!! :hi:

Those Lil boys r too Cute!!!! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Well poop I hadn't heard back from my Lovely old nurse so I texted her yea I have her number ;)
Well she no longer works for my Old Dr nor does the good Billing lady :nope: not sure what to do NOW!!

If any one has meds laying around they don't need I will gladly pay for them taking my Fertility Into my Own hands I guess!! :shrug:


----------



## Wish4another1

Good Monday Morning Ladies!! :hi:

Sis - Holy cow - If I had fertility meds I would send you some...but I don't have what you need... I have some clomid somewhere...but I just have this secret hope I might get to use it again... someday :shrug: I sure hope that your cycle evens out - and I hope you can find a dr to help you guys - especially with the hubby taking the supplements!! hey how did court go???

Terri - Have a wonderful time in Mexico - that is one place I have never been!!! :shipw::shipw::drunk::wine: Have a relaxing wonderful time - I sure hope you get beach time - I love any kind of vacation with a beach... who will take care of Fun? and when you get back - botta bing - on to your next cycle!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Joy - still stalking your chart... I am hoping this is YOUR month!!! :thumbup:

futuremom - danny is such a cutie!!! thanks for sharing a pic of him!!

Katie - I always use Thermacell - you don't put it on your skin and you can carry it with you or sit it next to you and it will keep the bugs away... I LOVE IT!!! Highly recommend it - Walmart sells it or really lots of places sell them!! They even have lamps for the deck that are bit more fancy that the original green thermacell!!! anyway - that's my recommendation from the illinois mosquito farm!!! :haha:

garfie - still holding out hope for you lady!! :hugs:

yes blues ??? where are you????

I wonder if Oldermom had her twins yet?? :shrug: so happy for her!!!

kfs - :howdy: twinnie - hope all is going well with your little one...not much longer now!!! :happydance:

Driving/Rad - I feel you on the moviing - and I didn't even go across country!!! keep going one box at a time... :thumbup:

well hi to all I missed...

AFM: well you all know I have no TTC news to share with any of you... but here is a pic of the excitement of the weekend... I went to walk the dogs and when I came back to my driveway I was greeted by 10 cows - 6 adult cows and 4 babies... I was shocked - I had my dogs and I for sure did not want to get charged by momma cows ... so I called my daughter to come pick me up in her car... anyway - the farmer got her cows back...but our food plot is terribly damaged along with the yard and part of the garden... my husband's heart was broke - but Sarah and I just giggled... I mean who does this crap happen to??? yep us....
 



Attached Files:







cows.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sis4Us

HOLY COW... Literally !!! :rofl:

My mom got me a vertical planter so I can plant stuff and keep Luna out of my Veggies :haha: she <3 to Dig Eat Bugs and terrorize the Lizards !!

Court got Reset I thought I mentioned it they just now got the Police report yes just now when it happened on 4/26 WTH!! :nope: so we go back 7/21 Im so ready for it to be over!!

Been getting highs should have a peak in the next few days FXFX!!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-HI!!! That story is pretty funny with the cows, but too bad they ruined your crops that quickly. After all your hard work! were the dogs scared? I hope you get to use your Clomid soon too.

Sis-fxfx. Sorry the court date got delayed until the end of July. I wish they would just drop it. It's kid stuff. No one has time for that!

Joy-Yeah, your chart is still looking really good. fxfx for you too.

AFM-Yes, we are going to a resort that is an hour away from Cancun. I think we take a bus/shuttle once we get off the plane. It's an all inclusive resort, so beach, pool, drinks, food. I am getting really excited now that the trip is a few days away. My hubs is like what are you packing? 'Uh..my three pairs of shorts and my four bathing suits. A toothbrush and maybe some deodorant.' HA!!HA!! I'm a light packer. I will take a sundress or two, and that's it. What's the problem? hee hee. My coworker is going to watch Fun for us. 

Oh, and in other news, my dad's condo is finally finished and I think he'll be heading out tomorrow morning so I have a final dinner to cook tonight (Italian pork chops, mashers, and green beans). I'm not sure if he's going home or back to the farm where he grew up, but I'll find out tonight. He may be visiting his ladies for the next month. I'll see him at the end of July for our family reunion. And then I think he's coming back here because he has some other properties in PA. :shrug: Who knows where the rolling stone will go.


----------



## Sis4Us

Oh and I guess I should mention been :sex: every day so FXFX we get a surprise and can tell ALL THE DRs to Piss off :haha:


----------



## kfs1

Wish - OMG, I can't believe that happened to you. Definitely funny :haha: but that stinks about your garden. :growlmad:

Sis - Ugh about your son's hearing. I mean, how annoying already. I'm sure you're ready to have it over and done with. Fx this month!!! I hope you can prove those doctors wrong.

Terri - Have SOOOOOOOOO much fun in Mexico. I can't wait to hear all about it.

Nothing but craziness going on here. Busy last weekend and this week, we have my SIL's bday on Tuesday, then my mom's coming up on Thursday. Her surprise 70th bday is on Saturday and then my dual-shower with my sister is on Sunday. Should be a fun (and exhausting) weekend.

Doctor's appt tomorrow. I'm hoping they'll have clear information for me about the next steps. Can't wait to see my little dude/dudette again.


----------



## Joy143

Wish- That was funny with the cows but I hope you are able to repair the damage without too much trouble. The cow owners should help (I'm just sayin') Good luck and thanks for the pick of the cows :wacko:

Sis- I really hope this is your month! FX FX FX GOod luck with court. They just love dragging their feet with everything. Right to a quick and speedy trial my foot. Hope things work out in your/his favor.

Terri-I can't stress sunscreen enough. I still burned out there and I wouldn't wish that on you. My favorite at the resort was the pina colada. :wine:Virgin of course but it was still delicious. I usually go for strawberry marguerita/daquiri things but they weren't as good. My avatar here is from that trip :happydance: Hope you both have a fabulous time. Glad dad's place is all set. Time for him to visit his lady friends! LOL :dohh: Crackin me up!

KFS1= Busy busy but in a good way. Hope your mom is surprised at her party and that you get lots of goodies at your shower. Yay for picture pages at the doctors! ha ha ha I always loved the ultrasounds for letting us peek at the wee ones. :happydance: 

AFM- Thanks for all the well wishes everyone. I've got my FX too but not feeling too much in terms of symptoms so I'm trying to keep calm. I don't really remember symptoms the last time but that was decades ago so...not reliable memories. LOL Charting got me excited this month but I'm scared the temp will keep dropping. :shrug: We'll see...


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-You are seriously getting down to the wire! I love it! Hope your appointment goes well today. Check in and let us know that all is well.

Joy-I always pack sunscreen. I can't remember if I told you guys, but when we went to Antigua for our honeymoon I had just shaved my head, so I was non-stop sunscreening. Well, the picture guy walks around taking everyone's pics, and I asked my husband if I looked ok, and he said 'Yeah.' When we went to check out the pictures, in one of them, I had a huge band of white across my brown head, and I screamed! He said 'The flash must have done that because I didn't see it!!' I kept laughing and said 'Well, we aren't going to buy that one!' :rofl: Btw, I'm still rooting for your BFP this cycle.

Sis-I hope you do get lucky this time around. Who needs those doctors!

My dad did leave this morning. :cry: He had a nice time, and I enjoyed having him here. We put Rain-X on the windshields, and he stored most of his construction stuff in the garage. He'll be back in August to work on his other property. I'll have to find some more new recipes to try out on him. hee hee. Last night he was impressed with how quickly I put dinner together. And since he's lost weight since he's been here and working hard, he got a double portion! hee hee. I'll mostly be reading from here on out. I'll be back on Sunday! <3


----------



## Joy143

Thanks Terri! LOL for real at the sunscreen on your head. I hate how they leave those embarrassing pics up too like it's really necessary. You have good ones so leave the bad ones for private viewing when I come to check them out. sheesh! Not everyone needs to see I'm a dork ha ha ha 
I'm really trying to hold out testing because I'm not up for disappointment. Don't know if I can hold out for another few days though. Hard not to be excited. Ugh! Just want it to happen already. FX FX FX


----------



## Sis4Us

Have FUN Terri :coolio: :boat: :bodyb: :shipw: :coolio:

Joy FXFX 13dpo I wouldn't have waited that long no chance :haha: I'm a POASA tho

Got my PEAK today just like I though and have serious aches on my left side so hopefully it's my GOOD ovary working it's magic ;)
Going to Acupuncture today and Saturday :thumbup:


----------



## Joy143

Yeah, so I went ahead and did a test. Negative *sigh* not even a hint of a line.


----------



## Sis4Us

Ur temps are really LOW Joy have they done all the Bloodwork on u I know u said Ur FSH was high but did they check all your hormones and your Thyriod??!?


----------



## Joy143

I didn't think they were low as they've been pretty much along those lines since I started temping. This time was a higher variance between my pre and post ovulation numbers. They did most of my blood work as I've seen others talk about tests I haven't had but I was told my thyroid, liver function and cholesterol are all good.
DAY 3 tests:
FSH 50.9 (menopausal)
LH 12.3 
TSH .976
Prolactin 15
Estradiol 17
Progesterone .50

When I went to the ob/gyn for my results she basically just kept apologizing to me and telling me there was no course of action to take because I'm in early menopause. That I would not be getting pregnant. Before that she was willing to give me clomid but that was no longer an option. That's why all I can do is eat right, exercise and pray about it. Long shot I know but I'm still holding out hope.


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry for the bfn today, Joy. I'm also HOH for you. :hugs:


----------



## Joy143

Thanks Terri. I need all the hope and prayer the world has to offer LOL


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I had a long thing typed up and my IPad ate it :grr:

I hate Drs that say there is nothing they can do there is always so etching to do and I'm personally the one to find out what it is :haha:
If u want me to do some research I will gladly do it ;)

Basically most women should have a base line of 97.9-98 NOT all women but I just noticed Urs was on the low end of that which could be normal for u 
U did have a good shift this month and that is good but w me I've learned what my progesterone is in relation to my temps
The only way for u to know is to get it checked after O 

Also did they check Ur AMH??

It might something as simple as taking P to help out :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Plz don't take anything I say as being negative I truly am just a Freak that wants answers and wants to help :headspin:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I mentioned to someone that barely got above 98 after ovulation that I thought something might be up, but she didn't want to hear it. She is kind of annoying anyway, but it's good information to know. My gyn said temps should be over 98 for pregnancy to occur/hold on. So, I guess that's just something I know. :shrug:


----------



## Joy143

Thanks Sis, I appreciate it. I did some research and basically there isn't much hope out there. That's why I was wondering how Oldermom had done it with her twins because our number for FSH was similar. The only thing I can really find is diet changes and DHEA supplementation which is what I've been doing. Someone even said that high doses of Vitamin D could bring it down but more often than not it looks like I'm just stuck with it and praying that I'm one of those ladies that gets unexpectedly pregnant during menopause. My cousin just had a surprise pregnancy at 43 so I'm really hoping I get some of that action LOL


----------



## Joy143

Not everyone appreciates advice Terri but I sure do. Can't hurt and if I don't agree then I just don't do it. Simple! :smile:


----------



## Joy143

Sis- I was wondering if you had the same info as Terri? I know she is leaving today and don't expect her on but I was wondering about the temps. For the 98 range is that pre or post ovulation for pregnancy to have a best chance? 

AFM-So another temp drop this morning which means I can expect AF this Friday. Yay NOT! Now it looks like we are not going camping. I love that my husband is considerate of that and we won't be roughing it during that time.

I'm thinking that if I continue with supplements I will take just the CoQ10 and the DHEA maybe some black cohosh every other month. I thought menopause was supposed to give you hot flashes and night sweats and all that crap. I haven't had any symptoms except a lighter period which I figured was due to too many years on depo provera?? Black cohosh is supposed to help with estrogen which is why I'm considering keeping it in the mix. Thoughts? Suggestions? Bueller Bueller LOL


----------



## Wish4another1

Joy - how do you take your temperature orally or vaginally? that definately will affect your temperatures (whether they are actually too low). I too have heard that over 98 is a must for pregnancy... I quit temping a while ago due to the BS cysts I am dealing with and being on the pill for over 6 months now... I have a love hate relationship with temping- love the info it gave me about my cycle - hated the info it gave me about my UNSUCCESSFUL cycles. :haha: You know what I mean...
In my first year (I am now in year 3) of trying to conceive - I ordered all the supplements for me and hubby.... we were like a pharmacy... I took Coq10 (ubinquol - the "purer" version of CoQ10), vitamin D, prenatal, b complex, DHEA, fertilaid - and the list goes on and on - I didn't take all these at the same time - although at one time I had a pill case with 21 slots so I could take 3 doses of vitamins a day... I got my husband to take Fertilaid (1 a day but the dosage says 3 a day) for a while - but I just quit buying them because he wouldn't take them enough to really help anything.... 
I cannot tell you with certainty that anything helped... my cycles were still rediculously short (19-23 days) with spotting constantly after ovulation... the only thing that made me have a regular cycle was clomid (no spotting - strong ovulation and 15 day LP). but only the first two cycles... after that I got these cysts that 7 months later I can't get rid of... :cry:
For some people supplements work (Sis' husband is one I think of right off) but for us - it was a waste of money for sure... I know there are some threads on here that talk about natually reducing FSH - all I can tell you is look for those... and try what you feel comfortable with...but I agree with Sis - your dr is bogus... there is always something to try - can you get a different doctor?

Terri - ENJOY your vacation and the beach, and everything that goes with that!!! and I guess your hubby too - :rofl:

:hi: everyone!! 
raining again here... I swear Noah is going to show up soon - I just hope he doesn't pick our two golden retrievers - they are the dumbest ones I have ever seen and we don't need that future for the breed!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Joy143

Wish- I take my temp orally same time every morning 4:45am. Yeah I can definitely say I have the same love/hate relationship with temping. I didn't expect to have fertility issues since as a teen I was told that I am very fertile and would have to take extra precaution to avoid at that point. DD was conceived using2 forms of protection! Anyway fast forward and you see why I would be shocked that now I'm married and trying but apparently it's an issue. Sometimes the supplements are overwhelming but I was willing to try. That's why I'm going to cut back. Also just got new insurance this month and they don't cover anything fertility related so everything would be out of pocket and expensive. That round of blood work fell under the old insurance so the $1970 charges only cost me $250. I can't afford $2k repeatedly out of pocket. I'll see if I can find those threads you were talking about. I'm still holding out hope!


----------



## Sis4Us

The rule of thumb is Ur BASE LINE the red line that goes across the middle should be 98 if u look at my Gallery of charts and I have a TON u can see mine vary a tiny bit but r usually 98!!! Also u can see on my charts I got a BFP that my temps were higher after O!! 

My cycles where short and lightcuz I needed P or a stronger O!! JS ;)

Not trusting my temp this Am woke up and DH was in the bathroom so ihad to wait I think it should be a Lil lower :shrug:
Had sharp pains all the way down my left leg yesterday so who knows


----------



## Joy143

I hadn't heard that Sis. When I was looking up average BBT temps it said between 97-97.7 was average for preO and after O it should be 97.7 and higher? If lower temps are an issue, how do you fix that?


----------



## Sis4Us

It might be Bcuz u take Ur temps orally I posted a pic on here a long time ago of the mouth and where and how u should temp if u temp orally!!! I am a mouth breather so I temp VJ it's been way better for me and my temps are always on point except for when I have to wait on the bathroom Or get up w Dogs ;)

My typical Pre O temps are usually 97.9-97.6 after O usually 98.2 and up!! But that's me 

My temp shot up this Am and my [email protected]@b$ hurt so I know I Od last nite or yesterday afternoon had lots of EWCM for a change so :) FXFX


----------



## Joy143

Yay! Good for you Sis :happydance: Keeping my FX for you! 

AFM- Expecting AF today or tomorrow at the latest. The quest continues...


----------



## Sis4Us

I see AF got u Joy :hugs:

Have u ever tried acupuncture?? I know Oldermom changed her diet completely due to having Caliac I think and other things she was also on Clomid Estrogen I believe and Progesterone!! I'm not sure what she did to get her twins as she wasn't really updating us here maybe some of the other girls know in Assisted Conception!!
I do know she used Donor eggs a long time Ago I think b4 her daughter but not sure about this time!! :shrug:

My temp has been questionable since I've been up and down the last few nites my temp at 6am was 98.2 but at 9 when I woke up it was 98.62 so I just put it in the middle :shrug:
We will see what Tommorrow brings since I have to get up early for Acupuncture!! ;)

TGIF hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm starting to 2nd guess my Wednesday temp if I put it as 98.17 I'm 3dpo but I got my peak that day so that can't be right can it?? :shrug:

My Pre o temps r a Lil higher this time so maybe that's the deal who knows guess we will see in a week or so 
My acupuncture got canceled yet again :nope: just gonna go w the flow I guess :shipw:


----------



## Blueshoney

Hi everyone-just a quick update. The IUI failed so we are moving to IVF. I started BCP today and start stimming on July 10. I really hope this works as I can only afford one cycle since I am paying out of pocket.


----------



## Joy143

Aww Blue- I'm sorry that the IUI didn't work. Still keeping my FX for you on the next stage. I definitely feel you on the money front. Sucks to pay completely out of pocket.

Sis- Sorry your accupuncture got cancelled again. What's up with that?! 

AFM - Nothing happening but the "flow". LOL Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Joy143

Hey Sis- I meant to thankyou for the info you gave on Oldermom. At least that's something. LOL I haven't tried acupuncture yet but I'm researching the few options we have here. I would like to give it a try once I find the right one.


----------



## Sis4Us

U should also get your DR to check ur AMH and Ur P if U Can... I was on depo many years too and I think that lowered all my hormone levels!! :(
If ur DH can get a SA it will help rule stuff out it might not be just U and u need to know that!! The more u know the Better so u can make a Game Plan!!

My acupuncture lady is going to school so she is trying to get me into class so the really good Dr can show her what I need but he keeps rescheduling! That's the issue :)


----------



## Joy143

I can see how frustrating that would be. Hang in there while waiting... 

I'll have to check on insurance and see if his SA would be covered. We have different insurance carriers. I know he was willing to do it before but the times the lab was open and his work schedule weren't conducive to getting it done. Now is a good time though, so I'll look at it again. Thanks because I totally forgot about it. LOL

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Sis4Us

Joy tell him to go to a Uroligist sometimes they can put it down as NOT Fertility related either way it usually cost $150

Got my Crosshairs and changed some temps cuz No Way my Coverline is 98.3 :haha:

My temps are definitely higher this month than ever B4 maybe it's the Maca FX it's a good sing my [email protected]@b$ r still killing me so Only time will tell!! Been kinda down in the dumps so I might go get some INK therapy tomorrow it usually brightens my day :)

Dentist on Wednesday which will be 7dpo kinda hate that but I gotta get it done :nope:

Gonna take my Lil guy to see Inside Out and then get in the pool :shipw: getting my tan on :)


----------



## Joy143

Thanks Sis! I'll tell myDH. Keeping my FX for you. I don't usually have any symptoms leading up to AF or to BFP so I do envy those of you who do have some signs to look for. Enjoy your time at the pool and let me know how the movie is. I was thinking of taking my grandson to see it too. LOL


----------



## Sis4Us

The Movie was good but Very Emotional for 8yr olds to say that it must be :haha:

It was enough to make me tear up several Times Damn Hormones :nope:


----------



## terripeachy

I'm back girls and Mexico was wonderful!! It's so nice not having to do anything except eat, drink and BD! Hee hee. I haven't temped but I think I'll have a fighting chance in this TWW if my body is really back to normal. I'll temp in the morning and see what's going on. 

Missed all of you. I have four days of work and then I'm off to Canada! Woohoo!! It's my continental tour of 2015.


----------



## Joy143

Yay! Terri's back :dance: I'm glad you had a very good time. I love eating good food I don't have to cook. Keeping my FX for you that all that :sex: comes with the bonus of a :bfp: Four days and vacation again?! Never been to Canada but I hope you have a great time.


----------



## terripeachy

The highs in New Brunswich are in the upper 70s. Brrr!! hee hee. I'm packing my heated gear, and will be adding clothes as I go north instead of the usual, taking off the layers. And so much for a bag full of tank tops. I'll have long sleeved shirts and sweatshirts. Ugh..hee hee. It'll be ok though because it's better to be comfortable than super cold or super hot. As long as the rain stays away, I will not complain.

I temped this morning and it was 98.1. For me, that is still pre-o, but close. I told hubs that my thermometer said we have to have another party. :haha: He's down.

Oh and Joy, sorry for AF. Your last chart was looking so good.


----------



## Joy143

Thanks Terri. I was sad about it but on to the next month. (feeling determined) 70's aren't so bad. I'd rather layer up and be able to control the heat then to be stuck on hell and can't get relief! LOL :sex: round 2! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome back Terri :hi:!!

Well my temp jumped to fever range but I did get ink yesterday so I'm sure that is the reason guess time will tell!! ;)

I will take a test B4 I go to the dentist Wednesday just to be safe!!


----------



## Future Mom

Hi Everyone! I've been pretty busy, so haven't had much chance to catch up here. I see lots of people have checked - great to hear from everyone. 

Thanks for all the love re. Danny's picture :hug: We're starting to think that his fussiness is due to teething ALREADY at 11 weeks. Is that even possible? He's drooling a ton and stuffing everything in his mouth. What do you think, experienced mommies? Advice?

Welcome home, Terri, and have fun in Canada - the true North strong and free! I wonder when you're coming? Although New Brunswick is pretty far from here :haha: We have Canada Day on Wednesday, so we're taking Danny to a friend's cottage so he'll get to go to the beach for the first time! Have to buy a beach umbrella tomorrow for sure. :shipw: 

GL those who are still waiting to test. I'll be testing in a couple of weeks, although I have no idea if or when I even ovulated since I'm breastfeeding (= no :witch:) :shrug: That's okay - maybe we'll get lucky!! At least we get to keep practicing until I ovulate. :winkwink: :sex::sex::sex:

Happy July 1st to all the other Canadians out there, eh!


----------



## Future Mom

Oh and I forgot to say GL to Sis for the dentist! I have to go on July 8th to have a crown replaced. He already took out the old one and put in a temporary one - the funny thing is that the temp one ALREADY looks better than the old one.:dohh:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea my temp filling already is pretty much gone :nope: it hurts like heck and I havea crater in my tooth that's why I'm saying I just gotta go!! Get it over w :(


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Even with your high temp yesterday your chart is looking good. Dentist tomorrow, right? fxfx for a positive test, but I want your tooth pain to go away so I'm a little torn. Maybe a negative tomorrow and a positive on Thursday. :wacko:

My temp was still at 98.1 this morning. Of course, I decided to go back and look at my old charts, and most of them look so stupid and random, I have no idea if I even o'd or not. So that exercise was basically a short visit to depression city, followed by a quick stop in #FML for water. hee hee. Anyway, we'll be on break tonight and get to it one more time on Wednesday or Thursday night since I'm up and at 'em early Friday morning. I'll temp the rest of the week to see if there's any movement.

Futuremom-Woohoo.. back on the TTC train. Love it. Happy Canada Day!


----------



## Blueshoney

Hi Ladies - i have a question for those that did injectables or IVF. What were your typical prescriptions abd how long did you need to stim for? 

I go in on Thursday for a ultrasound and should be getting ny prescriptions then.


----------



## kfs1

Blues - I can't even remember what my dosage amounts were for my IVF but I know that I was on BCPs for a month and then was on stims for about 10 days or so I believe...? Let me see if I can find the paperwork tonight. I had to go in about every other day to be monitored so the dosage amounts changed throughout. Good luck tomorrow! Can't wait to hear about your appointment!

Sis - Good luck at the dentist today!

Hi everyone else!!!

I'm sorry that I haven't checked in in a while. My mom & grandma came up last week and we had my mom's surprise birthday party and the double shower for my sister and me. Both parties were so great. The shower was beautiful but it was outside and it rained all day and was unseasonably cold so I felt bad for our guests. :/ Anyway, I am so absolutely blessed to have such great friends and family. My house is FILLED with gifts. I was truly overwhelmed.

What's everyone doing this weekend? Not much going on with me. My DH might go away so I might just be hangin' by myself. It's OK though - my house is a disaster so I could use some downtime to get things organized.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Glad the shower went well. Was your sister totally surprised?? As much as people don't like being the center of attention, getting gifts makes it totally worth it! Glad your friends/family came through and even gave you extra stuff. Woop woop!

Blues-I was on BCP for 3 weeks or so, went back for bloodwork after stopping the pill, and then started stimming a few days later. I think the normal range is 10-12 days of stims depending on how your body is responding. I also can't remember how often I went back for bw/us but it was every couple days. I took Gonal-F/Follistim, Menopur, Ganirelix and then the trigger HCG shot. Then I took Estrace/Endometrin during the TWW. I'm super excited for you to get started. Finally! *sigh*

Sis-How was your appointment yesterday?


----------



## Sis4Us

My appointment is this afternoon hopefully it's will go by smoothly my temp dropped back down to Norm for me we shall see what tomorrow brings !!! ;)


----------



## Blueshoney

Thanks KFS and Terri! So if i guesstimated correctly i will be tww when i go to vegas! Yea! I didn't want to have to bring a cooler with me with the meds.


----------



## terripeachy

That will be awesome...definitely distracting, but you can't really drink, unless your doc said it doesn't matter. I would be too nervous to drink though. Pack some tests!! hee hee. We'll all want to know the scoop as soon as possible.


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - Have a great time in Canada - me and the hubby went into Canada through Michigan - drove all the way to Newfoundland and came back to illinois via Maine...so we saw ALOT of Canada... some was breath taking - some was in French!!! hahaha but I know you are going to have a blast!!I am always HOH for you friend!! :hugs2:

blues - I sure do hope your hit the jackpot in Vegas with a :bfp: 

Sis - I hope the dentist wasn't too awful and you are back to normal quickly!! And here's to hoping that temp stays up and this is your month!!

kfs - I can barely believe how far along you are - that baby will be here before you know it - I am so happy for you twinnie!!!

futuremom - trying again!! wow!! so exciting I hope you get the surprise you want!!! :)

:hi: to all you other lovelies!!

AFM: St. Louis Dr Appt tomorrow at 0830... going by myself... I am kinda scared they are not going to help me... of course I have been on the pill since April and this week I start bleeding OF COURSE:growlmad::growlmad:
I hate my body sometimes... I have to take this damn pill and I can't even get the bonus of no bleeding... I really want to stop taking the pill and not have my ovaries go ballistic... I hope that isn't too much to ask... 
Have a great weekend everyone!! 
Happy Canada day and God bless the USA!!! :plane::plane::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::shipw::shipw::drunk::drunk::icecream::icecream::juggle:
:juggle::tease::tease::football::football::saywhat::saywhat::wine::wine::loopy::loopy::rain::rain:<3<3<3<3


----------



## Blueshoney

Yea it will be great to have the distraction! I was never a big drinker and I stopped completely once we began to TTC, so no worries there! . I'm meeting my SIL there. We are going to the Britney Show! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

The dentist was OK I guess she said my gums were extra sensitive a bleeding more than normal :shrug: she gave me a RX for Antibiotics but I will only fill it if I have to :nope:

My face hurts but it's not super swollen or anything so hope it heals fast ;)

Oh and BFN yesterday if u didn't notice still early I know but I wanted to verify :)


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis-its still early and your temps are stil high! 
Afm-exam went well and got my schedule and my prescription. They gave me some donated meds!! She saved me like $900!


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow I need a Dr like that Blues :) great deal and Vegas was Lucky for me hope it is for U!! FXFX


----------



## terripeachy

That's great news, Blues. I'm so excited for you. And saving money always helps because these meds are not cheap. 

Sis-glad the dentist visit wasn't too bad. I agree, don't take the antibiotics no matter what!

Wish-thank you for the smiley brigade. I'm heading out in the morning but I'll definitely be reading when I can. I'll also be looking for your update. Hope the doc was nice to you this morning. :hugs:

Have a great 4th everyone and we'll talk soon.


----------



## Joy143

Good luck Blues! Have a good time in Vegas and keep us posted. FX for you! Saving money on meds=more fun on vaca. ha ha ha

Sis-Glad there isn't much swelling from the dentist. I hear bleeding gums can be a sign of pregnancy?? Anyway chart looks great so sending positive vibes your way. :happydance:

Terri-Have a great time in Canada and tell me how the food is. Fat girl dreams...cuisine of the countries. LOL :blush:

Wish- Good luck on your appointment tomorrow! :thumbup: Hope they are supportive and can help you get your wish. I think we all go through phases where we get angry because our bodies let us down. Just remember to get back to loving yourself and the possibilities our bodies can bring to fruition. I didn't want to sound cheesy but I always have to try and balance my negative thoughts with some positive ones when I hit tough moments like this.

:hi: to everyone else and hope you are all doing well.

AFM- Nothing exciting gong on here. Spending a lot of time outdoors with the hubby and grandbaby. One thing I can say is the supplements must be working on my DH. He's been initiating BDing more often these days which is all fine by me. Now if only my body will cooperate LOL


----------



## Sis4Us

The Supps work DH took a break cuz he was having some pain and his Libidio went from 20 to 40 REAL Quick!! :nope:

He's gonna have to start taking them again cuz I don't feel Preggo the only thing strange is me getting up early and eating 3 bags of Cherries in 3 days :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well BFN this Am stopping my P and licking my Wounds :(


----------



## Joy143

Aww Sis Sorry to hear that. It's not over til it's over though. Your temp is still good so just hang in there.

Wish- How did your appointment go?

AFM- Really tired these days and not sure why. Going to have to look at what I've been eating because I have taken a nap every day for the past week and that is unusual. Need to up my nutrients I guess. Nothing here on the home front except waiting on O day. At least the BDing is not a problem this cycle. LOL Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis-*hugs* on your BFN. 
Wish-Yes please update us on your appointment! 
Joy- I track what I eat on myfitnesspal. I found that I was eating less than 1200 calories a day consistently! Now that I am tracking I make sure I am eating enough, especially since I exercise 4-5 days a week. 

AFM-While I was away from my desk, the clinic called and left me a message. They said they needed to repeat the sonohystergram. So of course I am freaking out! They told me everything looked great on Thursday. Did they misread it? I guess I'll find out tomorrow morning because I have my baseline ultrasound and they will also repeat the sonohystergram right after. But it has really rattled me! I hope I don't have to push back my IVF calendar. 

So far the Calendar has me start stimming on Friday with egg retrieval between July 21 and the 24. They stated that if I have more than 10 eggs, then they will do a 5 day transfer, less than 10 eggs, then they will do a 3 day transfer.


----------



## Joy143

Thanks Blues. I used to track my eating but haven't done it in a while so maybe I need to get back to it. It's the only reason I can think of as to why I'm tired. 
Try not to freak out about the sonohystergram. Just keep it positive, try not to stress and hopefully they will see all is well again. Stay focused on producing some great eggs for the end of the month and let us know how your appointment goes tomorrow. FX for you!


----------



## Sis4Us

Temp dropped and I have my Pre AF Migraine so I'm out NO Doubt!! :nope:

Blues Maybe they got test mixed up and just want to double check FX FX everything goes smoothly!! :)


----------



## Blueshoney

So apparently they are concerned about a fubroid they weren't concerned about before. I will hear back at the end of the day if i need surgery. I was completely devastated when she told me that. I waa not prepared for another setback. In my head I was going to be done TTC by august regardless of the outcome. Now that schedule may be pushed back. I don't know if I can deal with it that much longer.


----------



## kfs1

Sis - I'm sorry for the negative. :( What's your gameplan for next month.

Joy - how are you feeling? Hope your energy level returns soon.

Blues - That really stinks. Did they say why they changed their minds? I completely understand how you feel - believe me. Just try to hang in there and remember that you really do want your body to be at 100% when you have your transfer. When do you have to go back in?

Had a good appt today. Head is down but baby still has a ways to go. Trying to get organized at work. I'm trying to work right up until the baby comes but will work from home that last week before my due date. can't believe how close I'm getting!


----------



## Blueshoney

KFS-I really can't believe the baby will be here so soon!! 

AFM-I have to have a hysteroscopy (sp?), which should be scheduled in the next 2 weeks or so as long as the hospital where my doctor is admitted in has openings. Thank God they are not making me go back to my regular gynecologist, because her wait to get an appointment is sooooo long. I will start stimming a week after the surgery! So happy that it won't be delayed by more than that.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sounds like we both need a Hscope Boo so sorry to hear that Blues I've been told different things w every SonoHystogram one time I had a pocket one time a polyp or something of that sort and then several w NO problems :nope: Frustrating!!

I don't really have a game plan I'm been Ill yesterday and today so haven't done much of anything :nope:
Gonna try and call a New Dr in theAm and call the old one to get my records ;)

KFS so close how exciting my cousin has been in the hospital since yesterday waiting for her Lil Boy to come I'm Happy for them but geez it's hard to see All over Facebook!! :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

The :witch: showed this Am just as suspected!! :nope:


----------



## Joy143

KFS1- So excited for you! Not much longer before you get to meet the little one :happydance: My niece just had her baby boy yesterday and he is the cutest thing ever. Hope you have everything ready at home :hugs: 

Blues- I'm so glad it is only a minor set back time-wise. That's great that you don't have to go back to your gyno. It's so hard to be patient when it seems you are one step closer to achieving your dreams. FX everything goes well!

Sis- Sorry about :af: Hope you find a good new doctor to help you. Did you ever get the reschedule on your accupuncture?

AFM- I felt a little better yesterday energy wise. Not as tired and actually went bowling with the hubby. Yes I won a game LOL Been feeling a little weird though. About 3 days in a row had a kind of bloated feeling which I've never had before. I put a heating pad over my uterus and it helped. Not painful but just very full feeling. Today I had a smaller uptick in temp but have to wait a few more days to see if it was ovulation or not. We did have plenty of BD action but of course if I o'd yesterday, we missed 2 days so...that's just my luck! Sigh Thinking about scheduling a consultation with a TCM accupuncturist to see what they say. At $70-100 per session out of pocket...don't know if I want to do it just yet. I don't want to start something I can't commit to long term but with both vehicles being in and out of the shop the last few months, feeling pretty tapped out for now. It won't hurt to investigate it though so maybe I'll make an appointment sometime this month. Anyway, that's about it here. Working on getting physically fit and seeing if we can make this body a baby factory. ha ha ha :flower:

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Sis4Us

Crazy my Cousin had her Lil boy yesterday too!!! :)

Well I have an appointment w a new Dr tomorrow we shall see how that goes, the drs office is close to home so that's good and the Receptionist seemed Aimed to please so we will see how the Dr is!!
The Old Dr wants $25 and a form just to make a copy of my records I knew they were all about the $$$$ geez ridiculous !!! :nope:


----------



## VJean

Sis, I hope the new dr is great! Isn't it crazy they make you pay for your own info?


----------



## Joy143

That is a hot mess! How about I make my own copies and bring you back your originals?! They like to charge for everything and over charge at that! I really hope you like your new doctor. Good luck with that O:)


----------



## Sis4Us

My previous Dr had NO problem making me copies and it was a year worth of stuff so this Dr is just out for $$$$ like I said from the beginning I should have went w my instinct and looked for a new Dr sooner!!

Mischief if u r still reading there R Way better Drs out there that would most likely be able to help U for A Lot less!!
Hope the Adoption thing is working out for u guys but if u ever decide to TTC Again seek a new Dr!! :) hope u r Well and Enjoying Ur summer!!

My appointment is at 3 now since my Lil guy was up ALL Nite :nope:

Looks like u Od Joy!! :)

TGIF!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

*Sis* - ugh so much frustration for you!! I absolutely cannot stand when they charge you for getting copies of your own medical records - THEY ARE MY RECORDS... i mean seriously I will bring in paper and ink if it's that much to you!!!! HOH that your new doctor will lead you down the right path to your little wren!! :hugs2:

*Kfs1* - I cannot believe you are so close to meeting your little bub or bubette... do you have any mothers intuition as to what you are having??? 
everyone swore I was having a boy with DD2 but nope!!! 

*Joy* - I agree with Sis looks like you O'd!!! HOH for you that you caught the egg this time!!:happydance:

*Blues* - I am glad to hear your next procedure isn't going to hold you up too long!! that is indeed good news!! won't be long and this waiting will just be a memory!! :hugs2:

*Vjean* - do you have any new pics of your two little ones? I bet they are getting SO big!!! 

*Terri* - I know you are somewhere in Canada - I hope you are having a fantastic trip!!! 

:hi: everyone else!!!

AFM: Finally had my appointment in St Louis with the FE. nothing but disappointment really - which I guess I should have more intestinal fortitiude about... I went on Thursday and talked to the doctor for an hour - then had a physical exam - but they could not fit me in for an ultrasound so I had to come back on Monday - (2 hours each way) - met with him monday and he said I have two solid masses in my right ovary in addition to a fluid filled cyst. :nope:
(and by the way the girl doing the ultrasound was horrible - never been in that much pain from a vaginal ultrasound!!:growlmad:)
anyway the FE didn't want to do the Lap to remove the masses because he thinks they are endo related (never had endo my entire life) and if he does there is a high probability my right ovary will be damaged in the process. :cry: so I asked what are the other options???:growlmad:.... staying on the pill indefinitely till the masses go away or he can give me a lupron shot that lasts for 3 months (shutting my ovaries down) :nope:
uhm that is not a good option in my mind - I have been on the pill since January now - and the mass/cysts aren't gone... in fact they have indeed gotten worse... 
well after crying my eyes out in his office - he agreed to do the surgery - it will be at least 3 weeks away... and I still don't have a date (and my last appt was Monday morning) :wacko:
My husband has accepted we will not have children :cry: and is more concerned over my risk of cancer with the masses (can't be sure until they are out and tested) but my heart is broken... I wish I could just cut out the "want" for a child... maybe someday the heart will heal over... 
I am going to attempt to cut back my time on BnB for my own sanity... come look me up on facebook if you want to stay in touch... Rachelle Johnson :) 
Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Joy143

Sis-I think I did too but I can't decide if it would be day 14 or if day 12 would be a possibility. Told you about my luck...O'd when we took a little break :wacko: 

Wish-My heart breaks for you and what you are going through right now. I pray that you find comfort because it isn't easy to let go of something like this. Your husband sounds like a wonderful partner to have. He loves you whether you have a child or not and that is a great blessing. If you can just check in and let us know how everything goes with the masses and cyst I know I would appreciate it. Just want to know if you are going to be ok. I know you don't know me well but as a woman who is on the same quest and has been for almost 4 years now, I love you and wish you the strength and courage to endure what ever may come your way. Prayers for you and your family. :hugs:

AFM-Just waiting on the crosshairs for my chart to show which day they pick for O day. I was thinking the 14th but after day 12 my CM changed so it could be that day too? Never really had 3 flat temps in a row before. Anyway, looks like I am in for a wait but not really feeling very positive about it. Still trying to get my new healthy living thing up and running. 3 months before it is supposed to have improved egg quality so still cycling with my "old eggs" I guess. Ha ha ha 

How is everyone else doing? Hope you all enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Fezzle

Popping in to say hi and also show you some line porn! The digi was from yesterday; the lines are from this afternoon (14dpo) today. Excited, but just hoping this one is successful! It's weird to think that I should be about 8 months pregnant now had the 1st pregnancy worked out. I feel happy that I seem to be fertile though- this is my 5th Clomid cycle and 3rd conception since starting it in Oct, so at least some things are definitely working!
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender (2).jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## nessaw

Wish sending you huge hugs.xxx

Fezzle congratulations. Fx for a sticky bean.x

Hi all sorry been reading but mad busy coming into the end of term. 9 days to go. 20 wk scan on tues-fx.


----------



## Wish4another1

Nessaw and Fezzle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how exciting for both of you!!

Nessaw are you finding out (or do you already know?) what you are having?? 

Fezzle I am so glad clomid and the meds you are on have seemed to solve your fertility issues!!! 

We have to celebrate ladies!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Sis4Us

Fezzle Congrats :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :headspin: :happydance: :dance:

Wish hope the surgery gets rid of those masses and might just help w a Lil Surprise!!

Well the Dr was a Dr started right off W IVF :nope: yea I know my eggs need to be looked at yea I know I will have a better chance w IVF and PGS ... If I could afford it I would have done it by now!! :dohh:
Anywho he told me to take a baby Asprin every day and 400mcg of Folate :hi: already been doing that!! :nope:
But he did Agree w me that I have NO time to take A Break and he is willing to do anything I'm willing to do he suggested Injectables but I don't think that will help me anymore than meds so we will wait a few cycles.... we r doing a round of Femara w Trigger and IUI since he will put everything down as testing we will only have to pay for IUI and wash!! :)
He wants to look at DHs :spermy: so why not at IUI!! He wants me to wait until CD5 to start meds which is strange but maybe it will help me :shrug:

My cycles have been so light and Sparadic since the Clomid so that's why I Optd for Femara! My cycles r only like a day and 1/2 that can't be good!! :nope:

Joy u Od yay!!!


----------



## Joy143

Nessaw and Fezzle I am sooo happy for you ladies!!! Keeping my FX for you both that your pregnancies are healthy and happy ones! :hug: :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:

Sis- You know they always want to go straight to IFV(unless you have my dr who says anything is pointless) It's good that you have been so on top of what you have done and what you want that you were able to really be your own advocate for what you want to do next. I really hope you have success with this dr. Stay strong and BD on! LOL :winkwink:

AFM-Yep I o'd but my temps aren't impressive at all. Believe it or not, I'm already thinking ahead to next month and how to prep for a better cycle there. The struggle continues LOL


----------



## nessaw

Wish I'm 95% sure I know what it is ftom a scan we had at 16wks-too much time on bnb looking at scanes! But yup we will find out for sure, fx.


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-Congrats!!! I knew I'd come back to good news on one of these threads, and this is it! I'm so happy for you. Marriage is bliss! hee hee. :happydance: :wohoo: 

Wish-I, too, am so sorry about those stupid cysts. Just take it one day at a time and see what happens. :cry: So frustrating after all this time and changing doctors, and going to the big city, etc...I feel for you.

Sis-You know my cycles are short, and my doc said 'better two days than ten, right?' It was a sucky answer, but I'll take two-three any day over ten days.

As you can see, my Continental Tour 2015 has now ended. Overall, I put 2325 miles on the bike and in the end, AF showed yesterday, so no Mexico baby. hee hee. It only rained for about 20 minutes prior to arrival in Moncton and that was it. Love a rain free motorcycle vacation. 20 minutes is rain free in the grand scheme of things. 

I go in for bloodwork tomorrow morning. I'm worried because I still have that fibroid. Hopefully, again, it's not big enough to be an issue, but I'm curious as to what they say in the morning. I'm patient and just hanging out.

Hi to everyone else. I'm still really exhausted because I rode hard to make it home at a reasonable time yesterday and then I had a friend over and hubs had a friend over, so I had to put toothpicks in my eyes to stay awake and keep all entertained. Fun was super excited to see me, and that made me happy, although all of his manners have gone completely out of the window, so we start again. Hubs was probably planning to have people over as a last hurrah kind of thing, but I bet he called them with a quickness, when my bike pulled around the corner, and he spotted me. HA!!HA!! Oh well. More grilled chicken and sausage for me.


----------



## kfs1

Wish/Twinnie: huuuuuuge hugs to you my friend. I'm so sorry that you're having to deal with this. I'm not even considering the possibility that these masses are anything bad - nope. Think positive. I am happy that he agreed to do the surgery since BCPs aren't doing anything for them and you need those suckers gone. I say just focus on the surgery for now and get yourself feeling good. if things start to look up after and you want to TTC again, you always can. If not, you'll make peace with that when you can. I'm sure your husband will be supportive either way. Love you girl xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Hey!! I forgot to write to you. Your time is coming up fast. You've been a fantastic pregnant lady. hee hee. Few complaints all around. I can't wait to meet/see your little one. A few more days now. Yeah!


----------



## kfs1

Fezzle/Nessaw - congrats ladies. Looooooove happy news. :happydance: :thumbup:

Sis - sounds like this new dr. is at least listening to what you want. I think the IUI sounds like a good move, at least so he can check out your DHs sperm again. Can't hurt!

Joy - I don't know. Looks like you had a good temp jump to me!! Don't give up yet.

Terri - hahahaha. We're posting at the same time. I miiiiiissssed you. Glad you had a great time. Present coming in the mail this week. :)


----------



## Wish4another1

kfs - thank you twinnie!!! I am so excited that you are so close to meeting your little one!! I hope you will be logging on ASAP (i mean really priorities:haha:) to let us know the good news!!! 

terri - I could do a smiley brigade just for you! :happydance::iron::dishes::laundry::hangwashing::shower::plane::plane::plane::boat::boat:
:yipee::yipee::friends::friends::headspin::headspin::shipw::shipw:
just glad you are home friend and new hope starts tomorrow!!! :hugs2:

Nessaw - can't wait to hear - that is if you are sharing... which team you are on!! I am so happy for you - you had some serious heartache and this little baby is already sooooo loved <3<3<3

Joy - hang in there lady - doctors don't know everything - there are many stories on BnB to prove that!!! I hope this TWW surprises you!!:thumbup:

:hi: to rest of you ladies!!

AFM: never fails anytime I try to quit BnB Good stuff happens and I just have to cheer for everyone!!!! so here I am!!! hehe :happydance::haha:
still no surgery date - hoping that changes this week. We had to cancel our family vacation due to the uncertainty with the surgery - so now I am sending hubby off to hunt Elk with his uncle instead... 
Honestly ladies my biggest heartache with never having another child is that my DH will never be called Dad... I have to purposely not think about that cause I will tear up every time. It does seem unfair - since his brother has 5 kids and is a terrible father... 
enough with that!!!!! Had to work this weekend - and it was rainy - praying for a good week with lots of SUNSHINE!!! please!!!! :flower:


----------



## Joy143

Thanks Wish! I'm just looking at the fact that I'm barely cracking 98 degrees but you are right, lots of stories out there defy the odds. I'll take that kind of surprise any day. I'm in the same boat with my husband as he doesn't have any children of his own and I really want this to happen for the both of us. I only have my one DD and I never wanted her to be the only one but life has different plans for us. Just hoping we can make it happen. Good luck with getting your cysts taken care of. Let us know how you are. 

Terri- Wish took care of the smiley brigade and that's exactly how I feel! Missed you much Lady! :happydance: :friends: :yipee: :yipee:

KFS- Thank you! I'm getting excited for your new arrival!! Not much time left until you meet the little one! :yellow::crib:


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Back Terri!!!! :hi: missed u Lady!! I agree I would rather have a 2 day period but it just makes me think my lining is nothing even w P supplement!! I have also noticed that I have gotten BFP after a heavy flow of 4 days so it bothers me to only have 1 and 1/2 days!! :(

Neesaw can't wait I'm guessing :blue:

AFM I forgot to mention the new Dr said the I don't need Metformin he thinks she was just throwing stuff at me cuz my insulin is not high!!
He looked back and said most likely my AMH at 1.2 is right the 4.2 is wrong cuz he said if they don't freeze it right away it will go up!! :shrug:
1st AMH was done in office and frozen like it should be the other was done at Lab Corp and most likely sat out to long!! :nope:
Just a new FYI for u ladies!! ;)

I will keep taking it since it sways Pink and has helped me loose some weight :)


----------



## Fezzle

Ooh- I didn't know it swayed pink. I've been taking it for over a year now! I'm completely equal in wanting a boy or girl though.


----------



## Joy143

Nessaw wishing you luck at your appointment tomorrow! :blue::yellow::pink:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I got the price sheet for the IUI this dr wants 1500 WTF r u kidding me!!!! I don't get it how come it keeps going up that is ridiculous !!! :nope:
Guess we will be doing TI unless they will do the IUI without monitoring!! :shrug:


----------



## Joy143

Geez Louise that's a lot for IUI! Sorry Sis :nope: Don't give up on your little wren. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

The prices for all of this stuff is maddening. That's why I/we have one more chance and then we're done and living a DINK life. Hate to say it, but at this point it's true. It's too much going through this every month over and over and over. I'll be the woman that ends up getting pregnant naturally at 46. I sure wish I had started all this baby stuff a lot sooner. :growlmad:


----------



## nessaw

Hi all good at the 20 week scan-we're team pink!


----------



## Fezzle

Yay for team pink! :pink: 

Glad the scan was good!


----------



## Sis4Us

YAy :pink:


----------



## Joy143

:wohoo: Congratulations Nessaw!!! Glad everything went well :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

OMGoodness!!! A girl!! So happy for you nessaw and glad all went well at the scan!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Nessaw - A girl... how awesome!!!!!!!!! :pink::pink::pink: I am partial to pink!!! Congrats lady!! any ideas on names ??? I mean you do have 20 more weeks to decide and all...:haha:

Terri - did you start those pills lady?? roll on with this IVF cycle!! :happydance: and I have a dumb a$$ question what is DINK??? and yes I totally agree I wish I had started trying for this baby about 8 years ago atleast... ugh :growlmad:

Sis - that is a bit pricey!! What did you decide to do??

:hi: all you other lovelies... got my surgery date today August 21st at 2:30pm!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy::devil::devil::devil::devil::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::sulk::sulk::sulk::sulk:[-([-([-([-(
seriously ladies I can't eat after midnight the 20th... this wont end well... I eat every three hours...
picture this... me up at 1145 :dog::dog::dog::wohoo::wohoo::wine::wine::wine::coffee::coffee: right up till 1159... 
what are these people thinking????


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-it's double income, no kids. Although there is a fur baby which is also expensive! Hee hee. Glad you got your surgery date scheduled. I usually go to bed early when I can't eat. Sad, but true. 

I'm not sure if I told you guys but my nurse got a new position, so I have a new nurse. She is nice as well, but I don't think she's as nice and sympathetic as my nurse. Mine went through fertility treatments and had a baby girl so she completely understands all the emotions and such. It makes a difference. Anyway, my nurse is off today and was sick yesterday so I should get a tentative schedule tomorrow. I did start bcps this morning so that's something. I'm headed to Myrtle Beach next week so once again I have a million and one things to do before I leave. It's my family reunion and it's the first one without my grandfather. :cry: it should still be fun, but just different. I'm eager to go away again. I wish there was a job where you can always be on vacation. Oh yeah there is, retirement. :haha:


----------



## Joy143

OMG Wish! I can totally sympathize with you on the eating bit. I'm all about food and when they say you can't eat (even fasting for tests) that is when I get super hungry! I so hope they have a cancellation and can move your surgery to the morning. That is gonna be one tough day! Might I suggest a midmorning nap? LOL You can make it through!

Terri-Hope you have a nice family reunion. Even though your grandfather isn't there, remember him with love and a smile. :hugs: I bet Fun is going to miss you! Were you able to get him back on track with his training? 

Hi everyone! Hope you are all doing well and enjoying the summer weather.

AFM-In the TWW and nothing new but the passing of time. Eating better and trying to get a bit of exercise in everyday. I'm hoping all the changes I'm making lifestyle wise will pay off. I think I'm going to give it a year and then if I don't have a BFP by then, I'll throw in the towel. At least this is my thinking now. Who knows where I'll be when that year is up? Every time you think you're done trying, something keeps you going for the next month and the next. Ah, the insanity of it all...


----------



## kfs1

Nessaw - Yay - a GIRL! Congratulations!!!! :)

Wish - Ugh. Why so long until your surgery and why so late in the day??? I am the same way about eating - that's absolutely miserable.

Terri - That stinks about your nurse. I hope the new one warms up a bit. I'm sorry about your grandfather but I hope you have a great time in Myrtle Beach. My mom lives in the area but I didn't get a chance to go down this year. Maybe in the fall...

Joy - Looks like you definitely O'd so I'm crossing my fingers for you!!!

Sis - How's it hanging?

Nothing new to report. Had an appt on Monday - cervix still closed so baby's staying put for the time being. I had some stomach issues Tues-Weds (which I guess can be an early sign for some???) but I'm feeling fine now and definitely no contractions. That's fine, though, because I still have a few things to do around the house and we still haven't picked our boy name yet! We might do Thomas (after my husband) but there are so many in the family so we're not 100%. I'm pretty sure we'll go with Adeline Ellene for the girl's name. We just like the name Adeline and Ellene is my mom's name.


----------



## Fezzle

terri- have fun in Myrtle Beach! My parents are in Wilmington, NC so we go down there every year on Boxing Day for outlet shopping.

kfs- love the name!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Glad you're feeling ok. I can't believe you're due in two weeks. Seems like just yesterday you were freaking out because you had a surprise BFP. I'm getting so excited. I have to say, I hope you have a girl because I love Adeline and Ellene is unique and pretty. fxfx. A 'friend' of mine from the TWW boards is Icelandic, and she said that they don't name the baby for a few weeks after they're born. I thought that was interesting because we are thinking of names before we're even pregnant, and they just wait..I'm sure they think about it, but no one's blurting out names, I suppose. 

Fezzle-How are you doing? When is your next/first appointment?


----------



## Fezzle

Isn't Iceland where they have a set list of names and then their surnames are their father's name plus -sun or -dottir?

I have my booking appointment, which is the one with the midwife where they ask lots of questions about my health and lifestyle and take blood, scheduled now on 25 Aug. I've asked for a private scan from my FS but haven't got a set date yet- that would be around 7 weeks, so around 1 Aug.


----------



## Sis4Us

Idk Wish it seems every Dr keeps doubling in price it's Crazy!!! :nope: I asked for a price for just IUI w Gender wash w no scans or anything and she called and told me 1k for one and 1300 for 2 WTH!!! These people confuse the crap outta me they don't even want me to take a trigger if we do TI !!!! :shrug:

We call again here in a bit DH and I are going on a mini Vaca to Austin he figures alone time will help we shall see :)

KFS love the name maybe do a Boy version of Adeline if U guys love it so much I know there is a Celtic one close let me look!! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Adian or Alistar and Aldean!!! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Had a great few days w my hubby went to Austin Thur nite and San Antonio Friday nite!! Didn't go to the river w my BFF cuz I was sure I would O but looks like I haven't yet!! :shrug:

Going to the Dr in the Am aparently my insurance covers everything if we do TI so that is what we r doing for NOW!!
They do a gender wash so we may do that if we don't get a BFP soon just for the heck of it ;)

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh my goodness ladies. It feel like I've been away forever from BNB! Been spending lots of time at family's summer cabins and as much as I love the time in the woods and lakes and living more simplistically, I was giddy as all get out to get back to town and pick up a Little Caesars pizza, take a hot shower, and gear up to watch all my recorded reality trash tv shows. 

CONGRATULATIONS to Fezzle and Neesaw!!!! Yippee skippee! (Skippette in Neesaw's case). A GIRL! So lovely. Just wonderful! I felt like you were going to have a boy and I'm almost always wrong! My only advice to mothers who will have baby girls, is start sticking bows on her head as soon as she's out of the womb so that she is used to them. There are so few years that they will allow you to put big, ridiculous bows on their head and it's important that you take advantage of it. So happy for you!

And Fezzle....what a wonderful surprise to come back to and see those beautiful lines and digi!! You responded so well to your treatments I knew it was just going to be a matter of time. And I really feel like this is your sticky baby. I don't have any intuition about what you are having, either boy or girl just yet, but it will come!

Kfs1...Eeek so close now!! If my intuitions, or lack thereof, are right, I've always felt you're going to have a girl so I am guessing team blue, but love the girl name. Just sayin, get that boy name ready, too! And having both a girl and a boy, I can tell you that they are both so very wonderful, that it would be impossible for me to decide which one is more delicious. Definitely on baby watch for you now! 

Sis-- i'm so sorry you've been having such disappointment with doctors over and over. What does TI mean and what is a gender wash?? You must explain! I hope the trip to Austin was a nice getaway with the hubsters and I'm still just so happy that he is on board with TTC... Because I remember well when you were really struggling with him to get on board. I'm just glad to see that he has been cooperating now and hasn't thrown in the towel! You know that I am totally pulling for you to get that little wren!

Joy-- I'm so happy that you have joined our group because you always have such encouraging words to say to everyone, especially when so many of us decide to do things..like run out into the wilderness for a couple of weeks...and not be as active on the board! I 100% understand you wanting to have another child to give your DD a sibling (and of course, your DH a child, as well.) You just keep on truckin' lady. You have a great positive spirit and have really provided a lot of happy energy to our "Oldies" board!

TERRI! Hope you had an absolutely wonderful adventure to the north! Did you come up through Michigan and go to Canada through Sault Sainte Marie or something? I'm trying to figure out your route because I believe you said you were going through Michigan. What did you do when you got up to Canada? And only 20 minutes of rain? I'm really shocked about that and you were seriously lucky! Sorry to hear that there was no Mexican vacation Bambino, but I am excited for you to get going on the next IVF and will be excited to share your journey and rooting for you along the way! 

Wish-- As the other ladies have already said, my biggest concern is that the masses are not serious above and beyond anything else. Bottom line! I am so sorry to hear that your appointment with the St. Louis doctor was such a let down. :( I know we were all hoping for good things to come out of that appointment for you, especially since you had wavered about even going and seeing that doctor. You have had such ups and downs through all of this and I just wish life would give you a damn break!! I realize that you are the one that has to make the decision, but I really hope that you don't give up trying. (Side note: I sent you a FB friend request)!

Sorry if I missed anyone! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-hey there!! I've been watching trashy tv this summer too. Probably because all of my regular shows are on hiatus so I might as well catch up on all the housewives. Hee hee. I went to Canada via the northeast, so NH, VT, ME. It was a great trip and yes, only a few drops of rain. 

Hi to everyone else. I'm hanging with the fan at the beach and so far so good. My nieces and nephew are so cute. They range from 7 months to six and they are really fun. My dad is so happy sitting with them and my cousins, aunts and uncles are all doing well too. Still on bcp, but soon enough I'll be done with that so I'm just being patient. 

Enjoy your week all!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my unplanned scan went well I have 2 LRG Follies on my right ovary kinda knew as I got a peak reading last nite but this dr is different and actually took blood!! He told me depending on my LH I could trigger tonite but if my LH was already high not to bother!!
Ummmm sorry not letting both those follies go to waste or risk the chance of getting a cyst so I triggered when I got home hope I didn't mess anything up!! :shrug:

We will BD tonite Tue and Wed just to be safe FXFXFX!!! 

Not sure why the Fertilty dr is down the hall from the OBGYN I got to ride down on the elevator w a couple googling over the scan pics and saying its a GIRL I can't believe it IT'S A GIRL!!! :dohh:

Terri hope the reunion goes smoothly we have our on Labor day not sure if we have a dog sitter but we shall see :)

Neesaw Again super Jelly on the Girl!!

Oh and Katie TI is Timed intercourse :sex:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-well at least your doctor is nice and taking bloods and actually seems to care about you. That kind of sucks that the people were not considerate of others, but I'm sure with your babies you were the same way. I'm happy for them. I hope the two follies you have do not go to waste either. What is a gender wash? They can really do that?


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I think it's called the Ericcson method or something like that it's NOT guaranteed so most Drs don't offer it anymore!! They spin the sperm and wash it w Acidics for Girl Alkaline for boy I believe!! 

I know they were just excited its just my luck is All :nope:

Gonna look back at my charts I don't think I've ever had 2 follies on my right that big usually my left is the Big follie maker :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Oooooppps my bloods R back Dr said my LH is high no need for trigger just BD..... Well I kinda already did the trigger no harm right??!!?? :shrug: I sure hope I didn't mess anything up


----------



## Joy143

Thanks Katie! You are really sweet to say such kind things. Glad you are having such a great time living the wilderness life. I love camping but we haven't been that much this summer. Planning one more trip before DH starts work again in August. I try not to watch tv much but I have been watching The 4400 on netflix. I get sucked into tv too easily and start neglecting everything else I need to do. LOL The life of a procrastinator!

Terri- I hope you are enjoying soaking up the sun on the beach! I'm jelly(jealous)! Great way to relax and de-stress. Have a great time with family and I'm still waiting to hear about the food from Canada. ha ha my international food festival starts with you. :winkwink:

Sis- Keeping my FX for you! I'm so glad that you are happier with the way this Dr is treating you. Let the BDing begin! :sex::sex::sex:

AFM-The only redeeming thing about this cycle is that I o'd. How sad is that! Drinking nasty teas and taking supplements...reminding myself that I'm in it to win it and hopefully after a few months, I will see better results. Until then, try try again. LOL At least the 'practice' is fun! :happydance:

Hope everyone had a fantastic weekend and is doing well! :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Joy I see that New Chart :hugs: hope u r feeling well!!!

AFM think I might have Od but my ovary is still throbbing and tender so IDK for sure we will BD again just incase :) FXFX 
Yesterday was a red critical day for Both of us bring on those Twin Girls I'm READY!!! :haha:


----------



## Joy143

Thanks Sis! I'm all good. Another month of trying to fine tune this body of mine and get it to reproduce LOL Sounds like you are getting plenty of action so FX FX FX that this is your month!


----------



## kfs1

Katie - So good to hear from you! I have to say, spending time at the cabin sounds great. I feel like I've been trapped the past few weeks - hard to move around without feeling exhausted. I know it'll be worth it though!

Terri - Again, so jealous that you're at the beach. I love the ocean down in SC. So clean and warm. ahhhhh. Sounds amazing. 

Joy - Ugh. I'm sorry that this cycle didn't work out for you. But you're right - the practice is fun. Keep it up this month! :)

Sis - FX for you this month! Looks like you had a great jump and you know you had those 2 beautiful follies! Looking good to me!

Hi everyone else!

Nothing much to report. Monday's check-up was great but uneventful. Baby's sounding good - weight and blood pressure are good. And now we continue to wait. :)


----------



## terripeachy

I tried posting my food report, and my computer locked up and I lost the post. I'll have to do it another time. It wasn't that exciting.

kfs1-9 more days!! Woohoo..is the baby in the proper position and ready to go, or are you doing a c-section? I can't recall you saying anything about it. Hopefully you won't have to. fxfx. Enjoy your last few days! 

I took Fun out of day care this morning and we went to the beach. He was scared of the waves at first, and then he tried eating them and chasing the foam onto the beach. He got the hang of it pretty quickly. He's doing ok at camp. He seems happy when he sees the workers.


----------



## Sis4Us

Temp stil up and I feel a Lil less bloated and Achey so I'm sure I Od at some point so now the TWW :grr:

Guess I better keep myself busy and finish up my Sunroom/craft room/gym!!! I painted it last week think I'm ginna build a bar height table and make some selves :)


----------



## Joy143

No biggie Terri- I don't want you to have to go through all the trouble again just for food. LOL I will survive ha ha ha Fun must have been so glad to have you come take him for the day. Glad it seems he is adjusting to the other dogs at the day camp. 

KFS1- Only a week left! I'm so excited for you :happydance::happydance: Hope you have a great delivery and quick recovery. 

Sis-Temp looks very good! Keeping my FX for you :thumbup: Sounds like a great multi purpose room. Look at you getting all 'home improvement' and making a table and shelves! The lady has skillz folks :haha: I wish I was crafty like that. What color did you paint the room? 

AFM- Just enjoying the last few weeks left of summer. Might go camping again before it's up but for now taking it easy. We went to the botanical gardens and walked for 6 hours! Yes my legs wanted to fall off, which required two days of resting up LOL 

Just waiting around to get closer to O day so the fun of trying can begin again. I was talking about decreasing my supplements but then ended up changing my mind and now I'm trying some new ones. Also added some tea infusions like red raspberry leaf, nettle and oatstraw to help nourish my system. This healthy stuff gets expensive but it's the end result that matter. That's what I keep telling myself and my DH. At least he is willing to take the supplements and drink what I ask him too. Sometimes I think to myself, Damn I'm lucky! He is very supportive and it definitely makes a difference. Okay...enough of that. Back to my morning coffee :coffee:

Cheers to everyone else! Hope you ladies are all doing fabulous :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

I painted it the same color as the Accent wall in my Bedroom its a Lavendar/grey color not sure if I have a Pic of my room if so I will add it!!

I'm gonna make a table out of Galvenized pipes and Reclaimed wood it will be my first so we will see how it goes!! ;)

Started my P today since my temp shot up I've been a Grumpy Bear but that has been a symptom b4 so FX FX it is Again!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh Sis I hope you guys catch that eggy!!! And your energy wears me out thinking about all the crafty stuff you do. Pics of the final result will be necessary of course. I can't even picture what any of those materials are that your building this out of. Lol. 

TERRI-- what's the status of your IVF? I may have missed it but when are you getting this thing started? Where does Fun go to Day Care? Does he go every day you guys are at work? I'm so glad that you gave him his forever home! And I'm also jealous of your South Carolina vacation. We went to Hilton head once when we were first married and had such a wonderful time on the beach there!

Joy--You are right, the trying is fun! And I will be honest, there is something just a little extra exciting about it when you think that it may result in a baby. Just a word of advice on the red raspberry leaf tea... I started taking that when I was TTC because I had read so many good things about it. Apparently it is supposed to make your lining thicker and make it more hospitable for a little bean. Well holy hot dog!! Maybe I drank way too much of it, but I had one of the heaviest periods of my life following my red raspberry leaf experiment. Of course I ordered a case of that stuff from Amazon because that was the cheapest way to buy it and I still have tons of it sitting in my pantry because I stopped taking it all together after that period. So, just don't overdo it unless you have a problem with your lining being too thin!

Kfs1--Baby watch continues! Tick tick tick!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well OMG I couldn't sleep last nite I feel so bloated and have a back ache and I truly want to rip everyone's head off :grr:

If I'm not Preggo I'm gonna need a excorstist soon :nope:

Took a test to verify trigger is fading but it's seems darker probably playing tricks on me :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-it would be so great if your line keeps getting darker!! Stay up temps!!

Katie-I'm on the first step of IVF, which is birth control. I'm in week two of three, so the first week of August I should start taking my shots. Yay for that. We boarded Fun in Myrtle beach at a dog camp. They lost his water bowl. I knew I shouldn't have given it to them. Anyway, I liked that someone is with the dogs 24 hours a day, and you can take him in and out. I wish they had that business everywhere. It was $35 a day which is reasonable too. The animal hospital down the street has boarding for $30 and they only walk the dogs twice a day (from what I see while sitting on my porch) and no playtime. 

Joy-I agree. Sometimes trying is fun. Sometimes. :wacko: Hee hee.


----------



## Joy143

Sis- If grumpy pants is your symptom, then rage on girl! Go sis, go sis!

Terri-So true...sometimes it's fun. Other times it's a chore and you have to remember the why of it all. LOL We never say we have a headache but dang sometimes you just want to go to sleep and say not tonight! ha ha ha


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my test was way lighter this Am think yesterday's was a fluke and the trigger is almost gone now!!! :shrug:

Gotta stay busy or I'm gonna go crazy!!! :juggle:


----------



## terripeachy

That's ok Sis. It's going to come back. I just know it.


----------



## Joy143

Stay positive Sis. You still have a few days to go before we start looking for that BFP. Just stay busy building that table to keep your mind off things and keep your stress level low. We're rooting for you!!


----------



## kfs1

Thinking of you Sis!!! Hope that line is darker tomorrow.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well it was way lighter today I had a Hella day yesterday cut my finger on a Angry Orchard cap and then got stung by a Honey Bee trying not to drown in the Pool!! :nope:

KFS1 was so excited thought u had the baby and was checking in ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

Still BFN and my temps are flat which is strange or actually back to norm I guess :shrug:


----------



## Wish4another1

well happy Tuesday ladies!! :headspin::headspin:

Sis - Flat temps might be a good thing - who knows??:shrug: If I have learned anything at all (and yes that is in debate) it is that anything can happen - I am HOH that you line will reappear shortly and this is THE cycle for you guys!! Hang on its still early!! :hugs2:

kfs -twinnie - you are SOOOOOOOO close... I cannot wait to find out if you are having a girl or boy!!! I am partial to girls - they are pretty awesome - but I always wanted a little boy I could dress up in a tie!!! :blush: FX you labor is short and as painfree as possible!!! and that would be so cool if you and your sister had your babies on the same day!!! 

joy - I have to say trying turned into not being fun at all for us... lots of tears when it didn't happen when it should've - but since I have been on the pill since January - the fun is starting to return... I know its not like that for everyone though!! :)

terri - I read about you having to wait another month... so frustrating but I know you want the absolute best possible chance for those embies to take root ... but it sure doesn't make everything easier all the time... but I am still rooting for ya!!! (always)

:hi: katie - love your posts! love your vacations!! :) 

:howdy: to you other oldie but goodies - give us an update if you haven't in a while!! 

AFM: :coffee::coffee::coffee: waiting for August 21st... my husband didn't realize that if I am on the pill there isn't really a chance for pregnancy... :dohh: bless his heart - he is really ignorant and we have been trying for almost 3 years !!! anyway... 
well my niece is getting married and we had her bridal shower the 18th of July... she had a formal tea! I had never heard of that but ladies my mom, my daughter and me went and it was a hoot!!! Here are some pics of us...
Have a great week and if you are anywhere close to me today - stay cool!!! :hug: to all
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 10









photo 2.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Joy143

Kfs1-It's almost time. :crib: Praying you have a smooth labor and delivery! :hugs:

Wish-A formal tea sounds like fun! Love the hats O:) and thanks for sharing the pics. That's funny about your husband though. BDing on command can be a stressful chore. I've experienced it but lately with my DH taking his supplements regularly, I find he is initiating things more often which takes the pressure off of me. And he's also gotten to the point where he is asking if it's ovulation time or when it's coming around. :thumbup:

Sis- Flat temps but they are staying up so I say just roll with it. How has your mood been? I'm HOH this is your month! :happydance: Come on :bfp: 

AFM- Nothing new to report. Heading out to garden before it gets too hot out. Almost time for a BD marathon so trying to get geared up for that. LOL


----------



## Fezzle

Fx for you, Sis!

Wish- that is too funny about your DH! Mine would be like that too. Love the hats!


----------



## Sis4Us

Lovely Pics Wish!!!! :)

GL Joy!!!!

I'm on line watch I saw a shadow this Am don't know what to think trying not to get my hopes up!! :headspin:


----------



## Joy143

FX hoping that line gets darker every day Sis!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-great pics!! You guys also look ready for the Kentucky Derby or Preakness! Three generations. Love those pics. 

Sis-C'mom darker lines!!

Kfs1-fxfx. Hee hee. Hope you're at the hospital now!


----------



## nessaw

Great pics wish.
Everything crossed for darker lines sis.
Hi and hugs terri, joy and all.
Kfs can't wait to see whether it's a biy or a girl!
Afm on school hhols-doing nowt but dog walking and swimming. V chilled.


----------



## kfs1

Hey ladies - well I WAS at the hospital yesterday but not for me but my sister! :) She's been there since Monday night because her fluids were low. She had to go through 2 rounds of cervix-softening meds and then they started pitocin last night. Still not much progress though but I'm hoping I'll have a new niece or nephew today!! 

As for me, I showed SOME progress at my appt on Monday which is good. I go back tomorrow morning for an ultrasound, I guess to check measurements and fluid levels.

Wish - I'm LOVING those pics - cute floppy hats! :) I can't believe your DH said that about the birth control. :dohh: hahaha

Sis - I'll be stalking today to hear how your tests go.

Hi to everyone else!! Love you ladies.


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow we r both checking on each other when u said Hospital I got all excited :)
Can't wait to find out about both :baby:

AFM still same nagging shadow :shrug:

Gonna go get some FRERs today!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I'm always so jealous of your nice high temps. I hope the FRER comes through for you today. I'm excited about your test and kfs1-In another thread I'm on, when someone has their baby, someone gets their BFP, and you are right on target!


----------



## Sis4Us

It's so so faint I'm just afraid it's the trigger still we shall see what the FRER says later or tomorrow ;) ;)

Terri u get those temps by VJ temping :rofl:


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah, yeah...I'm not that desperate. :rofl:


----------



## Joy143

Kfs1- Still waiting to here some good news. :happydance:

Sis- That line has just got to get darker. Staying tuned to hear about tomorrows test...

Terri- I'm jealous of those temps too. I may have to buy another thermometer and give vag temps a try in the upcoming months. LOL


----------



## Sis4Us

Well the Verdict is In the FRER was stark white BFN... So I'm guessing the shadow was the trigger still :(

Also my temp have been a Lil higher since starting Metformin just FYI for u girls ;)


----------



## terripeachy

I am still thinking you're not out Sis, so I'll take the metformin rise for now. 

Joy-yeah, you don't want to get the two mixed up. Hee hee. Gross.


----------



## Sis4Us

Still BFN and I didn't sleep well last night so IDK what my temp is I just guessed :shrug:


----------



## nessaw

Keeping everything crossed for you sis.x


----------



## kfs1

Hey girls - still nothing from me but I do have a new niece! Josephine Marie, 7 lbs 6 ounces. :) :)
 



Attached Files:







11705095_865460726836534_2912238353319451804_n.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 4









11825240_10153124409604426_4820537553214116659_n.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kfs1

I had my appt today - ultrasound and stress test. All looks good - baby is measuring 8 lbs but no contractions or anything. I go back Tuesday if nothing happens and then we'll talk about inducing sometime the end of next week if necessary.


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats auntie!!!! Woohoo. Good thing Josephine wasn't your girl name! You're next hot stuff!!


----------



## Joy143

She is absolutely adorable! Her eyes are so wide open I love it  Congratulations Auntie!
You're up next mama!


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, auntie kfs! She's lovely! How exciting to have a cousin so close in age for your little one!

Josephine is on my shortlist for girls' names- not that I've discussed it with DH!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Wake up!! test!! hee hee. I'm patiently waiting for today's result. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Still BFN I've been awake just really Bummed out I was so sure this was it!!! :nope:

Gonna eat some cookies and go back to bed :cry:


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Auntie she's such a cutie!!! :) :)


----------



## Joy143

Sis- Don't count yourself out just yet. I know you generally know early but there is still time. It's only day 11. HOH for you! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

I know but when u know u just know !!! :nope:


----------



## terripeachy

I was hoping you weren't feeling down in the dumps and that's why you didn't post. I hope you enjoyed your cookies. I was really hoping this was it too, so I'm also going to HOH for a few more days now. You love testing early, but your temps are still up so until I see a drop, you're still in. :hugs: Thanks for checking in.


----------



## kfs1

I'm sorry Sis. :( :( :( :hugs: :hug: Add an alcoholic beverage to the cookie mix. I think you deserve it.


----------



## Sis4Us

I discarded the first temp on my chart cuz it made my Cover lune really high check it out if I add it

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/42eb77/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

Whatcha think ladies


----------



## Joy143

It does make it high. I see why you would discard it. Still HOH for you but I know what you mean when sometimes you just 'know' how it's gonna end. I'm all up for cookies so...eat three for me please! LOL


----------



## Wish4another1

Happy Monday morning (uh am I supposed to say that??)

Sis - how you doing today love?? I see your temp drop... :hugs2: hope you are doing well in Texas style!!

:hi: Joy - how was your weekend?? is it marathon BD time yet?

Terri - what you got this week? scan? blood work? throwing those BCP's in the trash yet?? :happydance:

kfs - TWINNIE - well any baby yet??? I cannot wait to find out boy or girl!! hopefully this week!!!! 

fezzle - be sure to update on your scan today - I will be stalking your journal too!! :thumbup:

nessaw - over 20 weeks already with your pink bump!!! how exciting!! 

:howdy: to all you other lovelies...
AFM: still taking my BCP's (oh 8-9 months now) kinda afraid of how much of an emotional wreck I will become coming off these jokers!!! last day of BCP is 14th of August - surgery 21st... 
but more important than that is that I have four days of work left then I am on vacation for 10 days... My youngest daughter and I are getting on an airplane Friday the 7th and flying to San Diego just the two of us... we are renting a convertible and driving up the Pacific Coast Highway.. think Thelma and Louis with no dying at the end!!!!!!!!! we are so pumped and excited!!! our first stop is LA and my daughter is wanting to take a picture at the Hollywood sign... has her outfit picked out and everything... Oh Lord help me... :rofl:
I am going to enjoy our time together - college starts for her on the 24th... time marches on my friends... enjoy life - we are this side of the dirt!!! :flower:


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all- everything was great at the scan today! My FS said everything looks just like it should and there was a good heartbeat! DH and I are letting ourselves get a little bit more excited now, but still being very cautious about getting too excited!


----------



## Fezzle

Wish- that trip sounds amazing!


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-Oh great news today! I bet you guys are just thrilled! 

Wish-That trip does sound amazing, and a lot of fun. I always liked when my mom and I went on trips by ourselves. We always did cool things and had fun experiences. I can't wait for you to get going! Only a few more weeks of BCPs for you. Yeah!

Sis-Sorry for the drop of doom. This really sucks because your temp had been up the last few days and I was getting super happy for you. Hang in there, cutie.

AFM- I went in today for bloodwork/ultrasound and everything looked fine. I can stop taking bcps tonight and I start taking my shots on August 07, so a few more days until I'm slated to be at home between 7-9pm every day. hee hee. I don't have a lot of plans for the month of August anyway. I am feeling pretty calm about everything. I just hope it all goes well from here on out. fxfx


----------



## Joy143

Yay Fezzle! You and DH just keep being cautiously excited and We can be super extra excited for you!! :happydance::yellow::yipee::headspin:

Wish-I'm jealous you and your DD are taking that trip! That made me want to do something like that with my DD too. Aww road trip for ladies only coming soon to our neck of the woods. :flower: 

Sis- You said when you know, you know...I'm sorry it's not looking like your month. :hugs:

Terri-Glad you are moving on to the next steps O:) Let's git er done!

AFM-Can you say super pissed boys and girls?! I can...So this morning I guess I misread my thermometer when I put my temp in and for some odd reason I looked at it again after making the bed and getting the house together. WHY oh WHY does it make FF tell me that I O'd waaay early and I'm supposed to be 5 DPO today? Are you for REAL! I'm really hoping this thing is wrong because I can tell you right now I never got the green light for possible O, my CM and cervix position didn't indicate it either. I'm absolutely stunned! Marathon BD didn't happen so if it is right, the chances of this being my month are shot to hell. I don't know what else to say. I'm sorry for my rant but REALLY? REALLY?! :finger::gun::hissy::devil:


----------



## Wish4another1

Joy... Deep breath my friend - ff can be wrong just keep temping and see what happens  it has happened to all of us here and there!!! :hug:


----------



## terripeachy

Joy-I think its a glitch too. I hope so, for your sake. :hugs:


----------



## Joy143

Thank you ladies. I appreciate the support. I was so mad I wanted to throw things. My DH kept asking me what was wrong because after BD who is pissed? Once I told him about it, he understood. Guess it gave him the wrong impression after having a grown-ups nap time LOL Anyway, I'm really hoping its wrong like you both said. I'd at least like to have a shot at getting a BFP. 

Hope everyone is doing well :wave:


----------



## Blueshoney

Fezzle and Nessaw - Congratulations on the pregnancy and the great scan!!

Terri - so glad you can get started again. 

Wish- You will be in my neck of the woods!! 

Joy- It may be a bad temp. I learned to try to take my temp at the exact same spot in my mouth to be consistent 

AFM- I finally got a date for my fibroid surgery. I will have surgery on August 21. Its at 1pm though and I get super hangry, so I really hope I am not an unsufferable B&^H! LOL.


----------



## Wish4another1

:hi: Blues!!! We are having surgery the same day - but mine is at 230!!! so I totally I hear you about HANGRY!!! I am angry just thinking about not eating all day!!! 
FX for you and your surgery and you can get back on track quickly with TTC!!! :hugs2:
Let me know what area you are in and I will wave and honk as we go by!!!!!:haha:


----------



## Joy143

Wish-Glad you got surgery scheduled. Hope you have a speedy recovery and are able to get back in the game quickly. :hug:

AFM- So when I entered in my temp today (yes,I read it right lol) It took back the ovulation and says not detected. I've never had that happen before so I was freaking out yesterday. Sorry about that. You know, we aren't supposed to stress but when stuff like that happens how do you not stress out?! Thanks FF NOT. Ha ha ha Yes, now I can laugh about it. Anyway, still waiting on O but at least we haven't missed it...supposedly. Looks like a BD marathon is on the calendar again.

KFS- Really hoping your absence means you've gone from Auntie to Mommie~! :crib:

Hope you all have a wonderful day! :hugs::hi:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I got he drop of doom yesterday and today it went back up but I got a BFN again so stopped P my cervix has dropped and I'm having cramps so it's only a matter of time B4 AF shows :(
Went to dinner my my Fam and my BFF who made me drink 3 Nawlin punches :wine: needles to say I was feeling no pain last night :rofl:


Wish have fun on Ur trip

Terri GL w Ur shots

Joy get some BD in!!

Blues hope Ur surgery goes smoothly!!

U ladies might want to ask about something small early... I've had late surgeries like that and my Dr has allowed toast and coffee at 6am might be worth asking I know sitting all day w NO food is NO fun :icecream:

Kfs1 hope we see baby pics soon!!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-I have a good feeling we are seriously on baby watch now. Like, for real, like, you are writhing in pain RIGHT NOW! hee hee. Hope you're doing ok. <3

Sis-Well, Nawlins punch sounds delicious. You do have a good BFF. Good times and bad, she'll be by your side. Still sucky about the BFN though.

Blues-SO glad you got your surgery scheduled so you can go on to the next step. It sucks having to do it though. Maybe this is what was stopping you from having a baby! Think positively!

Joy-A huge sigh of relief from me today. Shedule your marathon just in case the crosshairs come back. I know, I know, how upsetting it is to see those lines when you're not ready. hee hee. It's a new day!

A real life :haha: friend of mine had her first IVF cycle and she tested this morning. Her beta isn't for another week and I'm scared it's still the trigger. It probably isn't, but why am I freaking out about her results? I hope, hope, hope she is pregnant. She's unexplained, so she should be able to get pregnant easily. I just hate to think that it's a chemical or something. Just keep your fingers crossed for her. It would be cool if I had a real life friend to be pregnant with though, so I'm also excited. She deserves it.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Sis4Us

Went for my beta this Am even tho it was pointless still no AF I keep checking feels like she's here but notta yet :shrug:

Happy Hump Day Ladies!!!

Beta negative No surprise !!


----------



## Joy143

Sending you big Hugs Sis! :hug::hugs2:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi all!

Sis--Poop. I still know you are going to get preggers soon. I have no idea what that New Orleans punch is but I bet it's delicious and just what u needed that night!

Terri--Woopity woop! Here we go...the IVF train begins rolling! I certainly hope both u and your friend can be preggers together. With both kiddos I had a friend to go through pregnancy with and its great. Because people who aren't pregnant don't want to hear about your food cravings, swollen appendages and baby shopping lists. Please let us know how her Beta turns out! 

Wish--Um, that mother-daughter trip sounds AMAZING!! What a great idea! My daughter is only 5 and we bump heads daily...I sure hope we will be close and do stuff like that together when she's grown!

Blues--So nice to hear from you and hoping like others said that the fibroid removal does the trick! I had a work friend who tried getting pregnant for a long time and when she finally sought help, turns out she had a fibroid. She had it removed and BAM. Pregnant soon after. Keeping FX for you and Wish as you go into your surgeries!

Joy--Ok I'm sure this question has already been asked. And quite possibly by me! But have you used OPK tests? Glad to hear that your chart adjusted and u are in the game! I was lol picturing you ranting about after your "afternoon delight "!

Fezzle--What a relief that u had a great scan! You just kind of walk on eggshells and hold your breath until that first scan because you really don't know what's going on in there until you can see it for yourself. Hooray! Great stuff!

Neesaw--Still thrilled for you guys and your pink bundle! So much loss you've dealt with, it's such a happy outcome!

Kfs1--Waiting anxiously for your update!!

Think I'm missing someone who posted recently so have to go back and read. 

AFM--back from summer vacations in Michigan and I swear it takes a week to unpack and settle back in. Baby girl starts Kindergarten soon. She's beyond excited and I'm the sad one. Cody is almost 7 months old and close to fully crawling. I sit there and think about how we will be done with bottles and exersaucer, infant car seat and baby bathtub and all the little baby toys, etc. soon and it's CRAZY. Gone so much quicker than it seemed to with my daughter. I guess after I had her, I always envisioned the chance to do it all over again, but this is it now! A lot more finality this time. Anyway, that's enough babbling from me!


----------



## Sis4Us

The :witch: landed this Am and she is being a HUGE pain :nope:

Hope everyone else's well still waiting for baby news from Kfs1!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Ugh...so sorry Sis...I saw your chart was still going strong a few minutes ago so I was a tad hopeful. :hugs: We'll get 'em next time.

Katie-Good to hear that your vacations all went well and Cody is just growing up so fast. I'm sure you have mixed emotions about the time flying by, but at least you're doing tons of fun stuff. Some pictures would be nice if you get a chance to share them.

Joy-What is going on with your chart this month? It looks like my old charts, which is super frustrating. Just go on with the BD marathon anyway! It can never hurt. hee hee.

I'm eager to get home tonight because I'm going to sort through my needles/meds and get everything ready for tomorrow. I'm excited to get started again. It's weird because as a working adult, you seriously have nothing to get excited about because it's always the same, day after day, week after week, so adding something new (after a 5 month break) is giving me a thrill. I went running again yesterday, and did a major hill workout. I practically fell into bed last night and today my legs are feeling it. So, I'm happy, but I will be on break tonight and just stay inside and use my workout rubberband thingy and/or weights.


----------



## Joy143

Hey Katie! You have asked before but that's ok. I haven't used OPK's because I read that in my situation with high FSH, it doesn't give you a good reading. Somehow it skews it I guess, so not reliable. Aww putting things away for the last time. Time flies and when you least expect it poof! They're all grown up. Glad you had the chance to spend so much time with them vacationing around and just being together as a family. Not everyone is so lucky but I thank you for sharing your journey with us :hug:

Sis- What can I say...It's going to happen. Maybe last month wasn't your month but it is on the horizon. Staying hopeful :hugs2:

Terri- Yay! Getting things all lined up to get it on! I'm excited for you moving on to the next steps. And yeah, my chart is ridiculous this month. I'm looking at it like "what in the entire hell???" Don't make me console myself with cookies. :haha: I ate popcorn last night watching a movie with the DH and I haven't had that in almost a year. Only thing to make my binge complete would have been if I had some raisinettes on hand. 

KFS1- Hoping you are busy with a new baby...awaiting the announcement semi-patiently LOL

Wish- how are you feeling?

AFM-Gardening like crazy. Grasshoppers and weeds out of control but I'm loving it. Relaxing and satisfying that I can at least make something in a garden grow. My chart is not looking too good. Looks like late O if it is going to happen at all and these temps are all over the place. I have been putting the thermometer in the same place in my mouth every time but sheesh...my chart looks like the Rocky Mountains. I've been doing my hiking all summer so I guess I can keep trying to tackle these mountains on my chart. Kind of resembles the way I feel on my journey. Sometimes I'm low and ready to call it quits and then I get my motivation back and keep pushing myself believing that I can make my body cooperate and give me what I want. For now, the journey continues...


----------



## Sis4Us

My charts use to be crazy too it takes time and sometimes some Supps to straigten those things out!! ;)


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - PANTS!!! (i love that saying) sucks that the witch arrived... I hate her... even though she has stayed away from me for months due to BCPs... I still hate her:grr: I still believe that you are going to get your little wren... and when you doubt - just come here for a little pick me up!!! we got your back sister!! :thumbup:

Joy - I have had more than one melt down here at BnB over my stupid chart... so I totally feel your frustration...:growlmad: but like Sis says - just keep temping it will even out in the end somehow...a good couple months and then a crazy rocky mountain one like you are getting now... just enjoy the :sex:!!!

Terri- I am very excited that by the time I return from Cali that you will be close to egg retrieval or maybe even done with that!!! YAY!! I am going to send some cool southern california vibes your way... hoping you gets lots of healthy mature eggies this time... love ya!!! :hugs: have fun sorting those needles - kinda goes with your new diet... :haha:

katie - your kiddos are so stinking CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!! love love love!!! and I do love your vacation stories... one day I am going to spend some time in Michigan - I have heard there are some really awesome places up there..:flower:

Vjean - hey lady - come say :hi: give these good ladies an update on Mr Keegan and your big!!! :) 

kfs - I don't mean to be pushy but HEYYYYYYYYYY what's going on?????????????????????????? :dishes::laundry::iron::mail: I am trying to do every chore imaginable waiting for the NEWS!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs2:

and YOU TOO EROSE!!! :happydance:

:hi: everyone else!!! hope all our pregnant ladies are getting some pampering - our new moms - here is some sleep for you!! and those still trying... more :sex: please... :rofl:

I am about to finish work today - and I am very excited for my 10 days off - except that I have 1000 things to do before we leave for St Louis tomorrow at 245am... such is life... here is a picture of part of the Pacific Coast Highway... hold on Ill be there tomorrow!!!
 



Attached Files:







pacific-coast-road-trip-1_22098_600x450.jpg
File size: 75.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sis4Us

Looks Fab wish have FUN!!!!

Still waiting for these Baby updates :coffee: :juggle:!!!!

Well my Base Line was perfect so waiting on bloods for the green flag have my RX will be starting in a few days FXFXFX!!! ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Glad things are looking good, Sis. 

ERose is slated to have a c-section on Monday and still waiting for kfs1 to check in. I'm getting nervous. 

Wish-have a great vacation!! Thanks for the pic and the smiley brigade.


----------



## Sis4Us

Started my Femara today!!! :) FXFX

Sure hope Katie and Baby R A OK!!!


----------



## terripeachy

I heard that ERose has baby pics on her FB page. I'm not her 'friend' so I am just going to assume that's true. kfs1 is still MIA. 

Sis-Woohoo..time to try again. Love it.

Wish-Hope you're enjoying every minute of your vacation. A little jelly over here.

I went in for my follicle check this morning and I had ten follies starting to grow. Three on my left, and seven on my right. I go back on Wednesday to see how things are growing (going). hee hee. Not much else to report here.

:wave: to everyone else!


----------



## Sis4Us

Do u know why she had to have a Csection Terri???

10 follies who hoo my count was 14 I think ...it use to be so many more a few years ago I guess that Age thing can really be a Factor :nope:
Gonna get PG b4 I get any Older ;)


----------



## terripeachy

I'm sure she told us at some point but I can't really remember. I think it was by choice though because she's known the date for a long time. Hopefully she'll check in with everyone and give us the scoop.

They increased my Menopur today to 187.5, from 150, so that is at least something new (this early) and hopefully promising. 

Yeah, you and me both, Sis...gotta get pregnant before we get older. *sigh*


----------



## Joy143

Sis-Glad you got to start your meds. Hoping you finally get your wren this month FX FX FX

Terri-It's getting closer...so exciting to have you back in the game again! It's gonna happen chica :winkwink:

KFS1-Still waiting on you to check in. Hoping you are just busy tending to the little one and getting rest when you can.

AFM- Nothing to report. And by that I mean literally nothing UGH! Where oh where is my eggy? Honestly kind of tired of :sex: right now. My DH has taken to calling it "making a deposit". I'm fine with a 2 minute deposit if that's all we get because I'm starting to get discouraged again and so over it already.


----------



## Sis4Us

My DH calls it the same thing :haha: that's why we went on our Mini Vaca to put a Lil romance back in the game it's hard when months turn into years :nope:

FX the up in dosage works Terri!!! :)


----------



## Joy143

So here we are another day, another temperature drop. I was really hoping it wouldn't be a long delayed O like I had a couple months back. O day was on the 28th day that time. Here we are at day 22 and still no rise :shrug: If it's not late, it's going to be anovulatory which sucks even more. Not sure what I'm going to do with my supplements. I'm thinking about taking them until they run out and then letting my body relax for a bit. From there maybe I can get in to the Accupuncturist who does TCM as well and let them have a shot at getting my body in gear. I don't want to mask any issue they may find with all the different herbs I've been trying which is why I think a break might be good. Only a month or so because I'm not getting any younger LOL Any thoughts?


----------



## Driving280

Hi all!!! Just catching up on the thread, but thought I'd write a quick note. So the last month has been crazy! Organized the house for packers and threw away all kinds of stuff... corporate packers will pack everything, so we also found that we did not throw away enough. Like DS1 forgotten baby pot under the bed, totally yucky old crusty thing, was packed in this massive box with so much paper. But, they managed to break the glass of some of my art work. Take less time with the $%$# pot!! Anyway, stuff loaded to huge truck, stayed a night at a hotel and then off to Europe for two weeks. Crazy with two kids, one of whom is 6 months... Had a lot of fun and was even more exhausted at the end of it. Then flight to SFO (little one screamed a lot but then slept.) Now in CA, and loving the weather, our new house, everything. Still unpacking. Work is busybusy. 

And I am back to driving 280, the absolutely gorgeous highway that gave me my screen name.


----------



## terripeachy

Driving!! So good to hear from you. Glad the move was successful, and you had a fun vacation!! Who says you can't do stuff with a little baby? hee hee.

Joy-I saw that drop in temperature before you wrote in, and I'm wondering what's going on too. I think I'd have to agree to finish off the supplements you have and see what your body does on its own. Maybe your supps are counteracting each other. I have no idea because I don't take anything special.

I had my checkup today and the doctor just clicked all around and said 'lots of small eggs, and it's still early.' I'll get a better report later on today.

Fun has been going crazy the last few nights. Last night he was licking and licking, and my hubs got up and put him in his crate. Then, apparently he threw up. My hubs said 'I guess this is what it's going to be like in the future.' :haha: I didn't hear any of this because as you know, I sleep like a hibernating bear. After Fun threw up, he came to me because it was time to go outside. On the way out, I asked my husband what his throw up looked like, and he just paused. Then I said 'Ok, what color was it?' He just stood there. Sometimes he is as slow as molasses. So I just closed the door and went on out. HA!!HA!! Finally, when I came back in, he was like 'It was a beigish, brown.' Which is the color of his dog food, so I'm sure Fun just ate too fast yesterday and couldn't digest it. Then, I saw something run under Fun's crate. I didn't have my glasses on, so I had to run and go get my glasses, and then run back and kill it (it was a spider). Fun got really excited seeing me jump around and seeing the spider. After I smashed it, Fun went to investigate and I said "leave it!" and he did. So, our training is actually working. hee hee. Two nights ago, Fun was crying at 3am. He just lollygagged outside and hubs got mad. When I got up and took him out, he peed and pooped. I think he ate some trash/junk/bugs in the yard, and it made him sick. He is such a momma's boy. Only wants to poop when I'm around. What a silly dog!


----------



## Joy143

Yeah Terri, this chart is off its rocker. LOL Fun is helping you get the hubby ready for a baby. A little vomit in the middle of the night will do it. Hee hee Looking forward to hearing more about what your doctor has to say...


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok finally back from our last and HOPEFULLY Final court date!! :thumbup: My BIG got lucky they changed some rules and allowed him to do 1st offender so he has 60 days of that and everything will be dismissed!! :yipee:

That weight off my back helps a Ton to bad DHis having pains like he might have issues w his Varicocele :( 
He's gotta go to the Dr so we can have a good chance for a BFP I gotta convince him of. That!! :shrug:

Joy I would suggest trying OPKs they have cheap ones at Target u get 20 for $15 and it's just lines w hormone imbalances the digis don't always work but at least then u can see if u r even getting a surge!! HTH

Have a super Migrane from my Femara or All darn day at Court not sure why but it Sux!! :nope:

BFF will be home late tonite :yipee: hope she stays instead of going to NYC or takes me w her!! ;)


----------



## Joy143

Thanks Sis. I'm trying to understand because I've never used opks before. So if I get the non digital ones from Target, it will show hormone surges if I O? Even if I have high FSH it won't mess that up? I'll do some research on it but I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask either. That's Great about your Big! Finally able to get some closure on that ridiculous situation. What a load off both of you I'm sure. \\:D/


----------



## Sis4Us

It's should at least show something it may never get dark as or darker then the control line but at least u will know when it gets darker so u kinda know if and when u will O!! HTH

It's the target generic the UP brand but at least then u aren't wasting a ton of money if they don't work out for ya!! :)

I read some stuff really quick about high FSH and OPks most everyone say u r more likely to get a false negative than a false ++ unless u have PCOS!!
So like I was saying u may have to test Am and PM to catch Ur surge u may never get a clear ++ but when Ur line is getting darker Ur LH is increasing so BD!! HTH

I have noticed my FSH has increased to 8 it use to be 6.8 so Age is definetly a factor Unfortunately :(


----------



## Sis4Us

Well do I Go to NYC for a Girls Weekend or stay Home and BD?!?!?! :juggle:


----------



## terripeachy

Girls weekend!!! You need to have some fun after all that's been going on. BD before you leave and when you get home.


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm staying home it's gonna be to hard to get the same flight and she has others to visit in NYC so I would be 3rd wheelin part of the time 
She wants to plan something better in a few weeks so we have a Itinerary and KNOW what we r doing!! :haha:
She wants to go to Chicago but I would rather go to NYC or Salem would <3 Salem in October !! :witch:

Also I'm kinda afraid I will O sun or mon and I wouldn't be home until late Monday nite :shrug:

It's all good DH and I will BD and hang out by the pool All weekend and relax!! :boat:


----------



## kfs1

Hey girls. I'm sooooo sorry for taking so long. Adeline Ellene was born 8/4 at 4:07 am. 6lbs, 10 0z, 20 inches long. She initially had some trouble breathing but is now perfectly healthy! I can't post a pic from my phone but will post later. I have had some time adjusting but am doing much better. Loving this little bundle. I have to read to see what you've all been up to!


----------



## Joy143

KFS1 Congratulations!!!:happydance::happydance::baby::pink::crib::headspin::headspin: Love the name Adeline! Rest up and find your Mommy groove. Would love to see the pics when you have time but no rush. So thankful you and baby Adeline are doing well. :hug:


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-I"m SOOOOO happy that you finally checked in. I was really starting to get worried about you, even though I know it's a huge adjustment and writing to us is the last thing on your mind. Congrats!! I'm so proud of you and your little pink bundle. Good thing you had your girl name ready. <3 <3

Sis-Well, maybe it's for the best that you miss the NYC trip this time around. That city is not going anywhere. Salem, MA at Halloween would be cool. I was there many years ago and there are a lot of creepy/scary things going on in that city. I bought a sweatshirt from Salem Cycle, and it looked like the witch was riding a motorcycle across the moon, even though she was supposed to be riding a bicycle. :bike: You really couldn't tell. I grew out of that sweatshirt though, so I no longer have it.


----------



## nessaw

Huge congrats kfs.xx


----------



## Joy143

Halloween in Salem is so much fun! I used to take my daughter every year when we lived in New Hampshire. I love how the entire city gets into it. Maybe you can convince her that is the place to be. You guys can hit up one of the many costume balls and party! Ugh this is making me want a Rita's water ice right now...


----------



## Sis4Us

CONGRATS Momma so so Jelly of Ur pink bundle!! ;) So happy for u and glad u got to use that Beautiful name!! Those cousins will be like sisters I promise!! :happydance:

Thanks for the info on Salem I have always wanted to go DH has said we would go for our Anniversary but we haven't yet our Anni is 10/30 so idk if a girls weekend will happen on Halloween unless he tags along w us :haha:

Might just do Fall in NYC or Maine to see the leaves change I have never gotten to see that and it's looks so pretty!! :)

AFM having lots of CM my trigger should arrive in the Am BD starts NOW!! FXFX


----------



## Sis4Us

Got a HIGH reading this Am!!! Go to the Dr in the Am for a scan!!! FXFX


----------



## terripeachy

Good thing you didn't go to NYC. Yay! Fxfx.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my scan showed a 19mm follie on my right and a small 12mm on my right also!! I'm starting to worry that the last loss and that cyst on the left ovary is causing issues the Dr didn't want to hear my concerns but in all my months of back to back scan I have never had my right produce twice in a row!! :shrug:

I'm having a ton of throbbing on both sides so maybe he's Blind idk :jo:

Still waiting on Labs so I know when to trigger but most likely tonite Dr said:thumbup:

Took trigger suppose to BD next 3days!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah!! You have good sized follies too. Perfect for your little girl, right? Aren't girls on the right side? Hee hee. 

Mine are only at 14.6 or less, but they are in track for a weekend retrieval so I'm fine with it. My estradiol is over 1000 now and P is at 0.5 so I just hope I can hang on until the weekend. Same dosage of meds. 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow UR E is high mine is 439 and P.61 or it was b4 trigger :haha:

No the right is Boy side but I've seen it go both ways so FXFX I get a girl from the right ovary ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I started violently throwing up about a hr or two after trigger and couldn't keep anything down until late last nite so we missed yesteday bd :grr:

Has anyone had that happen w the trigger I haven't so it's wired to me but my tummy has been messed up for a few days so maybe it didn't help IDK :shrug:

My temp did jump a tiny bit but my temps have been a Lil high the last few days probably due to the tummy bug :sick:
Guess we shall see


----------



## terripeachy

I haven't thrown up in eons. hee hee. Trigger or not, so I can't help you there. Sounds like you are just a little sick. Hopefully you guys can BD tonight before that temp jumps up even more!

I think my E is so high because of all the drugs and all the follicles. I had 10 today at my checkup. 5 smaller ones on left, and 5 medium to large sized follies on my right. I'm feeling good. Retrieval will probably be on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Sis4Us

At least we got LOTS of Bd in sat And Sun!! :thumbup:

Good count Terri!!! FXFX


----------



## terripeachy

My E2 had jumped to 1604 and my P is 0.56. I'm on my same dosage for another day. The follicle sizes are in my journal, but the range from 8-18.7. Wide range but I'm happy to still have 10 that are visible on the ultrasound. I just hope I don't lose the largest in order to give the smaller ones time.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Congrats Kfs1!! What super news to come back to!!! I'm so stinking happy for you and let's be honest, it's especially cool that Adeline is Adeline because she and her cousin will be besties. Know you are busy right now, but when you get settled and adjusted, I can't wait to hear your birth story! &#128156;

TERRI--Lookin good, Lookin good on those follies. Pulling harder than ever for you and excited to hear what retrieval brings!

Sis-- I was originally with TERRI about doing a girls weekend in NYC, but man, I'm glad you didn't go after all! Sorry to hear about your stomach bug but that's great that you guys got two good days in of BD! Also, I had never heard about that right or left ovary swaying pink or blue. That's a new one to me! 

Joy--Going to Salem for Halloween...what a cool experience! That just might have to be on my bucket list. Where are you located now? 

I read quick, so I'm sorry for missing anyone. I've been so preoccupied with getting baby girl ready for kindergarten, I haven't even been able to stalk properly. Anyway, just been busy with that. Cody is starting to crawl now and just cut his first two bottom teeth at 7 months old. He's doing everything so much earlier than my daughter did. I kind of thought it was supposed to be the other way around or maybe I just made that up in my head. &#128513;. 

Also, I've so enjoyed being FB friends with Wish, if anyone else would like to be FB friends pls msg me. Not because I don't want to post my full name on here with you girls, but because I know other people stalk threads and I don't really want my information out there for random folks to search me out is all. (Because me, being the Nosey Nellie that I am, I do that all the time! Guilty! &#128514;)


----------



## Sis4Us

OMG my right Ovary and back have been killing me I could hardly walk last nite and it's still hurting today so IDK if I've Od cuz usually I get some relief after!! :shrug:

Wonder if that follie on the left is catching up like it did w my January 2014 BFP :thumbup:

Great scan Terri FXFX !!!


----------



## Joy143

Finally able to log in today. It wasn't working and was being a pain in the patookis all morning. 

Sis-Hope its not the trigger and that you get to feeling better soon. That really makes it hard to BD for sure!

Terri-Sounds like your follies are on track for the weekend yay! Hope they have a good amount and that your big ones hang in there until its time.

Katie- I'm in Colorado now. I love it here and was born here but miss a lot of things about the east coast. Salem was just one of them but yes I would say if you get a chance, definitely check it out. They have a re-enactment of the Salem witch trials and lots of cool stuff to see. Candlelight tours of graveyards, lots of costume balls and witches/fortune tellers. They give out free hot chocolate and I'm gonna stop there but it is a seriously fun time. My daughters favorite holiday so of course she had the time of her life. 

AFM-No O this month with funky temps so I'm just waiting for this one to come to an end and looking forward to next month. Been feeling out of sorts lately as well so maybe it's best it didn't happen this month. Don't know what it is but feeling off. I start the day fine but by 2pm I'm super tired, stomach feels a little yucky, and my head feels like a migraine may be coming. Very weird and hoping it settles down because I can't do this everyday. Ugh!

Anyway enough complaining...Hope everyone is doing well. Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Wish4another1

Hello :hi: ladies!!! I am back from vacation and in Chicago teaching for work!!!

Joy - I had trouble logging in today too! :shrug: the website kept telling me I had messed up my log in 5 times and to wait 15 minutes??? hello.... anyways... your symptoms sound promising - maybe you o'd but the temps didn't show it - believe it or not I have read that very thing on BnB - girls thought the didn't O and BAM they were preg... hey crazier things have happened!!! :flower:

Terri - ooooo in the home stretch lady!!! come on eggies - get mature in there for my friend terri!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: and your food adventures sound so WONDERFUL!!! You know I wish I did the Blue Apron thing - but I don't think there portions would work out for the number in my house... but there recipes sound divine!!! good luck tomorrow at the eviction hearing - I have rental property and that is the part I super dislike... I am one of those messed up people that believe everyone is a good person... and $10,000 in repairs later :growlmad: well not everyone is!!!!

Katie - I watched your video on facebook and your little one is so stinking cute (and determined!!!) Plus your daughter is a doll - she left you in the dust - didn't even look back!! hehe... ah I remember those days!! Enjoy them lady - I know you will!!! :hugs:

Sis - you must be having a super ovulation in there!!! Here's hoping you can get some BD in (which I totally believe you will!!!) what is your Big doing now that everyone else is going back to school? is he doin college or working?

kfs - TWINNIE!!!! you had a girl - we really are twins!!! hehehehe I hope you are both recovering and adjusting to your new life of 3... I cannot wait to see a picture and I LOVE the name...<3<3<3<3:cloud9:

:hi: Driving - I spent a week in Cali and it was so awesome... glad to hear you made it home and went on hols!!! lovely to hear how you are doing!!! :hugs2:

Congrats to Erose - I know she doesn't visit any more - but she had a beautiful baby boy (stalking her other thread) so happy for her!!!! <3 <3 <3

:howdy: to everyone else - how are all our preg ladies?? any scans coming up? 

back from vacation - it was wonderful... I will share some pics... surgery friday at 0730 (moved up from 230 thank the Lord) we will leave at 330 and drive 2 hours to the hospital... I just hope I can handle the drive home... I really don't want to be miserable... just want it done so I can move on!!! anyway... how about some pics!!!
 



Attached Files:







iphone pics round 3 030.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 6









iphone pics round 3 140.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 6









iphone pics round 3 031.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 6









iphone pics round 3 138.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## terripeachy

Joy-I noticed your funky chart. Maybe Wish is right. I've seen people with weird charts hat ended up pregnant. Did you test? That would be awesome if you had a surprise bfp. Lay off the double whiskey a just in case! Hee hee. 

Wish-oh, your pics look so great and you both look so happy. I hope you had an amazing trip!

Sis-how are you feeling today? Still sick?

Afm-back at the doctors this morning and I think I'm going to go one more day to get the other follies to mature just a little bit more. My doctor did the u/s and he said 'we just want to get as many as we can for the best chances. Don't think we're ignoring you. I'm just relieved that I still have meds for another day. In the past I was always frwakin get out because I didn't want to keep ordering meds and spending more money, etc. but I'm in a good place. So, long story short, I'll probably have retrieval on Sunday. That works out well because my husband is having friends fly in on Saturday. This all may change after I get my bloodwork done, but that's it for now.


----------



## Sis4Us

I feel way way better today and check out that temp jump I think most of the pain was my GIANT follie pushing on stuff now that it has popped I feel a lot better :thumbup:

We did BD Sat Sun Tue and Wed!!! So FXFX that was enough my boobs are pretty sore so hopefully my P is good!! ;)

Terri yay for Sunday!!!! :yipee:

Wish love the pics looks like u guys had a blast .... My BIG got moved to full time so he is taking a year to work and save money B4 college! :)


----------



## Joy143

Wish-Love the pics! Thanks for sharing. Love how you got the Hollywood sign in the background. I know that had to be one fun and memorable trip. How are things in Chicago? What are you teaching?

Terri-Glad the doc is giving you the time to have them grow more for the best chance. No rushing it and you have enough meds to get through Woo hoo!

Sis-That was quite a jump in temp! Love it and FX FX FX this is your month. 

AFM-Crazy chart is right but I'm not holding out much hope for a surprise BFP. My hubby keeps saying the same thing but I just don't think we got it done. He says maybe its a slow cooker like a crock pot so that's why my temps are still low LOL A Crockpot?! At least he makes me laugh but I was really upset about it last night. Ah well, all we can do is wait.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea Ur chart is confusing I would get those cheap OPKs I told u about and get a new BBT thermometer and try VJ temping if Ur willing !!! ;)

AFM feeling really positive today and not stressing about the TWW .... Strange for me ask me again in a week :rofl:


I'm also trying to make some extra $$$ while the kids r in school 

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_IMG_20150730_183559_zpsfy8b5xkd.jpg
Ask me How!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

We have something for Everyone wraps and Stretch mark cream for those recent Moms
Thermo fit Pro Fit and Greens r good for weight loss

I stated the greens I feel a ton better just driniking it daily!!! 

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_IMG_20150817_105550_zpssngwuksc.jpg

Don't want to post to much don't want to be blocked or anything


----------



## Joy143

I was thinking the same thing Sis. Maybe my thermometer is on the fritz? Going out today to do some shopping so I'll stop by target and check on the OPK's. Thanks again.

So last night I'm taking the grandbaby downstairs and what happens...we fall down not just one but BOTH flights of stairs! Seriously?? I was so busy trying to protect him that by back took a good hit. Woke up this morning with a tender ankle and knee plus missing skin on both elbows and the other knee. Sheesh! You think I could have stopped at the first landing :rofl: My husband came running and asked me how did I manage to fall down both flights? It takes skill man, awesome skills. Here's hoping your Friday is better than this! :drunk:


----------



## terripeachy

Joy-Ouch! I think it would be hard to fall down two flights of stairs too, but you did it. Awesome skills are right. hee hee. Glad you're reasonably ok, and your back doesn't start hurting. Take it easy and lay off the gin & tonics. hee hee.

Sis-I'll have to check out your links, but I'm not a shopper, so I'll just wish you the best with your new career. :)

I have a good update today. My largest follicle is now 25. They are all getting really big. I asked the doc if there is a size that's too big and she said 'no.' I don't know why they lie to my face. From what I've read, follie size is like the mountain climber on Price is Right. It grows and grows, but you don't want to take that last step and send it over the cliff. Plus, I haven't even triggered yet, and that boosts them a little too. I will trust them, regardless, but she could say 'yes, 30mm is too big.' hee hee. So...trigger tonight (finally!), and then retrieval sometime on Sunday. 

I also talked to a nurse from another office (whom is new to me) that said I could start my injections for the frozen transfer as soon as AF arrives instead of going on BCP for a few weeks. I'll email my nurse and see if that's the case. I'd rather get this party started sooner rather than later, as long as it doesn't interfere with my Seattle trip. The PGS/PGD testing takes 10-12 days for results and that's around the time AF should be here. fxfx. I'm starting to get really nervous about the PGS results. I guess just because it's something new.


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri FX u get to trigger soon ad those PGS results r Great!!! :)

Joy I'm starting to wonder about my Thermometer too I've never had such high temps EVER!! :shrug:

AFM my BFF made me have a few beverages w her last nite since her BIG is going away to college so I'm still a Lil dizzy and have to shower and Go Meet my LOs teacher :nope:

Think I will be coming home and taking a Nap TGIF!!! ;)


----------



## Joy143

Ha ha sounds like we need a round of new thermometers for everyone! LOL HOH that your temps are correct and your baby maker is cooking.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I guess my thermometer is still working as I got a even higher temp this Am!!! :shrug:


----------



## Joy143

Yay! GO Sis GO!!

General question- If you are using Fertility Friend to track basal temps, do you use the recommended Advanced setting or another one? On the standard setting I haven't O'd but if I switch to research or FAM they both show O but on different days. Either way I would have missed the chance to BD on the O dates given but just curious as to what everyone else uses. One shows O on day 24 and the other on day 27???


----------



## Wish4another1

:hi: ladies - hate to make this just about me...but recovery from this LAP is a pain to say the least... :growlmad:

I apologize for taking so long to update on my surgery... I have been sleeping a lot and this is only the third time out of bed for me today and technically i go from bed to couch !! I did not get to talk to the doctor - he spoke to my husband so I only know what my husband is telling me until my follow up appointment in two weeks... he did not remove both cysts (masses) completely from my right ovary- I guess he left part of one because he was afraid it would damage the lining of the ovary?? and he apparently burned quite a bit of endo and he had pictures of that but it didn't seem like a lot but I guess its better that he burned it off... he didnt say where exactly all the endo was - I guess I will get more details at my next appt... the good news is that the left tube is open (i was told it was closed during my HSG) - he said its just slow:happydance:... so that is what I know.. I two good size gushes of blood yesterday but it seems to have slowed down today which is a good thing... kinda forcing myself out of bed...trying to stop laying in the bed all day!!
no :sex: for two weeks... this cycle will be crazy anyway - since I have no idea what will happen after the surgery cyclewise...

hope everyone is doing great!! Terri I am saying extra prayers for your retrieval tomorrow!!! come on eggies!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Glad to hear things went well Wish!!! Hope u feel better really soon and hope it gets u closer to that BFP!!! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Ten eggs retrieved. No motile sperm found with first sample after my hubs had a rage out night with friends. Second sample had sperm. I told the embryologist 'good luck'. I think this is the end of the game for me after exactly two years. I'm so pissed off. Hubs and I are not speaking and he's not invited to transfer should anything appear normal. I'll know in about ten-twelve days.

Wish-sorry your procedure wasn't exactly a what you wanted but at least your other tube is open. That's half the battle!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry u didn't have a better retrieval Terri time to :grr: DH!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - my heart and my anger go out to you! I don't understand your hubs behavior... I wish I could give you a hug and kick him at the same time... 
Grrrr men... I will keep HOH that you will get some good normal babies back - I am so sorry he doesn't care as much as we do!!! Love you girl :hugs2:


----------



## nessaw

Terri hugs.x fingers crossed.x


----------



## Joy143

Wish- Great news about the open tube and I hope you recover quickly. Good you are getting up a little bit but make sure you don't over do it. FX you are on your way to a BFP. :thumbup:

Terri- I'm glad you got so many eggs at retrieval. HOH that there will be enough healthy sperm to get the job done. You only need 1! I know you guys aren't talking right now but at some point you have to get it off your chest. Hopefully before the transfer because the stress and anger won't help with implantation. I wish it had went better for you my friend. :hugs2:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi all, 
Just checking in to see how Terri's retrieval went...10 eggs is great..,wasn't that your number last time or last 2 times even? 

I'm a little confused about the sperm though. Is the procedure to put the eggs in a dish with a sampling of sperm and then the sperm find their way to the eggs? They put all of the eggs and sperm in one dish and hope for the best that everyone finds each other? I'm sorry I'm so fuzzy on this. So he had to give two samples? What makes the samples different? The sperm get that affected overnight or in such a short timeframe from outside influences like, say alcohol and smoking or whatever? 

Oh, you are clearly pissed off at him and you know your stuff when it comes to the IVF process, but I guess I'm just surprised that short term naughtiness on his part could have an effect so soon. 

I'm so sorry TERRI, that you are going into this IVF, which should be exciting and hopeful, feeling angry and discouraged. &#128532;.


----------



## Katie Potatie

And Wish, I'm so glad the procedure is over and that to have a clear lefty! That is such great news!!! &#128512;


----------



## terripeachy

Katie,
Prior to retrieval, they take the sample, wash it down and find the best sperm. Then, they cut off the tail and have it ready to go when the eggs are retrieved. For some reason the first set wasn't adequate. I asked if it was the volume, and the embryologist said 'no, the doctor will follow up with you.' Then, right before retrieval she asked what happened and if something happened during transport, etc. I told her what happened and then she left and came back after the second sample was processed and said 'we have sperm.' I don't know the details specifically. I do know that someone usually calls to see how I'm doing after retrieval and no one called. I bet you it was a bust of a cycle. I'm still so, so angry. Anyone want company for a week?


----------



## Joy143

Hang in there Terri. I'm sending positive thoughts your way. Wish I had room to host you for a week. Mountain air might do you some good. :hug:

AFM-I have decided that either I am getting sick and don't know it or my thermometer is really broken. This mornings temp was ridiculously high and so I did it a second time and it came back a bit higher than the first. WTH?! My temp is never that high. UGH! Trying to patiently wait out this cycle but it's getting very frustrating...


----------



## terripeachy

Maybe you finally ovulated!! Sorry your temp/chart is so crazy this month. Do you feel sick? Thanks for the offer. I'm really just about out of vacation time, so the only place I'm going is upstairs to my room to read/watch tv.

Blues-How did you make out on Friday?

Sis-Any updates from you?

Hi to everyone else. I'm still so angry. No one called me with an update yesterday. I can't really remember, but I think they at least call you to ask how you are doing after retrieval, and to give a report of how many eggs were mature, and how many fertilized. In hindsight, I think I probably should have just frozen my eggs and started looking for a sperm donor. :growlmad:


----------



## Joy143

Terri- If they don't call you today, I'd call them. Just my opinion. I don't feel like I'm coming down with anything. If I did O this late in the game then there is zero chance. DH has had some things going on so BD had been non existent. Other than that I've had some mild cramping and feel a little nauseous but I was thinking it just AF heading my way. I was thinking she'd be here by the end of this week.

Katie- Hey lady! Hope you and the family are all doing well.


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri - :growlmad::hissy::hissy::grr::grr::grr::trouble::trouble::trouble:
I am seriously so upset with your husband... I hope this cycle isnt a bust and they call you with some kind of results today... and you are always welcome to my house... sit on my back deck and watch the river and its wildlife... I am just angry with him... I could say a whole bunch more - but it doesn't really help - I am sure you are thinking plenty of your own thoughts right now... we are here for you friend - vent away anytime you need too... :hugs2:

Joy - wow what a temp jump - maybe you did ovulate super late...
i guess we just watch and see now!! FX :flower:

AFM: back at work today... if I could sit at my desk and never leave it I think I would be good...but getting up and walking is hard those first few steps... I am very swollen on my left side - which confuses me a little since the masses were on my right ovary - but maybe they had to do some work on that left tube??:shrug: I looked the pictures the Dr gave my husband and there was endo everywhere it seems - so I am sure that is why the surgery took twice as long as it was supposed too...it was a three hour procedure...I am also trying to just take ibuprofen today and not any powerful stuff... just hoping everything is healing up in there...
my husband leaves on Sunday for two weeks - so even if I had a good cycle this time - its all for bust... so maybe sometime in September we can actually have a cycle we can try again...


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-You're sore on your left side, because when the doctor is looking at you and performing the suregery, he calls everything to his right, your right side. It's backwards. hee hee. Try to stay at your desk if you can. I'm feeling a little sore too today, even though yesterday I didn't feel bad at all. Enjoy this week with your DH. 

Thanks for being mad at my husband too. I don't know if I want good results. I want him to feel bad, and right now, I'm not sure if he feels bad or just like 'oh well. What's done is done.' He doesn't really talk (he just pouts), so I can't really gauge how he feels. I only know how I feel.


----------



## kfs1

Wish/twinnie - I'm so happy the surgery is over and yay for an open left tube! That's great news. That stinks that you can't take more time to relax. Hope the healing process isn't too long. 

Terri - again, I'm so sorry about what your DH did. I seriously don't understand men sometimes. Like one night off from partying is a big deal after all that you have done. Grrrrrrr. I don't blame you for keeping your distance. I hope you get a call today from the clinic. xoxoxo

Sis - nice looking chart!

Joy - wow. That is quite a jump! You never know though - maybe it is your O. Maybe pick up another thermometer for tomorrow just in case.

Once again, on my stupid phone so can't post a pic. This kid's sleeping on my chest after a fussy morning so I can't move. I'm the worst - will post a pic soon. Love you ladies.


----------



## Sis4Us

My only update is that a friend on my FB group got a surprise BFP we r the only ones still trying and have kinda cut the group out cuz it makes us feel bad to know we r only the loneliest!! :( 
So excited for her and she keeps saying she has a good feeling about me and my Chart yes my temps r super HIGH higher than ever but I've been let down so many times I'm afraid to be Hopeful!! :nope:

My LO went back to school this Am it's strange to have my BIG still here tho he was suppose to go work on his truck but the school told him today was to busy ... His shop teacher told him to go it wasn't his idea :shrug:

So I'm in the dreaded wait what if what if stage and I hate it!!! :nope:

Terri u r welcome here lady it's HOT but we have a pool to chill in ;)

Wish I bet that BFP is around the corner w all the Endo gone maybe the left side hurts cuz it had more Endo Ur girls probably sat on that side and made scars :shrug: who knows !!!

Katie and Katie good to hear from u!!


----------



## Joy143

Wish- Take it easy at work and don't leave your desk unless you have too. Hoping the pain lets up soon but in the end it will be worth it. Even if DH is gone for this cycle you still have a few more before the year is out. FX this is it for you.

Sis- I know it's hard not to get too excited when you've been disappointed so many times before. We can all just be excited for you and you can be the cool cucumber relaxing in the pool until testing time. So happy for your FB friend. Hoping you two both get prego together. 

Terri- Let us know what's up when you finally hear something. I'm all too familiar with the conflicting emotions of wanting them to feel the consequences of their actions but also wanting what your heart desires. sigh take it a day at a time and take it easy today. Sorry you're feeling sore.

KFS1-Thanks for checking in. When you get a chance we'll take the pics but don't stress about it. We know you are busy. Just keep enjoying your little one.


----------



## terripeachy

I got the report. 10 retrieved; 6 mature, 3 fertilized. :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I hop3 those 3 r too stoned and lazy to do anything but get the Munchies and Grow Grow Grow!!! ;)

HOH for u lady!!!


----------



## Joy143

Yay Terri! Three fertilized is 3 chances. So excited for you! 

Question-Feeling like crap this evening. Not sick like I thought but I am nauseous and have cramps and bad lower back ache. I don't typically get cramps and lower back pain is not usual either. I have a high tolerance for pain but this crap is for the birds. Took a two hour nap and still not feeling better. DH thinks I should go to the dr but I don't want to. Any thoughts? Currently cuddled with a heating pad. :-(


----------



## terripeachy

Test!! Hee hee. Sorry you're feeling so bad. The doctor will probably ask if you're prego anyway, so just double check and then I guess go to the doctor. I'm not sure what to tell you. Did you eat something bad?


----------



## Joy143

I might test in the morning because I do not feel like getting out of bed right now. I don't think I ate anything bad. I made lemon chicken orzo soup (the kind can get at panera) and the whole family ate it but no one else is feeling sick or anything. Sigh just thought I'd get some other opinions. Especially with this funky chart, I'm not expecting a BFP at all.


----------



## nessaw

Terri great news. Agree with sis-hope they'll just kick back and enjoy!
Joy def test-looks good!
Hi to all. Sos for being rubbish. Having a stressful time with my mum. Back to school next week. Currently fasting to have the glucose tolerance test. Blah!x


----------



## terripeachy

nessaw-Sorry you're having such a crazy week, but I hope the glucose test turns out ok for you. fxfx

Joy-Ok..something is seriously up (aside from your temperature). Maybe you should go to the doctor. That temp is way too high.


----------



## Sis4Us

I thought my temp was high but WTH Joy I agree w Terri that is a Fever best to go get a check up and maybe test so u know what to tell them believe me take it for someone who lost a Baby due to fever u don't want to take the chance!! :(

Well my trigger is gone so any line from here on out will be a BFP so we shall see FXFXFX!!!

Neesaw back to school is hard on the kids I can't imagine how hard it is for the teachers hope the drama settles down for u!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I am LOVING your chart this time around, although with your vag temping, you really do have stellar charts every month. fxfx is right! That would be amazing. how are your sister's kids doing? Any updates? I just love looking at Abigail's foot, although by now I'm sure it's way bigger. hee hee.

Moni posted a few pics of Oliver in the BFP chasers thread on the >35 if anyone is interested.


----------



## Sis4Us

I will have to go take a look thanks for letti g us know Terri !!! Idk about my Abbi Girl my sis was in rehab and got out and was dong well until she got into a fight at the half way house she was staying at so she got sent to jail... The whole time all this is going on Abbi has been w her Dad :shrug: 
My sis is talking about coming home but idk if that will happen and idk if she will ever get Custody back for my Abbi :( 

She should have left her here W me when she was a baby she would have never known the violence and addiction she's had to see almost daily :cry:

So at the current time my sister has 7 kids and has custody of none makes me so upset that I'm not apart of the lives of the ones in PA makes me even more upset that people like me and u deserve a LO just one and it's so hard for us!! :nope:

Rant over but thank u for asking I will try to upload a new pic for u to see from FB!! ;)


----------



## Joy143

Nessaw- Hope your glucose test went well. Back to school sucks. My DH is a teacher too so I know what you go through.

Sis-You're chart is amazing! Can't wait until it's time for you to test. That really is tough when we have people in our families who are able to have children like nothing and we are struggling so hard to make it happen. FX this is your month though!

Terri-How long before you have to go for the transfer? I'm rooting for you my friend!

AFM-Yep down for the count. Test was negative so I'm fighting something which is wreaking havoc on my body. Haven't been off the couch all day. Still cramping and felling blah in general. Can we move on to the next cycle already....grr


----------



## terripeachy

Joy-sorry you're feeling so bad. I really hope whatever it is moves on quickly. It sounds really bad. 

Sis-that sucks about your family and little miss Abbi. Life can be so unfair and for all those kids it is really unfair for them too. :hugs:

AFM-Hubs just listened to the call and all three embryos are dividing properly. They are supposed to be two cell today and they are all at four cell. I still don't have my hopes up, but I will be grateful for a small success today. Again, he is unemotional. I'm torn, as usual. Maybe there's a nice name for an alcoholic pothead baby. I need to stop saying that before that dream comes true.


----------



## Sis4Us

Mary Jane :rofl: Sorry Terri I had too!! :hugs:

I have had a day myself my back is killin me I got overheated pulling weeds then had to drive my BIGS around all afternoon which didn't help my back :nope:
We had a Big storm blow in while we were out and about and the power must have been out cuz the clocks were flashing and my FANCY Thermostat is dead :grr: 

So I have been in the attic crawling around trying to fix the connection change the fuse anything to try to fix it Notta this didn't help my back and now I'm hot and sweaty AGAIN!! :nope:


----------



## Katie Potatie

TERRI-- I've been thinking a little more on the situation about the argument with your husband. Or the not speaking to your husband, I should say. I don't know if there is one of us on this thread that hasn't been pissed off at her other half for their lack of concern with TTC issues. From big situations, like this IVF you are going through, to something much smaller like not wanting to BD on a fertile day. But at the end of the day, the concern that we all feel is the same. In that, "He just doesn't give a shit about having a baby like I do! What kind of a father would he be, anyways, if he doesn't seem to care or have any respect for this process of getting there?!" 

While we are here obsessing about trying to create another life, popping supplements, sticking thermometers in sacred places, researching TTC-related subject for more hours than actually working at a real job to pay for all the shit and, for many ladies...injecting medications, going to countless numbers of doctors appointments, having things scraped and flushed and taken out and implanted... And you look over at your other half and realize that he is just going along with his life as usual, with the mentality of "If it happens, it happens." 

I'm sure there is more than one of us on this thread who has cried into their pillow at night (while their other half is sleeping soundly with not a care in the world), thinking these thoughts about how it no longer feels like a partnership to getting pregnant, and that you are all alone in the process. Crying because you care more than they do. Because the fact is, you do! 

No man, no matter how sensitive or evolved he is, is going to care about having a baby as much as a woman does. It is in our DNA, (although there are always exceptions), to yearn for a child. Because whether you look at it from a religious-based or scientific-based or a mixed view, women are the ones who carry the child, have the function to be able to feed the child, are the most alert to when their child cries, and we are programed to be the nurturer. Even with adoptions, etc. where the woman doesn't physically carry the child, that instinct and need is built into us to nurture. 

Again, it's not the rule in every single case, but usually, it is the woman who has the greater desire to have little ones. And even after the little ones are in your life, you will still notice times when the husband has no problem sitting on the couch watching football while you are running around like a mad woman taking care of the baby/ kids. This is just the way that it tends to be. 

You will always give more when it comes to having children and raising children because it is ingrained in you, more than it is ingrained in them. But that doesn't mean that all these guys are crap fathers. Not at all!! It's just their instincts are different than ours are. In the same way that their relationships with their family and friends are much different than the way we approach those same kind of relationships, and the same holds true with how they approach their relationships with their kids.

It's OK to still be angry with him, because the decision he made was wrong. Wrong from an emotional and a financial standpoint. But I hope that you guys can take this particular strain and communicate about it and let this help to make your marriage even stronger going forward. Just like the trials we face in life, the trials we face in our marriage can often times help us just grow and learn and be better for it. 

Big hugs to you!


----------



## Katie Potatie

OK, sorry all! I was writing that big novel to Terri the day that she was really pissed at her husband and I never got a chance to post it. So I just did that tonight. I will respond to everyone else tomorrow!


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-yeah, I get all that; I care more than he does, but when he knows the schedule and that between August 20-22, do I or should I really have to say 'Now, husband...you know that retrieval is coming up in the next few days, so a) you'll have to drive me and b) don't get wasted. I kept him apprised exactly when retrieval would be for about 4 days straight going in because I wasn't really sure depending on my follies. But, no, I shouldn't have to say that. I'm mad because he was very inconsiderate and selfish, and didn't take my feelings or emotions into account. He just did what he wanted, not thinking of me or our future. He had 2 years to get wasted every night if he wanted to EXCEPT those three egg retrieval days, and he probably did, well not really, but how can he not ABSTAIN or even drink less for one day, knowing that he already has a low level sperm problem? That's why I'm mad. Not that he doesn't care. I could care less about him actually caring, because I will love that baby 5000% with or without him. It is just super frustrating. Oh, and he still hasn't apologized, so he's still staying in the other room. Maybe he'll stay there forever. I can not care just as easily as he can.


----------



## Joy143

Thanks for the well wishes Terri. Now if only my body would respond. Still barely mobile. The cramping and back pain has stopped but small activities wipe me out and I have to sleep for a couple hours. If this was for a baby I'd be okay with it but to be negative and feel like this is not acceptable. By tomorrow I'm hoping things will turn around. Haven't had a meal in a few days so whatever this is should be starved to death. LOL


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-duh!!! I forgot to laugh at that earlier. Too funny. 

So today's update (hubs has been getting home earlier than usual every day) is that all three have 8 cells!! They are supposed to have between 6-8 on day three. I'm getting a little more excited with hopes that one will be normal. No update tomorrow but Friday they will biopsy them for PGS and then we wait for the results. Scary mama. Another small success.


----------



## Joy143

Woot! Woot! I'm so excited for you Terri!!! That is fantastic news :wohoo::wohoo: I know we are hoping for just one good one but can you imagine 3!!! Oh I am keep you in prayer and I hope you and hubby can mend your relationship soon. Can't fix it if you don't talk about it. I know you are probably tired of always saying the same things but I'm hoping you will give it a shot anyway. Love and hugs.:hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

3 staying strong :yipee: so Mary Jane ... Bob Marley or just Marley and hmmm Cannibas or Sativa!! ;) :haha:
Glad those stoners r hanging in there Girl told u they would be to lazy to go anywhere they would get the Munchies and Chill! :)

AFM tiny tiny almost not noticeable shadow this afternoon Not saying its a yay or Ney yet hopefully I will see something by the weekend FXFX


----------



## Joy143

Sis- You and those names! :rofl: Waiting to see that :bfp: Rooting for you!!!

Terri- I think you were right. Food poisoning seems to be it and I think it came from eating some steak samples at the store. I ate them but no one else in the family did. Dang it, they were good too but not good enough to have me feeling like crap for 3 days. Sigh Can't wait until you get the good news on your embies! :happydance:

AFM- Finally feeling better and my temp is coming back down to normal. I had to discard all those other high temps and since I knew this month was going to be scrapped, looking forward to having another shot next month. I found those OPK's Sis was talking about at Target so maybe it will be of some help. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Sis4Us

So Glad u r finally starting to feel better and I hope those OPks will help u figure out O a Lil easier!!! :)

AFM didn't sleep well AGAIN last nite I've been very restless at nite and waking up to eat in the middle of the nite weird I know also I see a very faint shadow on Cheapie test but I'm still not calling it until I get a Nice strong Line!! :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Joy-Glad you're feeling better, and yes, it might have been those samples, but you'll never know I guess.

Sis-OK...thinking good thoughts here..I can't wait for the weekend. thanks for some additional names. HA!!HA!!


----------



## nessaw

Everything crossed sis.x


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks ladies one min I'm Excited and the next min I'm Doubtful :juggle: hate to think what if Only to realize it was the Trigger!!! :(

Although I did take the trigger earlier this time so it's been 10dpt


----------



## Joy143

I'm keeping it on the positive side Sis. Just waiting on the test lines to get darker. Can't wait!!! Go for :bfp:

Terri- Is it Friday yet??? LOL

Nessaw- How are you doing? Starting to get settled in with school starting soon?


----------



## terripeachy

I'm staying positive too!! Just imagine if you had gone to NYC?? Hee hee. 

I know, right? One more day! Like I was saying on my journal, I'm not sure why I'm feeling nervous. I have always had three make it to blastocyst stage.


----------



## Joy143

I think we get nervous every time because we want it so bad.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well ladies the 88&#8364; Cheapie is Darker u can almost see a line but nothing on a FRER yet so FXFX it shows up tomorrow !!! :)


----------



## Joy143

:happydance:Go Sis Go Sis! :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Woohoo!! I'm getting super excited now. Are you waiting until tomorrow morning to take another test?


----------



## terripeachy

I got my report and two embryos are at early blastocyst stage which is good. One is at cavitation which is a smidge behind but they will check on them again tomorrow and determine if there are enough cells for biopsy. I hope so and I know they freeze at day 6 so really tomorrow is the moment of truth. You guys know I would have transferred those three in a heartbeat so I hope I am not regretting my decision even though I promised I'd get the testing this time. Eek. 

No results until after the draft party tomorrow. I don't want anything bringing me down when I have a fun day with friends planned.


----------



## Sis4Us

Have fun during the draft Pics Terri FX u get good news all the way around!! :)


----------



## Joy143

That's wonderful news. I'm sure the other one will get caught up. You know some sperm are slower than others so..LOL It's getting closer. So super excited for you. Have fun with your friends at the party and we'll be waiting for the next update. 

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Jumping in quick to say yay to Sis and Terri!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Took a another cheapie tonite there is a nicoe line and it's way Darker so FxFX!!! Trying to stay grounded!!! :)


----------



## kfs1

Sis - woooohoooo. Great news. I'll be excited for you so you can stay grounded. :)

Terri - great news. Can't wait to hear today's report.


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-That's awesome!! I can't wait for you to test with a FRER. Are you supposed to go in for a beta at some point, or does your place say call with positive HPT? You stay grounded, while I do this. :wohoo: HA!!HA!! 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Sis4Us

Gota a darker line on a Cheapie and a faint line on a FRER !!! :)

Pic is Super blurry sorry guys

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_20150829_100848_zpsljnfu6nn.jpg


----------



## Fezzle

I see that, Sis! Fx for you and terri too!


----------



## terripeachy

I see it too!! yeah!


----------



## nessaw

Woo hoo sis. X
Everything crossed for you terri.x
Hi all.x


----------



## Wish4another1

SIS!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:loopy::loopy::loopy:

I totally see your line!!! YAY!!!

Terri - HOH and fingers and toes tightly crossed for your report today!!!

:hi: everyone else!!! Happy weekend!!!!


----------



## Joy143

I see it too!!! Way to go Sis!! :happydance::headspin::loopy::bunny:

Come on Terri! You're up next :haha::dust:


----------



## terripeachy

Well, we had one embryo able to be biopsies and it was the best quality. 1AA rating. I'm a little disappointed that only one made it this far, but again that's probably why I haven't really gotten pregnant yet. So now we will just have o wait for the chromosomal testing results. I know, I just need one, but it sure would have been nice to have two or three make it.


----------



## Joy143

You're right Terri, You only need 1. It would have been nice to have more but the fact that you have one is great. Still praying that everything comes back good and this is your time. FX and big :hug: for you! Have a good Sunday.


----------



## Sis4Us

I don't know much about the IVF process but can u transfer the others now even if they r a lower grade u never know??!? If I way off base sorry I'm clueless these days!!

Well after having to deal w my drunk friend Frday nite and having to drive her home Saturday nite was even worse I went to her Apartment to give her the stuff she left at my house ONLY to have my truck towed cuz apparently I parked in the wrong spot WTF :nope:
So $250 later at almost 3am I finally made it home my luck has been SO Bad lately that I'm Afraid to get excited about this BFP :nope:


----------



## Joy143

Sis That really sucks about your truck and all. What a freakin weekend! Maybe everything else is going bad so this one thing can go right? Don't worry, we are all excited for you so just play it cool :cool: and we'll do the rest.


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-since I was getting testing done, I didn't take any medicine for my lining or taking progesterone to be able to accept an embryo. If I was taking mess I would have been tempted to transfer the three like I did last time, so I'm about to get AF already so there is no chance with the other two embryos at this point. They were probably placed in a biohazard bag yesterday with the rest of the trash. 

Sorry to hear that you go towed. I'm always worried about that in the city when I'm scoping out free parking and it hasn't happened yet, but sometimes I am scared my car won't be where I left it. I like what Joy said about bad things happening now so it's all good from here on out.


----------



## Sis4Us

I definitely feel like I've paid my BAD 3 things so ready for some Great news!!! :)

Terri FX that golden Egg makes it in Ur nest Soon!!! ;)

Here's my FRER from this Am!!! :headspin: I'm almost outta P so I have to call the DR first thing in the Am then hope the pharmacy can overnite em!!! FX

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_Snapchat-3713419351017390270_zpsvnbdaufh.jpg


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - your lines are looking good!!! 

Terri - I do wish you had atleast two to test!!! Dang it - but I am still keeping everything crossed this baby tests normal and soon you will have he/she back where it belongs... 
I keeping you and this situation in my thoughts and prayers!!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Awesome lines..I am SOOOO excited for you. I'm sure the doc can either send a prescription to your local pharmacy to pick up, or you can get some sent overnight. Are you taking Endometrin, woo-ha capsules, or something else? 

Wish-Thanks..I also was hoping for two for biopsy, but one will have to do. Not sure when I get the report, but I'm certainly eager for it.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well the Dr wanted me to do a Beta so I did that they gave me a RX but it was $120 at Walgreens even tho they stated for pregnancy so I got a weeks worth and will get a RX from Freedom since its only $10 through them for some reason!! :shrug:

Kinda nervous that my FRER was a Lil lighter this AM and my temp dropped a lil just hoping it was my Urine and not anything else :hopeful:


----------



## terripeachy

No worries now, Sis. You're still pregnant! When do you get your beta results?

It's probably your copay through Freedom and that's why it's $10. Not sure why Walgreens doesn't realize you have a copay, BUT, sometimes I think the drugstore pharmacies aren't really up to date with fertility treatment stuff. I haven't had much luck there.


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok Ladies I'm :shock: my HCG 72 P 49!!!!!!

I was thinking it would be 11-21 since my test r still so light and I'm 12dpo :shrug:

So I go Wednesday for a 2nd Beta!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

:yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Yay Sis that is a great number!!! that lighter test this morning was just a fluke!!! Terri was right to not be worried!! I am sooooooo hoping this is your little wren!! You have waited long enough!!! :hugs2:

Terri - :iron::laundry::dishes::hangwashing::plane::boat::muaha::serenade::devil::devil::devil: these are all me waiting for your results.... I hope you get them this week!! but if not my house will be clean!!! 

:hi: Joy, Nessaw, and all the other oldie but goodies!!!

well my husband left yesterday for 2 weeks in Colorado (Elk hunting) and has had a horrible beginning - 4 flat tires (on the trailer they were pulling) and they had to sleep in their trucks... :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: 
poor guys I feel sorry for them... and I missed him yesterday when a frog got in the house (hello country living) and my daughter was standing on a chair screaming - I had to scoop the thing up and get it back outside - that should have been a husband duty!!! :haha:

I am making cheesecake cupcakes for my nieces wedding this week - I made almost 100 yesterday - one more round on Friday and then Ill be done... They are plain, peanut butter, toffee and turtle... I have made them 100's of times but I am nervous since this is a super special event!!! :wacko::wacko:

I hope everyone has a great week!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Those cupcakes sound Yummy Wish thank All of u for being so positive for me since it's so HARD for me to be Happy and Excited!!! :hugs:

I looked up all my # online looks like HCG 72.2 P 49.9 and E 149!! Is that E normal I haven't ever had that tested b4?? 
Also they will be doing a CBC on Wednesday to check my platelets and make sure I don't need blood thinners :)

I also went back to verify all my betas and YES this is the highest ever the other high one was when we saw a HB but it was 54 at 13dpo!! So I'm happy for now!! ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-That is so great! I'm so excited/happy for you. It's been SOoooo long. I'm just really jumping for joy.

Wish-Those cheesecake cupcakes do sound delicious!! It's a wedding so everyone is going to eat them regardless of whether they are the best they ever had or not! hee hee. I'm sure it'll be fine. Sucks about your hubs' trip on the first day. But..he has a few weeks to get there and still a week for hunting. Plenty of time. Yikes about the frog. I'd be freaking out too. I might have had to build him a home temporarily. hee hee. 

I realized that the fertility place called me, but I'm scared to check the message. I've had such a good day today that I don't really want it ruined. I also contacted the financial lady to get my overpayments back, and it might be her too. This girl has bills to pay with that money. I'll have hubs check the message in a few as I'm too nervous.

:wave: to everyone else. Miss you ladies!


----------



## garfie

Just stalking - but come out of hiding to say

:happydance::happydance: sis 

:hugs:

X


----------



## kfs1

Woooohooo Sis!!! So awesome!

Wish - those cheesecakes sound amazing! Send some over here.

Terri - did you listen to the message??? Anxiously awaiting


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes Terri plz Update!!!! :coffee:

Well ladies the over analyzer I am I looked up 
https://www.betabase.info/

Check 11dpo and 12 DPO and tell me what u see cuz I accidentally clicked on the wrong link and was like ok I'm on track :shock:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-You're on track! hee hee. Stop analyzing and start smiling/dancing.

Oh sorry. Yeah, I had my husband listen to the message. It was the nurse calling to see whether I really wanted them to send the cells to the lab or did I talk to my doctor about batching embryo and doing another cycle to get more? This is a new nurse this cycle, so she doesn't know my history, but if I'm on board with a frozen transfer, and doing genetic testing, send the cells and ask questions later! I left her a message last night saying 'Yes, I'm ready to have them tested. Please call me and let me know when I should be hearing back.' She is really interfering with my upcoming Seattle trip at the end of the month. Luckily AF isn't quite here yet, but I'm sure she's coming this week so I want to know what is happening next.


----------



## Sis4Us

I know I'm on track Terri for singleton actually I'm above level click on the twins link and tell me what u think!! ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Oh..you're right on target for twin wrens! I guess you better get another name ready! hee hee. When do you go back again? I can't wait for your ultrasound already!


----------



## Sis4Us

Not getting ahead Of myself we will see my doubling time and go from there ;)

Wren and Raven I have had twin names picked out forever so no worries there :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

I think I knew that about you already, but yes, let's take this one step at a time and see what happens next. I'm waiting, once again, for the nurse to call me and let me know when I should have results. I feel exhausted today. I thought I got a good night's sleep, but I guess my brain is probably working overtime, once again.


----------



## Blueshoney

Hi ladies! 

Sis-OMG congratulations!!!!! So excited for you! Im feeling good about this bfp! 
Terri- im so sorry you only have one egg left but ones all you need. Didn't Moni only have one egg? 
Wish-loved your pics of your trip. Your surgery sounded like it was successful. When can you start trying again? 
Joy- your cycle is quite frustrating. Do you think clomid would jump start ovulation? 

Afm-i had my surgery on the 21st. It turns out that I didn't have a fibroid inmy uterine cavity. The sonogram was misread. I have a tilted uterus. Weve known that i had a fibroid on the outside but on the sonogram it looked like it was in the cavity. I was pissed when I found out that the surgery was for nothing. But the positive i was able to start my shots this past Saturday. I'm a bit overwhelmed mixing the medication up. I triple check that i did it correctly. I should have my retrieval between 9/8-9/12


----------



## Joy143

Sis That is so AWESOME!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee: Praying this is your take home baby!

Terri- Anxiously waiting for your test results...

Wish- You know you have me wanting cupcakes or even cake now. All I have is an apple pie so I guess it will have to do. Dreaming of the toffee one you're making though...

Blues- You think you're frustrated! LOL When I initially went to the DR she wouldn't give me clomid because of my high FSH. Basically clomid will be doing the same thing my FSH is doing. Trying to make ovulation happen by kicking out a higher dose of hormones. :nope: Not happening. This is basically my first anovular cycle because I've always O'd at some point but this chart is unbelievable. Waiting on it to be over so I can move on from it but :coffee: still waiting...

Hope everyone is doing well. Glad to see you stalking Garfie! :winkwink:


----------



## Joy143

Blues- Just saw about your retrieval. Wishing you lots of little eggies to choose from! Glad there was no fibroid but boo for unnecessary surgery. At least now you know so looking forward to your BFP too!


----------



## Driving280

Sis!!! Yay!! Congratz!! I am so glad for you.

Terri, one is all you need. Waiting to hear your testing results... FXFX

Blues, GL with your retrieval!

I have been super busy unpacking our house and adjusting to life here, DS1 just started Kindergarten! He is a bit bored there because he's already a fluent reader but it is a great school district so it looks like they will do some individual things with him. Baby is slow to crawl (just turned 7 months) but is a very solid sitter and a lot of fun (laughs loudly when you play almost anything with him). I totally want a third though, I have a craving for a little girl... DH is pretty cool to the idea of trying again.


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-How are you doing today?

Driving-Glad you are getting settled, and ready to try for #3. Yeah!


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm doing OK NOT liking the new FRER they don't show lines like they should and it make me nervous but my 88&#8364; Cheapies r Dark like they should be :shrug:

Go for my beta at 9:30 Am will update this afternoon!!! :thumbup:
They will also do a CBC which I'm really wanting to know about my platelets!!! ;)


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis-good luck with your beta! 
Terri-when do you find out about the status of your embryo? 
Joy-oh im so sorry i didn't realize clomid would not work. :( 

Afm - i had my first monitoring scan after starting the injections. I have 7 follicles between 6-8mm. I was expecting more bc my afc is 19. I hope more grow. My lining looks great, however the meds have caused my fibriod to grow. WTFfffffffff!!!!! If it gets bigger than 5 or 5.5 then she wants to remove it and i won't be able to transfer an embryo nack for three months. Im sitting at my desk trying not to cry.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Blues...don't cry. I thought the fibroid was out of the way? I have a growing one, but it's not near my uterus so they are not that concerned about it. I guess they figure the regular OB can worry about it. I hope it doesn't continue growing for your sake and your cycle's sake. But...the most important thing is to get those eggs out while you are still young. :)

And you don't want a transfer if it's not going to work, so think reasonably about this, although I'd be mad that they just didn't remove the fibroid during the surgery. No sense digging all around for nothing, and then tell me later I have to go back in. I'd appeal your insurance charge if that ends up being the case.

I'm not sure of my AMH, but 7 is a good number for now. I think more will probably grow, and they can't always see them all. I think you're doing just fine. <3


----------



## Sis4Us

My beta is back HCG 122 P 59 !!!! I'm a Lil concerned it not quite doubled from 72 but its close the Dr isn't worried and I don't go back for a whole week WTH!!!! :nope:

Guess I will be stocking up on test!! 

Blues why didn't that take care of the Fybriod in the 1st place this makes no sense I hope it stays small and u can move on!! :hugs:


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis- yay at the doubling! What dpo are you at?


At the time of surgery my fibroid (which is on the outside of my uterus ) was 3mm. Since starting the injections it grew to 4mm. :( My uterus is apparently petite just like the rest of me and she is worried that it will get bigger than my uterus. My sister had a large fibroid in the same spot with no issues during her pregnancy.


----------



## Sis4Us

14 DPO today Blues


----------



## Joy143

Sis- I'm so glad things are progressing. Gotta love the cheapie tests. LOL Pee til your heart's content. 

Blues- Nothing to be sorry about. I wish I could do clomid or something but all I can do is timed intercourse. Not working out well so far though. I'm praying that fibroid stops growing so they don't hold things up for you. Especially if your sister had a large one but it didn't impact her pregnancy. Hopefully you guys will be alike in that manner. Keeping hope alive!

Terri- What is the deal lady? When are they going to have results back? Don't they know there are a lot of folks waiting on this so they need to get going?! LOL Just kidding but seriously, I'm anxious to know. 

Driving- I'm saying go for 3! It's a good number and why not go for a girl to round out the family. Aww kindergarten. That's so adorable. Awesome job mom having him reading already! It's good the school is going to do separate things to keep him from being bored. Don't let them hold him back. Wouldn't worry about the little ones lack of crawling. They get around to it when they feel like it. It's not always in the "time frame" of things they like to impose on children. Hope you are getting all settled in and comfortable. 

AFM-Day 45 and not a change in sight. No O and no AF. Guess I'll just sit over here and sip some more tea. ha ha ha 

Hope you are all doing well. It's almost Friday!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I told the Dr how worried I was and how I would like another beta so I go in the Am!!!! FXFX


----------



## terripeachy

Joy-the nurse called and said results will be in in two weeks. I don't believe her, but I'll wait. There is no huge rush. I imagine I'll be on bcp during my trip to Seattle so that's fine. I'd rather be on bcp than taking shots, I guess. I'm just eager to find out but I'm being patient. Sorry your cycle is still acting so funky. C'mon AF or something!

Sis-yeah for another beta. Can't wait to hear the results. I'll be working tomorrow so I have something to look forward to while I'm at my desk!


----------



## Joy143

Sis-Hoping the next beta sets your mind at ease a bit. 

Terri- I'm glad you have patience. Hope you have a good time in Seattle. It will be better to not have shots going on during that time.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Eek! I thought I posted my message last night so I will have to copy and paste it in a sec....


----------



## Katie Potatie

Holy hot dog! I don't check in for a few days and look at all of this excitement! &#128512;

Sis--Wahoozie!!!!! When I saw your tests, those looked like nice lines for further on down the road I had no idea you were so early DPO when you took them!! Happy to hear that your doctor is going to get you in for another beta to help ease your fears. Does your insurance cover all of the betas, even if they don't fall within the doctors guidelines for when you should have them done? Like, if you get an extra one at your request, will you have to pay out-of-pocket for it or does your insurance cover it at no cost? BTW, I'm so GLAD you didn't go to NYC!!

Terri--Sending so MANY positive vibes for your perfect little embie!! I know that you're disappointed that there weren't more to test, but you have the best possible grade embie you can have. Out of all that drinking and carrying on that your DH did, you guys still created a very healthy little embie and the testing will tell u the rest. I mean if u think about it, in the traditional means of TTC, you typically get one egg that you know nothing about. Then you hope that the sperm will make it all the way to where she is hanging out. The timing of that happening has to be just right because you have such a short window before she says, "Hasta la vista!" You are in a spot now where you at least know that sperm met egg and that embie is going strong. Who knows how long just THAT part would've taken in the normal cycle (even without the sperm issues). And yes, I believe that Moni may have had only one to transfer and it was a grade C or something along those lines so she was not very hopeful. Just keep chanting in your head, it only takes one, it only takes one!!!

Blues-- How completely frustrating that the procedure was a bit of a waste and that now there maybe concerns that the fibroid is growing it will have to be removed. But read again what Terri wrote because that was perfectly put. And you know that the delay, if there is going to be one to remove the fibroid, is in the best interest of your process here, but nonetheless I'm sure it is very disappointing. Please keep us updated with your journey, it's so nice to hear from you and we all want to be pulling for you each step of the way!

Wish--I'm sure your baking skills are on point and they will turn out delicious!!! That is such a wonderful thing to do for their wedding. If you wouldn't mind sharing the recipe, I could use it for another event I have coming up. You obviously love that recipe so it must be good! 

Driving--What?? Your little one is already a fluent reader in kindergarten?! That is absolutely amazing. And you think the baby is slow to crawl and he just turned 7 months?? Ummm, I think you guys make very advanced children !! And yes, you've got nothing to lose and you are both on board with the idea so go for number 3! 

Joy, sorry about your wacky cycle and unfortunately I don't understand too much about temping/charting, but you obviously do so you would know if it's being wacky or not! Did you ever end up getting the OPK's that sis was talking about from target, I believe? 

AFM--I'm in my insane month of September This is the craziest month with birthdays and anniversaries. Just with my oldest stepson's family alone, it is his birthday, his wife's birthday, their baby's birthday, and their anniversary, all within the span of a week! And that's just part of the crazy. It's also my daughter, husband and mother-in-law's birthday as well. Clearly, our family likes to get "busy" in December! So, I'm a total fruitcake this month. 

We are heading off to Michigan for a week and I will be very happy to get out of the Tennessee heat and humidity and enjoy the beautiful weather up in Michigan. It's one of my favorite months to go and visit there because the bugs are all gone for the most part, and the weather is nice and in the 70s and 80s during the day. Anyway, that's all from me. Hope everyone has a wonderful Labor Day weekend here in the states!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh and I forgot to mention I had to go off the Zoloft, because even though it was wonderful for making me chillllll out, it was also making my hair fall out and I gained a bunch of weight that I just cannot seem to get off now! Thanks ZOLOFT!!!!'

But now I've been taking St. John's Wort, and that actually seems to be doing the trick. Just throwing that out there for any postpartum mommies/future postpartum mommies.


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-It's always so nice to hear from you. I hope you have a great time in MI. Are you a Youper (I can't remember)? hee hee. I love the UP. The highest point in the state is up there, and one of my boyfriends and I rode our motorcycles there in 2007. We had to ride on this logging road, and it was so muddy and crazy, but what a fun adventure. I don't know why the people on the LP complain about how desolate it is up there. Some parts, yeah, but it's beautiful and well worth a trip north! Yikes about the Zoloft, but yay for St. John's wort. That reminds me that another bf of mine used to always say to me, 'did you take your st. john's wort?' :bike: HA!!HA!! I had to drop him too.

AFM-Ramble alert. AF is on her way for real today. I called my nurse to ask her if I should start taking pills today. She's really trying me because I don't want to wait any longer than I have to. So...if I don't get on pills now, I'll have to wait until next cycle to start pills, which would be the end of September beginning of October. That's too far away because then I'd have to take them for two weeks at a minimum. So, I hope she can tell me to come in for bloodwork/ultrasound or whatever NOW and then start pills, and then when the results come back, I can either get started on my transfer protocol or stop pills forever. I liked my last nurse because she had been through this process, and she knew/knows how anxious people are about everything. My nurse now is nice, but just like a regular nurse. I'll call you when I can, and if I'm off, you'll just have to wait until I get back before you get a phone call. I bet they don't do the FET authorization until they get the results and I may have to wait. I will be so irritated if that's the case. blah blah fml..blah blah :wacko: :brat:

Hope everyone has a fantastic holiday weekend! I'm ready for it.


----------



## terripeachy

Well Sis, I'm at home now and patiently waiting!

My nurse called and said I can start bcp on Monday and she'll get some dates for me. Yay!


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri- yay that you can start your bcp! I really hope that you get your results back soon. Two weeks seems really long to me to get results. 
Katie - i hope you have fun on your trip. I'm so sorry about the weight gain on the zoloft but so happy that st. John's is working! 
Sis- i hope that your betas are amazing! 

Afm- i had my 2nd monitoring appt today. I gained an extra follicle so yay! I have a bunch of little ones that they are hoping mature by Monday. The good news is the fibroid didn't grow any more. I hope that it stays that way!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I went to eat lunch w DH and wouldn't u know I get a text to check my Patient Portal well it took me forver on my phone and apparently it hadn't loaded yet cuz I just saw my HCG of 126 the same that I thought it was Wednesday!!

I had no other messages so I call the nurse freakibg out she keeps telling me it going up not to worry WTF 4 is not going up she said wait it was 126 Wednesday and it's 216 today!!
Ummm what???

So yea I had a Heart attack at GRINGOS for no reason it's still a tiny bit shy of double but it's still way below the 72 hr mark :)

Running to go shopping to forget about all this and Calm my nerves ;)


----------



## terripeachy

I'm happy it's still going up!! I can't believe they put that information on the portal, but whatever!! So what's the next step??

Blues-woohoo for another follicle and double woohoo for the fibroid not growing! I'm so excited for you.


----------



## Sis4Us

I go in next Friday for Another beta and a Scan!! I'm just really afraid my numbers seem to be slowing by 18 every day which bothers the heck outta me :nope:

Guess I just gotta HOH!!!


----------



## terripeachy

It'll be ok, Sis. You are pregnant now so just remember that and definitely HOH. We are!! :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

I'm HOH for you, Sis!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis.... If you haven't already come across this calculator, see below 

https://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator


Yay TERRI for getting the okay to start BCP!! Glad that ended up workin out how you had hoped. And yes, I'm a homegrown Yooper. It really is a beautiful place, isn't it? That is cool that you rode up there not many people have visited the UP before. Now that I think of it, you may have mentioned that before but my memory is such crap that it was like a whole new story! 

Blues--Hooray for more little follies and the fibroid staying at bay. That's wonderful!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Katie it doesn't have 12dpo but I am in average range so FX FX!!!


----------



## Joy143

Sis- I know you have been through so much but try to just enjoy the new beginning you have going on. Whether the numbers double or not, believe that your body will aid you in holding on to this little seed. I'm HOH and praying for you.

Terri- So glad you got the good news to start your bcp. Now just waiting for some good news about your little embie. Keeping FX while we wait. 

Katie-Yes the opks are from target but it would be nice to finally get to use them. This is the cycle from hell apparently. Hope you have a fantastic time in Michigan with your family. My that's a lot of celebration for one month. My DD is the only birthday for this month. She's fine with having it all to herself LOL 

Blues- I'm so glad your follies are making progress while the fibroid is not. Keeping hope alive for lots of little eggies to develop.

AFM- The saga continues...Day 48 and no end in sight. Going to sip some tea with Kermit the frog. LOL


----------



## Sis4Us

Joy I would take a OPK in the am and see if there is any line at all just to see if u might still be trying to O or something that's a long A$$ cycle


----------



## Joy143

It is a long a$$ cycle! I was going to wait until next cycle to use them because this is just excessive.


----------



## Sis4Us

No I know but maybe just use one in the Am just to see if there is any kinda line I'm not saying to keep using them ... just to do one to check then wait if nothing is there then at least u kinda know what's going on!! HTH


----------



## Blueshoney

OK so I had my monitoring appointment today. I had hoped I was done and my retrieval would be on Wednesday. No go. :( but on the positive I'm up to 11 follicles. They want to mature those extra ones a little more, so I have another monitoring appointment on Wednesday, with my egg retrieval most likely on Friday. Terri - did you take that day off? How did you feel afterwards?


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah Blues!! I'm glad you're having retrieval soon. Yes, I took the day off. You're going to go under anesthesia, so you'll be groggy and a little sore after the procedure so it's best to get lunch and just take it easy. They always give me Vicodin but I have never used it. I'm more hungry than anything! You should be ok by the evening and definitely by the next day. Luckily you'll have the weekend to chill out if need be. I'm so excited!! Great report today.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay 4 ER Blues grow follies grow!! :yipee:

AFM test pics in my journal if interested don't want to post them here and upset anyone!! :)


----------



## Wish4another1

Congrats sis!!! Your tests look awesome!!!  &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

FX blues!!! Exciting times for sure!!


----------



## terripeachy

Love that estimator test, Sis! You're not upsetting me, so post away is how I feel. :happydance: Now we just have to wait for Fridays numbers. Too much waiting in this process! hee hee.

Blues-How are you doing? Are you getting super bloated? The first time I took all those shots, I felt really bloated. Maybe the times after that my belly was already fat, so there wasn't as much bloating. You'll also feel bloated after retrieval because there is some kind of fluid that's released from each follicle, and it makes you feel a little bit gross, so wear something loose to your retrieval. :)

AFM-Day two of BCP. :coffee:


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm starting to get really nervous Already and I have 2 days to go!!! :headspin:


----------



## Sis4Us

One more day and I'm a Wreck having all kinda BAD thoughts wish I never Had all the issues I've had B4 so I could Relax and Enjoy for a change!!! :nope:


----------



## terripeachy

I was just thinking 'It's almost Friday!!' I can't wait until tomorrow. I hope you can find something fun to do today Sis to keep your mind off things.

Blues-Is your retrieval today? How are you feeling? Fill us in when you're done. :hugs:

AFM-:coffee: But at least football starts tonight. I'm super excited.


----------



## terripeachy

:juggle: :juggle: :coffee:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Love the tests Sis! That has to give you comfort! Tomorrow is the day and I think things will be just fine. But it stinks because once you've gone through a miscarriage, and you've gone through your share, there is just no way to ever go into these things completely positive and expecting the best. It just sucks in that respect. But I think you are going to have a great visit tomorrow! &#128077;

Wtg for your update Blues!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis-I have everything crossed. Please post your tests here. Seeing positive tests gives me hope! 
Terri-any word yet from the pgd? 
Joy- how are you doing? I recently read an article that mini-ivf had a higher success rate fir women over 40 who have high fsh. Meds costs $300 and cycle costs range from $3500-$5000. 

Afm- My egg retrieval is tomorrow at 9:45. Follicles look good and my lining is at 9mm. Best of all it appears that the fibroid shrunk a little! 
I'm super bloated and can't really bend forward. I've also had a bad headache since yesterday morning. But trying to stay hopeful. I hope that I get at least 3 good embryos.


----------



## terripeachy

My days are all screwed up because of the holiday. I thought today was Friday. Oops!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Ha! I did too.


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck with your retrieval, Blues!

And good luck with the scan, Sis!


----------



## Joy143

Sis-It's going to be great today. I just know it! FX FX FX

Blues- Thanks for the info. I hadn't heard of that but it would take some convincing for my DH. I'm doing ok but just busy with a few projects I have going on and plus I'm still pissed about this cycle. I've been trying to keep my Negative Nelly self off here. I don't want to infect anyone with bad vibes. I'm really glad you have your retrieval coming up. FX you get more than 3! Very excited for you and that lining is great! Things are "lining" up nicely for you. LOL Get it?! I know...stupid joke.

Terri- Are you ready for some football!!! Love this time of the year. Wings and football make everything better. LOL 

AFM-Day 53 and still :coffee:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well ladies I slept like A$$ as I thought I would :nope: I know everyone keeps telling me things will be great but they don't know what I've been thru its hard than I thought To stay Positive!!! :(
I know everyone is just trying to help and calm me down but it's outta my hands and everyone's elses at this point FXFXFX :baby:

One hr and 45 mins until scan :coffee:


----------



## Joy143

I'm anxiously waiting with you. I know you have been through what seems like more than your fair share but I'm HOH that things are going to be different this time. FX FX FX and giant :hug:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-:hugs: It's a tough road to be on at this point, so you just remain calm and we'll all think positive thoughts for you.

Joy-you're never a negative nelly. I hear you though. I'd be DYING if I had a 53 day cycle and no sign of o or AF. Wtheck? hee hee. I thought waiting 30 days for AF after my procedure was bad, but I definitely could not do 53, and there's nothing you can do to force it on. Have you thought about going to the doctor? Maybe something is going on to prevent AF? I'm just throwing it out there. :shrug:

Blues-can't wait for your report this afternoon and hope your procedure was easy and pain free.

AFM-I woke up feeling dizzy and lightheaded. I thought I just needed some food, but that doesn't seem to be helping. I hope I'm not getting sick. It feels like I am about to throw up, and I haven't had that feeling EVER. It's good thing I'm not in my TWW or I would really be suspicious. Maybe I ate something bad at the restaurant last night. I just want to feel better because the Os game is tonight and I'm getting my hoodie. hee hee.


----------



## VJean

Oh no Terri, I hope you aren't coming down with anything! That's the worst when you already have plans! Have fun at the game! I was thinking about you last night while watching my Pats play! 

Blues and Sis, FX'd for you today!

Joy, What the heck? I've seen some crazy cycles on here, but it think yours takes the prize! So sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I'm back from The Dr I have a Jelly bean that measures 5+2 so spot on!! :)

I will have a scan every week so I go back next Friday ! FX we hear a HB or at least see baby parts forming!! ;)

Terri hope u feel better!!

Blues hole ER goes well! 

Joy hope AF gets off her A$$!! ;)


----------



## terripeachy

:dance: :happydance: :wohoo: WE TOLD YOU!!!! Congratulations!! You surpassed the second hurdle. Yay!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Still lots of Hurdles to go just hope they go by fast :haha:


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis-congratulations on the great scan
Terri-i hope you are not getting sick! 
Joy-i hope that your husband will agree to do st least on mini cycle 

Afm - im so upset. Only 3 of the eggs were mature. Im not feeling hopeful at all. It hurt way more than expected


----------



## Sis4Us

Blues so sorry u didn't get more Eggs but at least u have 3!!! :)

Well I got my Labs back my HCG is 5618 I don't think I've ever seen it that high of course they usually stop testing after the 3rd one!! :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-how many eggs did they get total? Usually only about half are mature and then x amount fertilize, so don't be upset. You only need one so just relax while you wait for your reports. It's going to be just fine. Step away from the ledge. Did they put you under for your procedure? It shouldn't hurt that badly; well it hasn't for mine but everyone has a different pain threshold. Also, take Tylenol or call them and tell them you're in pain and you need a Vicodin or something stronger. You did great. We love ya!


----------



## Blueshoney

They got 3 mature eggs. I was put under. I had to pee shortly after waking bc if all the fluids, but due to the meds I couldn't. They gave me more fluids to try to get me to pee. My bladder was getting too full which was causing my uterus to spasm. I didn't pee until 3 hours later. OMG the relief. Though everytime my bladder fills up the pain comes back. It keeps causing spasms. Though as long as I don't to pee Im pain free.


----------



## Driving280

Sis, that's great! So glad for you!! 

Terri, FX, I keep checking this to see your results! 

Blues, all you need is one...


----------



## nessaw

Great news sis-one day at a time.xx
Blues everything crossed for your 3 eggs.x
Hi to all.x


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry you didn't get more, Blues, but I hope at least one of those three is the perfect one!

Sis- very excited for you!


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-oh ok. I guess they do things differently at your place. We only have a full bladder for transfer and pee prior to retrieval because they start giving fluids when you check in and get prepped. Hopefully today you can pee a little easier. 

I got the bill for my PGD testing on Thursday night and then yesterday evening the nurse sent me a schedule and said 'have a great weekend!' But, no one called saying everything was ok so I'm freaking out a little. The schedule works great with my vacation because I would only have to take one shot while away. I'm starting to get a little excited but I'm also nervous to get too excited. Everyone keep your fx!!


----------



## Sis4Us

FX FX FX FX Terri!!!


----------



## nessaw

Fx terri.x


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri-if you got your schedule then did the clinic receive the results? 

Afm-2 of the three eggs have fertilized. My transfer will be Monday morning if all goes well. Keeping my fingers crossed for the both of us Terri!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Terri--Yeah so does this mean since u have the schedule it could indicate everything is okay with testing?

Blues--Will u transfer 2 in Monday then if they stay on track? Fx!

Sis--Still just so thrilled for you. &#128512;


----------



## terripeachy

After thinking about this, I have to assume the results were ok. Why would she schedule me on the day AFTER I get my bill if they received disappointing results. I thought she was going to send me a few schedules last week prior to my start of bcp but she never did. I'm going to call her on Monday just to make sure but I wish she had called with the exciting news. My girlfriend said that I should email her now and hopefully she checks her work email over the weekend. BUT, I'm being relaxed so I can wait until Monday. 

Blues-great news again! When you do your transfer make sure your bladder is a little full. Not crazy full, just a little full so they can see everything clearly. Are you taking progesterone now? I can't wait until Monday!


----------



## Fezzle

Fx, terri- I think that's a good sign the results were good!

Fx for you too, Blues!


----------



## Sis4Us

FX Terri and Blues!!!! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Forgot to add a pic of my Jelly Bean!!

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_Snapchat--3854814760062171847_zpsmnx81l3g.jpg


----------



## Fezzle

Already cute, Sis!


----------



## Joy143

Sis-I knew it was gonna be ok! Yay! you can officially be happy and excited.

Terri-So glad you got a schedule to look forward to. Let us know what they say today but I'm sure everything is all good just like everyone has said. Now you can really enjoy your getaway. Only 1 shot...piece of cake!

Blues- You only need one but so far you have 2 so I'm praying things will be great. Hoping that pain resolves itself soon. 

VJean- I don't even want the prize for longest cycle. Can I return it and just get AF for a do-over?! LOL Hope you are doing well.

Nessaw- How are you doing these days? 

AFM- Same ol same. Day 56-Thank goodness for Sunday night football and wings. (Made honey barbecue and garlic parmesan) It's all I can look forward to these days. DD got her own car 2 weeks ago and then got hit by a car yesterday morning. UGH! Now I'll be car less for the week so she can get to work while her car is getting fixed. Things just keep rolling along....Hope you all are having a better time than I've been having lately.


----------



## Sis4Us

joy I know the feeling remember my string of Bad luck then I got my BFP so maybe it's a good BAD Sign!!! ;)

AFM I'm soooooo tired can't stay awake during the day then I'm up all nite :nope:

Also I'm still not relaxed or excited maybe a lil bit but I still have a long ways to go next scan in 4Days!!! 
:)

Terri and Blues FXFX!!


----------



## Joy143

ha ha ha I wish Sis! Baby fatigue already...good sign! A long way to go is true but it's looking really good so far. :hug:


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-I hope everything goes well for you today!! You're going to be PUPO any minute now. Woohoo!!

Joy-Sorry you still have no sign of AF and are still drinking tea? But as a consolation, those wings sound awesome!! Hope you enjoyed your football weekend. Are you a Broncos fan? Grr..hee hee. 

Sis-It's understandable and ok to still be worried. I'm so pleased that your place is letting you get a scan every Friday. Is this the same place that Mischief was going, or someplace else. I thought her place was too expensive, but I can't remember the details exactly.

I just called the place that did my PGS testing, and they don't have a record of my $750 deposit, so now I have a call in to Shady Grove to see what they did with my $, and why they didn't send it on. Grr...I hate when people hold my money hostage. Pay the bills or send it back to me. I'm too scared to call my nurse since the testing place said I could disregard the bill since I'm not doing embryo batching. Why did they even send the bill? Maybe they haven't tested my embryo yet. Now I'm freaking out.


----------



## Sis4Us

OMG Terri I would be freaking out too... Please update when u find out WTF these people r Doing!!!:nope:

No I picked a place right up the street they r super expensive so we only did TI sex:) but my insurance covered all the monitoring unlike the Place mischief suggested they wouldn't even do my monitoring that my insurance clearly covered :nope:

Anywho I'm glad he's keeping a close eye on me he knows what I've been through and he wants to monitor me until I get sent off to the High Risk OB


----------



## terripeachy

OK...one mystery is solved. The line item for my $750 was for SG to take a biopsy of my embryo. Then, they send it to the testing place, and the testing place sends me a bill for testing. It is crazy that it cost $750 for something "simple" like taking a few cells out of the embryo. BUT, if my results are good, I know that they did a good job and $750 is the least I can pay for them not to ruin my embryo by taking too big of a grouping of cells, or to ruin the outer shell, etc...no more complaints. I'm still too scared to call my nurse. I will call her when I leave work because she's off tomorrow, and if I don't know by tomorrow, I won't be able to last until Wednesday. :dohh:

Sis-Well, I'm glad your monitoring and such is covered by insurance, unlike Mischief's place. Greedy monsters. And what do you know, TI worked. I'm glad you decided to give that place a try. Mischief, are you still reading? Try Sis' place down the street! hee hee.


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri-i would be scared to call the nurse too but I believe everything is great bc you started injections 
Sis-that's so great that your dr is scanning you every week
Joy-I hope your daughter is ok!

Afm- They transferred both embryos this morning. It was completely painless. I'm trying to be hopeful bc the embryologist was very happy with them.


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-great news!!! Now we wait. I hope you aren't in any pain still due to transfer. Are you going to test early? Don't forget the trigger shot may still be in your system unless you test it out. Yeah!!

I called and left a message. :growlmad:


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri-oh i will be testing the trigger out for sure!


----------



## Driving280

Blues, FX! Sounds like everything went as well as it could!

Terri, weirdness with bills! I don't understand what is taking them so long to get you the results...

Sis, glad you are getting those scans! They are kind of scary though for the first 10-12 weeks... and do relieving when good.

All's well here... Loving my California life. We needed to buy a second car (no public transit commuting here like on the East Coast) and hubby persuaded me to get the fun car. Yes, I was going to get the really practical one and he was like, girl, live a little, get the car you love. I am still like, could have put more money in the college funds... Anyway, the car is super fun. 

Yeah, my five-year old is bored in K because he is reading pretty fluently (I thought that was pretty common but apparently not, what do I know). There is no space in first grade so acceleration is not an option for now. I guess we'll just wait and see. 

I'm still not sure whether we will try for the third. I figure it is probably likely I can still get pregnant (we got pregnant 3 times when I was 40 in the space of a year) but I am also sure that I'll have a few miscarriages (I had at least one before each baby), especially given my age. I am just not sure I want to go through that again, possibly for just a heartbreak. I have two amazing little boys. Anyway, I am still breastfeeding so no AF! Have time to think.


----------



## terripeachy

The nurse called, and she said she hadn't heard anything yet. She was sending me the schedule to save my spot. The agony!!


----------



## Joy143

Blues-Thank you my DD is fine. No one was hurt but the damage is 1500 just for the mechanic not including the body work. UGH! Their insurance better pay because it was not her fault and the guy is trying to say it was. Guess the fight is on. Any woo...Keeping my FX your little embies stick! Woo hoo it's getting so exciting on this little board!

Sis- I'm glad you are getting the monitoring so often to help put your mind at ease. Even more awesome that insurance will cover it!

Terri- Your place is killing me!!! Come on Shady Grove WTF I stopped drinking the tea and all supplements to try and give my body a chance to adjust or whatever but I'm thinking maybe I need to start back with the teas again. Something has got to give because this is absolutely nuts. I have to call today and get an appointment with a new doctor (change in insurance) but I don't think she will assess any issues on the first visit, it's strictly a health assessment and any issues need to be scheduled for another appointment. Insurance sucks.

Driving-I'm with your DH. I'm glad you got a fun car that you love too. We sacrifice a lot for our children but you deserve nice things too LOL


----------



## nessaw

Blues everything crossed.x


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri-I can't believe you have to wait even more to find out the results! 
Sis-I hope your little bean 
Joy - Its weird to be hoping your AF arrives soon. 

AFM- Testing the trigger out, it is still in my system. This will be the longest two weeks of my life.


----------



## Joy143

Tell me about it Blues. Never wished for it before but I just want to have a fresh start already. We'll be waiting with you for the next 2 weeks. Hoping it flies by fast and you get a BFP after the trigger wears off. FX FX FX


----------



## Sis4Us

Trigger will take 9-10DPT at least everyone is different Blues FX FX!!!

So due to my PG Brain I poured a bunch of P down the Potty :dohh: so if anyone has any 200mg Prometrium they don't need and want to ship to me plz let me know!!! Willing to pay just don't want to pay $200 outta pocket! :(


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, Blues! Does that mean you're PUPO now?


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I'll check my stash and see what I have. You're more than welcome to have it. And how do you pour P down the toilet? HA!!HA!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I was half asleep I keep them in my basket behind the potty since I have to insert them they r slippery lil Capsules and I couldn't get ahold of them making myself drop Almost the whole bottle in the potty :nope:

Not my best Preformance :juggle:


----------



## terripeachy

Pity party for one ahead:

Well, I just got another invoice from the testing center and it said 'results won't ship until payment is made.' So, of course, I paid the bill and then asked when and how I'll get my results. He said 'your embryo was received on the 9th and processing takes 5 days so you should have your results tomorrow or the next day. We'll call your doctor.' SERIOUSLY??!! The 9th!!??? My nurse called me on 8/31 asking me if I wanted to do another batch or have them sent. I called her back on the 1st saying send them and they don't arrive until the 9th?! Unbelievable. I've been worried all this time and testing only takes 5 days?! They are really killing me slowly!! Chinese water torture is nothing compared to TTC with infertility. Gah!!


----------



## Joy143

Oh for the love of all that is holy and good Terri! That's just a ridiculous roller coaster of a ride. At least you'll get some news soon.


----------



## terripeachy

Let's have a contest Joy. You will probably get AF before I get results! And we're off! hee hee.


----------



## Blueshoney

Fezzle - yes I'm PUPO. They even gave me an ultrasound pic of them. They are like bright dots inside my uterus!

Terri- OMG i can't believe that you have to wait even longer!!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Woohoo Blues!! Now keep everything warm so those little embies can snuggle in nicely! And let us know everything!

The waiting sucks, but now that I know the results will be here today or tomorrow I feel much better about things. I'll know my fate by Friday night. :wacko:


----------



## Joy143

Ha ha thanks Terri! I was feeling hopeful yesterday because I had a nagging headache which usually happens right before AF but of course, you had to put a race to the finish. LOL No sign of her yet smh!


----------



## terripeachy

My doc just called me at work! He said 'You had three chromosomes that were at 1.' i said 'what does that mean?' He said 'You can't get pregnant with that embryo.' I said 'Ok, thanks for calling.' That's it for me girls. :cry:


----------



## Joy143

Oh Terri! I'm so sorry for your news. I was so hoping this would be your miracle. :hug: Can you cut out of work early and take some time to deal with the news? Wishing I could be there for you in person.


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri so sorry for Ur News maybe it's time to look for a DE :hugs: I agree w Joy see if u can skip out early and do something fr U!!! :hugs:

AFM getting ready for my scan :nope: Even more nervous Now after Terri's news was hoping we would both have a Great News day!!! 
Didn't go to bed until 3am cuz I was finishing my BIGS GFs Mum

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_20150918_024521_zpsggylzfga.jpg

My test aren't getting any darker which makes me worry but DH says they r as dark as they can get :shrug:


----------



## Wish4another1

Terri I am so sorry....my heart breaks for you....I agree get out of work early today

Good luck at your scan today sis I know it will be fine


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I forgot to say good luck today! I'm sure all will be just fine. If you had a solid pink you'd be freaking, so calm down. hee hee.

I'm leaving after lunch today. I'm ok. I was prepared for bad news, but I can't believe that doctor would call someone at work to give them bad news like that. that is what has me the most upset.


----------



## Blueshoney

OhTerri I'm so sorry. *hugs*


----------



## nessaw

Terri I'm so sorry. What an ass for telling you like that. Go home. Big hugs.x


----------



## garfie

Terri - just read your news so so sorry Hun :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I have a Update on the scan jelly Bean is measuring 6+1 HB 125bpm!!! I Asked if I could hear the HB he said we can try well I'm glad I alsed it was clear as day and I cried Happy tears!! :( :) 

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_20150918_133412_zpsge1mqyed.jpg

He doesn't see any need for a high risk Dr he already wants me to go to a OBGYN :saywhat:

Next scan Friday!!! FXFX

Oh and FYI the HB was were I heard the clicking on the monitor he told me NOT to use it cuz it can be wrong do u think I'm goons listen :nope:


----------



## Joy143

That's great news Sis! Hoping you can start to relax and enjoy a little bit now. And that mum is WOW! Huge one you made but beautiful. Love all the detail you put into it.


----------



## Driving280

Terri, so sorry. I am so very sorry... I am so annoyed at the doctor, though. Trisomy 1 is a chromosomal error for which there are like 2 recorded pregnancies in the entire literature (all ended in early miscarriage). Not surprising, as chromosome 1 is the longest and when that gets multiplied, it just does not work. Would not have helped you, but at least he would not have given you gibberish. At our age, chromosomal errors is what we get so often :( I don't know what to say, but you still have options. You can probably keep on trying still, if insurance is there, as you have had good responses and this could be an off month. Or you can do DE - a good friend did that and had 3 children in her 40s. 

Sis, overjoyed for you!!! A heartbeat is so great to hear!! By the way, what if it is another little boy, are you going to try again ;)


----------



## nessaw

Great news sis.x


----------



## Fezzle

Great news about the heartbeat, Sis!


----------



## Sis4Us

No if it's another Lil boy I will wait for my Granddaughters or Adpot my Lil Asain girl I have wanted Forever!! :)

I'm trying to convince DH the purple to stay even if it's a boy that's the big issue right now changing my room I love so much!! :haha:

I have a strong feeling its a Girl but I've been wrong many times b4 so we shall see Healthy is what I want Girl is bonus!!
I think when I get the blood test I will have DH read it first and then tell me just incase I don't want to be dissappointed I should be happy no matter what!! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Garfie I saw Ur chart so so Sorry for Ur Loss!!! :hugs:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sorry ladies just coming back into the thread to such polar opposites of sad and happy news. &#128512;&#128549;

Sis--If this isn't your take home baby I'll eat my shoe. Look at that growth from last week! And you got a nice strong heartbeat. I know you are hoping for your little Wren, but if it's another tiny bundle of blue, he's been fighting to get here, so I'm thrilled for you either way! Are you getting that Harmony test so you'll know baby's gender at 12 weeks?

TERRI--I'm so damn sorry to hear your news. Beyond sorry...we probably all don't even have the right words to express our disappointment and sadness surrounding this latest news. Have an enjoyable beverage or 2. Or 4. Drinking doesn't solve the root of emotions you are dealing with, but it can give you an artificial moments peace. I realize you may need some time to step back from here a bit and regroup. I know you said this is the end for you in TTC, but is there any inkling there to try a different route? Maybe that's not something you can even entertain right now. Just know I'm thinking of you. &#128156;


----------



## VJean

Garfie, Terri, I know it probably gets old hearing it, and doesn't help much, but I am truly sorry for the heartbreak that you both are experiencing. It just isn't fair and I hate how cruel this journey is. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Katie yes I will be getting the blood test hopefully my FS doesn't boot me B4 I can get it done!! :thumbup:


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies

Now I'm scared - have you seen my chart - what if it picked up something else not a pregnancy! 

I could kick myself not going to the Dr to have it confirmed but I was scared and thought I would give it a week before starting to believe it :cry:

But now I don't know what to think:wacko:

Love to everyone and I would love to hear any ones ideas.

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Can you see this?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## garfie

I don't know what to think:cry: there was lines on all tests but they got fainter and fainter :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Wish4another1

Garfie - huge :hugs2: I have no advice - I do see the lines on both the tests you put here... :shrug: You have been through so much - I do wish a sticky bean for you!! 

Terri - Hope you are doing ok... I read your journal and your plans sound wonderful! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: food always makes me feel better (and traveling!!) always thinking of you and wishing you the very best :flower:

Sis - I believe this is your sticky bean- I am sooooo happy for you and I am HOPING its your little sweet pink bundle!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hi: to all you other ladies!!! O:)

AFM: I have recovered from my surgery and had my first AF and all is well... I am cheering some, my heartbreaks for some but I appreciate all of you for sure!! My TTC days seem to be over as my husband and I are now separated. he said he wanted a divorce the day I had my follow up for the LAP! I will spare you all the details. I wish I could spare myself!:haha:
Truly I am blessed - I have a place to live and my two girls (and a momma that is taking care of me right now!) :thumbup: I wish I had these animated smileys in real life... :rofl: 

I forgot to say one thing - I am planning on going to Haiti next year to love on some babies there at an orphanage in the mountains by Port a Prince... there's always someone that needs love and kindness right? 

Have a great day girls!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I see the lines Garfie wish I knew as Ur chart is hard to Figure out BIG :hugs:

Don't beat yourself up about it if it faded that fast a Dr visit wouldn't have helped!! :hug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish WTF I never thought I would hear that from U!!! Always thought u and DH were a Perfect Match!!! BIG :hugs: to U too!!!


----------



## Blueshoney

Garfie- I'm so sorry. Can you go in for a beta test?
Wish-WTF??????? This seems to be out of the blue! Why would he buy a gorgeous home with you and then want a divorce? I'm so sorry that you have to go through this. I love though that you will go to Haiti.


----------



## Fezzle

Garfie- sorry about your confusing lines! :hugs:

Wish- Woah- that's surprising news! I love the Haiti plan though!


----------



## Blueshoney

So I'm 14 days past my trigger shot. I tested my trigger out. I had a faint positive yesterday but I didn't trust it yet. I tested this morning and it's a clear positive!!! I'm cautiously excited. I go for my beta on Monday.


----------



## Fezzle

Great news, Blues! Fx for you!


----------



## Wish4another1

Blues!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee:
:yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy:

I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## nessaw

Blues-great news.
Wish and garfie-hugs.xx
Hi all.x


----------



## Sis4Us

Whoop whoop Congrats Blues!!!


----------



## Joy143

Way to go Blues!! So happy for you!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Blues that's WONDERFUL news!!!!! Line porn when you can!!

Wish--I am so shocked to hear your news and very very sorry you are going through this right now. But good riddance to him if he can't see and appreciate the gem you are or take his marriage vows seriously. You just take care of yourself and focus on you and your girls. I'm glad your Mom is there to provide you comfort and grounding during this crappy time. Many hugs to you!!!!

TERRI--Thinking of you and hoping you are okay.


----------



## Blueshoney

Ok here's is today's test. It came up positive within a minute.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150923_143551.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Fezzle

Looks good!


----------



## terripeachy

I skip a day and all this news happens without me?!

Blues-Congrats on the faint/clear line!! I knew this was the answer for you. So glad you finally got here! :happydance:

Wish-I'm so sorry. I'll email you when I get home. Love love.. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

I see it FX for good Beta Monday!!!

Terri I got the package yesterday thank Again lady u r the best!!! :)

Seems I'm getting evening or afternoon Nausea was really worried about my scan in the Am but nothing like throwing up after running to the bank to give u reassurance :thumbup:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh yes Blues, that's a positive for sure! So excited for you!! Now, what day DPO are you?

Sis-- I really don't think you have a whole lot to worry about, but the nausea is a great reassurance, even if an annoying one. I'm sure you don't mind though! Looking forward to your ultrasound picture from tomorrow. 

TERRI--Great to see you pop back in!!

Wish--Still thinking of you. &#128156;

Fezzle-- I don't know if I had mentioned previously, and I'm sorry if I hadn't, but I absolutely love the ultrasound picture of your "team yellow bambino" on your profile picture. I never had an ultrasound picture that good!


----------



## Sis4Us

Can't sleep T minus 10 hrs and 45 mins if my math is right (it's probably not I forget Everything these days :nope:)

Will update tomorrow ASAP!! Love u All!!!!

DH has already planned a big breakfast at a family Owened place we like and Hotel Transalvania 2 for my LO later so he isn't worried one bit I guess :shrug:


----------



## Blueshoney

I got my first hpt on 11dpo. Friday I'll be 14dpo. My clinic waits until 14 days after the transfer to do the beta test.


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks, Katie- I was surprised at how clear it was! We had more scan pictures from the Harmony test scan and none were close to that good.


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-all will be well at today's scan and glad you got that package. I was starting to get a little worried about it. 

Blues-woop woop. Are you getting excited? You seem so calm. 

Afm-chillin in Seattle!! Today we're off to Vancouver and the we have a f ew more sightseeing days in the city. Safeco field was great and we had dinner at a place called Lecosho. The pork chop was so tasty. And of course, I had to get the cheese plate. I can never say no to cheese.


----------



## Joy143

Blues- Can't wait for your Beta Monday. It's going to be great!

Sis-All is going to be well so enjoy your family breakfast and activities with the LO. We'll be waiting for your update.

Teri- Glad your vacation is off to a good start! What's on the docket for today's sites? Enjoy your adventures.

AFM- You all know this is a never ending saga...just twiddling my thumbs over here.


----------



## Blueshoney

Oh Im not calm at all! Ive been testing every day to see if the test is getting darker. My beta is Monday. It feels sooooooooooo fat away. 

Joy I can't believe how long your cycle is! 

Terri totally jealous of your trip. I need a vacation so bad. 

Sis- i can't wait to see a pic of your scan! I know it will be great visit.


----------



## Joy143

I can't believe it either Blues. Definitely a first and hopefully a last.

Hey Sis- Waiting to hear about your scan this morning....


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry ladies been running ALL day so I haven't been home to update!! All is well Baby measures 7+4 HB 144bpm !!! :)
The Dr was in surgery today so the nurse did my scan but she took her time and showed me everything which was nice she said she had 5MCs too so she knows how I feel and how much anxiety I have W every Dr visit... Was nice to know I'm NOT Cray Cray!!!

Heres my Jelly Bean
https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_20150925_110523_zpsw1a0dvaq.jpg

We had lunch w my BFF and Went to see Hotel Transylvania 2 w my LO so Today was a Good Day!!!

Terri hope u have a Blast on Ur Girl Vaca!!

Blues FXFXFX for great beta on Monday!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Beautiful little bean Sis!! And look at how much the heartbeat has increased since your last visit. He/she is really growing now! I tried to zoom in on my phone from your photobucket but it won't zoom on phone. Poop!

TERRI-- oh I'm so glad you are having a fun girls getaway in Seattle! That is such a great city. Eat your heart out girl, eat your heart out!!! And you know, it wouldn't hurt if you posted a few pictures on Facebook.&#128523;

Joy--Ugh! Good gravy! You
must be out of your mind with this cycle. I so hope it ends for you soon so you can move on!

Blues--Oh wow you just turned 14 dpo today, that makes that line even nicer from the other day! How are you feeling about your line progression? Although, it's very easy to obsess and needlessly worry about line progression from day to day. Veryyyyy easy. To be honest, if I remember correctly, it doesn't change all that much early on like this.

AFM--Well, my insane September will be over tomorrow, as it's my daughter's 6th birthday party and my hubby's actual birthday. Luckily, the place we are having the party at, also does a parents night out, which will directly follow her party, so we can celebrate my husbands birthday with a nice dinner afterwards. A glass of expensive wine is calling my name, I tell you! 

Cody Boy is doing great and crawling around like a mad man. He just learned how to crawl up the stairs. So that's interesting times, but oddly, we aren't baby gate people in that we never got them for our daughter and she learned how to very efficiently maneuver the stairs at a young age (with us trailing up and down the stairs behind her), while her peers' parents were terrified anytime their children started LOOKING at the stairs! 

We also bought my daughter her first bike for her birthday, with the condition that she wouldn't have training wheels on it. I'm old-school, in that you run behind the bike with them and let them learn how to balance, fall, cry, scrape their hands and knees and get back on that bike! I feel like people bubble wrap their children so much nowadays that they don't know how to fail and recover! 

Ok that's my rant on millennial parenting. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Joy143

That's wonderful Sis! Little bean all snuggled in. :happydance:

Wow Katie.Cody is movin and groovin already! Hope you had a fun time this month. I'm sure that glass of wine is well deserved. Hope your Daughter has a great time at her party. I did training wheels on my daughters bike but I had them up high so that she would tip side to side if she wanted to use them. Better to just learn to balance so you get a good ride lol From your mouth to God's ears. I want this cycle to end as well ugh

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## nessaw

Wonderful news sis.xx


----------



## Fezzle

Sis- that's fantastic news!

Katie- I can't believe Cody is crawling! It seems like you just had him!


----------



## terripeachy

We didn't have cell service in Canada so no pics to post until now. I'll put a few up this morning. We had a great day in Vancouver. We went to the public market on Granville Island, Stanley Park and we did this awesome Interactive ride called Fly Over Canada. It was such a great day!

Today we're doing the Pike Place Market tour, Harbor Cruise, probably going to the space needle and then dinner. My bestie and I have been up at 4am almost every day, so we just get our showers and chill at Starbucks until my sister and other bestie wake up. Loving my birth city, that's for sure. I didn't realize how much I missed the west coast.


----------



## Sis4Us

Thank ladies I'm starting to get a Lil excited but trying to stay grounded!!

Terri so glad u r having such a Great time U deserve it!!! :)


----------



## kfs1

Wish/Twinnie: WTH??? I'm so surprised and saddened by your news. I hope you're doing ok. :( Like someone else said, obviously your husband has no brains so just focus on yourself and your girls now. You have such a full life without him. That's what matters. xoxoxo

Blues - Congratulations!!! I'm so excited for you. 

Sis - Wow!!! Congratulations to you, too! Woooohoooo. This is such great news.

Fezzle - congratulations to you again, too.

Terri - Love your positivity and I love you girl! Have a great time on your trip. Oh - and thank you so much for the gift! You didn't have to do that though!!! xoxoxo

Joy - praying that this cycle ends for you. Sheesh!!

Katie - happy birthday to your daughter! And wow - can't believe Cody is crawling either. Time flies. 

Sorry I've been MIA but I have been checking in. Things were crazy - not gonna lie - but I'm starting to feel somewhat sane now. Breastfeeding wasn't working and I had to stop and I was dealing with some depression for a bit there... I think the sleep deprivation really got to me and little Adeline is colicky but I'm feeling much better now. Once again, on my phone so no pic. Ugh I'm the worst.


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis- your scan looks great!!!!
Katie - totally agree with you on some parents trying to bubble wrap their kids. I learned to ride my bike without training wheels. It only took a day. 
KFS- so glad you checked in! I'm so sorry about breastfeeding not working out and for the depression. So glad everything is going better now!


----------



## Joy143

Terri- It really sounds like a fabulous time! I'm a little jealous of your adventures but that just means I need to get off the couch more LOL Can't wait to see your pics. Wishing you safe travels home.

KFS1- Yeah this cycle is the worst. I'm glad you were able to pull out of the depression and hoping Adeline gets rid of that colic. Not fun for anyone. Looking forward to seeing pics when you get time. She might be 5 before that happens LOL Just kidding but time flies and we can get very busy. Been there and done that. Glad you are feeling better though.

Sis-Getting a little excited is a great thing to hear. Things are moving right along. Are you going to a regular OB as your Dr suggested?

AFM- Day 69 and trying not to focus on it because it just puts me in a really negative place. I just started back taking vitex which is supposed to help regulate your cycle. Have to switch to a new general practitioner because of insurance changes but I can't get in until November. Ugh. I'm torn between giving up and continuing to work on getting my hormones under control to hopefully produce a child. Not sure what it's going to be yet but over 4 years of marriage and never a BFP doesn't make me very hopeful. 

A big Hello to everyone else and I hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## Sis4Us

Blues will u get Ur beta results today or in the Am??!? FX for a great start!! :)


----------



## Blueshoney

My beta results are finally in! The doctor called me personally to congratulate me. Its 937!!! She said that those were amazing numbers. I go back in on Wednesday for a 2nd beta. If that goes well, then I go in for an ultrasound in 2 weeks. I'm 17dpo and 14 days past my 3 day transfer.


----------



## Driving280

Blues - What great numbers!! Congratz!!

Sis - Glad all is going well! FX for that little girl... I want one too...

Fezzle - Did I congratulate you yet :)

Terri - You are so positive and fun. You sound like you have an amazing life...

Katie - A bike is a great gift. I am old-fashioned, too, and ran after DS1 but fortunately he got the hang of it super quickly and now is faster than I am on a bike! Ok, I am out of practice... My baby's almost crawling, too. Ok, nothing almost about it, he just does not cover great distances yet.


----------



## Sis4Us

Great numbers Blues U only transferred one right or could u have two??!!? :)

I read back and saw u did transfer two FXFX!! ;)


----------



## Blueshoney

I transferred 2. DH is positive that both stuck. I'm thinking its only one.


----------



## Sis4Us

With numbers like that I'm thinking :baby: :baby:

I looked up beta base it's kinda hard since it was a 3dT do we count those either way it can go both ways so I guess we will be patiently waiting!!! :coffee:


----------



## Joy143

:happydance: Congratulations Blues!!! That is so fantastic! 

Sis-How is the morning sickness?


----------



## Sis4Us

Feeling a Lil bit better today since I took meds last nite but I'm so dizzy I can barely drive think I'm gonna lay back down and hope it passes

Really hating myself for sending my scan in for gender prediction they say BOY!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats Blues!! I'm still so happy to hear about your pregnancy, and that is an awesome beta. Woop woop.

Well girls, I'm back from Seattle and I'm so sad to be back at work. It was amazing, and I already want to go back. If you ever get the chance to do a food tour, totally do it! That may have been my favorite part of the trip. Well, that and walking through Stanley Park in Vancouver, and catching up with my old middle/high school friends, and hanging with my sister, and winning fantasy football (week two for me being 'Manager of the Week'!, and going on the harbor cruise, and waking up early and drinking coffee (SO GOOD Yeah!) while I watch all the early morning runners pass by, and having more fun than kids at the pop culture museum (EMP), and seeing Dale Chuhily's glass structures and gardens and making a music video and watching the replay, going to the top of the space needle etc...etc...HA!!HA!!

Tonight...my bestie and I are going to see Kinky Boots at the theater. It's true, we can't get enough of each other. This just happened to be the date of my show ticket. hee hee.

Wish-I'm not sure if you're still checking in, but I hope things are getting easier for you. We <3 ya.

Katie-Hope you enjoyed my silly FB pictures. 

Sis-I hope you are feeling better by the time you read this, and just because the gender predictor says boy, it doesn't mean it's true.

:hugs: to everyone else!


----------



## Sis4Us

I keep looking at my scan and I'm coming to terms that they r most likely right I will LOVE this baby w All my heart I just have to let go of that Lil Girl I want so badly!!

I really need to think about BOY names cuz I have None picked out but I will most likely do a Cajun name this time!! ;)


----------



## Katie Potatie

So much happening!!!!

Blues--Golly I'm so stinking happy for you!! That is such a reassuring beta!! I think mine was in the 500s by that dpo but whether twins or not, something good is going on there!!!

Sis--What in the world gender predictor can gauge anything at this point?? What does Chinese Gender Chart say? Because that is ultimate truth. Lol! Happened to be true for both my kiddos but a 50/50 chance makes that easy. 

TERRI--I so enjoyed your pics and it was great to see you smiling! I can imagine being back at work you were not smiling so much, but you gotta pay for these fabulous trips somehow. :). You guys did so MUCH during your trip it really is envy-inducing. I will say this...if you decide you have no more interest in pursuing TTC, adoption, etc, you have one heck of a life as it is. Full of love and fun (and Fun) and adventure! And if u ever drop off of BNB, I have you alwaysssss on FB. You can't escape me!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Joy-- you know, that is a really good idea about putting the training wheels up higher I never thought about that. But I will still probably be running behind the bike. Take that back Hubby will be running behind the bike! I'm so sorry the cycle is just continually dragging on for you. Do you know what you have to do to get your hormones in balance? 

Driving--Crawling already! Wait how old is he now?? 

Kfs1--Very sorry to hear that you were battling some depression. So very common unfortunately. :(. I hear breast feeding is incredibly tough... Even though most women that you talk to who have done it will make it sound like it should be a piece of cake. My sister breast-fed seven children, was a member of the Leche league, the whole works... And even she said that it is terrible in the beginning no matter how many times you've done it. That everybody's a bunch of liars who say that if you were doing it right it shouldn't hurt. After she had her first child, she told me that she was having to smear some sort of cream on her cracked and bleeding nipples, so I decided that wasn't for me! I'm a bottle feeder and I ain't ashamed. You gave it your best go, and that in itself is a humongous accomplishment! Seriously I give major props to women who do it for however long. And post a picture LADY!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

These experts do the Ramzi theory which is 83-92% Accurate it's science not some Hocus Pocus like Chinese gender I think it was wrong for both of mine I can't remember!! ;)

I was blessed w what I was meant to have and if it's another Boy then so be it!! It's just a Lil hard to let go of that Lil girl I've been holding in my <3 for so Long that's all oh and the thought of redoing my room is Giving me anxiety :haha:


----------



## VJean

Congrats, Blues! I can't wait to see how your scan goes. 2 babies would be amazing (coming from someone that wouldn't have to worry about taking care of them! :haha:)

Joy, sorry your cycle is still crazy! Hopefully the vitamins you went back on will help!

Terri, your trip sounds amazing! You should post a few pics here! 

Sis, If you love the paint in your room, then go with it! Maybe add some dark gray if you are having a boy! You can find tons of ideas on line, and you are crafty! Trust me- when you get your test results back that tell you your take home baby is healthy, you aren't going to care about the gender. You may feel sad at first- I did when I found out I was having a boy. I bawled like a ridiculous baby! But this little guy is my whole heart and I can't imagine not having him. He is the best and worst of me (amazing, smart hot head!) and I know I was picked to be his mama for a reason! 

Driving....we are still waiting in pics! :coffee:

Katie, I love seeing pics of your beautiful family on Facebook! Cody is adorable and managing those stairs like a pro! Keegan is all over ours, but we do have a baby gate up. Mostly to keep our dogs downstairs, but works on baby too. I've never baby proofed in my life, but Keegan has forced me put in outlet covers for the first time! It's like he has a built in honing device and can spot outlets and door stoppers as soon as he enters a room! 

AFM- Keegan just moved up to the "big boy" room at daycare. No more bottles and no more lunch time nursing from mama. I've spent every lunch hour with him over the past 11 months, so this mama is having withdraws!! His first birthday is in a few weeks, so I've been crazy busy. He is having a farm theme, and for some reason I thought it would be a good idea to make hobby horses (stick ponies) for all the guests....:wacko: We are also having a petting zoo and pony rides in our front yard...I'm not sure what our HOA is going to think about that! Haha!

My 18 y/o left for the Army in July. He is still at BCT in Oklahoma. The run is giving him trouble, as he has been sick for two months and I think mentally he is just letting it get the best of him. I'm hoping he can push thru and make it to AIT ( tech school). The hard part is that we can't talk to him much to keep him motivated. Luckily, he is easily motivated by money and he has seen his bank account grow substantially while there! FX'd the next call we get is one to celebrate! 

Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## Joy143

Sis-I'm with everyone else on this. They can always be wrong so don't give up. Nobody knows until the stem is actually on the apple! LOL Have you tried ginger for the sickness. Chimes Ginger chews aren't bad and they are supposed to help. Just thought of it as an alternative to try since you think the meds are making you dizzy.

Terri- So glad you are back and that you had such an awesome time. Especially hanging with good friends and your sister. A rejuvenating and healing time for sure. Have a good time at Kinky Boots!

VJean- Thanks! I'm working on bringing an end to this madness! LOL Hope your son can find his internal motivation to keep going. Plus going into the Army, I pray for his safety should he be called to duty. Love the farm theme and yes, we all go a little nuts sometimes when planning party favors. For my DD I did t-shirts that I put sequins on by hand so they could paint their shirts as a take home gift. It was to keep them occupied as everyone usually arrives to a party at different times. LOL Never did that again! :nope:

Katie-I have no idea what to do so I'm just trying out the vitamins again and drinking a detox lemon drink to try and support liver function. The whole lemon drink is supposed to really support my hormone functions and I'm keeping my FX on that one. Hope you and the family are all doing well. :flower:


----------



## Wish4another1

Blues - holy moly nice Beta!!! I am so happy for you no matter one or two!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Hoping for super great numbers today - its second beta right?

Sis - :hugs: on the boy prediction... who knows you might be that 3% and we all know that no matter what you are gonna love this little superstar!!! someday you will have daughter-n-laws to love - and it much more fun to be friends (and not deal with their teen years!!) :rofl:

joy - wow your cycle is like a never ending bad dream!!! jeez... I hope something you are taking can kick start AF to show up... :hugs:

Terri - your trip sounds so wonderful - I love doing stuff like that on my trips - eat local and see everything there is to see!!! sorry you have to come back to work... :hugs2: a necessary evil I guess 
(as I sit at work typing on BnB)

Twinnie - Hey lady!!! I am sorry to hear about your depression but know that breastfeeding isn't for everyone and the fact that your little princess is growing and thriving is the best indicator that all is well!!! :hugs: and yes we sure would like a picture :coffee:

Hi Katie and Vjean loving being your friends on facebook and seeing your cute kiddos!!! :flower:

:hi: to everyone else I know I am missing some...
I am trying to stay off of BnB more and more... This part of my life is over now - but I love you ladies so I keep logging in the check on you. My husband is showing no remorse or anything about our situation - nor has he even apologize for his unspeakable words and behavior... and now I am getting evidence of him being with someone else... or at least he is hiding something...so I am moving on - I have separated our finances and will meet with a lawyer at some point in October... :( yeah not what I imagined at all but girls please know I am ok. I have a few good tears here and there... mostly cause I feel like a fool... There are many good things in my life - and a possibly deployment in 2017... God is good - he hasn't changed even though my circumstances have - keep smiling ladies!!!

(and I sure do wish real life had these animated smilies!!) :rofl:


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri-Your trip sounded amazing! How was kinky boots? I have never seen it but I heard great things about it. 
Sis- What is the Ramzi theory? I have never heard of that. Your current boys are wonderful, and if this baby is a boy then he will be wonderful too! 
Vjean-OMG I'm so jealous that you have daycare available at work! That's amazing that you could see him during the day. Wow he is growing so big so fast! 
Wish-I'm am so sorry for what you are going through. You are an amazing woman and deserve way more than the way he is treating. I can't believe his lack of remorse or his possible cheating. WHAT A JERK!! We are all here for you if you ever want to vent though I understand that you will be pulling back. Won't stop me from missing you though! 

AFM- I went for my beta at 8:30 and finally received my call at 3:30. It was 2,844!!!!!! The nurse that it indicates multiples but that we won't know for sure until the ultrasound, which is not until October 14. It feels so far away! I'm in shock right now. They were 4 cell 3 day embryos. I really did not think it would work because they were not 8 cell. Never mind both sticking!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay for :baby: :baby:


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-Awesome second beta! I hope you get whatever you want, twins, singleton, healthy happy baby. See...everything happens in due time, and the timing is perfect!

Sis-Can't wait for tomorrow's scan. You are getting one, right?

Joy-ugh...I have no more words for your cycle. No.words.

kfs1-Sorry you had some depression. My friend in Seattle was telling me that her doctor told her that three days after delivery her hormones would plummet. Her baby was born on the 22nd, so guess what she was doing Christmas morning? Just crying her eyes out nonstop. luckily, she knew it was her hormones, so she felt ok with it, but still..I think everyone goes through some sort of depression. And good for you for not being a breastfeeding nazi. If it doesn't work, pick up that formula and keep it moving. :hugs: And yes, a picture would be great.

VJean-Aww...I'm sad that you're having withdrawals from feeding Keegan. I love your birthday theme. I guess people in TX go all out for 1 year old parties. Sounds like a lot of fun for all guests and hopefully him too. Glad you checked in.

Wish-What!? Possible cheating? That is really a shock to me as you are so kind and pretty and accommodating. But..whatever. He is his own person, and if leaving you makes him feel more like a 'man' he can go right ahead. I hate when you pull back from BnB, but I hear ya. All of our lives are so integrated it's hard to stay away. :hugs: Love ya!

Kinky Boots was great. The lead actor/actress 'Lola' had such a beautiful voice, and I love me some drag queens, so this show was right up my alley. If you get the chance to see it in your nearest city or NY, do it! You will not be disappointed. They changed the theater structure so that the shows are only in town for one week instead of two, so the theater was packed! But, it makes the show that much better when there are more people laughing/clapping. I like hustle and bustle. hee hee.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I should have listened and Enjoyed my Non pukey morning yesterday I woke up took my meds and tried to eat but it was a NO GO :sick: so now apparently I have MS too... At this point I think nothing is sacred and I'm afraid I will be a skinny Mini w a bump but that's fine !!! :)

Yes I have a scan tomorrow Terri I will update in the afternoon promise ;)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Blues--Okay now I'm thinking it's twins, too. Usually, I don't jump on the twin train, but that beta seems very high! Ooh I'm exited to find out, but if it's one baby he/she is a strong little buggy!

Sis--So weird I've never heard about that gender predictor test before. Then again, I'd never heard of the nub theory before you either! If baby ends up not being a girl, grieve it out and feel no guilt about it. It has nothing to do with this little baby, because you already know that you will be obsessed with them, just as you are with your DSs. It would be about grieving the loss of a relationship you'd envisioned in your life and that's nothing to feel bad about. Got nothing to do with this particular little miracle! And to be honest, I say never say never, because if this little one is a boy, you never know if there still isn't a future for a little girl in your family. I'm sorry you are stressed though. Hugs!

Wish---Grrrr. Grrrrr. Did I say, Grrrr?! Don't feel like a fool! Nothing to feel foolish about. He was placed in your life for the time you were supposed to be together. And I'm glad that your life will be unburdened by his leaving. I love keeping up with you on FB so you can't escape me either! You also have a full life filled with love and those beautiful girls. God is good and you will be on the upswing soon (well, you already know that)! Hugs to you as you travel through this rocky (and temporary) road.

TERRI--I've heard great things about Kinky Boots and am a bit jelly! Although they aren't related at all, I always wanted to see that show years ago with the guys who would shape their willies into different things....can't think of the name of it. Did u ever see that one? So many things I've missed!! Lol


----------



## Katie Potatie

Vjean--First, you will be unhappy to know that my phone keeps autocorrecting your name to "Cheap". Lol!
I've so enjoyed watching your family on FB too and I particularly loved that one with your DH and Keegan on the golf course. :). Isn't it distressing when they move up to the 1 year classroom and they have all of these new big kid rules? And that's fantastic about nursing for his whole first year! Like I said before, just because I had no interest in battling sore nips, I give props to the ladies who do it! Looking fwd to seeing those 1st Birthday pics!


----------



## Fezzle

Blues- that is so exciting! When do you have your first scan to find out if there are one or two?

Sis- how much longer until you can find out the sex? Good luck with your scan! Sorry you're feeling so sick.

Wish- I'm glad you're still popping in! Your husband sounds like a real idiot! I'm glad you have some exciting possibilities otherwise!

Joy- good luck with your cycle. I had a 78 day one when I first started TTC and was trying everything to get things regulated including vitex, taking a lot of Vit C and drinking parsley tea to get AF going, reflexology. Not that any of it helped though!

Katie- do you mean Puppetry of the Penis? :haha: I haven't seen that, but saw something on tv about it once!

We're all happy here- the Harmony test has given us a low risk for all the chromosome disorders, which was such a relief after getting 'high risk' with a 1 in 76 chance from the combined screening test. We chose not to find out the sex with the Harmony test though so still Team Yellow!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay for everything coming back Good on the Harmony test and I give u ladies Props for being able to stay team yellow I'm such a control freak I can't do it!!! :haha:

Scan in 3hrs exactly not really nervous this time I guess all the puking has gave assurance!! :shrug:
I'm sure I will be figgity at the Drs!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Updating from my phone everything looked good but I seem to have formed a SCH!! It's about 10mm and looks like it will most likely be dark blood but any spotting is gonna freak me out I just know it!! 

Also I am now considered High Risk I may have to go back later today to see the dr cuz he was in surgery or I may go Monday!! 

Baby measured 8+3 HB 163 BPM!!


----------



## Blueshoney

Katie - When I was in vegas when I saw the puppetry of the penis billboards. I thought they put props on their penis. But wtf they bend their penis into shapes!!!!! Is that even safe!!!???!! 
Fezzle-so happy at your harmony results. I can't believe how you can hold out in knowing the sex! I need to know!!
Sis- oh how scary. I remember when Katie had it. But yay baby is doing well!

Afm- waiting impatiently for my scan thats still 2 weeks away. I still don't really feel pregnant. My boobs are slightly tender and I get tired easier but that's it.


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-sorry to hear about the sch, but as nervous as you are I think high risk is a good category for you. More doctors visits and most likely covered by insurance, so it's a win-win. Glad the scan went well. 

Blues-I'm sure things are all fine. Tired is good and tender boobs are good too! Yeah!

Fezzle-glad all came back well. I visit your journal so I also said yay over there. 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Driving280

Hi all!! So much happening here, and much good news! I'm so excited for everyone that is pregnant!

Hi Vjean! Haven't seen you for a while!

As to breastfeeding, I bf both of mine, and for me it is literally the easiest thing. Like: baby and boob. Place baby at boob. Feeding ensues. I bf my first one for 2 years (for the second year only before he went to sleep at night) and it was a nice bonding thing. This one is getting more formula because I *hate* pumping at work. I don't think I would have toughed it out if it had not been so easy for me. As long as you are happy and the baby's fed, who cares... My SIL had the worst problems and was crying and writhing on the floor one day because she could not make it work and it was painful... I could not have kept going like that and for me it is not worth it. I was breastfed and my DH was not and we both got graduate degrees and turned out mostly Ok... 

DS2 is 8 months and crawling :) A full month later than DS1, but he's a fast one in everything (he's reading in Kindergarten).


----------



## Sis4Us

What a smart Lil cookie I could never get milk w both mine mostly cuz DS1 was in NICU for 2wks and I could only pump I think but w ds2 he was w me but I just never really got milk!!

I'm gonna try w this one tho if we make that far I'm gonna try it all I will start my VITEX again in 3rd TRi I've heard it help w the milk!! :shrug:

AFM had a horrible nite last nite and I'm still not feeling well today I was FEEZING last nite :cold:
I was shivering and convulsing :nope: my LO was trying to snuggle me to keep me warm now he's afraid something is wrong w Mommy :(
Im Afraid something is wrong w baby cuz I've got like this b4 w a loss!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis--I know it's impossible to not worry about the sch and the chills but you just saw baby and all is well! Baby is growing like a champ and has a great heartbeat. As long as the sch isn't right near the baby where it could affect them (and your doctor would tell u if that were the case), they are annoyingly harmless. I agree with TERRI that being put at high risk is not a bad thing since u will get extra care!

Yes ladies! That's it...Puppetry of the Penis! Yeah, they turned their junk into different shapes, although they did use props on them, too. What a shame to have missed that show. Lol

Fezzle--Okay now my phone is turning your name into "Frazzle"! So happy that your Harmony test came back just fineeeee. Whew! And I love when other people stay team yellow since I am like Sis and cannot wait. Although with Cody, I waited until the ultrasound to find out instead of having the ditzy 20-something girl from the lab tell me. There's just something special about yelling, "That's a penis!! I see a penis!! That's a penis, right??" in an ultrasound room. But team yellow is so exciting!!

Driving--That's insane and so awesome that you had an easy time BF!! You must have magical boobs! Lol. So are u actively TTC now?

Blues--We are all anxiously awaiting your scan, too! And just remember in these early weeks, your symptoms may come and go so don't freak out if one day you wake up and your boobs don't hurt and you are full of energy. It has something to do with fluctuating hormones. Still so excited for you! And remember kfs1 had very few, if any, pregnancy symptoms and we know how that pregnancy turned out!


----------



## Sis4Us

I go for a scan tomorrow at 2Pm so I'm anxiously waiting for it since my Nausea seems to be less these days :nope:

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_FB_IMG_1443818448093_zpsrycciict.jpg

Here a pic of the spot it's kinda close but she was happy it was close to the cervix so it's trying to get outta the way she said :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Today's scan is to take a closer look at the sch? I hope by this afternoon it's moving out of the way. :hugs: Keep us posted!

Blues-Ugh..two weeks?! That seems like forever. hee hee. Hopefully time will fly by.


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm assuming Terri the spot is already outta the way but I guess they want to make sure it's not causing any issues so I go back today and probably Thur if it's still there :shrug:

I haven't had any spotting like she said I would so I'm not sure what to expect !! Will update after scan!!
My cousin will be here tonite but I will still update everyone!!


----------



## Joy143

Everything is going to be ok Sis. Big :hug: to you and your little snuggle bean.

Fezzle- Go team Yellow! Maybe 78 days is a charm cause I want this over. I was looking at parsley tea too so I guess I won't even bother. ho hum back to waiting I go... LOL

Hope everyone is doing well. :hi:


----------



## Sis4Us

Scan was great even tho the Dr is so short and barely shows me anything the baby is looking like Baby and they were kicking there tiny legs which made me cry of course!!!

The spot isn't as dark so it looks to be healing in the middle but it's still really close to the cervix so I may have spotting he said baby was 8+6 HB 166bpm!! :)


----------



## VJean

Sis, great news! You are close to being out of 1st tri already! When is your harmony test scheduled?


----------



## kfs1

Great news Sis!!!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I go to the OB on 10/13 I will ask her when I go??

Here's my Jelly Bean

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_20151005_145006_zpsyjkvdyo6.jpg


----------



## terripeachy

:happydance: great news, Sis!! I'm so excited that things are looking good and the sch is healing. That's probably why there has been no spotting or bleeding. What a relief.

Joy-Are you starting to feel some cramps or have some idea that AF is on her way? Why is 78 days the charm? hee hee.

AFM-Nothing going on here....we had a cold snap, so I tried to stay hunkered down as much as I could. The hurricane doesn't look to be headed our way anymore, so that's a relief. We did have rain most of the weekend though. Hope everyone is doing well! <3


----------



## Fezzle

Joy143 said:


> Fezzle- Go team Yellow! Maybe 78 days is a charm cause I want this over. I was looking at parsley tea too so I guess I won't even bother. ho hum back to waiting I go... LOL

I actually started bleeding not long after the parsley tea. There was another long cycle where dong quai seemed to start things off too, but it might have been a coincidence! I don't think I ovulated at all for the first 8 months at least of TTC so I was constantly just waiting for AF to move on to the next cycle. It was only when I started taking Metformin that I started getting normal AFs, even though I still wasn't having positive OPKs and my cycles were about 40 days long.

I'm not sure if we're going to stay Team Yellow now. DH is coming around to the idea of us having them write down the sex at our 20 week scan, and then we'll look at it a few days later on a nice walk in the woods.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay I'm Impatiently waiting :coffee:


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-Isn't your appointment coming up? We're patiently waiting here for your update too.

I had to pick up some thank you cards yesterday, and I wrote one out to the phlebotomists at Shady Grove. I stopped by this morning and my favorite tech was there. She started crying when she saw me because I guess she thought she'd never see me again. So then of course, I started crying, even though I thought was going to be fine visiting. She was like 'Try again, try again. You're such a good person!' I told her that we won't be trying again, but I wanted to thank all of the ladies for being so nice to me and making my experience a good one, except that it didn't work. She was like 'Come visit any time.' I gave her my email address so if she feels like writing to me or becoming my FB friend, she can. That's my good deed for the day, but I really am appreciative of those kind, kind women.


----------



## Sis4Us

I still keep in touch w my Fav nurse too thought about updating her w a pic but I haven't yet!! 

U r a great person Terri and give it time maybe u will feel like trying again I wouldn't say never cuz u never know :hugs:


----------



## Blueshoney

Fezzle- I'm rooting that you learn the sex of the baby!! I would never be able to hold out! 
Terri-Wow the nurses there sound amazing. Are you still thinking about adoption? My aunt did foster to adoption. 
Sis-You have another scan this week correct? I wish I had mine this week! I still have seven more days until mine! October 14th can't come fast enough. I am terrified that they will see nothing and that the progesterone is preventing me from miscarrying. Yep I am driving myself crazy.


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-Nah..I'm over adoption. I kind of think it's a scam, unfortunately, and I'm not willing to spend another arm and a leg (I already spent one arm and leg on IVF) on something that may or may not happen. In our state, they will do anything to keep the family together, so if it comes down to adoption day and the mom (or dad) says they want that baby that you've fostered for 6 months-5 years because the parents were on drugs/abusive, that baby is going back to his mom. I can foster dogs, but with a real person, it would be too much, emotionally.

Ok on the 14th. I'll remember to check in. Think positively. Have you had any symptoms other than sore breasts? Crazy dreams, hungry/thirsty/peeing a lot?

Sis-You're right. You never know, but as of this moment, I won't be back. 

Joy-what's up, buttercup?

Hello to everyone else!!


----------



## Joy143

:hi: everyone!!

Fezzle-It's a no go...Day 80 The Hunt for AF is still on. sigh maybe I will try that parsley tea after all. If DH is coming around to the idea of knowing, how do you feel about it? Just wondering if you're team yellow regardless LOL

Sis-I'm so glad the sch is seeming to resovle itself without giving you the heart attack of bleeding. You're almost through the first trimester so things are looking very good for you. I just knew it would be your time! :happydance:

Terri-Hey Lady!! Just hanging out here waiting for this cycle to pass me by... :sleep::sleep: yep, still waiting. :nope: Its a tough place you are at right now Terri. We had to do some writing/thinking exercises in this challenge I am participating in right now. One of the questions was about a rocking chair test. In case you're interested, here it is... "If I have a decision I need to make and I am not 100% sure about it (either way--for whatever reason) I ask myself:

When I am 90 years old on my rocking chair and I look back on this moment/situation/ circumstance/ choice or decision in my life... How would doing this make me feel? (Or change how I feel)? How would NOT doing this make me feel? (Or change how I feel?)

Would I wish I had? Would I regret not doing it? Or going for it?

My question to you is this - about your fertility journey what are some things that you would do differently, pursue or reconsider if you applied a rocking chair test to it?" Sorry that is so long but it really helped me to think about things as I'm trying to decide for myself what I want to do. Whatever you do, I'm here for you. :hugs:

AFM-Still waiting on this never ending cycle. Ugh! Day 80 and on the hunt for Red October :rofl: Started exercising and focusing more on my diet. I believe I have decided not to give up just yet on making my baby dream come true. I think I'm going to give it one more year and then reassess at that time. I hope you all are doing fabulous and enjoying what's going on in your lives. We only go around once so make it the best damn ride ever! Muah!:kiss:


----------



## Wish4another1

Fezzle - I am 50/50 on the finding out - I did with my first and stayed team yellow with my second... I kinda liked not knowing - but I know many people that could never do that!!! the walk in the woods sounds awesome - I cannot believe you are almost 20 weeks!!! :thumbup:

joy - boy this cycle is so crazy :nope::nope: I hope it ends soon... try to the tea... it can't hurt!! :hugs:

sis - congrats on the good scan and I am kinda glad you are high risk - more scans that way!!! and I know you will love this little one no matter boy or girl...but yes I am always hoping for the girl!!!

terri - I always wanted to be a foster mom when I retired from the Army - my DH veto'd that - but now that he has been voted off the island I may just revisit that!! haha...but you know what your heart can handle... and I will keep praying you will find peace with whatever decision you decide!! :hugs2:

blues - yes :coffee: waiting for your scan - it is hard when you are so early...but I think your little bean will be there waving hello!!! :hugs:

:hi: to you other lovelies!!!

afm: I am on day 29 of this cycle - the longest natural cycle I have ever had... too bad Im growing cob webs in my vajajay... :rofl: no chance of babies here... it is one more thing that jabs at my heart... of course NOW I would have a "normal" cycle... ugh :growlmad::growlmad:
my DH is still taking no responsibility for his horrible behavior and is telling me my reactions are "radical" - :shrug: yes I guess it is radical to want to be safe from emotional and physical abuse... 
he is having a house warming party this saturday at the new house... I am sure he will have some explanantion as to why I am not there and my stuff is not there (or my daughters) - something is just not right with him... 
otherwise ladies I am doing good!! I keep checking in - hoping to see all of your dreams coming true!!! :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

terri- that is so nice about your nurse! It sounds like they were a really good bunch there. I hope you stay in touch!

Blues- fx for your scan! Sounds like things are still going well though!

Joy- sorry AF hasn't shown up! I completely remember how frustrating that is! Sometimes I wish I had gone to have a private fertility consultant right away, or at least after 6 months of irregular cycles. Instead, I waited to try to get a referral from the NHS at 1 year, which was rejected, so it was 15 months of TTC before I finally went private and started Clomid. Though sometimes I think the timing is better now- we've been in the (owned) house for a year so more settled, and I know once I meet this baby, I wouldn't want it any other way. Hindsight makes it so easy to feel like things could have been easier though!

Wish- your DH sounds like he's really making it easy for you to know that you're better off without him!

I've been more on the wanting to find out the sex side from the beginning. Occasionally, I have moments where I think it would be good to wait. The main thing is when I hear people talking about their foetuses, using the names they're going to use, and describing them as if they know their personalities already- I feel like that's too much expectation before birth! But I also just like to know as much as possible and want to know more about this future baby inside me. I also think it's a nice little surprise when halfway through to keep us going. I'm not planning on being super gender specific with clothes, decorations or accessories, but there are few things where the sex would make it easier to prepare.


----------



## Radkat

Hi all- I've missed you! I've looked through the last few pages and really want to respond to everyone but I'm sure I'll miss someone. Please excuse me in advance.

Sis and Blues - Big, huge congrats! I'm so happy for you both.

Terri - I can't be more sorry that things didn't work out for you. But I know that you have a full life even without having kids. 

Wish - I'm very sorry to hear that your husband blew it with you. I hope you're OK, but honestly I'm quite sure you're better off without him. I hope it feels that way, or will soon.

KFS - I don't believe I've checked in since your LO was born. Yup, depression is normal unfortunately. Lean on DH and anyone else who offers and reach out to those who don't.

To all others, I'm sorry to not respond personally and I hope all is well.

Things are good here. Penguin is 7 months old and my daughter's 3rd birthday is tomorrow. It's great to be around family and we're adjusting pretty well. My job/career situation kinda sucks, but I'm hoping things will improve in the next 6 months to a year. 

I think about you all all the time. This is a great bunch of ladies!


----------



## Sis4Us

So nice to see U drop in Radkat!!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

It's Friday Sis! Do you have an update for us??

I'm out of town this weekend and not too excited about it. My husbands friend turns 40 so he's having a big weekend of activities. The weather is warm here in NC, so that great but I'm just not prepared for a weekend of drinking. I'll try my best to be sociable. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend and I'll be checking back for an update from you, Sis.


----------



## Sis4Us

No I go Monday the Dr had Retrivals today and he wants to check my SCH!! I tried to go today but they told me I had to wait until Monday!! :shrug:


----------



## Blueshoney

Radkat-HI!!! Wow I can't believe how hold she is already! Man time flies when you are TTC lol! 
Joy-This is just crazy! Did the doctor have any recommendations to jumpstart your period? 
Wish-Your husband sounds so selfish! He does not seem like he deserves you at all! He is getting the new house with the pond? That sucks that is a beautiful property. I hope that he will not be a selfish jerk throughout the divorce proceedings and you can end things relatively quickly, so that you can move on. 
Terri-I understand about foregoing adoption. It is a such an emotional rollercoaster never knowing if the parents will want the baby back. 
Sis-Ugh I'm sorry that you have to wait to Monday. 

AFM-Still not really feeling pregnant because I just have sore boobs and tiredness and nothing else. Though I scared myself last night. I was doing a low impact strength training designed for pregnant women, when I felt a sharp pain in my lower abdomen. I stopped immediately and sat down. It went away after a few minutes. I think everything is still ok though because I haven't felt anything else since then.


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope it was just growing pains Blues I get jabs occasionly too ... Scary for sure!!

I keep trying to find my Gummybears HB but no such luck I'm almost 10wks figured I would be able to hear it by now :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Tring TI go to bed early for my early scan in the Am :nope:

I had a Tinnie Tiny spot last nite so I'm scared and worried Fx it was just from the SCH I've also had a Migraine All day so that worries me too!! Gonna be a long nite and even longer Morning :(


----------



## terripeachy

It's morning!! I wouldn't worry about that tiny spot especially considering you have that SCH nearby, and I know it's hard not to worry, but I think this is your take home baby and all will be well. Can't wait for today's update. :hugs:

Wish-Oh yeah...what a jerk your husband is being. I can't believe how people can be the sweetest one day and then just turn into monsters the next. I'm glad you still have your house, but that house on the river sure was nice, especially after all your plantings and beautification. I'd go pull up each and every one of those trees...or poison them...or something drastic. I'm no tree lover when I'm angry! hee hee. <3


----------



## Joy143

Sis- I'm sure everything is going to be just fine. Try to relax and we'll be waiting to hear how everything went with the little gummy bear. :flower:

Wish-I second, third, fourth what everyone else said. He's a big fat jerk and you deserve better! Go after the things you wanted to do that he was holding you back from doing. Love those foster children with your whole heart and do what makes you and your girls happy. <3

Terri- How was your weekend away with the Hubby? 

AFM-Yep Day 84...grrr! I can't get in to see the new Dr. (GP) until next month so nothing I can do but wait. Ugh! For the love of all that is holy and good, my hormones are all messed up. I also have an appointment next month for a natural fertility consultation as well so the fertility specialist team is going to do an evaluation of my situation and see can be done to help me. I'm just hoping next year we can get my system running right and hopefully get this baby show on the road!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I feel a Lil. Enter got to see my Lil Gummy Bear and it was Blucing around until she turned the screen for me to see and they froze :nope: being a stubborn Lil Bear for Mommy!! :haha:

Measuring 9+6 HB 170-166Bpm! I will post a pic in a Lil bit just wanted to update U All!! :)

Wish I think a landscaping party is in order for sure:rofl:


----------



## terripeachy

Woohoo!! :wohoo: I'm so glad everything was great today, Sis. Phew!


----------



## Sis4Us

Photo as promised 

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_20151012_120913_zpskeftlnf5.jpg


----------



## Fezzle

Glad everything was good at the scan and the SCH is going away!


----------



## nessaw

Lovely pic and news sis.x


----------



## Blueshoney

Great pic sis!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck tomorrow Blues!


----------



## Sis4Us

Saw my OB today she is Refering me to a High Risk Group to get my testing done and I see her Again 11/16!!

Had my first Abdominal US today :)


----------



## Joy143

Woo Hoo! Gummy Bear is looking good Sis! :happydance:

AFM- I know it's only the first day but today my temp actually jumped a bit (and I'm not getting sick) so if I can get 2 more good ones, I may actually be on the back side of this hellish cycle!!! Day 86 and looking for the finish line. LOL


----------



## Fezzle

Joy- I really really hope this is the beginning of the end of that cycle for you!

Sis- my midwife debated about me being high risk, but decided I wasn't because I had 2 risk factors (age and PCOS) and I think she needed 3- she still put down a referral to a consultant for me because of my age though. I don't know when that's supposed to happen or what they're supposed to do though!


----------



## Joy143

Thanks Fezzle! I don't know if it's a good thing not to be in the high risk group or not. I sure wish age in fertility just meant you had experience! LOL


----------



## Blueshoney

Had my ultrasound this morning. There's one healthy baby measuring right on target with a 119 hpm. I started crying when I heard the heartbeat. My DH was just amazed at the heartbeat. I will upload a pic when I get home bc i can't seem to be able to on my phone.


----------



## Fezzle

Yay- congrats, Blues! So glad you got to see the heartbeat!


----------



## Joy143

Yay Blues! I'm so happy the baby is healthy and right on target. :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Awesome news!!


----------



## kfs1

Congrats Blues!!!


----------



## Blueshoney

And here is a pic of the scan!
 



Attached Files:







20151014_093842.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies I've meant to write out a long post but never seem to get to it. &#128513;

Blues--Congratsssss!!!! Seeing them for the first time is miraculous isn't it?? And I swear when I zoom in I can see a face...with eyes and nose, and baby appears to be drinking a beer. Either that or sucking its thumb. Seriously though it does look like you can see the baby's face and hand up by its mouth!! I don't know if it's just the shadowing and I am not really seeing that but it sure looks like it! 

Sis--Look at that baby!! Oh I never got pics that good when they were little. This is your rainbow!!! You are still early for the home Doppler heartbeat. I didn't find Cody until I think 11 weeks after I came home from doctor appt and knew right where he was from the doctor's Doppler. Keep trying!

Fezzle--I think if you guys decide to find out the gender, and you don't feel like screaming out, "Is that a vagina/penis?!" in the doctor's office, a walk in the woods would be nice, too! A cute idea I've heard of is going to the store and picking out both a baby girl and baby boy onesie or outfit and asking the cashier to ring up the correct outfit based on the note from the doctor. Then you can open that up to find out the baby's gender and they can wear it home from the hospital, etc. 

Terri--My phone is spelling your name normally now, instead of screaming, "TERRI." So that's good! Just thinking of you and it sounds like you are doing well even if the trip to the doctors office was an emotional one. That was so incredibly thoughtful to bring them thank you cards. I'm sure that they wish that all of their patients were as great as you!

Neesaw--How are you doing?! Good to see you pop in!

Joy--????? Oh you are really stuck in TTC purgatory!! Continuing to wish AF for you!!

AFM--Leaving for Michigan this weekend for our last trip up there this year. My Granddad passed in September and so my Mimi decided to stay in MI later than usual (they were snowbirds) until after our last trip. Granddad was 97 when he passed but it's still surreal. It is going to be incredibly strange being there and not seeing him. I'm in this very weird place where I just can't process it fully. He was like my second father and in many ways was more present in my life than my Dad, who lived in another state. You'd think I'd be a crying, emotional mess, but I'm just numb. Even when we left MI in September and I knew it would be the last time I saw him (he was in Hospice care), I couldn't cry or get wrapped up in the emotion of it. Very strange. So that's it for me. Not much else going on. &#128150; to all!


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-Have a safe trip to MI, and I'm sorry to hear about your grandfather. My paternal grandmother died in 1989. Her room was in the middle of the house, and you have to walk through it to get to the other rooms. To this day, I practically run through her room because it makes me sad and I rarely even look at the bed because the last time I saw her, she was in that bed. Death is a weird thing and you never know how it will affect you. And it's never the same between one person and the next. So...grieve however you want to grieve, and just love on grandma. She's really sad too. Sorry again.

Blues-Thanks for sharing a picture. Woohoo!! When is the next scan? hee hee.


----------



## nessaw

Blues that's fab news.x


----------



## Blueshoney

Katie-I'm so sorry about your grandfather. Grief is a funny thing. Everyone reacts differently. I'm not a cryer at all. Its actually a bit creepy. But when my grandfather passed, he also helped raised me, the floodgates opened and now 5 years later I get weepy over the stupidest things. 

Terri- my next scan is next Thursday and another the following Wednesday. It feels like I'm constantly in the tww! It like I have a new countdown all the time. Now its waiting to see if the baby continues to grow.


----------



## Fezzle

Blues- great scan pic! Hope the scans keep going well! 

Katie- that's a fun idea too! I think DH wants it to be as private as possible though- he wouldn't want a cashier to know before we did or have anyone behind us watching! I hope your trip goes ok :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Blues CONGRATS on the one Lil bean I swore there would be 2 :haha: Hope All Ur scans go smoothly it's nice but also hard to go weekly at least for me I get worked up every day b4 scan day!! :nope:

Katie sorry about Ur Gpa hope u have a lovely trip I'm jealous of all of u getting to see leaves change and wear sweaters :rofl:

AFM... Thought my nausea was finally fading so I didn't take my afternoon dose of meds well BIG Mistake was up All nite :sick:
Eating soup and getting fried rice for dinner since DH asked me what I can stomach which these days isnt much :shrug:

Hope everyone else is well!!


----------



## Joy143

Katie- I'm sorry to hear about your granddad but 97 years is such a blessing. Hope you have a safe trip to Michigan and take good care of Mimi. 

Blues-Are you considered high risk too so more scans happening or is it just the regular process for IVF? Sorry but I don't have much knowledge around it. Baby will keep on growing so we"ll just be looking for those updates on your progress too. :thumbup:

Sis-Sorry you aren't able to eat too much. Hopefully once you enter the second trimester it will all go away and you can get to enjoying yourself. :pizza:

AFM-Yes...still going. Like the damn energizer bunny!:bunny: This cycle just goes on and on and on. Day 88 and chillin like a villain. Just keeping up on my few vitamins and getting my exercise in everyday. Made cinnamon rolls this morning because my parents are in town. They are coming by for coffee and rolls before they hit the road back to Arizona. I'm thinking we may go visit them for Thanksgiving because I'm just missing them.

Anyway, Hope everyone has a great weekend cause it's FRIDAY!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

TGIF TGIF .... Wish I had a scan today but I'm DONE w Mums for the year so that makes me smile!! :) I will have to DeGlitter my craftroom and myself :haha:

Time for Halloween all the way don't ally have to make Ds2s costume this year since he wants to be a video game character I just have to fine the right patches for his Army gear :yipee:

We will be going to the Tex Renfest this weekend which is always a good time even if I can't drink I will be taking my meds w outa gap and hope to eat All day ;)


----------



## kfs1

Hey all - I'm sorry that I haven't been posting much but know that I've been reading along.

Katie - I'm so sorry about your grandfather. Everyone's right - we all grieve in our own way so don't stress about that. I hope you and your family are all doing OK.

Sis/Blues - I'm over the moon for you both! Congratulations again!!!

Wish - Thinking of you lady. I hope you're hanging in there.

Joy - I hope this dreadful cycle ends for you soon.

Terri - Love hearing about all of your trips. And Happy Anniversary! Love you girl.

I have 1 month left of my maternity leave starting this Monday. Little Adeline's been doing much better now that she's on hypoallergenic formula. She's been smiling and cooing a lot lately - I'm loving her so much. We survived our first trip this past weekend. We rent a big house with about 20 friends in Cape Cod every year. Definitely different having a little one but we had such a great time. My next challenge is to try to get her to nap in her crib before daycare starts and to try to get her to sleep through the night. She's currently sleeping in a rock n' play and she usually wakes up once in the middle of the night - sometimes going until around 5 a.m. 

Here are some pics - finally!! One from when she was born and the other two more recent.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1134.JPG
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1209.JPG
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1215.JPG
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Fezzle

Aww- she's lovely, kfs! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-So good to hear from you and look at your sweet, baby girl! She is the cutest. Good for you for braving the party with 20 friends and a newborn. I'm sure the others wanted to cuddle her and hold her the whole time so you could get a break. yay!!

Hope everyone else has a nice weekend!


----------



## Wish4another1

twinnie!!!!!!!!!!! your sweet girl is so adorable!!! :cloud9: Thank you for sharing her with us... and kuddos to you for going on your family get away!!! I bet your little one was the star of the show!!! bummer that you only have 1 more month of maternity leave - I sure do wish companies would offer longer PAID maternity leave in the US!! :hugs2:

katie - sorry to hear of your grandfather's passing... and we all grieve differently for sure and sometimes it is just so hard to get used to them being gone... and I bet Michigan is going to be absolutely beautiful with the fall colors... :flower:

joy - I cannot wait for your dr appt - they have to give you something to end this torture!!!:growlmad: You have a great attitude for someone on a 3 month cycle!!! hang in there!!

Nessaw - how are you feeling lady?? I had to do a double take when I saw your ticker said 33 WEEKS!!!! is the nursery ready? you have names picked out??? Your little lady will be here before we know it!! how exciting!!!:happydance:

Terri - I love reading your journal about the food you are making... sorry to hear about the weekend with the hubby wasn't as good as you hoped... as usual you are handling life right in stride... good for you and I am taking some pointers down for sure!! :hugs:

Blues - Congrats lady!! Your scan pic looks lovely!! can't wait for the next

Sis - I am so happy this is you take home baby!!! now no more skipping meds!!! :haha:

Fezzle - Good luck with your decision on finding out the gender... I am partial to the walk in the forrest!! :)

AFM: CD 37! crazy reigns here... but I am just going with the flow (or lack of flow) :haha: my body must be reeling from the surgery and stress I guess!!! I am wanting lots of chocolate so I am thinking she will show in a few days... :) 
I am singing along with a lot of Taylor Swift break ups songs - my favorite is "mean" !!!:haha: how pathetic is that:dohh:... I have my first lawyer appointment on Monday and I hate it :growlmad:... but I know it has to be done. My husband is spending money like it grows on trees (in fact he doesn't have enough to pay his remaining bills for October) but I have to remember that is not my issue. The only thing that has my name on it is the new house - and it is already paid this month... just irritating that he is so irresponsible... 
and if I remember someone asked about the new house - he is getting the house - I have moved to another town 10 miles away (my rental property) I am sad about that - I didn't even get to sit by a fire in the fireplace (my favorite thing about the new house) :cry: oh well... being abused is not worth any fireplace ladies!!! I didn't realize how bad his treatment truly was until I started counseling... it is amazing what we put up with sometimes (or are deceived about!!) 
life is good (minus the ex) the weather is beautiful and my daughter started her new job today... and I finally had enough $$ to buy a new microwave!!! we went a month without and I thought my teen was going to combust!!! :rofl:
:happydance::happydance::happydance: 
Have a great weekend ladies!!


----------



## Joy143

OMG Wish! You really sound good. :hug: You sound happy and that is such a blessing. At least you are realizing what it was and you can guard against a relationship like that in the future. I know you probably aren't even thinking about that right now but I'm glad you are able to learn from all of this. Hang in there girl because I know its a roller coaster ride of emotions. At least you had a home to go to so don't worry about the new one that he is getting. With his spending habits maybe you need to demand it be sold and get it out of your name before he loses it. There will be another house with a fireplace in the future if you want it. Yay for a microwave! Movie nights with the girls and a big bowl of popcorn. :flower: Oh and thanks...getting mad at AF isn't going to make her come any sooner so all I can do is keep it movin' :coolio: LOL P.S.-Stop trying to join the never-ending cycle club! ha ha ha

KFS1- You baby girl is just adorable! I love her smile. Thanks for sharing. Cape Cod sounds like so much fun. Enjoy your next month home because it goes too fast. Good luck getting her to sleep overnight for you. You can do it! I used music to help my daughter sleep overnight. Nice, soft piano music at the same time each night to let her know it was bed time and it worked like a charm. Maybe it will work for you? 

Sis-Do you make mums as a little business or just family and friends? Just curious because it sounds like you stay quite busy with those and they are very elaborate. Have a good time at the Tex Renfest this weekend. You may not be able to drink but at least it's for the best reason! :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Kfs1 that LO is so cute!!! :) thanks for Sharing!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Hey everyone! I hope you all had great weekends.

Wish-Good for you for continuing to keep up with counseling. It really does help, and next time around, you'll be better prepared to see red flags, or any type of issue you may see sparking up because of past experience. I do agree with Joy though, make sure you get the house out of your name. That way you can stop paying the mortgage, and he can deal with the payments, or lack thereof. It will soon be on his watch and not yours. :hugs: You're a tough cookie. Keep your chin up!

Joy-I hear you on keeping it moving with or without AF. Hopefully she's right around the corner, but you never know at this point. *sigh* I guess she's visiting my house in the very near future. I'll send her your way once she arrives. I am feeling crampy and yucky. Just in time for my dad to visit, of course.

So...speaking of my dad, he got in last night and he'll probably be here for about two weeks. He has more eviction stuff to do, which means, two weeks of dinner planning. Tonight he's taking us out, so that will be nice, but the rest of the week, I'll be cooking. That reminds me that I guess I better cancel my Blue Apron since there is not enough food for the three of us.

Sis/Blues-Hope you ladies are doing well.

nessaw-I agree with Wish; time is really flying. Give us the scoop on things.

Hi to everyone else. :)


----------



## nessaw

Hi everyone-sorry have been rubbish at posting. Can't believe it's 34wks Tom. Have started to relax-as relaxed as I can be-probably from the 29wk scan. She moves around a lot which is v reassuring. Have just finished nct class and am doing pg yoga/hypnobirthing-aiming for a very different experience from delivering the twins. Feeling good other than a new symptom of heartburn. Going on maternity leave 3rd nov-and next week is half term holiday so only 6 working days to go. Have been given lots of stuff but just finished bathroom and getting hall and nursery plastered then ready to paint and start nesting. Still no definite name yet-a few in contention. Just starting to get a little bit excited but still a bit wary. It's all a bit real now after all this time!


----------



## Joy143

Aww Nessaw It's getting closer. So glad you are starting to really relax and enjoy. Plus going on maternity leave in less than a week...double bonus! Hope everything at the house turns out just the way you want it to look. What color are you going to paint the nursery? I love nesting!

Terri-That sucks that your dad has more eviction stuff to do! WTH? I wish he could just find some good tenants so he doesn't have to keep going through all the crap! It's good that he will be there for another 2 weeks though. That means you'll be cooking and posting about deliciousness! hee hee And if you need my address, email, phone number, facebook, twitter or whatever else for AF to find me...YOU LET ME KNOW! :rofl: I'll even see if I can scare up the coast guard to find her. :shipw:


----------



## terripeachy

The eviction stuff is for the same tenants. They run you ragged in the city where my mom/grandmother lived. $78 dollars for this, wait ten days, $100 dollars for the next thing, wait...$43 for the next thing, call the sheriff, THEN you can change the locks and move the people's stuff out. My dad said that it looked like the people have moved out, which is good, but it's a pain to have to wait for the sheriff to find out that no one was even there anyway. I may take off that day as well if we have to move stuff. My dad is no spring chicken, and I don't want him moving stuff on his own. My hubs even said he'd take off.

So tonight, because I have my church school class, the guys are having steaks and mashed potatoes, garlic bread and whatever vegetables are in the freezer (probably mixed). Tomorrow, I'm going to make pork tenderloin, but I haven't decided what type of spices I'll rub on it. We'll probably have that, a salad, and some other vegetable or other. I have time to think about it.

And the witch is ready to move on...yay!


----------



## Joy143

Terri- That is a long and drawn out process to get people out. They are renters for crying out loud, not owners with a mortgage. Sheesh! I'm hoping everything is ok on the inside. You know how some people want to damage things cause they are mad about being evicted. That's great that you and the hubby can take off to help your dad. I think the same thing about my parents. Their moving days are over. Either pay a service or family has to come and help cause they are getting up there in years. 

With the weather I went comfort food yesterday. Soup and rolls followed by meatloaf and mashed potatoes with cranberry sauce. I love cranberry sauce! Yep, it's a problem. :smug: Also tried my hand at making snickerdoodle cookies. Pretty yummy!

AFM-Day 93 here so when you are done with AF Terri, let her know I called. We can have hot chocolate together :coffee: Might even throw a peppermint stick in it if she comes before day 100! :winkwink:

Sis and Blues- looking for updates from you ladies.

Katie-How are you doing in Michigan? Hope Mimi is doing ok.

Wish-Just thinking of you :flower:

Hope everyone is doing well! Sending love out to the lot of you! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

My next update will be after my High Risk Appointment on Friday !! :)


----------



## Blueshoney

My next ultrasound is tomorrow. I think I will feel more confident in this pregnancy if the baby is still on track with a strong heartbeat. I have just been so nervous that the baby will stop growing.


----------



## terripeachy

Blues/Sis-Can't wait for your updates!

Joy-I don't know what else to say about the witch. Wear white jeans! hee hee. Yeah, the eviction process is really a nightmare. The lady that lived there kept the house really nice, so I'm hoping if she's still alive her kids didn't go an ruin the house, otherwise, things should be in pretty good shape. She lived there for maybe 10 years at this point. Maybe more. I never really paid attention to my parent's rental properties and their tenants. I sent the :witch: to CO this morning, so she should be there by this afternoon. Nice job with the snickerdoodles. I love them! hee hee. You're on your own with the hot chocolate though. I'll take a hot toddy or hot apple cider please!

Hi to everyone else :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Blues I know how u feel I'm still nervous and every scan has been perfect IDK if I will ever stop :nope:
Hope u have a GREAT scan!! :)

Just wish I could feel this Wiggly Gummy Bear that would help I think!!


----------



## Joy143

Sis- I think I've gotten used to your weekly updates so it's weird to wait longer to hear about progress LOL Can't wait to hear how it goes on Friday.

Blues- Good luck tomorrow with your scan! I can understand you being nervous because I think we all wait for certain hurdles to clear before we can relax and enjoy it. Everyone settles in their own time. Let us know how it all goes. I'm sure your little one is progressing just fine. :hug:

Terri- I'll put out my welcome mat! Ready to get this show on the road for real! Think I'm going to make some chocolate chip cookies tonight for my husband to take to work with him tomorrow. Teachers love snacks! ha ha ha


----------



## Blueshoney

The scan went great! I cried again lol. The baby is 15.4mm which measures to 7+6, which is what I am!!! Whoohooo!!!! The heartbeat was 166. My doctor was very happy with the scan.


----------



## nessaw

Brilliant blues.x


----------



## Joy143

That's wonderful Blues! Love happy tears :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Blues so Happy for U!!! 

AFM I'm a nervous wreck of course and the Hospital called saying I have to pay my deductible of 300 just for the Ultrasound :nope:
Told them I would pay 100 cuz last time when they charged me the full amount they had to refund me due to my insurance pays for testing ... They never listen Oh Well !!


----------



## Fezzle

Great news, Blues!


----------



## kfs1

Yay Blues!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Everything went Great today Gummy Bear is right on track 11+6 we will have test results back in 7-10 days!! :)


----------



## kfs1

Awesome Sis!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Woohoo!! I can't believe you are almost 12w. Do you still have people to tell next week or everyone already knows? This is really a magical pregnancy. I'm just elated when I think about it.


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm actually 12wks today I still have people to tell but we r waiting for our test results!! ;)


----------



## Joy143

Woo Hoo Sis! Such great news.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Popping in quick---

What a precious doll baby, kfs1--She is just delicious! Thank you for sharing her pics!

Sis and Blues--Love hearing such positive news about your scans!! All is well, all is well. &#128077;

Neesaw--Sounds like nesting is underway and so is the heartburn. I feel for you there but little girly is worth it, of course. It will be soon.....unreal!

I'm forgetting everyone but will be back later. &#128522;


----------



## Joy143

Terri- Did you send the witch by greyhound or something? LOL She just got here so thank you very much! Before Day 100 whew! It's a light one but at least it's here. I started taking some iron/blood pills so hopefully that helped a bit too. I eat grass fed beef so I don't know what else I need to do to help build up my lining and have a decent flow. At least I don't have a three month chart to look at anymore. 

Katie- Glad to see you popped in. Let us know how things went in Michigan when you get a chance O:)

Hope everyone had a great weekend. Just sipping on caramel apple cider and enjoying the fall season. :winkwink:


----------



## Fezzle

Joy- I'm so glad she finally arrived! I hope this new cycle is much better!


----------



## terripeachy

Oh, I'm so happy to hear this Joy. Finally!!! A baby chart looks lovely in your siggy. hee hee.


----------



## Joy143

Thanks Fezzle! Took long enough but finally get to start over. When is your next scan? Coming up on 20 weeks woo hoo!

Terri- I think it will be a bit before there is any sort of ticker in my sig. I need to get my cycle under control first so I can actually have a shot at getting prego. Gotta tell you that I think the morning walking, whole lemon drink and vitex and iron supplements helped. On to the next!


----------



## Sis4Us

Think I finally got my ticker right which will put me at 5/7 due date !!!


----------



## Fezzle

Joy- it's tomorrow morning!


----------



## terripeachy

Joy-Oops. I didn't mean a baby chart (which would be lovely), but a short/compact/normal looking chart. hee hee.

Sis-Yeah for May babies. 

Blues-How are you doing?

Fezzle-Hope the scan goes well tomorrow! I am now hoping that you stay team yellow, but now that your DH has finally come around, I'll be happy to hear the gender either way. :)


----------



## Joy143

Great Fezzle! Looking forward to hearing about it! :yellow:

Sis- May 7th would be just in time for Mother's Day! How great would it be to have a new little one during that time?! :happydance:

Terri- Whew! Thought you were trying to rush me there :rofl: Yeah a nice normal-ish kind of chart would be lovely. 

Blues-Hoping for an update too. :flower:


----------



## Wish4another1

:hi: ladies... just checking in... :wacko:

Fezzle - I can't wait to hear about your scan!!! tomorrow!!! :happydance:

joy - praise the lawd (as my daughter would write) the :witch: found you!!! I am praying you have a normalish cycle this time!!! :thumbup:

Sis - Love that everything is peachy king for you!!! YAY!!!! :happydance:

:hi: Terri!!!! 

Hello everyone else!!!

AFM: CD 48 I think... I finally emailed my FE and said "uhm should I be concerned??" his response - take a pregnancy test... uhm NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
I haven't had sex since I don't know when - so unless some hot guy is sneaking in to have sex with me while I am asleep (and if he isn't waking me up I don't want him anyway!! :rofl: there is no way I am pregnant... I guess he has some meds he can give me to bring the :witch: on... gahhhh
well I had lunch with a friend of mine last Friday and she has some difficult news to tell me... my DH came to her church (she was door greeter - bet he was surprised) with another woman - now this town is 28 miles from where he lives... brokenhearted ladies... :cry: I mean I knew something was up and thought maybe that - but when its confirmed well - something dies inside... hopefully none of you know what I am talking about!!! :nope:
but in case you don't think he is sick enough - he emailed me Sunday night to ask "why I was so hateful to him - what did he do???"
:gun::gun::gun::bike::bike::bike:

where is the finger smiley??:finger::finger::finger:

I have had two co-workers announce pregnancies in the last 2 weeks... and one lady about to have her baby any day now... 

still smiling ladies... still smiling...


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish BIG HUGE :hugs: to U!!! Thats never easy to hear but I hope u told him exactly Why and that he needs to stay outta Church B4 he burst into Flames :devil:

Fezzle hope Ur scan went well!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Ugh Wish! I cannot BELIEVE he had the gall the take another woman TO CHURCH!! To church?? I mean, it's one thing if your friend sees him out having dinner with some other lady, but to take another woman to church!! I literally can't wrap my head around the "wrongness" of that. What in the world did your friend say?! Well, your ex is now somebody's else's future problem. I'm just glad he's not YOUR problem anymore. He clearly has deeper issues than you were aware of. Big HUGS to you!! But in the grand scheme of things, it's a blessing that he made his departure sooner rather than later in your life!

Joy--Thank heavens AF finally showed!!!! Whew!! I've never seen a thread rooting for an AF for someone so much!

Gotta go back and read...


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-I agree with the others..your exH is unbelievable. I mean, who does that?! Sis' comment about him bursting into flames made me laugh. In a way, it's good that your friend saw him and told you, so you have no reason to suspect anymore, and you have one *more* reason why you're better off without him. I am still kind of in shock over the whole thing, honestly. I hope you don't email him. Don't waste your time dealing with trash. Put it out and forget about it. And..if there's a hot man, good for you, although he needs to let you know what's going on. hee hee.

AFM-My dad is still here, and he doesn't have any hot dates with lady friends, so it's not like hubs and I could have a party even if we wanted to. Booo...hiss.... Bible study is cancelled this week and I had a good lesson plan for the the 5-7 year olds. I even had arts and crafts planned, so they'll have to do it next week. Fun is still scared/intrigued by my dad. My dad wanted to take him outside while he did some yardwork, and Fun would not go near him. My dad said Fun was running all through the house trying to get away. hee hee. Long story short, Fun sits in his crate during the day with the door open when my dad is at home. :rofl: What a baby.

It's supposed to :rain: all day. Remnants of Hurricane Patricia, I suppose.


----------



## Joy143

Wish-I guess all I can say is "ditto" to what everyone else said. It's one thing to suspect but another to have a kind of confirmation. Like a stab to the heart when you already thought you couldn't hurt any more. I'm on the 'let him know why' side of things. I say get it all out. Say what you have to say and move on. No need for a response from him. It's not a back and forth thing but rather you taking one last chance to let him know exactly how you feel and what is on your mind. After that, walk away with peace in mind and heart and don't look back. There is no reason to rehash it ever again because it will all be said and done. I know you have your daughters and your mom so just embrace that circle of love and know you have the same here in your online family. Sending you the biggest of :hug: ever! Like you said...just keep smiling. <3<3

Sis- If ever there were words that evoke a visual image...yours were it! :rofl: OMG I could so see him in flames at the door! ha ha ha How are you doing with morning sickness? Hope you are able to keep the good stuff down.

Fezzle- Just waiting to hear the update from you today. :flower:

Katie- LOL can you imagine if we started placing bets on AF coming?! Sheesh! That was beyond crazy and I'm so glad it's over now. How did everything go in Michigan? Is Mimi doing ok? Are the children growing by leaps and bounds? I swear it always seems they make the most progress in the Fall/Winter seasons. LOL

Terri-I can believe that Fun is scared of your dad! LOL Freedom comes from stepping through the crate door and he is having no part of it! Uh oh your dad isn't going out on dates? Maybe he is thinking about a certain lady friend in particular?? ha ha Too bad about this weeks class but at least you have a lesson plan ready to go for the next one. I love arts and crafts so you know they are gonna love it! Stay dry today O:)

AFM- Just :coffee: and waiting to see what this cycle brings. I'm looking forward to a couple of appointments next month. I have one with a new GP and then I have one with a fertility specialist that is going to review my case. At least I'm not being told I'm too old or that there is nothing that I can do. They asked for all my medical records and my charting so they can analyze everything before the meeting. I just wish I had done more testing instead of letting the one Dr get me down in the dumps and think I had to give up. I want to see what they say or if they at least have any recommendations for me. I hear that they ask you to get a whole lot of testing done too if they take your case so I'll have to prepare for that. That crap gets expensive real fast when insurance doesn't cover it. 

Hope everyone is doing well! :wave: to you all


----------



## Fezzle

Scan was great! He or she is measuring a bit on the small side, but still in the normal range. All the anatomy they checked looked good and healthy though, as did my placenta. He or she was moving around loads so it was really fun to watch! We have the sex info in an envelope which we're planning to open this weekend- if we can resist!

I'll catch up with everyone else later- at work. booo


----------



## Joy143

Congratulations Fezzle! I'm so excited for you and your husband!! :happydance::happydance: :yellow::yellow::yipee::yipee: 

Now to see if you can hold out until the weekend. Glad everything is measuring as it should and that you got to see so much movement. Baby was just as excited as you!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Fezzle so Glad everything went so Well idk how u do it I would be looking and searching to know!! :haha:

AFM yes I have been able to eat the past few days DH has taken me out to lunch twice this week I just have to eat very small Amounts to keep my tummy in check!! :)


----------



## Blueshoney

Joy- So happy AF finally arrived!!! When you meet with the specialist I would ask about your chances with a mini-ivf cycle. Here is the link to one of the studies I read. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3650145/

Wish-OMFG the nerve of your husband!!! I'm an atheist and I'm disgusted that he took his mistress to church with him. WHAT A HYPOCRITE!! You deserve so much more. I just know you will find a hot man that actually deserves you. Independent women do have to look harder to find a man strong enough to handle us! 

Terri-Oh poor Fun! So hilarious he rather be in his crate than hang out with your father. 

Fezzle-So happy about your scan. I would never be able to hold out til the weekend for the results. I can't wait to find out! 

Katie-I hope your trip is going well. 

AFM-My scan went well. The baby is 20.6mm which is 8 + 5 so YEA!!! Right on target still. The heartbeat was 176. It was so strong and you could see immediately on the ultrasound. I have officially graduated from the clinic to my OB! I have my first appointment with the OB on November 2. Not sure what to expect at it but my doctor is writing a letter to the OB to summarize my procedures and the various ultrasounds. 

This past week the fatigue has turned me into a narcoleptic. I literally am falling asleep everywhere in like 5 -20 minute increments. Staying awake at work is soooo hard. I had my first bought of vomiting this morning. I hope it stays mild as I wasn't nauseous throughout the day.


----------



## terripeachy

Great update Blues!! Yay for graduation...are you they putting you in the high risk category because of age, or they haven't said yet? I'm so happy that the baby is doing well and you are doing well (aside from a little bit of nausea). :wohoo:


----------



## Joy143

Thanks Blues. Interesting read for sure. I'm not sure I would qualify because I haven't done IVF before so don't have a track record of failure and also my FSH is higher than 'slightly' elevated. It doesn't hurt to ask though! Glad you and baby are doing well. Too funny you becoming a narcoleptic! Takes a lot out of you growing a tiny human. :sleep::sleep:

Yay Sis for keeping food down! Plus hubby being so good to you and taking you out twice in a week. Can you say pampered boys and girls? LOL


----------



## Katie Potatie

Fezzle---So glad the ultrasound went well! Oooh, this weekend?! Yeeee!! I'm going to make my guess I "feel" like you are having a boy, and I'm typically opposite, so I would say girl. Although I was wrong with kfs1. It's just that my "feeling" is usually wrong. &#128523;

Random side note... I wonder if IUI's typically produce more boys than girls? Unless I don't understand the process, I think they try to time the insemination right before ovulation? If that's the case, boy sperm swim faster than girl sperm so you would think that more boys would result out of IUI? Sis has probably researched thisGo Sis!

Blues--Hooray hooray for another good ultrasound and being moved to regular OB. I would think since you have had a good pregnancy that they would just put you on regular protocol, but every doctors office is different with how they treat ladies over 35. but as we say, extra ultrasounds and checks on the baby is never a bad thing!

Sis--You should be getting out of the nauseous stage soon right?? Were you sick like this with your boys? When do you get to find out the gender?! I still can't believe after all of this time and losses you're having a baby!

Terri--I can just picture your dad trying to get Fun outside with him and Fun giving him side-eye! So, I know your dad is there because of the infection at the rental property, but is he planning on renting it again or getting out of the landlord business and selling the property? I know so many people who rent properties and it always seems to end up in a big headache! I could never do it. I am so type A that as soon as I walked in and saw a stain on the carpet I'd flip my lid!! 

Another totally random side note--I stalk the "Chinese Acupuncture" thread...and I have since I first joined the site, so I've been secretly keeping up with all of those ladies for a couple of years now. Anyway, did you know that one of those ladies is actually pregnant now but hasn't mentioned it on there? I'm not sure why she hasn't announced it but I saw her post something else on a separate thread and she's in her second trimester now!! I'm super stalker happy for her, I'm just surprised she hasn't shouted it from the rooftops. 

Joy--It sounds like the clinic you're going to be working with is a step in the right direction! Sounds like they are on top of things. Woohoo!!

Wish--I agree with Joy and Terri...get it off your chest and then leave the garbage on the curb. Continual hugs to you!

Afm--Trip to Michigan went well but it was cold and rainy and I don't think we are going to do another October trip in the future. Especially since we have to take my daughter out of school now, which wasn't a consideration before, when she was in preschool. Now, in elementary school, they get all fussy about that kind of stuff! Anyway, the trip was good being able to see the family and my Mimi. Nobody in my family are big cryers We all grieve privately But there was a sadness that definitely permeated my Mimi. Just a forlornness. She wears Granddad's watch, carries his wallet, and wears his favorite sweatshirts. It's like she has to have things that were always on him, close to her, to feel him. WowI never really figured that out until I just typed it! But I can only imagine that when you're with somebody since you're 20 years old and you are now 94, it's like literally losing a part of yourself. 

Enough of that sadness Everyone have a great upcoming weekend!


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-ooh that's a good scoop on the acupuncture thread. Maybe she just feels bad since most on there did not get pregnant. Even though we're all strangers, we're still women with feelings and feel bad about sharing good news sometimes. I'm happy for whoever it is. I do know that one person on there was being stalked by a coworker so she had to stop posting. How crazy is that?

Sorry your trip to MI was so sad this time and yes, it's cold there in October. Maybe Mimi can come visit you next time. 

Fun definitely gives my dad the side eye. He's such a baby I can't even believe it. 

Hubs, my dad and I had dinner at the casino last night. It was really good. We went to Aaron Sanchez' restaurant. He's on food network and cooks Mexican food. If definitely go back. None of us gambled, and that's fine. It wasn't that crowded for a Thursday night, but we were there pretty early so I'm sure it gets more crowded as the night goes on. 

I'm working second shift today so I'm home now and resting up for my four hour work shift. Hee hee. I get to work a shortened day when I work off shift. Yay!! Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow so glad everything is going great for U Blues Congrats on Graduating!!! :)

AFM I spoke to soon on the Nausea I got sick that nite and felt Horrible yesterday been taking my meds today so I can have Papadeux for Lunch :) its our 10 Yr Anniversary Today that's why DH has been so nice this week Joy :haha:
Still no call about my results just yet ... And NO Katie I wasn't sick at all w the boys but I'm not Counting my eggs just yet !!! FXFX

Hope everyone has a Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## Joy143

Katie-Not the best trip but still having family together was a comfort for all I'm sure. Hugs to you and the whole family.

Terri-Ahh dinner at the casino sounds good. I like watching Aaron on Chopped. I'm sure the restaurant had fabulous food. I don't gamble but I like to go for the food and the shops. Can't remember the name of the place I used to go in Foxwoods casino but they had the BEST new york style cheesecake! OMG I always had to eat one there and take one for the road. Bought a whole one once and they looked at me like I was about to go on a binge eating craze. One slice is humongous and about 4 inches high. HUGE but I love it!

Sis-Ha ha ha the return of the sickness. Get that under control because Papadeux isn't as good coming up as it is going down. Congrats on 10 years!!! That is wonderful news. Wishing you both many more years together.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Happy Anniversay Sis! What a wonderful gift you both have coming! That is really interesting that you didn't get sick with the boys and are sick now It is a more medically-based theory that women carrying girls tend to have more morning sickness due to the increased girl hormones running through your body. But I know you know that! Never got horrible, horrible morning sickness with Kaylee, but I was absolutely more nauseous and had more food aversions with her than I did with Cody. Absolutely no doubt. I think there is a nice probability this could be a girl no matter what the gender study thing you had done said. Feeling with you, too, has been boy almost from the get-go. And you know how I go with that. Can't wait to find out!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Here's a pic of the kiddos Halloween pics. Kaylee is Frankie Stein (the daughter of Frankenstein from Monster High) and Cody is Frankenstein!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Katie Potatie

One more...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kfs1

Wish/Twinnie - No real words about your husbands actions. I mean, that is just beyond disgusting and I hope that this just reinforces for you how much better you are than him! You deserve SOO much more! And your life is already so full without him anyway. So a big FU to him! Still, I'm sending big hugs and kisses to you. Stay strong my friend.

Terri - That's too funny about Fun and your Dad. Dogs are so funny that way. My SILs dog despises their Uncle. I mean DESPISES. So bizarre.

Fezzle - Congrats on the great scan. Woohoo. :)

Blues - Congrats to you, too. Such great news. Try to get some rest.

Sis - ugh. I hope the nausea subsides soon.

Katie - LOVE those pics. Your kids are too cute! hope you're doing ok.

Hi Joy! :)

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Joy143

Katie- Your children are just adorable! Love the costumes. Looks like Kaylee is enjoying being a big sister. 

KFS1 - Hi! Thanks for popping in. Hope you and Miss Adeline are doing well.


----------



## terripeachy

I volunteered at a nearby football game yesterday with the SPCA and there was a family fun festival. The kids came on buses from the YMCA and I asked one girl what she was going to be for Halloween and she said 'Frankie stein!'Thanks Katie. Otherwise, I'd be like a grandma :jo:-"Frankenstein??" Ha ha. Love the pics. 

My nieces and nephew didn't know what to do, but once they figured it out, the two year old got the most candy because she kept asking for one more piece. They were Elsa, SWAT guy, Doc McStuffins and a watermelon. I'll put a picture up tomorrow.


----------



## Fezzle

We took our little card to the woods today and found a lovely spot where the sun was coming through and hitting a pond- plus the weather is gorgeous here today!

We closed our eyes and counted down and...

it's a girl! :pink:

We were both surprised- we both were leaning towards thinking it was a boy for some reason. Now we just keep giggling about it. DH is on the phone with his mum now, and I'm waiting for my parents to get up and online so I can tell them.


----------



## kfs1

Awesome Fezzle!! Congratulations! :) :)


----------



## Sis4Us

I knew it I knew it I knew it :yipee: Congrats Fezzle!!! :pink:

Hopefully I will get the same news real soon we called Friday to check and they said Maybe Monday !!! :grr:

Katie love the Costumes they r Too Cute!! Hope everyone had a Happy Halloween!! Time to Redecorate here and start watching Christmas Movies :haha:
I'm actually excited about Christmas for a change cuz I have my Present to carry around this year :xmas7: :xmas8:

I'm starting to worry a Lil cuz I'm not feeling my Gummy bear still and I still can't get a clear HB but my placenta is in front so maybe that why idk not getting a scan every week is gonna kill me!! :nope:


----------



## Sis4Us

My Lil man dressed up 


https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_Snapchat-4467014516927063654_zpsdhhcxlph.jpg


----------



## Joy143

Congratulations Fezzle! So happy for you both! 

Sis- Can't wait until you finally get the news. FX it's ready tomorrow!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Fezzle---Woohoo!!! We had a run of boys on here and now the girls are coming on. Congrats!! Are you glad you found out now?

Terri--Oh yes please post pics of the littles in their costumes! Glad you were schooled on Frankie Stein ahead of time. Lol

Sis--Eeee I hope you find out Monday! Are u going to find out over the phone? It's still early to feel their movement and the placenta could certainly be causing problems with finding that hb. But I totally understand feeling nervous. You son is creepy cute!! Creepy costume but cute cuz he's so little. &#128512;


----------



## Sis4Us

He's a BIG kid trapped in a Lil kids body he was GHOST for Call of duty all the teenagers Loved his costumes and kids his age were like what r u !!! :haha:


----------



## Fezzle

Yes- DH is glad we found out too and he was the one who originally wanted to be Team Yellow. He sent me emails earlier saying 'We're having a little girl' and 'I can't stop thinking about her'. :cloud9: He is already in love!


----------



## Wish4another1

Fezzle - awwwww a little girl!! I do love little girls - its all I have ever known!!! and your husband sounds so smitten <3<3<3
Congrats Lady!!!! 

Sis - waiting here :coffee::coffee:

sounds like everyone had a wonderful Halloween weekend! Lots of costumes and little kids and CANDY!!

I didn't do halloween this year - my daughter spent the weekend with her bestie at the besties college - so I was home alone with the dawgs!! :thumbup: - cooking turkey chili and pot roast - so I can bring my lunch to work!!
I am doing a couple 30 day challenges - one is not eating out wacko:) Lord help me on that one!! :haha: and the other two are exercise challenges one is called Planksgiving -30 days of doing plank exercises every day :bodyb::bodyb: and the other is abs/killer full bodyworkouts...
so hopefully 1 Dec I will be a few pounds lighter and have some more muscles...
CD 54 here... FE wont see me because I am no longer trying to get pregnant so I have to call and see my regular doc and then get referred back to my GYN... oh the fun of insurance... but maybe I will have started by the time I actually get all these appointments made??!!

the weather is beautiful here... I Hope you all looking forward to the holiday season... 
I know I am (we are spending Christmas is Florida hehe)
:boat::shipw::icecream::drunk::xmas12:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well we have a HEALTHY LIL BOY!!!!

It's gonna take me a Lil to accept but I kinda knew it was this weekend I just had a feeling!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - I know you wanted a girl... :hugs2: for that... I know you will be excited by the time that little one makes his appearance and :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: for a healthy little baby!!!

and above all - blame your husband :rofl: you know im kidding... kinda


----------



## Driving280

Fezzle, congratz!!! Sis, congratz!! Sis, I know you wanted a girl, but you will love this baby boy :) I wanted a girl too, but I have two boys that are the light of my life. 

Sounds like everyone had a great Halloween! We did, as well - went to the beach during the day. California living :) Both kids had fun in the sand.

Nothing new with me here other than DH started his job and I am even more tired now :) I also just got my period back finally as I am dialing down breastfeeding. I guess we'll have to make a decision about trying again in the next few months...


----------



## Sis4Us

He's already blaming himself and said We can try Again WTH ... I don't think I can handle all that !!!! I just need time just know I'm here even if I'm not saying anything!!


----------



## VJean

Katie, love the pics! Your babies are just too cute!

Sis, congrats on your healthy baby boy! I know how you feel...I felt the same way when we found out we were having a boy. Take time and process everything...it's ok to grieve for not having a little girl! :flower:

Fezzel, that sounds like a perfect way to reveal your gender results!

Wish, your challenges sound fantastic! Sorry about your referrals thou- what a pain! 

Terri, that sounds like a lot of fun! Can't wait to see pics! 

Joy, glad the witch finally showed! 

We had a laid back Halloween. Haddie was hell bent on being Cinderella. I tried to talk her into something else because she literally wears a princess costume daily, but she was adamant. I'm all about matching costumes, so I threw something together to make Keegan Gus Gus, Cinderella's chubby mouse. He even left his hat on! She loved trick or treating and really got the hang of it!

Hope everyone has a great week!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## VJean

One more pic, but this is a repeat to those I'm friends with on Facebook.
:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## terripeachy

VJean-OMG!! Keegan's belly is hilarious! I love the pictures. Thank you so much for sharing them with us.

Sis-I miss you already! It's ok, it's ok. :hugs: A baby boy will be wonderful. Your sons are going to love him so much. Take your time processing the news and when you're ready to try again we'll all be here. :winkwink:

Fezzle-I can't remember if I wrote to you on here, but yay for a girl. <3

Wish-Um..if my sister and I get accepted to the Chicago marathon, will you come cheer for us? hee hee. It's in the fall. I'll stop running so I can give you tons of hugs. Hope your pot roast is yummy. I brought my lunch in today too.

Driving/Katie-:wave:

Here is the picture of my nieces/nephew. I can't remember if I told you, but they are Elsa, a SWAT guy, Doc McStuffins and a watermelon.
 



Attached Files:







cichy halloween.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kfs1

Sis - I'm sorry you didn't get your little girl this time around but I'm still happy that you have a healthy boy coming your way! 

Wish - You rock Twinnie with all of those challenges! I'm right there with you in a way - hope to start weight watchers once I'm back at work. Ugh. I can't believe you have to do all of that just to see your OB. So annoying!

Driving - The beach sounds amazing. :) I just got my period, too, since I'm not breastfeeding. Fun stuff, huh? I'm definitely NOT ready for another child at the moment though. I'm happy with my little angel. :)

Terri - Your nieces and nephews are too cute!!!!! :)

Vjean - Loving those pics. Gus Gus is such a cute idea. :)

Hi everyone else! Busy weekend. Halloween was great and we also celebrated my DHs bday. I have pics but once again I'm on my stupid phone. I'll try to hop on and post some in a bit.


----------



## kfs1

ugh. I tried to post a photo. It's sideways though
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Joy143

Wish- You have a full schedule going there. Props to you girl! Hoping your cycle starts soon and you don't try to copy my 96 days LOL Yum for pot roast. My hubby is not a beef fan so if I do something like that I have to make him a separate dinner. Fall and winter bring such yummy comfort food dishes that you'll make your 30 day challenge. It's all about using that crock pot to make it easier. You can do it! 

Hey Driving! Thanks for checking in. Glad your hubby got started on the new job. Hmm decisions, decisions...you know if you decide to go that route again we'll be here :flower: Just try and get your self some rest/find your energy again. 

Sis-Just know I'm thinking of you hon. :hugs: A healthy baby is a great thing. 

VJean- Thanks! It finally got here and now I'm on to the next. Your children are so cute! And I agree, I love Keegan's belly!!! That was well done of you to match them like that. Haddie looks beautiful. She's a princess everyday and wants people to know it. Love that smile.

Terri- Your nieces and nephew are too cute! I think that's a strawberry because of the seeds on her costume. LOL How are things with your dad and Fun?

KFS1-Adeline looks too precious!! OMG! And she looks like she is just gaining weight and getting bigger. Happy Birthday to your hubs! Hope you guys had a good celebration. O:) 

AFM-This cycle already looks a bit better temp wise. It seems consistent without all the ups and downs but I'm running warmer than usual so maybe that's a good thing? Not too much happening yet. Just waiting for next weeks appointments. 

And a big :hi: to anyone I missed. It seems like everyone is checking in these day. Love It!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Joy - no way do I want to try your record!!! But I cannot get into my regular doctor until 1 DECEMBER!! :growlmad: so it may very well be the end of the year before I can see my ob/gyn:shrug: what can I do??? 

terri - just so you know - I am scheduled to come to baltimore next year in September :) I sure hope I can see you - I am not afraid to ride trains or anything so keep that in mind - and if you are running Chicago (which I highly recommend) I will be there - and I even promise to have a sign (and on course snacks if necessary) :) :hugs: thanks friend...

:hi: driving!! so good to hear from you and I am jelly about your California halloween!!! the beach plus anything is superb!!! 

kfs/twinnie - love love love the pics of your little sweet pea!!! thank you for sharing...and boo on the :witch: visiting you so soon!!

Thanks ladies for all your support! it really means a lot to me! as i said earlier I cannot get into my regular doctor until December 1st... so lets hope the :witch: shows up before then... I just don't want any huge cysts or anything wrong that is keeping her from flying in... you know what i mean??
no update with my DH (is there another abbreviation I could use here - he is not Dear Husband at all) :coffee: on my attorney to deliver the divorce papers to me...:shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Joy-I was debating between a watermelon and a strawberry. But...the color is watermelon colored, and the green stockings and oblong, black seeds, so that's why I decided it's a watermelon. hee hee. Who knows?

Fun stole one of my husband's cookies off of the tv table last night, and got punished. He is really greedy these days, and I know he has enough food. He's getting more used to my dad, meaning he will smell his shoes/pants for longer periods of time when my dad is sitting on the recliner, but as soon as my dad looks at him, Fun still gets scared and runs towards me. So...no significant change. hee hee.

kfs1-Oh, that baby....so cute!! She's like 'I'll wear it, but I don't really like it.' hee hee.


----------



## Joy143

Wish-I totally feel you. Nobody wants to break my record. I was in the same boat as you. I made an appointment at the end of September and the first available was Nov. 9th. That's just excessive to me but at least the witch finally showed before the appointment. Hoping the same for you. Also, that run around they are putting you through is just ridiculous. Ugh! Insurance is just not efficient. 

Terri- I can see the watermelon in that. Open slice and in my case ready to be salted and devoured. A real piece of watermelon and not that cutie pie of a niece LOL Making me want summer back on that fruity thought. ha ha ha Glad Fun is getting a little more used to dad. So skittish though. It takes time. How are things on the work front? Are they done with layoffs? I may start working at the post office this month. No more lazy days at home but I'm ok with that. Looking forward to spending my time with big people who speak in full sentences LOL (maybe?)


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks for All Ur Love and support ladies but Nothing is helping me right now and seeing Lil girls everywhere makes me CRY !!! My boys r way less than excited and the idea of getting rid of my girly room throws me over the edge I really don't think I can handle this and I feel horrible for feeling this way !!! :cry: :(


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Sis...I feel for you. :hugs: I don't know what to say, but I can empathize.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis I wrote up this long post to you late last night and my phone refreshed and I lost it.
Please don't feel guilt about grieving and being sad and mad and whatever emotions you are going through right now. It wouldn't be healthy to bottle it all up and put on a shiny face. Your shiny face will come when that baby is in your arms and you can't fathom him being anyone else. I know we've all expressed it before, but it's worth saying again, that your sadness about not having a girl is an emotion separate from the love you have for this little baby. Your long desire for having a little girl in your family doesn't negate the love you have for your two older sons and it's no different with this baby boy. Feel your feelings and give yourself time and permission to work thorough them. 

And yay for having a healthy baby growing in there!! That is the greatest blessing of all. &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;


----------



## Blueshoney

Sorry I haven' updated in a while. This fatigue is killing me. I am barely making it through work! Hopefully I will get my energy back soon. OMG everyone's kids in their costumes are so cute! I can't believe Keegan is walking already. *hugs* Sis I know you really wanted a girl and its ok to grieve that. I go for the genetic testing on Monday. I hope it comes back quick. I hadn't been worried about it but now that I have my appointment I am freaking out! I have hope though as the women in my family have had children later in life all with no issues. 

Oh before I forget! I bought a doppler a few weeks back and I finally heard the heartbeat on Wednesday! It was amazing. I recorded it so I could send it to my mom. She was excited to hear it. Dh's face was so cute when he heard it.


----------



## Joy143

That's awesome Blues! I bet you find yourself listening to the heartbeat often. :flower: :flower:Really hoping you get that energy back soon. Takes a lot of work to make that baby but it's all worth it. Just pamper yourself when you get home with little naps and just taking it easy. Work is work, unfortunately not much you can do there. I used to use my lunch hour to eat for 20 minutes and then nap for the rest of my break. Just don't forget to set a phone alarm or something to wake you back up! ha ha Good luck on Monday with your genetics testing! Let us know how it goes :hugs:

Can anybody help with OPK info? I just started using them this cycle and the first day CD 12 I think, it had two faint lines but the control was darker than the test line so I figured it was negative according to the directions. Well since then the tests have shown just the control line with no second test line. Do you think I missed it or it could still be coming? I haven't had the temp shift for O and CM wasn't considered fertile either. Just kind of confused is all.


----------



## Fezzle

Blues- good luck with your test results! Are you finding out the sex with it? Glad you found the heartbeat! I found the doppler so reassuring right before the 12 week scan to help with the anxiety of going in and having a mmc, and then between 12 weeks and when I started feeling movement. 

Joy- my OPKs were really different before they went positive- in some cycles, they'd get gradually darker until it was very obviously positive, but with others, there were faint lines and then very suddenly positive the next day! My CM usually matches up though. Keep testing and Fx!


----------



## Joy143

Thanks Fezzle! I actually screwed up today's because I forgot to go back and check. By the time I did it was way past time so not usable. :shrug:

How are you feeling these days?


----------



## Fezzle

I think my energy is coming back a bit and rarely have nausea now, but moodwise I am starting to lose interest in work and just ready to get the house ready for the baby, buy lots of baby stuff and meet her! Still about 4 months to go though.


----------



## Joy143

Ha ha ha early nesting huh? Love it! I think I'd be the same way if given the chance. Didn't get to really relish pregnancy with my daughter as it was just me so I was working like crazy to take care of us. This time around would be so different. Have you already started getting her room ready? I think around 4 months I started stocking up on basics so I wouldn't have to go out as much when she was born. Diapers, bottles, wipes lol the works. I didn't have to go buy that stuff for months! ha ha ha So happy for you!!!


----------



## Fezzle

We started clearing it out, but need to decorate and get new carpet before we start filling it with new furniture and stuff. I might go to an NCT nearly new sale this weekend (second hand stuff) and get some things though.


----------



## Joy143

I love going to garage sales and second hand stores. You can find some great stuff sometimes. I wish I was more crafty so I can redo furniture pieces like some friends I know. I'm just not that skilled LOL You have plenty of time to get things ready so as your energy comes back you can do more and more. So lucky!

Hey Sis-Just want you to know I'm thinking of you! :hug:


----------



## Blueshoney

Joy-my opk tests would either gradually darken or go from stark white to positive. I also found that I got more accurate results testing in the middle of the day.


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm still here sorry I've been so Quite my Dogs have been fighting and the Pup really hurt my big girl this weekend cuz I wasn't here and my DH doesn't watch them close enough :nope:

So Sunday Luna got fixed and I've been a Nurse to both Doggies!!


----------



## Joy143

Aww Sis, I hope the big girl is ok. With you taking care of them I'm sure they will both be just fine.

Thanks Blues. I have been trying to take mine in the afternoon too. After them being stark white, I have a faint line today but still not as dark as the control line so I'm hoping mine is like yours that was more gradual. Starting to get a little anxious though because it's already Day 17.


----------



## terripeachy

Joy-I hope those OPKs work for you. I used the digi flashing smiley one, and sometimes they were so frustrating. I'm happy that I don't use them anymore, but it's good you're using them so you can have a little peek into what's going on.

Blues-Yay for fatigue..hee hee. That means all is going well.

Sis-Oh no! Sorry to hear about your dogs. Why can't husbands take care of dogs? Fun went buck wild when I was in Seattle, and it was hard getting him to remember who is the boss of the house, but now he remembers. :haha:

Here's my update. My dad is still in town and apparently, my brother is moving north! He's going to stay in my dad's rental house a) because he probably will never have to pay rent b) he will most likely never get evicted c) he has nothing better to do, so why not secure some shelter? His gf/fiancee has four kids and they range from age 4-10 (I think). This area is in one of the worst school districts in the country, so not sure why she would want to move there. It's sad as far as I'm concerned. They have to move out of their place by the 15th, so I guess my dad is going to work on the house while they are living there. Not sure, really. I thought my dad wanted to be gone by the time they move in, but I don't think it's going to work out that way. I wish them all the best.

Hi everyone else! Happy Veteran's day, Wish!! <3 Thank you.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Terri-- OK, somehow I completely missed that you have a brother! How do you feel about having them closer to you now? Sounds like the girlfriend doesn't care much about her kid's school district as long as there is a gravy train. Pretty sad!

Fezzle-- I love me some secondhand baby/kid shopping! I know I have mentioned it before on here, but I always recommend getting good used baby gear if you can because it's used for such a short period of time and retail cost can really add up. Even now, most of the kiddo's stuff that I get is bought secondhand. Saves boatloads of money! Now that you know baby's gender, I really think your shopping experience is going to be a lot more fun!

Joy--You just came off of a marathon cycle and now waiting to O I'm sure is nerve-racking! I've tried both the smiley face OPK's and the line ones and I preferred the line ones because I could see the progression leading up to O. At least I knew something was brewing. Hope you get a positive soon!

Sis--Still thinking about you and hope your Pup is behaving now! Is your older dog okay?


----------



## Katie Potatie

Blues--Oh I'm glad you got the Doppler. I'm very impressed that you are already able to find baby's heartbeat! Just remember that that little one still has lots of room to meander about and will still move around a ton and sometimes it may be hard to find them in these early weeks!


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-My brother lives on the northeast side of Bmore, but we don't talk. He's a liar, and unfortunately a loser, so I don't have anything to do with him or his gf/fiancee. I don't like being around people I can't stand, so I choose not to deal/talk/associate with him. My dad feels bad for him since he's his only son, so they'll take advantage of my dad and that will be that. It's not like he was getting rent from the MIA tenant anyway, so what's the difference?

Joy, your chart is making me nervous again. Any updates on the OPKs?


----------



## Joy143

Thanks Katie! It seems like that is the consensus...line opks are the way to go. It's confusing as some days I'll have a faint test line and other days it will be stark white. What in the h---?! All I can do is keep trying.

Terri- You think my chart is making YOU nervous? LOL I'm looking at it like "come on now" I'm not wanting to compete for distance with last cycle again. I have O'd later on some months like around day 25 or 28 so I'm just plugging right along for now. I can understand the separation from your brother. There are enough toxic people around that if you have the choice, you can make that separation. Maybe later on he will get his act together. You never know when people really decide to become responsible adults until it happens.


----------



## Sis4Us

My BIG girl is on the mend the Lil Luna is just back to her normal spunky self after getting fixed!! We r keeping them separated for another week and then slowly introduce them again!! We will just have to be on High Alert!!!

I swear I still don't hear this Babies HB and I don't feel him moving so I worried I go to the OB on Monday!! :shrug:
I hear stuff in the 122 but I know that my HB so idk where the LO is!?!?!


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - so sorry to hear about your dog troubles - my two are two peas in a pod - but the neighbors dogs are horrible. the guy lets them out and if I happen to step outside with my two they make a beeline for my dogs. I hate it...:growlmad::growlmad: so I can only imagine how you must feel trying to reintroduce them! I hope it all goes well... have they had troubles before? you have had Luna for a little while now?? :hugs:

Terri - ugh to the brother situation... i will never understand how people take advantage of other people (especially parents) and they sleep at night!!! good for you for setting boundaries - sometimes that is very hard to do!!! and totally agree with your statement about DH's not being able to take care of dogs!!! :nope:
thanks for the "thank you" it really is my honor to serve this great country!! :mrgreen:

Joy - good luck with those OPK's I always took 2 to 3 a day... I know it sounds crazy but I wanted to make sure I caught that surge... but don't listen to me - look how I turned out - not pregnant!!! hahahaha 
I hope your cycle is not crazy long like the last one!!! keep taking those supplements - I sure hope they are helping!!!

Fezzle - how is everyone taking the :pink::pink: news??

Blues - congrats on finding the heartbeat - I always wanted to do that - didn't know about those things when I was preg 19 years ago... :hugs:

:hi: to the rest of you lovelies!!

AFM: Joy you have kept the cycle record. I only got to 60... and the "witch" arrived with a vengenance of course!!! but I am hoping she will be done in the next day or two... 
My divorce paperwork was filed on Tuesday... he should get the stuff in the mail today. I am waiting for the reaction or lack of reaction... he is still attending the "other church" with his other "friend" as far as I know - my friend saw him there Sunday... and he tried to talk to her of course... she wouldn't have it... he told her "i love your church" yeah I bet he does... :winkwink:
well in other bombshell news - My oldest daughter is preg - yep ladies - I am gonna be a grandma - she was distraught at first, but her boyfriends reaction was positive and he is excited - so she is 24 and has an excellent job and so does her bf - and her bf is happy - making to do lists... I told her the priority is to figure out what this baby is gonna call me!!! :rofl: ok maybe not... welcome to my wacky world !!! the news is being kept quiet until her first dr appt on November 30th... :wacko::thumbup::shrug::cloud9::dohh::happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

Wow- congrats, Grandma! How exciting! 

Everyone is really excited! Though now that people are satisfied with the 'do you know what you're having?' question, they've moved on to bothering us about names, and we're not going to decide on one until she's born (or tell people IRL!).


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-Aww..I'm so happy for you. I guess it's a little bittersweet, but in the end, it's going to be so fab! I can't wait to see that baby's picture and you holding your first grand.

Sis-So good to see you checking in. I'm sure all is going well with your little baby. Sorry the dogs are having such a rough time though. I wonder what set Luna off?


----------



## Wish4another1

I forgot to add a picture of me and the two girls... we had family pics before we knew our family was growing!!

sorry for those who are my facebook friends - you get to see them again!
 



Attached Files:







us.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 7









us_2.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 7









12193460_1297619110264424_4387516332036602160_n.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sis4Us

Great Pics Wish and Congrats!!!! :yipee:

The dogs have always been two peas in a pod until they sinced Mommy was caring more than her Big Butt :haha:
So they r in completion to be Mommies Protector I just wish they would join the same team!!!

I moved up my appointment to tomorrow just cuz I'm worried something is wrong cuz I've had a Migrane for several days now!!! I go at 9am so I should know something in the morning !!!! FX everything is just fine and I'm being silly!!

It baffles me how everyone is having girls except me everyone on my PG Group all girls so far :nope:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Wish!!!! Oh my goodness that is so exciting!!! You know what? This baby is the light you need right now in the midst of the divorce and everything. Something so wonderful to look forward to. My Mom has said, as many Grandmothers do, that having grand babies is a whole other level of love. It's like double the love, because its your baby's baby. Don't worry, I won't call you "Glam-ma" on FB. Hush hush until she announces!

Terri--Welp. That is probably why I didn't know you had a brother that lived in town! I don't know if the same applies here, but my half brother was always babied much more than my step sister and I were and our parents made excuses for him and coddled him endlessly (he was the baby and only boy) and he turned out much the same way. 

Sis--Don't you have anterior placenta? Am I making up randomness in my head? Were you feeling much movement before? I'm glad you are going for an appt tomorrow to check to ease your fears. Does it take the doctor a while to find baby on their Doppler? Are you pressing Doppler wand flush against your skin or tilting it? I found pressing the wand to different spots pretty hard into my tummy and then rotating it around in a circular motion so the wand was tilted was how I could find the hb the best. So like tilted at an angle instead of flush against my skin. Im
Sure things will be fine with baby but good reassurance getting the appt. Hope those puppies can readjust to each other's company soon, too! Our dogs always just ignored each other and lived separate lives so I've never had to break up fights, but I'm sure it's very scary. And I'm sorry you are feeling the sting of your PG thread having all girls. Have you joined the Gender Disappoinment thread? You may find some commradere there of other people who can understand your feelings. So many hugs to you!

Fezzle--Okay I guess we won't harass you about names then! Duly noted. Lol!

Joy--I don't read charts so I'm not sure about what's making everyone nervous! But LAWDY, I hope you don't go through another crazy long cycle again!!


----------



## Fezzle

lol I don't mind talking about names here- it's my only outlet of doing so!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I hope you're just being silly too, and i agree with Katie about going to the gender disappointment thread. I'm sure women on there are very supportive and have their own things going on, so they can help you too!

Wish-Four people in the picture, huh? hee hee. Those pictures are great, and all of you really look so happy.

Have a great weekend, ladies!


----------



## kfs1

Wish - beautiful pics! Congratulations! How are you feeling about this news? I'm sure you have mixed emotions but I know you'll be so happy when that baby arrives. Love you Twinnie.

Sis - I agree with the others. I'm sure you can find some support on the gender disappointment threads. Hugs to you. I'm sure everything's fine but of course check in after your appt.

Joy - praying that it's not another crazy cycle for you!

Hey Fezzle, Terri, & Katie!

Last day of my maternity leave ladies. :( I hate money. :(


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Aww..I can't believe today is your last day off work. Do you have a daycare set up? I bet you'll be crying so hard on Monday, but maybe once you get back to work, you'll be happy to see your coworkers and talk about Miss Adeline and it won't be so bad. Enjoy your weekend, and I'm sure it'll be ok. Ease into work next week, for sure. <3


----------



## Joy143

Wish-Those pics are great! Congratulations on becoming a grandma. I absolutely love it and yes it is a whole other level of love! It may not have turned out for you personally but at least you can be there for your daughter and help her with her first. Such a blessing. And I'm so glad you didn't break my cycle record. Wouldn't wish that on anyone! smh I was gonna say something about the jerk and then I thought...nope he's a jerk. That is all. LOL

KFS1- I don't envy you going back to work Monday. Do your best to enjoy the last few days and don't dwell on it too much. It will try and rob the last precious amount of time that you do have left and you don't want to be sad or angry about having to go back. Really wish there was some kind of work from home they could do for you or if they had the phase out/phase back program with your company. It allows you to decrease hours as you go on maternity leave and then to phase in you start back on part time hours, gradually increasing back to full time again. It really helps you readjust to everything and balance things better at home. Sending you love and hugs because it is not easy. :hug:

Fezzle- Have you given thought to any names yet? 

Sis- I'm glad you moved up your appointment. I was just going to ask about it but you beat me to it! LOL Take a deep breath and don't panic. I think everything is A ok. Honestly, I'm over here kind of holding out hope for you on the team pink front. This pregnancy hasn't been like your others so I'm really hoping it's your girl. I'll believe it when you finally have a scan that shows the stem on the apple. Until then...it's all speculation. :flower:

Katie Potatie- Yes, I was singing your name in my head. LOL How is the family doing? I'm waiting to see holiday pics of your little ones. Don't know if you do that kind of thing but that is what was in my head. Somehow I imagine you guys doing all kinds of crafts and fun outdoor activities. Hot chocolate, cookies, movies and the works! Maybe it's just because I'm that person that is already watching the Hallmark Channel for endless its Christmas movies. ha ha Hope all is well!

Terri- Hope you have a great weekend and good luck on another fantasy football weekend. You're number 1, You're number 1!

AFM- Only on CD 19 but haven't turned a corner yet with ovulation. I refuse to believe that it will be another marathon cycle. That would really be too much. Had our fertility consultation and they think they can help me without going the IVF route first. The tough part is my DH. He's against spending the $4400 on it because we have wanted a house for a while and he would rather put the money on that. He is stronger in faith than I am in believing that a child will come at some point. He's more accepting if it doesn't happen that I am which is kind of weird considering he doesn't have any. sigh I know I won't do it without him so I may just have to strengthen my faith and be accepting of whatever happens. For now looks like I'm doing this the hard way.


----------



## Sis4Us

My appointment was good besides that I had to get My pap didnt know that was happening :nope:
Didn't get to see him but we heard his <3 155BPM the nurse also said I can cut the Metformin back to1 a day for a week or so then stop it cuz she is concerned about my weight!!! :thumbup:

I have joined the GD threads but haven't been online much just trying to deal my own way I guess 
Joy thanks for HOH but genetic testing is 99.4% accurate so Im sure he is a HE!!


----------



## Fezzle

kfs- even knowing what the US is like with maternity leave, it still feels like that came around quickly! I hope the adjustment isn't too hard, though hopefully there will be some positives to being back in a work environment too.

Joy- I really hope you don't have a cycle like last time! Hopefully ovulation is coming any day now. Your chart is making a mountain!

DH and I haven't talked about names yet, but I've started making my own short list which keeps changing. Right now the names on it are:

Clara
Josephine/Josie
Tabitha
Imogen
Sally 
Anneliese
Fiona 
Simone

Knowing DH, he'll want something in the top 30 UK girls names. In the past, DH has mentioned liking Daisy but it doesn't sound grown up enough to me for when she's older as a first name (but ok for a middle name).


----------



## Joy143

Ooh Fezzle I like Josephine and Anneliese! Don't know why but I do. LOL Yes my chart is a mountain...now if only we can climb up to a baby on top! ha ha ha

Sis- I don't know how the genetic part escaped me on the testing. Can I just hold on to my .6% chance? LOL I'm glad everything was just fine. Now with the decreased meds maybe your sickness will ease up. That would be a blessing.


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Phew! So glad all is ok, and you get to decrease your meds. I'm glad you moved your appointment up until today. ^5.


----------



## Joy143

Um yeah...so instead of a long cycle, this time I had a short cycle. What in the entire h---?! Just started this morning and the only bright spot is that it seems to be a better quality so maybe the blood building pills are a step in the right direction. Second cycle with no O recorded but hopefully things are just working themselves out. Gotta stay positive or I might have to start throwing things. Hope everyone else is having a good weekend. :hi:


----------



## Fezzle

That's weird! I hope things are getting more normal with your cycles. I think I had a couple shorts ones after my mega cycle.


----------



## Sis4Us

Ur body will regulate back to the moon cycle u r use to being in I know weird but it's true!! I've noticed after my losses and births it's always gone back to new moon phase!! ;)


----------



## Joy143

I'm going to have to research that because I know nothing about the moon and how it relates to our cycles. I hope that is what it is. I could use some renewing lol


----------



## terripeachy

Joy-I didn't post over the weekend, but I saw your new chart. That certainly came out of nowhere! I hope this month everything works out perfectly. How crazy, but I think I'd prefer short cycles over super long. That just means more chances for baby!
I threw my beer can for you yesterday after the Ravens lost. hee hee. I know you were ready to throw more than beer after Peyton's performance. I actually felt REALLY bad for him. 

Hi to everyone else! :wave:


----------



## Sis4Us

My Poor guy Peyton needs to retire !!! :(


----------



## Joy143

Yes Terri! More than beer cans grr. I'm just hoping things are getting better. Looks like they might be. 

Sis he should hang it up after this year. He is too inconsistent right now. I'm trying to figure out how we beat the Packers and then suck the next 2 games?! 

AFM-I had a GP visit last week and go for bloods today. Not sure what she is doing because she didn't calculate it based on my cycle so maybe just the standard stuff and not hormones? Being that I started on Saturday though, not sure if I should suggest doing hormones again. This is all gonna be out of pocket though because of the insurance deductible so idk.


----------



## Sis4Us

If u started Saturday u could do CD3 bloods today it's still a base line so it would work!! HTH


----------



## Joy143

Yeah so that didn't go well. I forgot the fasting portion of the game and ate a piece of turkey bacon when I was making breakfast for the grandbaby. LOL I am rescheduled for tomorrow but the hormone testing is not going to happen this month. Brilliant move huh


----------



## terripeachy

Down with the turkey bacon!!! Sorry you missed your opportunity Joy, but now maybe we can hope for another short cycle for you so you can get your hormone testing done. Hopefully your out of pocket expense will be cheap if you've already met your deductible. At my work, once you meet your deductible, you are only responsible for another 20% or so. fxfx

Sis-How are you feeling these days? Hopefully you're not as sad as you were last week and the week before. :hugs:


----------



## Joy143

Well looks like today isn't going to happen either. Blizzard conditions today and school is closed. DH doesn't want me out on the roads so I have to call and cancel the blood work. Darn that turkey bacon! No self control over here hee hee At least he is home too so we can start a fire and just snuggle down at home together. :happydance:

How is everyone doing this week? :hi:


----------



## Sis4Us

Rainy windy conditions here so DH didn't want me going into the Library today which is fine I wasn't on the schedule anyways!!

We r taking a mini Vaca tomorrow to the new Golden Nugget Casino in Lake Charles well he has meetings but I get to Gamble hoping to land some Holiday Cash!! :)


----------



## moni77

Its been a LONG time since I have been on and went to the first page to see how people are doing - and OMG Congrats sis!!! So excited for you. Wish I could spend more time catching up with people - maybe over the holidays!


----------



## Blueshoney

Just a quick update. I got my panorama test results back and we are having a healthy baby girl! I'm shocked I was positive it was a boy.


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Blue! We were the same- surprised at a girl! And so glad to hear the other test results were good!


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations Blues!! Yeah!!!


----------



## kfs1

Moni!! - So good to hear from you. Post some new pics of the babe soon if you can!

Blues - Congratulations! Are you excited about having a little girl? I was convinced towards the end that I was having a boy, too, because everyone around me was guessing that. :)

Hey Fezzle, Joy, Sis, Terri, Wish/Twinnie, & Katie! Hope everyone's doing well!

So, I'm in the midst of my first week back to work.The first day was HORRIBLE but it's been OK. Daycare says that she's been great but she is EXHAUSTED after we pick her up. I'm sure she's just getting used to things but it's just so sad. Work has been fine - they're very supportive and they're letting me work from home 2 days a week until the end of the year (possibly longer) so I can keep Adeline home later and pick her up earlier. I still have to bring her for part of the day, though, because I have video conferences and things and wouldn't be able to get anything done. Anyway, we're adjusting to our new normal. I just hope she is a little more rested eventually. It's tough ladies.


----------



## Fezzle

Hi kfs! I'm sure things will get better for both of you as you adjust. That's great you can work a couple days from home and cut down a bit on the daycare time. My DH seems to think once I got back that all days I can work from home (which at some points of the year is often), that's days of no daycare- i don't know when he thinks I would actually do work!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Blues--Congrats on healthy baby girl!! When are you telling the family?

Moni--So glad to hear from you! Yes, please post pictures if you can! . I can certainly understand your absence from the thread, has a baby keeps you incredibly busy on top of your pre-baby life. hope you are doing well!

Kfs1--With my daughter, I was in a job where I worked from home and after maternity leave, was able to keep her home with me two days a week for a couple of months because my work was slow during that period. But it was tough trying to get anything done! People truly don't understand. I think it is wonderful that your job is been so helpful and understanding. That's a great company! It is very tough taking them to daycare in the beginning. But if I can have her any silver linings, you appreciate your time with so much more. I swear, the time with my daughter didn't seem to go as fast even though I was working full-time, and I think that is because I truly treasured each moment that I had with her. And because she was in Day Care from the start, I think that helped with her being so independent and social and able to adapt to new people. Cody cries whenever I'm out of his sight because I'm the only face he sees most of the time! Hang in there lady!


----------



## Joy143

Congratulations Blues!!! :pink: That's wonderful to hear. 

KFS1- :hi: I'm so glad they got you some work at home time and you get to do the late/early thing. Every little bit helps when you are getting adjusted to a new normal. Adeline might be exhausted because everyone at day care plays with her constantly which at home we can't go like that. LOL It beats her being ignored but she's gonna have to learn to take her nap time seriously ha ha ha lights out and sound asleep. 

Sis- How was your mini vaca? Hope you won some holiday cash instead of leaving it behind hee hee

Terri-What's going on in your neck of the woods? Are you feeling good about the picks for this weekend? I need you to retain your #1 spot. LOL Dad still hanging around or has he moved on already? I was thinking maybe he would stick around since it's so close to Thanksgiving and all. I'm not feeling turkey this year. Think I may go for leg of lamb instead. Planning my grocery shopping now...

A big HELLO to everyone else. Hope you all have a fantastic weekend!

AFM-Movin and groovin over here. Just started working at the post office this week for the holiday season. It's not bad at all but I'm trying to get the hang of balancing home and work. At least I don't go until the afternoon most days and work a short 6 hour shift (so far) Nothing exciting this cycle. Just waiting to see if I will ovulate as I didn't last cycle and it was short. :nope: I do NOT need this to become a trend. sigh what can I do :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

I was up and got upgraded to the Presidential sweet all cuz they gave our room away and I was PG!! But when I went to cash in my winnings I got bored and lost them :(

Congrats Blues on a Girl sorry it's hard for me to be happy for everyone getting what I tried so hard for so I'm Outty Again!! :hi:


----------



## Blueshoney

KFS-It must be so hard to leave her! That's so great though that you will be able to work from home some. That will make it much easier. 
Katie - Will you be putting Cody into daycare to socialize? 
Joy- You are a brave woman to work at the Post Office during the holiday season! Any environment where you have to deal with the public for the holidays is just pure hell! I still have nightmares about my time in retail. 
Sis-Your mini vacay sounded great! 

AFM-I have a drs. appointment on Monday. Hopefully I will get clearance to work out again. I was only permitted by the RE to do very low impact, so now that I am in my 12 week, I hope I can at least run. I don't think I will get permission to do insanity again.


----------



## Joy143

Good luck at the doctors Blues. Even if you have to take it easy for a while you should be able to do something. I can't believe you did insanity! I thought about it but had to pass. :nope: Good for you though. Maybe instead of jogging you could just walk. I really like getting my 4 miles in because it relieves stress but gets the heart going too. At the post office I work in the back mostly so I deal with business customers that come to the loading dock to drop off bulk mail and do mailbox collection. Only sometimes do I help out front but just doing simple stuff. It's easy and on days like today I literally did an hour of work and sat around drinking coffee waiting on a delivery that never came. Finally was cleared to go after waiting 5 hours. LOL I don't anticipate that happening again. Holiday rush is about to begin!

Hey Fezzle! How are you doing? Can't believe you are already 6 months! :happydance: Wow it seems to have gone by fast. 

Terri-What's a happening hot stuff?

Hope everyone is doing well. :flower:

AFM- Hubby is on break from school so hoping we can get some grown up time together this week. Just happens to coincide with a good time in my cycle so all hopes are pinned on ACTUALLY ovulating this month. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Fezzle

I'm good- just hit 'V-day'- the age when there's some chance the baby would be viable outside the womb if born early. A bit of a morbid milestone, and still a really scary thought, but I've always seen it as pretty far along when others have reached it, so that makes me feel like things have really moved along! I feel like it's more of a countdown than a count up now which is nice! I don't have any more scans scheduled, but have a midwife appointment on Wed. Soon I'll be getting my glucose test so that's the next hurdle to cross!

Joy- I really hope you ovulate! Sounds like the timing will be great!

Blues- I hope you're able to work out. If you were doing a lot before you got pregnant, it shouldn't be a problem at this point now that things are well implanted in there. Though insanity sounds very intense!


----------



## terripeachy

I was asked to bring pecan pie to my friend's house for Thanksgiving. My dad and my husband love it, and all I know about it is that it's super sweet. So..I'm going to the grocery store today to get my supplies, and hopefully the store won't be super crowded. Wish me luck. 

My weekend of doing nothing was so great. I was hoping to get my book club book notice that it was available, but I'm still on the wait list, so hopefully I'll have it by this weekend. Yes, I'm too cheap to buy it for my Kindle. All of the library copies are checked out and that includes the entire county. It's crazy.

Blues-I hope you get the a-ok to start working out again. 

Fezzle-Yeah for V-day. It really seems like time and your pregnancy is flying. 

Joy-Yay for some adult time around ovulation. :dust: fxfx. hee hee.


----------



## Blueshoney

Joy-Sitting around and drinking coffee sounds like the perfect day of work! Too bad they all can't be like that. 
Fezzle-OMG Congratulations on V-day!!!!! I've been counting down to it as well so that makes me feel less crazy that you did too! 
Terri-You have never had pecan pie? OMG you have been missing out. The sweetest is offset by the pecans. It really is delicious! Is the book actually full price on the Kindle? I have a kindle and I love how much cheaper they are than real books. 

AFM-My appointment went well. I can do low impact exercise only. No running. She said I can walk, ellipitcal, swimming, or yoga. The nurse couldn't find the baby's heartbeat with the doppler and I wanted to tell her that she was searching the wrong spot but I didn't want her to tell me to stop using the doppler so I said nothing. LOL. In the end I am glad I didn't say anything because the dr. used a handheld ultrasound to check the heartbeat instead. DH and I saw her kicking her little feet! It was amazing! I keep replaying those feet kicking all day in my head! Oh so happy, so far I am not considered high-risk!!! Both of my sisters were high-risk and were bombarded with appointments. 

Regarding Insanity, it reallllllllllllly kicked my ass the first month I did it but I have stuck with it for over a year. The first week your calves will be on fire and it will hurt to sit up and down to go to the bathroom. If you want to build up your stamina it really is a great workout.


----------



## Joy143

Fezzle - I'm so excited for you! I agree...a count down is sooo much better than a count up. Yay for VDay! Given the chance I would love to go the midwife route too. Gotta get the baby first but I would love to give home birth a try. Ahh if that isn't putting the cart before the horse LOL 

Terri - I try not to eat nuts much but pecan pie is definitely a weakness. It is so good! OMG you have my mouth salivating. With some french vanilla ice cream on the side. woo wee time to unbutton the pants. ha ha 

Blues - That is great that you can still do some exercising. And Little Miss Happy Feet kicking away?! Even better!! :happydance::happydance: That is so amazing. That is one of those moments you will always remember. I'm so happy for you and DH! And the fact that you are not high risk is even better. 

AFM- Today was definitely not a sit around and drink coffee day. They were short handed at work so it got hectic real quick. Still feeling like something isn't quite right with my cycle but all I can do is wait and see. I don't think the opks are really working out for me either. I'm getting a faint line for a couple of days around day 7-8 and then stark white the rest of the time. I just don't get it at all. Well, here's to a better week of BD and hoping an egg drops. ha ha ha 

:hi: to everyone else. Hope you ladies are doing well.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Terri--Your weekend of doing nothing sounds delicious! Good luck at attempting the pecan pie. I'd never really Heard of them until we moved here to Tennessee and our first Thanksgiving here, our neighbors across the street brought one over. I didn't have any because I don't like pecans, but it was a sweet gesture. I mean, I still remember it to this day. What's the book you're holding out for? Is your dad still there? Are you cooking Thanksgiving dinner at your house? 

Blues--Shut yo mouth about Insanity workout!! Nobody needs none of that! Lol. J/k! I'm just really wimpy when it comes to my workouts so the thought of running marathons, running (in general), cross fit, PX90, or any of that intense business makes me itchy.&#128530;Take this time to enjoy the lighter workouts and u can hit the hard stuff post birth to get back in shape.&#128077; Ohhh those little feet kicking...just wonderful!! It is amazing that they are so developed and active so early on, isn't it?

Fezzle-- I saw a People magazine article a few years ago with a bunch of kids who were teenagers at the time who were born very early. And the earliest one from that time long ago was either 24 or 25 weeks. And trust...I looked that up, too. First you look up the chance of miscarriage by week, then, like you said, it becomes the countdown, and you're looking for viability rates. You are good, girl!!

Joy--Long cycle, short cycle, I hope this next one is your perfect cycle, especially since DH will be available for some fun around the right time. Fx! Remind me, when is your doctors appointment? 

Sis--Still thinking of you on the daily. Hoping you are having time to work through your feelings and process. I so wish that I had the right words for you. And I am hoping that you are finding support on these threads or IRL with other ladies who can understand where you are at and speak to your heart in the way that you need right now. Just know that we all care about you and when you are ready, we are here to share in the rest of your journey. 

AFM-- I feel the holiday stress impending. I think I mentioned last year, how many people we had to buy for. It's a lot. The last time I counted we were at 17 or 18 kids alone. We do a good job of sacking away money throughout the year to be able to pay for it, but it is just a lot to do. Dont get me wrong, it's a great problem to have. Stressful, for a Type A, nonetheless.


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-Yes, my dad is still here. He thinks that he will be finished working on the house at the end of the week, but considering my brother can't seem to help, I'm not sure if that is true. I had headaches all last week, and I don't know if it was because of my dad, or just feeling completely overwhelmed by his visit or what, but after my weekend of nothing, I feel so much better. Plus, a short week at work always helps too. I've been feeling refreshed the last few days. We are going to my best friend's house for Thanksgiving and I can't wait. I'll have to take it easy on the Prosecco consumption. hee hee. The book I'm waiting for is called Pretty Girls. It's a mystery/suspense. I'm not sure of the kindle cost because I'm not trying to pay for it. HA!!HA!! If I look, the book will start popping up in my browser to sway me, so I'll continue to wait. #cheaperthancheap

Blues-Aww...little kicks are so cute. I'm so happy our missy is doing well. Do you have names picked out? We'd love to hear them. And so glad you're not high risk. yeah! And i'm glad you get to do some low impact exercise. Thankfully you got into a routine prior to pregnancy so it won't be hard to keep it up throughout and afterwards. What a great update. 

Joy-I'm not really a fan of pecans, and I have tasted the filling before and it's just too sweet. We'll see how mine turns out. The online recipe looks less sweet than my grandfather's recipe, so we'll see. I'll keep you guys posted. I'm taking two pies, and I'm making one with dark corn syrup (molasses based) and one will be with light (vanilla based), so we'll see how the color and taste are different.

Sis-:wave:


----------



## kfs1

Katie - Thanks so much for your advice about daycare. You are absolutely right. I really am appreciating my time with her so much more! We made it through a full week and she seemed OK. Yesterday she didn't sleep at all at daycare and my daycare lady is convinced she is already teething even though she's only 16 weeks. We shall see I guess. And once again, it is INSANE how many kids you have to buy for. I, too, am feeling a bit stressed about the holidays coming. We usually have Christmas Eve at my cousin's house but her husband passed away earlier this year (young - in his 50s) and she's not doing well at all. It's just so sad. Also, we usually do Christmas Day at my husband's Aunt's house but she's refusing to host because she's annoyed at her husband and kids because they've been drinking too much and it's been getting out of control. I just want to hide at home with my DH and Adeline. :)

Blues - That's great that you're able to work out again. Can you come over and give me some motivation because I'm such a lazy ass. :) Awww - and that's great about seeing those little legs kick. So amazing, right?

Fezzle - Congrats on hitting V-day. :) I'm sure you'll pass that glucose test no problem. Let us know how your appointment goes.

Terri - Can't wait to hear about your pecan pie. It's not my favorite either because of how sweet it is but I'm sure yours is going to be delicious. I'm making a caramel apple cheesecake pie this year. I'll let you know how it comes out.

Joy - It looks like you may have O'd now, right? I used to use the OPKs with the smiley faces so I'm not sure about the ones with the lines. I think they're all evil though.


----------



## Joy143

Kfs1- Yes I think I can agree that opks are definitely evil. Just made me feel worse about no ovulation and each day hoping the line gets darker to indicate an egg. ugh! It is saying I potentially o'd on the 9th day but I'm not convinced. All I can do is keep temping and wait. Oh and please let me know how your cheesecake come out. It sounds delicious. I could be a taste tester if you'd like? LOL And I'm sorry about your cousins husband. This time of the year makes it even more difficult to handle. I think snuggling down at home with your hubby and Adeline sounds like a great idea. Just give everything else a rest and enjoy your little family.

Katie- I went for my appointment and she wanted to do bloods but of course I messed up with fasting so it's on hold right now. Thank you for asking. I'll have to say a little prayer for your sanity this holiday season. I feel for your budget with all those children to buy for! Holy smokes!! At least you plan for it which is more than most do. Hope you get to actually enjoy yourself though.

Terri- Making two different versions of a pie you don't like? Talk about over achiever ha ha ha Hope you enjoy Thanksgiving at your besties! How far down on the list are you for the book club book? I get impatient sometimes and give in to a purchase too. Stay strong my friend. LOL

AFM-Waiting to see if O really did occur or if fertility friend is going to end up adjusting it again after a few more days of temping. If it happened I'm not going to be happy with the fact that it occurred sooner than expected so there was only 1 day of BDing in there. This is the crap that happens with such irregular cycles. The silver lining would be that at least it occurred. :winkwink:

Hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving spent with family and/or friends. :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Success!! I was able to pick up my book from the library near my work. It said 'being shelved' on the website, so yesterday I left work a smidge early to go get it. I can spend that $10 (I looked at the kindle price) on my fingernails. HA! Which are still growing like wildflowers, btw. I love it. I've also finished the first chapter and I'm already hooked. I can't wait to get home and continue reading. 

Yes, I'll make two different pies just to see what the difference is. hee hee. Why not? It's the only thing I have to do for the next two days, so I'm game.

kfs1-Your family of three Thanksgiving sounds nice. And the cheesecake sounds good too. I'm sure it'll be perfect.

Joy-Yes, count the small blessings, and according to FFoe, you ovulated, so I'll take it. It's nice finally seeing those crosshairs on your chart.

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!! Enjoy your day off work and try to enjoy your time with family. Stressful or not, we do what we have to do. <3


----------



## Joy143

Yay Terri! Now you have something good to read for the next couple days. Love it!


----------



## Joy143

Well...looks like FF is changing it's mind about my O day. Apparently still waiting but we did get some good time together so O or not, it was a nice week with the hubby. 

Hope you all had a nice Thanksgiving spending it the way you desired. Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## terripeachy

I saw that your crosshairs were gone Joy and I was disappointed. But, you're not out yet. Glad you had a great weekend and Thanksgiving. My pie was a hit. I'm so happy. I'll put the recipe on my journal. :haha:


----------



## Joy143

You know I'm going to your journal to get that recipe Terri. Thanks for sharing it  I'm so glad it went over well at the dinner. Now I'm going to have to hit the store to get the ingredients.

AFM-Well I had to get up an hour earlier than normal for work so I adjusted those 3 temps on FF. Under the regular detector it still says I'm waiting on O but when I change it to the advanced detector, it says O happened on the 12th day. That would at least give us a decent chance this month but I'm not holding my breath. My temps are still on the lowish side so I would want to see them get higher. Just gonna keep hanging out patiently waiting. (Not much else I can do LOL)


----------



## Sis4Us

Well He Is ALL BOY!! Had to show his PP the whole dang time and we have lots and lots of Pics of it!! :haha:


----------



## VJean

Can't wait to see pics, Sis! I may have missed it, but have you discussed names yet?


----------



## Sis4Us

No names really just a few that I like all the suggestions from DH and the boys r Crazy!! :haha:

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_Snapchat-3509454100409997963_zpskjl8nkvp.jpg


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Glad baby is doing great.

Blues-Yoohoo??!!

Joy-Ugh those temps..JUMP ALREADY!!

AFM-Nothing to report really. I'm almost done with my Christmas shopping and I'm reading a really scary, disturbing mystery book. I have about 10 pages left so I'll finish that either later today or tomorrow. My dad left on Sunday, so hubs, Fun and I have the house to ourselves now so that's pretty nice. Just looking forward to all the Christmas parties coming up. Yay!!


----------



## Blueshoney

So glad everyone had a great thanksgiving! 

I had Thanksgiving with DH's family. They normally go out to eat for Thanksgiving but I cooked Thanksgiving for everyone. For some reason I have been absolutely exhausted since then. Really having trouble staying awake at work. We announced to DH's family during Thanksgiving dinner we were expecting. We were both surprised that his parents did not really seem excited for us. His niece and brother were very excited for us. I also announced the pregnancy to my brother, father and grandmother who didn't know it. My grandmother is flipping excited. She thought I would never have a baby. 

I must say I was concerned about DH's parents' reaction. They are Jewish and I'm Hispanic. In the beginning of the relationship we had some issues because they are super racist about Hispanics. Like I lost my shit on them one day about it because I hated that I was a "good Hispanic" so I don't count. (I also think that I pass as white to them). Their granddaughter (DH's neice) is half mexican and it pissed me off how she had to listen to this racist shit. However, they are much better about keeping their mouth shut but their reaction made me think that they are pissed about having another Hispanic grandchild (specifically, I'm Dominican). DH talked to them later and apparently they are excited. So we will see I guess.


----------



## Fezzle

terri- what's the book? I just started reading the Black Eyed-Susan one- I think that was you who read that for book club?

Blues- yay for announcing! Glad everyone was excited!


----------



## Joy143

Sis - Thanks for the pic. He looks all laid back and comfortable LOL

Terri - I can't believe you are almost done with your shopping! Now to sit back and enjoy all the parties. :wine: :munch: Is your dad coming back for Christmas or is he spending it elsewhere? Yay I love family visits but definitely like having my house back once they go. Enjoy your little family.

Blues - That is a bunch of crap! I'm sorry they didn't seem too excited but way to stand your ground with the in-laws. Some people are too timid or afraid to rock the boat but you're part of the family now so better to get it out of the way so life can go on (hopefully better) now that you confronted it. Your niece will need you to stand up for her too so don't forget that. Oh I know your grandmother is over the moon excited!!! Love it :yipee::yipee: Get ready for her to spoil you both so much! 

AFM- Yep I finally got a temp jump today which caused a reassessment of my O date AGAIN!!! This means instead of the great chance I had with a day 12 O, it's been moved to day 17 which is a low chance since we hadn't BD too much due to going back to work. Ugh! For the love of all that is holy and good!!! I'm so frustrated that it's ridiculous. Excuse me while I go cry in my little hole now....


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-now we're reading Pretty Girls. We liked the mystery genre. This book is a psychological thriller and you may not want to read it with all your hormones going. My friend's mom told her not to watch ID channel when she was pregnant and she loves scary movies and such. If you do read it and get upset, don't blame me. Hee hee. 

Blues-yay for announcing but sorry DHs parents are being pricks about it. They deserve all the Hispanic grandkids in the world so their views will change. Everything happens for a reason. I am sure they will love your baby just like they hopefully love your niece. And woohoo about your family getting so excited. 

Joy-I saw your crosshairs changed again. Hee hee. You still have a chance so don't cry. I always think it's nice to be in the tww because what's done is done. :hugs: we are going to NM this year for Christmas. My sister and her kids are there. My older sister flies in and Daddy will be there too. It's great fun. My hubs and I alternate families. Last year was a doozy and I doubt I will go back to my MILs house but we'll see. I'm getting a hotel if we do go so I can have some time alone. She is always wanting to talk to me and it's annoying. I have a book, I'm in my room. That means leave me alone for 1/2 hour. Hee hee. 

And yes, I do like Christmas parties when I don't have to take shots, not drink, etc. they start this weekend!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes the lady I saw said he is way back and up high he is almost in my spine so the sharp tinges I'm getting in my back r most likely HIM!! :nope:

My placenta is blocking most other feeling I have in the front and it's also causing it hard for me to hear his HB he's already being a Lil Stubborn Butt!! 

I've been trying to find names for him and I'm having lots of trouble I had my girl name all lined up but NO boy names so I'm struggling


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri- I loved Pretty Girls!!! 
Sis- We are at a loss for names as well! We are keeping a list to keep track of girls names that we like. It's early still so no rush but it would be nice to call the baby something besides her!


----------



## Sis4Us

I have lots and lots of GIRL names but having 2 boys I've kinda used the ones I liked there r a few so we shall see

I want a French Cajun name and they Ryan be a Lil weird sometimes :haha:
My Favs so far r Daxen (Dax for short)
Beaux but we had a cat a long time ago named this :shrug:
Tobias it's really a last name but I like the sound of it
Zayne or Zane but ds2 is against it he has a few friends w this name
Laken and Macon but we wanna stick to a L middle name u gotta yell the full name out so u know it rolls of the tounge when u r Mad!! ;)


----------



## Joy143

Terri - Fertility Friend is NOT being very friendly. Keeps changing my crosshairs between the 12th day and the 17th. Frustrating!!! When did holiday parties turn into drinking fests?! My daughter is headed to one tonight and they will be staying at the hotel where the company is throwing it so that noone has to drive. SMH NM for Christmas sounds nice. Is it going to be warm there or is there a chance it will snow. I've only been in the summer so not sure what winter is like. Yeah, it's hard not to get pissy when you want some time to yourself but people keep bothering you. I just want some sanity down time please!! LOL 

Sis - Good luck with names. I liked both Beaux and Tobias personally. I think we start out with names that just sound good together and then utilize them for the yelling/calling aspect when they are old enough to respond later LOL

AFM-Rolling with the punches and not feeling very good about this cycle. I think I'm just going to chalk it up to having fun 'practice' time with the hubby and try not to stress too much about it. I may be giving up on this journey. Not sure yet though. Just feeling kind of defeated right now. Sorry to be a downer.

Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## nessaw

Hi everyone. Sorry have been reading but not posting. Mini update here-6 days overdue with no sign of anything much happening as yet....


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, neesaw! Do you have a definite name now?


----------



## nessaw

No not yet!!


----------



## terripeachy

nessaw-I can't believe you're almost a week overdue! Hope everything goes well this coming week. Are you planning to get induced? I think it's time.

Joy-It's ok..at least you still have crosshairs, so you still have a chance, and it's certainly better than your super short cycle and your super long cycle before that. I told another "friend" that some people have to keep trying. Checking in on this site is why I go to work every morning. HA!!HA!! So...don't give up.

Sis-I used to work with a guy named Tobias, and he was so cool. He had a twin brother (can't remember his name), but he was just like a hippy, fun, outgoing guy. I kind of like Zane too. Unusual, but reasonable. :)


----------



## nessaw

I had a sweep today and induction booked in for Sunday if it doesn't start things off.


----------



## Sis4Us

GL Neesaw!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Happy Monday Ladies!!! :happydance:
ok probably shouldn't do happy dance smiley for Monday... but that's how I feel today

Nessaw - I cannot believe you are overdue!!! Come on little missy get on out here so we can meet you!!! Good luck Nessaw I hope she comes quickly and as painless as possible!!! Lots of people don't have a solid name till the baby gets here - so no pressure!!! :hugs:

Sis - your little man looks so cute!!! and I am no help with names. I am terrible at it!!! although Tobias does have a ring to it!!! GL

Joy - only you can decide to give up or not... but as Terri said - you do still have cross hairs :) keep your head up lady!!! you just never know!:flower:

Terri - I totally get your MIL and the way she always was talking to you (I think I remember you even saying something about that here) yes hotel is better (atleast it always is in my mind!!)

Blues - unbelievable about your Inlaws and their ideas about hispanic babies - I am sorry you are having to deal with this sort of thing... it sounds to me that you have done the perfect amount of defending your self and letting things roll... how can they not LOVE a little baby!!! they will I just know it...:hugs:

:hi: to everyone else out there!! 

AFM: Ladies I have some news... you all know I am going to be a grandma...but take a look at this ultrasound... yep twins... due July 10th - two healthy heartbeats and all is well...
:help::loopy::wohoo::xmas9::xmas10::xmas12::xmas16::xmas17::xmas13::xmas7:

Can you believe this?????? no me either... I hope you all have a wonderful holiday season and the merriest of Christmas'!!! much love to all of you (and no she hasn't announced this yet and its killing me not to talk about it!!)
 



Attached Files:







twins.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Fezzle

Oh wow- double grandma! Congrats, Wish!


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Wish WOW do twins even run in the Families?!?! :)


----------



## Wish4another1

No sis no twins that I know of on either side - totally random I guess


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow!!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

That is amazing!!! I like how Fezzle said 'double grandma!' hee hee. Congrats congrats!! That is such great news. When is she going to say something so you can breathe a sigh of relief and talk about it?? hee hee. <3 :happydance: :twinboys::twingirls: :oneofeach:


----------



## kfs1

Congratulations Wish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blueshoney

Nessaw- omg I can't believe that you are due already!!! Good luck!!!!
Joy- I'm so sorry about how you are feeling. Do what best for you but be sure to stick around we still care what is going on with you. 
Wish-ahhhhhhhhhhhh! Twins!!!!!!!! That is so fantastic! I'm an identical twin! My twin had fraternal twins. I come from a long line of twins!!!
Afm-still exhausted all the time. I hope that eases up soon. So at my last appointment my dr asked if I wanted to take the test that gives you the odds of downs bc it apparently looks for high risk pregnancy factors as well. I have to give her an answer at my next appointment which is the 21st. From what I read the Panorama test is way more accurate so I don't see why I should do the test. All it will accomplish is stressing me out. On a happier note this is our list of girl names so far:
Olivia
Sasha
Nina


----------



## Fezzle

If I get pregnant again after this one, I'm skipping the NT screening and going straight to the Harmony test (which is like the Panorama test) first. With the NT screening, they use age as a base rate and go from there, so even if everything is fine with the NT measurement and blood tests, I'm likely to show up as high risk again- so I don't see the point (other than it's free the Harmony test is expensive!).


----------



## Sis4Us

I just did the NT scan and Materniti21 test it is costly but it told me everything was normal and I didn't have to hear that % of a chance for downs!! HTH


----------



## Blueshoney

Thanks Fezzle ans Sis. I am going to tell her that I don't want the test. In exciting news! I felt the baby last night for sure! I had been feeling weird sensations all week but was not sure if it was the baby but last night it was definitely the baby!


----------



## Joy143

Congratulations Wish!! That is super news. I always wanted twins but they seem to skip a generation in my family and yes I'm on the skipped one. So happy for you and your DD.

Thank Blues. I'm feeling better now but I definitely was having a moment. Actually longer than a moment but I'll be ok. Just trying to not let things get to me. As for the names I like Olivia and Sasha the most. Tough choice but you've chosen good names so can't go wrong with any of them :winkwink:

AFM- Just hanging out in the tww, waiting to see what is going to happen this month. Fertility Friend has my O date as either the 9th or the 17th. I'm sticking with the 17th so I don't start looking for a BFP or stress about it. I'm hopeful but still trying to stay grounded. I do not want another 96 day wait to test my limits again. LOL Anyway, I'm kind of just resigned to "whatever happens, happens" sort of thinking right now. We shall see...


----------



## Blueshoney

Joy your chart us starting to look quite interesting. Your temp rose! Im sending all the mojo your way!!!


----------



## Joy143

Thanks Blues! I'm trying not to get my hopes up because the disappointment seems inevitable. Always with the plunging numbers and AF. sigh...waiting to test later this week.


----------



## Fezzle

Fx crossed, Joy- your chart is looking good!


----------



## Joy143

Thanks Fezzle. I'm trying to be cautious about getting my hopes up. I'm going to try and wait a few more days before I test. I got a temp jump today but there is sickness going around so I don't know if it is because of that or what. Trying not to hope but it's hard to stay grounded. I don't want to be disappointed again.


----------



## Blueshoney

Holy temp jump Joy!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Joy-fxfx. I couldn't wait to get to my computer today to check on your temperature. This is exciting!


----------



## Sis4Us

FXFXFX Joy!!!

Here's my Lil guy w No name :shrug:

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_IMG_20151214_202431_zpsccdamfjz.jpg


----------



## Joy143

Well it's a bust ladies :nope: I am very sick and I went ahead and did a test but it was negative. No AF yet but it's just a matter of time. :cry::cry:


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry about the BFN, Joy! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Joy...I'm not counting you out yet...no crying until that :witch: gets here. HOH HOH. hee hee.


----------



## Blueshoney

Oh no I'm so sorry Joy! *hugs* my hopes are still high though!


----------



## Joy143

Thanks everyone. Looks like FF changed my O date AGAIN!!! No shot this time though as BD was outside the new projected time frame. Very frustrating. I'll just have to look forward to the pics of everyone else who is pregnant. :wacko:


----------



## Fezzle

FF has no idea- I'd just keep testing unless AF comes since you don't really know the O date!


----------



## terripeachy

You sound like me, Joy. Stop it! hee hee.


----------



## kfs1

HOH for you Joy!!!!


----------



## Joy143

LOL I won't test again unless it's another week or so and still no AF. It's just too hard getting a negative staring back at you. 

Terri-At least we can enjoy others having success right. You and I are in this together chica LOL

How are all you preggers ladies feeling by the way? Would love to hear what's happening with each of you Fezzle, Sis, Blues... anyone else I missed it was not intentional. Chalk it up to sick fuzzy brain ha ha 

AFM-The whole house is sick now so I made a big batch of chicken and rice soup as well as a batch of Nature's Penicillin drink. This crap is just getting ridiculous. We don't get sick often so this is very unusual. Plus I'm working a lot so that's not helping. Almost 55 hours this week and I would so rather be at home by the fire. Nevermind that I want s'mores too hee hee 

Hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to the weekend. We are almost there! :flower:


----------



## Fezzle

I'm doing ok- the only big complaint is heartburn. I have about a month before teaching starts again, so happy to relax more at home, even if I'm doing a lot of grading papers! I'm still going for the heartbeat checks twice a week- it seemed like it was going away, but then Monday it was back, so we're just continuing checks. The heartbeat is always strong with a good pace though despite the skipped beats so they don't seem concerned. I had my glucose tolerance test on Monday and haven't had the results from that yet, but I have a heartbeat appointment today, so I'm sure I'll find out then. I'm feeling lots of strong kicks throughout the day, so as long as that continues, I'm happy!


----------



## Joy143

Oh Fezzle I hope that heartburn eventually subsides. That is definitely no fun at all. Hopefully it doesn't keep you from getting sleep. Let us know when you hear about the glucose test results. FX for good results. No matter if you hear the heartbeat every now and again, as long as they keep kicking that is reassurance in itself. I used to always prod my daughter a little to get her to move if she was still for too long. LOL Good luck at your appointment today! :flower:


----------



## Fezzle

The appointment went really well- no ectopic heartbeat today, though it wasn't there last week and then came back, so we're not sure if she's grown out of it or not. And- I passed my glucose test- woohoo! My next appointment is Monday which is my normal 28 week antenatal check. 

So far, even with the ectopic heartbeat, nothing about my pregnancy has been "high risk", but they've put me down for a consultant-led birth (at the hospital delivery suite rather than the birth centre) because I'll be 40 at my due date. I still want to see if the birth suite is an option as long as they don't have to induce me since it's right next to the delivery suite if anything does happen.


----------



## nessaw

Hi all after 5 long years our little girl decided to keep us waiting an extra 2 weeks! They induced me on Sunday and Eva was born at 12.36 pm on Tues the 15th, weighing 6lb 14oz. We had a little bit of a dramatic entry to the world in the end but she is well and we are home and getting to know each other. Thank you for all your kind words, advice and encouragement. Much love to you all, will try and post a pic ASAP. Vx


----------



## kfs1

Congratulations Nessaw!! Can't wait to see a pic.

Terri - Did I see somewhere that you're going to New Mexico? Are you going for the holiday and/or vacation? I'm jealous. :)

Fezzle - Happy to hear that your last appointment went well. Sounds like things are progressing well.

Hi everyone else! Nothing new here. The holiday madness has started. I feel crazy with the amount of stuff that I still have to get done. That said, I'm lucky enough to have off between xmas and new year's eve so I'll have lots of time to relax and hang with Adeline and my husband which I'm so looking forward to. How about everyone else? What are your plans?


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, neesaw!


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations nessaw!!! It was worth the wait, huh? Glad you and Eva are doing well.

Yes, I'm going to NM for Christmas. My sister lives there and the whole fan is going to visit her and her kids. I can't wait!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Congrats Neesaw!!!! &#128516; Can't wait to see a picture of little Eva!! And if you have a chance to write a little bit about your birth experience, that's fun to hear, too. Even if you don't share it on here, make sure to take some time to jot it down so you have it to look back on later, it's amazing how quickly you forget the details. It will be nice to be able to share it with her when she gets older! 

Wish! I can't believe you are getting twins to love on!! &#128118;&#128118; You'll have to refresh my memory, is this DD near you? 

Sorry ladies, I have been so crazy busy with preparing for the holidays that I have been negligent on posting here. I pop in every once in a while to check but rarely have time to post. Tonight I got the last of our presents wrapped, and most of the holiday events that we had to attend to are over. So I feel like I can breathe a little now. As a kid, I never understood the meaning behind the Charlie Brown Christmas special and how Christmas had become all about commercialism, but I get it now! We are so busy trying to create a perfect, memorable Christmas, and I sometimes forget to just enjoy the season! 

This Christmas season has also been a little bit cathartic because last Christmas, I was about ready to pop with Cody, praying he would stay in until after Christmas so it wouldn't disrupt my daughters Christmas, and then, hoping he would stay in until after the new year when we had healthcare account money set aside to help pay for his delivery. And now he's here trying to pull all of the bows off of our Christmas presents and his first year has gone by so fast I wish I could just go back and do it all over again! Hubby has his big V scheduled for the day after Cody's first birthday. &#128579; I'm not complaining, because I have more than I deserve, it is still just a little strange knowing for certain that this chapter is over for TTC. 

Sorry for everyone that I missed but I am continuing to stalk and get updates on everyone! &#129303;


----------



## Joy143

Nessaw CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance::happydance::hug::headspin::headspin: I love the name Eva too! I hope you and baby are resting comfortably. :flower:

Katie-Good to hear you checking in! Hope you get to enjoy yourself now and create some lasting memories with your family. :winkwink:

Fezzle-I'm so glad your glucose test was good and that you haven't had any high risk complications. I wish they would just get over the age thing already and let you do what you want for delivery. Who cares if you will be 40 at that time?! Ugh enough with the age stigma already sheesh! LOL (rant over) Just enjoy your pregnancy and look forward to your little one.

Sorry to be so quick ladies but I gotta run. Just didn't want to leave without saying :hi:


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Neesaw!!! :yipee: Give that Lil one lots of love from us ALL!! :hugs:

AFfM I'm feeling my LO poke and pop almost ever day now so that's good he still is the one who shall remain nameless.. Yes that is what I'm calling him or Atticus when DH isn't around :haha:

DH is spoiling the Boys since its there last Christmas as the pair so it's been crazy around here w presents and parties :nope:
Baby W has a few presents from mommy already too I still have a ton to wrap and a few things to get but I should Finish that up today if my tummy stays ok :shrug:
Yes I'm still getting sick when I do too much :nope:


----------



## Blueshoney

OMG Congratulations Nessaw!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I love the name Eva, that was a name I liked but DH didn't so I didn't put it on the list. 

Fezzle-Yay!! for passing the glucose test! 

Joy-I hope the Post Office isn't working you to death! 
Terri-I hope you have a great trip at your sister's! 

AFM- I had an appointment today. I got to hear the heartbeat (155 bpm!). I got so spoiled by the RE and getting ultrasounds every week. I hate that its been so long since I have seen her. I got my anatomy scan appointment scheduled today. It on June 6. Unfortunately, its soooooo early and I am not a morning person at all. Neither is DH. So hopefully we will actually make it on time. 

We saw DH's parents this weekend and they finally appear to be excited for the baby. So that made both of us feel much better. His father even said that he will redo the tree house they have in the backyard for her! (Right now its soooo not safe right now)


----------



## Joy143

That's great Blues! I'm happy his family is coming around. Babies tend to bring families together. And a playhouse too! That is a while away but nice that they are willing to fix it up in anticipation of her playing there.

AFM-I am definitely being worked to death! LOL I caught a cold because they are running me ragged and now I can't shake it. Only a few days until Christmas and I am just looking forward to having my first day off since Thanksgiving. Working 7 days a week is nutso! Waiting to see what is going to happen with my cycle over then next couple of days. I don't feel like anything is going on but you never know...

Hope everyone is doing well! :hi:


----------



## terripeachy

Joy-your chart is still looking Fabio I have my fx for you!! Sorry you're working so hard though. That's no fun. 

Hope everyone had a great Christmas and I'll be reading but probably not posting too often until at least Sunday when I'm recuperating from airports and business. Hee hee. Hugs and kisses to everyone!


----------



## Joy143

Thanks Terri. Wishing you safe travels and a wonderful holiday with your family. 

Happy Holidays to you all!!


----------



## Wish4another1

I just wanted to pop on and say 

CONGRATS NESSAW!!!! 
:happydance::hangwashing::pink::pink::pink::dishes::dance::yipee::shipw::shipw::headspin::headspin:
:friends::smug::juggle::fool::icecream::wohoo::finger::xmas8::xmas7::xmas5::xmas3::xmas6::xmas16:
:xmas12::xmas17::xmas9::xmas8:
can't wait to see her beautiful little face!!

Katie - no my oldest DD lives 11 hours away :( so I am as not close to the grandbabies as I would like to be... but I do plan on being there for the birth and the two weeks following... Who knows - God may make a way where I can move closer... :shrug:

AFM: voldemort (the name my daughters and I call my husband) is fighting the divorce - hired an attorney and everything - so even though I have court on Monday - it looks like he is going to fight till the death - and nothing will be officially over till March... I could hate him but that takes up a lot of energy... still can't believe that 6 months ago I was doing everything possible to have a child with that monster... Thank you God for protecting me from what I didn't know... 

anyway Life is good... and I think of you often and hope all of you are doing well. 

Merry Christmas everyone and I hope you enjoy this holiday season with your friends and family <3<3<3


----------



## kfs1

Merry Christmas ladies! I hope you all have a great night and day tomorrow. xoxo


----------



## Blueshoney

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## kfs1

Happy new year ladies! Hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## terripeachy

Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Happy New Years everyone!!! :wine: :drunk: :cake:


----------



## Fezzle

Happy New Year!


----------



## nessaw

Happy new year.xx


----------



## Katie Potatie

Happy New Years lovely ladies!! Here's to lots of new adventures for all of us in 2016! Do you know this next year will mark the start of our 3rd year together here?? Wow!! I so appreciate all of you!!&#128151;


----------



## Blueshoney

Happy New Years everyone!!! 

So today I went to the phone store because I cracked my screen and someone was testing out the portable speakers sold with the phones and they started playing Michael Jackson really loud and the baby just starting kicking me so hard and didn't stop until the song stopped. Once we got home, we tested it again, and so much movement with Michael Jackson. I just spent 3 hours testing to see what music she responds too. She likes DH's music way more than mine! She only liked Michael Jackson and one other song. Almost all of his music so much movement, with her apparent favorite is one band we both like (the black keys). It was so exciting that I kept tearing up!


----------



## Katie Potatie

That is too funny!!! Kaylee liked Lady Gaga's, "Poker Face." I thought for sure she'd be born waving glow sticks and wearing funky platforms!


----------



## Joy143

Wishing you all many blessings in the New Year!! 

Blues-That is too funny about baby girl. I'm a Michael Jackson fan myself so that is awesome.


----------



## kfs1

So quiet here! How's everyone doing? 

I was off for the holidays so I'm still adjusting to being back at work. Adeline has another cold but I guess that's just how it's going to be with her being in daycare during the winter, right? Other than that, just living life and trying to save for a house. We're in a rental still and it's just a little lake bungalow so we reaaallly need to watch our spending so we can buy within the next year or two. That said, we're going through yet another re-org where I work (just had one back in 2013) so I'm praying that I won't lose my job. I really hate working for a big corporation sometimes.

Here's a new pic of Adeline from Christmas. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8465.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Fezzle

Blues- that is so funny about her music preferences! We went to see Star Wars today and with the loud cinema sounds, there were definitely things that were keeping this one awake and active.

kfs- very cute picture! Hope the cold goes away soon!


----------



## Sis4Us

My LO seems to be very active whenever we R out at a Busy restaurant he must love the hustle and bustle and the food he won't let me eat :haha:

Oh and when I stay up late he tends to be bouncy trying to get me to go to bed I guess ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Do you have a bump pic? C'mon! hee hee. So good hearing from you.


----------



## Blueshoney

Katie-I love Lady Gaga so I was sad that she ignored it lolol!
KFS-omg she is such a gorgeous baby. I just want to kiss her little face. I will be doing daycare as well, but what I am worried about are unvaccinated babies or children. We have a problem with whooping cough here and lots of parents have stopped vaccinating here for some idiotic reason.
Sis-lol your little one is trolling you! 

Afm-the anatomy scan went great! Baby is confirmed as a girl and measuring a little ahead. Everything is growing as it should. I'm so relieved. It was hilarious though bc she would not stop moving so the scan took forever!


----------



## Joy143

KFS1- She is adorable! I love the dress but especially that hair bow. Oh my goodness just too cute.

Sis-I sure hope you get to feeling good soon. And I second Terri's suggestion for a bump pic :winkwink:

Fezzle- Was Star Wars good? DH and I want to go see it but haven't made it there yet. I'm thinking a date night is in order for the weekend. How are you feeling these days?


----------



## Sis4Us

I have a bump pic or lack there of in my journal I still get the comments that I don't look PG at All!!! I've been down in the dumps all week trying figure out a name a bring myself to pack up All my girly stuff so I've been hiding at home :nope:

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_20160101_120718_zps8sq8ordh.jpg


----------



## Fezzle

Joy- yes, I loved it! DH really liked it overall too. I'm starting to get uncomfortable after doing anything that requires any exertion, but on the other hand, I haven't been doing much, so overall ok! The heartburn has been bad, and now my boobs have started hurting again at random times. Hopefully that's my milk coming in! Today I feel like my bump is stretching out, which it probably is!


----------



## Joy143

Thanks Fezzle! I so don't want to be disappointed because movie night can get expensive LOL Baby girl is stretching out looking for more room huh? It's getting a little crowded in there but she still has a little bit to go. Hopefully you don't get too uncomfortable though. Ugh to sore boobs. I had a hard time putting my arms down to my sides some days because just grazing them hurt. I'm just going to say milk it for all it's worth and don't over exert yourself. Once baby is here there will be no more lazy days. Glad that overall you are doing ok Not much longer to go!


----------



## Fezzle

Apparently she's gone sideways now so I guess that's what I felt when it felt like things were stretching out! She's been in that position before (transverse and facing down), but she's usually on my right side head up. She still has awhile to get head down though.


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Your friend is right, you hardly have a bump, it seems. Thanks for sharing the picture. You'll figure out a name in good time. No stress..


----------



## Sis4Us

Some days I feel tiny and some days I feel HUGE guess it just depends on Him!! :shrug:


----------



## Blueshoney

Omg sis I'm so much bigger than you!!! You must be tall! I'm 5' and short torso. I'm no longer able to hide it.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160108_202222.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## terripeachy

Wow Blues. You look great!


----------



## Fezzle

Cute bump, Blues!


----------



## kfs1

Loving the bumps ladies!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Agreed, love the bump pics!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Nope I'm also 5'1" probably 5" by now seems i shrink every couple of years :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Had a dr appointment today and my weight is starting to be an issue even tho on U/S Lil man is just fine only a few days small so hopefully I will keep a Lil Appitite to make him Grow!! ;)


----------



## kfs1

Sis - I can't believe you're 23 weeks already. Crazy!! Any new pics of the little one?

Hi everyone else! Miss hearing from you girls. Nothing much going on here. Excited for a three-day weekend.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis has the morning sickness eased up? Is that the reason for the weight loss?

Hi kfs1! &#129303;


----------



## Sis4Us

More like all day every day sickness and I spoke too soon I was feeling better but got sick at a dinner party last nite and then again tonite :nope:


----------



## Blueshoney

Oh no sis I can't believe that you are still sick! That's awful. I hope it eases up ASAP so that you can gain the proper amount of weight. 

I hope everyone had a great long weekend! I used the long weekend to knit the baby her first hand knit item! It is blocking right now. Should be ready to add the buttons tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







20160118_220923.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kfs1

Blues - Too cute! Wow - such talent. I can barely sew on a button. :)

Sis - That's so awful that you're still feeling so sick. Hope you feel better soon. 

Easing back into work after a 3-day weekend. It's really so nice just to have that one extra day - makes such a difference. Adeline got her first tooth this weekend! My husband thought he saw something and then sure enough, there was a little nub sticking out. I was so excited and was right up in her face trying to get a look, the poor kid. :) 

Here are a few new pics. One of Adeline and her cousin Josephine and the other of Adeline with her new bunny hat given to us by my best friend. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1532.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1572.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Joy143

Sis- At some point this sickness has to just stop. Oh my goodness I hope it is soon for your sake. Hang in there!

Blues- That is a seriously beautiful sweater. You definitely are skilled that's for sure! Aww she is going to look absolutely adorable wearing that.

KFS1- I can't believe Adeline already has her first tooth!! That is so cool. I love that little bunny hat on her. She looks so happy wearing it too. 

Hope everyone is doing well. :hi:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis, I hope that at some point that sickness eases up on you! I had figured that the medication was doing its job. Boo!! &#128553;

Blues-- I had no idea you were so skilled in knitting business!! That looks adorable! One of the sweetest gifts ever for Cody was a knitted sweater from one of my mom's neighbors. That is just so special!! But knit quick, my friend There won't be a whole lot of time for knitting once she gets here!

Kfs1--Um. Adeline is a doll. So is her bestie cousin. The bunny hat is too much. It's way too much cuteness at once!! And isn't that crazy when their first tooth pops? You keep digging around in their mouth because you can't believe what you just saw! There will be many more to follow, obviously. The only advice I can give is Infant Motrin and Hylands teething tablets! 

Joy, good to see you again! What's going on with you? 

Not much going on around here. We are experiencing snow days here in Tennessee Which means that a few snowflakes fall on the ground and everybody panics. I posted a video on Facebook of my daughter trying to scoop up enough snow off of our driveway to create a snowman, to no avail. My relatives from Michigan laughed that they have never had a snow day where you can still see grass on the front lawns! Sad, but true. 

Cody started daycare. And on his second day he got a cold which is lasted a week. Par for the course I'm afraid at this age. But he loves being around other babies! He only goes twice a week so that mommy can get stuff done around the house and so that he has some interaction with other small humans. And people other than mommy! He sees my face so much, I was worried that he might think I'm one of the only human beings on this planet! 

Totally changing the subject from little ones, has anyone watched "Making A Murderer" on Netflix?


----------



## VJean

Katie- so glad Cody is enjoying daycare. And YES!! We watched Making a Murderer! What are your thoughts?

Joy, :hi: How have you been?

KFS1, she is so adorable! And growing up way too fast!

Blues, that sweater is adorable! I'm a crafty, creative person, but knitting scares me! So impressed with what you made!

Sis, hope you are able to put on some weight, and I love the name Quinn!


----------



## Joy143

That is too funny about the snow panic. At least you don't get freaked out about it. How is Cody adjusting to day care? My grandson Nicholas started in November and it took him a while to get used to it. The snot nose and sickness is unreal! I swear he gets sick once a month and he just got over a bout of pneumonia because of it. At least he is still a happy baby when he is sick but sheesh. I can do without that portion of the day care program LOL

Hey Vjean. Glad you checked in too! Everything has been a-ok here. Refrigerator just went out and a new one comes on Monday. Living out of a mini fridge is for college students and single people only. LOL Definitely not working for our family but at least it's something. What's going on with you? I feel like I've been missing everything because I haven't been around much. Trying to work on that now. 

AFM-I'm trying to figure out what I want to do as far as this TTC journey. I know it's not long by others' standards but after 4 years of no baby and the last 1 1/2 yrs of charting and everything with still no success I'm thinking it's time to hang it up. DH and I still aren't wanting to do the assisted reproductive thing so I just don't think there is much I can do aside from pray on it and leave it alone. I haven't completely given up but my cycles have really jumped all around which makes it even more difficult to time things so I'm trying to figure out if I can let it go or if I'm just momentarily down for a bit. :shrug:

Anyway, Hope everyone else is doing well and if you are in the winter storm on the east coast...really hoping you and your families are safe! :hug:


----------



## terripeachy

Checking in. We're safe and we have over two feet of snow. Now the shoveling begins. I went out for an hour this morning and it hardly looks like I made a dent. I'll be shoveling until football starts at 3 because then I want to chill out. I feel like Pioneer Woman doing all this work before sunrise, but it'll payoff when we're finished. I hope to get out of the driveway by tomorrow mid morning. That's the plan. 

Fun doesn't like the snow because he's skinny and he gets a cold but he did like the little area I shoveled for him today because he can actually run around. Before he was just peeing where he could stand and there was no room to play. 

Thankfully our power is still on so we're warm and have TV and food. It's the little things. <3


----------



## Joy143

Glad you still have power! Don't overdo it with the shoveling though. It can get intense with all that snow. Food and heat are definitely key. Hope you and Fun stay warm


----------



## Blueshoney

Katie-I'm so glad Cody is enjoying daycare! 
Joy-We are here for you regardless of the decision you end up making. 
Terri-I can't believe how much snow you guys got! In the four years I lived there, the most we got I think was a foot. Once! 
KFS-I love that little hat on her! Your family makes beautiful babies. Her cousin is so adorable. 

AFM-I had a checkup today. Everything is looking good. She gave me some recommendations to help me sleep because I have not been able to sleep without pain for the past week, which leads me to just toss and turn instead of actually sleeping. My doctor is recommending a csection for me because I have a prior hip injury that is already acting up from the lack of proper exercise for it. (I have to do high intensity interval workouts to ease the pain and prevent the issue from reoccuring and I am obviously unable to do that now)

I am actually so happy about the csection as my family has a history of not progressing and they let my sister go for so long that her pelvis dislocated. I was really freaking out getting as injured as my sister. Now I don't have to worry about it and my mom can get a flight here a couple days before the csection.


----------



## Fezzle

Oh god, a dislocated pelvis sounds so painful!


----------



## Sis4Us

So glad everyone is safe and warm after Blizzard 2016 but here in Texas we r grilling and Chillin!! :haha:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies!

Joy--Oh Day Care is a cootie-fest! Especially when they are little and put everything in their mouth's it hits really bad. It seems like once the kids get into the older classes and learn how to wash their hands frequently and cough into their elbow, etc. It's not as bad. But when they are little and snotty and coughing all over each other it's a mess! 

And whatever you decide to do, in terms of TTC, we are here! This thread has evolved into friendships beyond just TTC. I think when when Sis started this thread, we were all on a testing thread or something, and decided to move it over here. So much as happened over two years that this thread has been going, and I know so much more about the ladies here than just their TTC journeys, even if that was the initial intent of the thread. Whatever decision you come to, We are here to support!

Wish--Hey what's going on with the twins???? Haven't seen anything posted on Facebook yet? I hope everything is OK!!!!

Sis-- I'm pretty jealous of the grilling and chilling. I can't wait for spring to get here so we can be sitting outside again. So is Quinn the name now??

Terri--Ha! My little dog does the same thing when there was snow on the ground here. She goes out the back door and takes a few steps and peas and runs back inside. Can't blame her though! So do you guys get enough snow throughout the year to warrant a snowblower? My mom lives in northern Michigan and they get tons of snow, so there are a couple of neighbors who have snow blowers and me just take care of everyone on their block. The sad thing is, my mom actually bought a snowblower and hasn't used it once! Her neighbors always do it for her so it is just sat in her garage! I mean, it's not sad for her, it's super nice that her neighbors do that, it's just sad that she has a perfectly good snowblower sitting in her garage not being used!! There is nothing worse than shoveling. You can spend an hour out there sweating your butt off, and turn around and realize you only cleared one square foot. Gaw!

Blues--Hooray for C-section! I'm probably one of the few people on the planet who would say that, but the idea of having a dislocated pelvis sounds absolutely excruciating. And it's really nice to know when you aregoing to deliver so that your mom can make her plans to be there!

VJean--My mind is blown by "making a murderer." Whether he is guilty or not (because I know they left a lot of evidence out of the documentary), the issue that the filmmakers were trying to bring to light really resonated. In that there can be so many misteps in the legal process!! It's scary!


----------



## terripeachy

We don't have a snowblower, but I told my husband that if they predict another storm of >6", we will CONSIDER it. We'd probably only use it once or twice a year, and that's not really enough for me to spend the money, but I'm a saver, and don't mind shoveling. We'll see what happens. My husband can spend his play money on a snowblower, and I'll be shoveling. hee hee. The temps have increased, and the snow is melting pretty quickly. You would never know that the snow was so high on Saturday/Sunday if you visited our area today for the first time. But, I'm glad it's melting. It's not pretty anymore, and it's a pain. Some of the side roads are still unplowed, and even the highway has some lanes that just end suddenly. That's pretty dangerous for people who aren't normally driving those roads.


----------



## kfs1

Blues - Yikes. I'm so sorry about all of the pain that you're in. It sounds so awful. I hope you're hangin' in there.

Katie/Joy - YUCK is all I can say about day care. It gives me the chills just thinking about it. My sister picked up her daughter recently and noticed there was some unknown substance matted into her hair. GROOOOSS, right?

Terri - A snowblower is the way to go for storms like that! I don't have one but I'd love one even if it was only used a few times a year. :)

Hi everyone else!


----------



## Sis4Us

I believe Quinn is the name but we haven't really decided on a Middle name so who knows!! :shrug:

We all call him Quinn or baby Q so I think we have pretty much decided on the first name :haha:


----------



## Joy143

Thanks for the support everyone. I really appreciate it. 

Blues-I sure hope you get some good rest soon. It's hard work growing a baby so you need all the rest you can get. 

Sis-I like the name Quinn. Not very common and not crazy unusual either. Now to find the perfect yelling name combo. LOL

Kfs1- That is definitely gross! Unknown substance anywhere is not a happening deal. I swear I go and drop him off and wipe every nose before I go. I can't stand children with runny noses that aren't tended to immediately. Ugh! Just spread love not germs.

Katie- How are the children doing? And your mom as well? Day care is definitely a cootie fest but he has really taken to going to "school" and seeing his friends. LOL It's funny because I ask him what his friend's name is and he says "friend" ha ha ha Plus they have little bitty potties for them because a lot are potty training. Luckily Nicholas has been potty trained since he was 1 1/2 so it's all old news to him but the child size potty made it much more comfortable for him to use a strange bathroom. It's the little things that count huh?

Terri-At least the snow is clearing up fast. It always sucks that the side streets take forever to get cleared up though. At least you survived it ok. I saw pics of empty shelves in the store from people buying up everything they could before the storm hit. I don't think I would buy a snow blower for just a couple times a year either. I don't mind shoveling so much so maybe that's why. Do you have little doggie booties for Fun? I used to have jackets and booties for my old dog Twinkle. She was a corgi and the best dog ever. 

:hi: to every one else. Hope you all are doing ok!


----------



## terripeachy

Joy-I never commented about you giving up or not giving up, but you know what's best, and things will either happen or they won't. I'll be around no matter what you decide though. :hugs:

No, I don't have booties for Fun. I told Kyle that I think he needs a sweater, but I certainly didn't get off my tush to go get one for him, so we ran out quickly for him to pee/poop. I didn't notice any hypothermia, and I probably saved at least 20 bucks. My coworker's dog has those little booties for his dog, but again, it's a dog. HA!!HA!!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Joy143

I get it. Plus it doesn't snow as much in your area. We lived in a place where snow was treated with sand and salt so the booties protected her feet from salt damaging the pads of her feet. They also came in handy on super hot days when the pavement or roads were scorching so her paws didn't suffer from burns. 

Well, looks like me suffering a bout of sickness a few days ago means we missed O day. smh For some unknown reason I was vomiting from 6am until after 2pm and spent the entire day/night in bed. Then of course I got the temp spike for the next couple days so no chance again this month. It is what it is I guess...


----------



## Wish4another1

Hello Ladies! I decided to come on this morning and see what the oldies but goodies were up to!!

Joy - good looking chart this month - and yes you are the only one that can decide what you wanna do - but we are always here for you (even those who don't check in very often):haha:

Terri - good job with all that shoveling - ugh not my favorite pass time - but my dogs LOVE it - but they are golden retrievers and have lots of layers to keep from freezing!! :) 

kfs - i remember the day care days and school days (gosh I am old to be writing that) kids always got sick when heading back to school or day care... the unknown substance would have grossed me out for sure!! 

blues - yay on the C-section choice - definitely sounds like the way to go for you. your poor sister!! ouch!

Hi katie - update on the twins coming - I haven't watch making of a murderer but it seems to be the topic of conversation as of late!!

Sis - love the name Quinn... my nephew is Quintin - I call him Qman - although he will be 18 this year... so maybe he wants me to stop that!!and I am in southern alabama for a military school - so no snow for us - and I love the grilling and chillin!! 

AFM: after much drama (from the ex) I am now officially divorced as of Tuesday. I am dreading all the name changing crap - especially since I just went through this less than 3 years ago. But there was no way I was keeping that last name... :growlmad: trying to delete everything related to him as fast as possible. 
anyway on to the twins - they are doing GREAT!! and she found out the genders this week :blue::blue: :cloud9: yes identical twin boys!!! no comments on facebook for those that are my friends - we are having a gender reveal in March. 
the names are Aiden Thomas and Anthony Lewis - the "thomas" middle name is my brothers name and I cried when she told me (my brother has no children of his own) just a very sweet decision and it means a lot to me... 
I still have bittersweet moments - especially when it is obvious that i am fertile - thanks to knowledge that never goes away about my body - that it will never be me having a little baby - but I am hoping that these two little boys will help heal that wound. 
She is due in July - I am hoping she goes in June because I have military duty the whole month of July - that I cannot get out of because it is directly tied to my deployment in 2017. Her doctor said she will let her try natural...which is not good for my planning!!! hehe
she is going to a specialist becauase the boys have one placenta and we want to make sure there is no Twin to twin - although its been frustrating cause her dr didn't think there was a reason to send her since they have separate sacks...:growlmad:
right now I am just praying she stays pregnant (too many years on BnB ladies and reading bad outcomes) for as many weeks as possible :happydance: and the boys make their arrival in June!! :haha:

I think of you all often! Hope your having a great weekend!! February tomorrow!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Wish- very exciting about the twin boys! I hope they come before you have duty- I guess since they expect twins to come a little early, they'll get plenty of care if they do! 

I'm excited about Feb because then I can say 'next month' the baby is coming! Possibly 'this month' but hopefully not!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay on Twin :blue: wish so exciting!!! :)

We have a few middle names but DH keeps rejecting them :nope: 

Lyn 
Lei (lee is DH middle name)
Lynx (my fav cuz it flows DH hates it)
Luca but it doesn't blend well
Lucian
Lane 
Laken
Lior


Or we can just scrap the l middle name and go w a T name so his initials will be Q.T. Woodring :rofl:

Tate 
Teagan
Tatum
Tobias

On another note DH says we can try again right away but to be prepared for another Boy :nope:
We r looking into adoption options but not ruling out another Try for a girl we will do some sort of sperm manipulation tho!! :shrug:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Ugh Joy, I'm sorry about the sickness and missed o day but did you DTD any prior to the sickness? Gosh I hope you are feeling better!

Wish--Hooray for baby blue times two!! I will remain hush hush. Has she even posted a pregnancy announcement on FB? How many weeks would that make her now? Those grandbabies may not entirely fill in the void that you may still have, but I suspect they will fill up a lot of it. My mom told me she feels so lucky to have my kids because she was only able to have me, and she is so close with them. &#128151;

I must have missed some information about a 2017 deployment?! What's going on with that? 

Sorry to hear there is so much drama with the ex, but now that the divorce is final, hopefully that's the end of it. I see on Facebook that you are delving into the world of marathons again! I think it sounds like pure torture, however, I will say that went through a really screwed up breakup years ago, the thing that made me feel better was getting on the treadmill and running my anger/hurt out. And I HATE running. Was probably the only time in my life that I ever ran anywhere of my own free will. So run, swim, bike, etc. like the wind GIRL!! 

Sis--You know I love the name Quinn, and my vote would be for Teagan, Tobias, and how do you pronounce Lynx? I'm just reading the full name and how they roll off the tongue. I know some people think of it in terms of when you are yelling at them when they are being naughty (totally valid!), but when I look at full names, I think about how it will sound when they walk across the stage to graduate!

Hi to all the other ladies!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Lynx would be pronounced Links DH doesn't like it much but oh well he will deal if he wants the L middle initial!!! :haha:

DH got me a maid I feel Super Weird having someone clean my house :pop:

Adding 26week bump pic to my Journal!! :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

You know Sis, at first I wasn't sure about Lynx, but the more I think about it, the more I like it. And what I think is of utmost importance!!

Ugh. I wish I had your 2nd trimester pregnant bod over here being 1 year out from being pregnant! But not the nausea that is causing it. Not that. You look great and the bump looks healthy! 

I have a cleaning service once a month and love it. I told my hubby after he got me a Roomba for Christmas that we wouldn't need to spend the money on the cleaning service anymore (because vacuuming is the biggest part of cleaning for me). Yeah, I have the robot vacuum and still haven't cut off the cleaning service. It's just too wonderful to give up. Plus, Cody is transitioned to regular milk now, so I justify it by saying the money we save in formula can continue the cleaning service! &#128514;


----------



## Joy143

Wish- I'm glad that chapter has finally come to a close so you can move on with your life. I'm super pumped about you having twin grandbabies! I love my little grandson to death. OMG almost makes up for no baby of my own but not quite. I hope you continue to receive the blessings and happiness you deserve. 

Sis- I'm not sure about Lynx but I like Luca even thought it's not as melodic as you would like. Also I do like some of the T names you have there. Especially how the abbreviation rolls out! :rofl:

Katie- Unfortunately no there was no appropriate BDing time this month so it's all a wash. This is the thing that really pisses me off. When we are trying at the right times, then my body doesn't work right and I have a short cycle or no O at all. When my body straightens up and has a normal cycle, something else happens and we completely miss the window of opportunity. It's like I can't win for losing and it's all a freakin conspiracy to keep it from happening. Even my DH has taken to asking about O time and asking questions about CM and such. He NEVER talked about that stuff before so now that he is it just sucks that I have to tell him how defective my cycle is being. I don't want him to lose hope either but dang already...Ugh! I'm sorry for the rant but I am just so frustrated with this.

Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well. First month of the year down and 11 more to make it our best year ever! What ever that means for each of you...GO FOR IT!!! We are all worth it! :hug:


----------



## 5Miracles

...hello all! Me--41/Dh--42, two kids and TTC for #3 :D

:hug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes we have 4 dogs so keeping up w the pet hair is a pain but right now my baseboards r clean :) even my ceiling fans and blinds r clean I might get use to this :haha:

I guess we will figure out a middle name sooner or later ... My mom changed my name in the hospital cuz she saw it in a phone book so u never know :rofl:

Hello 5miracles Welcome :hi:


----------



## kfs1

Wish - I'm happy that your divorce is final simply because now you can just move on! And great news about the twins. Congratulations - two little boys!!! Your daughter lives close to you, right? Umm - I don't think I heard anything about you being deployed. What's the deal???

Fezzle - Wow. Almost there!! How are you feeling?

Katie - What's new with you???? Oh, and what do you think of the roomba?

Terri - What's new with YOU????

Sis - I'm so jealous that you have someone to clean your house. I HATE cleaning and my house isn't even big. :)

Joy - 

My entire house is getting over being sick with bad colds. I'm so over this winter for that reason. :) In other news, I made it through the first round of layoffs at my company but found out that they're moving my office to Hoboken, NJ, which for me, means a 2 hour+ commute one way. Ugh. They're allowing us to WFH 2 days a week but it still stinks. Need to figure out my next move for sure.


----------



## terripeachy

kfs1-Hi!! Sucks about your job moving. That's too far away for you even with a wfh perk twice a week. It's definitely time to start looking. You can't stay away from those cute baby cheeks for long!

Joy-Congrats to your team!! It wasn't the best game, but it was worth watching, and I'm happy for Peyton. Did you notice how he hugged Papa John at the end? I thought that was funny, and had to rewind it to show my friends. Good for him. I'm also glad that Von Miller won the MVP. The defense did it all-throughout the year, and during this game, so he/they deserved it. Your chart is so perfect. Makes me sick that you're out.

What's new with me? We had a Superbowl party last night. Other than that, a whole lot of nothing, really. I've been running up and down the highway trying to rent my property in PA. The house is done, I just need a tenant now. I'm training for a half marathon in March, and it's coming up fast. I went running on Sunday morning and it was 23 degrees when I started. I was warm at first, and then I started getting cold. I had to head back home because my right hand was SO cold. Hopefully next weekend I can get my miles in, but I guess when it's freezing, I'm just going to have to run later in the day when the temps warm up, even though I hate running when a lot of people and cars are out. That's the latest...just :ninja: mostly though.


----------



## Hoping4Argyle

Hi Everyone, Trying to catch up a little but not succeeding. I was off from July 2015. We were packing,moving,selling our house, changing jobs and stopped in 3 different states in a month. We settled into MA in November.

Just found out two weeks ago we are expecting. Sooooo siked. We will have our first ultra sound on the 19th. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Hoping4Argyle

Hi Everyone,

I've been gone a little while. We moved out of state, changed jobs, sold our house, and made two week long stops in two different states until we settled in MA. My last post I was waiting to see if I was pregnant in 2014. That was a bfn. We have been trying since then. I'm sooooo excited, we found out 3 weeks ago that we are pregnant&#128522;!!!!!! We are 6 weeks 1 day. I have my first ultrasound on the 19th Can't wait to hear the heartbeat and see if it's one or twins. There is a possibility and my husband said its two. He also told me I was pregnant the week before I took the test.


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Hoping!!


----------



## Blueshoney

Congratulations Hoping!

I have been MIA because of the lack of sleep due to hip pain but finally found that compression shorts really help. So excited that I hit viability. I also finished some more crafty things for the baby. I knit a dress and shrug and also wove her a carseat blanket.
 



Attached Files:







2016-02-17 12.52.09.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 4









2016-02-17 12.51.22.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 4









20160212_215013.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies, 
Sorry I've been remiss in posting. For some reason it seems like all the threads are quiet lately, but for my part, it mostly has to do with fact that the nasty cold that kfs1 mentioned has been floating around our household as well. I'm just thankful nobody got the flu or a stomach bug. But this cold virus will just not go away!!

Welcome 5Miracles!! We usually tend to be more chatty but just having a lull right now. &#128514;

Sis, your story about your mom changing your middle name in the hospital reminded me of my friend. When her older sister was born, her mom had a name picked out for her. But as she was watching TV in the hospital, she saw a show with Cybil Shepherd in it. She asked somebody what that actress' name was because she thought she was so pretty. Well, she misunderstood what they said her name was, and thought it was pretty and decided to name her new baby girl after the actress. She named her Cypil! Lol. Let us know what you finally decide for middle name!

Kfs1--Well that stinks big-time about the job situation. However, being able to work two days from home is nice while you look for something else. I'm just sorry that you will probably have to look elsewhere. That commute is just unmanageable!! I mean, do they actually expect people to make that commute?? 

And yes, I still LOVE my Roomba. The $300 it cost has saved me countless hours of vacuuming and well worth the upfront expense!!!

Terri--that's funny, this is way old news but I noticed that too about him hugging Papa John! But then one of the guys at our party said that Peyton either owns stake in that franchise or something to that effect. The thing that was really corny though was when he said he was going to go have a bunch of Budweisers after the game. Such an obvious plug and I sure wouldn't have included it in my last Super Bowl/game comments. I like Peyton outside of that though. &#128514;

Hoping4Argyle--What wonderful news! Huge congratulations to you and I'm so glad that you came here to share the news with us "oldies"! Did u conceive naturally or with assistance? Glad to see you come back in here with such great news!

Blues--You are seriously impressing me with your skills...beautiful work, lady! I had terrible hip pain with both of my babies but chiropractic care really helped a ton. I'm not sure how women make it through pregnancy without a chiropractor! But I'm also the wimp who grabs Tylenol for hangnails, so it's all relative! 

AFM--The kids and I are leaving on Friday to fly to Arizona for my Mimi's 95th birthday party. My mom is also meeting us there. We are having a ladies high-tea tea luncheon with her friends. So anyone familiar with that or living in the UK, I'm looking for you to give me some tips! Seriously. It was my Mimi's idea and my mom and I are wine drinkers so we have no idea what the heck we're doing! We've heard some talk about cucumber sandwiches. We know there is definitely tea involved. My six-year-old daughter is talking about making crowns for everybody like the queen wears. That's all we got! &#128514;

Anyhoo, it's in the 80-90s right now in AZ and I am so excited to get in the pool and feel sunshine on my face. Sitting here in Tennessee freezing my buns off, it was strange packing up our swimsuits, SPF and pool paraphernalia. I'm soooo ready!

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all doing well!!!&#128156;


----------



## Fezzle

I've been quiet with everything else going on, especially when there are big threads to catch up on! Tomorrow is my last day of work and the kitchen renovations start Monday, so I'm hoping things will be quieter soon! But, I'm feeling ready for this baby- she's head down so it seems like she's ready and I think we have all the essentials if she comes early even though there are more things still to do. Hopefully we'll have the nursery finished by the end of the weekend and I'll share some pics if so!

Katie- you should also have some scones with cream and jam!


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-You are so crafty! Have you always knitted, or is this a new project?
Glad things are going well.

Katie-Enjoy your visit in AZ. I wish I was someplace warmer right about now, but it's supposed to be 60 on the weekend. I'll take what I can get. I wonder if Peyton was really being sincere or trying to get a Budweiser contract. I think he's kind of a strange bird, but I like watching him play, either way.

Fezzle-Finally, the remodel is starting! They are right on time, so that's great. And since they're starting now, they're bound to be finished by the end of the month. Contractors usually work pretty quickly.

Hoping-Nice of you to stop by. Congrats.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Sis4Us

GL on the scan Tomorrow Hoping!!

Katie its been HOT here during the day but it gets cHilly at nite we have been cleaning the Pool but No one dares get in it!!! :haha:
Hope u ladies have Fun in the sun :shipw:

Oh and FYI my Mom changed my whole name at the Hospital!! :shrug:

Quinn is head down and a week ahead for those not watching my Journal!!
https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_IMG_20160215_121528_zpskgojnp4c.jpg


----------



## Wish4another1

Hi ladies! I'm writing from my phone so this will be short - I wanted to answer some question I read 
I am deploying next year to a sandy place- &#128513; -9 months boots on the ground is the rule - so I will be gone most of 2017. 
My youngest daughter finished her application to her next college that is about two hours away - not sure how I will handle her being gone - we gotten so close since her dad died - but with her moving to school and me deploying - life is definitely changing!!!!
Now on to the twins - well she had her appointment with the high risk ob - and surprise surprise - 2 placentas and a boy and a girl!!! &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; it's like every visit we get something new!!! Haha - although the little boy is showing soft markers for trisomy 18 - which is concerning but not concerning enough because they are not seeing her again for 6 weeks - so hoping and praying he is healthy boy.. 
Trying to catch up with you all!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Blueshoney

Katie - I am in SoCal and its been beautiful here. I know you will love Arizona's weather! My mom got me a prenatal massage and I CAN"T WAIT TO USE IT!!!! 

Also now you got me wanting a Roomba!

Fezzle - OMG Fezzle! You're due date is so so close!!! I will have to be sure to stalk the board so I don't miss the announcement!!

Terri - I began knitting when I was around 11 or 12. I began getting migraines and the neurologist recommended knitting because meditation failed me. He said knitting brought you to the same meditative state since I couldn't shut my mind off to meditate properly. I stopped knitting in high school because I got too busy. I picked it up again when I moved to California for grad school. It helped me deal with the stress. So since I started knitting again, I've been knitting for about 15 years. 

Sis- OMG I love your scan! I haven't been offered the 3d scan. I hope I can get one soon! 

Wish- I'm such a worrywort I'm going to be worrying about you the entire time you are deployed! I hope you are able to check in with us every once in while so we know you are ok! Wow so exciting boy/girl twins!


----------



## kfs1

Blues - I'm so sorry about the hip pain. Sounds excruciating. Glad to hear that the shorts are helping though. I can't believe how talented you are though! Loving that cute baby dress and the blanket and shrug.

Katie - Yeah, the commute is ridiculous. I mean, not everyone will have as long of a commute since I'm already 45 minutes north of our current location but it's clear that the company does not care if we stay or go. They're not offering any kind of assistance or incentive. Still, like you said, it's something until I can figure out my next move. Resume's posted but I'm also considering going freelance. Just nervous about not having a steady paycheck! Anyway, that's so great that you're in AZ! Ahhhh - warmth. Must be glorious. :)

Hoping - Congratulations!

Fezzle - Wow. You're almost there!!! I am beyond excited for you. You're a brave one, starting kitchen renovations this close to your due date. Post some pics of the new kitchen when you can. And try to relax in the meantime! :)

Sis - Such a great pic of the babe. :)

Wish - Wow. A boy and a girl! That's so amazing. Congratulations. So crazy that you'll be overseas for most of next year but like you said, it sounds like so many things are changing in your life. I hope you're OK with being overseas though and will not be located in too bad of an area. :( You'll have to check in with us for sure.

Terri - I was just reading your journal. I hope you get that new position. Sounds like it could be a good opportunity!

Nothing much going on here ladies. Saw friends this past weekend and we realized we hadn't seen each other since October! So crazy how time flies as you get older, right? This weekend we might head down to Virginia to visit my SIL for her birthday. If not, a good friend's coming to visit so either way, hoping to have a fun weekend.


----------



## Hoping4Argyle

Blue honey- I'm so glad that the compression shorts are helping. I never knew they existed. Hip pain can be a monster. Did they send you for PT. With my last pregnancy I had bursitis and they sent me for PT. Even though it was late in the pregnancy it gave some relief.

Katie- Hope that you are feeling better and that bug is long gone. I conceived after 3 failed iuis in Indiana. Four faileds and a new fertility clinic in Massachusetts. I used gonal f.

Fezzle- So exciting that the baby is head down. You are a trooper starting renovations!

Sis4u - The scan went good. I just had mixed feelings that I wasn't expecting. I saw my 1 little baby. I was so relieved because I have a really hard time carrying twins. Then another sac showed up but it was empty. I immediately felt guilty for being relieved but after seeing the empty sac I felt a little sad. I never expected that. I'm so happy to see my little Egypt. We assume it's girl. According to my husband. He always calls it right. We won't know for another two months.

Wishing4another- Wow, b/g twins. Baby boy will do great!

I'm still trying to catch up.


----------



## Hoping4Argyle

I was really quick about what has transpired since my last post in July 2015. I really missed the board. We had tried for three months using iui. Two failed and we had to cancel the third due to eight eggs releasing. I was devastated do to the fact that my husband was changing jobs and the new job didn't offer fertility coverage. That job didn't work out almost immediately. We were going to lose our house. In the final hour wi lots of prayers the house sold in 3 days. A company called my husband after seeing his old resume online. Interviewed twice over the phone. He flew to MA for the interview. While we lived out of suitcases at his families house since we had to sell our house so quickly. It took almost a week to hear whether he got the job. We were on pins and needles. We were so excited so off we go to stay with my family in another state for two months until the job started. Thankfully the job started in two weeks after my husbands request. For two weeks my 5 year old was in a new school. The. When we made it to MA another new school. My twin boys were adjusting. I was fighting to get his speech therapy continued in NY, thankfully the evaluation transferred NY to MA. Finally in Ma. In Nov 2015. Insurance by Jan and to he fertility clinic. February we find out I might have an aneurysm according to an MRI. I'm a wreck. By March I'm cleared after a CT scan. Then a Kidney stone attack. My urologist puts a stent in and speaks about reconstructive surgery. By May I'm cleared and it was concluded that I don't need reconstructive surgery of my kidney and that the stent wasn't needed. My ureter collapse at time causing back up in my kidney. I must drink tons of water, take cranberry pills. Go to the bathroom back to back to make sure. Sorry TMI. I was cleared in May but I wasn't vaccinated for chicken pox which is a three month process. So that brings me to August. My fertility Dr. Seemed like he just wanted to do ivf despite my history of iuis working. He triggered me early with a small follicle. The next time he triggered me with a 14 (One of my twins was a 15 but they triggered then because the other follicle was a 18) and my lining was only 6.5 the nurse tried to tell me that was good. I was livid. New Ferility Dr by October after changing records and waiting on insurance clearance. October iui and gonal f 150 with 1 insemination (2 follicles) Bfn. November same protocol (1 follicle)Bfn. Finally December double iui due to request and my husband told me later he did an extra click with e gonal in the beginning ( 1 follicle and another found the day before trigger). Everything is worth it. I would have walked through fire if I had to. I will try to keep up from now on. I was overwhelmed for a while and down. Thanks for still being there and being so warm!!&#128522;


----------



## Joy143

Wow Hoping- Could definitely see how you would have been overwhelmed with everything but it sounds like you went through all those trials to come out in a much better space in your life. Congrats on the baby!

Sis- That 3D picture is cool. Don't stress the name too much. It will come to you.

Katie- Hope you are having an awesome time in AZ with the family. I really need to get there and visit my family too. 

Terri - Heeeeyyyy!

Wish - I'll definitely be keeping you in prayer while you are deployed. So excited about the twins though! Congrats.

Fezzle-Are you done with the baby room yet? I can't wait to see pics. Plus with the kitchen renovation your house is going to be rockin'. I love watching HGTV for all the renovation shows and to get some ideas for what I want too. Hope you are doing well.

Blues- I think I may have to take up knitting since you mention starting it for migraine and stress relief. I could definitely use that as I'm not very good at meditation either. You've got some serious skills there and your daughter will be so adorable in those pieces. 

AFM- Well I'm working overnights and sleep during the day so that doesn't help with checking in here and it most certainly isn't helping with the BD action. (sigh) With this switch in scheduling my chart is all over the place this month so hopefully it will settle in sometime soon and we can see where we land on actually ovulating with bding. The saga continues for now...


----------



## Fezzle

Here are some nursery pictures! I'll post some kitchen pictures once we get to the point where we can take some 'after' shots as right now it's all horrible before shots!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0417.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0418.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0420.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0423.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sis4Us

Fezzle so jealous of the Lil birdies that was my girly room for my wren except purple of course I think we r gonna try right after Quinn but we will see how delivery goes !!! ;)

DH got a BIG job offer so maybe IVF will be feasible w the extra cash or adoption like we both want :)
DH think he's our Lucky Charm already!!


----------



## Hoping4Argyle

Hi Everyone! Hope everyone's week went well.&#128522;

Joy143- Thanks for your positive words. I hope you adjust to your new schedule soon. That could be challenging but it will level off.

Fezzle- I love your nursery. Your branches and birds are really a nice touch and let's not forget the butterflies. I hope I can have a girlie nursery

Sis4U- I couldn't believe we had the same girl name. Lol. My husband picked the names if we have a girl her name is going to be Egypt Ren. He said he got it from the girl on star wars but we are just spelling it different.

AFM- First OB appointment after being released from the FD.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hello?? Hello?? What's going on with everyone? I've been so absent!


----------



## Fezzle

Nothing going on here- I'm just waiting for some sort of sign of labour to start! I have a sweep on Friday, and I assume they'll book an induction for me early next week, so hopefully not much longer to wait. The good news is the worst of the kitchen renovations are finished now!


----------



## terripeachy

I have a half marathon to run this Saturday. Other than that, not too much going on. Warm weather is here this week so I'm taking advantage as best as I can. My hubs and I went to see Motown the Musical at the theater last night and it was amazing. We are so fortunate to live outside of a city that has great offerings like sporting events, live theater, etc..Sunny days make me happy. Hope the rest of you are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Not much here either I'm having BH according to my Dr we have a scan 3/23 then weeke,y scans after that!! :)

He will be here B4 we know it :0


----------



## Katie Potatie

Fezzle--Holy hot dog! I can't believe you are ready to go! Now, correct me if I'm wrong, but I was thinking you wanted to try a more natural approach without pain medication for the birth? If so, I wonder how that works with induction since it's an IV drip? Just thinking about the ability to get into a tub or on a birthing ball, etc.? Or if once they get the contractions going, they remove the drip? I was induced with both kids but it didn't matter since I knew I was getting an epidural and could just lie like a sloth in the hospital bed watching TV until they told me to push! &#128514;

Terri--Although I still hold firm to the belief that people who run marathons have a bit of crazy in them, way to go for it. Ha! The weather is warming up here, too, and boy, does it ever help to lift your spirits. How does your husband like going to the theater? I never go anymore because my husband isn't a fan. &#128078;

Sis--Are you feeling the Braxton Hicks this time? It's weird, because I felt them all the time (even early on) with Kaylee, but with Cody I had one or two episodes of feeling them and that's it. Have the nauseous feeling been at bay??

AFM--Not much going on of note except we bought a house to flip. My hubby still has his job in retail, but his degree is in architecture and he used to be a general contractor in his younger days. He's really good at that kind of stuff. He built our little cabin in Michigan and this side project is right up his alley. Hope it works out! We got a good solid house for a great price in a nice neighborhood. It was just super fugly on the inside. The people who owned it for many years were from another country. A country that apparently has terrible taste in home decor! Oh. And doesn't mind living with roaches. A zillion roaches made themselves known in the kitchen once the former owners moved out. I just can't. So hubby is taking care of that now.

So that's about it for me. &#128512;


----------



## Fezzle

Katie- they start with pessaries before the drip- I think you can try 3 times with the pessaries to get things started first. I'm hoping the sweep on Friday plus a pessary will be enough! I'm not sure if I can have the pessaries as an out patient thing or if I'll need to go to the hospital though- I'm hoping I can just have one from the normal midwife and wait at home for something to happen. If you're not in active labour here, you're probably going to be stuck on a ward with a bunch of other women rather than having your own room with a tv (with limited visitor hours), so I want to stay home as long as possible.

The pessaries didn't work for one of my NCT (antenatal class) friends though and she ended up having the drip which also didn't work and then an emergency c-section, so I really don't want that to happen!


----------



## kfs1

Hey ladies! Not much going on here. I've been looking for a new job since my company announced they were moving but no luck so far. So I went to tour the new facilities since it looks like I'll have to go for the time being at least. Holy cow the commute is looooong. 2 hours/15 if I'm lucky. I'll be shot those 3 days for sure. 

Terri - you amaze me with how fit you are. Keep it up lady.

Fezzle - I'll keep checking in. So close!!! Glad the reno is done.

Sis - I feel like your pregnancy has flown! How are you feeling?

Katie - congrats on your reno project. That's so great that your husband is handy like that! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Hoping4Argyle

Hi everyone,

Not much going on here. I'm just waiting to get out of my first trimester and be less nervous. Dealing with a bladder infection right now. Other than that not much going on.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes it has Flown by I'm so NOT ready :haha:

Yes Im feeling BH and they r horrible some days I've never had them b4 if my hubby gets this new job I might need Ur DH to come redo my house all tho I'm usually the one doing the DIY !! ;)


----------



## Blueshoney

Hi Everyone 

Sorry I haven't updated in awhile. Sleeping is in short supply right now. 

I had my growth scan today and she's measuring a week ahead and weighs 2.9 lbs. So she's long and skinny lolol. My dr and I decided for me to get physical therapy for the hip pain the pregnancy is creating bc that is the cause of my lack of sleep. I will receive a call from the drs scheduler to set my csection date. Im soooooo excited that I will know her birth date soon! 

Fezzle-you will have a baby in no time!


----------



## Joy143

Hi Everyone! 

Katie- I am addicted to HGTV and all the house remodels. I hope your house flip turns out well. Roaches are no fun but it could always be worse. At least your husband has experience with these things. When we buy, we are going to have to hire contractors because that is not in our skill set here ha ha ha

Hoping-I hope that bladder infection clears up soon! Love your little train in your signature. 

Terri- Congrats on running a half marathon. You are one amazing woman!! 

Sis- I swear it's like you can't catch a break. Hope those BH let up for you. Good luck on your hubby getting the new job. Adoption or IVF, we are here rooting for you and a future little Wren.

Fezzle- Any update yet???

Blues-I hope you get some relief with the physical therapy STAT! LOL Sleep is in short supply it seems and I am definitely in that camp so anything to help you find relief I am all for. 

KFS1-That commute is no joke! I pray you find something closer or that you are able to make a go of it with freelance work. It's hard to set out on your own with the uncertainty of a paycheck but perhaps it will end up being worth it. Maybe you could freelance a little on the side before you completely quit your job? Just a thought but either way I hope you find some relief for your situation soon.

AFM-I'm still trying to get used to the night schedule plus I've taken on an extra assignment on Saturday mornings so I'm pretty well shot as far as free time. LOL Haven't been able to check in as much as I would like but I do think of you all often and will check in as much as I can.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Thinking of all you ladies, too! Haven't had a lot of time to post. Had to make a quick, unexpected trip back to Michigan because I have another grandfather who is ready to pass. But thinking of all of you and wtg for Fezzle's birth!


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry for not updating! I don't know where all the time goes- mostly to feeding! Freya Dorothy arrived on 16 March, about 24 hours after they put in the pessary for induction. It all happened really quickly once things started and she had to be delivered with forceps, but I didn't mind as I got a spinal block! We struggled with breastfeeding for the first few days and she lost too much weight so we were readmitted to the hospital for a couple days, but she gained back a lot when we were there and breastfeeding is getting a lot smoother for both of us now. DH is still on PL for another week so hopefully we can just hang out at home now and enjoy being with her. We have some final touches to be done in the kitchen on Wed but that's pretty much done now too other than putting everything back in it and decorating it.


----------



## Fezzle

And I'll post photos once on my laptop!


----------



## terripeachy

Glad all is going well, Fezzle. Congrats again!! <3


----------



## Blueshoney

Yay congrats Fezzle!!! I can't wait to see a pic of her. Love love her name


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hooray Fezzle!! So looking fwd to the pics of little Freya!! 

I was able to find your pregnancy journal and read about your birth experienceI cannot believe that everyone thought you were in early labor but you were actually ready to go! Here you were thinking that this pain was early labor and you had so much longer to go, but you actually championed right through it to the end! Well done!


----------



## kfs1

Hi ladies,

Miss you all!!!! 

Not much new here. In the past month, Adeline has survived RSV and a 2-week long stomach illness, the poor thing. But, knock on wood, she seems to be on the mend. We had a great Easter weekend. Took my nieces down to the Natural History Museum, did some cooking and shopping, met the Easter Bunny, and spent Easter at my in-laws. Beautiful weather - bummed to be back at work. And next week, my hellish commute begins so I'm starting to do some soul-searching - trying to figure out my next move. :)

Hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## nessaw

Huge congrats fezzle xx
big hi to everyone. Sorry for not posting more but am reading.x


----------



## Sis4Us

So so sorry I've been MIA too it's been crazy busy around here and time is flying by!!

Congrats on Ur Lil girls Fezzle can't wait to see pics!

AFM we start weekly scans and well checks on Wednesday and should have a date set for a Csection soon!! :)


----------



## Blueshoney

Hi Everyone 

Fezzle can't wait to see the pictures of the new baby!

Sis-so jealous that you are so close to the end!

Terri- hows the running going? Im dreading restarting my exercise routine. Im going to be so sore

Katie-i hope you are doing well after your grandfather passed.

Afm- for the past two weeks, everyone kept telling me that I looked ready to pop. Apparently they were right! I had an appointment on Monday and I am measuring 37 weeks!!!!!!! Im only 31 weeks. My dr stated she wasn't concerned yet bc I passed my GD test with flying colors and my last ultrasound a month ago showed that the baby was a week to a week and half ahead. But I do now have to see her every 2 weeks to keep track of the growth. I also have to time my Braxton hicks to make sure that it is false labor still. She also stated that I may have her early if I continue to measure so far ahead.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh wow Blues..that's exciting...sort of unexpected but exciting nonetheless. Definitely keep us updated. :hugs:

My race went well, and now I'm just kind of doing maintenance runs during the week. My sister and I are thinking about a marathon in the fall, but I'm unsure if she's really serious, and I'm not signing up and then having her bail on me when it would be out of state, so...that's up in the air. Other than that, just chugging along over here. Opening day was on Monday and it was a lot of fun, so still raging out as best as I can for a 40+ year old! hee hee.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis--Wowee so close now!! Time is just flying! Are you ready? 

Fezzle--Can't wait to see pics of Freya! Hope you are settling into motherhood nicely, although it's usually a lot of sleep deprivation and sore nips (if you are still bf)! But this newborn stage goes so quickly, just try to soak in and enjoy it and take a bazillion pictures. 

Blues--Whaaa??? I have never heard of someone measuring so many weeks ahead! I guess the big question is, are YOU ready?

Terri-- The following you on Facebook it looks like you are having a blast doing so many things! Is there anyone else who is a runner friend that could go with you if your sister bails? Ask WISH! The two of you can go together! 

As for me, everything is same old, same old. My grandfather did pass a few days ago so I'm very glad I made the trip back to Michigan to spend time with him and for him to know I was there. He made it to his 90th birthday just a few days before he passed. Was a blessing that he went, as he has not had a great quality of life the past five years and was really bad at the end. But all is good. Hope all is good with everyone else, too!


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-I'm so sorry to hear about your grandfather. Losing loved ones is so difficult. I have a funeral to go to tomorrow morning. It's a cousin of mine (my mom's first cousin), and I don't really know her that well, but I'm the east coast family representative, so I'll head up there to pay my respects and say hi to my distant family members. Thanks for always keeping up with me on FB. That picture from the photo booth was too funny, huh? HA!!HA!! I may have to contact Wish if my sister ends up bailing on me. She's a machine!


----------



## Sis4Us

Katie so sorry to hear about Ur Gpa so glad u got to spen that special time w him tho it makes it easier... I know I still wish I got to spend more time w my Gmas!! :(

Well Quinn is measuring 37wks too I'm closed but 75% softened :shrug: my Csection is scheduled for May the 4th Be W U!! :haha:
I'm sure he will be here b4 then tho I'm having contractions at nite so if they get closer to 8mins apart I go and have a Baby!! :)

And NO WAY I'm not ready I'm ready to be able to breath again but so Not ready for him to be here :haha:

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_IMG_20160403_105246_zps7ihmhhl1.jpg
A Lil pc from the shower I put a few on my Journal!! :hi: to everyone !!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well as of Wednesdays check up Quinn weighs 6lbs9oz and I am 1cm dilated !!! Been having pretty steady contractions today but nothing super strong I think it's the meds they gave me for my hip making my tummy hurt more than anything!! ;)

Hope everyone is doing Well!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Woohoo!! Do u have a section date set yet?


----------



## Blueshoney

Omg sis any day now!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry I've been MIA I don't know if u guys saw all the Flooding in the news but my Subdivision was all over the news we had to be taken out by Hover Craft!! Quinn is our lucky charm for sure cuz we only got water in the garage and some in the dining room!! Our neighbors lost EVERYTHING!! I guess somebody was looking out for us thy knew we coildnt handle a baby and rebuilding at the same time!! :nope:

My checkup last week showed NO Progress so we r set for Csection on May 4th I go for a scan and a checkup in the Am will Update!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh my goodness sis, how incredibly scary! I wasn't even connecting the floods to you even though I knew you were in Houston! How absolutely awful for your neighbors I have no idea how you guys got so little damage when others around you were totally flooded. Wow! 
May 4th is coming up right around the corner. I think that is a lovely birthdate!!


----------



## terripeachy

Wishing you and Blues easy births! Can't wait to hear the announcements/see pictures/read the stories. :hugs:


----------



## Blueshoney

We had a appt today with an ultrasound. She is measuring at 5lbs and 7 ounces. Everything looks great. We got to see her practice breathing. That made me tear up. 
I now need fetal monitoring 2x a week. The positive is I will get ultrasounds at these appt.


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-Isn't your birthday coming up? I think our birthdays are near each other. Anyway....I'm glad that all is going well and your little baby girl will be here soon. How are you feeling otherwise?


----------



## Blueshoney

Yes my birthday is coming up. Its on May 16! Yours Is the 14th right? I hope you have an amazing birthday. 

I had see a physical therapist for my hip pain but its been so much better since then. I feel really cumbersome and clumsy. I'm totally ready for her to be born!


----------



## Sis4Us

So so sorry I Have been MIA it's been Cray Cray !! I was so tired last week I was in bed most of the week until Friday at 11:30 when my water broke!! :saywha:

Quinn LaRoux Woodring was born 4/29/16 at 1:58pm by all Natural Vbac... My birth story is quite the story my water broke at 11:30 I called the Dr cuz it looked like mucus and it wasnt gushing out like my previous Boys! DH got home at 12 in a panic and told me we had to go I insisted on waiting on the Dr cuz I swore it was just my plug but I packed a Bag while I waited (yea I didn't have a bag ready was going to do it saturday) 
When my bag was ready to go I felt contractions so I Agreed to go to the hospital on our way we tried calling the Dr AGAIN and left a message w the answering service!
The hospital is only about 10-15mins from my house but by the time we got to the Hospital they were 2mins apart and hurt like Heck!! I Arrived at the ER and they wheeled me up to Labor and delivery and the Guy knew my Dr and told me "good thing u didn't wait Ur Dr is in San Antnoio for state track meet" WTH
Made it to labor and delivery and they took there sweet time even tho they knew how fast my contractions were asking me a ton of stupid questions and making me sign papers when I could barely talk or focus!! :nope: 
When I got There around 12:50 I was 4cm dilated w contractions on top of each other well by the time they tried to start my IV and failed miserably it was 1:30 or so and I was fully dilated and he was Coming!! They pushed me down the hall to a delivery room fast and in a hurry and told me to Push .... I kept telling them " I can't do this knock me out I can't do this " they told me u have no choice and yes u can do it!! One hard push and his head was out and one Lil push more and he was Born 1:58 PM!! :)

He had bruising pretty bad hince one reason why I was to have a Csection ... When in delivery they watched him closely cuz he had rapid breathing and was a bit shakey. They checked his sugar and it was low so they fed him and it increased but his breathing was still rapid they called NICU the dr watched him and didnt feel the need to take him from me so he was in room me most of the nite until about 3am I let my nurse take him so I could sleep for a few hrs only to get woke up by the NICU nurse letting me know he had a X-ray and they found fluid in his lungs so he was being admitted to NICU :(
He has been in NICU but improving every day and he will HOPEFULLY be home tomorrow !!
https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_IMG_20160430_013208_zpsmmxhh1jd.jpg


----------



## terripeachy

Wow..that was super fast. Congratulations!!! I hope he gets to come home today (or tomorrow). Not sure if you meant the 4th or the 5th. hee hee.


----------



## Blueshoney

OMFG that was a quick labor!!!!!! He is absolutely gorgeous! I hope that he gets to leave the nicu soon.


----------



## kfs1

Wow Sis. That's some labor story! Congratulations!!! Hope you're feeling ok, too. And hope you can bring Quinn home soon.


----------



## Driving280

Hi all! Long time no see! And first of all, congratz to Sis! Wonderful! What a great thing to come back to the board with. And Blues, wow, you are almost there!!

So I have been away for some months - needed a break from thinking about TTC for a little while. We had been kicking around the idea of the third, but not made any decisions, so I wanted to get a time out and just not think about it for a while and enjoy my children. They are amazing little boys and growing so well.

Yesterday, my big one suddenly looked at his little brother, and then to his dad and me, and said "The love of a baby is such a great responsibility." I don't know where he got that... DH said, "should we try to have another?" And he said, "sure." And that was kind of it, we made the decision to try again. I am turning 43, so whether it happens or not is up to nature, I will not take any extra steps, but here I am again...

How's everyone?


----------



## Wish4another1

Congrats Sis!!! I can't believe he is here already!!! Love the name!! 
Hi! Everyone else!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Congrats Sis! Quinny is adorable and I'm glad he's getting the treatment he needs. Scary for sure but he'll be back in your arms soon! Thank u for posting your birth story...I love hearing those. Good thing you got moving to the hospital instead of waiting around for your Dr.! Rest easy mama! You done great!! &#128153;

Blues--Tick tick tick! Getting close now and it's lovely to get all those ultrasounds!! I was a little disappointed when my doctor's office didn't classify me as AMA, even though I was 37 with Cody, only because I was craving all those last weeks ultrasounds!


Driving--Love that your son helped both you and your hubby make a decision to try once more. Very sweet! And there's something exciting about the prospect of letting nature take its course and see what happens, without the pressure and panic of it all. I'm so happy for you! 

Hi to everyone! &#128151;


----------



## Fezzle

Hi everyone!

Congrats, Sis! Love the name! I hope he's home soon!

Here are some pictures of Freya finally! We're doing well- I've had a stubborn infection for weeks, and we had issues with feeding and weight gained so have switched to formula, but otherwise, all is great!
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender (4).jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0315.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1006.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Katie Potatie

Fezzle, Freya is adorable!!! Hope that infection is clearing up for you and hope the formula for baby girl is helping. Btw, I had that same
Play mat for my kids and it's the best out there! Their first real toy!


----------



## nessaw

Huge congrats sis and welcome to Quinn. Hope you're home OK now. X


----------



## Driving280

Fezzle, Freya is so cute!!


----------



## Sis4Us

We r home we Came home on his Delivery date May 4th!! The first nite was rough but we r slowly adjusting I'm not producing enough milk to keep up w his Piggy Appetite so supplementing w formula and he has had some Gas and colic problems :nope:

Today was a better day and his bruising is going away and his CUTE face is shining thru

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_Snapchat-8473536148956169592_zps5munfuxb.jpg


----------



## Fezzle

So cute, Sis!

Katie- one of my friends had that mat too- must be popular! She loves it, especially now that she can hit and kick the toys and make them move. She also likes the mirror!


----------



## Driving280

Sis, so glad he's starting to look more like his cute little self :)

Nothing new for me here... I am still breastfeeding a little (hope that does not hurt the chances) and getting up at crazy early hours because the baby complains at 4 am and 5:30 am on the clock, so I can't really temp. I am just relying on OPK for now.


----------



## terripeachy

Blues- hope you're doing ok. My birthday is on the 19th. A great day to have a baby! Check in when you can. 

Driving-welcome back!!

Sis-i hope things with Quinn are getting easier/better.


----------



## Driving280

So I am in my first TWW now. I am so much less focused on trying than when I was trying to have DS2. No temping and charting, just pee around the right time on the stick and then BD BD.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Happy Belated Terri! Hope you did something fun but knowing you, you probably did!&#127880;&#127881;

Driving--Good luck in your first TWW! I know they say that breast-feeding can stave off pregnancy sometimes, but my stepsister has 7 kids that prove that's not true!

Hope all you other ladies are doing well!


----------



## Joy143

Sis - Congratulations!!! Quinn is adorable and I love that your labor was so quick. Way to go Mom! Glad he is home safe and healthy. 

Fezzle - It's wonderful to see the pics of little Freya. She is too precious. I hope you are enjoying every minute. 

Driving280- Good luck with TTC. Your little one sure said a mouthful on babies ha ha ha I'm excited for you and your family trying for another one. FX for you!

Katie- I know it was a while back but I'm sorry to hear about the passing of your grandfather. I'm glad he isn't suffering anymore though. Hope you and the family are well.

Terri- Hey chica! Keep running lady. It's how we can eat all those fabulous dishes. Hope everything is going well for you.

AFM- Just got done with family visiting from France. It was a wonderful vacation and we are going there next year. For now I'm just moving on along because my cycle is just plain wacky and I can't seem to peg what in the heck is going on. No ovulating every month so looking for some other pattern to emerge. I just don't know anymore...Only able to check in periodically because life is getting in the way but I think of you all often and will try to check in more. :hi: to everyone!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry I've been MIA it's been a bit crazy around here w visiting family and friends and Baby Quinn not to mention summer is almost here YAY!!!
:yipee:

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_IMG_20160518_145303_zpseqkeyao5.jpg 
Mr Qs smirk


----------



## kfs1

He's a cutie Sis! How's everyone doing? Miss you ladies. Nothing much going on here. Adeline's a ball of energy but so much fun. She'll be 10 months next week!


----------



## Driving280

Hi everyone and thanks!!
Sis, he's a cutie!!

Sooooooo. Here I am, just turned 43, and got a BFP on our first pretty chill try. I am kind of shaken, I figured it would take ages... or never. Of course, the game is far from over, I had a MC before each kid and statistics say I have a 45% chance of MC at my age. But... I guess I am pregnant... Wow...


----------



## terripeachy

Great news Driving!!! Congrats.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis--omg Quinn is like, an angel baby! That sweet face!!

Driving---Whaaa? Seriously???? That is incredible!!!!


----------



## nessaw

Congrats driving. X


----------



## Driving280

thanks all! I kind of feel like I got a drive by BFP. never imagined it would happen so quickly. Line was there this morning, very faint. We shall see how this goes....


----------



## Fezzle

Woohoo! Congrats, Driving!


----------



## Driving280

I don't think this one is going anywhere :( The second line is not getting stronger at all, and today was nearly invisible. I am 15 DPO now, it should be nice and strong. Oh well. I will hold out hope for another few days but I think this is probably a CP. At least I can get pregnant still, and quickly...


----------



## Katie Potatie

Driving, I know it isn't much of a consolation, if this pregnancy doesn't continue, but it truly is amazing that you got pregnant so quickly. It doesn't take away the disappointment, I know that well, but getting pregnant right off the bat is so encouraging. Hugs to you.


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis -Quinn is just adorable! 
Driving- i am so sorry! I was so excited for you when I read the initial news!

AFM - Olivia was born yesterday at 10:08am. She weighs 6 lbs 7 ounces and 19 inches long. I am so happy that she was born with so much hair.! I cried as soon as I saw her. I wish I was able to get a pic of DH's face when he first saw her. He got to see her first bc of the csection and it was a look of pure joy and love. It melted me.
 



Attached Files:







download_20160531_124948.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Driving280

Blues, Olivia is gorgeous! Enjoy that precious time with your newborn :) And indeed, what fantastic hair! I'm jealous ;) (My DS2 was born basically bald with a sprinkling of dark hair - he stayed bald w/dark baby hair until pretty much last month, when he suddenly grew a full head of white-gold curly hair, I don't even recognize him).

Period started today, as expected, for it was a stark white stick this morning... Thanks, everyone, for your thoughts. And Katie, you are right, it is super encouraging. We will keep on trying :)


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats Blues!! So happy for you and DH. She waited until almost the last day, huh? 

Driving-sorry about the bfn. :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Congrats blues-she's gorgeous. Eva has loads of hair which we weren't expecting but couldn't imagine her without now!

Driving am so sorry.xx


----------



## Joy143

Wow! That is awesome Driving! Congratulations


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry I've been so bad about updating .... Colic is a Biach!! :nope:

Blues congrats she's precious!!!

Driving wow sorry it didn't stick but to know u can get a BFP has to be a relief!!

This last few months I have said I wanted to try for our sister ASAP but Mr Q has me thinking twice I'm afrid I might not be able to handle to Lil ones at once!! :cry:
DH is afrid for my sanity!! :shrug:

Hope everyone is Well!!


----------



## Joy143

Congratulations Blues!!! I love the name Olivia and that is a lovely head of hair. Enjoy your new little family member.


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis- if you are able to handle two then go for it. I know that I can't!

AFM - Things are going well after a hiccup at the hospital. On her first day of life, Olivia had 4 massive poops. All the nurses were surprised by it and said that it would affect her weight. Cool makes sense. The day before i was to be discharged the pediatrician came in and told me that she lost too much weight. She told me to pump and supplement her feedings with the pumped milk. Fine ok. Then on my day that I was supposed to be discharged the dr basically attacked me saying that she was too light. yet she had gained weight back To the appropriate loss metrics. I totally lost it and starting balling my eyes out bc they said that I had to stay bc I was starving her. I ended up being discharged the next day. Saw the pediatrician 2 days later and he said she was right on track and that she grew a half inch already. Since shes been home she is steadily gaining weight. What sucks though it was a great birth experience until then.


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Blues!

Sis- we still haven't BDed but will soon and will be NTNP. Not that I've had a period yet. I'll start trying with Clomid again once Freya is about 6-8 months.


----------



## Katie Potatie

So glad to hear everyone's updates and big CONGRATS Blues!!! Olivia is a doll!!! Sorry to hear about the trouble at the hospital that's crap, but glad she is doing just fine! 

Glad to hear you are going to keep on trucking Driving...I'm encouraged for you that it will happen sooner rather than later. &#128151;

Sis--Colic ughhh! Did the other kids have it, too? Maybe right now in the moment you can't envision two babies but once the colic passes you can reassess?


----------



## Sis4Us

Katie my oldest did U know the 19yr old :haha: kinda makes me crazy looking huh 
He was also very early and had a 2wk stay in NICU 

I still want a Lil girl so BAD and it's not that I don't love my boys cuz I do I guess I just always visioned having a Lil girl and it's hard not having her here

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_IMG_20160613_214353_zpsx1olqf23.jpg

Makes it worth it when u see that Smirk


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh those little baby smirks!!!!! Golly he's cute!!!

Sis, I have a feeling you will either get your girl one way or another, whether you decide to have another baby or adopt. You are too determined to believe otherwise. &#128151;


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis - I agree with Katie. You will get your girl one way or another. 

Olivia is doing great. Gaining about an ounce or 2 a day. She has grown 1.2 inches already! Her personality is starting to show. She absolutely loves being outside, especially when the sun hits her face. She stretches out to maximize the amount of sun that hits her and get this sun drunk look. Its so adorable. 

Poor thing is going to be sick of taking pictures bc I take so many!
 



Attached Files:







20160621_133919.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh that sweet baby girl, Blues! Take as many pictures as you like now. They change every day in those early months and you'll never regret a zillion photos of them! Once they get older and start to slow down their constant changes, you don't have to live with the camera in your hand every second so take advantage now!


----------



## Blueshoney

How is everyone doing? It's been so quiet. We just got back from visiting family in NY. Traveling with a baby wasn't as hard as I was expecting it to be. Olivia did great on the plane. She hit 8lbs right before we left so we were able to use the carrier which made it much easier. 

In showing pictures to family, I realized how much she has grown already!
 



Attached Files:







20160712_212140.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Radkat

Hi all - I haven't posted in a long time. Been busy with a new position and kids. DH had spinal surgery last month, before that in tons of pain, couldn't lift, etc. Now he's better, but still some lingering issues. But the most exciting news is that I'm pregnant and due with girl in December. :baby::thumbup: We were in a sort of NTNP (too much) phase, so it was a bit of a surprise, but we're super happy. Just wanted to come over and say hi as I'll be around the boards again a bit. Nice to see so many of the crew still posting!


----------



## Blueshoney

Congratulations!!! I am so happy for you!!


----------



## VJean

Congrats Radcat! So exciting!


----------



## Future Mom

Hello Everyone!!!!!

Well, I'm back....actually we've been TTC #2 for over a year now and I'm starting to think about giving up :sad1: 

After DS was born in April 2015 we started trying again as soon as the OBGYN cleared us for :sex: which was in June. Nothing happened for the first few months. :witch: started again in August and has been pretty consistent. We had a MC in November, which is encouraging in some ways. Although with the bloodwork for that we found out that I have hypothyroidism, so I've been on meds since November and my levels are good now. The endocrinologist (who I finally just got to see a week ago!) said that I had postpartum thyroiditis, which explains why I basically went crazy right after DS was born (insomnia - basically didn't sleep for a week, anxiety with panic attacks, very rapid weight loss). She said my thyroid may recover with time. It's always good to have validation from medical experts - I wasn't just imagining these symptoms! 

Anyways, the OBGYN did a bunch of tests on ovarian reserves, and other things that I'm sure you ladies are a lot more educated about than me! And it seems that there is no MEDICAL reason why I haven't conceived again since November. She did mention "sperm analysis" but DH basically didn't say anything when I brought it up! And he is very resistant to going to the fertility clinic. So that leaves me wondering what to do. I stopped breast-feeding 4 months ago at the suggestion of the OBGYN, but nothing yet. My progesterone level was just over 7, which the OBGYN said was fine, but I thought it seemed low. Also I've been having spotting before :witch:, even as much as a week which never happened before DS, which I think may be related to progesterone? So this month I'm on a major vitamin boost - eating protein three times a day, vitamin C pills twice a day, magnesium citrate twice a day, B6 once a day. As well as my usual prenatal vitamins twice a day and Vitamin D. Plus thyroid medication. It's like a pharmacy over here! We'll see if that does the trick. I'm testing on August 1st, which was my dad's birthday, so hopefully some good luck. :thumbup:

Turning 41 in just over a month, so I'm thinking if it doesn't happen by September I might just call it quits and see if DH is willing to adopt or else our little guy will be an only child. Don't want that, especially with DH and I being older parents. *sigh* Sorry for the long rant, especially since I've been AWOL for sooooo long. Just hoping for some support/empathy from people who understand how all-consuming and stressful the whole TTC journey is. Especially at an older age. Sometimes I think it's all I can even think about.

Having said all that, I must say that DS is a joy. 15 months old now and talking, walking, even running up a storm. The tantrums are...interesting...but I'm starting to be more relaxed about those. Just part of the process. So we're very thankful and very blessed. 

I have to confess that I did not go back and read all the posts since I've been away :haha: but I'm hoping to catch up on how everyone is doing lately. I'm sure there's been lots of news - hopefully more good than bad. Thanks for listening. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome back Future Mom so nice to hear from u sorry u r having a hard time conceiving this time around I took me forver to get my sticky rainbow baby so I know how's feel!! :nope:
I'm also on Thyriod meds and had to have my dosage increased after I had Q seems with every pregnancy my Thyriod has gotten beat up a Lil bit!!
I think my first Progesterone test was a 7 also and she is probably thinking its norm for Ur age but it should be above 10 to sustain a pregnancy u may try VITEX it helps to increase P!! GL 

AFM Q is finally sleeping better but still spitting up like Crazy :nope: he in 13wks today and I hope all this Colic BS ends soon DH is on the baby train idk what did it but he told me we need to try ASAP we aren't getting any younger :haha:
So we r officially TTC!! :)


----------



## Future Mom

Hi Sis!

Great to hear from you and welcome back to the TTC train! :happydance: 

I didn't know you had the thyroid thing too. Kind of sucks but I'm hoping mine will spontaneously fix itself :haha: Not sure I can take vitex with the thyroid thing? Anyways, I might not need to....feeling rather....pregnant :shrug: I really hope I'm not just imagining it, but I have the sore boobs, crazy super nose, occasional nausea but also some brown spotting for the past week. :witch: is due tomorrow so I'm gonna test in the morning. I hope it's another happy and healthy one, but the spotting scares me...

How old is your little one now?


----------



## Blueshoney

OMG fingers crossed that you are pregnant Futuremom! Interesting that you and sis both had the thyroid messed up. How could you tell that something was wrong?


----------



## Katie Potatie

Radkat, Congratulations on your baby girl! Wow!! Thanks for stopping by to share your news that's awesome! 

FutureM--I wrote out this long detailed response to your original post and lost it!! Gaw!! Anyway, I just wanted to say I totally get the pull to have another baby to give your child a sibling. I often say that we had Cody for Kaylee. Meaning that it was my love for her, to have him for her...of course for us, too. But she was absolutely the reason for my drive to have #2. I'm so sorry to hear that you're dealing with the messed up thyroid situation, but at least that is something that is able to be managed! Let us know what's happening this cycle. FX!

Blues--Olivia is too cute!! And they really do grow and change by the day!

Terri--Was stalking the other "BFP Chasers" thread (I think I started following that one when some of you ladies went over there), and read about your rental. I think we are going to rent the house we are flipping. Need some advice for being a "landlordess." &#128514; We will use a rental management company, but still hear horror stories. But it's either rent or break even. 

Sorry ladies I had so much more to write and respond to but my brain is just fuzzy wuzzy tonight and I lost my original post. Just happy to see some of the old gang popping back here to say "hello"! &#128512;


----------



## terripeachy

Katie-Being a landlordess is really a pain, but when your house is only worth about $2k (if that), it makes sense to rent it out. The best advice I can give is make sure you have them fill out an application with a non-refundable fee ($20-$25), call the people's references, previous landlords and do a credit check. The worst credit they have the more likely they are to mess up your place. Do periodic inspections, and outline everything you want in a lease (number of people allowed, if they have to vacate prior to lease being up, what happens, if they smoke in your place, what happens, if they cause excessive damage, is that reason for immediate termination, etc...). Sometimes you get great tenants and it's not so bad, but when you get sucky tenants, things are the pits.


----------



## Sis4Us

Future Mom Quinn Turned 17wks on Friday he's finally sleeping most nites but last nite was not one of them :( 
I'm so ready for Fall so we can go for walks and not Melt or get eaten Alive!! Plus Mommy put the weight one I lost b4 him :nope:

I found out I had Thyriod issues a few years ago nothing due to baby but it did get worse with him so my meds have been increased I think with every MC my Thyriod got outta wack that's why I kept gaining weight when I was PG it fixed it and I lost weight and felt Normal most the time!! :shrug:

Sounds like u may be Hyper if u lost weight and couldn't sleep cuz u were producing more Thyriod then needed those r easier to go back to normal Hypo tends to get worse not better unfortunately

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_Snapchat-3552957435760229083_zps7n5gvaqj.jpg
This is my Qt Q!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Terri thank you so very much for the rental advice. Ugh. Just. Ugh!

Sis that Quinny is so freaking cute!


----------



## terripeachy

I ended up renting through Catholic charities. It's a government funded program, similar to Section 8. The good news is that the social worker checks on the tenant regularly and they have to go to classes and such. The goal is to get them on their feet after a while. The good news for me is that they pay the rent. My tenant is pregnant so she'll be in the house for at least a year. Woop woop. 

My fil asked me the other day if something was in the oven. I told him I think my oven is turned off! :rofl: He got a good laugh out of that. 

Hope you all are well.


----------



## Driving280

Just a quick hi and congratz to Radkat!! Have been super busy this summer... We are still trying, but no luck since the CP. *waving to all*


----------



## Sis4Us

So good to hear from u Terri :hi:

AFM don't think we have any chance this month we started off good then Q got fussy with teeth and now we get NO alone time :nope:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Just checking in on you ladies! How is everyone doing????


----------



## Driving280

Hi all.... Don't know if anyone comes here still but I finally got another bfp... :)


----------



## terripeachy

I still have this thread on my subscribed list. Congrats!!!


----------



## Driving280

Thanks! No certainty in any of this but I am excited. :) How are you, terri?


----------



## terripeachy

Trying to wean myself from this site and then getting roped back in. Ha ha. 

No complaints. I changed jobs and am doing well. No more TTC for me. I had enough spending money and trying and all the related emotions so I just cheer for my virtual friends. Pretty much same as before. 

Keep us posted on what happens and congrats again.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Big congrats Driving!! Please do keep us posted. So awesome!


----------



## Driving280

Hi Terri! Great to hear about your new job and that you are doing well! I understand being done with TTC - the emotions are such a rollercoaster and I can't even imagine what they would be when spending money/dealing with injections... For this one, I decided to really chill and keep away from boards and stress. I only used an OPK and BD at the right time :) But we have the luxury of knowing that we have 2 amazing children already. 

Otherwise, kind of a bummer, I got a new job offer three days after my BFP. Not sure yet whether I really want it, but my current employer gives five 100% paid months of maternity leave (plus one more unpaid), so I don't want to give that up.

Hi Katie! How are you?


----------



## Driving280

Just to let everyone know, I am now almost 13 weeks. I'm having a third boy! Pretty amazing.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Congratulations Driving &#127881;!!! Now having a boy, I understand how completely delicious and loving they are!! So glad to hear your pregnancy is coming along!


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations!! Happy mother's day all.


----------

